# Periphery Megathread: Everything Periphery



## lava

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT: A whole bunch of threads have been merged to create the official megathread for all Periphery/Bulb-related news, queries and topics. As awesome as Bulb might be, the amount of threads relating Bulb/Periphery is getting out of hand, so from now on any Periphery/Bulb-related stuff goes in here. Anyone who posts or bumps a Periphery/Bulb-related thread in General Music that the mods deem unworthy of its own thread gets a warning and their thread gets merged - if they do it again it's a one-day ban and the thread gets deleted. (Note: none of that applies to Bulb, he can post what he wants.) We'll keep the thread title updated to reflect the latest news/discussion points, so don't worry about your unique and original perspective about which Periphery singer is the best getting lost in the fray.*

Just got back from this show - awesome!!!

I ended up having nice chats with both Misha and Tosin, and I even got to play Misha's Blackmachine (not the new one, the old one)! Tosin dished a little on his plans for the next album. I will keep that a secret and let him fill the rest of you in if he wants to. I also got to meet Periphery's new singer, Spencer, at the merch stand. Very cool guy! He told me that he had bronchitis and wouldn't be singing. Now I have heard the sample clip on Periphery's Myspace page, and personally I think he's the best singer they've had so far, but as a closet instrumental music freak I have to admit I was thrilled about this! 

The sets from both Periphery and AAL were unreal, one of the best shows I've seen in years. And it was an absolutely tiny place, so I got to watch all the shredding fingers up close. And they played Buttersnips! Did I mention it was instrumental?? Hell yeah!


----------



## Wookieslayer

Last night in Hollywood was awesome! Spencer sang / screamed thru the entire set the best he could. It was great despite his sickness. The whole band was tight and put on a great show! I didn't get a chance to meet Misha or the others tho =P maybe next time


----------



## Plankis

Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## right_to_rage

I've been scouring youtube for good vids for a while too lol


----------



## wannabguitarist

Spencer sang a little during the LA show which was a surprise because he sounded pretty hoarse when my friend and I were talking to him, great show though and I'm definitely stoked to hear the full versions of the songs after hearing him in Eyes of Oedipus 

AAL fucking slayed too; the dude behind me had never heard of them before and spent the entire set going "oh fuck, oh fuck, oh fuck!"


----------



## bulb

thanks dudes glad you enjoyed the shows! it was good meeting you lava!



Wookieslayer said:


> Last night in Hollywood was awesome! Spencer sang / screamed thru the entire set the best he could. It was great despite his sickness. The whole band was tight and put on a great show! I didn't get a chance to meet Misha or the others tho =P maybe next time



ah sorry dude, i was at the merch table for a bit we must have missed each other (went out for that awesome pizza just up the street, so good!)


----------



## FacelessUnknown

I was there too! i was in the front for most of the show. i talked to tosin a little bit about the agile he had on stage in the back. I guess it was Navene's? Bulb, you and your band mates have awesome gear. 


Everyone played such a solid set last night, thats for damn sure


----------



## fferreira

is there any footage of Casey Sabol live?
with periphery?

i just cant find it...!


----------



## Cynic

fferreira said:


> is there any footage of Casey Sabol live?
> with periphery?
> 
> i just cant find it...!



They're on YouTube, but the videos are private. Plus, the quality isn't that great.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Theres a few one was posted on here but it was freaking annoying because all you could hear was the audiences awful out of tune singing.


----------



## polloymedio

i have a couple of vids with periphery i havent uploaded from a couple of years back, ill see if I upload it within this week


----------



## lava

Buttersnips (aka "Margarine Cuts") from the SF show:



I'm in this vid, albeit only as a shadow.


----------



## DarkRaven03

I was at this show as well, Periphery and AAL absolutely killed it. I also talked to Spencer for a good hour or so at the merch table and hung out with the rest of the guys afterwards. Misha, it was awesome getting to see you guys finally. Hopefully Spencer and Alex get better soon! (Alex is sick now too I think?)


----------



## splinter8451

Man I am sooo bummed I am not gonna get to see a show on this tour! 

AAL and Periphery need to play a show together somewhere in the DC area. 

That sucks that Spencer got sick, I am sure a lot of people were looking forward to hearing him live on this tour.

Hopefully he gets better soon!


----------



## ultranoob

what order do the bands play? I can only catch one of the shows for the first hour .


----------



## lava

At the SF show the order was Periphery, Circle of Contempt, Animals as Leaders, Veil of Maya.


----------



## Wookieslayer

bulb said:


> thanks dudes glad you enjoyed the shows! it was good meeting you lava!
> 
> ah sorry dude, i was at the merch table for a bit we must have missed each other (went out for that awesome pizza just up the street, so good!)



I went upstairs to the merch before veil of maya, you must have been at that pizza place when i went. I've eaten there before and burned the top of my mouth with the hot cheese! tho it is good pizza  My fault tho, I shoulda came back after the show! My ride had a midterm the next morning so he was anxious to take off after veil of maya Next time I'll make sure to grab a got djent tshirt from ya!

towards the end I ran upfront and screamed along to icarus lives and the walk!  I was the bozo with long hair flingin all over the place wearing the Vildhjarta tee... maybe u saw me?


----------



## bulb

Hey guys!!
We posted another track from our debut album, a lot of you guys may know this one, its called "The Walk"
You can hear it here: 
www.myspace.com/periphery

We also finally have album preorder packages going as well!
This is your opportunity to get the limited double disc version of the album where the second disc is the Instrumental version as we will not have that version in stores!
http://www.merchconnectioninc.com/collections/periphery

Im really excited about this guys, haha this is finally happening, its been like 5 years in the making, i cant believe its finally coming out!!!

Enjoy guys!


----------



## Clocks

Woooooooooot!


----------



## Triple7

well damn I feel like a doosh now

mods please feel free to delete my thread!


----------



## wannabguitarist

I ordered that shit like the second it went up 

Congrats on finally getting an album out


----------



## right_to_rage

Nice, Sounds awesome! I'll be getting a #1 since I've got two T's to rotate weekly haha. Also, great show last night in Ottawa, you guys are one of the better live bands that I have seen for sure. It was cool chatting with you around the merch booth and I hope you got back to Hamilton all fine.


----------



## Triple7

The Walk sounds sick, it sounds like all the songs kind of flow into one another, is that true?


----------



## handmetheaxe

Ordered mine early this aft, found it was on merch connection's site.
cannot wait! gonna buy it on itunes while I wait for the physical copy to arrive, looking forward to hearing captain on too!


----------



## Jogeta

i really like how you played the lead on this version Misha <3
jolly good show chaps!


----------



## bulb

Triple7 said:


> The Walk sounds sick, it sounds like all the songs kind of flow into one another, is that true?



They do indeed, there is only really one break in the sound in all 73 minutes of the album, and it is for a good cause!


----------



## bulb

Jogeta said:


> i really like how you played the lead on this version Misha <3
> jolly good show chaps!



Oh thanks! Triple tracked leads ftw!


----------



## Triple7

bulb said:


> They do indeed, there is only really one break in the sound in all 73 minutes of the album, and it is for a good cause!



Awesome, very curious to see what it is.


----------



## Fred

Fuck me that shipping is expensive! Ah well, worth it - ordered the double-disc and poster. Would have gone for the T-shirt option if it had been a different shirt. Seriously stoked to finally hear a Periphery album, haha.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Yes.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I ordered that shit as soon as I saw this thread.

Thanks Bulb. This CD will no doubt make me proud to play 7's and 8's.

Speaking of 8's, are you using one on the album at all?

The album comes out on 4/20, eh?


----------



## MikeH

bulb said:


> They do indeed, there is only really one break in the sound in all 73 minutes of the album, and it is for a good cause!



73 minutes?! 
Really stoked to hear the rest of the album Misha. Everything sounds sick.


----------



## splinter8451

Awesome. There is only like a month and 4 days left til this thing comes out 

I won't be able to order a preorder package til next months paycheck dangit


----------



## Emperoff

This is a fucking shame. 27$ shipping? C'mon it's just a shirt and a CD!

I'm sorry for Misha but I'm nowhere near buying a CD which shipping costs me more than the CD itself. Seems that Sumerian Records like to rape overseas dudes...

I'm a sad panda


----------



## ubarhax

tracklist: DISTORT : RELEASES : PERIPHERY &#8211; PERIPHERY

dunno if its accurate


----------



## Daggorath

Awesome, the wait has been crazy. You guys must have some kinda record for the biggest following without releasing an album.


----------



## BigPhi84

Just ordered my Deluxe Package No. #3!!!!!!


----------



## tr0n

Yeah international shipping is rather expensive...I believe it's being released in the EU via Roadrunner? I'll look out for it on Amazon and the like.

Oh, I love that shiny ambience at the end of The Walk.


----------



## technomancer

Ordered Deluxe Package #2 

PS - you WILL get the poster whether you want it or not


----------



## synrgy

Gutted I can't afford to place my pre-order till next payday, but rest assured the double album (and hoodie) SHALL be mine. I need a new hoodie, anyway -- you're just damn lucky it's a zip-up and not a pull-over. I can't resist! 

Can't wait. Been SO looking forward to this album. 

Congrats, Mr Misha. I hope you're in full on 'Cloud 9' mode for this accomplishment!


----------



## Emperoff

tr0n said:


> Yeah international shipping is rather expensive...I believe it's being released in the EU via Roadrunner? I'll look out for it on Amazon and the like.
> 
> Oh, I love that shiny ambience at the end of The Walk.



But I'll miss the Instrumental disc, the shirts and all that stuff, and probably will cost the same, Roadrunner style.


----------



## matt397

OH.MA.LAWDZ !!!! I BREAKS CAPS LOCKS IM SO EHCITED !!!!1!1!!ONE!!!!
THE WALK SOUNDS AMAZIN, CAPTAIN BULBASOR FTW !!!


----------



## Fred

tr0n said:


> Yeah international shipping is rather expensive...I believe it's being released in the EU via Roadrunner? I'll look out for it on Amazon and the like.
> 
> Oh, I love that shiny ambience at the end of The Walk.



Bollocks, wish I'd thought of that! $12 shipping for a CD and poster is a bit silly when I can send a pickup and all sorts of related stuff _insured_ for just over a fiver. Ah well, guess it's going to a good cause at least...


----------



## Colton165

damn as soon as my card comes in (just got a bank account) im preordering Deluxe Package 1


----------



## tr0n

Emperoff said:


> But I'll miss the Instrumental disc, the shirts and all that stuff, and probably will cost the same, Roadrunner style.



Yeah, that's the dilemma...we'll have to wait an extra 2 weeks for shipping though.


----------



## ddtonfire

Just ordered the big kahuna... 2-disc, zip-up, and poster!


----------



## SerratedSkies

73 minutes isn't long enough, especially when I take a totally mad walk with nothing but a light, a bag of buttersnips, and my insomnia to keep me company.


What the fuck is a zyglrox? I tried so hard to fit that one in there, really.


----------



## PnKnG

One Deluxe Preorder Package #2 is on its way to Sweden now  

But I have to agree, shipping is a joke. 

But in the end its to support Misha and the rest so I deem it worthy to spend that money on it. 

Also since the shipping says that it will first ship on April 20th and shipping to Sweden was dated to take between 10 to 14 days you better make sure that RoadRunner has the iTunes version up on the 20th is Sweden


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Holy shit that better be right.

All.new.fucking.materials.

IF ITS ON THERE IMMA BE SO HAPPY AND SO MAD YOU HELD OUT ON US!

Tell me its not wrong! plz!


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Pre-ordered the Deluxe. Thank you for your hard work, can't wait to get it.


----------



## bulb

all new materials is going to be on there!
thats the tracklist for reals!


----------



## Mwoit

Shipping was killer but this better be worth it! 

2010 is a killer year for awesome bands but a bad year for my wallet!


----------



## Cynic

Great stuff as usual, but this is the one track that I REALLY miss Chris' vocals on. Oh well. Anyways, I love the ambiance at the end.

Will 'Captain On' have various barking noises similar to 'Attempt Insertion?'


----------



## technomancer

bulb said:


> They do indeed, there is only really one break in the sound in all 73 minutes of the album, and it is for a good cause!



So would that make it an, ahem, pause for the cause then? 



bulb said:


> all new materials is going to be on there!
> thats the tracklist for reals!



So when's the tab book coming out   Seriously though, I would buy one in a heartbeat


----------



## splinter8451

bulb said:


> all new materials is going to be on there!
> thats the tracklist for reals!



No Not Enough Mana??!?!??!?! 

But JetPackWasYes kinda makes up for it


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cor 73 minutes is a hefty slab of musicalness. Shall order this as soon as I can. 

+1 on a previous question, any 8 string material?


----------



## CoachZ

Misha, you have my money


----------



## Haunted

that's the best version so far! and the vocalist sounds more like himself (kinda sounded like lamb of god in the last one)

you and tesseract, It's about fucking time!


----------



## Default_M

Ordered the deluxe package #1 
I would have got the #2 with the shirt but the international shipping cost way too much.
This worked out at £18! It had best be worth it.


----------



## bulb

nah no 8 strings, though captain on does go to that range, and we might need an 8 string or an alternate 7 tuning to play that one live.

the vocalist sounds different on this one and more like himself because its a different vocalist but its himself!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Woo! Now get to signing our posters slave *whip*


----------



## PatTheGreat

Yup, All new materials is on there...And I heard about 10 seconds of the vocals on an Iphone speaker, and I almost shat my pants.

I'm gonna buy the SHIT out of that on Itunes while I wait for the real one to get here. Ordered package #3. I don't see why I would pay for upgraded instrumentals of what's already on your soundclick...But I AM willing to pay for a 5th shirt 

BTW you guys raped last night in Ottawa. Thanks for blowing my eardrums out again.


----------



## B36arin

I've bought it as I've been saying I'd do for a few years  The good point is that we Europeans weren't totally gang raped and could get our hands on the limited edition with the instrumentals. The bad point is that we were still quite raped over the shipping, as many have said. Seriously, 12$!? For shipping a CD? I hope your label treats you amazingly, because that shipping price is quite absurd.

They should just have priced it at 22$ and the shipping at 5$, I'd be a lot less annoyed  The work that these guys have been putting in for the last few years is easily worth spending less than a night's drinking would cost!


----------



## elscar

just ordered my deluxe package 2! so excited to hear all the finished tracks! the blue foil print on the t-shirt is sweet too


----------



## B36arin

I have to agree with some guy earlier in this thread, this is the first song where I miss Casey's old vocals. Spencer's screaming is ok, but it doesn't come close to his clean singing. Casey was br000tal on The Walk.


----------



## Default_M

It was never Casey on The Walk, it was Chris.


----------



## HighGain510

Picked up the deluxe pack + hoodie for me and the regular one with the tshirt for my little bro's birthday.  Thanks for posting it Misha, would have not been happy if I missed out on the instrumental disc option!


----------



## TravisMontgomery

B36arin said:


> I have to agree with some guy earlier in this thread, this is the first song where I miss Casey's old vocals. Spencer's screaming is ok, but it doesn't come close to his clean singing. Casey was br000tal on The Walk.



Did they ever release a version of "The Walk" with Casey? I only remember the Jake and Chris versions.


----------



## B36arin

I mixed up the names, sorry. I meant the Chris version.


----------



## Customisbetter

fuck im 3 hours late! 

listen and ordered. 

Big bad Numero Uno with Priority shipping.


----------



## thesimo

why does this 2 days after i pay $35 shipping on $25 of periphery stuff? 

I'll be downloading it, lol

But im glad to see the album coming out, great to see cool guys from the ss.org neighborhood get something rad out there


----------



## ReeBPM

Ordered number 3 and and suffered the international shipping costs, totally worth it though!


----------



## Mexi

fucking brootal
cannot wait till 4/20


----------



## ManBeast

Coming from a fan back to your old soundclick days...It pains me to say the vocals on this track ruin everything. Sounds very screamo-ish but maybe that's the direction you guys want to take.

I just hope you guys didn't have to settle on this singer because of album deadlines. Just keep on keepin' on, you've got tons of talent in this band.


----------



## Customisbetter

^I guess everyone has an opinion.


----------



## piys

Congrats on all this finally happening bulb! I've just placed my order for the deluxe preorder pacakge #2 $18.99 shipping but it's totally going to be worth it!


----------



## ManBeast

Customisbetter said:


> ^I guess everyone has an opinion.


Of course.

Ive seriously been waiting for this album since they started recording with Jake. Its been singer after singer for years. I seriously sweat Misha's work but this new singer has me disappointed.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

Ordered. CD + Shirt. Righteousness!


----------



## Customisbetter

TBH i hardly notice a difference except Spence can actually hit the notes he writes live. Seriously, go to a Periphery show and get your face ripped off by Spence and im sure you will change your mind.


----------



## bulb

ManBeast said:


> Coming from a fan back to your old soundclick days...It pains me to say the vocals on this track ruin everything. Sounds very screamo-ish but maybe that's the direction you guys want to take.
> 
> I just hope you guys didn't have to settle on this singer because of album deadlines. Just keep on keepin' on, you've got tons of talent in this band.



We got spencer because we were tired of settling. Sorry you dont like it, but then again you dont have to, and perhaps you can take some comfort in knowing that we are happier than ever and an actual functioning band that has finally managed to put out an album, deadlines be damned, as they have never been met in the past.


----------



## ManBeast

Customisbetter said:


> TBH i hardly notice a difference except Spence can actually hit the notes he writes live. Seriously, go to a Periphery show and get your face ripped off by Spence and im sure you will change your mind.



I couldnt get through 30 seconds of The Walk unfortunately. Spence seems like hes struggling with the screams is was cringe worthy. I tried like hell to catch them with they were out with Chris but the shows in my area were canceled.


----------



## Customisbetter

there is no vocals until like 39 seconds.


----------



## ManBeast

bulb said:


> We got spencer because we were tired of settling. Sorry you dont like it, but then again you dont have to, and perhaps you can take some comfort in knowing that we are happier than ever and an actual functioning band that has finally managed to put out an album, deadlines be damned, as they have never been met in the past.



Im glad you guys are pumped with the set lineup, I really am. Like I said I've been following your stuff forever. I hope you guys reach the success you deserve. Seems like Im the only one here who doesn't like the new singer so I'm sure you guys will reach your goals and Im just the lonely outsider.


----------



## ManBeast

Customisbetter said:


> there is no vocals until like 39 seconds.



semantics


----------



## technomancer

ManBeast said:


> Im glad you guys are pumped with the set lineup, I really am. Like I said I've been following your stuff forever. I hope you guys reach the success you deserve. Seems like Im the only one here who doesn't like the new singer so I'm sure you guys will reach your goals and Im just the lonely outsider.



Or maybe the other people that don't like him have some tact and don't want to shit in an artist's thread...

(not to imply I don't like the new singer, I'm glad Periphery finally got a singer that can make deadlines, write, and perform live and am really looking forward to getting the album)


----------



## ManBeast

technomancer said:


> Or maybe the other people that don't like him have some tact and don't want to shit in an artist's thread...
> 
> (not to imply I don't like the new singer, I'm glad Periphery finally got a singer that can make deadlines, write, and perform live and am really looking forward to getting the album)


Tact? Its a public forum last I checked. Im truly happy all parties involved are excited and I wish them luck. 

Since when did opinions, positive or negative, become looked down upon when they don't match the consensus?

Im sure this isn't the first nor last time a band that grew on this forum is going to get a negative review.


----------



## eleven59

I'm personally a huge fan of Spencer, and can't wait to have my mind blown in tomorrow night in Windsor


----------



## conorreich

ordering option 3 once monies come in!


----------



## InCasinoOut

YESSSS!!!!! Just ordered Deluxe #1 since I only had enough money left in my account for it.  

This is the only time I've ever been excited for 4/20. haha!


----------



## bulb

thanks a lot guys!!!! we really appreciate your support!!
i think sumerian was surprised at how many preorders we got in, you guys fucking rule and we love you!!


----------



## Emperoff

I'd try to get the Deluxe #2 this week. Thank god the exchange rate lowers the international rape.

About Spencer, it's impossible that everyone agrees with one singer or another (even with Killswitch Engage when it's so obvious). And as everyone, I think that I'll like him more for some parts, and less for others. C'mon we're talking about 4? singers here, we should be happy to finally hear the album!


----------



## Customisbetter

Misha did sumerian spill how many orders you guys have so far? I think it would be a world record of or something if a debut album goes "element type here" just from pre-orders.


----------



## cyril v

make the date sooner, this is a long wait.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

ManBeast said:


> I couldnt get through 30 seconds of The Walk unfortunately. Spence seems like hes struggling with the screams is was cringe worthy. I tried like hell to catch them with they were out with Chris but the shows in my area were canceled.



I think its just the way this particular track was mixed, I dunno how to explain it as I don't do any recording but its like uhhh, the vocals were sitting in front of the mix a little too much and weren't as thick so it didn't mix entirely with the backing track so you hear everything brootally honest and up front. Icarus lives and the light aren't the same case though.

The screams on the other hand sound extremely similar. I actually thought that someone else was doing the screams on peripherys stuff because they seem to be using almost the same technique to do the screams which I rarely see across different bands since theres no standard way to do it. Listen to the original track and then the new one, the screams are very very similar the way it was mixed seems very different.

Personally I absolutely love spencers vocals, and I'm all about hifi quality and brootal honesty so I love the new track. Its strange listening to the new tracks when I got so used to listening to the old track but just with the light and icarus lives I'll listen to it a bunch of times and be accustomed to the nuances of the new track.

You should see spencer live btw, he flawlessly hits every note he does on the recordings where previous vocalists had trouble. Hes a very impressive vocalist.

Also if you find the vocals just plain aren't for you, that 2nd disc in the deluxe packs they're selling are instrumental


----------



## XeoFLCL

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I think its just the way this particular track was mixed, I dunno how to explain it as I don't do any recording but its like uhhh, the vocals were sitting in front of the mix a little too much and weren't as thick so it didn't mix entirely with the backing track so you hear everything brootally honest and up front. Icarus lives and the light aren't the same case though.
> 
> The screams on the other hand sound extremely similar. I actually thought that someone else was doing the screams on peripherys stuff because they seem to be using almost the same technique to do the screams which I rarely see across different bands since theres no standard way to do it. Listen to the original track and then the new one, the screams are very very similar the way it was mixed seems very different.
> 
> Personally I absolutely love spencers vocals, and I'm all about hifi quality and brootal honesty so I love the new track. Its strange listening to the new tracks when I got so used to listening to the old track but just with the light and icarus lives I'll listen to it a bunch of times and be accustomed to the nuances of the new track.
> 
> You should see spencer live btw, he flawlessly hits every note he does on the recordings where previous vocalists had trouble. Hes a very impressive vocalist.
> 
> Also if you find the vocals just plain aren't for you, that 2nd disc in the deluxe packs they're selling are instrumental


I think it's because the mix on the second one sounds less layered and overall much cleaner with less of a wall of sound approach to recording, and quieter in terms of gain. I noticed it too, but the vocals sound almost exactly alike, it's just they stand out ALOT more in the mix on the new version of the walk. I prefer Spencers vocals slightly more, but the old version of The Walk with Chris sounds slightly better to me, but thats likely the SYL fan in me saying so as I love wall of sound mixes and do them for my own band even. Eitherway still love it


----------



## Sliggy

This song can't be ruined, but the version on Soundclick with Chris sounds better in every way in my opinion. Not because Chris is a better vocalist, I think he and Spencer are both great, but the mix was sooo much more punishing. Oh well, I'll wait for the release, it could just be MySpace's infamous tone rape.


----------



## Sliggy

P.S. Fuck yeah, Periphery are FINALLY releasing an album. I've been a fan of Bulb / Periphery since The Walk was written


----------



## XeoFLCL

Sliggy said:


> This song can't be ruined, but the version on Soundclick with Chris sounds better in every way in my opinion. Not because Chris is a better vocalist, I think he and Spencer are both great, but the mix was sooo much more punishing. Oh well, I'll wait for the release, it could just be MySpace's infamous tone rape.


I have a feeling it'll work out for the album as more complex songs such as insomnia will have a much clearer mix and will sound much better and more 3d due to it


----------



## Sliggy

A valid point. Misha hasn't let me down or made any bad decisions thus far so I have complete faith that he knows what's up and that the album's going to rule


----------



## wannabguitarist

Sometimes I wonder if the people complaining have heard the new version of Icarus Lives yet 

So is this being shipped on 4/20 or expected to be delivered to the people that pre-ordered by 4/20. I need an excuse to get stupid high and listen the musical bliss that this recor dis guaranteed to be


----------



## Customisbetter

^I thin my receipt said its shipping the 10th, but i could be totally wrong.


----------



## BrainArt

Awesome! Loved the new version of The Walk, definitely one of my favorite songs of yours; I'll preorder #1 sometime soon, hopefully.


----------



## Malacoda

Where's that awesome audio bomb you guys snuck in on the last release of "The Walk"?  

Just kidding, sounds fantastic.


----------



## mikernaut

Great news! ordered a package 5 with the hoodie ."ohhhhhhh yeah!"

Yeah, it would be cool to hear what kind of preorder numbers you guys are getting.


----------



## shockerate

Got the 2 Disc on preorder! :awesome:


----------



## BrainArt

Question for the guys who have preordered the hoodie package with the two discs: Were you guys charged immediately after ordering it? My mom is down for preordering it for me, I think; and she told me to find this out for her so we know what is where. Gotta love moms, huh?


----------



## Harry

Awesome!
It's so good to finally get to support you guys by buying an album.
Can't wait to get my Deluxe Edition of the album 
Hopefully this means you guys will be able to tour Australia one day (having the album out)


----------



## Enselmis

Preordered deluxe #2! 

I will be a happy man on the 20th.


----------



## Prydogga

Just about to order package #2! Autographed FTMFW!!!!!! Loving The Walk too!!!!1!!!one.

(Insert Periphery joke here) !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cynic

Sliggy said:


> A valid point. Misha hasn't let me down or made any bad decisions thus far so I have complete faith that he knows what's up and that the album's going to rule



Misha fails at life and you know it.


----------



## RiffRaff

Just placed my order.


----------



## bulb

Wow thanks for all the support guys!! We fucking love you!!

Now here is something cool for all the Aussie fans our there: 
The Periphery album is coming out on Roadrunner Records in Australia, and they are taking preorders now!
Periphery Album Pre-Order - Roadrunner Store Australia

So you guys can save yourselves the international shipping costs and preorder right at home!!


----------



## Prydogga

bulb said:


> Wow thanks for all the support guys!! We fucking love you!!
> 
> *Now here is something cool for all the Aussie fans our there:
> The Periphery album is coming out on Roadrunner Records in Australia, and they are taking preorders now!*
> Periphery Album Pre-Order - Roadrunner Store Australia
> 
> So you guys can save yourselves the international shipping costs and preorder right at home!!



Oh Mish you raelly do aim to please    Mega thanks, not just for this, but for being a huge part in this fantasmic musical orgy of delishiznuz, that is Periphery!


----------



## bluffalo

bulb said:


> Wow thanks for all the support guys!! We fucking love you!!
> 
> Now here is something cool for all the Aussie fans our there:
> The Periphery album is coming out on Roadrunner Records in Australia, and they are taking preorders now!
> Periphery Album Pre-Order - Roadrunner Store Australia
> 
> So you guys can save yourselves the international shipping costs and preorder right at home!!



haha fuck. about 3 minutes after i preordered from the american (?) site i saw this.


----------



## kruneh

Payed for #2.
Looking forward!

Shipping is 19$, I just hope Merchconnectioninc.com marks the value correct on the shipment or I will end up paying approx 80$ in total with fees and VAT.


----------



## Prydogga

bluffalo said:


> haha fuck. about 3 minutes after i preordered from the american (?) site i saw this.



I think I might preorder from the link on Myspace anyway, I like preorder pack #2 WAAAY more, signed poster and a non album cover shirt shirt is worth the extra shipping cost, especially for a band from our home site.


----------



## Guitarholic

Prordered #2 and #3, hahaha. It´s just too good!


----------



## Coryd

Pre-ordering now!!!! Very cool to see the instrumental disc comes with it too!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Whats the cheapest way for dudes in the UK to get this? I really wanted the instrumental disc, and I was going to buy some T shirts too, but if shipping is going to cost as much as the disc itself then I will pass and get it off Amazon after it's been out a little while.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

bulb said:


> They do indeed, there is only really one break in the sound in all 73 minutes of the album, and it is for a good cause!



Does that break have anything to do with the epic guest solo?

:x


----------



## Cynic

JoshuaLogan said:


> Does that break have anything to do with the epic guest solo?
> 
> :x



You troll.


----------



## bulb

JoshuaLogan said:


> Does that break have anything to do with the epic guest solo?
> 
> :x



Haha nah, it has to do with a lil surprise, you will see!


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> Haha nah, it has to do with a lil surprise, you will see!



Beatboxing, French Doorknobs, and/or gobbling nuts in your mouth will result in disqualification.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

bulb said:


> Haha nah, it has to do with a lil surprise, you will see!



Congrats, dude. You guys must be thrilled that this is finally happening.

You:






haha


----------



## bulb

hahahahah yeah thats totally me now!


----------



## PnKnG

Esp Griffyn said:


> Whats the cheapest way for dudes in the UK to get this? I really wanted the instrumental disc, and I was going to buy some T shirts too, but if shipping is going to cost as much as the disc itself then I will pass and get it off Amazon after it's been out a little while.



You won't be able. Thee instrumental is limited to a number of 500 and only available through preorder.
If you only want the CD than you can wait for it to be up on Amazon if you are so cheap.
And if you just want it as fast as possible than iTunes is the way to go.


----------



## Mr Violence

I ordered this pile of shit out of pity, and I'll wear your lame zip-up, too.



















Kidding.


----------



## eventhetrees

Pre-ordering asap, want that double disc!!

When I talked to Tom, he said that All New Materials wasn't ready yet for this album?

I'm stoked it's on there just confused if it is or not haha.


----------



## george galatis

ultrabadass riffs mate  i like that band! really pure sound!
nice job bulb!


----------



## tr0n

Hey Bulb, any news about the release in European territories? I don't mind paying shipping costs from the US, it's just I'd have to wait up to 2 weeks after the release for it to be delivered.


----------



## Tyrant

tr0n said:


> Hey Bulb, any news about the release in European territories? I don't mind paying shipping costs from the US, it's just I'd have to wait up to 2 weeks after the release for it to be delivered.



Same question from me dude. I really have no problem with the shipping costs, I just dont want to wait another 2 weeks to get it  

The Walk, sounds killer in my ears, great stuff


----------



## TomAwesome

Preordered. 

This had better be worth lots of money some day. Don't disappoint me!


----------



## HighGain510

IbanezShredderB said:


> Question for the guys who have preordered the hoodie package with the two discs: Were you guys charged immediately after ordering it? My mom is down for preordering it for me, I think; and she told me to find this out for her so we know what is where. Gotta love moms, huh?



I was charged instantly. $77 out of my bank account (I ordered 2 packages, one for me and one for my brother) within the hour so they are definitely having you pay up front.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

PnKnG said:


> You won't be able. Thee instrumental is limited to a number of 500 and only available through preorder.
> If you only want the CD than you can wait for it to be up on Amazon if you are so cheap.
> And if you just want it as fast as possible than iTunes is the way to go.



So cheap? Fuck you, you moron. I don't agree with paying over the odds for shipping just because I'm in Europe. I've had Camen ship me much bigger items across the Atlantic for considerably less than these guys are offering to ship a cd. Cheap has nothing to do with it, I just won't bend over and take it up the ass for the sake of an instrumental disc. If you want to, then feel free, but don't get on your sycophantic high horse just because you preordered. You might feel you need to preorder, I on the other hand like the music, intend to buy the cd, but feel no particular need to line someone's pockets to any more than a bare minimum.


----------



## PnKnG

Esp Griffyn said:


> So cheap? Fuck you, you moron. I don't agree with paying over the odds for shipping just because I'm in Europe. I've had Camen ship me much bigger items across the Atlantic for considerably less than these guys are offering to ship a cd. Cheap has nothing to do with it, I just won't bend over and take it up the ass for the sake of an instrumental disc. If you want to, then feel free, but don't get on your sycophantic high horse just because you preordered. You might feel you need to preorder, I on the other hand like the music, intend to buy the cd, but feel no particular need to line someone's pockets to any more than a bare minimum.



Calm down. It was only mend in a more joking fashion. No need to insult me. Also I feel that Misha and the guys deserve every cent they can get out of it. Than there is also the fact that the dollar is low right now so it doesn't hurts as bad as if the dollar was high.
In the end I feel its worth it and if you don't think so than thats fine. Than just buy the CD. Nobody is forcing you to preorder the deluxe edition.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I'm fairly certain periphery doesn't see a cent of the shipping costs. They probably only make a couple dollars on the actual cd sales. Thats why you always buy lots of stuff at the show 

I probably wouldn't have ordered the CD either if I had to pay more than the cd costs to ship it over. Things like that almost kept me from going to see them live because a 15$ ticket shot up to over 30$ with fees on ticketmaster. Luckily theres ways around the fees.


----------



## bulb

yeah before everyone gets all worked up, if you guys didnt know already, we dont set the shipping costs or make any money off of the shipping or have anything to do with it, im sorry the costs are so high but thats why we have signed to different labels in different territories.

On that note:
The Canadian Preorder Package for Periphery's debut is now up as well!!
MyMerchTable (the regular album with a shirt)
MyMerchTable (the regular album)
Way cheaper for all our Canucks out there who dont w...ant to pay international shipping, just keep in mind this is the regular version of the album, the deluxe 2 cd version with instrumental version of the album is currently available from Sumerian only at this point in time!

Still waiting on the UK/Europe preorder info from Roadrunner, but i do know the album is coming out on May 10th out there, so it looks like those of you who were worried about the album coming 2 weeks late may still get it earlier!


----------



## sethh

Esp Griffyn said:


> I don't agree with paying over the odds for shipping just because I'm in Europe.



BUSINESS PLAN:

1) pay the $26.99 USD (including shipping to Europe) for the deluxe preorder package #1 like i did
2) wait 10 years or so
3) sell it on eBay for unimaginable amounts of money

anyway, that's a surprisingly cool price in my opinion. don't know what the fuzz is about - brand new releases cost exactly the same here in Estonia even without all the super limited edition shiznit.

thank you for the music bulb & co.


----------



## bulb

aw thanks sethh, i love you


----------



## Emperoff

I hope the EU preorders are the same as the USA ones. If not I don't see the point of waiting. Don't expect less than 15&#8364; for the regular CD anyway if Roadrunner is gonna sell them in EU


----------



## Tybanez

Canadian orders, eh? Alrighty!! Thanks for the link, Bulb!!


----------



## ryzorzen

got to sneak a peak in the van, you guys will not be disapointed WOW PRE ORDER NOW


----------



## bulb

Emperoff said:


> I hope the EU preorders are the same as the USA ones. If not I don't see the point of waiting. Don't expect less than 15 for the regular CD anyway if Roadrunner is gonna sell them in EU



I can't say for sure, but they most likely will not be the same, especially in regards to the Deluxe version with the bonus instrumental disc, Sumerian was the only label that expressed interest in that version for the time being!


----------



## ScottyB724

Shiiiit pre-orders of the instrumental 2 disc edition is limited to 500 copies? Think that well sell out fast? Hope not, or else I need to get some money together quicker! hahah


----------



## bulb

yeah dude, i think a lot of them were sold in the first day, they are definitely going faster than anticipated!


----------



## Greg Pope

Awesome! dude! love it!


----------



## BrainArt

HighGain510 said:


> I was charged instantly. $77 out of my bank account (I ordered 2 packages, one for me and one for my brother) within the hour so they are definitely having you pay up front.



Alright, cool! Thanks, man! 

Now all I need to do is decide whether I want #2 or #3 of the deluxe edition.


----------



## InCasinoOut

On a slightly unrelated topic, today a guy came in my work who looked EXACTLY like Misha, and he was buying bread and cheese. I kept staring at him, hoping the rest of Periphery was gonna come in too, and I wanted to yell "THE FROWN BUCK IS HERE!". Unfortunately, he just looked like Bulb.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

bulb said:


> I can't say for sure, but they most likely will not be the same, especially in regards to the Deluxe version with the bonus instrumental disc, Sumerian was the only label that expressed interest in that version for the time being!



So happy for yous guys.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

bulb said:


> yeah dude, i think a lot of them were sold in the first day, they are definitely going faster than anticipated!



You must beat devins record of 800 in a week(?) on Ki!


----------



## lurgar

bulb said:


> yeah dude, i think a lot of them were sold in the first day, they are definitely going faster than anticipated!



Crap crap crap, I won't have the money until the end of the month, this is not good at all.


----------



## Colton165

lurgar said:


> Crap crap crap, I won't have the money until the end of the month, this is not good at all.



same here most likely...


----------



## ubarhax

InCasinoOut said:


> On a slightly unrelated topic, today a guy came in my work who looked EXACTLY like Misha, and he was buying bread and cheese. I kept staring at him, hoping the rest of Periphery was gonna come in too, and I wanted to yell "THE FROWN BUCK IS HERE!". Unfortunately, he just looked like Bulb.



that's funny considering i remember Misha saying he lives on a cheese and bread diet


----------



## InCasinoOut

ubarhax said:


> that's funny considering i remember Misha saying he lives on a cheese and bread diet



exactly, that's why i was hoping it really was him.


----------



## PnKnG

bulb said:


> Still waiting on the UK/Europe preorder info from Roadrunner, but i do know the album is coming out on May 10th out there, so it looks like those of you who were worried about the album coming 2 weeks late may still get it earlier!



Don't tell me that this also applies to the iTunes version 
Please tell me that it will come out on the 20/4 over here too.


----------



## BrainArt

I decided to preorder the #1 deluxe package, because it's less expensive than the others, and frankly; you guys have better designs for t-shirts and a hoodie from All In Merch.


----------



## budda

Hey Misha, it was awesome meeting Periphery and watching your set tonight (shitty venue aside )

I'll preorder when funds allow  stoked!


----------



## etcetera

Does the preorder package from Roadrunner Australia include the instrumental disc as well? They seem to show it in the picture, but then again they don't specifically mention it, apart from "Periphery special edition album"...


----------



## Cadavuh

JETPACKS WAS YES! I never thought that it would be going on this album and im so happy it is! One of those best songs you've written man!


----------



## maccayoung

bulb said:


> Wow thanks for all the support guys!! We fucking love you!!
> 
> Now here is something cool for all the Aussie fans our there:
> The Periphery album is coming out on Roadrunner Records in Australia, and they are taking preorders now!
> Periphery Album Pre-Order - Roadrunner Store Australia
> 
> So you guys can save yourselves the international shipping costs and preorder right at home!!



I was going to ask about little old New Zealand since you mentioned Australia, but sweet jesus there was no way I was missing out on the instrumental cd so I pre-ordered that one. 

I hear people mentioning the price on postage but once I worked it all out it was about $62 NZD for the CD, tshirt, and poster. Not that bad at all. Then again, maybe I'm used to paying double the price for everything in NZ


----------



## Xanithon

I ordered the Zip-up + Signed Poster + 2 CDs from the USA store because i didn't want the shirt AU Roadrunner had. Costing me like 97NZD to get here, but its worth it... and its free for me - yay 18th!


----------



## B36arin

Where can you guys see the track listing?


----------



## Prydogga

B36arin said:


> Where can you guys see the track listing?



There's a link on first page of this thread.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Hmmm, considering the outrageous shipping costs, I'll have to wait and see if the guys in EU pop a similar package. I'm quite eager to get this one - a well deserved release for you guys.


----------



## ubarhax

whoa, Mine was shipped yesterday. Holy crap.


----------



## Customisbetter

shit i just checked all my emails and paypal, no shipping for me. 

lucky you i guess.


----------



## splinter8451

No way why would it ship a month ahead? 

I call troll. Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## wannabguitarist

splinter8451 said:


> No way why would it ship a month ahead?
> 
> I call troll. Pics or it didn't happen!



Dear James Donegan,

All of the items from order #50653 have now been shipped:

1x Periphery - Deluxe Preorder Package #1


They are being shipped via USPS to the following address:

James Donegan
***********Road

San Diego, California 92126
United States

Looks like I got a shipping confirmation too Sucks that it's being shipped to my place in San Diego and I'm going back to Sacramento tomorrow


----------



## Customisbetter

i suspect Copypasta. post a screenshot.


----------



## splinter8451

wannabguitarist said:


> Dear James Donegan,
> 
> All of the items from order #50653 have now been shipped:
> 
> 1x Periphery - Deluxe Preorder Package #1
> 
> 
> They are being shipped via USPS to the following address:
> 
> James Donegan
> ***********Road
> 
> San Diego, California 92126
> United States
> 
> Looks like I got a shipping confirmation too Sucks that it's being shipped to my place in San Diego and I'm going back to Sacramento tomorrow



Wooooohhhh. Weird. I want mine!


----------



## lobee

Customisbetter said:


> i suspect Copypasta. post a screenshot.



I believe it. I remember when I pre-ordered the Animals as Leaders album it was at my door a couple weeks before the official release date. Not sure why it happened but I wasn't complaining!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Customisbetter said:


> i suspect Copypasta. post a screenshot.












I have a feeling it won't actually come early though. When I pre-ordered the Veil of Maya album I got the same email from them


----------



## splinter8451

lobee said:


> I believe it. I remember when I pre-ordered the Animals as Leaders album it was at my door a couple weeks before the official release date. Not sure why it happened but I wasn't complaining!



Well if that happens I really hope someone does not post the album online 

I already preordered it and I am really looking forward to it, but I am sure if it leaks someone around me will get it and taunt me with it and I might even have to listen to it  I have no willpower


----------



## InCasinoOut

Crap, now I'm even more excited now that some of you are getting shipping confirmations already!

Also, I wonder how many of the 500 deluxe editions are going out to ss.org members...


----------



## lobee

splinter8451 said:


> I already preordered it and I am really looking forward to it, but I am sure if it leaks someone around me will get it and taunt me with it and I might even have to listen to it  I have no willpower


I know exactly what you mean. After I pre-ordered the aforementioned AAL album I had a lapse in willpower and downloaded the album and listened to it. While illegal, I did technically pay for it, but it was still wrong and I'm not doing it this time. The anticipation is half the fun.

P.S. Please don't ban me for saying any of this; it happened in the past and I'm more than willing to delete this post if it offends

P.P.S. It's probably best get away from this off topic convo entirely...Can't wait for my deluxe #1 with extra djentsauce to arrive!


----------



## Customisbetter

HOLY SHIT 122 SPAM MESSAGES!? goddam dude.


----------



## Anthony

Which package to get...



I firmly believe this release *will *change metal.


----------



## splinter8451

Anthony said:


> Which package to get...
> 
> 
> 
> I firmly believe this release *will *change metal.



Agreed. So, you need to get one of the deluxe packages so you can have one of the 500 instrumental albums that will start this revolution in metal.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Customisbetter said:


> HOLY SHIT 122 SPAM MESSAGES!? goddam dude.



That's my "I don't give a shit email address." It's used for ordering stuff, signing up for websites, and so I have something to give to the annoying special interest group people on campus so they won't bother me more than once 

Back on topic: this album=


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Anthony said:


> Which package to get...
> 
> 
> 
> I firmly believe this release *will *change metal.



As if it already hasn't started to well before the recordings were finalized


----------



## Fred

Yeah - I just got a shipping confirmation email too... Suspect it won't come before the release date, but even if it does I'll be fucking pissed - got it shipped to Bristol and I won't be back there till the 19th of April, haha.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Fuck yeah



> Dear Joey Carrere,
> 
> All of the items from order #50736 have now been shipped:
> 
> 1x Periphery - Preorder Package #3 (CD, Shirt & Poster) - Medium
> 
> 
> They are being shipped via USPS to the following address:
> 
> Joey Carrere
> BLAHBLAhBLAH
> 
> Elkton, Maryland 21921


United States


----------



## BigPhi84

Sweet, I just got my email confirmation for shipping as well.


----------



## technomancer

Got my email as well... I'll get exited when the post office shows the package shipped


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I feel so left out *sniff*


----------



## Customisbetter

*furiously refreshes email*


----------



## CoachZ

I haven't received anything but I guess it's because I placed my order later in the first day or that I live in the Great White North...ugh.


----------



## tr0n

Sod it, I can't miss out on a double CD and t-shirt because I live in the EU. I've gone and ordered #4. Even though shipping is expensive, I'd gladly pay extra to get it before May 10th! Can't wait to hear it now.


----------



## technomancer

tr0n said:


> Sod it, I can't miss out on a double CD and t-shirt because I live in the EU. I've gone and ordered #4. Even though shipping is expensive, I'd gladly pay extra to get it before May 10th! Can't wait to hear it now.



Ummm dude I'm pretty sure you didn't order the double CD with package #4.... looking at the site there is no package #4 with the Deluxe CD


----------



## wannabguitarist

technomancer said:


> Got my email as well... I'll get exited when the post office shows the package shipped



True, but I'm a big fan of false hope


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Customisbetter said:


> *furiously refreshes email*







this made my night


----------



## eventhetrees

Ordered package #1

Still expensive for me here in Canada. Could order it locally but I need the double disc!!! 

Sweeeeeeet. April is an amazing month for music!!!!


----------



## zimbloth

I enjoyed that song, cool. I'll buy this CD when it comes out. All the pre-order stuff is nice and all but I like supporting my local independent record shop


----------



## Colton165

These cannot sell all deluxe before next thursday (march 25) 

Bulb, tell whoever it is shipping to SAVE ONE FOR ME.

(ill buy the most expensive package, just... save one for thursday...)


----------



## etcetera

For the record - Roadrunner Australia definitely don't include the instrumental disc with their pre-order package.


----------



## Prydogga

etcetera said:


> For the record - Roadrunner Australia definitely don't include the instrumental disc with their pre-order package.



Good thing I'm ordering from the Myspace link then, I want a poster and instrumental.


----------



## etcetera

Prydogga said:


> Good thing I'm ordering from the Myspace link then, I want a poster and instrumental.



Yep, I just did the same thing. The shipping wasn't too bad, for just the CD and poster it's around AU $16 for international priority.


----------



## NickB11

Order placed! I can't wait...I badly need some new music to listen to!


----------



## tr0n

technomancer said:


> Ummm dude I'm pretty sure you didn't order the double CD with package #4.... looking at the site there is no package #4 with the Deluxe CD



Ah yeah, you're right...well I'm more interested in the main CD anyway so I'm not particularly bothered in that respect. I was tired and should've been paying attention.


----------



## technomancer

tr0n said:


> Ah yeah, you're right...well I'm more interested in the main CD anyway so I'm not particularly bothered in that respect. I was tired and should've been paying attention.



Cool as long as you're not upset about it it's all good 

Can't wait for this to ship


----------



## -K4G-

Ordered!


----------



## CoachZ

I just got my confirmation from Merchconnect. They're shipping preorders to Canada now


----------



## technomancer

Just a note for those that are overly-excitable, nothing has actually shipped yet. They've printed the shipping labels which triggered the notification emails. If you check the tracking link no packages have gone out.

Should somebody see there package has actually shipped, please post, but I'd be really surprised if this happened before the release date.


----------



## CoachZ

technomancer said:


> Just a note for those that are overly-excitable, nothing has actually shipped yet. They've printed the shipping labels which triggered the notification emails. If you check the tracking link no packages have gone out.
> 
> Should somebody see there package has actually shipped, please post, but I'd be really surprised if this happened before the release date.



In my case, I don't have tracking. The tracking number they provide is just for customs.


----------



## technomancer

CoachZ said:


> In my case, I don't have tracking. The tracking number they provide is just for customs.



Gotcha. Even for those of us with tracking from USPS it's pretty useless, but at least lets you see if USPS has the package or not  Mine's still showing that the label was printed but the package hasn't actually shipped ("Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received")


----------



## Default_M

Mine says that it has been shipped but when I click on the tracking info it says there's no record of this package, so I doubt it actually has been shipped at all.


----------



## Customisbetter

FUCK YES!

Dear Sir King Dr. Rv. Ed Chapman III,

All of the items from order #50892 have now been shipped:

1x Periphery - Deluxe Preorder Package #1


----------



## cyril v

> Dear Cyril V,
> 
> All of the items from order #### have now been shipped:



woot.

Package #2 btw.


----------



## Colton165

> Your order number is 5###5.
> 
> Please save or print this email as your electronic receipt. Keep in mind that orders generally leave our warehouse the same day or next business day after they are placed, but can take up to 3 business days to leave our warehouse in some cases regardless of the shipping method you have chosen. If you have a pre-order item in your order, then your entire order will ship once the pre-order item becomes available.
> 
> This email serves as confirmation of your recent order.
> 
> Date 03/22/2010
> 
> Shipping address
> Colton165
> #### Generic Road
> Town, Georgia 31XXX
> United States
> 
> Billing address
> Colton165
> #### Generic Road
> Town, Georgia 31XXX
> United States
> 
> 1x Periphery - Deluxe Preorder Package #1 for $15.00 each
> 
> 
> 
> Subtotal : $15.00 USD
> Tax : $0.60 USD
> Shipping : $4.75 USD
> Total : $20.35 USD


awesome

EDIT: why is my receipt different than everyone else's???


----------



## hauntedairport

polloymedio said:


> i have a couple of vids with periphery i havent uploaded from a couple of years back, ill see if I upload it within this week



can you please upload them?


----------



## anthonyferguson

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Woo! got my confirmation!


----------



## Piro

#2 = preordered!


----------



## BrainArt

Colton165 said:


> awesome
> 
> EDIT: why is my receipt different than everyone else's???



That's because it's a receipt, showing you what you ordered. Not the Shipping Confirmation.


I haven't received any Confirmation on shipping, but I'm not holding my breath on them shipping them out early.


----------



## Customisbetter

what is periphery?


----------



## MarkB

wannabguitarist said:


> That's my "I don't give a shit email address." It's used for ordering stuff, signing up for websites, and so I have something to give to the annoying special interest group people on campus so they won't bother me more than once


 


Don't try to cover up the fact that those spam messages are really from all the porn sites you've signed up on.


----------



## Cynic

Customisbetter said:


> what is periphery?



what is life?


----------



## troyguitar

Let the Meh.. commence.

Meh..


----------



## slapnutz

Misha just wondering.

For YOUR distortion in the song, what was the source? 

i.e... was it an amp or axefx ... any dist pedals in the chain... mic'd or direct?

Cheers.


----------



## nihilist

Cynic said:


> what is life?



What is love?


----------



## Cynic

nihilist said:


> What is love?



I believe in nothing.


----------



## Labrie

nihilist said:


> What is love?



baby don't hurt me...don't hurt me...no more


----------



## Colton165

Labrie said:


> baby don't hurt me...don't hurt me...no more



i was so tempted to do that shit but i didnt wanna get reported. rep for having the balls, sir


----------



## toolsound

I'm a little late in this thread, but GRATS MISHA!!!

I just ordered the shirt/poster/cd package. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Colton165

so... how are some people getting shipping confirmation, and im curious as to whether it will ship before hand...

i also see them before the album comes out, so i have nothing to get signed. lol.


----------



## Labrie

I ordered the deluxe package with the hoodie. Does anyone know what the back of the hoodie looks like? I didn't see any on the website but I could have missed it.


----------



## Customisbetter

Labrie said:


> I ordered the deluxe package with the hoodie. Does anyone know what the back of the hoodie looks like? I didn't see any on the website but I could have missed it.


----------



## BrainArt

Labrie said:


> I ordered the deluxe package with the hoodie. Does anyone know what the back of the hoodie looks like? I didn't see any on the website but I could have missed it.



Look at the one you ordered, in between the hoodie and the poster there is a picture of the back of the hoodie.


----------



## Prydogga

Wait, so preorders will ship overseas yeah? I got package #2.


----------



## kingpinMS3

see you sunday, misha


----------



## Prydogga

Colton165 said:


> i was so tempted to do that shit but i didnt wanna get reported. rep for having the balls, sir



 I feel I have a need to have this explained.


----------



## technomancer

worstusernameever said:


> Misha just wondering.
> 
> For YOUR distortion in the song, what was the source?
> 
> i.e... was it an amp or axefx ... any dist pedals in the chain... mic'd or direct?
> 
> Cheers.



IIRC the album was tracked using the Axe-Fx Ultra direct.



Colton165 said:


> so... how are some people getting shipping confirmation, and im curious as to whether it will ship before hand...
> 
> i also see them before the album comes out, so i have nothing to get signed. lol.



The merchandising company is just printing the shipping labels for the orders which, in the case of USPS anyways, sends out an email to you showing the order has "shipped" with the USPS tracking number. If you actually hit the USPS tracking page, nothing has gone out yet. They will most likely NOT ship before the release date, and if they do it will probably be just so the packages show up on/near the release date.

Somebody on here posted that they've preordered through this merchandise company before and this is what happened then too and the shipment didn't go out early.


----------



## MarkPopkie

technomancer said:


> The merchandising company is just printing the shipping labels for the orders which, in the case of USPS anyways, sends out an email to you showing the order has "shipped" with the USPS tracking number. If you actually hit the USPS tracking page, nothing has gone out yet. They will most likely NOT ship before the release date, and if they do it will probably be just so the packages show up on/near the release date.
> 
> Somebody on here posted that they've preordered through this merchandise company before and this is what happened then too and the shipment didn't go out early.


damn. i too received the tracking info email... and got very excited! this crushes my hopes... and will to live.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Gah! Counting the days til Thursday... and a paycheck... with trembling fingers.... NO RUNNING OUT TIL I GET ONE DAMMIT!!! 

Deluxe Package #2, you WILL be mine, heheheheheh...


----------



## metal_sam14

I ordered deluxe package 1 as soon as i saw it on myspace 
Cant wait, I am seriously excited for this album!


----------



## tr0n

My shipping label has been printed. xD


----------



## cyril v

technomancer said:


> *The merchandising company is just printing the shipping labels* for the orders which, in the case of USPS anyways, sends out an email to you showing the order has "shipped" with the USPS tracking number. If you actually hit the USPS tracking page, nothing has gone out yet. They will most likely NOT ship before the release date, and if they do it will probably be just so the packages show up on/near the release date.
> 
> Somebody on here posted that they've preordered through this merchandise company before and this is what happened then too and the shipment didn't go out early.



This didn't even occur to me, but i'm pretty sure you're spot on.


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> The merchandising company is just printing the shipping labels for the orders which, in the case of USPS anyways, sends out an email to you showing the order has "shipped" with the USPS tracking number. If you actually hit the USPS tracking page, nothing has gone out yet. They will most likely NOT ship before the release date, and if they do it will probably be just so the packages show up on/near the release date.
> 
> Somebody on here posted that they've preordered through this merchandise company before and this is what happened then too and the shipment didn't go out early.



Absolutely. If the people who were getting all over-excited actually followed the "shipping info" link to the USPS website they would have found the following information:



USPS.com said:


> The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on March 20, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. *This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.* Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.



Everyone still has to wait until April!  I'd love to have it sooner too, but it's just not going to happen!


----------



## bulb

slapnutz said:


> Misha just wondering.
> 
> For YOUR distortion in the song, what was the source?
> 
> i.e... was it an amp or axefx ... any dist pedals in the chain... mic'd or direct?
> 
> Cheers.



it was an axefx ultra direct to the interface via 1/4", nothing in front and almost no post processing, i love that damn unit haha!


----------



## TravisMontgomery

bulb said:


> it was an axefx ultra direct to the interface via 1/4", nothing in front and almost no post processing, i love that damn unit haha!



What amp model did you end up using? I've been using the 5150 and it's sounding pretty brutal!


----------



## bulb

kirkpetrucci said:


> What amp model did you end up using? I've been using the 5150 and it's sounding pretty brutal!



I really like the FAS modern amp!


----------



## Daggorath

Just pulled the trigger. The wait will kill me.


----------



## MerlinTKD

ORDERED! Hell Fucking YEAH!

You guys kicked ass in Raleigh, Misha... hate I didn't get a chance to talk to you, but had nice chats with Alex, Dan, and Jake - hope you get back down this way again, SOON!! Congrats on getting the album together and out, finally... can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Cyntex

Just ordered the deluxe package #1. .

offtopic: saw a bunch of cool The Faceless shirts, but they where all sold out


----------



## ScottyB724

Hell yea pre-ordered Deluxe #1 finally. Sooo happy that shit didn't sell out! 
teh instrumentalz is mines !


----------



## cyril v

Cyntex said:


> Just ordered the deluxe package #1. .
> 
> offtopic: saw a bunch of cool The Faceless shirts, but they where all sold out



yah, shit i was going to order them as well since I was on there. damn shame.


----------



## Dwellingers

One preoder more up! only the normal package thou... europe sucks...


----------



## thuglyduckling2

this shit is brutal


----------



## LaceFaceCobain

Ill have to agree with the guy earlier. While Im starting to get used to spencer's tone, I did prefer Chris'. And if he is looking to improve (he seems like one of those guys whos always eager to improve ((please tell me if Im right))) I would say work on his range for his screams. Right now his scream doesn't leave that one area. Where's his mids, wheres his highs? Can he go super low? just become more versatile.


----------



## LaceFaceCobain

please do so. I want to see what casey sounded like live. Why make them private? Was it on Casey's request?


----------



## xshreditupx

we need to tour together so i can listen to this song live every night. good stuff man.


----------



## zerohawk

Just ordered deluxe package #1. Although I was heart broken that Chris left and still feel it is a shame that he is not with the band anymore, you have been more than generous with your music Misha, and I hugely appreciate that. The least I can do for the 25 songs downloaded from your soundclick that recieve regular rotation on my mp3 player is to purchase the cd and help fund you guys and your dreams. Still backing you 100%. Thank you. \m,/


----------



## MacTown09

Doesnt sound terrible or outta tune here 

Butttt he does have some bad moments


----------



## Mwoit

^Isn't that Spencer?


----------



## right_to_rage

um yeah it is


----------



## kingpinMS3

misha action shot!


----------



## right_to_rage

^ which guitar is that? Kinda looks like the Carvin 7 but its blue


----------



## TomAwesome

right_to_rage said:


> ^ which guitar is that? Kinda looks like the Carvin 7 but its blue



It's a blue-green Carvin 7.


----------



## prplhz

I just ordered the CD, Shirt, & Poster. Wake me up April 22nd.


----------



## kingpinMS3

one more misha action shot, this time his best brown ninja impersonation.


----------



## thesimo

is there anywhere for us europeans to get this?


----------



## splinter8451

Periphery said:


> *Exciting news for people who have and will preorder the record! Coming soon, Stay tuned!*



They posted this on Facebook about an hour ago.

OOooOoooo wonder what is up.


----------



## MacTown09

Haha ohhh my baddddd. I mixed up their names there for a minute. sorry guys


----------



## eegor

Got the ship confirmation on my preorder today. Why are they shipping so early? I mean, I don't have a problem with it (at all), but it's a bit curious.


----------



## matt397

splinter8451 said:


> They posted this on Facebook about an hour ago.
> 
> OOooOoooo wonder what is up.



I hope some how theyve included "Captain On" with the cd, or maybe those of us who pre-ordered are getting it sooner


----------



## PnKnG

thesimo said:


> is there anywhere for us europeans to get this?



You have to order it from the US store so far (the one Misha posted the link to in the first post of this thread).
He said that roadrunner maybe doing a pre-order too, but so far no news from Misha.

So as of now you have to bite the bullet and pay for the shipping from the US. 



eegor said:


> Got the ship confirmation on my preorder today. Why are they shipping so early? I mean, I don't have a problem with it (at all), but it's a bit curious.



As a couple of peoples already said before, ship confirmation means nothing so far. It only means that they have printed the shipping label so far. If you go and check the tracking number, you will see that it actually hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## technomancer

eegor said:


> Got the ship confirmation on my preorder today. Why are they shipping so early? I mean, I don't have a problem with it (at all), but it's a bit curious.



Read the thread, this has already been talked about


----------



## 7slinger

just wanted to mention that I was listening to Icarus Lives on Sirius radio during the drive home from work today, which is, you know, pretty fuckin rad


----------



## Customisbetter

fuck i don't have satellite radio. aw well ill hear it eventually.


----------



## Anton

I came across this on youtube as well, didn't see it posted anywhere on the forum.


----------



## Tyrant

Awsome.


----------



## bulb

Anton said:


> I came across this on youtube as well, didn't see it posted anywhere on the forum.




ah thats definitely not the final final version...not the album version at least!


----------



## bulb

Oh and thanks to all of you who have gotten the preorders!!! Apparently they have been doing very well!


----------



## Prydogga

bulb said:


> ah thats definitely not the final final version...not the album version at least!



Is that the version that Distort had on their site?


----------



## bulb

yah, made a few fixes to the song and mix after that


----------



## Customisbetter

lol "Icarus Live"


----------



## ubarhax

Jeff Loomis guest solo? oh lordy


----------



## handmetheaxe

didn't think I could get more excited about this album. JEFF LOOMIS GUEST SOLO!!! oh wait I just did!

4/20 cannot get here quick enough!


----------



## piys

With this Jeff Loomis guest solo news the Periphery album is turning out to be the ultimate wet dream for ss.org members


----------



## zimbloth

Exciting stuff, congrats Bulb


----------



## B36arin

Holy shit!!! You guys are insane  Congratulations bulb, I really can't wait anymore!


----------



## S-O

Preordered!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Wait a minute, are you guys serious about the Loomis guest solo, or is that just another case of ss.org being funny? I really hope you're not fucking kidding!!!


----------



## BrainArt

InCasinoOut said:


> Wait a minute, are you guys serious about the Loomis guest solo, or is that just another case of ss.org being funny? I really hope you're not fucking kidding!!!



RECORD RELEASE! I WANT TO GO TO THERE! - PERIPHERY - NEW SONG AND ALBUM PRE-ORDERS UP!'s MySpace Blog |


----------



## Prydogga

EDIT: Ninja''d,

Australia gets the album on the 16th! 4 days early!!!!


----------



## drmosh

How about an EU release date now?


----------



## thesimo

ubarhax said:


> Jeff Loomis guest solo? oh lordy





pre-ordered!!!


----------



## Tyrant

IbanezShredderB said:


> RECORD RELEASE! I WANT TO GO TO THERE! - PERIPHERY - NEW SONG AND ALBUM PRE-ORDERS UP!'s MySpace Blog |


----------



## Default_M

Not as big a fan of Jeff Loomis as some of you are but this is cool. Should be interesting.

Have the 2 been friends for a while? I'm sure a few years ago I remember Misha mentioning it.


----------



## thefpb2

Pre-Order Completed


----------



## Daggorath

There's another suprise for pre-ordererererers yet? Awesome. Can't wait to hear Loomis' solo.


----------



## Colbear

Caught you guys in Ft Lauderdale, awesome show. Didn't see you after the show bulb but got to meet spencer and jake. Was totally worth the 5 hour drive haha. And I think my friend drunkenly yelled something at you guys on the sidewalk as we were driving away. Sorry about that 

Pumped for this album so much


----------



## Customisbetter

jeff loomis?

holy fuck that is awesome! Plus im sure that will help ease the minds of people who thing you are "Nu metal" or "Xcore" or whatever. Loomis is a cool bro.


----------



## Despised_0515

I'll be pre-ordering this on April 4th!

Along with Sky Eats Airplane's EP.


----------



## rectifryer

I saw these guys play last night before fear factory at the house of blues in disney world. It was pretty much one of the best sounding shows I have heard. It was really clear and tight.


----------



## Customisbetter

^I saw a few songs and the playing was tight!

i really liked that Spence cut through the mix unlike a couple other venues.


----------



## Despised_0515

House of Blues (in Hollywood for me) was definitely one of THE best sounding venues I've ever been to.

Twas definitely a treat watching them on the Thrash and Burn tour last year.


----------



## Triple7

piys said:


> With this Jeff Loomis guest solo news the Periphery album is turning out to be the ultimate wet dream for ss.org members


----------



## Semi-pro

I got a mail 11 days ago saying "your order has been shipped", and i was hoping so much that one of the special treats was that the pre-orders would've arrived before the Easter, cos that woud've been the coolest thing ever! But no... still more than 2 weeks... no me gusta!


----------



## SerratedSkies

I really don't believe the whole Jeff Loomis thing. I mean, I read it, and called every Bulb fan I knew and let them know, but it's like... too good to be true. I never likedNevermore, but I bump "Zero Order Phase" all the time. 


Holy shit, Bulb Loomis.


----------



## Xanithon

I pre-ordered the Package with the hoody - probably won't arrive here in New Zealand for about... 10-14ish days after the album drops haha - i'm getting a mate to send me a copy from the shop on the 16th so i have the album, then give it to another friend when i get my package shipped to me .

OMG i'm SOOOO looking forward to this release... and even more now that i hear that freaking JEFF LOOMIS is guest-soloing on the album, among other things.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm awaiting some sort of leak. Don't get me wrong, I'm buying the fucking record, but 17 days is too long for me to wait!!!


----------



## Prydogga

What's the song playing at 1:43 in the teaser and 4:50 here?: Aux | Video | Periphery Interview on HARD


----------



## corellia_guitar

Prydogga said:


> What's the song playing at 1:43 in the teaser and 4:50 here?: Aux | Video | Periphery Interview on HARD



letter experiment


----------



## Metalus

corellia_guitar said:


> letter experiment



Heard that song live for the first time the other night. SO GOOD 

I just recently pre ordered the album with the hoodie for my gf (shes a HUGE Periphery fan). Now i gotta keep her from buying it until it arrives 

Hopefully it arrives quick lol


----------



## vhmetalx

as of right now i WILL pre order this. 
and periphery makes me wanna get an 8 stringer....


----------



## Prydogga

vhmetalx said:


> as of right now i WILL pre order this.
> and periphery makes me wanna get an 8 stringer....



They don't use them but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Thrashmanzac

the link on teh periphery myspace for aussies to order the package seems to not want to work. FUCK.


----------



## george galatis

i cant stop listening to this song ;\ AWESOME WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## vhmetalx

just preordered! i got the autographed poster too (atleast thats what it says)
cant wait for april 20th!



Prydogga said:


> They don't use them but whatever floats your boat



doesnt bulb use 8s? well either way i wanna get an 8 string now. stupid GAS.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

please someone message me how to preorder the aussie pask off their myspace. i need it


----------



## Guitarholic

Amazon.com: Periphery: Periphery: MP3 Downloads

Woohoo, nice! Can´t wait!!!


----------



## BrainArt

vhmetalx said:


> doesnt bulb use 8s? well either way i wanna get an 8 string now. stupid GAS.



yes, Bulb has used 8s, and I think he still has his TIL8, but he doesn't use them with Periphery, yet.


----------



## Prydogga

Thrashmanzac said:


> please someone message me how to preorder the aussie pask off their myspace. i need it



I'd like to help but I preordered from the US link, because the Aus package isn't that flash.


----------



## mattofvengeance

IbanezShredderB said:


> yes, Bulb has used 8s, and I think he still has his TIL8, but he doesn't use them with Periphery, yet.



Yeah, and if I remember correctly, he's been in talks with Doug about a Blackmachine 8.


----------



## technomancer

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, and if I remember correctly, he's been in talks with Doug about a Blackmachine 8.



He had a Blackmachine 8 and sold it to fund his Blackmachine 6 (the koa B2 not the B6)... which is sitting at home while he tours as he doesn't want it to get busted up on tour.


----------



## eventhetrees

Guitarholic said:


> Amazon.com: Periphery: Periphery: MP3 Downloads
> 
> Woohoo, nice! Can´t wait!!!



SAMPLES OF ALL THE TRACKS HERE


----------



## eleven59

There's definitely samples of all tracks on iTunes, too, including the bonus track (which sounds awesome).


----------



## cheepy91

eleven59 said:


> There's definitely samples of all tracks on iTunes, too, including the bonus track (which sounds awesome).



i dont see it on iTunes.....


----------



## eleven59

cheepy91 said:


> i dont see it on iTunes.....



Maybe it's different in different countries. iTunes store shows it for me, and has a clip. It also has that Depeche Mode track or whatever that's on Amazon


----------



## thesimo

edit - my bad


----------



## Hybrid138

Wo! Got package no. 2! But why is shipping so much?!?!?!


----------



## lobee




----------



## Sepultorture

you sir make me want to play 8s


----------



## mattofvengeance

Christ alive. The release of this record can not get here fast enough.


----------



## Customisbetter

lobee said:


>


----------



## tr0n

I keep looking up the album on Amazon just to listen to previews, can't wait for the 20th. When I search for 'Periphery' however, 2 results down from the mp3 album is this: Amazon.com: Periphery: Erotic Lesbian Futures (9781560236498): Lynne Jamneck, M. De Pierres, Nicola Griffith, Gwyneth Jones, Kristyn Dunnion, Lyda Morehouse, Derek Pitts, Tracey Shellito, Melissa Scott, Carolyn Gilman, Jean Stewart, Catherine Lundoff D: Some kinda Periphery side project?


----------



## technomancer

Sepultorture said:


> you sir make me want to play 8s



There are no 8 string tracks on the album (except for possibly the iTunes bonus track)


----------



## -Nolly-

technomancer said:


> There are no 8 string tracks on the album (except for possibly the iTunes bonus track)



No 8 stringage on that either


----------



## Prydogga

I must say what I've heard of the bonus track sounds awesome, and can I hear some of Casey's vox in the Racecar sample on iTunes?


----------



## Nats

expectations exceeded


----------



## Joeywilson

I wonder who spilled the beans.


----------



## Hypothermia

I really really hate that guitartone


----------



## Triple7

Insomnia is up on their myspace now!


----------



## mortega76

I got a chance to listen to snippets of the album... and I must say. I'm loving how everything is mixed, bass sound brutal!!! Guitars have that Axe-fx sounds... really good! I can hear some master "pumping"(?) on some spots but it's still very tasteful... 

Two musical spots that were a bit disappointing... In the intro to All New Materials you can hear the string sound when the action is set a bit too low on the guitar... It's the sound when your guitar strings are hitting the frets (slightly) somewhere on the neck while you press the notes, not allowing the string to fully ring out. I'm really glad they brought back the middle clean part in Zyglrox but there is just one chord that sounds freaking out of whack, it's the highest chord in the progression... I appreciate them trying to change things up, but it's a bit out of whack, especially the first time the chord is played. Kind of like they didn't fully hit the note or something.

There is something about this new singers voice that I hear that just annoys the fuck out of me... it's a whiny mid/high tone that he hits with his voice that is like an ice pick in my ears... Example: During "Letter Experiment," starting at 3:23 he sings "Deep in the silence, our souls entwined" when he sings "silence" it is soooooooo freaking whiny,ear piercing and annoying as fuck!!! Arg!!! His screams are the artificial low sounding screams as well... not impressed with those at all...

I will say that his high notes are some of the best in the business... I am very impressed with those.

Overall the vocals (for me) take away from a great sounding album... can't wait to hear the instrumentals.

I was very impressed with how each notes was played so clean in Insomnia... freakin' blew me away!!!

Can't wait to buy the album...

P.S. I was really looking forward to hearing All New Materials, Zyglrox and Racecar (my personal all time Periphery favorite, it's the new "To Live Is To Die...")... but his vocals just took away from those songs... very disappointing... again... this is all in my opinion, maybe he sounds different live? Who knows...


----------



## Prydogga

I DID NOT need to know that this is leaked, I am not going to get it for many reasons, but I am pissed because the full Insomnia is up and myspace is trying my patience by not loading the player.


----------



## Joeywilson

I think the album is perfect.

one million and six out of one hundred. Thats scientifically impossible!

I feel like such a douch having listened to it already (on youtube).

I've spent about 80 dollars and merch/album from them though.


----------



## Prydogga

NO! Why did I have to find the stuff on youtube!? Bulb, get them to take that shit down for the good of the nation!


----------



## technomancer

mortega76 said:


> Can't wait to buy the album...



So hit the preorder... it's also the only way you're going to get the instrumental tracks unless you steal them


----------



## Customisbetter

just don't listen to it.


----------



## mortega76

technomancer said:


> So hit the preorder... it's also the only way you're going to get the instrumental tracks unless you steal them


Point me to it and I'll do it now... I've always appreciated the music that Misha has shared with the community so it's only fitting we support him in his endeavors.

P.S. Also, no need to get defensive... "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone..."


----------



## cheepy91

metallisuk said:


> I think the album is perfect.
> 
> one million and six out of one hundred. Thats scientifically impossible!
> 
> I feel like such a douch having listened to it already (on youtube).
> 
> I've spent about 80 dollars and merch/album from them though.



same here hahah i just want to hear captain on now.


----------



## Joeywilson

Customisbetter said:


> just don't listen to it.



"just don't listen to it" and "periphery" can;t be in the same sentence

it's like pronouncing hello with an x


----------



## mortega76

Can someone point me to where I can purchase the album with the instrumentals too?

Edit: Nevermind... Misha posted it on the first post on this thread... hahahahaha

Edit2: Done... purchased the double disc... Best $20.69 I've spent in a while. Best of luck to Periphery!!! Now where is that petition to replace the Periphery singer?


----------



## Default_M

Argh well I can't read this thread anymore if everyone's going to be listening to the leaked album and talking about their favourites parts and all the details of each track.


----------



## technomancer

mortega76 said:


> Can someone point me to where I can purchase the album with the instrumentals too?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind... Misha posted it on the first post on this thread... hahahahaha
> 
> Edit2: Done... purchased the double disc... Best $20.69 I've spent in a while. Best of luck to Periphery!!! Now where is that petition to replace the Periphery singer?



Cool.... and


----------



## Customisbetter

the new tune Insomnia is brutal as fuuuuuck. 

its on the space already.


----------



## B36arin

I've never been able to imagine Insomnia with vocals, it's always been an instrumental song for me. But it's not bad with vocals  Aaah, the temptation to download! I don't think I will though, it's a shame to hear an album that I've been waiting for so long in shitty youtube quality. I want the real thing


----------



## MikeH

Just preordered the exclusive package #2 with the blue foil shirt. Now the anticipation sets in.


----------



## Nats

that last song is pretty damn awesome


----------



## ScottyB724

Just got done with my first listen through, please excuse me while I scoop up my brains off the floor. 

Amazing


----------



## Neil

Great music ruined by vocals IMO.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Love that shit. 

Also, I thought the vocals were nothing short of brilliant, so...


----------



## mortega76

Been listening to Inertia in infinte loop for the last couple of hours wondering what could have been...


----------



## B36arin

I've already listened to the first 30 seconds of Jetpacks Was Yes twice, and stopped myself both times


----------



## Nitsuj

Congrats Bulb. you waited a long time for this and it paid off. Excellent tunes.

All the best for the future.


----------



## metal_tones

CONGRATS!!! Sounds really good.
THE WALK = SLAYED!!!


----------



## Chinstrap

I just discovered Periphery by hearing "Icarus Lives" on Sirius XM. HOLY SHIT these guys are good. I just pre-ordered, and I can't wait!


----------



## Customisbetter

^Somebody else in Michigan who likes Periphery! Damn we are a small population aren't we?


----------



## matt397

mortega76 said:


> Been listening to Inertia in infinte loop for the last couple of hours wondering what could have been...


^This. I would have loved to see what that could of turned into....I guess I can only hope that inertia and heliovice might crop up on album #2 from these guys ?


----------



## Duckykong

Heard some stuff earlier. Shit sounds killer


----------



## Nats

that jeff loomis solo sounds so good. it's one of those things where i heard the solo and i'm like "wow, this is my fav part of the record even though it kinda doesn't sounds like them" and then i find out it's jeff loomis and it all makes sense


----------



## mattofvengeance

Neil said:


> Great music ruined by vocals IMO.



Couldn't disagree more, but go ahead and pre-order the double disc version, so you can get the instrumental version. 

_Mod Edit: knock off the crap_


----------



## bigswifty

Periphery!
The stuff sounds great, but the vocals are hit and miss for me on different songs. 
For album 2, dont forget about Not Enough Mana! 
Cant wait for my order package 
Love that shit!


----------



## vhmetalx

IbanezShredderB said:


> yes, Bulb has used 8s, and I think he still has his TIL8, but he doesn't use them with Periphery, yet.


 ah ok i got confused. thanks! 
and yes im still excited for this album, almost as much as the new whitechapel album. but still very excited nonetheless. 
and i no longer want a 8. i fell out of love super quick with that...


----------



## pineappleman

Customisbetter said:


> ^Somebody else in Michigan who likes Periphery! Damn we are a small population aren't we?


MEE TOOO!! The other guitarist in my band has been into them for way longer than me though, and we got our singer into them too!  IT SPREADS!


----------



## SerratedSkies

Neil said:


> Great music ruined by vocals IMO.


 


While I agree with this, I also disagree with this. I wouldn't say the vocals ruined the music, but it's a lot to take in at once. Certain parts are designated to be the heaviest music I've ever heard, but the "emo" singing, for lack of a better word, subtracts so much from the rawness. I hear a lot of the higher notes clash with the music around it, and it sounds way too unintentionally dissonant at certain parts.

Spencer has a hell of a range, but dudes like Chris Barretto have the scream to justify the real sound of the music. Bulb wanted good singing over his music, and while he got an amazing vocalist, its too much Sky Eats Airplane and not enough "Kick you in the face and watch you spit out teeth".

Jeff Loomis tho... Holy shitfuck. That's some shit right there.


Oh and , don't hate.


----------



## Mr Violence

Let me begin by saying I love Periphery. I've listened to all the shit for over a year now.

This album is great. It's finally come to fruition. Spencer is an awesome vocalist for this music and it's nice to finally see a solid lineup.



I do have minor criticisms though. Some of this music just seems like it's meant to be instrumental. If not that, then I think it may be overly saturated with vocals.

I don't find myself hearing riffs I crapped myself over the first time around. I'm listening to long held out vocal notes over this insanely talented accompaniment and I feel as though it may not be meant to be like that.

There are really few tracks without vocals over almost the entire thing. This is why Racecar is definitely my favorite track, and Icarus Lives! stands out because it feels like the vocals are part of the song rather than layered over the top of the song. Especially the heavy parts with screaming. The riffs are what those parts are all about, and I think the vocals overshadow the greatness of it all.

This may just be because the tracks had all the instrumental parts written together, while the vox seem to be added later.

It only saddens me because I recognize songs when they start and then when the vocals kick in, I have a hard time telling track from track. I only know them because of the intros.



Regardless, it's still a great debut album, and there are parts where I feel the vocals really fit in spots as I mentioned above. For example, All New Materials chorus is absolutely STUNNING, but I feel after the first chorus, I want to hear that awesome chord progression without vocals. Feels like vocals are there for no reason.



I will continue to support Periphery because they are great musicians, great people, a great live band and have tons of promise but those are my honest first impressions. Doesn't mean I haven't been listening to this nonstop the past few days, eagerly awaiting my pre-order. Just thought I'd speak my mind on it as everyone else is doing.


----------



## SerratedSkies

The guy above me gets a +1


----------



## Nazca

Just bought pre-order package 2. Can't wait til it arrives.

Really happy for you guys, Misha. Hopefully one day, we'll see you supporting DT in England.


----------



## eleven59

SerratedSkies said:


> Certain parts are designated to be the heaviest music I've ever heard, but the "emo" singing, for lack of a better word, subtracts so much from the rawness.



See, I disagree completely, I love the dynamics and melody in Periphery's music. Some parts that people took to be "brutal" in the instrumental versions end up becoming incredibly, for lack of a better word, "triumphant"  Like, just epic with beautiful melody, and that makes the "brutal" parts even more brutal.


----------



## bulb

The guy above me gets a +1!


----------



## ultranoob

dude behind me gets a 1 up


----------



## Customisbetter

the dude behind me and the dude behind him get a 1 ups for talking to me in indiana


----------



## eleven59

bulb said:


> The guy above me gets a +1!


----------



## Tyrant

eleven59 said:


> See, I disagree completely, I love the dynamics and melody in Periphery's music. Some parts that people took to be "brutal" in the instrumental versions end up becoming incredibly, for lack of a better word, "triumphant"  Like, just epic with beautiful melody, and that makes the "brutal" parts even more brutal.



Very much like how I feel aswell!

Quote of the week!


----------



## Wookieslayer

SerratedSkies said:


> While I agree with this, I also disagree with this. I wouldn't say the vocals ruined the music, but it's a lot to take in at once. Certain parts are designated to be the heaviest music I've ever heard, but the "emo" singing, for lack of a better word, subtracts so much from the rawness. I hear a lot of the higher notes clash with the music around it, and it sounds way too unintentionally dissonant at certain parts.
> 
> Spencer has a hell of a range, but dudes like Chris Barretto have the scream to justify the real sound of the music. Bulb wanted good singing over his music, and while he got an amazing vocalist, its too much Sky Eats Airplane and not enough "Kick you in the face and watch you spit out teeth".
> 
> Jeff Loomis tho... Holy shitfuck. That's some shit right there.
> 
> 
> Oh and , don't hate.



^This. But the album is great anyhow. Lol totally forgot at first that Jeff Loomis was gonna be on the album and was like holy shit was that Misha shredding that solo?


----------



## Mexi

eleven59 said:


> See, I disagree completely, I love the dynamics and melody in Periphery's music. Some parts that people took to be "brutal" in the instrumental versions end up becoming incredibly, for lack of a better word, "triumphant"  Like, just epic with beautiful melody, and that makes the "brutal" parts even more brutal.



this sums up my feelings as well


----------



## lava

You guys all need to shut the hell up about the seemingly superfluous vocals   - the more you say that the less likely Misha will be to release instrumental tracks as he writes them. He'll keep them to himself until the vox are recorded so we all don't "get used" to them without vocals! Not to say that I don't think Spencer is a great vocalist, but I am a big instrumental music fan and would be really bummed out if the flow of music from Misha went dark for a year between albums.


----------



## cyril v

lava said:


> You guys all need to shut the hell up about the seemingly superfluous vocals  - the more you say that the less likely Misha will be to release instrumental tracks as he writes them. He'll keep them to himself until the vox are recorded so we all don't "get used" to them without vocals! Not to say that I don't think Spencer is a great vocalist, but I am a big instrumental music fan and would be really bummed out if the flow of music from Misha went dark for a year between albums.



2+2=41 

send me my order early plz btw! thx


----------



## ubarhax

Two?!


----------



## 4jfor

Oh yes, just got my periphery cd in the mail, no-one else around here appears to be proclaiming it's arrival.

So has anyone else got theirs? Aussies maybe?

Window media player is apparently unaware of it's existence too . 

I won't be able to listen to it for about 2 hours yet, due to my lesson being very soon, but I want to so much, maybe if I just listened to a few tracks ... no I want to listen all at once ... but then again ... no!


----------



## Prydogga

You got yours? Did you order from Roadrunner or the myspace link? Ill be glad if mine comes soon


----------



## 4jfor

From roadrunner, I thought when it said "special edition" it meant "special edition", rather than, "comes in a card sleeve with a sticker". Damn, wanted the instrumental one, but oh well


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, I knew the Roadrunner wouldn't have the instrumental disc, so I went Sumerian.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

ubarhax said:


> Two?!



...

TWO?!

Already heard the album and my head exploded... I may not be able to recover from a second helping of epic.


----------



## metal_sam14

I ordered mine from the states to get the special edition, but I live in Launceston too, I could hook you up with the instrumental disk when mine arrives?

EDIT: Im interested to know why the fuck I was neg repped for that. oh well


----------



## bulb

SOD_Nightmare said:


> ...
> 
> TWO?!
> 
> Already heard the album and my head exploded... I may not be able to recover from a second helping of epic.



nah its really just one, we made that ragtime dandies thing at the end of icarus a separate track for itunes so that people wouldnt hear it every time if they just downloaded icarus, so it is its own track for the itunes version.


----------



## Emperoff

I tried to buy the pack #2 today and it seems that the L sizes are sold-out...  Well, I suppose theres no limited edition CD for me then, since there's no way I'm paying more for the shipping than the CD itself 

It's a shame because I've already listened the album and is damn awesome and I'd love to have it in CD quality, but hey...


----------



## Swippity Swappity

bulb said:


> nah its really just one, we made that ragtime dandies thing at the end of icarus a separate track for itunes so that people wouldnt hear it every time if they just downloaded icarus, so it is its own track for the itunes version.



Ah, sad day. I sure hope that other track is super duper cool.

At least now I know what Ragtime Dandies is. lol


----------



## Mwoit

Congrats dude, I'm still eagerly waiting for mine in the UK!


----------



## 13point9

metal_sam14 said:


> I ordered mine from the states to get the special edition, but I live in Launceston too, I could hook you up with the instrumental disk when mine arrives?
> 
> EDIT: Im interested to know why the fuck I was neg repped for that. oh well



counter repped, not the OP's fault he didn't get the instrumental disk, And its kind of this guy to let him copy the disk. I know the forum is anti torrents and free downloads but really? :S


----------



## metal_sam14

13point9 said:


> counter repped, not the OP's fault he didn't get the instrumental disk, And its kind of this guy to let him copy the disk. I know the forum is anti torrents and free downloads but really? :S


cheers mate, just trying to help the guy out.
anyway the most important question of the moment, how is the album!!!


----------



## Harry

Awesome stuff mate.
I'm still waiting on my copy, although I did order the Special/Limited edition that comes with the bonus disc from the States though. I look forward to it


----------



## Prydogga

13point9 said:


> counter repped, not the OP's fault he didn't get the instrumental disk, And its kind of this guy to let him copy the disk. I know the forum is anti torrents and free downloads but really? :S



Yeah, the Roadrunner package is *advertised* as having the Special Edition disc. So really he kind of should get it. I'm unsure as to how that is stealing in a moral sense


----------



## metal_sam14

Prydogga said:


> Yeah, the Roadrunner package is *advertised* as having the Special Edition disc. So really he kind of should get it. I'm unsure as to how that is stealing in a moral sense


there is one way to sort this
can bulb give me the all clear to give this guy a copy of the disk?


----------



## budda

Or buddy can contact Roadrunner, say he ordered the SE and got the regular, and have RR fix things like they should..


----------



## metal_sam14

budda said:


> Or buddy can contact Roadrunner, say he ordered the SE and got the regular, and have RR fix things like they should..


this too haha


----------



## 4jfor

The album is great guys, I doubt there will be disappointment. So much better in quality than on myspace. 

And yeah Sam's just being nice, and just a dot for rep comment? Don't see the point in a neg rep with no comment, doesn't really help the forum at all.

I don't feel ripped off at all about not getting the second disc, just wish it was, and don't really see it as anything like false advertising on roadrunner's part. I'm pretty sure no-one who wasn't around here reading about it would assume special edition meant extra instrumental disc, apparently only sumerian were going for that, no massive deal really.

You guys will love the album I assure you.


----------



## Customisbetter

Step 1) call roadrunner

Step 2)find online receipt and ask where your second disc is

step 3)hear 1 of two responses:

-"oh the second disc is still en route"
-"the second disc was not included in the package you ordered. You ordered X, the intrumental disc comes with Y"

Step 4)Profit


----------



## meisterjager

metal_sam14 said:


> I ordered mine from the states to get the special edition, but I live in Launceston too, I could hook you up with the instrumental disk when mine arrives?
> 
> EDIT: Im interested to know why the fuck I was neg repped for that. oh well


 
Damn I need to get bullshit neg rep more so I can have 5-fold positive counter rep! 



... did I just bring a shitstorm upon myself?!


----------



## concertjunkie

preordered the first dayit was announced (especially for the instrumental cd!) knowing it was going to be awesome
i ended up getting an early downloaded copy, but goddamn i cant wait for the ship date now!
cd is EPIC from start to finish, and I've listened to his stuff a lot (but mostly instrumental versions) so hearing all the additions and vocals was definitely interesting 
I'm actually pretty happy with the vocal ranges (and at some times it seems like on the higher parts it is a female hitting those notes) but everything done within context
I'm super happy with the guitar & additional drum parts, and hearing my personal favorite, racecar (with the fucking Jeff Loomis shit on your face solo), I can only say THANK YOU PERIPHERY
Looking forward to another cd in the future! 

Now does anyone know who wrote the lyrics for the cd?


----------



## SPBY

this album has not stopped looping on my ipod since the moment i got it, it makes my soul happy. It is the (imho) greatest combination of groove, melody, amazing vocals, lyrics and such insanely good layering that has ever graced my ears. this album will surely get a 10/10 everywhere it is reviewed i have no idea who could find fault with it.

I think that albums have genders, and this one is smokin hot female, because never have a i wanted to fuck a CD harder... excuse the language


----------



## gunshow86de

SPBY said:


> this album has not stopped looping on my ipod since the moment i got it, it makes my soul happy. It is the (imho) greatest combination of groove, melody, amazing vocals, lyrics and such insanely good layering that has ever graced my ears. this album will surely get a 10/10 everywhere it is reviewed i have no idea who could find fault with it.
> 
> I think that albums have genders, and this one is smokin hot female, because never have a i wanted to fuck a CD harder... excuse the language



Come on now, why would you admit to having an album that hasn't been released yet? At least wait for the US release date, so we think you might have a legitimate copy.

Have you not paid attention to the shit-storm that has ensued in most of the Periphery threads as of late?


----------



## SPBY

gunshow86de said:


> Come on now, why would you admit to having an album that hasn't been released yet? At least wait for the US release date, so we think you might have a legitimate copy.
> 
> Have you not paid attention to the shit-storm that has ensued in most of the Periphery threads as of late?



I assure you that i'm going to buy the CD when it arrives anyway man, i couldn't help it my friend sent me it and i couldn't resist. They deserve money for this.


----------



## Customisbetter

I have only heard 15% of this record and I'm sure i'd have plentiful sexual intercourse with it if at all possible.


----------



## eleven59

gunshow86de said:


> Come on now, why would you admit to having an album that hasn't been released yet? At least wait for the US release date, so we think you might have a legitimate copy.
> 
> Have you not paid attention to the shit-storm that has ensued in most of the Periphery threads as of late?



Sorry, but this post is kind of funny when combined with your avatar


----------



## Mexi

gunshow86de said:


> Come on now, why would you admit to having an album that hasn't been released yet? At least wait for the US release date, so we think you might have a legitimate copy.
> 
> Have you not paid attention to the shit-storm that has ensued in most of the Periphery threads as of late?



up until this point, the thread has been largely on-topic. comments like these are the catalyst for thread derailments that end up going 10 pages about piracy and illegal downloading.

that said, the CD is excellent and the OP should def contact the distributor about the bonus disc


----------



## gunshow86de

eleven59 said:


> Sorry, but this post is kind of funny when combined with your avatar



Downloadin' the leaked Periphery album.......................... that's a paddlin'.

Starin' at my sandals.................................................. that's a paddlin'.

Giving a short review of the leaked Periphery album...........oh you better believe that's a paddlin'.


----------



## Default_M

brilliant.


----------



## S-O

I bet it will be amazing, regardless of leaked version existing. If anything, I think it could help spread them to people who may not have heard them.

Or it will rob Periphery of all their money 

Can't wait.


----------



## metalvince333

Well, someone I know downloaded the leaked version but right after ordering 2 copies of the canadian bundle so..that someone dont feel too bad about it and loves the album A LOT...lucky guy








please dont neg. rep. I never usually download


----------



## Zak1233

gunshow86de said:


> Downloadin' the leaked Periphery album.......................... that's a paddlin'.
> 
> Starin' at my sandals.................................................. that's a paddlin'.
> 
> Giving a short review of the leaked Periphery album...........oh you better believe that's a paddlin'.


That was amazing


----------



## matt397

god I hope this package arrives on the release date, me cant's waits no longer !


----------



## elscar

I pre-ordered the deluxe edition but as I live in the UK postage is super long from Sumerian so I couldn't wait and listened to the leak

I was kinda anxious to hear how the vocals would fit into all the songs, but I've listened to it a few times now and I think it's fucking great! Bulb and the guys should definately be proud to have produced an album of such quality. The new layers and added parts sound awesome and really complete the songs well. I think the vocals are really sick too, I like the way Spencer follows some of the off time stabs with the lyrics, and the mix of screaming/singing is pretty spot on imo. Ragtime Dandies skit is genius.
Oh and the high pinches in zyglrox.... 
Overall, the album is total win in my eyes 

Can't wait for the CD copies to get here, I'm still waiting on my Veil of Maya pre-order, so could be a while


----------



## Deathstate

zyglrox is still the best song. too badass.


----------



## Harry

gunshow86de said:


> Downloadin' the leaked Periphery album.......................... that's a paddlin'.
> 
> Starin' at my sandals.................................................. that's a paddlin'.
> 
> Giving a short review of the leaked Periphery album...........oh you better believe that's a paddlin'.



Rep worthy


----------



## Isan

lol the package doesnt ship till the 21st


----------



## gunshow86de

Harry said:


> Rep worthy



Yea, you can offset the neg rep I got for advising someone not to post that they have a leaked copy.


----------



## right_to_rage

im exited, me and a buddy ordered it to save on shipping. It's gonna be a huge epic, I can't wait.


----------



## eleven59

I didn't pre-order, mainly because I'm not too interested in the instrumental versions (they'd be interesting to hear, but I love Spencer's vocals so much that I don't think I'd ever listen to it very often...were it a "producers" version with separated guitar/bass/drums/vocals/other tracks for remixing, I'd be all over it), but also because I want to actually buy it in a local store


----------



## ultranoob

as this seems to be the place for it

the singing is tasteful
this is rare in metal
i can show this to my friends who don't like metal
they will like it


----------



## ubarhax

ultranoob said:


> as this seems to be the place for it
> 
> the singing is tasteful
> this is rare in metal
> i can show this to my friends who don't like metal
> they will like it



yeah I think people should appreciate that the vocals are different than most metal bands and I'm glad they are. It adds a lot more emotion to the music rather than just having a dude scream over the entire album like most bands similar to Periphery.


----------



## Colton165

i thought the thread said CD Game lol


----------



## Sliggy

Am I crazy or does the floor tom clip like crazy?
Letter Experiment: 1:16 for the best example. Tom sound is distracting for me 

EDIT: Besides that album is, as expected, 100% mindblowing and amazing. Somehow the songs seem fresh and new even though they're so familiar and I love the ambient bits between songs.


----------



## Advv

I got mine yesterday. I was under the impression that it had the special edition disc too. That's what made me pre-order it instead of buying it from a shop. I love race-car and I wanted to hear the instrumental version. Damn Roadrunner. Emailed them straight away when I realised that my pre-order was missing the special disc and also the fact that they sent me one preorder package even though I ordered two... At least the shirt is grey! I thought it was white. Looks better grey I think.


----------



## lurgar

I really like the vocals in that you can actually understand what is being sung or growled. Spencer just needs to work on getting just a little bit of vibrato on some of the high parts because they have a tendency to sound just a little stale when he holds out long notes.


----------



## 4jfor

Has roadrunner got back to you?


----------



## eleven59

Sliggy said:


> Am I crazy or does the floor tom clip like crazy?
> Letter Experiment: 1:16 for the best example. Tom sound is distracting for me



Is that the floor tom, or is it programmed drums behind the "real" drums?


----------



## JoshuaLogan

eleven59 said:


> Is that the floor tom, or is it programmed drums behind the "real" drums?



I thought the whole album had programmed drums?


----------



## SerratedSkies

After dozens of re-listens, its worth the constant hour+ investment of my listening time. Great album to start this decade of music. Going to be hard to top.


And +1 to Bulb, for making my original +1 look really corny and unnecessary.


----------



## Krauthammer

Quick question, will this awesomeness of the Periphery album have a "Vinyl" edition? Congrats on getting your album out Bulb. Finally!!!


----------



## Hollowway

Deathstate said:


> zyglrox is still the best song. too badass.


Totally! I swear to God after I first heard that I wanted to throw out everything I was working on and start over. Just ordered Deluxe Pkg #1. Now the wait....


----------



## eleven59

JoshuaLogan said:


> I thought the whole album had programmed drums?



Nope, Matt played it in on a V-Drum kit, triggering Superior 2.0.

What I mean is, there's the "live" drums (the Superior 2.0 drums that sound like real drums), and then there's "programmed" drums that sound more electronic.


----------



## Nazca

Gutted that "Not Enough Mana" couldn't make it on the album. That was one of my favourite songs on soundclick. Would have also gone well with vocals.

Saving it for the next album, Bulb?


----------



## Advv

4jfor said:


> Has roadrunner got back to you?



Nope. Maybe I should try contact Bulb and ask him what is really up with the pre-order. If it comes with the bonus cd or not. Ffs Roadrunner. It's been 2 days! We'll see how long before they respond...


----------



## Seym0ur

Picked mine up from JB HIFI today, about to go blast it, already love what i have heard


----------



## matt397

Advv said:


> Nope. Maybe I should try contact Bulb and ask him what is really up with the pre-order. If it comes with the bonus cd or not. Ffs Roadrunner. It's been 2 days! We'll see how long before they respond...


dude I made a mistake on my order from the american merch company, emailed them to change it and it literally took about 5 days and about 4 or 5 additional emails to get a response from them. I'd just try an be patient. I dont know if there really busy or they just dont care but I'd just be patient cause you'll go crazy if your not.


----------



## B36arin

AFAIK the bonus disc preorder is not available from roadrunner...


----------



## Mr Violence

I was hoping the body of the first post would be "...and so did I."


----------



## SerratedSkies

Nazca said:


> Gutted that "Not Enough Mana" couldn't make it on the album. That was one of my favourite songs on soundclick. Would have also gone well with vocals.
> 
> Saving it for the next album, Bulb?


 

Might have something to do with Deckerd Cain.


"Hello! Stay a while and listen!"


Bulb, you should talk to Blizzard and write some sick ass Diablo 3 soundtrack type shit.


----------



## concertjunkie

SerratedSkies said:


> Might have something to do with Deckerd Cain.
> 
> 
> "Hello! Stay a while and listen!"
> 
> 
> Bulb, you should talk to Blizzard and write some sick ass Diablo 3 soundtrack type shit.



I havent gotten around to it, but I definitely was (and still am) inspired to write some Diablo-themed metal, so much can be done in that field!

In any case,  for the Diablo reference, D3 music done by the Bulb = epic


----------



## Fred

Eesh. Seriously struggling to avoid the temptation to listen to this before my CD arrives... I imagine I probably won't get it till a fair while after 20/4, either.


----------



## Kayzer

May i ask how much Studio Time is involvel in this record? The sound is damn perfect!

Too bad that the vocals are not my cup o tea since i am more into this rough norma jean or poison the well style when it comes to singing rather than killswitch engage ;-P


----------



## cvinos

Good for the band. But I am sorry, I do not want the album.

Did the stuff not leak so I can verify my feeling? Just kidding.


----------



## Customisbetter

^Thanks for contributing dude!


----------



## matty2fatty

My bad if this was answered in the first 16 pages but thats too much skimming....

Does anyone know why the songs titles didn't change from the instrumentals Bulb had on the go? I assumed they would be switched to match the lyrics....I can't imagine the guy writing lyrics that would fit Zyglrox or Jetpacks was Yes, so I imagine the titles are sort of nonsensical?


----------



## Cynic

matty2fatty said:


> My bad if this was answered in the first 16 pages but thats too much skimming....
> 
> Does anyone know why the songs titles didn't change from the instrumentals Bulb had on the go? I assumed they would be switched to match the lyrics....I can't imagine the guy writing lyrics that would fit Zyglrox or Jetpacks was Yes, so I imagine the titles are sort of nonsensical?



I'm pretty sure that Jetpacks Was Yes is about Buzz Lightyear and his hilarious misadventures. What are you talking about?


----------



## matty2fatty

Cynic said:


> I'm pretty sure that Jetpacks Was Yes is about Buzz Lightyear and his hilarious misadventures. What are you talking about?


 

hahah, if I hear 'To infinity and beyond!' come out of my speakers on the 20th I'll have to find a way to buy you a beer


----------



## matt397

Cynic said:


> I'm pretty sure that Jetpacks Was Yes is about Buzz Lightyear and his hilarious misadventures. What are you talking about?


maybe zyglrox could be about a crazy pot smoking prog metal guitarist alien overlord kind of like devin townsends zoltar the omniscent coffee slurping alien overlord.


----------



## eleven59

matt397 said:


> zoltar the omniscent coffee slurping alien overlord.



Ziltoid


----------



## Colton165

ziltoid dude. not zoltar...

EDIT: Beaten :/


----------



## matt397

eleven59 said:


> Ziltoid





Colton165 said:


> ziltoid dude. not zoltar...
> 
> EDIT: Beaten :/



 Eeeesh ! my bad, my penance will now be to go listen to the entire Ziltoid album start to finish


----------



## Antenna

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT: A whole bunch of threads have been merged to create the official megathread for all Periphery/Bulb-related news, queries and topics. As awesome as Bulb might be, the amount of threads relating Bulb/Periphery is getting out of hand, so from now on any Periphery/Bulb-related stuff goes in here. Anyone who posts a Periphery/Bulb-related thread in General Music that the mods deem unworthy of its own thread gets a warning and their thread gets merged - if they do it again it's a one-day ban and the thread gets deleted. (Note: none of that applies to Bulb, he can post what he wants.) We'll keep the thread title updated to reflect the latest news/discussion points, so don't worry about your unique and original perspective about which Periphery singer is the best getting lost in the fray. Have a nice day!*

So congrats guys! We've all seen this band come up from almost infancy into godly musicians that are draiped across youtube and the rest of the internet like nobodies fuckin bizznazz Son! So stoked to be getting this ever so foreverly awaited album! I'm sure these dudes have endured so many hardships to make this album happen; from the change out of singers, to just the headaches that only can be obtained from tracking the same guitar part a million times! Misha and Periphery are all an inspiration to all of us in this forum.... Djenter or Chuggador.  Cheers Dudes!


----------



## right_to_rage

HAPPY 4/20!!! WEEE LOOVEE PERIPHERRYY!!!


----------



## ittoa666

Awesome to know the albums out, but I have to wait to get it. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Louis Cypher

congratulations!! that is awesome news!! very well done indeed!! any news on a possible UK release???


----------



## matt397

I remember checking out youtube scanning for guitar vids and seeing mishas playthrough for insomnia in like 2007 an thinking holy fuck who is this guy. Im glad misha and the rest of the guys have been able to get this far. HAPPY 4/20 !!!!


----------



## metal_sam14

I sat there last night and watched the timer go to 0 0 0 0


----------



## Ville

Congratulations! We've all waited for this day to come for years and now it's reality.


----------



## Coryd

Congrats Bulb and Periphery! Can't wait to get my copy in the mail!!!


----------



## JPhoenix19

Downloaded this morning off Amazon. Congratz doodz!

I was all like


----------



## Mexi

amazing album guys
Racecar is ridiculously epic


----------



## bulb

Happy 4/20 everyone! And thanks a lot!
Remember if you didnt preorder and dont want to go to the store, and want to get a never heard before bonus track called "Captain On" you can just get our album on iTunes for $9.99 in the us!
http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/periphery/id365897189
Its actually a brand new song, didnt even post clips on soundclick hehe! Hope you guys dig!


----------



## Groff

Just downloaded my copy from Amazon MP3


----------



## vhmetalx

Congratz periphery and bulb! i cant wait to hear the amazing  that goes on in this album.. but i must wait until friday i think cause thats when merchconnectionnow says ill get it.


----------



## drmosh

congrats bulb. It seems like yesterday when I heard the first clips you made on the meshuggah forums. Good work!


----------



## graciouspatty

It is a good day in the metal world!


----------



## Universe74

Been waiting a long time for this. Unreal album. Will be listening to it all day at work today.


----------



## Joose

Congrats guys!

The album is absolutely sick!


----------



## Fred

bulb said:


> Happy 4/20 everyone! And thanks a lot!
> Remember if you didnt preorder and dont want to go to the store, and want to get a never heard before bonus track called "Captain On" you can just get our album on iTunes for $9.99 in the us!
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/periphery/id365897189
> Its actually a brand new song, didnt even post clips on soundclick hehe! Hope you guys dig!



Urgh, so not only is my preorder going to take forever to get here, but apparently the iTunes exclusive is also US-exclusive. Bummer!


----------



## ddtonfire

Waiting patiently for a shipping confirmation. Congrats though! Your hard work, patience, and perseverance has paid off!


----------



## biggness

Dude, this is one hellaciously good album.  It's one of those that you just put in your car's cd player and never press a button after that. And the singer, well, he's perfect for this  I really enjoy the whole thing. I even really really like the "interludes" between songs. That shows a lot of effort put forth  All in all, best album I have heard in long time. Good work lads. 

One question though: Can we get the tunings you used on all the different tracks? That would help in figuring this stuff out by ear.


----------



## eleven59

I bought "Captain On" on iTunes first thing this morning, and I'm walking to my preferred record store to buy the CD this afternoon  If they don't have it, I'm driving to every store in town until I find one


----------



## bulb

eleven59 said:


> I bought "Captain On" on iTunes first thing this morning, and I'm walking to my preferred record store to buy the CD this afternoon  If they don't have it, I'm driving to every store in town until I find one


Thanks dude! Apparently people have been finding several copies in Best Buy and the like here, hopefully it should be the same up in Canastralia


----------



## gnossdrawkcab

bulb said:


> Thanks dude! Apparently people have been finding several copies in Best Buy and the like here, hopefully it should be the same up in Canastralia



Yah i got mine at Best Buy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Periphe...=2096173&skuId=9845815&st=periphery&lp=4&cp=1

Genre: Pop??


----------



## MikeH

Congrats Bulb! I can only imagine the feeling of putting out a debut record after working for so long to make it happen. I'm not even going to listen to the numerous youtube videos that will be popping up today. I'm just gonna wait until my deluxe package gets here.


----------



## B36arin

They've hit number 5 on the iTunes rock charts already! Congrats bulb, you guys deserve it!


----------



## minusthemonkey

Congrats. And hey, #22 on the Canadian charts. K, not as cool as #5, but you're kicking ass on Lady Gaga right now! 

Still no word from mymerchtable yet.

Anyway, congratulations, and I look forward to hearing it all.


----------



## cddragon

Congrats Bulb! Definitely gonna get this album 
BTW. What's the bitrate & quality of this album on iTunes?


----------



## ddtonfire

minusthemonkey said:


> Congrats. And hey, #22 on the Canadian charts. K, not as cool as #5, but you're kicking ass on Lady Gaga right now!



#22 in the _overall_ Canadian charts. They're (only) in the 40's on the overall American charts.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Periphery, love that shit!


----------



## eleven59

To hell with it, I bought the rest of the album on iTunes as well, and I'm still going to get the CD


----------



## poopyalligator

Got the cd, and it is some good stuff. Hopefully out there snowball the dog is listening to it also and moshing (some crazy dog that was at the darkest hour and periphery show here in NM lol).


----------



## Hybrid138

Congrats Bulb! Can't wait to get the CDs in the mail and start pimpin' my Periphery shirt!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter

fuck this waiting shit. im buying it in a store right now.


----------



## metalvince333

love it!! keep us posted on how the album is doing! im curious!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Damn well deserved


----------



## Customisbetter

Bought it in the store. Apperently the ONLY copy in the Lansing area.

i asked the clerk if they had anymore and he said they usually wait for one copy to sell and then theyll order more


----------



## poopyalligator

Customisbetter said:


> Bought it in the store. Apperently the ONLY copy in the Lansing area.
> 
> i asked the clerk if they had anymore and he said they usually wait for one copy to sell and then theyll order more



I suppose you can find comfort in the fact that since you bought that one they are going to order more.


----------



## ENGLShred7

This is the best album I've bought in YEARS. AMAZING job, dudes.


----------



## DVRP

picking it up tomorrow !!! congratz to you guys!!


----------



## Triple-J

It's great it's released today in the U.S. but according to Amazon those of us in Europe will have to wait until July the 5th! Damn you Roadrunner!!


----------



## minusthemonkey

ddtonfire said:


> #22 in the _overall_ Canadian charts. They're (only) in the 40's on the overall American charts.



Well, hot damn, didn't know that was overall. Just checked the charts again and they're up to #21 on the Canadian charts and #34 on the US charts overall.


----------



## gunshow86de

I went ahead and bought the iTunes version too. They aren't even shipping the pre-orders until tomorrow. I couldn't wait.

EDIT: I would like to read the article about Bulb in this month's Mocha Emporium. I imagine it's a fascinating piece.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## _detox

I felt great buying the iTunes album at 11:30 last night. Totally cheated. 

Kind of bummed that the US version doesn't come with a digital booklet though..


----------



## vhmetalx

now im getting ideas of buying on itunes instead of waiting, then getting the preorder... hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## eleven59

For those in Canada: I checked Sunrise Records and they don't have it (was checking my favourite, smaller stores first), but HMV is stocking it, so that's where I'm going later today.


----------



## satchfrk

bought it on iTunes! FUCK its insane... Now I'm waiting for tesseract's new album


----------



## ddtonfire

satchfrk said:


> bought it on iTunes! FUCK its insane... Now I'm waiting for periphery's second album


Fixes


----------



## zerohawk

The mail came already and the cd wasn't there


----------



## Leon

Misha, how are you handling all these eBJ's?


----------



## Customisbetter

^I would assume as well as the real ones.


----------



## zindrome

mine still hasnt been handed over to USPS  
oh the agony


----------



## eventhetrees

Same here dude!

So instead I'm just gonna get Captain On and Ragtime (I know its not a song) on iTunes in the meantime!!!


----------



## eventhetrees

Congrats on the cd release going pretty well so far!

My pre-order hadn't arrived yet  so instead I'll listen to Captain on in the meantime haha.


----------



## technomancer

They're not shipping until today at the earliest in the US...


----------



## vhmetalx

my preorder people dont ship till the 21st...


----------



## zindrome

GAH the wait is so agonizing i think i mite hit HMV or Scrape today and pick it up


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Gonna try and pick up the CD today!


----------



## Pirate Life

Sounds awesome , nice track list can't wait for ma copy


----------



## XeoFLCL

Picking it up today, and preparing for some epic listening 

Has anyone found it in target? That's the closest place to me


----------



## zerohawk

technomancer said:


> They're not shipping until today at the earliest in the US...


 
Aww man, I was waiting for it all day! At least we get some swag and autographs.


----------



## eleven59

Picked up a copy at HMV! Store I went to had 3 copies in stock, the rest seem to have at least 1. That's what I call some sweet-ass distribution


----------



## ddtonfire

^Everyone must have bought them all already!


----------



## ykcirj

technomancer said:


> They're not shipping until today at the earliest in the US...




Good to know man! I checked the mail and saw there was no pre-order and got worried. Thanks


----------



## kingpinMS3

technomancer said:


> They're not shipping until today at the earliest in the US...


that kinda sucks


----------



## Customisbetter

Mandatory rig pic...


----------



## bulb

Yay! Awesome! Thanks so much dudes!!!
Loving the album shots, i have a confession to make, i havent even seen the physical copy yet, probably going to have to wait till tomorrow when i can go to a best buy or hot topic!!


----------



## templton89

"The man with the arms of steel and the ass of a skunk" 


loving the album


----------



## zindrome

bulb said:


> Yay! Awesome! Thanks so much dudes!!!
> Loving the album shots, i have a confession to make, i havent even seen the physical copy yet, probably going to have to wait till tomorrow when i can go to a best buy or hot topic!!




Epic Phail!!
hehehe
just kidding

By the way your djentedness forgots to mention to his subjects that captain on can be purchased as a single off of itunes
Great single it is too
Brootalz and melodics and face melts and god damn Spencer's screams improved after that tour


----------



## Antenna

Customisbetter said:


> Mandatory rig pic...


 
...And Now it shall be proclaimed that from this day forward, all who play djent or that of resembling djent must add this mystical item to his rig or suffer the fate of a thousand, NAY!! A MILLION PUNCHES TO THE FACE!!!!! 

 <----look he's receiving his punches now!


----------



## signalgrey

Leon said:


> Misha, how are you handling all these eBJ's?



i was wondering the same hahaha.


----------



## technomancer

Cool, looks like the preorder shipped yesterday. I grabbed a copy off iTunes for the bonus track / so I could burn a cd to listen to in the car since I have to drive around today though (I have no patience waiting for stuff )

Between this and the Enditol CD that should be here any day it's a GOOD week for music


----------



## El Caco

bulb said:


> Happy 4/20 everyone! And thanks a lot!
> Remember if you didnt preorder and dont want to go to the store, and want to get a never heard before bonus track called "Captain On" you can just get our album on iTunes for $9.99 in the us!
> Periphery by Periphery - Download Periphery on iTunes
> Its actually a brand new song, didnt even post clips on soundclick hehe! Hope you guys dig!



Fuck iTunes, here's a grab from itunes Australia


----------



## Prydogga

Already raged at this, and the fact the album came out on the 16th, yet itunes didn't put it up for Aus... :


----------



## Poho

i bought it on itunes at midnight yesterday and listened to it twice. then in the morning i walked uptown to pick up that copy i had ordered in. totally worth it.

the epic win on this album cannot be quantified. Racecar is one of the best songs i have ever heard!


----------



## synrgy

Love it. Been anticipating it for so long, and it doesn't disappoint.

Immediate highlights for me include (but are not limited to): The vocal processing on the first section of Letter Experiment, the whole "Heavy Metal; Music from the future!!" bit, and all the super rad outtros that weren't on the demos. There's some DnB flavor happening at the end of 1 or 2 songs that makes me all squee-like inside. It's just really cool to finally hear the *finished* product.

Anyway, stoked. It's been a great couple of months, with the new Deftones leaking, the debut full-length from Noisia that came out last week and Periphery's debut this week.. The rest of the summer sure is gonna pale in comparison, so it's a damn good thing I've got these to get me through.


----------



## B36arin

The rest of the summer is still going to be awesome with Nevermore and hopefully Tesseract, but Periphery have really laid down a challenge for album of the year! Racecar is absolutely fantastic, but not only racecar, the album kicks ass from beginning to end!


----------



## Triple7

Yea, quite and amazing cd. I had to get it off Itunes because my preorder didn't come yet, it's pretty much flawless from start to finish.


----------



## Fred

s7eve said:


> Fuck iTunes, here's a grab from itunes Australia



Same deal for me, but obviously with iTunes UK. .


----------



## TreWatson

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAGTIME DANDIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

gotta be my absolute favorite track on the album


----------



## Prydogga

I never really listened to Racecar before the album came out, as having to go from part 1 to part 2 was SUCH an inconvenience  But now, this is easily my favourite Periphery tune, and it a massively great song, I mean, the lead theme in the latter part of the song, Loomis's solo, ELLIOT COLEMAN <3, The vocals, the tone is the best on the album IMO, perfect.


----------



## clintsal

I fell in love the moment the intro of Insomnia glitched into a stampede of insanity crushing my skull. When the album finished, I was physically and mentally exhausted from so much musical badassness. Fantastic job Periphery.


----------



## right_to_rage

I honestly love every song on this cd


----------



## DarkKnight369

technomancer said:


> They're not shipping until today at the earliest in the US...



This is retarded...what is the point of pre-ordering if it doesn't ship until the release date or later? I have pre-ordered other CDs online like this and they come either a day early or the day of the release. And why did I get a shipping confirmation n April 6th saying my pre-order was shipped if the plan wasn't to ship until the 20th? R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S!


----------



## lobee

DarkKnight369 said:


> This is retarded...what is the point of pre-ordering if it doesn't ship until the release date or later? I have pre-ordered other CDs online like this and they come either a day early or the day of the release. And why did I get a shipping confirmation n April 6th saying my pre-order was shipped if the plan wasn't to ship until the 20th? R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S!



My preorder shipped on the 19th and is out for delivery today. That's not too bad, but I get your point and I agree.


----------



## Hybrid138

I haven't even received a shipping confirmation email yet... were they supposed to ship yesterday?


----------



## gunshow86de

Hybrid138 said:


> I haven't even received a shipping confirmation email yet... were they supposed to ship yesterday?



Mine wasn't supposed to ship until today.


----------



## shockerate

Got it this morning! So excited !


----------



## singularity

This album is incredible, and that's all that needs to be said.

Congrats Misha and co.!


----------



## lobee

Just got mine. Congrats to bulb & co.! It's been a long time in the making.












Obligatory 7 string shot in the most metal part of my house(my house isn't very metal):






























Proof of how metal this corner is:


----------



## shockerate

Man, that Jeff Loomis solo is balls nasty.


----------



## NickB11

Got mine today...awesome tunes, Im loving the bonus instrumental cd too, its two great cds. Its awesome to know that this was all recorded and mastered mainly by bulb. Just proves that you don't need a huge budget studio to get great results.


----------



## ykcirj

I preordered also. Maybe I'll get it tommorrow?


----------



## DarkKnight369

lobee said:


> My preorder shipped on the 19th and is out for delivery today. That's not too bad, but I get your point and I agree.



How can you see it was out for delivery? Did it ship other than USPS?

I sweat to god I had to pay $8.99 shipping and the only choice was UPS. I was shocked when I got an email saying it was shipped priority mail with USPS. 








The white area below the black line is design for autographs. Its funny that the band still signed on the "meat" of the poster.


----------



## lobee

DarkKnight369 said:


> How can you see it was out for delivery? Did it ship other than USPS?


In the shipping confirmation email that I got in March(when the shipping labels were printed) from merch connection there was a link to the USPS tracking.


----------



## budda

If it's at HMV in London, I'll go pick it up.. if my credit card can handle it.


----------



## eleven59

budda said:


> If it's at HMV in London, I'll go pick it up.. if my credit card can handle it.



Looks like 2 in White Oaks, 1 in Masonville still 

hmv.ca: music, dvd, blu-ray, videogames, MP3 digital downloads


----------



## Joeywilson

DarkKnight369 said:


> I sweat to god I had to pay $8.99 shipping and the only choice was UPS.



I sweat to


I pre-ordered and I just bought a second copy at HMV


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

quoted 3-5 days got it in 2 

I love how everyones signatures are completely illegible besides bulb xD

*pops into player*


----------



## Default_M

Blegh a day after release date and my tracking information says it hasn't even been shipped yet.
What's the point in preordering an album if you get it later than everyone else who just goes and picks it up in a shop?


----------



## alexmurphy




----------



## El Caco

You thought wrong, enjoy your day off.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^pwned


----------



## Xaios

Hammer time.


----------



## Customisbetter

If i liked Nemecide or Division i would swoon over them, but i don't, so i don't.


----------



## lefty robb

DL'd it on iTunes yesterday, sounds killer, musicianship is top notch, I'm not digging the vocals _as_ much, but that's just me, but its there first album so I'm sure they are still finding their sound, I'm sure it will just keep on getting better and better.

Jeff Loomis solo FTW BTW...


----------



## matt397

alexmurphy said:


> thought this thread would be an appropriate place for this. made it myself.
> its funny cause its true. a surprising number of people here obsess over them like teenage girls (and proudly). I never got into the band much...mostly because i first heard them on Monday (hey, dont hate)
> 
> made with good intentions, no worries



This coming from the same person that was waving there vagina around in a thread they started about not hatin on people cause of the music they listen to ??? little contradictory dont'cha think ?


----------



## Hamatha

As soon as i seen those zero's hit, it was downloading on Itunes........ This album is sooo Good. Congrats to Periphery on making me miss school, well actually i was sick.... but I waited through the pain to listen to this album till around 1.


----------



## Cynic

Bought my copy at Hastings yesterday.


----------



## El Caco

matt397 said:


> This coming from the same person that was waving there vagina around in a thread they started about not hatin on people cause of the music they listen to ??? little contradictory dont'cha think ?



You can have a day off too. Flaming is bad enough, doing it after a mod has banned the guy is just silly.


----------



## iondestroyer1527

anywho....this fuckin cd is sick and i own it VERY proudly geat job and congrats bulb and the rest of the crew


----------



## prplhz

Got my T shirt and CD and my mangled poster today! THIS IS AWESOME! I love it. Thank you to the members of the band who read this for being an inspiration.


----------



## toolsound

Question: I ordered one of the t-shirt/cd/poster packages awhile ago. I thought this was supposed to come with the bonus, instrumental cd, but it did not. Did I luck out?


----------



## vhmetalx

i did the same thing as toolsound. and i havent gotten a thing saying my order shipped. what is up?? ill be mother..... pissed if they ran out but still took my money willinginglglgngly. (yes im amd that i cant spell)


----------



## TreWatson

lol, mass bannings are becoming commonplace, ouch dude.

i got the album, and captain on.

personally, captain on was WAY too busy instrumentally to facilitate vocals well.

and in general i'm not a fan of spencer's voice. it's like "yeah, he has range but whats the point if you sound unnatural hitting the notes?" just my 2 cents there. take it or leave it, it doesn't matter either way.

my opinion aside, it was a great release and their success is hard-earned and well deserved. great work, boys. punching a hole in itunes charts is a very difficult thing and seeing you do it gives me pride.


----------



## Hybrid138

lobee said:


> Proof of how metal this corner is:


That was incredible haha


----------



## lobee

Hybrid138 said:


> That was incredible haha



Every time I see that picture I'm filled with a combination of embarrassment and uncontrollable laughter.


----------



## cyril v

just got my order today, thanks bLub


----------



## prplhz

I also didn't get an instrumental version...I wanted that too...

Anyone have an update on what's goin on with that?


----------



## Piro

I just got it and I'm blasting the instrumental version of the CD! I CANT GET ENOUGH.

But I do have one question: My poster is signed by all the members of the the band, there there is one more "signature" I'd guess you would call it. It says Sputz...... what is that?!


----------



## ykcirj

toolsound said:


> Question: I ordered one of the t-shirt/cd/poster packages awhile ago. I thought this was supposed to come with the bonus, instrumental cd, but it did not. Did I luck out?



I got an instrumental cd with mine, along with the tshirt and very mangled autographed poster haha


----------



## technomancer

I'd say for those of you that didn't get the instrumental CD:

1) double check your order and make sure you selected the version with the Deluxe cd as that's the version with the instrumental cd... 1/2 the available preorder packages DID NOT have the Deluxe version as part of the package and if you didn't order a Deluxe package you're out of luck
2) if you did order a Deluxe package and you got the wrong CD call merchconnection and bitch, the phone number is on their website


----------



## cyril v

prplhz said:


> I also didn't get an instrumental version...I wanted that too...
> 
> Anyone have an update on what's goin on with that?



which package did you order? I picked #2, came with the black/blue shirt, signed poster and the double cd.


----------



## metulkult

i've been sicker than a skunk all week, and i've beeen listening to this album since tuesday. makes being sick a whole lot more enjoyable, as i get to listen to these dudes all day.


----------



## BrainArt

Got mine earlier this afternoon, was a good way to start my day.  Have yet to listen to the instrumental version, though; I've been blasting the version vocals first. 


I have to say, Buttersnips is my favorite Periphery song, now; just for the chorus, and the vocal delivery in said chorus.  

Congrats on an amazing release, Bulb.


----------



## Customisbetter

i know im playing stupid, but you guys know that the instrumental disc is inside the same case right?


----------



## SerratedSkies

Stunning release. Honestly, this shit is like a throwback to when I was still in highschool, telling all the metalheads about this random "Bulb" mother fucker on the internet. 

Been a long time waiting kids, I'm proud of you guys.


----------



## Chinstrap

My preorder arrived today, and I'm floored. DAMN this is some good shit.

I was a little skeptical of the endless glowing reviews -- I figured this forum was filled with long-time Bulb fans who'd eat up whatever he put out. 

First off, sign me up as a Bulb fan. I'm in. I didn't know much about Periphery until about 2 weeks ago, but I sure am glad someone at Sirius was smart enough to play their stuff.

Secondly, this album is no joke. I think this is my favorite release in... I don't know... years? The music's great. The playing is great. The singer's great. The production is top notch.

If you haven't yet, BUY THIS ALBUM. (I said buy it, not steal it, assholes)

Hats off to you, Periphery. Bravo!


----------



## vhmetalx

i 100% agree with chinstrap. this album is amazing. and i just got into them maybe a week ago at most. maybe two. it was icarus lives for me. but this whole damn album is the essence of amazing. everyone i know is saying "wow that isnt heavy at all, why are you listening to it?" and i go "ITS AMAZING. ITS BEAUTIFUL. ITS DJENTY. I LUB IT" 
Seriously periphery. Pats yourselves on the back. you deserve AT THE VERY LEAST that.


----------



## metalvince333

MetalSucks Blog Archive MISHASUCKS.NET/GEAR_GEEK: PERIPHERY GUITARIST BULB ON THE IMPORTANCE OF MID-RANGE GUITAR FREQUENCIES AND HOW TO TWEAK YOUR LIVE TONE

enjoy!


----------



## vhmetalx

OMG IM READING NOW
EDIT: i read it and liked it. especially the end.
i think im becoming a bulb fanboy..


----------



## gunshow86de

My pre-order arrived today too, even through I was never notified of shipping. My damn t-shirt is too big! Judging by some of the other bands/styles on the website, I figured these would be fitted t-shirts (you know, skinny/hipstery/scene-kid-y type t-shirts). My XXL fits me like a dress.  And, like everyone else, my poster came folded up.  Why they needed $10 to cover shipping in a USPS envelope escapes me. 

The album itself is great. I already had the iTunes release since Tuesday, so their wasn't quite the excitement opening the package. But I'm very interested to listen to the instrumental disc tonight while I'm going to bed.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Chinstrap said:


> I was a little skeptical of the endless glowing reviews -- I figured this forum was filled with long-time Bulb fans who'd eat up whatever he put out.



Well it is.

The album is fantastic though. I had everyone in my house listening to last night and only 2 of us are metal heads. That's mass appeal right there.

Quick question; where are Casey Sabool's and Elliot's guest vocal parts on Racecar? I also just read something on Myspace posted by Casey that said he did not sing on the record


----------



## ddtonfire

You're right Casey didn't, he screamed!


----------



## BrainArt

wannabguitarist said:


> Well it is.
> 
> The album is fantastic though. I had everyone in my house listening to last night and only 2 of us are metal heads. That's mass appeal right there.
> 
> Quick question; where are Casey Sabool's and Elliot's guest vocal parts on Racecar? I also just read something on Myspace posted by Casey that said he did not sing on the record



Casey's are at around 5:55 in, I can't remember where Elliot is, but I heard him in there and was giddy like a school girl.


----------



## scottro202

GAAAAAAH

My preorder hasn't come yet!!!


----------



## Demiurge

Excellent. Now I hope that you kids out there listen and realize that midrange is not the enemy.


----------



## Customisbetter

elliot is 4:35


----------



## ittoa666

I love mids. I keep mine around 5, more if I need to cut.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Listening now... ohmygod!!!!!


Want proof??













Fucking '"A"!!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter

^EPIC! damn i kinda wish i had gotten that shirt now.


----------



## S-O

Good read, I like the sound of beefy mids, so I always had my tonez chubby in the mid section.


----------



## signalgrey

the amount of eBJ's this guys has recieved in the past few weeks is amazing.

good read.


----------



## lefty robb

Mids have always been my friend, Steve Vai taught me that


----------



## scottro202

MOAR MIDS


----------



## JoshuaLogan

It's all relative to what gear you're using... running the mids on a 5150 at 5 would be honk city...


----------



## ubarhax

i like how everyone's signature looks like they just randomly scribbled and misha's is just 'bulb' written out


----------



## eleven59

^ Which is exactly what Bulb said. He's not saying "CRANK THE MIDS ON ALL AMPS!!!" He's saying EQ with your ears, not with the numbers on your amp.


----------



## bulb

wow thank you so much guys! i am so happy that a lot of you guys are into what we are doing! i know it really isnt for everyone, so that makes it that much more special haha!



ubarhax said:


> i like how everyone's signature looks like they just randomly scribbled and misha's is just 'bulb' written out



hehe that way you can actually make mine out, and also not sign for my credit cards teehee

we "personalized" a bunch to varying degrees, and i signed "Blub" on at least 10 posters, i wonder who got those...


----------



## bulb

Piro said:


> I just got it and I'm blasting the instrumental version of the CD! I CANT GET ENOUGH.
> 
> But I do have one question: My poster is signed by all the members of the the band, there there is one more "signature" I'd guess you would call it. It says Sputz...... what is that?!



Oh yeah we signed these the day we played with dillinger and animals, Tosin signed a few of them and so did Dillinger's tech haha, and then some random people signed a bunch too, good times.
Look out for the "Tobin Arasi" sig on one or two of them hahah!


----------



## Daggorath

Sweet, nice column. Can you get high/low pass on analog EQ stompboxs?


----------



## ralphy1976

vhmetalx said:


> OMG IM READING NOW
> EDIT: i read it and liked it. especially the end.
> i think im becoming a bulb fanboy..



ditto here!!!!


----------



## Andii

I'm glad he wrote this part:

"So the first thing I would recommend doing is setting your amp with your ear to the grille (ease off of that treble and presence buddeh!), and then at the same height but 5, 10 and 20 feet away so you would hear what the mic is hearing as well as the people In the front row."


----------



## Varcolac

A much better column than Masvidal's pseudo-intellectual pothead rambling. I wholeheartedly approve.


----------



## ykcirj

JoshuaLogan said:


> It's all relative to what gear you're using... running the mids on a 5150 at 5 would be honk city...



My mids on my 6505 are at 6


----------



## vampiregenocide

Interesting read


----------



## MikeH

Sup? 
I love how you all signed everywhere except the designated area for signing.


----------



## drmosh

I wish there was some way to get hold of the CD over here in Europe other than paying the price of the CD in shipping from sumerian 
Roadrunner germany still has no info on their site, and amazon cancelled my preorder


----------



## Tyrant

ykcirj said:


> My mids on my 6505 are at 6



If im not mistaken, my mids on my 6505 are at 8 or 9...No honking here  I dont remember the rest of my eq`ing though.


----------



## ykcirj

Yup. no honk for me either haha


----------



## cyril v

bulb said:


> wow thank you so much guys! i am so happy that a lot of you guys are into what we are doing! i know it really isnt for everyone, so that makes it that much more special haha!
> 
> 
> 
> hehe that way you can actually make mine out, and also not sign for my credit cards teehee
> 
> we "personalized" a bunch to varying degrees, and i signed "*Blub*" on at least 10 posters, i wonder who got those...


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I have always boosted my mids. I remember (a long time ago) wondering why everyone reccomended the bass / treble boost and mid cut tone, because I thought it sounded like shit. I boosted my mids a bit, rolled back the treble and bass and voila, I had the cutting guitar tone I've used ever since.

I think I did go a bit overboard on gain once (No thanks to the shitty X2N7 pickup, the hottest, most shrill pickup I've ever heard) but now I'm primarily a lowish gain player now that I'm doing fusion more than anything. Even though I never gig, I've always thought boosting mids gave me a better tone, even just for bedroom playing. When you don't have mids, notes just get lost and it sounds like ass!


----------



## avenger

Hmmm I usally keep my mids around 2-3. Turning them up more makes my map (VH-140C) sound to "modern". For somethings it sounds decent but I prefer them down around 2-3 with treb/bass above them. I find with them in that range with gain and such set accordingly it gives me more of death metal chug. Maybe today I will try eq'ing with them turned up abit more.

Any suggestions?

Also good read. Not to much "SCOOPING IS EVIL MIDS TO THE MAX" type stuff.


----------



## Customisbetter

Nothing i din't already know, but if kids are looking up to Bulb and are reading this, im sure this article will do great good.


----------



## Customisbetter

I got a Bulb sig, i don't think I got tosin though.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Tyrant said:


> If im not mistaken, my mids on my 6505 are at 8 or 9...No honking here  I dont remember the rest of my eq`ing though.



Seriously? There's no way that could sound good.

Most people recording metal with 5150s have the mids between 2 and 3, because 5150s are extremely middy.

With a V30 cab, I think around 3 is good for recording... and maybe up to 4 or 4.5 at the most for live (and that's just to be able to hear yourself better). 

Too many people have the "you have to boost your mids!" mentality without really understanding what they're talking about. Boosting your mids too much sounds just as bad as scooping them too much...


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Varcolac said:


> A much better column than Masvidal's pseudo-intellectual pothead rambling. I wholeheartedly approve.



I don't agree at all. I find a whole article basically saying "Hey n00bs, boost your mids so that you can hear yourself better and don't sound like shit to the audience" way less interesting than Paul's articles... yeah, he's a little "out there" I guess, but it's cool seeing someone who's genuinely unique & interesting and discussing things like that on a website about metal.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

JoshuaLogan said:


> Seriously? There's no way that could sound good.



While I would say that without hearing his sound it's impossible to comment on exactly how good or bad it would be, 8 or 9 on mids seems like a lot of mids on any amp, it must sound incredibly honky and harsh, even using really dark cabs.

Unless he means "8 or 9 o'clock" on an amp that goes from like 7 o'clock (comeplete cut) to 5 o'clock (max boost). In which case his mids would only be 2 or 3.


----------



## liamh

Cool article, shame about the idiots in the comment section.


----------



## NaYoN

Who's going?

I am


----------



## generation_trip

Was a good read  hate it when people put to much gain on there tone just makes it sound a mess


----------



## technomancer

I really wish I could make it, but there's just no way 

You're going to have a blast though


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Me and fellow forumite Drow Swordsman are making the journey after Chem class. It'll be EPIC!


----------



## splinter8451

My friend Frank and I will be there.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

I'll be there


----------



## DanielKRego

Awesome article with excellent advice. I'm going to try his suggested method of EQing amps as soon as I get to the band rehearsal room.

Metalsucks.net has some really insightful articles from time to time, like the Devin Townsend series. And some funny stuff just for a laugh (the Bobbi Starr article)


----------



## B36arin

I'm in Sweden and my preorder arrived today! I wasn't expecting it for at least a week, so my weekend got even more awesome when I came home from uni at 7 o'clock and found the album on my door mat! What can I say? It kicks ass! I've only got the standard autographs, no Tobin and no blub. The instrumental disc is spinning right now(even though I love Spencer's vocals!), and this really was a sweet deal. When Periphery are huge in a few years this album is going to be worth loads  I'm not selling it though.


----------



## Jango

So I'm listening to Periphery right now and wondering whether they have any tours planned for the US? If not, any idea when/if they'll be announcing dates?


----------



## poopyalligator

They have been on tour in the US for a while man.


----------



## Jango

I can't find anything on the web, links? I really want to see these guys...
Or, any dates in Wisconsin?


----------



## _detox

..?

PERIPHERY - ALBUM OUT 4/20 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## gunshow86de

Jango said:


> I can't find anything on the web, links? I really want to see these guys...
> Or, any dates in Wisconsin?



Let me google that for you


----------



## cyril v

gunshow86de said:


> Let me google that for you



 Sorcery!!! 

_what is this google you speak of?_


----------



## darbdavys

What they really need to do is an European tour


----------



## prplhz

cyril v said:


> which package did you order? I picked #2, came with the black/blue shirt, signed poster and the double cd.



I ordered the package with the non foil shirt and poster.

It's not in the same case...


----------



## ddtonfire

Arrived today! Fantastic!


----------



## Antenna

HAHA! Bulb signing the autographed poster as blub was possibly foreshadowing that he may eventually become not only one of the most influential guitarists of all time, but the most OBESE influential guitarist of all time.... even more than Stephen Carpenter or Dino Cazares. Please don't keep eating Little Caesar's Hot N Ready pizzas BULB, DO IT FOR US!


----------



## kingpinMS3

icarus lives was #11 on the devil's dozen today on Sirius/XM liquid metal


----------



## eegor

They came through here a couple months ago.


----------



## Bobo

At last. It is here. It is good. So good. Now I must go jitterbug to djent


----------



## right_to_rage

IbanezShredderB said:


> Casey's are at around 5:55 in, I can't remember where Elliot is, but I heard him in there and was giddy like a school girl.



Doesn't he sing again for the "I see light" part at the end? Around 12:57? I thought it was him on Captin On for the first few listens too


----------



## technomancer

They've been touring in the US for the last couple months on and off and are heading to Australia shortly.


----------



## lava

bulb said:


> Look out for the "Tobin Arasi" sig on one or two of them hahah!



No no, you've got it all wrong Misha - it's "Abasin Tosabi"! I should know, I coined it!


----------



## BrainArt

prplhz said:


> I ordered the package with the non foil shirt and poster.
> 
> It's not in the same case...



Sounds like you didn't pre-order the Deluxe Edition, then. There were only three Deluxe Edition packages. The rest were all just the regular album.


----------



## Riffer

I dont agree with these guys too much on why they dont like the album. But I figured you guys might like to watch it since it's Periphery related.


----------



## MFB

I'm watching it actually cause it's Posehn related


----------



## Jango

gunshow86de said:


> Let me google that for you



Dude, I was at school and the sites I DID find were blocked. You don't have to be a dick.


----------



## Riffer

MFB said:


> I'm watching it actually cause it's Posehn related


 I've never really been a fan of his. He's OK on the Sarah Silverman show but other than that he's boring to me. Also kind of on and off topic at the same time, heres an awesome video I found of a Periphery song with one of my favorite movies, "The Professional", synced up to it.


----------



## Statue of Ages

Honestly, this album was my favorite to come out so far this year. I completely disagree with what they were saying when it came to why they didn't like it...in fact, they're the reasons I love the album.

I guess i'm just a young kid. D:


----------



## nihilist

I so totally agree with him.


----------



## scottro202

So, Iron Maiden gets only 2 tacos?


----------



## Andii

Haha I find that silly because I think metal could use more melody when possible.


----------



## Origin

I like melodic, I do see what they mean and it used to frustrate me, but the cleans really grew on me. But I love Posehn so I can't get mad.  That and JESUS are they baked. That had to affect the scores.


----------



## corellia_guitar

It's their opinion and they're entitled to it, but what's with the 'who is their target audience' bullshit? Since when do bands have to have a target audience, especially in metal/prog? Last I checked most people are willing to agree that artists should create music for themselves and the way they want it to be, free of constraint.



Andii said:


> Haha I find that silly because I think metal could use more melody when possible.



+1. There are too few talented singers in metal. Easily the weakest area of the entire genre IMO.


----------



## Malacoda

Periphery... math metal?  Just because they use weird time signatures doesn't make them math metal. I mean, Ion Dissonance and Psyopus are math metal. Not Periphery.

That said, I agree with some of the things he said and disagree with some. I do think that Spencer's vocals are not too great. But they're definitely not going to make the album go down to 2/5; I would still rate it like a 4/5. Maybe I've just been spoiled by listening to the older Bulb instrumentals, since I always prefer my djent to be instrumental. Idk. He made good points and bad ones.


----------



## Crometeef

my question is how did ratt get 4 tacos


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah see anyone who says "This would be better if it were all screaming" (or as Posehn put it "scary monster voice") is not approaching the music with an open mind.  I could say the opposite, I tend to not dig bands as much if it's all about the cookie monster... I really liked the record because they had a good mix of both vocal styles. I get bored if it's all one or all the other, like a bit of both.


----------



## MFB

Riffer said:


> I've never really been a fan of his. He's OK on the Sarah Silverman show but other than that he's boring to me.



I'm the opposite, I HATE everything to do with not only the Sarah Silverman Show but her in general, but I'm a huge fan of his stand up and shit.



Origin said:


> JESUS are they baked. That had to affect the scores.



Noticed this too and found it to be AWESOME. Seriously, I don't think I've ever been THAT high 



Malacoda said:


> Periphery... math metal?  Just because they use weird time signatures doesn't make them math metal. I mean, Ion Dissonance and Psyopus are math metal. Not Periphery.
> 
> That said, I agree with some of the things he said and disagree with some. I do think that Spencer's vocals are not too great. But they're definitely not going to make the album go down to 2/5; I would still rate it like a 4/5. Maybe I've just been spoiled by listening to the older Bulb instrumentals, since I always prefer my djent to be instrumental. Idk. He made good points and bad ones.



I can't really see Periphery being anything but math metal/technical. From the few things I've heard (I'm not a djent fan at all - I only really listen to Keith's stuff - but I'm not gonna go all anti-djent with a pitchfork and shit) it doesn't fit into anything else. Not sure if it's Periphery stuff or just Bulb's stuff but things like Totla Mad and Zyglox (or whatever it's called) are pretty insane and don't exactly scream "I'm your ________ genre song!"


----------



## Prydogga

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah see anyone who says "This would be better if it were all screaming" (or as Posehn put it "scary monster voice") is not approaching the music with an open mind.  I could say the opposite, I tend to not dig bands as much if it's all about the cookie monster... I really liked the record because they had a good mix of both vocal styles. I get bored if it's all one or all the other, like a bit of both.



 I love Periphery for having clean and screaming, There's really only a few bands I can take with all screaming, or very dirty vox, and it's because of their already present individuality in the scream.


----------



## MFB

Jango said:


> Dude, I was at school and the sites I DID find were blocked. You don't have to be a dick.



No offense but don't go getting your panties in a bunch. 

You raised a simple question that from that quote right there, if you had _waited_ until school was over and you were home - you could've found it yourself like you had been trying to earlier. 

Gunshow's answer was a simple joke and it's not like he called you a string of profanities and what have you.


----------



## Malacoda

MFB said:


> I can't really see Periphery being anything but math metal/technical. From the few things I've heard (I'm not a djent fan at all - I only really listen to Keith's stuff - but I'm not gonna go all anti-djent with a pitchfork and shit) it doesn't fit into anything else. Not sure if it's Periphery stuff or just Bulb's stuff but things like Totla Mad and Zyglox (or whatever it's called) are pretty insane and don't exactly scream "I'm your ________ genre song!"



Yeah, Zyglrox etc are math metal, but I would just call the band in general progressive/technical metal because they really don't fit my description of math metal. Math metal is a pretty nutty term anyway because I've never heard of any bands using math to write their music except for that song pi by After the Burial, even though it seems like some bands do.


----------



## MSalonen

I agree with almost everything Posehn said, except that I like clean vocals. And he stated his opinion really aware of his own opinions and tastes.

I just didn't care for Spencer's clean vocals. He's not a bad singer, he has great range. But there's also the factor of delivery in a singer beyond their technical ability. And I didn't like Spencer's delivery.

To me, it lacked balls. Not because his voice is high, just look at singers like Dickinson or Halford. That's just how it came off to me.



Crometeef said:


> my question is how did ratt get 4 tacos



Because RATT are awesome. The album is great, and they write solid songs.


----------



## MFB

I have a hinting suspicion that NO band REALLY uses math to come up with their riffs (except for the aforementioned 'Pi')

Math metal is just used to describe that all-over-the-place, technical sound with usually accompanied by an unusual vocal style that switches between clean and dirty (or dirty and dirtier  )

This post brought to you by my own insanity


----------



## Jango

MFB said:


> No offense but don't go getting your panties in a bunch.
> 
> You raised a simple question that from that quote right there, if you had _waited_ until school was over and you were home - you could've found it yourself like you had been trying to earlier.
> 
> Gunshow's answer was a simple joke and it's not like he called you a string of profanities and what have you.



Sorry. Got sick of that over at UG, so I don't respond well to it.


----------



## right_to_rage

"Our lead singer would be Spencer Sotelo who's voice goes up like and angel and down like a wounded ox." If Posehn knew that than maybe he would get it. 

For someone who has never heard Periphery or music as complex as theirs, it would be wise to hear it more than once because its not easy for a beginner. So, I hope he listens to it again and eats more tacos.


----------



## Deathbringer769

right_to_rage said:


> For someone who has never heard Periphery or music as complex as theirs, it would be wise to hear it more than once because its not easy for a beginner. So, I hope he listens to it again and eats more tacos.



Music as complex as theirs? He says in the video he listens to shit like Dillinger Escape Plan.. I wouldn't call him a beginner. He might be a little closed minded but he's been around the metal block a few times.


----------



## Bobo

No, DON'T just do scary monster


----------



## lobee

I know Periphery has been in Milwaukee(at The Rave, and I missed them) at least once. Just keep checking their Myspace to see their upcoming tour dates.


----------



## Randy

He would've loved the original version of Icarus Lives.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I agree completely. My opinion (which I'll get flamed for), is that Periphery doesn't need clean vocals, well, maybe not Spencer's clean vocals. I enjoy their music more as instrumentals.

To right to rage - Posehn listens to DEP. How is that not as complex as Periphery?


----------



## Jango

lobee said:


> I know Periphery has been in Milwaukee(at The Rave, and I missed them) at least once. Just keep checking their Myspace to see their upcoming tour dates.



That's disappointing :/ Hopefully the come through soon.


----------



## dantel666

I disagree completely with what they said about the Periphery album.

It's nice having clean vocals in the music I listen to for a change


----------



## Netherhound

Haters are gonna hate.


Where I do agree the singing is the weak point of the album (with the exception of Ow my Feelings, Spencer hit it out of the park), I feel it is a bit unfair to try and lump them in some other genre than Progressive Metal. Periphery did exactly what the band name represents, pushing the envelope as well as put out an album that is experimental and original (holy shit really, someone that didn't completely rip out everyone else?Fuck me sideways and call me Francisco!). 

Funny thing is that I'm not die hard fan of Periphery but I can respect and understand their contribution to the music world.

But at the end of the day, any opinion on anything is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Randy

I can't believe it's 2010 and we need to have a debate about heavy vocals vs. clean vocals.


----------



## MSalonen

I really dig Periphery and wouldn't say they ripped anyone off, but I also wouldn't call them all that original. There are a lot of bands and musicians that I can think of who sound similar to this, not even counting the obvious forebearer influences like Meshuggah.


----------



## gunshow86de

Riffer said:


> I've never really been a fan of his. He's OK on the Sarah Silverman show but other than that he's boring to me. Also kind of on and off topic at the same time, heres an awesome video I found of a Periphery song with one of my favorite movies, "The Professional", synced up to it.




The Professional + that song = amazing. 

Jean Reno is a total badass, even if he is a . Leon and Vincent (in Ronin) are his best characters.


----------



## Xanithon

I partially agree with them on the Cleans, while i do enjoy the Spencers amazing cleans - i could see Periphery working with many screams (BRING BACK CHRIS LULZZ!!1). I don't think that Brian should have been so harsh on them...


Though i DO love tacos...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I personally dont like the vocals at all on these songs. I'v come to like them as instrumentals, and mostly because they are busy enough to BE instrumentals. I get that to be a somewhat successfull band you need vocals, but they just dont fit. The album took what was good and unique about it and pushed it in the back ground and trampled it with mediocre vocals


----------



## fallenz3ro

to be honest, i didn't like spencer's singing at first. but these songs have so much to them that i'm starting to like the singing a lot better. i honestly think that 100% screams on this album would ruin it. i don't think pure dirty vocals would match the complexity and mood of the rest of the music.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Netherhound said:


> Haters are gonna hate.
> 
> 
> Where I do agree the singing is the weak point of the album (with the exception of Ow my Feelings, Spencer hit it out of the park), I feel it is a bit unfair to try and lump them in some other genre than Progressive Metal. Periphery did exactly what the band name represents, pushing the envelope as well as put out an album that is experimental and original (holy shit really, someone that didn't completely rip out everyone else?Fuck me sideways and call me Francisco!).
> 
> Funny thing is that I'm not die hard fan of Periphery but I can respect and understand their contribution to the music world.
> 
> But at the end of the day, any opinion on anything is in the eye of the beholder.


 

Said it better than I did.


----------



## leandroab

I really dislike the new vocals... Instrumental Periphery is way better IMO.


----------



## NaYoN

Hell yes! It was awesome, except for not really being able to hear Spencer, but when I did, he was pretty awesome. I also got to meet DrewsifStalin (recognized by the headbob lol) and Tre too. I also met the band members (I was the first guy you guys saw wearing the preorder shirt, if you're reading this).

If anyone else who hasn't seen them live is reading this, GO SEE THEM LIVE! It's pretty awesome and you won't regret it.

Also, Zyglrox rocked


----------



## Jay Jay

See, the vocals, especially the clean vocals, just add yet another level of complexity, because rather than having just the same toned scream the entire album, the vocals are not only screaming and singing, but the melodies they use (ever since Casey) are really complex and interesting!

That's just my take on it. 
Casey was probably my favorite vocalist. His highs just seem to have more behind them than Spencer's. That said, I still really like Spencer, and I'm glad that they were finally able to find someone so competent and talented.

I just saw them live today for their CD release show, and Spencer hits every note, even the "to write in history!" line, which actually sounded better live than it did on the album.


----------



## Jtizzle

I honestly loved the vocals. It was weird at first but it took me half a song to have it grow on me. 
The thing about him feeling like a grandpa is kinda sketchy. Why would he feel like a grandpa and not like the clean vocals? He pretty much takes it back to the old heavy metal with the clean vocals, like, it's really similar to that kind of metal.


----------



## 777timesgod

Why would anyone take posehn seriously?


----------



## xwmucradiox

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I personally dont like the vocals at all on these songs. I'v come to like them as instrumentals, and mostly because they are busy enough to BE instrumentals. I get that to be a somewhat successfull band you need vocals, but they just dont fit. The album took what was good and unique about it and pushed it in the back ground and trampled it with mediocre vocals



This is how I feel too. I remember hearing the instrumentals a long time ago and they had really cool changes and the note choice was unique. The vocals watered all that down to the point that I feel like Im listening to a Trapt record. Screaming just goes better with all that complex instrumental music to me. People will always say that an outlook like that isn't open minded but I think its just a matter of personal taste. I could be super 'open minded' and play in a jazz trio with a guy screaming over top of it. It would be unique and take an open mind to appreciate but most people wouldn't come back for a second listen. Whether or not that is important to you as a musician is what matters.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Finally got mine today. After hearing the songs with vocals, many of the instrumental versions feel really, really empty. Now that I have it, I don't foresee myself using the instrumental disk much.

*Edit:* Also just realized that I got an extra sig on ma poster (Also known as a fancy squiggly line. ). I cannot, however, tell who it is. lol


----------



## Jay Jay

Shit was awesome!
I was there with Drewsif and our group of friends!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I personally dont like the vocals at all on these songs. I'v come to like them as instrumentals, and mostly because they are busy enough to BE instrumentals. I get that to be a somewhat successfull band you need vocals, but they just dont fit. The album took what was good and unique about it and pushed it in the back ground and trampled it with mediocre vocals



My thoughts exactly. I'm not a fan of the vocals at all. I like harsh vocals, but I really find Spencer's to be bland and very mediocre. I like clean vocals, but Spencer's just don't do it for me. I just feel that there's this identity and level of maturity in the musicianship and songwriting that I find the vocals really lack


----------



## BrainArt

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Finally got mine today. After hearing the songs with vocals, many of the instrumental versions feel really, really empty. Now that I have it, I don't foresee myself using the instrumental disk much.
> 
> *Edit:* Also just realized that I got an extra sig on ma poster (Also known as a fancy squiggly line. ). I cannot, however, tell who it is. lol




Same here, I love the instrumentals, but after listening to the vocal version non-stop, the instrumental version sounded so empty and lacking. I'll still blast that shit, though.


----------



## drmosh

oh look, another thread about periphery that's turned into a discussion about the vocals. No wait, it's not discussion, it's a bunch of entitled people that think they own the music just because misha has been kind enough to share it with us from the beginning


----------



## Default_M

I can't imagine myself listening to the instrumental versions too much but it was limited edition and I knew if I didn't get it now I might not be able to get it later.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

drmosh said:


> oh look, another thread about periphery that's turned into a discussion about the vocals. No wait, it's not discussion, it's a bunch of entitled people that think they own the music just because misha has been kind enough to share it with us from the beginning



People should feel more than welcome to express what they don't like about something, just as much as they are *entitled* to the freedom to express what they do like. 

The world isn't all rainbows and unicorns. People will always have opinions about things, especially music. 

With all the waves of praise this band, and it's members here receive (which is certainly deserved ), I don't see how voicing opinions, even though negative, can be bad.


----------



## thesimo

i would have liked to hear their comments about the instrumental CD


----------



## matt397

And then he said " a thing that I really hate happens, its called clean vocals" and I couldnt listen to it any longer. its honestly like someone saying I dont like it when people talk normally, they have to be shouting all the time. its almost as annoying when your kid demands a sandwhich but throws a fit because you left the crust on. 
My mind can't comprehend the logic behind not liking a band because they use clean vocals. but hey, to each there own, if you prefer listening to complex rhythms and leads, beautfully melodic music with some asshat screaming at the top of his lungs, completely monotone with no hope of a vocal range, doing a cookie monster impression the whole time, then by all means, have at it my friend. but I cant listen to that shit.


----------



## Krullnar

I'm with him on his point how it makes him feel old. The vocals... I wish they didn't say it was because the vocals were clean per se. The whole idea is absurd to me, to be a metal listener and have a problem with clean vocals. 

I'm sure what they meant was that the vocals in Periphery sounds like all those kiddy scene/core popmetal bands, and if you're an experienced, mature metal listener you are bound to be put off by that.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Krullnar said:


> I'm sure what they meant was that the vocals in Periphery sounds like all those kiddy scene/core popmetal bands, and if you're an experienced, mature metal listener you are bound to be put off by that.




I think that he ment that the clean vocals just dont fit periphery.





drmosh said:


> oh look, another thread about periphery that's turned into a discussion about the vocals. No wait, it's not discussion, it's a bunch of entitled people that think they own the music just because misha has been kind enough to share it with us from the beginning




OH MY! We have to listen to peoples opinions????? Its almost a taboo to say anything negative about periphery on this board and its ludacris. If i dont care for something, i'm gonna damn well say so. You cant expect to show someone your music and be upset if there is something they dont like about it. They are making a career of it, so this IS going to happen. Obviously. Watch the clip. When you put yourself out there, you have to be ready to take some critizim.
If you listen, all the people that are bitching about the vocals, also happen to love the music.


----------



## Scarpie

i have actually had the pleasure of blazing it up with brian, and his position on the matter (as well as mine) is hard to convey without being offensive to clean singing advocates. the problem is, it's not the clean vocals that we hate. it's lack of purpose behind the clean vocals. as MANY have already said in past about this particular band. the vocals just DON'T fit. the clean vocals completely contradict the mood the complex music is setting. periphery made some amazing instrumentals but with clean vocals that have no feeling but take the music in a completely different direction that just isn't conducive to what you first feel when all you hear is the music. its derails the listener, and almost defeats to purpose of ALL the hard work behind the musics conduction. was phil anselmo a fag for singing clean in some parts, NO? cause he made it work. samething with robb flynn, burton bell, tim williams. they may not have the best of voices but they made it work for what they were doing. i find alot of clean vocals to be a ingredient of choreographed desperation to be different or unpredictable. this work here im many people's opinion is just a shoe that doesn't fit.

brian here just happens to be a bit too baked and opinionated to explain the why he dislikes the cleans. i am not opposed to clean vocals, i AM bothered by functionless contributions, not the cleans specifically. hope that makes sense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

^ Well put Scarpie.


----------



## Xiphos68

I don't get why know one likes Spencer's vocals. I personally love them IMO! I think they fit periphery's style and sound. I definitely disagree that they need to scream the whole time.


----------



## drmosh

7 Strings of Hate said:


> OH MY! We have to listen to peoples opinions????? Its almost a taboo to say anything negative about periphery on this board and its ludacris. If i dont care for something, i'm gonna damn well say so. You cant expect to show someone your music and be upset if there is something they dont like about it. They are making a career of it, so this IS going to happen. Obviously. Watch the clip. When you put yourself out there, you have to be ready to take some critizim.
> If you listen, all the people that are bitching about the vocals, also happen to love the music.



No, with periphery it's different. If Bulb had never put anything out, and then released this album the criticism would be way different


----------



## Daggorath

I give his show 1 taco, for trying to be too quirky and having no real original comments to make. You can't do a review show where you only give a thumbs up to stuff you personally like. There are other factors people should take into account or it's totally arbitrary and pointless. If I were producing such a review on a release I wasn't all that into I would certainly change my ratings dependant of originality, production, execution, lyrics etc.

Maybe I'm just being a dick. *shrugs* The guy on the left annoyed me tremendously.


----------



## Randy

Daggorath said:


> The guy on the left annoyed me tremendously.


----------



## Necris

drmosh said:


> No, with periphery it's different. If Bulb had never put anything out, and then released this album the criticism would be way different


 I'd only listened to a few songs on Mishas Soundclick page before hearing the album, and it just so happens only one of those songs, All New Materials, appeared on the album. I like Spencers vocals to an extent, what I didn't like was the fact that throughout the album I RARELY got a break from hearing them. I would actually prefer hearing the instrumental versions so that the guitar and bass work isn't completely overshadowed by Spencers vocals.


----------



## DDDorian

Repost from the first page:

A whole bunch of threads have been merged to create the official megathread for all Periphery/Bulb-related news, queries and topics. As awesome as Bulb might be, the amount of threads relating Bulb/Periphery is getting out of hand, so from now on any Periphery/Bulb-related stuff goes in here. Anyone who posts a Periphery/Bulb-related thread in General Music that the mods deem unworthy of its own thread gets a warning and their thread gets merged - if they do it again it's a one-day ban and the thread gets deleted. (Note: none of that applies to Bulb, he can post what he wants.) We'll keep the thread title updated to reflect the latest news/discussion points, so don't worry about your unique and original perspective about which Periphery singer is the best getting lost in the fray.

tl;dr: All Bulbchat goes in this thread.


----------



## nihilist

drmosh said:


> No, with periphery it's different. If Bulb had never put anything out, and then released this album the criticism would be way different



Probably way more negative as well imho. I've been following Periphery since Casey but if the Icarus Lives music video was my first exposure to them I would easily have dismissed them as another generic metalcore band.


----------



## Scarpie

drmosh said:


> oh look, another thread about periphery that's turned into a discussion about the vocals. No wait, it's not discussion, it's a bunch of entitled people that think they own the music just because misha has been kind enough to share it with us from the beginning



so by your logic we all have to love this band cause we've been forum members with bulb"from the "beginning"?


7 Strings of Hate said:


> OH MY! We have to listen to peoples opinions????? Its almost a taboo to say anything negative about periphery on this board and its ludacris. If i dont care for something, i'm gonna damn well say so. You cant expect to show someone your music and be upset if there is something they dont like about it. They are making a career of it, so this IS going to happen. Obviously. Watch the clip. When you put yourself out there, you have to be ready to take some critizim.
> If you listen, all the people that are bitching about the vocals, also happen to love the music.



truth be told, i am not a dick. i don't have to shove my opinion whether it be supportive, or not, to stand out. i am simply not a fan of periphery, but i wholeheartedly think misha is amazing at what he does. i remember finding his soundclick through the mesh forums, *SIX YEARS AGO* and thinking to myself "what planet is this kid from?" a true talent, who started a legion of fans worldwide (including fredrik thordendal) and he shared everything with us. yes, it was great of him. but he has decided to make a career out of something a little different from what we came to love. however he believes in what he is doing, and i truthfully feel deep in my core that he and his band DESERVE a tremendous amount of success. any regular or veteran members on this forum could agree. he has worked his ass off to get where he is. so god bless him!!


----------



## Prydogga

nihilist said:


> Probably way more negative as well imho. I've been following Periphery since Casey but if the Icarus Lives music video was my first exposure to them I would easily have dismissed them as another generic metalcore band.



Metalcore...Generic...Periphery.. Yes, they all make sense in the one sentence.


----------



## drmosh

Scarpie said:


> so by your logic we all have to love this band cause we've been forum members with bulb"from the "beginning"?



how the did you make that deduction?


----------



## Prydogga

7 Strings of Hate said:


> OH MY! We have to listen to peoples opinions????? Its almost a taboo to say anything negative about periphery on this board and its ludacris.



I couldn't care less about the fact that people say some bad things about Periphery here, yes I am a fan, but some people here blatantly put that against others that are fans, so yes, voice your opinion, but don't bitch about not having the right to badmouth them, because it goes on, and a little constructive criticism never hurts (ie: vocals) but the "*OMG Periphery fan noob stalking Bulb omg hate hate hate"*  is probably taboo because Bulb kinda is a member here... 

Just sayin, *that *shit's getting old.


----------



## Prydogga

EDIT: Triple post


----------



## Necris

It's amazing how up in arms people here can get over any comment that isn't directly worshiping Periphery/Bulb. Whether Bulb were a member here or not hes opened himself to criticism by sharing his work with us just like any other artist. Why should we give him special treatment?
Not everyone is aware of "djent". I have a hard time telling the difference between djent and metalcore at times, After The Burial for example, so I can see someone unaware of this style simply labeling them as a metalcore band and being done with it.


----------



## DDDorian

Some of you people really need to chill out.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

drmosh said:


> No, with periphery it's different. If Bulb had never put anything out, and then released this album the criticism would be way different



Your right, In all honosty, (i know this sounds mean, but i dont mean it that way) if i had heard the periphery record and never heard bulbs stuff, I would have given it one spin and wouldnt have given it a second thought. I would have discarded it. 
But like i said, the vocals steer it in a certian direction, where as just the instrumentals were made to be instrumentals. Would vocals over bad horsie or for the love of god from steve vai sound good? Not really because they are made to be instrumentals. When you trample them with vocals, it just sounds strange.


I'm not against anyone, thats just my opinion.
I know I totally say "you wanna be bulb" to a ton of people, but the blatant fanboyism sometimes just stands out, and its more of a playful quip as opposed to an insult, but this forum is filled with new members that take it the wrong way because they dont know some of us long time members well.


----------



## DDDorian

You have to remember that a lot of that stuff was written with vocals in mind but recorded as instrumentals because they seem to spend 75% of their time between vocalists.

While we're voicing opinions... For what it's worth, I like the idea of melodic vocals over complex rythyms, I just don't like many of the dudes Bulb's picked Then again, I guess I'm just suffering from a false sense of entitlement


----------



## Prydogga

7 Strings of Hate said:


> When you trample them with vocals, it just sounds strange.



I don't know, I don't think I ever heard Jetpacks or Racecar more than once (If even an entire playthrough) before the album came out, and I never heard Light or Juggernaut as instrumentals before I heard them with vocals, I think it works fine, but once again, I can see, especially (like he said no offense) with the way Spencer sounds, how people could easily discard it.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> I'm not against anyone, thats just my opinion.
> I know I totally say "you wanna be bulb" to a ton of people, but the blatant fanboyism sometimes just stands out, and its more of a playful quip as opposed to an insult, but this forum is filled with new members that take it the wrong way because they dont know some of us long time members well.



And that's another thing, new members come in, see the obvious Periphery fanboyism and make bad jokes or insults about it, without that hint of a wink behind it, I think there may be a couple in the public ban list or that have been banned for doing so.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I'm sure i ruined myself because i had just about all of bulbs songs on my mp3 player and listened to them a lot.

Plus, how could they not do absolomb. That song purely owned


----------



## Bobo

Jay Jay said:


> See, the vocals, especially the clean vocals, just add yet another level of complexity, because rather than having just the same toned scream the entire album, the vocals are not only screaming and singing, but the melodies they use (ever since Casey) are really complex and interesting!



I agree, the vocals and lyrics add another layer that I've come to appreciate. I didn't really at first, but I've found many times things grow on me, and this cd really has. As others have said, the music and moods vary from style to style, so it makes no sense to me to stay with some monotone cookie monstering throughout the whole cd.

And I think Periphery is a very unique band, but I'll admit I don't listen to a ton of music like many others here (if there are other Peripheries, I haven't heard them). I hear similarities to other bands or styles here and there, but that's natural I think and the music overall is far from some recycled product. I think this is unique and special and I'll enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## Antenna

Hey dudes as stoked and somewhat insulted i am at the fact that this thread was the straw that broke the ss.org camel's back on periphery. I just want to say, lets all stop bitching about what periphery should have done. They're doing their thing! It's everything that all of us have wanted for them and so many musicians dream about. I'm proud of them no matter whose voice or who even partook in sharing oxygen with them by being at a show. Who gives a fuck this isn't an opinion thread its a congrats to the band for working their way one step closer to the top. Get the fuck over yourselves dudes and find another site to spread your shit on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Antenna said:


> Hey dudes as stoked and somewhat insulted i am at the fact that this thread was the straw that broke the ss.org camel's back on periphery. I just want to say, lets all stop bitching about what periphery should have done. They're doing their thing! It's everything that all of us have wanted for them and so many musicians dream about. I'm proud of them no matter whose voice or who even partook in sharing oxygen with them by being at a show. Who gives a fuck this isn't an opinion thread its a congrats to the band for working their way one step closer to the top. Get the fuck over yourselves dudes and find another site to spread your shit on.



Your thread wasn't the one that broke the camel's back, yours was just the first one they merged/reconfigured. That's why your post is first. 

I don't see how, or why you're insulted.


----------



## DDDorian

Yeah, I just merged all the other threads into yours because it had like 150 posts. Nothing personal.


----------



## Deathbringer769

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Its almost a taboo to say anything negative about periphery on this board and its ludacris. If i dont care for something, i'm gonna damn well say so.



This. I was neg repped for defending someone saying they didn't dig the vocals, not even voicing my own opinion.


----------



## Antenna

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, I just merged all the other threads into yours because it had like 150 posts. Nothing personal.


 Haha sorry man I wasn't insulted I didnt take it personnel. We all get sick of people talking about misha and the boys like they own stock in the band or something. I was hoping to build up some sort of guilt trip but I guess it effected the wrong people haha! My BAD! But let it be known.... SHAME ON YOU HATERS, SHAME!


----------



## shredfreak

Deathbringer769 said:


> This. I was neg repped for defending someone saying they didn't dig the vocals, not even voicing my own opinion.



Finally had a listen again to their myspace songs to see what all the fuss is about but i still don't care at all in the slightest about it. meh, never hurts to try something new i guess


----------



## Antenna

There should be no hype, just every one giving a fellow SS.ORG member a pat on the back for their successes and talents.


----------



## groph

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah see anyone who says "This would be better if it were all screaming" (or as Posehn put it "scary monster voice") is not approaching the music with an open mind.  I could say the opposite, I tend to not dig bands as much if it's all about the cookie monster... I really liked the record because they had a good mix of both vocal styles. I get bored if it's all one or all the other, like a bit of both.


 
wow man those guys are indeed baked as shit. I quite like Brian Posehn's comedy, not a fan of the Sarah Silverman Program though.

I don't think he's being closed minded at all, he's just saying that he doesn't like clean vocals. Saying that something isn't to your taste doesn't make you closed minded, you just know what you like and what you don't like because you've listened to a lot of metal. What justification does he need for his opinion? I'd probably like Periphery if there wasn't clean vocals. 

Now of course the guy can sing very well and there's plenty of evidence that the band knows their way around their instruments. The clean vocals ruin it for me because I don't think they fit the sound at all. What matters though is that Periphery does, so they have Spencer in the band. I just don't like the clean vocals and neither does Brian. He just knows what he likes, and that is more aggressive vocals.

EDIT: I'd probably like Periphery if the clean vocals were done a different way or if it was a different singer. I don't care for the clean vocals I'm hearing in Periphery but I'm not dead set against clean vocals period.

And I forgot completely to give credit where it's due, so I'd like to extend my congratulations to Bulb and the rest of Periphery on their CD release!


----------



## Hybrid138

Finally got my stuff! My poster wasn't signed though  but maybe one day I'll see them live and they will sign it!


----------



## MikeH

Have to say my favorite song is "Ragtime Dandies".


----------



## El Caco

For the record there is nothing wrong with saying something negative here in a Periphery thread or any other but most of the mods have a short fuse when it comes to douche bags. There is a big difference between coming into a album release thread and saying "I don't like the vocals on this album" and saying "all you guys hyping Periphery must be DEAF AND RETARDED, the vocals sound like GAY EMO SHIT and I hope all you fanbois get RAPED BY A YAK!"

Lady Gaga, Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus fans outnumber us. Periphery fans probably outnumber non Periphery fans on this board. In regards to Spencer fans vs non Spencer fans I have no idea who is in the majority. My point, it is a matter of taste, being in the majority doesn't make you right. Never forget George Bush, the majority of people were wrong, very wrong.


----------



## Cynic

s7eve said:


> I hope all you fanbois get RAPED BY A YAK!"


----------



## El Caco

MaxOfMetal said:


> ^ Well put Scarpie.



I'm not going to quote Scarpie's abortion of a post since I am most likely going to delete it but to respond to the content I disagree with both of you.

The version of Icarus Lives with Casey on vocals is one of my favourite songs of all time, I don't like the release version as much but that has more to do with the changes to the song than Spencer's vocals. IMO that song wouldn't be half as good without the clean parts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

s7eve said:


> I'm not going to quote Scarpie's abortion of a post since I am most likely going to delete it but to respond to the content I disagree with both of you.
> 
> The version of Icarus Lives with Casey on vocals is one of my favourite songs of all time, I don't like the release version as much but that has more to do with the changes to the song than Spencer's vocals. IMO that song wouldn't be half as good without the clean parts.



I was more so agreeing with how Scarpie was prefacing what Brian, in all likeliness, meant. That many missed do to the fact of not realizing A) Brian isn't a "music noob" and B) he was stoned off his rocker.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Antenna said:


> Haha sorry man I wasn't insulted I didnt take it personnel. We all get sick of people talking about misha and the boys like they own stock in the band or something. I was hoping to build up some sort of guilt trip but I guess it effected the wrong people haha! My BAD! But let it be known.... SHAME ON YOU HATERS, SHAME!



Many of the "haters" have been Periphery fans for a few years now and given Misha props throughout that time frame. I think people are just tired of all the 16 year old kids on here recently who have been turning this site into periphery.org...

You can't say anything on here without some kid whining and leaving you neg rep.


----------



## Randy

At the end of "Light" I keep expecting to hear beatboxing.


----------



## Cynic

JoshuaLogan said:


> Many of the "haters" have been Periphery fans for a few years now and given Misha props throughout that time frame. I think people are just tired of all the 16 year old kids on here recently who have been turning this site into periphery.org...
> 
> You can't say anything on here without some kid whining and leaving you neg rep.



You mean...you don't type periphery.org in the address bar to get here?!


----------



## Randy

JoshuaLogan said:


> Many of the "haters" have been Periphery fans for a few years now and given Misha props throughout that time frame. I think people are just tired of all the 16 year old kids on here recently who have been turning this site into periphery.org...
> 
> You can't say anything on here without some kid whining and leaving you neg rep.



While I can understand your sentiment, I think there's been a gross overreaction to this going on. If you disagree with me, go back and compare the ratio of "like" to "not like" posts over the last several pages.


----------



## Hybrid138

What the hell I didn't get my instrumental cd! I only got one disc! Anyone else not get it? I got Preorder Package #2 from merchconnection.com! http://merchconnectioninc.com/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hybrid138 said:


> What the hell I didn't get my instrumental cd! I only got one disc! Anyone else not get it?



Wow, complete fail on Merch Connection's part. I've yet to hear anyone say anything nice about them.


----------



## vhmetalx

i was waiting for this merg to happen. hahahha. YES!
Sticky it too mods!!!


----------



## El Caco

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was more so agreeing with how Scarpie was prefacing what Brian, in all likeliness, meant. That many missed do to the fact of not realizing A) Brian isn't a "music noob" and B) he was stoned off his rocker.



Oh, OK.


----------



## gunshow86de

Hybrid138 said:


> What the hell I didn't get my instrumental cd! I only got one disc! Anyone else not get it? I got Preorder Package #2 from merchconnection.com! http://merchconnectioninc.com/



You needed to purchase one of the Deluxe Pre-order to get the instrumental disc. There were a ton of different pre-order options. I ordered Deluxe #2 which included; black shirt with blue-foil print, signed poster, and double CD. If your #2 has a different colored shirt, then you did not order the Deluxe edition.


----------



## Antenna

vhmetalx said:


> i was waiting for this merg to happen. hahahha. YES!
> Sticky it too mods!!!



+ 1 for stickies


----------



## El Caco

I'm sure not going to sticky it and I think I like Periphery more than most mods.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

WELL I just want to share a pretty funny tidbit with everyone...

I was at the B'more show last night, and after the encore Jake gave a pick to a fan right next to me. However, some girl right behind him saw fit to start yelling "WHERE'S MY PICK?!" to Jake, to which he responded "Oh... you get to sleep with me tonight!"

She just kind of looked at him. It made my evening.


----------



## NaYoN

Mo Jiggity said:


> WELL I just want to share a pretty funny tidbit with everyone...
> 
> I was at the B'more show last night, and after the encore Jake gave a pick to a fan right next to me. However, some girl right behind him saw fit to start yelling "WHERE'S MY PICK?!" to Jake, to which he responded "Oh... you get to sleep with me tonight!"
> 
> She just kind of looked at him. It made my evening.



That happened right next to me! I guess you were right next to me too


----------



## Jogeta

s7eve said:


> The version of Icarus Lives with Casey on vocals is one of my favourite songs of all time, I don't like the release version as much but that has more to do with the changes to the song than Spencer's vocals. IMO that song wouldn't be half as good without the clean parts.




I wonder if yourself and some of the other people sharing your opinion feel this way in part due to the fact you are used to Caseys vocals and parts?

Just mentioning it because a lot of the "old school" Periphery-heads seem to agree with you on this.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

NaYoN said:


> That happened right next to me! I guess you were right next to me too



Were you next to the stage right monitor wearing the foil pre-order shirt?

I was the sickly-looking dude with the ponytail and lumberjack shirt. Good times. I almost didn't go due to this stupid sinus infection thing I have...


----------



## Andrewsonfire

friend of mine was going to pick up the periphery cd for me, but apparently they sold out the first day... im kinda glad though. Im not a big fan of spencer and cant really listen to periphery with such whiny vocals and 1 dimensional growls over shadowing bulb/alex/jake/matt. (whats a bass?) let the hate flow.


----------



## El Caco

Jogeta said:


> I wonder if yourself and some of the other people sharing your opinion feel this way in part due to the fact you are used to Caseys vocals and parts?
> 
> Just mentioning it because a lot of the "old school" Periphery-heads seem to agree with you on this.



I doubt it since unlike others I preferred Casey to Jake.


----------



## NaYoN

Mo Jiggity said:


> Were you next to the stage right monitor wearing the foil pre-order shirt?
> 
> I was the sickly-looking dude with the ponytail and lumberjack shirt. Good times. I almost didn't go due to this stupid sinus infection thing I have...



Yep, that was me


----------



## ManBeast

I have to say I absolutely love the instrumental disc. Every little nuance, tick, note etc. comes through in all it's glory. Most of which the vocals kind of stepped over.


----------



## Hybrid138

gunshow86de said:


> You needed to purchase one of the Deluxe Pre-order to get the instrumental disc. There were a ton of different pre-order options. I ordered Deluxe #2 which included; black shirt with blue-foil print, signed poster, and double CD. If your #2 has a different colored shirt, then you did not order the Deluxe edition.


Man are you serious. Lame! That's why I pre-ordered it. I got the white shirt package no. 2.


----------



## Prydogga

Deathbringer769 said:


> This. I was neg repped for defending someone saying they didn't dig the vocals, not even voicing my own opinion.



Anti neg for voiving of opinion, but once again, I don't think it's taboo, there are just *some* people here that misuse the rep system, or don't understand opinion.


----------



## cataclysm_child

I'm actually boycotting Periphery because they didn't decide to have 3 vocalists. Chris for screaming, Casey for singing and Spencer for the ultra high pitches. Fuck this stupid band.

But seriously, although Casey probably is my favorite I really love Spencer too, I just love the parts of the album where he goes AAAAAAAAAAAAA and then grab his balls and squeeze and then goes AAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! Haha. I wish he did that more often as it gives me the goosebumps every time 

I do think the bulb rolled of the gain a little too much though. Like in the beginning of the walk I miss some more gain. The guitar tone was perfect on the version with Chris IMO. Can you send me that patch as you don't use it anymore bulb?


----------



## liquidcow

It's odd reading this thread because unlike a lot of people here I haven't really heard all the previous versions of tracks with different vocalists etc. I've heard some of the instrumental versions but that's it.

I gotta jump on the bandwagon a bit though, I'm not wild about the vocals on the album. I also find the production a bit too sparkly and overly clean. There's some great stuff going on nonetheless, some excellent guitar solos and some nicely thought out vocal harmonies.


----------



## Hollowway

So I just got the preorder with the instrumental version in the mail, but with all of the talk about Casey's vocals, I want to check those versions out as well. Where are those tracks? On Bulb's soundclick page, or...?


----------



## Djent As Fook

cataclysm_child said:


> I just love the parts of the album where he goes AAAAAAAAAAAAA and then grab his balls and squeeze and then goes AAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! Haha. I wish he did that more often as it gives me the goosebumps every time



It is quite lovely, init?


----------



## right_to_rage

Does anyone know if Misha used the Axe-Fx for the bass tone? I know the guitars are Axe-Fx but the bass sounds awesome too!! Maybe he used the POD still.

Also did any one notice how you can hear every instrument clearly at all points on this CD? The production is really solid, and very clean but every instrument pops out at you without stepping on each other. This is probably the best sounding record I've ever heard.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

right_to_rage said:


> Does anyone know if Misha used the Axe-Fx for the bass tone? I know the guitars are Axe-Fx but the bass sounds awesome too!! Maybe he used the POD still.
> 
> Also did any one notice how you can hear every instrument clearly at all points on this CD? The production is really solid, and very clean but every instrument pops out at you without stepping on each other. This is probably the best sounding record I've ever heard.


Bass is POD


----------



## gunshow86de

Hybrid138 said:


> Man are you serious. Lame! That's why I pre-ordered it. I got the white shirt package no. 2.



That sucks. I almost ordered that package because I liked the shirt more, but then I realized it didn't come with the extra CD and I said .

On a related note, I can't believe nobody made a joke about the color of your #2. 



gunshow86de said:


> *If your #2 has a different color*ed shirt, then you did not order the Deluxe edition.


----------



## El Caco

Hollowway said:


> So I just got the preorder with the instrumental version in the mail, but with all of the talk about Casey's vocals, I want to check those versions out as well. Where are those tracks? On Bulb's soundclick page, or...?



IIRC Misha took the versions with Casey's vocals down by request. Most of the songs on his Soundclick are free license and he has never had a problem with people downloading any of the soundclick songs (most of us have and listen to many of them) but I don't remember if Icarus Lives was free license so I'm not sure if it is OK to share.


----------



## Cynic

s7eve said:


> IIRC Misha took the versions with Casey's vocals down by request. Most of the songs on his Soundclick are free license and he has never had a problem with people downloading any of the soundclick songs (most of us have and listen to many of them) but I don't remember if Icarus Lives was free license so I'm not sure if it is OK to share.



I actually think that you can download a folder with Icarus, Inertia, Insomnia, Remember, and Illuminate from somewhere (can't remember) I have it on my computer.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> I actually think that you can download a folder with Icarus, Inertia, Insomnia, Remember, and Illuminate from somewhere (can't remember)



out of respect to spencer and the fact that his version is really the only official version of the song, we arent putting the old versions up anywhere, whatever is still on soundclick is still there i guess, but we arent trying to pass the old versions around.


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> out of respect to spencer and the fact that his version is really the only official version of the song, we arent putting the old versions up anywhere, whatever is still on soundclick is still there i guess, but we arent trying to pass the old versions around.



Where the hell did I get this, then? I guess Casey was no.


----------



## El Caco

I just remembered when Casey's version came out a lot of people here did not like it and prefered the original "the sky keeps calling my name" version 

I guess that comes with sharing every version of almost everything you do and going through a few singers, you are always going to get people who prefer different versions.


----------



## bulb

s7eve said:


> I just remembered when Casey's version came out a lot of people here did not like it and prefered the original "the sky keeps calling my name" version
> 
> I guess that comes with sharing every version of almost everything you do and going through a few singers, you are always going to get people who prefer different versions.



with all the members we have been through we have learned that lesson, which is why i am glad we have never catered to anyone except for ourselves. no matter who was in the band, people always complained and/or said someone else was better etc. We have just learned that people will always complain no matter what, so it just doesnt bother us anymore haha, we are happy and thats all that matters.


----------



## iondestroyer1527

^
, perfect response...


----------



## TreWatson

periphery?

those guys sound like a bunch of homos.

<3 i keed.

great show friday, bro, just be more careful, i was fearing for my face with that headstock swinging every which-way.


----------



## NaYoN

yeah i was so close to alex that at times I had to kind of back off cuz his crotch was uncomfortably close to my face


----------



## Customisbetter

Wow this thread turned into a clusterfuck., but a necessary one. Thank you Mods. 

Also, this periphery album kicks mondo ass.


----------



## Isan

This is awesome ...

Buy this album


----------



## budda

I went to HMV to see if there was still any copies in the store..

I think Aaron said there was 3? 5 days later, none. As good as this is... I want the CD!


----------



## slapnutz

JoshuaLogan said:


> Many of the "haters" have been Periphery fans for a few years now and given Misha props throughout that time frame. I think people are just tired of all the 16 year old kids on here recently who have been turning this site into periphery.org...
> 
> You can't say anything on here without some kid whining and leaving you neg rep.



Dont forgot that theres also those who just love instrumental Bulb from soundclick and dont care for vocals either way.

Nah but honestly, I wish the best successes for him. I'd rather see a million for Preripherys than another Justin Beiber(sp)/Kei$ha..etc...

Hopefully its selling well because I always wondered if debut metal bands of similar stature do "feel" if they are getting richer in the modern music business. It would be nice to get a gauge from Misha a few months down to see how his life has changed in that time .... (thats if he feels it has).
Basically can he notice the earnings... sorry cant really find the right words for the question.


----------



## Espaul

Do anyone know why I didn't get the poster and instrumental cd in my preorder? The hoodie is comfy btw  But anyways, when I bought the package, it said it would include and instrumental cd and a poster too  mostly bah because of not getting the instrumental cd.

As for the album. I still do feel there is too much happening on the vocal side (maybe I'm just soooo used too the instrumental versions). But the feeling of the album is very fluent (more than I would ever think it would be). Great success!


----------



## Chrono

I have the same issue basically. My hoodie and both cds arrived today, but i didn't get a signed poster, and I definitely ordered package 3. Bummer.


----------



## matt397

has anyone contacted the merch company OR sumerian records about these package issues (ie, missing CD's, missing posters) ? I haven't even got mine yet an Im getting worried considering how many fuck ups there have been


----------



## eventhetrees

has anyone from canada that ordered from sumerian recieved anything>?


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

Can someone tell me, I had to miss the show when it came to my city, because it was snowing and mother wouldnt let me drive (psh.) I've been told by all my friends who love periphery and the ones who don't that his singing was off key or somthing. I nearly cried. Are they bad live?


----------



## matt397

eventhetrees said:


> has anyone from canada that ordered from sumerian recieved anything>?


Not I, I emailed an inquiry an got some douche nozzle lippin me off


----------



## eventhetrees

matt397 said:


> Not I, I emailed an inquiry an got some douche nozzle lippin me off



ugh god damn..its a week past the release date. still haven't caved to download it too...


----------



## ddtonfire

Chrono said:


> I have the same issue basically. My hoodie and both cds arrived today, but i didn't get a signed poster, and I definitely ordered package 3. Bummer.



My poster was shipped separately, this might be the case for yours.


----------



## eventhetrees

Wow they looked cramped on that small stage but still sounded awesome!

I can't stand reading online about how awesome AAL is live, so pissed they didn't make the Toronto show with Dillinger! AAL better come back to Toronto AsAP!


----------



## lava

Espaul said:


> Do anyone know why I didn't get the poster and instrumental cd in my preorder? The hoodie is comfy btw  But anyways, when I bought the package, it said it would include and instrumental cd and a poster too  mostly bah because of not getting the instrumental cd.



Sorry if this was obvious to you, but both CDs came in a single case. Are you sure you simply haven't flipped the case open to reveal the second CD?


----------



## maccayoung

sweet, I just got my cd/poster/tshirt in the mail today!


----------



## PnKnG

Hi bulb/Misha,
any news on the EU/UK release of the iTunes version of the album? I got My paycheck today and wanted to pre-order it since the release date on iTunes is may 3rd but there is only 1 version up right now on iTunes and it doesn't has "Caption On" on it.
Are we getting the song or not?


----------



## ManBeast

matty2fatty said:


> My bad if this was answered in the first 16 pages but thats too much skimming....
> 
> Does anyone know why the songs titles didn't change from the instrumentals Bulb had on the go? I assumed they would be switched to match the lyrics....I can't imagine the guy writing lyrics that would fit Zyglrox or Jetpacks was Yes, so I imagine the titles are sort of nonsensical?



Im curious about this as well.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

I purchased your album in stores just the other day! It's great, however, I didn't realize there was going to be an instrumental version, had I known that from the get-go I would've pre-ordered but I've been tight on money for numerous reasons (college tuition, bills, saving for new guitar, groceries, etc.) so I figured the package would have been a bit too much. Is there any way I can still get the instrumental disc?


----------



## bulb

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> I purchased your album in stores just the other day! It's great, however, I didn't realize there was going to be an instrumental version, had I known that from the get-go I would've pre-ordered but I've been tight on money for numerous reasons (college tuition, bills, saving for new guitar, groceries, etc.) so I figured the package would have been a bit too much. Is there any way I can still get the instrumental disc?



If you want a physical copy the only way to get them is to get the 100 or so that we have left from the preorders from us at a show, there are no plans to reprint so they are truly limited edition.

If you dont care about it being a physical copy, it will be up on iTunes in the US as of tomorrow!!


----------



## bulb

matty2fatty said:


> My bad if this was answered in the first 16 pages but thats too much skimming....
> 
> Does anyone know why the songs titles didn't change from the instrumentals Bulb had on the go? I assumed they would be switched to match the lyrics....I can't imagine the guy writing lyrics that would fit Zyglrox or Jetpacks was Yes, so I imagine the titles are sort of nonsensical?



The titles for most of the songs have always been something that i requested be kept the same unless any band member had some huge issue with a song title which they didnt, im glad we didnt change them.


----------



## bulb

PnKnG said:


> Hi bulb/Misha,
> any news on the EU/UK release of the iTunes version of the album? I got My paycheck today and wanted to pre-order it since the release date on iTunes is may 3rd but there is only 1 version up right now on iTunes and it doesn't has "Caption On" on it.
> Are we getting the song or not?



As far as i know, the bonus track was a sumerian and distort thing, i am unsure as to whether or not RR went with it, but hopefully they did as it was kind of the point haha, man so much to keep up with...


----------



## eleven59

DJENTxCORE901 said:


> Can someone tell me, I had to miss the show when it came to my city, because it was snowing and mother wouldnt let me drive (psh.) I've been told by all my friends who love periphery and the ones who don't that his singing was off key or somthing. I nearly cried. Are they bad live?



They're awesome live, if Spencer was out of tune he was either sick or the sound was bad and he couldn't hear himself. He's human 

Way to bump an old thread, btw


----------



## Default_M

I hope when my package turns up there are no problems because I also politely contacted the company to ask if it had been shipped (tracking number I was given hasn't been updated since March so I worried) and just got a mouthful back from one of their employees, so I doubt if there is a problem and I have to email again they'll be willing to help me.


----------



## Mwoit

Default_M said:


> I hope when my package turns up there are no problems because I also politely contacted the company to ask if it had been shipped (tracking number I was given hasn't been updated since March so I worried) and just got a mouthful back from one of their employees, so I doubt if there is a problem and I have to email again they'll be willing to help me.





Shipping Confirmation From Merchconnection.com said:


> International Orders (Outside the US):
> First Class Mail takes an average of 10 to 14 business days for delivery, but can take longer depending on your countrys customs. *Tracking and insurance are unavailable with this method of shipping. *We assume no liability on packages sent using this shipping method being how all customers are hereby notified in advance that tracking and insurance are not possible with First Class International mail.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

bulb said:


> If you want a physical copy the only way to get them is to get the 100 or so that we have left from the preorders from us at a show, there are no plans to reprint so they are truly limited edition.
> 
> If you dont care about it being a physical copy, it will be up on iTunes in the US as of tomorrow!!



All right, I'm in Minnesota and I'm sure all of the physical copies will be gone by the next time you guys come through, so the iTunes option sounds like the way to go, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Default_M

Hmm fair enough, but I wonder why they sent a tracking number along with a message saying use this to track your order. I've been watching it for the past week wondering why it still said it was in the warehouse. 

Also it would have been a lot handier if the employee that replied to me said "sorry sir but tracking isn't available on international orders, I'm not sure why you were sent a number" rather than pretty much making fun of me for daring to ask.

I wonder what it means by insurance. Surely if the wrong thing turns up because of a fault of their own then they have to send the correct things that have been paid for?


----------



## El Caco

Insurance would refer to damage or loss during the shipping process. If they send you the incorrect thing it would be their responsibility to fix it by either sending you the correct order or giving you a refund.


----------



## Semikiller

Can someone help me figure out who "Double Down" is? And possibly the other scribblies?

I just got the deluxe package today by the way, so that's why I'm posting it now. But it's all good, it was well worth the wait AND more! Congrats to Periphery! Now make MORE!


----------



## juiceboxmadness

Semikiller said:


> Can someone help me figure out who "Double Down" is? And possibly the other scribblies?
> 
> I just got the deluxe package today by the way, so that's why I'm posting it now. But it's all good, it was well worth the wait AND more! Congrats to Periphery! Now make MORE!




As my first post on SS Forums I would love to take the honor to introduce..

"Double Down"












Almost as delish as that groove in Racecar @ 5:45


----------



## Daggorath

juiceboxmadness said:


> As my first post on SS Forums I would love to take the honor to introduce..
> 
> "Double Down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as delish as that groove in Racecar @ 5:45



Do you have any idea what you've done?! 

My mouth is now watering and I'ma haveto go get me some fried chicken, bacon and cheese.

I'm still waiting on my preorder =[


----------



## Soopahmahn

Double down = meganoms.

Periphery = aural noms.

I'm hungry.


----------



## Harry

Just received my pre order earlier today (limited edition with bonus disc and t shirt+poster).
Fantastic album.
Great song writing and very good production too and I honestly like the vocals too


----------



## Prydogga

Seems Australians got some equal shipping time, mine arrived yesterday, the foil shirt was perfect, the CD looks awesome, and I have a Tosin sig on my poster.


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> Seems Australians got some equal shipping time, mine arrived yesterday, the foil shirt was perfect, the CD looks awesome, and I have a Tosin sig on my poster.



Like I said on MSN.


----------



## tr0n

I got my preorder #1 today!  I live in the UK by the way, so timing was nice. Got my signed poster and glossy double CD. The wierd thing however is that I ordered package #4 long before I did #1 because I really wanted that t-shirt, but I haven't even had a shipping confirmation about that order. I guess I'll have to drop them an email.


----------



## PnKnG

Guess what I got in the mail today ^.^

Bag of Goods




Inside the box




In all its glory...on my desk/studio








ok...who wrote Gnarly! ?




Looks like I got a perfect one


----------



## Espaul

lava said:


> Sorry if this was obvious to you, but both CDs came in a single case. Are you sure you simply haven't flipped the case open to reveal the second CD?



Hehe, ye I checked it  But I'll check it twice as hard when I come home! 
I hope I get another package as some of the guys here have... Maybe it was because the package was stuffed when the hoodie was in there... hmm.. I shall wait and see!


----------



## TreWatson

I'm super special.

...why?

I got my poster signed at the release show.

but that ain't it.

he signed my poster special.

I'll post the pic for anyone who wants to see it in a little bit.


----------



## Prydogga

Tre, just post the damn pic, it's probably a love letter from all of them, knowing you


----------



## TreWatson

Prydogga said:


> Tre, just post the damn pic, it's probably a love letter from all of them, knowing you








see?

no?

oh, want me to get a little closer?






i know we love each other and all, but i think misha might only be in this for the sex.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Plankis

So, what's the quickest/smartest way of getting this CD to Sweden? Any Swede managed to get this one?


----------



## PnKnG

Plankis said:


> So, what's the quickest/smartest way of getting this CD to Sweden? Any Swede managed to get this one?



I have it 
Well, it depends what version you want. If you want to have the limited version that includes the instrumental version of the CD than you are out of luck.
The iTunes version is coming to the EU iTunes store on May 3rd and my guess would be that the CD version should also be coming out around that time.


----------



## drmosh

PnKnG said:


> I have it
> Well, it depends what version you want. If you want to have the limited version that includes the instrumental version of the CD than you are out of luck.
> The iTunes version is coming to the EU iTunes store on May 3rd and my guess would be that the CD version should also be coming out around that time.



amazon is now saying end of may for the CD delivery, but they can't make their minds up.


----------



## Triple7

juiceboxmadness said:


> As my first post on SS Forums I would love to take the honor to introduce..
> 
> "Double Down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as delish as that groove in Racecar @ 5:45




That is my favorite sandwich of all time...dammit now I'm hungry


----------



## Nazca

Got my preorder today. All looks good. I was worried that I'd get some missing stuff but everything checks out. Cheers Misha and the gang!

Anyway to get the bonus tracks without iTunes? Is it coming out on Amazon?


----------



## Jango

Anybody know who did the voice previewing the rest of the album at the end of Icarus Lives!?


----------



## lefty robb

Quick question for Bulb, there's that clean electric guitar part in Racecar that is extremely Symphony X sounding, wondering if that was the inspiration or it was totally random and unintentional?


----------



## Plankis

PnKnG said:


> I have it
> Well, it depends what version you want. If you want to have the limited version that includes the instrumental version of the CD than you are out of luck.
> The iTunes version is coming to the EU iTunes store on May 3rd and my guess would be that the CD version should also be coming out around that time.



I see, you got it directly from the source? No, I don't need the instrumental. I just wan't to support them. 
Got a Paypal, Blub?


----------



## bulb

lefty robb said:


> Quick question for Bulb, there's that clean electric guitar part in Racecar that is extremely Symphony X sounding, wondering if that was the inspiration or it was totally random and unintentional?



When is it? Are you talking about the Jeff Loomis guest solo? I dont listen to Symphony X unfortunately, was always more of a Dream Theater guy myself hehe!


----------



## PnKnG

Jango said:


> Anybody know who did the voice previewing the rest of the album at the end of Icarus Lives!?



You mean "Ragtime Dandies"?
I don't know how serious Misha/Bulb was with the answer but during the Meet and Greet on UStream for those who pre-ordered the record the question was ask.
He told us that they know some guys over at Bethesda (the masterminds behind Fallout 3) that do these 1950s to 1960s style announcements/commercials and he said that they did that for them.
But I take this with a grain of salt since Misha/Bulb laughed a bit after he said that so I don't really know how true it is.


----------



## TreWatson

it's "rrrrrrrrragtime dandies!"

...roll your r's.


----------



## Jango

The first 1:15 of this vid:


----------



## PnKnG

Jango said:


> The first 1:15 of this vid:




That IS "Ragtime Dandies"


----------



## TreWatson

PnKnG said:


> That IS "RRRRRRRRRRagtime Dandies"


fix'd

also, totla mad is still my favorite.

misha, i was wondering in "recreate the sounds" and "we've forgotten how" of the chorus, i always harmonize like a 5th higher, that thought ever cross your mind?


----------



## Rev2010

lava said:


> *SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT: A whole bunch of threads have been merged to create the official megathread for all Periphery/Bulb-related news, queries and topics. As awesome as Bulb might be, the amount of threads relating Bulb/Periphery is getting out of hand, so from now on any Periphery/Bulb-related stuff goes in here. Anyone who posts or bumps a Periphery/Bulb-related thread in General Music that the mods deem unworthy of its own thread gets a warning and their thread gets merged*


*

Thank the Lord Jesus for the above. However, there are still a ridiculous amount of Periphery threads on here. As much as I too think Bulb is f*cking awesome it's like "enough already!". Saw this and was like "Come on... more Periphery stuff!?" and saw the intro disclaimer. But since there's been the "Periphery Album release" thread, the "Periphery contest" thread, the "Periphery interview" thread, "Periphery live at XXX" thread etc etc etc.

Go ahead and slaughter me for speaking up. I know it's hard to get one's name out there and I know Bulb has been here for a long time and deserves some free press, I have no problem with that. It's just a bit much lately eh guys!?


Rev.*


----------



## PnKnG

Rev2010 said:


> Thank the Lord Jesus for the above. However, there are still a ridiculous amount of Periphery threads on here. As much as I too think Bulb is f*cking awesome it's like "enough already!". Saw this and was like "Come on... more Periphery stuff!?" and saw the intro disclaimer. But since there's been the "Periphery Album release" thread, the "Periphery contest" thread, the "Periphery interview" thread, "Periphery live at XXX" thread etc etc etc.
> 
> Go ahead and slaughter me for speaking up. I know it's hard to get one's name out there and I know Bulb has been here for a long time and deserves some free press, I have no problem with that. It's just a bit much lately eh guys!?
> 
> 
> Rev.



*Reported



That is something that you should send as a PM to a mod or something but please don't come into an artists thread and bitch about that artist or fans of that artist.


----------



## eaeolian

Rev2010 said:


> Thank the Lord Jesus for the above. However, there are still a ridiculous amount of Periphery threads on here. As much as I too think Bulb is f*cking awesome it's like "enough already!". Saw this and was like "Come on... more Periphery stuff!?" and saw the intro disclaimer. But since there's been the "Periphery Album release" thread, the "Periphery contest" thread, the "Periphery interview" thread, "Periphery live at XXX" thread etc etc etc.
> 
> Go ahead and slaughter me for speaking up. I know it's hard to get one's name out there and I know Bulb has been here for a long time and deserves some free press, I have no problem with that. It's just a bit much lately eh guys!?



We did suck up most of the threads in this one, but, yeah, it is a tad ridiculous.


----------



## djpharoah

Rev2010 said:


> Thank the Lord Jesus for the above. However, there are still a ridiculous amount of Periphery threads on here. As much as I too think Bulb is f*cking awesome it's like "enough already!". Saw this and was like "Come on... more Periphery stuff!?" and saw the intro disclaimer. But since there's been the "Periphery Album release" thread, the "Periphery contest" thread, the "Periphery interview" thread, "Periphery live at XXX" thread etc etc etc.
> 
> Go ahead and slaughter me for speaking up. I know it's hard to get one's name out there and I know Bulb has been here for a long time and deserves some free press, I have no problem with that. It's just a bit much lately eh guys!?
> 
> 
> Rev.


----------



## TreWatson

PnKnG said:


> *Reported
> 
> 
> 
> That is something that you should send as a PM to a mod or something but please don't come into an artists thread and bitch about that artist or fans of that artist.


...did you read what he said fully? O___o


because I agree with Rev.


----------



## kingpinMS3

i wish "i lost my lunch in my pants" was on the album.


----------



## PnKnG

TreKita said:


> ...did you read what he said fully? O___o
> 
> 
> because I agree with Rev.



I read it. But I still think its rude to just come onto an artist thread and basically just bitch about the artist or the artists fans in an indirect manner. Specially when the artist himself is posting in that thread.
Its just something that should be send via PM to a mod. But doing so on the artists thread in my eyes is just as bad as talking about file sharing the artists music in his own thread.

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jango

PnKnG said:


> That IS "Ragtime Dandies"



I see...figured Ragtime Dandies was another song. Kinda disappointing, actually. Was hoping to hear a ragtime jam from these guys XD


----------



## eaeolian

PnKnG said:


> I read it. But I still think its rude to just come onto an artist thread and basically just bitch about the artist or the artists fans in an indirect manner. Specially when the artist himself is posting in that thread.
> Its just something that should be send via PM to a mod. But doing so on the artists thread in my eyes is just as bad as talking about file sharing the artists music in his own thread.
> 
> But thats just my opinion.



An artist better have a thick enough skin to handle that. He didn't say anything that was out of line, and was in fact pretty respectful about it. Simply because you don't agree with it doesn't mean it's not valid. It certainly didn't need to be moderated.


----------



## Rev2010

PnKnG said:


> I read it. But I still think its rude to just come onto an artist thread and basically just bitch about the artist or the artists fans in an indirect manner.



First off, I didn't say ANYTHING WHATSOEVER about the fans. Secondly, I said Bulb "is f*cking awesome"... how is that an insult?

But yeah, the degree of advertising on here does border spam. And one of you said to PM a mod... well there are many here... should I go and PM them all? I don't care that _much_ man. Was just making a point that it's starting to get a bit much. Everyone like to bitch about all the pop sh*t that's shoved down our throats with adverts everywhere you turn. Well why is it so different when one of us does it on the forum? I think it's fine to say, "Hey we have a new album" etc etc. But no one can deny there are a lot of Periphery threads. And I never said it was the bands fault... fans create them too. I was just saying it's good to have a "Main thread" for this but there's still a lot of threads floating around outside of this one. Geez... I'm NOT hating on them guys!


Rev.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i think an artists thread is EXACTLY where critical posts belong, IMO. where else would that sort of thing go? where would the artist look to find out what the fans feel they need to work on? when i was in a band i couldn't tell you how many times people told me "awesome guitar player dude!" but that was it. eeeeeeeevery now and then someone from the other bands would see me after the show and tell me to try X or do Y and Z more often, and i was totally appreciative.

i haven't yet bought the periphery album yet because i still haven't decided on what format. i am pretty irritated that i will be robbed of a track just by choosing the amazon mp3 version though. that's how i get all my music, and i can either pay $11/$12 bucks for the CD just for the missing track or $7 for the mp3 album. (shields up for inevitable posts about me being cheap or something)

from all the samples though, and hearing some mini golf clerk in austin jamming it over the weekend, i will say that im happy how little most of the riffing has been tampered with, and how the guitars weren't overbearing. (3 guitarists = scary)

not a fan of the vocalist at all though.


----------



## lefty robb

bulb said:


> When is it? Are you talking about the Jeff Loomis guest solo? I dont listen to Symphony X unfortunately, was always more of a Dream Theater guy myself hehe!


 
Actually the cleans at 2:54 to 3:25 is totally Michael Romeo/SyX, I love that shit!


----------



## AySay

Riffer said:


> I dont agree with these guys too much on why they dont like the album. But I figured you guys might like to watch it since it's Periphery related.




2 tacos out of 5?!?

Fuck that, I give that guy's mutton chops 2 burritos out of 10....

But in all seriousness I think 4/5 would be fair.


----------



## Nights_Blood

AySay said:


> 2 tacos out of 5?!?
> 
> Fuck that, I give that guy's mutton chops 2 burritos out of 10....
> 
> But in all seriousness I think 4/5 would be fair.




Why would 4/5 be "fair" if he didn't like it? It's just his opinion, if you disagree then it doesn't mean anything.

On the other hand how serious are you gonna take a guy that starts off with "ROCK AND ROLL!", and Brian Posehn? I find his opinion ignorant in that he didn't just say he didn't like Spencer - he said he only liked "scary monster" vocals. So he probabably wasn't too open minded to begin with.

I don't get why the guy brought up the djent issue though. It totally serves their music and makes them unique. If they just used power chords all the time, he'd probably say that the guitar parts were just run-of-the mill.

The real kicker is when the guy gets to Ratt. "Round and Round" one of the best songs of the 80's? Yeah right.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Based on their commentary I wouldn't even mildly take them seriously. That had to be just as ignorant as any random jackass off the street giving their opinion on music.

At least get some mildly educated people to do a show like that who can appreciate music for what it is without personal gripes... if I wanted an uneducated 12 year olds opinion I would have asked a 12 year old.


----------



## -One-

Nights_Blood said:


> On the other hand how serious are you gonna take a guy that starts off with "ROCK AND ROLL!", and Brian Posehn? I find his opinion ignorant in that he didn't just say he didn't like Spencer - he said he only liked "scary monster" vocals. So he probabably wasn't too open minded to begin with.


Brian Posehn actually likes metal music, and actually has some pretty good taste, so I'm inclined to think the whole video was a joke


----------



## DDDorian

Rev2010 said:


> Thank the Lord Jesus for the above. However, there are still a ridiculous amount of Periphery threads on here. As much as I too think Bulb is f*cking awesome it's like "enough already!". Saw this and was like "Come on... more Periphery stuff!?" and saw the intro disclaimer. But since there's been the "Periphery Album release" thread, the "Periphery contest" thread, the "Periphery interview" thread, "Periphery live at XXX" thread etc etc etc.
> 
> Go ahead and slaughter me for speaking up. I know it's hard to get one's name out there and I know Bulb has been here for a long time and deserves some free press, I have no problem with that. It's just a bit much lately eh guys!?
> 
> 
> Rev.



A lot of these probably weren't new threads, but old threads that had been bumped. When I originally made the megathread I only merged all the threads from the last couple of days and left the rest to rot, primarily because there was so fucking many of them and I had better shit to do The other problem is that I have to redo the thread title/disclaimer every time I merge something older than the current OP. 

Anyway, I know I merge new threads when I see them and I'm sure the other mods do too. If you think we've missed any, report them and someone will sort them out.


----------



## bluffalo

I got my package #1 with poster and instrumental cd yesterday (in australia)

seriously.... such a great album. I got the instrumental cos i was just used to hearing the soundclicks without vocals so i could enjoy the finished songs that way, but i really really like the vocals in almost everything. I wouldn't have pictured the chorus vocals to sound like they do in totla mad, but damn they are awesome. spencer is great. 

congratulations and well done mr bulb, and i'll be seeing you in brisbane in a few weeks! ordered my ticket today. 

my poster has 6 signatures and as far as i can tell a straight line with a dot below it.











the line is thru the P and there is a short vertical line below it....


----------



## Cyntex

Got my copy 3 days ago, the one with the instrumental disc. Fav songs at the moment are The Walk, Jetpacks Was Yes, All New Materials and Racecar. 

Btw the last minute of All New Materials really reminds me of the intro of Opeth's In My Time Of Need, is it like a little tribute or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## bulb

For the record, i actually agree with Rev and im glad the mods made one thread. Dont get me wrong i appreciate the love, but i can see how it would be obnoxious to other people (especially those who dont care much for periphery) to have like 5 threads on the main general discussion dedicated to the same band, had this been my forum i might have done it even earlier haha. So no hard feelings whatsoever, and dont worry pnkng, he wasnt being rude at all!



Cyntex said:


> Got my copy 3 days ago, the one with the instrumental disc. Fav songs at the moment are The Walk, Jetpacks Was Yes, All New Materials and Racecar.
> 
> Btw the last minute of All New Materials really reminds me of the intro of Opeth's In My Time Of Need, is it like a little tribute or is it just a coincidence?



thanks dude!
hmm, jake is actually the one who wrote that little interlude and all it is, is the first chords from the song played over a glitchy beat, probably more telefon influence than anything else!


----------



## bulb

bluffalo, we "personalized" a bunch to varying degrees, im not responsible for that one though so im not really sure, it could be a sig, or it could be someone crossing out the p haha.


----------



## Djent As Fook

Purchased 2 Periphery shirts a few days ago. Should be getting here soon. 

It this awesome? Y/Y?


----------



## Customisbetter

yes its awesome. i only have one shirt and one hoodie.


----------



## Randy

Listened to this puppy again this morning. Man, the vocals on Zyglrox are farkin' brutal.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Zyglrox in general is frakin' brutal! Those tapping riffs and those ridiculous harmonics get me every time haha


----------



## Winspear

Alright! 10 days later and it's finally here. It's been so difficult for me to not listen to any of this on YouTube  I can honestly say this is the first time I've said "Yes!" when opening a package 

Listenting now and this is fucking EPIC! 





I also have the white+orange 'circle' shirt, and "Got Djent?" on it's way. 

EDIT: I have really bad OCD when it comes to collecting music...I notice the disc WITH vocals did not rip with exclamation marks on Jetpacks was Yes and Icarus Lives, unlike the instrumental disc...Should I type some?


----------



## MikeH

I'm the same way. 
iTunes didn't recognize the instrumental disc so I went through and filled out the entire tracklist with all of the proper information. No grammatical errors.


----------



## Mwoit

Mine arrived today too!


----------



## essentara

This music makes me go ouch. In good ways.


----------



## tr0n

Just got my t-shirt order through today, I now have 2 copies of the album, a regular and special addition version, plus 2 posters - 1 of which is signed. The special addition is opened but I think I'll keep the regular edition in it's packaging. ^^


----------



## Netherhound

I would like to congratz Bulb and everyone from Periphery for charting #128 on the Billboard.

Great job on putting out an awesome debut!


----------



## vhmetalx

Im listening to this with chris storey right now. i still love this album!


----------



## Default_M

Mine arrived today and I've listened to it 2 or 3 times. It's pretty good but I don't think it could ever fully live up to the hype.


----------



## eventhetrees

My drummer apparently got his order today! I didn't get mine yet!! AHH going nuts, better get it on monday!


----------



## Dwellingers

Got mine yesterday - pure awesomeness! Its definetly excellent when housecleaning and doing my homework. Later I will try the periphery effect on courting my girlfriend


----------



## eegor

EtherealEntity said:


> Alright! 10 days later and it's finally here. It's been so difficult for me to not listen to any of this on YouTube  I can honestly say this is the first time I've said "Yes!" when opening a package
> 
> Listenting now and this is fucking EPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the white+orange 'circle' shirt, and "Got Djent?" on it's way.
> 
> EDIT: I have really bad OCD when it comes to collecting music...I notice the disc WITH vocals did not rip with exclamation marks on Jetpacks was Yes and Icarus Lives, unlike the instrumental disc...Should I type some?



We got the same package. I'm wearing my shirt as I type this.

I've listened to the album a good 20 times since I got it. I couldn't wait to get it so I bought it off iTunes. (I also really wanted to here Captin On) This is honestly one of my favorite albums ever. It has nothing to do with the hype or anything, it's just because this is my absolute favorite kind of music.


----------



## IamLukas

Omg fuck merchconnection!
I preordered 2 packages and paid 2 packages...but....my package arrived with the bill, written in it Quantity 2, but there's just one package. . WTF?
I wrote an email to merchconnection a week ago and nothing happens .
Damn it!


----------



## Harry

I've had the album since the 28th of April and I've heard it 14 times now according to my iTunes list.
It's strange, I was never really that into listening to Bulb's soundclick stuff that much so I was never all that familiar with many of the tunes at all so I guess I was never really caught into the hype.
Now that I've really had a chance to sit down the full album and get it into my memory, it's some great stuff.
It will be interesting to see when the new Nevermore album comes as to which one I like better


----------



## technomancer

IamLukas said:


> Omg fuck merchconnection!
> I preordered 2 packages and paid 2 packages...but....my package arrived with the bill, written in it Quantity 2, but there's just one package. . WTF?
> I wrote an email to merchconnection a week ago and nothing happens .
> Damn it!



email them again / call them and if you get no response call your credit card company and reverse 1/2 the charge for non-delivery of goods


----------



## Default_M

Favourite part of the album is the Elliot guest spot in Racecar. I was looking forward to the Casey one but he kinda sounds really similar to Spencer in this one.


----------



## FMG

this album has been kicking my ass non-stop now 

FAVOR!! has anyone got an mp3 version of super saijan by The Djentlemen???
would REALLY appreciate it if someone did!


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

i rule



Default_M said:


> Favourite part of the album is the Elliot guest spot in Racecar. I was looking forward to the Casey one but he kinda sounds really similar to Spencer in this one.


----------



## Mwoit

Default_M said:


> Favourite part of the album is the Elliot guest spot in Racecar. I was looking forward to the Casey one but he kinda sounds really similar to Spencer in this one.



+1 

I find it funny cus his vocals are just so distinct; it's like "THAT AIN'T SPENCER YO". But I do enjoy his part a lot.


----------



## sol niger 333

First of all Brian Posehn seems to have pretty narrow musical taste. He is one of those typical "stuck in the old school" metal guys. Clean vocals are amazing when done well. I get more annoyed at screaming for the sake of screaming without real intent behind the lyrics. Also its not the clean vocals that are the problem, Brian couldnt have been wider of the mark. IMO it's because of the instrumental/prog nature of the music it sometimes lacks the foundation/direction to put memorable vocals over. Thus spencer comes across as an after thought and superfluous at times. 

Also in my opinion he is trying to do too much instead of inhabiting the music. Clean or distorted it doesn't matter. A vocalist needs to be included in the writing process. Classic example is tool. Aenima had much more memorable vocals because the songs were structured to find a place for everyone. Also Maynard inhabits a mix instead of trampling all over it like Spencer has done on a lot of this record. I shouldnt be comparing the two as they are drastically different animals but tool are a great example of prog serving a song instead of dominating it. 


I think a little growing and the next record will be one that I can actually listen to more before getting annoyed with the vocals and having to go put something else on. I have always thought Bulb was quite freakishly amazing and he has a bright future ahead of him. I'm very interested in what time will do for Spencers vox. He is a talented dude but may be trying to do too much. This is all just my opinion so dont crucify me. I think they are amazing but didn't quite hit this one out of the park for what I want from music. Jet Packs was yes has some stunning moments as does the album but I reckon if they stick it out till the next record we'll see something more amazing and something I can connect to more emotionally.


----------



## etcetera

IamLukas said:


> Omg fuck merchconnection!
> I preordered 2 packages and paid 2 packages...but....my package arrived with the bill, written in it Quantity 2, but there's just one package. . WTF?
> I wrote an email to merchconnection a week ago and nothing happens .
> Damn it!



This doesn't surprise me at all. I ordered AAL about 6 months ago and never received it, and after months of email conversation with Prosthetic I just gave up on getting it at all, or a refund. Apparently selling things on the internet alleviates the merchant of normal inconveniences such as manners, communication, or actually sending the goods.


----------



## BrainArt

ElliotOMNOM said:


> i rule



That you do, Elliot, that you do.  That just so happens to be my favorite part of Racecar, as well.


----------



## bulb

ElliotOMNOM said:


> i rule



hahah yes you do


----------



## Prydogga

ElliotOMNOM said:


> i rule


----------



## Customisbetter

I think the Elliot spot is my favorite spot on Racecar also. I still haven't found Casey. anybody got a timeframe for me?


----------



## Default_M

Pretty sure it's around 5:35. The follow the light part.
He may appear again at the very end but I'm not too sure on that. Casey and Spencer sound very similar to me in this song.


----------



## technomancer

ElliotOMNOM said:


> i rule



Indeed... now you and Misha need to get to work on more OMNOM stuff (because I know neither of you is busy with anything else )


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I thought Casey was doing the growls at 5.57 
So Casey is doing the cleans at 5.35 and Elliot the br00talz?


----------



## Cynic

"@darmstrongx92 casey did no vocals on racecar, thats all spencer"

Why did Periphery tell me this?


----------



## eleven59

Cynic said:


> "@darmstrongx92 casey did no vocals on racecar, thats all spencer"
> 
> Why did Periphery tell me this?



No idea, since the album credits clearly list Casey as having guest vocals on Racecar.


----------



## Default_M

Marv Attaxx said:


> I thought Casey was doing the growls at 5.57
> So Casey is doing the cleans at 5.35 and Elliot the br00talz?



Elliot does the I can hear your voice at night part at 4:37, definite on that.
Not 100% on the Casey bit but it sounds like him there.


----------



## Customisbetter

I find it hilarious that we are having trouble differentiating Spencer and Casey yet Spence is constantly trashed as a worse singer.


----------



## Djent As Fook

Customisbetter said:


> I find it hilarious that we are having trouble differentiating Spencer and Casey yet Spence is constantly trashed as a worse singer.



That is interesting.

On the issue at hand: I'm sure Spencer is doing the singing on 5:35 of Racecar.


----------



## ddtonfire

I though it was pretty obvious that it's Casey at 5:57. The timbre of his growl is more gritty, less round, and more sinister than Spencer's.


----------



## Progfrog

Okay guys, I have pre-ordered this son of a beast, along with many other fleshy objects, such as a signed poster, hoodie, and the instrumental, which would equal the deluxe edition lol

Well, this I ordered in March! Now, I know they couldn't ship before 4/20 obviously, and I live in Norway, also so I am one patient one. But when I go to merchconnection.com to get updated I get this message:

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on March 19, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. No further information is available for this item. 

What does this mean? WILL I EVER GET MY SWORD OF FLESH IN MY MAILBOX OR IS 397 NOK SPENT ON NOTHING? :'(


----------



## Customisbetter

it means they havne't shipped it yet.

and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Progfrog

Thanks  
Now I'm relaxed. And impatient. Hnggggggg.

Btw, have heard the album, my penis exploded several amounts of times.


----------



## FMG

ddtonfire said:


> I though it was pretty obvious that it's Casey at 5:57. The timbre of his growl is more gritty, less round, and more sinister than Spencer's.



Same here, it's a much deeper growl.


----------



## Default_M

Progfrog said:


> Okay guys, I have pre-ordered this son of a beast, along with many other fleshy objects, such as a signed poster, hoodie, and the instrumental, which would equal the deluxe edition lol
> 
> Well, this I ordered in March! Now, I know they couldn't ship before 4/20 obviously, and I live in Norway, also so I am one patient one. But when I go to merchconnection.com to get updated I get this message:
> 
> The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on March 19, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. No further information is available for this item.
> 
> What does this mean? WILL I EVER GET MY SWORD OF FLESH IN MY MAILBOX OR IS 397 NOK SPENT ON NOTHING? :'(



Don't worry, mine said the same and still does now, but it showed up at my house on Friday.


----------



## Default_M

Customisbetter said:


> I find it hilarious that we are having trouble differentiating Spencer and Casey yet Spence is constantly trashed as a worse singer.



Haha good point. I've loved Spencer's vocals ever since I heard the sampler, I'll admit the live videos of him haven't impressed me but they are very bad quality audio. I'm not as keen on his growls as I am Chris' but I can put up with them.
They're similar to Casey's and I never really liked those either.


----------



## Bobo

Default_M said:


> I've loved Spencer's vocals ever since I heard the sampler.



I didn't, but there was no way I wasn't listening to this self titled debut long play record over and over again. And now I've really come to like his vocals. Now the instrumentals don't have the same appeal to me w/o the lyrics/vocals.


----------



## Isan

To clear it up, Casey's guest vocals on racecar are at 5:57-6:03.... He does the deep growl.


----------



## Default_M

Does he not do the cleans at 5:35? I thought it kinda sounded like him on the highs.
It almost seems pointless to advertise him being a guest vocalist if it's just that growl, it sounds like any other on there IMO.
Should have just told no one about it and then announced it in 6 months time and watched everyone go "ah I knew it!"


----------



## Progfrog

Default_M said:


> Don't worry, mine said the same and still does now, but it showed up at my house on Friday.



I can sleep again, thank you!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Isan said:


> To clear it up, Casey's guest vocals on racecar are at 5:57-6:03.... He does the deep growl.


Yeah, I was right


----------



## Prydogga

technomancer said:


> Indeed... now you and Misha need to get to work on more OMNOM stuff (because I know neither of you is busy with anything else )



+ Like a billion.


----------



## bulb

Default_M said:


> Does he not do the cleans at 5:35? I thought it kinda sounded like him on the highs.
> It almost seems pointless to advertise him being a guest vocalist if it's just that growl, it sounds like any other on there IMO.
> Should have just told no one about it and then announced it in 6 months time and watched everyone go "ah I knew it!"



I find it so hilarious (and perhaps a little telling of how much people love to hate on the new guy) to see how confused people are on the guest spots.
Spence gets hate for his vocals being not as good as Casey's and yet i have people talking as if they know for a fact that Casey did guest singing vox on Insomnia Jetpacks, Zyglrox and Racecar, when in fact Casey's only guest spot is a little joke. He was visiting us at Matt Murphy's and we got him to track that 7 second part for fun, he didnt even know we were actually going to use it.

So yes, there you have it, Casey's only part on the album is 7 seconds long in Racecar and is all screaming. The singing parts in Insomnia and Jetpacks and Racecar, and the "br00tal growls" in Zyglrox are all Spencer.

Flawless Victory!

/pointless hating rant

(oh and inb4 the "i actually knew those parts were spencer all along" hate haha)


----------



## Mwoit

Isan said:


> To clear it up, Casey's guest vocals on racecar are at 5:57-6:03.... He does the deep growl.



+1

I thought it was quite obvious that was him. Like, "this clearly ain't no Spencer!"

Loving the vocals, while I did order the special instrumental version, I listen to the vocal one more often.


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> I find it so hilarious (and perhaps a little telling of how much people love to hate on the new guy) to see how confused people are on the guest spots.
> Spence gets hate for his vocals being not as good as Casey's and yet i have people talking as if they know for a fact that Casey did guest singing vox on Insomnia Jetpacks, Zyglrox and Racecar, when in fact Casey's only guest spot is a little joke. He was visiting us at Matt Murphy's and we got him to track that 7 second part for fun, he didnt even know we were actually going to use it.
> 
> So yes, there you have it, Casey's only part on the album is 7 seconds long in Racecar and is all screaming. The singing parts in Insomnia and Jetpacks and Racecar, and the "br00tal growls" in Zyglrox are all Spencer.
> 
> Flawless Victory!
> 
> /pointless hating rant
> 
> (oh and inb4 the "i actually knew those parts were spencer all along" hate haha)



A wild Cpt. Nerdrage appears!


----------



## Randy

I heard Tommy Vext did the R-R-R-R-R's in the Ragtime Dandies bit.


----------



## Default_M

bulb said:


> I find it so hilarious (and perhaps a little telling of how much people love to hate on the new guy) to see how confused people are on the guest spots.
> Spence gets hate for his vocals being not as good as Casey's and yet i have people talking as if they know for a fact that Casey did guest singing vox on Insomnia Jetpacks, Zyglrox and Racecar, when in fact Casey's only guest spot is a little joke. He was visiting us at Matt Murphy's and we got him to track that 7 second part for fun, he didnt even know we were actually going to use it.
> 
> So yes, there you have it, Casey's only part on the album is 7 seconds long in Racecar and is all screaming. The singing parts in Insomnia and Jetpacks and Racecar, and the "br00tal growls" in Zyglrox are all Spencer.
> 
> Flawless Victory!
> 
> /pointless hating rant
> 
> (oh and inb4 the "i actually knew those parts were spencer all along" hate haha)



I can't decide if you were agreeing with me saying the Casey spot was kinda pointless, or having a go at me for saying it there haha.

I'm disappointed that Casey didn't have more of a prominent part, but only because I want something that will tide me over until his solo album comes out. 
It's not Casey's band anymore, and as I said, him and Spencer sound pretty similar anyway which is why I was so excited when the sampler came out.

I'm surprised you haven't gone completely off the rails already what with how deadly serious some people seem to take your band (especially when you have song titles like Jetpacks Was Yes! haha).


----------



## Bobo

Randy said:


> I heard Tommy Vext did the R-R-R-R-R's in the Ragtime Dandies bit.


 
 Nice one.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

JoshIsNumber3 said:


> in after Bulbs butthurt rant because people like another singer.



To be fair there is lots of undue hate on Spencer. I'll admit when I first heard him just as the turnover happened (and shortly after I met Chris after a show and thought he was really cool) I was like "eh..." but he's grown tremendously on me and I like his vocals a lot - it was just a transition and I wasn't used to his voice for a bit, not to mention I met him at the album release party briefly and he was chill as hell.

I also think it's absolutely silly when people outright comment on a band's MySpace to say, literally, "YO YOUR NEW SINGER SUCKS DICK LOLOL." Fuck those people.


----------



## JoshIsNumber3

I don't mind Spencer at all. I think the cleans are a bit out of his range and it sounds a bit forced, but it works okay for the band. His growls and screams are amazing and make up for it. He works well with the band.


----------



## corellia_guitar

Mo Jiggity said:


> I also think it's absolutely silly when people outright comment on a band's MySpace to say, literally, "YO YOUR NEW SINGER SUCKS DICK LOLOL." Fuck those people.



Truth. That kind of stuff pisses me off so much.


----------



## bulb

JoshIsNumber3 said:


> in after Bulbs chocolate ice cream.



fix'd


----------



## Taylor2

Misha, what did you do as far as drums went on the album?


It sounds great!


----------



## Randy

With how sandy everybody's collective vagina has been about the vocals on the album and a few trolls lurking around in this thread, I figured we needed some levity. 

Just to reiterate, I've heard more "armchair producer" bullshit about this album than any other I've listened to in the last decade. Srsly. Spencer's on the CD, and the record company knows what they're doing so obviously it was a descent fit. If you don't like it, go write something of your own or go cry in your pillow or something. "Woulda, shoulda, coulda" bitching about Periphery's vocals got old about 3 years ago. The album is what it is. Deal with it.


----------



## Kwonnie

I like Spencer. He's a sick vocalist all around to me. Periphery sounds even more unusual because he doesn't 'blend' with the instrumentation and really stands out. I haven't heard Periphery's previous vocalists but if they're any better than their current one, they must be orgasmic. I only wish I could sound half as good as him, really.


----------



## Isan

Taylor said:


> Misha, what did you do as far as drums went on the album?
> 
> 
> It sounds great!



everything was recorded on an electric kit and he used superior for the samples


----------



## Prydogga

Randy said:


> With how sandy everybody's collective vagina has been about the vocals on the album and a few trolls lurking around in this thread, I figured we needed some levity.
> 
> Just to reiterate, I've heard more "armchair producer" bullshit about this album than any other I've listened to in the last decade. Srsly. Spencer's on the CD, and the record company knows what they're doing so obviously it was a descent fit. If you don't like it, go write something of your own or go cry in your pillow or something. "Woulda, shoulda, coulda" bitching about Periphery's vocals got old about 3 years ago. *The album is what it is. Deal with it.*



+1 

He can scream, sing ridiculously high and use vibrato flawlessly, what more do you want peeps? Geeze. Sometimes I think we get a bit too caught up in the tone and mix, and I think I've yet to hear nay comments about the way the music *_sounds_* in the sense that less tech savvy listeners would refer to, it all seems to be the vocal complaints, again it's surprising to see so much complaining and _less than constructive_ criticism in what I guess is now the Periphery thread.


----------



## JoePayne

I just wanna say this so it's said (probably again). This band fucking rocks. Official Joe Payne approval. (for whatever the hell that is worth.) haha


----------



## Customisbetter

Customisbetter said:


> I find it hilarious that we are having trouble differentiating Spencer and Casey yet Spence is constantly trashed as a worse singer.





bulb said:


> I find it so hilarious... to see how confused people are on the guest spots. Spence gets hate for his vocals being not as good as Casey's...




Stop copying me Bulb!


----------



## MikeH

JoshIsNumber3 said:


> in after Bulbs butthurt rant because people like another singer.



In after intarwebz fag criticizes a band he can't hold a candle to.

Seriously people. It's been said before. Spencer is the new singer of Periphery. Not Casey. Nor will Casey be back again....atleast to our knowing. If you want to bitch about how much Casey was better than Spencer, go download the 2004-2008 demos and have yourself a ball.

inb4 inb4


----------



## bldvmt

bulb your band's debut album kills everything, congrats. Continue doing so excellent work ;+]


----------



## bulb

Thanks Randy! Pretty much sums it up.
You know i have no problem with people disliking my band/my music/the singer/you name it. Some people will like, some people wont and thats fine, thats the case for EVERY BAND IN THE WORLD. 
But the whining and complaining is just not productive and i feel like the majority of the "criticism" is just made to provoke rather than to be constructive, now this is the internet i know, so its whatever, but at the same to quote jimmy from south park its like "come on!"



Customisbetter said:


> Stop copying me Bulb!



we apparently have a similar sense of humor no?


----------



## Customisbetter

Apperently.


----------



## Taylor2

Isan said:


> everything was recorded on an electric kit and he used superior for the samples



Just Superior?


----------



## Isan

Taylor said:


> Just Superior?



with either metal foundry or DFH .. I cant remember


----------



## bulb

Taylor said:


> Just Superior?



Drum samples are Superior 2.0, played by Matt on a roland td-20


----------



## ddtonfire

It's amazing how even better and more natural they sound when played by a human rather than just programmed in piano roll! All the true nuances are there rather than being altered by a "randomizing" algorithm.


----------



## Randy

^


Superior 2.0 especially leaves _soooo_ much room for nuances and stuff that. The way it picks up the variations on something like a snare roll are unreal.


----------



## eventhetrees

So I'm laying in bed this morning and I hear something in the mail slot struggling to squeeze in. I knew it was my pre-order finally so I ran to the door and there it was. I tore the package open like I was 5 years old and it was Christmas morning haha.

Glad I waited for my order to come in, proud of my self control and it made the album that much better.

On first listen my brain hurt. Overall it surpassed my expectations. All the touch ups/changes from the demo's made it quite fresh to me despite listening to the demos a ton. For example, the outro to Jetpacks was Yes!, the chug pattern of the chorus rhythm, the way you made the guitars like "purrr" for that riff (only way I can put it) is simply amazing. 

Current Favourites: Jetpacks, Zyglrox, Letter Experiment, Racecar.

Upon repeated listens the vocals really grew on me. I couldn't imagine the challenge of writing vocals to these songs, it really takes multiple listens for the melodies to sink in. The interludes between the tracks are amazing and just the overall concept and feel of the album is very consistent. Minus Ragtime dandies thrown into Icarus, I appreciate it, sticking true to the demos and the funny things thrown into there but I'll be cutting that out when I put it on my iPod.

I couldn't imagine being brand new to Periphery and listening to this, it really takes at least 10 listens to even comprehend what your hearing, not saying the sound is cluttered. I just mean to truly appreciate the song writing, structure and hooks. 

It bothers me how tight the guitar tracks are, or just the album as a whole. So this leads me to my question and please answer honestly if you can.

While tracking guitars (or tracking in general) are there any funny temper tantrum stories? Like in the one Parkway Drive studio blog you see one of the guitarists storm out and literally toss his guitar in the trash, maybe that's just the stress of working with Adam D. But I can imagine tracking Zyglrox as tight as it is must have been stressful at times.

Overall I saw 4.4/5.

Can't wait to see what the future holds for Periphery and future releases. Especially when Spencer is much more set in with the band. Let's be realistic it had to have been real tough for him to jump into this project and this album, minus that factor I think he did an excellent job.

It's inevitable that since you guys had a few singers the comparisons will always happen no matter what. Even misery signals, they got a new front man after the first album, and now he's been on 2 records and he's still constantly compared to the first guy.

My only complaint, how come I didn't get anything funny on my poster like "double down" or "gnarly!". ... 

edit: does any one have a good link to the Album art of the case that goes around the cd, the black/blue version of the album art, I'd like to tag it as the art for the instrumental disc...


----------



## matt397

eventhetrees said:


> So I'm laying in bed this morning and I hear something in the mail slot struggling to squeeze in. I knew it was my pre-order finally so I ran to the door and there it was. I tore the package open like I was 5 years old and it was Christmas morning haha.



well shit Im glad to hear you got yours cause Im still waiting for mine an Im like an hour away from you


----------



## Winspear

eventhetrees said:


> Bla bla bla.



Great review. Pretty much my exact thoughts! This is seriously the best thing I've ever heard, next to AAL. I'll have to wait a few months until I know which I like more, because this record has hit me in the face just as hard as AAL did 

And what you said about Jetpacks last chorus "purr" - I am addicted to that.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Has anyone relistened to any of Chris Barretto's live performances with Periphery? It's amazing to hear that he's like, a whole octave lower then most of what Spencer does on the album. I remember checking out an old, shitty video of Totla Mad, and thinking "Wow, ok. Spencer is definitely the right choice for this band." No disrespect to Chris though. He's got better growls, but to each his own.


----------



## eventhetrees

EtherealEntity said:


> Great review. Pretty much my exact thoughts! This is seriously the best thing I've ever heard, next to AAL. I'll have to wait a few months until I know which I like more, because this record has hit me in the face just as hard as AAL did
> 
> And what you said about Jetpacks last chorus "purr" - I am addicted to that.



Lmao at how you quoted me. Sorry I was waiting about 2 weeks past the release date for this, hate to bla bla alot about it.

But yeah glad you know what I mean about the purr haha.


----------



## Winspear

eventhetrees said:


> Lmao at how you quoted me. Sorry I was waiting about 2 weeks past the release date for this, hate to bla bla alot about it.
> 
> But yeah glad you know what I mean about the purr haha.



Haha that's cool! I was waiting too, only received mine 2 days ago I think. Just I've been too busy listenting to it on repeat to write a review


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> Thanks Randy! Pretty much sums it up.
> You know i have no problem with people disliking my band/my music/the singer/you name it. Some people will like, some people wont and thats fine, thats the case for EVERY BAND IN THE WORLD.
> But the whining and complaining is just not productive and i feel like the majority of the "criticism" is just made to provoke rather than to be constructive, now this is the internet i know, so its whatever, but at the same to quote jimmy from south park its like "come on!"



yeah come on dudes! Internet is serious business, for realz It's all fun and games till the bulb-ninjas are deployed from the Djentagon to fuckin pwn your ass for constructing provokative critism. mutha fos betta reckanize!


----------



## DVRP

After listening to the album multiple times all i can say is, Wow. Its amazing in so many ways. Thank you guys for making such an amazing album.


----------



## Bobo

bulb said:


> n after Bulbs chocolate ice cream
> 
> fix'd



Add Reese's Peanut Butter Topping to that. I just recently found that stuff and it's practically all I eat now, it's now the base of my healthy-food-pyramid.

I'm not sure what it has to do w/ Periphery, but healthy eating tips should be welcome in all internets threads.


----------



## Bobo

JoePayne said:


> I just wanna say this so it's said (probably again). This band fucking rocks. Official Joe Payne approval. (for whatever the hell that is worth.) haha



I thought my approval was important, then I realized a truely bad ass musician gave his approval and my approval tucked it's tail and ran away


----------



## Djent As Fook

My 2 Periphery shirts just arrived. FUCK YEAR.

I'd take pictures, but my camera is being a cunt.


----------



## FMG

FMG said:


> FAVOR!! has anyone got an mp3 version of super saijan by The Djentlemen???
> would REALLY appreciate it if someone did!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cynic said:


> A wild Cpt. Nerdrage appears!


----------



## kingpinMS3

here's the latest devilz dozen list from liquid metal on Sirius/XM:
*Devilz Dozen! #12Exodus-Downfall #11Living Sacrifice-Rules of Engagement #10Overkill-Ironbound #9Periphery-Icarus Lives #8Demon Hunter-Tie This Around Your Neck#7 Sick Of It All-Death Or Jail #6Knives Out-Swollen Mistress#5Hellyeah-Cowboy Way#4Triptykon-A Thousand Lies #3 Fear Factory-Powershifter #2 Soulfly-Rise Of The Fallen #1 High On Fire-Frost Hammer!*


----------



## bulb

whoa! thats a good thing i think? right?


----------



## SerratedSkies

Periphery getting beat by Hellyeah is a foulacy.


----------



## Customisbetter

Devilz dozen sounds pretty badass. I don't recognize anything else on that list though so I can't truly say whether its good or not.


----------



## Mr Violence

SerratedSkies said:


> Periphery getting beat by Hellyeah is a foulacy.



Hellyeah existing is an atrocity.

I first heard the album version of Icarus Lives! on Liquid while test driving a car. Needless to say, I bought the car.

I had my criticisms but it's still my #1 album of the year so far.


----------



## gunshow86de

So I was watching the first half of season three of Arrested Development; please tell me Jetpacks Was Yes! comes from the episode where George Michael flies the Japanese jetpack.


----------



## Xiphos68

Got my copy today!

Periphery rules!!!

Thanks Bulb for everything!


Also, thank God and my Mom for this CD!


EDIT: BULB do you have any tabs for Periphery? Specifically Zyglrox?

Also, what tuning do you guys use?


----------



## Customisbetter

Mr Violence said:


> Hellyeah existing is an atrocity.
> 
> I first heard the album version of Icarus Lives! on Liquid while test driving a car. Needless to say, I bought the car.



This post NEEDS pictures.


----------



## ManBeast

gunshow86de said:


> So I was watching the first half of season three of Arrested Development; please tell me Jetpacks Was Yes! comes from the episode where George Michael flies the Japanese jetpack.



hahaha i was watching that episode on demand last night and noticed the same thing.


----------



## Yaris

Guitarist of Periphery selling old rig. Mesa TC Electronics Ibanez...

Saw this the other day and I was wondering which guitarist it is. Alex? I was actually thinking about buying the Tube Screamer.

EDIT: I just realized it's Jake after watching the video of each of them going over their setups.


----------



## Customisbetter

Triple rec that Jake.


----------



## vhmetalx

Antenna said:


> yeah come on dudes! Internet is serious business, for realz It's all fun and games till the bulb-ninjas are deployed from the Djentagon to fuckin pwn your ass for constructing provokative critism. mutha fos betta reckanize!



haha did noone notice this?! this made me lol quite hard.


----------



## gunshow86de

ManBeast said:


> hahaha i was watching that episode on demand last night and noticed the same thing.



Yeah, I saw the Japanese website when the dad was ordering it. It said _Jetpacks was Yes!_; it took me a while to remember where I had seen that before. That has to be where the title comes from.


----------



## warped

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT: stick to the megathread for all Periphery/Bulb-related stuff. Read the OP.*

Just a heads up to my fellow Australians... Periphery are touring with Dillinger Escape Plan dates and info are on PERIPHERY - ALBUM OUT 4/20 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The Ticketek website doesn't mention Periphery in Dillinger Escape Plan ticket listing - and it looks like the Melb venue has been changed to Billboards..

See you there!!!

16 May 2010 6:00 P 
The Capitol w/THE DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN Perth, Western Au, AU 

18 May 2010 6:00 P 
Fowlers w/THE DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN Adelaide, AU 

19 May 2010 6:00 P 
The Palace w/THE DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN Melbourne, AU 

21 May 2010 6:00 P 
The Metro w/THE DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN Sydney, AU 

23 May 2010 6:00 P 
The Hi-Fi W/THE DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN Brisbaine, AU


----------



## Xanithon

Lucky bastards! Make sure to get some videos (hopefully some 'good quality' ones also) also film this new song they're rehearsing for.


----------



## Harry

Oh man, I just got tickets for The Dillinger Escape Plan and Periphery at Billboards..... excited as fuck!


----------



## gunshow86de

Xanithon said:


> Lucky bastards! Make sure to get some videos (hopefully some 'good quality' ones also) also film this new song they're rehearsing for.



My geography ain't so good, but aren't you pretty close to Australia?


----------



## Prydogga

gunshow86de said:


> My geography ain't so good, but aren't you pretty close to Australia?



An expensive plane flight or long-ish boat ride to get to a crowded city for one night? I don't know. Price for people in Aus near shows or in the cities is about a third of what it would cost to go see them for NZers I'd guess.


----------



## gunshow86de

Xiphos68 said:


> BULB do you have any tabs for Periphery? Specifically Zyglrox?
> 
> Also, what tuning do you guys use?



You should check out this thread, right here => http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-and-techniques/69157-bulb-periphery-tabs.html


----------



## gunshow86de

Prydogga said:


> An expensive plane flight or long-ish boat ride to get to a crowded city for one night? I don't know. Price for people in Aus near shows or in the cities is about a third of what it would cost to go see them for NZers I'd guess.



Oh, I thought the boat ride would be like a quick ferry ride on over. I was only half-joking when I said my geography wasn't so good.


----------



## Prydogga

gunshow86de said:


> Oh, I thought the boat ride would be like a quick ferry ride on over. I was only half-joking when I said my geography wasn't so good.



My geography ain't too good, I don't know how long the journey would be by boat  I should know these things.


----------



## matt397

Is there anyone from Canada that has not recieved there package yet ?


----------



## bulb

gunshow86de said:


> So I was watching the first half of season three of Arrested Development; please tell me Jetpacks Was Yes! comes from the episode where George Michael flies the Japanese jetpack.



Hehe thats EXACTLY where its from, i mean come on its the best show ever...ever!


----------



## Furtive Glance

I finally got mine last night!





Can you tell I'm also quite bored?! LOL

Letter Experiment is something else. I'm digging that one a lot.


----------



## right_to_rage

AH! thats funny ^. I think mine is at home, hopefully I'll get it this weekend and respond with another ridiculous picture


----------



## mikernaut

So I've been spinning the disc constantly while working on a new digital painting , so it kinda turned into a weird visual version of "Icarus Lives" (and maybe abit of "Jetpacks was yes!")

I just showed it to Misha and it sounded like he dug it so I hope it's cool to put this up for alittle free promo for the band ( and my art, shameless self plug ) and just to Periph. fans ingeneral.

He's been giving alot of free music out over the years , so here's a chance for me to give back alittle.


here's a down sampled , really blurry little teaser image







a huge 3008x2248 pixel version is available for download on my cghub gallery- Icarus Lives by Mikernaut - Michael Leonard - CGHUB ( hit the download full rez button under the image to the right)

otherwise you can pm me with ur email if you'd like a specific resolution. I made a bunch but don't really have anywhere to host them for download.


----------



## Jango

That is my new background. Awesome.


----------



## Uncreative123

I dig Periphery/Bulb and all, but man, I caught part of their set at NEMHC and their new vocalist just could NOT hit a right note to save his life. I know the main stage can have its share of monitor issues, which would have contributed to this, but it was pretty hard to listen to. 

I didn't see any NEMHC/Periphery threads, so I put it here. Now you can all complain about it.


----------



## ManBeast

Uncreative123 said:


> I dig Periphery/Bulb and all, but man, I caught part of their set at NEMHC and their new vocalist just could NOT hit a right note to save his life. I know the main stage can have its share of monitor issues, which would have contributed to this, but it was pretty hard to listen to.
> 
> I didn't see any NEMHC/Periphery threads, so I put it here. Now you can all complain about it.



Every review Ive seen on here says Spencer can hit every note live unless the monitors are crap, he can't hear himself, or if it's the third Thursday of the month etc.


----------



## bulb

ManBeast said:


> Every review Ive seen on here says Spencer can hit every note live unless the monitors are crap, he can't hear himself, or if it's the third Thursday of the month etc.



Or the 1st and 3rd tuesday! We actually have the Spencer off nites in a pamphlet we hand out before every show!


----------



## ManBeast

bulb said:


> Or the 1st and 3rd tuesday! We actually have the Spencer off nites in a pamphlet we hand out before every show!


----------



## Customisbetter

Can. Not. Rep.


----------



## bulb

At any rate, we are human beings, we arent even going to pretend that we are anywhere near perfect live, any of us... We have a lot to learn and a long way to go but we are having a blast writing and performing the music we love! I am turbo proud of everyone in the band, and i know we will always strive to be better!


----------



## El Caco

That's it  Have fun doing what you enjoy doing, making the music that you enjoy, put it out there and be happy if other people appreciate it. You can be true to yourself or you can make pop music. If you are lucky you can be true to yourself and be popular enough.


----------



## Cadavuh

This CD has hands down the best mix ive ever heard on a metal cd imo


----------



## bulb

Wise words S7eve!


----------



## bulb

Cadavuh said:


> This CD has hands down the best mix ive ever heard on a metal cd imo



Wow dude, thank you so much!! Seriously!


----------



## Cadavuh

Yea dude seriously. The guitar tone is soooo sick. What did you sim on the axe fx when you tracked the guitars?


----------



## Xanithon

Prydogga said:


> My geography ain't too good, I don't know how long the journey would be by boat  I should know these things.



By boat would be stupid IMO - best i could do would be like a $500-600 NZD return flight to Sydney from here... IF i had the money i'd be all over those shows... . Also +1 for awesome guitar tone.

OH and my Periphery package arrived at my home... Which is where i'm NOT at.. NOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## NickB11

I have had the CD in my car since it came out and I LOVE it...people always ask, Who is this? And Im like dude, Periphery baby, Periphery haha. I freakin love Jetspacks was Yes...so Epic!! I honestly thought i would just listen to the instrumental cd more, but I really like how the vocals turned out


----------



## Bobo

Cadavuh said:


> This CD has hands down the best mix ive ever heard on a metal cd imo



Yeah I also thought it was very tight, kinda surprising because I assume it was pretty low budget (could be wrong). Please Bulb show Metallica how to do it


----------



## Furtive Glance

+20 Billion on the mixing comment. Even with all the crazy stuff going on, you can still pick apart the little nuances. Sweetness!


----------



## White Cluster

I was so used to the other versions that at first listen it just wasn't doing it for me.After repeated blastings while working I have to say I can't imagine it sounding any better.Spencer's vox is great and totally fits the music.The total package is unlike everything out there.Originality is so rare these days. 

I approve

Bulb..Did you pimp ss.org to Loomis? If so,Thanks


----------



## Harry

NickBen said:


> I have had the CD in my car since it came out and I LOVE it...people always ask, Who is this? And Im like dude, Periphery baby, Periphery haha. I freakin love Jetspacks was Yes...so Epic!! I honestly thought i would just listen to the instrumental cd more, but I really like how the vocals turned out



Honestly I haven't even put on the instrumental disc yet. I fucking love the vocals.
I was never one of the fanboy types, and there was a lot of talk about Spencer's vocals not being as good as the previous guys, so I had no idea if he would deliver the goods. But so far, I have absolutely no issues with the vocals at all.
In fact I can't even picture Jetpack Was Yes! without the vocals. It's just such a vocally driven song and if you took the vocals away, it wouldn't be half as good IMO


----------



## Customisbetter

^Same here. i feel kinda bad for not even opening my preorder. I've just used my store-bought disc.


----------



## warped

Hey Misha - if you read this message.... What gear are you guy using on your Aus tour? Are you all bringing your full rigs? Or hiring/renting/endorsing gear here? 

Catch you in Melbourne!!! Can't wait - any idea what time you guys are playing? Are you opening?


----------



## matt397

warped said:


> Hey Misha - if you read this message.... What gear are you guy using on your Aus tour? Are you all bringing your full rigs? Or hiring/renting/endorsing gear here?
> 
> Catch you in Melbourne!!! Can't wait - any idea what time you guys are playing? Are you opening?



This should answer your question, the answer being no they can't bring there full rigs.


----------



## Nats

bulb said:


> Or the 1st and 3rd tuesday! We actually have the Spencer off nites in a pamphlet we hand out before every show!



lol


----------



## bulb

Bobo said:


> Yeah I also thought it was very tight, kinda surprising because I assume it was pretty low budget (could be wrong). Please Bulb show Metallica how to do it



Haha it isnt even low budget, its no budget!! I did everything except for the vocals, Matt Murphy (who is Spencer's best friend) tracked his vocals for free for us, so we actually didnt have to spend a dime, especially since i also mastered the album! I guess we had to buy the cd's to print the masters on though...

Warped: we are indeed opening and we should have a 30 minute set i believe!


----------



## Antenna

That just goes to show alittle dedication and some bread and cheese can over come anything even washed up passed mid-life crisis used to be's like metallica.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Antenna said:


> That just goes to show alittle dedication and some bread and cheese can over come anything even washed up passed mid-life crisis used to be's like metallica.



QFT. Respect points just shot through the roof.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

bulb said:


> Haha it isnt even low budget, its no budget!! I did everything except for the vocals, Matt Murphy (who is Spencer's best friend) tracked his vocals for free for us, so we actually didnt have to spend a dime, especially since i also mastered the album! I guess we had to buy the cd's to print the masters on though...
> 
> Warped: we are indeed opening and we should have a 30 minute set i believe!



What kinda plugins did you use to master that thing? I'm super-duper curious.


----------



## SerratedSkies

bulb said:


> At any rate, we are human beings, we arent even going to pretend that we are anywhere near perfect live, any of us... We have a lot to learn and a long way to go but we are having a blast writing and performing the music we love! I am turbo proud of everyone in the band, and i know we will always strive to be better!


 

Turbo proud?



Turbo proud. Ok, I'll fux with it. +1


----------



## Xiphos68

Hey, Bulb
Off topic I know. Just curious.
Are you ever going to work with Tosin or let him do a guest solo on Periphery!?

You guys together would be awesome!


----------



## Customisbetter

I think it would be sweet if Bulb and Tosin worked on a progressive instrumental album together, with misha programming drums and tosin doing the guitars and stuff.


----------



## Xanithon

Customisbetter said:


> I think it would be sweet if Bulb and Tosin worked on a progressive instrumental album together, with misha programming drums and tosin doing the guitars and stuff.



LOL! 

But seriously... a Tosin guest solo would be more awesome than anything in existence!


----------



## Bobo

bulb said:


> Haha it isnt even low budget, its no budget!! I did everything except for the vocals, Matt Murphy (who is Spencer's best friend) tracked his vocals for free for us, so we actually didnt have to spend a dime, especially since i also mastered the album! I guess we had to buy the cd's to print the masters on though...
> 
> Warped: we are indeed opening and we should have a 30 minute set i believe!



Then my hats off to you sir. Well it was already off for really making something special. It's funny that several ppl in my small hick town know about Periphery and love that shit. The ppl at Hot Topic said the cd has been selling well and there is a buzz around here for it. I'm surprised that has happened here, but then again, maybe it's hard to keep some good, fresh music down.

Oh and instead of helping Metallica make something that sounds decent for once, please put some vocals to my fav....NotEnoughMana  Hey maybe next cd, right?  Cloud!!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

At what point is caseys guest vocals again? Or any other guest spots I might have missed?

The only thing that really jumped out at me as different was the solo in racecar so I'm kinda curious where that is after reading how people keep talking about all of these guest spots since I didn't even notice.


----------



## eventhetrees

SOD_Nightmare said:


> What kinda plugins did you use to master that thing? I'm super-duper curious.


seconded...


----------



## Customisbetter

Cheesebuiscut said:


> At what point is caseys guest vocals again? Or any other guest spots I might have missed?
> 
> The only thing that really jumped out at me as different was the solo in racecar so I'm kinda curious where that is after reading how people keep talking about all of these guest spots since I didn't even notice.



elliot is in there around 4:35, and casey is at 5:57


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Oh lol, thats what everyone was making a fuss about? Lmao.


----------



## Cynic

@ :32


----------



## bulb

Xiphos68 said:


> Hey, Bulb
> Off topic I know. Just curious.
> Are you ever going to work with Tosin or let him do a guest solo on Periphery!?
> 
> You guys together would be awesome!



Just in case you arent joking, check out Animals As Leaders, we wrote the album together haha.


----------



## Xiphos68

bulb said:


> Just in case you arent joking, check out Animals As Leaders, we wrote the album together haha.


Wait a minute? You wrote guitar parts too or did you just program background effects? I knew you were apart of the record.


----------



## bulb

Xiphos68 said:


> Wait a minute? You wrote guitar parts too or did you just program background effects? I knew you were apart of the record.



i wrote a lot of riffs, layers and even some leads, i also programmed the drums and the electronic/synth stuff too


----------



## Xiphos68

bulb said:


> i wrote a lot of riffs, layers and even some leads, i also programmed the drums and the electronic/synth stuff too


Really? I didn't read that anywhere about the album. But cool man!

Which songs did you write?


----------



## ittoa666

Not sure if it'll get put into the hypermegathread. *SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT: it did.*

MetalSucks Blog Archive MISHASUCKS.NET/GEAR_GEEK: PERIPHERY GUITARIST BULB ON HOW TO CONSTRUCT A BIG STUDIO TONE


----------



## Xiphos68

Thanks dude!!!


----------



## ittoa666

Xiphos68 said:


> Thanks dude!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Had no idea Misha has a column now, good for him.


----------



## ittoa666

He's already done one part.


----------



## Demiurge

So, last column, he tells people to turn up the mids and now this one he tells people to turn down the gain...

A WITCH!!!!


----------



## ittoa666

Demiurge said:


> So, last column, he tells people to turn up the mids and now this one he tells people to turn down the gain...
> 
> A WITCH!!!!


----------



## Malacoda

I think a lot of people on here read Metalsucks so you might just want to lump stuff like this into the huge news thread


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Demiurge said:


> So, last column, he tells people to turn up the mids and now this one he tells people to turn down the gain...
> 
> A WITCH!!!!


 
Upping the mids? Lowering the gain? -HISSSSSS!-

Next thing you know, we're going to be told to lower the bass and allow room for the bassist!


----------



## Jay Jay

Xiphos68 said:


> Really? I didn't read that anywhere about the album. But cool man!
> 
> Which songs did you write?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure Tosin didn't give Misha any album credits on the CD booklet.


----------



## Joose

Hey Misha,

My band's producer, Eric Ellis, let me hear some stuff (i can't for the life of me remember the name of the project, sorry!) that he says you guys and Tosin did back in the day.

Shit was absolutely sick dude. Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## Jackface20

Finally got my copy of the album through lol (preorders to the UK ) just wanted to say that I found it to be a great album, on first listen the vocals were a bit weird (as i was so used to listening to instrumental versions) but like others have said before it now sounds weird without them!

Great job Bulb keep it up  I would say Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings and Zyglrox are my personal faves


----------



## bulb

Stealthtastic said:


> Had no idea Misha has a column now, good for him.


Haha it happened by accident, i thought it was supposed to be a one time thing, but now they want me to try to write something every couple weeks.
I need ideas for stuff to write about (not just studio stuff) it could be stuff to rant about or whatever.
Hell maybe ill rant about opening band etiquette, unless you guys have something better?


----------



## bulb

Jackface20 said:


> Finally got my copy of the album through lol (preorders to the UK ) just wanted to say that I found it to be a great album, on first listen the vocals were a bit weird (as i was so used to listening to instrumental versions) but like others have said before it now sounds weird without them!
> 
> Great job Bulb keep it up  I would say Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings and Zyglrox are my personal faves



I have noticed that a lot of people who didnt like the vocals at first have found that they just need to get used to the fact that there are vocals at all, and now they like them. As i said in the beginning, just give the boy a chance haha!


----------



## Varcolac

bulb said:


> Haha it happened by accident, i thought it was supposed to be a one time thing, but now they want me to try to write something every couple weeks.
> I need ideas for stuff to write about (not just studio stuff) it could be stuff to rant about or whatever.
> Hell maybe ill rant about opening band etiquette, unless you guys have something better?



So long as you don't start philosophising about life and death and plagiarising Messiaen. Rants are good for you!


----------



## DDDorian

You should write a column about the pros and cons of having such a massive online presence. Be sure to leave us all your rough edits so we can endlessly bicker about how much better they are to the final product


----------



## Colton165

Are there any bands that produce a sound similar to the way you guys do on Heliovice! ? cause that shit is awesomely good for that style of rockish less metal, etc.


----------



## Customisbetter

What Dorian and Varcolac said.


----------



## matt397

So...got my preorder today, (finally, merchconnection can lick my sweaty sack) and it fucking slays !!!!1!!1!one!! This album is probably the best thing I've heard in years, an my hoody is pretty comfy too. 
My favorite tunes so far are Zyglrox, Jet Packs Was Yes! and Totla Mad, oh an holy shit Nolly, good job on totla mad, that solo was tight. Jeff Loomis's Solo was fucking wicked as well. Looking forward to hearing Guthrie Govans solo on your next release, well, here's hoping anyway.


----------



## lobee

matt397 said:


> Looking forward to hearing *Guthrie Govan* and *Per Nilsson's* solos on your next release, well, here's hoping anyway.


----------



## budda

HAUCH said:


> I'd like it if misha discussed his favorite David Caradine movies. And how the foreskin makes an excellent secret pouch for storing jazz iii's, baseball cards, etc.





Misha, I think opening band etiquette is a good idea.

And then, move on to explaining in depth, with pictures, how to play the fake clothes-line game we did in Windsor


----------



## Randy

You left out Big League Chew.


----------



## Uncreative123

s7eve said:


> That's it  Have fun doing what you enjoy doing, making the music that you enjoy, put it out there and be happy if other people appreciate it. You can be true to yourself or you can make pop music. If you are lucky you can be true to yourself and be popular enough.



So you can't be true to yourself and make pop music? Good to know.


----------



## El Caco

I'm glad I helped.


----------



## mikernaut

I want to learn "twiddle twiddle twiddle " riffs with x2ns in my guitar, turn everything to 10 except for the mids, use 2 bbes and sextuple track everything.


----------



## sakeido

I didn't like anything about this album when I first heard it.. thought the tone was a huge step back, the vocals were awful, some of the changes to the tunes were for the worse, etc. It has grown on me a lot.. I think it is not what it could have been but man this is a great album.

any word on a date in Calgary yet


----------



## Xiphos68

Jay Jay said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Tosin didn't give Misha any album credits on the CD booklet.


Oh ok.


----------



## technomancer

Jay Jay said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Tosin didn't give Misha any album credits on the CD booklet.



You are incorrect. Misha has a production credit, I forget if it was produced or produced and mixed by Misha in the album credits, and I don't feel like digging out the cd to check, but he is credited


----------



## lobee

technomancer said:


> You are incorrect. Misha has a production credit, I forget if it was produced or produced and mixed by Misha in the album credits, and I don't feel like digging out the cd to check, but he is credited


I keep the CD next to my desk. It says:

"recording | mixing | mastering by Misha Mansoor"

It also says "all music by Tosin Abasi" which is odd since Misha said he wrote parts of it. Maybe it's something they agreed on so Tosin retains all rights to the music?


----------



## sethh




----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## hauntedairport

if anyone has videos of casey perfoming live plesase post it!
it would be a great thing to see


----------



## wannabguitarist

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Theres a few one was posted on here but it was freaking annoying because all you could hear was the audiences awful out of tune singing.



This from what I remember. Honestly every live video out on youtube with Spencer was better than the like 2 or 3 with Casey.


----------



## Joeywilson

I'm pretty sure the only live vids of casey on youtube are from a show that had like 10 people attending and they all just stood around.


----------



## bulb

lobee said:


> I keep the CD next to my desk. It says:
> 
> "recording | mixing | mastering by Misha Mansoor"
> 
> It also says "all music by Tosin Abasi" which is odd since Misha said he wrote parts of it. Maybe it's something they agreed on so Tosin retains all rights to the music?



nah it was miscommunication between tosin prosthetic, im trying to have that fixed for when they reprint so people will stop suggesting that i do a collab album with tosin someday hahah


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

bulb said:


> nah it was miscommunication between tosin prosthetic, im trying to have that fixed for when they reprint so people will stop suggesting that i do a collab album with tosin someday hahah


hey man, you should do a collab with tosin someday!


----------



## lobee

bulb said:


> nah it was miscommunication between tosin prosthetic, im trying to have that fixed for when they reprint so people will stop suggesting that i do a collab album with tosin someday hahah





You should totally collab with Tosin on a Jazz record and call it "Tosin Abasi's Music For A Rainy Day featuring Misha Monsoon"

But seriously, will you be working with Tosin on the next AaL album, and will Navene and Javier(pretty sure I got their names right) be writing on it, or are they just touring musicians?


----------



## Xiphos68

lobee said:


> You should totally collab with Tosin on a Jazz record and call it "Tosin Abasi's Music For A Rainy Day featuring Misha Monsoon"
> 
> But seriously, will you be working with Tosin on the next AaL album, and will Navene and Javier(pretty sure I got their names right) be writing on it, or are they just touring musicians?


Navene is staying as a drummer. I'm pretty sure Javier might be staying.


----------



## technomancer

bulb said:


> nah it was miscommunication between tosin prosthetic, im trying to have that fixed for when they reprint so people will stop suggesting that i do a collab album with tosin someday hahah



Then they can start suggesting you do ANOTHER collab with Tosin


----------



## Xanithon

mikernaut said:


> I want to learn "twiddle twiddle twiddle " riffs with x2ns in my guitar, turn everything to 10 except for the mids, use 2 bbes and sextuple track everything.



Gosh i laughed so hard when Misha said that hahaha.


----------



## Harry

So which of you Melbourne bastards will be at the TDEP/Periphery gig?
I'd love to meet some of ya cunts that I haven't met before (before people get offended, it's standard practice to call people a cunt in Australia )


----------



## gunshow86de

Almost........................







that's the note!!!!!








Yes, I have a juvenile sense of humor.


----------



## Prydogga

Harry said:


> So which of you Melbourne bastards will be at the TDEP/Periphery gig?
> I'd love to meet some of ya cunts that I haven't met before (before people get offended, it's standard practice to call people a cunt in Australia )



 Shattered I can't go, I''d love to have a few beers after, but no.


----------



## Harry

Prydogga said:


> Shattered I can't go, I''d love to have a few beers after, but no.



Ah that' sucks dude 
Everyone I know in person that I've asked about whether they are going said they are just broke at the moment and can't go because of that


----------



## Prydogga

Harry said:


> Ah that' sucks dude
> Everyone I know in person that I've asked about whether they are going said they are just broke at the moment and can't go because of that



That's another thing as why I can't go, I mean, I can afford it, but really with tickets, food and staying overnight, it's not happening.


----------



## Harry

Prydogga said:


> That's another thing as why I can't go, I mean, I can afford it, but really with tickets, food and staying overnight, it's not happening.



Wanna crash at mine? Saves you from paying for a hotel room or whatever Get a ticket for the gig mofo!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Shout me a ticket. I'm bone dry broke.


----------



## Colton165

letter experiment live...

someone tab the tapping while im at work please

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ7a3FbV304&feature=related


----------



## Customisbetter

ONE THOUSAND POSTS.

HOLY. FUCK.


----------



## crystAlex

Is it me or do all the links on periphery's myspace send you to stores where you can order
1) shirts
2) mp3-version of album
3) nothing else?

I want the physical disc, dammit...
And I live in Europe, should that add to the problem...

Any clues?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

crystAlex said:


> Is it me or do all the links on periphery's myspace send you to stores where you can order
> 1) shirts
> 2) mp3-version of album
> 3) nothing else?
> 
> I want the physical disc, dammit...
> And I live in Europe, should that add to the problem...
> 
> Any clues?



Let me google that for you


----------



## crystAlex

Thank you... 
I've been doing that for about half an hour, but hey, whatever you get your kicks from.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Took me all of 2 seconds to do that and click shopping and find multiple results.


----------



## crystAlex

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Took me all of 2 seconds to do that and click shopping and find multiple results.



Cool! Mind giving me the link then... For ordering the cd itself, no mp3's!


----------



## drmosh

you can order the CD from amazon, and from roadrunner directly. It will be released on the 28th.


----------



## cataclysm_child

I got the pre-order today... TODAY. May 10th. I would be mad, but torrents saved the day


----------



## hauntedairport

metallisuk said:


> I'm pretty sure the only live vids of casey on youtube are from a show that had like 10 people attending and they all just stood around.



do you have the link or the video?


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, i did a lil interview with Metalsucks, thought you guys might want to check it out:
MetalSucks Blog Archive EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW: PERIPHERY MASTERMIND MISHA &#8220;BULB&#8221; MANSOOR TALKS FUTURE OF THE MUSIC BIZ


----------



## Cheesebuiscut




----------



## Antenna

wow after reading that I feel like we're homeboys mish! haha you wokred at haagen dazs? I wonder how many people have been eating ice cream that you tampered with / Teabagged, you motor boating son of a bitch, you sailor you!


----------



## GazPots

Bit late to the party, but any chance of instrumental cd's in the UK? 

Tried searching but so many posts to sift through. All i know is you can download the mp3's (prefer the actual CD in my hand type of guy) off of itunes and amazon etc. 


Anyone know on the offchance?


----------



## bulb

GazPots said:


> Bit late to the party, but any chance of instrumental cd's in the UK?
> 
> Tried searching but so many posts to sift through. All i know is you can download the mp3's (prefer the actual CD in my hand type of guy) off of itunes and amazon etc.
> 
> 
> Anyone know on the offchance?



Instrumental cds were limited edition and only available through preorder, sorry! It is on itunes now though!


----------



## GazPots

Drat and blast. 



Perhaps one day i'll find a copy someone's selling.  




edit - I do however love the fact i asked a question in this huge thread and none other than the artist himself replies first. Amazing. 

Double edit - It isn't on itunes for me. Probably because i'm in the UK, which sucks.


----------



## Customisbetter

bulb said:


> Hey guys, i did a lil interview with Metalsucks, thought you guys might want to check it out:
> MetalSucks Blog Archive EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW: PERIPHERY MASTERMIND MISHA BULB MANSOOR TALKS FUTURE OF THE MUSIC BIZ



1 comment on Bulb, 3 comments on Final Fantasy.


----------



## LaceFaceCobain

I will say, when I got the album, it was the best thing I ever heard. It was like opening a present on christmas and it was everything you hoped for and more. I listened to it and only that for an entire week. I feel bad that I sorta burned myself out on it. But god damn you bulb! Other music is so bland to me now that the only things I can listen to are Periphery, After the Burial, Animals as Leaders, and on certain days Meshuggah. I have yet to get into Dillinger Escape Plan (please post reccomendations). Anyways, I love Spencer's voice in some songs. I didn't like him in Icarus Lives, or Zyglrox. Ow My Feelings was excellent. Buttersnips in my opinion is Spencer's signature song. Letter Experiment was a huge wtf as to why there were vocals in the bridge (I loved Chris' version so much, and the bridge was so intense after a big 1,2,3,4 and by itself). Totla mad was pretty good, but Im stuck on which version I like. Insomnia was pretty damn good, But its a tie between all the vocalists. I hated the walk at first, but grew to love it in Spencer's version. Jetpacks was Yes, and Light are now amazing to me. Racecar=Omfg, jizz everywhere. There Im finished


----------



## warped

Last night I bought 4 tickets for DEP & PERIPHERY on May 19 at Billboards in Melbourne! See you there Misha! 

Anyone else on this forum going to be there?


----------



## BrainArt

LaceFaceCobain said:


> I will say, when I got the album, it was the best thing I ever heard. It was like opening a present on christmas and it was everything you hoped for and more. I listened to it and only that for an entire week. I feel bad that I sorta burned myself out on it. But god damn you bulb! Other music is so bland to me now that the only things I can listen to are Periphery, After the Burial, Animals as Leaders, and on certain days Meshuggah. I have yet to get into Dillinger Escape Plan (please post reccomendations). Anyways, I love Spencer's voice in some songs. I didn't like him in Icarus Lives, or Zyglrox. Ow My Feelings was excellent. Buttersnips in my opinion is Spencer's signature song. Letter Experiment was a huge wtf as to why there were vocals in the bridge (I loved Chris' version so much, and the bridge was so intense after a big 1,2,3,4 and by itself). Totla mad was pretty good, but Im stuck on which version I like. Insomnia was pretty damn good, But its a tie between all the vocalists. I hated the walk at first, but grew to love it in Spencer's version. Jetpacks was Yes, and Light are now amazing to me. Racecar=Omfg, jizz everywhere. There Im finished



When did Chris have a full version of Letter Experiment? I know Jake Veredika did, but the only version of LE with Chris was a sampler, wasn't it?


----------



## ddtonfire

He's probably referring to live versions.


----------



## GoreNotCore

Ok, im not sure what i should be listening for with periphery. I see alot of people on ss.org praising them (or maybe just bulb), but i saw them on the thrash and burn tour and i wasnt very impressed honestly. I'm not trying to bash em or be a douche or anything im just not sure what all the rage is about. 

(P.S. i didnt like the singer putting his crotch in my face for 30 mins either.)


----------



## 13point9

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Prydogga

13point9 said:


> *grabs popcorn*


----------



## jymellis

im not a fan of their music either, but damn they fuckin are talented as hell! bulb is a guitar monster!


----------



## SPBY

Well maybe you just don't like em :/

I like them because the layering and singing go together perfectly to form great songs. In my opinion of course.


----------



## jymellis

GoreNotCore said:


> (P.S. i didnt like the singer putting his crotch in my face for 30 mins either.)


 

dont EVER go to a GWAR show! or you shall have a face full of the "cuddlefish of cathulu"!


----------



## djpharoah

I just woke up so I'll let this one sit for a while.


----------



## 13point9

djpharoah said:


> I just woke up so I'll let this one sit for a while.



you going to wait and see what hilarity ensues?


----------



## avenger

No I agree I dont get the hype at all. Something about "djenting"? 

?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

SPBY said:


> Well maybe you just don't like em :/



This, just because a lot of people are digging the music doesn't mean your going to.

I mean if you pay attention to the actual music going on the musicianship is there etc etc, not that you have to like the sound.


----------



## right_to_rage

ummmm... I'd have to say 



TRIPLE GUITAR ACTION!?




I like them because its all of the elements of prog-metal that no other band has yet brought to such a high level of awesome. The insane technical performances, immense song writing skills, awesome vocals, and the way they can play everything in an over the top prog metal way and have it all balance. I just feel very little of the "fast forward to the solo" as much as I feel "listen to this album and experience this fucking band!". Even with Sikth if felt that there were parts that weren't working towards an overall artistic vision, IMO.

Not to mention as a musician they are inspiring because they brought them self up into the business on their own, and recorded their own fucking-awesome-ballsauce album without any outside support until the shipping date (minus tour promotion, which Misha does on his own 90% of the time).


----------



## drmosh

GoreNotCore said:


> (P.S. i didnt like the singer putting his crotch in my face for 30 mins either.)



Maybe he didn't like you shoving your head into his crotch for 30 mins?


----------



## Randy

Yeah, going to a GWAR show is like going to see Gallagher. Bring your poncho.


----------



## Prydogga

jymellis said:


> im not a fan of their music either, but damn they fuckin are talented as hell! bulb is a guitar monster!



And a diabolical genius! Record labels and distribution worldwide still having the rights to his music? It must be the bread and cheese....


----------



## Prydogga

avenger said:


> No I agree I dont get the hype at all. Something about "djenting"?
> 
> ?



How can you go by "hype" about music? There really is no "bad" music, and any hype is well deserved as people like it, so if you don't like it, don't worry, it's just your taste.


----------



## avenger

Prydogga said:


> How can you go by "hype" about music? There really is no "bad" music, and any hype is well deserved as people like it, so if you don't like it, don't worry, it's just your taste.


 Well at least on this forum the album was really hyped up. Did it live up to the hype is a matter of opinion. I am not going to state any sort of opinion related to the band... certainly not here. I have been banned enough already. 

Not taking anything away from the band etheir, not at all. Good musicians.


----------



## Randy

We're all on the same page in understanding that "djent" is a term several years old and is used to describe a specific style of picking/palm muting and it's _not_ a genre of music... right?

_"Fuck! I heard this new band the other day..." 

"Sweet, what style are they?" 

"They're Chugga-da-chuggada-chuggada-chuggada"

"Oh man... I love that shit. Did you hear those pussies down the road started a new band?" 

"You mean Brad Grifford and his brother? What kinda band is it?" 

"You know, one of those weedly-weedly-whee-squee-weedly-squee-squee bands" 

"...cunts"_


----------



## Prydogga

^ ROFL. Also, is the genre/subgenre/whatever (don't care about genre crap) Prog metal lost to some people? Last I checked that's what Periphery define themselves as


----------



## Randy

avenger said:


> Well at least on this forum the album was really hyped up. Did it live up to the hype is a matter of opinion.



That's because it's an international release by an artist who was a regular on this board back when he was a nobody and he shared his songs and the writing process with us as these same songs got developed. I think we deserve to celebrate. It's bulb/Periphery's success but we share in it a little, like proud parents or at least godparents.


----------



## Prydogga

Or in some cases, blushing fanboys and giddy schoolgirls. No? Just me? Shit.


----------



## GoreNotCore

jymellis said:


> dont EVER go to a GWAR show! or you shall have a face full of the "cuddlefish of cathulu"!


lol ive seen gwar plenty, i know what to expect from them





drmosh said:


> Maybe he didn't like you shoving your head into his crotch for 30 mins?


 
if that were the situation, then he was the one in the position to stop. i was stuck in a crowd dumbass.

anyway, i figured i would piss people off with that question, but im truly curious. i didnt see any mindblowing stuff really. although i only heard pieces of songs that didnt have the feminine vocals. the band is a bunch of cool guys tho, i like them as people. But i did kinda blow them off to go fuck with despised icon haha.


----------



## Randy

It'd be wise not to call people "dumbass" if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## drmosh

GoreNotCore said:


> if that were the situation, then he was the one in the position to stop. i was stuck in a crowd dumbass.



dumbass? really original, you're good! And you obviously have no sense of humour either.

and complaining about someone being to close to you at a CONCERT is actually the dumbest thing I've ever heard


----------



## Customisbetter

drmosh said:


> Maybe he didn't like you shoving your head into his crotch for 30 mins?







avenger said:


> Well at least on this forum the album was really hyped up. Did it live up to the hype is a matter of opinion.



IMO It did live up to the hype. I know a few people (including myself) have purchased it more than once.


----------



## eaeolian

Congrats, you held it together for 23 posts. Enjoy a day off.


----------



## Jango

The CD FINALLY came in at the local music shop and it's immense! I'm starting to get my friends (even those who don't listen to metal) into it, and am trying to get them all to buy it. Good job Misha and the rest of the band!


----------



## Wiz

Oh my gosh, I just found out that the album is available on the Zune store!! Downloading right now.

I'm actually curious Bulb, how does the deal between a band and Zune store work? Are you paid per download or only when someone buys the album?

Edit: I also noticed that the instrumental version is available too. Win.


----------



## BrainArt

Customisbetter said:


> IMO It did live up to the hype. I know a few people (including myself) have purchased it more than once.



 On the album living up to the hype and the purchasing more than once, bits. When I find myself with the money, I'm buying the itunes version, so I can have Captain On.

Also, I played the album version of All New Materials for my mom, and she said that she dug it. So I put the instrumental and regular albums on her ipod for her.


----------



## zerohawk

Check this out... Icarus Lives cover (ermm ripoff)


----------



## Prydogga

Rofl: "I know the beginning sounds a lot like icarus lives by periphery, i´m really sorry for that pls don´t be mad at me" 

Why write it like that then? Couldn't just come up with a different opening riff?


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> That's because it's an international release by an artist who was a regular on this board back when he was a nobody and he shared his songs and the writing process with us as these same songs got developed. I think we deserve to celebrate. It's bulb/Periphery's success but we share in it a little, like proud parents or at least godparents.



Or really obsessed more than a little creepy next door neighbors in the case of some people on here :stalker:


----------



## Randy

Shhhh... let's keep that our little secret.


----------



## Customisbetter

Prydogga said:


> Rofl: "I know the beginning sounds a lot like icarus lives by periphery, i´m really sorry for that pls don´t be mad at me"
> 
> Why write it like that then? Couldn't just come up with a different opening riff?



My main problem with it is the boringness of the riffs he uses. I wouldn't mind if the song actually grooved a bit.


----------



## mikernaut

Bah that's pretty much audio plagiarism right there. It's way too close to Bulb's "Icarus Lives" Sure it's abit different but you can tell for damn sure what the source material is. Shame on that dude.


----------



## bulb

yay! just arrived in perth! 30+ hours of traveling and we are finally here!

sup guys!!


----------



## Stevecon

Ill! Wreck that place


----------



## glassmoon0fo

bulb said:


> yay! just arrived in perth! 30+ hours of traveling and we are finally here!
> 
> sup guys!!


 
they wont know what hit em. fuck that continent UP!


----------



## Customisbetter

I saw the pictures on Facebook Misha. That place looks like hell. 

HAve the times of your lives. you guys deserve it!


----------



## Antenna

Its almost like being in the opening scene of Saving Private Ryan, when you come into a new country you've never been before and all that anxiousness you've felt in your stomach is almost unbearable. You're ready to do the job you came there to do, and now you just know you have to come into this country PWN that shit and the people there and leave it alot more PWNED than it was before ( which could be alot of PWNage, you might have to take a pwning break just cuz you might be pwning so much.) But I mean, you know thats just IMO and the only time I had those feelings were Iraq.

by the way, why the fuck did that guy post that video up there? Does he need some pwnage too?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Randy said:


> We're all on the same page in understanding that "djent" is a term several years old and is used to describe a specific style of picking/palm muting and it's _not_ a genre of music... right?


 
Nope, I believe it has come to describe a genre of music. But I won't get into that because I don't want to derail this thread. 


Got mine ordered, got to wait so long though.


----------



## Randy

It can be described as a genre of music if you're inclined to lump together a lot of bands that have little in common minus polyrhythms and their picking style. I am not.  

Back on topic, I actually came in here to say  for the fact that the solo in Letter Experiment is fucking awesome.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

minor gripe alert:

so, i LOVE periphery. LOVE EM. just to get that out of the way.

the guitar work, the drumming, the mix of the album, spencer as the new singer, love it all. but does it throw off anybody else that every 7th word on the album is either "memories" or "dreams"? i mean, i get that theyre going for a surreal type of atmoshpere in the first place, but those two words are repeated so many times over the course of the album that they almost lose meaning to me. plus, i find it hard to rock out when the lyrics keep reminding me of feelings and shit. 

LOVE PERIPHERY. just sayin.


----------



## -One-

Hmm.
In the longer clean section in the second half of Insomnia, Spencer's vocals were obviously processed and layered with the unaltered tracks. Did you use autotune, Melodyne, a vocoder, or something else for that effect?


----------



## corellia_guitar

glassmoon0fo said:


> minor gripe alert:
> 
> so, i LOVE periphery. LOVE EM. just to get that out of the way.
> 
> the guitar work, the drumming, the mix of the album, spencer as the new singer, love it all. but does it throw off anybody else that every 7th word on the album is either "memories" or "dreams"? i mean, i get that theyre going for a surreal type of atmoshpere in the first place, but those two words are repeated so many times over the course of the album that they almost lose meaning to me. plus, i find it hard to rock out when the lyrics keep reminding me of feelings and shit.
> 
> LOVE PERIPHERY. just sayin.



you forgot ascend/ascension, soul, and light


----------



## Customisbetter

you forgot,

"REEEEEEE AAAAAAAAAAA LLLLAAAAAAAA TTTAAAYYYYYYY!!!!"



/meshuggah lulz


----------



## Djent As Fook

Customisbetter said:


> you forgot,
> 
> "REEEEEEE AAAAAAAAAAA LLLLAAAAAAAA TTTAAAYYYYYYY!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> /meshuggah lulz



You called?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

corellia_guitar said:


> you forgot ascend/ascension, soul, and light


 
glad you feel me on that . and the meshuggah thing got me


----------



## right_to_rage

Hahaha yes meshuggah


----------



## bulb

glassmoon0fo said:


> glad you feel me on that . and the meshuggah thing got me



"fall" and "the fall" get referenced a lot as well
i dont really know why, but ever since we started putting those lyrics in, i last longer in bed!


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## bulb

-One- said:


> Hmm.
> In the longer clean section in the second half of Insomnia, Spencer's vocals were obviously processed and layered with the unaltered tracks. Did you use autotune, Melodyne, a vocoder, or something else for that effect?



there is the one section which i think you are referring to where we flattened the harmonies in melodyne to give that "robotic vocoder" sort of effect.


----------



## -One-

bulb said:


> there is the one section which i think you are referring to where we flattened the harmonies in melodyne to give that "robotic vocoder" sort of effect.


Thanks a lot, that would be the part I was talking about.
That was a really clever idea, and I think it sounds a lot better than most people who abuse Melodyne (I'm looking at you, T-Pain), although I'm glad you used it sparingly


----------



## bulb

we used that effect from time to time, its kinda like recreating a vocoder


----------



## -One-

Yeah, I've noticed it in other places than that, but that's the one that really impressed me the most.
It was really interesting to hear Melodyne used just on the harmonies like that, and now I'm sure a bunch of people are going to start doing it


----------



## eventhetrees

glassmoon0fo said:


> minor gripe alert:
> 
> so, i LOVE periphery. LOVE EM. just to get that out of the way.
> 
> the guitar work, the drumming, the mix of the album, spencer as the new singer, love it all. but does it throw off anybody else that every 7th word on the album is either "memories" or "dreams"? i mean, i get that theyre going for a surreal type of atmoshpere in the first place, but those two words are repeated so many times over the course of the album that they almost lose meaning to me. plus, i find it hard to rock out when the lyrics keep reminding me of feelings and shit.
> 
> LOVE PERIPHERY. just sayin.



Always thought that, then actually listening again today, it really stood out to me haha


----------



## glassmoon0fo

bulb said:


> "fall" and "the fall" get referenced a lot as well
> i dont really know why, but ever since we started putting those lyrics in, i last longer in bed!


 
thats weird, cuz when i hear periphery in my head in bed, i finish quicker. i even use it for a little "help" when she isnt getting the job done. hm, different strokes, i guess


----------



## warped

bulb said:


> yay! just arrived in perth! 30+ hours of traveling and we are finally here!
> 
> sup guys!!



Perth? What gear did you guys bring with you? Are you gonna be rocking the ENGL or the axeFx?

Weather has been kinda cold in Melbourne lately... Cant wait for the show on Wed!!


----------



## DDDorian

Do you guys have any idea when you'll be hitting the stage at the Sydney show? I'm gonna be working at a country music festival relatively close to Sydney so if you guys are on late enough I *might* be able to make your set.


----------



## bulb

Im not sure as it might be different every day but we did go on at 830 yesterday!




warped said:


> Perth? What gear did you guys bring with you? Are you gonna be rocking the ENGL or the axeFx?
> 
> Weather has been kinda cold in Melbourne lately... Cant wait for the show on Wed!!



We all brought our Axefx's and 1 guitar.


----------



## PnKnG

bulb said:


> Im not sure as it might be different every day but we did go on at 830 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all brought our Axefx's and 1 guitar.



So...How are you running the Axe-FX?
DI or via power amp and a cab?


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> yay! just arrived in perth! 30+ hours of traveling and we are finally here!
> 
> sup guys!!



Stay in the cities. Otherwise, beware the fuckin' wildlife.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

bulb said:


> We all brought our Axefx's and 1 guitar.



Gonna be hard playing those harmonies if you're all sharing one guitar. 

/badjoke


----------



## El Caco

So who here went to the Perth show?


----------



## warped

bulb said:


> Im not sure as it might be different every day but we did go on at 830 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all brought our Axefx's and 1 guitar.




Cool! Hope you have a blast! Will come and say g'day tomoz night!


----------



## Jango

I think i'm gonna go to the Thrash and Burn summer tour this year just for these guys...


----------



## Joeywilson

Don't know if this has been answered already (sorry if it has) but how come the lyric booklet contains the censored version of Icarus lives?

(Just so you know i bought this album 3 times, and two t-shirts... /fanboi)


----------



## bluffalo

cant wait for sunday!


----------



## Harry

Looks like Periphery start at 8:30 tonight.
I'll be leaving soon to get there, will report back to this thread about how the gig went. I've never seen TDEP live before, so I'm hoping this is an insane experience


----------



## Swippity Swappity

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Gonna be hard playing those harmonies if you're all sharing one guitar.
> 
> /badjoke



If it makes you feel better, I laughed way harder than I should have. lol


----------



## JeddyH

Just came back from TDEP in Melb, but I was really there for Periphery.
Got autographs from most of the band and talked for a bit, Alex kept commenting on my shiny US pre order shirt which was cool.
Good times were had by all


----------



## Harry

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!
That was fucking intense.
I had no idea who the second support band was until just tonight, but even they kicked ass.
TDEP just fucking slayed. I've never seen so much showmanship in my life ever. Those guys must get a serious workout on stage
The Moshpit was fucking nuts. I almost got hit in the face by a microphone because of Greg trying to jam it into the PA system, and then it almost fell and hit me in the face 
Ben Weinman was just retarded fucking good. He jumps around like a fucking nutcase while playing ultra technical guitar, just fucking amazing 
Periphery was super fucking tight too, but unfortunately they were restricted to a set list no longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## Harry

JeddyH said:


> Just came back from TDEP in Melb, but I was really there for Periphery.
> Got autographs from most of the band and talked for a bit, Alex kept commenting on my shiny US pre order shirt which was cool.
> Good times were had by all



How did you get to meet them? did they go into the crowd after their set?
I was literally against the barrier for the whole gig and didn't want to lose my place there, so couldn't meet them unfortunately


----------



## JeddyH

Harry said:


> How did you get to meet them? did they go into the crowd after their set?
> I was literally against the barrier for the whole gig and didn't want to lose my place there, so couldn't meet them unfortunately


Yeah I was on the barrier for Periphery and that was it.
Then they were selling merch for the rest of the night, Bulb was there for a bit but it was mostly Spencer, Jake and Tom.


----------



## Harry

JeddyH said:


> Yeah I was on the barrier for Periphery and that was it.
> Then they were selling merch for the rest of the night, Bulb was there for a bit but it was mostly Spencer, Jake and Tom.



Ah, makes sense.
Admittedly, I wanted to be there for all the performances, not just Periphery, otherwise I would have went and met them.
You were smart to leave the barrier early on.
The amounts of times I copped elbows to the ribs, oh man
Do you recall anyone saying just before they did the short version of Racear "Bulb, you're fucking sexy!"?
Well if you did, that was me that yelled that out He had this embarrassed look on his face after wards, especially after someone said "and you know it too!" straight after I yelled out


----------



## JeddyH

Haha, yeah I heard you


----------



## GuitarMessenger

Guitar Messenger presents: Misha "Bulb" Mansoor exclusive series - Part 1: The Interview. Stay tuned for an exclusive Masterclass!

Click here to check it out:





Hope you guys dig it. Feel free to drop a line at the bottom of the interview if you like!

Ivan


----------



## Poho

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Gonna be hard playing those harmonies if you're all sharing one guitar.
> 
> /badjoke



maybe the Axefx has audio-ins for air guitars?

/worsejoke


----------



## warped

Wow - What a great show last night!!! Periphery were great - after watching all their vids on youtube and Misha's posts on here, etc, etc had a chat to Misha, Jake, Alex and Spencer at different times through the night..

After watching them on youtube and posting on here, seeing them in person is almost like catching up with your friends... They were all nice dudes, happy to talk about gear, what their plans on tour were, even how much they were getting paid for these gigs (not much considering tickets were $65 x 800'ish people?) - they signed my CD cover and I bought another shirt off them.

I could see Misha was running AxeFx and an ENGL Invader, Jake said they were all mic'd up - I couldn't see what they were using on the other side of the stage (there were 2 axefx's, but what they were micing up I couldn't tell, maybe they were using DEP's Mark V's?)

I guess it'll be a while until they release anything else - I'm sure they all have a knack for churning out killer riffs in no time so hopefully next time they are headlining and can play an hour set!!

Oh - and  DEP were also pretty good


----------



## DDDorian

Ended up rushing from work to drive two hours in the hopes of catching the gig and we couldn't get in. Figures. Hopefully I'm in the area next time you dudes are in town


----------



## Rashputin

I got mine today in the mail. I love it. Good job Misha!


----------



## bulb

Ah that sucks dude, im sorry to hear that, i always look forward to meeting forumites on the road!!



warped said:


> Wow - What a great show last night!!! Periphery were great - after watching all their vids on youtube and Misha's posts on here, etc, etc had a chat to Misha, Jake, Alex and Spencer at different times through the night..
> 
> After watching them on youtube and posting on here, seeing them in person is almost like catching up with your friends... They were all nice dudes, happy to talk about gear, what their plans on tour were, even how much they were getting paid for these gigs (not much considering tickets were $65 x 800'ish people?) - they signed my CD cover and I bought another shirt off them.
> 
> I could see Misha was running AxeFx and an ENGL Invader, Jake said they were all mic'd up - I couldn't see what they were using on the other side of the stage (there were 2 axefx's, but what they were micing up I couldn't tell, maybe they were using DEP's Mark V's?)
> 
> I guess it'll be a while until they release anything else - I'm sure they all have a knack for churning out killer riffs in no time so hopefully next time they are headlining and can play an hour set!!
> 
> Oh - and  DEP were also pretty good



Thanks dude!
Yeah we have been using the axefx's into the effects return of the amps, and even though we have been getting different amps every night from the backline company, the tone overall has never sounded better. Im completely sold on the axefx for live use now.


----------



## bulb

Harry said:


> Ah, makes sense.
> Admittedly, I wanted to be there for all the performances, not just Periphery, otherwise I would have went and met them.
> You were smart to leave the barrier early on.
> The amounts of times I copped elbows to the ribs, oh man
> Do you recall anyone saying just before they did the short version of Racear "Bulb, you're fucking sexy!"?
> Well if you did, that was me that yelled that out He had this embarrassed look on his face after wards, especially after someone said "and you know it too!" straight after I yelled out



Haha i heard someone yelling but i couldnt hear what was said which is why i maybe look confused, but thank you for calling me sexy sir hahah, if you were to tell me you were a woman i would be even happier!!


----------



## bluffalo

Anyone going to Brisbane tonight?
Ive never been to this venue, any tips on parking spots? 

I'll be wearing a Devin Townsend Project shirt....


----------



## Adriatic

great set last night guys, but your singer freaked me and my friends out a little.. kept giving us sexy eyes! we were like ummm. stop looking at me swan.. heh.. sounded pretty good, would loved to have heard what it sounded like up on stage. Misha looked like he was enjoying himself... think your lead fell out once or twice... I only really came for your set as i've been off dillinger since their last show in Brisbane, but they have renewed my faith with last nights show.. pretty amazing.


----------



## richcastle66

so...about thrash and burn...


----------



## -One-

Sweet Christ, the other day I popped the CD in my car, and went for a long drive (listened to it twice through, actually), and god damn, it shook the car, and the bass and drums came through GREAT on the subwoofer.
Bulb, you are now my favorite artist to listen to in the car


----------



## Randy

+1 to this album being great in the car

Best album I've picked up for ultimate thumpage' so far, though, is Animals as Leaders. Every track shakes the fuck out of that thing.


----------



## right_to_rage

Finally got my double disk! After hearing the i-tunes version for weeks its a real treat to hear the instrumental version. It's like listening to a whole different album, and hearing all of the nuances of the guitar lines, and especially the lush synths is great. It was worth the wait, and thanks for signing my poster!


----------



## Judge Dredd

hey guys, i caught their set in Melbourne Australia the other night. All i have uploaded for now is "the walk" i captured the footage in 1080p and the sound isn't to bad either.. If only Tom took a step back (... or i stepped left ) we'd have a better shot of Matt ahh well


----------



## JeddyH

Please upload more!!!


----------



## Customisbetter

holy shit


----------



## Judge Dredd

the rest of the footage i took was from further back center. didn't turn out as good as the walk, I'll upload it tomorrow morning for you guys


----------



## bulb

Judge Dredd said:


> hey guys, i caught their set in Melbourne Australia the other night. All i have uploaded for now is "the walk" i captured the footage in 1080p and the sound isn't to bad either.. If only Tom took a step back (... or i stepped left ) we'd have a better shot of Matt ahh well




thanks for posting up dude!! thats actually way better sound quality than i was expecting! Hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## Randy

The stillframe is epic.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

The rico 

So how is it!?


----------



## bulb

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The rico
> 
> So how is it!?



Dude...best live guitar ever.
Unreal how huge it sounds despite how light it is. It is the only guitar i have used live that has withstood the beating i give it, even though it traveled 3000 miles to dc, then 12000 miles to perth, then all around and 12000 miles back, its still in tune perfectly set up perfectly. I didnt even have to touch the tuning on anything other than the first two strings (to retune for racecar).
The only slight issue i have with it is that although the Blazes sound great toewise, they arent nearly as tight as my BKPs, but thats an easy fix!

Im going to buy it and swap the blazes out for a BKP set!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Bernie had this planned all along 

Will ibanez let you play it in the future when / if they get you some more stuff?


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> I didnt even have to touch the tuning on anything other than the first two strings (to retune for racecar).



It has an OFR7, right?


----------



## bulb

eaeolian said:


> It has an OFR7, right?



and more importantly, a tremol-no!


----------



## MJS

bulb said:


> Dude...best live guitar ever.
> Unreal how huge it sounds despite how light it is. It is the only guitar i have used live that has withstood the beating i give it, even though it traveled 3000 miles to dc, then 12000 miles to perth, then all around and 12000 miles back, its still in tune perfectly set up perfectly. I didnt even have to touch the tuning on anything other than the first two strings (to retune for racecar).



Sounds like my RG7321... I barely have to re-adjust the truss rod and all 7 strings if a fly lands on the headstock while I'm playing.


----------



## bluffalo

so bulb, have you organised soundwave yet?  get onto it!
howabouts you get devin townsend to come along next year too? 
and since meshuggah came this year, why don't you ask them along again?


it was awesome to see you guys, and like it was said, mindblowing to think that you can release a debut album then tour Australia of all places a few weeks later. 


hope you liked it here!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Come to Canadia


----------



## Universe74

Stealthtastic said:


> Come to Canadia



this


----------



## bulb

We have played Canadia a bunch of times already and we are definitely coming back, maybe as soon as this summer!



bluffalo said:


> so bulb, have you organised soundwave yet?  get onto it!
> howabouts you get devin townsend to come along next year too?
> and since meshuggah came this year, why don't you ask them along again?
> 
> 
> it was awesome to see you guys, and like it was said, mindblowing to think that you can release a debut album then tour Australia of all places a few weeks later.
> 
> 
> hope you liked it here!



We are definitely trying to make that happen! Its really up to if they want us to play or not at this point because we have told everyone that we would love to come back and do that, especially seeing how well we seemed to be received down there, so fingers crossed it may just work out!


----------



## vampiregenocide

UK tour K plz thnx.


----------



## Djent As Fook

Misha, what's the craziest thing that happened on tour? :O


----------



## Jay Jay

Guys!
All I listen to anymore is Periphery!
Somebody help me stop!
I don't want to overplay them!
It's already getting boring!
HELP!


----------



## DVRP

You guys should make your way over to the west coast of Canadia


----------



## Opeth666

Ill be honest and say at first I wasn't digging Periphery at all and spencers vocals are still kind of MEhh on some tracks, but overall i'd give the album a 8 out of 10. the mix is amazing...so i consider you guys a guilty pleasure...in a sense..

also...I bought two copies, first the Digital off of Itunes then the Physical...why? because I like supporting up and coming bands especially the ones off of the .org. Keep up the good work and hopefully Ill catch a show in the future

now on to buy some shirts!


----------



## matt397

Opeth666 said:


> Ill be honest and say at first I wasn't digging Periphery at all and spencers vocals are still kind of MEhh on some tracks, but overall i'd give the album a 8 out of 10. the mix is amazing...so i consider you guys a guilty pleasure...in a sense..
> 
> also...I bought two copies, first the Digital off of Itunes then the Physical...why? because I like supporting up and coming bands especially the ones off of the .org. Keep up the good work and hopefully Ill catch a show in the future
> 
> now on to buy some shirts!



meh, I thought spencers vocals were the next best thing next to casey. Though I do find in on or two spots that certain notes sounded way way way too forced and could of been simply been cleaned up a bit. Overall though I still give the album a 9.9 out of 10 cause this is the shit I have been looking for for years. Oh and holy mary mother of fuck was Zyglrox ever good.


----------



## bulb

Im happy to hear that!
i always felt personally that this album would definitely be the kind to grow on people after spending some time with it, because honestly my favorite albums now were like that to me at first.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i wish i could have seen you in melbourne man, but alas my girlfriends birthday was the same day 
i really hope i get a chance to see you another time because i have been following your work pretty much since i joined this site and love it. all new materials still blows my mind haha


----------



## synrgy

bulb said:


> Im happy to hear that!
> i always felt personally that this album would definitely be the kind to grow on people after spending some time with it, because honestly my favorite albums now were like that to me at first.



Every time I listen to it, my ears pick up on something new that I didn't notice previously. It's kind of like finding the prize in a cereal box. Thanks for stuffing tons of prizes in there, dude!! 

Can we officially state that the album is "a grower, not a shower"?


----------



## Customisbetter

I love taking this album into the shower.


----------



## Mwoit

Man, what's it like touring with DEP? Those guys play a sick show live.


----------



## bulb

Mwoit said:


> Man, what's it like touring with DEP? Those guys play a sick show live.



Nicest dudes ever, really chill and Greg is a fuckin riot. They are some smart ass mofos too, seriously had a blast touring with them and i hope we get to do it again! Its so weird hanging out with them and seeing the Jekyll/Hyde transformation that happens when they step onto the stage. Touring with that band will definitely make you want to give your all every night...


----------



## Opeth666

bulb said:


> Nicest dudes ever, really chill and Greg is a fuckin riot. They are some smart ass mofos too, seriously had a blast touring with them and i hope we get to do it again! Its so weird hanging out with them and seeing the Jekyll/Hyde transformation that happens when they step onto the stage. Touring with that band will definitely make you want to give your all every night...



oh by the way when you guys go on tour in the US, please try your hardest to get a date in Corpus Christi Texas or San Antonio


----------



## technomancer

Opeth666 said:


> oh by the way when you guys go on tour in the US, please try your hardest to get a date in Corpus Christi Texas or San Antonio



Bands have no control over where the tours stop...


----------



## Opeth666

i know this but it doesn't help to put a little birdy in the ear.


----------



## ittoa666

MetalSucks Blog Archive MISHASUCKS.NET/GEER_GEEK: ARE 4&#215;12s A THING OF THE PAST?


----------



## bulb

thanks for posting that! 
its a little experiment im trying, and i wont know for sure until the tour after thrash and burn because i dont think we will be able to use this rig on thrash and burn due to having to share backline etc


----------



## Customisbetter

Some of those responses are quite entertaining; Particularly this one,


Chip Northcutt said:


> "Slow down. There is a big difference between using a miced cab and going direct. The power section of an amp is small part of it. The color from the miced cab comes from a number of sources. First the speakers, most 12&#8217;s have a peak around 1k from &#8220;Cone Cry&#8221;, especially Celestions. Secondly, the 8 or 4 speakers have inductance hich smoothes the upper highs. The Cabinet material makes a huge difference in sound. The difference between pine and mdf is huge. 1/4&#8243; plywood used as the back of a 412 with no centerpost has double the bass of stock.
> 
> Then comes the air. Air is a compressor sonically, in the formulae for sound pressure (volume) the distance from the source squared which means distance=compression. This compression works more on the highs and less on the lows, lows travel farther in air.
> 
> Then the mic. Microphone elements are speakers in reverse with a transfoermer inside. Mic transformers are of a high ratio meaning they have a lot of wire and a lot of inductance as well. This smooths the highs and somehow focuses the tone just like the input transformers on a Neve or API console.
> 
> All this makes a big difference but it takes a certain will to listen. Good hearing is an acquired skill. Once developed you can use it to to remeve layers of Garbage from your tone, unmasking the beauty of the entire electric guitar system. Listen hard, in dead room. Improve, It is an endless path for the enlightened and a deadend for the oblivious.



Maybe im an ignorant fuck, but i believe when you have polyrhythms, insane sound levels, heavy movement, and an audience screaming back at you, the LAST thing you are thinking about is the humidity of the air as it hits the diaphragm inside your microphone. 

Run-on sentence?


----------



## DevourTheDamned

alright so after weeks and weeks of searching and being computerless, i finally got the new periphery album.
O
M
EFFING
G

jetpacks was yes made me cry today.
i shit you not.

periphery is the best metal band to put out an album in at LEAST the last 10 years


----------



## polloymedio

bulb said:


> thanks for posting that!
> its a little experiment im trying, and i wont know for sure until the tour after thrash and burn because i dont think we will be able to use this rig on thrash and burn due to having to share backline etc



i predicte as soon as you finish writing 2nd part there will be A LOT of engl's for sale and too much of a demand on axe-fx (as if that hasnt happened already)


----------



## -One-

polloymedio said:


> i predicte as soon as you finish writing 2nd part there will be A LOT of engl's for sale and too much of a demand on axe-fx (as if that hasnt happened already)


That's exactly why he _should_ do it, I need an ENGL on the cheap


----------



## right_to_rage

2000!

*oops, I mean 1,200*

Who wants to read all 49 pages with me?


----------



## polloymedio

-One- said:


> That's exactly why he _should_ do it, I need an ENGL on the cheap



haha ditto!


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Jay Jay said:


> Guys!
> All I listen to anymore is Periphery!
> Somebody help me stop!
> I don't want to overplay them!
> It's already getting boring!
> HELP!


 
FUCK
ME TOO DUDE
ME TOO


----------



## Judge Dredd

bulb said:


> thanks for posting up dude!! thats actually way better sound quality than i was expecting! Hope you enjoyed the show!



yeah it turned out alright! the show was great... although admittedly holding the camera was a pain haha .....but it was worth it, i thought it'd be cool for you guys to see your gig too, cheers.


----------



## ittoa666

bulb said:


> thanks for posting that!
> its a little experiment im trying, and i wont know for sure until the tour after thrash and burn because i dont think we will be able to use this rig on thrash and burn due to having to share backline etc


----------



## drmosh

I finally got my CD in the mail yesterday. Yes, now even us lowly europeans can own this great CD! love it!


----------



## Winspear

In this gear video there's a very intricate pedal set up. I was wondering, with the Axe-Fx around now, is all this gear still being used? I'm guessing a lot of it has been cut out, but what about all the noisegate and compressor stuff, and the valvulator? I am curious as to wether people would still use other stuff with the Axe-Fx or if it is truly an all-in-one unit.


----------



## Customisbetter

^They sold everything.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just got my CD this week, really liking it. Really broad sound you guys have that I think you can appreciate more with a full album. Letter Experiment is a tuuuuune.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

**title should read: 'Via Roadrunner' 

A new song has been released for free by Periphery separate of their self-titled debut album, named "Eureka":



You can download the song for free here:

Roadrunner Records || Exclusive


----------



## Marv Attaxx

YES!!!
FINALLY!!!
My favourite Periphery song 
And Spencer's getting better and better!


----------



## Triple7

So how do we get a hold of this song. Itunes purchase? Free download?


----------



## synrgy

Triple7 said:


> So how do we get a hold of this song. Itunes purchase? Free download?





ChrisOfTheSky said:


> You can download the song for free here:
> 
> Roadrunner Records || Exclusive


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

It's a free download, the link is just under the video there.


----------



## right_to_rage

This is really good, very experimental electronic bits too!


----------



## mikernaut

Sweet ! thanks for the heads up


----------



## Triple7

Awesome totally missed that


----------



## Isan

epic !!!!!!!!! Hopefully this means my song is close behind.... I am as giddy as a school girl


----------



## boni

I hated Spencer's vocal, and the lyrics too. But now the album is growing on me. And I'm trying to decipher the lyrics


----------



## right_to_rage

boni said:


> I hated Spencer's vocal, and the lyrics too. But now the album is growing on me. And I'm trying to decipher the lyrics



The lyrics are in the album booklet


----------



## LamaSabachthani

It's so grotesquely unfair that these guys are only playing these small clubs and a plethora of talentless hacks are dominating the larger club/arena circuit. Absolutely absurd. If only people valued musicianship when they saw it.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! this is awesome.


----------



## Customisbetter

wow this track is like getting kicked in the balls with a train.


----------



## boni

right_to_rage said:


> The lyrics are in the album booklet




*I meant "decipher" in terms of interpreting the lyrics (empathizing with what the artist is trying to say)*. Because first time I listened I thought: DUDE, THESE LYRICS ARE SO GENERIC (without revelant meaning).


But now they are growing in me. Just like Spencer vocals.


----------



## eventhetrees

Yesterday on Misha's formspring

"Q: whats going on with eureka? release anytime soon? A: in the next few months"


This song is awesome! Some of the electronic bits stand out from the album.


----------



## boni

LamaSabachthani said:


> It's so grotesquely unfair that these guys are only playing these small clubs and a plethora of talentless hacks are dominating the larger club/arena circuit. Absolutely absurd. If only people valued musicianship when they saw it.





It takes time, because periphery is a difficult band to digest, even for people who are used to this type of music.



People who listen only to things like generic metalcore need to to "practice" their own taste in music. Aesthetics perception is subjective, but it evolves too. If someone likes metal, some day they are going be appreciative and feel for polyrhythmic music and complex progressive metal/music.


----------



## vampiregenocide

LamaSabachthani said:


> It's so grotesquely unfair that these guys are only playing these small clubs and a plethora of talentless hacks are dominating the larger club/arena circuit. Absolutely absurd. If only people valued musicianship when they saw it.


 
They'll get there. I mean in the past year Periphery seem to have been doing a fuck load of pretty sweet gigs with some awesome bands, have been signed, released an album and gotten an Ibanez endorsement. I'd say they're getting their just rewards already, but its only a taste of whats to come.

I used to not get Periphery. Didn't like them at all, but in the past few months I have seem the Light (See what I did there) and I now worship at the altar of Bulb. This is just the beginning for these chaps.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^I really have to agree with the above, I was not into Periphery or Bulb for the longest time, but one day I was out at a music store and decided to pick up the record, it really didn't take long to get hooked, and now it's my go to album when I have no new music to listen to.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I didn't realise you had quoted me in your sig.


----------



## Cynic

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> **title should read: 'Via Roadrunner'
> 
> A new song has been released for free by Periphery separate of their self-titled debut album, named "Eureka":
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the song for free here:
> 
> Roadrunner Records || Exclusive




Hey, Misha. I have a question: Is it pronounced the traditional way [Your-ree-kah] or from the anime [Air-reck-kah]?


----------



## Isan

Lol cynic i read your post without knowing who it was and yet i somehow knew


----------



## ManBeast

LamaSabachthani said:


> It's so grotesquely unfair that these guys are only playing these small clubs and a plethora of talentless hacks are dominating the larger club/arena circuit. Absolutely absurd. If only people valued musicianship when they saw it.



Unfortunately that's what happens when you've sold ~8000 records.

Regardless of what we feel here we're obviously in the minority. With time they could get a bigger following and the arena's will follow.


----------



## Customisbetter

Periphery in an arena would be deadly for sure.


----------



## The Beard

Customisbetter said:


> ^They sold everything.


 
I just bought Jake Bowen's Triple Recto today 

I'm SUPER pumped, he even offered to jot down some of his amp settings for his tones  I am forever a Periphery fan  haha


----------



## Customisbetter

^That is awfully nice of him. 

Holy shit another Michigander!?  we are invading this place.


----------



## anne

Michigan is bawm, yo.


----------



## wannabguitarist

So my house mate just walked in really stoned and asked me what Meshuggah song I was listening too while I was listening to the end of Eureka


----------



## Enselmis

Cynic said:


> Hey, Misha. I have a question: Is it pronounced the traditional way [Your-ree-kah] or from the anime [Air-reck-kah]?



This!


----------



## bigswifty

sent my email and whatnot for the song but no reply


----------



## Randy

I think Spencer has another new song on his myspace, unless it's old news and I'm just behind.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

^ The song's called "captain on".
Never heard of it before 
I think it's new


----------



## splinter8451

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^ The song's called "captain on".
> Never heard of it before
> I think it's new



That's the bonus track you get for buying the album on iTunes


----------



## Randy

Ah. Thanks for straightening that out for me, folks.


----------



## GuitarMessenger

Hey dudes, 

We just posted part 1 of 3 of our Masterclass with Misha. Check it out here if you like:

Guitar Messenger Magazine | News, Interviews, Lessons, Gear, Reviews, Forum &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)

Hope you dig!


----------



## PnKnG

splinter8451 said:


> That's the bonus track you get for buying the album on iTunes



But only in the US -.-



GuitarMessenger said:


> Hey dudes,
> 
> We just posted part 1 of 3 of our Masterclass with Misha. Check it out here if you like:
> 
> Guitar Messenger Magazine | News, Interviews, Lessons, Gear, Reviews, Forum  Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)
> 
> Hope you dig!



Any chance of getting the preset/tone file that Misha used?


----------



## Xiphos68

GuitarMessenger said:


> Hey dudes,
> 
> We just posted part 1 of 3 of our Masterclass with Misha. Check it out here if you like:
> 
> Guitar Messenger Magazine | News, Interviews, Lessons, Gear, Reviews, Forum  Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)
> 
> Hope you dig!


Awesome!!!


----------



## ittoa666

Anyone gonna buy Jake's g system?

MySpace


----------



## ddtonfire

Spencer and tom sound quite a bit alike. Great track, really gets you going!


----------



## -One-

ittoa666 said:


> Anyone gonna buy Jake's g system?
> 
> MySpace


stc423 bought it yesterday, in post #1234, which I find funny.


----------



## BrainArt

-One- said:


> stc423 bought it yesterday, in post #1234, which I find funny.



No, that was Jake's Recto. Not his G System.


----------



## -One-

IbanezShredderB said:


> No, that was Jake's Recto. Not his G System.


The link took me back to my homepage, and I didn't see another bulletin, I assumed it was the same link, my bad


----------



## BrainArt

-One- said:


> The link took me back to my homepage, and I didn't see another bulletin, I assumed it was the same link, my bad



Yeah, I noticed that as well when I clicked the link.


----------



## The Beard

Customisbetter said:


> Holy shit another Michigander!?  we are invading this place.


 
And now we have to plan our takover...

>.>

<.<


----------



## Deathbringer769

Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1):

Guitar Messenger Magazine | News, Interviews, Lessons, Gear, Reviews, Forum  Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)

Pretty cool interview/lesson with Misha. Also, props to Nolly "_for providing the flawless transcription of Buttersnips." _Anyone else get the reference there?


----------



## Xanithon

Deathbringer769 said:


> Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1):
> 
> Guitar Messenger Magazine | News, Interviews, Lessons, Gear, Reviews, Forum  Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)
> 
> Pretty cool interview/lesson with Misha. Also, props to Nolly "_for providing the flawless transcription of Buttersnips." _Anyone else get the reference there?



Yay! I can play Buttersnips now (ish).
BTW, what reference?


----------



## Cadavuh

I just got the instrumental album and WOW its way better IMO. The intricacies of the music are much more apparent. I feel like I missed out on a lot because of the vocals. That amazing guitar tone also sticks out a lot more


----------



## boni

Cadavuh said:


> I just got the instrumental album and WOW its way better IMO. The intricacies of the music are much more apparent. I feel like I missed out on a lot because of the vocals. That amazing guitar tone also sticks out a lot more





Thats because the vocals use too much vibrato. He is an amazing singer, but as many emo singers, he uses too much vibrato at the end of each vocal line (that annoying quality of over expressionism of every emo singer). 

That makes the whole atonal quality and poly-rhythmic quality of the guitars/bass/drums disappear a little bit, behind the tonal center that the vocal is trying to establish every time. It works some times, creating tension and release qualities. I enjoyed Chris vocals more. That's why I skip many tracks in the album. That's how my brain views it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Emo singer? Since when is someone an emo singer because they do a bit of cleans? Its just his voice, and he has a good one. I haven't seen Spencer wearing uber skinny jeans, eye shadow and playing scene music. Because thats what emo is.


----------



## boni

vampiregenocide said:


> Emo singer? Since when is someone an emo singer because they do a bit of cleans? Its just his voice, and he has a good one. I haven't seen Spencer wearing uber skinny jeans, eye shadow and playing scene music. Because thats what emo is.



1) Read my last post again.

2) Spencer's vocals are emo-like. Thats how my brain classifies it, thats the word I use.. Clean vocals, with the specific tonal character and spectral envelope (coloration) that many emocore vocals have, abusing vibrato at the end of each vocal line (sometimes causing an over expressionistic effect that can be sometimes labeled as "whiney vocals"), ergo emo. And hey, I like his vocals in a couple of songs. *So my subjective perception is not at all destructive or negative*. 

Thats how I view it, thats the word that I think its appropriate. It's subjective: ergo it shouldn't be controversial, because I'm not saying he is not skilled. Probably he is the most skilled Periphery vocal in terms of vocal range.



You can still call simply clean vocals. It's subjective, it's a matter of large semantic fields, meanings. And yet all the vocal descriptions above can still overlap with the description of many others emocore vocalists.


----------



## vampiregenocide

boni said:


> 1) Read my last post again.
> 
> 2) Spencer's vocals are emo-like. Thats how my brain classifies it, thats the word I use.. Clean vocals, with the specific tonal character and spectral envelope (coloration) that many emocore vocals have, abusing vibrato at the end of each vocal line (sometimes causing an over expressionistic effect that can be sometimes labeled as "whiney vocals"), ergo emo. And hey, I like his vocals in a couple of songs. *So my subjective perception is not at all destructive or negative*.
> 
> Thats how I view it, thats the word that I think its appropriate. It's subjective: ergo it shouldn't be controversial, because I'm not saying he is not skilled. Probably he is the most skilled Periphery vocal in terms of vocal range.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still call simply clean vocals. It's subjective, it's a matter of large semantic fields, meanings. And yet all the vocal descriptions above can still overlap with the description of many others emocore vocalists.


 
Fair enough man when I read your post the first time it didn't come across like what you said. It seemed like you were sraight out calling him an emo singer instead of comparing him to one.

I can see what you mean by comparing his style to that of a some 'emo' vocalists though, he does have a similar style (just the lyrics are better as well as the music imo).


----------



## getaway_fromme

boni said:


> Thats because the vocals use too much vibrato. He is an amazing singer, but as many emo singers, he uses too much vibrato at the end of each vocal line (that annoying quality of over expressionism of every emo singer).
> 
> That makes the whole atonal quality and poly-rhythmic quality of the guitars/bass/drums disappear a little bit, behind the tonal center that the vocal is trying to establish every time. It works some times, creating tension and release qualities. I enjoyed Chris vocals more. That's why I skip many tracks in the album. That's how my brain views it.




On the album there aren't many moments when Spencer uses Vibrato....I'm pretty sure he can only squeeze out those notes because he is tensing his throat and vocal chords to make him sing straight tone, which is what most pop singers do. Not to pull a power trip, but I'm a vocal instructor....Please give me an example of a line where the end has too much vibrato....I have yet to think of a SINGLE part.....

IMO, the "emo" sound comes from the whiney, bright tone, actual timbre of the vocal mechanism from squeezing the vocal chords so hard, which is most likely why he was sore at some of the concerts. It's not the vibrato.....Vibrato will actually SAVE your career. It's the straight tone that kills careers. This is why opera singers can sing until they are OLD OLD OLD. 


Maybe what you are referring to is sliding the pitch at the end of the lines?


----------



## Steve08

I don't like Spencer much though his screams have gotten a bit better. But it's like Periphery almost don't know when to have vocals or when not to. In songs like Icarus Lives or parts of The Walk I can understand, but they ruin the instrumental excellence of things like Totla Mad or Zyglrox IMO...

He does sound more like a generic emo/core singer rather than a proper metal one, though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Steve08 said:


> I don't like Spencer much though his screams have gotten a bit better. But it's like Periphery almost don't know when to have vocals or when not to. In songs like Icarus Lives or parts of The Walk I can understand, but they ruin the instrumental excellence of things like Totla Mad or Zyglrox IMO...
> 
> He does sound more like a generic emo/core singer rather than a proper metal one, though.


 
Aye but I think their choice of getting a competent clean singer for this kind of music works really well than if you just got your real metal singer. It adds a different flavour to it.

I saw a live video of Spencer and his vocals actually seemed better in it, especially his screams.


----------



## Forresterc

getaway_fromme said:


> On the album there aren't many moments when Chris uses Vibrato....I'm pretty sure he can only squeeze out those notes because he is tensing his throat and vocal chords to make him sing straight tone, which is what most pop singers do. Not to pull a power trip, but I'm a vocal instructor....Please give me an example of a line where the end has too much vibrato....I have yet to think of a SINGLE part.....
> 
> IMO, the "emo" sound comes from the whiney, bright tone, actual timbre of the vocal mechanism from squeezing the vocal chords so hard, which is most likely why he was sore at some of the concerts. It's not the vibrato.....Vibrato will actually SAVE your career. It's the straight tone that kills careers. This is why opera singers can sing until they are OLD OLD OLD.
> 
> 
> Maybe what you are referring to is sliding the pitch at the end of the lines?



Ya, i hear little vibrato in Spencer's voice, and i don't hear it at the end of any lines. And for god sakes, everyone stop referring to the singing style as "emo". 

Firstly, i don't find Spencer to have to whiny high school scene band sound in his voice. AT ALL. Neither does he sound like an emo screamer to me. He has a bright timbre to his voice, and y'all wanna crucify him for it.


and secondly, "emo" is a horrible term to describe anything outside of actual emo music and scene kids. It just makes u sound closed minded and unable to accurately describe what u dislike about him.

Third, it's cool if u prefer Chris, or Casey, but frankly i think y'all just got spoiled. If Spencer came first y'all would probably not even mind him.


----------



## eaeolian

vampiregenocide said:


> Aye but I think their choice of getting a competent clean singer for this kind of music works really well than if you just got your real metal singer. It adds a different flavour to it.



Heh. In my mind, a "real metal singer" *is* a clean-to-slightly-gritty vocalist with a powerful voice, a la classics like Dickenson or Dio, or someone newer like Tim Aymar. Apparently, I'm in the minority about that, but that how I read it. Compared to someone like that, Spencer's high notes are very thin and whiny.


----------



## eaeolian

Forresterc said:


> Ya, i hear little vibrato in Spencer's voice, and i don't hear it at the end of any lines. And for god sakes, everyone stop referring to the singing style as "emo".
> 
> Firstly, i don't find Spencer to have to whiny high school scene band sound in his voice. AT ALL. Neither does he sound like an emo screamer to me. He has a bright timbre to his voice, and y'all wanna crucify him for it.



The first thing that comes to mind when I hear him are the emo/screamo-type vocalists I've heard. Sorry if that bothers you, but from the overall sound and style that's where I end up with him - not nearly as annoying, but there's definitely something to the comparison.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> Heh. In my mind, a "real metal singer" *is* a clean-to-slightly-gritty vocalist with a powerful voice, a la classics like Dickenson or Dio, or someone newer like Tim Aymar. Apparently, I'm in the minority about that, but that how I read it. Compared to someone like that, Spencer's high notes are very thin and whiny.



I agree completely.. but, unfortunately, we're old men


----------



## eegor

getaway_fromme said:


> On the album there aren't many moments when Chris uses Vibrato....I'm pretty sure he can only squeeze out those notes because he is tensing his throat and vocal chords to make him sing straight tone, which is what most pop singers do. Not to pull a power trip, but I'm a vocal instructor....Please give me an example of a line where the end has too much vibrato....I have yet to think of a SINGLE part.....
> 
> IMO, the "emo" sound comes from the whiney, bright tone, actual timbre of the vocal mechanism from squeezing the vocal chords so hard, which is most likely why he was sore at some of the concerts. It's not the vibrato.....Vibrato will actually SAVE your career. It's the straight tone that kills careers. This is why opera singers can sing until they are OLD OLD OLD.
> 
> 
> Maybe what you are referring to is sliding the pitch at the end of the lines?


 
Vibrato is very much important in singing opera and classical music. I've been getting classical instruction for a while now and I'm beginning to appreciate the flavor you get when you add it in. It's really hard for me to do vibrato because I haven't sung for a long time at all, but it makes a huge difference.

That being said, the discussion of vibrato is pertaining to Periphery's style of music and theirs only. The atonal nature of a lot of the stuff, combined with the very elaborate and technical rhythms calls for some really straight-tone singing. I agree in that the vibrato takes away from my experience of the music.

There's no question that vibrato is important in just about every singer's voice, but there are times that call for straight-tone, and this music, in my opinion, calls for just that.


----------



## Cynic

ITT: semantics


----------



## Customisbetter

I won't disagree when people call Spencer an "emo" type singer. He does push a LOT of air and ends his lines with a small sigh which is characteristic of "emo" singers. It doesn't bother me though.

Epic Music is Epic Music. Why bitch?


----------



## getaway_fromme

Customisbetter said:


> I won't disagree when people call Spencer an "emo" type singer. He does push a LOT of air and ends his lines with a small sigh which is characteristic of "emo" singers. It doesn't bother me though.
> 
> Epic Music is Epic Music. Why bitch?




I just want to find a spot where he uses vibrato at the end of a line, I can't think of any off hand.


----------



## ManBeast

eaeolian said:


> The first thing that comes to mind when I hear him are the emo/screamo-type vocalists I've heard. Sorry if that bothers you, but from the overall sound and style that's where I end up with him - not nearly as annoying, but there's definitely something to the comparison.



I totally agree with this statement. Reason I'll be sticking with the instrumental CD.


----------



## zerohawk

Hey Misha, how about some guitar lessons when you come in to Chicago?


----------



## bulb

zerohawk said:


> Hey Misha, how about some guitar lessons when you come in to Chicago?



i might could...


----------



## right_to_rage

Misha, you should grow your hair back out lol. BADASS! Or someone in the band should be elected to do so, too much business going on.


----------



## Daggorath

boni said:


> Thats because the vocals use too much vibrato. He is an amazing singer, but as many emo singers, he uses too much vibrato at the end of each vocal line (that annoying quality of over expressionism of every emo singer).
> 
> That makes the whole atonal quality and poly-rhythmic quality of the guitars/bass/drums disappear a little bit, behind the tonal center that the vocal is trying to establish every time. It works some times, creating tension and release qualities. I enjoyed Chris vocals more. That's why I skip many tracks in the album. That's how my brain views it.



I thought the exact opposite, that his tuned long notes end up sounding stale and could REALLY do with some vibrato for expression.


----------



## bulb

right_to_rage said:


> Misha, you should grow your hair back out lol. BADASS! Or someone in the band should be elected to do so, too much business going on.



Dude i would if it werent such a pain in the ass on tour, right now i have like a #2 buzz, and it makes life so easy, you always look the same and your hair never feels gross!


----------



## Antenna

three cheers for hygeine!


----------



## Isan

and free food


----------



## Opion

I feel you on that meesh, after having long hair for so long and finally just getting fed up with it having barely any hair feels great  

hopefully If I can manage to squeeze a few more days out of work to let me hang in ATL I can catch y'all after thrash and burn - I'm already dead set on summer slaughter but you guys are coming by a week or so afterwards. Sign my hedstock plz  Haha.


----------



## eegor

Man, buzz cutting your hair is amazing. I woke up late a couple days ago and had no time to shower before work, so I had to put on deoderant and deal with only that. Luckily my hair's only like 1/4" long so I didn't have to do anything with it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Misha get a mohawk!


----------



## GuitarMessenger

Hey guys - for all those interested, we've recently posted part 2 of our masterclass with Misha. You can check it out here: 

Guitar Messenger Magazine | News, Interviews, Lessons, Gear, Reviews, Forum &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 2)


----------



## Interloper

I'll put these here....


----------



## Marv Attaxx

^ This is the most epic ModNation car ever


----------



## bulb

Interloper said:


> I'll put these here....



WANT


----------



## scottro202

bulb said:


> WANT



I think instead of a van/bus, whatever, the whole band should drive around in those cars, and have one of em have a uhaul behind it for the gear


----------



## cfrank

Those photos just gave a new meaning to Racecar.


----------



## rockdisciple

cfrank said:


> Those photos just gave a new meaning to Racecar.



Oh, well played, sir. Well played, indeed. : )


----------



## Razor777

Hey guys, I hope this is the right place to post it. But I worked out one of the first riffs for "Ow My Feelings" by Periphery..

I have the GP5 tab as well, if you would like me to upload it!

Also: I know it's sloppy and the quality isn't great, but yeah.. 

Cheers, 
James


----------



## evilmnky204

upload! the tab that you have, is it just the intro that you played or the entire song?


----------



## Bobo

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^ This is the most epic ModNation car ever



Not sure what a Modnation car is, but I'ma google that.

And seriously, racecar, I can't stop listening to it. My fav song on the cd, and my fav song period in a long time. So well constructed with the ebb and flow through the varying parts, never gets boring or cheesy even after 15+ mins (hell I wanted more of the solo at the end). That death metalish heavy part with crushing vocals from Spencer and Casey with their different styles in the middle of the song is just sick. And another excellent Loomis solo thrown into the song? As az big Loomis fan, I love it.

Ok I soung like a fanboi who has drank too many beers tonight, but I'm still so impressed with this cd. Great job Bulb and crew


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

So was Eureka recorded as part of the Periphery sessions or is it intended for an EP or the Juggernaut album or something? I'm interested.

And ALSO... will the epic masterpiece known as "Luck as a Constant" EVER be recorded under Periphery, or at least with the B-6/Axe-Fx combination? It's my favorite of all of your compositions, with the exception of possibly Racecar.


----------



## The Beard

What songs does everyone hope will be on their next cd?

As for me, here's what I hope they'll use on the next record (whether or not they've been made into full songs yet haha) 
-Inertia
-The Focus Hour
-Not Enough Mana (heard in an interview with Misha that this was gonna become a Periphery song)
-Mr. Person
-B equals D
-Press Enter
-Unleash The Pwnies!
-Füf
-Luck As A Constant


----------



## sgswimmer

this was the only album that could convince me to take my 7 string out of B standard.

im enjoying it very much 

thanks misha


----------



## Isan

sgswimmer said:


> this was the only album that could convince me to take my 7 string out of B standard.
> 
> im enjoying it very much
> 
> thanks misha



same lol


----------



## Bobo

stc423 said:


> What songs does everyone hope will be on their next cd?
> 
> As for me, here's what I hope they'll use on the next record (whether or not they've been made into full songs yet haha)
> -Inertia
> -The Focus Hour
> -Not Enough Mana (heard in an interview with Misha that this was gonna become a Periphery song)
> -Mr. Person
> -B equals D
> -Press Enter
> -Unleash The Pwnies!
> -Füf
> -Luck As A Constant



All would be good, especially Mana, probably my 2nd fav Bulb creation. I'm feelin more juggies for the next cd too...  Of course surprises with stuff we've never heard would also be great.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

So I heard on Facebook that Periphery is going to be on Rock Band. First off, fapfapfap splooge everywhere. Second, Misha are you doing it through the Rockband Network, and when will it be available for the eager fans?


----------



## matt397

Hey what ever happened to that grand prize custom song thingy where the winner had a song written with his lyrics an shit ? just curious


----------



## BrainArt

matt397 said:


> Hey what ever happened to that grand prize custom song thingy where the winner had a song written with his lyrics an shit ? just curious



It ended a while ago. Our very own Isan was the winner.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

stc423 said:


> What songs does everyone hope will be on their next cd?
> 
> As for me, here's what I hope they'll use on the next record (whether or not they've been made into full songs yet haha)
> -Inertia
> -The Focus Hour
> -Not Enough Mana (heard in an interview with Misha that this was gonna become a Periphery song)
> -Mr. Person
> -B equals D
> -Press Enter
> -Unleash The Pwnies!
> -Füf
> -Luck As A Constant


 
nice list, but it falls short without Frak the Gods. i mean, come on man


----------



## matt397

glassmoon0fo said:


> nice list, but it falls short without Frak the Gods. i mean, come on man


Frak the gods would a necessity for the next album, also I'd love to see them do something with chocolate flobs an super sayain. Although I think it would be just as cool if they were to write a record of all new materials.... an by all new materials I mean new songs  

also I know the contest was completed but I thought they were just going to write it an post it on there myspace, I knew Isan won I just figured they would of released it by now but maybe that'll be on the new record I guess


----------



## right_to_rage

Serious Business or Breeze would amazing as well


----------



## david1405

what singer should be in periphery?
i think casey sabol was the best
but i also like spencer alot


----------



## AlucardXIX

I think Spencer just needs to have a little more inflection in his voice. Some vibrato from time to time would be nice...I really dig him for the band though.


----------



## TreWatson

...

i just feel like he should use his lower register more.

that would make me very happy.


----------



## JohnIce

Maybe this should be taken in the massive Periphery topic...anyway, I like the tone of Casey's voice the best, but Spencer's ridiculous range is more impressive than Casey's... Spencer also doesn't have the slight, uhmmmm, emo-ish vocal style that Casey sometimes dabbles in (moreso with his solo work though).

For the record, both Casey and Spencer are among the most impressive singers I've heard in a long time, it's almost scary that they were in the same band


----------



## highlordmugfug

I believe that Casey was the singer from the original 'Icarus Lives'. If so, then him x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 imo.


----------



## matty2fatty

seriously? Still with the singer? The band kicks ass, what more do you want


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Overall I liked Chris the most: His singing, screaming, low growling, his style and attitude in general 
Casey was cool, too, and Jake had some serious screams.
But Chris won't come back and I think Spencer is the right one for the job now. At first I was disappointed with him but his vocals grew on me he he's got a lot of untouched potential 
And this:


TreKita said:


> ...
> 
> i just feel like he should use his lower register more.
> 
> that would make me very happy.







highlordmugfug said:


> I believe that Casey was the singer from the original 'Icarus Lives'. If so, then him x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 imo.



The original version was sung by Jake and had totally different lyrics.
Casey did the second one with the current lyrics and spencer came third with the official rendition


----------



## jymellis

i think mike patton would be best


----------



## JohnIce

Marv Attaxx said:


> The original version was sung by Jake and had totally different vocals


 
There is one with Casey too though... which got pretty popular on youtube, so I think a lot of people got introduced to the band through Casey's version of that song.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

JohnIce said:


> There is one with Casey too though... which got pretty popular on youtube, so I think a lot of people got introduced to the band through Casey's version of that song.


Jep, Casey's version is the most popular one 
Imo he did his best with Icarus lives. The song was like written for him and he did a perfect job.

for anyone who didn't know the first version:


And this is what Casey made out of it:


And the official one:


----------



## Razzy

I hate the version with Jake.

The fast paced, fill every second with screaming vocals, just don't fit with that song.

Casey's screams however, are epic.

I have an instrumental version of this song on my laptop, I kinda want to do a vocal cover.


----------



## drmosh

again with the vocals shit? fuck me...


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> again with the vocals shit? fuck me...



haha i guess some people will never drop it, oh well tis the internet, i should expect no less!


----------



## ittoa666

drmosh said:


> again with the vocals shit? fuck me...


----------



## Murmel

So I just listened to Periphery...





























FUCKING HELL THEY ARE AWESOME


----------



## ittoa666

Murmel said:


> So I just listened to Periphery...



It took you THAT long to do that?


----------



## Murmel

ittoa666 said:


> It took you THAT long to do that?


Dude, I was thinking the exact same thing. I've been about to do it on several occasions but for some reason I never did


----------



## Antimatter

Fuck y'all, Spencer rocks!

Congratulations Murmel! I felt bad because it took me so long to listen to them


----------



## vampiregenocide

Marv Attaxx said:


> for everyone who didn't know the first version:




Never heard that version before, sound spretty epic. Definitely prefer the new version, not sure what vocalist I prefer. Both guys are fucking epic, and If I had to choose one, I don't know who but it would be close.


----------



## TreWatson

i was reluctant to say anything, but my 2 cents arent mean, but i got used to spencer, he's grown on me.

but i can't really sing along, 

I NEED MORE LOW NOTES DAMMIT.


----------



## mikernaut

Any chance of a updated version of "The Fast Ones" with Spencer? I love that tune. It gives me chills.


----------



## metal_sam14

I would do runny poo's in my undies if periphery did a version of Mr Person.


----------



## bluffalo

I honestly think that spencers my favourite of them all......


----------



## slapnutz

jymellis said:


> i think mike patton would be best



Of all the vocalist banter in the history of Prep... this is the only that made sense.


----------



## boni

I avoid listening to old peripherys vocalists. It makes me rage, because they were better IMO  sad. Even though I like to listen to the songs with Spencer. it just doesn't feel as good


----------



## ROAR

This is probably the greatest day ever.
I have a lesson with Lee from BoO
and then a lesson with Jake from Periphery.
I'm about to have the greatest day ever
(apart from seeing like 10 other bands I don't care for
and then putting up with the scene kids or whatever else
lurks around in Nashville. I fucking hate scene kids...)

Hopefully I get some sweet vids to share with you guys!

Anyone else seeing Thrash and Burn this summer?!?!?


----------



## habicore_5150

well i wanted to go, but one of my friends who was taking us (and REALLY wanted to go as bad as anyone else) couldnt ask for saturday off

meh, might as well wait for another tour to pass Nashville or Knoxville and see if i get lucky


----------



## ROAR

Don't worry I missed Periphery in Jan because of the fucking snow.


----------



## crazyprofessor

Hey, I am thinking about going to the Milwaukee show tomorrow? Could you guys in Tn say when Periphery hits the stage? I don't have the time for 7 bands....

Anyone going to the Milwaukee show?


----------



## ROAR

crazyprofessor said:


> Hey, I am thinking about going to the Milwaukee show tomorrow? Could you guys in Tn say when Periphery hits the stage? I don't have the time for 7 bands....
> 
> Anyone going to the Milwaukee show?



No problem man!


----------



## ROAR

@matt397

Yea thanks guy.


----------



## Guamskyy

TreKita said:


> i was reluctant to say anything, but my 2 cents arent mean, but i got used to spencer, he's grown on me.
> 
> but i can't really sing along,
> 
> I NEED MORE LOW NOTES DAMMIT.



 I try to sing along with Spencer and I try to go as high as high but than my vocals just "fret out" if you know what I mean. I like Casey's version, I can actually sing along but I can't scream loud enough without hurting me


----------



## sgswimmer

oh how i wish periphery could have made it up to minneapolis


----------



## QuambaFu

stc423 said:


> What songs does everyone hope will be on their next cd?


 
GODMA


----------



## eventhetrees

so epic, I wanna see a video of these people actually dancing to Bulb haha. I wish people would just dance at shows more often too, not that punching the floor stuff that is so over rehearsed and over done, what happened to good old lettin' loose and dancin?!?!


----------



## Arterial

btw i dunno if this has been addressed or not people...but on the periphery store, is every shirt very...wide?


----------



## ROAR

Arterial said:


> btw i dunno if this has been addressed or not people...but on the periphery store, is every shirt very...wide?



I don't think they're "wide" at all. Like slim fit almost.
And someone please find out where I can get the Periphery
basketball shorts online! I should have bought them at the show.
Fuck.


----------



## Arterial

ROARitsBrennan said:


> I don't think they're "wide" at all. Like slim fit almost.
> And someone please find out where I can get the Periphery
> basketball shorts online! I should have bought them at the show.
> Fuck.


just looking at the store 
PERIPHERY MERCH, SHIRTS HOODS
they look wide, but if theyre slim fit i'll definitely consider getting some.


----------



## -One-

Speaking of Periphery shirts, does anyone know where I can get the shirt Brandon Butler is wearing in this video?


----------



## ROAR

-One- said:


> Speaking of Periphery shirts, does anyone know where I can get the shirt Brandon Butler is wearing in this video?



you can get then on their tour merch.
I bought the same one.


----------



## -One-

ROARitsBrennan said:


> you can get then on their tour merch.
> I bought the same one.


Is there any other way to get them, since I, unfortunately, can't see Thrash N Burn this year?


----------



## ROAR

-One- said:


> Is there any other way to get them, since I, unfortunately, can't see Thrash N Burn this year?



Ask an ss member to pick you one up and repay them?
If I was seeing them again I'd gladly help out,
since I also missed my chance at buying the Periph shorts
and I really want one!


----------



## TreWatson

if you mean the green one ( at work, vids = blockage)

then yeah, I think that's tour-only ( care to confirm or deny, misha?)

they're not stopping through B-more, but if you don;t manage to get one before the tour ends, I can always ask matt halpern to pick one up and then buy it off of him when i pay for a drum lesson.


----------



## DVRP

Just watched a video of Jetpacks Was Yes live!!! Sounded badass!!!!!


----------



## Cynic

DVRP said:


> Just watched a video of Jetpacks Was Yes live!!! Sounded badass!!!!!



Can't believe that they played it live. Spencer sounds great.


----------



## phantom911

metal_sam14 said:


> I would do runny poo's in my undies if periphery did a version of Mr Person.



That should persuade them not to....


----------



## AlucardXIX

I did a video of Mr. Person...well just me playing the guitar parts (half decent) 

Never made it to youtube though =D


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

"Jake Bowen and his seven strings of wonder"



Awesome.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Periphery superhypermegathread huh? This thread is a monstrosity.


----------



## eaeolian

It keeps the mods sane.


----------



## Customisbetter

I totally forgot about the Hood periphery video. shit that made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Misanthropy

The clean chorus with the tap/slide part in buttersnips is the tits.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Potential New Live Intro:



Awesome.


----------



## Eptaceros

fuck yes.


----------



## ScottyB724

sick.


----------



## Arterial

sorry if this has been discussed but what tuning is Bulb's Illustrated Groove in? 
many thanks.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Arterial said:


> sorry if this has been discussed but what tuning is Bulb's Illustrated Groove in?
> many thanks.



Pretty sure he said either drop E or some kind of tuning with E as the lowest string, a long time ago though.


----------



## Arterial

*trying to process "drop E"*

a wuhhhh?......


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

eventhetrees said:


> so epic, I wanna see a video of these people actually dancing to Bulb haha. I wish people would just dance at shows more often too, not that punching the floor stuff that is so over rehearsed and over done, what happened to good old lettin' loose and dancin?!?!




whoa!  that video was so awesome, and actually went with the music perfectly. which proves your point even more, kids should drop the pit moves nonsense. it truly is so rehearsed. just get out there and bust a move. seriously, when the intro groove to racecar or icarus lives drops, either stand and appreciate the awesomeness or start dancing. dont pick up change and windmill kick.


----------



## Customisbetter

Arterial said:


> *trying to process "drop E"*
> 
> a wuhhhh?......



The Illustrated is an 8 string
so the regular F# gets tuned down to an E to make a fifth interval. Same concept as Drop D on a 6 string.


----------



## Arterial

oh right, so its on an 8 stringer. 
i was on wiki and it said 5 whole steps down from drop D and i was like...shitt........


----------



## slapnutz

eventhetrees said:


> so epic, I wanna see a video of these people actually dancing to Bulb haha. I wish people would just dance at shows more often too, not that punching the floor stuff that is so over rehearsed and over done, what happened to good old lettin' loose and dancin?!?!




At the wraith of Prep fans... is that an actual Prep song or Bulb song?


----------



## Arterial

bulb song


----------



## slapnutz

Arterial said:


> bulb song



...and the name of said song is?


----------



## Customisbetter

Illustrated Groove Clip

SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## josh pelican

Let's get a full band cover of "Black or White".



eventhetrees said:


> so epic, I wanna see a video of these people actually dancing to Bulb haha. I wish people would just dance at shows more often too, not that punching the floor stuff that is so over rehearsed and over done, what happened to good old lettin' loose and dancin?!?!




Of course the people in the hood we're excited. It was 04/20.

*runs*


----------



## Nats

josh pelican said:


> Of course the people in the hood we're excited. It was 04/20.
> 
> *runs*



snap


----------



## Eptaceros

That video was already used over 4 years ago in a metal mash-up.



Shittier music, but funnier imo.


----------



## Beef McStud

Kurkkuviipale said:


> "Jake Bowen and his seven strings of wonder"
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.




that tapping lick is freakin amazing.


----------



## Cynic

Spencer's screams are getting much better. How is Spencer practicing to achieve that type of progress, Bulb?


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Spencer's screams are getting much better. How is Spencer practicing to achieve that type of progress, Bulb?




practice, touring and when hes home he records pretty much whenever he can
his voice in general has improved so much since he joined and recorded the album, i cant wait for you guys to hear the new material!


----------



## cataclysm_child

What is it with that crowd? Not even nodding their heads! Are they deaf?!


----------



## Jay Jay

Yeah, that crowd sucked.
Whatever though, Spencer's screams were awesome in that video!
I can't wait for the home show!
It'll be the 5th time seeing them!


----------



## cfrank

Icarus Lives Video Making of:

Periphery "The Making Of Icarus Lives!" Music Video Directed by McFarland & Pecci on Vimeo


----------



## fallenz3ro

Jay Jay said:


> Yeah, that crowd sucked.
> Whatever though, Spencer's screams were awesome in that video!
> I can't wait for the home show!
> It'll be the 5th time seeing them!



Man I really wish I could go to that one!

I saw them a few weeks ago in Richmond and was really impressed by spencer's performance. He looks way more comfortable and natural on stage compared to the earlier youtube videos. And his dirty vocals are getting a lot better. On Xyglrox, he was doing some surprisingly low growls and it was fantastic.


----------



## Customisbetter

Bulb you probably have been asked this a thousand times, but do you guys have solid stage assignments, or do you guys just stand wherever?


----------



## Triple7

Wow, Spencer's scream got way more gutteral by the looks of that video! That's really awesome.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I just discovered this today, is this for real?


----------



## Prydogga

^ It's from the old Soundclick days, one of Bulb's earliest uploads IIRC.


----------



## prh

Triple7 said:


> Wow, Spencer's scream got way more gutteral by the looks of that video! That's really awesome.



...and then some! check out what he just posted on his myspace

Spencer Sotelo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

it actually sounds like casey's scream in parts, that might appease the casey-lovers


----------



## Plankis

prh said:


> ...and then some! check out what he just posted on his myspace
> 
> Spencer Sotelo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> it actually sounds like casey's scream in parts, that might appease the casey-lovers



Sounds sick!


----------



## -One-

prh said:


> ...and then some! check out what he just posted on his myspace
> 
> Spencer Sotelo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> it actually sounds like casey's scream in parts, that might appease the casey-lovers


That's fucking BRUTAL


----------



## Customisbetter

Holy Shit that is replacing the Walk in my Car.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Holy crap this is awesome!
Favourite version of the walk so far 
I think you'll have to re-record the periphery album in the future if spencer's getting better and better like that


----------



## mikernaut

Spencer draws his magical powers of singing from the "Island" because he is really Richard from LOST, minus the tan.


----------



## Cynic

The tone is now much deeper and less throaty, but it still needs more power behind it.


----------



## Jims

Jesus, that sounds sick, the album version seems so inferior now D=


----------



## gunshow86de

Cynic said:


> The tone is now much deeper and less throaty, but it still needs more power behind it.



Once he reaches puberty he should be okay.


----------



## splinter8451

Cynic said:


> The tone is now much deeper and less throaty, but it still needs more power behind it.



This. He still doesn't have the power Chris had on his version of Walk but this is definitely a step in the right direction  

He is sounding way better, even better then his screams on Eureka.


----------



## KrewZ

He is sounding MUCH better. Hopefully he keeps on improving and becomes everything we hope him to be. Periphery's second album will be beastly.


----------



## Dimensionator

i just got into periphery after joining this forum. i probably would've never heard of them if not for here. 
i downloaded the album (dont worry, i WILL buy it... these guys deserve every cent.. i just cant find it in any stores here )
i love this band. no joke. you guys are in my top ten now.
you need to keep making more absolutely incredible music. 
wait, of course you will, you have to for all your fans on sevenstring!


----------



## The Beard

prh said:


> ...and then some! check out what he just posted on his myspace
> 
> Spencer Sotelo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> it actually sounds like casey's scream in parts, that might appease the casey-lovers


 Holy wow this makes me happy 
The first time I heard Spencer's screams I was pretty leery about them, but now this made me put full confidence in him 

Also, Misha i've always wondered, can we see a larger version of the pic you have as your avatar? I always try and read it and can't


----------



## KrewZ

EPICxSYN said:


> i just got into periphery after joining this forum. i probably would've never heard of them if not for here.
> i downloaded the album (dont worry, i WILL buy it... these guys deserve every cent.. i just cant find it in any stores here )
> i love this band. no joke. you guys are in my top ten now.
> you need to keep making more absolutely incredible music.
> wait, of course you will, you have to for all your fans on sevenstring!



It took me forever to find their cd, when I did find it it was at a FYE and it was in the country music section lmao.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I must admit I was wary of Spencer's screams at first too, but I've grown to love him and he sounds like he has gotten better.


----------



## Cynic

splinter8451 said:


> This. He still doesn't have the power Chris had on his version of Walk but this is definitely a step in the right direction
> 
> He is sounding way better, even better then his screams on Eureka.



NEEDS MOAR PROJECTION


----------



## bulb

as i have said from the beginning, we hired spencer on potential and the fact that he works hard as hell to improve
he has only been screaming for a year, so its only natural that his voice will develop and evolve, but he is truly one of my favorite singers out there in every capacity and i cant wait to see how much more he will improve by the time we start tracking the second album.


----------



## Scarpie

I am not a fan of spencer by any means. Not to knock the band at all cause, well hell my hat comes off to them for all that they've achieved, and we all know they deserve it. But this singer is aweful, and doesn't have at all have the voice their last singer had. Shame last singer was a whole package deal.


----------



## nojyeloot

Scarpie said:


> I am not a fan of spencer by any means. Not to knock the band at all cause, well hell my hat comes off to them for all that they've achieved, and we all know they deserve it. But this singer is aweful, and doesn't have at all have the voice their last singer had. Shame last singer was a whole package deal.



I can understand if you don't like him, and even if you think he's totally wrong for the band, and Chris B. was better. But to say "...this singer (Spencer S.) is aweful" is just an untruth (not to mention an "awful" spelling error ). The guy is talented, and obviously, at the least, caught Misha's ear [nuff said], he's just not your cup-o-tea


Can I get an Amen?


----------



## metal_sam14

nojyeloot said:


> I can understand if you don't like him, and even if you think he's totally wrong for the band, and Chris B. was better. But to say "...this singer (Spencer S.) is aweful" is just an untruth (not to mention an "awful" spelling error ). The guy is talented, and obviously, at the least, caught Misha's ear [nuff said], he's just not your cup-o-tea
> 
> 
> Can I get an Amen?



A-fucking-men bro 

EDIT: I just realized that sounded extremely gay


----------



## nojyeloot

metal_sam14 said:


> A-fucking-men bro
> 
> EDIT: I just realized that sounded extremely gay


----------



## JakePeriphery

Scarpie said:


> I am not a fan of spencer by any means. Not to knock the band at all cause, well hell my hat comes off to them for all that they've achieved, and we all know they deserve it. But this singer is aweful, and doesn't have at all have the voice their last singer had. Shame last singer was a whole package deal.




Haha it always gets under my skin when people talk shit on Spencer as if they know how physically demanding the role of being the Periphery singer is - and saying Chris is the "whole package" - if he was honestly the "whole package" he would still be in the band. Spencer is my favorite singer EVER, right next to Casey Sabol and Elliot Coleman. He obviously has chops and saying he is awful is just one of the most ignorant things I think you can say about my band - and I've heard it all. 

Just wait until you hear the new stuff Spencers got cooking up, he even wrote an entire song (guitars, drums, vocals) all by himself that will simply melt your face off.


----------



## C2Aye

JakePeriphery said:


> Haha it always gets under my skin when people talk shit on Spencer as if they know how physically demanding the role of being the Periphery singer is - and saying Chris is the "whole package" - if he was honestly the "whole package" he would still be in the band. Spencer is my favorite singer EVER, right next to Casey Sabol and Elliot Coleman. He obviously has chops and saying he is awful is just one of the most ignorant things I think you can say about my band - and I've heard it all.
> 
> Just wait until you hear the new stuff Spencers got cooking up, he even wrote an entire song (guitars, drums, vocals) all by himself that will simply melt your face off.



Spencer's vocal range is so massive that it actually has it's own gravitational pull.


----------



## Customisbetter

JakePeriphery said:


> Just wait until you hear the new stuff Spencers got cooking up, he even wrote an entire song (guitars, drums, vocals) all by himself that will simply melt your face off.



Dude I can't wait for this.


----------



## KrewZ

Customisbetter said:


> Dude I can't wait for this.



What he said, this has me VERY interested. Plus I love it when a band pushes to improve over just cranking out Album 1 Vol. 2


----------



## Cynic

JakePeriphery said:


> Just wait until you hear the new stuff Spencers got cooking up, he even wrote an entire song (guitars, drums, vocals) all by himself that will simply melt your face off.



What is this madness.


----------



## mickytee

Cynic said:


> What is this madness.



+10

cant wait to hear it


----------



## bulb

Yeah Spencer is the whole package and then some, the kid can not only effortlessly write kickass vocal parts and perform them both in the studio and live, but the guy writes sick songs on his own too, i mean what more could you ask for?
Haters gonna hate i suppose, then again we have never had a singer that didnt get hated on, i know it seems blasphemous now, but Casey got hated on pretty hardcore when he was actually in Periphery haha


----------



## mikernaut

Any of the Periph guys going to do any guest appearances on Casey's Cd? 

and can I beg you guys to resurrect "The Fast Ones" with Spencer. I still love that song. I find it very emotionally moving. can't even find a mp3 of the Jake version, just the youtube music vid.


----------



## metal_sam14

bulb said:


> Yeah Spencer is the whole package and then some, the kid can not only effortlessly write kickass vocal parts and perform them both in the studio and live, but the guy writes sick songs on his own too, i mean what more could you ask for?
> Haters gonna hate i suppose, then again we have never had a singer that didnt get hated on, i know it seems blasphemous now, but Casey got hated on pretty hardcore when he was actually in Periphery haha



Some people just need something to complain about it seems


----------



## Guamskyy

bulb said:


> Yeah Spencer is the whole package and then some, the kid can not only effortlessly write kickass vocal parts and perform them both in the studio and live, but the guy writes sick songs on his own too, i mean what more could you ask for?
> Haters gonna hate i suppose, then again we have never had a singer that didnt get hated on, i know it seems blasphemous now, but Casey got hated on pretty hardcore when he was actually in Periphery haha



+pi  Spencer imo has the BEST range for vocals I have ever heard(besides Mariah Carey, but that's a different story ). I try to sing along, and I either sing like an octave or two lower or my voice cracks and I flub out. Sure the past vocalists were really good, but I think Spencer really boosted Periphery.


----------



## nnmore

Even though I do really like what Chris did with Periphery, I found Spencer's vocals on the album to really fit and were awsome (except for the one line "Unite with raven's on this shadow flight" (Icarus Lives!) which I found a bit of a personal distaste for), but I'd like to hear more of his lower growls, like the stuff he did in Racecar.


----------



## lava

JakePeriphery said:


> Spencer is my favorite singer EVER, right next to Casey Sabol and Elliot Coleman. He obviously has chops
> 
> Just wait until you hear the new stuff Spencers got cooking up, he even wrote an entire song (guitars, drums, vocals) all by himself that will simply melt your face off.



He has a great tone and an amazing range. But I can tell that he hasn't been singing long; he still has a lot of his vocal identity to develop. I love what he's done with you guys so far, but what I can't wait for is to see him find his unique vocal niche as time goes on.

Are you guys going to play his songs in Periphery? Or is this just solo Spencer stuff?


----------



## prh

fuck, cant wait to hear what spencer is written/is writing!!

... and WHY DOES THIS BAND HAVE SO MUCH POTENTIAL!!!!!!!??????

album #1 was mostly 2, 3, 4 year old material, almost solely written by bulb, and its one of the best albums of the decade by far... then you add 5 other geniuses to the lineup and youve got at least another 5 completely different and awesome albums pretty much conceived too...

not fair

share the talent plz


----------



## cheepy91

bulb said:


> Yeah Spencer is the whole package and then some, the kid can not only effortlessly write kickass vocal parts and perform them both in the studio and live, but the guy writes sick songs on his own too, i mean what more could you ask for?
> Haters gonna hate i suppose, then again we have never had a singer that didnt get hated on, i know it seems blasphemous now, but Casey got hated on pretty hardcore when he was actually in Periphery haha



ok im not going to lie, i love chris more than spencer in periphery. HOWEVER, since chris isnt in periphery we all have to get used to the fact that spencer is singing in periphery. he is an amazing vocalist and kicks fucking ass live, not to mention that hes a really nice guy. im not going to hate on him cuz the album is the best album of the year with his vocals on it. i honestly think that periphery should have both chris and spencer as their vocalists. that would be the most kick ass thing ever! also its not cool to talk shit about a band and its members when they have access to this thread. its just a dick move. yea its a free country and we can say whatever we want, but its just not cool to talk shit about any memebers of a band when members of that band can read what youre saying.


----------



## jeremyb

Anyone hating on Spencer, have you listened to the album?? Crank up jetpacks and tell me honestly he's not right for the band....


----------



## mhickman2

Spencer's voice is incredible. His range on their album is just ridiculous. I personally think that he is a better vocalist than Chris. He sounded great live as well as the rest of the band. The only criticism I have for him is he should try connecting with the audience a little more and have a little more energy on stage. Other than that he was perfect. I'm looking foward to hearing the stuff he's writing. I'm sure that it will be amazing if it got Misha and Jakes stamp of approval.


----------



## C2Aye

bulb said:


> Yeah Spencer is the whole package and then some, the kid can not only effortlessly write kickass vocal parts and perform them both in the studio and live, but the guy writes sick songs on his own too, i mean what more could you ask for?
> Haters gonna hate i suppose, then again we have never had a singer that didnt get hated on, i know it seems blasphemous now, but Casey got hated on pretty hardcore when he was actually in Periphery haha



For us guitarists, it's so easy to change a guitar or adjust our tone to just the way we want it.

Singers however, are born with their voice so I think we should appreciate that Peripherah have got a singer who can pull off the screaming aspect, the actual singing and I my opinion whose voice has a great tone to it. And he can write too? Super mega extra added bonus.

I've had to deal with so many actual crappy singers that you really appreciate it when a good one comes your way. 

So yeah, I'm also looking foward to any new stuff that you guys put out


----------



## vampiregenocide

bulb said:


> as i have said from the beginning, we hired spencer on potential and the fact that he works hard as hell to improve
> he has only been screaming for a year, so its only natural that his voice will develop and evolve, but he is truly one of my favorite singers out there in every capacity and i cant wait to see how much more he will improve by the time we start tracking the second album.


 
I had no idea he'd only been screaming for a year, if thats what he can do already he's going to sound even more epic on the next album.


----------



## Scarpie

For the record, i am not a hater. And calling a vocalist on his shortcomings is not ignorant, it's an observation. And to be neg repped for stating an opinion on a public forum, is well about as gay as the over abundant fanboism on this forum. However, I'd expect professional musicians in periphery's position to be prepared for disapproval, if you can't take criticism, you're wasting your time in this industry.

I am ready for my nap for refusal to beat around the bush, or kiss ass. God this place has become nauseating.


----------



## Nats

I love the clean part he does at the end of Zyglrox. That's probably because I love the composition of the music leading up to, during, and after that part. The solo following is so moving to me. Thanks Bulb!


----------



## scottro202

bulb said:


> as i have said from the beginning, we hired spencer on potential and the fact that he works hard as hell to improve
> he has only been screaming for a year, so its only natural that his voice will develop and evolve, but he is truly one of my favorite singers out there in every capacity and i cant wait to see how much more he will improve by the time we start tracking the second album.



A year?!?!?!?!?! 

Damn, I liked him before, but now my respectometer for him just went through the roof 

Also, Spencer's a really nice guy. I talked to him at Thrash and Burn Atlanta, he's an awesome dude


----------



## JakePeriphery

Scarpie said:


> For the record, i am not a hater. And calling a vocalist on his shortcomings is not ignorant, it's an observation. And to be neg repped for stating an opinion on a public forum, is well about as gay as the over abundant fanboism on this forum. However, I'd expect professional musicians in periphery's position to be prepared for disapproval, if you can't take criticism, you're wasting your time in this industry.
> 
> I am ready for my nap for refusal to beat around the bush, or kiss ass. God this place has become nauseating.



Haha if that's what you did I wouldn't have called you out on it. You said Spencer was "awful", I'm assuming you're a musician since you're posting on ss.org, so you understand that your opinion is subjective and is or is not shared by others - there's a huge difference between saying someone is not your type of singer and saying they suck. So if I'm correct in saying you're a musician you can spot other proficient musicians, Spencer is most definitely a proficient singer and multi-instrumentalist, it's completely obvious. It just comes off as butthurt-ness when you state your opinions in absolutes like you did.

I don't use forum rep tools because they become bandwagoning bashing tools and that's something I hate - if you have an opinion state it - I can listen and respond appropriately and maturely.

Also just because a band member responds to criticisms doesn't make me unprofessional, it makes me involved - something most band dudes don't even waste time on, I want to hear what people have to say about the music and I want my chance to respond. Whether or not you agree with my response is completely up to you but don't act like I'm not acting professional.


----------



## bulb

Scarpie said:


> For the record, i am not a hater. And calling a vocalist on his shortcomings is not ignorant, it's an observation. And to be neg repped for stating an opinion on a public forum, is well about as gay as the over abundant fanboism on this forum. However, I'd expect professional musicians in periphery's position to be prepared for disapproval, if you can't take criticism, you're wasting your time in this industry.
> 
> I am ready for my nap for refusal to beat around the bush, or kiss ass. God this place has become nauseating.



Yeah dude, i have touched on this many times in the past, there is a way to criticize or to talk in general. And believe it or not we really dont mind criticism so long as it is constructive, which yours was not in the least.
And sure there is free speech and you can say whatever you want, but honestly HOW you say things is probably the most important factor in how what you said will be taken, and you are talking about the subjective as if it were objective. I am not sure why you would do something like unless you really believed that your opinion was the only valid one, and that would be unfortunate for your sake.

Oh and i dont think i have ever neg repped anyone before, i dont really get the rep system


----------



## sk3ks1s

bulb said:


> I am not sure why you would do something like unless you really believed that your opinion was the only valid one, and that would be unfortunate for your sake.


 
Him and another 89.7% of the people that post any comments anywhere in the outternet...


----------



## nojyeloot

Scarpie said:


> For the record, i am not a hater. And calling a vocalist on his shortcomings is not ignorant, it's an observation. And to be neg repped for stating an opinion on a public forum, is well about as gay as the over abundant fanboism on this forum. However, I'd expect professional musicians in periphery's position to be prepared for disapproval, if you can't take criticism, you're wasting your time in this industry.
> 
> I am ready for my nap for refusal to beat around the bush, or kiss ass. God this place has become nauseating.



Scarpie,

Do you have a band?


----------



## Junnage

Holy...HOLY...H-H-H-HOLY FUCKNUGGETS! Spencer sounds amazing on the The Walk!! I think it was so epic that it caused a bowel movement on my part.

Edit: Also listened to the new Haunted Shores Misha, it sounds really badass! Also, when can we expect the new Periphery tunes?




And to the hater: I despise people like you on sevenstring that go around bashing someone based on opinions that might not even be your own, or something in the past and completely ignore the overwhelming evidence that it's changing really fast. Spencer was tied with Ian Kelly as my favorite vocalist, but goddamn, Spencer went up A LOT in my book. I would be blown away if after listening to his new vocal recording on The Walk (see his myspace profile), and say that he didn't improve...OR EVEN 

And for the 'unprofessionalism' of Periphery, I completely disagree. 

I'm sure >9000% of their fans (and many people on here) would agree that one of the things they like about Periphery the most is that they seem so human and down-to-earth because you can leave them a message and they will read it; you can ask them a question and they will answer; you could even have a mob of Racecar-equipped fans cause Totla Madness, or have 50+ people post the same thing (DO IT MARK) on Misha's status or threaten to Ctrl+Alt+Delete his blackbean guitars and SnAcks-FX if he doesn't post new Periphery/Haunted Shores/OMNOM tunes!

I believe I've made my point.

Mods: Sorry about the full-size rant I had. Please find it in your hearts to forgive me.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Junnage said:


> I'm sure >9000% of their fans (and many people on here) would agree that one of the things they like about Periphery the most is that they seem so human and down-to-earth because you can leave them a message and they will read it; you can ask them a question and they will answer; you could even have a mob of Racecar-equipped fans cause Totla Madness, or have 50+ people post the same thing (DO IT MARK) on Misha's status or threaten to Ctrl+Alt+Delete his blackbean guitars and SnAcks-FX if he doesn't post new Periphery/Haunted Shores/OMNOM tunes!



I see what you did there. 

I also have to agree with you on the fact that Periphery are one of the most gracious and professional bands...well I think I've ever had the pleasure to listen to.


----------



## synrgy

A little bit of my soul dies every time I listen to _zyglrox_. In a good way, I mean. 

It's like.. I'm so used to the neurons which fire in my brain when I listen to guitar music telling me things like "That riff is being played like this", and I get this fuzzy image in my mind's eye of my own hands playing the riffs on my own guitar(s). When I listen to you guys though, especially on that song, all of that is gone. Those neurons are instead telling me things like "OMGWTFBBQ" and "Fuck this, we're out of here!". 

Also, since it seems to still be the topic of discussion, for whatever my opinion is worth I think Spencer's voice fits the sound of the album perfectly, both from an emotional perspective and from a mixing perspective. In respect to the latter, when you're dealing with a sound that covers such a broad tonal palette, it's next-to-impossible to find somebody who's voice _naturally_ resonates in just the right frequencies to complement the mix. Leave it to Misha to find 2-3 of them over time!  Anyway, point being that I've liked each of the singers we've heard recordings of, but I do personally feel that Spencer is the best fit musically and technically speaking.

It's the band's call, anyway. We don't know (nor is it our right to know) what the reasons for making lineup changes were. Just as a random example, we need to consider the fact that somebody sounding great doesn't automatically mean you want to spend 4 months in a bus with them, you know what I mean?

Whatever. Opinions are like assholes. Everybody's got one, and chick's need a little attention once in a while.


----------



## eaeolian

Scarpie said:


> For the record, i am not a hater. And calling a vocalist on his shortcomings is not ignorant, it's an observation. And to be neg repped for stating an opinion on a public forum, is well about as gay as the over abundant fanboism on this forum. However, I'd expect professional musicians in periphery's position to be prepared for disapproval, if you can't take criticism, you're wasting your time in this industry.
> 
> I am ready for my nap for refusal to beat around the bush, or kiss ass. God this place has become nauseating.



No nap, just warning to stop complaining about rep. Otherwise, I can't say I disagree with you, though you could be more diplomatic.

I get told people hate my singer all the time, and I ignore it. Bulb doesn't care, so why should the fanbois?


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> Yeah dude, i have touched on this many times in the past, there is a way to criticize or to talk in general. And believe it or not we really dont mind criticism so long as it is constructive, which yours was not in the least.
> And sure there is free speech and you can say whatever you want, but honestly HOW you say things is probably the most important factor in how what you said will be taken, and you are talking about the subjective as if it were objective. I am not sure why you would do something like unless you really believed that your opinion was the only valid one, and that would be unfortunate for your sake.
> 
> Oh and i dont think i have ever neg repped anyone before, i dont really get the rep system



He stated his opinion, and it wasn't as undiplomatic as some of the other things here - though I agree he could have stated it better. Regardless, he's right about how you take it. I've been through this criticism cycle, since we completely changed our style of singer mid-career. If you don't agree and you believe in Spencer, ignore it.

I'd say that's good advice for Jake, too, given how personally he's taking it. Regardless, I won't ban him for saying something that's no worse than is said about 100 different bands on here. Just because you guys are forum members doesn't make you immune to the same level of criticism.

Oh, and to clear up one other thing: There is no free speech here. There are rules, and general levels of conduct, but this is a private forum. If any of you crosses the line in the moderators' opinions, you're subject to discipline for it.


----------



## Universe74

Scarpie said:


> God this place has become nauseating.



Time to go?


----------



## Xanithon

Literally just heard Spencer and the new Walk... Wow.

So much improvement (IMO - growlswise ofc).


----------



## JakePeriphery

eaeolian said:


> No nap, just warning to stop complaining about rep. Otherwise, I can't say I disagree with you, though you could be more diplomatic.
> 
> I get told people hate my singer all the time, and I ignore it. Bulb doesn't care, so why should the fanbois?



That's my point though, you can hate the singer based on your own personal tastes but phrase it that way... 

People appreciate honesty, I know I do, even if I don't like the answers - I strive to be honest with those I have the amazing fortune to interact with which are people who have heard the music Periphery creates whether or not they like the music, so I'm not going 
to ignore it or sugar coat it for them - to me that's being down to earth and professional.


----------



## nojyeloot

eaeolian said:


> He stated his opinion, and it wasn't as undiplomatic as some of the other things here - though I agree he could have stated it better. Regardless, he's right about how you take it. I've been through this criticism cycle, since we completely changed our style of singer mid-career. If you don't agree and you believe in Spencer, ignore it.
> 
> I'd say that's good advice for Jake, too, given how personally he's taking it. Regardless, I won't ban him for saying something that's no worse than is said about 100 different bands on here. Just because you guys are forum members doesn't make you immune to the same level of criticism.
> 
> Oh, and to clear up one other thing: There is no free speech here. There are rules, and general levels of conduct, but this is a private forum. If any of you crosses the line in the moderators' opinions, you're subject to discipline for it.



Is someone asking you to ban Scarpie?

Also, kissing no one's behind, but I've read, and reread the responses: What was inappropriate in Misha's & Jake's rebuke (ie. level of conduct)? They stated the facts, quite maturely, Mr. Mod. Scarpie, on the other hand (who, given, _is_ entitled to his opinion, rightfully so) came across in a pretty immature manner. Periphery only answered the call b/c they're involved.

Again, I'm really not sucking up to anyone, b/c I hate that, but from what you've typed, it seems you mean to slap 3 wrists for only one's wrong.

No disrespect meant for Scarpie or eaeolian

EDIT: Sidenote; Again, the issue here is the way in which to critique, _not_ the opinions that are held


----------



## Gothberg

how can anybody say that chris was better for periphery than spencer?
chris's vocal range was obviously not even near spencer's, the one thing he got was his growls, but after hearing the new(and improved!) the walk I'm able to say that Spencer is probably the greatest vocalists in the genre metal.
Perhaps his growls isn't the best, but combined with his clean singing, potencial and improvement he beats everybody.
with that said, now on to the really important question which I hope bulb himself will answer;

since you don't tour europe/sweden yet, why not fuck all touring and write a new record? I think that would be for the best.


----------



## sakeido

jeremyb said:


> Anyone hating on Spencer, have you listened to the album?? Crank up jetpacks and tell me honestly he's not right for the band....



I do listen to the album.. and I do it in spite of Spencer. I got two minutes into Insomnia on my first spin through the album and exclaimed aloud "what the fuck?" to myself. "This is what we got?" is all I could think. 

Just checking my iTunes play counts: my Icarus Lives w/Casey has 85 listens. With Jake, 120 because I've had it so much longer... the version with Spencer has 3.


----------



## bulb

eaeolian said:


> He stated his opinion, and it wasn't as undiplomatic as some of the other things here - though I agree he could have stated it better. Regardless, he's right about how you take it. I've been through this criticism cycle, since we completely changed our style of singer mid-career. If you don't agree and you believe in Spencer, ignore it.
> 
> I'd say that's good advice for Jake, too, given how personally he's taking it. Regardless, I won't ban him for saying something that's no worse than is said about 100 different bands on here. Just because you guys are forum members doesn't make you immune to the same level of criticism.
> 
> Oh, and to clear up one other thing: There is no free speech here. There are rules, and general levels of conduct, but this is a private forum. If any of you crosses the line in the moderators' opinions, you're subject to discipline for it.



i definitely see what you are saying, but i dont know where you got the notion that i think he should be banned?


----------



## JakePeriphery

Heheh, we still need to tour in support of the first album, but we definitely have not stopped writing - I think you guys are going to really like the what we're coming up with these days, especially with way more band involvement with the writing.

But I'm glad some of you are getting stoked to hear new stuff


----------



## bulb

Gothberg said:


> how can anybody say that chris was better for periphery than spencer?
> chris's vocal range was obviously not even near spencer's, the one thing he got was his growls, but after hearing the new(and improved!) the walk I'm able to say that Spencer is probably the greatest vocalists in the genre metal.
> Perhaps his growls isn't the best, but combined with his clean singing, potencial and improvement he beats everybody.
> with that said, now on to the really important question which I hope bulb himself will answer;
> 
> since you don't tour europe/sweden yet, why not fuck all touring and write a new record? I think that would be for the best.


haha we still have much touring to do before we can work on a new album, but we are trying to start recording our next album late spring if things/tours/plans work out that way.
we are already writing for it, spencer has been working on vocals nonstop since he got back for all sorts of projects including our new material, and the plan is to have everything written by then, so we can spend our time tweaking it between now and then instead of during the actual recording.
we are also trying to head out to europe early next year but those are just tentative plans, there is nothing set in stone, but trust me, we are doing everything we can to get to there and japan in 2011! (and maybe australia again with some luck too!)


----------



## JoshuaLogan

this is like a soap opera


----------



## JakePeriphery

Also thanks to everyone who has given feedback good and bad, we love reading it all and we're happy there's a nice long dialogue going between all of us!!


----------



## scottro202

bulb said:


> i definitely see what you are saying, but i dont know where you got the notion that i think he should be banned?



He said he "was willing to nap for not beating around the bush or kiss ass", so he brought it upon himself I guess


----------



## JakePeriphery

JoshuaLogan said:


> this is like a soap opera



feels good man.


----------



## vampiregenocide

8 string on the second album plz k thnx.


----------



## scottro202

Instead of "Days of the Restless" it's "Days of the Djentless"


----------



## Junnage

So when can we expect some new material or a couple teasers Jake and/or Bulb?


----------



## Gothberg

JakePeriphery said:


> Heheh, we still need to tour in support of the first album, but we definitely have not stopped writing - I think you guys are going to really like the what we're coming up with these days, especially with way more band involvement with the writing.
> 
> But I'm glad some of you are getting stoked to hear new stuff





bulb said:


> haha we still have much touring to do before we can work on a new album, but we are trying to start recording our next album late spring if things/tours/plans work out that way.
> we are already writing for it, spencer has been working on vocals nonstop since he got back for all sorts of projects including our new material, and the plan is to have everything written by then, so we can spend our time tweaking it between now and then instead of during the actual recording.
> we are also trying to head out to europe early next year but those are just tentative plans, there is nothing set in stone, but trust me, we are doing everything we can to get to there and japan in 2011! (and maybe australia again with some luck too!)




or you just drop everything and come to sweden, yeah thats more like it!
doesn't even matter if you sit on a stage and clap your hands, I'd pay whatever you want! 

no but that sounds awesome, I'll wait!


----------



## liamh

In Soviet Russia, Yes was Jetpacks


----------



## JakePeriphery

Junnage said:


> So when can we expect some new material or a couple teasers Jake and/or Bulb?



We have some stuff planned that I think you guys will be into, we still need to release the song for the last contest winner, so I think that's probably gonna be the next official thing we release. But we'll make an official announcement detailing all that stuff soon, don't want to jump the gun though.


----------



## bulb

Junnage said:


> So when can we expect some new material or a couple teasers Jake and/or Bulb?



well i posted a clip that we are going to be playing as our new intro in the recording section!


----------



## Customisbetter

Just out of curiosity...

Which one of you would win in a Arm wrestling competition?


----------



## JakePeriphery

Customisbetter said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> 
> Which one of you would win in a Arm wrestling competition?



Haha none of us are really the physical type but some of you probably know Alex is the muscles of the band and I heard Ben Weinman from Dillinger whooped his ass in an arm wrestle hahah


----------



## Triple7

prh said:


> ...and then some! check out what he just posted on his myspace
> 
> Spencer Sotelo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> it actually sounds like casey's scream in parts, that might appease the casey-lovers


 

wow...didn't see that coming

That is a huge improvement in the brutality department. I never thought he was bad to begin with. I love his singing voice, and I thought the screaming was pretty decent. This just kicks major ass


----------



## Scarpie

OK guys, I have to admit, i crossed a boundary. Never meant to come across like my opinion was God's ruling or whatnot. I apologize for my approach, but in the end, I relate less and less to mass audiences that buy into modern heavy music. I will clarify that I personally am not a fan of said vocalists high singing. It sounds very emo to me. And bulb letting the cat out of the bag as to his inexperience with screaming is evident everytime he screams. Spencer sounds like he is ripping his vocal chords in every possible way when he screams. Very throaty tone that is not pleasant to MY ears due to the years I have come to hear singers ruin their voice (permanently). Cause Spencer, regardless of how hard he works, and is loved, sounds very forced and unnatural. His vocal chords are not distorting properly due to a misdirected projection of his air. He is working too hard in the wrong way to scream. But blah blah blah, I have my reasons. I know he hasn't been singing long, cause I can hear it. But the amount of hate or negative attention I've received since unintentionaly starting this shitstorm is real dissapointing. 

Am I entitled to my opinion? Yes I am. Did I go about it in a cockish fasion? Well, I am learning that I did. Truth is ss.org, I am not a dick. And I am not going to lie, I sincerely do NOT enjoy offending people or pissing fans off. But i am opinionated, and passionate about what I do and love. So I have to learn how to clarify, "not my cup of tea." And as far as opinions go, every single praise of said vocalists ability pertains to his range. My complaint pertains to tone. Truth is, there are two kinds of ,musicians. The kind who will be impressed with ability, for technical entertainment, and the kind who need to feel something. And tone plays a very big part in that. Subjective but who can enjoy music if the tone is offensive to a specific listener? (not general, see I am learning)
Case in point, people around the world love this singers voice, but I can't enjoy it cause it's tonefully displeasing to me. Tone playing the biggest role here 

As for jake and bulb, again as stated in my first comment. My hat does in fact come off to you. Your level of charisma and involvement with fans is unsurpassed. I personally am just frustrated to hear the deliver of what you guys do at the hands of someone who simply doesn't have the experience. And that is the center of attention. But again, it's just not my cup of tea. 

Bulb has been inspiring to countless people, myself included. I mean c'mon, I am 30 and only got my pod, and looking to record my own music because of how effortless he makes it seem. So will this forum understand i am not a hater? hahaha probably not, but my infamous ways of being misunderstood kick me in the ass to this day. And I do apologize. I will say that i never expected that defining my reason in opinions would be necessary to keep from being offensive, I always imagined that would be boring to people. But hey, I'll give it a shot.

sorry guys.


----------



## Customisbetter

Im just wondering why people come into the "PERIPHERY MEGA THREAD" to say negative things.

either way, i accept your apology.


----------



## Anthony

liamh said:


> In Soviet Russia, Yes was Jetpacks



Imma sig that


----------



## nojyeloot

Scarpie said:


> OK guys, I have to admit, i crossed a boundary. Never meant to come across like my opinion was God's ruling or whatnot. I apologize for my approach, but in the end, I relate less and less to mass audiences that buy into modern heavy music. I will clarify that I personally am not a fan of said vocalists high singing. It sounds very emo to me. And bulb letting the cat out of the bag as to his inexperience with screaming is evident everytime he screams. Spencer sounds like he is ripping his vocal chords in every possible way when he screams. Very throaty tone that is not pleasant to MY ears due to the years I have come to hear singers ruin their voice (permanently). Cause Spencer, regardless of how hard he works, and is loved, sounds very forced and unnatural. His vocal chords are not distorting properly due to a misdirected projection of his air. He is working too hard in the wrong way to scream. But blah blah blah, I have my reasons. I know he hasn't been singing long, cause I can hear it. But the amount of hate or negative attention I've received since unintentionaly starting this shitstorm is real dissapointing.
> 
> Am I entitled to my opinion? Yes I am. Did I go about it in a cockish fasion? Well, I am learning that I did. Truth is ss.org, I am not a dick. And I am not going to lie, I sincerely do NOT enjoy offending people or pissing fans off. But i am opinionated, and passionate about what I do and love. So I have to learn how to clarify, "not my cup of tea." And as far as opinions go, every single praise of said vocalists ability pertains to his range. My complaint pertains to tone. Truth is, there are two kinds of ,musicians. The kind who will be impressed with ability, for technical entertainment, and the kind who need to feel something. And tone plays a very big part in that. Subjective but who can enjoy music if the tone is offensive to a specific listener? (not general, see I am learning)
> Case in point, people around the world love this singers voice, but I can't enjoy it cause it's tonefully displeasing to me. Tone playing the biggest role here
> 
> As for jake and bulb, again as stated in my first comment. My hat does in fact come off to you. Your level of charisma and involvement with fans is unsurpassed. I personally am just frustrated to hear the deliver of what you guys do at the hands of someone who simply doesn't have the experience. And that is the center of attention. But again, it's just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Bulb has been inspiring to countless people, myself included. I mean c'mon, I am 30 and only got my pod, and looking to record my own music because of how effortless he makes it seem. So will this forum understand i am not a hater? hahaha probably not, but my infamous ways of being misunderstood kick me in the ass to this day. And I do apologize. I will say that i never expected that defining my reason in opinions would be necessary to keep from being offensive, I always imagined that would be boring to people. But hey, I'll give it a shot.
> 
> sorry guys.



Respectable. Well said sir.  +1


----------



## Steve08

Xanithon said:


> Literally just heard Spencer and the new Walk... Wow.
> 
> So much improvement (IMO - growlswise ofc).


Yeah, that was certainly much better than his performance on the album, though the brief double tracked section irked me somewhat, and while they aren't the best growls I've ever heard I would probably listen to the whole song with vocals like that on it as opposed to just sticking to instrumental Periphery. His singing voice will always annoy the hell out of me though...


----------



## Scarpie

Customisbetter said:


> Im just wondering why people come into the "PERIPHERY MEGA THREAD" to say negative things.
> 
> either way, i accept your apology.



Honestly, it's very annoying to me that I can't enjoy Periphery cause the singers voice is all i hear. I like the music, but I'm cursed I guess. And like a dick i let my emotions get the best of me. We learn as we go. 



p.s. thank you for acknowledging my sentiment upon learning the error of my old ways.


----------



## JakePeriphery

You didn't start a shitstorm, it's all good dude, I never felt this got out of hand or you were being a dick I was just saying that there's a difference between saying someone sucks and saying you don't like the timbre or tonality of a particular voice. What you hear something as forced and unnatural sounds powerful and unique to my ear - I feel it's important to acknowledge the difference of human perception.


----------



## Yaris

I'm pretty excited cause I'm seeing Periphery on the 10th, and it's gonna be my first metal concert.


----------



## Customisbetter

^Make sure to take some photos for us.


----------



## nojyeloot

Scarpie said:


> Honestly, it's very annoying to me that I can't enjoy Periphery cause the singers voice is all i hear. I like the music, but I'm cursed I guess.




Funny enough, they released an instrumental album w/o the vocal tracks. 
^
|
|
Solution
|
|
V


----------



## Psychobuddy

Scarpie said:


> Honestly, it's very annoying to me that I can't enjoy Periphery cause the singers voice is all i hear. I like the music, but I'm cursed I guess. And like a dick i let my emotions get the best of me. We learn as we go.



Maybe you'll enjoy his voice on the new material...or should I say all new material more. 

Regardless for now the instrumental version is probably your best bet just as nojyeloot said.


----------



## nojyeloot

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Maybe you'll enjoy his voice on the new material...or should I say all new material more.
> 
> Regardless for now the instrumental version is probably your best bet just as nojyeloot said.


----------



## Scarpie

excellent


----------



## ManBeast

Listening to Spencers myspace...and hearing the pig murder gutturals was the last direction I expected Periphery to go. 

Still enjoying the hell out of the instrumental album tho, keep up the creativity guys.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Awww it's a happy eneding everyones okay now. 


Btw, 8 STRING ON NEXT DERPIPHERY ALBUM PLZ K THNX PLOX


----------



## JakePeriphery

ManBeast said:


> Listening to Spencers myspace...and hearing the pig murder gutturals was the last direction I expected Periphery to go.
> 
> Still enjoying the hell out of the instrumental album tho, keep up the creativity guys.



Spencer is just experimenting with different screams, we're not doing all deep growls.


----------



## Leon

I'm still waiting for Ragtime Dandies


----------



## sk3ks1s

nojyeloot said:


> Funny enough, they released an instrumental album w/o the vocal tracks.
> ^
> |
> |
> Solution
> |
> |
> V


 
THIS ^


----------



## Customisbetter

If anybody wants a copy of the instrumental album, PM me. I haven't listened to it once.


----------



## TreWatson

jeremyb said:


> Anyone hating on Spencer, have you listened to the album?? Crank up jetpacks and tell me honestly he's not right for the band....



jetpacks was actually what changed my mind 

now what turned me off was just how utterly WEAK and "voice-y" his harshes were, but aftyer the april show (and seeing vids) i gotta say spencer is growing by leaps and bounds.

good stuff coming.


----------



## JP Universe

Really getting into Periphery, animals as leaders etc. So glad that Meshuggah has influenced so many bands. I used to get teased about Meshuggah now it's like mu ha ha ha I told you so!


----------



## KrewZ

JP Universe said:


> Really getting into Periphery, animals as leaders etc. So glad that Meshuggah has influenced so many bands. I used to get teased about Meshuggah now it's like mu ha ha ha I told you so!



Iv always found more of a simularity with SikTh then Meshuggah.


----------



## JP Universe

I agree, however Meshuggah have been doing this sine the early 90s


----------



## prh

bulb said:


> but trust me, we are doing everything we can to get to there and japan in 2011! (and maybe australia again with some luck too!)



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

please become one of those bands who loves australia and tours here as often as possible (aka opeth)


----------



## Emperoff

Holy fuck, literally.

I've always been a fan of Casey and I didn't like Spencer screams and his "teeny" clean voice. But I'd never dare to say that he's an awful singer  His vocal range is nuts and I've always thought that he has an insane potential, having high hopes for the second Periphery album.

Now after listening to the new "The Walk" I got fucking excited. The new screams are much more powerful and sound less forced. Also hearing that he was only screaming for a year made me feel a bit guilty 

I really, REALLY hope his clean voice matures as well as he could easily become one of my favourite metal singers.


----------



## JakePeriphery

prh said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> please become one of those bands who loves australia and tours here as often as possible (aka opeth)



We LOVE Australia, going there with Dillinger was a dream come true.

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## Universe74

JakePeriphery said:


> We LOVE Australia, going there with Dillinger was a dream come true.
> 
> Can't wait to go back!



Vancouver BC! Victoria even better!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Universe74 said:


> Vancouver BC! *Victoria even better! *



*THIS.*


----------



## Dimensionator

Customisbetter said:


> If anybody wants a copy of the instrumental album, PM me. I haven't listened to it once.



^^ i might take you up on that offer


----------



## Eptaceros

Emperoff said:


> I really, REALLY hope his clean voice matures as well as he could easily become one of my favourite metal singers.



His clean voice is where it's at.


----------



## metal_sam14

JakePeriphery said:


> We LOVE Australia, going there with Dillinger was a dream come true.
> 
> Can't wait to go back!



You have officially made me a very happy man


----------



## Opion

So the more and more I listen to the album (which hasn't left my car since I got it in the mail) I've been training my voice to sing/scream....is anybody in the same boat as me? I honestly can't see how people could hate Spencer's vocals THAT much to actually post on the internet about it...I mean I do, but really, his voice is just perfect for this band. Casey was amazing, Chris was brutal as fvck, but Spencer just makes it shine. And my vocal chords have actually been getting a workout singing to Jetpacks, ANM, The clean parts of Light, & all the fun vocal lines in Racecar, etc. So thank you Spencer, when I can scream as good as you I owe it to you 

The news of y'all doing much touring till next spring is to be expected but I REALLY hope you guys atleast come by Atlanta again. I was on the way to the show with Fear Factory in A-town on April 1st and wouldn't you know it, my tire blows out (TWICE!!) on I-16, causing me to miss the show...and I couldn't go to Thrash & Burn because Summer Slaughter was a week before. Maybe by the next go around you guys will have a bunch more shit in store


----------



## TreWatson

AAAAAAAAAAND changing the subject to something a little less stupid than spencer-bashing/worship. this i SEVEN STRING, people. more guitars.

you guys planning on getting to a point of playing some 8 string stuff live?

or was the 8 string material Just Misha teasing everyone?


----------



## tr0n

prh said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> please become one of those bands who loves australia and tours here as often as possible (aka opeth)


Hey, Europe first! Then they can go back to Australia. >_>


----------



## Joeywilson

Universe74 said:


> Vancouver BC! Victoria even better!



If they came to Van I would bring Misha soooooo much cereal, we could eat cereal together!


----------



## KrewZ

The only reason why I havent seen Periphery yet is because I had Band Camp while they were in florida.


----------



## bulb

TreKita said:


> AAAAAAAAAAND changing the subject to something a little less stupid than spencer-bashing/worship. this i SEVEN STRING, people. more guitars.
> 
> you guys planning on getting to a point of playing some 8 string stuff live?
> 
> or was the 8 string material Just Misha teasing everyone?



We have so much 6 and 7 material as is, and i just find myself so much more inspired by the 6 and 7 string, not to say we might not have a track or two in the future, but its not a focus and i definitely wouldnt do it just to do it. It would have to make the cut haha.


----------



## sk3ks1s

Come to Newfoundland. Me and at least 3 other guys would come and see you. There's forty bucks in it for ya.


----------



## AlucardXIX

bulb said:


> We have so much 6 and 7 material as is, and i just find myself so much more inspired by the 6 and 7 string, not to say we might not have a track or two in the future, but its not a focus and i definitely wouldnt do it just to do it. It would have to make the cut haha.



I know the feeling with the 6 and 7 string inspiration. Barely written anything I like on 8 string, as opposed to the tons of stuff I've written on 6 and 7.


----------



## DVRP

Universe74 said:


> Vancouver BC! Victoria even better!


 OMG YES


----------



## davemeistro

Darkest Hour, Veil of Maya, Periphery and Revocation Tour!

Fuck me, please let this come to MN!!!


----------



## gstacey1

YES finally Marc from VoM already hinted that they'd be playing with periphery this winter and I already knew Darkest Hour and VoM were gonna tour together.


----------



## Psychobuddy

sk3ks1s said:


> Come to Newfoundland. Me and at least 3 other guys would come and see you. There's forty bucks in it for ya.



I could come to...that'd be five guys and a whole lotta fun. Although it would be a big road trip for me. So instead come to Ontario I know we've got more than three guys who would go see who...

not many, like four...it's still more than three.


----------



## JP Universe

Periphery and Animals as Leaders for Soundwave Australia for 2012!!!


----------



## prh

JP Universe said:


> Periphery and Animals as Leaders for Soundwave Australia for 2012!!!



fuck soundwave, early 2011 co-headlining tour with Corellia as support


----------



## otop

prh said:


> fuck soundwave, early 2011 co-headlining tour with Corellia as support



<3.. and I will learn your songs so you can be the opener


----------



## Prydogga

prh said:


> fuck soundwave, early 2011 co-headlining tour with Corellia as support



Fuck Soundwave indeed. Tour ftw


----------



## prh

otop said:


> <3.. and I will learn your songs so you can be the opener





hopefully i have a full band by then anyway!


----------



## JP Universe

Prydogga said:


> Fuck Soundwave indeed. Tour ftw




I just want both bands to get as much exposure as they can in Oz.... While I would personally enjoy a tour a lot more Soundwave would give them another 30000 fans!


----------



## JakePeriphery

If you want us on Soundwave, email the guy who puts it on and tell him, I heard he wasn't impressed with us when we were in Australia last time.


----------



## sk3ks1s

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> I could come to...that'd be five guys and a whole lotta fun. Although it would be a big road trip for me. So instead come to Ontario I know we've got more than three guys who would go see who...
> 
> not many, like four...it's still more than three.


 
I'd be fine with that... You gotta chip in on my gas though.


----------



## thewildturkey

JakePeriphery said:


> If you want us on Soundwave, email the guy who puts it on and tell him, I heard he wasn't impressed with us when we were in Australia last time.



You where in Australia and i missed it?

I cant tell you how much that just wrecked my day.


----------



## Xanithon

Man this is going to sound weak... PLAY IN NEW ZEALAND LOLZZZ!!!

Won't happen for a LONG time, was actually planning to head to Australia during the Dillinger tour to see you. I must rely on Youtube Live vids!

I actually have people here recognising my Periphery hoodie - which is freaking cool when someone goes "Hey! I preordered that album too... Fucking LOVE that album!".


----------



## mickytee

any plans to tour Europe soon? we're all eager to see you live


----------



## Harry

thewildturkey said:


> You where in Australia and i missed it?
> 
> I cant tell you how much that just wrecked my day.



They were supporting for The Dillinger Escape Plan earlier this year.
Maylene and the Sons of Disaster were also at the Melbourne gig.
Killer show, from start to finish. Every song from every band was sick.


----------



## prh

JakePeriphery said:


> If you want us on Soundwave, email the guy who puts it on and tell him, I heard he wasn't impressed with us when we were in Australia last time.



really? weak. then again australian promoters took 20 years to get DT to come here... maybe if you guys could play slightly less tightly, drop the prog element and sound a tad more generic they would like you better...

but yeah... co-headlining tour with Tosin


----------



## Junnage

JakePeriphery said:


> Haha none of us are really the physical type but some of you probably know Alex is the muscles of the band and I heard Ben Weinman from Dillinger whooped his ass in an arm wrestle hahah


Holy OH SHI-.

If Ben beat Alex, then Ben must have biceps on his biceps.


----------



## Arterial

I only found out that Periphery were supporting Dillenger after the concert. =.=

Periphery and AAL join tour... *drool*

COME TO AUSTRALIA!


----------



## sportlov

Hey everyone,

Ever since Bulb uploaded the newest track onto Bulb on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads, the version of Heliovice that was there seems to have been pushed out. I tried downloading the track from his Soundclick page, but it cut off after about five and a half minutes.

Is there anywhere I can purchase the full track?


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> i definitely see what you are saying, but i dont know where you got the notion that i think he should be banned?



(Sorry for the delay in replying - I was on vacation)

I wasn't clear on that. Neither you nor Jake said anything of the kind, and I want to make that clear.

I have, however, received PMs and post reports suggesting he be banned from others posting in this thread.

End of discussion. He's said his piece, you've said yours.


----------



## El Caco

To dig up the singer thing again and add some criticism.

I don't have a favorite singer anymore, I like all equally but I have been getting into Jake lately. I really don't like the album though, it isn't Spencer, it's everything else, I just like the demos released earlier better. Not hating because I have really tried to give it a chance. My sons taste is brutally honest, he only listens to stuff he likes, I threw all the Periphery songs I have on his iPod, I checked what tracks he listens to most and recently he has been listening to Periphery demo songs more than anything else.


----------



## bulb

s7eve said:


> To dig up the singer thing again and add some criticism.
> 
> I don't have a favorite singer anymore, I like all equally but I have been getting into Jake lately. I really don't like the album though, it isn't Spencer, it's everything else, I just like the demos released earlier better. Not hating because I have really tried to give it a chance. My sons taste is brutally honest, he only listens to stuff he likes, I threw all the Periphery songs I have on his iPod, I checked what tracks he listens to most and recently he has been listening to Periphery demo songs more than anything else.



cool, im glad hes enjoying those!


----------



## Mwoit

Just wondering now what with your new guitars and whatnot, what guitars are you taking for your next tour?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've always imagined Periphery to be a great band on CD, but an incredible band live. So you guys need to come to the UK so we can find out.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Mwoit said:


> Just wondering now what with your new guitars and whatnot, what guitars are you taking for your next tour?



Alex and I are going to have our Ibanezs, he's got a RGD 6 and a RGD 7 LACS on the way. I have my RGA420z and a RGA 7-String LACS on the way. Misha will probably want to answer for himself since he has a bunch of different guitars he uses.



vampiregenocide said:


> I've always imagined Periphery to be a great band on CD, but an incredible band live. So you guys need to come to the UK so we can find out.


Thanks man, we always feel we have tons of work to do, but I hope we don't disappoint. Maybe UK next year?


----------



## vampiregenocide

JakePeriphery said:


> Alex and I are going to have our Ibanezs, he's got a RGD 6 and a RGD 7 LACS on the way. I have my RGA420z and a RGA 7-String LACS on the way. Misha will probably want to answer for himself since he has a bunch of different guitars he uses.
> 
> 
> Thanks man, we always feel we have tons of work to do, but I hope we don't disappoint. Maybe UK next year?


 
Ah man, look forward to seeing those customs, gonna be schweet. 

And next year would be nice.


----------



## Tom MAF

JakePeriphery said:


> Alex and I are going to have our Ibanezs, he's got a RGD 6 and a RGD 7 LACS on the way. I have my RGA420z and a RGA 7-String LACS on the way.



With RGD's do you use the standard Edge Zero trems? or do you use another type or block it? Because I used to have one but got rid if it because the trem was just a little rubish, easy to set up though...


----------



## bulb

Mwoit said:


> Just wondering now what with your new guitars and whatnot, what guitars are you taking for your next tour?



On the last tour i took my bernie rico 6 and 7 strings, my bfr petrucci 7 string and my ibby rga 420z


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Am I the only one here that thought Casey was being one with the immature voice, not Spencer?

E: When the hell are you going to tour in Europe? I'm waiting my ass off to see you in Finland and I bet I'm not the only one. JUMALAUTA!


----------



## pineappleman

US tour dates up on the myspace. I have to take a statistics midterm while they're playing in Detroit


----------



## KrewZ

Damn, nothing in florida...I missed em last time and im missing them again =[


----------



## AlucardXIX

Dude, Dec 7 at State...


----------



## KrewZ

AlucardXIX said:


> Dude, Dec 7 at State...



I glazed over that so bad lol, thanks bro...perhaps I can see em this time around


----------



## AlucardXIX

I know I'll be there. Regardless of whether or not I have work in the morning. VoM and Periphery are insane live, cant miss it.


----------



## ReeBPM

Pretty shitty vid, I had to split up the take to try and sync it because I can't do this whole editing lark properly and I composed the parts that morning so it's all kind of done haphazardly.

I'll redo it again soon when I get Vegas and a decent room mic, so subscribe to see that plus some other Bulb/Periph stoof.


----------



## Yaris

I just got back from the show tonight. Very cool . I met Tom at the merch table and we talked. He's a really cool guy, and he called me a manchild when I said I was 17 .

Overall a great show, except for having to sit through two sets of Limp Bizkit before Periphery even took the stage.


----------



## Steve08

ReeBPM said:


> Pretty shitty vid, I had to split up the take to try and sync it because I can't do this whole editing lark properly and I composed the parts that morning so it's all kind of done haphazardly.
> 
> I'll redo it again soon when I get Vegas and a decent room mic, so subscribe to see that plus some other Bulb/Periph stoof.


Goddamn I wish you lived 10 minutes away from me


----------



## poopyalligator

Yeah December 1st with darkest hour. I am super stoked. Thanks for coming to Albuquerque a lot.


----------



## -One-

So excited to come see you guys on November 20th in West Dundee


----------



## TreWatson

I was there too Yaris!

big ass black guy with the black fitted and Green shirt.

anyway.

the show last night was good. i got video of the new intro coming, and HOPEFULLY, everything doesnt sound too shitty, i was UP ON the stage and Jakes monitor was really loud, so the ambient parts were loud.


----------



## Customisbetter

you would get up on the stage. 

Can't wait to see the vid.


----------



## TreWatson

Customisbetter said:


> you would get up on the stage.
> 
> Can't wait to see the vid.


not ON the stage i mean like, the first 2 rows of people, "up on" the stage, not ONSTAGE.

but my friend paulette was onstage with the band doing some photography.


----------



## cypher858

hey i just thought i would post up my video of the letter experiment live with chris on vox


----------



## pineappleman

cypher858 said:


> hey i just thought i would post up my video of the letter experiment live with chris on vox




Ah so YOU'RE the one who uploaded that so long ago!  As epic as this song is with Spencer (probz my favorite song on the album), this vid makes me fantasize about what it would have sounded like with Chris...  I don't mean to bring up the whole Chris vs. Spencer thing again, personally I just greatly prefer Chris's voice.


----------



## Customisbetter

I'll be honest, out of Spencer and Chris and Jake, I VASTLY prefer Tosin.

/discussion


----------



## pineappleman

Question: why does Tom never do backing vocals live/not live?


----------



## Yaris

TreKita said:


> I was there too Yaris!
> 
> big ass black guy with the black fitted and Green shirt.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> the show last night was good. i got video of the new intro coming, and HOPEFULLY, everything doesnt sound too shitty, i was UP ON the stage and Jakes monitor was really loud, so the ambient parts were loud.



lol I was the kinda big black guy with a green shirt as well. And if you got video upload that shit!


----------



## pineappleman

TreKita or Yaris please tell me one of you got footage of Elliot doing guest vocals!!!!


----------



## fallenz3ro

what songs did they play at the baltimore show? i'm sad that i missed it!


----------



## Yaris

pineappleman said:


> TreKita or Yaris please tell me one of you got footage of Elliot doing guest vocals!!!!



I didn't personally, but I have a great memory of it. 

I would have gotten pictures or video or something if my phone hadn't had .00001% battery life left.



fallenz3ro said:


> what songs did they play at the baltimore show? i'm sad that i missed it!



The new intro, Light, Letter Experiment, Insomnia, Jetpacks Was Yes, Buttersnips, Totla Mad, Zyglrox, Icarus Lives, Racecar* and the "encore" was The Walk.

*Just kidding, they didn't play Racecar.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^Whoa... that must have been hell of a show!


----------



## Prydogga

TRE HURRY UP WITH THE UPLOAD OF NEW INTRO LIVE!!!

/Necessary caps.


----------



## fallenz3ro

Yaris said:


> The new intro, Light, Letter Experiment, Insomnia, Jetpacks Was Yes, Buttersnips, Totla Mad, Zyglrox, Icarus Lives, Racecar* and the "encore" was The Walk.
> 
> *Just kidding, they didn't play Racecar.



haha, come on man. how are you going to tease about racecar like that


----------



## lava

Just a bump with one of my fav Bulb songs:



Misha, Jake - any plans to do anything with this song in Periphery?


----------



## bulb

lava said:


> Just a bump with one of my fav Bulb songs:
> 
> 
> 
> Misha, Jake - any plans to do anything with this song in Periphery?




its definitely going on album 2!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Any comment on Füf bulb? It's pretty much one of my favs from your demos and I'd love to hear it on the next album!

Also... Any plans on touring in Europe or most likely in Winland?


----------



## AlucardXIX

Froggin Bullfish is my text-ring tone =D


----------



## onpalehorse

luck as a constant should definitely be on the second album too


----------



## ManBeast

cypher858 said:


> hey i just thought i would post up my video of the letter experiment live with chris on vox



Chris was so win


----------



## prh

some awesome footage of matt kicking ass



not sure why theres nothing by vocals and drums audible, must be the direction of the monitors/pa


----------



## Arterial

sorry if this has been addressed guys, or if this is a stupid question, but regarding this shirt...

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0020/2552/products/peripherybigp_large.jpg?1284361514

is it supposed to be a bit wrinkled? cause usually when stores display shirts they have them flat.


----------



## Opion

bulb said:


> its definitely going on album 2!




Yessssssssssssssss


----------



## KrewZ

Arterial said:


> sorry if this has been addressed guys, or if this is a stupid question, but regarding this shirt...
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0020/2552/products/peripherybigp_large.jpg?1284361514
> 
> is it supposed to be a bit wrinkled? cause usually when stores display shirts they have them flat.



They are showing off the fact that the shirt is real.

Its just a style type thing, Iv seen many places have people weiring the shirt instead of just having the shirt there normaly.


----------



## bulb

Arterial said:


> sorry if this has been addressed guys, or if this is a stupid question, but regarding this shirt...
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0020/2552/products/peripherybigp_large.jpg?1284361514
> 
> is it supposed to be a bit wrinkled? cause usually when stores display shirts they have them flat.



haha no its normal!
fuf shold be on album 2 and luck as a constant might be as well!


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> haha no its normal!
> fuf shold be on album 2 and luck as a constant might be as well!


In that case bro, I'd like to pre-preorder.... Where can I do this. Fuck!!! why would you do this? I'm anticipating an album that is no where in site. God damn you misha.


----------



## bigswifty

Hey Bulbie what about Not Enough Mana?
Any plans for that beast for the next album mang?


----------



## Yaris

Opeth21 said:


> Hey Bulbie what about Not Enough Mana?
> Any plans for that beast for the next album mang?



+1 I think this is my favorite demo


----------



## bulb

Opeth21 said:


> Hey Bulbie what about Not Enough Mana?
> Any plans for that beast for the next album mang?



Trying to sneak an Ep in between now and album 2 which would have that and absolomb on it


----------



## Swippity Swappity

bulb said:


> Trying to sneak an Ep in between now and album 2 which would have that and absolomb on it



Yes please.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Absolomb = ultimate win. 

I approve of this possible EP.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

If Absolobomb = Ultimate win, then what it Absolobomb + Not Enough Mana?

BTW bulb, can you tell me how the heck did you get so warm and fat bass distortion like in Absolobomb? What did you use back then to record it?

And about the EP... Hell, I can't wait if it's coming out!


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> If Absolobomb = Ultimate win, then what it Absolobomb + Not Enough Mana?
> 
> BTW bulb, can you tell me how the heck did you get so warm and fat bass distortion like in Absolobomb? What did you use back then to record it?
> 
> And about the EP... Hell, I can't wait if it's coming out!



I used a pod, and i still do because i love the bass tones you can get out of that thing!


----------



## Joeywilson

Don't know if you covered this already but will Breeze be on said EP?


----------



## Mwoit

So for future Periphery songs, are you still gonna name them with crazy titles?


----------



## Breadmonkey

prh said:


> some awesome footage of matt kicking ass
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why theres nothing by vocals and drums audible, must be the direction of the monitors/pa





Aw! Why'd they take it down for feck's sake!?


----------



## JakePeriphery

I have more riffs for Luck as a Constant so I think it'll be on album 2 as a more fleshed out song. And I think a lot of the songs will keep the same titles.


----------



## Customisbetter

Wow, going to the last page of Bulbs soundclick is like walking into Dexter's Old Laboratory.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Breeze/Frak The Gods/Legatta/Friends and Family too?

Also, post a new Pod tone? Pl0x/thx!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Why would bulb make a new pod tone... He doesn't use pod (except for bass, lol) anymore, does he?


----------



## Yaris

Customisbetter said:


> Wow, going to the last page of Bulbs soundclick is like walking into Dexter's Old Laboratory.



Yeah listening to the first version of Letter Experiment is incredible .


----------



## Cynic

That's cool that Bullfish, Fuf, etc. will be on Album 2, but will there be any new, unheard material?


----------



## JakePeriphery

Cynic said:


> That's cool that Bullfish, Fuf, etc. will be on Album 2, but will there be any new, unheard material?



Yeah there will be completely new songs and riffs.


----------



## Cynic

JakePeriphery said:


> Yeah there will be completely new songs and riffs.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

JakePeriphery said:


> Yeah there will be completely new songs and riffs.



That's awsum.

Oh, and i see bulb updated "Have A Blast" on his myspace:

Bulb on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Ehm, I think you soon get bored on these questions about the album 2 songlist, but... Is 'Have A Blast' going to be on it?


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That's awsum.
> 
> Oh, and i see bulb updated "Have A Blast" on his myspace:
> 
> Bulb on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> Ehm, I think you soon get bored on these questions about the album 2 songlist, but... Is 'Have A Blast' going to be on it?



Id like it to be!


----------



## Cynic

The new intro for Have A Blast is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Hell yea... That's gonna be ... A hell of a blast!

Anyway bulb, what is your secret to get that awesome drum sound out of SD2.0?


----------



## Cynic

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=147108&content=songinfo&songID=9648790

Ooooooh.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Whoa, that's a groovy one!


----------



## ROAR

WOW the new "Have A Blast" is fucking amazing.
Look like I've got a new song to blast. Again!


----------



## Daggorath

That's numberwang!

Appears you're a fan of British shows Misha. Mitchell and Webb are funny but I prefer The Peep Show to their sketches.


----------



## TheSilentWater

Daggorath said:


> That's numberwang!
> 
> Appears you're a fan of British shows Misha. Mitchell and Webb are funny but I prefer The Peep Show to their sketches.



Ooh, look what page we're on! 64! That's numberwang!
EDIT: Forgot to include my question. 
Do you guys reckon we'll ever see anything more of Juggernauts? I know it was originally planned that it'd be included on album number 2, but that was a while ago...
SUPER EDIT: Just realised how dumb that is, what with Icarus Lives being on the album, Inertia being used in Racecar and whatnot.


----------



## DVRP

The Have a Blast update is sweet misha! It'll be really interesting to hear with vocals!


----------



## LorenzoD

Loving the new "Have a Blast" ... definitely sounds stronger with what you have there!

With that being said, I would definitely LOVE to hear Legatta and Breeze on an album. 2 of my favorite songs right there


----------



## Cynic

I don't know why people want certain songs from your Soundclick on the next album. To be honest, I'd rather have completely new material that we haven't heard.


----------



## pineappleman

Cynic said:


> I don't know why people want certain songs from your Soundclick on the next album. To be honest, I'd rather have completely new material that we haven't heard.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> I don't know why people want certain songs from your Soundclick on the next album. To be honest, I'd rather have completely new material that we haven't heard.



Because they arent complete, they are just teasers and the full things will likely be different, and thats not even counting the vocals that will be added.
However i definitely want album 2 to be a mix of new and old stuff, so there should definitely be a few surprises!


----------



## wannabguitarist

TheSilentWater said:


> Do you guys reckon we'll ever see anything more of Juggernauts? I know it was originally planned that it'd be included on album number 2, but that was a while ago...
> SUPER EDIT: Just realised how dumb that is, what with Icarus Lives being on the album, Inertia being used in Racecar and whatnot.



Inertia was used on Racecar?


----------



## bulb

wannabguitarist said:


> Inertia was used on Racecar?



Haha not to my knowledge!
Inertia will be on album 2!


----------



## Swippity Swappity

bulb said:


> Haha not to my knowledge!
> Inertia will be on album 2!



Oh, it's there, you just have to listen _real close.

_In all seriousness, can't wait to hear that one redone and fleshed out. I still listen to the version with Casey often.

*Edit:* Been listening to your updated version of "Have A Blast" and, I must say, you nailed that intro. It's my favorite part of the whole song.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

Now it's time for Wangernumb! 
3. 5. 1. 4. 1. 1. 1... 1. 1?

That's Numberwang!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'll be in Austin Dec. 3rd with a bunch of Blueberry Yum Yum


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Besides all this "What's going to be on album 2" thing... Bulb, do you have any plans for the album release year or month? 2011 maybe?


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Besides all this "What's going to be on album 2" thing... Bulb, do you have any plans for the album release year or month? 2011 maybe?



trying to have this ep we are planning to come out in early 2011 and album 2 to come out in late 2011


----------



## Islandjam2990

One of my buddies was at that live chat thing when the album came out... he said the EP is gonna contain Absolomb, Fuf, Breeze and a few more. Is that still true?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Islandjam2990: just check out page 64 (or 63) where bulb mentioned it would have Not Enough Mana and Absolomb.

E: It's gotta be on page 63. Anyway that's freaking awesome... can't wait to hear it!


----------



## bulb

Islandjam2990 said:


> One of my buddies was at that live chat thing when the album came out... he said the EP is gonna contain Absolomb, Fuf, Breeze and a few more. Is that still true?



fuf will likely be revamped/retweaked and on the album, breeze will be on the rock album if we ever do it, if not ill just do a Bulb album and make it a rock album. I have 9 songs written instrumentally for that shit anyways!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> fuf will likely be revamped/retweaked and on the album, breeze will be on the rock album if we ever do it, if not ill just do a Bulb album and make it a rock album. I have 9 songs written instrumentally for that shit anyways!



Bulb album sounds.. awesome as well!

... And when are you planning to work that one out?


----------



## Psychobuddy

Yes that would be awesome.

I've been hoping for a Bulb album ever since I first discovered Periphery.


----------



## Vicissitude27

bulb said:


> its definitely going on album 2!


(about froggin bullfish)

this just made my day on so many different levels. and the track list for album 2 sounds insane so far. so stoked


----------



## TheSilentWater

bulb said:


> Haha not to my knowledge!
> Inertia will be on album 2!


 Well, now I feel like a dumbass. Probably because I am one.
I'm gonna go recede in the the corner in which I belong.


----------



## nnmore

Misha, I've wondered how you go about writing with other bands when you produce them, do you simply write your own riffs and try to incorporate them in with the band's stuff or do you come up with stuff with the guys, do you try to make it sound more like the band or what?


----------



## AlucardXIX

Probably just gives them ideas while they are playing. Take their riff, add your own little thing to it and see if they like it.


----------



## bulb

nnmore said:


> Misha, I've wondered how you go about writing with other bands when you produce them, do you simply write your own riffs and try to incorporate them in with the band's stuff or do you come up with stuff with the guys, do you try to make it sound more like the band or what?



i act like the studio only extra band member, i contribute riffs, ideas and arrangements as necessary, i usually do most if no all of the drum and electronic programming and i definitely write in the context of the band, of course if they dont like the idea(s) we dont use them, it actually has worked out incredibly well with every band i have produced and i have really enjoyed producing those bands as a result


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

bulb said:


> haha no its normal!
> fuf shold be on album 2 and luck as a constant might be as well!



Misha,

If you put Luck as a Constant and Froggin' Bullfish on the next album it will undoubtedly be one of the most defining moments of my young life. No joke. In my opinion those are probably your two best songs in terms of original composition and pure emotive evocation.

<3

More on topic, your new material for some reason reminds me a lot of Square RPGs on the SNES, especially the new intro to Have a Blast... they'd fit perfectly on the soundtrack of Chrono Trigger or something like that. I know you're a fan of FF so that's probably what's showing through xD


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> i act like the studio only extra band member, i contribute riffs, ideas and arrangements as necessary, i usually do most if no all of the drum and electronic programming and i definitely write in the context of the band, of course if they dont like the idea(s) we dont use them, it actually has worked out incredibly well with every band i have produced and i have really enjoyed producing those bands as a result


I want an extra, modular/multitalented/jewish/producer band member!


----------



## NovaReaper

Legatta and This Sentence is False need to be put on an album with vocals.


----------



## QuambaFu

Can I be the unpayed nonvoting 7th member that can never show up for practice cuz I work and have 2 kids? In my capacity I would like to place a vote for the following song to be included in an upcoming release:

GODMA 

Thanks!

Mod Edit: Can I be the mod that tells you the frooty font shit doesn't fly around here? Thanks! 

You're welcome... wow.


----------



## gordonbombay

I think it should be mandatory that you post a link to these songs you are talking about.


----------



## Customisbetter

gordonbombay said:


> I think it should be mandatory that you post a link to these songs you are talking about.



welcome to the forums bud.

All of the songs being discussed are hosted here..
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## gordonbombay

Customisbetter said:


> welcome to the forums bud.
> 
> All of the songs being discussed are hosted here..
> SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!



Thank you very much for the kind welcome. I found this forum a number of years ago and immediately stumbled on misha's material. Just stoked to see him and periphery get the attention and fanfare they deserve. One of the only cd's I have heard in years that made me want to play guitar again. So thanks to periphery, I now have a home studio and can program in piano roll like a champ. Oh and I play guitar again. Which is a wonderful thing.


----------



## meisterjager

I just noticed something..












I see what you did there, Misha


----------



## Varcolac

Spencer is actually the Stig.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

I just found out that Periphery is coming to Toronto and I'm super stoked!!!!!!
NOV 17

EDIT: I just found out I have a unit test in one of my classeds from 6-8 that night..... Super rattled, hopefully the show is a late one


----------



## bulb

meisterjager said:


> I just noticed something..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there, Misha



uh..its not what it looks like!!
haha in all seriousness we didnt design that, but thats awesome, maybe we could make it look more top gear like and then sell those shirts when we come to europe.

Maybe we can have it say "We are the stig." on the front
and a top gear style Periphery logo on the back!
I shoud get someone to mock that up for us!


----------



## TheSilentWater

bulb said:


> uh..its not what it looks like!!
> haha in all seriousness we didnt design that, but thats awesome, maybe we could make it look more top gear like and then sell those shirts when we come to europe.
> 
> Maybe we can have it say "We are the stig." on the front
> and a top gear style Periphery logo on the back!
> I shoud get someone to mock that up for us!


DO IT. I'd buy it, for sure.


----------



## Arterial

wouldnt it be better to have the logo in the front, and phrase in the back?


----------



## Yaris

Here's an idea for live performances:


----------



## Islandjam2990

...so, you need to put those on sale. On the site or something. I need.


----------



## Arterial

Yaris said:


> Here's an idea for live performances:


 i laughed, and im at work!


----------



## meisterjager

bulb said:


> uh..its not what it looks like!!
> haha in all seriousness we didnt design that, but thats awesome, maybe we could make it look more top gear like and then sell those shirts when we come to europe.
> 
> Maybe we can have it say "We are the stig." on the front
> and a top gear style Periphery logo on the back!
> I shoud get someone to mock that up for us!


 
I love those kinda shirts where they're not quite what they seem.. Like the Playsatan ones and 'Vodka' in the 'Nokia' font - real double-take shit


----------



## vampiregenocide

Periphery are touring with Tesseract and Hevy Devy?! Man it hurts to miss that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Woo, got my Periphery T! Love the red colour...


----------



## TimTomTum

bulb said:


> ...when we come to europe.



When? When? Will you come to germany? Tell me!!

Tim


----------



## pineappleman

vampiregenocide said:


> Periphery are touring with Tesseract and Hevy Devy?! Man it hurts to miss that.


Wait WHAT??! You aren't referring to the upcoming US tour are you??

EDIT: Misha/Jake, are you guys ONLY joining the tour for the 2 Pennsylvania/Virginia dates? Or could there possibly be more dates in the works?? I will accept ambiguous answers as meaning you will be playing more than those two.


----------



## vampiregenocide

pineappleman said:


> Wait WHAT??! You aren't referring to the upcoming US tour are you??


 
From Facebook :



> So, who's gonna come out to see us with Devin Townsend and Tesseract in October?


----------



## JakePeriphery

pineappleman said:


> Wait WHAT??! You aren't referring to the upcoming US tour are you??
> 
> EDIT: Misha/Jake, are you guys ONLY joining the tour for the 2 Pennsylvania/Virginia dates? Or could there possibly be more dates in the works?? I will accept ambiguous answers as meaning you will be playing more than those two.



We're not on that tour, while we would love to be, we're only playing the two shows listed on our MySpace.


----------



## pineappleman

JakePeriphery said:


> We're not on that tour, while we would love to be, we're only playing the two shows listed on our MySpace.



BOOOOLS I got my hopes up there haha. And I have to miss you guys when you come to Detroit due to a midterm...


----------



## cfrank

Shit. That new vocal mix from Spencer kicks ass. Those intro growls... FUCK ME.
Spencer Sotelo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## nnmore

That new version of The Walk really kicked my ass, it sounds go awsome. The growls fit so much more than his screams, but you can still hear his own "personality(?)" in them. The only thing I didn't like was that almost pig growl, but seriously, really good!


----------



## fallenz3ro

wow, that new version of the walk sounds incredible. it's a lot more like what i heard live lately.


----------



## pineappleman

nnmore said:


> That new version of The Walk really kicked my ass, it sounds go awsome. The growls fit so much more than his screams, but you can still hear his own "personality(?)" in them. The only thing I didn't like was that almost pig growl, but seriously, really good!



Haha I liked that. Now all he needs to work on is going from low to high in one breath. He seems incapable of doing that for some reason... or maybe he just doesn't want to...?


----------



## bulb

pineappleman said:


> Haha I liked that. Now all he needs to work on is going from low to high in one breath. He seems incapable of doing that for some reason... or maybe he just doesn't want to...?



i dont think thats an issue for him, thats really just a demo to show one of the new screaming techniques he has been working on, his normal scream has quite the range these days and he can switch between the two rather easily
hes just adding more techniques to his arsenal!


----------



## Prydogga

After hearing Eureka ages ago and the new Walk just then I really understand what you meant about Spencer being the right fit, he IS getting much better, makes me eager for what's on album 2!


----------



## TreWatson

i like the growls! holy shit dude!

fuck me, that's good.

tell spencer i'm impressed as shit.


----------



## metalvince333

holy crap!! the new version of the walk is SOOOOOO MUCH BETTER!!  I demand a special edition with Spencer 2.0 vocals on the songs! Zyglrox with the new vocals would be amazing!!


----------



## Crucified

pineappleman said:


> Haha I liked that. Now all he needs to work on is going from low to high in one breath. He seems incapable of doing that for some reason... or maybe he just doesn't want to...?



or maybe because it's boring hearing every singer do that in every song all the time?


----------



## nnmore

Just out of curiousity, is there a plan to re-record Heliovice! with Spencer on lead vocals any time soon?


----------



## slapnutz

Sorta related but...

... did Misha get is LACS Ibanez yet?

I know he did post a purple? one a while back but that was a 6six and I'm sure he was looking at a 7string since he was asking about the bridge Dino uses and such.

Any ideas... or did I get it wrong?


----------



## right_to_rage

no he passed on the ibanez guitars because he plays real guitars and amps


----------



## PnKnG

right_to_rage said:


> no he passed on the ibanez guitars because he plays real guitars and amps



So much fail and ignorance in one post.


----------



## technomancer

slapnutz said:


> Sorta related but...
> 
> ... did Misha get is LACS Ibanez yet?
> 
> I know he did post a purple? one a while back but that was a 6six and I'm sure he was looking at a 7string since he was asking about the bridge Dino uses and such.
> 
> Any ideas... or did I get it wrong?



To answer this correctly and without being a 

Misha decided not to take the Ibanez endorsement because he didn't want to be exclusive to any one guitar maker (and because Ibanez more-or-less dropped the ball in a big way). He's a BRJ endorser now but still plays stuff from a bunch of different makers like BlackMachine, EBMM, etc etc


----------



## MysticDream

Misha, I think it's about time you played Breeze for us on YouTube. I'm very interested to see it! =P


----------



## Swippity Swappity

MysticDream said:


> Misha, I think it's about time you played Breeze for us on YouTube. I'm very interested to see it! =P





metalvince333 said:


> holy crap!! the new version of the walk is SOOOOOO MUCH BETTER!!  I demand a special edition with Spencer 2.0 vocals on the songs! Zyglrox with the new vocals would be amazing!!



I want to second both of these.


----------



## NovaReaper

Myspace player won't work, I can't hear the track =\


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> To answer this correctly and without being a
> 
> Misha decided not to take the Ibanez endorsement because he didn't want to be exclusive to any one guitar maker (and because Ibanez more-or-less dropped the ball in a big way). He's a BRJ endorser now but still plays stuff from a bunch of different makers like BlackMachine, EBMM, etc etc


Not to mention Ibanez as well, i still love Ibby guitars! My RGA 420z is pretty fuckin magical! I just like being able to have an arsenal of guitars at my disposal live since im usually playing at least 2 or 3 guitars every set.

I am fully endorsed by Bernie Rico Jr. and obviously love his guitars to death (and believe it they arent even the fully custom ones, they were just quick ones he put together for me so i cant wait to put my custom orders in!)

Ernie Ball has been very cool with me and i have sort of an unofficial deal with them as they understand that i dont play any one brand exclusively but they totally respect that and i love the crap out of their guitars and basses (stealth bongo 5 here i come!!)

And as you all are very aware i love me some Blackmachine, and although Doug doesnt offer endorsements (its not like he needs the advertising haha) im proud to own a few of his guitars and i should have a B7 ready in the next few months!


----------



## NovaReaper

Oh wow, he got a whole lot better.


----------



## sk3ks1s

bulb said:


> i should have a B7 ready in the next few months!


 
Looking forward to that NGD thread...


----------



## slapnutz

bulb said:


> Not to mention Ibanez as well, i still love Ibby guitars! My RGA 420z is pretty fuckin magical! I just like being able to have an arsenal of guitars at my disposal live since im usually playing at least 2 or 3 guitars every set.
> 
> I am fully endorsed by Bernie Rico Jr. and obviously love his guitars to death (and believe it they arent even the fully custom ones, they were just quick ones he put together for me so i cant wait to put my custom orders in!)
> 
> Ernie Ball has been very cool with me and i have sort of an unofficial deal with them as they understand that i dont play any one brand exclusively but they totally respect that and i love the crap out of their guitars and basses (stealth bongo 5 here i come!!)
> 
> And as you all are very aware i love me some Blackmachine, and although Doug doesnt offer endorsements (its not like he needs the advertising haha) im proud to own a few of his guitars and i should have a B7 ready in the next few months!



Thanks for clarifying this buddy. I'm glad that you are still able to jam on the BRJ because I thought it was very cool what he did to make that guitar in short notice for your Australia trip.

That alone makes me wish nothing but the best for Bernie and co.

(i too also still love my ibanez)


----------



## bulb

slapnutz said:


> Thanks for clarifying this buddy. I'm glad that you are still able to jam on the BRJ because I thought it was very cool what he did to make that guitar in short notice for your Australia trip.
> 
> That alone makes me wish nothing but the best for Bernie and co.
> 
> (i too also still love my ibanez)



Dude apart from being one of the nicest most geniune people in the industry he also happens to make some of the best guitars i have ever played. Seriously these are some of the highest quality guitars out there, and im fortunate enough to be able to use them live!


----------



## JakePeriphery

Misha and I were messing around instead of doing work so here ya go...


----------



## prh

love it  tone sounds sick even over the iphone

and just looking at the 'related threads' below, i was wondering when the prize winner's song is gonna happen?


----------



## JakePeriphery

prh said:


> love it  tone sounds sick even over the iphone
> 
> and just looking at the 'related threads' below, i was wondering when the prize winner's song is gonna happen?




It's being worked on. No ETA yet


----------



## prh

sick

and please turn a camera on every time one of you picks up a guitar, always top notch stuff


----------



## Mwoit

So when you and Misha jam, do you usually shotgun guitar and Misha does drums? Looks like a pretty cool way to write haha.


----------



## bulb

Mwoit said:


> So when you and Misha jam, do you usually shotgun guitar and Misha does drums? Looks like a pretty cool way to write haha.



we dont usually do this, i just got a new recording computer and im using my rme fireface, meaning that i can play a nicely processed kit with virtually no latency meaning that jams like this can happen, i wish i had had this setup back when i had my td20 cuz that shit would have been epic.

anyways i have been a bit busy and i havent been writing a lot whereas jake has a shit ton of riffs he has been writing and sitting on, so we decided to jam em out and see how they sounded!


----------



## technomancer

Sounds like some promising stuff in there


----------



## lava

bulb said:


> we dont usually do this, i just got a new recording computer and im using my rme fireface, meaning that i can play a nicely processed kit with virtually no latency meaning that jams like this can happen



You only recently got a computer that can do drums in realtime? Well no wonder you did all your previous drum programming with the mouse! RME has the best drivers in the business.


----------



## Prydogga

Calan/Isan/winner of comp. said the song was written, or at least lyrics. I haven't heard much of it since.


Also, Walk with new Spencer vocals not on his myspace anymore? :'(


----------



## Isan

Yea the lyrics are done... 

Wrote them in a day


----------



## Prydogga

Then tell em to record the thing!


----------



## bulb

lava said:


> You only recently got a computer that can do drums in realtime? Well no wonder you did all your previous drum programming with the mouse! RME has the best drivers in the business.



yeah, i mean i ran my mixes in realtime, that was fine, but playing on a keyboard or kit would mean some serious latency with all the processing i have on it in the mix.
though i still program with the mouse, i dunno i just prefer it for whatever crazy reason haha


----------



## Isan

bulb said:


> yeah, i mean i ran my mixes in realtime, that was fine, but playing on a keyboard or kit would mean some serious latency with all the processing i have on it in the mix.
> though i still program with the mouse, i dunno i just prefer it for whatever crazy reason haha



Well obviously it works  .... though halpern sounds beast on that electric kit.


Btw misha or jake .... where is the footage from Houston ?!?!? ( I need to see alex rocking my agile )


----------



## AlucardXIX

bulb said:


> yeah, i mean i ran my mixes in realtime, that was fine, but playing on a keyboard or kit would mean some serious latency with all the processing i have on it in the mix.
> though i still program with the mouse, i dunno i just prefer it for whatever crazy reason haha



Heh, I still do all my drum programming in Guitar Pro :|


----------



## jaco815

bulb said:


> practice, touring and when hes home he records pretty much whenever he can
> his voice in general has improved so much since he joined and recorded the album, i cant wait for you guys to hear the new material!


 

@bulb

Is there any possibility of a re-record, re-release sometime in the near future with all new scream parts? Meshuggah originally recorded Nothing with 7 strings drop tuned and were never totally content with the results so they went back and retracked the guitars after they got their 8's. If Meshuggah can do it, Periphery can at least attempt (I'm not going to say Periphery CAN do it because Meshuggah are literally gods).

Please consider. Spencer seems willing since he retracked The Walk. This could be a quick job that would only help you guys.


----------



## Customisbetter

^Or they could continue working on new material. I dont see the point of redoing a bands first record. Especially one that is that good already.


----------



## jaco815

I agree that it's good. It's my favorite thing to listen to these days. But look how many people bitch about the screaming and how it's "not as brutal as Chris" etc. Not just here, but on Youtube, every other forum I've ever seen, and any sort of blog post someone has to comment on it. I think they should just do it to shut everyone up and win over some more fans.


----------



## Customisbetter

In all honesty, I'm sure Misha and teh guys could do it quite easily, but i still fail to see the point. They make music for fun (and money  ) and last time I heard, Misha doesn't afraid of bitching forums or anything.


----------



## Nats

JakePeriphery said:


> Misha and I were messing around instead of doing work so here ya go...




Damn you're playing all the drum parts with your fingers? I wish I had the coordination to do something like that


----------



## JakePeriphery

jaco815 said:


> I agree that it's good. It's my favorite thing to listen to these days. But look how many people bitch about the screaming and how it's "not as brutal as Chris" etc. Not just here, but on Youtube, every other forum I've ever seen, and any sort of blog post someone has to comment on it. I think they should just do it to shut everyone up and win over some more fans.




That's not going to happen, at least any time soon. We don't need to "win" anyone over, we're extremely proud of our first record and we don't really see any need to re-record the whole thing because of a couple of whiners who don't think Spencer is "kvlt" enough. The amount of stuff Spencer had to learn and adapt to when he joined this band is so extraordinary that I don't think anyone fully appreciates what he did and continues to do - also aside from some a couple songs Spencer wrote completely on his own - he had to learn and rewrite vocal melodies and arrangements that were already in place which were written by Tom, Misha, and Casey. Besides some lyrics Chris did very minimal work on that stuff.

Spencer re-recorded The Walk to show the band some stuff he was working on, that's it.

edit: This isn't really directed at you btw, just my thoughts on how many people try to bring these internet comments to my attention.


----------



## btnation

Congrats to Misha for being Toontracks Artist of the month!

check it out at 

toontrack.com


----------



## Customisbetter

^Awesome


----------



## ZXIIIT

On Nov. 26th, will definitely make this show to check them out in person


----------



## Triple7

They put on such a good live show dude.


----------



## nojyeloot

"...It's a fact. It's the greatest city in the history of mankind. Discovered by the Germans in 1904. They named it San Diago which of course in German means..."


----------



## spattergrind

http://www.toontrack.com/artist_of_the_month.asp


Bulb's interview with toontrack about his work, relationships with toontrack and fractal audio, etc.

Damn! He sold his tube amps to use the AxeFx for live use!, that has something to say.
...ahh! I need to get one!

His idea on the drum hardware to work with the SD 2.0 would be pretty sick.


----------



## Rev2010

Daaaamn, congrats Misha!! You sure are coming up in the world  Just make sure when you're uber famous you don't forget about us fellow SS.org duders. 


Rev.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Triple7 said:


> They put on such a good live show dude.


I'm sure it will be sweet.



nojyeloot said:


> "...It's a fact. It's the greatest city in the history of mankind. Discovered by the Germans in 1904. They named it San Diago which of course in German means..."



We open our local shows with that quote


----------



## AlucardXIX

Just a little thing that I've been wondering: Everything is always Misha and Jake writing and such...where does Alex fall into with all of that?


----------



## Plankis

spattergrind said:


> Toontrack



Hey blub, the Lullaby was pretty cool. A bit short though, ended a bit too quickly. I was wondering what you used for the Music box/glockenspiel? I really enjoy that timbre and it would be fun to play around with.


----------



## bulb

jaco815 said:


> I agree that it's good. It's my favorite thing to listen to these days. But look how many people bitch about the screaming and how it's "not as brutal as Chris" etc. Not just here, but on Youtube, every other forum I've ever seen, and any sort of blog post someone has to comment on it. I think they should just do it to shut everyone up and win over some more fans.



I need to address this again since a question like this only shows that you misunderstand we write for ourselves, people could bitch about this and tha but that is so completely irrelevant to us and if they want us to change then the aren't truly our fans and I have no business in trying to convert them, they are fully entitled to their opinion. The interesting thing is that the internet is a loud minority, and is not representational of anything accurate so even if you are in a band that would change for their fansi highly reccomend you don't read online comments as your basis for change. If that were true then bands like slipknot and korn wouldn't be able to get more than 10 kids to a show since everyone online seems to hate on them when actually they pack clubs ad arenas.

At the end of the day the message is stay true to yourself and your musical goals, no amount of hate on anyone in my band will change my approach to what I do, ill just keep on putting out music with my projects and if you like it then awesome and if you don't then that's cool too cuz noone is forcing you to listen haha!


----------



## jaco815

@ misha and jake,

thanks for replying. I totally get what you're saying about staying true to yourself and the internet being a minority and all and I respect that. My purpose for posting was simply to put an idea out there that I thought some might go for but either way I respect your decision. 

The real underlying issue is that I can't wait to hear any new stuff from you so god-damned bad that I was hoping that some random thing from you guys (even a quick re-release to change a few vocal parts) could be pumped out to feed my f'ed up addicition to your music. 

I too am proud of the album in that I am of the privileged individuals who know about it and pretty much no one else that I meet around here does (but they sure as hell find out soon, I make sure of that). Turns out Hawaii has a suck-ass seen anyway.


----------



## rednut

Hey Bulb, I was wondering how you get such clarity with the guitars on the intro to All new materials? Like all the notes seem sooo clear and you can hear each one resonate. Is it just a matter of eqing the guitar right?


----------



## Isan

rednut said:


> Hey Bulb, I was wondering how you get such clarity with the guitars on the intro to All new materials? Like all the notes seem sooo clear and you can hear each one resonate. Is it just a matter of eqing the guitar right?



axe fx


----------



## rednut

Isan said:


> axe fx



So im supposed to just go and buy an axe-fx?...I think not. I was curious about his eq and other effects, not what effects processor he used.


----------



## Isan

To qoute him " mid-range harmonic content " 


it is about the amp mostly bro .... trust me I have basically made it my goal to achieve that type of tone. There are no effects on the distorted parts. 

As far as eq ... to get djent tone you boost the 800 hz range mostly, but once again it depends on your amps gain structure and voicing


----------



## Prydogga

rednut said:


> So im supposed to just go and buy an axe-fx?...I think not. I was curious about his eq and other effects, not what effects processor he used.



I know quite a few bands that have Axe FX require very little EQ, Most of the tone, would in fact be the Axe FX, unlike his Pod tone.


----------



## Marcus

I preferred the Walk vocals on the CD to the one Spencer uploaded


----------



## -One-

rednut said:


> Hey Bulb, I was wondering how you get such clarity with the guitars on the intro to All new materials? Like all the notes seem sooo clear and you can hear each one resonate. Is it just a matter of eqing the guitar right?


It's a combination of the EQ, two noise gates, and compressor used in his rig at the time, I believe. Also, for the record, the intro to _All New Materials_ is actually played on three guitars 

EDIT:
They explain all of it in this video:


----------



## scottro202

I don't get why so many people feel the need to say that they dislike Spencer sooo much more than the other singers. I like his stuff for the record. But, if you don't like a band/artist/musician, don't post in their thread, don't listen to their music, and move on with your life.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

scottro202 said:


> I don't get why so many people feel the need to say that they dislike Spencer sooo much more than the other singers. I like his stuff for the record. But, if you don't like a band/artist/musician, don't post in their thread, don't listen to their music, and move on with your life.



For the 9982374982739472638764234 time, if someone has a negative opinion about an artist, let them have it. I think the Periphery guys are adult enough to live with a little criticism. The fans on the other hand.........



Isan said:


> axe fx



Yeah, I'd probably be a little annoyed as well if I got this as an "answer".


----------



## bulb

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the 9982374982739472638764234 time, if someone has a negative opinion about an artist, let them have it. I think the Periphery guys are adult enough to live with a little criticism. The fans on the other hand.........
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably be a little annoyed as well if I got this as an "answer".



Yeah honestly guys it doesn't bother us so it shouldn't bother you too, also we try to see the good in everything and to be 100% honest id rather people talk shit about us than not talk at all if that makes sense. So to the fans, thanks for all your support, we love you, and to all the haters, thanks for keeping us relevant haha!

To address the all new materials thing, its part technique and part tone, just use low gain and crank your mids, that should help!


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> At the end of the day the message is stay true to yourself and your musical goals, no amount of hate on anyone in my band will change my approach to what I do, ill just keep on putting out music with my projects and if you like it then awesome and if you don't then that's cool too cuz noone is forcing you to listen haha!


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, I'd probably be a little annoyed as well if I got this as an "answer".



What, you don't enjoy completely useless and borderline condescending answers?


----------



## Randy

The problem with being in such close contact with your fans (which we'd all consider a good thing, on the surface) is that it gives everybody the illusion they're an "interactive band". More or less the online equivalent of yelling "PLAY FREEBIIIIIIIRRRRDDDD!" on the floor of a crowded bar off mainstreet and either expecting them to oblige or just doing it to be a dick.

Everyone's entitled to their opinion and we're all lucky to have Misha here to offer our ideas/criticisms but at the end of the day, it's their baby and they'll do whatever they want with it. "They should do this to shut people up" is just ludicrous to me. 

Also, Matt Crooks should rejoin Division. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Isan

eaeolian said:


> What, you don't enjoy completely useless and borderline condescending answers?



YEAH MAX REALLY !!!!


----------



## eaeolian

Randy said:


> Also, Matt Crooks should rejoin Division. Just putting that out there.



Oh no. We get along much better now that we're not in the same band anymore.


----------



## scottro202

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the 9982374982739472638764234 time, if someone has a negative opinion about an artist, let them have it. I think the Periphery guys are adult enough to live with a little criticism. The fans on the other hand.........



Well, I have no problem with negative criticism. But it seems to be stirring up this stupid shitstorm of "OMG SPENCER SUXORZ LOL". And then you have people like me trying to stick up for Spencer, and it just gets all messy


----------



## Xaios

Spencer Sotelo - The new James LaBrie. 

(For the record, I like both James and Spencer )


----------



## bulb

Arite here are some treats since everyone is playing nice, 2 new non metal clips on SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## Anthony

Xaios said:


> Spencer Sotelo - The new James LaBrie.
> 
> (For the record, I like both James and Spencer )



I was thinking the same thing the other day, considering how Misha is a DT fan. It'd be interesting see a cover from Images and Words or Awake with a Periphery twist.

Then again it'd be interesting to hear anything with a Periphery twist.


----------



## Despised_0515

bulb said:


> Arite here are some treats since everyone is playing nice, 2 new non metal clips on SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!



A lullaby and a porno jam. Luh dat shit.


----------



## TreWatson

lullaby is AMAZING.

i got my grievances with the drums, but that's neither here nor there. it fits, its just not what i was expecting.

you using the axe-FX for those synthy things? would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Xaios

Turned on that trance song and had a weird thought. Wondering, if your self-titled album is your "Back To Times Of Splendor," is Periphery's next album going to be your "Gloria?"

Then I had a chill...


----------



## KrewZ

I just had to be the one to say this but...page 69

Also I cant wait to hear some new Periphery! Lullaby is great =]


----------



## ManBeast

Xaios said:


> Turned on that trance song and had a weird thought. Wondering, if your self-titled album is your "Back To Times Of Splendor," is Periphery's next album going to be your "Gloria?"
> 
> Then I had a chill...


 nice too see some Disillusion fans, of back to the times at least. I think I gave Gloria 2 listens and chucked it.


----------



## Darren James

Lullaby sounds f****ng great! looking forward to the new album as well


----------



## Dan

Randy said:


> More or less the online equivalent of yelling "PLAY FREEBIIIIIIIRRRRDDDD!" on the floor of a crowded bar off mainstreet and either expecting them to oblige or just doing it to be a dick.



You got a problem with a bit of Freebird son


----------



## Xaios

ManBeast said:


> nice too see some Disillusion fans, of back to the times at least. I think I gave Gloria 2 listens and chucked it.



I actually don't mind Gloria, but there's no denying it is leagues different than Back To Times of Splendor. The transition from monster guitar riffs and awesome drumming to... industrial electronica metal was jarring to say the least.

And it wasn't as good.


----------



## Customisbetter

Weird trance idea...


----------



## KrewZ

Rhythm Authors - Song Preview

for those of you who have yet to see it, Periphery in Rock Band =]


----------



## sakeido

Xaios said:


> Turned on that trance song and had a weird thought. Wondering, if your self-titled album is your "Back To Times Of Splendor," is Periphery's next album going to be your "Gloria?"
> 
> Then I had a chill...



both those albums were great, just in ENTIRELY different ways.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Our tour manager doing something funny as usual:


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Zak1233

That was brilliant.


----------



## Isan

haha yeah heard about that one


----------



## synrgy

Was it a fake proposal? I don't think I get it.. (Sorry.. I guess I'm _that_ guy today..)


----------



## JakePeriphery

synrgy said:


> Was it a fake proposal? I don't think I get it.. (Sorry.. I guess I'm _that_ guy today..)



Yes it was a fake proposal. He was just being playful with Alana the whole tour - and this is the grand finale.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

A little OC that I thought fit well in this thread.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^Rofl.  That picture describes perfectly bulb's new tune!


----------



## liamh

Man that picture is brilliant


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Randy said:


> More or less the online equivalent of yelling "PLAY FREEBIIIIIIIRRRRDDDD!" on the floor of a crowded bar off mainstreet and either expecting them to oblige or just doing it to be a dick.



Is that disrespect for Free Bird? 

Anyway, I think it depends on the circumstances. Like with my friends band, we always yell "FREEBIRD!" because they used to play at a bar(It's closed now) with a lot of drunks that were really into southern rock, who would yell Free Bird a lot. It's become sort of a running joke, they all are sick of playing the song.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

PirateMetalTroy said:


> A little OC that I thought fit well in this thread.



TF2 and Periphery in one thing? WIN!


----------



## Randy

dragonblade629 said:


> Is that disrespect for Free Bird?
> 
> Anyway, I think it depends on the circumstances. Like with my friends band, we always yell "FREEBIRD!" because they used to play at a bar(It's closed now) with a lot of drunks that were really into southern rock, who would yell Free Bird a lot. It's become sort of a running joke, they all are sick of playing the song.



I had the same thing going on for the last 10 years I've been playing. 

The point is that it's a joke and funny to you and your friends because you're poking fun at the asshats that insist on them playing it constantly. The criticism is reserved for those making the comment with the expectation of getting what they want... not if you're saying it to your friends as a joke, although, that should go without saying.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Just gonna go off topic momentarily here and point out that "Strizzwald" is the heaviest thing ever. Possibly/hopefully on album #2?


----------



## Guitarholic

Can't wait for Oct.26th ... Devin Townsend + TesseracT + Periphery ...

SICK lineup. So happy that I got time to go!


----------



## TheSilentWater

Guitarholic said:


> Can't wait for Oct.26th ... Devin Townsend + TesseracT + Periphery ...
> 
> SICK lineup. So happy that I got time to go!


That's funny, 'cause I'm UNhappy that I don't get this awesome lineup coming anywhere near my home. Well, DT and Tesseract, but no Periphery. *cough*UK TOUR*cough*


----------



## bulb

we will be in the uk very soon worry not!

oh and ill just leave this here:


----------



## TheSilentWater

bulb said:


> we will be in the uk very soon worry not!
> 
> oh and ill just leave this here:



Not that I'm being overly demanding, or anything... 

That vid is SICK AS SHIT. Gotta say, I love his style, not to mention he just looks like a badass behind the kit.


----------



## phantom911

he does so much with a simple kit


----------



## mickytee

as awesome as that video is, i would hate to be his neighbours!
do they complain much?


----------



## prh

we need bass/vocal playthroughs

and something from alex!


----------



## AlucardXIX

prh said:


> we need bass/vocal playthroughs
> 
> and something from alex!



Agreed. I posted asking about Alex's role in the writing process a few pages back...Still want to know where he comes in!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

mickytee said:


> as awesome as that video is, i would hate to be his neighbours!
> do they complain much?



If i were his neighbor that would be a fucking 24/7 drum clinic from hell to me!


----------



## Isan

AlucardXIX said:


> Agreed. I posted asking about Alex's role in the writing process a few pages back...Still want to know where he comes in!



Alex lifts weights, grows the stache, farts the smell of death, and crab cores it on stage


----------



## ittoa666

Isan said:


> Alex lifts weights, grows the stache, farts the smell of death, and crab cores it on stage



Exactly.


----------



## mickytee

so it looks like misha caved in and released the "new groove" track that was so popular on youtube.

i for one am glad, this tune is TIGHT! 

check it out

SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

The Omnisphere sample he uses is the exact same as the one i used a year ago on this ambient piece (Around 1:30)

 


Infact the tracks end almost identically haha. 

So awesome.


----------



## bulb

haha there are 8 omnisphere samples on that intro and 6 on the outro
having a new computer rules


----------



## Opion

Bulb, I love you. <3 No homo


----------



## georg_f

oh crap
so bulb was held back by his computer all this time???


----------



## C2Aye

I've been waiting to hear a recorded version of this for a while now! I love the riffs; they're so angular you could stab somebody with them


----------



## Chickenhawk

georg_f said:


> oh crap
> so bulb was held back by his computer all this time???



He wasn't able to divide by zero.

Now he can...we're all fucked.


----------



## davemeistro

Thank you Mr. Bulb for being awesome.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

bulb said:


> haha there are 8 omnisphere samples on that intro and 6 on the outro
> having a new computer rules



Sounds awesome! 

Have you tried out Trillian at all yet?


----------



## cataclysm_child

Kim and her friends celebrated her turning 30 at the clock struck midnight on October 21












Sooo... How was the party Misha?

PS. You should keep the long hair


----------



## Randy

Bulb's getting all 'A' list in this motherfucker.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Mind: fucked.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Bwahahahahaaa. Awesome.


----------



## bulb

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> Sounds awesome!
> 
> Have you tried out Trillian at all yet?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^...? Was you supposed to have a text written down or am i just too stupid to get it?


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Kurkkuviipale said:


> ^...? Was you supposed to have a text written down or am i just too stupid to get it?



I'm with this guy.

DON'T DO THIS TO US.


----------



## bulb

haha sorry about that
havent tried it yet but i will install it soon, i cant wait!


----------



## Islandjam2990

Who else is going/which dates? I'm SO excited! I know this was mentioned a few different threads, but I figured it would be fun to have a thread of its own.

Also, members of Periphery, feel free to hint at the setlist


----------



## The Hiryuu

Periphery's on this tour now? Last I knew it was just DTP and Tesseract.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah I thought Periphery were just doing 2 dates.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Yeah, sorry... I should have been more specific when I said shows. I thought everyone knew that it was only those two dates, but then I remembered that people have lives outside the internet 

Yeah, it's just those two shows though. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## HighGain510

Going to the show on Tuesday in VA. It will be epic.


----------



## The Hiryuu

Islandjam2990 said:


> Yeah, sorry... I should have been more specific when I said shows. I thought everyone knew that it was only those two dates, but then I remembered that people have lives outside the internet
> 
> Yeah, it's just those two shows though. Sorry for the confusion!



"Those two" shows. Nope, I still don't even know WHICH two shows it is. Internet is no help evidently.

The Worcester one isn't one of them, though, I'm sure. Would've been nice to catch Periphery with a good headliner. Instead I think I'll have to see them when they come around with Darkest Hour...ugh. I'd only be going for them and Revocation though.


----------



## bulb

we are just doing Jaxx in VA and The Note in PA
wish we could be on the whole tour, but due to a tour that got cancelled on us at the last minute we werent able to agree to this tour in time (sucks cuz that tour would have been the biggest tour we have done thus far, i was really excited...)
You dont want me to spoil the setlist, but dont worry there will be something for everyone, and we are filling our 30 minute slot to the absolute brim!


----------



## Islandjam2990

!!!

So excited! PLEASSSEEEEE play "The Walk."

See y'all at the merch table!


----------



## fallenz3ro

role call! who's going to be at jaxx tomorrow night?


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## -One-

Misha, due to fan demand (aka me, and possibly anyone else with me ), you should play on _With A Thousand Words To Say But One_ with Darkest Hour on that tour. That'd be fucking sick to see.


----------



## pineappleman

If you guys had been on the whole DTP tour I would have asploded.


----------



## HighGain510

First things first, TesseracT was AMAZINGLY awesome last night! Their singer sound even better (on both clean and screaming vocals) live than he did on the EP, holy shit! I was impressed, dude has some killer pipes and the entire band was tight as hell! 

Misha invited my buddy and I to come hang out with them in the corner of the front room at Jaxx before the show and I didn't realize it until I heard them talking but I was sitting right next to the two guitarists from TesseracT!  Mark Holcomb (Haunted Shores) was sitting there too so I met him in person for the first time which was funny because he introduced himself and I was like yeaaah I know who YOU are!   

Periphery, as we all know at this point, puts on a phenomenal live show!  Poor Spencer was really sick but gave it a go on vocals anyways which I'm sure didn't help his throat at all.  In addition to being sick there were also some technical difficulties going on in the form of the mic cutting out every 3 seconds so I felt bad as he was really trying to give it his all despite the fact that he was so sick and you couldn't hear him for most of it. The band played on for a few songs after Spencer headed offstage which was cool. Periphery is still one of the tightest live bands out there and honestly this was the third time I've heard a band where the guitarists were all using an Axe-Fx rig live.... gotta say their guitar tone in the mix was FANTASTIC! So for all the haters, you absolutely can get a killer sound from the Axe in a live context if you dial it in right. 

Great job to both TesseracT and Periphery, you guys all put on quite the show last night!


----------



## TreWatson

dude, what guitars was alex using?


----------



## HighGain510

Jake's backup stuff.


----------



## thefool

TreWatson said:


> dude, what guitars was alex using?



i talked to him about it, he got a rga121 natural from ibanez and like highgain said, he used jakes S7420FM


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Where can I listen to the re-redone version of The Walk with Spencer? It's not on his myspace and his soundclick has no material :/


----------



## Necris

You could buy the album.


----------



## Cynic

Necris said:


> You could buy the album.



Spencer re-did half of the song a few weeks back.


----------



## Prydogga

Different version Necris.


----------



## Necris

This is what I get for completely ignoring Periphery and then coming into this thread.


----------



## Cynic

Necris said:


> This is what I get for completely ignoring Periphery and then coming into this thread.



YEAH YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## -One-

0 Xero 0 said:


> Where can I listen to the re-redone version of The Walk with Spencer? It's not on his myspace and his soundclick has no material :/


I second this. It was pretty goddamn brutal.


----------



## pineappleman

Soooo I believe I saw in a youtube video one of the guys doing backing vocal harmonies on Light??? Is this correct? If so, please continue doing so as much as possible.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Does that mean it is nowhere to be found :'( Well that makes me a sad panda T_T Must have link!

P.S. Misha, I have been listening to Froggin Bullfish constantly and was wondering if that will be on the new album or EP? The song is grantastic and it has an epic name! Must have that and Not Enough Mana!


----------



## Isan

0 Xero 0 said:


> Does that mean it is nowhere to be found :'( Well that makes me a sad panda T_T Must have link!
> 
> P.S. Misha, I have been listening to Froggin Bullfish constantly and was wondering if that will be on the new album or EP? The song is grantastic and it has an epic name! Must have that and Not Enough Mana!



@ froggin ... he said yes


----------



## bulb

pineappleman said:


> Soooo I believe I saw in a youtube video one of the guys doing backing vocal harmonies on Light??? Is this correct? If so, please continue doing so as much as possible.



We have alex doing backing screams, but honestly the guitar/bass/drum parts are too intricate during a lot of parts to be able to sing and play properly, so we just have the harmonies on backing tracks.
Maybe someday if we ever have some extra money and space we can hire backup singers hehe!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Isan said:


> @ froggin ... he said yes



Sorry I missed that. I actually read through most of this entire thread lol. That made my day! What other songs did he say? I saw Intertia and possibly Not Enough Mana...?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Absolomb and Not Enough Mana should be on the possibly upcoming EP (Early 2011). I bet that those two will be on the CD aswell.

I remember bulb talking about füf, froggin, inertia and those two I mentioned. Don't really remember any more of them, tho I'd love to hear "As It Were"


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Frack'll be back too


----------



## 0 Xero 0

This is coming out tomorrow right?! Jk, I wish. -_-'


----------



## bulb

should have a fun teaser in a short while


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Yes! Is this going to be on myspace? Sadly, my soundcard on my laptop went out *sniffle* I will find a computer to listen to this on no matter what!


----------



## RaceCar

Greetings Bulb/Periphery fans:
Yo I'm new to this board and I just want to say I will always BUY everything Periphery, I already have both albums (well regular and instrumental of the new one) and have bought lots of merch, and have seen them live twice. They are genius. They are taking metal to the next level. I want these guys to make money. I want them to be able to live comfortably (minimum 40k a year). I know that there aint shit for money in music, let alone metal, in 2010. And I've read threads where Misha openly admits that Perihpery doesn't make shit as a band, and that breaks my heart. But god dammit, you guys deserve it, you are original, and you ought to be paid off for all your hard work and for changing the way I think about music/metal. And I've met Bulb in person at the last show in Detroit and he's a really fuckin cool dude, down to earth, humble, and honest. REAL talent and authentic original metal deserves all the support and metal needed to keep it alive and running. All I do is show all my friends Periphery, I have turned on about 10 people so far here in Michigan and they are showing their friends etc.

*You've got lots of love in Michigan.*

I will see you guys at the Michigan show at the Majestic on 11/18. I will be front row wearing the black shirt with the big white P, along with a possee of about 12 other crazy metal retards. I even took work off Friday so I can have a few drinks, start a mosh pit and get *fuckin silly* so I can fully indulge in some of the best metal ever and not have to worry about waking up at 7am to be at work. * Fuck that.*

Cheers yall you guys are SWEET.

-Scott


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Mad respect for all the people supporting good music.


----------



## vampiregenocide

When are the other lads getting their LACS?


----------



## Forresterc

0 Xero 0 said:


> Where can I listen to the re-redone version of The Walk with Spencer? It's not on his myspace and his soundclick has no material :/



I second this. Where is this redone version that i read in like 4 blogs and there's nothing to satisfy my excitement upon reading.


----------



## Forresterc

RaceCar said:


> Greetings Bulb/Periphery fans:
> Yo I'm new to this board and I just want to say I will always BUY everything Periphery, I already have both albums (well regular and instrumental of the new one) and have bought lots of merch, and have seen them live twice. They are genius. They are taking metal to the next level. I want these guys to make money. I want them to be able to live comfortably (minimum 40k a year). I know that there aint shit for money in music, let alone metal, in 2010. And I've read threads where Misha openly admits that Perihpery doesn't make shit as a band, and that breaks my heart. But god dammit, you guys deserve it, you are original, and you ought to be paid off for all your hard work and for changing the way I think about music/metal. And I've met Bulb in person at the last show in Detroit and he's a really fuckin cool dude, down to earth, humble, and honest. REAL talent and authentic original metal deserves all the support and metal needed to keep it alive and running. All I do is show all my friends Periphery, I have turned on about 10 people so far here in Michigan and they are showing their friends etc.
> 
> 
> -Scott



How much does the band make off record sales? I mean, how much of the profit made when i bought their album actually went to them?


----------



## Customisbetter

RaceCar said:


> Greetings Bulb/Periphery fans:
> Yo I'm new to this board and I just want to say I will always BUY everything Periphery, I already have both albums (well regular and instrumental of the new one) and have bought lots of merch, and have seen them live twice. They are genius. They are taking metal to the next level. I want these guys to make money. I want them to be able to live comfortably (minimum 40k a year). I know that there aint shit for money in music, let alone metal, in 2010. And I've read threads where Misha openly admits that Perihpery doesn't make shit as a band, and that breaks my heart. But god dammit, you guys deserve it, you are original, and you ought to be paid off for all your hard work and for changing the way I think about music/metal. And I've met Bulb in person at the last show in Detroit and he's a really fuckin cool dude, down to earth, humble, and honest. REAL talent and authentic original metal deserves all the support and metal needed to keep it alive and running. All I do is show all my friends Periphery, I have turned on about 10 people so far here in Michigan and they are showing their friends etc.
> 
> *You've got lots of love in Michigan.*
> 
> I will see you guys at the Michigan show at the Majestic on 11/18. I will be front row wearing the black shirt with the big white P, along with a possee of about 12 other crazy metal retards. I even took work off Friday so I can have a few drinks, start a mosh pit and get *fuckin silly* so I can fully indulge in some of the best metal ever and not have to worry about waking up at 7am to be at work. * Fuck that.*
> 
> Cheers yall you guys are SWEET.
> 
> -Scott



I'll see you at that show, however I won't be moshing. 

Look for me in the black "bulb with wings" shirt or the Animals as Leaders hoodie. :metal"


----------



## vampiregenocide

Periphery definitely deserve to make shit loads off their music, but its not easy. Besides Bulb seems to make a fair amount from producing judging from his guitars.


----------



## Guitarholic

vampiregenocide said:


> When are the other lads getting their LACS?



It's only Alex who's still waiting on his LACS. I think it's about 70% done.


----------



## bulb

Guitarholic said:


> It's only Alex who's still waiting on his LACS. I think it's about 70% done.



tom too! haha we are gonna have to wait a while for that one though since he only put the order in a few weeks ago...


----------



## bulb

vampiregenocide said:


> Periphery definitely deserve to make shit loads off their music, but its not easy. Besides Bulb seems to make a fair amount from producing judging from his guitars.



As i have mentioned a few times before, anyone who is in a metal band is in it for the love, even the big guys dont make THAT much and probably never thought they would make as much.
Luckily Producing pays well, because if it werent for that i would be forced to get a regular job when im home.


----------



## Bombdotcom

Was gonna make a post detailing every reason why Periphery was great. But I have Ethics at 1 and I'm gonna make a can of spaghetti-o's instead.

Periphery, you're great. And I love you. I hope to someday be at least half (or whatever fractional description you think is fair) the genius that you are. 

Until then, I gotta go study.

Misha, if I'm ever out in Maryland (which will likely be never) I'll bring you some spaghetti-o's. 

With love,
eric.


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> tom too! haha we are gonna have to wait a while for that one though since he only put the order in a few weeks ago...



HAHAHA ... and what was it that I just wrote in that email to Tom: "Would never forget about you Tom!" 
OOOOPS!!  Don't tell him Meesh


----------



## bulb

Guitarholic said:


> HAHAHA ... and what was it that I just wrote in that email to Tom: "Would never forget about you Tom!"
> OOOOPS!!  Don't tell him Meesh



BUSTED!1


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> BUSTED!1



Hahaha, yup yup yup! But I already made Tom really happy today so ... it's all good!


----------



## NovaReaper

is this an accurate representation of where spencer's at vocally? his cleans are a lot better here.


----------



## bulb

NovaReaper said:


> is this an accurate representation of where spencer's at vocally? his cleans are a lot better here.




to be honest hes gotten even better since he tracked that song haha!


----------



## prh

tentative approximated guess of a release month for the EP?


----------



## vampiregenocide

bulb said:


> As i have mentioned a few times before, anyone who is in a metal band is in it for the love, even the big guys dont make THAT much and probably never thought they would make as much.
> Luckily Producing pays well, because if it werent for that i would be forced to get a regular job when im home.


 
Yeah man its good you love it and immerse yourself in it that much. Opens up a lot of doors for you.


----------



## Prydogga

With Spencer's vox improving, and me growing to love Bulb's mix even more everyday, I cannot wait for the EP. I'm still super bummed the 3 tracks produced for BOO are getting redone by someone else, they just have that Bulb production sound I love.


----------



## pineappleman

prh said:


> tentative approximated guess of a release month for the EP?



More like how about a tentative approximated guess of a release month for the Haunted Shores CD/Casey Sabol's return to planet earth!??


----------



## Plankis

pineappleman said:


> Casey Sabol's return to planet earth!??



THIS. He's been gone a long time now. I've heard it's pretty cold outside earth.


----------



## Isan

sex


----------



## bulb

Isan said:


> sex




the funny thing is spencer completely redid the vocals to this song and tweaked a few parts for the ep, its so much better now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Whats this EP going to comprise of?


----------



## prh

Prydogga said:


> With Spencer's vox improving, and me growing to love Bulb's mix even more everyday, I cannot wait for the EP. I'm still super bummed the 3 tracks produced for BOO are getting redone by someone else, they just have that Bulb production sound I love.



oh really? that sucks 



pineappleman said:


> More like how about a tentative approximated guess of a release month for the Haunted Shores CD/Casey Sabol's return to planet earth!??



haha that too... wasnt he gonna release a new track in april  im sure itll be worth the wait though


----------



## NovaReaper

This song needs to be on the next release. With spencer singing of course.


----------



## JamesM

^I disagree, I'd rather hear something fresh, new, and unexpected on the next release. This has none of that. Pretty stereotypical, run of the mill stuff. For me.


----------



## Prydogga

That was Tom on old Eureka? Oh wow.


----------



## RaceCar

Customisbetter said:


> I'll see you at that show, however I won't be moshing.
> 
> Look for me in the black "bulb with wings" shirt or the Animals as Leaders hoodie. :metal"



Hell yeah man! Hey just out of curiosity, do you think they'll play a full set? How long will the set be? Hopefully longer than 5 songs like the last time I saw them at Harpos!!!!!!!


----------



## Mwoit

PERIPHERY ARE COMING TO UK ARE THEY??!??!!

*looks at Facebook invite with Monuments, Periphery and Tesseract*


----------



## liamh

PERIPHERY ANNOUNCE LEAGUE OF EXTRAORDINARY DJENTLEMEN TOUR
Yep


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Damn Periphery, now I've got to travel to England...


----------



## vampiregenocide

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


I swear to God the gigs that keep coming up here are just too epic for words. Went to Basickfest with Chimp Spanner, Monuments and Tesseract, saw Whitechapel with Job For A Cowboy last night, Fear Factory with Daath and High On Fire and also Threat Signal w/ M.A.N, Sybreed and Raunchy this month. Now this...it seems the metal man in the sky is smiling upon me. All I need now is Meshuggah, Mudvayne or Devin Townsend to tour here and I can die happy.


----------



## CFB

Fantastic news! Depending on the amount of time they play I might buy a plane ticket.


----------



## dudeskin

I, AM, THERE!!!

rock city for me, amybe another one too.

looks like it will end up a ss.org members night out.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Nottingham you say?

Time to indoctrinate my Brother for his Taxi services


----------



## liamh

Definately going Bristol, anyone else?


----------



## PeteyG

liamh said:


> Definately going Bristol, anyone else?



How could I not!


----------



## dudeskin

ShadyDavey said:


> Nottingham you say?
> 
> Time to indoctrinate my Brother for his Taxi services


 

sounds like a plan.


----------



## TheSilentWater

dudeskin said:


> I, AM, THERE!!!
> 
> rock city for me, amybe another one too.
> 
> looks like it will end up a ss.org members night out.


ME TOO!
I am excited beyond words.


----------



## Fred

PeteyG said:


> How could I not!



Snap. Too, TOO STOKED.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The EP might just be out at that time! (IIRC Bulb mentioned it would be released early 2011) Really hoping to get my ass on UK goddamnit.


----------



## KrewZ

anyone going to the st pete show on the 7th?


----------



## Rook

They're coming to the face bar, just around the corner from the shop where I work and I've played there 3 or 4 times myself. Playing with a friend of mine's bands too, so that'll be good. If anybody's coming down we should have a celebratory ss.org pint!


----------



## Guitarholic

PeteyG said:


> How could I not!



Hope I can jump on the tour with the guys. Would love to see you and Nolly in Bristol!


----------



## Razor777

Should really note this is a UK tour aswell...

I don't think I can put words together on how good this is going to be!

Mon 31st Jan &#8211; Bristol Academy 2 
Tue 1st Feb &#8211; Birmingham Academy 2 
Wed 2nd Feb &#8211; Manchester Academy 2 
Thu 3rd Feb &#8211; Newcastle Academy 2 
Fri 4th Feb &#8211; Glasgow Cathouse 
Sat 5th Feb &#8211; Leeds TJs 
Sun 6th Feb &#8211; Sheffield Corporation 
Tue 8th Feb &#8211; Portsmouth Wedgewood Rooms 
Wed 9th Feb &#8211; Reading The Face Bar 
Thu 10th Feb &#8211; Nottingham Rock City 
Fri 11th Feb &#8211; London Underworld

http://truecultheavymetal.com/blog1...ounce-league-of-extraordinary-djentlemen-tour


----------



## Gothberg

where how when?


----------



## Razor777

Gothberg said:


> where how when?



Sorry mate, just updated my post!


----------



## Guitarholic

Yeah, that will be an amazing tour! Periphery finally coming to the UK. 

LXD = League of extrodinary Djentlemen!!!


----------



## Guitarholic

Gothberg said:


> where how when?



31st January  Bristol Academy 2
2nd February  Manchester Academy 2
3rd February  Newcastle Academy 2
4th February  Glasgow Cathouse
5th February  Leeds TJs
6th February  Sheffield Corporation
8th February  Portsmouth Wedgewood Rooms
9th February  Reading The Face Bar
10th February  Nottingham Rock City
11th February  London Underworld


----------



## Razor777

About time too! So glad it's with the two bands everybody wanted to see them with too.

Who's going?

Because my 18th is on the 10th, I'm gonna try and hire a minibus or something and get a little party going on for as many of the dates going!


----------



## PeteyG

Guitarholic said:


> Hope I can jump on the tour with the guys. Would love to see you and Nolly in Bristol!



Well now you have to come! 

I'm pretty tempted to book tickets for multiple shows, I'm in Bristol obviously, but Birmingham, Portsmouth and Reading are all within reach, and London is even doable too. I've been waiting long enough to see them, may as well make the most of them being here haha.


----------



## splinter8451

Wow, that is one of the best tours ever. I wish I as in UK! If only Chimp was playing on it too! I might have to find a way to fly over in that case


----------



## Mwoit

Well, I'm 100% at the Glasgow gig. Hurrah!


----------



## The Beard

Wish I had the money to fly over there 

I REALLY need to make it out to a Periphery gig, I was meaning to go to a show in Chicago to see them and bring along Jake's old recto to get it signed by the band and stuff, but I had a job orientation the very next day at 7 in the morning and I desperately needed the job 

So Jake or Misha, if you see this, I'm still alive!  and the amp is working great! I'm gonna for sure make it to a gig in the future and I'll make sure to bring along the Recto!


----------



## JakePeriphery

stc423 said:


> Wish I had the money to fly over there
> 
> I REALLY need to make it out to a Periphery gig, I was meaning to go to a show in Chicago to see them and bring along Jake's old recto to get it signed by the band and stuff, but I had a job orientation the very next day at 7 in the morning and I desperately needed the job
> 
> So Jake or Misha, if you see this, I'm still alive!  and the amp is working great! I'm gonna for sure make it to a gig in the future and I'll make sure to bring along the Recto!



Glad you're enjoying it, I LOVE THAT AMP, I didn't want to sell it but I really needed an Axe FX 

We'll be happy to sign it for you anytime we're in your neck of the woods.


----------



## The Beard

JakePeriphery said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, I LOVE THAT AMP, I didn't want to sell it but I really needed an Axe FX
> 
> We'll be happy to sign it for you anytime we're in your neck of the woods.


 Yea man! I bet the Axe-FX was totally worth it though! Literally unlimited possibilites of what you can do with that thing 

And thank you sooooooo much, I would be eternally grateful!  haha 
I'm gonna take a look at y'alls tour dates to see if there's any around the Michigan area! I'm gonna for sure shoot you a message when I'm going to a show of yours so that you know that i'm bringin the amp along!


----------



## Default_M

Anyone got any idea how to buy tickets for the Leeds and Sheffield shows? They all seem to be on sale apart from those 2.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Loving the the EP contest idea! For all you not hip on the contest yet...

Exclusive: Enter to Remix Periphery&#8217;s &#8220;Icarus Lives!&#8221; and Win a Spot on Their Upcoming EP - Revolver Features


----------



## NovaReaper

Cool idea. What are the lyrics in the sample track from?


----------



## bulb

its a fun little remix i did of a section of the upcoming frak the gods from the ep, of course the real thing is heavier but this is a way to give it away wihtout giving too much away!


----------



## bulb

Just go here if you are interested!
Periphery "Icarus Lives!" Remix Contest


----------



## Psychobuddy

Hey guys here's an interview with Misha.

Periphery


----------



## mickytee

does anyone know if bulb has a formspring?


----------



## NovaReaper

Hey misha another quick question, how recent are those vocals on the remix sample track? Newer or older than the haunted shores track?


----------



## pineappleman

Dude why would you ask that. Just ask the question here or pm him.


----------



## pineappleman

Psychobuddy said:


> Hey guys here's an interview with Misha.
> 
> Periphery



...Wait, was Misha actually raised Jewish? How does that work? I thought that was just an ongoing joke.


----------



## bulb

NovaReaper said:


> Hey misha another quick question, how recent are those vocals on the remix sample track? Newer or older than the haunted shores track?



They are newer!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That clip is beyond the limits of awesomeness. How did you process the vocals on this one? (Not saying that audio processing was what made this awesome, )


----------



## xeL

Default_M said:


> Anyone got any idea how to buy tickets for the Leeds and Sheffield shows? They all seem to be on sale apart from those 2.



Just ordered my Sheffield tickets this minute, unless the page has been updated since yesterday you just type how many tickets you want into the field provided and click the "Buy" button.

As soon as i recieved the corporation newsletter i was like ...


----------



## Customisbetter

That remix was sick! I can't wait to hear the winner.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

bulb said:


> its a fun little remix i did of a section of the upcoming frak the gods from the ep, of course the real thing is heavier but this is a way to give it away wihtout giving too much away!


 
DEAR GOD i cant wait for an album version of frak the gods, thats my all time favorite bulb tune! there's some monster riffage in that beyatch!


----------



## Winspear

Periphery in UK - Best news of my life. Will be getting tickets for Reading or Camden today. Probably both.

Do you guys know if you're going to have a different setlist for each of those? Racecar!?


----------



## templton89

I will see you guys tomorrow at gramercy theater, you better tune your guitars


----------



## anthonyferguson

Default_M said:


> Anyone got any idea how to buy tickets for the Leeds and Sheffield shows? They all seem to be on sale apart from those 2.



CRASH RECORDS ONLINE > Periphery 05/02/11 @ TJ's Leeds


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Soooo... Who here has already started making the remix? I have it ready length-vice, but I still think I'm only halfway there...

E: I merged the FtG electro sample clip and the bulbs Frak The Gods demo to get that one part with vocals and dewd I gotta say that it sounds AWESOME!


----------



## bulb

well this was bound to happen eventually
Metal Misha vs. Misha Mansoor of PERIPHERY - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## Zak1233

I'll definitely be having a shot at that remix comp, great idea!


----------



## sans cosm

bulb said:


> well this was bound to happen eventually
> Metal Misha vs. Misha Mansoor of PERIPHERY - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


 
bulb, is that a tattoo of the barbury castle crop circle on your forearm?


----------



## Prydogga

Oh god.... Rob from MetalInjection.... *Sigh*


----------



## drmosh

Prydogga said:


> Oh god.... Rob from MetalInjection.... *Sigh*



he's a modern day ogre!


----------



## LorenzoD

Periphery just played live on USTREAM... they played frak the gods and it was swell!

PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM, PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM PeripheryTV on USTREAM. Rock VOD link for anyone who missed the stream


----------



## Isan

LorenzoD said:


> Periphery just played live on USTREAM... they played frak the gods and it was swell!
> 
> PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM, PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM PeripheryTV on USTREAM. Rock VOD link for anyone who missed the stream



FUCK YES !


----------



## splinter8451

Thanks for sharing man! Shit's awesome.


----------



## bulb

Prydogga said:


> Oh god.... Rob from MetalInjection.... *Sigh*



I love that guy, seriously, dont hate!


----------



## prh

LorenzoD said:


> Periphery just played live on USTREAM... they played frak the gods and it was swell!
> 
> PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM, PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM PeripheryTV on USTREAM. Rock VOD link for anyone who missed the stream



thanks man


----------



## Prydogga

Who's doing the harmonies?


----------



## Winspear

I got tickets for London and Reading at WeGotTickets.com with some friends...I'm sure it is but I just wanted to check if it's legit? Just I've always received physical tickets before and the idea of turning up at the door with just a booking number scares me


----------



## bulb

Prydogga said:


> Who's doing the harmonies?



The harmonies are mostly covered by backing tracks, its a bit difficult to play our parts tight and sing at the same time, at least for us haha


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> I love that guy, seriously, dont hate!



yeah, I don't get the hate. He seems like a cool guy


----------



## Default_M

xeL said:


> Just ordered my Sheffield tickets this minute, unless the page has been updated since yesterday you just type how many tickets you want into the field provided and click the "Buy" button.
> 
> As soon as i recieved the corporation newsletter i was like ...





tonywozere said:


> CRASH RECORDS ONLINE > Periphery 05/02/11 @ TJ's Leeds



Thanks, I was just being too eager and the pages hadn't updated yet when I posted.
Ended up having to just buy tickets for the Leeds show because Devil Sold His Soul are playing on the same date as the Sheffield one.
Periphery and DSHS in 1 weekend should be good.


----------



## RaceCar

Periphery today at Majestic in the D.

Aww yeah.

Gon be wearin the black Periphery shirt with that huge V neck cuttin' rug.


----------



## CFB

What's up with this Bulb?


----------



## drmosh

haha, I love how he is instantly much happier when the TS9 is turned on.


----------



## TreWatson

that soldano isnt very djenty, but also sounds like there's some neck Pup action goin on.
but back on topic, 12/20. can't wait!


----------



## Disco Volante

LorenzoD said:


> Periphery just played live on USTREAM... they played frak the gods and it was swell!
> 
> PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM, PeripheryTV 11/17/10 06:22PM PeripheryTV on USTREAM. Rock VOD link for anyone who missed the stream



The band is impressively tight live, that is some of the worst video quality but best audio quality I've heard of them yet. Spencer still sounds slightly flat during quite a few parts though.


----------



## Opion

^Dude, that live video is making me SO pumped :OOO That new intro never sounded better.


----------



## DevourTheDamned

damn that was a great show, thanks so much oh bulbous on for allowing that to be streamed! that was AWESOME you should do that way more often.
it was badASS getting to come home from work at 9:30 to a Periphery show with a new song!!

cant wait to see you guys in Austin and in Houston. and if i get some guys to come with me and pictch in for gas ill be going to the Dallas one too!!!
[hint hint houston periphery fans ]


----------



## Isan

You wannna do a lesson with misha, austin?


----------



## Prydogga

Bulb happened to say the Soldano was among his favourites of the amp shootout.


----------



## TreWatson

Prydogga said:


> Bulb happened to say the Soldano was among his favourites of the amp shootout.



just an opinion.


----------



## getaway_fromme

That was vid was amazing.


----------



## Ryan666213

*WATCH THESE IN HD! 
All of these songs are on my youtube page *www.youtube.com/rvermeland
*
Periphery 11-20-2010*









Zyglrox is a few posts down... it didn't upload last night and took forever this morning.


----------



## RaceCar

I like how Periphery played exact same 5 songs as last time they came...I was really hoping they would switch it up, but, I understand.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Fucking epic, I wish they'd come to Holland sometime! <3


----------



## NaYoN

Marc Okubo is amazing. Nuff said.


----------



## -One-

I was supposed to go to this show, but my parents made me cancel my preorder for my tickets because I can't find a job (despite the fact that I had money leftover from my last job to pay for the show). This just makes me wish I went even more.
Glad that it was a good show, though, hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Ryan666213

Here is Zyglrox finally! Took forever to upload


----------



## ROAR

Frak the Gods.

That is enough motivation for me to set aside funds for
the EP. Though the name Periphery was already enough.


----------



## ScottyB724

That show was sick as hell. I love clearwater hahah


----------



## budda

Pics from Toronto date:

Darkest Hour Legacy Tour TO pictures by j_cd_sears - Photobucket


----------



## Prydogga

The Frak the Gods remix is the coolest thing I've heard all week.


----------



## pineappleman

*watches video of The Walk*

Holy Jesus FUCK Spencer got br00tal!!!!! I nearly fell out of my chair when he did those practically BLACK METAL high screams!! And he can get ridiculously low now too!! I have to say, my hat is off to the man.


----------



## Wookieslayer

ah! sweet seeing them next monday! 


same venue as the last time too lol, cept this time they have axe fx's


----------



## HolidayKiller

Spencer killed it on Buttersnips..... boy's soundin like Timberlake haha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Periphery announced an hour ago that they are expanding their European tour!

This shit is getting awesome... too bad they didn't get to Finland yet FFS.


----------



## drmosh

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Periphery announced an hour ago that they are expanding their European tour!
> 
> This shit is getting awesome... too bad they didn't get to Finland yet FFS.



luckily for me they are coming to Munich! yay.
as far as I can make out from the shitty resolution picture I have, the dates are:
12.02: Tilburg, NL
14.02: Hamburg, DE
15.02: Berlin, DE
16.02: Munich, DE
17.02: Vienna, AT
18.02: Aarau, CH
19.02: Paris, FR
20.02: Cologne, DE

please note that these could be wrong!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'm gonna copy the announced ones:

Tilburg, Netherlands
Cologne, Germany
Hamburg, Germany
Berlin, Germany
München, Germany
Wien, Austria
Aarau, Switzerland

Too lazy to copy the dates... they are available on twitter though!


----------



## drmosh

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm gonna copy the announced ones:
> 
> Tilburg, Netherlands
> Cologne, Germany
> Hamburg, Germany
> Berlin, Germany
> München, Germany
> Wien, Austria
> Aarau, Switzerland
> 
> Too lazy to copy the dates... they are available on twitter though!



beat you to it


----------



## KoenDercksen

Oh my god they're coming to the netherlands finally?! HOly SHIT<3333333


----------



## drmosh

KoenDercksen said:


> Oh my god they're coming to the netherlands finally?! HOly SHIT<3333333



finally? he was there just recently and even played together with whatsherface that sang on Addicted


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

KoenDercksen said:


> Oh my god they're coming to the netherlands finally?! HOly SHIT<3333333



Lucky you...


----------



## CFB

So now I have to book a flight to paris..


----------



## liamh

drmosh said:


> finally? he was there just recently and even played together with whatsherface that sang on Addicted



Wrong thread


----------



## CerpinVolta

new stuff sounds siiiiiiiiiiiiiiick can't wait to hear the record


----------



## lava

Hey Misha - 

Just curious, do you guys hope to always release special-edition instrumental versions of your albums?

You did gather up a significant portion of your fan base via instrumentals; I'd personally like to see that continued. I will always buy both versions. I often alternate between the vocal and non-vocal versions of the album, which is an ability that most artists don't give their fans. And it allows me to explore the music on more levels than I normally would.

Anyway, just curious!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Whoa, James Labrie mentioned Periphery in his Twitter. You guys are growing fast!


----------



## drmosh

liamh said:


> Wrong thread



lol yeah, I just realised


----------



## right_to_rage

Just have to bump this because I'm finally moving from the album version to the instrumental version, and its awesome.


----------



## btfsam

i like periphery!


----------



## NovaReaper

right_to_rage said:


> Just have to bump this because I'm finally moving from the album version to the instrumental version, and its awesome.



Just did the same. Dayam


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm not certain that this would be the right place to ask, but, Bulb, do you think you could hit up some where in South Florida on your next tour? I know multiple people down here(including myself) would love to see you guys in concert!


----------



## Isan

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm not certain that this would be the right place to ask, but, Bulb, do you think you could hit up some where in South Florida on your next tour? I know multiple people down here(including myself) would love to see you guys in concert!


LOL ... I think he would love to but ... tour locations are decided by tour managers/booking agents not bands ....


----------



## nine squares

I was wondering if the mighty Bulb would be so kind to give a hint on what he used for the masteringprocess of the self titled album? This is not another pain in the ass "give away settings"-question. This is a thing that has been bugging my brain a long time because I remember that you (bulb) isnt´t to much in love with limiters. That makes this VERY interesting. So if you would be so kind... how does your chain look like? NOT settings.


----------



## Mwoit

Has Periphery ever played Racecar live? I mean, what do they do when it comes Loomis's solo, do they play it?


----------



## mattofvengeance

So who's seen Periphery/Veil of Maya on this tour? I'm trying to determine if I have enough cash to go to the show and come away with merch. Do either bands have anything that is incredibly awesome? I'm looking specifically got the Periphery shorts and the blue shirt with the massive P. I'm also real curious about Veil of Maya cause their ninja turtles shirt is one of my favorites ever.


----------



## redskyharbor

Racecar is possibly one of the greatest songs I've ever heard. It's practically what convinced me to buy a 7 string. If there's any UK dates for Manchester or Liverpool, consider me there.


----------



## Bobo

redskyharbor said:


> Racecar is possibly one of the greatest songs I've ever heard. It's practically what convinced me to buy a 7 string. If there's any UK dates for Manchester or Liverpool, consider me there.



I agree. So many great parts that fit together so well. The most played song for me on Itunes.


----------



## prh

yeah racecars sitting next to octavarium in my tentative "favourite songs of all time list



redskyharbor said:


> Racecar is possibly one of the greatest songs I've ever heard. It's practically what convinced me to buy a 7 string. If there's any UK dates for Manchester or Liverpool, consider me there.



dude sick username, if its referring to the corelia song


----------



## DVRP

I just noticed Bieber is in the tags


----------



## redskyharbor

prh said:


> yeah racecars sitting next to octavarium in my tentative "favourite songs of all time list
> 
> 
> 
> dude sick username, if its referring to the corelia song



Yeah it is xD Found them on gotdjent and I was instantly amazed, stuff with weird chords and djenty goodness always gets me.


----------



## MaartenM

Didn't know where else to post.

Just wanted to share my remix entry into the Icarus lives! contest.


----------



## Dimensionator

"That was delicious"
Yes. Yes it was. Incredible remix man!


----------



## The Beard

MaartenM said:


> Didn't know where else to post.
> 
> Just wanted to share my remix entry into the Icarus lives! contest.



Dear god I love it 
Would you happened to have any other music that you've made like this? I really like your style


----------



## asmegin_slayer

The guys played at the trees in dallas last night. My second time seeing them and they put out an excellent performance. 

BTW Jake/Misha, the sound was very very good that night!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

PeripheryBand just tweeted about their upcoming video! More info probably tomorrow!


----------



## vhmetalx

Maarten that was badass. Job well done indeed! Very delicious.


----------



## Arterial

Periphery have released a book about their musical journey....not quite i expected though...

Periphery: Erotic Lesbian Futures, , Good Book - eBay (item 110616086433 end time Dec-24-10 16:23:57 PST)


----------



## ILikeGuitar

That's a fantastic title if they're looking for massive sales.


----------



## Wookieslayer

LOL @ that book.


But damn the show was amazing last week in Hollywood. Sound was tighter than last February and Spencer fucking killed it! He has some nice lows now


----------



## TimTomTum

Jake and Misha: Do you give lessons in Germany, too? I would love to take one!!!


----------



## Arterial

TimTomTum said:


> Jake and Misha: Do you give lessons in Germany, too? I would love to take one!!!


 I suspect that they probably wont travel all the way to Germany to give lessons...


----------



## Superwoodle

Mwoit said:


> Has Periphery ever played Racecar live? I mean, what do they do when it comes Loomis's solo, do they play it?


I asked periphery when I saw them down here in St. Pete yesterday and (I can't rember who) said they have been wanting to, but they didn't have enough stage time.

Any way,
I think this might be on the new album =)


----------



## Customisbetter

Sick!


----------



## KrewZ

I wish I could have gone to the ST Pete show....how was it?


----------



## DVRP

Superwoodle said:


> I asked periphery when I saw them down here in St. Pete yesterday and (I can't rember who) said they have been wanting to, but they didn't have enough stage time.
> 
> Any way,
> I think this might be on the new album =)



Sick video!


----------



## davemeistro

Here's my submission for the remix competition!


----------



## Superwoodle

KrewZ said:


> I wish I could have gone to the ST Pete show....how was it?


Awesome! They have gotten so much better since I saw them back in Trash and Burn 08.

Matt Broke his drum pedal =0.
Also Bulb did mention thet they were shooting a video in 8 hours as they were leaving..


----------



## metal_sam14

Superwoodle said:


> Awesome! They have gotten so much better since I saw them back in Trash and Burn 08.
> 
> Matt Broke his drum pedal =0.
> Also Bulb did mention thet they were shooting a video in 8 hours as they were leaving..



they announced on facebook that they were doing a jetpacks video I think

EDIT: http://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand

3rd post down


----------



## KrewZ

The radio edit of Jetpacks is....LONGER!?!?!


----------



## Plankis

Probably some ambient shit going on for 3 minutes before the song starts. But will be cool nevertheless.


----------



## Mesheshuggah91

Periphery was yes!


----------



## bulb

Plankis said:


> Probably some ambient shit going on for 3 minutes before the song starts. But will be cool nevertheless.



Nah, if anything radio edits need to be more to the point, this ended up being longer because of something we tried and liked, not because we wanted it to be longer, plus we aren't one of those bands that does ambient shit for 3 mins before shit kicks in.


----------



## Plankis

True. But I've seen several vids which is longer than the original because of something in the vid, it's nothing uncommon. 

When is it out? Have you even started recording it?


----------



## Mesheshuggah91

yeah don't forget the mirror too man, very important to the recording process


----------



## KrewZ

Posting this for the lulz it brought me. Cheesy, funny, and not all that bad for the style lol.


----------



## Customisbetter

davemeistro said:


> Here's my submission for the remix competition!




Not bad my friend. Serious groove. 




KrewZ said:


> Posting this for the lulz it brought me. Cheesy, funny, and not all that bad for the style lol.


----------



## Prydogga

I saw that lolz remix on facebook, I've listened to it so much, it's so funny, and so typical for today's pop, but still sounds cool.


----------



## -One-

KrewZ said:


> Posting this for the lulz it brought me. Cheesy, funny, and not all that bad for the style lol.



That's my favorite


----------



## LLink2411

KrewZ said:


> Posting this for the lulz it brought me. Cheesy, funny, and not all that bad for the style lol.



I am actually shocked some guy did not come out before Periphery's set to do a song like that when I saw them last Monday.

Although Periphery's cleans are very brutal and un-pop live, they sound like someone is shoving a drill in your ear.


----------



## Guamskyy

^^^^I fucking love Jak's awful pop remix


----------



## bulb

haha yeah that shit is hilarious
my personal fave so far is probably that maks gabriel remix


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well I suppose I'll send mine over, though it never got ready...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11989434/IL Remix.mp3

Ignore the first few seconds.


----------



## bulb

tres sique!!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Chique? Lol, translator couldn't translate the last part, but gave me this as an option.

If chique's right, thank you!


----------



## Customisbetter

Sick.


----------



## Plankis

That one was really awesome.


----------



## Dimensionator

^ Pure epic right there.

And I lol'ed at the Awful Pop Remix. especially at the motivation part


----------



## Gothberg

so when are periphery/bulb getting a soundcloud page?


----------



## NaYoN

I like Periphery, I was at their release show with the preorder shirt (I was the first preorder shirt the band members saw!) and their live moves are awesome, but both times I've seen them live (just saw them on the legacy tour with VOM), all I could hear was DONN DONN DONN and nothing else. On the rare occassions I could hear Spencer, he sounded really awesome, but you guys should really let him be heard more, he's a good vocalist.

You guys have 3 guitars, you really don't need to turn them all up that high. Hell, I didn't even hear much leads even though I was right by Alex the first time and right by Misha the second, the chugs from the other guitars totally drown out everything else.


----------



## thefool

NaYoN said:


> I like Periphery, I was at their release show with the preorder shirt (I was the first preorder shirt the band members saw!) and their live moves are awesome, but both times I've seen them live (just saw them on the legacy tour with VOM), all I could hear was DONN DONN DONN and nothing else. On the rare occassions I could hear Spencer, he sounded really awesome, but you guys should really let him be heard more, he's a good vocalist.
> 
> You guys have 3 guitars, you really don't need to turn them all up that high. Hell, I didn't even hear much leads even though I was right by Alex the first time and right by Misha the second, the chugs from the other guitars totally drown out everything else.



dudeeee i dont know about what youre saying but i was just at that show as well and it was by far the best i've ever seen them (3rd time) my buddy has videos that ill post in here once he uploads them that will prove that. you were probably to close to the stage or something and was just hearing the lows. This was the first time I will say that I heard spencer loud and clear the *whole* time they played. all the people i was with and heard there at the show said they had perfect sound. maybe you were in a weird spot


----------



## bulb

NaYoN said:


> I like Periphery, I was at their release show with the preorder shirt (I was the first preorder shirt the band members saw!) and their live moves are awesome, but both times I've seen them live (just saw them on the legacy tour with VOM), all I could hear was DONN DONN DONN and nothing else. On the rare occassions I could hear Spencer, he sounded really awesome, but you guys should really let him be heard more, he's a good vocalist.
> 
> You guys have 3 guitars, you really don't need to turn them all up that high. Hell, I didn't even hear much leads even though I was right by Alex the first time and right by Misha the second, the chugs from the other guitars totally drown out everything else.



Yeah dude its probably where you are standing, our soundguy records our shows with 2 mics in the room so that we can tweak levels on a daily basis, and if anything he mixes the vocals a little on the loud side and the guitars a little soft. 
Spencer uses inears so hes not coming through the monitors, and we are blasting through our respective monitors, so the closer you are to the stage the less vocals and the more guitars you will hear.


----------



## splinter8451

Standing about midway back I could hear Spencer loud and clear last night, the mix was great. It was a damn good show  

Frak the Gods is awesome as shit.


----------



## NaYoN

bulb said:


> Yeah dude its probably where you are standing, our soundguy records our shows with 2 mics in the room so that we can tweak levels on a daily basis, and if anything he mixes the vocals a little on the loud side and the guitars a little soft.
> Spencer uses inears so hes not coming through the monitors, and we are blasting through our respective monitors, so the closer you are to the stage the less vocals and the more guitars you will hear.



Oh well, it was awesome anyway  I like how you mimed banging your head on the column and leaned on it while playing


----------



## DevourTheDamned

so im just gunna take a stab [or maybe i should say a slash-all ;D] at the 'theme' of the video and guess its gunna be a Final Fantasy 7 themed video where spencer is Cloud.
just a guess.


----------



## Isan

misha confirmed that as a No austin ....


----------



## DANiMALxMD

splinter8451 said:


> Standing about midway back I could hear Spencer loud and clear last night, the mix was great. It was a damn good show
> 
> Frak the Gods is awesome as shit.


 
i was around the same area and all i heard was noise. i was really bummed out. cause i saw them at the 930 club with DH and LOG and they were fraggin' awesome. Veil of Maya sounded great. And their bass player looks like schleibaum. frederick, represent dude.


----------



## Shrikkanth

Um I'm working on a tutorial video for the Jetpacks was Yes solo. Any of you reckon it'll piss people off if I do it in standard tuning?


----------



## drmosh

Shrikkanth said:


> Um I'm working on a tutorial video for the Jetpacks was Yes solo. Any of you reckon it'll piss people off if I do it in standard tuning?



it will piss them off less than talking about it and not just doing it


----------



## Shrikkanth

hehehe good call.


----------



## bulb

id say go for it!


----------



## Shrikkanth

Cool!  ok i'll post again when it's done


----------



## DevourTheDamned

awwwwwwwwwwww well i can hope cant i? XD


----------



## bulb

PERIPHERY 2010 HOLIDAY UPDATE VIDEO!!


----------



## Lon

Austria, fuck yeah!


----------



## Tyrant

No Norway date


----------



## jaco815

*Mod Edit: Already been posted. Also don't post the same thing to multiple sections.*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/137530-13-high-gain-amp-shootout-premier-guitar.html


----------



## DevourTheDamned

snu snu
[email protected]


----------



## Shrikkanth

Jetpacks was Yes Solo Tutorial Video is done!! Enjoy,


----------



## Harry

^That was really cool man, reps for you


----------



## bulb

haha thats pretty good dude, some parts are spot on too!
im realizing that the album solo may have been a little quiet or just hard to hear because i see some people making similar mistakes, so i rerecorded it for the radio edit version which will be on the ep with a clearer tone and its a bit louder in the mix too, its also played a lot better haha.


----------



## Shrikkanth

Thanks a lot guys! 

I learned this mostly by ear but for the parts I wasn't sure of I tried watching you play them in that shredding video with the Darkest Hour guy. I played along with the solo in the end and it sounded more or less right haha

Keen as to hear the EP version!! Cheers for the reply


----------



## Meatbucket

"Hi, I'm Misha Mansoor, and I betcha can't play this. "


----------



## Isan

Meatbucket said:


> "Hi, I'm Misha Mansoor, and I betcha can't play this. "






can you ?


----------



## Meatbucket

Isan said:


> can you ?


Ha, perfect video for that.
And no, I'm still working on Jetpacks and can't even get that shit down let alone crazy facemelting shred.


----------



## ZackP3750

Isan said:


> can you ?




0:32-0:42......LOL. So effortless....makes me want to keep practicing and give up altogether at the same time.


----------



## Brandon

I'll be seeing Periphery next March in Hamburg. So stoked!


----------



## jeremyb

Shrikkanth said:


> Jetpacks was Yes Solo Tutorial Video is done!! Enjoy,




Nice dude!! Are you on NZGuitars.com &bull; View active topics ?? Be cool to have you onboard there if you're not


----------



## prh

just noticed, on the back of the cd cover

it says www.periphery.com

nice site


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^lol 

Did anyone notice that this thread hit the 2000 reply mark?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

So has anyone else listened to "Jetpacks was yes" at the end credits of Inception?! 

Mind=BLOWN


----------



## KrewZ

glassmoon0fo said:


> So has anyone else listened to "Jetpacks was yes" at the end credits of Inception?!
> 
> Mind=BLOWN



That a joke?


----------



## The Beard

glassmoon0fo said:


> So has anyone else listened to "Jetpacks was yes" at the end credits of Inception?!
> 
> Mind=BLOWN


 Waitttt, please explain


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Thought I'd post this here as well as it's somewhat related:

Kurkkuviipale - "Jetpacks Was Yes!" Cover on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Guitarholic

Finally up!

Fret 12 |Misha Mansoor , Jake Bowen, Alex Bois - Periphery


Enjoy!


----------



## JamesM

Terrible sunglasses. Terrible.


----------



## Xaios

Heh, at first I thought they were spelling "Bribery."


----------



## Kairos

THEY SHOULD START WRITING JINGLES!


----------



## JamesM

^NO!

That's what I do. I don't wanna lose my job.


----------



## Kairos

Hahaha,

We should have a Jingle writing compilation! 

EDIT: Competition lol


----------



## matt397

Guitarholic said:


> Finally up!
> 
> Fret 12 |Misha Mansoor , Jake Bowen, Alex Bois - Periphery
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Good Lord I just can't take them seriously, nor watch the entire interview while they wear those stupid sunglasses


----------



## ROAR

These guys give me hope for the world.


----------



## gunshow86de

I get that the sunglasses are ironic, but how do you explain the Tapout sweatshirt? Alex had damn well better be an experienced MMA fighter, otherwise, I fear there may be some "Guido" in his bloodline.


----------



## JamesM

^


----------



## Guitarholic

Thank you InTune!


----------



## Cynic

gunshow86de said:


> I get that the sunglasses are ironic, but how do you explain the Tapout sweatshirt? Alex had damn well better be an experienced MMA fighter, otherwise, I fear there may be some "Guido" in his bloodline.



You don't realize that he lives the tuff lyfe, bro. Back off.


----------



## ROAR

Guitarholic said:


> Thank you InTune!



HATE YOU!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Guitarholic said:


> Fret 12 |Misha Mansoor , Jake Bowen, Alex Bois -



Picking with three fingers is retarded? I guess I should try picking with two...









Nope, doesn't work, guess I'm a retard!


----------



## Guitarholic

Having fun at the NAMM show with Misha. Took a few shots (see below). I've also been filming a lot of stuff and will post that as soon as possible!!! Internet at our hotel sucks.


Meesh talking tech with Steve of DiMarzio:





Haunted Shores (Misha and Mark Holcomb) at the Mayones Guitars booth:





Misha, Wes of BRJ Guitars and Chris Broderick:





Mark Holcomb, Misha, Thomas of Meshuggah and me:





www.myspace.com/periphery
www.myspace.com/hauntedshores


----------



## pineappleman

Guitarholic said:


> Mark Holcomb, Misha, Thomas of Meshuggah and me:



Whoa.  That's a nice group of musicians you managed to get a picture with haha! All you needed was to lure Devin Townsend into the picture too...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitarholic said:


> pictures



Nice set!


----------



## CFB




----------



## ROAR

http://www.guitarmessenger.com/artist-licks/artist-riff-alex-bois-of-periphery-plays-frak-the-gods/


----------



## synrgy

pineappleman said:


> Whoa.  That's a nice group of musicians you managed to get a picture with haha! All you needed was to lure Devin Townsend into the picture too...



That wouldn't have worked unless Mark brought an extra pair of pants.


----------



## Krullnar

I take back anything bad I might have said about Periphery. I get it now. The album is finally hitting me. Ow My Feelings... damn.


----------



## ddtonfire

^Golf yeah!!!


----------



## Prydogga

Periphery - 'Jetpacks Was Yes!' (NME Exclusive) - NMETV Latest Music Videos and Clips | - NME.COM

Radio edit version of the song too, it's pretty cool, new harmonies and no screaming, solo's cooler too.


----------



## Guitarholic

We can finally share it!!!

Periphery - 'Jetpacks Was Yes!' (NME Exclusive) - NMETV Latest Music Videos and Clips | - NME.COM


BOOOM!


----------



## Isan

HOLY SHIT IIT IS AMAZING !!! Radio edit =1000000000x better ..... Well done, and great video.


----------



## Nazca

Coolies! At first when the djent part was omitted I was like  but then it came an I was like


----------



## vampiregenocide

That music video is pretty cool!


----------



## toiletstand

good stuff. dont know which version of the song i prefer though.


----------



## SamSam

I hope they make the new version of Jetpacks available for purchase, I really like the new harmonies.


----------



## NickSBTT

Holy shit, the radio edit of Jetpacks beats the living hell out of the album version.


----------



## C2Aye

I'd have to agree about the radio edit. Better vocals, better guitar solo and a cool wee break at the end before the last chorus. Video was pretty awesome too!

Can't wait to see them in Glasgow!


----------



## Tyrant

Nice video, I still prefer the album version with the screams though


----------



## Plankis

God what what a crappy quality. Can't wait for a 720p+-version.
Yeah the radio edit is much better. I really like the replaced vocals.


----------



## Randy

'Dat high note.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Damn, this is awesome 
I kinda miss the screaming though


----------



## ScottyB724

Sounds awesome


----------



## bulb

its funny, we were asked to do a radio edit cuz sumerian wanted to run a radio campaign for us, and my gut reaction was that it was going to be fail, but we all ended up loving the radio edit so much more than the original that we will just be playing that version live haha.


Oh and some people have asked so ill say it here, but the video concept is following the lyrics, its about an immortal who comes to realize what a bummer it is to live forever since he outlives EVERYTHING, not just his famili(es) but also the planet/universe etc. Kind of a bummer, but a concept that i have been wanting to explore a bit more in juggernaut maybe. I have written the basic story points out already, just gotta see if we can make it work.


----------



## DLG

this is awesome, I want this version of the song. I'm probably in the minority, but I'd prefer all clean vocals in Periphery. 

My favorite parts by far on the album are the really melodic moments and Bulb's more melodic solos. 

The part in Letter Experiment "In our minds adventure is always listening..." into the solo is my absolute favorite sequence on the album, when I heard it the first time, I was rewinding that shit ad nauseum. 

definitely the more traditional prog metal elements >>> djenty stuff as far as my tastes and periphery's music coincide.


----------



## TheDeltaOrionis

The new video is simply awesome :3


----------



## ROAR

Is this gonna be available any way for us to download?
It's just amazing.


----------



## Winspear

That version is perfect! What awful quality on the website though


----------



## Forresterc

DLG said:


> this is awesome, I want this version of the song. I'm probably in the minority, but I'd prefer all clean vocals in Periphery.
> .



Probably a minority too, but i always felt this song deserved all clean vocals. I never understood why y'all (periphery) decided to have Spencer scream that one part. I could understand that it flowed with the music, but i feel that Spencer definitely captured more emotion they way he sang that on the radio edit. <--(Ironicaly, when i heard y'all we doing a radio edit, the first thing i thought was "oh shit, they're cutting the screams out")

Also, Spencer is sounding a lot better IMO. I was very impressed with him on the self-titled, but i'm very happy to hear one of my favorite bands still surprising the hell out of me. I was seriously afraid the radio edit was going to make me hate this song.


----------



## bulb

Forresterc said:


> Probably a minority too, but i always felt this song deserved all clean vocals. I never understood why y'all (periphery) decided to have Spencer scream that one part. I could understand that it flowed with the music, but i feel that Spencer definitely captured more emotion they way he sang that on the radio edit. <--(Ironicaly, when i heard y'all we doing a radio edit, the first thing i thought was "oh shit, they're cutting the screams out")
> 
> Also, Spencer is sounding a lot better IMO. I was very impressed with him on the self-titled, but i'm very happy to hear one of my favorite bands still surprising the hell out of me. I was seriously afraid the radio edit was going to make me hate this song.



I feel you haha, after spence wrote the singing part we were like man that part sounds so wasted with screaming. Though given how aggressive the riff was supposed to be im not surprised we all initially agreed that screaming would fit better.

Its kinda the way it goes though, when we hear a song we try to envision which parts would have singing and which ones would have screaming, and we just do our best based off of the vibe, im just glad we got a chance to revisit and improve this song further!


----------



## ROAR

You guys should put this version out.
Like now.
I'd pay $1.29 for it.
Thrice!
Hey-O any Conan fans?!


----------



## Meatbucket

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, you took out Alex's "Perceived within ourselves!"

q.q That would've been awesome if it was left in.


----------



## gunshow86de

Jetpacks is my favorite song on the album, so I was worried I might not like it. But it's really well done. I'm not too crazy about the section from 3:06 to 3:20 where Spencer is singing "in round" with himself, but I love the rest of it. 

I was sort of hoping the video would just be an epic fight between George Michael and Tobias the Mole.


----------



## DVRP

^ Please reshoot, so its this. Just kidding. The video is sweet boys!


----------



## Guamskyy

Radio Version is Yes!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the radio version kicks ass... and somewhat scarily my wife even likes it


----------



## rug

Fuck yeah - to the dude that thought he was in the minority in wanting more clean vocals, I'm definitely in your camp too. Anyone can write metal riffs (although Periphery does it much better than most ), the true thing that sets them above so many of their peers is their melodic sense. Dudes make killer melodies, and I would have said it would be impossible to make the song better than the album version...until I heard the radio edit. Awesome shit.


----------



## ROAR

I just blue myself.


----------



## ittoa666

This version is very nice, and I love the added sweetness in the solo. 

Also, I can has good quality.


----------



## bulb

Sweet! Im so glad you guys dig the song/vid!


technomancer said:


> Yeah the radio version kicks ass... and somewhat scarily my wife even likes it



Yeah i guess that was the basis behind removing the screaming in the first place (though if it had sounded worse or compromised we definitely would not have done that and just said FUCK IT! METALLLL!!!1) 

But its cool that it worked out, because this is like the song my gf can show her friends out work without worry, you have to understand that the grand majority of people dont listen to and arent exactly ready for metal, let alone screaming in a song...


----------



## Prydogga

At first I was a little "Oh ok, sad guy doing his shit, not so special, good thing the shoot of the guys is good." then the building tumbling part kicked in and it kicked ass. The radio version is all kinds of godly.


----------



## bulb

hes an immortal!


----------



## xevre

jetpacks video is great and I freaking love the radio edit. I just saw on the periphery facebook that bulb released a preset pack for s2.0. (IDK if it was posted before. at least new to me) what a good day 
http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=97


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

As I'm somewhat a scream (or any unclear vox) hater this version of Jetpacs melts my heart every time. For me it feels like wasting if you have a singer like Spencer (I adore everything in his voice) and he's not singing every bit of vocal parts in the piece. 

Also loved the arrangement in every way. For me this is the pop song of the album (along with ow my feelings).


----------



## Revan132

bulb said:


> hes an immortal!


 
You made me cry, you bastard. 

This edit is absolutely, breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> hes an immortal!



There can be only one..... Mishdongles - The Highlander! 

Seriously, is this single going to be made available bro? I bought 3 copies of the album, hook it up!  Or conversely, iTunes download perhaps? I LOOOOOVE this version of the song, have 2 trips this weekend and would love to listen to it on repeat in the car if possible!


----------



## pineappleman

Was this directed by the same dude that did the SikTh videos? Or am I thinking of another band...? Regardless, the video's awesome.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

TesseracT Nancent will be directed by him.


----------



## Joose

Oh wow, this version is great!

I just re-fell in love with Jetpacks! I haven't listened to it in months, because I burned myself out on it. Time to do it again!


----------



## ReeBPM

Will be able to download the radio-edit version Bulb?


----------



## Prydogga

pineappleman said:


> Was this directed by the same dude that did the SikTh videos? Or am I thinking of another band...? Regardless, the video's awesome.



I felt it had a Bland Street Bloom vibe to it, but that could just be because of the video's overall story arc.


----------



## technomancer

bulb said:


> Sweet! Im so glad you guys dig the song/vid!
> 
> 
> Yeah i guess that was the basis behind removing the screaming in the first place (though if it had sounded worse or compromised we definitely would not have done that and just said FUCK IT! METALLLL!!!1)
> 
> But its cool that it worked out, because this is like the song my gf can show her friends out work without worry, you have to understand that the grand majority of people dont listen to and arent exactly ready for metal, let alone screaming in a song...



Oh hell yeah, I didn't think you compromised anything, the new version fits the song structure perfectly. It was hilarious though, she was like, "Oh I'd go to see them with you if they play in the area". Then I played Insomnia and she changed her mind 



HighGain510 said:


> Seriously, is this single going to be made available bro? I bought 3 copies of the album, hook it up!  Or conversely, iTunes download perhaps? I LOOOOOVE this version of the song, have 2 trips this weekend and would love to listen to it on repeat in the car if possible!



I second this, I'd be down with some kind of cd single or purchasable download for this version of the song.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Its good to have a more accessible song for people to listen to. Even if the rest of the album is OMG BROOTALZ it means that outsiders can appreciate you on the basis of that song, rather than completely dismissing you.


----------



## Prydogga

The whole Periphery album as a whole is farily accessible, it's not that it lacks metal, but people just seem to like it. Shit I dunno. Females I know of enjoy this album.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah I'd agree, it is more accessible compared to say BOO, ATB or VOM. A lot more melodic than brutal. But I like that. Some of the cleans and leads on the Periphery album are amazing.


----------



## GATA4

Prydogga said:


> The whole Periphery album as a whole is farily accessible, it's not that it lacks metal, but people just seem to like it. Shit I dunno. Females I know of enjoy this album.



Si senor. If I were a female, I would still like it.













......*if*....


----------



## templton89

Periphery - Jetpacks Was Yes! on Vimeo i think found a slightly better quality version of this sweet ass song 


dont want to be a party pooper, but i hope you guys didn't pay much for vfx in this video


----------



## Elijah

Never seen that video, nor did I know they rerecorded that song, but it's sounding a lot better


----------



## Prydogga

That's because it's less than a day old news


----------



## gfactor

How is that so fucking good!!!!!
MEGA KICKASS

also has anyone made this pun yet?:
Videos Was Yes
New Versions Was Yes


----------



## Customisbetter

Just saw the video/radio edit version for the first time. 

Wow.


----------



## ROAR

"Alot of you will get your requests for songs "

straight from twitter. 
I sense something good coming...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I bet they are referring to their earlier tweet about song requests for the European tour.

That being said, the setlist is gonna be a fucking killer!


----------



## ROAR

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I bet they are referring to their earlier tweet about song requests for the European tour.
> 
> That being said, the setlist is gonna be a fucking killer!



Well damn. 
I have to wait until April to see them!


----------



## FrankeR

ROAR said:


> Well damn.
> I have to wait until April to see them!



I only have to wait until February.
And I really dig the Jetpacks Was Yes! radio edit.


----------



## bulb

Here is a much better quality version on the guitar world website!
Periphery "Jetpacks Was Yes" Video Premiere! - Guitar World


----------



## Chickenhawk

Guess I'm the only one that noticed they weren't playing the 2228's 

I thought you guys had an endorsement deal that said you had to play your Ibby's? Maybe I'm just making this up because of the Icarus Lives video.


----------



## Plankis

bulb said:


> Here is a much better quality version on the guitar world website!
> Periphery "Jetpacks Was Yes" Video Premiere! - Guitar World



Yeah much better.


----------



## -Oracle-

Infinity Complex said:


> Guess I'm the only one that noticed they weren't playing the 2228's
> 
> I thought you guys had an endorsement deal that said you had to play your Ibby's? Maybe I'm just making this up because of the Icarus Lives video.



as far as I know, Alex and Jake are still endorsed by Ibby, while misha is a "free bird"


----------



## bulb

Infinity Complex said:


> Guess I'm the only one that noticed they weren't playing the 2228's
> 
> I thought you guys had an endorsement deal that said you had to play your Ibby's? Maybe I'm just making this up because of the Icarus Lives video.



We werent "required" to play anything, they hadnt sent us guitars yet, i used my Ibby as a sign of good faith even though it was an 8 string. 
I left Ibanez shortly after that so i played my Bernie Rico Jr. 6 string for the vid.
The other guys are using their LACS Customs for the video (even though its a 6 string song haha)


----------



## Bobo

Awesome video and concept! Even a new version of the song  Glad I clicked this thread for the thousandth time


----------



## JakePeriphery

bulb said:


> We werent "required" to play anything, they hadnt sent us guitars yet, i used my Ibby as a sign of good faith even though it was an 8 string.
> I left Ibanez shortly after that so i played my Bernie Rico Jr. 6 string for the vid.
> The other guys are using their LACS Customs for the video (even though its a 6 string song haha)



Gotta show that gorgeous shit off sen!


----------



## cwhitey2

So tonight Periphery are coming to play in my area!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so f***ing pumped

They aren't bringing anyone with them  but for $10 i will not complain!

Cant wait to meet Bulb and the rest of the crew


----------



## Isan

cwhitey2 said:


> So tonight Periphery are coming to play in my area!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so f***ing pumped
> 
> They aren't bringing anyone with them  but for $10 i will not complain!
> 
> Cant wait to meet Bulb



I would probably like them more playing solo then with some of the bands they have been with.


----------



## Guitarholic




----------



## MrakShores

sweet vid!! though I wish the camera hadn't picked up our Jessica Rabbit conversation.... ugh, incriminating evidence.


----------



## Nimgoble

Nothing wrong with a little Jessica Rabbit love. >_>


----------



## MrakShores

Nimgoble said:


> Nothing wrong with a little Jessica Rabbit love. >_>


 
That's what I'm saying!


----------



## Guitarholic

MrakShores said:


> sweet vid!! though I wish the camera hadn't picked up our Jessica Rabbit conversation.... ugh, incriminating evidence.



I just couldn't edit that out, ha ha. TOO good!!!


----------



## bulb

coochie woochie


----------



## ROAR

Does anyone else love reading all the hate on MetalSucks
or any other site with Periphery?
It's seriously amazing!
You get a band with good riffs catchiness, people love it.
You throw in a really talented and promising singer, people hate it.
I'm so amazed with everyone's criticism and criticalness of music!
What a sweet world.


----------



## Steve08

Guitarholic said:


>


Haha, love the part where Misha plays some stuff off of Sol Niger Within!


----------



## lava

DLG said:


> this is awesome, I want this version of the song. I'm probably in the minority, but I'd prefer all clean vocals in Periphery.
> 
> My favorite parts by far on the album are the really melodic moments and Bulb's more melodic solos.
> 
> The part in Letter Experiment "In our minds adventure is always listening..." into the solo is my absolute favorite sequence on the album, when I heard it the first time, I was rewinding that shit ad nauseum.
> 
> definitely the more traditional prog metal elements >>> djenty stuff as far as my tastes and periphery's music coincide.



I'm with you dude. I sometimes feel like I'm the only person on earth who wants heavy metal with lush vocal harmonies, ala Yes or King's X, with growls and screams thrown in as occasional accents, if at all. I sure hope Periphery continues in this direction. Spencer still has yet to fully find his unique voice, but he's getting there fast and he's got immense potential. This new version of Jetpacks is awesome.


----------



## lava




----------



## VILARIKA

hahaha, I cant help but think about Michael Jackson when I look at that. No offense.


----------



## jaco815

There was once upon a time when I posted this:



jaco815 said:


> @bulb
> Is there any possibility of a re-record, re-release sometime in the near future with all new scream parts? Meshuggah originally recorded Nothing with 7 strings drop tuned and were never totally content with the results so they went back and retracked the guitars after they got their 8's. If Meshuggah can do it, Periphery can at least attempt (I'm not going to say Periphery CAN do it because Meshuggah are literally gods).
> Please consider. Spencer seems willing since he retracked The Walk. This could be a quick job that would only help you guys.


 

... to which Jake Bowen replied,




JakePeriphery said:


> That's not going to happen, at least any time soon. We don't need to "win" anyone over, we're extremely proud of our first record and we don't really see any need to re-record the whole thing because of a couple of whiners who don't think Spencer is "kvlt" enough. The amount of stuff Spencer had to learn and adapt to when he joined this band is so extraordinary that I don't think anyone fully appreciates what he did and continues to do - also aside from some a couple songs Spencer wrote completely on his own - he had to learn and rewrite vocal melodies and arrangements that were already in place which were written by Tom, Misha, and Casey. Besides some lyrics Chris did very minimal work on that stuff.
> Spencer re-recorded The Walk to show the band some stuff he was working on, that's it.
> edit: This isn't really directed at you btw, just my thoughts on how many people try to bring these internet comments to my attention.


 

...and Misha agreed with Jake wholeheartedly:




bulb said:


> I need to address this again since a question like this only shows that you misunderstand we write for ourselves, people could bitch about this and tha but that is so completely irrelevant to us and if they want us to change then the aren't truly our fans and I have no business in trying to convert them, they are fully entitled to their opinion. The interesting thing is that the internet is a loud minority, and is not representational of anything accurate so even if you are in a band that would change for their fansi highly reccomend you don't read online comments as your basis for change. If that were true then bands like slipknot and korn wouldn't be able to get more than 10 kids to a show since everyone online seems to hate on them when actually they pack clubs ad arenas.
> At the end of the day the message is stay true to yourself and your musical goals, no amount of hate on anyone in my band will change my approach to what I do, ill just keep on putting out music with my projects and if you like it then awesome and if you don't then that's cool too cuz noone is forcing you to listen haha!


 

... and then this happened:





... in which they clearly re-recorded vocals, a guitar solo, and removed all the screams (like 3 screams total I think) for some reason (maybe to make it more accessible to girls? Girls suck ass anyway). I love this band's music - I really do - and I appreciate the version in this video and have unspeakable amounts of jealousy for all of their individual talents. What I don't get is why they would say one thing and claim to have this artistic integrity and that they stand behind what they recorded, and then they prove that they like money enough to change their damned song for the sake of radio play. I like what they said about being true to themselves, and this one doesn't fell like that to me. It feels almost like their label wanted it.

BTW, Spencer's new vocal skills are killer. With as phenomanal as his cleans are, I can only imagine the screams these days.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

You was asking for a full album and that is not gonna happen. Or at least you were referring to Meshuggah which did a full album.


----------



## rug

Yeah dude...I don't see it. It isn't artistic integrity if they rerecord parts? And they like the new version so much they're keeping it? They do what they want, I highly doubt Sumerian (of all labels!!) said to cut the screams out. Misha even gave an explanation earlier in the thread, man.


----------



## Prydogga

I think their answer was directed more towards the screaming side of things. Rearranging a part for an EP is hardly something Sumerian would have enforced, Misha spoke wonders about how nice Sumerian are towards the band, I doubt a band that has (long list of brutal bands) would want to change vocals to be more 'in.' I think Jetpacks just works with clean vox, and it's Periphery's choice. They do what they want!


----------



## matt397

jaco815 said:


> I asked misha to re-record there debut album they've been working for five years because it didn't suit my personal tastes and then they re-recorded jet packs maybe to _*make it more accessible to girls? Girls suck ass anyway*_).



I have a feeling this dead horse has had the living shit kicked out of it for far too long but heres an explanation......



bulb said:


> its funny, we were asked to do a _*radio edit cuz sumerian wanted to run a *__*radio*_ _* campaign*_ for us, and my gut reaction was that it was going to be fail, but we all ended up loving the radio edit so much more than the original that we will just be playing that version live haha.





bulb said:


> after spence wrote the singing part we were like man that part sounds so wasted with screaming. Though given how aggressive the riff was supposed to be im not surprised we all initially agreed that screaming would fit better.
> 
> Its kinda the way it goes though, when we hear a song we try to envision which parts would have singing and which ones would have screaming, and we just do our best based off of the vibe, im just glad we got a chance to revisit and improve this song further!





technomancer said:


> Yeah the _*radio version*_ kicks ass... and somewhat scarily my wife even likes it






bulb said:


> coochie woochie


----------



## JakePeriphery

jaco815 said:


> There was once upon a time when I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to which Jake Bowen replied,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Misha agreed with Jake wholeheartedly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and then this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... in which they clearly re-recorded vocals, a guitar solo, and removed all the screams (like 3 screams total I think) for some reason (maybe to make it more accessible to girls? Girls suck ass anyway). I love this band's music - I really do - and I appreciate the version in this video and have unspeakable amounts of jealousy for all of their individual talents. What I don't get is why they would say one thing and claim to have this artistic integrity and that they stand behind what they recorded, and then they prove that they like money enough to change their damned song for the sake of radio play. I like what they said about being true to themselves, and this one doesn't fell like that to me. It feels almost like their label wanted it.
> 
> BTW, Spencer's new vocal skills are killer. With as phenomanal as his cleans are, I can only imagine the screams these days.




I understand why you may be suspicious but the truth is that if the whole band (we run in a true democratic fashion) did not want to do this it wouldn't happen, the label suggests stuff to us but we're not forced to do anything. We were toying with the idea of doing a radio edit and we all thought it would be cool to have a song with no screaming since we do that kind of stuff too, and obviously Jetpacks was the track to do it on. This track isn't an indication of a style change or us trying to go "commercial".


----------



## drmosh

jaco815 said:


> There was once upon a time when I posted this:
> 
> blabla



I don´t know if you realise buy you´re coming across as incredibly entitled.
First of all you say it would be a quick job for them to simply re-record the vocals. Really? It would be a quick job?
Also, what does making a radio edit of a song have to do with re-recording the vocals for an entire album just to suit a vocal minority that somehow feels they deserve something? Sometimes you have an idea and just go with it, which could have been the case here.
Further, how does this challenge their artistic integrity? You have no idea what the reasons were for re-recording some parts and you can be pretty sure they did it to please themselves. They don´t have to prove anything to you either.


----------



## jaco815

The above posts show that Sumerian initiated the radio edit. The band did it and ended up liking it; good, it's a great version of the song... 

On the "artistic integrity" bit, Misha said "we write for ourselves" but this song sounds like "we didn't think the common radio listener could handle anything other than singing so we edited 3 screams out of a song". That's cool ,they want money, and their label wants to be able to make money off of them with a "radio campaign". It's just sad that a band has to do that to get played just because most of the world still doesn't get the screaming thing. Sure they probably had fun playing, singing, and re-recording those parts; I have fun everytime I record and always use the time to express myself. However; I think true artistic integrity would have been for them to play the original with the same awesome video and say "this is who we are and what our music sounds like". It still would have been better music than anything else put out on the radio recently.

At least Jake said this:



> This track isn't an indication of a style change or us trying to go "commercial".


 
I hope that's true. I hope they don't change their preference in music simply for the sake of money. It's so easy for talented musicians to dominate in the pop market when it's such a cesspool of hacks. It would be all too easy for these guys to fall into that trap and this great style of music that they've engineered could go by the wayside.


----------



## Joose

I want this radio edit, in my life.


----------



## technomancer

jaco815 said:


> The above posts show that Sumerian initiated the radio edit. The band did it and ended up liking it; good, it's a great version of the song...
> 
> On the "artistic integrity" bit, Misha said "we write for ourselves" but this song sounds like "we didn't think the common radio listener could handle anything other than singing so we edited 3 screams out of a song". That's cool ,they want money, and their label wants to be able to make money off of them with a "radio campaign". It's just sad that a band has to do that to get played just because most of the world still doesn't get the screaming thing. Sure they probably had fun playing, singing, and re-recording those parts; I have fun everytime I record and always use the time to express myself. However; I think true artistic integrity would have been for them to play the original with the same awesome video and say "this is who we are and what our music sounds like". It still would have been better music than anything else put out on the radio recently.
> 
> At least Jake said this:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's true. I hope they don't change their preference in music simply for the sake of money. It's so easy for talented musicians to dominate in the pop market when it's such a cesspool of hacks. It would be all too easy for these guys to fall into that trap and this great style of music that they've engineered could go by the wayside.



Yes, we get it. You've said the same thing multiple times now and made your point. Now give it a rest.


----------



## bulb

You cant argue with people who want to be irrational.
And yet like an idiot im going to try to anyways haha!

If we had added screams, then it wouldnt be an issue because it would have been more to his taste or more "acceptable" by the metal community.
Well none of us give a shit what the metal community wants or expects, we write for ourselves and always have.

Did it ever occur to you that perhaps we think that THE SONG SOUNDS GENUINELY BETTER with singing?!
I mean god, you are treating this like we did this to make money? Like this will be some cash cow, but that we are ashamed of it and are therefore hiding it but here you are calling us out on it? REALLY!?

When you grow up someday, you will understand that other people like different things, and that just because they changed something that you like, doesnt mean that they made it worse.
What would really be selling out would be catering to butthurt arrogant fools who arent happy with how TOTLABROOTZ!!1 something is.
We dont write music for you, go write your own.

Get over yourself dude...

Now, for those of you who ACTUALLY care and will be receptive to this, this is what ACTUALLY happened:
We were approached with the idea of a radio edit. Everyone in the band thought, meh thats gay we are gonna have to have a castrated Periphery song out there and we were initially against it. 
But we figured we might as well try it out and see what comes out, and i think Spence writes amazing vocal lines, so i said we would attempt it, but that if it sucked (which we all assumed it would) we wouldnt go through with it.
We ended up with a version we thought was so good compared to the album version that we not only decided it should be the official version, but that the video should also feature it. (Because if it truly was a radio edit, we wouldnt have played it live and we sure as hell wouldnt have shot a video for it)

And thats all there is to it. Pretty simple really!


----------



## SDM305

The new recording is awesome! Did you guys use a new mic or something? It sounds more atmospheric, i love it!! 

what i see from this thread is that.. Icarus lives, Icarus lives contest winner, frak the gods, jetpacks was yes,not enough mana, Absolom, eureka are some songs on the upcoming ep, am i right?


----------



## PeteyG

I absolutely fucking adore the new version of this track, it's funny how such a small change can make such a massive improvement to a track.

Good work fellas.


----------



## Necris

bulb said:


> Now, for those of you who ACTUALLY care and will be receptive to this, this is what ACTUALLY happened:
> We were approached with the idea of a radio edit. Everyone in the band thought, meh thats gay we are gonna have to have a castrated Periphery song out there and we were initially against it.
> But we figured we might as well try it out and see what comes out, and i think Spence writes amazing vocal lines, so i said we would attempt it, but that if it sucked (which we all assumed it would) we wouldnt go through with it.
> We ended up with a version we thought was so good compared to the album version that we not only decided it should be the official version, but that the video should also feature it. (Because if it truly was a radio edit, we wouldnt have played it live and we sure as hell wouldnt have shot a video for it)
> 
> And thats all there is to it. Pretty simple really!


NO. Editing a song, realizing you prefer that version to the original, and then making a video for it and having it on the radio clearly makes you a sell out.

ugh: I hope the sarcasm comes through.)


----------



## Kairos

PeteyG said:


> I absolutely fucking adore the new version of this track, it's funny how such a small change can make such a massive improvement to a track.
> 
> Good work fellas.



I wouldn't really call changing the vocals, arrangement, and solo a small change 

But I too love this version even better


----------



## NovaReaper

New version is much better. They did the exact opposite of what most people wanted them to do and people are calling sell out?


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> I mean god, you are treating this like we did this to make money? Like this will be some cash cow, but that we are ashamed of it and are therefore hiding it but here you are calling us out on it? REALLY!?



Yeah Bulb, he also deserves some of the massive loads of cash you made since he is such a good fan and obviously entitled to something. So fork it over!

Looking forward to seeing you live here in Munich, I'll make sure to buy you a bunch of beers.


----------



## Duelbart

Wow nice retaliation, Bulb  I am all for the new track and absolutely love it over the album version, but with that being said it was a bit harsh. Then again, I would probably also react in a similiar way.


----------



## bulb

Not Enough Mana might not make it, we got screwed by someone we were counting on for studio time at the last minute for spence to record his vocals, trying to figure out other solutions so that it can happen, otherwise it will be on the next album


----------



## bulb

Kairos said:


> I wouldn't really call changing the vocals, arrangement, and solo a small change
> 
> But I too love this version even better



the only actual change is the arrangement and the vocals that result from that, there are better takes of the rest of the vocals and the solo but those are pretty much the same if you compare them


----------



## bulb

Duelbart said:


> Wow nice retaliation, Bulb  I am all for the new track and absolutely love it over the album version, but with that being said it was a bit harsh. Then again, I would probably also react in a similiar way.



Dont worry, ill still be nice to the rest of you guys.
But when someone wants to be obtuse for no reason other than to just try to release some much needed endorphins into his system, i have no qualms with putting him in his place haha


----------



## Customisbetter

Tbh I didn't totally understand Jacos argument but im thin king it is the standard" selling out" bitching.

In that case, If periphery were to Cover a Britney Spears song I would have no doubt that it would kick serious ass. A band produces art because they want to. I listen to that art because not only is the composition and melody favorable to my preference, there is a special "something" to music that has never been understood or properly explained. That something exists in Periphery's music for me, and thus I will always enjoy it.

Also guys please cover "Toxic". That has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## ddtonfire

There's no way Misha isn't part Vulcan. His posts are zeniths of logic!


----------



## KrewZ

I love the new version of Jetpacks. Both have their own "feel" to them I suppose, but I like them both alot. The new version is easier to listen to for people who generally dont like the screaming vocals and I have always figured that if the screams were dropped from the original it would feel more organic and flowing. Either way I love em both and Im glad that you made the new version.


----------



## JamesM

I really don't want to appear like I'm on a bandwagon.



But I fucking love everything Misha does. 



Fuck, I'm on a bandwagon.



Don't care.


----------



## bulb

Haha thanks dude! And my response to that is, who cares what anyone else thinks.
There is a difference between bandwagoning and genuinely liking something.

I personally dont believe that anyone should feel guilty to continue liking something just because other people start liking it.
This is why i dont believe in "guilty pleasures" either you like something or you dont, you shouldnt be ashamed of what your taste is, or else it shouldnt be your taste.

And in the case of Periphery (and every other band in existence that starts to gain a little traction), there has been both positive and negative bandwagoning.
Have confidence in your own taste, and dont feel pressure to like or dislike something.

I know that by nature forums are a community, and metal as a genre and underdog genre has had much of that underground community feel within the fans and bands, and that is a very healthy thing, its just important to not lose your identity in those communities, and that can be hard.

So as far as i am concerned, as long as you are being honest with yourself you cant actually be bandwagonning, so no worries!


----------



## drmosh

The Armada said:


> I really don't want to appear like I'm on a bandwagon.
> 
> But I fucking love everything Misha does.
> 
> Fuck, I'm on a bandwagon.
> 
> Don't care.



Go away, I loved him first!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

The problem is, everyone seems to link clean vocals with commercial viability, but thats not the case. Sometimes a song works better with clean vocals, and thats is proved here.


----------



## ROAR

I like this version. And the previous version.
And the album. And everything else.
I also don't give a fuck what anyone else thinks.
Bandwagon here I come!


----------



## NovaReaper

Hey bulb you've probably answered this a million times before but what gauge/brand of strings do you use for your various tunings?


----------



## Isan

They use S.I.T. strings 10-68


----------



## NovaReaper

68 for the low C or G#?


----------



## Opion

Yeah I think that whole arguing about the new version to be quite ridiculous - I actually love the shit out of the new version and can't see how anyone would really care about the screams? I mean go listen to The Walk if you want no "emo-sadface vocals" or something. From the time I've followed you guys since mid '09, I'm not afraid to admit i've loved every piece of music you guys have put out, solely because it is YOUR music, nobody else's - and that's why I like it, because you don't care about sounding like something other than yourselves. 

On another note, the fact that NEM is retracked with vocal lines written gives me quite a boner. Yes please  

And, can't wait to see you guys at ze Masquerade again! I'm bringing another one of my recent converts, he's 16 and it'll be his first mosh pit


----------



## Swippity Swappity

You guys are such sellouts. Pandering to me, making music with only singing just like I like it. Just when I think that I can't bear hearing your song with screams one more time, you release a version that I'll loop over and over. Think about the metal guys! The metal community needs brutal vocals, and giving flower sniffers like me the angelic singing that we love completely compromises your brutal image!


_That joke didn't seem to go far and I am ashamed. Posting anyway~_


----------



## VILARIKA

I believe Misha said Spencer records his vocals seperately, does anyone know what recording studio he goes to for it? I hope its not in CA...


----------



## op1e

Had no idea about the new version. Its getting put up on my FB and tweeted repeatedly.
Start Lobbying Octane and Liquid Metal to play this!

Just an observation, but I have yet to see and djent fans repeatedly jumping into Cookie Monster peoples threads and shitting on their music constantly. Just sayin...


----------



## Parametric Funk

Just saw Periphery and An Obscure Signal tonight in Baltimore. Great show! Jake, Alex, and Misha had amazing stage presence as always. Is anyone seeing them on their European tour?


----------



## Universe74

Vancouver BC show please. (broken record I know)


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Universe74 said:


> Vancouver BC show please. (broken record I know)



I agree with this fine djentleman!  I'd buy tickets in a heartbeat


----------



## DVRP

Pretty please. Almost all my friends are DYING to see you guys.


----------



## Xaios

I quite enjoy the new version, it sounds more natural and works more as a song.

Heh, someone on Got-Djent mashed together Bulb's song "Breeze" with the vocals from some Paramore tune, and the resulting tune is surprisingly catchy!

http://soundcloud.com/slackerpo/bulb-brezze-feat-hayley-williams


----------



## MacTown09

Periphery,

If in the future you do try to impress girls for their money, I suggest you shoot more video featuring Alex as he seems to have the largest muscles of the lot. Love the rerecord. Vocals sit MUCH better and add a new dimension to the track.


----------



## Jogeta

The Armada said:


> I really don't want to appear like I'm on a bandwagon.
> 
> But I fucking love everything Misha does.
> 
> Fuck, I'm on a bandwagon.
> 
> Don't care.






drmosh said:


> Go away, I loved him first!!!!




I got called a "teenage girl with a crush" or something along those lines for saying this kind of thing 


Back on topic: I can't wait to see you guys in Manchester! Genuine excitement going on right here! 
Will you, TesseracT and Monuments all be using the same AxeFX stuff?
It just occurred to me that this could be the "lightest" tour ever in terms of overall weight of gear!
Not having to lug ridiculously heavy heads/cabs for the triumphant victory


----------



## Prydogga

bulb said:


> the only actual change is the arrangement and the vocals that result from that, there are better takes of the rest of the vocals and the solo but those are pretty much the same if you compare them



Bulb I was going to say, big props on the solo, the album version was great, but listening to this version, all the accenting and bringing it up, just made it sing, listening to it, it sounded SO natural and real, a great quality to bring to the table. 



Xaios said:


> I quite enjoy the new version, it sounds more natural and works more as a song.
> 
> Heh, someone on Got-Djent mashed together Bulb's song "Breeze" with the vocals from some Paramore tune, and the resulting tune is surprisingly catchy!
> 
> Bulb - Brezze (feat. Hayley Williams) by slackerpo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



It's in the Recording Studio yo 



vampiregenocide said:


> The problem is, everyone seems to link clean vocals with commercial viability, but thats not the case. Sometimes a song works better with clean vocals, and thats is proved here.



Clean vocals are half the reason I love Periphery. Although they do have about 17 halves.

Edit: I'm an idiot that just tri-posted. 

Double edit: Thank you mod for fixing.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Im going to see them tonight, very excited!


----------



## Islandjam2990

JoeyBTL said:


> Im going to see them tonight, very excited!



Me and my roommate (Verity on here) are going too! It's gonna be SICK!!


----------



## Gorbs413

bulb said:


> Not Enough Mana might not make it, we got screwed by someone we were counting on for studio time at the last minute for spence to record his vocals, trying to figure out other solutions so that it can happen, otherwise it will be on the next album


NOOOO!!! I REALLY hope Spencer can record his vocals in time. Not Enough Mana was the one track I was looking forward to hearing most!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Will the EP be digital only?


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Oh man, I really hope Not enough mana makes it onto the EP! 

It's such a great song and i can only imagine that it sounds even more incredible re-recorded and with vocals. 

Either way, at least Frak the Gods will slay


----------



## ROAR

I'm... I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Customisbetter

Spence can surf? Badass.


----------



## ROAR

NO!
That's boogie boarding.
TWICE AS BADASS


----------



## JoeyBTL

Islandjam2990 said:


> Me and my roommate (Verity on here) are going too! It's gonna be SICK!!



It was very sick indeed. I just got back from it. They played great and they are all very nice guys. It was nice getting to talk to Jake and Misha.

Misha, I was the one in the BTBAM track jacket. If you guys ever make any, I'm a guaranteed buyer


----------



## jaco815

bulb said:


> Now, for those of you who ACTUALLY care and will be receptive to this, this is what ACTUALLY happened:
> We were approached with the idea of a radio edit. Everyone in the band thought, meh thats gay we are gonna have to have a castrated Periphery song out there and we were initially against it.
> But we figured we might as well try it out and see what comes out, and i think Spence writes amazing vocal lines, so i said we would attempt it, but that if it sucked (which we all assumed it would) we wouldnt go through with it.
> We ended up with a version we thought was so good compared to the album version that we not only decided it should be the official version, but that the video should also feature it. (Because if it truly was a radio edit, we wouldnt have played it live and we sure as hell wouldnt have shot a video for it)
> 
> And thats all there is to it. Pretty simple really!



That's awesome, man. Way to own the shit out of me. I definitely needed it. Seriously awesome explanation. 

On other comments, no I don't feel like I deserve anything, this is a forum on which I was expressing an opinion. If we didn't have opinions this forum would be fairly bleak. I would like to maybe see them play live one time, that would be cool. I haven't gotten to see them yet because I live in Hawaii and there is probably no chance of them coming here yet (airline ticket prices are steep). This place couldn't even sell out Tool last week in a small arena. They ended up making tickets so expensive that it prevented a lot of people from buying. 



> I believe Misha said Spencer records his vocals seperately, does anyone know what recording studio he goes to for it? I hope its not in CA...



I read somewhere on something that Spencer did some vocals in San Diego (I think that was around the time a few months ago when he redid "The Walk" or did that track for Haunted Shores) but I don't know if all the vocals were tracked there. IlluminateStudio on Myspace in Vista, CA (just north of San Diego) has a bunch of Periphery samples up on their music page, implying that he did vocals there. 

I've been wondering about the feasibility of recording vocals at home. I figure with mixing skills like Misha has, it might be possible to make it sit right in the mix, but if I tried to track loud vocals at my friend's place or mine, neighbors would once again file noise complaints. I know that Jack Conte ( YouTube - Kitchen Fork - VideoSong - Jack Conte ) tracks vocals in his bedroom and gets some good results, although I guess sometimes they sound a little "boxy".

Periphery: Have you guys tried tracking vocals at home or has it all been in the studio?


----------



## bulb

we have, but you need 3 things to do vocals well

a space where you can make noise, good vocal equipment (mics, preamps) and talent to produce them

i currently have NONE of those things haha.

matt murphy's "studio" is just a bedroom as well, and the periphery album vocals were recorded in a tiny closet.


----------



## synrgy

ROAR said:


> TWICE AS BADASS



Agreed. When I was living in Honolulu, I had a friend who put it to me this way:

"If you could fly, would you wanna fly like Silver Surfer, or Superman?"

That really stuck with me. I haven't been able to look at boogie boarding the same way since.

Nice to hear the vocals were recorded in a closet. I've been thinking about trying that.


----------



## jaco815

I saw one time that Lil Jon records vocals in the corner of a room in a fort built out of mattresses! 







It would probably work well.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah but Lil Wayne uses so much autotune no one would notice if he recorded it inside his own ass.


----------



## PeteyG

One week until the Bristol show, exciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## drmosh

PeteyG said:


> One week until the Bristol show, exciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!



I have to wait 3 more weeks, but it's ok since Nile are playing next week.


----------



## Soopahmahn

bulb said:


> Dont worry, ill still be nice to the rest of you guys.
> But when someone wants to be obtuse for no reason other than to just try to release some much needed endorphins into his system, i have no qualms with putting him in his place haha



You're entitled, as the 23rd Most Influential Person according to Brown Magazine. 

Or have you moved up in position yet AFTER YOUR MASSIVE CLEAN VOCAL SELLOUT EH?


----------



## bulb

Ahh good ol munchen!
Jan says that you guys have excellent Bread and Gruyere! So good!


----------



## Islandjam2990

Last night in Lemoyne was SICK!!!!! Thanks for picture and singed t-shirt by the way, you guys fucking ROCK~

Jake kinda told us some of the EP tracks (like, 5). When's the tracklist gonna be posted?


----------



## Verity

Islandjam2990 said:


> Last night in Lemoyne was SICK!!!!! Thanks for picture and singed t-shirt by the way, you guys fucking ROCK~
> 
> Jake kinda told us some of the EP tracks (like, 5). When's the tracklist gonna be posted?



+1


----------



## Soopahmahn

Misha, I read back a ways but didn't see the info: when will the Icarus Lives! EP be released, and in which formats?


----------



## MrakShores

I know I'm chiming in a bit late with this, but in my opinion the new Jetpacks trumps the old one in every single way; so much so that it renders the album version unlistenable to me. I just can't hear it without Spencer's added parts and the new arrangement. And Misha if you're offended by that come over and FIGHT ME................... in SFVI b/c I just bought it on PS3.


----------



## Mehnike

Just coming in here to say I shit my pants as soon as i found out you guys where coming to my home town(Bakersfield, CA). Needless to say this show is gonna kick massive ass! Bringing as many friends as I can get. Can't wait to see you guys here!

Hope this doesnt clutter of the thread but


----------



## Prydogga

Band member fight! Contact metalsucks! Mark, I agree with you, on the album version I just here the harmonies and the cleans over the screams.


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> Ahh good ol munchen!
> Jan says that you guys have excellent Bread and Gruyere! So good!



Yeah! 

HEY GERMANY, AUSTRIA, SWITZERLAND - Make sure Misha has an unlimited supply of 

BROT / BRÖTCHEN (oder Semmel oder wie immer ihr das bei euch nennt)
und
KÄSE (insbesondere Gruyère oder Felsengruyère) 

He loves that shit!!!


----------



## drmosh

Guitarholic said:


> Yeah!
> 
> HEY GERMANY, AUSTRIA, SWITZERLAND - Make sure Misha has an unlimited supply of
> 
> BROT / BRÖTCHEN (oder Semmel oder wie immer ihr das bei euch nennt)
> und
> KÄSE (insbesondere Gruyère oder Felsengruyère)
> 
> He loves that shit!!!



gruyere? not so common in munich, but they do have some awesome bread here


----------



## cregmachine

periphery for sonisphere festival knebworth


----------



## Yaris

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah but Lil Wayne uses so much autotune no one would notice if he recorded it inside his own ass.



lol he said Lil Jon, not Lil Wayne.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yaris said:


> lol he said Lil Jon, not Lil Wayne.


 
Oh fair, well they both look pretty similar.


----------



## bulb

oh they all look the same to you white folk


----------



## JoeyBTL




----------



## Meatbucket

jaco815 said:


> IlluminateStudio on Myspace in Vista, CA (just north of San Diego) has a bunch of Periphery samples up on their music page, implying that he did vocals there.


I live like 10 minutes away from Vista. This is probably a home studio since I've never even heard of it, but I can tell you how to get to pretty much all others in the nearby area. Either way, friken sweet that this guy is so close.


----------



## Miek

bulb said:


> oh they all look the same to you white folk



To be fair, all white people look the same to everybody else


----------



## NovaReaper

BD Music News - Exclusive Audio Interview: Misha Mansoor 'Periphery'

double album??


----------



## Islandjam2990

Periphery "Icarus Lives!" Remix Contest

Can we get the remix of Frak The Gods anywhere? I need it. BAD.


----------



## corellia_guitar

Meatbucket said:


> I live like 10 minutes away from Vista. This is probably a home studio since I've never even heard of it, but I can tell you how to get to pretty much all others in the nearby area. Either way, friken sweet that this guy is so close.



yeah it's a bedroom not a studio. my band used to record there. spencer does most of what you hear himself (tracking, editing, production etc)


----------



## Guitarholic

corellia_guitar said:


> yeah it's a bedroom not a studio. my band used to record there. spencer does most of what you hear himself (tracking, editing, production etc)



Cuz Spence is the man!


----------



## corellia_guitar

Guitarholic said:


> Cuz Spence is the man!



indeed he is


----------



## pineappleman

off topic


corellia_guitar said:


> indeed he is



YOUR BAND. RELEASE IT'S EP. 

/off topic


----------



## vampiregenocide

bulb said:


> oh they all look the same to you white folk


 
I didn't mean it like that.


----------



## gunshow86de

bulb said:


> oh they all look the same to you white folk



The funny part; neither of them are actually in that picture. So he can't tell the difference between three distinctly different looking black people.


----------



## vampiregenocide

gunshow86de said:


> They funny part; neither of them are actually in that picture. So he can't tell the difference between three distinctly different looking black people.


 
Give me a break.  I'm not that familiar with their work to be honest, other than Lil Wayne. I only vaguely know what they look like. Easy mistake to make if you're not too familiar with them. 

Anyway wtf this is OT.


----------



## mountainjam

My 2cents for this thread...I learned of "djent" and periphery only recently. Got the cd for christmas. Been listening to it ever since. If these guys are djent, nobody else in that genre can compete with them as far as quality of music goes. I've previewed several other djent bands and found them to be boring and predictable. So yeah, major  for this great new (to me) prog metal band


----------



## Kavnar

mountainjam said:


> My 2cents for this thread...I learned of "djent" and periphery only recently. Got the cd for christmas. Been listening to it ever since. If these guys are djent, nobody else in that genre can compete with them as far as quality of music goes. I've previewed several other djent bands and found them to be boring and predictable. So yeah, major  for this great new (to me) prog metal band



Going to have to agree with you on that one buddy!  I don't consider Periphery a 'djent' band, I consider them a quite original prog metal band and the 'djent' thing is there sound. Now i hear a lot of bands that take the djent and think they sound like periphery but don't recognise the hard work that goes into writing brilliantly flowing progressive music. Their melodies and harmonies and rhythms in periphery, for me, are really creative and unique and like most things, we're starting to hear really diluted replicas of this great music. Although, I love hearing bands that are tastefully inspired by periphery. Bands where you can feel the influence but it's not an 'in your face' copy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah Periphery are definitely one of the more unique and versatile 'djent' bands.


----------



## Guitarholic

Icarus Lives EP has been announced! PERIPHERY Announce New Icarus Lives EP Details and Release Info by Periphery on Myspace


----------



## Guitarholic

The Icarus Lives EP - Official Track Listing
New groove (instrumental)
Icarus lives
Icarus Lives - Fan/Contest Winner Remix
Icarus Lives - Zedd RemixIcarus Lives - Bulb Remix
Jetpacks was Yes v2.0
Captain on
Frak the gods
Eureka

Videos:
Icarus Lives
Jetpacks Was Yes v2.0
+ Icarus Lives behind the scenes footage


----------



## Winspear

^ Sweet


----------



## Guitarholic

And something (mwahaha) tells me that there will be another NAMM video with Misha playing Frak The Gods up on Friday.


----------



## JamesM

Something tells me I'm going to need more tissues before Friday.


----------



## technomancer

Kick ass, Pittsburgh date on the new tour \m/


----------



## Isan

You gonna go as a roadie Jan?


----------



## Guitarholic

Isan said:


> You gonna go as a roadie Jan?



Not this time man. Would love to though. Miss German food and would be nice to see my family in Germany.

I'll be holding the fort for them here in DC!


----------



## bulb

Isan said:


> You gonna go as a roadie Jan?



Ha i wish we could take him, would be so good, but sadly he is pretty invaluable to our management, so he has to stay home this time, someday though!


----------



## SDM305

Why is the Ep coming out so much later than expected? Thought you guys were finished!?! Is album number two still slated for late this year?


----------



## ROAR

SDM305 said:


> Why is the Ep coming out so much later than expected? Thought you guys were finished!?! Is album number two still slated for late this year?



I would imagine it takes a while to prepared
all the physical CD stuff.
Discs, artwork, etc etc.


----------



## mountainjam

Hey bulb random question for you...I noticed in one of your vids you are wearing a btbam shirt, any chance of ever touring with them?


----------



## tameekahwild

This thread needs moar Luke Jaeger.


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> Ha i wish we could take him, would be so good, but sadly he is pretty invaluable to our management, so he has to stay home this time, someday though!



Awwww man ... "invaluable" ... 

Well, at least you'll have Nolly with you on the UK leg of the tour. He'll be my representative as I know he'll do a killer job with whatever task given to him.


----------



## sethh

jetpacks was f-yeah! sweet new video


----------



## mountainjam

tameekahwild said:


> This thread needs moar Luke Jaeger.



I don't get the sleep terror reference


----------



## Xaios

Looks kick-ass, but I have to say...


Not enough Not Enough Mana.


----------



## DVRP

Xaios said:


> Looks kick-ass, but I have to say...
> 
> 
> Not enough Not Enough Mana.



Im hoping for it to be on the full release  I love that song.


----------



## bulb

Xaios said:


> Looks kick-ass, but I have to say...
> 
> 
> Not enough Not Enough Mana.



Yeah, the song is ready instrumentally and Spencer even wrote vocals, but he got shafted out of recording time where he records, so even though he had plenty of time to record it we got screwed...sucks and im sorry guys, we are sad about that too, but with us being on tour till about May as of friday, there just isnt much we can do at this point without delaying the Ep (which wont happen)


----------



## DVRP

Yay its cool know its almost ready to go


----------



## Verity

bulb said:


> Yeah, the song is ready instrumentally and Spencer even wrote vocals, but he got shafted out of recording time where he records, so even though he had plenty of time to record it we got screwed...sucks and im sorry guys, we are sad about that too, but with us being on tour till about May as of friday, there just isnt much we can do at this point without delaying the Ep (which wont happen)



That sucks 

Either way, I'm psyched as hell for the ep!


----------



## ROAR

Anything not on this EP could just be on the next release!
OR EVEN BETTER...
wait I don't know what's better than another Periphery album.


----------



## Prydogga

Congrats to PeteyG for winning the remix comp, sadly he's being a sneaky bugger and not letting us hear the remix!


----------



## ROAR

Prydogga said:


> Congrats to PeteyG for winning the remix comp, sadly he's being a sneaky bugger and not letting us hear the remix!



Yea I saw that and was confused for a while.
I was like that's totally Nolly's bud in RSF.
And then I couldn't find the remix on YouTube.
Mystery Unsolved.


----------



## PeteyG

Yeah I'm unbelievably stoked and honoured to be involved in a Periphery release, and at the same time absolutely terrified of what people will make of the remix I did.

Too much excite for one man.

Edit: As Isan has just pointed out, POST 666! Now I feel compelled to never post here ever again.


----------



## Isan

^ 666th post !


----------



## ROAR

PeteyG said:


> Yeah I'm unbelievably stoked and honoured to be involved in a Periphery release, and at the same time absolutely terrified of what people will make of the remix I did.
> 
> Too much excite for one man.



Im excited for you man!
You're a lucky duck.
And I seriously can't wait to hear it.


----------



## jaco815

Guitarholic said:


> The Icarus Lives EP - Official Track Listing
> New groove (instrumental)
> Icarus lives
> Icarus Lives - Fan/Contest Winner Remix
> Icarus Lives - Zedd RemixIcarus Lives - Bulb Remix
> Jetpacks was Yes v2.0
> Captain on
> Frak the gods
> Eureka
> 
> Videos:
> Icarus Lives
> Jetpacks Was Yes v2.0
> + Icarus Lives behind the scenes footage



Totally bitchin track list. That's a huge list of stuff. Pretty excited about the new version of Eureka


----------



## ittoa666

I don't know why I feel compelled to ask if there have been any changes done to captain on.


----------



## Prydogga

AFAIK They said they made changes to every song, including Captain On and Eureka.


----------



## toiletstand

i was kinda hoping that there was going to be a new version of the walk after spencer posted that clip with updated vocals.


----------



## Duelbart

EP incoming, all aboard the awesomeship.

Apart from that, I must share this with you guys. I posted Jetpacks Was Yes 2.0 vid in a rate a song thread on another forum and the guys rating it wrote something by the lines of: "9/10, reminds me of good old Linkin Park style"


----------



## glassmoon0fo

PeteyG said:


> Yeah I'm unbelievably stoked and honoured to be involved in a Periphery release, and at the same time absolutely terrified of what people will make of the remix I did.
> 
> Too much excite for one man.
> 
> Edit: As Isan has just pointed out, POST 666! Now I feel compelled to never post here ever again.


 
or you could just continue to edit this post for years on end 

im pretty stoked that frak the gods is upcoming, I just cant imagine how you improve upon a track that slays that hard.


----------



## New Age Moron

I can't wait to see Periphery next week! 

Hey Bulb, I have a question: considering how insanely awesome Racecar is, will you be doing another epic on the next album?


----------



## bulb

New Age Moron said:


> I can't wait to see Periphery next week!
> 
> Hey Bulb, I have a question: considering how insanely awesome Racecar is, will you be doing another epic on the next album?



Not that i want to create a trend of doing super long songs, but if all goes as planned, the next release will be a double release.
Juggernaut and Not Juggernaut haha
Juggernaut may not necessarily be one song, but it will be a concept disk, with an underlying lyrical theme and a ton of musical thematics and story that im currently trying to flesh out. And it will be however long it needs to be haha.

And the other disk which is not juggernaut, will be songs.

gonna try to get some serious time off to work on this so i can retool/rewrite/reinterpret the old ideas, finish up the half ideas and start some new ones for both disks!

Not sure if it will be a double release, or two albums very close in release dates, but i want to get it all done then!


----------



## toiletstand

thats awesome. do you plan to go into hiding while this happens or will you still share videos/song clips of the recording process?


----------



## Elijah

Concept albums rule


----------



## ROAR

I'm sorry I just blue myself.


----------



## Daggorath

Anyone off to the manchester gig that would be up for meeting a couple of likeminded folk and have a place to crash for the night? We'd be very grateful and would definitely owe you several beerz / a smoke. That and many a laugh'.


----------



## vampiregenocide

bulb said:


> Not that i want to create a trend of doing super long songs, but if all goes as planned, the next release will be a double release.
> Juggernaut and Not Juggernaut haha
> Juggernaut may not necessarily be one song, but it will be a concept disk, with an underlying lyrical theme and a ton of musical thematics and story that im currently trying to flesh out. And it will be however long it needs to be haha.
> 
> And the other disk which is not juggernaut, will be songs.
> 
> gonna try to get some serious time off to work on this so i can retool/rewrite/reinterpret the old ideas, finish up the half ideas and start some new ones for both disks!
> 
> Not sure if it will be a double release, or two albums very close in release dates, but i want to get it all done then!


 
Fucking win.  It's like a concept album/regular album combo.


----------



## New Age Moron

That sounds like a plan for victory


----------



## JakePeriphery

The band has a ton of ideas as well, the next record is going to feature WAY more of the band...


----------



## toiletstand

thats awesome exactlywhat I was hoping for!


----------



## Nimgoble

> but it will be a concept disk



Fuck yeah, concept albums. Or disks. Discs? *shrug*


----------



## Guitarholic

As promised:




Lol ... including my stupidass face in the back, ha ha


----------



## vhmetalx

Ah sheit am excite. Will it be released on 11-11-11? Cause that'd be badanus..


----------



## Guitarholic

vhmetalx said:


> Ah sheit am excite. Will it be released on 11-11-11? Cause that'd be badanus..



Release date is set for April 19th


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


> Not that i want to create a trend of doing super long songs, but if all goes as planned, the next release will be a double release.
> Juggernaut and Not Juggernaut haha
> Juggernaut may not necessarily be one song, but it will be a concept disk, with an underlying lyrical theme and a ton of musical thematics and story that im currently trying to flesh out. And it will be however long it needs to be haha.
> 
> And the other disk which is not juggernaut, will be songs.
> 
> gonna try to get some serious time off to work on this so i can retool/rewrite/reinterpret the old ideas, finish up the half ideas and start some new ones for both disks!
> 
> Not sure if it will be a double release, or two albums very close in release dates, but i want to get it all done then!



In other words, Six Degrees Of Inner Juggernaut?


----------



## prh

Xaios said:


> In other words, Six Degrees Of Inner Juggernaut?





im ridiculously excited to see you pull this off, cos just from the demo juggernaut clips and lyrics ive heard i know youre capable of a nuggety masterpiece to rival SFAM

also cant wait to see the 10th anniversary show of this unwritten concept album live with orchestra, needs to happen


----------



## 0 Xero 0

tltstand said:


> i was kinda hoping that there was going to be a new version of the walk after spencer posted that clip with updated vocals.



+1 I have scoured the interweb many times to find this elusive unicorn of a song because I never got to hear it. Where it is??

I'm going to see you guys when you come to Spokane, WA. I hope you guys aren't too busy so I can talk to you  Good luck on the upcoming Europe tour!


----------



## Joose

I'll be in Atlanta on April 10th... Finally gonna see Periphery! And Fair To Midland. Gonna be great!


----------



## bulb

Just uploaded some quick clips i did in mauritius and a little juggernaut teaser for the hell of it to soundclick!
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!
Enjoy!


----------



## NovaReaper

Damn these are sick. What gauge do you use in drop C?


----------



## bulb

in the studio 10-52
live 11-58


----------



## Joose

Teaser sounds awesome man. "The Moonstar" is what I'm really diggin' though.


----------



## pineappleman

prh said:


> also cant wait to see the 10th anniversary show of this unwritten concept album live with orchestra, needs to happen



 +rep for you sir.


----------



## Prydogga

Edit:


----------



## Guitarholic

Prydogga said:


> Some Frak love:





double post xD


----------



## Prydogga

Darn you Jan! I knew you'd beat me to it.


----------



## Guitarholic

Prydogga said:


> Darn you Jan! I knew you'd beat me to it.



Of course I did. I MADE and uploaded that darn video.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Your songs never cease to amaze me Mish... must pick jaw up off the floor now. You guys are pushing me closer to making a time machine so I don't have to wait between tour dates and album releases


----------



## Prydogga

Guitarholic said:


> Of course I did. I MADE and uploaded that darn video.



I know  I was just hoping you were sleeping, how much NAMM footage have you still got to upload?


----------



## Guitarholic

Prydogga said:


> I know  I was just hoping you were sleeping, how much NAMM footage have you still got to upload?



Hm ... I guess enough for another 2-3 videos.


----------



## Adamh1331

I'm diggin the moonstar


----------



## Murmel

This might come a bit late but 
I just listened to Jetpacks, the single version. And fuck me, I already loved the song but this is AMAZING!

I love you Periphery


----------



## Nazca

Wooo! Bought my ticket for Manchester. Cannot fricking wait! 

Sad thing is, I'm going on my own . My friends have shit taste in music. Oh well, I'll enjoy the epicness!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Nazca said:


> Wooo! Bought my ticket for Manchester. Cannot fricking wait!
> 
> Sad thing is, I'm going on my own . My friends have shit taste in music. Oh well, I'll enjoy the epicness!



I know what you mean buddy. If my brother doesn't end up coming I'm flying solo too. Most of my friends don't understand music that everyone and their dog listens to. Heaven forbid music challenges your bland sensibilities a bit...


----------



## Tranquilliser

Periphery are amazing. I'd love to see them come out to Australia.

I listen to Racecar most days and just think "Fuck, I wish I was this talented as a guitarist and musician"

That song is truly incredible.


----------



## Jango

Myself and at least 2 of my friends are going to the Madison date. We had never heard of FtM before and checked them out. Weren't too big on them, so we were wondering what the chances were of seeing Bulb and the guys (even Scale the Summit, we all love them too) around at the merch tables.


----------



## Prydogga

Tranquilliser said:


> Periphery are amazing. *I'd love to see them come out to Australia.
> *
> I listen to Racecar most days and just think "Fuck, I wish I was this talented as a guitarist and musician"
> 
> That song is truly incredible.



Didn't see them last year?


----------



## jaco815

bulb said:


> Just uploaded some quick clips i did in mauritius and a little juggernaut teaser for the hell of it to soundclick!
> SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!
> Enjoy!



Make Total Destroy is shattering my world right now. Flippin sweet. I love the chord progression in the bridge type section, and all the tapping. 

Moonstar would be so beautiful with Spencer's vocals! My fingers are crossed for the future of that song. Really love the Reactor glitchiness BTW.

@Periphery: Just curious, did Matt play drums for these demos or were they programmed? Either way they're hella cool.

It's awesome that you guys are going to attempt something as ambitious as a double album already. And a concept album at that, just epic amounts of win.


----------



## drmosh

jaco815 said:


> @Periphery: Just curious, did Matt play drums for these demos or were they programmed? Either way they're hella cool.



Since he said they were recorded in Mauritius with minimal equipment, I'd hazard a guess they are programmed drums


----------



## Auning

I drink barbecue sauce while listening to New Groove. Feels good man.


----------



## PeteyG

The gig in Bristol last night was fucking immense.

Here's some video I got from a pretty good vantage point


----------



## vampiregenocide

So stoked to see these guys :3


----------



## dbuk01

wow that video is quite good quality! So glad I went last night, nearly forgot but best show ever! Enjoyed Monuments and especially Tesseract but Periphery stole the show!


----------



## Cynic

"This song is about the lack of public's transPORTATION!"

haha


----------



## Quinny

Great show in Bristol last night, glad I could make it. Wireless system and a mic lead or two didn't seem so keen, but very cool set overall. 

Lot o' strobe though, glad I'm not epileptic!


----------



## Daggorath

Will be there tomorrow night in Manchester. Can't wait to see all you guys. Hope there's a good turnout.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Prydogga said:


> Didn't see them last year?


They came last year? 

I only really got into them over the November -December period. And I've loved them ever since. I musn't have been into them when they came out.


----------



## xeL

0 Xero 0 said:


> Nazca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo! Bought my ticket for Manchester. Cannot fricking wait!
> 
> Sad thing is, I'm going on my own . My friends have shit taste in music. Oh well, I'll enjoy the epicness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean buddy. If my brother doesn't end up coming I'm flying solo too. Most of my friends don't understand music that everyone and their dog listens to. Heaven forbid music challenges your bland sensibilities a bit...
Click to expand...


Same here, don't think i know a single person who share my taste in music so that will leave me on my own for the night (the Sheffield date).


----------



## 0 Xero 0

That's ok. You won't be alone, you'll be with all the other chaps who like Periphery and all its djentedness


----------



## Prydogga

drmosh said:


> Since he said they were recorded in Mauritius with minimal equipment, I'd hazard a guess they are programmed drums



Matt played them on an E-kit if what they were saying before release turned out to be, cos that was the plan.


----------



## bulb

Prydogga said:


> Matt played them on an E-kit if what they were saying before release turned out to be, cos that was the plan.



He did for the album, but i program for my demos


----------



## Petal

Bulb what midi instrument do you use to program your drums. Is it just a midi box, or a keyboard, or what?


----------



## PeteyG

Here's the footage I got for Jetpacks Was Yes and Buttersnips last night in Bristol


----------



## bulb

Petal said:


> Bulb what midi instrument do you use to program your drums. Is it just a midi box, or a keyboard, or what?



i use the mouse and click notes in


----------



## Yaris

Periphery needs to release a live album!


----------



## Cynic

Cynic said:


> Did Bulb ever consider getting Mike Semesky for Periphery before finding Spencer? Mike sounds like he would have been a good fit.



My post from Haunted Shores thread.


----------



## Opion

"MISHA!!! GIVE ME YOUR BLACKMACHINE!"

"OKAY!"


----------



## Hollowway

It's cool to see musicians we know and respect show up in magazines. Bulb is featured in the "what's on my iPod" column. He lists a few tunes, one of them from Chimp Spanner. 
It's the Top 100 Metallica tunes" issue out right now if you want to check it out.


----------



## drmosh

Prydogga said:


> Matt played them on an E-kit if what they were saying before release turned out to be, cos that was the plan.



I was talking about the demo tracks he put up though


----------



## prh

yo bulb when are you gonna book matt into taylor larson's studio for a couple of days?


----------



## Nazca

What time does the gig finish?

Can't fucking wait for tonight!!


----------



## morbider

Anyone else going to see periphery tomorrow night at the O2 in newcastle?

Can't wait!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ok so I finally got round to giving the album a fair listen and I have to say, I do like it. On the first listen what bothered me is that I found it very samey (groovy part, sikthy part, singy part, glitchy part, low-gain solo, repeat) and I still feel the same way to some degree, but it's done very well. Some of the riffs are just pure genius. For a band that is so mellow and meek in places, the evil riffs are damn evil and the heavy riffs are damn heavy.

Looking forward to the second release


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes, I noticed he's got his typically "shit-eatin' grin" in the picture. 

Too bad the rest of the issue is crap. The 100 greatest Metallica songs? Really? That only omits like 20-30 of songs that they've ever recorded. And to top it off, they have a tab for Wonderwall. I swear I'm going to cancel my subscription.


----------



## DLG

GW staying vital and creative as ever with the metallica feature.


----------



## Guitarman700

Guitar world has been shit for a while now. Maybe if they stopped Blowing metallica.
Oh well, Lars probably needs the attention.


----------



## gunshow86de

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ok so I finally got round to giving the album a fair listen and I have to say, I do like it. On the first listen what bothered me is that I found it very samey (groovy part, sikthy part, singy part, glitchy part, low-gain solo, repeat) and I still feel the same way to some degree, but it's done very well. Some of the riffs are just pure genius. For a band that is so mellow and meek in places, the evil riffs are damn evil and the heavy riffs are damn heavy.
> 
> Looking forward to the second release


----------



## Bigfan

How can Metallica even have the kind of discography to warrant a top 100 list? 
Top 100 Thrash tunes would've made more sense.


----------



## Guitarman700

Bigfan said:


> How can Metallica even have the kind of discography to warrant a top 100 list?
> Top 100 Thrash tunes would've made more sense.



You Haven't Heard? Guitar world and Metallica are dating. They might even get Married!


----------



## gunshow86de

Guitarman700 said:


> You Haven't Heard? Guitar world and Metallica are dating. They might even get Married!



I guess they called it off with Jimmy Page then? GW is so fickle, I thought they would live happily ever after with Dimebag.


----------



## pineappleman

gunshow86de said:


> ^


----------



## vampiregenocide

From Twitter :



> So Jake dislocated his finger and will not be able to play for the rest of the tour. John from Monuments and Nolly will fill in for Jake.


 
 Poor guy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gunshow86de said:


>



I don't get it.

I'm slow?


----------



## gunshow86de

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> I'm slow?



You said you'd just given it a listen; album was released 10 months ago. That Pokeman's name is Slowpoke. Just teasing you.


----------



## ROAR

The Happy New Year part doesn't make sense.

ON TOPIC:
That sucks for Jake, hope he heals soon.
I'd like to see a video of Nolly playing live
to see what he's like live.
I'm going to imagine a physics researcher
paying guitar with high levels of energy.
As if each note is needed for survival.


----------



## josh pelican

Which finger did Jake dislocate? I'm sorry if it was said and I missed it.



vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah but Lil Wayne uses so much autotune no one would notice if he recorded it inside his own ass.



He said Li'l Jon.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gunshow86de said:


> You said you'd just given it a listen; album was released 10 months ago. That's Pokeman's name is Slowpoke. Just teasing you.



Yeah for the second time... I probably didn't make that clear.


----------



## vampiregenocide

josh pelican said:


> He said Li'l Jon.


 
Yeah I realised.


----------



## Winspear

Poor Jake  At least the shows are in good hands!  Look forward to seeing you in Reading and London


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ROAR said:


> The Happy New Year part doesn't make sense.
> 
> ON TOPIC:
> That sucks for Jake, hope he heals soon.
> I'd like to see a video of Nolly playing live
> to see what he's like live.
> I'm going to imagine a physics researcher
> paying guitar with high levels of energy.
> As if each note is needed for survival.



Cool poetry bro.


----------



## gunshow86de

ROAR said:


> The Happy New Year part doesn't make sense.



That's just the picture I found of him. I thought he looked better in the hat.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

gunshow86de said:


> And to top it off, they have a tab for Wonderwall. I swear I'm going to cancel my subscription.



xD Didn't you know? That's one of the greatest songs when learning guitar to get you laid!



This is a funny (g-rated video). Bass players, well you might not appreciate it so much... watch it anyways


----------



## Guitarholic

josh pelican said:


> Which finger did Jake dislocate? I'm sorry if it was said and I missed it.



Left hand, middle finger.


----------



## ROAR

Scar Symmetry said:


> Cool poetry bro.



Thanks dude


----------



## Thrace

Periphery live <3 I screamed like a little girl when I saw Misha on the stage haha, got a video to the solo of Jetpacks:



And also got the first drum skin signed by the bands off the tour by a lovely man in a Machine Head T-shirt, because I bought two Periphery T-shirts and a jacket haha I think, I was speechless, if I could of met Misha and the rest of the guys I could of died happy.

Anyone else seen them yet on the UK tour? Spencer was insane live.


----------



## josh pelican

0 Xero 0 said:


> xD Didn't you know? That's one of the greatest songs when learning guitar to get you laid!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a funny (g-rated video). Bass players, well you might not appreciate it so much... watch it anyways




Well, that's almost on topic.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

@josh pelican
I posted that in response to what the last person said about Bulb being in Guitar World and how he was thinking of unsubscribing because they tabbed wonderwall in it, lol. 

...You want on topic? All 3 of the new ideas on soundclick are the djentage! Keep it up!


----------



## Jogeta

Just got back from seeing Monuments, TesseracT and Periphery in Manchester (Academy 3).

BEST SHOW WITNESSED IN LIFETIME.

If any of you are on the fence regarding seeing Periphery live..... you should get off that fence and make your way to the show nearest to you.


Can't recommend them enough!


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Show's over already? But it's only 7:30pm.


----------



## technomancer

Late, but major suckage for Jake


----------



## Nazca

Was a hell of a show last night. Monuments and Tesseract were sick as. And then this band called Peri..something came on and they stole the show.

The brown dude even slipped on his setlist and kept playing as if nothing happened!

Sucked about Jake buuuut he did play his tapping piece in Buttersnips which rocked. So props to you Mr. Bowen! How long do you have your fingers tied together?

Feeling a bit deaf right now, was standing next to the PA system on stage left.


----------



## Joel

Nazca said:


> Was a hell of a show last night. Monuments and Tesseract were sick as. And then this band called Peri..something came on and they stole the show.
> 
> The brown dude even slipped on his setlist and kept playing as if nothing happened!
> 
> Sucked about Jake buuuut he did play his tapping piece in Buttersnips which rocked. So props to you Mr. Bowen! How long do you have your fingers tied together?
> 
> Feeling a bit deaf right now, was standing next to the PA system on stage left.



Dude, as you saw last night, my ear was right in front of the PA speaker and is now screwed. 
It was a cool coincidence bumping into you last night 
And yes, this man speaks the truth, Nolly's Daemoness' look even better in real life than in the pictures. 
But as well as Periphery (obviously), I've got to give major props to Tesseract. They were insanely tight live, and the vocalist was immense, he could have been miming it sounded that good.


----------



## Breadmonkey

To anyone that's been to a gig so far, roughly how long is each band's set? (got a fairly long way to travel to get to my bro's house after the gig, just checkin for buses etc)

Also, are Monuments playin Memoirs these days (that tune makes my belly fizz)?

I presume Nolly knew most of the tunes before or something, right? No human could learn a Periphery set at the drop of a hat..? Surely...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Monumentshave played Memoirs the past two times I've seen them. Seeing as it's one of the three main songs people know, I'd expect them to play it.


And, this is Nolly we're talking about. Some say he learnt the entire musical history of the Middle East on a banjo in 5 days. He didn't even have a red bull, straight up water and ribena all the way.


----------



## DVRP

Breadmonkey said:


> I presume Nolly knew most of the tunes before or something, right? No human could learn a Periphery set at the drop of a hat..? Surely...



He's a pretty talented guy, I could see him being able to quite easily.


----------



## Breadmonkey

It appears I have underestimated Nolly's greatness (f'ing love Red Seas Fire even though I only know those two tunes). FORGIVENESS PLEASE!!!! Haha

Fantastic news about Monuments playin memoirs, thanks guys


----------



## PeteyG

Monuments are playing Memoirs, and it was seeing it in Bristol which has converted me to how good a song that really is.

Tesseract and Monuments had a half hour set each in Bristol and Periphery had an hour, but that could well be different at differing venues.

Also I wouldn't be concerned about Nolly learning the Periphery stuff, the guy is a machine at picking stuff up and hearing what is going on musically.


----------



## Prydogga

drmosh said:


> I was talking about the demo tracks he put up though


Whoops I missed that part, yeah, midi roll!


----------



## Breadmonkey

That's cool bout Nolly's awesome skillz, total pisser bout Jake though, he's one funny fucker (we wrecked some trolling arsehole on youtube together, was great)

Still though, Nolly's gotta get all of Racecar down for the London show.....


----------



## Dan

Well the gig last night was sick to say the least! I've got the full Monuments show on HD, and ill release that if an when Browne lets me . 

I also got a chance to play Jake's LACS last night too whilst we were chilling at the merch booth.  Safe to say that instrument is incredible, ive never played anything like it .

Missed out on Tesseract because i was busy stuffing my face with Browne , I heard they were good, but just not as good as the deep fried boost chocolate bars we bought 

Periphery were out of this world. The sound guy wasnt on top form with the vocal levels but aside from that it was so freakin tight . Sorry for the lack of pictures. I did think about taking some, but my evening was filled with too much awesome


----------



## Mwoit

Glasgow was a sick gig! I managed to score a guitar lesson with Jamie before the gig then stuck around to see TesseracT and Monuments do a "sound check".

Unfortunately, Nolly did not play for Periphery as he didn't have enough time to nail it (he said he only played Light and Groove Song with the band) and didn't want to fuck up the gig. Periphery just performed with Alex and Misha, with Jake coming on to do the tapping solo in Buttersnips with Nolly's Daemoness! I'll put some up TERRIBLE pics up in a min...

EDIT:

Here we go.






















HTC flash kills all, ah well.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Jake cut his hair and grew a beard? No more Trent Reznor look-a-like contests for him I suppose.


----------



## ROAR

I wish I was at these gigs. I should kill myself.


----------



## Cynic

ROAR said:


> I wish I was at these gigs. I should kill myself.



But you have so much to live for...like going to one of those gigs. Yeah, don't off yourself.


----------



## Meatbucket

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Jake cut his hair and grew a beard? No more Trent Reznor look-a-like contests for him I suppose.


Now he looks like Serj Tankian.


----------



## ROAR

Cynic said:


> But you have so much to live for...like going to one of those gigs. Yeah, don't off yourself.



True, my second gig seeing them is next month.
WIN.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I wish I could go see Periphery but I don't think they'll come to Denmark any time soon!


----------



## Dan

Meatbucket said:


> Now he looks like Serj Tankian.


----------



## Default_M

Strange gig tonight. Spencer wasn't feeling well so the set was turned instrumental, and I'm assuming cut short as it only lasted around 45 minutes and they didn't play Jetpacks.
The playing and sound were great but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't incredibly disappointed.

Obviously it can't be helped if someone is ill, but it was kind of made worse by the fact that the 2 songs he did sing at the end (Icarus Lives and The Walk) he sounded brilliant on.

Monuments and Tesseract were great but not really my kind of thing. Though the Tesseract vocals were ridiculously good.


----------



## Benjo230

Even though Spencer didn't do the full set I still thought the show was awesome. 

Met all the guys apart from Tom, all really awesome and friendly. 

Sound was incredible, although as I was directly in front of Misha all I could really hear was him and Tom. Still every note was clear and spot on.


----------



## bulb

Default_M said:


> Strange gig tonight. Spencer wasn't feeling well so the set was turned instrumental, and I'm assuming cut short as it only lasted around 45 minutes and they didn't play Jetpacks.
> The playing and sound were great but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't incredibly disappointed.
> 
> Obviously it can't be helped if someone is ill, but it was kind of made worse by the fact that the 2 songs he did sing at the end (Icarus Lives and The Walk) he sounded brilliant on.
> 
> Monuments and Tesseract were great but not really my kind of thing. Though the Tesseract vocals were ridiculously good.



It sucks dude, but people get sick sometimes, especially on the road, and vocalists suffer more than anyone else. We have all been sick since we got here and Spence was kinda at his worst today and expecting it to get better by tomorrow, but he just didnt want to take any chances.
The last time he tried to sing when he was sick and shouldnt have he ended up seriously hurting his voice and couldnt sing for two weeks.
So our choices were either to cancel or play instrumental, and we chose to play instrumental.


----------



## Mwoit

Did Nolly play for you guys in Jakes place or were you still running 2 guitars? 

You guys were sick on Friday, wish I had the chance to chat to you, but you were swamped to the max.


----------



## bulb

Mwoit said:


> Did Nolly play for you guys in Jakes place or were you still running 2 guitars?
> 
> You guys were sick on Friday, wish I had the chance to chat to you, but you were swamped to the max.



Today was his first show, and minus some technical difficulties with one of his guitars, he did a great job considering that even our "short" set is still 45 mins long haha!


----------



## bulb

oh and here is Matt Halpern and Mike Malyan (Monuments) Jammin on Icarus just for laughs with some entertaining backing by Brownie haha!


----------



## Cynic

God damn, Matt grooves so hard.


----------



## Default_M

bulb said:


> It sucks dude, but people get sick sometimes, especially on the road, and vocalists suffer more than anyone else. We have all been sick since we got here and Spence was kinda at his worst today and expecting it to get better by tomorrow, but he just didnt want to take any chances.
> The last time he tried to sing when he was sick and shouldnt have he ended up seriously hurting his voice and couldnt sing for two weeks.
> So our choices were either to cancel or play instrumental, and we chose to play instrumental.



Oh yeah, I'm sure it was no ones first choice to have to do it. I certainly wouldn't want to have to watch my band play from the side of the stage so its clear it was a last resort.

People are going to be disappointed and angry though (I'm talking more about on facebook here) so you can't really blame them.
I'm sure its got to the point now where you have fans that don't have a clue about how all the songs were originally posted as instrumental online and they'll just have heard Spencer's voice and thought ah fuck this is great I've got to go see these guys. To turn up and then be told last second that something as significant as the lead vocals are missing is going to be a bit of a what the fuck moment and they're bound to be pissed off.

I'm not angry to the point of rage like some of the people on there and I've already posted saying pretty much what I just said now on the facebook trying to calm people down a bit so they can see where each other are coming from, but if they are angry at the moment then I do think its understandable and I'm sure they'll calm down within a day or 2.


----------



## handmetheaxe

I really enjoyed the Leeds show last night, was a shame about Spencer, but the last two songs he did he were spot on! Also Nolly did a great job filling in for Jake on such short notice.

I was surprised with the sound at the venue though, considering its a working men's club/bingo hall type of place. It actually sounded good, sounded heavy as shit but still with plenty of clarity.

Monuments and Tesseract were awesome too.

Hope you all come back to Leeds again!


----------



## xeL

Just got back from the Sheffield gig and all i want right now is more .

Monuments and Tesseract were both great supporting acts and the crowd was totally behind them, they were tight and heavy as all hell and the vocals were up there with some of the best. Make sure you don't miss either of them supporting as i can assure that you would regret it .

Periphery were amazing to say the least, Spencer and Jake came on to begin with to inform us that the set would be instrumental but that did not take away from the atmosphere at all, not one person i can remember thought anything less without vocals. The sound was spot on and massive props to Nolly for learning all of the songs, he played for the whole set including the tapping solo in buttersnips etc rather than Jake; Nolly was also great when palying all the songs and made no noticable mistakes (except for one minor hiccup at the start). My only real gripes with it all is the mic level during The Walk at the end being a tad low or not cutting properly (the only track which Spencer sang on) and the ambient breaks between songs, that being said there were some real gems in there such as Buttersnips into Frak the Gods i believe.

Overall an amazing performance by all bands 

(P.S Spencer has aids )


----------



## vampiregenocide

It's funny, when Periphery released the album a lot of people didn't like it, being too attached to the instrumental stuff. Now Spencer has had to take a step back because of not feeling too chipper, and they've got flak for it (not saying anyone here has).


----------



## Customisbetter

bulb said:


> It sucks dude, but people get sick sometimes, especially on the road, and vocalists suffer more than anyone else. We have all been sick since we got here and Spence was kinda at his worst today and expecting it to get better by tomorrow, but he just didnt want to take any chances.
> The last time he tried to sing when he was sick and shouldnt have he ended up seriously hurting his voice and couldnt sing for two weeks.
> So our choices were either to cancel or play instrumental, and we chose to play instrumental.



Anything to avoid the vocalist puking on stage.


----------



## cregmachine

im lucky to have seen them perform with spencer in newcastle then, that show was incredible jakes tapped solo was excellent, anyway i think i can say on behalf of us all get well soon spencer and i hope jakes hand recovers quick, and that periphery, monuments and tesseract need to come back soon


----------



## willow

I'm seeing them in London with Tesseract and Monuments, should be good.

Must admit though, I prefer instrumental Periphery to regular Periphery. Vocals just don't cut it for me.

I generally prefer instrumental progressive stuff nowadays actually.


----------



## drmosh

Customisbetter said:


> Anything to avoid the vocalist puking on stage.



I saw an SYL show once where the whole band was really ill, Gene was hospitalised before the show with suspected appendicitis and barely made it back. But he gave it all and even walked around to say hi to the crowd.
Devin was really ill too, puking next to the stage between some songs. He also gave it his best though.


----------



## StupidDav

Anybody know when doors open for this tour? I'm going to the Feb 8th at wedgewood rooms, on the Facebook event it says 6 which seems real early, but on the wedgewood rooms website it says 8  Don't really wanna turn up at 6 and wait around for 2 hours, and turning up at 8 and missing 2 hours is even worse  Maybe I'll just turn up at 7


----------



## Joel

Manchester doors opened half 7 and Monuments went on at quarter past 8.


----------



## ROAR

I like how Periphery on their worst days are better
than the world re-known Black Eyed Peas. 
especially after that football show performance...


----------



## xeL

Sheffield doors opened at 7pm and the times were roughly as followed:

Monuments - 7:45pm -> 8:15pm
Tesseract - 8:45pm -> 9:15pm
Periphery - 9:45pm -> 10:30pm


----------



## StupidDav

Joel said:


> Manchester doors opened half 7 and Monuments went on at quarter past 8.





xeL said:


> Sheffield doors opened at 7pm and the times were roughly as followed:
> 
> Monuments - 7:45pm -> 8:15pm
> Tesseract - 8:45pm -> 9:15pm
> Periphery - 9:45pm -> 10:30pm



Cheers guys


----------



## hostin

Hey guys, anyone coming at the French show in Paris ?


----------



## shadowchild

I wanted so much to come, but I don't know where to sleep


----------



## Guitarholic

ROAR said:


> I like how Periphery on their worst days are better
> than the world re-known Black Eyed Peas.
> especially after that football show performance...



+1

Not even bringing Slash on stage helped xD


----------



## Switch30

Damn those guys were tight as hell!!! Even with the issues of illness and broken fingers!! Really enjoyed monuments as well but then again I was a massive fan of fellsilent.


----------



## Despised_0515

So when are they coming back to the LA area?


----------



## New Age Moron

Periphery, Tesseract, and Monuments were great the other night in Sheffield. It was a shame that Jake and Spencer couldn't perform, but the show was excellent regardless, Nolly (aka Gordon Freeman) nailed everything. There was great energy throughout. Also, I briefly met Bulb, which was cool, if surreal - my friends and I were lurking by the bar when suddenly Misha appears, and I'm shaking his hand. I responded to his inquiry of "How's it going?" with a moronic blank stare, as it took a couple of seconds to process that I was conversing with the mastermind of Periphery. Eventually, I managed to correctly reply "awesome." 

Also talked to Alex a bit after the show. Not only are this band great players, they're really humble and friendly people.


----------



## Rook

bulb said:


> It sucks dude, but people get sick sometimes, especially on the road, and vocalists suffer more than anyone else. We have all been sick since we got here and Spence was kinda at his worst today and expecting it to get better by tomorrow, but he just didnt want to take any chances.
> The last time he tried to sing when he was sick and shouldnt have he ended up seriously hurting his voice and couldnt sing for two weeks.
> So our choices were either to cancel or play instrumental, and we chose to play instrumental.



Everyone in this country's been ill the last few weeks, it's crap!

Last time I saw Tess before they went to the states last year Dan was ill. It's frustrating but it just happens. They were still awesome though, lol.

Hope everyone's all better for tomorrow, I'm looking forward to coming down for a watch, it'd be cool to get a chat with some of you guys about the copious amounts of insane gear that will be present. I'm a total geek for that stuff.


----------



## Auning

Does anyone happen to know what string gauge they use on their 7s?


----------



## bulb

Auning said:


> Does anyone happen to know what string gauge they use on their 7s?



We use D'addario 11-68 custom sets


----------



## Rook

Just got in from the reading gig. All three bands were great, Nolly nailed it (great job man, I was rooting for you, literally, i was standing right in front of you haha) and was rocking out air-djenting with Alex. I saw the guy after the show an he said words to the effect of 
"hey man, it was great to rock out with you, I felt like crap before going on and seeing you guys (me and my mate) gave me so much energy and really got me through the show"
I was blown away. Not by that fact that he spoke, but I know bands who have nothing on them that are less humble and approachable.

Really made the night knowing that the guy appreciates us as much as we do him.

Good stuff


----------



## Winspear

Fun111 said:


> Just got in from the reading gig. All three bands were great, Nolly nailed it (great job man, I was rooting for you, literally, i was standing right in front of you haha) and was rocking out air-djenting with Alex. I saw the guy after the show an he said words to the effect of
> "hey man, it was great to rock out with you, I felt like crap before going on and seeing you guys (me and my mate) gave me so much energy and really got me through the show"
> I was blown away. Not by that fact that he spoke, but I know bands who have nothing on them that are less humble and approachable.
> 
> Really made the night knowing that the guy appreciates us as much as we do him.
> 
> Good stuff



Awesome! 
That was the most perfect gig I have ever been to. Absolutely incredible.
Can't get over how good TesseracT were too..the vocals!!And Dans crowd surf ending in hanging upside down from the lighting rig? Hell yes!

Repeat again on Friday!


----------



## Rook

EtherealEntity said:


> Awesome!
> That was the most perfect gig I have ever been to. Absolutely incredible.
> Can't get over how good TesseracT were too..the vocals!!And Dans crowd surf ending in hanging upside down from the lighting rig? Hell yes!
> 
> Repeat again on Friday!



Lol did you hear the bouncer kicked dan out for that!

Literally dragged him arse first to the door, and the main door man was like 'WTF? Get back inside' haha. So random.


----------



## Winspear

Metal 

Also, Nollys pink Daemoness


----------



## Elijah

I gotta say, I'm not in here too often, but I love the fact that Misha is always in here posting and answering questions.
Way to be an awesome guy, Misha!


----------



## 13point9

Yup gig was ace real shame so many people were ill but much kudos to you all for sticking with it and playing regardless 

I was 2 rows back on Misha's side only dude with long hair in that section I think aha, glad I brought t shirts coz the one i was wearing was soaked buy the end of it ~_~

I don't normally go to the front at shows (if ever) but it was def worth it for this gig  wanted to stay and have a quick geek out in regards to the different challenges of having no amps on stage but I had to get my lift pretty soon after...

pissed I can't see them at the underworld too but oh well, my own fault for waiting too long to get tickets lol

also random note no one was playing Ibanez guitar wise (bass was a SR 705 I think though). I know Nolly was a hired gun, but did something happen in regards to that contract/ deal?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Fun111 said:


> Just got in from the reading gig. All three bands were great, Nolly nailed it (great job man, I was rooting for you, literally, i was standing right in front of you haha) and was rocking out air-djenting with Alex. I saw the guy after the show an he said words to the effect of
> "hey man, it was great to rock out with you, I felt like crap before going on and seeing you guys (me and my mate) gave me so much energy and really got me through the show"
> I was blown away. Not by that fact that he spoke, but I know bands who have nothing on them that are less humble and approachable.
> 
> Really made the night knowing that the guy appreciates us as much as we do him.
> 
> Good stuff



dude , I saw you and thought I recognized but I couldn't tell but right from the start you were headbanging right through all the Monuments set, Teserract's and Periphery's...........your neck must fucking kill


----------



## dennychaos

I've known Periphery for about a year and a half now, but just found out about this a while ago. I read all 95 pages in... well I don't know how long but I did it! I wanna be a part of the sevenstring Periphery family <333


----------



## Rook

Wingchunwarrior said:


> dude , I saw you and thought I recognized but I couldn't tell but right from the start you were headbanging right through all the Monuments set, Teserract's and Periphery's...........your neck must fucking kill



Yeah pretty much!

I don't do it often, normally the only gigs I go to are my own and ive not been in a band for 7 months now, lol. I don't really listen to djent much but it was such a good gig, lol. Time for me to disappear back into my jazzy, rocky little hole again. You should come into the the guitarworks on Saturday and say hi  if you recognise me, I'll probably recognise you; quite a lot of guys I see regularly in the shop were looking at me yesterday thinking 'where do I know that guy from?'


----------



## Universe74

Meatbucket said:


> Now he looks like Serj Tankian.



Or Portnoy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'll be at the gig tomorrow night people.  If you see a guy wearing a Gears Of War beanie hat and a Monuments shirt, that'll be me.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

> Yeah pretty much!
> 
> I don't do it often, normally the only gigs I go to are my own and ive not been in a band for 7 months now, lol. I don't really listen to djent much but it was such a good gig, lol. Time for me to disappear back into my jazzy, rocky little hole again. You should come into the the guitarworks on Saturday and say hi if you recognise me, I'll probably recognise you; quite a lot of guys I see regularly in the shop were looking at me yesterday thinking 'where do I know that guy from?'



depressingly and embarrassingly that was my first gig ever being stuck in jungle for like 5 years there's not much connection with the metal world, one hell of a first gig though!

hey! the jazzy/rocky hole is one of the best holes to be in,pretty much in the same place myself

Oh and yeah i think I need some new strings so I might pop in dude


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Don't miss the live stream for tonights show!

The League Of Extraordinary Djentleman Tour on USTREAM: Live at Nottingham Rock City, UK.


----------



## Triple7

what time does that start over here in the states?


----------



## TravisMontgomery

It should start pretty soon. Monuments finished their soundcheck not too long ago.


----------



## Winspear

Thanks so much for that link! If anyone thinks it not working, you need to make an account.


----------



## Triple7

I didn't have to?


Some of the poeple in that chat are ridiculous man.


----------



## Winspear

Triple7 said:


> I didn't have to?
> 
> 
> Some of the poeple in that chat are ridiculous man.



Fair enough 
Yeah


----------



## xeL

Spencer is going to be singing through his Bronchitis  hope he doesn't hurt himself.


----------



## TimSE

xeL said:


> Spencer is going to be singing through his Bronchitis  hope he doesn't hurt himself.



he's struggeling to say the least. massive props for singing at all but i really think he shouldnt. 
Health comes first.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I say props to the guy. Is it dumb? Yeah, sure. But he's giving it a fucking good crack.


----------



## TimSE

Scar Symmetry said:


> I say props to the guy. Is it dumb? Yeah, sure. But he's giving it a fucking good crack.



ya definitely. im seeing them again tomorrow so hopefully his throat doesnt get raped tonight.


----------



## TheSilentWater

Nottingham gig last night was immense, the atmosphere was great and all 3 bands were incredible. Dan from Tesseract was amazing, especially considering his chest infection, and Nolly absolutely nailed it. Although he was playing and Ibanez PGM instead of his Daemoness 6er, which I thought was odd.
I can say I am an advocate of the Axe-Fx straight to board route, though my friends (who weren't wearing ear plugs) said the mix wasn't too clear at times. Frak the Gods was sick, but quite a few didn't notice it had started, 'cause they literally went directly into it from the end of Totla Mad.
All in all, an absolutely godly night, especially since I spoke to members of all the bands afterwards. Such great guys! 



13point9 said:


> also random note no one was playing Ibanez guitar wise (bass was a SR 705 I think though). I know Nolly was a hired gun, but did something happen in regards to that contract/ deal?


I spoke to Alex post-show about this last night, and he said he was still endorsed, but Ibanez hadn't sent over anything for him to play, whereas he had guitars from Mayones and BRJ. Shame they treat their mid-level endorsees as poorly as that.


----------



## Guitarholic

TheSilentWater said:


> I spoke to Alex post-show about this last night, and he said he was still endorsed, but Ibanez hadn't sent over anything for him to play, whereas he had guitars from Mayones and BRJ. Shame they treat their mid-level endorsees as poorly as that.



Problem is that Ibanez does not have rentals/loaners in Europe (or here in the US). As soon as the guitars are sold from Ibanez Japan to the distributors the guitars are property of that distributor. And those guys don't give out rentals as they can't sell the guitars after a band has used them on a tour. Ibanez is trying to fix this problem but it will take some time.

I'm just glad that our good buddies over at Bernie Rico Jr. and Mayones Guitars offered to help out. That was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## dudeskin

awesome gig!! had a great night. thought all bands put on a awesome show. never heard the 1st band before, but will be from now on. tesseract+perfect specially due to the chest infection.

looked like bulb had fun, jumped on the bar, they didnt look impressed but who cares.

all in all, want to go again, now!!


----------



## Rook

Guitarholic said:


> Problem is that Ibanez does not have rentals/loaners in Europe (or here in the US). As soon as the guitars are sold from Ibanez Japan to the distributors the guitars are property of that distributor. And those guys don't give out rentals as they can't sell the guitars after a band has used them on a tour.



You say that, Westside Distribution (Mesa, Martin, T Rex, Elixir etc) give us ex-Artist offers all the time. They're generally trade-for-trade. I don't believe Headstock do it, but they're stock just isn't the same value.

Interesting stuff though.

And the guy up there^^^ that said about treating their mid level endorsees so bad, doesn't Jake have an LACS? A bloody sweet one at that, ha.


----------



## matt397

Guitarholic said:


> Problem is that Ibanez does not have rentals/loaners in Europe (or here in the US). As soon as the guitars are sold from Ibanez Japan to the distributors the guitars are property of that distributor. And those guys don't give out rentals as they can't sell the guitars after a band has used them on a tour. Ibanez is trying to fix this problem but it will take some time.
> 
> I'm just glad that our good buddies over at Bernie Rico Jr. and Mayones Guitars offered to help out. That was AMAZING!!!!



Im sure if Vai or Dino was in a bind an needed a guitar shipped they would find a way.


Fun111 said:


> And the guy up there^^^ that said about treating their mid level endorsees so bad, doesn't Jake have an LACS? A bloody sweet one at that, ha.



Isn't that how an endorsement should work ? You want an artist to whore around your label, hype up your product an show off what its full potential is then shouldn't a custom just be common place with an endorsement ?
I don't care who it is, if I myself had a guitar manufacturer come to me an say "hey man, we want you to play our guitars, exclusively, in the studio and on the road, do some commercials, shoot some online ads an in return we'll give you 40/50/60 - 100% off our stock product, no custom shop though" theres no way in hell I would ever take up on that offer.


----------



## TheSilentWater

matt397 said:


> Im sure if Vai or Dino was in a bind an needed a guitar shipped they would find a way.
> 
> 
> Isn't that how an endorsement should work ? You want an artist to whore around your label, hype up your product an show off what its full potential is then shouldn't a custom just be common place with an endorsement ?
> I don't care who it is, if I myself had a guitar manufacturer come to me an say "hey man, we want you to play our guitars, exclusively, in the studio and on the road, do some commercials, shoot some online ads an in return we'll give you 40/50/60 - 100% off our stock product, no custom shop though" theres no way in hell I would ever take up on that offer.


Precisely, getting a custom shop instrument is all well and good, but as Alex was saying to me, it's not worth paying however much money to the airline company to ship out a multi-thousand dollar investment if they can get guitars at their destination, especially with the added risk of their gear getting fucked up in transit. LACS is sweet and all, but on the road it's about having playable guitars and convenient access to them.


----------



## Winspear

Periphery was yes


----------



## tr0n

They were yes, although I wish they would've played Jetpacks, it's probably my favourite song of theirs. Maybe it was because it was tough for Spencer's voice, but he managed Totla Mad ok. :/


----------



## bulb

tr0n said:


> They were yes, although I wish they would've played Jetpacks, it's probably my favourite song of theirs. Maybe it was because it was tough for Spencer's voice, but he managed Totla Mad ok. :/




To be fair dude, spence shouldn't have beee singing but he's doing it because he loves you guys, so we played our shorter set, and he still had to give it his all for you guys, h was puking between his lines when we were playing the walk...just be gladhe got up there at all and next time around we will play it if the uk doesn't kick our ass again...


----------



## DLG

for being sick, spencer sounds pretty great there.


----------



## Breadmonkey

Fair fucks to Spencer, he did a great job. When he was battling through the pukes during the walk my respect for him shot up X1000 (and I already loved Spencer) Such dedication to the fans.

Matt Halpern is one of the soundest lads I've ever met and a great teacher, so glad I got to have a lesson with him. Absolute chief!

All in all that was the most groove-heavy night ever, all the bands were absolutely incredible and I can honestly say it was the best gig I've ever been to (they topped Karnivool for me). I nearly passed out a couple times during Periphery's set, it was so fucking hot in the pit it was insane!

Periphery are going to take over the world and I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords!


----------



## tr0n

bulb said:


> To be fair dude, spence shouldn't have beee singing but he's doing it because he loves you guys, so we played our shorter set, and he still had to give it his all for you guys, h was puking between his lines when we were playing the walk...just be gladhe got up there at all and next time around we will play it if the uk doesn't kick our ass again...



For sure, I'm not knocking him at all, singing with bronchitis ain't easy I bet. Thanks for signing my deluxe edition by the way, it was a pleasure to just shake your hand.


----------



## JaeSwift

Was going to go to Periphery @ 013, Tilburg, Holland tonight but it's sold out. All the personal commotion this week made me forget to buy a friggin' ticket.

Kicking myself now.

EDIT: Just got a ticket!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Last night was incredible, massive respect to Spencer for singing. He definitely sounded ill when he started speaking, but still sounded amazing as did the rest of the band. Also got an interview with Alex beforehand which was awesome, I'll be posting that soon enough.

I hope Spence and Jake are both back on fighting form soon, thank you for coming to the UK and putting on one of the best shows I've ever been to. Brilliant night.


----------



## DanielKRego

Periphery tour bus shenanigans. Matt singing, if you guys haven't seen this yet. They put it up today. Hilarious!


----------



## bulb

Thanks to everyone who came out on the UK leg of the tour, we had such a blast playing for you guys, seriously some of the best shows we have ever played, and for me personally, London was just something else, definitely my favorite show i have ever played!

We also want to thank the UK for its wonderful weather and general lack of Periphery Diarrhea with this song:


----------



## KoenDercksen

You guys are playing in Tilburg now... I wanted to go SO BAD


----------



## Winspear

bulb said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out on the UK leg of the tour, we had such a blast playing for you guys, seriously some of the best shows we have ever played, and for me personally, London was just something else, definitely my favorite show i have ever played!



Glad to hear! Definately my favourite show I have ever attended  And I enjoyed screaming in your face!Enjoy the rest of your tour and I hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## Jango

Is it known whether Jake's finger will be okay for the US dates? End of March, specifically.


----------



## bulb

Jango said:


> Is it known whether Jake's finger will be okay for the US dates? End of March, specifically.



Doc said 3 weeks it SHOULD be fine, but you never know with these things, we are hoping for the best!


----------



## BangandBreach

Does anyone have a lead on old Periphery Lyrics? Specifically this version of Letter Experiment?


----------



## FrankeR

Just came back from Tilburg, shit was cash.
I also got a couple of clips if you guys are interested.


----------



## JaeSwift

Same here, it was fucking nuts!


----------



## Yaris

FrankeR said:


> I also got a couple of clips if you guys are interested.


----------



## Rook

matt397 said:


> Isn't that how an endorsement should work ? You want an artist to whore around your label, hype up your product an show off what its full potential is then shouldn't a custom just be common place with an endorsement ?
> I don't care who it is, if I myself had a guitar manufacturer come to me an say "hey man, we want you to play our guitars, exclusively, in the studio and on the road, do some commercials, shoot some online ads an in return we'll give you 40/50/60 - 100% off our stock product, no custom shop though" theres no way in hell I would ever take up on that offer.



It think you missed my point


----------



## FrankeR

Light


Totla Mad


I would have recorded The Walk too if it wasn't so awesome in the crowd.


----------



## matt397

Fun111 said:


> It think you missed my point


Maybe I am, the point Im trying to make is that if your a builder and you want to endorse an artist to showcase your product then a custom made instrument should be expected. So to say that Ibanez wont ship them an instrument for overseas tours but hey, they made them a custom instrument at some point in time, is not really an acceptable reason to not ship an instrument out to them. Don't get me wrong I don't think they should ship them an LACS, but even packing up a few fucking GIO7's would of been more of an effort then what they have done.

Maybe I am missing your point  I just thought you were pointing out that ibanez made them LACS's an that excuses Ibanez of helping them out for overseas tours.


----------



## TreWatson

BangandBreach said:


> Does anyone have a lead on old Periphery Lyrics? Specifically this version of Letter Experiment?




fuck yeah, old school periph with Veredika.

but i personally like the newer version.


----------



## vampiregenocide

matt397 said:


> Maybe I am, the point Im trying to make is that if your a builder and you want to endorse an artist to showcase your product then a custom made instrument should be expected. So to say that Ibanez wont ship them an instrument for overseas tours but hey, they made them a custom instrument at some point in time, is not really an acceptable reason to not ship an instrument out to them. Don't get me wrong I don't think they should ship them an LACS, but even packing up a few fucking GIO7's would of been more of an effort then what they have done.
> 
> Maybe I am missing your point  I just thought you were pointing out that ibanez made them LACS's an that excuses Ibanez of helping them out for overseas tours.


 
Ibanez has a small custom shop and a lot of endorsers. They don't give everyone customs because that would be alot of guitars to make, and some more well known artists get several builds per year (Steve Vai, Dino Cazares etc). Some bands that aren't well known get smaller endorsements, which means they might get featured in adverts or whatnot, and either get a discount or free production models. These bands aren't well known enough to warrant a full endorsement and access to the custom shop, but they still get free/discount equipment which in such an expensive industry, is a lot better than nothing. 

As for not sending him a guitar, thats just down to the fact they don't have a distributor in Europe (A lot of endorsees here have to order from Ibanez and get them sent out). This isn't ideal but at least Alex is in Periphery, who pretty much have top range guitars coming out of their ears.


----------



## DVRP

Periphery come to Vancouver, I feel neglected.


----------



## bulb

vampiregenocide said:


> Ibanez has a small custom shop and a lot of endorsers. They don't give everyone customs because that would be alot of guitars to make, and some more well known artists get several builds per year (Steve Vai, Dino Cazares etc). Some bands that aren't well known get smaller endorsements, which means they might get featured in adverts or whatnot, and either get a discount or free production models. These bands aren't well known enough to warrant a full endorsement and access to the custom shop, but they still get free/discount equipment which in such an expensive industry, is a lot better than nothing.
> 
> As for not sending him a guitar, thats just down to the fact they don't have a distributor in Europe (A lot of endorsees here have to order from Ibanez and get them sent out). This isn't ideal but at least Alex is in Periphery, who pretty much have top range guitars coming out of their ears.



And because Bernie and Mayones both take excellent care of me and support the band even though they aren't the biggest companies out there, alex at least has mayones and rico guitars he can play every night, and so he does...


----------



## vampiregenocide

bulb said:


> And because Bernie and Mayones both take excellent care of me and support the band even though they aren't the biggest companies out there, alex at least has mayones and rico guitars he can play every night, and so he does...


 
Yeah man, there are far worse guitars to get stuck with on tour.


----------



## Brandon

Super excited for tomorrow in Hamburg!


----------



## Jango

bulb said:


> Doc said 3 weeks it SHOULD be fine, but you never know with these things, we are hoping for the best!



Glad to hear it!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Last friday at their gig in Camden, I interviewed Alex Bois, so here it is! (Sorry I look terrible, I was born that way )


----------



## DaveCarter

More footage from the London gig, 4:10 was a nice surprise!


----------



## etcetera

DaveCarter said:


> More footage from the London gig, 4:10 was a nice surprise!




That was insane, took me completely by surprise.


----------



## TimTomTum

Berlin today! Gotta take my train in some minutes. So excited.


----------



## Gitte

Berlin!!!  I Will Be There Tonight!!


----------



## Misanthropy

anyone see near the end of periph`s set when spencer kinda collapsed on the stage?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Apparently he was like vomiting and shit.


----------



## Universe74

DVRP said:


> Periphery come to Vancouver, I feel neglected.



This man is wise.


----------



## Breadmonkey

vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently he was like vomiting and shit.



He had a few mini-barfs from what I saw but nothing substantial I think. What a chief.


----------



## Rook

matt397 said:


> Maybe I am missing your point  I just thought you were pointing out that ibanez made them LACS's an that excuses Ibanez of helping them out for overseas tours.



No.

Somebody said Ibanez don't treat their mid level endorsees very well, yet Jake and Alex have LACS guitars - I don't know whether they paid for them or whatnot, but tbh if I was offered an LACS, I wouldn't feel mistreated haha.

I don't know who the transport of guitars is up to, I would initally have assumed it was up to the owner to carry his own guitar round on tour, but it seems to be more complicated than that, I have no idea haha. Sounds like the guys at BRJ and Mayones (who I met at London Guitar Show a couple of years ago, so know for a fact) are really great dudes. I'd love to work closer with a smaller company rather than be _another_ endorsee for one of the big boys.


----------



## Rook

Oh yeah, why I came into this thread.

Anybody (bulb...?) shed a little light on the kind of hardware/software that being used to record these tracks? The production's amazing. I'm not really into recording, I've never really tried but I didn't realise it was possible to get these kind of results from home.

Kudos for that by the way, hardware and software aside, it takes some serious skill and work to produce something like that.


----------



## BangandBreach

TreWatson said:


> fuck yeah, old school periph with Veredika.
> 
> but i personally like the newer version.



Oh yeah, I much prefer the newer version of this song, but no disrespect intended to Spencer, I prefer the heavier vocals.

The 'Walk hard' track that he put up on his Myspace was AMAZING. I'm hoping they it'll be available for purchase/download sometimes soon.


----------



## StupidDav

Got a vid from the Portsmouth gig, was such an epic night!


----------



## TreWatson

BangandBreach said:


> Oh yeah, I much prefer the newer version of this song, but no disrespect intended to Spencer, I prefer the heavier vocals.
> 
> The 'Walk hard' track that he put up on his Myspace was AMAZING. I'm hoping they it'll be available for purchase/download sometimes soon.


oh, i understand what you mean. me and veredika are talking about putting him on one of the tracks for the vocal version of monarch. i love his vocals too.

spencer's definitely coming into his own as a vocalist (well, not at this exact point in time because the LXD tour is apparently cursed lol, j/k) and i have nothing but respect for his growth. i was really reluctant at first (Barretto fanboy. sue me), but he's won me over, for certain. haha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fun111 said:


> Oh yeah, why I came into this thread.
> 
> Anybody (bulb...?) shed a little light on the kind of hardware/software that being used to record these tracks? The production's amazing. I'm not really into recording, I've never really tried but I didn't realise it was possible to get these kind of results from home.
> 
> Kudos for that by the way, hardware and software aside, it takes some serious skill and work to produce something like that.



If you're asking what he used for the album, that'd be something like this:
Axe-FX Ultra for guitars
Pod X3 for bass
Superior Drummer 2 (+Metal Foundry) for drums
Some epic engineering skills for vocals

Tracked in Cubase 5(?).

+ Bulb as the engineer

= Periphery album

Last time I heard, he said that Blackmachines are his favourite six strings when it comes to recording. And for seven that would be JP7. Don't know if he used Bareknuckles for all the guitar tracks on the album, but atleast the blackmachines did have BKP's.

Bassist AFAIK, used a dingwall, ibanez or Mishas Schecter.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## drmosh

Just got back from the Munich gig. Fucking awesome show.
Safety fire really impressed me, great songs and cool guys.
I wasn't a Monuments fan before, but now I certainly am. They fucking kicked the fuck out of that venue. damn.
And as for periphery, Spencer did sing after all though I doubt it was the right decision for his voice but for the fans it was amazing. Thank you so much to all the guys in Periphery for pulling through (especially spencer) considering all the ailments and illnesses. Jake did look a bit bored behind the merch stand, poor guy.
I was stupid enough to ask him how his finger was, I wonder how often he gets asked that every day, whoops.


----------



## Plankis

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Some epic engineering skills for vocals


I believe the mic used was a Sony C800G.


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> If you're asking what he used for the album, that'd be something like this:
> Axe-FX Ultra for guitars
> Pod X3 for bass
> Superior Drummer 2 (+Metal Foundry) for drums
> Some epic engineering skills for vocals
> 
> Tracked in Cubase 5(?).
> 
> + Bulb as the engineer
> 
> = Periphery album
> 
> Last time I heard, he said that Blackmachines are his favourite six strings when it comes to recording. And for seven that would be JP7. Don't know if he used Bareknuckles for all the guitar tracks on the album, but atleast the blackmachines did have BKP's.
> 
> Bassist AFAIK, used a dingwall, ibanez or Mishas Schecter.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



The drums actually were just S2.0, didnt use metal foundry on it at all.
We used a TLM149 for the screams and most of the vocals and a Sony C800G for all the singing on Jetpacks, the Choruses of All New Materials and Buttersnips and all the singing on Zyglrox and Racecar (the studio we recorded at didnt have that mic till the end of the session sadly)
All through an A Designs Pacifica Preamp.

Bass was a Schecter Stiletto 5 String piece of crap with dead strings through my podx3 haha, gonna get a Mayones bass for the next album, tried a few out and they are EPIC AS SHIT!!

Guitars were Blackmachine B2 with BKP Coldsweat/Painkiller combo for all 6 string stuff, all cleans and layers on all songs that i could play on it and all leads.
JP7 with the original custom dimarzios (amazing pickups!) for 7 string rhythms and cleans and layers i couldnt get with the B2

Used axefx on everything, nothing in front nothing after, straight to a presonus firepod interface.


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> Just got back from the Munich gig. Fucking awesome show.
> Safety fire really impressed me, great songs and cool guys.
> I wasn't a Monuments fan before, but now I certainly am. They fucking kicked the fuck out of that venue. damn.
> And as for periphery, Spencer did sing after all though I doubt it was the right decision for his voice but for the fans it was amazing. Thank you so much to all the guys in Periphery for pulling through (especially spencer) considering all the ailments and illnesses. Jake did look a bit bored behind the merch stand, poor guy.
> I was stupid enough to ask him how his finger was, I wonder how often he gets asked that every day, whoops.



Thanks so much for coming out dude, though i must admit today was not our best show by a long shot (especially with the power cutting out TWICE!? WTF?), but i guarantee you next time around we will be better and so will our performance haha!


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Thanks so much for coming out dude, though i must admit today was not our best show by a long shot (especially with the power cutting out TWICE!? WTF?), but i guarantee you next time around we will be better and so will our performance haha!




Yeah, that was pretty funny  But you know nobody gave a fuck right? Shit happens. It was made funnier by the moments it happened at. ABOUT TO FUCKING GO CRAZY HEAVY.......black. I hope your equipment didn't get damaged by it.
I was gonna say hi to you after the gig, but you guys looked pretty pooped so I just bought a shirt and went home. Another day, and I'll bring you some cheese too 

Also, big up to the safety fire for coming all the way by (6 hehe) trains to Munich after their van broke down, with no equipment. For me it was well worth it, so thank you very much!

and of course thanks for all bands for putting on a damn good show. I must say they could have done with turning the PA down a little for Periphery, at least leaving it at the same level as for Monuments. 
That venue doesn't need to be blasted like crazy.


----------



## elrrek

Vienna, Austria tonight. I'm going.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> The drums actually were just S2.0, didnt use metal foundry on it at all.
> We used a TLM149 for the screams and most of the vocals and a Sony C800G for all the singing on Jetpacks, the Choruses of All New Materials and Buttersnips and all the singing on Zyglrox and Racecar (the studio we recorded at didnt have that mic till the end of the session sadly)
> All through an A Designs Pacifica Preamp.
> 
> Bass was a Schecter Stiletto 5 String piece of crap with dead strings through my podx3 haha, gonna get a Mayones bass for the next album, tried a few out and they are EPIC AS SHIT!!
> 
> Guitars were Blackmachine B2 with BKP Coldsweat/Painkiller combo for all 6 string stuff, all cleans and layers on all songs that i could play on it and all leads.
> JP7 with the original custom dimarzios (amazing pickups!) for 7 string rhythms and cleans and layers i couldnt get with the B2
> 
> Used axefx on everything, nothing in front nothing after, straight to a presonus firepod interface.



Yea, one of the things that bothered me on the album was the lack of bass audibility. It sure was there beefing the guitars, but didn't pop out as an instrument that well.

Also hoping for some seriously killing bass lines for the new album!

So do you think that you're using podx3 for bass on upcoming releases as well? I've gotten some seriously epic bass sounds out of the Axe-FX, but do you think that podx3 is the one for bass?


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea, one of the things that bothered me on the album was the lack of bass audibility. It sure was there beefing the guitars, but didn't pop out as an instrument that well.
> 
> Also hoping for some seriously killing bass lines for the new album!
> 
> So do you think that you're using podx3 for bass on upcoming releases as well? I've gotten some seriously epic bass sounds out of the Axe-FX, but do you think that podx3 is the one for bass?



i was actually really happy with the way the bass came out on the recording to be honest, despite the crappy bass it still sounded good to me
its definitely designed to mesh perfectly with the guitars so that they become one instrument, but there are some sections where its on its own and i was stoked with how that came out
so im definitely sticking with the x3 for bass


----------



## exxecutor

Just came home from the Vienna show... What an evening! Great performances by all bands, huge sound, nice setlist and so many beautiful guitars 
Thanks guys!


----------



## georg_f

gig in Vienna yesterday was beyond amazing
Spencer was singing like a maniac again

I was in the very front row: There was lots of strobe light blinding my eyes, Bulb almost poked me in the eye with the pointy headstock of his guitar... need to dodge that when in the front row... also need to doge some of Spencers microphone swings lol
well, the meaning of all this is that the stage was hilariously small, the drums had to be placed under a small arch (the venue is built under an almost historical bridge)... but I think this added to the whole experience, it was an up close and personal gig... place was packed

oh and Periphery really worked the subwoofers that are placed under the stage, directly in front of you if you are in the front row


----------



## Rook

Kurkkuviipale said:


> If you're asking what he used for the album, that'd be something like this:
> Axe-FX Ultra for guitars
> Pod X3 for bass
> Superior Drummer 2 (+Metal Foundry) for drums
> Some epic engineering skills for vocals
> 
> Tracked in Cubase 5(?).
> 
> + Bulb as the engineer
> 
> = Periphery album
> 
> Last time I heard, he said that Blackmachines are his favourite six strings when it comes to recording. And for seven that would be JP7. Don't know if he used Bareknuckles for all the guitar tracks on the album, but atleast the blackmachines did have BKP's.
> 
> Bassist AFAIK, used a dingwall, ibanez or Mishas Schecter.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



It wasn't so much the tone as the production value; incredible quality for what's essentially a bedroom recording!

Any hardware between axe/pod haha, that's what I'm interested in.


----------



## georg_f

just checked the mentioned microphones and... holy crap, it's some really expensive stuff:
Sony C800G: 8800$
Neumann TLM 149: 5000$



Fun111 said:


> It wasn't so much the tone as the production value; incredible quality for what's essentially a bedroom recording!
> 
> Any hardware between axe/pod haha, that's what I'm interested in.


might be straigt into the recording interface. I'm assuming that there are lots of vst plugins in Cubase though that shape the sound. The most expertise lies probably in the settings and combination of all those vsts, rather than the settings of the HW preamp stuff (excluding the Axe Fx)


BY THE WAY: Does anyone know what live mic Spencer is using? He clearly brought his own mic as opposed to using one from the venue. It looke really neat, it had some sort of titanium chrome looking finish...


----------



## bulb

Fun111 said:


> It wasn't so much the tone as the production value; incredible quality for what's essentially a bedroom recording!
> 
> Any hardware between axe/pod haha, that's what I'm interested in.



nothing in front, nothing after on either axefx or pod, i used cheapo 1/4 inch cables out to my presonus firepod
worked fine for me!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> nothing in front, nothing after on either axefx or pod, i used cheapo 1/4 inch cables out to my presonus firepod
> worked fine for me!



Worked fine for us too! 

And all the boys used same guitars, not their own, am I right?

E: Now that we're talking of production, I'm going to ask one thing that's been in my mind for long. How do you pan your guitars, and how many guitar tracks do you keep per riff?


----------



## petereanima

georg_f said:


> the drums had to be placed under a small arch (the venue is built under an almost historical bridge)...



Thats the ussual place for the drums at the Chelsea.  Except for really small bands, 2-man-projects and stuff, but also those like to place the drums there mostly.

Concert was good. It's not really my cup of tea, but i enjoy watching good musicians. Tight performance, no complains!


----------



## bulb

georg_f said:


> just checked the mentioned microphones and... holy crap, it's some really expensive stuff:
> Sony C800G: 8800$
> Neumann TLM 149: 5000$
> 
> 
> might be straigt into the recording interface. I'm assuming that there are lots of vst plugins in Cubase though that shape the sound. The most expertise lies probably in the settings and combination of all those vsts, rather than the settings of the HW preamp stuff (excluding the Axe Fx)
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY: Does anyone know what live mic Spencer is using? He clearly brought his own mic as opposed to using one from the venue. It looke really neat, it had some sort of titanium chrome looking finish...



actually i think its was a tlm 103, that one is more like 1000 bucks and im not crazy about it, but yeah the c800g is really pricey haha, just the power supply for it is expensive.

his live mic is a blue encore 200 which actually sounds amazing. its an active dynamic mic, it is incredibly detailed and suits his voice really well. the only issue with it is that on small stages, because matt hits his drums so hard and because its such a hot mic, it picks up way too much of matt, especially when spence is not singing, and that kinda messes with the live mix.
trying to find a mic that would counter that problem and still sound good. maybe the audix i5, or maybe blue has another mic that does that cuz their mics are pretty damn amazing


----------



## 13point9

Yo Bulb if you see The Safety Fire's driver, Marc, give him a hug, I hear he's been going through hell on the tour


----------



## Goatchrist

Anyone else attending the show in Switzerland tonight? Let me know!


----------



## georg_f

bulb said:


> actually i think its was a tlm 103, that one is more like 1000 bucks and im not crazy about it, but yeah the c800g is really pricey haha, just the power supply for it is expensive.
> 
> his live mic is a blue encore 200 which actually sounds amazing. its an active dynamic mic, it is incredibly detailed and suits his voice really well. the only issue with it is that on small stages, because matt hits his drums so hard and because its such a hot mic, it picks up way too much of matt, especially when spence is not singing, and that kinda messes with the live mix.
> trying to find a mic that would counter that problem and still sound good. maybe the audix i5, or maybe blue has another mic that does that cuz their mics are pretty damn amazing


 
cool, thanks for the infos. Blue mics are indeed amazing. I have a blueberry.

All the encore 200 needs would be an on/off switch then, someone needs to mod it


----------



## Rook

bulb said:


> nothing in front, nothing after on either axefx or pod, i used cheapo 1/4 inch cables out to my presonus firepod
> worked fine for me!



Cheers mate!


----------



## b00nb00n

Matt doesn't only break three cymbals with one swing of a stick, he also destroys his bass drum pedal by mistake, letting it fly around the stage before it damages a XLR cable. Glad I'm still alive  Sick show guys 



Goatchrist said:


> Anyone else attending the show in Switzerland tonight? Let me know!



Baden? Don't tell me you're the dude who hit me up because the Periphery shirt you wanted was not available at the merch booth...


----------



## mhickman2

I'm interested to hear this too!



Kurkkuviipale said:


> Worked fine for us too!
> 
> And all the boys used same guitars, not their own, am I right?
> 
> E: Now that we're talking of production, I'm going to ask one thing that's been in my mind for long. How do you pan your guitars, and how many guitar tracks do you keep per riff?


----------



## Goatchrist

> Baden? Don't tell me you're the dude who hit me up because the Periphery shirt you wanted was not available at the merch booth...



Yeah, that was me! 

THis was one of the best concert I've ever been.. no doubt.. but way too short


----------



## Gitte

so berlin was the only show with no singer?? hmmm wow he got better very fast... good for me that i didnt pay for my ticket...


----------



## drmosh

Gitte said:


> so berlin was the only show with no singer?? hmmm wow he got better very fast... good for me that i didnt pay for my ticket...



He sang in Munich, but he really shouldn't have. He was very ill and you could tell he was straining the shit out of his voice.

and since you didn't pay for your ticket I hope you bought a t-shirt. The rest of the band was still there and gave it their all


----------



## TimTomTum

Berlin was supermega. And thanks to you, misha, for letting me play your Rico.
After that show I felt like an annoying foolish fanboy. But it was worth it. 






Even though it was instrumental the show was so energetic. My mate and me, we were flashed, our whole train ride back home. Please, come back for more!


----------



## FrankeR

I had to do it.


----------



## DVRP

Periphery just posted this on fb! Its pretty sweet


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

THE FUCK of amount porn in that video.


----------



## eurolove

saw you guys in Nottingham, the live tone was sublime  it was great that you stayed behind to talk afterwards, everyone was really modest as well! if you are reading this Misha, i was the dude who shouted "i want your babies!" considerably loudly.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

My band Arc will have the pleasure of opening for the mighty Periphery when they come through Knoxville TN! Yay!


----------



## ROAR

^Dude Ben I'll be there! 
Maybe I'll bring my Axe-Fx so you can swirl it.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BangandBreach

TreWatson said:


> oh, i understand what you mean. me and veredika are talking about putting him on one of the tracks for the vocal version of monarch. i love his vocals too.
> 
> spencer's definitely coming into his own as a vocalist (well, not at this exact point in time because the LXD tour is apparently cursed lol, j/k) and i have nothing but respect for his growth. i was really reluctant at first (Barretto fanboy. sue me), but he's won me over, for certain. haha.



Oh yes, I haven't a single negative thing to say about Spencer's vocals as well, and have enjoyed his growth.


----------



## Lon

barettos hair > spencers hair

but vocalwise spence rules


----------



## bulb

here is a nice high quality video from our show in vienna


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

What kit is Matt playing with?


----------



## georg_f

^^^^so awseome
oh god, my jumping at 02:15 lol


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> What kit is Matt playing with?



The venue we were playing had this tiny alcove for the drums and no space for other gear, so all 3 bands had to use the same kit, and since matt's kit isnt too friendly on other drummers what with it having only 1 tom, we decided to use mikey's kit.
so yeah this is the rare occasion on which you can see matt playing on a relatively large kit haha


----------



## nojyeloot

bulb said:


> here is a nice high quality video from our show in vienna




I may have missed this earlier in the thread, but where's Jake in that vid? Pretty sweet seeing Browne up there though


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

nojyeloot said:


> I may have missed this earlier in the thread, but where's Jake in that vid? Pretty sweet seeing Browne up there though



Well you sure have missed it big time. Jake's got fretting hand (?) middle (?) finger broken and he can't play anything, but Buttersnips tappin part.


----------



## nojyeloot

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well you sure have missed it big time. Jake's got fretting hand (?) middle (?) finger broken and he can't play anything, but Buttersnips tappin part.


 
Well crap man... sorry to hear that. What a bummer. 

Thanks for letting me know Kurkkuviipale


----------



## drmosh

It's not broken, it's was dislocated. Still no better though for playing guitar.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yea, sorry if I caused any misunderstardings, english is not my native language.


----------



## drmosh

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea, sorry if I caused any misunderstardings, english is not my native language.



Not your fault, the term broken was being tossed around all over the place by lots of people.


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> Not your fault, the term broken was being tossed around all over the place by lots of people.



to be clear, it was dislocated but also had a minor fracture, if it had only been a dislocation he would have been good to go a week later, but because of the minor fracture, he still cant play guitar


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> to be clear, it was dislocated but also had a minor fracture, if it had only been a dislocation he would have been good to go a week later, but because of the minor fracture, he still cant play guitar



ah, no wonder the difference in terms getting used. I hope he recovers soon and thanks for clarifying!


----------



## JoeyBTL

bulb said:


> to be clear, it was dislocated but also had a minor fracture, if it had only been a dislocation he would have been good to go a week later, but because of the minor fracture, he still cant play guitar



this makes much more sense to me now. when i saw that he dis-located it I thought, why don't they just re-locate it and move on


----------



## Guitarholic

The ever growing collection. From top left to bottom right: Jake Bowen, Misha Mansoor, Periphery, Mark Holcomb, my own pick, a row of sample picks for Alex Bois, Meshuggah, Chris Broderick, Mark Tremonti, Andy Aledort. Need more!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitarholic said:


> The ever growing collection. From top left to bottom right: Jake Bowen, Misha Mansoor, Periphery, Mark Holcomb, my own pick, a row of sample picks for Alex Bois, Meshuggah, Chris Broderick, Mark Tremonti, Andy Aledort. Need more!



Whoa that is a nice collection, I only got one from John Petrucci.


----------



## drmosh

I'll have to take a pic of my collection soon, I collected loads when I was young, Vai, Satch, Dimebag, Dweezil, Gilbert and some other random ones


----------



## Guitarholic

drmosh said:


> I'll have to take a pic of my collection soon, I collected loads when I was young, Vai, Satch, Dimebag, Dweezil, Gilbert and some other random ones



I'd love to see a picture! I just posted mine because I got all these neato Periphery picks


----------



## SDM305

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...et=a.355014056907.193704.160175836907&theater

Awesome EP cover Art


----------



## technomancer




----------



## DVRP

I really really like the album cover. Alot.


----------



## Plankis

Yeah that cover looks amazing. They should've left out "EP" though. Just "Icarus" would've sufficed in my opinion.


----------



## bulb

Plankis said:


> Yeah that cover looks amazing. They should've left out "EP" though. Just "Icarus" would've sufficed in my opinion.



As much as i agree that it would be cool to just have it be "Icarus", we definitely wanted people to know that this was an Ep and not a full release!


----------



## sahaal

technomancer said:


>



that's hot


----------



## JakePeriphery

Hey dudes, just wanted to chime in since you guys were talking about my finger 

A dislocation isn't as easy as popping back in place or relocating it as it were. Depending on the severity of the dislocation, you do severe damage to the ligaments and tendons that allow your joint to move and flex, in my case I completely fucked my ligaments and tendon, and put undue stress on the joints integrity, which takes a very long time to heal (long from my perspective because I haven't gone a day without playing the guitar). I haven't spoke to the other guys about it much but there was only the possibility of a slight fracture, couldn't get a straight answer from the docs in the UK - they were actually technicians - not that I'm complaining the free health care definitely came to the rescue, but as soon as I got back into the states I had a doctor look at my x-rays and there was no fracture, in fact it was flawlessly relocated back into the joint - but he did say that it was a very bad dislocation. So it's gonna take a couple more weeks for this shit to get back to normal - so bummed - worst thing that has ever happened to me.

So John Browne is gonna step up to the plate for a couple weeks so I can stay at home and get 100% better.

I'll be back.


----------



## drmosh

All the best Jake!
I hope I didn't annoy you too much asking about your hand at the Munich gig


----------



## DVRP

Cant say it enough but hope your finger is better soon. I know what its like to not be able to play guitar because of injuries


----------



## JakePeriphery

drmosh said:


> All the best Jake!
> I hope I didn't annoy you too much asking about your hand at the Munich gig





DVRP said:


> Cant say it enough but hope your finger is better soon. I know what its like to not be able to play guitar because of injuries



Thanks dudes, of course you didn't annoy me, it makes the stress of it easier knowing that people actually care.


----------



## Sofos

JakePeriphery said:


> Thanks dudes, of course you didn't annoy me, it makes the stress of it easier knowing that people actually care.



all the best man. can't wait to see u guys live, when u get better and play a Georgia show, ill try and be there, along with the large fanbase you have in Columbus, GA.


----------



## TimTomTum

How about doing some great clean twohandtappings for the upcoming album and practice your right hand while you have time? I LOVE the buttersnips tapping.


----------



## ManBeast

how did it dislocate?


----------



## Cynic

Here's a full cover of Zyglrox from my vocalist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npgHD5KmUlU

Enjoy!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cynic said:


> Here's a full cover of Zyglrox from my vocalist.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




That was absolutely spot on. Your singer has talent, really!


----------



## Customisbetter

Cynic said:


> Here's a full cover of Zyglrox from my vocalist.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




WOW


----------



## DVRP

Your singer. Is a badass.


----------



## Breadmonkey

ManBeast said:


> how did it dislocate?



Vigorous fingerbang....

JOKING!

I think I saw somewhere he had a nasty fall or something.


----------



## Troll

wat djent?


----------



## Cynic

I dun get it.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Breadmonkey said:


> Vigorous fingerbang....
> 
> JOKING!
> 
> I think I saw somewhere he had a nasty fall or something.



I was hanging the Periphery backdrop, fell, ouch.


----------



## Opion

I've never dislocated anything but I've pinched a nerve in my fretting hand index finger, that shit drove me insane for a few weeks...
Hopefully your finger will be good to go for the FTM/STS tour, was hoping on getting lessons from you, Jake - either way I do wish a speedy recovery, can't wait to see you back on the stage.


----------



## Breadmonkey

JakePeriphery said:


> I was hanging the Periphery backdrop, fell, ouch.



Shit buzz, dude. Get well soon and stay sane


----------



## The McThief

Just out of curiosity, will the new EP also have an instrumental version? I'd love to have both versions to see how much Spencer has improved and the instrumental version to help me chill on long trips <3


----------



## Jogeta

Cynic said:


> Here's a full cover of Zyglrox from my vocalist.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!





Swap my vocalist for yours?


----------



## DVRP

Periphery on Sonisphere. Badass. Good luck guys! That line up looks to be one of the most badass things EVER.


----------



## gunshow86de

DVRP said:


> Periphery on Sonisphere. Badass. Good luck guys! That line up looks to be one of the most badass things EVER.


 
Finally. My prayers are answered. Periphery and House of Pain will be on the same bill. Can I get a remix? 'Djent Around' 

Seriously, these Euro festivals are so diverse. It reminds me of the Black Dahlia Murder DVD; they played the same festival as DJ Jazzy Jeff (yes, Jazz from Fresh Prince of Bellaire). They left a note on his dressing room, "please come hang out with us, we will provide pot."


----------



## Quinny

Sonisphere = sweet indeed! Me and the missus will be there. Loving the line-up!!!!


----------



## Matti_Ice

periphery DVD please, now hurry, don't make me wait as long as I did for Meshuggahs


----------



## matt397




----------



## synrgy

*edit* I love how the conversation about French Door Knobs gets cut off in the interview. "I think it's when you stick your*"


----------



## cfrank

Pee-EEE-RRR- I P H E R.... Y


----------



## ROAR

Matti_Ice said:


> periphery DVD please, now hurry, don't make me wait as long as I did for Meshuggahs



But wouldn't that make it so much more epic!?


----------



## gunshow86de

cfrank said:


> Pee-EEE-RRR- I P H E R.... Y




Reminds me of that Spinal Tap scene;

"It sounds ragga, you don't wanna go ragga."


----------



## Lukifer

So any Tulsa, Ok area people going to the show??? Would be cool to meet some people from here at what is sure to be a badass show, and shoot the shit. Maybe we can convince Bulb to let us back stage!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

gunshow86de said:


> Reminds me of that Spinal Tap scene;
> 
> "It sounds ragga, you don't wanna go ragga."




Barbershop Ragga!

Speaking of which... is anyone else itching for preorders for dems EP?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Mo Jiggity said:


> Speaking of which... is anyone else itching for preorders for dems EP?



Word cotton! Nice tap reference by the way xD


----------



## sahaal

So I was playing around with that Akinator thing (Akinator, the Web Genius link for those who don't know) and the person I was using was Misha, and after a bunch of really broad questions it asked me if I was in good terms with my character and guessed Misha. What in the fuck does that have to do with anything? haha.


----------



## pineappleman

So I just discovered the song "If I Had You" by Adam Lambert and was amazed by how much he sounds like Spencer when he hits those UBER-high notes. New cover song guys?


----------



## KoenDercksen

pineappleman said:


> So I just discovered the song "If I Had You" by Adam Lambert and was amazed by how much he sounds like Spencer when he hits those UBER-high notes. New cover song guys?


----------



## eegor

Just saw Periphery last night in ATX. They put on such an amazing show.


----------



## bulb

pineappleman said:


> So I just discovered the song "If I Had You" by Adam Lambert and was amazed by how much he sounds like Spencer when he hits those UBER-high notes. New cover song guys?



Haha you arent the first person to compare their vocal styles, they both have that range where they can hit relatively low and high notes without struggling. Adam Lambert has a phenomenal voice, so Spence would actually take that as a huge compliment!


----------



## Lukifer

So if Spence gets sick will you all ask Adam Lambert to fill in???


----------



## msalazar

just opened for Periphery earlier today in Lubbock,TX. Sweet!


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> So if Spence gets sick will you all ask Adam Lambert to fill in???



i wonder if he can scream? would be sick, i want him to do guest vox, and you can play the whos singing what game haha


----------



## Lukifer

Haha that would make Adam a little bit cooler! I bet you give him the right motivation he can scream!!!


----------



## Cynic

pineappleman said:


> So I just discovered the song "If I Had You" by Adam Lambert and was amazed by how much he sounds like Spencer when he hits those UBER-high notes. New cover song guys?



I can actually kind of hear it.


----------



## mattofvengeance

ISk84Food said:


> For real, animals as leaders needs to put out an official tab book.


----------



## Lukifer

ISk84Food said:


> For real, animals as leaders needs to put out an official tab book.


Random post!!! In the wrong section none the less!!!


----------



## Kairos

fail!









but I do agree


----------



## Lukifer

mattofvengeance said:


>



As another random post, this cat rules!


----------



## Guitarholic

Make sure you guys check out the video of Misha playing through Devin Townsend's patch at the Fractal Audio "booth" at this years NAMM. 

Periphery | Facebook


My phone didn't capture the sound very well, but it was mindblowing!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Guitarholic said:


> Make sure you guys check out the video of Misha playing through Devin Townsend's patch at the Fractal Audio "booth" at this years NAMM.
> 
> Periphery | Facebook
> 
> 
> My phone didn't capture the sound very well, but it was mindblowing!!!



That patch sounds so epic. I can understand why HevyDevy doesn't want that to be released to the public (I sure wouldn't!). That being said... it'd be cool if Misha could use it to record a song or two...


----------



## mikernaut

Misha , have you been play my new BRJ? Bernie said you liked my bright red paint job, I hope there's no obscene pictures drawn in the control cavity. I hear you tend to do stuff like that.


----------



## Jango

Misha, does the band typically end up at the merch booth after playing? A couple friends and I are coming out to the Wisconsin date to see you and StS, but we aren't fans of Fair to Midland and we wanted to know if we'd be able to hang out. Maybe backstage?


----------



## Isan

They will most definitely hang at the merch booth


----------



## Guitarholic

Jango said:


> Misha, does the band typically end up at the merch booth after playing? A couple friends and I are coming out to the Wisconsin date to see you and StS, but we aren't fans of Fair to Midland and we wanted to know if we'd be able to hang out. Maybe backstage?



Well, maybe not backstage but the first question is a YES!!! They do hang out at their merch stand.


----------



## Guitarholic

mikernaut said:


> Misha , have you been play my new BRJ? Bernie said you liked my bright red paint job, I hope there's no obscene pictures drawn in the control cavity. I hear you tend to do stuff like that.



Nope, no obscene pictures in your guitar. I can attest to that as I was there. Only Keith's guitar got some obscene drawings, hahaha.

But yeah, Misha loved the color on your guitar. I took a picture of it too:





Congratz dude!


----------



## Jango

Next question; is there a vinyl version of Periphery/Icarus Lives EP?


----------



## mikernaut

Good God! That's actually the 1st picture I have yet to see of the guitar!


----------



## Guitarholic

mikernaut said:


> Good God! That's actually the 1st picture I have yet to see of the guitar!



Really? Well, you're welcome xD


----------



## kmanick

mikernaut said:


> Good God! That's actually the 1st picture I have yet to see of the guitar!


it looks great too!
Misha looks like a Frozen deer in headlights


----------



## Meatbucket

Totally just got back from the Periphery show with Scale the Summit and a bunch of local bands. Little sad that Jake wasn't there, but the guitarist from Monuments, whose name unfortunately slips my mind, did an AWESOME job filling in. Spencer's voice was in top shape as well. I think I smacked Misha with my hair a few times headbanging too. Got me a new shirt as well. Dandy show it was.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Jango said:


> Misha, does the band typically end up at the merch booth after playing? A couple friends and I are coming out to the Wisconsin date to see you and StS, but we aren't fans of Fair to Midland and we wanted to know if we'd be able to hang out. Maybe backstage?



I've heard you guys do. It would make my day/week/month if you guys are going to be at your merch booth on the 17 at Spokane, WA. My brother is driving 8 hours to where I'm going to school and I'm driving another 3 hours to Spokane to see you


----------



## wannabguitarist

Meatbucket said:


> Totally just got back from the Periphery show with Scale the Summit and a bunch of local bands. Little sad that Jake wasn't there, but the guitarist from Monuments, whose name unfortunately slips my mind, did an AWESOME job filling in. Spencer's voice was in top shape as well. I think I smacked Misha with my hair a few times headbanging too. Got me a new shirt as well. Dandy show it was.



I could barely hear Spencer where I was standing but other than that it was an awesome show. Scale the Summit is ridiculously tight


----------



## JakePeriphery

We don't have a dedicate merch person so at least one of us is going to be at the merch booth, except me I'm manning the huge bed with my laptop booth.


----------



## Meatbucket

wannabguitarist said:


> I could barely hear Spencer where I was standing but other than that it was an awesome show. Scale the Summit is ridiculously tight


Well some point during the show, he did accidentally unplug the mic and a few other cables, but it was all in good fun, but yeah, it was a little low in the mix, still kick ass though! I do agree that StS was way good too, second time I've seen 'em!



JakePeriphery said:


> We don't have a dedicate merch person so at least one of us is going to be at the merch booth, except me I'm manning the huge bed with my laptop booth.



Yeah, as stated, sucks you couldn't be there. q.q But everyone was at one point at the booth at some point or another.


----------



## bulb

wannabguitarist said:


> I could barely hear Spencer where I was standing but other than that it was an awesome show. Scale the Summit is ridiculously tight



One thing that should be noted is that Spence uses in-ears, and is therefore not in the monitors on stage, so that usually means that the closer you are to the front of the stage, the less you will be able to hear him unfortunately, if you stand to the side closer to a PA speaker you might hear him better.


----------



## Lukifer

Hey Bulb when you all play live do you pan the guitars to either side or is all 3 equally into both sides?? Would hate to be on one far side and only hear half the parts!


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> Hey Bulb when you all play live do you pan the guitars to either side or is all 3 equally into both sides?? Would hate to be on one far side and only hear half the parts!



It panned left, centerish and right, it would sound like a muddy mess if we panned to the center, but we have guitars going through the monitors as well as our own wedges so thats less of a problem!


----------



## saovi

Thanks for chiming in! Love your playing and Periphery - probably my favorite band.

Just a question though - are you using your EBMM John Petrucci Sig 7 String piezo in your bridge to send to a different amp or PA setting - or even at all? Just trying to wrap my brain around the production angle of layering clean with pushed signals.


----------



## bulb

saovi said:


> Thanks for chiming in! Love your playing and Periphery - probably my favorite band.
> 
> Just a question though - are you using your EBMM John Petrucci Sig 7 String piezo in your bridge to send to a different amp or PA setting - or even at all? Just trying to wrap my brain around the production angle of layering clean with pushed signals.



nah i never use the piezo, dont even think there is a battery in there haha


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Hmm... now that you're here, I've gotta ask you about cleans you use on the album. I know that you're using FAS Modern amp for distorted guitars, but I've never found out what amp model do you use for cleans. All New Materials clean sound is killing me - have tried to nail that one for ages, lol.

So, what amp model do you use for cleans on the album, and preferably (if you don't want to reveal any details, that's all fine as well. I hate to be that guy asking all this shit about parameters and shit...) what cab model did you use for them?


----------



## ROAR

Are you guys giving lessons on this tour?
I took one from Jake on Thrash and Burn and 
totally would be down to learn from anyone else.


----------



## saovi

bulb said:


> nah i never use the piezo, dont even think there is a battery in there haha



Lol - thanks for clearing that up since it was resulting in massive brain drain )


----------



## ROAR

PRE-ORDERS UP!!

Periphery | Merchconnectioninc.com


----------



## JamesM

Done. 


This is for you guys. 

You never really know how much actually selling your music means until you depend on it. That said, I haven't been in that position for quite some time.  I guess you guys are the fortunate ones; I'll stick to my free-if-you-want-them-to-be downloads recorded from my dorm room until I can be back in my REAL studio again. 

Eagerly awaiting.


----------



## ROAR

I wish they didn't have it with black shirts. I'm tired of
black fucking shirts.
But having a signed poster the EP and PERIPHERY ON VINYL.
That makes my year man.


----------



## just_kosteg

Bulb, is it a great secret what amp and cab are you using for your tones on axe-fx (I has read somewhere that cab is fractal's standart metal)? because if not, i would be awfully happy to know it haha

And how did you archieved dat acoustic tone in the beginning of jetpacks ? I even got no ideas how you did that


----------



## bulb

just_kosteg said:


> Bulb, is it a great secret what amp and cab are you using for your tones on axe-fx (I has read somewhere that cab is fractal's standart metal)? because if not, i would be awfully happy to know it haha
> 
> And how did you archieved dat acoustic tone in the beginning of jetpacks ? I even got no ideas how you did that



i use the fas modern and the german cab
im not really sure what you are hearin in jetpacks, there isnt an acoustic tone im aware of, maybe its a synth you are hearing?


----------



## just_kosteg

bulb said:


> i use the fas modern and the german cab
> im not really sure what you are hearin in jetpacks, there isnt an acoustic tone im aware of, maybe its a synth you are hearing?


are you using 421 and r121 mics?
yeah, I mean the synth, you know, that ringin synth thing in the beginning


----------



## space frog

^i believe thats a clean guitar with delay and reverb...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^And some synth/pad kinda effects from Axe-FX... ?


----------



## just_kosteg

space frog said:


> ^i believe thats a clean guitar with delay and reverb...


that's how Tesseract doing it


Kurkkuviipale said:


> ^And some synth/pad kinda effects from Axe-FX... ?


problem is that I can't find out what effect it is


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I would guess something like Plex Shift (Multidelay function in Axe-FX), Crystals (Pitch function in Axe-FX) and a hell of a lot reverb in a send chain. Can't really know for sure, it could be something from Ultra (I only own standard) or a totally different synth that's programmed dynamically.

But yea, there's delay (1/4 note in tempo of 80 -> 750, and later in the second verse a dotted 1/8 note -> 563 ms) and a shitloads of reverb. Also, I'd guess that there's some serious compressing going on.


----------



## Faine

This question is for bulb, and any other Djent style musician. How/whats the best way to remember your polyrhythms, do you count in your head " ok alternate pick 5 times then 3 then open string twang 3 again then 5, 3, 3, 2, 5, " etc, do you know what i'm trying to say? Thats the hardest part for me. It's tricky.


----------



## space frog

1- you hand needs to keep going fluently. You need to know when to pick down and when to pick up, and the hand should follow. That's all you need to know, really: when to start picking notes and when to stop, and wether you start upstroke or downstroke.

2-once you get your hand rolling non stop, practice the riff you want to learn some times and you should end up knowing it by heart.

that's how I do it. If you want check my cover of Namaste by VoM, my hand is not really visible a lot but still you might understand what I mean. It looks like I'm just going up n down but I follow the rythm... dunno how to explain it otherwise...

Hope it helps...


----------



## JPMDan

Going to see Periphery Next month on the 12th at the house of blues in New Orleans. I can't wait, hope to meet misha and get to chat with the guy.


----------



## Faine

space frog said:


> 1- you hand needs to keep going fluently. You need to know when to pick down and when to pick up, and the hand should follow. That's all you need to know, really: when to start picking notes and when to stop, and wether you start upstroke or downstroke.
> 
> 2-once you get your hand rolling non stop, practice the riff you want to learn some times and you should end up knowing it by heart.
> 
> that's how I do it. If you want check my cover of Namaste by VoM, my hand is not really visible a lot but still you might understand what I mean. It looks like I'm just going up n down but I follow the rythm... dunno how to explain it otherwise...
> 
> Hope it helps...



Yeah I guess the tricky part is remembering how many strokes and what not. Like how you said remembering by heart... same goes with the drummer, when he remembers all those kick drum patterns with what your doing on guitar strumming.


----------



## space frog

^Yeah, and anyways at some point you'll just "feel" it... And the tricky part is really like you said, remembering how many strokes there are, but mostly it's to know how to start each bunch of notes.


----------



## isispelican

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

just joking


----------



## lava

space frog said:


> ...at some point you'll just "feel" it... And the tricky part is really like you said, remembering how many strokes there are...



That's what she said.


----------



## DVRP

lava said:


> That's what she said.


 
You my friend are Winning.


----------



## space frog

lava said:


> That's what she said.



ahaha awesome call


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I just saw them last night and they were so killer! Talking to Misha was fantastic. The other bands were great too. It was really funny to see some of the people in the crowd react to Periphery fans moshing because they were most definitely not prepared for that.


----------



## SDM305

Did any body else hear frak the gods? Is was fucking awesome!


----------



## Vagz

@Periphery: I know I am being highly optimistic here, but is there any plan of coming to India, coz we really like you guys 

PS: The songs gave me eargasms


----------



## 0 Xero 0

SDM305 said:


> Did any body else hear frak the gods? Is was fucking awesome!



All of the songs were fantastic  But frak the gods was really sweet! I wasn't expecting the setlist they played and heard some pleasant surprises


----------



## Isan

they have played basically the same set the last 2 times .... only adding Jetpacks and one other ....


----------



## JPMDan

isispelican said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> just joking



nice catch! plus rep


----------



## space frog

Can't wait to hear Frak the Gods with vox on the EP...


----------



## SDM305

no, the actual song, with vox, was on full metal jakie radio station yesterday.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

SDM305 said:


> no, the actual song, with vox, was on full metal jakie radio station yesterday.



No way? With vocals?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Isan said:


> they have played basically the same set the last 2 times .... only adding Jetpacks and one other ....



Well, I don't live near big metropolitan areas so I haven't seen them since last March. You're saying this like it's bad or something... It doesn't matter what the set list is, it's still Periphery! I've been listening to the full metal jackie station and I still haven't heard the song play


----------



## KoenDercksen

So, I asked someone if they wanted to come to Periphery with me some time ago.
It didn't work out, but yesterday I saw a friend of his talking to him on Hyves (dutch facebook) about how Periphery is the shitty emo variant of Meshuggah and that they suck and stuff. 
I've never seen ignorance like that!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Wow... what kind of bands does your friend's friend like? I'm pretty sure he digs the jonas brothers or bieber or something xD ... but seriously, that has got to be one of the dumbest ascertainments of Periphery I've ever heard. You can't really compare them to Meshuggah at all... Chimp Spanner sounds a little bit more like Meshuggah but not a lot. Oh well, he's just missing out on the sonic bliss that is Periphery...


----------



## space frog

emo...

...

no seriously that's sad


----------



## KoenDercksen

0 Xero 0 said:


> Wow... what kind of bands does your friend's friend like? I'm pretty sure he digs the jonas brothers or bieber or something xD ... but seriously, that has got to be one of the dumbest ascertainments of Periphery I've ever heard. You can't really compare them to Meshuggah at all... Chimp Spanner sounds a little bit more like Meshuggah but not a lot. Oh well, he's just missing out on the sonic bliss that is Periphery...



He listens to the true bands like Morbid Angel, Children of Bodom, Exodus, Meshuggah, anything that doesn't have any melody(lol). And he hates Symphony X because of the vocals! 



space frog said:


> emo...
> 
> ...
> 
> no seriously that's sad



Haha I know right, it's so fucking ignorant. He called Periphery "gay music" and told my friend to "stay with Meshuggah". It's so retarded


----------



## ScottyB724

Ya know whenever someone mentions "emo" I always think of an interview I saw with Tom DeLonge of Blink 182 years ago when I was a kid.

He basically says that since the term emo is short for emotional, he doesn't understand how anyone could write music without putting emotion into it. That has always stuck with me because it is so true. No matter what the emotion is, be it anger or sadness or happiness or fear, and no matter what the genre is, be it death metal, rock, pop, or jazz: music IS the expression of emotions.


----------



## KoenDercksen

ScottyB724 said:


> Ya know whenever someone mentions "emo" I always think of an interview I saw with Tom DeLonge of Blink 182 years ago when I was a kid.
> 
> He basically says that since the term emo is short for emotional, he doesn't understand how anyone could write music without putting emotion into it. That has always stuck with me because it is so true. No matter what the emotion is, be it anger or sadness or happiness or fear, and no matter what the genre is, be it death metal, rock, pop, or jazz: music IS the expression of emotions.



I totally agree! Too bad that's not what the term is used for or recognized as nowadays...


----------



## DLG

0 Xero 0 said:


> You can't really compare them to Meshuggah at all...


----------



## 0 Xero 0

ScottyB724 said:


> Ya know whenever someone mentions "emo" I always think of an interview I saw with Tom DeLonge of Blink 182 years ago when I was a kid.
> 
> He basically says that since the term emo is short for emotional, he doesn't understand how anyone could write music without putting emotion into it. That has always stuck with me because it is so true. No matter what the emotion is, be it anger or sadness or happiness or fear, and no matter what the genre is, be it death metal, rock, pop, or jazz: music IS the expression of emotions.



That's really cool. I definitely agree and will remember that.


----------



## space frog

Oh it comes from Tom DeLonge?? Didn't know that. But IMO emotion is the most important thing in music. When I listen to a song I don't even care about the lyrics I just listen to the melody of the vox, cuz it's all that truly carries the message, that can make you feel the vibe of the song.


----------



## Emperoff

KoenDercksen said:


> (...)And he hates Symphony X because of the vocals! :



That's like saying you don't like Queen because of the vocals


----------



## 0 Xero 0

After listening to the full metal jackie program three times, I finally heard Frak the Gods. It was so good! I heard it live on Thursday, but I wasn't prepared for all the epicness i heard on the station. In case you aren't friends with Periphery, Misha, Jake, or anybody else, they're posting this song up at some point today


----------



## iamrichlol

I wonder if anybody got a radio rip of Frak the Gods?


----------



## Cynic

0 Xero 0 said:


> After listening to the full metal jackie program three times, I finally heard Frak the Gods. It was so good! I heard it live on Thursday, but I wasn't prepared for all the epicness i heard on the station. In case you aren't friends with Periphery, Misha, Jake, or anybody else, they're posting this song up at some point today



*Thursday


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Yeah, they had a mixup it seems. Jake posted that it'd be airing today, but they amended that statement sadly


----------



## JakePeriphery

0 Xero 0 said:


> Yeah, they had a mixup it seems. Jake posted that it'd be airing today, but they amended that statement sadly



No, don't blame me, it was posted on the Periphery page that we were posting something yesterday so I thought it was still good to go and posted something on my page.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I don't blame anybody Jake. It's not a big deal or anything. Everybody makes mistakes and I'm sure dealing with 4 (?) record companies to figure out the logistics of something like this is really difficult. It's still coming out on Thursday, so that's what matters


----------



## Lukifer

I read that on your Facebook page last night and was hummed. O well though anticipation never killed anyone!!!


----------



## space frog

Its not like the EP was reported by 2 weeks...


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

How come I never heard about Periphery releasing a cover of 'One' by Metallica for that game homefront


----------



## Guitarman700

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> How come I never heard about Periphery releasing a cover of 'One' by Metallica for that game homefront



Wait, WHAT?! Where can I hear this?


----------



## ScottyB724

HOMEFRONT - SONGS FOR THE RESISTANCE LIMITED EDITION SOUNDTRACK

Just posted on their Facebook. Looks like a crazy cover album!


----------



## DVRP

Edit: fuu


----------



## Isan




----------



## Prince_of_Light

ScottyB724 said:


> HOMEFRONT - SONGS FOR THE RESISTANCE LIMITED EDITION SOUNDTRACK
> 
> Just posted on their Facebook. Looks like a crazy cover album!





DVRP said:


> Edit: fuu


*mod edit: email them, don't ask people to pirate material... or listen to the youtube version*


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ScottyB724 said:


> HOMEFRONT - SONGS FOR THE RESISTANCE LIMITED EDITION SOUNDTRACK
> 
> Just posted on their Facebook. Looks like a crazy cover album!



That was... unexpected. But it's good!


----------



## synrgy

ScottyB724 said:


> HOMEFRONT - SONGS FOR THE RESISTANCE LIMITED EDITION SOUNDTRACK
> 
> Just posted on their Facebook. Looks like a crazy cover album!



Awesome!

Small portion of haterade: With nothing against The Acacia Stain (never heard them before today to be quite honest) I think it's high time that all bands acknowledge that Faith No More did the best cover of War Pigs that anyone will ever do for the remainder of the Universe's existence, and no other bands should ever try to cover the song again.


----------



## slackerpo

synrgy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Small portion of haterade: With nothing against The Acacia Stain (never heard them before today to be quite honest) I think it's high time that all bands acknowledge that Faith No More did the best cover of War Pigs that anyone will ever do for the remainder of the Universe's existence, and no other bands should ever try to cover the song again.



im on this shit.

its true, the FNM cover of war pigs rocks.


----------



## Bigfan

So, yeah, One is pretty fucking awesome. Too bad it's just a straight up cover, since I'd like to see you guys put more of a "personal" spin on it.
Still pretty cool though


----------



## DVRP

Bigfan said:


> So, yeah, One is pretty fucking awesome. Too bad it's just a straight up cover, since I'd like to see you guys put more of a "personal" spin on it.
> Still pretty cool though



I thought they did a good job putting there spin on it. The production and just overall feel was very Periphery. Great job to all the bands.


----------



## sahaal

That's a really good cover. Good job boys.


----------



## ddtonfire

3:35 and onwards was just HUGE!


----------



## slackerpo

Bigfan said:


> So, yeah, One is pretty fucking awesome. Too bad it's just a straight up cover, since I'd like to see you guys put more of a "personal" spin on it.
> Still pretty cool though



i think misha got personal enough with the impro solo.

by far the best cover of the album, is the best anyways though...

ill stick to this one, aild and veil of maya's.


----------



## space frog

I love cool freebies like that. Nice covers by great bands, what more can I ask?


----------



## pineappleman

Listening now.  My high school self is jizzing his pants.


----------



## metulkult

slackerpo said:


> i think misha got personal enough with the impro solo.
> 
> by far the best cover of the album, is the best anyways though...
> 
> ill stick to this one, aild and veil of maya's.



I personally think Misery Signals cover of Us and Them was the best cover on the album, but the One cover that Periphery did definitely had the best production on it.


----------



## ROAR

oh my god.
wut.
I'm gone for like 3 hours and this shit happens?!


----------



## Lukifer

I kind of with they played One in like Bb! Not to sound cliche but made it more djenty!!! It was badass to say the least but just dreaming!


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> I kind of with they played One in like Bb! Not to sound cliche but made it more djenty!!! It was badass to say the least but just dreaming!



Me too...i also wish we had covered another song, and i wish i had been in town during the arrangement so that i could have put more of a twist on everything...fail


----------



## ROAR

^Yea man, It's not like we're all getting off to this song or anything...


----------



## Bigfan

bulb said:


> Me too...i also wish we had covered another song, and i wish i had been in town during the arrangement so that i could have put more of a twist on everything...fail



So the whole thing was kind of rushed? When were you actually contacted about it?


----------



## toiletstand

i still think its a great effort. its a hard song to tackle but it came together pretty swell considering the short time frame.


----------



## Cadavuh

How is Zyglrox pronounced?


----------



## Cynic

Cadavuh said:


> How is Zyglrox pronounced?



I pronounce it [Zie-gluh-rocks]


----------



## toiletstand

yup. you can hear how its pronounced at the beginning.


----------



## Shrikkanth

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! The EP version might not be as good as this :O


----------



## DLG

as expected, DEP was the only band that did anything remotely interesting with their cover.


----------



## Lukifer

bulb said:


> Me too...i also wish we had covered another song, and i wish i had been in town during the arrangement so that i could have put more of a twist on everything...fail



I wouldn't say fail by any means, but definitely lacked a bit of bulb in it!! I like what Spencer did with the vocals a lot too!!


----------



## space frog

yeah i like the vox too, very different from what we usually hear from Spencer IMO. cant wait to hear the rerecorded vox on the EP!


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> as expected, DEP was the only band that did anything remotely interesting with their cover.



Veil of Maya did something pretty extreme


----------



## iamrichlol

Cynic said:


> I pronounce it [Zie-gluh-rocks]


Theres a video on youtube of Misha saying it (Zy - Gul - Rocks)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

iamrichlol said:


> Theres a video on youtube of Misha saying it (Zy - Gul - Rocks)



There's a post in ss.org of me saying it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Joose

^Haha!

Now THAT was funny.


----------



## Cynic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> There's a post in ss.org of me saying it really doesn't matter.



Oh, you sassy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Joose said:


> ^Haha!
> 
> Now THAT was funny.





I actually added the  afterwards not to look like a dick. So it wasn't a joke - I'm a dick.


----------



## Joose

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I actually added the  afterwards not to look like a dick. So it wasn't a joke - I'm a dick.



Either way, I found it hilarious lol.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Joose said:


> Either way, I found it hilarious lol.



Ah, I thought you were being sarcastic. Damn internet.


----------



## liamh

the veil of maya cover is lulz, I mean its cool and all, but wtf?


----------



## space frog

^This.


----------



## Jango

No more downloads v_v Didn't get a copy...


----------



## ilyti

Just heard the One cover. Good job... but the vocals... no.


----------



## Shrikkanth

Criticism aside I find it hilarious how much hate Periphery's getting over this cover. Maybe it's because I've pretty much always been of the opinion that most of Metallica's music is complete crock and that Kirk Hammet should barely even be considered a guitarist.. but comments like "this is a disgrace to good music" just make me laugh.

The sloppy, out of key yet for some reason wildly famous Master of Puppets solo.. THAT is a disgrace to good music.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm not a Metallica fan. At all, and to be honest I'll have to be very convinced to get the Icarus EP, but I personally quite enjoyed the cover. I'd rather Spencer's constantly improving screams to a James impression


----------



## Shrikkanth

Get the EP bro... FRAK THE GODS!


----------



## drmosh

Shrikkanth said:


> Criticism aside I find it hilarious how much hate Periphery's getting over this cover. Maybe it's because I've pretty much always been of the opinion that most of Metallica's music is complete crock and that Kirk Hammet should barely even be considered a guitarist.. but comments like "this is a disgrace to good music" just make me laugh.
> 
> The sloppy, out of key yet for some reason wildly famous Master of Puppets solo.. THAT is a disgrace to good music.



Maybe the amount of hate is a good sign to how popular they are becoming. Haters will always hate, because they are on the internet and nobody can slap any sense into them.


----------



## DLG

Shrikkanth said:


> Criticism aside I find it hilarious how much hate Periphery's getting over this cover. Maybe it's because I've pretty much always been of the opinion that most of Metallica's music is complete crock and that Kirk Hammet should barely even be considered a guitarist.. but comments like "this is a disgrace to good music" just make me laugh.
> 
> The sloppy, out of key yet for some reason wildly famous Master of Puppets solo.. THAT is a disgrace to good music.



you suck at metal.


----------



## Prydogga

Of course they're getting hate, it's MetalSucks. They used to be called "Wiggercore" with Chris, now with Spencer they're "Gleecore"  

Why Metalsucks even has a comment feature I don't know. You might as well RSS feed every youtube comment ever made underneath articles.

No disrespect made to any here who post there.


----------



## Shrikkanth

Wiggercore LOL!!


----------



## Nats

LOL, gleecore.


----------



## space frog

People tend to be very ridiculous...


----------



## toiletstand

http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/03/2...re-periphery-say-frak-to-the-gods/#more-57974 its up!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/03/2...re-periphery-say-frak-to-the-gods/#more-57974 


E: How fast is that?


----------



## KoenDercksen

Holy mix batman
Holy spencer batman


----------



## drmosh

Are the drums part Metal Foundry now, sounds damn good. The snare is awesome and the guitars sound a lot fatter than before. I like it a lot


----------



## KoenDercksen

drmosh said:


> Are the drums part Metal Foundry now, sounds damn good. The snare is awesome and the guitars sound a lot fatter than before. I like it a lot



The mix is wonderful! I'm kind of curious about this as well.


----------



## Cynic

Good God, 2:03 is just too damned epic.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

If the link is not working for someone (I'm handling a lot of traffic), I'm working on a stereo mix (recording it via stream) and can lend it here, if it's ok to the band.


----------



## ZEBOV

Oops, double post.


----------



## ZEBOV

*FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bulb

Frak is up on metalsucks!!


Kurkkuviipale said:


> If the link is not working for someone (I'm handling a lot of traffic), I'm working on a stereo mix (recording it via stream) and can lend it here, if it's ok to the band.



we would rather not dude, i mean if we wanted it to be available for download we would have made it, please leave it as a stream


----------



## DLG

still think spencer is a mediocre at best screamer. wish he would sing more.


----------



## Cynic

Did Spencer write the (clean) vocal patterns for this song? 'cause they work really well and are super catchy.


----------



## Joeywilson

DLG said:


> you suck at metal.



You suck at internet.


----------



## Guitarman700

Holy shit. This sounds so good.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> Frak is up on metalsucks!!
> 
> 
> we would rather not dude, i mean if we wanted it to be available for download we would have made it, please leave it as a stream



Oakkydoakky.

E: Oh and I forgot to give feedback of the song, but do I even have to?


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> still think spencer is a mediocre at best screamer. wish he would sing more.



are we listening to the same song?


----------



## JakePeriphery

Cynic said:


> Did Spencer write the (clean) vocal patterns for this song? 'cause they work really well and are super catchy.



He writes all the vocal parts now.


----------



## JamesM

8==========D


----------



## Cynic

Any chance that we could get the lyrics? Some of us are slow.


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Oakkydoakky.
> 
> E: Oh and I forgot to give feedback of the song, but do I even have to?



of course you dont, just hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> of course you dont, just hope you guys enjoy!



I guess for the guitars you tweaked your axe-fx patch a bit, and obviously the mix. But how about the drums? Are they the MF settings you were playing around with?
Sorry to bother you with such questions all the time


----------



## Lukifer

Dammit I need to get off work already so I can go listen!!!!


----------



## toiletstand

Kurkkuviipale said:


> MetalSucks » Blog Archive » EXCLUSIVE SONG PREMIERE: PERIPHERY SAY &#8220;FRAK&#8221; TO THE GODS
> 
> 
> E: How fast is that?


 ninja! digging the song especially the clean vocals at the end. everyone that ive been sending this too is digging it as well!


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> I guess for the guitars you tweaked your axe-fx patch a bit, and obviously the mix. But how about the drums? Are they the MF settings you were playing around with?
> Sorry to bother you with such questions all the time



Nah its the avatar kit!


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Nah its the avatar kit!



damn, that snare sounds fantastic!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

DLG said:


> still think spencer is a mediocre at best screamer. wish he would sing more.



Hey buddy (and the other haters), STOP KNOCKING ON SPENCER! He works his ass off. If you don't like the guy, fine, go troll a youtube video or something. The fact is, he works his ass off and does a great job in my opinion. 

This is so great guys! Thanks for putting this up! The mix is fantastic. I heard it in Spokane last Thursday, but it's rather hard to hear some of the layered stuff if you're not familiar with the song. 

P.S. I think everyone who is bantering about the "One" cover is forgetting one very important thing--Oceano's cover of "War" is one of the funniest things I've ever heard. Every time I hear that I laugh my a$$ off. Thanks again for posting Frak


----------



## ROAR

^He can share his opinion just as you can.
And this isn't an Oceano thread, that's probably why.
Or nobody likes them enough to honestly want to listen to that.

I like Spencer's singing a lot more as well.


----------



## Shrikkanth

Cynic said:


> Good God, 2:03 is just too damned epic.



My favourite part too! I love how they've used the same rhythm as in the original demo but shifted around the bass notes to make it work with the new lead and vocals. It's the melodic climax that the original didn't have. Fantastic.

I'm gonna organise a group pre order of the EP with some friends today or tomorrow.. this has been a pleasant reminder


----------



## Tyrant

Frak yes, new song rule!


----------



## DLG

0 Xero 0 said:


> Hey buddy (and the other haters), STOP KNOCKING ON SPENCER! He works his ass off. If you don't like the guy, fine, go troll a youtube video or something. The fact is, he works his ass off and does a great job in my opinion.



are you his mom? 

damn, remind me to never post my opinion in a periphery thread again.


----------



## asher

I just discovered I have a midterm the night of the Jaxx show. I am immensely angry. ><


----------



## NovaReaper

Best song 2011


----------



## Joose

Wow, Spencer sounds incredible. His lows in the beginning of the song sound just... incredible, that's really the only word I can come up with.

Oh and a great song too!


----------



## Guitarman700

NovaReaper said:


> Best song 2011



OYES. Bulb's production has improved as well. sounds huge.


----------



## NovaReaper

I've listened like 5 times, this song is completely flawless in every way.


----------



## JamesM

Guitarman700 said:


> OYES. Bulb's production has improved as well. sounds huge.



For me that isn't what makes the production better. His mixes are always huge. He has definitely improved though. To me, it feels more dynamic as a whole, as opposed to uniform dynamics. While yes, this is a fairly uni-dynamic track, dynamics are present, possibly the absolute hardest thing to do while producing.


----------



## DVRP

Spencer is stepping it up ALOT. Great Job to all the band.


----------



## Guitarman700

The Armada said:


> For me that isn't what makes the production better. His mixes are always huge. He has definitely improved though. To me, it feels more dynamic as a whole, as opposed to uniform dynamics. While yes, this is a fairly uni-dynamic track, dynamics are present, possibly the absolute hardest thing to do while producing.



That's kinda what I meant, you just phrased it better than I could. 
To me, the S/T album was lacking a certain something in the mix. Not saying I didn't LOVE it, but this just sounds SO much better.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

DLG said:


> are you his mom?
> 
> damn, remind me to never post my opinion in a periphery thread again.



Forgive me for sounding like a jerk. I just feel bad for Spencer because of all the negative comments he's gotten for being compared to Chris, or Casey, or whoever. I just don't think people cut him enough of a break is all. I apologize for coming off harshly :/


----------



## Joose

Thing is... I think Spencer is easily just as good as, if not better at this point, Chris or Casey.

Chris has a scream that I miss, but it sounds like Spencer has been workin on his a LOT. So... as long as he keeps that up for the new album(s), he'll eeeeasily be the best Periphery's had.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Joose said:


> Thing is... I think Spencer is easily just as good as, if not better at this point, Chris or Casey.
> 
> Chris has a scream that I miss, but it sounds like Spencer has been workin on his a LOT. So... as long as he keeps that up for the new album(s), he'll eeeeasily be the best Periphery's had.



+1

I never liked the straightforward (if I'm using the correct word) voice of Chris. He didn't add anything personal to the band. Just sayin'.


----------



## Joose

^That's a good word for it, in my opinion.

I wish Periphery would come a little closer to me than Atlanta. Money's too tight for a 6 hour trip. Plus then I gotta take off work.

Jacksonville, FL! Orlando, Daytona, somethin!


----------



## DLG

for the record I think he's a great singer, I just don't like his screaming. But for what it's worth, I don't like the screams of chris or casey either that much, though chris probably had the best one.

I like spencer's clean voice a lot, that's it, and even though I'm not a huge fan of the band, I do like them, and I generally like Periphery the most when there's clean singing going on, I think it sounds a lot better over such busy but still melodic music. that's all.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Joose said:


> ^That's a good word for it, in my opinion.
> 
> I wish Periphery would come a little closer to me than Atlanta. Money's too tight for a 6 hour trip. Plus then I gotta take off work.
> 
> Jacksonville, FL! Orlando, Daytona, somethin!



I wish Periphery would come a little closer to me than Britain. Money's tight for a 2 hour flight from Helsinki Finland to London.


----------



## Guitarman700

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I wish Periphery would come a little closer to me than Britain. Money's tight for a 2 hour flight from Helsinki Finland to London.



You're a seal, just swim over.


----------



## sahaal

Spencer's growls at the start sound just like James Lee from Origin's were, that's fraking incredible.


----------



## Joose

DLG said:


> for the record I think he's a great singer, I just don't like his screaming. But for what it's worth, I don't like the screams of chris or casey either that much, though chris probably had the best one.
> 
> I like spencer's clean voice a lot, that's it, and even though I'm not a huge fan of the band, I do like them, and I generally like Periphery the most when there's clean singing going on, I think it sounds a lot better over such busy but still melodic music. that's all.



I'd say that's pretty understandable. I didn't like Chris' cleans, but I loved his screams. So, that on top of the music being awesome, made me listen. Hearing Spencer the first time, on "Light" was awesome. Good cleans are so much more important than good screams in my opinion.

Frak me! This song is gettin' played in between each song off "The Discovery" lol.


----------



## Breadmonkey

I think Spencer's class and seemingly has a monumental work ethic, which is fucking fantastic and inspiring. I thought he added a tonne of depth to Jetpacks (which was already a fantastic instrumental tune imo) and I honestly cannot wait for the second album which should see a load of input from him.


----------



## Prydogga

Kurkkuviipale said:


> +1
> 
> I never liked the straightforward (if I'm using the correct word) voice of Chris. He didn't add anything personal to the band. Just sayin'.



The two tracks he did are not an accurate representation of that guy's skill. In my opinion Chris is the absolute pinnacle of modern metal singers.


----------



## Opion

The scream 3 minutes in is....so fucking disgusting.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Breadmonkey said:


> I think Spencer's class and seemingly has a monumental work ethic, which is fucking fantastic and inspiring. I thought he added a tonne of depth to Jetpacks (which was already a fantastic instrumental tune imo) and I honestly cannot wait for the second album which should see a load of input from him.



+1
Word broseph. I respect Spencer so much, especially compared to past Periphery singers. Casey is the only singer I really cared for. Casey has immense talent (as does Spencer), but they're like comparing Apples to Tomatoes... Honestly though, I don't care for Chris much. Maybe it's partially due to what I've read about how he's a jerk and whatnot... If any of you haven't heard the new group he's in, Ever Forthright, I encourage you to check em out. I watched the guitarmessenger vid of their song Counter Shift and I was blown away... I don't like it as much with Chris' vocals over it though, haha.



Opion said:


> The scream 3 minutes in is....so fucking disgusting.



... Why? I think it's a great climax in the song because it builds and builds until it hits a peak. At least, that's what I see and hear when I listen to Jetpacks and it comes to that point.


----------



## MikeH

He means it's good.


----------



## rug

Great, great set tonight in St. Paul, MN. My 3rd time seeing Periphery...and they just get tighter and tighter every time. Goddamn.

I hate to be a fanboy, but seriously, Spencer is fucking awesome...the end. Fuck, dudes.


----------



## davemeistro

rug said:


> Great, great set tonight in St. Paul, MN. My 3rd time seeing Periphery...and they just get tighter and tighter every time. Goddamn.
> 
> I hate to be a fanboy, but seriously, Spencer is fucking awesome...the end. Fuck, dudes.



Yeah, it was a crazy show! I loved the totla mad to frak the gods transition. Also thank you to whoever decided to play both new groove and new live intro!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

rug said:


> Great, great set tonight in St. Paul, MN. My 3rd time seeing Periphery...and they just get tighter and tighter every time. Goddamn.
> 
> I hate to be a fanboy, but seriously, Spencer is fucking awesome...the end. Fuck, dudes.



It's ok. I think we're allowed and I think they like the attention  I was quite the fanboi when I saw them last week


----------



## space frog

arent you a famboy the moment you go see a show?


----------



## Opion

Ibz_rg said:


> He means it's good.




Hahaha. Yes.


----------



## rug

I was also pretty damn impressed with how clear the guitars sounded last night too. I'm not sure if they were using the Mackie setup or not, but usually (by far) the most prominent thing you can hear in the mix is the kick drum at Station 4...and everything sounded really balanced.


----------



## windu

new frak track is tits!

btw not sure if anyone has seen this, got me a nice awesome good laugh haha


----------



## JamesM

I've never dug that dude's videos, I'm not sure why.


----------



## bulb

rug said:


> I was also pretty damn impressed with how clear the guitars sounded last night too. I'm not sure if they were using the Mackie setup or not, but usually (by far) the most prominent thing you can hear in the mix is the kick drum at Station 4...and everything sounded really balanced.



Ah I'm glad to hear that, you can thank our sound guy and our axefxs for that haha! We love both dearly! And yes we are using the mackie hd1221 wedges for personal monitoring and the hd1531 speakers for some stage sound for the front rows. Most consistent and awesome setup I have used yet!


----------



## rug

Yeah, it sounded killer, in a venue where that isn't usually the case. Well done!


----------



## toiletstand




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Frak the Gods is freakin' awesome 
The lyrics make me think of god of war for some reason


----------



## ROAR

Can't wait for April 8.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

April 8th is the second day of my adulthood! It's like a late birthday present for me from Periphery.


----------



## space frog

Wow now those are prolly the best vox I've heard from Spencer. This new FTG sounds amazing. Major props to the guys.


----------



## ROAR

I was referring to April 8 as their Knoxville show,
which I'll be at...


----------



## MerlinTKD

I loved Spencer's vocals on 'Periphery', but this... the growls are deeper and stronger, and the _cleans_... I found myself wanting him to sing clean more and more!

Most of all, the interaction between singer and band has moved forward by leaps and bounds... more than on anything previous, you can hear Spencer not just singing the parts accurately, but actually moving them around, giving them freedom and life... being a _singer_ and not just a vocalist.

Kudos to all six, I can't wait to get the CD!!


----------



## DVRP

MerlinTKD said:


> I loved Spencer's vocals on 'Periphery', but this... the growls are deeper and stronger, and the _cleans_... I found myself wanting him to sing clean more and more!
> 
> Most of all, the interaction between singer and band has moved forward by leaps and bounds... more than on anything previous, you can hear Spencer not just singing the parts accurately, but actually moving them around, giving them freedom and life... being a _singer_ and not just a vocalist.
> 
> Kudos to all six, I can't wait to get the CD!!



 I think more songs with just singing in them are in order.


----------



## Joose

Fuck yeah, I hope there are more all singing songs. Shit like that getting attention could really help open the doors for bands like mine, who are heavy, melodic and 100% singing. 

So yeah, bands like Periphery and Tesseract are really helping to develop a new step in heavy shit. At least I think so.


----------



## KoenDercksen

PERIPHERY, LOVE THAT SHIT


----------



## BucketheadRules

For the last two weeks I have been listening to Periphery over and over again. One of my favourite bands atm.

Nice job guys!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Where are you guys hearing the new ftg? I've been checking youtube like every 2 seconds but I'm guessing I'm checking the wrong place.


----------



## Winspear

AirJordanStaal said:


> Where are you guys hearing the new ftg? I've been checking youtube like every 2 seconds but I'm guessing I'm checking the wrong place.



Well..it's on this very page just up above as a Youtube link (although Bulb said he doesn't want it ripped...)

But, here:
MetalSucks » Blog Archive » EXCLUSIVE SONG PREMIERE: PERIPHERY SAY &#8220;FRAK&#8221; TO THE GODS


----------



## space frog

DVRP said:


> I think more songs with just singing in them are in order.



Like the new version of Jetpacks Was Yes!


----------



## Forresterc

Good job on FTG. I knew Spencer was gonna start turning heads once he got comfortable.


----------



## DVRP

space frog said:


> Like the new version of Jetpacks Was Yes!


Exactly.


----------



## Cynic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpt_2TqmQ60

Look out, Spencer! You've got competition (if he doesn't blow his brains out first lolol)


----------



## KoenDercksen

Competition you say?


----------



## AirJordanStaal

EtherealEntity said:


> Well..it's on this very page just up above as a Youtube link (although Bulb said he doesn't want it ripped...)
> 
> But, here:
> MetalSucks » Blog Archive » EXCLUSIVE SONG PREMIERE: PERIPHERY SAY FRAK TO THE GODS



Much appreciated, i upped my posts per page and found that video you were referring to also. Sounds awesome guys. Really looking forward to this EP. 

That a cappella thing cracked me up, might even be funnier than the version of bleed he did.


----------



## drmosh

Cynic said:


> Look out, Spencer! You've got competition (if he doesn't blow his brains out first lolol)




Oh dear lord, why? WHYYYYYYYYYYYY?????
His lack of coordination is hilarious.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ROAR said:


> I was referring to April 8 as their Knoxville show,
> which I'll be at...



Lol, right didn't get that..


----------



## space frog

Cynic said:


> Look out, Spencer! You've got competition (if he doesn't blow his brains out first lolol)




he has no coordination at all, but i thought he has quite a good voice. now is it competition for spencer....


----------



## drmosh

space frog said:


> he has no coordination at all, but i thought he has quite a good voice. now is it competition for spencer....



He missed almost every note


----------



## ROAR

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Lol, right didn't get that..



It's ok haha 

Anyone else see the epic questions Jake gets asked
on Formspring? Thank god I don't have fb to see the
rest of the junk people post on all their walls.
Everyone's a critic hahaha


----------



## Lukifer

Finally listened to Frak! Took me long enough but was well worth it!! It tickled my ear holes most pleasurably!!! Good shit like I expected!


----------



## JakePeriphery

ROAR said:


> It's ok haha
> 
> Anyone else see the epic questions Jake gets asked
> on Formspring? Thank god I don't have fb to see the
> rest of the junk people post on all their walls.
> Everyone's a critic hahaha


----------



## ROAR

^I"m sorry you deal with that man.
Though since it's all pushed to your twitter,
I ocassionaly get to laugh my ass off.

"THE DRUMS ON FRAK THE GODS ARE TOO LOUD,
TURN UP THE VOCALS"


----------



## Guitarman700

ROAR said:


> ^I"m sorry you deal with that man.
> Though since it's all pushed to your twitter,
> I ocassionaly get to laugh my ass off.
> 
> "THE DRUMS ON FRAK THE GODS ARE TOO LOUD,
> TURN UP THE VOCALS"




People will NEVER be happy.


----------



## ROAR

The only thing that makes me like Periphery
is Spencer in an Eazy E shirt.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, that shit is ridiculous. Since when are soooo many nobodies professional producers?

The metal community is dramatic right now lol.


----------



## space frog

drmosh said:


> He missed almost every note



wakeup ear is bad ear

listened better


----------



## Cynic

drmosh said:


> He missed almost every note



"oh dear"

lol


----------



## Kairos

Joose said:


> Yeah, that shit is ridiculous. Since when are soooo many nobodies professional producers?



You didn't know?? WOW.




I think Misha uses wayyy to much distortion


----------



## Joose

^Haha. Yeah, he makes it too clear for being so distorted. Why would anyone ever want that?

Frak 'em.


----------



## Customisbetter

After last nights performance I'm officially hopping on the bandwagon and going for the Mackie Setup. I loved it.


----------



## rug

Yeah, no shit. I swore I'd never sell my Powerball, but fuck...that Axe/Mackie combo sounds soooooooooo clear.


----------



## mikernaut

Just got back from the show here in Madison. My feet are sore I dragged one of my buddies out who hasn't even heard Periphery or Scale the Summit and it was abit of a walk to the venue from his place.


We got in and walked over to check out the Mech tables. Chris Letchford was sitting at their table warming up his Sherman. I was kicking myself that I didn't bring more money to buy his Techniques book. I was shy so I didn't bug him.


Then we walked over to the Periphery table where low and behold Spencer was there selling stuff. I briefly talked to him and he was very humble and down to earth. I also couldn't resist buying the new White and green hoodie Mr. Keith Merrow was sporting in his latest video, and seeing as I love neon green I had to have it.













Scale the Summit was good but I was on the left side of the stage and heard more of Travis then Chris in the mix. I also didn't recognize some of the tracks as I haven't picked up the new cd yet. Their 30 min set went quick.

I wanted to harrass Misha and some of the other Perh guys but they didn't come out till it was time for their set. So we just took our place in the center about 10 ft back( the dangerous pit zone, hahah) The guys were playing a few little chugging riffs for the soundcheck and it was like "OHHHH YEAH" feel and hear that and the crowd approved with anticipation of the audio onslaught that would soon ensue. Pretty massive sounding.

The lights go down and the cool little intro music starts and you could tell there was going to be some good energy. Sure enough as soon as they kicked it in the crowd up front started jumping, pushing , moshing etc. My buddy got his beer dumped on him and disappeared for abit. I was struggling to not get crushed in the chaos but was enjoying it. He then comes back and he had bought a Scale the Summit shirt to change into so he could take off his other beer soaked shirt. 

Spencer's voice is pretty damn impressive with his range and he was cutting thru the mix very good. What more can I say, it was pretty sweet show. I was tired from "the pit" but still had a big smile on my face ,then we had make the long walk home.


----------



## space frog

be sure to pick The Collective very soon, its an awesome CD IMO, also That hoody loojs pretty killer! and you mentionned keith merrow... i cant wait for his new stuff! anyways, i loved my first experience seeing periphery too. it was a while ago and there were 2 show merged together so they only played 3 songs but it was still enough to get Misha's head nod of approval lol. /fanboyism over


----------



## mikernaut

a slight derailment but yeah Keith showing off his hoodie and new BRJ. I totally was like "I hope they have that hoodie at the Merch table, I needz it"


----------



## Jango

Mike, I was at the Madison show too. I was the one who was standing around the StS and Periphery booths with my guitar trying to get it signed after Periphery's set. I had wondered whether there were any SS.org members around...

I also managed to headbutt John in the knee during Periphery's set, full force headbang.


----------



## pineappleman

Whoa, I feel like Spencer gets better every time I hear a new recording of him. I do agree the vocals could be a little louder in the beginning though... *runs and hides*


----------



## JakePeriphery

Hey dudes we have a big article in the new issue of Guitar World, comes out 4/5 please check it out!


----------



## ROAR

WOW.
That's an awesome achievement.
Proud of you.


----------



## Kairos

As cool as it is for them getting exposure I lol'd a bit


----------



## Jango

'Tis a shame one of their songs isn't tabbed out in the issue...


----------



## Guitarman700

Wow, a guitar world issue that doesn't suck completely? Good job guys!
Also, LOL at Djent-rock.


----------



## ROAR

I guess we must accept Djent as a genre now.




Well fuck...


----------



## NaYoN

What kind of Mackie do Periphery use live?


----------



## metalheadpunk

NaYoN said:


> What kind of Mackie do Periphery use live?



HD1531


----------



## space frog

Guitarman700 said:


> Wow, a guitar world issue that doesn't suck completely? Good job guys!
> Also, LOL at Djent-rock.



Yeah... Djent-rock??? Guess the word rock sells more for Guitar World than metal
anyways congrats guys.


----------



## Guitarman700

Periphery is now Djentrock. Run with it guys!


----------



## bulb

metalheadpunk said:


> HD1531



we also use the hd1221 wedges, they are so fucking good!


----------



## mikernaut

Hey Jango , I too wondered if there was any SS.org peeps at the Madison show. I was wearing my black Periphery lightbulb/metal hand/wings tshirt and matching Perh. hoodie. (totally fanboying out) Someone actually complemented me on the Tshirt.

I did briefly see Misha, Alex and Matt at the left side of the stage right when they were ready to go on. (they were busy talking so I didn't bug them) I wanted to tease Misha abit for having photographic evidence of him fondling my bright red BRJ and make sure he didn't drawn any obscene things in the control cavity. 

We bailed right after their set as I figured people would be swarming around to talk to them, So I didn't see you standing around with your guitar. What guitar was it and did you get any of the guys to sign it?

Congrats to the band for the Guitar World article, it would have been uber cool if they would have tabbed a song too.


----------



## Lukifer

Congrats on the article and getting on the cover! Maybe some little hipster kids will walk by it and see it and be like "who is periphery" and be changed for life!


----------



## space frog

hipsters dont read guitar world, its too mainstream


----------



## Lukifer

Thats why I said "walk by it" and see Periphery on the cover.


----------



## bulb

mikernaut said:


> Hey Jango , I too wondered if there was any SS.org peeps at the Madison show. I was wearing my black Periphery lightbulb/metal hand/wings tshirt and matching Perh. hoodie. (totally fanboying out) Someone actually complemented me on the Tshirt.
> 
> I did briefly see Misha, Alex and Matt at the left side of the stage right when they were ready to go on. (they were busy talking so I didn't bug them) I wanted to tease Misha abit for having photographic evidence of him fondling my bright red BRJ and make sure he didn't drawn any obscene things in the control cavity.
> 
> We bailed right after their set as I figured people would be swarming around to talk to them, So I didn't see you standing around with your guitar. What guitar was it and did you get any of the guys to sign it?
> 
> Congrats to the band for the Guitar World article, it would have been uber cool if they would have tabbed a song too.



Ah damn, you should have said hi! Always love meeting forum peeps in real life!!


----------



## rug

So my buddy took this video from St. Paul for Icarus Lives, not too shabby! Spencer FTW.


----------



## toiletstand

havent bought a guitar world mag in forever. 4/5 seems like the right day to start again.


----------



## space frog

4/5 seems like the right day to get my first mag lol


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah I havent bought one since they upped the price to like $7. But I will for this article alone!


----------



## ScottyB724

Sick show at the bottom lounge tonight guys! 
We need a Periphery headlining tour soon though 


p.s. Browne is doing an excellent job filling in from what I can tell, so props to him.


----------



## splinter8451

Like I posted on facebook when Jake posted that pic, it's good to see Guitar World still finds it necessary to put Metallica and Nirvana in every fucking issue  That's the reason I stopped subscribing 2 years ago. 

I'd be willing to bet that 10/12 issues every year have a Metallica article or 4 in em. 

It's awesome to see that Periff made the cover though! May go buy it.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Jango said:


> 'Tis a shame one of their songs isn't tabbed out in the issue...



When I saw that yesterday, that's exactly what I was thinking, haha.



ROAR said:


> I guess we must accept Djent as a genre now.
> 
> Well fuck...



I know... I've posted in so many youtube videos correcting people who think djent is a genre... it seems all the interviews Misha's done to counteract this have been in vain


----------



## space frog

trolls kept trollin


----------



## NaYoN

I think the Guitar World thing is a reverse trap, instead of trying to get GW readers to listen to Periphery, they're trying to get the Djent people to buy GW, - as evidenced by this thread - it works!



Cool to see Misha and his gang getting some recognition though. Djent Rock forever! (seriously?  )


----------



## toiletstand

picked up the mag today. want to say congrats to jake misha and alex! you dudes are living the dream also happy to see misha with his own gw column congratulations again!


----------



## Jango

mikernaut said:


> We bailed right after their set as I figured people would be swarming around to talk to them, So I didn't see you standing around with your guitar. What guitar was it and did you get any of the guys to sign it?



I had an Agile 828 that I got Chris and Travis from StS to sign, and Misha, Alex, and John all to sign, plus John jammed on it for a bit.

Were you waiting at the door before they opened? (6:45ish)


----------



## ROAR

fuck it. I don't even care about the word anymore.
I love Periphery and that's all that matters to me.

I will get this issue and fuck the shit out of it.
WHO'S WITH ME?!


----------



## toiletstand

i have to intervene and demand that you stop. think about your penis. nobody likes paper cuts.


----------



## ROAR

^You make a good point...
I was so blind!!!


----------



## Isan

ScottyB724 said:


> We need a Periphery headlining tour soon though
> 
> 
> p.s. Browne is doing an excellent job filling in from what I can tell, so props to him.




Browne is awesome, and the new monuments tracks he had with them are INSANE....


----------



## bulb

Isan said:


> @ 1
> 
> This fall it shall be happening .... Wait till you see the line up OMG .....
> 
> @ 2
> 
> Browne is awesome, and the new monuments tracks he had with them are INSANE....



1: thats funny, we havent confirmed anything, no bands, no lineup nothing haha at this point its all speculation

2: yes he is, and yes they are

PS: Calan, please do not post about things that havent been confirmed or officially announced by us first, i didnt realize you were fishing for answers from our members so that you could repost the info on forums, and i would have assumed that you would know better...


----------



## space frog

either way i cant wait to see you guys do a headlining tour. so far i only got to see you guys in the darkest hour legacy tour and the venue in montreal was merged or some shit so i only got half the setlist... and no frak the gods


----------



## DVRP

Headlining tour = you need to come to Vancouver


----------



## Customisbetter

bulb said:


> stuff



Whatever happens, I just want you guys in a Bus with a Driver and roadies. I could never survive those trips you guys make in the van.


----------



## ScottyB724

Saw this interview just now: Periphery Interview on KillerTours.com

If you do end up playing Racecar in it's entirety on this pending headlining tour I will shit brix uncontrollably.


----------



## rug

Haha, yeah, Alex mentioned that when I talked to him. RACECAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breadmonkey

I would love to see a full band performance vid of Racecar a la Tesseract's concealing fate dealie. I would pay way too much money to find out/watch what the fuck Matt is doing half the time and to see proof that this song was, in fact, composed by humans. I know, me =


----------



## space frog

i would loooooove to see that happen. Racecar is prolly one of my all-time favorite songs, to see it live would make my day


----------



## Arterial

sorry for any tardy-ness guys, but will there also be an instrumental version of the EP too?


----------



## Guitarman700

Arterial said:


> sorry for any tardy-ness guys, but will there also be an instrumental version of the EP too?



Why would you need an instrumental version when you can have SPENCER!


----------



## Arterial

because often with the vocals on the track, you miss some things in the background that the guitars are doing.

also, i like driving with instrumental periphery on, not so much vocals.


----------



## Guitarman700

Arterial said:


> because often with the vocals on the track, you miss some things in the background that the guitars are doing.
> 
> also, i like driving with instrumental periphery on, not so much vocals.



Okay, I can give you that. Not a big deal for me, as I can't yet play anything periphery have written.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Nope, no instrumental EP for now, vocal Periphery is far superior to instrumental anyway. Get on the Spencer train!!


----------



## gunshow86de

Just finished reading the GW article, and I have 3 thoughts.

1. It's very cool to see Periphery get a feature article in such a large publication.

2. The sevenstring.org "name drop" was pretty cool.

3. I'm glad GW chose to specify that Scale the Summit is a "djent band" in a couple of different spots. Who knew???


----------



## space frog

^StS... djenty??

epic, yeah, but djenty?


----------



## Lukifer

Thats what I was thinking!!! Epic proggy instrumental metal goodness is what I was thinking!


----------



## ROAR

Yea Scale the Summit is super djent.
Did you guys ever hear Alpenglow? or Bloom?!
Pure djent man.


----------



## space frog

the levitated = meshuggah ripoff
/endofthread


----------



## Prydogga

The Levitated sounds like a carbon copy of Electric Red.


----------



## Ryan666213

Here is Matt breaking it down going into New Snu
The rest of the set is posted in the Live Concert folder on here or on my youtube page. YouTube - rvermeland&#39;s Channel


----------



## SenorDingDong

So after hearing a thread full of death metal lovers, and super heavy metal 7 stringers praise these guys, I always wrote them off. I just thought "Oh another band thats stupidly technical and screamy, joy...." But I finally gave them a chance, and am AMAZED. They are the future of heavy metal, and if my dreams are realized, I may actually love metal once again like I used to.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Hey, I pre-ordered the EP, but I'll move to a new place in 2 days.
Can anyone guide me to the place I can change the address it'll be sent to?


----------



## KoenDercksen

cataclysm_child said:


> Hey, I pre-ordered the EP, but I'll move to a new place in 2 days.
> Can anyone guide me to the place I can change the address it'll be sent to?



I'd call/email Merchconnection if I were you... There isn't a specific place to change it.


----------



## Winspear

^ So when did the 'new live intro' (not New Groove) become called New Snu? I see a few videos of it titled that.


----------



## cataclysm_child

KoenDercksen said:


> I'd call/email Merchconnection if I were you... There isn't a specific place to change it.



Thanks, sent them an email. Couldn't remember where I ordered it from, hehe.
When I heard about the pre-order I just clicked the link and sent the money as fast as I possible could


----------



## KoenDercksen

cataclysm_child said:


> Thanks, sent them an email. Couldn't remember where I ordered it from, hehe.
> When I heard about the pre-order I just clicked the link and sent the money as fast as I possible could



Haha! Me too man, couldn't risk missing a signed poster lol!


----------



## musicaldeath

A little late to the game but I just heard Periphery's cover of One just now and I think it's brilliant. Amazing job guys.


----------



## JakePeriphery

I did this today, just to celebrate being able to use my fingers again hehe


----------



## Customisbetter

MUSTACHE MAYHEM!

Glad you got your playing back mate. Sorry you missed out on Flint but there's always next time.


----------



## mikernaut

Glad the finger is better, looks like quite the exercise playing that track


----------



## Lukifer

Jake you looked depressed in that video! Cheer up dude you can play again!!! Sounds great too.


----------



## Ryan666213

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ So when did the 'new live intro' (not New Groove) become called New Snu? I see a few videos of it titled that.




That is what it is called on Misha's soundclick page


----------



## KoenDercksen

Great video Jake  I'm happy you got your playing back man!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Congrats on getting your playing back! I had to go 6 months without being able to so much as pick up my guitar for a period in my life and it was not fun.

That riff at the end was sweet too, hopefully we'll hear a song formed around that one day


----------



## ManBeast

JakePeriphery said:


> Nope, no instrumental EP for now, vocal Periphery is far superior to instrumental anyway. Get on the Spencer train!!



boo... more instrumentals please


----------



## JakePeriphery

ManBeast said:


> boo... more instrumentals please



NOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPE 

I'm sure we'll do an instrumental of album 2, but it's not really worth it for the EP's.


----------



## space frog

I don't really mind not having instrumental versions of Icarus Lives remixes... and having another Jetpacks Was Yes instrumental... and another Icarus Lives instrumental...

Pretty much half the EP lol...


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I side with Jake, Spencer for the win!


----------



## Guitarman700

Get aboard the Spencer train or Jake will kill you.


----------



## bulb

ManBeast said:


> boo... more instrumentals please



Nope, we are a band, take it or leave it dude, if you dont like it the way it is, there are 239842 other bands out there for you to listen to.


----------



## Guitarman700

bulb said:


> Nope, we are a band, take it or leave it dude, if you dont like it the way it is, there are 239842 other bands out there for you to listen to.




I never understood all the Spencer hate. He's a superb vocalist and a hardworking dude.


----------



## gunshow86de

Tell me more about this Spencer train.....


----------



## ROAR

I wanna hop on the caboose of the Spencer train...


----------



## space frog

Guitarman700 said:


> I never understood all the Spencer hate. He's a superb vocalist and a hardworking dude.



There are always haters for everything.  Also I don't get why people insist so much on have instrumentals. The vox are part of those songs, and Spencer is an amazing vocalist, way better than most of the rest out there.


----------



## JakePeriphery

space frog said:


> There are always haters for everything.  Also I don't get why people insist so much on have instrumentals. The vox are part of those songs, and Spencer is an amazing vocalist, way better than most of the rest out there.



The worst part about the Spencer hate is when people say they just want br00tal vocals all over everything, because for some reason they think clean singing is "gay" or "emo", an all-screaming band is the kind of band I DON'T want to be in, EVER. We get all these people making requests to change our sound hahah it's like when the fuck did any of us ever ask for your opinion on our choice of singer? 

I also love it when people proclaim they like us but then they always add how it's the instrumental album that they like, well here's the real talk - Periphery is 6 members, not 5. You ain't down with Spencer, you ain't down with me! 

Not only does Spencer have an insane range, he sings & screams, and has a unique voice that is easily identifiable as well. Not to mention he's a really great dude and really fun to tour with, I can't say that about a lot of rock singers - most of them are weird and/or egoistical assholes.


----------



## lava

JakePeriphery said:


> I also love it when people proclaim they like us but then they always add how it's the instrumental album that they like, well here's the real talk - Periphery is 6 members, not 5. You ain't down with Spencer, you ain't down with me!



Jake, I wouldn't get too down on the folks who say they like the instrumental stuff - if they're anything like me, it's possible that they actually like Spencer's voice a lot but sometimes are just in the mood for the instrumental version simply because it exists. Not everybody is trying to be an ass and insult Spencer when they say it. That said, I wouldn't care at all if there were no more instrumental Periphery releases. And the more Spencer is with the band, the more naturally he blends and the better he sounds (and he already sounded good). I suspect you'll see less and less of the Spencer hate as time goes on because I still see a ton of untapped potential in him that will likely come out.


----------



## Guitarman700

JakePeriphery said:


> The worst part about the Spencer hate is when people say they just want br00tal vocals all over everything, because for some reason they think clean singing is "gay" or "emo", an all-screaming band is the kind of band I DON'T want to be in, EVER. We get all these people making requests to change our sound hahah it's like when the fuck did any of us ever ask for your opinion on our choice of singer?
> 
> I also love it when people proclaim they like us but then they always add how it's the instrumental album that they like, well here's the real talk - Periphery is 6 members, not 5. You ain't down with Spencer, you ain't down with me!
> 
> Not only does Spencer have an insane range, he sings & screams, and has a unique voice that is easily identifiable as well. Not to mention he's a really great dude and really fun to tour with, I can't say that about a lot of rock singers - most of them are weird and/or egoistical assholes.


----------



## The Beard

bulb said:


> Nope, we are a band, take it or leave it dude, if you dont like it the way it is, there are 239842 other bands out there for you to listen to.


The man speaks the truth, I counted all of the bands and got the same number 

Also, count me in on the Spencer train as well! I believe he has an amazing voice and still has a TON of potential and from what i've heard his screaming is getting better and better every time I hear him. And we share the same first name so that's all the more reason to join


----------



## JakePeriphery

lava said:


> Jake, I wouldn't get too down on the folks who say they like the instrumental stuff - if they're anything like me, it's possible that they actually like Spencer's voice a lot but sometimes are just in the mood for the instrumental version simply because it exists. Not everybody is trying to be an ass and insult Spencer when they say it. That said, I wouldn't care at all if there were no more instrumental Periphery releases. And the more Spencer is with the band, the more naturally he blends and the better he sounds (and he already sounded good). I suspect you'll see less and less of the Spencer hate as time goes on because I still see a ton of untapped potential in him that will likely come out.




I totally get that, I actually like having both versions out, I feel that most of our fans are musicians and if I was trying to learn the parts being played I'd always go to the instrumental... the thing I get annoyed at is the people wanting us to go 100% that way, it'll never happen, it's just people wanting us to be something we're not. The instrumental stuff is just a bonus for people to focus on the compositions of the instruments, it's not meant to be a version of the band sans Spencer that vocal haters can gravitate to.

Maintaining this open relationship we have with our fans is something I'm really into, and sometimes we respond negatively, but ya gotta take the good with the bad and I don't like hiding my true feelings about this stuff, I'm about taking the honest route not the diplomatic one. But yeah, not everyone is trying to be a dick about stuff and I should acknowledge that.


----------



## space frog

JakePeriphery said:


> The worst part about the Spencer hate is when people say they just want br00tal vocals all over everything, because for some reason they think clean singing is "gay" or "emo", an all-screaming band is the kind of band I DON'T want to be in, EVER. We get all these people making requests to change our sound hahah it's like when the fuck did any of us ever ask for your opinion on our choice of singer?
> 
> I also love it when people proclaim they like us but then they always add how it's the instrumental album that they like, well here's the real talk - Periphery is 6 members, not 5. You ain't down with Spencer, you ain't down with me!
> 
> Not only does Spencer have an insane range, he sings & screams, and has a unique voice that is easily identifiable as well. Not to mention he's a really great dude and really fun to tour with, I can't say that about a lot of rock singers - most of them are weird and/or egoistical assholes.



Where is the "love that shit" button?

That's exactly what i meant: you are 6 guys in this band. And not only is Spencer ridiculously talented, he keeps improving his vox (from what I've heard over time). And he kills it live, even though he has to switch btwn screams and cleans. Unlike many vocalists.


----------



## ROAR

Where's that picture of Spencer with shopped sunglasses 
and "Deal With It."
That should be up by now.


----------



## Guitarman700

ROAR said:


> Where's that picture of Spencer with shopped sunglasses
> and "Deal With It."
> That should be up by now.


----------



## JakePeriphery

ROAR said:


> Where's that picture of Spencer with shopped sunglasses
> and "Deal With It."
> That should be up by now.









Oh and while we're here hahaha


----------



## Customisbetter

San Diego represent.


----------



## ROAR

hahhah fuck yea.
Exactly what I'm talking about.
That should be spread like wildfire now.


----------



## NickB11

Hey guys awesome show last night in Pittsburgh! I really enjoyed you and Scale the Summit as well, both bands sounded amazing! And for all the Spencer haters out there...the dude was spot on! He hit everything and me and buddy were really impressed. My buddy bought a shirt from Spencer at the merch booth and he was really nice. Good show guys, hope you enjoyed Pittsburgh even though it was snowing haha!


----------



## gunshow86de

JakePeriphery said:


>



All aboard the Spencer train!!!


----------



## ROAR

Spencer is my favorite singer/boogie boarder.
He is truly my Lord and Savior.


----------



## Lukifer

You know I see it like this. Music is about melody and sound being crammed into one thing and coming out a song. TO me, without vocals a song lacks something. Sure there are some songs that are meant to be instrumentals, but whole albums with no singing not all bands should do, or would I ever want them to do. To me Spencer adds melody, which to me makes a song, he adds dynamics, and makes me want to listen to the song again. I also agree about all screams. Ive been into metal for like 11 years now and never once could get into death metal. Some of the music is totally fucking insane but god awful vocals kill it. Keep fucking rocking Spencer and Ill keep listening!!!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Guitarman700 said:


> I never understood all the Spencer hate. He's a superb vocalist and a hardworking dude.




Yeah great for him, he works hard but you got to understand some people are not gonna like his voice.

And the word "hate" is being flung about a lot, which is odd as I think most people who are supposedly "haters" just prefer instrumental or dislike his vocals.It's not like they have something personal against Spencer, Hate is a very strong word.

I personally very much dislike Spencer's voice, Now this will sound harsh but when I hear his voice and I can't imagine anyone older than 17 singing and his growls sound as if he is trying too hard, I told you it would sound harsh, but at the end of the day I'm here posting on this thread because I'm a fan of Periphery's music and I have an opinion on the music of course

As much as I would prefer an instrumental Periphery,I don't want Periphery to go all instrumental as that would not be Periphery being Periphery,as mentioned,It's a six man band with a singer.I can still listen to it and appreciate the instrumental roles and even some of the vocal lines without having to go "oh Periphery, ditch the singer,go Instrumental Fuck Yeah".


At the end of the day, what I'm trying to say is not all of us who dislike Spencer's vocals(or that style of vocals in general) are "haters".They're just not my cup of tea and the instrumental part of Periphery is what I enjoy.


----------



## Guitarman700

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Yeah great for him, he works hard but you got to understand some people are not gonna like his voice.
> 
> And the word "hate" is being flung about a lot, which is odd as I think most people who are supposedly "haters" just prefer instrumental or dislike his vocals.It's not like they have something personal against Spencer, Hate is a very strong word.
> 
> I personally very much dislike Spencer's voice, Now this will sound harsh but when I hear his voice and I can't imagine anyone older than 17 singing and his growls sound as if he is trying too hard, I told you it would sound harsh, but at the end of the day I'm here posting on this thread because I'm a fan of Periphery's music and I have an opinion on the music of course
> 
> As much as I would prefer an instrumental Periphery,I don't want Periphery to go all instrumental as that would not be Periphery being Periphery,as mentioned,It's a six man band with a singer.I can still listen to it and appreciate the instrumental roles and even some of the vocal lines without having to go "oh Periphery, ditch the singer,go Instrumental Fuck Yeah".
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, what I'm trying to say is not all of us who dislike Spencer's vocals(or that style of vocals in general) are "haters".They're just not my cup of tea and the instrumental part of Periphery is what I enjoy.



S'all good man, I understand.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Guitarman700 said:


> S'all good man, I understand.


----------



## TreWatson

ive said it before and i'll say it again. spencer may not be my favorite singer in the world (for example, Mikael akerfeldt > Spencer sotelo) but the dude is great, and works hella hard and deserves all the credit i can give him. sincerely. it took me a while to warm up to spence, but i mean really.

i really do not understand all the hate.

it's one thing if you just don;t like his voice,but i don't understand the point of bitching, it's not like he's going anywhere because you whine about it.

makes me feel like this is going on 24/7:


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I agree, I'm pro Spencer. I've ranted about him a couple times (a bit too much on here maybe... ), especially when it comes to comparing him to past vocalists. He works his a** off and is new to screaming, so he's learning a lot of dynamics and has learned an immense amount of arranging and modulation since he started with the band. Spencer's a bamf, DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## mountainjam

Just bought my ticket for the ashville show


----------



## fallenz3ro

Who's going to the show at jaxx on the 7th?


----------



## TreWatson

fallenz3ro said:


> Who's going to the show at jaxx on the 7th?



i might, i might not. depends on what money looks like and if i feel social enough.

I've been feeling very shut-in-ish lately.


----------



## asher

fallenz3ro said:


> Who's going to the show at jaxx on the 7th?



have a midterm that night >< I was so looking forward to the show, too. I'm cursed this semester - couldn't go to AAL, can't go to this, Rodrigo y Gabriela cancelled in October, Amon Amarth is the night of my studio deadline...


----------



## Prydogga

I think it's great you guys offered an instrumental option for the album, but now it seems a bit cheeky to request it from you. Spencer *is* Periphery now, just like the rest of the band members, you wouldn't ask for the album with none of Bois' guitar, and no one ever asks for 'x' band tracks or whatever without vocals. It's just part of the experience. 

That being said, I'm not the biggest fan. But listening to it all, it works.


----------



## metalman_ltd

Prydogga said:


> I think it's great you guys offered an instrumental option for the album, but now it seems a bit cheeky to request it from you. Spencer *is* Periphery now, just like the rest of the band members, you wouldn't ask for the album with none of Bois' guitar, and no one ever asks for 'x' band tracks or whatever without vocals. It's just part of the experience.
> 
> That being said, I'm not the biggest fan. But listening to it all, it works.



True that


----------



## Cynic

I <3 me some G5's from Mr. Sotelo.



Prydogga said:


> I think it's great you guys offered an instrumental option for the album, but now it seems a bit cheeky to request it from you. Spencer *is* Periphery now, just like the rest of the band members, you wouldn't ask for the album with none of Bois' guitar, and no one ever asks for 'x' band tracks or whatever without vocals. It's just part of the experience.
> 
> That being said, I'm not the biggest fan. But listening to it all, it works.



^

Don't listen to him. He lives in a land where night is day and toilets flush the other way.


----------



## space frog

hey is there going to be a tab book out some day? i heard about that in the tab thread but its been a while since i heard news about that...


----------



## drmosh

space frog said:


> hey is there going to be a tab book out some day? i heard about that in the tab thread but its been a while since i heard news about that...



I doubt they have the time/can be bothered to write out all the songs as official tabs. Then about 20 people will buy it and it won't be worth it


----------



## Jango

The only problem I have with Spencer is the fact that I got a faceful of his crotch every 2 minutes or so during the concert XD

Other than that, he was pretty cool. I had a chance to talk to him after the show and he was pretty chill to talk to. It's a shame the One cover will never be played live; I really REALLY enjoyed his vocals on it, plus the arrangement was cool.


----------



## mountainjam

Anyone else gonna be at the ashville nc show april 9?


----------



## Forresterc

mountainjam said:


> Anyone else gonna be at the ashville nc show april 9?



I'm trying to go.


----------



## mountainjam

Forresterc said:


> I'm trying to go.



Tickets are still available and they are only like $12 I think


----------



## ScottyB724

OH MY FUCK

If this is an april fools day joke I will kill 10 babies


----------



## ROAR

^No dude that's true!
I'm so pumped...


----------



## ScottyB724

I'm not so sure about that, after my post I saw this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...eshuggah-gojira-periphery-us-canada-tour.html


----------



## KoenDercksen

It's a joke


----------



## ROAR

Whatever it's not a joke.
Misha wouldn't do something like that.
I hear this tour is even being pushed over to 43 states.
And LoG is playing Wrath in full.


----------



## gunshow86de

Jango said:


> The only problem I have with Spencer is the fact that I got a faceful of his crotch every 2 minutes or so during the concert XD



You're complaining about this??


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> hey is there going to be a tab book out some day? i heard about that in the tab thread but its been a while since i heard news about that...



Nolly was going to do that with us when we toured in Europe, unfortunately everyone in the band fell deathly ill and jake broke his finger so he spent his time practicing and learning our songs instead, sucks, but it will be out eventually!


----------



## Winspear

Are you going to play any other shows over here in July? I can't imagine you'll come all the way to the U.K just for Sonisphere?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

bulb said:


> Nolly was going to do that with us when we toured in Europe, unfortunately everyone in the band fell deathly ill and jake broke his finger so he spent his time practicing and learning our songs instead, sucks, but it will be out eventually!



Yes! I'm so pumped for this... time to get me another guitar to tune to drop A haha.

How are the venues lining up for the new tour? Are you going to play in huge arenas? Are you going to resurrect Sikth for a one-off reunion? Man, I'm so stoked.


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> Nolly was going to do that with us when we toured in Europe, unfortunately everyone in the band fell deathly ill and jake broke his finger so he spent his time practicing and learning our songs instead, sucks, but it will be out eventually!



Nice. Anyways I could wait forever for a tab of racecar


----------



## Leetlord

I wish spencer would cut out the post-emo singing. I love Periphery though. They primed in '09 imo. I hope they keep putting out instrumental albums unless they get a better screamer. Chris Barretto ftw.


----------



## Guitarman700

Leetlord said:


> I wish spencer would cut out the post-emo singing. I love Periphery though. They primed in '09 imo. I hope they keep putting out instrumental albums unless they get a better screamer. Chris Barretto ftw.



Spencer is periphery's vocalist. Get used to it.
Also, we covered this in the last 2 pages.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Leetlord said:


> I wish spencer would cut out the post-emo singing. I love Periphery though. They primed in '09 imo. I hope they keep putting out instrumental albums unless they get a better screamer. Chris Barretto ftw.


 

Word cotton... I don't want to start this again  ... Spencer is Periphery's one and only


----------



## space frog

Leetlord said:


> I wish spencer would cut out the *post-emo singing*. I love Periphery though. They primed in '09 imo. I hope they keep putting out instrumental albums unless they get a better screamer. Chris Barretto ftw.





also id like to know what your ideal screamer would be just to prove you wrong.


----------



## Kairos

What the hell is "post-emo singing"?


----------



## space frog

something he invented to look cool.


----------



## Kairos

Anthony said:


> Heeeeere we goooooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 April 1st.


----------



## Lukifer

Is post emo like post hardcore and post metal?? Its not April 1st anymore so quit joking!!


----------



## Meximelt

If you don't like Spencer that's you're opinion. But Bulb chose him for a reason. His voice best fit Bulb's vision. Saw Periphery in Detroit on Jake's birthday, and Spencer sounded awesome, even better than the album. His range is killer, and imo adds just what is needed to the music.


----------



## phatfil

i prefer the instrumental stuff over any of the screamers. i hope every album they do has an instrumental counterpart.


----------



## matt397

So so very eh-sited for a juggernaut album.....the dark shit he writes is just sooo good.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I'm pretty sure you're gonna piss off bulb to such an extent that the next periphery album will be spencer singing acapela, so that the instrumental periphery "FANS" may suck it up already.


----------



## phatfil

i guess i should also mention that i prefer instrumentals _in general_. it goes far beyond Periphery.

as for this band, 9/10 with vox. 10/10 w/o. but like i said i'm biased.


----------



## NaYoN

Deadnightshade said:


> I'm pretty sure you're gonna piss off bulb to such an extent that the next periphery album will be spencer singing acapela, so that the instrumental periphery "FANS" may suck it up already.



Instead of having an instrumental version of the new CD, have an acapella version where everyone sings their part. Matt would have to beatbox.


----------



## buffa d

Sorry, this is really off topic...

But Bulb, are you a fan of Thrice?
Because your song "press enter" is really close to a song called Of Dust and Nations.

Both great songs nonetheless.


----------



## bulb

buffa d said:


> Sorry, this is really off topic...
> 
> But Bulb, are you a fan of Thrice?
> Because your song "press enter" is really close to a song called Of Dust and Nations.
> 
> Both great songs nonetheless.



Haha i do love thrice and i do love that song as well. A few people have pointed it out, its a rather unintentional similarity, but i can see what people are talking about haha


----------



## Lukifer

Dude I thought that too but never said anything. I was drunk when I heard it first and was like who the hell put thrice on WTF?? But I dig Thrice so its all good.


----------



## sahaal

I kinda thought something similar when I heard the new version of Jetpacks, except with Paramore's "Decode" cause it's the exact same song ctructure wise, what with the guitars always playing the same kinds of riffs and the structure being exactly the same. Mad respect gained for Paramore since they write as good as bulb does apparently, haha


----------



## mikernaut

slight thread derailment

hey Misha, Jake ( and Spencer even though I know he's not on here), I guessing you guys probably are Tesseract fans, I can't get over how awesome the music and singing is especially in "Origin" .

and if others here haven't checked this out please do , I love to promote awesome talent and this blew me away. I love me some good singing with my metal and I can't stop watching this it gives me chills.

doesn't really kick in till about 1 minute in. (singing wise that is)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Rusty Cooley's Guitar Asylum TV: PERIPHERY EPISODE IS HERE!

Am I late? The interview is awesome.


----------



## right_to_rage

mikernaut said:


> slight thread derailment
> 
> and if others here haven't checked this out please do , I love to promote awesome talent and this blew me away. I love me some good singing with my metal and I can't stop watching this it gives me chills.



If you like this you have to see them live bro!
Also are there two parts to the Rusty Cooley interview or just the first part?


----------



## Insanity

Good god.
Just had to post here since i've been listening to the periphery album nonstop since yesterday. It's friggin amazing!.
I been all narrowminded and stupid about actually doing it for a while now because like so many I originally felt that the vocals just didnt cut it but after listening through the album I realise that I was just being a meat-head about it and now I cant get enough 
Anyway I'n simply loving it and I just hope to catch Periphery live in a near future!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Insanity said:


> Good god.
> Just had to post here since i've been listening to the periphery album nonstop since yesterday. It's friggin amazing!.
> I been all narrowminded and stupid about actually doing it for a while now because like so many I originally felt that the vocals just didnt cut it but after listening through the album I realise that I was just being a meat-head about it and now I cant get enough
> Anyway I'n simply loving it and I just hope to catch Periphery live in a near future!



You're going to catch them in Marienhamn? 

Seriously though, nice to see that other finns are getting a hang of it!


----------



## Insanity

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You're going to catch them in Marienhamn?
> 
> Seriously though, nice to see that other finns are getting a hang of it!



I'm a Swede 
Boats are plenty too


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Insanity said:


> I'm a Swede
> Boats are plenty too



Well officially you are... oh what the fuck be a swede then.  (My apologizes if I was being offensive)


----------



## Insanity

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well officially you are... oh what the fuck be a swede then.  (My apologizes if I was being offensive)



Not at all man. just fooling around ^^


----------



## bulb

now all we need is a few more norvaginas, and we can have ourselves a lil viking picnic


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> now all we need is a few more norvaginas, and we can have ourselves a lil viking picnic



You coming to Norway, brah?


----------



## Bigfan

Yeah, us Bjorns (Top Gear) want to know. I'd definitely go.

Also, I'm proud to be a norvagina.


----------



## rug

Hey, back off the Norwegians!


----------



## Guitarman700

It's getting really Scandinavian in here...


----------



## space frog

If I give everyone maple syrup will this turn into a frog forum??


----------



## Guitarman700

space frog said:


> If I give everyone maple syrup will this turn into a frog forum??



I WANT SYRUP!


----------



## space frog

You're in Michigan, drive a little and come up here in Quebec, it's sugar shack season!


----------



## Lukifer

So its top notch syrup ehh???


----------



## space frog

ooo yeah it is!


----------



## Steve08

Misha, kind of a weird question, but did you make some of the posts from Saturday whilst on your laptop at the Palladium? If so I may have watched you type them


----------



## AirJordanStaal

I'm going to need you to come back to pittsburgh soonish, thanks, I messed my knee up and couldn't drive down for the show. I just watched icarus lives on youtube over and over and stared at the still photo. It wasn't the same.


----------



## DSilence

Any chance of you guys coming to New Zealand? It would be cool, but then I would understand if you guys think their isn't the fanbase for a stop here, but I have told a bunch of my mates so could probably gaurantee 6 at least lol


----------



## Tranquilliser

DSilence said:


> Any chance of you guys coming to New Zealand? It would be cool, but then I would understand if you guys think their isn't the fanbase for a stop here, but I have told a bunch of my mates so could probably gaurantee 6 at least lol



Well they've been down to Australia (sadly I didn't know about them at that stage) So hopefully they return, and yeah, they might stop NZ


----------



## ManBeast

bulb said:


> Nope, we are a band, take it or leave it dude, if you dont like it the way it is, there are 239842 other bands out there for you to listen to.



Seems like you guys are taking a complete 180 from your self titled release. If you were all about the band you wouldn't have released an instrumental then.

I hope you aren't forgetting most of your fans started by listening to your instrumental stuff like myself. Nuance and technicality are what got me into your grooves. Not saying vocals negate that, its just I think other vocalists were a better fit. I digress.

Just stating my opinion, release an instrumental album and you'll sell another record. Otherwise like you said, theres plenty of other bands out there I can shell my money out on.


----------



## Cynic

ITT: Pretentious.


----------



## JDC

As Periphery are playing Sonsiphere UK, if you find the Alestorm guys you must challenge them to a game of forky forky!!!


----------



## space frog

ManBeast said:


> Seems like you guys are taking a complete 180 from your self titled release. If you were all about the band you wouldn't have released an instrumental then.
> 
> I hope you aren't forgetting most of your fans started by listening to your instrumental stuff like myself. Nuance and technicality are what got me into your grooves. Not saying vocals negate that, its just I think other vocalists were a better fit. I digress.
> 
> Just stating my opinion, release an instrumental album and you'll sell another record. Otherwise like you said, theres plenty of other bands out there I can shell my money out on.



Do you want me to tell you why you are wrong in alphabetical order or by importance?
I'll just say that what you dislike and call a 180 is called progression.


----------



## bulb

ManBeast said:


> Seems like you guys are taking a complete 180 from your self titled release. If you were all about the band you wouldn't have released an instrumental then.
> 
> I hope you aren't forgetting most of your fans started by listening to your instrumental stuff like myself. Nuance and technicality are what got me into your grooves. Not saying vocals negate that, its just I think other vocalists were a better fit. I digress.
> 
> Just stating my opinion, release an instrumental album and you'll sell another record. Otherwise like you said, theres plenty of other bands out there I can shell my money out on.



We did the first one because a lot of people were introduced to us as an instrumental, and we thought for the hardcore fans who only ever knew us as an instrumental band, and for musicians who wanted to hear the instruments a bit better it could be cool, which is why we had it as a SUPPLEMENT, and because the test run did well we made it available on itunes as well.

We might do an instrumental of the next album or we might not, but if we do, it will once again be a limited release and be supplemental. 

And honestly dude, you arent really a fan of our band, i have seen enough posts in this thread by you stating your perfectly valid opinion to know that.
With that said we really dont need your money (or anyone else who is shares your opinion on us), so using that as an argument will not sway our decision, save it up or spend it on a band you actually like. We write the music WE want to write for ourselves, and because of that im afraid you will never like us the way we are, and thats fine by me haha!


----------



## noxian

i've never really understood this behavior of trying to tell bands what to do.

there's always this battle with fans and artists over what the actual relationship between the two is. and technology these days making the distance between the artists and the fans closer than ever seems to really make some fans think they're literally part of the band.

but there reaches a point where you have to be clear that if you're a fan of the band, you're a fan of what THEY create. not of what they create as proxy for what you wanted to have created.

or you're just not a fan, and you can go elsewhere.

but you're not really a fan of the band if you're demanding they create the music you want created. because your music isn't the band's music.
and frankly in no way shape of form do they ever become YOUR band simply because you bought their music.

this may be a cold summation of the relationship, but at the end of the day they create and you consume. 

or don't consume.

but you're not part of the creation.

so you kind of have 1 of 2 choices = accept what they're producing or move on.
whether it's debates over who Periphery's vocalist should be. 
should they even have a vocalist.
whatever.

hell, if Periphery becomes a Taylor Swift tribute pop country band next album, you still have 2 choices = accept it or move on.


----------



## ROAR

Pretty stoked for the show Friday. And I have a lesson with Jake again.
My life couldn't be better.


----------



## bulb

noxian said:


> i've never really understood this behavior of trying to tell bands what to do.
> 
> there's always this battle with fans and artists over what the actual relationship between the two is. and technology these days making the distance between the artists and the fans closer than ever seems to really make some fans think they're literally part of the band.
> 
> but there reaches a point where you have to be clear that if you're a fan of the band, you're a fan of what THEY create. not of what they create as proxy for what you wanted to have created.
> 
> or you're just not a fan, and you can go elsewhere.
> 
> but you're not really a fan of the band if you're demanding they create the music you want created. because your music isn't the band's music.
> and frankly in no way shape of form do they ever become YOUR band simply because you bought their music.
> 
> this may be a cold summation of the relationship, but at the end of the day they create and you consume.
> 
> or don't consume.
> 
> but you're not part of the creation.
> 
> so you kind of have 1 of 2 choices = accept what they're producing or move on.
> whether it's debates over who Periphery's vocalist should be.
> should they even have a vocalist.
> whatever.
> 
> hell, if Periphery becomes a Taylor Swift tribute pop country band next album, you still have 2 choices = accept it or move on.



if only everyone else was this sensible haha
but yeah this sums it up ever so well, thanks dude.

i think people sometimes forget that money/fame/etc are not a motivation for a lot of musicians, and definitely not for us (or we would definitely have picked a style of music that is actually popular and can actually generate those things) 
The band and i are still doing what we were doing back when no one knew or cared about us, and that is writing something that we can be proud of.
We love our fans, but we love them because they accept what we write, not because they want to change us, and as much as everyone is entitled to their opinion, saying "i wish they would x, y and z" will literally have no bearing on what we do and is therefore just waste of time on their part.


----------



## DLG

bulb said:


> as much as everyone is entitled to their opinion, saying "i wish they would x, y and z" will literally have no bearing on what we do and is therefore just waste of time on their part.



I understand this, but discouraging people from giving their opinions on what they wish you would do pretty much negates the entire purpose of a discussion board. 

I wish spencer would only sing clean and not scream anymore, it would increase my enjoyment of periphery's music, so that is something I will say on a message board like this one.

Will I lose sleep over it? Will I slit my wrists if he continues to scream? No, I just wanted to put my personal opinion out there. Like your music, like his singing, don't like his screaming. the end. Not telling anyone what to do, just stating a personal preference. 

Like when I said half mockingly in the Tesseract thread that they should try starting a song without clean guitars and reverb, someone immediately jumped on me like YO BRO WHY DON'T YOU DO THAT IN YOUR OWN MUSIC THEY CAN DO WHATEVER THEY WANT ITS THEIR BAND SHUT UP.

no reason to get butthurt over opinions on message boards. That's all. Actually opinions, not "this is gay" or something like that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I know a lot of reasons to keep up a discussion board other than tell a band what you think about them.


----------



## DLG

not tell a band, it just so happens that Periphery members post here. 

When some guy in the morbid angel thread says that he prefers Steve Tucker, is he telling the band to bring him back as vocalist? Nope, he's discussing the bands music and stating his opinions on it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Okay lets rephrase it:

I know a lot of reasons to keep up a discussion board other than state opinions about band or band members.

I mean, I agree with you on the fact that it's fine to point out you like Spencer's singing etc., it's just that some dudes on the forum doesn't leave it there, but even start arguing why they are right with their opinions and the band should do it their way.

Not blaming you.


----------



## DLG

Kurkkuviipale said:


> it's just that some dudes on the forum doesn't leave it there, but even start arguing why they are right with their opinions and the band should do it their way.



yeah that's annoying. I see that on hip hop message boards a lot, everyone things they're an A&R.


----------



## rug

Musicians and songwriters are inherently selfish - and I mean that in an absolutely POSITIVE way. I would be very surprised if even a handful of guitarists started off playing because they were like "oh, I bet my friend would really like to hear me play something like *this*". You start writing music because YOU want to enjoy it, and it's not for anyone else's benefit. It's obviously nice if they do enjoy it D), but that shouldn't be the goal. I started playing guitar and writing songs because I was bummed when I would buy cds (remember those?) as a kid only to find half or more of the album wasn't very good. I thought to myself, why don't ALL of the songs sound good? I bet I could write stuff that sounds good, etc etc. I'm sure almost everyone on here has a similar type of story. 

Musicians and songwriters are (and should be) selfish when it comes to their music, and I really wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## bulb

DLG said:


> yeah that's annoying. I see that on hip hop message boards a lot, everyone things they're an A&R.



Right, i actually agree with you dude, and of course this is a discussion forum, i dont mind seeing peoples opinions at all both positive and negative.

Im not even saying that i mind when people state their opinions in an attempt to change us supposedly for our own good when really its just to their personal taste, even though those people tend to repeat their same opinion over and over since it generally gets ignored (especially in this thread), all i am saying is that their efforts to do so have been, are currently, and will continue to be futile. But i have no qualms with them trying haha!


----------



## Bradd

Um, i Just like all of periphery..... bulb, if ya ever running low on space i will put up the transport costs for you to send me a guitar, or amp, or interface, or axe fx.


----------



## Malkav

I used to bitch and moan about the vocals as well...Then I actually got the CD and realised I should just shut the fuck up...It's like Dream Theater, yeah they could get a different vocalist that you may consider to be better etc but at the end of the day when I picture DT I hear James Labrie because he is their chosen voice. I've grown to love Labrie's voice and I think it fits the band, like wise I now love Spencers though bitched and moaned like a twat at first. At the end of the day though when I listen to Periphery and close my eyes and try really really hard I can't just can't imagine anyone else taking that role...

He's a part of the sound that they're comfortable with and he works well with them, in time I'm sure this will be beneficial to all the members musical growth. With greater musical growth will come greater music, how the fuck they're gonna top the first album I don't know but I am excited as fuck that they're gonna have to try some day  If Spencer is the missing piece or the glue that holds them together and they feel that way about it then awesome, I can't wait to hear the results that come of it 

Now come to South Africa! I realise it's on the ass end of nowhere but damn it we never ever get anything cool...We have animals and shit...and traditionally the local music does involve polyrhythms...Just a thought


----------



## space frog

all those last posts should be archived or stickied or whatever could make it obvious for those elitist pricks that want to turn every band into their kind of band that out answer is


----------



## mountainjam

Malkav said:


> I used to bitch and moan about the vocals as well...Then I actually got the CD and realised I should just shut the fuck up...It's like Dream Theater, yeah they could get a different vocalist that you may consider to be better etc but at the end of the day when I picture DT I hear James Labrie because he is their chosen voice. I've grown to love Labrie's voice and I think it fits the band, like wise I now love Spencers though bitched and moaned like a twat at first. At the end of the day though when I listen to Periphery and close my eyes and try really really hard I can't just can't imagine anyone else taking that role...
> 
> He's a part of the sound that they're comfortable with and he works well with them, in time I'm sure this will be beneficial to all the members musical growth. With greater musical growth will come greater music, how the fuck they're gonna top the first album I don't know but I am excited as fuck that they're gonna have to try some day  If Spencer is the missing piece or the glue that holds them together and they feel that way about it then awesome, I can't wait to hear the results that come of it
> 
> Now come to South Africa! I realise it's on the ass end of nowhere but damn it we never ever get anything cool...We have animals and shit...and traditionally the local music does involve polyrhythms...Just a thought


I've gotta respectfully disagree with you...imo spencer is a fantastic singer and I can't imagine periphery benefiting anything by replacing him. DT on the other hand, would benefit immensly by replacing james with just about anybody.


----------



## space frog

why always the spencer talk?


----------



## Lukifer

Haha I'm laughing because I was sitting here thinking this is like a discussion I had about dream theater!!! Yeah Labrie is different but if you heard dream theater with say, geddy lee, it would be weird. But that's another matter, on this one, it would be weird to me to hear anyone other than Spencer since I got introduced to the band while Spencer was the singer. So I dig it and honestly, I'm a guitar player I tune out the vocals half the time anyways Haha.


----------



## NaYoN

Funny thing is, if Misha didn't release his stuff as bulb, and then release stuff with other vocalists, i.e. when people first heard this music with Spencer's vocals on them, I believe there would be much less complaints in this thread about Spencer.

Maybe he's not THE BEST VOCALIST EVER (not for me to say), but he's pretty good at what he does, and I believe he fits in really well with the music. That's more than what I can say for many other bands. Honestly I don't even like the instrumental stuff too much, it's too "same texture". The vocals add dynamics and feel to it. And I have no care for previous vocalists, I did hear them a few times before, but they're a thing of the past, so I don't really bother, and as I said I don't dislike Spencer. I also met the dude in person and he seemed like a really nice guy, which is better than what I hear about some of the previous vocalists. Also, the lyrics are great too.

I'm not saying there shouldn't be an instrumental version, options are always good but in this case I understand how the band might want to take a stance and say "This is Periphery, the vocals are an integral part, take it or leave it". After all, the instrumental stuff is a favor to the fans. Do I see The Faceless, Obscura, Nevermore, or any other band with great instrumentation do a vocal-less version of their album? No. Do I see anyone complain? No. That's just how the band is. Yes, bulb has his roots in instrumental stuff, but that doesn't mean he isn't allowed to move away from that stuff and evolve. Most bands evolve, and this evolution always creates a divide. This is no different.


----------



## freakstreet

I had that initial reaction, when Spencer was first introduced. I didn't like the first couple of clips I heard, but the album showed that he had immense talent and not all of it had been tapped yet. Then, Frak the Gods BLEW MY MIND!!! His growls were crazy and the singing had little nuances in them that made em fucking amazing. And in my opinion, Spence can write fucking kick ass vocal lines (better than the older singers). I for one can't fucking wait to hear what shit he's gonna pull off in the next album.


----------



## vampiregenocide

On internet forums, everyone is a hipster. Especially when it comes to music.


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> On internet forums, everyone is a hipster. Especially when it comes to music.



Seriously. Can we give this a REST NOW!?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Word. When are Periphery coming back to the UK? From what I've heard you have some new speakers and it's majorly improved your stage sound (not that it wasn't awesome to begin with).


----------



## bulb

vampiregenocide said:


> Word. When are Periphery coming back to the UK? From what I've heard you have some new speakers and it's majorly improved your stage sound (not that it wasn't awesome to begin with).



We will be playing Sonisphere UK on the Saturday (i forget the date), and we have never played a festival before but hopefully it will sound good!

We have been using these Mackie HD rigs, they wouldnt affect the sound too much except for the front row really (the main advantage being that if you are on one side, you will be able to hear a bit of the guitars on the other), but we are always tweaking and refining our sound in the attempt to improve on it!
Unforunately bringing those to europe doesnt make much sense, and at sonisphere im sure it will be fine to just run our axefx's direct ad through whatever monitoring they have set up there!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ah fair, I'm not at Sonisphere  I hope you guys can tour here again soon. I bet you'll love Sonisphere though, great vibe at festivals.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Hey bulb. Bulb. Bulb bulb bulb.

Dude, bulb.

Bulb. Bulb bulb bulb, dude.

Hey bulb...

_CHANGE YOUR ARTISTIC EXPRESSION ACCORDING TO MY TASTE BULB!!?_


----------



## Guitarman700

MF_Kitten said:


> Hey bulb. Bulb. Bulb bulb bulb.
> 
> Dude, bulb.
> 
> Bulb. Bulb bulb bulb, dude.
> 
> Hey bulb...
> 
> _CHANGE YOUR ARTISTIC EXPRESSION ACCORDING TO MY TASTE BULB!!?_



The last 5 pages in a nutshell.
Don't ever change, Bulb!


----------



## Kairos




----------



## Lukifer

Dude I bet its gonna sound so killer going through the huge PA at Sonisphere! I wish I lived over there!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

wait so is that "periphery will only be a taylor swift cover band" thing confirmed? Let me go create a blog brb


----------



## space frog

MF_Kitten said:


> Hey bulb. Bulb. Bulb bulb bulb.
> 
> Dude, bulb.
> 
> Bulb. Bulb bulb bulb, dude.
> 
> Hey bulb...
> 
> _CHANGE YOUR ARTISTIC EXPRESSION ACCORDING TO MY TASTE BULB!!?_



I totally uped your rep for that.


----------



## Lukifer

SO bulb has to add some serious twang with that Axe-FX!! Country on a Bernie Rico 7 string would be most epic!!


----------



## ManBeast

bulb said:


> We did the first one because a lot of people were introduced to us as an instrumental, and we thought for the hardcore fans who only ever knew us as an instrumental band, and for musicians who wanted to hear the instruments a bit better it could be cool, which is why we had it as a SUPPLEMENT, and because the test run did well we made it available on itunes as well.
> 
> We might do an instrumental of the next album or we might not, but if we do, it will once again be a limited release and be supplemental.
> 
> And honestly dude, you arent really a fan of our band, i have seen enough posts in this thread by you stating your perfectly valid opinion to know that.
> With that said we really dont need your money (or anyone else who is shares your opinion on us), so using that as an argument will not sway our decision, save it up or spend it on a band you actually like. We write the music WE want to write for ourselves, and because of that im afraid you will never like us the way we are, and thats fine by me haha!


Glad yo can judge my fandom over the web about wanting you guys to release instrumentals as a "supplement". Maybe I can show you the folder of songs I have saved from your soundclick titled "Bulb Classics" that has over 125 files.The money argument was a response to you telling me to listen to the 234023984 other bands out there flippantly. 

If you and the fanboys are going to constantly get butt hurt by dissenting opinions on a forum and gasp at the notion of doing so I suggest putting the computer down. 

Good Luck with the EP/Tour and hopefully successful 2nd album


----------



## JakePeriphery

ManBeast said:


> Glad yo can judge my fandom over the web about wanting you guys to release instrumentals as a "supplement". Maybe I can show you the folder of songs I have saved from your soundclick titled "Bulb Classics" that has over 125 files.The money argument was a response to you telling me to listen to the 234023984 other bands out there flippantly.
> 
> If you and the fanboys are going to constantly get butt hurt by dissenting opinions on a forum and gasp at the notion of doing so I suggest putting the computer down.
> 
> Good Luck with the EP/Tour and hopefully successful 2nd album



I see some butthurt over here too.


----------



## space frog

ManBeast said:


> Glad yo can judge my fandom over the web about wanting you guys to release instrumentals as a "supplement". Maybe I can show you the folder of songs I have saved from your soundclick titled "Bulb Classics" that has over 125 files.The money argument was a response to you telling me to listen to the 234023984 other bands out there flippantly.
> 
> If you and the fanboys are going to constantly get butt hurt by dissenting opinions on a forum and gasp at the notion of doing so I suggest putting the computer down.
> 
> Good Luck with the EP/Tour and hopefully successful 2nd album



Just sayin he didn't tell YOU personnally... oh and most of us are not "fanboys", just fans that believe it is wrong to act how ppl like you act. Nothing personal against you broski.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think I'm right in saying that Periphery probably have no problem with fans or anyone saying 'oh I preferred it when you did this' or 'I don't really like these new songs' afetr all, as an artist you have to accept that you can't please everyone and so the only logical thing to do is to stay true to yourself. However, there is a fine line between stating your opinion, and being somewhat rude.



ManBeast said:


> Seems like you guys are taking a complete 180 from your self titled release. If you were all about the band you wouldn't have released an instrumental then.


 
If I were in a band then I'd be kinda annoyed by seeing a comment like this from a fan. It says that you expect them to keep doing what you want. You got into them as an instrumental band and therefore they should say that way. The tone of what you wrote is a little more forceful than an opinion. If anything it to me reads 'you guys used to be cool and then you changed'. Thats the vibe I get from that sentence when I read it. 

Like I said, nothing wrong with stating your opinion, but theres ways of doing it and I think you could've perhaps worded your comments better. I could be wrong, thats just what I have to say.


----------



## Lukifer

With this I would also really hate for a few people to really ruin it for us that love Periphery with Spencer or with vocals period and piss off Bulb and Jake and them not talk to us anymore. I think this is the coolest shit in the world I can talk with the guitar players from one of my favorite bands. I can ask about their gear or whatever and they actually respond! So while I agree opinions are entitled to everyone please dont piss these dudes off so they tell us all to piss off!!!


----------



## 7Mic7

Hey Misha,
Just wanted to say bravo for your apperance in guitar world ,I've really enjoyed it.For Once Guitar world was more into my musical taste.Good luck with your future and keep making the best song in the world.


----------



## Guitarman700

7Mic7 said:


> keep making the best song in the world.


This isn't the best song in the world, this is just a tribute.


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> With this I would also really hate for a few people to really ruin it for us that love Periphery with Spencer or with vocals period and piss off Bulb and Jake and them not talk to us anymore. I think this is the coolest shit in the world I can talk with the guitar players from one of my favorite bands. I can ask about their gear or whatever and they actually respond! So while I agree opinions are entitled to everyone please dont piss these dudes off so they tell us all to piss off!!!



Haha dont worry dude, it would take more than a couple trolls to scare us away, remember we have been on the internet since before this band existed!


----------



## JakePeriphery

Lukifer said:


> With this I would also really hate for a few people to really ruin it for us that love Periphery with Spencer or with vocals period and piss off Bulb and Jake and them not talk to us anymore. I think this is the coolest shit in the world I can talk with the guitar players from one of my favorite bands. I can ask about their gear or whatever and they actually respond! So while I agree opinions are entitled to everyone please dont piss these dudes off so they tell us all to piss off!!!




We're not going anywhere, what people such as ManBeast have to realize is that we'll respond to your opinion even if they probably won't like the answers. It would take a lot more than a few negative opinions to scare us away - but be prepared for some negative answers because we're definitely entitled to respond as anyone is entitled to voice their own opinions.


----------



## bulb

vampiregenocide said:


> I think I'm right in saying that Periphery probably have no problem with fans or anyone saying 'oh I preferred it when you did this' or 'I don't really like these new songs' afetr all, as an artist you have to accept that you can't please everyone and so the only logical thing to do is to stay true to yourself. However, there is a fine line between stating your opinion, and being somewhat rude.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in a band then I'd be kinda annoyed by seeing a comment like this from a fan. It says that you expect them to keep doing what you want. You got into them as an instrumental band and therefore they should say that way. The tone of what you wrote is a little more forceful than an opinion. If anything it to me reads 'you guys used to be cool and then you changed'. Thats the vibe I get from that sentence when I read it.
> 
> Like I said, nothing wrong with stating your opinion, but theres ways of doing it and I think you could've perhaps worded your comments better. I could be wrong, thats just what I have to say.



Haha well spoken. Man it seems like most of you have some common sense, thats why i love you guys!
I dont mind opinions at all, but it wouldnt hurt for a few of you guys to learn some tact, you might find that you will start to get more and more out of life, no seriously try it!


----------



## Guitarman700

bulb said:


> Haha well spoken. Man it seems like most of you have some common sense, thats why i love you guys!
> I dont mind opinions at all, but it wouldnt hurt for a few of you guys to learn some tact, you might find that you will start to get more and more out of life, no seriously try it!



Exactly. There is a difference between voicing your opinion and telling someone to change their art to your tastes.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Just listening to spencer in the studio right now whilst he's recording a demo, all you haters are fucking stupid. 

Retards.


----------



## Lukifer

Thats what I love. You and Bulb are dicks on here!!! In a good way though, because yeah whatever I am kind of a fanboy but I havent talked shit on the band. I dont like your string gauge change it NOW!!!!!! Anyways, thanks for not being led by persuasion and what other people think. I get made fun of by the rednecks are my work when my phone rings and my ........ is Zyglrox!!! What the fuck is that? MEtal, and damn good metal thats what!


----------



## 7Mic7

Guitarman700 said:


> This isn't the best song in the world, this is just a tribute.


 Lawl .Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## lobee

Guitarman700 said:


> Don't ever change, Bulb!




Stay a few shades darker than gold, Pwnyboy...


----------



## Lukifer

bulb said:


> Haha well spoken. Man it seems like most of you have some common sense, thats why i love you guys!
> I dont mind opinions at all, but it wouldnt hurt for a few of you guys to learn some tact, you might find that you will start to get more and more out of life, no seriously try it!


Man I learned that in the army big time, when I was told I could tell a superior to fuck off in polite ways. Its all how you present yourself.


----------



## HighGain510

ManBeast said:


> Glad yo can judge my fandom over the web about wanting you guys to release instrumentals as a "supplement". Maybe I can show you the folder of songs I have saved from your soundclick titled "Bulb Classics" that has over 125 files.The money argument was a response to you telling me to listen to the 234023984 other bands out there flippantly.
> 
> If you and the fanboys are going to constantly get butt hurt by dissenting opinions on a forum and gasp at the notion of doing so I suggest putting the computer down.
> 
> Good Luck with the EP/Tour and hopefully successful 2nd album



ZOMG I downloaded your old songs! TRUE FAN!


----------



## Prydogga

John_Strychnine said:


> Just listening to spencer in the studio right now whilst he's recording a demo, all you haters are fucking stupid.
> 
> Retards.



Listen to Browne. For he knows all.


----------



## Espaul

bulb said:


> Haha well spoken. Man it seems like most of you have some common sense, thats why i love you guys!
> I dont mind opinions at all, but it wouldnt hurt for a few of you guys to learn some tact, you might find that you will start to get more and more out of life, no seriously try it!



U trollin' right?


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Think I'm gonna check out Periphery and Scale the Summit tonight. Saw Tosin's guitar clinic last night in nyc... good stuff... really nice guy too.


----------



## Poho

Espaul said:


> U trollin' right?




LOL, tact.


----------



## noxian

vampiregenocide said:


> I think I'm right in saying that Periphery probably have no problem with fans or anyone saying 'oh I preferred it when you did this' or 'I don't really like these new songs' afetr all, as an artist you have to accept that you can't please everyone and so the only logical thing to do is to stay true to yourself. However, there is a fine line between stating your opinion, and being somewhat rude.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in a band then I'd be kinda annoyed by seeing a comment like this from a fan. It says that you expect them to keep doing what you want. You got into them as an instrumental band and therefore they should say that way. The tone of what you wrote is a little more forceful than an opinion. If anything it to me reads 'you guys used to be cool and then you changed'. Thats the vibe I get from that sentence when I read it.
> 
> Like I said, nothing wrong with stating your opinion, but theres ways of doing it and I think you could've perhaps worded your comments better. I could be wrong, thats just what I have to say.



right, it's not that all discussion should be off-limits, but there's a difference between discussing what the band is producing and telling the band what to produce.
there's a difference between critiquing the product, and acting like you are part of the production (and i have seriously heard people who believe that it's supposed to be a "partnership" and that artists are supposed to listen to what they say).

its a hard difference to describe but one you can tell when you read it.

i think most people handle that difference just fine.
you get the occasional guy who doesn't.

though the point at which you essentially rant, " Misha, Jake, guys: let ME tell you what your band is about!", quite frankly you've pretty clearly moved beyond sensibly discussing what the band is doing.


----------



## space frog

can we just get over with this?


----------



## Meatbucket

space frog said:


> can we just get over with this?




Alright, I agree. Let's move the subject back onto something that all of us can enjoy: Jake, Misha? What are your favorite kind of cookies?


----------



## ManBeast

space frog said:


> can we just get over with this?



Seriously, my original comment was "boo..more instrumentals plz" and it spins into this shit storm. 

Unfortunate that people took the comments as trying to direct the band musically. Basically Im coming out saying you guys released an instrumental for the first album, do it for the second because fans like myself enjoy it. Wrong wording on my part obviously.

Maybe bulb was right earlier, Im not a fan of Periphery...Im just a fan of bulb.


----------



## space frog

Actually I think Jake was the first to respond to that post cuz it was made in the midst of the whole "Spencer" thing, and it was the kind of comment that seemed to lack tact, and then trolls started trolling.

I just wish we could speak of Periphery now and that ppl would stop coming in and just go "hey i think trolls are wrong im a true fan i believe they can do w/e they want bla bla bla" as this feeds the trolls.

Let's just discuss their music we have instead of the music we might hear (and how we want it to be).

Good? 1 - 2 - 3 SOLD!!! NEXT!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I know a lot of reasons to keep up a discussion board other than tell a band what you think about them.





ManBeast said:


> Seriously, my original comment was "boo..more instrumentals plz" and it spins into this shit storm.
> 
> Unfortunate that people took the comments as trying to direct the band musically. Basically Im coming out saying you guys released an instrumental for the first album, do it for the second because fans like myself enjoy it. Wrong wording on my part obviously.
> 
> Maybe bulb was right earlier, Im not a fan of Periphery...Im just a fan of bulb.



Cool; in case you hacen't noticed in the 120 pages of this thread, it's called the *Periphery *SUPERMEGAHYPERTHREAD. Bulb is not Periphery. Most people on here like the band in some capacity and don't like tearing down musicians who have integrity. That value is rare in the music industry; most musicians just want to please their fans, but not them. Do you write music (if you write your own...) thinking, "Hey, this will make everybody happy! Who cares if I like the songs at all." Misha originally wrote his Bulb songs for a band when he and the band found a vocalist. They have and his name is Spencer Sotelo. /stupidinanevocalistarguements


----------



## vampiregenocide

My God....what have we become?


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> My God....what have we become?



What we hate the most.


----------



## White Cluster

I only buy Periphery for the articles.


----------



## Guitarman700

White Cluster said:


> I only buy Periphery for the articles.


----------



## rug

LOLOCAUST


----------



## Lukifer

So what string gauges do you guys use on your 7s???

Thats my attempt to sway this in another direction!!


----------



## pineappleman

Lol so what the heck is a djent?


----------



## Guitarman700

pineappleman said:


> Lol so what the heck is a djent?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/121110-periphery-superhypermegathread-everything-periphery.html


----------



## space frog

its a genre


----------



## paistelakai

Can't wait to play with you guys next Wednesday in Arkansas! Its one of our first few shows, and we get to share the stage with our favorite band! ...gonna be a great night


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Wow space frog... that's easily the trolliest troll face evar  I doubt the trolls can top that... Oh, djent is a form of rock. It was published in Guitar World so it must be a fact. They only right about metallica and led zeppelin so djent-rock is legit!


----------



## space frog

^you forgot to add the troll face


----------



## Hankey

FYI

Periphery's wikipedia entry has been nominated for deletion (again): 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periphery_%28band%2

Wikipedia:Articles for deletion/Periphery (band) (2nd nomination) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm guessing someone couldn't appreciate Misha's April fools joke ...


----------



## space frog

^That is totally ridiculous wtf


----------



## 0 Xero 0

That's weird... why did they get nominated in the first place? I didn't even know you could nominate a page for removal on wikipedia xD I guess that shows how much I use it. By the way, post # 3000


----------



## Lukifer

How many does it take to get a page taken down??? That is so crazy. We ought to nominate like Miley Cyrus and Lady Gaga and all that type of bull shit!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I second Lukifer... and you forgot Justin Bieber (ew, I don't even like typing his name  )


----------



## Lukifer

0 Xero 0 said:


> I second Lukifer... and you forgot Justin Bieber (ew, I don't even like typing his name  )



YES!!! Add Rebecca Black for the win!!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Yes!!! This is a small tandjent, but have any of you seen this video? It's one of the funniest things I've seen in a while along with the Next Hype v Frak mashup and the old dudes jamming to Messhuggah xD


----------



## toiletstand

Periphery - full set LIVE, April 3rd 2011. @ The Barbary, Philadelphia PA on Vimeo just in case anyone missed this little gem


----------



## ROAR

They're no longer on this tour :,(
I was going to Knoxville tomorrow...
Still am too see STS.


----------



## ROAR

EDIT: Double post


----------



## fallenz3ro

ROAR said:


> They're no longer on this tour :,(
> I was going to Knoxville tomorrow...
> Still am too see STS.



Just saw this on FB. I'm glad I saw them tonight.


----------



## ROAR

^Hate you!

I'm saddened. But I hope they're doing ok.


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> ^Hate you!
> 
> I'm saddened. But I hope they're doing ok.



We have some serious personal stuff happening at the moment, we will clarify when the time is right, but we have to pull off the tour to take care of everything right now.
As you guys know, we HATE cancelling shows and have done everything in our power to avoid it in the past, so we are really bummed about this, and i want to apologize to all the fans we wont be able to see. We just need your guys' support at this time, thanks guys!


----------



## mountainjam

Fuck dude, I had tickets for asheville, i was only going to see you guys play, it was going to be my first periphery show. Damn.
But whatever is wrong, hope you guys are alright.


----------



## gregmarx7

I just read this on facebook and while trying to think if there's any place I could go to see what was up, it would be here! haha

But seriously, hope all is well with you guys and everything gets better.


----------



## ROAR

Whatever's going on with you guys, it's cool.
I just hope you guys make it through and are ok.
I love you all...
XOXO.
<3


----------



## Cynic

Business need to be taken care of. I understand. <3


----------



## drmosh

Hope everything turns out OK bulbo!


----------



## themidnightbard

I hope all ends well at the Periphery camp tonight - We drove from Orange, VA to see them tonight and it was AMAZING. They signed everything we asked and Matt even hit on my girlfriend (or was it the other way around.. >,> )! Scale the Summit (Tosin better watch out, blondie is a mean tappin' machine!) was ON POINT and Fair to Midland put on a brilliant show. Though I think Jaxx security sh!t a brick when Darroh climbed on top of their MSL3 tower... that monkey.
Last time I saw Periphery, Spencer was sick and couldn't sing - now this  I must be bad luck... Anyways (still riled up and ranting) gl with everything guys - you know we have your back.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I hope you are all ok! Sorry you guys have had a rough couple of tours : /


----------



## space frog

Hope everything turns out right guys. You got our full support


----------



## VILARIKA

Thanks for making eveyone in NY happy


----------



## Lukifer

While I'm disapointed I understand. Your people, not machines and your lives are more important. Hope all goes well and hope to see you back on the road again!


----------



## right_to_rage

Frak the Gods + Jetpacks 2.0 have to have some of the best lead vocals I have heard on a metal recording. Serious pwnage by spencer


----------



## MerlinTKD

:::big just-this-side-of-gay hugs to Misha, Spence, Jake, Alex, Tom, and Matt:::


Umm... please tell Spencer to stop grabbing my ass...


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Awww what a bummer... me and the rest of the guys in Arc were REALLY looking forward to playing with you guys and hanging out tonight in Knoxville! But its all good, hopefully everything will work out with you guys. Hope everything is alright!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Found this on the web, I laughed.


----------



## KoenDercksen

haha genious


----------



## Jims

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> Found this on the web, I laughed.
> 
> <snip>



lmao thats awesome


----------



## Variant

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> Found this on the web, I laughed.



 Ha ha... I did that. Also:


----------



## space frog

Wow amazing


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Mashuga


----------



## Rick

Here's the Periphery interview I did.


----------



## DVRP

Sweet interview!


----------



## ROAR

I WANT MY VINYL/EP/SIGNED POSTER.
I NEED MORE PERIPHERY IN MY LIFE.
APRIL NEEDS TO HURRY THE FUCK UP.

EDIT:
Holding off.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

great interview! That guy walking over that poster just as you pointed out that it was on the ground was hilarious timing.


----------



## mikernaut

yeah great stuff Rick, the poster part was super funny. I totally wanna see that Ken Susi vid now, that guy is crazy mental funny.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

My preorder shipped on Friday, yes! I'm so stoked for the EP. I've only been looking forward to it since November.


----------



## Rick

mikernaut said:


> yeah great stuff Rick, the poster part was super funny. I totally wanna see that Ken Susi vid now, that guy is crazy mental funny.



If I could get him to approve it, I'd throw it up immediately.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Preorder hasn't been shipped FUUUU


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Sorry :/


----------



## Breadmonkey

Having listened to the E.P. multiple times at this stage I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Spencer Sotelo for once again (vocally) kicking the shit out of any and all naysayers. Great job once again


----------



## ROAR

EP is amazing. 
I actually like all the electronic stuff.
Now to just listen to Periphery on Vinyl.

PS:
Can someone tell me where the caps lock key is?


----------



## space frog

^Huh? dunno if trolling... but just in case:

USUALLY ON THE LEFT OF THE KEYBOARD OVER THE SHIFT KEY


----------



## ROAR

Total trolling


----------



## Lukifer

Hey I'm not troll guys u hush!! Now if only I could find the pic of the troll everyone uses in their avatar Haha.


----------



## JamesM

wat


----------



## Lukifer

Hey there is the little guy!!! There is another person with one that said I'm not troll guys, made me think of this!! Anyways...... how about that ep??


----------



## ROAR

I heard Shono entered the remix contest.
Where was it?!


----------



## metal_sam14

ROAR said:


> I heard Shono entered the remix contest.
> Where was it?!



It was deemed too amazing for human ears...


----------



## ROAR

It probably took him a few hours...


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I'm waiting with baited breath... At least this one will get here on time. The new BTBAM ep didn't get to me until 3 days after you could buy it in the store -_-' I'm jealous of those of you who've listened to it already.


----------



## KoenDercksen

They still didn't ship mine. For fuck sake..


----------



## space frog

ill be picking it up tomorrow hopefully... if local stores can have it in store in time -.-'


----------



## ROAR

Oh hey it officially comes out tomorrow. 
Whoa.
1.) Listen to Periphery vinyl
2.) Listen to Periphery EP
3.) ??????
4.) Snooki want smoosh smoosh.


----------



## davemeistro

Got my preorder today with a signed poster 

No penis drawings however.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

davemeistro said:


> Got my preorder today with a signed poster
> 
> No penis drawings however.



Dang, no dongs on your poster? I bet Tobin Arasi didn't sign any this time either T_T


----------



## davemeistro

0 Xero 0 said:


> Dang, no dongs on your poster? I bet Tobin Arasi didn't sign any this time either T_T



None of that either


----------



## ZEBOV

Well, I took pictures of me with my Periphery EP, but this fuckin thing won't load any attachments. I haven't listened to it yet, and in the past 47 hours, I have slept for only one of those hours, so I'll listen after I wake up. Good night (even though it's 3:12pm as I type this).


----------



## eegor

Playing the EP right now. Good Lord, this is such an awesome album. The remixes of Icarus Lives are all absolutely fantastic. And I'm also in love with JWY2.0. Spencer's new vocal lines really bring out a new character in that song.

The musical talent of this band absolutely astonishes me. In every way.


----------



## eegor

Playing the EP right now. Good Lord, this is such an awesome album. The remixes of Icarus Lives are all absolutely fantastic. And I'm also in love with JWY2.0. Spencer's new vocal lines really bring out a new character in that song.

The musical talent of this band absolutely astonishes me. In every way.


----------



## eegor

Embarrassing double post.


----------



## yellowv

I got my preorder, but the poster did not come. I had it shipped seperately in a tube so hopefully it will come tomorrow.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Why did those motherf---ers not send my preorder yet


----------



## space frog

Prolly cuz it is not released at the same time in the US and in the Netherlands.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

yellowv said:


> I got my preorder, but the poster did not come. I had it shipped seperately in a tube so hopefully it will come tomorrow.



I didn't get my poster yet either and got a tube as well. I emailed merch connections just to make sure the lovely USPS didn't snafu something (I've had a preorder and a guitar pedal stolen on their watch...).


----------



## mountainjam

i called merch connection today, they said the tube would just be a little slower than the cd.
on a different note, i think "new groove" is the sickest periphery song yet, its a damn shame its only 1:44 long. imo the meshuggah influence is shining brighter than ever before, but im digging it.


----------



## Gothberg

Periphery (2011) - IMDb


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^
You need to go to Bulb's soundclick and check out the gems he has on there. New Groove has been up there for a while (albeit not as polished as it is now). Just a thought

http://www.soundclick.com/bulb

I'm listening to the EP now and it's fantastic!


----------



## matt397

KoenDercksen said:


> Why did those motherf---ers not send my preorder yet



Because Merch Connection blows a lot of donkey cock. To top it off there ignorant as fuck when you try to get in touch with them. I pre-ordered the Periphery debut last year an didn't get it until a month after it was released, emailed them a week after it was released to see what was up an was essentially told to fuck off, not literally mind you. 

Anyhow, PeteyG's remix of Icarus is killer and the new vocal twist to Eureka is just down right brutal 

Can't wait for the next full length and the Juggernaut album.


----------



## gunshow86de

I guess I'm the odd man out; I got my poster tube today but no CD or T-shirt.


----------



## fiveyears

I like this re recorded version of eureka much better than the last. I really like the second remix as well.


----------



## Opion

Yeah, my poster didn't come, but got my hoodie and everything else  Hoping it will arrive sooner or later, it'll look badass next to the signed poster from the debut...

And also...WTFTROLLOLOLOLOL?!?! @ the end of the EP. Ahh, you crazy bastards you guyz.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Every time I heard the end of Icarus, I was expecting Ragtime Dandies, so I knew they had to put something funny somewhere on it, haha.


----------



## space frog

SNOOKI WANTS SMOOCH SMOOCH!

like back with the demos lol, stupid random endings XD


----------



## gfactor

New EP kicks some ass!

Lovin the Zedd remix!


----------



## Mehnike

New EP is excellent!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KoenDercksen

They still didn't send mine? I'm going after this


----------



## JamesM

Lemme just say that I don't have it yet but...

The first google result is a download link. Makes me so sad. 

EDIT:
Buying it now to make up for it. 
I know that if Cloudyhead ever had a legitimate release under a label I'd be super upset by that. Well, at least people want to listen to my music, but still.


----------



## NovaReaper

Don't have it yet. Not even an email confirmation saying it was sent. FFFFFFFUUUUUU


----------



## space frog

gfactor said:


> New EP kicks some ass!
> 
> Lovin the Zedd remix!



Laugh at me if you want... but I'd totally see my self clubbin to that song.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I like Petey's from Red Seas Fire. It has some dubstep nuances to it and it djent-rocks. I can't stop listening to Frak the Gods and the new version of Captain On.


----------



## Customisbetter

Got my Hoodie, signed poster and EP today!

Lovin the tracks and the hoodie fits great. 

Great Job Petey


----------



## gunshow86de

Still no CD. 

But I have my signed poster. 

I guess I'm back-asswards from everyone else.


----------



## sahaal

the EP is fantastic, haven't actually gotten a physical copy yet cause my parents are giving it to me tomorrow as a birthday present haha. But holy fuckballs, you guys, your music is too good. Bulb, I can has your talent?


----------



## Doug N

I'm liking everything but the remixes, not my type of stuff. 

But for the other stuff - really heavy, well-mixed, good shit. Need more.


----------



## mountainjam

I've gotta admit...I absolutely hate club style music but these remixes are super tight


----------



## InCasinoOut

Made this today from my tab. I ALWAYS thought this song would fit in so well with a JRPG...


----------



## Opion

^Definitely one of my favorite bulb tunes, great job you did on that


----------



## drmosh

Just grabbed mine on itunes, loving the PeteyG remix


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon

I hate to be the downer but I was rather disappointed with the new release. It's just a couple songs from the full length, some remixes people did, and a couple new songs. I remember talking with misha a while back and he was talking about putting out a new ep with some older tunes on it like Farout (one of my favorites). I just don't understand why they released all these songs that were already on the full length when I know they have soooo much material never officially released! For me I just really love a lot of Misha's older stuff, songs like farout, fuf, oxmodius, not enough mana, ect ect


----------



## Guamskyy

CrossingTheEventHorizon said:


> I hate to be the downer but I was rather disappointed with the new release. It's just a couple songs from the full length, some remixes people did, and a couple new songs. I remember talking with misha a while back and he was talking about putting out a new ep with some older tunes on it like Farout (one of my favorites). I just don't understand why they released all these songs that were already on the full length when I know they have soooo much material never officially released! For me I just really love a lot of Misha's older stuff, songs like farout, fuf, oxmodius, not enough mana, ect ect


 
Yeah I agree dude. I liked it, but it wasn't as enjoyable as the album because these are songs I've heard already. Captain On came as a bonus song on itunes and I figured "what the heck I'll buy it." Eureka had a free download. Jetpacks v2 had a music video. Frak the Gods was streamed a few weeks ago. New Groove is the song for your BKP Aftermath video. The remixes were pretty good, but not why I got the ep. Yeah those songs were remixed and sound better, but I've heard all the songs already.

/rant, hate begin


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Periphery made it perfectly clear what was going to be on the EP, so I'm not really sure what you guys were expecting to find on there.


----------



## DLG

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Periphery made it perfectly clear what was going to be on the EP, so I'm not really sure what you guys were expecting to find on there.



they are not complaining about the duration, which is what an EP signifies. they are complaining about the fact that there are, in their opinion, too many songs they had already heard on the album.


----------



## gunshow86de

DLG said:


> they are not complaining about the duration, which is what an EP signifies. they are complaining about the fact that there are, in their opinion, too many songs they had already heard on the album.



Yes I know that. And, like I said, it was made perfectly clear what was going to be on the EP.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

got my stuff yesterday, buuuut they sent me a friggin small shirt that looks like the Periphery graphic is painted on my chest when i wear it . plus, the CD case was busted to hell and the DVD has a small scratch on it (not sure if there's any effect yet), AND the poster is torn. Goddamn man. im not pissed enough to return this stuff, but i am annoyed enough to post it on the internet. guess ill hope on the hate-train: merch connection, Y U NO BETTER DISTRIBUTING SERVICES?!


----------



## KoenDercksen

Still didn't get sent... I'm so sad :|
The Zedd remix is fucking awesome, found it on the tube!


----------



## bulb

guambomb832 said:


> Yeah I agree dude. I liked it, but it wasn't as enjoyable as the album because these are songs I've heard already. Captain On came as a bonus song on itunes and I figured "what the heck I'll buy it." Eureka had a free download. Jetpacks v2 had a music video. Frak the Gods was streamed a few weeks ago. New Groove is the song for your BKP Aftermath video. The remixes were pretty good, but not why I got the ep. Yeah those songs were remixed and sound better, but I've heard all the songs already.
> 
> /rant, hate begin



Yeah dude, we announced what was going to be on the Ep a long time ago, if you are surprised by the content after having followed carefully enough to get all that stuff then i dont know what to tell you.
We have been touring nonstop for the last 1.5 years and havent had a chance to record stuff other than in the week or so off we have between tours, and we wanted this Ep to focus around the remixes, the rest was all bonus stuff that we managed to put together in time.

Worry not though, for our second album (which i just started working on) not only are we taking A LOT of time off, but it will be a double album as well and will feature a lot of old and brand new material that will not be posted.


----------



## Despised_0515

JUGGERNAUT AND NOT JUGGERNAUT!!!
Now to play the waiting game...


----------



## Opeth666

bulb said:


> Yeah dude, we announced what was going to be on the Ep a long time ago, if you are surprised by the content after having followed carefully enough to get all that stuff then i dont know what to tell you.
> We have been touring nonstop for the last 1.5 years and havent had a chance to record stuff other than in the week or so off we have between tours, and we wanted this Ep to focus around the remixes, the rest was all bonus stuff that we managed to put together in time.
> 
> Worry not though, for our second album (which i just started working on) not only are we taking A LOT of time off, but it will be a double album as well and will feature a lot of old and brand new material that will not be posted.



Misha to save that day! right on brotha!...and please do not rush the album, take your time with it but don't pull a necrophagist and wait a decade to put something new out lol


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> Yeah dude, we announced what was going to be on the Ep a long time ago, if you are surprised by the content after having followed carefully enough to get all that stuff then i dont know what to tell you.
> We have been touring nonstop for the last 1.5 years and havent had a chance to record stuff other than in the week or so off we have between tours, and we wanted this Ep to focus around the remixes, the rest was all bonus stuff that we managed to put together in time.
> 
> Worry not though, for our second album (which i just started working on) not only are we taking A LOT of time off, but it will be a double album as well and will feature a lot of old and brand new material that will not be posted.



FUCK. YES. Im so excited for this. Also, please pretty please throw in some froggin bullfish


----------



## bulb

Opeth666 said:


> Misha to save that day! right on brotha!...and please do not rush the album, take your time with it but don't pull a necrophagist and wait a decade to put something new out lol



Dont worry, we have a lineup that works in a timely fashion. That being said, if we DO take our time it will only ensure quality on all ends and that the final product will have the strongest material, so we plan on doing just that!


----------



## ROAR

^I enjoy this.


----------



## Bill Brown

Ooooh, I'd nearly forgotten about the new E.P.

So looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## ZXIIIT

(I'm late) just listened to the Periphery album yesterday on a long bus ride, and fuck! it's really, really awesome. I was not too fond of Spencer's vocals at first, but after listening to the whole CD, they fit in extremely well. Also had some crazy dreams/visions while listening to "Insomnia" for the 2nd time while I was dozing/falling asleep. 

Bummed I did not see them live when they played recently...


----------



## bulb

we will be back in september headlining the LXD USA tour!


----------



## Fabrizi0

Any confirmed Tour dates!!!??!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I know you can't force inspiration Misha (I don't know who can...), but with all these new guitars and pups and whatnot, that should at least fuel the fire for epic riffs eh? I'm so stoked for this. 

You should just surprise us with an expected release date a week or so before it comes out so I don't expect it. That way the suspense won't kill me, haha.


----------



## Dunloper

Is their new EP sold in stores like fye or is it only on sale on itunes?

Either way haven't posted here yet so I guess I should say...

PERIPHERY IS THE SHITTTTTTTT!!!!!!! 

P.S. Misha: Tiger, Not Enough Mana, Absolomb, Farout, The Focus Hour, The Good Phone, Unleash The Pwnies, Ultimatum and Manifestation/FFupdated. I hope at least one of these make on the next album or EP.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dunloper said:


> Is their new EP sold in stores like fye or is it only on sale on itunes?
> 
> Either way haven't posted here yet so I guess I should say...
> 
> PERIPHERY IS THE SHITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Misha: Tiger, Not Enough Mana, Absolomb, Farout, The Focus Hour, The Good Phone, Unleash The Pwnies, Ultimatum and Manifestation/FFupdated. I hope at least one of these make on the next album or EP.



I don't wanna talk for him, but I'm pretty sure he mentioned at least Not Enough Mana and Absolomb for the album. He also said a couple words for the album concept a few pages ago if you wanna sweep through. It's gonna be a blast.

Anyhow, I believe also Jake saying that he heard some vocals for Not Enough Mana already, so it must be under progress.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I've heard about a couple titles on the upcoming releases also. I talked to Misha when I saw Periphery in Spokane. Needless to say, I'm super stoked by what he told me


----------



## NovaReaper

Just got the EP. Happy holidays everybody


----------



## Arterial

Just gave Periphery EP a listen, good stuff. I never had a problem with Spencer's vocals on Jetpacks but it's nice to hear a clean-only version too.

The Icarus Lives! remixes i'm not sure about, I like the dubsteppy one, but the electro ones i'm not sure about, a bit unfocused, might need a few more listens...

Frak the Gods had a clever thing on itunes....when I imported the CD onto my computer, the title was "Frak the Gods (Instrumental)".

Was that a naughty ploy?


----------



## space frog

Oh jeez I'm stoked by this double cd shit!!! I'd LOOOOOVE a longer version of Inertia! Actually I'd love to see many songs on that... Now let's try to find a way to get infos...



Let's give Bulb some e-gifts until he talks.


----------



## yellowv

I got my poster today. Merchconnection even magaged to fuck it up a bit in a tube  But it's still cool.


----------



## mountainjam

yellowv said:


> I got my poster today. Merchconnection even magaged to fuck it up a bit in a tube  But it's still cool.



that looks really nice dude, hopefully my signed poster will show up soon


----------



## KoenDercksen

Hopefully my full order will show up soon 

great stuff guys, nice pictures. I can't wait for Juggernaut and Not Juggernaut!


----------



## ROAR

I love this band.


----------



## toiletstand

got the ep and signed poster in the mail today


----------



## Bigfan

So, the EP and shirt arrived today but still no poster. Digging the fuck out of the album though.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I just wanna say I love you guys for putting both of your releases on (or close enough) 4/20. Seriously. You guys just make the holidaze so much better


----------



## Chickenhawk

Got the EP today, with my shirt.

The shirt kicks ass, but I'm extremely disappointed the Icarus Lives remixes. New Groove, Frak the Gods, and Eureka are great. I'm going to give Captain On a few more listens before I pass judgement.

But, right now I feel I spent that money on the shirt 

Oh well, I've got no problem supporting Periphery, but I won't be buying another EP from them with remixes.


----------



## Cynic

lol @ wanting more from the EP.

Everyone knew that the EP was mostly remixes, so I don't see how anyone could be disappointed.


----------



## Bigfan

Cynic said:


> lol @ wanting more from the EP.
> 
> Everyone knew that the EP was mostly remixes, so I don't see how anyone could be disappointed.



People were disappointed by the remixes themselves, not that there _were_ remixes.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Cynic said:


> lol @ wanting more from the EP.
> 
> Everyone knew that the EP was mostly remixes, so I don't see how anyone could be disappointed.



I _KNEW _ there were remixes (I can read, oddly enough), but the remixes themselves disappointed me. 

Hell, I bought it because I WANTED to hear the remixes...


Like I said, I will continue to support Periphery until their core material ceses to amaze me. This was just an EP, and half the material on it is killer. The other half I won't listen to. I made out pretty good, I figure, with 3-4 songs I like, and a new shirt.


----------



## Customisbetter

Peteys remix was worth the whole cost of the CD, poster and hoodie.


----------



## Joose

I love the dubsteppy remix.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Got my poster today...dying to actually get the EP/hoodie though! I've been trying not to spoil anything for myself via youtube, this is getting tough.


----------



## PeteyG

Customisbetter said:


> Peteys remix was worth the whole cost of the CD, poster and hoodie.



 (Kind of ironic what the code for that smily is given the remix in question)


----------



## Customisbetter

Petey I'd like you to know I got a massive Nerve vibe from your track. Really awesome stuff.

Was that mostly Logic plugins or did you have aftermarket software running in there?

Edit: :wub wub wub wub WOB:


----------



## Onyx8String

They stopped their tour before they got to Asheville :'(


----------



## Guitarman700

Petey's remix is SO GOOD.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Petey, your remix is definitely my favorite. As others have said, the dubstep is awesome! I'm excited to see if you can inject some electronic layers with Red Seas Fire


----------



## MaxStatic

Zedd mix owns all.

Sadly, my poster not signed. Hope to remedy that at some point.


----------



## Vicissitude27

Zedd is coming to town in July.

I wonder if he will bump some Periphery with Skrillex......


----------



## KoenDercksen

My preorder finally got shipped! Not really a preorder anymore but hey...

I hope they didn't fuck up and sent me a signed poster because I ordered early enough for that!


----------



## PeteyG

Customisbetter said:


> Petey I'd like you to know I got a massive Nerve vibe from your track. Really awesome stuff.
> 
> Was that mostly Logic plugins or did you have aftermarket software running in there?
> 
> Edit: :wub wub wub wub WOB:



Aha, Nerve has been one of my main listening habits SINCE completing the remix I did.

Yeah all of the typically dubsteppy synths are from the Logic ES2 plugin, the drums are Native Instruments Battery and the Toontrack Electronic EZX mixed in with each other, the other synth stuff I do is all Native Instruments, a mixture of Massive, FM8 and Absynth.

The approach I took is a pretty similar one to when I create the electronic layers for Red Seas Fire stuff, in that I figure out what the notes need to be, and then worry about the sounds later, particularly with the LFO synths.



0 Xero 0 said:


> Petey, your remix is definitely my favorite. As others have said, the dubstep is awesome! I'm excited to see if you can inject some electronic layers with Red Seas Fire



There are electronic layers throughout all of the RSF tracks we have, although my general thought process with that is far different to creating a track that is entirely electronic such as this remix. With RSF the main idea is to find areas where there's a little something missing, and then create something to fill that void.

Anyway, back on topic. With or without my remix, I think this EP is absolutely fantastic, I can listen to it from beginning to end numerous times without getting bored or finding anything that I would do differently, which is VERY rare for me.


----------



## matt397

Periphery fanboi nerd moment\

open a browser tab with a youtube video of peiphery's Frak the Gods live in Toronto Pro HD and then open a browser with the EP version of Frak The Gods. Start the EP version after 2 secs, soo good. 

/Periphery fanboi nerd moment


----------



## p0ke

Argh, I grabbed Periphery's album a couple of days ago, and I haven't been able to listen to anything else since! According to last.fm, I've listened to Periphery 330 times in the last three days, and my car stereo isn't even scrobbling 
So, my question is, could someone recommend me something similar? If I keep going like this for a few more days, I will end up hating the album for a very very long time ...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

p0ke said:


> Argh, I grabbed Periphery's album a couple of days ago, and I haven't been able to listen to anything else since! According to last.fm, I've listened to Periphery 330 times in the last three days, and my car stereo isn't even scrobbling
> So, my question is, could someone recommend me something similar? If I keep going like this for a few more days, I will end up hating the album for a very very long time ...



Animals As Leaders
Corelia
Haunted Shores
TesseracT
Sikth(?)

And the list goes on.

E: Mitä sä oot muuten hereillä klo 4 yöllä.


----------



## p0ke

Kurkkuviipale said:


> E: Mitä sä oot muuten hereillä klo 4 yöllä.



Valomerkki tuli vasta 3:30  (olin siis kuskina). what's your excuse?

Thanks for the suggestions, will check them out when (or if) I wake up tomorrow


----------



## Doug N

Get the Tesseract with the studio performance DVD, Amazon has it - Tesseract is sick. I was hoping for something similar with this Periphery EP, but fingers crossed for the next one.


----------



## Dunloper

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I don't wanna talk for him, but I'm pretty sure he mentioned at least Not Enough Mana and Absolomb for the album. He also said a couple words for the album concept a few pages ago if you wanna sweep through. It's gonna be a blast.
> 
> Anyhow, I believe also Jake saying that he heard some vocals for Not Enough Mana already, so it must be under progress.



Sweeeeeeeet 

Thanks dude.


----------



## mikernaut

Doug N said:


> Get the Tesseract with the studio performance DVD, Amazon has it - Tesseract is sick. I was hoping for something similar with this Periphery EP, but fingers crossed for the next one.



Yeah the Tesseract studio performance dvd is incredible.

My Periphery EP from Amazon came with a dvd with the videos for Icarus lives and Jetpacks was yes and a behind the scenes making of Icarus lives video.

(I'll have to throw it in later and watch it. )

Is this with all the EP's or just a Amazon thingy?


----------



## Antenna

its all of them


----------



## AirJordanStaal

I didn't get the album yet still but I finally allowed myself to listen to the new jetpacks..I can totally see why everyone is jumping on the spencer bandwagon, damn. I really really am enjoying the vocals here. 

I'm pretty sure the cold snap is over in the pgh area too so i guess my hoodie might be going right in the closet for a while


----------



## Cynic

AirJordanStaal said:


> I didn't get the album yet still but I finally allowed myself to listen to the new jetpacks..I can totally see why everyone is jumping on the spencer bandwagon, damn. I really really am enjoying the vocals here.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the cold snap is over in the pgh area too so i guess my hoodie might be going right in the closet for a while



Fuck that. Rep Periphery, heat stroke it.


----------



## space frog

fkin exams I didnt get time to go and buy the EP yet -.-'
shouldve preordered


----------



## InCasinoOut

Chiptuned my tab of Buttersnips! The clean tapped section sounds so awesome. Haha.

edit: also uploaded a chiptuned version of FellSilent's Immerse!


----------



## space frog

^lawl nice 8-bit remixes are so funny


----------



## JakePeriphery

InCasinoOut said:


> Chiptuned my tab of Buttersnips! The clean tapped section sounds so awesome. Haha.
> 
> edit: also uploaded a chiptuned version of FellSilent's Immerse!




Hah send it to me in mp3 form!

[email protected]


----------



## Nazca

Got the CD today, but it looks like they forgot to send me the poster...


----------



## mountainjam

Nazca said:


> Got the CD today, but it looks like they forgot to send me the poster...



i got my cd over a week ago and still have no poster. dont feel bad dude


----------



## Winspear

FINALLY got my preorder in the post today  No poster yet though but oh well.
Awesome EP  The remixes are incredible


----------



## PeteyG

Received my poster today, it had been thrown over my wall into my garden, yet to get the other bits but I ordered the 12" LP so I'm not expecting it yet.


----------



## ROAR

^You better hope they don't throw that 12" over your wall...


----------



## mountainjam

PeteyG said:


> Received my poster today, it had been thrown over my wall into my garden, yet to get the other bits but I ordered the 12" LP so I'm not expecting it yet.



Damn. Your in england and you got your poster before I did. I don't think im gonna get mine. Thanks merch connection!
but congrats to you for finally receiving it


----------



## ROAR

I haven't gotten anything yet and I head home
from college next week. So now I may have to
contact merch and see if they can ship it to my house.

Has anyone who's gotten their poster had great signatures?
My buddy had "wulfpack" and something else goofy. 
Amazing.


----------



## bulb

damn thats a little frustrating to hear, im really sorry that some of you havent received your orders yet...i will bring this up to ash next time i talk to him and see what can be done!


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> damn thats a little frustrating to hear, im really sorry that some of you havent received your orders yet...i will bring this up to ash next time i talk to him and see what can be done!



Already on it Meesh


----------



## bulb

Thanks JAN! You are quite literally THE MAN! I am sure there is some catchphrase we could make out of these facts!


----------



## yellowv

ROAR said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet and I head home
> from college next week. So now I may have to
> contact merch and see if they can ship it to my house.
> 
> Has anyone who's gotten their poster had great signatures?
> My buddy had "wulfpack" and something else goofy.
> Amazing.



Mine says "Nougat"


----------



## Despised_0515

The only one I can make out on mine is Jake's 
I have yet to frame it though 'cause I've been slacking it.
(I still have a Cruel Hand poster I've yet to hang)


----------



## metal_sam14

Still waiting for mine, probably due to the fact that I live in Australia but still, CANT FUCKING WAIT!


----------



## space frog

seriously. fuck local stores for not having it in store.


----------



## Nazca

Well, I received my poster today. All is well!


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> Thanks JAN! You are quite literally THE MAN! I am sure there is some catchphrase we could make out of these facts!



Haha, I'm sure there is. Dude, I'll stop by tomorrow after work. Still have to drop off the D'Addario swagger


----------



## bulb

Guitarholic said:


> Haha, I'm sure there is. Dude, I'll stop by tomorrow after work. Still have to drop off the D'Addario swagger



Actually i am not gonna be back home till friday now, i rescheduled with the boys!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Guitarholic said:


> Already on it Meesh



You guys are awesome. I have thus far sent two enquiries and called MerchConnection with no response and I still have not received my order much less any info from what's going on besides from the Periphery Facebook.

Companies like this don't deserve to be in business.


----------



## bulb

Mo Jiggity said:


> You guys are awesome. I have thus far sent two enquiries and called MerchConnection with no response and I still have not received my order much less any info from what's going on besides from the Periphery Facebook.
> 
> Companies like this don't deserve to be in business.



Jan has literally compiled everyone's reported issues on forums and fb and has sent them through.
If you guys didnt realize it already he takes care of fuckin business, and thats one of the many reasons we love him.
With that said hopefully all of this will be resolved soon!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Wow thanks i really appreciate that. I had heard that merchconnection had problems like this in the past so i was prepared to maybe have to wait for the EP but this is getting kind of bad. I was trying to remain patient though and told myself I wouldn't start badgering them with emails for a few more days. Since Jan has sent emails on behalf of all of us should i still do that or give it more time?

It's weird that I got the poster in the tube but nothing else...

Also i just got homefront from gamefly (its going right back in the mail box too btw ew) and It made me think about the soundtrack again and how you said you weren't happy with the arrangement you put forward for One. I thought it was awesome but I was wondering if you had any intentions of peripherizing One any further, like you said you had wanted to, and releasing that at some point?


----------



## space frog

Listener-wise, I thought One was pretty nice. I'd be curious what you guys did not like about it, artist-wise??


----------



## Malkav

I'm sorry if this is a bit of a derail from the earlier conversation, but I just finished reading the post on Misha's Blackmachine that got necrobumped and it left me with a few questions I was hoping maybe Misha or anyone on here could answer.

I'm sorry if these questions have been answered before but I'm really not up for scrolling through 100+ pages for them.

1) At one point in time Misha was using 8s though doesn't seem to have used one on the Periphery album, is this because it just never became called for? or are there maybe going to be some 8 string riffs on the next release? or did he just feel that 8s didn't work for him? 

2) In the Icarus Lives video Misha has an RG2228, but that song can be played on a 7...WTF is up with that? 

3) On Misha's soundclick there do seem to be a few tracks recorded with 8 strings, I was wondering what tuning he favoured? E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E like Tosin or something else? Something lower? 

4) When making a big fat ass drum sound with Superior 2.0 does he use multiple layers (Like multi-tracking guitars but with drums) or is there another way to achieve that god like punch? <--- I realise this has probably been answered to death but I'm just gonna try my luck anyway


----------



## Winspear

Malkav said:


> 4) When making a big fat ass drum sound with Superior 2.0 does he use multiple layers (Like multi-tracking guitars but with drums) or is there another way to achieve that god like punch? <--- I realise this has probably been answered to death but I'm just gonna try my luck anyway



Compression.
Drums don't get 'multitracked'. Some people like to stack snares etc. with the XDrum feature, but that is usually to get a mix of tonal elements from both. It doesn't make it sound bigger, just different. All the punch comes from compression.


----------



## metal_sam14

Got my poster today, still no CD dammit!


----------



## Lon

EtherealEntity said:


> Compression.
> Drums don't get 'multitracked'. Some people like to stack snares etc. with the XDrum feature, but that is usually to get a mix of tonal elements from both. It doesn't make it sound bigger, just different. All the punch comes from compression.


and from no compression, its all a virtue... if you compress too much the drums will end up as a single block of sound wich only punches on the song-start, if you do too less it will sound thin, its a matter of experience and taste to create a punchy but still open (=not overcompressed) mix, although bulbs mixes are very very dense compared to others in metal


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> Jan has literally compiled everyone's reported issues on forums and fb and has sent them through.
> If you guys didnt realize it already he takes care of fuckin business, and thats one of the many reasons we love him.
> With that said hopefully all of this will be resolved soon!



Aw ... man ... thanks. I will stay on top of this and let you guys know when/if I hear something back on this. 



Malkav said:


> I'm sorry if this is a bit of a derail from the earlier conversation, but I just finished reading the post on Misha's Blackmachine that got necrobumped and it left me with a few questions I was hoping maybe Misha or anyone on here could answer.



Sorry for necrobumping (awesome word by the way!) that thread. Was just too excited that I now own Misha's B6. Sick guitar, plays like a dream and sounds even better.

I'll let Misha answer your questions. Main reason they used the 8-string in the video for Icarus Lives is that the had just signed with Ibanez and wanted to show them some love.


----------



## Malkav

Lon said:


> and from no compression, its all a virtue... if you compress too much the drums will end up as a single block of sound wich only punches on the song-start, if you do too less it will sound thin, its a matter of experience and taste to create a punchy but still open (=not overcompressed) mix, although bulbs mixes are very very dense compared to others in metal


 
What do you mean by dense if I may ask? 

Thanks everyone for the advice  tis very useful for a noob like myself 

@Guitarholic - It's chilled for the bump it was a cool read  Necrobumping isn't my word though, I've seen it used here quite a few times  Also congratz on the guitar, it must be a dream come true 

I can imagine wanting to show Ibby some love, they rock like that  Was just really confusing, wondering if they strung it with a higher note and then just with the G or G# or whatever it is on the bottom or if they just mimed the vibe 

I find Misha's drum mixes to be really top notch, I wouldn't necessarily want the same drum sound in my music but I really admire how well he gets it to sit in a mix and how punchy it always is. All the info with regards to this is much appreciated as it is turning out invaluable with the recordings I'm currently doing


----------



## freakstreet

im not much of an expert of mixing drums...but a great way to get a punchy sound on the kicks, snare and toms is using parallel compression (NY-style compression)...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Bus all drum tracks on one tracks and compress it with high quality compressor. 'Nuff said.


----------



## CFB

Got my poster today  still no sign of the vinyl and CD


----------



## ROAR

I haven't received anything...

EDIT:
I e-mailed Merch Connection and they told me they ran out of LP's
and mine will be shipping out tomorrow. So if anyone else had the
same problem I did, I imagine you will get yours soon like myself.


----------



## Opeth666

you know i'll probably get neg repped for this but after reading the " murder due to listening to limp bizkit thread" but I went and listened to Rearranged and then immediately after I was listening to Periphery and deeply thought that Periphery could more than likely pull off a good cover of the tune. It will probably never happen but yeah.


----------



## Spartacus McG

Thought I'd also ask a question here. Don't know if this has been asked before, but are you guys planning on recording acoustic drums on the new album, or just sticking to electronic drums + SD2.0 (or whatever)?


----------



## VILARIKA

Thank you to the members of Periphery for providing me with great music to listen to, good clothes to wear, and a flag to rep! Swag.


----------



## bulb

Spartacus McG said:


> Thought I'd also ask a question here. Don't know if this has been asked before, but are you guys planning on recording acoustic drums on the new album, or just sticking to electronic drums + SD2.0 (or whatever)?



We are demoing with everything from recorded acoustic to fully toontrack drums and we will go with what (or whatever combination) sounds best!


----------



## Malkav

bulb said:


> We are demoing with everything from recorded acoustic to fully toontrack drums and we will go with what (or whatever combination) sounds best!


 
But how about them 8 strings?


----------



## p0ke

yargh, I just ordered a Periphery t-shirt! Shipping to Finland cost nearly as much as the shirt itself, but the combined price was still about the same as I usually pay for t-shirts at gigs over here, or even a little less


----------



## phatfil

bulb said:


> We are demoing with everything from recorded acoustic to fully toontrack drums and we _will go with what (or whatever combination) sounds best!_



+100000000!!! nuttin' wrong with digital, imo. adds to the feel sometimes.

ok, so i pre-ordered the Icarus Lives ep with the long sleeve shirt. i also got a signed 14x10 poster which i wasn't expecting!  i either missed that when i ordered, or it was a super cool extra.

i've listened to it a few times, but only just realized that track 2, Frak, says 'instrumental' and it's def got vox. 

of course this has probably been mentioned, but this is the most daunting thread on the interwebs. i'll admit that i didn't look.


----------



## Winspear

^ Where does it say instrumental?


----------



## drmosh

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Where does it say instrumental?



on the itunes version it certainly says instrumental on frak the gods


----------



## space frog

^I remember someone here stating this. the ITunes version would indeed say it is instrumental... but ITunes sometimes fucks up song tags...


----------



## Winspear

Actually I do seem to remember it saying that when I imported the CD and renaming it, yes.


----------



## phatfil

space frog said:


> ^I remember someone here stating this. the ITunes version would indeed say it is instrumental... but ITunes sometimes fucks up song tags...



yeah, yeah... forgot to mention that. in iTunes it says 'instrumental'. i'll just delete that part of the name.


----------



## p0ke

Looks like Bulb/Periphery are featured on the latest issue of Guitar World  Guitar World - May 2011 - Foo Fighters [GW-2011-05] - $9.99 : GUITAR WORLD, ONLINE PRODUCT STORE


----------



## matt397

p0ke said:


> Looks like Bulb/Periphery are featured on the latest issue of Guitar World  Guitar World - May 2011 - Foo Fighters [GW-2011-05] - $9.99 : GUITAR WORLD, ONLINE PRODUCT STORE



Repost, but was a good interview none the less. Apparently Periphery started the whole "Djent-rock" movement.


----------



## space frog

^Don't forget that it is a genre too. Trololol.


----------



## Lukifer

space frog said:


> ^Don't forget that it is a genre too. Trololol.



So I'm a djent-rock head now!!!


----------



## JoeyBTL

I was texting someone the other day and my iPhone suggested "Djentcore" as a word replacement


----------



## ROAR

^Kill it with fire!


----------



## space frog

^In the huge volcano in Mordor.


----------



## Gothberg

was planning on asking about acoustic drumsound on the next album, but the first thing I see when I enter the thread is of course the question already asked.
but seriously, I think acoustic drums sound better, gives a depth to the tracks that digitalized drums don't.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Gothberg said:


> was planning on asking about acoustic drumsound on the next album, but the first thing I see when I enter the thread is of course the question already asked.
> but seriously, I think acoustic drums sound better, gives a depth to the tracks that digitalized drums don't.



Whether they do use acoustic drums on the new album or not, they're still gonna be digitalized like everything nowadays. Unless they're recording it in an analog studio, which I don't think is gonna happen.


----------



## Antenna

Get out!!!!! lulz.


----------



## bulb

Gothberg said:


> was planning on asking about acoustic drumsound on the next album, but the first thing I see when I enter the thread is of course the question already asked.
> but seriously, I think acoustic drums sound better, gives a depth to the tracks that digitalized drums don't.



name a recording that you believe has a good drum sound and that you also believe to be fully acoustic drums


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'm not 100% sure, but does Tool use fully recorded set? If so, that must be one hell of a rarity and yea... they have a LOT of money.


----------



## tbb529

bulb said:


> name a recording that you believe has a good drum sound and that you also believe to be fully acoustic drums



Doesn't Taylor Larson allegedly use Orbin's actual drum sounds on his recordings? Orbin's drum sounds are usually pretty damn good though not my favorite in the world...


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> name a recording that you believe has a good drum sound and that you also believe to be fully acoustic drums



Rebecca Black

Frogdit: ok done with trolling lol... am I the only one who would LOVE to hear Füf on the second CD of next album??


----------



## ScottyB724

space frog said:


> am I the only one who would LOVE to hear Füf on the second CD of next album??



I support this fucking statement.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

No, you're not. Füf is already asked (to be or not to be in the new album) in this thread BTW. About 20 pages ago or something. I think bulb said he'd love to hear it ofcourse, but he can't promise anything. Obviously enough, he can't put EVERYTHING in one album.


----------



## Cynic

space frog said:


> Rebecca Black
> 
> Frogdit: ok done with trolling lol... am I the only one who would LOVE to hear Füf on the second CD of next album??



Personally, I wouldn't. I'd rather hear completely fresh, brand new material.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Like bulb said earlier, there's gonna be old (revoked) and new material, and Füf is definitely one of my fav of the yet unofficial old songs.

Bulb, is the album concept you posted earlier still gonna be used, or have you got some changes in your plans?


----------



## bulb

there will be a good mix of old stuff and new stuff


----------



## bulb

tbb529 said:


> Doesn't Taylor Larson allegedly use Orbin's actual drum sounds on his recordings? Orbin's drum sounds are usually pretty damn good though not my favorite in the world...



He makes samples of the kit and layers them over the top, if you are going to use samples, even for layering, you might as well use the best samples available aka toontrack.
you might be surprised to find out how many huge producers nowadays use toontrack


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but does Tool use fully recorded set? If so, that must be one hell of a rarity and yea... they have a LOT of money.



tool also arent terribly heavy or layered, their drum sound would get completely eaten up by our guitars


----------



## Elijah

Your drum sounds are damn fine, Misha


----------



## MaxStatic

For me, I don't give a fuck if its layered, sampled, performed by a monkey, if it sounds good, it sounds good.

And Misha, your shit sounds damn good! Loving the ep too, very good stuff on that disc.


----------



## NovaReaper

bulb said:


> name a recording that you believe has a good drum sound and that you also believe to be fully acoustic drums


----------



## bulb

NovaReaper said:


>




subjectivity aside, that drum sound would never work for us
but to bring the subjective back in, it also sounds terrible hahah


----------



## ZXIIIT

In before "St. Anger" drum suggestions


----------



## ROAR

So are you saying there's two drum tracks on albums?
I've never heard of layering drums before.

And now I wonder if a band like Coheed makes use of this.
Just because I like them.


----------



## mountainjam

bulb said:


> name a recording that you believe has a good drum sound and that you also believe to be fully acoustic drums



everything blake richardson has ever done?

im not saying im against digital drums, but just giving an example. but maybe im wrong...


----------



## durangokid

Ain't Scale The Summit last album, The Collective, is full acoustic drum?

And it sounds freakin awesome


----------



## TheSilentWater

mountainjam said:


> everything blake richardson has ever done?
> 
> im not saying im against digital drums, but just giving an example. but maybe im wrong...


He mentioned in a video in the run-up to the release of Parallax that he was pleased only the kick was replaced during the recording, which implies that they've used samples for most of their previous albums.

Seriously guys, practically all modern metal recordings augment their drums with samples.


----------



## space frog

as long as it sounds nice?


----------



## bulb

mountainjam said:


> everything blake richardson has ever done?
> 
> im not saying im against digital drums, but just giving an example. but maybe im wrong...



You are most definitely wrong about that, and this only goes to prove my point on how this is all a psychological matter and not something thats ACTUALLY an issue.


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> So are you saying there's two drum tracks on albums?
> I've never heard of layering drums before.
> 
> And now I wonder if a band like Coheed makes use of this.
> Just because I like them.



Sometimes way more. Producers like John Feldmann will often layer 3 or more samples for the kick and snare each on top of the real drums.
Coheed definitely does, though im sure second stage turbine blade is all real, but then again thats why the drums/mix have very little power compared to something like the new album.

This is what i have been trying to educate people on, 99% of bands with a huge mix/drum mix have to use samples to get that sound. Yes, even the bands that you are certain dont. Yes even Karnivool on Sound Awake have samples.
So you guys can now appreciate how this is in actually a very non-existant issue to have with recordings given that they are integral to making a mix sound good.


----------



## toiletstand

i remember on one of my first recordings someone told me that the snare sounded like a dixie cup. i plan to make the dixie cup snare cool one of these days.


----------



## bulb

durangokid said:


> Ain't Scale The Summit last album, The Collective, is full acoustic drum?
> 
> And it sounds freakin awesome



I dont know for sure, but i can HEAR the snare sample on it at the very least


----------



## ZackP3750

bulb said:


> So you guys can now appreciate how this is in actually a very non-existant issue to have with recordings given that they are integral to making a mix sound good.



I would say its the same with guitar amps. You're always going to have purists who think there's no better sound than tube, and you're always going to have guys taking advantage of the newest digital technologies who swear its best. Digital v. analog, sample v. acoustic, autotune v. singing (ok, that was a bit much) but you get the gist. We're just getting to a point that the technology can't be differentiated from the "real" tones. Personally I don't care, if it sounds good it sounds good.


that said, can't wait for some new peRIFFery (so, so corny )


----------



## mountainjam

bulb said:


> You are most definitely wrong about that, and this only goes to prove my point on how this is all a psychological matter and not something thats ACTUALLY an issue.



i never said it was an issue. i personally dont care how people achieve their sound. if it sounds good it sounds good. i just legitimately thought with exception of the latest record bam had an old school approach to recording. my bad dude...


----------



## Malkav

bulb said:


> there will be a good mix of old stuff and new stuff



8 strings?


----------



## ROAR

Mind=BLOWN.

I have never heard of drum layering before.
Are they're any interviews going around where bigger
producers talk about this?

And Misha, do you layer drums on Periphery's album?


----------



## tbb529

My view on real drums vs samples... While it would be cool to spend hours in a studio getting your nice expensive drums to sound good, for most bands, that's not an option financially. Samples are a great achievement for the music world, because you can spend significantly less money to get an even better sound than you could with your own drums. Until I become rich and famous and have the money to spend to use my real drums  I'll stick to using samples to get my mixes sounding good.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ROAR said:


> Mind=BLOWN.
> 
> I have never heard of drum layering before.
> Are they're any interviews going around where bigger
> producers talk about this?
> 
> And Misha, do you layer drums on Periphery's album?



It's not like they were playing the drums two times or that, but just blending different samples to get the overall frequency range fatter. I still do think Misha has mentioned he used only Avatar kit for the album (and the ep?) so there ain't any layering happening from sources like steven slate. Don't know if he's using more than one avatar kit pieces though...


----------



## ROAR

^I get what it is, it just never occurred to me to do that.
I'm new to producing and am studying it in school, but I
just finished my freshman year and haven't gotten started.
Which is why I go on here and find things like this out so
I can start on my own just like most of this forum does.


----------



## sahaal

yo Misha, to the extent of my knowledge (the in-studio dvd that came with the album) all the drums on this were done acoustically and sound great, are they actually layered and whatnot?


----------



## Taylor2

sahaal said:


> yo Misha, to the extent of my knowledge (the in-studio dvd that came with the album) all the drums on this were done acoustically and sound great, are they actually layered and whatnot?




Those sound sampled and layered to hell and back.

Not to mention you can hear it in the blasts.


Either way. Doesn't matter. Some of you don't seem to understand why albums such as this usually have sampled drums.
It's simple. No drummer out there can completely and 100% of the time play consistently with their hits. I.E no drummer can consistently hit the snare as hard as he can through a song.
It's even more apparent in more technical styles of music where the drummer has a whole lot more to focus on.
So, hence, you sample the kit you are playing and replace the hits that are softer. 
Now, a lot of people go overboard and only use 100% power hits. This leads to robotic sounding playing.
However, if you leave the velocities as they were played and only fix the super soft hits, you keep it sounding human.

But besides that, not every drummer that comes by has a beautiful sounding kit, and is being recording in a beautiful sounding room.
So that's where layering came along. Take a sample someone else has made in a room with the best mics and having the kit in the best condition, and you will end up with awesome sounding drums.
Mix those in with your drummer and BAM, good sounding drums (hypothetically).
Now, that isn't really just as a cop out for people in shitty sounding studios or with new bands.
I know many many engineers in multi-million dollar studios who replace and layer. 
Especially in metal bands.
I mean, even the guy who did 30 Seconds To Mars' last album sampled and layered.
It's just a way of getting your drums to stand out a little more.

Misha took it one extra step and utilized fully sampled kits, which is also becoming more popular for technical metal, as you get that polished, tight, complete sound.


----------



## bulb

mountainjam said:


> i never said it was an issue. i personally dont care how people achieve their sound. if it sounds good it sounds good. i just legitimately thought with exception of the latest record bam had an old school approach to recording. my bad dude...



that part wasnt directed at you personally, just in general as this issue has come up periodically


----------



## bulb

Taylor said:


> Those sound sampled and layered to hell and back.
> 
> Not to mention you can hear it in the blasts.
> 
> 
> Either way. Doesn't matter. Some of you don't seem to understand why albums such as this usually have sampled drums.
> It's simple. No drummer out there can completely and 100% of the time play consistently with their hits. I.E no drummer can consistently hit the snare as hard as he can through a song.
> It's even more apparent in more technical styles of music where the drummer has a whole lot more to focus on.
> So, hence, you sample the kit you are playing and replace the hits that are softer.
> Now, a lot of people go overboard and only use 100% power hits. This leads to robotic sounding playing.
> However, if you leave the velocities as they were played and only fix the super soft hits, you keep it sounding human.
> 
> But besides that, not every drummer that comes by has a beautiful sounding kit, and is being recording in a beautiful sounding room.
> So that's where layering came along. Take a sample someone else has made in a room with the best mics and having the kit in the best condition, and you will end up with awesome sounding drums.
> Mix those in with your drummer and BAM, good sounding drums (hypothetically).
> Now, that isn't really just as a cop out for people in shitty sounding studios or with new bands.
> I know many many engineers in multi-million dollar studios who replace and layer.
> Especially in metal bands.
> I mean, even the guy who did 30 Seconds To Mars' last album sampled and layered.
> It's just a way of getting your drums to stand out a little more.
> 
> Misha took it one extra step and utilized fully sampled kits, which is also becoming more popular for technical metal, as you get that polished, tight, complete sound.



Hit the nail on the head. Finally someone who understands the REAL reason people use samples (especially in polished rock and metal recordings)
Its not that you can't get the kit to sound good, its that NO drummer, i dont care who you are, hits consistently enough to approximate the sound that everyone has gotten used to over the last decade or so (or more in some cases!) especially in a more technically demanding style such as metal. 

The problem is that people dont understand what they are hearing, they assume that everything else is all natural and expect everyone to get that result naturally. 

So either you lower your expectations and deal with worse drum mixes and overall mixes, or you acknowledge that you like the modern sound and you get that sound THE ONLY WAY THAT IS POSSIBLE TO GET IT


----------



## Gothberg

bulb said:


> name a recording that you believe has a good drum sound and that you also believe to be fully acoustic drums



Wasn't ment as a complaint, just sayin', and I sure did't say FULLY acoustic drums did I?
Just saying that I prefer drums that have a more life-like feeling then something that can be played on a keyboard.
The biggest issue with the sampled sound is the cymbals. 
Some trig and digitalized bassdrum etc. doesn't "robotize" the production.

Just a bummer because I believe that Matt don't need a digital drumset to get it groovy, not getting everything 100% makes the music alive. If you think I'm wrong then so be it.


----------



## space frog

I don't understand why ppl seem sad that its not fully acoustic... It seems like yall go: "digital samples... OH NOES, they dont play teh drumz for reaaalz!!!". It's just for the SOUND. Everything nowadays has gone digital, and it happens to be the same in music.


----------



## synrgy

Maybe it's just me, but I don't give a shit about the process; I just care about the end result. 

I think most people would be surprised to find out just how many of the popular recordings made over the last 2 decades employ the use of samples for drums, IE pretty much _all of them_.


----------



## Hybrid138

So are drummers playing it on an electric set first then doubling on an acoustic set? Or they record acoustic and samples are place accordingly? 

Our recordings are done through an electric drum kit going into superior (i think) and they sound good. From my experience, drummers just seem to really over think it and say that electric kits will kill all emotion from their playing and it will sound digital and robotic. At the same time, their heros are using samples, triggers, etc.


----------



## Winspear

Electric kit > Superior is what Periphery used. It sounds great, though I'd agree real overheads sound a BIT better.



Hybrid138 said:


> So are drummers playing it on an electric set first then doubling on an acoustic set? Or they record acoustic and samples are place accordingly?



The latter. Most professional recordings will mic up an acoustic kit and use Drumagog on the kick/snare/toms to replace them (usually not fully) with samples.


----------



## bulb

EtherealEntity said:


> Electric kit > Superior is what Periphery used. It sounds great, though I'd agree real overheads sound a BIT better.
> 
> 
> 
> The latter. Most professional recordings will mic up an acoustic kit and use Drumagog on the kick/snare/toms to replace them (usually not fully) with samples.



The cymbals are definitely the weak point, as they are hard to nail, especially the hihat, and the td 20 we used was a bit finnicky with the hihat so that took some editing.
But we made an album for free and we were very happy with the way the drums came out.
One of the ideas we are toying with is using real cymbals with superior this time around.
But once again, it just comes down to whatever sounds best.


----------



## DLG

behold...the arctopus! and dysrhythmia do the best job out of anyone as far as complex playing/natural sounding drums goes. 

pretty sure they record everything analog and mix it digitally.


----------



## CFB

Jealous?  I love that the vinyl is blue


----------



## Maggai

Sweet! I want the vinyl!


----------



## space frog

the vinyl looks awesome


----------



## Lukifer

Ive always wondered, what are the 3 dots below the P for??


----------



## JakePeriphery

Lukifer said:


> Ive always wondered, what are the 3 dots below the P for??



What do the 3 (well, 4) dots in the Periphery logo stand for? | Formspring


----------



## Lukifer

Interesting reason. But hey if you say so, is rather not get blasted by Predator so cool.


----------



## sk3ks1s

P...
"Therefor"
Djentz!


----------



## Overtone

You guys are just talking about rock, right? Some of the best drum sounds I've heard are on Allan Holdsworth's All Night Wrong (live, nonetheless) and the Tord Gustavson Trio albums and I'd be very surprised if they weren't all natural. So it seems kind of weird to suggest that you can't have a purely acoustic recording that sounds good and has consistent dynamics.


----------



## drmosh

Overtone said:


> You guys are just talking about rock, right? Some of the best drum sounds I've heard are on Allan Holdsworth's All Night Wrong (live, nonetheless) and the Tord Gustavson Trio albums and I'd be very surprised if they weren't all natural. So it seems kind of weird to suggest that you can't have a purely acoustic recording that sounds good and has consistent dynamics.



Not really the same as a periphery album though is it, or as a matter of fact most of the bands mentioned here.


----------



## keshav

Overtone said:


> You guys are just talking about rock, right? Some of the best drum sounds I've heard are on Allan Holdsworth's All Night Wrong (live, nonetheless) and the Tord Gustavson Trio albums and I'd be very surprised if they weren't all natural. So it seems kind of weird to suggest that you can't have a purely acoustic recording that sounds good and has consistent dynamics.



For a metal drummer it's practically impossible to get 100% consistent dynamics, especially in a style as technically demanding as Periphery's.

Last year I recorded and engineered a 15-song album for a pop rock band who had these really simple but huge sounding songs with tons of layers. The drum parts were probably as simple as simple gets, yet the shells (except the toms) needed to be blended in with samples JUST to get them to cut through the wall of quad tracked guitars and tons of guitar and vocal layers. And the drummer is one of the best I know personally, and has toured with bands all over the world.

With music that has really sparse arrangements and not much going on in terms of layering, it's much easier to get the drums to sit well in the mix without having to use samples.

Another issue with tracking fully acoustic drums for metal, and then replacing the shells (especially the snare), is in the articulations. The slate samples for example have Z1, Z2, Z3 etc - dunno for sure since I don't own any slate products but have seen them being used - whereas with Toontrack you have perfect control over all the velocities etc.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Listening to the new Icarus EP on the newly curtailed and crap Spotify Free.

It's frigging awesome. Not sure about some of the remixes but that's just my taste there. Frak the Gods and the little instrumental at the beginning are ridiculously good.


----------



## Overtone

I can definitely see how sampling and layering would be important in busy huge sounding metal! And it does sound great! I mostly just wanted to throw it out there that for different genres you can get some great results without having to resort to any of that.


----------



## Bigfan

BucketheadRules said:


> Listening to the new Icarus EP on the newly curtailed and crap Spotify Free.
> .


----------



## DVRP

I learnt this a little bit ago figure I'd post it in heree


----------



## KoenDercksen

This thread kind of died didn't it 

PERIPHERY FOR THE WIN


----------



## Lukifer

DVRP said:


> I learnt this a little bit ago figure I'd post it in heree




Nice PJ pants!


----------



## Kairos

KoenDercksen said:


> This thread kind of died didn't it
> 
> PERIPHERY FOR THE WIN



The djrones ran out of crap to whine about to bulb.


----------



## space frog




----------



## KoenDercksen

Kairos said:


> The djrones ran out of crap to whine about to bulb.





SO WHO'S EXCITED FOR JUGGERNAUT/NOT JUGGERNAUT ALREADY?!?!


----------



## Cynic

He's been drinking and still sings it better than I can. ;_;


----------



## mikernaut

hahahah yeah Periphery karaoke. That looked like fun times. 

Question for Jake..So any chance that "Uncle John" will do a guest solo on a upcoming song ?.


----------



## JakePeriphery

mikernaut said:


> hahahah yeah Periphery karaoke. That looked like fun times.
> 
> Question for Jake..So any chance that "Uncle John" will do a guest solo on a upcoming song ?.



Maybe. I'd have to ask him.


----------



## gfactor

i posted about this is the recording section, but since it _is_ Periphery and I haven't posted in the megathread in a while here is my remix of Icarus Lives! 

http://greghendler.bandcamp.com/track/icarus-lives-special-remix


----------



## bigswifty

NOT. ENOUGH. MANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## bulb

Opeth21 said:


> NOT. ENOUGH. MANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Will most likely be on album dos (part of not juggernaut)


----------



## KoenDercksen

AWESOME


----------



## Severance

Next please gonna be on the new album? Cause that song is fuckin awesome.


----------



## space frog

mmh.... lets give this a try...

FÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜF!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Frak The Gods is riffy as fuck. That is all.


----------



## NovaReaper

THE. FOCUS. HOUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Cynic

SHIPTHESECONDFULLLENGTHALBUMDIRECTLYTOMYDOORSTEP


----------



## PeteyG

Just so everyone knows, playing the vinyl S/T at 45rpm instead of 33rpm is a good way to spend an evening.

Edit: Ow My Feelings is particularly awesome when doing this.


----------



## Jakke

Hey guys, have you seen Bulb's guitar lesson with Guitar World yet? I think he did a good job, despite being the first time




*EDIT* sorry for the "h" in the title, reckless typing....


----------



## Asrial

I think Misha raped the word "like" 
Else, really nice try, hope it improves


----------



## metalman_ltd

Asrial said:


> I think Misha raped the word "like"
> Else, really nice try, hope it improves



Haha yea definitely. I just love his tone though.


----------



## mikernaut

good tone , sexy white BRJ and lots of usage of the word "like" heh

I like how he describes the 2 riffs fighting each other


----------



## DVRP

Tbh he did a better job than I think I ever could. I'm looking forward to more of these! Good job bulb


----------



## Jakke

mikernaut said:


> sexy white BRJ





Usually not one for opague finishes, but that one is pure sex


----------



## space frog

I LIKE that lesson... eheheh

*insert trollface*


----------



## bulb

i guess you guys just never LIKE anything i do....













whut i did thur..u c?


----------



## bulb

Here is a fun videoclip of Matt Halpern on Drum Channel! The full video is on Drumchannel.com and features a nice long interview by Terry Bozzio and a jam with Matt, Terry and Raanen Bozzio!


----------



## toiletstand

that is way cool. did matt get to try out the s.s. bozzio?


----------



## Mayhew

Man, you guys should really do some lessons together. For people like me who don't know crap about music/theory and only play by ear you both made it make sense to me. Both videos really complement each other on your approach to songs. 

I never thought of it like a pulse before, that's perfect. When going on feel alone I've had difficulty placing riffs and bits together and those little tidbits help me understand better. Thanks dudes.


----------



## Lukifer

Man I was thinking Bulb couldnt possibly say Uh.. anymore times too!! 

But for real I liked it alot. Gave a cool insight into your writing and how you think of things when you lay a riff out.


----------



## Cynic

"Uh" and more recently "like" are just noises made when trying to process the next thought into speech. What's the big deal?


----------



## Guitarman700

What lurks under Matt Halpern's beanie? Tis a mystery!


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> "Uh" and more recently "like" are just noises made when trying to process the next thought into speech. What's the big deal?



People gotta freak out about something, i was at Guitar World doing lessons on the spot, didnt prepare anything in advance (didnt have time to either), and needless to say it was nerve wracking and i was nervous as shit because it was guitar world, apologies if it really bothered you that much.


----------



## Jakke

bulb said:


> People gotta freak out about something, i was at Guitar World doing lessons on the spot, didnt prepare anything in advance (didnt have time to either), and needless to say it was nerve wracking and i was nervous as shit because it was guitar world, apologies if it really bothered you that much.



That seems harsh, no practice at all? I would think they'd want their instructors in top shape....


----------



## bulb

Jakke said:


> That seems harsh, no practice at all? I would think they'd want their instructors in top shape....



No time dude, i had to be in and out relatively quickly just based off of my own schedule. At that point in time i was Mixing the Ep, recording the One cover, making stems of our tracks for 2 video games, and preparing for our first headliner and first time to europe. 
And if none of that matters to you, then ill say it again over here, im a guitarist, not a public speaker.


----------



## Jakke

bulb said:


> No time dude, i had to be in and out relatively quickly just based off of my own schedule. At that point in time i was Mixing the Ep, recording the One cover, making stems of our tracks for 2 video games, and preparing for our first headliner and first time to europe.
> And if none of that matters to you, then ill say it again over here, im a guitarist, not a public speaker.



Me? Have never ever voiced some sort of complaint over your speaking skills. Dunno why people is so uptight about it, would it have been the oscars, that is something different, but now it's an instruction DVD....

Congrats by the way


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> People gotta freak out about something, i was at Guitar World doing lessons on the spot, didnt prepare anything in advance (didnt have time to either), and needless to say it was nerve wracking and i was nervous as shit because it was guitar world, apologies if it really bothered you that much.



ok... so you were not prepared and pulled that off on the spot? 
But seriously, we're joking about the fact that you say "like" a lot, but really I want more of these lessons. Like Lukifer said, I like the insight it gives on the songs.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

alexi laiho's GW "how to" consisted of the phrase "ya know" about 200x. I think Misha did amazing. If i ever did one of these I'd be stuttering my face off...


----------



## Lukifer

I never meant it in an insulting way just thought it was funny. Shows me Bulb is human! I loved the video but can't a guy poke a little fun. Thanks for taking time out of your busy schedule to do it, and to talk to us on here as well man.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> Here is a fun videoclip of Matt Halpern on Drum Channel! The full video is on Drumchannel.com and features a nice long interview by Terry Bozzio and a jam with Matt, Terry and Raanen Bozzio!




Why are we talking about Mishas usage of the word "like" INSTEAD OF THIS?


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> People gotta freak out about something, i was at Guitar World doing lessons on the spot, didnt prepare anything in advance (didnt have time to either), and needless to say it was nerve wracking and i was nervous as shit because it was guitar world, apologies if it really bothered you that much.



It bothers me more that you feel the need to apologise!


----------



## CrownofWorms

Jakke said:


> Hey guys, have you seen Bulb's guitar lesson with Guitar World yet? I think he did a good job, despite being the first time
> 
> .




With all the "likes" and "uh's" he wouldn't have a problem talking to this girl


And I could only think of her reaction

her: Omg have you uh like heard of uh periphery, I love that band, it's like amazing, its like "BEATLES"

Misha:....................like uh


----------



## DVRP

Heres another video I found from the GW thing


----------



## Kairos

^so the questions will stop now..right?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

DVRP said:


> Heres another video I found from the GW thing




He is pretty good at speaking about the bands that influence him. He definitely summed up John Petrucci and SikTh in a very good way.


----------



## toiletstand

thanks for posting these!


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> Here is a fun videoclip of Matt Halpern on Drum Channel! The full video is on Drumchannel.com and features a nice long interview by Terry Bozzio and a jam with Matt, Terry and Raanen Bozzio!




How did you manage to find such a talented and skilled drummer...


----------



## AirJordanStaal

I guarantee I would've been uhhing it up too. It can be difficult to just let your thoughts stream right out into words when its a subject you're passionate about, especially if you're being asked to teach. He's gotta synthesize his own methods into words and then into a lesson on the fly. So shh stop calling him out on it I want as many of these lessons as possible!


----------



## isispelican

this is probably the funniest video i have seen in my life, alex is so high haha


----------



## Lukifer

God you guys are sensitive about someone just mentioning he said uh. I loved the video and agree that it would be tough to do one myself. I wouldn't know what to say. 

Moving on though...... did you take your axe-fx and use that for the video or did they supply an amp? It sounded really good.


----------



## Taylor2

bulb said:


> Here is a fun videoclip of Matt Halpern on Drum Channel! The full video is on Drumchannel.com and features a nice long interview by Terry Bozzio and a jam with Matt, Terry and Raanen Bozzio!




His kit sounds fantastic.
I want to record it.


----------



## tbb529

Taylor said:


> His kit sounds fantastic.
> I want to record it.



I actually think that's a kit he got to play, not his actual kit, though both his and that one sound fantastic. I wanna say it belongs to a big name guy so Matt was excited to play it though I could just be imagining that


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Taylor said:


> His kit sounds fantastic.
> I want to record it.



And I want to play it.


----------



## darthgarciaman

vampiregenocide said:


> Frak The Gods is riffy as fuck. That is all.


Good luck trying to play it


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

isispelican said:


> this is probably the funniest video i have seen in my life, alex is so high haha




The kid interviewing sounds frustrated. Funny none the less.


----------



## Isan

isispelican said:


> this is probably the funniest video i have seen in my life, alex is so high haha




Alex doesnt smoke weed AFAIK, That is just him on caffine


----------



## Steve08

tbb529 said:


> I actually think that's a kit he got to play, not his actual kit, though both his and that one sound fantastic. I wanna say it belongs to a big name guy so Matt was excited to play it though I could just be imagining that


This is actually spot on, I asked him about it at the end of a lesson last Thursday and he said that kit belongs to Gregg Bissonette. It's an Orion as opposed to a Saturn, the latter of which is what Matt usually plays.


----------



## asher

isispelican said:


> this is probably the funniest video i have seen in my life, alex is so high haha




That was fucking hilarious


----------



## Kh-2

I've really tried but I just can't get into Periphery at all. Its just not my thing. That said I can totally recognise how talented the band is. Misha is one hell of a guitarist. I wish you guys the best and I hope you really make it big someday.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I couldn't get into them for a long while. I didn't understand what the big hype was. Then one day I was just like 'holy shit this is bloody good'. Same thing with SiKth and Scar Symmetry. Some bands take a while to grow on you, or you have to be in the mood for them.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

A studio update 







u mad?


----------



## Ninetyfour

Cheeky.



Kairos said:


> ^so the questions will stop now..right?



As long as Jake has formspring, probably not


----------



## mikernaut

Bwhahaha that studio update. damn teaser


----------



## drmosh

That teaser loop sounded very Strapping Young Ladesque


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bulb said:


> No time dude, i had to be in and out relatively quickly just based off of my own schedule. At that point in time i was Mixing the Ep, recording the One cover, *making stems of our tracks for 2 video games*, and preparing for our first headliner and first time to europe.
> And if none of that matters to you, then ill say it again over here, im a guitarist, not a public speaker.



What games are they, may I ask?


----------



## Sebski

I haven't read much of this thread but has Periphery said anything about when the new album is supposed to be released? Or if they're releasing any new singles soon?


----------



## bulb

dragonblade629 said:


> What games are they, may I ask?



One was for Supremacy MMA, and the other one i forget hahah..


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> I haven't read much of this thread but has Periphery said anything about when the new album is supposed to be released? Or if they're releasing any new singles soon?



We are releasing two albums (and with our current touring schedule it looks like we may be forced to release them seperately) with us trying to release the first of the two around this time next year and the second of the two maybe 3-6 months later


----------



## Islandjam2990

bulb said:


> One was for Supremacy MMA, and the other one i forget hahah..



New songs? Sorry if this is a retarded question


----------



## Cynic

Oh, I just remembered something...









Lick my fartbox, Misha. You said that there weren't any live videos of Casey Sabol performing, but I remember watching them.


----------



## Prydogga

That sneaky mofo. I'll gos his snell.


----------



## Mwoit

bulb said:


> One was for Supremacy MMA, and the other one i forget hahah..



Homefront Resistance?


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> We are releasing two albums (and with our current touring schedule it looks like we may be forced to release them seperately) with us trying to release the first of the two around this time next year and the second of the two maybe 3-6 months later



Oh wow that's sick, can't wait, and cheers for replying!


----------



## MerlinTKD

If you're not coming to NC again soon, you can skip the touring and get in the studio, dammit!! 

(Actually, I missed you at the Orange Peel in Asheville, pissed me off... had a gig that night, so it evened out! )


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Oh, I just remembered something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lick my fartbox, Misha. You said that there weren't any live videos of Casey Sabol performing, but I remember watching them.



Yeah but Casey made Justin take them down, so you are in fact the one who can suck it haha!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> Yeah but Casey made Justin take them down, so you are in fact the one who can suck it haha!



Touché!


----------



## KoenDercksen

cataclysm_child said:


> You Sir, have a good taste in search terms!



Lol, indeed... gay nasty corn syrup porn, seriously?


----------



## ROAR

I don't think Cynic has enough search bars on Firefox.
Please tell me that's just your parents computer.


----------



## space frog

^if its parents computer, this google search


KoenDercksen said:


> Lol, indeed... gay nasty corn syrup porn, seriously?



is tmi bout his parents


----------



## ROAR

Alright I really hope you guys realize he did that on purpose...

Anyways that Periphery teaser excites me.


----------



## space frog

^booo let me troll a bit


----------



## Kairos

Probably the only time you'll see Hiromi, Periphery and Bobby Jarzombek in one place


----------



## ROAR

^^^Ah sorry SpaceFrog!

CYNIC'S PARENTS TOTALLY LOVE GAY NASTY CORN SYRUP PORN!!!


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> Yeah but Casey made Justin take them down, so you are in fact the one who can suck it haha!



you touch pp jezebel


----------



## space frog

ROAR said:


> ^^^Ah sorry SpaceFrog!
> 
> CYNIC'S PARENTS TOTALLY LOVE GAY NASTY CORN SYRUP PORN!!!


----------



## Sephiroth952

you know i thought Misha was just nervous for his first GW thing...but with that second one I've noticed he say "like" alot. XD

Edit.:You know i need to learn to start backreading. v.v

Double edit: The woman at the bottom of 132 scares me. O_O


----------



## space frog

I thought maybe this would interest you


----------



## prh

bulb said:


> Yeah but Casey made Justin take them down, so you are in fact the one who can suck it haha!



can you please just piss Casey off and reupload them? surely its been long enough now that noone cares what they were like (if they were bad, although i cant imagine they were)


----------



## Sebski

space frog said:


> I thought maybe this would interest you




That brings me to another question if anyone knows or if Misha wants to answer.

When's a new Haunted Shores song coming? Is there gonna be an album or something released at some point? I still check the Haunted Shores Soundcloud every day.


----------



## JosephAOI

Can anyone help me find the one video of Misha playing drums? It's not this one-

I think it was backstage or waiting for Periphery's set at a show and I think a red kit


----------



## bulb

prh said:


> can you please just piss Casey off and reupload them? surely its been long enough now that noone cares what they were like (if they were bad, although i cant imagine they were)



haha they were pretty terrible, thats why he didnt want them up
caseys amazing in the studio, but never cared to get his live chops up to snuff (If he ever did start caring he could destroy live, but those vids would not showcase that side of him haha)


----------



## Lukifer

I know I could probably find it somewhere but I'm lazy so ill just ask. Was Caseys lack of live singing abilities lead to his departure? I've never heard him sing so I don't know how he sounds but going off what you all said.


----------



## toiletstand

Sebski said:


> That brings me to another question if anyone knows or if Misha wants to answer.
> 
> When's a new Haunted Shores song coming? Is there gonna be an album or something released at some point? I still check the Haunted Shores Soundcloud every day.




From what i understand its gonna be a while. Haunted shores on facebook said theyd put up an announcement soon explaining everything.


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> I know I could probably find it somewhere but I'm lazy so ill just ask. Was Caseys lack of live singing abilities lead to his departure? I've never heard him sing so I don't know how he sounds but going off what you all said.



no not at all, at that point in time we just thought if he put the work in he would be amazing live, we wanted to work with him, but the truth is he just hated touring and didnt like playing live. he has always been a studio only kinda guy and we thought we could get him into touring but it just didnt work, in addition to that he found it very difficult to write to other people's music and thats why so little material was completed even though he was in the band for close to a year.

at first we were bummed, but honestly having heard the stuff he is working on and hearing his production get better and better its clear that he belongs in the studio, so it all worked out in the end!


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> at first we were bummed, but honestly having heard the stuff he is working on and hearing his production get better and better its clear that he belongs in the studio, so it all worked out in the end!



No it didn't. Now watch as the universe falls apart at the seams.


----------



## isispelican

JosephAOI said:


> Can anyone help me find the one video of Misha playing drums? It's not this one-
> 
> I think it was backstage or waiting for Periphery's set at a show and I think a red kit


----------



## ZXIIIT

isispelican said:


>




Misha's facial expressions


----------



## cataclysm_child

bulb said:


> so little material was completed even though he was in the band for close to a year.
> 
> at first we were bummed, but honestly having heard the stuff he is working on and hearing his production get better and better its clear that he belongs in the studio, so it all worked out in the end!



Quality > Quantity

Any date on that Casey-album? Or at least a year? 2018?


----------



## bulb

cataclysm_child said:


> Quality > Quantity
> 
> Any date on that Casey-album? Or at least a year? 2018?



i find it ironic that you followed up your quality > quantity statement with a question on when his album is gonna come out.
let me put it this way, in the many years casey has been my friend, he has actually completed 3 songs of his own. We are down to an average of less than a song a year at that rate. If you truly believe in your first statement, you will wait haha


----------



## tbb529

bulb said:


> i find it ironic that you followed up your quality > quantity statement with a question on when his album is gonna come out.
> let me put it this way, in the many years casey has been my friend, he has actually completed 3 songs of his own. We are down to an average of less than a song a year at that rate. If you truly believe in your first statement, you will wait haha



So songs like We Are Legion and Illuminate are like waaaay old material that won't be on the finished album? I'm guessing we haven't heard any of the 3 songs you mentioned. I'll wait for his album as long as it takes, but he has such a good voice I just wish that there was more released material with his vox. I've heard the Periphery demos, a few solo songs, and his old pop punk band, but there doesn't seem to be much more than that.


----------



## bulb

tbb529 said:


> So songs like We Are Legion and Illuminate are like waaaay old material that won't be on the finished album? I'm guessing we haven't heard any of the 3 songs you mentioned. I'll wait for his album as long as it takes, but he has such a good voice I just wish that there was more released material with his vox. I've heard the Periphery demos, a few solo songs, and his old pop punk band, but there doesn't seem to be much more than that.



remember was the first
illuminate was the second
and pheobe song was the third, but you guys havent heard that one and i cant give it to you sorry

none of those will be on the album, there are no guitars on the album he has planned, unless he changes his mind again haha


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, I apoligize if this has been mentioned before but is there anywhere to buy or download (with good quality) the old Periphery EP still?


----------



## cataclysm_child

bulb said:


> i find it ironic that you followed up your quality > quantity statement with a question on when his album is gonna come out.
> let me put it this way, in the many years casey has been my friend, he has actually completed 3 songs of his own. We are down to an average of less than a song a year at that rate. If you truly believe in your first statement, you will wait haha



If I compare to the time I was waiting for the Periphery album, he still have plenty though!! 

I would rather have 3 insanely awesome out-of-this-world-good songs, than 12 cool but kinda boring after two months of listening songs, yeah sure.
I'll be waiting.


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Misha, I apoligize if this has been mentioned before but is there anywhere to buy or download (with good quality) the old Periphery EP still?



The only Ep we have out is the Icarus ep which just came out, the only other release we have is the self titled debut. Other than that its just about 150 free tracks for download from SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## Joose

Just 150 free tracks, no big deal.

Haha.


----------



## Rockettmeister

Casey's album will happen around the same time as the rapture, pretty sure that reverend dude worked out a date for it too


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

I would wait every year to hear a new periphery song, if that were the scenario. It's like new years celebration cake...for your ears.


----------



## JosephAOI

Damn... I was talking about the one with Jake (or was that Casey?) with 'Next, Please' and 'The Fast Ones' on it. I don't think they're avalible for download on your soundclick to my knowledge.


----------



## TheSilentWater

JosephAOI said:


> Damn... I was talking about the one with Jake (or was that Casey?) with 'Next, Please' and 'The Fast Ones' on it. I don't think they're avalible for download on your soundclick to my knowledge.


Well I have Next Please and an instrumental "Periphery EP" version of The Fast Ones, both of which were downloaded from soundclick. I don't know if they've been deleted since.


----------



## space frog

^or you can find a mega upload link on the tube by searching for Osmodius that has about 100 tracks iirc.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Haha you guys want to hear that old jank.


----------



## JosephAOI

Damn straight, Jake. I'd like to hear it re-recorded with Spencer's vocals but you guys already said that was a no go.


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Damn straight, Jake. I'd like to hear it re-recorded with Spencer's vocals but you guys already said that was a no go.



yeah but we arent going to peddle versions of our songs with vocals that we dislike by someone we dislike even more haha, im sure with enough searching you will come across them eventually, but i have no idea where, i dont even have those anymore


----------



## Cynic

Would you dislike your own mother if she was a vocalist?


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Would you dislike your own mother if she was a vocalist?



not quite sure where you are going with that one haha


----------



## Cynic

Sounds like you don't like half of the vocalists you've had.


----------



## space frog

I remember seeing something the Orbinator wrote on a youtube playalong of the fast ones that said it has been agreed with all present and past Periphery members that that song would NEVER be on any record.

I'm curious to know why it has been decided so at that time though lol


----------



## tbb529

They've made it clear they don't like Jake Veredika as a person or a vocalist, they're obviously still friends with Casey, and they seemingly have personal problems with Chris but they haven't outright said they dislike his vocals, just that he blew his voice out on tour which obviously isn't cool for a touring band. And they love Spencer so yeah, they don't like 2 out of 4 vocalists they've had


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Sounds like you don't like half of the vocalists you've had.



Ah haha I see, not the most tactful person are ya, haha its okay, its the internet. Anyways no I dislike jake and chris because while everyone else in the band was working hard tomake progress with the band, their actions and/or lack thereof actually worked against and impeded progress. Repeatedly. And I don't find it unreasonable to find that unacceptable.


----------



## space frog

^That's totally legit. There is nothing that is more frustrating than ppl you work with that just don't work and therefore block your progress. In any work/job/hobby, whatever the situation or the context, that sucks.



tbb529 said:


> They've made it clear they don't like Jake Veredika as a person or a vocalist, they're obviously still friends with Casey, and they seemingly have personal problems with Chris but they haven't outright said they dislike his vocals, just that he blew his voice out on tour which obviously isn't cool for a touring band. *And they love Spencer so yeah*, they don't like 2 out of 4 vocalists they've had



Proof is just some pages back when there was the Spencer hate shit going on. Jake and Misha just burned every hater with the "he's our vocalist, he's part of the band, take it or leave it" argument.

Seriously that attitude towards haters is a statement by itself IMO.


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> Ah haha I see, not the most tactful person are ya, haha its okay, its the internet. Anyways no I dislike jake and chris because while everyone else in the band was working hard tomake progress with the band, their actions and/or lack thereof actually worked against and impeded progress. Repeatedly. And I don't find it unreasonable to find that unacceptable.



Nope. I usually never take anything seriously (outside of music). My friends get on to me for it, on numerous occasions, for being inappropriate because I handle situations by joking around. I hope that I didn't step on your toes.


<3


----------



## seosubmitter

so whats a good program for programmed drums. i use fruity loops but they still sound fake. any ideas???


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

seosubmitter said:


> so whats a good program for programmed drums. i use fruity loops but they still sound fake. any ideas???



You use fruity loops, but they STILL sound fake? Seriously? 

...

You might want to check out Superior Drummer 2.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Nope. I usually never take anything seriously (outside of music). My friends get on to me for it, on numerous occasions, for being inappropriate because I handle situations by joking around. I hope that I didn't step on your toes.
> 
> 
> <3



i gotcha and its all good in the hood! its hard to read tone online sometimes haha, sometimes when i meet a person from a forum in real life it puts a lot of their posts in context...for better or for worse hahah.

If i have the forum's permission to rant really quick:
I guess sometimes this ex singer thing is a touchy subject because some people dont realize that the reasons we kicked out 2 of our singers were for reasons they would have been kicked out of any band, and if anything we probably put up with their shit for longer than we should have, i really dont think its unreasonable to dislike them as musicians and as people after experiencing that.
but with that said there is ONE contribution from each singer which i still can say they genuinely did a good job on:

Jake did a good job with all i want for christmas is you (because he was kinda just being himself, as scary as that thought may be)
And i think that Chris absolutely killed the Michael Jackson Black or White cover (because he wasnt singing things beyond his ability and out of his range, and i think that is the ONLY thing i have ever heard him sing with any emotion or tone that had at least some character in it)


----------



## bulb

seosubmitter said:


> so whats a good program for programmed drums. i use fruity loops but they still sound fake. any ideas???



Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0


----------



## wannabguitarist

JosephAOI said:


> Damn... I was talking about the one with Jake (or was that Casey?) with 'Next, Please' and 'The Fast Ones' on it. I don't think they're avalible for download on your soundclick to my knowledge.



Next Please with vocals is somewhere way back in the depths of Bulb's soundclick and the Fast Ones with vocals is one some fake music video someone made that was uploaded by Jake. Both are pretty good songs actually but not nearly as interesting as their current material. Neither of them sound like Periphery imo


----------



## bulb

wannabguitarist said:


> Next Please with vocals is somewhere way back in the depths of Bulb's soundclick and the Fast Ones with vocals is one some fake music video someone made that was uploaded by Jake. Both are pretty good songs actually but not nearly as interesting as their current material. Neither of them sound like Periphery imo



Agreed, i wont say they are bad songs (though the vocals are pretty terrible by our standards) but they arent great, and they just would never make the cut against the other songs that are being considered for the albums.


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> i gotcha and its all good in the hood! its hard to read tone online sometimes haha, sometimes when i meet a person from a forum in real life it puts a lot of their posts in context...for better or for worse hahah.
> 
> If i have the forum's permission to rant really quick:
> I guess sometimes this ex singer thing is a touchy subject because some people dont realize that the reasons we kicked out 2 of our singers were for reasons they would have been kicked out of any band, and if anything we probably put up with their shit for longer than we should have, i really dont think its unreasonable to dislike them as musicians and as people after experiencing that.
> but with that said there is ONE contribution from each singer which i still can say they genuinely did a good job on:
> 
> Jake did a good job with all i want for christmas is you (because he was kinda just being himself, as scary as that thought may be)
> And i think that Chris absolutely killed the Michael Jackson Black or White cover (because he wasnt singing things beyond his ability *and out of his range*, and i think that is the ONLY thing i have ever heard him sing with any emotion or tone that had at least some character in it)



So I'm assuming there were behavioral and personality issues that made the band not want to work with these guys?

I don't know if I agree with the part that I put in bold, though. Maybe consistency was the issue? Personally, I think that if you can hit the pitch, regardless of the strain or comfort, then it is in your range. It sounds like his range has improved though, judging from the Ever Forthright tracks. On the "Light demo", he seemed to struggle with the B4 in the chorus, but in Ever Forthright's "Screen Scenarios" he finds his way to a D5 and even manages to give the pitch a turn.

I don't really know what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> So I'm assuming there were behavioral and personality issues that made the band not want to work with these guys?
> 
> I don't know if I agree with the part that I put in bold, though. Maybe consistency was the issue? Personally, I think that if you can hit the pitch, regardless of the strain or comfort, then it is in your range. It sounds like his range has improved though, judging from the Ever Forthright tracks. On the "Light demo", he seemed to struggle with the B4 in the chorus, but in Ever Forthright's "Screen Scenarios" he finds his way to a D5 and even manages to give the pitch a turn.
> 
> I don't really know what I'm trying to get at.



Yeah there were definitely severe behavioral, personality and work ethic issues that ended up actively working AGAINST our forward progress on a painfully consistent basis.
To top it off, although he could technically hit those high notes once in a while, he would blow his voice out by doing so, and not be able to sing for a few days, so thats what i mean by out of his range. On a recording you can take your time and nail it, but he used to sing the lower harmonies or just scream a lot of parts live because he knew he wouldnt be able to hit them or if he did, he knew he would blow his voice out. Hell he blew his voice out a few times just recording those high notes.
Now this issue alone wouldnt have been the end of the world if he had been working hard to improve, but he didnt and instead he would smoke cigarettes and weed and drink claiming that if Sinatra could do it, so could he. This in addition to the laundry list of other issues he had and was responsible for became too much to handle.

For his and his new band's sake i do hope he has changed his ways or else they will soon see this attitude for themselves once they start touring.


----------



## ROAR

bulb said:


> instead he would smoke cigarettes and weed and drink claiming that if Sinatra could do it, so could he.



Words to live by.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats good you guys kicked him out then, you could really tell he couldnt hit those high notes too..


----------



## MerlinTKD

Never understood the point of having a public discussion of a band's inner personnel issues; sometimes personalities don't click, sometimes it's more than that, but prodding an artist into dishing on ex-bandmates doesn't serve anyone, IMO. Three (?) vocalists gone, one working out fine, end of story.

As an example, I was in a band with two very talented guys who progressed from beer to weed to coke in less than a year; I and another jumped ship when we saw how erratic they'd become. I'll never be in a band with either again, but i still speak to both and wont tell this story with names. They're getting by, im doing fine, thats all anyone needs to know. Im sure everyone has similar stories that they wouldnt give details on, so dont expect Bulb & co. to want to be different.


----------



## Cynic

MerlinTKD said:


> Never understood the point of having a public discussion of a band's inner personnel issues; sometimes personalities don't click, sometimes it's more than that, but prodding an artist into dishing on ex-bandmates doesn't serve anyone, IMO. Three (?) vocalists gone, one working out fine, end of story.
> 
> As an example, I was in a band with two very talented guys who progressed from beer to weed to coke in less than a year; I and another jumped ship when we saw how erratic they'd become. I'll never be in a band with either again, but i still speak to both and wont tell this story with names. They're getting by, im doing fine, thats all anyone needs to know. Im sure everyone has similar stories that they wouldnt give details on, so dont expect Bulb & co. to want to be different.



He didn't have to share anything. He could have just said that he didn't want to discuss any private issues, and we would have understood. 
vv

"instead he would smoke cigarettes and weed and drink claiming that if Sinatra could do it, so could he."

Despite the situation, that is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Asrial

Well, just to throw in my own opinion @ the Chris-case:
As a musician in general, shouldn't you just record what you are able to play/perform, or progress skillwise so you can do so in the future? Whereas it was stated you recorded really high notes with him, and then he went dead for days. That's like recording any other instrument, and going lucky with one really tight track, then progressing live and performing with an intense sloppyness, because of the "hit-or-miss". Either that, or trying to play the 27th fret on a relic fender. 
With that said, totally understandable he got the boot, based on what has been stated.  (And the Sinatra-one was lolworthy.)


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> He didn't have to share anything. He could have just said that he didn't want to discuss any private issues, and we would have understood.
> vv
> 
> "instead he would smoke cigarettes and weed and drink claiming that if Sinatra could do it, so could he."
> 
> Despite the situation, that is actually pretty funny.


Yeah it is, my response to that is: Sinatra was talented.

I really dont mind sharing anything to be honest, if anything i feel like in some cases misunderstandings and rumors have had a bit too much weight to them and in some cases have very unfairly represented the situation, i dont mind clearing these things up at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bulb would there ever be a chance of an 'armory' tour video, showing off all the guitars and gear you own? You have an awesome collection and it would be awesome to hear some of your opinions regarding why you like particular guitars, what are their strengths and just general opinions. Being the owner of so much gear you're sort of the go to guy on a lot of brands.


----------



## Antenna

Gah this is like Keeping Up With The Periphasians! I'm biting my nails waiting on what new little bit of the stories unfolds next! 

not trying to waiver the subject of conversation here but I have to ask....

Bulb, AXE FX II? Any possibilities?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I would kill for a video of you just talking/running through your gear etc...like all of it.


----------



## Cynic

He already has the Axe-FX III.


----------



## Antenna

Cynic said:


> He already has the Axe-FX III.


 
 FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Asrial

I'd rather have a full demo presentation on all the guitars!


----------



## Antenna

Another question about vocalists.... did you guys ever consider your homeboy Elliot? ...or was he strictly just a buddy to do OMNOM with? I guess that kinda like asking why Mark Holcomb isn't peripheries guitarist number 4 lol. You have too many musicians readily available in your direct social group dude, I call bullshit on that good sir, I can't even get a jam buddy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Antenna said:


> Another question about vocalists.... did you guys ever consider your homeboy Elliot? ...or was he strictly just a buddy to do OMNOM with? I guess that kinda like asking why Mark Holcomb isn't peripheries guitarist number 4 lol. You have too many msuicians readily available in your direct social group dude, I call bullshit on that good sir, I can't even get a jam buddy.



Elliot is one hell of a singer, but in Periphery? Dno really...


----------



## Antenna

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Elliot is one hell of a singer, but in Periphery? Dno really...


 Oh yeah I mean I couldn't see Elliot in it, but once upon a time I couldn't see them having anyone other than Casey, and then I couldn't see them having anyone other than Chris. I just wondered if he was ever considered or even a passing topic of hypothetical commentation.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Asrial said:


> I'd rather have a full demo presentation on all the guitars!



This would be awesome, but extremely time consuming haha. 

It's interesting hearing a bit about the inner workings of periphery and it's cool that bulb can be candid about it. The frank sinatra quote is funny if you can remove yourself from the situation but imagining actually being in a situation like that, trying to get a person to do some work and hearing that...really just cringe worthy.


----------



## space frog

All I know is bulb and I have the same guitar strap 






/fanboyattitudeover


----------



## bulb

AirJordanStaal said:


> This would be awesome, but extremely time consuming haha.
> 
> It's interesting hearing a bit about the inner workings of periphery and it's cool that bulb can be candid about it. The frank sinatra quote is funny if you can remove yourself from the situation but imagining actually being in a situation like that, trying to get a person to do some work and hearing that...really just cringe worthy.



If that was the worst thing he did or the worst thing about him, we wouldnt have fired him though, it probably was one of the many straws that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Cynic

Some camel you have there.


----------



## bulb

Antenna said:


> Another question about vocalists.... did you guys ever consider your homeboy Elliot? ...or was he strictly just a buddy to do OMNOM with? I guess that kinda like asking why Mark Holcomb isn't peripheries guitarist number 4 lol. You have too many msuicians readily available in your direct social group dude, I call bullshit on that good sir, I can't even get a jam buddy.



Elliot was definitely considered, but he didnt make the cut at the time for 2 reasons. One he didnt know how to scream consistently back then, and that was a very important part of our sound. And also he tends to come from a much more improvisational approach (which is actually incredible in his own right, he can bullshit the most amazing vocal lines on the spot) but because of the very composed and weird nature of our music, he had a bit of trouble writing stuff that would fit over certain sections that really needed carefully composed vocal lines.
But honestly this second issue i think would have worked itself out in time, the main problem was that he couldnt scream at that point in time.

Elliot is one of the best vocalists in the world as far as i am concerned, a genuinely good and kind person, and is not remotely in anyway a diva or anything like that. And now that he can scream and sing perfectly, he is the ideal vocalist for any kind of band honestly!


----------



## bulb

Antenna said:


> Gah this is like Keeping Up With The Periphasians! I'm biting my nails waiting on what new little bit of the stories unfolds next!
> 
> not trying to waiver the subject of conversation here but I have to ask....
> 
> Bulb, AXE FX II? Any possibilities?



Honestly if there is anything you want to know about the situation i would be happy to clear it up, i wont hold back or sugar coat it, we live in the information age, and if i dont get the facts out then rumors disguised as facts will get out.

So feel free to ask away guys, im an open book on this issue.

Axefx II should be in my possession in the near future if all goes well!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

AFX demo the day you get it


----------



## toiletstand

bulb said:


> Elliot is one of the best vocalists in the world as far as i am concerned, a genuinely good and kind person, and is not remotely in anyway a diva or anything like that. And now that he can scream and sing perfectly, he is the ideal vocalist for any kind of band honestly!





totally agree. i spend way too much time listening to his material on soundcloud.


----------



## Cynic

You ever consider this guy for a Haunted Shores vocal spot, Misha?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr9re1mFwBQhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqWvmvXcp68


He and I were working on stuff, but it kind of fell through. :/

Edit: New link.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

bulb said:


> Honestly if there is anything you want to know about the situation i would be happy to clear it up, i wont hold back or sugar coat it, we live in the information age, and if i dont get the facts out then rumors disguised as facts will get out.
> 
> So feel free to ask away guys, im an open book on this issue.



I love this approach and philosophy. You seem to really understand the times you're living in.


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> Elliot was definitely considered, but he didnt make the cut at the time for 2 reasons. One he didnt know how to scream consistently back then, and that was a very important part of our sound. And also he tends to come from a much more improvisational approach (which is actually incredible in his own right, he can bullshit the most amazing vocal lines on the spot) but because of the very composed and weird nature of our music, he had a bit of trouble writing stuff that would fit over certain sections that really needed carefully composed vocal lines.
> But honestly this second issue i think would have worked itself out in time, the main problem was that he couldnt scream at that point in time.


Thats really cool info bro thanks!



bulb said:


> Axefx II should be in my possession in the near future if all goes well!


Ha!!!! Fuck yes! I wonder how much the FAS amp model will change with the G2 modelling. Seeing as they're amps that aren't real amps to begin with I'm wondering how Cliff modelled the Modern to be the same amp with the VVT algorithm and all. BTW, I know you're already on like a million forums and ways, but you need to stop by the fractal forum a bit more lol.


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> If that was the worst thing he did or the worst thing about him, we wouldnt have fired him though, it probably was one of the many straws that broke the camel's back.


 
Not to get too gossipy but what was the worst thing?


----------



## bulb

Antenna said:


> Not to get too gossipy but what was the worst thing?



This to me is when he pretty much sealed his fate in my book:

It was the 3rd day of our first real tour and incidentally our first tour with him. Ash and Shawn, our Sumerian label heads, were throwing a little get together party at their house in LA and this was Chris's first time meeting them and his chance to make a good impression as our "new guy".

Now to backtrack a little for the sake of context, Chris had a gf of about 4 years i believe, pretty serious stuff, and yet before the tour even started, he admitted to us that he would most likely end up cheating on her on the road, but not to worry he would only do with with a perfect 10 (as if that justified it). The rest of us tend to be the faithful kind, so as much as we didnt understand this, we just said whatever and didnt make a big deal of it.

Anyways we are at this get together and he was making out with this random drunk chick who was there who seemed to not be very welcome either (and was by no means a 10, haha more like a drunk 5)
We tried to leave as we had a long drive to the next gig and not much time to do it in. So he asked for 15 more minutes which we reluctantly gave him just trying to keep everyone happy.
After about 10 he came running back and said "drama, drama, we gotta go"
Apparently he had taken the girl to Shawn (one of our label heads) rooms and was caught by Shawn fucking this random chick on his bed.
He had gone so far as to tell the chick that he lived in that house and therefore it was okay.
Needless to say Ash and Shawn were incredibly pissed off and kicked him out of the house immediately.
And this was our label heads first and only impression of Chris.

The worst part was that when we told him he had to apologize to them, he said "No way, they threw a party, they should expect shit like that to happen"
Didnt even think he did anything wrong. He said that because HE wouldnt care if that happened to him, that they had no right to be upset that he did that. 

In my mind, everyone is human and everyone makes mistakes. There is nothing wrong with making a mistake and realizing it and not making it again, however if you dont even realize you did something wrong, how the hell can you improve your behavior?
This for me was the moment when i decided that i didnt want to be in a band with that dude, although as i said, this was just one of many issues.


----------



## Naren

^ Wow... I've known some assholes that would cheat on their girlfriends and not see anything wrong with it, but I think that story takes the cake. Far beyond anyone I've known. Geeeez...


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> This to me is when he pretty much sealed his fate in my book:
> 
> It was the 3rd day of our first real tour and incidentally our first tour with him. Ash and Shawn, our Sumerian label heads, were throwing a little get together party at their house in LA and this was Chris's first time meeting them and his chance to make a good impression as our "new guy".
> 
> Now to backtrack a little for the sake of context, Chris had a gf of about 4 years i believe, pretty serious stuff, and yet before the tour even started, he admitted to us that he would most likely end up cheating on her on the road, but not to worry he would only do with with a perfect 10 (as if that justified it). The rest of us tend to be the faithful kind, so as much as we didnt understand this, we just said whatever and didnt make a big deal of it.
> 
> Anyways we are at this get together and he was making out with this random drunk chick who was there who seemed to not be very welcome either (and was by no means a 10, haha more like a drunk 5)
> We tried to leave as we had a long drive to the next gig and not much time to do it in. So he asked for 15 more minutes which we reluctantly gave him just trying to keep everyone happy.
> After about 10 he came running back and said "drama, drama, we gotta go"
> Apparently he had taken the girl to Shawn (one of our label heads) rooms and was caught by Shawn fucking this random chick on his bed.
> He had gone so far as to tell the chick that he lived in that house and therefore it was okay.
> Needless to say Ash and Shawn were incredibly pissed off and kicked him out of the house immediately.
> And this was our label heads first and only impression of Chris.
> 
> The worst part was that when we told him he had to apologize to them, he said "No way, they threw a party, they should expect shit like that to happen"
> Didnt even think he did anything wrong. He said that because HE wouldnt care if that happened to him, that they had no right to be upset that he did that.
> 
> In my mind, everyone is human and everyone makes mistakes. There is nothing wrong with making a mistake and realizing it and not making it again, however if you dont even realize you did something wrong, how the hell can you improve your behavior?
> This for me was the moment when i decided that i didnt want to be in a band with that dude, although as i said, this was just one of many issues.




There are no words.....


----------



## Antenna

Oh wow! Haha, I've ditched better friends for way less things than that! I played in this band a few years back and I peered out our best singer because he had a problem of laying in the floor when he screamed, like a controlled tantrum.... if he fucked up that huge in front of people that really mattered and then wouldn't admit fault in it... I would have had to resort to murder most definitely.... lol.


----------



## Cynic

Didn't he also boohoo about his girlfriend afterwards? lol

As far as I'm concerned you stay loyal to your girlfriend 'cause it's hard enough to find one as it is. /forever alone


----------



## Randy

bulb said:


> So he asked for 15 more minutes which we reluctantly gave him just trying to keep everyone happy....
> 
> After about 10 he came running back



Outside of the context of the rest of the story, this is hilarious.


----------



## space frog

Wow... no offense intended since I don't know the dude, but he is a real dick


----------



## Lukifer

Way to make them remember you. Not how I want to be remembered that's for sure!


----------



## Opion

Bands are kinda like relationships - you have to find the perfect balance of things in order for them to work. If the talent is there but the maturity isn't, well the talent isn't going to matter if that person is a whiny, disrespecting douchebag. It's as simple as that. 

I remember a thread on another forum where Misha described how the lyrics to Racecar I believe it was, was going to be Chris's sob story about his ex-girlfriend, or something to the effect of that. I'm kinda glad things panned out the way it did in that case!


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Didn't he also boohoo about his girlfriend afterwards? lol
> 
> As far as I'm concerned you stay loyal to your girlfriend 'cause it's hard enough to find one as it is. /forever alone



Oh yeah dude, she finally broke up with him and he was a sobbing mess. Just crying "i just want my baby back", and i told him i couldnt feel sorry for him cuz it was his own damn fault.
I was trying to hang out with my gf at the time and she felt so sorry for him that she tried to console him with root beer floats and the like. The whole situation was so unbelievably pathetic.

He then tried to make the lyrics to racecar about a chase to win his girlfriend back, and we were all really unhappy about that, so when Spence joined he changed the lyrics to be about not being a cheating dick and taking responsibility for your actions in life hahah.

Fuckin owned.

Oh and then Chris moved to LA for a little bit to (and i swear to god im not making this up) teach guys how to hit on girls. He told everyone he was going on a personal journey. Haha, you seriously cant make this shit up!


----------



## bulb

Opion said:


> Bands are kinda like relationships - you have to find the perfect balance of things in order for them to work. If the talent is there but the maturity isn't, well the talent isn't going to matter if that person is a whiny, disrespecting douchebag. It's as simple as that.
> 
> I remember a thread on another forum where Misha described how the lyrics to Racecar I believe it was, was going to be Chris's sob story about his ex-girlfriend, or something to the effect of that. I'm kinda glad things panned out the way it did in that case!



Honestly if the talent was there but he wasnt the best person in the world we would have kept him. And likewise if he wasnt the most talented but he was an awesome dude we would have kept him as well. But you cant suck in both categories and expect to last long in a band haha.


----------



## space frog

Oh. God. Stab me someone lol. That can't be true XD

Still, Spencer owned him lol, total pawn.

he unleashed the pawnies


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> Way to make them remember you. Not how I want to be remembered that's for sure!



Especially considering that Ash and Shawn have A LOT of influence in the underground metal scene. Ash and Shawn are both really good dudes, but definitely not the kind of guys whose bad side you want to get on. Probably not a good thing for any band Chris is involved with, and this was one of the big reasons Mark and I did not want him associated with Haunted Shores at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Wow.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Oh gawd thats too funny, I'm also imagining the shit storm that could come of chris catching wind of all this.


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> Oh. God. Stab me someone lol. That can't be true XD
> 
> Still, Spencer owned him lol, total pawn.
> 
> he unleashed the pawnies



Haha, the best part about all this is how its undeniably true, its all fact and witnessed by many parties who can attest to it.


----------



## Cynic

inb4chrisbarrettotrollaccount


----------



## Cynic

Oh, and I just got on YouTube and people are saying that Spencer has already tracked vocals for Inertia. Is that true?

I think that it's time for a vocal cover. B)


----------



## AlphaSenate

bulb said:


> Ash and Shawn, our Sumerian label heads, were throwing a little get together party at their house in LA and this was Chris's first time meeting them and his chance to make a good impression as our "new guy"...
> Apparently he had taken the girl to Shawn (one of our label heads) rooms and was caught by Shawn fucking this random chick on his bed.




So this is a guy who considered a professional career in music? Interesting. Well, it all worked out for the best I guess. You guys are still churning it up...bonus.


----------



## space frog

Cynic said:


> Oh, and I just got on YouTube and people are saying that Spencer has already tracked vocals for Inertia. Is that true?
> 
> I think that it's time for a vocal cover. B)



Wuuuut

I hope this is true!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cynic said:


> Oh, and I just got on YouTube and people are saying that Spencer has already tracked vocals for Inertia. Is that true?
> 
> I think that it's time for a vocal cover. B)



Where does this information come from?! Rumors? True?

Chime in bulb!


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah best not to piss off the bosses! I should go to my bosses house and fuck a chick in his bed and say " Chris told me to do it, he taught me how to hit on girls!" But hey then Ill get to be on un employment and all that cool stuff!


----------



## space frog

Don't FUCK with the boss


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> Yeah it is, my response to that is: Sinatra was talented.
> 
> *I really dont mind sharing anything to be honest*, if anything i feel like in some cases misunderstandings and rumors have had a bit too much weight to them and in some cases have very unfairly represented the situation, i dont mind clearing these things up at all.


How's your sex life then? 

But all joking aside, I was just thinking, are you guys considering doing any guest appearences for either of the new albums? Maybe another guest solo or vocals? Cause I'm listening to Coheed And Cambria right now trying to imagine how awesome it would be to hear a Periphery song featuring Claudio Sanchez.


----------



## Guitarman700

The last three pages have been pure gold.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JosephAOI said:


> How's your sex life then?
> 
> But all joking aside, I was just thinking, are you guys considering doing any guest appearences for either of the new albums? Maybe another guest solo or vocals? Cause I'm listening to Coheed And Cambria right now trying to imagine how awesome it would be to hear a Periphery song featuring Claudio Sanchez.




Doubt it will ever happen, at least not soon, no matter how amazingly awesome it would be.


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> How's your sex life then?
> 
> But all joking aside, I was just thinking, are you guys considering doing any guest appearences for either of the new albums? Maybe another guest solo or vocals? Cause I'm listening to Coheed And Cambria right now trying to imagine how awesome it would be to hear a Periphery song featuring Claudio Sanchez.



Haha i have a new gf so the sex life is kinda amazing, and that in turn has made me creative again because a happy misha is a creative misha!
Also Claudio Sanchez filled in on guitar for us on the last few tours!


----------



## space frog

yo misha I heard you are (or were) a Pod user, maybe u can help me with this??

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...quick-question-noise-gate-not-noise-gate.html

or anyone really... I'm torn between those 2 options...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

bulb said:


> Haha i have a new gf so the sex life is kinda amazing, and that in turn has made me creative again because a happy misha is a creative misha!
> Also Claudio Sanchez filled in on guitar for us on the last few tours!



Ah these are great words.  Of course, everyone knows, without good sex you can't write a good song!!!


----------



## Cynic

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Ah these are great words.  Of course, everyone knows, without good sex you can't write a good song!!!



So that's why-


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> Haha i have a new gf so the sex life is kinda amazing, and that in turn has made me creative again because a happy misha is a creative misha!
> Also Claudio Sanchez filled in on guitar for us on the last few tours!


No fucking way!  PLEASE have him do guest vocals on a song! JUST ONE SONG! That would complete my life! 

And cheers for the new gf haha

*goes to lookup Claudio/Periphery live videos*


----------



## Cynic

Can I be on the album?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5847609/Periphery Inertia Vocal Cover.mp3

lolol


----------



## ROAR

Coheed and Periphery are my two favorite bands.
That is all.


----------



## wannabguitarist

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Ah these are great words.  Of course, everyone knows, without good sex you can't write a good song!!!



Doesn't help me


----------



## sahaal

Misha, the one version of Insomnia that was just the last ending section with Casey's vocals on it was titled "Insomnia Ideas 2", does that mean somewhere out there in space and time there was/is an "Insomnia Ideas 1" with moar Casey?


----------



## Opion

bulb said:


> Honestly if the talent was there but he wasnt the best person in the world we would have kept him. And likewise if he wasnt the most talented but he was an awesome dude we would have kept him as well. But you cant suck in both categories and expect to last long in a band haha.



I lol'd at that last part. Much agreed  hahah.


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> No fucking way!  PLEASE have him do guest vocals on a song! JUST ONE SONG! That would complete my life!
> 
> And cheers for the new gf haha
> 
> *goes to lookup Claudio/Periphery live videos*



hah its a joke, browne from monuments filled in, and sometimes sponce would introduce him as claudio sanchez haha


----------



## wannabguitarist

bulb said:


> hah its a joke, browne from monuments filled in, and sometimes sponce would introduce him as claudio sanchez haha



If you're drunk enough he really does look like Claudio


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> hah its a joke, browne from monuments filled in, and sometimes sponce would introduce him as claudio sanchez haha


 Awwwww....... 

 Dammit, Misha. I still think you should try to shoot him an e-mail and see if he'd be interested. His vocals would work really nicely with Spencers methinks.


----------



## bulb

sahaal said:


> Misha, the one version of Insomnia that was just the last ending section with Casey's vocals on it was titled "Insomnia Ideas 2", does that mean somewhere out there in space and time there was/is an "Insomnia Ideas 1" with moar Casey?



nah thats all he did


----------



## space frog

wannabguitarist said:


> If you're drunk enough he really does look like Claudio



that is so much true. its the hair. you knoe, like...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've always thought Browne looked like Claudio.


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> Especially considering that Ash and Shawn have A LOT of influence in the underground metal scene. Ash and Shawn are both really good dudes, but definitely not the kind of guys whose bad side you want to get on. Probably not a good thing for any band Chris is involved with, and this was one of the big reasons Mark and I did not want him associated with Haunted Shores at all.



Lets get into HS for a minute, I know yall gave him a shot being the good guys you are (especially what yall dealt with prior to that), but I've gotta wonder after what he did with yall how'd he leave Haunted Shores?


----------



## HighGain510

Antenna said:


> Lets get into HS for a minute, I know yall gave him a shot being the good guys you are (especially what yall dealt with prior to that), but I've gotta wonder after what he did with yall how'd he leave Haunted Shores?



Man why do you keep trying to pry at drama stuff publicly? If you really want to know, PM might be a better idea...


----------



## Nimgoble

HighGain510 said:


> Man why do you keep trying to pry at drama stuff publicly? If you really want to know, PM might be a better idea...



Probably because he finds it interesting and Bulb said he doesn't mind answering questions?


----------



## HighGain510

Nimgoble said:


> Probably because he finds it interesting and Bulb said he doesn't mind answering questions?



Sure, and the stories are funny but airing dirty laundry on a public forum isn't always the best thing to do.


----------



## bulb

Yeah Matt i told them i didnt mind answering these questions as i have seen enough rumors going around that are spreading complete misinforation, might as well clear those up.



Antenna said:


> Lets get into HS for a minute, I know yall gave him a shot being the good guys you are (especially what yall dealt with prior to that), but I've gotta wonder after what he did with yall how'd he leave Haunted Shores?



Mark and I fired him for several reasons. I hated his takes on the songs, they ruined them for me, and i was really depressed over the idea that i wouldnt be able to listen to the songs the same way again. We also didnt want his name associated with the project because of the fact that it would work against us thanks to what ash and shawn thought about him. And this was around the time he moved to LA to teach guys how to hit on girls. So in the end it all worked out for us, and we ended up getting singers who we were really happy with on the tracks!


----------



## ZXIIIT

The more I listen to Spencer's vocals, both live and on the album, the more I fap, errr I like..them....


----------



## lava

MerlinTKD said:


> As an example, I was in a band with two very talented guys who progressed from beer to weed to coke in less than a year;



Beer, that horrible gateway drug.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> Yeah Matt i told them i didnt mind answering these questions as i have seen enough rumors going around that are spreading complete misinforation, might as well clear those up.



NP bro, just figured now it seemed like he was going for a free-for-all on any dirt associated with all of your projects!  







Back onto the original topic of the thread, I've been rocking the EP multiple times daily and the songs are so solid and polished, I can't wait for the next albums!


----------



## JosephAOI

HighGain510 said:


> NP bro, just figured now it seemed like he was going for a free-for-all on any dirt associated with all of your projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back onto the original topic of the thread, I've been rocking the EP multiple times daily and the songs are so solid and polished, I can't wait for the next albums with a song featuring Claudio Sanchez!


Fix'd 
I figure if bringing it up multiple times worked for a tab book for Born Of Osiris it may work here. Although that ended up being a petition. I'm not sure if there are enough people here who like Coheed and Periphery to have a petition for it


----------



## Swippity Swappity

After reading all of this, I demand a Chris Barretto reality T.V. show.


----------



## space frog

Sorry Joseph, i'm not in this time XD

Except if there is a cover of Welcome Home included. Then...


----------



## Randy

Brief said:


> After reading all of this, I demand a Chris Barretto reality T.V. show.



Who _*are*_ you?


----------



## space frog

^The avatar adds SOOO much punch and credibility to this post.


----------



## JosephAOI

space frog said:


> Sorry Joseph, i'm not in this time XD
> 
> Except if there is a cover of Welcome Home included. Then...


 Just think though. Go listen to Ms. Doppertunity or Luck As A Constant and imagine Claudio and Spencer's voice in it both at seperate times and harmonizing at others. It would be fraking INCREDIBLE.


----------



## space frog

My question is: who would take the lower vocal line of the harmony


----------



## JosephAOI

space frog said:


> My question is: who would take the lower vocal line of the harmony


 I don't think either would nessecarily be considered low by any satandards but knowing their voices, I'd like to hear Claudio take the higher notes. Or a switch off.


----------



## Mwoit

bulb said:


> Jake did a good job with all i want for christmas is you (because he was kinda just being himself, as scary as that thought may be)



That sure was... er... yes. Truly the best performance by Jake?


----------



## Antenna

HighGain510 said:


> Man why do you keep trying to pry at drama stuff publicly? If you really want to know, PM might be a better idea...


Man, I'm sorry other than all of this being interesting to know just for myself, I'm mainly asking these questions with the fact in mind that many other people are going to read this forum, so now if someone decides to make ignorant conversation about why things happened before everyone can speak up and set things straight. I'm not trying to straight up deface people bro. I'll quit since I'm coming off like that. 



bulb said:


> Yeah Matt i told them i didnt mind answering these questions as i have seen enough rumors going around that are spreading complete misinforation, might as well clear those up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark and I fired him for several reasons. I hated his takes on the songs, they ruined them for me, and i was really depressed over the idea that i wouldnt be able to listen to the songs the same way again. We also didnt want his name associated with the project because of the fact that it would work against us thanks to what ash and shawn thought about him. And this was around the time he moved to LA to teach guys how to hit on girls. So in the end it all worked out for us, and we ended up getting singers who we were really happy with on the tracks!



Awesome dude, the whole multi-singer idea is full of win!  Sorry if I got too far into that stuff, like I said before I'm not trying to pry uninvitedly man. Congrats on the new gf, I'm gonna quote a wise man who once said "Remember tho when you stunting wit ya shawtay, keep that pimp hand strong and that chain low." I'm not sure what it means but I am sure its based loosely off the english language.


----------



## DLG

bulb said:


> And this was around the time he moved to LA to teach guys how to hit on girls.


----------



## JosephAOI

That is amazing!


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Randy said:


> Who _*are*_ you?



It took me a while to get this. Well played.


----------



## JosephAOI

Apart from my desperate want of a Periphery ft. Claudio Sanchez song, I found this just now on Casey Sabol's facebook-

'UPDATE FOR ALL MY FANS: My record will be finished on September 1st, and shortly after that you will all see the beginnings of what my solo project will entail. Thank you all SO MUCH for your support and patience! I wish I could give you guys more details about it now, but I have to keep everything a total secret until the time is right!! &#9829;'

Misha, is this true?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

DLG said:


> .



I don't think his heads big enough


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Apart from my desperate want of a Periphery ft. Claudio Sanchez song, I found this just now on Casey Sabol's facebook-
> 
> 'UPDATE FOR ALL MY FANS: My record will be finished on September 1st, and shortly after that you will all see the beginnings of what my solo project will entail. Thank you all SO MUCH for your support and patience! I wish I could give you guys more details about it now, but I have to keep everything a total secret until the time is right!! &#9829;'
> 
> Misha, is this true?



I dunno, im not going to hold my breath, i have heard this from him at least once a year since i have known him, then again MAYBE for no reason at all this time it will be different?


----------



## bulb

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I don't think his heads big enough



Haha this is funny on so many levels...well actually just 2, its funny on 2 levels.


----------



## Dan

bulb said:


> Haha this is funny on so many levels...well actually just 2, its funny on 2 levels.



He's like the anti-bobblehead


----------



## space frog

DAT picture. I lol'd


----------



## DVRP

This thread is pure gold


----------



## MerlinTKD

lava said:


> Beer, that horrible gateway drug.



Ha! 

Actually, I was just referring to _during practice_; finding them snorting lines in the car during a break was the beginning of the end.


----------



## darren

bulb said:


> hah its a joke, browne from monuments filled in, and sometimes sponce would introduce him as claudio sanchez haha



Spencer did that at the Toronto show, and all the kids around me in the crowd were like, "OMG! IT'S CLAUDIO [email protected]#"


----------



## ROAR

Casey Sabol is going to put out a triple album with Wintersun and Necrophagist. 






ft. Claudio Sanchez.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> I dunno, im not going to hold my breath, i have heard this from him at least once a year since i have known him, then again MAYBE for no reason at all this time it will be different?



Casey Sabol's Solo Album - The Duke Nukem Forever of the Music Industry.TM


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

HighGain510 said:


> Casey Sabol's Solo Album - The Duke Nukem Forever of the Music Industry.TM



But Duke Nukem Forever is the Chinese Democracy of the video game industry...
Casey Sabol's solo album is the Duke Nukem Forever, which is the Chinese Democracy of the video game industry, of the music industry...

It's a simile within a simile...

*Simileception!

*EDIT-That sounded a lot better in my head.


----------



## space frog

err... no i still dont get it... XD


----------



## Antenna

^


----------



## Lukifer

Im confused as hell dont worry!


----------



## prh

Periphery To Tour Australia in July - Roadrunner Records Australia

i love whoever organised this so much, truly


----------



## 123spank

Total win for us Aussies.... can't wait and we get Tesseract too...... should be one freakin cool show


----------



## Tranquilliser

prh said:


> Periphery To Tour Australia in July - Roadrunner Records Australia
> 
> i love whoever organised this so much, truly




When I saw this post on facebook earlier, it literally made my day.
2 of my favourite bands.


----------



## space frog

space frog said:


> err... no i still dont get it... XD



i feel stupid i just understood his joke XD


----------



## ZXIIIT

prh said:


> Periphery To Tour Australia in July - Roadrunner Records Australia
> 
> i love whoever organised this so much, truly



FUCK 
I hope they do a San Diego date for LXD USA.


----------



## baptizedinblood

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Ah these are great words.  Of course, everyone knows, without good sex you can't write a good song!!!



No wonder I'm horrible at writing...


----------



## etcetera

prh said:


> Periphery To Tour Australia in July - Roadrunner Records Australia
> 
> i love whoever organised this so much, truly



Hahaha yes! 

Just sent a group message to half of my contacts, probably woke them all up but oh well!


----------



## Advv

So keen on the Aus tour. I will pull myself out of bed early on friday to buy tickets! See you guys at the Annandale!


----------



## Bradd

i Too, like most of you aussies on here, was totally and unbelievably happy when i came home thursday night to find out that not only periphery were coming to australia, but also tesseract. im pretty sure that i may of wee'd a little. 

who on here will be attending the brisbane show? i think we should get some ss.org member shots with bulb and the boys! what do you guys think?


----------



## Bradd

Advv said:


> So keen on the Aus tour. I will pull myself out of bed early on friday to buy tickets! See you guys at the Annandale!




LOL good to see you put in the effort mate. 9am is pretty damn early


----------



## DSilence

Then come to New Zealand guys


----------



## littledoc

Funny moment: today I was listening to _Racecar_, and I was really floored by the solo at just past 10 minutes in. I thought to myself, _"Man, that sounds like something Jeff Loomis would play!"_ And I thought it was cool that someone was showing a distinct Loomis influence, because his style is seldom imitated.

I was curious which one of the Periphery guys had those godlike chops, so I googled it and found out that it was actually Jeff Loomis doing a guest solo.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

yo misha, did i hear something about you guys playing in australia soon? if so please get back to me or link me to the details


----------



## sahaal

Thrashmanzac said:


> yo misha, did i hear something about you guys playing in australia soon? if so please get back to me or link me to the details





prh said:


> Periphery To Tour Australia in July - Roadrunner Records Australia



the wonders of reading


----------



## space frog

Thrashmanzac said:


> yo misha, did i hear something about you guys playing in australia soon? if so please get back to me or link me to the details



well all the posts above were about that. could it be that it was mentioned on the previous page

nah can't be

good thing you asked...


----------



## Lukifer

Its not hard to either check their facebook or a rear a few pages prior to this.


----------



## barrett

he is obviously being sarcastic. duh


----------



## Advv

Bradd said:


> LOL good to see you put in the effort mate. 9am is pretty damn early




Haha it's exam period so I sleep at 6am and wake at 4pm... yeah it's messed up. But definitely will wake at 9am on Friday! Just wondering if we there will be periphery posters to buy? Will there be an opportunity to get stuff signed/take photos?

Sound like the biggest tool but I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Lukifer

So apparently Periphery are using 8 strings now according to Wikipedia! 

There are several variants of this instrument, one probably originating from Russia along with the seven string guitar variant in the 19th century. The eight string guitar has recently begun to gain popularity, notably among jazz artists such as Charlie Hunter, The Special Purpose, Terje Rypdal and Richard Scott, and metal artists such as Meshuggah, Mariachi Terror, Ad Ruinas, Stations, Suicide Silence, Ihsahn, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, After The Burial, and Gwar. More bands such as *Periphery*, Instinct for Rank, The Paradoxical Spiral and Animals as Leaders aimed to achieve more audio span and ambiance within metal and experimental genres by utilizing the additional strings by using a combination of octave E and top A throughout.


----------



## space frog

Well Bulb already used the RG2228 some time ago, but I dont think there is any 8 string guitar involved atm


----------



## MobiusR

i heard the focus hour is gonna make the cut


correct pl0x?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Lukifer said:


> So apparently Periphery are using 8 strings now according to Wikipedia!
> 
> There are several variants of this instrument, one probably originating from Russia along with the seven string guitar variant in the 19th century. The eight string guitar has recently begun to gain popularity, notably among jazz artists such as Charlie Hunter, The Special Purpose, Terje Rypdal and Richard Scott, and metal artists such as Meshuggah, Mariachi Terror, Ad Ruinas, Stations, Suicide Silence, Ihsahn, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, After The Burial, and Gwar. More bands such as *Periphery*, Instinct for Rank, The Paradoxical Spiral and Animals as Leaders aimed to achieve more audio span and ambiance within metal and experimental genres by utilizing the additional strings by using a combination of octave E and top A throughout.



IIRC, Misha used an 8 string guitar on the Icarus Lives video solo. At least it looked like one.


----------



## JosephAOI

Check da link-
I know Misha has played and experimented with 8 string guitars before. Is there any upcoming Periphery material to feature 8 string guitars? | Formspring


----------



## Djent

What's this? North American headlining tour? Bringing along The Human Abstract, Textures and The Contortionist with them? Yessssssssssssss!
Periphery | Facebook

*please come to Philly*


----------



## arkohors

onetimeoneplace said:


> What's this? North American headlining tour? Bringing along The Human Abstract, Textures and The Contortionist with them? Yessssssssssssss!
> Periphery | Facebook
> 
> *please come to Philly*



Hell yes!!!!! Can't miss this tour 

Seattle date is a must


----------



## Ralyks

Periphery, The Human Abstract, and Textures on the same bill!?!?   

Please let there be a upstate NY date!


----------



## Zei

onetimeoneplace said:


> What's this? North American headlining tour? Bringing along The Human Abstract, Textures and The Contortionist with them? Yessssssssssssss!
> Periphery | Facebook
> 
> *please come to Philly*


Yes, yes, yes, and a thousand times yes!

I missed Periphery when they came down with Scale the Summit (even though they ended up playing a house show about 30 minutes away from me...) so I MUST make this one.

Houston/Boston date! You must!


----------



## Guitarholic

onetimeoneplace said:


> What's this? North American headlining tour? Bringing along The Human Abstract, Textures and The Contortionist with them? Yessssssssssssss!
> Periphery | Facebook
> 
> *please come to Philly*




I'll let you know as soon as possible guys! I do have the tentative routing here and I'm sure we'll be able to announce the dates/cities/venues within the next few weeks.


----------



## bulb

Yeah we went all out on this tour, and its going to be hitting pretty much all major markets too!
There are a couple of fun surprises linked with this tour that we will be announcing soon, cant say much, except that gear nerds will be very happy haha!


----------



## Zei

bulb said:


> Yeah we went all out on this tour, and its going to be hitting pretty much all major markets too!
> There are a couple of fun surprises linked with this tour that we will be announcing soon, cant say much, except that gear nerds will be very happy haha!



Axe FX II?


----------



## DLG

awesome news! Glad Textures is coming to the U.S. with Daniel. I saw him live with Cilice and all I can say is the rest of the singers on the tour are going to have a really hard time following him. Dude is out of this world.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Zei said:


> Axe FX II?


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> Yeah we went all out on this tour, and its going to be hitting pretty much all major markets too!
> There are a couple of fun surprises linked with this tour that we will be announcing soon, cant say much, except that gear nerds will be very happy haha!



They'll be SOOOOO happy. Can't wait for that. But psssshhhhhhhhh 

-Jan


----------



## ZXIIIT

San Diego date!!! (missed the last one  )


----------



## bulb

Guitarholic said:


> They'll be SOOOOO happy. Can't wait for that. But psssshhhhhhhhh
> 
> -Jan



haha sorry jan, i get carried away sometimes, i want to tell them!!


----------



## Joose

Within 8 hours of Jacksonville, FL... I will be there, for sure.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Please let there be a South Florida date! We never get any modern metal bands.


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> haha sorry jan, i get carried away sometimes, i want to tell them!!



Shush!!! I gotta lock everything in first!!!


----------



## Joose

dragonblade629 said:


> Please let there be a South Florida date! We never get any modern metal bands.



And we rarely get anything good here in Northeast Florida. In the last FOUR years I have only been to After The Burial/Winds of Plague/As I Lay Dying, Sevendust, Born of Osiris/Caliban/After The Burial, Emmure, Deftones/Dillinger Escape Plan.

That's pretty sad for a city that used to have a bad ass show at a good venue, every week.


Bulb... let's say y'all put Jacksonville, FL on the list (or in the future )... please don't play at The Pit! They make it sound awesome to out of town bands, then they get here and they're all like "fml...". Shit load in, shit sound, shit pay, shit stage and a joke of a VIP area. (It's a crevice with a couch and a curtain lol).


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Joose said:


> And we rarely get anything good here in Northeast Florida. In the last FOUR years I have only been to After The Burial/Winds of Plague/As I Lay Dying, Sevendust, Born of Osiris/Caliban/After The Burial, Emmure, Deftones/Dillinger Escape Plan.
> 
> That's pretty sad for a city that used to have a bad ass show at a good venue, every week.





All the good bands get taken by Orlando and/or Tampa.


----------



## bulb

Joose said:


> And we rarely get anything good here in Northeast Florida. In the last FOUR years I have only been to After The Burial/Winds of Plague/As I Lay Dying, Sevendust, Born of Osiris/Caliban/After The Burial, Emmure, Deftones/Dillinger Escape Plan.
> 
> That's pretty sad for a city that used to have a bad ass show at a good venue, every week.
> 
> 
> Bulb... let's say y'all put Jacksonville, FL on the list (or in the future )... please don't play at The Pit! They make it sound awesome to out of town bands, then they get here and they're all like "fml...". Shit load in, shit sound, shit pay, shit stage and a joke of a VIP area. (It's a crevice with a couch and a curtain lol).



Im gonna be honest with you dude, we have played Jacksonville a few times, and the crowd was not into it, and worse yet, some fucked up shit happened where at one of the shows some of the bands on the tour package and some of the security members got in a brawl DURING a show outside, and they were using pedalboards and cymbal stands as weapons, it was kinda fucked up, and although it may not be representative of the whole city, it definitely didnt leave the best taste in our mouths either...


----------



## Sofos

Columbus, GA


----------



## windu

corpus christi!!! we get down! lol =) you played at the house of rock before, howd you like it? if you remember it at all, i missed that show =( i beleive thats when chris was in the band


----------



## space frog

Ralyks said:


> Periphery, The Human Abstract, and Textures on the same bill!?!?
> 
> Please let there be a upstate NY date!



this gets the yummy-yyyeeaaahhh stack

 

better hit montreal though


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> ...and they were using pedalboards and cymbal stands as weapons...



 holy fuck!!!!  

not to mention Jacksonville is home to the majority of Florida's state bird, The Pterodactyl Mosquito!


Besides that, Florida is a really nice place though!


----------



## Lukifer

Im going to jump on the band wagon hoping it makes a difference in whether they play my city! Come to Tulsa yeaaahhhhhaaahhh!!


----------



## metal_sam14

Cant get to the website to buy Melbourne periphery tickets


----------



## Ralyks

By the way guys, I guess I'll just say it now:

You're headlining. You have the biggest time slot.

For the love of god and djent, RACECAR!!!!


----------



## DVRP

Misha, Vancouver, Come here. Quit neglecting us </3 jk, but really COME.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Vancouver, British Columbia PLEASE!!! don't let those vancouver riots hold you back.. please


----------



## ScottyB724

Ralyks said:


> By the way guys, I guess I'll just say it now:
> 
> You're headlining. You have the biggest time slot.
> 
> For the love of god and djent, RACECAR!!!!




THISSSSSS X 10000000

I do recall reading somewhere that they were practicing the full song to potentially play it on tour, and obviously this would be the right time for that.


----------



## sessionswan

Philadelphia preese...


----------



## Zei

Ralyks said:


> By the way guys, I guess I'll just say it now:
> 
> You're headlining. You have the biggest time slot.
> 
> For the love of god and djent, RACECAR!!!!



You must!

I do have to wonder... who will/would be playing the Loomis solo?


----------



## space frog

Racecar live... *jizz*


----------



## MerlinTKD

I hope when you guys came through NC, we showed you a good enough time to come back! I missed you in Asheville, but the Raleigh show (with God Forbid and Kittie) kicked ass!


----------



## VILARIKA

Please for my birthday, Racecar.


----------



## brutalwizard

come get more redbulls with us in idaho!!!!!

and partake in the crazy smoke related shenanigans, tom, matt, a couple friends of mine and i created after the redbulls haha


----------



## TheBotquax

Jakke said:


> Hey guys, have you seen Bulb's guitar lesson with Guitar World yet? I think he did a good job, despite being the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* sorry for the "h" in the title, reckless typing....




"Hey guys uh I'm uh gonna teach you uh the intro to the uh song uh buttersnips haha uh"

someone forgot their lines lolol


----------



## Metal_Webb

Tickets bought for you the Sydjney show at the end of July. Can't wait!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

TheBotquax said:


> "Hey guys uh I'm uh gonna teach you uh the intro to the uh song uh buttersnips haha uh"
> 
> someone forgot their lines lolol



You're kinda late. Thet bashing was supposed to be posted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cool, PeripheryBand tweeted 7 hours ago that they're going to premier a song in Australia and Sonisphere.



> just as a secret to you twitter fans. dont tell the facebookers..... we will be premiering a brand new song at sonisphere and in austrailia



Yea... don't tell the facebookers.


----------



## space frog

now that's not cool cuz im not a twitter dude and im not an aussie either


----------



## prh

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Cool, PeripheryBand tweeted 7 hours ago that they're going to premier a song in Australia and Sonisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... don't tell the facebookers.



EPIC WIN


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just noticed that the Periphery/TesseracT Melbourne show will be at the Northcote Social Club. Awesome venue, and the ultimate street for pub-crawling! 

I'm gonna have to try to get tickets to that now...

EDIT: Sold out!


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> Im gonna be honest with you dude, we have played Jacksonville a few times, and the crowd was not into it, and worse yet, some fucked up shit happened where at one of the shows some of the bands on the tour package and some of the security members got in a brawl DURING a show outside, and they were using pedalboards and cymbal stands as weapons, it was kinda fucked up, and although it may not be representative of the whole city, it definitely didnt leave the best taste in our mouths either...



Jesus... I hate Jax. I wouldn't say it's representative of the whole city, but it's definitely not shocking to me, at all. Which is sad... 

Maybe give us 1 more shot? It's all about venue here. Go for Plush, Rain or Freebird. It'll at least be worth some of the finest quality smoke around! Lol. If not, guess I gotta hope for Orlando as the closest. Or Gainesville (now there's a fun town).


----------



## warped

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just noticed that the Periphery/TesseracT Melbourne show will be at the Northcote Social Club. Awesome venue, and the ultimate street for pub-crawling!
> 
> I'm gonna have to try to get tickets to that now...
> 
> EDIT: Sold out!



I missed out too - why the heck are they playing there? Surely they could have booked them in at Billboards or Corner hotel, somewhere that fits more than 50 people... Travel all the way to Australia to play at the Northcote Social Club


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm assuming they've renovated the venue to fit more in. I haven't been there since I saw Karnivool open for Cog in 2004. Even then it wasn't too bad.


----------



## metal_sam14

Hey guys turns out I can't make it to the melbourne show  so I need to sell my ticket, shoot me a PM if you are keen.


----------



## space frog

bummer :/


----------



## ScottyB724

Nyan Bulb by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I think Misha wins the internetz with this one.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ScottyB724 said:


> Nyan Bulb by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> I think Misha wins the internetz with this one.



This, and finally a Soundcloud page.


----------



## space frog

WOW this song is awesome!!! So funny


----------



## KoenDercksen

Hahaha I listened to the whole thing. WHILE I KNEW IT WOULDN'T CHANGE.

It's great hahaha, the melody is so fucking great


----------



## toiletstand

NYAN


----------



## Dimensionator

I... I just had to make it.


----------



## Tapaska

*Offtopic*

Can Misha or Jake or anyone tell me how Tom tunes his bass in songs like Frak the Gods and Totla Mad? I know that he uses a five-string in every song but does he just tune his four highest strings from low to high like this: A# G C F and ignore his lowest string? Please, I need to know!

/offtopic


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Dimensionator said:


> I... I just had to make it.








animated 4 u.


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## sk3ks1s




----------



## bulb

Tapaska said:


> *Offtopic*
> 
> Can Misha or Jake or anyone tell me how Tom tunes his bass in songs like Frak the Gods and Totla Mad? I know that he uses a five-string in every song but does he just tune his four highest strings from low to high like this: A# G C F and ignore his lowest string? Please, I need to know!
> 
> /offtopic



Yeah thats exactly it!


----------



## space frog

wow that gif is officially now my new avatar on UG


----------



## DLG

that gif is amazing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

warped said:


> I missed out too - why the heck are they playing there? Surely they could have booked them in at Billboards or Corner hotel, somewhere that fits more than 50 people... Travel all the way to Australia to play at the Northcote Social Club



Ok so it turns out that due to popular demand, the show's moved to the HiFi Bar (appropriately enough). Much bigger venue, and more tickets on sale. Original Social Club tickets still valid.


----------



## metal_sam14

^ which reminds me I still need to sell my ticket! get on it guys, I fucked up


----------



## Tapaska

bulb said:


> Yeah thats exactly it!



Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Lukifer

SO the Nyan was of course amazing, gif was hilarious and Im a happy camper.


----------



## Zei

space frog said:


> wow that gif is officially now my new avatar on UG



You totally stole my idea! 

This is amazing.


----------



## space frog




----------



## Cynic

sk3ks1s said:


>



"I can show you the world"


----------



## drezdin

that gif is even more amazing if you listen to the nyan thing while staring at it


----------



## bulb

new fun very indepth interview!
periphery.ews | Hysteria Magazine


----------



## Cynic

Despite the information being nothing new to me, I actually enjoyed that interview.


----------



## DLG

the banner held still for a minute, and I was all damn you guys all got really fat, but then I saw it was Emmure


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Despite the information being nothing new to me, I actually enjoyed that interview.



haha me too, its always good to get a fun one. this was one of 15 interviews roadrunner set up just for me just to promo us going there. I think Tom and Spence did just as many. Was on the phone for 2.5 hours for two days in a row haha, but this one definitely stuck out!


----------



## dantejayg85

> I think because of that misunderstanding, we might not do instrumental albums in the future


So no instrumental versions of the new albums???


----------



## Guitarman700

dantejayg85 said:


> So no instrumental versions of the new albums???



Periphery aren't an instrumental band.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitarman700 said:


> Periphery aren't an instrumental band.



I found the instrumental album really good for tabbing out songs, listening to parts more analytically. In general, it gave me a deeper view on the album, even though I prefer the version with vocals. (naturally, I guess. I don't get the hate on Spencer)

I really hope you guys at Periphery do the instrumental version for the second album. I mean, I get your point, but as Misha stated himself, 99% of your fans are musicians that maybe want to hear the single bass note, or tab down a riff or a song.


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I found the instrumental album really good for tabbing out songs, listening to parts more analytically. In general, it gave me a deeper view on the album, even though I prefer the version with vocals. (naturally, I guess. I don't get the hate on Spencer)
> 
> I really hope you guys at Periphery do the instrumental version for the second album. I mean, I get your point, but as Misha stated himself, 99% of your fans are musicians that maybe want to hear the single bass note, or tab down a riff or a song.



we have a better idea for that, an app that lets you mix the volumes of the stems, so you can focus on exactly what you want to hear, or set up the mix the way you want
might do that


----------



## Guitarman700

bulb said:


> we have a better idea for that, an app that lets you mix the volumes of the stems, so you can focus on exactly what you want to hear, or set up the mix the way you want
> might do that



Best. Idea. EVER.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bulb said:


> we have a better idea for that, an app that lets you mix the volumes of the stems, so you can focus on exactly what you want to hear, or set up the mix the way you want
> might do that



I hope you aren't joking.


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> we have a better idea for that, an app that lets you mix the volumes of the stems, so you can focus on exactly what you want to hear, or set up the mix the way you want
> might do that



that would be. NUTS.

Yum-stack for that one


----------



## Cynic

I need to ANALyze Matt (and his drums).


----------



## Lukifer

Yes seriously please dont be yanking our chains!! Especially with 3 guitar players playing different lines its hard for me to pick out individual lines sometimes.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> we have a better idea for that, an app that lets you mix the volumes of the stems, so you can focus on exactly what you want to hear, or set up the mix the way you want
> might do that



Heh, no but really. DT did the isolated tracks, which I found really cool. And don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on Spencer by any means. I love his voice, but the instrumental album gave another view on the album and helped me on tabbing Jetpacks and Totla Mad.

BTW bulb, now that you have (according to your studio update with the 1 second clip) progressed with your album, are you going with SD2.0 or acoustic? 

E: I'm just wondering that what do you lose by releasing the instrumental album? Only the misunderstandings keep you away from doing so? (Not that I would understate that, I'm just curious )


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Heh, no but really. DT did the isolated tracks, which I found really cool. And don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on Spencer by any means. I love his voice, but the instrumental album gave another view on the album and helped me on tabbing Jetpacks and Totla Mad.
> 
> BTW bulb, now that you have (according to your studio update with the 1 second clip) progressed with your album, are you going with SD2.0 or acoustic?
> 
> E: I'm just wondering that what do you lose by releasing the instrumental album? Only the misunderstandings keep you away from doing so? (Not that I would understate that, I'm just curious )



It will be a mix of both, how much, im not going to tell you, no good would ever come out of that because its all psychological anyways, and then i can laugh at the comments


----------



## Lukifer

You do shit just to get a ruse out of us and laugh at us dont you Bulb??? Haha


----------



## Djent

EDIT: already posted somewhere else...
http://soundcloud.com/iambulb/mayones-8-string-test-clip


----------



## dantejayg85

Guitarman700 said:


> Periphery aren't an instrumental band.


Thanks for stating the obvious, but seeing as they DID release an instrumental version of the last one it's a valid question.


Kurkkuviipale said:


> I found the instrumental album really good for tabbing out songs, listening to parts more analytically. In general, it gave me a deeper view on the album, even though I prefer the version with vocals. (naturally, I guess. I don't get the hate on Spencer)
> 
> I really hope you guys at Periphery do the instrumental version for the second album. I mean, I get your point, but as Misha stated himself, 9*9% of your fans are musicians that maybe want to hear the single bass note, or tab down a riff or a song.*



This. even if it was just a limited run or a download only thing for us "musicians" I think that'd be awesome, I'd get both versions as I'm sure others would, I prefer instrumentals myself but in the end I'd listen either way tho....


----------



## space frog

I think the applet thing is a very good idea, and Misha also said in that interview that the instrumental only sold at about a 1/12 ratio with the regular CD. and I'm a musician, but I still enjoy great vocalists. You know, voice IS an instrument too. so the applet is probably a more profitable idea.


----------



## dantejayg85

^^ true and thats why I was saying maybe make it download only for those of us that are weird and only want the instrumental, then it would keep the cost of packaging etc down, even if we had to buy the regular version then we got a link to download the instrumental so that were still supporting them would be cool, if they do the app then I'll get that and it'll be nice.

I just hate screaming vocals though, and while I don't by any means expect them to change any of their plans based only on a few people that may feel that way, I can still at least hope theres an instrumental or the app of course lol


----------



## Bradd

Guitarman700 said:


> Best. Idea. EVER.




pretty sure my drummer showed me the latest dream theatre album (special edition or something) and they gave u the stems of all the songs so u could mix them how u want or just listen to certain parts.

i also think this is a great idea for periphery's new album.

hey misha please


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Bradd said:


> pretty sure my drummer showed me the latest dream theatre album (special edition or something) and they gave u the stems of all the songs so u could mix them how u want or just listen to certain parts.
> 
> i also think this is a great idea for periphery's new album.
> 
> hey misha please



I guess he was trolling...


----------



## Ninetyfour

I need your help... | Facebook

People commenting on this are extremely disrespectful. It's not as if they're being held at gunpoint.


----------



## Riffer

Ninetyfour said:


> I need your help... | Facebook
> 
> People commenting on this are extremely disrespectful. It's not as if they're being held at gunpoint.


 I'd have to disagree with you here. I don't think Spencer should be asking his fans for money for recording equipent. You never see Misha asking for money for a new custom guitar. And I worked hard for my guitars and amps. You're telling me Spencer doesnt have any other way of getting money other than to ask his fans for donations? That seems hard to believe.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Yeah I agree with you on that point, and I'm not donating because he should be raising the money himself, but the fact that people are calling him out over it seems really immature.


----------



## Lon

Ninetyfour said:


> Yeah I agree with you on that point, and I'm not donating because he should be raising the money himself, but the fact that people are calling him out over it seems really immature.


People are just upset over the "gief moniez plox" thing, just asking for money always has a very distinctive taste to it, if its really begging, not selling...


----------



## dantejayg85

Ninetyfour said:


> Yeah I agree with you on that point, and I'm not donating because he should be raising the money himself, *but the fact that people are calling him out over it seems really immature.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Because asking for money for non essentials isn't immature? look I like periphery and all, but seriously, someone needs to get their priorities straight...all those people talking about "oh but he's dedicated his life to making music" PLEASE
> who on this site wouldn't love to only play music and not work a normal job? but there's this thing called real life that we have to live, and in real life you don't get to get ask people for money for things that aren't necessary for life.
> oh wait yeah you do its called a bank, why doesn't he take out a loan to buy his stuff or better yet just save up like the rest of us have to?


----------



## Guitarman700

dantejayg85 said:


> Ninetyfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree with you on that point, and I'm not donating because he should be raising the money himself, *but the fact that people are calling him out over it seems really immature.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Because asking for money for non essentials isn't immature? look I like periphery and all, but seriously, someone needs to get their priorities straight...all those people talking about "oh but he's dedicated his life to making music" PLEASE
> who on this site wouldn't love to only play music and not work a normal job? but there's this thing called real life that we have to live, and in real life you don't get to get ask people for money for things that aren't necessary for life.
> oh wait yeah you do its called a bank, why doesn't he take out a loan to buy his stuff or better yet just save up like the rest of us have to?
> 
> 
> 
> I donated a little because I like Spencer and His music, and I want to hear more of it. I also just feel good helping someone out. I guess our take on this situation differs.
Click to expand...


----------



## dantejayg85

Guitarman700 said:


> dantejayg85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I donated a little because I like Spencer and His music, and I want to hear more of it. I also just feel good helping someone out. *I guess our take on this situation differs. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it does, because I like helping people too, the difference is I'd rather help the family down the street with 2 little kids that lost their home due to job loss because of this bs economy, or the people whose lives and everything they owned were destroyed because of tornadoes or hurricanes, _those_ are people that deserve money and help, not someone that wants to buy a flipping mac book pro.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guitarman700

dantejayg85 said:


> Guitarman700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it does, because I like helping people too, the difference is I'd rather help the family down the street with 2 little kids that lost their home due to job loss because of this bs economy, or the people whose lives and everything they owned were destroyed because of tornadoes or hurricanes, _those_ are people that deserve money and help, not someone that wants to buy a flipping mac book pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Preface: Not getting confrontational here, just some friendly debate.
> I do both. So I'm wrong to support musicians I like? Should I stop buying music and give it to charity? There's always someone worse off. Trust me, I've been overseas to terrible places, worked my ass off in the hot sun, eaten one meal a day, gone without showering for weeks, all to help someone who had it worse than I do. I'm not blind to the fact that there's suffering, but I think if I wanna send $5 to a musician who's music I enjoy, then that's fair, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ralyks

So umm... Spencers conundrum aside, any word on tour dates for the headlining tour?


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Spencer should be doing the same thing Karl from Misery Signals has been doing where people donate and they get sick rewards for it

Karl Schubach's Solace full length album! by Karl Schubach &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## Joeywilson

I'm not gonna lie I don't think he is out of line at all, plenty of musicians have the option to donate to them to help fund gear via paypal or whatever. He's not forcing you to do anything the options just there.


----------



## Infamous Impact

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> Spencer should be doing the same thing Karl from Misery Signals has been doing where people donate and they get sick rewards for it
> 
> Karl Schubach's Solace full length album! by Karl Schubach &mdash; Kickstarter


The $25 reward's hilarious.


----------



## dantejayg85

Guitarman700 said:


> dantejayg85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preface: Not getting confrontational here, just some friendly debate.
> I do both. So I'm wrong to support musicians I like? Should I stop buying music and give it to charity? There's always someone worse off. Trust me, I've been overseas to terrible places, worked my ass off in the hot sun, eaten one meal a day, gone without showering for weeks, all to help someone who had it worse than I do. I'm not blind to the fact that there's suffering, but I think if I wanna send $5 to a musician who's music I enjoy, then that's fair, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I buy music also, and I buy guitars and other things that aren't _needs_ but we're also not asking for money, I think buying music is how musicians should be compensated along with various other things t-shirts other merch. etc..... I just find it weird to ask your fans to donate so that you can further your career.
> 
> Should I post a thread asking people to help me buy more gear? or to help me pay for college so I can further my career? No.
> 
> The same way nobody is forcing anybody to donate, nobody forced him to be in a band, so he can pay for his own stuff, now if he released a song or something that we could download and pay for it cool, but just straight up asking for money is uncool to me.
> 
> *I'm not trying to be confrontational either, I just say things the way I see them and sometimes it comes across a little strong over text.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Guitarman700

dantejayg85 said:


> Guitarman700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I buy music also, and I buy guitars and other things that aren't _needs_ but we're also not asking for money, I think buying music is how musicians should be compensated along with various other things t-shirts other merch. etc..... I just find it weird to ask your fans to donate so that you can further your career.
> 
> Should I post a thread asking people to help me buy more gear? or to help me pay for college so I can further my career? No.
> 
> The same way nobody is forcing anybody to donate, nobody forced him to be in a band so he can pay for his own stuff, now if he released a song or something that we could download and pay for it cool, but just straight up asking for money is uncool to me.
> 
> *I'm not trying to be confrontational either, I just say things the way I see them and sometimes it comes across a little strong over text.*
> 
> 
> 
> No problem man, I can understand where you're coming from, gives me some stuff to think on. thanks for the discussion!
Click to expand...


----------



## dantejayg85

Yup +rep for you bro lol good discussion!


----------



## cataclysm_child

Tease-eracT and Poor-iphery


----------



## Lukifer

I need a 7 string. I am without one at the moment. Please donate to me so I can buy one, then record for your pleasure. 

I totally agree with everyone who said just save up. When I want something, I work some overtime and buy it or trade for it. Just saying. Anyways........


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The difference is that people who donate to Spencer are donating because his album will be released soon. 

No one complained like this when Devin Townsend was asking for money...


----------



## 7deadlysins666

dragonblade629 said:


> The difference is that people who donate to Spencer are donating because his album will be released soon.
> 
> No one complained like this when Devin Townsend was asking for money...



I don't remember DT begging for money... I remember him SELLING very awesome things on ebay such as his first ever custom SYL ESP guitar, and a badass spatula.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

7deadlysins666 said:


> I don't remember DT begging for money... I remember him SELLING very awesome things on ebay such as his first ever custom SYL ESP guitar, and a badass spatula.



I don't think Spencer is begging, either. He's just asking for donations.

Where do you draw the line?


----------



## wannabguitarist

7deadlysins666 said:


> I don't remember DT begging for money... I remember him SELLING very awesome things on ebay such as his first ever custom SYL ESP guitar, and a badass spatula.



He sold a spatula for over $100 

I don't think there's anything wrong with what Spencer is doing seeing as he's just asking for donations


----------



## dantejayg85

I think the line is drawn at Need Vs Want and the circumstances.
To me a donation = helping a person in need (real need) such as earthquake victims or giving money to an organization that's trying trying to help people such as a charity etc

Begging is when you have the ability to get something for yourself but would rather ask someone else to pay for you, the better question is why exactly can't he buy this stuff for himself? There's kids on this board that are 16 years old that get a pos job and save up to buy stuff, I mean he could give vocal lessons, they could sell some stuff whatever, I'd just rather see him putting forth effort to get this stuff on his own before donating then just blindly giving money away. what exactly is his excuse that he needs donations? and please don't say "oo bcuz he on teh tour an devoted his life to teh music" thats bs


----------



## Joeywilson

Lukifer said:


> I need a 7 string. I am without one at the moment. Please donate to me so I can buy one, then record for your pleasure.
> 
> I totally agree with everyone who said just save up. When I want something, I work some overtime and buy it or trade for it. Just saying. Anyways........



The difference is Periphery are on tour for the better part/most of the year so saving up money for a macbook isn't really an option, and like I said he isn't demanding money he's just putting it out there that he could use some help.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

dragonblade629 said:


> I don't think Spencer is begging, either. He's just asking for donations.
> 
> Where do you draw the line?



I draw the line at using Periphery's as a tool to fund money for his own stuff. DT sold things, musicians do this all the time to fund projects or just for charity. When Spencer was asked about doing a Kickstarter type thing with various rewards, he simply stated he didn't have time for that. As someone who is very much into band marketing for my own project(s) sake, I think this is a very unprofessional move.


----------



## Lukifer

Joeywilson said:


> The difference is Periphery are on tour for the better part/most of the year so saving up money for a macbook isn't really an option, and like I said he isn't demanding money he's just putting it out there that he could use some help.



If Im not mistaken Peripherpy have been off tour for a good while now. Like since April I think is when they cancelled the rest of the tour with Fair to Midland and Scale the Summit. I see Alex posting about working at a bar, thats easy dough right there. One weekend worth of tips and wages could almost buy a Mac Book. 

I may just be jaded because Im not a professional musician and am just an every day smuck who works his ass off for a living doing something I hate to pay the bills. But damn when I wanted a Harley Davidson, I picked up some overtime and bam got a Harley in the garage. So whether its begging or not, I dont care, if its a last resort, cool, and I know your the singer of a really badass band, but come on now.


----------



## Lon

Everyone is just summing up.. for example PIE did the "you can buy our teaser for as much moneyz as you want"-thing, at least its something of a unique gimmick of appreciation, but tbh spencer does not have the magnitude as an artist to directly ask for money...

as mentioned, if devin townsend would ask for dough i'd feel different, because hes f'in devin townsend, a guy who sells spatulas...

*TO SUM MY THOUGHTS UP*
all of this needs to be treated with a very strong subjective bias in mind...

and... who the hell needs macbook pro's, for real.. to track some vocals on tour a simple netbook + pretty-decent-but-not-highend-class 500$ mic will do, and this is affordable via a weeks work


----------



## bulb

dantejayg85 said:


> I think the line is drawn at Need Vs Want and the circumstances.
> To me a donation = helping a person in need (real need) such as earthquake victims or giving money to an organization that's trying trying to help people such as a charity etc
> 
> Begging is when you have the ability to get something for yourself but would rather ask someone else to pay for you, the better question is why exactly can't he buy this stuff for himself? There's kids on this board that are 16 years old that get a pos job and save up to buy stuff, I mean he could give vocal lessons, they could sell some stuff whatever, I'd just rather see him putting forth effort to get this stuff on his own before donating then just blindly giving money away. what exactly is his excuse that he needs donations? and please don't say "oo bcuz he on teh tour an devoted his life to teh music" thats bs



spence works full time when he goes home AND gives lessons on top of that, but he also supports himself completely, so all of that money goes to bills and survival. being in a band doesnt make any money, so he is asking for help so he can get his own recording setup and not be dependant on his friend's setup (which will also help him generate money through production jobs)
If he was slacking, it would be one thing, but this kid works harder than most people, and can barely make ends meet as is.
if you dont want to donate, then you dont have to
with some of the stuff you are saying its very clear you havent done your research and are just trying to create a stir over nothing, just chill and dont be so butthurt over something that really doesnt affect you in the slightest...



Lukifer said:


> If Im not mistaken Peripherpy have been off tour for a good while now. Like since April I think is when they cancelled the rest of the tour with Fair to Midland and Scale the Summit. I see Alex posting about working at a bar, thats easy dough right there. One weekend worth of tips and wages could almost buy a Mac Book.
> 
> I may just be jaded because Im not a professional musician and am just an every day smuck who works his ass off for a living doing something I hate to pay the bills. But damn when I wanted a Harley Davidson, I picked up some overtime and bam got a Harley in the garage. So whether its begging or not, I dont care, if its a last resort, cool, and I know your the singer of a really badass band, but come on now.



We are off tour to work on new material, and if it REALLY was that simple there wouldnt be an issue. If he were to spend this time picking up even more shifts we could say byebye to a new album any time soon. Some of you guys have no compassion, its a real shame.

I think it shows that some of you think that we just sit on our asses and do nothing and are too lazy to generate money, and that just shows that you have no appreciation for just how hard it is to make money when you are in a band, because we all work our asses off.

Reading some of your guys' comments on this issue is just so revealing on how little you guys understand about the life of a touring musician. Im seriously disappointed.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah I dont have a whole lot of compassion, so sue me. I have no idea how much he works, where, what, for how much, whatever. Just making observations, as with some other people here. Now that we know he works alot, that settles that issue. I dont know about any of the other people here, to me it just sounded bad. I truly wish him the best of luck because while not being in a band I know what its like to work your ass of and not afford what you want. I had to sacrifice getting a nice car to own my motorcycle. I guess Im not really getting at anything, so Ill shut up.! But thanks for your work on new material because I really enjoy your music!


----------



## Guamskyy

I would've donated, if I had a paypal account..... and money


I'm not trolling, I'm serious.


----------



## Lukifer

bulb said:


> Reading some of your guys' comments on this issue is just so revealing on how little you guys understand about the life of a touring musician. Im seriously disappointed.



Oh you sly cat you caught me! Well seeing as I spent 7 years of my 9 adult years in the military yeah I honestly dont know shit about being a touring musician but you gotta love forums becuase we all are experts at everything when we are on the internet dont you remember???


----------



## bulb

Look its not like hes guilt tripping you guys or calling you bad fans if you dont donate, hes just asking for help to get a recording setup together.
So dont feel bad if you dont want to, or want to but cant afford to, but from our point of view it doesnt hurt to ask, and its a free country.

With that said, that announcement was a RESOUNDING success even though it was posted just this morning. He has not only received some good donations, but someone donated a copy of Pro Tools and an mbox pro to him.
And for that we thank you. Just remember that this is all so we can write and put out better music. If that isnt something that you care about, then please tell your parents to stop forcing you from donating haha!


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> Yeah I dont have a whole lot of compassion, so sue me. I have no idea how much he works, where, what, for how much, whatever. Just making observations, as with some other people here. Now that we know he works alot, that settles that issue. I dont know about any of the other people here, to me it just sounded bad. I truly wish him the best of luck because while not being in a band I know what its like to work your ass of and not afford what you want. I had to sacrifice getting a nice car to own my motorcycle. I guess Im not really getting at anything, so Ill shut up.! But thanks for your work on new material because I really enjoy your music!



Im not going to sue you. Im not even going to be mad. I am however disappointed in your stance on this. It undermines how hard we work to get our music out to you which at the end of the day, after all that blood sweat and tears we put into it generates barely any money for us. We go into this KNOWING that its not a money making venture, and you guys get to enjoy it often times for free, and thats fine by us, we dont complain. But as soon as we ask for help, given the fact that we are broke and are trying to make new music for you to enjoy, then thats crossing a line.
That is just plain sad.

I want to genuinely thank those who have the compassion and the ability to understand how messed up it is to be annoyed with something like this, especially when it REALLY doesnt affect a single thing in your own life.


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> Oh you sly cat you caught me! Well seeing as I spent 7 years of my 9 adult years in the military yeah I honestly dont know shit about being a touring musician but you gotta love forums becuase we all are experts at everything when we are on the internet dont you remember???



I definitely see a lot of people in here talking about "facts" that dont exist. I know a few people like that in real life, and things dont tend to work out so well for them either...good luck!


----------



## Lukifer

Oh Ill be fine, thank you. Im learning more and more about bands from this place so I do like that. Ive never sat down and talked with a professional musician so its cool getting perspective into what really goes on. Sucks it had to be in this sort of a manner but hey I learned something!!! I guess I do take for granted musicians because until talking with you and Jake I have never had a conversation with, or even talked to one. Its like when I was in the army and would fly home in uniform people that dont normally see a soldier would freak out and bother me and shake my hand and hug me and shit. It gets annoying. So I imagine us normal folk get annoying to you.


----------



## bulb

Only the ones who take how hard we work for granted...


----------



## vampiregenocide

It's a tricky thing; on one hand I can understand why people would feel funny about it, on the other hand you are nice, hard working guys and I know that any donations would be to people who deserve it and in turn help produce some great music.

I think if I were in the same situation, and this is just me a bedroom musician who has never been in a proper band let alone toured, I'd have a page up on my site where fans could donate however much they wanted to keep the band going. It wouldn't mention in particular what their donations would pay for, which I think is what people have a problem with. I don't know.


----------



## space frog

Wow I wish people wouldn't love controversy so much. Just chill out ppl this isnt a soap opera, for gods sake.

I mean, is Keith merrow a filthy lousy begging bastard for incitating people to donate when they download his music on his site? I never heard anyone complain about that. Spencer just does the same thing through his band's facebook in a way. Just chill out peeps and grow yourselves a little empathy. This kind of situation really annoys me.

See, I have a daytime job during my studies and I save up to buy gear, but I do with what I have and even though right now I work full time during summer, I don't have the cash to buy an Axe-FX or any high tech shit. And the best part: I live at my parents' house, they feed me, they pay my uni, etc. Imagine if I had to rent an appartment, and pay EVERYTHING on top of trying to get pro gear for my carreer.

You don't wanna donate, don't. But don't rant over something you don't even understand.


----------



## Cynic

Donate or don't; the choice is yours!


----------



## bulb

Yeah its just common sense to me and a bunch of you guys. I wonder if the rest of you guys are just being purposely obtuse or if you just can't wrap your head around that concept?


----------



## Zei

bulb said:


> Yeah its just common sense to me and a bunch of you guys. I wonder if the rest of you guys are just being purposely obtuse or if you just can't wrap your head around that concept?



I vote the latter.

In the words of a great man, "Common sense isn't so common, it seems"


----------



## bulb

True talk


----------



## Guitarman700

Honestly? When the EP does come out, I'll probably enjoy more knowing that some of my money went to help record it.


----------



## dantejayg85

True talk and common sense my ass, let me just put this out there since as you say this is a free country, if I put a thread up asking for donations for gear what do you honestly think the response would be? First I'd prob get it locked as spam or flamed to death its bs and common sense should tell you that. 

And frankly no I don't have compassion for someone asking for a computer, I'm broke too and I'd like new stuff but asking ppl for a handout is lame.


----------



## metal_sam14

dantejayg85 said:


> True talk and common sense my ass, let me just put this out there since as you say this is a free country, if I put a thread up asking for donations for gear what do you honestly think the response would be? First I'd prob get it locked as spam or flamed to death its bs and common sense should tell you that.
> 
> And frankly no I don't have compassion for someone asking for a computer, I'm broke too and I'd like new stuff but asking ppl for a handout is lame.



You clearly missed the post by Bulb explaining that Spencer works a fuck load harder than most, not to mention supports himself on top of that.


----------



## toiletstand

misha's brother opened a thread here recently asking for help funding a kickstarter project to record his EP. Besides, Spencer asked through his personal facebook account and the bands to ask for help. 

It's not like he was asking for them to pay for everything.


----------



## dantejayg85

How exactly does he work harder than most? Please explain that... I work a full time and have a wife and kid that I fully support plus car payments mortgage etc and I'm also in a band so does that entitle me to donations too?


----------



## toiletstand

if you want them, just ask haha


----------



## metal_sam14

dantejayg85 said:


> How exactly does he work harder than most? Please explain that... I work a full time and have a wife and kid that I fully support plus car payments mortgage etc and I'm also in a band so does that entitle me to donations too?



Bulb already did:



bulb said:


> spence works full time when he goes home AND gives lessons on top of that, but he also supports himself completely, so all of that money goes to bills and survival. being in a band doesnt make any money, so he is asking for help so he can get his own recording setup and not be dependant on his friend's setup (which will also help him generate money through production jobs)
> If he was slacking, it would be one thing, but this kid works harder than most people, and can barely make ends meet as is.
> if you dont want to donate, then you dont have to
> with some of the stuff you are saying its very clear you havent done your research and are just trying to create a stir over nothing, just chill and dont be so butthurt over something that really doesnt affect you in the slightest...


----------



## dantejayg85

That answers nothing. Let me get this straight, he works harder then most because why? He has to work a job and OMG support himself? What is he like 14? How is that working harder then most? That's called being an adult, you know that part of life after you turn 18 and you don't live off mommy and daddy anymore? It's not a new concept or anything it's been happening for years....


----------



## Swippity Swappity

I actually can't understand the issue with Spencer asking for donations on his personal Facebook account. Even if he did just sit on his ass all day, what does it matter?


----------



## arkohors

I see a lot of people getting bent out of shape over Spencer asking for donations, so I figured i'll go ahead and add my two cents.

Musicians asking for donations to support upcoming projects is becoming commonplace these days, as the working musician doesn't make shit moneywise. This is not the 80's where you can "play" a guitar in any club in L.A. and get a multi-million dollar record contract. I see bands all the time asking for help to make their next record, and most of the time it's not a problem. Why it's getting blown out of proportion here, I'm not entirely sure, but i have an idea....

I see a lot of bands giving back to the fans that donate (i.e. a copy of the new album when it's released if you donate *insert* amount, or time to hang out at the studio during the recording session if you donate a large amount. Well, this situation is different....Spencer is asking for donations to put together a mobile recording setup, so he can write/record on the road or wherever he goes. I'm sure if he was asking for donations for studio time (like the other bands) he'd offer something back like that, but his situation is different obviously. Also, he's just now trying to get this project started.....it's hard to get funding for an EP, when you don't really have anything recorded to shop around to labels.....did any think about that????

Everybody feels like they deserve something for making a donation, which defeats the purpose of making one at all.  Hey Spencer, can I get my name in the booklet if I give you this $xxx amount? All joking aside, people get real....a donation is supporting a good cause, and the positive feeling you get from that should be more than enough. If you donate, you're supporting an awesome EP, as Skin Deep was a cool song, i'm sure the rest will be. If you don't donate, you can still get said EP when it gets released. 

I could continue this rant, and I may later, but I'll leave off with this....

He's asking for donations....either give or don't....don't be a douche and call the guy lazy, or tell him to get a job when you don't even know the situation (and you pretend to be an expert about the guy's life). That's tasteless and tactless, which seems to be trend for personality traits on the internet.


----------



## Zei

I don't care about him asking for donations, but dantejayg has a point now. Just because he works hard doesn't entitle him to anything.

I think it's fine asking for a bit of help, but making excuses for it is needless. Saying "I need a little help getting my rig started, anything you are willing to donate is helpful" should be fine, and there shouldn't be any bitching about it. Either do it, or don't. It's not like he's threatening anyone or anything.


----------



## bulb

dantejayg85 said:


> How exactly does he work harder than most? Please explain that... I work a full time and have a wife and kid that I fully support plus car payments mortgage etc and I'm also in a band so does that entitle me to donations too?



You could always do that, and you might be surprised to find that you actually get some. But then again maybe not with your rotten attitude. Look we get it, you dont want to donate you dont approve. And yet all your whining has amounted to nothing, we are still doing it, Spence got a lot of donations, and you just look butthurt and jealous. Cut your losses and drop it dude, at this point you are just imposing your opinion repeatedly to no avail.

If you really are in a band i highly recommend you take a good look at how you talk to people, as it is definitely not doing you any favors, good luck with that...


----------



## bulb

Zei said:


> I don't care about him asking for donations, but dantejayg has a point now. Just because he works hard doesn't entitle him to anything.
> 
> I think it's fine asking for a bit of help, but making excuses for it is needless. Saying "I need a little help getting my rig started, anything you are willing to donate is helpful" should be fine, and there shouldn't be any bitching about it. Either do it, or don't. It's not like he's threatening anyone or anything.



Whether Spence works hard or not was never the point, i was just seeing some people say things like "he should get a job" which shows that you guys dont realize that he works full time when he goes home and gives lessons on top of that. Completely disrespectful.


----------



## bulb

Lucas Crowe said:


> I actually can't understand the issue with Spencer asking for donations on his personal Facebook account. Even if he did just sit on his ass all day, what does it matter?



Some people are just bitter and have no place better to take it out than on the internet.


----------



## bulb

dantejayg85 said:


> That answers nothing. Let me get this straight, he works harder then most because why? He has to work a job and OMG support himself? What is he like 14? How is that working harder then most? That's called being an adult, you know that part of life after you turn 18 and you don't live off mommy and daddy anymore? It's not a new concept or anything it's been happening for years....



IF YOU DONT WANT TO DONATE YOU DONT HAVE TO <---- (new concept for you perhaps, seriously think about it, it might blow your mind haha!)


----------



## JamesM

What a loser. I don't ask for donations.



I take them. 





Fuck, why does everyone think that their stupid little opinion is so important? Fucking internet...


----------



## Zei

bulb said:


> Whether Spence works hard or not was never the point, i was just seeing some people say things like "he should get a job" which shows that you guys dont realize that he works full time when he goes home and gives lessons on top of that. Completely disrespectful.



Oh I know it wasn't. But some people were bringing it up like it was an excuse. It really isn't, and it shouldn't have even been brought up anyways.

I'm pretty sure you sound like you're ready to drop the subject 

I've always wondered, does producing music for people pay well at all?



The Armada said:


> What a loser. I don't ask for donations.
> 
> 
> 
> I take them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, why does everyone think that their stupid little opinion is so important? Fucking internet...


----------



## JamesM

I don't work on the same level as Misha, but yes--it can definitely get your bills paid...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Depends what your idea of good money is and what you're producing. Some people aren't happy unless they have a 10 million dollar house and a ferrari and some people think $100,000 a year is a lot.


----------



## Zei

Stealthtastic said:


> Depends what your idea of good money is and what you're producing. Some people aren't happy unless they have a 10 million dollar house and a ferrari and some people think $100,000 a year is a lot.



By well, I mean enough to live off of and still have a bit of spending money. Nothing too extravagant, but a bit. Y'know?


----------



## prh

i dont get whats so complex about the idea of supporting an artist if you like what they do. have none of you ever bought a CD before?

actually dont answer that, this is 2011 after all


----------



## dreamermind

this thread is turns out to be typical blabbermouth nonsense.
if you want to support Spencer do that if not then I don't see why you should judge him. For example Keith Merrow bought some recording equipment for donated money and his latest release sounds way better than previous ones.


----------



## mhickman2

Misha really wasted his time on these posts. Honestly, the fact that he is defending Spencer like he is speaks volumes about the kind of support Spencer has with Periphery. I for one find no harm in asking for donations. It's as simple as yes or no, with out any additional words to be said other than, "Thank you." or "Your welcome."


----------



## Winspear

Stealthtastic said:


> some people think $100,000 a year is a lot.



Don't want to throw this off topic...but this post implies that you think it's not. How is it not a lot?


----------



## Bradd

u know who i hate for asking for TAX FREE donations? the fucking churches ! fuck them religious cunts! (pardon the language) 

anywho, id give spence some money, but im a broke ass ...... at the moment. 

but ill buy ya's all a beer in brisbane if ya want?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

EtherealEntity said:


> Don't want to throw this off topic...but this post implies that you think it's not. How is it not a lot?



Canadian tax structure


----------



## bulb

Zei said:


> Oh I know it wasn't. But some people were bringing it up like it was an excuse. It really isn't, and it shouldn't have even been brought up anyways.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you sound like you're ready to drop the subject
> 
> I've always wondered, does producing music for people pay well at all?



It pays amazingly well, if i were to do it all year, i would be rich. Sadly i just prefer being in a band, but its always a good fallback, and i produce bands to survive throughout the year. When you tour 6-9 months a year, it just gets very difficult to find a job that will hire you given that you wont be working there most of the time, and for that slot to be open for you whenever you are back it takes even more luck, especially in this job climate. So i am definitely in a lucky and unique situation with this. Spence tries to produce as much as possible, but between working, giving lessons, and having to work on new material so you guys can have new music to listen to, there just isnt time in the day.


----------



## Winspear

bulb said:


> It pays amazingly well



That's interesting and promising. I was under the impression that it's incredibly hard to get by unless you're working in a very reputable studio for big name mainstream acts. 
If you were more full time, how many bands could say you'd work with each year?
How do you go about charging - set price per project or by the hour or what? 
Is it actually possible to organise royalties?
I just can't imagine it working out, and as I talk to people in the industry it seems a common fact that you wont even break even for a good while at best and you're going to be poor for life


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well this thread turned kinda ugly.  I'd donate if I could. I do hope Spence is able to get his music out to the world soon. As someone who has tried for a long time to form a decent band and get recording, I can understand the frustration of having ideas and not being able to bring them to life.


----------



## Fiction

I'm just going to ask this straight up, I may have questions later heh.

Do you think its possible to actually gain a reputable status producing, coming out of no where. I mean you did it, but this coming from an 18 year old, down in Australia. Should I go down a career path in sound engineering or not, I haven't put much effort in to school so I don't think I'm going to get into the courses I was hoping to.

I spend roughly 2-3 hours playing guitar each day if I'm not working, with at least 1 hour solid practice on technique. The rest of my time is made up of reading countless threads on music, reading sound engineering stuff. Its all I seem to be doing in the last couple of months, although i haven't been able to put the reading to test properly yet due to my macbook freezing when i have around 2-3 tracks running, but i have $1200 now, ready to put down into recording equipment if I do go down this path.

Edit: Sorry if this is derailing from the topic of periphery, but it seems to be whats being talked about besides spencer at the moment.


----------



## dantejayg85

bulb said:


> You could always do that, and you might be surprised to find that you actually get some. But then again maybe not with your rotten attitude. Look we get it, you dont want to donate you dont approve. And yet all your whining has amounted to nothing, we are still doing it, Spence got a lot of donations, and you just look butthurt and jealous. Cut your losses and drop it dude, at this point you are just imposing your opinion repeatedly to no avail.
> 
> If you really are in a band i highly recommend you take a good look at how you talk to people, as it is definitely not doing you any favors, good luck with that...



Lol first off it wasn't whining, it was stating an opinion, this is a forum that's kinda what people do on them, and just because it differed from your viewpoint doesn't make it whining.......Actually I wouldn't say to no avail it got you riled up enough to start a debate, plus, the only one getting butthurt on here is you bro lol

I find it kinda funny that you think by me stating my view that im "imposing" my opinion on others, now what I can't understand is why by your logic I could ignore spencers post or anybody elses posts that I didn't agree with, but that doesn't apply to you? You HAD to reply to mine? Also by your reasoning spencers post wasn't affecting me, which is true, but my posts weren't affecting you, so why reply? 
Having a difference of opinion is not equal to having a rotten attitude I just say things as I see them and im not on the kiss bulb and peripheries ass bandwagon, if I agree with you cool, if I don't that's cool too,it's what keeps things interesting. No need to take everything personally bro


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

> You HAD to reply to mine?



If he didn't he would get even more shit on his head.

Seriously, give the dudes a brake. If you want to hear Peripherys second album sooner, go donate. If you don't, don't donate. Simple as that.



> but my posts weren't affecting you, so why reply?



Again, they were. If bulb would have just sit down silent and watch people go mad, he would (as a person that takes contact with fans) have gotten shit on his head, plus things would still be uncleared. It would have affected the band if he didn't respond any, but just leave an FB update "begging for money" (note the quotes) there and continue his everyday life.


----------



## dantejayg85

Kurkkuviipale said:


> If he didn't he would get even more shit on his head.
> 
> Seriously, give the dudes a brake. If you want to hear Peripherys second album sooner, go donate. If you don't, don't donate. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, they were. If bulb would have just sit down silent and watch people go mad, he would (as a person that takes contact with fans) have gotten shit on his head, plus things would still be uncleared. It would have affected the band if he didn't respond any, but just leave an FB update "begging for money" (note the quotes) there and continue his everyday life.



Ok so which is it then? either post's don't affect people or they do.
It can't be, well my post's don't affect you, but yours affect me.
If you want to argue that my posts affect him then Spencer's affected me too, because as a friend of periphery on facebook it popped up in my news feed.

I think the bottom line is he/they took what I said way to personally 
and then did exactly what they accused me of doing, saying I was jealous and butthurt and had a rotten attitude, I didn't even mention Bulb and I didn't call names, I questioned why a grown man that's in a Band that's signed and touring needed donations to buy gear to further HIS career when the rest of us have to save and nobody is helping us to further our careers? 
How is that such a horrible question? 
How do I have a rotten attitude? 
So they have the right to ask for money that other people work for, but we don't have the right to question why he would need that money that we may be sending him? Screw that.

And to quote you once again


> If bulb would have just sit down silent and watch people go mad, he would (as a person that takes contact with fans) have gotten shit on his head, plus things would still be uncleared.


Well maybe they should have been more professional and thought about that and explained to people his situation instead of coming on here and arrogantly telling people that they don't know anything about the life of a touring musician, and how dare all us people ask why and where our hard earned money is going.

Saying if you don't like it then don't donate is a cop out, there's a lot of people that may have been inclined to donate, had they explained the situation and presented their case better, but throwing up a post on facebook asking for money with no back story or reasons is unprofessional and tacky, but most people don't seem to get that because periphery seems to be the heroes of 18-24 year old bedroom musicians who are just willing to throw their money away because now they can say they helped pay for periphery's next album...

Sorry I just like knowing where my money is going and why a person that isn't disabled and fully capable of working needs anyone else's money,
seems reasonable to me, but then again, since I've now been enlightened by Bulb (Pun definitely intended) I see that I have a rotten attitude.


----------



## dantejayg85

bulb said:


> *Whether Spence works hard or not was never the point*, i was just seeing some people say things like "he should get a job" which shows that you guys dont realize that he works full time when he goes home and gives lessons on top of that. *Completely disrespectful*.


Actually it's exactly the point.
No coming on here and telling people that have supported you by buying your albums etc that their butthurt and jealous for wanting to know why he needs our money is completely disrespectful.


bulb said:


> Some people are just bitter and have no place better to take it out than on the internet.



Well where else would you have me talk about it? He asked for money over the internet, logic would then dictate that I respond over the internet.

And by the way I couldn't care less about any of this, I just like debating, if your getting all wound up over this I feel sorry for you.


----------



## OlisDead

Make love, not war^^

The only thing I'd say is donate if you want, don't donate if you don't want. End of the story.


----------



## Lukifer

I'm with you, I like a good debate. Whatever happens in the end I could give two shits about because it doesn't pay my bills or buy my gear. It's fun seeing people get wound up so much about things then watch the fireworks!


----------



## Joeywilson

dantejayg85 said:


> That answers nothing. Let me get this straight, he works harder then most because why? He has to work a job and OMG support himself? What is he like 14? How is that working harder then most? That's called being an adult, you know that part of life after you turn 18 and you don't live off mommy and daddy anymore? It's not a new concept or anything it's been happening for years....



Have you ever been on tour? Do you understand how much money it costs?


----------



## bulb

dantejayg85 said:


> Actually it's exactly the point.
> No coming on here and telling people that have supported you by buying your albums etc that their butthurt and jealous for wanting to know why he needs our money is completely disrespectful.
> 
> 
> Well where else would you have me talk about it? He asked for money over the internet, logic would then dictate that I respond over the internet.
> 
> And by the way I couldn't care less about any of this, I just like debating, if your getting all wound up over this I feel sorry for you.



it affected me because you were making untrue statements about spencer and my band, and i had to set those facts straight, so that random people who read wouldnt take them as truth. if you had your facts straight, and still had your opinion, i would have you ignored as i usually do, but your apparent reasoning for having your opinion was based off of lies, and thats why it affected me and my band.

on the other hand, no one is forcing you to donate so it didnt affect you. it was in your news feed, but no one said anything to you directly, or about you, so you cant twist this one to fit. sorry dude, you are just plain wrong in this one, and its so disappointing to see you try to worm your way so desperately to try to be right. I know so many people like you, and its just sad to see how you operate. I know you are just going to respond with more "excuses" as to how its right in your mind, and you are just stating your opinion, and how you will warp things in your mind to justify them, so at this point im done dealing with you.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

people, LET IT THE FUCK GO. No one needs to answer to anyone else in this thread, and Bulb has already explained the situation far beyond what he should have to. Dont want to donate, dont do it. But dont antaganize people you dont know for decisions you dont agree with, it's derptarded and pointless.



dantejayg85 said:


> *And by the way I couldn't care less about any of this*, *I just like debating*, if your getting all wound up over this I feel sorry for you.


 
In my experience, people that like to "debate" really just like to twist words and stir shit up. Best leave it be, because two pages of this dumb shit is enough.


----------



## bulb

Joeywilson said:


> Have you ever been on tour? Do you understand how much money it costs?



Most people dont, especially not once you get to a full time level, things just get more and more expensive.


----------



## bulb

dantejayg85 said:


> And by the way I couldn't care less about any of this, I just like debating, if your getting all wound up over this I feel sorry for you.



And in all of this, which you supposedly could care less about, you have "debated" so much, that you ended up burning a bridge. Hope it was worth it, i can see you will go far in this industry. Someday you may learn that just because you have an opinion on something doesnt mean that you have to share it...


----------



## dantejayg85

bulb said:


> it affected me because you were *making untrue statements about spencer and my band*, and i had to set those facts straight, so that random people who read wouldnt take them as truth. *if you had your facts straight*, and still had your opinion, i would have you ignored as i usually do, but your apparent reasoning for having your opinion was based off of lies, and thats why it affected me and my band.
> 
> on the other hand, no one is forcing you to donate so it didnt affect you. it was in your news feed, but no one said anything to you directly, or about you, so you cant twist this one to fit. sorry dude, you are just plain wrong in this one, and its so disappointing to see you try to worm your way so desperately to try to be right. I know so many people like you, and its just sad to see how you operate. I know you are just going to respond with more "excuses" as to how its right in your mind, and you are just stating your opinion, and how you will warp things in your mind to justify them, so at this point im done dealing with you.


WTF are you talking about dude? what untrue things did I say? I asked why he couldn't pay for the stuff himself? 
And I formed an opinion and question based off the facts I had at the time.
Had you guys said he has a job but is struggling without the unnecessary bs laced in there, then fine that's cool. I dont appreciate the name calling for asking a valid question.


glassmoon0fo said:


> people, LET IT THE FUCK GO. No one needs to answer to anyone else in this thread, and Bulb has already explained the situation far beyond what he should have to. Dont want to donate, dont do it. *But dont antaganize people you dont know for decisions you dont agree with, it's derptarded and pointless.*
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, people that like to "debate" really just like to twist words and stir shit up. Best leave it be, *because two pages of this dumb shit is enough.*


That works both ways.

Fair enough.



bulb said:


> And in all of this, which you supposedly could care less about, you have "debated" so much, *that you ended up burning a bridge. Hope it was worth it, i can see you will go far in this industry. * Someday you may learn that just because you have an opinion on something doesnt mean that you have to share it...



What bridge did I burn? 

Either way whatever I'll just stop for the sake of letting the thread go back to whatever. And I dont have any hard feelings against you or nothing, I just said what I felt and thats it, sometimes people don't agree sometimes they do.no harm meant to you or anyone else.




Edit: Oh and LOL at the neg rep from the pussy too afraid to leave their name. at least when I honestly disagree with someone I say it instead of hiding behind some useless rep.

*mod edit: might want to take a minute and read the forum rules, complaining about rep will get you some time off if you do it again*


----------



## GalacticDeath

What's to debate? It's a simple concept. You either donate or you don't. Why are people shitting their pants over this, I'm I missing something?


----------



## bulb

GalacticDeath said:


> What's to debate? It's a simple concept. You either donate or you don't. Why are people shitting their pants over this, I'm I missing something?



I dont understand this either. Its the internet, sometimes you just run into some complete idiots haha. I guess some people genuinely have nothing better to do with their free time.


----------



## space frog

dantejayg85 said:


> Either way whatever I'll just stop for the sake of letting the thread go back to whatever. And I dont have any hard feelings against you or nothing, I just said what I felt and thats it, sometimes people don't agree sometimes they do.no harm meant to you or anyone else.



Good thing you stop now cuz all I see you write is nonsense and "The fact that you say Spencer works doesn't mean he works" and all that stuff.

There's a difference between having opinions and having a closed mind.


Now let's get back on topic: Misha, I read in that last interview that you are working on your next 2 albums... Is the second one is the one you'll include with the demo songs remade and all that stuff?


----------



## windu

bulb said:


> I dont understand this either. Its the internet, sometimes you just run into some complete idiots haha. I guess some people genuinely have nothing better to do with their free time.



i learned to clap with one hand with my free time!


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> Good thing you stop now cuz all I see you write is nonsense and "The fact that you say Spencer works doesn't mean he works" and all that stuff.
> 
> There's a difference between having opinions and having a closed mind.
> 
> 
> Now let's get back on topic: Misha, I read in that last interview that you are working on your next 2 albums... Is the second one is the one you'll include with the demo songs remade and all that stuff?



One is a regular album and one is a concept album. Both will be released next year probably 3-6 months apart. There will be a mix of old stuff and new stuff, we purposely havent been posting up any of the new stuff so that there will be some brand new stuff you have never heard.


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> Yeah its just common sense to me and a bunch of you guys. I wonder if the rest of you guys are just being purposely obtuse or if you just can't wrap your head around that concept?


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> One is a regular album and one is a concept album. Both will be released next year probably 3-6 months apart. There will be a mix of old stuff and new stuff, we purposely havent been posting up any of the new stuff so that there will be some brand new stuff you have never heard.



Cool thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## space frog

dantejayg85 said:


> Edit: Oh and LOL at the neg rep from the pussy too afraid to leave their name. at least when I honestly disagree with someone I say it instead of hiding behind some useless rep.



lol and I guess you're the one who neg repped me without signing? It's funny cuz I'm not the one who neg repped you. I just honestly disagreed with you


----------



## Ninetyfour

Wow, that discussion got way out of hand.


----------



## bulb

Ninetyfour said:


> Wow, that discussion got way out of hand.



Yeah it did, but honestly i cant complain! That one guy looks like an idiot now, but on the other hand any press is good press for us, so any discussion actually helps us out, positive or negative, haha its kinda awesome how that works out.


----------



## ZXIIIT

bulb said:


> but on the other hand any press is good press for us, so any discussion actually helps us out, positive or negative, haha its kinda awesome how that works out.



Very true, from my experience, we have gotten "around" more by negative comments in our town than positive lol


----------



## Zei

bulb said:


> One is a regular album and *one is a concept album*. Both will be released next year probably 3-6 months apart. There will be a mix of old stuff and new stuff, we purposely havent been posting up any of the new stuff so that there will be some brand new stuff you have never heard.





I can agree with this.


----------



## dantejayg85

bulb said:


> Yeah it did, but honestly i cant complain! *That one guy looks like an idiot now*, but on the other hand any press is good press for us, so any discussion actually helps us out, positive or negative, haha its kinda awesome how that works out.



That's your opinion and that's cool, but I've gotten positive rep and messages from people saying they agree with me so it's whatever at this point.
I wasn't out to win a fight or a popularity contest.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ZOMB13 said:


> Very true, from my experience, we have gotten "around" more by negative comments in our town than positive lol



Well, wearing a dildo attached to a gas mask tends to be pretty controversial


----------



## toiletstand

seriously who would think anything negative about guy wearing a dildo as a chinstrap? bastards.


----------



## bulb

ZOMB13 said:


> Very true, from my experience, we have gotten "around" more by negative comments in our town than positive lol



at least they are talkin about you!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

tltstand said:


> seriously who would think anything negative about guy wearing a dildo as a chinstrap? bastards.



I actually thought it looked really cool until I realized what it was


----------



## vampiregenocide

He's the only man who could headbutt a chick in the cunt and end up being thanked for it.


----------



## toiletstand

it is very cool!




vampiregenocide said:


> He's the only man who could headbutt a chick in the cunt and end up being thanked for it.


bahaha


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> He's the only man who could headbutt a chick in the cunt and end up being thanked for it.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Sorry for bringing this up again, haha, but as I see everyone go against dante here I have to take him a little in defense. When I read spencers post I have to admit my eyebrows went up and had to read it again to see if I read it correctly, then I read the comments and saw I wasn't the only one getting surprised by this. I think many thinks it's an controversial thing to do, especially for a band like Periphery that have come so far (relatively).

I did what you guys have mentioned here several times though. Didn't donate and moved on.

Anyway, I friended/liked periphery on fb to stay updated on the band, bulbs rough mixes, links to pre-orders of upcoming albums etc. Not for the band asking/"begging" for money, and I don't think it's completely out of line to complain about that post. Dante did it maybe in an overly aggressive manner, but I think that happened because everyone crowded together calling him names and stuff for starting out with valid questioning.

Also, first, I'm not saying Spencer haven't worked his ass off for the band, but I think many FEEL that he came in last to the band having the other members doing all the hard work for years and then he "drops in" and the "first thing" he does is "begging". A lot off "" there. I'm just saying this may be what people feel, whether it's true or not. And I think if it was bulb who asked this very same question people would be more fine with it... if he didn't have all the insane gear already that is.

Just had to get that out. Hope I didn't burn any bridges here. I'll support the band the best I can buying cd's, merch, go to concerts (<-I wish) but not like that just straight up asking for money.

But I guess it doesn't hurt to ask. 
At the same time, just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## ZXIIIT

lol!

Back to on topic discussion before bulb whips out the 9 incher.


----------



## Ralyks

What about the tour duuuuudes?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Yeah, can we have any hint about the Frak the Gods tour?


----------



## bulb

Ralyks said:


> What about the tour duuuuudes?



dates are being finalized as we speak, just waiting on a few more promoters to get back to our booking agents apparently and then we can announce!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Misha, will you please wear a dildo somewhere on your face for the tour?


----------



## vampiregenocide

UK tour again please. <3 You guys killed it last time.


----------



## metal_sam14

Stealthtastic said:


> Misha, will you please wear a dildo somewhere on your face for the tour?



Oh that goes so well with the quote in your sig


----------



## ZXIIIT

Stealthtastic said:


> Misha, will you please wear a dildo somewhere on your face for the tour?



Epic idea !

If you guys play San Diego, let's make this happen


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

metal_sam14 said:


> Oh that goes so well with the quote in your sig



Damnit, I forgot to change it. Fuckin Randy


----------



## Mayhew

Anyone that finds a problem with someone asking for help is pretty dumb. We're all on this site because we love music. We buy CD's, vinyl, mp3's, merch and concert tickets to support the music we love and we help ensure that more of it gets made. If someone wants to support music creation by direct donations which cuts out the middle man then what's the problem? It allows the fan to feel more connected to the creative process as opposed to just purchasing the final product. 

This isn't pan-handling here people. You aren't giving something for nothing. It's not so someone can get drunk and high all day and sit on their but all day and drain on society like a beggar. This is to support something IF you believe in it. I see young able bodied people pretending to be homeless and begging for money with their lame ass signs at busy intersections and it bugs me to no end when I see people actually giving them money but I don't stop, roll down my window and take time out of my day to tell them how stupid they are not once, but to voice that opinion continuously. That would be a retarded waste of time just like the last 4 pages of buddy's bullshit.

I say support the music you love any way possible and get support for the music you love to create any way possible.


----------



## space frog

To each their opinion.



cataclysm_child said:


> Dante did it maybe in an overly aggressive manner.



There is the point. Anyone can state their opinion, but there is a way to do it. I see why what Spencer did can seem right or wrong, but I don't think it's worth trolling or whatever. He had good and valid points, but also wrong and close minded ones. All one can get by stating his opinion is getting rep, its not really worth struggling over the web IMO 

now I hope I did not feed the trolls again.Since the beginning I wish this would just not have started...




//closed case


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

VANCOUVER BC!! i'm telling ya, loads of people will love you here in beautiful british columbia!


----------



## VILARIKA

So I understand you have a nice, long 45 minute set for Sonisphere or something... But for your FIRST american headlining tour, your gonna have a nice, long 45 to an hour set, right?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm not trying to start anything up, just pointing out something i thought was funny. It seems to me that these days, in America, if you are working at ALL, you are working harder than others. lol


----------



## space frog

VILARIKA said:


> So I understand you have a nice, long 45 minute set for Sonisphere or something... But for your FIRST american headlining tour, your gonna have a nice, long 45 to an hour set, right?



+ 15 minutes for racecar  (fingers crossed)


----------



## VILARIKA

space frog said:


> + 15 minutes for racecar  (fingers crossed)


 
I was gonna get to that...

Just to let you know, if you do end up playing Racecar on this tour, you have to play it at every show. And I mean every single show. Or else, shit is gonna go down. It will be inevitable...


----------



## DVRP

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> VANCOUVER BC!! i'm telling ya, loads of people will love you here in beautiful british columbia!



AGREED! This needs to happen. Please.


----------



## Djent

They're announcing the dates today!


----------



## Ralyks

onetimeoneplace said:


> They're announcing the dates today!



*crosses fingers for upstate NY*


----------



## Guitarholic

Yes, we're announcing them today. I'll put them up here in a minute. Typing them up as we speak


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Guitarholic said:


> Yes, we're announcing them today. I'll put them up here in a minute. Typing them up as we speak



Type faster!





















No rush!


----------



## toiletstand

finally gonna be able to see these dudes.


----------



## space frog

Guitarholic said:


> Yes, we're announcing them today. I'll put them up here in a minute. Typing them up as we speak



It's been an hour and a half!!


----------



## Guitarholic

Sorry. Coordinating with a TON of people on this, haha.

Just got the updated admat.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Why does every modern metal band do this to South Florida!


----------



## ScottyB724

WOOT 9/29, the new Mojoe's in Joliet is a pretty sick place too.
Fuckin' stoked !


----------



## Guitarman700

I'm going to the Grand Rapids date. OH YEAH.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Toontrack presents? LOL?


----------



## Guitarholic

Stealthtastic said:


> Toontrack presents? LOL?



Yup, Toontrack is our presenting sponsor.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That is fucking awesome, reminds me of when Afflicion sponsored that dm tour. Not expected, at all


----------



## ZXIIIT

Sept. 17th!
Fuck yes !!!!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Gramercy Theater. There.

Are any of the bands doing any sort of VIP ticket?


----------



## space frog

YYYYYEEEESSSSS LA TULIPE MONTREAL QUEBECCC!!!!!


----------



## Opeth666

their comin to corpussssssss corpus christayyyyyy wooohoooo!!!


----------



## Djent

Flipadelphia on 10/7!


----------



## Guitarholic

Ralyks said:


> Gramercy Theater. There.
> 
> Are any of the bands doing any sort of VIP ticket?



Yes we are doing a VIP package for the tour. Just announced that on facebook and myspace. Go check it out!!!


----------



## bulb

Stealthtastic said:


> That is fucking awesome, reminds me of when Afflicion sponsored that dm tour. Not expected, at all



Toontrack are so good to us, they seriously spoil us and i personally love all those dudes! To us it makes perfect sense to have them as our main sponsor for this tour!


----------



## Ralyks

Guitarholic said:


> Yes we are doing a VIP package for the tour. Just announced that on facebook and myspace. Go check it out!!!



Done and done


----------



## bulb

VILARIKA said:


> I was gonna get to that...
> 
> Just to let you know, if you do end up playing Racecar on this tour, you have to play it at every show. And I mean every single show. Or else, shit is gonna go down. It will be inevitable...



we are definitely doing our best to try to get that song up and running for the headliner, but we would need to feel that we are really doing it justice and we dont have a ton of downtime before the tour, so it will be interesting...


----------



## Cynic

Misha

If I make it to Dallas, can I mayhaps get my guitar strap signed and/or pics with you? :3

I never get to see bigger bands play and it would make my life.


----------



## Lukifer

No Oklahoma!! Denied! Oh well maybe someday.


----------



## numberonejrio

9/30 in milwaukee. YES. \m/


----------



## DVRP

Why the hell does Toronto always get love, but not us western Canadians


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> we are definitely doing our best to try to get that song up and running for the headliner, but we would need to feel that we are really doing it justice and we dont have a ton of downtime before the tour, so it will be interesting...


 
I'm sure you guys will figure out a way. Getting the song out there to the fans that have requested it is worth the struggle!


----------



## VILARIKA

I just realized, I have spent a shitload of money haha. The Enhanced Q&A Bundle for the NY show, tickets for 2 past shows, #6 Package for the Icarus EP, Both regular and instrumental self titled albums, and a couple of guitar lessons...and life is still a bitch for you guys on the road haha


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Heart broken.


----------



## JoeyBTL

bulb said:


> we are definitely doing our best to try to get that song up and running for the headliner, but we would need to feel that we are really doing it justice and we dont have a ton of downtime before the tour, so it will be interesting...



just curious, who handles the loomis solo? or does it just run in a backing track?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Do you think you could do a tour where you could go everywhere you didn't go on Frak the Gods, and leave out the places you went to?


----------



## brutalwizard

so pumped for the idaho date!!!!!


----------



## toiletstand

this vip stuff sounds cool


----------



## ittoa666

I'm beyond pissed that there's no VA dates.


----------



## poopyalligator

Thank you guys for always coming to Albuquerque, NM. We don't get a lot of good shows, and we appreciate that you guys always come here.


----------



## toiletstand

tickets bought! cant wait


----------



## Guitarholic

ittoa666 said:


> I'm beyond pissed that there's no VA dates.



There is. The very first show of the tour will be in Richmond. We're still trying to figure out which venue though. As soon as that's locked in it'll go up, including VIP tickets for the show. Cool?


----------



## Doug N

Wait, wait. Richmond is in Virginia?


----------



## Guamskyy

Sweet, Houston date!


Periferry luvs us because we broke the floor at house of creeps


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

DVRP said:


> AGREED! This needs to happen. Please.



Another +1, Vancouver is like...literally...45 minutes away from Seattle!!!


----------



## windu

Opeth666 said:


> their comin to corpussssssss corpus christayyyyyy wooohoooo!!!



hell to the yes! my comment was read! lol


----------



## windu

how fast are the vip packages predicted to sale out? is it depending on the city? or is it depending on the total vip tickets sold? i wont be able to pay for the vip package for like another 2 weeks =( and i doubt theirs a whole bunch of people in corpus that would do the vip tickets


----------



## Zei

Hell yes! I'll (hopefully) be up in Denton during the Dallas date so I might make a drive down to see you guys 



Cynic said:


> Misha
> 
> If I make it to Dallas, can I mayhaps get my guitar strap signed and/or pics with you? :3
> 
> I never get to see bigger bands play and it would make my life.



I second this notion.


----------



## bulb

If you do the VIP package thing you will be guaranteed to meet all the members, but even if you dont and run into me id be happy to sign whatever, its just that i plan on doing a lot of writing for our next 2 albums on this tour and will probably not be hanging about as i usually do on other tours.



windu said:


> how fast are the vip packages predicted to sale out? is it depending on the city? or is it depending on the total vip tickets sold? i wont be able to pay for the vip package for like another 2 weeks =( and i doubt theirs a whole bunch of people in corpus that would do the vip tickets



We have never done VIP packages before, but i think once people find out exactly what they entail (musicians and gear nerds especially) they will start to move a lot faster haha, thats all ill say about them now!


----------



## Antenna

bulb said:


> If you do the VIP package thing you will be guaranteed to meet all the members...


 
Fuck it, I'm in!  Call it the Peripher-Pal Package!


----------



## toiletstand

just ordered my Q&A passes. really excited to see what you dudes have planned haha


----------



## ittoa666

Guitarholic said:


> There is. The very first show of the tour will be in Richmond. We're still trying to figure out which venue though. As soon as that's locked in it'll go up, including VIP tickets for the show. Cool?



 Either I'm blind or metalsucks wrote some wrong dates. Hell yes. I can make it to richmond in under 2 hours.

Does the poster say august 7th? I can barely make it out.


----------



## brutalwizard

bulb said:


> If you do the VIP package thing you will be guaranteed to meet all the members, but even if you dont and run into me id be happy to sign whatever, its just that i plan on doing a lot of writing for our next 2 albums on this tour and will probably not be hanging about as i usually do on other tours.
> 
> 
> 
> We have never done VIP packages before, but i think once people find out exactly what they entail (musicians and gear nerds especially) they will start to move a lot faster haha, thats all ill say about them now!



when i read "guaranteed to meet all the members" i laughed at first then remembered that in normal place you guys play like soldout 500 hundred people shows, instead of the 30 people in idaho, and like ten of them know what a "periphery" is.


----------



## ittoa666

bulb said:


> If you do the VIP package thing you will be guaranteed to meet all the members, but even if you dont and run into me id be happy to sign whatever, its just that i plan on doing a lot of writing for our next 2 albums on this tour and will probably not be hanging about as i usually do on other tours.
> 
> 
> 
> We have never done VIP packages before, but i think once people find out exactly what they entail (musicians and gear nerds especially) they will start to move a lot faster haha, thats all ill say about them now!



I'm tempted to get this deal, but I would hate to look like some awestruck kid with nothing to say. What to do.....


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> when i read "guaranteed to meet all the members" i laughed at first then remembered that in normal place you guys play like soldout 500 hundred people shows, instead of the 30 people in idaho, and like ten of them know what a "periphery" is.



nah its not that as much as it is that everyone is busy doing their own thing before and after we play, so usually its hard for us to all be in the same place to sign things and such, this way we will all be together to chat, take pictures and sign stuff. but the truly exciting part of the VIP package will be revealed in the near future haha


----------



## brutalwizard

bulb said:


> nah its not that as much as it is that everyone is busy doing their own thing before and after we play, so usually its hard for us to all be in the same place to sign things and such, this way we will all be together to chat, take pictures and sign stuff. but the truly exciting part of the VIP package will be revealed in the near future haha



i know i am going to get it regardless haha, right after summer slaughter. but i am more exited to see periphery again FINALLY headlining!!!
seems like it was just yesterday you were supporting Veil of maya with COC, and AAL haha.


----------



## Antenna

quick question meesh, I don't see tickets for raleigh, nc on the 3rd, and I'm totally buying the VIP tix for it if yall are doin em, will this page be updated for that or what?


----------



## Guamskyy

I want VIP tickets.... because I haven't met Alex yet!

He has eluded my grasp whenever I go to a show! Everyone else, even John Browne when he was filling in for Jake, but Alex, you sly fox 


And I was going to ask you guys to do the Soul Calibur/ Super Smash Bros at the merch booth again but since you'll be in the back most of the time busy writing, that might not happen.


----------



## Fiction

brutalwizard said:


> when i read "guaranteed to meet all the members" i laughed at first then remembered that in normal place you guys play like soldout 500 hundred people shows, instead of the 30 people in idaho, and like ten of them know what a "periphery" is.



Read this, questioned myself what a periphery was, got confused for at least a minute until it clicked, its a common word.


----------



## bulb

This is really cool if you want to chill out and have some sweet background sounds/music! Jetpacks Was Yes! (Slow) by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Hope ya dig!


----------



## Bigfan

Listening now. This is great! Now slow down The Walk that much .


----------



## toiletstand

ha i was listening to this right now. i get anxious because my brain keep trying to speed the track up to normal. really cool.


----------



## space frog

Wow the intro sounds super duper like that. It's so... so... almost makes me high


----------



## NovaReaper




----------



## rug

Damn, that song always fucking kills me. SO GOOD.


----------



## space frog

Just gotta say, the atmosphere in Strizzwald keeps giving me chills.


----------



## DLG

that froggin bullfish song is great. 

I've never listened to most of the Bulb solo stuff, but this sounds better than most of the periphery album to me, more my taste, lesss djent djent more proggy goodness. 

I'm going to continue not to listen to Bulb's solo stuff so that I can listen to the next Periphery with a set of fresh ears.


----------



## SenorDingDong

NovaReaper said:


>


----------



## ZXIIIT

bulb said:


> This is really cool if you want to chill out and have some sweet background sounds/music! Jetpacks Was Yes! (Slow) by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Hope ya dig!




This!!!!

It opened up some crazy shit in my mind when I listened to it through headphones, you guys should try listening to it in a dark room with a blacklight and a lava lamp on, it was awesome.

We are going to do one song that way too and throw in on our remix CD (already messed with it and the results were hallucinatory)


----------



## bulb

DLG said:


> that froggin bullfish song is great.
> 
> I've never listened to most of the Bulb solo stuff, but this sounds better than most of the periphery album to me, more my taste, lesss djent djent more proggy goodness.
> 
> I'm going to continue not to listen to Bulb's solo stuff so that I can listen to the next Periphery with a set of fresh ears.



Im glad you dig that stuff, only the best bulb stuff becomes periphery, but with that said we havent been posting any of the new stuff we have been writing so there will be a good mix of bulb stuff and brand new stuff.
We are also putting out 2 albums next year, a regular and a concept album, so hopefully there will be something for everyone!


----------



## Bobo

bulb said:


> Im glad you dig that stuff, only the best bulb stuff becomes periphery, but with that said we havent been posting any of the new stuff we have been writing so there will be a good mix of bulb stuff and brand new stuff.
> We are also putting out 2 albums next year, a regular and a concept album, so hopefully there will be something for everyone!



This warms the cockles of my heart  and drains the nads of my mind... So yeah can't wait!!!


----------



## space frog

I am stoked. nuff said.


----------



## brutalwizard

Misha,
just wondering out off all the pictures of anywhere in the world how did end up taking and posting this one??

PS. cant wait for pre-order VIP ticket neatness to be announced!!!!

Log In | Facebook


----------



## sojorel

I just bought tickets to the Melbourne show.

Yes, I live in another state entirely


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Apparently the little bonus for the VIP is to penis fence with the band member of your choice.


----------



## InCasinoOut

NovaReaper said:


>




I made the 8-bit version! Sounds super Nobuo Uematsu-influenced especially as a chip tune...


----------



## DLG

the EP made it onto this list

Guitar World's 50 Best Studio Albums of the First Half of 2011 | Guitar World

as did the new morbid angel


----------



## Zei

Stealthtastic said:


> Apparently the little bonus for the VIP is to penis fence with the band member of your choice.



Well, we know we can't pick Bulb as his 9" would destroy us


----------



## space frog

DLG said:


> the EP made it onto this list
> 
> Guitar World's 50 Best Studio Albums of the First Half of 2011 | Guitar World
> 
> as did the new morbid angel



All that is good, it's all there!!

But there's some COB that could be kicked out of there and replaced by ABR's Leveler.


----------



## Cynic

Periphery parts ways with guitarst Alex Bois - Touring plans will not be changing! by Periphery on Myspace

Wh-wh-wh-what?!


----------



## I Voyager

So Alex left, huh?


----------



## Goatchrist

whooooooooooooot? why?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Can't be legit it's posted on myspace... 



Truly thats sad..I liked that guy


----------



## brutalwizard

what? ALEX?? insane......


----------



## Ricreech

that makes me sad ........ really sad


----------



## Bigfan

Well that ain't good

Care to share any details, Bulb? Why? Who? When?


----------



## Djent

"We will have special guest artists filling in for Alex..."

Loomis? And on that topic... Racecar?


----------



## Nonservium

So the mysterious tour cancellation and now this? Related?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I think Alex was getting his uni degree or something, I don't blame him if he wants to live a normal life and make some money. Who knows maybe he has a kid on the way


----------



## Cynic

Stealthtastic said:


> I think Alex was getting his uni degree or something, I don't blame him if he wants to live a normal life and make some money. Who knows maybe he has a kid on the way



Another one? He already had a Bachelor's in Won-My-Heart. <3


----------



## ZXIIIT

*looks over at Keith Merrow*


----------



## ROAR

WTF is going on...


----------



## JamesM

onetimeoneplace said:


> "We will have special guest artists filling in for Alex..."
> 
> Loomis? And on that topic... Racecar?



Probably Browne...

EDIT:

NOLLY!


----------



## cataclysm_child

Periphery totally sucks with that new guitarist! Get the old one back!
(vocalist-change parody)


----------



## Ricreech

cataclysm_child said:


> Periphery totally sucks with that new guitarist! Get the old one back!
> (vocalist-change parody)



Haha didnt think of that but I guess that might happen 



The Armada said:


> Probably Browne...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> NOLLY!



Oh I would love to see Nolly as well!


----------



## drmosh

sad news, love Alex.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Alex left... But Nolly's filling in on Sonisphere


----------



## JamesM

Ricreech said:


> Oh I would love to see Nolly as well!



It IS Nolly, at least at Sonisphere.


----------



## Ralyks

AJ Minette pulling double duty


----------



## Guitarholic

Bave Wevends might be at the show too ^^


----------



## KoenDercksen

Oh man why did he leave?


----------



## vampiregenocide

This sucks. I heard a rumour of this a while ago, but since time passed and there was no confirmation, I assumed it was untrue. Shame, he's a great guitarist and a really nice guy. Best of luck to him whatever he does.


----------



## Dan

Insert Portnoy new artist joke here.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

life happens,
im over it

i hope they can manage.
even though they write with three guitars. i think they could get by with two


----------



## Cynic

ShadowFactoryX said:


> life happens,
> im over it
> 
> i hope they can manage.
> even though they write with three guitars. i think they could get by with two



That's kind of unintentionally underestimating their intricacy. I wouldn't want them to lose so many great layers and harmonies.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cynic said:


> That's kind of unintentionally underestimating their intricacy. I wouldn't want them to lose so many great layers and harmonies.



Thats only live though, I'm pretty sure misha does most of the writing anyways no?


----------



## Cynic

Stealthtastic said:


> Thats only live though, I'm pretty sure misha does most of the writing anyways no?



I WANT LAYERS! LAYERS OF SPIDERMAN!


----------



## Arterial

Who're we getting for Melbourne? =]


----------



## fallenz3ro

sad news, i hope we see alex in another project in the future. great guitarist, and while all the guys are nice i feel like he is the most approachable.


----------



## NovaReaper

I'll join Periphery


----------



## Ralyks

For the n00bish; who is this Nolly fellow?


----------



## DLG

he posts on this board, he has a cool band that I can't remember the name of that plays really neat stuff and he's one of the best youtube cover dudes out there. Dude plays Sikth songs, Scar Symmetry solos, Periphery tracks and a whole bunch of other stuff really, really well. 

I was most recently impressed by his very awesome "Poison Was the Cure" solo cover.

search nollythegreat on youtube.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

DLG said:


> he has a cool band that I can't remember the name of


 
Red Seas Fire


----------



## Winspear

^ Also filled in for Jake on the last Periphery tour when his finger was broke


----------



## Thrace

Anyone at Sonisphere who will be seeing Periphery this year?  gutted hearing about Alex he seemed like a cool dude.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

"On July 6th, 2011, Periphery announced via a MySpace blog post that the band was parting ways with guitarist Alex Bois. They will not be changing touring schedules, stating that they have guest artists to replace Alex for the tour, however after his leaving a lot of mourning has been going on at the website sevesntring.org. [4]"

Taken from Wikipedia.


----------



## Guitarman700

I'm literally weeping openly as I type this. I might take my own life later. HOW COULD A MERCIFUL GOD LET THIS HAPPEN? HOW?!


----------



## Zei

PyramidSmasher said:


> "On July 6th, 2011, Periphery announced via a MySpace blog post that the band was parting ways with guitarist Alex Bois. They will not be changing touring schedules, stating that they have guest artists to replace Alex for the tour, however after his leaving *a lot of mourning* has been going on at the website *sevesntring.org.* [4]"
> 
> Taken from Wikipedia.





I mean.. I guess... but I've never been to sevesntring.org.

That does suck... Hope good stuff happens to him! What IS his reason for leaving, anyways?


----------



## Ralyks

So, I was about to say "Hey... what about Tosin?". Then I remembered AAL will be in Europe for the BTBAM tour during the headlining tour.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah saw this earlier and it sucks. Definitely sad to see Alex go, but if its what he thinks is best, then best of luck to him! Cant wait to see the guest guitarists!!


----------



## Arterial

Ralyks said:


> So, I was about to say "Hey... what about Tosin?". Then I remembered AAL will be in Europe for the BTBAM tour during the headlining tour.


Did you just give me the thought of Tosin, Misha and Jake playing together?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Touring with only 2 guitarists would be absurd! Pfft, when has that ever worked for a band?


----------



## gordonbombay

So, it looks like we will never get a red seas fire record with all this stuff going on. Nolly will probably become permanent.


----------



## JosephAOI

This makes me so freaking sad. Where's an explanation???


----------



## jeremyb

Alex always looked like the one who would get a drug problem and be kicked out of the band


----------



## White Cluster

The time has come to face the simple truth.





*Alex




*



*Doesn't



*

















*Djent!!!*


----------



## ittoa666

Now we can get Claudio to join Periphery, and Misha to join coheed.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Yep.


----------



## JosephAOI

ittoa666 said:


> Now we can get Claudio to join Periphery, and Misha to join coheed.



This is the only way I see the situation turning out better than the original situation. Except I like Coheed without djentz and anything lower than D#2


----------



## SnowfaLL

I've been really into Periphery lately... such truely gifted songwriters. The solos on most of their songs are just perfect; not too technical/show-offish, but very catchy and unique at the same time... it reminds me of like a prog-metal version of David Gilmour, always hitting the right notes (cliche but true)

Try to get some shows up on the east coast of Canada soon! Halifax, Moncton, Fredericton, anywhere past Quebec and I'll definitely be first in line!


----------



## Goatchrist

I actually saw Periphery when Jake just broke his finger and Browne from Monuments just filled in for a few songs. It wasn't that bad, but I really hope they find/found a new one!! Layers are indeed important.

Also I talked to Alex after the show in February, he's a really nice guy, so this is bad news.  Maybe he joins another badass band, does a solo project or he fucks all the women so in 5 years we have a ton of djenting lttle Alexs.


----------



## PeteyG

gordonbombay said:


> So, it looks like we will never get a red seas fire record with all this stuff going on. Nolly will probably become permanent.


----------



## DLG

doubt they would take an english bloke in permanently, that would be kinda complicated.


----------



## Guitarholic

Like it says in the statement, they will have GUEST guitarists with them on the next tours. Nolly will fill in at Sonisphere and someone else (I can't say who just yet, don't want to spill the beans) will be filling in on the Australian tour.


----------



## HighGain510

Guitarholic said:


> Like it says in the statement, they will have GUEST guitarists with them on the next tours. Nolly will fill in at Sonisphere and someone else (I can't say who just yet, don't want to spill the beans) will be filling in on the Australian tour.



G'day, mates!  Sorry Jan, the cat is out of the bag now!


----------



## CrownofWorms

Hire Jeff Loomis to replace Alex


----------



## DLG

Guitarholic said:


> Like it says in the statement, they will have GUEST guitarists with them on the next tours. Nolly will fill in at Sonisphere and someone else (I can't say who just yet, don't want to spill the beans) will be filling in on the Australian tour.



this guy?


----------



## Guitarholic

HighGain510 said:


> G'day, mates!  Sorry Jan, the cat is out of the bag now!



It's all good.


----------



## Guitarholic

DLG said:


> this guy?



Nope, not me.


----------



## Emperoff

Bring Janick Gers to Periphery, this way he could actually do something


----------



## Xiphos68

Emperoff said:


> Bring Janick Gers to Periphery


----------



## Rook

I'm putting money on Browne, I know they're all a close bunch.


----------



## toiletstand

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002534322800

we all know its this guy. he's a wevendly chap he is.


----------



## space frog

Me no like Alex gone  That dude was cool, I hope it's all good though.

And lol @ that mourning thing on wiki XD


----------



## MF_Kitten

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Also filled in for Jake on the last Periphery tour when his finger was broke



AND when their bassist was away to get married (filling in with the bass obviously)


----------



## Guitarholic

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Also filled in for Jake on the last Periphery tour when his finger was broke



Only for the UK shows of the LXD tour though. For the rest they had Brownie from Monuments filling in (who then also filled in during the Fair To Midland tour).


----------



## Nimgoble

Mark Holcomb will be filling in.


----------



## brutalwizard

The Periphery Enhanced Q&A Ticket Bundle is $48 and includes:	
- 1 General admission Ticket	
- Access to Pre-show Gear Q&A and Meet & Greet with Periphery
- 1 Periphery T-Shirt	
- Periphery Digital Guitar Tab Download	
- 1 Commemorative VIP Laminate

48$ (for my show)


----------



## Xiphos68

Oh wow...sorry guys I didn't even realize what happened I thought we were all joking about a 4th guitarist.


----------



## space frog

brutalwizard said:


> The Periphery Enhanced Q&A Ticket Bundle is $48 and includes:
> - 1 General admission Ticket
> - Access to Pre-show Gear Q&A and Meet & Greet with Periphery
> - 1 Periphery T-Shirt
> - Periphery Digital Guitar Tab Download
> - 1 Commemorative VIP Laminate
> 
> 48$ (for my show)



Me like!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

You guys are all missing the most obvious, game changing guitarist...


----------



## brutalwizard

i think your all missing the point 

ACCESS to PRE SHOW GEAR.


----------



## Dan

Emperoff said:


> Bring Janick Gers to Periphery, this way he could actually do something



He lives down the road from my other guitarist. He has like... THE easiest job in metal 

Sad to hear about Alex, but the show must go on and all that jazz, im sure they will find someone soon enough. Not as if they have a shortage of OMFG I HEART YOU BULB guitarists is there? 

I think Jake should just grow another two arms to make up for the broken finger.


----------



## MikeH

brutalwizard said:


> i think your all missing the point
> 
> ACCESS to PRE SHOW GEAR.



Yeah, we all already know what the hell they play. It says Gear Q&A, not a "here, play our shit!" pass. 

Sucks about Alex. Seemed like a cool guy, but I'm sure they'll get someone to fit the bill.


----------



## synapzee

This is Spencer's solo project if you haven't heard it yet.


----------



## brutalwizard

Ibz_rg said:


> Yeah, we all already know what the hell they play. It says Gear Q&A, not a "here, play our shit!" pass.
> 
> Sucks about Alex. Seemed like a cool guy, but I'm sure they'll get someone to fit the bill.



yeah i meant it like access to the preshow, and gear talkish stuff,

i wanna meet the contorsionist also, cause they have never been here haha!!

and try the human abstract, they just seem unapproachable, just they vibe i got when they opened for BOO


----------



## red1010

Ibz_rg said:


> but I'm sure they'll get someone to fit the bill.



I can't wait to see who the special guest is. Last time I saw The Contortionist their guitarist Robby filled in for half of Volumes set. I would love to see him fill in for Alex  

Exoplanet is the tits and The Contortionist's live set is so derp. I'm so ready to see them again.


----------



## Isan

Mark Holcomb should be the new permanent third guitarist for Periphery! |Facebook


----------



## Guitarholic

hahahaha, gonna send this to Mark now 

hahaha


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitarholic said:


> hahahaha, gonna send this to Mark now
> 
> hahaha








wait, was he serious?


----------



## JosephAOI

Isan said:


> Mark Holcomb should be the new permanent third guitarist for Periphery! |Facebook


 

Jake, Tom, Casey Sabol, AND MARK HOLCOMB joined!!!


----------



## Xiphos68

JosephAOI said:


> Jake, Tom, Casey Sabol, AND MARK HOLCOMB joined!!!



Haha


----------



## ittoa666

JosephAOI said:


> This is the only way I see the situation turning out better than the original situation. Except I like Coheed without djentz and anything lower than D#2


----------



## Prydogga

JosephAOI said:


> Jake, Tom, Casey Sabol, AND MARK HOLCOMB joined!!!



They wouldn't have joined, they would have been invited by Calan.


----------



## space frog

Wow that group gets the lolstack XD

  
  
  



brutalwizard said:


> yeah i meant it like access to the preshow, and gear talkish stuff,
> 
> i wanna meet the contorsionist also, cause they have never been here haha!!
> 
> and try the human abstract, they just seem unapproachable, just they vibe i got when they opened for BOO



But... uuuuuggghhh I'd love to speak of theory with AJ


----------



## JosephAOI

Justin Gosnell and Lee Mckinney are in it too!!! It just gets better and better!


----------



## arkohors

Isan said:


> Mark Holcomb should be the new permanent third guitarist for Periphery! |Facebook



For once, someone created a facebook group worth joining


----------



## Isan

Hehe


----------



## Jango

synapzee said:


> This is Spencer's solo project if you haven't heard it yet.




I really, really like this. I could see Tommy from BTBAM and Spencer collaborating, judging by their solo projects...



Sucks to hear about Alex...


----------



## sahaal




----------



## Guitarholic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> wait, was he serious?



Who? Me? Of course I was, haha. Mraky is one of my closest friends here in DC.


----------



## KrewZ

synapzee said:


> This is Spencer's solo project if you haven't heard it yet.




Thats cool as hell. I like it alot. I'll have to keep up with his solo stuff more.

Also whoever they chose as their 3rd guitar player I'm sure we wont be dissapointed!


----------



## Guamskyy

Spencer's side project is pretty good, but not something I would want to be listening to with the windows rolled down rolling up to a red light. It sounds like something 13 year old girls would put on there playlist...which includes attack attack and design the skyline.... *Puts flame shield on*


----------



## Bradd

brutalwizard said:


> The Periphery Enhanced Q&A Ticket Bundle is $48 and includes:
> - 1 General admission Ticket
> - Access to Pre-show Gear Q&A and Meet & Greet with Periphery
> - 1 Periphery T-Shirt
> - Periphery Digital Guitar Tab Download
> - 1 Commemorative VIP Laminate
> 
> 48$ (for my show)




HOW THE FUCK DO I ACQUIRE THIS FOR THE BRISBANE SHOW!?!?!?!?!


----------



## space frog

^its for the NA tour bro :/


----------



## ROAR

Are there NO clips of Face Palm Mute?!?!??!


----------



## toiletstand

checked on twitter and no luck


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Damn, I want to hear that shit!


----------



## space frog

FFFUUUUUUUCK I wanna hear that stuff.

Btw, lol @ the Claudio Sanchez tag in the thread


----------



## Guitarholic

ROAR said:


> Are there NO clips of Face Palm Mute?!?!??!



Not yet, no. At least not no publicly available clips. But it's an amazing song! 
They'll probably play it on the headline tour in September ... wink wink nudge nudge  go get your tickets, haha
http://tixx1.artistarena.com/p&#8203;eriphery/


----------



## TimTomTum

Joined the Mark-Should-Join-Periphery Group on Facebook. Most epic plan ever! Maybe it would even be creative overkill


----------



## ROAR

Headlining tour I will be a part of.
Driving to Atl since they won't come to Nashville!!!
Jerkasauruses.


----------



## Guitarholic

Check this, Misha talks about the next Periphery album in this interview: Periphery At Sonisphere 2011 - NMETV Latest Music Videos and Clips | - NME.COM


----------



## ROAR

^Live drums and orchestral arrangements for this next album.
I'm not even ready for this.
I hope they do another vinyl release for it.


----------



## space frog

ROAR said:


> ^Live drums and orchestral arrangements for this next album.
> I'm not even ready for this.
> I hope they do another vinyl release for it.



*jaw drops*


----------



## toiletstand

cool


----------



## toiletstand

MEMOIRS FROM THE INTERWEB | Quick clip of Periphery yesterday at Sonisphere. ...

dont get too excited the clip, only features jetpacks was yes. this is the only videoive found so far.


----------



## DLG

spencer sounds great. that's all you can really get from the clip though.


----------



## toiletstand

just saw this on their page.


----------



## space frog

This is sounding pretty different, I am curious to hear what it sounds like in the studio, but it seems to be pretty nice... and fast lol


----------



## Ralyks

Based on the concept in Jetpacks Was Yes! and it may go across several albums?

Concept was yes!


----------



## KoenDercksen

CONCEPT WAS FUCKYEAH.

Face Palm Mute sounds great


----------



## Cynic

Is it just me or does Face Palm Mute sound thrashy in certain places?


----------



## DVRP

Cynic said:


> Is it just me or does Face Palm Mute sound thrashy in certain places?



I heard that too, and I love it. ALOT.


----------



## ROAR

This is sweet.
So stoked for the album.
They should just put this out right now as a single.


----------



## DVRP

Apparently I won a signed ep from Lambgoat.com or something like a month ago. Cool beans. Hoping I can still get it since I emailed back so late. /endrandomcomment


----------



## Cynic

Face Palm Mute: "It was actually based off of Spencer's song idea, we all put a bit of input, but that song is 95% him haha"

damn


----------



## Sikthness

Sounds cool. Periphery's song titles bother me though. I hate trying to convince people to listen to this "really awesome band on the cutting edge of the modern progressive metal movement, I mean just listen to the guitarwork on 'All New Materials' or 'Totla Mad'".


----------



## space frog

At least some titles mean something, like Zyglrox.


----------



## bulb

Sikthness said:


> Sounds cool. Periphery's song titles bother me though. I hate trying to convince people to listen to this "really awesome band on the cutting edge of the modern progressive metal movement, I mean just listen to the guitarwork on 'All New Materials' or 'Totla Mad'".



thats like...your opinion...man...


----------



## themike

Devin Townsend told me how insanely expensive recording orchestral parts and drums are - so kudos to them for doing it. 

Its awesome that it the self titled album was years in the making, yet now they are full steam ahead!


----------



## Guitarholic

Hope this one will answer all the "Alex" questions we've been getting: 

And I guess Matt spilled the beans on who will fill in on the upcoming AUS and US tour xD


----------



## prh

th3m1ke said:


> Devin Townsend told me how insanely expensive recording orchestral parts and drums are - so kudos to them for doing it.
> 
> Its awesome that it the self titled album was years in the making, yet now they are full steam ahead!



are they actually recording with an orchestra? i just assumed theyd be using some of those huge orchestral VSTs


----------



## Lukifer

Believe me when I say this, Im not trying to stir up shit, Im just curious. Matt said all live drums, does that mean no samples at all or still samples to fill in the spots where its needed but the main beats recorded from acoustic drums???


----------



## toiletstand

im guessing it will be a mix of acoustic and electronic.


----------



## Isan

Guitarholic said:


> Hope this one will answer all the "Alex" questions we've been getting:
> 
> And I guess Matt spilled the beans on who will fill in on the upcoming AUS and US tour xD




hahahah When he said mark holcomb was filling in Tom gave him a WTF?!??! look hahahha


----------



## VILARIKA

Damn, now I really can't wait for this NY show. Marc Holcomb + possible Racecar performance would make this show amazing.


----------



## tandjent

BRAND new song starts right after New Groove


----------



## space frog

Isan said:


> hahahah When he said mark holcomb was filling in Tom gave him a WTF?!??! look hahahha



lol yeah he looked at hime lik "dude, dude... you were NOT supposed to say it yet!!" 

that's good news though!


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> Believe me when I say this, Im not trying to stir up shit, Im just curious. Matt said all live drums, does that mean no samples at all or still samples to fill in the spots where its needed but the main beats recorded from acoustic drums???



we are using whatever combination of studio drums, samples and toontrack we need to get the best mix. when it comes to a studio release, we only focus on the output, and do what needs to be done to ensure that it is as good as possible


----------



## bulb

Here is a clip of Matt Halpern, Mike Malyan and Jay Postones's drum shed that happened the night we were practicing (at Jay's practice spot)


----------



## Cynic

Matt's face when he hits the ride had me rolling.


----------



## space frog

^Same XD This guy is prolly my favorite drummer only cuz of his attitude


----------



## roast

Would have loved to have caught Periphery at Sonisphere. Pity I was working, and my wallet was unforgiving. -_-

Any ideas when Periphery will be hitting Ireland?


----------



## bulb

Matt Halpern did a drumming masterclass at the Metal Hammer tent when we played Sonisphere, something we found out is not the most common occurrence at a festival, but it ended up working out really well! Drummer Magazine filmed it, and here it is:
part 1: YouTube - &#x202a;DRUMMER MAGAZINE @ Sonisphere 2011 - Matt Halpern/Periphery Drum Masterclass Part I&#x202c;&rlm;
part 2: YouTube - &#x202a;DRUMMER MAGAZINE @ Sonisphere 2011 - Matt Halpern/Periphery Drum Masterclass Part II&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> Matt Halpern did a drumming masterclass at the Metal Hammer tent when we played Sonisphere, something we found out is not the most common occurrence at a festival, but it ended up working out really well! Drummer Magazine filmed it, and here it is:
> part 1: YouTube - &#x202a;DRUMMER MAGAZINE @ Sonisphere 2011 - Matt Halpern/Periphery Drum Masterclass Part I&#x202c;&rlm;
> part 2: YouTube - &#x202a;DRUMMER MAGAZINE @ Sonisphere 2011 - Matt Halpern/Periphery Drum Masterclass Part II&#x202c;&rlm;


 
1:15 into the first video and your already pulling out the Misha jokes


----------



## bulb

VILARIKA said:


> 1:15 into the first video and your already pulling out the Misha jokes



im jewish, its in my blood haha


----------



## Guitarholic

Well, well, well ... xD


----------



## space frog

that masterclass is pretty nice! I never saw a drum masterclass, and that was really neat!


----------



## mhickman2

I remember seeing Matt at the tour right before their first album release. He spent 2 hrs after their set teaching a young kid basics on a wooden bench. I'm sure that small amount of time he spent with that kid had a huge impact on that kids motivation to play, as well as his musicianship. Definitely earned my respect on a personal level. Great to see him using the stage in a positive manner.


----------



## freakstreet

s


Guitarholic said:


> Well, well, well ... xD


haha...i noticed that too....and in the same video you can also see Jake after a couple of minutes


----------



## Guitarholic

freakstreet said:


> s
> haha...i noticed that too....and in the same video you can also see Jake after a couple of minutes



You don't see Jake in this one?! It's Misha, Jake and Tom in this screenshot, haha.


----------



## JakePeriphery

I hope its me picking a wedgie or something, that would be awesome!


----------



## Guitarholic

JakePeriphery said:


> I hope its me picking a wedgie or something, that would be awesome!



HAHA, that would be awesome dude. Have I shown you this picture yet? We have our very own Misha in the office now ... 24/7


----------



## HighGain510

MRAK!


----------



## Guitarholic

HighGain510 said:


> MRAK!



Mrakattack!


----------



## TheSilentWater

'Nother vid of Face Palm Mute (Facepalm Mute?) at Sonisphere. Audio's a little better in this one. Sounds pretty sweet if you ask me!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Guitarholic said:


> HAHA, that would be awesome dude. Have I shown you this picture yet? We have our very own Misha in the office now ... 24/7



I want that in my room so when I feel the need to "have a talk with myself" I can look over at Misha and see his "" face


----------



## Guitarholic

ZOMB13 said:


> I want that in my room so when I feel the need to "have a talk with myself" I can look over at Misha and see his "" face



My the Misha


----------



## space frog

nevermind


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> ^Spammer reported



what is this i dont even


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> what is this i dont even



You shouldn't expect more from a space frog.


----------



## Cynic

space frog said:


> ^Spammer reported



space frog 4 mod


----------



## freakstreet

Guitarholic said:


> You don't see Jake in this one?! It's Misha, Jake and Tom in this screenshot, haha.



Hahah...sorry...i replied to that at 7 in the morning before i headed off to work...wasnt really at my sharpest...


----------



## space frog

lol didnt mean that guitarholic was a spammer...



Kurkkuviipale said:


> You shouldn't expect more from a space frog.



lolwut?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

space frog said:


> lol didnt mean that guitarholic was a spammer...
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut?



nvm, just trollin' around.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

DLG said:


>



Necro-quote but is this Gucci? And why is this a GIF if its so short? Id love if this was longer and showed him taking off his glasses.


----------



## Jackrat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dEu62fbmZ0

Check out my Icarus cover on a cheap 6! I've got better guitars but this is the only one I've set up for this tuning.


----------



## Ralyks

Just saw the Facebook post confirming Racecar on the Frak The Gods tour.
Fraking. Awesome.


----------



## VILARIKA

Ralyks said:


> Just saw the Facebook post confirming Racecar on the Frak The Gods tour.
> Fraking. Awesome.


 

Close to a thousand people liked the post that asked if they should play Racecar, thats pretttty crazy. Just when I thought most people only liked Icarus Lives and Ragtime Dandies..

EDIT: 1,100 range now, haha


----------



## space frog

Ralyks said:


> Just saw the Facebook post confirming Racecar on the Frak The Gods tour.
> Fraking. Awesome.



I just shit myself. This will be awesome


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I hope it gets on a 1080p HD video, shot from multiple spots.

Please?


----------



## Guitarholic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I hope it gets on a 1080p HD video, shot from multiple spots.
> 
> Please?



Hm ... I like that idea ... hm


----------



## Malkav

I just hope the audio quality doesn't suck, like the sonisphere videos, I'm getting really over finding handycam vids with awful sound quality but the video is in HD...WTF is the point?

Kudos to the idea of playing Racecar though, the question still remains, who tackle da solo?


----------



## toiletstand

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I hope it gets on a 1080p HD video, shot from multiple spots.
> 
> Please?




if nin fans coordinated a huge concert recording on their own im sure periphery fans could do it to


----------



## bulb

Malkav said:


> I just hope the audio quality doesn't suck, like the sonisphere videos, I'm getting really over finding handycam vids with awful sound quality but the video is in HD...WTF is the point?
> 
> Kudos to the idea of playing Racecar though, the question still remains, who tackle da solo?



i have this horrible feeling its going to fall on me, im going to have to do my best to replicate some semblance of it because i dont have the necessary skills to actually pull it off.../fml


----------



## themike

tltstand said:


> if nin fans coordinated a huge concert recording on their own im sure periphery fans could do it to


 
If Misha wants to set something up I'm sure a bunch of us here can help out. I do some recreational videography and shoot in 1080p with an external Condensor Mic for loud shows. Combine the live audio with soundboard audio you have yourself something amazing.


----------



## Ralyks

bulb said:


> i have this horrible feeling its going to fall on me, im going to have to do my best to replicate some semblance of it because i dont have the necessary skills to actually pull it off.../fml



Naw, I think you got this. Worse case, maybe Loomis should catch a plane to NYC on 10/5


----------



## Ninetyfour

Having Loomis guest for it would blow my mind.


----------



## PeteyG

I say program in a really obnoxious synth version of the Loomis solo and just have that play through the FOH live, all the trolls and haters would blatantly love it.


----------



## Antenna

PeteyG said:


> I say program in a really obnoxious synth version of the Loomis solo and just have that play through the FOH live, all the trolls and haters would blatantly love it.


 
Even more awesome would be while that 8 bit synthy madness was going on, to see misha making an o face and faking playing it on stage! This forum would explode with the "OMG Misha I need your synthy Axe FX Patch TIME: Now!" comments.


----------



## Cynic

Antenna said:


> Even more awesome would be while that 8 bit synthy madness was going on, to see misha making an o face and faking playing it on stage! This forum would explode with the "OMG Misha I need your synthy Axe FX Patch TIME: Now!" comments.



"boost midz"


----------



## Antenna

Cynic said:


> "boost midz"


----------



## bulb

im going to ask nolly to learn it and then teach it to me haha, no im serious


----------



## Antenna

Hahaha, do what you gotta do bro. Nolly should do a get up with a projector screen and some pyro so he can talk to people like he's the Wizard of Oz. 

...I'm just saying it'd be an applicable thing to do, he is a whiz of a wiz if ever a wiz there was.....


----------



## Poho

I plan to drive ten hours to NYC just to see them play Racecar


----------



## Lukifer

Hey from what I remember Loomis isnt with Nevermore so maybe, like, uhhhhh there is your replacement for Alex!!


----------



## bulb

This was filmed a year ago and FINALLY was posted up
but its pretty cool
especially if you want to see what our "home" on the road looks like
you can see Scary Gary in this and Palsy Pete (our old trailer)
although back then he hadnt earned his real name yet hehe...
Digital Tour Bus


----------



## toiletstand

i saw those bunks and the little claustrophobe in me started panicking haha.


----------



## toiletstand

not sure if this was posted already or not


----------



## sk3ks1s

bulb said:


> Digital Tour Bus



Haha.
Ghetto-Mobile Cribs


----------



## Psychobuddy

Axe-Fx 2 anyone?


----------



## ZXIIIT

bulb said:


> This was filmed a year ago and FINALLY was posted up
> but its pretty cool
> especially if you want to see what our "home" on the road looks like
> you can see Scary Gary in this and Palsy Pete (our old trailer)
> although back then he hadnt earned his real name yet hehe...
> Digital Tour Bus



Lol, for a second I thought you were talking about this Scary Gary....


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Antenna

I'd like to be that guy that buts his head into comment on these videos and says what everyone already knows.... 

This can only mean good things. 

Elliot, why no squirt vid leaks?


----------



## matt397

Sick little groove at the end of that last vid


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Psychobuddy said:


> Axe-Fx 2 anyone?




Oh, bulb you've gotta do a test clip for that machine!!!


----------



## mountainjam

kind of OT here, but I couldn't help but notice jeff sporting a periphery t shirt in this new teaser vid he just released


----------



## mikernaut

and he's "Rick Rollin" ( on the tv)


----------



## Mwoit

Does this mean you'll be getting rid of your Ultras now? Or are you going to use a mix of Axe FX II and I's?


----------



## Guitarholic

mountainjam said:


> kind of OT here, but I couldn't help but notice jeff sporting a periphery t shirt in this new teaser vid he just released




HAHAHAHA. YESSS! I sent him three shirts actually. Two Periphery shirts and a Haunted Shores shirt.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bulb said:


> im going to ask nolly to learn it and then teach it to me haha, no im serious



Apparently he watches Rick Astley, you could try playing the Never Gonna Give You Up video while playing.


----------



## space frog

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Oh, bulb you've gotta do a test clip for that machine!!!





Face Palm Mute


----------



## ROAR

SPACE FROG IS GENIUS


----------



## Demanufacture

It's been a long time since I've been on here, I think It's been over a year since the last time I logged on but something dragged me to come back on here and that's Periphery! I heard a song on Pandora Radio and I was like woah is that bulb's band? ever since I've been listening to the album everyday and cannot wait to go see them on the "Frak The Gods" tour September 29th in Joliet, Illinois and plan to meet the band and get all my merch goodies to support them as much as I can and pick up the album and get it signed by all the members "hopefully"!

Being guitar less as I am right now is driving me f#@$ing crazy! 

I've always loved those hard picking chuggy open riffs and finally something that I can compare to. Fear Factory has always been my favorite band but Periphery steals the new position for me. I love the heavy chuggy melodic ambient background they have in there music and I'm very impressed with Spencer Sotelo's vocals, at first I didn't like his vocals but It grew on me and I love it!


----------



## jeremyb




----------



## Demanufacture

jeremyb said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/68/csb1.jpg



Hmm, maybe Rick was right this website has gone downhill and is full of douches now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Demanufacture said:


> Hmm, maybe Rick was right this website has gone downhill and is full of douches now.



No, your post was irrelevant.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Demanufacture said:


> Hmm, maybe Rick was right this website has gone downhill and is full of douches now.



I'm gonna leave this here as a completely friendly note:

You logged in after a year.Before that you knew bulb was already building reputation over here.After a year you listen a song of his on Pandora radio meaning his band got signed right?Is there a slight possibility that everything periphery does isn't known in the very forum bulb started building rep?All you needed to do was a quick search for verification.

The mods got tired of all the ZOMG PERIPHERY threads every time someone discovers them or posts their news , hence yours got merged here. 

 Just chill and enjoy it's not that bad here


----------



## TimTomTum

Axefx II High Gain Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
I have to admit, at first I thought its nothing special ( the chugging and stuff) but the sparkling chords at the end! Woah!


----------



## technomancer

Demanufacture said:


> Hmm, maybe Rick was right this website has gone downhill and is full of douches now.



Rick's just pissed off because we told him to stop representing himself as part of the site staff to score backstage passes 

That said, you made post 3900 and something in the Periphery fanboi thread to say Periphery is awesome... Very cool that you like them, and one or two of the responses were more obnoxious than needed, but your post was a little redundant.


----------



## Jogeta

EDIT: i r slowpoke! only just saw that Alex isn't in the Periphery anymore!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Jogeta said:


> EDIT: *I* *am a* slowpoke! only just saw that Alex isn't in the Periphery anymore!



I've been trying to correct people less, but really? Really? "i r" isn't even proper grammar, let alone spelling! 
/minirant


----------



## Jogeta

dragonblade629 said:


> I've been trying to correct people less, but really? Really? "i r" isn't even proper grammar, let alone spelling!
> /minirant





















"I R" not proper grammar?














YOU am not proper grammar!!







Explaination of IR Baboon <-<< Missing the memo made me feel like this guy


----------



## Demanufacture

Deadnightshade said:


> I'm gonna leave this here as a completely friendly note:
> 
> You logged in after a year.Before that you knew bulb was already building reputation over here.After a year you listen a song of his on Pandora radio meaning his band got signed right?Is there a slight possibility that everything periphery does isn't known in the very forum bulb started building rep?All you needed to do was a quick search for verification.
> 
> The mods got tired of all the ZOMG PERIPHERY threads every time someone discovers them or posts their news , hence yours got merged here.
> 
> Just chill and enjoy it's not that bad here



Well when I was on this website I really never checked out bulb's stuff or Periphery so I was shocked when I heard one of many amazing songs off there album. I really only came on here for updates on Dino Cazares and Fear Factory reuniting to make another album and reading NGD threads and drooling over custom LAC's.


----------



## Demanufacture

technomancer said:


> Rick's just pissed off because we told him to stop representing himself as part of the site staff to score backstage passes
> 
> That said, you made post 3900 and something in the Periphery fanboi thread to say Periphery is awesome... Very cool that you like them, and one or two of the responses were more obnoxious than needed, but your post was a little redundant.



No, actually my post was merged into this omega Periphery thread that I knew nothing about and liking a band these days is "fan boyish"? 
I don't know how dropping in and saying hello to everyone that remembers me and sharing my thoughts on Periphery and how I discovered them is redundant but whatever you think.


----------



## Lukifer

Jogeta said:


> EDIT: i r slowpoke! only just saw that Alex isn't in the Periphery anymore!



Totally made me lol. I got what you were saying!!! I guess some hasnt ever watched I Am Weasel!! 

Anyways..... uh yeah.... Axe-FxII wooo hooo!!


----------



## danieluber1337

dragonblade629 said:


> "i r" isn't even proper grammar, let alone spelling!



I believe that that is the point...? Haha


----------



## bulb

Demanufacture said:


> No, actually my post was merged into this omega Periphery thread that I knew nothing about and liking a band these days is "fan boyish"?
> I don't know how dropping in and saying hello to everyone that remembers me and sharing my thoughts on Periphery and how I discovered them is redundant but whatever you think.


Hey thanks for the kind words dude. And just remember the unspoken forum golden rule, if someone annoys you, just ignore them because then its like they never said anything, thats always your best bet! Theres a good crowd here with a few bad apples that shouldnt ruin your fun unless you let them hehe.


----------



## Lukifer

So how much Axe-fx II time have you logged so far Bulb??? I wouldnt sleep much if I had one!!!


----------



## Demanufacture

bulb said:


> Hey thanks for the kind words dude. And just remember the unspoken forum golden rule, if someone annoys you, just ignore them because then its like they never said anything, thats always your best bet! Theres a good crowd here with a few bad apples that shouldnt ruin your fun unless you let them hehe.



No problem Misha, your dedication to your music and song writing is amazing.
I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys live on September 29th and hopefully get to meet the band.

Edit: btw I'm Joey Forbes on facebook, I sent you a message not to long ago.


----------



## Antenna

Axefx II Clean Test by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Damn Meesh sounds good! You're fucking ability to turn out a perfect patch in like less than a day is fucking amazing!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Misha, you new tones sound amazing! Although, when my teacher, Tobias Hurwitz, talked to you when you did that clinic a few weeks ago, he said that you said that you weren't gonna get one 

By the way, my band (Beneath the Sovereign) will be opening on the October 8th night of your show at the Ottobar in Maryland. I'm certain I will be running into you backstage! We are all super stoked to play with you


----------



## SnowfaLL

Demanufacture said:


> Hmm, maybe Rick was right this website has gone downhill and is full of douches now.



To be honest, I found it almost the exact opposite; most of the douchebags left SS.org and went to that other forum, this forum is pretty good now, despite the amount of new members who think trolling is fun/acceptable. 

Anyways, enough about that.. this is a Periphery thread. Can't wait for a new album soon!

edit; haha just noticed one of the tags at the bottom is "no more bois =(" lol.. along with djentgasm.


----------



## technomancer

Demanufacture said:


> No, actually my post was merged into this omega Periphery thread that I knew nothing about and liking a band these days is "fan boyish"?
> I don't know how dropping in and saying hello to everyone that remembers me and sharing my thoughts on Periphery and how I discovered them is redundant but whatever you think.



This thread was created because everybody on here got sick of the 50 threads a day by new users going ZOMG PERIPHERY RULES!!!! I love them too, but when 3/4 of the General Music section is threads like that it gets a bit annoying as you tend to miss stuff about other bands 

Anyways, I was trying to be polite and explain why you got the response you did, but thanks for the attitude in return


----------



## Demanufacture

technomancer said:


> This thread was created because everybody on here got sick of the 50 threads a day by new users going ZOMG PERIPHERY RULES!!!! I love them too, but when 3/4 of the General Music section is threads like that it gets a bit annoying as you tend to miss stuff about other bands
> 
> Anyways, I was trying to be polite and explain why you got the response you did, but thanks for the attitude in return



No attitude here, just being a fellow djentleman.


----------



## space frog

technomancer said:


> This thread was created because everybody on here got sick of the 50 threads a day by new users going ZOMG PERIPHERY RULES!!!! I love them too, but when 3/4 of the General Music section is threads like that it gets a bit annoying as you tend to miss stuff about other bands
> 
> Anyways, I was trying to be polite and explain why you got the response you did, but thanks for the attitude in return



There should be a new forums section right underneath the General Music Discussion forum: the Periphery Music Discussion forums  Then he could've posted his thread and we wouldn't have had all this discussion about a simple post.

Ok no I'm not serious.


----------



## Guitarholic

Took my wife's new T3i over to Misha's today. 

















Getting ready for Australia!!!






While also having a good time


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^That's a nice guitar on that last pic!


----------



## Antenna

For real, I've been falling in love with that db1 Javelin since I first saw the build thread.


----------



## Fiction

Guitarholic, I've been racking my brain over who you are.. Are you holcomb or Jake? Haha

Also, I can't make it to the Sydney show which upsets me very much  especially seeing as I just got into tesseract


----------



## Cynic

Fiction said:


> Guitarholic, I've been racking my brain over who you are.. Are you holcomb or Jake? Haha
> 
> Also, I can't make it to the Sydney show which upsets me very much  especially seeing as I just got into tesseract



If it were one of the two, then it would be Mark considering Jake's username is JakePeriphery.


----------



## Prydogga

It's neither  

You'll hear his name in a few Periphery videos, maybe from NAMM? (IIRC) 

Also, Mark has his own account here.


----------



## Fiction

Cynic said:


> If it were one of the two, then it would be Mark considering Jake's username is JakePeriphery.



Ahkay, well I haven't seen jakes account around, an always assume this was him and now those photos of Mark. He seems to know everything periphery related so I just assumed it was one of the periphery guys haha.


----------



## toiletstand

as far as i know he works with periphery and he also used to own mishas black machine for a while. hes also a cool dude ha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Although his penis smells like nachos.


----------



## toiletstand

it happens to all of us at one point or another. brb shower


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## natspotats

jesus, hell ya he does!


----------



## AySay

Sounds good. If only spencer could do some good growliez...


----------



## Goatchrist

Already too late for a "inb4 Spencer hate". 

Yeah he good too! But I like Spencer's high vocals better, I think he fits Periphery very good.


----------



## theperfectcell6

Goatchrist said:


> Already too late for a "inb4 Spencer hate".
> 
> Yeah he good too! But I like Spencer's high vocals better, I think he fits Periphery very good.



Very well*. 

But, I agree.


----------



## Floppystrings

I think he sounds pretty good.

I wonder if he can hit the higher notes on Jetpack.

I just searched, that mic he is using can be had for $70. dope.


----------



## Deadnightshade

As far as the screaming goes, he sounds on par with Kidman,even slightly better!At least to my ears

Decent on the cleans but needs work cause he goes sliiiiightly out of tune at parts


----------



## JakePeriphery

Guitarhoilc is Jan! Jan the MAN! But it's actually pronounced Yon or Yawn if you want to bust his German nutsac hahah

He works with us and is a really great dude, he's an honorary member of Periph'!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

screaming/growling/whatever is really good
clean singing is shaky, but not bad


----------



## DLG

Deadnightshade said:


> As far as the screaming goes, he sounds on par with Kidman,even slightly better!


----------



## Guitarholic

JakePeriphery said:


> Guitarhoilc is Jan! Jan the MAN! But it's actually pronounced Yon or Yawn if you want to bust his German nutsac hahah
> 
> He works with us and is a really great dude, he's an honorary member of Periph'!



hahahahaha! well schank yu schank yu good shir





Fiction said:


> Guitarholic, I've been racking my brain over who you are.. Are you holcomb or Jake? Haha



I'm with their management


----------



## sk3ks1s

Guitarholic said:


> I'm with their management


----------



## Guitarholic

sk3ks1s said:


>



haha. Busted!


----------



## Goatchrist

^^
Good sense of humor is important!


----------



## Fiction

Makes sense, thanks for the answers!


----------



## matt397

squid-boy said:


>










That shit was bananas.


----------



## eclipsex1

So is anyone else going to the 3rd show? :O


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'll be at their Vancouver show.

























Oh wait...


----------



## eventhetrees

Stoked to see Kyle's videos getting some good feedback here!

He's a good friend of mine and has done vocals over a handful of my tracks, his vocals are ridiculously good.


----------



## Guamskyy

squid-boy said:


>




He is very good. The clean vocals in this song get you out of breathe quickly, and he was still able to hit those high notes. Hats off to you sir


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Nice cover! Cleans are... fine, but growls are perfect.

E: Ok, the last part of cleans were a lot better than the bizarre line in the middle. Wicked!


----------



## Djent

Just got my ticket for the Philly show!


----------



## themike

I SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOSE it would be cool for Mark to fill Alex's spot (at least for Australia and the headliner).


----------



## codync

eclipsex1 said:


> So is anyone else going to the 3rd show? :O



Yep, my band will opening for it! If you haven't heard, The Brewery is being demolished on August 1st, so we're waiting to hear from the promoter where the show will be relocated to.

I'm really bummed that I'll be missing Advent's final show, but I can't complain as this is a huge opportunity for my band. I'll at least see them in South Carolina the night before!


----------



## Guitarholic

th3m1ke said:


> I SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOSE it would be cool for Mark to fill Alex's spot (at least for Australia and the headliner).



Well ... he is filling in on the Australian tour.


----------



## themike

Guitarholic said:


> Well ... he is filling in on the Australian tour.



Oh Misha replied to me with "just Australia and the headliner" so I just transposed that to here. Blame the blub one Jan! hahah


----------



## Prydogga

Guitarholic said:


> hahahahaha! well schank yu schank yu good shir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with their management



Jan, now that I remember, does Justin still do management or any work with Periphery?


----------



## eclipsex1

codync said:


> Yep, my band will opening for it! If you haven't heard, The Brewery is being demolished on August 1st, so we're waiting to hear from the promoter where the show will be relocated to.
> 
> I'm really bummed that I'll be missing Advent's final show, but I can't complain as this is a huge opportunity for my band. I'll at least see them in South Carolina the night before!



That's awesome. I'll have to chek out your band, but it sucks that it's being demolished. I'd had no idea, but I'm a little ways from Raleigh haha. Hopefully it gets moved a little closer to me, although that's not likely.


----------



## tbb529

Prydogga said:


> Jan, now that I remember, does Justin still do management or any work with Periphery?



I am not Jan, but after hanging with Justin for a day last week, I'm pretty sure he's 100% occupied with his own band Vestascension! He had plenty of Periphery stories but I'm pretty sure he doesn't work with the band anymore.


----------



## Guitarholic

Prydogga said:


> Jan, now that I remember, does Justin still do management or any work with Periphery?



The Gosnellator? No. We have Alex Markides now who helps as the soundguy and in the future also as the tour manager. He's awesome. But we're all still good friends with Justin.


----------



## Guitarholic

th3m1ke said:


> Oh Misha replied to me with "just Australia and the headliner" so I just transposed that to here. Blame the blub one Jan! hahah



Well, Mark will most likely also fill in on the US tour. We'll see. So Misha was telling the truth


----------



## Guitarholic

It's finally up: 



Just in case: http://soundcloud.com/iambulb/mayones-8-string-test-clip


----------



## DLG

gauges?


----------



## MobiusR

DLG said:


> gauges?



searched around and only found this 

"Created to support the growing popularity of the 8-string electric guitar market, EXL140-8 XL Light Top Heavy Bottom (gauges .010  .074) are also being launched. Gauged properly for tuning to F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E, this new string set will retail for $18.40."


----------



## space frog

Nice anyone know if they plan to release different gauges or that will be the only ones for now?


----------



## Guitarholic

space frog said:


> Nice anyone know if they plan to release different gauges or that will be the only ones for now?



There will be a different gauge set coming out soon, yes. Not allowed to say what though  Not YET!




MobiusR said:


> searched around and only found this
> 
> "Created to support the growing popularity of the 8-string electric guitar market, EXL140-8 XL Light Top Heavy Bottom (gauges .010 &#8211; .074) are also being launched. Gauged properly for tuning to F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E, this new string set will retail for $18.40."



Gauges are 10, 13, 17, 30, 42, 54, 64, 74


----------



## RubenBernges

42 for A und 54 for E in a string set that is mainly designed for guitars with 27" scale (or even longer)? People who want THAT much tension on their strings would never play a 74 at F#.

I'm getting my hopes up for the other set though.


----------



## MobiusR

RubenBernges said:


> 42 for A und 54 for E in a string set that is mainly designed for guitars with 27" scale (or even longer)? People who want THAT much tension on their strings would never play a 74 at F#.
> 
> I'm getting my hopes up for the other set though.



usually the tuning is a F or a E or Eb


----------



## space frog

Guitarholic said:


> There will be a different gauge set coming out soon, yes. Not allowed to say what though  Not YET!



Nice!! Hopefully there will be somewhat lighter gauges for Drop F# tuning 

And sorry for spamming with questions, but for what scale length are those gauges best?


----------



## p0ke




----------



## prh

brisbane fellas, how was the show? setlist? is mark holcomb amazing?


----------



## Deadnightshade

MobiusR said:


> searched around and only found this
> 
> "Created to support the growing popularity of the 8-string electric guitar market, EXL140-8 XL Light Top Heavy Bottom (gauges .010  .074) are also being launched. *Gauged properly* for tuning to F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E, this new string set will retail for $18.40."






It would be funny,if it weren't so sad


----------



## Guitarholic

Just got a bunch of'em. I'll give them a try on my Mayones. Guess they'll be a tiny bit too thick


----------



## MobiusR

Guitarholic said:


> Just got a bunch of'em. I'll give them a try on my Mayones. Guess they'll be a tiny bit too thick



Can someone tell D'Addario to start using different colors


----------



## Jackrat

Okay so Misha, how did Jeff guest soloing on the album come to be?


----------



## etcetera

prh said:


> brisbane fellas, how was the show? setlist? is mark holcomb amazing?



The show was absolutely amazing, I never expected it to be that good! 

Tesseract blew everyone away, everything about their performance was just ridiculous. Their sound/performance/stage presence was perfect. Dan Tompkins in particular was awesome, hit every note spot on and his stage presence/crowd control is _intense. _

Periphery were also amazing, I was near the desk for a fair bit of their set so got a bit of a better idea of the sound. It was definitely massive, djenty, etc but there were a few points where it was a little overwhelming and even though I'm really familiar with all their stuff it became difficult to keep track of what was going on. I can imagine how hard it is to try and mix a band like that though and keep everything clear in a live context. Mark did really well given how long he probably had to learn all the material. But yeah, nit picking aside, it was great! 

I can't remember exactly what the sets were (it's surprisingly hard after the gig) but here's a rough guess, probably not in order:

Tesseract: Hollow, Deception, The Impossible, Perfection (?), April, Sunrise, Origin, Nascent and Acceptance.
Periphery: New Groove, Light, Frak The Gods, Jetpacks, Insomnia, Icarus Lives, Totla Mad, Zyglrox (?), Letter Experiment (?), Buttersnips, The Walk, and Racecar. Also, I'm pretty sure I heard some of Jake's solo electronic stuff in the interludes, that Matt was jamming along to.

Also got to speak (fanboy/molest) Misha and Spencer at the merch booth afterwards, they were both really nice and approachable guys.

/fanboy

Oh, and they didn't really play Racecar


----------



## NovaReaper

Guitarholic said:


> Just got a bunch of'em. I'll give them a try on my Mayones. Guess they'll be a tiny bit too thick



It's funny how different everyone's preferences are. Those would be way too light for me.


----------



## Winspear

^ What an odd set. I can see why you'd say the top three strings are way too light if you don't like 10's, but the set seems to SKIP a gauge after the G string. 54 42 30 is an incredibly heavy EAD in my opinion. How odd to put that right next to the 10's GBE. The bottom two strings are perfect. If they'd just change the 54 42 30 to something like 49 36 26 it would be lovely.


----------



## BlackdOut177

Well this is quite funny...


----------



## DLG

I can haz da-gent?


----------



## sahaal

I lol'd every time he said da-jent


----------



## Antenna

.... That dude did that to be funny right? You can't possibly be that wrong unintentionally. I dunno though unless he spits that canadian out of his mouth I'll never be able to tell. 


No offense hoser's.


----------



## Lukifer

You know I speak way more intelligent sentences when Im drunk and half asleep than that guy. Seriously was he wasted??? I do like his version of mouth da-jent!!! dun dun da diddle de!!!!


----------



## Metal_Webb

"...from the way he frames his chords..
*high Pitched* de de de..."

/me facepalm


On another note, Periphery were bloody awesome last night in Sydjney


----------



## Demanufacture

BlackdOut177 said:


> Well this is quite funny...




lol i'm not saying anything but what a DUMBASS.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l




----------



## Demanufacture

chasedowbr00t4l said:


>



LOOOL


----------



## Lukifer

Fuckin noob...


----------



## Universe74

Stealthtastic said:


> I'll be at their Vancouver show.
> 
> Oh wait...



ARRRRGH! Fuuuuuu...


----------



## DLG

shit is mad atonal, son

the way dude uses words he doesn't understand reminds me of the way mike tyson was trying to talk when he just got out of prison


----------



## Prydogga

Meshuggah is more atonal than Periphery, if either of the bands are ever not showing a key. 

Legato =//= Atonal

Also, invented =//= being better at it than other player.

This guy has an IQ similar to that of an old lamp post...


----------



## Bradd

who is this dude on the youtubes. i feel dumber for watching this pile of crap.


----------



## matt397

Antenna said:


> I dunno though unless he spits that canadian out of his mouth I'll never be able to tell.



This makes almost less sense than all the verbal diarrhea that came out of that kids mouth.


----------



## prh

Metal_Webb said:


> Sydjney





my quick sydney review: fucking flawless, tesseract absolutely killed, periphery also. goddamn spencer has improved. being like front centre the entire time and having dan from tesseract and spencer both grab my arm and scream lyrics to me personally is definitely among the greatest concert moments of my life, so fucking good, still buzzed from the gig!


----------



## Metal_Webb

prh said:


> my quick sydney review: fucking flawless, tesseract absolutely killed, periphery also. goddamn spencer has improved. being like front centre the entire time and having dan from tesseract and spencer both grab my arm and scream lyrics to me personally is definitely among the greatest concert moments of my life, so fucking good, still buzzed from the gig!



I totally agree. The energy in the place was incredible, the 'racT have got an incredible stage presence and the feeling from their set was something else all together . Periphery tore it up, exactly what I was expecting and Icarus Lives for the encore was a good way to end the night.
My neck's gonna be sore for the next few days though, too much 
Also getting one of Jay from TesseracT drumsitcks made my night


----------



## prh

HAHA "the 'ract" sounds like some sort of skin condition

and you bastard, i was a few millimetres away from catching that stick 

now i cant wait for them to come back!


----------



## theo

just got home from the melbourne gig, was a great night, surprising to see jake and misha working the merch stall. Tesseract and 12 foot ninja were absolutely amazing, the sound for periphery was a pretty big let down though :/


----------



## space frog

Antenna said:


> .... That dude did that to be funny right? You can't possibly be that wrong unintentionally. I dunno though unless he spits that canadian out of his mouth I'll never be able to tell.
> 
> 
> No offense hoser's.



dude... I mean... I'm canadian and I couldnt understand a word XD


----------



## MobiusR

DID SOME FILM RACECAR?! 


OMGOMGOMGOMG I GOTTA SEE THIS NOW


----------



## theo

They didn't play it for us.. even though the crowd was chanting for it as an encore and going mental.


----------



## Tomo009

theo said:


> They didn't play it for us.. even though the crowd was chanting for it as an encore and going mental.



From where I was I heard The Walk louder to be honest.

Dunno what was up with the sound though, wasn't as bad with ear plugs but there was a shrill tone playing and the guitars blended into each other a bit. The band were amazing but the sound was disappointing. It seemed like there were problems right from Tesseract's sound check. 

Was discussing it with a friend, he thinks it was mixed for one guitar. 

Was really cool that the guys were at the merch bench themselves.


----------



## theo

Tesseract sounded really really clear from where I was, although when they were soundchecking the guitarist on the right had problems. I didn't have plugs stupidly, forgot em.


EDIT: forgot to mention, I got a periphery pick too. I think its one of jakes ones


----------



## Tomo009

theo said:


> Tesseract sounded really really clear from where I was, although when they were soundchecking the guitarist on the right had problems. I didn't have plugs stupidly, forgot em.
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention, I got a periphery pick too. I think its one of jakes ones



There was definitely a balance problem with the guitar volume in Tesseract's set, the left side was noticeably louder. I was kind of far back though, just in front of the sound booth.


----------



## theo

sounds like you were standing next to me then, I was front and centre on the top step. For the distorted parts it sounded a lot quieter, but the cleans were really well balanced I thought


----------



## Antenna

matt397 said:


> This makes almost less sense than all the verbal diarrhea that came out of that kids mouth.


 


space frog said:


> dude... I mean... I'm canadian and I couldnt understand a word XD


 
 I joke, I joke! Apologies for the accent humor. I do have a southern draw, so anybody can pick on how uneducated that sounds. No offense intended bro's. Guess I need to work on my foreign relations and cultural sensativity.... and d-jenting as well


----------



## Tomo009

theo said:


> sounds like you were standing next to me then, I was front and centre on the top step. For the distorted parts it sounded a lot quieter, but the cleans were really well balanced I thought



Haha what is the name of your band? Maybe you were right in front of me XD. And yeah the cleans did sound pretty good for both bands really, at least with the ear plugs, my friend said they were a bit shrill without them.


----------



## theo

We don't have a name as of yet.


----------



## Tomo009

theo said:


> We don't have a name as of yet.



Ah for a second I thought we were heading for a major coincidence, was with a friend who plays in Malignus.


----------



## theo

Nah guess not, regardless. did you see 12 foot? their new tracks were RAD


----------



## G2een

What did tesseract play as far as songs?


----------



## sojorel

theo said:


> sounds like you were standing next to me then, I was front and centre on the top step. For the distorted parts it sounded a lot quieter, but the cleans were really well balanced I thought



Haha, that's where I was standing too.



On another note, I'm pretty confident the tone issues came from the black PRS that bulb was playing


----------



## Tomo009

sojorel said:


> Haha, that's where I was standing too.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm pretty confident the tone issues came from the black PRS that bulb was playing



I'm pretty convinced there was some underlying problem, because Tesseract didn't seem happy while sound checking either and it was all the guitars in Periphery, that was the problem I think, they all sounded the same. Would be interesting to hear from the band, because there seemed to be something happening before they started.


----------



## theo

Tomo009 said:


> I'm pretty convinced there was some underlying problem, because Tesseract didn't seem happy while sound checking either and it was all the guitars in Periphery, that was the problem I think, they all sounded the same. Would be interesting to hear from the band, because there seemed to be something happening before they started.



agreed, Tesseract didnt seem very happy. And I thought that all the guitars were too loud for each other, there needed to be more dynamics, I'm just wondering if there were some weird compression issues going on at the desk.


----------



## Arterial

i was talking to mish and he said that periphery couldnt bring their usual/US sound guy and had to use a different guy on their australian tour..


----------



## theo

was that at the merch stall or over the net?


----------



## Isan

Arterial said:


> i was talking to mish and he said that periphery couldnt bring their usual/US sound guy and had to use a different guy on their australian tour..



Yeah Alex Markides is the boss! Sucks he couldnt make the tour!


----------



## Arterial

theo said:


> was that at the merch stall or over the net?


it was at the meet and greet yesterday =P


----------



## Tranquilliser

Periphery and Tesseract slayed in Melbourne on Sunday night.
So good.


----------



## theo

anyone wanna buy a periphery pick?


----------



## Santuzzo

Does anybody of you know if/where the Periphery instrumental album is available in Europe?

I checked on iTunes, but it's only available in the US iTunes store, not on a European iTunes.


----------



## Guitarholic

theo said:


> EDIT: forgot to mention, I got a periphery pick too. I think its one of jakes ones



If it's white with a signature on it than it's Jake's. Misha's signature (on their InTune picks) says "Bulb" ... plus it's red ink


----------



## theo

It's Jakes then, thanks Guitarholic


----------



## bulb

Tomo009 said:


> I'm pretty convinced there was some underlying problem, because Tesseract didn't seem happy while sound checking either and it was all the guitars in Periphery, that was the problem I think, they all sounded the same. Would be interesting to hear from the band, because there seemed to be something happening before they started.



Yeah i have heard mixed reviews about the sound in general, and from what i could tell it was very dependent on where you were standing too.

We couldnt afford to bring our soundguy Alex Markides (who we usually never leave home without since he is as much a part of Periphery as any of us at this point) but if we had the cost of his tickets we wouldnt have had the finances to pull off the tour.

We got an aussie kid by the name of Aiden King (Or Aids as we called him) who did it on short notice and who did a great job given that he had to learn how to mix us on the fly (and we are a hard band to mix...)

Thanks to the shows being successful (all three shows were SOLD OUT! Thanks so much guys!!) Next time around we will definitely be able to bring Markides with us, and we will most likely bring Aids along too as a monitor engineer as he really did a fantastic job for what he was working with...

We probably will also allow for more time in between shows and time to adjust to jetlag. Melbourne was a tough day for all of us, we were all ready to pass out about an hour before we went on haha. But you live and learn! All in all it was an absolutely amazing and awesome experience for all of us, and we cant wait to come back soon!


----------



## bulb

Guitarholic said:


> If it's white with a signature on it than it's Jake's. Misha's signature (on their InTune picks) says "Bulb" ... plus it's red ink



Jan i have been kinda addicted to the Light Black Ice ones, we should hit up Intune and see if they can make the same thing with my signature on it maybes?


----------



## space frog

Wow all 3 shows sold out, that's amazing! I gotta say that I would prolly have sacrificed a ball to see Periphery and TesseracT on the same stage.


----------



## kjhsfjk

Guitarholic said:


> It's finally up:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case: Mayones 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




anybody know the name of the song misha is playing in the beginning of this vid?


----------



## drmosh

kjhsfjk said:


> anybody know the name of the song misha is playing in the beginning of this vid?



It's linked right there in the post you quoted...


----------



## Tomo009

bulb said:


> Yeah i have heard mixed reviews about the sound in general, and from what i could tell it was very dependent on where you were standing too.
> 
> We couldnt afford to bring our soundguy Alex Markides (who we usually never leave home without since he is as much a part of Periphery as any of us at this point) but if we had the cost of his tickets we wouldnt have had the finances to pull off the tour.
> 
> We got an aussie kid by the name of Aiden King (Or Aids as we called him) who did it on short notice and who did a great job given that he had to learn how to mix us on the fly (and we are a hard band to mix...)
> 
> Thanks to the shows being successful (all three shows were SOLD OUT! Thanks so much guys!!) Next time around we will definitely be able to bring Markides with us, and we will most likely bring Aids along too as a monitor engineer as he really did a fantastic job for what he was working with...
> 
> We probably will also allow for more time in between shows and time to adjust to jetlag. Melbourne was a tough day for all of us, we were all ready to pass out about an hour before we went on haha. But you live and learn! All in all it was an absolutely amazing and awesome experience for all of us, and we cant wait to come back soon!



Was insane how many people were flooding Swanston Street beforehand. Haven't seen an early turnout like that to a city show before. In fact the only show I think I've been to that was so packed was Metallica.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

kjhsfjk said:


> anybody know the name of the song misha is playing in the beginning of this vid?



It's here:

Mayones 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Guamskyy

Damn dude, soo many good shows coming up starting next month! Peripery and The Contortionist, Misery Signals and After the Burial, AND Animals as Leaders and Tesseract? Aww hell yeah


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> Jan i have been kinda addicted to the Light Black Ice ones, we should hit up Intune and see if they can make the same thing with my signature on it maybes?



Ooooon it  I'll give Bert a call later. Which ones? .80mm? 

Welcome back home!!!


----------



## bulb

Guitarholic said:


> Ooooon it  I'll give Bert a call later. Which ones? .80mm?
> 
> Welcome back home!!!



Thanks Jan, its good to be back finally, the flights back were as terrible as the flights there were easy haha.
It was actually the .55mm, i think since duralin is a little stiffer than nylon it needs to be thinner, and the intune picks are a similar material to duralin (if not the exact same thing!)


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> Thanks Jan, its good to be back finally, the flights back were as terrible as the flights there were easy haha.
> It was actually the .55mm, i think since duralin is a little stiffer than nylon it needs to be thinner, and the intune picks are a similar material to duralin (if not the exact same thing!)



We need to hang out now that you're back.


----------



## Guitarholic

HighGain510 said:


> We need to hang out now that you're back.



We're getting SOOO off-topic hahaha. But yeah! BBQ at your place Matt? I'm DOWN!


And for all the Periphery fans: I just updated all the venues on the tour. There were changes on the first two dates and the last one.

And ALSO: Make sure to check out the Periphery facebook wall next week. Got something really SICK and AWESOME coming your way you gear nerds!!! (Misha! Don't tell'em yet!!!)


----------



## Cynic

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5847609/Mayones Vox Test.mp3

Made this cuz I had time to kill today.


----------



## theo

nices tones


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cynic said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5847609/Mayones Vox Test.mp3
> 
> Made this cuz I had time to kill today.



Vox are low. I really felt this bit of music could have done better with clean vox.

Really good job anyway.


----------



## Cynic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Vox are low. I really felt this bit of music could have done better with clean vox.
> 
> Really good job anyway.



I had some ideas for clean vox, but they were in Spence's range and not my own.


----------



## stevemcqueen

For all of us in NC that were planning to go to the Raleigh show, it has finally been moved to Greensboro due to The Brewery closing down.


----------



## space frog

Guitarholic said:


> We're getting SOOO off-topic hahaha. But yeah! BBQ at your place Matt? I'm DOWN!
> 
> 
> And for all the Periphery fans: I just updated all the venues on the tour. There were changes on the first two dates and the last one.
> 
> And ALSO: Make sure to check out the Periphery facebook wall next week. Got something really SICK and AWESOME coming your way you gear nerds!!! (Misha! Don't tell'em yet!!!)



axe fx 3?


----------



## codync

stevemcqueen said:


> For all of us in NC that were planning to go to the Raleigh show, it has finally been moved to Greensboro due to The Brewery closing down.



Yep, to Greene Street. The show also starts at 3 PM and ends at 9 PM. That means if anyone wants to, they can head across town and see Advent play their final show. Pretty stoked. Also, my band Escher is playing this date!


----------



## nothingleft09

I'm going to guess what guitarholic is talking about is Misha's Custom DiMarzio pickups he eluded to in another thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...new-rico-jr-way-spalted-slant-top-teaser.html


----------



## Guitarholic

space frog said:


> axe fx 3?



nope



nothingleft09 said:


> I'm going to guess what guitarholic is talking about is Misha's Custom DiMarzio pickups he eluded to in another thread.  [/URL]



and nope


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Them prototype bkps?

Snausages? I bet it has to do with snausages.


----------



## Antenna

+1 for snausages!


----------



## Lukifer

If it doesn't have to do with snausages I will never listen to Periphery again! Snausages FTW!


----------



## Bribanez

I'm a little late catching this bus. Just gettin into these guys now. Sick!


----------



## HighGain510

Guitarholic said:


> We're getting SOOO off-topic hahaha. But yeah! BBQ at your place Matt? I'm DOWN!



Yeah bring the whole crew!  Include Mrak on the invite too, bum said he was going to swing down sometime but still hasn't dropped by! (yeah, yeah I know they were on tour... )


----------



## Sikthy900

*mod edit: you spam other band's threads with your project again and you're going to be banned*


----------



## Lukifer

Sikthy900 said:


> *mod edit: you spam other band's threads with your project again and you're going to be banned*



........ So Jan how was Australia????


----------



## Guitarholic

Lukifer said:


> ........ So Jan how was Australia????



Unfortunately, I didn't go. But it was a huge success for the band. Talked to Tom and Misha about it today. They had lots of fun ... despite the sleep deprivation. Australia, you guys ROCK! 

Sold out Hi-Fi in Melbourne, sick: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLxAkaPFgtw&feature=related

Poor Spencer, he had strained his voice during the Sydney show.


----------



## prh

her high screams sound like southpark


----------



## Gamma362

prh said:


> her high screams sound like southpark



This was quite the entertaining Video, her facial expressions are priceless  its really not her best vocal cover. she is a killer guitarist though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

prh said:


> her high screams sound like southpark




Y U NO SING?!


----------



## toiletstand

hahah i love that shes having so much fun doing that cover. nice take on the song


----------



## JPMike

LOL!! She is more like immitating to me, than actually covering. Funny.


----------



## space frog

lol missing some singing but its a funny listen


----------



## Lukifer

Wish she didnt scream the whole thing, or well should I say, allt hat I watched because I couldnt stomach the whole thing.


----------



## Gamma362

Lukifer said:


> Wish she didnt scream the whole thing, or well should I say, allt hat I watched because I couldnt stomach the whole thing.


if you read the description she says she doesn't really like the clean vocals in the song, thats why she screamed the entire thing.


----------



## Lukifer

I didnt read it, o well. I dont really like her vocals in the song.... haha anyways. I always loved the opening riff to Buttersnips.


----------



## Gryphon

what's periphery's best cd? haven't been following this thread (as I'm sure the topic has been covered), but would like to pick one up and figured with the level of activity, i'd be able to get some quick opinions


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Well, there's only two, the self titled and the Icarus EP. Peresonally I like the EP better, but you'll get more out of the album.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I got the self titled on my iPod nonstop for half year so I guess I'm gonna recommend that.


----------



## Sebastian

EDIT: Sorry wrong place


----------



## space frog

The S/T is just so much better. The EP is just remixes of Icarus Lives and remakes of some S/T songs + 2 "new" songs. The EP is really good too, but S/T is just classic.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Gryphon said:


> what's periphery's best cd? haven't been following this thread (as I'm sure the topic has been covered), but would like to pick one up and figured with the level of activity, i'd be able to get some quick opinions


 
Just pick up the debut album. There are a bunch of free downloadable tracks on Bulb's soundclick I believe if you want to hear more.


----------



## bulb

Gryphon said:


> what's periphery's best cd? haven't been following this thread (as I'm sure the topic has been covered), but would like to pick one up and figured with the level of activity, i'd be able to get some quick opinions



get the debut, the ep was just a supplementary thing for fans of the debut, i wouldnt reccomend that unless you dig the album already


----------



## Lukifer

and thats straight from the horses mouth Gryphon!!!


----------



## Ralyks

The albums better, but Spencer on EP > Spencer on album.
Plus, the EP has Frak The Gods


----------



## MobiusR

bulb said:


> get the debut, the ep was just a supplementary thing for fans of the debut, i wouldnt reccomend that unless you dig the album already



what do you know about periphery?  








haha i keed


----------



## Jackrat

Bulb the song Coldemark is amazing. You should incorporate it into one of the new albums, imho. But if not I guess I'll just have to listen to the demo : ( And also I love how fucking punchy the kick is in the coldemark and absolomb demos.


----------



## Guitarholic

ALRIGHT!

FINALLY UP!!!

WOOHOO. This was a lot of work putting this together, but in the end it all worked out. NOW ENTER THIS CONTEST: Periphery Mega-Contest! Enter to Win a Mayones 7-String Plus Tons of Other Prizes | Guitar World


----------



## nojyeloot

Well, turns out I've been offered a spot in the opening band (Bear Witness) for the 9/8/11 Periphery show in Dallas (@ Trees). Not sure if I have the time to get up to speed on the songs (new baby coming in 6-8 wks). 

Anyone know who the fill in is for Alex on this show?


----------



## Guitarholic

nojyeloot said:


> Well, turns out I've been offered a spot in the opening band (Bear Witness) for the 9/8/11 Periphery show in Dallas (@ Trees). Not sure if I have the time to get up to speed on the songs (new baby coming in 6-8 wks).
> 
> Anyone know who the fill in is for Alex on this show?



Mark Holcomb


----------



## DVRP

Contest only open to US residents..I was really excited.


----------



## Guitarholic

DVRP said:


> Contest only open to US residents..I was really excited.



Sorry  We just don't have the budget to ship the stuff anywhere outside the US.

Wanted to share a few pictures of the actual guitar. It's not just blue, it's blue sparkle.















After adding the logo:





Final Mockup:


----------



## AlucardXIX

Dunno about the logo personally, but dammit that's a gorgeous guitar nonetheless.


----------



## ittoa666

I love the look of the logo.


----------



## Lukifer

Oh....My.....God....!!! I entered and dear god please let me win! That is an amazing looking guitar! I hope atleast some on SS.Org wins!! But mainly me.


----------



## rug

Hot damn, that's sexy. I just got an email saying I won, so no need for anyone else to enter.


----------



## Ralyks

Entered thusly. Must... win... Mayones...


----------



## Mwoit

DVRP said:


> Contest only open to US residents..I was really excited.



Ditto.

But hey, good luck to all the US residents on this sweet comp!


----------



## ROAR

If I don't win I will literally burn myself alive.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Woot. Do want win.

hard.


----------



## space frog

I think I'll just straight move to Plattsburgh just to enter this contest. Got no cash, got no where to go, but if I have to be in the US to win this I'll move to the US  

But really, I would've paid the shipping if I had won lol, Montreal aint that far... but I understand


----------



## Guamskyy

Shoot even 2nd place is fantastic to me, SD 2.0? Awwwww yeah


----------



## gunshow86de

Wow, nearly 10 posts after the Periphery Mayones and nobody has asked, "but will it djent?" You guys are slipping.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

gunshow86de said:


> Wow, nearly 10 posts after the Periphery Mayones and nobody has asked, "but will it djent?" You guys are slipping.



It's self explanatory, isn't it? It has the Periphery logo on it, of course it :golf:ing djents! It might as well say djent on it.

EDIT-We need a :golf:ing :golf: emoticon!


----------



## Lukifer

If it doesnt djent the world will cease to exist. But yeah for real its got the P tri dot... thingy on it. Its alien for djent isnt it???


----------



## Dan_Vacant

dragonblade629 said:


> It's self explanatory, isn't it? It has the Periphery logo on it, of course it :golf:ing djents! It might as well say djent on it.
> 
> EDIT-We need a :golf:ing :golf: emoticon!



Well then screw practicing I'm painting that on my guitars.


----------



## themike

About time a guitar contest gave away an actually decent guitar, not some cut-rate LTD or Diamond Series.


----------



## Ralyks

guambomb832 said:


> Shoot even 2nd place is fantastic to me, SD 2.0? Awwwww yeah



+ 100


----------



## DLG

dibs on the warwick jean jacket


----------



## Sikthness

dragonblade629 said:


> It's self explanatory, isn't it? It has the Periphery logo on it, of course it :golf:ing djents! It might as well say djent on it.
> 
> EDIT-We need a :golf:ing :golf: emoticon!


 
^this. I drew a periphery logo on my walmart brand acoustic I purchased for $55, and sat down to play some bluegrass and all that came out was "DJENT-DJENT-DJENT"


----------



## space frog

^i drew the periphery logo on my shoes and when i walk the sidewalk goes "DJENT-DJENT DJENT-DJENT DJENT-DJENT"


----------



## Lukifer

space frog said:


> ^i drew the periphery logo on my shoes and when i walk the sidewalk goes "DJENT-DJENT DJENT-DJENT DJENT-DJENT"



If you run is it a really sick fast syncopated djent-djent-djent????

Ok I have to go there, Im drawing a Periphery logo on my dong and making djentsex!!


Djent-djent-djent........ aww good for you!


----------



## bhakan

He would probably run to the rythmn of Bleed


----------



## Lukifer

and that would be epic awesomeness!!


----------



## Guitarholic

DLG said:


> dibs on the warwick jean jacket



I'll try to take a picture of that thing when I'm in the office tomorrow. xD



Lukifer said:


> Oh....My.....God....!!! I entered and dear god please let me win! That is an amazing looking guitar! I hope atleast some on SS.Org wins!! But mainly me.



Well, if someone from the forum wins I'll throw in 5 more sets of strings. I have EXL140, EXL120-7, EXL140-7 and the new EXL 140-8. Just because this forum *rules*!!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

> this forum rules!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Now I know why they call you Jan the Man!!!


----------



## TheFerryMan

bhakan said:


> He would probably run to the rythmn of Bleed




improbable! as soon as you start your feet would explode and you'd faceplant so hard you'd crack mantle.


----------



## space frog

Guitarholic said:


> this forum *rules*!!!


----------



## Antenna

That Mayones guitar is fuckin SEX!!!!!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Lukifer said:


> Now I know why they call you Jan the Man!!!



Jan is pretty fucking awesome


----------



## theo

I'm just gonna go for it and ask, Jan, who are you? aside from the obvious... jan.


----------



## TheFerryMan

random though:: Misha, Get Dan from Tesseract to do some Guest vocals or something


----------



## DLG

theo said:


> I'm just gonna go for it and ask, Jan, who are you? aside from the obvious... jan.



this has been discussed a bunch. Jan works for Periphery's management company and he seems to be the company's go-to guy for Periphery, and he also seems to be doing a utterly fantastic job by the look of things.


----------



## Neogospel

Antenna said:


> That Mayones guitar is fuckin SEX!!!!!



This^

I'll be getting a Regius next year I promise!


----------



## Ninetyfour

Periphery needs a woman doing some guest vocals, that would make me so happy.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Jan kicks ass.


----------



## Guitarholic

Just because I got a bunch of questions about this: 

The give-away Mayones basically is a Setius GTM-7 with a custom finish and DiMarzio pickups (CrunchLab and LiquiFire): http://www.mayones.com/en/katalog/setius/setius_gtm_7


----------



## bulb

JakePeriphery said:


> Jan kicks ass.



I think Jan kicks more ass than you think he does. And therefore he loves me more, and said i was his favorite child.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

a bit of topic of the above post, but I used my audacity skills (witch is not big whoop)
to edit mishas prelude bomb fare cover and got the fan fare part as my ........ like in the advent children movie. And if Jan adopted me could I be the semi loved child?


----------



## gr8Har V

i hope the new albums have more instrumental stuff. like oxmodius.

frak the gods with vocals is still cool but its nothing compared to the instrumental. u get so much more out of the instrumentals


----------



## Guitarman700

Are we going to cover the instrumental thing again? The next album will have VOCALS, because Spencer is Periphery's vocalist, and Periphery are a band with vocals, that's why they have a vocalist. So he can lay down some vocalizations. Vocals.

Anyway, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure Bulb already said the instrumental album was simply a bonus done for the first LP, and the new ones won't have that bonus.


----------



## Ralyks

TheFerryMan said:


> random though:: Misha, Get Dan from Tesseract to do some Guest vocals or something



THIS!!


----------



## matt397

gr8Har V said:


> i hope the new albums have more instrumental stuff. like oxmodius.
> 
> frak the gods with vocals is still cool but its nothing compared to the instrumental. u get so much more out of the instrumentals



The next album is gonna be Acapella.


----------



## FrankeR

matt397 said:


> The next album is gonna be Acapella.



I wouldn't mind that to be honest.


----------



## Ralyks

matt397 said:


> The next album is gonna be Acapella.



I'm currently imagining acapella Icarus Lives and Jetpacks Was Yes. It's quite a funny thought.


----------



## Hankey

Ralyks said:


> I'm currently imagining acapella Icarus Lives and Jetpacks Was Yes. It's quite a funny thought.



Why imagine when you can listen to the real thing:


----------



## Guitarholic

Our buddies at Mayones are still waiting for the pickups from DiMarzio. Should have them on Tuesday after which the guitar will be send to us. I'll take pictures and if it's in time before the tour I'll also do a short video with Misha and the guitar. 

But here are some more pictures of it:


----------



## Ninetyfour

That inlay is a cheeky little touch.


----------



## space frog

that inlay is badass


----------



## Hybrid138

I can't wait until I get it


----------



## ZXIIIT

That is sex.


----------



## Neogospel

Awesome Inlay!! ,

Dimarzio? WT...


----------



## bigswifty

DVRP said:


> Contest only open to US residents..I was really excited.



i know what youre talkin aboot.
we just get shafted livin' up here eh?


----------



## bulb

Neogospel said:


> Awesome Inlay!! ,
> 
> Dimarzio? WT...



yup!
crunchlab/liquifire combo because that shit rules, this guitar is going to sound so good, wish i could play it!
WINNER MUST BRING IT TO A SHOW SO I CAN HAS PLAY!


----------



## Lukifer

Tell ya what Bulb, if I win Ill bring it to a show and you can play it for the show!! That way it has Periphery painted on it and actually played by a member! Would be legit then!!


----------



## TheFerryMan

Hankey said:


> Why imagine when you can listen to the real thing:




That is the SCARIEST freaking head. 

I'm super cereal.


----------



## Antenna

^ haha!, that shit sounds like freddie mercury got into djent.


----------



## Lukifer

That was kind of scary but cool at the same time. I think I could have dealt without the weird bead art at the end!!


----------



## space frog

^The bead art at the end totally ruins it


----------



## Guamskyy

Hankey said:


> Why imagine when you can listen to the real thing:




I lol'd


----------



## Sikthness

guambomb832 said:


> I lol'd


 
Dude is talented I guess, but that video makes me want to punch him in the face


----------



## Lukifer

Sikthness said:


> Dude is talented I guess, but that video makes me want to punch him in the face



You took the words out of my mouth!!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Lukifer said:


> You took the words out of my mouth!!!



Ooh it must of been while you were kissing me


----------



## Lukifer

??? WTF??


----------



## Antenna

HAHAHA @ Cheesebiscuit! Gotta love homo-humor.


----------



## bulb

Antenna said:


> HAHAHA @ Cheesebiscuit! Gotta love homo-humor.



You guys are some silly foghats


----------



## technomancer

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Ooh it must of been while you were kissing me



Guess I'm the only one that got where that's from


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

technomancer said:


> Guess I'm the only one that got where that's from



This guy, he gets it.


----------



## The Beard

Is anyone else going to the show at the Mixtape in Grand Rapids October 1st? 
I'll FINALLY be able to bring in Jake's old triple recto and have the guys sign it!


----------



## VILARIKA

BBE Sonic Maximizer? I wouldn't have guessed it...


----------



## Guitarholic

VILARIKA said:


> BBE Sonic Maximizer? I wouldn't have guessed it...



He actually does use those plugins on all the mixes. But I'll let Meesh do the talking.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitarholic said:


> He actually does use those plugins on all the mixes. But I'll let Meesh do the talking.



Yea, do the talking Meesh!

Seriously though, I'd really want to hear what for are you using this harmonic goddess of stompboxes!


----------



## Guitarman700

stc423 said:


> Is anyone else going to the show at the Mixtape in Grand Rapids October 1st?
> I'll FINALLY be able to bring in Jake's old triple recto and have the guys sign it!


----------



## Poho

That Mayones is awesome. Just awesome. Fuck.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

stc423 said:


> Is anyone else going to the show at the Mixtape in Grand Rapids October 1st?
> I'll FINALLY be able to bring in Jake's old triple recto and have the guys sign it!


where would tickets for that be on sale at?


----------



## The Beard

Dan_Vacant said:


> where would tickets for that be on sale at?



I have no idea at the moment  I know that when I played shows at the mixtape, a lot of the time they would make the bands sell tickets (which was crap), but I highly doubt they're doing that for this show since none of the bands are from this area (especially Textures )

Hopefully Misha or Jake will chime in and clear this up!

And it's good to see i'm not the only one going


----------



## Dan_Vacant

stc423 said:


> I have no idea at the moment  I know that when I played shows at the mixtape, a lot of the time they would make the bands sell tickets (which was crap), but I highly doubt they're doing that for this show since none of the bands are from this area (especially Textures )
> 
> Hopefully Misha or Jake will chime in and clear this up!
> 
> And it's good to see i'm not the only one going


if I have a car at the time or I can get my mom to take me I will go for sure


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dream-Theater-Gitarrist John Petrucci im Videointerview / Stories / MusikMachen.de

He mentioned Periphery @ 10:15. Just leaving this here...


----------



## Hybrid138

Sorry if it has been said already but how much are the VIP tickets? Do they vary by location?


----------



## bulb

VILARIKA said:


> BBE Sonic Maximizer? I wouldn't have guessed it...



Yeah as much as im not a fan of using it on a guitar rig personally, i have been using that shit on my master buss for years now, they got word of that and asked me if i was cool with doing an ad which was pretty sweet of them. But yeah its true, i use it on every mix because it gives your mix this top end sparkle you cant really get any other way, if you use it subtly its awesome!


----------



## VILARIKA

Hybrid138 said:


> Sorry if it has been said already but how much are the VIP tickets? Do they vary by location?



Don't quote me on this, but I think it's $50 and does not vary by location. I know some are sold out already though, so...


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> Yeah as much as im not a fan of using it on a guitar rig personally, i have been using that shit on my master buss for years now, they got word of that and asked me if i was cool with doing an ad which was pretty sweet of them. But yeah its true, i use it on every mix because it gives your mix this top end sparkle you cant really get any other way, if you use it subtly its awesome!



That's interesting. And congrats on the ad, you guys are really on a roll with success! I'd like to see how you specifically incorporate the BBE into your mixes though. I always heard that these things just increased high end/low end, leaving you with a tone that sounds buried in the mix. I guess you found a way to utilize it well!


----------



## bulb

VILARIKA said:


> That's interesting. And congrats on the ad, you guys are really on a roll with success! I'd like to see how you specifically incorporate the BBE into your mixes though. I always heard that these things just increased high end/low end, leaving you with a tone that sounds buried in the mix. I guess you found a way to utilize it well!



On just guitar, it tends to scoop it which is the opposite of what i want, but on a mix, it can be really cool, especially if you dont go nuts with it!


----------



## ZXIIIT

bulb said:


> Yeah as much as im not a fan of using it on a guitar rig personally, i have been using that shit on my master buss for years now, they got word of that and asked me if i was cool with doing an ad which was pretty sweet of them. But yeah its true, i use it on every mix because it gives your mix this top end sparkle you cant really get any other way, if you use it subtly its awesome!



Gonna have to try that, we use a BBE for our backing tracks


----------



## Antenna

Such a fucking awesome VST! I've been in love with it since I heard of it, and there are a lot of copy cats who swear theirs is better but I can't find a maximizer that thumps and crisps up my mixes like it.


----------



## Hollowway

So I opened the latest edition of Guitar World and saw a big old ad with Bulb advertising the BBE Sonic Maximizer. Cool to see him getting this recognition, and getting full page ad space. Hard to believe just a couple of years he was just uploading tracks to the web and now he's at this level. Anyway, I just thought it was super cool to see one of our own get to that level. First interview, then column, now full on ads. 

Also, there's a pretty decent write up on how to restring a Floyd for those interested. I'd scan it and upload it but I don't want to go to jail.


----------



## btnation

We are giving away two VIP tickets to the Frak the Gods tour...check it!
Toontrack - Sweepstakes | Facebook


----------



## Guitarholic

Daaaaaaaaaaaaang. The guitar for the give-away contest (Periphery Mega-Contest! Enter to Win a Mayones 7-String Plus Tons of Other Prizes | Guitar World) just arrived. SO SICK!

Pictures: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...tom-periphery-give-away-contest-not-mine.html


----------



## space frog

I wish I lived in the USA.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

space frog said:


> I wish I lived in the USA.



You don't have a big drive to USA man... If I were you, I'd move on in my life, get a new apartment from USA and take you chance in the contest. It's worth it, right?


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

So the last two venues for VIP tickets just got released. A month after I got GA tickets -_-

Anyone else bugging the Ottobar or Kingdom for upgraded tickets?  Doubt it's gonna happen, but hey, might have some luck right?


----------



## Guitarholic

Ottobar just got added to the VIP ticket list. We had some problems with the promoters and it just took longer than expected ... really sucks, was an effing grind! Really sorry it took so long!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

Then maybe you can help me? >_>


----------



## space frog

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You don't have a big drive to USA man... If I were you, I'd move on in my life, get a new apartment from USA and take you chance in the contest. It's worth it, right?



Lol Plattsburgh, here I come!!! How did I not think about it before?


----------



## Cynic

Sorry to bring this subject back up, but...


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Sorry to bring this subject back up, but...




that shit seriously rules haha!


----------



## DVRP

Whoever made that video deserves major props. Too funny.


----------



## djpharoah

Who's going to the show in Anaheim CA? I'm going along with my buddy Manvin - anyone else?


----------



## Lukifer

That shit is hilarious. Thus proves the full extent of the two words meanings.


----------



## ittoa666

Cynic said:


> Sorry to bring this subject back up, but...




Just saw this on youtube. Hilarity ensued. Greatness followed.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Espaul

To bulb. Don't know if you'll see it, but what the hey.

I've been reading a lot of the answers you have to questions using the formspring app on facebook and I have to say that it's pretty entertaining and informative  
And it's pretty cool that you take the time to do it!


----------



## Guitarholic

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Then maybe you can help me? >_>



Ottobar VIP tickets are up if you need'em: http://tixx1.artistarena.com/periphery/


----------



## space frog

Cynic said:


> Sorry to bring this subject back up, but...




 that's awesome. Neum Groove.


----------



## Espaul

You might have seen the individual clips, but have you seen the argument?


----------



## VILARIKA

Espaul said:


> You might have seen the individual clips, but have you seen the argument?




What's the Periphery song at 00:13?


----------



## Cynic

VILARIKA said:


> What's the Periphery song at 00:13?



Racecar


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Hey guys! This one of my first couple of post here (I'm a UGer first).

Anyways, I'm going to the Atlanta show on the fifth. I'm bringing my freind and his 50 year old retired dad is bringing us. lol I'm planning on buying some merch, so you can have my 10 or 15 dollars for whatever.

Any chance of a shout out, Misha?

EDIT: Why the hell does this post have negative rep?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*mod edit: you know better than to bash other forums*


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Thanks for the warm reception.

Both the videos on this page are hilarious. Especially Bulb djenting with his ums and likes!


----------



## Lagtastic

Looking forward to the Greensboro, NC show next week. Anyone else from SS going to be there?


----------



## Antenna

I'll be there.


----------



## mountainjam

Ill be there as well.


----------



## toiletstand

el paso show here. pretty fucking excited


----------



## thatguy87

All I want to know is if there will be a EU tour anytime soon and if they will do the VIP thing here.... pretty upset when I heard about that and realized that I don't have the option... *sadface*


----------



## Antenna

thatguy87 said:


> All I want to know is if there will be a EU tour anytime soon and if they will do the VIP thing here.... pretty upset when I heard about that and realized that I don't have the option... *sadface*


 
It's all good I couldn't even find VIP tix for the Greensboro show, only the cancelled Raleigh, NC show ones. Bummer.


----------



## Valennic

Anyone going to the show in Baltimore September 2nd? First date of the tour


----------



## Guitarholic

thatguy87 said:


> All I want to know is if there will be a EU tour anytime soon and if they will do the VIP thing here.... pretty upset when I heard about that and realized that I don't have the option... *sadface*



There are a bunch of plans for the upcoming months and also next year. As soon as we got things locked in I'll let you guys know.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Guitarholic said:


> There are a bunch of plans for the upcoming months and also next year. As soon as we got things locked in I'll let you guys know.



What are you talking about Jan? I told you I need the next year off to pursue my love of sled racing and to tour with my theater troupe.


----------



## space frog

Guitarholic said:


> There are a bunch of plans for the upcoming months and also next year. As soon as we got things locked in I'll let you guys know.





JakePeriphery said:


> What are you talking about Jan? I told you I need the next year off to pursue my love of sled racing and my to tour with my theater troupe.



Periphery will become a theater troupe?


----------



## technomancer

space frog said:


> Periphery will become a theater troupe?



They're going to take a page out of Queensryche's book and do cabaret...


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> Periphery will become a theater troupe?



No Jake is the only one who wants to be queerbait.


----------



## Antenna

lol more foghat jokes


----------



## Lukifer

space frog said:


> Periphery will become a theater troupe?



Whats a theater troupe??


----------



## Guitarholic

JakePeriphery said:


> What are you talking about Jan? I told you I need the next year off to pursue my love of sled racing and my to tour with my theater troupe.



haha, shoot ... sorry dude, I always forget about that


----------



## Malkav

Guitarholic said:


> There are a bunch of plans for the upcoming months and also next year. As soon as we got things locked in I'll let you guys know.


 
South African tour 









I can dream... 

Bands only come here to die


----------



## Isan

Malkav said:


> South African tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can dream...
> 
> Bands only come here to die



Well, it doesn't help that you kill all the bands you meet, Malkav.


----------



## Mwoit

Isan said:


> Well, it doesn't help that you kill all the bands you meet, Malkav.



DARK CHOCOLATE, THAT IS


----------



## ROAR

VIP for ATL was sold out right when I got my money
to pay for it. Life is really great.


----------



## brutalwizard

Ibz_rg said:


> Yeah, we all already know what the hell they play. It says Gear Q&A, not a "here, play our shit!" pass.



"Plus, we're doing this VIP meet and greet thing where kids can meet us and try our guitars out, so I figured I'd get all the brands I'm playing."

misha guitar world interview


----------



## rogrotten

djpharoah said:


> Who's going to the show in Anaheim CA? I'm going along with my buddy Manvin - anyone else?



I'm going to that show, actually a friend of mine is playing so if you guys want cheaper tickets let me know.


----------



## Malkav

Isan said:


> Well, it doesn't help that you kill all the bands you meet, Malkav.


 
Can't help it...it's the voices in my head 

Seriously though, we never get anything decent...


----------



## TimTomTum

I've just read some of Misha's Formspring answers. I would have never thought that Mark is considered to be a part of Periphery 
Now that I am aware that he _could_ really be a part of Periphery makes me super excited! I LOVE the Haunted Shores tracks, they have this cool vibe I adore. Everytime I listen to them with friends they agree with me: Its super thight metal with a mega "good mood"-attitude.
Woah, Misha+Jake+Mark = creative guitar overkill. You could easily release a third record in addtion to the two upcoming 

Had to write that.


----------



## lava

I must be retarded, but for the life of me I can't find Misha's Formspring page. What's the URL?


----------



## Guitarholic

lava said:


> I must be retarded, but for the life of me I can't find Misha's Formspring page. What's the URL?



Misha (iambulb) | Formspring


----------



## MF_Kitten

Espaul said:


> You might have seen the individual clips, but have you seen the argument?




i fucking love how it actually sounds like an argument too! it's like Periphery are being all "spiritual hippy love brah", and meshuggah are getting more and more pissed, trying to be all rational about everything 

it's like Jens is getting more and more angry near the end


----------



## Mwoit

Is it just Jake who's been playing Deus Ex or the whole gang?


----------



## TimTomTum

Guitarholic said:


> Misha (iambulb) | Formspring


I confess! I am a freakin' german fanboy that read all answers he made in the past 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Guitarholic

TimTomTum said:


> I confess! I am a freakin' german fanboy that read all answers he made in the past 6 weeks or so.



JA! Mehr deutsche Fans braucht die Band. SCHLAAAND!


----------



## space frog

Guitarholic said:


> Misha (iambulb) | Formspring



really cool that he does that


----------



## TimTomTum

Guitarholic said:


> JA! Mehr deutsche Fans braucht die Band. SCHLAAAND!


Auf jeden! Verdient haben sie es und vorallem krieg ich sie dann vielleicht bald nochmal zu hören! Vielleicht in besserer Verfassung als Anfang des Jahres in Berlin, obwohl sie trotzdem geil waren!

To continue in english: How big is the fanbase in Germany? Were the shows sold out as they were in the UK/Australia?


----------



## Antenna

Well he did say they needed more german fans.... lol. I love Google Translator.


----------



## Guitarholic

TimTomTum said:


> Auf jeden! Verdient haben sie es und vorallem krieg ich sie dann vielleicht bald nochmal zu hören! Vielleicht in besserer Verfassung als Anfang des Jahres in Berlin, obwohl sie trotzdem geil waren!
> 
> To continue in english: How big is the fanbase in Germany? Were the shows sold out as they were in the UK/Australia?



It was ok, but could have been better. Cologne was the bomb though, hahaha. Shape up Berlin!  jk


----------



## space frog

A little bit off topic, but those German discussions just show me that I need to continue learning German  Am I alone that believes its a fun language to speak? French is a beautiful language (go me ) but German is a cool one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

space frog said:


> A little bit off topic, but those German discussions just show me that I need to continue learning German  Am I alone that believes its a fun language to speak? French is a beautiful language (go me ) but German is a cool one.



I'd love to learn it, to be honest. But there isn't anywhere or anything that I can use to learn it.


----------



## Lukifer

Bring from the US Ive thought about learning spanish just so I can communicate with all the damn foreigners here. I learned some about 13 years ago in school but just know the key words. 

Anyways....... hows that Axe-fx II treating you all??


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Lukifer said:


> Bring from the US Ive thought about learning spanish just so I can communicate with all the damn foreigners here. I learned some about 13 years ago in school but just know the key words.
> 
> Anyways....... hows that Axe-fx II treating you all??



Yeah, I'm taking Chinese in school because I can see it being useful in the future, but I can't really say anything.


----------



## TimTomTum

space frog said:


> French is a beautiful language (go me ) but German is a cool one.


French is damn beautiful! 
But I felt too that mandarin would be the best bet for the future. Hopefully, I will have the opportunity to learn it sometime.
Sorry for OT


----------



## eventhetrees

"*Who's got the Racecar solo down for Ottobar tonight?* 
Jakeyjake!"

Interesting...


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

I was at the show last night, and they encored with Racecar, and it was fucking epic. I'll post a more thorough review of the show later. Bottom line, awesome.


----------



## DVRP

Ugh so awesome.


----------



## Scrubface05

TimTomTum said:


> I've just read some of Misha's Formspring answers. I would have never thought that Mark is considered to be a part of Periphery
> Now that I am aware that he _could_ really be a part of Periphery makes me super excited! I LOVE the Haunted Shores tracks, they have this cool vibe I adore. Everytime I listen to them with friends they agree with me: Its super thight metal with a mega "good mood"-attitude.
> Woah, Misha+Jake+Mark = creative guitar overkill. You could easily release a third record in addtion to the two upcoming
> 
> Had to write that.



Mark has been touring with them since they dropped Alex. It's pretty ridiculous. I'd LOVE to see a periphery show and have them play Passengers haha.


----------



## Nesty

Why did they drop Alex anyways? I seen a video stating it was because of lifestyle changes although I was wondering if anyone could expand on it?


----------



## eventhetrees

DVRP said:


> Ugh so awesome.




Damn, anyone get a view of Jake playing that solo?

From what I can hear it was spot on. I am impressed Jake, fuck yeah!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Does anybody know what rig Mark's playing through? I know he has an axefx, but does he use a poweramp/cab combo or use monitors like the rest of the crew? 

Also, I'm not sure if anybody is interested in this, but this is a question I posted on formspring that I found interesting (I'm obviously not a bassist xD ):
Does Tom use some kind of octave pedal in the pod when you switch songs with different tunings? Unless he has multiple replicas of his bass with different tunings, this is the only thing I can figure. | Formspring


----------



## DVRP

Jake...you should make a vidyah playing the solo


----------



## JakePeriphery

Haha I appreciate it dudes, I still suck at it, I only had 3 weeks to get it down and I'm not a shredder at all so it's coming along but special thanks to Nolly for skyping with me to help me figure it out.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

That's awesome, Jake! I wish I could come see you. Sadly, the nearest venue you're going to be at is 8.5 hrs away


----------



## eventhetrees

for 3 weeks that's amazing. Can't wait to see it on the 2nd


----------



## rug

TOO MANY NOTES TOO LOUD


----------



## toiletstand

thats awesome. although i wont watch the video until i see the band live. dont want to ruin hearing it live for the first time. thats not lame right?


----------



## space frog

Lol Spencer's face at 8:10... and... DAT SOLO!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I love how Misha was like, hey cameraman, don't look at me, look at Jake. He's playing the solo. That made me laugh, haha.


----------



## Isan

Mark is running into the crestboard with the rest of the guys, and then out to the monitors


----------



## mountainjam

JakePeriphery said:


> Haha I appreciate it dudes, I still suck at it, I only had 3 weeks to get it down and I'm not a shredder at all so it's coming along but special thanks to Nolly for skyping with me to help me figure it out.



You def didnt suck with it tonight dude, I think the entire crowd was shocked when you pulled it off


----------



## VILARIKA

Scrubface05 said:


> Mark has been touring with them since they dropped Alex. It's pretty ridiculous. I'd LOVE to see a periphery show and have them play Passengers haha.



I thought Nolly filled in first? And I really want them to play Passengers too, but I think one of them said they won't do it cause time didn't permit for it. Aw shucks...


----------



## Ninetyfour

Nolly played just for Sonisphere


----------



## Nesty

Fucking incredible song.


----------



## Lagtastic

Fun show last night guys. Thanks for coming!


----------



## Antenna

Hell yeah awesome show! Dudes, the VIP Package is totally worth it, if you don't have it yet, get it! Artist Arena sucks though, gave me the wrong time to be there but Misha was totally awesome and took time to go through everything with me. Also that dB1 Javelin of his IS FUCKING SEX!!! Best guitar my hands have ever felt!


----------



## stevemcqueen

Awesome show last night at Greene Street Club. Racecar was awesome. I just wish that they had played Light because that is kind of my favorite song.


----------



## space frog

^Then you shouldve seen them with VoM


----------



## xeL

Jake needs more volume...MOAR VOLUME!


----------



## MerlinTKD

God... I was so jazzed for the 9/3 show in Raleigh... but then my band got a gig. Oh well.

Last week, the gig got cancelled! I can go see Periphery! WOOT!

BUt... wait... no ticket link... what's this? Greene Street? Even closer, very good since I work Saturdays and don't get off til 5:30! WOOT!

Wait... it's at 3pm...



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuu........





Oh well, glad it was a good show guys! Hopefully you'll hit the Orange Peel in Asheville again, maybe I can catch you there!!


----------



## WillDfx

Any clue if there's going to be VIP tickets available for the September 28th in Columbus Ohio?


----------



## Xiphos68

WillDfx said:


> Any clue if there's going to be VIP tickets available for the September 28th in Columbus Ohio?



I think you can find out here. You have to register though. 
http://tixx1.artistarena.com/periphery/

Guys, you gave a great show in G-Boro. 

Nice meeting you all and hanging out.


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, Are you guys gonna make a video tour diary for this tour like you did for Thrash And Burn? Those videos crack me up everytime I watch em.

Also, who sang on the original Periphery EP? Jake or Casey?


----------



## codync

Opening for this show in Greensboro was way cool. Crowd kicked ass and Periphery was tight as fuck. Misha, my band is the one that made you take a shirt... Props if you rock it sometime! Our guitarist would freak, haha.


----------



## ROAR

AMAZING SHOW TONIGHT.
Jake fucking killed it.
I can't wait to take another lesson from him
when he has time. 
Definitely one of my favorite guitarists around.


----------



## space frog

cant wait for oct 3


----------



## DVRP

Headlining tour and now you guys get 2 dates with Dream Theater too? That has to be a cool feeling. Congrats guys.


----------



## Jackrat

They fucking killed it in St. Pete oh my fucking god I was cumming the entire time. 
Some more porn for you guys from the 4th


----------



## Jackrat

Ive got more on my channel from that night. Check them out!!


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

Yea i saw these guys last night in Atlanta and they finished the set with racecar and it was pure sex,the whole set was really...and Jake totally nailed the solo!...The whole show was amazing! and all the dudes were super fucking cool


----------



## Universe74

Jake you fucking rock nailing that solo. Here is still hoping for a Vancouver BC or even better Victoria BC show sometime in the future.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

DVRP said:


> Headlining tour and now you guys get 2 dates with Dream Theater too? That has to be a cool feeling. Congrats guys.



This.

If I lived in US I'd have shit my pants already.


----------



## Ralyks

So I get to see you guys headline in NYC, and open for DT in Albany? So. Much. Win.
And Jake, sooo much props for handling that solo \m/


----------



## Tyrant

Holy shit, Periphery finally coming to Norway! Opening for Dream Theater. Im not a DT fan and dont really give a damn about em but would be awsome just to see Periphery. And its on a thursday and its a 6 hour drive each way, shit, haha.


----------



## Ninetyfour

UK Tour!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I WILL SEE PEEEERIIIIPHEEEERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. I win..... Why not mention Dream Theater too 

E: Misha: Why is there no events in FB anymore?


----------



## Ninetyfour

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I WILL SEE PEEEERIIIIPHEEEERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. I win..... Why not mention Dream Theater too
> 
> E: Misha: Why is there no events in FB anymore?



A lot of bands do it, I think they just jumped the bandwaggon a bit


----------



## Nesty

I really need to see these guys live...


----------



## windu

see you guys in corpus! cant wait! gonna get my vip ticket tomorrow on payday finally!


----------



## Ninetyfour

Dates for anybody who missed the announcement






I'm waiting for the VIP tickets now


----------



## Winspear

Ah shit DT are coming back to play Wembley again!? Awesome. I always go to that show. And now Periphery supporting? Wow. I actually can't believe how awesome the prog scene has become since around when I joined this place


----------



## SamSam

Are those dates announced for the DT tour? Because Bulb said two shows. Not the whole tour... Link or GTFO


----------



## Winspear

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DREAM THEATER To Tour Europe With PERIPHERY

Dream Theater announce UK dates for February 2012 and bring with them some special guests. | Scorpio Review News

I don't know where Misha said two shows. Of course some links could be misinformed if Misha is correct but this looks legit, especially from RR.


----------



## Ninetyfour

SamSam said:


> Are those dates announced for the DT tour? Because Bulb said two shows. Not the whole tour... Link or GTFO



Yeah man it's just the DT shows  All the dates were announced on Periphery's facebook page, but the events were deleted shortly after

Edit: Scorpio states that they're at least playing Wembley, Manchester and Glasgow, which is great (for me) 

More Edit: Spencer just pretty much confirmed it on his facebook


----------



## Asrial

Ninetyfour said:


> Dates for anybody who missed the announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the VIP tickets now



I  you so much right now!

I will FO SHO(NO) be at the Copenhagen gig!


Spoiler



And just to continue on the ss.org meme abuse: :golf:


----------



## space frog

Tour with DT?


----------



## Bigfan

Ok, now i have one major question. Does anyone know if the Valhall (Oslo) date is 18+? It's in January and i turn 18 in march...


----------



## Nesty

No one ever comes to shitty Ireland..


----------



## Winspear

Bigfan said:


> Ok, now i have one major question. Does anyone know if the Valhall (Oslo) date is 18+? It's in January and i turn 18 in march...



I know nothing of what it's like in Norway or the venue, but from the nature of the shows DT do in the U.K (arenas), there should not be an age restriction. They don't play bars and stuff, just big places where kids would go to see Muse etc.


----------



## TimTomTum

DAAAAARN! I will leave to go abroad, so I can't go to a single gig in Germany. 
This would be just the perfect gig.


----------



## Espaul

Finally Norway! I'm so going to this show!!!!


----------



## ddtonfire

I might just have to make a trip to Europe.


----------



## atimoc

This is all kinds of win 

I thought I'd skip this DT tour, but if Periphery confirms they'll play Racecar, I just might have to go


----------



## Guamskyy

Show in Houston last night was awesome! After playing Icarus Lives, Matt's snare head broke  We still got them to play racecar though, and Jake is da man for playing the solo


----------



## TheBloodstained

I kinda disappointed that when Periphery finally shows up in my country it's as support for a band I don't really dig! :/
Still kinda tempted to buy a ticket, but strictly because Periphery is there!

...or I could skip this one in hope of Periphery returning to play a smaller gig as headliner?


----------



## CFB

Sounds fantastic, I do hope it's for the entire tour and not just a few select shows.


----------



## ddtonfire

TheBloodstained said:


> I kinda disappointed that when Periphery finally shows up in my country it's as support for a band I don't really dig! :/



This is kind of funny because a lot of DT fans instantly write off Periphery as "screamo" or some passing fad. Hopefully, the fans of either band will warm up to the other after seeing them live!


----------



## Bigfan

I'm going strictly because of Periphery, since I've already seen DT live. They're a solid live band though.


----------



## bulb

atimoc said:


> This is all kinds of win
> 
> I thought I'd skip this DT tour, but if Periphery confirms they'll play Racecar, I just might have to go



haha i think a dream theater tour is the perfect tour to play that song, we are definitely going to play it!


----------



## bulb

CFB said:


> Sounds fantastic, I do hope it's for the entire tour and not just a few select shows.



It is the whole euro tour. Its only the US tour that we are doing 2 dates.


----------



## TheBloodstained

ddtonfire said:


> This is kind of funny because a lot of DT fans instantly write off Periphery as "screamo" or some passing fad. Hopefully, the fans of either band will warm up to the other after seeing them live!


It's not that I dislike DT. I'm just not so keen on them, but I do have both dvd's and cd's with them that I enjoy occasionally. The real problem is that I'm living on a tight budget, and while I would love to go see my heroes (it's YOU, Periphery) I just don't know if I can justify going to that concert.

...but who knows? My roommate kinda made me feel like going when I talked it over with him. I will reconsider this at the end of the month when I've gotten my monthly paycheck! xD


----------



## toiletstand

you all are gonna have a great time 

as for me. 3 days til the el paso date!


----------



## nojyeloot

bulb said:


> haha i think a dream theater tour is the perfect tour to play that song, we are definitely going to play it!



Now, what'd be great is if JP comes out to play Loomis' solo...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

nojyeloot said:


> Now, what'd be great is if JP comes out to play Loomis' solo...


----------



## Winspear

bulb said:


> haha i think a dream theater tour is the perfect tour to play that song, we are definitely going to play it!



Oh god


----------



## themike

When I read Misha's tweet I thought it was bullshit, just like the Lamb Of God tour hahah Pretty excited for you guys. Good thing John is using AxeFX II's - it'll be much easier for you to steal his patches for us using the USB connectivity then the old midi system


----------



## space frog

nojyeloot said:


> Now, what'd be great is if JP comes out to play Loomis' solo...



genius right here ladies and djents


----------



## Ralyks

Any chance of Racecar on the US dates with DT?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

When are you guys playing with DT? I think I missed that post.


----------



## VILARIKA

dragonblade629 said:


> When are you guys playing with DT? I think I missed that post.



Just go on their facebook and look at the dates...


----------



## Insanity

nojyeloot said:


> Now, what'd be great is if JP comes out to play Loomis' solo...



Alongside Jake you mean?


----------



## Ninetyfour

Tickets, so expensive 

Going to have to miss this actually, can't afford £45 + booking. That's another year of Periphery I have to wait


----------



## mattofvengeance

For the record, even though I love Racecar, I was hoping they would play the Walk tonight.


Also, what the fuck happened to Alex? Apparently, I missed that.


----------



## Phreeck

mattofvengeance said:


> Also, what the fuck happened to Alex? Apparently, I missed that.



He quit, apparently.

AFAIK no more details were announced.

Sucks!


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> It is the whole euro tour. Its only the US tour that we are doing 2 dates.



I thought I saw something about you guys playing with DT in Philly? What's the date for that, I must have missed it but I REALLY want to make it back home for that show if I can!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Yargh I would kill to see periphery and DT at the same show. Seems unlikely since you guys are literally in the process of touring the U.S. but is there any chance the tour with DT will hit more U.S. cities?


----------



## turenkodenis

And do you know how to learn to be a gentleman?


----------



## Winspear

So I just grabbed four tickets for the Wembley DT show. The website is mad busy and my payment is still in queue after 10 minutes. Took a while to get that far. 
It's all seated this time round, and a lot is already sold out. Managed to get pretty good seats though 

Just letting you guys know that anyone who is thinking of going to any of these shows and gives a damn about where they sit should get tickets very soon!


----------



## DVRP

what the hell is with that picture...seriously.


----------



## The Beard

turenkodenis said:


> And do you know how to learn to be a gentleman?
> 
> 
> *weird-ass pic*



wat.


----------



## Hybrid138

I'm going to see them tomorrow for the meet and great. Totla Stoked!


----------



## GazPots

Got my tickets for the Periphery + Dream Theater euro tour.


Sweetness.


----------



## Jango

Got my tickets for Periphery next saturday, PUMPED!


----------



## J-Dub

Hey guys! I know this is mostly a guitar forum but I recently watched Periphery rippin' it up @ Trees in Dallas this Thursday and captured Matt from side stage of their set. Matt is very fluid and groove oriented with his style/approach to his instrument and any musician can appreciate these videos. Check em out and enjoy!













[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nesty

Thanks for posting these. I love Matt's approach to drumming, gotta love his groove. It's very refreshing to see a bit originality in drumming these days!


----------



## windu

first time seeing periphery last night here in corpus and dammit they wrecked it! i somehow managed to crowd surf with that small ass front stage crowd lol ended up losing my hat, and jake killed that racecar solo, i was suprised my city was screaming louder for racecar then they did for the walk!. walk woulda been brootal to end the set with but racecar was so epic! good jobs duders! i was moving and jumping and getting crazy the whole time!


----------



## MobiusR

Really good quality videos!







Part one in the first 3 minutes has to much bass but it then gets compressed and the rest of the video you can hear EVERYTHING!

"It smells like weed in here....YEA!"


----------



## J-Dub

And here is the last song from Periphery's set - "Racecar"


----------



## J-Dub

Nesty said:


> Thanks for posting these. I love Matt's approach to drumming, gotta love his groove. It's very refreshing to see a bit originality in drumming these days!



No problem man! I Agree 100%. He's able to jam very creatively in live performances but is solid in studio recordings, work ethic is top notch and he's a cool dude on top of it all!


----------



## toiletstand

seeing them later today at el paso comic con. had a hard time gettign in yesterday. hope its a little easier today. :x


----------



## Winspear

Great vids, amazing show. All of them were really on it, and Racecar is awesome  Cannot wait to see that with DT!


----------



## Emperoff

Fuck, when Periphery finally comes to my fucking country they come with fucking DT and I'll have to pay a 50&#8364; fucking ticket to se them. And I fucking hate DT.


----------



## space frog

Emperoff said:


> Fuck, when Periphery finally comes to my fucking country they come with fucking DT and I'll have to pay a 50 fucking ticket to se them. And I fucking hate DT.



fuck?


----------



## Antenna

No no no.... FUCKING FUCK!!!!! eh hehe girlfight....


----------



## Hybrid138

Saw them yesterday in San Antonio. Everyone was really cool and Mark from Haunted Shores played with Periphery. It was also the first time I heard the contortionist and they were incredible.

Me and Misha shaking hands, completing the treaty agreement.







no words are needed











I don't know what Jake was looking at there. I got to meet everyone but I spent most of the time at the meet and great talking to Jake, Tom, and Spencer and they were are all really cool. 

They pretended to like my band too  haha


----------



## space frog

^Looks like you had a good time with them. hopefully I can chat with them a bit too in mtl even though I can't afford dem VIP tix :/


----------



## thatguy87

These pics make me so sad inside.. why no UK tour w/ meet and greet.. I shall pray to the gods of METAL to make it happen..


----------



## toiletstand

had an incredible time watching the band tonight in el paso. the contortionist kicked so much ass the crowd loved them. there was a lot of love for periphery too. The meet and greet turned out pretty swell got to hang and talk to everyone. I cant say enough good things about the band and alex and wes and faith. really great people.

Thanks dudes for treating me and my girlfriend so well tonight it means a lot! i hope we see you guys back here soon!


my videos arent good like the ones posted before. but! i have two:


----------



## inaudio

it was pretty cool to see this in the morning paper:






too bad I won't be able to make it - yay for conscription.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Biison said:


> it was pretty cool to see this in the morning paper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad I won't be able to make it - yay for conscription.



Yea I noticed that as well. (I'm from Finland as well)

And I got my tickets...

And I had my conscription last week... seems like someone doesn't have to go to the army!


----------



## Deadnightshade

I guess expecting Periphery to come to Greece any time soon is out of the question


----------



## eventhetrees

good quality vid!


----------



## MobiusR

eventhetrees said:


> good quality vid!




-________- i already posted both videos


----------



## eventhetrees

Ah sorry, didn't check through the last few pages.


----------



## toiletstand

hi dudes here is another fan shot video of facepalm mute. audio quality aint half bad.


----------



## space frog

DAT GROWL


----------



## Jackrat

I think St. Pete on the 4th is still the best show yet. 

 Btw I shot this with a cybershot, not half bad honestly. 

Oh and Spence fucking raped hard the whole set.


----------



## toiletstand

love that jackson


----------



## Scrubface05

If only tickets for Dream Theater/Periphery weren't like $100+ 
fml


----------



## Insanity

There we go. Just booked the Sweden show 
Never actually though I'd get to see Periphery in Sweden!
So damn stoked atm! ^^


----------



## Lukifer

If only they were coming to Oklahoma!!


----------



## theo

I wish you would all stop complaining about the price, count yourself lucky that it's even happening on your continent.


----------



## Winspear

theo said:


> I wish you would all stop complaining about the price, count yourself lucky that it's even happening on your continent.



 It's an awesome tour. I'm guessing it's mainly people wanting to see Periphery that are shocked on the price? DT always play big arenas, so no you don't get to see Periphery for the price of a bar gig this time. 
But seriously, DT fans or not - get to this show if you can! It's worth a handful of bar gigs.


----------



## VILARIKA

eventhetrees said:


> good quality vid!




God, this mix sounds soo good. I think a lot of people just take it for granted how good the guitar tone is! And the vocals, wow. Really consistent and in key for the most part. This is the best I have ever heard Periphery!

EDIT: Props to Alex!


----------



## toiletstand

those wedges sound amazing. blew my mind how clear and justaboutawesome everythign sounded.


----------



## VILARIKA

toiletstand said:


> those wedges sound amazing. blew my mind how clear and justaboutawesome everythign sounded.



The mackies right? I had my ear against that thing the entire show last time I saw them. Probably fucked up my ear from it, but it was sex. In my ear.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Winspear

Haha crazy coincidence! I paused practicing that song to watch the video  Nice drumming!


----------



## JDC

Jake







Jake's dad


----------



## Semikiller

Hey Misha do you remember when you were setting up the wedges at the White Rabbit in San Antonio a kid asking about your Axe-FX 2? It was me, and in retrospect I wish that I ended with "Keep doing what you're doing because you're doing amazing things with your music." 

If you can, can you tell Sean with the fro that Alex (me) was really at the show? I don't want him to start thinking that I lied to him. Haha

Thanks!


----------



## brutalwizard

haha


----------



## space frog

brutalwizard said:


> haha




damn son, those riffs are... the same


----------



## markgov

Hey guys I have questions about the following on misha's rig...

Where can I find a rack unit case like his where I can put my head in the bottom and all my fx on top?

Which inputs/outputs are fir what effects?
I'm guessing the ISP>screamer>NS2 goes into the front of the amp then what's next? Does his floor effects that includes the keeley compressor go into the fx loop? The he has the rest of his rack mount fx like his g major go into the amp's 2nd fx loop?

I think that's all my questions for now.
Thanks a bunch, Mark


----------



## AzzMan

He doesn't use literally any of this anymore, just in case you weren't aware, they have switched solely to using the Axe FX 2 straight into the board.


----------



## VILARIKA

^ That had nothing to do with what he asked 

I know that Misha uses Crown cases for all of his gear, but im not sure if he used them back then also. You could probably get one built though. Anyways, here is a link to their website:

Crown Case Company


----------



## markgov

hey thanks for the replies and i'm probably gonna get one of these cases.
Also, just to prevent any confusion, I am aware that this is misha's older rig and that he uses an axe fx now, but thanks for replying and trying to help me out anyhow.


----------



## vanhendrix

Be careful. I'm currently sitting in a room with my custom rack case that I had built just like you and it's empty. Why is it empty? Because if I fill it up, the thing weighs about 400 pounds. _400 fucking pounds._


----------



## Winspear

^ I can just about imagine so, with the head in there and all..but that's insane!!


----------



## markgov

yea, I was worried about that too, i'm gonna get it with casters so i dot have to lift it as much


----------



## vanhendrix

markgov said:


> yea, I was worried about that too, i'm gonna get it with casters so i dot have to lift it as much



It has casters, it has really amazing 4 inch casters that still fail utterly when confronted with even a single stair. I would say get something done that doesn't also fit the head in there. Break things into smaller, manageable pieces.


----------



## Antenna

^ lol what the, nah there have been stranger coincidences! I mean Stephen Hawking is an avid speaker against Religion and he has Lou Gehrig's Disease (Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis), some say thats punishment, I say Coincidence . Whether these two subjects have anything in common with each other I just wanted to bring that up !


----------



## 155

www.safecase.com ... not affiliated


----------



## Djent

Just saw this on MetalSucks:
JUSTIN GOSNELL WINS THE THIRD ANNUAL ("RUN METALSUCKS FOR A DAY" CONTEST!)

If you don't know, Justin did some of Periphery's tour videos (he pulled off the infamous "firecracker van wakeup" prank)


----------



## markgov

ok so I figured ot the case thing, but how about the fx. Has anyone figured it out?


----------



## Lukifer

So I really listened to both songs and wow they are so similar. Im not thinking coincidence but you never know............. unless Bulb or Jake chimes in and proves us otherwise.


----------



## Winspear

Guitar>Compressor>ISP noisegate>Tubescreamer>

Into NS2 input
NS2 send>Amp head input
Amp head fx send>G Major/effects>NS2 return
NS2 output>Amp head fx return

Pretty sure that's it


----------



## wannabguitarist

Anyone go to the San Diego show last night? The Epicenter cut the show short (didn't hear Racecar) by what felt like a good amount of time. Shitty fucking venue 

Also, Tom Murphy looks kinda like Obi Wan


----------



## Jango

Key Club tonight!


----------



## ZXIIIT

wannabguitarist said:


> Anyone go to the San Diego show last night? The Epicenter cut the show short (didn't hear Racecar) by what felt like a good amount of time. Shitty fucking venue
> 
> Also, Tom Murphy looks kinda like Obi Wan



They did?

I was not able to go (last minute thing) bummed out about it :/


----------



## markgov

thanks Ethereal Entity you have really helped me out. Rock on dude!


----------



## Sepultorture

markgov said:


> hey thanks for the replies and i'm probably gonna get one of these cases.
> Also, just to prevent any confusion, I am aware that this is misha's older rig and that he uses an axe fx now, but thanks for replying and trying to help me out anyhow.



sseing as your are in ontario look into Clydesdale cases, they can do what you want for a decent price


----------



## myampslouder

Affordable-Cases : Flight Case & Road Case touring solutions!

They seem to be fairly priced and there are a bunch of options available. Still going to weigh a ton though


----------



## Guitarholic

Ooooh, I'll get the names of the winners of the give-away raffle tomorrow. Nice!


----------



## Guitarholic

VILARIKA said:


> ^ That had nothing to do with what he asked
> 
> I know that Misha uses Crown cases for all of his gear, but im not sure if he used them back then also. You could probably get one built though. Anyways, here is a link to their website:
> 
> Crown Case Company



I have detailed pictures of his case if anyone is interested. Joe over at Crown Cases is great to work with btw. Can only recommend to check them out!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Wow that is a nice case! Any pics of it fully loaded??


----------



## lava

I'm headed to the show in Oakland tomorrow, but dang... 9:00 pm start time?? Are they trying to alienate their working dad fanbase?


----------



## bulb

lava said:


> I'm headed to the show in Oakland tomorrow, but dang... 9:00 pm start time?? Are they trying to alienate their working dad fanbase?



i have no idea what that venue is thinking, on a tuesday...wtf?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Spencer looks like one of the guys on It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Antenna

Seems so far this tour has been a lot of headaches for yall, I was in greensboro when most of the VIPs got told the wrong time to show up, and just from reading on here it seems like yall have had alot of stress. Are All tours this much of a pain in the ass? If so I wonder why most bands like being on the road other than getting to play in front of your fans that is...


----------



## bulb

Antenna said:


> Seems so far this tour has been a lot of headaches for yall, I was in greensboro when most of the VIPs got told the wrong time to show up, and just from reading on here it seems like yall have had alot of stress. Are All tours this much of a pain in the ass? If so I wonder why most bands like being on the road other than getting to play in front of your fans that is...



Not to get cliche, but at the end of the day, its a job dude. And there is a lot of shit that comes with the little bit of good you get out of it. Whether or not its worth it overall is very dependent on the person, and this is why most bands go through line-up changes unfortunately, the road is stressful and if it stops being fun overall, there really isnt much else to make it worthwhile as we all know most bands dont make enough money to justify it...


----------



## Kairos

bulb said:


> Not to get cliche, but at the end of the day, its a job dude. And there is a lot of shit that comes with the little bit of good you get out of it. Whether or not its worth it overall is very dependent on the person, and this is why most bands go through line-up changes unfortunately, the road is stressful and if it stops being fun overall, there really isnt much else to make it worthwhile as we all know most bands dont make enough money to justify it...



Yeah. It's whether or not the one-two hours of live playing five nights a week justify the rest of the time being spent like a poor vagabond .


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> Not to get cliche, but at the end of the day, its a job dude. And there is a lot of shit that comes with the little bit of good you get out of it. Whether or not its worth it overall is very dependent on the person, and this is why most bands go through line-up changes unfortunately, the road is stressful and if it stops being fun overall, there really isnt much else to make it worthwhile as we all know most bands dont make enough money to justify it...



True story, that's a job in the end, that's how you pay your bills and eat... but damn I'd like to do that job


----------



## AmishRefugee

Can't wait to see you guys next week. Seriously, touring with The Human Abstract and Textures? Fucking dream come true.


----------



## toiletstand

*"Congratulations to the winners of our giveaway: Duane Dahlgren, Brighton CO. Samuel Ruiz, Apple Valley CA. Jim Martin, Blairsville PA. John Gang, Jersey City NJ. William Wright, Panama City FL."*




any of them ss.org members?


----------



## Doug N

space frog said:


> True story, that's a job in the end, that's how you pay your bills and eat... but damn I'd like to do that job



Yeah, loud music, alcohol, and snatch are three of my favorite things. In any order or combination, really.


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> True story, that's a job in the end, that's how you pay your bills and eat... but damn I'd like to do that job



haha yeah right, being in periphery doesnt pay our bills by a long shot, thats a long term goal for us at this point...


----------



## toiletstand

you all will get there one day.


----------



## Shrikkanth

bulb said:


> Not to get cliche, but at the end of the day, its a job dude. And there is a lot of shit that comes with the little bit of good you get out of it. Whether or not its worth it overall is very dependent on the person, and this is why most bands go through line-up changes unfortunately, the road is stressful and if it stops being fun overall, there really isnt much else to make it worthwhile as we all know most bands dont make enough money to justify it...





DW You've got this!!


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> haha yeah right, being in periphery doesnt pay our bills by a long shot, thats a long term goal for us at this point...





toiletstand said:


> you all will get there one day.



this


----------



## TheBloodstained

bulb said:


> haha yeah right, being in periphery doesnt pay our bills by a long shot, thats a long term goal for us at this point...


**Insert comment about Misha's consumption of custom guitars!**


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

TheBloodstained said:


> **Insert comment about Misha's consumption of custom guitars!**



Most people have a cocaine habit, heroin habit etc...









For Misha...it's gear


----------



## brutalwizard

exited to see periphery for a third time tommarrow.

periperhy shows are always my fav cause there always fun.

what kind of mediocre Idaho shenanigans will happen this time?

to bad my 7620 ate my VIP package fund


----------



## toiletstand

have fun at the show pal


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Stealthtastic said:


> Most people have a cocaine habit, heroin habit etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Misha...it's gear


 Hello all wlecome to gear anonymous


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

> Most people have a cocaine habit



... I must be in the minority then.


----------



## Antenna

*Sniff* yeah yeah! me, me too then, heh! *Sniff Sniff*


----------



## spattergrind

It was badass. I was driving from school and I hope I wasnt going to miss The Contortionist. I didn't, stoked! Textures was good, The Human Abstract was great, and Periphery killed. Talked to Misha and Jake, nice guys. They used their Ultras and it sounded awesome. Cant wait till I get my II. 
All in all great time.

Anybody else go?


----------



## fiveyears

yup. Racecar man. That's all that needs to be said. Also, the contortionist was one of the best live acts I've ever seen.


----------



## endo

I wanted to go, but I had to work 

What did you guys think of No Living Witness?


----------



## spattergrind

endo said:


> I wanted to go, but I had to work
> 
> What did you guys think of No Living Witness?



Good, I guess. I've seen them 1-2 times before. They didnt have as many players as they did then. I only heard like the last 2 songs I think.

I didnt really care if I missed the opening bands, as long as I wouldn't miss The Contortionist, which is one of my favorite bands.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Lost my Periphery-live virginity last night at Studio Seven in Seattle. They sounded great! Guitars were tight, drums sounded nice, Spencer could have been turned up a bit, but the vocals were spot on. Best show I've been to in awhile.

Ears are still ringing (meant to bring earplugs, totally forgot at the last second), back and neck are a bit sore, had an awesome time. Man, Textures were great too. I'm hoping both of those bands come back again soon.


----------



## spattergrind

I was surprised to see one of the guitarists of The Contortionist using a Carvin V3 head. Sounded good to me...sort of unique.


----------



## fiveyears

Yeah the contortionists tone was soooo slick


----------



## isispelican

it seems that the Haunted Shores song "Passenger" is going to be a Periphery song


----------



## Scrubface05

I mean it includes misha, mark, matt, and spencer..so why not? lol


----------



## Antenna

WIN!!!! Now I wonder about the rest of the Still unofficially released Haunted Shores Stuff......


----------



## brutalwizard

had a blast at the periphery show, misha you were quite the character haha
he got off the stage and stood right next to me, then just walked around the crowd for a bit haha. He was being quite goofy, seemingly arrhythmicaly clapping during a clowd clap situation, and other funny onstage shenanigans.






The human abstract's fill in ryan (of corelia) put on the best vocal performance i have every seen in my life. 

the contortionist's set got cut because of faulty mic chords and electricity problems messing with one of the guitarist's pedal board.

and while hanging out with matt, and the bassist and vocalist of the contortionist, and a few friends, i may or may not have "overheard" a couple new periphery riffs/songs playing from matt's macbook. 
*cough* ascending groove *cough*

and i learned new periphery is slated for recording in november

and new contortionist in febuary with Jason Suecof if my memery serves me correct
(dont quote me on the suecof thing though, as i was kinda not sober ha, but at the same time pretty positive that was the name mentioned haha)


----------



## Jango

Forgot to mention; got to hang out with Axel a bit, and he ended up standing next to us for most of Periphery's set. Had to laugh when Misha came down and started teasing him while still playing.


----------



## DVRP

spattergrind said:


> I was surprised to see one of the guitarists of The Contortionist using a Carvin V3 head. Sounded good to me...sort of unique.



I've heard this too...I want to know how he runs it lol...


----------



## bulb

DVRP said:


> I've heard this too...I want to know how he runs it lol...



haha that head sounds like ass, the rest of the guys hate on it, but its just what Robby has, i helped him dial it in a few days ago to make it sound a little better, but Cameron's old school dual rec absolutely destroys the v3. 
Honestly though they sound great live, so i cant really complain that much...


----------



## spawnofthesith

Can't wait to see you guys tonight! I haven't seen Periphery since last November, its been way to long. And the Contortionist on the same bill? Fuck yeah! 

I know you'll be tearing it up at the Marquis tonight


----------



## Cynic

brutalwizard said:


>



Mic'd AssFX, eh? So that's his setup.


----------



## Hybrid138

Since Mark is filling in... will Haunted Shores and Periphery fuse and become Super Periphery?!?!


----------



## technomancer

Hybrid138 said:


> Since Mark is filling in... will Haunted Shores and Periphery fuse and become Super Periphery?!?!



IIRC it's already been said in this thread that Mark isn't filling in, he's a part of Periphery now.


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> IIRC it's already been said in this thread that Mark isn't filling in, he's a part of Periphery now.



It has? Thats strange...we never announced that, and Nolly is doing the Euro Dream Theater tour.
When the time is right, and only then will we make our choice and make the announcement.


----------



## Speedy Fingers

bulb said:


> It has? Thats strange...we never announced that, and Nolly is doing the Euro Dream Theater tour.
> When the time is right, and only then will we make our choice and make the announcement.


Wow! Lucky Nolly!

BTW Misha, I was the guy that interrupted you talking to your GF and asked for a photo. Hope you didn't mind!

Also, how come no Blackmachines any more?


----------



## Joshua2209

Damn Spencer is sounding great! I've supported him since the beginning and I always will


----------



## technomancer

bulb said:


> It has? Thats strange...we never announced that, and Nolly is doing the Euro Dream Theater tour.
> When the time is right, and only then will we make our choice and make the announcement.



Then obviously I didn't recall correctly  (the reason for the IIRC, If I Recall Correctly, at the beginning of that)


----------



## cyril v

damn, i might have to come out to the church if i can get off work next week.


----------



## Scrubface05

Trying so hard to get a ticket for this lineup but I don't think I'll be able too ahh


----------



## lava

bulb said:


> It has? Thats strange...we never announced that, and Nolly is doing the Euro Dream Theater tour.
> When the time is right, and only then will we make our choice and make the announcement.



I asked Mark about it at the Oakland show. He made two points: 1) He's not sure if he wants to join the band. He said it's been awesome so far but joining would be a huge commitment that would require significant life rearrangement and he's still mulling the possibility over. 2) The band hasn't decided if they even want him yet, so he's not pressing the issue. 

He did, however, tell me that he has been a part of the writing process for the next album.


----------



## bulb

Speedy Fingers said:


> Wow! Lucky Nolly!
> 
> BTW Misha, I was the guy that interrupted you talking to your GF and asked for a photo. Hope you didn't mind!
> 
> Also, how come no Blackmachines any more?



Haha no worries dude!
Ah im waiting on my B6 replacement to be ready, gotta hit doug up when i get back, the b2 never leaves the apt.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Mic'd AssFX, eh? So that's his setup.



Thats the Djent secret


----------



## Lukifer

bulb said:


> Thats the Djent secret



I knew it. But what kind of mic was it????????


----------



## Cynic

Lukifer said:


> I knew it. But what kind of mic was it????????



BM57

(bad joke)


----------



## space frog

UUUGGHH I went to the venue to buy tix but it was closed... I'll have to go buy them friday hope it's not sold out yet -__-'

And uh if I got it right Travis isn't on the tour for THA??? any reason why?


----------



## Ninetyfour

space frog said:


> And uh if I got it right Travis isn't on the tour for THA??? any reason why?



He quit, or got fired. Not entirely sure. Devlin is a fitting replacement anyhow, whether it be temporary or permanent.


----------



## brutalwizard

Ninetyfour said:


> He quit, or got fired. Not entirely sure. Devlin is a fitting replacement anyhow, whether it be temporary or permanent.



he murders travis vocally, and in stage presence.

so be this might be the sickest THA set that will ever occur in history


----------



## ROAR

^Really?

When I saw them he just seemed like some spastic little kid.
His vocals were pretty good, but weren't in the mix too well.
Excellent show nonetheless.


----------



## Sikthness

ROAR said:


> ^Really?
> 
> When I saw them he just seemed like some spastic little kid.
> His vocals were pretty good, but weren't in the mix too well.
> Excellent show nonetheless.


 

havent seen em live but if you've heard the Corelia EP, then you should know he is more than capable.


----------



## bulb

Ryan absolutely nails their set, and i havent seen their other vocalists, but they themselves say that Ryan is the best live vocalist they have had thus far, so yes you will see the most epic THA set on this tour.


----------



## space frog

I know Travis had a REALLY strange stage presence lol, and his rendition of Vela was meh, but I can't wait to hear this. I'm still kinda sad he left/got fired cuz I thought he did a really good job overall on Digital Veil, though Nathan was miles ahead for clean vox.

/off topic comment over


----------



## MobiusR

Hay guys did your order for the friday webstream of the show get canceled? I got a email a day after saying i got refunded when i didn't. I just called em and they said the guy wasn't there and said to email him. I'm still waiting for a email but i just wanna know first hand if it got canceled or something 

:\


----------



## toiletstand

friday webstream?


----------



## MobiusR

toiletstand said:


> friday webstream?



yea they are having a friday webstream at the rave.


----------



## toiletstand

hot damn i want to see this


----------



## Ralyks

Lame that THA is heading to Europe before the NY date of the tour


----------



## AmishRefugee

Just got back from the show. Holy nutsack that was wonderful

Also Spencer turns bright purple when he sings

Also the fact that Misha and Stef Broks were doing merch themselves warmed the cockles of my heart

Also Exivious is recording a new album in January

Also that new guy in The Human Abstract was great.

Also I almost fell over and died trying to make it through Racecar as the final song in a 6-hour show

A++ WOULD BUY AGAIN


----------



## space frog

Ralyks said:


> Lame that THA is heading to Europe before the NY date of the tour



WAIT THEY WONT BE IN MONTREAL??????????

FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Hybrid138

I saw a guy that attempted ATTEMPTED to headbang heavily to all of Racecar. After about a minute he stopped. Then with all his strength, he headbanged all of the last 3 minutes... I'm sure that dude was really drunk but he keep catching my attention. This wasn't regular headbanging. I mean, he spread his legs a bit to get a firm ground and whipped his head by making his back bend backwards and went all the way forward to about his belly button. He was a hefty guy too... It was beautiful :')


----------



## MikeH

I saw Racecar played in its entirety. Win.


----------



## brutalwizard

Videos of Periphery | Facebook

goofy vid from the idaho show!!

misha playing in the crowd and more haha


----------



## The Beard

Went to the show at the Mixtape last night in Grand Rapids! 

I had gotten called in to work earlier that day, so when I got out I drove 85mph all the way to Grand Rapids  I got there just in time to see half of Textures' set from the back of the room and then when a bunch of people went outside after that, me and my friend moved up to the front!

The Human Abstract put on a GREAT show. I had never listened to anything by them besides "Digital Veil" (which I really like), so it was a pleasure to finally get to hear them! Also, their guitarist, A.J. I think, played the show in dress clothes and is the most stone-faced guy i've ever seen, his facial expression changed maybe twice during the whole set 

Then Periphery was up next! They sounded PHENOMENAL despite the crappy acoustics of the venue. Spencer's voice has improved soooo much and he hit every note perfectly. I'm proud to share the same first name as him 
Also, Racecar live was amazing. I saw Mark pull out his phone while Jake was playing Loomis' solo and film the crowd doing the thing where they put their hands up towards his guitar and wiggle their fingers, I was one of them!

Another bonus was that I had some hot chick squished up against me through the whole set instead of some sweaty guy 

After they played I got to meet and talk a bit to most of the guys and I had brought Jake's Triple Rectifier and had the whole band sign it!  I'll post pics either later today or tomorrow! 
Also, I thought Misha's "Japanese tourist fan" rule for taking fan pictures was hilarious  I'll post the pic of me, him, Tom, and the singer in my band soon!

Overall a great show and a great night! 
Also, I'm not sure if this info has been posted yet, but during the set before they played "Face Palm Mute" Spencer said that the new album should be out in Spring


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

brutalwizard said:


> Videos of Periphery | Facebook
> 
> goofy vid from the idaho show!!
> 
> misha playing in the crowd and more haha



HOLY FUCK Spencer hit that note FOR GOOD!


----------



## Masc0t

I'm happy The Contortionist is playing a great tour. They used to come up to northern Indiana for our local shows before they got signed last year.


----------



## space frog

stoked for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Guitarman700

stc423 said:


> Went to the show at the Mixtape last night in Grand Rapids!
> 
> I had gotten called in to work earlier that day, so when I got out I drove 85mph all the way to Grand Rapids  I got there just in time to see half of Textures' set from the back of the room and then when a bunch of people went outside after that, me and my friend moved up to the front!
> 
> The Human Abstract put on a GREAT show. I had never listened to anything by them besides "Digital Veil" (which I really like), so it was a pleasure to finally get to hear them! Also, their guitarist, A.J. I think, played the show in dress clothes and is the most stone-faced guy i've ever seen, his facial expression changed maybe twice during the whole set
> 
> Then Periphery was up next! They sounded PHENOMENAL despite the crappy acoustics of the venue. Spencer's voice has improved soooo much and he hit every note perfectly. I'm proud to share the same first name as him
> Also, Racecar live was amazing. I saw Mark pull out his phone while Jake was playing Loomis' solo and film the crowd doing the thing where they put their hands up towards his guitar and wiggle their fingers, I was one of them!
> 
> Another bonus was that I had some hot chick squished up against me through the whole set instead of some sweaty guy
> 
> After they played I got to meet and talk a bit to most of the guys and I had brought Jake's Triple Rectifier and had the whole band sign it!  I'll post pics either later today or tomorrow!
> Also, I thought Misha's "Japanese tourist fan" rule for taking fan pictures was hilarious  I'll post the pic of me, him, Tom, and the singer in my band soon!
> 
> Overall a great show and a great night!
> Also, I'm not sure if this info has been posted yet, but during the set before they played "Face Palm Mute" Spencer said that the new album should be out in Spring



God that show was epic.


----------



## Lukifer

Sounds like an awesome show!!


----------



## space frog

new album in spring?


----------



## space frog

Show yesterday = WOW

First opening band was random, and they got cut down by an electricity shutdown in the neighbourhood, which caused the show to be set back by like 30 minutes.
Then a local band named Beheading of a King got on stage and you guys should check them out, they remind me of Circle of Contempt.
The Contortionist was awesome, I'm glad I could see them, so was Textures.

THA was off the hook. New vocalist rapes on cleans but seems to struggle with heavy vocals, and he has a stage presence that sometimes doesnt really fit with the music, but overall hes better than Travis IMO. And their instrumental Nocturne Medley was awesomesauce.

And periphery... needless to say they were AWESOME. I stayed there till 0:30 to see them even though I had to wake up at 6:30 this morning. I learned Jake loves hipster sluts and even though it seems he had some sound troubles over the show, sound was awesome. So was Mark, and everyone else. Very tight set.

Anyways, show was yes.


----------



## Richie666

I'll be at the show in Worcester tonight. Can't wait! Some of my favorite shows have been upstairs at the Palladium.


----------



## Ralyks

8 hours until I'm on a train to the NYC show


----------



## Dan Halen

they should throw a western PA show or 2 in for their next tour after Juggernaut. like somewhere near the Pittsburgh area or somewhere near it.


----------



## jboogie

you guys killed it at the palladium last night. Sad to see that THA could not make it, but you and Textures more than made up for it


----------



## Rook

Misha, when are you gunna get your .strandberg*? I think we definitely need soundclips a la dB1.

Make it happen!


----------



## templton89

who's going to NYC show tonight? lets meet up and hold hands and smile awkwardly


----------



## space frog

^That would not make me want to go mention I'm going there XD


----------



## templton89

^ so should i be looking for a Jesus dude with thumbs up to share some spiritual moments with?


----------



## Petal

So is periphery playing at the ottobar on october 8th? 
On their myspace it says they are, but on the ottobar website it does not even say they are playing that day.


----------



## bhakan

So does anybody know what the contortionists sets have been like on the tour? I haven't listened to them much, and wanna know what songs to check out. 

Also, some shows have had local bands opening, anybody know who (if any) are gonna be playing in Philly?


----------



## VILARIKA

Damn, the NYC show was awesome. I'm pretty sure Alex was the sound guy for all the bands minus the opener, and he killed it. All the bands sounded awesome! Probably the best sounding live performance I have heard. I guess the next time they come back, they will come with a new album as well


----------



## Ryan666213

The whole set from the St. Louis show is on my youtube page www.youtube.com/rvermeland 

All of Periphery and a song from The Contortionist.... yeah my battery sucks for my camera.. wish i could have got more!


----------



## toiletstand

we all need some markides in our lives.


----------



## Djent

Philly show was fuckin sick. I was in the best spot for the whole show (front row, right in front of Misha)


----------



## space frog

templton89 said:


> ^ so should i be looking for a Jesus dude with thumbs up to share some spiritual moments with?



lol



bhakan said:


> So does anybody know what the contortionists sets have been like on the tour? I haven't listened to them much, and wanna know what songs to check out.
> 
> Also, some shows have had local bands opening, anybody know who (if any) are gonna be playing in Philly?



Contortionist played Flourish, Primal Directive, Vessel, Contact and Oscillator in Montreal I think. Prolly was the same most tour.


----------



## Rap Hat

I have a couple songs recorded from the NYC show (Jetpacks, Buttersnips, new song, two others) and I'll be putting them up soon. It was definitely a tight show, sound was good and the crowd got into it. Contortionist rocked too, it was a little more subdued than when I saw them with Whitechapel but it still rocked.


----------



## bulb

Here is one of the most interesting and fun interviews i have ever done! Enjoy! Interview: Periphery&#8217;s guitarist Misha Mansoor


----------



## mikernaut

LOL @ sugar cereals and Gushers!


----------



## Insanity

bulb said:


> Here is one of the most interesting and fun interviews i have ever done! Enjoy! Interview: Peripherys guitarist Misha Mansoor



So friggin nice not to read the same boring thing .
More interviewers should spend time reading other interviews from artists and try and make theirs a unique one.
Cant stand reading the same one over and over. Cant even imagine what its like answering the same questions 

Are you gonna be around during the Sweden show. Perhaps at your merch booth?. Would be awesome to meet you dude.


----------



## asher

bulb said:


> Here is one of the most interesting and fun interviews i have ever done! Enjoy! Interview: Peripherys guitarist Misha Mansoor



That interview was fucking hilarious 

I'm sad I missed you guys Saturday night in Richmond, but I feel fairly confident I'll get more chances to see y'all.


----------



## Djent246

@Bulb

When are us guys over here in Ireland gonna get a show? Literally dying to see you guys some day soon!


Shane


----------



## templton89

DAT NOTE


----------



## Djent

If you went to the Philly show, you might remember the kid with the DSLR taking pictures on stage...
Periphery - a set on Flickr
His photos from Philly, plus other nights on the tour


----------



## space frog

awesome photos!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Im gonna eat yer headstock Jake......om nom nom nom!!


----------



## Insanity

Lukifer said:


> Im gonna eat yer headstock Jake......om nom nom nom!!



Securityguard is looking a little bit too sleepy if you ask me


----------



## shadscbr

Cool Pics


----------



## space frog

what is this I don't even...


----------



## bulb

Haha this was a fun night:


----------



## ROAR

I DON"T GIVE A FUCK


----------



## Lukifer

ROAR said:


> I DON"T GIVE A FUCK



That shit was funny! So Bulb you didnt get to drink your big ass Coors Light????


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> That shit was funny! So Bulb you didnt get to drink your big ass Coors Light????



nope but that story made it worth it haha


----------



## Lukifer

No kidding!! A Coors light can be bought, and rather cheaply, but a great story is priceless! Especially when there is video evidence!!! If you all come though Oklahoma again ill buy you a case of tall boys!!


----------



## space frog

Hey bulb I got a lil question for you here... what guitar did you use to record you first album?? I know you (used to?) own a dragonburst Carvin 7 string (so effin sexy :yummy, and I was curious to know if you used it while recording your s/t cuz when I play the Letter Experiment solo with my djent patch on my DC727's neck pick upt it sounds REALLY close IMO.


----------



## toiletstand

gonna guess and say it was a mix between that custom bfr and his black machine.


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> Hey bulb I got a lil question for you here... what guitar did you use to record you first album?? I know you (used to?) own a dragonburst Carvin 7 string (so effin sexy :yummy, and I was curious to know if you used it while recording your s/t cuz when I play the Letter Experiment solo with my djent patch on my DC727's neck pick upt it sounds REALLY close IMO.



7 string stuff was my Mystic Dream JP7 (original run) and 6 string stuff was Blackmachine B2


----------



## BangandBreach




----------



## Dan_Vacant

bulb said:


> 7 string stuff was my Mystic Dream JP7 (original run) and 6 string stuff was Blackmachine B2


the Blackmachine had Coldsweats in it right?


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> 7 string stuff was my Mystic Dream JP7 (original run) and 6 string stuff was Blackmachine B2



aahh alright thanks!!


----------



## toiletstand

dream theater and periphery tonight. wish i could say i was going.


----------



## ddtonfire

They killed it last night! Racear was amazing live. It was so cool to see two of my favorite bands pay together! Definitely worth the 8-hour drive from Ohio!


----------



## Cynic

Nolly to co-produce next Periphery album and fill-in on European tour?


----------



## MobiusR

Cynic said:


> Nolly to co-produce next Periphery album and fill-in on European tour?



Yup


----------



## space frog

MobiusR said:


> sex



fixed


----------



## Rook

Misha, I understand you've been using Mackie HD's, how are they holding up? I heard they were blowing up last year but nobody seems to have any idea how they're running at the moment!

Any thoughts would be cool dude


----------



## VILARIKA

Fun111 said:


> Misha, I understand you've been using Mackie HD's, how are they holding up? I heard they were blowing up last year but nobody seems to have any idea how they're running at the moment!
> 
> Any thoughts would be cool dude



They fixed the issue, they work fine now.


----------



## Ninetyfour

ddtonfire said:


> They killed it last night! Racear was amazing live. It was so cool to see two of my favorite bands pay together! Definitely worth the 8-hour drive from Ohio!



I thought they were going to play Insomnia 7 times, screw Racecar!


----------



## sol niger 333

I....I wanna drink it for the tashte. Hahahaaaaaaa


----------



## x360rampagex

Link to Bulb on Soundclick: SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!

Here you can download instrumentals and riff ideas of the man himself. Great stuff.


----------



## Cynic

x360rampagex said:


> Link to Bulb on Soundclick: SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!
> 
> Here you can download instrumentals and riff ideas of the man himself. Great stuff.



Do you know who you're talking you? 

It's good to have a reminder though, so thanks.


----------



## drmosh

x360rampagex said:


> Link to Bulb on Soundclick: SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!
> 
> Here you can download instrumentals and riff ideas of the man himself. Great stuff.



haha, I think everyone here knows full well who bulb is and what he has done in the past. Most of us have been following his music since the early clips posted on the meshuggah board (and acle's and browne's for that matter)


----------



## space frog

x360rampagex said:


> Link to Bulb on Soundclick: SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!
> 
> Here you can download instrumentals and riff ideas of the man himself. Great stuff.



 good intention, but bulb himself posts here so all
the regulars of this thread know these by heart.


----------



## Guitarholic

Might as well post my little press release here as well:

PERIPHERY Announces Dream Theater Off Day Shows and Announce New Guitarist

PERIPHERY have redefined the boundaries of progressive music and previously announced they will be touring as direct support to the legendary Dream Theater throughout Europe from Jan. 23rd through Feb. 26th

Today the band announces that they will play two headlining shows amidst those dates. Brussels, Belgium, and Prague, Czech Republic, have been added to the band's schedule. All of their tour dates can be found below or by visiting Periphery | Facebook

Following PERIPHERY's extremely successful "Frak The Gods" North American tour, the group are excited to now officially announce its newest member Mark Holcomb (he had a project with Misha Mansoor called Haunted Shores and filled in on the "Frak The Gods" tour) on guitars.
Misha Mansoor states: "We are happy to announce that Mark Holcomb (Haunted Shores) will be joining the Periphery ranks as a full time guitarist! He toured with with us our headlining run of Australia, our Frak The Gods US headliner and our 2 shows opening for Dream Theater, and we feel that we have found a perfect fit for us both live and in the studio. We are extremely excited to have him on board, and cant wait to show you all the cool new music we have been working on together! Since we made arrangements for the tour before Mark was inducted, our good friend Nolly (Red Seas Fire) will be filling in on the European tour opening for Dream Theater. However that will be the last tour we do with a fill-in guitarist, as Mark will join on full time after that!"

Thomas Murphy (bass) states: "The most important thing about a band is the chemistry between its members. We've all known Mark for years and are very proud to announce him as our newest member. Not only is he an amazing writer and guitarist, but also an amazing person. We can't wait to see what the future holds for the band now that he has joined."

Mark Holcomb further comments: "I couldn't be more excited as not only have these guys been great friends of mine for a long time, but I consider every last one of them musical siblings in a sense. Each of us brings something different to the table and I can't wait to see what we can accomplish."

Very rarely does a band come along that just defies the boundaries of conventionality, but the experimental, progressive metal outfit PERIPHERY have done just that and have blazed a trail of originality that has sent shockwaves throughout the metal world.

Jan 23 - Helsinki, Finland - Icehall
Jan 25 - Stockholm, Sweden - Hovet
Jan 26 - Oslo, Norway - Valhall
Jan 27 - Copenhagen, Denmark - KB Hallen
Jan 29 - Poznan, Poland - Arena Hall
Jan 30 - Berlin, Germany - Columbialle
Feb 01 - Zwolle, Holland - IJsselhallen
Feb 02 - Dusseldorf, Germany - Mistubishi Electric-Halle
Feb 03 - Paris, France - Le Zenith
Feb 04 - Belgium, Brussels - AB - HEADLINE SHOW
Feb 05 - Hannover, Germany - AWD Hall
Feb 06 - Offenbach, Germany - Stadthalle
Feb 08 - Glasgow, UK - Clyde Auditorium
Feb 09 - Manchester, UK - Apollo
Feb 10 - London, UK - Wembley Arena
Feb 12 - Luxembourg, Luxembourg - Rockhal
Feb 13 - Stuttgart, Germany - Liederhalle
Feb 14 - Wettingen (Zurich), Switzerland - Sportzentrum Tagerhard
Feb 16 - Czech Republic Prague Exitus - HEADLINE SHOW
Feb 17 - Budapest, Hungary - Arena
Feb 18 - Vienna, Austria - Gasometer
Feb 20 - Pordenone, Italy - Palasport
Feb 21 - Milan, Italy - Mediolanum Forum
Feb 22 - Perugia, Italy - Palaevangelisti
Feb 24 - Barcelona, Spain - Palau St Jordi
Feb 25 - Madrid, Spain - Palacio Vistalegre
Feb 26 - Lisbon, Portugal - Coliseum


----------



## Guitarholic

Weird double post xD


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That's great news!


----------



## Guitarman700

Mark is a badass, he killed it on the Frak The Gods tour. Really nice guy too. Can't wait to see what he brings to the band, compisitionally.


----------



## cataclysm_child

You're going to Scandinavia and Norway is included for once?!
Fuck yeah!

660kr ~ $117 for a ticket. That's probably the most expensive concert I've gone to, haha, and I'm not even that interested in seeing DT.

Anyway, can't wait!


----------



## x360rampagex

Opps, didn't know


----------



## x360rampagex

space frog said:


> good intention, but bulb himself posts here so all
> the regulars of this thread know these by heart.



lol I'm new here.


----------



## ROAR

MRAK!!!!


----------



## toiletstand

TEAM MRAK


----------



## Ninetyfour

I hope some Haunted Shores songs will become Periphery songs. Even if they aren't extremely happy for Mark!


----------



## TimTomTum

Mark being in Periphery is great. But I think that Haunted Shores should stay Haunted Shores. I wanna hear Scarlet feat. Casey


----------



## Ninetyfour

Hm, well Passenger is a maybe, I think there's another song Spencer's meant to be singing on but I can't think what it is


----------



## sk3ks1s

More FF7 covers!!!


----------



## bulb

TimTomTum said:


> Mark being in Periphery is great. But I think that Haunted Shores should stay Haunted Shores. I wanna hear Scarlet feat. Casey



That will unfortunately never happen, just like 99% of the other songs Casey had intentions on doing vocals for haha.
I love Casey, but i also know him too well haha.


----------



## MobiusR

who knows maybe casey will release his solo album around december then do all of the vocal things or w-e that he promised and release them on the same day.... December 21st


----------



## VILARIKA

Glad to hear Holcomb is in! Still wish Alex was on the team though...


----------



## HighGain510

MRAK WAS YES!


----------



## Sikthness

I think this is super fucking awesome. Mark is such an awesome player, and I of course love haunted shores. I really think he will bring a lot to the table in periphery. Both he n bulb both like the use of cool chords n such and are so creative already, I can just see them building off each other, creating some great shit.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Lukifer

Awesome shit! Congrats Mark!! Will there be mass amounts of razzing now that he is "the new guy"????


----------



## space frog

saw the announcement on FB sooner today, stoked



x360rampagex said:


> lol I'm new here.



yeah no offense intended, was just complementing the previous comments


----------



## MobiusR

VILARIKA said:


> Glad to hear Holcomb is in! Still wish Alex was on the team though...



Alex looked like a fucking beast with his arms of steel. Then you seem him on stage and your jaws drop due to how awesome of a guitar player he is also XD


----------



## lava

This is great news. Mark will bring a more complex set of higher-register harmonies to the group, and it's going to be awesome.

And dammit, for the love of god, PLEASE play Oslo live!


----------



## Mwoit

So Mark is the new member of Periphery. Woo!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Why is Periphery afraid of Canada's westcoast 

I swear I won't throw a beaver at you


----------



## Guitarman700

Stealthtastic said:


> Why is Periphery afraid of Canada's westcoast
> 
> I swear I won't throw a beaver at you



Depends on what kind of beaver we're talking about.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Guitarman700 said:


> Depends on what kind of beaver we're talking about.



The world's finest Canadian woman obviously


----------



## Insanity

Stealthtastic said:


> The world's finest Canadian woman obviously









Ey?


----------



## Lukifer

Insanity said:


> Ey?




Thank god you didnt post Celine Dion or I was going to vomit!


----------



## space frog

Lukifer said:


> Thank god you didnt post Celine Dion or I was going to vomit!



yeah this

though Celine Djion might sound better... Djitanic?


----------



## drmosh

Bah, why not Munich 
I don't think I can be bothered driving to Stuttgart for the gig, as I don't care much about DT


----------



## Xaios

Stealthtastic said:


> Why is Periphery afraid of Canada's westcoast
> 
> I swear I won't throw a beaver at you



/hides the beaver cannon.


----------



## VILARIKA

Insanity said:


> Ey?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^how do we know he's not sitting in a wheelchair wearing that funny headgear lol


----------



## DLG

you are confusing bieber with drake.


----------



## VILARIKA

DLG said:


> you are confusing bieber with drake.



I didn't know drake was looked among as a female, I thought it was only bieber


----------



## Lukifer

Mindcrime1204 said:


> ^^^^how do we know he's not sitting in a wheelchair wearing that funny headgear lol



How do you know that I would give a shit even if he was!!!


----------



## space frog

It's not Bieber, its a Biever


----------



## DLG

VILARIKA said:


> I didn't know drake was looked among as a female, I thought it was only bieber



more about the wheelchair part


----------



## VILARIKA

DLG said:


> more about the wheelchair part


 
I see he has his bottle of haterade down there, in that easily acessible wheelchair pouch


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Stealthtastic said:


> The world's finest Canadian woman obviously


 
Stana Katic FTW


----------



## bulb

Even though i was pretty damn sick with the flu, i couldnt pass up the opportunity to give our good buds at Metal Injection a backstage tour of our show at Grammercy in NYC on the Frak The Gods tour! Enjoy! PERIPHERY Frak The Gods Tour Walkthrough - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> Even though i was pretty damn sick with the flu, i couldnt pass up the opportunity to give our good buds at Metal Injection a backstage tour of our show at Grammercy in NYC on the Frak The Gods tour! Enjoy! PERIPHERY Frak The Gods Tour Walkthrough - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection



You caught me off guard there in the video haha, but that was a great day! Sucks that you were sick, but the crowd was really into it, which must have made it all worthwhile


----------



## mikemueller2112

bulb said:


> Even though i was pretty damn sick with the flu, i couldnt pass up the opportunity to give our good buds at Metal Injection a backstage tour of our show at Grammercy in NYC on the Frak The Gods tour! Enjoy! PERIPHERY Frak The Gods Tour Walkthrough - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection



Good vid, never thought of having a HDD crash, good point on using SS for that purpose.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

That interview was awesome, Misha! I laughed at a lot of those shenanigans. I never knew dutch where invisible on camera... good to know...


----------



## MobiusR

"yea i got a flu so what..." 


"put my shades on...."


----------



## bulb

Here is a cool interview with Matt about Bandhappy!


----------



## space frog

cool beans


----------



## aWoodenShip

bulb said:


> Even though i was pretty damn sick with the flu, i couldnt pass up the opportunity to give our good buds at Metal Injection a backstage tour of our show at Grammercy in NYC on the Frak The Gods tour! Enjoy! PERIPHERY Frak The Gods Tour Walkthrough - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection



The hell you're not a cool band to listen to. I've got no problem letting people know I listen to Periphery dawg.


----------



## Universe74

aWoodenShip said:


> The hell you're not a cool band to listen to. I've got no problem letting people know I listen to Periphery dawg.



Came here to post this. 

A friends nephew was visiting and heard I had an 8 string. He came over to check it out as he couldn't find one in Vancouver BC. You should have seen his eyes when I mentioned Periphery. 

You guys are getting out there. Its inevitable.


----------



## space frog

aWoodenShip said:


> The hell you're not a cool band to listen to. I've got no problem letting people know I listen to Periphery dawg.



Hey... what's up with a band being a cool band to listen to? how about true music lovers will listen to Periphery cuz it's awesome and won't give a shit about others opinion?

I'm the only one among my closest friends that listen to metal/deathcore/etc... and they still apreciate my covers and don't think it's not a cool music to listen to.


----------



## Lukifer

space frog said:


> Hey... what's up with a band being a cool band to listen to? how about true music lovers will listen to Periphery cuz it's awesome and won't give a shit about others opinion?
> 
> I'm the only one among my closest friends that listen to metal/deathcore/etc... and they still apreciate my covers and don't think it's not a cool music to listen to.



So is that what it means when a band is trending?? Its cool to listen to them?? 

I like metal for me, and I listen to alot of bands people here would think is uncool but shit its my music so I enjoy it!!


----------



## space frog

Lukifer said:


> So is that what it means when a band is trending?? Its cool to listen to them??
> 
> I like metal for me, and I listen to alot of bands people here would think is uncool but shit its my music so I enjoy it!!



Thats what I meant. I listen to the music I like and say  to the haters.

the only music that is meant to be trendy is the music douchebags listen to.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Wait.. you say "colon fawk colon" to the haters?


----------



## brutalwizard

the more popular periphery gets the less i want to take about them, cause its all the same convo's i have heard before about them lol.

but i do love me some periphery


----------



## ArrowHead

I just finally looked at the tags for this thread. LOLWUT? Mashed potatoes? Bill Cosby?


----------



## space frog

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Wait.. you say "colon fawk colon" to the haters?



yup, and they are like


----------



## Lukifer

space frog said:


> Thats what I meant. I listen to the music I like and say  to the haters.
> 
> the only music that is meant to be trendy is the music douchebags listen to.


----------



## Dan Halen

so does anybody (Bulb if you wanna drop some super awesome win filled hints) know if the new albums will be dual released. what i mean is will there be an instrumental and a lyrical version of the "Juggernaut" release.

its just that i really liked that from last time and i think more bands should do it. i mean how hard is it to just release on with vocals and one with out lol. plus i think periphery would make a ton more off of it because of people like me who will buy both.


----------



## bhakan

Dan Halen said:


> so does anybody (Bulb if you wanna drop some super awesome win filled hints) know if the new albums will be dual released. what i mean is will there be an instrumental and a lyrical version of the "Juggernaut" release.
> 
> its just that i really liked that from last time and i think more bands should do it. i mean how hard is it to just release on with vocals and one with out lol. plus i think periphery would make a ton more off of it because of people like me who will buy both.


I may be wrong, but I think I heard bulb say that he wasn't gonna release another instrumental album because it gave the impression that the band doesn't like Spencer or something along those lines.


----------



## Dan Halen

Thats ridiculous. why would that even imply that at all. im not angry about that response it just confuses me is all. the only reason i like to have both is because in some songs i cant hear everything when spencer is singing over it and sometimes im just not in a vocals kinda mood but id still like to listen to the song. i think Spencer's voice is AMAZING. hes one of my favorite vocalists. i hope they keep him forever. he fits so well.

lol i probably cant change Bulb's mind but itd be awesome if he went back on that.


----------



## bhakan

Dan Halen said:


> Thats ridiculous. why would that even imply that at all. im not angry about that response it just confuses me is all. the only reason i like to have both is because in some songs i cant hear everything when spencer is singing over it and sometimes im just not in a vocals kinda mood but id still like to listen to the song. i think Spencer's voice is AMAZING. hes one of my favorite vocalists. i hope they keep him forever. he fits so well.
> 
> lol i probably cant change Bulb's mind but itd be awesome if he went back on that.


Again, Its very likely that I'm wrong, but i think it was something along the lines of that the band really likes what Spencer did with the music, and removing his vocals would kinda imply that they preferred the songs without him on them. Kinda like if you recorded an album and the band specifically removed your guitar parts so people didn't have to hear you play. 

Anyone who actually knows what their talking about feel free to correct me, because I might be completely talking out of my ass.

EDIT for facts

*But didn&#8217;t you release an instrumental version of the album? *
Yeah, I think a lot of people misunderstood why we did that. A lot of people thought that we did that because we had a problem with Spencer, because people didn&#8217;t like him and we were trying to cater to them. That was not the case at all. We paired it up in a deluxe edition specifically to _not_ let it undermine the regular version of the album. I don&#8217;t know if you know this, but 99% of our fans are musicians, right? 

*You&#8217;re a thoughtful guy, Misha. *
A lot of people tried to make claims like, &#8220;The instrumental album is better, you should do that, it&#8217;ll sell so much better.&#8221; The truth is that the deluxe album sold really well, but for every 11 or 12 regular albums, there&#8217;s one instrumental album sold; it&#8217;s that ratio. It&#8217;s definitely not the popular option&#8212;most people do prefer it with the vocals. I think because of that misunderstanding, we might not do instrumental albums in the future. I don&#8217;t want people to think that we&#8217;re not proud of our vocalist. If we didn&#8217;t like the way it sounded with vocals, we&#8217;d just have it instrumental to begin with. 

From this interview http://www.australianhysteria.com.au/periphery.ews


----------



## Dan Halen

bhakan said:


> Again, Its very likely that I'm wrong, but i think it was something along the lines of that the band really likes what Spencer did with the music, and removing his vocals would kinda imply that they preferred the songs without him on them. Kinda like if you recorded an album and the band specifically removed your guitar parts so people didn't have to hear you play.
> 
> Anyone who actually knows what their talking about feel free to correct me, because I might be completely talking out of my ass.
> 
> EDIT for facts
> 
> *But didnt you release an instrumental version of the album? *
> Yeah, I think a lot of people misunderstood why we did that. A lot of people thought that we did that because we had a problem with Spencer, because people didnt like him and we were trying to cater to them. That was not the case at all. We paired it up in a deluxe edition specifically to _not_ let it undermine the regular version of the album. I dont know if you know this, but 99% of our fans are musicians, right?
> 
> *Youre a thoughtful guy, Misha. *
> A lot of people tried to make claims like, The instrumental album is better, you should do that, itll sell so much better. The truth is that the deluxe album sold really well, but for every 11 or 12 regular albums, theres one instrumental album sold; its that ratio. Its definitely not the popular optionmost people do prefer it with the vocals. I think because of that misunderstanding, we might not do instrumental albums in the future. I dont want people to think that were not proud of our vocalist. If we didnt like the way it sounded with vocals, wed just have it instrumental to begin with.
> 
> From this interview http://www.australianhysteria.com.au/periphery.ews



yah i kinda figured it was like that instead. i think its exactly how you interpreted it because just like Misha said, if he didnt like Spencer then he wouldnt have him in the band to begin with. which obviously isnt the case. but ill be happy either way even if they dont do a "Deluxe version" again.

again though its just like Misha said most of the fans are musicians and i like learning their stuff and it just makes it easier to split the track so i can focus on one aspect of the song more clearly. but i think most of us agree, maybe not all but most, that spencer kills it on "Racecar," "Frak The Gods" and "Totla Mad." HAHAHA

but im glad you were able to fill me in on this. if Spencer were my bands Vocalist id DAMN SURE be proud of that. its good that Misha respects the band like that.


----------



## Lukifer

Soo.... Spencer is now the coolest front man ever!!! I just watched the video Jake posted from the Toronto show and on Racecar, right before Jake blasts into the Loomis solo, Spencer yells out, I AM THE TABLE!!!

So much win!


----------



## Dan Halen

lol hes joined the sub-human race with papa Het and Lou Reed


----------



## space frog

mmh no?


----------



## 80H

aw man. i love instrumentals. i like vocals too but man, wsup with that. you've got the instrumentals already, why not just release them for free if you're not going to sell them? 

alienating that 10% 

; ; +


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I personally love Spencer "The Table" Sotelo, my favorite vocalist, he adds even more depth to Periphery. It pisses me off though when my friends say it sounds like a chick singing and trying to go "brah brah brah" imbeciles


----------



## space frog

do you mean... im not on the spencer train anymore, but on the spencer TABLE ???? :O


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> do you mean... im not on the spencer train anymore, but on the spencer TABLE ???? :O



Perhaps you are the table now!


----------



## Loomer

Metallica will never, ever, ever be able to live that one down.


----------



## Lukifer

Man if I wasn't on my phone I would make a Spencer Table meme. Darn. Haha. I'm waiting for someone to get a table and put Hets face on it!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I certainly wouldn't be so into periphery if it wasnt sothelo singing. He is just superior when being compared to the earlier ones (and they were pretty good too). He's got the talent and more importantly knows how to use it. All I can hope for is that he never leaves the band.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Lukifer said:


> Man if I wasn't on my phone I would make a Spencer Table meme. Darn. Haha. I'm waiting for someone to get a table and put Hets face on it!!














The internet is here to please you.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Lukifer

I was meaning like paint it on in real life. Not photoshopping it. Still funny regardless!!!


----------



## space frog

Now we just need a table with both Hetfield and Lou Reed on it.

But... a really wack table.

frogdit: just in case you don't understand: http://www.loureedmetallica.com/listen-to-lulu.php


----------



## Lukifer

And then destroy the table!!!!


----------



## Dan Halen

on video. you cant just have pictures.


----------



## VILARIKA

I got a kick out of this:

Lou Reed &#038; Metallica &#8211; Trainwreck - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

Ok, I think thats enough table talk.


----------



## technomancer

*Enough already, this isn't offtopic*


----------



## ROAR

What is "Mon the Riff?"


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

A good quality sound in this video, some sick playin' from Matt (as well as from the other guys).

Also, lol @ progfan71 getting crushed in the comment section for... well for being wrong, I think we can all agree on that...


----------



## DLG

damn, how uncomfortable is it to try and play in front of 40 year old prog nerds who are sitting down and loathing your existence. 

props just for that


----------



## Dan Halen

lol at Misha ripping that guy apart. in the comments. great job though. deffinitly an excelent preformance.


----------



## DLG

spence killed it.


----------



## space frog

Great video!!! I wish they would've played Light in the Frak the Gods tour, it's amazing live!! Anyways, lol @ progfan, but poor child, he lost his way


----------



## Lukifer

haha I had to throw my .2 cents in to progfan too!! Haha Im right above you frog.

I love Light so much and it sounded stellar live. Kudos!


----------



## JakePeriphery

I think that guy is the minority, we had a lot of "older" folk praising us at the merch area after we played, I didn't expect everyone to like it but I was delighted to find that this crowd of folks got it...

...also it was great to see this row of kids, like 4 or 5, all wearing Periphery shirts and rocking the fuck out in the front.


----------



## Insanity

Dudes! chill!!
He's over 40, He knows EVERYTHING!!!! 

But seriously. I wish some people would just keep to themselves.


----------



## space frog

JakePeriphery said:


> I think that guy is the minority, we had a lot of "older" folk praising us at the merch area after we played, I didn't expect everyone to like it but I was delighted to find that this crowd of folks got it...
> 
> ...also it was great to see this row of kids, like 4 or 5, all wearing Periphery shirts and rocking the fuck out in the front.



Yeah it's really cool that people enjoy your music. When I first heard of this tour I was like "ooohhhh that's not really their usual fanbase lol". Seems it turns out well!



Lukifer said:


> haha I had to throw my .2 cents in to progfan too!! Haha Im right above you frog.
> 
> I love Light so much and it sounded stellar live. Kudos!



oh hai he's your father


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah I read that and was like WTF??? I mean my name is Luke so I hear that joke alot, but he doesnt know thats my name. So weird.......


----------



## riot

Hope this isn't considered trolling, but:

is there a definitive list of all the guitars Misha owns/has owned?


----------



## VILARIKA

riot said:


> Hope this isn't considered trolling, but:
> 
> is there a definitive list of all the guitars Misha owns/has owned?


 
I was thinking about this recently also. I don't think he has a list though. He should have a blog, just for his gear


----------



## Guitarholic

VILARIKA said:


> I was thinking about this recently also. I don't think he has a list though. He should have a blog, just for his gear



I'm gonna put a list together with him soon! Stay tuned


----------



## bulb

Guitarholic said:


> I'm gonna put a list together with him soon! Stay tuned



Jan! I got my 60D! I was thinking maybe we could just do a video for youtube where i go over the guitars i use live or something and kinda explain them and what i like about them, whatcha think?


----------



## TimTomTum

Me thinks that sounds greata! Id love to see them all.


----------



## DVRP

bulb said:


> Jan! I got my 60D! I was thinking maybe we could just do a video for youtube where i go over the guitars i use live or something and kinda explain them and what i like about them, whatcha think?



This would be quite awesome


----------



## space frog

DVRP said:


> This would be quite awesome



+ a gazillion


----------



## riot

bulb said:


> Jan! I got my 60D! I was thinking maybe we could just do a video for youtube where i go over the guitars i use live or something and kinda explain them and what i like about them, whatcha think?



Doooo eeeeeeeeeet! NAO!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Make a list and pros and cons of each


----------



## Lukifer

Sounds like a pretty good idea to me!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

bulb said:


> Jan! I got my 60D! I was thinking maybe we could just do a video for youtube where i go over the guitars i use live or something and kinda explain them and what i like about them, whatcha think?



Yes please!


----------



## themike

bulb said:


> Jan! I got my 60D! I was thinking maybe we could just do a video for youtube where i go over the guitars i use live or something and kinda explain them and what i like about them, whatcha think?



Or how you build your AxeFX II patches (without giving away any sort of secret weapon you may keep personal). ChimpSpanner just did a POD one that came out really good!


----------



## Lukifer

My reaction to this






Is this


----------



## Ninetyfour

It's a gorgeous guitar. Is Misha actually endorsed by them now?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Unless something's changed, I'm pretty certain Misha doesn't have endorsements in the traditional sense of the word. He gets to play whatever he wants.


----------



## bulb

0 Xero 0 said:


> ^ Unless something's changed, I'm pretty certain Misha doesn't have endorsements in the traditional sense of the word. He gets to play whatever he wants.



Well that is only half correct. I am endorsed, but only with non-exclusive deals. A lot of companies are starting to realize that it isn't terribly important so long as the artist does rep your products well, and since i genuinely love all the guitars i have now, that isn't difficult at all.
So yeah Mike Tempesta and Jackson have been EXTREMELY good to me, and goddamn that EMG HetSet sounds amazing! 
It fixes literally EVERY issue i have ever had with EMG pickups (thin sounding, no dynamics, unbalanced, microphonic feedback). I think their Hybrid pickup range in general is really going to change the way people feel about them!

I did a quick clip with that guitar to show it off:
Real Quick HetSet Test by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Sorry if I was stepping on your toes at all, Misha. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## space frog

WOOO these pups sound HUGE. And I love Jackson guitars


----------



## Lukifer

That sounded pretty great! Lots of character in the tone! Let the trending begin!!


----------



## bulb

Check out this fun lil' video Toontrack did with Matt Halpern and I on the Frak The Gods tour!


----------



## crg123

Lukifer said:


>




Gorgeous guitar Misha, those Hybrid Emgs look really interesting. What made you decide on only having a bridge pickup for this one?


----------



## sk3ks1s

bulb said:


> Jan! I got my 60D



How can someone with such good taste in guitars have such poor judgement...?
Nikon or gtfo...


----------



## crg123

Hey, I like my Canon T2i....


----------



## Jackrat

sk3ks1s said:


> How can someone with such good taste in guitars have such poor judgement...?
> Nikon or gtfo...



Uh no? Canon or gtfo


----------



## bulb

sk3ks1s said:


> How can someone with such good taste in guitars have such poor judgement...?
> Nikon or gtfo...



Well if you know anything about cameras, you would know that that this Nikon/Canon thing is like the Mac/PC thing and its just pointless to bring it up because it will just veer off topic into subjective-land and everyone will get called a fag, fag!
Second, i DO have a Nikon, so there!
I find that Nikon tend to do pictures a little better, but that Canon have the upper hand when it comes to video.


----------



## Loomer

bulb said:


> Well if you know anything about cameras, you would know that that this Nikon/Canon thing is like the Mac/PC thing and its just pointless to bring it up because it will just veer off topic into subjective-land and everyone will get called a fag, fag!
> Second, i DO have a Nikon, so there!
> I find that Nikon tend to do pictures a little better, but that Canon have the upper hand when it comes to video.



Ain't it the truth! I actually work for Canon, and even I don't buy into that whole religious war the fanboys have going. Fuck that.

I am however, thinking it would be a nice thing to have a gear tour vid in decent quality, resolution and ISO for once!


----------



## bulb

Loomer said:


> Ain't it the truth! I actually work for Canon, and even I don't buy into that whole religious war the fanboys have going. Fuck that.
> 
> I am however, thinking it would be a nice thing to have a gear tour vid in decent quality, resolution and ISO for once!



Thats the goal! We will be shooting our studio vids with my 60d and d5000 and Jan's t3i (which has the same video sensor as the 60d/7d)
So we should have some awesome footage comin your way!


----------



## bulb

crg123 said:


> Gorgeous guitar Misha, those Hybrid Emgs look really interesting. What made you decide on only having a bridge pickup for this one?



Well i didnt order this guitar. Mike at Jackson knows i like exotic guitars, he said he had this in the showroom and asked if i wanted to try it out, so i said sure.
But now that i have toured with it and im really getting along with it for recording too, he said i can send it back to them and they will route it out for a neck pup too!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sweet, any clue when the video will be up? Really looking forward to this. Maybe you could wait till Nolly gets there for your guys tour and then do one together?


----------



## theo

I like that idea


----------



## Loomer

bulb said:


> Thats the goal! We will be shooting our studio vids with my 60d and d5000 and Jan's t3i (which has the same video sensor as the 60d/7d)
> So we should have some awesome footage comin your way!



Cool. Through my work, I've become pretty amazed at just how many pros also use the Canon SLR's for video these days. The quality is ridiculously good in comparison to what the cameras cost.


----------



## Djent246

Dont mean to bump the thread,but dear God I'd give anything to see you guys come over to Ireland to play a show..


----------



## bulb

Loomer said:


> Cool. Through my work, I've become pretty amazed at just how many pros also use the Canon SLR's for video these days. The quality is ridiculously good in comparison to what the cameras cost.



Both of our music videos were shot on Canon DSLRs!


----------



## Maggai

Wow those Hetfield EMG's sound great. I'd love those in a sevenstring version.


----------



## Ninetyfour

MAYONES SETIUS CUSTOM 7-STRING | eBay


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^ sounds like a non-periphery fan won it and would rather have the cash instead. I guess it's his move, but it would have been cool to see a huge Bulb/Periphery fan just hold onto something special like that after winning it.


----------



## toiletstand

wonder what happened


----------



## MobiusR

where is guitarholic?


----------



## Guitarholic

Yeah, it blows. All the stuff was won by non-Periphery fans. Like really, all of the five things we had to give away. I love the Guitar World dudes, but next time we do a raffle like this I want some different rules. Every day something new to learn I guess. 
I tried to buy the guitar off from him but he's just asking for too much. But I do understand that he's a forum member here and on one of the other guitar forums. So he gave me $50 to put up the auction for him and avoid the bashing which I frankly understand quite well. 
And it's an easy $50 for me, hahaha.


Btw guys, have you checked out Matt's Bandhappy project? If you have teacher suggestions let me know!!!


----------



## Isan

I was upset when i saw him selling too


----------



## bulb

Yeah that sucks, Live and Learn as Jan said, next time we can have a question that only a fan or someone who would go through the process of doing research would do.
I had secretly been hoping an ss.orger would have won it, but oh well...


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> Yeah that sucks, Live and Learn as Jan said, next time we can have a question that only a fan or someone who would go through the process of doing research would do.
> I had secretly been hoping an ss.orger would have won it, but oh well...



Yeah, I would love to do an ss.org exclusive thing actually. Food for though, I'll keep this in mind for sure!!! Who of the moderators would handle that kinda stuff? Or is that stuff handled through Alex the webmaster?


----------



## toiletstand

bummer dudes.


----------



## Lukifer

If only I had the dough!! I know I would have held onto it because I bet it plays so good. O well I guess.


----------



## Cynic

wh?!

*WH?!*


----------



## VILARIKA

$1,800? How much is the guitar actually worth?


----------



## Guitarholic

VILARIKA said:


> $1,800? How much is the guitar actually worth?



I think actual worth was $2500 or even more. I'd have to check


----------



## VILARIKA

Guitarholic said:


> I think actual worth was $2500 or even more. I'd have to check



foolish, so foolish...I'm not really a fan of the guitar, but damn that would have made one Periphery fan happy...


----------



## Guitarholic

VILARIKA said:


> foolish, so foolish...I'm not really a fan of the guitar, but damn that would have made one Periphery fan happy...



I hear ya! ... kind of off-topic ... but I can't believe we hit 100,000 likes on facebook this weekend. So proud of the guys. When I started working with them they were at like ... 12,000, haha.


----------



## s_the_fallen

Guitarholic said:


> Yeah, it blows. All the stuff was won by non-Periphery fans. Like really, all of the five things we had to give away. I love the Guitar World dudes, but next time we do a raffle like this I want some different rules. Every day something new to learn I guess.
> I tried to buy the guitar off from him but he's just asking for too much. But I do understand that he's a forum member here and on one of the other guitar forums. So he gave me $50 to put up the auction for him and avoid the bashing which I frankly understand quite well.
> And it's an easy $50 for me, hahaha.
> 
> 
> Btw guys, have you checked out Matt's Bandhappy project? If you have teacher suggestions let me know!!!


Do you have the guitar in your possession? Please check your PM


----------



## Nesty

That really really sucks. I vote we take the guitar back off him and give it to an actual fan *cough* me *cough*


----------



## space frog

Sucks that this contest goes down like that  It was a cool contest, though, and just saying, even if i was not a Periphery fan, I would never say no to a free Mayones.

A ss.org exclusive contest would be cool though  maybe a cover contest or something?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Guitarholic said:


> Yeah, I would love to do an ss.org exclusive thing actually. Food for though, I'll keep this in mind for sure!!! Who of the moderators would handle that kinda stuff? Or is that stuff handled through Alex the webmaster?



You've been here since 06...I think we all know Alex isn't reachable unless it's to pop an advertisement up 


Maybe a giveaway that picks people that like Periphery's page on FB or best Periphery cover, etc?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

This is upsetting news ¬__¬


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

ON ANOTHER NOTE...

Socks by Socks Rule

I assume these socks increase the Djent Imitation Proficiency Coefficient of any guitar player by a factor of .05.


----------



## toiletstand

haha cool. ive seen ola post these on facebook.


----------



## theo

...whaaaaaaaat?


----------



## bulb

Sig socks yo


----------



## Pooluke41

bulb said:


> Sig socks yo



Whore...


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> Sig socks yo



how would you feel if everyone at your next show was wearing your "sig socks"...


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> Sig socks yo



sig panties next?


----------



## DLG

I've never entered a contest for a band I don't like. seems like a shitbag thing to do. 

ah well, such is the world, full of shitbags.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> I had secretly been hoping an ss.orger would have won it, but oh well...



Shiiiiiiit, I had not-so-secretly been hoping I would have won it!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

HighGain510 said:


> Shiiiiiiit, I had not-so-secretly been hoping I would have won it!


 
Apparently one did, just not one of us 

They wish to remain anonymous.


----------



## HighGain510

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Apparently one did, just not one of us
> 
> They wish to remain anonymous.



It's probably a good idea for him, the lynch mob would be lining up immediately I'm sure!  



In all seriousness it is a bummer he won, but I guess sadly he can do what he wants now that it is his. Honestly if I had played one (or that one) and felt it was worth what he was asking, I'd hit it. However since I've never played one I can't justify dropping that kind of cash on something I'm not sure I'd dig.


----------



## Sebski

I remember seeing a facebook status from Haunted Shores saying they were listening to Spencer track vocals for Scarlet. That was like over a month ago now so I'm just wondering if anyone knows when they said they're gonna put it up.

And as a general question, what is even happening with Haunted Shores right now? I thought an album was gonna be released at some point. Oh and is there any instrumental material we haven't heard yet?


----------



## brutalwizard

seeing as both members are in periphery, and are concerned with that dont keep your hopes up

and because there in periphery it probaly would have been better to have the discussion in here 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...hypermegathread-everything-periphery-191.html


----------



## Sebski

I don't really keep track of music these days, but I'm guessing you're talking about Misha and Mark. I thought Mark wrote the music and Misha just mixed it. And I never realised Mark was actually in Periphery.


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> I don't really keep track of music these days, but I'm guessing you're talking about Misha and Mark. I thought Mark wrote the music and Misha just mixed it. And I never realised Mark was actually in Periphery.



Yeah Mark is in Periphery officially, and i wrote guitar riffs and leads for haunted shores as well as writing the bass parts and programming the drums.
We have to focus on Periphery now, so HS will have to wait.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

those socks are awesome 0.0 i would want them even if they had no relation to Misha, but since they do they are a bit cooler


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> Yeah Mark is in Periphery officially, and i wrote guitar riffs and leads for haunted shores as well as writing the bass parts and programming the drums.
> We have to focus on Periphery now, so HS will have to wait.



Oh I had no idea. Fair play. I'm well eager for some new Periphery stuff. Cheers for replying!


----------



## pineappleman

Sebski said:


> I remember seeing a facebook status from Haunted Shores saying they were listening to Spencer track vocals for Scarlet.



Spencer is great, but Casey is a bastard for flaking on every project he says he's going to do.


----------



## Sebski

I think Spencer's voice is sick anyway. But I think I'd like to see Haunted Shores feature Ryan Devlin from Corelia on a track. Just putting it out there Misha...


----------



## prh

^supposedly ryan was gonna do a track, but with HS being shelved for the moment, who knows


----------



## Mwoit

Didn't expect this.

""I'm sorry to announce that as of today I will no longer be playing bass for Periphery. I have had so many unforgettable experiences and have met so many wonderful people while playing with the band and just want to say thank you to all the fans for making that possible. I am leaving to pursue something new. If you are interested following up with me, feel free to add my personal page at facebook.com/tom.h.murphy.
-Tom""

Via their FB.


----------



## MikeH

> We have some sad news to announce, unfortunately Tom Murphy has decided to leave the band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to announce that as of today I will no longer be playing bass for Periphery. I have had so many unforgettable experiences and have met so many wonderful people while playing with the band and just want to say thank you to all the fans for making that possible. I am leaving to pursue something new. If you are interested following up with me, feel free to add my personal page at facebook.com/tom.h.murphy.
> -Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're very saddened by this but wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors. Fortunately this will not effect our upcoming touring plans as Nolly from will be filling in on bass and Mark Holcomb will take up his position as full-time guitarist."
Click to expand...


----------



## anomynous

Ugh, not good news


----------



## aWoodenShip

Everything's piss again.


----------



## Ninetyfour

:/


----------



## Ralyks

Ugh... Best of luck Tom.


----------



## MobiusR

For some fucking reason i was thinking who would leave the band like a few days ago. I had the biggest feeling that Tom would be next to leave due to his wife and stuff. What a dream that has become <___<


Best luck to Tom.....


----------



## brutalwizard

that sucks tom's a neat guys


----------



## Nesty

Sad news, I wish him the best of luck in whatever he is doing.


----------



## MetalBuddah

"Skyrim comes out. Tom Murphy leaves Periphery to pursue "other things". Coincidence?"
-Guitarman700


----------



## MF_Kitten

I, for one, am not worried. As long as Misha is still in the band, all will be well 

Seriously though, when has a band member dropping out stood in the way of Periphery? They just accidentally get better every time it happens, it seems.


----------



## MikeH

There will be a point when it's down to just Bulb and friends.


----------



## space frog

MF_Kitten said:


> I, for one, am not worried. As long as Misha is still in the band, all will be well
> 
> Seriously though, when has a band member dropping out stood in the way of Periphery? They just accidentally get better every time it happens, it seems.



But Tom was a HUGE part of Periphery IMO, I'm sad


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gordon Freeman touring with Periphery?!


----------



## Cynic

yeah, stealth. i heard dr. freeman was going to be the vocalist.


----------



## georg_f

Oh nO! They're doomed!!!


They should get the Dirty Loops guy as a session bassist for the album, that would be cool


----------



## bulb

georg_f said:


> Oh nO! They're doomed!!!
> 
> 
> They should get the Dirty Loops guy as a session bassist for the album, that would be cool



Haha he actually offered to do just that, and if it wasnt so late in the game with recording, we would have taken him up on that. We want our new bassist to be at his or Evan Brewer's sort of level haha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

> We want our new bassist to be at his or Evan Brewer's sort of level haha.



Yes please.


----------



## VILARIKA

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yes please.


 
But...Evan Brewer doesn't djent ...


----------



## bulb

VILARIKA said:


> But...Evan Brewer doesn't djent ...



Bassists in general dont usually play palm muted double octave power chords, so i dont see how ANY bassist could djent, or why that would matter at all.
We want a bassist who can lay into the pocket, and whose chops are good to go.


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> Bassists in general dont usually play palm muted double octave power chords, so i dont see how ANY bassist could djent, or why that would matter at all.
> We want a bassist who can lay into the pocket, and whose chops are good to go.


 
sarcasm + internet = failure 

When is the latest you think you will get a new bassist by?


----------



## bulb

VILARIKA said:


> sarcasm + internet = failure
> 
> When is the latest you think you will get a new bassist by?



Haha my bad dude, i think what is sadder is that not knowing any better, there was a good chance you could have been 100% serious, and i would totally not be surprised to have to answer a question like that at some point.
The internet fail was mine on that one buddy!


----------



## Loomer

Ah yes, ever the realist, eh Misha?


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> Haha my bad dude, i think what is sadder is that not knowing any better, there was a good chance you could have been 100% serious, and i would totally not be surprised to have to answer a question like that at some point.
> The internet fail was mine on that one buddy!



I know, ive seen you do it to a shitload of people already lol. Don't worry, im not one of them 

Pure example:

How much money does periphery make? I know it's a inappropriate question, but I've been dying to know. I know you guys aren't some rich band, like rush. Lol

"im responding to this just so that the guys on facebook can see some of the questions i get asked...i guess this is what i get for my willingness to interact with our fans..."


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^Yea, don't go to the dark side. 

Anyway. This shit is rad as fuck. Rad. As. Fuck.


----------



## VILARIKA

Kurkkuviipale said:


> ^Yea, don't go to the dark side.
> 
> Anyway. This shit is rad as fuck. Rad. As. Fuck.




And only on his first try within the hour!


----------



## DLG

very nice, nolly is a pimp. what warwick is that?


----------



## Guitarholic

DLG said:


> very nice, nolly is a pimp. what warwick is that?



It's&#65279; a Custom Shop Streamer Stage II that we got as a loaner for the recording sessions from our good friends at Warwick NYC. 

I started cataloging the guitars yesterday ... there are so many ... I took pictures of 20 instruments and that doesn't even include Jake's guitars, Mark's guitars and the guitars that are still at Alex Markides' place. So I guess there are a total of 25-30, or even more.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Guitarholic said:


> It's&#65279; a Custom Shop Streamer Stage II that we got as a loaner for the recording sessions from our good friends at Warwick NYC.
> 
> I started cataloging the guitars yesterday ... there are so many ... I took pictures of 20 instruments and that doesn't even include Jake's guitars, Mark's guitars and the guitars that are still at Alex Markides' place. So I guess there are a total of 25-30, or even more.



Jesus Shit, that's a lot of guitars! Are they looking for "the" recording guitar for the album or something? or are you guys just going through them all just to catalogue who has what?


----------



## HighGain510

I was sad to hear about the loss of Tom, however having seen how Periphery deals with the loss of an awesome member I have no doubt they will find a killer full-time replacement for the position. If Nolly is not the full-timer, I'm very excited to see who they end up with!  Although I know it's doubtful, it would have been AWESOME if Henrik joined Periphery (although then I'd miss him in Dirty Loops ).


----------



## Lukifer

I have those same curtains in my den. They came with the house when I bought it, I never knew they were djent curtains!!!


----------



## Guitarholic

MF_Kitten said:


> Jesus Shit, that's a lot of guitars! Are they looking for "the" recording guitar for the album or something? or are you guys just going through them all just to catalogue who has what?




They'll be using different guitars for different parts on the album. All of these guitars have one area where they really excel. The Daemoness and the Decibel sound reeeeeally mean for example on rhythm parts. The Decibel is the bomb when it comes to single note riffs. 
But since the guys get so many questions about the guitars we thought it might be a good idea to just catalog and "review" them.


----------



## toiletstand

really cool to see you doing stuff like this jan! this reminds me of something weezer used to do and i think still tries to maintain.

pages dedicated to who recorded what and when
Weezer Recording History page 1

other pages dedicated to what instruments were used during recording and who played them.
weezer

not saying you all should get carried away like they did though haha!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thank you for cataloging them. Ive been waiting so loooooong to see them all.


----------



## Guitarholic

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thank you for cataloging them. Ive been waiting so loooooong to see them all.



It'll blow your mind, hahaha. You feel like you're in guitar heaven when you're at Misha's place xD More than happy to do something like this for you guys.


----------



## Dan Halen

I cant wait to see the blackmachine!!!

BTW have any of you guys played Nolly's Vik yet? God do i want a Duality so bad.


----------



## space frog

Can't wait to see dem geetarz


----------



## JoeyBTL

"Here are some of the guitars we will be using on the new Periphery album!"






Swirly RG2228!


----------



## Lukifer

Is the second to last one the new Jackson with the het set??? Also what is that headless guitar??


----------



## Valennic

Lukifer said:


> Is the second to last one the new Jackson with the het set??? Also what is that headless guitar??



Yes, and its a Strandberg.


----------



## Lukifer

I'm curious how the Strandberg sounds. Looks like an awesome neck on it!!!


----------



## PeteyG

Guitarholic said:


> I started cataloging the guitars yesterday ... there are so many ... I took pictures of 20 instruments and that doesn't even include Jake's guitars, Mark's guitars and the guitars that are still at Alex Markides' place. So I guess there are a total of 25-30, or even more.



Now I'm eagerly awaiting the first of what should blatantly become an annual installment of "What Periphery Uses", a glossy magazine style booklet where each page details each new instrument acquired by the band that year, what woods, pickups, finish, etc, etc, with nice professional pictures and all that.


----------



## ROAR

This should happen^


----------



## Hauschild

^ Oh yeah! I'd buy it! It would really be like an art book


----------



## bulb

PeteyG said:


> Now I'm eagerly awaiting the first of what should blatantly become an annual installment of "What Periphery Uses", a glossy magazine style booklet where each page details each new instrument acquired by the band that year, what woods, pickups, finish, etc, etc, with nice professional pictures and all that.



Hehe sounds like you just volunteered yourself as the photographer and art director Petey!


----------



## PeteyG

bulb said:


> Hehe sounds like you just volunteered yourself as the photographer and art director Petey!



Haha, when I finally get my arse out to DC then we have a deal!


----------



## TheBloodstained

why not just make a tab book/gear book/biography all in one book? 

I'd buy it!


----------



## ROAR

fanzine/betterguitarworld/moremetalguitarplayer


----------



## Rook

*waiting for pics of the guitars*


Misha (you, if you're reading this ) particularly seems to share my taste in guitars, I'm GAGGING to see them all.


----------



## brutalwizard

THIS TIME ITS PERSONAL


----------



## ddtonfire

Oh man Jake just cracked me up.


----------



## space frog

ddtonfire said:


> Oh man Jake just cracked me up.



lol so much win


----------



## KrewZ

Wtf Misha playin with himself haha


----------



## Lianoroto

I'll be forever awaiting the Periphery sitcom if you guys fail as musicians. So much win in you guys.


----------



## Ralyks

Please, please let it be called "Periphery 2: This Time, It's Personal."

Also, +1 for Jake being the man.


----------



## space frog

Lianoroto said:


> I'll be forever awaiting the Periphery sitcom if you guys fail as musicians. So much win in you guys.



do you mean that now, after all theyve been through and being where they are in the industry now, they still could fail?


----------



## Lianoroto

space frog said:


> do you mean that now, after all theyve been through and being where they are in the industry now, they still could fail?



Probably should have phrased it differently. What I mean is if they can't manage to make a living of music in the future then there is still one part of the entertainment business where we can enjoy their madness. Can't have enough of Periphery. Ludatshiet!


----------



## space frog

^yeah i got it, i was juss trollin a bit 

on the other hand, misha, as an alternative to suggesting a female guest vocalist, i thought it would be the perfect moment to bring back good ole claudio sanchez to the table. how about that


----------



## metal_sam14

space frog said:


> ^yeah i got it, i was juss trollin a bit
> 
> on the other hand, misha, as an alternative to suggesting a female guest vocalist, i thought it would be the perfect moment to bring back good ole *claudio sanchez *to the table. how about that



Please make this happen, it would be 2 of my all time favorite acts together, mind explosion!


----------



## bulb

Ralyks said:


> Please, please let it be called "Periphery 2: This Time, It's Personal."
> 
> Also, +1 for Jake being the man.



Everyone thinks its a joke, but the joke is going to be on them when they see that its not a joke...right?


----------



## toiletstand

Periphery 2: Electric Boogaloo
Periphery 2: Self Titleder or Periphery 2: Peripheryer


----------



## VILARIKA

Random thought...when the shit is Casey going to release something? I think there is a better chance of him unknowingly being on the new Periphery record again than him releasing some sort of audio


----------



## Lukifer

toiletstand said:


> Periphery 2: Electric Boogaloo
> Periphery 2: Self Titleder or Periphery 2: Peripheryer



I like Peripheryer!! Sounds cool when you say it aloud, especially 3 times fast!


----------



## eventhetrees

Electric Boogaloo was already used by Danza and Minus the Bear!


----------



## bulb

eventhetrees said:


> Electric Boogaloo was already used by Danza and Minus the Bear!



Yeah we obviously werent considering those.

It was a toss up between "This Time It's Personal" and "Cruise Control", but the former won by a slight margin.


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Yeah we obviously werent considering those.
> 
> It was a toss up between "This Time It's Personal" and "Cruise Control", but the former won by a slight margin.



Periphery 2: Toss Up


----------



## crg123

^^ Thats an awesome title haha. I didn't think you were serious at first.


----------



## Hybrid138

This time it's personal!!!!


----------



## Sikthness

I don't mean to be a deuche but I always wondered other peoples thoughts on this-
Now i'd never not listen to a band because of this, and am a big fan of periphery/bulb and have been following him for a long time now. But does anyway get turned off by the nonsensical titles? I feel like an idiot recommending Periphery to people, esp older metal dudes. Like "hey man there are tons of new up and coming metal bands who are really trying new things with good songwriting and great musicianship. You gotta listen to this song 'Jetpacks was yes' by Periphery or their prog epic 'Racecar'". any chance of serious song titles? And if the answer is 'no', might I suggest naming your CD "Periphery *3*: This time its personal"


----------



## mikemueller2112

Sikthness said:


> I don't mean to be a deuche but I always wondered other peoples thoughts on this-
> Now i'd never not listen to a band because of this, and am a big fan of periphery/bulb and have been following him for a long time now. But does anyway get turned off by the nonsensical titles? I feel like an idiot recommending Periphery to people, esp older metal dudes. Like "hey man there are tons of new up and coming metal bands who are really trying new things with good songwriting and great musicianship. You gotta listen to this song 'Jetpacks was yes' by Periphery or their prog epic 'Racecar'". any chance of serious song titles? And if the answer is 'no', might I suggest naming your CD "Periphery *3*: This time its personal"



I love the titles. I hate how so many metal bands feel that it is necessary to take themselves so seriously. Watch Spinal Tap. That shit still goes down and as much as I may like their music, I question them as human beings. People that wouldn't listen to a band because of the titles like that are what most people refer to ass "jackasses".


----------



## tr0n

I think the whole 'not taking yourself seriously' thing is quite important, it makes Periphery a little different to other bands. It's also something that I think comes across in the music itself with cheeky, almost comical riffs (i.e Totla Mad, Zyglrox). Whilst Misha's tone delivers the brootz, I know it's all in goods spirits which makes it all fun to listen to.

It's a similar deal also with SYL. Whilst the music is pure anger, Devin's comedy puts a different spin on it and makes me all warm and cuddly inside...

I would also say that anyone who might pass off Periphery by judging them just by the song names might not be someone who would enjoy the music anyway. But it's all down to interpretation.


----------



## matt397

If the title of a song is the deciding factor in whether or not you enjoy a bands music then...


----------



## bhakan

I love Periphery's song title's, but I agree that recommending songs to people can be kind of weird. I don't think anyone I've recommended it to has ignored it because of the title, I just get a WTF? look everytime I mention it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I cant take any o the vocals seriously at all just because of the title. Even when it's some crazy soaring leas I just think that he must be talking about buttersnips.


----------



## Ralyks

Sikthness said:


> I don't mean to be a deuche but I always wondered other peoples thoughts on this-
> Now i'd never not listen to a band because of this, and am a big fan of periphery/bulb and have been following him for a long time now. But does anyway get turned off by the nonsensical titles? I feel like an idiot recommending Periphery to people, esp older metal dudes. Like "hey man there are tons of new up and coming metal bands who are really trying new things with good songwriting and great musicianship. You gotta listen to this song 'Jetpacks was yes' by Periphery or their prog epic 'Racecar'". any chance of serious song titles? And if the answer is 'no', might I suggest naming your CD "Periphery *3*: This time its personal"



I use to think the EXACT same thing, but have just come to accept it. Well, at least from Periphery.
As far as making the next album 3, I think Chickenfoot already took that idea. However, I don't think 33 1/3rd has been used in a while...


----------



## space frog

matt397 said:


> If the title of a song is the deciding factor in whether or not you enjoy a bands music then...



dunno why, but I thought that was kinda funny


----------



## bulb

Sikthness said:


> I don't mean to be a deuche but I always wondered other peoples thoughts on this-
> Now i'd never not listen to a band because of this, and am a big fan of periphery/bulb and have been following him for a long time now. But does anyway get turned off by the nonsensical titles? I feel like an idiot recommending Periphery to people, esp older metal dudes. Like "hey man there are tons of new up and coming metal bands who are really trying new things with good songwriting and great musicianship. You gotta listen to this song 'Jetpacks was yes' by Periphery or their prog epic 'Racecar'". any chance of serious song titles? And if the answer is 'no', might I suggest naming your CD "Periphery *3*: This time its personal"



Who cares dude, if anything it makes the song titles more memorable, and i think that most of the "accepted" song titles i hear are so fucking cliche and predictable. We are fortunate enough to be able to do exactly what we want and not get any guff from our labels/management/etc. so we might as well make Periphery be exactly what WE want it to be. We aren't exactly serious dudes when it comes to a lot of things, and there is enough serious shit to deal with on the business/writing side of this band that i dont find it unreasonable to call our songs whatever we want. If that still bothers you then im afraid you will just have to deal with it haha.


----------



## anomynous

Misha the Mangina Mansoor has spoken


----------



## bulb

why is everyone calling me that latel...oh...right....


----------



## Thrashmanzac

hey misha i saw you were loking for a female vocalist on fb? you should check out the aus/nz artist kimbra. she has a distinct sound that i think would gel very well with your sound


----------



## Thrashmanzac

in case you were interested


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I like Misha Manfool better


----------



## Jango

Another vocalist I saw suggested on Facebook that I'd like to plug; Ryann Donnelly, vocalist for Schoolyard Heroes.



The Fall of Troy: In The Unlikely Event - 01 Panic Attack! (New Song) ( REAL Lyrics!) - YouTube (Guest vocals on The Fall of Troy release, where I first heard about her)


----------



## anomynous

Obvious choice for female vocals is


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sikthness said:


> I don't mean to be a deuche but I always wondered other peoples thoughts on this-
> Now i'd never not listen to a band because of this, and am a big fan of periphery/bulb and have been following him for a long time now. But does anyway get turned off by the nonsensical titles? I feel like an idiot recommending Periphery to people, esp older metal dudes. Like "hey man there are tons of new up and coming metal bands who are really trying new things with good songwriting and great musicianship. You gotta listen to this song 'Jetpacks was yes' by Periphery or their prog epic 'Racecar'". any chance of serious song titles? And if the answer is 'no', might I suggest naming your CD "Periphery *3*: This time its personal"



According to your forum name, you must be a big fan of Sikth and I don't really keep "Pussyfoot" any more serious than "Buttersnips".


----------



## DLG

pussyfoot is a real word though, it just sounds funny because of the pussy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

DLG said:


> pussyfoot is a real word though, it just sounds funny because of the pussy.



I thought buttersnips is a word too? I'm not a native so can't say for sure... But I get what you're saying, afaik pussyfoot even has a connection to the song lyrics.


----------



## DLG

I have no idea what buttersnips means, all I know is hudson mohawke has a song called butter snips too  maybe it's some pop culture reference I'm unaware of. 

when someone is pussyfooting around that means they are treading lightly, kind of like a cat stalks around, and it can either be literal or figurative like "stop pussyfooting and tell me what's bothering you."


----------



## TheBloodstained

Face Palm Mute is by far the best song title I've ever heard of! 

I think something that, imo, is far worse than funny/random song titles, is when the song title is a word which is sung as the main part of the chorus!

I hate when bands do that!


----------



## New Age Moron

The ridiculous song titles are a breath of fresh air. A lot of metal bands with 'serious' song titles use only stagnant darkness/evil/nihilism/toughguy cliches (my own band included )
I can't wait for the new album/s. I must have listened to the self titled about 200 times by now. Rock it Misha!


----------



## DLG

I wonder if they will keep the wacky titles when it comes time to release the concept album Misha was talking about.


----------



## drmosh

Song titles, for me, really have no bearing at all on the quality or my perception of a song. 
Then again, I only notice lyrics if they are really bad (*cough* Dave Mustaine) and concentrate more on the melodies provided.

I also highly value humour, and as stated above titles such as "Face Palm Mute" just make the whole thing a lot better.


----------



## Sikthness

bulb said:


> Who cares dude, if anything it makes the song titles more memorable, and i think that most of the "accepted" song titles i hear are so fucking cliche and predictable. We are fortunate enough to be able to do exactly what we want and not get any guff from our labels/management/etc. so we might as well make Periphery be exactly what WE want it to be. We aren't exactly serious dudes when it comes to a lot of things, and there is enough serious shit to deal with on the business/writing side of this band that i dont find it unreasonable to call our songs whatever we want. If that still bothers you then im afraid you will just have to deal with it haha.


 
dudeson i just said it bothers me. I'm a big fan and if you named every song on the next album "penis wizard" id still buy it. I guess if I had to choose between silly nonsensical titles and cliched evil and dark introspective crap I'd go with the silly ones.


----------



## space frog

DLG said:


> pussyfoot is a real word though, it just sounds funny because of the pussy.





Kurkkuviipale said:


> I thought buttersnips is a word too? I'm not a native so can't say for sure... But I get what you're saying, afaik pussyfoot even has a connection to the song lyrics.



yeah I guess it's a word, but it just sounds weird because of the butter...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

One of my dads friends asked who did a song it was "whatever , I had a dream lastnight"
when I told him it was the Butthole Suffers he went nuts saying "that is the stupidist shit ever blah blah blah." and that is only because the band name he thought the song was cool (casue it is) and I was trying to write music with my best friend and the guitar part I made sounded like a clock to me, so I named it "face of time" the lyrics he made had more clock references then needed.


----------



## Lukifer

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I like Misha Manfool better



How about Misha Mantool??


----------



## JoeyBTL

Sikthness said:


> dudeson i just said it bothers me. I'm a big fan and if you named every song on the next album "penis wizard" id still buy it. I guess if I had to choose between silly nonsensical titles and cliched evil and dark introspective crap I'd go with the silly ones.



for the love of God, please name a song "penis wizard"


----------



## DLG

Dan_Vacant said:


> Butthole Suffers



you're getting positive rep for this fantastic typo


----------



## JakePeriphery

Misha, can we PLEASE name a song Penis Wizard?


----------



## bulb

JakePeriphery said:


> Misha, can we PLEASE name a song Penis Wizard?



Weenis Pizard?


----------



## Lukifer

Wizard of penis???


----------



## JakePeriphery

bulb said:


> Weenis Pizard?



Penis Wizard or no deal.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Electric *Penis* Wizard


----------



## Cynic

i hope the sorting hat puts me in the penis house


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JakePeriphery said:


> Penis Wizard or no deal.



+1


----------



## drmosh

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Electric *Penis* Wizard



hahaha, too good


----------



## Electric Wizard

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Electric *Penis* Wizard


----------



## space frog

JakePeriphery said:


> Penis Wizard or no deal.




LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Dan Halen

JakePeriphery said:


> Penis Wizard or no deal.



he wont do it. hes scared. Chiiiiickeeeeeeennnnn bawk bawk baghok


----------



## brutalwizard

i will change my middle name legally to peniswizard if you make such a song.

nick peniswizard gardenhose

yes for those who dont know my last name is gardenhose, already lost a pretty bad bet


----------



## mikemueller2112

brutalwizard said:


> i will change my middle name legally to peniswizard if you make such a song.
> 
> nick peniswizard gardenhose
> 
> yes for those who dont know my last name is gardenhose, already lost a pretty bad bet



I named my penis gardenhose...gardenhose wizard.


----------



## space frog

mikemueller2112 said:


> I named my penis gardenhose...gardenhose wizard.


----------



## Lukifer

mikemueller2112 said:


> I named my penis gardenhose...gardenhose wizard.



Say what??? Haha


----------



## Sikthness

Glad to see my suggestion is gettin the respect it deserves. You may use it as a title, free of charge, it would be my honor to have helped in any way with a Periphery song.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Electric Penis Gardenhose Wizard. Alright i'm done


----------



## space frog




----------



## VILARIKA

space frog said:


>



This makes me curious what's in your Google image history...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

DLG said:


> you're getting positive rep for this fantastic typo


I really need to learn to spell and that is even worse cause my computer has a spell checker :/


----------



## space frog

VILARIKA said:


> This makes me curious what's in your Google image history...


----------



## VILARIKA

space frog said:


>


----------



## technomancer

*Ok guys enough already, this isn't OT. Space frog gets some time off and the OT crap stops now or there will be more bans*


----------



## bulb

Sikthness said:


> Glad to see my suggestion is gettin the respect it deserves. You may use it as a title, free of charge, it would be my honor to have helped in any way with a Periphery song.



So let me get this straight, our silly song titles bother you enough to express it to us, unless of course you are the one who names them, in which case they can be even sillier hahah?


----------



## Into Obsidian

^Now now Skeeter, He aint hurtin nobody



*Periphery fan


----------



## brutalwizard

i was looking in aal's thread and it made me wonder how much acoustic to sample drum ratio there is going to be in term blending the two.

on new periperhy


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> i was looking in aal's thread and it made me wonder how much acoustic to sample drum ratio there is going to be in term blending the two.
> 
> on new periperhy



We don't know yet, we are tracking drums right now, and after taylor edits them we will see what sounds best!


----------



## jordanky

I think there was a mess up on your Facebook last night. Our band played a show with We Came As Romans in Huntington, WV last night and according to the Periphery Facebook, you guys were there as well and I was super stoked until word around the venue was that it was a screwup haha


----------



## Sikthness

bulb said:


> So let me get this straight, our silly song titles bother you enough to express it to us, unless of course you are the one who names them, in which case they can be even sillier hahah?


 
yes you appear to understand correctly . I must have struck a nerve or somethin with the song titles thing. As i said before, I've been a huge fan for years, back from when you were posting early demo versions of the Walk on the BTBAM forum, and I'll continue to be a fan. I do think its silly, and if I had it my way the song names would have somethin to do with the lyrics. But i'm not in the band therefore cannot have it my way, so I will deal with it


----------



## TheBloodstained

more studio footage Misha! 

I want close up's of everything and everyone! Let us see the sweat dripping from you're foreheads, and especially your (yes Misha, YOUR!) funny faces! 

preferably in 1080p if you don't mind?


----------



## Joeywilson

Sorry if this has been answered already, I remember a while back you guys had a contest where the winner would receive a song that was written for them by the band. Did this ever happen? If so will it be on the new album?


----------



## Isan

Joeywilson said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, I remember a while back you guys had a contest where the winner would receive a song that was written for them by the band. Did this ever happen? If so will it be on the new album?



that was me who won 

and nothing has happened yet


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Speaking of funny songnames, look what Periphery just posted on their wall on FB (or well... 13hrs ago.

"Periphery asked: We have a song going on the album called Fhqwhgads. Should we keep the name or rename?
Poll:
Call it Fhqwhgads
Dont call it Fhqwhgads"


----------



## KrewZ

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Speaking of funny songnames, look what Periphery just posted on their wall on FB (or well... 13hrs ago.
> 
> "Periphery asked: We have a song going on the album called Fhqwhgads. Should we keep the name or rename?
> Poll:
> Call it Fhqwhgads
> Dont call it Fhqwhgads"



How do you even say that? haha


----------



## mithologian

KrewZ said:


> How do you even say that? haha


----------



## matt397

mithologian said:


>




If I hadn't seen that episode of strong bad before I would of pronounced it fuck wads


----------



## Dan Halen

I say keep it. but behind it put pronounced (fuh hoquah gads)


----------



## space frog

new song title sounds good aha i like that

frogdit: 666th post. as if it was important.


----------



## oddcam

Trogdor on vocals?


----------



## Dan Halen

oddcam said:


> Trogdor on vocals?



lol no i think spencer will do just fine.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

They'll need to record a song of exactly how you say it.


----------



## bulb

Here is a sneak preview of how the album tones are coming out so far


----------



## Into Obsidian

Cool thanks dude


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Man that riff fucks with my head


----------



## Dan Halen

That was cool. you should put the end of the vieo in the beggining of one of your songs!!! lol "they don give a fuk!! jus ged it done. K!! BAI"


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I think my life's gonna be done when this album comes out.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I don't think my neck will be able to handle all the headbobbing I'm gonna do to this when it comes out! 
Sounds really damn good! 

Also, SponceBob Squarepants seems to in a productive mood... or something?


----------



## Guitarholic

Not fully done cataloging all dem guitars but we started posting about them anyways. We'll do one post per day for the next month or so. Check the Periphery facebook every day for a new one 

So far we got:
EBMM Petrucci JPX 6string
Decibel Javelin dB1 7string

more to come


----------



## bulb

Here is a video we quickly snuck in of Sponce tracking some vocals earlier today. He is absolutely nailing all of his parts, so we are not going to need to pitch correct any of his lead vocals!


----------



## JPMike

^^ I like it a lot, can't wait for it!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Curious; what made you guys bring someone else in as well to do mixing when yourself and nolly are both stupid awesome? Different flavor?


----------



## bulb

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Curious; what made you guys bring someone else in as well to do mixing when yourself and nolly are both stupid awesome? Different flavor?



It's at Taylor's studio on Taylor's system, plus he rules at mixing and has a great ear. We offer our input but he is manning the boards and engineering the album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Also what guitars for what tracks?


----------



## bulb

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also what guitars for what tracks?



All the guitars, all the time. Shake and bake.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You prostitute, thats disgusting.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah i'm the same, when I record I use *all* _two_ of my guitars.


----------



## DLG

bulb said:


> Here is a video we quickly snuck in of Sponce tracking some vocals earlier today. He is absolutely nailing all of his parts, so we are not going to need to pitch correct any of his lead vocals!




sounds a lot like Rody here imo, which is awesome.


----------



## space frog

DLG said:


> sounds a lot like Rody here imo, which is awesome.



I can hear it a bit, and I looooove that. also no pitch shift =


----------



## mr_ormus777

FILTHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Can't wait for the album!!!


----------



## ManBeast

getting some serious Avenged Sevenfold vibe


----------



## Fiction

ManBeast said:


> getting some serious Avenged Sevenfold vibe



SSO are going to hate you for this comment haha.

The band they love sounding like the band they hate.


----------



## Lukifer

Sound clips of the new Jackson yet???? 

Also I see your using an EVH for the power amp with the axe-fx. What benefits does that have over just a normal power amp??? I use my 6505+ power section to power my pod so thought it was cool you all use that!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

ManBeast said:


> getting some serious Avenged Sevenfold vibe



I don't know what you were listening to, but ok...


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> Sound clips of the new Jackson yet????
> 
> Also I see your using an EVH for the power amp with the axe-fx. What benefits does that have over just a normal power amp??? I use my 6505+ power section to power my pod so thought it was cool you all use that!!!



There was one already there at the studio, so we figured we might as well try it. Got an amazing sound out of it with the AxeII and the Mesa Oversized cab, so EVH sent us one of our own to use on the album.


----------



## Loomer

I will honestly say, the EVH 5150 III is genuinely one of the best amps I've ever tried. Did you consider tracking some stuff just with the amp as is?


----------



## Lon

bulb said:


> There was one already there at the studio, so we figured we might as well try it. Got an amazing sound out of it with the AxeII and the Mesa Oversized cab, so EVH sent us one of our own to use on the album.


Jackson, Fender, and generally everyones sending you stuff just over, congrats on hitting the big leagues, you sure did work hard for it!


----------



## DLG

Loomer said:


> I will honestly say, the EVH 5150 III is genuinely one of the best amps I've ever tried. Did you consider tracking some stuff just with the amp as is?



doing this would lead hundreds of teenagers who worked all summer and saved up for axe fx's to the brink of suicide I think.


----------



## Loomer

DLG said:


> doing this would lead hundreds of teenagers who worked all summer and saved up for axe fx's to the brink of suicide I think.



Oh, so you're in on that plan too then?


----------



## DLG

Loomer said:


> Oh, so you're in on that plan too then?



DLG is for the children, is all I'm saying.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I actually think they should put this on the record as a joke/hidden track, something like Ragtime Dandies


----------



## VILARIKA

Django said:


> I actually think they should put this on the record as a joke/hidden track, something like Ragtime Dandies




What do you mean, this isn't really the preview of the new album? It sounded pretty jenty to me...


----------



## Loomer

Moar liek jaunty amirite?!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

VILARIKA said:


> What do you mean, this isn't really the preview of the new album? It sounded pretty jenty to me...



It has the odd time signatures at the end and everything, but the "fans" will kill them if the album doesn't sound exactly like the first.

Now it's time to wait for the first batch of DooEeYa bands


----------



## brutalwizard

lovin it


----------



## Maggai

Yeah, that sounds awesome! And great playing!


----------



## DLG

sounds great


----------



## ROAR

fuck it I quit guitar.
Mark slays


----------



## bhakan

Scarlet! I love all these album clips, so excited for this album.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just from the clips I've heard so far it sounds like this album is going to be a step up from the last. Spencer's vocals are awesome.

Are you still recording two albums?


----------



## carrottopso

lol wtf ^^^^


----------



## freakstreet

Anymore Haunted shores songs in the new album besides Scarlet?


----------



## Ninetyfour

freakstreet said:


> Anymore Haunted shores songs in the new album besides Scarlet?



I wouldn't be surprised if Passenger was in there too. I'd absolutely love that though.


----------



## space frog

Loomer said:


> I will honestly say,* the EVH 5150 III is genuinely one of the best amps I've ever tried.* Did you consider tracking some stuff just with the amp as is?



mmmh I'd agree, but arent the cleans very meeeh on these amps? I know that Peavey aint really among the best clean amps out there, and since the EVH is basically peavey, I guess it's the same thing.


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> mmmh I'd agree, but arent the cleans very meeeh on these amps? I know that Peavey aint really among the best clean amps out there, and since the EVH is basically peavey, I guess it's the same thing.



Actually not only is this amp made by Fender and not Peavey, but it also has good cleans for a change!


----------



## bulb

freakstreet said:


> Anymore Haunted shores songs in the new album besides Scarlet?



For the album, Scarlet will be the only one!


----------



## bigswifty

will Not Enough Mana make it to the LP or is that track forever lost in the pit of soundclick tracks?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I remember reading a long time ago that someone (bulb?) said that Spencer were demoing vocals for NEM. Might remember wrong though...


----------



## bulb

Opeth21 said:


> will Not Enough Mana make it to the LP or is that track forever lost in the pit of soundclick tracks?



It will make it to an album someday, it just didnt make the cut this time because its a difficult song to write vocals to.


----------



## rug

bulb said:


> For the album, Scarlet will be the only one!




You know, Spencer *already* has AMAZING vocals for Passenger.


----------



## rug

That's me saying "put Passenger on the album."


----------



## bulb

Please vote for Periphery to be the Artist to watch in 2012 in Guitar World Readers Poll. 2011 Guitar World Readers Poll | Guitar World


----------



## toiletstand

already voted


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Please vote for Periphery to be the Artist to watch in 2012 in Guitar World Readers Poll. 2011 Guitar World Readers Poll | Guitar World



done!


----------



## Mwoit

Boom, voted. Is Nolly tracking all the bass parts to this album?


----------



## drmosh

Mwoit said:


> Boom, voted. Is Nolly tracking all the bass parts to this album?



according to one of his posts on FB, no. Misha is since he knows the parts best


----------



## Lukifer

It was tempting to vote for Asking Alexandria but I reluctantly voted for you guys haha!!!!!! 

I dont even know who the hell Asking Alexandria are and Im kind of scared to You Tube them!!


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> Actually not only is this amp made by Fender and not Peavey, but it also has good cleans for a change!



ohh i see well thanks for the info, i knew there were some legal issues btween van halen and peavey i think back in the days with the 5150 and/or 6505 but didnt think that it was now fender producing the 5150 III . fair enough

also, will vote for you guys


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I'm liking the studio updates, it's the right amount! That being siad, I don't really like the title, but that's not important to me. I don't get excited for titles, I get excited for the music, eh! EDIT: I DO get excited for tittles though.

Frak the Gods tour was awesome, awesome, awesome! I went to the Atlanta show. I know this sounds wierd, but Bulbozoid gave me a fistbumb, and I got to shake Jake's hand and get his autograph on my shirt (though a lot of people did). Do you happen to remember, Misha? I talked to you a few sentences about your new guitars when you first got on stage. I don't want to sound like a creeper....lol


----------



## lava

So I have to ask again - will Froggin' Bullfish still be on the album, Misha? You've said twice before that it would be...


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ I sure hope it is because it's one of my favorites. I'm sad about Not Enough Mana, but I'll remain optimistic for the future.


----------



## Jackrat

Meesh we all want N.E.M. just keep it instrumental! To me its just one of those songs that should stay an instrumental.


----------



## kamello

ok, Periphery definetely are going into the right direction (at least from a musician dying of hunger standpoint  ) , I just heard them in my local mainstream rock radio station, at 9 pm, in motherfucking Chile


----------



## JakePeriphery

kamello said:


> ok, Periphery definetely are going into the right direction (at least from a musician dying of hunger standpoint  ) , I just hear them in my local mainstream rock radio station, at 9 pm, in motherfucking Chile



That's awesome, Chile knows how to party.


----------



## Jackrat

Jake, I heard somewhere that you are related to John Petrucci... I mean with the Racecar solo and errthang, I have to ask.


----------



## kamello

JakePeriphery said:


> That's awesome, Chile knows how to party.


 

yeah yeah, bring your asses over here and Im going to spend all my gear money (wich actually is all my money, fuck food ) in Merch 

naah, seriously, I know how hard that would be, but I don't want to lose hope to see you guys on-stage one day, good luck with the new album


----------



## bulb

Jackrat said:


> Meesh we all want N.E.M. just keep it instrumental! To me its just one of those songs that should stay an instrumental.



The thing is that Spencer has written absolutely awesome vocal lines for the last half of the song, so it definitely will not go back to instrumental at this point.


----------



## Fiction

Jackrat said:


> Meesh we all want N.E.M. just keep it instrumental! To me its just one of those songs that should stay an instrumental.





There is already an Instrumental Version..

Why should they make it a Periphery song if they're going to withhold Spencer from splurging musical juices all over it. Just listen to the original, I for one.. want it with Spence singing, and if there is already half written awesome vocals written, I'm excited.. Even if I have to wait years for it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Lukifer said:


> It was tempting to vote for Asking Alexandria but I reluctantly voted for you guys haha!!!!!!
> 
> I dont even know who the hell Asking Alexandria are and Im kind of scared to You Tube them!!



They're the best band ever.


----------



## Cynic

Jackrat said:


> Meesh we all want N.E.M. just keep it instrumental! To me its just one of those songs that should stay an instrumental.



Periphery aren't an instrumental band.


----------



## DVRP

bulb said:


> The thing is that Spencer has written absolutely awesome vocal lines for the last half of the song, so it definitely will not go back to instrumental at this point.



This is the song I'm most stoked to hear with Sponces vocals! Should defs feature a snippet in a video


----------



## Ninetyfour

bulb said:


> It will make it to an album someday, it just didnt make the cut this time because its a difficult song to write vocals to.


----------



## Cutch

Hey guys,

This may have been asked before, I just kinda skipped to the end of the thread here. Recently I discovered a couple posts referring to a new version of "the Walk" with vocals re-recorded, like they were for some of the tracks on the Icarus EP. PERIPHERY&#8217;S SPENCER SOTELO WANTS YOU TO &#8220;WALK HARD&#8221; | MetalSucks

I never had a chance to hear this on Myspace, is there any way for me to get ahold of this version of "the Walk"?

Let me know, thanks,
Cutch


----------



## Jackrat

bulb said:


> The thing is that Spencer has written absolutely awesome vocal lines for the last half of the song, so it definitely will not go back to instrumental at this point.



Well that being said then I can't wait to hear it dude! I didn't know anything had been written for it. I can't wait to see how much Sponce has improved, I know he has by far. I am excite!


----------



## Jackrat

`


----------



## Winspear

^ Yeah I searched for that version of the walk for half hour the other day with no luck


----------



## izdashit

Looks like you guys confirmed a Manila date for next year. Yay!


----------



## space frog

Cynic said:


> Periphery aren't an instrumental band.



seems like the concept of a BAND is hard to get for some people


----------



## bulb

Yay another stujo update


----------



## Fiction

Misha, what tuning do you use most on your 7? I think i've seen a few different ones on tabs.

Also, Studio Updates are awesome.. the albums sounding great!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Rythem in jump, dancing close to you.


----------



## ScottyB724

I really hope those lyrics spence was singing are actually on the album


----------



## JamesM

at the lyrics.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I for one support a Fus Roh Da in whatever song that is and leaving the arrow in the knee part in.  I hope lots of people agree! If you do this, you are thousands of peoples PERMANENT favorite band EVER.


----------



## Mwoit

I wonder how many fans will get that Rhythm In Jump reference...


----------



## Jackrat

space frog said:


> seems like the concept of a BAND is hard to get for some people



I never said they were or should be instrumental??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mwoit said:


> I wonder how many fans will get that Rhythm In Jump reference...



Only the ones that have seen that bridge, so basically only people on forums


----------



## JosephAOI

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Only the ones that have seen that bridge, so basically only people on forums


 I actually still have a bridge that says that that I got 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## ROAR

Does this mean Devries is making a custom for someone?


----------



## Cynic

Fiction said:


> Misha, what tuning do you use most on your 7? I think i've seen a few different ones on tabs.
> 
> Also, Studio Updates are awesome.. the albums sounding great!



Pretty sure that it's Drop Ab.


----------



## Cynic

space frog said:


> seems like the concept of a BAND is hard to get for some people



Yeah, seriously. I see way too many "please leave 'x' song instrumental plz!1!!" comments, and people don't seem to realize that the vocalist is a part of the band just as the guitars, bass, drums are as well.


----------



## jam3v

Sorry if this question has been asked/answered a million times...

What tuning is Icarus Lives in, and what tuning is Make Total Destroy in???


----------



## JamesM

jam3v said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked/answered a million times...
> 
> What tuning is Icarus Lives in, and what tuning is Make Total Destroy in???



Icarus Lives! is in Drop G#.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Cutch said:


> . PERIPHERY&#8217;S SPENCER SOTELO WANTS YOU TO &#8220;*WALK HARD*&#8221; | MetalSucks



Bulb, do you know how awesome it'd be if you guys did a cover of Walk Hard?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The Armada said:


> Icarus Lives! is in Drop G#.



That's wrong is Drop Ab!
















Teeheehee


----------



## Dan Halen

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That's wrong is Drop Ab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeheehee



I C wut yoo deed thar


----------



## bulb

im just gonna leave this here:


----------



## theo

winning


----------



## VILARIKA

bulb said:


> im just gonna leave this here:




nostalgic, reminds me of those reeally old studio vids...


----------



## Lukifer

Thats a pretty bitchin spinning P graphic!!!


----------



## space frog

BABY YOURE A FIIIIREWORK!!!


----------



## Dan Halen

HAHAHA Rody Walker WOULD be proud. Protest the Hero Demolishes bitches uteri (plural of uterus) 

BTW how cool would it be to have Rody on as a guest vocalist or at the very least have PtH and Periphery do a tour. O god i think my Ocean levels are on the rise.


----------



## willow

Every studio update the put out just adds to the sheer excitement i am feeling about this record. It already sounds like it could be a big step up from their debut. Hyped!


----------



## Housty00

The moonstar! Put this on the album. I demand it. No ifs, ands, or browns.


----------



## Dan Halen

well there will always be one brown. and hes way more brown than you'll ever be. therefore giving him more authority over the decided songs on the album.


----------



## bulb

Nuff said:


----------



## Maggai

Nice and sweetness.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Lol at Hey! I'm Sexy Too! Which nerd put that up?


----------



## bulb

surrious studio update


----------



## Fiction

That sounds epic, but I was expecting another joke update haha.

Either way they're both keeping me happy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dat lead.


----------



## Maggai

Sweet and niceness!!!


----------



## mikernaut

very exciting.

p.s. Misha your pm box is full!


----------



## ScottyB724

life's hard when your dick's not


----------



## Djent

ScottyB724 said:


> life's hard when your dick's not



Fuck. I was just going to post that.


----------



## theo

how do you get those little scrapey sounds we heard in the first riff? left hand string muting whilst the pick sweeps the muted strings?


----------



## JamesM

^Put one finger over the fifth fret of all strings, so as to get a harmonic. Then, rake the strings down with your right hand. Voila!


----------



## theo

Oh of course, thanks man  repped


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

MAKE TOTAL DESTROY!!


----------



## CloudAC

Those harsh vocals sound aweeeeeesome!


----------



## bulb




----------



## DLG

I, as a fender jazz american deluxe V owner, approve of this video.


----------



## VILARIKA

DLG said:


> I, as a fender jazz american deluxe V owner, approve of this video.


----------



## DLG




----------



## VILARIKA

DLG: 1 / VILARIKA: 0


----------



## space frog

I was about to make a comment about that, but then i took an arrow in the knee...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You should totally sell the patches you guys used with an uber deluxe version of the disc, would totally buy it! Maybe unmixed tracks too?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

"Challenge to fans: Mix this like Taylor"


----------



## Poho

Lookin good bros. I grow more erect for this each day


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I wantz moar teaserz


----------



## Dan Halen

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I wantz moar teaserz



wouldn't be much of a tease if there were that many now would it.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You should totally sell the patches you guys used with an uber deluxe version of the disc, would totally buy it! Maybe unmixed tracks too?


For sure it would make my cheap ass buy a deluxe version.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Dan Halen said:


> wouldn't be much of a tease if there were that many now would it.


Doesn't mean i still can't want more


----------



## bulb

New studio update! This update is free to watch if you click it within 5 seconds of reading it!


----------



## Winspear

So much_ hardware_


----------



## Cynic

Face Palm Mute at the end? I thought you weren't using it for the album?


----------



## toiletstand

all those riffs sounded like facepalm mute. the electronic stuff is sounding really good!


----------



## jordanky

Lol'ed at 'Nolly is black'


----------



## Jackrat

That was definitely FPM


----------



## bulb

Yeah Facepalm Mute is definitely going to be on the album!


----------



## Iamasingularity

Misha, whats does the inlay on the Daemoness depict?


----------



## VILARIKA

Iamasingularity said:


> Misha, whats does the inlay on the Daemoness depict?



bulb, falling bulb, broken bulb


----------



## FormerlyVintage

bulb said:


> Yeah Facepalm Mute is definitely going to be on the album!



Yo Misha, can I do a guest solo on your new record?


----------



## Iamasingularity

VILARIKA said:


> bulb, falling bulb, broken bulb


 
Thanks, I was watching the video, but I missed the fretboard cuz the tone was huge.


----------



## drmosh

Django said:


> Yo Misha, can I do a guest solo on your new record?



lol


----------



## Jackrat

bulb said:


> Yeah Facepalm Mute is definitely going to be on the album!



So stoked to hear Spence's vox on that track. Or rather to hear a mixed and mastered version of his vox on FPM.


----------



## White Cluster

Iamasingularity said:


> Misha, whats does the inlay on the Daemoness depict?


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...d-daemoness-cimmerian-7-string-56k-cable.html


----------



## bulb




----------



## ZEBOV

^YEAH! I was the first to comment that video!


----------



## drmosh

ZEBOV said:


> ^YEAH! I was the first to comment that video!



really? It's almost 2012 and people are still "excited" about saying "FIRST!" damn


----------



## Fiction

ZEBOV said:


> ^YEAH! I was the first to comment that video!





I admire you so much more for it 

Nice to see some Haunted Shores-ish stuffing being mixed in with the periphery sound.. I'm thinking this album will be on my top play for 2012 list.. and it better be 2012 when this is released.


----------



## themike

Gotta say, I'm really really excited with all these clips I've seen. They seem a little heavier, with a more organic sound and structure. Something about the last record just made it sound SO. FREAKING. CLEAN haha

For what it's worth, I asked Ben from Whitechapel what he thought and he said it sounds amazing, and he's generally a hard one to impress


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I'm very shocked that Misha didn't respond to my request in a serious manner, or even respond at all. I will now destroy all my Bulb merchandise.

Also, that Ibanez is SICK! 
Did you guys swirl it yourself or was it done by a professional? Or some kind of LACS?


----------



## technomancer

Django said:


> I'm very shocked that Misha didn't respond to my request in a serious manner, or even respond at all. I will now destroy all my Bulb merchandise.
> 
> Also, that Ibanez is SICK!
> Did you guys swirl it yourself or was it done by a professional? Or some kind of LACS?



HumanFuseBen on here did the swirl for him

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...a-bulb-periphery-fame-s-rg2228-take-look.html


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Thanks for the plug


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nice! Those riffs feel a little Monumentsy to me, which is always good.


----------



## bulb

Django said:


> I'm very shocked that Misha didn't respond to my request in a serious manner, or even respond at all. I will now destroy all my Bulb merchandise.
> 
> Also, that Ibanez is SICK!
> Did you guys swirl it yourself or was it done by a professional? Or some kind of LACS?



But wait! I actually PM'd you and told you to do it, but you never responded so we got someone else...


----------



## FormerlyVintage

bulb said:


> But wait! I actually PM'd you and told you to do it, but you never responded so we got someone else...



Too bad! I guess I'll do one on your next album, ok? 



Also, Technomancer, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Maggai

I love swirls so much. They make me so thirsty.

And the music sounds good too!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

How many eight strings do you guys have?


----------



## guitareben




----------



## bulb

damn, beat me to the punch haha
Periphery Goes Here - YouTube


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I dont usually watch studio updates but when I do it's because the gear featured on them is worth 17 city blocks of Detroit real estate.


----------



## bulb

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I dont usually watch studio updates but when I do it's because the gear featured on them is worth 17 city blocks of Detroit real estate.



Heyy, our gear is worth waaay more than $36.50!


----------



## Deadnightshade

bulb said:


> Heyy, our gear is worth waaay more than $36.50!



Like in monopoly,where the bills represent a value multiplied by 1000?


----------



## Kairos

Deadnightshade said:


> Like in monopoly,where the bills represent a value multiplied by 1000?



He's insulting Detroit.


----------



## Sikthness

Kairos said:


> He's insulting Detroit.


 

Are you sure?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Kairos said:


> He's insulting Detroit.



I know,I just turned the joke back on track about the absurd amount of guitars (and their respective values) used in these videos.


I think the only one I haven't seen yet is the strandberg , unless memory serves wrong,of course.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

bulb said:


> Heyy, our gear is worth waaay more than $36.50!



Well played my gypsy friend.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Kairos said:


> He's insulting Detroit.




He's complimenting Detroit!


----------



## space frog

Kairos said:


> He's insulting Detroit.



Is he?


----------



## Kairos

Django said:


> He's complimenting Detroit!



O SNAP!


----------



## eventhetrees

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That is one red sweaty motherfucker


----------



## DLG

nailed it


----------



## slapnutz

Eletricretard huh... didnt think others went to that site. 

Keep them coming.

(btw, if anyone is curious.. do NOT go to electricretard during work)


----------



## ManBeast

>these videos
>4chan tribute band?
>waits for troll face cameo


----------



## bulb

win
haha its so funny, that manbeast kid has so much negrep for trolling in periphery threads, and yet he always comes back for more.


----------



## Randy

eventhetrees said:


> I'll just leave this here




Jesseh!


----------



## space frog

eventhetrees said:


> I'll just leave this here




motherofgod.jpg

WHAT in the world was he auditionning for?


----------



## DLG

bro...


----------



## FormerlyVintage

eventhetrees said:


> I'll just leave this here




So that's why they got Spencer


----------



## New Age Moron

I've enjoyed all of the studio vids, but the 8 string riffing installment was the best yet


----------



## Scrubface05

The riff mark plays in the beginning of this video, is fucking incredible. I can't wait to hear that song.


----------



## bulb

Yay more studio stuffs, this time with good buddy elliot!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You socioliberal scum, I don't know if I can listen to Periphery anymore knowing you guys support things as ridiculous as abortion, gay rights, and even ethnic rights. 

I for one am voting Adolf Santorum.












oh wait...


----------



## anomynous

95% sure those are Elliot's screams in that vid, doesn't sound like Spencer.



So Periphery with Elliot & Spencer on vocals? 



Fap


----------



## bulb

anomynous said:


> 95% sure those are Elliot's screams in that vid, doesn't sound like Spencer.
> 
> 
> 
> So Periphery with Elliot & Spencer on vocals?
> 
> 
> 
> Fap



Nah thats all Spencer, Elliot was just there to hang out.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I don't live in the USA, do I still get a free download for liking Obama more than any of the other current presidential candidates?


----------



## bulb

Django said:


> I don't live in the USA, do I still get a free download for liking Obama more than any of the other current presidential candidates?



support a dying industry and buy it anyways haha!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

bulb said:


> support a dying industry and buy it anyways haha!



Why do people who like this comment all have usernames that consist out of two words?


----------



## Lukifer

Django said:


> Why do people who like this comment all have usernames that consist out of two words?



There I liked it and am a 1 word name!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spencer's vocals are sounding amazing. Such a step up from the last album (Not that he wasn't great then, he just sounds like he's coming into his own more this time around).


----------



## ittoa666

Anyone else notice how Elliot is starting to kinda resemble Dan?


----------



## sk3ks1s

New album!!! Fuck wait! Make possible listen now!!!


----------



## space frog

vampiregenocide said:


> Spencer's vocals are sounding amazing. Such a step up from the last album (Not that he wasn't great then, he just sounds like he's coming into his own more this time around).



Yeah he's definitely one of the bests around IMO


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> Yeah he's definitely one of the bests around IMO



Everyone has been stepping their game up on this album, but i honestly would have to say that the person who worked the hardest to improve and improved the most is Sponce! Really happy with how this album has come together!


----------



## space frog

Can't wait to hear it!!! The riffs in these updates sound tasty as hell and Mark makes me want to abandon guitar lol


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Is Juggernaut still being planned for this year?


----------



## toiletstand

has this been posted yet? PERIPHERY ANNOUNCE TRACKLIST FOR UPCOMING DIGITAL SPECIAL EDITION OF THEIR FIRST ALBUM TO BE RELEASED ON 6 FEB 2012... - Roadrunner Records UK

i might have missed it earlier in the thread. Its a rerelease for the first album and it comes with a bonus track called "passengers".


----------



## Iamasingularity

Posted on January 5, 2012. Thanks for sharing though.
Seems like the original album and the instrumental version, with one new song.


----------



## Fiction

I wonder if its Passenger from Haunted Shores, Which Spence sung on. Hopefully its a completely new one, seeing they added an 's'


----------



## Dan Halen

I'd be excited if it where the Haunted Shores one. i really love that song. i just Can't find it anywhere.

It'd be awesome to hear it with a new mix too. lol we know misha can never make the same mix twice.


----------



## Isan

?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Isan said:


> ?






> which includes instrumentals of all the album tracks plus a brand new song titled Passenger*s*.


----------



## MobiusR

Its the same song but on the new album. Its a total new mix also. There is a update from Periphery showing Mrak playing it


----------



## Cynic

Is the re-release with a new mix for the songs?


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Is the re-release with a new mix for the songs?



No, only Passenger was rerecorded/remixed


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I would die, come back to life, and die another time if you guys re-recorded Inertia on Juggernaut. That is my favorite non-Spencer song and i love it.


----------



## Dan Halen

Ill die if "luck as a constant" is rerecorded for either record. inertia will most deffinitly be on one of the 2 though. Bulb whats the likelihood that you will be releasing a song list soon.


----------



## ZXIIIT

It would be awesome if you guys released a DVD in the style of the updates.


----------



## Fiction

ZOMB13 said:


> It would be awesome if you guys released a DVD in the style of the updates.





Uhhhyes.


----------



## space frog

Dan Halen said:


> Ill die if "luck as a constant" is rerecorded for either record. inertia will most deffinitly be on one of the 2 though. Bulb whats the likelihood that you will be releasing a song list soon.



Not sure if Inertia will be there since it was written with Casey Sabol, iirc. He would probably have to agree that Periphery can release it with the current line up I think. Also all the songs that will be rerecorded that were mentioned so far were solely written by Bulb AFAIK, so there would be no copyright thing involved with these and it makes it much easier for making the album...


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> Not sure if Inertia will be there since it was written with Casey Sabol, iirc. He would probably have to agree that Periphery can release it with the current line up I think. Also all the songs that will be rerecorded that were mentioned so far were solely written by Bulb AFAIK, so there would be no copyright thing involved with these and it makes it much easier for making the album...



Inertia is planned for Juggernaut


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> Inertia is planned for Juggernaut



Well thats awesome to know. now what about Luck as a Constant? will it ever see the light of day again? do you even remember what it sounds liek at this point hahaha?


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> Inertia is planned for Juggernaut



Well then...


----------



## bulb

Dan Halen said:


> Well thats awesome to know. now what about Luck as a Constant? will it ever see the light of day again? do you even remember what it sounds liek at this point hahaha?



you guys will get to hear a completed version of that song much sooner


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> you guys will get to hear a completed version of that song much sooner



Also fantastic to hear. I hope your prepared for the consequences of ending my life when the song hits my ears. i really hope your ready for that. along witha redone version of Passengers. seriously....i dont think il be able to handle this year.


----------



## bulb

well keep in mind, about half of that album is stuff that hasnt been put out in any form yet, im excited for you guys to hear some of that stuff


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> well keep in mind, about half of that album is stuff that hasnt been put out in any form yet, im excited for you guys to hear some of that stuff



What I'm waiting for most.


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> well keep in mind, about half of that album is stuff that hasnt been put out in any form yet, im excited for you guys to hear some of that stuff



lol well of coarse thats what EVERYONE is REALLY excited for. it's just that the stuff we know is exciting too.

I just can't be as direct about something that i don't even know the names of. except for "fhqwhgads" I'm was freaking the fuck out when i heard you might name a song this.


----------



## bulb

Dan Halen said:


> lol well of coarse thats what EVERYONE is REALLY excited for. it's just that the stuff we know is exciting too.
> 
> I just can't be as direct about something that i don't even know the names of. except for "fhqwhgads" I'm was freaking the fuck out when i heard you might name a song this.



i got outvoted on that, its no longer called that, but the song will be on the album!


----------



## DLG

bulb said:


> i got outvoted on that, its no longer called that, but the song will be on the album!



I'm sure spencer was strongly against this since he's the one who announces the songs live


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, in the 'Periphery Goes Here' update, is the song you and Jake are tracking a new one or is it an older one? Those riffs in that update are probably my favorite so far that I've heard from you!


----------



## guitareben

bulb said:


> i got outvoted on that, its no longer called that, but the song will be on the album!



Noooooo!!!! But the music is still there so it'll be rite  Cannot wait


----------



## Insanity

bulb said:


> i got outvoted on that, its no longer called that, but the song will be on the album!



F*ck that!!
Lemme at em Meesh! I'll set em straight


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Misha, in the 'Periphery Goes Here' update, is the song you and Jake are tracking a new one or is it an older one? Those riffs in that update are probably my favorite so far that I've heard from you!



brand new!


----------



## Eptaceros

What's the chance of The Focus Hour popping up on a future release? That song has some serious balls.


----------



## bulb

Eptaceros said:


> What's the chance of The Focus Hour popping up on a future release? That song has some serious balls.



not so much of a chance on that one haha...


----------



## bulb

codync said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2407399/Ql1qamm7n.wav
> 
> Bass sounds rad.



why are you spamming your stuff in this thread? its easy to make one for yourself!


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> why are you spamming your stuff in this thread? its easy to make one for yourself!



Well, in a week it'll be easy, anyway.


----------



## mikernaut

Hey Misha is Jake MIA? I sent him some design stuff to check out but haven't heard back


----------



## Eptaceros

bulb said:


> not so much of a chance on that one haha...





I have no problem jamming out to the original you put up on soundclick ages ago, it just seems like such a beast of a track to be forgotten.


----------



## Prydogga

Glad to see Froggin' Bullfish making an appearance, probably my favourite instrumental of Bulb's.


----------



## bulb

New update studio


----------



## Mwoit

Hurray, bass tracking!


----------



## toiletstand

how did the fender jazz bass work out for you guys?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Mrakymrak be hazin dem crazy eyes.

And that riff at 1:30 is fucking awesome.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Mrakymrak be hazin dem crazy eyes.
> 
> And that riff at 1:30 is fucking awesome.


 
Holy balls. My prayers have been answered... Luck as a Constant is on the album.

...now Terry Gilliam needs to direct a movie with time-traveling giant robots piloted by an evil supergenius who gets into an epic space battle with a precognitively-gifted reluctant protagonist in the midst of a multidimensional supernova so I can see this song be put to good cinematic use.


----------



## Dan Halen

Mo Jiggity said:


> Holy balls. My prayers have been answered... Luck as a Constant is on the album.
> 
> ...now Terry Gilliam needs to direct a movie with time-traveling giant robots piloted by an evil supergenius who gets into an epic space battle with a precognitively-gifted reluctant protagonist in the midst of a multidimensional supernova so I can see this song be put to good cinematic use.



Or a movie about an Epic space conflict where the main character is an intergalactic time-traveling super-genius space monkey who pilots his warship and thousands of large reptilian crew members into the "Korillium V" wormhole to battle Aquamitia and his hordes of water-based minions for the survival of the super-animal race and a suspiciously small blue and green planet thats suffering from a severe world-wide drought at the time of conflict. 

Thats right, we've been drinking dead evil space overlord.

Thanks Misha for putting this in an update. it made my day a lot better yesterday at like 2 in the morning. hahaha


----------



## bulb

toiletstand said:


> how did the fender jazz bass work out for you guys?



It worked great!! Sounds like a J-bass and i love that sound, plain and simple. A lot of the gear we used didn't make it into the updates because 99% of the time we were working and not thinking about filming, so its a bit of a shame you didnt see/hear more of it, but you will on the album!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Dan Halen said:


> Or a movie about an Epic space conflict where the main character is an intergalactic time-traveling super-genius space monkey who pilots his warship and thousands of large reptilian crew members into the "Korillium V" wormhole to battle Aquamitia and his hordes of water-based minions for the survival of the super-animal race and a suspiciously small blue and green planet thats suffering from a severe world-wide drought at the time of conflict.
> 
> Thats right, we've been drinking dead evil space overlord.
> 
> Thanks Misha for putting this in an update. it made my day a lot better yesterday at like 2 in the morning. hahaha


 
We basically just need an extremely epic second-degree mindfuck sci-fi film for this music, a la Heavy Metal, except live action and less cheesy. We need to retake the giant robot/music synaesthesia from dubstep and return it to groove metal!


----------



## elnyrb10

it makes me so happy that every one of these updates has something about skyrim <3


----------



## Sikthness

elnyrb10 said:


> it makes me so happy that every one of these updates has something about skyrim <3


 

ive learned more about Skyrim from these updates than I have about the new Periphery record!

I have a question for the Bulbous one: How many different tunings can we expect to see on the new album? I'm assuming 6 string songs using the Drop C, then you will prob have a couple different tunings for 7 string songs, and there was an update w/ an 8 string being used so whatever 8 string tuning, we saw mrak playing some of Scarlet and thats in its own weird tuning.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Is the saber cat story a skyrim thing?  I have never played that game. so half the stuff confuses me I didn't understand the arrow to the knee till like christmas.


----------



## Djent

Are you guys making good use of that chrome Thumb NT? The growl on that thing works better than Viagra.


----------



## Zelos45

Dan_Vacant said:


> Is the saber cat story a skyrim thing?  I have never played that game. so half the stuff confuses me I didn't understand the arrow to the knee till like christmas.



Yeah dude it's all Skyrim. They talk about it more in the studio updates than they talk about the music


----------



## ittoa666

Skyrim metal....or a song on the new album named after something in the game.


----------



## kamello

hey Misha, kind of off-topic question, but do you plan to do something else with ''Epic Fail''? I love the shit out of it 

...or to release the songs you already worked on with OMNOM?

-good luck with the new album, so far it seems great, and I learnt a Shitload about Skyrim ^^


----------



## bulb

Djent said:


> Are you guys making good use of that chrome Thumb NT? The growl on that thing works better than Viagra.



That thing is so amazing, low F# rings impossibly clear. I thought we would have to reinforce that note with synths, but you can actually hear it. It's one of the best basses i have ever come across and it shines on the tracks we used it on. (also in real life because its shiny)


----------



## toiletstand

bulb said:


> It worked great!! Sounds like a J-bass and i love that sound, plain and simple. A lot of the gear we used didn't make it into the updates because 99% of the time we were working and not thinking about filming, so its a bit of a shame you didnt see/hear more of it, but you will on the album!




Awesome! i was hoping that it would give you guys some sweet results. i love those basses.


----------



## Hirschberger

Every time I check youtube and there's not another Periphery studio update, I die a little inside.


----------



## CloudAC

Words *REALLY* cannot describe how incredibly excited I am for this album.


----------



## bulb

im excited also too as well!!


----------



## CloudAC

I get up at 6am every weekday and drive to College, which takes about an hour and a half. and I blast your 2 albums and some Devin Townsend in there too each morning. Totally sets me up for the day


----------



## Fiction

.. 2 Albums?


----------



## ROAR

Self-titled, EP


----------



## Fiction

Ah I see. Thought I somehow missed something haha


----------



## crg123

Well, they're releasing the two albums this year the first one which I don't think has an official name yet (correct me if I'm wrong) and Juggernaut. I'm so excited, from those studio updates I know I'm going to love the first album! And then a bonus on in the same year?! YESS. 

Edit: Just realized you meant the two existing albums! Opps

I'm really curious about the low F# on the bass haha, I'm wondering how thats going to sound. Its going to make those songs so intense haha. I'm loving the slap bass clips I've seen so far, not to mention all the crazy awesome tricked out guitars being used to make this thing!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

crg123 said:


> Well, they're releasing the two albums this year the first one which I don't think has an official name yet (correct me if I'm wrong) and Juggernaut. I'm so excited, from those studio updates I know I'm going to love the first album! And then a bonus on in the same year?! YESS.
> 
> I'm really curious about the low F# on the bass haha, I'm wondering how thats going to sound. I'm loving the slap bass clips I've seen so far, not to mention all the crazy awesome tricked out guitars being used to make this thing!


periphery II this time it's personal


----------



## bulb

or Periphery II: Cruise Control


----------



## bulb

crg123 said:


> Well, they're releasing the two albums this year the first one which I don't think has an official name yet (correct me if I'm wrong) and Juggernaut. I'm so excited, from those studio updates I know I'm going to love the first album! And then a bonus on in the same year?! YESS.
> 
> Edit: Just realized you meant the two existing albums! Opps
> 
> I'm really curious about the low F# on the bass haha, I'm wondering how thats going to sound. Its going to make those songs so intense haha. I'm loving the slap bass clips I've seen so far, not to mention all the crazy awesome tricked out guitars being used to make this thing!



As i said earlier, i was really worried about how we would get it to sound good, but the Warwick Chrome Thumb absolutely saved the day for us, i have never heard a bass with such a clear and pure fundamental before, and it still managed to have that whilst maintaining the right kind of attack for us to get some awesome grit from it with the Darkglass B7K pedal that we are using on the album. I think that bass may be my favorite bass that i have played thus far!


----------



## crg123

I vote "Periphery II: This time its personal" but thats just my opinion I'll be happy no matter what its called!

Edit: I guess I wasn't questioning the quality of the recording, I was more so curious how a standard set of headphones/earbuds would handle that low of bass. I'm sure it'll sound awesome though.


----------



## toiletstand

these are the best album titles ever.


----------



## Xaios

Periphery II: The Wrath of Nyan


----------



## Thrashmanzac

periphery II: peripheryer


----------



## anomynous

Periphery II: GB Elliot


----------



## Fiction




----------



## Eptaceros

LOL


----------



## aWoodenShip

Periphery II: This time with lemon.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

periphery II: i can't beleive it's not periphery!


----------



## New Age Moron

Periphery II: Attack of the Clones


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Periphery II: All your guitarz are belong to us!

(Seriously, you guys have too many guitars!)


----------



## Insanity

Marv Attaxx said:


> Periphery II: All your guitarz are belong to us!
> 
> (Seriously, you guys have too many guitars!)



"A Bulb has neither too many nor to few guitar. He has precisely as many guitars as he should."
And Jake has like... 4? 
Dunno about Mrak though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Misha, I remember you saying that Have A Blast(?) is not on the album, but then again I remember Mrak tweet something like "tracking a song at the studio... you could say we're "having a blast". Care to clarify?


----------



## Dan Halen

Lol Periphery VII: Head in the Clouds!!!! ORRR Periphery IX: Tribal Dances with Lemons


----------



## Dan Halen

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Misha, I remember you saying that Have A Blast(?) is not on the album, but then again I remember Mrak tweet something like "tracking a song at the studio... you could say we're "having a blast". Care to clarify?



personally i don't think he was alluding to anything. maybe he was just saying that he was having a good time in the studio and decided to Bedazzle the text. i do this myself from time to time.

EDIT: sorry for Double post.


----------



## caskettheclown

Periphery 2 : Like a Sir!

Periphery 2 : Super Djent fighter Humbucker Turbo Remix 2 (The movie, the game based off SS.ORG)


----------



## mikernaut

Periphery 2- Songs more brutal then an arrow in the knee
Periphery 2- Ballads to help you find your stolen sweet roll
Periphery 2- I don't always listen to Djent, but when I do it's Periphery 2
Periphery 2- sparkles,djents and glems with a side of Thall.
Periphery 2- soundtrack for your Skyrim addiction.
Periphery 2- Now with moar Perry Farrell !
Periphery 2- Pearlescentliquidgroovebank featuring Eddie Vedder and Pearl Jam
Periphery 2- Songs that won't get you laid, or paid but will induce some severe head bobbing.


----------



## Chrono

Periphery II - This Time It's Personnel


----------



## vampiregenocide

Periphery III 


Just to fuck with people.


----------



## Mwoit

Periphery II - Self Titled


----------



## Genome

Greatest Hits


----------



## ZXIIIT

Periphery: The Golden Years Revisited, Part II


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Periphery -2i^2


----------



## Hirschberger

Periphery II: This Time It's Personal!/Doeeya/[Stupid Skyrim Arrow "Joke" which I refuse to participate in]


----------



## I Voyager

vampiregenocide said:


> Periphery III
> 
> 
> Just to fuck with people.



Chickenfoot already did that.


----------



## Dan Halen

I Voyager said:


> Chickenfoot already did that.



Periphery IV: Just to Fuck With People!!!


----------



## Prydogga

'The Second Album'? Since some of the songs on soundclick stated they were from it, I have all the pre-S/T songs under that album title.


----------



## JamesM

Periphery II: Boner Jamz


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Periphery II: Djudjment Day.


----------



## space frog

Periphery II: Now with 100% more djent per riffery


----------



## White Cluster

Periphery II - An Orifce and a Djentleman
Periphery II -Speedfreaks on Ice


----------



## Fiction

I remember when jokes got overused. But then I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## ZEBOV

bulb said:


> That thing is so amazing, low F# rings impossibly clear. I thought we would have to reinforce that note with synths, but you can actually hear it. It's one of the best basses i have ever come across and it shines on the tracks we used it on. (also in real life because its shiny)





bulb said:


> As i said earlier, i was really worried about how we would get it to sound good, but the Warwick Chrome Thumb absolutely saved the day for us, i have never heard a bass with such a clear and pure fundamental before, and it still managed to have that whilst maintaining the right kind of attack for us to get some awesome grit from it with the Darkglass B7K pedal that we are using on the album. I think that bass may be my favorite bass that i have played thus far!



I'm dominantly a bass player, so I'd really like to see this bass (even if it's just a picture) and hear it. I'm sure you're talking about a Warwick Thumb neck thru, but this "Chrome" Thumb NT is something that I'm just not having any luck finding on Google.
I'd really appreciate learning what woods it's made out of, what pickups are on it, and the string brand/model/guages used. THX


----------



## Malkav

ZEBOV said:


> I'm dominantly a bass player, so I'd really like to see this bass (even if it's just a picture) and hear it. I'm sure you're talking about a Warwick Thumb neck thru, but this "Chrome" Thumb NT is something that I'm just not having any luck finding on Google.
> I'd really appreciate learning what woods it's made out of, what pickups are on it, and the string brand/model/guages used. THX


 
Warwick Basses Amps & Rock'n Roll

This is the only one I could find, I don't know if the specs are the same being that this is a different bass but at least it's a bit of porn to hold you over till Bulb maybe replies


----------



## toiletstand

looks just like the one on their facebook.


----------



## Malkav

toiletstand said:


> looks just like the one on their facebook.


 
I was under the impression that the Chrome Thumb bass being used on the album was a 5 string?


----------



## toiletstand

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....410865514532.183142.506719532&type=1&theater


hopefully this link works haha.


----------



## Malkav

Oh shit...

It's a 6 string...

My bad...Then the one I linked to may just be that exact one? I'm not really sure how Warwick operate with regards to their custom shop and lending of instruments, but still it looks sick


----------



## ZEBOV

Ovangkol neck, bubinga pommele body, tigerstripe ebony fretboard, MEC pickups and electronics, and 34" scale. The closest thing I could find to that is this.
Warwick Bass Thumb NT 6 String Bass Guitar + THB6NTAAOFBUBP
The only difference is the fretboard.


----------



## bulb

i think warwick told us that it was that exact one!


----------



## ZEBOV

I was GAS'ing for a Thumb NT when I was at work today, even though I don't think I'll even start saving up for it for a couple of years.


----------



## Miijk

space frog said:


> Periphery II: Now with 100% more djent per riffery



I see what you did there!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Who's gonna see Periphery live today?

I AM!


----------



## toiletstand

have fun dude


----------



## Iamasingularity

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Who's gonna see Periphery live today?
> 
> I AM!


----------



## Miijk

I'm gonna see them live on Wednesday! 

I'm actually going to the show to see Periphery... Dream Theater is more like a bonus to me... 

"Haters gonna hate?"


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Periphery comes to my country during the just 6 days a year I can't go see them.


----------



## Dan Halen

Miijk said:


> I'm gonna see them live on Wednesday!
> 
> I'm actually going to the show to see Periphery... Dream Theater is more like a bonus to me...
> 
> "Haters gonna hate?"



Yah that same thing happened to me when i went to see iron maiden. like i saw DT but they just played a bunch of their stuff that i wasnt into and they ended with Pull Me Under........(which again im not into). i mean i like 4 songs out of the set of 7 songs but still thats less than half. they were more of a bonus that day. 

I'd like to see them in a headlining setting. that's where i think it'd be more enjoyable for me because they would have more space to do their own thing.

dont get me wrong i LOVE DT, it was just that one time.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Dan Halen said:


> . i mean i like 4 songs out of the set of 7 songs but still thats less than half.



Wut?



I have also gone to a tour and totally not cared about the headlining band. It was The Human Abstract tour and I only went to see Scale the Summit.  They kicked ass by the way. 

On topic though I kinda like these studio updates they keep posting, because there's some cool riffage and...skyrim tips...


----------



## codync

codync said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2407399/Ql1qamm7n.wav
> 
> Bass sounds rad.





bulb said:


> why are you spamming your stuff in this thread? its easy to make one for yourself!



You know, I'll probably get banned again for this, but that doesn't sound anything like my band, and it isn't. I posted that link because someone told me it was a clip of the new Periphery album, and it sure sounds like it to me. I suppose no one else listened to it. Whatever!


----------



## bulb

codync said:


> You know, I'll probably get banned again for this, but that doesn't sound anything like my band, and it isn't. I posted that link because someone told me it was a clip of the new Periphery album, and it sure sounds like it to me. I suppose no one else listened to it. Whatever!



ah, that is most definitely not periphery, we have no clips up and i can assure you that our new music does not sound anything like that clip you posted.


----------



## codync

bulb said:


> ah, that is most definitely not periphery, we have no clips up and i can assure you that our new music does not sound anything like that clip you posted.



Good, because those vocals are atrocious. I do hope the bass stands out that much though!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yesterdays show was the best in a while... that's all I can say! Too bad Periphery had some technical difficulties at the beginning so the audience went a little down, but Periphery played the rest of the show like nothing had happened. 

E: Misha, how come you (or spencer?) thought you couldn't play after Icarus Lives, but then came back to play Racecar (which made the set about 2 times longer)?


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yesterdays show was the best in a while... that's all I can say! Too bad Periphery had some technical difficulties at the beginning so the audience went a little down, but Periphery played the rest of the show like nothing had happened.
> 
> E: Misha, how come you (or spencer?) thought you couldn't play after Icarus Lives, but then came back to play Racecar (which made the set about 2 times longer)?



Yeah its kinda annoying, but in the end we only had to cut one song, originally we were told to cut our last song, but then when we finished icarus we were told that we did indeed have time for racecar, and im glad we did because we really wanted to make that the special song for this tour!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> Yeah its kinda annoying, but in the end we only had to cut one song, originally we were told to cut our last song, but then when we finished icarus we were told that we did indeed have time for racecar, and im glad we did because we really wanted to make that the special song for this tour!


 
Matt told me after the show you would have played Letter Experiment so you guys owe me that one next time you come to Finland. Anyway thanks for the show and hopefully you won't have any issues in the rest of the tour.

PS. You also signed my hand @ the end of your sound shop visit.


----------



## Insanity

bulb said:


> Yeah its kinda annoying, but in the end we only had to cut one song, originally we were told to cut our last song, but then when we finished icarus we were told that we did indeed have time for racecar, and im glad we did because we really wanted to make that the special song for this tour!



So I'm gonna get to hear Racecar tomorrow eh?... Awesome


----------



## eastguitar

Hello friends

I found this youtube video of the first presentation of Periphery opening for Dream Theater. The volume is low but very clear.

Greetings from Chile!!


----------



## eastguitar

Another one ... New Groove!!


----------



## crg123

Spencers voice sounds great, especially later on as his voice is fully warmed up. I love those monsterous growls. Can't wait for this new album.


----------



## CloudAC

My god, Sponce is totally tearing it up! Does Elliot's part in Racecar flawlessy (20:40 in the above video) 

Can't wait until February 8th! Please... Please play Letter Experiment in Glasgow


----------



## MobiusR

Misha did you already finish the first record?


----------



## eastguitar

CloudAC said:


> My god, Sponce is totally tearing it up! Does Elliot's part in Racecar flawlessy (20:40 in the above video)
> 
> Can't wait until February 8th! Please... Please play Letter Experiment in Glasgow



YEAH!!! but in 30 minutes are not many songs that can include .... the video sounds great!


----------



## CloudAC

I was hoping Periphery would atleast get 45 minutes for this tour, ah well.


----------



## The Beard

eastguitar said:


> Another one ... New Groove!!




MOTHER OF GOD, DAT NOISE GATE.

edit: Also, i LOVE how Matt changed up the drum part in the other video at 10:34 so the snare is on beat 3 instead of 2 and 4 for the beginning riff of Icarus Lives! It sounds SO huge live.


----------



## Zenerith

Spencer was throwing waterbottles to the audience @ Helsinki Jäähalli, I caught one just before it could hit my head xD I didn't even see it coming until it was like 3m away because I was drooling at Misha's axe-fx II @[email protected] Could you give it to me Bulb?...you still have your axe-fx ultra


----------



## Dan Halen

Skyrim Real Life: Arrow In the Knee goes real in Athens - YouTube

i felt this was slightly appropriate. No?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MobiusR said:


> Misha did you already finish the first record?


 
Matt told me they have not finished it yet. Mainly done but its not complete.



eastguitar said:


> YEAH!!! but in 30 minutes are not many songs that can include .... the video sounds great!


 


CloudAC said:


> I was hoping Periphery would atleast get 45 minutes for this tour, ah well.


 
That 30 min was after new groove and the technical dificulties athat took 10 min so I guess it will be something closer to 40 min theyre on. New groove plus 5 songs.


----------



## bulb

we get 40 mins


----------



## Loomer

Are you coming out to any of the J-Trucc meet'n'greets, Misha? I know there's one here in Denmark in a few days, and I saw quite a few dudes clamouring for the store to yank you along too.


----------



## bulb

Loomer said:


> Are you coming out to any of the J-Trucc meet'n'greets, Misha? I know there's one here in Denmark in a few days, and I saw quite a few dudes clamouring for the store to yank you along too.



Unfortunately that is strictly for DT, so im afraid not, however we are planning on hanging around our merch area for a bit after our set, so come hang out there! (and buy a shirt so we dont end up in the red over this tour haha!)


----------



## TheBloodstained

yo Misha, please come to Denmark again some time in the near future! I haven't got the time nor money to go see you in Copenhagen this time, and it literally haunts me that I'm not gonna see my favorite band when you finally come to Denmark! 

Team up with Volumes, Uneven Structure and Vildhjarta and make a European djent tour! I almost guarantee that it would be worth the effort (for me at least)! ^_^

But seriously... fucking hate my current lack of funds (but music gear aint cheap!)! xS


----------



## Asrial

TheBloodstained said:


> (Lots of stuff)



Agreed on this one. It's so damn sad I can't come. Most of my friends are not into DT at all (or metal, as a matter of fact), I refuse to go alone and the only guy that actually said I could tag along was an old friend I haven't seen since 5th grade, which I'm still not so keen on (my last friend of ye olde times i tagged with turned out to be a massive cokehead ), plus he is the only dude I would know then.

That, and I used all my funds on my programs. Concerts ain't cheap for me, especially when public transport costs just as much as the ticket itself! 

Don't do a djent setup though. Vildhjarta or Textures maybe, but at least tour with some other bands too. Maybe Ihsahn!
Full promise, even if it's in England, I'll be there! I'll bring a homebrew too


----------



## xfilth

Well, I'm gonna fucking be there!


----------



## Loomer

Dream Theater is a more effective sedative than Valium for me, so I'm not going


----------



## Zenerith

Here's some drum stoooooff from Periphery's gig @ Helsinki Jäähalli. Sorry for the shaky camera at times. Remember to watch in HD or i'll have to devour your souls


----------



## CFB

You guys rocked tonight, and really cool of spencer to come and hang out.
I also heard that you got a sneak peak of the new meshuggah album


----------



## Riffer

Hey Misha, y u no have PRS guitar?


----------



## Miijk

Yeah you totally rocked tonight! But But where the hell where you Misha? Didn't get to meet you  Now I'm a little sad pony!


----------



## Dan Halen

Riffer said:


> Hey Misha, y u no have PRS guitar?



i second this only for the fact that i think Bulb would love the whale blue quilts they have sometimes. 

i think everyone knows PRS's reputation at this point, especially for quality. not that bulb doesnt know quality. obviously


----------



## Isan

Riffer said:


> Hey Misha, y u no have PRS guitar?



That sounds like an offer, no?


----------



## bulb

Riffer said:


> Hey Misha, y u no have PRS guitar?



I used to have a Singlecut 10 top. One of the most beautiful guitars i have ever owned, but it just wasn't that inspiring to me personally, it ended up getting neglected and i traded it for a Vigier!
I feel that way about a lot of PRS guitars, i have played a few that have blown me away but those tend to be older models, so i think if i find one someday that i really bond with, ill probably get it!


----------



## Riffer

bulb said:


> I used to have a Singlecut 10 top. One of the most beautiful guitars i have ever owned, but it just wasn't that inspiring to me personally, it ended up getting neglected and i traded it for a Vigier!
> I feel that way about a lot of PRS guitars, i have played a few that have blown me away but those tend to be older models, so i think if i find one someday that i really bond with, ill probably get it!


 Ahhh ok. I was thinking with all the custom guitars you have you would hit us up for a Private Stock build for a 7 string sometime.


----------



## Rook

dragonblade629 said:


> Periphery -2i^2



Periphery -2e^i&#960;; i/8&#960;, &#8730;allevil or arrow^knee

&#960; is pi by the way, it looks like an n for some reason.


----------



## bulb

Riffer said:


> Ahhh ok. I was thinking with all the custom guitars you have you would hit us up for a Private Stock build for a 7 string sometime.



Haha i would love to but i honestly don't think i could afford one anytime soon!


----------



## Riffer

bulb said:


> Haha i would love to but i honestly don't think i could afford one anytime soon!


 Gotcha. Well if you ever do, let me know and I can pass on the info to our AR guys and see what we can do. Since you guys are based out of the DC/Bmore area and we are on Kent Island you guys should come by for a factory tour when you're home for the tour with DT.


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## eastguitar

Hello Misha! Periphery comes to South America?


----------



## isispelican

spencer fucking nailed this shit!!


----------



## Miijk

Totally, Spencer is just getting better and better


----------



## Lukifer

Maybe Im dumb and forgot already, but who do you have playing bass on the tour??

Also, damn Matt Halpern can fucking pound the skins!!!


----------



## Cynic

Periphery - Face Palm Mute (Full Song Cover) by ChrisVogagis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

huh

Edit: Not mine btw


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

True dedication right there ^^^ I strongly approve.


----------



## The Beard

Cynic said:


> Periphery - Face Palm Mute (Full Song Cover) by ChrisVogagis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> huh
> 
> Edit: Not mine btw



Wow that's amazing as hell, I'm gonna have to use that track to cope until the actual album comes out 

I'm just hoping some idiot won't "leak" it as a "OMFGNEWPERIPHERYINSTRUMENTALLOL"


----------



## Fiction

Lukifer said:


> Maybe Im dumb and forgot already, but who do you have playing bass on the tour??
> 
> Also, damn Matt Halpern can fucking pound the skins!!!



Nolly is playing for the DT Tours AFAIK


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## bulb

stockholm was fun!


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## Miijk

bulb said:


> stockholm was fun!



And I'm so freakin happy I made it to the show, thanks yet again guys!


----------



## Alpenglow

Spencer is literally perfect live now! Now no one can hate anymore!


----------



## rjnix_0329

People will always hate.

The difference is that they are now unequivocally wrong .


----------



## MerlinTKD

isispelican said:


> spencer fucking nailed this shit!!



No fucking lie!!! I thought he sounded great first time I heard him, when they opened for God Forbid and Kittie, but HOLY FUCK 

This just makes me wetter for the new one....


----------



## Cynic

First, you make Casey's live performance private. Now, Matt's "drum tracking?"

ILLUMINATI


----------



## Housty00

I wanna see Caseys' live vids! I demand it! ( please please please please please ) 3 :


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## Cynic

eastguitar said:


>




That's Jake Veredika.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> That's Jake Veredika.



yeah, i think the only video(s) of casey were taken down haha


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> yeah, i think the only video(s) of casey were taken down haha



Last time I checked, they were on Justin Gosnell's channel, but he set them to private. Oh well, the quality wasn't very good anyways.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Ohshit. 

Protest The Hero, Periphery tour | News | Lambgoat


----------



## Lukifer

JoeyBTL said:


> Ohshit.
> 
> Protest The Hero, Periphery tour | News | Lambgoat



No Oklahoma....... Denied!!!


----------



## 80H

JoeyBTL said:


> Ohshit.
> 
> Protest The Hero, Periphery tour | News | Lambgoat




and loomis....going what the fuck yes


----------



## Lagtastic

^ Periphery and Loomis in one night? Atlanta and Raleigh shows here I come. Great find.


----------



## jordanky

I'm there in Columbus for sure.


----------



## theo

No australia... this is fucking bullshit :c

Srsly misha, come here, you can have my room.
Protest the hero can have my loungeroom.


----------



## nathanwessel

Tour is gonna be fucking sick! might have to hit columbus AND cleveland! Hell yeah!


----------



## Mwoit

Protest The Hero and Periphery will reportedly hit the road together in late-March for a four-week tour along with *Jeff Loomis and The Safety Fire.*

That's like, 4 artists that I'd pay to see on their own!


----------



## theo

Agreed, I wish more of these tours came to australia.
Seeing tesseract and periphery was amazing, I really couldn't believe it when I heard they were coming here together.


----------



## Dan Halen

JoeyBTL said:


> Ohshit.
> 
> Protest The Hero, Periphery tour | News | Lambgoat



I will kill someone if they either A) dont ever come to the pittsburgh area or B)Cancel one of the OH Dates. because thats as close as I'm getting to seeing them.

I'm gonna be so stoked for this year with the amount of amazing music coming. especially with the tours that are coming close to my area......sort of.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Skipping San Diego, sweet


----------



## wayward

From my friend BrutalWizard, cause he's banned right now:

"THIS tour needs to come to IDAHO on 4/5.

THey will be traveling through Boise between seattle and salt lake.

Come rock out with us again

I know our weak crowd and odd venue is offputting.

but jeff loomis, PTH (exept warped one year) have never came here, and the safety fire may never have the chance"


----------



## sahaal

Periphery y u no Canada???


----------



## Eptaceros

Jeff Loomis live on Racecar...do it!


----------



## Fiction

theo said:


> Agreed, I wish more of these tours came to australia.
> Seeing tesseract and periphery was amazing, I really couldn't believe it when I heard they were coming here together.



Can't believe I Missed that tour, and with Dan still in tesseract as well. No one wanted to go with me, cause they're all into vampire weekend and ther shitty electro-indie bullshit


----------



## Ralyks

Eptaceros said:


> Jeff Loomis live on Racecar...do it!



This.

Also, who's headlining? Either way, GREAT line-up, will see y'all on 4/20.


----------



## theo

Fiction said:


> Can't believe I Missed that tour, and with Dan still in tesseract as well. No one wanted to go with me, cause they're all into vampire weekend and ther shitty electro-indie bullshit



Don't want to be a jerk here, but you should have gone alone. It was amazing


----------



## toiletstand

albuquerque for moi.


----------



## Valennic

Baltimore! Whooooo I am so there.


----------



## eastguitar

Berlin!!


----------



## toiletstand

periphery are confirmed for download festival. theyll be playing that friday.


----------



## TimTomTum

Periphery is playing Download with Devin Townsend. WTF? If I weren't in Thailand I would so fucking go there.


----------



## gunshow86de

................ and the tour poster.


----------



## JosephAOI

No one ever comes to Louisville


----------



## HighGain510

Damn! No NoVa dates, Misha?   Looks like Baltimore and Philly for me, might finally be able to get my little brother to see Periphery live.... he's going to shit a brick when he sees Matt drumming live!  Plus he's a huge PTH fan too, everyone else will just be icing on the cake!


----------



## anomynous




----------



## gunshow86de

^

There's a St Louis stop on the tour.


----------



## VILARIKA

I think this will be the 3rd time ill see Periphery at the same venue haha.


----------



## 3074326

Just called a friend of mine.. we'll be seeing Periphery, Opeth, Mastodon and Meshuggah all in a month. Mother of all that is holy.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I don't know how, but I am going to the show in Orlando. That show will be fraking amazing! 

I guess Protest and Periphery are co-headlining?


----------



## ittoa666

I'm already planning a trip up to baltimore with my buddies, and I just saw the news five minutes ago.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Thank you Spring Break! Seeing them April 4th in Seattle, Misha, I wanna touch your guitars.


----------



## Lukifer

No Oklahoma!!! Why oh why wont you come to my crappy state????


----------



## anomynous

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> There's a St Louis stop on the tour.


I'm not in St. Louis currently


----------



## bulb




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


>




Nice! Good quality video and Spencer NAILED it!


----------



## Randy

What's Mark playing on?


----------



## Dan Halen

I think its a Bernie Rico.


----------



## CloudAC

Sponce tore that shit up, in the most verbal way possible! 

EDIT: And you guys will be at Download, sweet! That will be 3 times I have seen you guys in less than one year haha, I really hope you guys play some new material at Download, or even better yet, release the album before Download!


----------



## Lukifer

I notice alot of the new live videos you all use a fully lit stage, not the typical dark with colored can lights that Im used to. Adds a totally different feel to the performance to me, but I like it. Focuses more on musicianship that light effects and lasers and shit!


----------



## Miijk

Randy said:


> What's Mark playing on?



Yeah it's a Bernie rico as Dan said, asked Mark about it after the show in stockholm since I was wondering to and turned out he borrowed it from Misha for this tour. Seriously Misha, you got to many guitars... nah! You got a collection of kick ass guitars  And also: good for Mark ^^


----------



## Opion

Yeah... you can totally tell Spencer is on his A-game at these shows. AHH so excited to see you guys with Protest, it's gonna be a hell of a show!


----------



## bulb

Lukifer said:


> I notice alot of the new live videos you all use a fully lit stage, not the typical dark with colored can lights that Im used to. Adds a totally different feel to the performance to me, but I like it. Focuses more on musicianship that light effects and lasers and shit!



Haha im glad you like it because the thing is we just didnt have the space to take a light guy with us (or the budget for that matter hehe), so we have to have a static light show unfortunately!


----------



## C2Aye

bulb said:


>




So keen for Glasgow after seeing this vid


----------



## Lianoroto

bulb said:


> Haha im glad you like it because the thing is we just didnt have the space to take a light guy with us (or the budget for that matter hehe), so we have to have a static light show unfortunately!



At least then we are able to see you and Mark messing around on each others guitar, and your bootylicious shake on Racecar!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just bought four tickets for Seattle, bringing my 50 year old dad and his girlfriend. He likes Periphery, she has never listened to metal.  See you there Bulb, i'll be right up front!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Come to western Canada, we're like a better California!


----------



## Iamasingularity

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Just bought four tickets for Seattle, bringing my 50 year old dad and his girlfriend. He likes Periphery, she has never listened to metal.  See you there Bulb, i'll be right up front!!



YOUR DAD LIKES PERIPHERY???? 

I wish my dad had an open mind to other genres of music.
The only thing he listens to is Opera.....
even while driving : /


----------



## Cynic

Iamasingularity said:


> YOUR DAD LIKES PERIPHERY????
> 
> I wish my dad had an open mind to other genres of music.
> The only thing he listens to is Opera.....
> even while driving : /



Nothing gets me more pumped for a race, going consistently over 90 mph, than Opera.

DOOOON GIOVAAAAANNIIIIII


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Iamasingularity said:


> YOUR DAD LIKES PERIPHERY????
> : /


Yeah, my dad likes Periphery, Btbam, Slipknot, Rage Against the Machine and Tesseract.


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## eastguitar

POWER!!!!!


----------



## eastguitar

I found a lot Periphery's youtube videos in the Dream Theater Tour!!!!!!


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## Insanity

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DREAM THEATER Interviewed On 'Headbangers Ball' (Video)

James Labrie gives Periphery some props in the second video


----------



## Lukifer

Damn Mike Mangini is short!!!! 

Pretty sweet they are giving the Periphery guys rep! They deserve it.


----------



## Djent

Will there be a VIP package for this tour? I'm holding off on the show until the package gets announced, as I was kicking myself for not buying one for the Frak the Gods tour.


----------



## anomynous

Nope, they posted on their FB page that they (can?) only do it for headlining tours.


----------



## toiletstand

re-release is up, dudes! 

iTunes - Music - Periphery (Special Edition) by Periphery 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006Y3FQ2Y/ref=dm_sp_alb


----------



## Dan Halen

toiletstand said:


> re-release is up, dudes!
> 
> iTunes - Music - Periphery (Special Edition) by Periphery
> 
> Periphery (Special Edition): Periphery: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads



I can't download Passenger because I don't live in the UK. I' have been waiting for literally ONLY THAT SONG. Is there any way I can get the Re-Recorded version at all.


----------



## Fiction

You must wait til the time is right, young one.


----------



## Lianoroto

Is this special edition digital only? Would love to finally get me a Periphery CD!


----------



## MarkPopkie

Maybe I'm crazy... but the sample of Passenger on amazon.co.uk sounds exactly like the original Haunted Shores version... 

I thought it was supposed to be remixed/rerecorded (vocals mostly)....?? It's not like Spencer to do the *exact* same harmony lines in a re-recorded version.... The Icarus EP was proof of that!


----------



## sakeido

what did they change with this re-release? can't get into the samples here at work


----------



## VILARIKA

sakeido said:


> what did they change with this re-release? can't get into the samples here at work



Everything is the same, except Passenger's mix was changed (but vocals are still the same). 

What is the point of a re-release? Is it just sales based?


----------



## MarkPopkie

VILARIKA said:


> Everything is the same, except Passenger's mix was changed (but vocals are still the same).
> 
> What is the point of a re-release? Is it just sales based?



I believe that the re-release was meant to offer ALL of the special edition material to those that did not purchase the deluxe version back in 2010... Instrumental/Captain On/etc. Part of it was financial, i'm sure... but it was also to offer the instrumental version to the masses again.

But i'm colossally bummed that the "Passenger" vocals are still the same. I guess I can hear the minor mix differences... but it's not enough to warrant buying even just that single track!


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> I believe that the re-release was meant to offer ALL of the special edition material to those that did not purchase the deluxe version back in 2010... Instrumental/Captain On/etc. Part of it was financial, i'm sure... but it was also to offer the instrumental version to the masses again.
> 
> But i'm colossally bummed that the "Passenger" vocals are still the same. I guess I can hear the minor mix differences... but it's not enough to warrant buying even just that single track!



1) We are busy working on a brand new album with brand new material, so we didnt have time to rerecord the vocals on passenger, barely had time to rerecord guitars and do a new mix.
2) Most Periphery fans havent heard that song, so it will be brand new to them!


----------



## NovaReaper

any way to hear the new version of passenger without buying the album again?


----------



## MarkPopkie

bulb said:


> 1) We are busy working on a brand new album with brand new material, so we didnt have time to rerecord the vocals on passenger, barely had time to rerecord guitars and do a new mix.
> 2) Most Periphery fans havent heard that song, so it will be brand new to them!




sorry misha! i didn't mean for that to sound quite so ungrateful...


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> sorry misha! i didn't mean for that to sound quite so ungrateful...



haha its all good, just trying to let you guys know that we would rather focus on making NEW material!


----------



## tr0n

I much prefer the Passenger mix on Soundcloud, this iTunes version sounds a little demoish to me.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Fantastic song nontheless


----------



## tr0n

Ninetyfour said:


> Fantastic song nontheless


For sure, I'm having a lot of fun learning it.


----------



## leonardo7

I noticed that Periphery is playing in California and then Germany the next night? How is that possible? Is that a mistake on the tour calendar?


----------



## gunshow86de

^

It's a misprint. Rockhal is in Luxembourg, not California. 

Rockhal - Events | Facebook


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I may buy the special edition because I haven't bought the original and when ever I go to the mall all they have is the icarus ep.


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> 1) We are busy working on a brand new album with brand new material, so we didnt have time to rerecord the vocals on passenger, barely had time to rerecord guitars and do a new mix.
> 2) Most Periphery fans havent heard that song, so it will be brand new to them!



But are the people in North America going to get to own Passenger. It's one of my favorite songs and I'm just sooo bummed cause i've been waiting for like 2 months just for that song. 

sorry to reiterate so much......


----------



## bulb

Dan_Vacant said:


> I may buy the special edition because I haven't bought the original and when ever I go to the mall all they have is the icarus ep.



yeah a lot of people dont have the album yet, so this is a great way to get it haha!


----------



## MobiusR

dat kick is so bright XD


----------



## cap-tan

dude, bulb, when is the new album gonna drop?


----------



## C2Aye

Amazing gig in Glasgow, shame about it being all seated but really cool of you guys to come out and greet us fans! 

And Mrak asked me if I was Filipino


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## eastguitar

THIS VIDEO IS AMAZING!!!!

MISHA PLAYS IBANEZ????


----------



## Prydogga

^ I guess you've never seen his old playthroughs with an RGA121 or when he was to have an Ibanez custom, or the various other times he's seen playing an Ibanez. 

Edit: Or the the Icarus Lives video with the later the swirled 2228... etc etc


----------



## eastguitar

THIS IS INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## eastguitar

Prydogga said:


> ^ I guess you've never seen his old playthroughs with an RGA121 or when he was to have an Ibanez custom, or the various other times he's seen playing an Ibanez.
> 
> Edit: Or the the Icarus Lives video with the later the swirled 2228... etc etc



yes, I've seen those videos where Misha plays Ibanez guitars, but I think the only Ibanez that Misha has is the 8-string ... right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Bulbasaur should finally sign a full blown endorsement and do a sig guitar whitechapel style. I love how alex spec'd his guitar out really well and a misha sig would be cool.


----------



## bulb

Prydogga said:


> ^ I guess you've never seen his old playthroughs with an RGA121 or when he was to have an Ibanez custom, or the various other times he's seen playing an Ibanez.
> 
> Edit: Or the the Icarus Lives video with the later the swirled 2228... etc etc



I have an RGA421 which is pretty damn awesome, and i normally use that as my backup 6, and i use my Mayones Regius 6 as my main. The only problem is that the switch on the Mayones got destroyed on the way here, and i only just got the replacement today, so i have been using the Ibby as my main 6 so far.


----------



## toiletstand

wembley! happy for you guys


----------



## Ninetyfour

eastguitar said:


> THIS IS INCREDIBLE!!




It was incredible, the whole night was fantastic! Felt bad for Spencer falling over though..


----------



## Rook

Wembley show was really good, everyone was sat down though and a few guys stood up and got told to sit again. Was very weird... The kick was drowning the guitars out when they started too but that got sorted towards the end.

The playing was great - insanely good in fact - and somehow me and my friend wondered through the wrong door and ended up backstage, we could see all of John Petrucci guitars and rack and stuff and Misha wondered up the stairs so we said hi and I took a picture of my friend with him, lol.

Was kinda random but cool 







Looking forward to seeing Periphery in a smaller, more personal venue again.


----------



## Genome

Yep just got back from Wembley

Great show from both bands. The seating sucked though. I found it quite hard to move to it all and I couldn't stand up on the balcony because there was a little kid next to me... 

Sounded like Spencer was a bit annoyed at the sitting?

Mix was good, guitars didn't cut through much when you were all playing, the drums were deafening. 

And off topic, but Dream Theater


----------



## bulb

genome said:


> Yep just got back from Wembley
> 
> Great show from both bands. The seating sucked though. I found it quite hard to move to it all and I couldn't stand up on the balcony because there was a little kid next to me...
> 
> Sounded like Spencer was a bit annoyed at the sitting?
> 
> Mix was good, guitars didn't cut through much when you were all playing, the drums were deafening.
> 
> And off topic, but Dream Theater



Nah he wasn't annoyed haha, but in seated venues he likes to poke some fun with lines like "I want to see your best posture for this next song" etcetc.
It really seems like depending on where you were sitting the mix was drastically different (which makes sense when the FOH is about 300 feet from the stage haha) just judging by videos we saw and took from different points in the crowd. Definitely not easy mixing in venues like that, but we learn as we go!


----------



## Fred the Shred

I foresee some wicked fun on the DT / Periphery gig in Lisbon.


----------



## Dan Halen

Yay US release of Passenger today!!!! (8


----------



## Fiction

Dan Halen said:


> Yay US release of Passenger today!!!! (8



... Wasn't that like a week or two ago?


----------



## Sebski

Spencer's improved so much, really glad to see that, hope he keeps it up. Performances generally seemed real tight. 

I haven't been following Periphery much recently but I think I kinda remember seeing something about a track called 'Passengers' being released at some point. Is this song different to 'Passenger' from HS?

Also, has there been any news on when the next album's being released? I noticed there's been a lack of studio updates recently so I'm just assuming it must be pretty close to completion.


----------



## Dan Halen

Fiction said:


> ... Wasn't that like a week or two ago?



yah for the UK. but the periphery page on facebook stated that they would release Passenger for the US on valentines day.


----------



## VILARIKA

Dan Halen said:


> Yay US release of Passenger today!!!! (8



I don't see it on iTunes...


----------



## Dan Halen

VILARIKA said:


> I don't see it on iTunes...



I'm sure itll come up some time. maybe Bulb just needs a reminder to remind the people who publish these things to publish it.


----------



## otop

That version of passenger was recorded last year.. Sounds very similar to Mishas mix and Spencers old vocal takes.


----------



## toiletstand

i really like the new mix. the bass is VERY clear. amazing.


----------



## bulb

thanks!
honestly we had to put something together quickly for the rerelease of the album, and since we were in the middle of actually recording our follow up we had very limited time to get it all together.

more concerned with the new album, which is really shaping up to be something that i am extremely proud of and can't wait for you guys to hear, and THAT will have brand new stuff that you guys havent even heard demos of.


----------



## Kobalt

Impatiently looking forward to it.


----------



## Cynic

Wow. I hate reading these Youtube and Facebook comments about "Passenger." These "fans" sound so ungrateful, and act as if they are entitled to what they want out of the band.


----------



## Dan Halen

Cynic said:


> Wow. I hate reading these Youtube and Facebook comments about "Passenger." These "fans" sound so ungrateful, and act as if they are entitled to what they want out of the band.



Hey, i was just excited about the whole situation of being able to own the song. It's a song that i was really looking forward to listen to in my car and not just on the internet. you may not have even been talking about me i'm just saying I'm not complaining that it's not here yet i was just excited that it was happening in general.

now since its another week it'll be even better because it's around the time The Safety Fire's Album comes out.


----------



## anomynous

What's with the snare on the new Passenger?


----------



## Cynic

anomynous said:


> What's with the snare on the new Passenger?



Sounds like on the self-titled, the emphasis on the snare was the ringing-out. This one seems more focused on roominess. Just two different tastes in snares.


----------



## guy in latvia

http://soundcloud.com/roadrunnerrecords/passenger-1


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## Antenna

anomynous said:


> What's with the snare on the new Passenger?



Fuck I love it! Sounds like a god damn sledge hammer. Thats one thing that Meesh never disappoints with is the fucking snares on his mixes are always crushing! I hate thin snappy snares. All of it sounds great to these ears.


----------



## fabriarockz

I'm not native, so I could misunderstood completely, but did JP at about 3:03 in THIS audio interview said that Jake Bowen is his NEPHEW?!?!?!?!?!

If it's true... WHATT?!?!?!?! ARE U FUKKIN KIDDING ME?!?!!?!?!?!? OMFG!!!!
As we say in here, "it's pouring rain on where's already wet!"

Don't get me wrong, they remain a glorious band that will make the history of modern rock music for years to come, but seriously, c'mon, WTF!!!
That alone explains why they're there with monumental DT taking huge steps forward in playing arenas!!!
I cannot say it's unfair because, if I was Jake, I'd probably exploit this opportunity to its fullest by now, so it's all good for them, but seriously WTFF!!!!!
It's almost like they're destined to be HUGE!!!

What do you think about it??

PS:try to read this post with a sense of irony. After a late re-reading it actually seem to take away of what Periphery has been capable of build up over the last 2 years. That wasn't my goal, even though I failed at that. They deserve every bit of attention they get, but I cannot simply believe that they are touring with DT as a pure coincidence. That's all, they're great.


----------



## Lon

fabriarockz said:


> I'm not native, so I could misunderstood completely, but did JP at about 3:03 in THIS audio interview said that Jake Bowen is his NEPHEW?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> If it's true... WHATT?!?!?!?! ARE U FUKKIN KIDDING ME?!?!!?!?!?!? OMFG!!!!
> As we say in here, "it's pouring rain on where's already wet!"
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they remain a glorious band that will make the history of modern rock music for years to come, but seriously, c'mon, WTF!!!
> That alone explains why they're there with monumental DT taking huge steps forward in playing arenas!!!
> I cannot say it's unfair because, if I was Jake, I'd probably exploit this opportunity to its fullest by now, so it's all good for them, but seriously WTFF!!!!!
> It's almost like they're destined to be HUGE!!!
> 
> What do you think about it??


where is the yawn smile?


----------



## toiletstand

yeah because working hard and being good at what you do certainly has nothing do with it...


----------



## bulb

fabriarockz said:


> I'm not native, so I could misunderstood completely, but did JP at about 3:03 in THIS audio interview said that Jake Bowen is his NEPHEW?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> If it's true... WHATT?!?!?!?! ARE U FUKKIN KIDDING ME?!?!!?!?!?!? OMFG!!!!
> As we say in here, "it's pouring rain on where's already wet!"
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they remain a glorious band that will make the history of modern rock music for years to come, but seriously, c'mon, WTF!!!
> That alone explains why they're there with monumental DT taking huge steps forward in playing arenas!!!
> I cannot say it's unfair because, if I was Jake, I'd probably exploit this opportunity to its fullest by now, so it's all good for them, but seriously WTFF!!!!!
> It's almost like they're destined to be HUGE!!!
> 
> What do you think about it??
> 
> PS:try to read this post with a sense of irony. After a late re-reading it actually seem to take away of what Periphery has been capable of build up over the last 2 years. That wasn't my goal, even though I failed at that. They deserve every bit of attention they get, but I cannot simply believe that they are touring with DT as a pure coincidence. That's all, they're great.



This is not a direct response to you, but id like to address this because this has come up quite a bit:
Dream Theater are a business, and a VERY big one that affect the lives of A LOT of people. They have about 15-20 crew-people alone on tours, all of which tour with huge acts, and they have so many people who deal with the planning and management side of things, that just being related to someone would not ever fly as a reason to take that band on tour. Its on such a large scale that if something like that was proposed, it would get shot down before ever getting any serious consideration.

This tour happened for a number of reasons (in no particular order):
1) Dream Theater genuinely dug our album and were interested in having us support them at some point.
2) Dream Theater's management thought this would be a good fit stylistically, and that it would be a sound business decision.
3) Both being on Roadrunner records, we can have the label coordinate and manage a lot of the logistics and details.
4) At Sonisphere, a lot of industry people were watching us, and our set apparently impressed them enough to think we were at the level where we could probably stand on our own as a support band for DT.

What Jake's relationship gained us, is a shortcut for the band to hear the album. But if they didnt like our music, or if we werent a good fit or look for the tour, then it wouldnt have happened.
So in a lot of ways, even though we work very hard, we also just got very lucky, but not in the way that everyone thinks we did haha.


----------



## Adrian-XI

All bitching aside, having JP as an uncle would be so fucking boss.


----------



## brutalwizard

late to the party but i am in love with how passenger turned out.

also 4/5 needs a idaho date for the PTH tour, between seattle on 4/4 and salt lake on 4/6

(although I am aware you have little to no power deciding that)


----------



## gunch

So did like Periphery eat Haunted Shores?

I liked Haunted Shores better.


----------



## toiletstand

brutalwizard said:


> late to the party but i am in love with how passenger turned out.
> 
> also 4/5 needs a idaho date for the PTH tour, between seattle on 4/4 and salt lake on 4/6
> 
> (although I am aware you have little to no power deciding that)


cant get over how "breathy" the guitar and bass mix is. love it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Lon said:


> where is the yawn smile?



We usually use coffee.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

JP as an uncle, meh.


----------



## theo

If I was jake I'd be all like "hey unky john, You're pretty rad ya know? we should hang out more often"


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

theo said:


> If I was jake I'd be all like "hey unky john, You're pretty rad ya know? we should hang out more often"


Yeah or, "Hey uncle John, could i have one of your new sig's for my birthday?"


----------



## JaeSwift

Adrian-XI said:


> All bitching aside, having JP as an uncle would be so fucking boss.



Actually, as a guitarist I can't imagine a bigger nightmare than that. I'm not surprised this detail didn't come out until now because people would start to compare Jake Bowen to John Petrucci all the time. Definitely something I would not want since Petrucci is a monster of a player.


----------



## Takemyevil

It's been mentioned before that interview:


----------



## gordonbombay

Why is every live video Icarus? I like the song, but I would think everyone would like to see them play a variety of songs.


----------



## TimTomTum

silverabyss said:


> So did like Periphery eat Haunted Shores?
> 
> I liked Haunted Shores better.



I agree with you. But knowing that (I think) every single person to be involved in scarlet and passenger is also in Periphery now lets me hope that those songs (okay, its only scarlet I know...) will have the same vibe on the upcoming album. + Mark is so good. And I am happy for him, maybe he can now make a living as a musician (sometime). Haunted Shores would have not have those prospectives.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I just found out that me going home for spring break coincides with the 4/6 date in SLC! Is anyone else going to be there? Also, Misha, are you going to be doing the VIP tickets again? I didn't get to see you on your last tour because I had class and it was 8 hours away


----------



## anomynous

Misha said VIP on headlining tours only


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I figured that would be the case, but I thought I'd be hopelessly optimistic anyway.


----------



## elrrek

I was somewhat surprised to find out that Periphery were supporting Dream Theatre on Saturday night when I went to see them  I'm sure I should have known.

They were of course, very, very good. And I got to see Misha playing that blue Jackson custom for real rather than just a youtube video, happy days!


----------



## Sikthness

elrrek said:


> I was somewhat surprised to find out that Periphery were supporting Dream Theatre on Saturday night when I went to see them  I'm sure I should have known.
> 
> They were of course, very, very good. And I got to see Misha playing that blue Jackson custom for real rather than just a youtube video, happy days!


 

You went to see Dream Theater n didnt know Periphery were there in support? These are the kinda surprises I need in my life. Not like the ones I have, like running out of gas n shit like that.


----------



## The Beard

Sikthness said:


> You went to see Dream Theater n didnt know Periphery were there in support? These are the kinda surprises I need in my life. Not like the ones I have, like running out of gas n shit like that.



I feel your pain  my car tends to spring surprises on me lately, like the guy that was changing my oil finding out that my alternator belt was a few miles away from snapping and killing my car  Anyone wanna buy a BMW?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I was really hoping V.I.P. would be an option


----------



## The Beard

Who all's pumped for the new song at midnight?


----------



## gordonbombay

It's just going to be passenger.


----------



## VILARIKA

It's still new for lot's of people, so i'm glad that song is getting exposure, it's a good one.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

stc423 said:


> Who all's pumped for the new song at midnight?


What is this new song you speak of? 



EDIT: Oh it's passenger, my bad.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Here it is!
iTunes - Music - Passenger - Single by Periphery


----------



## Joose

Is that Spencer screaming at the end? If so, holy shit! If not, holy shit, whoever it is sounds awesome!


----------



## The Beard

gordonbombay said:


> It's just going to be passenger.



Aww damn, boner reduced to a semi-boner


----------



## Alpenglow

gordonbombay said:


> It's just going to be passenger.


I love Passenger, but I was kind of disappointed, as I already know the song pretty well.
Please Bulb, we need new unheard by the public goodness as a single!


----------



## Rational Gaze

WAAAH!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The last few posts.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Sure it's been around for a little while as an HS song, but the guitar tone is Periphery rather than HS and there are little textural snippets added to the guitars that I like. Next thing you know, everyone is going to whine about Scarlet, haha


----------



## VILARIKA

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> The last few posts.



Really? This is nothing compared to the babies on youtube or facebook...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

VILARIKA said:


> Really? This is nothing compared to the babies on youtube or facebook...


True. 
I guess it was too much, it just seemed funny.


----------



## mithologian

As soon as I saw the reactions on YouTube and Facebook I knew I needed front row seats for all the butt hurt comments coming to the forum.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

VILARIKA said:


> Really? This is nothing compared to the babies on youtube or facebook...



No kidding. Looks like Jake should become the first internet philosopher. His post about how people need to teach their children how to act on the interwebz reigns true far too often.


----------



## Xaios

Wasn't a big fan of the song when it was a Haunted Shores song and still not now that it's a Periphery tune, but it's a definite improvement over the original. Spencer's growls near the end are actually pretty solid. Like, actually approaching real death metal. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Cynic

Joose said:


> Is that Spencer screaming at the end? If so, holy shit! If not, holy shit, whoever it is sounds awesome!



It is Spencer.


----------



## Antenna

0 Xero 0 said:


> No kidding. Looks like Jake should become the first internet philosopher. His post about how people need to teach their children how to act on the interwebz reigns true far too often.


 
Times like this where I'm glad I'll never be in a professional band. I understand that not everyone will agree with the decisions of the band but someone I don't even know telling me I made the wrong release or telling me that I made the wrong decision of group personnel is not a plausible way to act. My only reaction to a person acting like that would be to tell them stop being my fan or shut up. Like I tell my 4 year old "You get what you get, don't pitch a fit."


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I don't understand how 'fans' seem to have this inflated sense of entitlement with anything the band does. The sad part about it is I think part of it is because each band member makes themselves available to talk to and ask questions. So people abuse a privelage that most fans don't get to enjoy.


----------



## DLG

it's because periphery are on the internet more. for example, misha posts on this board, which makes some slightly dense people think that he's taking requests as to what the band should sound like. it's this level of availability that periphery present themselves with which makes their fans act this way, for better or worse. 

these days on the internet there's always people complaining that the band isn't playing exactly how they would like them to play, it's just more pronounced in periphery's case when compared to some brutal death metal band whose members "don't like computers" and "don't have facebook"


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> It is Spencer.



Well that's just fantastic! Spencer needed some growls.


----------



## Ralyks

Awesome song is awesome?


----------



## samu

I guess it's an okay song


----------



## Triple7

Love the new version, but the vocals seem a bit low in the mix.


----------



## Prov1dence

Anyone else feel like Passenger would have fit better as an OMNOM song instead of Periphery? Just an observation, and who knows if that project is even alive anymore... I just can't get into Spencer's vocals over this one


----------



## NovaReaper

Prov1dence said:


> Anyone else feel like Passenger would have fit better as an OMNOM song instead of Periphery? Just an observation, and who knows if that project is even alive anymore... I just can't get into Spencer's vocals over this one



no, cause Elliot wasn't even involved in that song at all?


----------



## Cynic

guyz this is haunted shores - passenger (ft. spencer sotelo) NOT periphery - passenger (new song 2012)!!


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> guyz this is haunted shores - passenger (ft. spencer sotelo) NOT periphery - passenger (new song 2012)!!



Same song, new production. It's on iTunes.


----------



## Cynic

Joose said:


> Same song, new production. It's on iTunes.



Whoooosh.


----------



## The Beard

Cynic said:


> Whoooosh.


----------



## Sikthness

How do people not like Passenger? Fix your ears peoples. Even if you dont dig the musicianship, this is probably Spencer's best vocal work to date (except maybe his part in Treetops, which admittedly was fucking awesome).


----------



## samdaman87

Do you guys think Periphery should just chuck out the singer and play solo? I find the instrumental album really easy to listen to without the over-produced vocals.


----------



## Genome

It's good, but it seems a little busy to me. The HS version of it seemed to work better.


----------



## Winspear

samdaman87 said:


> Do you guys think Periphery should just chuck out the singer and play solo? I find the instrumental album really easy to listen to without the over-produced vocals.



This comment is _so_ last year.


----------



## Valennic

samdaman87 said:


> Do you guys think Periphery should just chuck out the singer and play solo? I find the instrumental album really easy to listen to without the over-produced vocals.



No, because without Spencer Periphery is good, but nothing as special as they are with him. Spencer makes Periphery an amazing band, he's that final piece to the puzzle that really makes them work as a unit.

If you like the instrumentals thats fine, just don't sell Sponce short of how good he is, and how big of a chunk of the band he is.


----------



## Fiction

If you like the instrumentals, remember, bulb has 150 or so online clips.

Keep it to yourself, we've all heard the complaints.


----------



## samdaman87

Well its all good I am looking forward to hearing some new material. Also, I am not trying to present an argument about Spencer's singing. I like his singing (though it can be a bit distracting on the guitar part) and I find it really easy to share with my friends and family. However, I do have that machoman friend that would love to see the singer lose his voice and to let Misha's guitar work reign over these supposedly "pop" vocals. He needs to cut back on the Thrash music my friend


----------



## theo

Is there any way to get the passenger clip without using iTunes? I'm an avid hater of iTunes.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Uh...







Is this legit??


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh my god ^^^


----------



## Ralyks

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this legit??



PLEASE. PLEASE BE LEGIT. 

Also, upon further review and having multiple repeated listens, Passenger is FUCKING GREAT, HS or Periphery, and that is one of the greatest chorus's I've heard in a long time. Also, the 1:50 mark when they thrash it up? Awesome part, would love to hear Periphery do that more


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but everyone in the band has stated in multiple interviews that 'Periphery 2.0' (AKA a 'normal' followup to the s/t) is coming out near the summer and that Juggernaut is coming out afterward. The date on Juggernaut is unknown.


----------



## jjfiegel

That's some pretty cool artwork though.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Xaios

^


----------



## Ralyks

It's NOT coming in May? They lied?
Thats it. This time, it's personal.

...

Periphery 2 isn't being called that, is it


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## The Beard

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this legit??



If that's fake then someone did a hell of an amazing job with that


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Amen! ^


----------



## Dethonator

Prior to discovering Periphery, I was just stumbling upon Youtube videos and found some cools bands/solo artists that nobody heard of, particularly Haunted Shores and Bulb. With the new lineup and album coming along the way, I see Periphery more as a supergroup, and in a really good way. The songs don't get old for me, and I am really cool with "recycled" songs because I finally get to see them play it live.


----------



## samdaman87

Can they just please get a new guy to sing??? Annihilator does it all the time up until recently because they have a good singer! Well I just hope they release an instrumental along with the new CD later on down the road.


----------



## The Analyst

samdaman87 said:


> Can they just please get a new guy to sing???


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The Analyst said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

samdaman87 said:


> Can they just please get a new guy to sing??? Annihilator does it all the time up until recently because they have a good singer! Well I just hope they release an instrumental along with the new CD later on down the road.



Let me break it down for you. This thread probably has at least 20 pages complaining about Spencer and that was at least 40 pages ago. If you don't like Spencer, well, he's here to stay and I guess you can read through and find where everyone else complained for whatever sort of catharsis you need. Most of the people in this thread like Spencer or have learned to


----------



## 0 Xero 0

edit: double post


----------



## Valennic

samdaman87 said:


> Can they just please get a new guy to sing??? Annihilator does it all the time up until recently because they have a good singer! Well I just hope they release an instrumental along with the new CD later on down the road.



He's here to stay. Get over it. Listen to some other band if you don't like him.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I talked to Matt after the gig in Finland and he said Juggernaut won't be coming out in a while. That said, none of the songs in the studio updates are Juggernaut afaik...


----------



## elrrek

If Spencer is the current singer person then I have seen Periphery in Europe twice and I can't see why this band needs another singer, he looks like he is in the band, he has a good voice and is into it, what's the problem?


----------



## drmosh

elrrek said:


> If Spencer is the current singer person then I have seen Periphery in Europe twice and I can't see why this band needs another singer, he looks like he is in the band, he has a good voice and is into it, what's the problem?



people are idiots and think that periphery need to change somehow to their specifications and likes. Entitlement.


----------



## bulb

haha that cover is definitely fake, but it is actually really awesome!
id love to know who made that!

also the album that IS coming out is Periphery II: This Time It's Personal, not Juggernaut.

also to clear this up Passenger is NOT on that album, we havent released anything from that album yet.

Additionally as much as we all love Spencer and have cherished his contribution to the band these last 2 years, we are firing him now because a couple people on the internet complained.


----------



## Ralyks

bulb said:


> also the album that IS coming out is Periphery II: This Time It's Personal



It IS being called that!


----------



## sk3ks1s

Misha.
To address one of your songs.
"New Groove". I enjoy this song, but do have some issues with it that I would like for you and the other members of your band to address.
For starters, it is not long enough. Please add at least another minute and a half. Also, I think implementing that 'trancey' intro bit a little later in the song would be neat. Please see if you could incorporate it in near the end. 
There is also another part where Matt starts using his hi-hats to lead. Please get him to redo it on a stacked china. See if he can find a 16"/14" combo. That'd be tight. 
I also think those droney bends could go a little flatter. You can achieve this by bending you guitar neck as well. Give it a try. Don't worry about warping your neck, as you seem to have plenty of guitars and lots of money to buy new ones.
I would also like to hear the guy from The Safety Fire do a couple of vocal tracks over it. Just to see what it would sound like. If you need some lyrics, I'll write them for you. I have this particular mood I want to convey with it and I don't think you could properly depict it.
Please take care of these changes by no later than Friday, Feb 24/12 and email me the FLAC file so I can torrent it before the weekend.

Thanks,

Jeff

EDIT: Also, if Mark is going to be in the band, he has to put on a few pounds or wear a turtle neck or something. His Adam's apple freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## anomynous

Please tell me "This Time It's Personal" is the actual title.


It may be more epic than the Veil of Maya trolling.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

sk3ks1s said:


> Long post



And this, people, is how sarcasm should be used over internet.


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


> also the album that IS coming out is Periphery II: This Time It's Personal



Please, please, PLEASE let that be the actual album title! 

Also, complaining about Spencer these days is akin to complaining about how James Labrie is still the singer of Dream Theater. No, his voice isn't for everyone, but ultimately Dream Theater wouldn't be Dream Theater now without him. The same is essentially true of Periphery.


----------



## sk3ks1s

At the risk of instigating another 2-3 pages of album title posts, they've already confirmed that it's to be titled:

Peri-Farie II: Queens of Djont.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

anomynous said:


> Please tell me "This Time It's Personal" is the actual title.
> 
> 
> It may be more epic than the Veil of Maya trolling.



NOTHING could be more epic than the Veil of Maya trolling. Seriously. I laughed for about an hour. If not longer.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Kurkkuviipale said:


> And this, people, is how sarcasm should be used over internet.


Now I feel like a fool...


----------



## Ralyks

SammyKillChambers said:


> NOTHING could be more epic than the Veil of Maya trolling. Seriously. I laughed for about an hour. If not longer.



 I'm curious and must know what I missed there.


----------



## VILARIKA

Ralyks said:


> I'm curious and must know what I missed there.





0 Xero 0 said:


> Trolling at it's finest.
> periphery sucks: yes or no? - YouTube
> Veil of Maya - Punisher - YouTube
> 
> For those of you who want the videos in thread, watch around 1:10 in the first vid and 2:04 in the second.




EDIT: Looks like Punisher doesn't work, i'm sure you can find it on somewhere on youtube though.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Yeah, sumerian took everything but Eclipse down until the album drops. Kind of a bummer, but now you have something to keep looking forward to until the 28 rolls around.

Edit: It's your lucky day. Someone reuploaded it. Watch the two videos I at the aforementioned times and prepare for laughter.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## drmosh

hahaha, that is great


----------



## Prydogga

I'm pretty glad that album cover is fake. Nothing says 'overdone' like orange and blue planets.


----------



## toiletstand

haha made me think about this:


Orange/Blue Contrast in Movie Posters | /Film


----------



## slapnutz

Hahah... that Veil of Maya was awesome!!!


----------



## DLG

Prydogga said:


> I'm pretty glad that album cover is fake. Nothing says 'overdone' like orange and blue planets.



95 percent of prog rock and metal bands disagree.


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> 95 percent of prog rock and metal bands disagree.



Which doesn't contradict what he said at all


----------



## Prydogga

DLG said:


> 95 percent of prog rock and metal bands disagree.



That really only proves my point. And yes, that orange/blue contrast movie poster thing is so relevant.


----------



## DLG

I really need to learn to use smiley more often 

sarcasm on the internet is a bitch


----------



## Prydogga

usually conveys that a post isn't serious at all


----------



## elrrek

bulb said:


> haha that cover is definitely fake, but it is actually really awesome!
> id love to know who made that!
> 
> also the album that IS coming out is Periphery II: This Time It's Personal, not Juggernaut.
> 
> also to clear this up Passenger is NOT on that album, we havent released anything from that album yet.
> 
> Additionally as much as we all love Spencer and have cherished his contribution to the band these last 2 years, we are firing him now because a couple people on the internet complained.



I for one am very disappointed that we, the fans, were not properly considered in this decision making process and I whole brokenheartedly disagree with the sacking of Spencer. If anything I think we should have been given the option of demanding that Spencer be allowed to sack everyone else and then disband Periphery so that the band could reform without Spencer a very short time afterwards.

All those in favour should start a facebook group.

This post may contain sarcasm.


----------



## DLG

Prydogga said:


> usually conveys that a post isn't serious at all




moments after this discussion the new Ayreon album cover pops up on facebook.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

DLG said:


> moments after this discussion the new Ayreon album cover pops up on facebook.



I was hoping to find the dinosaur smiley at the end of this post...


----------



## DLG




----------



## brick

Ralyks said:


> I'm curious and must know what I missed there.



Me too( the veil of maya trolling). Link?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

brick said:


> Me too( the veil of maya trolling). Link?



First post in this page?



And I'm not even trolling.


----------



## 3074326

Two days in a row I've heard customers playing Periphery songs on guitars at work. 

Bulb, you should be proud. I've heard your riffs more than Stairway to Heaven or Smoke on the Water this week at work and I work in a music shop. That's a fucking accomplishment if I've ever seen one.


----------



## samdaman87

Sorry for stepping on some peoples toes. Didn't know I would get such a bad rap for just stating an opinion. I still love Periphery no matter what, but I will never like the IQ of their fans. I guess that's what happens when a band get really popular at some point.

EDIT


----------



## Fiction

samdaman87 said:


> Sorry for stepping on some peoples toes (fanboys). Didn't know I would get such a bad rap for just stating an opinion. I still love Periphery no matter what, but I will never like the IQ of their fans. I guess that's what happens when a band get really popular at some point.



"Sorry for stating an opinion, you're all dumb". 

Sure its you're opinion, but the guitarist(s?) monitor this thread, and i'm sure they're sick of you, and every other kid bad mouthing their vocalist. The one thing that gets me about people complaining about the vocalists is, bulb has over 100 tracks on his soundcloud, that's like 10 albums worth of material, I'm sure you can let him play in his live band with spence and you can survive off his *free* 10 albums.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well, I think it's ok to state your opinion but its kind of rude to do it in a thread that members of the band frequent.


----------



## samdaman87

Fiction said:


> "Sorry for stating an opinion, you're all dumb".
> 
> Sure its you're opinion, but the guitarist(s?) monitor this thread, and i'm sure they're sick of you, and every other kid bad mouthing their vocalist. The one thing that gets me about people complaining about the vocalists is, bulb has over 100 tracks on his soundcloud, that's like 10 albums worth of material, I'm sure you can let him play in his live band with spence and you can survive off his *free* 10 albums.


 Like I said, I apologize for complaining about what I said earlier and that it was lame to be stepping on toes. I am just going to move along and keep listening to some good Periphery music. I am also going stop reading all the nasty remarks on my profile. People can judge me all they want to and I would care less because I will never lower myself down to their level and attack another person with vulgar remarks just because they have a different view on music. Thank you for the recommendation on Misha's soundcloud account. That is all.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah i made a mistake, they're on his soundclick, but no worries


----------



## samdaman87

Fiction said:


> Yeah i made a mistake, they're on his soundclick, but no worries


 Thanks, browski


----------



## VILARIKA

samdaman87 said:


> Sorry for stepping on some peoples toes (fanboys). Didn't know I would get such a bad rap for just stating an opinion. I still love Periphery no matter what, but I will never like the IQ of their fans. I guess that's what happens when a band get really popular at some point.




 at how hard everyone went on negative repping you. I'm sure it wasn't your intention to make the statement seem so negative, but at the same time, it's common sense. If you don't like something, keep it to yourself, there's no need to blabber it to a bunch of people who are going to disagree with you anyways. I will now counteract all of those neg reps with my single positve rep! 

And fanboys isn't the best term to call members by on the forum, especially right after you are saying your sorries. Not to mention, the members here are the better half of Periphery listener's. Don't like the bands fan IQ's? Don't even bother trying to make your comment about Spencer on their facebook, they will eat you alive


----------



## samdaman87

VILARIKA said:


> at how hard everyone went on negative repping you. I'm sure it wasn't your intention to make the statement seem so negative, but at the same time, it's common sense. If you don't like something, keep it to yourself, there's no need to blabber it to a bunch of people who are going to disagree with you anyways. I will now counteract all of those neg reps with my single positve rep!
> 
> And fanboys isn't the best to term to call members by on the forum, especially right after you are saying your sorries. Not to mention, the members here are the better half of Periphery listener's. Don't like the bands fan IQ's? Don't even bother trying to make your comment about Spencer on their facebook, they will eat you alive


I apologize for that remark as well. Its normal to get mad and be dumb sometimes but I should have known better.


----------



## Genome

I don't necessarily think he should keep it to himself. It is a bit 'that guy' ish, but it's just an opinion and he's got a right to express it, I'm sure people are adult enough to accept it.

I would hope.

Pos repped because the reaction was a bit silly. Rather like this:


----------



## sk3ks1s

samdaman87 said:


> Didn't know I would get such a bad rap for just stating an opinion.


Whining about rep... check.



samdaman87 said:


> ...but I will never like the IQ of their fans.


Insult the fans of the band who's thread you are posting in... check.



samdaman87 said:


> I guess that's what happens when a band get really popular at some point.


Whine (hipster-esquely) about a deserving band becoming popular... check.


----------



## bulb

...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

It's all happening...again.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Periphery should get a new guitar player, bulb sucks..they should replace him with Floodlight.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ I was thinking a Washmachine. It djents harder with rocks in it.


----------



## VILARIKA

"good job calling everyone retards while calling out someone else for similar."

Please clarify where I called people "retards." I said samdaman went out about stating his opinion the wrong way, and that the members that post here are good peeps. I don't know how you found the negative out of my totally positive comment


----------



## Genome

I love the internet.


----------



## Maggai

So how about that Periphery band, they are pretty cool!


----------



## sk3ks1s

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Periphery should get a new guitar player, bulb sucks..they should replace him with Floodlight.



Fleshlight's better than Floodlight.


----------



## Genome

Maggai said:


> So how about that Periphery band, they are pretty cool!



Didn't they invent djonk?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Something unrelated to periphery!


----------



## Maggai

Yeah I heard they inspired all these new bands like meshuggah and stuff.


----------



## HighGain510

I remember when the Periphery threads used to be about Periphery and not noobs grabbing for spotlight trying to make their negative opinions (which then lead to neg rep... which then leads to them whining about said neg rep... ) take over several pages of the thread....  Those were the days....


----------



## drmosh

"Hey, you guys from that Tampora band?"


----------



## Hybrid138

Am I the only going through serious studio video/teaser withdrawal. I loved all the videos and can't wait for the album. I'm pretty sure there are no more left to put up but I miss those things popping up in my YouTube feed. They were entertaining.


----------



## Maggai

Hybrid138 said:


> Am I the only going through serious studio video/teaser withdrawal. I loved all the videos and can't wait for the album. I'm pretty sure there are no more left to put up but I miss those things popping up in my YouTube feed. They were entertaining.



Yeah, they were cool. Hope we get some more when they're back in da studio.


----------



## Lukifer

drmosh said:


> "Hey, you guys from that Tampora band?"



I love me so Tampora!


----------



## 7stringDemon

On a lighter note. . . .

I'm excited to hear Face Palm Mute recorded. The chorus riff is outstanding!


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

Also on a lighter note..... 

Got my tickets today for PTH and Periphery in Atlanta on the 16th of April!!! Should be a fun night!


----------



## jjfiegel

I got my ticket a little while ago. Can't wait, Chicago! First night of the tour too (I've always wanted to go to the first night of a tour). I'll post the setlist here if people want me to.


----------



## elq

HighGain510 said:


> Those were the days....




...



(sorry, I had to)


----------



## mikernaut

I miss the days of all the crabcore threads Misha you need to work in some crabcore moves into your stage presence


----------



## ZXIIIT

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Periphery should get a new guitar player, bulb sucks..they should replace him with Floodlight.



or with an LED, they last longer!


----------



## TheBloodstained

So, Bulb, how's everything coming along?
I've been looking forward to the next/upcoming album ever since I bought the selftitled, and judging by your studio clips (which was indeed awesome btw) it's going to be a massive record!


----------



## Dan Halen

TheBloodstained said:


> So, Bulb, how's everything coming along?
> I've been looking forward to the next/upcoming album ever since I bought the selftitled, and judging by your studio clips (which was indeed awesome btw) it's going to be a massive record!



well rgith now they're on tour so i dont think theyll be getting much studio time.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Dan Halen said:


> well rgith now they're on tour so i dont think theyll be getting much studio time.


Oh snap! Keep forgetting that! 

...maybe because I don't want to think about how I missed the show they did here in Denmark, and how they most likely won't show up here again (for a long time)!


----------



## aWoodenShip

7StringGuy5150 said:


> Also on a lighter note.....
> 
> Got my tickets today for PTH and Periphery in Atlanta on the 16th of April!!! Should be a fun night!



I'll be here too man!


----------



## samdaman87

There is this internet tough guy still posting up negative stuff on my profile. Dude, I like Peripheryseriously I surrender. Get a life and get over it. If it wasn't for the song "Race car" I would have never bought a 7-string. I want to see them play live someday, man


----------



## bulb

samdaman87 said:


> There is this internet tough guy still posting up negative stuff on my profile. Dude, I like Peripheryseriously I surrender. Get a life and get over it. If it wasn't for the song "Race car" I would have never bought a 7-string. I want to see them play live someday, man



Glad you like the material and support us. I don't really care about this situation one way or another, but consider this for some friendly advice:

It's all perspective dude, im sure to them, you appear as the internet tough guy because of the things you posted.

Anyways, free speech and all, and more power to you if you think you should voice everything you think and feel, but perhaps this is just a clear example of "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all?". If you don't heed that, you can't surprised if and when other people exercise their right to free speech too haha.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Bulb, you should be President.


----------



## Antenna

this definitely is an Ow My Feelings moment.


----------



## Ageispolis

bulb, how on earth did you guys come across that FF7 fanfic in the description for "We Finished The Album!!"? I mean, does anyone in the band actually read FF7 fanfiction? This has been killing me.


----------



## nickel

how often do you guys use eight strings? And, kind of a lame question, how long did it take jackson to make bulbs custom dinky (the blue one)?


----------



## Dan Halen

samdaman87 said:


> There is this internet tough guy still posting up negative stuff on my profile. Dude, I like Peripheryseriously I surrender. Get a life and get over it. If it wasn't for the song "Race car" I would have never bought a 7-string. I want to see them play live someday, man



dude samezies with the purchase of a 7 string. i mean among other bands and songs, but racecar made me finally get it.


----------



## samdaman87

bulb said:


> Glad you like the material and support us. I don't really care about this situation one way or another, but consider this for some friendly advice:
> 
> It's all perspective dude, im sure to them, you appear as the internet tough guy because of the things you posted.
> 
> Anyways, free speech and all, and more power to you if you think you should voice everything you think and feel, but perhaps this is just a clear example of "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all?". If you don't heed that, you can't surprised if and when other people exercise their right to free speech too haha.


Thank you very much, Misha! Your words of wisdom are always going to be with me, and I will always watch what I say to others from here on out. I really can't wait to see you play here in Portland, OR soon. I also want to shake your hand and apologize for being such an ass on the forum. You are my hero, buddy ! I will always look up to you and support your band no matter what Thank you!!


----------



## Rook

Is there a puke icon? 

Moving on...

Where is this catalogue of guitars!? As the laws of djent-applicable and djent-associated bands dictate, the gear is far more important than the music, so sort it out!


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Fiction




----------



## Fred the Shred

This thread is now about Asian tourists.






Carry on.


----------



## Dan Halen

Thats pretty nifty. Hopefully we all get one of these hahahaha^

By the way Fred. What nationality are you? I always wondered. I mean not always, because thatd be creepy. it would be as if i were stalking you from a different continent......


----------



## Fred the Shred

Hahahahahah! Inter-continental stalking! 

I'm Portuguese, dude.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Fred, you look happy.


----------



## Rook

^well you would be too if you were as awesome as him at guitar/had his guitar collection/were portuguese


----------



## Fred the Shred

Just goofing around. The guys from Periphery are quite cool and laid back peeps with proper amounts of silliness, which is a necessary virtue to endure being on the road. It was also great to catch up with Nolly - hadn't seen him in about a year and a half!


----------



## Mwoit

Then did you guys all jam together to make a beautiful shred orgy?


----------



## Fred the Shred

Nah, man - logistics made jams and whatnot impossible. I had thought of taking my B7 for Misha and Nolly to check out, but the impossibility of having a functional rig anywhere in sight made it pointless, unfortunately.


----------



## Fiction

... So normal orgy?

Edit: Why did I even say that, SSO just brings out the weird in me


----------



## Fred the Shred

Restrained orgy. The scurity guys had ugly outfits, and it was a bit of a turn-off for us.


----------



## Mwoit

A bit of signature Fred B(r)um cock slapping was involved yeah? 

On topic: Gutted that I didn't catch Periphery in Glasgow (not a fan of DT and was too expensive). When is the next release we can expect from the Periphery team?


----------



## brutalwizard

just talked the boise venues booking, and no one has responded to them about a show on 4/5 when the PTH headliner will be in idaho passing through on a day off.

completely ruined my day


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> just talked the boise venues booking, and no one has responded to them about a show on 4/5 when the PTH headliner will be in idaho passing through on a day off.
> 
> completely ruined my day



Unfortunately Boise has been the weakest city for us just about anywhere, and the same is true for a lot of our peers. It becomes very difficult to justify a show, because the guarantees are usually less than worthwhile to the bands due to the low average attendance, so a lot of bands opt to make that a travel day and to split another drive with a show in another city to make up for it. Now this is Protest's tour, so we had nothing to do with the booking, and this is speculation on my end of course, but id be willing to bet that is the reason why.

tl;dr: business can be a bitch


----------



## bulb

Ageispolis said:


> bulb, how on earth did you guys come across that FF7 fanfic in the description for "We Finished The Album!!"? I mean, does anyone in the band actually read FF7 fanfiction? This has been killing me.



Haha i can't say that i do, but i found that one while searching for fanfic stuff to post as a video status, and i couldn't resist!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Come to the westcoast of canada, were like 40 min away from seattle and we have hawt canadian girls


----------



## bulb

nickel said:


> how often do you guys use eight strings? And, kind of a lame question, how long did it take jackson to make bulbs custom dinky (the blue one)?



We actually don't have any 8 string material released yet.
There is one song on the new album that is an 8 string song, but i have not released any demos of it, so it will be brand new!
There are a bunch of 8 string demos on my soundclick page, im not sure if any of those will get completed or see the light of day in any way, but you never know!


----------



## JosephAOI

^I thought Captain On was an 8 string song?


----------



## Rook

^nope


----------



## Winspear

It has a low F#?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

EtherealEntity said:


> It has a low F#?



The low F# was pitch shifted AFAIK.


----------



## Winspear

Ah, cool 
Well, I guess when people say they want '8 string material' or so, what they really mean is the tuning in which they like their music haha. The number of strings is pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Sikthness

EtherealEntity said:


> Ah, cool
> Well, I guess when people say they want '8 string material' or so, what they really mean is the tuning in which they like their music haha. The number of strings is pretty irrelevant.


 

Haha yeah pretty much. IF they made a song with a 1 string guitar tuned to F# or below, the comments would be "damn I love their 8 string work, I need to hear more!"


----------



## bulb

Ah I wouldn't consider captain on an 8 string song, it was done on my jp7, and for that one note, I just tuned the low string down. If we played it live it would be on a 7 and id pitch that one note down with the axefx.

Interestingly, on the new album we have one 8 string song, but we also have another that sounds like it is but is in a weird 7 string tuning because we didn't need 8 strings for that song.


----------



## Maggai

I like weird tunings.


----------



## Coryd

Hey Misha are you guys gonna release the instrumental version of the new album packaged with the album like you did when the first album was released?


----------



## Keith120286

Coryd said:


> Hey Misha are you guys gonna release the instrumental version of the new album packaged with the album like you did when the first album was released?


 
God, I hope so.


----------



## DLG




----------



## MarkPopkie

Coryd said:


> Hey Misha are you guys gonna release the instrumental version of the new album packaged with the album like you did when the first album was released?



The answer to this question is NO.

And by now, the reasons should be obvious...
1) They're not an instrumental band
2) They're undoubtedly tired of pandering to the people that want them to ditch Spencer and become an instrumental band
3) Some people took the first instrumental release as a sign that Periphery themselves were not confident in their own vocalist

That being said, I think they realize that many of their fans use the instrumental release to learn the guitar parts... So there has been discussion of coming up with another (more creative) way of giving those fans what they want... Tab book, enhanced CD with playthroughs, etc? I'm speculating... but you get the picture.


----------



## Coryd

Keith120286 said:


> God, I hope so.



Me too. 

I have nothing against Spencer. Its just when i first started listening to Misha's stuff it was all instrumental. I love their album, but i love going back and listening to the instrumental songs too.

I hope they have a preorder package with the instrumental disc included.


----------



## drmosh

Not this again. just 2 pages back people, learn it. Periphery is a full band.


----------



## Hybrid138

more studio vids????


----------



## Dan Halen

drmosh said:


> Not this again. just 2 pages back people, learn it. Periphery is a full band.



We know noones going to actually look for this information, so why get angry about it. instead we could just say no not this time. I mean its not like its common knowledge to everyone in the world. hahahah be awesome if it was


----------



## matt397

Dan Halen said:


> We know noones going to actually look for this information, so why get angry about it. instead we could just say no not this time. I mean its not like its common knowledge to everyone in the world. hahahah be awesome if it was



Honestly though for anyone that actually follows the band and certainly anyone thats going to actively search out a thread pertaining to the band and posting in it, it should be common knowledge. I don't care either way if they do, I enjoy Spencers vocals and Im not near good enough a guitar player to warrant needing an instrumental version. It gets irritating seeing the same question being asked over an over, Im certain you could fill 2 full pages of people just asking if 1) there going to make an instrumental album as well, 2) How can misha afford all those guitars and 3) how much money does the band make.


----------



## Deadnightshade

1 person saying about instrumental version/spencer hate/whatever,8 responses beneath it,including mine.No wonder why the pages fill up so quickly.Learn to ignore them.


EDIT:Obviously except from Hybrid138 , so that makes it 7 on that matter.Also follow his lead.


----------



## matt397

Deadnightshade said:


> 1 person saying about instrumental version/spencer hate/whatever,8 responses beneath it,including mine.No wonder why the pages fill up so quickly.Learn to ignore them.
> 
> 
> EDIT:Obviously except from Hybrid138 , so that makes it 7 on that matter.Also follow his lead.



The reason you get 7 responses to that one question is people are starting to get irritated with people asking stupid questions that takes just as long to google it as it does to type it out.


----------



## bhakan

Just rename this thread Periphery SUPERHYPERMEGATHREAD: No, they will not release an instrumental album


----------



## phantomnote

bulb said:


> Ah I wouldn't consider captain on an 8 string song, it was done on my jp7, and for that one note, I just tuned the low string down. If we played it live it would be on a 7 and id pitch that one note down with the axefx.
> 
> Interestingly, on the new album we have one 8 string song, but we also have another that sounds like it is but is in a weird 7 string tuning because we didn't need 8 strings for that song.



I think its awesome that you actually think of a need for an 8 string. Loads of bands who think 8s are the shit could do with 6/7 strings downtuned 

Also would like to see you again, saw you in CPH but the sound sucked (3 guitar players, concrete walls...not good )! Much respect for you guys, seeing you fight your way to the top is incredibly inspiring!

Met everyone after the show except for you  where'd you go?


----------



## Fiction

phantomnote said:


> Met everyone after the show except for you  where'd you go?



Prostitution's legal in Denmark, right?


----------



## drmosh

Dan Halen said:


> We know noones going to actually look for this information, so why get angry about it. instead we could just say no not this time. I mean its not like its common knowledge to everyone in the world. hahahah be awesome if it was



who says I am angry? I am miffed at people who are ignorant (most people  )


----------



## The Beard

I did a cover of Chris Vogagis' instrumental version of Face Palm Mute!



There's mistakes and I figured it out by ear, but meh. 

Here's the link to his recording!

Periphery - Face Palm Mute (Full Song Cover) by ChrisVogagis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, so here is something fun.
A cover of Slipknot's Heretic Anthem that we did at Taylor's studio.
Sponce did vocals, Taylor produced and played guitar, Will his assistant played bass, and i played the drums (Matt went in the next day to retrack the choruses because i wasn't super familiar with the song and was forced to learn it in an afternoon, so those are his takes)
Definitely fun times:
THE HERETIC ANTHEM by ThoSe FucKing HoRses on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## toiletstand

its so good. everyone ive shown it to loves it! great work dudes.


----------



## Ayo7e

Freakin awesome, Spencer nailed it!


----------



## isispelican

awesome drumming misha!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Fuck Yeah 
Heavy. As. Fuck


----------



## Mwoit

Spencer sounds totally different. And man, he nailed that for sure!

Great cover, kudos to you all.


----------



## Joose

So sick. I love Slipknot, thanks for doin' an awesome cover of it!


----------



## osmosis2259

Damn that was freaking brutal


----------



## JamesM

Fucking awesome.


----------



## MikeH

That was honestly way heavier than I expected. It fucking ruled.


----------



## Asrial

That was so heavy I'm now officially a floor.
Anyone got a spatula?


----------



## Doug N

Holy fuck Spencer.


----------



## I Voyager

EPIC cover. Spencer kicks all sorts of ass on it.


----------



## Valennic

It's still hard to believe that's the Spencer we all know. It's insane. I've NEVER heard his voice get so insane. I love it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Valennic said:


> It's still hard to believe that's the Spencer we all know. It's insane. I've NEVER heard his voice get so insane. I love it.



This.

I loved his voice before, but now it's just gotten better! I'd love to hear all the Sponce haters reactions to this. 

Now I'm really excited for the next album!


----------



## bulb

dragonblade629 said:


> This.
> 
> I loved his voice before, but now it's just gotten better! I'd love to hear all the Sponce haters reactions to this.
> 
> Now I'm really excited for the next album!



People will hate no matter what he does/we do, that's its not worth wasting any energy caring about it and just doing exactly what we want to do, in this case, a Slipknot cover haha.


----------



## Valennic

bulb said:


> People will hate no matter what he does/we do, that's its not worth wasting any energy caring about it and just doing exactly what we want to do, in this case, a Slipknot cover haha.



Ever thought of a cover album for the lulz?


----------



## ROAR

Can you release this Slipknot cover as an instrumental?
Along with the new album instrumentals.


----------



## matt397

Holy Sweet Mary Mother of Fuck ! My face just got owned. I need a copy of this dude, any chance of this being put up for download ?


----------



## Isan

You can download it from soundcloud...
http://ak-media.soundcloud.com/W9bi..._=1331753473_3da4bb5838ad4680f6857c9cb80c0512
Right-click > save link as


----------



## matt397

Isan said:


> You can download it from soundcloud...
> http://ak-media.soundcloud.com/W9biVj0mSNOW.128.mp3?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJBHW5FB4ERKUQUOQ&Expires=1331753473&Signature=pe7yKtu03Mg4r55QpVYDt8Yomy4%3D&__gda__=1331753473_3da4bb5838ad4680f6857c9cb80c0512
> Right-click > save link as




Edit: not sure why I got an error code the first time but second time worked for me, thanks


----------



## caskettheclown

You can really tell how much he has progressed as a screamer in this song! He did freaking amazing!


----------



## Cynic

"The hi hat in the intro alone makes it worse than the original. God their superior settings are awful. At least the vocals are good."

LOL WHAT


----------



## Rational Gaze

Fuck. Spencer sounds more like Corey Taylor on this than Corey Taylor sounds like Corey Taylor. It's uncanny.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> "The hi hat in the intro alone makes it worse than the original. God their superior settings are awful. At least the vocals are good."
> 
> LOL WHAT



haha pwned


----------



## jjfiegel

Cynic said:


> "The hi hat in the intro alone makes it worse than the original. God their superior settings are awful. At least the vocals are good."
> 
> LOL WHAT



Hey Misha, can we get a vocal only version of Periphery II?


----------



## Yaris

I'd love a hi-hat only edition of the album!


----------



## VILARIKA

jjfiegel said:


> Hey Misha, can we get a vocal only version of Periphery II?



Come on dude, at least be a bit more creative with it...

EDIT: Don't mean to come off as a douche, i'm just saying it's a run of the mill joke that everyone has heard of before..


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Ok I'm in a bit of a conundrum. I've listened to Periphery's music, and their instrumental songs are really impressive. However, when the vocals kick in, how do I say.. wellll, let's just say I don't dig it, to be polite in this thread . 

They haven't released just an instrumental album by chance, have they? Or maybe I should just make a compilation of their instrumental tracks.


----------



## Isan

TimmaethBoy said:


> Ok I'm in a bit of a conundrum. I've listened to Periphery's music, and their instrumental songs are really impressive. However, when the vocals kick in, how do I say.. wellll, let's just say I don't dig it, to be polite in this thread .
> 
> They haven't released just an instrumental album by chance, have they? Or maybe I should just make a compilation of their instrumental tracks.



Can I come 1 town over and slap you?


----------



## VILARIKA

Well, there is the instrumental version of the album...but besides that, the only other instrumental I know is New Groove (Talking officially released, no bulb shiz).


----------



## Doug N

TimmaethBoy said:


> Ok I'm in a bit of a conundrum. I've listened to Periphery's music, and their instrumental songs are really impressive. However, when the vocals kick in, how do I say.. wellll, let's just say I don't dig it, to be polite in this thread .
> 
> They haven't released just an instrumental album by chance, have they? Or maybe I should just make a compilation of their instrumental tracks.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Isan said:


> Can I come 1 town over and slap you?



Only if you call me big daddy. 

Aside from the booty call, it's a serious question so chill people (I'm looking at you Doug N)


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Oh and thanks Vilarika. I'll check it out.


----------



## jjfiegel

VILARIKA said:


> Come on dude, at least be a bit more creative with it...



I'm sorry...


----------



## -One-

Fucking... fuck.
I don't even have the vocabulary to accurately describe how heavy Spencer's vocals are in this cover. They make me want to go fight someone, and I never want to go fight someone &#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## Malkav

TimmaethBoy said:


> Ok I'm in a bit of a conundrum. I've listened to Periphery's music, and their instrumental songs are really impressive. However, when the vocals kick in, how do I say.. wellll, let's just say I don't dig it, to be polite in this thread .
> 
> They haven't released just an instrumental album by chance, have they? Or maybe I should just make a compilation of their instrumental tracks.


 
If you look about 2 pages back you'll see an answer to this for the 9999999999X in this thread.


----------



## Antenna

It amazes me that people can even ask that question without just looking it up on iTunes or Amazon Mp3 first. It's not like the album's not been out long enough, it's been out for 2 fucking years!


----------



## matt397

TimmaethBoy said:


> blah blah blah I can has instrumentals ?


----------



## bulb

okay now people are just trolling


----------



## osmosis2259

I love Captain On


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bulb said:


> okay now people are just trolling



We can only hope.


----------



## Evil Weasel

I can understand people not knowing about the huge numbers of instrumentals on the Periphery soundclick and Misha's own soundclick, but not knowing about the instrumental version of the album is just a major facepalm. 

May be answered in the last few pages but are we still on course for having 2 albums released this year? I remember Misha saying that on facebook but he answers so much stuff on formstring I don't bother reading his page anymore!


----------



## osmosis2259

Evil Weasel said:


> I can understand people not knowing about the huge numbers of instrumentals on the Periphery soundclick and Misha's own soundclick, but not knowing about the instrumental version of the album is just a major facepalm.
> 
> May be answered in the last few pages but are we still on course for having 2 albums released this year? I remember Misha saying that on facebook but he answers so much stuff on formstring I don't bother reading his page anymore!



Yeah its really hard to keep up with all those questions on a daily basis that I see on facebook


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Or it could be the fact that I just wanted to ask a quick question for the knowledgable people of Periphery's material instead of digging through a massive thread, regardless if the answer happened to be several pages back.  Trolling I is not.

Just a question is all, no need to overcomplicate the matter.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

TimmaethBoy said:


> Or it could be the fact that I just wanted to ask a quick question for the knowledgable people of Periphery's material instead of digging through a massive thread, regardless if the answer happened to be several pages back.  Trolling I is not.
> 
> Just a question is all, no need to overcomplicate the matter.



Or, you know, you could have Googled it.

Let me google that for you

Remember, Google is your friend!


----------



## Evil Weasel

TimmaethBoy said:


> Or it could be the fact that I just wanted to ask a quick question for the knowledgable people of Periphery's material instead of digging through a massive thread, regardless if the answer happened to be several pages back.  Trolling I is not.
> 
> Just a question is all, no need to overcomplicate the matter.


Music page of Bulb - MP3 music page on SoundClick is Misha's page. Heaps of clips and instrumental demos and quite a lot went on to later be Periphery songs.

The Periphery one seems to have disappeared though...They were there last time I checked which wasn't that long ago. Weird.


----------



## Bigfan

So where do I sign up for those free instrumental Black Sabbath vinyls? I never was a big fan of this "Dio" guy.

No offence.


----------



## Mwoit

So to keep things about Periphery, what's the latest happenings with Periphery? More recording?


----------



## Genome

Mwoit said:


> So to keep things about Periphery, what's the latest happenings with Periphery? More recording?



Heard there's an instrumental album in the works, due to overwhelming fan demand.


----------



## matt397

Tell me this is going to be somewhere on one of the two albums, even if it's not just lie to me an tell me its going to be there somewhere....

Tres Clean Test


----------



## 3074326

matt397 said:


> Tell me this is going to be somewhere on one of the two albums, even if it's not just lie to me an tell me its going to be there somewhere....
> 
> Tres Clean Test



That's pretty god damn awesome. 

It sounds like the ambient stuff I write, only a lot fucking better.


----------



## bulb

genome said:


> Heard there's an instrumental album in the works, due to overwhelming fan demand.



That's interesting, i haven't heard about it nor have i seen this overwhelming fan demand.


----------



## bulb

matt397 said:


> Tell me this is going to be somewhere on one of the two albums, even if it's not just lie to me an tell me its going to be there somewhere....
> 
> Tres Clean Test



Definitely would like to use it, its kinda depressing though, most bummed out recording session ever haha


----------



## slapnutz

bulb said:


> Definitely would like to use it, its kinda depressing though, most bummed out recording session ever haha



That track would sound awesome as a outro or bridge for "Press Enter" if released as a full instrumental song somewhere.

I'll even buy 2... thats right 2 copies of whichever album it comes on.


----------



## Genome

bulb said:


> That's interesting, i haven't heard about it nor have i seen this overwhelming fan demand.



Sarcasm, good sir.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> That's interesting, i haven't heard about it nor have i seen this overwhelming fan demand.



What would you know about what's going inside Periphery anyway, huh?


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> Definitely would like to use it, its kinda depressing though, most bummed out recording session ever haha



Definately can feel that in the track. Sounds like it turns into relief towards the end of it though. 
Are we going to see another studio update anytime soon ?


----------



## Dan Halen

[


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> That's interesting, i haven't heard about it nor have i seen this overwhelming fan demand.



Yah WTF do you know about Periphery. Look out guys......


We got a badass


----------



## bulb

Dan Halen said:


> Yah WTF do you know about Periphery. Look out guys......
> 
> 
> We got a badass



I have met EVERY band member in Periphery, they ALL know who i am, just ask them!


----------



## toiletstand

seems legit


----------



## caskettheclown

bulb said:


> I have met EVERY band member in Periphery, they ALL know who i am, just ask them!



You must be like their biggest fan or something!?!?!


----------



## Fiction

bulb said:


> I have met EVERY band member in Periphery, they ALL know who i am, just ask them!



Groupie located


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Spencers harsh vocals were unreal in that cover, now i'm really curious to hear the new material. You knew exactly what you were doing you bastards.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah i though the screams were pretty fucking epic.  I personally looooove Slipknot, i was that angsty-pre-teen that listened to nothing but Slipknot.


----------



## eastguitar

talking about another topic ... exists somewhere FUF the full demo?? I only found the file named FUF update, but I think it is incomplete, only up to the minute 5:51 ... or it's all the demo?

Hopefully it is complete because that track is amazing ...


----------



## JamesM

bulb said:


> I have met EVERY band member in Periphery, they ALL know who i am, just ask them!



What are you, the merch guy or something?


----------



## Hybrid138

bulb said:


> I have met EVERY band member in Periphery, they ALL know who i am, just ask them!



Whatever "bulb!" Misha is my twin cousin and he has never even heard of you!

Anyways, are they doing some recording at home? I saw a pic of Jake recording leads somewhere that wasn't the studio in the videos.


----------



## The Beard

Hybrid138 said:


> Whatever "bulb!" Misha is my twin cousin and he has never even heard of you!
> 
> Anyways, are they doing some recording at home? I saw a pic of Jake recording leads somewhere that wasn't the studio in the videos.



I thought his name was Blub? 

And who is this Bernie Rico fella everyone's talking about?


ALSO, are you maybe seeing him working on the electronic parts of the album?



1:05 maybe?


----------



## Rook

Tell me Mr. Mansoor, if you please.

You strike me, admirably, as someone who's all about the music and doing want _you_ want with it; you wrote and produced you entire first album yourself and very well, you were getting cool gear deals and stuff and travelling the country before you were signed (I think, correct me if I'm wrong).

So what for you was the main advantage of being signed? Was it just a question of getting better gigs and exposure or was there something else to it?

You seem like the kinda guy that does everything for a reason, and that reason seldom if ever seems to be financial as I say. You looked like you were doing great before.

I dunno, do you think your record wouldn't have reached as many without Summerian/Roadrunner? I'm probably massively misinformed.

*tl;dr:* How much do you think being signed to a label has helped your band? Were you looking to get signed from the off or did you just get a good offer?

Sorry if this question's already been asked a billion times haha.


----------



## PeteyG

Mayones Guitars have just released their 30th Anniversary catalogue, and it features the "Djentlemen Series", which includes three of the guitar designs that Misha has had from them, along with my greenie and a Gothic 7 string design that is used by Acle of Tesseract and Bart and Jochem from Textures.

Here's the page in question.






I figured it was relevant to this thread.


----------



## Mwoit

God, they all look so nice. I still thinking Greenie and the Misha's Regius 7 looks best though, the lack of binding is a good finishing touch.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> I have met EVERY band member in Periphery, they ALL know who i am, just ask them!



Next thing you know, he'll be saying he knew each member of the band before they were even IN Periphery!


----------



## Prydogga

genome said:


> Sarcasm, good sir.



I believe his post contained some, also.


----------



## mithologian

Maybe I'm late but what is this I hear about periphery on summer slaughter? Misha, please confirm. If this is true I might die of excitement...

https://www.facebook.com/MayhemFestival2012/posts/410974335596036


----------



## matt397

mithologian said:


> Maybe I'm late but what is this I hear about periphery on summer slaughter? Misha, please confirm. If this is true I might die of excitement...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MayhemFestival2012/posts/410974335596036



After The Burial is missing from that post...


----------



## Karaethon

Hey everyone, kinda new here so please tell me if this is in the wrong place! However, I figured this was relevant to Periphery/Bulb.

This is my cover of the intro riff to Make Total Destroy! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I like the blue burst of the mayo guitars, is that one of the finishes Misha has had?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

bulb said:


> I have met EVERY band member in Periphery, they ALL know who i am, just ask them!


Next you'll say you started the band.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

mithologian said:


> Maybe I'm late but what is this I hear about periphery on summer slaughter? Misha, please confirm. If this is true I might die of excitement...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MayhemFestival2012/posts/410974335596036



I've been hearing this as well and came in here to ask if it can be confirmed.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

7StringGuy5150 said:


> Also on a lighter note.....
> 
> Got my tickets today for PTH and Periphery in Atlanta on the 16th of April!!! Should be a fun night!



Pretty sure I'll end up going too. Gay because my dad doesn't want me to go alone until I'm 18. So either he or my best friends Dad have to come with us. Aw well. That makes it fun.


----------



## DLG

The Buttmonkey said:


> Pretty sure I'll end up going too. Gay because my dad doesn't want me to go alone until I'm 18. So either he or my best friends Dad have to come with us. Aw well. That makes it fun.



does this work? I tried to get into dream theater on the falling into infinity tour with an adult when I wasn't 18 and they still wouldn't let me


----------



## The Buttmonkey

DLG said:


> does this work? I tried to get into dream theater on the falling into infinity tour with an adult when I wasn't 18 and they still wouldn't let me



It's not that it was an 18+ concert, it's just my dad not wanting me and my friend to go to downtown Atlanta alone. Last Periphery concert that was at the masquerade, my friends dad brought us. And we had a heck of a good time.


----------



## I Voyager

So the band is officially on Summer Slaughter. Can't say I ever expected them to be on a bill with Cannibal Corpse, Exhumed, and Goatwhore.


----------



## Hybrid138

Mark is officially with Ernie Ball! Excited to see what guitar(s) he gets


----------



## samdaman87

I Voyager said:


> So the band is officially on Summer Slaughter. Can't say I ever expected them to be on a bill with Cannibal Corpse, Exhumed, and Goatwhore.


It's kind of funny because you got a mix bag of music going on in this line up. I mean Periphery and Goatwhore? What the hell? I am pretty sure that your average "true" metal head fanboy will not be sophisticated enough to even like Periphery's music or even understand how talented they are. This "true" metal head fanboy will probably complain because the band is not making absurd noises like the other bands that are on the line up. With all due respect, screw that guy! Periphery rocks and will always be my favorite band


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hybrid138 said:


> Mark is officially with Ernie Ball! Excited to see what guitar(s) he gets


Sweet!!!  Good for mrak mrak.


----------



## Djent

EDIT: Repost
http://www.facebook.com/SummerSlaughterTour?sk=wall&filter=2


----------



## I Voyager

samdaman87 said:


> It's kind of funny because you got a mix bag of music going on in this line up. I mean Periphery and Goatwhore? What the hell? *I am pretty sure that your average "true" metal head fanboy will not be sophisticated enough to even like Periphery's music or even understand how talented they are. This "true" metal head fanboy will probably complain because the band is not making absurd noises like the other bands that are on the line up.* With all due respect, screw that guy! Periphery rocks and will always be my favorite band



And just like that, you made yourself just as bad/ignorant as the group you're trying to bash. Gotta love it.


----------



## bulb

Prydogga said:


> I believe his post contained some, also.



No one lets me play along anymore...


----------



## JamesM

bulb said:


> No one lets me play along anymore...



Because you're a big famous poo-head.


----------



## samdaman87

I Voyager said:


> And just like that, you made yourself just as bad/ignorant as the group you're trying to bash. Gotta love it.


Hahah right I am open minded to all sorts of music but I can't stand people who can't even "try" to listen to another band just because it doesn't fit within there music category. Don't get me wrong I like all those bands that are on the line up but I am pretty sure that not everyone else is going to be on the same note as me.


----------



## bulb

As far as Summer Slaughter goes, its a really split bill. I imagine about half of the audience will abhor us, as death metal fans are definitely a very tough crowd.
However, Btbam, The Faceless, Veil of Maya and Job For A Cowboy are also on the bill, and we are in the middle of that little block of bands that are much more progressive, so that will be a lot of fun!


----------



## samdaman87

You hit the nail on the head my friend  You explained it in a real nice way compared to me lol. Are some of the shows going to be open air? Long live the Progressive metal, amigo


----------



## I Voyager

samdaman87 said:


> Hahah right I am open minded to all sorts of music but I can't stand people who can't even "try" to listen to another band just because it doesn't fit within there music category. Don't get me wrong I like all those bands that are on the line up but I am pretty sure that not everyone else is going to be on the same note as me.



Understood, but when you say snobby bullshit like how metal fans aren't sophisticated enough to like or understand Periphery it kinda makes you look like a dick. Just sayin'. 

Anyway, soooo stoked for this tour. I dig pretty much every band on it (and looooove CC and Periphery).


----------



## samdaman87

I Voyager said:


> Understood, but when you say snobby bullshit like how metal fans aren't sophisticated enough to like or understand Periphery it kinda makes you look like a dick. Just sayin'.
> 
> Anyway, soooo stoked for this tour. I dig pretty much every band on it (and looooove CC and Periphery).



Yeah, I guess you are right

I need to learn more on how to be nice to my fellow metal head brethren.

Well at least we can both agree that this is going to be one crazy summer slaughter right !!

I can't remember last years line up because it might have not caught my attention but this line up really looks promising.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I for one would be stoked to see any of those bands!!!  Let alone all at one place, the epicness would likely kill me. . .


----------



## I Voyager

samdaman87 said:


> Yeah, I guess you are right
> 
> I need to learn more on how to be nice to my fellow metal head brethren.
> 
> Well at least we can both agree that this is going to be one crazy summer slaughter right !!
> 
> I can't remember last years line up because it might have not caught my attention but this line up really looks promising.



I would say this is the best Summer Slaughter lineup. Without a doubt.


----------



## sahaal

I must be weird since I'd love to see Cannibal and Periphery on the same night


----------



## I Voyager

sahaal said:


> I must be weird since I'd love to see Cannibal and Periphery on the same night



lol Same here, though it will be weird going from thrashing/death metal mode to groovy/prog mode, especially since most of the crowd will be like "wtf?"


----------



## samdaman87

I Voyager said:


> lol Same here, though it will be weird going from thrashing/death metal mode to groovy/prog mode, especially since most of the crowd will be like "wtf?"



Lol that will be the all time high point of the show! Just imagine everyone going crazy with all the thrashing death metal that Cannibal Corpse will pump out and then after the crowd is loaded on beer have them listen to some groovy metal riffs from Periphery will surely awe anyone into epic progressive metal mode


----------



## anomynous

samdaman87 said:


> Lol that will be the all time high point of the show! Just imagine everyone going crazy with all the thrashing death metal that Cannibal Corpse will pump out and then after the crowd is loaded on beer have them listen to some groovy metal riffs from Periphery will surely awe anyone into epic progressive metal mode


CC is headlining, so it would be the other way around


----------



## bulb

The thing that i think will be interesting to see is who draws the crowd. Will it be the prog/core fans or the dm fans that make up most of the crowd. 
The headlining band is Death Metal and as big as real Death Metal comes, but the next half of the bill is prog/core bands. So maybe that would offset things? 
Or maybe it will just be a split crowd and then i can stop a fight from breaking out between these two groups.
Maybe they will have their guns out, and i can step in the middle and mediate and tell them it's just like "come on".
Yeah like can't we all get along? It's like "Come On!"



quick note: if you can read this, then you are probably i'm drunk


----------



## 3074326

bulb said:


> quick note: if you can read this, then you are probably i'm drunk



You just accidentally the whole bottle?


----------



## toiletstand

mediation? what? do like greg puciato. when a fight broke out he spit fire at the people to calm them down.


----------



## Fiction

I think everyone is drunk tonight.. Saint Patricks Day was 3 days ago for god sake, men!


----------



## bulb

3074326 said:


> You just accidentally the whole bottle?



...then who was phone?


----------



## vampiregenocide

bulb said:


> quick note: if you can read this, then you are probably i'm drunk



 You're a funny drunk.


----------



## Djentlman

Can some one tell me what Bareknuckles pickups does Misha use on his sevens? Because I want to order them.

Some one please heeeeelppppp!!! lol


----------



## Randy

Aftermaths


----------



## DLG

Randy said:


> Aftermaths



how is this not a band yet?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Djentlman said:


> Can some one tell me what Bareknuckles pickups does Misha use on his sevens? Because I want to order them.
> 
> Some one please heeeeelppppp!!! lol



Took me 2 seconds dude....10 to get the link
Let me google that for you


----------



## decypher

samdaman87 said:


> I am pretty sure that your average "true" metal head fanboy will not be sophisticated enough to even like Periphery's music or even understand how talented they are. This "true" metal head fanboy will probably complain because the band is not making absurd noises like the other bands that are on the line up. With all due respect, screw that guy! Periphery rocks and will always be my favorite band



As Periphery really just follow the mainstream death/chug/breakdown/xyz-core clean chorus/djent stuff I wouldn't lean too far out of the window as a so called "progressive metal" fan, just saying...


----------



## anomynous

I see Jeff Holcomb is playing bass on this tour now......I assume he's Mrak's brother


----------



## toiletstand

yes! and si!


----------



## nickgray

samdaman87 said:


> I am pretty sure that your average "true" metal head fanboy will not be sophisticated enough to even like Periphery's music or even understand how talented they are.



Nah, it has to do with the whole idea of "true" and "real" metal. Unfortunately, metal has plenty of these pseudo-snobs who think they really know a lot about music, and yet they can't be bothered to listen to anything that doesn't conform to this so-called "real metal" standard, whatever that is. For these people any deviation from true metal is utterly unacceptable.


----------



## Tang

bulb said:


> ...then who was phone?



yes, this is dog.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

decypher said:


> As Periphery really just follow the mainstream death/chug/breakdown/xyz-core clean chorus/djent stuff I wouldn't lean too far out of the window as a so called "progressive metal" fan, just saying...



have you even listened to periphery before?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

decypher said:


> As Periphery really just follow the mainstream death/chug/breakdown/xyz-core clean chorus/djent stuff I wouldn't lean too far out of the window as a so called "progressive metal" fan, just saying...


 This fucking guy  What a champ  


Wait. . .he's trolling right?


----------



## decypher

AirJordanStaal said:


> have you even listened to periphery before?



no, just after.


----------



## decypher

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> This fucking guy  What a champ
> 
> 
> Wait. . .he's trolling right?



if you say so... sure.  Periphery yay Prog!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

decypher said:


> no, just after.


Wait... so you posted that, then listed to Periphery?


----------



## Karaethon

I can't wait to see how Mark's Music Man guitars turn out! I want to be able to say I own a Holcomb 7 or some such haha


----------



## mikemueller2112

Karaethon said:


> I can't wait to see how Mark's Music Man guitars turn out! I want to be able to say I own a Holcomb 7 or some such haha



I don't think he'll be getting his own sig. Likely a JP7 with some special things like different paint, but probably won't be much different than what's in their lineup (ie, Born of Osiris).


----------



## vampiregenocide

decypher said:


> As Periphery really just follow the mainstream death/chug/breakdown/xyz-core clean chorus/djent stuff I wouldn't lean too far out of the window as a so called "progressive metal" fan, just saying...



Yeah man I totally agree, I mean Periphery totally isn't one of the bands who started that whole movement anyway.


----------



## Djentlman

thank you, kind sir.


ZOMB13 said:


> Took me 2 seconds dude....10 to get the link
> Let me google that for you


----------



## 3074326

Periphery is in the top 12 of Google Play/Android Market's hair metal section. 

Hair metal?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

3074326 said:


> Periphery is in the top 12 of Google Play/Android Market's hair metal section.
> 
> Hair metal?


 They have hair and play metal.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## brutalwizard

i need that upside down cross shirt in my life


----------



## jjfiegel

When did Periphery become a deathcore band?

Also, definitely gonna buy one of them blue shirts. I really like the bottom right, but we'll see Sunday.


----------



## drmosh

jjfiegel said:


> When did Periphery become a deathcore band?



TODAY! LOL! MISHA DECIDED AND LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> When did Periphery become a deathcore band?
> 
> Also, definitely gonna buy one of them blue shirts. I really like the bottom right, but we'll see Sunday.



Lol at deathcore, it's our black metal shirt and it is officially my favorite shirt we have ever done, probably the first time I'll break the rule and wear my own bands shirt. To top it off it's on a baseball tee which makes it that much better haha. Rules!


----------



## toiletstand

swhat im saying. baseball tees mine


----------



## jjfiegel

bulb said:


> Lol at deathcore, it's our black metal shirt and it is officially my favorite shirt we have ever done, probably the first time I'll break the rule and wear my own bands shirt. To top it off it's on a baseball tee which makes it that much better haha. Rules!



Deathcore, black metal, it's all the same... 

<<
>>

Jk, don't think I was hating. It is pretty cool (not my speed). I just thought of like Job for a Cowboy when I saw it (though obviously they don't own Baphomet).


----------



## DLG

that negged gif is still slaying me.


----------



## Metal_Webb

In response to the news of Periphery's biggest musical inspiration:


----------



## MF_Kitten

that t-shirt is amazing 

I love their sense of humor.


----------



## vampiregenocide

There is now a small part of me that won't be content until I see the whole of Periphery don corpse paint.


----------



## Tjore

Looks like the artwork Dimmu Borgir have all over the place, hahaha 
Speaking of which, I've actually met those guys. Twice. 
Anyways, I'd actually might get that one. The irony, looking from an arch-society point of view, it's an hilarious shirt!


----------



## Winspear

Periphery: interview with Misha Mansoor | got-djent.com

My favourite part was the intro theme.


----------



## mikemueller2112

EtherealEntity said:


> Periphery: interview with Misha Mansoor | got-djent.com
> 
> My favourite part was the intro theme.



Sounds like something Matt and Trey would do in South Park.


----------



## toiletstand

i dont see any wood here so.. *looks down* oh here we go.


----------



## jjfiegel

So I'm at the Bottom Lounge and just heard Jake say they're shooting for early June for the album. Yeah, I got excited and came here.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

So stoked to see Periphery on April 4th!!!!


----------



## Sikthness

jjfiegel said:


> So I'm at the Bottom Lounge and just heard Jake say they're shooting for early June for the album. Yeah, I got excited and came here.


 

shooting for early june = late september, at the earliest.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zyglrox 
Totla Mad / Frak the Gods 
Buttersnips 
Letter Experiment 
Face Palm Mute 
Icarus Lives! 
The Walk 

That's apparently the setlist from tonight, I can't confirm since I'm gonna see them on the 17th. Part of me likes it, but the other part wanted to see Insomnia, Racecar, and Passenger if not just to have a live rendition of the single, but I know they didn't have enough time to rehearse that song. Are you guys going to mix the setlist a bit? Or is it gonna be fixed?

Either way, this is probably a good chance to see who's going to the Orlando Show on the 17th of April xD


----------



## jjfiegel

I can confirm the setlist as I'm the one who posted it. Show was incredible. They are so tight live yet are able to move around and have fun. Spencer sounds crazy. They played pretty much every single song I wanted to hear by them. The other bands were equally as good.

Also, Spencer said they finished the album last night. Get stoked.


----------



## osmosis2259

That was a cool interview. Can't wait for the album!


----------



## Jonathan20022

jjfiegel said:


> I can confirm the setlist as I'm the one who posted it. Show was incredible. They are so tight live yet are able to move around and have fun. Spencer sounds crazy. They played pretty much every single song I wanted to hear by them. The other bands were equally as good.
> 
> Also, Spencer said they finished the album last night. Get stoked.



That's awesome! Thanks for posting it up, and that's pretty amazing. Considering they wrote this album so quickly.


----------



## hypotc

New update!


----------



## toiletstand

ha awesome!


also, caught the tour last night. had an awesome time! bunch of awesome people. want to thank them for a good time


----------



## BlindingLight7

Misha's contribution.


> I'm going to be a father!!
> I can't even express how excited and overwhelmed Faith and I are over this!
> According to Faith's doctor the baby should be due in early January of 2013,
> and i will be posting updates over the course of the next 9 months! Of course this will mean Periphery will have to be a bit more strategic with our future touring plans,
> but it will all be well worth it!


----------



## cataclysm_child

BlindingLight7 said:


> Misha's contribution.



I pulled that one on my mom a couple of years ago. 
Guess who called the whole friggin family about the "news", lol -_-


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Ain't talkin' bout april fools...


----------



## larzan

Hey guys, what do you think about this - did I nail the tone *close*? Got myself the latest AmpliTube and I'm loving it! (ANGER + Overscream)

PERIPHERY &#39;New Groove&#39; GUITAR COVER - YouTube

Yes, it's a 6-string and it's probably the 23721731th New Groove clip on YouTube.


----------



## Cynic

larzan said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about this - did I nail the tone *close*? Got myself the latest AmpliTube and I'm loving it! (ANGER + Overscream)
> 
> PERIPHERY &#39;New Groove&#39; GUITAR COVER - YouTube
> 
> Yes, it's a 6-string and it's probably the 23721731th New Groove clip on YouTube.



Sounds really good, man. Also, you _actually_ covered it correctly! I'm tired of hearing these New Groove covers where the staccato notes are running into other notes, the top string is constantly played instead of the pitch bends, and djent isn't even used when it's actually incorporated.


----------



## simulclass83

Misha's FB status about him being a father in early 2013:





April fools


----------



## Xaios

I admit, it was odd to hear Misha state that Alex didn't really contribute musically. I wonder if that's the primary reason why he left the band?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ I'm also interested with this.


----------



## bulb

Xaios said:


> I admit, it was odd to hear Misha state that Alex didn't really contribute musically. I wonder if that's the primary reason why he left the band?



Nah that had nothing to do with it, although he didn't contribute musically, he pretty much held down the business side of things, which was definitely a ton of work.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

bulb said:


> Nah that had nothing to do with it, although he didn't contribute musically, he pretty much held down the business side of things, which was definitely a ton of work.



You mean he was against the business side of things?


----------



## drmosh

Django said:


> You mean he was against the business side of things?



No, he managed the business side; took care of it.


----------



## Rook

Misha, you said something on FB about another custom Jackson.

Was that a joke or are we missing some pics here


----------



## Cadavuh

Periphery blew my mind in Tempe on Saturday! Definitely one of the best live performances in metal I've seen.


----------



## toiletstand

Win a Jackson X Soloist from Periphery & a Toontrack Superior Suite! | Guitar World

pretty sure jan(guitarholic) put this one together. very awesome of you


----------



## samdaman87

So stocked to see Periphery tomorrow that I can barely sleep. I hope to get an autograph  and shake Misha's hand !!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

"THIS SWEEPSTAKES IS OPEN ONLY TO LEGAL RESIDENTS OF THE 48 CONTIGUOUS UNITED STATES AND THE DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA WHO ARE [18] YEARS OF AGE OR OLDER."

[Insert a "Y U NO" joke here]


----------



## VILARIKA

Is this an old thang, or a new thang...


----------



## drmosh

VILARIKA said:


> Is this an old thang, or a new thang...



ooh, sparkly. I like


----------



## DLG

is that scott farkus from a christmas story all grown up?


----------



## JoeyBTL

Yo bro I think someone bedazzled your guitar.


----------



## oddcam

VILARIKA said:


> Is this an old thang, or a new thang...





> is that scott farkus from a christmas story all grown up?



No fool it's Ewan McGregor


----------



## isispelican

classic matt!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Seeing Periphery tomorrow in Seattle! Woooo!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyBTL

That video is awesome just because its awesome and also because a lot of people got exposed to a great drummer that they may never have seen otherwise and most likely didn't know was a part of a progressive metal band.

Also, I've been researching BKP lately and I have a question for Bulb or anyone that may know, what pickups are in the Black machines being used at Taylor Larsons in those videos? The zebra ones and the off goldish colored ones. Thanks!


----------



## Scrubface05

Can't wait to see them on 4/20.. Very excited to see every band on that tour.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm not entirely sure but i think those might be Mules...
I know one of their Blackmachine's has Mules in it. I think at least


----------



## samdaman87

Best show of my life and Misha is an all around nice guy! He shook my hand and made a funny joke about as to why his hand was wet lol. I really hope to see him again and I really look up to him. My stomach flipped when I saw him in person. It was amazing


----------



## anima

Does anyone of you guys have luck as a constant tab? fraking need to learn this first riff but i can't find it anywhere


----------



## VILARIKA

This guy....


----------



## toiletstand

aka the man

ps those drums sound amazing. love how they mic'd them


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Well needless to say i had an amazing time at the show last night. Today I Caught the Plague were amazing, they deserve more love, Safety Fire kicked ass and Periphery was amazing. Spencer's crotch was in our face the entire time  As were the singers of the other bands.  I asked Misha about the Bareknuckle Black hawks, if he knew when they were being released, he had no idea. But anyways, Periphery was fucking awesome, Jeff has my dad's lighter  Such cool guys. I had a blast!!!


----------



## Sikthness

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Well needless to say i had an amazing time at the show last night. Today I Caught the Plague were amazing, they deserve more love, Safety Fire kicked ass and Periphery was amazing. Spencer's crotch was in our face the entire time  As were the singers of the other bands.  I asked Misha about the Bareknuckle Black hawks, if he knew when they were being released, he had no idea. But anyways, Periphery was fucking awesome, Jeff has my dad's lighter  Such cool guys. I had a blast!!!



Thanks for this comment, never checked out Today I Caught the Plague n I'm glad I did so far. unique sound for sure.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Sikthness said:


> Thanks for this comment, never checked out Today I Caught the Plague n I'm glad I did so far. unique sound for sure.


Oh no problem man, i highly suggest getting Lore. But back on topic to the thread, Periphery blew my mind. When they started with Zyglrox i lost my shit. Moshing was intense. In the opening scream of The Walk Spencer did his entire opening scream with his face directly in my girlfriends camera, it was awesome.  I'll post the video here when she uploads it. 
Best show of my life, hands down.


----------



## Sebski

Just wondering, have Periphery played Passenger live yet? I'd be pretty interested to see that


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## Bigsby

toiletstand said:


> Win a Jackson X Soloist from Periphery & a Toontrack Superior Suite! | Guitar World



sweet i entered, i cant wait to not win


----------



## VILARIKA

Sebski said:


> Just wondering, have Periphery played Passenger live yet? I'd be pretty interested to see that



I don't believe they have.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

What do you think? Worth it to see the big P again?


----------



## VILARIKA

The Buttmonkey said:


> What do you think? Worth it to see the big P again?



The big P, you say?


----------



## TheBloodstained

VILARIKA said:


> I don't believe they have.


EDIT:
FUCK ME SIDEWAYS!!! I was thinking of another song! xD


----------



## Dan Halen

VILARIKA said:


> Is this an old thang, or a new thang...



HOLY JEEBUS AJ Minette

Misha....you lucky Dick.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I need that Periphery Baphomet shirt in black


----------



## toiletstand

yeah you do! got like 2365 compliments when i wore it last night. haha


----------



## spawnofthesith

If all goes according to plan I will be seeing periphery tomorrow night


----------



## toiletstand

good luck sir


----------



## spawnofthesith

toiletstand said:


> good luck sir



Thanks lol. I've only ever caught periphery live once and it was sick. I went to the tour with Human Abstract, Textures, and The contortionist, but I got kicked out right at the end of Human Abstract's set


----------



## VILARIKA

spawnofthesith said:


> Thanks lol. I've only ever caught periphery live once and it was sick. I went to the tour with Human Abstract, Textures, and The contortionist, but I got kicked out right at the end of Human Abstract's set



I know you're not ending your comment without explaining what happened...


----------



## spawnofthesith

VILARIKA said:


> I know you're not ending your comment without explaining what happened...



I was enjoying myself a bit too much as I had a fair amount of liquor in me. During THA's last song, I decide to start crowd surfing. I ended up touching down right by a security guy, and as I began to stagger a way he grabbed me and told me I was way to fucked up to be in there


----------



## NeoSlayer888

The show last night in Denver was amazing. I think Periphery and Protest knocked Meshuggah of the top of the best concerts I have been to ladder.


----------



## spawnofthesith

NeoSlayer888 said:


> The show last night in Denver was amazing. I think Periphery and Protest knocked Meshuggah of the top of the best concerts I have been to ladder.



I missed it


----------



## Rook

Is there any way to get the 'school of djent' crew neck in the EU? I have to have that haha


----------



## NeoSlayer888

spawnofthesith said:


> I missed it



That's unfortunate, Spencer was sick so Periphery played an instrumental set. Which was rare/cool to see.


----------



## spawnofthesith

NeoSlayer888 said:


> That's unfortunate, Spencer was sick so Periphery played an instrumental set. Which was rare/cool to see.



...


....


.....



FML


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh wow an instrumental set? That's really cool. I wonder how the crowd reacted. I actually would prefer seeing them with Spencer, as he kicks ass, but instrumental is still cool.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

I love the fuck out of Periphery, and I had the chance to see them live on the 28th of last month, but my friend didn't take me. He said he listened to "one song that started with a Z" on youtube (Zyglrox) and "They sound like a Hot Topic band with no talent. Just a bunch of screaming. Fuck the concert, I'll take you to a Hot Topic for less money and we'll still get the full experience." And then later when talking about them to a friend, he said "I don't like Periphery, Blood on the Dance Floor, or any bands like them."

Fuck my life.


----------



## spawnofthesith

MaximumPezcore said:


> I love the fuck out of Periphery, and I had the chance to see them live on the 28th of last month, but my friend didn't take me. He said he listened to "one song that started with a Z" on youtube (Zyglrox) and "They sound like a Hot Topic band with no talent. Just a bunch of screaming. Fuck the concert, I'll take you to a Hot Topic for less money and we'll still get the full experience." And then later when talking about them to a friend, he said "I don't like Periphery, Blood on the Dance Floor, or any bands like them."
> 
> Fuck my life.



You got a hook for whatever drugs he's on?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Fuck your friend, you shouldn't be friends with him anymore.


----------



## toiletstand

the set for albuquerque last week was also instrumental. poor guy has bronchitis so i hope specner feels better soon!

that being said the instrumental stuff was still a treat and a good portion of the crowd was singing back the lyrics anyway. fun time.


----------



## decypher

toiletstand said:


> the set for albuquerque last week was also instrumental. poor guy has bronchitis so i hope specner feels better soon!
> 
> that being said the instrumental stuff was still a treat and a good portion of the crowd was singing back the lyrics anyway. fun time.



lol - Don't hire angry kids that suffer under a weak immune system  .


----------



## drmosh

NeoSlayer888 said:


> The show last night in Denver was amazing. I think Periphery and Protest knocked Meshuggah of the top of the best concerts I have been to ladder.



why do you take a ladder to concerts???!!1


----------



## MarkPopkie

Totally random, but I just have to sound off here...
Lately I have noticed some Youtube comments and Formspring questions relating to Elliot Coleman... and I simply cannot fathom how people could be this ignorant.

On a Periphery/PTH tour update video, one commenter accused Elliot of being a lazy-ass mooch just leeching off of Periphery on this tour as if he just came along for the ride to say "I'm with the band." Naturally, a bunch of Periphery/Tesseract fanboys descended on the fucktard and informed him of his misunderstanding... The Formspring question similarly attacked Elliot's role on this tour.

I don't get it... Who cares why they took him? Even if he wasn't tech'ing with Alex (which he is)... why can't the band take their good buddy on the road without douchebags coming out of the woodwork to slam him/them?

Anyway... this just bothered me and I want it to stop. Fix it. Thanks.


----------



## Winspear

^ Yeah he's just there as a friend no? Plenty of bands take friends on the road!

Also, I'm very curious as to the origin of 'Good Buddy'.


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> Totally random, but I just have to sound off here...
> Lately I have noticed some Youtube comments and Formspring questions relating to Elliot Coleman... and I simply cannot fathom how people could be this ignorant.
> 
> On a Periphery/PTH tour update video, one commenter accused Elliot of being a lazy-ass mooch just leeching off of Periphery on this tour as if he just came along for the ride to say "I'm with the band." Naturally, a bunch of Periphery/Tesseract fanboys descended on the fucktard and informed him of his misunderstanding... The Formspring question similarly attacked Elliot's role on this tour.
> 
> I don't get it... Who cares why they took him? Even if he wasn't tech'ing with Alex (which he is)... why can't the band take their good buddy on the road without douchebags coming out of the woodwork to slam him/them?
> 
> Anyway... this just bothered me and I want it to stop. Fix it. Thanks.



Good Buddy Elliot is one of our best good buddies, we don't need a reason to want to have him on tour with us.


----------



## Mwoit

bulb said:


> Good Buddy Elliot is one of our best good buddies, we don't need a reason to want to have him on tour with us.



I hear he's grandmaster of GCN


----------



## eurolove

Mwoit said:


> I hear he's grandmaster of GCN


I heard he used to drink HA HA HA.


----------



## Scrubface05

Good Guy Elliot, needs no reason to be anywhere.


----------



## Deadnightshade

AntoneBigsby said:


> sweet i entered, i cant wait to not win



Chill the fuck out I got this,if I win I'll give you the stock avatar kit and the metal foundry cause I already have them


----------



## anomynous

bulb said:


> Good Buddy Elliot is one of our best good buddies, we don't need a reason to want to have him on tour with us.


According to random people on youtube, yes you do.


Obviously.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

Hey Misha, what do you think of my friend saying that shit? Just curious.


----------



## drmosh

MaximumPezcore said:


> Hey Misha, what do you think of my friend saying that shit? Just curious.



is bulb, or anyone else for that matter, supposed to know wtf you are talking about?

edit: oh, now I see it. What is he supposed to think about that? Is he going to worry about every dumb kid having a dumb opinion or not liking their music?


----------



## Loomer

If only they'd play some OMNOM songs


----------



## makeitreign

It's be cool if they did at least one, considering Elliot is with them.


----------



## drmosh

You people are ridiculous. It's a periphery show, spencer is their singer, they aren't headlining and you want them to play OMNOM songs?


----------



## Mwoit

drmosh said:


> You people are ridiculous. It's a periphery show, spencer is their singer, they aren't headlining and you want them to play OMNOM songs?



God, I wish they just played a vocal only show.


----------



## DLG

MaximumPezcore said:


> Hey Misha, what do you think of my friend saying that shit? Just curious.



I'm sure he's really upset


----------



## Loomer

drmosh said:


> You people are ridiculous. It's a periphery show, spencer is their singer, they aren't headlining and you want them to play OMNOM songs?



Dude, chill. I know it's not gonna happen. I just happen to really, really like the OMNOM material.


----------



## drmosh

Loomer said:


> Dude, chill. I know it's not gonna happen. I just happen to really, really like the OMNOM material.



I hate it, I mean really hate it when people tell me to "chill".
I was chill, I am always "chill". I am not angry when I post on the internet.
I also like OMNOM, I love Elliot's voice


----------



## Painhawg

Superb show in St Louis last nite! I believe yall stole the show and stuck in your pockets!


----------



## MarkPopkie

bulb said:


> Good Buddy Elliot is one of our best good buddies, we don't need a reason to want to have him on tour with us.



Yeah, that's what I meant... 
Sorry if it didn't come out that way.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

drmosh said:


> is bulb, or anyone else for that matter, supposed to know wtf you are talking about?
> 
> edit: oh, now I see it. What is he supposed to think about that? Is he going to worry about every dumb kid having a dumb opinion or not liking their music?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

If Periphery and Tesseract toured together, just the two of them, i think it'd be awesome if they played a few Haunted Shores/ Omnom songs together. As highly unlikely as it would be to happen, it'd be bad ass. I'd come see that shit for sure. As for the Elliot shit, what does it matter? I'd love to bring a good buddy of mine on tour. I talked to him for a little bit last Wednesday in Seattle, only a little bit though because he was helping setting stuff up. He's there as a friend, and as help, i see nothing wrong with this at all. 
I guess some people are just jealous Periphery didn't take them on tour.


----------



## 3074326

Heading to the show in Columbus shortly.. pretty pumped. Going to get a motherfucking shirt. And probably drunk.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Periphery should come to Western Canada


----------



## makeitreign

drmosh said:


> You people are ridiculous. It's a periphery show, spencer is their singer, they aren't headlining and you want them to play OMNOM songs?



I'm not saying half of their set should be OMNOM or Haunted Shores, I just think doing one song with Elliot and Spencer would be tits.


----------



## Jonathan20022

makeitreign said:


> I'm not saying half of their set should be OMNOM or Haunted Shores, I just think doing one song with Elliot and Spencer would be tits.





You're welcome! Haunted Shores live would be nice, but it's a Periphery show. I'd leave it as that.


----------



## Valennic

That video alone makes me sad I can't catch them in their next show in Baltimore . Christ I'm pissed about that...


----------



## Cynic

Kenji20022 said:


> You're welcome! Haunted Shores live would be nice, but it's a Periphery show. I'd leave it as that.




That was sick as fuck!


----------



## thealexkelley

drmosh said:


> why do you take a ladder to concerts???!!1



no more tables


----------



## Alpenglow

Kenji20022 said:


> You're welcome! Haunted Shores live would be nice, but it's a Periphery show. I'd leave it as that.




That was fucking epic dude! Elliot's scream at the end kind of surprised me, it seemed more aggressive and low than usual (at least to me). Sick!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

drmosh said:


> I hate it, I mean really hate it when people tell me to "chill".
> I was chill, I am always "chill". I am not angry when I post on the internet.
> I also like OMNOM, I love Elliot's voice



Its OK, you're German, everybody will always think of you as angry.


----------



## 3074326

3074326 said:


> Heading to the show in Columbus shortly.. pretty pumped. Going to get a motherfucking shirt. And probably drunk.



Got a motherfucking shirt and a poster, got drunk, met Jeff Loomis, got a picture with Jake and Misha. For once I was the drunk guy being awkward with the bands. I'm ok with it. 

Jeff Loomis asked me for a cig. He didn't want to smoke the ones I had. Wish I had Marlboros, would've been a hell of a story. 

Great show though. Everyone killed it. Crowd seemed really into it. Came away really impressed with Protest the Hero, I never really listened to them for some reason. The other bands were as awesome as expected. Can't wait until Periphery comes back to Columbus.


----------



## Fiction

3074326 said:


> He didn't want to smoke the ones I had.


----------



## 3074326

Fiction said:


>


----------



## Jonathan20022

Can't wait, 4 more days for me and I'll be taking a trip up to Orlando! Hopefully Elliot pulls that off once more.


----------



## leonardo7

Kenji20022 said:


> You're welcome! Haunted Shores live would be nice, but it's a Periphery show. I'd leave it as that.




Thats was incredible! I cannot believe how awesome that blue sparkle Jackson looks on stage. Seriously amazing!


----------



## drmosh

3074326 said:


> Jeff Loomis asked me for a cig. He didn't want to smoke the ones I had. Wish I had Marlboros, would've been a hell of a story.



I think the story is even better given the fact that he didn't want your cigs, haha


----------



## Dan Halen

3074326 said:


> Heading to the show in Columbus shortly.. pretty pumped. Going to get a motherfucking shirt. And probably drunk.



One of the greatest nights of my life. i got so many signatures and i got so many shirts. the best was that i kept bothering The Safety Fire's booth but i think they were cool with it just cause i was sooooo excited to see them.


----------



## drmosh

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its OK, you're German, everybody will always think of you as angry.



I'm not german, I'm English. My family is about as British as you can get, proper northern blood!


----------



## DLG

drmosh said:


> I think the story is even better given the fact that he didn't want your cigs, haha



the first time I saw Symphony X in like 2001 or something, we were smoking outside with Romeo and then he signed my brother's marlboro reds 

BEAT THAT


----------



## sell2792

Met Jeff... and he got me sick! He's a really awesome dude though and he tore it up that night. The Detroit show was one of the best concerts I've ever gotten to see. Every band (especially Periphery, Jeff, and Safety Fire) killed it! 
I also got to meet Spencer, and I wanted to meet to Misha but he was with his girl so I didn't want to be "that guy." Atleast I got a fist bump, haha. Not to mention his Jackson is so absurdly fucking sparkly in person.


----------



## drmosh

sell2792 said:


> Met Jeff... and he got me sick!



You what?


----------



## sell2792

drmosh said:


> You what?



I met him and after I shook his hand and talked for awhile, he went on to say he was getting over bronchitis. Long story short, I forgot to wash my hands and I'm positive I caught whatever he had. Also had a short conversation with Joe about his Strictly 7, and sandwiches.


----------



## brick

Going to see periphery tonight!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

drmosh said:


> You people are ridiculous. It's a periphery show, spencer is their singer, they aren't headlining and you want them to play OMNOM songs?





drmosh said:


> I hate it, I mean really hate it when people tell me to "chill".
> I was chill, I am always "chill". I am not angry when I post on the internet.
> I also like OMNOM, I love Elliot's voice



Maybe it's just the way I read it, but your choice of syntax is conveying a rather short, staccato sort of rhythm, and your word choice isn't helping that. Not saying you always seem angry, but those posts don't sound chill.

God damn this is off topic. 

-----

So, do you think Eliot would be tagging along with you guys when you're on Summer Slaughter? Or does he or TesseracT have something planned for then?


----------



## drmosh

dragonblade629 said:


> Maybe it's just the way I read it, but your choice of syntax is conveying a rather short, staccato sort of rhythm, and your word choice isn't helping that. Not saying you always seem angry, but those posts don't sound chill.



Well, I am  I'm just lazy and try to be concise since I am not particularly eloquent


----------



## makeitreign

drmosh said:


> Well, I am  I'm just lazy and try to be concise since I am not particularly eloquent



Ironically enough, that post was pretty eloquent.

WHERE IS YOUR PUNCTUATION?!?!


Anyway that video is exactly what I was hoping for in Houston, but didn't get.


----------



## drmosh

makeitreign said:


> Ironically enough, that post was pretty eloquent.



just because I used the word "eloquent"


----------



## 3074326

sell2792 said:


> I also got to meet Spencer, and I wanted to meet to Misha but he was with his girl so I didn't want to be "that guy." Atleast I got a fist bump, haha. Not to mention his Jackson is so absurdly fucking sparkly in person.



I was "that guy." /alcohol


----------



## makeitreign

drmosh said:


> just because I used the word "eloquent"



And "concise" and "particularly."


----------



## brick

Misha, you and the guys put on a great show tonight. Thanks for making my first concert awesome! And come back to cleveland anytime


----------



## DLG

brick said:


> Misha, you and the guys put on a great show tonight. Thanks for making my first concert awesome! And come back to cleveland anytime



obligatory


----------



## Sikthness

sell2792 said:


> I met him and after I shook his hand and talked for awhile, he went on to say he was getting over bronchitis. Long story short, I forgot to wash my hands and I'm positive I caught whatever he had. Also had a short conversation with Joe about his Strictly 7, and sandwiches.




You got Bronchitis!? Aint nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## matt397

Sikthness said:


> You got Bronchitis!? Aint nobody got time fo dat!




All Shall Perish - Aint Nobody Got Time Fo That


----------



## HighGain510

So DC/MD/VA folks, who is going to the show tonight? I know I am!  Fucking HYPED, I just started listening to The Safety Fire recently, Loomis is awesome as always and PTH and Periphery are two of my absolute favorite bands! Epic night will be epic.


----------



## toiletstand

have a blast dude


----------



## themike

Wish I could catch the NY show, but I'll be in Mass for the NEMF


----------



## Aevolve

Can NOT wait to see Periphery for a 2nd time tomorrow night. Especially with such an incredible line-up.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Me and Peaches stood next to each other last time Periphery was in Atlanta, and I even remembered his shirt (was before we met). Then we met when he responded to a youtube comment of mine then I contacted him on UG and here. Just a cool story of human contact and the internet I guess.

Now were going to see Periphery again!


----------



## ittoa666

HighGain510 said:


> So DC/MD/VA folks, who is going to the show tonight? I know I am!  Fucking HYPED, I just started listening to The Safety Fire recently, Loomis is awesome as always and PTH and Periphery are two of my absolute favorite bands! Epic night will be epic.



I was going with a bunch of my buddies, but my friends grandfather died. I guess I'll be seeing them on summer slaughter.


----------



## Aevolve

The Buttmonkey said:


> Me and Peaches stood next to each other last time Periphery was in Atlanta, and I even remembered his shirt (was before we met). Then we met when he responded to a youtube comment of mine then I contacted him on UG and here. Just a cool story of human contact and the internet I guess.
> 
> Now were going to see Periphery again!



So cute


----------



## TheFerryMan

all the atlanta folk! Who's going to the show tonight?


----------



## HighGain510

I forgot to post an update about Saturday's show!  The whole band was EXCELLENT on Saturday!  Misha's lead tone = sexual chocolate!   I think anyone who says the Axe-Fx can't be used/can't compete in a live context obviously has never seen Periphery live!  Kudos to the whole band, you guys were fantastic on Saturday! PTH was awesome too, SO tight live but their tone wasn't as good as Periphery sadly.  Their singer has gotten significantly better live, his vocals were exceptional!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I just had a geography class in which we discussed Periphery and Semi-Periphery.

Shit was so cash.


----------



## Jackrat

Fuckin stoked for the show tonight, who else is going!!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm on my way Jackrat haha, all the way from Deerfield haha. Can't wait!


----------



## The Buttmonkey

TheFerryMan said:


> all the atlanta folk! Who's going to the show tonight?



I went. I stood on the left side of the stage, pretty much where PTH's guitarist stood. I was wearing a black Periphery shirt with the green circles. Signed by Jake Bowen.

I never saw Peaches...  I guess he was on the opposite side of the stage because I never got a good look at anybody who was over there.


----------



## TheFerryMan

The Buttmonkey said:


> I went. I stood on the left side of the stage, pretty much where PTH's guitarist stood. I was wearing a black Periphery shirt with the green circles. Signed by Jake Bowen.
> 
> I never saw Peaches...  I guess he was on the opposite side of the stage because I never got a good look at anybody who was over there.



not sure if i saw you or not, i was one of the 5 black guys there  i got absolutely destroyed by the time to show was over. Periphery was pretty spotless live (still don't know who was playing bass) and the sound-guy should have been shot for Protest, it was a mess.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

TheFerryMan said:


> i was one of the 5 black guys there




O lol


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

i was at the atlanta show..had a great time and met alot of the dudes on the tour...everyone was really nice and every band was fuckin awesome..


----------



## Jackrat

I was the tall white dude with the green shirt I was upfront in the middle and then to the left later on. Everyone was really spot on, and fuck I mean, are there even any Spencer haters still? Some parts he doesn't even sound like the same dude anymore but in a good way he fuckin tore that shit up.


----------



## Jackrat

The Buttmonkey said:


> I went. I stood on the left side of the stage, pretty much where PTH's guitarist stood. I was wearing a black Periphery shirt with the green circles. Signed by Jake Bowen.
> 
> I never saw Peaches...  I guess he was on the opposite side of the stage because I never got a good look at anybody who was over there.


That means I was standing right behind you then lol


----------



## Jonathan20022

Tonight was amazing, me and my friend Jessica purposely didn't check out Today I Caught the Plague, and The Safety Fire so our first impression would be the live impression. And they were immense, the amount of talent in that room last night was almost too much to bear.

I couldn't really enjoy Loomis or Periphery as much as I wanted, the people there ended up starting pits any chance they could, and getting a still recording was a pain. On top of that, when I got up to the front, this girl was just hitting people with her ass trying to dominate the stage. We just knocked her out of the way and got in Spencer and everyone else's face haha. I hate people like that.

And Protest was absolutely everything I could have dreamed of, I went up to the bar to get a drink of water and recorded the songs I wanted before leaving. 

Overall an awesome night, and the merch deals were sick. Merch from the last tour, 10$ for one shirt, $15 for two!


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

TheFerryMan said:


> not sure if i saw you or not, i was one of the 5 black guys there  i got absolutely destroyed by the time to show was over. Periphery was pretty spotless live (still don't know who was playing bass) and the sound-guy should have been shot for Protest, it was a mess.



I believe its marks brother jeff playin bass for periphery sir


----------



## drmosh

Kenji20022 said:


> I couldn't really enjoy Loomis or Periphery as much as I wanted, the people there ended up starting pits any chance they could, and getting a still recording was a pain. On top of that, when I got up to the front, this girl was just hitting people with her ass trying to dominate the stage. We just knocked her out of the way and got in Spencer and everyone else's face haha. I hate people like that.



Let me get this straight, you couldn't enjoy the show because people were having fun moshing while you were trying to record them playing?
And someone hitting people out of the way is an ass, so you hit her out the way (doing what she was doing) so you could stand where she was?
My friend, it sounds like the ass.. is you


----------



## Jonathan20022

drmosh said:


> Let me get this straight, you couldn't enjoy the show because people were having fun moshing while you were trying to record them playing?
> And someone hitting people out of the way is an ass, so you hit her out the way (doing what she was doing) so you could stand where she was?
> My friend, it sounds like the ass.. is you



I think you misunderstood me, I moshed too. I don't mind it at all, I really wanted to focus on both Loomis and Periphery since I've never had the chance to see them live and save some stuff as memories. That's all.

And no, she was pushing anyone in the immediate area back acting like she had a reserved spot on a general audience area. I tried standing around her but like I said, she wanted like a 2 foot barrier between her and everyone else, and the only way she solved this was by hitting and hurting the people anywhere around. Including people, like me who just wanted to get close and record but ended up getting pushed by the pit directly behind me.

No need to resort to name calling, you weren't there so you can't really judge the situation for what it is. Isn't it great to automatically assume everyone's a selfish asshole by default?


----------



## drmosh

Kenji20022 said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I moshed too. I don't mind it at all, I really wanted to focus on both Loomis and Periphery since I've never had the chance to see them live and save some stuff as memories. That's all.
> 
> And no, she was pushing anyone in the immediate area back acting like she had a reserved spot on a general audience area. I tried standing around her but like I said, she wanted like a 2 foot barrier between her and everyone else, and the only way she solved this was by hitting and hurting the people anywhere around. Including people, like me who just wanted to get close and record but ended up getting pushed by the pit directly behind me.
> 
> No need to resort to name calling, you weren't there so you can't really judge the situation for what it is. Isn't it great to automatically assume everyone's a selfish asshole by default?



Sorry for the name calling.
It just sounded to me like you wanted your own space while giving other people shit for wanting their own and/or moshing.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Haha it's all cool man! I'm pretty sure everyone had a good time, this was my first concert this year. And I needed a break from studying for Finals extremely bad, so this worked out perfectly.


----------



## Jonathan20022

So I found the original Frak the Gods remix that was featured in the Icarus Contest awhile ago and decided to make a video out of it, since a lot of people seemed to like it. Is it cool if I keep the link to the original audio file up in the description? I don't wanna distribute something you guys have no intention of doing so yourselves. If anyone in the band can let me know that'd be great.


----------



## space frog

Kenji20022 said:


> So I found the original Frak the Gods remix that was featured in the Icarus Contest awhile ago and decided to make a video out of it, since a lot of people seemed to like it. Is it cool if I keep the link to the original audio file up in the description? I don't wanna distribute something you guys have no intention of doing so yourselves. If anyone in the band can let me know that'd be great.




sounds cool!


----------



## Scrubface05

Protest, Periphery, The Safety Fire, Today I Caught The Plague, Jeff Loomis..
Should be a sick fucking show tonight!


----------



## VILARIKA

Scrubface05 said:


> Protest, Periphery, The Safety Fire, Today I Caught The Plague, Jeff Loomis..
> Should be a sick fucking show tonight!



I take it you bought your tickets early. These resale prices are crazy, I really don't want to pay 60 bucks for the show...


----------



## Rap Hat

That show in NYC last night was great, glad to see Periphery again! I was pretty surprised with the moshpit, last show of theirs at the Grammercy def. wasn't as crazy, and this time people were going nuts. I couldn't tell for sure, but they closed with The Walk and it seemed a bit faster than the album version. Might just be how they do it live.

bulb: Your Jackson looks(and sounds) awesome!


----------



## Scrubface05

VILARIKA said:


> I take it you bought your tickets early. These resale prices are crazy, I really don't want to pay 60 bucks for the show...



Definitely dude, $29! Haha.
Was incredible. I have never seen any of the bands who played last night live before, so it was a treat considering they're all some of my favorites haha. 
The walk was a bit faster as well. Opening with Zyglrox = win.


----------



## VILARIKA

It was a mistake for me to try and get onto the rail in the front during Periphery's set haha. I pretty much got crushed for the entire show, but all the bands sounded great. Not to get too off topic, but The Safety Fire are tight as hell. As technical as they play, they didn't miss a beat, and their vocalist sounded great. Periphery sounds a lot tighter too . I think once they get their permanent bassist, the lineup they have will last.

EDIT: I have to include Markides, he deserves a lot more credit for what he does for the band. Every time I've seen Periphery with him, they sound so much better. Hats off to that guy


----------



## Scrubface05

Unfortunately, I noticed TSF messing up a few times during the middle technical section of their song DMB..They still killed their set though regardless.


----------



## toiletstand

theres something different about periphery after that dream theatre tour. their stage presence is leaps and bounds above what it was before. they own that stage now. so cool to see them letting loose and having a blast performing live.


----------



## bulb

Rap Hat said:


> That show in NYC last night was great, glad to see Periphery again! I was pretty surprised with the moshpit, last show of theirs at the Grammercy def. wasn't as crazy, and this time people were going nuts. I couldn't tell for sure, but they closed with The Walk and it seemed a bit faster than the album version. Might just be how they do it live.
> 
> bulb: Your Jackson looks(and sounds) awesome!



Thanks dude!
We are actually playing all the songs at the exact same tempo as the album, but you aren't the first to ask us if we sped it up live, not really sure, if anything we actually dropped the click on the last riff so matt can slow that section down to whatever speed he wants, but the rest is at album tempo


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Come to the westcoast ov Canada 

Ill buy you snax


----------



## bigswifty

^ All the snax he buys you, I will double.


----------



## sahaal

and if you make it all the way to the grim wastes of saskatchewan I'll triple it


----------



## Fiction

I will give you 6 times the snacks to not go there.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

sahaal said:


> and if you make it all the way to the grim wastes of saskatchewan I'll triple it



Yes, all 15 people in the kvlt plains will love it


----------



## Rap Hat

bulb said:


> Thanks dude!
> We are actually playing all the songs at the exact same tempo as the album, but you aren't the first to ask us if we sped it up live, not really sure, if anything we actually dropped the click on the last riff so matt can slow that section down to whatever speed he wants, but the rest is at album tempo



That actually answered another question I had (if the songs are done to a click live). I'm guessing it sounds faster because of the live energy, with the album you don't have hundreds of people jumping around and screaming next to you. I loved that slowed down riff at the end too, it gave it such a sludgy feel!


----------



## space frog

sahaal said:


> and if you make it all the way to the grim wastes of saskatchewan I'll triple it



4X... in poutines for Montreal


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Aevolve

isispelican said:


>




Can hear The Safety Fire being generally awesome in the background.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The guy with the glasses reminds me of bill nye crossed with bill gates for some reason.


----------



## anomynous

That's Mrak.


----------



## ROAR

isispelican said:


>




Just wanted to quote this video a few posts below where it was OP'd.
So you see how unnecessary it was.


And apparently GW said late June release for this next album....


----------



## Jackrat

bulb said:


> Thanks dude!
> We are actually playing all the songs at the exact same tempo as the album, but you aren't the first to ask us if we sped it up live, not really sure, if anything we actually dropped the click on the last riff so matt can slow that section down to whatever speed he wants, but the rest is at album tempo


I think people are wondering this because sometimes Matt will switch up a groove in certain sections on rare occasions, I notice it in Icarus sometimes and The Walk but not always.


----------



## bulb

Jackrat said:


> I think people are wondering this because sometimes Matt will switch up a groove in certain sections on rare occasions, I notice it in Icarus sometimes and The Walk but not always.



Yeah he will change some grooves or embellish/improvise existing sections, however he is always doing it to the click so the tempos are always the same as the album.


----------



## isispelican

everybody go to 3:50 and listen to spencer!!


----------



## jjfiegel

I have five different boners right now


----------



## Scrubface05

High screamin spencer..right on. 

Anyone else think its funny how he always rips his monitors out during shows?
He did it on Fri in NYC and sounded better haha. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wra5nlN0xU
:55ish lol


----------



## matt397

isispelican said:


> everybody go to 3:50 and listen to spencer!!
> ]



Holy shit Sponce ! I can't remember the last time I got goosebumps listening to that song ! Can't believe how much his voice has improved. The part at 3:50 was meh, but the whole performace was fuckin brutal.

I read somewhere that Periphery are working out a tour offer with Meshuggah


----------



## JamesM

Spencer got soooo good soooo fast.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Spencer is a great example of how hard work can make you fucking amazing. That high note was awesome, and the doubled growls with Elliot were also awesome.


----------



## toiletstand

keeps getting better and better


----------



## space frog

toiletstand said:


> keeps getting better and better


----------



## bulb

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Spencer is a great example of how hard work can make you fucking amazing. That high note was awesome, and the doubled growls with Elliot were also awesome.



Haha I guess a lot of people didn't catch that as a joke! It was a little gag for the last day of tour, he decided to replace some screams with 80's style singing, probably cuz he listens to steel panther all the time hehe. I almost fucked up from laughing when he did that instead of the first scream he does when zyglrox starts hahah


----------



## MobiusR

bulb said:


> Haha I guess a lot of people didn't catch that as a joke! It was a little gag for the last day of tour, he decided to replace some screams with 80's style singing, probably cuz he listens to steel panther all the time hehe. I almost fucked up from laughing when he did that instead of the first scream he does when zyglrox starts hahah





LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Cadavuh

I was definitely impressed with Spencer's show when I saw you guys with Protest in Tempe. He was really spot on.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Well, just the fact of him progressing to be able to hits that high, perfectly, and growl so well and low, is amazing. Even if was a joke, i was impressed.


----------



## JamesM

This video makes me happy.


----------



## Scrubface05

Spencer really has gotten insane, I can't wait to hear his vocals on the new album.


----------



## toiletstand

awesome. \o/ STEVE HOLT APPROVES


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah I wasn't really huge on Spencer or Elliot a year or so ago but both, especially Elliot, sound a lot less whiny and seem to have a lot more power behind them.


----------



## samdaman87

toiletstand said:


> awesome. \o/ STEVE HOLT APPROVES


More like King Diamond approves


----------



## Volteau

Also, Misha lost weight.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hookers and cocaine, well played Jake.


----------



## TheFerryMan

so Bulb, Can MarkyMark's brother stay on bass? cause he really should/


----------



## Hybrid138

One of the many reasons I can't wait for the new album is to hear Spencer's improvement. From the first album to when I saw them live, it was a drastic change. He was incredible. It's like he fixed everything I wasn't fond of from the first album and some how perfected what I loved.


----------



## samdaman87

I want that new CD to drop so bad. Definitely want to hear some new stuff when they come around town for Summer Slaughter


----------



## slumber_party

Has everyone seen this? Matt is fucking god on the drums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8B_vtNChE0


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I was at that show at the Troc. Got some fried chicken afterwards. It was a pretty cool night, especially seeing all the guys from the bands in their underwear.


----------



## JouniK86

It appears that our band's drummer made a cover of Buttersnips


----------



## The Buttmonkey

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Hookers and cocaine, well played Jake.



When I was hangin out with Jake after the Atlanta show he referred to those too. Hmmm I detect a pattern!


----------



## Dan Halen

Periphery: Periphery 2: Hookers & Cocaine


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## ROAR

^does no one read through threads anymore?


----------



## matt397

eastguitar said:


> Interview




Seriously, does no one even read the thread they post in any more ? 

F'kin


----------



## Fiction

ROAR said:


> ^does no one read through threads anymore?





matt397 said:


> Seriously, does no one even read the thread they post in any more ?



Really, guys? It's not that much of a nuisance, it's all of 10cm on your screen.

I can't believe he didn't check all *238* pages incase someone had posted an interview that he was only trying to help with.


----------



## matt397

Fiction said:


> I can't believe he didn't check all *238* pages incase someone had posted an interview that he was only trying to help with.



2 pages wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Fiction

Yeah, but he doesn't know its 2 pages back.. I'm not going to get into an argument, but no need to be a dick over 1 post that doesn't affect you in any way whatsoever.


----------



## eastguitar

Fiction said:


> Yeah, but he doesn't know its 2 pages back.. I'm not going to get into an argument, but no need to be a dick over 1 post that doesn't affect you in any way whatsoever.



dont worry, my friend, I just wanted to contribute to the thread. I did not noticed that the interview was already published and in fact will not be checking the thread every day. I do not have time. In addition, as you rightly say, we do not want to discuss. Greetings!


----------



## ROAR

haha it was the previous page. 
And it was only a joke, no need to lash out.


No response on GW saying late June release????


----------



## Dan

To all above


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I wish I could ban all hate and bitching from this thread. Periphery is too good for any small level of bickering in their thread.

May peace reign upon thou brothers.


----------



## drmosh

matt397 said:


> 2 pages wouldn't hurt...



and your posts are really contributing a lot to the thread


----------



## space frog

ROAR said:


> No response on GW saying late June release????



That would be awesome



drmosh said:


> and your posts are really contributing a lot to the thread


----------



## tbb529

ROAR said:


> No response on GW saying late June release????



When my buddy asked Jake for an estimated release date after their show in Raleigh, he told us late June as well, so I'd say that's accurate info.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Where's that interview with Misha and Petrucci that was supposed to happen?


----------



## jjfiegel

Well, in that Sirius interview, the interviewer said that someone in Sumeria had say July 3 for release, but neither Misha nor Spencer knew anything about that.


----------



## ROAR

Good stuff! 
So it's Periphery II, then Juggernaut next year?
IIRC
Good to see them getting some decent coverage as well.
Can't wait till they become a lot more popular and start getting hate!
Gonna be awesome to hear people's reasoning for that!
Just like when Opeth became less Ghost Reveries and more Heritage,
what a bunch of assholes for making the music they want.
I hope Periphery sounds the same forever


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> Good stuff!
> So it's Periphery II, then Juggernaut next year?
> IIRC
> Good to see them getting some decent coverage as well.
> Can't wait till they become a lot more popular and start getting hate!
> Gonna be awesome to hear people's reasoning for that!
> Just like when Opeth became less Ghost Reveries and more Heritage,
> what a bunch of assholes for making the music they want.
> I hope Periphery sounds the same forever



Start getting hate? We have been getting hated on pretty hard for a while now, im pretty sure it's officially not cool to like us now haha!


----------



## bulb

Kenji20022 said:


> Where's that interview with Misha and Petrucci that was supposed to happen?



April issue of Total Guitar! The first time i made the cover of a magazine!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I love you guys, does that make me uncool? 
Fuck the haters, Periphery is awesome.


----------



## bulb

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I love you guys, does that make me uncool?
> Fuck the haters, Periphery is awesome.



It makes you cool to me haha.
And i don't mind haters, i would prefer that people hate us instead of not talking about us at all


----------



## anomynous

Looks like I get to see Periphery twice this summer. You're doing the pre & post SS shows with BTBAM & JFAC, and the first one is in St Louis (sauget technically) I'll be home for that, then the Springfield one at the very end I'll be down there for school.


Excited.

EDIT: Turns out they're the first date and the last date of this tour cycle. Awesome.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Extreme fanboy-ism engage!... Misha thinks i'm cool


----------



## Jonathan20022

Haha sweet! Some part of me thought it was going to be a video, but I'll definitely look into that issue! Are you guys mixing up the setlist a bit for SS? Or can we expect something similar?


----------



## Volteau

bulb said:


> It makes you cool to me haha.
> And i don't mind haters, i would prefer that people hate us instead of not talking about us at all



No press is bad press state of mind?


----------



## ROAR

bulb said:


> It makes you cool to me haha.
> And i don't mind haters, i would prefer that people hate us instead of not talking about us at all



I always play your music around people who don't like it.
You'd be surprised how many change their minds when
they actually listen to a couple of songs instead of 10 seconds
and judging it from that


----------



## Universe74

Come to British Columbia FFS.


----------



## bulb

Here is the interview that i did with John Petrucci for Total Guitar magazine! Interview: John Petrucci's 7 steps to prog guitar greatness | MusicRadar.com


----------



## eastguitar

Periphery in SummerSlam... this sound is awesome!!!!


----------



## eastguitar

bulb said:


> Here is the interview that i did with John Petrucci for Total Guitar magazine! Interview: John Petrucci's 7 steps to prog guitar greatness | MusicRadar.com



Incredibles Pics!!!!


----------



## guitarister7321

isispelican said:


> everybody go to 3:50 and listen to spencer!!



ZOMG I was at that show! They fucking nailed every song perfectly.


----------



## bulb

Here is some cool footage from Manila!


----------



## VILARIKA

It must be awesome to leave from your hometown, go to a total different country you've never been to, and meet thousands of kids that are into your music. What a feeling that must be...


----------



## Aevolve

bulb said:


> Manila footage



I feel like the crowds in other countries are a lot more active and enthusiastic than crowds in the states.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

yes

Atlanta wasn't as energetic constantly.


----------



## toiletstand

people from other countries appreciate bands more than we do. when they get tours over there its an event/big deal for them. lots of US fans can sometimes be jaded? is that the right word?


edit: just read through that interview. great pics! id be wearing a constant huge smile if i was able to hang out with my guitar heroes!


----------



## Volteau

bulb said:


> Here is the interview that i did with John Petrucci for Total Guitar magazine! Interview: John Petrucci's 7 steps to prog guitar greatness | MusicRadar.com



Nice interview. I can't imagine how elated you must have felt to be next to Petrucci himself, very down-to-earth dude though he is.


----------



## space frog

VILARIKA said:


> It must be awesome to leave from your hometown, go to a total different country you've never been to, and meet thousands of kids that are into your music. What a feeling that must be...



Meeting people at shows in my hometown that dig my band is already awesome, I think I will explode from happiness the day it happens around the world (if that day comes )


----------



## bulb

VILARIKA said:


> It must be awesome to leave from your hometown, go to a total different country you've never been to, and meet thousands of kids that are into your music. What a feeling that must be...



The only way i can describe that feeling is "surreal". 
I feel the same way about touring with DT and meeting Petrucci.
Its like, i know it happened, but it still feels like it was all a dream or something, doesn't feel real haha.


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, when the new album comes out, you should have a bonus dvd with all of the studio updates you guys posted all in one continuous video!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Was the entire interview on that website that was posted or did some of it get cut off of each segment?


----------



## bulb

AirJordanStaal said:


> Was the entire interview on that website that was posted or did some of it get cut off of each segment?



I think its an abridged version


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Alright I thought so..guess I have to buy the mag, that was a good read. It's funny hearing that Petrucci's kids are going "why can't you play like that?" to him. Having their cousin playing the same style of music probably just increases those kinds of questions.


----------



## MiPwnYew

bulb said:


> Here is some cool footage from Manila!






Everytime I see new footage with Spencer, it saddens me..












Because I'm dying for the new album and he's absolutely slaying it live


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah Spencer is killing it live, they all are. Everyone was spot on when i saw them. I loved the groove Jeff had going too when i saw em.


----------



## Cynic

Spencer Drunk Karaoke Kelly Clarkson You&#39;ve Gone Since Been - YouTube

Dear God, it's beautiful...


----------



## space frog

Cynic said:


> Spencer Drunk Karaoke Kelly Clarkson You&#39;ve Gone Since Been - YouTube
> 
> Dear God, it's beautiful...



At first I was like 

Then I was like 

And at the end I was like


----------



## 3074326

Cynic said:


> Spencer Drunk Karaoke Kelly Clarkson You&#39;ve Gone Since Been - YouTube
> 
> Dear God, it's beautiful...



bulb are you guys gonna release a version of this without vocals


----------



## Guamskyy

Lol yeah, filipino's LOVE their karaoke  Spencer killed that shit!


----------



## Gabe_LTD

For all you periphery fans, here is Spencer singing Kelly clarkson drunk. ( just thought you ss.org members would enjoy this )
Seriously after watching this IT makes me want them to do a studio worthy cover of this song. 
Oh well enjoy guys !



Edit: oh shit Sorry mods I should of posted this in this in periphery thread instead of making a new thread.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

inb4 merge


----------



## jjfiegel

I love how he still props up his leg.


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> The only way i can describe that feeling is "surreal".
> I feel the same way about touring with DT and meeting Petrucci.
> Its like, i know it happened, but it still feels like it was all a dream or something, doesn't feel real haha.


I can only imagine. I don't think I would be able to talk, let alone conduct an interview with, with Mr.Petrucci.

Btw did he show you how to engage killzone mode?


----------



## Xaios

*Bulb:* I have crappy technique.



If that's the case, I don't think there's an adjective in the dictionary that accurately describes how bad my technique is. If we're using the same scale, what I would say about myself is "I have the technique of a leprous prostitute who ate their own fingers for sustenance after carving off their own arms with a dull spoon."


----------



## space frog

Xaios said:


> *Bulb:* I have crappy technique.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, I don't think there's an adjective in the dictionary that accurately describes how bad my technique is. If we're using the same scale, what I would say about myself is "I have the technique of a leprous prostitute who ate their own fingers for sustenance after carving off their own arms with a dull spoon."



How long did it take you to compose that lmfao


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Spencer.


----------



## toiletstand

found this on the mayhem cruise site: new promo pic







and speaking of, is anyone thinking of going?


----------



## anomynous

So when's the band going to get a permanent bassist?


----------



## Xiphos68

anomynous said:


> So when's the band going to get a permanent bassist?



I wouldn't be surprised if Mark's brother get's the job.

I highly doubt that Nolly will be leaving RSF for Periphery, he's got his own thing going for him you know?
Plus, he lives on the otherside, well... that didn't stop Elliot being with Tesseract though. Who knows?


----------



## anomynous

I assume it would be Jeff, but I figure it would be official by now.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I hope it's Jeff. He seemed like a pretty cool guy when i saw them in Seattle!


----------



## HighGain510

toiletstand said:


> found this on the mayhem cruise site: new promo pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and speaking of, is anyone thinking of going?



That's a badass photo, I hadn't seen that one before! 



anomynous said:


> So when's the band going to get a permanent bassist?



I would think it's either a toss-up between Jeff or Nolly. Personally I'd love to see Jeff get it because I'm selfish and would love to see more material coming from Red Seas Fire!  I saw Periphery in Baltimore and Jeff was fantastic! I don't know what his writing skills are like, so I know Nolly brings a lot to the table there but if he's Mrak's brother, well.....


----------



## toiletstand

there's something in them holcomb genes.


----------



## Xaios

Gotta give it to Spencer, the man grows a pretty awesome beard. You could just picture him in a blue/grey business suit sitting in an easy chair, reading Charles Dickens whilst sipping a glass of Pinot Noir with a beard like that.


----------



## space frog

Xaios said:


> Gotta give it to Spencer, the man grows a pretty awesome beard. You could just picture him in a blue/grey business suit sitting in an easy chair, reading Charles Dickens whilst sipping a glass of Pinot Noir with a beard like that.



Or highlands scotch, cuban cigar in a good ole dressing gown, near the fire in a cozy living room.


----------



## Xaios

Maybe a red and black velvet smoking jacket and a pair of hush puppies? 

And yeah, a cigar would work, but I'm thinking a mahogany tobacco pipe would just be that much more dapper.


----------



## space frog

Tobacco pipe and velvet jacket/hush puppies combo wins XD

btw just watched this and realized how much Luke and Spencer look alike...


----------



## Xaios

So yeah, with a beard like that, the answer is to become a cast member on "Mad Men."


----------



## thedonal

Being rather late to the party (as ever!), I've FINALLY ordered the album.

Looking forward to putting it on heavy rotation.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Do you think you guys could do a full on cover of Since You've Been Gone? Maybe include it as a bonus track on the album or something, like what Amon Amarth did after Johan Hegg sang Aerials at karaoke. That would be ridiculously awesome.


----------



## toiletstand

lil something something for "Periphery 2: This time It's The EP after the Album"


----------



## Ralyks

toiletstand said:


> lil something something for "Periphery 2: This time It's The EP after the Album"



If there is an EP in the vein of the Icarus EP after the second album, PLEASE let it be called this.


----------



## jjfiegel

Periphery 2.5: Even More Personal Than Before


----------



## Housty00

Or just Juggernaut? Yeah, I like that.


----------



## kamello

Periphery, The Holcomb Conspiracy.....REALOEDA746RY9EFU


----------



## Mwoit

For the PTH / Periphery / Jeff Loomis / TSF tour, did you guys play Racecar and let the Loomis come on stage for the solo?


----------



## VILARIKA

Nope.


----------



## Malkav

toiletstand said:


>


 
Matt looks like Paul Wardingham's brother or something here


----------



## Guitarholic

HighGain510 said:


> That's a badass photo, I hadn't seen that one before!
> 
> 
> 
> I would think it's either a toss-up between Jeff or Nolly. Personally I'd love to see Jeff get it because I'm selfish and would love to see more material coming from Red Seas Fire!  I saw Periphery in Baltimore and Jeff was fantastic! I don't know what his writing skills are like, so I know Nolly brings a lot to the table there but if he's Mrak's brother, well.....



No plans right now to add a full-time bass player. The band is happy with the current line-up and have plenty of guys who can jump in to fill-in. It's quite amazing though to have great players like Nolly and Jeff help out. Can't thank them enough, that's for sure.


----------



## Gryphon

Going through pics of the tour, is Loomis back to using Dual Rectifiers or was that a backup?


----------



## Lukifer

So I read that Bulb posted his actual Pod XT patch on here at one point and time. I was wondering if anyone can hook me up with the link because I want the Official Bulb XT tone, not one some dude made and named it Bulb or whatever ya know.


----------



## samdaman87

Lukifer said:


> So I read that Bulb posted his actual Pod XT patch on here at one point and time. I was wondering if anyone can hook me up with the link because I want the Official Bulb XT tone, not one some dude made and named it Bulb or whatever ya know.


I have it saved here in my library, bro! I can send it to you if you like but remember that you need the metal shop pack first for in order to use it. Send me a PM when you are ready


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

So according to Misha, the new album has three guest solo's. 
Mark Okubo
Wes Hauch 
And i can't remember the third.  

(Misha i'll delete this if you want me to.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its swyse


----------



## toiletstand

yeah who wants to be surprised anyway :|


----------



## space frog

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So according to Misha, the new album has three guest solo's.
> Mark Okubo
> Wes Hauch
> And i can't remember the third.
> 
> (Misha i'll delete this if you want me to.)



Lol Mark like never does solos for VoM, pretty stoked to hear what this sounds like.


----------



## mithologian

space frog said:


> Lol Mark like never does solos for VoM, pretty stoked to hear what this sounds like.



Dont know if 0:30 counts as a solo but 00:54 does


00:40


----------



## VILARIKA

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So according to Misha, the new album has three guest solo's.
> Mark Okubo
> Wes Hauch
> And i can't remember the third.
> 
> (Misha i'll delete this if you want me to.)



It was Bruce Wayne/Batman.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ How could i have forgot?!?!?!


----------



## bulb

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So according to Misha, the new album has three guest solo's.
> Mark Okubo
> Wes Hauch
> And i can't remember the third.
> 
> (Misha i'll delete this if you want me to.)



Well Wes is the only correct person on that list haha!


----------



## bulb

mithologian said:


> Dont know if 0:30 counts as a solo but 00:54 does
> 
> 
> 00:40




Haha i did that solo in Enter My Dreams at 00:54


----------



## drmosh

mithologian said:


> Dont know if 0:30 counts as a solo but 00:54 does




didn't bulbo play that second one?


----------



## VILARIKA

The Bamboozle date draws closer and closer, yet the money in my wallet doesn't get any larger...


----------



## Sikthness

bulb said:


> Haha i did that solo in Enter My Dreams at 00:54



that is such a killer little solo.


----------



## -JR-

bulb said:


> Well Wes is the only correct person on that list haha!



Would Nolly be one of those doing a guest solo?


----------



## bulb

-JR- said:


> Would Nolly be one of those doing a guest solo?



Nah, however he did co-produce and play all the bass parts on the album and is credited appropriately!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

bulb said:


> Nah, however he did co-produce and play all the bass parts on the album and is credited appropriately!


 
Sweet!


----------



## toiletstand

cant wait!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I thought you said Mark was one, my bad!!!


----------



## space frog

mithologian said:


> Dont know if 0:30 counts as a solo but 00:54 does
> 
> 
> 00:40




00:54 is cool, but it's bulb, and in Namaste, this is not really a solo aha, when I talk about solos, I reckon it should at least have one 16th note in it  It's a cool lead line though, and Mark does a dickton of great leads and riffs. I would love to have him do a guest riff on my album


----------



## Mwoit

bulb said:


> Nah, however he did co-produce and play all the bass parts on the album and is credited appropriately!



I hope in that case, Nolly lays some.... BASS SOLOS.


----------



## swollenpickle

I love Bass Solos~


----------



## Guitarholic

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So according to Misha, the new album has three guest solo's.
> Mark Okubo
> Wes Hauch
> And i can't remember the third.
> 
> (Misha i'll delete this if you want me to.)




Hahahahaha. I could tell you ... but then I would have to kill you! 

You will all be blown away by the guest solos!!!


----------



## Guitarholic

Gryphon said:


> Going through pics of the tour, is Loomis back to using Dual Rectifiers or was that a backup?



Pretty sure that was the PTH gear you saw. As the headlining band they already had their gear on stage while the support bands were playing. This is what Loomis was using on the tour: RIGGED: JEFF LOOMIS | MetalSucks


----------



## VILARIKA

Guitarholic said:


> Hahahahaha. I could tell you ... but then I would have to kill you!
> 
> You will all be blown away by the guest solos!!!



Then kill me.


----------



## JakePeriphery

The rectifiers were Today I Caught The Plague's, I know what everyone else was using but I'm not trying to blow up any endorsee spots haha

Oh yeah and the guest solos... muwhahahaha just you fuckers wait!


----------



## -JR-

JakePeriphery said:


> Oh yeah and the guest solos... muwhahahaha just you fuckers wait!



Uncle John solo?


----------



## Lukifer

-JR- said:


> Uncle John solo?



Oh man. That would be insane!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Uncle Beartr00chi you mean.


----------



## GSingleton

rackbar?


----------



## space frog

-JR- said:


> Uncle John solo?



You sir just gave me a boner


----------



## Scrubface05

I hope there's a solo from Bave in there somewhere!


----------



## BaptizedBurning

Wow, this thread is huge. I didn't realize Periphery was so popular.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its makes sense given mishas join date


----------



## Ralyks

-JR- said:


> Uncle John solo?



God yes please


----------



## makeitreign




----------



## bulb

makeitreign said:


>



I'm sorry, im an old school forumer, i don't really "get" all that stuff, i keeps it real (or something)
I don't even get what the big deal is with rep, people get way butthurt over neg rep, like getting neg rep makes your dick wither away or something


----------



## bulb

ofuck here it comes...


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> ofuck here it comes...



I think its just more of a recognition thing. like an "Oh i liked you post, it was funny." without having to say anything. BUT notifications are annoying when its just likes.


----------



## JoeyBTL

its all about how big your e-dick is brahahh.


----------



## makeitreign

bulb said:


> I'm sorry, im an old school forumer, i don't really "get" all that stuff, i keeps it real (or something)
> I don't even get what the big deal is with rep, people get way butthurt over neg rep, like getting neg rep makes your dick wither away or something



I's jus messin man.

And yeah, the anusanguish over neg rep is stupid.

But I do have a question. How do you pan guitars with 3 guitarists? I've started to realize that the way I write could use a 3rd, and I'd like to know how to throw it all in there without getting too dense and overwhelming.

2 on each side and 1 in the middle?
3 in the middle?
2 on one side and 1 on the other?
All instruments on one side and just let Spencer have the other?


----------



## bulb

makeitreign said:


> I's jus messin man.
> 
> And yeah, the anusanguish over neg rep is stupid.
> 
> But I do have a question. How do you pan guitars with 3 guitarists? I've started to realize that the way I write could use a 3rd, and I'd like to know how to throw it all in there without getting too dense and overwhelming.
> 
> 2 on each side and 1 in the middle?
> 3 in the middle?
> 2 on one side and 1 on the other?
> All instruments on one side and just let Spencer have the other?



If there are 3 guitar parts, it's usually either 2 on each side and then 1 double tracked panned almost as hard and with the volume dropped a bit or 2 on each side and one in the center, just depends on what kinda riff the 3rd guitar is playing.


----------



## makeitreign

bulb said:


> If there are 3 guitar parts, it's usually either 2 on each side and then 1 double tracked panned almost as hard and with the volume dropped a bit or 2 on each side and one in the center, just depends on what kinda riff the 3rd guitar is playing.



Thanks man. I guess I'll have to fuck with it and see what works.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Video gear tour RSF style pweease?


----------



## bulb

cant tell if trolling or trolling


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What? You guys did one? :s 

I know you guys did the pic thing on fb, but like, a video thing with little playing clips too?


----------



## Addison90

space frog said:


> Lol Mark like never does solos for VoM, pretty stoked to hear what this sounds like.



It's Not Safe to Swim Today at 0:53
All Eyes Look Ahead at 0:37

i'm expecting some tricky-proggy riffs (the outro part from 'Codex' for example) from Marc


----------



## space frog

Addison90 said:


> It's Not Safe to Swim Today at 0:53
> All Eyes Look Ahead at 0:37
> 
> i'm expecting some tricky-proggy riffs (the outro part from 'Codex' for example) from Marc



you're right, he does solos 

And I would expect those riffs as well


----------



## samdaman87

I can't wait for the new album! I hope there will be more 7 string exclusive songs. I just cant go back to playing 6's anymore.


----------



## Sikthness

I actually hope there are mostly 6 string songs. I've always felt they were the strongest. Then again I like pretty much all their songs. But Insomnia and ANM > *. I also really, really, hope there is another epic ala Racecar.


----------



## SDM305

I do not know how true this is, but a july 3rd release date and a guest solo by john petrucci.

Photos of Periphery | Facebook


----------



## brutalwizard

ohh yeah?


----------



## toiletstand

awww yeah


----------



## MobiusR

OH GOD OH GOD PETRUCCI? OH GOD


----------



## isispelican

.,.,yesyeyseyseysyesyes


----------



## Dan Halen

THE GODS. THEY'VE HEARD OUR CRIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt397

Aww shit, son ! Almost, _Almost _as excited as I would be if it were a Guthrie Govan appearence.


----------



## jjfiegel

take my money now please


----------



## anomynous

Not really shocked at the Petrucci



Please let there be a vinyl release on release day, and not 6 months down the road again.


EDIT: The Faceless "later this year"? Keene said it would definitely be out before Summer Slaughter


----------



## Hauschild

This is gonna be soooo good!


----------



## metal_sam14

I am speechless, it is like all my dreams have come true


----------



## 3074326

brutalwizard said:


> ohh yeah?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

A friend and I were debating whether the new Periphery album would come out in June or July. He said that they wouldn't be mean enough to make us wait 'til July. Looks like he was wrong.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit, yes. So much win.


----------



## bulb

Ocara-Jacob said:


> A friend and I were debating whether the new Periphery album would come out in June or July. He said that they wouldn't be mean enough to make us wait 'til July. Looks like he was wrong.



We put out our debut just over 2 years ago, we also released an ep just over a year ago. Seeing as how a lot of bands take 3+ years to put out full length albums and how we would never sacrifice quality to meet deadlines, i think you will see we aren't being mean at all haha!


----------



## Ralyks

Effin' sweet... but what's the album called?


----------



## JoeyBTL

This makes me happy.


----------



## anomynous

Ralyks said:


> Effin' sweet... but what's the album called?



Periphery II: The Riffery Strikes Back


----------



## bulb

Periphery II: This Time It's Personal


----------



## Ralyks

bulb said:


> Periphery II: This Time It's Personal



That alone may make it album of the year.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Misha is wrong, it's actually:

Periphery II: Red Two Checking In


----------



## AirJordanStaal

bulb said:


> We put out our debut just over 2 years ago, we also released an ep just over a year ago. Seeing as how a lot of bands take 3+ years to put out full length albums and how we would never sacrifice quality to meet deadlines, i think you will see we aren't being mean at all haha!



You sir are a meanie, i want my periphery and i want it now!


----------



## Dan Halen

words that only the truest of true truthiness can form.^


----------



## hypotc

Would be fun if everyone was thinking Misha was trolling with "Periphery II: This Time It's Personal", and it actually turned out to be the title.


----------



## Mwoit

Did the Roadrunner cutbacks affect Periphery at all?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

hypotc said:


> Would be fun if everyone was thinking Misha was trolling with "Periphery II: This Time It's Personal", and it actually turned out to be the title.



To be honest, I'm not even thinking Misha is trolling us with that title since he has said it in so many situations (interviews, formspring (IIRC) and here on SSO), but who knows. Maybe he's trolling that he's trolling or maybe he's just trolling.


----------



## gordonbombay

I do not care what it is called. Once I get the album, I only know songs by the numbers. I rarely pay attention to titles. I do hope that it is called "this time its personal". I love non serious names. My own bands name is "My Battle Axe Needs New Griptape".


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

gordonbombay said:


> I do not care what it is called. Once I get the album, I only know songs by the numbers. I rarely pay attention to titles. I do hope that it is called "this time its personal". I love non serious names. My own bands name is "My Battle Axe Needs New Griptape".



Yea and when it comes (and if it comes) to popularity, only thing that matters is the bandname. Especially if you're gonna promote through interwebs like Periphery does a lot, people that have never heard of you may not listen to you if the name doesn't get their attention... Or that's what I do at least.


----------



## isispelican

found this on their facebook





lulz


----------



## metal_sam14

isispelican said:


> found this on their facebook
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8628778930_513428929_9209048_1933100988_n.jpg
> lulz



Died...


----------



## Addison90

isispelican said:


> found this on their facebook
> 
> lulz



wtf noooo can't unsee


----------



## FormerlyVintage

isispelican said:


> found this on their facebook
> 
> lulz



DAT ASS


----------



## anomynous

I can't wait to hear the all new materials that will be on the new album


----------



## The Beard

^ that took me a second  I was like, "dude...that song's not gonna be on the new alb...OH WAIT WOW"


----------



## osmosis2259

anomynous said:


> I can't wait to hear the all new materials that will be on the new album


----------



## VILARIKA

I see July 3rd?

EDIT:






So a solo from Wes, Petrucci, and Batman. Sweet.

And the title of the album is great: The Highly Anticipated New Album


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Darndiddilydoo Misha, I can't believe you took Petrucci over me for the guest solo om your record .


----------



## space frog

VILARIKA said:


> And the title of the album is great: The Highly Anticipated New Album



I would  if it was

Also,  for Petrucci


----------



## Xaios

That Facebook photo killed me. Mark and that sandwich alone...


----------



## samdaman87

Lol that facebook pic is going straight to my desktop! Hahah everytime I turn on my laptop I am going to chuckle to this upon months.


----------



## Ralyks

Exclusive: Periphery Officially Announce July 3 Release Date for New Album | Guitar World

GUTHRIE GOVAN?!


----------



## TimTomTum

Exclusive: Periphery Officially Announce July 3 Release Date for New Album | Guitar World

Guthrie Govan, Wes Hauch AND John Petrucci. Man, how did you manage that guys? Awesome. So. Fucking. Stoked.


----------



## Guitarholic

TimTomTum said:


> Exclusive: Periphery Officially Announce July 3 Release Date for New Album | Guitar World
> 
> Guthrie Govan, Wes Hauch AND John Petrucci. Man, how did you manage that guys? Awesome. So. Fucking. Stoked.



Helps when you're friends with those guys


----------



## matt397

Guthrie Govan ? Guthrie Fucking Govan ?! Nah, I'm dreaming, there's just no way. Now that It's been confirmed I want to hear every juicy detail how this came about.


----------



## ddtonfire




----------



## ZXIIIT

_"Guitar World reached out to Periphery for confirmation, *and we can now say that the as-yet-untitled album* is indeed coming out July 3 via Sumerian Records."_

How many times has bulb mentioned the album title? lol


----------



## jjfiegel

ZOMB13 said:


> _"Guitar World reached out to Periphery for confirmation, *and we can now say that the as-yet-untitled album* is indeed coming out July 3 via Sumerian Records."_
> 
> How many times has bulb mentioned the album title? lol



Probably because it's still a little hard to believe for some people. Hell, if Misha hadn't said "This Time It's Personal" is the title countless times, I would have a hard time believing it too.


----------



## Rook

Maybe Bulb's trolling. 

I don't think he is, but if I were him I'd come up with any old name for the people asking. You don't release album titles that far in advance and he's been pretty hush about just about every other detail. Who knows?


Enter bulb, confirming he wasn't trolling for my lolling.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Guthrie Govan and Petrucci on the same album...with Perihpery. If there was ever a chance for my ears to literally blow a load, it's this.


----------



## btbamthewell

No mention of the double album? So am I to assume that both albums are being released the same day?


----------



## jjfiegel

No. They had to delay Juggernaut. It'll probably come out early next year.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Either way, it's just an album title, has no effect on the music, but does provide initial lols.


----------



## Guitarholic

matt397 said:


> Guthrie Govan ? Guthrie Fucking Govan ?! Nah, I'm dreaming, there's just no way. Now that It's been confirmed I want to hear every juicy detail how this came about.



Pretty straight forward story. Misha and I met Guthrie last year at NAMM. I stayed in touch with him and and when the guys were brainstorming who to ask for a guest solo his name come up. I got Misha in touch with him and the rest is history. It's a really sick solo. Just good old Guthrie-style tastiness!


----------



## isispelican

GUTHRIE FUCKING SON GOHAN


----------



## matt397

Guitarholic said:


> Pretty straight forward story. Misha and I met Guthrie last year at NAMM. I stayed in touch with him and and when the guys were brainstorming who to ask for a guest solo his name come up. I got Misha in touch with him and the rest is history. It's a really sick solo. Just good old Guthrie-style tastiness!



I was expecting more along the lines of the guys were brainstorming who to ask for guest solo and then the lights went dim and the room filled with smoke and then appeared an outline of a thin scraggly long haired man holding a guitar, they just so happen to be recording the whole event, he layed down the sickest groovetactular tasty lick any of us mortal men have ever heard and then disappeared as quickly as he came....but, yeah, either way it all ends in a guthrie spot on the album so, yay


----------



## FormerlyVintage

EDIT: nevermind, I messed up.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Ralyks said:


> Exclusive: Periphery Officially Announce July 3 Release Date for New Album | Guitar World
> 
> GUTHRIE GOVAN?!




...


----------



## prh

i swear with those guests and spencer's vocals they can do anything and this will be the best album ever


----------



## Hybrid138

Those guest solos are like doing extra credit for an exam you already got a perfect score on... beyond perfect...


----------



## toiletstand

very nice work jan! your next mission, should you choose to accept it will be to get chino moreno on some guest vocals! haha


----------



## Ralyks

I was gonna ask, any guest vocalists?


----------



## bulb

Noap


----------



## FormerlyVintage

bulb said:


> Noap


Oh lawdy! A Misha post without a like!


----------



## ROAR

^Contributing to the max


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Django said:


> Oh lawdy! A Misha post without a like!


I was so tempted to like that then unlike it then like it again, but I thought "It has remained pure so I shall not taint it."


----------



## space frog

Guthrie Govan, that is just awesome. I guess one song will just pause and then a good ole jazz standard will pop out of nowhere: Guthrie biitches lol.

No but really, it's funny cuz there's Guthrie and JP, so people forget about Wes Hauch, but on any other album people would be OOOOOOOOOOOOHHH Wes HAUCH :O


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Guthrie Govan AND John Petrucci solos on the new album? Damn it, how the hell did these guys manage that? My levels of want for this new material are fucking unbelievable!!!


----------



## Hybrid138

Holdsworth, Santana, and Steve Vai on Periphery III: Third Time's a Charm!


----------



## Valennic

Waiting for a preorder package thing. I love those little preorder package things with the shirts and such.

The small things in life ya know?


----------



## bulb

Valennic said:


> Waiting for a preorder package thing. I love those little preorder package things with the shirts and such.
> 
> The small things in life ya know?



Working on it, it will be ready soon! Trying to make Vinyl part of the potential packages!

Also, album preview:
Trancenoxious by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## synrgy

bulb said:


> Also, album preview:
> Trancenoxious by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Remind me to never click on any of your links again.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Easily the best band for me at the moment. I hope that they really name the album "Periphery II - This time it is personal"


----------



## samdaman87

I be shakin' it to the Trancenoxious, bro!


----------



## theo

Is that sidechain compression i'm hearing on the drums?


----------



## Xiphos68

I am looking forward to hearing Petrucci's and Guthrie's solos, but I am also really looking forward to hearing Wes's. 

I bet his will be pretty gnarly as well.


----------



## Valennic

bulb said:


> Working on it, it will be ready soon! Trying to make Vinyl part of the potential packages!
> 
> Also, album preview:
> Trancenoxious by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Yessss, I cannot wait. 

But I will anyway. 

Also, that track is pretty great. It would make great party music.


----------



## anomynous

bulb said:


> Working on it, it will be ready soon! Trying to make Vinyl part of the potential packages!
> 
> Also, album preview:
> Trancenoxious by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do vinyl



I don't like how Sumerian waits 6+ months after the album's out to do vinyl. Day and date with CD & digital please.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

anomynous said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how Sumerian waits 6+ months after the album's out to do vinyl. Day and date with CD & digital please.



Same reason DVD's for movies aren't released right away. They want you to buy both!


----------



## toiletstand

bulb said:


> Working on it, it will be ready soon! Trying to make Vinyl part of the potential packages!
> 
> Also, album preview:
> Trancenoxious by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Sebski

So when's the first single/album preview gonna come out? I've been absolutely buzzing for this ever since the album release date and guest solos got revealed.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sebski said:


> So when's the first single/album preview gonna come out? I've been absolutely buzzing for this ever since the album release date and guest solos got revealed.



This.


----------



## bulb

Soon my lambs, soon...


----------



## I Voyager

bulb said:


> Soon my lambs, soon...


----------



## samdaman87

Lol that horse is super creepy. What is that from?


----------



## gunshow86de

samdaman87 said:


> Lol that horse is super creepy. What is that from?



Secretariat II: Escape from the Glue Factory


----------



## FormerlyVintage

bulb said:


> Soon my lambs, soon...



"Sheepherder" confirmed as new album title.


----------



## The Uncreator

The Mothership | Facebook

New band with Spencer and Matt


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Django said:


> "Sheepherder" confirmed as new album title.


----------



## brutalwizard

so mrak went the ernie ball route huh?





neat


----------



## HighGain510

space frog said:


> Guthrie Govan, that is just awesome. I guess one song will just pause and then a good ole jazz standard will pop out of nowhere: Guthrie biitches lol.
> 
> No but really, it's funny cuz there's Guthrie and JP, so people forget about Wes Hauch, but on any other album people would be OOOOOOOOOOOOHHH Wes HAUCH :O



Haha yeah maybe it's just me but the solo I'm most excited to hear is Wes' solo on this album. Dude has WICKED chops, one of my favorite players out there.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

brutalwizard said:


> so mrak went the ernie ball route huh?
> 
> neat



I'd say it's more like unfair than neat. 

(ps. not even jealous)


----------



## Guitarholic

brutalwizard said:


> so mrak went the ernie ball route huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neat



Indeed he did. Thanks for reposting the photo I posted dude, haha. Saves me the trouble of uploading it to my photobucket account. 

That Koa is ... retarded. The top looks so perfect.


----------



## guitareben

Xiphos68 said:


> I am looking forward to hearing Petrucci's and Guthrie's solos, but I am also really looking forward to hearing Wes's.
> 
> I bet his will be pretty gnarly as well.



Wait wait wait, there is going to be a Guthrie Govan solo on the album? O.M.G!!!!!!!!!

Im a little out of date


----------



## The Uncreator

That finish makes me think of coffee.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

This may be a weird thing to say but I believe (/hope) that this release could bring a blow to illegal downloading within metal, if only for Periphery. The way they've built up their fanbase and the way they treat them now is very down to earth, very friendly and I feel as if the fanbase has been involved in the making of the new album, even though we obviously haven't, haha. I can't entirely put it into coherent words, but I wish the best for this album and I hope it gets inside the top 50 on the Billboard 200, that'd be super cool.


----------



## Amerikhastan

That koa top musicman.. beautiful.


----------



## bulb

Captain_Awesome said:


> This may be a weird thing to say but I believe (/hope) that this release could bring a blow to illegal downloading within metal, if only for Periphery. The way they've built up their fanbase and the way they treat them now is very down to earth, very friendly and I feel as if the fanbase has been involved in the making of the new album, even though we obviously haven't, haha. I can't entirely put it into coherent words, but I wish the best for this album and I hope it gets inside the top 50 on the Billboard 200, that'd be super cool.



Hey i appreciate the sentiment dude, and i hope you are right! Although record sales don't really put a lot of money in our pocket, they are very important for a band's future as they are how the music industry assesses the relevance and worth of a band.
First week sales especially affect a band's career over that album's cycle quite heavily, so make sure you guys get your preorders in haha, that really goes a long way for us!


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> Hey i appreciate the sentiment dude, and i hope you are right! Although record sales don't really put a lot of money in our pocket, they are very important for a band's future as they are how the music industry assesses the relevance and worth of a band.
> First week sales especially affect a band's career over that album's cycle quite heavily, so make sure you guys get your preorders in haha, that really goes a long way for us!



Speaking of which......C'mon with it already, when are the preorders going to be open ?


----------



## jjfiegel

I am anxiously waiting for the day I can pre-order.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

bulb said:


> Hey i appreciate the sentiment dude, and i hope you are right! Although record sales don't really put a lot of money in our pocket, they are very important for a band's future as they are how the music industry assesses the relevance and worth of a band.
> First week sales especially affect a band's career over that album's cycle quite heavily, so make sure you guys get your preorders in haha, that really goes a long way for us!




I look forward to the preorders  and is it about 20% you get from album sales? I suppose not much, but it'll pay for plastic spoons and suchlike paraphenelia


----------



## kn1feparty

The Uncreator said:


> That finish makes me think of coffee.



more like koaffee amirite?


----------



## Sikthness

Captain_Awesome said:


> I look forward to the preorders  and is it about 20% you get from album sales? I suppose not much, but it'll pay for plastic spoons and suchlike paraphenelia



I have never been involved in the music industry, just let me say that. but I heard in a radio interview w/ candlebox the other day that they got like 13% of record sales. Then another like 3% of that was given to the producer. Then another few % to their agent or something. He was basically saying you do make money w/ record sales, but really its touring and merch that puts money in a bands wallet. I've always been curious as to what percentage metal bands typically make on CD sales.


----------



## bulb

Sikthness said:


> I have never been involved in the music industry, just let me say that. but I heard in a radio interview w/ candlebox the other day that they got like 13% of record sales. Then another like 3% of that was given to the producer. Then another few % to their agent or something. He was basically saying you do make money w/ record sales, but really its touring and merch that puts money in a bands wallet. I've always been curious as to what percentage metal bands typically make on CD sales.



It's actually much worse than that.
That is what you make if you don't have any debt with your label.
If you do (which pretty much every band has to some degree, some more than others of course) then that % instead of going to you, goes back to paying back your debt.

So if you net 20% off of a cd (standard rates are more like 13-19% but we can use 20 for this example), but you owe your label 1000 dollars, you will have to sell 5000 dollars of cds just to net the 1000 dollars to pay back to them which is 5 times the money you owe them.

It seems that on my formspring, money/music seems to be the theme of the day, so i will post this here too:
The question was:
How much money on average does each guy get from a show after you split it amongst everybody.

My answer:
It really doesn't work like that. It's more like at the end of a tour, we take the money we have, we pay off the merch debt that we have from buying the shirts that we sold on tour and all the debts we have racked up, the bills for the van or the bus if we are doing that, pay back any money we had to loan if we had to fly or anything like that, then we pay our FOH guy, Merch guy, and any people we have hired to come on the road then we pay our booking agent their percentage, then management takes their percentage, then the business manager takes his, and then from what is left over, we split some to reinvest back into the band so we can put on bigger and better shows, and what is left over from that gets split between the band members.

In addition to all of that, just under half of the money you make gets paid back as self-employment tax, and if you are smart and have an LLC or Escorp or whatever (so that you are protected individually in contracts/potential debts) then your business also pays taxes on its income.


Next time you guys start wondering if the bands you enjoy are doing it for the money or doing it for the love, just think about that.


----------



## Winspear

^ Nice post! Yeah, I had a music business class in which we went over all the calculations for even what we would consider a mainstream commercially successful act and the income was ridiculously low, haha. The CD sales part really hit home.


----------



## hellraizer84

bulb said:


> It's actually much worse than that.
> That is what you make if you don't have any debt with your label.
> If you do (which pretty much every band has to some degree, some more than others of course) then that % instead of going to you, goes back to paying back your debt.
> 
> So if you net 20% off of a cd (standard rates are more like 13-19% but we can use 20 for this example), but you owe your label 1000 dollars, you will have to sell 5000 dollars of cds just to net the 1000 dollars to pay back to them which is 5 times the money you owe them.
> 
> It seems that on my formspring, money/music seems to be the theme of the day, so i will post this here too:
> The question was:
> How much money on average does each guy get from a show after you split it amongst everybody.
> 
> My answer:
> It really doesn't work like that. It's more like at the end of a tour, we take the money we have, we pay off the merch debt that we have from buying the shirts that we sold on tour and all the debts we have racked up, the bills for the van or the bus if we are doing that, pay back any money we had to loan if we had to fly or anything like that, then we pay our FOH guy, Merch guy, and any people we have hired to come on the road then we pay our booking agent their percentage, then management takes their percentage, then the business manager takes his, and then from what is left over, we split some to reinvest back into the band so we can put on bigger and better shows, and what is left over from that gets split between the band members.
> 
> In addition to all of that, just under half of the money you make gets paid back as self-employment tax, and if you are smart and have an LLC or Escorp or whatever (so that you are protected individually in contracts/potential debts) then your business also pays taxes on its income.
> 
> 
> Next time you guys start wondering if the bands you enjoy are doing it for the money or doing it for the love, just think about that.



amen brother!

on this subject i know they guys in tesseract have to subsidize what then do with online lesson and workshops ect,do any of you guys do this stuff or do you simply not have time?

and as i side track when the hell ya comin back to UK?haha cheers man


----------



## bulb

Yeah absolutely we do. Periphery is at best supplementary income, and it isn't a reliable flow either so we can never bank on it.
This common issue with bands is the main reason Matt started Bandhappy. And it is the reason that a ton of people in bands have been using that site too, because they need the money and that is a good way of making it.
I produce bands, and believe it or not all my gear trading has added up to some pretty good supplemental income as well. So i whored myself out for money (gearwise) haha


----------



## hellraizer84

bulb said:


> Yeah absolutely we do. Periphery is at best supplementary income, and it isn't a reliable flow either so we can never bank on it.
> This common issue with bands is the main reason Matt started Bandhappy. And it is the reason that a ton of people in bands have been using that site too, because they need the money and that is a good way of making it.
> I produce bands, and believe it or not all my gear trading has added up to some pretty good supplemental income as well. So i whored myself out for money (gearwise) haha



i hear that man haha we just opened a studio to do the same thing it like everything is against us haha we have the tunes but broke as fuck!im trying to rob peter to pay paul for an axe fx right now!my set up is just to complicated

i always wonder how bands afford any gear seroiusly,cos right now it seems impossible,also like catch 22 if you dont put the money in for decent gear then nothing will get any better but the flipside being you need to do something to afford trhe stuff...so depressing!

how did you guys get by in your earlier days?iv accepted the facdt ill never get an endorsement hahaha


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I feel as if this thread has become slightly depressing, dayum. If I was making some money, not enough to neccessarily break even, but enough to actually run a half decent tour, I'd do it for the love. I often look at Dillinger and wonder how the hell they survived through their early years, I can only imagine that they really fuckin' love the stage.


----------



## Sikthness

bulb said:


> Yeah absolutely we do. Periphery is at best supplementary income, and it isn't a reliable flow either so we can never bank on it.
> This common issue with bands is the main reason Matt started Bandhappy. And it is the reason that a ton of people in bands have been using that site too, because they need the money and that is a good way of making it.
> I produce bands, and believe it or not all my gear trading has added up to some pretty good supplemental income as well. So i whored myself out for money (gearwise) haha



In a weird way, I think illegal downloading and the fact a lot of bands don't make much money w/ cd sales or otherwise actually benefits the fans. I mean for one , you have people coming up w/ stuff like Bandhappy and giving lessons online. And I think it will encourage bands who really just love the music and their fans to strive to be the best they can be. Like you know you can't phone it in. You gotta kill it every night of every tour, and perfect your songs. Don't get me wrong, I wish the bands I listened to could make millions and didnt HAVE to do this extra stuff. But in a way it creates kinda a sink or swim mentality, where the weak (in this case, those who arent talented or love it enough) will not survive.


----------



## bulb

Captain_Awesome said:


> I feel as if this thread has become slightly depressing, dayum. If I was making some money, not enough to neccessarily break even, but enough to actually run a half decent tour, I'd do it for the love. I often look at Dillinger and wonder how the hell they survived through their early years, I can only imagine that they really fuckin' love the stage.



How would you pay your bills?
Your rent, car payment, insurance, cell phone, credit card etc.
Those all rack up during said tour, you can't pay those with love sadly...


----------



## anomynous

Even the fans' love?


----------



## I Voyager

How is babby formed demo by ThoSe FucKing HoRses on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I dig it.


----------



## MartinMTL

I Voyager said:


> How is babby formed demo by ThoSe FucKing HoRses on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> I dig it.



Absolutely wonderful. Can someone fill me in on what that song is? A Spencer side project? Maybe I missed a description somewhere...


----------



## isispelican

spencer and matts project The Mothership | Facebook


----------



## MartinMTL

ah, thanks! And I just realized that it was in the description. I fail. Nonetheless, I am very excited for this record.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

bulb said:


> How would you pay your bills?
> Your rent, car payment, insurance, cell phone, credit card etc.
> Those all rack up during said tour, you can't pay those with love sadly...



Damnit, Bulb!? Why can't everything be rainbows and butterflys? Why?


----------



## Hybrid138

Periphery baseball tee for album pre order?  maybe some purple content????


----------



## space frog

Captain_Awesome said:


> Damnit, Bulb!? Why can't everything be rainbows and butterflys? Why?


 
Dude that's just how it always is in life. If you wanna do something, there are always sacrifices to be made. Mostly if you wanna live for your passion, you must be willing to wash yourself with wet ones on tour and be poor for the time you will do music. I can't find the link atm but Shawn Spann from I the Breather posted something very inspiring about that on their facebook. Brings you back to earth. Gotta have the passion bro.


----------



## Imbrium998

bulb said:


> It's actually much worse than that.
> That is what you make if you don't have any debt with your label.
> If you do (which pretty much every band has to some degree, some more than others of course) then that % instead of going to you, goes back to paying back your debt.
> 
> So if you net 20% off of a cd (standard rates are more like 13-19% but we can use 20 for this example), but you owe your label 1000 dollars, you will have to sell 5000 dollars of cds just to net the 1000 dollars to pay back to them which is 5 times the money you owe them.
> 
> It seems that on my formspring, money/music seems to be the theme of the day, so i will post this here too:
> The question was:
> How much money on average does each guy get from a show after you split it amongst everybody.
> 
> My answer:
> It really doesn't work like that. It's more like at the end of a tour, we take the money we have, we pay off the merch debt that we have from buying the shirts that we sold on tour and all the debts we have racked up, the bills for the van or the bus if we are doing that, pay back any money we had to loan if we had to fly or anything like that, then we pay our FOH guy, Merch guy, and any people we have hired to come on the road then we pay our booking agent their percentage, then management takes their percentage, then the business manager takes his, and then from what is left over, we split some to reinvest back into the band so we can put on bigger and better shows, and what is left over from that gets split between the band members.
> 
> In addition to all of that, just under half of the money you make gets paid back as self-employment tax, and if you are smart and have an LLC or Escorp or whatever (so that you are protected individually in contracts/potential debts) then your business also pays taxes on its income.
> 
> 
> Next time you guys start wondering if the bands you enjoy are doing it for the money or doing it for the love, just think about that.



I completely appreciate your frankness about your experience in the industry. I have often wondered how some of my friends actually manage a living doing exactly what you outlined here. I am not talking about "getting rich" or some such, I am just thinking about rent, utilities etc. Never had the heart to get into it with them hehe.... It can be depressing, but there is a reason that you are out there doing it. I mean...I know you cant LOVE highways and airports THAT much............



.........................can you?


----------



## bulb

Imbrium998 said:


> I completely appreciate your frankness about your experience in the industry. I have often wondered how some of my friends actually manage a living doing exactly what you outlined here. I am not talking about "getting rich" or some such, I am just thinking about rent, utilities etc. Never had the heart to get into it with them hehe.... It can be depressing, but there is a reason that you are out there doing it. I mean...I know you cant LOVE highways and airports THAT much............
> 
> 
> 
> .........................can you?



Haha no not at all.

This is why i find it sad when people start threads about bands "selling out". The majority of the bands mentioned barely make enough money to get by, it's absurd to think that they do it for anything other than just for the love of doing it, and its kind of an insult to all the hard work they put in.


----------



## spawnofthesith

bulb said:


> Haha no not at all.
> 
> This is why i find it sad when people start threads about bands "selling out". The majority of the bands mentioned barely make enough money to get by, it's absurd to think that they do it for anything other than just for the love of doing it, and its kind of an insult to all the hard work they put in.



100% agree


----------



## Valennic

bulb said:


> Haha no not at all.
> 
> This is why i find it sad when people start threads about bands "selling out". The majority of the bands mentioned barely make enough money to get by, it's absurd to think that they do it for anything other than just for the love of doing it, and its kind of an insult to all the hard work they put in.



Besides, selling out isn't so bad in concept.

You get to make a metric boatload of money, set that money aside so you can actually live off of it, and then you can play what you want.

I see no problem with it.


----------



## bulb

Valennic said:


> Besides, selling out isn't so bad in concept.
> 
> You get to make a metric boatload of money, set that money aside so you can actually live off of it, and then you can play what you want.
> 
> I see no problem with it.



Yeah in every other field, that would be called "a smart move".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Unless you're a total dick about it, see Morbid Angel and Craptopsy. Even cryptopsy's members admitted they fucked up a few
years after and some left because of it.


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> Haha no not at all.
> 
> This is why i find it sad when people start threads about bands "selling out". The majority of the bands mentioned barely make enough money to get by, it's absurd to think that they do it for anything other than just for the love of doing it, and its kind of an insult to all the hard work they put in.


 
Well I could mention Architects here I guess, seeing as how the Here and Now ended up on the radio and was commercial as fuck, and now they said they are getting back to what they love doing the best and it sounds totally dope... So I guess they were mostly thinking  when they did that album at first seeing how they rocked before and are now getting back to this..


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> Well I could mention Architects here I guess, seeing as how the Here and Now ended up on the radio and was commercial as fuck, and now they said they are getting back to what they love doing the best and it sounds totally dope... So I guess they were mostly thinking  when they did that album at first seeing how they rocked before and are now getting back to this..



The exceptions prove the rule.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dont you have an album to be leaaaaking bulbosaur >:|


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> The exceptions prove the rule.


 
I guess so. And even then their passion took over.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

Does anyone have the rerecorded version Spencer did of The Walk that he put up on his MySpace a few years ago? I can't find it anywhere, and I'd kill to hear it!
PERIPHERY&#8217;S SPENCER SOTELO WANTS YOU TO &#8220;WALK HARD&#8221; | MetalSucks


----------



## anomynous

^ this


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MaximumPezcore said:


> Does anyone have the rerecorded version Spencer did of The Walk that he put up on his MySpace a few years ago? I can't find it anywhere, and I'd kill to hear it!
> PERIPHERYS SPENCER SOTELO WANTS YOU TO WALK HARD | MetalSucks



I think it has been asked multiple times, no-one seems to have it though. Was pretty cool, nothing that spectacular if you ask me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaximumPezcore said:


> Does anyone have the rerecorded version Spencer did of The Walk that he put up on his MySpace a few years ago? I can't find it anywhere, and I'd kill to hear it!
> PERIPHERYS SPENCER SOTELO WANTS YOU TO WALK HARD | MetalSucks



Every time I see that I expect a cover of Walk Hard by Dewey Cox.



I still don't know why they decided to put "Walk Hard" in quotes.


----------



## bulb

Blackmachine B6 Test by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## GSingleton

WHERE IS DAT PATCH MISHA!?


----------



## hypotc

Please upload the X3 patch! Would be so sweet. I promise I'll preorder the album if you do!


----------



## space frog

I really hope that riff is in the new album.


----------



## Scrubface05

That Blackmachine test is fantastic. Wow.


----------



## MF_Kitten

That's among the best sounds i've ever heard from an X3. Good tone! i thought it sounded very different from your usual tone, but now i know why


----------



## bulb

MF_Kitten said:


> That's among the best sounds i've ever heard from an X3. Good tone! i thought it sounded very different from your usual tone, but now i know why



Haha its funny how no one mentions that it sounds different until i tell them i used something different. There was even one kid who made a comment saying that it just sounds like my usual axefx tone.
I guess its all psychological anyways...


----------



## bulb

space frog said:


> I really hope that riff is in the new album.


Well the album was turned in over a month ago, and i wrote that clip right before posting it, so it will have to wait for another album, but ill definitely expand on it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its too bad Line 6 was too stupid to pay Misha to do all the presets for the HD. Hell, I would pay $25-$50 for a bunch of presets if he did them for the HD 














(HINT HINT WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE PLZ SELL PRESETS)


----------



## toiletstand

Tuesday


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

toiletstand said:


> Tuesday


----------



## kamello

toiletstand said:


> Tuesday



Chicken


----------



## Ralyks

Pretty sure yesterday Misha said something about news of the album in two days. That being tuesday.


----------



## toiletstand

https://twitter.com/PeripheryBand/status/207184926091640832


----------



## osmosis2259

Today is Tuesday


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Bring it on already!


----------



## anomynous

MISHA Y U NO LET ME THROWN MONEY AT YOU?


----------



## TheFerryMan

Gimmie gimmie. 

i need something to make today awesome.


----------



## Amerikhastan

New song I hope..


----------



## matt397

List of Pre-order packages, I needs them, NAO


----------



## CloudAC

if its a new song, that'd make my week. already.


----------



## isispelican

DO IT!


----------



## hypotc

suppero stokedo


----------



## gordonbombay

I'm betting on nothing happening due to something being delayed.


----------



## anomynous

gordonbombay said:


> I'm betting on nothing happening due to something being delayed.


Why, Sumerian would never do that.


----------



## Cynic

I'm guessing it's either a single or pre-order package info. Leaning more towards the latter, though.


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah, I'm assuming it's going to be artwork, track listing and pre-order information. Anything more would awesome.


----------



## CloudAC

Probably. This was posted on their website today, however it reveals nothing new at all.

PERIPHERY ANNOUNCE THE RELEASE DATE OF THEIR UPCOMING ALBUM - Sumerian Records

It does say to watch Periphery's facebook page for announcements so that's where to watch.


----------



## Cynic

Hopefully, there will be song previews on Amazon like there was with the debut.

Also: 

"7PM EST TODAY... BE HERE. 

ALBUM-RELATED POST COMING.

GET STOKED!"


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Damn, too bad I'll be sleeping then. Oh well, gotta read what's up when I wake up, so stoked.


----------



## osmosis2259




----------



## matt397

Cynic said:


> Hopefully, there will be song previews on Amazon like there was with the debut.
> 
> Also:
> 
> "7PM EST TODAY... BE HERE.
> 
> ALBUM-RELATED POST COMING.
> 
> GET STOKED!"



Saw that an came in here to post it, ninja'd again  

I'm so super stoked, I'm really hoping there opening up the preorders, Im gonna buy the fuck out of them preorders, so hard


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> Haha its funny how no one mentions that it sounds different until i tell them i used something different. There was even one kid who made a comment saying that it just sounds like my usual axefx tone.
> I guess its all psychological anyways...



Yeah, i was assuming it was just a newer mix using the same Axe FX tone, but EQ'd a little differently in the DAW or something. It really is surprisingly good!

But it does prove that it doesn't matter what you play through, because talent will go straight through all of that right away.


----------



## MobiusR

hoping its a new song


----------



## toiletstand

awwww yeah




almost time.


----------



## Cynic

If there is a pre-order bundle for $25 or less, then I'm more than likely doing this shit! Niggaz tight financially naymsayin


----------



## Xaios

*Periphery*: One More Hour!
_ - 1 hour & 5 minutes ago_

Effin teases.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Come on, its already 7pm there and 2am here. Even though my summer vacation already started I can't wait another minute!


----------



## Djent

They're making us wait more.


----------



## Sikthness

Update : Periphery album delayed, indefinitely. Oh well too bad


----------



## TheFerryMan

Sikthness said:


> Update : Periphery album delayed, indefinitely. Oh well too bad



I just tried to punch you through my computer screen.


----------



## Cynic

Update: Periphery to record a split EP with Necrophagist.


----------



## osmosis2259

Periphery
It's coming! Just visualize Jake naked while you wait.


----------



## Djent

EDIT:


----------



## TheFerryMan

Djent said:


> _It's coming! Just visualize Jake naked while you wait.
> 
> _Waiting for a YouTube vid to upload???




that's what it seems like..

and what if i'm already visualizing Jake naked!?


----------



## Winspear

Until reading this Facebook, I had no idea that people cared about going to bed before midnight these days


----------



## isispelican

too much heat, i cant stand it!


----------



## ddtonfire

Those cockteases!


----------



## Djent

Sumerian's page just (re)posted the leaked ad. If this was what the band was hyping, kill me now.


----------



## matt397

I'm bored of visualizing Jake nekkid, wanna fidaboutit ?


----------



## isispelican

Djent said:


> Sumerian's page just (re)posted the leaked ad. If this was what the band was hyping, kill me now.


no that was a couple hours ago, something else is about to happen soon


----------



## Djent

Sumerian: Who wants to hear NEW Periphery?!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Haha, listening to New Groove on repeat and killing my F5-button. Can't remember the last time I was so excited over something like this.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Djent said:


> Sumerian: Who wants to hear NEW Periphery?!



Take it it's a new song then 

Have to be up in 6 hours, fuck timezones


----------



## BobbyBaja

They're teasing us bad. Unfair


----------



## anomynous

I'm sick of bands saying "x will be up at Y time" and it never happening.


----------



## kylendm

Misha is laughing at us guys. I just know it. . .


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Please give it to us, whatever it may be.
I'm really really tired and would love to go to bed now


----------



## Sephiroth952

I bet their soundcloud is like uploading super slow.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

brb, making some coffee...


----------



## right_to_rage

I can't believe it but I missed all of the Final Fantasy covers?!!? Crazy good stuff.

Thats a little off topic lol... eagerly awaiting...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh come on. The FB-post was published a hour ago. What are they uploading? 1080p HD version of Racecar 2.0? 5 minutes and I hit the bed.


----------



## jjfiegel

Their Twitter said there are some technical difficulties going on. Hopefully it'll be up soon.


----------



## Xaios

jjfiegel said:


> Their Twitter said there are some *technical difficulties* going on. Hopefully it'll be up soon.



Periphery covering Paul Gilbert?


----------



## TheFerryMan

> Periphery &#8207;@PeripheryBand
> Relax... Ok? There were some technical difficulties. We don't wanna half ass this release. It will *Come by the end of* we believe. Go eat....




Imma guess a song title? the is a weird place to have a capita letter.


----------



## splinter8451

TheFerryMan said:


> Imma guess a song title? the is a weird place to have a capita letter.



Or just an accident from typing on a smartphone


----------



## ROAR

Getting mad because a new song hasn't come out EXACTLY when they said. 
Wow. 
Is it that hard to be patient. 
Unbelievable.


----------



## metal_sam14

Fingers crossed its for pre orders


----------



## gordonbombay

Lol. This whole technical difficulties thing happens every time. How hard is it get everything set then post.


----------



## Fat-Elf

gordonbombay said:


> Lol. This whole technical difficulties thing happens every time. How hard is it get everything set then post.



Haha, this. Periphery seems to be all about technical difficulties. Still bitter of not hearing that Letter Experiment when they were doing a gig here and their cabling failed or something..


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

What if this is all a joke? I wouldn't put it past Bulb or anyone else in the Periphery camp to just delay it to fuck with the fans. The reactions are quite funny.


----------



## VILARIKA

"Hold your dang horses people we had some tech difficulties.... Just go do something and it
will be up later."

I expected there to be a post exactly at the end of the hour, and i'm expecting another one for the next as well. It builds hype, much like the leak of the album release date.


----------



## Xaios

ROAR said:


> Getting mad because a new song hasn't come out EXACTLY when they said.
> Wow.
> Is it that hard to be patient.
> Unbelievable.


----------



## Djent

PROMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Deciphered:
-They dumped the "This Time It's Personal" tag. Now it's just called *Periphery II*. Damn.
-Preorders are up!
Periphery
-Vinyl!!
Periphery - Periphery II Double LP Green Colored Vinyl Pre-Order
Periphery - Periphery II Double LP Red &#47; Black Swirl Colored Vinyl Pre-Order

-Isolated the (hopefully) album art from one of the links:


----------



## ROAR

Got me.


----------



## bhakan

Damn, Spencer sounds great! Super excited for this album.


----------



## JosephAOI

Who's Wes Haugh?


----------



## isispelican

this sounds SO different but SO amazing! cant wait!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Ultra-excited. Like the vocoder, twas rather Cynical. 

I wish #7 wasn't the only bundle with the hoodie.


----------



## metal_sam14

pre ordered!


----------



## Guitarholic

And it only gets better ^^


----------



## ROAR

Dude based on those 2 minutes I can judge this album will suck. 


Spencer slays, I need a vinyl pre-order ASAP


----------



## space frog

JosephAOI said:


> Who's Wes Haugh?





i c wut u did there



ROAR said:


> Dude based on those 2 minutes I can judge this album will suck.



Well dunno if that was sarcastic, but IMO let's say I hope this doesn't really indicate how the album will sound... i would really be disappointed.. But hey I thought the same thing with VoM and in the end it's a good album.


----------



## ROAR

Sarcasm. 
These guys are getting like all my money tomorrow when I pre-order both vinyls


----------



## Hybrid138

noooooo why is the baseball tee in the most expensive bundle! I just want the baseball tee and album  decisions...


----------



## space frog

ROAR said:


> Sarcasm.
> These guys are getting like all my money tomorrow when I pre-order both vinyls



Sure will sound good, I just feel like I hoped for too much "experimental". I will pre-order too for sure.


----------



## theo

Where's the love for preorders outside of the US?


----------



## JamesTSi

Preordering the big album bundle, AND the vinyl. STOKED!


----------



## JosephAOI

Hybrid138 said:


> noooooo why is the baseball tee in the most expensive bundle! I just want the baseball tee and album  decisions...









I'm curious as to who that solo is though. It sounds like either Nolly or possibly Petrucci?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Hybrid138 said:


> noooooo why is the baseball tee in the most expensive bundle! I just want the baseball tee and album  decisions...



That's my issue with the hoodie. Why did they have to bundle the more lucrative pieces of apparel together? That sounds like bad marketing because less people will by bundles since they don't want the extras that drive the price up ridiculously.

I'll probably just end up getting the T-Shirt one. Even though for a hoodie I obviously would have paid more.


----------



## metal_sam14

theo said:


> Where's the love for preorders outside of the US?



I pre ordered fine?


----------



## TheFerryMan

okay...those are some class vocals from Sponce, they have a really soulful vibe. I am BEYOND stoked.


----------



## Cynic

Just pre-ordered the sick ass CD+Poster+Tank bundle!


----------



## bhakan

space frog said:


> Sure will sound good, I just feel like I hoped for too much "experimental". I will pre-order too for sure.


^Isn't it pretty much (EDIT: post below confirms it) confirmed that Scarlet and Make Total Destroy are on the album (from studio updates)? That plus the fact that I heard a whole lot of pretty sick riffs going on in all the videos suggests that there will be no lack of technical stuff on this album.


----------



## Djent

Tracklist!

*Periphery II &#8211; Official Track Listing
1) Muramasa
2) Have a Blast - Guthrie Govan guest solo
3) Facepalm Mute
4) Ji
5) Scarlet
6) Luck as a Constant
7) Ragnarok
8) The Gods Must Be Crazy!
9) MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
10) Erised - John Petrucci guest solo
11) Epoch
12) Froggin' Bullfish
13) Mile Zero - Wes Hauch guest solo
14) Masamune*


----------



## Sephiroth952

Hmm last song is called Masamune...and I know Misha is a huge Final Fantasy fan...


----------



## space frog

bhakan said:


> ^Isn't it pretty much confirmed that Scarlet and Make Total Destroy are on the album (from studio updates)? That plus the fact that I heard a whole lot of pretty sick riffs going on in all the videos suggests that there will be no lack of technical stuff on this album.



Ur right I guess. Of course Passenger was prolly the best song to go out and get new fans with this release, and this first clip is only for promo, and I know there will be some awesome stuff on the album, but I feel like I will still prefer the first album to this. Just my opinion though, I could be totally wrong, only july 3rd will tell.

frogdit: lots of bulb stuff there, that's cool.. stoked about have a blast, cool to see luck as a constant, froggin bullfish and mile zero as well

frogdit 2: lol Passenger aint even there, stupid me


----------



## Cynic

Sephiroth952 said:


> Hmm last song is called Masamune...and I know Misha is a huge Final Fantasy fan...



Yeah, and the first song is called Muramasa. Someone's been watching (the now/reborn) Toonami on the weekends.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## JosephAOI

Periphery said:


> Misha Mansoor (guitars) states: We are very happy to announce the full track listing (see below) and show you guys the artwork for our sophomore release. We put so much hard work and time into this album and we thank all of you for your continued support and patience. *The album clocks in at sixty-nine minutes exactly* and has tons of brand new material, so I assure you it is well worth the wait. Make sure to keep on the lookout for the first track which we will be releasing in the coming weeks.


----------



## ScottyB724

Tracklist up, holy shit Guthrie's solo is on Have A Blast!! I can't think of a better combo haha


----------



## crg123

Sephiroth952 said:


> Hmm last song is called Masamune...and I know Misha is a huge Final Fantasy fan...



Muramasa and Ragnarok are also swords from final fantasy


----------



## ZEBOV

theo said:


> Where's the love for preorders outside of the US?



US country is best country.


----------



## gunshow86de

Are they serious with the chain preorder? Prefury pls..... 

I ordered #5, sick gym shorts bro.


----------



## niffnoff

DO WANT


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The video says private!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Cynic said:


> Yeah, and the first song is called Muramasa. Someone's been watching (the now/reborn) Toonami on the weekends.



Or their about the two legendary(but very real) Japanese swordsmiths.

Muramasa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Masamune - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



crg123 said:


> Muramasa and Ragnarok are also swords from final fantasy



Though it could be a double entendre.



As for Erised, who's the big Harry Potter fan? Is it Mark, I don't know why, but I have a feeling it's Mark.


----------



## Sephiroth952

crg123 said:


> Muramasa and Ragnarok are also swords from final fantasy


I was thinking that as well. Ragnarok, because ultima weapon has no damn growth.


----------



## I Voyager

Absolutely loved that sound clip. The pop-esque intro caught me a bit off guard, but I love it. Nice to hear something very simple, though I'm sure it gets more hectic as it goes on. I'm hoping it's the first song. It sounds like an epic opening song.


----------



## TheFerryMan

so what happened to "This Time It's Personal"?

care to elaborate Mr. Bulb?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sephiroth952 said:


> I was thinking that as well. Ragnarok, because ultima weapon has no damn growth.



Though it could also be refereeing to the end of days in Norse mythology. Just imagine, Periphery doing folk metal...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Hey, what's the dilio with the video? I just went to show it to my good buddy and it's private!


----------



## matt397

So super stoked after seeing that track listing and after hearing that promo. I made my self my own little pre order bundle since I didn't really like what was offered. Got the tshirt poster cd combo and ordered the black hoodie with the logo on the hood. Too bad merch connection was the only place to pre order from, I fuckin hate that company with a passion but hey, I see it as going towards a good cause. 

Also I'm almost in a little bit of disbelief in people saying there not going to like this album based on a 2 minute promo and a tracklist. 

Out of the three guest appearences Guthrie's is the one I'm looking forward to the most and Have a blast just screams Guthrie so good choice in my eyes anyways.


----------



## prh

fuck, have a blast with guthrie is going to be THE BEST SONG EVER

also please let Erised be a harry potter reference


----------



## toiletstand

might be fixing the typo on wes hauch's name haha


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

prh said:


> fuck, have a blast with guthrie is going to be THE BEST SONG EVER
> 
> also please let Erised be a harry potter reference



I did some Googling on multiple occasions and it seems that there really isn't anywhere that Rowling got it from, so there's nothing else they could be referring to.


----------



## ddtonfire

Anyone manage to download the video? They made it private and I'm all butthurt now - didn't even get to see it.


----------



## osmosis2259

ddtonfire said:


> Anyone manage to download the video? They made it private and I'm all butthurt now - didn't even get to see it.



Same here...


----------



## VILARIKA

Surprised to not hear some comments on the album title and/or cover...


----------



## ddtonfire

Apparently Wes's name was misspelled and it will be up tomorrow. Can't fault them for that!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Can't fault them about a fault... 

Just kidding, I don't really give a fuck since I already saw it twice!


----------



## ddtonfire

Oh, fugue you.

I can say that because musician.


----------



## matt397

if I can still play it is there a way I can download it then post it here so everyone can listen to it ?


----------



## TravisMontgomery

matt397 said:


> if I can still play it is there a way I can download it then post it here so everyone can listen to it ?



If you're on a PC you can set your sound card to "stereo mix" and it will record whatever sound comes out of your speakers. Do you have a DAW installed to record it into or anything like that?


----------



## bulb

The album is called Periphery II: This Time It's Personal
Everyone who buys the physical album will see, just because we don't have the album title on the front and because the labels are too scared to market it as such doesn't mean that isn't the name.

Please name it accordingly in your iTunes when the time comes haha!


----------



## ddtonfire

So "This Time It's Personal" is just the same color ink as the background on the front, right?


----------



## jjfiegel

Did Sumerian really not want to put that on the cover? Are you guys mad about that?


----------



## MobiusR

what happened to the video promo? ;( I was really enjoying it


----------



## matt397

Yeah I'm on a PC Laptop, I tried that and it sounds like its been recorded inside a tin can. 
I guess everyone will have to wait till tomorrow. 

In the short clip that's in that video I must say, the drums sound huge


----------



## themike

bulb said:


> The album is called Periphery II: This Time It's Personal
> Everyone who buys the physical album will see, just because we don't have the album title on the front and because the labels are too scared to market it as such doesn't mean that isn't the name.
> 
> Please name it accordingly in your iTunes when the time comes haha!



Wow, thats kind of weird. I guess "Reckless & Relentless" and "It's Now or Never" is where Sumerian draws the line for album titles?


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> Did Sumerian really not want to put that on the cover? Are you guys mad about that?



It was the band's call actually to leave the cover blank, to make it more uniform with the first album.
It was the labels/management's call to market the album as Periphery II however.


----------



## jjfiegel

bulb said:


> It was the band's call actually to leave the cover blank, to make it more uniform with the first album.
> It was the labels/management's call to market the album as Periphery II however.



Ah, I see. While I find the title fun, I can definitely see why you guys decided to do that.


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> Ah, I see. While I find the title fun, I can definitely see why you guys decided to do that.



Gotta keep everyone happy, including the band members and the awesome team we work with!


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Hey bulb I asked this on facebook but I kinda doubt it will get any attention there. If I were to pre order the album and buy some shirts from merch connection is that the best way to get money from my hands int you guys' hands?


----------



## Xaios

I thought the preview sounded great. I remember the first time time I heard Spencer sing on the original preview for the first album and my thoughts were "well, he's got range, but I think I just heard a glass breaking."

Not anymore. Spencer's voice has clearly grown some serious cojones, and we are all better for it.

My only criticism: the merch that's been made available seems to be everything one would need if one wanted to dress up as Periphery's #1 fan, Fred Durst.


----------



## bulb

The Buttmonkey said:


> Hey bulb I asked this on facebook but I kinda doubt it will get any attention there. If I were to pre order the album and buy some shirts from merch connection is that the best way to get money from my hands int you guys' hands?



It is certainly the most useful way to support a band, because a band's first week sales (which include preorders) really determine how a band is seen by the industry, so it actually helps the band over the course of the whole album cycle rather than just putting a little extra money in their pocket once.


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> It is certainly the most useful way to support a band, because a band's first week sales (which include preorders) really determine how a band is seen by the industry, so it actually helps the band over the course of the whole album cycle rather than just putting a little extra money in their pocket once.



Ooohh that's interesting.. Anyways, doesn't change the fact that I'll preorder it, and that tracklist got me hyped. Guthrie on Have a Blast is gonna be interesting


----------



## crg123

Hey Bulb just wondering why the promo video is now private. Are you guys still having some issues with Youtube? Thanks. Psyched about the new album by the way. Keep doing what you do best man!


----------



## crg123

double post*


----------



## Cynic

*For Future Reference!*

I'm pretty sure that they made a typo when spelling Wes Hauch's name in the video, so they are going to fix it and have it up by tomorrow.


----------



## toiletstand

via distortent


i hope the band walks out to this for the beginning of their set. so killer.


----------



## TimTomTum

Want to preorder but merchconn says all international orders will be canceled 
When will it be available in europe?


----------



## Rational Gaze

toiletstand said:


> via distortent
> 
> 
> i hope the band walks out to this for the beginning of their set. so killer.




My god. That sounds so wonderfully massive. Taylor told me how huge this shit would sound but I don't think I was prepared for that. I'm extremely pleased.

*Pre-order placed*


----------



## Cynic

This one also has the typo though, so will it also be taken down soon? If so, I'm able to put it up here, but I don't think that Misha would approve since it isn't mine to share.


----------



## osmosis2259

toiletstand said:


> via distortent
> 
> 
> i hope the band walks out to this for the beginning of their set. so killer.




This is HUGE


----------



## Hybrid138

I really dig the baseball tee... I hope they will sell it on summer slaughter because I don't want to pay for the hoodie and the other shirt. My friend bought their shorts from the Frak the Gods Tour and they are badass. I think I get that pack and hope they sell the baseball tee later


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

plz bulb tell us europeans where to pre-order


----------



## tbb529

Cynic said:


> This one also has the typo though, so will it also be taken down soon? If so, I'm able to put it up here, but I don't think that Misha would approve since it isn't mine to share.



enjoy it while you can. i'm leaving it open in a tab haha.

this preview just makes me so much more stoked for what i'm pretty certain will be my new favorite album ever.


----------



## bigswifty

Collaborative Periphery LP 

Epic Sponce Vox 

Thick-as-Fuck Mix 

...

GUTHRIE GOVAN


----------



## osmosis2259

Ordered Bundle #2


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitars--> |Wall. Oh my SHIT that sounds so organic with real drums and if that is the sound of the album entirely I'm definitely going to listen this even more than self titled.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

All the 2nd wave djent kids are wondering why the album isn't more like:


0--------0--00-0-000-000-0---------0 (extra bwoooow)---0-0-0-0.


----------



## brutalwizard

8/21 is a perfect day for Boise, Idaho seeing how its the fastest route between Denver and seattle.


----------



## TimTomTum

Just saw it. Awesome. Periphery going epic with awesome production. So stoked for the new material AND for the old ones like Scarlet w vox. But still, wanna preorder!


----------



## Fat-Elf

All this wait just for a pre-order? And it is not even available for rest of the world beside USA? Well, like I give a fuck. Just for that, I'm not even pre-ordering the album. Actually not even going to buy it. I'm done wit this band. kthxbye


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fat-Elf said:


> All this wait just for a pre-order? And it is not even available for rest of the world beside USA? Well, like I give a fuck. Just for that, I'm not even pre-ordering the album. Actually not even going to buy it. I'm done wit this band. kthxbye



So album teaser is not worth the wait? People nowadays...


----------



## drmosh

Loving the preview, sounds fantastic!

Also: Holy fuck people, stop calling everything "Epic"


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

drmosh said:


> Loving the preview, sounds fantastic!
> 
> Also: Holy fuck people, stop calling everything "Epic"



But it is, literally, epic.


----------



## drmosh

Fat-Elf said:


> All this wait just for a pre-order? And it is not even available for rest of the world beside USA? Well, like I give a fuck. Just for that, I'm not even pre-ordering the album. Actually not even going to buy it. I'm done wit this band. kthxbye



haha, pathetic troll is pathetic. And if you're serious, even worse.



Kurkkuviipale said:


> But it is, literally, epic.



Well, it's certainly an overused word. I blame Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im not sure how its fair to blame a band for a labels shortcomings anyways.


----------



## Loomer

Stealthdjentstic said:


> All the 2nd wave djent kids are wondering why the album isn't more like:
> 
> 
> 0--------0--00-0-000-000-0---------0 (extra bwoooow)---0-0-0-0.



bulb y u sold out liek this 

pls respond


----------



## ByDesign

Couldnt stop thinking of / singing this while watching the teaser...


----------



## CloudAC

I hope the international pre-orders will have some great stuff too!  

Merchconnection y u do?


----------



## Winspear

Odd, why US only this time? I've never seen a preorder there like that.
I want the shorts!!


----------



## Ralyks

And the preview is private again 
Debating on either the vinyl or the package with the shorts when payday comes this week


----------



## Lagtastic

It's tough to choose between the gym shorts and 1980s badass necklace to go with my badass spiked jacket and badass red jeans. 

Really looking forward to the Charlotte show now. It's a much smaller venue than when they were here with Loomis recently, really cool place on the inside.


----------



## CloudAC

Sumerian have it up on their channel now, but still with the typo



I don't understand why Merch's pre-orders are US only? I have bought quite a few Periphery merch from there before.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, I'm waiting for Periphery to comment. Maybe it's something to do with the Roadrunner UK closing down or other legal stuff? I don't know how it works between the companies.
I'm fairly sure there will be some other offering for non-US soon..right? Just picking up the plain CD version in store would suck  Anyone know if the actual album preorder is anything special, different packaging or such?


----------



## ROAR

Honestly if this EU stuff is a problem there could be a way to 
Work it out amongst us here on SS. 

Someone in the US could pre-order it and then ship it all overseas to you. 
If an EU order doesn't come out by the end of next month
I'm down to help anyone out if that's the best option. 
Just pay me back and cover shipping, obvi. 

Stop complaining, start thinking


----------



## toiletstand

HAUCH said:


> Thinking that I might actually change my last name to "Haugh".


wes haugh haughan


----------



## drmosh

ROAR said:


> Honestly if this EU stuff is a problem there could be a way to
> Work it out amongst us here on SS.
> 
> Someone in the US could pre-order it and then ship it all overseas to you.
> If an EU order doesn't come out by the end of next month
> I'm down to help anyone out if that's the best option.
> Just pay me back and cover shipping, obvi.
> 
> Stop complaining, start thinking



What about the trust issues? Shipping costs? Import duty? Customs duty?
I really appreciate that you are offering this, but it's always a massive hassle doing this stuff internationally


----------



## bulb

CloudAC said:


> I don't understand why Merch's pre-orders are US only? I have bought quite a few Periphery merch from there before.



We are signed to Sumerian in the US only, they are technically only allowed to sell in the US.
The labels that we are signed to will put their pre-orders up for their respective territories soon, and then people from those countries will be able to order.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ Okay cool, thanks for clearing that up. Not complaining, just curious what was the dealio! I just really liked the look of that hoody haha


----------



## toiletstand

uk gets the album june 29, nice!


----------



## Mr Violence

What if I wear different sized hoodies and shirts?  Can I put a comment in the box and get an XL hoodie and medium shirts?


Also, the promo music isn't typical Periphery. Reminds me of an modern In Flames kind of chorus. And I love it. These guys can do no wrong.


----------



## Polythoral

So Misha, what references are there in these song titles? There seems to be several likely FF ones.


----------



## Genome

It's awesome!

Spencer sounds fantastic!


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


> We are signed to Sumerian in the US only, they are technically only allowed to sell in the US.
> The labels that we are signed to will put their pre-orders up for their respective territories soon, and then people from those countries will be able to order.



Out of curiosity, which labels have you signed with for what territories now that the international divisions of Roadrunner have gone belly-up?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Xaios said:


> Out of curiosity, which labels have you signed with for what territories now that the international divisions of Roadrunner have gone belly-up?



USA (and Canada?): Sumerian Records
Europe: Roadrunner Records
Australia: Roadrunner Records

IIRC from the self titled album booklet. Not sure of it tho..


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That track sounds dope! Looking forward to this.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Kurkkuviipale said:


> USA (and Canada?): Sumerian Records
> Europe: Roadrunner Records
> Australia: Roadrunner Records
> 
> IIRC from the self titled album booklet. Not sure of it tho..



But Roadrunner's non-US offices have shut down, so he was asking what it'd be now.


----------



## Genome

Hands up for the Petrucci guest solo. Can't friggin wait.


----------



## eventhetrees

Aren't they signed to Distort for distribution in Canada from what I remember?

I'm really stoked for this album, the preview sounds amazing. At first I was underwhelmed but the album art but then I thought about how it made sense. The first album had that blue and almost metallic feel, so did the way the album sounded, really polished metallic and almost "futuristic" sounding. This preview sounds a lot Warmer than the debut album. Granted the live drums and playing the Axe-FX through an amp and mic'ing it helps too! The deep red colour suggests that warmer tone overall. Just my take on it haha, one month is not too long of a wait!


----------



## The Beard

genome said:


> Hands up for the Petrucci guest solo.


----------



## Xaios

Kurkkuviipale said:


> USA (and Canada?): Sumerian Records
> Europe: Roadrunner Records
> Australia: Roadrunner Records
> 
> IIRC from the self titled album booklet. Not sure of it tho..



Didn't read my question very carefully, did you?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Misha has confirmed in the comments on Metal Sucks that Erised is a Harry Potter reference!

ALBUM ART + A SNIPPET OF NEW MUSIC FROM PERIPHERY II: THE PERIPHERYING | MetalSucks





I don't know why it's this much of a big deal to me, but it is.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Can I get any love for the necklace in preorder package #4? That's the one I'll be going for. I actually seem to be collecting a lot of bling recently. For a white boy 
_I got my watch, my aviators, my ring, and soon, my P necklace! _


----------



## CloudAC

Also, on Formspring it turns out the 8 string song is the 4th track Ji! I was thinking it could have been The Gods Must Be Crazy! 14 tracks of Periphery goodness, stoked.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dental_Damnation said:


> Amon Amarth has reserved naming rights to all worlds connected to Yggdrasil and any events that occur involving its demise or destruction of any of the realms connecting it. What pooriphery know bout Ragnarøkkr?





Misha_Mansoor said:


> Badass Final Fantasy Sword



Hell fucking yes!

EDIT: God I'm a nerd.


----------



## osmosis2259

dragonblade629 said:


> Misha has confirmed in the comments on Metal Sucks that Erised is a Harry Potter reference!
> 
> ALBUM ART + A SNIPPET OF NEW MUSIC FROM PERIPHERY II: THE PERIPHERYING | MetalSucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it's this much of a big deal to me, but it is.



lol they got the title wrong...


----------



## JosephAOI

EDIT: ^The Gods Must Be Crazy!

Also, I really think you should've had a dvd with the album with all the studio updates on there in one 20 minute movie. That would've been sick.


----------



## makeitreign

How'd you guys come up with the name "Periphery"?


----------



## vampiregenocide

That clip was fucking awesome. Got a bit of a Dead Letter Circus vibe to it. Really stoked for this album.


----------



## osmosis2259

makeitreign said:


> How'd you guys come up with the name "Periphery"?



I think it was mentioned in this interview. He wanted to have a name where you couldn't really tell it was a "metal band" right away.


----------



## MobiusR

JosephAOI said:


> SONG TITLE NAO, MISHA!
> 
> Also, I really think you should've had a dvd with the album with all the studio updates on there in one 20 minute movie. That would've been sick.





The promo is the first track.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn, gotta take my words back. Been listening to the teaser track something like 20-30 times today. I just hope that the pre-order would be available soon for us Europeans.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Kurkkuviipale said:


> But it is, literally, epic.



Sorry,but I really couldn't resist  : Not everything is epic, you shitheads.


----------



## bulb

Fat-Elf said:


> Damn, gotta take my words back. Been listening to the teaser track something like 20-30 times today. I just hope that the pre-order would be available soon for us Europeans.



It will be, the other labels will have their preorders up soon!


----------



## bulb

Updated video beeteedubs! (AKA Yay Wes, no need to change your legal name!)


----------



## Sebski

So now I'm fucking excited and have turned into a child, when's the first single coming out?


----------



## Hybrid138

Is the music video gonna come out soon? Since you guys shot it somewhat recently I would think there would still be a fair amount of final touches to do.


----------



## Xaios

Hybrid138 said:


> Is the music video gonna come out soon? Since you guys shot it somewhat recently I would think there would still be a fair amount of final touches to do.



Also, what song is getting the video treatment?


----------



## CloudAC

June 29th for the UK? Fuck. Yes.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

CloudAC said:


> June 29th for the UK? Fuck. Yes.



Someone mind filling me in? 29th June in the UK? Seems kinda unlikely, seeing as CDs are always released on a monday over here, and the 29th is a Friday. I'd have expected the 2nd July, that's the usual dealio.

Please correct me if I'm wrong though, I can't find a statement about this anywhere! XD


----------



## toiletstand

my mistake thats for road runner australia!

http://au.roadrunnerrecords.com/news/periphery-ii-announced


----------



## SammyKillChambers

toiletstand said:


> my mistake thats for road runner australia!
> 
> Periphery II Announced! | Roadrunner Records Australia



GOD DOMMIT.


----------



## Sikthness

makeitreign said:


> How'd you guys come up with the name "Periphery"?



Its kinda an underground secret that its because of how its pronounced- Per-RIFFery. See now?


----------



## CloudAC

toiletstand said:


> my mistake thats for road runner australia!
> 
> Periphery II Announced! | Roadrunner Records Australia



Fuck. No.  Damn you!


----------



## Lukifer

bulb said:


> Updated video beeteedubs! (AKA Yay Wes, no need to change your legal name!)




Aww shit! Spences vox sound amazing, riffs amazing and everything else in between!!


----------



## Adrian-XI

toiletstand said:


> my mistake thats for road runner australia!
> 
> Periphery II Announced! | Roadrunner Records Australia



Aww fuck yeah!


----------



## matt397

Is Canada seriously considered International to MerchConnection ? Because they just cancelled my preorder.....for "unforeseen circumstances".....

Edit: my bad, I just noticed it said US only, thought they just werent shipping oversees.


----------



## bulb

Hybrid138 said:


> Is the music video gonna come out soon? Since you guys shot it somewhat recently I would think there would still be a fair amount of final touches to do.



I think it will be ready right around the time the album drops.
Wes Richardson directed it, and although we have only seen some incomplete rough cuts so far, i have to say it looks incredible so far, i can't wait for you guys to see it, it will be such a treat!


----------



## Sikthness

I gotta say, I'm super excited for this album. First of all, the mix sounds fantastic. And I've been a Spencer fan since the beginning, and I know he has improved greatly and can't wait to hear what he has going on this time around. And I like that this teaser sounds different than what they've done before. So many possibilities.


----------



## illimmigrant

Did anyone else think of Korn when the vocals first pop in during the album preview?
I completely envisioned Jon Davis in those first few seconds.


----------



## codync

bulb said:


> I think it will be ready right around the time the album drops.
> Wes Richardson directed it, and although we have only seen some incomplete rough cuts so far, i have to say it looks incredible so far, i can't wait for you guys to see it, it will be such a treat!


Will it look like this?


----------



## kamello

the snippet sounds very Poppy, but very intense too


seems and sounds Great, and It would be nice to have some variations in the style, that was my only complain about the first album, some of the tracks sounded way too similar at first (then after a few listens with full attention it grew on me  ) but then I listened to Bulb Demos, is amazing how you evoke so many different moods



Oh, and Spencer sounds AMAAAAAZING


----------



## ZEBOV

codync said:


> Will it look like this?




That video never gets old.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

If we get more melodies in the album like that of the promo, I'm gunna be over the moon!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I'm going to sue Wikipedia.

A while ago they gave my account a warning for changing the title for your next album from "TBA" to " Periphery II: This Time It's Personal", claiming that I wasn't allowed to make jokes.

I can't edit stuff anymore, even though it's the actual album title now.


----------



## Winspear

^ Every source I've seen it seems to be titled simply Periphery II.


----------



## JoeyBTL

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Every source I've seen it seems to be titled simply Periphery II.



Well Misha has said a few times now that its This Time its Personal, so I'd say thats the best source to go with.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

And it says so here: Periphery


----------



## Ralyks

Any chance the vinyls would come a digital download to take that shiznit on the go?


----------



## jopster

Pretty excited for the new album, the snippet is entirely different than I expected


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Anyone got ideas about a European preorder link yet, if at all?


----------



## anomynous

Vinyls isn't a word


----------



## matt397

New interview with Misha and Sponcer !

Headbangers Ball - Periphery


----------



## groovemasta

Periphery on mtv?


----------



## crg123

^^ Lmao thats the dude from this 

DEAN GUITARS NAMM 2012 ML 8 STRING MODIFIER - YouTube

"I wanna fight alligators" guy

don't forget he's a "crunch cookie monster" LMAO


Congrats on getting on MTV though guys!


----------



## kamello

crg123 said:


> ^^ Lmao thats the dude from this
> 
> DEAN GUITARS NAMM 2012 ML 8 STRING MODIFIER - YouTube
> 
> "I wanna fight alligators" guy
> 
> don't forget he's a "crunch cookie monster" LMAO
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting on MTV though guys!




.........that was kind of.....disgusting and.....weird to see.....I Think I don't want to play Metal anymore


----------



## Joose

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Every source I've seen it seems to be titled simply Periphery II.



Periphery: &#8220;The Album Is Officially Called Periphery II: This Time It&#8217;s Personal&#8221; | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More



> Just to be clear to all our Peripherals:
> The album is officially called Periphery II: This Time Its Personal.
> We decided to keep the cover title free, but in the booklet that is the official name.
> The forces that be felt that it would be iffy marketing it as that, so press releases and such wont reflect that, so please do us a favor and make sure whenever you refer to the album to refer to it as:
> Periphery II: This Time Its Personal
> Every time you dont a shitty 80&#8242;s action movie sequel is forgotten about forever


----------



## 3074326

crg123 said:


> ^^ Lmao thats the dude from this
> 
> DEAN GUITARS NAMM 2012 ML 8 STRING MODIFIER - YouTube
> 
> "I wanna fight alligators" guy
> 
> don't forget he's a "crunch cookie monster" LMAO
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting on MTV though guys!





matt397 said:


> New interview with Misha and Sponcer !
> 
> Headbangers Ball - Periphery



 This guy is hilarious. I wish every interview was done by him.


----------



## crg123

3074326 said:


> This guy is hilarious. I wish every interview was done by him.



O_______O please no, that would be my nightmare haha


----------



## 3074326

crg123 said:


> O_______O please no, that would be my nightmare haha



If it makes you feel any better, I want that to happen for all the wrong reasons.. haha


----------



## osmosis2259

hahah this guy is awesome. He does most of the interviews on headbangers


----------



## Xaios

Can't watch it in Canada. =\


----------



## Fat-Elf

Xaios said:


> Can't watch it in Canada. =\



Weird.. I was sure I wouldn't be able to watch it in Finland but I did. Hopefully someone uploads it on Youtube because it was pretty cool.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Joose said:


> Periphery: The Album Is Officially Called Periphery II: This Time Its Personal | Theprp.com  Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More




If Wikipedia suddenly starts using ads or memberships in the near future because of bad revenue, I will be able to tell you why.


----------



## isispelican

europe gets bonus tracks!


----------



## Winspear

isispelican said:


> europe gets bonus tracks!



I was sad about our preorders. I am no longer sad


----------



## Fat-Elf

isispelican said:


> europe gets bonus tracks!




July 16th!? Well at least the digital version will be released on the 2nd so hopefully it will be on Spotify right away.


----------



## Mark Lewis

When I think Ragnarok, I think of the badass fuckin' SPACESHIP in FF8

Man...that game was my LIFE!!


----------



## Rational Gaze

Mark Lewis said:


> When I think Ragnarok, I think of the badass fuckin' SPACESHIP in FF8
> 
> Man...that game was my LIFE!!



Disc 3 was SO boring though. I struggled reallllly hard to get past Ishtar. It lost all urgency 

When I think of Ragnarok, I think FF6. Now THAT's swag.


----------



## Ralyks

Mark Lewis said:


> When I think Ragnarok, I think of the badass fuckin' SPACESHIP in FF8
> 
> Man...that game was my LIFE!!



Possibly the most underrated of the series, in my opinion. And also, Ragnarok was indeed the most badass of all Final Fantasy airships.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Yeah i did a cover/solo on the promo watch it here.
I hope you like it!

I hope you dont mind but the improvisation wasnt flawless
please leave a comment on Youtube if u liked it


----------



## Ralyks

Ok, I think this is the shirt I'd want;
ALL IN MERCH: PERIPHERY II PREORDER BUNDLE


----------



## Pchink

10$ shipping in Canada for a 25$ package, this is ridiculous.


----------



## HighGain510

Pchink said:


> 10$ shipping in Canada for a 25$ package, this is ridiculous.



Blame your post office?  Shipping isn't free.  Not sure how it is in Canada but even the medium sized USPS Priority Mail box is like $15 and that's not all that big.


----------



## space frog

HighGain510 said:


> Blame your post office?  Shipping isn't free.  Not sure how it is in Canada but even the medium sized USPS Priority Mail box is like $15 and that's not all that big.



Yeah.. shipping in canada is ridiculous... I ordered a t-shirt from a montreal-based company the other day and shipping was 8$, so 10$ for a US package is pretty sweet


----------



## matt397

Xaios said:


> Can't watch it in Canada. =\



Hide behind a proxy server !

try hidemyass.com


----------



## Guitarholic

I had some fun with the track in the trailer and did an orchestral remix: Promiphery - Periphery Album Trailer (Orchestral) by Jan Michael Hoeglund on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Hybrid138

no bonus tracks for america?


----------



## JosephAOI

isispelican said:


> europe gets bonus tracks!


I bet they're all on Misha's soundclick.


----------



## toiletstand

Guitarholic said:


> I had some fun with the track in the trailer and did an orchestral remix: Promiphery - Periphery Album Trailer (Orchestral) by Jan Michael Hoeglund on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




very nice, jan! sweet interpretation


----------



## Xaios

matt397 said:


> Hide behind a proxy server !
> 
> try hidemyass.com



Tried a few proxy servers, none of them seem to be able to display the page properly. =\

Judging by the way the pages look when they're returned through a proxy server, it seems they can't display flash properly.


----------



## Guitarholic

toiletstand said:


> very nice, jan! sweet interpretation



Thanks dude


----------



## VILARIKA

New pre-order pack from allinmerch.com:

ALL IN MERCH: PERIPHERY II PREORDER BUNDLE

I can't say any of these have really gotten my interest yet, but I hope different ones come out before release day. I preferred the whole black/blue look for Periphery... 

*cough*avatar*cough*.

That orchestra piece was pretty nice though!


----------



## Dan Halen

Im SUPER excited for "Have a Blast" i think thats the best song for Guthrie to throw some guthrie on. But im even MORE excited for "Luck as a Constant" I cant wait to hear what Spencer does with this one. Best song Bulb has on his soundclick IMHO obviously lol.


----------



## Sikthness

^yeah no doubt man these songs are gonna rule. I love what I've heard of Mile Zero too. Uh I need new music NOW bulb.


----------



## right_to_rage

I've probably listened to the preview like 15 times today... it's just so epic...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Does the All In Merch bundle have a different poster than the Merch Connection one? Or did Merch Connection just use the album cover as a default? I think I might pay an extra $0.29 to get the cooler poster with the full album title. Tax is included with the Merch Connection price so I guess they ship from Florida? But then why is there over $10 shipping?


----------



## Dan Halen

Sikthness said:


> ^yeah no doubt man these songs are gonna rule. I love what I've heard of Mile Zero too. Uh I need new music NOW bulb.



Where did you hear a preview of mile zero? or was the the song they released for the album teaser?


----------



## ddtonfire

It's on misha's soundclick


----------



## Fat-Elf

ddtonfire said:


> It's on misha's soundclick



And Youtube:


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I'm just gonna tell myself that Epoch and Masmanune are Chrono Trigger references...


----------



## matt397

Xaios said:


> Tried a few proxy servers, none of them seem to be able to display the page properly. =\
> 
> Judging by the way the pages look when they're returned through a proxy server, it seems they can't display flash properly.




Hotspot sheild.......It has a free version and a pay version. That's what I used to view the interview with.


----------



## isispelican

there are also violin and cello guest appearances (bottom of the page) Periphery II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## samdaman87

I didn't check but is there a double cd with the pre-order? My friend told me that their was going to be some sort of bonus but I am happy already as it with the shorts that I am going to get here soon. It would be awesome if the bonus cd was more of Jake's Deep Electronic stuff that I can't get enough of. He should do a side project with the guy from BT since they are both from Maryland.


----------



## TimTomTum

isispelican said:


> there are also violin and cello guest appearances (bottom of the page) Periphery II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Awesomesauce! I wondered what they did about the string part in Have a blast and seems to me that they took have a blast ot a new level (besides the Guthrie solo of course)
Makes me more stoked.


----------



## Fat-Elf

TimTomTum said:


> Awesomesauce! I wondered what they did about the string part in Have a blast and seems to me that they took have a blast ot a new level (besides the Guthrie solo of course)
> Makes me more stoked.



I'm just stoked that they're keeping the weird string-riff in the beginning. Best part of the song in my opinion.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fat-Elf said:


> And Youtube:




This song has so strong Corelia vibe in it that it can't be disliked.


----------



## rgaRyan

Mmm Corelia...


----------



## gordonbombay

Has anyone found any Rock Im Ring footage of periphery yet?


----------



## MobiusR

> Spencer Sotelo: we are releasing the first single this week. get ready and tell other peeps to keep on the look out


 via Facebook


Awwwwwwwwwwwww shittttttttttttttttttt


----------



## CloudAC

Can't wait! I wonder what song will be the single, old Bulb song or new material?


----------



## brutalwizard

Make total destroy is the single that comes out on tuesday


----------



## CloudAC

Awesome, I was hoping it would be Make Total Destroy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

brutalwizard said:


> Make total destroy is the single that comes out on tuesday
> 
> 
> [pics and youtube embed]



I'm both stoked and disappointed. Stoked for that I love that song, one of my favourites to be honest, and I really want to hear how it will come out, but on the other hand I would've wanted to hear new material asap. Oh well, it's less than a month already and I'm sure MAKE TOTAL DESTROY is packed full of new stuff as well (not to forget it has vocals too \o/).

Damn, bring it already. I'm dying here!


----------



## Mwoit

Sorry to be ignorant, but are there any UK pre orders up yet?


----------



## bhakan

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm both stoked and disappointed. Stoked for that I love that song, one of my favourites to be honest, and I really want to hear how it will come out, but on the other hand I would've wanted to hear new material asap. Oh well, it's less than a month already and I'm sure MAKE TOTAL DESTROY is packed full of new stuff as well (not to forget it has vocals too \o/).
> 
> Damn, bring it already. I'm dying here!


I'm kind of glad it is an old song. Since we've already heard the old songs, if they release the new songs as singles, then there isn't as much new material on the album, and it takes away from the initial listen when you hear all the new material in one, mind blowing sitting.

And now that I'm thinking about it, impatience levels are rising exponentially, damn it!


----------



## JosephAOI

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm both stoked and disappointed. Stoked for that I love that song, one of my favourites to be honest, and I really want to hear how it will come out, but on the other hand I would've wanted to hear new material asap. Oh well, it's less than a month already and I'm sure MAKE TOTAL DESTROY is packed full of new stuff as well (not to forget it has vocals too \o/).
> 
> Damn, bring it already. I'm dying here!


THIS EXACTLY.

You stole the words right from my brain


----------



## CloudAC

Whilst im really excited to hear all these Bulb songs in their ultra-high quality guitar Axe FX glory, im most excited to hear how Spencer has incorporated his singing into them. So stoked!


----------



## isispelican

nobody's body is ready for this shit!


----------



## Fat-Elf

New single was yes! Didn't except a new single at all this quick. Make Total Destroy is one of my very favorite songs by Bulb. Can't wait. 

(I just wish that they would release it on Bandcamp as I'm not a big fan of iTunes and don't want to install it on my computer for the 9000th time..)


----------



## anomynous

This song is going to make me totally destroy my pants in excitement


----------



## hypotc

Really excited! Can't wait to hear what it sounds like with vocals, and new parts!


----------



## Genome

Kurkkuviipale said:


> on the other hand I would've wanted to hear new material asap.



Here you go:


----------



## matt397

genome said:


> Here you go:


----------



## Cynic

hypotc said:


> Really excited! Can't wait to hear what it sounds like with vocals, and new parts!



One of them, on Facebook, said that current one isn't even half of the song.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Yeah the version on Soundclick is like 1/8 of the actual finished song, it doesn't even sound close, get ready!


----------



## toiletstand

i am rery.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

JakePeriphery said:


> Yeah the version on Soundclick is like 1/8 of the actual finished song, it doesn't even sound close, get ready!



I'm preparing my body, but I don't think I'll make it for tomorrow.


----------



## Winspear

Could a band member please comment:
What's the situation with the preorders? There is Merchconnection and Allinmerch so far.
I see MC is U.S only for the packages - AIM appears to ship worldwide. 
I read that Europe will get bonus tracks. I am guessing that the AIM package, even though I could order it to the U.K, is the US version with no bonus tracks? 

Are there going to be any other versions of the CD, or is it just the current U.S ones and the European one which is to be announced?

Thanks


----------



## JakePeriphery

The preorder packages for the other territories are still being worked on, Sumerian just was ready first.


----------



## Winspear

Nice, thanks!


----------



## Evil Weasel

EtherealEntity said:


> Could a band member please comment:
> What's the situation with the preorders? There is Merchconnection and Allinmerch so far.
> I see MC is U.S only for the packages - AIM appears to ship worldwide.
> I read that Europe will get bonus tracks. I am guessing that the AIM package, even though I could order it to the U.K, is the US version with no bonus tracks?
> 
> Are there going to be any other versions of the CD, or is it just the current U.S ones and the European one which is to be announced?
> 
> Thanks


Misha said on his facebook that Century Media were doing EU distribution so I'd expect any preorder will either be through the CM store or the firebrand website. Just my guess.

Anyway I wonder if Periphery had a say in their slot at Download Festival. I'm a huge fanboy but no way I would go see them because they clash with Black Sabbath for 30 mins then you have to add time travelling between stages onto that. When AC/DC played the festival in 2010 every band stopped at least 15 mins before AC/DC started. Thought they would do the same for such a legendary band. Sabbath members are getting on a bit and with Iommi's health problems I wouldn't be surprised if it is the last show they ever play with that lineup in the UK. For people my age it's a once in a lifetime opportunity to see one of the original metal bands. You'd be a fool to not watch every minute of it! Wonder what sort of turn out Periphery will get with that in mind. (Line Up | Download Festival 2012 | Official Line Up and Tickets for 2012)

Finally, any official word on the tour in October yet and if it is hitting UK? European dates seem to be confirmed but can't find any ticket links for UK shows. Must go to that since Periphery and BTBAM's last shows in Glasgow were at venues with awful sound and this one is slightly better


----------



## CloudAC

I hope some UK dates show, atleast in Glasgow. A gig with Periphery and BTBAM would be bliss. Adding Tesseract with them would probably send me into a stage of true enlightenment...


----------



## Evil Weasel

CloudAC said:


> I hope some UK dates show, atleast in Glasgow. A gig with Periphery and BTBAM would be bliss. Adding Tesseract with them would probably send me into a stage of true enlightenment...


Between the Buried and Me at The Garage (Glasgow) on 3 Oct 2012
Nothing on the triple G music website and they have handled the last Periphery and BTBAM tours. It is on the Garage website though so maybe just waiting for the official announcement before tickets go on sale?

Hopefully it will be much better than the show at the Cathouse. Man the sound was awful that night and no way I was paying so much for the DT tour and sitting down! Sound for BTBAM/AAL at King Tut's was even worse though. Nice location btw  I jest, can't wait to move back to the central belt after uni!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Evil Weasel said:


> Misha said on his facebook that Century Media were doing EU distribution so I'd expect any preorder will either be through the CM store or the firebrand website. Just my guess.
> 
> Anyway I wonder if Periphery had a say in their slot at Download Festival. I'm a huge fanboy but no way I would go see them because they clash with Black Sabbath for 30 mins then you have to add time travelling between stages onto that. When AC/DC played the festival in 2010 every band stopped at least 15 mins before AC/DC started. Thought they would do the same for such a legendary band. Sabbath members are getting on a bit and with Iommi's health problems I wouldn't be surprised if it is the last show they ever play with that lineup in the UK. For people my age it's a once in a lifetime opportunity to see one of the original metal bands. You'd be a fool to not watch every minute of it! Wonder what sort of turn out Periphery will get with that in mind. (Line Up | Download Festival 2012 | Official Line Up and Tickets for 2012)
> 
> Finally, any official word on the tour in October yet and if it is hitting UK? European dates seem to be confirmed but can't find any ticket links for UK shows. Must go to that since Periphery and BTBAM's last shows in Glasgow were at venues with awful sound and this one is slightly better


 
I can tell I'm officially old when I won't travel 15 minutes down the road to go to Donnington.


----------



## Fat-Elf

> The new Periphery single hits iTunes tonight at midnight EST! Who's staying up to buy it?!


-Periphery's FB-page

Good for you EST-timers. I have to stay up till 8am.


----------



## Mwoit

Evil Weasel said:


> Between the Buried and Me at The Garage (Glasgow) on 3 Oct 2012
> Nothing on the triple G music website and they have handled the last Periphery and BTBAM tours. It is on the Garage website though so maybe just waiting for the official announcement before tickets go on sale?
> 
> Hopefully it will be much better than the show at the Cathouse. Man the sound was awful that night and no way I was paying so much for the DT tour and sitting down! Sound for BTBAM/AAL at King Tut's was even worse though. Nice location btw  I jest, can't wait to move back to the central belt after uni!



I thought the sound for BTBAM / AAL at King Tut's was alright, I was standing on the platform at the back and AAL were crystal clear. Guys were trying to jump around, but AAL are just cool to watch.


----------



## hypotc

Fat-Elf said:


> -Periphery's FB-page
> 
> Good for you EST-timers. I have to stay up till 8am.




You'll have to stay up to 7am, as midnight EST is in three hours!


----------



## MobiusR

iTunes - Music - Make Total Destroy - Single by Periphery


----------



## jjfiegel

This is awesome. So pumped for the rest of the album.

Oh, and great job Spencer. Such an improvement.


----------



## VILARIKA

It sounds schweet.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy mother fuck, i just downloaded Make Total Destroy. . .and it is so amazing. I can't believe it. Spencers voice is superb, especially for using no autotune.


----------



## Guitarman700

This is fucking superb.


----------



## Jonathan20022

You know, I was extremely skeptical of how well the vocals would be handled on MTD but this came out ridiculously well. You all are such a great solid unit, and I seriously can't wait for the album now.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Wow, after four listens, Spencer really is sounding like Rody at some parts. So great! And the tempo change at the end threw me off. I'm loving this.


----------



## isispelican

i got raped


----------



## NSXTypeZero

wow... Make Total Destroy with vocals is fucking BAUCE  

Spencer killed it bro's


----------



## Marcus

Is this gonna be available in the Australian itunes store?


----------



## JosephAOI

Being that I normally listen to band's new singles with low expectations, this fucking BLEW MY MIND.

I absolutely cannot wait till the album comes out. So glad I pre-ordered


----------



## sakeido

daaaaaaaaaamn Spencer sounds killer


----------



## eventhetrees

Entire track sounds absolutely amazing. I'm stoked for the entire album but especially stoked for Luck as a Constant in this quality and to see what they've done with it, I really liked that demo 

Spencer sounds great but I'm having trouble paying attention to him with the insane drum and guitar tones!  Great stuff


----------



## Khoi

just bought it on iTunes.

holy shit.

absolutely can not wait for the album to drop, everything sounds HUGE


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Make Total Destroy is amazing. I'll wait to buy the whole album rather than just buying the single, however. Spencer has gotten SO much better as a vocalist. His screams have so much more power behind them. Also, to do all of those vocals covering such a wide range without pitch correction? DANG. That's amazing. However, I felt that the vocals in this particular song covered up so much of the amazing guitar work.


----------



## thealexkelley

make total destroy is absolutely amazing, i love where they took the original idea and made it even better and huge!


----------



## gordonbombay

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Make Total Destroy is amazing. I'll wait to buy the whole album rather than just buying the single, however. Spencer has gotten SO much better as a vocalist. His screams have so much more power behind them. Also, to do all of those vocals covering such a wide range without pitch correction? DANG. That's amazing. *However, I felt that the vocals in this particular song covered up so much of the amazing guitar work*.



This is how I feel. I love Spencer, just seems like he is WAY out in front of the mix.


----------



## hypotc




----------



## iamthefonz

Damn, Spencer's gotten way better.

Also happy to hear a little Jake interlude at the end there. Love those.


----------



## gordonbombay

gordonbombay said:


> This is how I feel. I love Spencer, just seems like he is WAY out in front of the mix.



Well it sounds completely different with my studio headphones on. Sounds nuts.


----------



## Cynic

Haha that part at 1:45 makes me so happy. So groovy, too.

REDUCE THEM ALL TO BONES


----------



## Xaios

Sumerian uploaded the new single to Youtube:



EDIT: noticed someone else posted the link, but here it's embedded.


----------



## bulb

gordonbombay said:


> This is how I feel. I love Spencer, just seems like he is WAY out in front of the mix.



We actually spent a lot of time leveling, and i would say that the only place where the vocals tend to jump out over the mix would be on laptop speakers, especially unibody macbook pros (basically anything that is really midrangy), so i'd highly recommend listening on a nice set of headphones or speakers to get the full experience!


----------



## simulclass83

Xaios said:


> Sumerian uploaded the new single to Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: noticed someone else posted the link, but here it's embedded.




That's awesome!
EDIT: Sick vocals 1:16!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Awesome! I was kind of worried the drums might end up being really loud like on the VoM disc but this is 10x better.


----------



## Cynic

hey bulb plz tell spencer to stop sounding like linkin park and protest the hero we don't appreciate it thanks XD


----------



## theo

Any chance this will be available from somewhere other than iTunes? Like amazon music or something? I don't use iTunes you see... But I still want to buy this single.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

mehh, its nothing too special.


----------



## osmosis2259

Growing on me more and more with more and more listens!


----------



## TIBrent

Absolutely phenomenal! +1 Skills ta pay teh bills!
-Brent


----------



## Sephiroth952

osmosis2259 said:


> Growing on me more and more with more and more listens!


This. It definitely takes a few listens to fully grasp. That and Spencers new vocal styling is so different form the first album (Which I loved) that its kind of jarring. THe only complaint about the vocals would be they are a bit dry at times but that's about it.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> hey bulb plz tell spencer to stop sounding like linkin park and protest the hero we don't appreciate it thanks XD



hahah yeah, those comments are funny to me, but i guess thats what happens when you sing high and use any form of vibrato in a metal band

rody lolwtf'd when spencer showed him the song and told him people were saying that spencer sounded like him


----------



## bouVIP

I've never really liked Periphery due to the vocals. Just not to my taste, but this new song is good! I really love the guitar riffs and the screams! Singing...still need to get used to, but I think I'll check out some older stuff now.


----------



## Xaios

So, Misha, now to address a most pressing concern...

Y U NO PLAY GITAR SOLOZ IN NEW SONG?? 

















I kid, sounds great.


----------



## toiletstand

love that low end. massive. is that the warwick thumb?


----------



## bulb

how play gitarsolous?


----------



## Cynic

axefx and crank mids


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT! Dis da shit. I guess I have my playlist done for todays day of work. And tomorrows...


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


> how play gitarsolous?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Do you listen to much death metal?


----------



## leonardo7

Yeah that new song is extremely sick, as expected


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Why isn't the song titled MAKE TOTAL DESTROY! in youtube?


----------



## Funleash

Not gonna lie, I was a little underwhelmed at first. The vocals seemed a bit high in the mix and I wasn't too into some of the vocal melodies.

But after a few more listens, and on better speakers, I am blown away. Spencer's vocals are amazing, as is the rest of the band, of course. I could see this being one of my favorite Periphery tunes.


----------



## DANiMALxMD

Spencer sounds like Jordan from New Found Glory.


----------



## GSingleton

DANiMALxMD said:


> Spencer sounds like Jordan from New Found Glory.



umm....no?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, just wow. First listen behind and that was mindblowing. I didn't think I could be anymore excited about the new album but now I just feel like running laps until the album is released. 

Btw, were the main lead played on synth in the chorus? Because that's what it sounded. Even though I saw Nolly play it with the guitar in the studio updates, I'm not sure.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy shit, that new single is absolutely astounding!


----------



## Maggai

I think Spencer really just sounds like Spencer. Just better than ever.


----------



## mortbopet

This single is so amazing, and im loving the heck out of the low end and especially the vocals! The thing has a whole different vibe to it, that weren't that present on the self titled album. This just ties it all together, and its easy to hear that it was a collaborative effort to make this single (album).

Dis es nies!


----------



## rjnix_0329

So, I was actually about ready to start defending Periphery from the detractors before I even heard the song, just because I am such a big fan of them as musicians and people, but I decided to wait until I had a chance to listen to the song through high quality headphones. 

As I listened, I was actually blown away at just how great it sounded! Spencer's vocals are not only more professional sounding, but are just absolutely crushing and massive, and the musicianship is top notch. I really, truly like the song, and not just from a somewhat fan boyish perspective. I can't wait for the album .


----------



## wizbit81

Great freakin' track. Had it on repeat for the last 30 mins or so while I wait for my running partner to turn up. Love the main riff, absolute PHILTH


----------



## gordonbombay

bulb said:


> We actually spent a lot of time leveling, and i would say that the only place where the vocals tend to jump out over the mix would be on laptop speakers, especially unibody macbook pros (basically anything that is really midrangy), so i'd highly recommend listening on a nice set of headphones or speakers to get the full experience!



Yep! My 17 inch macbookpro made the vocals and drums dominant. Headphones and my car sound tits. Strong work.


----------



## sol niger 333

Xaios said:


>




This kid fucking sucks


----------



## guitarister7321

I prefer Spencer's old vocals comapare to his new ones to be honest. Hopefully they'll grow on me.


----------



## cronux

the thing about Periphery for me is that I never could get pass the vocals... 

instrument wise, the new track is really great - shows you really grew as a band and I like the production as well. waiting to hear the whole album  

question: would you ever consider asking Jens (Meshuggah) to be a guest singer on one track? That would be interesting


----------



## Sebski

Gets better on every listen, but is there anywhere from the UK I can buy the single??


----------



## gordonbombay

cronux said:


> question: would you ever consider asking Jens (Meshuggah) to be a guest singer on one track? That would be interesting



Hahaha. Why would you want his boring monotone voice to flatten all the dynamics of a periphery song?


----------



## cronux

gordonbombay said:


> Hahaha. Why would you want his boring monotone voice to flatten all the dynamics of a periphery song?



well... it could be interesting


----------



## Valennic

Well he DID say he was gonna try to get Dave Grohl for the next album....maybe in the future we can see a mess of guest vocalists? I think it'd be awesome to see Joe Duplantier on a Periphery track. But that's just because I'm a Gojira fanboy, and IMO anything Joe puts his voice over is automatic gold.

Also have the new track on repeat. I'm in love with this. I remember one of the vocal lines from an update a while ago, and it was stuck in my head for months, and here it is again.


----------



## sakeido

guitarister7321 said:


> I prefer Spencer's old vocals comapare to his new ones to be honest. Hopefully they'll grow on me.



how is this even possible... 

new song is way busier than what I like listening to these days but it kicks ass anyway


----------



## ROAR

I HAVE AN OPINION CHECK IT OUT


----------



## slumber_party

Love the song. Vocals have improved vastly.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Digging the ultra fuck out of Spencer on this. Also is anyone else stoked for Froggin Bullfish??


----------



## the hittmann

I can't wait for scarlet, its so groovin.


----------



## Jonathan20022

gatesofcarnage said:


> Digging the ultra fuck out of Spencer on this. Also is anyone else stoked for Froggin Bullfish??



Looking forward to the album as a whole, but Froggin Bullfish is the highlight for me as of right now. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEem_dKk5C8

Whatever track is at 0:04 of this update is seriously pumping me up, the groove is ridiculous. I like the harmonic pick slide also.

What song is that if any band member can chime in?


----------



## Hybrid138

I'm looking most forward to the NEW new songs like the one in the teaser, that is a new song right? I'm more into the more melodic songs like All New Materials and Jetpacks. Either way, Spencer has been getting better and everyone that has seen them live has noticed. I'm so glad it translated on the album and stoked to hear more!


----------



## CloudAC

Kenji20022 said:


> Whatever track is at 0:04 of this update is seriously pumping me up, the groove is ridiculous. I like the harmonic pick slide also.
> 
> What song is that if any band member can chime in?



Agreed, that is one badass sample right there. Look forward to hearing that song

Listened to Make Total Destroy about 3 times now, Spencer's improvement actually leaves me speechless.


----------



## Doug N

cronux said:


> question: would you ever consider asking Jens (Meshuggah) to be a guest singer on one track? That would be interesting


 
Probably about the same time Meshuggah brings Spencer in for a guest spot.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I have now listened Make Total Destroy 30 times today. So good. 

Btw, any new info about the pre-order for Europe? I know there's still more than month to go but it would be nice to pre-order early.


----------



## Genome

Great vocals, great riffing, a little busy at times for me though.


----------



## spawnofthesith

"New" track is awesome! I love how his vocals sound on this one


----------



## Djent

In b4 any Rody Walker comparisons.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Djent said:


> In b4 any Rody Walker comparisons.



You're late.


----------



## Sikthness

Better than I thought. And i had high expectations. Definitely sitting at full-mass for Periphery II.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Djent said:


> In b4 any Rody Walker comparisons.



 I heard a hint of that, and liked it


----------



## Polythoral

I remember seeing periphery back at Summer Slaughter when Spencer soundchecked singing the 'hellbent on heaven' part of Sequoia Throne. He told me later that it's like his favorite part of a song/song in general. Bout time it comes full circle.


----------



## kylendm

Wasn't too fond of the single but when the album releases maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Replace "Drink" with "song", and you have my exact reaction:


----------



## Lukifer

Holy Hell!! Best vocal Ive heard to date, and what riffs!!!!!!!! You guys have really outdone yourselves.

Like for real I love the lines and melodies Spence uses. Dont wanna sound fanboyish but this is so much win.


----------



## bulb

Thanks so much for the kind words guys!
We worked our asses off on this album, and we are really proud of it, regardless of what others would think, so its the icing on the cake to hear that you guys are digging it!
Can't wait for you guys to hear the whole album!


----------



## anomynous

I totally destroyed my pants while listening.


----------



## Dan Halen

Im definitely diggin the new mix on this one. I like it more and more every time i listen to it. though at first it was a tad busy, but you almost learn something new every time you hear the song because you pick out the parts better. its like going to "not suck school".

Also id like to add that i wish the Closing riff that starts at about 3:44, i wish it were a few bars longer because it had soooo much potential for a sicker closing breakdown into the clean ambiance.


----------



## Rational Gaze

Taylor mixed the living fuck out of this record. Happy for him, happy for the band, happy for our ears. Long live full, lush, massive mixes!


----------



## Dayviewer

Really liking the new single, love it, all of it, very much looking forward to the new album 
And:
Spencer sounds like Spencer, the instrumentals sound like Periphery, and clean vocals are just a thing some people have to fucking deal with for once.
Starting to get irritated so much by all these close minded and ignorant comments all over the web, FUCK


----------



## Static

Love the new track.Spencer's vocals sound really good.Weirdly enough his growls/screams somewhat reminds me of Mudvayne. 0_0

Great stuff!


----------



## MarkPopkie

Super nerdy of me to say this... but does the ending electronic interlude in Make Total Destroy remind anyone of the scene where Optimus Prime dies in the OG cartoon Transformers movie? 


Absolutely love the single, by the way. If this is a good cross-section of what we can expect from the rest of the CD, it's a perfect evolution from the last album. No matter what, i'm sure i'll dig it... Hence my preorder.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Well I haven't heard anyone say anything critique-ish about the song so I guess I will... *flameshield up* I love it, and I love Spencer's new vocal work but he does seem to hit the same note a lot in this song. Now, I understand that it fits in the song, I guess it just won't be my absolute favorite on the album. *shrug* Plus the guitars seem more saturated than in the first album, but that's just something new to get used to! The mix seems to lack just a bit of volume dynamics, but that might just be youtube/earbud quality, lol.

For me it's an 8/10 but my favorite song of Peripherys is Letter Experiment so I like the slower more groovy songs. I'm sure there's lots of them to come on the album!

I still love this song, guise.


----------



## Tyrant

HOLY! *BEEEEEEP!* 

Awesome song, I must I really dig Spencers clean vocals, pure WIN!

Give whole album please ? haha, cant wait to hear it!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The Buttmonkey said:


> Well I haven't heard anyone say anything critique-ish about the song so I guess I will... *flameshield up* I love it, and I love Spencer's new vocal work but he does seem to hit the same note a lot in this song. Now, I understand that it fits in the song, I guess it just won't be my absolute favorite on the album. *shrug* Plus the guitars seem more saturated than in the first album, but that's just something new to get used to! The mix seems to lack just a bit of volume dynamics, but that might just be youtube/earbud quality, lol.
> 
> For me it's an 8/10 but my favorite song of Peripherys is Letter Experiment so I like the slower more groovy songs. I'm sure there's lots of them to come on the album!
> 
> I still love this song, guise.



The amount of mid range saturation on guitars is at the physical maximum on the first album. Nothing can top it, it's a scientific fact.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I really meant gain saturation.

It just seems...wetter.


----------



## toiletstand

its a deep mix. at first listen i found myself having trouble getting into it. after a few tries(like with most music) and finally being able to put myself in the mix i think it sounds great.

so maybe give it some time and a few more tries


----------



## ROAR

"This album will be dope" -Tom Haveford


----------



## Fat-Elf

The Buttmonkey said:


> I really meant gain saturation.
> 
> It just seems...wetter.



Gotta agree with this one. Really liked the guitar sound on the debut album because it sounded more tight and less distortioned. But I'm not going to totally bash the sound on this album basing my opinion on one song. Gotta hear the whole album.

Edit: And I have listened the MTD 40 times now so that can't be the problem.


----------



## matt397

Looking through this thread makes me feel not so weird about having listened to the single about a 100 times now. Spencer, Obviously, is at the top of his game right now. The vocals on this track are fuckin sick. When that bridge comes in at 2:50 I could honestly put that shit on loop for ever an that scream that came in at 3:19 literaly gave me goosebumps. Fuck yeah 

Oh an anyone that still has issues with the spence vox after hearing that seriously needs to move on an listen to something else.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree with above. I wasn't that big on Spenc's vocals before. 

But he REALLY shines on this track.


----------



## Genome

Dayviewer said:


> Really liking the new single, love it, all of it, very much looking forward to the new album
> And:
> Spencer sounds like Spencer, the instrumentals sound like Periphery, and clean vocals are just a thing some people have to fucking deal with for once.
> Starting to get irritated so much by all these close minded and ignorant comments all over the web, FUCK


----------



## rjnix_0329

The Buttmonkey said:


> I really meant gain saturation.
> 
> It just seems...wetter.



I would bet that this has something to do with them using the EVH 5150 III power amp for all of their rhythm tracks. That amp is dripping with saturation, and personally it's a sound I totally love, but it is a little different from the straight POD/AxeFX stuff .


----------



## eastguitar

Periphery in Rock am Ring


----------



## davemeistro

Had some fun trying to learn this one!


----------



## rug

Damn. Nicely done, neighbor!


----------



## The Buttmonkey

rjnix_0329 said:


> I would bet that this has something to do with them using the EVH 5150 III power amp for all of their rhythm tracks. That amp is dripping with saturation, and personally it's a sound I totally love, but it is a little different from the straight POD/AxeFX stuff .



Well like I said, I don't hate it, it's just different, but I think I'll grow to love it.

It really reminds me of Red Seas Fire! Gee, I wonder why....


----------



## toiletstand

your hair flowing in the air makes your cover even more grand an awesome.


----------



## decypher

Dayviewer said:


> Starting to get irritated so much by all these close minded and ignorant comments all over the web, FUCK



How about growing up and accepting other opinions? 

On topic: "new" song sounds quite fun for what it is. The clean singing isn't too cheesy.


----------



## Valennic

decypher said:


> How about growing up and accepting other opinions?
> 
> On topic: "new" song sounds quite fun for what it is. The clean singing isn't too cheesy.



The people he's talking about need to grow up themselves. Not sure if you've seen the posts he's talking about, but its hardly fair to tell him to grow up and accept other opinions when these guys are saying what they're saying.


----------



## GSingleton

The Buttmonkey said:


> It just seems...wetter.



What more could you ask for *troll face*


----------



## Cynic

GSingleton said:


> What more could you ask for *troll face*



everything

we are entitled to anything that we want due to being peripherys fanbase still waiting on that instrumental of periphery 2 guys


----------



## Shaunheiser

Cynic said:


> everything
> 
> we are entitled to anything that we want due to being peripherys fanbase still waiting on that instrumental of periphery 2 guys



Well, that sounds a bit... entitled.


----------



## Dayviewer

genome said:


> *Internet guide*


Haha, oh i know my internets man no worries, it sometimes just gets to me when the amount of stupidity gets too high, which was the case this time around.



decypher said:


> How about growing up and accepting other opinions?


Well you have people who take the time to explain their opinion and have solid arguments to back them up, who i definatly respect and accept, and people who blatantly just say something (which most of the time doesn't even make sense) and immediatly call people out when they even slightly disagree with them, which i don't.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Najka

davemeistro said:


> Had some fun trying to learn this one!




Nice cover!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Huh... a month ago, If you asked me if I liked Periphery, I would of just said I like 2 of their songs...

Now, I can't stop listening to the new single and I ended up pre-ordering the new album with a poster.

Misha, what have you done to me?...


----------



## Hybrid138

Just ordered my booty short bundle! Stoked!


----------



## Dan Halen

davemeistro said:


> Had some fun trying to learn this one!




Fuck Yah!!! great job (8


----------



## isispelican

European bonus tracks are Farout (Instrumental) and The Heretic Anthem (Slipknot Cover)


----------



## Fat-Elf

isispelican said:


> European bonus tracks are Farout (Instrumental) and The Heretic Anthem (Slipknot Cover)



Source please? Nevermind, not that excited because Farout is one of my least favorite Bulb songs and we have already heard The Heretic Anthem.


----------



## isispelican

All About The Rock - PERIPHERY - "Periphery II" out in Europe July 2 (digital) and July 16 (CD, ltd. Digipak)


----------



## space frog

isispelican said:


> European bonus tracks are Farout (Instrumental) and The Heretic Anthem (Slipknot Cover)



I want Farout but Canada aint got shit lol


----------



## matt397

space frog said:


> I want Farout but Canada aint got shit lol



Canada got the shit end of the stick this time around. Next to nothing for merch (1 Tshirt) and none of the bonus tracks. Sucks for the band, I would of spent a decent chunk of cash on solid merch.


----------



## Ninetyfour

So it turns out they are coming to the UK with Between The Buried And Me, does anybody know if The Safety Fire are playing the UK dates also?

Edit: Nevermind!


----------



## Genome

UK fans will enjoy this:


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fixed.

E: Added Marks head to the left side of the pic.


----------



## Cynic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Fixed.
> 
> E: Added Marks head to the left side of the pic.



a+ for accuracy


----------



## space frog

matt397 said:


> Canada got the shit end of the stick this time around. Next to nothing for merch (1 Tshirt) and none of the bonus tracks. Sucks for the band, I would of spent a decent chunk of cash on solid merch.



I don't understand why we get so few, and mostly why we can't get the same bundles as US... I mean most people believe we're just another state, why not do as if 

Nah but seriously, preorders for the Contortionist were the same for US and Canada, so is it a label thing? Why do we only get 1 bundle? iirc preorders for the first CD were the same


----------



## matt397

space frog said:


> I don't understand why we get so few, and mostly why we can't get the same bundles as US... I mean most people believe we're just another state, why not do as if
> 
> Nah but seriously, preorders for the Contortionist were the same for US and Canada, so is it a label thing? Why do we only get 1 bundle? iirc preorders for the first CD were the same



Last time around pre orders were the same, I guess either Sumerian or Merch Connection ( I fucking hate merch connection with a passion ) decided it wasn't worth it ? Stupid move I think, just my opinion.


----------



## brutalwizard

extremely jelly of the fall 2012 tour


----------



## anomynous

That was announced a long time ago


----------



## toiletstand

these uk dates are new ^^


----------



## GSingleton

um....once again....why does merch connection make me pay almost 25 bucks in shipping? cancelled that order like lightning.


----------



## Cynic

GSingleton said:


> um....once again....why does merch connection make me pay almost 25 bucks in shipping? cancelled that order like lightning.



My order was like $20-25 and charged me $15 for shipping. I gave no fucks, but that is high for shipping.


----------



## GSingleton

amazon.com for me and I have free 2 day shipping. I want some periff shorts...but I refuse to pay that much for shipping.


----------



## CloudAC

Kurkkuviipale said:


> picture[/QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: that is awesome, nice.
> 
> I will be there in Glasgow, I don't know who I am more excited to see, those are 3 amazing bands. Never seen BTBAM so pretty fucking excited for that :hbang:


----------



## Mwoit

CloudAC said:


> that is awesome, nice.
> 
> I will be there in Glasgow, I don't know who I am more excited to see, those are 3 amazing bands. Never seen BTBAM so pretty fucking excited for that



It's an England tour with a side show in Scotland. That's good enough for me.


----------



## TheSilentWater

Looks like I'm making a trip to Leeds... lame that they're not playing in my city but with that lineup, it'd be hard _not_ to go.


----------



## kylendm

GSingleton said:


> um....once again....why does merch connection make me pay almost 25 bucks in shipping? cancelled that order like lightning.


Yeah, you could pay that to see them live with a few other bands and buy their merch for that kinda price.


----------



## arkohors

For those who haven't found this yet, samples of all the new songs are available on the Amazon UK website:

Periphery II: Periphery: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads

I'm liking what i'm hearing. This album is going to be on replay for months for me!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

arkohors said:


> For those who haven't found this yet, samples of all the new songs are available on the Amazon UK website:
> 
> Periphery II: Periphery: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads
> 
> I'm liking what i'm hearing. This album is going to be on replay for months for me!



w000000000000000t why didn't anyone tell of this earlier? T-up for you arkohors!

E: Erised sounds killer! Can't wait to hear the Petrucci solo on it....


----------



## toiletstand

Erised sounds incredible.


edit: dont listen to masamune if you dont want to spoil the surprise haha.


----------



## isispelican

oh shit!!!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Did anyone else find Spencer sounding like Elliot Coleman on Scarlet? The fast high note he sings I thought for a split second that to be Elliot, no joke.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, Spencer sounds mindblowingly good on this one and the melodies he wrote are amazing. The album actually seems to be a lot more melodic judging by those teasers but a lot of them included the chorus so those tend to be pretty melodic.


----------



## Dayviewer

They all sound AMAZING, think i'm looking forward most to Ragnarok and The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised sounds great too!


----------



## MiPwnYew

Another vote for Erised! Sounds awesome


----------



## TheFerryMan

full album samples, this is a GREAT way to start a Monday.

and i have to agree. He does Sound a lot like Elliot on Scarlet. not a bad thing

also, Muramasa is a lot shorter than i thought it was going to be, by like...3 minutes hah.

but when it's all said and done...I want this album. Right now


----------



## btbamthewell

Some seriously cool riffs in those trailers! Luck as a constant or Erised sounding the most intersting so far.

No epic 15 minute song  Still at all most 1:10:00 it's hard to complain!


----------



## Lianoroto

toiletstand said:


> Erised sounds incredible.
> 
> 
> edit: dont listen to masamune if you dont want to spoil the surprise haha.



Masamune sounds kiler! That is probably one of my favorite riffs from Bulbs soundclick!


----------



## noobstix

Release me from this plaaaace! shivers......


----------



## bhakan

Those samples! This album sounds like it's going to be amazing. 

I'm especially excited to hear the full version of scarlet with vocals, The Haunted Shores version is one of my favorite songs, and Spencer sounds awesome on it so far.


----------



## Dan Halen

LUCK AS A CONSTANT SOUNDS SOOOOOO GOOOODDDD!!!! 8D Bulb, you have just made me one of the happiest people on the planet and i havent even heard the vocals yet!!! Have a Blast Sounds REALLLY Great also. I can wait though Cuz i gotta..... 8(


----------



## btbamthewell

Please please please release a tab book!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

btbamthewell said:


> Please please please release a tab book!!!!



Even better, release Guitar Pro versions!


----------



## hypotc

btbamthewell said:


> Please please please release a tab book!!!!



Misha wrote "working on it" when someone asked the same question on his Formspring!


----------



## eastguitar

WOW!! this album sounds amazing... the guitar tone is incredible. 

Tab Book??? this will be great!!!


----------



## Khoi

I've never been this excited for a CD release... every single song sounds absolutely epic


----------



## space frog

facepalm mute sounds so much better on the recording than from what i heard live wow

this whole cd seems like it will be great, can't wait to hear it!


----------



## The Beard

Epoch sounds great, I can't wait to hear it! I've always loved Jake's electronic stuff


----------



## Beach

Sounds great,the little amazon mp3 previews are up too.

Mile Zero sounds siiiiick.


----------



## eastguitar

Spencer in Have a Blast sound brutaaaaaaaaal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Housty00

Moonstar? MOONSTAR!


----------



## eastguitar

Periphery Download Festival!!

Icarus Live


Make Total Destroy (not the live audio / album audio)


----------



## bulb

Haha these samples are interesting, some of them definitely show some of the different "sides" of the album, but a lot of them sell the songs short, like "Ji" for example is one of the songs i am most proud of, but based off of that clip you would think it is a COMPLETELY different song than what it actually is.

It will be funny/interesting to see people's reactions to the album now that the samples are up!


----------



## Cynic

From what I can hear, if people are still complaining about Spencer after this album, then they can all go swandive into a shark's mouth.


----------



## matt397

arkohors said:


> For those who haven't found this yet, samples of all the new songs are available on the Amazon UK website:
> 
> Periphery II: Periphery: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads
> 
> I'm liking what i'm hearing. This album is going to be on replay for months for me!



So stoked to hear Froggin Bullfish and I still get tingly when I remember that Guthrie is on the album. 



eastguitar said:


> Periphery Download Festival!!
> 
> 
> 
> Make Total Destroy (not the live audio / album audio)


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> From what I can hear, if people are still complaining about Spencer after this album, then they can all go swandive into a shark's mouth.



Haha, that's one way to put it. I'd just say if you aren't sold on him after this album, we can just chalk it up to different tastes. We couldn't be happier with how the vocals came out!


----------



## Sikthness

hypotc said:


> Misha wrote "working on it" when someone asked the same question on his Formspring!



so...Never then? thats what happens w/ most bands! Also, the samples are just fuckin killer. Had a long as shit day at work n come home to see these samples, and new Contortionist and Exotic Animal Petting Zoo song = all is well w/ the world.


----------



## larry

i was hoping 'more juggies' would 
make the cut, but they finished 
froggin' bullfish!!!!! 
fuckin' yesssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Housty00

larry said:


> i was hoping 'more juggies' would
> make the cut, but they finished
> froggin' bullfish!!!!!
> fuckin' yesssss!!!!!!!!



" More Juggies" Is pprrrooooobbbaaabbbllllyyyy going to be on Juggernaut. Because, you know, that makes sense.


----------



## rug

Froggin' Bullfish and Luck as a Constant are on the album - I'd buy it for those two alone, anything beyond those is pure bonus for me. 

That said, I'm sure I'll find pleeeenty more material that I dig once I hear it. I think I'm going to hold off on the samples until I can hear the whole thing though.


----------



## space frog

Sikthness said:


> so...Never then? thats what happens w/ most bands! Also, the samples are just fuckin killer. Had a long as shit day at work n come home to see these samples, and new Contortionist and Exotic Animal Petting Zoo song = all is well w/ the world.



Yeah I hope these tabs really get out there!!


----------



## theo

Anyone know what the deal is with preorders in Australia?


...THEO WANT


----------



## toiletstand

should be coming out soon. labels in other territories are working on them. i think you get the album on the 29th though!


----------



## crg123

Wow.... This album is going to rule. If this is what the samples sound like... I just can't imagine. Thank you Misha

Spencer is just on a whole new level. I mean I loved him on the first album, but just wow


----------



## Adrian-XI

theo said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with preorders in Australia?
> 
> 
> ...THEO WANT


JB HIFI


----------



## guy in latvia

Spencer's vocals remind me of Protest the Hero, in a way. Good stuff! Song's badass, as expected. Can't wait to hear the whole thing!


----------



## CloudAC

Opening up that Amazon link and clicking on the Have a Blast Preview - mind. blown. The clarity of those low notes, and the mixing in general is incredible, even on Amazon's mp3 streaming. Erised sounded amazing, I think I am most excited for that song and Have a Blast.


----------



## LeSinge

Check out the new official periphery Channel


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

LeSinge said:


> Check out the new official periphery Channel




Awesome!


----------



## MarkPopkie

LeSinge said:


> Check out the new official periphery Channel




Is this really an _official_ channel? The "making of" video for Icarus (one of the other videos that they've uploaded other than the album preview) says "no copyright infringement intended" or something like that. if it really was an official channel, would they need to worry about infringing on their own material?

and the album preview says something about this being the "...only quality available right now. Thanks Amazon." Again, if it was really the band, doesn't this sound a little odd?

Can one of the members confirm whether or not PeripheryTV is an official channel? If it's not, then it's just annoying. Somebody's trying to make that YouTube money off your material...


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> Is this really an _official_ channel? The "making of" video for Icarus (one of the other videos that they've uploaded other than the album preview) says "no copyright infringement intended" or something like that. if it really was an official channel, would they need to worry about infringing on their own material?
> 
> and the album preview says something about this being the "...only quality available right now. Thanks Amazon." Again, if it was really the band, doesn't this sound a little odd?
> 
> Can one of the members confirm whether or not PeripheryTV is an official channel? If it's not, then it's just annoying. Somebody's trying to make that YouTube money off your material...



It's not an official channel at all, the official one is called very simply "Periphery".
Since they don't have ads and aren't making money off of our music, i won't make a stink about it, but they aren't official in any capacity.
That video should help hype things up a bit hopefully!


----------



## MarkPopkie

bulb said:


> It's not an official channel at all, the official one is called very simply "Periphery".
> Since they don't have ads and aren't making money off of our music, i won't make a stink about it, but they aren't official in any capacity.
> That video should help hype things up a bit hopefully!



ahhhh didn't see the lack of ads... thanks for clarifying


----------



## The Beard

theo said:


> ...THEO WANT


----------



## Moo

I shouldn't have listened to haunted shores' scarlet too often.. now that it has vocals it feels kinda weird to me  I hope I'll get used to it


----------



## rgaRyan

I just made a video of all the song previews. Looks like I was beat to it.


----------



## Valennic

Listening to all of these little preview snippets really makes me happy. I can't wait for the album.

I hear The Moonstar in Masamune, am I right?


----------



## brutalwizard

Still sucks that I haven't heard anything about a periphery show on 8/21/2012. Periphery has the day off, and they travel through Boise according to the tour schedule outlined in the periphery 2 :this time its personal album trailer.

Normally the People at the Boise venue Respond very quickly to me when I ask them into looking at booking shows or anything about shows generally cause i know some of them personally. They have all ignored me about this particular date.


----------



## matt397

Thanks for the teaser trailers ! Ragnarok sounds intense. I purchased a physical and a digital preorder so I would definitely have a copy the day it comes out but I want it to leak so bad


----------



## rgaRyan

It's a tarp! Or a conspiracy. Be careful.


----------



## ROAR

This album will kill me. 
And I'm so ok with it


----------



## anomynous

My lazy photoshop:


----------



## rgaRyan

Shoulda said Mraks and Sponce.


----------



## anomynous

I was thinking about it, but too lazy.

Hence the floating half Mrak.


Mrak the Gods


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> Still sucks that I haven't heard anything about a periphery show on 8/21/2012. Periphery has the day off, and they travel through Boise according to the tour schedule outlined in the periphery 2 :this time its personal album trailer.
> 
> Normally the People at the Boise venue Respond very quickly to me when I ask them into looking at booking shows or anything about shows generally cause i know some of them personally. They have all ignored me about this particular date.



I don't know anything about the booking side on this tour.
However i do know that for a lot of bands including us, that Boise is usually the weakest show on a tour as far as attendance, guarantees and therefore merch too. To add to that the last few times we have played there, something got screwed with the contract to where we made barely anything, and it didn't even cover the gas costs of getting there.

Given that bands need days off/travel days, i wouldn't be surprised if the headliner or whoever was booking thought it would be a better idea to make that a day off in favor of playing somewhere else on another travel day, so that overall the bands could bring in some more money on the tour, but this is just speculation on my end.


----------



## isispelican

so good, wish i was there


----------



## MarkPopkie

There's some crazy shit about the mastering of the album and a narrowly avoided song leak on Misha's formspring... had to be a stressful situation. I'm also very impressed that they were able to plug up the leak in this digital age.


----------



## bulb

Yeah that shit fucking sucked for us, i got home around 4am after an exhausting day at the studio, and right as i was ready to pass out after checking my messages, i get a message on facebook from this kid basically saying "new song sounds sick" and found out he was talking about the song we had sent out for our test master.
Spent the next 3-4 hours trying to figure out what happened with the leak, and it took about another day or two of stressing out and making sure the leak was plugged on all ends, but luckily we did it.

With that said, do not send Luke Martin work if you don't want your shit to leak.
Not only did he upload the master (which wasn't good to begin with) to a folder that at least one other person had access to (which is how it got leaked) but he also sent it via the internet to someone else "for a second opinion" without telling us or consulting with us.
Unprofessional, disrespectful and careless.


----------



## btbamthewell

^ Can the label not sue him for this?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Who mastered the album anyway? Have I missed it or is it TBA?


----------



## Thrace

Can't help but feel bad for the guy after he posted his reponse haha, but having it leak now considering there's still what, three weeks to go? That would of sucked.


----------



## bulb

Oh this event happened months ago, we were still recording the album, thats why it would have been really bad!


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Who mastered the album anyway? Have I missed it or is it TBA?



Logan Mader did the master!


----------



## bulb

btbamthewell said:


> ^ Can the label not sue him for this?



He should be glad that we plugged the leak for him, because our label's lawyers would have eaten him alive had it leaked properly.


----------



## MarkPopkie

In effort to steer the conversation away from what is no doubt an awkward situation for all involved, i'd like to talk more about the sound quality and the mixes themselves.... i know this makes me a total fanboy loser, but i bought Make Total Destroy twice. Once from iTunes and again from Amazon. I was too lazy to transfer the first file from my iPod to my Android phone... lame, i know.
I guess my issue isn't so much with the mix but more with the file compression on each version. The Amazon version sounds horrible. The harsh vocals are completely swallowed by the mix. Cleans still come out all right, but I honestly can't make out a single word during the first verse.... The iTunes version sounds all right.
At first I thought the difference was related to the equipment playing the music... but no.
I've got Klipsch S4 earbuds which normally sound great... so i tried plugging in to my car stereo and still experienced the same problem.
If I had spent the kind of time Logan and the band spent making the mix sound flawless, I'd be hugely pissed at the way it was handled by electronic retailers.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

MarkPopkie said:


> If I had spent the kind of time Logan and the band spent making the mix sound flawless, I'd be hugely pissed at the way it was handled by electronic retailers.




Agreed.... how in the hell doesn't a retailer so big understand that a lossless format is the ONLY way anything digital audio should be delivered?

sad. welp I'll NEVER be buying digital music from those fools again if I have to worry about getting some bullshit 320/192kbps rip


----------



## bulb

NSXTypeZero said:


> Agreed.... how in the hell doesn't a retailer so big understand that a lossless format is the ONLY way anything digital audio should be delivered?
> 
> sad. welp I'll NEVER be buying digital music from those fools again if I have to worry about getting some bullshit 320/192kbps rip



Sucks, i wish we had a say in it. 
Best bet is to get the album and do a lossless rip.


----------



## MarkPopkie

bulb said:


> Sucks, i wish we had a say in it.
> Best bet is to get the album and do a lossless rip.



preordered!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> Sucks, i wish we had a say in it.
> Best bet is to get the album and do a lossless rip.



Oh absolutely... Keep the original CD in the car, and an FLAC rip played through VLC on the home computer wired to the home theater...  


Once I got a taste of high-end audio (Def Tech 7002 Tower's) I can NEVER listen to a grainy copy of anything again 

/audio snob rant


----------



## Sephiroth952

Ok this interview is great.
Periphery Interview at Download Festival 2012 with Sophie K (TotalRock) - YouTube

Some one make a Gif. of Misha striking the gun pose. XD


----------



## brutalwizard

bulb said:


> I don't know anything about the booking side on this tour.
> However i do know that for a lot of bands including us, that Boise is usually the weakest show on a tour as far as attendance, guarantees and therefore merch too. To add to that the last few times we have played there, something got screwed with the contract to where we made barely anything, and it didn't even cover the gas costs of getting there.
> 
> Given that bands need days off/travel days, i wouldn't be surprised if the headliner or whoever was booking thought it would be a better idea to make that a day off in favor of playing somewhere else on another travel day, so that overall the bands could bring in some more money on the tour, but this is just speculation on my end.



Yeah I have seen you everytime you have came to idaho the the crowd is always pretty weak . Also that your reiterating the same idea as too why protest the hero most likely did not PLAY here and in turn you guys just hung out in boise that day.

Also I just assumed it was going to be another periphery headliner, and even then Like you said you dont have overall booking power or maybe any at all i dont know.

I just saddens me that every band I talk to really cringes at the idea of Playing in idaho, and would rather take a day off traveling through the state then play here


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> With that said, do not send Luke Martin work if you don't want your shit to leak.
> Unprofessional, disrespectful and careless.



That kind of behavior really pisses me off. It shows no consideration for the hard work you put into this and no one could ever stress enough how it is important for artists that their music gets treated with as much respect and precautions as possible.


----------



## osmosis2259

New song TOMORROW!

Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## isispelican

fuck yes!


----------



## Fat-Elf

osmosis2259 said:


> New song TOMORROW!
> 
> Wall Photos | Facebook



Man, they're getting really generous now.


----------



## eastguitar

Spencer is a incredible singer!!!


----------



## CloudAC

isispelican said:


> fuck yes!



On my birthday? Aw, I love you guys


----------



## MF_Kitten

Periphery's live sound is strikingly clear, if that video is to be judged by! listen to how clear and midsy and full the guitars sound, and how tight they come out!


----------



## toiletstand

alex markides is the man


----------



## MarkPopkie

toiletstand said:


> alex markides is the man



precisely the reason he's listed as a legitimate band member on Periphery's wikipedia page. 

homeboy knows his stuff... and a band like Periphery can't afford to trust their live sound to just anybody... 3 extended-range guitars in the same board could sound like a total nightmare, but that kid sorts it out quite nicely. on tour, he's every bit as important as the musicians.


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> precisely the reason he's listed as a legitimate band member on Periphery's wikipedia page.
> 
> homeboy knows his stuff... and a band like Periphery can't afford to trust their live sound to just anybody... 3 extended-range guitars in the same board could sound like a total nightmare, but that kid sorts it out quite nicely. on tour, he's every bit as important as the musicians.



We are a tough band to mix, we have worked with some amazing soundguys in the past, but Markides was the first to make everything really audible which is hard to do with our live mix, the moment we hired him we saw that even in shitty bootlegs you could hear everything. He is also really hard on himself, in the years he has been with us, i think he has been stoked on the sound like 3 times haha.
We don't tour without him.


----------



## Universe74

bulb said:


> Logan Mader did the master!


----------



## Sebski

Can someone record Scarlet on the radio tonight please, I'm in the UK and don't really know how I can listen to it, unless there'll be a stream of it put up as well.


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> Can someone record Scarlet on the radio tonight please, I'm in the UK and don't really know how I can listen to it, unless there'll be a stream of it put up as well.



Im sure it will end up on youtube sooner or later haha!


----------



## osmosis2259

And the wait begins


----------



## gordonbombay

Bulb, will you please explain your reasoning for mixing the drums from the viewers perspective rather than from the drummers perspective in regards to the stereo spread? I'm not a fan as air drumming doesn't feel right when you fill to the right and the drums fill to the left.

After re reading this, it sounds dickish and entitled. I sincerely don't mean it from that angle. I know A LOT of thought and time went into this mix so I'm just curious about some of the decisions.


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> Im sure it will end up on youtube sooner or later haha!



I just hope it's soon ha, I've been dying to hear Scarlet with vocals ever since I heard the instrumental.


----------



## osmosis2259

Let not get any more releases of songs until the album comes out though! You guys are being too generous


----------



## MarkPopkie

Sebski said:


> Can someone record Scarlet on the radio tonight please, I'm in the UK and don't really know how I can listen to it, unless there'll be a stream of it put up as well.



So it'll be 10pm for you, right?
Have you checked the SiriusXM site? Do they allow international subscriptions?
They do free 30-day trials... I just signed up and I'll cancel in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

gordonbombay said:


> Bulb, will you please explain your reasoning for mixing the drums from the viewers perspective rather than from the drummers perspective in regards to the stereo spread? I'm not a fan as air drumming doesn't feel right when you fill to the right and the drums fill to the left.
> 
> After re reading this, it sounds dickish and entitled. I sincerely don't mean it from that angle. I know A LOT of thought and time went into this mix so I'm just curious about some of the decisions.



put some earbuds in backwards??


----------



## -Nolly-

gordonbombay said:


> Bulb, will you please explain your reasoning for mixing the drums from the viewers perspective rather than from the drummers perspective in regards to the stereo spread? I'm not a fan as air drumming doesn't feel right when you fill to the right and the drums fill to the left.
> 
> After re reading this, it sounds dickish and entitled. I sincerely don't mean it from that angle. I know A LOT of thought and time went into this mix so I'm just curious about some of the decisions.



That was Taylor's decision


----------



## gordonbombay

NSXTypeZero said:


> put some earbuds in backwards??



Nope


----------



## Maggai

gordonbombay said:


> Bulb, will you please explain your reasoning for mixing the drums from the viewers perspective rather than from the drummers perspective in regards to the stereo spread? I'm not a fan as air drumming doesn't feel right when you fill to the right and the drums fill to the left.
> 
> After re reading this, it sounds dickish and entitled. I sincerely don't mean it from that angle. I know A LOT of thought and time went into this mix so I'm just curious about some of the decisions.



I do the same thing man, and I prefer drummers perspective. Gotta have those drums at the rights places for air drumming!


----------



## ROAR

I could not be more stoked for this album


----------



## Cynic

gordonbombay said:


> Bulb, will you please explain your reasoning for mixing the drums from the viewers perspective rather than from the drummers perspective in regards to the stereo spread? I'm not a fan as air drumming doesn't feel right when you fill to the right and the drums fill to the left.
> 
> After re reading this, it sounds dickish and entitled. I sincerely don't mean it from that angle. I know A LOT of thought and time went into this mix so I'm just curious about some of the decisions.



I think that it makes more sense, personally.



bulb said:


> Im sure it will end up on youtube sooner or later haha!



Sooner. Five minutes after airing, probably.


----------



## Equivoke

gordonbombay said:


> Bulb, will you please explain your reasoning for mixing the drums from the viewers perspective rather than from the drummers perspective in regards to the stereo spread? I'm not a fan as air drumming doesn't feel right when you fill to the right and the drums fill to the left.



One of my pet peeves. It won't really change my opinion of an album but the drummer-fag in me hates it.


----------



## jjfiegel

Scarlet is about to start. Can't wait.

So yeah, that was pretty good.


----------



## splinter8451

Waiting for it to show up on youtube now


----------



## CloudAC

musthearmusthearmusthearmusthearmusthearmusthearmusthearmusthearmusthearmusthear


----------



## bhakan

Damn it! Went to youtube, searched "periphery scarlet." The first result was Periphery II- Scarlet, i got excited, but was then met by some other band that some idiot thought would get views if he labeled as leaked Periphery.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Recorded it via my dvr, while i was out. Im quite impressed but....MISHA Y U NO SOLO! D:<


----------



## Equivoke

herp


----------



## bhakan

Fuck Yeah! Found it!

Damn, Spencer has me more and more impressed with each song I hear. So far it's even better than I expected!

Misha, Do you intend to release this on itunes/amazon/whatever as a single? I need to own this song!
EDIT: Didn't even notice the ninja, damn it.


----------



## Mwoit

Wow, that bass sounds meaty as hell in Scarlet. Good to hear what the B7K and Nolly are capable of! 

Regarding the drums, how much of it (if any) was acoustic drums and Superior 2?


----------



## Sebski

Sounds incredible, but why is the mix so odd? The guitars sound really odd and the vocals are really loud, is that how it sounded like when it aired? Or is it just the video upload?


----------



## 3074326

To drink the blood of the dragon, BUTTHENITOOKANARROWTOTHEKNEE

I think that's what he said in that one video.. either way, I'm going to hear that every fucking time, I can already tell. 

Sounds great.


----------



## bhakan

I think the mix sounds like it has potential, but there's a weird characteristic in the youtube upload, compare the video's version of Make Total Destroy to the Itunes download, and you can here the difference. Is it in mono?



3074326 said:


> To drink the blood of the dragon, BUTTHENITOOKANARROWTOTHEKNEE
> 
> I think that's what he said in that one video.. either way, I'm going to hear that every fucking time, I can already tell.
> 
> Sounds great.


I still hear that too


----------



## Cynic

:21 - :23

dat vox


----------



## Equivoke

Yeah it's probably just because it's on youtube. 

I think I prefer Make Total Destroy. They both coo'


----------



## Valennic

bhakan said:


> I think the mix sounds like it has potential, but there's a weird characteristic in the youtube upload, compare the video's version of Make Total Destroy to the Itunes download, and you can here the difference.




That's because its definitely a shitty quality upload. If you think the song is going to sound like these youtube vids, you're on a lot of drugs . I'm pretty sure we can expect a similar mix to the MTD mix, meaty as hell, full and powerful. These are just audio rips so we can hear it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It just probably sounds weird because it was ripped from radio. Wait for the "album version".


----------



## bhakan

^I know youtube rips always sound bad, I was trying to answer Sebski's question. I'm ecstatic that it's here at all, I don't care about the mix right now.


----------



## S-O

I really liked Haunted Shores, so I was stoked when Mark Holcomb joined, and with them adapting a lot of that material to Periphery has me total excite.


----------



## Cynic

S-O said:


> I really liked Haunted Shores, so I was stoked when Mark Holcomb joined, and with them adapting a lot of that material to Periphery has me total excite.



Only one of the fourteen songs are previous Haunted Shores material.


----------



## isispelican

someone just uploaded this, could it be this leak misha was talking about?


----------



## Valennic

Someone's anal cavity is going to be destroyed.


----------



## noobstix

uh... oh....


----------



## ROAR

oh shit


----------



## gordonbombay

Well, I'm stoked as fuck on the double down of new Periphery today. The chorus on face palm mute is soo solid.


----------



## Fat-Elf

isispelican said:


> someone just uploaded this, could it be this leak misha was talking about?




Edit: F***, wrong song.. That red cover is now on like every Periphery video thumbnail..
Edit2: Sounds sick btw, hope I don't get in jail now for listening that. Sorry Periphery.


----------



## -Nolly-

The radio rip is mono, that's why all the centre-panned instruments are much louder than the other mix elements. It's also very low bitrate


----------



## Randyrhoads123

The other video got taken down. Here's another.


----------



## CloudAC

I refuse to listen to that leak. The album needs to feel fresh when it comes out.


----------



## gordonbombay

Sumerian is gonna be busy plugging this up. Personally I think it's solid advertising for the record. Three different songs are out. Each has a unique personality, especially vocally. Something for everyone to get amped on and buy this record.


----------



## Valennic

I'm happy that leak got taken down. It's a bit fucked to post that fully well knowing the band didn't want that released to the public yet, the guy who uploaded it, not the guy who posted it here. 

It just feels insulting.

EDIT: ^ Well yeah, theres no denying that they're all kickass tracks, the point is the band obviously has a system for what they're doing, and people acquiring these songs are totally boning that system.


----------



## Cynic

Randyrhoads123 said:


> The other video got taken down. Here's another.




"oh sumerian took the first one down? better upload it again."


----------



## Sebski

So does that mean that rip in particular doesn't sound great, or did the radio actually play it like that? Because if it's only the rip itself, then I'm hoping someone uploads another better rip.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sebski said:


> So does that mean that rip in particular doesn't sound great, or did the radio actually play it like that? Because if it's only the rip itself, then I'm hoping someone uploads another better rip.



The rip is low quality, I don't believe any radiochannel sends their music as mono anymore. So the dude that recorded the song from the radio was the bottleneck here.


----------



## Sebski

Kurkkuviipale said:


> The rip is low quality, I don't believe any radiochannel sends their music as mono anymore. So the dude that recorded the song from the radio was the bottleneck here.



Ahh would've thought so but cheers for that


----------



## gordonbombay

Valennic said:


> I'm happy that leak got taken down. It's a bit fucked to post that fully well knowing the band didn't want that released to the public yet, the guy who uploaded it, not the guy who posted it here.
> 
> It just feels insulting.
> 
> EDIT: ^ Well yeah, theres no denying that they're all kickass tracks, the point is the band obviously has a system for what they're doing, and people acquiring these songs are totally boning that system.



Well the song was played on the radio and Misha even stated it would probably be up here momentarily after it was played. It's not like they expected it to be a one time play and then we wouldn't hear it again until the cd comes out. They announced and hyped it.


----------



## ROAR

So many reasons why one should never entertain the taste of Scarlet


----------



## matt397

Having read the statement from bulb about that douche nozzle almost leaking it by sending it to his pal and then seeing the facepalm mute track being uploaded today it almost seems like a retaliation against the statement. Welp, good luck with that one, if it is. Seeing as people are being sued by forecasted revenue loss and per view/download, I'm certain this ass clown is going to be eating a steady diet of KD an hotdogs the next couple of years....


----------



## 3074326

gordonbombay said:


> Well the song was played on the radio and Misha even stated it would probably be up here momentarily after it was played. It's not like they expected it to be a one time play and then we wouldn't hear it again until the cd comes out. They announced and hyped it.



So?


----------



## ConanRTTG

gordonbombay said:


> Well the song was played on the radio and Misha even stated it would probably be up here momentarily after it was played. It's not like they expected it to be a one time play and then we wouldn't hear it again until the cd comes out. They announced and hyped it.



He's talking about a different track..


----------



## Sikthness

When I first heard Scarlet, I loved it. I also thought that vocals really wouldnt work w/ it and it was plenty good w/out vocals. I was wrong though, sounds great w/ vocals.


----------



## hypotc

Face Palm Mute leak is def real, it got uploaded on YouTube again. It SOUNDS AMAZING tho!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, yet another Facepalm Mute on Youtube. This is really getting out of hands..


----------



## splinter8451

I cannot wait for this album to come out after hearing Scarlet, I am in need of some new music for my car


----------



## kflem

holy shit facepalm mute sounds amazing.


----------



## isispelican

hahah i feel sorry for the guys at sumerian, there is even a channel called FacePalmMute


----------



## MarkPopkie

Yeah Luke has to be shitting a platinum brick right now... 


...... probably a good thing too. He'll need the money for legal fees.
And Misha was right, the mix isn't that great.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Up again for a fourth time, Sumerian are going to have a busy weekend.


----------



## Lukifer

MarkPopkie said:


> Yeah Luke has to be shitting a platinum brick right now...
> 
> 
> ...... probably a good thing too. He'll need the money for legal fees.
> And Misha was right, the mix isn't that great.



So who is this Luke guy???


----------



## MarkPopkie

Lukifer said:


> So who is this Luke guy???



Read a couple pages back. Luke Martin was one of the individuals given a sample song to master for the final cut. He treated the files carelessly and allowed it to leak. Aside from that, misha said they didn't really like his mix... So they went with another guy - Logan.


----------



## Mayhew

I always wait and listen to an album as a whole. That way I have no preconceptions going in and it keeps the experience pure and uncontanimated. Some people just have no patience. I'm fucking pumped for this album and I CAN wait. Seriously hurry it up though Bulb, chop chop haha.


----------



## bhakan

gordonbombay said:


> Well the song was played on the radio and Misha even stated it would probably be up here momentarily after it was played. It's not like they expected it to be a one time play and then we wouldn't hear it again until the cd comes out. They announced and hyped it.


I'm not sure, but I think he was talking about Face palm mute, as that was not meant to be released yet, and the version released is (if I understand correctly) not even the official version, but a sub par test master. I think it is ok to upload Scarlet, as the band meant for that to be heard, but Face Palm Mute should have never been leaked.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well I guess that douche won't be getting anybodies business from now on.


----------



## Valennic

bhakan said:


> I'm not sure, but I think he was talking about Face palm mute, as that was not meant to be released yet, and the version released is (if I understand correctly) not even the official version, but a sub par test master. I think it is ok to upload Scarlet, as the band meant for that to be heard, but Face Palm Mute should have never been leaked.



Yeah I was DEFINITELY talking about Face Palm Mute. Scarlet was on the radio, if it ends up online everywhere that was going to happen. Face Palm Mute being online however, was the result of a careless dickhead who has absolutely RUINED his business by being this unprofessional.


----------



## R_Soul

Any idea when a high quality version will be released?


----------



## Cynic

Lukifer said:


> So who is this Luke guy???



He runs Versed Audio in the UK.


----------



## Lukifer

Ah, well thanks for disgracing the name Luke douche!!!


----------



## rgaRyan

Somebody's in bwig twuble.


----------



## prh

R_Soul said:


> Any idea when a high quality version will be released?



THIS! i dont want my first taste of scarlet to be in mono 

and as far as i know, luke was only given one track to test master, not the entire album - misha said in that big facebook post thread (now deleted) that the song (make total destroy) wasnt the final mix/version which would have made it leaking even worse. plus i dont think luke is stupid enough to do something like this out of spite, he was already bummed out enough at the time, weeks ago, and just now for some reason someone brought it up on a formspring question misha replied to

i wonder how long it will be before we find a way for bands, major labels and the internet to coexist in peace... the only people who seem to gain from every situation are the fans


----------



## xCaptainx

How the hell did this Luke did get a shot at this job? From what I can tell on his soundcloud/facebook/FB company page, he doesnt done much work similar to this. Unless I'm missing something of course.


----------



## brutalwizard

xCaptainx said:


> How the hell did this Luke did get a shot at this job? From what I can tell on his soundcloud/facebook/FB company page, he doesnt done much work similar to this. Unless I'm missing something of course.



did corelias ep (has a spencer feat), is doing aliases, some other stuff i just saw on FB that makes me think periphery


----------



## xCaptainx

Righto. I'm not too clued up with that scene/style, hence my confusion.


----------



## prh

this is getting off topic, but im still gonna get him to do my masters, the amount of time he puts in for the price is too good not to. and if periphery thought he was worth giving a shot that says something for the quality of work

back on topic, cant wait to hear on CD how fat Logan made it. im on his wiki article, never knew he did the mix/master for The Way Of All Flesh


----------



## theo

Anyone have any updates on pre-orders for Aus?

EDIT: I know JB hi-fi has a pre order available, but I wouldn't mind a merch bundle.
http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/music/hard-rock-heavy-metal/periphery-2/667678


----------



## prh

yeah i don't see the point of the JBhifi preorder... it will probably come a day or 2 later than release day, may as well just walk in and buy it, thats what im gonna do haha. i hope they do bundles


----------



## bulb

xCaptainx said:


> How the hell did this Luke did get a shot at this job? From what I can tell on his soundcloud/facebook/FB company page, he doesnt done much work similar to this. Unless I'm missing something of course.



He did Spencer's endur song for free and spencer sent him a copy without checking with us, the rest of us never would have agreed to a master from him because he wasn't reputable in the least, I would strongly urge against workIng with him. Him getting this was such a fluke and his master was not at all on par with the other test masters we sent out


----------



## xCaptainx

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## R_Soul

theo said:


> Anyone have any updates on pre-orders for Aus?
> 
> EDIT: I know JB hi-fi has a pre order available, but I wouldn't mind a merch bundle.
> Periphery 2 | CD & DVD Music, Music Genres, Hard Rock/Heavy Metal : JB HI-FI



MerchNow are shipping to Australia, I just pre ordered it, although shipping was round $15


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> He did Spencer's endur song for free and spencer sent him a copy without checking with us, the rest of us never would have agreed to a master from him because he wasn't reputable in the least, I would strongly urge against workIng with him. Him getting this was such a fluke and his master was not at all on par with the other test masters we sent out



OMG bad Sponce!


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> OMG bad Sponce!



Haha we were bummed that he sent it without consulting, but i can see how from his point of view he thought it wouldn't hurt to try it.
Not gonna blame Sponce for Luke's unprofessional behavior. Worst case scenario from Sponce's view is that we would just not use his master.


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Haha we were bummed that he sent it without consulting, but i can see how from his point of view he thought it wouldn't hurt to try it.
> Not gonna blame Sponce for Luke's unprofessional behavior. Worst case scenario from Sponce's view is that we would just not use his master.



I'm sure Spencer felt worst of all and no bad feelings are held.


----------



## bhakan

Found a version not in mono-



Also, since when I asked this question, it got eaten up by the drama of the Face Palm Mute leak, anyone know if/when Scarlet will be released as a single?


----------



## fassaction

bhakan said:


> Found a version not in mono-
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since when I asked this question, it got eaten up by the drama of the Face Palm Mute leak, anyone know if/when Scarlet will be released as a single?




Damn....that first section sounds almost like this song



Super stoked for this album though!!


----------



## GSingleton

unsure about scarlet atm.....


----------



## rgaRyan

I think it sounds a tad mainstream, but the riffs and vocals are stellar.

As far as preorders, I'm kinda bummed that Distort (for Canadian preorders) won't get the physical copies until after the release date.

But to compensate, they are giving us a digital copy plus a bonus track the night before. Any ideas as to what the bonus track is?


----------



## S-O

Cynic said:


> Only one of the fourteen songs are previous Haunted Shores material.



D'oh, I wasn't sure if Passenger was on the new one. I've been too lazy to check the track listing after the pre-order haha.


----------



## sakeido

you can never fault a band for going mainstream-ish sounding when they do it like this

make total destroy was sick but god damn this song is great even with bad audio quality

how did this happen. i absolutely hated every song this lineup released until album vers of make total destroy, now I'm almost as excited for this album as I am for the new gojira


----------



## NSXTypeZero

sakeido said:


> you can never fault a band for going mainstream-ish sounding when they do it like this
> 
> make total destroy was sick but god damn this song is great even with bad audio quality



yeah, seriously. calling Scarlet 'mainstream' is a copout... there's a reason why Periphery is called _*progressive*_


----------



## bulb

NSXTypeZero said:


> yeah, seriously. calling Scarlet 'mainstream' is a copout... there's a reason why Periphery is called _*progressive*_



It definitely has the most straightforward structure out of all the songs on the album, and in a way that is a bit of a challenge/something different for us because we are so used to weird song structures, but godamn for a "mainstream" song it's a bit weird in that it's definitely one of the hardest songs to play on the album haha


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> It definitely has the most straightforward structure out of all the songs on the album, and in a way that is a bit of a challenge/something different for us because we are so used to weird song structures, but godamn for a "mainstream" song it's a bit weird in that it's definitely one of the hardest songs to play on the album haha



Oh for sure -

And watching Mrak drop that track in the studio clip a couple months ago... there is indeed a world of seriously heavy duty riffing going on


----------



## LukeMartin

Hey, man of controversy here... not gonna get caught up in an argument about who's right and wrong, I've only ever apologised profusely and admitted to being careless, fair play- I expect to lose work.
However, Misha's bashing of the quality of my work is something he has admitted to exaggerating, and after showing him a comparison of mine and Logan's masters side by side he's been very quiet on the subject. (That said, I do prefer Logan's and the guy deserved it!). As for how I got the job, yeah, it was a surprise to be asked to test master Periphery because they are out of my league, but you will be hearing a lot from me in future, despite Misha's determined maliciousness towards me.
As for Face Palm Mute he has accused me of leaking, we have already established that someone else (no names) have been careless themselves with Periphery tracks, so this is not something he can pin on me.
If i WANTED to be a cunt, there'd be more than just one Periphery track leaked right now. Thankfully for the band and their label(s), even after a very public slating and enough hate mail (only from Misha, mind), I'm not like that.


----------



## rgaRyan

bulb said:


> It definitely has the most straightforward structure out of all the songs on the album, and in a way that is a bit of a challenge/something different for us because we are so used to weird song structures, but godamn for a "mainstream" song it's a bit weird in that it's definitely one of the hardest songs to play on the album haha


Agreed. When I mentioned mainstream, I just meant it sounded suitable for a radio edit (cut the screams and put in clean vocals, obviously). The structure of the song, as you said, seems more "mainstream" than the others.

It's still frickin' awesome though. I'm still listening to it.



LukeMartin said:


> As for Face Palm Mute he has accused me of leaking, we have already established that someone else (no names) have been careless themselves with Periphery tracks, so this is not something he can pin on me.


Interesting...


----------



## spawnofthesith

Oh shit


----------



## MarkPopkie

LukeMartin said:


> If i WANTED to be a cunt, there'd be more than just one Periphery track leaked right now. Thankfully for the band and their label(s), even after a very public slating and enough hate mail (only from Misha, mind), I'm not like that.



Publicly, I think you're handling the situation pretty well. Most people would probably not react as well as you seem to be doing... (Admitting fault, apologizing, etc) ... but the above statement doesn't bode well. 

Merely suggesting that you could leak more if you really wanted to kind of makes all the apologies sound insincere. 

I know how hard it must be to sit back and listen to people completely bash your name without interjecting... but the more you keep things aboveboard, the easier it will be to recover... even if others sink below the line.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

MarkPopkie said:


> Publicly, I think you're handling the situation pretty well. Most people would probably not react as well as you seem to be doing... (Admitting fault, apologizing, etc) ... but the above statement doesn't bode well.
> 
> Merely suggesting that you could leak more if you really wanted to kind of makes all the apologies sound insincere.
> 
> I know how hard it must be to sit back and listen to people completely bash your name without interjecting... but the more you keep things aboveboard, the easier it will be to recover... even if others sink below the line.



Indeed... Could have just left that out... but like you said, I'm sure it takes a certain amount of self control to see some random kids talking shit on a forum and not feel like dropping to their level


----------



## LukeMartin

I dropped to Misha's level in PMs, we had a right slagging match ha ha. Sure, I wouldn't mind being a bit more cut throat, the last few days have been shitty and I don't believe I deserve this. 
That is not the tone I meant to portray though, it was a point in my defence, not a threat. Also, if i was going to leak tracks I wouldn't tell everyone I was going to do it beforehand, would I!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

LukeMartin said:


> Hey, man of controversy here... not gonna get caught up in an argument about who's right and wrong, I've only ever apologised profusely and admitted to being careless, fair play- I expect to lose work.
> However, Misha's bashing of the quality of my work is something he has admitted to exaggerating, and after showing him a comparison of mine and Logan's masters side by side he's been very quiet on the subject. (That said, I do prefer Logan's and the guy deserved it!). As for how I got the job, yeah, it was a surprise to be asked to test master Periphery because they are out of my league, but you will be hearing a lot from me in future, despite Misha's determined maliciousness towards me.
> As for Face Palm Mute he has accused me of leaking, we have already established that someone else (no names) have been careless themselves with Periphery tracks, so this is not something he can pin on me.
> If i WANTED to be a cunt, there'd be more than just one Periphery track leaked right now. Thankfully for the band and their label(s), even after a very public slating and enough hate mail (only from Misha, mind), I'm not like that.





LukeMartin said:


> I dropped to Misha's level in PMs, we had a right slagging match ha ha. Sure, I wouldn't mind being a bit more cut throat, the last few days have been shitty and I don't believe I deserve this.
> That is not the tone I meant to portray though, it was a point in my defence, not a threat. Also, if i was going to leak tracks I wouldn't tell everyone I was going to do it beforehand, would I!



Just gonna chime in for my two cents: Even though I totally think you were being unprofessional considering the songs being sent without asking, I also think Misha's behaviour in this situation is not the best there is. Bashing a dude that has already apologized of his behaviour is something I don't get. I still _understand_ Misha since he's put a lot of time in the band and it must be extremely shitty for him to see his stuff leak, just saying that flaming won't get anyone anywhere.


----------



## Prydogga

LukeMartin said:


> Luke's Post



Luke, it's good to see you here setting things straight. It's been upsetting to read a lot of this. I know many who trust you very much, and I do too. This whole ordeal is just ugly. It's good to see you're not being a prick about it.




MarkPopkie said:


> Publicly, I think you're handling the situation pretty well. Most people would probably not react as well as you seem to be doing... (Admitting fault, apologizing, etc) ... but the above statement doesn't bode well.
> 
> Merely suggesting that you could leak more if you really wanted to kind of makes all the apologies sound insincere.
> 
> I know how hard it must be to sit back and listen to people completely bash your name without interjecting... but the more you keep things aboveboard, the easier it will be to recover... even if others sink below the line.



You want to see a bad looking statement, you should have seen Misha's formspring original formspring post, which is thankfully now deleted...


----------



## Khoi

rgaRyan said:


> I think it sounds a tad mainstream, but the riffs and vocals are stellar.



sorry, I just had to..


----------



## MarkPopkie

Prydogga said:


> You want to see a bad looking statement, you should have seen Misha's formspring original formspring post, which is thankfully now deleted...



Yeah, I did read it... and the Facebook comment battle that followed it.

It wasn't pretty... It could've been worded in such a way that it stated the facts without inciting the hoard of vengeful fanboys. And it also wasn't unprompted... he didn't just blurt it out for no reason. Someone asked... and he clearly wasn't just your average Periphery fan. I definitely qualify for Uber-Fanboy status and I had no idea that Luke was given a track to test out... So the subtext in the kid's original question (about why Luke wasn't given the job) reads to me as if he felt that Luke was worthy of the job. Misha obviously felt the need to squash that notion with a statement of truth (laced with grudge.) 

Oh well, you can't change other people's actions... you can only change how you RESPOND to them.


----------



## bulb

LukeMartin said:


> I dropped to Misha's level in PMs, we had a right slagging match ha ha. Sure, I wouldn't mind being a bit more cut throat, the last few days have been shitty and I don't believe I deserve this.
> That is not the tone I meant to portray though, it was a point in my defence, not a threat. Also, if i was going to leak tracks I wouldn't tell everyone I was going to do it beforehand, would I!



Haha still hate your guts btw!


----------



## bulb

And yeah, i don't want to believe him but i dont think he leaked the second track, he just leaked the first one.


----------



## rgaRyan

bulb said:


> Haha still hate your guts btw!


C'mon gentlemen, let's just put the past behind us and be friends.

After we rip each other's balls off and burn them.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> And yeah, i don't want to believe him but i dont think he leaked the second track, he just leaked the first one.



Leaked the first one that didn't... didn't even get leaked?


----------



## Prydogga

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Leaked the first one that didn't... didn't even get leaked?



Yeah..... What?


----------



## Dan Halen

this message will probably be missed because of all the hate thats about to happen. 

honestly i think it should be dropped because its already done. let Sumerian deal with it as they have been, and let Luke lay in whats happened. pointing fingers liek this will solve nothing and only propagate fans and Bulb/Luke supporters to fight with each other for no reason.

SOOO Getting off this subject before this turns to a war by the bashers who arent involved in the whole thing.

Bulb your probably not going to give out any more info at this point, but in "Have a Blast" your solo is so exceptional. in conjunction with Guthrie's solo are you going to keep the already laid down one. I do truly wish for both. if anything yours right before His or the other way around.


----------



## bulb

Prydogga said:


> You want to see a bad looking statement, you should have seen Misha's formspring original formspring post, which is thankfully now deleted...



I'm sorry, i stand by what i said 100%. And frankly i think even Luke is a reasonable enough guy to understand why.
If you hire a guy to do a job, and the "worst case scenario" is the scenario that occurs, and then someone asks you why you didn't work with them, i think it would be fucked up to sugarcoat it.
If i was considering that person for a job, you can rest assured i would want to know about the full situation before moving forward. And as much as Luke has apologized (which i do accept) that does not magically exempt him from reaping the consequences of his actions.
Furthermore i didn't go out of my way to post this, this incident actually happened months ago, but someone asked me a question about it, and i answered it honestly and truthfully.
If a similar situation arises in the future i will do the same thing because IT IS THE RIGHT THING TO DO.


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Leaked the first one that didn't... didn't even get leaked?



We caught it early thanks to some people boasting on fb, and we managed to plug the leak, which for Luke's sake is a good thing because it would be Roadrunner and Sumerian's lawyers he would be dealing with right now instead of chatting away with me on fb.


----------



## bulb

Dan Halen said:


> Bulb your probably not going to give out any more info at this point, but in "Have a Blast" your solo is so exceptional. in conjunction with Guthrie's solo are you going to keep the already laid down one. I do truly wish for both. if anything yours right before His or the other way around.



That solo is there, slightly improved from the original.
The song is close to 6 mins long now and Guthrie's solo is near the end and is just one of the tastiest things i have ever heard, i can't even listen to that song without thinking of his solo anymore!


----------



## rgaRyan

I still can't believe you guys got Guthrie to do a guest solo. Freaking awesome. Hope you baked him some erotic cakes as a thank you.


----------



## Dan Halen

I hope they were Aristocratically delicious too!!! 

Speaking of which. how did you even get him to do it. Like i understand Petrucci because hes not only Jakes uncle but also you guys toured with him for a while so you had plenty of time to ask. but this one completely Eludes me


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I don't still get why do you, Misha, have to go and type such negative things about Luke. Even if you thought his masters weren't good, it's no use to go flaming and saying things you said about him on formspring and here (about shit getting leaked through him); it just won't get you or Luke anywhere. These things should be discussed in private.

E: And I agree, there's nothing, not apologizes or anything that could undo the wrongs of Luke, but why add fuel to the fire and make his situation even worse? Do you really hate him that much of what he did?


----------



## rgaRyan

Kurkkuviipale said:


> These things should be discussed in private.



Yes, but someone inquired about who this "Luke" character was, which started a debate about his mastering and him leaking songs. If you were in Misha's shoes, you'd feel the urge to explain your side of the situation as well.


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I don't still get why do you, Misha, have to go and type such negative things about Luke. Even if you thought his masters weren't good, it's no use to go flaming and saying things you said about him on formspring and here (about shit getting leaked through him); it just won't get you or Luke anywhere. These things should be discussed in private.
> 
> E: And I agree, there's nothing, not apologizes or anything that could undo the wrongs of Luke, but why add fuel to the fire and make his situation even worse? Do you really hate him that much of what he did?



As i said already if you read my post, it was to make people aware so that people who were considering working with him would know what they are getting into.
I think if you genuinely put yourself in my shoes and realize that this dude actually leaked a track of ours that we entrusted him with, you might understand my perspective.
He is the one who did something wrong, and all i am doing is telling people the wrong thing that he did when they ask why we didn't work with him. It's really not unreasonable.


----------



## bulb

rgaRyan said:


> Yes, but someone inquired about who this "Luke" character was, which started a debate about his mastering and him leaking songs. If you were in Misha's shoes, you'd feel the urge to explain your side of the situation as well.



Exactly.


----------



## Dan Halen

rgaRyan said:


> Yes, but someone inquired about who this "Luke" character was, which started a debate about his mastering and him leaking songs. If you were in Misha's shoes, you'd feel the urge to explain your side of the situation as well.



Nothing to do with this but you should add The Safety Fire to your Signature haha they need more exposure.


----------



## bulb

Someone made an analogy. If you hire a plumber who then floods your house, should you not tell others about that experience because you don't want to look bad?
I'd say it would be irresponsible to not warn others about your experience. There are entire sites based around this philosophy.
I didn't go out of my way to bash him, but when someone asked, i just answered honestly. I would pray you guys would do the same too.


----------



## LukeMartin

How do I delete a post, I'm ready to drop this whole thing ha ha.


----------



## TankJon666

Did I miss something?


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> Someone made an analogy. If you hire a plumber who then floods your house, should you not tell others about that experience because you don't want to look bad?.



That quote is loosely similar to what Mitt Romney just said talking about Obama  

however it does work well in this context, though


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Do you really hate him that much of what he did?



When you have been working for 6 months straight on an album, going crazy over it, and NOT GIVING IT TO ANYONE, not my brother, not my girlfriend, not even our fucking soundguy who is basically a band member, not giving it to press or anyone for fear of it leaking, and it gets leaked in the mastering stage by someone who KNOWS the severity of it getting leaked, it is just the worst fucking feeling in the world, it caused me a lot of stress and just thinking about it now angers me.

I am not perfect, i am human. I definitely hate him for leaking the track, im not saying i won't get over it, because i will, but I am an honest person and i won't lie to you guys. I hate him for being careless and disrespectful of our hard work.

I don't expect you to understand or relate, because unless you were in my position, these are just words, not emotions, but i believe honesty is key nonetheless, and maybe you will see my perspective. Luke is trying his best to milk the victim position, but the simple truth is that he is only a victim of his own actions.


----------



## bulb

LukeMartin said:


> How do I delete a post, I'm ready to drop this whole thing ha ha.



I thought it was dropped dude, we were having some fun fb banter earlier, but after your recent post, i have to be able to give my side of the story.


----------



## bulb

TankJon666 said:


> Did I miss something?



Mommy and Daddy aren't fighting, we are just talking, now go to bed.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> As i said already if you read my post, it was to make people aware so that people who were considering working with him would know what they are getting into.
> I think if you genuinely put yourself in my shoes and realize that this dude actually leaked a track of ours that we entrusted him with, you might understand my perspective.
> He is the one who did something wrong, and all i am doing is telling people the wrong thing that he did when they ask why we didn't work with him. It's really not unreasonable.



Taken that he made a mistake of such caliber, you don't have to be an Einstein to figure out that he won't do it again. You have pretty damn much authority and many people will listen to you blindly without further investigation (which is bad since there's more to the case than you were first telling) and I honestly think you should acknowledge that Misha.


----------



## Prydogga

bulb said:


> As i said already if you read my post, it was to make people aware so that people who were considering working with him would know what they are getting into.
> I think if you genuinely put yourself in my shoes and realize that this dude actually leaked a track of ours that we entrusted him with, you might understand my perspective.
> He is the one who did something wrong, and all i am doing is telling people the wrong thing that he did when they ask why we didn't work with him. It's really not unreasonable.



I think saying something more along the lines of 'We had some issues with him that would force us or anyone else to stop our working with him' would have been more appropriate. I understand you'd want to warn off others from possible issues, but the way you did it came off as unprofessional, using the veil of 'someone asked me a question' doesn't make it any less so. I'm sorry. I understand you're annoyed, but it still irks me.


----------



## rgaRyan

Dan Halen said:


> Nothing to do with this but you should add The Safety Fire to your Signature haha they need more exposure.


I haven't covered any of their songs, they are too damn impressive (and difficult) for me to even attempt one of their songs 

Back on topic, maybe Nolly leaked the track. *jokes


----------



## prh

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Taken that he made a mistake of such caliber, you don't have to be an Einstein to figure out that he won't do it again. You have pretty damn much authority and many people will listen to you blindly without further investigation (which is bad since there's more to the case than you were first telling) and I honestly think you should acknowledge that Misha.



yeah i think we all understand both sides by now. periphery have every right to be angry, and im pretty sure anyone thinking of going to luke for work can assume that 1) at least one person in periphery thinks highly of him and 2) he probably has some fuckin FBI level security now

lessons learned, now gimme july 3 so i can hear dat guthrie solo


----------



## Dan Halen

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Taken that he made a mistake of such caliber, you don't have to be an Einstein to figure out that he won't do it again. You have pretty damn much authority and many people will listen to you blindly without further investigation (which is bad since there's more to the case than you were first telling) and I honestly think you should acknowledge that Misha.



I think the only thing that should really bother anyone about the situation isnt that they are still going on about it after the fact but more or less the whole "I still hate your guts" thing, and the Pseudo-threat of "If i wanted to be a CUNT i could have leaked more" (Paraphrasing that last one). its fine to tell the story, but no one has to be a dick about it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

My point is that, even though your plumber analogy was good, in these situations you could be a lot more political. As you said (which I was kinda wanting you to say), you're a human and you can go unprofessional too, but wouldn't you agree that that's the way you should not have done it? 

And don't get this like I would think you were worse than Luke in the situation, I truly _understand_ you and your actions, but I still don't get what you gained telling others what Luke did...


----------



## S-O

Now let's translate this all into Spanish so it looks like one of those awesome Latin soap operas. Going to need a lot more slutty Latina maids and whip cream pies wielded buy greasy mustached men though.


----------



## rgaRyan




----------



## TankJon666

bulb said:


> Mommy and Daddy aren't fighting, we are just talking, now go to bed.



Buy me an Optimus Prime and I'll pretend it never happened


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> My point is that, even though your plumber analogy was good, in these situations you could be a lot more political. As you said (which I was kinda wanting you to say), you're a human and you can go unprofessional too, but wouldn't you agree that that's the way you should not have done it?
> 
> And don't get this like I would think you were worse than Luke in the situation, I truly _understand_ you and your actions, but I still don't get what you gained telling others what Luke did...



If you don't get it now, then nothing i say will make you get it. I have spent as much energy as i want to on this subject, and it really doesn't matter to me if you agree, because i know i did the right thing.


----------



## bulb

Dan Halen said:


> I think the only thing that should really bother anyone about the situation isnt that they are still going on about it after the fact but more or less the whole "I still hate your guts" thing, and the Pseudo-threat of "If i wanted to be a CUNT i could have leaked more" (Paraphrasing that last one). its fine to tell the story, but no one has to be a dick about it.



The "i hate your guts" thing is a bit of a joke that only Luke would get.
I told him to swandive into a woodchipper as well.
Crucify me.


----------



## S-O

Call the Reavers!


----------



## TankJon666

STILL no Optimus Prime....


----------



## LukeMartin

In regards to how cagey you are with your music... Speak for yourself Misha, someone's sent the tracks about (and not through who you would suspect, i'm not name dropping, and I'm not leaking, I don't even have them, I couldn't care less. Just saying - they're about mate). 
You're right I am reasonable enough to understand your reaction, but only to a small extent of what it's been, especially after I have shown nothing but remorse and regret, which by the way is not 'playing the victim', that's just how I feel/how I am. I'm not an angry guy and even now I don't 'hate' you, I mean I think you've over reacted, yeah, But i'm laid back. So maybe that comes through for me? You make it very easy for people to side against you, even when admitedly, I made the mistake in the first place. 

This is something I haven't emphasised here though and it looks like I'll have to be the one to say it. It's in your defence.
I don't think anyone can fairly be the judge of Misha's actions, although I have no doubt he'll be the first to say he still hates me (presuming i would cry over it or something lol).

Firsty if it was on any smaller scale, none of this would matter and he'd just be 'being a bit of a lad' or something, but that's not the case and he's expected to uphold an unusual degree of PC when speaking publically, which I would imagine kind of sucks, not that it seems to bother him. Also without being in his position and putting all the hard work into the music, as well as the fact his band is doing very well for themselves (it's serious shit now), it's hard to understand exactly how he feels on the matter and why he has been this way. Not that I agree with how he handled it, last few days have been shitty for me because of this. /victim.

As for leaking, everyone wants to be that guy, everyone desperately wants to be that guy with the pre-release and send it around for cool points, but also because they probably love the music. That wasn't the case with me, was an accident, but that is my defence for the leakers. I'm so neutral and wise etcetc.. ha ha.

Settled sort of? We all happy? Doesn't feel right without ending this with a punch up or something.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Oh well, maybe I'll just drop this off as well. No hard feelings or anything like that from my part, had an enlightening discussion anyway.


----------



## Thrace

bulb said:


> If you don't get it now, then nothing i say will make you get it. I have spent as much energy as i want to on this subject, and it really doesn't matter to me if you agree, because i know i did the right thing.



I think he might of meant it would of be slightly more understandable if you had posted the Luke situation (if asked) maybe in here? Or to other musicians or something who would benefit from knowing rather than well.. I don't know what percentage of musicians follow you or whatever but you see what I mean haha.

ANYWAY I'm pretty sure everyone in here would of reacted the same. If I had a baby that i'd loved and cared for that no one was allowed to see.. then someone picks the baby up and shows him to a million people i'd be like NOOOO WHAT ARE YOU DOIGN!?!?! FHSJ DIOGJSDFG

Scarlet sounds amazing by the way haha.


----------



## bulb

Haha Luke, i kinda don't hate you, but i kinda do. I think you know how i feel.

Im still gonna get one of our 17 year old fans to cockpunch you at a show someday.

Internet is srs bsns


----------



## rgaRyan

What was the purpose of leaking the song? I can't see any reason to other than to brag about it.

Which Luke isn't, he claims it was a mistake. Gotta be more careful next time buddy.


----------



## ty469725

Kurkkuviipale said:


> My point is that, even though your plumber analogy was good, in these situations you could be a lot more political. As you said (which I was kinda wanting you to say), you're a human and you can go unprofessional too, but wouldn't you agree that that's the way you should not have done it?
> 
> And don't get this like I would think you were worse than Luke in the situation, I truly _understand_ you and your actions, but I still don't get what you gained telling others what Luke did...



The only way Misha can benefit from this shitty situation is to help others to avoid going through what he did, and the only way to do that is by telling people of his experience with Luke.

If I were a musician that was going to work with Luke, I would want to know about mistakes like this, and it would greatly influence my decision to work with him. This also teaches Luke to be much more careful in the future. I'm sure he will learn from his mistakes, but if Misha let this "slip under the table", I'm not sure if the same could be said.


----------



## ROAR

Huehuehuehue, "periphileak" is starting to overshadow BoO vs CG. 

But for real, I couldn't be more excited to hear this album. 
Spencer has already blown me away, 3 times!


----------



## CloudAC

You guys would do well on the Jerry Springer show


----------



## sakeido

bulb said:


> The "i hate your guts" thing is a bit of a joke that only Luke would get.
> I told him to swandive into a woodchipper as well.
> Crucify me.



woodchippers are typically not wide enough to accomodate a swan dive


----------



## dooredge

Reader Digest Version:

Luke hurt Misha's feelings and potential future income. Luke destoyed any trust Misha had in him. The emotions that arise from something like this are *powerful*. Music, as we all know, is an insanely insane passion. Much like the love, if not THE love of your life. 

This whole thing would have been avoided if Luke had acted responsibly.

Misha lashed out at the guy; so what?!? No different than any one else here would do given the circumstances. It's easy to say, "oh, I'd have been more professional." I call b.s. on that. You can't hold someone to a higher standard when you don't know that you could meet said standard yourself. 

It's no different than any damaged relationship other than people's livelihoods being at stake. Bad shit happens, feelings get hurt, reputations tarnished, hateful things are said, time passes, fences are mended. Well maybe... forgiven, not forgotten.


----------



## TankJon666

bulb said:


> Haha Luke, i kinda don't hate you, but i kinda do. I think you know how i feel.
> 
> Im still gonna get one of our 17 year old fans to cockpunch you at a show someday.
> 
> Internet is srs bsns



With great power comes great responsibility! 

I wish I had fans willing to cockpunch on command.


----------



## rgaRyan




----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> The "i hate your guts" thing is a bit of a joke that only Luke would get.
> I told him to swandive into a woodchipper as well.
> Crucify me.



O ok i apologize for the Misconception, but you could see where i got confused because he doesnt seem to have the same sense of Humor about the whole subject.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

bulb said:


> Im still gonna get one of our 17 year old fans to cockpunch you at a show someday.



I'll do it for a quarter!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

bulb said:


> Haha Luke, i kinda don't hate you, but i kinda do. I think you know how i feel.
> 
> Im still gonna get one of our 17 year old fans to cockpunch you at a show someday.
> 
> Internet is srs bsns



I'm 17, I can do it. 

Haha, oh well, this thread made my shitty Friday. Periphery, so amusing on so many levels.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

TylerHerod said:


> The only way Misha can benefit from this shitty situation is to avoid others from making the same mistake. It's about the only thing one could salvage from a situation like this.
> 
> If I were a musician that was going to work with Luke, I would want to know about mistakes like this, and it would greatly influence my decision to work with him. This also teaches Luke to be much more careful in the future. I'm sure he will learn from his mistakes, but if Misha let this "slip under the table", I'm not sure if the same could be said.



And how exactly does he benefit from it? 

And what the fuck? Why wouldn't Luke learn his lesson when he clearly has understood what he did? What lesson is there for him to learn? The wrath of the internet or what?


----------



## Prydogga

TylerHerod said:


> The only way Misha can benefit from this shitty situation is to avoid others from making the same mistake. It's about the only thing one could salvage from a situation like this.
> 
> If I were a musician that was going to work with Luke, I would want to know about mistakes like this, and it would greatly influence my decision to work with him. This also teaches Luke to be much more careful in the future. I'm sure he will learn from his mistakes, but if Misha let this "slip under the table", I'm not sure if the same could be said.



I'm not quite sure what you meant with the above statement, but I kind of agree on the second. Now I don't know Luke personally or know his process, but I do know many who work in mixing/mastering/design/management for bands on a lower scale than the level of Periphery, and I don't think I've ever heard of any of them being scalded/untrusted for asking the opinions of friends/colleagues in WIPs or what have you.

After all this, I'm thinking for any future endeavours I go in, I will still consider Luke as mastering engineer, after hearing his efforts with Chimp Spanner and Corelia, and really, I could not care any less if he were to send a song/clip of mine to a friend for a 3rd opinion. Because I know that people, like him, who work in this line of work have a good judgement of what is acceptable, and who to trust. Here, he just made this mistake and probably underestimated the weight of such a move. 

I also really hope you're all joking about willingly punching someone on Misha's command.....


----------



## CloudAC

Prydogga said:


> and really, I could not care any less if he were to send a song/clip of mine to a friend for a 3rd opinion.



I think that's the problem, I for one would not accept that at all. If I was to even consider it, I would want to be contacted by him first asking if I would be okay with that, and I would also want to know WHO he would send it to. 

and Sometimes a pat on the head with a "Its okay, you'll do better next time" isn't the way forward? It's apparent how hard they worked to ensure no leaks would happen, and silly mistakes can NOT be made.

Just gonna add on a side-note, I would also still consider Luke for mastering, because its obvious how sorry he is for the mistake he done, and im sure after all this, he will have fully learnt from the mistake.


----------



## simulclass83

rgaRyan said:


>


Looks like an eagle to me


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

CloudAC said:


> and Sometimes a pat on the head with a "Its okay, you'll do better next time" isn't the way forward? It's apparent how hard they worked to ensure no leaks would happen, and silly mistakes can NOT be made.



A pat on the forehead wouldn't have been enough, but to make all of the internet hate the guy is clearly way too much. And it's not like WE (or anyone, he's a grown up man anyway) were to punish or teach him, he lost a really major deal and I'm pretty sure he realizes that if the leak went any further, he would be sitting at the court pretty soon. People make mistakes, but they are not stupid you know...


----------



## LukeMartin

Yeah as people have noted, it goes with out saying it's not a mistake I'll make again. If anything's to be taken from this... DO NOT TRUST ANYONE. Again - no names - but the guy who accessed my dropbox and sent it to someone is a GOOD friend of mine who i've known for many years, and the story is, someone (the guy who I think incidentally ratted him out) offered him the Meshugaah album leak in return for it (yeah.. ironic) and he obviously couldn't resist. However much you trust someone, they could trust someone else just as much, and as I said before, people love to be that guy with all the pre-release shit, so be careful.


----------



## brutalwizard

on the headlining tour the contortionist, matt halpern, an african american fellow with a huge fro, and a friend and I were hanging out and I heard some of a tune with 
(I think, I was partaking and my memory is a bit fuzzy) the working title ascending groove.

If that was a working title for a song on the new album, what did it become?


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> on the headlining tour the contortionist, matt halpern, an african american fellow with a huge fro, and a friend and I were hanging out and I heard some of a tune with
> (I think, I was partaking and my memory is a bit fuzzy) the working title ascending groove.
> 
> If that was a working title for a song on the new album, what did it become?



It didn't make the cut


----------



## Jonathan20022

You people need to seriously drop this. It's something that should be discussed privately, and everyone's throwing their 2 cents in like doing so will influence the situation at all.

It happened Months ago.
Luke fucked up, bad.
Misha made it clear what he did.

That's that. Just drop it because it's done, clouding up a thread about something like this is seriously pointless. I don't have a different opinion of either chaps in the situations, they both have done great work and will continue to do so.

/endrant

In other news, fucking ace job on Scarlet. MTD and Scarlet have been growers for me, where I love them on a couple more listens.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

an african american fellow with a huge fro

I believe I met that guy in atlanta. He climbed ip in the rafters of the Masquerade and jumped down to crowd surf like a boss.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

@Kenji: You just proved that you didn't read the whole discussion. It had a good point, at least I think it did so what are you to take it all away?

On another note, everyone already dropped it about an hour ago so there's no reason for your post...


----------



## Dayviewer

New samples up on Itunes, on the Dutch store anyway, sounds AWESOME


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Kurkkuviipale said:


> People make mistakes, but they are not stupid you know...



lol have you ever met a person before? I'm not sure I can agree with that statement just in general.

Scarlet sounded great..time to cryo-freeze myself til the release date.


----------



## CloudAC

Wow, the samples on the Dutch iTunes are 1:30 each. Not sure I wanna listen


----------



## Sikthness

people ITT bein a bunch of babies about how Misha handled this situation. As any adult in this thread will tell you, when you are hired to do a job and you fuck it up, you suffer the consequences. The guy (luke i guess?) knows he made a careless mistake, it seems like Misha knows the guy didn't do it intentionally to hurt him, but his careless mistake did. Also, SS.org is a small corner of the internet, its not like he sent out a memo to every band he could think of explaining why they should never hire this Luke guy. And we live in a time where opinions are available for EVERYTHING, w/ sites like Craigslist/Angies List whatever. The guy didn't do his job properly and professionally and was called out for it. Anyone who thinks this is not the way things work in the real world need to wake up.


----------



## brutalwizard

The Buttmonkey said:


> an african american fellow with a huge fro
> 
> I believe I met that guy in atlanta. He climbed ip in the rafters of the Masquerade and jumped down to crowd surf like a boss.



yeah he was a merch guy for one of the bands i think.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Kurkkuviipale said:


> @Kenji: You just proved that you didn't read the whole discussion. It had a good point, at least I think it did so what are you to take it all away?
> 
> On another note, everyone already dropped it about an hour ago so there's no reason for your post...



No I didn't prove anything, because I took the time to read the 3 pages of the discussion on the topic. AND I said the same exact thing on the formspring question as it was happening. So stop assuming I'm some uninformed bloke who's sick of hearing it, because the latter is definitely true.

The point's been made clear far before this even reached 7S.org. So I can't seem to find what amazing "point" you could possibly add to what's been already said over the past couple of days.

There was also no reason for your post poking the conversation any further when both Misha and Luke had decided to drop it, but that didn't stop you did it?


----------



## TankJon666

Is this still going on?


----------



## Dayviewer

CloudAC said:


> Wow, the samples on the Dutch iTunes are 1:30 each. Not sure I wanna listen


Yep they are  and my god this shit rocks  
Most stand out for me: Ji, Ragnarok, they all sound amazing, but espescially Ji blew me away, and that was yet again just a preview


----------



## Sephiroth952

TankJon666 said:


> Is this still going on?


It's because the Optimus Prime was never presented.


----------



## CloudAC

Ragnarok sounds MEAN. Erised sounds... beautiful. Have a feeling it's gonna be my favourite with Have a Blast. Amazing drums in that sample of Erised.

Don't listen to Erised if you don't want to hear the intro to Petrucci's solo though. Atleast I think it's his solo.


----------



## Dayviewer

Yea Ragnarok definatly sounds like the heaviest from the album i think ^
Not sure about that solo on Erised too but yea could definatly be his starting out right there


----------



## TankJon666

Sephiroth952 said:


> It's because the Optimus Prime was never presented.



Yes. Basically. 

I might start a thread about how Misha didnt buy me an Optimus Prime...


----------



## simulclass83

I haven't seen much discussion about Luck as a Constant. I think that has the potential for the top 3 tracks on the record. We'll see though.


----------



## toiletstand

brutalwizard said:


> yeah he was a merch guy for one of the bands i think.




hes cool as hell always fun to talk to.


you can see him at 1:10


----------



## CloudAC

Like the extra bit to Muramasa. I was hoping that album teaser wasen't the whole song.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Kenji20022 said:


> No I didn't prove anything, because I took the time to read the 3 pages of the discussion on the topic. AND I said the same exact thing on the formspring question as it was happening. So stop assuming I'm some uninformed bloke who's sick of hearing it, because the latter is definitely true.
> 
> The point's been made clear far before this even reached 7S.org. So I can't seem to find what amazing "point" you could possibly add to what's been already said over the past couple of days.
> 
> There was also no reason for your post poking the conversation any further when both Misha and Luke had decided to drop it, but that didn't stop you did it?



Well sorry for assuming you didn't read through it all, but you really came in as disrespectful to all the discussion we had.

And as I am really selfish person, what I meant with my "amazing point" was only that I benefited from it (1. I like getting into conversations, I just find it fun to talk to people and 2. Gather more info on subject. I'm curious). Just that you know all the things that has happened in the last 3 months doesn't mean, everyone in the internet does. And as Misha is saying what Luke did, he could also point out the few things he left out in the first place. 
THAT was the point of this discussion. I think many will agree that the last few pages of this thread has opened a lot of things for us, the guys on the forum, the guys that this site it made for.

And I can't freaking believe you're accusing me for making the discussion go for three pages. There clearly was something on both, Mishas and Lukes side to clear up, I just kinda chimed in and asked a various questions that was left out of the discussion and that I thought was relevant since the other side (Luke) was getting totally cornered and had no 'space' to reply without people getting all over him.

...


----------



## Dan Halen

simulclass83 said:


> I haven't seen much discussion about Luck as a Constant. I think that has the potential for the top 3 tracks on the record. We'll see though.



FUCKING EXACTLY. PEOPLE we need to get more excited for this song in particular. It's got soooo much of what we love from Periphery all bundled into one PERFECTLY made song. and now its got vocals. not the kind of vocals that just lay over the track, but the kind of vocals that Sexualize the track and impregnate it with the most wonderous of mood changes and melodies that break through your skull and caress your brain. 

I havent even heard the new preview for it or the rest of the songs and im still going to say this will be the Favorite for me. Luck as a Constant and Have a Blast so far.


----------



## Dan Halen

now that im listening to these previews i hear a HEAVY influence coming from Mr. Uematsu on "The Gods Must Be Crazy!" and a few other really obvious ones, but i point out this one specifically because i dont think anyones heard this one at all. i never saw anything like it on Soundclick at least.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Props to Misha for standing his ground. He's in the right. Simple as that.

In the same way i didn't listen to anything not officially released from the first album before buying it, i'm not listening to anything not officially released before buying this new album.

Super stoked for you and the rest of the guys, Misha. And if you come across this post fur reelz, i want you to know that all the times i critiqued any of your decisions and your tone or mixes, i was wrong, and the reason was that i was an idiot. I always loved your shiz 

And hey, let's all be happy and gay now that everything is okay and Periphery are releasing nice things and leaks have been plugged left and right, and everything will be sweet!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I personally don't like Luck As A Constant at all. It sounds so busy and confusing that I can't even remember how it goes. Definitely not looking forward to it. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## rgaRyan

Ooo these 1:30 previews are juicy 

Leaks plugged with auditory tampons.


----------



## bulb

Haha thanks mf


----------



## rgaRyan

"Periphery are fighting hard to resist the urge to leak their second album ahead of its official release. Called 'Periphery 2 - This Time It's Personal', Guitarist Misha Mansoor and Vocalist Spencer Soleto are so excited to let fans hear it they are tempted to share it with the world before its July 2nd release."

Haha, found this here: Periphery Fighting Urge to Leak | DownloadFM

After going through this argument/debate a few pages back, this definitely ain't true.


----------



## Dan Halen

Fat-Elf said:


> I personally don't like Luck As A Constant at all. It sounds so busy and confusing that I can't even remember how it goes. Definitely not looking forward to it. But that is just my opinion.



Way to make me eat a bucket of knives.......


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dan Halen said:


> Way to make me eat a bucket of knives.......



Haha, don't really know what that means but sorry if I upset you. I just can't help it. No matter how much I listen to that song it just doesn't grow up on me. Hopefully it finally does when the I hear the album version.


----------



## MarkPopkie

rgaRyan said:


> "Periphery are fighting hard to resist the urge to leak their second album ahead of its official release. Called 'Periphery 2 - This Time It's Personal', Guitarist Misha Mansoor and Vocalist Spencer Soleto are so excited to let fans hear it they are tempted to share it with the world before its July 2nd release."
> 
> Haha, found this here: Periphery Fighting Urge to Leak | DownloadFM
> 
> After going through this argument/debate a few pages back, this definitely ain't true.



You missed a crucial point of Misha's argument... they did NOT end up choosing Luke's mix... they did not have very nice things to say about it. so having said that, i'm sure you can imagine that they wouldn't want your first impression of a song to be of a mix that they did not approve!!

the leak (i presume) was of Luke's mix... if the album leaks in its entirety, it will be Logan's final mix. kind of a big difference, at least to the band.


----------



## Dan Halen

Fat-Elf said:


> Haha, don't really know what that means but sorry if I upset you. I just can't help it. No matter how much I listen to that song it just doesn't grow up on me. Hopefully it finally does when the I hear the album version.



no no its cool! its just that its just that in my family that when someone ravages ones own opinion with their own opinion, it is then customary to consume a bucket of various types of cutlery. 

no big deal.

but no i get that. they did however change one part that i heard in the preview that i cant pinpoint at the moment that i wasnt too pleased about but directly afterward near the end of said preview it changes and redeems itself immediatly. ill probably reember that i wanted to say something later when the album comes out.


----------



## rgaRyan

MarkPopkie said:


> You missed a crucial point of Misha's argument... they did NOT end up choosing Luke's mix... they did not have very nice things to say about it. so having said that, i'm sure you can imagine that they wouldn't want your first impression of a song to be of a mix that they did not approve!!
> 
> the leak (i presume) was of Luke's mix... if the album leaks in its entirety, it will be Logan's final mix. kind of a big difference, at least to the band.


The band isn't urging to leak anything. One song got leaked and Misha almost ripped Luke's balls off.

They can't wait to release it on July 3rd, but that doesn't mean they will intentional leak it before that date.


----------



## Sebski

I went on the Dutch Itunes store and there aren't any previews for the album. Can someone link me to where these previews are please.

EDIT: Ignore me, sorted


----------



## MarkPopkie

rgaRyan said:


> The band isn't urging to leak anything. One song got leaked and Misha almost ripped Luke's balls off.
> 
> They can't wait to release it on July 3rd, but that doesn't mean they will intentional leak it before that date.



No, you're right... they're not urging anyone to leak the album. However, they know it will happen eventually. So i'm just saying that I think when they made that comment in the interview, they were thinking of the final product leaking out... not some half-cocked master test.

They jumped on Luke's for several reasons - including the fact that the leak could be traced back directly to him. I'm sure that when it leaks completely, they'll try to plug it up then too... but they probably won't have a handy scapegoat for that situation.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Misha, how many different guitars were used to record this album?


----------



## MarkPopkie

Holy fuck me wow. Listening to the Dutch samples through some good reference monitors.

Blown away. Just astoundingly good. 
I need my preorder NOW.


----------



## gordonbombay

Is there anyway to listen to the dutch itunes samples in the US? I'm sure someone will make a youtube video with all of them in it. I hope.


----------



## MarkPopkie

gordonbombay said:


> Is there anyway to listen to the dutch itunes samples in the US? I'm sure someone will make a youtube video with all of them in it. I hope.



I'm in Indiana, homeslice.

From the iTunes Store home page, scroll to the bottom...

Click "Change Country" - You may have to Sign Out, not sure.

From there, you'll have the option of several nationalities.
Choose "Nederlands"
Search for "Periphery"
Click on Periphery II
Pretty sure you can take it from there


----------



## MarkPopkie

Thoughts on the NEW samples:

Masamune is my favorite (sample.) Melodically, this just hit the nail right on the head for me.

Periphery with bass is best Periphery... I know, I know... there was bass on the first album, but this is different. It's not just filling out the "sonic spectrum." It sounds amazing and has a very distinct voice in each song. I am now thoroughly disappointed that Nolly won't be a permanent member of the band... the writing chemistry is apparent... and he absolutely kills it live. I love Nolly.

I'm a giddy little school girl now. I'm happy.

Misha, how many of these songs were conceived the traditional Periphery way? (ie. Recorded Riff + SD2.0) And how many were purely organic (Matt jamming on acoustic drums with the band)? Obviously the Bulb tracks started off with SD2.0 beginnings... but there are several songs that sounded like Matt composed them from scratch (maybe even ad lib)... so I'm just curious. I read the Modern Drummer article, but i figured you could provide better insight into this matter.


----------



## isispelican

just listened to the new samples - holy fucking shit!


----------



## gordonbombay

isispelican said:


> just listened to the new samples - holy fucking shit!



Yeah, this is on a level better than I could have even imagined. So pumped it's insane. So much detail while retaining power and emotion. And Spencers vocals are absolutely insane.


----------



## matt397

I've been working mad overtime an now I see I missed a heated debate. Not that it matters but I want to put in my :2cents: 
How in the fuck does no one understand the knee jerk reaction Misha had to slay every part of Luke's character and to point out the lack of professionalism ? Yeah ok, some of you may still be sending your work to luke despite all this which is...well...it's something, but to say things like " Oh well, you know, bro, he like, made a mistake an feels bad so that makes him a good person an he won't do it again....." Bitch, please. No matter how bad a person feels about there actions, does not stop that person from being careless by nature, or, sadly, stupid.
Will they learn from this an make a more conscious effort to be more discrete with there work ? Well for Luke's sake or anyone else in this position I would certainly hope so and maybe this event is the catalyst in which moves Luke to do just that, be more professional and discrete. Though, my point is, How do any of you know this won't happen again only this time with your record ? The only difference is with your record if a track were to leak maybe, maybe, a few people might here it an sway there opinion on purchasing. With a large act like this that is on the brink of possibly being able to make enough money where they could do this as a full time job, a few thousand people will hear it and sway there opinion on whether or not to buy the album. 
I'm pretty certain the reason why most people are more shocked with Misha's reaction to this then the actual incident it self is because of how tight lipped and professional Misha comes across in interviews and on the internet in general and to see him lose his shit when somebody fucked with his work is not something people are used to seeing from him. I didn't read the original formspring post as it's been deleted but I'm positive theres nothing he said in that post that I myself wouldn't have said if I were in his shoes.


----------



## rgaRyan

The Canadian iTunes store has the 1:30 samples too. I'd make a video, but I cba to do it. There's already one up there with 30 second previews.


----------



## Sikthness

Listened to the 1:30 previews. Luck as a Constant - fuck me running, thats good.


----------



## Sebski

Mile Fucking Zero


----------



## bulb

When i said a part of me wanted the album to leak, i was speaking in terms of i wish it were out now, we worked so hard on this album we just can't wait for people to hear the completed work.
We aren't actually suggesting that we would leak it pretty much 2 weeks before its release, we were just kinda getting our excitement across, and im sure anyone who has been in our situation can directly relate to how we feel, its a pretty normal thing for artists who are on a release schedule!


----------



## Sephiroth952

Man that part 3 minutes into scarlet reminds me soooo much of Scale the Summit.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That awkward moment when you're listening to the preview of Erised and hope to God that the Petrucci solo isn't in it.

As soon as the ending of the preview came up and I heard a lead come in, I rushed for the pause button hahahaahha.


----------



## prh

was that petrucci? i only listened thru the clips once but it sounded like bulb tone/licks to me


----------



## Isan

uploaded most the samples... some are giving me trouble 

calan-reichel's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

If it was, I think it would not be such a big surprise since Petrucci has always been known for making the solo fit the song as if it was written into it and not just glued on the song because it had to have a solo.

Anyway, I don't think he would leave his signature sound out of any solo he makes. Erised definitely looking strong as a song to me as as far as I can remember it's the only song with no harsh vocals. 

Two fucking weeks... Too long a time.



prh said:


> was that petrucci? i only listened thru the clips once but it sounded like bulb tone/licks to me


----------



## GSingleton

Kinda random but I just remembered.....I preordered this ......PUMPED!


----------



## R_Soul

I really love the new Periphery track, Spencer has really taken his vocals up to a whole new level. I made a guitar cover of Scarlet, check it out \m/ 

http://youtu.be/2bca1dlKz-A


----------



## Fat-Elf

R_Soul said:


> I really love the new Periphery track, Spencer has really taken his vocals up to a whole new level. I made a guitar cover of Scarlet, check it out \m/
> 
> Periphery - Scarlet Guitar Cover - YouTube



Really tight cover as always. Love your covers. And thanks for the tabs, I can finally learn to play the damn Scarlet.


----------



## drmosh

MarkPopkie said:


> Thoughts on the NEW samples:
> 
> Masamune is my favorite (sample.) Melodically, this just hit the nail right on the head for me.
> 
> Periphery with bass is best Periphery... I know, I know... there was bass on the first album, but this is different. It's not just filling out the "sonic spectrum." It sounds amazing and has a very distinct voice in each song. I am now thoroughly disappointed that Nolly won't be a permanent member of the band... the writing chemistry is apparent... and he absolutely kills it live. I love Nolly.



I may be wrong but I don't think Nolly did any writing for the album


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think Nolly did any writing for the album



Nolly played all the bass, and changed some parts from the demos and wrote some bits here and there, it really has his sound and i would definitely say he helped write as he was also there for the preproduction giving his input.


----------



## bulb

MF_Kitten said:


> Misha, how many different guitars were used to record this album?



For the 6 string stuff we used Nolly's and my Blackmachine B2, and i ended up doing my leads with Mark's JPX and Jake did his leads with his Ibanez RGA 420z.

For the 7 string stuff we used my Jackson Custom Shop 7, Daemoness Cimmerian 7, Decibel Javelin Db1 and Nolly's ViK Duality 7 and did the leads with those guitars, or the Blackmachines.


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Nolly played all the bass, and changed some parts from the demos and wrote some bits here and there, it really has his sound and i would definitely say he helped write as he was also there for the preproduction giving his input.



All hail Nolly! 
Ta for clearing that up


----------



## TankJon666

Listened to the new song. It all sounds a bit "safe" if thats the right word?


----------



## Thrace

*"Periphery


 Some cool news: Nolly and I are going to be forming a production team. We'll be using our collective expertise to provide a complete production solution from pre-production to final product, expect to hear more on this in the near future!
-misha"* 

Someone pay for a flight to the US for me purdy please?


----------



## -Nolly-

Depending on the project we are actually just as likely to work out of the UK as the US


----------



## Mwoit

drmosh said:


> All hail Gordon Freeman!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Creepy, just yesterday I was thinking that how cool it would be to get Nolly or Misha to produce my band's stuff (which doesn't even exist yet, lol).


----------



## mishabasi

bulb said:


> For the 6 string stuff we used Nolly's and my Blackmachine B2, and i ended up doing my leads with Mark's JPX and Jake did his leads with his Ibanez RGA 420z.
> 
> For the 7 string stuff we used my Jackson Custom Shop 7, Daemoness Cimmerian 7, Decibel Javelin Db1 and Nolly's ViK Duality 7 and did the leads with those guitars, or the Blackmachines.



No 8 string stuff made the album? I got excited seeing mark with the 8 string in the studio update. I love what you do with it on songs like The focus hour.

So stoked for the album


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

mishabasi said:


> No 8 string stuff made the album? I got excited seeing mark with the 8 string in the studio update. I love what you do with it on songs like The focus hour.
> 
> So stoked for the album



IIRC, 'Ji' is the only 8-string song for the album.


----------



## bulb

mishabasi said:


> No 8 string stuff made the album? I got excited seeing mark with the 8 string in the studio update. I love what you do with it on songs like The focus hour.
> 
> So stoked for the album



Oh yeah, forgot about that haha, we used my ibby RG 2228 and my Dell'isola 8 for Ji


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that haha, we used my ibby RG 2228 and my Dell'isola 8 for Ji



Didn't you end up scrapping everything recorded with the ibby and re-tracked with the Dell'isola ?


----------



## gordonbombay

bulb said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that haha, we used my ibby RG 2228 and my Dell'isola 8 for Ji



After hearing all the samples of "Ji" and now hearing it's an 8string jam, it's probably my most anticipated song.


----------



## mishabasi

matt397 said:


> Didn't you end up scrapping everything recorded with the ibby and re-tracked with the Dell'isola ?



haha that would probably be good! I hate EMG's and even more for their 8 string pickups. I need to swap mine for some dimarzios one day. I mean they are really balanced but i feel they rely on compression making them have no character and cover up a lot of the players individuality. /endrant lol


----------



## Fat-Elf

Apparently the whole album has leaked now. Not that I'm going to download it or suggest anyone else to do that but I would like to know what the band thinks about it.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Fat-Elf said:


> Apparently the whole album has leaked now. Not that I'm going to download it or suggest anyone else to do that but I would like to know what the band thinks about it.


Meh I'm going to wait to hear this awesomeness blaring through my stereo at stupid volumes. Can't say the temptation isn't there though. -.-


----------



## rgaRyan

It was only yesterday everyone was bitchin' about one song being leaked. Now the whole thing? If it was Luke, I'm sure Misha has killed him by now, lol.


----------



## rgaRyan

By the way (off topic), if I email someone a .gpx tab, can they convert it to gp5 for me? I'm digging my eyes out in frustration.


----------



## Fat-Elf

rgaRyan said:


> It was only yesterday everyone was bitchin' about one song being leaked. Now the whole thing? If it was Luke, I'm sure Misha has killed him by now, lol.



It can't be Luke because as far as I know, they only sent him one track.


----------



## Maggai

Just pre-ordered the album on iTunes. Really looking forward to this album!
What tuning did you use on the eight stringer?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

rgaRyan said:


> It was only yesterday everyone was bitchin' about one song being leaked. Now the whole thing? If it was Luke, I'm sure Misha has killed him by now, lol.



Dude, you were in the whole time, Luke didn't leak one song; his leak got plugged. People were bitching about the fact that he almost and accidentally, (not on purpose - if we are to believe him, which I don't see a problem with) leaked a song.

E: If Fat-Elf is referring to the youtube video which contained some rar file, that's surely not a leak. Just some scam.


----------



## rgaRyan

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Dude, you were in the whole time, Luke didn't leak one song; his leak got plugged. People were bitching about the fact that he almost and accidentally, (not on purpose - if we are to believe him, which I don't see a problem with) leaked a song.


I wasn't really following the whole thing, to be honest. Sorry.


----------



## jsl2h90

Were you guys aware of this already or am I late?
Periphery Streaming New Song, "Scarlet" | Guitar World


----------



## Sephiroth952

jsl2h90 said:


> Were you guys aware of this already or am I late?
> Periphery Streaming New Song, "Scarlet" | Guitar World


Ha! I guess GW was confused by the name of the channel but that's not an official channel. Actually reading the article its hard to figure out if they know that or not.


----------



## ROAR

GW doesn't have any clue about this shit. 
They're like your parents: suck with technology, trying to stay fresh


----------



## MarkPopkie

Fat-Elf said:


> Apparently the whole album has leaked now. Not that I'm going to download it or suggest anyone else to do that but I would like to know what the band thinks about it.



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## downburst82

MarkPopkie said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.



Apperently that youtube thing with the link to a full album leak is fake (good I can wait, allthough I am dying for a proper quality scarlet)


----------



## matt397

Fat-Elf said:


> Apparently the whole album has leaked now. Not that I'm going to download it or suggest anyone else to do that but I would like to know what the band thinks about it.


If it did leak I'm sure anyone directly involved in the band would be pissed, I think that's just kind of obvious isn't it ?


----------



## Housty00

Damn it, Misha. Masamune(Moonstar) is so good. I just got the biggest smile on my face, while listening to the canadian version of the preview. You make me happy. Oh, and I was at a local music/entertainment store today with my bandbros. We decided to check out the comics section for giggles, and I noticed they had Eternal Descent! I looked for the one with you in it, but I don't think they had it :/ Unless you're not on the cover.


----------



## rgaRyan

I was looking around for a full leak and can't find anything prominent. There is one that has about 2000 seeders, but when I tried to download it, it wouldn't work, confirming it's fake.

I pre-ordered a bundle, stoked for July 3rd


----------



## bulb

that leak is a scam, beware


----------



## bulb

Housty00 said:


> Damn it, Misha. Masamune(Moonstar) is so good. I just got the biggest smile on my face, while listening to the canadian version of the preview. You make me happy. Oh, and I was at a local music/entertainment store today with my bandbros. We decided to check out the comics section for giggles, and I noticed they had Eternal Descent! I looked for the one with you in it, but I don't think they had it :/ Unless you're not on the cover.



I don't think that issue is out juuust yet, but i believe it should be soon!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Edit: Apparently the leak was fake after all. Well good for Periphery..


----------



## Prydogga

Does anyone else's previews on the Canadian store mess up? Both Ragnarok and Luck as a Constant are the same track, and I haven't head LaaC for years, so I don't know which track I'm missing out on.  

I'm really enjoying how legitimately heavy you're all going on the heavy parts of this release.


----------



## matt397

Prydogga said:


> Does anyone else's previews on the Canadian store mess up? Both Ragnarok and Luck as a Constant are the same track, and I haven't head LaaC for years, so I don't know which track I'm missing out on.
> 
> I'm really enjoying how legitimately heavy you're all going on the heavy parts of this release.



Yes, LaaC and Ragnarok are both the same track on the Canadian store. The track were hearing is Ragnarok.


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> For the 6 string stuff we used Nolly's and my Blackmachine B2, and i ended up doing my leads with Mark's JPX and Jake did his leads with his Ibanez RGA 420z.
> 
> For the 7 string stuff we used my Jackson Custom Shop 7, Daemoness Cimmerian 7, Decibel Javelin Db1 and Nolly's ViK Duality 7 and did the leads with those guitars, or the Blackmachines.



how the hell do you decide between all those sweet 7's for different songs/parts?


----------



## Sikthness

Prydogga said:


> Does anyone else's previews on the Canadian store mess up? Both Ragnarok and Luck as a Constant are the same track, and I haven't head LaaC for years, so I don't know which track I'm missing out on.
> 
> I'm really enjoying how legitimately heavy you're all going on the heavy parts of this release.



Switch to Dutch iTunes. Luck as a Constant sounds awesome, you are really missing out.


----------



## CloudAC

matt397 said:


> If it did leak I'm sure anyone directly involved in the band would be pissed, I think that's just kind of obvious isn't it ?



It will leak eventually, no matter what. It can't be stopped, and it will happen sooner rather than later since its coming out as early as June 29th in some countries. 

That said, I have preordered both a digital copy and a preorder bundle, so


----------



## bulb

MF_Kitten said:


> how the hell do you decide between all those sweet 7's for different songs/parts?



Each guitar has a sort of tonal focus and some aspect of the sound that it excels at, so depending on the riff there was an obvious choice as to what to use.


----------



## Mwoit

CloudAC said:


> It will leak eventually, no matter what. It can't be stopped, and it will happen sooner rather than later since its coming out as early as June 29th in some countries.
> 
> That said, I have preordered both a digital copy and a preorder bundle, so



Where did you order a preorder bundle? I thought MerchConnection were canceling all international pre orders?


----------



## CloudAC

I ended up going with Merchnow Periphery : MerchNOW Quite partial to the grey shirt. I only hope that when Periphery are nicely settled in with Century Media, we might get a better merch store in the future for the UK!  The more merch the better.

I figured since its comes out in the US on July 2nd, but its out on July 16th in the UK, it'll take up to 2 weeks to get that pre-order bundle from America, I think it will all fit together nicely


----------



## Dayviewer

If anyone's interested, me jamming some of Racecar, higher tuning though, i really need to get hold of a 7


----------



## matt397

CloudAC said:


> It will leak eventually, no matter what. It can't be stopped, and it will happen sooner rather than later since its coming out as early as June 29th in some countries.
> 
> That said, I have preordered both a digital copy and a preorder bundle, so



I'm not sure I understand what your trying to say.
I'm well aware that it will leak and to be honest I'm a little surprised it hasn't leaked already. All I'm saying is it's kind of a stupid question to ask how a band member feels about there album leaking 2 weeks before the release date.


----------



## Winspear

CloudAC said:


> I ended up going with Merchnow Periphery : MerchNOW Quite partial to the grey shirt. I only hope that when Periphery are nicely settled in with Century Media, we might get a better merch store in the future for the UK!  The more merch the better.
> 
> I figured since its comes out in the US on July 2nd, but its out on July 16th in the UK, it'll take up to 2 weeks to get that pre-order bundle from America, I think it will all fit together nicely





Tempting but gonna wait for the Euro preorders - need those bonus tracks!


----------



## CloudAC

matt397 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what your trying to say.
> I'm well aware that it will leak and to be honest I'm a little surprised it hasn't leaked already. All I'm saying is it's kind of a stupid question to ask how a band member feels about there album leaking 2 weeks before the release date.



Ah, I didnt really lay that out very well  I was quoting you as to agree with what you said and my post was just a general statement rather than directed towards you


----------



## matt397

CloudAC said:


> Ah, I didnt really lay that out very well  I was quoting you as to agree with what you said and my post was just a general statement rather than directed towards you



My bad  im usually quick to be defensive anyway.


----------



## Evil Weasel

CloudAC said:


> I ended up going with Merchnow Periphery : MerchNOW Quite partial to the grey shirt. I only hope that when Periphery are nicely settled in with Century Media, we might get a better merch store in the future for the UK!  The more merch the better.
> 
> I figured since its comes out in the US on July 2nd, but its out on July 16th in the UK, it'll take up to 2 weeks to get that pre-order bundle from America, I think it will all fit together nicely


How much was shipping to the UK? Hopefully not as much as Merch Connection! I think when I preordered Weightless by AAL it was about $35 in shipping. Might just wait for the bonus tracks though on the European release.


----------



## Matty Pop

anybody going out to any summer slaughter dates to see perryfurry and everyone else???


----------



## toiletstand

i wish!


----------



## ROAR

Debating Summer Slaughter. 
Hard to spend $35 when I only wanna see two bands


----------



## Ambit

The itunes previews sound 10x better than the amazon ones, the mix on this album is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Ambit

a


----------



## CloudAC

Evil Weasel said:


> How much was shipping to the UK? Hopefully not as much as Merch Connection! I think when I preordered Weightless by AAL it was about $35 in shipping. Might just wait for the bonus tracks though on the European release.



Shipping was $14.35 for a grand total of $32.35. I'm pretty sure I'll get the bonus tracks from the UK digital preorder


----------



## PresidentJesus

I've been listening to the 1:30 previews on iTunes a lot recently and I just have to say that they sound amazing. Misha, you and the rest of Periphery have done an amazing job and I'm saying this from just the previews, and the already released songs! The Froggin' Bullfish and Mile Zero previews sound particularly amazing.


----------



## btbamthewell

Anyway non itunes users can hear these new previews?


----------



## Fat-Elf

btbamthewell said:


> Anyway non itunes users can hear these new previews?



I hope Isan don't mind but he uploaded most of them on his Soundcloud couple of days ago. calan-reichel's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Ambit

Is that Govan playing the solo on Have a Blast iTunes preview?


----------



## CloudAC

No, that's Bulbs solo. I'd say it's worth installing iTunes just to hear these previews


----------



## Cynic

No results for them when I search for Periphery or Periphery II in iTunes.


----------



## rug

Yikes. That Youtube rip of Scarlet is pretty...uh...rough. It only took 10 seconds for me to close that window haha. I think I'll just wait to hear it in GOOD quality.


----------



## arkohors

Cynic said:


> No results for them when I search for Periphery or Periphery II in iTunes.



Samples on itunes are available in the Netherlands store.

In itunes, when in the "itunes store," go to the bottom and look for "change country" (it's under the manage headline). From there, change the country to the netherlands, then search for periphery. You'll see the periphery II link.


----------



## JoeyBTL

arkohors said:


> Samples on itunes are available in the Netherlands store.
> 
> In itunes, when in the "itunes store," go to the bottom and look for "change country" (it's under the manage headline). From there, change the country to the netherlands, then search for periphery. You'll see the periphery II link.



It works with Canada as well.


----------



## Prydogga

CloudAC said:


> No, that's Bulbs solo. I'd say it's worth installing iTunes just to hear these previews



This, it's a relatively small download, and you can just delete it afterwards, and no offence to Calan(Isan) but those rips of the iTunes samples sound terrible in comparison to what is available on iTunes.


----------



## Isan

non taken it was the only viable(for me) means to pull them off itunes... 

C'est la vie


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Prydogga said:


> Does anyone else's previews on the Canadian store mess up? Both Ragnarok and Luck as a Constant are the same track, and I haven't head LaaC for years, so I don't know which track I'm missing out on.
> 
> I'm really enjoying how legitimately heavy you're all going on the heavy parts of this release.



Why are you using the Canadian store?


----------



## tr0n

Had a big smile on my face whilst listening to these previews. Oh so good.


----------



## Fat-Elf

No more iTurd for people! Someone uploaded the teasers to Youtube finally. And with a great audio quality.


----------



## btbamthewell

Fat-Elf said:


> No more iTurd for people! Someone uploaded the teasers to Youtube finally. And with a great audio quality.




Outstanding! 

That melodic/quiet part in Ji


----------



## toiletstand

must..wait..


----------



## hypotc

Just wanted to share this vid I did! I started learning Scarlet two days ago!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151834844495131


(It's a video on Facebook, sorry for you guys that don't use it)


----------



## sahaal

really excited for Ragnarok, sounds like Periphjira


----------



## Bigfan

sahaal said:


> really excited for Ragnarok, sounds like Periphjira



Gojiphery?


----------



## bulb

man those 1:30 samples piss me off, they give away way too much but don't give you the context of the song either.
I would seriously rather have people hear the whole thing instead of those samples.


----------



## hypotc

Preorders for UK/Europe are up! 

https://www.cmdistro.de/Artist/Periphery/1674

Preordered the digipack myself. Thanks Misha and Periphery!


----------



## Ninetyfour

hypotc said:


> Preorders for UK/Europe are up!
> 
> https://www.cmdistro.de/Artist/Periphery/1674
> 
> Preordered the digipack myself. Thanks Misha and Periphery!



Aw man, super jelly of the American preorders

Edit: Not seen the Firebrand stuff yet, here's hoping there's a hoody bundle


----------



## Prydogga

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why are you using the Canadian store?



You must be new here, Mehtab.


----------



## bulb

Here is a rather comprehensive list of the preorder links:

US:
Pre-Orders:
MERCH CONNECTION: Periphery

ALL IN: ALL IN MERCH: PERIPHERY II PREORDER BUNDLE

Merch Now:Periphery : MerchNOW

Canada:
PRE-ORDERS:
Landing/Digital Pre-Order Periphery II | Distort
Physical: Distort &mdash; Periphery

UK/Europe:
Preorders:
Periphery
FIREBRAND
coming soon: The official webstore for Periphery - T-shirts and Merchandise (check back soon!)

AUS/NZ:
BIG WOOLY PREORDERS:
BigWoolly Stores

JAPAN:
??/?????/???/????????????????????????????????TRIPLE VISION ?????????


----------



## Shaunheiser

Hey bulb, is there any chance we'll be getting a chance to buy "Scarlet" ahead of the release of the album, or was that sort of like an exclusive preview type thing with Sirius/XM?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I broke down and listened to the iTunes samples... Misha's right. I fyou haven't listened to them yet, then don't. It'll only disappoint and leave you wanting more since the samples start a little bit into the songs and leave out the important transition bits. 

Although I will say Ragnarok sounds straight Danza-esque.


----------



## bulb

Shaunheiser said:


> Hey bulb, is there any chance we'll be getting a chance to buy "Scarlet" ahead of the release of the album, or was that sort of like an exclusive preview type thing with Sirius/XM?



Not that i know of.


----------



## matt397

I love all the interpretations of Ragnarok. First Gojira, now Danza  
It's hard for me to say which track I'm more excited to hear. I was devestated froggin wasn't going to be used on the first record so obviously I'm stoked to hear that but I'm also a huge fan of guthrie so that's got my interest peaked as well.


----------



## bulb

matt397 said:


> I love all the interpretations of Ragnarok. First Gojira, now Danza
> It's hard for me to say which track I'm more excited to hear. I was devestated froggin wasn't going to be used on the first record so obviously I'm stoked to hear that but I'm also a huge fan of guthrie so that's got my interest peaked as well.



I like it haha, it just shows that it sounds like someone different to everyone, and that means that people are having trouble pin-pointing exactly what it is which is a good think in my book!


----------



## CloudAC

I just *know* that I am gonna be listening to this album non-stop until Juggernaut comes out. Then they will be on a cycle together


----------



## Jonathan20022

I don't think listening to the samples really makes the album lose any of it's appeal at all. It's still the record I'm most pumped about getting my hands on this summer, and honestly Misha, the debut hasn't left my car stereo every since I bought it a year and a half ago. I don't think this album will be much different, except I may just use the auxiliary port with both albums and the EP on a single playlist haha.

Also does anyone have tabs or any kind of help with Luck As a Constant? I've been trying to figure it out for years now and the studio update helps since you get an idea of what's being played but it's still pretty tough.


----------



## Cynic

Scarlet is now up! (Now with 100% more official!)





What is with all of these fuckers thinking that Rody Walker invented portamento or some shit? God damn.


----------



## ScottyB724

Goddamn it was weird hearing Scarlet with vocals but I think it's some of the best stuff I've heard from sponce, and now I can't even hear the song in my head without the vocals. soooo good !


----------



## Lukifer

So Spences vocals are so much more thought out feeling to me, they fit his style so good. I dont know the whole history of who wrote the lyrics and vocal lines on the first album since there were singer switches, but this song is spot on. THis is the first time I have listened to Scarlet too!!! I guess I ought to dig into Bulbs old clips!!!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^It was a Haunted Shores song at first. Check Bandcamp.

EDIT: Here ya go: http://hauntedshores.bandcamp.com/track/scarlet-instrumental


----------



## Lukifer

Honestly I thought it sounded very mark Holcomb haunted Shores sounding. Excellent!!


----------



## metal_sam14

bulb said:


> Here is a rather comprehensive list of the preorder links:
> 
> US:
> Pre-Orders:
> MERCH CONNECTION: Periphery
> 
> ALL IN: ALL IN MERCH: PERIPHERY II PREORDER BUNDLE
> 
> Merch Now:Periphery : MerchNOW
> 
> Canada:
> PRE-ORDERS:
> Landing/Digital Pre-Order Periphery II | Distort
> Physical: Distort &mdash; Periphery
> 
> UK/Europe:
> Preorders:
> Periphery
> FIREBRAND
> coming soon: The official webstore for Periphery - T-shirts and Merchandise (check back soon!)
> 
> AUS/NZ:
> BIG WOOLY PREORDERS:
> BigWoolly Stores
> 
> JAPAN:
> ??/?????/???/????????????????????????????????TRIPLE VISION ?????????



The AUS/NZ pre order is over $60AUD once shipping is applied, its cheaper to get it from All In Merch and wait it seems


----------



## Chrono

Mile Zero has some not enough mana vibe to it in the itunes preview!


----------



## MerlinTKD

Pre-ordered from All-In last night - hurray for 4X shirts!


----------



## S-O

metal_sam14 said:


> The AUS/NZ pre order is over $60AUD once shipping is applied, its cheaper to get it from All In Merch and wait it seems



Yeesh, and I was on the fence about $10 shipping


----------



## bulb

metal_sam14 said:


> The AUS/NZ pre order is over $60AUD once shipping is applied, its cheaper to get it from All In Merch and wait it seems



Yeah a few people have been mentioning that, just get it from whichever is easier for ya!


----------



## metal_sam14

bulb said:


> Yeah a few people have been mentioning that, just get it from whichever is easier for ya!



I grabbed the All In Merch one! It was $45AUD in the end, plus I liked the shirt better and it has the poster


----------



## HighGain510

Man, just listened to Scarlet twice on my monitors and goddamn does it sound amazing!  Great job Misha! Spencer's vocals sound absolutely fantastic!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Hey, Misha, will there be a way to get the bonus tracks that non-US folks have access to legally? When I heard about Eureka and Captain On (before the EP), I had to have them, but the only way was to do it illegally. I'm glad the EP had those songs on them. I just want to support you fellas and aurally assimilate all of your material.


----------



## TimTomTum

Preordered shirt and ltd edition, dude I am excite. I won't be in Germany until the 15th August, so I will await RSF shirt, Devin CD Boxset + Ghostshirt, Periphery II + Shirt, homecoming will be awesome. Haha, I feel wasteful right know but whatever. Keep me entertained and make me some awesome music


----------



## theo

Been listening to scarlet on repeat, People keep making rody comparisons.
I'm hearing a Hayley Williams influence and I fucking love it. Spencer has never sounded so good.


----------



## BlindCaveSalamander

I just heard that first teaser, other than that, I want the album to be a surprise! Pre-ordered and excited!


----------



## Jackrat

You know everyone keeps saying this sounds like this and Spencer sounds like this dude or this bitch. You know what I fuckin hear? I think it sounds like goddamn Periphery. Why do people keep comparing or racking their minds to figure who sounds like what. Just take it in for what it is.


----------



## arkohors

Jackrat said:


> You know everyone keeps saying this sounds like this and Spencer sounds like this dude or this bitch. You know what I fuckin hear? I think it sounds like goddamn Periphery. Why do people keep comparing or racking their minds to figure who sounds like what. Just take it in for what it is.



People have to make comparisons, otherwise they couldn't bitch and moan about whatever it is that they don't like. Without making comparisons, you'd be left with a blunt "like it" or "don't like it" perspective which leaves too much to be desired for haters. People who do not like something feel that it is their inherent need to let everyone know their opinions.


----------



## theo

I like it a lot


----------



## Jonathan20022

There's nothing wrong with comparisons, I don't get why people are getting so frustrated by them. It's not like the Chester and Rody comparisons aren't warranted, there are remnants of that in his singing even though they might not even be influences on Sponce at all.

Just tell yourself, it's just a comparison it's not hurting anyone hahhahaha.

Those people on youtube are quite quick at lashing out at anyone who makes the comparisons I see.


----------



## Prydogga

Kenji20022 said:


> It's not like the *Chester* and Rody comparisons aren't warranted



Yeah, Steven and Rodney are both great singers!


----------



## bulb

Okay guys! The iTunes preorder of the album is finally up!!
Periphery II by Periphery - Preorder Periphery II on iTunes


----------



## themike

bulb said:


> Okay guys! The iTunes preorder of the album is finally up!!
> Periphery II by Periphery - Preorder Periphery II on iTunes


 
Awesome!

As someone who obviously knows and cares about recording quality - Ive always wondered how you feel about iTunes? 

Personally I always feel like the quality of the files I buy from iTunes sound kinda compressed and also fluctuate in volume compared to when I buy a CD and rip it.


----------



## bulb

th3m1ke said:


> Awesome!
> 
> As someone who obviously knows and cares about recording quality - Ive always wondered how you feel about iTunes?
> 
> Personally I always feel like the quality of the files I buy from iTunes sound kinda compressed and also fluctuate in volume compared to when I buy a CD and rip it.



I think that it is important to cater to every market, that is why we offer physical albums, vinyl and digital downloads of our albums, because not everyone cares about the quality as much as i do!


----------



## themike

bulb said:


> I think that it is important to cater to every market, that is why we offer physical albums, vinyl and digital downloads of our albums, because not everyone cares about the quality as much as i do!


 

Haha very fair point, just wanted to make sure I wasn't loosing my mind about the sound differences


----------



## anomynous

bulb said:


> I think that it is important to cater to every market, that is why we offer physical albums, vinyl and digital downloads of our albums, because not everyone cares about the quality as much as i do!


Just want to say hi-five on getting the vinyl released on the same day, and not months later


----------



## Drakt

both songs are absolutely amazing, the vocals destroy!


----------



## toiletstand

listened to the new scarlet release a few times. it sounds great but the drums especially that kick are what stand out for me. they give that song a feeling of constant movement. its hard to explain. great great work!


----------



## ddtonfire

I like how chimpspanner's playing the night after you in San Antonio, TX. Hopefully I can make both.


----------



## brector

bulb said:


> I think that it is important to cater to every market, that is why we offer physical albums, vinyl and digital downloads of our albums, because not everyone cares about the quality as much as i do!



Shit, I didn't know you all were doing vinyl, I pre-ordered a CD lol!

And x2 on the guy that thanked you for having the vinyl launch on day one!

-Brian


----------



## Metal_Webb

bulb said:


> I think that it is important to cater to every market, that is why we offer physical albums, vinyl and digital downloads of our albums, because not everyone cares about the quality as much as i do!



I'm gonna go and buy the shit out of this when it releases, but I really wish more bands did the lossless (FLAC) download option as well. IMO, 320kbps MP3's just don't cut it anymore


----------



## Djent

Watch Periphery's part of the promo (starts at 1:54), and you can catch a glimpse of the (soon to be released) video for Make Total Destroy.


----------



## isispelican

edit: ^ you got me


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hmm, I sure hope that the album will be on Spotify on the 2nd of July when the digital version gets released because there really isn't a good place to buy the digital version imo and the physical version gets released like two weeks later.


----------



## hypotc

Can't wait to see the new music video. Looks amazing.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

hypotc said:


> Can't wait to see the new music video. Looks amazing.



This


----------



## Richie666

Whoa, Spencer is an incredible vocalist! I only really listen to the instrumental version of the debut album but it looks like that's going to change with part deux. He sounds almost like Hansi Kursch at times. The song sounds very natural even if the music doesn't seem as interesting. EDIT: just gave it another listen, maybe not as interesting isn't the best way of putting it... it seems more subtle though.


----------



## Razzy

Just preordered the new album. I went for the package with that sweet-ass bling. Mostly because I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

The one with the necklace? I ordered that one for the same reason....


----------



## samdaman87

I like the robot looking dude in that Make Total Destroy music video! Kind of reminds me of Tron and Super Nintendo's Killer Instinct character named Cinder! KAKAKAKOMBOOOOO


----------



## Dan Halen

so later on is there going to be a Purple version of the Baseball tee? that ones my favorite but i dont really like the colors that are out... i know begers cant be choosers and ill deal if thats no the case but id like there to be more options later.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Djent said:


> Watch Periphery's part of the promo (starts at 1:54), and you can catch a glimpse of the (soon to be released) video for Make Total Destroy.





i love how Periphery is the only band in that promo with clean vocals.
is it new album date yet?


----------



## Cynic

TheFerryMan said:


> i love how Periphery is the only band in that promo with clean vocals.
> is it new album date yet?



no keep hibernating


----------



## AirJordanStaal

So where does Passenger fit into all this? Was that just sort of something to tide us over til the album? I've just been wearing youtube out listening to it, I figured it would be on the new album but I didn't think to double check that and I was wrong.

Also to the guy that said spencers growls sound sort of like mudvayne's...When I read that I was like trying to picture how that was possible but I actually do hear that now lol. I hear that more than I hear rody. I get the rody comparisons but more stylistically than an actual "this sounds like rody" type situation.

It's pretty awesome watching sponce's voice evolve right before our eyes.


----------



## Winspear

^ Yes it was a 'single' type thing, it was added to the re-release of the self titled album. You can buy it on iTunes if you don't want to purchase the whole album again.


----------



## MarkPopkie

with all due respect to the band... you deserve to release an album without any major leaks..........
........................
but HOW THE FUCK HAS THIS NOT LEAKED YET?!?!?!
i'm just shocked that we're 9 days away from the earliest global release date and it's still not on the interwebz.


(edit - i guess i should note that i preordered... i'm not a total mooch.)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MarkPopkie said:


> with all due respect to the band... you deserve to release an album without any major leaks..........
> ........................
> but HOW THE FUCK HAS THIS NOT LEAKED YET?!?!?!
> i'm just shocked that we're 9 days away from the earliest global release date and it's still not on the interwebz.
> 
> 
> (edit - i guess i should note that i preordered... i'm not a total mooch.)



Well normally an album leaks due to the physical copies being distributed to stores before the release date. It's different now, because the digital release date is two weeks earlier than the physical album release date. No punk at a record store can leak it now.


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well normally an album leaks due to the physical copies being distributed to stores before the release date. It's different now, because the digital release date is two weeks earlier than the physical album release date. No punk at a record store can leak it now.



No, that's not true. That may be the case in UK/Europe, but in Australia the physical copies are out on the 29th meaning that it is truly 9 days before release.
I would have been happy to make it to 2 weeks, but it looks like our whole team has done a really good job of keeping this airtight.
As soon as the warehouses in Australia get the shipments of the cd, it will most likely get leaked then, as that is the place where no one really has control, but hell to make it this far is pretty good, so every day it doesn't leak from now on is just icing on the cake!


----------



## isispelican

bulb do you know if the firebrandstore will have more options for preorders or should i order from cmdistro?


----------



## bulb

I don't think they will be adding options sadly, go with cmdistro if you prefer the option there!


----------



## bulb

For all of you in the DC/MD/VA area 
We are having a Record Release Party on July 2nd at Rock and Roll hotel in Washington DC!
Details here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/271579886282399/


----------



## The Buttmonkey

If it wasn't 21+ I might just drive up there and party with everybody...hahaha (is 17)


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Is there ANY way someone who's 5 weeks away (from July 2) from turning 21 can get in short of using a fake? This is the umpteenth concert/music event that I'm unable to go to just because of age, and now I'm so close...


----------



## PresidentJesus

Oh man, I would have loved to go to the listening party. It surely is a bummer, it would have been awesome to make the trip to DC my big Summer thing to do haha


----------



## CloudAC

Im falling deeply in love with Scarlet. You guys have truly outdone yourselves.

edit - 1:38 in, Spencer does some weird shit with his voice, and i love it. just fyi.


----------



## Bobo

bulb said:


> I don't think they will be adding options sadly, go with cmdistro if you prefer the option there!



Sorry but it's ignorant question time. I went to CMDistro and found nothing for a preorder or the new CD at all (not sure if it's 1 or 2 CD's now, haven't keep up I guess). My local Hot Topic closed so can't get it there. Halp ole Bulbous one, I must have all new materials


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

So looking at the comments on the lyrics to Scarlet that Spencer posted on Facebook, I don't think Periphery will ever live down doing things with odd structures. Why are people focusing on it so much? Good music is good music no matter how it is.


----------



## fungwabus117

Misha's post made me curious about this, does anyone have any insight into when CDs are shipped to warehouses, and when the warehouses send them off to stores? Is it well in advance, or as close to release as possible to avoid leakage? You'd think it'd be earlier to avoid shipping fuckups and stuff.


----------



## bulb

Mo Jiggity said:


> Is there ANY way someone who's 5 weeks away (from July 2) from turning 21 can get in short of using a fake? This is the umpteenth concert/music event that I'm unable to go to just because of age, and now I'm so close...



How you get in is up to you, but know that it has nothing to do with us and everything to do with the venue, and DC tends to be pretty strict about IDs. So if you get caught, or they refuse you entry, there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## bulb

fungwabus117 said:


> Misha's post made me curious about this, does anyone have any insight into when CDs are shipped to warehouses, and when the warehouses send them off to stores? Is it well in advance, or as close to release as possible to avoid leakage? You'd think it'd be earlier to avoid shipping fuckups and stuff.



I would guess it is about a week, our debut leaked 6 days before australian release, and with any luck we might meet or even beat that this time around haha!


----------



## Ambit

bulb said:


> How you get in is up to you, but know that it has nothing to do with us and everything to do with the venue, and DC tends to be pretty strict about IDs. So if you get caught, or they refuse you entry, there is nothing we can do about it.


 This makes me think about the last time I went to a Periphery concert in Chicago, during the Safety Fire a security guard caught my brother giving me a sip of beer.... got kicked out before Periphery..... then talked to Mrak abt getting us in while my friend talked to Jake about it haha..... and yeah, bands can't do shit about that stuff really.


----------



## Sikthness

bulb said:


> I would guess it is about a week, our debut leaked 6 days before australian release, and with any luck we might meet or even beat that this time around haha!



Man w/ a cd this anticipated, you know some kid is gonna leak it literally ten minutes after gettin to work the day it arrives at warehouses. Like the shipment will come in, and some metal head kid will injest the ipecac he brought to work and walk into his boss's office and start vomiting all over them (to really sell how ill he is), and ask to be sent home immediately. Then bam! Periphery II all up on the internets.


----------



## Rook

I like having something to look forward to personally 

*OH* And paying for my music.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Ambit said:


> This makes me think about the last time I went to a Periphery concert in Chicago, during the Safety Fire a security guard caught my brother giving me a sip of beer.... got kicked out before Periphery..... then talked to Mrak abt getting us in while my friend talked to Jake about it haha..... and yeah, bands can't do shit about that stuff really.



Yeah I know it's ultimately up to the venue but I wasn't sure whether Meesh and company had any sort of say in it. Venues are always really stupid about underage drinking and generally make shit up when it comes to the law to cite just so they can have people there to buy booze. Although it makes good business sense and it does deter troublemakers I fail to see how denying some rando like me who would rather see a band than get wasted the opportunity to do so is anything but silly, especially in cases where I've tried to ask permission in advance and bring a guardian. Whatever... I could always just take the metro back if they deny me entry...


----------



## MyxHarnett

Sikthness said:


> Man w/ a cd this anticipated, you know some kid is gonna leak it literally ten minutes after gettin to work the day it arrives at warehouses. Like the shipment will come in, and some metal head kid will injest the ipecac he brought to work and walk into his boss's office and start vomiting all over them (to really sell how ill he is), and ask to be sent home immediately. Then bam! Periphery II all up on the internets.


I've preordered the album, but even so I don't think I'll download the leak if it does come out, just because I want it to be as incredible a surprise as it can be. It's much more exciting to listen to it after you've gotten home to a shirt, poster and physical copy than to download it off some torrent site hehe


----------



## Ambit

hopefully the MTD video will be out before the album, that'll definitely tide me over/keep me from getting the leak


----------



## bulb

Ambit said:


> hopefully the MTD video will be out before the album, that'll definitely tide me over/keep me from getting the leak



i think the plan is to have it go up right before the US album release.


----------



## leonardo7

Im about to order the album. Im curious about the more expensive "limited import" version. Whats the difference?


----------



## Fat-Elf

leonardo7 said:


> Im about to order the album. Im curious about the more expensive "limited import" version. Whats the difference?



This. I guess the limited edition has Farout and Heretic Anthem?


----------



## ZEBOV

WOOOO! I just read through all the Luke Martin stuff. Misha, you're like me when I'm angry. It's so in-your-face, and everyone is like "oh, he mad." I think I would react the at least same way as you, but probably even meaner (considering the things I do to customers that repeatedly don't tip me when I spend MY fucking gas just to bring pizza to these ungrateful fucks).


----------



## hypotc

I tried to cover Scarlet!


----------



## tbb529

ZEBOV said:


> (considering the things I do to customers that repeatedly don't tip me when I spend MY fucking gas just to bring pizza to these ungrateful fucks).



and this is why I always tip the delivery guy. I don't even wanna know what you do to them


----------



## Hybrid138

hypotc said:


> I tried to cover Scarlet!



Beautiful PRS!


----------



## Ginsu

I'm currently learning Totla Mad by Periphery (save for the insane solo around 30 seconds in, that's not happening anytime soon), and I was wondering where it stands in difficulty compared to other Periphery songs (and perhaps Periphery as a whole compared to other prog/djent/whatever bands), basically so I know which ones to learn when I just want to learn a song and which ones to learn when I want a challenge...though this actually is the first full song I've ever tried learning.

Oh, also, I've been playing about a year and 8 months, is that song about average skill level for that time?


----------



## Imbrium998

Regardless of how hard it is, or how hard you think it is....give it a try. Sounds like you have a good foundation for moving around the guitar. I think with the fan resources out there, you should have an easier time figuring it all out.

A few months ago I came across a vid of a player doing this really killer riff and I thought that it would be years before I could ever play it. But every day I would try it and break down a little piece of it, and I would also work on techniques that would make the job easier. 6 months later I have that lick pretty much in the bag.

I say give it a try and make it a labor of love. You might just be surprised at what you find.


----------



## S-O

Most of the 7 string material is a bit less over the top. Icarus Lives! for example.


----------



## Ginsu

Imbrium998 said:


> Regardless of how hard it is, or how hard you think it is....give it a try. Sounds like you have a good foundation for moving around the guitar. I think with the fan resources out there, you should have an easier time figuring it all out.
> 
> A few months ago I came across a vid of a player doing this really killer riff and I thought that it would be years before I could ever play it. But every day I would try it and break down a little piece of it, and I would also work on techniques that would make the job easier. 6 months later I have that lick pretty much in the bag.
> 
> I say give it a try and make it a labor of love. You might just be surprised at what you find.



Hmmm...Yeah, I think I will, if I can find a tab for it...I've been working on ear training for a while but I don't know that I can pick out notes in something that fast (not to mention Misha doesn't seem to be the hugest fan of staying in key, which makes it like 10x harder for me ) so I'm gonna spend the rest of the day finding a tab.


----------



## sakeido

icarus lives easiest 
hardest... Insomnia is relatively tricky. Zygrloxrixolzyglglyl is a great song to practice tapping on but sounds so stupid


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Zyglrox is the hardest and the rest are pretty straightforward, and thats great for only playing 1 year, keep it up!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Jetpack was yes is fairly simple, I suck and can play most of it.


----------



## Shaunheiser

"Letter Experiment" is pretty easy, but it's a lot of fun, same for "The Walk". As mentioned by someone else, the 7 string stuff seems to be a bit less difficult than the 6 string stuff.


----------



## xfilth

New Groove is definitely easiest. 

Something like Zyglrox is hard if your tapping skills are not that developed.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Try playing Scarlet, it may not be the easiest song, but I learned it in two days and it´s so much fun to play! I played it to my grandma today .


----------



## Cynic

Periphery Megathread/Periphery Tabs thread


----------



## Ginsu

I tried Zyglrox and Insomnia, the first riff of Zyglrox is untouchable right now, sincei can't actually do a pinch harmonic at all, let alone two every measure. The rest is semi-manageable...The tapping intro is tough and I can do it about half speed...with a few mistakes...Insomnia..no comment, can't do anything but the clean interlude O_O and the first four measures of the verse riff, as well as patches of stuff in other parts. My picking is also...less than stellar. I think my tapping is actually better than my picking. Dang.


----------



## Inverted11

Zyglrox is pretty hard, but that's only because of the technique involved


----------



## chinnybob

I didn't find Zyglrox too hard, although the pinch harmonics are a little tricky. Buttersnips was harder for me. Frak The Gods is pretty easy. I guess it depends what techniques you're good at, it's the bits with weird timings that get me, like the bit in Zyglrox at around two and a half minutes (I think...), that took me ages to memorize!


----------



## Ambit

totla mad is pretty easy, good tapping practice too


----------



## bulb

Seeing as how i am not really a crazy virtuoso guitarist by any stretch of the imagination, a lot of what i do usually sounds harder than it is to play, and when you figure it out it's like, oh yeah that's easy.
With that said, Insomnia can be pretty tricky to nail haha.


----------



## brector

bulb said:


> Seeing as how i am not really a crazy virtuoso guitarist by any stretch of the imagination, a lot of what i do usually sounds harder than it is to play, and when you figure it out it's like, oh yeah that's easy.
> With that said, Insomnia can be pretty tricky to nail haha.



Good lord, I might as well give up on playing now, haha!!

-Brian


----------



## ZEBOV

tbb529 said:


> and this is why I always tip the delivery guy. I don't even wanna know what you do to them



I don't do anything fucked up like rubbing my finger on my asshole and then rubbing it in their food. It's simple things like taking out their dipping sauces and, depending on if they check their stuff or not, either tell them I'll return with the sauces or leave before they open up the boxes and see the sauces aren't there. Or if they buy drinks, I'll shake them up.
However, one customer in particular crossed the line (she never tips to begin with). She ordered a pizza and stuffed cheesy bread and called us to say it was burnt. We can't burn the food unless we put it through the oven several times. But since the franchisee tends to listen to phone conversations, he would most likely see if a correction order was sent out, and I was sent on that delivery. I didn't bring it to her. I ate as much of it as I could and threw the rest into a ditch.
A week later, she placed another order, and I was sent to deliver it to her. I took the cup of ranch out of the wings and went to her house. I knew she'd check it, and she called the store saying she can't eat the wings without the ranch or the stuffed cheesy bread without the marinara..... marinara that she didn't buy. But she demanded the marinara anyways. After she got off the phone, she asked me "Am I actually gonna get it this time?" I said "No. You're just a n***** that wants free stuff. We can't burn food without putting it through the oven several times. You didn't buy the marinara, so we don't owe you that. And since you never tip, I'm not bringing you the cup of ranch." She hasn't ordered from us since. Good riddance.


----------



## bulb

that awkward moment when you realize what "n*****" means


----------



## Dan

bulb said:


> that awkward moment when you realize what "n*****" means



Nolly's?


----------



## Ben.Last

ZEBOV said:


> I don't do anything fucked up like rubbing my finger on my asshole and then rubbing it in their food. It's simple things like taking out their dipping sauces and, depending on if they check their stuff or not, either tell them I'll return with the sauces or leave before they open up the boxes and see the sauces aren't there. Or if they buy drinks, I'll shake them up.
> However, one customer in particular crossed the line (she never tips to begin with). She ordered a pizza and stuffed cheesy bread and called us to say it was burnt. We can't burn the food unless we put it through the oven several times. But since the franchisee tends to listen to phone conversations, he would most likely see if a correction order was sent out, and I was sent on that delivery. I didn't bring it to her. I ate as much of it as I could and threw the rest into a ditch.
> A week later, she placed another order, and I was sent to deliver it to her. I took the cup of ranch out of the wings and went to her house. I knew she'd check it, and she called the store saying she can't eat the wings without the ranch or the stuffed cheesy bread without the marinara..... marinara that she didn't buy. But she demanded the marinara anyways. After she got off the phone, she asked me "Am I actually gonna get it this time?" I said "No. You're just a n***** that wants free stuff. We can't burn food without putting it through the oven several times. You didn't buy the marinara, so we don't owe you that. And since you never tip, I'm not bringing you the cup of ranch." She hasn't ordered from us since. Good riddance.



Being a delivery driver myself, I can totally relate. People are assholes. You're much more proactive than I am about retribution though.


----------



## Ben.Last

bulb said:


> that awkward moment when you realize what "n*****" means



Yeeeaaaaah.... that was a bit of an awkward moment. 

However, I know how he feels. There is no one demographic that never tips or that always complains, but, working this job, you definitely start seeing very real patterns of likelihood, and it's easy to get rather aggravated when you start noticing those things. I'm just going to throw this out there now (and I'd wager anyone working food service will back me up), black women as a group are THE worst tippers and complain more often than any other demographic. 

I'd never call a person that word, but I definitely take the Chris Rock mentality about it's application.

Not that this isn't all very off topic and an incredibly touchy subject.


----------



## ZEBOV

Sorry, I know that was very OT. I don't want to make it seem like I do extremely fucked up things to people's food because I just don't.


----------



## ROAR

Nagger


----------



## ddtonfire

Niggard.


----------



## 3074326

ZEBOV said:


> Sorry, I know that was very OT. I don't want to make it seem like I do extremely fucked up things to people's food because I just don't.



As someone who tips at least 20% every time, am I a rare breed? I've always been curious about this. Haha


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ROAR said:


> Nagger





Back to topic: It's less than TWO WEEKS for the album! Who's excited?!  I AM

EDIT: I should add that sounds on the video above may not be SFW... I'm not actually sure if it's appropriate to post it here anyway so just go ahead and tell me if it's offending anyone in any way...


----------



## hypotc

Hybrid138 said:


> Beautiful PRS!



Thanks man! It's a 1998 PRS Custom 22. I actually tried to sell it earlier this year, but no one was interested. Guess that means that I have to hold on to it!


----------



## ZEBOV

3074326 said:


> As someone who tips at least 20% every time, am I a rare breed? I've always been curious about this. Haha



It depends on the neighborhood. Tips are rare in that neighborhood that bitch lives in. But overall I simply average 3 to 5 dollars per delivery.

I need that album nao! I don't want it. I just need it to breathe, to feel, to know I'm alive.


----------



## wakjob

New song. Prolly old news to you's guys.


----------



## Ben.Last

3074326 said:


> As someone who tips at least 20% every time, am I a rare breed? I've always been curious about this. Haha



For pizza delivery? Yes. As he said, average is probably about $3-$5 (that's pretty true for me too). People don't seem to bother thinking of percentages when it comes to delivery (or distance from the restaurant, or much of any other factor, really.)


----------



## hypotc

Dan said:


> Nolly's?



I would definitely buy some pizza at Nolly's®


----------



## xCaptainx

haha tipping. Such a stupid concept. I'm glad we don't have such a rubbish system in our country.


----------



## Ben.Last

xCaptainx said:


> haha tipping. Such a stupid concept. I'm glad we don't have such a rubbish system in our country.



And, I'm sure if you did have it in your country, you wouldn't be one of those massive cunts that doesn't do it.

(There's a big difference between not even having such a practice, thereby not creating a segment of society that requires it to get by, and blowing off such a practice when it's ingrained into a segment of society's living)


----------



## Sikthness

xCaptainx said:


> haha tipping. Such a stupid concept. I'm glad we don't have such a rubbish system in our country.



I was a pizza delivery guy for years. if you'd like me to explain the economic advantages of tipping, Id be happy to enlighten you. If you don't wanna tip, don't tip. But don't use the services (delivery, waiter, etc) that rely on tips to make a living. tipping based jobs generally pay minimum wage (or much less, as the case for server minimums being like $3/hr), and the workers rely on those tips to make any money. Now, here's where you benefit:

You see, this saves corporations money, having to only pay employees a few dollars an hour. This drastically reduces the day to day operating costs of a restaurant. This means they will be able to reduce their prices, offer more services, have nicer dining areas etc. If they had to pay pizza guys $14 an hour, your pizza would be $35, and youd still eat the cost anyway, w/ out having someone out on the road actually trying to do his job as efficiently as possible.

Now, when you go out to eat w/ your girlfriend or whatever, and you enjoy the service of a good waiter/waitress, just think about how little of a fuck theyd give if they knew the jackass they were serving didnt believe in tipping, because he is too ignorant to understand the concept, and how its a win/win for everyone. I'm sure you've had bad experiences w/ waiters before (as a former waiter its perfectly ok to not tip as a result of sub par service), now imagine its absolutely impossible to get decent service, anywhere. No one gives a fuck your diet mountain dew is empty. Or that you've been waiting 45 minutes for your chicken tender meal. 

You could complain to management, or corporate I guess. But they will say "he buddy, we pay these guys $3 an hour, what do you expect?" or they will say "he buddy, we can do away w/ the tipping thing, but I'll have to pay them $ 16 an hour to put up w/ all the bullshit they have to, and your chicken tenders are going to cost $8 a piece now, your choice".

So instead of all that, if someone goes out of their way to ensure you have a pleasurable experience, tip them a few dollars. All it takes is a few dollars to make sure you don't get any pubes in your food. You might not think delivery guys remember you if you don't tip, trust me- they do. Do the right thing.


----------



## bhakan

Periphery SUPERHYPERMEGATHREAD: Everything Pizza Delivery


----------



## Adrian-XI

^Geez relax, it just isn't an integral part of the food service culture in Australia/NZ. 

Majorly OT shit goin on here. 7 days til the new album!


----------



## xCaptainx

Yeah see NZ/Australia has a basic minimum wage dictated by legislation and law. Which funnily enoug happens to work really well. 

Tipping is non existent as the costs are build into the product/serving you are purchasing. As it should be. Sorry the onus isn't on the customer to do anything but purchase a product and service at a set rate. The only person that benefits from tipping is the company. Nobody else. 

Heard your argument, and understand it. Pretty much every other country doesn't use the tip system though and their economy, or food quality, isn't falling over itself so that somewhat negates whatever point you were trying to make. 

Also - reservoir dogs monologue. Wholeheartedly agree with that. 

ANYWHO. 

New periphery tracks are great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I tipped the Dominos kid last week, he appreciated it haha and he asked if what was blaring out of my room was Make Total Destroy. Which indeed it was, had a cool conversation with him and gave him a bit more for knowing about Periphery haha.

I see it as a courtesy, I don't see it as a necessity. I know full and well about how the system works, having worked a similar position but I tip out of courtesy which I believe everyone should have. Last night I went out to a friend's dinner at Stir Crazy and ordered a pretty nice meal since I hadn't eaten earlier the 20% (party of 10) tip was a bit surprising so I didn't leave anything extra.


----------



## Doug N

ZEBOV said:


> I said "No. You're just a n***** that wants free stuff.



That's just white people's way of saying N*****. /Louis CK


----------



## toiletstand

ANYWAY

heres an interview featuring one Yake Bowen

Periphery: Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## VILARIKA

Kenji20022 said:


> I tipped the Dominos kid last week, he appreciated it haha and he asked if what was blaring out of my room was Make Total Destroy. Which indeed it was, had a cool conversation with him and gave him a bit more for knowing about Periphery haha.



So your delivery guy just happens to know who Periphery is?



You know Periphery is BIG when your pizza guy knows who the band is.


----------



## Jonathan20022

VILARIKA said:


> So your delivery guy just happens to know who Periphery is?
> 
> You know Periphery is BIG when your pizza guy knows who the band is.



Yup! He's actually pretty stoked for the new record and he ordered one of the bundles. Cool kid, and yes that is definitely an awesome sign! 

I never realized how much bigger you guys have been getting these past two years, it's always kind of seemed to be the same but you guys have expanded a lot.

Right now Ragnarok is my favorite preview from the album haha, I'm willing to be it's going to be the meanest sounding song on the entire album haha.


----------



## drmosh

ZEBOV said:


> Sorry, I know that was very OT. I don't want to make it seem like I do extremely fucked up things to people's food because I just don't.



you shouldn't do anything to people's food, you should do your job. damn.

and before you say I probably don't tip, I get in trouble with my wife for overtipping in a country where it's not even necessary to tip.


----------



## ZEBOV

drmosh said:


> you shouldn't do anything to people's food, you should do your job. damn.
> 
> and before you say I probably don't tip, I get in trouble with my wife for overtipping in a country where it's not even necessary to tip.



I'm not sure if you correctly read what I typed.
It's ok If you don't tip. In each country, society has a different way of doing things.


----------



## drmosh

ZEBOV said:


> I'm not sure if you correctly read what I typed.
> It's ok If you don't tip. In each country, society has a different way of doing things.



I read that you take people's sauces away and eat their replacement pizzas.
However much of a cunt the person is, that's just not OK because your are stooping to their low level.

i digress:
Scarlet sounds fucking AWESOME.


----------



## ZEBOV

drmosh said:


> I read that you take people's sauces away and eat their replacement pizzas.
> However much of a cunt the person is, that's just not OK because your are stooping to their low level.



So not only should I allow this person to think they can get free food by lying about the condition of their previous order (which is stealing), but I should allow these ungrateful cunts to think it's ok to not at least reimburse me for the gas I spend to bring them their food? Thanks to how I treated her, she no longer orders from us, and now none of us at this restaurant has to lose money to bring her food.

This thread is about Periphery. It was an accident to derail it so bad (but it made for an awesome meme, and I usually suck at memes), but the conversation should be about Periphery.


----------



## Isan




----------



## Hankey

Periphery II: It's time for pizza!

Anyways, pre-ordered the limited edition. Pretty sure this will end up at the top of my favourite albums of the year list ...


----------



## TheBloodstained

...all this talk about pizza makes me hungry for... french fries! For some stupid reason? 

Ontopic:
Preordered the album right when the European preorders became available. Now I just have to wait... it's killing me... slowly... with their released songs!


----------



## CloudAC

Fuck it, im going to Pizza Hut tonight. and im not gonna tip  kidding.

Bulb, have you any thoughts on what songs from the new album you'll be playing in the UK tour with BTBAM and The Safety Fire? Im guessing MTD and Scarlet are a given? 

Also, totally stocked to see The Safety Fire, only got into them recently and wow, what a band!


----------



## isispelican

preordered and cant wait!


----------



## SamSam

The price on the cmdistro site is stupid. 21E with shipping, I'll take £12 on Play thank you...


----------



## ZEBOV

SamSam said:


> The price on the cmdistro site is stupid. 21E with shipping, I'll take £12 on Play thank you...



Google Play? I recommend against it. It requires a special mp3 player with no eq settings and you can't listen to it if you have no service. I discovered that I couldn't listen to it without a wireless signal when I was driving through a dead zone, and Vildhjarta suddenly stopped playing. It doesn't get downloaded to your phone. It just streams from the internet.


----------



## tr0n

ZEBOV said:


> Google Play? I recommend against it. It requires a special mp3 player with no eq settings and you can't listen to it if you have no service. I discovered that I couldn't listen to it without a wireless signal when I was driving through a dead zone, and Vildhjarta suddenly stopped playing. It doesn't get downloaded to your phone. It just streams from the internet.



He's probably talking about play.com, it's basically Amazon but for entertainment.


----------



## ZEBOV

That might be a lot better. Fuck Google's music app though. It sucks.


----------



## CloudAC

Looks like it's a call for celebration (sort of?) as after today, it will have been 5 days and the album still hasn't leaked, beating the EP! Im actually amazed it has not leaked yet


----------



## prashanthan

CloudAC said:


> Bulb, have you any thoughts on what songs from the new album you'll be playing in the UK tour with BTBAM and The Safety Fire? Im guessing MTD and Scarlet are a given?



Wait, wait, what? When's this happening?? Fuck, I need to get on this!

EDIT: Shepherd's Bush O2, sweet, cheeky little walk down the road from me. All over this!


----------



## jordanscotisdead

ZEBOV said:


> WOOOO! I just read through all the Luke Martin stuff. Misha, you're like me when I'm angry. It's so in-your-face, and everyone is like "oh, he mad." I think I would react the at least same way as you, but probably even meaner (considering the things I do to customers that repeatedly don't tip me when I spend MY fucking gas just to bring pizza to these ungrateful fucks).



I'm a delivery driver too and if you do shit to your customers over not tipping you're a tool. It's part of the job. If you can't deal with it, do something else.


----------



## PresidentJesus

CloudAC said:


> Looks like it's a call for celebration (sort of?) as after today, it will have been 5 days and the album still hasn't leaked, beating the EP! Im actually amazed it has not leaked yet



I'm actually amazed by this as well! In recent years, it seems as though every album I'm looking forward to has leaked (Scurrilous anyone?) and for once I'm happy that this album hasn't leaked. I just want my preorder to come!


----------



## Genome

Well, it's leaked.











Of course I'm talking about the lemonade bottle in my bag. It's fuckin' everywhere.


----------



## isispelican

check the studio albums section http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periphery_(band)


----------



## Jonathan20022

isispelican said:


> check the studio albums section http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periphery_(band)



I wonder how many people are going to cite his Formspring as a source from now on


----------



## CloudAC

*IF* it is called Periphery III : Third Times A Charm, surely that wont be out till after Juggernaut? Are they even still intending on releasing Juggernaut this year? Its a bit of a mess really, it was said Juggernaut would come out first, but thats obviously not the case.  People sure do like to mess around and make their assumptions with the Periphery Wikipage.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Juggernaut has been in the works since before the first album, it'll be released when it's done. /dukenukemforever


----------



## Cynic

/necrophagistforever


----------



## Genome

Periphery IV: Fuck's Sake


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Peripher II: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## technomancer

So are all of the preorders the limited edition?


----------



## AirJordanStaal

JakePeriphery said:


> Juggernaut has been in the works since before the first album, it'll be released when it's done. /dukenukemforever



So it'll be out in 10 years and then suck is what you are saying then basically?


----------



## bulb

genome said:


> Periphery IV: Fuck's Sake



Actually its Periphery IV: Skin


----------



## HighGain510

Any chance those of us who dropped $84 on the #7 bundle can get hooked up with the 2 bonus songs that weren't offered on our version of the CD, Misha?   I would have ordered a "limited" version of the cd if a package were available, kinda bummed those two songs won't be included.


----------



## toiletstand

from what i understand the 2 songs are for other territories and the US will see them released later on? i think? maybe? posibree?


----------



## HighGain510

toiletstand said:


> from what i understand the 2 songs are for other territories and the US will see them released later on? i think? maybe? posibree?



Yeah that was my understanding as well, just seems odd that the expensive pre-order package for the US gets the shaft.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not much of a shaft tbh haha, we've already heard the Heretic Anthem. I can live with waiting to own Far Out on some future EP of some sort. I'll be scouring Youtube for it though, I'm definitely not depriving myself of that track at all hahahaha.


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah that was my understanding as well, just seems odd that the expensive pre-order package for the US gets the shaft.



The bonus tracks are to create an incentive to buy the UK physical version over the US preorders.
With that said, the songs will be on youtube/spotify etc and you know i can hook you up too haha


----------



## ZEBOV

$9.99 for shipping plus tax at Merch Connection? No one else has the bundle with the gym shorts, so just to get the gym shorts, I have to overpay for shipping that just doesn't cost that much AND pay sales tax even though I probably shouldn't be. Merch Connection is not in Mississippi (where I live), so why am I being charged for tax?


----------



## Ben.Last

ZEBOV said:


> $9.99 for shipping plus tax at Merch Connection? No one else has the bundle with the gym shorts, so just to get the gym shorts, I have to overpay for shipping that just doesn't cost that much AND pay sales tax even though I probably shouldn't be. Merch Connection is not in Mississippi (where I live), so why am I being charged for tax?



Because some websites like to be dicks and charge sales tax anyway. I'm convinced that they just pocket it 9 times out of 10.


----------



## anomynous

Not to mention Merch Connection already gouges the shit of you in shipping


----------



## Lukifer

Ill probably wait and go to Best Buy or something on the release day. Ive always been excited to buy an album in person the day it came out!!! But I dont get the cool shorts or any extras so it kinda sucks!


----------



## Cynic

Fantastic.


----------



## CloudAC

If anyone is interested, here is a 2 and a half minute preview of both The Gods Must Be Crazy! and Erised. I havent listened to them, its not long till the album now so I don't see much point, but its here if anyone so wishes!


----------



## hypotc

Not listening to any more previews! I can't remember most of the parts of the itunes preview either, so it's gonna be fresh!


----------



## Bigfan

Cynic said:


> Fantastic.




0.45: URR DURR MAH, WURNGS TERR THURR, AND YERRS THERM NERRTLERR.


----------



## Cynic

Bigfan said:


> 0.45: URR DURR MAH, WURNGS TERR THURR, AND YERRS THERM NERRTLERR.


----------



## rgaRyan

What is the Japanese bonus track? Apparently I'm getting that one with my digital copy, physical copy is coming on July 10th unfortunately.


----------



## btbamthewell

Anyone know where the best place to buy a digital copy? I'm Euro btw.


----------



## Evil Weasel

The best digital copy is to buy the CD and rip it in whatever lossless format you prefer  In all seriousness though I have no idea other than definitely not amazon. The quality of their MP3 store is poor. Sumerian seriously need to get their stuff on bandcamp. it is the only digital store I buy from for a few reasons, but the option of FLAC and high quality music is the most prominent. Having said that I only buy from there when I can't get the CD!

I am still pondering where to pre-order from. Amazon have been terrible when I have pre-ordered CD's before for getting stock in on time and getting it posted but might just stick with them for this one. Not got the pennies for a bundle until next month and don't want to be waiting forever for the album.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

How the crap has this not leaked. Sumerian needs to stop being such bitches about leaking stuff


----------



## GSingleton

sorry but I am still losing it about the nickelback thing


----------



## Ben.Last

RagtimeDandy said:


> How the crap has this not leaked. Sumerian needs to stop being such bitches about leaking stuff


----------



## Dan Halen

Lern2swim said:


> How the crap has this not leaked. Sumerian needs to stop being such bitches about leaking stuff
Click to expand...


LOL This


----------



## bulb

RagtimeDandy said:


> How the crap has this not leaked. Sumerian needs to stop being such bitches about leaking stuff



cant tell if srs or if it has really gotten to that point yet


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> cant tell if srs or if it has really gotten to that point yet



well he better not say anythign else about it. he will look like a douche if he tries to cover it up with "lol guise, i's kidding. of coarse i dnt whnt leeks" but he will look like a douche if hes serious too

hahahaha kittens


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Dan Halen said:


> well he better not say anythign else about it. he will look like a douche if he tries to cover it up with "lol guise, i's kidding. of coarse i dnt whnt leeks" but he will look like a douche if hes serious too
> 
> hahahaha kittens



Wuuhhh...? Lol I'm not following... Unless you guys are against leaks. Which in that case...oops? xD Meh, I already bought the pre-order


God damnit I just want to hear the new album, I've been dying since I ordered the vinyl pre-order


----------



## Adrian-XI

4 days til release, ohhhhhhhhh baby.


----------



## Dan Halen

RagtimeDandy said:


> Wuuhhh...? Lol I'm not following... Unless you guys are against leaks. Which in that case...oops? xD Meh, I already bought the pre-order
> 
> 
> God damnit I just want to hear the new album, I've been dying since I ordered the vinyl pre-order



Lol again


----------



## Cynic

RagtimeDandy said:


> Wuuhhh...? Lol I'm not following... Unless you guys are against leaks. Which in that case...oops? xD Meh, I already bought the pre-order
> 
> 
> God damnit I just want to hear the new album, I've been dying since I ordered the vinyl pre-order



that's a -rep bro


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Dan Halen said:


> Lol again



Once again no explanation


----------



## Fiction

RagtimeDandy said:


> Once again no explanation



Yeah we don't want stuff to leak around here.

Torrenting is a big no-no, plus just under your post you may have noticed 'Bulb' posting, yes, that's the guitarist, so we also like to show some respect to their bands.


----------



## Dan Halen

Fiction said:


> Yeah we don't want stuff to leak around here.
> 
> Torrenting is a big no-no, plus just under your post you may have noticed 'Bulb' posting, yes, that's the guitarist, so we also like to show some respect to their bands.



lol hes not even just the guitarist. hes the founder.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Fiction said:


> Yeah we don't want stuff to leak around here.
> 
> Torrenting is a big no-no, plus just under your post you may have noticed 'Bulb' posting, yes, that's the guitarist, so we also like to show some respect to their bands.



I'm aware of the fact leaks aren't to be posted/distributed around here, every forum is like that. I'm just making a general statement of how insane it is this hasn't leaked yet. I'm used to albums leaking around 2-4 weeks before release (long time Mars Volta fan here, album leaking is like a bi-yearly celebration for us lol).

And sorry if I offended you Misha, I'm just really excited to hear what you've got in store for us!


----------



## Dan Halen

RagtimeDandy said:


> I'm aware of the fact leaks aren't to be posted/distributed around here, every forum is like that. I'm just making a general statement of how insane it is this hasn't leaked yet. I'm used to albums leaking around 2-4 weeks before release (long time Mars Volta fan here, album leaking is like a bi-yearly celebration for us lol).
> 
> And sorry if I offended you Misha, I'm just really excited to hear what you've got in store for us!



no we know you're excited. we all are, it's why we're here. it's just when you say things like "OMFG sumerian! just leak it" (not actually what you said but close enough) then its a little laughable. your post just ddint seem very sarcastic thats all. we're all about teh srcesms


----------



## Fiction

I'll echo the same sentiments, I am extremely excited for this release, Just starting learning some 6er periphery songs while my 7 is out of action.

And Luck as a constant is sounding so damn good.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Dan Halen said:


> no we know you're excited. we all are, it's why we're here. it's just when you say things like "OMFG sumerian! just leak it" (not actually what you said but close enough) then its a little laughable. your post just ddint seem very sarcastic thats all. we're all about teh srcesms



Yeah, sorry for basically pissing everyone off lol, wasn't my intention. More than anything I'm actually impressed with how hard Sumarian has this album locked down. Warner Brothers, arguably one of the biggest record labels of all time can't keep stuff held past the 2 week mark. Did this album have no promo CDs sent out at all?


----------



## Dan Halen

Fiction said:


> I'll echo the same sentiments, I am extremely excited for this release, Just starting learning some 6er periphery songs while my 7 is out of action.
> 
> And Luck as a constant is sounding so damn good.



FUCKING TELL ME BOUT IT!!! I cant get over how good this song is goin to be.


----------



## Dan Halen

RagtimeDandy said:


> Yeah, sorry for basically pissing everyone off lol, wasn't my intention. More than anything I'm actually impressed with how hard Sumarian has this album locked down. Warner Brothers, arguably one of the biggest record labels of all time can't keep stuff held past the 2 week mark. Did this album have no promo CDs sent out at all?



you didnt really piss anyone off. its more like a, "come on, did you really say that?" thing.

wow ive been using a lot of analogies today.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I think the thing I'm most excited for is hearing Spencer's improvements. Between Make Total Destroy and Scarlet, there's so much diversity....10 other songs can only further demonstrate this. He's easily one of my favorite vocalists, tied with God. I mean Rody Walker


----------



## Dan Halen

> I think the thing I'm most excited for is hearing Spencer's improvements. Between Make Total Destroy and Scarlet, there's so much diversity....10 other songs can only further demonstrate this. He's easily one of my favorite vocalists, tied with God. I mean Rody Walker



Or Brendon Urie. (Panic! At The Disco) I dont give a FUCK if anyone likes that band. they have such good melody arrangement its ridiculous. And Brendon's voice is godly.

they may not be skilled in guitar (but slightly are for what they do) and they may make pop music, buts its damn good pop music. and also i only really like their First album and newest album. one of the only bands to make such a drastic change in styles from first to second album, lose 2 members going into third whilst re-obtaining most of their original sound and attributes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFSIm3Zeecg Fist album

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glE_Xmb9gwM Third Album

Edit: completely off topic HAHAHAHA

And i cant resist to post one of my favorites http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DPPw979Mns&feature=related

I promise no more of these


----------



## btbamthewell

"lol guise, i's kidding. of coarse i dnt whnt leeks"[/QUOTE]

haha I read this in Toki Wartooths voice


----------



## Dan Halen

btbamthewell said:


> "lol guise, i's kidding. of coarse i dnt whnt leeks"



haha I read this in Toki Wartooths voice [/QUOTE]

LMAO thats perfect!


----------



## Mwoit

Evil Weasel said:


> The best digital copy is to buy the CD and rip it in whatever lossless format you prefer  In all seriousness though I have no idea other than definitely not amazon. The quality of their MP3 store is poor. Sumerian seriously need to get their stuff on bandcamp. it is the only digital store I buy from for a few reasons, but the option of FLAC and high quality music is the most prominent. Having said that I only buy from there when I can't get the CD!
> 
> I am still pondering where to pre-order from. Amazon have been terrible when I have pre-ordered CD's before for getting stock in on time and getting it posted but might just stick with them for this one. Not got the pennies for a bundle until next month and don't want to be waiting forever for the album.



I've got an Amazon pre order for Periphery, mainly because I've got Prime and they have a 2nd July release date. 

... They better deliver then!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Shouldn't the album be distributed to warehouses in USA too already?

Whoever made this go unleaked so far, mad props to him/them. This might actually get as far as someone getting the preorder package a day or two early.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Mwoit said:


> I've got an Amazon pre order for Periphery, mainly because I've got Prime and they have a 2nd July release date.
> 
> ... They better deliver then!


I have pre-ordered CD's being released on Century Media before that Amazon didn't get any stock of until 2 weeks after release date, then took another week to get to me with the free delivery. Hopefully that won't happen this time though! 

Are Periphery doing anything like the live webchat for this album? I remember staying up until about 4am to watch that, and then Misha went on afterwards to geek it up with us some more. It's maybe not as much of an issue since most fans have probably met them at shows now, but it would still be cool!


----------



## matt397

So Misha, What I want to know is aside from the face palm mute leak, which really isn't much of anything since it's just a demo of a single track, and aside from those youtube videos claiming to be an album leak in which they weren't, just a spamming site, have there been any actual attempts to leak the entire album that have been thwarted by Sumerian or otherwise ? 

TL;DR Has anyone tried to leak the album yet that we don't know about it ?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

matt397 said:


> So Misha, What I want to know is aside from the face palm mute leak, which really isn't much of anything since it's just a demo of a single track, and aside from those youtube videos claiming to be an album leak in which they weren't, just a spamming site, have there been any actual attempts to leak the entire album that have been thwarted by Sumerian or otherwise ?
> 
> TL;DR Has anyone tried to leak the album yet that we don't know about it ?



I vaguely remember someone saying that there have been (I wanna say it was an interview...or I'm totally bullshitting this, but I don't think I am), like a month or two ago, and Sumerian kept it all locked down. I'm gunna try to find where I heard that to back up my heresay lol


----------



## toiletstand

one week from tomorrow my american pals!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> Yeah that shit fucking sucked for us, i got home around 4am after an exhausting day at the studio, and right as i was ready to pass out after checking my messages, i get a message on facebook from this kid basically saying "new song sounds sick" and found out he was talking about the song we had sent out for our test master.
> Spent the next 3-4 hours trying to figure out what happened with the leak, and it took about another day or two of stressing out and making sure the leak was plugged on all ends, but luckily we did it.
> 
> With that said, do not send Luke Martin work if you don't want your shit to leak.
> Not only did he upload the master (which wasn't good to begin with) to a folder that at least one other person had access to (which is how it got leaked) but he also sent it via the internet to someone else "for a second opinion" without telling us or consulting with us.
> Unprofessional, disrespectful and careless.



Turns out I read it on here...now I feel like a douche for wanting it to leak, I didn't know Misha + the band were anti-leak 

In other news, anyone else pre-order the vinyl? It seems like everyone's either gone the CD or digital route. I got into vinyl around Christmas last year and I can't get enough of em  

Speaking of which, does anyone know what's the deal with the Self-Titled vinyl in terms of pressings? I ended up getting a blue copy expecting a black one which was a pretty awesome surprise  I thought there was only a pressing of ~1000 black copies, I wasn't even aware of a blue one existing?


----------



## sakeido

sumerian grinding hard to get that "Your record didn't leak!" achievement for 50 points


----------



## bulb

We are at 4 days before australian release, and no sign of a leak!
I guess the labels have this shit on lockdown, because the album has been sent out for review, and i guess the warehouses do too, because it leaked 6 days before the first release date for the debut


----------



## Ralyks

Seriously, whoever made sure the album didn't leak should get a high five and share their secrets with the rest of the industry.


----------



## TimTomTum

I really am impressed, no leak. Hopefully my preorder comes on time.
I am so interested about the sales of this album, where can I find out how many copies were sold after the album came out?


----------



## btbamthewell

bulb said:


> We are at 4 days before australian release, and no sign of a leak!
> I guess the labels have this shit on lockdown, because the album has been sent out for review, and i guess the warehouses do too, because it leaked 6 days before the first release date for the debut



Gotta give the label props on this one!! As someone already mentioned it's not uncommon for some albums to leak 3-4 weeks before release date.

And lets be honest 90% of people here probably would of downloaded it even though we have pre-orders. At least now we're forced to wait like good little peripherals


----------



## matt397




----------



## The Buttmonkey

Hey Bulb, would you do us all a favor and keep us posted sales wise throughout the first week? I think I speak for at least 4 or 5 people when I say I'm very interested in how it does.


----------



## Ralyks

The Buttmonkey said:


> Hey Bulb, would you do us all a favor and keep us posted sales wise throughout the first week? I think I speak for at least 4 or 5 people when I say I'm very interested in how it does.



I am definitely interested. Though I figured Metalsucks will have it up by the time the numbers are released.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I just figured one of the most qualified people to do it would be Bulb  I didn't even consider someone like metalsucks would do it... lol


----------



## bulb

Metalsucks has a Neilstein Soundscam blog that they put up weekly!
I'd be more than happy to give you guys the figures the second i find out!!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Ralyks said:


> I am definitely interested. Though I figured Metalsucks will have it up by the time the numbers are released.



I'm also pretty interested. It'd be amazing if this topped a chart or two


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

sakeido said:


> sumerian grinding hard to get that "Your record didn't leak!" achievement for 50 points



Someone's been playing a little too much video games.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I want to pre-order the album so bad but 6 euros for shipping is just way too much. I guess I just have to listen the album from Youtube until the physical version is out and buy it from a real store with no shipping costs.


----------



## bulb

Fat-Elf said:


> I want to pre-order the album so bad but 6 euros for shipping is just way too much. I guess I just have to listen the album from Youtube until the physical version is out and buy it from a real store with no shipping costs.



6 Euros? That seems really cheap compared to what a lot of people have been paying for shipping! Either way its fine, just buy it in the first week since that is when it really counts!


----------



## Evil Weasel

That must be from the century media store? But yeah that is still a hell of a lot cheaper than getting any of the US preorder bundles! It's something like $10 shipping just to get the CD shipped to the UK. I think it was something like $35 on shipping when I pre ordered weightless with the hoodie. May be even more for shipping to Finland.


----------



## Cynic

i gladly paid $15 for shipping and would even go as far as to buying a second copy to use as a pocket pussy


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Yeah I paid 15$ for shipping to georgia preorder bundle 4 with a poster tube and necklace (lol) and two shirts.


----------



## Fat-Elf

bulb said:


> 6 Euros? That seems really cheap compared to what a lot of people have been paying for shipping! Either way its fine, just buy it in the first week since that is when it really counts!



Yeah, it's not that bad. I'm just not personally used to shipping costs more than 0-2 euros. But I'm going to buy it somehow.


----------



## JakePeriphery

6 euros is crazy cheap, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## MABGuitar

Finally pre-ordered the album! I really enjoyed the previews so far so I'm really exited to hear the whole thing!


----------



## KaOaRoN

PERIPHERY: MILE ZERO [2 MINUTE PREVIEW] (HQ) - YouTube

New preview sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> 6 Euros? That seems really cheap compared to what a lot of people have been paying for shipping! Either way its fine, just buy it in the first week since that is when it really counts!



Yeah, some of the preorders are upwards of $15 for shipping, I don't mind though, a vinyl, a Tshirt and a poster for ~$35? Can't complain at all


----------



## Ben.Last

bulb said:


> Metalsucks has a Neilstein Soundscam blog that they put up weekly!
> I'd be more than happy to give you guys the figures the second i find out!!



That'd be nice. Anything that helps avoid giving those asshats click traffic.


----------



## Sebski

KaOaRoN said:


> PERIPHERY: MILE ZERO [2 MINUTE PREVIEW] (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> New preview sounds amazing!!!!



I've been looking forward to this song ever since I saw it on the tracklisting. Just wondering does anyone know where the guy got the first 30 seconds from? I'm guessing the guy's either got the album already and is not leaking it, or there's a website with 30 second previews of the album


----------



## ROAR

$8.95 for shipping, I bought those vinyls. 
No complaints


----------



## TankJon666

Am I the only one that so far thinks this new album doesnt sound as good as their first?

It all sounds a bit "radio friendly" to me. Not saying they have sold out or anything but it sounds more like they have gone down a softer path than before. Sounds like its lost all the aggression.

Also, it sounds like you got the guy from Lost Prophets singing instead of spencer.

I'll probably still buy it before passing full judgement but so far I'm not getting excited by what I'm hearing!

Just my  before I get super mega raped.


----------



## 3074326

TankJon666 said:


> Am I the only one that so far thinks this new album doesnt sound as good as their first?
> 
> It all sounds a bit "radio friendly" to me. Not saying they have sold out or anything but it sounds more like they have gone down a softer path than before. Sounds like its lost all the aggression.
> 
> Also, it sounds like you got the guy from Lost Prophets singing instead of spencer.
> 
> I'll probably still buy it before passing full judgement but so far I'm not getting excited by what I'm hearing!
> 
> Just my  before I get super mega raped.



Clips probably don't tell the story of the entire album. Misha has said so himself. 

That being said, based on the clips, I know what you're saying. I'm just holding judgement in any way until I hear the entire thing. I love what I've heard so far, and even if it is more "radio friendly," I'm fine with that. It's still going to be a project that Misha is in, and I have never _not_ liked any of his projects.. I don't expect to feel any differently this time around.


----------



## TankJon666

3074326 said:


> Clips probably don't tell the story of the entire album. Misha has said so himself.
> 
> That being said, based on the clips, I know what you're saying. I'm just holding judgement in any way until I hear the entire thing. I love what I've heard so far, and even if it is more "radio friendly," I'm fine with that. It's still going to be a project that Misha is in, and I have never _not_ liked any of his projects.. I don't expect to feel any differently this time around.



Yeah I've only heard the clips. Wish I hadn't but curiosity got the better of me. I should have just waited till it was released.

They'll still get my money though


----------



## matt397

TankJon666 said:


> Am I the only one that so far thinks this new album doesnt sound as good as their first?
> 
> It all sounds a bit "radio friendly" to me. Not saying they have sold out or anything but it sounds more like they have gone down a softer path than before. Sounds like its lost all the aggression.
> 
> Also, it sounds like you got the guy from Lost Prophets singing instead of spencer.
> 
> I'll probably still buy it before passing full judgement but so far I'm not getting excited by what I'm hearing!
> 
> Just my :2C: before I get super mega raped.



No raping here, everyone has opinions, though, how were you able to come to the conclusion that they've gone soft from 1m30s of each song ? Having said that, if this is what people consider radio friendly then I'm ok with that.

Edit: jesus christ   almost word for word that's creepy


----------



## KaOaRoN

Sebski said:


> I've been looking forward to this song ever since I saw it on the tracklisting. Just wondering does anyone know where the guy got the first 30 seconds from? I'm guessing the guy's either got the album already and is not leaking it, or there's a website with 30 second previews of the album



In the vid description of The Gods Must Be Crazy video it says this closer to the bottom. "Big thanks to "AuningProductions" for sending the preview!"


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i like the vocals better on the first album but the growls are much better on the new one


----------



## Beach

Fuck yeah,Ji sounds heavy as fuck.
JOE GET ON CHAT AHH.


----------



## ROAR

Why do people think bands "lose aggression" or something?
Am I missing something here... Because I've never felt
A band has done that or anything really similar. 
They put out the album they want and those songs are the ones they feel represent who they are for that release. 

Very general statement but that should get my point across. 
If every album had been Orchid, I wouldn't have gotten Heritage. 
Both of which I love


----------



## ROAR

Lern2swim said:


> That'd be nice. Anything that helps avoid giving those asshats click traffic.



You showed them!


----------



## crg123

Sebski said:


> I've been looking forward to this song ever since I saw it on the tracklisting. Just wondering does anyone know where the guy got the first 30 seconds from? I'm guessing the guy's either got the album already and is not leaking it, or there's a website with 30 second previews of the album



He says 

"Right to clear confusion because people on YouTube, Sevenstring, Gotdjent etc, are speculating I have the album. I do not have it, these videos&#65279; are 3 previews (iTunes, Amazon and Prostopleer) Editied together into a 2 minute chunk."

I feel like this one you can especially tell (Mile Zero) where he switch clips. Its a really good job with the other two though. Can't wait for the whole thing. I won't judge till I give the WHOLE album a few listens to. From what I can tell this is going to be awesomesauce haha.


----------



## btbamthewell

TankJon666 said:


> It all sounds a bit "radio friendly" to me. Not saying they have sold out or anything but it sounds more like they have gone down a softer path than before. Sounds like its lost all the aggression.
> .



I know you're just expressing your opinion but come on! Make total sounds just as heavy as anything on the first record, no where near radio friendly!

Also the first record had it's fair share of "soft" songs, examples being, jetbacks, new materials, Icarus, ow my feelings.


----------



## Paper_Champion23

Soft? SOFT?? Yea i thought is was kinda soft UNTIL i heard the ending to "The Gods Must Be Crazy". Amazing way to transition from a sorta normal sounding tune (for periphery), to the 1:40 mark at the song.


----------



## ddtonfire

btbamthewell said:


> Also the first record had it's fair share of "*soft*" songs, examples being, jetbacks, new materials, *Icarus*, ow my feelings.


----------



## rug

Yeah, I see where you're coming from. Ow my feelings is so mellow I feel the need to mash the fuck out of my steering wheel every quarter note throughout the song. :/


----------



## Ben.Last

ROAR said:


> You showed them!



Yeah. I did. It's a smarter thing to do than going on there, reading their idiotic ramblings, and bitching about how stupid they are in the comment section, while they still get the ad revenue from my traffic.


----------



## ROAR

I prefer to just browse the site as they usually have something I find entertaining. 
Like DTP or Periphery new. Or Axl Rose falling down.


----------



## Sebski

EDIT: Ignore this


----------



## btbamthewell

ddtonfire said:


>



Hey don't blame me..I'm not the one calling them "soft"


----------



## Ambit

what are the chances of it not leaking at all until the 1st release?


----------



## Ambit

and when does anyone think the first reviews will start showing up online?


----------



## Ambit

Periphery - &#34;II&#34; « Reviews « PureGrainAudio.com

Album Review: Periphery




So for the first time with a new record, I am going to give my thoughts before I give my thoughts. Expect a full review of _Periphery II_, but in the mean time consider this a taste of that.

The sheer size of this album is kind of daunting during even a casual listen. That kind of twists my thoughts on trying to come back to this once I put it down post review. Sure, there is a ton of cool stuff going on throughout this album. Spencer's vocals are up a notch or two. The layering of sounds is still great. The production is solid... probably beyond solid. This is the start of a new wave for Periphery. I would say this is probably 75% progressive rock based with a little bit of djent thrown in &#8211; but don't get bummed out by that. There's something very engaging about this record in the layers of vocals, impressive drumming and triple guitars. I wasn't really sure what to expect from this record considering my knowledge of the band outside of _Periphery_, but after a couple listens I can hear a true progression for the band.

The question is whether or not the fans will accept it.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Ambit said:


> Periphery - "II" « Reviews « PureGrainAudio.com
> 
> Album Review: Periphery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for the first time with a new record, I am going to give my thoughts before I give my thoughts. Expect a full review of _Periphery II_, but in the mean time consider this a taste of that.
> 
> The sheer size of this album is kind of daunting during even a casual listen. That kind of twists my thoughts on trying to come back to this once I put it down post review. Sure, there is a ton of cool stuff going on throughout this album. Spencer's vocals are up a notch or two. The layering of sounds is still great. The production is solid... probably beyond solid. This is the start of a new wave for Periphery. I would say this is probably 75% progressive rock based with a little bit of djent thrown in  but don't get bummed out by that. There's something very engaging about this record in the layers of vocals, impressive drumming and triple guitars. I wasn't really sure what to expect from this record considering my knowledge of the band outside of _Periphery_, but after a couple listens I can hear a true progression for the band.
> 
> The question is whether or not the fans will accept it.



As long as Spencer kicks ass, love the album, I will


----------



## ROAR

I'm pretty positive the album is 100% progressive. 
Then again I could just be rejecting your reality and substituting my own.


----------



## tbb529

> Masamune is a great way to end the album, adding each part from the album into one track creates a mish mash which works perfectly. Creating a grand finish to the album.



 i cannot wait to hear this


----------



## Paper_Champion23

tbb529 said:


> i cannot wait to hear this



Hopefully it has the scope of Racecar, the ending to that song and the album alltogether was epic.


----------



## Mayhew

If it's as "radio friendly" or as "black album" as some people said Mastodon's last album was, then count me in. Melody is BOSS SON!


----------



## JakePeriphery

It's funny when you call a bunch of kids with no money sell-outs.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Clearly this album will go Platinum 10x. Soon you will all have rocket cars and solid gold houses. Soon.


----------



## codync

Ambit said:


> Periphery - "II" « Reviews « PureGrainAudio.com
> 
> Album Review: Periphery



I may be wrong but I doubt these are real reviews. I don't believe promo copies have gone out yet, otherwise people would definitely be talking about having them.


----------



## bulb

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Clearly this album will go Platinum 10x. Soon you will all have rocket cars and solid gold houses. Soon.



I just want my GT-R!


----------



## Insanity

rug said:


> Yeah, I see where you're coming from. Ow my feelings is so mellow I feel the need to mash the fuck out of my steering wheel every quarter note throughout the song. :/



I'll raise your mellow with just powerful.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone who thinks this stuff is mellow or soft really needs some perspective/needs to get out of exclusively listening to metal


----------



## 3074326

How did this conversation start? Was it the dude who made the "radio friendly" comment, but then backed off and acknowledged that he should hold off until he heard the whole album?


----------



## ddtonfire

bulb said:


> I just want my GT-R!


What car did you end up getting, anyway? I know you were eying the M5 but decided against it due to it pretty much being a moneypit.


----------



## Valennic

JakePeriphery said:


> It's funny when you call a bunch of kids with no money sell-outs.



No kidding.

Especially since you guys basically did what most of the standard djent kiddies DIDN'T want, whereas theyd want you to be tuning uber low and slamming the low strings. So if you guys fall out of the leadership position in the djent race, who gives a fuck? You're progressive, so god dammit progression will happen. Selling out would be rehashing Porophoro one and throwing it into the world.


Also those reviews are terrible. No depth, terrible grammar, trying too hard to accommodate said djent kiddies, meh. I know i'll love it, so its really irrelevant for me, but still.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

3 days and we're still waiting. CAN'T IT BE CHRISTMAS ALREADY?


----------



## Valennic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> 3 days and we're still waiting. CAN'T IT BE CHRISTMAS ALREADY?



Is that when the preorders are shipping?


----------



## Fiction

Valennic said:


> Is that when the preorders are shipping?



Physical release in Australia


----------



## Valennic

Fiction said:


> Physical release in Australia



No fair .

Then again, since the Aussies are threatened daily by all manners of life threatening abominations, its only fair I suppose.


----------



## bulb

Valennic said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Especially since you guys basically did what most of the standard djent kiddies DIDN'T want, whereas theyd want you to be tuning uber low and slamming the low strings. So if you guys fall out of the leadership position in the djent race, who gives a fuck? You're progressive, so god dammit progression will happen. Selling out would be rehashing Porophoro one and throwing it into the world.
> 
> 
> Also those reviews are terrible. No depth, terrible grammar, trying too hard to accommodate said djent kiddies, meh. I know i'll love it, so its really irrelevant for me, but still.



We wrote the album we wanted to write. We knew there were expectations and i think that only pushed us to just stick to what we wanted, call it what you will, we still just call it progressive music as always, because with progressive music you can do whatever the hell you want haha!
And if everyone hates it and it ruins our career, at least we can still be proud of it.


----------



## toiletstand

that's the best way to go about it!


----------



## Valennic

bulb said:


> We wrote the album we wanted to write. We knew there were expectations and i think that only pushed us to just stick to what we wanted, call it what you will, we still just call it progressive music as always, because with progressive music you can do whatever the hell you want haha!
> And if everyone hates it and it ruins our career, at least we can still be proud of it.



Oh I know, thats what I'm saying. That's why its as amazing as it is. Its what you guys wanted, not what anyone else wanted. Or so they thought. 

You should be proud of it. 2 songs in and its beautiful.


----------



## Paper_Champion23

bulb said:


> We wrote the album we wanted to write. We knew there were expectations and i think that only pushed us to just stick to what we wanted, call it what you will, we still just call it progressive music as always, because with progressive music you can do whatever the hell you want haha!
> And if everyone hates it and it ruins our career, at least we can still be proud of it.



The reason why i like you guys so much is BECAUSE of your musically versatile capabilities. The fact that you don't just rock hard ALL the time means that you can do more than rock hard. From what I heard, it sounds amazing, and it sounds Periphery. 

Amazing work.


----------



## TankJon666

3074326 said:


> How did this conversation start? Was it the dude who made the "radio friendly" comment, but then backed off and acknowledged that he should hold off until he heard the whole album?


 
Yeah I think so...

...I shouldn't have said anything


----------



## TankJon666

RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone who thinks this stuff is mellow or soft really needs some perspective/needs to get out of exclusively listening to metal


 
I don't listen exclusively to metal. I would say 50% of what I listen to is metal ..the rest being made up of jazz, funk, electronica, rock, dub, reggea and derivatives or subgenres of those plus a bunch of other stuff. 

Secondly, if I think something sounds mellow or soft then I should be entitled to say so without being told I am lacking in perspective.

It annoys me when bands attain an untouchable status and an attitude of "how dare anyone say anything but the greatest of things about them". I like Periphery and I will be buying the new album but if I don't like it I will say so.


----------



## hypotc

Valennic said:


> You should be proud of it. *2 songs in and its beautiful.*



You has album? 


Or did you mean the two released songs?


----------



## JakePeriphery

TankJon666 said:


> I don't listen exclusively to metal. I would say 50% of what I listen to is metal ..the rest being made up of jazz, funk, electronica, rock, dub, reggea and derivatives or subgenres of those plus a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Secondly, if I think something sounds mellow or soft then I should be entitled to say so without being told I am lacking in perspective.
> 
> It annoys me when bands attain an untouchable status and an attitude of "how dare anyone say anything but the greatest of things about them". I like Periphery and I will be buying the new album but if I don't like it I will say so.



This whole thing got me thinking, people always say, "I'm entitled to my opinion." Who is responsible for this cosmic opinion entitlement? I want names and addresses!


----------



## TankJon666

JakePeriphery said:


> This whole thing got me thinking, people always say, "I'm entitled to my opinion." Who is responsible for this cosmic opinion entitlement? I want names and addresses!


 
I have no idea! I'm pretty sure it was invented at the same time as web forum's


----------



## jon66

I can't speak for anyone else, but I for one am eagerly awaiting this album's release. The thing I like most about your music is how dynamic and emotional it is, and for that I respect you as artists/musicians.

I haven't heard any of the soundclips, demos, previews or whatever yet, and I don't want to. Here's how I want things to go down:

- get the CD in my hands
- inspect the artwork
- read the track listing (all for the 1st time too)
- leaf through the insert pamphlet 
- place the CD in the drive
- sit back in my chair
- toss on the headphones
- press play
- close my eyes
- put my mind in neutral and let the music take the wheel


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> We wrote the album we wanted to write. We knew there were expectations and i think that only pushed us to just stick to what we wanted, call it what you will, we still just call it progressive music as always, because with progressive music you can do whatever the hell you want haha!
> And if everyone hates it and it ruins our career, at least we can still be proud of it.



Based on the two songs out so far and the snippets/bits of everything else, this is only going to soldify and probably strengthen your career if anything. I'm getting a Leviathan->Blood Mountain or a Kezia->Fortress vibe from the change from PI to PII. And by that I mean it's alot of the same sort of vibes and energy, just more refined, focused, a bit more accessible, and certainly a natural progression. Basically the next step in a successful music career.

I am basing that off of probably ~10 minutes total from the album, but I've got a gut feeling I'll have the exact same opinion after hearing the full thing.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

TankJon666 said:


> It annoys me when bands attain an untouchable status and an attitude of "how dare anyone say anything but the greatest of things about them". I like Periphery and I will be buying the new album but if I don't like it I will say so.



I'm all for negative criticisms, it gives balance to the whole "fanboyism"; it also gives a totally different perspective on the music you enjoy, which is pretty cool. 

But in terms of the "only say great things", that wasn't my intention at all lol. I just don't hear Jetpack was Yes! As being mellow in any way (that being one of the "softest" tracks, relatively) When I think mellow I think of stuff like this:


Which if you ask me is the pinnacle of amazing mellow music in the scope of mellow music.

This? 


It's a different mellow I suppose, but once it gets going it's really not mellow at all. It is all opinion ultimately, they serve entirely different functions musically and artistically.


----------



## bulb

There are some mellow bits on this album, but we were obviously forced to put those in by the label, and also all the band members need to make the upgrade from our Ferrari 430s to the 458, so it had to be done.


----------



## S-O

Ah, now it all makes sense. I was worried that you had put together a CD where you had the freedom to put in your complete artistic vision. I don't want to listen to an artist's cathartic release, I want generic music by numbers!


----------



## Sephiroth952

JakePeriphery said:


> This whole thing got me thinking, people always say, "I'm entitled to my opinion." Who is responsible for this cosmic opinion entitlement? I want names and addresses!


Jakes gonna go the Jay and Silent Bob method of dealing with internet trollz.


----------



## Sebski

Just listening to as many previews as possible, The Gods Must Be Crazy! reminds me a fair bit of I Am Abomination, just when the first verse kicks in. And Erised sounds like the Jetpacks Was Yes! of the album.

Oh and just wondering, does anyone know if Lullaby's gonna be on the album? Like as an outro interlude to a song?


----------



## Prydogga

Where's all this 'mellow' 'radio-friendly' 'selly-outy' crap coming from? Have people not listened to the Ragnarok, Masasraemerashunme (First Track) clips and ending to Make Total?

The heavy bits in this album so far, seem to really annihilate anything that was done in the S/T.


----------



## Krullnar

bulb said:


> We wrote the album we wanted to write. We knew there were expectations and i think that only pushed us to just stick to what we wanted, call it what you will, we still just call it progressive music as always, because with progressive music you can do whatever the hell you want haha!
> And if everyone hates it and it ruins our career, at least we can still be proud of it.


 
There's no way this will ruin anything. You guys are amazing.


----------



## CloudAC

I have no doubt that there will be some intense heavy moments in the album, but this should really be left until we have actually listened to it. God I am so excited.


----------



## groovemasta

Holy fuck, my views on periphery are pretty neutral, that being said people need to stop with their opinions on everything. Yes, you have a right to voice it, no, in reality no one really cares if you thought their self titled was better from the 30 second clip you heard and how you're proceeding not to buy the album because a band 1) rearranged their line up causing new inputs 2) has a slightly different sound due to said inputs and artistic direction.

People need to take things as they come and find bigger things to worry about than if they aren't as heavy as they were in their s/t.

EDIT - I forgot heaviness is the only aspect of music that ever matters


----------



## hypotc

Geebus krist, the reason why the self titled was heavy, is because that crabcore guy Misha wrote most of it. Now they have that that Skrillex fan Jake writing more, and that new pop punk guy Mrak! Don't forget that Travis Barker ripoff Matt Halpern.


Periphery are so mainstream now, omg.


But it's okay, YOLO!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

groovemasta said:


> Holy fuck, my views on periphery are pretty neutral, that being said people need to stop with their opinions on everything. Yes, you have a right to voice it, no, in reality no one really cares if you thought their self titled was better from the 30 second clip you heard and how you're proceeding not to buy the album because a band 1) rearranged their line up causing new inputs 2) has a slightly different sound due to said inputs and artistic direction.
> 
> People need to take things as they come and find bigger things to worry about than if they aren't as heavy as they were in their s/t.
> 
> EDIT - I forgot heaviness is the only aspect of music that ever matters



seriously... REGARDLESS of everyone being entitled to a damn opinion, before clicking post, ask yourself "does anyone give a shit about what I'm about to say?" --- (Hint: if it is criticizing a mundane production detail, or commenting on how this sounds different than what you expected; there's an excellent chance no ones gives a damn) 

and Hypotic, my head just exploded reading that.


----------



## CloudAC

groovemasta said:


> how you're proceeding not to buy the album because a band 1) rearranged their line up causing new inputs 2) has a slightly different sound due to said inputs and artistic direction.



Seriously, I have not seen a single person post that on this forum  Everyone loves Mrak!


----------



## JakePeriphery

NSXTypeZero said:


> seriously... REGARDLESS of everyone being entitled to a damn opinion, before clicking post, ask yourself "does anyone give a shit about what I'm about to say?" --- (Hint: if it is criticizing a mundane production detail, or commenting on how this sounds different than what you expected; there's an excellent chance no ones gives a damn)
> 
> and Hypotic, my head just exploded reading that.



this for infinity.


----------



## groovemasta

I'm just saying if there is different people writing the music it's probably going to sound different ...


----------



## bulb

NSXTypeZero said:


> seriously... REGARDLESS of everyone being entitled to a damn opinion, before clicking post, ask yourself "does anyone give a shit about what I'm about to say?" --- (Hint: if it is criticizing a mundane production detail, or commenting on how this sounds different than what you expected; there's an excellent chance no ones gives a damn)



It's very interesting because this seems to obvious to me, and yet it really isn't to most people, at least on forums/social networks/internet in general. I don't have a problem with people voicing their opinions, but some people think that their opinions matter when they have as little weight to them as my opinion on their personal relationship with their parents would have, for example. 

We accept constructive criticism as artists, of course, but we only take the criticism to heart when it comes from someone who we respect. And what is very interesting is that 99% of the time, the people whose opinions we respect seem to understand that it is something that is asked for, not volunteered. And these people have earned our respect by proving their worth in a multitude of ways.

It would seem that the grand majority of people who volunteer opinions, are usually the ones whose opinions would hold no weight in our world, so its just in one ear and out the other, or forum page filler if you will.

Either way, its the internet and this isn't a complaint so much as a casual observation of the dynamic on a forum thanks to the perceived veil of anonymity. Again, the majority of the people who feel the need to volunteer opinions here manage to somehow keep those opinions to themselves in person.

Just something for all of y'all to chew on i guess. Doesn't bother us much one way or another, but it is definitely interesting to watch from our end!


----------



## jjfiegel

You know what's amusing to me? People voicing opinions about voicing opinions.


----------



## TankJon666

RagtimeDandy said:


> I'm all for negative criticisms, it gives balance to the whole "fanboyism"; it also gives a totally different perspective on the music you enjoy, which is pretty cool.
> 
> But in terms of the "only say great things", that wasn't my intention at all lol. I just don't hear Jetpack was Yes! As being mellow in any way (that being one of the "softest" tracks, relatively) When I think mellow I think of stuff like this:
> 
> 
> Which if you ask me is the pinnacle of amazing mellow music in the scope of mellow music.
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> It's a different mellow I suppose, but once it gets going it's really not mellow at all. It is all opinion ultimately, they serve entirely different functions musically and artistically.




I didn't actually say it was mellow ...I said that from what I had heard it sounded like they had gone in a softer direction than previous material. For some reason to many people here that means I hate the new stuff.

I also said that I'll be buying the album and will reserve my final judgement till I've heard it in its entirety. The problem here is too many people only half read peoples posts or see Periphery and softer direction in the same paragraph and go to town on the person that said it.


----------



## Cynic

it's okay i still love you even though you really should do an instrumental version for periphery II :~)


----------



## matt397

jjfiegel said:


> You know what's amusing to me? People voicing opinions about voicing opinions.



You know what's funny? People voicing opinons about people voicing opinions about people voicing opinions.


----------



## spawnofthesith

matt397 said:


> You know what's funny? People voicing opinons about people voicing opinions about people voicing opinions.



You know what's hilarious? People voicing opinons about people voicing opinions about people voicing opinions about people voicing opinions.


----------



## TankJon666

NSXTypeZero said:


> seriously... REGARDLESS of everyone being entitled to a damn opinion, before clicking post, ask yourself "does anyone give a shit about what I'm about to say?" --- (Hint: if it is criticizing a mundane production detail, or commenting on how this sounds different than what you expected; there's an excellent chance no ones gives a damn)
> 
> and Hypotic, my head just exploded reading that.



Opinions are a pretty intrinsic part of forums. By their name and nature they are a forum for discussion. Just because you don't agree with what someone says doesn't mean they have any less of a right to say it on a forum. Maybe if its deliberatly inflammatory then yeah, what you say holds water but if its just an opinion related to the topic and based on observation or on what others have left in posts then who are you to say what people should and shouldn't post?


----------



## bhakan

NSXTypeZero said:


> seriously... REGARDLESS of everyone being entitled to a damn opinion, before clicking post, ask yourself "does anyone give a shit about what I'm about to say?" --- (Hint: if it is criticizing a mundane production detail, or commenting on how this sounds different than what you expected; there's an excellent chance no ones gives a damn)
> 
> and Hypotic, my head just exploded reading that.


I don't think this logic works. People clearly did give a shit about what the guy who said the new album sounds soft has to say, since we've been discussing that for the last two pages. By that logic, all the people who say "awesome" and "I'm so excited for the album" shouldn't post, because nobody really thinks twice about those posts. 

I also don't understand why people hate negative opinions so much. This is a discussion forum, and a thread with only "this sounds awesome" and such as comments isn't much of a discussion.


----------



## CloudAC

^^ This. If people want to voice their opinions, why not? I really enjoy hearing other people's thoughts on what's been heard and whatnot. Its part of the reason I joined here, to discuss opinions and whatnot. TankJon666 clearly said that he was leaving his final judgement till he heard the full album. A 'First Impressions' if you will. It's the people that get really pissy about someone voicing something negative, OR the people who fully judge it based on their first impressions that are not needed here.


----------



## bulb

You know what's funny?


----------



## TankJon666

bulb said:


> You know what's funny?



Dogs on skateboards


----------



## wespaul

bulb said:


> You know what's funny?



Unfortunately, I don't, so I don't get a lot of these opinions.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

TankJon666 said:


> Opinions are a pretty intrinsic part of forums. By their name and nature they are a forum for discussion. Just because you don't agree with what someone says doesn't mean they have any less of a right to say it on a forum. Maybe if its deliberatly inflammatory then yeah, what you say holds water but if its just an opinion related to the topic and based on observation or on what others have left in posts then who are you to say what people should and shouldn't post?



My larger point I suppose is it's about exercising restraint... I DID NOT say that if the comment is not praising them, then it isn't appropriate. If there is a well articulated thought coming out, go ahead. There is a difference between an intelligently constructed criticism and just sounding like you're bitching off the cuff.

And to supplement Bulb's thought... its not surprising that most if not all of these people that I may be referring to, if that guy was talking to the band in person, they RARELY EVER just go popping off at the mouth, without the smallest bit of a shit filter for their thoughts... but when you throw in a little bit of perceived anonymity (like a forum) they all of a sudden throw caution to the wind and let their mouth fly... so if that's your point - that it's a forum and anything goes... I disagree, that's what 4Chan is for, where it's full of people that talk on the forum like its XBOX Live.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I still think none of us should be judging the album off of samples and 2 singles. The album is 69 Minutes of content, we haven't heard even half of that I believe.

Positive or Negative, I don't think it's relevant at this point anyways when people on either side could be eating their words in just a couple of days when the album turns out to be exactly what they wanted, or exactly what they didn't want.

Either may, Periphery II will be Periphery II. People are already posting reviews and fans are acting disappointed, it's not even out yet.


----------



## CloudAC

NSXTypeZero said:


> My larger point I suppose is it's about exercising restraint... I DID NOT say that any comment that is not praising them isn't appropriate. If there is a well articulated thought coming out, go ahead. There is a difference between an intelligently constructed criticism and just sounding like you're bitching off the cuff.



See, I agree with you, I just haven't seen anyone 'bitching off the cuff' in the last 5 pages or so haha. It seems like a lot of these posts deserve to be on the YouTube pages of their 2 singles, where there are some really stupid and immature thoughts being thrown about... Much like 4chan 

I think I am gonna try and cover Erised when the album comes out. Anything with John Petrucci must be learnt, or most of the time, attempted in my books


----------



## Rook

My opinion is



Anyway I'm really looking forward to this album, but I have a question:

Misha, what's your view on outsourcing mastering? It seems to be the done thing among professionals that even if they do all the mixing in their basement using their own gear, they ALWAYS pay for someone to do the master, yourself included right?

What do they professional mastering services offer that makes it harder to do cheaply etc? I don't mean 'what can they do that you can't', obviously they're very talented at it and I appreciate the impact of a good master, but at the same time I wonder why its such a different skill to mixing? If you're good at creating a _sound_ and a good mix, does that not translate well to being good at masters? Or is it more a case of the gear being so expensive?


----------



## TankJon666

NSXTypeZero said:


> My larger point I suppose is it's about exercising restraint... I DID NOT say that if the comment is not praising them, then it isn't appropriate. If there is a well articulated thought coming out, go ahead. There is a difference between an intelligently constructed criticism and just sounding like you're bitching off the cuff.
> 
> And to supplement Bulb's thought... its not surprising that most if not all of these people that I may be referring to, if that guy was talking to the band in person, they RARELY EVER just go popping off at the mouth, without the smallest bit of a shit filter for their thoughts... but when you throw in a little bit of perceived anonymity (like a forum) they all of a sudden throw caution to the wind and let their mouth fly... so if that's your point - that it's a forum and anything goes... I disagree, that's what 4Chan is for, where it's full of people that talk on the forum like its XBOX Live.



I think you missed the part where I said "Maybe if its deliberatly inflammatory then yeah, what you say holds water" <--- this bit is me agreeing with what you said!

If my original post had said "listened to some new Periphery, gayest load of sell-out bullshit ever" then yeah I'd be a total twat for saying that but I didn't ...what I said was that based on what I had heard it sounded like they had headed in a softer direction than the previous album. I wouldnt have a problem saying that to a band if thats what I thought. 
And I also went on to say I would reserve final judgment until I heard the whole thing ..which I will because I have it pre-ordered.

Can we not all agree that, as most of us here will be buying it, a lot will love it, some will like it and the rest may not like it. But when its out I'm sure you'll hear a ton of peoples opinions on it.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

TankJon666 said:


> I think you missed the part where I said "Maybe if its deliberatly inflammatory then yeah, what you say holds water" <--- this bit is me agreeing with what you said!
> 
> If my original post had said "listened to some new Periphery, gayest load of sell-out bullshit ever" then yeah I'd be a total twat for saying that but I didn't ...what I said was that based on what I had heard it sounded like they had headed in a softer direction than the previous album. I wouldnt have a problem saying that to a band if thats what I thought.
> And I also went on to say I would reserve final judgment until I heard the whole thing ..which I will because I have it pre-ordered.
> 
> Can we not all agree that, as most of us here will be buying it, a lot will love it, some will like it and the rest may not like it. But when its out I'm sure you'll hear a ton of peoples opinions on it.



Don't worry man, I wasn't singling out your post or using it as an example to my little rant... I'm just speaking with regards to the last few dozen pages in their entirety, you can easily find the posts I'm referencing peppered throughout


----------



## TankJon666

NSXTypeZero said:


> Don't worry man, I wasn't singling out your post or using it as an example to my little rant... I'm just speaking with regards to the last few dozen pages in their entirety, you can easily find the posts I'm referencing peppered throughout



Sorted then. In the absence of a handshake smiley this'll have to do


----------



## Ben.Last

I think the most interesting part of this whole conversation is the sort of social experiment we have going on here, in which the artists are so entrenched in this new-ish internet culture that they are actually participating in the back and forth inanities. 

For the record, fuck social filters, in person and on the internet (this does not mean that everyone will or should be dicks. On the contrary, this means that we would all have clear indicators of who the dicks are, because they wouldn't be falling back on bullshit social expectations to hide their dickhood). If, sans social filters, artists want to take or ignore input, that's totally on them (as Misha has already stated). It's either going to be their benefit or their funeral.

For my part, Periphery sounds a lot like Sikth to me (more so than it sounds like most "djent"). The new stuff doesn't seem like it's going to change that opinion. I'm okay with this fact. I don't give a fuck about "heavy."

Further, only douchebags wear white sunglasses.

I'd be comfortable telling anyone in the band all of this in person.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

TankJon666 said:


> Sorted then. In the absence of a handshake smiley this'll have to do


----------



## MABGuitar

Got this e-mail from Distort: ''Last week we received news from the pressing plant that we will be un able to receive the physical copies of the album until just after the set release date. Because of this we will be un able to send any of the albums out until the week of the release. Stores will now be set to release the physical copies until July 10th.'' 

Oh well now I get the Japanese bonus track and a digital version of it on the original release date so I'm happy.


----------



## Ambit

Damn, that's for canada? Will that affect 1st week sales?


----------



## MABGuitar

Ambit said:


> Damn, that's for canada? Will that affect 1st week sales?



It's for Canada, not sure about 1st week sales but my guess is it wont affect them since they're pre orders, I may be wrong though.


----------



## Purelojik

I know someone asked before but i'll echo it because i bought the first release as well as the instrumental and listen to both pretty regularly.


Will there be an instrumental release for Periphery II? I would easily pay for that in a heartbeat. I feel a lotta people would .


----------



## groovemasta

oh god, it will never end


----------



## Rook

Purelojik said:


> I already know the answer to this question that's been asked (and answered) a million times before, but am going to ask again anyway


----------



## Evil Weasel

No. He has said something about working on other means of helping people learn the songs though and mentioned possibility of tab book. The man himself will no doubt confirm or pour scorn on that later though!

I have lost count of the number of formspring posts where Misha has answered that question. It was appearing on my facebook timeline about 3x a week a few months back!

To clarify once again -> If people are wanting an instrumental version because they hate Spencer's vocals then you are listening to the wrong band! But for those wanting a means of learning the songs it is being worked upon.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Purelojik said:


> I know someone asked before but i'll echo it because i bought the first release as well as the instrumental and listen to both pretty regularly.
> 
> 
> Will there be an instrumental release for Periphery II? I would easily pay for that in a heartbeat. I feel a lotta people would .




And here comes all the people mad because this question has been answered before hahahaha.

No, this release won't have an instrumental. It's been stated a couple of times before, it's because they feel like the first instrumental made it seem like they weren't satisfied with Spence and his vocals.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Purelojik said:


> I know someone asked before but i'll echo it because i bought the first release as well as the instrumental and listen to both pretty regularly.
> 
> Will there be an instrumental release for Periphery II? I would easily pay for that in a heartbeat. I feel a lotta people would .



SERIOUSLY!? 

short answer: NO.


----------



## ROAR

Can't wait for my Periphery II instrumental copy to ship.
I even got a periphery mousepad with it


----------



## Ambit

LOL i love how people start that question with.... "I know this has already been asked/answered".....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Such a tease..


----------



## Ben.Last

Ambit said:


> LOL i love how people start that question with.... "I know this has already been asked/answered".....



Except that's not how he started his question. Starting a question with "I know this has been asked..." is not the same as "I know this has been asked and answered..."

But... yeah... totally LOLZORRRS


----------



## Ambit

hence the slash..... either or.


----------



## Ben.Last

Ambit said:


> hence the slash..... either or.



yes. I understand the usage of /. However, you used it to either or one thing that is fine with another that is pretty innately stupid. Therefore, totally not either or. 

It'd be like me writing "I find it awesome when people are philanthropists/nazis." 

See? Totally doesn't work.


----------



## Sikthness

Cd needs to leak before this thread devolves into a completely useless diatribe of internet etiquette and the most unrelated of topics. For those who couldn't understand that last sentence, I'll translate - "People be trippin' without dey new Peripherys".


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sikthness said:


> Cd needs to leak before this thread devolves into a completely useless diatribe of internet etiquette and the most unrelated of topics. For those who couldn't understand that last sentence, I'll translate - "People be trippin' without dey new Peripherys".



I was about to say that hahaha, people seem on edge since we're practically a week away


----------



## isispelican

we will all soon have our ears raped by this album but keep it cool people, it will hurt in a good way xD


----------



## 3074326

isispelican said:


> we will all soon have ours ears raped by this album but keep it cool people, it will hurt in a good way xD



I'm going to put my head in between my studio monitors and turn them all the way up when this album comes out. That way it will actually be like raping my ears, but it will hurt and be good at the same time.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Haha check out all these pretentius butt wipers over here... That Periphery teaser doesn't sound too djent-y | got-djent.com


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The Buttmonkey said:


> Haha check out all these pretentius butt wipers over here... That Periphery teaser doesn't sound too djent-y | got-djent.com



After reading through a few of those comments im embarassed to be of the same species as some of those people...what close-minded trolls


----------



## JoeyBTL

The Buttmonkey said:


> Haha check out all these pretentius butt wipers over here... That Periphery teaser doesn't sound too djent-y | got-djent.com



Are they all high? 

Pardon me but I never thought of Periphery as a 'djent' band in the first place and still don't. They may have been one of the founders of this "genre" but most bands that people refer to as djent have 95% open note polyrhythmic/syncopated chugs with an ambient chord progression over it. Periphery is definitely more progressive than anything, even their first album is far from what people refer to as djent. There are plenty of djenty moments but it doesn't define them. I think its ridiculous that people say they are moving away from it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

3074326 said:


> I'm going to put my head in between my studio monitors and turn them all the way up when this album comes out. That way it will actually be like raping my ears, but it will hurt and be good at the same time.



I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## bulb

Fun111 said:


> My opinion is
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm really looking forward to this album, but I have a question:
> 
> Misha, what's your view on outsourcing mastering? It seems to be the done thing among professionals that even if they do all the mixing in their basement using their own gear, they ALWAYS pay for someone to do the master, yourself included right?
> 
> What do they professional mastering services offer that makes it harder to do cheaply etc? I don't mean 'what can they do that you can't', obviously they're very talented at it and I appreciate the impact of a good master, but at the same time I wonder why its such a different skill to mixing? If you're good at creating a _sound_ and a good mix, does that not translate well to being good at masters? Or is it more a case of the gear being so expensive?



What I seek (and a lot of engineers/producers as well) from a Mastering Engineer other than just making it louder is getting a once over on the mix, a second opinion if you will. 
Sometimes all a Mastering engineer will do is put a limiter and not even eq it if it is not necessary. It isn't about what you do, it is about having a pair of unbiased ears that haven't been listening to the same mix/songs for the last however long see if there are any areas of the mix that were missed or need to be fixed.

That is why the most important thing a mastering engineer can have is experience, and experience on his setup in his room. Their rooms are treated incredibly well and they have insanely accurate monitoring and reference systems which they know like the back of their hand, so they can make sure the whole mix checks out in general, and this way if they limit, compress, eq etc. they can always make sure that everything is within acceptable bounds.

Basically anyone can master an album by chucking a limiter and eq on the buss, but getting an good to excellent master takes a true artist.


----------



## Valennic

The Buttmonkey said:


> Haha check out all these pretentius butt wipers over here... That Periphery teaser doesn't sound too djent-y | got-djent.com



Christ.

Where the fuck did they obtain their horses. They're unbelievably high.


----------



## bulb

Lern2swim said:


> I think the most interesting part of this whole conversation is the sort of social experiment we have going on here, in which the artists are so entrenched in this new-ish internet culture that they are actually participating in the back and forth inanities.
> 
> For the record, fuck social filters, in person and on the internet (this does not mean that everyone will or should be dicks. On the contrary, this means that we would all have clear indicators of who the dicks are, because they wouldn't be falling back on bullshit social expectations to hide their dickhood). If, sans social filters, artists want to take or ignore input, that's totally on them (as Misha has already stated). It's either going to be their benefit or their funeral.
> 
> For my part, Periphery sounds a lot like Sikth to me (more so than it sounds like most "djent"). The new stuff doesn't seem like it's going to change that opinion. I'm okay with this fact. I don't give a fuck about "heavy."
> 
> Further, only douchebags wear white sunglasses.
> 
> I'd be comfortable telling anyone in the band all of this in person.



Spencer wears white sunglasses, i am going to hold you to saying that to him in person.


----------



## Ambit

ugh. u sir.....


----------



## Adrian-XI

Just got an email from JB Hifi saying my order has left the warehouse!


----------



## toiletstand

theres someone in that gotdgent thread claiming to be bulb


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Hey Misha, I just have a question about your opinion on Periphery's vinyl. I know you record a lot of stuff digitally and much less so analog (if you do record analog, correct me if I'm wrong, don't wanna be spreading misinformation). Vinyl, at least imo, brings out the "analog" side of a lot of music, something that gets pushed back in digital stuff (MP3s) - such as subtleties in guitar, drum, bass that go unnoticed on a digital sound. Do you think that Periphery's music being on vinyl brings anything more to the listener than kickass packaging and jumbo artwork? I don't know how recording digitally would necessarily effect the "benefits" of vinyl, and I could be entirely wrong in thinking that a digital recording is gunna sound exactly the same both digital and vinyl, but I'd certainly love to know what the deal is!


----------



## bulb

toiletstand said:


> theres someone in that gotdgent thread claiming to be bulb



its me


----------



## toiletstand

oops. sorry!


----------



## thealexkelley

just wondering, whats up with people wanting nicknames from misha on formspring?


----------



## Cynic

thealexkelley said:


> just wondering, whats up with people wanting nicknames from misha on formspring?



idk i just think it would be cool if people called me "lantern" or "flashlight"


----------



## JosephAOI

Alright, Cynic, your new nickname is "Fleshlight" 

OT: Does anyone know how early before the release date the Merch Connection pre-orders will ship? I don't wanna have to wait two weeks till after the release date to get it D:


----------



## Lukifer

toiletstand said:


> theres someone in that gotdgent thread claiming to be bulb



Theres someone on Sevenstring.org calling themselves Bulb. I think its a 47 year old fat dude!!!!


----------



## toiletstand

My world's just been turned upside down


----------



## 3074326

Turns out Bulb is actually a 47 year old fat dude who has just been posting Misha's guitar stuff and impersonating him online for years without Misha's knowledge.


----------



## Doug N

Lukifer said:


> Theres someone on Sevenstring.org calling themselves Bulb. I think its a 47 year old fat dude!!!!



No, that's me.


----------



## Ben.Last

bulb said:


> Spencer wears white sunglasses, i am going to hold you to saying that to him in person.



Yeah. I see him wearing them in every video he's in, and roll my eyes every time. That's exactly what I was talking about. I'd be happy to discuss the douchiness of white sunglasses with him any time. Your guys music=good, white sunglasses=douchekit


----------



## thealexkelley

looking to buy, seems legit? should be included with the preorder in my opinion...


----------



## Cynic

JosephAOI said:


> Alright, Cynic, your new nickname is "Fleshlight"
> 
> OT: Does anyone know how early before the release date the Merch Connection pre-orders will ship? I don't wanna have to wait two weeks till after the release date to get it D:



probably two months after the release date tbh


----------



## bulb

Lern2swim said:


> Yeah. I see him wearing them in every video he's in, and roll my eyes every time. That's exactly what I was talking about. I'd be happy to discuss the douchiness of white sunglasses with him any time. Your guys music=good, white sunglasses=douchekit



See, i think that is horribly rude. Not only are you implying that your taste is superior by forcing it on others, but you are also going to go out of your way to make sure this dude who doesn't know you personally knows how you feel. And to what end? Do you think his life will be richer knowing that some random person who he has no affiliation to thinks poorly of the things he enjoys? Do you think he will change the things he does because you don't like them?
And if so, is that right? To restrict someone's individuality to YOUR taste, because you don't like what you see?
Are you really THAT insecure?

I understand you think you have free speech backing you up, but hell if that is the case, then when you are done, i am sure we could find enough people who could pick apart every aspect of your personality and physical person until there is nothing left but a shell of a person around a ball of pure insecurity. And it would just be playing by your so called "rules".

This is, interestingly enough, the same tactic that religious extremists use to get their point across... 

/logicbomb


----------



## tr0n

Hey so about that new Periphery record, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Sephiroth952

The Buttmonkey said:


> Haha check out all these pretentius butt wipers over here... That Periphery teaser doesn't sound too djent-y | got-djent.com


Thread before Misha's entrance = "WTF WHY U NO DJENT MORE!"

Thread after Misha's entrance = "We are so sorry Mr.Mansoor your are god." 

Anyone else find that freaking hilarious?

Another thing, no one should ever EVER complain about a John Petrucci or Guthrie Govan guest solo.


----------



## thealexkelley

Sephiroth952 said:


> no one should ever EVER complain about a John Petrucci or Guthrie Govan guest solo.



being called a sell out because of those solos lol


----------



## Mwoit

Sephiroth952 said:


> Another thing, no one should ever EVER complain about a John Petrucci or Guthrie Govan guest solo.



I dunno man, I think Periphery sold out when they announced that they were guest soloing... they should have went for more underground players.

Like, maybe, David Shankle? He can guest solo on all 14 songs, and maybe solo more than once per song.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Apparently some store in Australia have sold copies of the album already (JB Hi-Fi).


----------



## AirJordanStaal

lol at guest solo's causing a band to sell out. Isn't the whole point of a guest solo to have it be a famous person the fans would appreciate? Getting petrucci to guest solo on a prog metal album is basically the holy grail as far as I'm concerned. Him and Loomis would be my two personal picks if I was in Misha's position and he's had them both. 

Also I sincerely hope the people calling periphery mainstream now are right, they can become the next beatles+lady gaga+justin beiber in terms of popularity for all I care (i think that = dethklok/murder your fans during concerts and they like it level of mainstream appeal?) I will never understand why a ton of other people finding good music accessible would be considered a bad thing,if it doesn't compromise the vision of the original artist of course. Periphery is a definitely too heavy to play on any radio stations within earshot of me, but I have a pretty limited number of stations where I live. The heaviest thing is an alt rock station and i'd genuinely be shocked to hear periphery on it.


----------



## wakjob

Periphery's music is like chilling in the penthouse.

Wannabe 'heavy' radio rock/metal <--whatever it is, is like hanging in the ground floor lobby waiting for a room cancellation.

Periphery deserves all the success they can get.

Not kissing butt here. Just that the difference in quality, sincerity, and hard work is what separates the two. 'Heavy' songs on the radio sound SO contrived and faked, following whatever the popular formula is at the moment.

Periphery will always hit you from an original angle.


----------



## Fiction

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Apparently some store in Australia have sold copies of the album already (JB Hi-Fi).



Wouldn't surprise me, JB Hi-Fi is run by monkeys, and they still won't hire me 

Ive got a few albums before release date from them, and so many time have I baught a cd that said $15-20 on the sticker and it comes up for $10, always labelled wrong.


----------



## prh

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Apparently some store in Australia have sold copies of the album already (JB Hi-Fi).



yeah i couldnt be bothered going to check today after hearing abut this (probably the same lazy aussie attitude that has kept it from leaking ) but i might tomorrow just to be a smug bastard


----------



## Mayhew

Shit, having Petrucci and Govan doing guest spots you might as well have Bieber and Usher doing guest spots on the album it's so commercial lol. What's next, having the cliche obligatory Jeff Loomis solo?


----------



## ROAR

I get it, you like making fun of people's stupid music comments. 
Less moral problems, more Periphery. 
Half of you need counseling


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Mayhew said:


> Shit, having Petrucci and Govan doing guest spots you might as well have Bieber and Usher doing guest spots on the album it's so commercial lol. What's next, having the cliche obligatory Jeff Loomis solo?



There is one on the self-titled already.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> I understand you think you have free speech backing you up, but hell if that is the case, then when you are done, i am sure we could find enough people who could pick apart every aspect of your personality and physical person until there is nothing left but a shell of a person around a ball of pure insecurity. And it would just be playing by your so called "rules".
> 
> This is, interestingly enough, the same tactic that religious extremists use to get their point across...
> 
> /logicbomb



motherfucking werd. but hey, nobody wanted to touch my thoughts about it when I had similar sentiments a page back... so don't hold your breath for any eloquent responses to that big bag of sanity you delivered


----------



## Fiction

Kurkkuviipale said:


> There is one on the self-titled already.



I think he was joking


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> See, i think that is horribly rude. Not only are you implying that your taste is superior by forcing it on others, but you are also going to go out of your way to make sure this dude who doesn't know you personally knows how you feel. And to what end? Do you think his life will be richer knowing that some random person who he has no affiliation to thinks poorly of the things he enjoys? Do you think he will change the things he does because you don't like them?
> And if so, is that right? To restrict someone's individuality to YOUR taste, because you don't like what you see?
> Are you really THAT insecure?
> 
> I understand you think you have free speech backing you up, but hell if that is the case, then when you are done, i am sure we could find enough people who could pick apart every aspect of your personality and physical person until there is nothing left but a shell of a person around a ball of pure insecurity. And it would just be playing by your so called "rules".
> 
> This is, interestingly enough, the same tactic that religious extremists use to get their point across...
> 
> /logicbomb



I think this needs to be posted on the Facebook walls of every teenage girl in high school...considering they're the ones you'd expect to be needing this kind of logic bomb. Not someone on a guitar forum


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Mayhew said:


> Shit, having Petrucci and Govan doing guest spots you might as well have Bieber and Usher doing guest spots on the album it's so commercial lol. What's next, having the cliche obligatory Jeff Loomis solo?



That'd be like having Scott Kelly doing guest vocals on every album!!








....Expect Mastodon kicks ass and Scott Kelly is a god of extremely honest, emotional music


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Cynic said:


> probably two months after the release date tbh


 
If this happens, I'm going to dispute the charge on my card, get reimbursement for returnshipping and generally make their lives as miserable as possible. It'll be the third time I've gotten something late from them after spending north of $30 for a PREORDER that will ship "shortly before" the release date only to have it arrive weeks late. The fact that an artist works so hard on an album and one of their fans pays real doll-hairs for it only to get it tens of days late and a half-assed bullshit excused via forum PM about problems with a supplier is crap.

Then again they might turn out to have fluked twice and end up being a reputable company. Only time will tell.


----------



## tbb529

Seeing has how Australia apparently has a conscience about leaks now, I think we're actually gonna make it to the first real release day with no leak. In today's music world, that's pretty nuts. Props Misha and crew!


----------



## MarkPopkie

tbb529 said:


> Seeing has how Australia apparently has a conscience about leaks now, I think we're actually gonna make it to the first real release day with no leak. In today's music world, that's pretty nuts. Props Misha and crew!



what do you mean? there have been comments that a record store in Australia has sold a few copies ahead of the release date... if any of those lucky individuals decide to post their copy, it's all over... that shit'll spread like wildfire.
there are still a couple days left for it to leak.


----------



## Fiction

Would be pretty cool if that happened, But I'd say tomorrow is leak-day. A Few caught it early today, posted about it online now someone will get in tomorrow grab a copy and voila.

I'll have my copy within 10 hours if my local store is selling early.

And to the #1 question..

No I will not


----------



## tbb529

MarkPopkie said:


> what do you mean? there have been comments that a record store in Australia has sold a few copies ahead of the release date... if any of those lucky individuals decide to post their copy, it's all over... that shit'll spread like wildfire.
> there are still a couple days left for it to leak.



The Australian street date for the album is the 29th of June, so if there's no upload in the next 24 hours or so, no leak before the street date. Stores selling the physical copies don't really count as a leak do they?


----------



## brick

I can't wAIIIIIIT!  This will be the best 4th of July.


----------



## rgaRyan

Quit hyping about a leak, just wait a few days and get the actual CD. So much more satisfying!


----------



## Dan Halen

Sephiroth952 said:


> Thread before Misha's entrance = "WTF WHY U NO DJENT MORE!"
> 
> Thread after Misha's entrance = "We are so sorry Mr.Mansoor your are god."
> 
> Anyone else find that freaking hilarious?
> 
> Another thing, no one should ever EVER complain about a John Petrucci or Guthrie Govan guest solo.



Its like Bulb came in and scared ALL the shit-talkers away. as soon as his name appeared they stopped posting.


----------



## sakeido

JoeyBTL said:


> Are they all high?
> 
> Pardon me but I never thought of Periphery as a 'djent' band in the first place and still don't. They may have been one of the founders of this "genre" but most bands that people refer to as djent have 95% open note polyrhythmic/syncopated chugs with an ambient chord progression over it. Periphery is definitely more progressive than anything, even their first album is far from what people refer to as djent. There are plenty of djenty moments but it doesn't define them. I think its ridiculous that people say they are moving away from it.


moving away from djent is a good thing. a jokey onomatopeia is the worst possible origin of a "genre" ever, and the whole scene seems hell bent on turning itself into a joke. ever since got-djent ranked an album that ripped off Tesseract so badly they could be sued for infringement _better_ than Tesseract's actual debut album I haven't gone back


----------



## rgaRyan

sakeido said:


> ever since got-djent ranked an album that ripped off Tesseract so badly


Which album is that?


----------



## drmosh

rgaRyan said:


> Quit hyping about a leak, just wait a few days and get the actual CD. So much more satisfying!



I don't think anyone is hyping, I think people here will all buy the CD in any case and most of us are honestly surprised and pleased that the leak hasn't happened yet.
Unlike with Nile's latest CD which some dumbasses are even writing reviews based upon already..


----------



## sakeido

rgaRyan said:


> Which album is that?



Uneven Structure I think? their song Frost sounds like a Tesseract B-side with a way less talented vocalist
they also said Vildhjarta was the best djent album of 2011 which made me lololololololol


----------



## JoeyBTL

sakeido said:


> moving away from djent is a good thing. a jokey onomatopeia is the worst possible origin of a "genre" ever, and the whole scene seems hell bent on turning itself into a joke. ever since got-djent ranked an album that ripped off Tesseract so badly they could be sued for infringement _better_ than Tesseract's actual debut album I haven't gone back



I actually meant it as in I can't believe people are saying they moved away from it when I didn't think they were in the first place. If they do move away from that label and get called progressive more often it will at least seem more correct for them.


----------



## rgaRyan

sakeido said:


> Uneven Structure I think? their song Frost sounds like a Tesseract B-side with a way less talented vocalist
> they also said Vildhjarta was the best djent album of 2011 which made me lololololololol


Vildhjarta is great, but Maastaden isn't the best. I've heard much better.

I'll give Frost a listen, and I'll keep Tesseract in mind and listen for similarities.

edit: K, yeah I can hear the similarities. lol


----------



## hypotc

Måsstaden was really fresh imo. There are too many bands cooking with the djent formula, so to stand out you have to have an edge. Vildhjarta has exactly that.

On topic:

Going for this achi, guys?


----------



## bulb

hypotc said:


> Måsstaden was really fresh imo. There are too many bands cooking with the djent formula, so to stand out you have to have an edge. Vildhjarta has exactly that.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Going for this achi, guys?



Given that people in australia have already bought the album from a physical store, and there is still no online leak at this point in time, i think we technically just achieved that!


----------



## hypotc

bulb said:


> Given that people in australia have already bought the album from a physical store, and there is still no online leak at this point in time, i think we technically just achieved that!









Let's celebrate!


----------



## sakeido

hypotc said:


> Måsstaden was really fresh imo. There are too many bands cooking with the djent formula, so to stand out you have to have an edge. Vildhjarta has exactly that.


They did have some cool ideas but the mix was like someone was taking an icepick to my ears. That is the other part of the djent formula I absolutely cannot stand.. I spin the album once in awhile but it is too fatiguing to put in heavy rotation

this new periphery on the other hand. axe fx 2 plus power amp plus cab plus mic is some super special sauce


----------



## rgaRyan

It's 'cause dem Aussies are in the future.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, well, I see no harm in going and buying this a day early. I might go see if my JB Hi Fi will hook me up.


----------



## bulb

do eet


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Prydogga said:


> Yeah, well, I see no harm in going and buying this a day early. I might go see if my JB Hi Fi will hook me up.



Do it, but no matter how hard I beg, and plead, and grovel, do NOT send me the album!


----------



## rgaRyan

At least I get the digital copy and a bonus track the day before the American/Canadian release date. That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.

Too bad I work at 8:30am that day and won't be able to listen till 5pm


----------



## Ralyks

Just preordered on iTunes, hopefully going to get a vinyl as well next week if they don't sell out.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Reading the got-djent thread, it seems like they're under the impression Misha mixed this album. To be sure, Taylor did all mixing, not bulb, right? Bulb was production only?


----------



## bulb

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Reading the got-djent thread, it seems like they're under the impression Misha mixed this album. To be sure, Taylor did all mixing, not bulb, right? Bulb was production only?



Yeah its Taylor's mix, i helped with aspects of it naturally as did Nolly, but really the credit should go to Taylor for the mix.


----------



## bulb

The credits on the album reflect that by the way, so it shouldn't confuse anyone once the album is in everyone's hands.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Reading the got-djent thread, it seems like they're under the impression Misha mixed this album. To be sure, Taylor did all mixing, not bulb, right? Bulb was production only?



Unfortunately, I think the youtube compression is what was making them think it was bad. I thought the same at first. Then I listened to The Discovery on youtube, then on my computer in lossless format. Yeah. Big difference.


----------



## rgaRyan

Misha, as a fraction, how much time was spent recording guitars/bass/drums/vocals versus mixing and mastering the final product?


----------



## Ambit

good question


----------



## Joeywilson

90% of thread:

"GODFUKDAM BULB WEN WILL PERIPHER GET A REEAl vocalist like WHITECHAPLE?! Stop trying to be Justin BEIber. GOD! And will there be an instrumental album because it sounds WAY MORE DJENT without emo singing NO OFFENSE!.... Can I still suck your dick tho?"

That being said, I'm really excited to hear this record.


----------



## Ben.Last

bulb said:


> See, i think that is horribly rude. Not only are you implying that your taste is superior by forcing it on others, but you are also going to go out of your way to make sure this dude who doesn't know you personally knows how you feel. And to what end? Do you think his life will be richer knowing that some random person who he has no affiliation to thinks poorly of the things he enjoys? Do you think he will change the things he does because you don't like them?
> And if so, is that right? To restrict someone's individuality to YOUR taste, because you don't like what you see?
> Are you really THAT insecure?
> 
> I understand you think you have free speech backing you up, but hell if that is the case, then when you are done, i am sure we could find enough people who could pick apart every aspect of your personality and physical person until there is nothing left but a shell of a person around a ball of pure insecurity. And it would just be playing by your so called "rules".
> 
> This is, interestingly enough, the same tactic that religious extremists use to get their point across...
> 
> /logicbomb



I'm inclined to chalk this up to "this is all in text, so my tone got misconstrued" but...

Jesus titty fucking Christ. Seriously??? People were being a bunch of fucking pricks in here, so I figured I'd spin it off into some silly chiding to lighten the mood. I guess I was wrong in assuming that someone who's groped their cock through their pants during a video interview for a laugh, would have a sense of humor about such things. By all means though, turn it into some big bullshit freedom of speech thing. Hey, at least you got one thing out of the exchange, you now know that you've totally still got brown nosing fans on here willing to get your back and totally give someone bad rep (ooooo) if they dare joke around with you in a way you don't like. So... rock on with that... I guess.


----------



## CloudAC

My mind is actually blown that its not on the internet yet. What sorcery is this, Sumerian?!


----------



## Paper_Champion23

Yupp, I actually find this an extreme accomplishment. Never have i seen a new album NOT get leaked before its release. 

Whats more surprising is now that its been released (sort of). It still hasnt shown up hahahahaha


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Joeywilson said:


> 90% of thread:
> 
> "GODFUKDAM BULB WEN WILL PERIPHER GET A REEAl vocalist like WHITECHAPLE?! Stop trying to be Justin BEIber. GOD! And will there be an instrumental album because it sounds WAY MORE DJENT without emo singing NO OFFENSE!.... Can I still suck your dick tho?"
> 
> That being said, I'm really excited to hear this record.



I don't get this. I've always seen people post positive comments about Spencer in this thread, more so than negative at least...


----------



## Dayviewer

IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II


----------



## matt397

Dayviewer said:


> IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II



Oh snap


----------



## drmosh

Lern2swim said:


> I'm inclined to chalk this up to "this is all in text, so my tone got misconstrued" but...
> 
> Jesus titty fucking Christ. Seriously??? People were being a bunch of fucking pricks in here, so I figured I'd spin it off into some silly chiding to lighten the mood. I guess I was wrong in assuming that someone who's groped their cock through their pants during a video interview for a laugh, would have a sense of humor about such things. By all means though, turn it into some big bullshit freedom of speech thing. Hey, at least you got one thing out of the exchange, you now know that you've totally still got brown nosing fans on here willing to get your back and totally give someone bad rep (ooooo) if they dare joke around with you in a way you don't like. So... rock on with that... I guess.



yeah, all those people giving you bad rep are brown nosing. They aren't giving rep because you said some dumb stuff and are now back-pedalling.


----------



## Joeywilson

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I don't get this. I've always seen people post positive comments about Spencer in this thread, more so than negative at least...


 
Fair, I probably should have worded that differently as I haven't fowllowed the thread closley enough to justify that number. I just recall quite a few times where I would peek in and there would be a huge amount of Spencer hate with no real reason other than the face that he has a higher vocal range.


----------



## Ben.Last

drmosh said:


> yeah, all those people giving you bad rep are brown nosing. They aren't giving rep because you said some dumb stuff and are now back-pedalling.



I'm not back-pedalling at all. As I said, right in the beginning of that post you just quoted, I understand this is by and large because I was communicating through text and my intent got misconstrued. But, yes, still brown nosing. I'd be willing to bet that at least 3 of the 4 neg comments (yep... ALL THOSE PEOPLE... all 4) I got had more to do with Misha's reply to me than they did with my post. 

I don't need to back pedal, my sense of humor is readily apparent from past posts. Sometimes people misconstrue it (again, text communication and all that). I'm aware of that. More often than not, in my humble opinion, it's because the recipient is a fucking moron. But I try to learn from those instances and clarify more the next time. But, even with all that understanding, I'm sorry, it still comes down to...

Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## hypotc

Dayviewer said:


> IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II



IT HAS BEGUN!


----------



## bulb

Lern2swim: Call me crazy but where is the joke?

You said "Yeah. I see him wearing them in every video he's in, and roll my eyes every time. That's exactly what I was talking about. I'd be happy to discuss the douchiness of white sunglasses with him any time. Your guys music=good, white sunglasses=douchekit"

There isn't anything saying just kidding about that. Sorry dude, but if your intention was to put that out there as a joke, it failed miserably. I would be more than happy to help you construct a sentence that gets your point across, because right now if you go back and read your first post, and then your recent ones, it looks like Back Pedal Inc. all over this thread.

Here is a friendly example:
"Yeah. I see him wearing them in every video he's in, and roll my eyes every time. *That's exactly what I was talking about.* (get rid of that line, it makes it seem like you are continuing a point you started, which you were btw, but whatever) I'd be happy to discuss the douchiness of white sunglasses with him any time. Your guys music=good, white sunglasses=douchekit

*jk* (see that part lets people know you werent serious, lawl!)"


That one's a freebie, the next one will cost ya!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Dayviewer said:


> IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II


----------



## CloudAC

Dayviewer said:


> IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II



OOOOOOOMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## osmosis2259

Dayviewer said:


> IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II



At least its not a leak! Still doing pretty good Misha!

Can't wait to listen to this when I get home tonight. Still not going to be the same as having the actual copy though for sure


----------



## space frog

All this drama is stupid. Lern2swim doesnt like white sunglasses, why the fuck should the fact that spencer wears some change his opinion? And why compare him to religious extremists for that? Fuck I don't like white sunglasses either and I won't go suicide bombing tomorrow wtf... 

Anyways, Have a Blast sounds great, listening to the full stream atm


----------



## hypotc

Misha, did you know that those guys were going to put up a stream of the album?


.. and you didn't tell us?


----------



## Ben.Last

bulb said:


> Lern2swim: Call me crazy but where is the joke?
> 
> You said "Yeah. I see him wearing them in every video he's in, and roll my eyes every time. That's exactly what I was talking about. I'd be happy to discuss the douchiness of white sunglasses with him any time. Your guys music=good, white sunglasses=douchekit"
> 
> There isn't anything saying just kidding about that. Sorry dude, but if your intention was to put that out there as a joke, it failed miserably. I would be more than happy to help you construct a sentence that gets your point across, because right now if you go back and read your first post, and then your recent ones, it looks like Back Pedal Inc. all over this thread.
> 
> Here is a friendly example:
> "Yeah. I see him wearing them in every video he's in, and roll my eyes every time. *That's exactly what I was talking about.* (get rid of that line, it makes it seem like you are continuing a point you started, which you were btw, but whatever) I'd be happy to discuss the douchiness of white sunglasses with him any time. Your guys music=good, white sunglasses=douchekit
> 
> *jk* (see that part lets people know you werent serious, lawl!)"
> 
> 
> That one's a freebie, the next one will cost ya!



Yeah. Thanks for that. (somewhat jk here, but in a playful way) I thought the tone of my posts as a whole was clear (my fault for expecting the tone of multiple posts to be put together by anyone else reading in the first place). It wasn't clear enough, obviously. (Totally serious here (is there cute internet lingo for "totally serious"?))

JK wouldn't have really been accurate for my tone either (because white sunglasses are douchey, it's just that their douchiness doesn't really matter). Maybe a smiley. I'll have to look through them and pick the perfect one next time. (jk here again, but still in a playful way)

 probably would have done the job this time. (Totally serious that this would have done the job but also lmfao about the prospect that we need to include smileys in order to communicate with each other)


----------



## bulb

hypotc said:


> Misha, did you know that those guys were going to put up a stream of the album?
> 
> 
> .. and you didn't tell us?



Hey, cmon, we get to keep some secrets too!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I've got this shit cranked with headphones on and god fucking damnit you did a good job Misha. I am not disappointed in any way, this is amazing!!!!!


----------



## bulb

Enjoy the stream guys, we are really proud of this album, and we know its a grower, much like our favorite body part, so spend some time with it, get to know it, take it out to dinner, and THEN fuck it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dayviewer said:


> IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II



So much win and the audio quality isn't even bad.


----------



## bhakan

Since there is (what I think is) an official stream, does that mean the album has officially made it to release with no leaks?


----------



## crg123

YES YES YES!

Seriously though, this is such an amazing album. Can't wait till my pre-order comes in so I can take it on the go!

Edit: Lol its actually pretty funny to listen to it and watch Beavis and Butthead do their thing...


----------



## eventhetrees

Oh fuck, listening to that stream. Goodbye world, see you in 69 minutes


----------



## hypotc

bhakan said:


> Since there is (what I think is) an official stream, does that mean the album has officially made it to release with no leaks?



I believe you are correct!


----------



## Fat-Elf

GOD DAMMIT! You were right. The Luke's version of FpM fucking sucked. I love how I hated this track when I first heard the live version but right now this is my favorite of the album. The chorus is maybe the best thing ever written.. by Spencer? If that is the case, then I wouldn't mind if he writes everything from now on.


----------



## Nerd Destroyer

God dammit, I had plans this afternoon. 

NOT ANYMORE

sounds fucking awesome so far


----------



## hypotc

Fat-Elf said:


> GOD DAMMIT! You were right. The Luke's version of FpM fucking sucked. I love how I hated this track when I first heard the live version but right now this is my favorite of the album. The chorus is maybe the best thing ever written.. by Spencer? If that is the case, then I wouldn't mind if he writes everything from now on.



The Facepalm Mute wasn't Luke's master. It was a demo they recorded over a year ago.

Check it:


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Misha, I would like to thank you for doing Luck as a Constant the justice that it deserves. Has always been one of my top 5 favorite songs of all time, and now it's even better.

**EDIT: ACOUSTIC GUITARS?! IN MY HEAVIES?! Awesome


----------



## rgaRyan

I just pooped a lil bit.


----------



## Fat-Elf

hypotc said:


> The Facepalm Mute wasn't Luke's master. It was a demo they recorded over a year ago.



It wasn't? Well, what is said, is said. The album version is still thousand times better but now it is kinda understandable as the leaked version was just a demo.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Listening through my big studio monitors



FUCK. YES.


----------



## eventhetrees

So far I gotta say the production is MASSIVE, can't wait to hear it in full quality, soundcloud is incredible thus far. Great fucking job Periphery. Those worried about the aggression, the first 5 minutes should solve that :|



MiPwnYew said:


> Listening through my big studio monitors
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK. YES.




Mine aren't set up at the moment, but I'll be listening to this a billion times anywhere and everywhere


----------



## Ambit

I'm stuck at work for the next four hours, then I have to take a bus across LA, theeeeeeeennnnnnn I can partake and give it a listen.


----------



## eventhetrees

Misha is brilliant:

"Periphery II: This Time It's Personal's release was sponsored by Tampax."


----------



## MABGuitar

Fuck I gotta say this stream makes me even more exited to get my physical copy! I'm guessing the solo in have a blast! is Guthries'? Holy fuck it's awesome either way.


----------



## Dayviewer

Done with my first listen, this album for me, is absolutely perfectly balanced with heaviness and melody/mellow parts , it's just brilliant, can't really say more about it, i'm done, haha 
Oh wait one more thing, the ending of this album, is HEAVY


----------



## wannabguitarist

bulb said:


> Enjoy the stream guys, we are really proud of this album, and we know its a grower, much like our favorite body part, so spend some time with it, get to know it, take it out to dinner, and THEN fuck it.



You guys fucking killed it with this album. It's ridiculously awesome


----------



## MarkPopkie

Just ripped the stream and threw it on a cd... i'm at work and can't listen to it yet. this will be the most epic commute EVER.


----------



## Evil Weasel

rgaRyan said:


> I just pooped a lil bit.


I lost my lunch in my pants.

Have to go to bed soon for work in the morning. Will have to listen to it tomorrow sadly.


----------



## bulb

Thanks a lot guys!!



MABGuitar said:


> Fuck I gotta say this stream makes me even more exited to get my physical copy! I'm guessing the solo in have a blast! is Guthries'? Holy fuck it's awesome either way.



The second solo is Guthrie's the inferior first one closer to the beginning is mine haha!


----------



## gordonbombay

ZOMG!! NEW PERIPHERY ALBUM STREAMING IN FULL!!!!! | A/V | Metal Injection


----------



## Shaunheiser

Spencer's vocals are goddamn magnificent.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW YEA


----------



## Insanity

I'm so happy this lived up to the hype I made for myself. 
Thanks alot guys for this album. Its fantastic


----------



## Drakt

I preordered (uk) but theres no way i coulda waited that long, worried the quality on the stream wouldnt be good enough but HOLY FUCK.

Turned the lights off, put on the first track and its like my face fell off through joy.
Spencer has shot into my top vocals ever list, i can only imagine they'll grow more on me as the weeks go by.
Seriously awesome job!


----------



## chinnybob

is the ragnarok outro taken from racecar?


----------



## eventhetrees

bulb said:


> Enjoy the stream guys, we are really proud of this album, and we know its a grower, much like our favorite body part, so spend some time with it, get to know it, take it out to dinner, and THEN fuck it.



Hate to break it to you buddy but this album in fact is NOT a grower. It fucking slays!!! 

Nothing but positive vibes for me from the start. It's different than the first, but not that far off, just an improvement on EVERYONE'S part. 

Luck as a Constant, fuck yes. 

(I'm only saying this half way through cause I already wanna start the album over to hear songs again!)


----------



## JakePeriphery

chinnybob said:


> is the ragnarok outro taken from racecar?



Yup, I wanted to do something thematic to that song...

I'm glad you guys are digging it. Thank you!


----------



## VILARIKA

Dayviewer said:


> IT'S STREAMING MUTHAFUCKAS Periphery - Periphery II



You done good kid. You done good.


----------



## MABGuitar

eventhetrees said:


> (I'm only saying this half way through cause I already wanna start the album over to hear songs again!)



Same here haha! I'm almost at the end, every song is awesome as hell.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Facepalm Mute sounds soooo much better than the version that leaked. So glad since it was the track I was least hyped about and it turned out to be soo damn awesome.

Grats to Periphery for an awesome release!


----------



## gordonbombay

The songs are amazing, but what is impressing me the most out the gate besides the mix is Jakes incredible interludes that perfectly compliment the chaos of the songs with a calm reflective atmosphere. 

Fuck me "Ji" is insane. The verse is soo jammin.


----------



## drmosh

Holy fuck, this is so damn good.


----------



## bhakan

JakePeriphery said:


> Yup, I wanted to do something thematic to that song...
> 
> I'm glad you guys are digging it. Thank you!


Ragnarok blew my mind. The racecar outro, plus the revisit of the intro was really cool. Actually, everything is absolutely amazing so far (a little over halfway through). Amazing album guys, and congrats to Sumerian etc. on making it to release without a leak.


----------



## drmosh

so, which songs have guest solos again? I'm dying to hear Wes's.

I shit, I guess I found Guthrie's. Daaaaamn.

and the bass tone is so good, and I am very glad I can hear it so clearly


----------



## JakePeriphery

drmosh said:


> so, which songs have guest solos again? I'm dying to hear Wes's



Wes did Mile Zero.


----------



## bhakan

Guthrie- Have A Blast
Petrucci- Erised
Wes- Mile Zero

If I'm not mistaken


----------



## JakePeriphery

I highly recommend listening to it first song to last on your first listen


----------



## drmosh

JakePeriphery said:


> I highly recommend listening to it first song to last on your first listen



I will certainly do that. I keep wanting to go back to the start though and listen again.

Loving the mix too, so clear and sharp.

Also, matt has outdone himself.


----------



## Shaunheiser

I can't even believe how thick and meaty the production of this album is. It might be one of the best produced records I've ever heard, that AxeFX 2 sounds siiiiick.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Is the 2nd solo on Erised the Petrucci's?

Edit: Epoch, more like Epic(h).


----------



## bulb

2nd solo on erised is petrucci, first one is mine


----------



## drmosh

Shaunheiser said:


> I can't even believe how thick and meaty the production of this album is. It might be one of the best produced records I've ever heard, that AxeFX 2 sounds siiiiick.



Keep in mind it's via the power amp of a 5150 and a mic'd cab


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> Keep in mind it's via the power amp of a 5150 and a mic'd cab



EVH 5150III to be precise!


----------



## Ambit

ugh im busy at work selling gold & silver while watching everyone here have their best day ever.


----------



## Dayviewer

Fat-Elf said:


> Is the 2nd solo on Erised the Petrucci's?


Thought that was a pretty easy one to recognize, but who did the second one on Luck As A Constant? pretty sure the first one is Misha anyway, both nice solos for sure though haha


----------



## Zippoman

Fucking petrucci.


----------



## lava

I have to admit I had my doubts about this album, but I was totally wrong and it is awesome! Those who said it's not quite as heavy as the first album and a bit more proggy, well, they were right and that is *exactly* was I was hoping for. I had a feeling that the greater input of Mrak and Jake would influence the band in that direction. Nice job Misha, Jake, this is a really cool album.


----------



## noobstix

DAC at the ready.... let's do this


----------



## bulb

Dayviewer said:


> Thought that was a pretty easy one to recognize, but who did the second one on Luck As A Constant? pretty sure the first one is Misha anyway, both nice solos for sure though haha



Second solo is Jake's!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Acoustic guitar on Froggin' Bullfish? Thing that I would have never excepted to be heard on a Periphery record. Also, that was supposed to be my djent-band's trademark.


----------



## gordonbombay

bulb said:


> Second solo is Jake's!



From the bridge on in that song everyone shines. It's sooo fucking krispy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fat-Elf said:


> Acoustic guitar on Froggin' Bullfish? Thing that I would have never excepted to be heard on a Periphery record. Also, that was supposed to be my djent-band's trademark.



Bah, but my band's already done it (though that stuff can not be found in the internets yet...)

I'm at Ragnarok. This one's legitimately heavy!


----------



## Dayviewer

bulb said:


> Second solo is Jake's!


Nice!


----------



## Paper_Champion23

Omg im not even listening to it right now. Im listening to the entire first album first!


----------



## MABGuitar

Just finished listening to the whole album from the beginning to the end... This is the most pleased I've been of a new album after Opeth's watershed and I can't decide which one I prefer yet (And tbh I'm leaning towards Perihery)!


----------



## space frog

Masamune beginning riff = moonstar huh?


----------



## bulb

it IS moonstar silly, just as a complete song


----------



## Jonathan20022

You know, listening to the stream was awesome but very underwhelming. I found a version online and now listening through my best headphones as one collective piece of music it really found it's place with me. The first record was such a grower for me, every song grew on me over time, I honestly feel the same vibe from this record. But I love it so far, that's the only difference between the first and this record.

Froggin Bullfish is probably my favorite on the record ATM. I'm on my 2nd listen on Ji right now, and it sounds so much better like this.

The stream is the record yes, but I don't think it does it the justice of listening to it through your own setups in optimal sound quality.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Okay, first listen done. First of all, definitely not a grower for me at least To speak the truth, wasn't really that convinced by the previews but should have believed when you guys said that we need to hear the full 69 minutes. There isn't a single filler track imo and the whole album feels as even tighter package as the first album was. The production is really top-notch and I think that is really the only problem with the album that it makes the first album sound pretty obsolete but hopefully I can get used to it over time.

Nevertheless, be proud. Definitely the album of the year (for me at least) and going to pick it up as soon as it gets released here. Hope to see you guys live again somewhere in the future. Dying to hear Facepalm Mute.


----------



## Nerd Destroyer

can we all just take a moment and talk about how awesome ragnarok + the gods must be crazy! are?

hnnghhnghnghnhhhhh


----------



## brutalwizard

I am speechless and i am only half way through have a blast


----------



## Paul666

WHOOOOOUUAT.

I just finished listening to the new album with my best headphones in a nice dark room with candles .. 

Need some minutes to find the right words to say how amazing it is. I love everything .. Sponce's vocals are purely amazing. 

Thank you Misha 
Thank you Mark 
Thank you Jake 
Thank you Matt 
And of course, thank you Nolly


----------



## bulb

Thanks guys! It's really cool to see people's first time opinions, and i really do still believe this album is a grower due to the sheer density and length (god i still just think of penises when i say that)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

@Paul666: You didn't thank Taylor...


----------



## anomynous

Can't decide which song is the best.


----------



## anomynous

Kenji20022 said:


> You know, listening to the stream was awesome but very underwhelming. I found a version online and now listening through my best headphones as one collective piece of music it really found it's place with me. The first record was such a grower for me, every song grew on me over time, I honestly feel the same vibe from this record. But I love it so far, that's the only difference between the first and this record.
> 
> Froggin Bullfish is probably my favorite on the record ATM. I'm on my 2nd listen on Ji right now, and it sounds so much better like this.
> 
> The stream is the record yes, but I don't think it does it the justice of listening to it through your own setups in optimal sound quality.



The version online is a rip of the stream.........


----------



## eventhetrees

Just finished my first listen. I'm a little bit sad it even has to end!  haha Shit get's pretty Admiral Angry toward the end eh?? 

I want to congratulate and thank every member and person involved in making this record. It is absolutely immense and honestly on my first listen it's a 8.7/10. The thing I love the most is that, no filler tracks, all killer (while being 69 minutes) and you guys have so much room to GROW. Spencers vocals have improved SO much in such a short time and are still constantly just getting better and better. It keeps the future of Periphery from my perspective as a fan very bright and exciting. 

Rangarok though. That track needs to come with a warning. Had painful goosebumps throughout but ESPECIALLY there.

Tonally - waiting to own the actual CD and listen to it everywhere to find things to pick at, but honestly at first listen I am able to just ENJOY the music and not think about it. 

Thank you Periphery and best of luck with this album!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

anomynous said:


> The version online is a rip of the stream.........



Yea, but if you listen to the rip, you really can't listen to it as a whole album due to the annoying laps between songs. It doesn't flow the same way.


----------



## ScottyB724

must... resist... till tonight.. to have the traditional burn n cruise sesh ritual..


----------



## eventhetrees

bulb said:


> Thanks guys! It's really cool to see people's first time opinions, and i really do still believe this album is a grower due to the sheer density and length (god i still just think of penises when i say that)



I think it takes many listens to digest and process. But its not a grower in the sense of growing to take a liking to it, cause that happened almost instantly. So I think grower isn't the right word. Takes time to process? Yes, hence people will have to listen to it at least 10 times before they're head stops spinning and they can make sense of what they just heard haha.


----------



## Paul666

Kurkkuviipale said:


> @Paul666: You didn't thank Taylor...



i'm sorry 

Of course, thank you Taylor for this really mind blowin' sound. 
And thank you JP, Guthrie, Wes ... and everyone who was involved. This record made my year


----------



## bulb

Haha sure, i can understand that as well, and i agree it is just a lot to process!


----------



## bulb

ScottyB724 said:


> must... resist... till tonight.. to have the traditional burn n cruise sesh ritual..



This album is considerably better if you partake hehe


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea, but if you listen to the rip, you really can't listen to it as a whole album due to the annoying laps between songs. It doesn't flow the same way.



We definitely intended for the album to be listened to from start to finish, so those gaps are definitely ruining the "experience" that we intended, the cd will fix that hehe!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Thank you Misha et al for an amazing album, I'm looking forward to being ear-fucked (the good kind) for months with this. And send my thanks to Spencer if you read this/get the chance. He's official my favorite vocalist right now, easily up there as one of my favorites EVER. He truly kicks ass


----------



## gordonbombay

Will the lyrics be printed in the booklet? I am super pleased so far with all the concepts and ideas that i'm hearing being touched on lyrically, especially in "Masamune", seems very existential.


----------



## space frog

bulb said:


> it IS moonstar silly, just as a complete song



DERP 

the album sounds cool, in all honesty better than I thought it would, I'll need a couple listens to make up my mind completely about it, but so far huge props on the leads and solos, probably the highlight of this one for me, they are epic.


----------



## bulb

gordonbombay said:


> Will the lyrics be printed in the booklet? I am super pleased so far with all the concepts and ideas that i'm hearing being touched on lyrically, especially in "Masamune", seems very existential.



Muramasa, Ragnarok and Masamune are 3 parts to a little story/concept that we decided to sneak into the album.

And yes the physical AND digital booklet will have all the lyrics!


----------



## rgaRyan

You guys put Final Fantasy references into the titles, but show no love for teh Skyrimz 

Edit: Screw what I just said, I heard Guthrie's solo just now. Makes up for it.


----------



## bulb

I shouldn't give this away, but the 3 song concept relates to skyrim haha


----------



## eventhetrees

At the end of the summer people will ask me, how did you get in shape man, what your secret?

I'll look at them and say Periphery II: This Time It's Personal. (with a side of balance diet, exercise and green tea haha). but seriously, this is gonna make an amazing work out soundtrack as well, so crushing.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> I shouldn't give this away, but the 3 song concept relates to skyrim haha



No fucking way..


----------



## RagtimeDandy

We're not listening...TO OUR SELLLLVESSSSSS! God fucking damnit that is a perfect opening, literally send chills down your spine!


----------



## rgaRyan

bulb said:


> I shouldn't give this away, but the 3 song concept relates to skyrim haha


YES. Win. This album will make playing Skyrim so much better.


----------



## Paper_Champion23

rgaRyan said:


> You guys put Final Fantasy references into the titles, but show no love for teh Skyrimz
> 
> Edit: Screw what I just said, I heard Guthrie's solo just now. Makes up for it.



Actually....well they could be for them now that i think about it lol. But Muramasa and Masamune are famous swordsmiths. 

But....seeing as all 3 swords are rediculously powerful in any FF game, yea....


----------



## Jonathan20022

bulb said:


> We definitely intended for the album to be listened to from start to finish, so those gaps are definitely ruining the "experience" that we intended, the cd will fix that hehe!


 

Exactly my point, you don't understand how many times I've heard the Self Titled like that and how much better it is without pause from beginning to end.

When there's those pauses, I seriously feel like I heard more of the interludes on this downloaded version than I did on the stream. It might not be the same version as the stream, but either way. It doesn't change the matter of the album.

Ragnarok, holy fuck. That and Froggin Bullfish are seriously up there right now, and like another poster said, you wanna go back and listen to a single track many times but It's better to hear it as a whole so I'll be patient haha.

Misha, mind telling us which songs have which tunings and which ones use 6/7's? I'm going to be covering a number of these tracks, from what I can hear there's a lot of 6 string work on this record, which is awesome.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Paper_Champion23 said:


> Actually....well they could be for them now that i think about it lol. But Muramasa and Masamune are famous swordsmiths.
> 
> But....seeing as all 3 swords are rediculously powerful in any FF game, yea....



I thought Masamune might be a reference to "Manamune" in League of Legends...that clears that up lol


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Lol, someone already covered the Petrucci solo. Not perfect, but definitely good!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Lol, someone already covered the Petrucci solo. Not perfect, but definitely good!




This has been driving me nuts about people covering the new album before its out. There's atleast ten covers of like 30 second clips...I don't see the point. I have no reason to learn a fragment; a fragment of a song means nothing without the context of the whole


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

RagtimeDandy said:


> This has been driving me nuts about people covering the new album before its out. There's atleast ten covers of like 30 second clips...I don't see the point. I have no reason to learn a fragment; a fragment of a song means nothing without the context of the whole



Driving you nuts?  First world problems...


----------



## eventhetrees

I know Ji is the only 8 string song. But is even rangarok only in G#? I need to get my 7 out again and check, cause that and a couple other moments sound so LOW, maybe its just the fullness in the production. But the very end of Masamune, i see what you did there, and you did it well


----------



## btbamthewell

Only 3 tracks in and loving it so far! So many layers to digest! 

Also I saw some of the comments on facebook about the leak. Seriously dick move to admit to someone you like/respect that you're stealing/ripping them off. 

Even some of the comments on here kind of annoyed me. Misha/Jake taking their time to come on here and talk to fans and people blatantly hoping the album leaks.


----------



## brutalwizard

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Lol, someone already covered the Petrucci solo. Not perfect, but definitely good!




this kid posted his paul gilbert cover here once.

cant believe someone already sounded this out


----------



## TroubleOnDookieIsland

Ive been a huge Peripheral and bulb fan for a while now and absolutely love the debut, I can really say that you guys have progressed a great deal since then and I'm really digging this new, fully realized sound. Can really tell the influences from everyone in the band, definitely a great group effort. Amazing album!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Driving you nuts?  First world problems...



Lol very true statement there, but I can't tell you how many times I've been on Youtube looking up Periphery stuff, and there's SO. MANY. covers that are like 30 second. "DERPETY DERP COVERS 20 SECOND OF MASAMUNE!"  I want The Walk live version, not 30 second of a song no ones even heard yet.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Hey Bulb, I'm just wondering if there's a reason you use a lot of quiet interludes with an electronic drum sample in it? Are those like song ideas that seem to work well as a bridge between two main songs, or are they like an afterthought of how to join the two songs? The reason I ask is I was talking to my brother the other day and he's just getting into you guys and said "Okay the songs are awesome but what's the deal with the electronic drum things? I'm expecting 50 Cent to start rapping over it lol"


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

RagtimeDandy said:


> Lol very true statement there, but I can't tell you how many times I've been on Youtube looking up Periphery stuff, and there's SO. MANY. covers that are like 30 second. "DERPETY DERP COVERS 20 SECOND OF MASAMUNE!"  I want The Walk live version, not 30 second of a song no ones even heard yet.



Well I get where you're coming, but covering a solo is really a different thing in my books.


----------



## metal_sam14

I am floored, I actually have no words for how much I am loving this album. 

After all the anticipation (even more than Koloss) it lived up to the hype, and then some!

Congrats to all the Periphery Boys, plus Nolly and Taylor L for the release, you guys should be very proud


----------



## rgaRyan

RagtimeDandy said:


> Hey Bulb, I'm just wondering if there's a reason you use a lot of quiet interludes with an electronic drum sample in it? Are those like song ideas that seem to work well as a bridge between two main songs, or are they like an afterthought of how to join the two songs? The reason I ask is I was talking to my brother the other day and he's just getting into you guys and said "Okay the songs are awesome but what's the deal with the electronic drum things? I'm expecting 50 Cent to start rapping over it lol"


My guess is to give the album some variation and depth. Constant heavy guitar riffs and blast beats can get tiring, so the mellow bits are a bit of a "cool down".

And they sound awesome as fuck.


----------



## lava

RagtimeDandy said:


> Hey Bulb, I'm just wondering if there's a reason you use a lot of quiet interludes with an electronic drum sample in it? Are those like song ideas that seem to work well as a bridge between two main songs, or are they like an afterthought of how to join the two songs? The reason I ask is I was talking to my brother the other day and he's just getting into you guys and said "Okay the songs are awesome but what's the deal with the electronic drum things? I'm expecting 50 Cent to start rapping over it lol"



I guess it's all about perspective. Sounds like Telefon Tel Aviv to me. Which is about the opposite of 50 Cent.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

rgaRyan said:


> My guess is to give the album some variation and depth. Constant heavy guitar riffs and blast beats can get tiring, so the mellow bits are a bit of a "cool down".
> 
> And they sound awesome as fuck.



See, I completely agree with the guitar/synth/keyboard, etc. side of it, but why ALSO the electronic drums? I'm not complaining at all, I actually enjoy it, but I can see where it would make people go wtf is this?


----------



## rgaRyan

RagtimeDandy said:


> See, I completely agree with the guitar/synth/keyboard, etc. side of it, but why ALSO the electronic drums? I'm not complaining at all, I actually enjoy it, but I can see where it would make people go wtf is this?


Because real acoustic drums would not go well with electronic parts.
Get Jake in here, he did the electronic stuff


----------



## Amerikhastan

Great album, loving every track. Can't help but notice how the end of Petrucci's solo in Erised sounds like a lick from the beginning of the Under A Glass Moon solo haha.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

rgaRyan said:


> Because real acoustic drums would not go well with electronic parts.
> Get Jake in here, he did the electronic stuff



By Jake I'm assuming you mean Bowen? Mr. Bowen where are ya! I feel like Misha put my on ignore after the Sumerian leak comment a few days ago  Derp lol


----------



## sakeido

dunno. I hope its a grower. 

time has taught me that, ultimately, the most enjoyable and satisfying boners are the ones that take awhile to come on. they are a little uncertain at first but then can rage for hours. popping an instant woody like a hormonal 14 year old usually isn't as gratifying in the end because it goes as quickly as it starts

waiting til I get home and can listen to my monitors..


----------



## rgaRyan

RagtimeDandy said:


> By Jake I'm assuming you mean Bowen? Mr. Bowen where are ya! I feel like Misha put my on ignore after the Sumerian leak comment a few days ago  Derp lol


Yes, Jedi Bowen.

Fuckin' stream doesn't work for me now. I paused to talk to someone, 5 songs left to go, now none of them play. That makes me go wtf.


----------



## lava

RagtimeDandy said:


> See, I completely agree with the guitar/synth/keyboard, etc. side of it, but why ALSO the electronic drums? I'm not complaining at all, I actually enjoy it, but I can see where it would make people go wtf is this?



Why would electronic drums make people go "wtf is this"? They made me go "oh cool, they switched up to some awesomely artificial drums, what an interesting contrast".


----------



## Khoi

god damnit, I'm in the middle of an online lecture right now, and I'm about to mute it just to listen to this FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## isispelican

this is fucking unreal, FUCKING UNREAL!


----------



## youshy

Well, i'm done.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

lava said:


> Why would electronic drums make people go "wtf is this"? They made me go "oh cool, they switched up to some awesomely artificial drums, what an interesting contrast".



My assumption would be genre expectations. You don't hear alot of that stuff in metal. Personally I don't give a fuck, progressive music SHOULD make people go wtf? as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Rook

Misha, what software are the piano sounds from?

I'd say the synths too but I'm guess that's all your Virus 

Thanks for answering my question about mastering so concisely by the way, its so awesome that you went to the levels you did to answer, and I appreciate that 

EDIT: Just noticed the Racecar reference, well played sir.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

listened to it.. while it was a progression from the last record, im still finding myself only liking 3 songs off the album as i did with their debut.


----------



## gordonbombay

RagtimeDandy said:


> My assumption would be genre expectations. You don't hear alot of that stuff in metal. Personally I don't give a fuck, progressive music SHOULD make people go wtf? as far as I'm concerned



What? It seems like you just found out about music yesterday. Ignorance must be bliss.


----------



## rgaRyan

Ibanezsam4 said:


> listened to it.. while it was a progression from the last record, im still finding myself only liking 3 songs off the album as i did with their debut.


The Gods, and Ibanezsam4, must be crazy.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

gordonbombay said:


> What? It seems like you just found out about music yesterday. Ignorance must be bliss.



That doesn't even make sense to what I said lol, I'm saying my thoughts on why people might be turned off by electronic sounding drums - not my own opinion on the matter. Thought that was pretty obvious...


----------



## Sephiroth952

Omg Have A Blast sent a chill right down my spine!!!!!!

Edit: oh man that truce solo.....


----------



## JosephAOI

I LOVE IT. Excellent songwriting and very well paced. I love the way the album opens with that gripping vocal line and electronic riff. I'm really really digging Facepalm Mute, Scarlet, Ragnarok, The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised, and Mile Zero. Wes' solo was amazing, and of course Petrucci and Govan's? Marvelous. I loved all the riffs in The Gods. Excellently voiced chords throughout the whole song and perfect notes in the perfect spots. Spencer's vocals on Ragnarok, and Erised are mind blowing. He's improved so much it's difficult to make the connection from the S/T to this.

My only complaints however are in Ji, and Masamune. While I like both of these songs a lot, there's one thing about each that really bug me. In Ji, the transition from the verse riffs to the chorus sound kind of sloppy. It just sort of goes to the chorus, it doesn't exactly feel like a real transition. Maybe I just need to listen to it more though.

On Masamune, the way it ends (and the whole album) really bugs me. I'm as much a fan of sweet brutal riffs as the next guy on SSO but it just doesn't seem a great idea to end a Periphery album with. I was hoping for something so epic it would leave you completely breathless. Like on the S/T or Born Of Osiris' The Discovery, some crazy beautiful melodic ending that make you think "I NEED to listen to this album again. Right now." Instead, it was just the same riff repeated for like 2 minutes.

I know I'm just one guy on the internet and no one really cares about my opinion but I thought I'd put it out here for the fuck of it. Really though, I'm very very impressed with this album. Very good job, Misha. Extremely glad I pre-ordered it and I can't wait to see you guys at Slaughter here in Louisville.


----------



## grey dog

i first heard periphery yesterday, they sound pretty cool.


----------



## sakeido

rgaRyan said:


> The Gods, and Ibanezsam4, must be crazy.



i dunno man i thought the first album was complete and total ass. a bunch of songs that I knew were pretty great, horribly mixed with bad vocals to kill them extra dead. this new stuff doesn't even sound like the same band


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

luck as a constant and ragnarok are the best songs on the album imo.


----------



## Xplozive

If you couldnt recognize that last lick in the solo being petrucci's theres something wrong with you 

This album is sounding amazing and still on my first listen, luck as a constant is my favourite so far.


----------



## Ambit

STILL STUCK AT FUCKING WORK.


----------



## The Beard

^ ME TOO. GAH.


----------



## Dan Halen

Bulb....No Misha, Jake, and Mark(Because you guys are the only ones on the Forum),

I just want to say that you've partially had a hand in completing my life. The first part was the album's completion....the second part.....

was HOW FUCKING SOOOOLLLIIIIDDDD you made "Luck as a Constant". I think just for that song alone they should include Periphery in the constellations. Just fucking add stars to the universe until it outlines your bands logo. And for the icing on the cake...Guthrie Govan rips through Space/Time (An object Created by it's Master, Mr.Fiddles, a Tabby with a top hat, Cane, Monocle and many astral abilities) and takes your brain through a short, but unbelievable, Destructive Lightning Hurricane.

The ONLY thing that could have POSSIBLY made this Album Better....is a solo by Marty Friedman. One of the only men to have captured my heart as a guitarist. And if i had to i would put him on "Froggin' Bullfish".

Other than that ONE thing...it's more than Perfect. you guys All did a great job. thank you for completing my life....

And now I just have to wait for Mr. Ortiz to Release his Upcoming Amazingness.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Wow I can't beleive that is Spencer on Masamune during the super low growls.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Holy shit! I'm only up to Facepalmute, but I am loving this! Way more than I was expecting. Sorta takes me by surprise  Will be heading to the record store to grab this on the 3rd.


----------



## HighGain510

Jamming the stream right now. SO GOOD!


----------



## Sikthness

First listen through, sounds really good. This is going to need a lot more listens through to fully appreciate though, and definitely seems like an album best consumed in one sitting. Unfortunately, I've had a fuckin migraine all day, which is really hindering me from being fully engaged in the music. So ill have to show constraint and wait till tomorrow to give a proper listen. Oh and Luck as a Constant, Ragnarok, and the Gods Must be Crazy! is such a kick ass three song stretch.


----------



## Yaris

When Muramasa went into Have a Blast I bled anally.

BTW I preordered the album earlier this month.


----------



## piggins411

So much better than the first in my opinion. It just seemed more "together" and Spencer killed it this time around


----------



## bulb

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## matt397

I took the time to sit down an listen to the record in it's entirety and I am glad I did, because holy mary mother of fuck this album took me for a ride. I could sit here an try to pick out favorite tracks but I honestly can't. 

You guys have outdone yourselves.


----------



## Progfather

I'm not one to listen to albums before they arrive at my doorstep or before I purchase them on iTunes, but I couldn't resist listening to the streaming of the album. I must say that I am even more excited to hear this puppy in MP3 format. July 3rd couldn't come sooner.

Also, the production and mixing on this album is impeccable. You guys really brought your A-Game this time around. Although I love your first self-titled album to bits, it's good to hear a band gradually progress and evolve their sound. Bravo. Killer tones by the way! Spencer's vocals are fucking killer.


----------



## rgaRyan

I recorded every song and am currently putting them on my iPhone.


----------



## devolutionary

At work, fist raised, horns up, head moving, entire office looking at me funny... don't care, have Periphery. 

Fuck yes, boys. Fuck yes.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

rgaRyan said:


> I recorded every song and am currently putting them on my iPhone.



I have the entire album recorded as one massive file on my MP3 player


----------



## groovemasta

Sounds pretty awesome, I didn't give it my full attention I love the drum solo on that one song, better than s/t imo 


It kind of annoys me the cover is red though, all your music sounds blue


----------



## HighGain510

Getting the head unit swapped in my new Subie was already a priority, but I REALLY want to enjoy this album while listening to it in the car so looks like I need to get chopping on that now!  Stock head unit can't handle the awesomeness this record is pouring out! Listened to it twice all the way through, will listen again once I get my cd and my ears aren't fatigued but I'm really loving it. Amazing job to everyone involved!


----------



## isispelican

I encourage anyone to pick up a guitar right after listening to this album. I had the clearest mind and only cool riffs came out (and they werent all ripoffs xD)


----------



## rgaRyan

RagtimeDandy said:


> I have the entire album recorded as one massive file on my MP3 player


I separated them into their own files 

And made it a gapless album to boot.


----------



## C3Aye

Lol, love the tags (Hark Molcomb, buritos to go,poropoporo, progtacos are my favourites). Also, obviously the new album is awesome, currently on the third playthrough listening from the stream. Definitely going to buy a physical copy in the first week of release!


----------



## Dan Halen

isispelican said:


> I encourage anyone to pick up a guitar right after listening to this album. I had the clearest mind and only cool riffs came out (and they werent all ripoffs xD)



Fucking truth!


----------



## Fiction

Just got home with my copy.

Thanks Peripheries, That sneaky part to Muramasa JUST Kicked in.. Goosebumps 

This is going to be great, I need to get a nappy for preparation though.


----------



## ROAR

Have a Blast has like 7k plays,
Masamune has 2100. 

Great job

EDIT: in case no one understands, the further into the album, the more people quit listening. 


What fools


----------



## Dan Halen

Bulb how do you do the runs in the Intro part of Luck as a Constant? is it just a palm-muted, alt. picked run? I want to learn this so sooo bad it's ridiculous!!!


----------



## osmosis2259

Can't even describe this... I am just a happy listener

If I had to pick two words to describe the album it would be "absolutely beautiful "


----------



## Xplozive

Cannot wait to pick the physical copy up tomorrow from JB Hi Fi I want to know these lyrics. I can tell this album will be on repeat for a long time.


----------



## Marcus

Just went and picked it up, about to listen for the first time 
The disk is pretty funky








Just so there's no more confusion


----------



## kamello

Best. Action. Movie. Secuel. EVER! 











Misha, you guys outdone here, although I just finished my first listen today, it flowed so niceley 







groovemasta said:


> Sounds pretty awesome, I didn't give it my full attention I love the drum solo on that one song, better than s/t imo
> 
> 
> It kind of annoys me the cover is red though, all your music sounds blue




agreed  srsly, why a Red cover if Misha loves blue? (me too  )





edit: no solo's by Mrak? :c


----------



## rug

I can only assume they are going to totally nerd out on the 3rd album and have it be green, so their first three albums are RGB color scheme. 

I am exercising great patience and self control by not listening to the stream. Waiting for preorder. I've waited this long, I can wait juuuuuuust a little longer. I think.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Red is a more pissed off color than blue, this album is pissed off thus it's red.


----------



## ddtonfire

Masamune has the rhythmic pulsations of a lawn mower.


----------



## Ambit

Home from work, just wana say this is so goddamn good..... I had extremely high expectations and I'm still blown away. Like JESUS FUCKING CHRIST. You guys are the shiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## rgaRyan

Mrak was too busy getting chicks and playing Skyrim, murdering his wives.
No time for solo.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Mark can really play his ass off, I keep bugging him to write solos, hopefully he'll do some for Juggs.


----------



## eventhetrees

I just realized the drums are mixed from the perspective of if you were watching Matt play in a room or on stage, not the perspective of sitting behind a kit (which most albums are and the first album was).

This always throws me off when bands do this. I noticed the rumble of the floor tom on the right, but I'm like oh he either had 2 floor toms recording or they had fix changing it up while mixing. Then I realized the hi hat is on the right not left. Not a big deal at all, just Matt's drumming already is mind bending enough but hearing it all mirror'd makes air drumming confusing too, sounds aren't coming from the right places  hahaha.

OH, did he use a rack tom at all or just the floor. Sounds like there's no rack tom. Saves time when mixing/editing drums eh haha


----------



## rgaRyan

JakePeriphery said:


> Mark can really play his ass off, I keep bugging him to write solos, hopefully he'll do some for Juggs.


But by then, even more games will be out on Xbox and more chicks will be kneeling before him...





...bowing before him! Dirty minds.


----------



## groovemasta

JakePeriphery said:


> Red is a more pissed off color than blue, this album is pissed off thus it's red.



hah I understand.

Still sounds blue though :$

Oh and great work hah!


----------



## devolutionary

rgaRyan said:


> But by then, even more games will be out on Xbox and more chicks will be kneeling before him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...bowing before him! Dirty minds.



Well he is one sexy bitch


----------



## Ambit

this thread has more views than the "what are you listening to?" thread haha


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Hey Jake or Misha, how long are your sets gunna be during Summer Slaughter? Are we gunna get a good 45 min like with Protest the Hero or is it some unfortunately shorter length of time? You guys and like 2 other bands are my reason for going, as I'm sure is anyone else on this forum that is going, so we'd all love to see you guys for more than some opening act time!


----------



## JakePeriphery

30 minutes? Not sure could be more... we are playing new shit though.


----------



## devolutionary

Seriously, who do I have to skull fuck to get you guys to New Zealand? You got so close once! *sobs*


----------



## RagtimeDandy

JakePeriphery said:


> 30 minutes? Not sure could be more... we are playing new shit though.



I recommend opening with Murumasa. Or at least at the Palladium where I'll be going  Anyone who hasn't heard you guys is gunna get their minds decimated with that, it just grabS you by the throat like "WE ARE PERIPHERY AND THIS IS GOOD FUCKING MUSIC". Could easily be my favorite opening song on any album i've heard this year!


----------



## Prydogga

Sephiroth952 said:


> Omg Have A Blast sent a chill right down my spine!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: oh man that truce solo.....



Have a Blast is Guthrie Govan, you couldn't tell from the way it sounds?


----------



## TheFerryMan

so... Ragnarok. 


I expect Child support for the baby you put in me, Periphery.


----------



## slackerpo

bulb said:


> it IS moonstar silly, just as a complete song



that one was a keeper fosho.

this is most definitly a grower, cant wait for it to gayly flourish.


----------



## Valennic

Streaming it now.

Holy mother of christ. I'm smiling like a child in a candy store right now. Its just beautiful, I have no words for this. I'm in shock.


----------



## Dunloper

Amazing!

Sadly no Tiger


----------



## slackerpo

Dunloper said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Sadly no Tiger



true that...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JakePeriphery said:


> Red is a more pissed off color than blue, this album is pissed off thus it's red.



But blue would contrast so well with Scarlet!


----------



## Ambit

ragnarok is probably the most badass thing I've ever heard


----------



## RagtimeDandy

So Facepalm Mute was written by Spencer? Does he also play guitar? How many fucking guitarist are in this band lol


----------



## Dan Halen

JakePeriphery said:


> 30 minutes? Not sure could be more... we are playing new shit though.



Sick as FUCK!!! i dont think ive ever wanted any band to play mostly new stuff on a tour hahahaha. i think most bands should do a pretty even set of new and old but you guys just tore that down.

Since you did a lot of (or most of) the work with Luck as a Constant, what did you do in the intro riff? is it just Palm-muted Alt. picking? I really love that song, even way back on the demos. i just couldn't ever figure that one part out. 

you guys really brought it to life in the end. and you destroyed this Album. i dont think any of us could be happier.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Dan Halen said:


> you guys really brought it to life in the end. and you destroyed this Album. i dont think any of us could be happier.



This. It's very rare my expectations are met and exceeded. My expectations got shattered by this album, you guy stepped your game up so much . Last time I was this impressed with an album was PTH's Scurrilous...it's been far too long since I've had good new music lol


----------



## osmosis2259

The Gods Must Be Crazy! should be the next single. I'm already singing the chorus


----------



## slackerpo

i think mile zero will make the cut for me...back to back with moonstar, is the way you close a show...

ill be god daaaamn!


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

I've been stuck at 3.20-4.10 in Ragnarok for the past 20 minutes. I can't get past it. It's so... jesus christ.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Wow, this album is fantastic. Gotta crash before I can finish it but I am looking forward to driving to this tomorrow


----------



## Valennic

God damn Wes Hauch DESTROYS in Mile Zero.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Prydogga said:


> Have a Blast is Guthrie Govan, you couldn't tell from the way it sounds?


I know its govan on that song. I was just making an observation to the solo of the almighty truce for it is glorious and tasty.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

This may or may have not been intentional, but the synthy overlay in Ragnarok reminds me of the track, "Who... are you?", from FFVII. Just so you can check back here for convenience (and for the sad people who have no idea what I'm talking about)



Luckily, the synth part doesn't instill that creepy feeling of seeing Jenova for the first time, haha.


----------



## Ambit

that solo is just completely absurd in so many ways


----------



## Sephiroth952

0 Xero 0 said:


> This may or may have not been intentional, but the synthy overlay in Ragnarok reminds me of the track, "Who... are you?", from FFVII. Just so you can check back here for convenience (and for the sad people who have no idea what I'm talking about)
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, the synth part doesn't instill that creepy feeling of seeing Jenova for the first time, haha.


That would be the most awesome coincidence ever.


----------



## jordanky

The overall production of everything couldn't be much better, I love it! On the guest solos, did Guthrie and JP track them on the Axe FX 2, or did they bring their actual rigs in? JP's solo tone sounds pretty much dead-on.


----------



## JakePeriphery

jordanky said:


> The overall production of everything couldn't be much better, I love it! On the guest solos, did Guthrie and JP track them on the Axe FX 2, or did they bring their actual rigs in? JP's solo tone sounds pretty much dead-on.



Nah, me and him worked on the tone with headphones on an Axe FX 2, we recorded it in a hotel room.


----------



## devolutionary

JakePeriphery said:


> Nah, me and him worked on the tone with headphones on an Axe FX 2, we recorded it in a hotel room.



Ahhh the ease of modern recording. Well played!


----------



## GSingleton

listening to the stream


----------



## ScottyB724

My favorite guest solo has to be the one from Wes. Of course they are all amazing, but yeah.


----------



## Sephiroth952

JakePeriphery said:


> Nah, me and him worked on the tone with headphones on an Axe FX 2, we recorded it in a hotel room.


Nephew and Uncle working together for the benefit of music everywhere.


----------



## 3074326

I was planning on waiting until I had a physical copy of the album to listen to it, but you motherfuckers are making that way too difficult. I have the day off tomorrow. I know I'm going to give in and listen to it. 

Sounds incredible. My expectations are that it will be the best album of all time based on these responses. Haha


----------



## WolleK

Their first album has already such a high level of musical potential but you improved so much... so musical 

The intro riff of scarlet still gives me goosepimples every time i listen to it.

Decisions to make- off to university or day off and listen to the album over and over again?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anthony said:


> ...wat



Haha Jake is John's Nephew! Pretty awesome right?

5th listen so far, I need to go sleep haha.
Love this record, tomorrow I'm going to go Self Titled => II in one sitting.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Just listened to the entire album, holy hell this has been hyped up to freaking much, I think it far exceeds all of that. Definitely the most satisfying album I've been waiting to hear for quite some time. All of the ambient flourishes feel way more developed in this album (and Epoch is a beautiful break), and overall it feels like there's more breathing room in between the heavy bits. Awesome as hell album, now I just need to see you guys live!


----------



## Marcus

Finished my first listen, this album's easily better than I had imagined it would be based off the samples, you were right about them not properly representing the songs at all Misha! I think my favourite thing so far is the bass tone, when it stands out it sounds immense.

There is just one little thing though, I've noticed the playback isn't continuous when songs change on my CD. I've tried it through as many players as I can find (computer, CD player, home theater system, ipod, car) but there's always little gaps between songs  Any ideas?


----------



## bulb

Marcus said:


> Finished my first listen, this album's easily better than I had imagined it would be based off the samples, you were right about them not properly representing the songs at all Misha! I think my favourite thing so far is the bass tone, when it stands out it sounds immense.
> 
> There is just one little thing though, I've noticed the playback isn't continuous when songs change on my CD. I've tried it through as many players as I can find (computer, CD player, home theater system, ipod, car) but there's always little gaps between songs  Any ideas?



Really? That definitely shouldn't happen, we took several measures to make sure that didn't happen. Does anyone else who has the Australian pressing have this issue? If so we need to get this resolved!


----------



## drmosh

Valennic said:


> God damn Wes Hauch DESTROYS in Mile Zero.



I came here to post just that, fuck me he is good


----------



## bulb

Wes's solo is perhaps the most impressive in that it completely holds its own with Petrucci and Govan solos, and those dudes are acclaimed world class guitarists. But as i have always said, Wes is the best guitarist that people don't know (yet!) and we are trying to change that. I absolutely LOVE his solo!


----------



## drmosh

This album is very good, very very good. I am sure I will find some awesome little bits.
Can't wait to listen to it loud as shit on the B&O system in my car


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Wes's solo is perhaps the most impressive in that it completely holds its own with Petrucci and Govan solos, and those dudes are acclaimed world class guitarists. But as i have always said, Wes is the best guitarist that people don't know (yet!) and we are trying to change that. I absolutely LOVE his solo!



Hey, your solos are not bad either! 
Who does the tapped (are they tapped) arpeggios in Mile Zero?


----------



## TimTomTum

Not even through the album, BUT there is so much melodie going on. DUDE, I love this. Could already list so many things I like and had on repeat. There is this passage on Ji where Spencer is just taking everything to the very very next level, so cool. 

And by the way, Misha, you need to take the Tremol-no out of one of your guitars for the guthrie solo, ain't you?  Have a blast is so cool...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

drmosh said:


> Hey, your solos are not bad either!
> Who does the tapped (are they tapped) arpeggios in Mile Zero?



That part (by the way) reminds me sooo much of Protest The Hero. In the most awesome way possible!


----------



## TankJon666

devolutionary said:


> Ahhh the ease of modern recording. Well played!


 
Indeed. I need to get me an Axe FX ...I hate lugging gear around


----------



## Marcus

bulb said:


> Really? That definitely shouldn't happen, we took several measures to make sure that didn't happen. Does anyone else who has the Australian pressing have this issue? If so we need to get this resolved!



It'll suck if it happens for all the Australian copies  I mean it's not a deal breaker by any means but it does just throw you off a tiny bit, the more obvious jumps were for Mile Zero->Masamune and Ji->Scarlet (I understand with Ji->Scarlet the track itself is jumpy/staccato in the beginning but there was a definite lag on one of the accents, like the song tripped over itself)


----------



## MobiusR

if im correct ragnarok is in Drop Ab with a low F#. Im trying to learn it and its much fun so far XD


----------



## Drummerrrrr

bulb said:


> Really? That definitely shouldn't happen, we took several measures to make sure that didn't happen. Does anyone else who has the Australian pressing have this issue? If so we need to get this resolved!



No issues with my copy, mang


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MobiusR said:


> if im correct ragnarok is in Drop Ab with a low F#. Im trying to learn it and its much fun so far XD



Well at least it's not an 8-string song I don't believe it has a low F# in it. Could be wrong tho...

Could someone, like Misha, open up a bit of the tunings in this album? Would be super cool and save a lot of time.


----------



## MobiusR

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well at least it's not an 8-string song I don't believe it has a low F# in it. Could be wrong tho...
> 
> Could someone, like Misha, open up a bit of the tunings in this album? Would be super cool and save a lot of time.



I remember misha responding to a question and he mentioned that tuning. Im currently playing along in the tuning and it has alot of octave chords and low F# notes. Ji is the only 8 string song as far as i know


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MobiusR said:


> I remember misha responding to a question and he mentioned that tuning. Im currently playing along in the tuning and it has alot of octave chords and low F# notes. Ji is the only 8 string song as far as i know



Yea it is, but could it be so that they have gone a step lower with their 7's too? Sounds like a cool idea anyway.


----------



## MastrXploder

Dang this good


----------



## TroubleOnDookieIsland

I cant stop listening to Have A Blast. So amazing, and Govan's solo.... so fresh.


----------



## Metal_Webb

bulb said:


> Really? That definitely shouldn't happen, we took several measures to make sure that didn't happen. Does anyone else who has the Australian pressing have this issue? If so we need to get this resolved!



Just gotta say...mate, the album is absolute off tits! Gave me a well creamy cloaca.

Also, I can confirm that there are tiny skips in between tracks. I noticed Ji => Scarlet while driving, so there defo is something up with it.


----------



## noobstix

so brutal that it made flash player crash....


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Metal_Webb said:


> Just gotta say...mate, the album is absolute off tits! Gave me a well creamy cloaca.
> 
> Also, I can confirm that there are tiny skips in between tracks. I noticed Ji => Scarlet while driving, so there defo is something up with it.


 
Just hoping that EU version won't have the issue. Also it will have bonus songs, so it will be worth the 2 week wait.


BTW. Is there a chanse to get to hear this in FLAC at some point?


----------



## tr0n

I keep hearing the odd jump here and there (a bit like a vinyl skip) when listening on both my iPhone and PC. I have a suspicion that might be intentional to prevent certain things from happening...


----------



## Miijk

I'm listening to the album right now and... I'm speechless! Wow...


----------



## 99Anchor

Really great album! I'm so happy that Have a Blast is on it, lyrics fit perfectly.


----------



## Fiction

Wasn't too sure how this album would be judging off the samples, and they said don't judge by the samples.

And in the end I was wrong, It was amazing. Just finished my second play through with my good headphones.

And I'm also getting the gaps in playback.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Just hoping that EU version won't have the issue. Also it will have bonus songs, so it will be worth the 2 week wait.
> BTW. Is there a chanse to get to hear this in FLAC at some point?



The skipping isn't anything major, just like a 100-200ms blank spot where the tracks don't quite match up right.


And there'll be no FLAC from me  That being said, the production and mixing is spot on, the compressed youtube vids that we've heard so far do not do the song's justice, especially Scarlet.


----------



## TheBloodstained

...I felt bad the other day when I accidentally broke a light BULB! 

Anyway, I'm avoiding everything I can until I get my physical copy, and THEN I'M GONNA ROCK THE F*** OUT!!!! 

<3 Periphery


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Listening to the stream and I have to say this album is miles ahead of the first one. I found the first one a bit fatiguing but they've really matured as musicians with this release. Really digging the guest solos and Spencer's vocals.


----------



## Sebski

Shit me Ragnarok is probably one of my favourite tracks, I thought that was gonna be my least favourite. I love how the vocal melody from Muramasa is expanded and then I like the Racecar reference in the outro, I dunno if it was intentionally supposed to sound like Racecar but I like it. Also, the solos in the epic bit on Luck As A Constant are soo sick.

I've got so many good things to say about it, but I literally love every song. I think Ji or Make Total Destroy is my least favourite so far, but they're not bad, I just don't like them as much as the rest of the album.

Oh and Jake's interludes top the first album's as well.

Well done Periphery, you've outdone yourselves.


----------



## Poho

Just finishing up my first listen. this is some next level stuff. really, I don't know what to say other than it takes everything good about the debut and ramps it up tenfold. This is absolutely incredible.


----------



## TankJon666

TheBloodstained said:


> ...I felt bad the other day when I accidentally broke a light BULB!
> 
> Anyway, I'm avoiding everything I can until I get my physical copy, and THEN I'M GONNA ROCK THE F*** OUT!!!!
> 
> <3 Periphery


 
Same here ...though I listened to a few clips on youtube a short while back


----------



## brutalwizard

after 4 listens have a blast is my favorite


----------



## Lirtle

Wes Hauch for the fucking win. I had no idea...


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The entire beginning of Muramasa would not stop playing in my head when I was trying to sleep. God damn it Periphery you're giving me Insomnia! I'm gunna have to Walk away from such Froggin' Bullish if I want to sleep...

God those were awful puns


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Misha, congratulations.

I must say I'm not a very big fan of your first album. I enjoyed it, but it just never reached it's full potential.

This album however, does reach that potential.

This album has the same magic as "Images and Words" and "Awake"
I can't believe it.

Congratulations and thank you.


----------



## Marcus

From Facebook:

Periphery
We're incredibly excited to announce that our longtime friend and contributor Adam "Nolly" Getgood (Red Seas Fire) will be joining Periphery as a full-time member. He will be taking care of bass duties live and in the studio, and additionally will be bringing his considerable guitar playing, production and songwriting abilities to the table.

Misha Mansoor had this to say:
"Nolly has been an honorary Periphery member for the last few years. He filled in on bass for us on our first real tour (Thrash and Burn 2009) and since then has always been there for us and has helped us out immensely. Given that we love him dearly as a friend and found that we have excellent chemistry both on stage and in the studio, and he is a master of all of his instruments, hiring him as our full-time bassist was the logical solution. His irreplaceable ability and insight brought so much to the production and bass on Periphery II: TTIP - we don't feel that anyone else would be able to take on the roles he has filled. He has already been writing with us for new material, and we are proud to have him on board!"

Nolly continues:
"It's absolutely amazing to be joining my friends in Periphery full-time! Having felt like part of the "family" for quite some time this feels like an incredibly natural step. I've had the pleasure of watching them grow to their current stage and can't wait to see where we can take the band together!"

Nolly should already be known to many, having filled-in live on both bass and guitar several times over the years. He also played all of the bass on, and co-produced our new album, Periphery II: This Time It's Personal.

He will be taking up his permanent spot in the live line-up as of this October's European tour with Between the Buried and Me and The Safety Fire. Our excellent friend Jeff Holcomb will be filling in on bass for all live dates between now and October, including the imminent Summer Slaughter tour. Please check out the dates for the Between The Buried And Me/Periphery tour at Periphery | Facebook and come say hi to Nolly!


----------



## Fiction

Red Seas Fire? 

A great fit though.

Edit: They're staying a four peice, Neat! I love 1 guitar groups, really evokes creativity in some cases.


----------



## Valennic

Anyone else catch that Nolly's now a fulltime member? He's taking over fulltime on bass, which is badass, because he made the bass on this album monstrous.

EDIT:

God dammit. In the time it took me to read it over you fuckers already had it


----------



## isispelican

periphery is now officially an all star band !!


----------



## xfilth

RSF status update:
*"We're not big fans of lengthy essays explaining news like this, so here are the main points that you need to know.

1. Nolly has very wisely taken the opportunity to join Periphery full time, and as such will no longer be a part of Red Seas Fire. There is no animosity of any sort and we all still love him and the rest of the Periphery laddies with all of our loins (especially Markides).
2. We will be playing three more shows with this line-up, the original line-up of Red Seas Fire, concluding at the UK Tech Metal Fest on Sunday July 15th. If you want to see RSF in our original line-up this is your last chance to do so. Also worth noting that this will be the last time a lot of the songs from our debut record will be played live, so come down and show off our lad Nolly in a truly venue-ruining, throw-down-having, wake-up-the-next-morning-wondering-how-your-legs-got-ripped-off, type brutal manner.
3. We will not be looking for a replacement or fill in guitarist to take Nolly's place, from the 16th of July onward Red Seas Fire will officially be a four-piece band.
4. We will be taking yet another ruddy hiatus in order to write and produce new music, and we will be back in October for Euroblast Vol.8 with a brand new set of pissed off music for you all to break necks to.

Here's to Red Seas Fire, to Periphery and to the future of progressive fucking metal."*


----------



## Marcus

I'm curious as to how this will work logistically, what with Nolly being from the UK and all. I'm not saying it can't be done, just after what happened with Elliot and Tesseract it kinda makes you wonder (mind you Elliot did mention there was a stylistic clash when it came time to write material, whereas here it seems that isn't an issue).


----------



## fassaction

Mile Zero is totally owning my life right now...


----------



## IamLukas

Congratulations for Nolly and the band, he's a real monster and a perfect fit to Periphery IMO.
The album is perfect, simply perfect.....can't say one bad word about it. Just like I imagined after I heard the samples. 
Sick outro .
You guys play the Euroblast Vol. 8? Whoa, it hasn't even been announced yet.
Great to hear .


----------



## jjfiegel

I'd say Nolly would move. Seems like that would be the smart move. I know Nolly wrote all of the bass, but did he help with anything else? I just wonder how much Periphery will change with his added input. I love what Mark and Spencer have brought to the sound.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Congratulations for Nolly! I feel bad for RSF but if they can continue with 4 members then I see no problem.


----------



## amlivept

I love how 'Have a Blast' turned out, the vocals and FXs are spot on.


----------



## sakeido

I started getting a bad case of Prog Fatigue last night trying to listen to the whole album start to finish.. ye gods. The Ocean's Precambrian is only 14 minutes longer than this disc and it was a double album.


----------



## The Beard

I woke up, pulled out my laptop, went on facebook, saw that Nolly had joined, and then jumped out of bed and began celebrating in interpretive dance


----------



## bulb

Just to be clear on the Australian release we have more than one person saying there are gaps on the album?
I am going to let management/RR Aus know right now!!


----------



## Sephiroth952

Anthony said:


> ...wat


Oh man sorry. it was late when I posted that and i was not all there.


----------



## Fiction

bulb said:


> Just to be clear on the Australian release we have more than one person saying there are gaps on the album?



Yes I've counted 3 in this thread so far, but I haven't kept proper tabs on it, also a buddy of mine is having the same issue.


----------



## Adrian-XI

I fucking hope there arent gaps, but I will let you know when my copy arrives in the morning.


----------



## Dan Halen

So I feel a little bit sad about Red Seas fire.....I mean it's AMAZING that Nolls got the gig with Periphery, but I really thought Nolly fit Red Seas Fire so well. especially that he got to play lead guitar. And Even though Pete didn't give him that many lead bits I'm SURE that he did give Nolly some creative say in the processes of the first album.

But As a huge fan of Both RSF and Periphery I wish Nolly the best. I know Nolly made a decision after long, proper debate with himself. And hopefully one of 2 things will happen, or both. 1) Periphery play a US tour together with both RSF and The Safety Fire. 2) NOlly Gets a guest solo or 2 on the next RSF album, or Nolly is asked to do the leads for RSF.

Either way great news that everyone's still cool.


----------



## TimTomTum

Dude... I doubt that I can take this. Mrak, Jakeyjake, Bulb and Nolly in one band is just too much guitar-related creativity. WOAH. Yes, I am not being serious here, but still... this is just an awesome lineup and I am really looking forward to what comes next. That's about the strings. Spencer and Matt are just perfect on their jobs. So...


----------



## HighGain510

Wow major congrats to Nols!  That's awesome news for him! I love RSF so a little bummed for their loss, but I'm sure Pete and the rest of the group will keep putting out great music!  That being said, I'm super happy for Periphery as they have a truly all-star lineup now!    Too much talent in a single band!


----------



## bhakan

Periphery is on a crusade to steal all of the worlds awesome guitar players! Bulb, Jake, Mark, Nolly, guest solo's by Loomis, Guthrie, Petrucci, Wes. SO MANY GUITARISTS!


----------



## MarkPopkie

I know we've established that thoughts and opinions are like assholes... we've all got 'em and they all STINK. but i have to share a couple thoughts...

1) The new album is incredible. The first one was already one of my all-time favorites and they found a way to improve upon the formula in every possible way. Didn't think it was possible, but I'm genuinely amazed.

2) I love the fact that the only 8-string song on the album is packed with Spencer's falsetto. This is an unequivocally badass move.

3) I love that Mrak is all over this album. I hear his influence so much and it's cool.

4) Unbelievably stoked that Nolly is a permanent member. It's almost a waste to have him on bass, but this album is clear proof that his talents will not be wasted. I always selfishly hoped this would happen... even though I'm a fan of RSF.

5) LOVE the 3-song arch. I thought the reprise was dead in the world of modern music... but those 3 Skyrim-themed songs are amazing. When the reprise came in during Ragnarok, i pooped a little. No joke, when Spencer hit that high note... i had a crisis.

6) I want to buy all kinds of new gear just to listen to this album.


----------



## tr0n

Periphery now officially has the most awesome guitar collection of any band.


----------



## Dan Halen

Bulb you BETTER fucking play Nolly's Vik..... A LOT because no one else in the fucking world can.


----------



## ZXIIIT

blub, since Nolly looked extremely happy in that fb pic about him joining, does that mean he's going to move in with you?

Real World: Pheriphey?


----------



## Compton

This album, fuck. Thank you for this amazingness.


----------



## anomynous

I assume Nolly is going to move to Murika


----------



## nickgray

No instrumental version?


----------



## Sebski

My only tiny issue with the album is that I feel like some of the transitions in the songs aren't great, for example in Luck As A Constant, when it goes to the clean bit like halfway through the song, that felt a bit odd. Or in Froggin Bullfish at 3:03 I thought that was a bit sudden. Was also a bit disappointed that Masamune wasn't an epic track like Racecar.

Btw Periphery should release some acoustic versions of their songs or just write more acoustic music because I absolutely love the ending to Froggin Bullfish.


----------



## MarkPopkie

nickgray said:


> No instrumental version?



troll.


----------



## Nats

nickgray said:


> No instrumental version?



I wish. He just never shuts up. At all.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Mo Jiggity said:


> Is there ANY way someone who's 5 weeks away (from July 2) from turning 21 can get in short of using a fake? This is the umpteenth concert/music event that I'm unable to go to just because of age, and now I'm so close...



describe your feelings for the american legal age of 21.....5 words or less please...

But, I do feel your pain bro, good luck haha


----------



## MarkPopkie

Nats said:


> I wish. He just never shuts up. At all.



Yeah... how dare he!!? It's like he thinks he's their LEAD FUCKING SINGER or something. The nerve of that guy....


----------



## JosephAOI

Nolly just confirmed on Formspring that both Ragnarok and Masamune are in F#-D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D#. So just regular Drop G# with the 7th string dropped another full step.


----------



## Hybrid138

I really hope there aren't gaps on the album... I'm refraining from listening to the stream because I want my first time to be perfect, just like every girl wants it to be


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Congrats, Nolly! Though I love your guitar work and Red Seas Fire, your bass playing made TTIP sound absolutely *monstrous*.


----------



## right_to_rage

Chalk me up for another positive review, I might call it early as my 2012 album of the year. Congrats to Nolly as well and I bet Pete will take Red Seas Fire into a great new place.


----------



## Khoi

on this version I happen to have stumbled upon on the internet with individually cut tracks in 320 kbps that may or may not be a stream rip but probably the latter and playing through iTunes..... 

there are no gaps between the songs and it flows very nicely


(don't worry, I have it pre-ordered, and will be wanting to FLAC it)


----------



## Eclipse

Periphery. Thank you.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

AHHH  

Fucking WORD to Nolly joining 



It's sad to hear that RSF won't be making music with Nolly in the lineup, but Red Seas Fire was Petey's project first and foremost, so I certainly have confidence that they will tear shit up on the next record, regardless of lineup...


----------



## CloudAC

So happy for Nolly, this is like perfect! Only good things will come to this band from now on. I am *seriously* in love with Have A Blast. What a masterpiece. The album is amazing, I know you guys are proud, but double that pride because this album is seriously something special.


----------



## lava

My guess is that Nolly will contribute to the guitar parts going forward just as much as Misha, Mrak and Jake. And that live they'll just have a bass sitting there for whoever. For example, if Nolly's particularly suited to play guitar on one song, he'll hand the bass off to Misha and play guitar. The bass will just move around the band during the set. Or at least that'd be awesome if they did that.


----------



## Poho

lava said:


> My guess is that Nolly will contribute to the guitar parts going forward just as much as Misha, Mrak and Jake. And that live they'll just have a bass sitting there for whoever. For example, if Nolly's particularly suited to play guitar on one song, he'll hand the bass off to Misha and play guitar. The bass will just move around the band during the set. Or at least that'd be awesome if they did that.



I spoke to Nolly about this, and he told me that in joining Periphery he would be acting as a fourth guitarist who plays bass on stage/on recordings. He told me he recorded roughly a quarter of the guitar parts on the new album, and Misha has mentioned on FB that Nolly's already helping them write new [presumably guitar] material


----------



## fassaction

Not sure if anybody else feels this way....but I have grown quite fond of clean vocals in metal these days. Spencer and Periphery have definitely helped solidify my thoughts on this. It might be because I am turning into an old fucker (32 today, to be exact) but I seriously am bored with harsh vocals these days.

Ok, I get it....its brutal. But damn....I think some soaring clean vocals over some ripping guitar riffs are way more interesting!


----------



## anomynous

So what song is the one Spence was recording vocals to at the end of that tour trailer from March/April?


----------



## Cynic

After my first listen through, I can conclude that Petrucci's solo was my least favorite. #fightmeyolo


----------



## 3074326

Oh my god, this is so good. 

If you guys aren't huge after this album, something is wrong. Periphery has "it."


----------



## osmosis2259

I swear I can listen to the last 2 mins of Masamune for another 15 mins straight I wouldn't be bored. So heavy!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cynic said:


> After my first listen through, I can conclude that Petrucci's solo was my least favorite. #fightmeyolo



To be honest, I thought so too after my first listen. It's my favourite now tho..


----------



## Nats

MarkPopkie said:


> Yeah... how dare he!!? It's like he thinks he's their LEAD FUCKING SINGER or something. The nerve of that guy....



awww, that's cute. 2 defensive posts from you on one page. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Valennic

Nats said:


> awww, that's cute. 2 defensive posts from you on one page. Keep fighting the good fight!



He's got a point you know. He is the singer.


----------



## Xaios

Periphery should release a "vocals only" version just to fuck with the haters.


----------



## 3074326

The solo in Luck as a Constant...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Xaios said:


> Periphery should release a "vocals only" version just to fuck with the haters.





Valennic said:


> He's got a point you know. He is the singer.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy shit this Mile Zero has started growing up on me. The chorus is almost as good as FpM's. Love the fast tapping-lick at the background. Hauch's solo ain't bad either.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I listened to the stream on you tube and stopped at scarlet, casue I need to have some surprise for when I buy the album, but from listing to the few songs I thought "Holy Cock, that is awesome!"


----------



## MarkPopkie

Nats said:


> awww, that's cute. 2 defensive posts from you on one page. Keep fighting the good fight!



he got me, y'all.... i might as well pack it up.


----------



## RemoWilliams

To bulb and the rest of the guys thank you! I had such high hopes/expectations for this record that I was almost positive I would be disappointed by at least something. As a band you have greatly exceeded those expectations. 

It's a pleasure to watch a band of this kind grow and not lose what makes them special.

I'll be seeing you guys on Summer Slaughter in Charlotte. Still can't believe I'm going to get to see BTBAM, The Faceless, and Periphery at one show!


----------



## Dan Halen

So how does all of this stuff make you guys feel? I mean you really killed it with the album and i think 98% of it has been positive. And even if someone says they dont like something they immediately back it up with a "But, [part on song] was soooo fucking awesome, and so was [other parts on 3 different songs]"

I'd say this may take you on a completely different journey, and you might even be bigger than you think you are right now. I've read in a couple of magazines that this is one of THE top 10 most anticipated albums of the year, and not just on the top 10, but around 4 or 5.


----------



## PresidentJesus

Well, after listen to the album multiple times I just have to say that I love it. The reprises were brilliantly done, the acoustic section at the end of Froggin' Bullfish was simply amazing, all the riffs sounded great from the fantastic production, and Jake's interludes were really great as well (the Racecar call back was sick). I had really high hopes for this album and it came out so great and I am so stoked on music at the moment. This really does help me with riff ideas too!

Also, Spencer destroyed it in the best way possible.


----------



## nickgray

MarkPopkie said:


> troll.



Huh? They did release the instrumental version of the original album, you know, and that's the only version I listen to because I can't stand the vocals. How ludicrous of me to ask whether they are planning to release an instrumental version of this album as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nickgray said:


> Huh? They did release the instrumental version of the original album, you know, and that's the only version I listen to because I can't stand the vocals. How ludicrous of me to ask whether they are planning to release an instrumental version of this album as well.



1) It's been asked THOUSANDS of times.
2) Misha ALSO answered thousands of times that there won't be one. 
3) He also said if you don't like the vocals, then move on. I'm not saying this, he did awhile back.


----------



## MobiusR

JosephAOI said:


> Nolly just confirmed on Formspring that both Ragnarok and Masamune are in F#-D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D#. So just regular Drop G# with the 7th string dropped another full step.




YES I WAS RIGHT! Time to learn not only ragnarok but masamune!


----------



## nickgray

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) It's been asked THOUSANDS of times.
> 2) Misha ALSO answered thousands of times that there won't be one.
> 3) He also said if you don't like the vocals, then move on. I'm not saying this, he did awhile back.



Oh well, that's a shame. Kind of a strange move, I mean plenty of people would want to buy the instrumental version and because there isn't one, well, they wouldn't buy anything. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense if you ask me.


----------



## MarkPopkie

nickgray said:


> Huh? They did release the instrumental version of the original album, you know, and that's the only version I listen to because I can't stand the vocals. How ludicrous of me to ask whether they are planning to release an instrumental version of this album as well.



I apologize for accusing you of trolling. Every 4-5 pages or so, someone will ask a question very similar to yours... "Will there be an instrumental version?" or "God I can't stand Spencer's voice, why don't they just give in to the fans that want an instrumental album?" ...and then there's always a mad rush of butt-hurt fanboys (myself included) that jump on the question. 

Just to clarify:
1) Use the search function... The question has indeed been answered dozens of times by forum members and members of the band. 

2) The more people ask for an instrumental version, the more the band takes the "we do what we want" attitude. Their stance is this: They have a vocalist, they like having a vocalist, they're not an instrumental band. 

3) If you want an instrumental version to learn guitar parts, they are working on something to fill that void. If you want the instrumental version to avoid Spencer's voice, stick with the bulb demos. You wouldn't ask AC/DC to put out an instrumental version of Back in Black just because you don't like Brian Johnson's voice. That's not how bands work.

4) From a business standpoint, you may be right about it not being a smart financial move to cut out the fans of instrumental Periphery... but the debut instrumental was misconstrued as Periphery not being confident in their choice of a singer. Giving in now would give credence to this theory. But in the end, they're artists and they'll do as they please. Their artistic vision is not complete (in their eyes) without vocals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MarkPopkie said:


> but the debut instrumental was misconstrued as Periphery not being confident in their choice of a singer. Giving in now would give credence to this theory. But in the end, they're artists and they'll do as they please. Their artistic vision is not complete (in their eyes) without vocals.



This is what I really wanted to say. Just couldn't word it right.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

I asked Misha on Formspring a little over a week ago about this service called Jammit. Basically the master tracks are separated on each song and you can mix them in and out to hear just guitar/drums/bass/vocals. He said they were looking into it, so we may get some form or another of an instrumental.


----------



## MarkPopkie

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is what I really wanted to say. Just couldn't word it right.



Haha it's cool man... you did make a good point though... and even if you wouldn't personally echo Misha's words, i definitely would!

*If you don't like Periphery with vocals, then you don't like Periphery anymore.* Move on. There are plenty of other bands that would be right up your alley.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I DO remember Mish saying that he was really impressed with Spencer's vocals, and also said if people weren't impressed with his vocals now, then they're out of luck.


----------



## JakePeriphery

MarkPopkie said:


> I apologize for accusing you of trolling. Every 4-5 pages or so, someone will ask a question very similar to yours... "Will there be an instrumental version?" or "God I can't stand Spencer's voice, why don't they just give in to the fans that want an instrumental album?" ...and then there's always a mad rush of butt-hurt fanboys (myself included) that jump on the question.
> 
> Just to clarify:
> 1) Use the search function... The question has indeed been answered dozens of times by forum members and members of the band.
> 
> 2) The more people ask for an instrumental version, the more the band takes the "we do what we want" attitude. Their stance is this: They have a vocalist, they like having a vocalist, they're not an instrumental band.
> 
> 3) If you want an instrumental version to learn guitar parts, they are working on something to fill that void. If you want the instrumental version to avoid Spencer's voice, stick with the bulb demos. You wouldn't ask AC/DC to put out an instrumental version of Back in Black just because you don't like Brian Johnson's voice. That's not how bands work.
> 
> 4) From a business standpoint, you may be right about it not being a smart financial move to cut out the fans of instrumental Periphery... but the debut instrumental was misconstrued as Periphery not being confident in their choice of a singer. Giving in now would give credence to this theory. But in the end, they're artists and they'll do as they please. Their artistic vision is not complete (in their eyes) without vocals.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## sakeido

I'd really like to hear the first album re-recorded with Spencer's massively improved vocals and this production... any chance that'll ever happen?


----------



## JakePeriphery

sakeido said:


> I'd really like to hear the first album re-recorded with Spencer's massively improved vocals and this production... any chance that'll ever happen?



Probably not, or not until we have a midlife crisis and need to remember our glory days.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

The album is amazing! I've listened to it several times am in awe of all the hard work you out in it, because it really shines through. I think Erised should be the next single because it will be a [insert silly pop band here] killer and probably me you all even more popular (hopefully!). Also, Jake, your solos and contributions are amazing (as are everyone else's), but I can hear your parts better on this album. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Ralyks

Halfway through the album.

Seriously, just shut up and take my money already. Top album of 2012 contender fa sho'.

Also, I'm pretty sure the addition of Nolly to the band has made Periphery a modern prog supergroup.


----------



## sakeido

JakePeriphery said:


> Probably not, or not until we have a midlife crisis and need to remember our glory days.



I've got the feeling your glory days are just getting started


----------



## JaeSwift

Just started listening to the album on the stream, Have a Blast has already blown me away enough to give you all my moneyz.

Seriously impressive


----------



## wannabguitarist

Did Mrak write "The Gods Must be Crazy!"? I hear those Haunted Shores chords all over the place in that song


----------



## MarkPopkie

not nearly enough props for Taylor Larson up in here... the music is great, but it *sounds* amazing. he's the new John Feldmann for me... or at least the closest I'll ever get to actually having a Periphery album produced by Feldy.


----------



## theo

Picked up my copy yesterday. FUUUUUUUCK!
Love it.
Is anyone else feeling like this album has a lot to do with vampires by the way? The lyrics seem to relate to them a lot.


----------



## Beeftron

Definitely loving Mile Zero. So epic and haunting, not to mention the solo!!


----------



## JakePeriphery

wannabguitarist said:


> Did Mrak write "The Gods Must be Crazy!"? I hear those Haunted Shores chords all over the place in that song



I wrote most of that song with Misha, Spence of course did the vocals.


----------



## Fat-Elf

JakePeriphery said:


> I wrote most of that song with Misha, Spence of course did the vocals.



So did Mark write anything? Beside Scarlet of course..


----------



## JakePeriphery

Fat-Elf said:


> So did Mark write anything? Beside Scarlet of course..



Mark wrote tons of stuff, off the top of my head he's got riffs in Have a Blast, Ji, Make Total Destroy, Mile Zero, I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## Joose

Muramasa, Have A Blast, Ragnarok, Erise... I'd pay good money for just those songs.

But honestly, this album is pure genius. I cannot believe how fucking good it is. 

The gods MUST be crazy, for not giving me more thumbs to put up.


----------



## anomynous

The granola influence on the album is noticeable


----------



## 3074326

Finally got through it all, I understand why you guys are so proud. You should be! Unbelievable record from start to finish. There was nothing about it that I didn't like. Bravo!


----------



## Metal_Webb

bulb said:


> Just to be clear on the Australian release we have more than one person saying there are gaps on the album?
> I am going to let management/RR Aus know right now!!



There are gaps, noticeable but nothing huge, it's not like there's seconds of silence, just tiny gaps.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Metal_Webb said:


> There are gaps, noticeable but nothing huge, it's not like there's seconds of silence, just tiny gaps.



We're trying to get that fixed for later batches of the CD, really sorry, it's hard to nail these things down when you can't oversee that process yourself which is why the debut worked out haha

I'm sure you could download a copy of the US version at some point to get a gap-less version. Not condoning pirating just so everyone knows.


----------



## Lagtastic

The new album has somehow pushed my little cousin out of his Dubstep fanboyism. Now this is all he wants to listen to. Thanks for the great album guys, I think we've finally made a future metalhead out of my cousin.


----------



## Joose

Lagtastic said:


> The new album has somehow pushed my little cousin out of his Dubstep fanboyism. Now this is all he wants to listen to. Thanks for the great album guys, I think we've finally made a future metalhead out of my cousin.




I sure hope it does the same to my roommate! He is a lover of, literally, just about any music; but the amount of dubstep, trance, techno crap that comes out of his room drives me nuts!


----------



## kamello

Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal (album review) | Sputnikmusic


BEST REVIEW EVAH!  



> the first song murhnianaf sucks ass


----------



## JakePeriphery

"some f***** leads and vocals over the top we can cash in on all the f***** faux metallers and i guess it works so hats off to em, but i dont wear a hat so they can suck my dick."

ahahahaha


----------



## Metal_Webb

JakePeriphery said:


> We're trying to get that fixed for later batches of the CD, really sorry, it's hard to nail these things down when you can't oversee that process yourself which is why the debut worked out haha
> 
> I'm sure you could download a copy of the US version at some point to get a gap-less version. Not condoning pirating just so everyone knows.



That'd be just me getting a digital backup 

Ehh, it's nothing I'm gonna cry about. If I really wanted to fix it, I'd just rip it and edit out the gap myself but as it stands, it's nothing major. Hell, it's relatively minor as far as a stuffup goes. Amorphis' "Skyforger" had the whole bridge of the title track go to near silence on the first pressing of the digipack version.


----------



## theo

I have tested out my CD on a few platforms (car, pc, cd player) and I'm not hearing any gaps.


----------



## JakePeriphery

theo said:


> I have tested out my CD on a few platforms (car, pc, cd player) and I'm not hearing any gaps.



Interesting, I guess they weren't all affected. We're still looking into it.


----------



## theo

Actually there is a very slight pause between Ji and scarlet, none of the others though :s


----------



## Marcus

JakePeriphery said:


> We're trying to get that fixed for later batches of the CD, really sorry, it's hard to nail these things down when you can't oversee that process yourself which is why the debut worked out haha
> 
> I'm sure you could download a copy of the US version at some point to get a gap-less version. Not condoning pirating just so everyone knows.





Metal_Webb said:


> That'd be just me getting a digital backup
> 
> Ehh, it's nothing I'm gonna cry about. If I really wanted to fix it, I'd just rip it and edit out the gap myself but as it stands, it's nothing major. Hell, it's relatively minor as far as a stuffup goes. Amorphis' "Skyforger" had the whole bridge of the title track go to near silence on the first pressing of the digipack version.



Yeah, my itunes copy of After the Burial's Rareform has about 5 seconds of silence in between the songs, so this pales in comparison 

In all seriousness if I decide it's too much of a distraction I'll probably buy it on itunes, more first week sales for you guys!


----------



## CloudAC

I love how that weird-pitched harmony thing from Spence's vocals that was in one of the studio updates is very quietly in Erised. The 'release me from this plan(?)' bit about 0:50 in and also before Bulb's solo. Unless my mind is playing tricks with me every time I hear it  Love hearing the little cool bits you wont hear the first couple listens.


----------



## jdyoung22

Can someone point me to the "Racecar" reprise in "Ragnarok"? I am missing it somewhere. What time does it come in at? I hear the reprise with the album intro, just not from Racecar. Any help?


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's shit. Or at least random internet people will guarantee I said so, not to mention how much I detest Misha and Nolly for reasons yet unclear to me. 

Having said this, while I still haven't had the time to listen too keenly, I am really digging it and I find the band's work has matured beautifully.


----------



## square stomp

Erised, Ragnarok and Masamune are my current favourites. Spencer's Vocals are especially ridonkulous in Froggin' Bullfish! I hope his insane performance on the new album has shut up the haters.


----------



## rgaRyan

Don't know if this has been posted, or if you guys know yet, but Nolly is now a full time Periphery member.


----------



## Joose

square stomp said:


> Spencer's Vocals are especially ridonkulous in Froggin' Bullfish! I hope his insane performance on the new album has shut up the haters.



But for real. I loved his vocals from the get-go, but DAMN he sounds insanely good on this album. The cleans are more pronounced and the screams are just eeeeeevil.


----------



## MF_Kitten

jdyoung22 said:


> Can someone point me to the "Racecar" reprise in "Ragnarok"? I am missing it somewhere. What time does it come in at? I hear the reprise with the album intro, just not from Racecar. Any help?



there's a clean part where the clean chords from Racecar come in. I thought it was fucking brilliant


----------



## Cynic

kamello said:


> Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal (album review) | Sputnikmusic
> 
> 
> BEST REVIEW EVAH!




Sputnik is a joke and that is completely unprofessional; I don't care how "funny" it is.

inb4haveasenseofhumour


----------



## jdyoung22

> there's a clean part where the clean chords from Racecar come in. I thought it was fucking brilliant



Still not hearing it. There is a clean part with delay at 2:20, but I really can't hear the underlying chord progression. Is that it? Only cleanish guitar part I hear in the song.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

JAKE!! Tell me you're working on John's solo so y'all can tear up Erised live! God damn that song is amazing, along with the rest of the album 

You killed that shit on Jeff's solo in Racecar - we already know you got the chops mah nga!


----------



## JakePeriphery

jdyoung22 said:


> Still not hearing it. There is a clean part with delay at 2:20, but I really can't hear the underlying chord progression. Is that it? Only cleanish guitar part I hear in the song.



The electronic interlude at the end is based on a theme from the end of Racecar.


----------



## JakePeriphery

NSXTypeZero said:


> JAKE!! Tell me you're working on John's solo so y'all can eventually tear up Erised live! You killed it on Jeff's solo, so we know you can do it mah nga!



Thanks! But Mark is playing JP's solo, I'm playing Wes's, and Misha is playing Guthries


----------



## jdyoung22

> The electronic interlude at the end is based on a theme from the end of Racecar.



Thanks Jake, never thought to look to the interlude. Fantastic work, btw. The interludes are one of the reasons you guys will always be my favorite band. #sorryforfanboyresponse


----------



## NSXTypeZero

JakePeriphery said:


> Thanks! But Mark is playing JP's solo, I'm playing Wes's, and Misha is playing Guthries





 awwwww yeah


----------



## Joose

I don't work Saturday, Sunday or Monday. I should just keep taking sleeping pills until I can go buy this album.


----------



## Paul666

Am I the only one who notice small similarity between the vocal line at Erised Chorus (something between 0:55 and 1:03) and Lady Gagas Pokerface? 

No offense, but I've got a earworm of this part


----------



## Joose

Paul666 said:


> Am I the only one who notice small similarity between the vocal line at Erised Chorus (something between 0:55 and 1:03) and Lady Gagas Pokerface?
> 
> No offense, but I've got a earworm of this part




"Bury it, carry the cure" (think that's what he says)
"Can't read my, can't read my"

Ahahaha... Now I'm always gonna hear that.


----------



## The Beard

Made it 6 songs into the album before my ipod died at work 

But holy fucking lord, this has my vote for album of the year


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

New album = The greatest thing I've heard since AAL's Weightless.


----------



## JaeSwift

Masamune just made me jizz, considering that it's a lethal sword I'm not sure what to do now

EDIT: Actually, according to the legend, Masamune was not lethal.


----------



## bulb

Okay so we spoke to RR Aus who were very apologetic and said they are fixing this ASAP!
With that said, everyone who has the copies with gaps, you now have a very rare version of the album, hold onto those haha!


----------



## Razzy

I think my favorite right now, after a couple of listens, has to be, "The Gods Must Be Crazy."

That's also an awesome movie, by the way, for anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Marcus

bulb said:


> Okay so we spoke to RR Aus who were very apologetic and said they are fixing this ASAP!
> With that said, everyone who has the copies with gaps, you now have a very rare version of the album, hold onto those haha!



Good to hear! What's the plan for fixing it though? Are they just going to pull all current stock from retailers and replace it once it's fixed?


----------



## bulb

I think they will be doing something like that!


----------



## Khoi

okay, so I've listened to the album from start to finish in its entirety 3 times today, and I can honestly say Jake's solo in Luck is a Constant is one of my favorite solos of the album. Definitely stands up there with all the other guest solos.. holy shit its so good.


----------



## rgaRyan

Haven't seen much talk about Have A Blast, but it's my favorite. And not just because of Guthrie's solo.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Khoi said:


> okay, so I've listened to the album from start to finish in its entirety 3 times today, and I can honestly say Jake's solo in Luck is a Constant is one of my favorite solos of the album. Definitely stands up there with all the other guest solos.. holy shit its so good.




Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Sephiroth952

rgaRyan said:


> Haven't seen much talk about Have A Blast, but it's my favorite. And not just because of Guthrie's solo.


I really love the intro to Have a Blast.


----------



## Joose

rgaRyan said:


> Haven't seen much talk about Have A Blast, but it's my favorite. And not just because of Guthrie's solo.



It's my favorite. The melodic bridge gives me goosebumps, every time.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

bulb said:


> I think they will be doing something like that!



Wont that affect profit? Like, greatly?



Also hoping merchconnection preorder arrives on time or close. hopefully with a gapless CD!


----------



## Nats

MarkPopkie said:


> he got me, y'all.... i might as well pack it up.


awww. adorbs!


----------



## Cynic

The Buttmonkey said:


> Wont that affect profit? Like, greatly?
> 
> 
> 
> Also hoping merchconnection preorder arrives on time or close. hopefully with a gapless CD!



two months late with gap'd CD, poster ripped, and wrong size shirt


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Cynic said:


> two months late with gap'd CD, poster ripped, and wrong size shirt



I'D BETTER GET MAH NECKLACE!


----------



## Mayhew

Shit you guys. I'm in a constant state of semi arousal here reading all the gushing reviews and I'm totally jelly right now that you've all entered the next level and I'm still waiting. And you can say you listened to it before it was cool. Damn hipsters. Can't fuckin wait. Now I just gotta figure out how to make my commute 29 minutes longer haha.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Well IIII'M waiting 'till my preorder gets here.


----------



## Ambit

yeah have a blast is the funnest for sure


----------



## JosephAOI

After my 6th or 7th listen today, I'm starting to warm up to the whole chorus in Ji and to the end of Masamune despite how much I wanted something like The Discovery, Periphery S/T, or Colors' endings.

The Gods Must Be Crazy! is definitely my favorite song. After waiting since January when the "Periphery Goes Here" video came out, I've been waiting to hear it, and it is just flawless. My favorite Periphery riffs ever are in this song. I love the chords and the slides and everything. It's just so good. The chorus is probably my favorite moment on the album, or at least in the top 5 best album moments.

Facepalm Mute is also another favorite. The chorus of that song is perfection. Amazingly done vocals with one of the absolute best chord progressions I think I've ever heard. The only complaint I have about this song is that I LOVED so much the melody Spencer did in the leaked demo version. It's in the line "Can you silence your opinion of what I'm about to SAY".

Other incredible highlights: The syncopated riff after the first chorus in Ji, Scarlet's vocal adaptation, brutal Ragnarok riffs, the first clean vocal line in Ragnarok, the opening to Masamune, the vocals in general in Erised, Luck As A Constant with vocals, and those solos, the opening to Mile Zero, Mile Zero's solo and other riffs in that song. And of course the guest solos!

Observation: Anyone notice a Coheed And Cambria influence on the vocals at some points? After the clean break in Luck, the way the vocals are arranged sounds very Coheed to me.


----------



## Ambit

wheres the racecar reference?


----------



## JosephAOI

^The ambient outro in Ragnarok.


----------



## Fiction

I wish the bass groove in Erised would last the whole song, I'm so glad Nolly was black for that line.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

JakePeriphery said:


> Sweet! Thank you!



No, thank you  I agree whole-heartedly with that sentiment. I was driving and listening to each individual solo and I gotta say yours is probably my favorite so far.


----------



## GSingleton

nigz gonna hate on this album and how bad ass it is.


----------



## rgaRyan

I hear a lot of Rody Walker in Spencer's cleans. I remember him saying he is influenced by him. The high runs and scratchy parts remind me of Rody.


----------



## Cynic

rgaRyan said:


> I hear a lot of Rody Walker in Spencer's cleans. I remember him saying he is influenced by him. The high runs and scratchy parts remind me of Rody.


----------



## Ambit

anyone figure out any lyrics?


----------



## Metal_Webb

Ambit said:


> anyone figure out any lyrics?



Lyric booklet buddy 

They're also rather good.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah some great lyrics, sounds like Sponce is pissed off and mad about it.

PS: Wes holds my favourite guest solo


----------



## sojorel

What is the cheapest place to get this in Australia?


----------



## Cheap Poison

Well i won't be adding much of value here, but..

This to me has been a huge leap from Periphery I. Impressive stuff. Now someone needs to watch out that this isn't one of those band defining albums were nothing ever will live up to it again.
Then again people are crazy.


----------



## Clydefrog

no offense, but I was 100% entirely and thoroughly disappointed with periphery's debut album after following bulb here for years











that said, this 100% entirely and thoroughly destroys the debut album. i'm digging this as much as i dug paradise lost years ago.


----------



## Cyntex

just preordered it, gonna get released here the 13th.. that's a pretty long wait


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Luck As A Constant... fuck.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I wish I could write music like you guys! This is an awesome album, but I think you know that already


----------



## bahamut

This. Is. Fantastic. 
ZOMG!! NEW PERIPHERY ALBUM STREAMING IN FULL!!!!! | A/V | Metal Injection


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bahamut said:


> This. Is. Fantastic.
> ZOMG!! NEW PERIPHERY ALBUM STREAMING IN FULL!!!!! | A/V | Metal Injection



U serious?


----------



## shadscbr

New album=Brilliant!!


The band members had a sweet guitar collection before Nolly came on board, now it's insane. When you guys make it big, you'll need a whole team of luthiers to keep the band swimming in custom guitars 


Congrats to all involved on creating such a great album, LOVE IT!!!! 


Shad


----------



## musicaldeath

Holy shit.  New album is above and beyond. That is all.


----------



## CloudAC

Not seen many mentions on Matt's drum section of Erised. That section, to me, put this album beyond a whole new level, definitely one of the most talented drummers in metal right now.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

CloudAC said:


> Not seen many mentions on Matt's drum section of Erised. That section, to me, put this album beyond a whole new level, definitely one of the most talented drummers in metal right now.



See that's the thing about Halpern, he's a phenomenal drummer, but a lot of what he does is holding down the madness with an amazing groove. If he went crazy on the recordings, people might have a hard time grasping what the hell is going on. He reminds me a lot of Moe from PTH - he can play very well, yet holds back to keep everything from flying off into space!


----------



## rgaRyan

The melody or progression, whatever you wanna call it, at the end of Epoch is so nice.


----------



## crg123

Any one know what the hell is going on that ending section of Masamune!? Is there some weird effect on an 8 string (I think)? It sounds just so awesome. Those crazy growls/screams thrown into the background just make it sound so unbelievably heavy.


----------



## Dan Halen

Scar Symmetry said:


> "I'd like to be the first person here to complain about the people who are complaining about the people who are complaining about the people who are spreading the thing " - Grand Moff Tim



GENIUS!!!!! who is such a man that would post an epic tale such as this?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Spencer's lyrics are awesome, I love how they deal with philosophy, existence, the universe, etc. instead of some annoying personal shit. My biggest gripe with hardcore music is how the lyrics are often, at their core: "YOU CAN DO IT YOU'RE AN AMAZING PERSON, YOU'RE STRONG EVERYONE ELSE IS WEAK FUCK THE WORLD!!"

No.

Tell me about how we should control the skies and welcoming in the fall and we are the universe inside or some other cool stuff (I need a lyrics booklet lol).


----------



## fungwabus117

Clydefrog said:


> no offense, but I was 100% entirely and thoroughly disappointed with periphery's debut album after following bulb here for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said, this 100% entirely and thoroughly destroys the debut album. i'm digging this as much as i dug paradise lost years ago.




Out of curiosity, if you followed bulb for years, why were you disappointed with the debut if almost all of those songs were bulb songs? Did you want something new?


----------



## NSXTypeZero

RagtimeDandy said:


> Spencer's lyrics are awesome, I love how they deal with philosophy, existence, the universe, etc. instead of some annoying personal shit. My biggest gripe with hardcore music is how the lyrics are often, at their core: "YOU CAN DO IT YOU'RE AN AMAZING PERSON, YOU'RE STRONG EVERYONE ELSE IS WEAK FUCK THE WORLD!!"
> 
> No.
> 
> Tell me about how we should control the skies and welcoming in the fall and we are the universe inside or some other cool stuff (I need a lyrics booklet lol).



definitely... Spencer did an amazing job on the lyrics as well as his delivery of course

That was what killed it about Chris Baretto, dude tried to take Racecar and make it a song about his girlfriend and breakups and blah blah SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE


----------



## wannabguitarist

RagtimeDandy said:


> Spencer's lyrics are awesome, I love how they deal with philosophy, existence, the universe, etc. instead of some annoying personal shit. My biggest gripe with hardcore music is how the lyrics are often, at their core: "YOU CAN DO IT YOU'RE AN AMAZING PERSON, YOU'RE STRONG EVERYONE ELSE IS WEAK FUCK THE WORLD!!"
> 
> No.
> 
> Tell me about how we should control the skies and welcoming in the fall and we are the universe inside or some other cool stuff (I need a lyrics booklet lol).



Aren't like 3 of the songs about Skyrim?


----------



## spawnofthesith

wannabguitarist said:


> Aren't like 3 of the songs about Skyrim?



Skyrim FTW!


----------



## Paper_Champion23

crg123 said:


> Any one know what the hell is going on that ending section of Masamune!? Is there some weird effect on an 8 string (I think)? It sounds just so awesome. Those crazy growls/screams thrown into the background just make it sound so unbelievably heavy.



The best sludgy thing ive ever heard. Its like descending into madness YO!

Literally the complete opposite on how they ended their last album, and its amazing. Masamune is my favorite song, like Racecar was on the last lolol.


----------



## Heineken

Just out of curiosity, why isn't this album release available in Canada? I tried ordering from Merchconnect and they declined my order and said exactly that.


----------



## sakeido

fungwabus117 said:


> Out of curiosity, if you followed bulb for years, why were you disappointed with the debut if almost all of those songs were bulb songs? Did you want something new?



the songs were good but spencer's singing wasn't and the mix was (imo) one of the worst of all time. considering there were good versions of some of the songs out already, it just didn't hold up well. i still rock the Casey & Jake versions of Icarus Lives and older versions of the Walk, Letter Experiment and the Fast Ones and will occasionally listen to the album version of racecar but the rest is dead to me


----------



## MarkPopkie

Heineken said:


> Just out of curiosity, why isn't this album release available in Canada? I tried ordering from Merchconnect and they declined my order and said exactly that.



Distort &mdash; Periphery
Specifically for you Canucks


----------



## matt397

Heineken said:


> Just out of curiosity, why isn't this album release available in Canada? I tried ordering from Merchconnect and they declined my order and said exactly that.



www.team*distort*.com/
It's available in Canada through Distort Records


----------



## Heineken

I stand corrected, thanks!


----------



## fungwabus117

sakeido said:


> the songs were good but spencer's singing wasn't and the mix was (imo) one of the worst of all time. considering there were good versions of some of the songs out already, it just didn't hold up well. i still rock the Casey & Jake versions of Icarus Lives and older versions of the Walk, Letter Experiment and the Fast Ones and will occasionally listen to the album version of racecar but the rest is dead to me



I actually know what you mean and I see your point now. There was some edge to the old versions of The Walk and Letter Experiment (particularly Letter Experiment) that was a bit more brutal, almost like the "inferior" recording process used in the bedroom made it sound better, which is strange. Thankfully I haven't encountered the same thing on PII, as I actually like the new version of Luck as a Constant more than the old bulb one!


----------



## KrewZ

I'm loving the new album. In my opinion it is far superior to the debut in everyway. The vocals are so much better its almost like listening to a new singer. In the debut I was put off slightly by the vocal performance at first but it grew on me after more listens, this album is not like that at all, its like seeing the potential of everything the first album gave being fulfilled and then showing that there is still more room to improve and experament. Due to it being even longer to the last though I had to listen a few times to get a full grasp of the album and sort out all the truly memerable moments and connect them to song names but now its all sorted in my head as to what happens in each song and its amazing. Thank you guys for once again making an album that will turn into the soundtrack for a summer for me.


----------



## Dan Halen

fungwabus117 said:


> I actually know what you mean and I see your point now. There was some edge to the old versions of The Walk and Letter Experiment (particularly Letter Experiment) that was a bit more brutal, almost like the "inferior" recording process used in the bedroom made it sound better, which is strange. Thankfully I haven't encountered the same thing on PII, as I actually like the new version of Luck as a Constant more than the old bulb one!



Just on Luck as a Constant i think my only gripe with it is right around the 1:58 mark. in the Demo it was punchy and very clear, but now its a little fuzzy and subdued. THAT is THE only thing i said meh to. but OTHER THAN THAT Luck as a Constant is sooooo much better now. if you listen to them side by side. you wonder WTF the demo one is. the mix is far Inferior to the new one, but that's obvious


----------



## VILARIKA

One thing I noticed with the first album was that I enjoyed the second half of songs more than the first half. With Periphery II, it's the opposite way around.


----------



## Sikthness

fungwabus117 said:


> I actually know what you mean and I see your point now. There was some edge to the old versions of The Walk and Letter Experiment (particularly Letter Experiment) that was a bit more brutal, almost like the "inferior" recording process used in the bedroom made it sound better, which is strange. Thankfully I haven't encountered the same thing on PII, as I actually like the new version of Luck as a Constant more than the old bulb one!




I felt this way too, but only about the Walk. I wish I could find me early demos of the Walk, there was one that was just brutal. But its still a good song, so all is well.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

NSXTypeZero said:


> definitely... Spencer did an amazing job on the lyrics as well as his delivery of course
> 
> That was what killed it about Chris Baretto, dude tried to take Racecar and make it a song about his girlfriend and breakups and blah blah SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE



Wait really? That's fucking stupid. Spencer's lyrics to Racecar are so awesome, I love his approach



wannabguitarist said:


> Aren't like 3 of the songs about Skyrim?



Hey, the more fantastical the lyrics the better! I'm a long time WoW and LoL player and love when bands use lyrics that are really out there and mythical


----------



## drmosh

sakeido said:


> the songs were good but spencer's singing wasn't and the mix was (imo) one of the worst of all time.



You know, I love the album and songs. But I find it really hard to listen to P1 (lols) and AALs first nowadays because the mix is so specific.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

Sikthness said:


> I felt this way too, but only about the Walk. I wish I could find me early demos of the Walk, there was one that was just brutal. But its still a good song, so all is well.


Hit me up, bitch. I got the Jake and Chris versions.


----------



## ScottyB724

Damn it looks like there are no pre-orders up anymore, guess it's my own fault for waiting this long, stupid bi-weekly paydays 

Edit: Scratch that, merch now does indeed still have pre-orders, however all in merch and merch connection do not, for anyone curious. Stoked !


----------



## Dan Halen

so if i just buy the CD and the white baseball shirt separately is the CD still going to have the cutout and all the same stuff as the pre-order?because i honestly dont have the money to pre-order it right now, considering i have no job and such.


----------



## Hybrid138

ugh so hard not to listen to the stream with everyone talking about this album... waiting for muh CD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hybrid138 said:


> ugh so hard not to listen to the stream with everyone talking about this album... waiting for muh CD



I know that feeling... 

I only listened to Make Total Destroy, and I plan on keeping it that way until the 3rd.


----------



## Joose

I listened to the stream all the way through once. Since then, I've just listened to Muramasa and Have A Blast a good 25 times.


----------



## SurferDud50

Knowing full well of the gap issue I just grabbed a copy from JB Hifi in Aus. I put the CD on in the car on the way home and noticed a gap between Have a Blast/Facepalm Mute and Facepalm Mute/Ji. When I got home however I, imported the CD into itunes and checked all the songs and found now skipping between songs  Has anyone else experienced this? 

All I can say is holy crap this album is awesome. Gap or no gap I'd still consider this album one of the best purchases I've made in a long while. Can't and don't want to stop listening.


----------



## Nesty

This album is fucking incredible. Granted I haven't completely absorbed all it's awesomeness these guys have definitely stepped up. Spencers vocals especially are sick as fuck.

Masamune has been on repeat all day. Absolute pure filth (in a good way)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dan Halen said:


> Just on Luck as a Constant i think my only gripe with it is right around the 1:58 mark. in the Demo it was punchy and very clear, but now its a little fuzzy and subdued. THAT is THE only thing i said meh to. but OTHER THAN THAT Luck as a Constant is sooooo much better now. if you listen to them side by side. you wonder WTF the demo one is. the mix is far Inferior to the new one, but that's obvious



I though Luck As A Constant demo was really bad quality...


----------



## Randyrhoads123

I'm fairly certain the song titles in the Muramasa/Ragnarok/Masamune trilogy come from the names of swords in Final Fantasy. There may be Skyrim references in there but idk.


----------



## Fiction

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know that feeling...
> 
> I only listened to Make Total Destroy, and I plan on keeping it that way until the 3rd.



Dear lord, This is like blue balls at its greatest.

You've seriously just dipped it in and turned the fuck around, my condolences.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, Froggin' Bullfish sounds frogging epic with Spencer's vocals. Maybe the first song of the new album which is better with than without vocals. Mile Zero also kills but the demo version was so short and that part of the album version doesn't also have vocals so I wouldn't really count it.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

RagtimeDandy said:


> Wait really? That's fucking stupid. Spencer's lyrics to Racecar are so awesome, I love his approach
> l



Indeed... ... but when Spencer joined he re-wrote the whole damn song of Racecar (obviously - because as you said, the lyrics on the final cut are GREAT)


----------



## rockstarazuri

Quick question, which of the songs in the record is recorded with 7 and 8 strings?


----------



## bhakan

Ji is the only 8 string song if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

rockstarazuri said:


> Quick question, which of the songs in the record is recorded with 7 and 8 strings?



Okay here goes my wild guesses:
Muramasa 7-string (could be just 6-string)
Have A Blast 6-string
Facepalm Mute 7-string
Ji 8-string
Scarlet 6-string
Luck As A Constant 6/7-string (not sure)
Ragnarok 7-string (goes to F# tho)
The Gods Must Be Crazy! 6-string
MAKE TOTAL DESTROY 7-string
Erised 6-string (in drop C)
Epoch 666-string
Froggin' Bullfish 6-string
Mile Zero 6-string
Masamune 7-string (prolly goes to F# too)


----------



## Dan Halen

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Okay here goes my wild guesses:
> Muramasa 7-string (could be just 6-string)
> Have A Blast 6-string
> Facepalm Mute 7-string
> Ji 8-string
> Scarlet 6-string
> Luck As A Constant 6/7-string (not sure)
> Ragnarok 7-string (goes to F# tho)
> The Gods Must Be Crazy! 6-string
> MAKE TOTAL DESTROY 7-string
> Erised 6-string (in drop C)
> Epoch 666-string
> Froggin' Bullfish 6-string
> Mile Zero 6-string
> Masamune 7-string (prolly goes to F# too)



Luck as a Constant is a 6-er and its in the normal Drop-C. anything they play on a 6 is always Drop-C to my knowledge.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dan Halen said:


> Luck as a Constant is a 6-er and its in the normal Drop-C. anything they play on a 6 is always Drop-C to my knowledge.



Totla Mad and Zyglrox aren't if I recall correctly.


----------



## bhakan

^Plus Scarlet is in CGCEGD


----------



## matt397

^^Frak the Gods: A# G C F A D


----------



## Sephiroth952

I don't know if I'm stupid for asking this, but what is that dropping at the end of mile zero? Is that a pick or something? Tis a real cool extra.


----------



## tbb529

Sephiroth952 said:


> I don't know if I'm stupid for asking this, but what is that dropping at the end of mile zero? Is that a pick or something? Tis a real cool extra.



Spencer answered this question in a Formspring response, it's the sound of headphones falling and hitting the floor.


----------



## Jackrat

What I particularly love about this album is that the vocals do NOT take away from the instruments. Every line is clearly very thought through to compliment and accent whats going on in every song.


----------



## Cynic

Part at 2:31 of Masamune sounds like something The Contortionist would do. If I ever hear that at a show, then I will definitely be bouncing up and down.


----------



## Dan Halen

Fat-Elf said:


> Totla Mad and Zyglrox aren't if I recall correctly.


I thought Totla Mad was.



bhakan said:


> ^Plus Scarlet is in CGCEGD



I didn't know



matt397 said:


> ^^Frak the Gods: A# G C F A D



I forgot about this one.

And so i recalled incorrectly hahaha. But they are all Variants of Drop-C except Frak The Gods sort of. I mean that one IS drop-c but with SUPER dropped A#


----------



## Rustee

I'm really disappointed that the album didn't end up sounding like this.


----------



## -Nolly-

Muramasa was actually tracked on my Blackmachine 6-string but is definitely in the 7-string range (I forget why exactly, probably just because it sounded good). Luck as a Constant is 6-string. Other than that you're spot on


----------



## Jonathan20022

Drop C (6 String) - Insomnia, Jetpacks, All New Materials, Buttersnips, Passenger, Have A Blast, Luck As A Constant, The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised, Epoch, Froggin Bullfish, Mile Zero

Drop C Variants (6 String)
CGCEGD - Scarlet
A#GCFAD - Totla Mad, Frak the Gods
AGCFAD - Zyglrox

Drop Ab (7 String) - The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings, New Groove, Eureka, New Snu (Live Intro), Muramasa, Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy

Drop Ab Variants (7 String)
Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Racecar
F#, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Captain On, Ragnarok, Masamune

F# Standard (8 String) - Ji

Kazoo - Ragtime Dandies 

That should be them all so far guys! Listed with collective information from the Band/Playing along/General Knowledge. I'm actually pretty excited most of the new album is mainly 6 String stuff, can't wait for that potential tab book Misha might have been hinting at!


----------



## Eptaceros

Jackrat said:


> What I particularly love about this album is that the vocals do NOT take away from the instruments. Every line is clearly very thought through to compliment and accent whats going on in every song.



I disagree. Froggin' Bullfish has a few moments where the vocals either impose on the music or take away from the music. I also can't get over the fact that it seems like there's always vocals going on. non-stop. There are so many sections that could've gone unsung and let the music breathe...

I'm happy for you, bulb and jake. I've been following your tunes since the first clips on soundclick, and I'm happy that you guys are happy and getting the recognition you deserve. I just can't, for the life of me, enjoy Spencer's vocals. Oh well, at least I'll always have over 60 clips of instrumental genius.


----------



## datalore

The interlude after Facepalm Mute is really beautiful.

Edit - Every quiet interlude on this record makes me feel like I'm in a sushi restaurant in the future.

Edit - The vocals in Erised are super catchy.


----------



## samdaman87

I am going to have to listen to this CD for a month before I can say something positive or negative about it. It's too much for me to absorb right now and I really need to examine how Spencers vocals complete the guitar work. I am still trying figure out what tracks have the guest solos. Can you guys help me out


----------



## Jonathan20022

samdaman87 said:


> I am going to have to listen to this CD for a month before I can say something positive or negative about it. It's too much for me to absorb right now and I really need to examine how Spencers vocals complete the guitar work. I am still trying figure out what tracks have the guest solos. Can you guys help me out



Have a Blast - Guthie is the second solo
Erised - John's the second solo also
Mile Zero - Wes is the only Solo on that track, and IMO the best one out of the three.


----------



## ddtonfire

Epoch is a very fun track to grab a cold one, sit down, and jam to.


----------



## Joose

This album has put Spencer into my Top 5 favorite vocalists.


----------



## square stomp

tbb529 said:


> Spencer answered this question in a Formspring response, it's the sound of headphones falling and hitting the floor.



Oh, I thought it was a terrible attempt at throwing the mic against the wall.


----------



## JosephAOI

Jackrat said:


> What I particularly love about this album is that the vocals do NOT take away from the instruments. Every line is clearly very thought through to compliment and accent whats going on in every song.



Everyone does know that the only song Spencer completely wrote vocals for on the S/T was Jetpacks, right? Everything else was Chris or Casey IIRC.


----------



## Valennic

He wrote Racecar too.


----------



## JosephAOI

Okay yeah, I went back to formspring where I saw that and he just mentioned that he wrote vocals for Jetpacks in their entirety but nothing about other songs. My fault 

I'm almost 100% sure though that The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, and Icarus were written by Chris/Casey.


----------



## The Beard

The outro to Masamune made me fucking STOMP around and not give a fuck who gave me weird looks at work the other day  

Hell of a way to end an album


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Okay yeah, I went back to formspring where I saw that and he just mentioned that he wrote vocals for Jetpacks in their entirety but nothing about other songs. My fault
> 
> I'm almost 100% sure though that The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, and Icarus were written by Chris/Casey.



Chris didn't write anything, that was one of the many issues. In fact, we have demos of just about every song where tom and i were whisper screaming and singing gibberish to set the notes and rhythms for everything.
Casey wrote vocals to icarus, and certain parts of letter and the end of insomnia, the rest was either stuff that tom and i demoed together, or stuff that spencer managed to write at the very last minute in the studio.

This time around Spence did everything, even the vocal production, which allowed Nolly and I to just focus on guitars and bass. That was such a relief haha!


----------



## bulb

square stomp said:


> Oh, I thought it was a terrible attempt at throwing the mic against the wall.



He used a Manley Reference Cardioid for the vocals. No matter what he was feeling he would never dare throw that mic against anything haha!


----------



## Cynic

dre beats however were not spared


----------



## Joose

It boggles my mind, how good this album is. Tuesday needs to hurry the fuck up and get here so I can listen in my car! I mean, I'd plug my phone into the Aux, but youtube quality would piss me off.


----------



## bulb

wait for the real thing it does genuinely sound better!


----------



## Marcus

bulb said:


> In fact, we have demos of just about every song where tom and i were whisper screaming and singing gibberish to set the notes and rhythms for everything.



I'd love to hear those


----------



## Metal_Webb

Joose said:


> It boggles my mind, how good this album is. Tuesday needs to hurry the fuck up and get here so I can listen in my car! I mean, I'd plug my phone into the Aux, but youtube quality would piss me off.



Compared to the lossless CD audio, Youtube clips sound like someone has their hariy scrotum draped over your ears, muffling the sound.


----------



## jjfiegel

So have the US preorders been held up because of the gap issues? Im a little wary that it's Sunday and I haven't gotten a shipment email yet.


----------



## ZEBOV

^That's because it's Sunday. Shippers don't deliver on Sundays.

EDIT: Nevermind, I just realized you're not in the US. I don't know how shippers work around Dunkirk.


----------



## Paper_Champion23

Seriously, spencers growls at the end of Masamune are frickin creepy as hell. I FUCKING LOVE IT.


----------



## jjfiegel

What? I live in Maryland. I was expecting to get a notice Saturday as its supposed to arrive Tuesday.


----------



## Cynic

jjfiegel said:


> What? I live in Maryland. I was expecting to get a notice Saturday as its supposed to arrive Tuesday.









merch connection


----------



## Chris_Casket

Got the Australian release today, no gaps on mine at all! Album is awesome love the more melodic approach to it, Scarlet was always a favourite of mine and is even better with vocals!
Also Jake and Misha's solo's hold there own if not surpass some of the guest solos!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Marcus said:


> I'd love to hear those


I would like to plus one that....


----------



## matt397

Cynic said:


> merch connection



Ah, Merch Connection, the single worst merch outfit I've ever had the indecency of having to deal with. Just a forewarning to anyone, if you have any questions about your order being late, as my Periphery S/T was by almost a month, be prepared for an asshole response. Good luck everyone !!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Is it the labels decision to use merch connection or what? I've only dealt with them once, when I bought the Icarus EP and while they gouged me for shipping I did get the album on time. The shipping thing left a bad taste in my mouth, if it would've been late too i'm not sure what i'd have done.

The wait for this album is brutal, I'm in the group of people that didn't listen to the stream. I checked out a few clips but didn't let myself spoil it. My resolve is failing me fast though, this thread has been torture.


----------



## CloudAC

I've had one experience with MC, and it was a good one. Arrived fairly quickly considering im in Scotland. Guess I was lucky! Im also becoming a huge fan of Masamune, what an ending! So evil! Sound like such a fanboy, but this is really one of the greatest albums I have ever heard.


----------



## JoeyBTL

After all this wonderful stuff we're hearing about Merck connection has anyone considered canceling their order and doing a different preorder? I know I wouldn't get the album by Tiesday but that seems better than the chance of getting it a month late.


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> wait for the real thing it does genuinely sound better!



I bet! I can't wait to blast this shit in the ghetto I gotta drive through to where I'm workin' Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Valennic

JoeyBTL said:


> After all this wonderful stuff we're hearing about Merck connection has anyone considered canceling their order and doing a different preorder? I know I wouldn't get the album by Tiesday but that seems better than the chance of getting it a month late.



Too late at this point sadly.

Either way, I'd prefer it a month late to my post people delivering it to the wrong address and going on a wild goose chase for it for a month. That's a lot more stressful, and its what happened to me and Weightless.


----------



## James B

I wanted to see if merch connections ridiculous shipping fee went down so I set up my shopping cart and looked. Nope, still $35 to the U.S. Later that day I received an email from them. Apparently, they saw that I was going to place an order and urged me to finish the process. I replied saying "Sorry I can't I don't have enough the shipping fee is too steep". They have sent me an email a day for two days now, with the last saying "oh hey I know this is the third time but you can still give us money". The site is not worth the time. Giving all of you a heads up, if you don't already know.


----------



## rgaRyan

Some guy in his big honkin' 4x4 pulled up beside me yesterday, blaring his shitty techno stuff.

So I cranked up Epoch.


----------



## tbb529

Periphery's debut was my favorite album of all time. Since the stream of the new album went online, I haven't listened to a single track from the first album. Damn you Periphery II for being so badass it's tainted my love of the first album.


----------



## Dan Halen

James B said:


> I wanted to see if merch connections ridiculous shipping fee went down so I set up my shopping cart and looked. Nope, still $35 to the U.S. Later that day I received an email from them. Apparently, they saw that I was going to place an order and urged me to finish the process. I replied saying "Sorry I can't I don't have enough the shipping fee is too steep". They have sent me an email a day for two days now, with the last saying "oh hey I know this is the third time but you can still give us money". The site is not worth the time. Giving all of you a heads up, if you don't already know.



I got that email too but it was because i was one step away from finalizing the order so my paypal and their systems were stuck in limbo. I think the email is an automated response to that and also a do not reply so that would be the reason you didnt get a reply for 2 days. you should email them directly and tell them how awful their shipping prices are instead of just emailing the machine. haha


----------



## sakeido

drum playthrough video for Erised plzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplz


----------



## rgaRyan

I'm currently learning the solo (first half) to Luck As A Constant.

I don't know how to shred three notes per string and I hate myself because of that! Argh!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

sakeido said:


> drum playthrough video for Erised plzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplz





Unfortunately, Matt doesn't put up playthrough's of anything.  As a drummer myself, he is one of my favorite drummers in metal, and he has yet to post playthroughs of anything, ever. Other than a few random improv jams 

I'm sure if you jump on his site BandHappy, he'll teach you that song one-on-one for $40+ per hour - I'd wager that's why he doesn't post anything, now that he has the ability to monetize those people who want to know how to play his music.

On the up shot, the Orbinator (aka GOD) has posted 3 or 4 playthroughs of material he wrote from the S/T... 

Hopefully Troy Wright or one of the couple other total beasts on youtube covers some PII with 100% perfection, like Troy does with Meshuggah and AAL and friends

Matt is damn amazing, I just wish he had a similar connection to his fans that the rest of Periphery does


----------



## toiletstand

he has a great connection with fans id say. but remember along with periphery hes running his own business and whatever else he has to do on the side.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Make total destroy is my favorite by far. I can't really think of anything wrong with it. Anyone know what tuning its in?


----------



## toiletstand

aeadgbe flat


----------



## NSXTypeZero

toiletstand said:


> he has a great connection with fans id say. but remember along with periphery hes running his own business and whatever else he has to do on the side.




I hear ya, I'm not saying he's a total recluse a'la Howard Hughes, its just that guys like Misha (producing) and Nolly (producing/working with BKP) are probably just as busy as Matt (since he has a board of directors to direct BandHappy with him) and Misha/Mrak/Nolly still find time to post here regularly, reply to a million formspring comments, and STILL do Guitar Messenger or other outlets that involve showing how to play their content. THAT, my friends, is boss


----------



## Cynic

NSXTypeZero said:


> Unfortunately, Matt doesn't put up playthrough's of anything.  As a drummer myself, he is one of my favorite drummers in metal, and he has yet to post playthroughs of anything, ever. Other than a few random improv jams
> 
> I'm sure if you jump on his site BandHappy, he'll teach you that song one-on-one for $40+ per hour - I'd wager that's why he doesn't post anything, now that he has the ability to monetize those people who want to know how to play his music.
> 
> On the up shot, the Orbinator (aka GOD) has posted 3 or 4 playthroughs of material he wrote from the S/T...
> 
> Hopefully Troy Wright or one of the couple other total beasts on youtube covers some PII with 100% perfection, like Troy does with Meshuggah and AAL and friends
> 
> Matt is damn amazing, I just wish he had a similar connection to his fans that the rest of Periphery does



Matt did a Buttersnips vid, homie.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

toiletstand said:


> aeadgbe flat




Perfect


----------



## sahaal

I'm not sure why they didn't use this version of Masamune/Moonstar


----------



## brutalwizard

NSXTypeZero said:


> I hear ya, I'm not saying he's a total recluse a'la Howard Hughes, its just that guys like Misha (producing) and Nolly (producing/working with BKP) are probably just as busy as Matt (since he has a board of directors to direct BandHappy with him) and Misha/Mrak/Nolly still find time to post here regularly, reply to a million formspring comments, and STILL do Guitar Messenger or other outlets that involve showing how to play their content. THAT, my friends, is boss



Matt in real life is one of the coolest dudes I have ever met consistently with the neatest conversations. If periphery comes to your town strike up a conversation with that dude. Tom Murphy is a neat guy also although he quit a while ago.


----------



## toiletstand

theres also a few drum perspective vids from live shows on youtube


----------



## ZEBOV

jjfiegel said:


> What? I live in Maryland. I was expecting to get a notice Saturday as its supposed to arrive Tuesday.



Oh, I was thinking Dunkirk somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Xaios

sahaal said:


> I'm not sure why they didn't use this version of Masamune/Moonstar




&#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## matt397

sahaal said:


> I'm not sure why they didn't use this version of Masamune/Moonstar


----------



## bulb

NSXTypeZero said:


> I hear ya, I'm not saying he's a total recluse a'la Howard Hughes, its just that guys like Misha (producing) and Nolly (producing/working with BKP) are probably just as busy as Matt (since he has a board of directors to direct BandHappy with him) and Misha/Mrak/Nolly still find time to post here regularly, reply to a million formspring comments, and STILL do Guitar Messenger or other outlets that involve showing how to play their content. THAT, my friends, is boss



1) If you saw the workload he has with Bandhappy, your perspective would change immediately

2) He doesn't have the means to record himself well, so for example, the one buttersnips video he has up doesn't sound particularly good, and a bunch of people bitch about it.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

SOOOOOO.... Has anybody's preorder stuff shipped yet?


----------



## Joose

Lol, are people really harpin' on Matt for not having playthroughs?

That is so sad... Just enjoy the music. If he puts up a playthrough, awesome! If not, you'll live.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> 1) If you saw the workload he has with Bandhappy, your perspective would change immediately
> 
> 2) He doesn't have the means to record himself well, so for example, the one buttersnips video he has up doesn't sound particularly good, and a bunch of people bitch about it.



I hear ya, I'm sure you're right, Bandhappy is fuckin blowing up

I'm not complaining, I just LOVE his drumming and with his style being so damn unorthodox, vids of him playing new stuff would be VERY enlightening (outside of some of those insane sickdrummer.com POV type videos of him from the S/T album)


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Joose said:


> Lol, are people really harpin' on Matt for not having playthroughs?
> 
> That is so sad... Just enjoy the music. If he puts up a playthrough, awesome! If not, you'll live.



Yeah man, don't act like I'm trippin about it, I just brought up the fact that he doesn't make playthroughs... and it's all good. He's fucking amazing, and a really nice dude, and that's that. No need to blow it out of proportion brosama


----------



## Joose

NSXTypeZero said:


> Yeah man, don't act like I'm trippin about it, I just brought up the fact that he doesn't make playthroughs... and it's all good. He's fucking amazing, and a really nice dude, and that's that. No need to blow it out of proportion brosama


----------



## CloudAC

I just downloaded my iTunes pre-order but I can't for the life of me find the booklet pictures that were gonna be part of it? Any idea where I go to get em?


----------



## isispelican

So Periphery made it to the Greek Metal Hammer! Im really happy and proud of you guys, because thats not an easy thing to do. Its like the editors are trapped in the past, completely ignoring the modern progressive bands and all they talk about are classic bands like Maiden, Metallica blabla. I never thought i'd see you there and that means a lot! Congrats and I hope to see you live someday here in Greece!


----------



## Dayviewer

Some o' dat facepalm mute


----------



## Razzy

I just received my preorder a day early. \m/


----------



## Jacobine

I feel like a loser for asking this but why cant periphery pkay Racecar live?


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## JakePeriphery

Pkay, player killing?

We play Racecar live.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

No sight of an email from MC, 1 day before release. I'm trying to stay hopeful that they will have these preorders ready and out but the foreshadowing is getting thicker.


----------



## drmosh

a) They have and do play it live
b) There's a massive periphery thread that's basically always on the first page, use that!


----------



## I Voyager




----------



## btbamthewell

Please for the love of god release a tab book/guitar pro tabs


----------



## Razzy

WildBroskiAppears said:


> No sight of an email from MC, 1 day before release. I'm trying to stay hopeful that they will have these preorders ready and out but the foreshadowing is getting thicker.



I didn't get an email from MC either, and I got mine today. HAVE HOPE!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Razzy said:


> I didn't get an email from MC either, and I got mine today. HAVE HOPE!



They didn't send a shipping confirmation at all, and you got your CD? That's a great surprise a day early haha, but iffy on their part not to send a confirmation.


----------



## Razzy

WildBroskiAppears said:


> They didn't send a shipping confirmation at all, and you got your CD? That's a great surprise a day early haha, but iffy on their part not to send a confirmation.



Yeah man. It was a nice surprise, haha. I can't wait to jam it in my car.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Jacobine said:


> I feel like a loser for asking this but why cant periphery pkay Racecar live?



Pics or it didn't happen!

..... right.....

....wait!


----------



## CloudAC

It was incredibly awesome to see that song live. Jake nailed the solo, no surprise.


Still no sign of the booklet from iTunes though... Is it not available to EU folk?

EDIT : Turns out it's in the US Store but not the UK store, that sucks. My pre-order package should arrive in about 2 weeks though, so no problem really.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Ahahah nooooooo there was some questionable playing there! yeeeck haha


----------



## CloudAC

Periphery 'Make Total Destroy' Video - Metal Hammer

PERIPHERY - Make Total Destroy (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

Enjoy!


----------



## Dayviewer

^ Holy crap that was awesome


----------



## I Voyager

Epic video.


----------



## CloudAC

Very cool, especially when Sponce throws the microphone. But holy crap, that Jackson's looking mega sparkly 

A friend on my facebook just put on the video ''Roadrunner should be sending me a download link for this album tomorrow", nevermind the fact that Roadrunner UK are no more and arent even signed with Periphery anymore, I cant be assed calling him out on it haha.


----------



## MABGuitar

Damn that video was awesome as hell!


----------



## Nerd Destroyer

well, i just made a total boner


----------



## S-O

My preorder came early too! Woo!

Edit: Also, sick Final Fantasy music video! Haha


----------



## Hankey

That is genuinely the most awesome music video I've seen in years!


----------



## Cynic

guys please stop you're getting my hopes up. now i will expect a package when i check the mail in like half an hour


----------



## Marv Attaxx

DAT BEARD


----------



## btbamthewell

Haha fuck you Misha! Trying to sneak a few extra guitars into that video


----------



## I Voyager

I work at Best Buy, so I'm going to be looking forward to the end of my shift tomorrow like crazy so I could buy the CD haha.


----------



## Joose

Goddamnit, as much as I love my iPhone, I am beyond sick of not being able to view half of the videos posted on the interwebz!


----------



## Equivoke

Video is awesome. Spencer is such a boss.


----------



## Joose

I want to see the video! C'mon, Sumerian, post the video on youtube. And it damn well better be made available to mobile devices.


----------



## Cynic

no package in the mail, but i saw him give the neighbor one. hopefully he made a mistake and my neighbor brings it over


----------



## Bobo

I Voyager said:


> I work at Best Buy, so I'm going to be looking forward to the end of my shift tomorrow like crazy so I could buy the CD haha.



So Best Buy sells something as awesome as Periphery? Well I guess I can go ITunes or BB. 

Just put a new stereo in my truck, need to break it in with some new Periphery


----------



## MarkPopkie

Joose said:


> I want to see the video! C'mon, Sumerian, post the video on youtube. And it damn well better be made available to mobile devices.



PERIPHERY - Make Total Destroy (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

It's on Youtube! Just as an unlisted video... gotta have the link to see it. So there ya go!

Edit: Or are 'Unlisted' videos not available on mobile devices?


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I saw a UPS truck drive by about 30 minutes ago. Hopefully he's just going to a different area. I guess people are recieving it via UPS not the post office in their mail boxes.



UGH just cut my foot open on a table with meta folding legs. What are the odds of that?


----------



## bulb

Exclusive: Periphery Premiere "Make Total Destroy" Music Video | Guitar World

Yay HQ


----------



## Razzy

Cynic said:


> no package in the mail, but i saw him give the neighbor one. hopefully he made a mistake and my neighbor brings it over



You might get lucky as I'm in Texas as well.



The Buttmonkey said:


> I saw a UPS truck drive by about 30 minutes ago. Hopefully he's just going to a different area. I guess people are recieving it via UPS not the post office in their mail boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> UGH just cut my foot open on a table with meta folding legs. What are the odds of that?



Mine came via USPS.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Yay QC!

"Mark Mark Holcomb" lol


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> Exclusive: Periphery Premiere "Make Total Destroy" Music Video | Guitar World
> 
> Yay HQ




Yes! My phone played that one. Holy epicness! That video just made that song my favorite; till tomorrow, when that title will shuffle between at least 6 tracks.





MarkPopkie said:


> PERIPHERY - Make Total Destroy (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> It's on Youtube! Just as an unlisted video... gotta have the link to see it. So there ya go!
> 
> Edit: Or are 'Unlisted' videos not available on mobile devices?



Most of the time, no I cannot see unlisted videos. Youtube mobile is a joke. Thanks though!


----------



## Xaios

So, Periphery's new album contains song titles which are not only homages to Final Fantasy games, but are also apparently references to Skyrim.

And NOW, at the end of their new video, they've released Lavos.





Hunh.


----------



## Cynic

Razzy said:


> You might get lucky as I'm in Texas as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine came via USPS.



with my luck the neighbor saw that it was mine and smashed it with a bat for no raisin


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> with my luck the neighbor saw that it was mine and smashed it with a bat for no raisin



Should've given him a box of Sun-Maids.


----------



## Razzy

Cynic said:


> with my luck the neighbor saw that it was mine and smashed it with a bat for no raisin


----------



## samu

I'm not sure if I like the new album more than the debut yet, but it definitely is a grower. There's just so much going on in every track I need some time to let it sink in


----------



## HighGain510

The video for Make Total Destroy is awesome! Love the stills/slow-motion shots, the multi-swap of guitars was funny too!


----------



## Djent

Epic mic throw is epic


----------



## Sephiroth952

I lost it at the the guitar switching. All the rest is epic.


----------



## Bobo

samu said:


> I'm not sure if I like the new album more than the debut yet, but it definitely is a grower. There's just so much going on in every track I need some time to let it sink in



I haven't heard it yet, but I hope it's a grower. Most of my all time favs are growers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaand I just got my CD/Poster in the mail. Now to pop it in and rape my family's eardrums.


----------



## Cynic

fuck you faggots i want my package now


----------



## Fat-Elf

Gotta take my words back. This definitely is a grower. I like how first my favorite song was Facepalm Mute, then it was Mile Zero and now it is Ragnarok. Not that every song on the album wouldn't sound great. 

Love the new video.


----------



## TheFerryMan

so...is that bit at the start of the new video from Juggs?


----------



## JosephAOI

Fuck you all, I want my pre-order!!!!


----------



## bhakan

TheFerryMan said:


> so...is that bit at the start of the new video from Juggs?


The music in the beginning? It's the interlude at the end of The Gods Must Be Crazy that leads into the song


----------



## Dan Halen

Kinda looks like dat was a bit of a nod at Juggernaut dair guise. and yes Epic mic Throw is EPIC!!!


----------



## TDR

Xaios said:


> So, Periphery's new album contains song titles which are not only homages to Final Fantasy games, but are also apparently references to Skyrim.
> 
> And NOW, at the end of their new video, they've released Lavos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunh.




Don't forget the Battlestar Galactica


----------



## ScottyB724

Spencer's beard accidentally the whole video


----------



## The Buttmonkey

ScottyB724 said:


> Spencer's beard accidentally the whole video



Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

The only thing that video needs is more nolly. That was awesome on all kinds of levels. So were the particular songs inspired by skyrim or are they actually vocally related as well? I haven't had an opportunity to listen to the vocals that closely yet. 

I'm just not sure whether we are going to hear spencer yelling fus ro dah and making arrow to the knee jokes or if they are epic songs that you wrote while playing skyrim.


----------



## Joose

3:39, when Lavos busts out of the ground while the band is frozen=The coolest visual I've ever seen in a video.


----------



## Dan Halen

The part right after the The Machine busts out of the ground matt looks like hes orgasming REAL HARD. its at about 3:44. hes either gasping for air or sexing his drums real good like.


----------



## metal_sam14

Dan Halen said:


> The part right after the The Machine busts out of the ground matt looks like hes orgasming REAL HARD. its at about 3:44. hes either gasping for air or sexing his drums real good like.


----------



## Cynic

AirJordanStaal said:


> The only thing that video needs is more nolly.



now you can!



this video is has more nolly how wonderful!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2 tracks in, and I can already say this album
Fucking.
Rules.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Downloading the new album now, haven't heard any of it yet so I can listen to it all in one sitting all the way through

Is teh excited!


----------



## Joose

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Downloading the new album now, haven't heard any of it yet so I can listen to it all in one sitting all the way through
> 
> Is teh excited!




I hope you mean via iTunes or something.


----------



## Lukifer

I think the video was for Bulb to showcase all his guitars!!! Awesome video for sure though!! Way better than the typical playing in a field or in a warehouse that so many metal bands do.


----------



## right_to_rage

Finally a metal video with performance AND strong visuals. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Cynic

it's almost 9 PM and no package. i swear to fucking god if it doesn't get here

edit: 

got this about four hours ago

"All of the items from order ------- are being prepared for shipment:

1x Periphery - Preorder Bundle #3 - Small and Poster Tube"


that's all fine but aren't pre-orders supposed to be delivered on the day of, or the day before, its release date?


----------



## osmosis2259

Cynic said:


> it's almost 9 PM and no package. i swear to fucking god if it doesn't get here
> 
> edit:
> 
> got this about four hours ago
> 
> "All of the items from order ------- are being prepared for shipment:
> 
> 1x Periphery - Preorder Bundle #3 - Small and Poster Tube"
> 
> 
> that's all fine but aren't pre-orders supposed to be delivered on the day of, or the day before, its release date?



I just got this 3 hours ago too. I got a feeling it will arrive a day late. I hope I am wrong though


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Cynic said:


> now you can!
> 
> this video is has more nolly how wonderful!



lol that was great. Part of me was hoping you just pasted his head on the machine's body, that would've been a solid inclusion as well.


----------



## gunshow86de

Cynic said:


> that's all fine but aren't pre-orders supposed to be delivered on the day of, or the day before, its release date?



Welcome to MerchConnection. 

Mine hasn't shipped either.


----------



## rgaRyan

I got my digital copy in my email today, with the Far Out bonus track 

Got my shirt a few days ago in the mail. And I'll get the physical copy mailed to me around July 10th :/


----------



## rug

Got an email 10 minutes ago saying that the vinyl had shipped. No word on the cd/poster though. 

Guess we'll see if I'm listening to the album tomorrow or not! :/


----------



## Joose

AirJordanStaal said:


> lol that was great. Part of me was hoping you just pasted his head on the machine's body, that would've been a solid inclusion as well.




That's exactly what I was hoping for! Still, his inclusion at all makes it more awesome.


----------



## ScottyB724

Yea nothing coming my way yet, I have one pre-order from MerchNow that hasn't shipped as well as the vinyl pre-order from Soundcheck Hollywood that has not shipped either haha. I can be patient, although I have listened to it.. oh, about 17 times already


----------



## MarkPopkie

I'm beginning to feel like metal bloggers are afraid to give PII:TTIP a perfect score... For fear of sounding like geeked out fanboys. "You can't give Periphery a perfect score because that's what everybody expects you to give them." 
I keep reading these glowing reviews... If they mention any negatives at all, they backpedal on them so much that it seems like they trying to scrounge for any reason at all to give a less-than-perfect score. 
You cannot gush about how this album is an improvement/evolution from the debut in every conceivable way then hold back on the final rating... It doesn't seem genuine - especially when those same bloggers raved about the debut. 
The one major criticism I've read the most is that the new songs lack some of that memorable quality... This may be true to a certain degree. However, I would argue that the early adopters of the debut were already familiar with the bulb material and were therefore more likely to catch on quickly. And the vocals on the debut were a little less complex. After listening to the album a dozen-or-so times, I can definitely say that P2 has even more infectious melodies... In both vocals and guitars. It just takes more time to digest it... I don't think the album should be faulted for that. I always thought that being easily digestible was a bad thing in progressive metal!


----------



## GSingleton

Mine will be here tomorrow via amazon. gotta love my prime account. haha


----------



## bhakan

MarkPopkie said:


> I'm beginning to feel like metal bloggers are afraid to give PII:TTIP a perfect score... For fear of sounding like geeked out fanboys. "You can't give Periphery a perfect score because that's what everybody expects you to give them."
> I keep reading these glowing reviews... If they mention any negatives at all, they backpedal on them so much that it seems like they trying to scrounge for any reason at all to give a less-than-perfect score.
> You cannot gush about how this album is an improvement/evolution from the debut in every conceivable way then hold back on the final rating... It doesn't seem genuine - especially when those same bloggers raved about the debut.
> The one major criticism I've read the most is that the new songs lack some of that memorable quality... This may be true to a certain degree. However, I would argue that the early adopters of the debut were already familiar with the bulb material and were therefore more likely to catch on quickly. And the vocals on the debut were a little less complex. After listening to the album a dozen-or-so times, I can definitely say that P2 has even more infectious melodies... In both vocals and guitars. It just takes more time to digest it... I don't think the album should be faulted for that. I always thought that being easily digestible was a bad thing in progressive metal!



There doesn't need to be anything wrong with an album for it to not get a perfect score. I think the highest score short of a 5 is probably fair, as it is an absolutely amazing album, but I'm not sure if it is "perfect." If the reviewer felt it was a little too dense, and by the first listen it wasn't that memorable, that is a legitimate reason to not give it a 5.


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, can we set up an official way for us non-Europeans to get Far Out?

I don't want to risk torrenting and getting a virus. If not, could someone e-mail me that track? Or can I simply buy it on iTunes?


----------



## Dan Halen

JosephAOI said:


> Misha, can we set up an official way for us non-Europeans to get Far Out?
> 
> I don't want to risk torrenting and getting a virus. If not, could someone e-mail me that track? Or can I simply buy it on iTunes?



IIRC They've already said in one interview that it's supposed to hit US iTunes later on but WAAYY later. and you'll be able to hear it on youtube still. but it may only be a onth before it's released on itunes. if i remember correctly it was a jake interview but im not 100 on that.

also i think the US is supposed to get a special edition version way later also, but DO NOT quote me on that specific piece of info.


----------



## goth_fiend

ive been listening to the stream on youtube damn near nonestop for the last few days, misha, you and the boys have completely topped yourselves with the new album, cant wait to get P2 tomorrow, honestly for me at least, best album of the year


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Xaios said:


> So, Periphery's new album contains song titles which are not only homages to Final Fantasy games, but are also apparently references to Skyrim.




could you point some out cause I don't see any unless it's like the tittle of the album and uses lines from the games, and movies.


----------



## crg123

Mine has been saying " Electronic Shipping Info Received " since friday.... damn you merchconnection... damn you to hell....


----------



## MABGuitar

That bonus track is the sex.


----------



## Cynic

AirJordanStaal said:


> lol that was great. Part of me was hoping you just pasted his head on the machine's body, that would've been a solid inclusion as well.



not mine btw


----------



## brick

Oh, wow, this album... :O


----------



## Xaios

In truth, the new video has an extra cast member: Spencer's searing-white teeth. Agh, I'm blind!


----------



## TimTomTum

Love how the video is totally over the top. The shots are great, watch it on HD, it's totally worth it.


----------



## btbamthewell

Can us european folk buy it yet? I don't like gay-tunes/ama-gay.

Is century records the european distributor? If so I've to wait for another two weeks to buy


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Anyone else's Itunes download give you Ragnarok twice but the second one labeled as Luck As A Constant making Luck As A Constant not there, just an audio copy of Ragnarok?..


----------



## toiletstand

didnt have that problem. can you try redownloading it?


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

toiletstand said:


> didnt have that problem. can you try redownloading it?



I wasn't aware I could do that through iTunes. How do I go about doing that?

Also, when I do the iTunes preview thing it has the same problem. Ragnarok twice, once as Luck As a Constant.


----------



## drmosh

GSingleton said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow via amazon. gotta love my prime account. haha



prime is the best thing ever


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

I re-downloaded the album and still the same problem of Ragnarok2. Is there a way to get my money back and buy it later when they fix their shit?

Luck As a Constant was one of my favorite's on the record and now it's gone...


----------



## toiletstand

email itunes support. they're actually pretty helpful!


----------



## Fiction

I remember the Canadian iTunes previews had ragnarok as both those songs as well, so they must have never picked up on the problem.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Fiction said:


> I remember the Canadian iTunes previews had ragnarok as both those songs as well, so they must have never picked up on the problem.



Yeah, that's exactly the problem I'm having. I wish I had caught it earlier before I spent 9 bucks on it...

Waiting on iTunes support now...


----------



## Rap Hat

This album is fantastic, can't wait to see some of the songs live! Anyone else notice a resemblance to Dredg with some of Spencer's melodies and harmonies? He really sounds like Gavin at some points (Have A Blast chorus sounds straight off of Catch without Arms).


----------



## TheBloodstained

Everyone who have received and heard the album is asshats... because I'm jelly... because I haven't got mine yet... because Denmark, EU and the system itself is an asshat! 

I... MUST... HAVE... THIS... ALBUM!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The Make Total Destroy video was awesome!!!

It reminds me of an unknown planet in Mass Effect 2 where huge buildings/arms were seen expanding out of the planet but retreat as any ship got close.


----------



## Joose

Late for work so I could goto Best Buy at 10am (Open), they had NO copies! Fuck you Best Buy!

There were 6 other people who also had to then go over to FYE. Should've done that in the first place.


----------



## Hybrid138

Still no shipping confirmation


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah still no email from MerchConnect, doubt I'm going to come home to a surprise delivery today....


----------



## bulb

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Yeah, that's exactly the problem I'm having. I wish I had caught it earlier before I spent 9 bucks on it...
> 
> Waiting on iTunes support now...



I'm gonna email management and let them know, are you in canada?


----------



## CloudAC

Quite amazing that they are in the Top 10 Albums currently on iTunes. Matt's pretty determined to surpass Bieber


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That has got to be THE COOLEST fucking music videos I've ever seen. Seriously, Make Total Destroy has got to be one of my favorite metal songs ever by now.


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> I'm beginning to feel like metal bloggers are afraid to give PII:TTIP a perfect score... For fear of sounding like geeked out fanboys. "You can't give Periphery a perfect score because that's what everybody expects you to give them."
> I keep reading these glowing reviews... If they mention any negatives at all, they backpedal on them so much that it seems like they trying to scrounge for any reason at all to give a less-than-perfect score.
> You cannot gush about how this album is an improvement/evolution from the debut in every conceivable way then hold back on the final rating... It doesn't seem genuine - especially when those same bloggers raved about the debut.
> The one major criticism I've read the most is that the new songs lack some of that memorable quality... This may be true to a certain degree. However, I would argue that the early adopters of the debut were already familiar with the bulb material and were therefore more likely to catch on quickly. And the vocals on the debut were a little less complex. After listening to the album a dozen-or-so times, I can definitely say that P2 has even more infectious melodies... In both vocals and guitars. It just takes more time to digest it... I don't think the album should be faulted for that. I always thought that being easily digestible was a bad thing in progressive metal!



I can understand your sentiment, but honestly dude i wouldn't worry about it for a couple reasons. 
First, it's pretty awesome to get overall good/amazing reviews, because our debut got rather mediocre ones, especially at first, it seemed that it was only in hindsight that people thought it was "critically acclaimed" when it truly wasn't. 

Second, the mediocre reviews our album got taught me that reviews don't really affect much in the grand scheme, because our first album worked wonders for us, and so did Icarus Ep which also got mediocre reviews, so there is little to no correlation.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

bulb said:


> I'm gonna email management and let them know, are you in canada?



I am indeed.


----------



## bulb

okay emailed management and they are on it, that combined with your email to itunes support should have this fixed asap!

also, i have a feeling that this storm really fucked up a lot of shipping companies, and i think that is why some people got it early and some people are still waiting. In the dc area there are still a lot of power outages, and a lot of mail is/has been getting delayed here.


----------



## eastguitar

I found in youtube this video. Set Full in PULP Summer Salm XII!!!!


----------



## illimmigrant

bulb said:


> I can understand your sentiment, but honestly dude i wouldn't worry about it for a couple reasons.
> First, it's pretty awesome to get overall good/amazing reviews, because our debut got rather mediocre ones, especially at first, it seemed that it was only in hindsight that people thought it was "critically acclaimed" when it truly wasn't.
> 
> Second, the mediocre reviews our album got taught me that reviews don't really affect much in the grand scheme, because our first album worked wonders for us, and so did Icarus Ep which also got mediocre reviews, so there is little to no correlation.


 
I'm pretty shocked at you saying the debut got mediocre reviews. Goes to show how subjective music is and how much depends on the listener's "taste," which is why I don't read reviews in the first place. All I can tell you is when the debut came out, I thought it was one of the most amazing and refreshing records I had ever heard music and production wise. Forget that you recorded it at your apartment. It sounded awesome.
So while it would be nice for music critics to say that your album is perfect, only our ears can truly say so, and as you have learned, many do.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## CloudAC

Number 8 in Overall Album charts. Just 1 behind Bieber! Come on!!


----------



## Bobo

CloudAC said:


> Quite amazing that they are in the Top 10 Albums currently on iTunes. Matt's pretty determined to surpass Bieber



Each member of this band shits more important things than Bieber daily.



Joose said:


> Late for work so I could goto Best Buy at 10am (Open), they had NO copies! Fuck you Best Buy!



Joose I hope my Best Buy has some copies. If not, I may have to show my ass up in that place again... I hate BB, but I'll do what I must to get new Periphery.


----------



## sakeido

illimmigrant said:


> It sounded awesome.



 subjectiveness can only go so far


----------



## Cynic

you are officially late on my order yet again merchconnection. eat my balls


----------



## Ambit

people think that elliot coleman is somewhere on masamune.... I'm pretty positive he's not but does anyone know why people would think that?


----------



## CloudAC

Perhaps some people feel the harsh vocals have an Elliot essence to them? The multi-tracked layers perhaps. 

I haven't listened to anything else since I got this album. Trying to discern whether this is a good or a bad thing haha.


----------



## Equivoke

I can see people mistaking the vocals at 2:53 for Elliott. Sounds kind of like he did on Immaterial.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ambit said:


> people think that elliot coleman is somewhere on masamune.... I'm pretty positive he's not but does anyone know why people would think that?



IIRC, he visited the studio while they were recording the album so he could have possibly visit to do guest vocals.


----------



## Bobo

Joose said:


> 3:39, when Lavos busts out of the ground while the band is frozen=The coolest visual I've ever seen in a video.



Is that supposed to be Lavos from Chrono Trigger? This old man's memory grows weary, it's been foeva since I played Chrono Trigger, but it was a fav when I was a kiddie.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

Joe Satriani said he will cancel G3 if Misha is not able to travel with them. Cmon man hurry up with the visa, I want to see you with Morse and Satch.


----------



## Hankey

Just got word that my pre-order has been sent (WowHD). Yay!

In the meantime I will keep having Scarlett stuck in my head. Such a damn catchy song!


----------



## Xaios

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Joe Satriani said he will cancel G3 if Misha is not able to travel with them. Cmon man hurry up with the visa, I want to see you with Morse and Satch.



Uh, got a source for that? After all, Misha already refuted being involved with G3 at all in another thread.


----------



## HighGain510

Cynic said:


> you are officially late on my order yet again merchconnection. eat my balls



Yep, mail came here too and no package for me. 0 for 2 with my orders Merchconnection, never using them again.  They can try to blame the storm if they want, but stuff that shipped out the same time my package from them should have shipped out has arrived and they were coming the same direction too, so no excuses especially since other folks on the board seem to have already received theirs.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Fat-Elf said:


> IIRC, he visited the studio while they were recording the album so he could have possibly visit to do guest vocals.



Misha said that the album is ALL spencer... no guest vox at all.
Elliot was there to clean the studio and hang out. Not sure if the cleaning part was a joke, but it was in one of the update videos and i'm pretty sure Misha said it on here.


----------



## CloudAC

If Sponce and Misha say that everything is 100% Sponce, pretty sure Good Buddy was just there to hang.


----------



## Fat-Elf

MarkPopkie said:


> Misha said that the album is ALL spencer... no guest vox at all.
> Elliot was there to clean the studio and hang out. Not sure if the cleaning part was a joke, but it was in one of the update videos and i'm pretty sure Misha said it on here.



Yeah, well I personally didn't think for a second that Elliot provided guest vocals on the album, but the guy asked why someone would even think in the first place that he did so. So that was my guess.


----------



## nojyeloot

Just purchased "II".


----------



## Cynic

nojyeloot said:


> Just purchased "II".



don't you ever say that

this time it IS personal


----------



## MarkPopkie

Fat-Elf said:


> Yeah, well I personally didn't think for a second that Elliot provided guest vocals on the album, but the guy asked why someone would even think in the first place that he did so. So that was my guess.



Yeah, sorry i guess i didn't really mean to direct that comment at you... it was meant for several people and you were last in line.


----------



## TankJon666

Just listened to the album. I like 80% of it ...not gonna say what I don't like about it cos I'll get ripped a new arsehole!
Will say though that overall the album is definitely awesome. Great tunes and some monster riffs! Some of those solo's are immense! Production is spot on too.
Definitely better than the first album by a long shot. The quality of songwriting has gone through the roof!

Actually, fuck it ...I'm gonna say what I don't like ...a few of the vocal parts I think are a bit pansy ...right I said it! Bring it on muvfuggas


----------



## VILARIKA

TankJon666 said:


> Actually, fuck it ...I'm gonna say what I don't like ...a few of the vocal parts I think are a bit pansy ...right I said it! Bring it on muvfuggas



80's metal vocals, all day, errday son.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

bulb said:


> okay emailed management and they are on it, that combined with your email to itunes support should have this fixed asap!
> 
> also, i have a feeling that this storm really fcked up a lot of shipping companies, and i think that is why some people got it early and some people are still waiting. In the dc area there are still a lot of power outages, and a lot of mail is/has been getting delayed here.




Yeah there's a bunch of storms right now in Georgia. Not a super lot of rain or wind but LIGHTNING LIGHTING LIGHTNING! It's really pretty metal.  Except it's keeping my Periphery away...


----------



## Sikthness

Cd is great, surpassed my expectations, and I am almost always disappointed by highly anticipated cds. No dull moments (well I don't care for Epoch, its just not my thing). Oh and Luck as a Constant is one of the coolest songs I've heard in ages.


----------



## osmosis2259

You know what kind of pisses me off? You PRE-ORDER an album, and it doesn't even get here the day of release. This isn't the first time this has happened and I don't know why I still do it... But when you PRE-ORDER something (the key word here is PRE), it should get here the day before or at least the day of release. I don't understand why I got the shipping information just yesterday... but why not just send it on Thursday or Friday? Better to give something early than late so you don't lose a customer... Plus the shipping cost was half of the whole bundle... Anyway thank god for the youtube stream and the band for releasing an exceptional album.


----------



## GSingleton

got it , played it, like it, ....ill listen more later. dig it.


----------



## Cynic

osmosis2259 said:


> You know what kind of pisses me off? You PRE-ORDER an album, and it doesn't even get here the day of release. This isn't the first time this has happened and I don't know why I still do it... But when you PRE-ORDER something (the key word here is PRE), it should get here the day before or at least the day of release. I don't understand why I got the shipping information just yesterday... but why not just send it on Thursday or Friday? Better to give something early than late so you don't lose a customer... Plus the shipping cost was half of the whole bundle... Anyway thank god for the youtube stream and the band for releasing an exceptional album.



right there with you bud


----------



## JosephAOI

osmosis2259 said:


> You know what kind of pisses me off? You PRE-ORDER an album, and it doesn't even get here the day of release. This isn't the first time this has happened and I don't know why I still do it... But when you PRE-ORDER something (the key word here is PRE), it should get here the day before or at least the day of release. I don't understand why I got the shipping information just yesterday... but why not just send it on Thursday or Friday? Better to give something early than late so you don't lose a customer... Plus the shipping cost was half of the whole bundle... Anyway thank god for the youtube stream and the band for releasing an exceptional album.



So much this.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I received my MerchConnection preorder on the 1st


----------



## JosephAOI

^Hey, fuck you.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

bulb said:


> I can understand your sentiment, but honestly dude i wouldn't worry about it for a couple reasons.
> First, it's pretty awesome to get overall good/amazing reviews, because our debut got rather mediocre ones, especially at first, it seemed that it was only in hindsight that people thought it was "critically acclaimed" when it truly wasn't.
> 
> Second, the mediocre reviews our album got taught me that reviews don't really affect much in the grand scheme, because our first album worked wonders for us, and so did Icarus Ep which also got mediocre reviews, so there is little to no correlation.



In regard to Periphery II, so far I've yet to see a really serious review. I've seen one where the guy fanboys out the entire time and then the rest of them appear to be full blown haters or just completely misunderstand what you were trying to achieve.

Almost all of the reviews I've seen take the vocals as being a negative aspect because they're not metal enough or something and they seem to think that somehow you should have gone "Hey Spencer, fuck that! Just growl for a bit!" I know vocals can be a love/hate thing for many people, but I strongly dislike the current attitude of many metal fans saying that clean vocals don't belong within your music/metal. From the outset of the album it's made very clear that this album isn't going to be a straight continuation of your debut and that there is going to be more clean vocals. 

In my opinion, you can't say something is bad for that reason. If their point was, "Some of the melodies seem to be lacking in direction and could occasionally be better suited to the music," then yes, by all means, go ahead! But just saying you dislike the album because it has clean singing is just petty and narrow-minded.

Another thing I've taken from some of the reviews and some of the youtube comments popping up is the idea that this album isn't technical enough in comparison to Periphery? I think some people must be struggling to get past Maramusa 

Personally, (because everything is an opinion) I don't think this album is worthy of the full five stars. It's an incredible album and there is some stunning musicianship on here, but it does seem a tad long. My other downside for the album is that yes, Spencer has really upped his game, his vocals on Periphery II are some of the best I've heard in metal but as I disguised in my rant above, there are times when I wonder if he should have cut certain sections out. 

For example, he has a slightly awkward melody before Guthrie's solo in Have a Blast and it's hard to say whether it would have been better to leave it without vocals or not, as it's clearly challenging to write a vocal melody over. On the otherhand, he has a similar melodic pattern in Ji and it works phenomenally well. Overall, it's as if he's nearly found his voice but needs a bit more time - which considering his range and capacity now sounds a little unfair, but I think we've not heard the best from him yet. Though Misha will know, haha, I feel weird knowing you might read this.

Overall, I think it's a cracking album with some riffs and technical passages that are both catchy as fuck and are going to make me and many, many others want to better ourselves at guitar. I don't want to miss anyone out, so I have to say some of Nolly's bass riffs are fucking surfin' and the tone of Matt's drums is awesome, and some of his beats are genius; honestly, there are some moments of complete genius, mucho respect for him. I already explained my negatives, so I'd give the album a 4/5 or maybe an 8.5/10. Cheeky!

I'd love to see the evolution of THIS Periphery. You've got a great marriage of beauty and brutality on here and I can't wait to see how you expand and diversify in the future.

Kudos to anyone that read all that.


----------



## BlackMesa

osmosis2259 said:


> You know what kind of pisses me off? You PRE-ORDER an album, and it doesn't even get here the day of release. This isn't the first time this has happened and I don't know why I still do it... But when you PRE-ORDER something (the key word here is PRE), it should get here the day before or at least the day of release. I don't understand why I got the shipping information just yesterday... but why not just send it on Thursday or Friday? Better to give something early than late so you don't lose a customer... Plus the shipping cost was half of the whole bundle... Anyway thank god for the youtube stream and the band for releasing an exceptional album.



Same here. Got an email today saying it was being packaged for shipment. What the Fucking Shit Nuts?!!! This will be my last pre-order.


----------



## Cynic

BlackMesa said:


> Same here. Got an email today saying it was being packaged for shipment. What the Fucking Shit Nuts?!!! This will be my last pre-order.



_"oh yeah here's another one. hurry up and get it out of here before boss sees it"_

it will also be my last (from merch connection)


----------



## Joose

So, I did as I said... I blasted this album whilst driving through the ghetto today. Anything said to me? Yes... during the beginning of Make Total Destroy...

"Goddamn! Whatever that is, it sounds incredible!" -Old homeless man wearing a Dream Theater shirt.

I asked if he had a way to play CDs, he said, "Yeah, I'd give up a leg before music, my friend."

So I gave him my copy, told him Petrucci plays at the end of Erised and bought another after work. That counts as a good deed right?


----------



## Cynic

Joose said:


> So, I did as I said... I blasted this album whilst driving through the ghetto today. Anything said to me? Yes... during the beginning of Make Total Destroy...
> 
> "Goddamn! Whatever that is, it sounds incredible!" -Old homeless man wearing a Dream Theater shirt.
> 
> I asked if he had a way to play CDs, he said, "Yeah, I'd give up a leg before music, my friend."
> 
> So I gave him my copy, told him Petrucci plays at the end of Erised and bought another after work. That counts as a good deed right?



can i shake ur hand? u are a swell guy


----------



## right_to_rage

A good deed indeed sir! ^


----------



## Sikthness

There are some good covers up on youtube (internets a bit fucked at the moment or id post vids myself) of Facepalm Mute, Have a Blast, The Gods Must be Crazy! and Froggin Bullfish, as well as some of the solos. How people can figure songs out this fast blows my mind, I wish I had these skills.


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> can i shake ur hand? u are a swell guy



Anytime, sir!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Cynic said:


> _"oh yeah here's another one. hurry up and get it out of here before boss sees it"_
> 
> it will also be my last (from merch connection)



I just got my email at 8pm tonight, it hasn't even shipped yet. Cooome ooon

edit: from merch connection of course


----------



## Mayhew

Pissed. I went to the record store today and they had no mutha fuckin Periphery God Damnit! I declare shenanigans and I demand answers. I was really hoping to be saying "Mutha Fucka Jones that shit was awesome!" but no, I can't do that. Get me somebody, and get me somebody while I'm waiting!


----------



## 3074326

I introduced four different people to Periphery today. Was playing the album at work. 

This album is so fucking good. I don't know if I've ever wanted other people to hear an album as much as I do this one.


----------



## Dan Halen




----------



## bulb

Joose said:


> So, I did as I said... I blasted this album whilst driving through the ghetto today. Anything said to me? Yes... during the beginning of Make Total Destroy...
> 
> "Goddamn! Whatever that is, it sounds incredible!" -Old homeless man wearing a Dream Theater shirt.
> 
> I asked if he had a way to play CDs, he said, "Yeah, I'd give up a leg before music, my friend."
> 
> So I gave him my copy, told him Petrucci plays at the end of Erised and bought another after work. That counts as a good deed right?



Damn dude, now THAT is a fucking Mitzvah! Nice one!


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> Damn dude, now THAT is a fucking Mitzvah! Nice one!



I totally had to look up the definition of Mitzvah haha. But yessir, I hope he's enjoying it!


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> HAHAHA MOAR








make total snacks

im rly funny ur welcome


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> HAHAHA MOAR



Ill make another one if you put it as Periphery's Facebook profile pic. not you as misha just Periphery. just for a day though hahaha


----------



## Drummerrrrr

You know what I fuckin' love? Getting 68 minutes of material. You can't possibly get tired of a CD which has that much to listen to for a long while. Same with the self-titled. Misha, Jake .etc you boys deliver, I fucking love it.


----------



## Dan Halen

if more people make these.....


----------



## natspotats

this album changed my life


----------



## Joose

natspotats said:


> this album changed my life



It turned me into a fanboy.

I'm okay with it though.


----------



## Dan Halen

nawlly i fund hem


----------



## Cynic

Dan Halen said:


> nawlly i fund hem



oh god the picture itself is glorious


----------



## Joose

Dan Halen said:


> nawlly i fund hem



Yes. Many times over, yes.


----------



## gunshow86de

I don't even yet have the email saying they are preparing to ship mine. Do I win a prize?


----------



## yellowv

Got home from work and I just bought it on I Tunes and giving it my first listen now. So far so good. I just find it so damn awesome that a kid who was showing us all his vids and stuff here a few years ago has had so much success and has guys like JP and Guthrie do guest spots on his album now. Congrats Misha!!! You deserve all the success. I'm onna buy a physical copy as soon as I'm out and about as well.


----------



## Dan Halen

And thanks guys im glad you like them haha. i orgot how fast they are to make.

EDIT: f


----------



## JosephAOI

Sneaky sneaky, Misha.


----------



## TDR

JosephAOI said:


> Sneaky sneaky, Misha.



Oh lawdy, gave myself motion sickness watching those I think


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Still don't have my copy of Periphery II, I should have just waited until the release day instead of preordering it. Last time I preordered some albums, they came like 3 weeks late.








seewhatididthere?


----------



## Ralyks

I'm now anxiously awaiting the onslaught of psychotic Spencer memes.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

I've really been loving Mile Zero, gotta wonder who Spencer wrote this for, it's pretty intense.

As for Merch connection.. I'm definitely not giving them business anymore. It would be one thing if they even bothered telling you they were going to be late but they don't. If it was amazon that did this i'd have like 9 emails and they'd have comped by shipping by now (which would've been like half the price of merch connections from the get go).

Thank god this album was streamed or i'd be dying by now.

/rant sorry


----------



## Don Vito

i dont rly like the periferies but i made ME watch "Make Total Destroy"


----------



## squibble94

Heh...


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Joose said:


> I hope you mean via iTunes or something.



LOL, yep via iTunes. 

I can see why some folks think it's a bit more mainstream than the first album, but I put that down to it perhaps being more melodic. Definitely a different feel!


----------



## toiletstand

squibble94 said:


> Heh...




hahah


----------



## drmosh

Since the physical release here is two weeks away and I want to listen to this in the car, I bought it on itunes too.
Thanks for the awesome music misha and co.!


----------



## 80H

i was gonna say which song was my favorite so far...but i like them all 

anybody else notice the ragnarok + racecar thing? i know i'm not paranoid, it seems like the little djingle at the end of ragnarok is somewhat different but its still feels like the buildup towards the end of racecar


----------



## TheBloodstained

btw, I think Periphery should make and release some official wallpapers! I really dig all the various logo's and graphics on the cd's and the merch. Having some of that as a wallpaper would be awesome! 
Preferably in 1920x1200


----------



## squibble94

Has the "Far Out" bonus track been released yet? I'm interested to hear a newer recording of it, but I'm in the US...


----------



## drmosh

squibble94 said:


> Has the "Far Out" bonus track been released yet? I'm interested to hear a newer recording of it, but I'm in the US...



It's not on the EU itunes


----------



## TankJon666

Anthony said:


> Hahah his vocals have gotten way ballsier than the last record, what are you smoking? Can I throw fives?


 
Haha yeah. His vocals are phenominal on the new album and alot of his clean stuff is leagues ahead of the first album but a few of the clean vocal parts are a bit "poppy" for my liking.


----------



## Dayviewer

My limited edition just came in, all tracks work fine except for Far Out and Heretic Anthem, cd skips like crazy, only had this on my laptop but will try to play it on other cd players too

edit: skips bits during mile zero and masamune as well, all other tracks on the cd work fine, problem also occurs on a different pc, but less, audio quality on the bonus tracks are complete shit after ripping though (edit 2: not after ripping with Itunes, used WMP first), complete cd plays fine on a blu-ray home cinema set. 
WEIRD STUFF MANNNN


----------



## Sikthness

Drummerrrrr said:


> You know what I fuckin' love? Getting 68 minutes of material. You can't possibly get tired of a CD which has that much to listen to for a long while. Same with the self-titled. Misha, Jake .etc you boys deliver, I fucking love it.



I never really understood why reviewers bitch so much about length. I guess if a cd is a concept or best taken as a whole and its super long it could become a chore, but I ALWAYS prefer more music. I wish every cd was 70 minutes long. No matter the band.


----------



## imlikemike

Yeah I've never understood why people complain about length either. Why wouldn't you want more for your money?


----------



## jbguitarking

Wow, what an album, I really love Mile Zero - an amazing solo by Wes.


----------



## themike

I hate getting involved with discussions about Periphery for the simple fact that I think fans have no censor for what they say nowdays. Some of the things I've seen that have been said to Misha and the guys on forums and facebook and formspring have literally blown my mind so I try not to get involved 


With that being said - this album..... is unreal. When I first listened to the stream, "Have A Blast" came on..... and when the vocals kicked in at ~2:20 I was dumbfounded. That vocal hook had me listening to the vocals in great detail for the few times I listened to the album. I couldn't even focus on the music at first, I was too impressed with Spenser. His phrasing, his articulation... just everything is at a new level on this CD. Its a vocal masterpiece. 

After I was familiar with the vocals I listened to the CD and focused on just the instruments. Everything is so smooth, and coherent that it literally reads like a story. All the textures, layers - everything rules. Listening to the Bulb demos before the first album came out I always assumed that Misha was the "main writer" but its great that they've all fused their styles together to make the bands sound. I feel like Matt has simplified his style to compliment the song writing, but then doubled the percussion-shred in parts that sought it. 

This album is absolutely killer in every aspect. I have nothing else to say other than thanks for doing what you wanted, how you wanted because it paid off.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

^I agree 100% with that. This is one of the albums that I find myself paying attention to just the vocals for a long extended time. Not even with the words, either, just the notes he chose. I can really tell now that Spencer didn't have much freedom vocally on the first album and that with this he just planted his nuts on the console system and said "this is my time". 

Still no Luck As a Constant on the Canadian iTunes, though.


----------



## Joose

th3m1ke said:


> This album is absolutely killer in every aspect. I have nothing else to say other than thanks for doing what you wanted, how you wanted because it paid off.



This.

Basically, if you love what you do, others will love what you do. People will hate you for loving what you do, usually because they would give anything to go back and not write with fame in mind.

They don't even have to "cater to the fans", we (for the most part, and as long as it's still "obviously Periphery") cater to them. "Huh, didn't see that coming. Interesting, I like it" instead of "This doesn't sound exactly like the old stuff maaaaaaaan!". 

They're by far and away at the top of their respective group of genres. Any band who can say that, is doing it right.

Toured Europe with Dream Theater thanks to a phenomenal, self-produced, debut album. 'Nuff said.


----------



## hypotc

Another review here. I think it was well written:

Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal - Album Review - AbsolutePunk.net


----------



## InfinityCollision

Anthony said:


> Hahah his vocals have gotten way ballsier than the last record, what are you smoking? Can I throw fives?


Chalk it up to personal taste but I'm not 100% on the vocals either. Dirty vocals are fine overall, but on the whole I feel like his cleans are a step backwards tonally. He's got _much_ better control than he did on Periphery I, but tonally he's still pretty thin-sounding. Compare to the Icarus EP, where his vocals are (mostly) relatively full-bodied. It's still got some weak moments, but when Spencer gets it right on the EP he actually sounds pretty good. One of the reasons I almost exclusively listen to the EP, and I'm not really hearing any vocal work here that matches that tonally, much less tops it.

Like I said, personal taste  Everything else on the new album sounds great, but I just can't get on board with Spencer's singing this time around. I wouldn't be at all surprised if that criticism vanishes by the time the next album rolls around though given how much he improved between Periphery I and II.


----------



## toiletstand

imlikemike said:


> Yeah I've never understood why people complain about length either. Why wouldn't you want more for your money?




Because some times its easy to stuff an album full of filler material and who wants that?

That's not the case P2 though. If anything i feel that whenever i listen to this album its over before i even know it. Same with racecar too. you really dont notice that its a 15 minute song.


----------



## musicaldeath

Has anyone else had issues with the Itunes preorder? Luck as a Constant and Ragnarok are the exact same song on mine... same length and everything. Anyway I can get it fixed? I hate apple products... iTunes isn't that much different.


----------



## toiletstand

some one else had the same problem earlier in this thread. they emailed itunes support and i believe misha got in touch with the bands management and they hope to have it sorted soon!


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

musicaldeath said:


> Has anyone else had issues with the Itunes preorder? Luck as a Constant and Ragnarok are the exact same song on mine... same length and everything. Anyway I can get it fixed? I hate apple products... iTunes isn't that much different.



I'm having the same issues. Bulb said he talked to his management about it so hopefully it'll be corrected soon.


----------



## Hybrid138

Wo! Got my shipping confirmation today!


----------



## Joose

Periphery II: This Time It's Personal, is not an album...

It's an adventure.


----------



## CloudAC

Gotta give a shout out to Merch Now. Preorder package sent from New York on June 29th via USPS, arrived at my doorstep on Scotland today. Incredibly impressed, usually takes 2 weeks to receive packages from America! Will use them a lot more.

Kinda weird how I got this before a lot of people who live in America. Im looking at you MC.


----------



## Rook

There are moments on this album that genuinely make me feel insignificant as a musician.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Genome

On the first few listens, it's an album that has some very cool moments, and also some moments that I feel are just a bit busy and hectic for me. Erised is my favourite.


----------



## Panacea224

I've listened to a few tracks from periphery II on youtube and I like what I hear. I think I will have to pick it up. 

Also, saw them live a few months ago and they put on quite a good live show.


----------



## Valennic

So hopefully I actually get my damn CD tomorrow. Fucking Merch Connection...


----------



## JosephAOI

Hybrid138 said:


> Wo! Got my shipping confirmation today!



Me too!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

On a related note, since having gotten this on the 3rd and listening to it non-stop while working, my car upholstery has somehow become white.


----------



## Labrie

Am I the only one that listened to the interlude at the end of Facepalm Mute and immediately thought of the water level in donkey kong country?!


----------



## Tang

Looks like Hevy Devy enjoys II:TTIP. I wonder what Periphery would sound like if Dev produced an album, or just the vocals? I'd love to hear Periphery with a bunch of Devy'isms.



> @mrakholcomb yeah!  hey Mark, sorry I haven't answered your mail yet... New record is great!


----------



## Bobo

Anyone know if the ITunes problems with certain tracks are settled? I can't find this in local stores unfortunately.


----------



## Fiction

Bobo said:


> Anyone know if the ITunes problems with certain tracks are settled? I can't find this in local stores unfortunately.



I think the issues are only for the Canadian iTunes, so Americans/Europeans should be all good


----------



## Tang

Fiction said:


> I think the issues are only for the Canadian iTunes, so Americans/Europeans should be all good



My American iTunes version is correct.


----------



## Drummerrrrr

Fyi, I think II is on Spotify too, at least in Australia


----------



## Winspear

The video is awesome 

But fuck you all. I still have 2 weeks to wait until release and delivery


----------



## drmosh

Drummerrrrr said:


> Fyi, I think II is on Spotify too, at least in Australia



not in europe/germany. Depends who the record company is I guess


----------



## JosephAOI

Okay, so it's been established that the new album is absolutely amazing but the real issue here is: When will we hear Chocolate Flobs as a Periphery song?


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I'm much more interested in a cover of the Spongebob theme song.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Drummerrrrr said:


> Fyi, I think II is on Spotify too, at least in Australia



"Not available in Finland" 

Same thing happened with the Skyharbor album and over time it did become available but I wonder how long does it take that to happen. Just gotta stick with the shitty quality Youtube videos until the album gets released here.


----------



## Joose

I think I'm going to start referring to Spencer as King Sotelo. 

Because damn; the cleans, low screams and high screams all sound fucking incredible throughout this album. And because of what some people have said about similarities, I just checked out Protest The Hero. I'm glad I don't agree, lol.


----------



## I Voyager

I don't think he _sounds_ like Rody, per se, but he does have a very similar style. Not a bad thing by any means though. Rody's an amazing singer, as is Spencer.


----------



## osmosis2259

Yeah it's not a bad thing if he does sound like Rody. I don't see it though.


----------



## Xaios

After several listens of the posted stream, I gotta say, great album. I definitely dig it more than the first album.

One aspect of it that I just haven't been able to jive with are the guest solos. Both the solos from Guthrie Govan and John Petrucci seem just kind of lifeless and bland to me. I've listened to each of them several times, and I'm just not feeling it.

Thankfully the solo by Wes Hauch saves the day on that front, it's got some real fire in it.


----------



## Valennic

You guys should cover Thriller, upon further review of Spencers drunk Kelly Clarkson karaoke. I think you guys could do a phenomenal job with Thriller.


----------



## kerska

Does anyone else think Spencer's screams sound a little bit like the dude from Mudvayne? 

Maybe I'm crazy but it sounds like he is projecting his voice the same way...and I'm not meaning it in a negative way. I just can't help but hear that...


----------



## osmosis2259

kerska said:


> Does anyone else think Spencer's screams sound a little bit like the dude from Mudvayne?
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy but it sounds like he is projecting his voice the same way...and I'm not meaning it in a negative way. I just can't help but hear that...



First thing I thought was that and Corey Taylor (that one is kind of obvious and not surprising though)

Good stuff


----------



## Tang

Xaios said:


> After several listens of the posted stream, I gotta say, great album. I definitely dig it more than the first album.
> 
> One aspect of it that I just haven't been able to jive with are the guest solos. Both the solos from Guthrie Govan and John Petrucci seem just kind of lifeless and bland to me. I've listened to each of them several times, and I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> Thankfully the solo by Wes Hauch saves the day on that front, it's got some real fire in it.



I think the best solo on the album was Jake's in Luck as a Constant. Damn good. It's definitely the first time a guitar solo has given me goosebumps in 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Scrubface05

Anyone get their merchconnection order yet? I ordered a tank/poster/cd and I'm wondering what kind of ETA I should be expecting haha.


----------



## toiletstand

mine just left california via priority mail.


----------



## Cynic

Scrubface05 said:


> Anyone get their merchconnection order yet? I ordered a tank/poster/cd and I'm wondering what kind of ETA I should be expecting haha.



I ordered the same package. They sent me an email on Monday telling me that my order was being prepared for shipping.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Scrubface05 said:


> Anyone get their merchconnection order yet? I ordered a tank/poster/cd and I'm wondering what kind of ETA I should be expecting haha.



I ordered the smallest preorder bundle (cd + folded poster) and it arrived Monday (a day ahead of schedule.) I haven't had any problems with Merchconnection... I preordered the debut album through them and didn't have a problem then either. 

It sounds like i'm in the minority though... or maybe the silent majority? Who knows...


----------



## Xaios

The reviews that make me laugh are these ones:



> OMG THIS ALBUM IS SO GREAT EVERYTHING IS PERFECT SPENCER SOUNDS LIKE A BEAST THE GUITARS ARE GODLIKE THE DRUMMING IS KILLER THE SONGS ARE THE GREATEST THING I'VE EVER HEARD!!!!! FUCK YEAH, THIS ALBUM SETS THE BAR INCREDIBLY HIGH, NO ONE WILL EVER BE ABLE TO TOP THIS!!!
> 
> Rating: *4/5*


----------



## Joose

^LMFAO!

"No one will ever be able to top this 4/5 star album!!" is the funniest thing I've seen today.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Meme it up.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I haven't even gotten an email saying anything about my vinyl I preordered, other than the one saying I sent the money of course


----------



## Rook

EtherealEntity said:


> The video is awesome
> 
> But fuck you all. I still have 2 weeks to wait until release and delivery



iTunes UK bro, came out last Monday.


----------



## Erick452

froggin bullfish has some of the most overpowering vocals on the album, and especially the way he sings some of the clean parts, ugh gives me chills. he has grown so much as a vocalist


----------



## The Buttmonkey

This is all I've got.  << Fus Ro dah


----------



## ScottyB724

Received my pre-order from MerchNow today, never got an email saying it shipped but that kind of stuff happens all the time. Hopefully my Vinyl from soundcheck hollywood will show up tomorrow unannounced as well hahah


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

hypotc said:


> Another review here. I think it was well written:
> 
> Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal - Album Review - AbsolutePunk.net



I lost it at Ragnorak.


----------



## tbb529

Anybody else order from All In Merch? No sign of my preorder or even an email about shipping...


----------



## Bobo

Periphery was by far the most played music for me on ITunes, in my car, in my friend's cars (made them more fans lol), in my work truck, well anywhere over the last 2 years. I've been listening to TTIP all day, and I believe history is about to repeat itself. Thanks Periphery guys


----------



## Furtive Glance

This album needs SO MANY listens. I'm on my 3rd time through (no time really during the day) and I haven't even scratched the surface. It's an incredible album!


----------



## imlikemike

Xaios said:


> After several listens of the posted stream, I gotta say, great album. I definitely dig it more than the first album.
> 
> One aspect of it that I just haven't been able to jive with are the guest solos. Both the solos from Guthrie Govan and John Petrucci seem just kind of lifeless and bland to me. I've listened to each of them several times, and I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> Thankfully the solo by Wes Hauch saves the day on that front, it's got some real fire in it.



I actually thought Guthrie's solo was by far the most interesting one, but Petrucci's was pretty bland after the initial lead in.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

imlikemike said:


> I actually thought Guthrie's solo was by far the most interesting one, but Petrucci's was pretty bland after the initial lead in.





I really enjoy when people all have different favorite songs and favorite solos and stuff because that means the album is so good and so diverse that there's something for anyone and everyone to love. I made my sister (Who listens to Taylor Swift and a lot of tame indie music and pop country) listen to Erised and Epoch and I was surprised to hear a positive word from her.


Still waiting on my pre-order... I expect it here tomorrow. It supposedly shipped late on the 3rd from Merch Connection.


----------



## Razzy

imlikemike said:


> I actually thought Guthrie's solo was by far the most interesting one, but Petrucci's was pretty bland after the initial lead in.



That's funny. My favorite part of Petrucci's is the lead in, haha.


----------



## GSingleton

made this a few days ago...makes sense to me.


----------



## Genome

I liked Petrucci's solo. It's undeniably Petrucci, so we've all heard it several times before, but it doesn't make it bad solo IMO.

There's some nice harmonies in there.

Also, is it a coincidence that the 3 songs that are (I assume) named after Final Fantasy swords (Muramasa, Ragnarok, Masamune) all have the same "somewhere in time" theme?


----------



## Prydogga

I think the Govan and Petrucci solos are undeniably the most engaging and noticeable solos to me, in the same way that Jeff Loomis's solo was on PI, because they're bringing different sets of influences. 

Wes's solo is great, but if you didn't tell me it was a guest solo, I wouldn't think it was any different from the other solos on the album. They're _all _good solos, but since they're all tonally and stylistically slightly similar, it makes the Govan and Petrucci solos stick out much more.


----------



## Genome

My only criticism is that Petrucci's tone is a little harsh and up front. It doesn't sound like a Mark V?


----------



## Mayhew

I think Jake said they used an axefx and headphones in a hotel room to record that solo.


----------



## Drummerrrrr

Mayhew said:


> I think Jake said they used an axefx and headphones in a hotel room to record that solo.



Boom!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'd like to thank the members of the band for sending me a dog in the poster tube! Also Merchconnection inc for getting the album I preordered to me 3 days after release. I am yet to listen, but I'm beyond psyched.


----------



## rgaRyan

This kid is such an inspiration.
But remember, just when you think you are good at guitar, there is always an asian half your age that is better than you.


----------



## Ralyks

genome said:


> Also, is it a coincidence that the 3 songs that are (I assume) named after Final Fantasy swords (Muramasa, Ragnarok, Masamune) all have the same "somewhere in time" theme?



Unless I'm mistaken, I heard that the three tracks together are like the "Racecar" of this album?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Ralyks said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, I heard that the three tracks together are like the "Racecar" of this album?



Yeah, the three are thematically linked in the lyrics and instrumentals.


----------



## Khoi

still haven't gotten my pre-order from MerchNow, supposedly shipped on 6/30


----------



## CloudAC

Khoi said:


> still haven't gotten my pre-order from MerchNow, supposedly shipped on 6/30



That sucks man, something must be up; mine was sent on June 29th and I received it about 2 days ago. And I live in Scotland.


----------



## GSingleton

rgaRyan said:


> This kid is such an inspiration.
> But remember, just when you think you are good at guitar, there is always an asian half your age that is better than you.




They have to be good....OR THEY GO TO BED HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Cynic

So I see something sticking out of my mailbox. "Oh boy, I think it's here!"







SWEET THNX MAN



Anyways, a Ji vocal cover will be up soon.


----------



## matt397

I wonder how well the first week sales have done ? Also, has anyone else here ordered from Distort ? I haven't even recieved an email saying it would be late or delayed or anything.


----------



## rgaRyan

matt397 said:


> I wonder how well the first week sales have done ? Also, has anyone else here ordered from Distort ? I haven't even recieved an email saying it would be late or delayed or anything.


I pre-ordered from them. I got two or three emails regarding that the press is down and the orders will be late.

Here's what it says:



distort said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope you're well.
> 
> 
> Im writing you to inform you of the release status for the Periphery Record that will be coming out on July 3rd 2012 on Distort.
> 
> 
> Last week we received news from the pressing plant that we will be un able to receive the physical copies of the album until just after the set release date. Because of this we will be un able to send any of the albums out until the week of the release. Stores will now be set to release the physical copies until July 10th.
> 
> 
> With all of that being said I will be doing this for everyone who pre ordered the album:
> 
> 
> 1. Sending you a digital download of the album the night before the release
> 2. Adding one bonus track (only available in Japan) to the digital download
> 3. Sending your T-Shirt (if your ordered one) out as soon as your order comes in (Everyone who has ordered up to this date has been sent out)
> 4. Sending your physical copies of the record as soon as they arrive (with the plan of having you all receive them before they are in stores)



I received my digital download last week and my t-shirt the week before that I think. Now I'm just waiting on the physical copy


----------



## Cynic

Okay, here is my shit:


----------



## schecter4life

Cynic said:


> Okay, here is my shit:



fuckin awesome man!!!! the mic clipping kinda kills it though

such a huge voice from such a little person xD


----------



## ddtonfire

Woo just came! Sounds so good CD quality!


----------



## Valennic

Cynic said:


> Okay, here is my shit:




Jesus christ man, top notch stuff. You're hellishly good.


----------



## rgaRyan

I currently tabbing out the first solo on Erised on Guitar Pro. I'm stuck though.

If I sent someone the file, could they finish/adjust what I've done so far? I don't have any of the note durations correct, I'm just focussing on getting the right notes down.

I wanna learn that solo so bad, haha.


----------



## toiletstand

finally got my cd poster and t shirt in the mail from merch connection!


----------



## noobstix

Ryan, I have just over half of it tabbed and the link is in the description of my video 
I didn't save the finished version -_- so it's up to the tap/slide bit


----------



## rgaRyan

noobstix said:


> Ryan, I have just over half of it tabbed and the link is in the description of my video
> I didn't save the finished version -_- so it's up to the tap/slide bit



Ah, I downloaded that one! I have a little bit past the part in your tab done.


----------



## rug

You know what I like? Is preordering the vinyl and cd and having neither of them yet. Fucking fantastic.


----------



## ESP_

Have a Blast is so good, the chorus gives me chills and the solo's are spot on. Definitely my favorite on the album. Thanks Misha!


----------



## Grack

I just got around to ordering the CD and matching shirt; Don't suppose my order will count towards first week sales? I love me some supportin', I'll tell ya h'wut.


----------



## bulb

Ralyks said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, I heard that the three tracks together are like the "Racecar" of this album?



Yeah, the "Trilogy" haha. We decided to make the epic a bit more subtle than putting another 15 minute song at the end of an album again.

Maybe someday we can play Racecar and the Trilogy live hehe.


----------



## Valennic

That would be the most amazing show ever.

The midway point through Ragnarok would have everyone explode though, that should be taken into consideration.

Also finally got my stuff in the mail today, and I'm in love with the tank top. Its so damn comfortable.

The CD is pretty good too.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> Yeah, the "Trilogy" haha. We decided to make the epic a bit more subtle than putting another 15 minute song at the end of an album again.
> 
> Maybe someday we can play Racecar and the Trilogy live hehe.



Fingers crossed that your planned Summer Slaughter set is at least 75% from This Time it's Personal!!!


----------



## Fiction

I'm still waiting for some Pro Shot footage of periphery, a full set would be great as well.


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> Yeah, the "Trilogy" haha. We decided to make the epic a bit more subtle than putting another 15 minute song at the end of an album again.
> 
> Maybe someday we can play Racecar and the Trilogy live hehe.



I think this might be a little difficult unless you were headlining. not to say that you couldnt do it but maybe not like "Racecar" and then the "Trilogy" directly after. but im sure you can put a setlist together just fine hahaha


----------



## JosephAOI

Just cause I feel like it:

1. New Groove
2. MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
3. Facepalm Mute
Guitar Switch
4. The Gods Must Be Crazy!
5. Buttersnips
6. Luck As A Constant
Guitar Switch
7. The Walk
8. Froggin' Bullfish
Guitar Switch
9. Captain On
10. Ragnarok
11. Masamune

Encore:
12. Scarlet
Guitar Switch (FAST!!!)
13. Icarus Lives!

Obviously this isn't too feasible since it's an hour long set but It would be intense!


----------



## Dan Halen

i think the new intro will consist of both New Groove and Murasame. but also Facepalm Mute. just like theyve been doing just also with murasame


----------



## Jonathan20022

JosephAOI said:


> Just cause I feel like it:
> 
> 1. New Groove
> 2. MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
> 3. Facepalm Mute
> Guitar Switch
> 4. The Gods Must Be Crazy!
> 5. Buttersnips
> 6. Luck As A Constant
> Guitar Switch
> 7. The Walk
> 8. Froggin' Bullfish
> Guitar Switch
> 9. Captain On
> 10. Ragnarok
> 11. Masamune
> 
> Encore:
> 12. Scarlet
> Guitar Switch (FAST!!!)
> 13. Icarus Lives!
> 
> Obviously this isn't too feasible since it's an hour long set but It would be intense!



I think it'd be a bit more feasible to do a setlist like this

1. New Groove/Muramasa 1:44/2:51
2. Facepalm Mute 3:15 
3. Make Total Destroy 3:59
4. Scarlet 4:09
5. Buttersnips 4:56
6. The Gods Must Be Crazy! 3:15
7. Icarus 3:10
8. The Walk 5:06

A bit over/under 30 Minutes which is their setlist time I believe, depending on which intro they choose to go with. Switching instruments doesn't take that long man hahaha. But it seems like more of an ideal setlist for Summer Slaughter since it is a heavier tour. HONESTLY, I'd scrap Icarus for awhile and just Play Zyglrox, or play it right after Muramasa since it's in the same tuning. That'd be a monstrous show. I didn't expect you guys to open with Zyglrox on the Protest Tour and it threw me off so much but in a great way.

But yeah, I think you guys should give the new songs a shot. I honestly think Mile Zero, Froggin, Have a Blast, Ji, and Erised are more headliner material. But either way, surprise me like you did 2 months ago, do more of that!


----------



## Joose

There aren't enough people talking about the lyrics.

I love rebellious, fuck you government/religious freaks, live your life and stop worrying about society lyrics that are extremely well thought out, full of double-meanings and very well structured. He's found that fine line between straightforward and hidden meanings. That takes real talent. Plenty of singers write about the same subjects, they're mostly just so boring and terrible at it.

10/10 King Sotelo. It's not often that lyrics mean as much to me as the music on an album.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Joose said:


> There aren't enough people talking about the lyrics.
> 
> I love rebellious, fuck you government/religious freaks, live your life and stop worrying about society lyrics that are extremely well thought out, full of double-meanings and very well structured. He's found that fine line between straightforward and hidden meanings. That takes real talent. Plenty of singers write about the same subjects, they're mostly just so boring and terrible at it.
> 
> 10/10 King Sotelo. It's not often that lyrics mean as much to me as the music on an album.



I haven't cared one single bit about lyrics in nearly two years. Spencer is changing that for me


----------



## I Voyager

If I had to guess what the Summer Slaughter set would be like I'd say it'd be something like:

Muramasa
The Letter Experiment
Facepalm Mute
Ragnarok
MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
Icarus Lives
The Walk


----------



## brutalwizard

I was With a couple buddies cruising around and we all forgot to bring the aux cable to listen to new periphery. So we were stuck with normal terrible idaho radio. When all of a sudden a wild spencer appeared and they were playing Make total destroy on our local hardrock/nickelback worship station. 

It was neat


----------



## Isan

Anyone notice that JP's solo on erised sounds alot like something Brendan Small would write lol

@1:32s

@3:45s


----------



## JosephAOI

I Voyager said:


> If I had to guess what the Summer Slaughter set would be like I'd say it'd be something like:
> 
> Muramasa
> Letter Experiment
> Facepalm Mute
> Ragnarok
> MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
> Icarus Lives
> The Walk


----------



## I Voyager

JosephAOI said:


>





Well it would be easier, no? Aside from Muramasa and Ragnarok being in different tunings.


----------



## Dan Halen

Kenji20022 said:


> I think it'd be a bit more feasible to do a setlist like this
> 
> 1. New Groove/Muramasa 1:44/2:51
> 2. Facepalm Mute 3:15
> 3. Make Total Destroy 3:59
> 4. Scarlet 4:09
> 5. Buttersnips 4:56
> 6. The Gods Must Be Crazy! 3:15
> 7. Icarus 3:10
> 8. The Walk 5:06
> 
> A bit over/under 30 Minutes which is their setlist time I believe, depending on which intro they choose to go with. Switching instruments doesn't take that long man hahaha. But it seems like more of an ideal setlist for Summer Slaughter since it is a heavier tour. HONESTLY, I'd scrap Icarus for awhile and just Play Zyglrox, or play it right after Muramasa since it's in the same tuning. That'd be a monstrous show. I didn't expect you guys to open with Zyglrox on the Protest Tour and it threw me off so much but in a great way.
> 
> But yeah, I think you guys should give the new songs a shot. I honestly think Mile Zero, Froggin, Have a Blast, Ji, and Erised are more headliner material. But either way, surprise me like you did 2 months ago, do more of that!



Jake already said they were going to be playing mostly newer songs. most likely Ji will be played I think. and Have a Blast, Erised, and Mile Zero are already on the setlist because theyve divvied up the solos. i feel like misha is just sitting back laughing at us because were all getting these set lists wrong.


----------



## The Beard

I would completely dump everywhere if they played Masamune live, DAT OUTRO


----------



## ROAR

This album has the greatest lyrics/vocal lines ever.
Fucking ridiculous, everyone needs to pay attention to Masamune.


----------



## Winspear

Man still so long until I get my album  I have no clue what you guys are talking about and it's making me sad


----------



## brutalwizard

So what job did spencer work that makes him write like what seems half an album about it sucking his soul away?


----------



## Joose

brutalwizard said:


> So what job did spencer work that makes him write like what seems half an album about it sucking his soul away?



I don't think it's necessarily 1 job, or even just his job(s) of the past. I think it's an outlook at the sad, sad world that is corporate. It works for some. A girl I know has a great life thanks to corporate; because she works hard and moves up. 

I think Spencer is writing mainly about all of the " sheep" who sit in a cubicle, not caring about anything because they were bred to think that's how life is "supposed to be". White picket fence stuff, ya know? If it makes you happy, go for it. Or if it CAN make you happy in the long run. But for most people, it's just a life that causes them to do nothing but complain, drink, stress out and hate everything.

My take on it at least.


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> So what job did spencer work that makes him write like what seems half an album about it sucking his soul away?



These lyrics are surprisingly open to interpretation. I find that a lot of people think that one song is definitely about one thing, when I have a different interpretation and Spencer's is most likely difference from mine. 

I think the way you interpret it may just end up saying more about your personally, which is kinda cool!


----------



## tbb529

bulb said:


> These lyrics are surprisingly open to interpretation. I find that a lot of people think that one song is definitely about one thing, when I have a different interpretation and Spencer's is most likely difference from mine.
> 
> I think the way you interpret it may just end up saying more about your personally, which is kinda cool!



The lyrics on PII:TTIP are so much better than most of the lyrics on the debut. I love dreams and all, but...


----------



## CyborgSlunk

bulb said:


> These lyrics are surprisingly open to interpretation. I find that a lot of people think that one song is definitely about one thing, when I have a different interpretation and Spencer's is most likely difference from mine.
> 
> I think the way you interpret it may just end up saying more about your personally, which is kinda cool!



So this is why it´s called "This Time It´s Personal".


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> These lyrics are surprisingly open to interpretation. I find that a lot of people think that one song is definitely about one thing, when I have a different interpretation and Spencer's is most likely difference from mine.
> 
> I think the way you interpret it may just end up saying more about your personally, which is kinda cool!




Yup. I love it.


----------



## Cynic

okay i'll stop bitchin


----------



## Dan Halen

Cynic said:


> okay i'll stop bitchin



you know now that i see the tank top on someone i wish i would have gotten it. i dont normally where those but that ones not bad


----------



## space frog

The more I listen to the album, the more I enjoy it. Ragnarok is a grower for me also, I like it more and more at each listen..



ROAR said:


> This album has the greatest lyrics/vocal lines ever.
> Fucking ridiculous, everyone needs to pay attention to Masamune.



OT but you like good lyrics? Listen to Oh Sleeper's latest album Children of Fire. Man these lyrics strike me everytime.


----------



## AStarlitNathan

CyborgSlunk said:


> So this is why it´s called "This Time It´s Personal".



lololol


----------



## JosephAOI

Cynic said:


> okay i'll stop bitchin



Me too






Also, I switched out the cases for Periphery II: TTIP and BOO's The Discovery so that Periphery II has two disc slots. I downloaded all of the studio updates from youtube and I'm gonna put them all on a DVD


----------



## anomynous

Soundcheck Hollywood Y U NO SHIP VINYL YET?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

anomynous said:


> Soundcheck Hollywood Y U NO SHIP VINYL YET?



This.


----------



## Guamskyy

As long as they play muramasa, luck as a constant, and ragnarok in that order, the world order is saved.


----------



## ROAR

Fuck Hollywood


----------



## brick

ROAR said:


> Fuck Hollywood



?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

ROAR said:


> Fuck Hollywood



Seriously, has anyone heard anything about the vinyl orders or are we gunna get these things 2 months later?


----------



## anomynous

I've sent them 2 emails about it already.


----------



## Tang

So how about that middle instrumental section of Ji?


----------



## Rook

EtherealEntity said:


> Man still so long until I get my album  I have no clue what you guys are talking about and it's making me sad



Get it off iTunes you mental!


----------



## ScottyB724

Got a shipping notification email from Souncheck for the vinyl at about 1:00 this morning.


----------



## NovaReaper

my favorite progressive technical nu metal album. hails periphery.


----------



## Genome

NovaReaper said:


> my favorite progressive technical *nu metal* album. hails periphery.



Prepare your anus.


----------



## Joose

genome said:


> Prepare your anus.




Haha! Yeah; it's about to get "dhdbgyryeokf!! Nu metal suxxxxx! Dudiekjuuhk subgenres subgenres subgenres" in here.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Joose said:


> Haha! Yeah; it's about to get "dhdbgyryeokf!! Nu metal suxxxxx! Dudiekjuuhk subgenres subgenres subgenres" in here.



Subgenres: causing elitism and embarrassment since 1999


----------



## maximummetal288

tbb529 said:


> Anybody else order from All In Merch? No sign of my preorder or even an email about shipping...



Same here. I really want my TTIP shirt and poster!


----------



## Dan Halen

RagtimeDandy said:


> Subgenres: causing elitism and embarrassment since 1999



1980* fixed


----------



## Hybrid138

WO!!!!!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone know where I can find a good quality mp3 of this?


----------



## toiletstand

mishas soundclick?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

toiletstand said:


> mishas soundclick?



IDK if I'm missing it but I've checked there a few times and couldn't find it


----------



## toiletstand

im not sure myself now that i think about it haha


----------



## grunge782

Hybrid138 said:


> WO!!!!!



I feel so out of style without my Periphery gym shorts...


----------



## toiletstand

you can still buy some! they even had them on sale at the last show.

i dont know if theyre the exact same ones though.


----------



## Jonathan20022

On the protest tour they had a bargain bin, and I found the Purple V Neck and the Green/Black Periphery Shirt from the previous tours. 10$ for one, 15$ for 2. Got em both.

They'll have leftovers for the tour I'm sure.


----------



## JosephAOI

So I've been thinking for a while of what tattoo to get when I turn 18 in September and I think I'm gonna go with the Periphery logo.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cynic

JosephAOI said:


> So I've been thinking for a while of what tattoo to get when I turn 18 in September and I think I'm gonna go with the Periphery logo.
> 
> Thoughts?



not a smart idea imo


----------



## Lirtle

Please don't do that...


----------



## Winspear

I don't see what's wrong with it. Depends on why you'd decide to do that. If it's fanboyism - bad idea. 
If it's something more meaningful then sure. For example, I would feel pretty good about DT/Opeth tattoos because whether or not I listen to them a huge amount now (even if I went off them completely), they are what started me off as a serious musician.


----------



## sahaal

I'm planning on getting half of the chorus from Mile Zero tattooed, for one of my friends that died in January with her name underneath. Spencer managed to find the perfect words for what me and everyone who knew her is feeling, so it'll be both a tribute to her and one of the bands that I love the most. Thanks for releasing the record Misha and co.


----------



## Cynic

sahaal said:


> I'm planning on getting half of the chorus from Mile Zero tattooed, for one of my friends that died in January with her name underneath. Spencer managed to find the perfect words for what me and everyone who knew her is feeling, so it'll be both a tribute to her and one of the bands that I love the most. Thanks for releasing the record Misha and co.



^ better idea if executed well


----------



## sahaal

Yeah that's the only problem, I really like the idea but I don't want it to be too cheesy, you know?


----------



## Cynic

sahaal said:


> Yeah that's the only problem, I really like the idea but I don't want it to be too cheesy, you know?



think about:

- font: size, style, colour
- placement (on your body)
- arrangement (how many words to a line, how many lines, which way the text travels as a whole, etc)
- possible imagery (pictorial) to accompany the text


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Periphery thread should be renamed how be unemployed forever thread.


----------



## sahaal

I wanna get it done on my forearm just so it's out in the open as she was an important person to me, and probably just black with some purple mixed in. no picture, and somewhat smaller so I could fit every line the way it's sung/written in the lyrics. As for style, my original idea was written in someone's actual handwriting due to how personal it is, but then I realized that that is a hard one to work with. Unless Misha would like to ask Spencer to handwrite it and scan it or something  hahaha. I can only dream


----------



## sahaal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Periphery thread should be renamed how be unemployed forever thread.



haha I work in the oilfield and have the least amount of tattoos out of all the guys I work with, dunno about the other guy though


----------



## JosephAOI

I think I'm gonna get it.

I wanna get a bunch of band logos on my upper arm. Just to have a space on my body dedicated to the people that brought me to where I am in my life. Musical influences, bands that have written songs that have really helped me through hard times, etc. Periphery would just be the first one. And my first tat in general.


----------



## Cynic

JosephAOI said:


> I think I'm gonna get it.
> 
> I wanna get a bunch of band logos on my upper arm. Just to have a space on my body dedicated to the people that brought me to where I am in my life. Musical influences, bands that have written songs that have really helped me through hard times, etc. Periphery would just be the first one. And my first tat in general.



i know a guy that has band logos as tattoos 

















ot: It cracks me up to see so many people bitching about Periphery's self-titled, but when they release TTIP everyone's complaining about how the first album was better.


----------



## 3074326

Cynic said:


> ot: It cracks me up to see so many people bitching about Periphery's self-titled, but when they release TTIP everyone's complaining about how the first album was better.



I guess I missed all those people. The vast majority of people I've seen/read/talked to have thought this was a big step in a good direction. I love it 1000x more than the first, and I really liked the first. 

(not calling you a liar, I personally just haven't seen many of these people. haha)


----------



## JosephAOI

I've been jamming both the S/T and PII in the past few days. Still love them both.

I've also noticed but forgot to post that Corey Taylor's influence on Spencer is SERIOUSLY showing on some parts of this album.


----------



## Lianoroto

3074326 said:


> I guess I missed all those people. The vast majority of people I've seen/read/talked to have thought this was a big step in a good direction. I love it 1000x more than the first, and I really liked the first.
> 
> (not calling you a liar, I personally just haven't seen many of these people. haha)



Head on over to the Andy Sneap forums and you will see he speaks the truth.

Personally I like TTIP the most. It just has that flow to it which I think many bands lack in their albums. Almost without exception all the songs on the album sounds better played as a whole, instead of being listened to at random. This also makes "The Trilogy" that much better, because of the buildup in between.

But the true test is still to come. I have listened to the S/T in full almost everyday since it came out without getting tired. Will this one hold up just as well?


----------



## Joose

JosephAOI said:


> I think I'm gonna get it.
> 
> I wanna get a bunch of band logos on my upper arm. Just to have a space on my body dedicated to the people that brought me to where I am in my life. Musical influences, bands that have written songs that have really helped me through hard times, etc. Periphery would just be the first one. And my first tat in general.




I have 5, for a similar reason, sort of. The ones who truly changed and shaped my guitar playing style. The ones who have given me "my sound". 

Some people like to make fun of band tattoos; usually with things like, "What if their next album sucks????".... My answer to that is always the same; if the band ever truly goes a direction I hate, I will have more done to the tattoo to represent a certain era. 

Go for it man, tattoos are for YOU, no one else.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JosephAOI said:


> I think I'm gonna get it.
> 
> I wanna get a bunch of band logos on my upper arm. Just to have a space on my body dedicated to the people that brought me to where I am in my life. Musical influences, bands that have written songs that have really helped me through hard times, etc. Periphery would just be the first one. And my first tat in general.



Just be careful which logos you pick. In the 70s my uncle got Icarus from the Swan Song logo tattooed on his arm since he was a huge Led Zeppelin fan. Then he started working outdoors and wearing cut of tees and was ridiculed because he had a naked guy tattooed on his arm. Eventually, though, he had it altered by a rather talented tattoo artist into a naked woman with wings.


----------



## Dan Halen

sahaal said:


> I wanna get it done on my forearm just so it's out in the open as she was an important person to me, and probably just black with some purple mixed in. no picture, and somewhat smaller so I could fit every line the way it's sung/written in the lyrics. As for style, my original idea was written in someone's actual handwriting due to how personal it is, but then I realized that that is a hard one to work with. Unless Misha would like to ask Spencer to handwrite it and scan it or something  hahaha. I can only dream



If you asked on facebook to either Sponce or Misha, in a message rather than on their wall, I'm sure it would be considerable. it's not that difficult of a thing to produce and they are pretty cool with the fans.




dragonblade629 said:


> Just be careful which logos you pick. In the 70s my uncle got Icarus from the Swan Song logo tattooed on his arm since he was a huge Led Zeppelin fan. Then he started working outdoors and wearing cut of tees and was ridiculed because he had a naked guy tattooed on his arm. Eventually, though, he had it altered by a rather talented tattoo artist into a naked woman with wings.



i think at this point in the world if your going to get a tattoo, regardless of dipiction, you should be ready for ridicule. i think nowadays the Icarus tattoo would be a lot more easy to accept since its such a staple in music, but if someone asks why you have a naked man on your body and then you say its from a band they will most likely change their arguement to "why would you get a band tattoo, what if you dont like them later," then those people are just trying to make you feel bad for a general acquisition of a tattoo.

if you want a tattoo, get it for a good personal reason and tell people to piss off. if you cant handle ridicule from the general public as just having ANY tattoo including little stars and smiley faces, then dont get it because you WILL regret it, for that point, later.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm not saying to not get a tattoo, if you want to get a tattoo it's your choice. I'm just saying that one should seriously consider what tattoo they would get and what could result from it. Granted, you should consider every decision you make, but as a tattoo is, for the most part, permanent, you should think about EVERY aspect deeply.


----------



## theodore

So I'm sure you all know that the new periphery album kicks some serious ass. If you like rip-roaring solos with tons of feeling, then this album is for you, djent fan or not. 

These guys were fortunate enough to bring in some pretty big guitarists to supplement their already-awesome sound. Which guest solo did you enjoy the most and why? I personally loved Wes Hauch's solo on Mile Zero. It's a pretty moving song, and I thought he did a remarkable job with regards to getting ahold of my emotions (sounds lame, but it's true). I'll definitely be checking out the faceless. Props, of course, to the guys in Periphery. Without question a contender for my favorite album of the year.


----------



## Alex6534

I have to say, before I didn't know there were going to be guest guitarists. But when the solo in Have a Blast came on I just shouted "Guthrie?!?!" I adore his playing, an that has to be my favourite solo on the album haha. He has such a recognisable style and just has such a way with the guitar. Must admit, didn't know about the Faceless before I heard West Hauch, definitely must check them out. An of course, Petrucci's solo was epic, as always


----------



## Joose

There's nothing more personal than a tattoo. It really doesn't matter what anyone else thinks of it. Some people get tatted up just for the style; and you know what? I think that's just fine too.

This album has me considering a Periphery tat as well. The past few days I've found myself writing with a whole new outlook, which is what happened with the other bands I have tats of. We'll see in a few months just how much this album shapes my style. I'm not good at the djent stuff, nor does it fit into my style of writing; however, the other aspects of this album have me thinking about things much differently.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Dunno if anyone's mentioned this, but Amazon has a $2 off promo for their mp3's. The code is HEARTMP3.

I just used it towards PII. Amazon's program for downloading the files is kind of annoying, but it's a great deal for anybody that hasn't bought the album yet.


----------



## depths of europa

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Periphery thread should be renamed how be unemployed forever thread.



I have been getting tattooed for 10 years, and I am mostly covered. From personal experience, I can say that tattoos will not affect your job search, if you are comfortable with covering them. I work in an office and I do well for myself. I wear long sleeves, no big deal.

Just don't go get your face/neck/hands tattooed if you expect to be taken seriously. I'm not saying it's right, but it is what it is.


----------



## wannabguitarist

For a while after the first album came out I wanted to get "_create and conciously free the mind_" tatooed somewhere on me. I still think about getting it from time to time because I absolutely love that lyric but I can't figure out how I would get it written and what not . If I do it I gotta get my TKE tatoo first though 



Tang said:


> Looks like Hevy Devy enjoys II:TTIP. I wonder what Periphery would sound like if Dev produced an album, or just the vocals? I'd love to hear Periphery with a bunch of Devy'isms.



Raganrok sounded very Devy like at times to me


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^^ Nice, I'll be doing a vocal cover of Ji as well, since that song is JUST BARELY within my range.


----------



## Dan Halen

So im doing a Luck as a Constant tab for guitar and i was wondering if someone could give me a hand with just ONE section. at the 1:59 mark i cannot figure out what fucking chord that is. someone just give me a hint or something. thats the only thing ive had trouble on so far. everything else is great because i have an Audio splitter program (Transcribe!) but the vocal harmony clouds the section so im having trouble hearing it.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Dan Halen said:


> So im doing a Luck as a Constant tab for guitar and i was wondering if someone could give me a hand with just ONE section. at the 1:59 mark i cannot figure out what fucking chord that is. someone just give me a hint or something. thats the only thing ive had trouble on so far. everything else is great because i have an Audio splitter program (Transcribe!) but the vocal harmony clouds the section so im having trouble hearing it.



It's a slide from the 6th to the 7th fret, like what funk players do, put your first finger-5th string-6th fret, 2nd finger-3rd string-6th fret, 3rd finger-2nd string-6th fret and slide that sexy lady up to the 7th fret, and make it funky.


----------



## rgaRyan

Everytime I listen to Mile Zero, I can't imagine how Spencer will be able to hold compsure live. Some of those lyrics and sections are goosebump-inducing and bone chilling. I haven't lost a close friend, personally, but I have lost some close family members, and this song gives me chills everytime.


----------



## Joose

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Periphery thread should be renamed how be unemployed forever thread.



Strange... I nearly have sleeves, yet I'm only 6 months away from owning a business that already makes me 65k/year as an employee, and will almost double it once its mine. Oh and it's all in Doctor's offices, so it's not like I'm sitting at a computer never seeing a single customer.

Don't live in the 20th Century man, people don't care like they used to. Keep 'em off the neck, hands and face and you're perfectly fine.


----------



## Dan Halen

JakePeriphery said:


> It's a slide from the 6th to the 7th fret, like what funk players do, put your first finger-5th string-6th fret, 2nd finger-3rd string-6th fret, 3rd finger-2nd string-6th fret and slide that sexy lady up to the 7th fret, and make it funky.



tanky Jake! i also could not have learned that better if your slightly exposed, hairless chest was vacant from the picture.

It's in plain Drop-C right? i dont think its a variant of it like CGCFBbEb (Drop-C 4th's), but not that you guys use that tuning, i just know you like to change up the tunings a little for songs.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Dan Halen said:


> tanky Jake! i also could not have learned that better if your slightly exposed, hairless chest was vacant from the picture.
> 
> It's in plain Drop-C right? i dont think its a variant of it like CGCFBbEb (Drop-C 4th's), but not that you guys use that tuning, i just know you like to change up the tunings a little for songs.



Plain 'ol drop-c. Bitches want my hairless chest.


----------



## Xaios

JakePeriphery said:


> Bitches want my hairless chest.


----------



## Tang

I know I keep going on about that middle section of Ji, but damn. If I were a betting man I'd go all-in on Mrak writing that part.


----------



## Dan Halen

it sounds like a misha bit, but im also not a betting man.


----------



## Dan Halen

JakePeriphery said:


> Plain 'ol drop-c. Bitches want my hairless chest.



i know i said that was the only section but, are the next chords of that section just 

G string 12 11 7 
D string 12 12 7
A string 10 9 5

or is it something like the last one where i cant hear the tiny chages at all because of ambient sounds? 

and thanks again for that Jake i honestly would have never thought of that. Once im done with everything ill post it here and you guys can tell me if i did anything wrong.


----------



## Tang

Dan Halen said:


> it sounds like a misha bit, but im also not a betting man.



Found our answer.. look's like Mrak after all.

did Mark write some parts in Ji ? | Formspring


----------



## Dan Halen

Tang said:


> Found our answer.. look's like Mrak after all.
> 
> did Mark write some parts in Ji ? | Formspring



Well sweet Gibbles Mcfradderplates! glad i dont play the lottery.


----------



## UnafraidCookie

do you guys know if JI can be played in it's entirety on a 7 string?


----------



## mikemueller2112

Finally watched the video for Make Total Destroy. That was pretty fucking cool. I know I'm not really contributing anything by saying that, but it definitely was better than I was expecting.


----------



## JosephAOI

UnafraidCookie said:


> do you guys know if JI can be played in it's entirety on a 7 string?



Nope. You need all 8 strings.


----------



## UnafraidCookie

JosephAOI said:


> Nope. You need all 8 strings.



DARN IT


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Ayo7e

^


----------



## Mayhew

Finally get to pick the new album today. I declared shenanigans earlier when It didn't come out here last week and as it turns out we can blame Canada for that one. The delay will be worth it though. If I'm not back here in 10 hours send help, I may be stuck in a black hole of pure awesomeness.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

I bought this album off of iTunes and instead of Luck As a Constant I have 2 copies of Ragnarok... Anyone else experiencing this or know how to fix it?


----------



## Drummerrrrr

It's a known issue, their management are working to fix it asap


----------



## Poho

Here's a quick transcription I did of Bulb's solo from Have a Blast. The notes he was using really fascinated me so I wanted to decode it; turns out there's a lot of melodic minor happening there which is cooooooool! I'm fairly sure that pitches are accurate, but who knows about the actual fret sequence. Tabbed it, too, if anyone wants.


----------



## Dan Halen

Poho said:


> Here's a quick transcription I did of Bulb's solo from Have a Blast. The notes he was using really fascinated me so I wanted to decode it; turns out there's a lot of melodic minor happening there which is cooooooool! I'm fairly sure that pitches are accurate, but who knows about the actual fret sequence. Tabbed it, too, if anyone wants.




I would like that as im actually tabbing have a blast and Luck as a constant. as soon as im done im gonna post them here and on UG. Ill credit you for the solo and everything haha!

Very good btw!


----------



## crg123

Got my CD today and just ripped it to FLAC, super psyched


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone heard about the vinyl at all? I've yet to get any email...


----------



## rug

I got my vinyl yesterday. No shipping email was ever sent, it just showed up. Same with my cd and poster on Saturday.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

rug said:


> I got my vinyl yesterday. No shipping email was ever sent, it just showed up. Same with my cd and poster on Saturday.



Did it come USPS or was it another type (the vinyl would probably be USPS but I know alot of companies use Fedex for shirts)


----------



## bulb

Johnboy_Ice said:


> I bought this album off of iTunes and instead of Luck As a Constant I have 2 copies of Ragnarok... Anyone else experiencing this or know how to fix it?



Luck As A Constant | Periphery II | Distort


----------



## Khoi

WTF USPS

STILL haven't gotten my pre-order from MerchNow, and it shipped on June 30th.

Can someone tell me why it takes 17 days to ship?? sorry, I'm just really annoyed at this point.. what's the point of a pre-order if you don't even get it on the release date?


----------



## MarkPopkie

bulb said:


> Luck As A Constant | Periphery II | Distort



This is incredibly generous... especially considering that the iTunes version would've been a heavily compressed piece of poop! now you get a FLAC rip! that's really cool of you guys/Distort... mad props, yo.


----------



## mortega76

Misha had mentioned hooking us up with the UK bonus tracks... any word on that?


----------



## eventhetrees

rgaRyan said:


> Everytime I listen to Mile Zero, I can't imagine how Spencer will be able to hold compsure live. Some of those lyrics and sections are goosebump-inducing and bone chilling. I haven't lost a close friend, personally, but I have lost some close family members, and this song gives me chills everytime.



Greg from Moving Mountains wrote their first album Pneuma and many songs on the 2 releases after to do with a similar subject, a best friend that's passed away. On formspring Spencer mentioned his friend had passed away in 2005. The song is very emotional and well written but I think given the amount of time given to write such a song Spencer could do it live. Back to MovMou, that's what makes Moving Mountains so special, emotional and amazing to see live I think performing it live you can keep your composure and rather use it as a time to remember and pay tribute in a highly positive means. This is also exclusive from person to person too, MovMou doesn't play some songs live because of its content or when they do you can hear in Greg's voice it's tough to get through.

Awesome of Jake to post a pic/explanation like that 

Today is the 10th, let's see if I can find a copy of this cd (along with GlassCloud) in stores anywhere!


----------



## TheSilentWater

I recorded a quick, sloppy and ridiculous cover of Ragnarok. Watch me make a fool of myself.


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> Luck As A Constant | Periphery II | Distort



This song by itself should be worth about $2.99. but now its for the UNlawful price of $fr33.5fr33 (free fifty free)




TheSilentWater said:


> I recorded a quick, sloppy and ridiculous cover of Ragnarok. Watch me make a fool of myself.




You, are QUITE the character. good cover also


----------



## eventhetrees

^ Solid cover, hilarious faces too btw hahaha


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

eventhetrees said:


> Greg from Moving Mountains wrote their first album Pneuma and many songs on the 2 releases after to do with a similar subject, a best friend that's passed away. On formspring Spencer mentioned his friend had passed away in 2005. The song is very emotional and well written but I think given the amount of time given to write such a song Spencer could do it live. Back to MovMou, that's what makes Moving Mountains so special, emotional and amazing to see live I think performing it live you can keep your composure and rather use it as a time to remember and pay tribute in a highly positive means. This is also exclusive from person to person too, MovMou doesn't play some songs live because of its content or when they do you can hear in Greg's voice it's tough to get through.
> 
> Awesome of Jake to post a pic/explanation like that
> 
> Today is the 10th, let's see if I can find a copy of this cd (along with GlassCloud) in stores anywhere!



"Where Two Bodies Lie" is an awesome song... and IMHO Waves > Pneuma. Props to listening to Moving Mountains. My vocalist in my post-hardcore band turned me onto them and they rock.


----------



## eventhetrees

Mo Jiggity said:


> "Where Two Bodies Lie" is an awesome song... and IMHO Waves > Pneuma. Props to listening to Moving Mountains. My vocalist in my post-hardcore band turned me onto them and they rock.



I love all their releases, been a fan since the demos. Such powerful and amazing music, my top 5 favourite bands for sure. Pnuema will always be my favourite from them just cause of the history I have with that record and memories etc. They haven't made a bad song/release yet and Greg mentioned to me at their last show here to expect something TOTALLY different from the new album. They're gonna get heavier I think, he always talks about Fear Before, Cave In etc other experimental Post-Hardcore bands, whatever they have in store it'll be a treat!

/off topic sorry guys!


----------



## JosephAOI

Someone in Europe PLEASE send me Far Out?


----------



## crg123

Interesting

From bulbs formspring


> random formspring dude:I put the PII album on shuffle, and I noticed that Have a Blast flows seamlessly into Epoch... is there a different track order hidden? Maybe a story being told? Or i'm just being ridiculous?
> 
> Bulb :smile Is there? Maybe there is! Maybe there isn't! OOOOHHHHH!



Secret album order maybe?? haha


----------



## JosephAOI

^I got it.

1. Luck As A Constant
2. Facepalm Mute
3. The Gods Must Be Crazy!
4. Froggin' Bullfish
5. MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
6. Erised
7. Ji
8. Scarlet
9. Mile Zero
10. Have A Blast
11. Epoch
12. Muramasa
13. Ragnarok
14. Masamune


----------



## crg123

Haha that was fast thanks! How'd you figure it out, was it simple once you knew it was out of order? Its cool they did that!

Edit: This is really cool, not sure about a few of them. Are you sure about Erised > Ji? Most of the other ones sound perfect though. Thanks!


----------



## Cynic

JosephAOI said:


> ^I got it.
> 
> 1. Luck As A Constant
> 2. Facepalm Mute
> 3. The Gods Must Be Crazy!
> 4. Froggin' Bullfish
> 5. MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
> 6. Erised
> 7. Ji
> 8. Scarlet
> 9. Mile Zero
> 10. Have A Blast
> 11. Epoch
> 12. Muramasa
> 13. Ragnarok
> 14. Masamune



Maybe it's because I'm doing it manually, but I'm not really hearing it most of the time.


----------



## rug

Maybe I'm the only one who feels this way, but I'm not really into a decent chunk of the vocal melodies on this album. Been listening to it since I got the album, and I'm just finding it really tough to get into some of the melodies. It's really hit or miss for me. For example...the chorus in Erised puts a giant shit eating grin on my face. But all the "slide up" vocals (for lack of a better description) really turn me off. They're pretty prevalent on the album...an example would be where he sings "scarLEEEEEEEET". I don't know. I just feel like that vocal effect/trick got way overused on the album, to the point of distraction with me...it happens like 10 times in Froggin Bullfish or whatever. 

I don't know. I really loved all the vocals on the first album, and the vocals on Passenger fucking destroy me with how great they are (and yes, I realize he does the same thing in one point in Passenger). But I'm just having a hard time with a much larger segment of the clean singing than I expected. Everything else is fucking champ, no surprise there. 

Not trying to Spencer bash here at all. I think he's fucking fantastic overall...just can't quite get with some of the vocal approach on this one. Hopefully I don't get my fanboy status revoked now.

Goddamn, that chorus in Erised is the fucking shit. Damn.


----------



## Joose

^Those "Slide up vocals" are one of my favorite vocal aspects on the album. Not easy to do. Oh well.


----------



## rug

Yeah, I definitely know they aren't easy. And everyone has their own tastes, I get that. Vocals were just about the last thing I'd have expected to not be thrilled with. I've never been one of those "instrumental albums only" dudes at all. 

However, it's obvious everyone in the band is happy with them, and that's all that really matters to them, as it should be. I was just curious if I was the only one that felt that way, the last thing I'd want to do is start some big shitfest.


----------



## JosephAOI

Wait, no, this works better:

1. Luck As A Constant
2. Facepalm Mute
3. The Gods Must Be Crazy!
4. Froggin' Bullfish
5. MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
6. Ji
7. Scarlet
8. Erised
9. Mile Zero
10. Have A Blast
11. Epoch
12. Muramasa
13. Ragnarok
14. Masamune


----------



## Jonathan20022

JosephAOI said:


> Wait, no, this works better:
> 
> 1. Luck As A Constant
> 2. Facepalm Mute
> 3. The Gods Must Be Crazy!
> 4. Froggin' Bullfish
> 5. MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
> 6. Ji
> 7. Scarlet
> 8. Erised
> 9. Mile Zero
> 10. Have A Blast
> 11. Epoch
> 12. Muramasa
> 13. Ragnarok
> 14. Masamune



I'm halfway through Make Total Destroy in this playlist and changed it just as I saw this haha. Thanks for the notice haha.


----------



## JosephAOI

Just to be clear, my playlist thing isn't an official one or anything. It's just something that works and has the whole trilogy at the end.


----------



## crg123

Its cool man! Most of it works out great! I was just hoping to maybe figure out an alternative version of the order. That'd be so awesome.


----------



## 3074326

The series of riffs when the guitars first start in Have a Blast might be the most fun riffs to play that I've encountered in a long time.


----------



## Dan Halen

3074326 said:


> The series of riffs when the guitars first start in Have a Blast might be the most fun riffs to play that I've encountered in a long time.



RIGHT!?

I cant wait to deliver this tab ive been working on for the past week. im at about the 50% mark with the first solo complete and the breakdown rhythm secured.


----------



## cataclysm_child

RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone know where I can find a good quality mp3 of this?






JosephAOI said:


> Someone in Europe PLEASE send me Far Out?



Sure. If it's ok with the band?


----------



## Mwoit

Got the European CD, CD is pretty good. 

Is it me, or is Far Out mixed differently from the rest of the album? The bass is not as gnarly / growly as the rest of the album and the snare doesn't have any snap.


----------



## JosephAOI

cataclysm_child said:


> Sure. If it's ok with the band?


----------



## cataclysm_child

Just let me know where to send it then


----------



## JakePeriphery

cataclysm_child said:


> Just let me know where to send it then



*cough*yt*cough*


----------



## Tang

Wow! Looks like Sponce wrote pretty much all of Facepalm Mute, music and vocals. I didn't know that.


----------



## I Voyager

Tang said:


> Wow! Looks like Sponce wrote pretty much all of Facepalm Mute, music and vocals. I didn't know that.



I was surprised when I saw that on his Formspring. Big props to him, that's one of the strongest songs on the album.


----------



## zhangshred

Congrats to Bulb and co. for breaking the top 50! Periphery II no. 44 in the Billboard 200!


----------



## Maggai

Holy shit, nearly 12 000? That is insane, congrats to the band!


----------



## Genome

zhangshred said:


> Congrats to Bulb and co. for breaking the top 50! Periphery II no. 44 in the Billboard 200!


----------



## Joose

zhangshred said:


> Congrats to Bulb and co. for breaking the top 50! Periphery II no. 44 in the Billboard 200!


----------



## Drummerrrrr

Is it just me or does 12,000 units not sound like that much? I understand that CD sales are down and that it certainly isn't a chart topping album but it still doesn't sound like that much in the scheme of things :/



Mwoit said:


> Got the European CD, CD is pretty good.
> 
> Is it me, or is Far Out mixed differently from the rest of the album? The bass is not as gnarly / growly as the rest of the album and the snare doesn't have any snap.



I think Bulb might have done that all by himself e.g not tracked in the studio, programmed drums .etc


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Drummerrrrr said:


> Is it just me or does 12,000 units not sound like that much? I understand that CD sales are down and that it certainly isn't a chart topping album but it still doesn't sound like that much in the scheme of things :/



Same here...it seems pretty low, but the thing about this kind of music is that that's still quite a bit for week one. You gotta start somewhere, and if 12,000 people bought the physical CD, there's probably twice the amount of people who got digital, vinyl, or a leak. And over time the album will probably continue to sell relatively well


----------



## Khoi

RagtimeDandy said:


> Same here...it seems pretty low, but the thing about this kind of music is that that's still quite a bit for week one. You gotta start somewhere, and if 12,000 people bought the physical CD, there's probably twice the amount of people who got digital, vinyl, or a leak. And over time the album will probably continue to sell relatively well



pretty sure the 12,000 includes digital downloads, pre-orders, and physical copies

definitely wished the number was higher, but that's still awesome breaking top 50 on the Billboards


----------



## Joose

A modern metal band that isn't Lamb of God broke the Top 50. Yeah, that's pretty good.


----------



## mortega76

Can someone hook me up with a link or something to download the bonus tracks? My favorite track on the CD so far is the ending track Masamune... there's something special there.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Drummerrrrr said:


> Is it just me or does 12,000 units not sound like that much? I understand that CD sales are down and that it certainly isn't a chart topping album but it still doesn't sound like that much in the scheme of things :/



This. Didn't Veil of Maya sell something like 80,000 albums first week?


----------



## SDM305

Fat-Elf said:


> This. Didn't Veil of Maya sell something like 80,000 albums first week?



No, Veil of Maya did around 8,000 the first week. Periphery self titled sold 4,500 the first week, so comparing numbers TTIP did extremely well.


----------



## MobiusR

Dan Halen said:


> So im doing a Luck as a Constant tab for guitar and i was wondering if someone could give me a hand with just ONE section. at the 1:59 mark i cannot figure out what fucking chord that is. someone just give me a hint or something. thats the only thing ive had trouble on so far. everything else is great because i have an Audio splitter program (Transcribe!) but the vocal harmony clouds the section so im having trouble hearing it.



you should give me a rough copy cause im just so impatient on waiting for a tab on this song for the last year or so 

Plus i wanna play the left ear part instead of the right ear part (Bulb's part?) haha


----------



## Fat-Elf

SDM305 said:


> No, Veil of Maya did around 8,000 the first week. Periphery self titled sold 4,500 the first week, so comparing numbers TTIP did extremely well.



Oh, me and my over-exaggerative memory.


----------



## DLG

Joose said:


> A modern metal band that isn't Lamb of God broke the Top 50. Yeah, that's pretty good.



Gojira was top 40 with their new album. 

Meshuggah sold almost 19,000 and was in the top 20.


----------



## Floppystrings

Holy balls.

If MTV still played music you would be on TRL.


----------



## Dan Halen

MobiusR said:


> you should give me a rough copy cause im just so impatient on waiting for a tab on this song for the last year or so
> 
> Plus i wanna play the left ear part instead of the right ear part (Bulb's part?) haha



Well if your so impatient then you could do what I do and learn it yourself by ear. hahaha then you can tab your own stuff. trust me ive been waiting for the songs completion since it came out on Bulb's soundclick.

and I've actually only done the left ear so far, the higher parts, but i guess thats jakes? i think they switch it up with parts for each song.

But this stuff is extremely time consuming and very irritating when you have vocal harmonies as ambient noise getting in the way when you split the track. so i have to switch between 3 different songs when i tab so i dont go fucking nuts.i'll definitively post it as soon as its done because i dont want to put anything out halfassed


----------



## Dan Halen

DLG said:


> Gojira was top 40 with their new album.
> 
> Meshuggah sold almost 19,000 and was in the top 20.



lol does anyone notice a "progressing" trend here. bad Music puns are bad


----------



## MobiusR

Dan Halen said:


> Well if your so impatient then you could do what I do and learn it yourself by ear. hahaha then you can tab your own stuff. trust me ive been waiting for the songs completion since it came out on Bulb's soundclick.
> 
> and I've actually only done the left ear so far, the higher parts, but i guess thats jakes? i think they switch it up with parts for each song.
> 
> But this stuff is extremely time consuming and very irritating when you have vocal harmonies as ambient noise getting in the way when you split the track. so i have to switch between 3 different songs when i tab so i dont go fucking nuts.i'll definitively post it as soon as its done because i dont want to put anything out halfassed



yeah sorry im just tired of not figuring out some parts. Especially the chorus with the weird patterns i can't seem to figure out


----------



## Dan Halen

MobiusR said:


> yeah sorry im just tired of not figuring out some parts. Especially the chorus with the weird patterns i can't seem to figure out



well if it makes you feel better, everything is in 4/4. ALL OF IT. ask nolly he'll smile and punch you in the face with a "listen to the back beat and it will all make sense" because thats what happened on formspring to me. and he was right though.

and if anyone wants to make their transcribing a FUCK TON easier use this program.

Buy Transcribe!

Transcribe! Screen Shots

look up some videos on how to use it. and play around with it a bit because its EXTREMELY useful

idk if im allowed to post this here but since people were talking to me about Transcribing and tabbing i thought it'd be appropriate.


----------



## eventhetrees

I got my copy the first day it was out in Canada (yesterday the 10th) I hope we can still attribute to first week sales or at least first week Canadian sales!

Also, not sure if the band wants to contact management about this. I work at HMV and the cd just comes up as "P2 / Periphery" in our track and header cards for the CD just read "Periphery - Periphery" might cause confusion. Maybe ask distort to notify Canadian retailers to update it to the proper title?


----------



## Dan Halen

So does anyone else want the title of the third album to be "Periphery V: Juggernaut: Third Time's a Charm"


----------



## ROAR

No


----------



## Floppystrings

Move over Jonas Brothers, there is a new sex symbol in town.


----------



## Guitarholic

Debuted #44 in the Billboard Top 200. 

OH YEAH!!! All the hard work has paid off


----------



## themike

12k is very, very, very impressive in general for first week US sales, let alone a metal band..... let even further alone only the bands sophmore effort!

Congrats guys (Jan included) !


----------



## rjnix_0329

For a little perspective, Dream Theater's "A Dramatic Turn of Events" moved 36,000 in the first week. Having first week sales totaling a third of Dream Theater's is FANTASTIC. Great job guys, you should be very proud papas.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Wow thanks everyone! This was certainly unexpected, but awesome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Apparently the band is raffling off a blackmachine to celebrate?!?


----------



## Dan Halen

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Apparently the band is raffling off a blackmachine to celebrate?!?



If only......


----------



## bulb

Drummerrrrr said:


> Is it just me or does 12,000 units not sound like that much? I understand that CD sales are down and that it certainly isn't a chart topping album but it still doesn't sound like that much in the scheme of things :/



12,000 for a metal band in 2012 is actually a great number and I honestly didnt even believe it when i got the word from Sumerian. 
I was expecting us to do 8000 at best given that our debut did 4500.

You should read the Neilstein Soundscam on Metalsucks, it will give you some good perspective on these numbers. The fact that our debut did 4500 in the first week was a big surprise too because debut albums usually tend to do 1000-2000.


----------



## bulb

Oh and to be clear, the first week sales number is a combination of digital, physical, vinyl and presales.


----------



## I Voyager

Outsold Gojira by about a thousand copies. Good job guy!


----------



## Leetlord

Anyone who wants to join the petition?

Dear Periphery, please release an instrumental version of PII. | Facebook


----------



## Razzy

Leetlord said:


> Anyone who wants to join the petition?
> 
> Dear Periphery, please release an instrumental version of PII. | Facebook



The album is great the way it is. They created a piece of art that they're happy with as a whole, if you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Can't accept the band's own decisions? K

Also, 12,000 copies in the first week is absolutely fantastic! Seriously, my hat's off to you guys.


----------



## Leetlord

Razzy said:


> The album is great the way it is. They created a piece of art that they're happy with as a whole, if you don't like it, don't buy it.



I already bought it and i'd like to buy it again if you catch my drift.

I know there are others out there that want this as well, so i'm doing this for the collective. No need to be an internet tough guy.

I've followed these guys since it was just bulb making demos in 06'. I want to hear the music he makes, loud and clear, with no vocals to interrupt the groove.

Join the petition 
http://www.facebook.com/Peripheryinstrumentalpls


----------



## eventhetrees

You need Periphery to tell you a Million and One times NO to the instrumental disc. It's not happening, Periphery 2 is excellent as is, leave it be.

Misha mastered and mixed the first album, so making instrumentals was easily possible.

This time Taylor mixed the album AS IS and they got it mastered AS IS.

Get over it, it's almost turning into spam in this thread, the amount of people complaining about an instrumental disc.

Edit:

"I miss old periphery. I miss bulbs demos. I miss djent without vocals tailored to attract teenagers. Do you?" 

GTFO, Tailored to Attract Teenagers???? 

Reporting your page as spam.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

An internet petition seriously? There's only 2 reasons to make an internet petition. You either are naive enough to think they make any difference or you're trying to troll the band. Being that you posted that link in a thread that the band will read i'm going to go with troll. 

If you really wanted to get an instrumental version you wouldn't insinuate that the band is in this all for the fame. Which is a hilarious statement to make about just about any metal band.


----------



## eventhetrees

AirJordanStaal said:


> An internet petition seriously? There's only 2 reasons to make an internet petition. You either are naive enough to think they make any difference or you're trying to troll the band. Being that you posted that link in a thread that the band will read i'm going to go with troll.
> 
> If you really wanted to get an instrumental version you wouldn't insinuate that the band is in this all for the fame. Which is a hilarious statement to make about just about any metal band.



There's a poll on the page and one of the things says "Probably not, the fame has gone to their heads"

This kid is being legit too, not trolling.

He has Djent is his screen name too


----------



## Sikthness

everyone hold up, I'm preparing a counter-petition to get a vocals only version of Periphery II.


----------



## eventhetrees

Sikthness said:


> everyone hold up, I'm preparing a counter-petition to get a vocals only version of Periphery II.



I lol'd but that's pointless. Just report this page, don't play the same game he's playing.


----------



## eventhetrees

Anthony said:


> Fuck that petition. There's a million bands out there to listen to instead, and if you don't like Spencer, you don't like periphery anymore. They've made there position clear on this subject. Just try and comprehend how disrespectful the petition is in the first place from a musician's perspective, not an elitist teenager's perspective.



Exactly thank you. The other shit this kid is trying to add on in his arguments is fucking stupid too.


----------



## Sikthness

It is really gettin old. Don't get my wrong, Id actually purchase an instrumental only in an instant. Not cuz I don't like Spencer, in fact I really like his vocals, just because itd be easier as far as learnin the songs. At this point though, itd almost be insulting to spencer to even entertain the thought of an instrumental. It was understandable w/ the first cd, since most of us had heard the tracks as instrumentals n what not, and was a neat little bonus.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Anthony said:


> Fuck that petition. There's a million bands out there to listen to instead, and if you don't like Spencer, you don't like periphery anymore. They've made there position clear on this subject. Just try and comprehend how disrespectful the petition is in the first place from a musician's perspective, not an elitist teenager's perspective.



Yeah that's why I disliked the petition as well. There are a lot of bands I would like better without vocalists or with different vocals but I am not emailing them asking them to make multiple versions to appease me. 

The guys in Periphery and a lot of other modern bands are making themselves really accessible and we are going to end up burning that bridge if people keep acting like entitled assholes to them.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

"Djent to me is all about the subtleties, dynamics, and phrasing of a song, which are very easily obscured by vocals."
Also reported as spam.


----------



## Leetlord

WildBroskiAppears said:


> "Djent to me is all about the subtleties, dynamics, and phrasing of a song, which are very easily obscured by vocals."
> Also reported as spam.




If you don't acknowledge this then you don't know a goddamned thing about baritone guitar. Fact.


----------



## bhakan

I understand this comment (though I still prefer vocals):
"Djent to me is all about the subtleties, dynamics, and phrasing of a song, which are very easily obscured by vocals."

But what does any of that have to with a baritone?

Also, I think the subtleties are still audible, because the mix is extremely clear, but you have to listen closer to hear them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Leetlord said:


> If you don't acknowledge this then you don't know a goddamned thing about baritone guitar. Fact.



What does that have to do with baritone guitar? Define baritone guitar my retarded friend.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Leetlord said:


> If you don't acknowledge this then you don't know a goddamned thing about baritone guitar. Fact.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What does that have to do with baritone guitar? Define baritone guitar my retarded friend.



I was mostly referencing that quote because I think the subtle things are very present in the mix under vocals or not. There's no need to call him retarded though.


----------



## Dan Halen

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What does that have to do with baritone guitar? Define baritone guitar my retarded friend.



OK this is getting out of hand again. its only the internet. again if he doesnt like it he can just not listen to it. simple as that. the baritone guitar thing is ridiculous and makes no sense at all. all guitars have the ability to make subtleties in music.

the online petition is not going to work. Bulb and everyone else could care less about everyones opinions of spencer, just as they should. it's their band not yours


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I was mostly referencing that quote because I think the subtle things are very present in the mix under vocals or not. There's no need to call him retarded though.



You're right, I'm sorry about that. Perhaps he is schizophrenic...putting multiple ideas together that have nothing to do with each is a symptom!


----------



## Leetlord

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What does that have to do with baritone guitar? Define baritone guitar my retarded friend.




Okay 
"The baritone guitar is a variation on the standard guitar, with a longer scale length that allows it to be tuned to a lower range"

If you've ever played low notes you would know that they become progressively harder to pronounce, make audible, let alone stick out and sound distinguished. 

That's why I like to have an instrumental version, I want to hear the subtleties. I have mad respect for the playing and the players.

Calling me retarded... You need to think more bro.


----------



## bhakan

Baritone guitars make it easier to here those low notes. I think you meant low tunings.

Anyway, I don't think Spencer's vocals interfere at all with the low notes, since he has a higher pitched voice, his vocals tend to kind of soar over top of the guitars instead of interfere with them.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Leetlord said:


> Okay
> "The baritone guitar is a variation on the standard guitar, with a longer scale length that allows it to be tuned to a lower range"
> 
> If you've ever played low notes you would know that they become progressively harder to pronounce, make audible, let alone stick out and sound distinguished.
> 
> Calling me retarded... You need to think more bro.



To be fair nobody in Periphery uses baritones. Misha and Mrak play 25.5" and I think Jake's LACS is 26.5" but I may be wrong. Nevertheless I think the mix on this album is very honest instrumentally, Taylor did a great job not taking away from the instruments.


----------



## Dan Halen

Leetlord said:


> Okay
> "The baritone guitar is a variation on the standard guitar, with a longer scale length that allows it to be tuned to a lower range"
> 
> If you've ever played low notes you would know that they become progressively harder to pronounce, make audible, let alone stick out and sound distinguished.
> 
> Calling me retarded... You need to think more bro.



but it still didnt explain anything....bro. i think YOU need to think before you post something about nuances and subtleties. its a musical instrument, they can all do these things. now how this is relevant to the original topic of whether they are going to release an instrumental album or not (which they wont) is far, far, far from being reasonable.

i think anyone who asks or says anythign about an instrumental album should hence forth be ignored completely. un;ess they have something else worth talking about in their post.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Leetlord said:


> Okay
> "The baritone guitar is a variation on the standard guitar, with a longer scale length that allows it to be tuned to a lower range"
> 
> If you've ever played low notes you would know that they become progressively harder to pronounce, make audible, let alone stick out and sound distinguished.
> 
> Calling me retarded... You need to think more bro.



"Djent to me is all about the subtleties, dynamics, and phrasing of a song, which are very easily obscured by vocals."

And this has exactly what relation to baritone guitars? 

I think you need to think more brotard.


----------



## Leetlord

Stealthdjentstic said:


> "Djent to me is all about the subtleties, dynamics, and phrasing of a song, which are very easily obscured by vocals."
> 
> And this has exactly what relation to baritone guitars?
> 
> I think you need to think more brotard.



You are an absolute ass. If you cannot make the correlation between baritone guitars and djent then you are not worth my time.


----------



## Dan Halen

Stealthdjentstic said:


> "Djent to me is all about the subtleties, dynamics, and phrasing of a song, which are very easily obscured by vocals."
> 
> And this has exactly what relation to baritone guitars?
> 
> I think you need to think more brotard.



i think we all think that we're not thinking enough about thinking, when in fact we are thinking too much.


----------



## Dan Halen

Leetlord said:


> You are an absolute ass. If you cannot make the correlation between baritone guitars and djent then you are not worth my time.



sir, first of all they do not play djent, they play Progressive Metal. second of all you DO NOT NEED a baritone guitar to play Metal, Prog, "Djent" or anything specific. it does give you a different sound but is not NEEDED.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Dan Halen said:


> i think anyone who asks or says anythign about an instrumental album should hence forth be ignored completely. un;ess they have something else worth talking about in their post.



I agree. Let's not let the instrumentrolls get everybody off of other, more pertinent discussion.


----------



## Leetlord

Dan Halen said:


> sir, first of all they do not play djent, they play Progressive Metal. second of all you DO NOT NEED a baritone guitar to play Metal, Prog, "Djent" or anything specific. it does give you a different sound but is not NEEDED.



The label we give information is not as important as the information itself. 

That guy couldn't understand

1. I like subtleties.
2. Low notes are hard to be pronounce on baritone (or just downtuned wtf ever) guitar, leaving a lot of room for subtleties.
3. There is a lot to study for anyone who professes to be a baritone player/musician.
4. Instrumentals make it easier.


----------



## Xaios

I can't say for certain with regards to Mark or Jake, but Misha has stated on multiple occasions that he prefers 25.5" scale, which is decidedly un-baritone. If I had to guess, I'd say there's a lot less baritone on this album than you think, aside from the 8 strings on Ji.

Also, they've stated quite emphatically that an instrumental version *will not happen*, so your petition is quite pointless.


----------



## Dan Halen

Leetlord said:


> The label we give information is not as important as the information itself.
> 
> That guy couldn't understand
> 
> 1. I like subtleties.
> 2. Low notes are hard to be pronounce on baritone (or just downtuned wtf ever) guitar, leaving a lot of room for subtleties.
> 3. There is a lot to study for anyone who professes to be a baritone player/musician.
> 4. Instrumentals make it easier.



But we should still just drop it because this is Fucking stupid and they arent making the instrumental album


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Xaios said:


> I can't say for certain with regards to Mark or Jake, but Misha has stated on multiple occasions that he prefers 25.5" scale, which is decidedly un-baritone. If I had to guess, I'd say there's a lot less baritone on this album than you think, aside from the 8 strings on Ji.



Mrak has his Music Man endorsement and aside from the obvious baritone JP's they are 25.5. I'm only iffy on Jake. Jake, if you could clarify, what's the scale on your Ibbys?


----------



## Leetlord

Dan Halen said:


> But we should still just drop it because this is Fucking stupid and they arent making the instrumental album



Being a pessimist never got anyone anything. IMO a good person stands up for things that they believe in. Even if my petition doesn't work ( I know psychology and the human mind. Asking for something gives people the inclination to not surrender it.) the controversy will bring periphery more attention, which will in turn give us more Periphery in the long run. This is a win/win.


----------



## Valennic

Leetlord said:


> Anyone who wants to join the petition?
> 
> Dear Periphery, please release an instrumental version of PII. | Facebook



Who wants to look like a douchebag?

This guy.

^ Its less a win win, and more a, "Lets annoy the shit out of a band with shit they don't care about."


----------



## Xaios

Leetlord said:


> Being a pessimist never got anyone anything. IMO a good person stands up for things that they believe in. Even if my petition doesn't work ( I know psychology and the human mind. Asking for something gives people the inclination to not surrender it.) the controversy will bring periphery more attention, which will in turn give us more Periphery in the long run. This is a win/win.



That has got to be one of the dumbest arguments I've ever heard.

There's being an optimist, and then there's being delusional. Your desire for an instrumental release has NOTHING to do with being a good person, or sticking up for some misguided belief. It's an act of pure selfishness, because you're whining for something YOU want. And no, the controversy won't bring Periphery any more attention, because like it or not, this style of music is still fairly niche, and instrumental metal is even more so.

A win/win implies that everybody wins. This is more like win/annoy.


----------



## I Voyager

Leetlord said:


> Being a pessimist never got anyone anything. IMO a good person stands up for things that they believe in. Even if my petition doesn't work ( I know psychology and the human mind. Asking for something gives people the inclination to not surrender it.) the controversy will bring periphery more attention, which will in turn give us more Periphery in the long run. This is a win/win.



Controversy? Kid, your page only has 9 fucking likes!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Leetlord said:


> The label we give information is not as important as the information itself.
> 
> That guy couldn't understand
> 
> 1. I like subtleties.
> *2. Low notes are hard to be pronounce on baritone (or just downtuned wtf ever) guitar, leaving a lot of room for subtleties.
> 3. There is a lot to study for anyone who professes to be a baritone player/musician.*
> 4. Instrumentals make it easier.




Explain what you mean by, "low notes are hard to be pronounce on baritone"?

Do you know english? Did you pass grade 5 english? Are you over 10 years old? Or was I right about earlier? 

I think you would fit in well here:

The #1 online community for musicians | Harmony Central


----------



## Valennic

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Explain what you mean by, "low notes are hard to be pronounce on baritone"?
> 
> Do you know english? Did you pass grade 5 english? Are you over 10 years old? Or was I right about earlier?
> 
> I think you would fit in well here:
> 
> UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - The Pit



Fixed.


----------



## Dan Halen

Xaios said:


> That has got to be one of the dumbest arguments I've ever heard.
> 
> There's being an optimist, and then there's being delusional. Your desire for an instrumental release has NOTHING to do with being a good person, or sticking up for some misguided belief. It's an act of pure selfishness, because you're whining for something YOU want. And no, the controversy won't bring Periphery any more attention, because like it or not, this style of music is still fairly niche, and instrumental metal is even more so.
> 
> A win/win implies that everybody wins. This is more like win/annoy.



Lose/Aggravate* -Fixed-


----------



## Leetlord

I Voyager said:


> Controversy? Kid, your page only has 9 fucking likes!



Things take time. And hey, I got you talking about it, didn't I? 
If my page doesn't get that popular then Periphery can and will just ignore me. I didn't make that page out of selfishness, I made it for the people. I care about the people.


----------



## Xaios

Leetlord said:


> Things take time. And hey, I got you talking about it, didn't I?
> If my page doesn't get that popular then Periphery can and will just ignore me. I didn't make that page out of selfishness, I made it for the people. I care about the people.



Even if your page becomes the Justin Bieber of Facebook petitions, Periphery will ignore you.

Give. It. Up.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Leetlord said:


> Things take time. And hey, I got you talking about it, didn't I?
> If my page doesn't get that popular then Periphery can and will just ignore me. I didn't make that page out of selfishness, I made it for the people. I care about the people.



They will ignore you if it gets 250,000 likes. The point we're trying to get across to you is that every member of the band has stated that they WILL NOT release an instrumental.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Leetlord said:


> If my page does get that popular then Periphery can and will just ignore me.



Fixed.

Seriously, this is far from the first request they've had to release an instrumental version. It's not as if Misha's demos are no longer available, if you "enjoy the subtleties" and think "instrumentals make it easier" (I have no idea what either of these points mean), then just listen the demos instead. Periphery are a full band that include vocals, and that's not going to change just because of what a handful of people on the internet think.


----------



## Valennic

Leetlord said:


> Things take time. And hey, I got you talking about it, didn't I?
> If my page doesn't get that popular then Periphery can and will just ignore me. I didn't make that page out of selfishness, I made it for the people. I care about the people.



No you don't.

You care about what you want the people to care about. You're like Mitt Romney in retard form.

So you're like Mitt Romney.

The other people who want an instrumental have taken it upon themselves to shut the fuck up and get over it. Why don't you take a leaf out of their book?


----------



## VILARIKA

can yall just shut up and talk about sumfin else please


----------



## Leetlord

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Explain what you mean by, "low notes are hard to be pronounce on baritone"?
> 
> Do you know english? Did you pass grade 5 english? Are you over 10 years old? Or was I right about earlier?
> 
> I think you would fit in well here:
> 
> The #1 online community for musicians | Harmony Central



Pronounce
1. to enunciate or articulate

*Harder 

Just stop man. For your own sake. You're wasting both of our time. You're obviously not going to learn anything any time soon. And no, i'm 21 and I'm in college.


----------



## ddtonfire

This is quickly devolving into self-parody.


----------



## Xaios

Leetlord said:


> You're obviously not going to learn anything any time soon. And no, i'm 21 and I'm in college.


----------



## Leetlord

Valennic said:


> No you don't.
> 
> You care about what you want the people to care about. You're like Mitt Romney in retard form.
> 
> So you're like Mitt Romney.
> 
> The other people who want an instrumental have taken it upon themselves to shut the fuck up and get over it. Why don't you take a leaf out of their book?



I take that back, I care about the people minus you. 

You're a worthless pessimist. Good luck getting what you want out of life. Douche. 

To accomplish things you have to have will power. You have to be a god damned man. You have to stand up and say NO. NOT TODAY. 
THIS
IS 
SPARTAAAAAAA!


----------



## Leetlord

Xaios said:


>



Dude, I even laughed at that.
You are a man worthy of many internetz. 
You, I like.


----------



## I Voyager

Leetlord said:


> Things take time. And hey, I got you talking about it, didn't I?
> If my page doesn't get that popular then Periphery can and will just ignore me. I didn't make that page out of selfishness, I made it for the people. I care about the people.





Is your head _really_ that far up your own ass?


----------



## rug

I'm tempted to believe that this is some huge elaborate troll.


----------



## Valennic

Leetlord said:


> I take that back, I care about the people minus you.
> 
> You're a worthless pessimist. Good luck getting what you want out of life. Douche.
> 
> To accomplish things you have to have will power. You have to be a god damned man. You have to stand up and say NO. NOT TODAY.
> THIS
> IS
> SPARTAAAAAAA!



Awww I love you too 

OT: I'm digging these little backstories they give the songs. It's seriously awesome. I loved Facepalm Mute's, Spencer is insane.


----------



## Genome

sup guyz whats goin' on in here


----------



## ddtonfire

Valennic said:


> I'm digging these little backstories they give the songs. It's seriously awesome. I loved Facepalm Mute's, Spencer is insane.




Yeah, it really puts the songs into perspective! I wish more bands did that, definitely shows their passion.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

EDIT: Nvm, this kid is clearly too stupid to understand anything. If he really does go to "college" it must have required like 24 on the SAT to get into or something. Reported...


----------



## Genome

So, yeah, true story, I was walking along earlier and listening to Ji, and the groove at 1:20 kicked in and it literally made me trip over.


----------



## bulb

I know we said more times that we can count that there wouldn't be an instrumental version of the album, but then again we never thought there would ever be the possibility of an actual Facebook petition!

I think for that reason alone, we are going to have to put it out asap, on top of that he makes such good points. This whole time we have been so obsessed with catering to teenage markets with our vocals that we forgot that we have to cater to the original fans who only knew the bulb stuff as being instrumental.

I will talk to the labels/management and we will put out this instrumental asap!


----------



## Razzy

bulb said:


> I know we said more times that we can count that there wouldn't be an instrumental version of the album, but then again we never thought there would ever be the possibility of an actual Facebook petition!
> 
> I think for that reason alone, we are going to have to put it out asap, on top of that he makes such good points. This whole time we have been so obsessed with catering to teenage markets with our vocals that we forgot that we have to cater to the original fans who only knew the bulb stuff as being instrumental.
> 
> I will talk to the labels/management and we will put out this instrumental asap!



Words can't describe how hard I'm laughing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

bulb said:


> I know we said more times that we can count that there wouldn't be an instrumental version of the album, but then again we never thought there would ever be the possibility of an actual Facebook petition!
> 
> I think for that reason alone, we are going to have to put it out asap, on top of that he makes such good points. This whole time we have been so obsessed with catering to teenage markets with our vocals that we forgot that we have to cater to the original fans who only knew the bulb stuff as being instrumental.
> 
> I will talk to the labels/management and we will put out this instrumental asap!



Well clearly you need baritone guitars too because that's how you bring out dynamics according to the big bawss.


----------



## Leetlord

rug said:


> I'm tempted to believe that this is some huge elaborate troll.



tee hee


----------



## ddtonfire

Whoever left him the rep about the q-tip made me


----------



## Genome

Leetlord said:


> tee hee



Don't you dare try and backtrack!


----------



## bulb

The mix on the first album is exactly the same as on the second, same amp settings mix and everything, the only thing we changed was making our guitars baritone this time around, and i don't think its a coincidence that you can't spell tone without baritone.


----------



## matt397

ddtonfire said:


> Whoever left him the rep about the q-tip made me


----------



## Genome

bulb said:


> you can't spell tone without baritone.



So, yeah can we have a vocal only mix?


----------



## Valennic

bulb said:


> The mix on the first album is exactly the same as on the second, same amp settings mix and everything, the only thing we changed was making our guitars baritone this time around, and i don't think its a coincidence that you can't spell tone without baritone.


 
Don't forget that Djent is all about the subtleties, dynamics, and phrasing of a song, which are very easily obscured by vocals. So it's good that you're removing them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

bulb said:


> The mix on the first album is exactly the same as on the second, same amp settings mix and everything, the only thing we changed was making our guitars baritone this time around, and i don't think its a coincidence that you can't spell tone without baritone.



Thats good, put you need to capture the dynamics properly, so I would recommend using 29 compressors and 42 noisegates.


----------



## Leetlord

bulb said:


> I know we said more times that we can count that there wouldn't be an instrumental version of the album, but then again we never thought there would ever be the possibility of an actual Facebook petition!
> 
> I think for that reason alone, we are going to have to put it out asap, on top of that he makes such good points. This whole time we have been so obsessed with catering to teenage markets with our vocals that we forgot that we have to cater to the original fans who only knew the bulb stuff as being instrumental.
> 
> I will talk to the labels/management and we will put out this instrumental asap!



Hey bro, I saw you at a Faceless show. We were smoking weed with Evan Brewer right before you interviewed him. I tried to talk to you but you ignored me. I just wanted your attention. I get what I want. 

You may have a huge ego but we're cool.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I wonder why he ignored you?


----------



## Tang

rug said:


> I'm tempted to believe that this is some huge elaborate troll.



Most definitely. 

OT: 2013 needs a Devin Townsend Project / Periphery tour. You should bring that up with management while you're on the phone about the vocal-only super-old-school-bulb-fan-edition. Indeed.


----------



## Joose

An instrumental of this album would ruin it.

You don't take things away from a masterpiece.


----------



## Tang

Joose said:


> An instrumental of this album would ruin it.
> 
> You don't take things away from a masterpiece.



Aye. I really love what Spencer's done with the place. The chi flows freely.


----------



## sahaal

Leetlord said:


> Hey bro, I saw you at a Faceless show. We were smoking weed with Evan Brewer right before you interviewed him. I tried to talk to you but you ignored me. I just wanted your attention. I get what I want.
> 
> You may have a huge ego but we're cool.









but seriously though, shut the flying fuck up.


----------



## Joose

Tang said:


> Aye. I really love what Spencer's done with the place. The chi flows freely.



It really does. I haven't heard a music/vocal combination that feels so natural in a long ass time.

I wonder if this Leetlord kid realizes how big HIS ego seems to be. Telling a board full of (mostly) low tuned, long scale guitarists how low notes work.


----------



## Phil-Centralia

What i have to say about all this.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Joose said:


> It really does. I haven't heard a music/vocal combination that feels so natural in a long ass time.



My first time listening through, I thought this exact thing. They just flow so well with each other that it's hard to imagine one without the other and it being the same.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Everyone needs to put their guitar downs and stop jerking off over the instrumentals and actually enjoy music as a whole. I can't even listen to the instrumental version of PI, it's fucking boring (no offense Misha, I love the music but the vocals are what really make the stuff memorable and more dynamic). This time around the band is functioning as a whole and it really comes across considering the music is on a whole different level. Listening to it instrumentally would be like taking away the albums arms and leaving its arms and legs flailing


----------



## Joose

Captain Butterscotch said:


> My first time listening through, I thought this exact thing. They just flow so well with each other that it's hard to imagine one without the other and it being the same.



Indeed.

I hope Mr Leetlord is just trolling. I mean, I don't want to believe people are that stupid and full of themselves. I know they are, but damn... It's just depressing


----------



## toiletstand

rug said:


> I'm tempted to believe that this is some huge elaborate troll.




obvs. periphery would be mental to not go instrumental


----------



## Leetlord

Joose said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I hope Mr Leetlord is just trolling. I mean, I don't want to believe people are that stupid and full of themselves. I know they are, but damn... It's just depressing



Everyone is full of themselves. What are you full of, someone else? 

Selflessness cannot exist as long as the state of being is self. 

I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words. Just because you're a "rockstar" doesn't justify having an ego the size of texas.


----------



## Mayhew

No means no yet you still badger them to get what you want. It's just plain rude to ask musicians to cater to you. It's that simple. It's ok to wish for an instrumental album but it is no longer cool to ask for one publicly. It comes across as showing a lack of maturity on your part. It comes across to others as douchey, entitled, spoiled and whiny especially when you make a petition about it.

I'm sure you mean well but from here on out Periphery is 6 musicians not 5.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Leetlord said:


> Everyone is full of themselves. What are you full of, someone else?
> 
> Selflessness cannot exist as long as the state of being is self.
> 
> I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words. Just because you're a "rockstar" doesn't justify having an ego the size of texas.


 

http://brutalgamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/picard-facepalm.jpg

a regular facepalm, just wasn't enough....


----------



## -42-

Leetlord said:


> Everyone is full of themselves. What are you full of, someone else?
> 
> Selflessness cannot exist as long as the state of being is self.
> 
> I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words. Just because you're a "rockstar" doesn't justify having an ego the size of texas.


Don't go pretending you're the love child David Xanatos and Ghandi. But please, continue posting, this is comedy gold.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Leetlord said:


> Everyone is full of themselves. What are you full of, someone else?
> 
> Selflessness cannot exist as long as the state of being is self.
> 
> I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words. Just because you're a "rockstar" doesn't justify having an ego the size of texas.



Oh just shut the hell up will you.


----------



## rug

Oh man, I leave for a few minutes and shit gets even more hilarious/awkward.


----------



## 80H

as someone that used the instrumental version of the first cd as a learning tool, those of you attempting to cockblock an instrumental version of the album are going to wake up with sore assholes


----------



## JakePeriphery

My main guitars are 25.5" scale and I have a RGD that is 26.5". 

There used to be an instrumental version of Periphery II: This Time It's Instrumental...

But I set it on fire and it's gone forever. Peace.


----------



## Razzy

80H said:


> as someone that used the instrumental version of the first cd as a learning tool, those of you attempting to cockblock the instrumental version of the album are going to wake up with sore assholes



Do what now? They've said so many times they're not going to release an instrumental version of this. Read back a couple pages.


----------



## Genome




----------



## awwwright

https://www.facebook.com/Peripheryinstrumentalpls

Well would you look at that.....they removed all of the valid points I made in a debate on their page, like true grown men.

I told you bro.....this is a horrible idea.....the fact you took it here to ss.org is like taking a giant dump on someone's kitchen floor, when you weren't even invited over to their house to begin with.

If you call yourself a fan, then you need to RESPECT the band's wishes and stay true to them, not your petty grievances. You think Misha/Periphery has an ego?? Mark said in his radio interview that they count their blessings every single fuckin day and are very grateful to be where they are now (which isnt even really that far), and you basically just shit ALLLLLLLLLL over that by petitioning the very band you call yourself a 'fan' of.  Shame on you dude. And LeetLord?? cmon now, not a very creative handle for this forum.

Here, since the douchebag removed it off their page:


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Leetlord said:


> Everyone is full of themselves. What are you full of, someone else?
> 
> Selflessness cannot exist as long as the state of being is self.
> 
> I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words. Just because you're a "rockstar" doesn't justify having an ego the size of texas.



Have you missed the fact that Misha regularly responds to fans on formspring, walks around amongst us non-rockstars at venues talking with people, and posts on this forum regularly? He even took the time to address you, despite the multiple disrespectful posts you have made toward him. You seem to be the one with the ego here. Take a look at your own profile, and check your rep. Obviously you've done a lot more than smoke the rockstar out.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Leetlord said:


> I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words.


 

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## eventhetrees

Leetlord said:


> Everyone is full of themselves. What are you full of, someone else?
> 
> Selflessness cannot exist as long as the state of being is self.
> 
> I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words. Just because you're a "rockstar" doesn't justify having an ego the size of texas.



Stop. Just stop. 

It's funny how people try say Misha has an Ego. He doesn't, he's human. He cares a ton about his fans. He frequently answers questions on formspring, posts regularly here and mind you this dude is fucking busy too, he doesn't have to do this stuff but he does.

If he happened to ignore you, judging by your posts he's probably not the first person to have ignored you. Take a good hard look at yourself before you go blaming others.


----------



## 80H

Razzy said:


> Do what now? They've said so many times they're not going to release an instrumental version of this. Read back a couple pages.



i knew about that, i read the last page and thought it was back up for grabs. there's like 4 million pages in this thread...i gotta go with whatevers on the last page namsayin

i like this release either way. it's growing on me. i'm not really much of a put-my-headphones-on-and-let-some-guy-i-dont-know-yell-at-me kind of dude, but relative to other yelly screamy stuff i like it a shitload


----------



## Genome

Grand Moff Tim said:


> (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)



Denko is bulb, I knew it


----------



## Mayhew

Other members on here don't seem to have a problem putting in a little hard work to learn the stuff and others are even dedicated enough to tab it out and share. I just can't see removing any layers from an album of this depth. Accept that which you can not change. You'll feel better I promise.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

JakePeriphery said:


> My main guitars are 25.5" scale and I have a RGD that is 26.5".
> 
> There used to be an instrumental version of Periphery II: This Time It's Instrumental...
> 
> But I set it on fire and it's gone forever. Peace.



Fucking Spencer singing over it and ruining it. It's like he's a member of the band


----------



## rythmic_pulses

genome said:


> Denko is bulb, I knew it


 
I thought the OP had a similar typing style....  

In all seriousness though, as a person neutral to the environment on this thread, maybe it would be best if these silly arguments over an Instrumental album be swept under the rug once and for all, it is never going to happen, and learn to use your ears if you wanna learn the music behind the track, Jesus H!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

yknow, members of Periphery... Is it alright if we just cut out Misha's guitar parts? Imean seriously I don't like them. Make a version of the album without Misha's parts kthxbai

That's what I think of these vocal-less album requests. It's like asking to remove a guitar track.

EDIT: I love EVERYTHING about this album, every instrument, every vocal melody, it's all PERFECT.


----------



## Tang

JakePeriphery said:


> My main guitars are 25.5" scale and I have a RGD that is 26.5".
> 
> There used to be an instrumental version of Periphery II: This Time It's Instrumental...
> 
> But I set it on fire and it's gone forever. Peace.



Wanted to interrupt the instrumental circlejerk to say that your solo on Luck as a Constant is the bees knees. Just perfect. All the right notes at the right time.


----------



## eventhetrees

Tang said:


> Wanted to interrupt the instrumental circlejerk to say that your solo on Luck as a Constant is the bees knees. Just perfect. All the right notes at the right time.



But it's just such a shame there was vocals before the solo came in. Takes away from the vibe and build up to the solo, just makes everything to cluttered. /sarcasm



Every time I've spoken to Misha (and every member of Periphery) they do take the time to talk to you, unless they're visibly busy they apologize and do whatever they need to do.

I actually gained a fair amount of respect from Misha when I bought the Whammy pedal off of him. He said the pedal was on the bus but I insisted to give him the money at the merch booth and just meet him after the show no biggie. He refused to take the money until he has the Whammy in his hands to give me then and there. It's a small gesture but it speaks volumes to me, he knows how to conduct business (in this case a transaction) with respect.


----------



## eventhetrees

awwwright said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Peripheryinstrumentalpls
> 
> Well would you look at that.....they removed all of the valid points I made in a debate on their page, like true grown men.
> 
> I told you bro.....this is a horrible idea.....the fact you took it here to ss.org is like taking a giant dump on someone's kitchen floor, when you weren't even invited over to their house to begin with.
> 
> If you call yourself a fan, then you need to RESPECT the band's wishes and stay true to them, not your petty grievances. You think Misha/Periphery has an ego?? Mark said in his radio interview that they count their blessings every single fuckin day and are very grateful to be where they are now (which isnt even really that far), and you basically just shit ALLLLLLLLLL over that by petitioning the very band you call yourself a 'fan' of.  Shame on you dude. And LeetLord?? cmon now, not a very creative handle for this forum.
> 
> Here, since the douchebag removed it off their page:



Sorry double post!

But wow. It was me and this guy "debating" with the dude and now he's being a coward and removed the posts.

We would make valid points and he wouldn't respond to them but rather go on other tangents most of the time.

I hope he's done posting here. Such nonsense.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Tang said:


> Wanted to interrupt the instrumental circlejerk to say that your solo on Luck as a Constant is the bees knees. Just perfect. All the right notes at the right time.



Thank you very much!


----------



## JosephAOI

This is stupid. Everyone STFU about an instrumental since we know it's not going to happen.

Jake, I still need to give you more props for writing what you did of The Gods Must Be Crazy. Also, Froggin' Bullfish and Mile Zero have some of the sweetest vocal lines and riffs.

Wait, the whole album has some of the sweetest vocals and riffs.

Fuck, you guys did such a good job with this album.

Can't wait for Juggernaut, Periphery III: Third Time's The Charm, and Periphery IV: A New Hope!


----------



## rug

Oh man, PLEASE tell me that the 4th album is going to be called A New Hope. That would be so killer.


----------



## Razzy

rug said:


> Oh man, PLEASE tell me that the 4th album is going to be called A New Hope. That would be so killer.



It'll be called the Phantom Menace instead, and it will 90% electronica.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

id like a version without the drum track cause its hard to hear all the subtleties of the 25.5 scale baritone guitars.


----------



## ESP_

Hey Misha, I don't know if you have answered this already, but which came first, the keyboard intro thing to Have a Blast, or the riff that sounds similar? I wish i could write stuff as kewl as yew


----------



## Labrie

Leetlord said:


> Everyone is full of themselves. What are you full of, someone else?
> 
> Selflessness cannot exist as long as the state of being is self.
> 
> I already said this was a huge planned out troll just to get to misha. I love his playing but he should really show his fans he cares a little more. I just wanted to smoke him out and have a couple words. Just because you're a "rockstar" doesn't justify having an ego the size of texas.



I think it would be best for everyone if you would just make instrumental versions of your comments so no one has to read your whiny girl man posts m'kay


----------



## RagtimeDandy

ESP_ said:


> Hey Misha, I don't know if you have answered this already, but which came first, the keyboard intro thing to Have a Blast, or the riff that sounds similar? I wish i could write stuff as kewl as yew



The egg.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Whiny 21 year old college man gets what he wants, and apparently is the next great Philosopher of our time. 

What a joke, Nothing but Ji was written on a baritone scaled guitar. Make more sense.


----------



## Dan Halen

Ok this thing has been going on for a couple of hours now. i think the shit storm should be stopped. it's like i said before lets just ignore this guy and let him think about the stupid ass posts hes making by himself

ANYONE ELSE THAT POSTS SOMETHING ABOUT AN INSTRUMENTAL SHOULD BE IGNORED. COUNT IT AS SPAM AND MOVE ON.

because conversations like these get annoying when your trying to get a completly different unrelated point across on the forum and you have to wait for shitstorm central to cool off.


----------



## JosephAOI

Dan, stop posting and work on Have A Blast


----------



## Dan Halen

JosephAOI said:


> Dan, stop posting and work on Have A Blast



FUCK! you got me....i was taking a couple of breaks here and there but my mind is numb at this point ill have some coffee and a fresh take tomorrow in the morn. and then it's off to warped tour to see BoO and Yellow card. 

but as soon as i get home ill be rippin through the song. Im at about the 2:55 point where the bleedy riffs come in. and its all kinda hard to take in after the first solo and all the littler bits to try and get it just right. i slow this bitch down to about 35% speed and split the tracks and it i cant get rid of some of the background ambience so its taking me longer than i thought.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I understand your frustration, but I just made a comment haha. If this reached an unacceptable point a mod would have intervened.

Can't wait for your Luck as A Constant Tab, I've been having shit luck for the past year figuring out the beginning at all when it was on Bulb's Soundclick.


----------



## tbb529

so has Far Out made it to youtube yet? I can't seem to find it and I'd like to hear it if possible!


----------



## Dan Halen

Kenji20022 said:


> I understand your frustration, but I just made a comment haha. If this reached an unacceptable point a mod would have intervened.
> 
> Can't wait for your Luck as A Constant Tab, I've been having shit luck for the past year figuring out the beginning at all when it was on Bulb's Soundclick.



The first riff is literally a palm muted legato run. its not picked.and it starts on the 5th fret on the A string. if that helps a little. at least thats a start but thats also the lower harmony.

i havent even started on the second harmony for LaaC but im going to safely assume that will only take me minutes in comparison to the first time figuring it out.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Thanks! I'll try that out in the morning, I always thought it was something on the low C but that'll probably spark something when I try it out a bit more


----------



## Dan Halen

Oh and if anyone wants some reassurence that i May or may not do a good job i actually have some completed Unearth Tabs from Darkness in the Light if anyone would like those. completly done by me. with all harmonies and solos.

Coming of the Dark (My personal favorite)

Dissillusion (not finished because 7 broke at the time, ill finish it eventually)

both are GPX though but i can convert them if you want.


----------



## JosephAOI

Make sure you convert the Periphery tabs to GP5 when you're done please?


----------



## Genome

So let me get this straight, they're NOT doing an instrumental version?


----------



## Holicx

Me cover purufery song :3
Pitrucci is awesome. Mi dance away da music on vividio :3


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Great cover man, the dancing thing was really unexpected and made me laugh really hard.

Is your pinky double jointed or something? During the solo it looked like it would break and then snap back into place when you needed to use it lol.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Dan Halen said:


> Oh and if anyone wants some reassurence that i May or may not do a good job i actually have some completed Unearth Tabs from Darkness in the Light if anyone would like those. completly done by me. with all harmonies and solos.
> 
> Coming of the Dark (My personal favorite)
> 
> Dissillusion (not finished because 7 broke at the time, ill finish it eventually)
> 
> both are GPX though but i can convert them if you want.



Did they play those in Drop B where they tuned every string except the low B up? I know they did that on Arise the Warcry. If these are just plain ol' 7 string B standard I'd love the converted versions!

Eric


----------



## ProgShredder73

LAAC anyone?
sorry for the shitty tone.


----------



## hypotc

So yeah, if you haven't heard this:

Spencer is featured as a guest vocalist on the new monuments record. Listen to a sample of the last track "Denial" here:

Amazon.com: Gnosis: Monuments: MP3 Downloads


It sounds AMAZING. Holy hell bananas!


----------



## Tang

From Facebook about Ji. 



> Misha: I have owned 8 strings for a while now, but I have found it hard to write with them for 2 reasons. One, it's pretty hard to escape the Nothing era Meshuggah sound, because that is what that range is offering you, and those notes are so low that you can't move around too much, or it all gets lost. Two, I just couldn't figure out a tuning that was inspiring and that would also work well given that anything below an F# is really pushing what you can hear on the bass if you want to maintain the octave relationship of the guitar and bass. Funny enough, it was tuning my 8 string to standard that opened up a world for me given that most of the time I'm in dropped tuning. The first few riffs of this song just came out of nowhere while i was watching TV and jamming, and the chorus was a rather strange progression but it worked in an Extolish kind of way. Thinking back, I remember thinking that Spencer was going to have to do something interesting over that chorus because it just didn't sound like it was going to end up being very melodic, at least not in a traditional sense. In actuality, he ended up writing one of my favorite choruses of the album over that section, and it ended up being surprisingly catchy. Following that section, I wanted to try something a bit different, I wanted something where the bass would be carrying the rhythm and melody, and the 3 guitars could focus on pretty clean layers and outlining chords that fit the mood I wanted, and ended up with a rather interesting progression. After demoing the song, I told Mark I wanted that section to repeat, but with a rhythm line that kinda just went off, almost like a "rhythm solo", and boy did he go to town on that! That whole middle section only got better with Spencer's vocal ideas, and I think that is personally one of my favorite moments on the new album, and it covers some ground that Periphery hadn't previously explored. I also think that writing this song opened up a lot of ideas on how an 8 string can be effectively used in a way that a downtuned 6 or 7 string cannot, and I am extremely happy with how this song came out. On a lot of days, it is my personal favorite from this album.
> 
> Mark: I'm probably prouder of the middle section of this song than any other moment on the album. After the clean Final Fantasy-sounding section Misha had the idea to have this "riffing
> solo" follow - a non-repeating riff that sort of just flows into the next section. It's a thing that Dream Theater used to
> do a ton of back in the day. I took the song home and wrote that middle section, and brought it back to Misha's studio to
> track it. We ended up re-working it quite a bit, particularly the latter, busier half of it, but the main vibe stayed
> the same and it turned out to be pretty epic. I remember both of us being frustrated because we had so much trouble
> making that part fit in the song properly - we loved the section that we wrote but it just didn't "vibe" well in the
> context of the rest of the song. But when we finally did arrange it in a natural way, it made the song feel much more
> "complete" and gave it a ton of much-needed tension towards the middle. Usually when trying so hard to force a song arrangement it
> ends up being fruitless, but this time it actually resulted in a much better version of the song.


----------



## codync

That riff section is probably my favorite part on the album so far. So good.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Not the cleanest bit of lead work i've ever seen, but still an impressive undertaking...


----------



## mortega76

Soooooo..... Misha... where can we get the UK bonus tracks you were gonna hook us up with!


----------



## Holicx

AirJordanStaal said:


> Great cover man, the dancing thing was really unexpected and made me laugh really hard.
> 
> Is your pinky double jointed or something? During the solo it looked like it would break and then snap back into place when you needed to use it lol.



Hahaha yeah its double jointed, in fact all of my fingers are which is a pain in the ass cause sometimes i cant put em straight and affects my playing. Still I learned to play with that ( use it as an advantage) jajaja


----------



## samdaman87

I really like this new cd and it has some really heavy parts. I feel that they turned up the volume on the heavy side and turned down the nice melodic stuff because it has already been done on their older cd. I think this is a good direction and I feel like new and great things are going to happend to this band in the near future. However, I will say that there will never be another song like Racecar....the song just blows my mind everytime I hear it.


----------



## VILARIKA

"Dude, you rock haha. A bunch of people on the sevenstring forum bash you now but in all honestly, screw them. Big inspiration!"




...Word?


----------



## Alex C

Tang said:


> From Facebook about Ji.
> ...



Thanks for posting this. It was very interesting and satisfying to read Misha's and Mark's thoughts on Ji, because it's easily my favorite song on the album, and specifically the center section.
The first time I heard it, I said out loud, "Oh, wow!" The center section is filled with glorious contrasts- tight, syncopated, semi-muted guitar crunch and sweet, chiming cleans; light, smooth falsetto and clear, strong full vocals; and the section itself as a counterpoint to the rest of the song.

Wonderful work on this song, sirs, and congratulations on another spectacular album that will affect lives and influence many people.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Has anyone purchased tickets for the show in Louisville KY for August 18th??
The reason I ask is that according to Pollstar.com and Periphery's myspace, they are playing that date in St Paul MN....however, when trying to buy tickets on ticketmaster, that date they are scheduled for KY and no shows in MN????
Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## Valennic

VILARIKA said:


> "Dude, you rock haha. A bunch of people on the sevenstring forum bash you now but in all honestly, screw them. Big inspiration!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Word?



This.

Dafuq?


----------



## ESP_

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Has anyone purchased tickets for the show in Louisville KY for August 18th??
> The reason I ask is that according to Pollstar.com and Periphery's myspace, they are playing that date in St Paul MN....however, when trying to buy tickets on ticketmaster, that date they are scheduled for KY and no shows in MN????
> Can anyone shed some light?


 
I just bought tickets for the August 18th show in Louisville 2 days ago off of ticketweb, and on the picture of the tour with dates that Periphery, VOM, and The Faceless posted on their facebook has the 18th show in Louisville. I waited like 2 weeks to actually buy the tickets because there wasn't much clarity on if it was a for sure thing. We get no Cannibal Corpse though, I don't know why.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VILARIKA said:


> "Dude, you rock haha. A bunch of people on the sevenstring forum bash you now but in all honestly, screw them. Big inspiration!"



...Which sevenstring forum does he go to?


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

ESP_ said:


> I just bought tickets for the August 18th show in Louisville 2 days ago off of ticketweb, and on the picture of the tour with dates that Periphery, VOM, and The Faceless posted on their facebook has the 18th show in Louisville. I waited like 2 weeks to actually buy the tickets because there wasn't much clarity on if it was a for sure thing. We get no Cannibal Corpse though, I don't know why.


 
Thanks for the confirmation; awesome for you, shitty for me


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

> Originally Posted by ESP_
> I just bought tickets for the August 18th show in Louisville 2 days ago off of ticketweb, and on the picture of the tour with dates that Periphery, VOM, and The Faceless posted on their facebook has the 18th show in Louisville. I waited like 2 weeks to actually buy the tickets because there wasn't much clarity on if it was a for sure thing. We get no Cannibal Corpse though, I don't know why.


Cannibal Corpse is playing Knotfest and Summer Slaughter was canceled here in MN because of it, so those tickets should be good to go.


----------



## Dan Halen

TheShreddinHand said:


> Did they play those in Drop B where they tuned every string except the low B up? I know they did that on Arise the Warcry. If these are just plain ol' 7 string B standard I'd love the converted versions!
> 
> Eric



The entrire Darkness in the Light album is in drop-B, but not traditional drop B, its just like you said and how i tabbed it. EVERYTHING else they play is in standard B. but LIVE they now do everything in Drop B so that they dont have to switch stuff out.

and sorry about the disillusion solo. i was really Mad about that whole section because at one point i thought i had finished it then i went back and remembered that i was having trouble with the last part i tabbed fitting correctly. its not 32nds and its not watever else. its almost like they had a mid solo tempo change and it just pisses me off because i have the rhythm section in the back and solos are always the easiest part for me because its all distinguishable single note arpeggios and lines. so i have the notes right just not in the correct phrasing. i WILL finish that directly after i do LaaC and HaB. but im glad you like the tabs. Unearth is quite easy to figure out i just HATED tabbing "disillusion" for more reasons than what was stated.


----------



## drmosh

VILARIKA said:


> "Dude, you rock haha. A bunch of people on the sevenstring forum bash you now but in all honestly, screw them. Big inspiration!"



Which dumb monkey wrote that question? Where is he bashed here? I think everyone is thankful he answers so many questions here given his schedule.


----------



## tbb529

My All In Merch preorder finally came in. Apparently there was a problem with the posters and they all shipped late. But I am super stoked to finally have the CD in my hands! I just can't get over how incredible the solos in Luck as a Constant are. I think as a whole it may be my favorite guitar solo of all time.


----------



## drmosh

My physical copy arrived today too, yay!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

VILARIKA said:


> "Dude, you rock haha. A bunch of people on the andysneap forum bash you now but in all honestly, screw them. Big inspiration!"



Fixed

They hate everything on that forum except free drum samples.


----------



## Cyntex

drmosh said:


> My physical copy arrived today too, yay!



Same here, did you get the one with the 2 bonus tracks?


----------



## drmosh

Cyntex said:


> Same here, did you get the one with the 2 bonus tracks?



yup!
The limited digipack one.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The UK got their shit before I even got my vinyl...whyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Winspear

Mine left Barking today at 2pm but isn't scheduled for delivery until Monday  Why oh why! Drive faster!


----------



## drmosh

RagtimeDandy said:


> The UK got their shit before I even got my vinyl...whyyyyyyyy!!!



amazon is awesome, is why


----------



## JakePeriphery

Anybody have any pictures of the Vinyl?


----------



## ROAR

Haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## RagtimeDandy

JakePeriphery said:


> Anybody have any pictures of the Vinyl?



ill post some when I get out of work in 3 hours


----------



## ScottyB724

JakePeriphery said:


> Anybody have any pictures of the Vinyl?



Please excuse the quality of my hipster-gram photo. I really enjoy the artwork on the inside.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I got the red one and ill post that once I can!


----------



## JakePeriphery

ScottyB724 said:


> Please excuse the quality of my hipster-gram photo. I really enjoy the artwork on the inside.



Cool! I should get one for myself.

edit: you got the green one ahaha that was me and Jan's (Guitarholic on here) joke, we wanted to see how many people would buy the fucked up color hahah MY EYESSSSS haha


----------



## ScottyB724

hahah yeah it is a pretty uhhh.. unique barf green color. I honestly chose that one because I wanted the shirt with the green logo on it


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Vinyl porn!











Awwww yeah I see a collection in the making!





I was a bit rushed first posting those so here's some more details since I think the lighting kinda fucked with how the vinyl actually looks/liner notes +back and front covers. NOTE THAT THE "TRILOGY" SONGS ARE BOLDED!? Is this also on the CD booklet? Also EVERYTHING is alot more refined and detailed than my phone's camera is showing. The vinyl is a bit brighter and clear, with black "wisps" swirled in it. The "middle" of the gatefold artwork is very rich and cool as hell






SHOCKING! The front cover is exactly what you'd expect!


----------



## JakePeriphery

Wow, cool, looks quality! Thanks for posting all those pics.


----------



## Dan Halen

Wow, no posts for the last few days? well then I have an update for the Have a Blast tab.

most harmonies are finished but only as a harmony not as a second guitar, and ive made it to the section right before Guthrie's solo, the 3:50 mark. so were getting closer, everything but the solo at this point is going to be easy. so it shouldn't be much longer now.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I think everyone's just jamming out to the new record!


----------



## Khoi

Dan Halen said:


> Wow, no posts for the last few days? well then I have an update for the Have a Blast tab.
> 
> most harmonies are finished but only as a harmony not as a second guitar, and ive made it to the section right before Guthrie's solo, the 3:50 mark. so were getting closer, everything but the solo at this point is going to be easy. so it shouldn't be much longer now.



there's already a completed version of Have a Blast, including the solo, isn't there?


----------



## rgaRyan

Yeah, there's like 4 versions of it on UG. Looks like you got beat to the punch unfortunately :/


----------



## Fat-Elf

Five long days until I finally get the album physically (hopefully). Can't wait especially as I haven't heard Far Out yet.


----------



## anomynous

Seeing Purrrriffery tomorrow, I suppose this will be the live debut of a bunch of songs off PII.


----------



## brutalwizard

rgaRyan said:


> Yeah, there's like 4 versions of it on UG. Looks like you got beat to the punch unfortunately :/



a dude here did it for the periphery tabs thread, also did one with both solo's




ReneMoe said:


> Alright. as promised, here is the full (Guitar and Bass) tab of Have a Blast, including the Guthrie Govan solo.
> I'm sure there are some things wrong with the timing, cause it gets really weird, but I'm sure it's mostly accurate. I realized it's fucking impossible to play for me
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/utyb7mgu1ea17ua/periphery_have_a_blast%20%28with%20Solo%29.gp5


----------



## Cynic

>Sumerian's Facepalm Mute video
>Comments

"This&#65279; is like the All New Materials of the album."

How...


----------



## Joose

I just wish they'd make Have A Blast available on mobile. Gotta get people into this shit, and that's one of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## jjfiegel

anomynous said:


> Seeing Purrrriffery tomorrow, I suppose this will be the live debut of a bunch of songs off PII.



Post setlist? And BTBAM's?


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Cynic said:


> >Sumerian's Facepalm Mute
> >Comments
> 
> "This&#65279; is like the All New Materials of the album."
> 
> How...



I was wondering this too. I really like both songs but don't really see what he meant. I love the all new materials intro so much.

What songs would you guys play off of the new album if you were trying to introduce someone to periphery? My cousin and I ride like 30 minutes to hockey every Sunday night and I want to try to give him a good sampling. 

He's not really a metal guy but the other day he said "we need to start listening to some screaming music to get pumped up". He usually puts on country or alt rock so I'm taking that statement and running with it haha.


----------



## MyxHarnett

AirJordanStaal said:


> I was wondering this too. I really like both songs but don't really see what he meant. I love the all new materials intro so much.
> 
> What songs would you guys play off of the new album if you were trying to introduce someone to periphery? My cousin and I ride like 30 minutes to hockey every Sunday night and I want to try to give him a good sampling.
> 
> He's not really a metal guy but the other day he said "we need to start listening to some screaming music to get pumped up". He usually puts on country or alt rock so I'm taking that statement and running with it haha.



Probably Mile Zero, that seems like one that even non-screaming lovers will enjoy.


----------



## jjfiegel

Scarlet as well. Icarus would be another safe bet, even with the screams. Maybe Facepalm Mute.


----------



## Dan Halen

Khoi said:


> there's already a completed version of Have a Blast, including the solo, isn't there?





rgaRyan said:


> Yeah, there's like 4 versions of it on UG. Looks like you got beat to the punch unfortunately :/



I wasnt worried about someone beating me hahaha. theres no race against time. I'm just putting out what i think is the easiest way to play the song for me, and hopefully someone will like mine.

i put a good bit of detail in the tabs i make, excluding the other instruments, so its up to the players to decide which one they like, again not a competition, and not only all of that other stuff but it helps to hone my ear to know where the notes are and how to make different chords. and if i didnt tab stuff i'd NEVER remember anything.

hell by the time Im done with "luck as a constant" there might be 4 of them.


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## Winspear

Got my album through today - had one listen so far and it's great! Gonna try out that alternate playlist. 
Any one got any idea what theory is going on behind the ending of Ragnarok? It's obviously the Racecar "I see light" riff, but it sounds like it's in a different mode or something? Not just transposed. Whenever I've tried to move things to another mode (i.e. transposing within a scale) to create a new mood on a theme it never works well haha


----------



## Tang

Matt is the Table.


----------



## Dan Halen

i feel like in an office setting he would not be on good terms with the boss


----------



## anomynous

new groove/make total destroy 
facepalm mute 
buttersnips 
zyglrox 
new snu
icarus lives 
the walk 
ragnarok


was the set tonight


----------



## Tang

anomynous said:


> new groove/make total destroy facepalm mute buttersnips zyglrox ji icarus lives the walk ragnarok
> 
> 
> was the set tonight



Ji? Nice!


----------



## Dan Halen

Yah how Ji? i thought Mrak And Jake didnt have 8 strings.


----------



## Tang

Dan Halen said:


> Yah how Ji? i thought Mrak And Jake didnt have 8 strings.



I remember reading that on Formspring or Facebook.


----------



## anomynous

You guys with the 8 string comments were starting to make me think I got it wrong, but my brother definitely agrees it was Ji.



That and ragnarok sounded epic.



Of course Misha, Jake, or anybody else that was there feel free to correct me, but I'm 95% sure I'm right.


----------



## Dan Halen

anomynous said:


> You guys with the 8 string comments were starting to make me think I got it wrong, but my brother definitely agrees it was Ji.
> 
> 
> 
> That and ragnarok sounded epic.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Misha, Jake, or anybody else that was there feel free to correct me, but I'm 95% sure I'm right.



No its not that i think your wrong but its just just weird that they would play it when they literally said last week they wouldnt be playing that song till they got Mark and Jake an 8-er


----------



## I Voyager

I'm assuming that the Summer Slaughter set will be pretty much that one. Pretty good.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Dan Halen said:


> No its not that i think your wrong but its just just weird that they would play it when they literally said last week they wouldnt be playing that song till they got Mark and Jake an 8-er



Doesn't take long to buy a guitar?  Unless of course EVERYTHING they buy is custom made


----------



## Tang

RagtimeDandy said:


> Doesn't take long to buy a guitar?  Unless of course EVERYTHING they buy is custom made



I can't see how they'd rehearse it, unless they had at least 3 8's laying around the studio/practice space. Anything is possible with Misha.

EDIT: I'd think as long as at least one of the crew has an 8, the other two could get by with 7's tuned to F#.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Tang said:


> I can't see how they'd rehearse it, unless they had at least 3 8's laying around the studio/practice space. Anything is possible with Misha.



I'd say that and they're just that good of musicians. When you've got that much talent/skill learning a song that you made shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## groovemasta

Tang said:


> Matt is the Table.



What the hell, that was the most awkward video I've ever seen


----------



## cataclysm_child

eastguitar said:


>




You hear that? It's the instrumental people.
It's actually made and ready to be released, they just don't think they've gotten enough requests about it yet.


----------



## noobstix

ripped my CD 3 times with different encoders.. I get skips and glitches  this one is going back [EDIT] - turned out to be a crappy drive


----------



## Joose

I was just listening to the debut, still incredible. However... I'd love to hear it with the vocals redone. Because damn, Spencer went from good to, in my opinion, phenomenal.


----------



## bulb

We didn't play Ji but we did play new snu


----------



## tbb529

bulb said:


> We didn't play Ji but we did play new snu



YES, fucking love that song. Is the set above gonna be the set for the whole tour? Looks great!


----------



## anomynous

bulb said:


> We didn't play Ji but we did play new snu



Thank you.




Looks like I was wrong. Probably because I was standing right next to the speaker already for Job for a Cowboy, so my hearing was already gone.


----------



## bulb

We only get 30 mins for slaughter so the set has to be appropriately cut down unfortunately.


----------



## jjfiegel

Whatever you do, please leave Ragnarok.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

jjfiegel said:


> Whatever you do, please leave Ragnarok.



This, so much this


----------



## MarkPopkie

c'mon... you mean to tell me that NO ONE was carrying a cell phone? i need live footage!


----------



## anomynous

I would have, but my phone + right next to the speaker = why bother?




I'm a little surprised Scarlet wasn't played, I thought for sure it would have been.



One thing is clear though: We need a headlining tour where most, if not all, of PII is played. Especially "the trilogy" in order.


----------



## iamthefonz

Misha, did your guitar get unplugged accidently last night? I could have sworn I saw you trying to put back in the middle of a song...


----------



## anomynous

It did.


----------



## bulb

iamthefonz said:


> Misha, did your guitar get unplugged accidently last night? I could have sworn I saw you trying to put back in the middle of a song...



Haha Spencer's mic stand fell on my Cable and unplugged it from my wireless pack in the middle of the zyglrox solo, turbofail


----------



## Basilisk

Bought the cd a few days ago and I'm just blown away! Compared to the first album it's just really really amazing and Spencer improved so much!


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> Haha Spencer's mic stand fell on my Cable and unplugged it from my wireless pack in the middle of the zyglrox solo, turbofail



no no you were ripping it so hard that the mic stand fainted from supreme skill and happened to also knock out your cable.


----------



## matt397

Dan Halen said:


> Yah how Ji? i thought Mrak And Jake didnt have 8 strings.


I feel like the biggest turbo nerd fan boy for knowing this but pretty sure misha has the RG2228 a Mayones 8 and the Del'isola 8 string which makes enough 8's _if_ they all needed 8's to play that song. 

Can't wait to see you guys at Heavy T.O.


----------



## right_to_rage

Will be at Heavy TO as well this year to see Periphery, hopefully spot the guys at their merch table.


----------



## illimmigrant

Can someone please tell me at around what time Peripery is playing at the Summer Slaughter? I need to squeeze in several things that day.
Thanks!


----------



## Dan Halen

matt397 said:


> I feel like the biggest turbo nerd fan boy for knowing this but pretty sure misha has the RG2228 a Mayones 8 and the Del'isola 8 string which makes enough to 8's if they all needed 8's to play that song.
> 
> Can't wait to see you guys at Heavy T.O.



YOU ARE CORRECT SIR!!! but Bulb said "8-string song was NO!" (paraphrasing of coarse) and i Had not thought of that before, but i also think that Misha would probably let them play his other guitars on stage but they may not want to because they'd like to play their own guitars. just speculation because thats how i'd be about it.


----------



## JosephAOI

Also the fact that Mark is endorsed by Ernie Ball and Jake is endorsed by Ibanez so correct me if I'm wrong but don't they both have to play both Music Man's and Ibanez' on stage? Or can they play whatever else for one song?


----------



## MyxHarnett

EtherealEntity said:


> Got my album through today - had one listen so far and it's great! Gonna try out that alternate playlist.
> Any one got any idea what theory is going on behind the ending of Ragnarok? It's obviously the Racecar "I see light" riff, but it sounds like it's in a different mode or something? Not just transposed. Whenever I've tried to move things to another mode (i.e. transposing within a scale) to create a new mood on a theme it never works well haha



The part at 12:42 in Racecar is the part that's at the end of Ragnarok. During the electronic part of Ragnarok ;-)


----------



## ScottyB724

You guys should maybe pull a BTBAM on your next headliner and play P// in it's entirety. Jus' sayin


----------



## Valennic

JosephAOI said:


> Also the fact that Mark is endorsed by Ernie Ball and Jake is endorsed by Ibanez so correct me if I'm wrong but don't they both have to play both Music Man's and Ibanez' on stage? Or can they play whatever else for one song?



Pretty sure they can play whatever, except maybe Jake. I've heard tell that Ibanez can be a bit touchy. Not entirely sure though, I don't have any experience in the matter.

Good luck trying to get Ernie Ball to make Mark an 8 string though


----------



## Dan Halen

Valennic said:


> Pretty sure they can play whatever, except maybe Jake. I've heard tell that Ibanez can be a bit touchy. Not entirely sure though, I don't have any experience in the matter.
> 
> Good luck trying to get Ernie Ball to make Mark an 8 string though



I think they are allowed to play whatever unless the event is specifically endorsed by "X company" then if you have the endorsement you are almost required to play them. but how will they know besides some random footage that jake didnt play his LACS for something.


----------



## JosephAOI

Since Ernie Ball let Lee get away with getting an 8 from Invictus, I'm pretty sure they'll let Mark use an 8 live for Ji.

And I would fucking love to see Jake get an 8 string LACS


----------



## isispelican

far out is on youtube and its awesome!


----------



## Cynic

isispelican said:


> far out is on youtube and its awesome!



Snare sounds unusually small considering it's Misha we're talking about here.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

bulb said:


> We didn't play Ji but we did play new snu



Hey bulb, I hate to be that guy, but will New Snu ever see an official release? It's just got that funky but groovy intro and a moment towards the middle that is groovier than New Groove (which is saying a lot!). I was absolutely blown back on my butt when I heard it for the first time back on Frak the Gods tour in Atlanta.


----------



## Opion

Cynic said:


> Snare sounds unusually small considering it's Misha we're talking about here.



Seems to me like this was just something Meesh whipped up in a jiffy for the European release, you can tell the drums are SD2.0...pretty nifty he decided to pick that song out of all the demo's he has floating around on his soundclick, I would've preferred something like Tiger or Mr. Person but any new Periphery is good Periphery


----------



## Fiction

Well Ibanez have their own 8 string Productions and do 8 String LACS where as EBMM Do not, so they would have to be leniant I assume


----------



## Paper_Champion23

Misha.....even though that this is a rare possibility, i would like to suggest somehow vocalizing Press Enter? If that song was the intro track on Juggernaut......balls.


----------



## eastguitar

This is the best live version (for me)... Spencer sings better every day . Facepalm Mute is the best song of PII.


----------



## eastguitar

Spencer's scream is like Slayer's Angel of Death!!


----------



## Tang

eastguitar said:


> This is the best live version (for me)... Spencer sings better every day . Facepalm Mute is the best song of PII.




That crowd definitely seemed a bit tame.. I'd expect at least mild headbanging! 

On the plus side, Spencer is sounding great


----------



## Razzy

Who's playing bass in that video?


----------



## JosephAOI

Jeff Holcomb!


----------



## Roran109

Great vid. Hope Spencer sounds that good when I see them this Sunday in Vegas. SUMMER SLAUGHTER TOUR, FTW.


----------



## Winspear

MyxHarnett said:


> The part at 12:42 in Racecar is the part that's at the end of Ragnarok. During the electronic part of Ragnarok ;-)



Aye I know, I'm just curious to know how Jake rewrote it theory wise. The mood is completely different, I'm guessing it's a modal transposition.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Got the VIP package for the Philly stop. I'm definitely psyched to get in early and grab a spot up close, mainly because I absolutely need to see Sponce's beard up close and personal. I also need to continue my tradition of requesting a Plant Vochestra performance


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yes he has a very respectable beard. It looks so weird seeing him sing with a beard like that.


----------



## Joose

ScottyB724 said:


> You guys should maybe pull a BTBAM on your next headliner and play P// in it's entirety. Jus' sayin



My thoughts exactly. If they were to do that, I'd definitely goto the closest show to me and then probably follow to the next one as well.


----------



## Fiction

I'd demand pro-shot footage.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

That won't happen until Periphery IV: Rainbows


----------



## PresidentJesus

Wow, Spencer sounds absolutely amazing on that live video! Also, Far Out is such a cool song haha


----------



## MarkPopkie

BAH!!!! YES!

I think Spencer is probably at the very limit (maybe even beyond) what he can do night-after-night on tour with that high note... that is CRAZY. if he doesn't end up with bronchitis again, i'll be amazed. he's an incredible vocalist who constantly works to improve himself... but i can see how that note would be very damaging if he isn't protecting his voice.


----------



## isispelican

those black metal screams!


----------



## MarkPopkie

isispelican said:


> those black metal screams!



those bass drops! 

i normally hate that sort of thing... it's cheesy nu-metal shit... but Periphery deserves a little extra thunder.


----------



## eastguitar

Periphery New Groove into Make Total Destroy live at Pop&#39;s - YouTube


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

MarkPopkie said:


> I think Spencer is probably at the very limit (maybe even beyond) what he can do night-after-night on tour with that high note... that is CRAZY. if he doesn't end up with bronchitis again, i'll be amazed. he's an incredible vocalist who constantly works to improve himself... but i can see how that note would be very damaging if he isn't protecting his voice.


I think I remember seeing that Sponce took a lot of pointers from James LaBrie about taking care of his voice, including warm-ups and cool-downs. I don't know but hopefully he still utilizes them.


----------



## MarkPopkie

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I think I remember seeing that Sponce took a lot of pointers from James LaBrie about taking care of his voice, including warm-ups and cool-downs. I don't know but hopefully he still utilizes them.



Yeah, I know he gets better and better every tour when it comes to taking care of his voice... i mean, he came home from touring Europe and *immediately* went into the studio to track vocals... like right off the plane and straight to the booth. So obviously he took care of his voice during that tour...

But of all the new tracks to play on this tour, they pick the one with the highest note... more power to him!


----------



## bulb

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I think I remember seeing that Sponce took a lot of pointers from James LaBrie about taking care of his voice, including warm-ups and cool-downs. I don't know but hopefully he still utilizes them.



He said that he learned a TON from LaBrie and follows all of his advice religiously because it has made a huge difference. He warms up in falsetto for a while now instead of just doing full voice, and also does cool downs every night. He also doesn't drink tea anymore because apparently the caffeine is not good for your voice.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Or your nervous system.


----------



## Genome

Adam Of Angels said:


> Or your nervous system.



Or the voices in your head. 

*flinches*

*swats imaginary fly*


----------



## The Beard

Don't know if anyone else has brought this up yet, but oh well!

I was at work listening to "Ji" and was about a minute into the song. At about 1:32 or so, panned to the left earphone I heard a voice do an unmistakable "ch- ch- AHHH" that went along with the song, which made me burst out laughing 

Can Misha or Jake chime in on this? Because I found the fact that it was snuck in there was hilarious


----------



## Genome

Yeah, I heard that after a couple of listens.


----------



## hypotc

Yeah, it's the Michael Jackson tribute!


----------



## JosephAOI

MarkPopkie said:


> But of all the new tracks to play on this tour, they pick the one with the highest note... more power to him!



I can't wait to hear his guest spot on Being's new album which has his highest recorded note in his career!


----------



## Joose

The Beard said:


> Don't know if anyone else has brought this up yet, but oh well!
> 
> I was at work listening to "Ji" and was about a minute into the song. At about 1:32 or so, panned to the left earphone I heard a voice do an unmistakable "ch- ch- AHHH" that went along with the song, which made me burst out laughing
> 
> Can Misha or Jake chime in on this? Because I found the fact that it was snuck in there was hilarious




I noticed that the first time I heard it, because I was using my Bose earbuds. Didn't hear it through my home stereo, so I thought maybe my mind was playin' tricks on me. Then I heard it again when I played the song in my car for the first time. Funny shit!


----------



## tbb529

EtherealEntity said:


> Aye I know, I'm just curious to know how Jake rewrote it theory wise. The mood is completely different, I'm guessing it's a modal transposition.



You'd be surprised! It's actually lowered a half step (to the key of A) but the intervals/note choices are the same. I've raised the clip from Ragnarok up to Racecar's original key if you wanna hear: http://www.lightningmp3.com/live/72099-ragnarokracecartransp.mp3


----------



## MarkPopkie

The Beard said:


> Don't know if anyone else has brought this up yet, but oh well!
> 
> I was at work listening to "Ji" and was about a minute into the song. At about 1:32 or so, panned to the left earphone I heard a voice do an unmistakable "ch- ch- AHHH" that went along with the song, which made me burst out laughing
> 
> Can Misha or Jake chime in on this? Because I found the fact that it was snuck in there was hilarious



Sexiest moment on the whole album... In the immortal words of George Costanza, "I think it moved."


----------



## Winspear

tbb529 said:


> You'd be surprised! It's actually lowered a half step (to the key of A) but the intervals/note choices are the same. I've raised the clip from Ragnarok up to Racecar's original key if you wanna hear: http://www.lightningmp3.com/live/72099-ragnarokracecartransp.mp3



Thanks man. Yeah the guitar does sound pretty similar there. It's the added melodies which really change the mood, or shift the tonal center or something. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Fat-Elf

So yeah. I finally got the album. Had to buy the digipack version as the jewel case version was imported as it didn't have Far Out. Oddly, it was cheaper though.

Edit: Just to inform. No breaks between songs at all on my CD. I listened it on my computer through 20$ cd-drive and on Windows Media Player and no problems at all.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Fat-Elf said:


> So yeah. I finally got the album. Had to buy the digipack version as the jewel case version was imported as it didn't have Far Out. Oddly, it was cheaper though.
> 
> Edit: Just to inform. No breaks between songs at all on my CD. I listened it on my computer through 20$ cd-drive and on Windows Media Player and no problems at all.



My copy is fine, apart from Far Out, it skips and goes all glitchy for about 30 seconds 30 seconds in, how have you guys been resolving your issues if you've had any?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ninetyfour said:


> My copy is fine, apart from Far Out, it skips and goes all glitchy for about 30 seconds 30 seconds in, how have you guys been resolving your issues if you've had any?



FUCK, Far Out! I totally forgot the whole song and that was like the only reason I even bought the album. 

Edit: No probs on my Far Out though. Are you sure that it is not just a part of the song? That ~30 seconds-part is supposed to sound kind of "glitchy"


----------



## Ninetyfour

Ah it's definitely not intentional, it's just 25-30 seconds of "blip blip blip"


----------



## Dayviewer

Ninetyfour said:


> My copy is fine, apart from Far Out, it skips and goes all glitchy for about 30 seconds 30 seconds in, how have you guys been resolving your issues if you've had any?


I've had it as well, skipping starts at the end of Masamune for me all untill the end of Heretic Anthem, problem doesn't occur on other devices or not at all next time my laptop though, weird stuff


----------



## shpence

bulb said:


> He also doesn't drink tea anymore because apparently the caffeine is not good for your voice.



Tell that to Dave Grohl haha. Fresh pot!


----------



## Hybrid138

A lot of things aren't good for your voice. Like alcohol, popcorn, chips, and other delicious stuff. It's a big professional sacrifice to make


----------



## Jackrat

eastguitar said:


> This is the best live version (for me)... Spencer sings better every day . Facepalm Mute is the best song of PII.


What a lame ass piece of SHIT audience. You can tell this isn't their crowd.


----------



## mithologian

Hey summer slaughter attendees. Post Setlist porfavor.


----------



## bulb

Hybrid138 said:


> A lot of things aren't good for your voice. Like alcohol, popcorn, chips, and other delicious stuff. It's a big professional sacrifice to make



Actually whiskey happens to be good for your voice for some reason, a lot of singers swear by it, and Maker's got Sponce through the recording sessions.


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> Actually whiskey happens to be good for your voice for some reason, a lot of singers swear by it, and Maker's got Sponce through the recording sessions.



Well any of these things arent really BAD for your voice, just more or less change it in different ways. I think that when you have drank something a little thicker rather than just water it helps the voice carry a different way.

Im not a vocalist by trade but i dont have a bad voice and i notice i like to sing better after ive had a Starbucks drink or a glass of milk or even a half hour after ive eaten some chocolate. it just feels smoother to sing after something other than straight water. it almost clears my passage too much and makes me squeak. again though im not a vocalist by trade but i do understand just from passive singing by myself and around other people that i do sing better like this.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Jackrat said:


> What a lame ass piece of SHIT audience. You can tell this isn't their crowd.



 

different strokes for different folks broski, no need to call a crowd a piece of shit cuz they didn't move when you wanted them to


----------



## anomynous

Jackrat said:


> What a lame ass piece of SHIT audience. You can tell this isn't their crowd.


Yeah, fuck you too.


----------



## Jonathan20022

So for some weird reason, I finished up another listen of PII. And instead of the next band's music start playing I hear this ambient thing start playing, it sounds just like what Jake does as the interludes but I have no clue how it go onto my iTunes. Sounds amazing, I wanna ask before I upload it if it's okay with Jake and the rest of the band. It's entitled Periphery Transitions - Periphery.

And it showed up literally like right now. Really strange.

EDIT: Nevermind, It's Versa. I just forgot to relabel it when it downloaded on my computer. Haha, was a bit freaked out too lol.


----------



## Jackrat

Ibanezsam4 said:


> different strokes for different folks broski, no need to call a crowd a piece of shit cuz they didn't move when you wanted them to


Yes, my statement was rather harsh. I take back the "piece of SHIT" part D: But there was a severe lack of motion in that video.


----------



## Isan

I for one hate crowds that mosh/are rough ... head banging is fine but punch/kick me and I will break your face, I have lost/broken too many things at shows to let that shit happen to me.


----------



## mithologian

Isan said:


> I for one hate crowds that mosh/are rough ... head banging is fine but punch/kick me and I will break your face, I have lost/broken too many things at shows to let that shit happen to me.



Dont blame it on the mosh. Blame it on the karate kid hardcore dancers.


----------



## Jackrat

Isan said:


> I for one hate crowds that mosh/are rough ... head banging is fine but punch/kick me and I will break your face, I have lost/broken too many things at shows to let that shit happen to me.


Well, I can agree with this to an extent in that, a lot of people don't know HOW to enjoy themselves and still go crazy without ruining it for everyone around them. If I don't want to get the shit knocked out of me, I simply move to a calmer area of the venue, but I do like to get in the pit every now and then. As far as losing/breaking things at shows, I just don't go in with things I don't want to lose or break.

Oh and yeah if I get hit in a "more than moshing" fashion and you are being a problem to others I will put you in the ground.


----------



## Fiction

Blame it on the boogie.


----------



## thatguy87

Jackrat said:


> What a lame ass piece of SHIT audience. You can tell this isn't their crowd.



I would have to agree.


----------



## thatguy87

Jackrat said:


> Well, I can agree with this to an extent in that, a lot of people don't know HOW to enjoy themselves and still go crazy without ruining it for everyone around them. If I don't want to get the shit knocked out of me, I simply move to a calmer area of the venue, but I do like to get in the pit every now and then. As far as losing/breaking things at shows, I just don't go in with things I don't want to lose or break.
> 
> Oh and yeah if I get hit in a "more than moshing" fashion and you are being a problem to others I will put you in the ground.



moshing and hardcore dancing are two completely different things. if you want to flail your fucking arms like an asshole, go start a fight club. Pushing and shoving is all good and fun, but hit me in the face and I will put you on your ass.


----------



## anomynous

ITT: Apparently you can't enjoy music unless you're running & jumping around like a retard.


----------



## GazPots

I certainly don't run around like a tit in my house when i've got the stereo on either.


----------



## CharliePark

Most kids that hardcore dance just do it to look cool. I doubt someone could fully enjoy the performance of the band whilst flailing and kicking. May as well just go and do it in a park or something.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

CharliePark said:


> Most kids that hardcore dance just do it to look cool. I doubt someone could fully enjoy the performance of the band whilst flailing and kicking. May as well just go and do it in a park or something.



Babies with moms are too easy to injure. They need to be hardcore and hurt people enjoying music


----------



## DVRP

Soooo I was jamming out to Ragnarok and decided to try recording my vocals over a part of it. Here ya go 

Ragnarok Heavy as SHIT part by Deylan Engel on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## JosephAOI

This is what my buddy said the setlist would be:

MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
Facepalm Mute
Ragnarok
Icarus Lives!
Zyglrox

I would assume New Groove would be the opener though. Can anyone confirm this? Misha?


----------



## MetalBuddah

According to setlist.fm, the set on the 20th was:
1. Zyglrox
2. Make Total Destroy
3. Facepalm Mute
4. The Walk
5. Ragnarok


----------



## Fat-Elf

1. New Groove
2. MTD
3. Facepalm
4. Zyglrox (?)
5. Icarus
6. The Walk
7. Ragnarok

I'm sure they play 8 songs and 3 of those from the new album.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Listening to the album on vinyl. Facepalm Mute kicked in.


----------



## Shrikkanth

I'm going to use the Chrono Trigger references in the latest Periphery album as an average attempt at making this post relevant to this thread and leave this here:



From one Periphery fan to the rest of you, I hope you enjoy this


----------



## Cynic

i will gladly go hard in the pit and not give a fuck about any of you bitches


----------



## drmosh

Cynic said:


> i will gladly go hard in the pit and not give a fuck about any of you bitches


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lol, these are all just stereotypical concert goers.

The crossed arm head bobber.
The pit asshole
The pit asshole that looks like an asshole
The guy who has "this is my first show" plastered all over him
Big sweaty guy

At least in Ft Lauderdale it's always been that way  But seriously, you all need to calm down and just enjoy the show in your own way. Just make sure you're not killing someone else's experience with your own. Aka, stay in the pit if you're going to pit, and stay in the front or away from pits if you don't want to get hurt.

I do remember decking this bitch at Revolution who was pinching the fuck out of me during the Underoath/AAL show I went to. People get obnoxious from time to time like that.


----------



## DVRP

The Big Sweaty Guy should be revised to Big Sweaty Guy with Wife Beater on. I swear every show I've been to has had one ahahhaha.


----------



## Krullnar

I would never play live, that's just corny.


----------



## crg123

Kenji20022 said:


> I do remember decking this bitch at Revolution who was pinching the fuck out of me during the Underoath/AAL show I went to. People get obnoxious from time to time like that.



You hit a girl for pinching you!?? lololol


----------



## Doug N

Kenji20022 said:


> Lol, these are all just stereotypical concert goers.
> 
> The crossed arm head bobber.
> The pit asshole


 
There is some other category between those two. I don't know what you call it, but I'm firmly in that camp.


----------



## Jonathan20022

crg123 said:


> You hit a girl for pinching you!?? lololol



I didn't want to expand on it to sound like an asshole who was proud of it, but she had been pinching me for 5 minutes straight lol. I gave her time in case that it was an accident, but since it wasn't I stopped her lol.

Her boyfriend was strangely cool with it though lmao, he just said sorry bro and held her back lololol  I don't hurt women lmao, that's the only time I've ever done so.

And lol I can see the middle category happening


----------



## Guamskyy

Kenji20022 said:


> I do remember decking this bitch at Revolution who was pinching the fuck out of me during the Underoath/AAL show I went to. People get obnoxious from time to time like that.



I know you explained your reasoning, but I couldn't resist:


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Kenji20022 said:


> I didn't want to expand on it to sound like an asshole who was proud of it, but she had been pinching me for 5 minutes straight lol. I gave her time in case that it was an accident, but since it wasn't I stopped her lol.
> 
> Her boyfriend was strangely cool with it though lmao, he just said sorry bro and held her back lololol  I don't hurt women lmao, that's the only time I've ever done so.
> 
> And lol I can see the middle category happening



That's just bizarre. Was she hammered or something? That sounds like something a girl with a crush on you would do in 3rd grade or something. Who just repeatedly pinches strangers?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Are you guys selling merch on this tour? I'm looking to pick some stuff up in Seattle when you come through.


----------



## Mayhew

No I'm pretty sure this is going to be the first tour in history that has no merch. I hope it's not true though because I want to pick some up too when I see them at Heavy MTL.


----------



## wakjob

Well, I bought the new CD the day it came out and have been reserving judgment.

I like it a lot! It's a really good step in their growth as a band.

But here's my only gripe...It's very hard to listen to at high volume, like in the car with the window down. Just enough to get over the wind noise is very harsh on the ears. Same thing sitting here in front of the computer through monitors. Overall finalizing sounds too pushed or something. Just as bad as the wind noise in my left ear.

I have bunches of other CD's I can listen too at the same volume both in the car and at home that don't do this. I hate to load it on my I-pod and put in the ear buds for a bike ride.


----------



## hypotc

Yay, got my digipack CD! Can't wait to hear more about a tab book, or whatever they are doing on that front!


----------



## Jonathan20022

AirJordanStaal said:


> That's just bizarre. Was she hammered or something? That sounds like something a girl with a crush on you would do in 3rd grade or something. Who just repeatedly pinches strangers?



Haha well I couldn't tell but I wouldn't be surprised, you can smell weed all over Revolution when concerts like Underoath come into town. And yeah it was strange, quite immature too. If she wanted to move up front I would have let her, I was on the fence at the front of the stage. So who knows, lol.

I got to see one of my favorite bands close up


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Kenji20022 said:


> Haha well I couldn't tell but I wouldn't be surprised, you can smell weed all over Revolution when concerts like Underoath come into town. And yeah it was strange, quite immature too. If she wanted to move up front I would have let her, I was on the fence at the front of the stage. So who knows, lol.
> 
> I got to see one of my favorite bands close up



She probably was high and thought she was gunna cleverly make you leave by "discreetly" pinching you for the entire show


----------



## Jonathan20022

RagtimeDandy said:


> She probably was high and thought she was gunna cleverly make you leave by "discreetly" pinching you for the entire show



Guess I should add that to the list 

Looked like a raver too, so she might have done something other than shrooms.


----------



## JoeyW

Mayhew said:


> No I'm pretty sure this is going to be the first tour in history that has no merch. I hope it's not true though because I want to pick some up too when I see them at Heavy MTL.


----------



## anomynous

They have a Make Total Destroy baseball tee, along with the black metal one again.


----------



## Hybrid138

anomynous said:


> They have a Make Total Destroy baseball tee, along with the black metal one again.



Ahhhhh! Dibs!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Mayhew said:


> No I'm pretty sure this is going to be the first tour in history that has no merch. I hope it's not true though because I want to pick some up too when I see them at Heavy MTL.


 I've been to summer fest's in small venues where not all of the bands had merch man. It was a question. And it's happened before. 

 But regardless, that was pretty funny.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone else who got the vinyl preorder not get a poster? I emailed Soundcheck Hollywood twice about it within the past 2 weeks and they've yet to answer...it's starting to get annoying


----------



## Captain_Awesome

isispelican said:


> 1:00




Shit, that's awesome


----------



## drmosh

isispelican said:


> 1:00




and that's, I assume, with a tonsil infection. damn


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Joose

isispelican said:


> 1:00





Gawdamn.


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> and that's, I assume, with a tonsil infection. damn



Yeah thats the most frustrating part, he said that when he was at the clinic he felt like he could totally sing a set, especially after they gave him the iv with steroids in it haha, they just took so long to get everything done that he didnt make it back till well after we play


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The fact he can sing like that with a tonsil infection just confirms why Spencer is currently my favorite singer and will stay as one of my favorites. You snagged a good one, Misha


----------



## Winspear

That video..wow. Roll on October!


----------



## samclarke669

Just got an email from Firebrand, no tshirts in my size left in stock (Despite preordering ages ago) so they've cancelled my preorder! Brilliant!


----------



## Jet9

I'm way too proud of myself for doing this. 







I'm Kamil, by the way.


----------



## Cynic

douche. made them make an entirely new status because you shit yourself over an apostrophe


----------



## spawnofthesith

What is that site? Some bizarre FB knockoff? Visual mod for FB?


----------



## ROAR

oh man that's so cool.
Periphery know who you are!
Are you getting a free summer tee????


----------



## Jet9

spawnofthesith said:


> What is that site? Some bizarre FB knockoff? Visual mod for FB?



It's a theme that comes with the SocialFixer extension for Chrome/firefox. Easier on the eyes.



ROAR said:


> oh man that's so cool.
> Periphery know who you are!
> Are you getting a free summer tee????



Ha. I wish...




Cynic said:


> douche. made them make an entirely new status because you shit yourself over an apostrophe



Can't tell if serious.


----------



## Nesty

I've been scouring vids of periphery live on youtube the past couple of days. My conclusion? 

Spencers vocals are incredible. He has upped his game so much from the last album. His range and especially his growls are just fucking mind blowing.

Sucks that he was struck with a throat infection. If he keeps this up I can only seeing him getting even better. 

Easily my favourite of the album of the year thus far.

Bulb, you and the guys have really outdone yourselves.


----------



## isispelican

mile zero!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow his chops are clean!! I tabbed that solo a while ago but was way off on the fingering for the fast part. 



> I have a Tremol-No on the Rico totally blocking and deadening the trem as a hard tail, so I didnt use the bar for anything





Slowing down the solo I could swear that there are two notes in the first few bars that use the whammy bar.


----------



## Lukifer

Just saw this tonight and almost pissed myself laughing!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtl4bRR9bDo&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Jonathan20022

You guys ripped tonight, that was incredible. 2nd time seeing you guys, and the new songs live destroy.

One thing I've always kind of kept to myself, is my gripe whenever Spencer would reach for the higher notes like the ending of Ragnarok. I disliked hearing live videos where it would sound almost raspy whenever you reached the note. Idk if it was intentional or not but I just didn't like it. For some reason I heard NONE of that tonight, maybe it was something reflected of your surgery? Because I got clear shots of Zyglrox, Make Total, Facepalm Mute, and Ragnarok and I heard nothing. It was incredible, your vocals really improved a lot, even from when I saw you guys in Orlando. Incredible night and performances from all the bands there.

Come down south more often! You got tons of fans over here!

And yes, those videos are getting transfered off of my iPhone as we speak haha. They came out amazing on the 4S in 1080p with clear audio/video. Got Veil of Maya, Faceless, and 7 minutes of White Walls since I was running out of space.


----------



## Fiction

Kenji20022 said:


> maybe it was something reflected of your surgery?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Dear god that show last night was un-fucking-believable! Everything just came out perfectly I can barely describe what I felt, besides the Tumblr saying "I lost the ability to can." Please tell me we'll eventually be able to see video from Mark's guitar cam when Misha stuck his head in front of it! I thought it was funny how, when you guys were unpacking, Matt just set up part of his kit under a palm and started playing. Definitely made waiting to get in more enjoyable.

Oh, Jake, did I see you playing off stage during Veil of Maya's set? The lights made it kind of hard to see, but I definitely saw a silver Ibanez and the general shape of your face, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Tang

Fiction said:


>



Probably talking about Sponce's recent steroid treatment.


----------



## purpledc

You forgot these

The girl who despite all warnings, STILL didnt know what the fuck she just signed up for

The girl who will lose her top by the end of the night. Only problem is she is the only girl at the show, and so fugly she should keep her top.




Kenji20022 said:


> Lol, these are all just stereotypical concert goers.
> 
> The crossed arm head bobber.
> The pit asshole
> The pit asshole that looks like an asshole
> The guy who has "this is my first show" plastered all over him
> Big sweaty guy
> 
> At least in Ft Lauderdale it's always been that way  But seriously, you all need to calm down and just enjoy the show in your own way. Just make sure you're not killing someone else's experience with your own. Aka, stay in the pit if you're going to pit, and stay in the front or away from pits if you don't want to get hurt.
> 
> I do remember decking this bitch at Revolution who was pinching the fuck out of me during the Underoath/AAL show I went to. People get obnoxious from time to time like that.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

purpledc said:


> You forgot these
> 
> The girl who despite all warnings, STILL didnt know what the fuck she just signed up for
> 
> The girl who will lose her top by the end of the night. Only problem is she is the only girl at the show, and so fugly she should keep her top.



There were a few girls that didn't know what they were getting into when going into the lower pit area, but the amount of hot girls was relatively high and some girls who definitely knew what they were doing. There was even some thongs thrown on stage during The Faceless' set, and I think I may have seen some that didn't make it during Periphery's.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Last night was incredible man, and Spencer had his Tonsils removed? Don't quote me on that haha, but something related to his tonsils was surgically worked on.

And I saw Jake too on the side of the stage during VoM.

Me and my friend brought his girlfriend to the show as her first metal experience haha. The only band she enjoyed was BTBAM, but we were proud of her for sticking it out lol. Was definitely an awesome night.


----------



## Hybrid138

Jake was hosing bitches down all day with a super soaker when I saw them. Filled with jakesauce


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Kenji20022 said:


> Last night was incredible man, and Spencer had his Tonsils removed? Don't quote me on that haha, but something related to his tonsils was surgically worked on.
> 
> And I saw Jake too on the side of the stage during VoM.
> 
> Me and my friend brought his girlfriend to the show as her first metal experience haha. The only band she enjoyed was BTBAM, but we were proud of her for sticking it out lol. Was definitely an awesome night.



Did you stay for CC? That pit was rediculous and I wasn't even in it. Got close a few times, unwillingly, and got pushed around the area in front of the stage. Way to many assholes in that pit.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Yeah that was me, I usually play through the set before we play, also watching Veil of Maya rules!


----------



## Jonathan20022

dragonblade629 said:


> Did you stay for CC? That pit was rediculous and I wasn't even in it. Got close a few times, unwillingly, and got pushed around the area in front of the stage. Way to many assholes in that pit.



Nah I couldn't stay, I left in the middle of BTBAM. Which I kind of regret but no big deal, I've seen them before and I've already heard the new song.

I did hear alot about the CC pit, and you know there were people there just waiting on CC to come on so they can fuck shit up. I've never been crazy about Cannibal Corpse, so I saved myself the battle scars and the pain of exiting the venue with everyone else at the same time.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Kenji20022 said:


> Nah I couldn't stay, I left in the middle of BTBAM. Which I kind of regret but no big deal, I've seen them before and I've already heard the new song.
> 
> I did hear alot about the CC pit, and you know there were people there just waiting on CC to come on so they can fuck shit up. I've never been crazy about Cannibal Corpse, so I saved myself the battle scars and the pain of exiting the venue with everyone else at the same time.



I'm just going for the 'Riphery and BTBAM, don't care one bit about Cannibal Corpse, and if their shows are just assholes in pits then all the more reason to leave early!


----------



## I Voyager

If you go to Summer Slaughter and don't stay for Cannibal Corpse, you are making a terrible mistake.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Yeah, i'm not very interested in many of these bands at all to be honest. Riffery, BTBAM and the Faceless mostly, but i've never really given shit like CC much of a chance. I don't expect that i'll care much for the music but I think i'll be having a kickass time during most of these uber-heavy bands.

I saw someone on facebook post something about The Contortionist playing the Philly date (where i'm going). Anybody know anything about that?


----------



## Mayhew

I never turn down live music. It's always worth the experience in my book. Take Emmure for example. Their albums are terrible and they don't even have enough good songs in their catalogue to make one good CD but I've seen them live twice and they were one of the best live shows I've ever seen, so you never know.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I Voyager said:


> If you go to Summer Slaughter and don't stay for Cannibal Corpse, you are making a terrible mistake.



Seriously this.

Though I was avoiding being murdered by the pit or asses crowd surfing (And I literally mean asses, they kept getting shoved into my head and almost broke my glasses), that had to be one of the most fun shows I've ever seen. You can't help but headbang and growl along.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Couldn't help it, I had to leave cause my ride had to go also. Otherwise I wouldn't have left in the middle of BTBAM, I would have given CC a shot too even though I'm not a huge fan I still paid to see them. But oh well, I'll catch them some other time.

Seriously the worst bangover I've ever had haha, my whole body's aching.


----------



## bulb

Kenji20022 said:


> Couldn't help it, I had to leave cause my ride had to go also. Otherwise I wouldn't have left in the middle of BTBAM, I would have given CC a shot too even though I'm not a huge fan I still paid to see them. But oh well, I'll catch them some other time.
> 
> Seriously the worst bangover I've ever had haha, my whole body's aching.



take advil, rage harder next time


----------



## Polythoral

Misha, you always seem to make my day.


----------



## Sofos

You guys were fucking amazing last night. First time seeing you, and surely won't be my last. Here are a few pics of you guys I took last night:


----------



## sakeido

Polythoral said:


> Misha, you always seem to make my day.



wtf is an unbrohoof


----------



## ROAR

I brohoof Masamune


----------



## Polythoral

sakeido said:


> wtf is an unbrohoof


----------



## ESP_

Can someone post what songs Veil Of Maya and The Faceless play live please? I already know what Periphery is playing. I've been looking everywhere to find out.


----------



## SuRTiFy

ESP_ said:


> Can someone post what songs Veil Of Maya and The Faceless play live please? I already know what Periphery is playing. I've been looking everywhere to find out.



Go to Setlist.fm and search


----------



## bulb

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



HOLY SHIT! HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I am dying over here, hahahahahahahahah


MommMMmYYy AMm i PWwrteyy?


----------



## Polythoral

bulb said:


> HOLY SHIT! HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I am dying over here, hahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> MommMMmYYy AMm i PWwrteyy?



You are defining stankface.


----------



## metal_sam14

Did we just unintentionally find Misha's O-face?


----------



## Sofos

bulb said:


> HOLY SHIT! HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I am dying over here, hahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> MommMMmYYy AMm i PWwrteyy?








Yes Misha, yes you are


----------



## Tang

Dev is really going to have to outdo himself on _Epicloud_ to come out as my AOTY. PII:TTIP is almost note-perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Valennic

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> You guys were fucking amazing last night. First time seeing you, and surely won't be my last. Here are a few pics of you guys I took last night:



When did Jake turn Indian?


----------



## Bigfan

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



It's the virtuoso-face:


----------



## I Voyager

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



I thought Serj was touring with SOAD right now...


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Do you guys strap Jake to the top of the van when you're driving around or something? That's a serious tan.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

bulb said:


> HOLY SHIT! HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I am dying over here, hahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> MommMMmYYy AMm i PWwrteyy?



That is totally a "DAT ASS" face.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

This page is fucing amazing.


----------



## Hybrid138

I can't believe people are still wanting instrumentals. They have answered that question many times and on different media sites. The people asking for the instrumentals are sure to have seen them answer this if they are asking on whatever social media they're using. Bands aren't jukeboxes!!! Not just Periphery, but all bands. They create and play what they like. It's hard to like every single thing a band does but they don't write for you. If they honestly haven't seen any of band members say "no instrumental versions" then it's ok but I doubt it in most cases. 

For the record, I think Spencer is a beast monster and saves some parts from being looked over IMO. He is a great singer and cool dude.


----------



## hellraizer84

ill add a similar post here to increase my chances of nailing this haha (hope mods dont mind)

iv been trying to get this bulb/periphery tone on the axefx2 but im not sure what effects in what order are going on here,any help from you guys would be great!!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

hellraizer84 said:


> ill add a similar post here to increase my chances of nailing this haha (hope mods dont mind)
> 
> iv been trying to get this bulb/periphery tone on the axefx2 but im not sure what effects in what order are going on here,any help from you guys would be great!!!




First you might wanna aquire same kind of guitar with same kind of pickups... :/


----------



## hellraizer84

Kurkkuviipale said:


> First you might wanna aquire same kind of guitar with same kind of pickups... :/



ha well thats a given,sorry i should have elaborated then..the clean guitar is a split humbucker by the sound of it which i have,im more interested in the patch its self ie which effects in which order

i can hear reverb,delays and some kind of pitch thing in there but there is more to it than that,was hopeing someone hear had a similar patch or some advice on achieving a tone like this


----------



## brynotherhino

^ Sounds like the multi delay block to me...


----------



## hellraizer84

brynotherhino said:


> ^ Sounds like the multi delay block to me...



thanks man,yeah it does but has some other stuff ike some kind of shimmer and some kind of detune going on as it rings out...hmmm come on misha help out!haha


----------



## bulb

tits a secret


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

Hey man congrats, Ive been listening to periphery 2... holy shit its so fucking great man I think the whole djent scene should suck your cock


----------



## I Voyager

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Hey man congrats, Ive been listening to periphery 2... holy shit its so fucking great man I think the whole djent scene should suck your cock



Implying that it doesn't already?


----------



## Pooluke41

Everyone's talking about Jake, no one seems to notice Devin Townsend on the lower right corner...


----------



## Polythoral

Made Misha a new avatar today.


----------



## DVRP

Polythoral said:


> Made Misha a new avatar today.



BAHAHAHAH


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Polythoral said:


> Made Misha a new avatar today.



Okay, that made my night right there, holy shit I'm dying. xD


----------



## Cynic

someone finally has one up. p cool even though he's a bit pitchy


----------



## isispelican

pretty cool camerawork!


----------



## JosephAOI

Hybrid138 said:


> I can't believe people are still wanting instrumentals. They have answered that question many times and on different media sites. The people asking for the instrumentals are sure to have seen them answer this if they are asking on whatever social media they're using. Bands aren't jukeboxes!!! Not just Periphery, but all bands. They create and play what they like. It's hard to like every single thing a band does but they don't write for you. If they honestly haven't seen any of band members say "no instrumental versions" then it's ok but I doubt it in most cases.



This.

It pisses me off that Periphery's fans do this. They're being completely entitled assholes and taking advantage of the band's closeness with their fan base. You wouldn't see someone seriously telling Aerosmith for a vocal-free version of one of their songs, would you?


----------



## Sikthness

JosephAOI said:


> This.
> 
> It pisses me off that Periphery's fans do this. They're being completely entitled assholes and taking advantage of the band's closeness with their fan base. You wouldn't see someone seriously telling Aerosmith for a vocal-free version of one of their songs, would you?



i agree it is annoying. However, they have chosen this path of open communication with fans. This means that some 'fans' are going to make stupid suggestions, or ask for things that some may think are unreasonable. Its just the nature of the beast I think. You can't have it both ways. If they want to stay close to the fans, they will unfortunately have to put up w/ some nonsense from time to time.


----------



## Universe74

Polythoral said:


> Made Misha a new avatar today.



Looks a little like an angry 10 guy.


----------



## Winspear

Hey guyz who want instrumentals i found a way u can make ur own its real ez if your a good enginneer like me all you need to do is get an acapella and phase flip it against the track u can record the acapella urself but it has to sound the same but its easy 2 sing because the vocals are so bad


----------



## DVRP

Cynic said:


> someone finally has one up. p cool even though he's a bit pitchy




Brad is an excellent singer that's for sure.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

EtherealEntity said:


> Hey guyz who want instrumentals i found a way u can make ur own its real ez if your a good enginneer like me all you need to do is get an acapella and phase flip it against the track u can record the acapella urself but it has to sound the same but its easy 2 sing because the vocals are so bad



Or just ask Misha to make a version which has no reverb and in which all the vocals are totally centered. All of them. Then just remove the center channel and enjoy your vocal/snare/kick/lead guitar free version of porophoro II


----------



## hypotc

Or just LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I think continuosly asking Misha is way better way to deal with it.


----------



## JaeSwift

I was actually thinking of asking for a drumless, guitarless, bassless and vocal-less version so I can really enjoy teh br00tz.

Seriously, Periphery II makes them sound so grown up compared to their debut release it's not even funny anymore (and I REALLY liked their debut album). They sound like a complete entity rather than separate elements combined together. Why anyone would want to lessen the experience the band directly offers you is beyond me.


----------



## ittoa666

Just got back from summer slaughter and they killed it. They made the night.


----------



## leonardo7

ittoa666 said:


> Just got back from summer slaughter and they killed it. They made the night.



Im going to the SF show. How long is the Periphery set on this tour? Theres alot of bands playing


----------



## spawnofthesith

I don't think I'll be in attendance of Summer Slaughter this year  the Denver date is on my first day of classes, and I'm there pretty much from 9 in the morning till 9 at night. I suppose I could go and catch (maybe) BTBAM and CC :/


----------



## ittoa666

leonardo7 said:


> Im going to the SF show. How long is the Periphery set on this tour? Theres alot of bands playing



It's not that long, which was a bit disappointing. About 5 songs I believe. It's good though, trust me.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Fuck, I go online to buy tickets for the Summer Slaughter tour when you guys come to Detroit, and they just sold out. I just checked on them last night too, damn... Guess I'll have to wait until you guys come around again. :/


----------



## toiletstand

keep checking throughout the day some venues release more tickets on the day of. doesnt always happen but its worth a shot


----------



## Slunk Dragon

toiletstand said:


> keep checking throughout the day some venues release more tickets on the day of. doesnt always happen but its worth a shot



Thank you, I will try to do it and see how it works.


----------



## Guamskyy

I just replayed kingdom hearts and I just realized that's where the word "ragnarok" came from. I know it's from final fantasy originally, but still.


OHHH SNAP


----------



## jjfiegel

So I went to Summers Laughter last night (oh Spencer, you are so much fun), and they destroyed (and so did BTBAM, but this isn't their thread). Spencer sounded incredible. Insane. Even better than when I saw them in March. These guys are not only incredible tight, but they have fun and goof around with each other on stage too. They were probably the best act last night, but the BTBAM fanboy in me just doesn't want to admit that (though the crowd was surprisingly more into Periphery than BTBAM, and outside of Tommy they don't move that much so different stage presences and whatnot).


----------



## CTID

guambomb832 said:


> I just replayed kingdom hearts and I just realized that's where the word "ragnarok" came from. I know it's from final fantasy originally, but still.
> 
> 
> OHHH SNAP



Ragnarok is from Norse Mythology, bro.


----------



## Sofos

CTID said:


> Ragnarok is from Norse Mythology, bro.



what he meant is Kingdom Hearts took it from FF. It makes sense in the trilogy because Muramasa and Masamune are both swords in FF, and Ragnarok is also a sword in FF.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Cynic

Misha: "[Jay-Eye]"
Mark: "[Gee]"

Which is it?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Cynic said:


> Misha: "[Jay-Eye]"
> Mark: "[Gee]"
> 
> Which is it?



I say "Gee" 

Mraky Mrak is correct


----------



## isispelican

-ji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fat-Elf

Cynic said:


> Misha: "[Jay-Eye]"
> Mark: "[Gee]"
> 
> Which is it?



Yee.

Edit: Or just Ye(/Yi?)


----------



## jjfiegel

Oh wow, so we could have Juggernaut around February or March.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Fat-Elf said:


> Yee.
> 
> Edit: Or just Ye(/Yi?)



Yi?


----------



## Polythoral

There should probably be a Ruby Weapon, Emerald Weapon, and Ultima Weapon 3 part on the next release.


----------



## Sofos

I think they need to write a song about Pokemon


----------



## Genome

jjfiegel said:


> Oh wow, so we could have Juggernaut around February or March.



Juggernaut, or Yuggernaut?


----------



## Techdeath

Can't wait to hear Juggernaut. A lot of the songs on the demo definitely deserve studio justice.


----------



## jjfiegel

Genome said:


> Juggernaut, or Yuggernaut?



Jeegernaut?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Jägernaut?


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Jonathan20022

in relation to 3:18 hahahaha. spent a little time in photoshop trying to provide an accurate? Mraky Mrak.


----------



## Fiction

Mraks put on a couple pounds, Kenji


----------



## Cynic

realized how layered the chorus of facepalm mute really is. Love it.


----------



## Winspear

I never thought I'd hear a metal album where "Ch-ch-ahhhh.." would make an awesome vocal fill.


----------



## Riffer

The fuck? If the vocals were a little louder in the mix it would be a little better. My cover band plays the Call Me Maybe song and I want to literally shoot myself when we play it.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Periphery confirmed for Soundwave 2013. Oh fuck yes! Sideshow possibly?


----------



## 3074326

Riffer said:


> The fuck? If the vocals were a little louder in the mix it would be a little better. My cover band plays the Call Me Maybe song and I want to literally shoot myself when we play it.




This is so bizarre sounding. Haha


----------



## metal_sam14

Adrian-XI said:


> Periphery confirmed for Soundwave 2013. Oh fuck yes! Sideshow possibly?



Fingers crossed! I missed their last Australian tour with Tesseract, I wont be missing it again!


----------



## hellraizer84

bulb said:


> tits a secret



come on dude!haha no fair!well...

i will continue my quest even though you wont help!


----------



## MartinMTL

Riffer said:


> The fuck? If the vocals were a little louder in the mix it would be a little better. My cover band plays the Call Me Maybe song and I want to literally shoot myself when we play it.




Funnily enough, I actually enjoy listening to that song when it comes on. Some pop music, I can deal with. 

And I am most likely going to see Periphery this Sat. at Heavy MTL. I am damn excited.


----------



## Metal_Webb

metal_sam14 said:


> Fingers crossed! I missed their last Australian tour with Tesseract, I wont be missing it again!



You missed out on an awesome show btw 



As for Soundwave, Periphery are the only band on there I give  about, so I'll save myself some money this year.


----------



## I Voyager

Stoked to finally see these guys tomorrow at Summer Slaughter. Sold out show.


----------



## Housty00

I've been listening to all the old demos with Casey. Man it's a freaking shame that didn't work out. He's so good it's almost a crime.


----------



## Lianoroto

Housty00 said:


> I've been listening to all the old demos with Casey. Man it's a freaking shame that didn't work out. He's so good it's almost a crime.



At least he is coming out with an album of his soon, like promised!


----------



## isispelican

i wish he'd hurry up a little


----------



## Fred the Shred

Kenji20022 said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Some of the questions are pure gold!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Fred the Shred said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Some of the questions are pure gold!




The look on his face at the very beginning sums it up pretty well


----------



## Housty00

Lianoroto said:


> At least he is coming out with an album of his soon, like promised!


Where'd you hear that?!?!


----------



## I Voyager

The band was amazing at Summer Slaughter in NYC today. Killer set.


----------



## Fiction

Housty00 said:


> Where'd you hear that?!?!


 
I think its a joke


----------



## Lirtle

I just got back from summers laughter  and periphery killed it. The faceless' set got cut by one song which really sucked but it was still fucking incredible. I was hoping they would play mile zero and have Wes come in for the solo.


----------



## Lukifer

Bad fucking day, drinking it away...... but I got a new pair of Turtle Beach X12s and listening to P2 on it. Holy Fuck Erised is amazing on headphones. Thanks Bulb and company for making this song!!!!


----------



## TheBloodstained

Erised is slowly becoming my favorite of the album! I totally love Spencer's vocals on that song (...and the rest of the album for that matter)!

Been falling asleep to P2 every night since I got it! Easily the best way to go to sleep!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Lianoroto

Fiction said:


> I think its a joke



Sarcasm doesn't really work on the internet, hence why I added the smiley. 

As far as I know he is working on some space-opera thingy, but who knows what has happened since last time he visited earth.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Yargh I wish the Q and A after Mark's playthroughs hadn't gotten edited out. That was fun to watch.


----------



## VILARIKA

AirJordanStaal said:


> Yargh I wish the Q and A after Mark's playthroughs hadn't gotten edited out. That was fun to watch.



Most stuff that was asked has already been answered online, nothing new. Of course, one guy had to ask if an instrumental version of the album would release


----------



## AirJordanStaal

VILARIKA said:


> Most stuff that was asked has already been answered online, nothing new. Of course, one guy had to ask if an instrumental version of the album would release



Ah based on the tiny piece I heard after he played make total destroy made me think it was something more interesting than that. 

I'm assuming everyone formed a mob and beat the guy to death when he asked for instrumentals?


----------



## VILARIKA

AirJordanStaal said:


> Ah based on the tiny piece I heard after he played make total destroy made me think it was something more interesting than that.
> 
> I'm assuming everyone formed a mob and beat the guy to death when he asked for instrumentals?



Unfortunately not, but the playthroughs were great to watch in person, especially when it's a free event . I guess i'm the only one that's amazed that Periphery has made it into a Guitar Center! Doing big things .

Ha, I think I was the only one that noticed that it's become such an annoying question to read about. Based on Mark's facial expression, I could see he was annoyed about it too haha, but he gave a good response for it.


----------



## Tang

motherfuckin' Mrak. That BFR is mighty sexy.

EDIT: Scarlet. He makes it look so easy.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

A couple of weeks ago I was saying how I wish that Matt would have more videos... Then not a week or two after that, Matt is at the Meinl show doing playthroughs  

But lo and behold, the beasts on youtube are already getting ahold of the material, and Luke Holland is definitely a really, really good drummer and does Ragnarok TOTAL justice.

 

I can't wait for Alex Rudinger and Troy Wright to do some material


----------



## MarkPopkie

NSXTypeZero said:


> But lo and behold, the beasts on youtube are already getting ahold of the material.....
> 
> I can't wait for Alex Rudinger and Troy Wright to do some material


I was driving to work this morning thinking, "What would happen if BandHappy got so big that Matt left Periphery to devote all of his time to the business? Got I hope they'd pick Troy Wright."
Hell, I'd even take a fill-in tour. That would be insane.
Alex is such a precision-oriented drummer, but I don't think he does the "in-the-pocket" gospel style so well... 
I consider Troy and Matt to be on the same level in terms of talent... but the key difference is that Troy makes it look like it's not so easy. Matt slays but looks so laid back... like anyone could do it.


----------



## tbb529

MarkPopkie said:


> I was driving to work this morning thinking, "What would happen if BandHappy got so big that Matt left Periphery to devote all of his time to the business? Got I hope they'd pick Troy Wright."



I don't think it'll happen. At least I hope not...as incredible as my recent lesson with Halpern was, it'd be a sad day if he stopped performing to teach full time


----------



## Sofos

Newest shirt design:


----------



## NSXTypeZero

MarkPopkie said:


> I was driving to work this morning thinking, "What would happen if BandHappy got so big that Matt left Periphery to devote all of his time to the business? Got I hope they'd pick Troy Wright."
> Hell, I'd even take a fill-in tour. That would be insane.
> Alex is such a precision-oriented drummer, but I don't think he does the "in-the-pocket" gospel style so well...
> I consider Troy and Matt to be on the same level in terms of talent... but the key difference is that Troy makes it look like it's not so easy. Matt slays but looks so laid back... like anyone could do it.



Yeah, I'd hate to think Matt ever would leave.... But Periphery hasn't had a very sterling attrition rate thus far  Good thing almost every move they've made so far has been a good one!

And I agree, Troy has such a smooth ass delivery compared to Alex, but Mr. Rudinger is absolutely unbelievable - which is not surprising considering his mentor... 

The other dude to look up is Anup Sastry, the live drummer of Jeff Loomis/ SkyHarbor/ Intervals/ Drewsif Stalin and the Chimp Spanner U.S. tour.... dude is also fuckin AMAZING - gotta look him up to.. I won't be surprised to see him getting down on some PII playthroughs as well


----------



## Alpenglow

NSXTypeZero said:


> The other dude to look up is Anup Sastry, the live drummer of Jeff Loomis/ SkyHarbor/ Intervals/ Drewsif Stalin and the Chimp Spanner U.S. tour.... dude is also fuckin AMAZING - gotta look him up to.. I won't be surprised to see him getting down on some PII playthroughs as well



Dude, Anup Sastry is insanely good. I'd love to see some PII playthroughs from him. And yes, Matt does make everything look so easy.


----------



## MarkPopkie

NSXTypeZero said:


> The other dude to look up is Anup Sastry, the live drummer of Jeff Loomis/ SkyHarbor/ Intervals/ Drewsif Stalin and the Chimp Spanner U.S. tour.... dude is also fuckin AMAZING - gotta look him up to.. I won't be surprised to see him getting down on some PII playthroughs as well



Big fan of Anup.


----------



## I Voyager

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Newest shirt design:



Even though I just bought a Make Total Destroy shirt at SS, I *WILL* own this shirt.


----------



## Sofos

I Voyager said:


> Even though I just bought a Make Total Destroy shirt at SS, I *WILL* own this shirt.



I bought a pair of shorts at Summers Laughter . Am I the only one who thinks they modeled this shirt off of Fallout?


----------



## toiletstand

nope because thats what venus fallen did haha


----------



## Winspear

Lianoroto said:


> At least he is coming out with an album of his soon, like promised!



It actually makes me angry - then I remember I told myself I'd release music soon a few years ago


----------



## GazPots

Awwww man, i REALLY want to learn Ji, anyone have a tab for that badboy?


----------



## JosephAOI

^
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3108715-post1170.html


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone know if they're gunna carry the "fuck djent fuck thall" shirt online at any point?


----------



## The Buttmonkey

idk why you would hate on a certain sound, lololol



I guess they mean it djent/thall the way the fanboys mean it.


----------



## flavenstein

The Buttmonkey said:


> idk why you would hate on a certain sound, lololol



I kno rite it's like a shirt that says "fuck fart noises"


----------



## crg123

It crazy seeing Venus Fallen's stuff take off. Matt was a buddy of mine in Highschool he's a really awesome guy, kinda quarky but really creative. Glad to see his success!


----------



## right_to_rage

They absolutely killed Heavy T.O. Made my skeptical friend a big fan, and Spencer NAILED the set note for note with BALLS! People seemed to be really into it everywhere. 

It's too bad Misha's strap broke during Ragnarok (scary watching the Daemoness slip!), but he threw the strap into the crowd, sat on the edge of the stage and finished the set like a champ. Good on you!


----------



## eventhetrees

right_to_rage said:


> They absolutely killed Heavy T.O. Made my skeptical friend a big fan, and Spencer NAILED the set note for note with BALLS! People seemed to be really into it everywhere.
> 
> It's too bad Misha's strap broke during Ragnarok (scary watching the Daemoness slip!), but he threw the strap into the crowd, sat on the edge of the stage and finished the set like a champ. Good on you!



The show was awesome. Where were you? I was in the front, the strap break was scary!

Did you see Spencer fall during Zyglrox and get up and keep singing like a boss? 

Sucks they played so early but they had a great crowd and everyone was into it. Sounded so damn good!


----------



## JosephAOI

right_to_rage said:


> It's too bad Misha's strap broke during Ragnarok (scary watching the Daemoness slip!), but he threw the strap into the crowd, sat on the edge of the stage and finished the set like a champ. Good on you!


That sounds ridiculously scary then ridiculously awesome!


----------



## eventhetrees

JosephAOI said:


> That sounds ridiculously scary then ridiculously awesome!



It happened right after or before the breakdown with the rake at 1:47 ish. Rocked out too hard  He replied on FB saying he ripped the strap this time, but he's pulled out clip locks from the body in the past damaging a guitar ahaha, that's much worse and thankfully didn't happen from my understanding.


----------



## right_to_rage

I was on the right side of the stage behind the mosh pit with glasses and an orange backpack on. I didn't see Spencer fall down actually! It might have been slippery up there with all the rain haha. He sounded amazing though, mad props


----------



## Mayhew

Saw them on Saturday at Heavy MTL. Made it just in time for their set and they fuckin' killed it. Spencer nails the live vocals and everybody was super tight. Right as they were launching into the second instrumental intro two dragonflies buzzed the crowd and they were totla making sweet sweet dragonfly love to Periphery. Periphery, helping dragonflies get in on since 2012 lol.

My buddy who had never heard Periphery before the drive up there (and wanted to change the CD) agreed that they were the best of the day. You must of made a new fan because on the ride home he put PII right back in the CD player.


----------



## matt397

I was at Heavy T.O. as well and Holy Fuck, 'Riffery killed it. As has been said, Spence didn't just hit every note and execute what was on the album, he slayed every damn note. The musicianship in this band is on another level. 
I hold no weight to anyone's opinion about this band until they see them live. 

Oh and Misha, some bands came out throwing up the horns, some came out throwing up there fists in the air, I definitely did not expect you to come out grinning ear to ear throwing up the heart fingers, I lost it when you came out lol. 

Only bands at Heavy to hold up to Periphery (imo) were Between the Buried and me, Killswitch and Deftones.. Veil and Faceless were sick as well.


----------



## funknotik

The new album is fucking great, it's a flawless victory as far as I'm concerned! Also recently saw Periphery live in Ft Lauderdale, it was an awesome show. But some stupid bitch behind me threw a cup on stage and shortly after I saw the band convene and they played maybe 3 more songs then the set was over. Spencer was pretty pissed at the stupid bitch throwing shit. I wanted to punch her in the face for her being a cunt. But alas, I could not as I am a gentlemen. The crowd nearby was also pissed at her insolence, and her boyfriend paid the price for her stupidity as he was shoved and smashed out of the front. Just wanted to share the story, although it was a short set it was great!  Hope you guys come back to Ft Lauderdale! 

Also will footage from the show be used for a live dvd?


----------



## funknotik

matt397 said:


> I was at Heavy T.O. as well and Holy Fuck, 'Riffery killed it. As has been said, Spence didn't just hit every note and execute what was on the album, he slayed every damn note. The musicianship in this band is on another level.
> I hold no weight to anyone's opinion about this band until they see them live.
> 
> Oh and Misha, some bands came out throwing up the horns, some came out throwing up there fists in the air, I definitely did not expect you to come out grinning ear to ear throwing up the heart fingers, I lost it when you came out lol.
> 
> Only bands at Heavy to hold up to Periphery (imo) were Between the Buried and me, Killswitch and Deftones.. Veil and Faceless were sick as well.



Totally agree, everyone who sees them live returns a believer!


----------



## Loomer

bulb said:


> tits a secret



Mmmm... Secret tits..


----------



## Jonathan20022

funknotik said:


> The new album is fucking great, it's a flawless victory as far as I'm concerned! Also recently saw Periphery live in Ft Lauderdale, it was an awesome show. But some stupid bitch behind me threw a cup on stage and shortly after I saw the band convene and they played maybe 3 more songs then the set was over. Spencer was pretty pissed at the stupid bitch throwing shit. I wanted to punch her in the face for her being a cunt. But alas, I could not as I am a gentlemen. The crowd nearby was also pissed at her insolence, and her boyfriend paid the price for her stupidity as he was shoved and smashed out of the front. Just wanted to share the story, although it was a short set it was great!  Hope you guys come back to Ft Lauderdale!
> 
> Also will footage from the show be used for a live dvd?



I was so pissed at that cunt, I would have done something to her. I've done it before, bitches think they can get away with shit, but that's dead wrong.

I have videos of the Ft Lauderdale show, I got Zyglrox, Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy, and Ragnarok. I'll upload them as soon as I'm back in the states.


----------



## Tang

Does anyone know if Scarlet has anything to do with Doctor Who? I hear mention of the Master in the lyrics, and anything is possible.


----------



## funknotik

Kenji20022 said:


> I was so pissed at that cunt, I would have done something to her. I've done it before, bitches think they can get away with shit, but that's dead wrong.
> 
> I have videos of the Ft Lauderdale show, I got Zyglrox, Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy, and Ragnarok. I'll upload them as soon as I'm back in the states.



Cool def wanna peep it. Lemme know when you upload em!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Jonathan20022

isispelican said:


>




"BLEAAAAAAHGHGGHHHHEAHDASHFLADSHHHHHHH"

Well said.


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

isispelican said:


>



lol was the interviewer stoned or some shit


----------



## Polythoral

Amazing work tonight, everything was pretty perfect. Third time seeing you guys and you get better every time, one or the most entertaining live performances I've seen.

I miss the first time I seen you guys though and you were all at your table half the show and there wasn't a crowd of people. The last 2 times I haven't been able to find you at all Misha, haha

I EVEN BROUGHT MY FINAL FANTASY CHRONICLES FOR YOU TO SIGN BOTH TIMES MISHA. BUT NOOOO. COME ON.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

booya... knew that it wouldn't be long before Anup grabbed ahold of this album full steam

This man tears up PII like a machine... god damn. Probably didn't hurt touring around with Matt for a couple months to nail his style so well


----------



## Polythoral

Also, glad to have finally gotten the shirt that entirely encapsulates my feelings.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Polythoral said:


> Also, glad to have finally gotten the shirt that entirely encapsulates my feelings.



God damnit I wish I bought that at SS!!!!! But I'm pretty happy with the BTBAM tank top


----------



## Fat-Elf

Matt1the3Beast said:


> lol was the interviewer stoned or some shit



Couldn't be. Didn't touch the chips.


----------



## JonteJH

thall


----------



## MarkPopkie

NSXTypeZero said:


> booya... knew that it wouldn't be long before Anup grabbed ahold of this album full steam
> 
> This man tears up PII like a machine... god damn. Probably didn't hurt touring around with Matt for a couple months to nail his style so well




i wonder what's taking the other guys so long? Alex needs to take a shot at Have a Blast! he would kill all those blast beats... or maybe Scarlet - since he did so well with the Haunted Shores stuff in the past.

but what's left for Troy? Make Total Destroy? There's already so many playthrough videos of Matt... and this guy does all right, not exactly Matt's part, but good enough.  Maybe Ji? Nah... great song, but won't show enough of his skill... decisions decisions.


----------



## Pooluke41

NSXTypeZero said:


> The other dude to look up is Anup Sastry,


That guy is good, but his name looks like Anus Pastry to me.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Polythoral said:


> Also, glad to have finally gotten the shirt that entirely encapsulates my feelings.



Is that official Periphery merch or was it sold by somebody else/another band? I'd love one of those!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

MarkPopkie said:


> i wonder what's taking the other guys so long? Alex needs to take a shot at Have a Blast! he would kill all those blast beats... or maybe Scarlet - since he did so well with the Haunted Shores stuff in the past.
> 
> but what's left for Troy? .



Word... Alex would slay at any song he does off PII, however I agree with Have A Blast and Scarlet --- (keep in mind Mrak said very recently he wants to keep Haunted Shores alive... And Misha/Mrak already gave Alex the green light to being their live drummer) MUST.SEE. MISHA/MRAK/RUDINGER  He better remain the choice for Haunted Shores live drummer!

And yeah, Troy... I think dude should do Erised... He is one of the few who could easily dissect those CRAZY fills Matt does


----------



## Polythoral

Ninetyfour said:


> Is that official Periphery merch or was it sold by somebody else/another band? I'd love one of those!



Tis Periphery. The back has their logo.


----------



## MarkPopkie

NSXTypeZero said:


> And yeah, Troy... I think dude should do Erised... He is one of the few who could easily dissect those CRAZY fills Matt does



Yeah, I'd love to see him take on that ad lib solo, but the song is pretty straightforward other than that... 
Hell, why didn't I think of it before? Luck as a Constant would be perfect for him! It's got that very Meshuggah thing at 1:15ish that he would would just annihilate. And the double-kick/floor tom stuff would be right up his alley. Troy, wherever you are, get on it!


----------



## Somnium

Now I just need a shirt that says 'Fuck Periphery'


----------



## CannibalKiller

Matt1the3Beast said:


> lol was the interviewer stoned or some shit


I wipe standing up too. I also fold the toilet paper as opposed to wrapping it or whatever.


----------



## CannibalKiller

just throwing that out there


----------



## ROAR

How can I get a Fuck Djent Fuck Thall shirt?


----------



## prh

does anyone know if they ever ended up doing the competition winner song from the debut album release?


----------



## matt397

prh said:


> does anyone know if they ever ended up doing the competition winner song from the debut album release?



wasn't it a forum member who won ? Isan ?


----------



## ESP_

When I seen Periphery Last night, I caught 2 waters that were thrown into the crowd, one from Misha and one from Jake. On a more relevant note, Spencer is a mad man live. I don't remember what song it was but seems like he just hit a note that was high as fuck just to do it.


----------



## Prydogga

matt397 said:


> wasn't it a forum member who won ? Isan ?



Yeah, it was Isan, and last time I spoke to him, there hadn't been any progress. The competition was over 2 years ago, too.


----------



## anomynous

Rest of Summer Slaughter and the off dates after are cancelled.


----------



## 3074326

anomynous said:


> Rest of Summer Slaughter and the off dates after are cancelled.



*due to a family emergency

Hope all is well.


----------



## Pooluke41

anomynous said:


> Rest of Summer Slaughter and the off dates after are cancelled.



Here's the announcement.


*"Hello Peripherals and metal fans alike, it is with great regret that we must announce Periphery's withdrawal from the rest of the Summer Slaughter tour, due to a family emergency we are unable to continue onto the west coast. We also want to take this moment to thank all the amazing fans old and new who came out to support us on this awesome tour and we also want to thank all the bands we played with, Cerebral Bore, Exhumed, Goatwhore, Job For A Cowboy, Veil of Maya, The Faceless, Between The Buried And Me, and Cannibal Corpse as well as all the amazing crew who made this tour happen - we miss all of you and we had the greatest summer ever hanging and jamming out with all of you. -P:."*


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! What happened?!?! I was going to see them on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Projectdream95

Wow thank god I got to see them in time. Hope everything is ok


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Sending my love out to the Periphery camp, hope all is well. :c


----------



## dvon21

I hope that all is well. My most sincere condolences go out to whatever strife you may be facing.


----------



## ROAR

Seriously I need this Fuck Djent shirt


----------



## Dayviewer

Let's give it all up for Sponce on the first verse of this track he killed it!: MONUMENTS - Denial by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Also hope all is well with the guys atm


----------



## anomynous

I hope they put all the summer slaughter merch online.



So many awesome shirts, I wanted that Make Total Destroy baseball tee.


----------



## bulb




----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


>




Stop being so damn good will ya!  That tone is killer and I hope to hear that test clip as a full track, I like the riffing


----------



## isispelican

nice to see misha play drums!


----------



## Dan Halen

lol i dont like that guy..


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


>




wasn't this on your sound cloud recently? I SWEAR i've heard it before.


----------



## Fat-Elf

isispelican said:


> nice to see misha play drums!




"This video has been removed by the user." 

Edit: Well, you can still see it on his channel, but the link is broken.


----------



## bulb

It was out of sync, i uploaded a new one, but this is much better:


----------



## bulb

Aaaand here is a clip of my Mayones 8 for fun!


----------



## troyguitar

You did not just put up an 8 string clip as the 8888th post in this thread


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Nope, he did not.


----------



## bulb

No i did not!


----------



## dooredge

What planet does Misha hail from? He's surely not of this earth. One of the sickest guitarists ever, master producer/engineer...and a pretty kick ass drummer too boot! 

I QUIT!


----------



## Lukifer

dooredge said:


> What planet does Misha hail from? He's surely not of this earth. One of the sickest guitarists ever, master producer/engineer...and a pretty kick ass drummer too boot!
> 
> I QUIT!



My guess is Dathomir.


----------



## Miijk

bulb said:


> Aaaand here is a clip of my Mayones 8 for fun!




By the gods that is so fuckin groovy


----------



## flavenstein

bulb said:


>




I could see Chino Moreno adding vocals to this


----------



## Khoi

finally got down to covering the Luck as a Constant solo, in standard!

I'll say that it's my favorite solo of the album.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Khoi said:


> finally got down to covering the Luck as a Constant solo, in standard!
> 
> I'll say that it's my favorite solo of the album.




Solos*

Nitpicking aside, great playing. Pretty much nailed it!


----------



## bulb

When Erised off of Periphery II:TTIP was originally demoed, the song had a completely different ending. I felt that it could be better/vibe differently and rewrote the ending completely with and the whole band preferred that version. Here is a demo of the original ending for those of you who are interested in hearing how it COULD have gone. Enjoy!


----------



## Isan

I prefer that,but the other is great.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Aw man that's awesome, I love Erised!


----------



## Fat-Elf

bulb said:


> When Erised off of Periphery II:TTIP was originally demoed, the song had a completely different ending. I felt that it could be better/vibe differently and rewrote the ending completely with and the whole band preferred that version. Here is a demo of the original ending for those of you who are interested in hearing how it COULD have gone. Enjoy!




Much better. I love the "drum solo" part before the Petrucci's solo but the Petrucci's solo itself is the weakest on the album, imo.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Khoi said:


> finally got down to covering the Luck as a Constant solo, in standard!
> 
> I'll say that it's my favorite solo of the album.




My favorite solo as well, good job!


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## Cynic

hey misha i just got a fender starcaster and it rly needs a name would u pls??


----------



## Lianoroto

Cynic said:


> hey misha i just got a fender starcaster and it rly needs a name would u pls??



You shouldn't be making fun of mentally challenged people on formspring!


----------



## MaximumPezcore

Can someone give me some Casey Sabol songs? I already have his stuff with Periphery and Bleed Audio, and I have Illuminate, Remember, and We Are Legion (but in extremely shit quality, so I'd like a better one of that) but I've heard he's done some other stuff..?


----------



## isispelican

MaximumPezcore said:


> Can someone give me some Casey Sabol songs? I already have his stuff with Periphery and Bleed Audio, and I have Illuminate, Remember, and We Are Legion (but in extremely shit quality, so I'd like a better one of that) but I've heard he's done some other stuff..?




caseysabol.rar


----------



## MaximumPezcore

isispelican said:


> caseysabol.rar



You're awesome, dude, I really genuinely mean that, so pat yourself on the back, but I'm afraid I already have all of those tracks.. Did you misread my post?


----------



## cataclysm_child

bulb said:


> When Erised off of Periphery II:TTIP was originally demoed, the song had a completely different ending. I felt that it could be better/vibe differently and rewrote the ending completely with and the whole band preferred that version. Here is a demo of the original ending for those of you who are interested in hearing how it COULD have gone. Enjoy!




I like this better actually. Love the BT influence!


----------



## cataclysm_child

isispelican said:


> caseysabol.rar



Omg. Almost forgot how much I love this guy!


----------



## Scrubface05

For some reason that .rar won't open on my computer. UGH


----------



## Winspear

I have to use PeaZip for rars


----------



## matt397

7zip hasnt failed me yet


----------



## Tang

Jake got a new guitar and it's a looker! Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Khoi

I wonder what kind of BKP's are in there!

it looks absolutely gorgeous, love the shade of color of the body


----------



## ROAR

TITAN


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I prefer Chris Letchford's reaction to it personally 

http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif


----------



## Tang

Kiwimetal101 said:


> I prefer Chris Letchford's reaction to it personally
> 
> http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif



your link is jacked, so here we go!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Tang said:


> your link is jacked, so here we go!



Cheers buddy


----------



## GazPots

Nice, but i'm not sure i like the lack of unity in the hardware finishes. Apart from that i quite like it.


----------



## Solaris

Does anyone happen to know what pickups Jake used for the Luck as a Constant solo?


----------



## bulb

He recorded his half with his RGA420z which has a Crunchlab/Liquifire set


----------



## Housty00

Lolololol RGA 420! Get it? 420!?

I'll see myself out......


----------



## JakePeriphery

Housty00 said:


> Lolololol RGA 420! Get it? 420!?
> 
> I'll see myself out......



I can almost guarantee that solo was written and recorded 420 style *wink*

Anyone who knows me well knows I don't like flashy tops on my guitars all the time - everyone has those - same with black finishes but the thing a lot of guitars don't have is matte finish. I love matte finish. MmmmMmm.


----------



## ROAR

haha 420. Better re-up now.

HEY PUT THAT MERCH FROM YOUR TOUR UP.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## anomynous

^ that


----------



## kflem




----------



## Scrubface05

I have an LTD with a matte black finish, it's gorgeous.

Also, scatting in Juggernauts? His vocals have gotten so ridiculous haha. Hello black metal periphery


----------



## The Beard

kflem said:


>




Oh dear god 

That sounds heavy as fuck, and I certainly wouldn't mind if the scatting stayed with the song, Spencer can be the next Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Purelojik

The Beard said:


> Oh dear god
> 
> That sounds heavy as fuck, and I certainly wouldn't mind if the scatting stayed with the song, Spencer can be the next Bobby McFerrin



man i love that vocal line... so melodic


----------



## Razzy

Youtube Comment said:


> Lyrics:
> Launch your fattied remission, the loaf of green added wart. Lock it to ya broom bah bum, Lock it to ya broom bah bum. Don't you fucking think I'm better then you in water, swinging you on&#65279; a rake? Lock it to ya broom bah bum. Lock it to ya broom bah bum. This cycle of ice cream is driving me insane



Dear lord,


----------



## ROAR

what the fuck am I about to hear...


----------



## tbb529

Seriously, they are the best band around. I couldn't believe how PII:TTIP topped the debut and I feel like their future stuff is gonna be even better


----------



## Fiction

It's like sikth are back!


----------



## 80H

Razzy said:


> Dear lord,



that is the highlight of my day so far


----------



## Winspear

Goodies. Goodies for all


----------



## Eclipse

Tang said:


> your link is jacked, so here we go!



dem truths


----------



## Marv Attaxx

LEAVE IT THERE!!

Twist cover maybe?


----------



## matt397

DO A SIKTH COVER ! NAO !


----------



## Jackrat

Scatting=scat=shit


----------



## Heroin

kflem said:


>




jesus christ, that actually sounds amazing.

EDIT: does anyone know any songs that sound similar to this? because I actually dig this so much


----------



## Dan Halen

kflem said:


>




I hope Spencer doesnt get in trouble for this.....I'm sure he already okayed it with The Bulbasaurus Rex.

But it does sound incredible.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dan Halen said:


> I hope Spencer doesnt get in trouble for this.....I'm sure he already okayed it with The Bulbasaurus Rex.
> 
> But it does sound incredible.



Uhh, I'm pretty sure uploading that is something they made up together or at least it's been talked through... Or have I missed something?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Heroin said:


> EDIT: does anyone know any songs that sound similar to this? because I actually dig this so much



Any Korn song till this day.


----------



## matt397

Heroin said:


> jesus christ, that actually sounds amazing.
> 
> EDIT: does anyone know any songs that sound similar to this? because I actually dig this so much



Check out Sikth


----------



## MaximumPezcore




----------



## EdgeCrusher

Just saw this video, lol

No wonder why Misha and the rest of the guys are so good, they're fueled by Satan!


----------



## lobee

Heroin said:


> EDIT: does anyone know any songs that sound similar to this? because I actually dig this so much



Check out a now-defunct band called CiLiCe(try the track titled Mental Breakdown for starters). Daniel de Jongh&#8212;who is now the frontman for Textures&#8212;did some crazy vocals in that band.


----------



## TristanTTN

Here's my cover of the solo(s) on Luck As a Constant! I learned it all by ear.


----------



## Khoi

another Nguyen-er covering Luck as a Constant


----------



## MaximumPezcore

bulb said:


> we have a better idea for that, an app that lets you mix the volumes of the stems, so you can focus on exactly what you want to hear, or set up the mix the way you want
> might do that



So is this or anything similar to it ever gonna come out?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MaximumPezcore said:


> So is this or anything similar to it ever gonna come out?



Might have something to do with this: Jammit | The Ultimate Music Platform

At least it would be really cool.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Cutch said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This may have been asked before, I just kinda skipped to the end of the thread here. Recently I discovered a couple posts referring to a new version of "the Walk" with vocals re-recorded, like they were for some of the tracks on the Icarus EP. PERIPHERYS SPENCER SOTELO WANTS YOU TO WALK HARD | MetalSucks
> 
> I never had a chance to hear this on Myspace, is there any way for me to get ahold of this version of "the Walk"?
> 
> Let me know, thanks,
> Cutch



Anyone know if I can still find this version?


----------



## Dan Halen

I dont think so... It was on spencers MySpace and i Think that the only place that had it. I also did a look around for this "harsher version" on youtube and a couple of other places but to no avail.

no biggie though because i still like "The Walk".


----------



## bhakan

I saw in a interview with Steph Carpenter that Periphery and Animals as Leaders were influences on one of the songs on the new album. 

I think I remember seeing in some interview that at least some of the members of Periphery are Deftones fans, so I thought it must be pretty cool for them, to have influenced one of your influences.


----------



## Valennic

bhakan said:


> I saw in a interview with Steph Carpenter that Periphery and Animals as Leaders were influences on one of the songs on the new album.
> 
> I think I remember seeing in some interview that at least some of the members of Periphery are Deftones fans, so I thought it must be pretty cool for them, to have influenced one of your influences.



When the guys in Periphery read that they'll probably shit themselves with joy


----------



## bulb

bhakan said:


> I saw in a interview with Steph Carpenter that Periphery and Animals as Leaders were influences on one of the songs on the new album.
> 
> I think I remember seeing in some interview that at least some of the members of Periphery are Deftones fans, so I thought it must be pretty cool for them, to have influenced one of your influences.



Haha yeah we all absolutely adore Deftones and have since we were all in middle school/high school so its crazy to hear that. Stef is the fucking man though, when we played heavy MTL he showed me the new Deftones album from start to finish, and my god guys, if you only knew what was about to come out, they did it again!!


----------



## toiletstand

still waiting on that periphery and Deftones tour! *whistles*


----------



## VILARIKA

bhakan said:


> I saw in a interview with Steph Carpenter that Periphery and Animals as Leaders were influences on one of the songs on the new album.



You got a link yo?


----------



## bhakan

VILARIKA said:


> You got a link yo?


It was in Guitar World. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Scrubface05

Had a lesson with mraktakular today..was awesome :tup:


----------



## I Voyager

Heartist - Disconnected (Lyric Video) - YouTube

Does anyone else think this singer is totally ripping off Spencer's style?


----------



## bhakan

I don't think you can rip off someone's voice. That aside, he sounds a _little_ like Spencer, but not much.


----------



## Dan Halen

I Voyager said:


> Heartist - Disconnected (Lyric Video) - YouTube
> 
> Does anyone else think this singer is totally ripping off Spencer's style?



Dont take this the wrong way because your not the only one.

This is the kind of mentality that makes people have unnecessary "this band is better because______" wars. It does sound like he drew some inspiration from Sponce though which is cool. If i were a better singer I'd strive for that kind of sound or more of a Brendan Urie (Panic! At The Disco) type of voice. very melodic, very controlled, lots of Melisma.


----------



## Genome

Just quickly popping into this thread. I'm going to see Periphery in Reading on the 1st October.

I'd just like to say that if you don't play Erised or Have A Blast, I will jump on stage and key the fuck out of your Axe FX.

Regards
Genome


----------



## Fat-Elf

Am I the only one who doesn't care about "voice-ripping" or doesn't even understand how such thing is even possible? Honestly, even though that dude sounds exactly like Spencer it's not like it is his fault. I mean I can't see how he could not sound like Spencer if that is his tone. He is obviously as talented as Spencer so why shouldn't he use that talent? 

The song was pretty sick, imo. Maybe even better than Periphery even. Getting kinda sick of Periphery actually. Haven't listened to II in a month.


----------



## Cynic

He does sound similar to Spencer, but I doubt that he's trying to "rip off" anything.


----------



## bulb

yeah, for what its worth, a vocalist kinda just sounds the way they do, they can "adjust" within their tone and develop it over time, but you are stuck with the voice you have for better or for worse haha (worse in my case)


----------



## Fiction

Your throat doesn't have a tone knob?


----------



## bulb

Fiction said:


> Your throat doesn't have a tone knob?



Haha if it did I would turn it all the way to "better"


----------



## prh

its similar enough that i dig it cos i dig spencer's voice, and different enough that i don't really think of them as copying at all, so consider me now interested in this band


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

matt was at a drum clinic at a local music store, i wasnt able to go but maybe someone on here was able to see it?


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> yeah, for what its worth, a vocalist kinda just sounds the way they do, they can "adjust" within their tone and develop it over time, but you are stuck with the voice you have for better or for worse haha (worse in my case)



 your voice is awesome in I Lost My Lunch In My Pants.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

So Casey's dad turned out to be Steve Sabol, and Chris' dad turned out to be Ray Barretto... I wonder who Sponce's dad is.


----------



## Housty00

Steve Sotelo. I'm calling it. A working mans name.


----------



## 3074326

MaximumPezcore said:


> So Casey's dad turned out to be Steve Sabol, and Chris' dad turned out to be Ray Barretto... I wonder who Sponce's dad is.



I wondered if that was the same family when I heard about Steve today..


----------



## Dan_Vacant

JosephAOI said:


> your voice is awesome in I Lost My Lunch In My Pants.


I thought that was Alex


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dan_Vacant said:


> I thought that was Alex



Alex only did the last line IIRC.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dan_Vacant said:


> I thought that was Alex



Misha also did the autotune vocals in Absence of Air - OMNOM, which I found relatively funny haha.

Everyone can sing, you just got to be comfortable in your range and not stray too far out unless you're training your voice to possibly extend your range.


----------



## Meshusikthphery

had to jump in here...Wes' solo in Mile Zero is...fucking amazing. The clarity and phrasing, the way he puts those arpeggios together...just inspiring beyond words. There hasn't been a moment since I got PII that I don't re-track that solo 3 or 4 times when i get to Mile Zero. Misha, I presume he AxeFX'd that, correct? Just curious about the tone...I know 99.9 percent of it is in his hands, just wondering about the source tones/guitar/pickups. One can only aspire to Weslike tonality on that one.
Have seen a couple of guys on youtube getting pretty close.


----------



## 3074326

Agreed.. It's my favorite solo on the album. Wish I could write a solo half as good.


----------



## ShadowAMD

bulb said:


> yeah, for what its worth, a vocalist kinda just sounds the way they do, they can "adjust" within their tone and develop it over time, but you are stuck with the voice you have for better or for worse haha (worse in my case)



Hey Bulb,

I was going to actually take part in your vocal challenge, but the key of the song is way too high.. Even with a three octave range HA, Spencer must be quite high on the octave range or inject some sort of helium compound into his lowers.. When I detuned it, people said I did a good job with the vocal, but the song got all weird..

Loving your stuff, it's great you still have so much involvement in the community.. Just bought an AXE FX 2 as well and it was your song's that pushed me to buy it  It better be good LOL!


----------



## TristanTTN

Here's my cover of the Mile Zero solo. It's also one of my favourite solos on the album!


----------



## tm20

recently started listening to Periphery, love everything I've heard so far. just listened to "I Lost My Lunch In My Pants"  BIP BOOP~ BIP BIP BIP BOOP~


----------



## bulb

Take Off My Trance And Frak Me!


----------



## Hauschild

Love those remixes!


----------



## bulb

Need to rest up after that big battle?


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> Need to rest up after that big battle?




LMAO!!!!!!! Now THAT is quality!!! I see what you did there. And it starts with A


----------



## Tang

I want Periphery and Extol to be on the same tour together. 

Need it.


----------



## Khoi

Like Jake's new RGA7 LACS? Seen here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html

Pass a comment along to Ibanez, it'd be cool to see if we can get them to hear the community's opinion, and see what we can make happen!




JakePeriphery said:


> If you guys wouldn't mind dropping a message over at the official Ibanez Facebook, maybe we can drum up enough interest to make them consider doing a production version of this guitar. It will take some effort but I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility. Maybe link to this thread?



They've already took notice, and if we can create more of a buzz, who knows what they can do


----------



## ShadowAMD

Khoi said:


> Like Jake's new RGA7 LACS? Seen here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html
> 
> Pass a comment along to Ibanez, it'd be cool to see if we can get them to hear the community's opinion, and see what we can make happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've already took notice, and if we can create more of a buzz, who knows what they can do



That is a beauty, I'd really like one.. Actually Ibanez seem to be stepping up lately.. I got a 7 and it sounds really nice.


----------



## JosephAOI

Okay, list time:

Not Enough Mana
Luck As A Constant 
Tiger
Epic Fail
Chocolate Flobs
MAKE TOTAL DESTROY 
Breeze

Misha, come on. The rest of these songs need to appear on a future Periphery album.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Khoi said:


> Like Jake's new RGA7 LACS? Seen here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html
> 
> Pass a comment along to Ibanez, it'd be cool to see if we can get them to hear the community's opinion, and see what we can make happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've already took notice, and if we can create more of a buzz, who knows what they can do




Wow that's totally sweet! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sikthness

JosephAOI said:


> Okay, list time:
> 
> Not Enough Mana
> Luck As A Constant
> Tiger
> Epic Fail
> Chocolate Flobs
> MAKE TOTAL DESTROY
> Breeze
> 
> Misha, come on. The rest of these songs need to appear on a future Periphery album.



I agree 100%. With the addition of B=D


----------



## CannibalKiller

Unleash the Pwnies should be on Juggernaut or Periphery III


----------



## Fat-Elf

CannibalKiller said:


> Unleash the Pwnies should be on Juggernaut or Periphery III



Yeah it should but I heard Matt doesn't like blast beats.


----------



## toiletstand

Khoi said:


> Like Jake's new RGA7 LACS? Seen here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html
> 
> Pass a comment along to Ibanez, it'd be cool to see if we can get them to hear the community's opinion, and see what we can make happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've already took notice, and if we can create more of a buzz, who knows what they can do


haha awesome!


----------



## lava

Sikthness said:


> I agree 100%. With the addition of B=D



B=D would be awesome. Too bad Misha can't actually play it (as he's said numerous times). That would be hilarious if the whole band secretly learned it and then just started playing it at practice one day, and Misha wouldn't be able to keep up.


----------



## Dan Halen

lava said:


> B=D would be awesome. Too bad Misha can't actually play it (as he's said numerous times). That would be hilarious if the whole band secretly learned it and then just started playing it at practice one day, and Misha wouldn't be able to keep up.



that would be quite funny!!! but i think hed be a little miffed about it.


----------



## bulb

lava said:


> B=D would be awesome. Too bad Misha can't actually play it (as he's said numerous times). That would be hilarious if the whole band secretly learned it and then just started playing it at practice one day, and Misha wouldn't be able to keep up.



B=D is not out of the realm of possibility at all, it is just a matter of practice and since I have been putting a lot of work into alt picking as of late, it is definitely doable, we would all just have to practice our asses off haha!


----------



## bulb

Dan Halen said:


> that would be quite funny!!! but i think hed be a little miffed about it.



Haha I would be way stoked, that would be a nice surprise, and it would only make me want to get the song together faster!


----------



## CannibalKiller

bulb said:


> B=D is not out of the realm of possibility at all, it is just a matter of practice and since I have been putting a lot of work into alt picking as of late, it is definitely doable, we would all just have to practice our asses off haha!



Any chance of Pwnies being on a future release?


----------



## bulb

CannibalKiller said:


> Any chance of Pwnies being on a future release?



Not unless Matt has a change of heart, he really doesn't like blast beats haha.


----------



## CannibalKiller

bulb said:


> Not unless Matt has a change of heart, he really doesn't like blast beats haha.



damn. Not Enough Mana?


----------



## JosephAOI

Why couldn't he just rewrite the drums? I'm sure Matt could think of a way to groove it the same way but without blast beats?

And what about my list, Misha?!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I want Juggernaut to become a reality sooner. I've been listening to the old demo's a lot and i can't imagine how awesome it's gonna be after everything is re-wrote by the band. I think that Juggernaut Inertia with Spencer's vocals would be so amazing.


----------



## Fat-Elf

bulb said:


> Not unless Matt has a change of heart, he really doesn't like blast beats haha.



Man, that is just weird. Is Matt the dictator of the band or what?


----------



## Maggai

I think it's more of a democracy, and they try to use songs that everyone agree on?????


----------



## bulb

Fat-Elf said:


> Man, that is just weird. Is Matt the dictator of the band or what?



No, you seem to have a pretty negative view of things dude haha, need a hug?

We have blast beats in other songs and he plays them without ever complaining, but that song is mostly blast beats and we want to keep everyone happy. After all, we want to actually play these songs live.


----------



## bulb

Maggai said:


> I think it's more of a democracy, and they try to use songs that everyone agree on?????



There we go, rational thinking! *hi-five*


----------



## Fat-Elf

bulb said:


> No, you seem to have a pretty negative view of things dude haha, need a hug?
> 
> We have blast beats in other songs and he plays them without ever complaining, but that song is mostly blast beats and we want to keep everyone happy. After all, we want to actually play these songs live.



Negative? Haha, I'm positive as a positron, dude.  But yeah, I also thought that there is usually some sort of democracy thing going on inside the bands so if everyone else wants to play a song then one guy doesn't have much to say. But do things your way, whatever, I'm just bummed to see that one of your best songs aren't going to see daylight as a Periphery-song.


----------



## bulb

Fat-Elf said:


> Negative? Haha, I'm positive as a positron, dude.  But yeah, I also thought that there is usually some sort of democracy thing going on inside the bands so if everyone else wants to play a song then one guy doesn't have much to say. But do things your way, whatever, I'm just bummed to see that one of your best songs aren't going to see daylight as a Periphery-song.



There is something to be said for being compassionate to people and what they want to do, Matt is our friend and when he comes to us and says he would prefer not to play that we are understanding, even as a democracy. I don't see why that isn't common sense, but perhaps someday you will understand haha.

If you are still confused: There is a lot to be said for keeping people in your band happy!


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, this may be a question for you on Formspring but I thought I'd ask it here cause listening to B=D again made me think. How in the actually fuck do you write riffs? I know pretty much every musician's process is to just fuck around and wait till something cool comes out but everyone has their sort of "go to spots and notes and patterns". What I guess I'm trying to ask, is what are your typical ways to get something to cool out of your noodling?


----------



## bulb

When I stumble upon something cool whilst jamming, I record it and I have an idea of the general feel and "moves" that I want to happen, but it comes to life as a result of experimenting and improvising off of the general notes and vibes that I want, eventually the riff comes together in a way that I am happy enough to commit to and if I am lucky I have a sense of what I want to come next and I tackle that in a similar fashion.


----------



## Scrubface05

Anyone else think Spencer on Chocolate Flobs would be incredible?


----------



## JosephAOI

^I think I've legitimately mentioned Chocolate Flobs to each Periphery member at least 3 times each. I LOVE THAT GODDAMN SONG.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

When and where have you used blastbeats before? I don't remember them...


----------



## bulb

Zyglrox, Racecar, Have A Blast


----------



## MaximumPezcore

bulb said:


> Zyglrox, Racecar, Have A Blast



I don't really know what a blastbeat is, can you point out a section in one of those songs that has them? Also, I demand you or Sponce scream "HAVE A BLASTBEAT, BITCH!" right before the blastbeat part in HAB live.

_...Pun pun pun pun PUUUUUNNNN!!!_


----------



## skisgaar

Dan Halen said:


> If i were a better singer I'd strive for that kind of sound or more of a Brendan Urie (Panic! At The Disco) type of voice. very melodic, very controlled, lots of Melisma.


 
You win, just for mentioning Brendan Urie.


----------



## Scrubface05

skisgaar said:


> You win, just for mentioning Brendan Urie.



In the new Mothership release, spencer actually kind of sounds like him. Well, the whole track sounds PATD inspired.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yay, posted on Ibanez' Facebook page about the Jake's LACS and they said that they will pass the word forward to their team.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Fat-Elf said:


> Yay, posted on Ibanez' Facebook page about the Jake's LACS and they said that they will pass the word forward to their team.



Thank you!!


----------



## Valennic

JakePeriphery said:


> Thank you!!



If they release it, you should use your massive pull within Ibanez to hook your SSO fanboys up with a small discount.

Or shirts. Shirts that say Vanilla MilkJake.

I like the shirts idea.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Just relistened B=D because of so many people wanting to hear it become a Periphery song and... I couldn't freaking agree more, it's awesome!


----------



## CannibalKiller

Thinking about it, I'd rather the band advanced and kept writing as a band, instead of just learning Bulb songs.


----------



## drmosh

CannibalKiller said:


> Thinking about it, I'd rather the band advanced and kept writing as a band, instead of just learning Bulb songs.



given bulb's vast past catalogue, and the changes him and the band have made to his demo's in their last CD, I'm guessing going to be a mix of both for a while (based on which songs fit their collective vision and likes)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've also posted on Ibanez's Facebook asking for a sig. I say we overwhelm them with requests!


----------



## bhakan

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I've also posted on Ibanez's Facebook asking for a sig. I say we overwhelm them with requests!


I say don't request it unless you would seriously consider buying it. That would also be accepting that if it is exactly like Jake's, it will be really expensive, and if it is a decent price, it won't have ebony, BKP's etc.

I think it is best not to abuse the ability to tell a company what you want. If everyone starts asking for every single guitar they find slightly interesting, chances are they won't sell and companies will stop listening.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Makes sense sir.  
Then only send requests if you are seriously considering buying it!  
I'd buy one for sure.


----------



## JakePeriphery

bhakan said:


> I say don't request it unless you would seriously consider buying it. That would also be accepting that if it is exactly like Jake's, it will be really expensive, and if it is a decent price, it won't have ebony, BKP's etc.
> 
> I think it is best not to abuse the ability to tell a company what you want. If everyone starts asking for every single guitar they find slightly interesting, chances are they won't sell and companies will stop listening.



Just so everyone knows, If anything were to happen, I wouldn't put my name on a product I didn't think it was 100% up to my specifications.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah I wouldn't want to buy a sig that wasn't your specs. The Ebony Fretboard and BKP's are some of the main things that set it apart from your typical dimarzio/Ibz pup'ed rosewood fretboard Ibby. 
Also, those gold tuners.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Yeah I wouldn't want to buy a sig that wasn't your specs. The Ebony Fretboard and BKP's are some of the main things that set it apart from your typical dimarzio/Ibz pup'ed rosewood fretboard Ibby.
> Also, those gold tuners.



Oh shit that's the specs?! I love ebony and BKPs are awesome...keep it under $2000 I'll take two!


----------



## JosephAOI

Sorry, Jakey, I can't justify buying another black Ibanez


----------



## Breadmonkey

JosephAOI said:


> Sorry, Jakey, I can't justify buying another black Ibanez



Racist


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

It's Matte Black though, matte black is pretty sexy.


----------



## isispelican

love this song, hope it makes it on juggernaut!


----------



## Mayhew

Hell yeah it's sexy. I woudn't exactly call Jake's guitar just another black Ibanez.


----------



## JosephAOI

Misha, I really have you to thank for a lot of my songwriting style. Your approach to chords has REALLY influenced me and that idea of using a chord as a capo has made it's way into many of my songs!


----------



## R_Soul

Periphery - Have A Blast - Dual Guitar Cover - YouTube Hey guys! Heres my cover of Have a Blast, check it


----------



## MastrXploder

Question for Misha and Jake, Do you guys have any solid tips/advice for recording your stuff? I use Cubase to record and I just picked up some books on to extend my knowledge of using the program but I was wondering what your process was like. I read in your interview Misha from a long time ago and you touched on it but since you have obviously evolved in your writing and recording I figured I would ask. 

I've been pretty frustrated on where to go with my ways of doing it which is kinda a clusterfuck of random information I've gathered from various sources. 

Any advice would be amazing!!!! Love your music and you guys are truly models for people who want to progress with their music. Thats pretty big and so i say thanks anywho!


----------



## thealexkelley

heres a mash up that my buddy made with erised, its with the demo ending misha put up! sounds pretty good


----------



## Seanthesheep

Hey, where is everyone hearing these older periphery songs?

Like B=D, not enough mana, etc

Btw, cant wait for juggernaut! Any time we can roughly expect it for?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

mostly off of mishas soundclick


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Seanthesheep said:


> Hey, where is everyone hearing these older periphery songs?
> 
> Like B=D, not enough mana, etc
> 
> Btw, cant wait for juggernaut! Any time we can roughly expect it for?



Check youtube as well.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Seanthesheep said:


> Hey, where is everyone hearing these older periphery songs?
> 
> Like B=D, not enough mana, etc
> 
> Btw, cant wait for juggernaut! Any time we can roughly expect it for?



Also, you might want to search youtube for "B equals D" not "B=D".


----------



## Bauer91

Does anyone happen to know how long Periphery's set is going to be on the upcoming European tour with Between the Buried and Me (and The Safety Fire)? It's not a co-headlining tour, is it? So... about half an hour?


----------



## jjfiegel

It'll probably be forty-five minutes to an hour. Safety Fire will have around thirty minutes. I'm judging this the times the bands had on the Tesseract / Animals as Leaders / BTBAM tour last year.


----------



## Winspear

It's a coheadliner. BTBAM and Periphery both have 1 hour.


----------



## Bauer91

Source? I don't remember reading that it's a coheadlining tour anywhere.


----------



## Mwoit

On my ticket it's Periphery then BTBAM, but I'm sure it's a co headline.


----------



## Winspear

My friend knows the booking agent


----------



## Bauer91

Great! Still, this doesn't scream coheadlining tour to me so hopefully it's not just for the UK part of the tour.


----------



## MastrXploder

MastrXploder said:


> Question for Misha and Jake, Do you guys have any solid tips/advice for recording your stuff? I use Cubase to record and I just picked up some books on to extend my knowledge of using the program but I was wondering what your process was like. I read in your interview Misha from a long time ago and you touched on it but since you have obviously evolved in your writing and recording I figured I would ask.
> 
> I've been pretty frustrated on where to go with my ways of doing it which is kinda a clusterfuck of random information I've gathered from various sources.
> 
> Any advice would be amazing!!!! Love your music and you guys are truly models for people who want to progress with their music. Thats pretty big and so i say thanks anywho!


 
I definitely didnt post this.....damn roomates!


----------



## toiletstand

Summer's Laughter 2012 - A Tour Doc on Vimeo


Jeff Holcomb's documentary of the summer slaughter tour is online!


----------



## ROAR

holy shit that's cool


----------



## anomynous

In before fanboys are mad it's pretty Faceless focused






Which I have no problem with


----------



## Fat-Elf

anomynous said:


> In before fanboys are mad it's pretty Faceless focused
> 
> Which I have no problem with



Haha, to be honest I was wondering why there is so much footage of Faceless (or pretty much all the bands) beside Periphery.


----------



## ROAR

inb4 someone else makes a comment without watching the full thing.


----------



## Fat-Elf

ROAR said:


> inb4 someone else makes a comment without watching the full thing.



Was that targeted at me? But I did watch the whole thing.


----------



## ROAR

Just a joke brah!

Stephen Carpenter smoking and giving wisdom FTW!


----------



## Riffer

So what was that song that Wes was paying starting at 39:43? I recognize the fuck out of it but can not remember!!!


----------



## ROAR

^this


----------



## PeteyG

Fat-Elf said:


> Haha, to be honest I was wondering why there is so much footage of Faceless (or pretty much all the bands) beside Periphery.



It's really quite difficult to film your own band. 

It's natural to want to film or photograph the things we aren't used to, even if they're actually quite mundane, because they're unfamiliar to us and interesting. When you're privy to all of the minutiae and inner workings of a band, and when you're used to hanging out with the people in the band, it actually takes a bit of a push to see what it is other people could find interesting about the situations you find yourself in.



Back on topic, good work from Jeff for making this brilliant documentary. Gonna watch this quite a few times over the coming weeks I imagine.


----------



## otisct20

Just watching the parts of Wes and Keene playing make me want to practice even more  so amazing! 

Also its a very good job from Jeff. I plan on watching this a few times.


----------



## anomynous

ROAR said:


> inb4 someone else makes a comment without watching the full thing.


I also did watch the whole thing.


Almost the first 15 mins are completely faceless focused, then they're scattered throughout the rest.


----------



## Mwoit

That was a really well edited video. Ace!


----------



## ScottyB724

Riffer said:


> So what was that song that Wes was paying starting at 39:43? I recognize the fuck out of it but can not remember!!!




I don't know if it originated from the Goodfellas movie but it is most definitely in the film. Pretty awesome rendition of it by Wes.


----------



## 3074326

le sigh


----------



## gordonbombay

So, I'm sure it's been discussed but, I would love a live DVD in vein of the old Slipknot DVD from Periphery. Any plans on this?


----------



## Riffer

3074326 said:


> le sigh



???????


----------



## toiletstand

the song is the outro for layla. i cant see youtube videos at work so that previous post might be it haha



edit: it is!


----------



## Riffer

toiletstand said:


> the song is the outro for layla. i cant see youtube videos at work so that previous post might be it haha
> 
> 
> 
> edit: it is!


 
Ahhhh now I got it! I usually listen to the unplugged version of Layla and haven't heard that outro in awhile. I knew it sounded familiar though!


----------



## ROAR

LAYLA! Fuck yea, thanks 3074326.


----------



## toiletstand

heres the rendition that ended up in goodfellas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw9fsAP9GkQ


----------



## lobee

I definitely thought it was this at first.


----------



## VILARIKA

That fuckin' Wes Hauch, he plays guitar too good.


----------



## anomynous

*Peripherals! Bad news... Matt had an unfortunate accident yesterday and dislocated his shoulder! He'll be ok, but he wont be able to play for part of our current UK/European tour. Luckily, our good drummer friends, Mike Malyan of MONUMENTS and Boris Le Gal of Chimp Spanner will be stepping up to fill Matt's shoes for this run. Please send Matt your love, and expect him back behind the kit maybe even as soon as the end of this current tour! Thanks for understanding, and see you at the shows!*


----------



## Housty00

Could somebody post the time of the video where Wes starts playing that? I'm too lazy to watch the whole thing again to find it. Please & Thank You.


----------



## 3074326

Housty00 said:


> Could somebody post the time of the video where Wes starts playing that? I'm too lazy to watch the whole thing again to find it. Please & Thank You.



Surely you aren't too lazy to read and see that someone already posted it? 



Riffer said:


> So what was that song that Wes was paying starting at 39:43? I recognize the fuck out of it but can not remember!!!


----------



## Housty00

3074326 said:


> Surely you aren't too lazy to read and see that someone already posted it?



Ah, I seem to have read over that post, thank you my good man!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Almost had a heart attack when I read that Matt got injured. I taught it said they weren't able to play the first leg of the UK/European tour. Not good when you've booked a flight+hotel to see them.


----------



## Genome

Just got back from the Reading gig - great set. I have to give maximum props to Mike Malyan for filling in to such an excellent degree after just 24 hours notice. 

Matt's speech before the gig was pretty cool. I lol'ed heartily at the guy who shouted "DEF LEPPARD MANAGED IT!" while he was talking. 

As a side note, BTBAM are tighter than a witch's cleft. It's fucking scary.


----------



## jjfiegel

Did BTBAM really play Bohemian Rhapsody?


----------



## mikernaut

Jeff did a fantastic job of filming and editing that video together. It was better then a lot of dvds I have bought. You guys should seriously think about releasing material like this in the future. I'd throw $ at you for quality vids such as this. 

Side note- did Jackson sponsor this tour? Saw quite a few.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Genome said:


> Just got back from the Reading gig - great set. I have to give maximum props to Mike Malyan for filling in to such an excellent degree after just 24 hours notice.
> 
> Matt's speech before the gig was pretty cool. I lol'ed heartily at the guy who shouted "DEF LEPPARD MANAGED IT!" while he was talking.
> 
> As a side note, BTBAM are tighter than a witch's cleft. It's fucking scary.



Setlist?


----------



## Genome

jjfiegel said:


> Did BTBAM really play Bohemian Rhapsody?



Yes, the second half. They went off stage and the middle section played over the PA (the scaramouche bit) and they walked back on and kicked in at the riff, then played the rest of it. It was quite a surprise! And launching into Mordecai was quite a change up haha.

Setlist for Periphery, in spoiler tags in case some people going to the tour don't want to know: 



Spoiler



Ragnarok
Have A Blast
Buttersnips
Facepalm Mute
Icarus Lives


----------



## toiletstand

awesome


----------



## Winspear

It was sick! 

I'm sure Periphery will play more songs as he learns them


----------



## Dropsonic

Genome said:


> Yes, the second half. They went off stage and the middle section played over the PA (the scaramouche bit) and they walked back on and kicked in at the riff, then played the rest of it. It was quite a surprise! And launching into Mordecai was quite a change up haha.
> 
> Setlist for Periphery, in spoiler tags in case some people going to the tour don't want to know:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnarok
> Have A Blast
> Buttersnips
> Facepalm Mute
> Icarus Lives



Expected more songs from P2 that they haven't played live before, but nonetheless I love that setlist. Looking forward to seeing them in Hamburg on the 19th!


----------



## Metalma5ness

yeah i saw periphery last night, the set was great regardless of the amount of tracks they played, i'm glad they played Have a blast (my favourite off PII) and i got to meet Spencer and Jake


----------



## MarkPopkie

How is it possible that *no* videos have made it on to YouTube yet?? I've got to see Have a Blast live... I've especially got to see Mike filling in on that song!!! I can't believe they pulled that off...


----------



## NSXTypeZero

MarkPopkie said:


> How is it possible that *no* videos have made it on to YouTube yet?? I've got to see Have a Blast live... I've especially got to see Mike filling in on that song!!! I can't believe they pulled that off...



Yeah I can't wait to see vids of that... Mr. Malyan is amazing, and no surprise they chose him to fill in -you've seen the videos of Mike and Matt jamming together a year or so ago, right? Mike can play his chops all day long, he is so fucking good  On that note of his badassery, watch Mike's playthroughs with The Algorithm, he slays that shit.


----------



## The Omega Cluster

I really don't like the electro/ambient parts with clean guitars that seem to plague every song ending, like Oh you're in the mood? Let me arrange that...

Just had to say it. This reaaaally annoys me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Omega Cluster said:


> I really don't like the electro/ambient parts with clean guitars that seem to plague every song ending, like Oh you're in the mood? Let me arrange that...
> 
> Just had to say it. This reaaaally annoys me.



In the mood? Lmao, nice way to put it.

But no, that's been a key part of their writing style for quite some time now. Jake's responsible for the interludes, and I love them. They're a refreshing way to transition from song to song and sound incredible on their own.

You could always just skip them lol


----------



## bulb

The Omega Cluster said:


> I really don't like the electro/ambient parts with clean guitars that seem to plague every song ending, like Oh you're in the mood? Let me arrange that...
> 
> Just had to say it. This reaaaally annoys me.



Guys, let's all donate a dollar (or whatever you can afford) so we can pool our money together to buy this poor fellow a media player with a skip ahead/skip track function, all will be well soon my friend!


----------



## drmosh

bulb said:


> Guys, let's all donate a dollar (or whatever you can afford) so we can pool our money together to buy this poor fellow a media player with a skip ahead/skip track function, all will be well soon my friend!



I'll pay 15 to buy the CD back off him because people like him can't have nice things


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

drmosh said:


> I'll pay 15 to buy the CD back off him because people like him can't have nice things



Meh, why be so harsh at him? It's his opinion and he's 100% entitled to it. It's not like you should keep everything in your own mind...


----------



## jjfiegel

It's so easy to skip them it's an unnecessary complaint. iTunes even has an option to chose the time where you end the song so he doesn't even have to press next on his player.


----------



## The Omega Cluster

bulb said:


> Guys, let's all donate a dollar (or whatever you can afford) so we can pool our money together to buy this poor fellow a media player with a skip ahead/skip track function, all will be well soon my friend!



Why the hate, man? Can't I express my thoughts on music anymore? It's not like I said all was shit and boring as fuck... The music's good, but I don't like the interludes.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hate to come in the middle of this but...

Any live video's yet?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

jjfiegel said:


> It's so easy to skip them it's an unnecessary complaint. iTunes even has an option to chose the time where you end the song so he doesn't even have to press next on his player.



Jesus motherfucking christ, it's not a complaint. He's not saying they should've freaking cut them out just because he thinks so. He said he doesn't like them. He's expressing his opinion for christs sake. 

What's wrong with you guys, you're not allowed to discuss or even worse, tell your opinions anymore? You don't care to read them? Well, I do. It gives me a reason to think, (even if I disagree, which I btw in this case do: I love the interludes) which I very well think will make me a better person. It's also easy to skip posts on forums so why not do that? Open up your mind a little bit, it's called a "forum" for a reason.

It's like you always have to find one RIGHT way to think about things. What's up with that? Why can't you agree to disagree?


----------



## Jonathan20022

So about them live videos.

I need Have a Blast live, please tell me someone recorded it. 

In other words, drop the pointless conversation, we don't want this locked like the HAARP thread.


----------



## Genome

I didn't see many mobiles up in the air last night. It was quite refreshing, although now there are fuck all videos to watch...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Kenji20022 said:


> In other words, drop the pointless conversation, we don't want this locked like the HAARP thread.



I would have liked to hear the opposing opinion about this matter though, but maybe you're right; It's not the right place to discuss this.


----------



## Cynic

interludes suck, vocals suck. fact. fwm


----------



## anomynous

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I would have liked to hear the opposing opinion about this matter though, but maybe you're right; It's not the right place to discuss this.



It's the perfect place to discuss it. It's just some fanboys can't take any negative viewpoint or criticism of their favorite band.


----------



## Tang

Genome said:


> Yes, the second half. They went off stage and the middle section played over the PA (the scaramouche bit) and they walked back on and kicked in at the riff, then played the rest of it. It was quite a surprise! And launching into Mordecai was quite a change up haha.
> 
> Setlist for Periphery, in spoiler tags in case some people going to the tour don't want to know:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnarok
> Have A Blast
> Buttersnips
> Facepalm Mute
> Icarus Lives



Who did


Spoiler



Guthries


 solo?


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Tang said:


> Who did
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guthries
> 
> 
> solo?



I'm pretty sure I remember Misha saying that the solos were being divided up like so.

Guthrie: Misha
Petrucci: Mark
Wes: Jake


----------



## Lianoroto

Tang said:


> Who did
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guthries
> 
> 
> solo?



So, im guessing you guys are splitting the guest solos up amongst yourselves? Whos doing what?  | Formspring


----------



## Genome

Tang said:


> Who did
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guthries
> 
> 
> solo?



Mark played that solo.


----------



## Khoi

yeah, when I took a lesson with Mark, he was telling me that was the most difficult song by far, and that he was doing the solo. Seemed pretty stoked about it too, I'd be incredibly nervous if I had to play that live every night! Showed me a little snippet of his version, it sounded pretty amazing!


----------



## Scrubface05

^^ Took a lesson with him as well and he said he was playing it.
He also had Misha's 8 string Mayones to practice Ji on for the tour.


----------



## bulb

The Omega Cluster said:


> Why the hate, man? Can't I express my thoughts on music anymore? It's not like I said all was shit and boring as fuck... The music's good, but I don't like the interludes.



Haha no hate dude, I'm just joshin with ya!!


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Jesus motherfucking christ, it's not a complaint. He's not saying they should've freaking cut them out just because he thinks so. He said he doesn't like them. He's expressing his opinion for christs sake.
> 
> What's wrong with you guys, you're not allowed to discuss or even worse, tell your opinions anymore? You don't care to read them? Well, I do. It gives me a reason to think, (even if I disagree, which I btw in this case do: I love the interludes) which I very well think will make me a better person. It's also easy to skip posts on forums so why not do that? Open up your mind a little bit, it's called a "forum" for a reason.
> 
> It's like you always have to find one RIGHT way to think about things. What's up with that? Why can't you agree to disagree?




That's a big paragraph dedicated to contradicting yourself. You should accept all posts, including ones you don't like.

Plus I was just poking fun anyways, I don't mind!


----------



## Pooluke41

bulb said:


> Plus I was just poking fun anyways, I don't mind!



Are you sure?

You may secretly be...

...The incredible Djulk.


----------



## wespaul

hahaha

so many feelings hurt up in here

i need to check this thread more often


----------



## The Omega Cluster

bulb said:


> Haha no hate dude, I'm just joshin with ya!!



Alright man, whatever "joshing" means, no harm done 

For a moment I just felt like a christian preacher in a mosque lol.

Like... unwelcomed haha.


----------



## Mayhew

Back in the 1990's we used the term "joshing" when you're joking with someone. "Thanks for your input, NOT!" Or "That was a great comment, PSYCH!" would also have been decade appropriate. In other words Misha was just fuckin with you.

Damn you guys for not playing Have A Blast at Heavy MTL, just joshin (see). I love that song and Guthrie's solo was my favourite. I pity the fool (Mark) who has to play Guthrie. I'm outtie. Peace in the middle east.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> That's a big paragraph dedicated to contradicting yourself. You should accept all posts, including ones you don't like.
> 
> Plus I was just poking fun anyways, I don't mind!



I know you don't mind and needless to say it won't affect your writing on any level. Anyway, allow me to explain the contradiction. I understand that no matter how I explain, the contradiction remains if you choose to think it that way.

To me 'accept' and 'like' have a different meaning. In which case I can accept a post even if I didn't like it, or differ with it. I think I have to accept the posts existence, even if i didn't like it. At least that was the original point.

I actually wanted to hear the opposing opinion on my post as I told. The 'paragraph' in itself isn't a statement on "you shouldn't do that but to do this", but yet another opinion. 
All in all: It was just my opinion on the subject and therefore don't see a contradiction really. I hope that makes any sense...

If not, I guess I am just yet another irrational guy that one can't discuss with. 

Congratulations on 4k posts!


----------



## toiletstand

i just think of it this way. if you're gonna post your opinion about something on the internet be prepared to hear someone else's opinion on your opinion followed by somebody else's opinion on that opinion that is an opinion of your opinion on something.

opinion.


----------



## The Omega Cluster

Yes, and in this church of Periphery-worshippers it was foolish to think that people would be rational about someone having an opposite opinion than theirs.

Periphery is good, real good, but not perfect. Nothing and no one is perfect, and that is a fact that not everyone is ready to accept. 

Bands (and people for that matter) would grow so much more if people wouldn't categorize their work (or their being) as absolute perfection. Perfection is stagnation. Constructive criticism is the way.

And that's what I was trying to do, but tastes are different from one anothers. That I must respect


----------



## Jonathan20022




----------



## jjfiegel

I thought were just having a discussion. I gave the guy some advice so that he could skip the interludes.


----------



## JonteJH

Guitar Pro Songs


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Meshuggah writes with gp dont they?


----------



## JakePeriphery

Figured I'd chime in about the interludes, I'm pretty proud of how they came out and I think it's a personal improvement on my end writing and production-wise. I realize they piss off all the true kvlt grim dudes that just want to hear noodly noodly djent djent sputz sputz whirrrzle meedlely all the time, but this was the bands vision and they request this material from me thus making it the bands vision which is what you should expect from us at all times.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

JakePeriphery said:


> Figured I'd chime in about the interludes, I'm pretty proud of how they came out and I think it's a personal improvement on my end writing and production-wise. I realize they piss off all the true kvlt grim dudes that just want to hear noodly noodly djent djent sputz sputz whirrrzle meedlely all the time, but this was the bands vision and they request this material from me thus making it the bands vision which is what you should expect from us at all times.



It's definitely a unique take on the concept of interludes, especially between songs on a metal album. I think it gives a really nice flow overall instead of just SONGSONGSONGSONG....SONG. It's a more cohesive feel, and as someone who loves albums, not just 2 songs off of (insert numerous albums here), it's awesome when the whole album has a good flow


----------



## The Omega Cluster

RagtimeDandy said:


> It's definitely a unique take on the concept of interludes, especially between songs on a metal album. I think it gives a really nice flow overall instead of just SONGSONGSONGSONG....SONG. It's a more cohesive feel, and as someone who loves albums, not just 2 songs off of (insert numerous albums here), it's awesome when the whole album has a good flow



I do agree with you, but in my opinion, and it is only this, an _opinion_, instead of including these interludes at the end of a song, where they feel out of place to me, concentrate your efforts on one song that will have this feel to it.

I know some or most here will disagree with my vision, and remind me that Periphery is doing something different with this, and I agree. It's different. Good for you!

I must admit that they got better on the second album than they were on the first. The one that comes to mind is the one of Light, which I almost always skip (YES! I do have a media player that allows me to skip songs, but I usually don't use that function because I like to enjoy a song in its entirety).

So keep on it guys you're really doing a great job with the band! This what I'm talking about is only opinion, and I do not in any way have the vanity to believe I could or should make you change your mind. That is not my intention.

And also, I am not a kvlt grim dude that just want to hear noodly noodly djent djent sputz sputz whirrrzle meedlely all the time


----------



## bulb

The Omega Cluster said:


> Yes, and in this church of Periphery-worshippers it was foolish to think that people would be rational about someone having an opposite opinion than theirs.
> 
> Periphery is good, real good, but not perfect. Nothing and no one is perfect, and that is a fact that not everyone is ready to accept.
> 
> Bands (and people for that matter) would grow so much more if people wouldn't categorize their work (or their being) as absolute perfection. Perfection is stagnation. Constructive criticism is the way.
> 
> And that's what I was trying to do, but tastes are different from one anothers. That I must respect



To be fair, we don't really care about growing by anyone's standards other than our own, which basically could be read as not care about growing. We just wanna write the music we wanna write, and when the day comes when doing that just doesn't cut it we will do other things with our time, most likely something that actually makes us money haha.

In the meantime we will stick to doing what we love.


----------



## The Omega Cluster

bulb said:


> To be fair, we don't really care about growing by anyone's standards other than our own, which basically could be read as not care about growing. We just wanna write the music we wanna write, and when the day comes when doing that just doesn't cut it we will do other things with our time, most likely something that actually makes us money haha.
> 
> In the meantime we will stick to doing what we love.



That is how we distinguish the artists from the others. Artists will prefer doing their own thing over anything else, like money.


----------



## Mwoit

mate glasgae show is gunna be purr amazin' aye

go fae some deep fried mars bars and down some buckie for a real glasgae experience


----------



## Fat-Elf

So as you guyz (Periphery) asked where we (fans) want you to tour, I hope you take note and come back to Finland.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fat-Elf said:


> So as you guyz (Periphery) asked where we (fans) want you to tour, I hope you take note and come back to Finland.



I wrote Finland thrice. But still I think 4 votes out of 1500 (the amount of comments on FB at this moment) won't bring them to here  That would just be bad business having 2 guys on a show


----------



## Fat-Elf

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I wrote Finland thrice. But still I think 4 votes out of 1500 (the amount of comments on FB at this moment) won't bring them to here  That would just be bad business having 2 guys on a show



But what if those two guys buy all the tickets.


----------



## CloudAC

My asshole of a friend keeps phoning me, he's currently seeing Periphery at Glasgow. Wish I could have been there, hearing Have a Blast over the phone, sounds amazing.

Bulb, PLEASE, come to Aberdeen if possible. You guys have so many fans here!


----------



## Evil Weasel

CloudAC said:


> My asshole of a friend keeps phoning me, he's currently seeing Periphery at Glasgow. Wish I could have been there, hearing Have a Blast over the phone, sounds amazing.
> 
> Bulb, PLEASE, come to Aberdeen if possible. You guys have so many fans here!



No excuse! I've made the journey for 2/3 of the Glasgow gigs! They were pretty good tonight. Mike nailed the set. BTBAM are coming on now so I am off!


----------



## CloudAC

I just didn't have the funds  Seen em at Sonisphere and when they supported DT but my god id love to see some new material live  Hopefully you guy's will be at Download 2013!


----------



## Mwoit

Good gig. It seemed the crowd were more up for Periphery than BTBAM and the place was bouncing during Icarus Lives.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

CloudAC said:


> I just didn't have the funds  Seen em at Sonisphere and when they supported DT but my god id love to see some new material live  Hopefully you guy's will be at Download 2013!



That would definitely be a trip to England if that happends. Maiden headlining is almost enough, but if periphery were there too (with loads of other bands, too) that would be within the range of rationalizing the trip. If I could decide, Maiden headlining, DT (they have played in DL too so it wouldn't be imopssible) just before maiden, and periphery to 'warm' these guys up. 

I would literally shit strawberries and urinate honey after that. For a week. 

But these things never happend. Dreams never come true. :'(


----------



## Scrubface05

Mwoit said:


> Good gig. It seemed the crowd were more up for Periphery than BTBAM and the place was bouncing during Icarus Lives.



The place ALWAYS bounces during Icarus Lives lol


----------



## Mwoit

Scrubface05 said:


> The place ALWAYS bounces during Icarus Lives lol



That's true. It just seemed that when BTBAM, everyone in the audience took a load of depressants.

Major props to Mike Malyan for learning the tracks that quickly. That's damn impressive.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mwoit said:


> That's true. It just seemed that when BTBAM, everyone in the audience took a load of depressants.
> 
> Major props to Mike Malyan for learning the tracks that quickly. That's damn impressive.



They are always so boring, I remember when I saw them on progressive nation, 3 was on first and everyone flipped shit for them even though nobody knew who they were. But when BtBaM got on everyone was sitting down


----------



## Mwoit

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They are always so boring, I remember when I saw them on progressive nation, 3 was on first and everyone flipped shit for them even though nobody knew who they were. But when BtBaM got on everyone was sitting down



I'm pretty biased I guess, I thought BTBAM were great. But in terms of crowd rallying and being charismatic, Periphery had that in the bag. Spencer was getting the crowd up and down, and Mark was running about the place. Misha never came to my side (stage left).


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Mwoit said:


> That's true. It just seemed that when BTBAM, everyone in the audience took a load of depressants.
> 
> Major props to Mike Malyan for learning the tracks that quickly. That's damn impressive.



You do have to take into account that BTBAM are EXTREMELY proggy - aka nothing to really move to. I saw them at Summer Slaughter and I tried my hardest to headbang or groove or whatever seizure movements I make during concerts 
And I know their songs very very well besides the Parallex stuff (EP and LP) and I still had trouble physically getting into it. Mentally/musically my mind was annihilated 

Maybe the crowd had a simultaneous mind blowing?


----------



## MarkPopkie

Still no live videos? This is ridiculous.


----------



## bulb

Mwoit said:


> I'm pretty biased I guess, I thought BTBAM were great. But in terms of crowd rallying and being charismatic, Periphery had that in the bag. Spencer was getting the crowd up and down, and Mark was running about the place. Misha never came to my side (stage left).



Thanks dude, though to be fair if we had to play what BTBAM plays we wouldn't be able to move around at all haha, and yeah my wireless was getting some interference on that side of the stage, damn Euro frequencies hate me...


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> Still no live videos? This is ridiculous.



Ah I can explain that.

We are an NTSC band, but all the cameras/camera phones film in PAL so when they film us all they get is static.


----------



## WiseSplinter

^ They're region locking peoples faces now?! 
You need to get yourself chipped.


----------



## MarkPopkie

bulb said:


> Ah I can explain that.
> 
> We are an NTSC band, but all the cameras/camera phones film in PAL so when they film us all they get is static.



Hilarious. But seriously, it's like the tour videos with Casey. I'm sure they exist, they're just being hidden... In Area 51, I bet. 

Conspiracy.


----------



## Mwoit

bulb said:


> Thanks dude, though to be fair if we had to play what BTBAM plays we wouldn't be able to move around at all haha, and yeah my wireless was getting some interference on that side of the stage, damn Euro frequencies hate me...



Fair enough, I sorta wanted to come around the merch afterwards to see if you guys were around, but I didn't lose my (almost) front row spot for BTBAM. Next time!

Note, Nolly looks really angry live without his glasses.


----------



## jeremyb

bulb said:


> Ah I can explain that.
> 
> We are an NTSC band, but all the cameras/camera phones film in PAL so when they film us all they get is static.



And then that one time at band camp when Jake was de-interlaced


----------



## bulb

Mwoit said:


> Fair enough, I sorta wanted to come around the merch afterwards to see if you guys were around, but I didn't lose my (almost) front row spot for BTBAM. Next time!
> 
> Note, Nolly looks really angry live without his glasses.



We all came to merch!


----------



## Cynic

MarkPopkie said:


> Hilarious. But seriously, it's like the tour videos with Casey. I'm sure they exist, they're just being hidden... In Area 51, I bet.
> 
> Conspiracy.



Gosnell had a video or two on his YouTube account, but set them to private.


----------



## isispelican

bulb please convince casey to stop partying and release the damn record


----------



## MarkPopkie

Cynic said:


> Gosnell had a video or two on his YouTube account, but set them to private.



yeah, that's kind of what I was referring to... i asked him for permission, but never heard back.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Scrubface05 said:


> The place ALWAYS bounces during Icarus Lives lol



holyshit lol yea. I remeber when I saw them at heavy TO. the place exploded during Icarus and The Walk. (or maybe just the area I was in  )

almost caught mishas strap that broke off his daemoness too, a guy who was like 1.5-2 feet away from me got it instead


----------



## Cynic

MarkPopkie said:


> yeah, that's kind of what I was referring to... i asked him for permission, but never heard back.



I wouldn't worry about it. The audio wasn't too good on them anyways.


----------



## Bauer91

Found one:


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Bauer91 said:


> Found one:




I would so love to see, just out of curiosity (and as a drummer), a drum cam from the whoever guy's playing drums for the gig now. Just to see his performance and how it differs from Matt's playing. Would be really interesting!


----------



## Mwoit

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I would so love to see, just out of curiosity (and as a drummer), a drum cam from the whoever guy's playing drums for the gig now. Just to see his performance and how it differs from Matt's playing. Would be really interesting!



It's Mike Malyan from Monuments / The Algorithm. He nailed the tracks bar a few sliip ups, but overall I thought he was great.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Bauer91 said:


> Found one:




'bout fucking time!!! thank you

Mike did a great job on such short notice... it's good to have talented friends, eh?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Mwoit said:


> It's Mike Malyan from Monuments / The Algorithm. He nailed the tracks bar a few sliip ups, but overall I thought he was great.



Yea, I'm pretty sure he knows his shit and that he can certainly play the songs, as in he can hit the drums at the right time (which is more than enough to fill Matt out for now!), but I'm more interested on how he did it. Phrasing and all that if you catch my point.

Looking forward to seeing more live videos from you guys!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Idk how people sets so fast. I cant memorize songs for shit


----------



## brector

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Idk how people sets so fast. I cant memorize songs for shit



You and me both!! If I don't keep playing a song, I forget it.

-Brian


----------



## isispelican




----------



## isispelican

looks like mike pulled it off nicely!


----------



## Jonathan20022




----------



## Ocara-Jacob

YES Thank you for posting that. Made my day.


----------



## R_Soul

Mark fuckin nailed the guthrie solo!


----------



## anomynous

Dat performance.








Seven String collectively demands Have a Blast to b e played on the next US tour.


----------



## Jonathan20022

anomynous said:


> Dat performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven String collectively demands Have a Blast to b e played on the next US tour.



I demand a headliner that has a setlist as long as an hour. I seriously want to see most of PII get played live, and Racecar. I couldn't make the drive up to Tampa when they hit Florida on the Frak The Gods tour, and I kick myself everyday for it haha. I wouldn't mind, cause I went to Orlando to see them Protest and Jeff, but that was a 2 1/2 hour drive compared to the 5-5 1/2 hour drive to Tampa.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I saw you guys in Manchester on Friday and I was wondering... What's the funky piece of equipment Nolly had on the nut of his bass?


----------



## PeteyG

I was at the Bristol show yesterday, and the guys were saying they felt it was an off night, but it was amazing. Crowd was much smaller than their last appearance in Bristol which really bummed me out, and was quite docile until the last two songs which sucked for the band but oh well.

Also here's a snap my girlfriend got of Misha.







She got some other greats, but this one stood out. That guitar is just so sparkly.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

That picture is majestic. That's all I have to say about it because it left me almost speechless.


----------



## Maggai

Ah great picture of that guitar, soo sparkly!


----------



## Rook

Seeing the riffery in Southampton tonight, should be good. Misha, will you be around for a chat?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Flew over from Ireland to the Bristol show last night. It was awesome, got to meet and chat with all the lads afterwards. Hopefully I'll catch them again at one of the european festivals next summer.


----------



## anomynous

So after looking at older pictures of Periphery...........I can say Spencer looks almost like a completely different person with facial hair & the mohawk.







Yes, this deserved to be posted.


----------



## Fat-Elf

What the hell. I just read from Spencer's FB that their bus exploded or something. 

Edit: Holy hell! They weren't kidding. 





-Misha's FB (I hope you don't mind posting this)


----------



## Genome

Fuck!


----------



## isispelican

they are okay and the tour will not be affected so no worries


----------



## Fluxx

You know what gets me? They posted about this fire allover facebook and instead of supporting the band or wishing them well, people opt to make "safety fire" jokes. Seriously people, I appreciate a sarcastic sense of humour as much as anyone, but immediately after the band was almost incinerated isn't really the best time is it? I guess i'm turning into an old man for thinking so...


----------



## Fiction

Eh, nobody was hurt, they displayed that they were fine and they're not exactly the most serious bunch of band members, I don't think they would mind the safety fire jokes


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Ok, time for bad stuff to stop happening to you guys. I'm guessing insurance is covering the bus but that is still really scary stuff. 

Thankfully you guys are ok, now that we established that is all the gear ok? I'm assuming someone was practicing a solo or spencer was doing some vocal warm ups and the bus was just overwhelmed.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

AirJordanStaal said:


> Ok, time for bad stuff to stop happening to you guys. I'm guessing insurance is covering the bus but that is still really scary stuff.
> 
> Thankfully you guys are ok, now that we established that is all the gear ok? I'm assuming someone was practicing a solo or spencer was doing some vocal warm ups and the bus was just overwhelmed.



This. I don't remember one tour of you guys where nothing bad happened to you guys. Jakes finger and Matts shoulder and the performance problems in EU (I remember you had laptop issues at least in Finland... maybe Germany too, am I right?) and Spencer getting whatever flu there is. Can't really do much than hope all the best for you since you've absolutely done anything bad.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Europe is trying to kill us. We have no idea why.


----------



## Lianoroto

JakePeriphery said:


> Europe is trying to kill us. We have no idea why.



Europe knows that you are too good for this world. Better flee in Casey's interstellar traveling device before it is too late!


----------



## vampiregenocide

JakePeriphery said:


> Europe is trying to kill us. We have no idea why.



It does tend to do that. I blame the French.


----------



## Tang

I'm gonna go and say PII:TTIP is in the running for my AOTY. I think I enjoy it more than Epicloud..


----------



## zebutcher24

Hay guys !


I was wondering what does the expression "mon the light" means; I spend my time listening to Periphery ! But in France you know, we just know the basic things to know about english
Oh and sorry about coming into your discussion but I don't understand all you are saying so I apologize if this is not the place and the moment to ask my question


----------



## bhakan

zebutcher24 said:


> Hay guys !
> 
> 
> I was wondering what does the expression "mon the light" means; I spend my time listening to Periphery ! But in France you know, we just know the basic things to know about english
> Oh and sorry about coming into your discussion but I don't understand all you are saying so I apologize if this is not the place and the moment to ask my question


I think you misheard something, what song is it from? (I'm assuming it's from a Periphery song)


----------



## zebutcher24

Oh sorry, when I was saying that I was evrytime listening to Periphery it was to say in general but I saw this expression on a Periphery tee-shirt:


Periphery - Periphery Mon The Riff T-Shirt (Black) | Firebrandstore - Hundreds of Music Merchandise and branded goods
(you can click on te backe on the tee-shirt to see it)

I was thinking it was a metal expression to say "make it rough" or somethin like that but I prefer to ask you


----------



## matt397

zebutcher24 said:


> Hay guys !
> 
> 
> I was wondering what does the expression "mon the light" means;



Misha's actually Rastafarian, It's a jamaican expression for when a guy asks another guy for a lighter. i.e, "Hey mon, the light, I need a light"


----------



## bhakan

I've never heard of that saying before, and English is my native language . It's probably some inside joke for Periphery. Maybe Misha or Jake will answer.


----------



## zebutcher24

Probably !

But us too now ! 


Thanks a lot guys !


----------



## PeteyG

bhakan said:


> I've never heard of that saying before, and English is my native language . It's probably some inside joke for Periphery. Maybe Misha or Jake will answer.



Pretty sure saying "Mon the ..." is a Scottish thing, I remember back in the days at a Biffy Clyro show I attended in Scotland there were chants of "Mon the Biffy".


----------



## Mwoit

PeteyG said:


> Pretty sure saying "Mon the ..." is a Scottish thing, I remember back in the days at a Biffy Clyro show I attended in Scotland there were chants of "Mon the Biffy".



Yes, this is the corrrect answer. Is it really only Scotland?


----------



## tbb529

Can't wait for live videos with Boris le Gal, the dude grooves hard, and it'll be interesting to see what he plays different from Matt.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

PeteyG said:


> Pretty sure saying "Mon the ..." is a Scottish thing, I remember back in the days at a Biffy Clyro show I attended in Scotland there were chants of "Mon the Biffy".



Could also be someone saying "I'm on" very quickly. Just think about it.

'mmon the light!"


----------



## Winspear

Forgot to mention that when I saw Periphery on this tour they sounded absolutely fantastic. Huge _and_ clear. When I've seen them before, it's always been clear but kinda a thin sound (mainly in the guitars) compared to the other bands. Actually really want to go to the show in London too but have work


----------



## Genome




----------



## Slunk Dragon

^Fucking pro


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Oh my god yes.


----------



## anomynous

I had to buy it.




I was powerless to turn it away.


----------



## JonteJH

Are you kidding me?


----------



## CannibalKiller

JonteJH said:


> Are you kidding me?



gooby plz


----------



## Fat-Elf

Edit: Ugh, whatever. I don't want to get another bunch of neg-reps for a hasty comment..


----------



## JonteJH

Fuck djent, fuck thall. Actually is Dol..... bad tshirts


----------



## sahaal

I am terribly upset that Allinmerch has never been able to properly process any of the payments I've attempted to make and this one was no different. allinmerch acualy is dolan.


----------



## splinter8451

Oh my god what a horrible shirt bunch of assholes I'm so mad they would make a shirt with Dolan graphics on it for people who find that funny and would pay money for it bunch of low IQ mouth breathers.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## MartinMTL

splinter8451 said:


> Oh my god what a horrible shirt bunch of assholes I'm so mad they would make a shirt with Dolan graphics on it for people who find that funny and would pay money for it bunch of low IQ mouth breathers.



It is unfortunate that you get so angry about such things. 

On a side note, I find that shirt absolutely hilarious.


----------



## CannibalKiller




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

isispelican said:


>




My dreams have come true! Thank you, whoever shot this and whoever uploaded this and you who posted it here!

E: Just finished watching this and now I think Mike Malayan is a fucking beast and an awesome drummer! Great drumming all the way through, he's got be doing Matt proud with that!


----------



## bulb

JonteJH said:


> Fuck djent, fuck thall. Actually is Dol..... bad tshirts



care more plz


----------



## CannibalKiller

Dolan 2012


----------



## Jonathan20022

CannibalKiller said:


>




Those videos are completely crap, the guy behind the channel's just riding Drewsif's train and abusing it by adding it to every instrumental on PI. Most of them sound completely terrible.


----------



## splinter8451

MartinMTL said:


> It is unfortunate that you get so angry about such things.
> 
> On a side note, I find that shirt absolutely hilarious.



Just in case some people couldn't tell, sarcasm was on full blast when I posted that. 

I think the shirt is funny as shit


----------



## ROAR

It's a sad world where you have to say you're being sarcastic.
I don't think Johnathon Swift would have ever added "I'm just being sarcastic bro,"
just so he wouldn't butthurt someone.

PS Mike Malyan slays


----------



## anomynous

PRphy 2: Di tiem tz dolan


----------



## bulb

Kenji20022 said:


> Those videos are completely crap, the guy behind the channel's just riding Drewsif's train and abusing it by adding it to every instrumental on PI. Most of them sound completely terrible.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I can see why someone would find it funny the first time (I didn't though), but Gsus, how many times does he have to 'tell a joke' anyway?


----------



## Ninetyfour

About that channel in general, does the guy even get permission to put stuff up, or does he just take people's content and claim all the credit for it? I asked this myself in the comments, but he decided to delete my question as well as similar remarks by others.


----------



## MartinMTL

splinter8451 said:


> Just in case some people couldn't tell, sarcasm was on full blast when I posted that.
> 
> I think the shirt is funny as shit



haha, my meter must have been broken when I read it first. I seriously have seen people get that pissed about those things though, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## SD83

bulb said:


> Agreed 100%


9:44 PM... didn't you just leave the stage by that time?


----------



## bulb

SD83 said:


> 9:44 PM... didn't you just leave the stage by that time?



Haha stalking much? 
But seriously, we usually are on around 7 or 8, so usually have settled in and got my wifi by then if you must know hehe.


----------



## SD83

bulb said:


> Haha stalking much?
> But seriously, we usually are on around 7 or 8, so usually have settled in and got my wifi by then if you must know hehe.


I wouldn't call it stalking, I just happened to be at the show


----------



## bulb

Ninetyfour said:


> About that channel in general, does the guy even get permission to put stuff up, or does he just take people's content and claim all the credit for it? I asked this myself in the comments, but he decided to delete my question as well as similar remarks by others.



He's a fan who decided to start a youtube fan page, unfortunately with a channel name like Periphery TV a lot of people think it's our page...
And yeah, Drewsif's Gangnam thing was funny and went a bit viral, but doing every other Periphery song is not funny at all sadly...


----------



## JonteJH

bulb said:


> care more plz



>hurted?
>pls


----------



## kylendm

Even my girlfriend is a fan.


----------



## Dropsonic

kylendm said:


> Even my girlfriend is a fan.



MARRY HER!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Agreed that the Gangnam Style stuff needs to stop now. The one with New Groove worked, and worked well, which is why it's so awesome. That one - no. That's a bad track, and the guy who made it should feel bad.


----------



## Cynic

ow my gangnam


----------



## TheBloodstained

Thanks for kicking my ass in Copenhagen yesterday! 
It was my first Periphery concert, and god damn it was good!

I wanted to say hello to Misha and Mark after the show, but me and my fellow had a long drive home, so we kinda rushed out. Hopefully I'll get another chance to talk to you guys 

When Matt is back on his feet you should do a show as headliner here in Denmark - that would be one should I wouldn't miss for anything! <3

A friend of mine recorded some of the last song. I was too busy partying up front so I didn't get to record anything! 


But I did get a few pictures


----------



## cronux

TheBloodstained said:


>



I'm gonna ask a dumb question here but... is that a fanned fret bass?


----------



## metal_sam14

cronux said:


> I'm gonna ask a dumb question here but... is that a fanned fret bass?



Yup! It's a dingwall combustion: Combustion | Dingwall Guitars


----------



## toiletstand

edit: what he said

yes!

dingwall combustion


----------



## VILARIKA

cronux said:


> I'm gonna ask a dumb question here but... is that a fanned fret bass?



Yah

EDIT: Damn,  x2


----------



## cronux

hmh, interesting


----------



## TheBloodstained

cronux said:


> I'm gonna ask a dumb question here but... is that a fanned fret bass?


Like the other said a Dingwall bass 
I think Nolly had 2 of them. Misha had brought his sexy Deamoness with the broken light bulb inlay, his sparkly blue Jackson and his Blackmachine (photo). Jake was rocking his new Custom Ibanez and some sort of prestige Ibanez and Mark was using his EBMM JP7. That's the guitars that I saw, and it's highly likely that I've missed some! Couldn't get my eyes of Misha's axes!


----------



## cronux

i looked at that pic and the first thing that went through my head was - if that was really a fanned fret bass why in the name of god would someone need it?

then i thought - a fanned fret bass...hmh...solos...hmh...higher register...hmh...looks nice...hmh...not bad


----------



## bulb

cronux said:


> i looked at that pic and the first thing that went through my head was - if that was really a fanned fret bass why in the name of god would someone need it?
> 
> then i thought - a fanned fret bass...hmh...solos...hmh...higher register...hmh...looks nice...hmh...not bad



It's not for the higher register, it is fanned to accommodate the 37 inch scale that the lowest string has. The low notes sound ultra clear and the 5th string does not have that "dead" kinda sound that plagues a lot of 5 string basses.
Tons of clarity and fundamental. Those basses sound incredible!


----------



## Hybrid138

That bass is so sexy! This thread needs a lot more Noller Skates!!!


----------



## Scrubface05

Hybrid138 said:


> That bass is so sexy! This thread needs a lot more Noller Skates!!!



Or more Nollypops,


----------



## maketotalthall

when are you guys gonna tour with nickelback? id be really stoked to bang out to both of my favorite bands the same night!


----------



## Bigfan

maketotalthall said:


> when are you guys gonna tour with nickelback? id be really stoked to bang out to both of my favorite bands the same night!



/thread


----------



## bulb

maketotalthall said:


> when are you guys gonna tour with nickelback? id be really stoked to bang out to both of my favorite bands the same night!



haha good first post on the forum, welcome!


----------



## JonteJH

thall


----------



## Opion

Haha, I like the tags for this thread..."buritos to go", "claudio sanchez", "hark molcomb", "kelly clarkson"...

"progtacos"...REALLY!?! I thought that was just in my dreams...


mmm, progtacos...


----------



## bulb

JonteJH said:


> thall



see you tonite!


----------



## JonteJH

bulb said:


> see you tonite!


----------



## Compton

does anyone have tabs for the delay part on the chorus of mile zero? I can't figure it out!


----------



## Rorschach

http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/hardr...en/files/2012/10/image001.png&w=500&q=90&zc=1

Damn I´m seeing Gojira in Stockholm the same day...


----------



## JosephAOI

I may get some shit for this but I would skip Gojira for Meshuggah and Periphery any day of the year


----------



## Dan_Vacant

sorry if it has been answered but what is the bass tuned to in ji?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JosephAOI said:


> I may get some shit for this but I would skip Gojira for Meshuggah and Periphery any day of the year



Your package of shit shall arrive in 4-5 business days.


----------



## isispelican

0:28 seems misha is involved in some new toontrack product, cant wait to see what it is!


----------



## amlivept

Periphery/Bulb's Fuf (Updated) Cover


----------



## I Voyager

isispelican said:


> 0:28 seems misha is involved in some new toontrack product, cant wait to see what it is!




Misha, Frederik, Devin, and some dude with a Caparison. I like it.


----------



## sakeido

I Voyager said:


> Misha, Frederik, Devin, and some dude with a Caparison. I like it.



that'd be Matthias IA Eklundh .. he's got three Caparison sig models and is better at guitar than those other three guys combined 

oddly enough, Toontrack's founder and head of sound design is also named Matthias Eklund


----------



## Dan Halen

I Voyager said:


> Misha, Frederik, Devin, and some dude with a Caparison. I like it.



Eklundh is one of the CRAZIEST motherfuckers in the world.

Look up some of his videos. he has so much control that God itself is like "dammit man, WTF is wrong with him!!??!?!"


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I Voyager said:


> some dude with a Caparison



You just committed heresy on this board my friend, prepare to be keelhauled. 

I jest, but in all seriousness I can't wait to see what all of this new Toontrack stuff is. I got an ad from this in the newest issue of Guitar Player, and knowing all 4 of these guys are badasses, I'm sure the stuff's going to be stellar. Cannot wait.


----------



## Nublet

I can't wait to queue (and hopefully buy) tickets for you guys and Meshuggah at Scharinska in Umeå. I've been dreaming about seeing both bands for ages now and finally you play the same evening at my favorite bar as well. Holy shit!


----------



## bigredmetfan

One of my buddies lent me Prephery 2 yesterday and I gave it a listen. The singer reminds me of the dude from Linkin Park and the music has kind of a "dub step" but a metal feel (it sounds like ten people on a construction site making different tones with there equipment in no particular order or fashion) interesting music, not my type of stuff though.


----------



## bulb

Nublet said:


> I can't wait to queue (and hopefully buy) tickets for you guys and Meshuggah at Scharinska in Umeå. I've been dreaming about seeing both bands for ages now and finally you play the same evening at my favorite bar as well. Holy shit!



So fucking excited for this! It's gonna be a hell of a party, and we will not sleep for 2 days to make this happen on our day off haha, WORTH IT!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

bigredmetfan said:


> One of my buddies lent me Prephery 2 yesterday and I gave it a listen. The singer reminds me of the dude from Linkin Park and the music has kind of a "dub step" but a metal feel (it sounds like ten people on a construction site making different tones with there equipment in no particular order or fashion) interesting music, not my type of stuff though.



that has got to be the strangest description of periphery iv ever seen
im curious as to what you mean by a "dub step feel"


----------



## sakeido

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that has got to be the strangest description of periphery iv ever seen
> im curious as to what you mean by a "dub step feel"



imo its the sense of barely controlled chaos. like skrillex brostep style stuff played on real instruments. lots of musicianship, jumpin all over the place, little to hook you on a first listen since even the vocals are jumping around like mad. subtle genius that becomes apparent only on repeated listens, provided you can get past the beep boop beep bop of it all


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that has got to be the strangest description of periphery iv ever seen
> im curious as to what you mean by a "dub step feel"



Well I kind of know what he's trying to say with it. Periphery, in metal, distantly feels to me the same as dubstep feels to me in electronic music. Can't describe it better and I know it's not a perfectly justified opinion. Maybe it comes from the fact that the sounds are pretty processed (and compressed!) in both and both got a certain mid-tempo groovy songs. Meh, think about it, but don't go mad at me for saying this lol.


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well I kind of know what he's trying to say with it. Periphery, in metal, distantly feels to me the same as dubstep feels to me in electronic music. Can't describe it better and I know it's not a perfectly justified opinion. Maybe it comes from the fact that the sounds are pretty processed (and compressed!) in both and both got a certain mid-tempo groovy songs. Meh, think about it, but don't go mad at me for saying this lol.



I could see how someone might take that from our music, and I definitely wouldn't take offense to that either!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> I could see how someone might take that from our music, and I definitely wouldn't take offense to that either!



Yeah well, funnily enough it doesn't seem to be you that takes stuff related to your band, offensively anyway. (In matters of opinions that is) 
Why I'm trying to take any of my sayings back is because people tend to have hard emotions over things such as dubstep and djent.

That said, from me that actually was more of a compliment than an offence. I see nothing bad in either of the genres or styles (sue me) like many people, for an unknown reason tend to see.


----------



## Winspear

I always related dubstep and djent very closely, haha. Not so much Periphery but other more generic bands.


----------



## bigredmetfan

bulb said:


> I could see how someone might take that from our music, and I definitely wouldn't take offense to that either!




Yeah i hope you don't take any offense to it....take it as a compliment  whatever your doing, your creating something you personally enjoy. it really doesn't matter what anyone thinks of it as long as you enjoy writing the tunes......the dub step thing originates from a road trip i took with a buddy....his girlfriend had some dub step on her ipod and she was playing some songs. it reminded me of sounds from when i was in shop class in high school like a band saw, cutting wood at the same time as a skill saw while someone had some lumber going throught the plainer. It all kind of made a song lol kind of messed up, but thats what i got out of it...oh the memories


----------



## JakePeriphery

Dub step is lame. I'm offended.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If periphery was like dubstep it would be non-stop breakdowns for 50 minutes.


----------



## I Voyager

Stealthdjentstic said:


> If periphery was like dubstep it would be non-stop breakdowns for 50 minutes.



So an Emmure album?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yessir


----------



## Nublet

Well I had a blast. It was a nice treat to finally getting to see you guys play live. Here's me hoping you'll return someday!


----------



## isispelican

mark talking about juggernaut, sounds epic!


----------



## Dayviewer

Sounds great from the little descpription he gave! the band will probably get more shit from close minded people with that release than with PII but i simply can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## RobZero

saw them yesterday...what a show!!
really tight performance, awesome stage presence, and spencer...better than the cd, spot on-intonation, i couldn't believe my ears!
they were all amazing, but spencer really stole the show for me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MISHAMANSOOR
MISHAMANSOOR
MISHAMANSOOR
MISHAMANSOORMISHAMANSOORMISHAMANSOOR


----------



## skisgaar

I don't get the premise for hate against Periphery...like what is there to hate? I haven't seen any hate either really....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

skisgaar said:


> I don't get the premise for hate against Periphery...like what is there to hate? I haven't seen any hate either really....



A) People seem them as a part of the "trendy djent scene"
B) They just don't like the music


----------



## cronux

skisgaar said:


> I don't get the premise for hate against Periphery...like what is there to hate? I haven't seen any hate either really....



^ vocals


----------



## JosephAOI

skisgaar said:


> I don't get the premise for hate against Periphery...like what is there to hate? I haven't seen any hate either really....



They suck.


----------



## matt397

skisgaar said:


> I don't get the premise for hate against Periphery...like what is there to hate? I haven't seen any hate either really....



They're unoriginal and fail at life.


----------



## ROAR

"I don't understand why people have a different opinion than me."


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ROAR said:


> "I don't understand why people have a different opinion than me."



"My opinion is that people who disagree with my opinion are wrong."


----------



## ROAR

huehuehuehue 

Juggernaut is a Feb release still?
Periphery and Coheed in one month 
Or should I just erase that thought and be patient?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ROAR said:


> huehuehuehue
> 
> Juggernaut is a Feb release still?
> Periphery and Coheed in one month
> Or should I just erase that thought and be patient?



Maybe anyone shouldn't keep their hopes up until the album has an official release date.


----------



## Dan Halen

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Maybe anyone shouldn't keep their hopes up until the album has an official release date.



agreed. They may run into another deadline problem because of touring. but honestly i think we should be ok with the delays and such since they did JUST come out with PII. I know it's been some months since but most bands take a year or 2 to shell out music.


----------



## ASoC

ROAR said:


> "I don't understand why people have a different opinion than me."





Kurkkuviipale said:


> "My opinion is that people who disagree with my opinion are wrong."



"Stop liking what I don't like."


----------



## flavenstein

ROAR said:


> "I don't understand why people have a different opinion than me."





Kurkkuviipale said:


> "My opinion is that people who disagree with my opinion are wrong."





ASoC said:


> "Stop liking what I don't like."



"We all know this guy's comment makes little to no sense, but that won't stop me from attempting yet another clever paraphrase "


----------



## Jonathan20022

Does anyone have accurate tabs for 1:13 in Make Total Destroy? Every video seems to be playing some varied version of the lick and I can't see them being correct. Misha's playthrough video even on 1080p was a bit difficult to see what he was doing with his left hand.

Even Mark's video is a bit difficult to read, I've been trying by ear but it's probably the only hard part to figure by ear in the song haha.


----------



## anomynous

KVLT as fuck


----------



## AirJordanStaal

What is that pic from, just random halloween stuff? I'm going to have nightmares about misha now


----------



## isispelican

so good hahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VHKMjyHWEE
peripheroth


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

isispelican said:


> so good hahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VHKMjyHWEE
> peripheroth



Laughing my ass off here  The next song is about burning churches and raping babies


----------



## goherpsNderp

i would have said "amsternorwegianthall" instead of "sweden".


----------



## Maggai

I would've said Norway.


----------



## Fiction

goherpsNderp said:


> i would have said "amsternorwegianthall" instead of "sweden".



Someone would write an angry youtube comment if you had said that.


----------



## bulb

Maggai said:


> I would've said Norway.



The church fire aka the safety fire said they were from Norway so we went with Sweden haha


----------



## Dan Halen

Fiction said:


> Someone would write an angry youtube comment if you had said that.



someones gonna write an angry youtube comment no matter what you say.


----------



## bulb

Here is a quick recap of the Metal Month Party that Toontrack threw where we played with Meshuggah in Umea, Sweden! Such a good time, love all those dudes!!


----------



## JosephAOI

isispelican said:


> so good hahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VHKMjyHWEE
> peripheroth



I always wondered what Have A Blast was about. Now I know


----------



## Metalma5ness

Looking forward to tomorrow night, Gonna be a blast!


----------



## goherpsNderp

Fiction said:


> Someone would write an angry youtube comment if you had said that.



true. maybe just "we are from DARK COUNTRY".


----------



## Metalma5ness

So stoked about tonight and whatever something "special" is going to be


----------



## synrgy

goherpsNderp said:


> true. maybe just "we are from DARK COUNTRY".



Or maybe what they used to do in pro wrestling back in the day: "from Parts Unknown".


----------



## bulb

Metalma5ness said:


> So stoked about tonight and whatever something "special" is going to be



I will say this much, we will probably never do this again haha, tonight only!


----------



## Metalma5ness

bulb said:


> I will say this much, we will probably never do this again haha, tonight only!



Well that was cerainly special, awesome stuff


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Metalma5ness said:


> Well that was cerainly special, awesome stuff



What did they do?


----------



## MF_Kitten

seriously, WUT


----------



## Metalma5ness

MF_Kitten said:


> seriously, WUT



They played the walk with misha on drums


----------



## JosephAOI

No fucking way


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Metalma5ness said:


> They played the walk with misha on drums



They did? Haha, I wanna see that so bad!


----------



## Angus Clark

Just got back from the gig, absolutely fucking incredible!
I 'sort of' got to play Misha's Strandberg and Daemoness haha, if anyone here was right at the front they'll know what i'm on about.
The ending to the whole thing was fantastic, every single one of the guys got on stage and just fucked about. Got a second drum kit out and just made a massive wall of sound.
Awesome night!


----------



## Vairish

Kurkkuviipale said:


> What did they do?



I'm presuming it was this: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150949409548239


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Vairish said:


> I'm presuming it was this: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150949409548239



More like this:


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ That is a pretty awesome one-off. That Halloween special was epic though, so funny.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

Kurkkuviipale said:


> More like this:




4:51 I don't know how Misha missed the audience with that drumstick hahaha!

Was an epic ending, great night!


----------



## jjfiegel

Spencer sounds monstrous.


----------



## Dayviewer

jjfiegel said:


> Spencer sounds monstrous.


THIS 
Can't wait to hear the vox on Juggernaut baby


----------



## CloudAC

Masamune and Ragnarok's heavy parts are just brilliant, Spencer has an awesome recording technique for that kind of stuff, just sounds mega heavy. That and the top notch production.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

I'll be moving to Maryland soon and just found out Periphery's hometown will be nearby. Hopefully I'll get to see them play sometime soon.


----------



## bulb

Here is Peripheroth performing in Paris on Halloween. The whole set in suprisingly good quality thanks to Digital Fufux!


----------



## Chrono

listen to the guitar harmonization in icarus at 32:00, haven't heard it like that before. pretty cool.


----------



## gordonbombay

Is New Snu an old song or something of juggernaut?


----------



## toiletstand

http://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=9565147


----------



## bulb

gordonbombay said:


> Is New Snu an old song or something of juggernaut?



It's something I originally wrote as an intro, but we throw it in as a fun little track live on some tours, maybe someday we will turn it into a full song, cuz its a lot of fun to play live!


----------



## toiletstand

It would be sweet if it became a full song. same for strizzwald!


----------



## bulb

Here is some footage from our trip to the Toontrack party in Umea with Meshuggah! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHUnU8LaZuE


----------



## crg123

toiletstand said:


> It would be sweet if it became a full song. same for strizzwald!




this x 10000. This is the first Bulb song I heard, been a fan ever since haha. No matter what though I look forward to seeing how Periphery grows over time. Juggernaut is going to be awesome, especially with spencers refined "demon from hell vocals" haha.


----------



## Dan Halen

toiletstand said:


> It would be sweet if it became a full song. same for strizzwald!




I think this x300,000. Honestly one of the best ones Bulb has done, next to "Luck as a Constant". 

Mr. Misha Always puts something from his soundclicky past on the albums so I'm sure we'll get a Reboot of at least 1 or 3 songs. and even if he didn't we'd still love it anyways so.


----------



## Opion

Lol @ Misha standing still the entire time. BROOTAL


----------



## isispelican

awesome camera work by jeff!


----------



## bulb

Opion said:


> Lol @ Misha standing still the entire time. BROOTAL



Haha it was pretty hard to do, got bored of it by the time we switched to 7s and then we all started moving again, still it was kinda fun to stare people down for half the set teehee


----------



## The Beard

isispelican said:


> awesome camera work by jeff!




Shoulda made a drumstick cam for Matt!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Misha, you should totally have Marc from veil of maya do a solo on a song for juggernaut! id love to hear his approach when it comes to soloing


----------



## MF_Kitten

The Beard said:


> Shoulda made a drumstick cam for Matt!



And a helmet cam for Spencer!


----------



## toiletstand

Make total destroy headstock cam featuring all nolly all the time!


----------



## Tang

toiletstand said:


> Make total destroy headstock cam featuring all nolly all the time!




there's that instrumental version everyones been waiting for!

Good news everyone!


----------



## Xplozive

Any news or info on soundwave sideshows in australia for periphery yet?


----------



## MaximumPezcore

Hearing that makes me wish we could hear the studio version of that song without the guitar tracks. Just Sponce, drums and bass. Could be really awesome!


----------



## CloudAC

Props for Misha not looking at his fretboard even once during Have A Blast's solo haha


----------



## CrownofWorms

I wasn't into periphery except bulb

But after listening to Periphery II, my whole viewpoint about the band changed.

That is a 100% solid record you guys have put out, I've been going back to that album a lot

Have A Blast! and Ragnorak are by far my fav tracks by em. The guest solo's by Guthrie Govan and Petrucci were really surprising and made the songs have a larger enjoyment value.

I fewking love Periphery............................................................................................................I still think the first album sucks though.


----------



## Hybrid138

Nolly with glasses looks like the nicest guy in the world
Nolly on stage with no glasses and bass... you look at him wrong and you're dead!


----------



## JosephAOI

Nolly looks like the sweetest pedophile I've ever seen.


----------



## Compton

the bass sounds so cool, i love the raw sound from his playing


----------



## TheBloodstained

btw, would anyone happen to know which model the Dingwall that Nolly plays is?

I'm kinda GAS'ing for one atm!


----------



## Khoi

Dingwall Combustion


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Brb, getting $1000 for one.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

I was expecting them to be in the 2k+ region... But this changes everything. Excuse me while I start playing bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MythicSquirrel said:


> I was expecting them to be in the 2k+ region... But this changes everything. Excuse me while I start playing bass.



They're about $1200 - $1400 new, but can probably found for less than $1000 new.


----------



## bulb

MythicSquirrel said:


> I was expecting them to be in the 2k+ region... But this changes everything. Excuse me while I start playing bass.



They are extremely well priced for how incredible they are! In a lot of ways it is a bass that was made for guitarists, they have thin necks with relatively close string spacing and are made to work very well and sound awesome with low action.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

bulb said:


> They are extremely well priced for how incredible they are! In a lot of ways it is a bass that was made for guitarists, they have thin necks with relatively close string spacing and are made to work very well and sound awesome with low action.



Yup and best of all they are Canadian so you know they are made by handsome burly lumberjacks capable of wrangling a moose in 4.3 seconds.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Well, I guess I better start saving up.


----------



## -Nolly-

Glad you guys dug the video so much! As has been said, the Combustion is pretty much unbeatable especially considering the price


----------



## TheBloodstained

-Nolly- said:


> Glad you guys dug the video so much! As has been said, the Combustion is pretty much unbeatable especially considering the price


Nolly, this would might be a silly, stupid, n00b-ish question, but...

Is the Combustion hard to play? I mean... I usually play guitar, a Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis, and I have fairly small hands, which makes me worried that handling a Dingwall would be somewhat challenging!
I have a Peavey C5 bass with 34" scale which I can handle without too much struggling, but I wonder if those extra 3" on the low string on the Combustion will make it somewhat of a battle to play?!

Did that even make sense?! 

I guess what I'm asking is how you would compare it to a guitar?


----------



## Rook

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yup and best of all they are Canadian so you know they are made by handsome burly lumberjacks capable of wrangling a moose in 4.3 seconds.



Combustion is made in China 

That said the Canadian made (and STUNNING) ones are very very well priced for what you get. Particularly in the English market.

Got the chance to play one of these recently. Playability didn't stand out to me anywhere near as much as the sound, completely original and very clear.

EDIT: not saying it didn't play well, I'm saying I was concentrating more on the fact it sounded so good lol.


----------



## -Nolly-

TheBloodstained said:


> Nolly, this would might be a silly, stupid, n00b-ish question, but...
> 
> Is the Combustion hard to play? I mean... I usually play guitar, a Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis, and I have fairly small hands, which makes me worried that handling a Dingwall would be somewhat challenging!
> I have a Peavey C5 bass with 34" scale which I can handle without too much struggling, but I wonder if those extra 3" on the low string on the Combustion will make it somewhat of a battle to play?!
> 
> Did that even make sense?!
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is how you would compare it to a guitar?



I won't lie and say managing the 37" scale on the low side is unnoticeable, but it's nowhere near as bad as it could be, and actually more playable then plenty of 5-strings I've played. I think it comes down to the fact that the nut width is slim and the basses are set up to be very touch-sensitive - you only need to apply very light pressure with your left hand (Sheldon Dingwall is actually a guitarist, so that part makes a lot of sense).
There's only one riff in the Periphery set that I have to position shift for now where I could manage the stretch before on regular basses, and to be honest that is a highly uncomfortable riff even on guitar. Having practiced it a lot on the Combustion I can still make it sound seamless, as long as the strap isn't too low.



Rook said:


> Combustion is made in China



Kinda - the woods are bought from the same suppliers as the Canadian instruments, then shipped out the China where the bodies and necks are CNC'd and finished. The Combustions have the same hardware and electronics as the Canadian models and are set up and inspected at the shop in Canada so they really are on par as instruments, just a more basic design (which suits me just fine!)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Rook said:


> Combustion is made in China
> 
> That said the Canadian made (and STUNNING) ones are very very well priced for what you get. Particularly in the English market.
> 
> Got the chance to play one of these recently. Playability didn't stand out to me anywhere near as much as the sound, completely original and very clear.
> 
> EDIT: not saying it didn't play well, I'm saying I was concentrating more on the fact it sounded so good lol.



Yeah they pop up time to time used around here, always tempting but I end up spending my money on guitars instead because I'm a moron


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

-Nolly- said:


> Kinda - the woods are bought from the same suppliers as the Canadian instruments, then shipped out the China where the bodies and necks are CNC'd and finished. The Combustions have the same hardware and electronics as the Canadian models and are set up and inspected at the shop in Canada so they really are on par as instruments, just a more basic design (which suits me just fine!)



Suhr does a similar thing with Rasmus, and I have yet to hear a bad thing about them.

Besides the fact that people bitch about them being made in China.


----------



## bulb

If you inspected and played one, your first thoughts would not be "oh this is a cheap instrument/must be made in China". 

It sounds amazing, stays in tune incredibly well, has held up perfectly over a bunch of tours around the world, it definitely is the real deal!


----------



## Mwoit

TheBloodstained said:


> Nolly, this would might be a silly, stupid, n00b-ish question, but...
> 
> Is the Combustion hard to play? I mean... I usually play guitar, a Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis, and I have fairly small hands, which makes me worried that handling a Dingwall would be somewhat challenging!
> I have a Peavey C5 bass with 34" scale which I can handle without too much struggling, but I wonder if those extra 3" on the low string on the Combustion will make it somewhat of a battle to play?!
> 
> Did that even make sense?!
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is how you would compare it to a guitar?



I play a C7 Loomis as my 7 stringer and I own a Dingwall ABZ. The transition was quite smooth for me, fanned frets took a few hours to get used to (I still get a bit lost at high frets but I'm hardly there!) and it's damn easy to play.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Sounds like its doable for a small-hander then? 

I'd better start saving then


----------



## isispelican




----------



## MyxHarnett

-Nolly- said:


> Glad you guys dug the video so much! As has been said, the Combustion is pretty much unbeatable especially considering the price



I actually had a dream the other night that you sold me yours but it turned out you had sold me a fake and the dream ended with me confronting you and you pointing and laughing at me


----------



## bulb

With all the talented guitarists we had on the tour we did with Between The Buried And Me and The Safety Fire, this obviously had to happen:


----------



## kylendm

I tried playing my songs on a lefty before just for kicks and Jesus I never imagined how ridiculous it actually felt until I tried to play.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I smell a lawsuit lol


----------



## bulb




----------



## Tang

bulb said:


>




Moar Mrak.


----------



## PresidentJesus

That sounds amazing and the tone itself is beautiful!


----------



## JoeyBTL

Misha said somewhere that Juggernaut will be the album they want to write and some more people might not like it as much. 

I am not one of those people. 

Also, you can really hear how good the black machine sounds. Warm and snappy.


----------



## Fiction

JoeyBTL said:


> Also, you can really hear how good the black machine sounds. Warm and snappy.



It's drowned in reverb, if anything, i'd attribute the snap to mraks playing.

Regardless, sounds cool!


----------



## Berti_smb

Sounds interesting, cant wait for the new material. This sounds promising


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Don't know if you Misha (or anybody from the band) like to answer these questions, but I'm dying to know, is Tiger is going, in any form, see the light of day as a Periphery song?


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Don't know if you Misha (or anybody from the band) like to answer these questions, but I'm dying to know, is Tiger is going, in any form, see the light of day as a Periphery song?




I would like it to for sure. At this point we just have so much new material, so it is about finding the material that best fits the mood that we are going for on this album, so far it has been a lot more cinematic kind of stuff, but the guys have always liked Tiger, so maybe it will see its way to the album!


----------



## JosephAOI

Hmmm, cinematic you say? 

Breeze?
Not Enough Mana?
Epic Fail?

I'd call those cinematic songs!
Give us something here, Misha!


----------



## bhakan

JosephAOI said:


> Hmmm, cinematic you say?
> 
> Breeze?
> Not Enough Mana?
> Epic Fail?
> 
> I'd call those cinematic songs!
> Give us something here, Misha!


I'd be glad to get all new material(s). The material has been getting better and better, it seems like it would be a step back to include a bunch of old songs.


----------



## bulb

bhakan said:


> I'd be glad to get all new material(s). The material has been getting better and better, it seems like it would be a step back to include a bunch of old songs.



Not necessarily, just because material wasn't written yesterday doesn't mean it sucks or isn't relevant, but it is nice to have a lot of stuff to choose from so that we can choose the best and most appropriate stuff!


----------



## bhakan

bulb said:


> Not necessarily, just because material wasn't written yesterday doesn't mean it sucks or isn't relevant, but it is nice to have a lot of stuff to choose from so that we can choose the best and most appropriate stuff!


I didn't mean that it is bad (at all) but I'm just more excited to hear the new stuff.


----------



## ShadowAMD

bulb said:


> If you inspected and played one, your first thoughts would not be "oh this is a cheap instrument/must be made in China".
> 
> It sounds amazing, stays in tune incredibly well, has held up perfectly over a bunch of tours around the world, it definitely is the real deal!


 
Bulb, I think I noticed you had a RAN Crusher?

What did you think of it? I'm really interested.. Evil looking guitars


----------



## ESP_

I thought Periphery always writes music for themselves? I don't know why they're saying it now. Not hating though I will probably like it.


----------



## bulb

ESP_ said:


> I thought Periphery always writes music for themselves? I don't know why they're saying it now. Not hating though I will probably like it.



We have always said that, nothing changed. The only thing is that we want to use this concept album as a way to do a lot more stuff that wouldn't necessarily work on an album which is based more around individual songs.

I hope people will like this new stuff, a lot of it is very different, but some of my favorite stuff we have written as well!


----------



## bhakan

Probably way too early, but is there any rough estimate yet for when it will be released? I thought I heard early 2013 a long time ago, but I'm assuming that is no longer relevant.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ESP_ said:


> I thought Periphery always writes music for themselves? I don't know why they're saying it now. Not hating though I will probably like it.



I guess that he's just implying that they're going for a more experimental sound for the album and are going to follow their intuition more so than to let their own thought of "what we are supposed to be" affect their composing.

Also on an unrelated note, hate it when people make an assumption that any musician would NOT make music "for himself". Just it's really easy to use it as an argument against music you don't like since it sets it to a bad light for many people, but still... how can you know if some musician doesn't do it for himself? And why does it even matter...

E: nvm I guess, bulb already clarified is own view.


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> We have always said that, nothing changed. The only thing is that we want to use this concept album as a way to do a lot more stuff that wouldn't necessarily work on an album which is based more around individual songs.
> 
> I hope people will like this new stuff, a lot of it is very different, but some of my favorite stuff we have written as well!



I remember you saying somewhere that you all were planning to write the lyrics and story first and then write the music to fit it. Is that how you're still doing it?


----------



## bulb

bhakan said:


> Probably way too early, but is there any rough estimate yet for when it will be released? I thought I heard early 2013 a long time ago, but I'm assuming that is no longer relevant.



Nah, we never gave a release date and it will be ready when we are happy with it.


----------



## ROAR

I heard you guys were trying to make this next album
your worst one yet. Any chance you could elaborate on
how you hope to achieve this goal?


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> I heard you guys were trying to make this next album
> your worst one yet. Any chance you could elaborate on
> how you hope to achieve this goal?



We are going to record everything at double speed, so when we slow it down to normal it will be extra sloppyjoe.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Hey Misha, would you say you're straying further from "metal" (in the broadest sense) with the new material? I'm not saying all the songs, but is there going to be more clean guitar, quiet sections, use of tension building, stuff like that? It fits the bill as far as cinematic go, and based on the stuff Spencer's coming up with for The Mothership, he could easily come up with some killer melodies. I really like your drive to progress, it's the number one thing I respect about a musician


----------



## ROAR

Hahahaha amazing. 
I guess I'll be pre-ordering as many copies
Of this next record too. 
Please have colored vinyls again if you can!
I eat that shit up nomnomnom


----------



## MythicSquirrel

I accidentally Christmas shopping for myself, so much for that Combustion...


----------



## Khoi

JosephAOI said:


> Hmmm, cinematic you say?
> 
> Breeze?
> Not Enough Mana?
> Epic Fail?
> 
> I'd call those cinematic songs!
> Give us something here, Misha!



maaan, I hate to call you out, but Epic Fail has already been used as an OMNOM song with Elliot on vocals, yet people keep asking for it to be turned into a Periphery song!

that just ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Concept album catch 33/I style?


----------



## Cynic

i'm feeling stand up comedy curveball


----------



## Jonathan20022

Khoi said:


> maaan, I hate to call you out, but Epic Fail has already been used as an OMNOM song with Elliot on vocals, yet people keep asking for it to be turned into a Periphery song!
> 
> that just ain't gonna happen!



You don't know that


----------



## hypotc

Khoi said:


> maaan, I hate to call you out, but Epic Fail has already been used as an OMNOM song with Elliot on vocals, yet people keep asking for it to be turned into a Periphery song!
> 
> that just ain't gonna happen!



Scarlet? (I know it didn't have any vocals, but it was a Haunted Shores song)


----------



## jjfiegel

hypotc said:


> Scarlet? (I know it didn't have any vocals, but it was a Haunted Shores song)



But Scarlet didn't already have vocals recorded for it. Scarlet was made with two of guitarists from Periphery. Epic Fail is pretty much an already completed song.


----------



## Sebski

Does anyone know where I can download Epic Fail with Elliot Coleman? Never actually realised that song got vocals on it.


----------



## jjfiegel

I think it's on their soundcloud.


----------



## JosephAOI

Khoi said:


> maaan, I hate to call you out, but Epic Fail has already been used as an OMNOM song with Elliot on vocals, yet people keep asking for it to be turned into a Periphery song!
> 
> that just ain't gonna happen!



I love Elliot and his voice to death but he totally butchered that song in my opinion. I think Spencer would have some real good ideas with it. That's why I want it to be a Periphery song!


----------



## Rook

ROAR said:


> Hahahaha amazing.
> I guess I'll be pre-ordering as many copies
> Of this next record too.
> Please have colored vinyls again if you can!
> I eat that shit up nomnomnom



Put the keyboard down and step away from the enter key




bulb said:


> We are going to record everything at double speed, so when we slow it down to normal it will be extra sloppyjoe.



You should record a note a day and see how long it takes to make a whole song.

Literally gather the whole band in a room, set up all the mic's n stuff and everybody play one beat, then come back the next day etc.

It'd be a pointless waste of time, but its completely pretentious, everyone would think you were really smart n stuff.


----------



## JosephAOI

Oh hey, what about Manifestation? Wasn't that supposed to be on Juggernaut a long time ago? It'd be cool to see it on there!


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> If you inspected and played one, your first thoughts would not be "oh this is a cheap instrument/must be made in China".
> 
> It sounds amazing, stays in tune incredibly well, has held up perfectly over a bunch of tours around the world, it definitely is the real deal!



i had to read that 3 times to see the "not". I thought you were saying they were definitely obviously chinese-made. You almost broke my heart there! 

i need to get sleep.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I had a dream where Misha was on some thing like VH1 storyteller but he was older and gained a lot of weight and wore a leather trench coat and leather pants, and then after saying a few words he got up and started to dance in sing Super Freak in a opera like way. I like my dreams.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ Misha gangnam style?


----------



## 3074326

A Lost themed Periphery shirt? YOU GUYS THOSE ARE MY TWO FAVORITE THINGS


----------



## Fat-Elf

Today in music class we had to read some music articles and this one dude read a review of PII-TTIP. I wish I could have seen the look on his face when the teacher asked if anyone had even heard of the band and I said that I have been to their show.


----------



## lava

Fat-Elf said:


> Today in music class we had to read some music articles and this one dude read a review of PII-TTIP. I wish I could have seen the look on his face when the teacher asked if anyone had even heard of the band and I said that I have been to their show.



Why didn't you see the look on his face? You could have just looked over at him. Now the moment is lost forever, you blew it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

lava said:


> Why didn't you see the look on his face? You could have just looked over at him. Now the moment is lost forever, you blew it.



Well, I can always go brag about the signatures I got.


----------



## JoeyBTL

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^ Misha gangnam style?



Funny eCards, Personalized Birthday eCards, and Holiday Cards - JibJab.com


----------



## Dan Halen

JoeyBTL said:


> Funny eCards, Personalized Birthday eCards, and Holiday Cards - JibJab.com



FLAHAHAHAHA BLAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Aceshighhhh

Misha, is the new album going to be mixed by Taylor again?


----------



## Tommy

JoeyBTL said:


> Funny eCards, Personalized Birthday eCards, and Holiday Cards - JibJab.com



Greatest thing ever.


----------



## Tang




----------



## bulb

Aceshighhhh said:


> Misha, is the new album going to be mixed by Taylor again?



The plan is for Nolly and I to be mixing the new one. Though we might try to record the drums at Taylor's because that man knows how to get sick drum sounds!


----------



## DevourTheDamned

^thats prolly a good idea.

not to say i didnt like the guitars on PII, but i DEFINITELY liked the fidelity and up front-ness of the first album - in reference to the guitars.

The drums were alright too, but i DEFINITELY like the drum sounds on the new albums better.

ALSO being able to HEAR and DISTINGUISH the bass in the mix on PII was very refreshing.


----------



## MarkPopkie

I'm curious about Matt's recent announcement regarding the move from Mapex to Yamaha... 
Endorsement deal changes are pretty commonplace, but I'm really interested to hear the reason for this one. His first move from Pearl Drums and Dream Cymbals to Mapex and Meinl seemed to make perfect sense... Mapex and Meinl are very clearly targeting the progressive metal genre and Matt was a great fit for their brands. Yamaha makes some great equipment, but Matt doesn't seem like their typical M.O. for an artist pick. I would assume that the electronic drum aspect of the deal was very important... but I wonder what gear he'll pick up for the acoustic stuff. I'd love to see him behind a PHX kit or a nice hook-lug Absolute Maple kit... but I always see Yamahas more "delicate" instruments. The Mapex drums were about as delicate as a sledgehammer... hence the Sledgehammer snare, right? 
Very, very curious.


----------



## bulb

For those of you wondering how to play Jake's section of the Luck as a Constant solo:


----------



## JakePeriphery

bulb said:


> For those of you wondering how to play Jake's section of the Luck as a Constant solo:




Thanks for posting this Meesh! <3


----------



## Sephiroth952

You look so sad in the video. D:


----------



## JakePeriphery

Sephiroth952 said:


> You look so sad in the video. D:



I was born like that. I'm quite happy.​


----------



## Sephiroth952

JakePeriphery said:


> I was born like that. I'm quite happy.​


 Fair nuff, badass playing btw.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

bulb said:


> For those of you wondering how to play Jake's section of the Luck as a Constant solo:




What gets me is how nonchalant you guys all are about this. 

"here's a really intricate yet melodic solo, I'll just leave this here"




Time for me to get off the net and back to the music room


----------



## Dan_Vacant

JakePeriphery said:


> I was born like that. I'm quite happy.​


----------



## skisgaar

Jake. I just have to say, you're beyond fucking awesome. Every time I see you play, I'm amazed, and to see you put small gems like this on youtube, just makes my day. Even though they're rare, I CAN'T. STOP. WATCHING THEM. Really, thanks so much!


----------



## JakePeriphery

skisgaar said:


> Jake. I just have to say, you're beyond fucking awesome. Every time I see you play, I'm amazed, and to see you put small gems like this on youtube, just makes my day. Even though they're rare, I CAN'T. STOP. WATCHING THEM. Really, thanks so much!



You're welcome, thanks! More soon.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Awesome playing Jake and that LACS is awesome looking!


----------



## JoeyBTL

JakePeriphery said:


> You're welcome, thanks! More soon.



I'm not going to ask for a patch but could you describe your signal chain, please? That tone would be so fun to jam on.

Love this solo btw.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

JoeyBTL said:


> I'm not going to ask for a patch but could you describe your signal chain, please? That tone would be so fun to jam on.
> 
> Love this solo btw.



Hell, I'll ask for a patch, the sheet music and private tuition... . If you don't ask, you don't get! Right?


----------



## toiletstand

that's my favorite solo on this album! sweet composition and excellent finger tone, jake


----------



## bulb

Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!


----------



## JoeyW

bulb said:


> Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!


 
dfsdhfdjkfsdn I am excite!


----------



## JoeyBTL

Hell yes.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

bulb said:


> Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!


 
Ok that's one out of three, what about the sheet music and private tuition now please?


----------



## Djent

Album Of The Year: Place Your Votes | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

I see a lot of Periphery fans found their way here. Over 7,000 votes in, and TTIP is in a clear lead with 34% of the vote.

Then again, BTBAM and Gojira aren't even on the list.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Djent said:


> Then again, BTBAM and Gojira aren't even on the list.



This kinda thing is why i don't read ultimate guitar anymore..


----------



## R_Soul

Hey guys! check out my cover of MTD  cheers Periphery - MAKE TOTAL DESTROY Guitar Cover - YouTube


----------



## Toxic Dover

bulb said:


> Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!


 
Maaaann.... You guys are going to force me to drop money on an Axe FX unit...


----------



## anomynous

ALL IN MERCH: PER BAPHOMET BASEBALL TEE


Finally online


----------



## Aceshighhhh

bulb said:


> Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!



How did I just notice this? 

My body could not be more ready


----------



## donray1527

Hey bulb and jake, i just wanted to tell you guys how awesome periphery 2 is. I know you probly hear this all the time, but it dosent hurt to hear it again. You guys are freaking unbelievable. I listen to the song Ji over and over again. It is the best piece of musicianship i have ever heard. If i had to listen to only one song for the rest of my life. That would be it. Dont ever stop doing what you are doing.


----------



## bulb

Hey thanks a lot man, Ji is one of my faves as well!

In other news we just launched some new shirt designs including member based ones (you know you love the BMW M one hehe):
Periphery


----------



## That_One_Person

So tempted to buy the Matt Total Destroy shirt, but i'm not usually into vnecks. Ugh, decisions.


----------



## donray1527

bulb said:


> Hey thanks a lot man, Ji is one of my faves as well!
> 
> In other news we just launched some new shirt designs including member based ones (you know you love the BMW M one hehe):
> Periphery



What no Gt-r/bulb shirt? Gotta have some AWD awesomeness.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I already own 5 Periphery shirts...but that Make Bulb Not War one is really calling my name...


----------



## donray1527

bulb said:


> Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!



When i read stuff like this i get excited, then realize i dont have the money for an axe-fxoh well, someday.


----------



## ittoa666

Djent said:


> Album Of The Year: Place Your Votes | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> I see a lot of Periphery fans found their way here. Over 7,000 votes in, and TTIP is in a clear lead with 34% of the vote.
> 
> Then again, BTBAM and Gojira aren't even on the list.



My inner Coheed superfanness won"t let me vote for anything but The Afterman.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Shit, I want to buy all those damn shirts. ;_;

You guys seriously have some of the coolest and most diverse merch I've ever seen!


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!



Sorry for my late to the partyness, but what's the "v9". it may be something really dumb that I'm just totally forgetting or something completly new that I missed. I've not been on for a while.


----------



## Dropsonic

Dan Halen said:


> Sorry for my late to the partyness, but what's the "v9". it may be something really dumb that I'm just totally forgetting or something completly new that I missed. I've not been on for a while.



The Axe-FX, which is an amp/effect simulation unit that Periphery uses for all of their guitar sounds, periodically receives new updates containing features and so on. A new update ( version 9 ) just got released, and they're planning to share some of the patches that they use.


----------



## Dan Halen

Dropsonic said:


> The Axe-FX, which is an amp/effect simulation unit that Periphery uses for all of their guitar sounds, periodically receives new updates containing features and so on. A new update ( version 9 ) just got released, and they're planning to share some of the patches that they use.



LOLOLOL totaly my own stupidity. sorry... I just thought It may have been something else.


----------



## C_Richeson

.


----------



## C_Richeson

Jake, Bulb. You are two of my guitar heros. I started listening to Periphery about a year ago and I've been jamming to you guys ever since. Periphery 2 is un-freakin-believable. Scarlot and The Gods Must Be Crazy! are two of my Fave songs. Dont stop doing what you're doing


----------



## ikarus

bulb said:


> Jake, Mark and I will be making and releasing some Patches for the v9 firmware in the near future!



I hope they will also be available for the Axe FX standard and not only for the Axe FX II.


----------



## 3074326

ikarus said:


> I hope they will also be available for the Axe FX standard and not only for the Axe FX II.



I don't think patches made for firmware v9 on the Axe II will work on a Standard. Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure..


----------



## bulb

ikarus said:


> I hope they will also be available for the Axe FX standard and not only for the Axe FX II.



Sorry those will be AxefxII only!


----------



## DLG

That_One_Person said:


> So tempted to buy the Matt Total Destroy shirt, but i'm not usually into vnecks. Ugh, decisions.



wearing a v-neck with a picture of a sweaty man on it is definitely suspect.


----------



## kunalbatra

Seeing Periphery for the first time on 16th. Beyond stoked! I hope Bulb & boys love it here in India 
EDIT: I hope they bring enough merch. with them! Its going to be a chaos!


----------



## skisgaar

The V necks....my god...we need way more Periphery V neck tees DX


----------



## bulb

Axel Mansoor (my lil brother) is responsible for the single best Periphery cover ever!! Seriously. Who ever knew Erised could be done like this? Watch and share the fuck out of this:


----------



## AdamCook

Cool cover...

I'm assuming he realizes though that his version of the chorus is basically "Time After Time" by Cyndi Lauper?


----------



## bulb

AdamCook said:


> Cool cover...
> 
> I'm assuming he realizes though that his version of the chorus is basically "Time After Time" by Cyndi Lauper?



Nice first post, and yes he does haha, that's kinda the joke, every section is in a different style, the first is ripping off Sinatra


----------



## Opion

You know I quite enjoyed the saxophone solo.


----------



## Rustee

As a saxophone player myself, I must say that solo was TIGHT. Incredible tone and phrasing.


----------



## danger5oh

Erised is prob my favorite song off of II... that cover was entertaining on so many levels. And good lord... dat sax solo!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> Axel Mansoor (my lil brother) is responsible for the single best Periphery cover ever!! Seriously. Who ever knew Erised could be done like this? Watch and share the fuck out of this:





Great cover 

Reminds me of Twelve Foot Ninja's 'Coming For You' video


----------



## TIBrent

Man that cover was inspirational  That Axel Mansoor has a lot of hootspa 
-Brent


----------



## Kiwimetal101

That sax solo


----------



## Brill

bulb said:


> Axel Mansoor (my lil brother) is responsible for the single best Periphery cover ever!! Seriously. Who ever knew Erised could be done like this? Watch and share the fuck out of this:




I saw that this morning, I much prefer it to the actual song.


----------



## theo

Holy shit!! that sax solo!!


----------



## Andromalia

Your brother has a fine voice too !


----------



## aturaya

So I found a picture of Spencer holding a thing in my AP Gov book.


----------



## Hybrid138

Sax on Juggernaut!!! Make it happen!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Nice cover.

I was expecting bulb's younger brother to be a younger version of him named led.

bad-dum-tish.


----------



## hypotc

A LIFE TO LIVE
A SEDATIVE


.. TIME AFTER TIME!


----------



## Djent

MetalSucks Readers Select Periphery II: This Time It&#8217;s Personal as The Best Metal Album of 2012 | MetalSucks

IMHO, it's a good album, but:
1. Not as good as their first one, and
2. Definitely not AOTY. Maybe Top 20.


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Djent said:


> MetalSucks Readers Select Periphery II: This Time Its Personal as The Best Metal Album of 2012 | MetalSucks



I love the comment section ;D


well done guys, you bring happiness to my life.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Djent said:


> MetalSucks Readers Select Periphery II: This Time Its Personal as The Best Metal Album of 2012 | MetalSucks
> 
> IMHO, it's a good album, but:
> 1. Not as good as their first one, and
> 2. Definitely not AOTY. Maybe Top 20.



1. Way better than their first one
2. Definitely the AOTY.

Opinions, man..


----------



## Kiwimetal101

It's a great album, but I personally think BTBAM parallax II is the album of year..

But honestly there's no point moaning and bitching about those polls, it's all about numbers of fan boy's instead of album content..

Periphery II is definitely top 5..

That's just my opinion no hate intended..


----------



## Mayhew

This has been a great year for metal and I bought many great albums this year. Cancer Bats, High On Fire, Gojira, The Sword, BTBAM, Deftones, Sylosis, Baroness, DTP etc. 

I have to give it to Periphery because I've listened to Periphery II more than any other album this year by 10X. That album hit me right in the sweet spot and has been in constant rotation. I've been singing Spencer's melodies for months now and playing mad air guitar and drums and it has not gotten stale. The writing combined with killer production make it an epic win for me and I'm no fan boi I'm a 32 year old grown ass man. 

Axel's cover was brilliant. Well done sir. That solo! Doesn't matter, had sax. I wanna hear that saxamaphone player cover all the solo's on P2.


----------



## Toxic Dover

bulb said:


> Axel Mansoor (my lil brother) is responsible for the single best Periphery cover ever!! Seriously. Who ever knew Erised could be done like this? Watch and share the fuck out of this:




@ 3:06 - "Aiight ladies, time to drop those panties!"  

Seriously though, Axel is one talented dude. This is a pretty epic cover!


----------



## isispelican

whats this right before racecar? Periphery - Racecar [email protected] Bangalore 16/12/12 | Facebook


----------



## isispelican

also


----------



## toiletstand

thats amazing


----------



## HighGain510

There were several great albums that came out this year, but PII was definitely at or very close to the top for me!  Still love giving the entire album a spin front to back.


----------



## Malkav

The fairy picture is too much win 

Also PII was amazing - Step forward in every way, definitely one of my albums of the year #hatersgonnahate


----------



## RagtimeDandy

How do I know PII is my favorite? It came out around 6 months ago, was followed by releases by several bands I also love, and yet I am still listening to it literally every day. 

Thank you Periphery for writing music that inspires me to pick up my instrument and be creative!


----------



## eventhetrees

isispelican said:


> also



Just so everyone can see this twice on one page. It's that fucking awesome.

...


----------



## Mprinsje

isispelican said:


> also



misha's got a butt like a peach


----------



## Opion

isispelican said:


> whats this right before racecar? Periphery - Racecar [email protected] Bangalore 16/12/12 | Facebook



At first it sounded like a new song but I think it's just an interesting heavy-ish intro to Racecar, as it follows the same drum beat and rhythm. Pretty dope clip!


----------



## bulb

might could become a periphery song someday...teehee
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/deadhorse-axeii-v9-splawn


----------



## Miek

isispelican said:


> also



his ass like granny smiths


----------



## JonteJH

Needs more memes


----------



## skisgaar

JonteJH said:


> Needs more memes



I can't stress enough, the pain that came with reading that sentence.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I made this, I do not know why I made this, I am sane, I have a happy life, I also have a childish humor. =)


----------



## isispelican

found this sweet pic, glad they're stil buddies


----------



## Housty00

Now that, just made me warm and fuzzy :3 I was wondering about this the other day.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

isispelican said:


> found this sweet pic, glad they're stil buddies


Does he still have skull crushing biceps?


----------



## Miek

It's on instagram so they're doing it ironically


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well look at that shirt... (I have the same exact shirt actually)

The song I didn't like that much though, didn't offer enough tonality to my liking and some of the beats sounded too weird. It's nice though.

E: First time showing @ 0:25


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Ralyks

Really hoping snow doesn't screw with the NY show tonight.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ralyks said:


> Really hoping snow doesn't screw with the NY show tonight.



*"Hi guys, unfortunately we've got some bad news: our van slid off the road in this icy weather and sadly we won't be able to play Clifton Park, NY tonight. Thankfully we are all ok. We promise to be back soon and make it up to you guys! Love, Periphery"*

Sorry dude but this is just too hilarious to be true.


----------



## brutalwizard

Fat-Elf said:


> *"Hi guys, unfortunately we've got some bad news: our van slid off the road in this icy weather and sadly we won't be able to play Clifton Park, NY tonight. Thankfully we are all ok. We promise to be back soon and make it up to you guys! Love, Periphery"*
> 
> Sorry dude but this is just too hilarious to be true.



On wensday they posted

"Go give I, The Breather some love. We wanna thank Morgan Wright and all the guys in the band for letting us use their van in the time of need. Thank you so much! Go give them some love guys."

Did they clobber I, the breather's van??


----------



## anomynous

Van, the broken.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Alas, poor van. I rode him well. A vehicle of infinite mileage.


----------



## Sunyata

brutalwizard said:


> wensday



wensday is de tird day of a week bettur dan munday but wurse dan fryday


----------



## JonteJH

skisgaar said:


> I can't stress enough, the pain that came with reading that sentence.


why? memes are funny


----------



## bulb

Jeff Holcomb's new tour documentary covering the Euro tour with BTBAM and The Safety Fire:


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Gosh dangit Misha I came here to post that.

Lol Jeff did a great job on this one as well!


----------



## Rook

Has anyone noticed the 'militia' character on online multiplayer on BLOPS2 that looks like nolly?


----------



## hypotc

Well, they are filming a new music video now. What song is getting the video treatment? 

I think it's Scarlet, but it could be Facepalm too.


----------



## The Beard

I hoping either Ragnarok or (my favorite on the album) Masamune


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The Beard said:


> I hoping either Ragnarok or (my favorite on the album) Masamune



As much as I agree with you, those are very unrealistic. Scarlet, The Gods Must be Crazy, Facepalm Mute, and Erised are much more likely candidates. But I hope I'm wrong


----------



## kamello

proly Scarlet, but I would love Mile Zero (wich is kinda unlikely because of Wes solo)


----------



## Khoi

I think it might me Scarlet.. for some reason, I feel like I read that Scarlet would be their next single, so it'd make sense to come out with a music video for it... I forget where I read that though, or if it's just me making it up


----------



## Metalma5ness

I'm hoping for Erised, love that track.....not sure about it's video potential though


----------



## Compton

Mile Zero! Get some Wes Hauch up in dere!


----------



## drmosh

Have a blast is my guess


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Have a blast is my wish


----------



## Dan Halen

Why no Luck as A Constant? I think thatd make an awesome video considering that both Mish AND Jake have solos in that song. getting them both some spotlight time would be awesome. 

Have a Blast, Erised and Mile Zero are ALL unlikely because of the guest solos. Not to say that they couldn't have one of the 3 guitarists do the solos like they do them live, but also not to say that the labels couldn't get one of the guest guitarists to appear in the video.

Really any of the songs would be good but I think that Luck as a constant would have the best story telling atmosphere for a video.


----------



## sahaal

my guess is Ragnarok.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'd say Scarlet because it is short and sounds most "radio-friendly".


----------



## I Voyager

Fat-Elf said:


> I'd say Scarlet because it is short and sounds most "radio-friendly".



Yeah my guess would be Scarlet or Erised. MTD was meant to give an idea about the album and what the band is about, but the second single will probably aim for some crossover appeal.


----------



## bulb

I'll give you guys a clue (even though I really shouldn't!)
It's off of Periphery II: This Time It's Personal and it isn't MAKE TOTAL DESTROY!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> I'll give you guys a clue (even though I really shouldn't!)
> It's off of Periphery II: This Time It's Personal and it isn't MAKE TOTAL DESTROY!


----------



## enigma1

I'd love to see them do Erised with a Petrucci guest appearance OUT OF NOWHERE! <_< >_>
But realistically it's probably Scarlet. Radio friendly, blah blah blah. Great song, though! I won't be disappointed either way. ^_^


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

bulb said:


> I'll give you guys a clue (even though I really shouldn't!)
> It's off of Periphery II: This Time It's Personal and it isn't MAKE TOTAL DESTROY!



Well fuck, now I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## I Voyager

bulb said:


> I'll give you guys a clue (even though I really shouldn't!)
> It's off of Periphery II: This Time It's Personal and it isn't MAKE TOTAL DESTROY!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Scarlet and Mile Zero* have the most single potential. I don't think it will be any of the trilogy.

I'd love for it to be Have a Blast, but just because I think that song needs as much as exposure to the general populace as possible because it's just that awesome.

*ETA: Erised has good single potential too. In that list of 3, I prefer Mile Zero.


----------



## JoeyBTL

It's Epoch and it's a video of everyone just standing around staring at Jake on his computer.


----------



## Thrawn

Guys, it's going to be Scarlet as all the promo shots in major music magazines such as Revolver and Guitar World said "including Make Total Destroy and Scarlet" (paraphrased in case of incorrect quote but, you get the gist). That usually indidicates the second single and this is the second single. As much as we'd like it to be something else, it won't be!


----------



## Born4metal85

Anybody seen this? 

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## JosephAOI

Hoping for Ragnarok, expecting Facepalm Mute or Scarlet.


----------



## Dan Halen

Still gunnin for LaaC


----------



## ZXIIIT

Are Tim & Eric directing the new video ?


----------



## bulb

ZOMB13 said:


> Are Tim & Eric directing the new video ?



Yup, except it's Wes Richardson this time (it's personal)


----------



## Watty

NPI, eh?


----------



## JosephAOI

Nolly just posted this on his facebook:






If it was from the video shoot (My guess), I'm betting it's Scarlet (Based on the fact that he's all bloody haha).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gordon freeman from half life 2 post battle is mo like it


----------



## Tang

JosephAOI said:


> Nolly just posted this on his facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was from the video shoot (My guess), I'm betting it's Scarlet (Based on the fact that he's all bloody haha).



Nolly posted this in the photography thread, as well. I bet Mrak is thinking something like, "I can't believe we're making a video out of my song!"


----------



## skisgaar

I'm calling. It's the trilogy. Right here. Right now.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

skisgaar said:


> I'm calling. It's the trilogy. Right here. Right now.



While I wish that were true, and would subsequently donate my left testicle to a homeless orphan in need, I really doubt it.


----------



## Fiction

I'd totally donate your testacles for the trilog y as well.

peri peri, i'll give you one set of Zurich balls for the Mura/Masa/Ragnarok Triology


----------



## TheBloodstained

Periphery II: The Musical?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Something tells me it's Muramasa, just because their attire matches the beginning of the song. Being battle torn and such, and then when the drums kick in at :46 they explode into modern day Periphery.



Or it could just be Scarlet, I hope it isn't Scarlet lol. But we'll see!


----------



## RustInPeace

Maybe they will really blindside us with a video to Ji..?


----------



## Khoi

epoch.

they said it'd be different.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

And suddenly music video for Passenger


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Lets just list all the songs off of PII here now so we can say that "I knew it" once it comes out.


----------



## anomynous

Obviously the Heretic Anthem


----------



## matt397

anomynous said:


> Obviously the Heretic Anthem


Obviously


----------



## PresidentJesus

It's definitely going to just be The Gods Must Be Crazy! and so many people will be surprised.
Or not.
I don't know anything.

Also, on Misha's formspring, he said that Letter Experiment may be his least favorite song to play live (I believe that's what he said) and my heart and balls were crushed because all of my love goes to that song


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I wonder what Misha's good news is...


----------



## Fiction

It's probably chlamydia..

No wait, that's the bad news.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

It'd be cool if he was getting endorsed by a big brand. I know he is usually against that but it's nearing NAMM and maybe there's a flexible brand.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

PresidentJesus said:


> Also, on Misha's formspring, he said that Letter Experiment may be his least favorite song to play live (I believe that's what he said) and my heart and balls were crushed because all of my love goes to that song



He said that about The Walk as well, and that was my favorite song off the first album. But whatever, tastes change and all that.


----------



## bulb

PresidentJesus said:


> It's definitely going to just be The Gods Must Be Crazy! and so many people will be surprised.
> Or not.
> I don't know anything.
> 
> Also, on Misha's formspring, he said that Letter Experiment may be his least favorite song to play live (I believe that's what he said) and my heart and balls were crushed because all of my love goes to that song



Well don't worry, just because I don't enjoy playing it because it's older than dirt doesn't mean we don't/won't play it live. It's fun when a crowd is into it, and the crowds tend to dig on that song.


----------



## bulb

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I wonder what Misha's good news is...



I shouldn't tell you but I will say this much, it's good news, and it is about something that will happen! 
It's a good thing.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I thought at first that maybe your girlfriend was pregnant, which would be great! 
But i didn't think you would post about that like you did, i would imagine something like that would be more clear.


----------



## noUser01

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I thought at first that maybe your girlfriend was pregnant, which would be great!



FOR WHO?!


----------



## jjfiegel

I wonder if it's another awesome tour, like how it was to tour with Dream Theater.. I need to see you guys again.


----------



## noUser01

Maybe they're finally coming to Vancouver to play a show with Devin Townsend opening. It's not like he has to fly in to do so.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

ConnorGilks said:


> FOR WHO?!


Some people consider that good news.


----------



## noUser01

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Some people consider that good news.



It can be, but when a fan of yours says that it would be great if your girlfriend got pregnant, that's definitely crossed the line of weirdness... haha.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah that is weird, i see what you mean. 
It's like congratulating somebody though. People normally say "That's great!" 
or... 
"Do you need a ride to the abortion clinic?"


----------



## kamello

ConnorGilks said:


> Maybe they're finally coming to Vancouver to play a show with Devin Townsend opening. It's not like he has to fly in to do so.



fuck Canada and the snow!, is summer here in South America


----------



## isispelican

mark posted something too, so its probably some crazy tour


----------



## PresidentJesus

bulb said:


> Well don't worry, just because I don't enjoy playing it because it's older than dirt doesn't mean we don't/won't play it live. It's fun when a crowd is into it, and the crowds tend to dig on that song.



Well that's awesome, man! Thanks for a response


----------



## heregoesnothing

hypotc said:


> Well, they are filming a new music video now. What song is getting the video treatment?
> 
> I think it's Scarlet, but it could be Facepalm too.



Erised + Petrucci please!


----------



## matt397

Pretty sure it has to something with Mission Engineering....

I could be wrong though. 

I'm hoping it's a co-headliner with 'Shuggah and there playing 2 nights in Toronto 

A boy can dream...


----------



## bulb




----------



## noUser01

kamello said:


> fuck Canada and the snow!, is summer here in South America



We're much closer to Washington than you are, there is no snow in Vancouver right now, and it's actually quite warm. 

LAWYERED.


----------



## sakeido

ConnorGilks said:


> Maybe they're finally coming to Vancouver to play a show with Devin Townsend opening. It's not like he has to fly in to do so.



devin townsend opening for periphery? wow


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

sakeido said:


> devin townsend opening for periphery? wow



Devin could surely use the opportunity to open for a band as big as Periphery! I'm sure he'd be in awe, seeing what it's like to live the dream. Maybe he'll get on their level some day.


----------



## Tang

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Devin could surely use the opportunity to open for a band as big as Periphery! I'm sure he'd be in awe, seeing what it's like to live the dream. Maybe he'll get on their level some day.


----------



## Fat-Elf

bulb said:


>




How about an all acoustic album? That would be neat..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No


----------



## Jonathan20022

Fat-Elf said:


> How about an all acoustic album? That would be neat..



Blasphemer!


----------



## -One-

I dunno about you guys, but I'd listen to a Periphery acoustic album/EP. I'd listen the fuck right out of it. Mostly because I love their melodic playing, and I love Spencer's clean vocals so much.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Stealthdjentstic said:


> No



Not enough BR00TALZ and TRVE KVLT for you?


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah, an EP in the same vein as TesseracT's Perspective would be cool. Of course, they can only do it if they do a slow downed version of the Walk and MAKE TOTAL DESTROY.


----------



## Compton

ustourustourustourustourplsplspls


----------



## bulb

-One- said:


> I dunno about you guys, but I'd listen to a Periphery acoustic album/EP. I'd listen the fuck right out of it. Mostly because I love their melodic playing, and I love Spencer's clean vocals so much.



Haha maybe someday, but for the time being we would rather just write new material instead of revisiting released tunes in an acoustic setting.


----------



## Lukifer

bulb said:


> Haha maybe someday, but for the time being we would rather just write new material instead of revisiting released tunes in an acoustic setting.



Why not just write an acoustic album instead of reworking electric songs on acoustic????


----------



## -One-

bulb said:


> Haha maybe someday, but for the time being we would rather just write new material instead of revisiting released tunes in an acoustic setting.


When did I say it had to be old songs?


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Fat-Elf said:


> How about an all acoustic album? That would be neat..



Ukulelecore


----------



## TheFerryMan

bulb said:


>



reminds me of the killswitch acoustic bridges...lovely.


----------



## drmosh

-One- said:


> I dunno about you guys, but I'd listen to a Periphery acoustic album/EP. I'd listen the fuck right out of it. Mostly because I love their melodic playing, and I love Spencer's clean vocals so much.



ok, but don't call it periphery


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> Haha maybe someday, but for the time being we would rather just write new material instead of revisiting released tunes in an acoustic setting.



Well please write maybe one new acoustic song for the next album, I kinda think you should develop that acoustic thing you just put on youtube into something. Or at least more acoustic interludes like in Froggin Bullfish!

But hey, I'm only making a suggestion, I just think it would be an interesting new direction for the band to take to have just a single, acoustic song on the next album.


----------



## bulb

how about i write this instead


----------



## Cynic

wow like so trippy bru it's like i drank a some liquor


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That song sounds like a mad trip on some PCP.


----------



## flavenstein

Ah yes, I remember the first time I discovered my keyboard has a pitch bender.


----------



## Toxic Dover

Want a good laugh? Watch this 

[YOUTUBEVID]C0x-PY591VI[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Tang

Toxic Dover said:


> Want a good laugh? Watch this
> 
> lol.
> 
> You know what would be cool? A Periphery/Circa Survive tour. Been listening to these two alot and it might just work.
> 
> Or not.


----------



## Lianoroto

Toxic Dover said:


> Want a good laugh? Watch this



The riffs actually sounds amazing backwards. Actually, the whole song does. wtf...


----------



## JosephAOI

Big tour announcement tomorrow! Hoping for a U.S. tour with Twelve Foot Ninja!!!!


----------



## PresidentJesus

JosephAOI said:


> Big tour announcement tomorrow! Hoping for a U.S. tour with Twelve Foot Ninja!!!!



I support this 10,000%


----------



## CloudAC

Toxic Dover said:


> Want a good laugh? Watch this




haha, awesome! The riffs sound very cool.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

PresidentJesus said:


> I support this 10,000%



That's a lot of percents man I gotta say.


----------



## isispelican

im guessing its one of those bands : Deftones, Gojira, Meshuggah, Slipknot, KSE


----------



## PresidentJesus

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That's a lot of percents man I gotta say.



Really? I was thinking it's about 3 times too small


----------



## elnyrb10

JosephAOI said:


> Big tour announcement tomorrow! Hoping for a U.S. tour with Twelve Foot Ninja!!!!



i can't like this enough...


----------



## NSXTypeZero

JosephAOI said:


> Big tour announcement tomorrow! Hoping for a U.S. tour with Twelve Foot Ninja!!!!



 YES PLEASE. 

Also, for the love of all things holy, we need a U.S. band to offer to bring out the guys in Ne Obliviscaris (they're Aussies, too, *nudge nudge*) When I think of what band I could see tapping them for support, y'all were the first to come to mind..

Periphery + Twelve Foot Ninja....... + Ne Obliviscaris....  

Trying to resist posting the songs 'Forget Not' and 'And Plague Flowers The Kaleidoscope'  holy shit. *NOTE* If you're into Periphery, your face will melt appreciating their black metal spin on modern progressive.

Regardless, I am excite to hear who it's going to be... they have yet to let me down with any tour thus far


----------



## CloudAC

Take it away Nolls~


----------



## JosephAOI

Guys. Could you fucking imagine this tour?

Periphery
The Contortionist
Scale The Summit
Twelve Foot Ninja

Maybe throw Within The Ruins on there too. That would be sick. Okay, I need to stop dreaming now.


----------



## bulb




----------



## Tang

I could also dig a Deftones/Periphery tour.


----------



## bulb

We are touring with Deftones!!! YAYYYYYY!!!

03/08 Atlantic City, NJ  House Of Blues
03/09 New York, NY  Terminal 5
03/10 Montclair, NJ  Wellmont Theatre
03/12 Stroudsburg, PA  The Sherman Theatre
03/13 Norfolk, VA  The Norva
03/15 Nashville, TN  Marathon Music Works
03/16 Myrtle Beach, SC  House of Blues
03/17 Atlanta, GA  The Tabernacle
03/19 Miami, FL  Fillmore Miami Beach
03/21 St. Petersburg, FL  Jannus Live!
03/22 Orlando, FL  Hard Rock Live
03/23 Mobile, AL  Soul Kitchen
03/25 Baton Rouge, LA  The Varsity Theatre
03/26 Corpus Christi, TX  Concrete Street Amphitheater
03/27 Pharr, TX  Pharr Entertainment Center
03/29 Austin, TX  ACL Live at the Moody Theater
03/30 Houston, TX  Bayou Music Center


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> We are touring with Deftones!!! YAYYYYYY!!!
> 
> 03/08 Atlantic City, NJ  House Of Blues
> 03/09 New York, NY  Terminal 5
> 03/10 Montclair, NJ  Wellmont Theatre
> 03/12 Stroudsburg, PA  The Sherman Theatre
> 03/13 Norfolk, VA  The Norva
> 03/15 Nashville, TN  Marathon Music Works
> 03/16 Myrtle Beach, SC  House of Blues
> 03/17 Atlanta, GA  The Tabernacle
> 03/19 Miami, FL  Fillmore Miami Beach
> 03/21 St. Petersburg, FL  Jannus Live!
> 03/22 Orlando, FL  Hard Rock Live
> 03/23 Mobile, AL  Soul Kitchen
> 03/25 Baton Rouge, LA  The Varsity Theatre
> 03/26 Corpus Christi, TX  Concrete Street Amphitheater
> 03/27 Pharr, TX  Pharr Entertainment Center
> 03/29 Austin, TX  ACL Live at the Moody Theater
> 03/30 Houston, TX  Bayou Music Center



Y U NO TORONTO !?!?!?!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

No Washington?  I was so pumped to see you guys in Seattle during summer slaughter and then you withdrew due to the personal reasons. 
Ah well, another time.


----------



## Tang

Tang said:


> I could also dig a Deftones/Periphery tour.





bulb said:


> We are touring with Deftones!!! YAYYYYYY!!!
> 
> 03/08 Atlantic City, NJ  House Of Blues
> 03/09 New York, NY  Terminal 5
> 03/10 Montclair, NJ  Wellmont Theatre
> 03/12 Stroudsburg, PA  The Sherman Theatre
> 03/13 Norfolk, VA  The Norva
> 03/15 Nashville, TN  Marathon Music Works
> 03/16 Myrtle Beach, SC  House of Blues
> 03/17 Atlanta, GA  The Tabernacle
> 03/19 Miami, FL  Fillmore Miami Beach
> 03/21 St. Petersburg, FL  Jannus Live!
> 03/22 Orlando, FL  Hard Rock Live
> 03/23 Mobile, AL  Soul Kitchen
> 03/25 Baton Rouge, LA  The Varsity Theatre
> 03/26 Corpus Christi, TX  Concrete Street Amphitheater
> 03/27 Pharr, TX  Pharr Entertainment Center
> 03/29 Austin, TX  ACL Live at the Moody Theater
> 03/30 Houston, TX  Bayou Music Center



....

NICE!


----------



## kylendm

bulb said:


> We are touring with Deftones!!! YAYYYYYY!!!
> 
> *03/08 Atlantic City, NJ &#8211; House Of Blues*
> 03/09 New York, NY &#8211; Terminal 5
> 03/10 Montclair, NJ &#8211; Wellmont Theatre
> 03/12 Stroudsburg, PA &#8211; The Sherman Theatre
> 03/13 Norfolk, VA &#8211; The Norva
> 03/15 Nashville, TN &#8211; Marathon Music Works
> 03/16 Myrtle Beach, SC &#8211; House of Blues
> 03/17 Atlanta, GA &#8211; The Tabernacle
> 03/19 Miami, FL &#8211; Fillmore Miami Beach
> 03/21 St. Petersburg, FL &#8211; Jannus Live!
> 03/22 Orlando, FL &#8211; Hard Rock Live
> 03/23 Mobile, AL &#8211; Soul Kitchen
> 03/25 Baton Rouge, LA &#8211; The Varsity Theatre
> 03/26 Corpus Christi, TX &#8211; Concrete Street Amphitheater
> 03/27 Pharr, TX &#8211; Pharr Entertainment Center
> 03/29 Austin, TX &#8211; ACL Live at the Moody Theater
> 03/30 Houston, TX &#8211; Bayou Music Center



You guys should totally come to Ballys after the show and hang out at the Mountain Bar. Shit gets insane every night. I'll even give you a tour of our shitty torn up boardwalk and give you each a dollar for penny slots. legit.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Next record. Guest Vox by Chino. Do it.
I think he might be down for it. Loved what he did on the last Whitechapel record. Fuck, I love everything the man does


----------



## crg123

bulb said:


>




Sounds great guys, can't wait. Would Tiger happen to be part of this record, just out of curiosity. You can mislead me if you don't want to reveal anything .


----------



## Lukifer

Ill join in.

No Oklahoma???? WTF???


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'd complain about them not coming to my state...but I won't. This place sucks.


----------



## toiletstand

AUSTIN brb getting plane tickets


congrats btw ive been wanting a tour like this to happen for the past 2 years!


----------



## Chuck

That clip they had in that video reminded me lots of The Contortionist... sweet


----------



## jjfiegel

Wish there was a midwest date or too as that's right in my Spring Break. Oh well. Man, Dream Theater, Deftones, Meshuggah, Cannibal Corpse, BTBAM, all within a year; you guys are super lucky with your touring bands, and with only two albums to boot!


----------



## Ralyks

Well, looks like I'm visiting home to hit up the NYC show. Mega props to you lads in Periphery for getting a dream tour


----------



## bulb

crg123 said:


> Sounds great guys, can't wait. Would Tiger happen to be part of this record, just out of curiosity. You can mislead me if you don't want to reveal anything .



It might be, unless it isn't!


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> Wish there was a midwest date or too as that's right in my Spring Break. Oh well. Man, Dream Theater, Deftones, Meshuggah, Cannibal Corpse, BTBAM, all within a year; you guys are super lucky with your touring bands, and with only two albums to boot!



We have been extremely fortunate haha, we don't deserve this, but we damn well will take it!!


----------



## I Voyager

bulb said:


> We are touring with Deftones!!! YAYYYYYY!!!
> 
> 03/08 Atlantic City, NJ &#8211; House Of Blues
> 03/09 New York, NY &#8211; Terminal 5
> 03/10 Montclair, NJ &#8211; Wellmont Theatre
> 03/12 Stroudsburg, PA &#8211; The Sherman Theatre
> 03/13 Norfolk, VA &#8211; The Norva
> 03/15 Nashville, TN &#8211; Marathon Music Works
> 03/16 Myrtle Beach, SC &#8211; House of Blues
> 03/17 Atlanta, GA &#8211; The Tabernacle
> 03/19 Miami, FL &#8211; Fillmore Miami Beach
> 03/21 St. Petersburg, FL &#8211; Jannus Live!
> 03/22 Orlando, FL &#8211; Hard Rock Live
> 03/23 Mobile, AL &#8211; Soul Kitchen
> 03/25 Baton Rouge, LA &#8211; The Varsity Theatre
> 03/26 Corpus Christi, TX &#8211; Concrete Street Amphitheater
> 03/27 Pharr, TX &#8211; Pharr Entertainment Center
> 03/29 Austin, TX &#8211; ACL Live at the Moody Theater
> 03/30 Houston, TX &#8211; Bayou Music Center


Ahh you're not playing the Huntington show 

Oh well I'll go out to NYC. No biggie.

EDIT: nevermind, it's sold out :'(

I is a sad.


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> We have been extremely fortunate haha, we don't deserve this, but we damn well will take it!!



What? You guys totally deserve it. I don't mean that in a fanboy way either. Seriously, the time and thought put into your music, the stellar live shows, the fan interaction, etc, makes you very, very deserving. 

That being said... I'll be at the Orlando show. I'll FINALLY see y'all live! And with one of the best live bands I've ever had the pleasure of seeing?? Fuck I wish the show was tomorrow!

Congrats to you all.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Though bummed I won' be able to see Deftones, I was lucky enough to see the both the Dream Theater and BTBAM* shows. Awaiting the next European leg.

*ETA: Yeah, I'm gloating.


----------



## skisgaar

Congrats on the Deftones tour guys! Wish you were with them when they come to the UK later next month though :/
But still, the best of luck to ya!


----------



## baptizedinblood

Finding out Periphery is touring with Deftones was the highlight of my day.

Finding out they aren't coming to California was the saddest moment of my life.


----------



## Hybrid138

I'll be at the Austin gig hopefully! This is only a few weeks after BTBAM! It's gonna be an exciting month for concerts!


----------



## MetalBuddah

No hometown love?


----------



## drmosh

MetalBuddah said:


> No hometown love?



How many times must it be said that it's not the band that books the dates? 
Especially not the supporting act


----------



## MetalBuddah

drmosh said:


> How many times must it be said that it's not the band that books the dates?
> Especially not the supporting act



I know very well how shows are booked, thank you very much


----------



## Artifacts in Motion

Can't say I'm too impressed by the new Juggy clip. I'm drawn to Periphery for more than the chuggas. However, I did hear a nice little riff thrown in there, which is a good thing in my book. Not making any assumptions about the album until I hear more clips! 

I AM excited about seeing Deftones and Periphery in ONE night in Atlantic City.


----------



## Metalma5ness

NSXTypeZero said:


> YES PLEASE.
> 
> Also, for the love of all things holy, we need a U.S. band to offer to bring out the guys in Ne Obliviscaris (they're Aussies, too, *nudge nudge*) When I think of what band I could see tapping them for support, y'all were the first to come to mind..
> 
> Periphery + Twelve Foot Ninja....... + Ne Obliviscaris....
> 
> Trying to resist posting the songs 'Forget Not' and 'And Plague Flowers The Kaleidoscope'  holy shit. *NOTE* If you're into Periphery, your face will melt appreciating their black metal spin on modern progressive.
> 
> Regardless, I am excite to hear who it's going to be... they have yet to let me down with any tour thus far



Damn, Never heard of Ne Obliviscaris, loving 'Forget Not' nice violin


----------



## Dayviewer

Artifacts in Motion said:


> Can't say I'm too impressed by the new Juggy clip. I'm drawn to Periphery for more than the chuggas. However, I did hear a nice little riff thrown in there, which is a good thing in my book. Not making any assumptions about the album until I hear more clips!


Same! though the chugs do sound great already from that clip haha, however, I'm sure Spencer will throw some awesome vocals over this scream and that the rest of Juggernaut will definatly contain plenty of awesome riffs and melodies, really stoked to hear this thing.
Definatly with Mark already saying they would branch out even more on this one, which is only a good thing in my book 

On another note, Mothership will start tracking on wednesday so I've read


----------



## isispelican

please dont start judging that early


----------



## Artifacts in Motion

isispelican said:


> please dont start judging that early



Like I said, we can only wait for more clips to get a better idea of what the album will sound like. Even with the PII clips, nothing entirely came together until songs were released. Though, I'm hoping to see some drum tracking on this time around, because that didn't make it's way into any previous studio vlogs of the former album.


----------



## Dayviewer

We're only saying what we thought of the little clip, not of Juggernaut as a whole, because we know there will be all kinds of different stuff on there, no judging haha.


----------



## CloudAC

I too hope that Matt gets some drum clips out there. But even still... We don't even know if they'll release studio updates this time, maybe they want to keep it tight under wrap. Who knows.  I like the clip though, it reminds me of the first studio video they released before PII and everyone was like 'too much chug!' and 'sounds like emmure!' ...  I have 100% faith in the guys. One of the handful of bands where I can just say 'I know the next album will not disappoint'.

Super stoked for The Mothership though, not long now till the release!!


----------



## illimmigrant

Found out Periphery was playing with Deftones in Houston.
Went to buy tickets, but show is already sold out.
Epic Fail.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i hope juggernaut is less melodic and more super heavy and ballsy


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Dear Misha, please put your Nyan Cat remix on the new album, as the main theme, because that's totally the only thing that will validate my nonexistent life forever, HNNNG! *twitch*


----------



## JosephAOI

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hope juggernaut is less melodic and more super heavy and ballsy



I'm hoping for the opposite


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hope juggernaut is less melodic and more super heavy and ballsy



This so much. I would love to see one song like The Walk where it's balls to the walls heavy. Especially since Spencer sounds so monstrous nowadays. I still want melodic and singing though.


----------



## CloudAC

Ragnarok and the heavy vocal bit in Masamune still give me shivers, Spencer's heavy vocals are epic nowadays.


----------



## toiletstand

illimmigrant said:


> Found out Periphery was playing with Deftones in Houston.
> Went to buy tickets, but show is already sold out.
> Epic Fail.


 corpus christi and pharr are the only texas shows that arent sold out


----------



## TristanTTN

I want this song to be on a Periphery album one day!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Goddamn, some of these dates are really selling out quick. I jumped on my ticket for March 19th in Miami. I'm not missing an opportunity like this, who else has their tickets?


----------



## 3074326

Really want to go to this tour, but there are no dates within six hours of me. Odd, considering I'm in a big city and live within about three hours of six or seven other big cities.


----------



## Xplozive

Periphery doing soundwave sideshows in aus

28th feb annandale sydney

25th feb gershwin room melb

Both shows 18+ and tickets on sale this friday!

Exciting


----------



## wookie606

Artifacts in Motion said:


> Can't say I'm too impressed by the new Juggy clip. I'm drawn to Periphery for more than the chuggas. However, I did hear a nice little riff thrown in there, which is a good thing in my book. Not making any assumptions about the album until I hear more clips!



41 seconds of a demo through a cam mic.
I'm sure it will be more complex than a few chuggies


----------



## theo

Xplozive said:


> Periphery doing soundwave sideshows in aus
> 
> 28th feb annandale sydney
> 
> 25th feb gershwin room melb
> 
> Both shows 18+ and tickets on sale this friday!
> 
> Exciting



Where are they being sold through? The soundwave site or elsewhere?


----------



## Xplozive

Oztix.com.au for both of them and annandalehotel.com for the annandale of course!


----------



## Fiction

Fuck yeah, cheers dude


----------



## metal_sam14

Feck yes Periphery sidewave, I will be there with bells on


----------



## theo

Xplozive said:


> Oztix.com.au for both of them and annandalehotel.com for the annandale of course!



Thanks for the heads up man, It's really appreciated. repped


----------



## Sikthness

So when do preorders go up for the instrumental only version? 


just a joke..please..do not ban...just joking.....


----------



## anomynous

This isn't the HAARP Machine thread, you should be safe from a ban.


----------



## Xplozive

I find it weird how neither of the websites have ticketing info up and theyre on sale tomorrow. This is odd


----------



## Matt_D_

no brisbane sideshow          

dont make me fly to sydney misha.


----------



## Hybrid138

Change of plans, Austin sold out...

Pharr, TX it is! I've never been there... should be an adventure!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Xplozive said:


> I find it weird how neither of the websites have ticketing info up and theyre on sale tomorrow. This is odd



I don't know how things are in Oz, but that wouldn't surprise me at all here. Hell, for the Periphery/DT show, the venue changed and neither the venue nor the ticketing agent gave any updates. I just happened to read it on a forum somewhere.


----------



## bulb

anomynous said:


> This isn't the HAARP Machine thread, you should be safe from a ban.


Seriously, this is the Periphery thread, you can hate away all you want on anything and everything mods won't stop ya hahah!


----------



## bulb

Hybrid138 said:


> Change of plans, Austin sold out...
> 
> Pharr, TX it is! I've never been there... should be an adventure!



One could say that it is ..... from home....

/badjokestinkinguptheroom


----------



## bulb

Matt_D_ said:


> no brisbane sideshow
> 
> dont make me fly to sydney misha.



Sorry dude, we have no say, we just play where they tell us to!


----------



## Metal_Webb

The Annandale again? Sweet. Last time you guys were here 18 months ago with Tesseract good times were had.

PUCKING FUMPED


----------



## gunch

So how would one get the old Haunted Shores stuff?


----------



## Xplozive

Metal_Webb said:


> The Annandale again? Sweet. Last time you guys were here 18 months ago with Tesseract good times were had.
> 
> PUCKING FUMPED



Yess, in all honesty i enjoyed tesseract more. I think periphery's sound was subpar compared to tesseracts. Ive read they have a new guy now doing sound and hes meant to be brilliant.

Ticketing info is up now, $50.10 for the annandale show and ill assume there will be booking fees. I really would like northlane to join this lineup!


----------



## matt397

Find out Deftones is doing a North American tour but no Canada. Le Sad

Deftones is coming to Toronto with Periphery !! Le Happy

Periphery can't make it due to prior tour obligations. Rage 

Music, Y U DO THIS ?!


----------



## Fat-Elf

silverabyss said:


> So how would one get the old Haunted Shores stuff?



You mean the one when Misha still weren't in the band? I only know that Maelstrom is in Spotify and the Misha stuff is on Bandcamp: Haunted Shores

Also, I heard they once came to record to Finland. I wonder if that's true.


----------



## metal_sam14

Just got a ticket to the Melbourne sidewave, stoked!

EDIT: I will buy all 6 members of Periphery a beer or beverage in exchange for racecar


----------



## elnyrb10

just bought my tickets for the wellmont in montclair. i am so damp for this show


----------



## bulb

KVLT


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Amazing! Drums are immense!


----------



## crg123

hahahah 0:26


----------



## isispelican

fuck yeah!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That is amazing.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Xplozive said:


> Periphery doing soundwave sideshows in aus
> 
> 28th feb annandale sydney
> 
> 25th feb gershwin room melb
> 
> Both shows 18+ and tickets on sale this friday!
> 
> Exciting


 

Gutted, I'm in DC those days and was hoping that I might catch them on home turf.

The last time they played in the UK I was out of the country as well!!!


----------



## Tang

bulb said:


> KVLT




Bulb, the suggested videos that show after yours are KVLT as fuck.


----------



## RustInPeace

I dunno man, its not really thrash/groove enough


----------



## bulb

Scarlet guitar lesson!!


----------



## Pooluke41

bulb said:


> Scarlet guitar lesson!!




It's got that "glemmy" tone to it.

I like it.


----------



## orange1

Yes, finally a studio pic! Awesome setup man!


----------



## FlameIbrah

bulb said:


> Scarlet guitar lesson!!




You magnificent troll, you


----------



## bulb

Working on Vectors...


----------



## larry

man!!! DAT CHEST HAIR 

(great track too, excited to see
where it goes..)


----------



## crg123

Halftime trolling and FAGDAD tuning in one 30 second video, oh misha...


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Hello kitty robe = totally kvlt


----------



## Lukifer

WTF is KVLT??? Im not in the cool club I guess. But yeah Hello Kitty for the win.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^Not tr00 enough


----------



## downburst82

is that a Milwaukee drill? they make some quality stuff!!

ps:also dont know if its supposed to be a troll or what but that sounds beautiful!


----------



## matt397

downburst82 said:


> is that a Milwaukee drill? they make some quality stuff!!
> 
> ps:also dont know if its supposed to be a troll or what but that sounds beautiful!



It does, I hope they mix this:


into that as well...


----------



## Draceius

Lukifer said:


> WTF is KVLT??? Im not in the cool club I guess. But yeah Hello Kitty for the win.



KVLT = CULT
You're not br00tal kvlt enough for this thread.


----------



## splinter8451

bulb said:


> Working on Vectors...




Vectors is a reference to Elfen Lied I'm guessing


----------



## bulb

splinter8451 said:


> Vectors is a reference to Elfen Lied I'm guessing



Yup!
Light and Eureka are anime/manga references too hehe.


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> Yup!
> Light and Eureka are anime/manga references too hehe.



Never clocked on to that, are the lyrics to Light actually related to Light from Death Note though?


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> Never clocked on to that, are the lyrics to Light actually related to Light from Death Note though?



nope


----------



## Lianoroto

bulb said:


> Working on Vectors...



I'm getting a huge Paramore vibe from this.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Lianoroto said:


> I'm getting a huge Paramore vibe from this.



Hailey Williams guest vocals confirmed.


----------



## Lianoroto

Fat-Elf said:


> Hailey Williams guest vocals confirmed.



That would be awesome. No joke.


----------



## Sebski

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YmdXh7IR5Y


----------



## bulb

Nolly and I made some patches for Fractal Audio's Axe-Change. The patches are for the Axefx II v9, and we decided to do a little video demoing the sounds we made for you guys! Keep an eye out for them, and we hope you enjoy!


----------



## kylendm

Sounds sick man. Elfen Lied is by far my favorite anime. Part of me wishes there was a second season but i don't know because I'm also happy with how it ended too. Awesome that you are making reference to it in a song.


----------



## jvms

Are all of you into animes/mangas or was it just a joke? What do you watch?


----------



## bulb

kylendm said:


> Sounds sick man. Elfen Lied is by far my favorite anime. Part of me wishes there was a second season but i don't know because I'm also happy with how it ended too. Awesome that you are making reference to it in a song.



As a general rule with Anime if you want the complete experience (provided it is available) do what I do and RTFM!
(read the fucking manga!)


----------



## kylendm

bulb said:


> As a general rule with Anime if you want the complete experience (provided it is available) do what I do and RTFM!
> (read the fucking manga!)


Can I have yours because I'd love to.


----------



## bulb

mangareader.net


----------



## Gitte

bulb said:


> Nolly and I made some patches for Fractal Audio's Axe-Change. The patches are for the Axefx II v9, and we decided to do a little video demoing the sounds we made for you guys! Keep an eye out for them, and we hope you enjoy!




Awesome Sounds!! The only thing I Need now is a freaking Axe Fx II....


----------



## kylendm

bulb said:


> mangareader.net



Thanks mang.


----------



## jvms

But isn't the anime usually true to the manga? Why do you say the manga is better?


----------



## toiletstand

thats not always the case. some shows will tell the story a little differently. they might leave out small details, add some in or go in a completely different direction than the manga.


----------



## kylendm

Yeah I just read the elfen lied Manga has a more understandable ending.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Though the anime is much freakier, the manga definitely is better for story. Same with Deadman Wonderland, another gory, mind altering piece of media.


----------



## bulb

jvms said:


> But isn't the anime usually true to the manga? Why do you say the manga is better?



In the case of a lot of animes, they shorten the story to fit 13-26 eps (1 or 2 seasons) which means they have to alter details and oftentimes the ending too, making the story end WAAAAAAY before it should (see Gantz, Beck etc.)
The only anime I am aware of that is pretty true to the manga would be Deathnote, and even with that there are some slight differences.

Then you have problems like Naruto faces, where the anime catches up to the manga, so while the manga is being written, they have to go on entire arcs or sometimes a few seasons worth of filler. You know there cannot be any significant character development, because the manga is coming out weekly and the anime is just trying to wait so enough new story can be out to make episodes again. I hate that.


----------



## CloudAC

^^ Yeah, sucks when that happens. I always try and find an interesting new anime to start when those shows start their filler arcs. Currently watching Death Note for the third time, so good.

This thread took a interesting new turn!


----------



## Lianoroto

CloudAC said:


> This thread took a interesting new turn!



Guess the thread should be renamed then:

Periphery SUPERHYPERMEGATHREAD: Everything Periphery, manga and anime


----------



## mithologian

Or like FMA. The original anime's blows compared to brotherhood, which stuck close to the MA GA's story.


----------



## kamello

I hated how Beck ended so abruptly , was really entertaining to watch and motivated me again to have a band just for the fun of it (although I really disliked some of the songs on the anime )


.....on a random second thought, Juggernaut would be a concept Album of Death Note or Elfen Lied? 



EDIT: ohh, Im the first post in this page, I need to take my chances
MISHA WTF ARE YOU PLAYING ON THE FIRST RIFF HERE!!!!11!!!11oneone1eleven



I just can hear a guitar playing octaves and another one doing chords but I can't distinguish them


----------



## Lianoroto

kamello said:


> ...on a random second thought, Juggernaut would be a concept Album of Death Note or Elfen Lied?



Seeing as how the names of previous songs of theirs mostly aren't tied to anything lyrically or album-wise, I bet not.

Remember, this is the band that titled their second album: This Time it is Personal. You can't expect something straightforward from them at all.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Misha what pickups are in the B6 now?


----------



## Ralyks

Lianoroto said:


> Seeing as how the names of previous songs of theirs mostly aren't tied to anything lyrically or album-wise, I bet not.



I feel like at some point, Misha said the concept of Juggernaut related to the lyrical content of 'Jetpack Was Yes!'


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

kamello said:


> I hated how Beck ended so abruptly , was really entertaining to watch and motivated me again to have a band just for the fun of it (although I really disliked some of the songs on the anime )



I haven't seen the anime for Beck, but I can only assume that it was the same as the manga. It sucked, it was really good, and I'm not that big a fan of most slice of life mangas.

As of now, the only anime I can say I'm watching right now is Initial D. It still gets updated, has a good story, and I can't deny that that eurobeat is catchy as fuck.


----------



## bulb

Ralyks said:


> I feel like at some point, Misha said the concept of Juggernaut related to the lyrical content of 'Jetpack Was Yes!'



I said that was one of the possible concepts we would work around, but in the end we decided not to go with that.


----------



## isispelican

wut


----------



## baptizedinblood

Almost forgot about Bave!


----------



## TristanTTN

o.o


----------



## MikeH

http://www.facebook.com/bave.wevends?fref=ts

You guys seriously don't know about Bave? Losers.


----------



## jvms

bulb said:


> In the case of a lot of animes, they shorten the story to fit 13-26 eps (1 or 2 seasons) which means they have to alter details and oftentimes the ending too, making the story end WAAAAAAY before it should (see Gantz, Beck etc.)
> The only anime I am aware of that is pretty true to the manga would be Deathnote, and even with that there are some slight differences.
> 
> Then you have problems like Naruto faces, where the anime catches up to the manga, so while the manga is being written, they have to go on entire arcs or sometimes a few seasons worth of filler. You know there cannot be any significant character development, because the manga is coming out weekly and the anime is just trying to wait so enough new story can be out to make episodes again. I hate that.



So, what have you been reading/watching lately? After 4 or 5 years, in july I decided to watch animes again. Since then, I caught up with Naruto Shippudden from where I was in 2008, watched FMA and FMA:B and finished Bleach and now reading it's manga (my favorite so far). Thinking about watching Dragon Ball or Death Note now... do you have any sugestions?


----------



## Djent

According to a little _*RUMOR*_, Periphery's gonna be on Mayhem fest this year.

The full lineup:
Rob Zombie
Deftones
Killswitch Engage
All That Remains
In This Moment
Children of Bodom
Amon Amarth
Job for a Cowboy
Behemoth
Chelsea Grin
Periphery
Born of Osiris
After the Burial

Honestly, I've missed every Mayhem Fest, and I might consider going to this one...


----------



## bulb

Djent said:


> According to a little _*RUMOR*_, Periphery's gonna be on Mayhem fest this year.
> 
> The full lineup:
> Rob Zombie
> Deftones
> Killswitch Engage
> All That Remains
> In This Moment
> Children of Bodom
> Amon Amarth
> Job for a Cowboy
> Behemoth
> Chelsea Grin
> Periphery
> Born of Osiris
> After the Burial
> 
> Honestly, I've missed every Mayhem Fest, and I might consider going to this one...



We are?


----------



## kamello

jvms said:


> So, what have you been reading/watching lately? After 4 or 5 years, in july I decided to watch animes again. Since then, I caught up with Naruto Shippudden from where I was in 2008, watched FMA and FMA:B and finished Bleach and now reading it's manga (my favorite so far). Thinking about watching Dragon Ball or Death Note now... do you have any sugestions?



Death Note, *NAOW!*

I always thought fanboys where exagereting, but seriously, is a really well made Anime, and the end IMO is one of the biggest mindfucks in a series evah


----------



## Opion

Djent said:


> According to a little _*RUMOR*_, Periphery's gonna be on Mayhem fest this year.
> 
> The full lineup:
> Rob Zombie
> Deftones
> Killswitch Engage
> All That Remains
> In This Moment
> Children of Bodom
> Amon Amarth
> Job for a Cowboy
> Behemoth
> Chelsea Grin
> Periphery
> Born of Osiris
> After the Burial
> 
> Honestly, I've missed every Mayhem Fest, and I might consider going to this one...




There's not enough crappy bands on this lineup to call it a real mayhem fest...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

kamello said:


> Death Note, *NAOW!*
> 
> I always thought fanboys where exagereting, but seriously, is a really well made Anime, and the end IMO is one of the biggest mindfucks in a series evah



Ending is the biggest hardon killer in a series evah.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

bulb said:


> We are?


Now that it's on the internet you are.  and I'll give you a penny if you do.


----------



## eventhetrees

Fuck yeah Bave!


----------



## Ayo7e

Nice.


----------



## Xplozive

Ayo7e said:


> Nice.




This looks interesting


----------



## Jonathan20022

Why are all of Misha's videos private now? I wanted to see the latest studio videos, and now they're gone!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Kenji20022 said:


> Why are all of Misha's videos private now? I wanted to see the latest studio videos, and now they're gone!



It's a conspiracy.


----------



## bulb

Kenji20022 said:


> Why are all of Misha's videos private now? I wanted to see the latest studio videos, and now they're gone!



Ah thanks for the heads up, I tried to delete my google+ account that it pretty much forced me to switch to, and it made all my vids private, I assumed that if I reactivated the account that it would make them public again, but I just had to fix that now!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sweet, my friend sent me a link to your studio update and it wasn't available, but now it's up again! Good stuff btw  especially grim and/or frostbitten.


----------



## Veldar

isispelican said:


> wut



Surprise! Periphery are getting a forth guitarist!


----------



## Polythoral

jvms said:


> So, what have you been reading/watching lately? After 4 or 5 years, in july I decided to watch animes again. Since then, I caught up with Naruto Shippudden from where I was in 2008, watched FMA and FMA:B and finished Bleach and now reading it's manga (my favorite so far). Thinking about watching Dragon Ball or Death Note now... do you have any sugestions?



Watch something current: Psycho-Pass

so gud.

Magi is turning out decent, too. And Kotoura-San, but that's nothing like the things you're talking about, hahaha. Still trying to decide on Maoyu.


----------



## bulb

Here are my NAMM fotes:
The hotel room before the storm




Mayones Regius 7




My new Mayones Regius 6 (absolutely mindblowing!)




Dawid from Mayones made me that BMW knob hehe




Tosin's Sig!




Ibanez 9 string




Strandberg Varberg that now belongs to Paul Masvidal




Mark playing Strandberg Varberg




Carvin 7 string in the most gorgeous finish




Sean, Nolly, Aaron




Joe's guitar




Joe and his guitar




Wes and Joe's guitar




Ibanez 9 string headstock




Carvin California 7




Mraky


----------



## toiletstand

nice! You're pictures are definitely starting to improve. good work dude!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Took me like ten minutes to realize that the light bulb in the corner was because you're Bulb.  I'm too tired for this shit.
Those look really sweet though! Could we have a demo of that new Mayones when you have time? Pretty please?


----------



## Tang

Is Joe playing a custom shop Jackson? Love the Tele shape.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Tang said:


> Is Joe playing a custom shop Jackson? Love the Tele shape.


The blurry headstock logo looks like a Charvel logo


----------



## Dan Halen

Polythoral said:


> Watch something current: Psycho-Pass
> 
> so gud.
> 
> Magi is turning out decent, too. And Kotoura-San, but that's nothing like the things you're talking about, hahaha. Still trying to decide on Maoyu.



Magi IS turning out fantastic. hopefully it continues for quite someitme. Maybe 50 Eps instead of just 25. btw do you use crunchyroll?

If you want something recent AND great check out Sword Art Online. It's absolutely incredible. Also Another one thats really good is Evangelion. less recent but still amazing. watch out though it's pretty confusing.


----------



## Tang

TheBloodstained said:


> The blurry headstock logo looks like a Charvel logo



I think you're right. I didn't see the second picture with the headstock. It's a looker, that's for sure.


----------



## sakeido

Dan Halen said:


> Magi IS turning out fantastic. hopefully it continues for quite someitme. Maybe 50 Eps instead of just 25. btw do you use crunchyroll?
> 
> If you want something recent AND great check out Sword Art Online. It's absolutely incredible. Also Another one thats really good is Evangelion. less recent but still amazing. watch out though it's pretty confusing.



SAO was great. suffered from a bad case of time compression though, trying to fit two story arcs into one season was a bad idea. didn't really start to grab me until episode 3 or 4. 

Evangelion one of the best animes ever. the new movies are absolutely outstanding, especially 2.22. but fuck Shinji


----------



## Angus Clark

Yeah watch Death Note, Code Geass, Ergo Proxy, Elfen Lied, Baccano, Durarara, Darker than Black, Requiem for the Phantom, Hyouka, Bakemonogatari, Zayonara Zetsubou sensei, Mawaru Pendingrum, Aoi Bungaku series, Steins: Gate, Angel Beats, etc etc etc.

I am totally not a dork.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Seriously, wouldn't it be time to move this anime-discussion to a respective thread? I would love to talk about anime but the last place on earth for it would be on a Periphery thread..


----------



## skisgaar

sakeido said:


> Evangelion one of the best animes ever. the new movies are absolutely outstanding, especially 2.22. *but fuck Shinji*



Okay, going OT here, but seriously:





Now you can't complain about Shinji anymore 

On another note: I am still super jelly of you American folk for getting to see Periphery AND Deftones in the same show  FUCKING UK!!!!!


----------



## skisgaar

Djent said:


> According to a little _*RUMOR*_, Periphery's gonna be on Mayhem fest this year.
> 
> The full lineup:
> Rob Zombie
> Deftones
> Killswitch Engage
> All That Remains
> In This Moment
> Children of Bodom
> Amon Amarth
> Job for a Cowboy
> Behemoth
> Chelsea Grin
> Periphery
> Born of Osiris
> After the Burial
> 
> Honestly, I've missed every Mayhem Fest, and I might consider going to this one...




Okay, which one of you fuckers stole my iPod?


----------



## Polythoral

Dan Halen said:


> Magi IS turning out fantastic. hopefully it continues for quite someitme. Maybe 50 Eps instead of just 25. btw do you use crunchyroll?
> 
> If you want something recent AND great check out Sword Art Online. It's absolutely incredible. Also Another one thats really good is Evangelion. less recent but still amazing. watch out though it's pretty confusing.



Yeah, I do. Also Sword Art Online was pretty great, for sure. 

Also, Psycho-Pass for coolest OP song... dem vocals, dem riffs. 


anyways, back on topic... how bout dat peripherurrr.


----------



## Hybrid138

I hope that Carvin Bulb Blueburst becomes a standard option


----------



## Fat-Elf

Polythoral said:


> Yeah, I do. Also Sword Art Online was pretty great, for sure.
> 
> Also, Psycho-Pass for coolest OP song... dem vocals, dem riffs.
> 
> 
> anyways, back on topic... how bout dat peripherurrr.




Holy shit. &#20955;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#26178;&#38632; is one of my favorite bands, didn't have any idea they had done an anime OP. 

Edit: And now, get over here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...25990-anime-manga-megathread.html#post3384900


----------



## russtolium

Those Mayones guitars are nuts! The figuring on the wood is unreal. The 9 string Ibanez is interesting too, how many 9 string players out there are there though?


----------



## TheFerryMan

russtolium said:


> Those Mayones guitars are nuts! The figuring on the wood is unreal. The 9 string Ibanez is interesting too, how many 9 string players out there are there though?



Noyon
Tre (From Carthrage)
Tony McAlpine
Mesuggah (within the next two albums.)
also Josh Travis did a few clips with a 9string.


----------



## JosephAOI

Djent said:


> According to a little _*RUMOR*_, Periphery's gonna be on Mayhem fest this year.
> 
> The full lineup:
> Rob Zombie
> Deftones
> Killswitch Engage
> All That Remains
> In This Moment
> Children of Bodom
> Amon Amarth
> Job for a Cowboy
> Behemoth
> *Chelsea Grin*
> Periphery
> *Born of Osiris*
> After the Burial
> 
> Honestly, I've missed every Mayhem Fest, and I might consider going to this one...





Really though, I hate seeing a few good bands on a lineup with a bunch of bands I don't give two shits for (Warped tour and All Stars Tour immediately come to mind)



TheFerryMan said:


> Noyon
> Tre (From Carthrage)
> Tony McAlpine
> *Mesuggah (within the next two albums.)*
> also Josh Travis did a few clips with a 9string.





Don't forget EtherealEntity!


----------



## JakePeriphery

I never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever want to play a 9 string.


----------



## Fiction

Periphery IX: Jake plays the 9 string


----------



## JosephAOI

Fiction said:


> Periphery IX: Jake plays the 9 string



That's it, set in stone. If you don't call your tenth album this (Right, because Juggernaut?) then I will be very sad.


----------



## Jonathan20022

JakePeriphery said:


> I never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever want to play a 9 string.



Your endorsers take note of this.

Expect a package.


----------



## bulb

so what are some of your guys' favorite mangas? any recs?


----------



## jjfiegel

I'm a Shonen guy, so I'll mainly only be able to recommend Shonen series, but anyway:

One Piece, Toriko, Fullmetal Alchemist, Berserk, Bakuman (made by the Death Note team. It's about the manga process and is really good and is actually finished unlike most other things on this list), Negima (starts off pretty icky, especially depending on your tolerance of panty shots, but it definitely improves), Assassination Classroom, Hunter x Hunter, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Gintama, Sket Dance, Beelzebub.

EDIT: And Attack on Titan.

All I can think of right now, but there's obviously a ton more.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm gonna be the nerd and tell all you that I still have no shame in admitting that I still love Naruto 

Also, Death Note 

EDIT: Rosario Vampire is another that's more of a guilty pleasure manga of mine haha


----------



## Polythoral

I've never been able to get into manga as much as anime... takes more focus that I don't have, I guess, haha.


----------



## isispelican

bulb said:


> so what are some of your guys' favorite mangas? any recs?



cage of eden, parasyte and enigma are some of the best and less well known!
we have this thread though : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...25990-anime-manga-megathread.html#post3384988


----------



## WiseSplinter

Best MANGA:

1) Berserk, gotta be no.1 (recently the anime was remade into 3 feature length eps, must watch)
2) Vagabond
3) Blade of the immortal


----------



## bulb

so what were some of your favorite things at NAMM?


----------



## baptizedinblood

Not going.


----------



## bulb

baptizedinblood said:


> Not going.



Haha of course not, it ended 2 days ago!


----------



## baptizedinblood

bulb said:


> Haha of course not, it ended 2 days ago!



Oh I know, It was more of a sarcastic response over the fact that I'm bummed I didn't get to go.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Dat walnut topped regius.


----------



## bulb

Adrian-XI said:


> Dat walnut topped regius.



i love it, one of my favorite things at namm


----------



## skisgaar

bulb said:


> so what are some of your guys' favorite mangas? any recs?



Read Dogs. Interesting, gory, gritty as fuck. You won't regret it.

Also: It's not my fault I'm not popular
fucking hilarious manga, but also painfully cringe worthy DX


----------



## The Beard

That 9-string Ibanez never ceases to blow my mind whenever I look at it


----------



## Dan Halen

skisgaar said:


> Okay, going OT here, but seriously:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can't complain about Shinji anymore
> 
> On another note: I am still super jelly of you American folk for getting to see Periphery AND Deftones in the same show  FUCKING UK!!!!!



How dare you complain about the concert WE get when YOU get SOOOOOOOO MANY more great lineups then America gets. AND FUCKING FUCK AUSTRALIA. Even worse I live in pittsburgh....aint NOBODY want to play here.

But yah, that about sums up Shinji. he Has EVERY right to be whiney.


----------



## Dan Halen

bulb said:


> so what are some of your guys' favorite mangas? any recs?



Rurouni Kenshin
Ao No Exorcist
Busou Renkin
Freezing
Magi (anime is great too)
Eureka Seven AO (anime was pretty good)
Dark Air (Music references and characters named after Metal and Rock artists. Bad guys name is Zappa, and first cahr you mean is Dave Mustain hahah)
Negima! (Does start off really slow but gets pretty awesome)
Peacemaker (Shinsengumi Imon peacemaker is first, then it's Kurogane)


----------



## skisgaar

Dan Halen said:


> Negima! (Does start off really slow but gets pretty awesome)



Sure, if you like reading another man's teenage wet dream unfold page by page, where he imagines himself as the main character.


----------



## bulb

skisgaar said:


> Sure, if you like reading another man's teenage wet dream unfold page by page, where he imagines himself as the main character.



sounds awesome, reading asap, hoping it's way ecchi


----------



## Kroaton

I'm not really a manga guy , but , Shingeki no Kyojin has been absolutely amazing so far. Violent and gory , great story , unique premise , typical shonen bitchy heroes.Fun times.


----------



## Experimorph

Great Teacher Onizuka and Shonan Junai Gumi (GTO: The Early Years) were absolutely hilarious. The best manga I ever read.


----------



## Angus Clark

I'd definitely tell you to watch the Bakemonogatari series, but I feel that some of it's awesome would be taken away if you don't understand Japanese. Anybody round here seen that series and know if this might be the case?

Also Baccano/Durarara. Made by the same guys, incredible stuff.

As for something a little more 'unknown', I rec. Mawaru Pendingrum, very abstract-y awesome-y.

NAMM was cool too, hehe


----------



## TheFerryMan

bulb said:


> so what were some of your favorite things at NAMM?




Almost all of the ESP Everything.


----------



## Andromalia

I couldn't refrain from thinking people would stop commenting Tosin's looks after seeing DAT COAT on the vector video. 

Last manga I read is called "Planetes" and I heavily recommend it. Story of an orbital junk remover team.


----------



## Black Mamba

bulb said:


> so what were some of your favorite things at NAMM?


 
Everything Jackson did, especially the new hardtail Pro Dinkys and the Custom Select program.


----------



## Housty00

Is it just me, or is " Less anime/manga, more Periphery" a valid opinion? 

I could dig it.


----------



## flavenstein

Housty00 said:


> Is it just me, or is " Less anime/manga, more Periphery" a valid opinion?



I guess technically it's on topic if started by one of the band members... right? The topic is "anime/manga preferences of the guys in Periphery"


----------



## The Beard

I GUARANSHEESHE!



I fucking love watching the old vids


----------



## Dan Halen

Housty00 said:


> Is it just me, or is " Less anime/manga, more Periphery" a valid opinion?
> 
> I could dig it.



I mean you could just ignore the anime/manga posts and read the other content. I mean Misha did ask so why can't we oblige him? We're not here for your intrests, sorry that you don't like other peoples.


----------



## Housty00

Dan Halen said:


> I mean you could just ignore the anime/manga posts and read the other content. I mean Misha did ask so why can't we oblige him? We're not here for your intrests, sorry that you don't like other peoples.



Oh, I definitely will continue to do just that, man. 
I mean, ( as much as I love him) Misha doesn't get to make the rules. Really trying to not be an asshole here, but if some Joe Schmoe totally "hijacked" a thread with a completely unrelated subject, he would be redirected to the appropriate thread/subforum no? That's all I'm saying. 
Again, not trying to be an asshole, or belittle anyones interest, I'm just saying.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

The Beard said:


> I GUARANSHEESHE!
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking love watching the old vids




Signiore Misha,

What song is playing circa 4:48 (eg the intro to Xander)? I've wondered this for years.

Sincerely,
Me.


----------



## CloudAC

Devin Townsend, Meshuggah And Periphery To Play Huge London Show In May! | News | Metal Hammer

Devin Townsend, Meshuggah and Periphery. London. 3 of my favourite groups ever. One night. Just bought a ticket.

SO STOKED! 

Someone give me a place to crash in London?


----------



## bulb

Mo Jiggity said:


> Signiore Misha,
> 
> What song is playing circa 4:48 (eg the intro to Xander)? I've wondered this for years.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Me.



It's that april fools song that I did which Alex contributed vocals aka dog barking and howling to, it's called attempt insertion and it's on my soundclick haha


----------



## Dan Halen

Housty00 said:


> Oh, I definitely will continue to do just that, man.
> I mean, ( as much as I love him) Misha doesn't get to make the rules. Really trying to not be an asshole here, but if some Joe Schmoe totally "hijacked" a thread with a completely unrelated subject, he would be redirected to the appropriate thread/subforum no? That's all I'm saying.
> Again, not trying to be an asshole, or belittle anyones interest, I'm just saying.



Im Just Saiyan too. It's not like it was really hijacked, and I think if it got bad enough then a mod would stop by and say something. But I think it can break from strict topic conversation for a minute or 2, considering there's no new super big crazy news other than the stuff that everyone's talked about over the past week or so.


----------



## splinter8451

The thread is more hijacked now by the argument you started over "da rulez" and assuring us you are not an asshole 

I'm sure if a mod found the thread derailed enough they would clean it up and say something. Like the mods always say, leave the moderation to the mods or hit the report button if you think something is breaking the rules. 

ON TOPIC:

I hate watching that vid because it makes me remember that Not Enough Mana has not been released with Spencer vocals yet!!


----------



## elnyrb10

splinter8451 said:


> I hate watching that vid because it makes me remember that Not Enough Mana has not been released with Spencer vocals yet!!



i would give everything in this world to have that song put on a periphery release officially


----------



## isispelican

^yes!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not Enough Mana is my favorite out of Bulb's soundclick files. Gutted when it didn't make the debut, it would have destroyed.


----------



## Draceius

Bulb Playing "Insomnia" by Periphery - YouTube

Speaking of old vids, remember this one, misha always has the best tone, listen to that ring.


----------



## bulb

So the very nice guys at Revolver Magazine ended up nominating me as a candidate for the Golden Gods best guitarist award. Golden Gods Awards 2013 | Best Guitarist

Hell even if you don't vote for me, it is an absolute honor to be in the same sentence as the other nominees! Either way, vote please!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Voted for you because why not.


Also ive always wondered, what did you used to do before your music took off? School? Work? Secretely pulling a suizmez and getting an engineering degree?


----------



## splinter8451

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Voted for you because why not.
> 
> 
> Also ive always wondered, what did you used to do before your music took off? School? Work? Secretely pulling a suizmez and getting an engineering degree?



The Container Store.


----------



## ASoC

bulb said:


> so what were some of your favorite things at NAMM?



The Carvin booth (I also loved the blue one you snapped a pic of)

Actually getting to lay hands on a strandberg and playing it

Iceman 7

Mayones Booth, I played some 7s in there

There was this thing called the Slaperoo and it was fucking awesome 

Thats about it, I wish I had been able to go on saturday to meet you and Mrak, but my ticket in was only going on sunday


----------



## ddtonfire

Misha, will that song near the end of Update Enchilada (timestamp 5:40) ever see the light of day? I actually made it into an mp3 so I could listen to it.


----------



## bulb

ddtonfire said:


> Misha, will that song near the end of Update Enchilada (timestamp 5:40) ever see the light of day? I actually made it into an mp3 so I could listen to it.




Haha probably not, it's kinda shitty.


----------



## isispelican

spencer sounds like drewsif on this one


----------



## TheFerryMan

holy crap he does. also, that sounds great like that.

now i need more Drewsif stuff.

[edit]funny story. My vocal range fits PERFECTLY in that. :/


----------



## jjfiegel

Mine too. brb gonna join a nine string band


----------



## JoeyBTL

Those vocals sound fucking awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sounds like Howard Jones a bit. 

...Flameshield on.


----------



## jjfiegel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like Howard Jones a bit.
> 
> ...Flameshield on.



I had a friend say the same thing.


----------



## Dayviewer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like Howard Jones a bit.
> 
> ...Flameshield on.


I agree, especially from 2:12 and on, so sad Howard had to quit


----------



## trent6308

isispelican said:


> spencer sounds like drewsif on this one




Spencer's Green Goblin look!

Love the vocals, he's becoming one of my fav singers at the moment.


----------



## CloudAC

I get so excited when Misha or Periphery post any sort of band update, Juggernaut is going to be epic as fuck.


----------



## ddtonfire

bulb said:


> Haha probably not, it's kinda shitty.



Awe FTL. I love the atmosphere.

Not faster than light.


----------



## bulb

So I guess this is happening:


----------



## eventhetrees

Hot damn, that show is fucking stacked and amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## matt397

It's the perfect playbill, with no hope in hell of being able to be there. 

Heres hoping that one day I might be able to see those three at the same venue in North America.


----------



## anomynous

Deftones just announced 3 more shows in OKC, Springfield MO, and StL a month alter than the rest. 




Is Periphery on these?


----------



## bulb

Nah we aren't sadly!


----------



## anomynous

Booooo.


Looks like this is wrong then: http://www.diamondballroom.net/


----------



## TheFerryMan

Hey. Misha McBulb...

when is that new music video coming out? Any timeframe?


----------



## Ralyks

I take it Periphery isn't playing Rochester either


----------



## bulb

Yeah, it would seem there is a lot of misinformation being spread about which dates we are playing.

All the dates on this poster are the ones we are playing: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...98626323216.167142.19059968216&type=1&theater


----------



## Ralyks

Drat, nothing even remotely close to Western NY


----------



## Renen

Periphery should do a song like this! It would be so awesome.


----------



## The Beard

^ Can't tell if serious


----------



## bulb

My Fractal Audio Axefx II Patches for v9 are finally up on Axe-Change for free of course!! 
Get em here: Axe Change -The Official Site for Fractal Audio Presets, Cabs and More

Here the patches in action here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uATFL8nptrw

Enjoy!


----------



## Hybrid138

I need to update to version 9  I don't have Axe-edit

Downloaded the patches though so I can put them on after I finally update!


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Please for the love of god play!!!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/66171_565935460098447_497857071_n.jpg


----------



## ikarus

Can I see all the parameters of patches in AxeEdit? (never used it)

So is it possible to reconstruct the patches for my Axe FX standard? 
Or is there a major difference and it will not work?

thanks in advance!


----------



## bulb

ikarus said:


> Can I see all the parameters of patches in AxeEdit? (never used it)
> 
> So is it possible to reconstruct the patches for my Axe FX standard?
> Or is there a major difference and it will not work?
> 
> thanks in advance!



The cabs aren't on the Ultra and the II is quite different from the Ultra, especially version 9. Each of those reasons alone is why it probably won't sound good.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## JosephAOI

Misha stoned is my favorite thing ever


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Misha stoned is my favorite thing ever




I'm not stoned, I don't do drugs or drink these days.


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> I'm not stoned, I don't do drugs or drink these days.



Okay, Misha, sorry <3

BTW when is the video coming out?


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Okay, Misha, sorry <3
> 
> BTW when is the video coming out?



the video is coming out soon


----------



## orange1

Nice vid misha, u must be high on life then......


----------



## kamello

Dragon Scales tutorial please? :3



oh, and I remembered, that a friend said half-kidding/half-serious that you just couldn't come up with some of the schizophrenic stuff you write sometimes without drugs (Zylgrox for example  )


----------



## JosephAOI

kamello said:


> Dragon Scales tutorial please? :3
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and I remembered, that a friend said half-kidding/half-serious that you just couldn't come up with some of the schizophrenic stuff you write sometimes without drugs (Zylgrox for example  )



I seem to remember an interview or something where Misha said he and Faith were experimenting with 'certain substances' when he wrote Erised.


----------



## Mayhew

JosephAOI said:


> I seem to remember an interview or something where Misha said he and Faith were experimenting with 'certain substances' when he wrote Erised.



Maybe he meant jelly or syrup. I prefer syrup.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Mayhew said:


> Maybe he meant jelly or syrup. I prefer syrup.



KY Jelly......


----------



## CloudAC

Better be on the next album or the pitchforks are coming out.


----------



## bulb

it will be


----------



## Scrubface05

I can actually imagine Spencer doing some ridiculous lines over a section like that.
Maybe even some scatting.
lawl.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The improvement from when I saw you guys til now is incredible, especially on Spencer's end. This is him when I saw you guys doing Summer Slaughter.



Hearing the note at the end like that wasn't his best moment.



But after seeing this, I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again on March 19th. He took that note EVEN farther than I expected, yeah the clip is short, but that is definitely him not only nailing the final high note, but pushing it even further.


----------



## osmosis2259

Not sure if this was discussed before but do you think there will be a US headliner tour sometime after the Deftones tour?


----------



## bulb

that's the plan for now!


----------



## CloudAC

Kenji20022 said:


> But after seeing this, I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again on March 19th. He took that note EVEN farther than I expected, yeah the clip is short, but that is definitely him not only nailing the final high note, but pushing it even further.



I love that clip, watching it you just get that sense of like "Here we go... Come on Spence you can do it!!!"  Got that feeling with Jetpacks Was Yes when I saw them at Sonisphere 2011 and he fucking nailed those high notes like a boss.  Bring on May 3rd!!!


----------



## Hybrid138

Has Periphery ever played Passenger live? Just wondering. It came up on my iPod the other day and it was released after the first album, I know it was a Haunted Shores song before.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Hybrid138 said:


> Has Periphery ever played Passenger live? Just wondering. It came up on my iPod the other day and it was released after the first album, I know it was a Haunted Shores song before.



Nah, not yet, that's one of "those" ones like Ow My Feelings, Captain On, or Eureka.


----------



## HellGamer666

Will you guys be playing any sideshows during your time in Australia for the Soundwave Festival? Our country loves you guys, by the way!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Now that I think about it, I would love to see Ow My Feelings and Captain On performed life.


----------



## metal_sam14

HellGamer666 said:


> Will you guys be playing any sideshows during your time in Australia for the Soundwave Festival? Our country loves you guys, by the way!



Soundwave Festival 2013

Half way down the page.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

You guys really need to hop over to NZ while your down here...


----------



## Jonathan20022

CloudAC said:


> I love that clip, watching it you just get that sense of like "Here we go... Come on Spence you can do it!!!"  Got that feeling with Jetpacks Was Yes when I saw them at Sonisphere 2011 and he fucking nailed those high notes like a boss.  Bring on May 3rd!!!



Oh yeah definitely haha, I remember being worried about 3:08 in the new version of Jetpacks. But that was definitely squared away within a couple of weeks touring. The man's got an incredible voice, and his voice ages like wine .

EDIT: Also +1 to Passenger someday. I love that song.


----------



## TIBrent

JakePeriphery said:


> Nah, not yet, that's one of "those" ones like Ow My Feelings, Captain On, or Eureka.


Oh man that would sick as hell to hear any of those live, especially feelings. Such da grooove....
-Brent


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I seriously got chills listening to Spencer hit that high note in the second video. That was fucking insane.


----------



## bulb

I want to try Ow My Feelings live again. We tried it a few times back in the day and it wasn't so hot, but I feel like we could do it justice now.
I also kinda miss playing Insomnia so I wouldn't mind bringing that back too, the only difficulty is that we are promoting our 2nd album.
Everyone including me would rather play songs from that album, and judging by crowd reactions 2nd album material goes over a lot better live as well.

So I guess we will see what happens...


----------



## squibble94

bulb said:


> I want to try Ow My Feelings live again. We tried it a few times back in the day and it wasn't so hot, but I feel like we could do it justice now.
> I also kinda miss playing Insomnia so I wouldn't mind bringing that back too, the only difficulty is that we are promoting our 2nd album.
> Everyone including me would rather play songs from that album, and judging by crowd reactions 2nd album material goes over a lot better live as well.
> 
> So I guess we will see what happens...



That would be really awesome. Ow, My Feelings is the second Periphery song I heard that pretty much confirmed my love for your music. After the electronic break around 4:30 that epic sounding part would be incredible live. I get chills every time!

It seems you and the other guys don't talk about the Icarus EP songs too much. Is there any reason to that other than not being interested?


----------



## Joose

"Ow My Feelings" would be a pretty sick one to add to the setlist.


----------



## Ralyks

I'd love to see Racecar in the setlist again. Open with Trilogy, close with Racecar?


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

JakePeriphery said:


> Nah, not yet, that's one of "those" ones like Ow My Feelings, Captain On, or Eureka.


Looks like the start of good setlist for the next tour.



bulb said:


> Everyone including me would rather play songs from that album, and judging by crowd reactions 2nd album material goes over a lot better live as well.



Agreed. I love the first album and all. But nothing comes close "Have a Blast" live.



Ralyks said:


> I'd love to see Racecar in the setlist again. Open with Trilogy, close with Racecar?


Flip that. They already closed with Racecar on the DT tour (and it was spectacular). The Trilogy would make an awesome encore though.


----------



## jehu12141987

Anyone coming to the St. Augustine FL gig on March 18th? Small venue, not a bad spot in the house!!! I have presales for only $13. Email me.


----------



## bulb

squibble94 said:


> That would be really awesome. Ow, My Feelings is the second Periphery song I heard that pretty much confirmed my love for your music. After the electronic break around 4:30 that epic sounding part would be incredible live. I get chills every time!
> 
> It seems you and the other guys don't talk about the Icarus EP songs too much. Is there any reason to that other than not being interested?



We play New Groove and Frak, we haven't tackled Captain On or Eureka yet, and again we are on the wrong album cycle to bring those in.


----------



## Jonathan20022

bulb said:


> We play New Groove and Frak, we haven't tackled Captain On or Eureka yet, and again we are on the wrong album cycle to bring those in.



I really hope you guys either hit up Miami or Ft Lauderdale on your headliner. Last time I couldn't make it to Tampa and I was practically yearning to hear Racecar live haha. Would love to see you guys play for more than a half hour set.

The setlist I've been kind of concocting so far is... I literally just want to hear all of PII live with Racecar, Eureka, and All New Materials thrown in.

That was harder to decide than I expected it to be lol.


----------



## bargil101

Can't wait till you guys play with Devin Townsend Project and Meshuggah... Really looking forward to that!


----------



## Basilisk

The Muramasa-Ragnarok-Masamune trilogy would be so amazing live!


----------



## Chrisjd

I don't have a lot to contribute to this thread, but I wanted to say that "Facepalm mute" is, in my opinion, the best song they have written. It is instrumentally filled with groove, it's thick, super catchy, and the vocals are simply amazing.

on another note, what pickups are these guys using now?


----------



## isispelican

^ mainly bkp aftermaths and black hawks


----------



## Cynic

I realize how difficult Spencer's parts are after doing this.


----------



## Tapaska

New music video!


----------



## skisgaar

Chrisjd said:


> I don't have a lot to contribute to this thread, but I wanted to say that "Facepalm mute" is, in my opinion, the best song they have written. It is instrumentally filled with groove, it's thick, super catchy, and the vocals are simply amazing.



Just one line in that song is enough to make me go batshit insane:

HERE WE STAND, AT THE THRESH-HOLD OF PARADISE


----------



## sullyman89

^^^I knew there was a reason I was lurking the internet at three in the morning.


----------



## samclarke669

Tapaska said:


> New music video!




Laughing uncontrollably at work....This is amazing!


----------



## Lianoroto

Tapaska said:


> New music video!



Best. Plot. Ever!

Never knew Matt was a superhero, but it makes sense the way he drums.


----------



## kastenfrog

Tapaska said:


> New music video!




must see... but i'm at work right now (

damn, periphery didnt even posted it themselves yet :0


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## isispelican

that was one of the weirdest,craziest but also best music videos i've ever seen


----------



## Slunk Dragon

So weird, but so Periphery.

Best music video, gg guys. Made me question my sanity at 5am, going to bed now.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Ahhhhh! Why is it private!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## isispelican

I knew this would happen and I really dont get it. Are there really so many unprofessional people all over the labels or do they leak it on purpose and then take it down just to cause some attention? Sick video anyway!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^I know what you mean man, right now im hoping someone managed to copy it and to see it uploaded again soon, which is kinda bad but thats what happens when stupid things like this occur


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I want vid plox


----------



## bulb

Kiwimetal101 said:


> ^I know what you mean man, right now im hoping someone managed to copy it and to see it uploaded again soon, which is kinda bad but thats what happens when stupid things like this occur



if that happens please let me know, we are trying to release this properly.


----------



## anomynous

It's for Scarlet?


Shocked.


----------



## Zei

anomynous said:


> It's for Scarlet?
> 
> 
> Shocked.



Really? Scarlet was the song I figured would be the next one. It's the most "single-like" out of every song on the album, I think.

STOKED for the new vid.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## JakePeriphery

Hey everyone, just letting you know I've uploaded some patches for the Axe FX II here: Axe Change -The Official Site for Fractal Audio Presets, Cabs and More

Let me know what you think!


----------



## jeleopard

I wanna see iiiiit


----------



## CloudAC

For those who missed the video (me included), it debuts in 5 days. 20th of February, that is.


----------



## xCaptainx

Saw the video last night. 

Bit of a WTF, but entertaining lol.


----------



## Veldar

maybe the video was a fake and scarlet video is different entirely


----------



## squibble94

Cynic said:


> I realize how difficult Spencer's parts are after doing this.




It would be awesome if you could do MTD over my cover!  If not, then whatever. https://soundcloud.com/eric-chesek/periphery-make-total-destroy


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Veldar said:


> maybe the video was a fake and scarlet video is different entirely



I'd doubt that, but it'd be pretty cool considering there'll be even more Periphery to watch!


----------



## squibble94

Misha, did Wes Richardson also do the Scarlet video? How did you come across him and get him to do the Make Total Destroy video? It's sort of weird deciding on someone to do a music video from Ford commercials. Hahaha


----------



## bulb

He did this joke rap video called 28 years - That Ho which caught our eye, especially because he was using a t3i and some cheapo lens to film the whole thing and did all the post work himself.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ybd6Tl5Jo4

We knew we had to work with him haha


----------



## squibble94

bulb said:


> He did this joke rap video called 28 years - That Ho which caught our eye, especially because he was using a t3i and some cheapo lens to film the whole thing and did all the post work himself.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ybd6Tl5Jo4
> 
> We knew we had to work with him haha



Homagahd. That was fantastic. xD I can clearly see why you chose him now. I remember reading that he used a 60D and a t2i for MTD which really goes to show that you could do anything with enough skill (Not that those are bad cameras by any means. It just looks more expensive than that!)


----------



## JakePeriphery

Hey dudes, check out this guitar: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...d-ibanez-lacs-titan-6-string.html#post3420422


----------



## TetraVaal

For those who've seen the new video, is there any cool FX work similar to the 'Make Total Destroy' video?


----------



## Lianoroto

TetraVaal said:


> For those who've seen the new video, is there any cool FX work similar to the 'Make Total Destroy' video?



Yes. Be excite. Be. Very. Excite.


----------



## baptizedinblood

TetraVaal said:


> For those who've seen the new video, is there any cool FX work similar to the 'Make Total Destroy' video?



Yeah, an absolute shit ton haha.


----------



## TetraVaal

I have a massive woodrow right now.

Thanks for answering, guys.


----------



## kylendm

Hey Misha/Jake or anyone that can answer. How long is your set going to be with deftones. My girlfriend wants to know too.


----------



## Joose

Ah! You're comin' to St Augustine?? Bad ass! I'll just make a day of it and chill around there all day. St Aug rocks, no matter how many times I go there.

Should totally play Racecar. I will buy all of you beer at this place with a "Beers From Around The World" menu if you do haha.


----------



## bulb

kylendm said:


> Hey Misha/Jake or anyone that can answer. How long is your set going to be with deftones. My girlfriend wants to know too.



We get 40 mins!


----------



## noUser01

Veldar said:


> maybe the video was a fake and scarlet video is different entirely


----------



## kylendm

bulb said:


> We get 40 mins!


Nice mann. I'ma shank deez ticketz before they get sold.


----------



## RustInPeace

Saw the Scarlet video that Ola posted. THIS IS NOT A SONG ITS A SANDWICH.


----------



## Scrubface05

Yay we finally get to see a movie about eating out a girl on her period!
Whenever it actually releases.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well that was quite different from what I expected it to be haha, and [email protected] knocking himself out.

It was very well done, the CGI and graphics weren't as cheesy as I thought they'd be. But you guys are in for a treat haha, it's very funny.


----------



## bulb

sroon


----------



## mr_fruitbowl




----------



## kevdes93

i dig the flying mustard bottle


----------



## osmosis2259

Well there goes my appetite


----------



## jeleopard

Why didn't they use the album version for the video?

It sounds like the version that Sumerian released a week or so before the album dropped, where the guitars were all quiet and stuff.


----------



## Joose

RustInPeace said:


> Saw the Scarlet video that Ola posted. THIS IS NOT A SONG ITS A SANDWICH.



"What would make you think otherwise?!" 

Lol, awesome reference.

As for the video, I will never look at generic mustard and ketchup bottles the same. That was just awesome.


----------



## Ralyks

The video made me  . Well done.


----------



## osmosis2259

Is it me or is this audio mono?


----------



## ZXIIIT

After that shooting that, did any of you guys develop a hatred for eating mustard?


----------



## anomynous

What did I just watch?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

So many luls were had


----------



## Toxic Dover

That video is pure gold, hahaha.


----------



## Purelojik

Toxic Dover said:


> That video is pure gold, hahaha.



golden mustard?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Toxic Dover said:


> That video is pure gold, hahaha.



I thought it was Scarlet


----------



## Dayviewer

One of the most random music videos ever, loved it though haha.
The rock-statue thing at the beginning was from the MTD video right?


----------



## Metalma5ness

The new video was pretty outlandish, always preferred ketchup....


----------



## Dayviewer

oh lawd 





Team Ketchup FTW!


----------



## hypotc

This version is in stereo.


----------



## VacantPlanet

Loved the video, however one question will not leave my mind: What the FUCK did I just watch?


----------



## Dayviewer

Also new EU tour with Tesseract and Syqem!
Will highly likely be attending in Amstelveen


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I have only this to say: Juggernaut is my last hope.





In b4 downvote, but this video seriously wasn't my thing. I'm all about silly humor and references to Alien and stuff like that, but this is just next-level postmodern bullshittery. Maybe it'll grow on me, who knows, but I somehow doubt it. I'd much rather see a sci-fi-themed vid for Mile Zero. Yes, I'm fully aware that the band does what they want. No, I'm not telling them what to do. That said, neg rep the shit out of me.


----------



## orange1

hmmm, what did I jus watch. lol


----------



## gunshow86de

Mustard? Bitch I'm ketchup. Zap yo dumbass!


----------



## Toxic Dover

Dayviewer said:


> oh lawd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Ketchup FTW!


 
Oh god


----------



## wannabguitarist

Not sure if I liked the video or not


----------



## illimmigrant

No Mayo?!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

gunshow86de said:


> Mustard? Bitch I'm ketchup. Zap yo dumbass!



This ain't a space ship...it's a dodge!


----------



## MetalBuddah

That was just......weird


----------



## Sofos

Well... that's enough internet for one day...


----------



## Joose

illimmigrant said:


> No Mayo?!



Squirting mayo all over each other? iiiiii dunno man.


----------



## illimmigrant

Joose said:


> Squirting mayo all over each other? iiiiii dunno man.


 

exactly!!! hahaha


----------



## Fat-Elf

The music video, the shirts.. I think Periphery just went full retard. You never go full retard..


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Mo Jiggity said:


> I have only this to say: Juggernaut is my last hope.
> In b4 downvote, but this video seriously wasn't my thing. I'm all about silly humor and references to Alien and stuff like that, but this is just next-level postmodern bullshittery. Maybe it'll grow on me, who knows, but I somehow doubt it. I'd much rather see a sci-fi-themed vid for Mile Zero. Yes, I'm fully aware that the band does what they want. No, I'm not telling them what to do. That said, neg rep the shit out of me.



I'm with ya. I didn't like the video, but yeah at least they're doing what they love (mustered & ketchup).


----------



## Ayo7e

I love it.


----------



## splinter8451

Uh oh a band released a funny music video, they suck now.


----------



## jjfiegel

the fuck did i just watch


----------



## bulb

the stuff of dreams


----------



## aturaya

This is as disgusting as that one cattle decapitation video because of the mustard


----------



## gunshow86de

aturaya said:


> This is as disgusting as that one cattle decapitation video because of the mustard



At least they didn't show any mustard water.


----------



## MarkPopkie

I get it... Scarlet = Ketchup. 
...one should never entertain the taste of ketchup.

Am I doing it right?

All kidding aside... strange video, but good nonetheless. I'm very glad to see a departure from the typical performance video. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun...


----------



## lava

Looks like Matt made the rest of the band entertain the taste of scarlet there at the end of the video. Then look what happened; I guess Spencer was right.

EDIT: GODDAMMIT YOU NINJA!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Seriously. Is the song about ketchup?

Either way I loved it


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

splinter8451 said:


> Uh oh a band released a funny music video, they suck now.



Yeah dude, this video is funny and that is the necessary and sufficient condition for them now sucking . I appreciate your insight. If I see any scholarships for gifted youth I'll send them your way.

**EDIT: Yes I detected the undercurrent of sarcasm but if I interpreted it in the wrong direction then my apologies.

But to keep this on topic... 


Spencer would KILL this!


----------



## metal_sam14

That was the greatest thing I have seen in ages


----------



## Jonathan20022

Mo Jiggity said:


> Yeah dude, this video is funny and that is the necessary and sufficient condition for them now sucking . I appreciate your insight. If I see any scholarships for gifted youth I'll send them your way.



Pretty sure he was being sarcastic lol, a lot of people are reacting that way.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

That video made me think about the song in a whole new, more confusing, way.


----------



## Riffer

Better then the new Faceless video for sure


----------



## Hybrid138

Love the video! Periphery made a video of them having fun and people don't "get it?" I don't know if there is something to get or not, but I love it either way. I think they just wanted to have fun and ketchup happens to be red... that is all. I don't see why a music video needs to tell a story, give the song deeper meaning, and make us reanalyze our lives. 

Anyway, I hope the Team Mustard shirt will be available on tour!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

Matt needs to send in reinforcements!


----------



## MikeH

So.....is Scarlet really about ketchup?


----------



## gunshow86de

MikeH said:


> So.....is Scarlet really about ketchup?



Yes. All music videos are literal interpretations of the song. 99% of deathcore songs are about abandoned warehouses.


----------



## Draceius

gunshow86de said:


> Yes. All music videos are literal interpretations of the song. 99% of deathcore songs are about abandoned warehouses.



Metal* At one point in their career every metal band will shoot a video in a warehouse.


----------



## Joose

Matt laughing and giving the "fuck you" finger chin flick thing was great.


----------



## splinter8451

Mo Jiggity said:


> **EDIT: *Yes I detected the undercurrent of sarcasm* _*but* if I interpreted it in the wrong direction then my apologies._



So you detected the sarcasm? But didn't get that I was being sarcastic? I will send some scholarships for gifted youth your way as well sir


----------



## MikeH

gunshow86de said:


> Yes. All music videos are literal interpretations of the song. 99% of deathcore songs are about abandoned warehouses.



OH, THANKS. I ASSUMED EVERY VIDEO EVER WAS LITERAL INTERPRETATION OF LYRICAL CONTENT.


----------



## matt397

I realize they were just having fun but I dont get the humour lol, having said that I listen to this bands music for there music, not there music videos. It would be nice though to see another Jetpacks style video, do a video that portrayed the lyrical content and the story behind the song in an honest way and not a "Scarlet = Ketchup HAHAHAHA" kind of way. 

/Flameshield


----------



## MF_Kitten

I love it, because it's such a dumb and silly idea, and because so much time and effort has been spent making such an elaborate music video with visual effects and production value, yet it's all "wasted" on a super silly idea.

I think it's like 110% Periphery humour, so I don't see how anyone can say it's bad for being dumb


----------



## noUser01

Mo Jiggity said:


> II'm all about silly humor and references to Alien and stuff like that, but this is just next-level postmodern bullshittery.



Care to explain? I don't see how a bunch of talented dudes having a ton of fun filming a silly music video for an epic song is "postmodern bullshitery".


----------



## russtolium

Heinzcore is born. Relish it.


----------



## gunshow86de

They could have at least had a few scenes of Mayones in the video.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

splinter8451 said:


> So you detected the sarcasm? But didn't get that I was being sarcastic? I will send some scholarships for gifted youth your way as well sir



What I should have said was that I failed to differentiate between mockery and sarcasm. In the former case it would have been offensive. What you said could be read either way. My B.

And pay me mofo  I'm smurt


----------



## gunshow86de

As far as mustard related music vids go, this is a close second;


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Wait, people _didn't_ like this? Must not be kvult enough for the troo metal heads.


----------



## splinter8451

Mo Jiggity said:


> What I should have said was that I failed to differentiate between mockery and sarcasm. In the former case it would have been offensive. What you said could be read either way. My B.
> 
> And pay me mofo  I'm smurt



It was sarcastic mockery


----------



## bulb

gunshow86de said:


> Yes. All music videos are literal interpretations of the song. 99% of deathcore songs are about abandoned warehouses.



Hahah amazing!


----------



## larry

good video. i approve.


----------



## toiletstand

no salsa? racist!


----------



## Lagtastic

Scarlet has been my favorite song on the album since release. Really enjoyed the video.

Looking forward to seeing you crazy bastards live again next month.


----------



## bulb

Thanks guys! Really glad you guys are digging the video, we are so happy with how it came out!


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Sweet ass video but I always thought the lyrics were about a girl on her period.

Sad to see the video is not about period blood...

Edit: Hoped, not thought.


----------



## bulb

It's all a metaphor or something anyways, i think


----------



## Xaios

I liked it, although mainly because it didn't feature any of the following:

- Abandoned warehouses
- Lensflares/faux floodlights
- Abandoned shack in the middle of nowhere
- Hot but slightly emaciated girl wearing a white negligee looking forlorn and damaged
- Salt flats


----------



## jjfiegel

I kinda really did like this video. I might even buy that ketchup shirt.


----------



## bulb

If you want it, you probably should get it sooner than later, I can't believe how fast we sold out of some sizes given that we only put the shirts up earlier today.


----------



## 80H

jake is disturbingly skilled at letting globs of liquid pile onto his tongue

edit: ps did sumerian take the vid down?


----------



## kamello

actual quote from a friend and the biggest Dream Theater Fanboy I ever met




Friend said:


> This video is the pure reflect of an epoch of decadence, frivolous, in wich people are only worried by pure bullshit and consumism, I just can't take these guys seriously anymore



and after that he told me that he was thinking about deleting them from iTunes and was shocked to see how a band so big could be so careless about their image in the modern Metal world, that they had lots of responsabilites and blah blah blabitti blah 

my answer? The Count Of Tuscany 



random story aside, personally, I think the concept of the video is TERRIBLE, shame, cause I love the song, but ohh well, I never see videoclips to start with


----------



## 3074326

Probably the greatest video of all time.


----------



## bulb

80H said:


> jake is disturbingly skilled at letting globs of liquid pile onto his tongue
> 
> edit: ps did sumerian take the vid down?



They reuploaded it because it ended up in mono the first time.


----------



## MWC262

I'm sorry to say I wasn't a fan of the video. The music was pretty good though not my favorite of the cd, I sort of felt that the whole 'ketchup' and 'mustard' thing was kind of strange and out of place. The whole visual experience of the green screen was cool though. I actually like the icarus video, I thought that was cool, and even the last video that was put out from the Periphery II cd.


----------



## drmosh

kamello said:


> actual quote from a friend and the biggest Dream Theater Fanboy I ever met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after that he told me that he was thinking about deleting them from iTunes and was shocked to see how a band so big could be so careless about their image in the modern Metal world, that they had lots of responsabilites and blah blah blabitti blah
> 
> my answer? The Count Of Tuscany
> 
> 
> 
> random story aside, personally, I think the concept of the video is TERRIBLE, shame, cause I love the song, but ohh well, I never see videoclips to start with



Your friend is not very smart. I mean, not knowing the difference between "these" and "this" is a good indication that someone simply doesn't know what the fuck they are talking about


----------



## kamello

drmosh said:


> Your friend is not very smart. I mean, not knowing the difference between "these" and "this" is a good indication that someone simply doesn't know what the fuck they are talking about



me bad, I translated it from spanish and didn't pay attention, the dude actually is pretty smart, but he.....overreacts.....a bit as you can see


----------



## Sephiroth952

Man fuck you guys. I was nice and content with my hunger level before this video. Now im hungry. Damn you, damn you straight to mustard hell!


----------



## Draceius

Sephiroth952 said:


> Man fuck you guys. I was nice and content with my hunger level before this video. Now im hungry. Damn you, damn you straight to mustard hell!



Congratz, you got the 10000th post, and this is the 10000th reply 

As soon as this vid came out I starting spamming my friends inboxes with it, in the last month or so me and another friend have managed to convert most of our other friends into Protest the Hero and Periphery fans, wasn't hard when you put out great music with awesome (and hilarious in this case) videos like this.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Draceius said:


> Congratz, you got the 10000th post, and this is the 10000th reply


Wow I didn't even notice.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I woke up at 6:30 today after only a few hours of sleep and watched the vid, needless to say i was mother fucking confused..


----------



## Watty

The video is funny, but I feel like the music called for something with a bit more taste. This kind of diminishes it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Valennic

Watty said:


> The video is funny, but I feel like the music called for something with a bit more taste. This kind of diminishes it as far as I'm concerned.



I'm not sure if you noticed, but it was packed with taste. Two very different tastes, but taste nonetheless.


----------



## Xaios

Valennic said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed, but it was packed with taste. Two very different tastes, but taste nonetheless.



Can't argue that logic.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Team Ketchup.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Watty said:


> The video is funny, but I feel like the music called for something with a bit more taste. This kind of diminishes it as far as I'm concerned.


What..like Relish, chili, maybe even lettuce?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

mustard sucks anyway


----------



## Lianoroto

Jeez guys. Periphery gives you one of the most entertaining music videos ever, and all you can do is argue about its lack of meaning. Are you not entertained?!


----------



## Floppystrings

I burgle those hamburgers.


----------



## Watty

Valennic said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed, but it was packed with taste. Two very different tastes, but taste nonetheless.



I totally wasn't trying to be punny, but I suppose I walked right into that one...

To be clear, I'm not a fan of the video.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lianoroto said:


> Jeez guys. Periphery gives you one of the most entertaining music videos ever, and all you can do is argue about its lack of meaning. Are you not entertained?!



I agree with this. I love it when bands have a sense of humor or try not to take themselves seriously.


----------



## drmosh

kamello said:


> me bad, I translated it from spanish and didn't pay attention, the dude actually is pretty smart, but he.....overreacts.....a bit as you can see



I wasn't being serious btw


----------



## jdeathkelly

gunshow86de said:


> Yes. All music videos are literal interpretations of the song. 99% of deathcore songs are about abandoned warehouses.



This is sig worthy


----------



## orange1

what should the next vid be about guys? Apples and Bananas lol


----------



## kamello

orange1 said:


> what should the next vid be about guys? Apples and Bananas lol



but you are an orange!


----------



## gunshow86de

orange1 said:


> what should the next vid be about guys? Apples and Bananas lol


----------



## Joose

Next video should be in space. Literally. It'll totally be worth the money, Sumerian! The whole world would see it. Lol


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

So apparently being 16 automatically makes me a Periphery fan.
Yeah, cuz that's the only reason I like Periphery.


----------



## Xaios

Gotta love how the main characters seem to be Matt and Nolly, aka the drummer and the bass player. That's not supposed to ever happen!


----------



## Rook

The video was a big WUT for me, then I got the joke (taste of the red, har har har), the silliness aside (this is periphery, what do you expect) if it were me, and clearly it wasn't so this next statement is meaningless - I'd have made the video more rhythmic and feature the band playing like MTD. 

This just felt like a clip of them acting all periphery-silly with a song in the background 

Love the look and production of the video, but the fact that I even thought about that probably means the video wasn't for me.

What I am pleased about though is how ridiculously typically Periphery it is, meaning they're still doing their thing how they want. They can put out all the random videos they want if it means they stay being themselves be producing music accordingly 


All in my irrelevant, meaningless opinion of course.


----------



## gunshow86de

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So apparently being 16 automatically makes me a Periphery fan.
> Yeah, cuz that's the only reason I like Periphery.



That's funny, the 16 year olds are the reason I like Periphery.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

gunshow86de said:


> That's funny, the 16 year olds are the reason I like Periphery.


----------



## ddtonfire

You know the best thing about sixteen year olds?






There's 16 of them.


----------



## Chuck

lolwut to that video


----------



## Andromalia

Next: Pineapple VS Peperoni.


----------



## Genome

For some reason Mark uploaded a picture of himself resting on a table. 







Don't quite understand that one.


----------



## zakatak9389

Watty said:


> The video is funny, but I feel like the music called for something with a bit more taste. This kind of diminishes it as far as I'm concerned.



I feel pretty much the same way man. I love the music they write but I get kind of sick of the sillyness sometimes. I love this song but the video kind of ruined it for me haha. Just my opinion though


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

zakatak9389 said:


> I feel pretty much the same way man. I love the music they write but I get kind of sick of the sillyness sometimes. I love this song but the video kind of ruined it for me haha. Just my opinion though


Out of curiosity, do you feel the same about the song titles?

I'm talking about:

Jetpacks was yes, Facepalm Mute and such.

Because I personally don't get writing a song about something that means something to you (if it does indeed mean something to them) and naming it as a joke. Maybe that's just me though. 
I'm the same with silly hidden tracks usually, the ones where there's a minute or more of silence and then a fart sound or a silly sample/voice over or something.

I'm not talking about the Man Land (BTBAM) or whatever the song at the end of Opiate (Tool) was called. Those were pretty damn awesome.


----------



## bulb

zakatak9389 said:


> I feel pretty much the same way man. I love the music they write but I get kind of sick of the sillyness sometimes. I love this song but the video kind of ruined it for me haha. Just my opinion though



I have a rather elegant solution for you:
Listen to the song, but don't watch the video. That sounds like it might solve your problem!


----------



## Adrian-XI

Misha I have your red bull can, do you want it back?


----------



## bulb

Yes please, there was still some drink in there, and I am feeling a little low on my sugarfree energy!


----------



## Adrian-XI

_Some_ drink left? That was a full can, jerk! Got covered in it. 

See you guys on Thursday.


----------



## Mayhew

Should instrumental albums not have song names then? Or how about names that describe the song.

1. Chordy goodness
2. Chuggah chug squeal
3. Tap tap tappy
4. Tap tap tapparoo
5. Clean song

Etc. that sounds even dumber. Keep having fun I say and keep up the good derp guys.


----------



## Xaios

Well, Anthrax has a song called "Nice Fucking Ballad..."


----------



## Abolyshed

Such a sick band, unique and progressive wich metal listeners like yet still digestable enough to attract some non-metal, more main stream listeners.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

I find it funny that people impose such strange moral stipulations on pop bands (not meant to be derogatory at all - it's the term I use to describe everything that isn't concert art music). I mean, come on folks. It's about entertainment. They aren't composing symphonies or setting masses. As far as I can tell, for the duration of their existence, Periphery has been a band that is focused around having a good time and playing fun rock and roll music.

It's like the people who really freak out over Tool's stuff. They have jokes in their music too, even though it's often times really serious subject matter.


----------



## Experimorph

I thought the video was brilliant! We need more off the wall humor; videos of the band playing in the darkness with the occasional slow-motion was always the most boring concept to me anyways. And Periphery never seemed to be the band that took themselves too seriously to begin with.



Mayhew said:


> Should instrumental albums not have song names then? Or how about names that describe the song.
> 
> 1. Chordy goodness
> 2. Chuggah chug squeal
> 3. Tap tap tappy
> 4. Tap tap tapparoo
> 5. Clean song



You might have just inspired me to write an album with this theme for song names.


----------



## russtolium

Mayhew said:


> Should instrumental albums not have song names then? Or how about names that describe the song.
> 
> 1. Chordy goodness
> 2. Chuggah chug squeal
> 3. Tap tap tappy
> 4. Tap tap tapparoo
> 5. Clean song
> 
> Etc. that sounds even dumber. Keep having fun I say and keep up the good derp guys.



Guitar Trek: Chordy LaForge


----------



## bulb

haha everyone is a critic, that's pretty much exactly why we only do the things we want to do.


----------



## Metal_Webb

So, who's going to be at the Annandale on Thursday?

Edit: ^ Apart from that guy of course haha


----------



## Adrian-XI

Metal_Webb said:


> So, who's going to be at the Annandale on Thursday?



Yep


----------



## theo

Anyone 'strayan seeing periphery tonight at the espy?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

theo said:


> Anyone 'strayan seeing periphery tonight at the espy?



Me. I am.


----------



## theo

Pretty keen to see how they go. Crossfaith should be interesting too.


----------



## Veldar

I watch the last half of your set at soundwave, it was muddy as hell, so just though you'd like to know.......(Djent fan boy shield up)


----------



## theo

Veldar do you even axe fx? Toanz bro Toanz!

I'll report back tomorrow after tonight. When I heard them at the hifi last time they played Aus the sound wasn't great, but they had a replacement soundguy who apparently had big shoes to fill with no time to prepare.


----------



## Veldar

theo said:


> Veldar do you even axe fx? Toanz bro Toanz!
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow after tonight. When I heard them at the hifi last time they played Aus the sound wasn't great, but they had a replacement soundguy who apparently had big shoes to fill with no time to prepare.



Nope, to poor, but this year I think I might POD.

EDIT: that reminds me, misha can I have your Pod HD patches?


----------



## Mayhew

bulb said:


> haha everyone is a critic, that's pretty much exactly why we only do the things we want to do.



This is it exactly. You can't please everybody so you might as well please yourself. The serious part is the music. You can use the power of imagination to visualize the song in any way you like. If you're going to spend the time and money on a video that's never even going to be shown on tv then it should be something that makes you happy. The album is "This Time It's Personal", not "This Time It's For Everyone Yay!".


----------



## Mwoit

So like, how many burgers and hot dogs you guys eat?


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Mayhew said:


> The album is "_This Time It's Personal_", not "This Time It's For Everyone Yay!".



Which is also a humorous reference to Jaws 4.


----------



## JonteJH

Speculum Speculorum said:


> I find it funny that people impose such strange moral stipulations on pop bands (not meant to be derogatory at all - it's the term I use to describe everything that isn't concert art music). I mean, come on folks. It's about entertainment. They aren't composing symphonies or setting masses. As far as I can tell, for the duration of their existence, Periphery has been a band that is focused around having a good time and playing fun rock and roll music.
> 
> It's like the people who really freak out over Tool's stuff. They have jokes in their music too, even though it's often times really serious subject matter.



So why do people hate so much on Nickelback and Linkin Park when this band is pretty much the same?


----------



## Dayviewer

JonteJH said:


> So why do people hate so much on Nickelback and Linkin Park when this band is pretty much the same?


*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Fat-Elf

JonteJH said:


> So why do people hate so much on Nickelback and Linkin Park when this band is pretty much the same?



Are you implying that Linkin Park are writing songs about some funny stuff? A concept album about nuclear warfare sure sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

JonteJH said:


> So why do people hate so much on Nickelback and Linkin Park when this band is pretty much the same?



Troll level: 9,000 Achieved


----------



## russtolium

All three bands have guitars, drums, bass, and vocals. COINCIDENCE??!


----------



## Zei

Veldar said:


> I watch the last half of your set at soundwave, it was muddy as hell, so just though you'd like to know.......(Djent fan boy shield up)


When I saw them in Houston for Summer Slaughter back in August they were tight as could be, aside from a bad slide during a solo. You could hear everything crystal clear.

Only downside? No pit whatsoever 

On the new video, I'm a little torn. I like the song, but the vid is a little odd to me. I spent awhile just trying to figure out what I watched haha. Not that I don't like watching bands have fun and make retarded videos, it's just the video itself threw me for a loop.


----------



## Xaios

russtolium said:


> All three bands have guitars, drums, bass, and vocals. COINCIDENCE??!


----------



## kamello

Dayviewer said:


> *grabs popcorn*



*grabs from your popcorn*


----------



## jehu12141987

Urinates in your popcorn because I hate popcorn.


----------



## bulb

trolls aren't even trying anymore, it's kinda jimmy rustling to see how little my jimmies are being rustled by this.

trollception


----------



## JonteJH

Well that's great news for you, master troller.


----------



## baptizedinblood

bulb said:


> trolls aren't even trying anymore, it's kinda jimmy rustling to see how little my jimmies are being rustled by this.
> 
> trollception



I've got a friend who can un-rustle jimmies for cheap, just call 1-800-666-6969


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

JonteJH said:


> Well that's great news for you, master troller.



just stop


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So...any idea where I can get one of those funny as hell Periphery shirts that say "Fuck Djent. Fuck Thall"?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Wings of Obsidian said:


> So...any idea where I can get one of those funny as hell Periphery shirts that say "Fuck Djent. Fuck Thall"?


 
They were selling them on the Summer Slaughter tour when I saw them, but I haven't seen them on any stores. Your best bet might be to catch them live.


----------



## eaeolian

JonteJH said:


> Well that's great news for you, master troller.



Hopefully the month off will be great news for you, too!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> trolls aren't even trying anymore, it's kinda jimmy rustling to see how little my jimmies are being rustled by this.
> 
> trollception


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Mayhew said:


> Should instrumental albums not have song names then? Or how about names that describe the song.
> 
> 1. Chordy goodness
> 2. Chuggah chug squeal
> 3. Tap tap tappy
> 4. Tap tap tapparoo
> 5. Clean song
> 
> Etc. that sounds even dumber. Keep having fun I say and keep up the good derp guys.


Firstly: Instrumental songs can be about something without lyrics or can invoke a certain feeling or mood that inspires the name.

Secondly: In no way am I trying to change the way Periphery name their songs, just trying to state that I would not do the same.

Thirdly: Instrumental songs, despite possibly having a subject matter differ from (most) sung songs in one crucial element: They have lyrics from which the subject matter can be deciphered. So while Tempting Time might not include any words on tempting it includes no words at all while Jetpacks was yes includes a bunch of words, not one of them is regarding Jetpacks, model homes or the Bluth family.

Again, not trying to attack Periphery/Misha for doing things their way, I get that these were probably working titles that they stuck with throughout everything and I can respect that. The only thing I was trying to say (although I failed to be clear in my first post) is that I would not do the same.

I stand by my stance on hidden tracks after minutes of silence (doesn't have anything to do with Periphery), if I'd have a hidden song on an album I'd just have it unlisted but as a separate track.


----------



## isispelican

first scarlet video, sounds like a killer live song!


----------



## 80H

does spencers beard miss the rest of his hair


----------



## zakatak9389

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Firstly: Instrumental songs can be about something without lyrics or can invoke a certain feeling or mood that inspires the name.
> 
> Secondly: In no way am I trying to change the way Periphery name their songs, just trying to state that I would not do the same.
> 
> Thirdly: Instrumental songs, despite possibly having a subject matter differ from (most) sung songs in one crucial element: They have lyrics from which the subject matter can be deciphered. So while Tempting Time might not include any words on tempting it includes no words at all while Jetpacks was yes includes a bunch of words, not one of them is regarding Jetpacks, model homes or the Bluth family.
> 
> Again, not trying to attack Periphery/Misha for doing things their way, I get that these were probably working titles that they stuck with throughout everything and I can respect that. The only thing I was trying to say (although I failed to be clear in my first post) is that I would not do the same.
> 
> I stand by my stance on hidden tracks after minutes of silence (doesn't have anything to do with Periphery), if I'd have a hidden song on an album I'd just have it unlisted but as a separate track.



That's pretty much how I feel. I think song titles and videos should have at least some correlation to the lyrics or the mood of the song, instead of just purposefully trying to be wacky. It's just something I personally wouldn't do. I mean, one of my favorite bands is dance gavin dance, and they tons of silly song titles, I still love their music all the same. Just my 2 cents


----------



## guitarguyMT

Was hanging with a buddy of mine in Seattle that works for a metal radio show out there when I had the chance to meet Periphery after one of their shows. Bulb was an ass. Most of the band were complete dicks to everyone they talked to within earshot of us. It was very disappointing, because I had held Bulb in higher regards as a talented player and creative song writer. Their singer was just an ass, and Bulb's response to our "Good luck on your tour, hope it's a good one" wishes as we departed so as not to say anything stupid to him was "Oh it will be, we're Periphery." To quote my buddy _"Bulb is the biggest egotistical ass clown I've ever had the misfortune of meeting."_ I couldn't agree more.  <-- Periphery


----------



## ScottyB724

bro, u mad.


----------



## TheBloodstained

The other day I spend some time thinking about music. How and why I ended up listening to the stuff I do. I guess Dimmu Borgir is the reason why I discovered Misha and Periphery, and it's all because of Engl amps (I've never owned one but I was madly/blindly in love with them back then)! 
Dimmu used (don't know if they still do?) Engl Powerball amps at some point, I think around the "Death Cult Armageddon" era. I loved the tone they got from them and I love the aesthetics of the amps. After some research I decided to save for an Engl Invader amp because I liked the features it had. I spend a lot of time watching YouTube clips of Engl Invaders, which lead me to a clip of Misha in boxers! 



...and the rest, as they say, is just history 

And about the silliness in song titles and videos... please keep it that way


----------



## anomynous

guitarguyMT said:


> Was hanging with a buddy of mine in Seattle that works for a metal radio show out there when I had the chance to meet Periphery after one of their shows. Bulb was an ass. Most of the band were complete dicks to everyone they talked to within earshot of us. It was very disappointing, because I had held Bulb in higher regards as a talented player and creative song writer. Their singer was just an ass, and Bulb's response to our "Good luck on your tour, hope it's a good one" wishes as we departed so as not to say anything stupid to him was "Oh it will be, we're Periphery." To quote my buddy _"Bulb is the biggest egotistical ass clown I've ever had the misfortune of meeting."_ I couldn't agree more.  <-- Periphery


----------



## JakePeriphery

guitarguyMT said:


> Was hanging with a buddy of mine in Seattle that works for a metal radio show out there when I had the chance to meet Periphery after one of their shows. Bulb was an ass. Most of the band were complete dicks to everyone they talked to within earshot of us. It was very disappointing, because I had held Bulb in higher regards as a talented player and creative song writer. Their singer was just an ass, and Bulb's response to our "Good luck on your tour, hope it's a good one" wishes as we departed so as not to say anything stupid to him was "Oh it will be, we're Periphery." To quote my buddy _"Bulb is the biggest egotistical ass clown I've ever had the misfortune of meeting."_ I couldn't agree more.  <-- Periphery



Hey dude, I'm sorry that your experience with us wasn't a good one, I'm actually not sure what you're referring too because our last time in Seattle Mark, Jeff, and myself (can't forget Elliot  ) took off for a long walk around the city coming back to the venue only to play and pack up. But I promise you we're not the people you're making us out to be in your post - if Misha, Spencer, and the rest of the band weren't good people or outright ego-douches I would not be in a band with them, we take pride in the fact that we're approachable and that anyone can hang with us so either there's more to it, ie. you and your group were giving certain members sketchy vibes or you were misunderstanding our humor which is quite possible since we are really really silly and it might be hard to tell when we're joking with you.

So again really sorry that you don't like Periphery, but if you give the band a second chance I can guarantee your experience will be a fun one.


----------



## Veldar

Zei said:


> When I saw them in Houston for Summer Slaughter back in August they were tight as could be, aside from a bad slide during a solo. You could hear everything crystal clear.
> 
> Only downside? No pit whatsoever
> 
> On the new video, I'm a little torn. I like the song, but the vid is a little odd to me. I spent awhile just trying to figure out what I watched haha. Not that I don't like watching bands have fun and make retarded videos, it's just the video itself threw me for a loop.


 
It was probably the sound guy at soundwave, I imagine it would be hard to mix three guitars, vocals, drums and a bass.

And soundwave didn't have a pit either, bulb you should get on that.


----------



## Watty

I talked with Misha, Spencer, and Alex when they played at a hole in the wall in Tacoma, WA. They were nothing but cool guys and even humored the fanboys in the crowd with some pictures, myself included....I liked that Alex straight up told me that they appreciated my buying a few shirts so they could eat that night...

I don't know where you got Misha being an ass; you sure he wasn't being facetious when he said the line you quote?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

When they played at Studio Seven in Seattle last year in May they were all super chill to me. I chilled with Jeff and Mark for about 15 minutes, and AFAIK Jeff still has my dad's lighter.  Bulb was really cool too, he was busy setting up and still took out time to talk to me and thank me for coming. 
Nothing asshattish in all of that.


----------



## metal_sam14

Well, Monday night I saw Periphery at the Espy in Melbourne. 

I still do not have words for how utterly incredible the show was. Meeting Mark and Jake in the street before the gig was also a pleasant surprise and they were super nice dudes so thanks guys!

Spencer was flawless (except the little slip before the last chorus in Icarus, yeah we noticed  ), guitars sounded great, bass, drums were all amazing as expected. Racecar was an experience I will never forget either. 

All in all an incredible night, can't wait to make it twice in a week at Soundwave on Friday, which also makes up for missing them the last 2 times they came to Australia!


----------



## splinter8451

I love how people have one bad experience themselves, or their friend has a bad experience, or they read about a bad experience online, and it instantly makes them stop liking the band  

Does anyone ever stop to think that in those instances that person was just having a bad day? Or the person who thought the band member was being an ass just took what they said the wrong way? The latter is more likely the case with Periphery. 

And people will say to that:

"if they were having a bad day they shouldn't be out conversing with fans" And then if they DO do that everyone will say "misha/jake/spencer/herp/derp went straight to the tour bus after the show what a dick he doesn't even show any appreciation to the fans fuck periphery" 

Stop holding band members to such high standards. They are normal people.


----------



## bulb

guitarguyMT said:


> Was hanging with a buddy of mine in Seattle that works for a metal radio show out there when I had the chance to meet Periphery after one of their shows. Bulb was an ass. Most of the band were complete dicks to everyone they talked to within earshot of us. It was very disappointing, because I had held Bulb in higher regards as a talented player and creative song writer. Their singer was just an ass, and Bulb's response to our "Good luck on your tour, hope it's a good one" wishes as we departed so as not to say anything stupid to him was "Oh it will be, we're Periphery." To quote my buddy _"Bulb is the biggest egotistical ass clown I've ever had the misfortune of meeting."_ I couldn't agree more.  <-- Periphery



Haha that doesn't even sound real, or like anything that I would say or we would ever do. Then again, anyone can lie on the internet, nice try buddy!


----------



## guitarguyMT

JakePeriphery said:


> Hey dude, I'm sorry that your experience with us wasn't a good one, I'm actually not sure what you're referring too because our last time in Seattle Mark, Jeff, and myself (can't forget Elliot  ) took off for a long walk around the city coming back to the venue only to play and pack up. But I promise you we're not the people you're making us out to be in your post - if Misha, Spencer, and the rest of the band weren't good people or outright ego-douches I would not be in a band with them, we take pride in the fact that we're approachable and that anyone can hang with us so either there's more to it, ie. you and your group were giving certain members sketchy vibes or you were misunderstanding our humor which is quite possible since we are really really silly and it might be hard to tell when we're joking with you.
> 
> So again really sorry that you don't like Periphery, but if you give the band a second chance I can guarantee your experience will be a fun one.



I'm sorry guys, I do have to apologize, what I said was unnecessarily angry and probably could have gone without being said.  Periphery's music is great to listen to, and I still listen to it. I think I'm still just really butt hurt about that night because I was really excited to meet you guys, especially being from Montana because I rarely get to meet the musicians behind the music I love. Granted I'm an awkward dude even when talking to myself, Bulb was the only one I was actually able to "talk" to very briefly when I was back there, and I was just really let down because he hardly said a word and left us with that facetious comment. Hopefully we didn't give a weird vibe, I was exhausted after a 14 hr drive so I might have seemed zombified. I still listen to your guy's stuff a lot, and again, I am sorry for that angry message I just spewed for no good reason. Hopefully someday I'll get the chance to meet you guys again with a different experience.


----------



## bulb

guitarguyMT said:


> I'm sorry guys, I do have to apologize, what I said was unnecessarily angry and probably could have gone without being said.  Periphery's music is great to listen to, and I still listen to it. I think I'm still just really butt hurt about that night because I was really excited to meet you guys, especially being from Montana because I rarely get to meet the musicians behind the music I love. Granted I'm an awkward dude even when talking to myself, Bulb was the only one I was actually able to "talk" to very briefly when I was back there, and I was just really let down because he hardly said a word and left us with that facetious comment. Hopefully we didn't give a weird vibe, I was exhausted after a 14 hr drive so I might have seemed zombified. I still listen to your guy's stuff a lot, and again, I am sorry for that angry message I just spewed for no good reason. Hopefully someday I'll get the chance to meet you guys again with a different experience.




I am sorry dude, but you need to get your story straight.
It went from the whole band being dicks and us responding to your tour comment with "Oh it will be, we're Periphery" to you saying that it was just me, and I wasn't talking a lot and left some "facetious comment".

At this point, I honestly can't tell if you are just lying to make us look bad, or if there is some horrendous misunderstanding on your end, but do understand that we would never be rude to our fans like that, and as Jake said, if someone in our band acted like that, they would not last very long...


----------



## Rook

Oooh awkward, maybe I'll come back later.


Ok it's later.


In response to the nostalgia trip up there ^^ and bulb playing in his pants cos you like Engl. my first encounter with Periphery came about because I was super into Sikth. It was 2007 or 08 and I was watching loads of sikth videos on the Internet and in their MySpace. I THINK I found bulb through MySpace and he was looking for a band to play his stuff (so whenever that was) and I think I sent him a message to the effect of 'OMG I would so be in your band but can't cos Atlantic lol' (but in real English and serious). I later commented on his bulb or periphery page something to the effect of 'love your music it's like you're taking up where sikth left off' or something, I madly bummed sikth then. I think misha responded too...

But yeah. 5/6 years ago were my early encounters with riffery, never would have guessed they'd come so far, wasn't really even a band at first contact


----------



## Chuck

^ Man, rook that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Rook

If bulb came here and remembered either of my attempts to contact him I would die laughing hahaha that said I routinely changed my name from one stupid thing to another on MySpace, the whole 'rook' thing's extremely recent.

I actually only realised quite recently that the bulb I email'd then about his band is the very same.


EDIT: just tried to find my comment on MySpace but:
a) I deleted MySpace
b) I can't remember where I left it (Misha's page, Bulb or Perhipery) and all his pages have probably got millions of comments on them. I did find my band-at-the-time's page and cringed hard though


----------



## brutalwizard

Just wanted to add I have got a couple of Hilarious responses from misha that I can assume some people would take offensively. I know he is just messing around.

First time seeing periphery with aal and veil and no one in my area had any idea what a periphery was and I was the only person next to the stage headbanging. After grabbing a pic with him.

Misha "You should grab a shirt"
Me "Really wish I could, I dont have 10$"
Misha "Your friends do"

At the fair to midland show The Redbull Girls, 2 women in a redbull car that look for groups people to give free redbull showed up outside the venue. I Didnt have a phone at the time, and told my buddy to give me his phone. I post on their facebook wall "come outside the redbull girls are giving out free redbull" from my pals facebook.

Me: "hey hows it going glad to see you guys got my redbull message"
misha: "Are you edwin" (my friend whos phone/FB i used)
Me: "No i am not, But im the one who posted that on from his phone"(he went to maverick for ciggarettes and wasnt with me that second)

Misha then said something to me about about making it up in a jokingly way. And i got a few guitar questions in.

Honestly never really talked to anyone else in Periphery besides John browne who was filling in, Tom murphy, and have had some of the funniest and awesome conversations of any band/member with matt halpern.


----------



## Rook

I've met bulb twice, once at Reading on the LXD tour when he was properly larking about with Oli from monuments. Got a few minutes of chat before a hoard of nerds mobbed him. I briefly spoke to spencer too, who was wearing a baseball shirt. He asked if I was gunna buy a t shirt and I asked if they'd do a baseball shirt, he turned to [probably Jake] and said 'could we do a baseball shirt' and said they would, but they've yet to do one for sale in EU 

The second time I met him me and my friend went through the wrong door at wembley arena and ended up at the stairs that go behind the stage and Misha wondered up and we grabbed him, he looked a little unprepared but seemed happy enough to let us do the usual fanboy thing, I took a photo of my buddy with him and he went on his way. 

No rudeness either time, I'd actually say bulb's been a pretty sweet guy (in the girly meaning) in my experience, and I read people well I think.


----------



## Daxten

Only saw him onstage in hamburg last year, he brang some crazy painting he did for the fans which was cool I guess 
After the show I talked to BTBAM and got some signatures for my poster, Periphery didnt show up which was kinda lame, but it was kinda late so it's okay 
would be cool if you guys coud come out for some minutes after the show, even if you weren't the last band on stage, we don't get to see you so often in germany


----------



## toiletstand

Theyre good dudes. during the protest tour in Albuquerque, spencer couldnt perform because he was pretty ill but still found the time to walk around the venue and talk to fans. 

The year before during Frak the Gods in El paso they played at the comic con here. The people who organized the event did a poor job of putting everything together. 

At one point the music portion of EPCON almost got cancelled because one of the special guests said the local bands were "too loud" and he wouldnt come out if they were playing.

despite all that Periphery was still able to put on a great show and made a lot of fans that day. The Contortionist were also nice enough to play for free(it was an off day and i think textures and the human abstract were in mexico?) right before Periphery took the stage.


----------



## splinter8451

toiletstand said:


> Theyre good dudes. during the protest tour in Albuquerque, spencer couldnt perform because he was *pretty ill* but still found the time to *walk around the venue and talk to fans*.



What an asshole walking around making everyone sick. This band sucks. 













(since there is always some douche who can't understand sarcasm, that, was, _sarcastic_)


----------



## toiletstand

^haha! nah he was nice enough to warn people before they approached him


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

guitarguyMT said:


> Was hanging with a buddy of mine in Seattle that works for a metal radio show out there when I had the chance to meet Periphery after one of their shows. Bulb was an ass. Most of the band were complete dicks to everyone they talked to within earshot of us. It was very disappointing, because I had held Bulb in higher regards as a talented player and creative song writer. Their singer was just an ass, and Bulb's response to our "Good luck on your tour, hope it's a good one" wishes as we departed so as not to say anything stupid to him was "Oh it will be, we're Periphery." To quote my buddy _"Bulb is the biggest egotistical ass clown I've ever had the misfortune of meeting."_ I couldn't agree more.  <-- Periphery



Sounds like Misha was trying to make a joke and you took it srsly.


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> Just wanted to add I have got a couple of Hilarious responses from misha that I can assume some people would take offensively. I know he is just messing around.
> 
> First time seeing periphery with aal and veil and no one in my area had any idea what a periphery was and I was the only person next to the stage headbanging. After grabbing a pic with him.
> 
> Misha "You should grab a shirt"
> Me "Really wish I could, I dont have 10$"
> Misha "Your friends do"
> 
> At the fair to midland show The Redbull Girls, 2 women in a redbull car that look for groups people to give free redbull showed up outside the venue. I Didnt have a phone at the time, and told my buddy to give me his phone. I post on their facebook wall "come outside the redbull girls are giving out free redbull" from my pals facebook.
> 
> Me: "hey hows it going glad to see you guys got my redbull message"
> misha: "Are you edwin" (my friend whos phone/FB i used)
> Me: "No i am not, But im the one who posted that on from his phone"(he went to maverick for ciggarettes and wasnt with me that second)
> 
> Misha then said something to me about about making it up in a jokingly way. And i got a few guitar questions in.
> 
> Honestly never really talked to anyone else in Periphery besides John browne who was filling in, Tom murphy, and have had some of the funniest and awesome conversations of any band/member with matt halpern.



Haha i think i remember that red bull girls thing!!


----------



## bulb

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Sounds like Misha was trying to make a joke and you took it srsly.



I know I am a joker, but I only joke when there is a vibe that people will get it, I wouldn't say something like "Oh it will be, we are Periphery" as like the only thing to someone, and honestly that doesn't even sound like the kind of thing I would joke about with someone I don't know. I definitely do not remember it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

bulb said:


> I know I am a joker, but I only joke when there is a vibe that people will get it, I wouldn't say something like "Oh it will be, we are Periphery" as like the only thing to someone, and honestly that doesn't even sound like the kind of thing I would joke about with someone I don't know. I definitely do not remember it.



Well, there's always that guy that doesn't get sarcasm, even in person, so...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Once I met Periphery in a box and they took all of my toys and wouldn't let me in their tree fort and Misha was all like "You can't come in our fort, we are Periphery" and I've entirely forgotten where I was going with this post.


----------



## Housty00

toiletstand said:


> Theyre good dudes. during the protest tour in Albuquerque, spencer couldnt perform because he was pretty ill but still found the time to walk around the venue and talk to fans.
> 
> The year before during Frak the Gods in El paso they played at the comic con here. The people who organized the event did a poor job of putting everything together.
> 
> At one point the music portion of EPCON almost got cancelled because one of the special guests said the local bands were "too loud" and he wouldnt come out if they were playing.
> 
> despite all that Periphery was still able to put on a great show and made a lot of fans that day. The Contortionist were also nice enough to play for free(it was an off day and i think textures and the human abstract were in mexico?) right before Periphery took the stage.



I think I heard about this show. Did a band called "Shag Harbor" play?


----------



## skisgaar

The first time I remember hearing Periphery was about 3 or 4 years ago, when I found them on the related videos for a band called Abolish The Echelon, who are big P-Riff and PTH fans. 
I listened to a bunch of bulb's demos and thought they were interesting, but I doubted they would go anywhere. Boy was I wrong haha! 
I found myself 2 years later waiting in the cold, as early as I could outside the 02 Academy in Birmingham, to see them on the LXD tour. It was fucking great. The guys were super nice, and my hand is still broken from when I shook with Alex. The show was awesome, and I've still got a pick from Olly of Ments. I also bought a Got Djent shirt, which while I don't wear it much any more, I'm glad I might have helped the guys eat that night.

Anyway, er, back OT now...


----------



## tm20

tomorow night at the annandale  TEAM KETCHUP!!!


----------



## toiletstand

Housty00 said:


> I think I heard about this show. Did a band called "Shag Harbor" play?


They were one of the scheduled bands but im not sure if they got to play.


----------



## New Age Moron

I met Bulb and Alex on the LXD tour in Sheffield in 2011, and they were very approachable, friendly, and sincere people.


----------



## kastenfrog

Daxten said:


> Only saw him onstage in hamburg last year, he brang some crazy painting he did for the fans which was cool I guess
> After the show I talked to BTBAM and got some signatures for my poster, Periphery didnt show up which was kinda lame, but it was kinda late so it's okay
> would be cool if you guys coud come out for some minutes after the show, even if you weren't the last band on stage, we don't get to see you so often in germany



haha yeah, the TSF bird with the giant dick  i was standing right next to the dude he gave it to.

i was disappointed too, they didn't really showed up after the show but as far as i know they usually hang out at the merch stand. probably just took a night off or something.
but fanboyish as i am, after i bought a tsf shirt i just waited for at least one of the periphery guys to take a photo with.
after probably half an hour (my friend was allready a bit annoyed  ), most people allready left the venue, i caught spencer on the way back from the toilet 
i blocked his way like a retard but he was super friendly. we took pictures and i told him to come back soon. and so they do.  looking forward to may. periphery + tesseract and syqem are sick aswell. never heard of them before but really getting into them at the moment... and they're from germany ²


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

My friend and I caught Spencer by the merch table in Philly during Summer Slaughter. Really cool guy. I whipped out my phone to take a picture and it was dead, and some dude, friend of the band apparently, actually took a picture for us and emailed it to me. That was pretty rad  thanks, anon!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

JakePeriphery said:


> Hey dude, I'm sorry that your experience with us wasn't a good one, I'm actually not sure what you're referring too because our last time in Seattle Mark, Jeff, and myself (can't forget Elliot  ) took off for a long walk around the city coming back to the venue only to play and pack up. But I promise you we're not the people you're making us out to be in your post - if Misha, Spencer, and the rest of the band weren't good people or outright ego-douches I would not be in a band with them, we take pride in the fact that we're approachable and that anyone can hang with us so either there's more to it, ie. you and your group were giving certain members sketchy vibes or you were misunderstanding our humor which is quite possible since we are really really silly and it might be hard to tell when we're joking with you.
> 
> So again really sorry that you don't like Periphery, but if you give the band a second chance I can guarantee your experience will be a fun one.



He speaks the truth  I got to talk to most of the guys after I saw them on the Frak the Gods tour in San Antonio, and they all seemed like really cool dudes. Misha and Spencer signed my school ID card when they ran out of posters  

What was really awesome, at least to me, was Jake taking the time to talk to me a little bit and give me some tips on dialing in my Recto head even though he had probably a million other things to do to get ready for the next show.


----------



## keshav

I can state for a fact that Periphery are easily the nicest, coolest and most down to earth musicians I have ever encountered. I got the chance to meet them when they headlined a festival in India recently, and even though they were all completely exhausted and zombied out due to jet lag, they were nothing but incredibly nice to me, and even took out the time to chat while warming up just before the show. Mark, Nolly and Misha especially are FANTASTIC guys.

I had a detailed and very, very insightful and informative conversation with Nolly and Misha about the music business and how to approach being in a serious full-time band, and not only were they really cool to talk to (in addition to being VERY well informed), they also gave me a great deal of advice on how to take things forward with my own band, how to approach the hard decisions that inevitably need to be dealt with in this industry. And that's something I value very very highly because most things in this business are learned the hard way and after making several bad decisions. 

So yeah. Anyone who says Periphery are not nice people or that they have big egos is either completely misinformed, or trash talking just out of spite. They are legitimately some of the nicest people you will come across in the industry, and trust me I know a LOT of musicians in the industry who are absolute douches.


----------



## tm20

Periphery were awesome at the Annandale. Misha is such an entertainer


----------



## JoeyBTL

New Guitar Messenger vid with Jake! 



I love this solo. You did a great job Jake. The overall idea of pretty and crazy reminds me of the solo in Under a Glass Moon which I also love. I'm excited to learn it.


----------



## Maggai

Yeah that solo is awesome! Cool to see a guitar video with Jake.


----------



## Tang

Just saw on their facebook that they're doing a few one off shows in March! Jacksonville on the 18th!


----------



## the fuhrer

Yep. I'm going for sure. Local band Artilect is opening for them on the 18th. Pretty cool band, check em out.


----------



## Tang

the fuhrer said:


> Yep. I'm going for sure. Local band Artilect is opening for them on the 18th. Pretty cool band, check em out.



Mein Fuhrer, I can walk!


----------



## anomynous

Hopefully Spencer does Passenger w/ Deftones on the tour


----------



## Opion

Tang said:


> Just saw on their facebook that they're doing a few one off shows in March! Jacksonville on the 18th!



oh JEEZUS!

That's two hours away from me. I am so happy now


----------



## toiletstand

out of curiosity, does anyone know what the set lists have been for the soundwave and sidewave shows?


----------



## Adrian-XI

^I have a set list, I'll post in in a sec.

edit: Sydney sidewave


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Such a short list.

Why, oh why, do they not open with Have A Blast? It just screams opener.

What what the hell is "R.C. Car"? That has just as many characters as "Racecar". One more actually with the space. Unless it's a smaller version of Racecar, shorter and played a few octaves up. Great closing tune though.


----------



## bulb

Well at least you aren't complaining haha

Seriously though, we have tried Have A Blast at the beginning of a set, and it's just not a strong opener, definitely not as strong as Ragnarok.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

So guttered you guys didn't jump over to NZ Misha..


----------



## toiletstand

Adrian-XI said:


> ^I have a set list, I'll post in in a sec.
> 
> edit: Sydney sidewave


thank you sir!


----------



## Metal_Webb

It's all fun and games at a gig until you get ketchup sprayed all over your person.
Also going to guess that and SSO'ers that were at the gig were positioned in front of Misha for Periphery's set, right? 



bulb said:


> Seriously though, we have tried Have A Blast at the beginning of a set, and it's just not a strong opener, definitely not as strong as Ragnarok.



I'll say that Ragnarok was an AWESOME way to open the set up last night. Though, I do have to admit Racecar does kind of make for a bit of a disappointing finish. Gig was awesome nonetheless .


----------



## Dayviewer

Metal_Webb said:


> It's all fun and games at a gig until you get ketchup sprayed all over your person.


You serious they did that?  Gues I gotta wear some old clothes to the gig then


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

bulb said:


> Well at least you aren't complaining haha
> 
> Seriously though, we have tried Have A Blast at the beginning of a set, and it's just not a strong opener, definitely not as strong as Ragnarok.




Well, it was a bit of a complaint, but a postiive one I hope, as I'd love to hear a longer set. I've seen you with DT, and BTBAM, and I've got tickets to the London show with Devy. But I imagine it'll be a shorter list as well. So I await a headlining tour.

In a related question, any plans to headline a Europe tour?


----------



## osmosis2259

Awesome set!
Seriously though, everyone in the crowd should have either a ketchup or a mustard bottle during Scarlet


----------



## kastenfrog

bozothedeathmachine said:


> In a related question, any plans to headline a Europe tour?





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9968216.-2207520000.1362173219&type=3&theater

well, kind of a germany tour. good thing i live in germany  Hamburg, may 7


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

kastenfrog said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9968216.-2207520000.1362173219&type=3&theater
> 
> well, kind of a germany tour. good thing i live in germany  Hamburg, may 7


D'oh! I knew that too. Not coming around Switzerland this time. I was bummed as I'm dying to see Tesseract. And I'll see the one show
Tesseract aren't in. But Devin an Messhugah compensate nicely.


----------



## bulb

bozothedeathmachine said:


> Well, it was a bit of a complaint, but a postiive one I hope, as I'd love to hear a longer set. I've seen you with DT, and BTBAM, and I've got tickets to the London show with Devy. But I imagine it'll be a shorter list as well. So I await a headlining tour.
> 
> In a related question, any plans to headline a Europe tour?



That IS a headlining set though, it's an hour long!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

bulb said:


> That IS a headlining set though, it's an hour long!



Then I stand corrected. Looking forward to it. Thanks, Misha.


----------



## bulb

Kiwimetal101 said:


> So guttered you guys didn't jump over to NZ Misha..



Sadly we have no say in the matter, we wish we could play like one NZ date. Hell, I even have family there!


----------



## Metal_Webb

Dayviewer said:


> You serious they did that?  Gues I gotta wear some old clothes to the gig then



Well, it only happened cause some dude in the crowd had a bottle. He passed it to Spencer at the end of Scarlet. Spencer went , sprayed some and threw the bottle back into the pit. Some other dude grabbed it and sprayed it around.

All in the name of fun, just it wasn't fun sleeping in my car in ketchup jeans haha.


----------



## bulb

Metal_Webb said:


> It's all fun and games at a gig until you get ketchup sprayed all over your person.
> Also going to guess that and SSO'ers that were at the gig were positioned in front of Misha for Periphery's set, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say that Ragnarok was an AWESOME way to open the set up last night. Though, I do have to admit Racecar does kind of make for a bit of a disappointing finish. Gig was awesome nonetheless .



Ah it's a shame you don't like Racecar as a closer, it has honestly worked rather well for us as a closer/encore!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

bulb said:


> Sadly we have no say in the matter, we wish we could play like one NZ date. Hell, I even have family there!



Oh nice! Now you have to come haha, if you have any doubts about crowds ask tosin about the auckland show last november..


----------



## kamello

I was wondering, why the hell you guys don't open with Muramasa if the original idea for it was to be an opener? 

ohhh, tuning, right....well....I'll left this post here......just to see if Zylgrox get's to te be reintroduced in the setlist......*wink wink*


----------



## Ralyks

bulb said:


> Ah it's a shame you don't like Racecar as a closer, it has honestly worked rather well for us as a closer/encore!



I'm hoping that means it might make an appearance when you guys headline the states again?


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Tang

I was rereading the band's commentary on the album and I saw this bit regarding Masamune.. holy shit!



bulb. said:


> A lot of people think that because of the end riff in the song that the song is played in a weird tuning or on an 8 string. In actuality it is a 7 string in Drop Ab as usual, but for the very last riff, we detuned the guitars and bass at random to get a huge sludgy sound. Presumably we will just do that when we play this song live as well. I think this song would be a great way to close a set!



I need to experience this live. Goddamn.


----------



## Dayviewer

Metal_Webb said:


> Well, it only happened cause some dude in the crowd had a bottle. He passed it to Spencer at the end of Scarlet. Spencer went , sprayed some and threw the bottle back into the pit. Some other dude grabbed it and sprayed it around.
> 
> All in the name of fun, just it wasn't fun sleeping in my car in ketchup jeans haha.


Aah yes that explains it haha, and true that wouldn't exactly be cool, does add to the experience though


----------



## jehu12141987

Misha, I need your Starbucks order and other strange Rider requirements so I can have it ready when you arrive in St. Augustine.


----------



## lametacomeat

Just picked up my tickets to see you guys play in Birmingham. Are you going to be supported by local bands for those 4 shows in March?


----------



## jehu12141987

Yes they are.


----------



## guitarmanchu

Touring is all fun and games until someone gets too busy to put out their next album. 

Seriously though, Periphery II is a masterpiece and might be in my Top 5 albums of all time. I've never heard such an incredible balance of melody, technicality, and production. It's the Morimoto of Metal. Well done guys. Can't wait until the next one - any idea when you might grace us with it?

As a sidenote, where can one buy your Demos album?


----------



## goldsteinat0r

I haz ticketz to see the Periph with Deftones on my birthday. 

Happy timez.


----------



## matt397

goldsteinat0r said:


> I haz ticketz to see the Periph with Deftones on my birthday.
> 
> Happy timez.



Fuck You 









I might be a bit jelly, sorry for that outburst.

I just saw the Deftones last Friday though, mind=blown


----------



## MarkPopkie

So I'm reading the Food section of a popular news website... and I see these two headlines right next to each other.

Is the Team Mustard propaganda machine hard at work here?

It can't be a coincidence...


----------



## isispelican

guitarmanchu said:


> As a sidenote, where can one buy your Demos album?



you can download all of misha's demos for free here
Music page of Bulb - MP3 music page on SoundClick
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb


----------



## Joose

So.... what kind of set are us Jacksonville/St Augustine folk in for? 2 hours is the minimum I will accept.

Lol, but for real, I'm just excited as fuck that y'all are coming here.


----------



## guitarmanchu

isispelican said:


> you can download all of misha's demos for free here
> Music page of Bulb - MP3 music page on SoundClick
> https://soundcloud.com/iambulb



Thanks for the links, but I'm looking for something where I can get the longer songs without having to sort through the one or two minute gear test stuff. For example, on Grooveshark, there's a "Demos 2004-2008" album, but you can't download or buy it anywhere.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

I spun PII for the first time in months yesterday and was re-floored. I'd been kinda turned off to the band for awhile after all the drama with THM, but it seriously is a perfect record. Blows my mind.


----------



## kamello

guitarmanchu said:


> Thanks for the links, but I'm looking for something where I can get the longer songs without having to sort through the one or two minute gear test stuff. For example, on Grooveshark, there's a "Demos 2004-2008" album, but you can't download or buy it anywhere.



delete the ones you don't like? I did that to the soundlick demos that I downloaded, 2 minute of chugging through different settings, snares, and amp sims can get a bit tiring


----------



## goldsteinat0r

kamello said:


> delete the ones you don't like? I did that to the soundlick demos that I downloaded, 2 minute of chugging through different settings, snares, and amp sims can get a bit tiring


 
See, it was cool to me to see his creative/rig/sound-constructing process on display. Not everyday that someone who is so well respected is willing to continue to share virtually all of their half-formed ideas and straggler riffs. Takes courage and I do respect that a lot. Some of his early mixes sound pretty amateur (but still loads better than mine to be clear, lol) and then you can see them evolve into what would eventually be the first and second records. Also his guitar/equipment tests ooze that "OMG NEW STUFFS" excitement that we've all felt.  Like his first BKP test was a few chords mixed with a ton of chunky palm mutes and muted strums that all sounded delicious and really showed off what makes the pups what they are.


----------



## guitarmanchu

kamello said:


> delete the ones you don't like? I did that to the soundlick demos that I downloaded, 2 minute of chugging through different settings, snares, and amp sims can get a bit tiring



You clearly underestimate the depth and breadth of my laziness. 

In all seriousness, I figured the "Demos" was an actual side release, but perhaps someone compiled and uploaded them themselves...


----------



## MobiusR

Mixed by Nolly and Misha! Sounds awesome!


----------



## bulb

So, it's just finally starting to hit me that we are gonna tour with Deftones in a few days, I'm giddy eeeeeeeeeee

Who is coming out? 
Oh and found some cool news out, we aren't being forced to price match, so we will have a bunch of new shirt designs out AND they will be what we normally price em at!


----------



## goldsteinat0r

bulb said:


> So, it's just finally starting to hit me that we are gonna tour with Deftones in a few days, I'm giddy eeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Who is coming out?
> Oh and found some cool news out, we aren't being forced to price match, so we will have a bunch of new shirt designs out AND they will be what we normally price em at!


 


Me said:


> I haz ticketz to see the Periph with Deftones on my birthday.
> 
> Happy timez.


 
Fillmore Miami! Lookin forward to it. Its my bday so like....idk give me your Blackmachine or something. Nothing big, just the guitar is fine.


----------



## isispelican

luck as a constant live


----------



## Xplozive

Hey mish, i saw you guys in sydney and also after watching that video..why doesnt jake play the solo in Luck as a constant live?


----------



## isispelican

Xplozive said:


> Hey mish, i saw you guys in sydney and also after watching that video..why doesnt jake play the solo in Luck as a constant live?



there are two solos, the first one is misha's


----------



## elnyrb10

bulb said:


> So, it's just finally starting to hit me that we are gonna tour with Deftones in a few days, I'm giddy eeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Who is coming out?
> Oh and found some cool news out, we aren't being forced to price match, so we will have a bunch of new shirt designs out AND they will be what we normally price em at!



i bought my tickets for the wellmont in montclair the day they went on sale. im buying at least two shirts in that case btw!


----------



## Xplozive

isispelican said:


> there are two solos, the first one is misha's


Oh i see, i must not have noticed it switch to jake at the end of misha's. I always just considered it one solo & jake played the whole thing.

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Ralyks

Actually, I don't even think I saw Misha at all during the solo section. Most of Jake's solo is visible.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Xplozive said:


> Hey mish, i saw you guys in sydney and also after watching that video..why doesnt jake play the solo in Luck as a constant live?



Misha plays the first part and I play the second part, but Biff Webster showed up during parts of my solo in that video... yikes! haha


----------



## kylendm

bulb said:


> So, it's just finally starting to hit me that we are gonna tour with Deftones in a few days, I'm giddy eeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Who is coming out?
> Oh and found some cool news out, we aren't being forced to price match, so we will have a bunch of new shirt designs out AND they will be what we normally price em at!


Me and my girlfriend are coming to the first show in AC.  She's like freaking out everyday until the show comes haha.

All I can say is, good luck around here.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I will be at Atlantic City show.

second time seeing Deftones, and finally after 2 years first time seeing periphery


----------



## TheBloodstained

...make a concert dvd/bluray! Pretty please?


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

A present for me in the mail today.







Kind of sucks that Devy and Periphery aren't mentioned.

Now I just need to book the flight.


----------



## squibble94

I just remembered that Spencer recorded an updated version of "The Walk" after people expressed disappointment in his vocals on the first album (I disagree there!). Does anyone have a link/file where I could hear it? It's not on his Myspace anymore. New Spencer Sotelo Version of The Walk | got-djent.com


----------



## Ralyks

squibble94 said:


> I just remembered that Spencer recorded an updated version of "The Walk" after people expressed disappointment in his vocals on the first album (I disagree there!). Does anyone have a link/file where I could hear it? It's not on his Myspace anymore. New Spencer Sotelo Version of The Walk | got-djent.com



I believe this has been brought up a few times in this thread. No clear answer, it seems. I've been wanting to hear this again for a while myself.


----------



## anomynous

That keeps getting brought up every few months, it seems nobody has it


----------



## squibble94

Awww 

Oh well. I asked Spencer on Formspring, so maybe it will see the light of day!


----------



## Hybrid138

I will be traveling very Pharr to see you guys  please have the mustard shirt!


----------



## isispelican

I have the version of The Walk with re-recorded vocals (its not the whole song), if you want it message me your email.


----------



## jehu12141987

So Misha and Jake, will Spencer join Deftones on stage and sing Maynard's parts in "Passenger"? 

Just a thought.


----------



## kylendm

Good luck tonight guys!


----------



## Innervision

Hey guys, I discovered Bulb on soundclick many years ago when he was toping the metal charts, I even remember struggling against him with my first metal track ever (Nu Metal actually) before it drowned in the chart abyss  I was also listening to Tesseract one year before that as I knew Acle's demo singer, Julien from another forum. And now here I am buying a ticket for one of their shows as headliners in Paris haha!!! Way to go guys!


----------



## elnyrb10

Just leaving the periphery deftones show at Montclair tonight. First of all they were absolutely fucking amazing holy shit best band I've seen live probably! They were so damn good the only problem was the crowd was beyond awful! So dead no one was even moving in the front because I guess the deftones fans came super early to ER good spots but they did not get into periphery at all and spencer was trying so damn hard to pump them up but to no avail I felt so bad  after their set I went to the Merch table where I got to meet Jeff and thank him for those stellar your documentaries and I told him to keep them coming cause I live for them. I waited around for an hour and a half to try and meet the periphery dudes but they never came out but who can blame them after such a shitty crowd. Hopefully I get to meet the dudes next time I see them because that would be life changing. All in all a great night!!


----------



## bulb

elnyrb10 said:


> Just leaving the periphery deftones show at Montclair tonight. First of all they were absolutely fucking amazing holy shit best band I've seen live probably! They were so damn good the only problem was the crowd was beyond awful! So dead no one was even moving in the front because I guess the deftones fans came super early to ER good spots but they did not get into periphery at all and spencer was trying so damn hard to pump them up but to no avail I felt so bad  after their set I went to the Merch table where I got to meet Jeff and thank him for those stellar your documentaries and I told him to keep them coming cause I live for them. I waited around for an hour and a half to try and meet the periphery dudes but they never came out but who can blame them after such a shitty crowd. Hopefully I get to meet the dudes next time I see them because that would be life changing. All in all a great night!!



Aww thanks a lot dude, thanks so much for the kind words, really sorry I didn't come to merch tonight, but I (and the rest of the guys) are still pretty damn jetlagged from Australia. Haha I was actually sleeping and woke up 10 mins before I had to play, still all messed up!


----------



## elnyrb10

bulb said:


> Aww thanks a lot dude, thanks so much for the kind words, really sorry I didn't come to merch tonight, but I (and the rest of the guys) are still pretty damn jetlagged from Australia. Haha I was actually sleeping and woke up 10 mins before I had to play, still all messed up!



Dude a response from you in just as goo thank you so much!! Hope you guys recover and good luck with the rest of te tour! 

P.s when you and jake were walking in circles around each other I was dieing laughing


----------



## kylendm

Yeah when I talked to Jake for a quick second after the show he seemed pretty beat from jetlag haha.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Sorry I didn't hang out at merch, besides being beyond tired, my girlfriend was in town so I was trying to spend as much time with her before I have three weeks without her. It wasn't because of the crowd, I know that a lot of people enjoyed themselves despite people not going crazy.


----------



## Brill

I saw this pretty cool cover (sorry if its already been posted)


----------



## bulb

That cover is awesome!

Also for what it's worth, as much as the crowd may not have been moving around, it's not our crowd and every night so far they have seemed to get into it as the set progresses. I think most of them have no idea who we are, and if I was in their position I would be watching instead of going nuts, even if I was enjoying it, so I haven't been bummed with the crowds!


----------



## elnyrb10

bulb said:


> That cover is awesome!
> 
> Also for what it's worth, as much as the crowd may not have been moving around, it's not our crowd and every night so far they have seemed to get into it as the set progresses. I think most of them have no idea who we are, and if I was in their position I would be watching instead of going nuts, even if I was enjoying it, so I haven't been bummed with the crowds!


 
That makes sense and i agree i guess in the moment i was pissed because i was screaming all the lyrics as loud as possible (not on key on most of them) and the kids around me who were just watching kept giving me dirty looks as if it was wrong of me to enjoy a band i love. but i get what youre saying


----------



## patdavidseven

they played so well a few weeks ago at soundwave in oz, so tight, great tones


----------



## Khoi

I got the A-OK to shoot some photography for Periphery's headlining show in St. Augustine on 3/18! Stoked!!

I'll also be seeing you guys with Deftones in Orlando on 3/22, it's gonna be a sick week


----------



## bulb

Khoi said:


> I got the A-OK to shoot some photography for Periphery's headlining show in St. Augustine on 3/18! Stoked!!
> 
> I'll also be seeing you guys with Deftones in Orlando on 3/22, it's gonna be a sick week



Awesome! Your pics are great!


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

I saw you guys last night in Montaclair as well. You guys kicked ass (but seemed tired) however I agree that the crowd was ass. I brought some friends with me that are big into deftones but had no idea who you were. In fact i dont think anybody knew. I was the only one around me who knew how to bob my head to the pulse. I guess if your not into "djent" or a fan of Meshuggah, it doesnt click first time around. I also saw you guys at the Starland Ballroom this past year and I must say the sound is way better at Starland. There was ALOT of echo in the room at the Wellmont, so being in the back just made it even worse. I knew you guys were gating the fuck out of your tone, but it never sounded as staccato as it would have in a smaller venue. And Spence was on fire last night. I was very impressed with the notes he was hitting. One last thing, who was that big dude that sang with Chino at the end?


----------



## spawnofthesith

It's been too long since I've seen periphery. Last time I tried I got kicked out as The Human Abstract was ending their set so I didn't catch you guys at all :/


Like shit last time I think was the tour with VoM and Darkest Hour. Fucking ages ago....


----------



## jehu12141987

I'm bringing a 55 gallon drum of mustard and ketchup to the St. Augustine gig.

We will settle this once and for all.


----------



## Dayviewer

jehu12141987 said:


> I'm bringing a 55 gallon drum of mustard and ketchup to the St. Augustine gig.
> 
> We will settle this once and for all.


somebody film this


----------



## Joose

jehu12141987 said:


> I'm bringing a 55 gallon drum of mustard and ketchup to the St. Augustine gig.
> 
> We will settle this once and for all.



Oh my. I need to remember to wear something I never need again.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Holy shit, getting pumped for next tuesday in Miami!


----------



## Tang

jehu12141987 said:


> I'm bringing a 55 gallon drum of mustard and ketchup to the St. Augustine gig.
> 
> We will settle this once and for all.



Please. 

Do.

It.


----------



## Jonathan20022

goldsteinat0r said:


> Holy shit, getting pumped for next tuesday in Miami!



You know I went to the same venue last week to see Coheed and BTBAM. I bought tickets for Deftones/Periphery months ago.

The venue seriously blows, they have some sort of "Fast Lane" Pass you pay an extra 10-20$ depending on who's playing and that's your pass to basically get up front and mosh with people who actually want to. I went up when BTBAM came up and a security guard made me stand at the stairs since I didn't pay the extra cash.

So fucking stupid, sorry guys I love seeing you all live but I'm gonna pass on this one. I'm giving my friend who's going the 50$ to buy me some Merch and tip you guys at the Merch Booth. I'd rather catch you guys on an actual headliner at a venue that's actually cool. I don't like supporting venues that gouge their customers.

But if you guys have any say in the matter, please come down to Revolution or The Speakeasy when you hit up with a headliner. I drove up to Orlando to see you, Protest the Hero, Jeff Loomis, The Safety Fire, and Today We Caught The Plague. Awesome show, but it'd be cool to see you guys around the broward/palm beach area.


----------



## Xiphos68

Periphery did a great job tonight and Nolly has an unknown American brother! 

My friend, Nick Wiley (Wake of Redemption Guitarist). Wake of Redemption opened and did a great job!







My sister got to meet Mark! He's one of her favorites! 
Jake, thanks for talking again sir! 






I got to meet one of my heroes... Nolly! Such a tasty guitarist and a nice chap! We chatted Satriani and Planet X stuff. Becuase Nolly is the man! 





If you want to check out my friends band... They are Progressive Thrash or Thrash Metal.
https://www.facebook.com/wakeofredemption?fref=ts


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Come to arkansas periphery! Make it happen misha please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Xiphos68 said:


>



You know what this picture needs?

David Cross.


----------



## bulb

Kenji20022 said:


> You know I went to the same venue last week to see Coheed and BTBAM. I bought tickets for Deftones/Periphery months ago.
> 
> The venue seriously blows, they have some sort of "Fast Lane" Pass you pay an extra 10-20$ depending on who's playing and that's your pass to basically get up front and mosh with people who actually want to. I went up when BTBAM came up and a security guard made me stand at the stairs since I didn't pay the extra cash.
> 
> So fucking stupid, sorry guys I love seeing you all live but I'm gonna pass on this one. I'm giving my friend who's going the 50$ to buy me some Merch and tip you guys at the Merch Booth. I'd rather catch you guys on an actual headliner at a venue that's actually cool. I don't like supporting venues that gouge their customers.
> 
> But if you guys have any say in the matter, please come down to Revolution or The Speakeasy when you hit up with a headliner. I drove up to Orlando to see you, Protest the Hero, Jeff Loomis, The Safety Fire, and Today We Caught The Plague. Awesome show, but it'd be cool to see you guys around the broward/palm beach area.



If that is true about that venue, then that is the lamest thing I have ever heard, and that sucks.


----------



## Robtheripper

i was just thinking David shoulda been in there somewhere


----------



## AmishRefugee

It just dawned on me that 12 years ago, one of my favorite bands (at the time), Linkin Park, opened for Deftones

now one of my favorite bands, Periphery, is doing the same.

Oh, how things change! Except for Deftones. they are always around, and always fantastic.


----------



## Jonathan20022

bulb said:


> If that is true about that venue, then that is the lamest thing I have ever heard, and that sucks.



Trust me, I along with everyone who didn't know about it thought the same thing. It's alright, though I've caught you guys 2-3 times already so I can definitely wait for a headliner.

Anyways, I started learning Jake's solo in Luck as a Constant, just found out about his guitar messenger video and started taking it part by part.


----------



## bulb

So here is one of the most in-depth and candid interviews that Spencer Sotelo and I have ever done, and with did it in Australia with Geoff Smith of Heavy Blog Is Heavy. It's long, so if you have some time to kill, check it out here: http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/201...interview-with-periphery-this-time-its-heavy/


----------



## orange1

Good interview!


----------



## Joose

I'm SO fucking excited for the show tomorrow!

The fact that it's a headlining show makes me even more excited.

I have no idea what the headlining setlist has been like since PII came out. Ragnarok and Ji would make me so happy.


----------



## Tang

Joose said:


> I'm SO fucking excited for the show tomorrow!
> 
> The fact that it's a headlining show makes me even more excited.
> 
> I have no idea what the headlining setlist has been like since PII came out. Ragnarok and Ji would make me so happy.



For $13 and a 45 minute drive, you bet your ass I'll be in St. Augustine.


----------



## bulb

see ya guys there!


----------



## crg123

Haha misha why are you trolling people on facebook you know they'll say anything to get one of your hard earned guitars/gear.

If you're serious then I would say donate it to a really young kid who loves your music and only has cheap gear. Someone like this kid: 

Although he seems to already have a quality rig.


----------



## jehu12141987

Anyone still needing tickets to St. Augustine, text me asap! 904 495 9011


----------



## rapterr15

I'll be at the St. Augustine show tomorrow night. Can't fucking wait! If you see a 6'7 skinny white dude with short hair, feel free to come say hello! I'll probably be in the back or on the side cause I feel bad standing in front of people at concerts cause of my height


----------



## bulb

crg123 said:


> Haha misha why are you trolling people on facebook you know they'll say anything to get one of your hard earned guitars/gear.



who says i'm trolling?


----------



## Joose

I'll be at the venue in like 3 hours. Fuuuuuuck that's too long!

This will be my first Periphery show.


----------



## Cynic

Misha, how come I can't fucking post a cover from PII without it being taken down?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

anyone here on that Periphery forum that went up a few months ago?


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> Misha, how come I can't fucking post a cover from PII without it being taken down?



I have no idea because I have nothing to do with it, but if you have monetization on a cover it will get taken down for sure.


----------



## Joose

Well that was one of the best goddamn nights of my life.

Setlist:
Ragnarok
Scarlet
Jetpacks Was Yes
Luck As A Constant
Have A Blast
Facepalm Mute
Make Total Destroy
Icarus Lives
Racecar


Even got a pic with Jake. (Why I look all evil, I don't know.






I also couldn't resist buying the black metal looking Mrak shirt.


So... killer set, they were totally on their A-Game, pic and convo with Jake, Misha told me he loved me, Matt gave me a high five, Mrak said "hi", Spencer walked by (but had earplugs in lol) and I also got a pic with Nolly on someone else's phone. 

What a night. Thank you SO much for coming to this part of FL, guys. And I apologize for sounding like a schoolgirl; but damn...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That is the most perfect setlist I could ever imagine seeing. Mucho jelly.


----------



## Joose

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> That is the most perfect setlist I could ever imagine seeing. Mucho jelly.



Yeah dude, it was epic. Spencer nailed the high note in Ragnarok too.


----------



## Khoi

Incredible night, incredible show. Hats off to Misha and the crew, the best show I've been to thus far!

If you saw an Asian kid with a camera running around and taking pictures the whole night... that was me


----------



## Joose

Khoi said:


> Incredible night, incredible show. Hats off to Misha and the crew, the best show I've been to thus far!
> 
> If you saw an Asian kid with a camera running around and taking pictures the whole night... that was me



I did haha. I was standing behind you during the first band..... The Winter?


----------



## bulb

Khoi said:


> Incredible night, incredible show. Hats off to Misha and the crew, the best show I've been to thus far!
> 
> If you saw an Asian kid with a camera running around and taking pictures the whole night... that was me



Was awesome meeting you, stoked to see your pics!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Cynic said:


> Misha, how come I can't fucking post a cover from PII without it being taken down?



Because it's copyrighted. Anyway, you're complaining in the wrong direction. Most bands dig fan-made covers as it increases their visibility (plus the ego stroke that people like your music enough to learn it and replay it). The labels, not so much. For them, copyright is copyright. Even if the whole band gave you handwritten permission, the lawyers would win*.

Add to that YouTube (or whomever's) very conservative takedown policy, where all it takes is for someone to claim copyright without so much evidence or reasoning, and blamo, no covers for you.

ETA: Pretty much what Misha said. When there's dollars involved it's an uphill battle where the law's involved.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Joose said:


> Setlist:
> Ragnarok
> Scarlet
> Jetpacks Was Yes
> Luck As A Constant
> Have A Blast
> Facepalm Mute
> Make Total Destroy
> Icarus Lives
> Racecar



That's a pretty f-ing great setlist.


----------



## Khoi

Here's a sneak peek before until I have time to edit the pictures. I took 687 shots tonight.

Keep your eyes on my Facebook photography page, and feel free to Like it  : https://www.facebook.com/pages/BN-Photography/476013825786412


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Khoi said:


> Here's a sneak peek before until I have time to edit the pictures. I took 687 shots tonight.



That looks great. What are you using to get such crispness in that low light? My pics always noisy as hell.


----------



## the fuhrer

Awesome show but holy shit, I didn't realize you guys had so many 14 year old fans haha. Definitely can't wait to catch another Periphery show. 

Artilect killed it as well.


----------



## Joose

the fuhrer said:


> Awesome show but holy shit, I didn't realize you guys had so many 14 year old fans haha. Definitely can't wait to catch another Periphery show.
> 
> Artilect killed it as well.



Dude I felt old as fuck walking around without X's sharpied on my hands haha.

And yes, Artilect absolutely killed it. Wormwood Prophecy was pretty damn good, very Bodom-ish.


----------



## the fuhrer

I really like The Wormwood Prophecy but unfortunately I missed their entire set this time. There was one older bald guy headbangin next to me so I wasn't all alone haha. I'm only 28 but I felt like a grandpa there.


----------



## jehu12141987

Jo here, vocalist from Artilect. 

Thanks to everyone who came out last night! I do believe we might've started something special in waking up this sleepy little town with some killer music!

Misha: I hope our lack of a state income tax and food tax is enticing enough to bring you down perminantly!

And, my offer stands for anytime you guys want a one-off show. Forward my info to your people if you don't mind, good sir. 

Email: [email protected] Phone: 904-495-9011

And, thanks for being a genuinely cool fellow.


----------



## Colbear

Epic set last night guys. It was nice not having to drive 4 hours to catch a Periphery show this time!


----------



## Joose

My new favorite shirt.


----------



## Khoi

bozothedeathmachine said:


> That looks great. What are you using to get such crispness in that low light? My pics always noisy as hell.



Thanks man, I was shooting with a Canon 5D Mark III and 24-105 f/4 lens in this shot. The 5DMk3 just has insanely good low light performance, but a lot of my pics turned out pretty grainy. I was shooting upwards to ISO 8000.


----------



## Robtheripper

I want pics with Misha  I really need to get out to see you guys sometime. Since your my favorite band and all


----------



## Joose

Hey Misha, was it a good enough turnout for y'all to come back sometime?


----------



## patdavidseven

Khoi said:


> Here's a sneak peek before until I have time to edit the pictures. I took 687 shots tonight.
> 
> Keep your eyes on my Facebook photography page, and feel free to Like it  : https://www.facebook.com/pages/BN-Photography/476013825786412


 
GREAT IMAGE!


----------



## fc3603

Khoi said:


> Thanks man, I was shooting with a Canon 5D Mark III and 24-105 f/4 lens in this shot. The 5DMk3 just has insanely good low light performance, but a lot of my pics turned out pretty grainy. I was shooting upwards to ISO 8000.



for only $3000, it is insanely good


----------



## whatupitsjoe

longer set than when I saw them in Atlantic City, guess ill have to wait til they come back to NYC to see them again and get my fill haha


----------



## Tang

So I just picked up my guitar for the first time in months and I want to learn a 6-string song off Periphery II. What say you all? Leaning toward The Gods Must Be Crazy! I already mostly know Scarlet, so that's off the table.


----------



## toiletstand

luck as a constant


----------



## Timelesseer

Tang said:


> So I just picked up my guitar for the first time in months and I want to learn a 6-string song off Periphery II. What say you all? Leaning toward The Gods Must Be Crazy! I already mostly know Scarlet, so that's off the table.



Definitely Luck as a Constant. The ending solos are incredibly fun to play.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Tang said:


> So I just picked up my guitar for the first time in months and I want to learn a 6-string song off Periphery II. What say you all? Leaning toward The Gods Must Be Crazy! I already mostly know Scarlet, so that's off the table.



Have a Blast! If you're a riffer like me. I love soloing but nothing beats those super fast runs that make up the entire song. I do recommend learning the Luck as Constant solos. Learning Misha's alone gave me a huge appreciation for his approach


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Same, the ending part of his solo is pretty different from anything I've ever personally heard.

I recommend Froggin Bullfish since it's parts are so unorthodox. Some really acrobatic playing in that song pretty much consistently. And Mile Zero is also a great song to just learn and jam to, it's definitely not the hardest song that they have but you'll have a great time learning and playing it.


----------



## toiletstand

jan aka guitarholic posted the intro he wrote for peripherys current tour with the deftones on his fb page:

https://soundcloud.com/janhoeglund/periphery-liveintrov4

like his facebook page while youre at it! 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jan-Michael-Hoeglund/142452299209335?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Khoi

here are the rest of the shots from the headlining show in St. Augustine. Be sure to Like the page, and please share them!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.479045938816534.1073741837.476013825786412&type=1



Here are some of the highlights:


----------



## Joose

Khoi said:


>



Dude, sick photo.


----------



## Khoi

Joose said:


> Dude, sick photo.



thanks!

I got a lot of great shots of your band as well, I'm currently in the process of editing them


----------



## Joose

Khoi said:


> thanks!
> 
> I got a lot of great shots of your band as well, I'm currently in the process of editing them



Lol, naw, my band didn't play. I assume you're talkin' about Artilect.


----------



## Khoi

Joose said:


> Lol, naw, my band didn't play. I assume you're talkin' about Artilect.




oh god I am so sorry, I saw "Joose" and connected it with "Jo", the singer from Artilect... it's been a long night


----------



## Joose

Haha no apology necessary man. Artilect kicked ass.


----------



## Guitarholic

toiletstand said:


> jan aka guitarholic posted the intro he wrote for peripherys current tour with the deftones on his fb page:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/janhoeglund/periphery-liveintrov4
> 
> like his facebook page while youre at it!
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jan-Michael-Hoeglund/142452299209335?ref=ts&fref=ts



Aw!  Thanks man


----------



## jehu12141987

Joose said:


> Haha no apology necessary man. Artilect kicked ass.


 


With both feet.

Thanks for all the support brochachos!


----------



## jehu12141987

Khoi said:


> oh god I am so sorry, I saw "Joose" and connected it with "Jo", the singer from Artilect... it's been a long night


 


DUDE! I totally gotta see them! Can you post them on our flakebook wall?

www.facebook.com/artilect


----------



## Joose

jehu12141987 said:


> With both feet.
> 
> Thanks for all the support brochachos!



I thought that said bronachos. It must be lunchtime.


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Hello fellow peripherals, I hope it's ok to post this here, check it out, hope you like it!


----------



## Hybrid138

Traveling Pharr for Periphery tomorrow!!!


----------



## ddtonfire

Just saw Periphery in Corpus. They get better each time I see them and sponce was on fire! The crowd seemed pretty into them and I saw a lot of newly purchased Periphery hoodies after their set. It was great to get to BS with them at the merch booth; they're such a great group of down-to-earth guys.


----------



## samdaman87

You know at the end of froggin bullfish...I can't help but feel the same good vibes that this tune brings off. 







I would really like to see more of that in the future....<3


----------



## jehu12141987

So did the Deftone fans gradually start to catch on and bob their heads as the tour progressed, Misha?

(Oh, and has the "No state income tax/no grocery tax" that we talked about in St. Augustine got you thinking about relocating yet?


----------



## bulb

jehu12141987 said:


> So did the Deftone fans gradually start to catch on and bob their heads as the tour progressed, Misha?
> 
> (Oh, and has the "No state income tax/no grocery tax" that we talked about in St. Augustine got you thinking about relocating yet?



Yeah so far that has been generally the case, and we have been selling a lot of all 3 releases which shows that most of the people are new fans, as well as the feedback that Jeff has been getting at the merch booth. So this tour is definitely doing us a lot of good!

Haha, i just can't stand the damn humidity, it kills me!


----------



## jjfiegel

bulb said:


> Yeah so far that has been generally the case, and we have been selling a lot of all 3 releases which shows that most of the people are new fans, as well as the feedback that Jeff has been getting at the merch booth. So this tour is definitely doing us a lot of good!
> 
> Haha, i just can't stand the damn humidity, it kills me!



Come to the Midwest then. It still thinks it's Winter here.


----------



## The Beard

jjfiegel said:


> Come to the Midwest then. It still thinks it's Winter here.



This man speaks the truth, it's like that in Michigan as well. Here we are, like 3 days from April and it's 37 degrees outside.

Nature. You're drunk. Go home. 

EDIT:
My theory is that since Spring seems to be coming later and later every year (in Michigan at least), eventually the seasons will rotate positions in the year, so in like 100 years or so, it will be Fall in April and so forth


----------



## jjfiegel

The Beard said:


> This man speaks the truth, it's like that in Michigan as well. Here we are, like 3 days from April and it's 37 degrees outside.
> 
> Nature. You're drunk. Go home.
> 
> EDIT:
> My theory is that since Spring seems to be coming later and later every year (in Michigan at least), eventually the seasons will rotate positions in the year, so in like 100 years or so, it will be Fall in April and so forth



Today's a good day. It almost fifty. It might actually hit fifty.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Did this a few months back with my friend Jon on drums, figured I may as well post it here haha

I tried my best to cover all three guitar parts. Enjoy


----------



## MyxHarnett

Going to see Periphery on Monday in Knoxville (so excited haha), anyone know what their recent set list has been?


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Joose

MyxHarnett said:


> Going to see Periphery on Monday in Knoxville (so excited haha), anyone know what their recent set list has been?



From when I saw them headline March 18th:

Ragnarok
Scarlet
Jetpacks
Luck As A Constant
Have A Blast
Facepalm Mute
Make Total Destroy
Icarus Lives
Racecar


----------



## Tang

isispelican said:


>






that was incredible.

and there's sponce with the stage dive!


----------



## brector

MyxHarnett said:


> Going to see Periphery on Monday in Knoxville (so excited haha), anyone know what their recent set list has been?



Will be there as well! I was wondering what time their set usually starts, the doors open at 6pm

-Brian


----------



## PineappleExpress

Is it me or has Spencer always got an illness? Haha. He manages to SLAY the set everytime i've seen them, which is about 7 times so far, i've hung with him after nearly everytime. And he's always said either on stage or to myself, that he's ill. Next time I see them I'm gonna wear a GET WELL SOON SPENCER! t shirt. Absolutely brilliant vocalist and a complete cool guy. LOVE YA PERIPHERY!


----------



## DLG

Tang said:


> that was incredible.
> 
> and there's sponce with the stage dive!



it's incredible how bad he missed his entrance


----------



## bulb

PineappleExpress said:


> Is it me or has Spencer always got an illness? Haha. He manages to SLAY the set everytime i've seen them, which is about 7 times so far, i've hung with him after nearly everytime. And he's always said either on stage or to myself, that he's ill. Next time I see them I'm gonna wear a GET WELL SOON SPENCER! t shirt. Absolutely brilliant vocalist and a complete cool guy. LOVE YA PERIPHERY!



Haha, that's just touring for you, everyone always gets sick at some point on tour. It just takes one person on tour getting sick to give it to everyone else eventually, and with all the people/fans we meet its just inevitable. 
Singers are the only ones who really suffer from it though since their voice is their instrument. Then because of the nature of the road its hard to shake it once you have it because of the nature of touring. All you can do is just learn to work around it which Spencer has learned how to do over the years.


----------



## jehu12141987

bulb said:


> Haha, that's just touring for you, everyone always gets sick at some point on tour. It just takes one person on tour getting sick to give it to everyone else eventually, and with all the people/fans we meet its just inevitable.
> Singers are the only ones who really suffer from it though since their voice is their instrument. Then because of the nature of the road its hard to shake it once you have it because of the nature of touring. All you can do is just learn to work around it which Spencer has learned how to do over the years.


 

Hope the burrito place in St. Augustine didn't make total destroy on anyone.


----------



## Opion

Spencer, I'm sorry I tried to shake your hand that one time and you insisted on a fistbump - I gladly obliged, but now that I realize it's probably because you were trying to avoid getting sick, I will take this into account next time I try shake hands with touring musicians! Especially if it's a singer...

It was all good, I was trying to ask him and Jake if they liked strip clubs 'cause I put some singles in their tip jar, hehe...but it makes sense now, even though I have a decently high standard of hygiene I realize a lot of metal heads don't...


----------



## bulb

Opion said:


> Spencer, I'm sorry I tried to shake your hand that one time and you insisted on a fistbump - I gladly obliged, but now that I realize it's probably because you were trying to avoid getting sick, I will take this into account next time I try shake hands with touring musicians! Especially if it's a singer...
> 
> It was all good, I was trying to ask him and Jake if they liked strip clubs 'cause I put some singles in their tip jar, hehe...but it makes sense now, even though I have a decently high standard of hygiene I realize a lot of metal heads don't...



Haha most people get offended by the fistbump, which sucks because it is really just for hygiene's sake. But then again, that's why we always try to have some Purell nearby haha.


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> Haha most people get offended by the fistbump, which sucks because it is really just for hygiene's sake. But then again, that's why we always try to have some Purell nearby haha.



ALWAYS have hand sanitizer nearby! That way you can put it on your penis and enjoy the heat.

Also, don't shake hands with fans. You don't want some fan going "MISHA GABE ME DE AIDS ERMAGERD PURIFURRY IS CRIME!", as that's bad for PR.


----------



## bulb

uh...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Sephiroth952

MF_Kitten said:


> "MISHA GABE ME DE AIDS ERMAGERD PURIFURRY IS CRIME!"


Next album title?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Periphery III: de AIDS criem


----------



## MyxHarnett

Shit you guys were amazing in Knoxville, the April Fools prank was hilarious.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Oh man, what was the prank?


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> uh...


----------



## bulb

MyxHarnett said:


> Shit you guys were amazing in Knoxville, the April Fools prank was hilarious.


I felt kinda bad at first for doing it, but it was pretty priceless hehe


----------



## TheBloodstained

MF_Kitten said:


> Oh man, what was the prank?


yeah, what was it?


----------



## turenkodenis

Periphery guys in Twelve Foot Ninja - New Music Video!

Twelve Foot Ninja - Help us make an epic film clip! - YouTube


----------



## turenkodenis

Periphery guys in Twelve Foot Ninja - New Music Video!

Twelve Foot Ninja - Help us make an epic film clip! - YouTube


----------



## brector

TheBloodstained said:


> yeah, what was it?


From what I remember: Spencer stormed off the stage about half way through the set. Then all the members left the stage one by one. I think the house lights came back on. A bit later Matt came out saying what a pussy Spencer was for doing that and he didn't know what was up. Then he said something like April Fools fuckers lol.

-The old balding ginger from the show


----------



## brector

bulb said:


> I felt kinda bad at first for doing it, but it was pretty priceless hehe



Hell, you stayed on the stage for most of it and gave us that little drum and strum lol

-Brian (mr. gray sharpie)


----------



## ausareth

Wish I was there.


----------



## bulb

throughout the beginning of the set, spencer and matt looked like they were talking shit to each other, then about halfway through the set, right before the guthrie solo in have a blast (we wanted everyone's eyes on the stage hehe) spencer stormed off the stage, and matt followed suit.
I tried to "salvage" the situation, and then spencer came out and said we needed to talk as a band.

Then we all giggled like little girls outside for a bit while we kept the crowd waiting. Then matt went up, started saying what a bitch Spencer was being. Then at the end of his rant he said April Fools and we all came back on stage.

It was a little mean, but it looks like everyone bought it so it was for a good cause haha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'm so wanting to see a video of that, lol.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> throughout the beginning of the set, spencer and matt looked like they were talking shit to each other, then about halfway through the set, right before the guthrie solo in have a blast (we wanted everyone's eyes on the stage hehe) spencer stormed off the stage, and matt followed suit.
> I tried to "salvage" the situation, and then spencer came out and said we needed to talk as a band.
> 
> Then we all giggled like little girls outside for a bit while we kept the crowd waiting. Then matt went up, started saying what a bitch Spencer was being. Then at the end of his rant he said April Fools and we all came back on stage.
> 
> It was a little mean, but it looks like everyone bought it so it was for a good cause haha.



Thats such a cruel prank


----------



## Mayhew

Periphery III: Jerkstore, they're all out of you. An evening of entertainment is no place for shenanigans and tomfoolery you guise.


----------



## slapnutz

Mayhew said:


> Periphery III: Jerkstore, they're all out of you. An evening of entertainment is no place for shenanigans and tomfoolery you guise.


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> throughout the beginning of the set, spencer and matt looked like they were talking shit to each other, then about halfway through the set, right before the guthrie solo in have a blast (we wanted everyone's eyes on the stage hehe) spencer stormed off the stage, and matt followed suit.
> I tried to "salvage" the situation, and then spencer came out and said we needed to talk as a band.
> 
> Then we all giggled like little girls outside for a bit while we kept the crowd waiting. Then matt went up, started saying what a bitch Spencer was being. Then at the end of his rant he said April Fools and we all came back on stage.
> 
> It was a little mean, but it looks like everyone bought it so it was for a good cause haha.



Love it. How long did you keep them waiting?


----------



## mcd

props to you guys for all the promo you help 12foot with... those guys are awesome, and its good to see a band with notoriety helping them.


----------



## piggins411

So pissed that I didn't know you guys were in Knoxville until 8:30 that night


----------



## bulb

Hey guys!
My Pro Tone Pedals&#65279; signature overdrive pedal is up for preorders now! 

It is a tweaked Deadhorse overdrive, with a switch that will tighten low end/boost mids if you want even more attack! 

There are only 150 being made (50 in blue, red and yellow). 

3 of them will have a "golden ticket" which you can redeem for another Pro Tone pedal of your choice! 

Check it here: http://protonepedals.com/misha/
More clips and updates coming soon!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

bulb said:


> Hey guys!
> My Pro Tone Pedals&#65279; signature overdrive pedal is up for preorders now!
> 
> It is a tweaked Deadhorse overdrive, with a switch that will tighten low end/boost mids if you want even more attack!
> 
> There are only 150 being made (50 in blue, red and yellow).
> 
> 3 of them will have a "golden ticket" which you can redeem for another Pro Tone pedal of your choice!
> 
> Check it here: Pro Tone Pedals :urveyors of euphonious mayhem::
> More clips and updates coming soon!



That's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Tang

NSXTypeZero said:


> That's fuckin' awesome.



There's a good bit of bitching on the Periphery facebook page over the price of this pedal. Honestly, it seems to be par for the course in the boutique overdrive category.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Tang said:


> There's a good bit of bitching on the Periphery facebook page over the price of this pedal. Honestly, it seems to be par for the course in the boutique overdrive category.



Meh. Let them complain. If they can tell at all, Periphery and Misha in particular are what I'm sure we'd all affectionately call gear-heads, and I'd wager this item is up on par with all the tasty electronics they have.

And its worth remind critics that it's LIMITED EDITION and therefore, like signed custom vinyl releases that you can preorder for 50 bucks, which honestly arent 'worth the money' if you're looking at it just from a bottom line perspective... You're paying partially for exlusivity... In a few months, you wont be able to pay retail whether you'd like to or not, cause they'll be gone - So I think the complaining will naturally subside because of this soon anyway


----------



## bulb

NSXTypeZero said:


> Meh. Let them complain. If they can tell at all, Periphery and Misha in particular are what I'm sure we'd all affectionately call gear-heads, and I'd wager this item is up on par with all the tasty electronics they have.
> 
> And its worth remind critics that it's LIMITED EDITION and therefore, like signed custom vinyl releases that you can preorder for 50 bucks, which honestly arent 'worth the money' if you're looking at it just from a bottom line perspective... You're paying partially for exlusivity... In a few months, you wont be able to pay retail whether you'd like to or not, cause they'll be gone - So I think the complaining will naturally subside because of this soon anyway



Quite a few preorders have sold already so the price seems to be right.
Also, yeah its a handmade boutique pedal, the original Deadhorse is only 10 bucks cheaper I believe, and the price was raised because of the reworked switch, and limited nature of the pedal. It's well priced for what it is, and it kills as an overdrive.


----------



## AmishRefugee

Fuck, is that Stamper at the end of Icarus Lives? I always wondered whose brilliant voiceacting that was


----------



## brutalwizard

That pedal looks really neat. Hopefully they keep the design for newer deadhorse models, so I can afford one new one day.


----------



## berzerkergang

Id like to get one of these or just the original deadhorse. Is there really THAT much difference between them apart from the switch? I saw Merrow demoing one on youtube, seemed pretty crushing on its own really. Could Misha explain the specific differences between the pedal being that it's around 60 bucks more than the regular model can be found for around the net. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## bulb

The clipping switch on the original pedal is a very subtle change in sound, so much so that to me it didn't really matter what position it was in. However I figured a mid boost/low cut switch would be much more "usable" for the context that I use the pedal in. So that is the main difference, well, that and the limited quantities haha.


----------



## MaximumPezcore

Who did the outro to Icarus Lives on the debut?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

MaximumPezcore said:


> Who did the outro to Icarus Lives on the debut?



If you're talking about Ragtime Dandies, that'd be Bob Proctor.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

misha should get involved with this if its for real
Final Fantasy VII Live Action Series


----------



## coreysMonster

Hey guys, I found out today that Matt Halpern is giving drum lessons on his European tour, and since I'm going to the show in Wiesbaden on the 5th, I really wanted to check it out. Has anybody been to one of his lessons? If so, what did you do, what was it like?


----------



## bulb

For those wondering about how my signature pedal sounds and compares to the Pro Tone Deadhorse it is based off of:

And here is the link where you can get more info and preorder (while they are still available!): Pro Tone Pedals :urveyors of euphonious mayhem::


----------



## TheBloodstained

sweet mother of god that tone is bloody awesome!!! 

I seriously need to spend some time with my rig and try to dial some new tones in! Everything I do sounds crap compared to your tone, Misha!


----------



## squibble94

Pedal sounds great! In other news, NSFW Ragtime Dandies! https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6446045/RTD.mp3


----------



## bulb

Here it is used in a more traditional manner to overdrive a clean channel.


----------



## wankerness

Just wanted to say I bought Periphery I/II on a whim since it was NATIONAL RECORD STORE DAY and they didn't have any of the stuff I went there looking for, and I'm pleasantly surprised by Periphery I. I guess everything I previously heard and didn't like was from II, I is loaded with memorable and catchy riffs and I like pretty much all of it. Besides that goddam announcer break. 

/greatstory

I feel bad posting about a band when the members are posting on the same forum D:


----------



## bulb

wankerness said:


> Just wanted to say I bought Periphery I/II on a whim since it was NATIONAL RECORD STORE DAY and they didn't have any of the stuff I went there looking for, and I'm pleasantly surprised by Periphery I. I guess everything I previously heard and didn't like was from II, I is loaded with memorable and catchy riffs and I like pretty much all of it. Besides that goddam announcer break.
> 
> /greatstory
> 
> I feel bad posting about a band when the members are posting on the same forum D:



They are sorta different, but if you dig I, I would say give II a fair shot by listening to it from start to finish. In my opinion, both albums are growers, but that's not to say you will like it for sure, however they were both written and arranged to be best enjoyed as an album.


----------



## Tang

Tang said:


> I want Periphery and Extol to be on the same tour together.
> 
> Need it.



I still maintain the same level of need on this comment.


----------



## bulb

I think we would all be very stoked if that happened haha


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> They are sorta different, but if you dig I, I would say give II a fair shot by listening to it from start to finish. In my opinion, both albums are growers, but that's not to say you will like it for sure, however they were both written and arranged to be best enjoyed as an album.



What makes you say that? Just as someone who composed most of the stuff on I and a lot of it on II? Or maybe because of the longer song lengths like Racecar and all?

Both albums hit me really just right the first time listening to them but I do agree that certain tracks or sections on the album take some time to digest and really understand.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The thing I find interesting is that PI flows so much better as a whole album, despite the variety of songs. For some reason I had trouble listening to PII all the way through for the longest time. I think it just reaches a point of "information overload"


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> What makes you say that? Just as someone who composed most of the stuff on I and a lot of it on II? Or maybe because of the longer song lengths like Racecar and all?
> 
> Both albums hit me really just right the first time listening to them but I do agree that certain tracks or sections on the album take some time to digest and really understand.



The reason I say that is because the songs were not written to cater to the listener, they were just written to be songs that made us happy, and so that is not always the most "direct" way to get to people, but at least it is genuine.

We have had a lot of people say they didn't like the album or us at first, and slowly came around. That's fine by me too, that's how I was with pretty much every band that I currently love haha!


----------



## Innervision

I also bought I & II at the same time and I like II better. Maybe it's because I already knew more than half of the tracks on I I don't know, but II feels more mature to me. I also like the production more. I wish Spencer would do more screaming parts on the songs, I love the way he does that, very brutal! Like in Muramasa at 1'50. Love this intro! Can't wait to see the band in 10 days.


----------



## Opion

It's difficult to say which album I prefer more. PII has such thick layering and a better sounding mix, and to some I would agree that it can translate into an "information overload". It has a lot of depth, some of the songs come from various directions (which probably had to do with the fact each member contributed to each song differently). 

Their first album still has that nostalgic air to it, seeing as most of the songs I used to listen to the POD-recorded demo versions. Hearing All New Materials for the first time with vocals was fuckin' awesome, as well as all the neat little things they left for us to salivate over. So in essence it wasn't so much as a new album to me (or most Periphery fans that liked them as far back as 08/09), which probably explains the difference of opinions for people who didn't like their second album.

Personally, I love them both, but recommending a song for a new listener I'd have to say it's best to start with their first record. Some bands are different and I'd say to listen to the middle of their catalogue, but others will argue that it's best to start from the beginning so as to understand the difference between albums. I'm splitting hairs here obviously, but it's tricky when a band such as the 'Riff always likes to keep us on our toes!


----------



## lawizeg

Definitely II, for one main reason: Spencer. His vocals are miles above the previous vocalists' in my opinion, it makes a huge difference. I do love the instrumentation on both, but I think Periphery I was kind of just Bulb + band, while II had a lot more variation and was less djenty and more musical IMHO.
When I listen to most songs on I, instrumental or no, I jam and headbob. 
When I listen to II, I'm singing and screaming along and am totally immersed.

Big inspirations for me either way


----------



## lawizeg

bulb said:


> For those wondering about how my signature pedal sounds and compares to the Pro Tone Deadhorse it is based off of:
> 
> And here is the link where you can get more info and preorder (while they are still available!): Pro Tone Pedals :urveyors of euphonious mayhem::




Also I want everything about this pedal 
If they don't sell out ill be lucky, if not I'm going for the dead horse!


----------



## Tang

lawizeg said:


> Definitely II, for one main reason: Spencer. His vocals are miles above the previous vocalists' in my opinion, it makes a huge difference. I do love the instrumentation on both, but I think Periphery I was kind of just Bulb + band, while II had a lot more variation and was less djenty and more musical IMHO.
> When I listen to most songs on I, instrumental or no, I jam and headbob.
> When I listen to II, I'm singing and screaming along and am totally immersed.
> 
> Big inspirations for me either way



The vocalist on the first album was Spencer. That's how much he improved.


----------



## matt397

I loved I and II blew me away at how far they evolved and I am excited to hear the new material. Having said that, the more I listen to the older demos the more I really really hope to hear a Bulb solo album.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Tang said:


> The vocalist on the first album was Spencer. That's how much he improved.



LOL 

This is so true though, he stole the show on PII and solidified his place in my top 5 vocalists. Him and Rody Walker are tied for 1st place for me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's actually a really good question, if you were introducing someone to Periphery what songs would you recommend?

It's a hard decision to make, but you guys have enough variety to reel in many groups of people. For someone who dabbles in like music but hates screams, I would do these three.

Jetpacks, Erised, and Mile Zero even though it has a bit here and there.

Anyone else I'd do Facepalm Mute, All New Materials, and Scarlet.


----------



## lawizeg

Tang said:


> The vocalist on the first album was Spencer. That's how much he improved.



haha yeah i realized that after I replied 

Still what makes it for me though!


----------



## TheFerryMan

Kenji20022 said:


> That's actually a really good question, if you were introducing someone to Periphery what songs would you recommend?
> 
> It's a hard decision to make, but you guys have enough variety to reel in many groups of people. For someone who dabbles in like music but hates screams, I would do these three.
> 
> Jetpacks, Erised, and Mile Zero even though it has a bit here and there.
> 
> Anyone else I'd do Facepalm Mute, All New Materials, and Scarlet.



i usually do Mile Zero followed by Scarlet(Music Video)


----------



## mcsalty

Kenji20022 said:


> That's actually a really good question, if you were introducing someone to Periphery what songs would you recommend?



it definitely depends on the person's musical preference. for example a little bit before they released the first album i heard Icarus and wasn't into it, so i wrote them off until my friend showed me Zyglrox. i checked out the rest of the album after that and ended up liking pretty much the whole thing. in the same sense if i were showing them to someone who was into more melodic, softer music i would show them Light or Mile Zero long before i'd show them Totla Mad or Make Total Destroy haha


----------



## Jonathan20022

Jesus Christ, I cannot breathe.

Periphery (band) - Wikipizzle, tha free encyclopedia

"Periphery be a Gangsta progressive metal crew from Bethesda, Maryland (by way of Baltimore, Maryland), formed up in 2005 by turntablist Misha Mansoor."

"overdriven palm-muted boombox sound first pimped by tha likez of tha Swedish off tha hook metal crew Meshuggah."

"After nuff muthafuckin lineup chizzlez durin its history, tha crew now includes Mansoor, vocalist Spencer Sotelo, disc jockey Matt Halpern, additionizzle turntablists Jake Bowen n' Mark Holcomb, n' basehead Adam "Nolly" Getgood. Y'all KNOW dat shit, muthafucka! I be fly as a gangbangin' falcon, soarin all up in tha sky dawwwwg!"

""Ragnarok" is up in Drop G#, except wit tha lowest strang dropped down ta F#"

"Current members
Misha "Bulb" Mansoor &#65533;&#65533;" lead guitar, thang (2005&#65533;&#65533;"present)
Jake Bowen &#65533;&#65533;" boomboxes, programmin (2007&#65533;&#65533;"present), backin vocals (live only az of 2011)
Matt Halpern &#65533;&#65533;" beats (2009&#65533;&#65533;"present)
Spencer Sotelo &#65533;&#65533;" lead vocals (2010&#65533;&#65533;"present)
Mark Holcomb &#65533;&#65533;" boomboxes (2011&#65533;&#65533;"present)
Adam "Nolly" Getphat &#65533;&#65533;" bass boombox (2012&#65533;&#65533;"present)

"Adam Nolly Getphat"

I literally CANNOT fucking breathe right now


----------



## JEngelking

^ Fuckin' legendary.  



> Originally, Misha played beats up in tha crew fo' live performances yo, but switched ta boombox afta recruitin Travis Orbin.* I aint talkin' bout chicken n' gravy biatch*.





> In a rap battle wit Mixdown magazine, Misha Mansoor discussed tha bandz live sound; "I be thinkin tha tone quest ended fo' our asses wit tha Axe-FX. Our thugged-out asses now go direct. Our thugged-out asses don't use amps any more, our phat asses don't use cabs, our phat asses don't use pedals. Our thugged-out asses just have a Axe-FX n' a Fractal MFC foot controller...and our laid-back asses just go directly tha fuck into tha board wit that," says Mansoor.


----------



## spawnofthesith

The repetition of "our thugged out asses" has me fucking losing it 


Also, under the bands they've toured with



> Da Tony Danza Tapdizzle Extravaganza[


----------



## MilnerkinZ94

If I was to show someone periphery who wasn't into "djent" then I would go with either icarus, jetpacks or erised, to sort of smooth the ride to djent tone and rhythms etc. Then I would choose next depending on there reaction.

If they said it was ok then I would probably make them listen to all new materials as it mixes mixes more djenty rhythms but with it also one of the more softer periphery songs. If they said they really like it then I would throw them deeper maybe to insomnia, maybe Ragnarok or possible even Ji

.I think Ji would be a good choice because it has heavy tone and rythms with screams etc but more importantly because of the chilled part around halfway through. I really love this part because Spencer really shows what he can do with his cleans, and also because if how melodic it is and which everybody likes  personally I think this is one of the songs they shine in .


----------



## Fiction

I always start with zyglrox, because I'm an asshole.


----------



## guitarmanchu

bulb said:


> They are sorta different, but if you dig I, I would say give II a fair shot by listening to it from start to finish. In my opinion, both albums are growers, but that's not to say you will like it for sure, however they were both written and arranged to be best enjoyed as an album.



Definitely. I can't seem to get into Periphery I, but Periphery II might be the best metal album I have ever heard. No joke. I guess it all depends on what floats your boat. 

That being said, I don't know if I have ever listened to Periphery I as an album start to finish. Usually on shuffle. Might have to try that and see if it changes my opinion.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## lawizeg

isispelican said:


>




I love this! Totally learning it. Impressed, lots of electric players have almost zero chops acoustically.


----------



## Mayhew

Wow, that translates rather well to the acoustic. Sounds awesome. The internets wants moar!


----------



## isispelican

very nice interview with mark ziahassan - Imaginary Ends - S02E02 - Mark Holcomb: "A Kid&#39;s Trade" | Mixcloud


----------



## JEngelking

^ Will have to listen to that once I escape my school's horrid wifi. 

Also, I wanna hear an acoustic version of Mile Zero now, with Spencer and everything, that'd be super cool.


----------



## Veldar

> which is characterized by low ta med-gain, overdriven palm-muted boombox sound first pimped by tha likez of tha Swedish off tha hook metal crew Meshuggah.



Whoever did this deserves a medal.


----------



## JosephAOI

The best first Periphery song to show someone would probably be... The Gods Must Be Crazy. It's got all the crazy technical riffing, Spencer's incredible screams and cleans and a fantastic solo.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I'd argue Ragnarok is the best of everything Periphery has. Jetpack was Yes is always a safe bet, but Ragnarok and Masamune are just...yeah


----------



## toiletstand




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Are you shitting me? No Washington, Oregon or Idaho? Words can't even explain how mad I am right now.


----------



## toiletstand

forgot to add: more dates to be announced!


----------



## bulb

Thugin' Love


----------



## toiletstand

best show


----------



## bulb

So i decided to revisit some old bulb riffs with a new mix, and thought it would be a good opportunity to test out Axefx II FW 10 in a mix context, very pleased with the results, might post the patch up soon!

Here is the clip, hope ya dig:

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/revisiting-some-riffs-from

Guitar: Jackson Custom Shop 7 Blue Sparkle w/BKP Aftermath set (Drop Ab)
Drums: Toontrack Metal Machine
Bass: Trillian


----------



## themike

Sounds great man - did you use original DIs or did you retrack everything?


----------



## bulb

oh retracked definitely haha, didn't have that jackson in 2005!


----------



## misingonestring

I think Periphery should do an acoustic set for shits and giggles.


----------



## fungwabus117

Misha at what point in your soundcloud tracks did you start using Trillian?


----------



## bulb

fungwabus117 said:


> Misha at what point in your soundcloud tracks did you start using Trillian?



just this and the last one!


----------



## crg123

> Misha Mansoor: So if I did a solo album that revisited old bulb demos for the most part but with my take on it now (maybe a few ideas that none of you guys have ever heard too), would that be of interest to any of youse guys?
> 
> 
> It would probably be mostly if not completely instrumental, just to keep things simple. Might could consider vocals if things line up correctly for a song or two, or even just sections of a song, but I don't know, the idea I had was that this would be mostly just instrumental.
> 
> The truth is that Periphery has now become the band that I always hoped it would be, and now I am just a guitarist in the band, nothing more. I contribute, but I am not the sole driving force, and that is an awesome dynamic. I just have a lot of material that will likely never see its way onto a Periphery release, and I will want to use that for my solo album.



From facebook for you guys not wired in. This sounds like an awesome idea Misha.


----------



## Draceius

As I said on the status, if songs like epic fail and breeze make it on there(if it happens), remastered, I will shed tears of happiness, those were some beautiful songs.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Draceius said:


> As I said on the status, if songs like epic fail and breeze make it on there(if it happens), remastered, I will shed tears of happiness, those were some beautiful songs.



Bring Elliot back to re-do Epic Fail as well. I feel like he could have a really awesome approach on that a few years later; I wasn't too fond of the original for some reason. I think he sings too quickly over it especially at the beginning


----------



## crg123

I'm just hoping for Tiger and Chocolate Flobs either on this or Juggernaut. Secretly hoping for Strizzwald too, although I doubt that'll happen. That was the first song I heard Misha play.


----------



## Draceius

RagtimeDandy said:


> Bring Elliot back to re-do Epic Fail as well. I feel like he could have a really awesome approach on that a few years later; I wasn't too fond of the original for some reason. I think he sings too quickly over it especially at the beginning



He said the project would most likely be instrumental


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i think Mr. Person needs to be on the instrumental album if it ever happens, that song grooves so fucking hard.


----------



## isispelican

I just cant wait for this solo album! I also really hope that we get EPs/albums from OMNOM and Haunted Shores sometime but I guess that wont happen in the near future. Damn you Periphery for taking too much of Mishas time


----------



## mniel8195

when are we going to get some video 
demos of your new mayones guitars?


----------



## ScottyB724

for the love of science.. not enough mana must get a reboot!


----------



## Eptaceros

The Focus Hour. If the solo album is just that song, I'll still buy it.


----------



## kamello

Draceius said:


> As I said on the status, if songs like epic fail and breeze make it on there(if it happens), remastered, I will shed tears of happiness, those were some beautiful songs.




love those, add Press Enter and I'll....hell, I dunno what the hell I'll do  


Breeze is one of my favourite songs evah, it really holds meaning to me as it was a song that definitely push me forward into devoloping my mixing and playing skills (THAT. FUCKING. TRANSITION FROM TAPPING TO SHRED) 


....apart from being the most catchy song Misha ever wrote, hell, even my dad who is 66 years old love it


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not Enough Mana gets my vote every time. Please include that.


----------



## Opion

Am I the only one who loves Heliovice? That song is just absolutely perfect in every way, down to the vocals and the way it moves. Such a fun one to jam too, awesome wide chords and great progression. I know he said there would likely be no vocals if he were to do it I just can't see that song without vocals, even though Tom Murphy wrote/recorded them (pretty sure? maybe Misha can correct me).

That said, my contenders would be 

1. Mr Person
2. Heliovice
3. Tiger
4. Not Enough Mana (because #yolo)
5. B=D (also because #yolo)
6. Breeze


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Breeze rocks my fucking socks, played it at a school talent show, just one of the most fun songs ever


----------



## Maggai

Solo album would be very lovely!


----------



## spawnofthesith

I fully expect both Blue and Purple


----------



## nicktao

Ideal Track Listing:

Not Enough Mana
Breeze
Aural Pleasure 
Epic Fail
B Equals D
Press Enter
Absolomb
FUF
Legatta
Unleash the Pwnies!
Heliovice
Number Wang
Mr. Person
Tiger

Possibly
The Fast Ones
Ms. Doppertunity 
Less Than Three
The Good Phone
All the Illustrated Grooves combined somehow


----------



## kamello

^ forgot about Aural Pleasure, god, that clean break is one of the best things evah



This Sentence is False and the Fast ones would be pretty cool too


----------



## Housty00

I'm listening to BBC radio 1's web broadcast, waiting for the new Tesseract song to play, and the dude keeps mentioning playing new Periphery. Anybody have any idea what this dude is talking about?


----------



## matt397

Can I add to this list ? "Metal Foundry + RG2228 test clip" is one of the awesomest things ever in existence...


----------



## fungwabus117

.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I personally really dig all of the giant-robots-fighting-core music that Misha did years back. I know I said this a while back on this thread, but this kind of music reminds me of movie soundtracks, particularly trippy ones involving time travel, giant robots, lasergun shootouts, starships, black holes, and the like. Contrast this with the Final-Fantasy-core that we got in PII... awesome, but in a different way. More wizards and fewer Gundams, if you will.... anyway, +1 for Focus Hour, but also... who could forget the stupidly-groovy CHOCOLATE FUCKING FLOBS:



A new breed of hipster has been born: "I liked Bulb when he used an ENGL live and had TWO NOISE GATES! AND RECORDED WITH A PODXT/BEHRINGER! AND ONLY HAD A SINGLE BLACKMACHINE!"


----------



## JosephAOI

Not Enough Mana
Breeze
B Equals D
The Focus Hour
Chocolate Flobs
Blackmachine B6 Test
Manifestation

If any of these *are* on your solo album, I will cry. They need to be on a Periphery album with Spencer's vocals.


----------



## Don Vito

Listened to Perry-fry Tuu out of the random today.

Good album


----------



## Veldar

Mo Jiggity said:


> A new breed of hipster has been born: "I liked Bulb when he used an ENGL live and had TWO NOISE GATES! AND RECORDED WITH A PODXT/BEHRINGER! AND ONLY HAD A SINGLE BLACKMACHINE!"



I liked Misha when he was a drummer.


----------



## isispelican

groovetown https://soundcloud.com/fractalaudio/throwback-axe-fx-ii-demo-by


----------



## lava

Solo Bulb album??

YESSSSSSS!!!! DO IT!

And include B Equals D


----------



## nicktao

JosephAOI said:


> Not Enough Mana
> Breeze
> B Equals D
> The Focus Hour
> Chocolate Flobs
> Blackmachine B6 Test
> Manifestation
> 
> If any of these *are* on your solo album, I will cry. They need to be on a Periphery album with Spencer's vocals.



See, now I'm torn I want these songs to be re-released, but at the same time I want to hear what Spencer can do with them.


----------



## slapnutz

PRESS ENTER .... PRESS ENTER ... PRESS ENTER 
I'd love a longer version of this song. 
I'd buy it just for that song.

Breeze & B=D would just be an awesome bonus.


Also this test clip on loop would kill my neighborhood at the 1m10s mark.
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/ran-crusher-8-tone-test


----------



## Paul Reed Shred

Strizzwald. for the love of all that is holy and tuned to Ab.


----------



## Innervision

Just got back from the Periphery show in Paris. Fucking awesome!! Writing great songs is one thing, being a great performer is another. These guys are the real deal! Great presence, we feel they're into their music and want to share that with us, the audience. The venue was quite small and it was packed, with many slammers (props to a guy wearing a Spiderman suit and a cowgirl riding the crowd) and mean moshpits! Intense! The sound was also killer, very well balanced, great lights. Even my least favorite tracks of the band felt awesome and very alive on stage. Funny moment when Spencer was making faces because he accidently unplugged his mic leaving the band on its own for a short moment. It was very fun and cool to see live Acle and Misha, 2 former bedroom PODxt users with now 2 international functional bands. Too bad I couldn't catch them after the show, I had to leave quickly. I'm sure you guys will play in a bigger venue next time you'll come to Paris so I'll see you there. Thank you for tonight, I had a great time


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Innervision said:


> picture



I'm appreciating the Bowen beard.


----------



## Khoi

he honestly looks like Spencer in that picture


----------



## toiletstand

Paul Reed Shred said:


> Strizzwald. for the love of all that is holy and tuned to Ab.


yess


----------



## isispelican

great video


----------



## Opion

Hey check it out, they played Icarus Lives during the Golden Gods the other night 



Skip to 2:26 to hear it. Pretty rad.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Opion said:


> Hey check it out, they played Icarus Lives during the Golden Gods the other night
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:26 to hear it. Pretty rad.




Should have played some Slipknot or SS song instead.


----------



## Opion

I agree, it would've been way more fitting obviously. Was an interesting detail regardless.


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Sweet show in Bochum yesterday although the PA system wasn't that good. Awesome show nonetheless, it inspired me to make this and I used some footage from the show.


----------



## ONE

Fat-Elf said:


> Should have played some Slipknot or SS song instead.



Maybe Corey requested it, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Watty

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Are you shitting me? No Washington, Oregon or Idaho? Words can't even explain how mad I am right now.



This.

Edit: Two pages later.....


----------



## Tang

SO GODDAMN JELLY.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's pretty much an SSO wet dream right there.


----------



## kamello

ONE said:


> Maybe Corey requested it, that would be pretty cool.



I doubt it, they played it again when Black Veil Brides came into the stage, God, they were annoying, same for that fucking presenter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They also did it for best guitarist.


----------



## Doug N

kamello said:


> I doubt it, they played it again when Black Veil Brides came into the stage, God, they were annoying, same for that fucking presenter



I've never heard a Black Veil Brides song, ever, and I feel lucky for it.


----------



## Veldar

Doug N said:


> I've never heard a Black Veil Brides song, ever, and I feel lucky for it.



 Unreleased PII Song


----------



## skisgaar

Veldar said:


> Unreleased PII Song



I actually fell for that. Fuck you!!!


----------



## rjnix_0329

Veldar said:


> Unreleased PII Song



Dat chorus.  Sure is something.


----------



## ferret

Don't think I saw this posted anywhere. Carvin just shared it from Misha's facebook, beautiful quilt IMO.


----------



## Mayhew

Kids these days, they don't even want head anymore.


----------



## lawizeg

ferret said:


> Don't think I saw this posted anywhere. Carvin just shared it from Misha's facebook, beautiful quilt IMO.



I don't know what it is with me and Carvin but I recognize that they're nice yet I just don't like them. 

It's a really nice sig from Holdsworth though, looks amazing.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Mayhew said:


> Kids these days, they don't even want head anymore.



Hey... Allan Holdsworth is 66 years old...


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

ferret said:


> Don't think I saw this posted anywhere. Carvin just shared it from Misha's facebook, beautiful quilt IMO.



I will gladly welcome some head...


----------



## Watty

kamello said:


> I doubt it, they played it again when Black Veil Brides came into the stage, God, they were annoying, same for that fucking presenter




Talk about false fame going to one's head. And what's with the fake voice, insults, and finger waving? What are they...five?!

Wouldn't want anything I wrote associated with them, regardless of the context.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Veldar said:


> Unreleased PII Song


I knew it was a trap but i clicked it ayway. I PAUSED OH,SLEEPER FOR THIS WHY?!


----------



## Shadycicada

If I had the choice of picking a periphery song when winning an award, I'd walk up with muramasa playing in the background haha


----------



## Felvin

Just returned from the show in Hamburg. Totally Awesome. One of the best shows I've ever been to. Perfect evening. 

And all those beautiful guitars - I'll never wash my eyes again!


----------



## poopyalligator

kamello said:


> I doubt it, they played it again when Black Veil Brides came into the stage, God, they were annoying, same for that fucking presenter




Well, with that attitude somebody will undoubtedly be kicking their ass pretty bad in the future. Along with heroin and poverty.


----------



## Alex C

> Misha Mansoor: So if I did a solo album


Yes!



> instrumental


YES!!

Please do this, baby!


----------



## vent187

Icarus Lives at the Golden Gods, here when Corey Taylor walks in! 

http://youtu.be/6JuKeg8a17Q


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Because I am profoundly lazy and didn't watch the awards, did Misha end up winning that Best Guitarist award?


----------



## Dayviewer

^ Probably not because then SSO would have been exploded...


----------



## Draceius

John 5 won I believe.


----------



## kamello

Draceius said:


> John 5 won I believe.




who is he?


----------



## Draceius

kamello said:


> who is he?



He used to be Marilyn Manson's guitarist, and now he's Rob Zombie's, he also has a few solo albums which are pretty good


----------



## Fat-Elf

kamello said:


> who is he?



Are you kiding me?


----------



## toiletstand

cant expect everyone to know dude haha.  

hes a sweet guitarist though. worth checking out. when he accepted the award he walked out to Icarus Lives!


----------



## Jonathan20022

John 5 is excellent, an amazing talent.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

He also was in every freaking Guitar World issue when I was a kid, I can't stand him on that basis alone lol


----------



## kamello

me digs, gonna check him later, I only know a few Manson and Rob Zombie songs, and the guitar never was a highlight in those...


----------



## Dayviewer

Icarus from last night, I spotted myself rocking on the front row too, had my hands on the stage all night and the guys were just inches away, was fucking mental   my neck hurts now 
Caught Matts drumstick and Jake's pick as well 
Saw them 2 times earlier but this was by far the best, thanks for the show guys!


----------



## isispelican

Misha Mansoor - Periphery: GuitarMessenger.com Interview - YouTube


----------



## nicktao

Does anyone have info on the alleged tab book that nolly was working on?


----------



## drmosh

nicktao said:


> Does anyone have info on the alleged tab book that nolly was working on?



don't you reckon they would announce something as big as a tab book, if it did go on sale?


----------



## toiletstand

he's just asking about the status. im guessing its been worked on here and there but gets put on the back burner when band and production work comes up.


----------



## drmosh

toiletstand said:


> he's just asking about the status. im guessing its been worked on here and there but gets put on the back burner when band and production work comes up.



oops, totally misread that. sorry


----------



## TheHumanMeat

I finally got my yellow Misha Mansoor signature pedal. I absolutely love it misha if you read this. Ill probably post a video of it tomorrow! I also can't post any pics on my phone but my thread under the gear threads have pics.


----------



## bulb

TheHumanMeat said:


> I finally got my yellow Misha Mansoor signature pedal. I absolutely love it misha if you read this. Ill probably post a video of it tomorrow! I also can't post any pics on my phone but my thread under the gear threads have pics.



I am glad you dig it dude! I am actually recording with mine as we speak haha (just takin a lil break atm)


----------



## Watty

Did that video get taken down because it had the song in the background or what?


----------



## crg123

*From Misha's Facebook:*

If you want to audition your vocals on that cover of Meshuggah's "Elastic" that I am working on, you can download this and then show me what you got!
Get it here:

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/meshuggah-elastic-cover-vocal
or here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8k6t8dom3wadkpk/Elastic%20Cover%20Audtion%20Clip%20132bpm.mp3 
I'm going for something close to the original


----------



## bulb

Get on it!


----------



## jonajon91

Woah woah woah ...
audition? vocals? 
did I miss something?


----------



## Khoi

Auditioning for a Meshuggah cover Misha is recording, not for the band


----------



## isispelican

one of the most inspiring interviews ever, seriously


----------



## bulb

Khoi said:


> Auditioning for a Meshuggah cover Misha is recording, not for the band



Yeah, specifically because Spencer is focusing on ACTUAL Periphery stuff, and not a silly cover haha.


----------



## NovaReaper

bump


----------



## Entropy Prevails

bulb said:


> Yeah, specifically because Spencer is focusing on ACTUAL Periphery stuff, and not a silly cover haha.



I´d love to hear what Spencer would have done with a Meshuggah cover! Would be interesting if he would mimic Jens´ cold and mechanic style or would do something of his own.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'm trying to get an audition take recorded as soon as possible. I've dedicated the past few months to working on Jens' earlier screaming style. Bulb, are you looking for something close to Jens, or whatever you decide sounds good?


----------



## Maggai

I'd love to record vocals for Elastic, but my band is going on your sunday so don't think I can find time to do it.


----------



## zero_end

Might see the band in a few days, how's the show live? Any mosh pits?


----------



## MiPwnYew

What ever happened to the Sikth cover they were talking about doing a while back?


----------



## Hybrid138

Summer Slaughter Austin date!!!!!!!! Yes!!!


----------



## Dayviewer

Regarding this:
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/ibanez-tam-100-tosin-abasi-sig


----------



## Joose

So what's with the new shirt that has Will Arnett on it? I mean, it's awesome, I love Will Arnett. I'm just confused haha.


----------



## bulb

Joose said:


> So what's with the new shirt that has Will Arnett on it? I mean, it's awesome, I love Will Arnett. I'm just confused haha.



It's GOB, and the font is Arrested Development font. Yes?


----------



## Veldar

zero_end said:


> Might see the band in a few days, how's the show live? Any mosh pits?


 
When I saw them at Soundwave no body moved except for the jumping at the start of icarus lives.


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> It's GOB, and the font is Arrested Development font. Yes?



Damnit. I really need to watch that show don't I... 

I've been told to so many times and I just keep forgetting to. Alright, now I will.


----------



## Mayhew

Now you guys need a shirt with the worlds first analyst-therapist, Dr Tobias Fünke analrapist haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Mayhew said:


> Now you guys need a shirt with the worlds first analyst-therapist, Dr Tobias Fünke analrapist haha.



Put "Anustart" on the back and you have a done deal.


----------



## Malkav

The Arrested Development Periphery shit is just too damn classic! 

So excited to watch the new season!


----------



## I Voyager

Bought the shit out the GOB shirt. 2 of my favorite things. One shirt.


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Why I love periphery <3 wish I was in mexico right now


----------



## matt397




----------



## jonajon91

Whats up with eureka? Is it a troll song or something? It seems like everything people stereotype/hate about djent music rolled into a few minutes. There are parts where it is just the ... sigh ... djent chord (0-0-0-2) over and over again to odd rhythms and then roodlie doodlie guitar parts over the top. It just seems too ... simple


----------



## wannabguitarist

jonajon91 said:


> Whats up with eureka? Is it a troll song or something? It seems like everything people stereotype/hate about djent music rolled into a few minutes. There are parts where it is just the ... sigh ... djent chord (0-0-0-2) over and over again to odd rhythms and then roodlie doodlie guitar parts over the top. It just seems too ... simple



I always thought it sounded like Meshuggah unlike the rest of Periphery's material


----------



## jonajon91

Anthony said:


> i think u r rite m8, the 1rd time i listen to it i was like this" is way too simple 4 PEriphery". Must be joking, not enuff sweeps 4 me.



No need to be a dick about it, I didnt mean it was any worse, I just noticed that there were a few long passages that were just open string chugging.


----------



## bulb

jonajon91 said:


> No need to be a dick about it, I didnt mean it was any worse, I just noticed that there were a few long passages that were just open string chugging.



So?


----------



## toiletstand

the chugging is awesome. part of the keyboards in that song always remind me of slipknots vermilion.


----------



## lawizeg

bulb said:


> So?



 just a question, he's only asking because everything else you do musically is generally more complex and interesting to listen to.


----------



## bulb

lawizeg said:


> just a question, he's only asking because everything else you do musically is generally more complex and interesting to listen to.



I just like to do a bit of everything, not everything except for open chugging parts. Check out insomnia, the walk, letter experiment, ow my feelings, ji, masamune off the top of my head for other songs that have parts like that, or don't if that kinda stuff bothers ya. 

When we put out a joke song/troll song, we do generally make it pretty clear, and we don't put it up for sale.


----------



## lawizeg

bulb said:


> I just like to do a bit of everything, not everything except for open chugging parts. Check out insomnia, the walk, letter experiment, ow my feelings, ji, masamune off the top of my head for other songs that have parts like that, or don't if that kinda stuff bothers ya.



Gotcha.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

bulb said:


> When we put out a joke song/troll song, we do generally make it pretty clear, and we don't put it up for sale.





To illustrate his point:


Eureka is awesome. To me, it's just one end of the spectrum.


----------



## JosephAOI

Just got back from the show. Man. Periphery *sucked*. Everyone was off time. Slightly out of tune here and there. Flub notes everywhere. I've never seen such a bad performance from such a popular band. 

 In reality, Periphery kicked ass. Everyone played perfect, had a good time, Misha was pulling his usual dumb antics, like quietly slipping into the crowd during the show while still playing. Apparently I talk shit about Periphery on the forum though so yeah, Periphery sucked 

Nice seeing you again though, Misha! And I promise I really will get my Periphery tattoo soon!


----------



## Workhorse

I am thinking of heading to a Periphery concert in NY, will anyone be going? I haven't given this band a thorough listen as I should, but I like what I hear so far, especially the newer stuff.


----------



## toiletstand

go if you can! youll have a great time and meet cool people


----------



## nicktao

JosephAOI said:


> Just got back from the show. Man. Periphery *sucked*. Everyone was off time. Slightly out of tune here and there. Flub notes everywhere. I've never seen such a bad performance from such a popular band.




Almost had me there!


----------



## davidthangjam10

check out a short cover i've made on periphery song Periphery Jetpacks Was Yes! Solo Guitar Cover - YouTube


----------



## toiletstand

you all sounded great in albuquerque yesterday. thanks for playing. hope matts hand gets better soon!


----------



## MarkPopkie

is Matt back with Mapex already? i'm seeing a mapex logo on the kick reso for this tour... what happened there?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anyone hear those tracks from Guitar World's EP? Apparently Tosin and Misha wrote two tracks called "Optimist" and "Pessimist" for this subscription deal. Might have to sign up since I'm actually interested in what comes with it, Dweezil and Weinman's tracks also. Asking Alexandria, not so much. 



Nevermind, found it online. Don't know if it's legal to post here, but this sounds immense. That clip of Tosin playing his custom 8 String Acoustic came out SO differently, but in a very nice way.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Kenji20022 said:


> Anyone hear those tracks from Guitar World's EP? Apparently Tosin and Misha wrote two tracks called "Optimist" and "Pessimist" for this subscription deal. Might have to sign up since I'm actually interested in what comes with it, Dweezil and Weinman's tracks also. Asking Alexandria, not so much.



I very much want to hear those two Tosin/Misha tracks!


----------



## nicktao

That sounds immense thanks for the heads up man! 15$ for four tracks seems a bit much, hopefully they'll release them normally soon.


----------



## bulb

nicktao said:


> That sounds immense thanks for the heads up man! 15$ for four tracks seems a bit much, hopefully they'll release them normally soon.



To be fair, the 15$ is for the subscription, the songs are just bonus.


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

When will these tracks be officially released?


----------



## bulb

They are, we did em for guitar world so they are just releasing them with subscriptions.


----------



## nostealbucket

bulb said:


> They are, we did em for guitar world so they are just releasing them with subscriptions.


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

bulb said:


> They are, we did em for guitar world so they are just releasing them with subscriptions.



When can one get these tracks without a subscription to guitar world?


----------



## Kroaton

So are you still working with Tosin on the new AAL record, or did you guys just work on these two tracks?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

15 bucks for a subscription isn't bad, if they're putting out stuff like this every now and then I'm on board. Subscribed, downloaded and listened. Dig the HELL out of Optimist and Pessimist, I needed some new clean 8 string material to work up badly. And Vices is pretty damn cool too. I had a 9 hour drive from San Antonio yesterday and spent most of it listening to Calculating Infinity and (') by Frank Zappa, so this is totally up my ally right now


----------



## lava

Misha, where was Nolly in SF the other night? And do you just unmute the bass track in your DAW when he's not around?


----------



## anomynous

lava said:


> Misha, where was Nolly in SF the other night? And do you just unmute the bass track in your DAW when he's not around?



I know Nolly's visa wasn't approved in time, so he couldn't do the off dates before hand. Jeff was filling in for those. Was he not playing at SS?


----------



## bulb

Nolly's visa process ended up taking a lot longer than they said it would so he recorded bass tracks and sent them to us, he should be joining up relatively soon, he is just waiting on his passport to get back to him.


----------



## Taylord

Thank you guys for deciding to play in Albuquerque even though Matt's hand was hurting. It was a pretty small venue/crowed, and probably a lame night for you guys, but it was a really personal and fun experience. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## theo

Subscription comes to just under $50 with postage to Australia. 
I only wanted it for the tracks too


----------



## Dalcan

Mod Edit:

Ah, posting pirated material. Bye.


----------



## Kroaton

Don't you think it's a bit disrespectful to post pirated copies of the artist's songs, in a topic dedicated to the artist, which the artist regularly reads and replies to?

_ARTEEIEEISSZT_!


----------



## Fiction

It's the same as songs being posted on youtube


----------



## Dalcan

Kroaton said:


> Don't you think it's a bit disrespectful to post pirated copies of the artist's songs, in a topic dedicated to the artist, which the artist regularly reads and replies to?
> 
> _ARTEEIEEISSZT_!




They are streams and not downloads. I have a subscription to GW myself.


----------



## bulb

Kroaton said:


> So are you still working with Tosin on the new AAL record, or did you guys just work on these two tracks?



We wrote 7 songs for the new album in January, these two that we did were for Guitar World and weren't tied in to that session at all. Maybe he will take Optimist and we will take Pessimist for our respective bands, but who knows. We just got commissioned to write two songs for this GW thing and we did.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Hey Misha, any chance of you guys selling those signature picks eventually? I already use those type of picks and it'd be pretty sweet to have them in white with a Periphery logo haha


----------



## bulb

might make some packs of 5 available at merch!


----------



## MarkPopkie

MarkPopkie said:


> is Matt back with Mapex already? i'm seeing a mapex logo on the kick reso for this tour... what happened there?



bumping my own question... lame.


----------



## bulb

MarkPopkie said:


> bumping my own question... lame.



Yeah, Matt is with Mapex! His kit is in an awesome dual sparkle color, may have to get a guitar with that finish haha!


----------



## theo

How many guitars do you own misha?


----------



## Xaios

theo said:


> How many guitars do you own misha?



Let's do the math!


----------



## Khoi

bulb said:


> Yeah, Matt is with Mapex! His kit is in an awesome dual sparkle color, may have to get a guitar with that finish haha!



I know it's not exactly our business to know, but was it partially due to the fact that the Yamaha drum division essentially dissolved with the departure of Sakae? Or did Yamaha not provide as much support as an endorser as Mapex?


----------



## Malkav

Khoi said:


> Or did Yamaha not provide as much support as an endorser as Mapex?


 
I'm not sure if Misha can really say, and I don't have any experience with Yamaha so this isn't to knock them, but I work at a distributor who imports Mapex into our country, among a bunch of other brands (Fender, Roland, Akai, Zildjian etc) and Mapex has always been one of the most "on it" brands when it comes to their endorsees coming down and in general their back up support.

I honestly wish I could get the drummer in my band off of Pearl and onto Mapex for this reason alone, well that and I honestly think quite a few of the Mapex kits, even in the more affordable category actually sound pretty bad ass.


----------



## bulb

An artist's relationship with their company is a very important thing


----------



## RagtimeDandy

So frucking stoked I finally figured out this slapping part to MTD: https://soundcloud.com/the-left-turns/make-total-destory-slapping

That was easily the most syncopated riff I've ever tried to learn, I have no idea how you came up with that Misha, it's so simple yet so complicated


----------



## JosephAOI

Isn't it just 2, 3, 2, 1?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

2-1-2-3 for the first 2, the 3rd one's the one that trips you up. I know nothing about rhythms but it seems like it starts during the end of the last measure of the 2nd one


----------



## bulb

It's just something I was jamming on in Mauritius forever ago, don't really remember why, sometimes riffs just happen, which is nice cuz it makes my life easy when it happens haha.


----------



## goth_fiend

saw you guys in san fransisco last week and it was a killer show (bummed I didnt get a chance to meet you but awesome show dude) spencer was mentioning you guys havent really started writing for juggernaut, is that just dealing with how much touring youve been doing as of late? also what is the actual tuning on scarlet?


----------



## hypotc

Scarlet tuning: C G C E G D


----------



## isispelican

what a cool jam!


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> It's just something I was jamming on in Mauritius forever ago, don't really remember why, sometimes riffs just happen, which is nice cuz it makes my life easy when it happens haha.



Judging from the surge of soundclick uploads that would come every time you went to Mauritius years ago, you should do that more


----------



## bulb

MF_Kitten said:


> Judging from the surge of soundclick uploads that would come every time you went to Mauritius years ago, you should do that more



I agree haha, if only I had time these days...


----------



## guitarmanchu

Bought my ticket to the Montreal show to see Periphery and now my trip got pushed back by one day. ONE FREAKIN' DAY!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

isispelican said:


> what a cool jam!




Private


----------



## samdaman87

I know this is off topic, but what are you favorite comic books at comicon this year? Did you get to play your guitar at comicon? What was the most intriguing thing you saw at comicon?


----------



## isispelican

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Private


----------



## Zalbu

isispelican said:


>



What pickups are Mark using in that guitar? Am I a dumbass or are those the Black Hawks?


----------



## Lianoroto

Zalbu said:


> What pickups are Mark using in that guitar? Am I a dumbass or are those the Black Hawks?



Pair of D-Activators, or a DA bridge and Dominion neck. I would guess, based on his recent six-string NGD.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lianoroto said:


> Pair of D-Activators, or a DA bridge and Dominion neck. I would guess, based on his recent six-string NGD.



That's on his JPX, he switched out the JP12-7's pickups recently from the Blackhawks. Looks like either a Crunchlab or a D-Sonic, wouldn't know which ones without him telling us though.


----------



## Zalbu

Oh yeah, I forgot about his NGD. I wonder why he stopped using the BKP's.


----------



## Khoi

Zalbu said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about his NGD. I wonder why he stopped using the BKP's.



Different sounds for different guitars?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Khoi said:


> Different sounds for different guitars?



That and BKP's aren't the be all end all pickups, they have a nice range but each brand has their own unique set of sounds which I like. Combine that with preference and that's what I'd say.

Just like how Willie Adler uses Seymour Duncan and Mark Morton uses Dimarzio in their respective guitars. Different strokes.


----------



## bulb

Petruccis are notoriously difficult to wire, and bkps can be tricky, I don't think those Blackhawks were ever installed correctly, sounded like split coil in the bridge position, mark decided to just put dimarzios back in and they sound good in the guitar!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> Petruccis are notoriously difficult to wire, and bkps can be tricky, I don't think those Blackhawks were ever installed correctly, sounded like split coil in the bridge position, mark decided to just put dimarzios back in and they sound good in the guitar!



I had the exact same issue with a Blackhawk in my Carvin 7 string, it sounded halfway to being a humbucker but still bright like a single coil when it wasn't split. Glad I'm not alone with that


----------



## Zalbu

bulb said:


> Petruccis are notoriously difficult to wire, and bkps can be tricky, I don't think those Blackhawks were ever installed correctly, sounded like split coil in the bridge position, mark decided to just put dimarzios back in and they sound good in the guitar!


Hm, that's interesting. I've been debating whether to get a JP12 or a custom shop guitar when it's time for me to buy a high-end, but I might as well get a Skervesen or Blackat and put Aftermaths in it then.
_
ohgodohgodohgodmishatalkedtome_


----------



## TripperJ

I saw Periphery last night, and they ....ing rocked. I don't think I've seen any other band that has that much fun on stage, wail staying incredibly tight (even when someone pulled the wireless jack out of Misha's guitar). Just watching Misha's on stage antics was a treat in it self. I can't wait until I see them again.


----------



## rjnix_0329

TripperJ said:


> I saw Periphery last night, and they ....ing rocked. I don't think I've seen any other band that has that much fun on stage, wail staying incredibly tight (even when someone pulled the wireless jack out of Misha's guitar). Just watching Misha's on stage antics was a treat in it self. I can't wait until I see them again.



I am pretty convinced that many of the Periphery-bashers out there might change their tune if they saw Periphery in a live context. Having fun, smiles spread across their faces, alternating between beauty and crushing rhythmic brutality...that's what Periphery is all about, and they have put on some of the best shows I've been to.


----------



## russtolium

I was at the Fillmore Friday night and finally got to see the band play live for the first time since I started listening and I was not disappointed. Best damn show of the night. In the middle of the set I saw someone slowly coming toward me through the crowd and turns out it was Misha patiently creeping around while playing like a wandering minstrel. Such silly geese you fellas are.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

rjnix_0329 said:


> I am pretty convinced that many of the Periphery-bashers out there might change their tune if they saw Periphery in a live context. Having fun, smiles spread across their faces, alternating between beauty and crushing rhythmic brutality...that's what Periphery is all about, and they have put on some of the best shows I've been to.



This. The reason I got into Periphery in the first place was I went to go see a favorite band of mine, Protest the Hero, and Periphery literally stole the show with how good they are live. I will never miss the opportunity to see them if I can


----------



## Veldar

Hey guys in the old video where periphery show their rigs () what is controlling all their pedals and amps? In the video I couldn't hear it.

Cheers, Sam.


----------



## metal_sam14

Veldar said:


> Hey guys in the old video where periphery show their rigs () what is controlling all their pedals and amps? In the video I couldn't hear it.
> 
> Cheers, Sam.




their axe-fx patches are changed via midi sent from a laptop


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Veldar said:


> Hey guys in the old video where periphery show their rigs (video) what is controlling all their pedals and amps? In the video I couldn't hear it.
> 
> Cheers, Sam.



Jake is using a TC Electronic G system, which houses all of his effects (delay, chorus, etc.) and sends relay signals to the Recto head to change channels. 

Misha and Alex are using Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro's to control their TC G Majors for effects and the channels on their ENGL's. 

Of course, now they've got the laptop midi change thing going on, but yeah haha


----------



## Veldar

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Jake is using a TC Electronic G system, which houses all of his effects (delay, chorus, etc.) and sends relay signals to the Recto head to change channels.
> 
> Misha and Alex are using Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro's to control their TC G Majors for effects and the channels on their ENGL's.
> 
> Of course, now they've got the laptop midi change thing going on, but yeah haha



Cool, I didn't know the G-major could control pedals about 8 pedals.


----------



## MF_Kitten

metal_sam14 said:


> their axe-fx patches are changed via midi sent from a laptop



they were using pedals in those days, not Axe-FX


----------



## MyxHarnett

RagtimeDandy said:


> This. The reason I got into Periphery in the first place was I went to go see a favorite band of mine, Protest the Hero, and Periphery literally stole the show with how good they are live. I will never miss the opportunity to see them if I can


Even though they were only able to play 4 songs at the Knoxville Slaughter date (tech issues), they were still the funnest/craziest show that night other than Dillinger. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## jjfiegel

Man I saw them at the Fillmore a few nights back. Crazy. Somehow, they get better every time. I don't know what Spencer's practice regiment is but man does it get godly results. 

Hey Misha, if you see this, can you tell me why Paul Waggoner was at the show? Seems pretty far away for him.


----------



## metal_sam14

MF_Kitten said:


> they were using pedals in those days, not Axe-FX


Yep I just realized what the question actually was  my bad folks


----------



## RagtimeDandy

MyxHarnett said:


> Even though they were only able to play 4 songs at the Knoxville Slaughter date (tech issues), they were still the funnest/craziest show that night other than Dillinger. Absolutely amazing.



Oh man they only got 4 in? I heard about the tech issues, I didn't know it was THAT bad  But agreed with them being the craziest show of the night. Personally (and it's my own bias partially), they really shouldve been the headliner. People went APESHIT when Icarus lives started and that energy didn't stop till the second the show ended. There were significantly more people in the venue and up close when they were playing, and you could just feel the whole place having a damn good time. With Dillinger you just had a bunch of shirtless muscular dudes running at each other with some people around them. There wasn't that full scale ".... YEAH" throughout the whole venue. I'm really hoping to see them be the headliner in 2014 or 2015, I think it'd go over extremely well.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Summer Slaughter NYC tonight! Who'll be there?


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> Hey Misha, if you see this, can you tell me why Paul Waggoner was at the show? Seems pretty far away for him.



P-Wags is our buddy, and he lives in NOVA


----------



## jjfiegel

Oh man I thought he lived in North Carolina. Cool stuff thanks


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Going tonight in NYC. Anyone have an idea what the Periphery and AAL set times are?


----------



## russtolium

They were the last two bands to play before DEP when I saw them last week, I think Periphery was around 8:30 or so and AAL after, so maybe 9:15 or 9:30?


----------



## hk_golgatha

When I saw em a week and a half or so back, both bands seemed to play for about 45 minutes.
I think Periphery played maybe... 8 songs or so? Mark and Sponce have posted pics of a set (the spoderman set) they used on like night 1 of Slaughter, pretty sure that's what they've been playing.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Just got Periphery 2. Great cd!


----------



## whatupitsjoe

we cool with live videos from NYC Summer Slaughter here?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

All kinds of live videos has been posted here before (and as far as I remember, the band is more than happy to see live footage of themselves), so I'd suppose so.


----------



## bulb

Yah!


----------



## whatupitsjoe

bulb said:


> Yah!



Yo Misha! Last night was my 16 yr old brother's 1st metal show, and you guys absolutely blew him away. I was jealous of his eye/ear opening experience haha. He also bought a CD. Thanks for a great show.

I'll have the videos up some time today when I get them uploaded. I got a few clips of songs and the entire Have a Blast.


----------



## -One-

So is anyone else here going to the show in Chicago on Monday, and maybe wanna hang out during the show? Me and my bandmates (drummer aside) are going, and we're all pretty stoked to see Periphery, although they've both seen 'em before.


----------



## brector

RagtimeDandy said:


> Oh man they only got 4 in? I heard about the tech issues, I didn't know it was THAT bad



They said their laptop crashed, so we got to see Periphery unplugged lol!

-Brian


----------



## nicktao

All new materials and mile zero unplugged would be sex.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

nicktao said:


> All new materials and mile zero unplugged would be sex.



You summoned?


----------



## New Age Moron

Does anyone have info on the new track Periphery recorded with David Bendeth? I can't wait to hear the band's next evolution


----------



## Veldar

A girl from work asked me why I liked all the "Scremo crap" (Meshuggah, Vision of disorder, at the gates was what I was playing) I said for the technical music, and she said she hated it because of the vocals so I put Scarlet on and now she wants a copy of the album.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Veldar said:


> A girl from work asked me why I liked all the "Scremo crap" (Meshuggah, Vision of disorder, at the gates was what I was playing) I said for the technical music, and she said she hated it because of the vocals so I put Scarlet on and now she wants a copy of the album.



A solid proof that Periphery gets you all the ladies.


----------



## Sebski

When Mark said that was his interpretation of Mile Zero acoustically, I was kinda disappointed as I'm pretty sure he just played it exactly how it would be on an electric. Thought he was gonna get the vocals voicing in there some how.

Nonetheless, I'd still like to see more acoustic material from Periphery to the like of Froggin Bullfish's outro.


----------



## Zalbu

Sebski said:


> When Mark said that was his interpretation of Mile Zero acoustically, I was kinda disappointed as I'm pretty sure he just played it exactly how it would be on an electric. Thought he was gonna get the vocals voicing in there some how.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'd still like to see more acoustic material from Periphery to the like of Froggin Bullfish's outro.


I sure as hell hope they're going to put some acoustic stuff on Juggernaut since Misha picked up that kickass Composite acoustic.


----------



## I Voyager

Late post but I just wanna say that the band brought down the house in NYC on Wednesday. I'm so stoked to see the band get bigger and bigger. I hope to see them headline Beat Buy theater one day...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I just wanted to say thank you guys SO MUCH for the show in Detroit. It was me and my girlfriend's first time seeing you live, and it was fantastic. Up front to watch all you mofos jam. Couldn't have done it any better. Me and her both bought t-shirts before the show and it still made me glad I'm a fan. \m/


----------



## Malkav

Zalbu said:


> I sure as hell hope they're going to put some acoustic stuff on Juggernaut since Misha picked up that kickass Composite acoustic.


 
That guitar sounds painfully thin in that video, and it is hellishly out of tune - Would be interested in actually hearing a nicely done recording of it.


----------



## toiletstand

scarlet sounds pretty sweet in FAGDAD tuning imo imo


----------



## nicktao

Malkav said:


> That guitar sounds painfully thin in that video, and it is hellishly out of tune - Would be interested in actually hearing a nicely done recording of it.



Pretty sure it was a joke vid, but agreed.


----------



## Malkav

nicktao said:


> Pretty sure it was a joke vid, but agreed.


 
I realised it was a joke vid, but still it would be nice to hear that guitar properly in a normal video or recording.


----------



## Jonathan20022

You could have checked the rest of the channel


----------



## matt397

Kenji20022 said:


> You could have checked the rest of the channel



Was going to post this but it still sounds thin, it would be nice to hear this mic'd up rather then through a laptop mic.


----------



## bulb

Thanks to everyone who has been coming out and all the kind words about the shows. We have been having an absolute blast on this tour and that is largely because the crowds and vibe have been awesome. The better and more energetic the crowd, the more we get into it, so thank you all for making this a really fun tour for us!


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> Thanks to everyone who has been coming out and all the kind words about the shows. We have been having an absolute blast on this tour and that is largely because the crowds and vibe have been awesome. The better and more energetic the crowd, the more we get into it, so thank you all for making this a really fun tour for us!



You guys killed it in Toronto at Sound Acaemy. Such a solid set. 4th time seeing you guys. Thank you and the rest of the guys for sharing your music with us.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Btw, you guys have totally missed out on being able to play Optimist and Pessimist live on this tour, but I'm sure there's probably some aspect that I'm not aware of that's probably preventing it.

But what the hell ever, it was a phenomenal show regardless!


----------



## Malkav

matt397 said:


> Was going to post this but it still sounds thin, it would be nice to hear this mic'd up rather then through a laptop mic.


 
I had seen that video as well, basically the above ^ that guitar still doesn't sound good in that video.


----------



## orange1

I saw periphery last night, they were spot on and the mix sounded good! AAL was awesome too!


----------



## Xaios

Bulb, please do us, the rest of the fans, and yourselves a favor: Never make a "lyric video." Because they're lazy and dumb.


----------



## kamello

Xaios said:


> Bulb, please do us, the rest of the fans, and yourselves a favor: Never make a "lyric video." Because they're lazy and dumb.




LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Cynic

Xaios said:


> Bulb, please do us, the rest of the fans, and yourselves a favor: Never make a "lyric video." Because they're lazy and dumb.



If you knew how long it takes to have a professional one made, then you wouldn't say that it is lazy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Besides, it's easy publicity in comparison to, for example, a music video.


----------



## Joose

Xaios said:


> Bulb, please do us, the rest of the fans, and yourselves a favor: Never make a "lyric video." Because they're lazy and dumb.



I disagree. Some lyric videos are really cool. And they take a lot of work; some of them have ridiculously good timing. Besides, it gives them an interesting video for whatever song they want, without having to make a music video.


----------



## amogtr

Saw the summer slaughter show last night in Milwaukee. I was front row dead center and it was amazing. It was also my first time seeing Periphery and it was a really fun show. Got to high five Spencer and also caught a cup he threw into the crowd.


----------



## flavenstein

Xaios said:


> Bulb, please do us, the rest of the fans, and yourselves a favor: Never make a "lyric video." Because they're lazy and dumb.



Actually the production value on lyric videos can be quite high. See, for instance


----------



## bulb

Xaios said:


> Bulb, please do us, the rest of the fans, and yourselves a favor: Never make a "lyric video." Because they're lazy and dumb.



I believe we already have a couple, and they have been very useful, so despite your personal feelings about them, we will most likely continue to make those as they are a great promotional tool for relatively little money. If you would like to ensure that the next one is to your taste we will happily let you fund it!


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


> I believe we already have a couple, and they have been very useful, so despite your personal feelings about them, we will most likely continue to make those as they are a great promotional tool for relatively little money. If you would like to ensure that the next one is to your taste we will happily let you fund it!



Fair enough, didn't know about them (which, admittedly, makes me wonder how effective they really are...).

I know they're cheap. And I know that _some_ of them display creativity. But that's a pretty small portion. It just seems so "easy way," and the finished product really doesn't speak to anything about the band itself.

Yes, I know the whole spiel. Grows the fan base, makes business sense, etcetera. But good music videos of old (and plenty of new ones, although good ones seem to be a dying breed now) had a certain artistry. These lyric videos come across as a really transparent marketing scheme.


----------



## vilk

Frankly I'd rather watch a video of the band jammin the song with it synced up to the studio version. That must be _at least _as cheap as making a lyric video. Obviously just a video of the band actually playing the song in a studio (Like those Corelia or Tesseract videos) would be better, but I'm not altogether aware of the cost of that.


----------



## bulb

baron samedi said:


> Frankly I'd rather watch a video of the band jammin the song with it synced up to the studio version. That must be _at least _as cheap as making a lyric video. Obviously just a video of the band actually playing the song in a studio (Like those Corelia or Tesseract videos) would be better, but I'm not altogether aware of the cost of that.



Sure those are good too, but one of the main things that makes lyric videos so effective is the fact that they display and focus on the lyrics. Kinda cool. 
The beauty of all of this is, you don't HAVE to do any of these, so when you have your band, you can choose to do exactly what you want to do, very much as we have!


----------



## TelegramSam

Misha, now that John Petrucci has said this, do you reckon you and him will partake in more musical ventures together?

John Petrucci Says Between the Buried and Me, Periphery and Animals as Leaders "Influenced and Shaped" the New Dream Theater Album | MetalSucks


----------



## Zalbu

TelegramSam said:


> Misha, now that John Petrucci has said this, do you reckon you and him will partake in more musical ventures together?
> 
> John Petrucci Says Between the Buried and Me, Periphery and Animals as Leaders "Influenced and Shaped" the New Dream Theater Album | MetalSucks


Just when you thought that you couldn't love John more...


----------



## hk_golgatha

- Periphery III: This Time With More Petrucci Guest Solos -

Or would that be P4 with Protest taking P3 (at least until recently)?
Seriously, though. Petrucci is such a good dude.


----------



## matt397

I'd love to hear who they have planned to appear on the next album if anyone. It would be pretty neat if they got some vocal appearances, like Corey Taylor, Rody Walker, Greg Pucciatio, Dave Grohl...

Edit: and Devin Fucking Townsend


----------



## Opion

So how exactly did Spencer get a black eye? Did he go on stage during Dillinger or something?


----------



## spawnofthesith

They're here in Denver right now, summer slaughter is happening as I type, and I am not there. FML


----------



## Joose

spawnofthesith said:


> They're here in Denver right now, summer slaughter is happening as I type, and I am not there. FML



You and me both, dude. Devastated...


----------



## hk_golgatha

matt397 said:


> It would be pretty neat if they got some vocal appearances...


I would love to see Chino on there as well.


----------



## bulb

spawnofthesith said:


> They're here in Denver right now, summer slaughter is happening as I type, and I am not there. FML



Ah that sucks, Denver was an awesome show!!


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> Ah that sucks, Denver was an awesome show!!



Rub it in, it's cool!


----------



## spawnofthesith

^that


Glad you guys had a good show though! I missed you guys last time you were in Denver too  definitely not gonna let that happen a third time in a row


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Is there a tiny possibility to see periphery in Greece  ??


----------



## bulb

If we get an offer to play there!


----------



## CelestialParasite

I hope you guys will come to western new York sometime (Rochester or buffalo) I wanted to go to summer slaughter in Clifton park, ny but a 5 hour drive by myself there and another back didn't sit well with me. Can't wait to get your deluxe overdrive misha, still being made I think. Love you guys!


----------



## DVRP

Scumbag Periphery, Comes to Canada, doesn't come to Vancouver 

On the real though, Have you guys NOT received an offer to play here yet? I find that unbelievable!


----------



## ImNotAhab

DVRP said:


> Scumbag Periphery, Comes to Canada, doesn't come to Vancouver
> 
> On the real though, Have you guys NOT received an offer to play here yet? I find that unbelievable!



Yeah sickened the Summer Slaughter never made it here. Definitely a major case of WTF. 

Although i heard venues here can be quite Scrooge Mc Duck about things.


----------



## Universe74

DVRP said:


> Scumbag Periphery, Comes to Canada, doesn't come to Vancouver
> 
> On the real though, Have you guys NOT received an offer to play here yet? I find that unbelievable!



They drew first blood!


----------



## bhakan

DVRP said:


> Scumbag Periphery, Comes to Canada, doesn't come to Vancouver
> 
> On the real though, Have you guys NOT received an offer to play here yet? I find that unbelievable!



10/11 - Baltimore, MD
10/14 - Atlanta, GA
10/15 - Tampa, FL 
10/16 - Mobile, AL
10/18 - Ft. Worth, TX
10/19 - San Antonio, TX
10/20 - Houston, TX
10/23 - Phoenix, AZ
10/24 - Los Angeles, CA
10/25 - San Diego, CA
10/26 - Santa Ana, CA
10/27 - San Francisco, CA
10/29 - Seattle, WA
10/30 - Vancouver, BC *WITHOUT BOO
11/01 - Salt Lake City, UT 
11/02 - Denver, CO
11/04 - Lawrence, KS
11/07 - Chicago, IL 
11/08 - Minneapolis, MN
11/11 - Toronto, ON *WITHOUT BOO
11/12 - Quebec City, QC *WITHOUT BOO
11/16 - Worcester, MA
11/20 - New York City, NY

Sucks that they're not coming to Philly, though. I missed Summer Slaughter, and this is a sick lineup.


----------



## matt397

.... yeah, it will be nice to finally see them at a show they're headlining, seen them 3 times now and it's been fairly short sets.


----------



## Joose

What a tour!

I'm SO stoked to see Twelve Foot Ninja!


----------



## DVRP

Universe74 said:


> They drew first blood!



Ha Someone know's whats up with Rambo. 

Also, IMSOSTOKED. Are you guys going to be offering Bandhappy lessons for the tour?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Fuch yes to the headliner tour, I've been wanting to see a full set for 2 years now! Grabbed the "Ketchup" package, can't wait to meet one of my favorite bands


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Last night in Seattle was sweet! You stage dived right on me Misha  
Spencer didn't seem too stoked about all the people though.


----------



## brutalwizard

No idaho date on 10/31 with the day off in our boise AGAIN. Even if a deal was stricken with pantheon there is nowere for them to play because the chariot tour is the same day.

I hate life.


----------



## DVRP

Getting the Scarlet Package asap. If this is the tour they play Ji on I'll be soooo stoked!


----------



## kylendm

Come to Philly please please please. Or Atlantic City. plz


----------



## Lagtastic

I forsee another trip to Atlanta.


----------



## toiletstand

i foresee a trip somewhere...just not sure where haha.


----------



## spawnofthesith

It's so ....ing lame that BoO has the banhammer from Canada....


Glad I live in Denver


----------



## jjfiegel

Really hope they hit Iowa on one of those dates before Chicago.


----------



## Joose

spawnofthesith said:


> It's so ....ing lame that BoO has the banhammer from Canada....
> 
> 
> Glad I live in Denver



Me too. Thinking about buying the Scarlet package.


----------



## Heroin

THEY'RE COMING TO VANCOUVER O: .... YES!


----------



## matt397

the Scarlet package for Toronto is already sold out.


----------



## brutalwizard

DVRP said:


> Getting the Scarlet Package asap. If this is the tour they play Ji on I'll be soooo stoked!



They are it seems.


----------



## bulb

For those of you wondering about VIP/Meet and Greet packages.
We have Ketchup, Mustard and Scarlet packages for you here:
https://new.soundrink.com/front/tour/periphery

Limited slots, so get em while you can!


----------



## joshthysia

Thank goodness Periphery is coming to Fort Worth on 10/18!! I'm getting married the prior week and would be a little upset if I had to postpone my wedding and honeymoon just so I could see this bad ass show!


----------



## donray1527

i caught you guys in Louisville. Life changing haha And jake let me play his titan seven.... Drool.


----------



## rifft

Is anyone else having trouble with the soundrink site? It looks like a badly formatted mobile site on my computer and when I click the "Get Tickets" link it takes me to an untrusted connection that results in a "Whoops... The page you are trying to access does not exist." from Gathr Films.


----------



## Dayviewer

Found these yesterday, good stuff! Racecar translates really well imo


----------



## Universe74

Heroin said:


> THEY'RE COMING TO VANCOUVER O: .... YES!



Holy shit holy shit...checking dates!

Edit: HOLY shit on my birthday!


----------



## bulb

rifft said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the soundrink site? It looks like a badly formatted mobile site on my computer and when I click the "Get Tickets" link it takes me to an untrusted connection that results in a "Whoops... The page you are trying to access does not exist." from Gathr Films.



It looks like some people are having problems with the site, I put our management on it, so it should be fixed asap!


----------



## rifft

bulb said:


> It looks like some people are having problems with the site, I put our management on it, so it should be fixed asap!



Thanks! Can't wait to see you guys in November!


----------



## TomTom8theworld

what's happening with juggernaut?


----------



## Dayviewer

That's indeed a question that hasn't been properly asked in quite a long time, hmm


----------



## TomTom8theworld

I need more periphery! two albums and an ep is not enough


----------



## theo

Agreed.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Considering Misha is working on Periphery material, Animals as Leaders material, and solo material at the moment, and Sponce and Matt are working on the Mothership project, plus who knows what projects the other guys are up to. I think it's safe to say something is going to happen soon. Jeez, they only released their last album a year ago, AT LEAST IT'S NOT A TOOL ALBUM CYCLE.


----------



## Dayviewer

Ah yes I forgot about Mothership, can't wait to hear more of that  absolutely loved the style of those demos


----------



## MobiusR

Slunk Dragon said:


> Considering Misha is working on Periphery material, Animals as Leaders material, and solo material at the moment, and Sponce and Matt are working on the Mothership project, plus who knows what projects the other guys are up to. I think it's safe to say something is going to happen soon. Jeez, they only released their last album a year ago, AT LEAST IT'S NOT A TOOL ALBUM CYCLE.



worked on volumes stuff too


----------



## bulb

And we have mainly been touring for the last year in support of PII because it only came out a year ago haha.
I appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for new material, but I do feel like we have done a good job of putting material out that we are happy with in a timely fashion. More will invariably come!


----------



## frogunrua

bulb said:


> And we have mainly been touring for the last year in support of PII because it only came out a year ago haha.
> I appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for new material, but I do feel like we have done a good job of putting material out that we are happy with in a timely fashion. More will invariably come!



Just keep on doing things at your own pace. We want your best and everyone should accept that.


----------



## bulb

Okay guys, the soundrink page should work now for VIP packages, they have actually been selling a lot faster than we expected and quantities are limited, so grab them while you can!
https://new.soundrink.com/front/tour/periphery


----------



## TomTom8theworld

sorry for asking :L, what's the mothership?


----------



## isispelican

TomTom8theworld said:


> sorry for asking :L, what's the mothership?



Spencer's project with Matt on drums and Nick Johnston and Justin Gosnell on guitars.


----------



## Hybrid138

bulb said:


> Okay guys, the soundrink page should work now for VIP packages, they have actually been selling a lot faster than we expected and quantities are limited, so grab them while you can!
> https://new.soundrink.com/front/tour/periphery



I'm still getting a 404 error with that link 

Edit: Purchased


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

This joke made me crack up... 



FAGDAD tuning...


----------



## lawizeg

Dayviewer said:


> Found these yesterday, good stuff! Racecar translates really well imo




I LOVE THESE. Also found them about two weeks ago...really sweet stuff.


----------



## brutalwizard

Misha, since you guys will most likely already be in boise around 6pm on halloween it would be neat if you could come out and watch the chariot on their farewell tour.

Still sucks i will never see you guys live in idaho again.


----------



## JosephAOI

As far as The Mothership, Spencer told me the project is on hold as of now because of all the work he's doing with Periphery stuff.


----------



## DVRP

brutalwizard said:


> Misha, since you guys will most likely already be in boise around 6pm on halloween it would be neat if you could come out and watch the chariot on their farewell tour.
> 
> Still sucks i will never see you guys live in idaho again.



No spend Halloween in Vancouver with us Canadians  But on the real, the Vancouver date is on the 30th....is there any hope for a halloween show? Since there's no date on the 31st.


----------



## Zalbu

Holy shit, I'm dying. Is there any Summer Slaughter Tour thread I can post this in?


----------



## larry

dick delaware


----------



## NSXTypeZero

OH SHIT y&#8217;all are doing Progressive Nation At Sea? 

My girlfriend and I are excited as .... to book our suite on the cruise just to see TSF, AAL, Devin, PoS, Beardfish and friends&#8230; but y&#8217;all just naile down an already incredible lineup to be one of the best lineups in the last SEVERAL years for dat der proggy metal!


----------



## bulb

Hey guys! We just added 4 more shows to This Tour Is Personal!

10/12- Norfolk, VA @ The Norva
11/14- Montreal, QC @ Tulipe
11/15- Ottawa, ON @ Ritual
11/17- Philadelphia, PA The Trocadero

Scarlet, Mustard, and Ketchup VIP Packages available for all dates including the new ones at: Periphery | Sound Rink

Twelve Foot Ninja will not be playing in Baltimore or Norfolk because of previous commitments in Europe.

**11/8 our show will now be located at Skyway Theatre in Saint Paul, MN.


----------



## Ralyks

It's funny, I've gotten a bunch of friends into Twelve Foot Ninja over the past couple of months, and they all think they should tour the states. I point out to them that they're from Australia, and if they were to tour over here, it would be Periphery taking them out.
Well, here we are 
Anyway, looking forward to the Worcester date. NYC is closer for us, but The Palladium is such a great venue and my friends and I enjoy the drive, so we try to travel out there for shows.


----------



## TomTom8theworld

is there gunna be a uk tour anytime soon?


----------



## ikarus

or a european tour with a stop in Austria?


----------



## bulb

Probably not until next year after our new album is done. 
But we will definitely be back after that.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Don't forget Denmark if you come to Europe! :O

I drove 4-5 hours to see you the last time you were in Copenhagen, and that wasn't even a long set! I'm hungry for more!


----------



## brutalwizard

Driving to salt lake to see the personal tour thing. Stoked.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Instagram


----------



## bulb

Want to win a free Axefx II?

Guitar World&#65279; and Fractal will be giving one away in conjunction with our upcoming headlining tour! It will even be signed by all of us! Check it here:
Win a Fractal Audio Axe-FX II All-in-One Guitar Processor Signed by Periphery! | Guitar World


----------



## Draceius

US only competition, god damn it...


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Daaamn US only.........


----------



## Kroaton

It's US and Canada only.


----------



## amogtr

Just saw Periphery is playing in Wisconsin again in November for the Wisconsin MetalFest! I'd love to see them headlining in Wisconsin sometime because I assume this will be a shorter set like at the Summer Slaughter tour.


----------



## DVRP

Kroaton said:


> It's US and Canada only.



FINALLY  Inclusion.


----------



## Mayhew

Everything's comin' up Canada! We can enter contests and Periphery is visiting our nations capital. Super excited on Ottawa getting added as a late addition to the tour. Picked up three tickets lickety-split. I've never gotten to see Periphery head line before, can't wait.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Misha, I'll send noodz if you gimme the details on those pickups from Instagram.


----------



## bulb

Patience


----------



## toiletstand

they look awesome!


----------



## jjfiegel

Misha when will the tour dates be finalized? I gotta know what show to go to.


----------



## gordonbombay

Misha or Nolly, I contacted you via the email listed on Nolly's soundcloud in reference to mixing and mastering my material. Just curious how long should I expect before I get a reply one way or another. I would love to give you guys my business, but I also have would like to just have the project finished. Please let me know either way. 

Thanks


----------



## bulb

gordonbombay said:


> Misha or Nolly, I contacted you via the email listed on Nolly's soundcloud in reference to mixing and mastering my material. Just curious how long should I expect before I get a reply one way or another. I would love to give you guys my business, but I also have would like to just have the project finished. Please let me know either way.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry dude, we currently don't have time to take on any projects and won't be able to for a little bit.


----------



## gordonbombay

bulb said:


> Sorry dude, we currently don't have time to take on any projects and won't be able to for a little bit.



Thank you for the response. I assume this is due to the multitude of tours and new album/projects etc in the pipeline. Out of curiosity, what types of software/hardware do you use on the projects recorded at your house? And any tips on mixing mastering in general?


----------



## kamello

gordonbombay said:


> Thank you for the response. I assume this is due to the multitude of tours and new album/projects etc in the pipeline. Out of curiosity, what types of software/hardware do you use on the projects recorded at your house? And any tips on mixing mastering in general?



regarding the mastering tips, Nolly, Alex Wade and Keshav Dhar popped up here and give some pretty good info 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/146161-mastering-techniques.html

and regarding mixing Nolly always recomend reading ''The Systematic Mixing Guide''


----------



## gordonbombay

kamello said:


> regarding the mastering tips, Nolly, Alex Wade and Keshav Dhar popped up here and give some pretty good info
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/146161-mastering-techniques.html
> 
> and regarding mixing Nolly always recomend reading ''The Systematic Mixing Guide''



Thanks broseph. Good stuff.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## skisgaar

isispelican said:


>




Periphery iii: Juggernaut, put it in your mouth.


----------



## Zalbu

isispelican said:


>



Mark is one sexy ............. 

Also, I'd probably shit myself if Terra Firma or Sentient Glow got rerecorded with Periphery.


----------



## Opion

I spun Periphery I today for the first time in a while. Brings me back to that special moment that I got to hear all those cool Bulb demo tracks in their full glory..Zyglrox, Totla Mad, All New Materials!!!

...and then Periphery II came out and blew it out of the water production wise. Ahhh, memories 

Really stoked to hear what Juggernaut's gonna sound like, whenever that time comes.


----------



## jehu12141987

So Misha, as the guy who gave you the Artilect t-shirt when we played with you in St. Augustine, I was extremely impressed and honored that you actually wore it in your Instagram post of covering some wicked Marco Sfogli. 

Thank you good sir.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Great interview! Good questions and nice relaxed vibe.


----------



## lawizeg

Ahem:


----------



## bulb

*mod edit: please keep product announcements in Dealers*


----------



## Watty

bulb said:


> For the neck pickup voicing, I have always thought that the VHII was the most perfect neck pickup, but unfortunately it is not output/eq matched to the AM/BH set, so we spent some time designing a pickup that had all the positive characteristics of the VHII but that matched the output level and general eq of the Juggernaut bridge so that they would sound like part of the same set!



All else aside, you just sold me on the neck model no questions asked. The VHII is such an amazing pickup.


----------



## Lillub85

The site isn't loading for me. DANGIT!!!


----------



## Eptaceros

bulb said:


> Now since it is my pickup, Tim's challenge was to work those qualities into the pickup in a way that would still allow me to completely get the tightness and angry attack I get from the Aftermath (especially if you pick hard) and the purr of an Alnico Blackhawk without relying on the compressed nature of that pickup. As a result, you can effectively use your right hand/strength of your picking as a gain control!





Might pick these Jugs up on my birthday solely from this knowledge. With all the awesome gear that exists nowadays, it's really easy to hide behind it all and get whatever sound you want based on your gear and not your playing. I love the fact that your picking hand will have more of a say in the dynamics with these pickups...breathes some serious life into the electric guitar. Well done, Misha!


----------



## MF_Kitten

How is the high end presence in these compared to the Aftermaths? Those are kinda known for the smoother high end with more of a high mid-low treble (is that even a thing?) focus instead. It's something I noticed in the Painkiller and the DiMarzio CrunchLab pickups as well, if that rings a bell.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Thethethethe heavy lead demo is from the early Juggernaut demo! It also features my favourite riff from the song, which is really cool.


----------



## Scrubface05

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Thethethethe heavy lead demo is from the early Juggernaut demo! It also features my favourite riff from the song, which is really cool.



Here you go


----------



## bulb

MF_Kitten said:


> How is the high end presence in these compared to the Aftermaths? Those are kinda known for the smoother high end with more of a high mid-low treble (is that even a thing?) focus instead. It's something I noticed in the Painkiller and the DiMarzio CrunchLab pickups as well, if that rings a bell.



One of my qualms with the Aftermaths was that the top end was a bit tinny and shrill, it made it so that playing leads on the bridge pickup was not a very flattering sound and it made the strings sound thin.
This is one of the main things we tackled when designing the Juggernaut. We kept the pickup bright, but shifted the focus to high mids instead of plain highs so that it would never get shrill, but it would be bright in a pleasing way.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Scrubface05 said:


> Here you go




Oh right it was from Füf after all!


----------



## MobiusR

so FUF being used?


----------



## crg123

I love Fuf, but if I recall correctly parts of that song were taken and put into another song on Periphery I. I could be wrong though. I really do hope it gets used though.


----------



## bulb

crg123 said:


> I love Fuf, but if I recall correctly parts of that song were taken and put into another song on Periphery I. I could be wrong though. I really do hope it gets used though.



Nah nothing like that happened, it's still its own thing and it may or may not get used for Juggernaut, gotta see if it still makes the cut!
If not, I will put it on my solo album, so you guys will get it one way or another.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'm going to ask the dumb question, but are there plans for an 8-string set of these pickups? They sound kickass and I might just buy them when I have the money and stick them in my EBMM JP70.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://ask.fm/MishaPeriphery/answer/72928587499



> *Will they be developing an 8 string set of Jugg pickups eventually? I have an 8 string I'd like to put them in, but they're only in 6 and 7 string models*
> 
> Yeah, we just spent a lot of time tweaking the 6 and 7 models first since we actually use those live, and the 8 string design is tricky. We want to make sure the 8 strings are at the same level as the 6 and 7 before we put those out!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Will they be developing an 8 string set of Jugg pickups eventually? I have an 8 string I&#39;d like to put them in, but they&#39;re only in 6 and 7 string models | ask.fm/MishaPeriphery



All right, thanks for the answer. I don't have my eye everywhere like I know other folks do. Really appreciate it.


----------



## bulb

Just got a ton of these today:






Dunlop Pitch White Picks (.88mm)
So good, and now with color! Gonna be throwing these out into the crowd every night on the headliner!


----------



## Cynic

i'll give you a nickel for one


----------



## bulb

Just be good at catching and you can has for free!


----------



## donray1527

Just thought i'd throw in how awesome the periphery instagram accounts are. lol


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> Just be good at catching and you can has for free!



only if you are the one pitching


----------



## bulb

*mod edit: we've covered this before, please keep the marketing materials to the Dealers section *


----------



## toiletstand

i love the dark turn(i dont know if i should even call it that) the song takes towards the end. its just great song writing.


----------



## isispelican

looks like jake also has a signature pickup and possibly ibanez signature too?
Titan

"Jake Bowen is one of the new generation of guitarists on the cutting edge of progressive rock, and the Titan Neck and Bridge Model pickups were developed for his new signature guitar by Ibanez. "


----------



## Zalbu

isispelican said:


> looks like jake also has a signature pickup and possibly ibanez signature too?
> Titan
> 
> "Jake Bowen is one of the new generation of guitarists on the cutting edge of progressive rock, and the Titan Neck and Bridge Model pickups were developed for his new signature guitar by Ibanez. "


He has a LACS Ibanez called Titan, but he had Aftermaths in it the last time I checked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zalbu said:


> He has a LACS Ibanez called Titan, but he had Aftermaths in it the last time I checked.



And this new one won't. 

But yeah, a classy Ibanez signature and some new pickups? Count me in. I was looking at the Illuminators, but now this bring some new choices to the table.


----------



## skisgaar

Zalbu said:


> He has a LACS Ibanez called Titan, but he had Aftermaths in it the last time I checked.



Yeah, he swapped them out for Di's a few months after getting the guitar.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Please, DEAR GOD. Be a Titan Signature, I will buy that in a ....ing instant.


----------



## Beeftron

Titan

What is this...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Scroll up.


----------



## Beeftron

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Scroll up.



my bad.... haha


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

John Petrucci and Jake Bowen - YouTube

New video from Dimarzio showcasing Jake's new pups and guitar! Also featuring some Petrucci


----------



## Watty

Chalk up one more "If they release it, consider it bought" for me on his sig guitar. (Provided it's the bound model with the reverse HS)


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

I had no idea Petrucci was Jake's uncle.


----------



## Zalbu

Man, all it takes now is for Mark to get a signature set. It's nice to see that Jake is getting the attention he deserves but Mark is still my #1 mancrush.

I'd also kill for a Titan but I really don't need more guitars with floating trems on them, Jake blocks his so it feels almost a bit silly to buy a signature guitar that's not blocked. But it wouldn't be his signature if it had a different bridge and it's not like Ibanez can block them all by hand before sending them out...


----------



## Khoi

Zalbu said:


> Man, all it takes now is for Mark to get a signature set. It's nice to see that Jake is getting the attention he deserves but Mark is still my #1 mancrush.
> 
> I'd also kill for a Titan but I really don't need more guitars with floating trems on them, Jake blocks his so it feels almost a bit silly to buy a signature guitar that's not blocked. But it wouldn't be his signature if it had a different bridge and it's not like Ibanez can block them all by hand before sending them out...



Just get a Tremol-No. Problem solved.


----------



## Scrubface05

Like Zalbu said..if Mraky got some sig pickups I'd probably take them in a heartbeat. He goes for the exact same type of sound/tone that I do. 

I was stoked when i had my online lesson with him and he couldn't stop talking about my RR5/his Randy Rhoads influence lol


----------



## Zalbu

Khoi said:


> Just get a Tremol-No. Problem solved.


I've wanted to get one for my Ibanez RG1570Z but they don't work on Edge Zeros as far as I can tell. Jake said that Ibanez did the wood block method on his LACS.


----------



## MobiusR

Looks like its a new Ibby sig! 

Sick jam though


----------



## MobiusR

Anyone else notice Petrucci hella watching Jake's hand? So dope


----------



## Jonathan20022

MobiusR said:


> Looks like its a new Ibby sig!
> 
> Sick jam though




If anyone's wondering, the jam at the end is called "Dreamless" by Jake. It's from his Electronic Project. The first thing they play I have no clue what it is haha.


----------



## Cloudy

MobiusR said:


> Looks like its a new Ibby sig!
> 
> Sick jam though





Sick jam indeed, killer ibby.


----------



## Hybrid138

I really wanted to see Jake shred it up


----------



## bulb

Ragnarok Live Music Video


----------



## toothbrush

Hella sick video, Misha! 

This is a monster of a song.


----------



## Tang

Mrak showing us how to play the middle section of Ji.


----------



## Zalbu

https://twitter.com/SPENCIPHERY/status/385825688521285633

JESUS CHRIST IT'S HAPPENING

Though, I'm still wondering what the hell happened to that Florence and The Machine cover album Sumerian was going to release...


----------



## isispelican

oh yeah baby


----------



## anomynous

Zalbu said:


> https://twitter.com/SPENCIPHERY/status/385825688521285633
> 
> JESUS CHRIST IT'S HAPPENING
> 
> Though, I'm still wondering what the hell happened to that Florence and The Machine cover album Sumerian was going to release...



it's probably in the same place as that Sumerian All Stars album


----------



## Hybrid138

If you practice FAPstinence, you'll have to face the juggerNUT!


----------



## hippest_protist

Anybody have a timeline on the Juggs? I know they're available for purchase, just lookin to see when people are gonna start getting and reviewing them


----------



## DVRP

ermahgerd


----------



## Khoi

dat downpick


----------



## Khoi

hippest_protist said:


> Anybody have a timeline on the Juggs? I know they're available for purchase, just lookin to see when people are gonna start getting and reviewing them



Usually takes about 2 weeks when ordering through the Axe Palace which I'm sure a lot of people are ordering from.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

It's official, Periphery has 5 guitarists.


----------



## Dayviewer

But, that's from the Mothership? http://snd.sc/1fQ6bRE < check the second half of this.
So I guess Spencer means they are recording Mothership right now or is he turning this song over to Periphery?


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Dayviewer said:


> But, that's from the Mothership? Feed the Ground chorus sample by ThoSe FucKing HoRses on SoundCloud - Hear the world < check the second half of this.
> So I guess Spencer means they are recording Mothership right now or is he turning this song over to Periphery?



It's the uploader who got it wrong.


----------



## Dayviewer

Yea it just confused me along with the tweet Spencer sent out saying new Periphery jams instead of saying Mothership 
Oh well, looking forward to this!


----------



## Zalbu

Oh come on, even Spencer is a better guitarist than I am...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Goddammit my Mushok GAS is getting worse and worse every day.


----------



## Hubbas

thall


----------



## jjfiegel

Slunk Dragon said:


> It's official, Periphery has 5 guitarists.



If I recall correctly, Spencer wrote most of Facepalm Mute.


----------



## DVRP

jjfiegel said:


> If I recall correctly, Spencer wrote most of Facepalm Mute.



He's got the original version on his soundcloud


----------



## Draceius




----------



## Kroaton

Faceplamlm mlute - Spencer's original demo version.


----------



## lawizeg

Love the original version's tuning, and the song is one of my favorites. I was so oddly proud when I learned he wrote that song.


----------



## isispelican

Possible Nolly signature bass ? I guess its Periphery-year!
https://www.facebook.com/adam.getgood/posts/10100531675561945


----------



## Zalbu

Well, if somebody deserves a signature instrument, it's him.


----------



## lawizeg

May I remind ye gentlemen of the Vik Duality 7 

That looks amazing though. Dingwall makes me want to play bass...kinda


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

isispelican said:


> Possible Nolly signature bass ? I guess its Periphery-year!
> https://www.facebook.com/adam.getgood/posts/10100531675561945



Please let this be a similar price to the Combustion...

...Still won't be able to afford it, but .....


----------



## Veldar

Zalbu said:


> Well, if somebody deserves a signature instrument, it's him.



I don't know man, Nolly doesn't seem like that big a deal in the bass world.


----------



## Lianoroto

Veldar said:


> I don't know man, Nolly doesn't seem like that big a deal in the bass world.



And yet, I hadn't heard about Dingwall before he raved about his, which is making me seriously consider getting one when I have the money for it.

I think Nolly has the right reach in the musical world for getting a custom instrument. At least with the "right" crowd, I would think.


----------



## Veldar

Lianoroto said:


> And yet, I hadn't heard about Dingwall before he raved about his, which is making me seriously consider getting one when I have the money for it.
> 
> I think Nolly has the right reach in the musical world for getting a custom instrument. At least with the "right" crowd, I would think.


 
I've known about Dingwall basses from magazines, but after cheacking their roster of artists on their website I guess your right, they have a massive hole for metal bassists.


----------



## brutalwizard

So whats the story with last ten seconds of life getting on this tour? 


Never seen anyone in periphery ever mention digging/knowing/producing them.

Guess it is an outerloop management thing.


----------



## wankerness

isispelican said:


> Possible Nolly signature bass ? I guess its Periphery-year!
> https://www.facebook.com/adam.getgood/posts/10100531675561945



That design is awesome.


----------



## Tommy

All the sig stuff Misha, Nolly, and Jake are awesome but I'm a lot more interested in sig pick ups for Mark. I was thinking about throwing a Dominion Neck and D Activator Bridge in my JPX like what Mark did to his silverbusrt JPX. Now I think I'm just gonna wait to see what unfolds.


----------



## Joh

Tommy said:


> All the sig stuff Misha, Nolly, and Jake are awesome but I'm a lot more interested in sig pick ups for Mark. I was thinking about throwing a Dominion Neck and D Activator Bridge in my JPX like what Mark did to his silverbusrt JPX. Now I think I'm just gonna wait to see what unfolds.



Let's not the forget his D-Activator was modified and as such is likely quite a bit different from a stock one. The matching Dominion bridge get's closer to the sound of Mark's style more so than a D-Activator IMO.


----------



## anomynous

So the first date of the headliner was last night, anybody go, know what the set was, etc?


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> So whats the story with last ten seconds of life getting on this tour?
> 
> 
> Never seen anyone in periphery ever mention digging/knowing/producing them.
> 
> Guess it is an outerloop management thing.




With DLC/12FN having visa delays with the gov't shutdown, we needed someone to fill their spots fast, so outerloop got that setup super fast, I think they had like a day's notice haha!


----------



## Ralyks

How long of a delay with the Aussie fellows have? Love me DLC, and happy about the chance to see 12FN stateside as well.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

anomynous said:


> So the first date of the headliner was last night, anybody go, know what the set was, etc?



Here is a vid



and some guy said that the setlist is:

Muramasa 
Ragnarok 
Ji 
Scarlet 
Have a Blast 
Jetpacks Was Yes! 
Insomnia 
Luck as&#65279; a Constant 
The Gods Must Be Crazy! 
New Groove 
Facepalm Mute 
Make Total Destroy 
Masamune 
----Encore---- 
Icarus Lives!

But I don't know how accurate that is...


----------



## Ralyks

Nice setlist. If it had Racecar, woulda been damn near perfect. Is that song being retired or just not in the setlist for the time being?


----------



## Khoi

Ralyks said:


> Nice setlist. If it had Racecar, woulda been damn near perfect. Is that song being retired or just not in the setlist for the time being?



I think it's more of they want to fit in more new material, and I feel like Racecar would just take up so much of their set list that they wouldn't be able to play as many songs and keep a good ratio of newld


----------



## anomynous

dat set



Even though New Groove in the middle is weird


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Lol I feel like when having only two albums out, they really can't have a bad headlining setlists. Like, how many "not that good" songs do they even have?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Last night was so awesome. The set was fantastic and I got to shoot photos  I was the guy in the plaid shirt if anybody saw what the photographers looked like. I will put some shots up later.



Captain Butterscotch said:


> Muramasa
> Ragnarok
> Ji
> Scarlet
> Have a Blast
> Jetpacks Was Yes!
> Insomnia
> Luck as&#65279; a Constant
> The Gods Must Be Crazy!
> New Groove
> Facepalm Mute
> Make Total Destroy
> Masamune
> ----Encore----
> Icarus Lives!
> 
> But I don't know how accurate that is...



100% correct


----------



## MetalBuddah

Here is a shot of our own Nolly! (thought that I would just put this in its own post)


----------



## Cynic

MetalBuddah said:


> Here is a shot of our own Nolly! (thought that I would just put this in its own post)



damn, that's one mean face.


----------



## AuroraTide

Slightly off topic but DLC posted on Facebook that their visas are in!


----------



## MetalBuddah

If you guys want to see some shots from last night....here you go!

Born of Osiris is up on my page too.


----------



## turenkodenis

Some Ji live video???? please!!!!


----------



## Mayhew

Anybody know what guitars they were using for Ji?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Misha was most likely using his Jackson B8.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## kylendm

I'm pretty sure someone died during MAKE TOTAL DESTROY in that video. That looked insane lol.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

MetalBuddah said:


> Here is a shot of our own Nolly! (thought that I would just put this in its own post)



just realized i follow you on Instagram, totally unrelated to the forum though. i wonder how we ran into each other on there. My instagram username is whatupitsjoe


----------



## kamello

good to see that Misha still gives some love to his Daemoness  , from his collection that one is by far my favourite along with the new Jackson sixer.
Good pics Buddah


----------



## Fat-Elf

Does anyone know does All In merch (All In Merchandise: Periphery) ship to Europe? At least their site says something about international shipping but I remember Periphery having a different merch site for Europe.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Mayhew said:


> Anybody know what guitars they were using for Ji?



Misha on the B8
Jake on his LACS RG2228
Mark on the Dell'Isola


----------



## downburst82

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Here is a vid
> 
> 
> 
> and some guy said that the setlist is:
> 
> Muramasa
> Ragnarok
> Ji
> Scarlet
> Have a Blast
> Jetpacks Was Yes!
> Insomnia
> Luck as&#65279; a Constant
> The Gods Must Be Crazy!
> New Groove
> Facepalm Mute
> Make Total Destroy
> Masamune
> ----Encore----
> Icarus Lives!
> 
> But I don't know how accurate that is...




They are playing INSOMNIA!! thats AWESOME! I know Misha had said before they had tried playing it but it never worked right in the live setting or something like that iirc

It was the first Periphery song I heard and it blew my mind so its awesome they will be playing it on there first tour to Vancouver 

*edit* watching the live video from baltimore..not seeing insomnia yet...hmmm


----------



## JEngelking

downburst82 said:


> They are playing INSOMNIA!! thats AWESOME! I know Misha had said before they had tried playing it but it never worked right in the live setting or something like that iirc
> 
> It was the first Periphery song I heard and it blew my mind so its awesome they will be playing it on there first tour to Vancouver
> 
> *edit* watching the live video from baltimore..not seeing insomnia yet...hmmm



At 13:00 there's a message saying the uploader wasn't able to film a few songs, Insomnia being one of them.


----------



## downburst82

JEngelking said:


> At 13:00 there's a message saying the uploader wasn't able to film a few songs, Insomnia being one of them.



ya just saw that ...I was scanning around tring to find it.should have just watched it straight would have figured it out sooner


----------



## MetalBuddah

Insomnia was incredible.


----------



## Scrubface05

Ordered my set of Juggernauts the day they were released (well, order was in before they were officially for sale)
Should've been here yesterday. Now the tracking is invalid and nobody has any record a package even existed.
ARE YOU ....ING KIDDING ME?
Gonna have to put in a claim and wait ANOTHER month for my pickups


----------



## Jonathan20022

Scrubface05 said:


> Ordered my set of Juggernauts the day they were released (well, order was in before they were officially for sale)
> Should've been here yesterday. Now the tracking is invalid and nobody has any record a package even existed.
> ARE YOU ....ING KIDDING ME?
> Gonna have to put in a claim and wait ANOTHER month for my pickups



Just calm down, if it really is lost in transit which you have to understand with how incompetent the people handling your packages are, happens.

It's either just a tracking error, or what I mentioned above. Either way, whichever place you ordered from should in fact take care of you.


----------



## Scrubface05

I know they will, and I'm not worried 
I called the post office 3x, no answer (waited 10-15 mins each time before hanging up)
Called the USPS CS line, the guy had no idea what happened to it and I figured I should go to the annex in case it got put in the wrong hamper when going out.
Annex had absolutely nothing on record to my address or correlated with my tracking number. 
I'm calling GA today and letting them know what happened, I'm sure Gary and those guys will take care of me but it's just a shame. I was hoping to get them earlyish and post a video review before a lot of other people get theirs lol.
I can't even put a claim in through the USPS because the tracking number is invalid now haha


----------



## toiletstand

might be a day late! hope it works out dude.


----------



## bulb

Scrubface05 said:


> Ordered my set of Juggernauts the day they were released (well, order was in before they were officially for sale)
> Should've been here yesterday. Now the tracking is invalid and nobody has any record a package even existed.
> ARE YOU ....ING KIDDING ME?
> Gonna have to put in a claim and wait ANOTHER month for my pickups



Damn dude, really sorry to hear that. USPS is shot. I have had my fair share of bad luck with them, I wonder if the shutdown is exacerbating their issues?


----------



## darren

The shutdown could definitely be screwing up customs clearance.


----------



## Khoi

Super bummed you guys decided to come to St. Pete on a Tuesday... had class all day so I couldn't make the trip down


----------



## ddtonfire

Anybody here going to the San Antonio show?


----------



## Hybrid138

Yes, I'll be there tomorrow!



ddtonfire said:


> Anybody here going to the San Antonio show?


----------



## ddtonfire

Sweet, if it's not too rainy, I'll be driving up from Corpus!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

ddtonfire said:


> Anybody here going to the San Antonio show?



I


----------



## Scrubface05

bulb said:


> Damn dude, really sorry to hear that. USPS is shot. I have had my fair share of bad luck with them, I wonder if the shutdown is exacerbating their issues?



I got them a few days late after a lot of confusion on the USPS end. Putting them in as soon as my push/pull pot comes in.. I hope the goldish look of the Tyger doesn't look too bad in my JP haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Scrubface05 said:


> I got them a few days late after a lot of confusion on the USPS end. Putting them in as soon as my push/pull pot comes in.. I hope the goldish look of the Tyger doesn't look too bad in my JP haha.



I had a similar situation with USPS. My RGA121 was lost in transit because after some investigation, the person working the register didn't scan the item to have tracking. So they left it at just delivery confirmation even though the other party paid for tracking. It was lost for 5 days, and arrived 8 days after it was shipped.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

So I went to the San Antonio show last night and all the bands were killer! 

Kinda disappointed they didn't play Insomnia though  Why is that?


----------



## brutalwizard

any one know Boo's set on the periphery headliner??


----------



## ddtonfire

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> So I went to the San Antonio show last night and all the bands were killer!
> 
> Kinda disappointed they didn't play Insomnia though  Why is that?



Yeah the crowd went pretty crazy for BoO! I'm guessing Periphery are alternating between Insomnia and Icarus Lives for an encore?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

ddtonfire said:


> Yeah the crowd went pretty crazy for BoO! I'm guessing Periphery are alternating between Insomnia and Icarus Lives for an encore?



That would make sense, but the list a page or two back said that Insomnia was right between Jetpacks and Luck as a Constant with Icarus as the encore


----------



## Hybrid138

I wonder if Misha is ok after that stage dive fall last night? That looked bad but he seemed ok.


----------



## ddtonfire

Oh yeah I forgot about that. He recovered pretty quickly, though. You okay Misha?


----------



## anomynous

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> That would make sense, but the list a page or two back said that Insomnia was right between Jetpacks and Luck as a Constant with Icarus as the encore


That set was from when DLC & TFN weren't on the tour yet due to visa issues, so it makes sense that they would have added some extra songs to make up for half the lineup missing


----------



## bulb

Hybrid138 said:


> I wonder if Misha is ok after that stage dive fall last night? That looked bad but he seemed ok.



Yeah haha, although I overshot the crowd and landed kinda close to the pit, but my fall was broken enough to where I didn't hurt a thing. At least they caught me tonight hehe.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## allthatjazz

Just like the titles says, what was the first song or experience you had with Periphery? 

Mine was actually listening to the old Bulb demo for Zyglrox. My friend had showed me a video for it, and I just remember hearing it and being blown away. Up to that point I thought Metallica was technical


----------



## Tyler

I heard the instrumental of Ow My Feelings over some video of clips from Leon the Professional and was mind blown


----------



## allthatjazz

Oh nice. I love that song, so groovy


----------



## russmuller

A buddy of mine is longtime friends with Alex Bois and has played in a band with Misha. He first showed me a video of Zyglrox and I couldn't stand it. Technically it was impressive, but not my cup of tea. Then the next year, I went to see AAL but their van broke down and they couldn't play. Periphery was also on the tour, in fact I think it was Spencer's first tour with them, but Spence was sick so they played an instrumental set. They kicked so much ass live that I was completely won over.


----------



## downburst82

I downloaded the first album the week it was released, I had never listened to them at all and just downloaded it on a whim...first song.. Insomnia, I was blown away!!

Just got to see them for the first time on wednesday, such an awesome show! and they played insomnia which made my year!


----------



## DXL

I just heard Make Total Destroy on the radio one day


----------



## setsuna7

BULB. from this very forum


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Article in guitar world on periphery. Sounded like something I would like so I looked it up. Was major disappoint.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Jetpacks was the first song I heard. It was the instrumental. Looked into them and liked them. Totally worth it, in my opinion. Very much one of my favorite "band" bands.


----------



## bulb

russmuller said:


> A buddy of mine is longtime friends with Alex Bois and has played in a band with Misha. He first showed me a video of Zyglrox and I couldn't stand it. Technically it was impressive, but not my cup of tea. Then the next year, I went to see AAL but their van broke down and they couldn't play. Periphery was also on the tour, in fact I think it was Spencer's first tour with them, but Spence was sick so they played an instrumental set. They kicked so much ass live that I was completely won over.



Nice one dude, glad to hear it! Who is our mutual buddy?


----------



## DarkWolfXV

I heard Jetpacks Was Yes and turned it off halfway in the song. Then under pressure of this forum and "look how awesome Periffery is" I checked out the whole second album and forced myself to hear the whole thing. It was horrible. No Periphery since then.


----------



## Taylord

I saw them in 2011 at a really small venue in Lubbock, Tx on the Fair to Midland tour when Browne was filling in for Jake. Fair to Midland and Scale the Summit dropped off the show, so Periph played an extended set. They were all really nice and blew my friends and I away with the show they put on. Been a fan boy ever since haha. 

And they took a picture of some of my friends playing soul caliber at their merch table too haha.


----------



## JustMac

Racecar I think, what an unbelievable song. The first Periphery album is a real rare one, in that literally every song is killer and no filler. The second record is still great but I think didn't achieve that (the chorus in Ji springs to mind, ruined the whole song). What is it with Sponce's All Time Low-influenced choruses killing otherwise great tunes??!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Being an older fart type, first experience was here on SS.org. I like em though, good songs and playing.


----------



## bulb

JustMac said:


> Racecar I think, what an unbelievable song. The first Periphery album is a real rare one, in that literally every song is killer and no filler. The second record is still great but I think didn't achieve that (the chorus in Ji springs to mind, ruined the whole song). What is it with Sponce's All Time Low-influenced choruses killing otherwise great tunes??!!



Haha just goes to show how different tastes can be, because that's one of my favorite choruses ever written for one of our songs!


----------



## Nile

Was playing MW2 clicking random music videos, saw the one for Icarus Lives with the water drops on the camera and I thought it would be cool. Great playing and everything, like it but not enough to be labeled a fan. Fan of the people in the band, sure. 

Although Scarlet I like a lot.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Friend of mine showed me a demo of Insomnia on Myspace a few weeks before the first album dropped. Once he got the album, it was all we jammed to in his car that summer  

And yeah, been hooked ever since


----------



## Joose

"Light"

Still one of the absolute best Periphery songs to date. 

Then the version with Spencer came out, and i still remember saying to someone, "this dude's gonna be good". 

See you tonight, Misha! I hope. I cannot miss this show.


----------



## Kullerbytta

Watching Monsters of Hi-gain and when I heard Bulb playing a clean part with delay I had to look him up and the first song I came over was Buttersnips. Thought it sounded cool and it kind of reminded me of the first 10 (or so) seconds of Keith Merrow's 'Cosmogenesis' which is one of my favorite songs. 

I like Periphery much more without the vocals though. I don't think it's got anything to do with me not liking the vocalist... Rather I seem to like instrumental music more.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Youtube'd Engl invader demos and found some brown dude playing a EBMM on a video with like 5k views


----------



## kamello

friend of mine showed me Icarus, I liked it, but couldn't recall the band name a few days after that, at the time I just joined SSO and saw Periphery named everywhere every day, I looked it up on youtube and the first video to pop up was Icarus  
I didn't liked the rest of it too much (I recall digging a lot Light, New Materials, Ow my feelings...and that's it) but then I looked up for MIsha's solo things/sideprojects/etc. and I loved 'em (OMNOM, Haunted shores and his melodic solo stuff)

also, I knew that they were related the djuntz scene since I was addicted to TesseracT


----------



## Andromalia

I actually got to discover them here. 
Periphery isn't really my kind of thing nor is "djent" in general, but it enlarged my musical culture, which is always good.


----------



## coreysMonster

I first heard of bulb, heard some of his demos, saw him post around here, then eventually heard of this whole "djent" thing and Periphery, Uneven Structure and TesseracT while looking for information on 8-string guitars. Pretty sure the first song I heard was when somebody posted an old Icarus Lives track with a different singer.


----------



## heregoesnothing

Metal Gear Solid


----------



## gorthul

My first contact was the Scarlet video Sumerian Records put on Youtube when they were promoting the second album.
Instantly fell in love. <3


----------



## Tyson

Heard the Casey Icarus Lives! demo on YouTube probably 5 years ago. Couldn't get into it. Didn't like his instrumental stuff either. But after a while I grew to really appreciate instrumental music and from there started listening to his stuff more and more.


----------



## isispelican

Icarus Lives with Casey, totally blew me away!


----------



## coffinwisdom

this whole album still sounds weird to me with vocals


----------



## Michael T

Went to see a DevilDriver show a few years back.
Didnt have a clue who any of the other bands were. Really didnt get a chance to really enjoy them either because there were a group of straight edge kids doing their Kung Fu crap dance and was too busy keeping my girlfriend from being hit by flying dumbasses. 

Then DevilDriver took the stage and all the scene kids left so .......but the DevilDriver set was killer, only about 30 or so of us old fogies there to watch them.

I did get to chat a little with a few Periphery members at the merch table.....when they weren't on their laptop ( probably on SSO talking about gear/music) Cool guys I just didnt have a clue who they were until I joined here.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I was surfing for Engl Invader demos on YouTube (I had massive GAS for those amps at that time). Came across this weird guy playing his own tune on a nice looking Ibanez 



Started listening to his demos and soon learned he had this weird band. Remember listening to 3 tracks on their myspace page. I think it was Insomnia (my favorite song by them) and Light. Can't remember what the last one was 

Preordered the album. Got it. Listened to it exclusively the next couple of months. Have been a massive fan ever since


----------



## BusinessMan

The walk came up on pandora and it was heavy as hell


----------



## Dayviewer

Found out about them through a Ultimate Guitar album review from the debut that was featured on their homepage, saw the name and logo and it seemed like something cool for me to look up.
Icarus popped up and my jaw dropped when the riff kicked in with the drums, I think I never heard such low tunings before , loved the grooves and the vocal styles as well, I was HOOKED 
Got me into the whole progressive and 7/8 string scene too.
Saw them live 3 times now and are by for one of my favorites!


----------



## Opion

So we're talking about when we first heard of bulb/periphery?

Ahhh....I remember hearing All New Materials for the first time, followed by songs like Froggin Bullfish, Tiger, Totla Mad - all the classics. I was hooked from then on. I have to give credit to Misha, he spurred me to start considering writing songs of my own and formulating my own style and then giving me the courage to start building a recording rig  the rest as they say is history for me. Got to take a picture with him in Atlanta during the guitar-playing VIP meet-n-greet, was the last one to leave before I got a picture with him doing the confused-asian-tourist pose.

Also, a very fond memory comes to mind when I got to play super smash bros against Tom Murphy (and subsequently smashed him with Link). Super awesome fun


----------



## Esp Griffyn

On another forum entirely, probably about 10 years ago, hearing the guitar tracks on the Bulb soundcloud page. I think it was soundcloud... 

How time flies.


----------



## Eptaceros

It was probably '06 or '07 when Misha started posting links to his soundcloud clips on the SMN forums, I was hooked from the very beginning. I remember hearing songs like There Is A Wocket In My Pocket thinking, "damn...I've never heard anything like this before" (still haven't lol)

Then Misha would upload longer clips, fuller songs like Insomnia, Unleash the Pwnies, Froggin' Bullfish, and I was always floored by how much better everything sounded musically and production-wise, at such a staggering rate, too. Huge inspiration.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I noticed their name for a Protest the Hero concert I was going to and Youtubed them. Heard Icarus Lives! and it didn't do anything for me. Went to the show...they stole the show  the most fun live band I've ever seen. Started listening to them more and more after that...2 years later I've got 2 7s, an 8, and way too much money spent on band t-shirts


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I stumbled upon Bulb's facebook site through another friend's playlist, heard inertia and Icarus lives and kinda had a "oh my god where has this music been all my life" moment. Same as you guys from that point, the internet stalking was swift and hard.


----------



## guitarmanchu

I remember looking up John Petrucci on Grooveshark, and this strange song Erised by Periphery came up. Never heard of them, but if Petrucci was on it I figured it couldn't be shyte, so I gave it a listen and it blew me away. Immediately listened to PII and after about three songs I went to iTunes and bought everything I could find and haven't looked back. LOL.


----------



## Cynic

2008, MySpace, Listen to: Icarus Lives!, history, etc.


----------



## Zalbu

A guy in an IRC channel I frequent were (and is) talking about Bulb and Periphery constantly so I checked it out. I was not feeling it at the start, but it grew on me quickly. I really wish that I had found out about it earlier, it was probably sometime last year, because finding out about Periphery and modern prog metal in general really re-ignited my motivation to practice guitar more seriously again.


----------



## allthatjazz

Hey everyone! I made a Periphery Fan Group on Facebook, as the only other one I could find was fans in Portugal, so I wanted to make one for everywhere! You can join here, https://www.facebook.com/groups/peripherywasyes/ I'm trying to make this a big thing guys (and girls) and I need your help!


----------



## gunch

Actually for me it went

Sikth on pandora > Sikth videos on youtube > Nolly's covers > Bulb's early vids with his schecter and spector and shit 







This was 2008-2009 I believe.


----------



## Tang

I remember bulb posting demos on the petrucci forums..


----------



## Matthew

I did a YouTube search after seeing the band name around here and clicked on Icarus Lives. I was pretty disappointed, but I liked the way it grooved. I listened to Froggin' Bullfish a few times and enjoyed the guitars. Then I started to get over my dislike of metal vocalists screaming all the time, so I was listening to more and more Periphery. Jetpacks and All New Materials were my favorites, then I heard Jetpacks 2.0 sometime in the spring. It ended up being on repeat while I as driving pretty much all summer. I haven't listened to the P2 tracks before Erised much and Racecar is my current go-to Periphery song. I still can't get over Jetpacks 2.0. Dem feels, yo.


----------



## Chuck

Randomly came across a guitar cover for one of their songs(can't remember now) and thought how interesting it was from a guitar standpoint. I eventually forgot about them and a month or two later stumbled across P1 on iTunes and bought it. This was mid-late 2011 so I was a bit late to the party.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

A buddy of mine gave me the Bulb demos in 2006. I remember The Walk kicking my ass. I lost the files when I moved to Europe in 2007, and out of sight out of mind. In ~2011 I had a "whatever happened that dude" moment, did some searching, and found he formed Periphery. They've been at the top of my playlist since.


----------



## elnyrb10

Cynic said:


> 2008, MySpace, Listen to: Icarus Lives!, history, etc.



that is literally the exact same as me. that and i was getting into animals really hard then i heard this guy name bulb helped write it and produced it so i thought i would like his stuff, turns out they are one of my favorite bands of all time. weird right?


----------



## metal_sam14

I signed up here around 2008 and I saw heaps of threads about Bulb, which got me onto his youtube channel/soundclick, since then I have pre-ordered every Periphery release and they remain on of my all time favourite bands.


----------



## nicktao

I first discovered Bulb years ago, way way back before periphery. I was originally looking for a good amp modeler, and came across the first axe fx, I listened to a few of the demos and came across Press Enter.

I loved it and looked for more but I wasn't into metal at all back then so it turned me off.
A few years ago I got into AAL/heavier music and wondered what ever happened to that guy? 
Sure enough I looked him up, downloaded his whole soundclick and listened to it on my way to India. 
I was hooked from then on.
I get nostalgic when I listen to it.


----------



## 3074326

I remember Misha posting the song NTL from his Soundclick on Musicianforums.com/MXTabs.net way back in the day. Pretty sure he let me add him on MSN Messenger or AIM and gave me recording tips. I got a POD because he was using one. Been a big fan ever since I heard that song. I still listen to it, it's so ....ing heavy.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Started listening to Periphery in 2010 when they released their music video for Icarus. Totally fell into their catalogue and have been a fan ever since. That whole scene kind of inspired me to try home recording and really building my chops. 

What are some songs that have grown on you guys? I wasn't a huge fan of Ji when I first heard it but now I just love it! That rhythm solo in the middle is just the bees knees lol.


----------



## allthatjazz

QuantumCybin said:


> What are some songs that have grown on you guys? I wasn't a huge fan of Ji when I first heard it but now I just love it! That rhythm solo in the middle is just the bees knees lol.



Actually, Ragnarok took me a while to really get into. I didn't really like it too much, until I actually sat through and listened to the whole thing 
Now it's one of my favorites from them (dat riff at 1:49 doe...)


----------



## avinu

I discovered Bulb through Animals As Leaders, which I discovered on Circa Survive's Myspace page. I think AAL was on their top friends list. Honestly it was a shock because CS is so different from AAL in every aspect but hey great minds think alike right?


----------



## brutalwizard

Saw them in salt lake on the recent headlining tour. Dillenger's old lead production manager/stagehand works for them now. A really neat dude that T-rone is.

Cool setlist. Was front row on the jake/mark side. They play a stage only barely bigger then what i am used to in idaho to about 250 people which i wasn't expecting.

Dead letters circus has The coolest LOOKing vocalist i have ever seen. A giant dude with really symmetrical neat tattoos. 

Born of osiris came to The chariot show here in idaho the day before and i got to talk to them. We basically drove up with them side by side for over 200 miles to salt lake. follow the signs sweeps were kinda loose, but they played awesomely.

12 foot ninja killed it. 

Also got to meet travis montgomery of threat signal (kirkpetrucci on youtube) who i saw randomly at the end of the night.



Also, heard chocolate flobs on myspace and never got back into periphery until there first tour with AAL, VOM, and circle of contempt. Started preparing myself for that show and fell in love with the material in 2008-2009?


----------



## isispelican




----------



## wannabguitarist

Next Please was one of my favorite songs way back in like 2008/2009. Still trying to learn it but my ear sucks:


Then I heard this and was sold:


I've been a bit of a fanboy ever since


----------



## illimmigrant

I ran into Misha's soundclick page back in late '05, early '06 while looking for sites where people could post their own recordings, as I was getting interested in the subject then. I thought he had some weird ass tunes, but remember thinking they were pretty cool and different. It's been great following his progression and the band's ever since.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

When did Misha start putting his clips up on the net? At the time he was posting on musiciansforum, the forum for the mxtabs website, he was cross-posting his music on the Petrucci forum. This must have been around 2004, maybe even 2003, as I'm sure I knew of his existence (though only as the screenname "Bulb") before I signed up here, and I joined this site in 2005.


----------



## JEngelking

Just got back from the Periphery show- holy hell that was amazing.


----------



## ScottyB724

The sound guy at Mojoe's sucks so bad. I feel bad for you guys having to deal with that haha, but the set turned out great! So happy to see Insomnia live... oh yes.


----------



## brutalwizard

ScottyB724 said:


> The sound guy at Mojoe's sucks so bad. I feel bad for you guys having to deal with that haha, but the set turned out great! So happy to see Insomnia live... oh yes.



They have their own sound guy on tour. And boo/DLC/12FN also have one for their sets. So what happened?


----------



## ScottyB724

brutalwizard said:


> They have their own sound guy on tour. And boo/DLC/12FN also have one for their sets. So what happened?



Hmm well now I feel dumb lol, but there just seemed to be confusion and/or miscommunication between the guy setting up and the guy at the soundboard, mics not working that kind of thing.
Also Misha's blue Jackson wasn't outputting anything at first and he seemed to have to switch that guitar out later in the set during a song.

All these problems were before the set though, so it was just a bit of a wait but I've been to too many shows to really be bothered by much so it was all good.


I was at the same venue 2 weeks ago for Scale The Summit and TesseracT and the PA sounded pretty much blown and it was cranked all the way. Sounded better last night thankfully.


----------



## Dropsonic

Is it ok for me to post a link to a Jetpacks was Yes solo cover here? Or should I do it in another more guitar cover oriented thread?


----------



## hk_golgatha

You guys got Insomnia? Jealous. We didn't get anything too special in Dallas. Just P2 stuff, Icarus and maybe Jetpacks.


----------



## lorguitarist

The other guitarist in my band told me about them when I joined them in 2009 and gave me a bunch of his recordings of them. Totally blown away with the grooves and the way the music was layered. I was instantly addicted and started watching all the videos I could. I remember thinking (and still do) wow, how the hell do they play that well, or even think of that stuff. 

Still a total fanboy. Probably gonna be getting a set of Misha's new BKP Juggernauts soon.


----------



## Opion

lorguitarist said:


> The other guitarist in my band told me about them when I joined them in 2009 and gave me a bunch of his recordings of them. Totally blown away with the grooves and the way the music was layered. I was instantly addicted and started watching all the videos I could. I remember thinking (and still do) wow, how the hell do they play that well, or even think of that stuff.
> 
> Still a total fanboy. Probably gonna be getting a set of Misha's new BKP Juggernauts soon.



Buttersnips, man. When I first heard songs like buttersnips, zyglrox and totla mad, I never had heard anything like it. Now there's a whole shit load of bands who are trying to capitalize on this new "djent" style and it's crazy seeing Periphery on top of it all. Periphery I totally changed how I viewed chord structures, voicing and rhythm structure.


----------



## caskettheclown

I found out about Bulb a day or two after I joined this site. Instantly loved it, then kind of burned out on guitar so a break was needed (not a long one mind you) and forgot about him. Next thing I know BOOM Periphery is out.

Always loved the music


----------



## toiletstand

ScottyB724 said:


> Hmm well now I feel dumb lol, but there just seemed to be confusion and/or miscommunication between the guy setting up and the guy at the soundboard, mics not working that kind of thing.
> Also Misha's blue Jackson wasn't outputting anything at first and he seemed to have to switch that guitar out later in the set during a song.
> 
> All these problems were before the set though, so it was just a bit of a wait but I've been to too many shows to really be bothered by much so it was all good.
> 
> 
> I was at the same venue 2 weeks ago for Scale The Summit and TesseracT and the PA sounded pretty much blown and it was cranked all the way. Sounded better last night thankfully.



who knows. were you up front? or maybe somewhere else? markides can only do so much with what he has to work with and even then he still does pretty good haha


----------



## bulb

toiletstand said:


> who knows. were you up front? or maybe somewhere else? markides can only do so much with what he has to work with and even then he still does pretty good haha



Markides does a fantastic job, but is always at the mercy of the room/pa. Unfortunately in those situations there is only so much you can do.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

bulb said:


> Markides does a fantastic job, but is always at the mercy of the room/pa. Unfortunately in those situations there is only so much you can do.



Misha, what year did you start putting your rough guitar tracks online on your soundclick? This was at the same time you were posting on the new defunct musciansforum website, and Petrucci forum. Was it 2003?


----------



## bulb

Esp Griffyn said:


> Misha, what year did you start putting your rough guitar tracks online on your soundclick? This was at the same time you were posting on the new defunct musciansforum website, and Petrucci forum. Was it 2003?



I think around that time! Was such a long time ago haha!


----------



## bulb

when you hear it...


----------



## AndruwX

bulb said:


> when you hear it...




I think the song is pretty cool to be honest...


----------



## Khoi

AndruwX said:


> I think the song is pretty cool to be honest...



except for the part when they completely rip-off of Icarus Lives!?


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## toiletstand

bulb said:


> Markides does a fantastic job, but is always at the mercy of the room/pa. Unfortunately in those situations there is only so much you can do.



yup. hes a good dude is super passionate about what he does and it always comes through in his work!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Neal Wakefield - Neal Wakefield - Progressive Metal Solo Guitarist :: Home Is it only me or what the ....'s up with the mixes on those excerpts? And tracking for that matter... 

E: Also just noticed that the songs are all in same tempo, that's weird. Anyway, sorry for the offtopic.

What's up with all the plagiating though? It's like people think that they'll get away with murder when there's no chance in hell for such thing when internet is around. I recall Misha being plagiated in the past as well, was some sort of Light ripoff.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats the first single off his solo album out in Decemeber. 

Not off to a good start.


----------



## TomTom8theworld

wow, nice way to steal periphery riffs/grooves aha. poor misha . like if you cry everytime.


----------



## Kroaton

Man, that riff would sound so much better in Ab....oh wait.


----------



## JosephAOI

I was also there at Mojoe's. Bummed I couldn't catch up with you dudes again but next time, I suppose! Was fvckin' awesome hearing Insomnia and The Gods Must Be Crazy!

I thought the sound was pretty good though. Not crystal clear perfect, but not bad. I was back by Alex and Jeff for most of the show though, so it would sound better there than right up in front of the speakers or between them.

But yeah, you guys played great! Definitely one of my favorite shows thus far!


----------



## Zalbu

I love how bored the keyboard player looks 

Also, what if he stole the Icarus riff on purpose to generate publicity for his album release? /tinfoil hat


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm really confused how this song got all they way through writing, recording, mixing, mastering, video recording and editing without someone pointing it out. The rest of the song is pretty good and full of original riffs that would have worked great at the start but he still choose to play a variation of a very well known song.


----------



## isispelican

stealing riffs is so damn annoying


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

drawnacrol said:


> The rest of the song is pretty good and *full of original riffs*



You don't know that.


----------



## anomynous

1:40 is pretty much Bombtrack by RATM


----------



## shpence

He is getting destroyed in the Comments section. Attack of the Periphery army! haha


----------



## Slunk Dragon

When even Keith Merrow's chiming in, it's going to be a thrashing.

Does this call for a "Periphery did it first" tee?


----------



## Zalbu

Instagram

Help
I can't breathe


----------



## crg123

^ OMG I'm dying over here lol. Misha's such a nut. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FvFrJZpkgA

He was ripping off misha since last year haha. People just never noticed until now haha.

I love his "About" on facebook:

"How would it have sounded if Joe Satriani had joined Dream Theater?

http://nealwakefield.com/"


----------



## JoeyBTL

Before you tear into them too much, let's not forget how big of a helloween fan Misha is 

Periphery / Helloween - Coincidence? - YouTube


----------



## Zalbu

JoeyBTL said:


> Before you tear into them too much, let's not forget how big of a helloween fan Misha is
> 
> Periphery / Helloween - Coincidence? - YouTube



Misha wrote Frak The Gods before that Helloween album was released, so I doubt he ripped them off unless he's a time traveler...


----------



## flavenstein

Zalbu said:


> Misha wrote Frak The Gods before that Helloween album was released, so I doubt he ripped them off unless he's a time traveler...



AHA! So then this means Misha went and ripped off future Neal Wakefield as well.

_*Guys, we got him.*_


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

ScottyB724 said:


> The sound guy at Mojoe's sucks so bad. I feel bad for you guys having to deal with that haha, but the set turned out great! So happy to see Insomnia live... oh yes.



I feel you on this. I wrote the following to my friend after the London concert with Devin and Messugah:



> I was pretty disappointed in the Periphery part. They hit the stage around 18.30. And the sound was absolute shit. I've seen them 3 times now, and the sound has been bad twice. The guys in the band famously go direct in; they don't use amps on stage. So it could be that. But the one time they did sound good, they sounded amazing. And that was a Swiss club (with Between the Buried and Me). So I was thinking maybe the PA was really what was at fault. They also hadn't done a proper sound check. So they spent the first 3 songs telling the sound guy what to do in their monitors



For more history, the 2x with bad sound they were in opening slots. At this point I'm fairly convinced they (don't ask who "they" is...the venue, maybe?) don't let openers use the full sound system. It sounds a bit nefarious, but I can't come up with a better idea. Also, I note the one time they were good was a Swiss club. I state that because I find most Swiss venues don't have the best sound systems. And that probably has an effect going direct to the PA.


----------



## Antiproduct

Can they not sue them or something?

A rapper here in Germany got sued for stealing a part of a Dimmu Borgir song, this seems similar. This is so freaking dumb of this band...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Frostod said:


> Can they not sue them or something?
> 
> A rapper here in Germany got sued for stealing a part of a Dimmu Borgir song, this seems similar. This is so freaking dumb of this band...



Its still a variation though. Children of Bodom have copied hundreds of licks and riffs from classical composers to modern metal bands but since they wet variations or inspired by then there is no real problem. I was listening to a best of 70s compilation not he radio the other day and I picked out about 20 melodies that MUSE blatantly ripped off. It was shocking. 

They would have nothing to gain financially from something like this. Calling him out and having a legion of fans jump on the hate wagon would be justice enough for most people. 

What a start to a solo career you've spent years working on


----------



## JoeyBTL

Zalbu said:


> Misha wrote Frak The Gods before that Helloween album was released, so I doubt he ripped them off unless he's a time traveler...



Haha I did not know that. I guess I kinda assumed helloween hasn't released anything recent enough for that. 

But he probably is a time traveler.


----------



## source field

Zalbu said:


> what if he stole the Icarus riff on purpose to generate publicity for his album release? /tinfoil hat





drawnacrol said:


> I'm really confused how this song got all they way through writing, recording, mixing, mastering, video recording and editing without someone pointing it out.



illuminati


----------



## Antiproduct

Lol
He actually changed the intro


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Now the intro sounds almost exactly like a lacuna coil song


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That was a horrible transition into the first verse.


----------



## avinu

I usually give the benefit of the doubt with similar riffs, rhythms, melodies etc. but that was a blatant rip off. The thing that has me concerned is what happens when someone rips on bands that don't have a dedicated fan base and aren't as established as Periphery? Sadly this probably happens a lot more than I'd like to be aware of.


----------



## katsumura78

Wait, we were supposed to take that "singing " seriously ? Lmao.


----------



## matt397

Anyone see them in Toronto last night ? They ....ing killed it. Ji sounds so good live and Insomnia totally blew me away. They had a local opening band, Auras, I had never heard of them and didnt expect much but they surprised the hell out of me and pretty much everyone else.


----------



## xCaptainx

Frostod said:


> Lol
> He actually changed the intro




And now the Rage Against The Machine riff is at 1.25 instead of 1.40


----------



## xCaptainx

Oh no wait it's back again at 1.45! haha.


----------



## Khoi

Anyone have a link to the original version? I want to show my roommate.


----------



## bulb

Khoi said:


> Anyone have a link to the original version? I want to show my roommate.



instagram.com/markperiphery


----------



## rifft

Khoi said:


> Anyone have a link to the original version? I want to show my roommate.



You can hear each of the riffs at the beginning of this video.


----------



## bulb

So it's the home stretch on our headliner, who here is coming out to any of our upcoming shows?


----------



## elnyrb10

ill be there in the city on wednesday. This will be my second time seeing you, so i got the fanboy jitters out of me the first time i saw you guys so ill primed and ready to buck wild this time


----------



## rifft

bulb said:


> So it's the home stretch on our headliner, who here is coming out to any of our upcoming shows?



I'll be at the show in Worcester on Saturday with a few friends! Super pumped for it


----------



## anomynous

Khoi said:


> Anyone have a link to the original version? I want to show my roommate.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

bulb said:


> So it's the home stretch on our headliner, who here is coming out to any of our upcoming shows?



come back to Utah mo ucka! and bring twelve foot ninja with you again. also gimme some geetars.


----------



## narad

Frostod said:


> Lol
> He actually changed the intro




I honestly didn't think the rip-off one was that bad. It has the similar template for the riff, but what gave that riff its signature Periphery-ness was the groove, and that groove has a lot to do with the quirkiness of the bends and the percussive notes in between. The Wakefield thing was just played kind of flat and mellow, fit the song well, fit the sort of Dream Theater vibe they were chasing. It wasn't a defining part of that song. They should have just kept it and let listeners decide. Now it's a non-issue because it just sounds like shit.


----------



## kylendm

bulb said:


> So it's the home stretch on our headliner, who here is coming out to any of our upcoming shows?


Ill be there and meeting you guys at the Troc in Philly. Always a good time there. 

P.S. you guys made my girlfriends year liking her instagram a few weeks ago. I still hear about it.


----------



## Bigfan

bulb said:


> So it's the home stretch on our headliner, who here is coming out to any of our upcoming shows?



I'm coming to the New York show with a bunch of fellow Norwegians.


----------



## kamello

f_u_ck I remembered this shitty band with all the Neal Wakefield thing



it wasn't a rip-off, but IMO it was clear that the dudes were listening to Icarus when they came up with the riff  


trying to come up with something similar to Icarus would just sound like a rip-off per se, it's an extremely identificable riff...


----------



## TheFerryMan

Frostod said:


> Lol
> He actually changed the intro





Either way, I actually like the song. 

back to topic of P.Riffs. I want to hear Juggernaut, like really bad.


----------



## Mayhew

Me and the boys will be there Friday son. Pumped for the headliner show because moar Periphery! 

As your friendly neighbourhood courier you'll be happy to know there's a loading zone directly in front of the venue and on all four sides of the block. When you're all loaded up walk about 20 paces around the corner to Smokes and enjoy Canada's national dish of Poutine in many different varieties. You can't go wrong with the double pork(bacon and pulled pork) but the bacon cheeseburger poutine is pure mouth sex for your stomach. I can haz bacon cheeseburger poutine? Yes, yes you can.


----------



## bulb

Mayhew said:


> Me and the boys will be there Friday son. Pumped for the headliner show because moar Periphery!
> 
> As your friendly neighbourhood courier you'll be happy to know there's a loading zone directly in front of the venue and on all four sides of the block. When you're all loaded up walk about 20 paces around the corner to Smokes and enjoy Canada's national dish of Poutine in many different varieties. You can't go wrong with the double pork(bacon and pulled pork) but the bacon cheeseburger poutine is pure mouth sex for your stomach. I can haz bacon cheeseburger poutine? Yes, yes you can.



Wow that's great news! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Mayhew said:


> pure mouth sex for your stomach.



 I want to go there if it's THAT good.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I spent an entire summer working in Canada and I didn't once try poutine, sounds like that was a mistake


----------



## DVRP

Poutine aint no joke, once you have it with pulled pork, you'll never want it any other way hahaha


----------



## MF_Kitten

Bigfan said:


> I'm coming to the New York show with a bunch of fellow Norwegians.



I was about to say I hate you, but then I remembered I'm going to California for 10 days to go to NAMM


----------



## Floppystrings

I think bands would be good candidates to review restaurants. 

Some of those restaurants right near the clubs can be really bad, they just stay in business due to having a good location. They also charge more than a place just a few blocks away.

It would be a good way to avoid that random nightmare hotdog stand, never again.


----------



## crg123

So who from ss.org is coming to the Worchester show this weekend? I'm curious how many of us there will be haha.


----------



## rg401

poutine'pery trans fats at it best!


----------



## MrYakob

Dude no joke, Smokes poutine is on a whole new level. Can't wait to see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## matt397

This band, Auras, opened for Periphery in Toronto the other night, they played a sick set. 

check em out


----------



## Doug N

THALL



matt397 said:


> This band, Auras, opened for Periphery in Toronto the other night, they played a sick set.
> 
> check em out


----------



## Fiction

Periphery and AAL in Australia next Jan/Feb.... .... Yeah!

FRIDAY, JANUARY 31 - BRISBANE, THE HI-FI &#8211; 18+
www.oztix.com.au

SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 1 - SYDNEY, THE METRO &#8211; All Ages
Ticketek Australia

SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 2 - MELBOURNE, BILLBOARD &#8211; 18+
www.oztix.com.au


----------



## rifft

crg123 said:


> So who from ss.org is coming to the Worchester show this weekend? I'm curious how many of us there will be haha.



Me! hoping to get in the front for Periphery, especially cause it's the upstairs venue. I was right in front of loomis when he played there and that was something else! Looking forward to the show but not so much the 12:50 train ride back into Boston, haha...


----------



## crg123

Nice! You're taking that train out too? Maybe I'll see you then. Josh and I (AnarchyDivine88) on here are heading back together. We can talk about and share pictures of our skervesens like old people do with their kids.

I'll be wearing a "The Contortionist shirt" with short hair and he'll have hair down to his ass and look like a viking. We're quite the contrasting looking pair so we'll stand out haha.

- Dave


----------



## isispelican




----------



## rifft

crg123 said:


> Nice! You're taking that train out too? Maybe I'll see you then. Josh and I (AnarchyDivine88) on here are heading back together. We can talk about and share pictures of our skervesens like old people do with their kids.
> 
> I'll be wearing a "The Contortionist shirt" with short hair and he'll have hair down to his ass and look like a viking. We're quite the contrasting looking pair so we'll stand out haha.
> 
> - Dave



Yup! I'll be wearing a Replacire shirt and look pretty much the same as in my toontrack video except I'm working on my no shave November at the moment. Will be there a few friends too.


----------



## Charvel7string

well shit i though a recto couldn't djent thats why i sold mine. i boosted mine with maxon and its still to loose.
he just proved me wrong


----------



## Eptaceros

lol at selling a piece of gear cause "it didn't djent", holy shieeett


----------



## Zalbu

Veil of Maya is my favorite rock and roll act


----------



## Acrid

Fiction said:


> Periphery and AAL in Australia next Jan/Feb.... .... Yeah!
> 
> FRIDAY, JANUARY 31 - BRISBANE, THE HI-FI  18+
> www.oztix.com.au
> 
> SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 1 - SYDNEY, THE METRO  All Ages
> Ticketek Australia
> 
> SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 2 - MELBOURNE, BILLBOARD  18+
> www.oztix.com.au



Gah not coming to Adelaide


----------



## Addison90

Charvel7string said:


> well shit i though a recto couldn't djent thats why i sold mine. i boosted mine with maxon and its still to loose.
> he just proved me wrong


----------



## RiffRaff

Acrid said:


> Gah not coming to Adelaide



+1


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The VIP thing was super cool, and I know this probably had nothing to do with the band, but it really sucked ass that you couldn't bring the stuff back to your car so it didn't get ruined. I made the unwise decision of attempting to enjoy Periphery right up front towards the second half of their set, and the autographed poster ended up falling out of my pocket somehow from all the moshing and getting obliterated to the point of no return. Definitely was an amazing once in a lifetime experience, but it really kind of blows that that happened.

That being said Worcester ....ing brought it. I think my favorite part of the whole show was when I ended up dead center of the pit, and instead of a bunch of shirtless meatheads doing their cliche thing, it was a bunch of kids literally having a dance party. That was definitely one of the coolest moments I've had at a metal show. There were so many good vibes, everyone was having a great time and being respectful, and it really was probably the most fun I've had at a show.


----------



## kylendm

Philly was pretty sick last night.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Anyone gonna be at the Poughkeepsie show tomorrow night?

also has anyone here played The Loft @ the Chance there?


----------



## Thrawn

I'll be at the NYC show on Wednesday with my lady. Looking forward to seeing a bill of quality bands.


----------



## inprognito

i'll be seeing Periphery and Animals as Leaders both for the first time on the Progressive Nation at Sea cruise in February. Hopefully i can catch all their performances while i'm there ( i think i heard each band performs at least 3 times? maybe more)


----------



## Scrubface05

inprognito said:


> i'll be seeing Periphery and Animals as Leaders both for the first time on the Progressive Nation at Sea cruise in February. Hopefully i can catch all their performances while i'm there ( i think i heard each band performs at least 3 times? maybe more)



Dude music cruises are incredible! They're where its at! You'll see all the sets, and you'll probably have some drinks with all the bands. The Safety Fire will be there too. I've gone to Holy Ship twice which is an Electronic music cruise..but it's a similar thing. You're going to love it!


----------



## mikernaut

Is this a Spencer appearance at around 4:13-15 ?


----------



## elnyrb10

about to leave to go to the last show of the tour in nyc at the gramercy. LETS. ....ING. GO


----------



## elnyrb10

HOLY .... BEST SHOW EVER! just got out of the headlining closer at NYC most amazing thing I've ever seen. They closed with Icarus and Chris from ever forthright sang with spencer and all the guys from all the bands went insane on the stage. I'll never ....ing forget that shit dude. Misha and company, well done my friends, well fcking done


----------



## Opion

For real? Chris Baretto singing with Spencer? I guess that means they've buried the hatchet&#8230;if so it's always a good thing to see musicians getting along together regardless of past differences. Sounds like a hell of a show.


----------



## isispelican

glad that the guys are cool with chris, a little too cool maybe
Instagram


----------



## anomynous

Now U.S. Periphery & Monuments tour plz.









Also video of Chris doing Icarus w/ Sponcer.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

ran into Petrucci at the NYC show, couldn't have been a nicer guy. 

also, I'd caught both the Poughkeepsie and NYC shows and it was like seeing two completely different shows. NYC blew me away. 

VIP was pretty cool, got to meet the guys again and ask a couple of questions.

Here's video of Chris and the closing song from last night:


edit: also, NOLLY, who got on his tip toes to match my tall friend and dwarfed me


----------



## Bigfan

Echoing the others, amazing show. 12' Ninja were amazing, and so were DLC and BOO. Periphery delivered my ultimate setlist and Spencer especially wowed me with his performance. Seeing Petrucci was pretty cool and Chris joining for Icarus was insane.


----------



## isispelican

Mark said some very interesting things in this interview, something about a secret periphery project and him switching to carvin!
INTERVIEW: Periphery&#8217;s Mark Holcomb | I Heart Guitar


----------



## isispelican

edit : double post


----------



## Zalbu

Opion said:


> For real? Chris Baretto singing with Spencer? I guess that means they've buried the hatchet&#8230;if so it's always a good thing to see musicians getting along together regardless of past differences. Sounds like a hell of a show.


Why wouldn't they be buddies? Did Chris leave Periphery because of bad blood?



isispelican said:


> Mark said some very interesting things in this interview, something about a secret periphery project and him switching to carvin!
> INTERVIEW: Periphery&#8217;s Mark Holcomb | I Heart Guitar


He mentioned in a video interview a few pages back that they're going to work on more Haunted Shores, don't know if that's the secret project though.


----------



## Dropsonic

Zalbu said:


> Why wouldn't they be buddies? Did Chris leave Periphery because of bad blood?



I'm not really sure of the details, but Misha has said many times that they kicked him out. So I'd imagine there would be some bad blood between the two parties. However, this was a long time ago. 

It's good to see that they're on good terms with Chris. He definitely seems like really cool person.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

mark was playing I think 2 non EBMM guitars last night, not including the 8 string. couldn't tell from where I was what the headstock shape was, could have been carvin 3x3 and 4x3.

edit: he used EBMM guitars as well


----------



## elnyrb10

whatupitsjoe said:


> mark was playing I think 2 non EBMM guitars last night, not including the 8 string. couldn't tell from where I was what the headstock shape was, could have been carvin 3x3 and 4x3.
> 
> edit: he used EBMM guitars as well



he used a carvin for two of the songs, but I'm not good with carvin models so i couldn't exactly tell, but if i had to guess, i would guess a dc700? all black maple fret board. looked killer

edit: after reading that interview a few posts above, looks like it was a dc700


----------



## RagtimeDandy

It was an 8 string Carvin and a 7 string, I noticed that as well. Wonder if he's being sponsored by them now as well?

EDIT: http://iheartguitarblog.com/2013/11/markholcomb.htmlhttp://iheartguitarblog.com/2013/11/markholcomb.html


----------



## isispelican

&#8220;The EP should hopefully be out after Christmas, I believe,&#8221; he continues, &#8220;or early 2014. It&#8217;s more of a songwriting experiment for the band. Basically every member of the band has written their own song. There was a little bit of collaboration to make that happen, but the idea was to kind of explore every member&#8217;s individual sonic signature, and there&#8217;s a musical theme that runs through all the songs. I don&#8217;t know if any of the songs will ever be played live, but if the chance arises, I&#8217;m sure we&#8217;d like to try it.&#8221;

Interview: Periphery | SF Media


----------



## beerybobb

sorry my phone has not so great audio.


----------



## shpence

isispelican said:


> The EP should hopefully be out after Christmas, I believe, he continues, or early 2014. Its more of a songwriting experiment for the band. Basically every member of the band has written their own song. There was a little bit of collaboration to make that happen, but the idea was to kind of explore every members individual sonic signature, and theres a musical theme that runs through all the songs. I dont know if any of the songs will ever be played live, but if the chance arises, Im sure wed like to try it.
> 
> Interview: Periphery | SF Media



Sounds like an awesome idea. Looking forward to it!


----------



## jjfiegel

EP sounds great. Really looking forward to Spencer's and Mark's and who am I kidding it's all of them. Hopefully Juggs is out by September. Should be good.


----------



## bulb

I guess some info has spilled out sooner than anticipated, thanks internet! Either way we consider it more of an "experiment" as it is not quite an album, yet calling it an ep would sell it short as it is about 30 mins long, and it was very fun and perhaps therapeutic for us to be able to fully express ourselves with no limits. Very stoked with how it came out and I can't wait for you guys to hear it!


----------



## isispelican

did matt also write a song?


----------



## Kroaton

So is it already mixed and mastered, Misha?


----------



## JustMac

bulb said:


> I guess some info has spilled out sooner than anticipated, thanks internet! Either way we consider it more of an "experiment" as it is not quite an album, yet calling it an ep would sell it short as it is about 30 mins long, and it was very fun and perhaps therapeutic for us to be able to fully express ourselves with no limits. Very stoked with how it came out and I can't wait for you guys to hear it!



Has anything been released off it yet? Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## jonajon91

bulb said:


> yet calling it an ep would sell it short as it is about 30 mins long



You could still call this an EP. David Maxim Micic just released bilo 3.0 that was 46 minutes long and that was an EP


----------



## Pweaks

jonajon91 said:


> You could still call this an EP. David Maxim Micic just released bilo 3.0 that was 46 minutes long and that was an EP



And Dream Theater's A Change of Seasons is almost an hour long.


----------



## jjfiegel

Misha, you guys should totally get on the Christmas Sweater train. I'd buy one in an instant.


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> Misha, you guys should totally get on the Christmas Sweater train. I'd buy one in an instant.



On it


----------



## bulb

jonajon91 said:


> You could still call this an EP. David Maxim Micic just released bilo 3.0 that was 46 minutes long and that was an EP



Sounds like he is either not working with a label, or is missing opportunities to fulfill a contract haha.

But seriously, the concept behind this was an experiment for us, you guys can feel free to call it whatever you think is appropriate!


----------



## Tang

bulb said:


> Sounds like he is either not working with a label, or is missing opportunities to fulfill a contract haha.
> 
> But seriously, the concept behind this was an experiment for us, you guys can feel free to call it whatever you think is appropriate!



I'm sure it'll be excellent no matter what label we put on it..

Oh yeah, I hope to see shots from you and nolly in the Photo Thread after the tour is over!


----------



## Zalbu

Instagram

How do you like that Blackat, Meesh?


----------



## jonajon91

bulb said:


> Sounds like he is either not working with a label, or is missing opportunities to fulfill a contract haha.



Its funny, he posted this today.


----------



## Tang

Zalbu said:


> Instagram
> 
> How do you like that Blackat, Meesh?



Nice, but I already follow the guys on Instagram. I'm more talking about our super secret photography club. Both Misha and Nolly are excellent photographers with some pretty great shots if you search the thread. 

Furthermore, we welcome anyone so if any of you other guys shoot please post! We like to geek out b

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/18567-photography-thread-42.html


----------



## bulb

Tang said:


> Nice, but I already follow the guys on Instagram. I'm more talking about our super secret photography club. Both Misha and Nolly are excellent photographers with some pretty great shots if you search the thread.
> 
> Furthermore, we welcome anyone so if any of you other guys shoot please post! We like to geek out b
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/18567-photography-thread-42.html



You know I didn't really feel too inspired to go out and take pics on this tour for some reason...don't really have much an the few I took I feel are kinda whatever but maybe I will post those in the thread just cuz...


----------



## bulb

Oh and I posted an ngd/review thread of the blackat in the sevenstring guitars subforum


----------



## jjfiegel

Damn Misha you work fast. That sweater is pretty much exactly what I imagined.


----------



## CloudAC

Where's the sweater?

EDIT : Found it, very festive haha

http://www.allinmerch.com/product/PERHOLIDAYCREW.html


----------



## narad

CloudAC said:


> Where's the sweater?
> 
> EDIT : Found it, very festive haha
> 
> All In Merchandise PER HOLIDAY CREW



Damn, that is clever.


----------



## CloudAC

So Spence just tweeted 

_"Huge announcement coming in the next two hours. Keep your eyes OPEN!"
_
That was about an hour ago, so one hour left. Possible EP announcement? I sure hope so.

If so, small teaser? By jolly, that'd be *fantastic.*


----------



## Jonathan20022

CloudAC said:


> So Spence just tweeted
> 
> _"Huge announcement coming in the next two hours. Keep your eyes OPEN!"
> _
> That was about an hour ago, so one hour left. Possible EP announcement? I sure hope so.
> 
> If so, small teaser? By jolly, that'd be *fantastic.*



Judging by his open eye reference, I'd say he's clearly about to reveal the Illuminati and save the world somehow from their NWO. 

On a more serious note  I hope it is a teaser of the ep, would be great to hear.


----------



## CloudAC

Checked Jake and Mark's twitters, they've also said "big Periphery news incoming", its happening folks! Either a new tour or the new EP id say! Shitstorm incoming!


----------



## Jonathan20022

CLEAR, Coming out January 28th! I cannot wait, this sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## CloudAC

_"Peripherals! We are happy to announce our new experiment: CLEAR

Clear will be released in the US on Jan. 28th 2014, and for now here is a little teaser!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Av0kfz8R50

Clear is an experiment to explore all of the different writing styles in the band. It's rare when you have a band where every member is capable of writing and producing music. With each member controlling their own track, this recording enabled us to go down any path we chose in terms of style and sound.

&#8220;Every track also contains a melodic theme established in Clear's intro track Overture this common thread links all of the songs together, even though they all sound wildly different. Clear shouldn't be confused with our new 3rd full-length album that we're currently working on, nor should it be considered an EP as it rides somewhere in-between clocking in at 30 minutes. Enjoy!"_

This, i am very much excited for. Also, Matt's track Feed the Ground is partially featured on Spencer's soundcloud.


----------



## anomynous

yes


----------



## Zalbu

Oh god, Spencer's song





Gotta love how black metal influenced Mark's song is, too.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Sounds awesome. Preordered.


----------



## CloudAC

Spencer's song sounds so sick, and Misha's song has a real Final Fantasy vibe to it to me.


----------



## Metalma5ness

All of the tracks sound great, loving Nolly's most - sounds especially awesome - cant wait to hear them in full in January


----------



## anomynous

To Misha: Vinyl plz.


----------



## Dayviewer

Sounds awesome! 
Looking forward to hear Spencer's and Mark's most.
Waiting for the EU pre-orders to go live


----------



## TomTom8theworld

i jizzed.


----------



## Jonathan20022

They all sound great, but Jake/Mark's tracks stick out the most to me. Not to make the others sound like they're not great, because they all sound pretty awesome. But I love everything Jake has a hand in, Racecar/The Gods off the top of my head and his electronic stuff of course. I think you can hear some more of his song on his Jam Up Demo.


----------



## noobstix

hnngggggggggggg!
Misha giff me memory stick with flac files please. My PC no longer has a CD drive!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Damn that sounds really interesting to say the least!


----------



## elnyrb10

anomynous said:


> To Misha: Vinyl plz.



yeah misha i second that whole heartedly


----------



## UncurableZero

Hoelee fack this sound so awesome 
Also is this Spencer on Pale Aura, Mark's track?
It sounds very different compared to anything else I've heard him sing, timbre wise?!
Edit: It's him, but it sounds a bit like Kim Benzie from Dead Letter Circus, me likey


----------



## Zalbu

Dayviewer said:


> Waiting for the EU pre-orders to go live


This, seriously. Otherwise I'll torrent it and PayPal twice the amount of cash to Misha, these guys deserve every penny they can get!


----------



## Pweaks

Sounds very promising. Spencer's voice sounds even better than on PII. Can't wait for the EU pre-order!


----------



## crg123

Preorder's available! 

Periphery - Preorder Bundle #1

OR

Periphery - Preorder Bundle #2

*Misha.* Is that poster simply a pure white poster with a sumarian logo at the bottom or is the Periphery logo or album art super faded into the paper (low contrast) so you only notice it up close? I like that you included a usb for the making of the album, by any chance does that have a lossless copy of the album for people without CD drives. I have a CD drive but just curious for others.







Like so?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Zalbu said:


> This, seriously. Otherwise I'll torrent it and PayPal twice the amount of cash to Misha, these guys deserve every penny they can get!



Watch out what you say. I got banned for threatening to torrent Misha's solo album (and pay for it later). 

Nevermind, Jake's song sounds most promising to me but the mix (in all the songs) sounds kinda odd. Sort of undefined. Maybe it's just the video.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The Summer Jam doe


----------



## CloudAC

https://soundcloud.com/those-....ing-horses/feed-the-ground-chorus-sample

Spencer uploaded this demo a *year *ago!

Also, I like how we didn't hear any vocals from Nolly's song, I doubt its instrumental but its not showing off too much of the song before release, that's great.


----------



## TripperJ

Zalbu said:


> Gotta love how black metal influenced Mark's song is, too.


How is that black metal at all, symphonic elements does not mean black metal


----------



## crg123

I think he means the tremolo picking and rapid fire drums...


----------



## Joh

Jonathan20022 said:


> They all sound great, but Jake/Mark's tracks stick out the most to me.


 Based on first impressions, I can agree with this. I do think the others are all great too and getting to hear each members own take on the sound of the band is a cool concept.


----------



## Jonathan20022

TripperJ said:


> How is that black metal at all, symphonic elements does not mean black metal



Unrelated, but that has actually happened before


----------



## TripperJ

I know black metal has a lot of symphonic stuff, but that doesn't make it black metal. I don't mean to sound like a dick but I didn't know that tremolo picking and double bass means a black metal influence either because it's not like all metal has that.


----------



## Zalbu

TripperJ said:


> I know black metal has a lot of symphonic stuff, but that doesn't make it black metal.


Hence the 'influence', it's pretty obivous that he's taken elements from black metal, especially since he's the resident black metal fan in Periphery.


----------



## Jonathan20022

TripperJ said:


> I know black metal has a lot of symphonic stuff, but that doesn't make it black metal. I don't mean to sound like a dick but I didn't know that tremolo picking and double bass means a black metal influence either because it's not like all metal has that.



Yeah no big deal dude!  It's the little nuances that usually sneak into your playing from your influences, some bigger than others of course haha.


----------



## bulb

i think we should argue about it more 




















teehee


----------



## Zalbu

bulb said:


> i think we should argue about it more
> teehee


hurr derr derp meshuggah ripoff dj0nt sucks


----------



## bulb

For this release we decided to be hipster and ripoff Contraditions Collapse era Meshuggah!


----------



## Zalbu

bulb said:


> For this release we decided to be hipster and ripoff Contraditions Collapse era Meshuggah!


Somebody at MetalSucks is already writing the article.


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> For this release we decided to be hipster and ripoff Contraditions Collapse era Meshuggah!




Oooh Much Cool, very Meshuggah.


----------



## isispelican

Cant wait for this, such variety! Feed the Ground - sooo much groove!!


----------



## Sebski

As cool as this is, I'm worried that this is coming out because the band's starting to have a bit of conflict with writing styles (I'm pretty sure they initially said Juggernaut is coming out this winter).

Either way, Mark's track is standing out the most right now.


----------



## matt397

I peed a little when I heard Matt's track.


----------



## kamello

mrak


----------



## Zalbu

By the way, the new tone is awesome. It sounds more organic than on PII and reminds me more of the tone back in the Bulb/Haunted Shores days.


----------



## Eclipse

Can't wait for to hear the new songs.


----------



## Xaios

While watching that video. I had an overwhelming urge to drink Crystal Pepsi.


Coincidence?


----------



## Black Mamba

Can't wait!


----------



## Khoi

Seriously every single track sounds incredible. I can't wait!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I think that's the second quickest I've thrown my money at the screen. First quickest was for PII


----------



## JEngelking

This sounds great.  Very diverse, but really good.

Defs pre-ordering.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Xaios said:


> While watching that video. I had an overwhelming urge to drink Crystal Pepsi.
> 
> 
> Coincidence?


----------



## larry

zero. wow.

also, would like to hear (and see live at some point) a refined/extended version of 'phillistine'. since, you know, nolly's in periphery now.


----------



## nicktao

You know a band has chemistry when all the members can each write a song and it still sounds like Periphery.

Every track sounds awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## geofreesun




----------



## New Age Moron

This sounds very fresh and exciting. Jan 28 will be a good day.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

So i had almost gotten the main riff for the Summer jam right!
https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/bake-jowen


----------



## AuroraTide

Come on give us a vinyl preorder pack!


----------



## rokket2005

I think from the samples, I liked Sponces track most. I really liked the Endur stuff he did a while back, and PII didn't do much for me.


----------



## Alice AKW

I kinda like hearing the subtle variations in the guitar tones between the songs, really looking forward to this, as all of these little clips are sounding fantastic.


----------



## Kroaton

So did Nolly write and track his own guitar parts? (ie. 4 guitar players on this ep/record/cumbox [I went there]?)

The previews sounds phenomenal by the way, though I found it kind of funny that Matt's teaser had the simplest drums out of all of the other tracks.

Cheers and good luck on the launch.


----------



## JakePeriphery

Kroaton said:


> So did Nolly write and track his own guitar parts? (ie. 4 guitar players on this ep/record/cumbox [I went there]?)
> 
> The previews sounds phenomenal by the way, though I found it kind of funny that Matt's teaser had the simplest drums out of all of the other tracks.
> 
> Cheers and good luck on the launch.



Nolly is an incredible multi instrumentalist, he even has a signature guitar haha

Thanks for all the good feedback everyone, I think when you all hear the full tracks you're going to be really surprised... and happy!


----------



## TomTom8theworld

marks song is probably favourite at the moment tbf, sounds solid overall though. i've got something to look forward to now


----------



## bulb

So here is the Sumerian Preorder Bundle Link: Periphery


----------



## spawnofthesith

At the start of Spencer's in the preview I thought I was going to hate it, then it got all ....ing badass on me 


All of the teasers sound awesome, I am stoked for this


----------



## Joose

Dude... every one of those sounded amazing. But I was especially digging Matt and Nolly's. So fcuking heavy!


----------



## JosephAOI

Pre-ordered the 4th bundle with the shirt, poster, and usb! Really stoked for this, Misha and Jake!


----------



## Opion

Oh FACK, "Feed the Ground" definitely sounds like Spencer is showing his influence for Iowa-era Slipknot. This is awesome (to me). HECK YES!!!


----------



## shpence

I like how everyone seems to be digging different tracks. I think my favorite is Neal Wakefield's.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Long wait is long 

So excited for this. Preordered.


----------



## Joose

Opion said:


> Oh FACK, "Feed the Ground" definitely sounds like Spencer is showing his influence for Iowa-era Slipknot. This is awesome (to me). HECK YES!!!



Exactly what I thought. Which is a great thing. That whole last part of the clip was so Slipknot-like, sounded like it was going into straight double bass after the riff with all the toms; matched with the scream Sponce was starting, total Heretic Anthem vibe.


----------



## bulb

shpence said:


> I like how everyone seems to be digging different tracks. I think my favorite is Neal Wakefield's.



Amazing.


----------



## TheFerryMan

shpence said:


> I like how everyone seems to be digging different tracks. I think my favorite is Neal Wakefield's.




no joke, i was humming that earlier.


----------



## Zalbu

The more I listen to it, the more I start to dig Nollys track. Hopefully we'll hear some Red Seas Fire-ish riffage on the track.


----------



## Scrubface05

For some odd reason, I feel like the ideas in the that one video misha and mark did awhile ago will show up in marks track. I don't remember what it was called, but it was like dark and wintered or something. Misha's acting all monotone and dark. I WANT THAT TO BE A FULL SONG.


----------



## isispelican

^ that was an Emperor cover


----------



## Joose

Scrubface05 said:


> For some odd reason, I feel like the ideas in the that one video misha and mark did awhile ago will show up in marks track. I don't remember what it was called, but it was like dark and wintered or something. Misha's acting all monotone and dark. I WANT THAT TO BE A FULL SONG.



Me too, man.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

So stoked for this, the Youtube teaser just made this seem even better. It seems like this stuff is totally going to be worth the wait.


----------



## Watty

Mark's track.....oh my god that sounds good.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

If there's still any argument about Periphery switching back to no vocals, I think it should prompt a response.

From Sponce.

To your face.

With a chair.


----------



## Khoi

I've been so fixated on The Summer Jam riff ever since I heard it in Jake's Dimarzio Titan demo that I just had to learn it.

I don't even know the time signature; it's a weird one but it's so fun to play. Can't wait to learn the full version!


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## MF_Kitten

Khoi said:


> I've been so fixated on The Summer Jam riff ever since I heard it in Jake's Dimarzio Titan demo that I just had to learn it.
> 
> I don't even know the time signature; it's a weird one but it's so fun to play. Can't wait to learn the full version!




Dang, that was such a convincing Periphery-ish kind of tone that until I acutally looked at the guy and the title of the vid, I thought that was Jake playing!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Pweaks said:


>




Can someone make this available in the US please?


----------



## JosephAOI

Fun fact: Feed The Ground was going to be a song for Spencer and Matt's side project, The Mothership. There's actually a little snippet of the chorus on Spencer's soundcloud still.

https://soundcloud.com/those-....ing-horses/feed-the-ground-chorus-sample

Keep it on the DL


----------



## JoeyBTL

RagtimeDandy said:


> Can someone make this available in the US please?



Nolly commented on his post on FB and said YouTube blocked it because it has a Periphery song in it....

And yet people can still upload whole albums and movies? Good job YouTube.


----------



## drmosh

JoeyBTL said:


> Nolly commented on his post on FB and said YouTube blocked it because it has a Periphery song in it....
> 
> And yet people can still upload whole albums and movies? Good job YouTube.



it's not like they blocked it automatically, someone must have made a copyright claim.


----------



## Khoi

MF_Kitten said:


> Dang, that was such a convincing Periphery-ish kind of tone that until I acutally looked at the guy and the title of the vid, I thought that was Jake playing!



Thanks man. Ironically, I didn't even try to get a Periphery tone with this patch. It's just the Axe-FX's first stock patch, Studio Lead, with the delay and reverb turned off, and a TS-9 in front with the Tone and Level knobs turned up to tighten it up.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

JoeyBTL said:


> Nolly commented on his post on FB and said YouTube blocked it because it has a Periphery song in it....
> 
> And yet people can still upload whole albums and movies? Good job YouTube.



It's still lame as hell because he can't even use music of the band he's in on his own damn Youtube channel?

This copyright bullsh*t is nothing but that, just utter garbage.


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah unfortunately it did get blocked, and it is an automatic thing - I believe Youtube has some kind of automatic song recognition. I've set things in motion, hopefully our publisher will authorise the video shortly. For now you can view through a proxy, try this link - http://www.youtube.com/v/lMxbP1V3WBo


----------



## Jonathan20022

Slunk Dragon said:


> It's still lame as hell because he can't even use music of the band he's in on his own damn Youtube channel?
> 
> This copyright bullsh*t is nothing but that, just utter garbage.



I'm pretty sure it's automated to match the music to a copyrighted song, and if the video in particular has ad revenue I know it's automatically blocked. You can always contest, but Youtube probably can't keep up with all the claims/videos being uploaded to keep it down by this much.

Either way, you can just use a Proxy and see it as if you were in a different country. His signature bass looks really dope, I might consider getting one to record bass parts with!

EDIT: Ninja'd by the man himself! 

That link didn't work for me, but this one should! It's how I watched it.

ProxFree - Error!


----------



## Zalbu

Here goes nothing


----------



## -Nolly-

OK I think the video should be working now within the US at least


----------



## QuantumCybin

-Nolly- said:


> OK I think the video should be working now within the US at least



Yep, it is! Cool shit man  you guys killed it in Orlando on summer slaughter this year!


----------



## Universe74

God damn those Dingwalls. Hassling my bassist to sell his Warwicks and get one.


----------



## Cynic

pre-ordered clear

can't wait for merch connection to send it to me in five years :')


----------



## Zalbu

Cynic said:


> pre-ordered clear
> 
> can't wait for merch connection to send it to me in five years :')


At least you can preorder it since you're in America ;_;


----------



## Veldar

Universe74 said:


> God damn those Dingwalls. Hassling my bassist to sell his Warwicks and get one.



Warwicks are the best long live


----------



## Scrubface05

For anything Nolly related you purchase from the band, you'll get one free nollypop!


----------



## TomTom8theworld

lmfao, genius! XD


----------



## Alice AKW

I can't look at that without smiling, I just can't.


----------



## Winspear

What's on the USB stick?


----------



## Dayviewer

^ Recipes to make your own Nollypops




Nah some video footage of how the EP came together I think


----------



## MF_Kitten

Youtube's copyright matching system is ridiculous. Major cable companies have their own content removed from their own channel the second they post it!


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Universe74

Veldar said:


> Warwicks are the best long live



Yes but I live in Canada.

OUR HOME AND NATIVE LAAAAND!


----------



## jfrey

how can europeans order CLEAR?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'll never understand people with Axe-FX's using camera audio


----------



## The Beard

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I'll never understand people with Axe-FX's using camera audio



Because it's just quicker to make a video that way?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

The Beard said:


> Because it's just quicker to make a video that way?



It takes about a minute combined to set up a recording session with a single input, and to import that audio into a video. It may be a product of my mildly obsessive personality, but I just don't understand skimping out on audio quality when recording a $2,500 dollar piece of gear that you paid for because it sounds good 

That being said, I know the point of the video was the playing/song, not the sound itself. Just nitpicking.


----------



## Static

Jake's vibrato is delicious.


----------



## DTay47

Anybody have any idea why merchconnection has absolutely terrible shipping prices to Canada? I want to pre-order clear but the cheapest shipping is $28. I've emailed them before when I wanted to buy some tesseract stuff and they said that is how much it costs, which is total BS.


----------



## Pweaks

pf78 said:


> how can europeans order CLEAR?



I'd like to know whether the will be a specific pre-order for EU but I think time is running out if the record will be out at the end of January and obviously the pre-orders will be closed well before that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dunno if this has been posted yet:


----------



## JakePeriphery

WildBroskiAppears said:


> It takes about a minute combined to set up a recording session with a single input, and to import that audio into a video. It may be a product of my mildly obsessive personality, but I just don't understand skimping out on audio quality when recording a $2,500 dollar piece of gear that you paid for because it sounds good
> 
> That being said, I know the point of the video was the playing/song, not the sound itself. Just nitpicking.



The real reason is that I don't take it that seriously, I used the front camera on my iPhone and uploaded it directly to YouTube from my phone. It's just not a big deal to me.

Sometimes I do direct audio for official stuff like I did for the DiMarzio and JamUp/Bias vids:


----------



## mikernaut

Jake's got one thick beard going, almost looks fake . hahaha


----------



## kamello

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Dunno if this has been posted yet:




Im gonna tonematch the shit out of everything


----------



## Jonathan20022

kamello said:


> Im gonna tonematch the shit out of everything



Haha, that idea definitely crossed my mind also!

Also I would have preferred a tab book, just because each song will really add up quite a bit when they're $3.99 per instrument, per song. I guess I'll only do it for the songs that I can't figure out myself haha.


----------



## kamello

damn!, I knew Periphery tone was thin but not THAT thin 



this only reafirms that one have to aproach a mix as a whole


----------



## mikernaut

I've never seen anything on this jammit device before, looks pretty amazing. The only thing I'm confused about .... does it come with built in sound/guitar patches or do you plug in your own amp/axefx somehow?


----------



## Dalcan

JakePeriphery said:


> The real reason is that I don't take it that seriously, I used the front camera on my iPhone and uploaded it directly to YouTube from my phone. It's just not a big deal to me.
> 
> Sometimes I do direct audio for official stuff like I did for the DiMarzio and JamUp/Bias vids:




Pwnt by Jake himself


----------



## Malkav

Pweaks said:


>




Okay more important than the audio debate, that's a Titan 7 string, please say it's coming out in a sevenstring...Please...Like really...Please...

Seriously...

Please...


----------



## bhakan

Malkav said:


> Okay more important than the audio debate, that's a Titan 7 string, please say it's coming out in a sevenstring...Please...Like really...Please...
> 
> Seriously...
> 
> Please...


I believe that was the original LACS he got that inspired the 6 string signature. He's had it for a while so i don't think it is an indicator that there will be a 7 string sig released.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

JakePeriphery said:


> The real reason is that I don't take it that seriously, I used the front camera on my iPhone and uploaded it directly to YouTube from my phone. It's just not a big deal to me.
> 
> Sometimes I do direct audio for official stuff like I did for the DiMarzio and JamUp/Bias vids:
> 
> (Bunch of vids showing me up)



Fair enough, I hadn't thought of that. I'm a little behind on my smartphone game, so I was considering using a camera and importing the video file to upload in my thought process.

Aside from your song on Clear obviously, do you have any plans to release some of the ideas you jam on separate from Periphery?


----------



## Malkav

bhakan said:


> I believe that was the original LACS he got that inspired the 6 string signature. He's had it for a while so i don't think it is an indicator that there will be a 7 string sig released.



That sucks the syphalitic balls off a donkey...

Not for him, but for us I guess...

JAKE Y U NO 7 STRING?!?!?! 

(And yes I know you prefer 6 strings, but you know dreams and stuff)

Also does the six string Titan have an ebony board? I've read the threads and seen the videos, but I can't remember at this moment.

Oh and regarding the Jammit thing I really hope that Spencer's vocal track is non-removable, just to screw with all those people always complaining about wanting an instrumental version of the album


----------



## JakePeriphery

Malkav said:


> Okay more important than the audio debate, that's a Titan 7 string, please say it's coming out in a sevenstring...Please...Like really...Please...
> 
> Seriously...
> 
> Please...





bhakan said:


> I believe that was the original LACS he got that inspired the 6 string signature. He's had it for a while so i don't think it is an indicator that there will be a 7 string sig released.





Malkav said:


> That sucks the syphalitic balls off a donkey...
> 
> Not for him, but for us I guess...
> 
> JAKE Y U NO 7 STRING?!?!?!
> 
> (And yes I know you prefer 6 strings, but you know dreams and stuff)
> 
> Also does the six string Titan have an ebony board? I've read the threads and seen the videos, but I can't remember at this moment.
> 
> Oh and regarding the Jammit thing I really hope that Spencer's vocal track is non-removable, just to screw with all those people always complaining about wanting an instrumental version of the album



If the 6 string does well I suppose there could be a chance at releasing a 7 string, but there are no plans for that yet. The fretboard is ebony. Glad you dig the guitar, it's my baby


----------



## JakePeriphery

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Fair enough, I hadn't thought of that. I'm a little behind on my smartphone game, so I was considering using a camera and importing the video file to upload in my thought process.
> 
> Aside from your song on Clear obviously, do you have any plans to release some of the ideas you jam on separate from Periphery?



Not anything metal, just my electronic music. If I do write metal that isn't Periphery-ish I'll just throw it on my SoundCloud page fo' free:

https://soundcloud.com/jake-bowen


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

JakePeriphery said:


> Not anything metal, just my electronic music. If I do write metal that isn't Periphery-ish I'll just throw it on my SoundCloud page fo' free:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jake-bowen



Are you suuuure you don't want to write some more doom/sludge? 

EDIT: Guess that post changed haha, sweet!


----------



## JakePeriphery

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Are you suuuure you don't want to write some more doom/sludge?
> 
> EDIT: Guess that post changed haha, sweet!



I might, The Unguided was kinda a one off, I'd usually spend my energy writing stuff for Periphery so it'll be rare if it does happen, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Dunno if this has been posted yet:




On this note, I downloaded the app and purchased Scarlet. Upon opening the app, it said I had a sample rate mismatch, and it had to be manually corrected. I am running a Mac OS X Mavericks MacBook outputting through an Axe FX II into monitors. Anyone else had a similar issue on Mac, or even PC I guess? I could be learning the song right now but I can't even open the damn thing


----------



## Kiwimetal101

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

NEW ZEALAND GIG WITH AAL!!!!!!

I AM EXCITE!!!


----------



## Kroaton

Misha, I've been meaning to ask for a while: Is OMNOM officially dead, or is there still some sliver of a chance you will track something with Elliot in the future?


----------



## katsumura78

Hey Misha and Jake, are you guys going to share any firmware 12 axe patches ? Not demanding but curious is all. It's cool to learn from just seeing how others set up their stuff. I made a pretty cool clean tone that gets super close to " Just Because" I'd love to see if it's anything like what you guys use.


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> Hey Misha and Jake, are you guys going to share any firmware 12 axe patches ? Not demanding but curious is all. It's cool to learn from just seeing how others set up their stuff. I made a pretty cool clean tone that gets super close to " Just Because" I'd love to see if it's anything like what you guys use.



We are all running FW11, haven't updated yet. The Just Because tone was done on version 2 I believe.


----------



## Zalbu

Let Me Axe You Something: an Interview with Periphery's Jake Bowen | GearGods


----------



## CloudAC

So looks like its programmed drums on Jake, Mark, Misha and Nollys tracks. Interesting! Understandable with the short time frame to get it ready!


----------



## Toxic Dover

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but in regards to the Jammit thing, but will the rest of the tracks off of P2 be released? I see Masamune, Muramasa, Ji, Scarlet, and The Gods Must Be Crazy, but that's it. A Jammit track for Luck as a Constant would just make my year, lol


----------



## Malkav

bulb said:


> The Just Because tone was done on version 2 I believe.



If you don't mind me asking, the Just Because tone, is it a compressor into a modulating delay and reverb or is there something else going on there? Really like the tone, was considering trying to disect it but haven't had an enormous amount of time lately, and I don't have an AXE-FX so there's no option to download it even if it did come out


----------



## toiletstand

Mod Edit: That just earned you a month off. Enjoy!


----------



## crg123

^ ? It says its private?


----------



## TomTom8theworld

when you hear it guys.................... (imaginary song)


----------



## bulb

TomTom8theworld said:


> when you hear it guys....................
> .



Please don't spread leaked links.


----------



## bulb

In other news, here is behind the scenes footage from the Clear sessions:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTi8wtm79Z4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That video was gold!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

bulb said:


> In other news, here is behind the scenes footage from the Clear sessions:


Heard the Office Theme and fell out of the chair


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I kinda regret listening to Feed the Ground now, since it won't be totally new once I get the CD, but hopefully I'll have forgotten it by the time the 28th rolls around.

I'm excited for this, though. All this stuff is promising as heck


----------



## katsumura78

I couldn't help myself and had to listen to it. It was great! I'll be preordering the album for sure.


----------



## bulb

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Heard the Office Theme and fell out of the chair



Haha we couldn't use the real thing, so I had to get "creative" with it


----------



## TomTom8theworld

bulb said:


> Please don't spread leaked links.



sorry man!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

You can edit posts too, and you probably should before you get banned...


----------



## anomynous

so who's song is Feed the Ground?


----------



## bulb

TomTom8theworld said:


> sorry man!



edit your post please...
...unless mods want to handle this one first?


----------



## Pweaks

anomynous said:


> so who's song is Feed the Ground?



Matt's.


----------



## TomTom8theworld

bulb said:


> edit your post please...
> ...unless mods want to handle this one first?


i've changed it now dude.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> edit your post please...
> ...unless mods want to handle this one first?



You might wanna edit your reply as well. (It doesn't get changed automatically)

E: I mean the one where you replied to the dude who posted the link.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It already got taked down anyway. Sounded good, though.


----------



## TomTom8theworld

sorry for posting it guys, i didn't mean to piss anyone off.


----------



## goherpsNderp

TomTom8theworld said:


> sorry for posting it guys, i didn't mean to piss anyone off.



i wouldn't worry too much about it. plenty of leaked stuff gets posted on SS, but this thread just so happens to be regularly checked by someone from the band, so he requested you take it down. not a biggie. you changed your post.

some bands care about that kind of stuff and some don't. i've been allowed to hear stuff from bands before offline and was asked not to show anyone. so as long as you respect their wishes it's all gravy.

i would have changed my link to a video of a leak though to be cheeky. (ie: leaky pipe, sink, etc.)


----------



## TomTom8theworld

goherpsNderp said:


> i wouldn't worry too much about it. plenty of leaked stuff gets posted on SS, but this thread just so happens to be regularly checked by someone from the band, so he requested you take it down. not a biggie. you changed your post.
> 
> some bands care about that kind of stuff and some don't. i've been allowed to hear stuff from bands before offline and was asked not to show anyone. so as long as you respect their wishes it's all gravy.
> 
> i would have changed my link to a video of a leak though to be cheeky. (ie: leaky pipe, sink, etc.)



ah alright. i posted it with the intent of starting conversation and all that jazz but yeah, it didn't go as planned aha XD.


----------



## Tang

Mrak is a wonderful Don Draper.


----------



## Aceshighhhh

Did Bendeth mix Feed the Ground?


----------



## bulb

Aceshighhhh said:


> Did Bendeth mix Feed the Ground?



Nah, Taylor did that and Spencer's song.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Been hearing a lot of negativity over Feed the Ground, people don't realize that Matt's and Spencer's song are probably going to sound very similar to The Mothership. In fact Feed the Ground IS a Mothership song, they had posted a teaser for it's chorus quite some time ago. Sadly it's probably going to spark more discussion from the people that don't realize this.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

Got a huge boner for Nolly's track. It sounds amazing!


----------



## JosephAOI

Jonathan20022 said:


> Been hearing a lot of negativity over Feed the Ground, people don't realize that Matt's and Spencer's song are probably going to sound very similar to The Mothership. In fact Feed the Ground IS a Mothership song, they had posted a teaser for it's chorus quite some time ago. Sadly it's probably going to spark more discussion from the people that don't realize this.



This is why I'm excited for Spencer's song. Love the stuff he's written for The Mothership.


----------



## DVRP

JosephAOI said:


> This is why I'm excited for Spencer's song. Love the stuff he's written for The Mothership.



I can't wait for an actual The Mothership release. I need it in my life.


----------



## Cnev




----------



## Matt1the3Beast

any updates on misha's solo album?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Matt1the3Beast said:


> any updates on misha's solo album?



yup, he's making one


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

He's not "making one" atm though, he's gonna make one in the future.


----------



## JEngelking

^ This.

Hey Misha, are you still planning on releasing the solo album of your old stuff? Was really looking forward to hearing all the (new) old recordings! | ask.fm/MishaPeriphery


----------



## bulb

Yp!


----------



## allthatjazz

DVRP said:


> I can't wait for an actual The Mothership release. I need it in my life.



How Is Babby Killed is my favorite song!

Also, just pre-ordered Clear! Got the package with the poster and the t-shirt! I honestly don't think I'm going to listen to anything else for the next three months after this comes out. I mean, I already can't stop listening to the teaser video for it!


----------



## toiletstand

those pickups sound sweet

i also just wanted to make 'CLEAR' ( eh eh?) that i didnt post any leaked material but the video interview with john petrucci that jake shared on his FB the other day. The video was made private later on. so maybe the mods confused the links or something? 

I'm pretty well aware of the rules here and i respect when bands dont want their material shared before the intended release. either way, sorry about posting a bad link dudes


----------



## Zalbu

Now this is how you capitalize on the whole djent/home production craze. I wonder how much this will cost compared to a copy of Superior Drummer.


----------



## gfactor

Zalbu said:


> Now this is how you capitalize on the whole djent/home production craze. I wonder how much this will cost compared to a copy of Superior Drummer.




Who's gonna write a minute long song using this as the drum track? 

Seriously though, those drums sound huge. Will be using this a reference for mixing heavy drums.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

toiletstand said:


> those pickups sound sweet
> 
> i also just wanted to make 'CLEAR' ( eh eh?) that i didnt post any leaked material but the video interview with john petrucci that jake shared on his FB the other day. The video was made private later on. so maybe the mods confused the links or something?
> 
> I'm pretty well aware of the rules here and i respect when bands dont want their material shared before the intended release. either way, sorry about posting a bad link dudes



Wow lol thats so unfortunate timing. 


Also that drum mix... damn!


----------



## ducer

Periphery was great without vocals, right now its just another metal band


----------



## Zalbu

ducer said:


> Periphery was great without vocals, right now its just another metal band


So were they a hip-hop group before, or what?


----------



## coreysMonster

Zalbu said:


> So were they a hip-hop group before, or what?


Back then they were called Periphizzle, with Bulbaliscious, Grand Master Nollz and DJ Fresh Halpern.


----------



## bulb

ducer said:


> Periphery was great without vocals, right now its just another metal band



Damn...you are right dude. I guess I never really thought of it that way before.
I guess we probably should fire our vocalist. Might as well do it today, and get it over with.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

dat sarcasm doe


----------



## Malkav

ducer said:


> Periphery was great without vocals, right now its just another metal band



It's getting so old now  just listen to any one of the other 12129835761236092394874698263957109387603469872937856019346840286392578230968 million bands on this planet then.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Malkav said:


> It's getting so old now  just listen to any one of the other 12129835761236092394874698263957109387603469872937856019346840286392578230968 million bands on this planet then.



Ooh tab for the new record already !!! . What tuning is that in?


----------



## Tang

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Ooh tab for the new record already !!! . What tuning is that in?



e^34.


----------



## joshthysia

bulb said:


> Damn...you are right dude. I guess I never really thought of it that way before.
> I guess we probably should fire our vocalist. Might as well do it today, and get it over with.


Getting fired from Periphery... wow that's seriously the worst Christmas gift ever.


----------



## obZenity

joshthysia said:


> Getting fired from Periphery... wow that's seriously the worst Christmas gift ever.


 
He entertained the taste of scarlet


----------



## gorthul

> Getting fired from Periphery... wow that's seriously the worst Christmas gift ever.



"Yo Sponce, so some random guy in this internet forum said that we are just another metal band when you are with us sooo...yeah, bye."


----------



## bulb

joshthysia said:


> Getting fired from Periphery... wow that's seriously the worst Christmas gift ever.



cant tell if srs


----------



## TomTom8theworld

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/131/351/eb6.jpg?1307463786


----------



## 7soundz

When will the first single from Clear be out?


----------



## CloudAC

So i stumbled upon this............


----------



## kamello




----------



## CloudAC

"number 5 the parade of ashes.. eeeeehhhhhhhh 6.5. not bad."







nvm


----------



## Jonathan20022

Something tells me you're anxious for this release  one look at the dude's other videos should tell you enough about what he's doing. He's doing what that "Review Girl" did, where you basically make a very short clip with a statement about a video/event/release/just about anything in order to ride the hype. And make a quick buck by the views and ad revenue they'd get from unsuspecting people like you and I. 

They can't actually make any revenue if they use the copyright content in their video, so this is their way of screwing the system and people who want more info. I sincerely doubt he even has the EP unless he knows someone who has it and heard it.


----------



## CloudAC

Holy shit hahaha I didn't look through his other videos, well more fool me then. It actually popped up in my 'Videos you may like' thing, so YouTube ....ed me!

I am really looking forward to this release though, more music to listen to is alwaaays a great thing


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Feed the Ground may or may not have leaked and it may or may not be ....ING AWESOME


----------



## AuroraTide

Been seeing posts about drum clinics on the Aussie tour, any plans for guitar clinics? Would love to have a lesson from you guys or from The Animals As Leaders guys!


----------



## Metal_Webb

New shirt arrived...







sent me full retard


----------



## Dayviewer

90 second previews of Clear are up on iTunes 

Edit: And it's sounding awesome, if Juggernaut is going to be this diverse throughout with everybody contributing, oh my, oh my...


----------



## skisgaar

Damn man, I was least impressed with Zero at first, but now I'm titillated!!!


----------



## Khoi

Dayviewer said:


> 90 second previews of Clear are up on iTunes
> 
> Edit: And it's sounding awesome, if Juggernaut is going to be this diverse throughout with everybody contributing, oh my, oh my...



Only previewable through the Australian store!


----------



## Jonathan20022

You can just click the logo on the bottom right and change to a European iTunes Store that has it up to preview it! Germany/Belgium have them, Zero sounds really cool! I'm still digging Pale Aura the most though haha.

Surprisingly out of that preview I really still like Feed The Ground a lot, which I wasn't expecting to like that much.


----------



## GSingleton

I am the CLEAR table?


Haha pumped for my preorder. Jake is gonna melt faces


----------



## Joose

Of course you can't switch to another country in the app, to my knowledge. Laptop shit out recently.

Edit: Nevermind, figured it out. Now to listen!

Double-Edit: Nevermind again; definitely didn't work lol. Damnit.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

hay bulb i photoshop'd u sumfun


----------



## isispelican

can somebody post a link to the previews?


----------



## Watty

Webb, those be some THICK ass glasses, how can you look through them without being distracted by the black blobs on the _Periphery_ of your vision?









Edit: That pun was TOTALLY unintentional as I was asking a serious question and it was the PERFECT word for it.....:LOL:


----------



## Metal_Webb

Watty said:


> Webb, those be some THICK ass glasses, how can you look through them without being distracted by the black blobs on the _Periphery_ of your vision?



They may or may not be 3D glasses with the lenses punched out for retarded looking photos >_>


----------



## Vzmike

That Feed the Ground riff is just ....ing intoxicating. 'Tis going to be a sweet release for sure.

Eff whoever wrote that riff before I did at some point in my life dammit!


----------



## Dayviewer

Vzmike said:


> That Feed the Ground riff is just ....ing intoxicating. 'Tis going to be a sweet release for sure.
> 
> Eff whoever wrote that riff before I did at some point in my life dammit!


That would be Spencer if I'm correct


----------



## anomynous

I think FTG is Matt's


----------



## Dayviewer

Yea it's his song but it was part of the Mothership first, which makes me think Spencer wrote the guitars for it, ofcourse I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Kroaton

I wanted to listen to the "Clear" previews on iTunes (figures that they are not available in my region), and when I clicked on the Periphery band page, something magical and unique stuck out.

It's russian, synth-popish, and it's just soo bad.


----------



## spawnofthesith

^


Sorta reminds me when I came across this track some years ago, and thought wrongly that it was by Misha for a while. Either way its a chill track lol


----------



## noobstix

so where's the best place to pre order Clear in the UK/EU?


----------



## JosephAOI

Dayviewer said:


> Yea it's his song but it was part of the Mothership first, which makes me think Spencer wrote the guitars for it, ofcourse I'm not 100% sure though.



Yeah, that's right. Obviously, Misha would probably know better than anyone but I'm pretty sure Spencer wrote it for The Mothership and I suppose Matt just really liked it and wanted it to be his song?


----------



## TheFerryMan

LIsten to Nearly Ten Minutes of Music From Periphery's New Clear Record | MetalSucks 

oh metalsucks. thaks

all of the clear previews from Itunes.

I need Parade of Ashes in my life.


----------



## kylendm

Parade of Ashes. Yes.


----------



## DVRP

And another for Parade of Ashes. I can't wait..


----------



## toiletstand

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/axefx-ii-high-gain-test-clip nice to hear this again in the Zero preview


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Guys, could you tell me who's the one doing the solo in All New Materials?


----------



## Tang

And it's gone.


----------



## isispelican

thisismrfrenzy said:


> Guys, could you tell me who's the one doing the solo in All New Materials?



it's misha


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Thanks, really was unsure about that one


----------



## JEngelking

I'm doing exactly what I did when P2 came out, and abstaining from listening to anything (previews, etc. with the exception of the sampler video that Sumerian put up a few weeks ago) from Clear until I have my actual copy of the album. Hopefully the Merchconnection pre-orders aren't super late.


----------



## isispelican

https://itunes.apple.com/de/album/clear/id780211427


----------



## Watty

^ You win.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

JEngelking said:


> I'm doing exactly what I did when P2 came out, and abstaining from listening to anything (previews, etc. with the exception of the sampler video that Sumerian put up a few weeks ago) from Clear until I have my actual copy of the album. *Hopefully the Merchconnection pre-orders aren't super late. *



I'm not preordering this solely due to Merch Connection's terrible customer service. My last late preorder (second one in a row) I decided to try and contact them and got no response... I had to track the owner down on SS.org and message him to get a response, and even then all he could do was whine about how it wasn't his company's fault that the orders were shipping late and that it was a "supply issue."

So they don't get my business. Sorry Pure-Riffery. This one's gonna be an Amazon MP3 download.


----------



## JEngelking

Mo Jiggity said:


> I'm not preordering this solely due to Merch Connection's terrible customer service. My last late preorder (second one in a row) I decided to try and contact them and got no response... I had to track the owner down on SS.org and message him to get a response, and even then all he could do was whine about how it wasn't his company's fault that the orders were shipping late and that it was a "supply issue."
> 
> So they don't get my business. Sorry Pure-Riffery. This one's gonna be an Amazon MP3 download.



Yeah, I've heard quite a few reports about late delivery on pre-orders and things ordered from them, namely the Altered State pre-orders. My P2 pre-order was here I think three days after the album was released, so hopefully the Clear pre-orders arrive in a timely fashion.


----------



## Cynic

i don't think that merch connection has ever delivered any of my orders in a timely fashion


----------



## Joose

Pale Aura, The Parade of Ashes, Extraneous and Zero. I like the rest too, but I'm all about those 4. Can't wait to hear them in their full glory.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I couldn't resist, I had to listen to the iTunes previews.

Aaaaand holy crap, all of those songs sound fantastic. The Overture definitely had the biggest "Oh my god Misha, stop what you're doing" moment, but I really, REEEEAAAALLY can't wait for this EP. Better keep myself busy with work to forget about it until my preorder (hopefully) arrives soon.


----------



## fc3603

when will the new album start to ship? I preordered one. Can't wait!


----------



## Fiction

fc3603 said:


> when will the new album start to ship? I preordered one. Can't wait!



March 2015, probably.


----------



## Dayviewer

I ordered at CMDistro so will probably get mine on time


----------



## Xplozive

I just listened to the previews and i cant lie, there wasnt all that much i liked about them  ill wait till the whole record until I make a final judgement


----------



## allthatjazz

I didn't know about all these issues with Merch Connection until after I pre-ordered. You guys are seriously scaring me and making me nervous about if I'm gonna get my album


----------



## toiletstand

you get what you order but sometimes(every time ive ordered) it just takes way longer than expected.


----------



## Kroaton

After it took 3 months to get my "Altered State" pre-order, Merch Connection can Feed the Ground for all I care.

*Ba-Dum-Tss*.

Gonna have to be an Amazon or iTunes purchase for this one.


----------



## noobstix

Clear is on Summerian Records' Youtube channel SumerianRecords - YouTube


----------



## Dayviewer

noobstix said:


> Clear is on Summerian Records' Youtube channel SumerianRecords - YouTube


----------



## Kroaton

Congratulations on the EP guys, the experiment was without a doubt a succes, seeing how my shorts are now covered in all sorts of sticky ickyes.


----------



## Draceius

For the lazy people


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well could've kept the order, but whatever. Thanks!


----------



## Draceius

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well could've kept the order, but whatever. Thanks!



Yeah sorry about that, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww8wIUTzjvk&list=PLH22-xSMERQp18O1-ZMBCGD8zXwcDa037 Playlist here if you need it.


----------



## MrSleepwalker

WHAT. THE. EFFF.

really, Sumerian?
I've pre-ordered a copy from Merchconnection aaaaand it's on Sumerian YT channel even earlier than release date

Can anyone explain me what does it mean?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MrSleepwalker said:


> WHAT. THE. EFFF.
> 
> really, Sumerian?
> I've pre-ordered a copy from Merchconnection aaaaand it's on Sumerian YT channel even earlier than release date
> 
> Can anyone explain me what does it mean?



It's the year 2014. You buy the album if you want to support the band, not to have some exclusive right to listen to it. They're streaming it just to get more people to preorder/buy the damn album, not to fvck with you.


----------



## anomynous

The Jake and Misha songs aren't doing anything for me after the first listen, but dat parade of ashes


----------



## CloudAC

Dude, its out 2 weeks early, DONT COMPLAIN


----------



## WolleK

Me and my girlfriend enjoyed the first the songs... Kudos for them... but then the songs got blocked by GEMA on yotube... oh sometimes i hate to be german.


----------



## CloudAC

That sucks dude, try some sort of proxy?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

WolleK said:


> Me and my girlfriend enjoyed the first the songs... Kudos for them... but then the songs got blocked by GEMA on yotube... oh sometimes i hate to be german.



Just wait until you hear Nolly's song. And die. Of sheer heaviness.


----------



## Khoi

every. single. song. is. amazing.


----------



## Dayviewer

Love this EP guys you've all done a great job!
Gotta ask, is Spencer also soloing on Parade of Ashes? it's DAMN tasty  edit: Oh just read on FB that it's Nick from The Mothership! 

There are some really really refreshing elements in this EP brought in by each member, and I really hope it all makes way to Juggernaut because the more diverse the better!


----------



## CloudAC

Just finished The Parade of Ashes and fuuuuck, that was so so good. Spencer is on point!


----------



## Joose

I feel like I shouldn't enjoy The Parade of Ashes as much as I do, but... it's just spectacularly catchy and well-written.


----------



## Guthrielicious

So far I enjoy Matt's song, the solo in Spencer's, the overture and Jake's song. I know the other songs will probably grow on me as always.


----------



## Acme

I like Marks's and Matt's songs the best.


----------



## coreysMonster

WolleK said:


> Me and my girlfriend enjoyed the first the songs... Kudos for them... but then the songs got blocked by GEMA on yotube... oh sometimes i hate to be german.


Just use Proxmate, dude. It's a Firefox plugin that gets through all of the GEMA bullshit on Youtube.

From what I've heard, perfectly legal as well, since it's Youtube/Google's job to prevent German users from viewing things not made available in their country, and there's no law against using proxies from outside your country.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Those Haunted Shore vibes in Mark's track tho. Mark knocked it out of the park and so did Spencer with their songs, but every song feels perfect in context with one another for some reason. Misha's surprised me since every little teaser I heard of it didn't showcase what the song had in store. But Summer Jam/Extraneous are both also excellent tracks, Jakes has some really memorable moments all over.

Super happy with how it came out!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Love it! The Summer Jam is my favorite


----------



## Eptaceros

Nolly killed it. Spencer's track is awesome for what it is, but I can't get into it.


----------



## Experimorph

The Parade of Ashes might just be the greatest rave song ever. But holy batman, dat Extraneous!


----------



## Flare

Nice experiment as anticipated.

Glad to hear Matt's, Jake's andSpencer's influence. Cool song, but nothing special.

Misha: glad he writes most of the periphery stuffa.AND he's gonna make a new Bulb album too.

Nolly: i was a bit disappointed from the teaser, it seemed like a big boring breakdown, but the track is actually awesome.

Mark: I LOVE YOU!!! MARRY ME FFS!!!


Note that i lstened the whole ep only one time and my opinion may change


----------



## elnyrb10

just listened to pale aura only. sweet jesus tits mark you are a god


----------



## Sephiroth952

Well...i think i need a smoke...


----------



## xCaptainx

Feed the ground has to be my fav, purely because of my age (30) and from growing up on Nu-Metal. The slipknot vibe in the chorus alone is enough for me to claim this as my favourite haha.


----------



## SeaBeast

The breakdown on Extraneous is pure sex.


----------



## bulb

Glad you guys are digging Clear!
Obviously due to the nature of a project like this, it's normal if not everyone is a fan of every track, but that's part of the fun. At any rate thanks for listening, and if you enjoyed it please support us by preordering the album or buying it in the first week as it does make a big difference for us!!


----------



## Opion

Pale Aura.

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## JoeyBTL

I think it's pretty sweet. Even though I may not be as big of a fan of some songs as others, its cool to hear all the separate ideas from each member. Its like a cake. You have all the separate ingredients, some sugar, eggs, flour, etc. and I may like sugar and eggs a lot, but flour on its own isn't all that great..but when you put them together, its delicious. Periphery is like cake.

I like cake.


----------



## xCaptainx

bulb said:


> Glad you guys are digging Clear!
> Obviously due to the nature of a project like this, it's normal if not everyone is a fan of every track, but that's part of the fun. At any rate thanks for listening, and if you enjoyed it please support us by preordering the album or buying it in the first week as it does make a big difference for us!!



Will you have copies at the New Zealand show? I understand it's being released that day or the day before?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

it wasn't a contest, but Mark wins Clear with Pale Aura in my opinion. Loving Summer Jam and Feed the Ground too.


----------



## theo

....kkkkkkkkkk today is a good day.


----------



## 12enoB

Mark's song is damn impressive. Great way to close it out!


----------



## revivalmode

Pale Aura just became my jam. Who played the solo actually, is that also Mark?


----------



## Fiction

Half way through, pretty cool seeing everyones style shine through. I think Spencers sounded exactly like I'd expected, pretty much what I use to expect from Spence Pre-beard and he had colour in his hair.


----------



## Tang

Feed the Ground..



EDIT: I wonder how the guys will choose which of these songs to play live? It might be cool to do a 2 part set with Clear as the first part and a random assortment second half.

EDIT2: Nolly's track. I was not prepared. I.. wow.


----------



## Breadmonkey

Tang said:


> Feed the Ground..
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I wonder how the guys will choose which of these songs to play live?...
> 
> MOTHERofgod.




Yeah, I was gonna ask, are these songs going to be played live at all? If so, Feed the Ground should come with a serious health and safety warning. Absolute monster of a tune!

Love the whole E.P. from start to finish and am looking forward to ordering it when my monies arrive from my new job. Today was a good day.


----------



## theo

What was used for the piano in overture/the rest of the tracks Misha? Is that real or a VST instrument?


----------



## Fiction

8Dio, methinks.


----------



## Joose

So... who played the solo in The Parade of Ashes? It's sweet.


----------



## Veldar

I only really liked Nolly and Mark's tracks, I'm a bit disappointed Mark's track had less black metal influences.

And does anyone else think that the first half of Nolly's song sounds like pitchblack?


----------



## anomynous

Listened again, I only really like Matt's, Spencer's, & Mark's tracks. The rest aren't bad, but just come across as very average to me.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I loved this entire ELP from front to back. I cannot wait for mine to get here, my body was totally ready for this.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Does this mean that the album leaked? because that makes me the saddest panda.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

No it hasn't leaked, its streaming on Sumerian's youtube channel.


----------



## TheFerryMan

ChubbyEwok said:


> No it hasn't leaked, its streaming on Sumerian's youtube channel.


 
I asked because a lot of times a studio would release an album like this if it leaked ahead of schedule, but then I could be remember things wrong.


also. HNNNNG Parade of Ashes is maybe my favorite P.riffs song. 

god.





Joose said:


> So... who played the solo in The Parade of Ashes? It's sweet.


 
Mafrunkling Nick Johnston

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbDg9bvssVw


----------



## Cynic

hey marsha the album sucks im not buying your breakdown fest


----------



## ChubbyEwok

> I asked because a lot of times a studio would release an album like this if it leaked ahead of schedule, but then I could be remember things wrong.
> 
> 
> also. HNNNNG Parade of Ashes is maybe my favorite P.riffs song.
> 
> god./QUOTE]
> 
> I'm pretty sure Feed the Ground leaked a while ago, but all links to it were taken down super fast.  Totally digging Parade of Ashes as well!


----------



## JosephAOI

Periphery : Clear | Has it leaked?

So, yeah, it did leak. That seems to be the trend now.

>Record an album
>Give it to label
>Hope it doesn't leak
>It leaks
>Let's put it on youtube


----------



## sicair

TheFerryMan said:


> also. HNNNNG Parade of Ashes is maybe my favorite P.riffs song.
> 
> god.



Sponce is one hell of a songwriter, gotta say.


----------



## TheFerryMan

JosephAOI said:


> Periphery : Clear | Has it leaked?
> 
> So, yeah, it did leak. That seems to be the trend now.
> 
> >Record an album
> >Give it to label
> >Hope it doesn't leak
> >It leaks
> >Let's put it on youtube


 
at least if you are not a major label player.


because come on, Beyoncé. Released not only a surprise album but it was a video album that was shot in public places.

HOW DO DAT!?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Experimorph said:


> The Parade of Ashes might just be the greatest rave song ever.



I showed it to a friend of mine who USED to be into metal before getting super into EDM and he loved it


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Kurkkuviipale said:


> It's the year 2014. You buy the album if you want to support the band, not to have some exclusive right to listen to it. They're streaming it just to get more people to preorder/buy the damn album, not to fvck with you.



LOL, that's super-stupid, why should I buy it if I can go to YouTube and listen to it there even before the official release date? And what's the point of pre-ordering in this case?


----------



## JosephAOI

MrSleepwalker said:


> LOL, that's super-stupid, why should I buy it if I can go to YouTube and listen to it there even before the official release date? And what's the point of pre-ordering in this case?



Oh, I don't know, supporting the band, first of all? And this case in particular? Well, there's a pre-order package with a usb drive that has studio update kind of stuff that's not on youtube.


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Well, I support bands, while buying merch and visiting gigs



JosephAOI said:


> there's a pre-order package with a usb drive that has studio update kind of stuff that's not on youtube.



Not yet


----------



## JosephAOI

You're also not accounting for first week sales, which have a lot to do with if a band will even come to you town so you can buy merch from them.

All I'm saying is the guys who defend the idea of shorting bands money generally turn out to be stingy assholes. You don't see me, the struggling starting musician working at McDonald's shorting bands. I gave $50, which was all I had left, to The Safety Fire and let them sleep and shower at my house when they came through here. Not to mention buying their new album the day it came out.

Also, you definitely shouldn't play off stuff like this about Periphery in the Periphery thread in which Misha and Jake frequently post in.

TL;DR: If you like a band, you should have the decency to give them some $$$. Tip your waiter/waitress, and tip your favorite bands.


----------



## MrSleepwalker

JosephAOI said:


> You're also not accounting for first week sales, which have a lot to do with if a band will even come to you town so you can buy merch from them.
> 
> All I'm saying is the guys who defend the idea of shorting bands money generally turn out to be stingy assholes. You don't see me, the struggling starting musician working at McDonald's shorting bands. I gave $50, which was all I had left, to The Safety Fire and let them sleep and shower at my house when they came through here. Not to mention buying their new album the day it came out.
> 
> Also, you definitely shouldn't play off stuff like this about Periphery in the Periphery thread in which Misha and Jake frequently post in.
> 
> TL;DR: If you like a band, you should have the decency to give them some $$$. Tip your waiter/waitress, and tip your favorite bands.



Do you even read, bro?
I wrote that I *have already pre-ordered *the album, but the fact that it appeared on yt has shocked me.

And the fact that EP was leaked clears the situation about it


----------



## anomynous

The EP "leaked" after it was put on YouTube. the "leak" is a rip of the YouTube audio. I don't know why Sumerian put it on Youtube two weeks early, but they did.


----------



## 80H

their strategy is to release music, let you guys argue about it, use the publicity to generate more show revenue and laugh their way to all of the cocaine, exotic hookers, groupies and polish custom guitars that you can't afford


----------



## imgarrett

anomynous said:


> The EP "leaked" after it was put on YouTube. the "leak" is a rip of the YouTube audio. I don't know why Sumerian put it on Youtube two weeks early, but they did.



THIS. I feel half of the leaks aren't even leaks they are youtube webrips of full album streams they put on youtube. Technically it's not a leak.


----------



## hypotc

Pale Aura be my jam.





_excuse my editing skills._


----------



## spectrrrrrre

bulb said:


> Glad you guys are digging Clear!
> Obviously due to the nature of a project like this, it's normal if not everyone is a fan of every track, but that's part of the fun. At any rate thanks for listening, and if you enjoyed it please support us by preordering the album or buying it in the first week as it does make a big difference for us!!



Out of curiosity, how heavily do pre-orders weight versus first week sales? Do they weight more or are they equal?


----------



## bhakan

spectrrrrrre said:


> Out of curiosity, how heavily do pre-orders weight versus first week sales? Do they weight more or are they equal?


I'm pretty sure preorders count as first week sales.


----------



## vilk

I think every song on this EP is rockin. And then there's Parade of Ashes. What the heck is that? I'm like blown away that people in this thread like it. I thought for sure it would be the most unanimously disliked song. I think it's the worst Periphery song I've ever heard.  I'm sure the band anticipates it being hated on because it's clearly way more... differenter... than anything else they've put out.  Sorry, I guess I just wasn't ready 


No one else hears this song and just immediately thinks 'nope.' ?


----------



## Joose

^I'm sure plenty of people agree with you on it. Just not here, apparently. Certainly not me, that song is sweet. 

It's The Summer Jam that I can't get into. It's very good, just not my thing. The whole idea of this EP is awesome though. It really does feel like all of the styles thrown together would be similar to Periphery II.


----------



## Eclipse

bhakan said:


> I'm pretty sure preorders count as first week sales.



They definitely do!


----------



## avinu

hypotc said:


> Pale Aura be my jam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _excuse my editing skills._



So much yuss. Love the different styles on every song while keeping a theme. Also I didn't expect the instrumentals. Definitely cool but I wonder if it was because the person writing the song was like "hey I don't want vocals on this" or if Spencer was just like "nope can't do vocals with that man sorry".


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

MrSleepwalker said:


> WHAT. THE. EFFF.
> 
> really, Sumerian?
> I've pre-ordered a copy from Merchconnection aaaaand it's on Sumerian YT channel even earlier than release date
> 
> Can anyone explain me what does it mean?



Marketing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bulb

haha


----------



## Flare

avinu said:


> So much yuss. Love the different styles on every song while keeping a theme. Also I didn't expect the instrumentals. Definitely cool but I wonder if it was because the person writing the song was like "hey I don't want vocals on this" or if Spencer was just like "nope can't do vocals with that man sorry".



"I don't want vocals"
Every member chose about evrything 'bout his song.
I'm a little disappointed of Nick playing the solo indeed, Misha said no guest solos in this ep, i think Spencer cheated

Oh, and this songs aren't meant to be played live for who asked


----------



## owl

Geez, Zero and Overture is the best tracks. Jaky's track also rocks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've only started with Feed the Ground, but goddamn, that high note Spence hit's at 1:55.  His growls also sound like they're also getting more brutal. 

EDIT: Was Spencer influenced by Nine Inch Nails with The Parade of Ashes? The groove sounds a lot like a NiN song and Spencer's delivery reminds me of Trent Reznor.

Judging by what I'm hearing, Spencer's, Matt's, and Nolly's are my favorites.


----------



## rjnix_0329

This EP is sweet. Good music makes me feel nice. Can't wait for Juggernaut.


----------



## allthatjazz

Well this sucks, as I already pre-ordered. Well, the optimist in my hopes that they'll deliver at least SOMEWHAT on time. Also, Mark and Spencer yet again show me why they're some of my favorite musicians ever, especially Mark. My biggest inspiration for playing


----------



## Stooge1996

Anyone on here going to tab the summer jam? looking to do it for my final high school music performance. I would attempt it but i have a terrible ear. Although im sure a member on here has done a cover on youtube maybe he might have one? pm if you know him


----------



## Zalbu

Periphery is one of those bands where you have to listen to them on at least 320kbps, YouTubes sound quality absolutely shits over their dense but still heavy production style. That said, all the tracks sounds absolutely killer but The Summer Jam, The Parade of Ashes, Pale Aura and Extraneous sticks out to me after the first listen. Nollys guitar tone is just ridiculous.


----------



## toiletstand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Was Spencer influenced by Nine Inch Nails with The Parade of Ashes? The groove sounds a lot like a NiN song and Spencer's delivery reminds me of Trent Reznor.




haha i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## skisgaar

All of you guys delivered, but I might just be a little bit in love with Feed the ground and parade of ashes. In fact, I'm learning feed the ground, and it'll be the first Periphery song I know all the way through!


----------



## UncurableZero

After listening to P2 so much that I've been getting sick of it lately, this sounds so fresh!
Dat Pale Aura doe


----------



## chinnybob

I love that all the songs are so different from anything Periphery have put out before, you really get a feel for the musical identity of each member and what they bring to the band. 

I don't think it even comes close to PII but I also don't think they're really comparable. The Summer Jam and The Parade of Ashes are my clear favourites. If I've got one gripe it's probably the production of some of the tracks being really different, especially the drum sounds seem way better on some? The best thing about this for me is Spencer. His sense of melody is outstanding, he's absolutely killing it and he elevates a lot of the material from good to amazing.

Also Misha and Nolly's guitar sounds are unbelievable.


----------



## Winspear

Awesome EP. Great production. The main theme is fantastic.

What's with the complains about streaming from those who preordered? This is hardly a new thing...You're still going to receive your physical copy


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Jake's track is by far my favorite, I can't really tell why. Maybe it's the "sensibility" of the track coming from the choice of notes and melodies haha. I digged the sound of it since the Titan demo from DiMarzio, but hearing it in it's complete form made me love it. Also the tracks from Misha, Nolly and Mark are amazing too. Mark's kinda reminds me of Have a Blast which is cute, but maybe that's just me. Great music, made me smile a lot


----------



## TheHereticSlade

Man I love Zero and Extraneous !!
Mark's song is awesome too, the way he moves around the fretboard always amazes me.
Did Bulb use his Jackson with the Juggs for Zero? It sounds HUGE.


----------



## GSingleton

Not a fan of Misha's at all. It just seems like the same thing over and over. Nolly's is a bit of the same but a bit more digestible.

I love Spencer's because it is so different for them. I also finally seeing Jake come out and write something non electronic and he excelled in my opinion. The others are a little forgettable for me. When my preorder comes in, I will wear out Spencer's track until I am sick of it.

Sorry SSO haha


----------



## bulb

TheHereticSlade said:


> Man I love Zero and Extraneous !!
> Mark's song is awesome too, the way he moves around the fretboard always amazes me.
> Did Bulb use his Jackson with the Juggs for Zero? It sounds HUGE.



I did indeed. BMW blue 7 with Juggs FTW!


----------



## Drowner

I just listened to the EP, and for the most part it was predictable, nothing stands out as something to immediately go back and listen to. I'll give it a few more spins to see if I change my mind.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

So Mark is definitely the songwritter in Periphery that inspires me the most, this just confirms it. I absolutely love his style, it's very similar to what I try to achieve. Also, Feed the Ground is ....ing incredible. Such a heavy, groovy badass song!


----------



## TheHereticSlade

bulb said:


> I did indeed. BMW blue 7 with Juggs FTW!



Cool ! You also replied to me on youtube xD
So if Jake also recorded with tha Juggz, does this mean that the Titan lost

On a serious note, I'm still GASSING for those PUPs.


----------



## CTID

I think that if anything, Clear shows just how much range Spencer has. He uses so many different vocal styles across the songs it's ridiculous, and he makes them all work and sound great.

I thought all of the songs sounded awesome, but there were a couple standouts, for sure.


----------



## bulb

TheHereticSlade said:


> Cool ! You also replied to me on youtube xD
> So if Jake also recorded with tha Juggz, does this mean that the Titan lost
> 
> On a serious note, I'm still GASSING for those PUPs.



Not at all, my guitar just had newer strings haha!


----------



## bulb

Flare said:


> "I don't want vocals"
> Every member chose about evrything 'bout his song.
> I'm a little disappointed of Nick playing the solo indeed, *Misha said no guest solos in this ep*, i think Spencer cheated
> 
> Oh, and this songs aren't meant to be played live for who asked



I don't know where you got that "information" but it's obviously not true.
First off, I don't decide anything, the band comes together and decides things as a group. Second, if it HAD been against the rules, Spencer would have respected that. But we agreed as a band that anything goes, so a guest solo was more than welcome and Nick Johnston did a fantastic job to boot!


----------



## coreysMonster

Finally got around to giving this a listen.

Spencer, Nolly and Mark's tracks really stand out on this one, but I think Spencer's track is my favorite.

Bulb, if you read this, can you kick everyone in your band in the shins for me please? You guys are way too ....ing talented.

EDIT: Are the drums programmed on this album? Specifically at the end of Pale Aura with the long double-kick stretch. I'm just asking because I've never heard Matt do something like that before, and that's pretty darn impressive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bulb said:


> I don't know where you got that "information" but it's obviously not true.



Rob Percy strikes again.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Whole thing rocks. Will be jamming to this for a long time!


----------



## JosephAOI

GSingleton said:


> I also finally seeing Jake come out and write something non electronic and he excelled in my opinion.



The Gods Must Be Crazy was mostly written by Jake, I believe! Also, Racecar was between Misha and Jake, he contributes more than you'd think 

Anyway, The Summer Jam, and The Parade Of Ashes are definitely my favorites. I really like Feed The Ground too but it's hard to think of it as a Periphery song since I always thought of it as a Mothership song.


----------



## wannabguitarist

hypotc said:


> Pale Aura be my jam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _excuse my editing skills._



Yup. Such a kickass song; it might even be my favorite thing this band has done. Way to go Mrak


----------



## JakePeriphery

I used the Titan with Titan pickups on some of the song by the way, namely the solo!


----------



## spectrrrrrre

I feel out of place thinking Zero and Extraneous would have been sick with vocals. Since the trend seems to be a belief in instrumental Periphery. Still good stuff though, definitely think Mrak's track is the strongest, that intro riff ....ing kills me everytime.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, I think Zero and Extraneous would have been sick with vocals. Especially if Spencer laid some of his ridiculous death growls in Extraneous.


----------



## Hybrid138

Was anything from the piano parts in Clear, or anything else, played in the PII in studio videos?


----------



## Pweaks

When I hear Extraneous I feel like it needs some Jens Kidman. But I think it also works instrumentally.

My favorite tracks are Jake's and Mark's. I love the vocals on The Summer Jam and the black metal-ish vibe on Pale Aura. Spencer's really catchy and good too and I find myself listening to it over and over again. I like the chorus(?) riff in Misha's track but other than that it sounds a bit boring. Matt's track is alright, though it doesn't really move me into a one way or another. Average is the right word I guess.


----------



## Flare

O


bulb said:


> I don't know where you got that "information" but it's obviously not true.
> First off, I don't decide anything, the band comes together and decides things as a group. Second, if it HAD been against the rules, Spencer would have respected that. But we agreed as a band that anything goes, so a guest solo was more than welcome and Nick Johnston did a fantastic job to boot!



I thought i read that on ask, obviously i didn't remember correctly.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Great EP! I really love the take everyone has. Mark's writing style has always struck a chord with me and sure enough I loved that song.


----------



## theo

This would be better if there were no instrumentals. The lack of vocals ruins the style. 
I don't want to hear periphery without vocals.


----------



## 80H

So the night starts off real easy. We pick up two 24 packs, head back to the house and get down on the Metal Gear Solid legacy collection. I watch my friend slowly lose his patience and ragequit MGS3 after about an hour of me narrating the lives of all the patrol guards while he kept getting owned by the same stairs for like 20 minutes. 

In between songs, I change his player to Feed the Ground, and as soon as the drums start, he comes out of the ragey haze like "wh...what?" and his head perks up and looks at me and I'm just like "yeah f*cker wait for it." Then the meaty chug kicks in and he's like "dude yes who the .... is this" (sorry nolly, his bass speakers are sackfilth so he never even knew you existed). 


He still ragequit and went back to 4 (never made it past the stairs, just kept accidentally jumping into alerts after he picked up the first shotty and eventually got so mad it was awkward), but the conversion is complete. He listened to all of Clear (he doesn't really understand syncopation, but as soon as I said the word groove, he understood) and then I and II (cherry-picked, he's only mildly a fan of the s'creamy screams, which made Ragnarok hilarious)(using too many parentheses here man). 


now that I have your attention, I would like to both formally _*EITHER*_ an autographed t-shirt (I'll pay man, just sign that shit with obscure words of wisdom!) or an orchestral periphery cover of the following song 


 

to be clear (haha puns), I would much prefer the orchestral cover over the shirt. and so would everyone else, as will likely be demonstrated by the record breaking likes this post will surely receive.

or at the very least, f*cking force Spencer to listen to the song on repeat nonstop until he is the true heir of bonnie tyler's godlike rasp vibrato. seriously, @3:48/3:49, she may as well be smoking a cigarette while she's singing it...how do you even rasp that hard? and motherf*cking trumpets man, more trumpets


----------



## Xplozive

Ummm what?


----------



## HighPotency

This butthurt about the EP being posted on Youtube is cute.

Max Youtube audio quality is like 185 kb/s- you'll never get 320 kb/s music from Youtube.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Xplozive said:


> Ummm what?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## zhangshred

Haven't stopped listening to this since they put up the stream 

I've spent the last few hours trying to figure out Nick's solo in Parade of Ashes and ended up recording an attempt at it, hopefully I did it somewhat proud!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Xplozive said:


> Ummm what?



Re-read with the context of the second sentence and it all makes sense.



> We pick up two 24 packs



ETA: How many people is "we"? 'Cause that's a lot of beer.


----------



## 80H

bozothedeathmachine said:


> ETA: How many people is "we"? 'Cause that's a lot of beer.





we were being proactive. breakfast.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Zero and Pale Aura are my favorites. 
Though I'm digging the massive Slipknot influence of Matt's track. I was a maggot for a period in my early teens.


----------



## kamello

Summer Jam makes me feel happy , been on replay all day
Mrak track is awesome too!, loving the intensity of the outro 
gotta listen the rest with more attention


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

At 1:13 of The Parade of Ashes, I hear the lyrics "destroy, erase the masses." Is that a nod to Meshuggah or is it a coincidence?


----------



## matt397

Parade of Ashes sounds fvcking huge !


----------



## Tommy Deaks

Mark has a writing style that just makes my willy tingle. 

I like all of it. Stand out tracks are Pale Aura and Zero. I love the breakdown in Extraneous as well.

Also I think Sponce's vocals just get better!


----------



## bulb

Just FYI guys:
I am going to be doing an AMA on Reddit in /r/progmetal this Sunday at 2pm EST! See ya there!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

bozothedeathmachine said:


> ETA: How many people is "we"? 'Cause that's a lot of beer.



A 24 pack is not a lot of beer. At all


----------



## kylendm

wannabguitarist said:


> A 24 pack is not a lot of beer. At all


To be fair the guy said two 24 packs.


----------



## Hybrid138

wannabguitarist said:


> A 24 pack is not a lot of beer. At all



If 24 is not a lot for one day, I need to party with you!


----------



## Shadycicada

Um....guys? I think I made a mistake.


----------



## CloudAC

I hear no mistake. Dat Titan tone


----------



## JEngelking

Okay I caved and listened to Feed the Ground. Worth it. It was awesome, maybe I'll listen to Parade of Ashes too THEN be done for real till I get my copy of Clear.


----------



## Vinnychinny

FileSwap.com : The Summer Jam.gp5 download free

Started tabbing the Summer Jam and have the intro/(verse?)/chorus down. I don't have a great ear but I'll probably spend more time tabbing tomorrow.


----------



## Khoi

Vinnychinny said:


> FileSwap.com : The Summer Jam.gp5 download free
> 
> Started tabbing the Summer Jam and have the intro/(verse?)/chorus down. I don't have a great ear but I'll probably spend more time tabbing tomorrow.



Hey man, I have most of it (the main riff) tabbed out here if you want to use some of it!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Hybrid138 said:


> If 24 is not a lot for one day, I need to party with you!



I thought it was 24 for 2 people; which isn't exactly absurd. Then again, my friends and I were professional drinkers before we entered the work force so...



kylendm said:


> To be fair the guy said two 24 packs.



Yeah I missed that. 24 per person is a substantial amount of fizzy alcoholic liquid


----------



## Stooge1996

Khoi said:


> Hey man, I have most of it (the main riff) tabbed out here if you want to use some of it!




Sick cover man, i saw your guitar and realised you were a member here. If you ever finish that tab pm me!


----------



## Xplozive

I take back everything i said about the preview...i absolutely love this ep/cd. Every song it amazing. I didnt like spencers at first but its grown on me x100. I also cant see the slipknot influence in feed the ground, just sounds like a heavy groove riff to me..

I actually wish there were lyrics for zero and extraneous though..theyre awesome instrumentals but i cannot get over how good spencer is sounding, its disappointing they didnt use him for every song.


----------



## Khoi

Stooge1996 said:


> Sick cover man, i saw your guitar and realised you were a member here. If you ever finish that tab pm me!



I probably won't be finishing the tab for The Summer Jam, but it looks like plenty of people are working on a full one.

I'm actually in the process of working out Pale Aura, and I'll post it up once I have it completed


----------



## Kroaton

Not mine, but the tabs are closeish, a good base for anyone wanting to learn the song, I imagine.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Does anyone know who plays the solo in Spencer's song?


----------



## DVRP

Fat-Elf said:


> Does anyone know who plays the solo in Spencer's song?



The guitarist from Matt and Spencers side project The Mothership. Believe his name is Nick Johnston


----------



## zhangshred

DVRP said:


> The guitarist from Matt and Spencers side project The Mothership. Believe his name is Nick Johnston



Do you know if he's a member on this site?


----------



## Jose Reina

Hi all!!
I am new user in this forum, and i am from Spain
And i make this afternoon a cover of periphery, the song scarlet.
This band is new for my, and i am awesome with his music, is veeeeery nice!

Sorry for my english



Thanks for watch!!


----------



## Malkav

zhangshred said:


> Do you know if he's a member on this site?



I don't believe he is, but he is a seriously fantastic guitar player:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2RBJwHyiQk


----------



## MetalElitist

are they going to release instrumental versions of matt, spencer, jake, and mark's tracks?


----------



## TheFerryMan

MetalElitist said:


> are they going to release instrumental versions of matt, spencer, jake, and mark's tracks?



Why would they

seriously, what would be the point of doing that?


----------



## MetalElitist

TheFerryMan said:


> Why would they
> 
> seriously, what would be the point of doing that?



to make a few bucks. I would pay for it


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MetalElitist said:


> are they going to release instrumental versions of matt, spencer, jake, and mark's tracks?



Yeah they are. Just like they released an instrumental for their second album.


----------



## zhangshred

Malkav said:


> I don't believe he is, but he is a seriously fantastic guitar player:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2RBJwHyiQk



well damn. his channel just got another subscriber.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MetalElitist said:


> are they going to release instrumental versions of matt, spencer, jake, and mark's tracks?



Were you here when Periphery 2 was released and when everyone was asking about an instrumental version of that?


----------



## Altar

Not enough djent.


----------



## Khoi

Kroaton said:


> Not mine, but the tabs are closeish, a good base for anyone wanting to learn the song, I imagine.




yeah, that guy is killer, but some of his fingerings are weird. I think the way I play it is more like how Mark would, it's consistent with the other songs he's written


----------



## JustMac

Mrak r00lz


----------



## Sebski

I wish Mark wrote more of Periphery's music. He's definitely got my favourite style - maybe I'm just a sucker for melodies.

The vocal production on Summer Jam's chorus is slightly annoying, doesn't sound good.

Zero could definitely do with vocals. I'm kind of bored of Misha's writing.

The Overture is a brilliant piece though.


----------



## Altar

Sebski said:


> The vocal production on Summer Jam's chorus is slightly annoying, doesn't sound good.



This. I want to love the piece so bad, but the vocals kill it for me. All in all, I miss songs like Icarus Lives and Scarlet, they were a good medium between this more recent stuff and the heavier material.


----------



## bulb

So just a reminder guys, but I am going to be doing an AMA on reddit tomorrow in /r/progmetal at 2pm EST, see ya there!


----------



## zhangshred

Sebski said:


> I wish Mark wrote more of Periphery's music. He's definitely got my favourite style - maybe I'm just a sucker for melodies.
> 
> The vocal production on Summer Jam's chorus is slightly annoying, doesn't sound good.
> 
> Zero could definitely do with vocals. I'm kind of bored of Misha's writing.
> 
> The Overture is a brilliant piece though.



I thought the exact same thing about Zero the first time I listened to it, but it's grown on me so much. Somewhere along the line I started feeling like I was listening to one of the old Bulb tracks, which made me very happy.

EDIT: Please don't let some part of Zero be from some Bulb song that I forgot. I'm going to look like a huge idjit.


----------



## bulb

zhangshred said:


> I thought the exact same thing about Zero the first time I listened to it, but it's grown on me so much. Somewhere along the line I started feeling like I was listening to one of the old Bulb tracks, which made me very happy.
> 
> EDIT: Please don't let some part of Zero be from some Bulb song that I forgot. I'm going to look like a huge idjit.



Glad you dig it dude, the whole song to me was written out as an epic final fantasy battle.
The only bit that is from an oldish demo is the "chorus" which is from my axefx test, worked wonderfully and that's actually on of the places where the Overture "theme" rears its head.

FWIW: I think my songs have always been growers. It's funny to see people talk so highly of PII now as opposed to when it came out, and the same can be said of P1 as well, but then again all of my favorite bands have had to grow on me, so I actually kinda like that!


----------



## coreysMonster

Kroaton said:


> Not mine, but the tabs are closeish, a good base for anyone wanting to learn the song, I imagine.



Goddamn, his right hand is like a blur.

I can only dream of reaching speeds like that.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I'm still very partial to The Aura and Feed the Ground. Both of those tracks are so well written and have amazing riffs/melodies


----------



## isispelican

All Periphery and Bulb songs are always huge growers for me and thats something I really like.


----------



## Kroaton

Growers, not showers...right guys?


----------



## jonajon91

Can someone link some Bulb tracks that got turned into periphery songs?


----------



## zhangshred

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone link some Bulb tracks that got turned into periphery songs?



Music page of Bulb - MP3 music page on SoundClick

There's a whole bunch of the Bulb tracks here!


----------



## Asrial

After listening to the EP a few times, I think it's funny to see who writes what in the band, and how they apply it to each song.

Besides the overture, I think my best-to-worst list for the EP is like this:

Pale Aura
Feed the Ground
the Parade of Ashes
Zero
The Summer Jam
Extraneous
Extraneous is the song I like the least, which was surprising. Mainly the composition of the track is what caught me off-guard, as it got a lot of missed opportunities. It doesn't feel like a Periphery track to me either. 
Jakes and Mishas tracks I wasn't too keen on, but they're growing on me.
The top 3 is just plain awesome. Mark should be proud of Pale aura, that song is phenomenal!


----------



## Thrace

Just stopped by to say that Extraneous is sick and Nolly's vibrato is ....ing awesome.


----------



## shpence

Additional opinion about what songs I think are better than the others and what could've been done to make me enjoy them more!


----------



## Mayhew

shpence said:


> Additional opinion about what songs I think are better than the others and what could've been done to make me enjoy them more!



"Additional generic SSO comment Bryan."

As for me, I'll be waiting 'till I buy it to give it a listen at maximum firepower.


----------



## shpence

Mayhew said:


> "Additional generic SSO comment Bryan."
> 
> As for me, I'll be waiting 'till I buy it to give it a listen at maximum firepower.



Haha exactly. Same for me as well.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I actually liked the complete 180 that Nolly's track provided. Mark, Jake, and Misha all have styles that mesh together very well and it shows on PII. Then out of nowhere you've got Nolly's mammoth of a track. I like that it indulges in more traditional metal sounds instead of whatever you want to call Periphery ("djent", whatever the fudge that means now...), while still retaining that Meshuggah infuence. Also it just sounds ....ing evil and that's always a plus  It also goes to show why the new RSF EP bored me to death, while the self-titled showed alot of potential


----------



## TheFerryMan

i'm curious as to if any of these songs can/will be played live. meant to ask during the AMA but i was out.


----------



## bulb

I am doing an AMA on Reddit in /r/progmetal right now! Misha "Bulb" Mansoor here. I produce bands and play guitar in Periphery. Ask me anything! : progmetal


----------



## -JR-

TheFerryMan said:


> i'm curious as to if any of these songs can/will be played live. meant to ask during the AMA but i was out.



Pale Aura is just too good not to play live. I think it would fit well in their setlist. If they're able to make a music video for Clear, that track would get my vote.


----------



## Fiction

really starting to dig Nollys track, I imagine this is what it would bel like instead of tesseract being influenced by meshuggah, meshuggah were influenced by tesseract  (the first half of the song).


----------



## Opion

I dunno about y'all, but I kinda dig that Extraneous is not like anything Periphery has ever put out. The point of the EP is kinda exactly that, in my eyes - each song is to be understood in its own context, with respect to every band member. I'm drawing blanks whenever I try to think of any band that has done anything like 'Clear', so in that respect, hats off to you guys. 

Seeing as Periphery has managed to become a supergroup of some of the coolest, most likeminded guys in this little niche genre of "prog metal" (using the term very loosely), I think it's awesome that they did something like that. Each member brings something new to the table, and what better way to showcase that fact then to put out a collection of songs that each person can call theirs, while still keeping it relatively similar in regards to the band they all are grouped in?

I think it's pretty badass personally. Periphery has gone through some cool changes since their self-titled finally dropped, but it makes sense to me that they've accumulated a roster of a bunch of like-minded dudes who really have tons of talent. Being that I'm in a band currently that has lots of chemistry not just musically, but on a personal level of just being really good friends, it's nice to know that even though your music tastes may differ slightly, the fact you all get along just makes the songwriting process that much more streamlined.

Wordy post, I know, but that's what I have to say about Clear/the state of Periphery now.


----------



## Vinnychinny

Khoi said:


> Hey man, I have most of it (the main riff) tabbed out here if you want to use some of it!




Thanks! This is what I have tabbed out so far (some sections are missing in between). I noticed that your tab was for Jake's Pickup video but in the song he recorded some of the riffs differently. Nonetheless, I used your tab as a starting point .

FileSwap.com : The Summer Jam.gp5 download free


----------



## TomTom8theworld

Am i the only person who likes all the songs on clear? XD


----------



## theo

TomTom8theworld said:


> Am i the only person who likes all the songs on clear? XD



Nope!


----------



## toiletstand

nope i love it and the entire idea behind this ep. its great to hear how each member of the band would handle a song when given complete creative control.


----------



## Doug N

TomTom8theworld said:


> Am i the only person who likes all the songs on clear? XD



You realize this is ss.org, right?


----------



## 3074326

Finally listened to Clear.. I like the majority of it a lot. It's a nice change. 

Pale Aura though. Holy shit, what a great song. From about 2:30ish on is just .


----------



## osmosis2259

Awesome EP. Just pre-ordered from Best Buy!


----------



## Hybrid138

Kinda bummed there were no funny making of videos


----------



## New Age Moron

Clear is great! It's very interesting to hear each member have room to individually spread their creative wings, and I enjoy it a great deal. I've listened to it at least a couple of times a day since it was uploaded, and it gets better each time. 

Zero and The Summer Jam are particularly good, and Pale Aura is just wonderful. 
Feed The Ground and The Parade Of Ashes are fun too, more Spencer-oriented, and the level of vocal articulation he's putting into each note is fantastic. 
Extraneous is heavy as hell, and it's good to hear Nolly's take on the Periphery sound.

Overall, Clear makes me even more excited for Juggernaut, which I suppose is the intended effect. The level of talent is ridiculous in this band, all six of 'em, and I can't wait to see what they come out with next as a collective.

I'll be a first week buyer, although we're talking about Periphery, so that goes without saying. I can't wait for the Clear CD to arrive so I can experience it in its full uncompressed glory.


----------



## Dayviewer

Awhatup Clear!






CMDistro delivering like a boss 

And here on one of my display shelves with I, II, and one of Matt's sticks I caught  :


----------



## drmosh

Got my pre-order today too!


----------



## lewstherin006

Hybrid138 said:


> Kinda bummed there were no funny making of videos



I think they didnt do videos this time around because they werent together when they recorded the songs. They sorta recorded each song on their on from what I hear.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Dayviewer said:


> And here on one of my display shelves with I, II, and one of Matt's sticks I caught  :


...AND the Devin Townsend boxset that I'm still kicking myself for not getting! 

That is one fine collection you have there, sir


----------



## Scrubface05

Last night I had a dream where I was a a Periphery show, caught misha messing up, looked and pointed at him laughing, he saw me, laughed, and then threw his pick at me, gave me the devil horns, and kept playing.
Frak yes.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Scrubface05 said:


> Last night I had a dream where I was a a Periphery show, caught misha messing up, looked and pointed at him laughing, he saw me, laughed, and then threw his pick at me, gave me the devil horns, and kept playing.
> Frak yes.



Ah, yes. The prog-snob wet dream. I have the same, but it's Petrucci and he's wearing that bear costume Miley Cyrus wore to that MTV thing. But I caught that f***ing pick!

ETA: I just got back from the Dream Theater show and I could not get the image of that stupid bear costume out of my head the whole damn show.


----------



## AreG7

Clear turned out really great, it's interesting to see how everyone in the band has his own way to write music. I learned 'Zero' by ear, it's really fun to play!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

AreG7 said:


> Clear turned out really great, it's interesting to see how everyone in the band has his own way to write music. I learned 'Zero' by ear, it's really fun to play!
> [awesome cover]



Fvck man that's some quality covering!


----------



## turenkodenis

beer for tabs!!!

very cool cover


----------



## p0ke

Damnit, I didn't get my preorder yet  Instead, I got an email from the record store saying they haven't received it yet and will ship it as soon as it arrives ... Luckily it's on youtube so I got to hear it at least.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Finally got my preorder today, still jamming out to these tunes like they're brand freaking new!

Also, I'm surprised no one's called out Misha on Zero, copying Chimp Spanner like a djentbabby.



(Love you Misha <3)


----------



## TDR

Made the mistake of ordering through Merch Connection after I said I never would again.

Ordered and paid on the 16th, still haven't received any shipping details

Good times _b


----------



## JEngelking

^ Ordered on the 12th of December, still haven't received any shipping info either. Considering SlunkDragon is in Michigan and got his before the official album release date, I'm hoping the pre-orders start arriving in the next day or two at least.


----------



## Khoi

I decided to purchase it on iTunes this time around, and I'm pretty bummed that it's only 256 kbps. Is there any way to download a lossless version on iTunes?


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ That's the worst downside to downloading off of iTunes. I don't think there is much option other than buying the CD and ripping it yourself, I don't mind the slight difference enough for it to bother me.


----------



## shpence

Khoi said:


> I decided to purchase it on iTunes this time around, and I'm pretty bummed that it's only 256 kbps. Is there any way to download a lossless version on iTunes?


 
Yeah, I wasn't happy about that either but I chose that route rather than waiting however-long for the CD if I pre-ordered it. Looks like I'll be ordering online now. Whatever, helping first week sales!


----------



## Xplozive

I got my copy from a jb hi fi in sydney, was only $14  im meeting them on saturday so i plan on getting the guys to sign it for me


----------



## Robby the Robot

Finally got the chance to listen to Clear. Personally, I like what the band did here. I think I remember seeing a video when Misha said that this release is each member's take on what the band should sound like or something like that. Either way great release guys.

Also: Dat beef in Nolly's track.


----------



## GSingleton

I am substitute teaching today and I hope my preorder is home when I get there......


----------



## JoeyBTL

Yea my preorder damn well better be there when I get home. I don't understand why anyone still uses merch connection if their stuff arrives late almost all the time. I preordered it for a reason..


----------



## Jonathan20022

I hope you guys get it, but I would never preorder with them again. Their service is terrible for anything pre ordered, if it's in stock you should be good. I've gotten shirts very fast by them, so it could just mean their supply isn't there in time or the right amount isn't there.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah I downloaded from iTunes, just out of convenience. Haven't given it a proper listen yet though. The 256 Kbps doesn't bother me though thankfully.


----------



## GSingleton

^^^

RENEW!!!!


----------



## osmosis2259

Got my copy last night! Sounds killer in the car.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Jonathan20022 said:


> I hope you guys get it, but I would never preorder with them again. Their service is terrible for anything pre ordered, if it's in stock you should be good. I've gotten shirts very fast by them, so it could just mean their supply isn't there in time or the right amount isn't there.



I suppose, but since they're notorious for this and other companies seem to get it right it makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

You numbskulls are giving me the Periphery dreams, I blame you all!

I had a dream that I was going through my dresser because I wanted to sport the new t-shirt to support Clear's release, but I couldn't find it in my damn drawer, amidst TEN other Periphery shirts. I was just pulling out Periphery shirt after Periphery shirt, like apparently that was all I cared to stock up on for fashion (I actually only own one other shirt)
The most memorable t-shirt that I pulled out of that drawer though was this rosy pink one that had the logo from the Icarus Lives cover, but the wings looked sappy and girly. All it was missing was the little hearts around it.

And then today, thinking about it, I totally knew what the tagline for that shirt should be: "Icarus Loves".


----------



## bobbybuu

Nolly's track is bass heavy...love it.


----------



## Doug N

Wow, Feed the Ground ripped my nutsack off and didn't apologize.


----------



## Vinnychinny

In case anyone is interested, here are some tabs for The Summer Jam and Pale Aura. 

FileSwap.com : The Summer Jam.gp5 download free 

FileSwap.com : periphery_pale_aura_mark_ver2.gp5 download free 

Tabbed most of these myself except Pale Aura, which I used from another person.


----------



## AuroraTide

Finally got a shipped confirmation order for my preorder... Now 1-4 weeks of waiting! Good thing I preordered it....


----------



## inprognito

So Bulb, am I going to hear anything from Clear on the Progressive Nation at Sea Cruise?? PLEASE SAY YES!!


----------



## TheHumanMeat

I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet. I preordered over a month ago. Anybody in the same boat as me?


----------



## JEngelking

TheHumanMeat said:


> I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet. I preordered over a month ago. Anybody in the same boat as me?



Yup, I haven't gotten one yet either.


----------



## rifft

Still not digging 100% of the tracks but purchased it cause <3 Periphery

Amazon has the CD for 7.99 (and free shipping if you have prime/order of >$35). It also comes with a free mp3 download (260-290kbps) to tide you over till the CD is in stock (Feb 1st).

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Periphery/dp/B00H8RRDH6


----------



## Cynic

quick question: isn't the whole idea behind a pre-order to guarantee that you get your copy on day 1 of its release?


----------



## Dana

whats a cd?

my only complaint is the new one is too short.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Cynic said:


> quick question: isn't the whole idea behind a pre-order to guarantee that you get your copy on day 1 of its release?



Theoretically yes. But it never actually happens


----------



## Khoi

oops double post


----------



## Khoi

Dana said:


> whats a cd?
> 
> my only complaint is the new one is too short.



It's an EP, what do you expect? 

well maybe not an EP, but not quite a full album release..


----------



## Dana

too long for an ep and too short for a full length. i dunno wtf its supposed to be. whatever


----------



## Dana

its good stuff anyways


----------



## TDR

AuroraTide said:


> Finally got a shipped confirmation order for my preorder... Now 1-4 weeks of waiting! Good thing I preordered it....



Ditto, got my confirmation today after an angry email I sent to them yesterday

USPS = 3 week min wait to AU, I feel your pain! 

At least I'll get it before the 28th... of February.


----------



## Sephiroth952

RagtimeDandy said:


> Theoretically yes. But it never actually happens


I don't know bro, amazon seems really good about that!


----------



## AuroraTide

TDR said:


> Ditto, got my confirmation today after an angry email I sent to them yesterday
> 
> USPS = 3 week min wait to AU, I feel your pain!
> 
> At least I'll get it before the 28th... of February.



Curious to see if this or my Indiegogo Protest The Hero gets here first!


----------



## JosephAOI

Cynic said:


> quick question: isn't the whole idea behind a pre-order to guarantee that you get your copy on day 1 of its release?



Wait, a pre-order means you get it on the day of release?

I ordered from Merch Connection, this information is entirely new to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Last few times I preordered, I got lucky and got them the day before release.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I got my shipping confirmation yesterday 
Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get to Denmark. Haven't heard anything but the previews yet, so it's all new and exciting for me!


----------



## Xplozive

So i saw that spencers 'lost his voice' last night in new zealand and the bandhad to play the rest of the set instrumentaly. Did anyone go to this show? Hoping his voice is cleared up by saturday for the sydney show!!


----------



## AuroraTide

Nah he can take Saturday off too, it's Melbournes show on Sunday he's gotta be better for


----------



## GSingleton

I live in the US and still have not gotten any shipping info from merchconnection. This is the 3rd time they have done this. Other companies are really good about it. 

I will never buy from them again due the fact that is a repeated occurrence and they do not communicate well with their consumers. 

Sorry periphery, if you use them again. I will not preorder it.


----------



## Khoi

Honestly, that's one of the reasons I didn't pre-order. I forget which company I pre-ordered Periphery II from last time, but it ended up coming 3 weeks after the actual album was released and I ended up just downloading it online.

I didn't realize Clear would be available at retailers, otherwise I would have picked one up at Be$t Buy the day of the release.


----------



## GSingleton

Just the lack of communication is killing me. They still have not replied to my second email.

The album and shirt and all is cool but not worth preordering when I can get it later and actually know it will arrive. 

I am actually about to get my money back.


----------



## anomynous

Merchconnection has some sort of relation to Sumerian, so that's what all Sumerian bands are going to use for the foreseeable future. If you use paypal to buy something from them, it goes to the same account as SoundCheck Hollywood, which is owned by Ash Avildsen. At least is used to.


----------



## bhakan

I wanted to preorder Clear, but I refuse to give any more money to merchconnection as I have preordered multiple times from them when my preorder was weeks to over a month late. I'll still buy it in the first week to support Periphery though.


----------



## JosephAOI

Guys, breaking news!!! I actually got my Merch Connection pre-order today, only 2 DAYS after the album came out!

Really stoked to check out everything on the USB drive!


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody know if Misha had the Axe-Fx Ultra when recording the Haunted Shores stuff or if he still had a POD? I still hear the lead tones from this in my dreams every night...


----------



## TDR

GSingleton said:


> Just the lack of communication is killing me. They still have not replied to my second email.
> 
> The album and shirt and all is cool but not worth preordering when I can get it later and actually know it will arrive.
> 
> I am actually about to get my money back.




Yeah, I told them they had 24 hours to respond to my email or I'd be filing a CC Reversal. Heard back within an hour, shipping confirmation with 12 hours.

After months of silence. Rofl


----------



## bulb

Im sorry to hear that you guys are having issues with Merch Connection, I am going to talk to our management/label to see what we can do about this for future releases...


----------



## ScottyB724

Yeah, it sucks but at this point pretty much everyone knows to expect shitty service (not that it's acceptable) when pre-ordering metal albums from some of the big name merch companies.

If you want a company to suggest, I'd say: Benchmark Merchandising

I have only dealt with them once when pre-ordering The Contortionist's Intrinsic, but they were fantastic. There was a delay on the shirt production so they actually emailed customers and asked whether to ship the rest of the order or wait to ship it all at once. They also threw in a ton of extra goodies to make up for it, autographed drum stick and poster! lol


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> Im sorry to hear that you guys are having issues with Merch Connection, I am going to talk to our management/label to see what we can do about this for future releases...



i appreciate it, dude!

i'm sure that most of us would understand if this was a one time thing where it was out of their hands, but i've pre-ordered from there three times and my pre-order has been seriously late every time.


----------



## spawnofthesith

ScottyB724 said:


> Yeah, it sucks but at this point pretty much everyone knows to expect shitty service (not that it's acceptable) when pre-ordering metal albums from some of the big name merch companies.
> 
> If you want a company to suggest, I'd say: Benchmark Merchandising
> 
> I have only dealt with them once when pre-ordering The Contortionist's Intrinsic, but they were fantastic. There was a delay on the shirt production so they actually emailed customers and asked whether to ship the rest of the order or wait to ship it all at once. They also threw in a ton of extra goodies to make up for it, autographed drum stick and poster! lol



Really? I got my Intrinsic preorder with all the shirts and what not like a week or so before the album was even due out. I guess I got lucky 
No autograph on my poster or drumstick though :\


----------



## JoeyBTL

I just emailed them saying I want to cancel my order. Maybe that will get their attention about my order or if anything, I will just cancel it and go to Best Buy.


----------



## allthatjazz

To the people that pre-ordered

What packages did you order? Because I got the package with the shirt and poster, and actually got mine on the 27th, the day before Clear released. And I saw that other people had gotten their's with relatively little issue. Could the package that was ordered possibly be a factor in all of this?


----------



## JoeyBTL

I did the cd + poster.


----------



## AuroraTide

I ordered the USB pack an extra cd for a mate and a singlet


----------



## JEngelking

JoeyBTL said:


> I did the cd + poster.



Same.


----------



## allthatjazz

Have you guys/girls gotten your orders yet?


----------



## ScottyB724

spawnofthesith said:


> Really? I got my Intrinsic preorder with all the shirts and what not like a week or so before the album was even due out. I guess I got lucky
> No autograph on my poster or drumstick though :\




Yeah, it was the tank top that was delayed. 

A week early though, that's awesome.


----------



## Taylord

allthatjazz said:


> To the people that pre-ordered
> 
> What packages did you order? Because I got the package with the shirt and poster, and actually got mine on the 27th, the day before Clear released. And I saw that other people had gotten their's with relatively little issue. Could the package that was ordered possibly be a factor in all of this?



Basically every time I've preordered through them, I have to follow up with an email asking what the deal is. They said they were behind and got it shipped out on the 28th. I got the bundle with the cd, poster, and usb drive. I think they had trouble with Altered State when it first came out, but my copy was almost a month late.


----------



## JosephAOI

I got the one with the shirt, poster, and usb stick.

Which, by the way Jake and Misha, _*SUPER*_ cool of you guys to put your Axe Fx presets on there!!!


----------



## matt397

The only time I ever had a pleasant experience pre-ordering anything was when I pre-ordered P II through Distort. It had been a week and I hadn't recieved it and emailed them and they apologized and sent me P1, The Frak the gods EP, P II and threw in a band called "A Sight for Sewn Eyes"
Other then that everything I've ever preordered has been late and the merch company rather dickish about it or just don't reply at all.


----------



## Opion

Hasn't Merch Connection blew it hardcore in the past with these pre-order things for some people? I pre-ordered both PI and PII but never got them late; in fact the first album I actually ended up receiving two hoodies (sorry to whomever I might have stolen this from!) which was pretty strange. 

That said, haven't had any money to purchase Clear, but all the songs I have heard from it are fantastic.


----------



## naw38

MELBOURNE! Holy sweaty balls that was good.


----------



## Xplozive

After the periphery gig last night in sydney we went out to an alternative club/bar and after being there for a couple of hours spencer showed up and i got to drink with him for a couple of hours. All the other band members were asleep but he was there with his tour manager. Oh and i also caught a pick, i swear misha threw it but it has nollys name on it


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dunno if this has been posted, but I'm so addicted to this solo. Been learning it and those bends are just killer and so expressive. I feel like I'm really going to like The Mothership whenever that stuff lands.


----------



## elnyrb10

Jonathan20022 said:


> Dunno if this has been posted, but I'm so addicted to this solo. Been learning it and those bends are just killer and so expressive. I feel like I'm really going to like The Mothership whenever that stuff lands.



i know this might sound dumb but did spencer do that solo? who exactly played it. sorry if thats like common knowledge

EDIT: and i found out the guy who posted that video played it. total total face palm


----------



## Zalbu

Clear is up on Spotify now, for us geographically challenged people.


----------



## GSingleton

STILL have not even gotten a mail confirmation. I told them I want a refund immediately. 

Let us see how fast they reply now.

But really, this is ignorant. Never again merchconnection. I do not care who the band is


----------



## JEngelking

GSingleton said:


> STILL have not even gotten a mail confirmation. I told them I want a refund immediately.
> 
> Let us see how fast they reply now.
> 
> But really, this is ignorant. Never again merchconnection. I do not care who the band is



I've yet to get mail confirmation either, I'm still gonna remain optimistic though. I'm gonna email them and say that I haven't any shipping confirmation and ask what's up, hold out some hope that maybe I'll get my pre-order.


----------



## JEngelking

Okay I emailed Merchconnection right after I posted that previous message, and they already responded two hours later saying they're waiting for more units from distribution and that's why they've been delayed, and they gave me a link to download the album in the meantime while I wait for my order to actually get here.


----------



## katsumura78

Can someone post those presets up on axechange ? Any idea what firmware they're for ?


----------



## TDR

As of lunchtime today mines in Australia, now we see how long it sits at the auspost sort facility. If it gets here in "normal" post time then this'll be the fastest USPS has ever delivered anything to me.


----------



## AuroraTide

TDR said:


> As of lunchtime today mines in Australia, now we see how long it sits at the auspost sort facility. If it gets here in "normal" post time then this'll be the fastest USPS has ever delivered anything to me.



Same situation here


----------



## p0ke

Zalbu said:


> Clear is up on Spotify now, for us geographically challenged people.



It's not available in Sweden yet?  I ordered mine from recordstore-X (Finland's biggest record store I guess), and I got an email on the day it was gonna be released saying they haven't received the album yet, but it will be shipped ASAP. It arrived two days later.


----------



## TheBloodstained

w00000h000000! 

Clear arrived today and I'm currently listening to it 
I ordered the "USB and poster" version. Nice little package. I love the crystal case for the cd.

2 initial thoughts about the CD:
- AWESOME production! The album/EP/experiment sounds HUGE! 
- AWESOME Spencer! Amazing vocals! He's a seriously amazing singer


----------



## TDR

AuroraTide said:


> Same situation here



Well I hope yours arrived today, as mine did! Only a week late.

Thanks but no thanks MerchConnection, never again.

Now to enjoy my pre-order


----------



## AuroraTide

TDR said:


> Well I hope yours arrived today, as mine did! Only a week late.
> 
> Thanks but no thanks MerchConnection, never again.
> 
> Now to enjoy my pre-order



Didn't get mine today, still no update from tracking... I 100% completely blame you for jinxing it!


----------



## rockstarazuri

They're gonna be here in Japan soon for the first time! Super stoked!


----------



## GSingleton

got an email YESTERDAY saying it has shipped.....

I will get my cynic preorder before this haha.


----------



## AuroraTide

Got mine today!


----------



## Scrubface05

Step 1 - Order Clear from Amazon on a Friday
Step 2 - Receive Clear on Sunday free shipping
Step 3 - ?????
Step 4 - Profit!


----------



## jjfiegel

Where do you live that you get mail on Sunday?


----------



## Tommy

I forgot to post about this but for the first I've ever experienced merchconnection actually got me my stuff on time. I got my preorder the day before the album dropped. It was probably a one in a billion chance though. 

And you can get mail on Sundays. You can pay for Sunday delivery. I think you can also get deliveries on holidays too.


----------



## toiletstand

rockstarazuri said:


> They're gonna be here in Japan soon for the first time! Super stoked!


awesome! youre gonna have a great time!


----------



## Scrubface05

jjfiegel said:


> Where do you live that you get mail on Sunday?



I was just as surprised when it said Sunday delivery lol.
But then it showed up on sunday and I was all


----------



## Cynic

finally came in the mail after almost two weeks. well, at least the album did. still waiting on my poster.


----------



## JEngelking

Got my pre-order today too.  Pleasantly surprised I got my poster at the same time since apparently the fact that I ordered a poster tube meant it might not get here at the same time as the CD.


----------



## GSingleton

Got it today finally.....where is my poster? haha


----------



## TDR

GSingleton said:


> Got it today finally.....where is my poster? haha



Looks like they were sent out a week after the other packages? (if my tracking is anything to go by)


----------



## Thrashman

Haven't even received my pre-order yet.. And I ordered it pretty damn early. How annoying.


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, I'm noticing that a lot of you who haven't gotten your merch connection preorders are from outside of the US. It seems like those of you in the US got your preorders early/on time. I would say that since merch connection is a US company, that the international shipping/your country's customs are probably the reason for the delay, so just hold tight!


----------



## yellowv

I got it on iTunes on the release day and it's my favorite release to date. Music and production is so damn tight and Spencer has become one hell of a singer. Periphery just keeps getting better.


----------



## GSingleton

I am in the US, and it took them just simply way too long. Apparently my poster is arriving tomorrow....along with my cynic preorder that I ordered last thursday...haha


----------



## TDR

bulb said:


> I would say that since merch connection is a US company, that the international shipping/your country's customs are probably the reason for the delay, so just hold tight!



Yeah... nah. Sending out _pre-orders_ 3 days after release is the problem.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I had a blast at Scream Out Fest 2014 at Tokyo yesterday, thanks Periphery!!!

Wish I could've gotten tickets for tomorrow's live, unfortunately they were sold out.

I'll be going to the Periphery guitar clinic tomorrow at Shibuya though


----------



## bulb

See ya there! Glad you at least got to see us at Scream Out, I definitely did not expect our headlining show to even get close to selling out....


----------



## Zalbu

p0ke said:


> It's not available in Sweden yet?  I ordered mine from recordstore-X (Finland's biggest record store I guess), and I got an email on the day it was gonna be released saying they haven't received the album yet, but it will be shipped ASAP. It arrived two days later.


I don't know, actually. I prefer to buy stuff digitally if I can't find it on Spotify, but I refuse to use iTunes.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

So my pre-order FINALLY ARRIVED (funny story - I sent them an email last tuesday basically saying "Get your shit together, this is the second time this has happened to me," and then got shipping information a few hours later HMMMM) and I'm ripping it to my computer now. I'm eager to hear it, especially Mraktacular and Nolly's tracks.

EDIT: I'm getting some NASTY clipping on the first track, and I can't hear that on the youtube streams of it. This doesn't bode well. Gonna try some different file formats.

EDIT PART DEUX: Turns out it was my iTunes EQ preset. It needed to go anyway. I'm on the Pale Aura as of listening to this, and I will say, this CD crushes.


----------



## GSingleton

Haha I finally received all of it...

But I got cynic as well a whole week early basically....so....I am burning it up right now. Clear will stay sealed for a while haha.


----------



## Cynic

^ same.

finally got the whole package (poster today) two weeks late.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Thanks Misha, Mark and Jake for today's clinic! I couldn't see you guys at the live today but the clinic was great! (I was the guy asking about the songwriting process) Apparently the tickets for Shibuya's show was sold out fairly quickly because it's not really a big venue.

Come again to Tokyo and play in a bigger venue next time!


----------



## stream-0f-consciousness

Still haven't received my pre-order...I ordered on December 13th and I just got the shipping notification a couple days ago! I ordered a CD through Century Media on the 29th of January and it arrived today, it shipped from Europe and still managed to get here sooner than my pre-order which is already two weeks late! Gotta love Merchconnection -_-


----------



## BeyondDan

Hey guys for you who may be french speaking, I wrote a review (obviously in french) of "Clear" for the online metal magazine "Ondes Chocs".

Critique d&#8217;Album: Periphery &#8211; &#8220;Clear&#8221; «


----------



## Zalbu

Misha, would it be too much to ask for to upload the Haunted Shores songs on Bandcamp into a single album? I'd love to pay for a proper release, but it feels silly to buy the songs one by one.


----------



## Jonathan20022

What Haunted Shores song?! Something new?


----------



## Zalbu

Jonathan20022 said:


> What Haunted Shores song?! Something new?


Nah, the old stuff. They are planning on making more, though.

Lol, just noticed the typo


----------



## bulb

Just for fun: https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/odd


----------



## toiletstand

sounds sweet


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, Jeff Holcomb and I put together a video where I go over my guitar recording tips. This is aimed at people who record at home.
If you guys enjoy this we might get together and do more videos like this on the Top Secret Audio&#65279; youtube channel.

Enjoy!


----------



## JoeyBTL

Great video! Looking forward to more.


----------



## lewstherin006

bulb said:


> Hey guys, Jeff Holcomb and I put together a video where I go over my guitar recording tips. This is aimed at people who record at home.
> If you guys enjoy this we might get together and do more videos like this on the Top Secret Audio&#65279; youtube channel.
> 
> Enjoy!





Awesome video Misha and Jeff! 

Question: Do you find it better to record with the Axe FX II plugged into an interface instead of using the USB on the Axe Fx II itself? Or is it easier because you have your monitors hooked up to the interface already?


----------



## shpence

bulb said:


> Hey guys, Jeff Holcomb and I put together a video where I go over my guitar recording tips. This is aimed at people who record at home.
> If you guys enjoy this we might get together and do more videos like this on the Top Secret Audio&#65279; youtube channel.
> 
> Enjoy!




Great and thanks for the video. Hopefully the next one is on drum tone!


----------



## QuantumCybin

bulb said:


> Hey guys, Jeff Holcomb and I put together a video where I go over my guitar recording tips. This is aimed at people who record at home.
> If you guys enjoy this we might get together and do more videos like this on the Top Secret Audio&#65279; youtube channel.
> 
> Enjoy!




Dude, always appreciated when you take the time out of other shit you could be doing to help some of your fans out. Thanks a lot


----------



## Zalbu

Neat, I didn't know how multi-tracking actually works! Thanks Misha! I second the 'drum tones in Superior' request!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

bulb said:


> Hey guys, Jeff Holcomb and I put together a video where I go over my guitar recording tips. This is aimed at people who record at home.
> If you guys enjoy this we might get together and do more videos like this on the Top Secret Audio&#65279; youtube channel.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks for the video. I've been looking at a lot of these lately as I build a home rig. I'd love to see more, and will also jump on the Superior tone tutorial bandwagon.

I'm not sure whether to be disheartened that your little 10-minute mix sounds mountains better than anything I've been able to do. I'm split between being optimistic that I will get there, or that you spent 4 hours tweaking if off-camera. I'm leaning toward the latter now.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

lewstherin006 said:


> Question: Do you find it better to record with the Axe FX II plugged into an interface instead of using the USB on the Axe Fx II itself? *Or is it easier because you have your monitors hooked up to the interface already*?



He answered this in the Youtube comments. It's because of the monitors as you suspect.


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Fartlet


----------



## ThisIsMarino

double post :/


----------



## toiletstand

wont be the first time ive gotten it wrong but it looks like periphery's music has been added to spotify in the USA


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand/posts/10152321694048217?stream_ref=10

Drum programming tutorial is coming soon!


----------



## Vigaren

Zalbu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand/posts/10152321694048217?stream_ref=10
> 
> Drum programming tutorial is coming soon!



this is too awesome!!! AAH


----------



## Pinhead

The guitar part on Pale Aurora is mesmerizing. Cool stuff just posted by Mark.


----------



## Pinhead

Zalbu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand/posts/10152321694048217?stream_ref=10
> 
> Drum programming tutorial is coming soon!



I really want this to be released already! I need some serious help programming drums!


----------



## revivalmode

Pinhead said:


> The guitar part on Pale Aurora is mesmerizing. Cool stuff just posted by Mark.




Holy ....! That second song though!


----------



## Zalbu

F_u_ck I love Mark, favorite member by far. New Haunted Shores material can't come soon enough. 

Time to try and tab out that new song.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Pinhead said:


> The guitar part on Pale Aurora is mesmerizing. Cool stuff just posted by Mark.




Yeah I agree, the dude really does have an interesting approach to chords. Some awesome shapes in there  Mark is up there with players to watch at the moment for me.


----------



## Zalbu

Okay, I can't even figure out the first chord. Mark, I love you but you write some really complex stuff.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I can't get over how similar to Scarlet a lot of that song sounds. No hate for the playing though, he's squeaky clean.


----------



## Sebski

The second song in that video is probably one of my favourite riffs from Mark. I'm a huge fan of his approach to writing and really hope Periphery incorporate more of his stuff, or more Haunted Shores material comes out. Although I do like what Spencer's done with all of Mark's tracks.

Everything Mark does sounds very similar in the way it's constructed - complicated rhythms (that flow well) consisting of big chords mixed with noodly guitar work. But it's that perfect mix of rhythm and lead in one guitar part that's so genius. Every riff sounds very different while distinctly feeling like ''Mark wrote this''.


----------



## Veldar

Does Nolly still use a pick guys?

I thought he was reading up on fingerstyle from the Alex Webster book.


----------



## chewpac

Sebski said:


> The second song in that video is probably one of my favourite riffs from Mark. I'm a huge fan of his approach to writing and really hope Periphery incorporate more of his stuff, or more Haunted Shores material comes out. Although I do like what Spencer's done with all of Mark's tracks.
> 
> Everything Mark does sounds very similar in the way it's constructed - complicated rhythms (that flow well) consisting of big chords mixed with noodly guitar work. But it's that perfect mix of rhythm and lead in one guitar part that's so genius. Every riff sounds very different while distinctly feeling like ''Mark wrote this''.



agreed. it's humbling as a guitarist to watch rhythm work like that. dude's a beast.


----------



## Khoi

well, I went ahead and ended up learning the Untitled demo from the JamUp demo. Way too obsessed with how amazing this riff is, I really hope it makes the cut!!


----------



## Tang

I mean this is the non-weirdest way ever: I could watch Mark play for days.


----------



## allthatjazz

Khoi said:


> well, I went ahead and ended up learning the Untitled demo from the JamUp demo. Way too obsessed with how amazing this riff is, I really hope it makes the cut!!




Dude tabs PLEASE


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Man, those are some tasty riffs! Wow.

P.S. - I love how the description of the video says his Axe FX - II is still racked yet in the background of the video there's an Axe right on the desk.


----------



## Khoi

Here's the tab I made as I was learning it. Keep in mind, the bars/measures aren't there for musical accuracy, but rather to section off parts while I was learning it. If anyone wants to convert it into a GP file or something, go for it!

I also can't vouch for it's accuracy, but I think it's pretty close and sounds good to me.


Enjoy 



Code:


Mark Holcomb/Periphery - Untitled Demo

DROP C TUNING

----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------12-------------4-4-4-------7-7-7--|--------------------
----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------10-------------5-5-5-------9-9-9--|--------------------
-2-------2------------|-----------------------------14~~--|-------14-------------4-4-4--4-4--7-7-7--|--9------2~---------
-0-------0------------|----------------------0-7/11-------|----------------------7-7-7--2-2--111111-|--------------------
-0--0-0--4------------|---------------9p0-----------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|--11--0--4~---------
-0--0-0--0--0-0-0-11^-|-0-4^--0-0-0-0-----11--------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|------0-------------

---------------------|------------------0-5---|-----------------0-12-------|-----------------------------------------------
---------------------|--------------0-5-----9-|-------------0-9------10~~--|-10-9----9-------------------------------------
---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------11---11-9--------------------------------
---------------------|----------0-7-----------|---------0-11---------------|----------------9~--7-4------------------------
---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------------------------7----------------------
-0-0-0-0-14^--0--14^-|-0-0-0-0----------------|-0-0-0-0--------------------|--------------------------7-7-7-7--------------

----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------12-------------4-4-4-------7-7-7--|--------------------
----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------10-------------5-5-5-------9-9-9--|--------------------
-2-------2------------|-----------------------------14~~--|-------14-------------4-4-4--4-4--7-7-7--|--9------2~---------
-0-------0------------|----------------------0-7/11-------|----------------------7-7-7--2-2--111111-|--------------------
-0--0-0--4------------|---------------9p0-----------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|--11--0--4~---------
-0--0-0--0--0-0-0-11^-|-0-4^--0-0-0-0-----11--------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|------0-------------

---------------------|------------------0-5---|-----------------0-12-------|-----------------------------------------------
---------------------|--------------0-5-----9-|-------------0-9------10~~--|-10-9----9-------------------------------------
---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------11---11-9--------------------------------
---------------------|----------0-7-----------|---------0-11---------------|----------------9~--7-4------------------------
---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------------------------7----------------------
-0-0-0-0-14^--0--14^-|-0-0-0-0----------------|-0-0-0-0--------------------|--------------------------7-7-7-7--------------


----------



## Guthrielicious

Khoi said:


> Here's the tab I made as I was learning it. Keep in mind, the bars/measures aren't there for musical accuracy, but rather to section off parts while I was learning it. If anyone wants to convert it into a GP file or something, go for it!
> 
> I also can't vouch for it's accuracy, but I think it's pretty close and sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Mark Holcomb/Periphery - Untitled Demo
> 
> DROP C TUNING
> 
> ----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------12-------------4-4-4-------7-7-7--|--------------------
> ----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------10-------------5-5-5-------9-9-9--|--------------------
> -2-------2------------|-----------------------------14~~--|-------14-------------4-4-4--4-4--7-7-7--|--9------2~---------
> -0-------0------------|----------------------0-7/11-------|----------------------7-7-7--2-2--111111-|--------------------
> -0--0-0--4------------|---------------9p0-----------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|--11--0--4~---------
> -0--0-0--0--0-0-0-11^-|-0-4^--0-0-0-0-----11--------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|------0-------------
> 
> ---------------------|------------------0-5---|-----------------0-12-------|-----------------------------------------------
> ---------------------|--------------0-5-----9-|-------------0-9------10~~--|-10-9----9-------------------------------------
> ---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------11---11-9--------------------------------
> ---------------------|----------0-7-----------|---------0-11---------------|----------------9~--7-4------------------------
> ---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------------------------7----------------------
> -0-0-0-0-14^--0--14^-|-0-0-0-0----------------|-0-0-0-0--------------------|--------------------------7-7-7-7--------------
> 
> ----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------12-------------4-4-4-------7-7-7--|--------------------
> ----------------------|-----------------------------------|-------10-------------5-5-5-------9-9-9--|--------------------
> -2-------2------------|-----------------------------14~~--|-------14-------------4-4-4--4-4--7-7-7--|--9------2~---------
> -0-------0------------|----------------------0-7/11-------|----------------------7-7-7--2-2--111111-|--------------------
> -0--0-0--4------------|---------------9p0-----------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|--11--0--4~---------
> -0--0-0--0--0-0-0-11^-|-0-4^--0-0-0-0-----11--------------|-0--0-----12//--0--0--4-4-4--2-2--7-7-7--|------0-------------
> 
> ---------------------|------------------0-5---|-----------------0-12-------|-----------------------------------------------
> ---------------------|--------------0-5-----9-|-------------0-9------10~~--|-10-9----9-------------------------------------
> ---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------11---11-9--------------------------------
> ---------------------|----------0-7-----------|---------0-11---------------|----------------9~--7-4------------------------
> ---------------------|------------------------|----------------------------|------------------------7----------------------
> -0-0-0-0-14^--0--14^-|-0-0-0-0----------------|-0-0-0-0--------------------|--------------------------7-7-7-7--------------




That is a nice tone from Guitar Rig man! Trying to build a solid rhythm tone. Appears harder than leads haha.


----------



## shpence

Does anyone know when Nolly's Dingwall model will be out for purchase?


----------



## Vigaren

shpence said:


> Does anyone know when Nolly's Dingwall model will be out for purchase?



You can place an order right now. I think you sign up to an wait list at Dingwalls website or something. The first ones are being delivered soon, and then there is another load of em' coming in a couple of months! 

I think Nolly said something like that here on SS a while ago


----------



## ROAR

It's just these chords on the riffing part:

-----------
-----------
-----------
--7--6--11-
--4--2--7--
--4--2--7--


----------



## ost_rs

Here is a complete coverage of Russia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHLEdSfMT9s


----------



## putnut77

ROAR said:


> It's just these chords on the riffing part:
> 
> -----------
> -----------
> -----------
> --7--6--11-
> --4--2--7--
> --4--2--7--



pretty neat chords.

Mark uses some wild shapes.


----------



## kamello

putnut77 said:


> pretty neat chords.
> 
> Mark uses some wild shapes.



minor, major, and major chords?  
sorry for being an ass , but yeah, I agree, Mark really made me get out of the ''ZOMG DROPED PWOER CHORDS FOREVAH'' box I was


----------



## Thorerges

Veldar said:


> Does Nolly still use a pick guys?
> 
> I thought he was reading up on fingerstyle from the Alex Webster book.



I would hope he plays finger, never really liked the whole pick thing on bass. That being said, Webster is ....ing kickass.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I bet 99% of the listeners couldn't even hear the difference between pick and fingers through such a dense mix as Periphery has. Let alone a live situation...

Besides, the attack that a pick gives you compared to fingerstyle really suits their style (and the said dense mix).


----------



## coreysMonster

Man, Periphery sure have a bunch of slides in their songs. They use slides like Gojira use pick scrapes.


----------



## RoRo56

According to Misha's Facebook, yesterday's show was the last they'll play before their new album is recorded


----------



## nicktao

It's happening. 

I really hope they do studio updates like last time and include more footage of actual guitar recording.


----------



## Dayviewer

Yes! bring on Juggernaut! really hope for an even more diverse sound on this one.


----------



## elnyrb10

nicktao said:


> It's happening.
> 
> I really hope they do studio updates like last time and include more footage of actual guitar recording.



i live for those videos....


----------



## Thorerges

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I bet 99% of the listeners couldn't even hear the difference between pick and fingers through such a dense mix as Periphery has. Let alone a live situation...
> 
> Besides, the attack that a pick gives you compared to fingerstyle really suits their style (and the said dense mix).



Agreed. Thats something Nolly has to fix with Periphery, you should at least hear the higher notes.


----------



## Zalbu

Khoi said:


> Here's the tab I made as I was learning it. Keep in mind, the bars/measures aren't there for musical accuracy, but rather to section off parts while I was learning it. If anyone wants to convert it into a GP file or something, go for it!
> 
> I also can't vouch for it's accuracy, but I think it's pretty close and sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Mark Holcomb/Periphery - Untitled Demo
> 
> DROP C TUNING


I gave this a shot because I'm allergic to text tabs, but I'm pretty sure I tabbed it out with the wrong BPM since 145 is too slow and 146 is too fast. Anyways, it's something. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7vq4varr43f301y/Untitled Mrak Riff.gp5


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

I don't know if this has ever been asked/answered: does anyone know what the sound is at the end of the vocal track of Mile Zero. It sounds like something falling over. I can't tell if it was intentional, or an accident that they kept because they didn't want to scrap the killer vocal track. Just curious....


----------



## Dayviewer

bozothedeathmachine said:


> I don't know if this has ever been asked/answered: does anyone know what the sound is at the end of the vocal track of Mile Zero. It sounds like something falling over. I can't tell if it was intentional, or an accident that they kept because they didn't want to scrap the killer vocal track. Just curious....



I believe that was Spencer dropping off his headphones and that it stayed there intentionally


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

From what I remember, it was actually the sound of Spencer _throwing_ his headphones, presumably due to the emotion he put into the tracking (it's a very personal song lyrically). That being said, it always made me laugh a little, because it sounds so ridiculously _weak_


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand/posts/836920139657883

About ....ing time. Periphery and Florence + The Machine are two of my favorite bands. It's sweet that they kept the original feeling of the song and didn't go all br00tz over it.


----------



## ratm2020

Zalbu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand/posts/836920139657883
> 
> About ....ing time. Periphery and Florence + The Machine are two of my favorite bands. It's sweet that they kept the original feeling of the song and didn't go all br00tz over it.



Almost seems like that song was meant for Spencer, incredible cover.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Spencer's vocals sound incredible. FATM are one of my favourite bands so its great to hear metal versions of their songs. I'll definitely be getting this album when its out.


----------



## isispelican

great cover!


----------



## Zalbu

It's a shame that they didn't do Heartlines though, imagine Spencers vocals on this.


----------



## Pweaks

I liked that cover a lot. Never really gave FATM a listen but maybe now I will.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Pweaks said:


> I liked that cover a lot. Never really gave FATM a listen but maybe now I will.



Ditto.


----------



## Drowner

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Ditto.



My Fiance is obsessed with FATM, and I've been to a couple shows with her, its quite good.


----------



## 3074326

I love Florence + the Machine, and Only if for a Night is one of my favorite songs. The cover is excellent, but I can't get into it. Probably because I love the original so much. Still very well done. I've wanted to cover it, Drumming Song or No Light, No Light for a while. I guess I'll scratch that one off the short list. Ha

You guys who haven't listened need to get on it ASAP. It's cinematic music with fantastic, layered vocals drenched in reverb. It's spooky at times, beautiful at others and pretty awesome all the time.


----------



## bulb

Hey guys!
We have been working on this song together for the past few days now. 
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/borthelcash-new-periphery

It's an epic one and it's going to essentially be the "Racecar" of the next album! We were so excited when we were recording it that we figured we could post the instrumental version to share with you in the time being so you can get a sense of the vibe of the next record. Lots of different moods in this song, but overall it has the epic feel that our next album will have!
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DTay47

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/borthelcash-new-periphery

Didn't think they would post anything about the new album anytime soon at all, let alone a full instrumental song?! Is juggernaught coming sooner than we thought?


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Wow this is sweet!


----------



## fungwabus117

This is hilarious. I genuinely started laughing at about 4:45


----------



## Convictional

Not sure if April Fool's joke or actual song. Don't want to comment on what I think in case it's not legit, but don't want to be a dick and say I'm not a fan until I know where this thing is going.

Stuck between a djent and a hard rock place


----------



## brutalwizard

I think its aprils fools nonsense. but who knows. It defiantly sounds pretty cool.


----------



## DTay47

Hah maybe should have listened to all of it before I posted, just one time a year I need to look at the date to make sure I'm not being messed with! Though there are actually some really good parts, and some hilarious parts (xmas bells??)


----------



## Maku

it's obviously an april fools joke, the main riff cracked me up every time i heard it


----------



## AnavarOfficial

this better actually be on the next album

followed by a series of djent steel panther covers


----------



## The Reverend

I forgot that it's April Fool's Day. Coincidence? You be the judge.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

bulb said:


> Hey guys!
> We have been working on this song together for the past few days now.
> https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/borthelcash-new-periphery
> 
> It's an epic one and it's going to essentially be the "Racecar" of the next album! We were so excited when we were recording it that we figured we could post the instrumental version to share with you in the time being so you can get a sense of the vibe of the next record. Lots of different moods in this song, but overall it has the epic feel that our next album will have!
> Hope you enjoy!



April fools or not, are you guys gonna release an instrumental version? PLEASE do  I thought the instrumental version of Periphery-I was just brilliant


----------



## Don Vito

need tabs @ 5:50


----------



## Dayviewer

April fools, but!, I LOVE the Post Rock-y leads that occasionally pop up on this one


----------



## RickSchneider

Is that the chicken dance at 1:50?


----------



## DeathPaupiette

7:15 : Falalalalaaalalalaalaaaaaa. Thenks Mishoor, so hevy.


----------



## Michael

Love it.  I've listened to it about 4 times in a row now.


----------



## Forkface

misha pls


----------



## coreysMonster

You better play this song live as an extended version with 500% more Christmas sounds.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Misha, what have we told you about being trve?


----------



## Vigaren

That breakdown! hahahahh sooooo amazing!!


----------



## Pweaks

Is it just me or does the main riff sound like it's straight from Train of Thought?


----------



## Zalbu

April fools or not, that song is actually tight as hell. I hope that the production on this album will sound like Extraneous or Zero, which I suspect it will.


----------



## Doug N

Sinner.


----------



## avinu

i can't even


----------



## spawnofthesith

Shirt and song are awesome, I hope the real April fools joke is that these aren't april fools jokes at all


----------



## JosephAOI

I would buy that shirt in a heartbeat if it were reverse colors 

You always come up with pretty great April Fool's jokes, Misha.


----------



## osmosis2259

I know it's April Fools and everything but that sounded really good!

I especially really like the snare. Sounds like Metal Machine but I'm not sure.


----------



## narad

Ha, I want to know what the reaction within Periphery is like when checking out all the soundcloud comments for a song full of satirical musical ideas. "AMAZING!" "Need tabs!" If you mix it, they will buy. Similarly, I'm sure that shirt would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## MartinMTL

The whole two minutes starting after 4:45 got quite a few laughs out of me. Funnily enough though, its still a lot better than a lot of bands I hear.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I usually hate April Fools Day because its full of really lame attempts at jokes but this year has been brilliant. 

The amount of people throwing hissy fits over the Axe-Fx III and Misha selling his B2 is hilarious.


----------



## shpence

Misha's trolling on Metal Sucks is fantastic. Pretty much sums up that site. 

Is This a Demo for a New Periphery Song? Probably Not. | MetalSucks


----------



## isispelican

sweet riffs by jake, maybe first sample of the album?
Instagram


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

oh?
Exclusive: From First To Last recruit Periphery&rsquo;s Spencer Sotelo as new vocalist - Alternative Press


----------



## JustMac

mr_fruitbowl said:


> oh?
> Exclusive: From First To Last recruit Periphery&rsquo;s Spencer Sotelo as new vocalist - Alternative Press


Oh my God its Skrill... I mean, Sonny Moore's old band. They're (or were, afaik) a pretty full-on "band", and not an arbitrary side project, so how would Spencer fit in live shows with two relatively 'active' bands?


----------



## bulb

JustMac said:


> Oh my God its Skrill... I mean, Sonny Moore's old band. They're (or were, afaik) a pretty full-on "band", and not an arbitrary side project, so how would Spencer fit in live shows with two relatively 'active' bands?



He is joining as a studio member and Periphery's schedule will always take priority, so in our camp nothing will change.


----------



## TheHereticSlade

Have you guys seen this 
The Working Musician Playbook with Matt Halpern | CreativeLive - Learn. Be Inspired.


----------



## tomsargent

TheHereticSlade said:


> Have you guys seen this
> The Working Musician Playbook with Matt Halpern | CreativeLive - Learn. Be Inspired.



It's streaming live now! If you're interested in some great info on starting a career in the music business, you should watch.


----------



## Zalbu

Which song would be the easiest to learn on guitar, preferably in Drop C? I'm thinking All New Materials or Scarlet. Or is Jetpacks Was Yes in Drop C?


----------



## Draceius

Zalbu said:


> Which song would be the easiest to learn on guitar, preferably in Drop C? I'm thinking All New Materials or Scarlet. Or is Jetpacks Was Yes in Drop C?



Mile zero is in drop C, possibly one of my favourite songs of all time, the opening riff is so catchy. That said, I do believe Wes Hauch's guest solo on it isn't possible without a guitar with 27 frets. But it'd be a fun learn none the less, it was for me anyway


----------



## Vigaren

tomsargent said:


> It's streaming live now! If you're interested in some great info on starting a career in the music business, you should watch.



I'm checking it out at work!!!! So cool!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Sorry to ask the following silly question, thread is TL;DR, and I don't follow Periohery v. closely. 
Is the new album out yet? I saw Bulb's post when he posted a song on 4/1 (most probably an April fools joke) which made me believe the new album is yet to be released, then today I found this:

Amazon.com: Clear: Music

So is that it? If not, what is it?


----------



## kamello

Zalbu said:


> Which song would be the easiest to learn on guitar, preferably in Drop C? I'm thinking All New Materials or Scarlet. Or is Jetpacks Was Yes in Drop C?



Jetpacks is in C, Mile Zero is pretty fun, easiest IMO would be Icarus, Scarlet is in Open C (CGCEGD I think), It took a while to get my head around some of the riffage on it, but it becomes really easy to play once you can pull it off...aaaaand you could check some of Misha's stuff (Press Enter is D standart with a Low A, and Breeze is Drop C, both are fairly easy and fun to play...well, with the exception of the solo in Breeze, that thing is a bitch to play  )

also, you have the Haunted Shores stuff, which is all in Drop C


----------



## Jonathan20022

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Sorry to ask the following silly question, thread is TL;DR, and I don't follow Periohery v. closely.
> Is the new album out yet? I saw Bulb's post when he posted a song on 4/1 (most probably an April fools joke) which made me believe the new album is yet to be released, then today I found this:
> 
> Amazon.com: Clear: Music
> 
> So is that it? If not, what is it?



It's a concept release where each member wrote a song on their own and had complete creative control of those tracks. The next album is Juggernaut, not out yet, early next year. And they're currently recording for that!



kamello said:


> Jetpacks is in C, Mile Zero is pretty fun, easiest IMO would be Icarus, Scarlet is in Open C (CGCEGD I think), It took a while to get my head around some of the riffage on it, but it becomes really easy to play once you can pull it off...aaaaand you could check some of Misha's stuff (Press Enter is D standart with a Low A, and Breeze is Drop C, both are fairly easy and fun to play...well, with the exception of the solo in Breeze, that thing is a bitch to play  )
> 
> also, you have the Haunted Shores stuff, which is all in Drop C



Jetpacks is definitely the easiest Drop C/6 String song they have. Masamune/Parade of Ashes is the easiest for me on 7's though!


----------



## bouVIP

Instagram

lol but that guitar though is super sexy :O


----------



## HighGain510

bouVIP said:


> Instagram
> 
> lol but that guitar though is super sexy :O



Awesome! Misha has clearly been studying my technique DVD's finally!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm pretty stoked that this has become a full song!


----------



## bulb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9DpbutoVW8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JustMac

bulb said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9DpbutoVW8&feature=youtu.be



Yeah but what shade of orange is the wall?


----------



## Khoi

bulb said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9DpbutoVW8&feature=youtu.be



I have to ask, do your neighbors ever get mad with the loud noises coming from your place? It looks like you're living in an apartment, and I don't know how you could manage the noise levels from recording and jamming without shaking the walls!


----------



## lava

bulb said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9DpbutoVW8&feature=youtu.be



Misha, how are you enjoying that HH now that you've had it awhile? Do you have any plans to use it live (maybe you already have)?


----------



## Richie666

bulb said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9DpbutoVW8&feature=youtu.be



That's a sweet tone you're getting from that Orange. Is it just your overdrive pedal you're using?


----------



## bulb

Khoi said:


> I have to ask, do your neighbors ever get mad with the loud noises coming from your place? It looks like you're living in an apartment, and I don't know how you could manage the noise levels from recording and jamming without shaking the walls!



No complaints thus far, knock on wood it stays that way, but I never really blast things in my apt, and especially not later at night.
I think the walls must be thicker in this building because this is the first building where I haven't heard my neighbors either haha.


----------



## bulb

lava said:


> Misha, how are you enjoying that HH now that you've had it awhile? Do you have any plans to use it live (maybe you already have)?



I really dig it, I have used it live before and would like to continue using it, but on one flight back a few of the bridge saddle thread screws came out and got lost, need to replace those.


----------



## bulb

Richie666 said:


> That's a sweet tone you're getting from that Orange. Is it just your overdrive pedal you're using?



The overdrive definitely helps, but in the beginning its just the amp so you can hear what the overdrive adds.


----------



## bulb

Oh by the way started a tumblr
bulb


----------



## Snarpaasi

Waiting for chugging with dat PRS amp!


----------



## Zalbu

I assume that this should be posted here, but have you people seen this? New OMNOM stuff and it sounds effin' intense.


----------



## technomancer

Zalbu said:


> I assume that this should be posted here, but have you people seen this? New OMNOM stuff and it sounds effin' intense.



Now that is some awesome news, always loved the OMNOM stuff


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy sh!t, more OMNOM?

Sad Monday turned into great Monday!


----------



## Zalbu

Slunk Dragon said:


> Holy sh!t, more OMNOM?
> 
> Sad Monday turned into great Monday!


Elliot has been talking about it on Twitter for a while now, this along with more Haunted Shores and Juggernaut is going to be amazing!


----------



## Cabinet

If I went to a Periphery concert, I'd take noise cancelling headphones to make sure I couldn't hear their music, and I'd bring like 20 friends to join me in it, and we'd all listen to Miley Cyrus


----------



## toiletstand

thats cool at least you picked up 21 tickets for their show.


----------



## bulb

Yeah I'd be okay with that!


----------



## QuantumCybin

So would you all have your own pair of noise-cancelling headphones or what? Seems costly. And inefficient. And dumb.


----------



## IwannaBEmisha

I just listened to Periphery for the first time last week, they are now, like, my favorite band. Can't wait to spend a ton of money to see them live!!!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

IwannaBEmisha said:


> I just listened to Periphery for the first time last week, they are now, like, my favorite band. Can't wait to spend a ton of money to see them live!!!



Nope, not the least bit stalker-ish.


----------



## JustMac

IwannaBEmisha said:


> I just listened to Periphery for the first time last week, they are now, like, my favorite band. Can't wait to spend a ton of money to see them live!!!


 0mg Misha is so hawt right? :3 I ship him and Mrak all the tiem!!11 I even make Periphery fanfiction on my Tumblr account with anime drawings of all the band, with crossovers with Harry Potter, the Hunger Games, Tim Burton films and Hello Kitty. I call it Periph n' Me . The Pretty Reckless is s0 last week girlfriend!


----------



## Zalbu

Cabinet said:


> If I went to a Periphery concert, I'd take noise cancelling headphones to make sure I couldn't hear their music, and I'd bring like 20 friends to join me in it, and we'd all listen to Miley Cyrus


How nice of you to go out of your way to make sure that a band you hate gets money!


----------



## toiletstand

IwannaBEmisha said:


> I just listened to Periphery for the first time last week, they are now, like, my favorite band. Can't wait to spend a ton of money to see them live!!!





bozothedeathmachine said:


> Nope, not the least bit stalker-ish.



dang let him or her be excited haha


----------



## kamello

JustMac said:


> 0mg Misha is so hawt right? :3 I ship him and Mrak all the tiem!!11 I even make Periphery fanfiction on my Tumblr account with anime drawings of all the band, with crossovers with Harry Potter, the Hunger Games, Tim Burton films and Hello Kitty. I call it Periph n' Me . The Pretty Reckless is s0 last week girlfriend!



oh god, that just sounded so fvcking creepy and natural


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JustMac said:


> 0mg Misha is so hawt right? :3 I ship him and Mrak all the tiem!!11 I even make Periphery fanfiction on my Tumblr account with anime drawings of all the band, with crossovers with Harry Potter, the Hunger Games, Tim Burton films and Hello Kitty. I call it Periph n' Me . The Pretty Reckless is s0 last week girlfriend!




Rep!


----------



## bulb

kinda sweet


----------



## Nour Ayasso

This thread is winning.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Hey Misha! How about that Juggernaut record you promised us?


----------



## lewstherin006

Entropy Prevails said:


> Hey Misha! How about that Juggernaut record you promised us?



What you think they are doing this summer? It is already underway. PATIENCE MY SON.


----------



## piggins411

I would definitely read that fanfiction


----------



## Greyvy

has anyone in this thread even heard of the band Autopsy?


----------



## drmosh

Greyvy said:


> has anyone in this thread even heard of the band Autopsy?



erm, of course. then again, I am old


----------



## Fiction

Does anyone in this thread like carrots?


----------



## Joose

Greyvy said:


> has anyone in this thread even heard of the band Autopsy?



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## The Beard

Came into the thread for updates, left with Autopsy, Miley Cyrus, and carrots. 

I'll be moving on now


----------



## bulb

The Beard said:


> Came into the thread for updates, left with Autopsy, Miley Cyrus, and carrots.
> 
> I'll be moving on now



We are working on an album, right now we are just writing so there isn't much we can update with publicly, but once we start recording you can expect studio updates galore!
Also going to be doing a nice rig rundown of our new live rigs for fun and because we know you guys like that kinda stuff!


----------



## JoeyBTL

bulb said:


> We are working on an album, right now we are just writing so there isn't much we can update with publicly, but once we start recording you can expect studio updates galore!
> Also going to be doing a nice rig rundown of our new live rigs for fun and because we know you guys like that kinda stuff!



Awesome! I was going to ask what those new mfc-101s were for since you guys have been doing midi changes live.


----------



## JustMac

Will it be like the PII studio updates where 80% of it is a rotating "P" while elevator music plays? 

I know it's early days but do you reckon you guys will release an instrumental edition of the next release? Nothing against Sotelo but I think the musicianship of the band holds up by itself, and gives the music a different vibe (the first record's instrumental version is a testament to this). Plus having the option is always a bonus!


----------



## Mayhew

1. The band is a six piece, not five
2. This question has been asked and answered a thousand times, see number 1
3. To ask this question now makes you "that guy" this album cycle.
4. There's an App for that, all you need is money and thou shalt receive in due time
5. Periphery probably wish they never released that friggin' instrumental album!

All in good fun of course but the app lets you pick and choose the parts and instrument tracks you want for learning purposes to satisfy those who need to turn down the Sotelomophone. That's as close as you're gonna get I would imagine. Honestly, I have the instrumental version of The Ocean's newest album and I've never listened to it. Not because I don't think it'd be cool but it's just so good the way it is I can never bring myself to listen to a different or potentially lesser version (even though I think it's cool that it came with both haha).


----------



## JustMac

Yeah but Loïc from the Ocean sound like Alesha Dixon...

And I don't think many people, if there were to be some kind of survey, would vote for an instrumental version of an album by the Ocean. Yet I _imagine_ a fair % of Periphery fans would.


It's as much for listening as learning really. And I am NOT trying to create an argument here, I'll take the points given above as a valid answer (I assume you're quoting a band member)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bulb said:


> Also going to be doing a nice rig rundown of our new live rigs for fun and because we know you guys like that kinda stuff!



Yay! I'm always happy to see more of Misha geeking out hard!


----------



## bulb

JoeyBTL said:


> Awesome! I was going to ask what those new mfc-101s were for since you guys have been doing midi changes live.



We are using those for jamming, but we also should be able to hook those up live without them interfering with computer patch changes since these ones hook up via xlr. This way we could override computer patches if we want to change things up/improvise or if something goes wrong.



JustMac said:


> I know it's early days but do you reckon you guys will release an instrumental edition of the next release? Nothing against Sotelo but I think the musicianship of the band holds up by itself, and gives the music a different vibe (the first record's instrumental version is a testament to this). Plus having the option is always a bonus!



There won't be an instrumental version. P1 was slated to have an instrumental before Spencer was even in the band and we went through with that because it wasn't really a true band effort or collaboration. The vocals to P1 were written by so many different people and in a lot of cases were treated as an afterthought. As of PII, we are working as a collaborative unit and we want our vision to be fulfilled the way we see fit, so there was no instrumental of that album and there won't be moving forward either.


----------



## Cynic

ugghh wehn r u just going to ditch that lil ass n_i_gga?


----------



## bulb

uhhh, why would we do that?


----------



## gunch

Misha whatever happened to the Spector that you used in your early All New Materials vid, is it long since sold? Was is USA or Import?

I always liked how exotic the Spector sixers were with the pup covers and all


----------



## MF_Kitten

piggins411 said:


> I would definitely read that fanfiction



"Misha is love. Misha is life."


----------



## Mayhew

JustMac said:


> Yeah but Loïc from the Ocean sound like Alesha Dixon...
> 
> And I don't think many people, if there were to be some kind of survey, would vote for an instrumental version of an album by the Ocean. Yet I _imagine_ a fair % of Periphery fans would.
> 
> 
> It's as much for listening as learning really. And I am NOT trying to create an argument here, I'll take the points given above as a valid answer (I assume you're quoting a band member)



No worries man, just making a bit of fun. Most people sound like entitled douches and open the flood gates when asking for another instrumental album but your post wasn't offensive so I figured I'd be first and throw a lighthearted jab before it inevitably went downhill. I was going to speculate as well that the release of the P1 instrumental might have something to do with the fact that Misha's catalogue is instrumental and already had a following online for years and Spencer joining the band three weeks prior to recording might have something to do with it as well but I kept that to myself (you can do that on the Internet people) and Misha answered my own queries.


----------



## Xaios

Anyone remember that one guy who actually created a Facebook group _demanding_ an instrumental version of PII?

Fun times. 

EDIT: Found it. The shitshow starts on this page. Shame that the FB page has been taken down, it was comedy gold.


----------



## Cynic

bulb said:


> uhhh, why would we do that?



don't you want a 5 on sputnik?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Xaios said:


> Anyone remember that one guy who actually created a Facebook group _demanding_ an instrumental version of PII?
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. The shitshow starts on this page. Shame that the FB page has been taken down, it was comedy gold.



God that kid was just... there weren't words then and there aren't words now. I can't believe he was legit. 

I don't get people's fascination with music that was written for vocals to not have vocals. I mean, I listen to tons of Japanese singles that include the instrumental track but generally I don't listen to them, because you end up missing a really big part. I think the only point of instrumentals for bands like L'Arc En Ciel anyway is because they can easily be used for karaoke, not something I could say about Periphery's songs.


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> don't you want a 5 on sputnik?



What good would that do?


----------



## JosephAOI

Wait, Misha, you do realize he's trolling, right?

I honestly can't tell if you're serious or not


----------



## rectifryer

People ask for instrumental version not realizing that what they really want is an album written without vocals in mind. 

I have listened to Sotelo's solo stuff and it is fantastic. Hopefully he can carry that in to periphery more, as I like his timbre more there. JMO.


----------



## The Beard

Is it weird that I always read Misha's posts in his voice?


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Wait, Misha, you do realize he's trolling, right?
> 
> I honestly can't tell if you're serious or not



Hahah yes, I do realize he is trolling, so I do get to respond in kind.


----------



## JustMac

One more question then; Now you've done the Florence and the Machine cover, will
there be any more covers by Periphery? If you could pick just one song to do, what would it be?

I loved the Michael Jackson one you did in the early days of the band!


----------



## Sebski

Just wondering, what would be the harm in releasing an instrumental version as well? Is it financial risks? In which case I can completely understand. I'm not asking for it because for me Spencer's vocals are one of the highlights of Periphery.

I understand the reasoning behind no instrumental PII but it seems to me that there is still a pretty large portion of Periphery's fanbase who are just into the instrumentation. I feelnlike they still deserve something for their support.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JustMac said:


> One more question then; Now you've done the Florence and the Machine cover, will
> there be any more covers by Periphery? If you could pick just one song to do, what would it be?
> 
> I loved the Michael Jackson one you did in the early days of the band!



Personally I would love for them to do Since You've Been Gone. That video of Spencer doing it in drunk karaoke was fantastic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9NVMeCUaP8&feature=kp



Sebski said:


> Just wondering, what would be the harm in releasing an instrumental version as well? Is it financial risks? In which case I can completely understand. I'm not asking for it because for me Spencer's vocals are one of the highlights of Periphery.
> 
> I understand the reasoning behind no instrumental PII but it seems to me that there is still a pretty large portion of Periphery's fanbase who are just into the instrumentation. I feelnlike they still deserve something for their support.



Think about it from the prospective of an artist. You wouldn't want to release incomplete work, right? Well, with PII and any future albums, they're writing them with the vocal parts meant to be part of it. The first album had an instrumental only because the vocals were not made as part of the initial writing, so you could do some mental gymnastics to think of the instrumentals as complete. It'd be like showing portraits but you took out the face, or television shows with no voices.


----------



## JustMac

Aw I thought you meant "Since you Been Gone" by Rainbow! 


Also it may be, but Spencer's voice is infamously polarising from Periphery's fans. 


On the topic of his voice; One Direction or Black Veil Brides (similarities in vox and not instrumentally) fans may like it because it's very 'pretty' and clean sounding. I think good examples are the end of Luck as a Constant and the chorus in Facepalm Mute and Ji. It's a very particular style, reminiscent of mid-2000 emo bands and like I said, boybands. The guitarwork is inspired by Meshuggah, SikTh, Extol and KSE, from what I hear/read,all of whom eschew that particular vocal style, and so I think it's a validated argument that the Spencer's style may be offputting to fans of the instrumental elements. 

Girls and early teen boys generally flock to that 'sound' , and that's fine, but I can understand why older fans find it offputting. And I'm all for cleans in metal/progressive...Tommy Giles, Rody Walker and Mikael Akerfeldt are just 3 of my favourite vocalists. 


I also want to reiterate I am NOT an idiot "m3talzZ or gtfo" elitist and a genuine fan of Periphery, and not using the examples I gave as flamebate, just for illustrious purposes. I understand this may just be the limitations of my own personal taste, and this is just my own take on the matter.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Yeah, his voice isn't exactly standard for this genre, but I kind of like it because of that, it makes the band unique. I don't think I've even seen people complain for any other band to make an instrumental version of their album, it's kind of weird.


----------



## -One-

I'm not particularly interested in an instrumental album, because I do love Spencer's voice. That said, are there any plans for instrumental songs on the new album? I felt like Zero and Extraneous were some of the more interesting tracks, instrumentally, from the band's discography, and would love to hear more stuff in that vein (but, again, in context of an album that has vocals). Hell, I would enjoy hearing something similar to Extraneous _with_ vocals, because Spencer's unclean vocals have gotten monstrous.


----------



## TheFerryMan

are we seriously back on the instrumental vs non-instrumental releases? c'mon folks, we are better than this.


----------



## JustMac

TheFerryMan said:


> c'mon folks, we are better than this.


No I'm not.

Plus, if it's discussion and not some vitriol-laden drunken capslock-fest of arguing I don't see the issue.


p.s LOL is your name a reference to Chris De Burgh's 'Don't Pay the Ferryman'? That's brilliant!


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> Just wondering, what would be the harm in releasing an instrumental version as well? Is it financial risks? In which case I can completely understand. I'm not asking for it because for me Spencer's vocals are one of the highlights of Periphery.
> 
> I understand the reasoning behind no instrumental PII but it seems to me that there is still a pretty large portion of Periphery's fanbase who are just into the instrumentation. I feelnlike they still deserve something for their support.



We put out the music that we want to put out in the format that we want to put it out in. People aren't forced to listen to it, so we are happy there are some people who enjoy it, but obviously not everyone will, and we wouldn't do something that goes against our vision just to please some people. In fact, to me that is the very definition of selling out.


----------



## bulb

In other news:


----------



## Watty

Pisa is jealous.


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> We put out the music that we want to put out in the format that we want to put it out in. People aren't forced to listen to it, so we are happy there are some people who enjoy it, but obviously not everyone will, and we wouldn't do something that goes against our vision just to please some people. In fact, to me that is the very definition of selling out.




Fair play. Makes sense.


----------



## JustMac

Watty said:


> Pisa is jealous.


 Leaning Tower of Misha 




...and Nolly, apparently


----------



## ilyti

Seven Axe-fx'es. One for each string? Even this guy thinks you're being too lavish.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

So Misha, why was it you picked up the Peavey amps? Just jamming?

I tried out the Valveking Micro at guitar center today after watching that vid of Nolly playing, sweet sweet dicks in my mouth it sounded fantastic with an overdrive in front and through a H&K Tubemeister 1x12


----------



## bulb

Zeno said:


> So Misha, why was it you picked up the Peavey amps? Just jamming?
> 
> I tried out the Valveking Micro at guitar center today after watching that vid of Nolly playing, sweet sweet dicks in my mouth it sounded fantastic with an overdrive in front and through a H&K Tubemeister 1x12



For recording the album as well as future productions, good to have lots of options!

Yeah I was honestly very surprised, I feel like I tried a Valveking once and thought it was horrendous, didn't have the highest hopes for the VK2 Micro, but it looks like they put some work into it!


----------



## Alex C

bulb said:


> We put out the music that we want to put out in the format that we want to put it out in. People aren't forced to listen to it, so we are happy there are some people who enjoy it, but obviously not everyone will, and we wouldn't do something that goes against our vision just to please some people. In fact, to me that is the very definition of selling out.



Mr. Bulbous,

I think this issue was clouded early on by the ungrateful detractors who had selfish motives and obnoxious methods. I believe there are many less vocal, more level-headed fans who understand exactly what you stated above: that a Periphery album is a finished product and is intended to exist in one final form. To us, anything else that you fellows choose to make available is a bonus and a complement to the official release. 

It seems that a large percentage of your fans are musicians themselves, particularly guitarists. For us, isolated stems or instrumental tracks offer access to the intricacies and details of the individual instruments and provide a behind-the-scenes look at what goes into the final, finished product. They're also a great aid for learning and practicing, and they're able to be listened to as an approximation of the real deal while working, studying, etc.


Is it possible that something like this could be sold as individual tracks online (to make it clear that it's not an "alternate version" of an album), or included in the Mega Deluxe Edition goodies alongside things like posters and Axe-Fx presets? Some of the dillholes and detractors may think they "got their way," but a much larger group consisting of true fans will appreciate you and your supple companions all the more. 


His Highness alluded to this in an interview after the release of _Black Clouds and Silver Linings_:


> "IC: Do you think there will be a DVD coming out for this?
> 
> JP: I&#8217;m sure everything will happen. One of the things that helps us to grow and survive is releasing a lot of different things. Even with this album, the way it came out with the instrumental version, the cover CD and the box set. Because we&#8217;re not the kind of band that&#8217;s plastered all over the radio, I think that our fans expect more and I think it&#8217;s important to do that. You&#8217;ll see a lot of bands doing that, where it&#8217;s not the norm to just put out the CD &#8211; there&#8217;s a whole bunch of different things that come along with that. I think it&#8217;s partly due to the age we&#8217;re in, and we&#8217;re happy to do it. So I&#8217;m sure there&#8217;ll be more DVDs and everything else to come."
> 
> - Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; John Petrucci Interview (2009)




In conclusion, I love you and your body (of work).


----------



## crg123

Omg. Seriously stop. It's Misha's and the rest of Periphery's music. He's expressed again and again that he doesn't want to nor will he do this. As a band they have decided not to do something like this. Nothing anyone says will change that. There's no forcing anyone to do something in this world; at this point its getting to be beyond trying to persuade him and starting become extremely rude. They've heard all the same arguments again and again.

*Nothing against you personally *but you have to understand its tiresome. I've listened to Misha's music since the demo days too and enjoyed his instrumental works. I'm ecstatic he's become this popular.

Misha is extremely accessible to his fans which is fantastic and something unusual for a larger band. Don't make him regret it, not that he will, since he's nice enough to not let stuff like this get to him. It's almost as bad as the people who as what he makes, asking super personal questions about his girlfriend, or some other thing that makes me think they want him to put the lotion in the basket ... I don't know how he deals with it.

*End rant -* Sorry... I'm just getting tired of this. I'm not trying to be a jerk but enough is enough. Misha's responded to this countless times. I would just ignore it at this point but again he's a better man than I.


----------



## crg123

-double post-

edit:

Love the Axe-FX tower.

Misha
Misha..
NollyNollyNollyNollyNolly.....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

TheFerryMan said:


> are we seriously back on the instrumental vs non-instrumental releases? c'mon folks, we are better than this.



You act like you haven't been here for years.


----------



## Alex C

I'm aware that this has been discussed since the dawn of time, and I was trying to make a distinction that I think is important. I wanted to differentiate between an "instrumental release" and supplemental bonus material. 

What I've seen on SS.org in the past is a wave of negativity from an entitled group of complainers focused on demanding a second version of each album to suit their own desires and tastes.

What I haven't seen articulated effectively, and what I was attempting to express above, is an interest not in an alternate version or a dumbed-down final product to placate the detractors, but in supplemental material to the official release that could be used for closer analysis by those with a greater appreciation for the sweet music these gentle men are making together. No mandates, no complaining, just attempting to approach this topic from an angle I haven't seen voiced very well before. 


I'm not beating the horse; I'm trying to do CPR in case it's not fully dead yet.


----------



## toiletstand

I mean the answer has been: no instrumental album.

But if you want tracks and stuff they have done this before for PII: This Time It's Personal.

Jammit Featuring Periphery | Jammit

The band is still pretty early into the album process and they might have something new or similar planned depending on how well that worked for them. Who knows, just be patient haha!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Music isn't a restaurant; artists are not required to serve you. That's it.


----------



## Alex C

toiletstand said:


> I mean the answer has been: no instrumental album.


This is why I mentioned in two separate posts that an "instrumental album" has been off the table for years now and shouldn't be discussed or requested.



toiletstand said:


> But if you want tracks and stuff they have done this before for PII: This Time It's Personal.
> Jammit Featuring Periphery | Jammit


That looks excellent, thank you! That appears to be exactly what I've been looking for all this time. I'll definitely check this out.

I've never seen this mentioned in threads like this, maybe because the default response tends to be something like:


QuantumCybin said:


> Music isn't a restaurant; artists are not required to serve you. That's it.



My posts have repeatedly emphasized the difference between 1) making selfish demands that an artist change to suit an individual, and 2) expressing an interest in order to make the artist aware of a potential market for supplemental material. Periphery and Jammit have apparently anticipated the interests of fans like me, and they can both shut up and take my money.


----------



## gordonbombay

QuantumCybin said:


> Music isn't a restaurant; artists are not required to serve you. That's it.



END THREAD


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

gordonbombay said:


> END THREAD



This thread will never end 

(you mean end of subject)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I think Alex C seems to have a good point, only he didn't know that his point was already been considered by the band (or whoever came up with the Jammit contract). Don't need to go all harsh at the dude. :S


----------



## bulb

I do see his point from a certain perspective, but from another, he is just arguing semantics.
The simple fact is, we have released the album and supplemental material that we are comfortable with releasing, if it isn't in a format or style that you like, then it's a shame for you, but that's our vision. 

If you don't like it, you can always make your own.


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.facebook.com/misha.mansoor/posts/10152504322234533 

BREEZE

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jacobine

Was that tower 2 AxeFX for each player (minus one) or does someone have more than two? And just wondering why you'd need so many if more than two.


----------



## kamello

Zalbu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/misha.mansoor/posts/10152504322234533
> 
> BREEZE
> 
> WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO



yessss!, definitely one of my favourite ''feel-good'' songs, and fvck, that thing made me improve so, SO much as a guitar player


----------



## Alex C

bulb said:


> The simple fact is, we have released the album and supplemental material that we are comfortable with releasing, if it isn't in a format or style that you like, then it's a shame for you, but that's our vision.



I hope I didn't sound ungrateful or displeased; I tried to be extremely clear that we're on the same page on this. You and the band have been more than generous over the years with forum interaction, recording and programming videos, Axe-Fx goodies, and (as I've now discovered) supplemental material targeted specifically at a core group of Periphery fans. You guys are doing everything right, and going above and beyond in just about every way.

Again, I think it's unfortunate that this whole issue got muddled from the start by the wave of babies whining about their vocal preferences. All that noise overshadowed the fact that you guys really do understand your audience and have been making exceptional accommodations for us all along. Thank you.


Summary:
Me: There will never be an instrumental album. Any chance of stems/practice tracks?
toiletstand: They actually already did this; check out Jammit.
Me: Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Alex C

Jacobine said:


> Was that tower 2 AxeFX for each player (minus one) or does someone have more than two? And just wondering why you'd need so many if more than two.



The bottom four are the newer XL models. I'd guess that they're upgrading to those, they just got shipped, and it was time for a family photoshoot.


----------



## bulb

for fun
Breeze (Sample) - YouTube


----------



## Zalbu

bulb said:


> for fun
> Breeze (Sample) - YouTube









Those chords are just crazy


----------



## JustMac

^ what do you mean? It's all just sus 2 and regular min/maj chords! Not detracting from that song though, I love it. And wow that bass is slicing through the mix! 

P.S F*CK the solo, it's so tough at 100% speed! Will that same one be tracked again or something else?


----------



## Zalbu

JustMac said:


> ^ what do you mean? It's all just sus 2 and regular min/maj chords! Not detracting from that song though, I love it. And wow that bass is slicing through the mix!
> 
> P.S F*CK the solo, it's so tough at 100% speed! Will that same one be tracked again or something else?


They sound super pretty and huge regardless. I wish I actually could write music...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy feck, dat tone.

Seriously excited to hear to the final cut of that song.


----------



## theo

bulb said:


> If you don't like it, you can always make your own.



Well that's it then, I'm gonna start my own periphery... with blackjack... and hookers!



Actually, screw the Periphery and blackjack.


----------



## Dayviewer

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152506556049533 
aaaawwwhhhhhhhhhyiissss 
Juggernaut demoing in progress?


----------



## Alex C

theo said:


> Well that's it then, I'm gonna start my own periphery...


Neal Wakefield?



Breeze sounds incredible.


----------



## Dayviewer

MOAR Juggernaut:
Instagram 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152509970994533

Question for any of the guys: a lot of people were digging the acoustic outro on Bullfish on P2, will there be more acoustics to be found on Juggernaut? would personally love it as well, cheers!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Instagram spencer doing some juggs oh yes...

E: The most awkward  of all time...


----------



## Dayviewer

^ look one post above you man


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Oh shiz, I only saw the facebook link in it. Sorry!


----------



## spawnofthesith

That sounds ....ing sick, I feel like Spencer maximizes his powers more and more each album


----------



## Jonathan20022

All the Juggernaut action reminded me of this old gem


----------



## lewstherin006

This is still my favorite.


----------



## hypotc

lewstherin006 said:


> This is still my favorite.





Nolly at the end makes me crack up every time!


----------



## Cynic

lewstherin006 said:


> This is still my favorite.




*"i killed my wife"*

*periphery studio update logo*

god damnit


----------



## Les

theo said:


> Well that's it then, I'm gonna start my own periphery... with blackjack... and hookers!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, screw the Periphery and blackjack.




You have it backwards, you need to screw the hookers!


----------



## bulb

Cynic said:


> *"i killed my wife"*
> 
> *periphery studio update logo*
> 
> god damnit



gonna have to step my game up for these updates


----------



## Cynic

thanks man appreciate it


----------



## Zalbu

What happened to Mishas Daemoness with the light bulb inlays? Did it get sold or something?


----------



## Fiction

It wasn't the correct shade of blue


----------



## Zalbu

Can't tell if joking or not...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fiction said:


> It wasn't the correct shade of blue



He asked about Misha's guitar, not Dino's.


----------



## bulb

Zalbu said:


> What happened to Mishas Daemoness with the light bulb inlays? Did it get sold or something?


I would never sell that guitar, it rules and is very special to me. One of the guitars that was used to design the Juggernaut set, still has the latest prototype iteration of the pickups in it.


----------



## Innervision

I'm late to the party. Just listened to Feed The Ground. I think it's the best Periphery track to this date! Awesome vocal melodies, the whole feels very natural and vocals don't fight the other instruments like on some tracks on past albums. Congrats to the band!


----------



## TheBloodstained

Ooooooh yeeeeaaaahhh! 

GO MISHA!!!


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## isispelican

it's happening!
https://www.facebook.com/therealmarkholcomb/posts/10100672764591235


----------



## bulb

day 1 of drums for juggernaut


----------



## bulb

studio update
http://youtu.be/y3a6gAdj774


----------



## coreysMonster

1. Matt is a robot with the groove of a human
2. Are we ever going to get a Scream-esque horror movie with Mark and Nolly?


----------



## Lianoroto

bulb said:


> studio update
> Juggernaut Studio Update! Drum Doing. - YouTube



What is that riff at 0:46? Good shit to come on juggernaut?


----------



## isispelican

Lianoroto said:


> What is that riff at 0:46? Good shit to come on juggernaut?



sounds fresh!


----------



## Entropy Prevails

I guess we can expect Juggernaut in late 2014/early 2015 then?


----------



## lewstherin006

Entropy Prevails said:


> I guess we can expect Juggernaut in late 2014/early 2015 then?



Im thinking either jan of feb of 2015. Give them time to promote, get in preorders, sell our first born for the deluxe package, etc.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

It would be Master-Level trolling if the album wouldn´t even be named "Juggernaut".


----------



## Zalbu

I just hope that they'll go with this


----------



## hypotc

Everytime a studio update appears in my YouTube feed, I get excite!


----------



## Xaios

Mark should dress up as James Franco for Halloween.


----------



## Mayhew

James Franco should dress up as Mark for Halloween and try to pick up underage girls on Periphery's Instagram.


----------



## bulb

Matt jammin' some grooves
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHSPLH5-zvw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JEngelking

Hnnng.

Instagram


----------



## bulb

Here is a studio update from Juggernaut guitar sessions: Juggernaut Studio Update: GUITARS ONE! - YouTube


----------



## Joose

bulb said:


> Here is a studio update from Juggernaut guitar sessions: Juggernaut Studio Update: GUITARS ONE! - YouTube



The CKY part cracked me up. Had not heard that in years. Sounds like some awesome riffs y'all have going on there though. Can't wait!

Also, I'm not exactly sober at the moment, I enjoyed the um... weird parts of the video.


----------



## Sofos

That CKY riff though!


----------



## crg123

Joose said:


> not exactly sober at the moment, I enjoyed the um... weird parts of the video.



Same


----------



## isispelican

crg123 said:


> Same



hahahh yp!


----------



## illimmigrant

Man, The tones just get bigger and bigger.


----------



## anomynous

I want a 96 Quite Bitter Beings cover now


----------



## bulb

Periphery - Juggernaut Guitars Studio Update #2
A Very Special Juggernaut Studio Update: #2 - YouTube


----------



## Zalbu

Holy mother of Jesus that Jackson custom sounds pissed in the end. I really need to get a chance to try the Juggernauts some time


----------



## HighPotency

What's playing at the end of that? It sounds super familiar.


----------



## ddawson2012

Don from D'Addario here - just a heads up - we've just launched a new series with Rolling Stone Magazine called Guitar Power and our first guest is Tosin. 

Here is the video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMv8739BtiA

And here is the article which includes Javier - Young Guns: Tosin Abasi and Javier Reyes Teach Prog-Metal to Dance - Video | Rolling Stone

Feel free to share - and we do appreciate it!


----------



## isispelican

Some old gold shit - Icarus with Casey live! Those screams!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XQJV23qoes


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ddawson2012 said:


> Don from D'Addario here - just a heads up - we've just launched a new series with Rolling Stone Magazine called Guitar Power and our first guest is Tosin.
> 
> Here is the video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMv8739BtiA
> 
> And here is the article which includes Javier - Young Guns: Tosin Abasi and Javier Reyes Teach Prog-Metal to Dance - Video | Rolling Stone
> 
> Feel free to share - and we do appreciate it!



It's already posted on the Animals As Leaders thread. Neat video though!


----------



## Cynic

isispelican said:


> Some old gold shit - Icarus with Casey live! Those screams!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XQJV23qoes



tfw bulb told me that they never released footage of casey with them even though i told him that i saw this video years ago


----------



## btbamthewell

I get confused, is it Casey or Chris who has bad blood with the band?


----------



## Pweaks

btbamthewell said:


> I get confused, is it Casey or Chris who has bad blood with the band?


 
AFAIK, it was Chris but it's all good now.


----------



## bulb

update 3: Juggernaut The Movie: Guitar Update 3 - YouTube


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Waiting for some recording footage with that strat tho..


----------



## isispelican

1:18 - 1:23, love that progression!


----------



## Augmatted

Mark just said there are 5 tracks using the eight string on Juggernaut....HOLY SHIT YES


----------



## slapnutz

isispelican said:


> 1:18 - 1:23, love that progression!



Yep I have not idea what that was but it immediately caught my ear. Looking forward to much greatness (and that B2). Supermaximum happyiness please.


----------



## crg123

Eliot Coleman has officially worn out his welcome...


Instagram


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm stoked to see all the love EQD is getting on Misha's fb. Can't wait to hear those pedals on Juggernaut


----------



## Don Vito

anomynous said:


> I want a 96 Quite Bitter Beings cover now


This!


----------



## bulb

New Studio Update from Juggernaut:


----------



## Zalbu

Is it just me or have we heard that first Blackmachine riff before? I think it was in the drum programming video.


----------



## bulb

yp


----------



## Zalbu

Thonx beb <3

Nice to see some Strat action too, I love how you guys are such perfectionists when it comes to tone and don't just stick to using one or two guitars for tracking everything.

The part at 2:19 sounds like it could be a Haunted Shores song, loving the Nobuo Uematsu influence.


----------



## isispelican

that mrak riff!


----------



## hypotc

Intense PRS riffage!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

So who is going to see them on tour and eye rape their gear? This guy.


----------



## slapnutz

Never been a fan of strats but whatever that riff was it was the bally balls Misha. So melodishous.

..also so glad to here that riff from the guitar recording instructional vid riff with the Jackson is making it in. (such sexy bends)


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Misha playing a strat? QUICK, EVERYONE SELL YOUR BLACKMACHINES!!!


----------



## Xaios




----------



## Alice AKW

Slunk Dragon said:


> Misha playing a strat? QUICK, EVERYONE SELL YOUR BLACKMACHINES!!!



We oughta get Misha to play a Blackmachine and the Strat at the same time to make the collective shit a brick.


----------



## JEngelking

Getting so stoked for this album...

Instagram


----------



## Slunk Dragon

^WOW does that sound good!


----------



## Matyrker

JEngelking said:


> Getting so stoked for this album...
> 
> Instagram



Sounds wayyyyyy good.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Is there a tentative release for this yet or is it just a "when it's done" type situation? I'm in a musical lull and this is such a tease.


----------



## ngrungebb91

AirJordanStaal said:


> Is there a tentative release for this yet or is it just a "when it's done" type situation? I'm in a musical lull and this is such a tease.



Early 2015 with a song release by the end of the year according to one of the members ASKfm, I forgot who.


----------



## bulb

Periphery - Juggernaut Guitar Studio Update #5 Good Buddy Edition


----------



## Cynic

that small bit with nolly at 2:34


----------



## Zalbu

Periphery / Mark Holcomb - Pale Aura - Digital Single (Digital Guitar Books ) | Sheet Happens Publishing

Pale Aura tabs, hell yeah! There's no way I'll ever be able to play it but I bought it anyways, should be good practice!


----------



## isispelican

1:58 mr. person gonna be on juggernaut?!?!


----------



## katsumura78

The presets included with the tab are pretty cool too.


----------



## Veldar

Periphery III: This time Earthquaker gave us pedals.

I think its funny that Periphery are comming full circle, first pod than amps/pedals, Axe-FX and now pedals and cabs back on stage.


----------



## Antiproduct

katsumura78 said:


> The presets included with the tab are pretty cool too.


Are these AxeFx II-only presets?


----------



## katsumura78

Frostod said:


> Are these AxeFx II-only presets?



Yes unfortunately.


----------



## gordonbombay

Does anyone know if these patches in the Pale Aura package were set up on firmware 14 or 15? I had to do a decent amount of work to get my patches back to where they were on 14 after updating. Curious how much these will change from the original vision.


----------



## andyjanson

The patches sounded beyond awful on my setup  Just goes to show the number of factors in the tone equation


----------



## katsumura78

I contacted customer support about what firmware they were made on and was told 10. I'm running 15.06 and they seem to work just fine. Running a Misha Protone pedal, XI7 with juggernauts and clr speaker. Sounded great and honestly I like artist presets because it's a good way to improve your patches. I'm not about to start another Periphery haha.


----------



## Velokki

I can't wait for Juggernaut. I'm so stoked that this time they'll have more organic drum sounds! One of the biggest gripes on Periphery II was the over-sampled and triggered drums.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Velokki said:


> I can't wait for Juggernaut. I'm so stoked that this time they'll have more organic drum sounds! One of the biggest gripes on Periphery II was the over-sampled and triggered drums.



Not sure where you're getting that information from, but it wasn't triggered samples or anything. Matt did a lot of actual recording on that record. Unless you're thinking of Periphery I


----------



## Masoo2

Quick question for anyone that has seen Periphery live:

Where would you recommend standing in the crowd? Any specific member(s) to stand in front of to get the best experience?

(Using the standard arrangement: Mark, Jake, Sponce, Nolly, Misha)


----------



## Jonathan20022

Masoo2 said:


> Quick question for anyone that has seen Periphery live:
> 
> Where would you recommend standing in the crowd? Any specific member(s) to stand in front of to get the best experience?
> 
> (Using the standard arrangement: Mark, Jake, Sponce, Nolly, Misha)



In the back where you get to see them all and hear the show better instead of being upfront with a load of Djent kids screaming in your ears. Learned that after the first time I saw them, obnoxious bunch they are.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Jonathan20022 said:


> In the back where you get to see them all and hear the show better instead of being upfront with a load of Djent kids screaming in your ears. Learned that after the first time I saw them, obnoxious bunch they are.



This +100000000. I have stated in this thread that if you are not in a good spot, it just doesn't sound good. I attribute that to the direct-to-PA setup they use (totally could be wrong though). Usually the PA speakers are on the side of the stage pointed out. If you are too close to the stage you don't get the full sound, and honestly, it's pretty terrible. This has been my experience, at least.


----------



## gorthul

Yup, stand in the middle of the room, that way you get the best sound experience and can see all the members. If you like you can also mosh.


----------



## bulb

We are using cabs on this next tour just for stage sound to remedy the issue of not being able to hear guitars/bass when you are in the front row.


----------



## Masoo2

bulb said:


> We are using cabs on this next tour just for stage sound to remedy the issue of not being able to hear guitars/bass when you are in the front row.



That's nice to know. On the AAL with Chon and CD tour the sound (at least at Amo's Southend) sound like shiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt for CD and the local act, both being direct, and I was at the 2nd row. 

I really dont like being in/near mosh pits, so, seeing that you are using cabs, the front sounds better than ever for me


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152684201733217

Holy christ, I'm a sucker for ambient stuff and I'd almost consider picking one up if I weren't dirt poor. Gotta love the Haunted Shores logo too.

Side note, but I'm almost more excited for new Haunted Shores than I am for Juggernaut. Everything about Haunted Shores just clicks with me, not just the music.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

bulb said:


> We are using cabs on this next tour just for stage sound to remedy the issue of not being able to hear guitars/bass when you are in the front row.



Very good move, IMO. I'm sure it will quite a bit.


----------



## bulb

New Juggernaut Guitar Studio Update!
Enjoy!


----------



## Zalbu

And this is why you guys are my favorite band.

The two riffs that start at 3:23 sounds absolutely batshit. Let's hope Marc Okubo shows up in an update. https://www.facebook.com/marceatsfo...1560909267000/669615146461573/?type=1&theater


----------



## nikolazjalic

fvckkkkkkk yessssss the ran crusher riff made it


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I was just tapping out that RAN riff while I was at work today! So hype to see it getting some love on Juggs.


----------



## Asrial

Holy shiet, have all of my yes.
Also, what is Anup Sastrys' role in this madness?


----------



## bulb

Asrial said:


> Holy shiet, have all of my yes.
> Also, what is Anup Sastrys' role in this madness?



He doesn't live too far from us, so he came by to hang out cuz he's a good dude.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Awesome click track.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

bulb said:


> We are using cabs on this next tour just for stage sound to remedy the issue of not being able to hear guitars/bass when you are in the front row.



Right you replied saying this on ask.fm, I was the one that asked about axe fx's going straight into PA, and you had said you were going to use cabs just for the front row. Why not PA speakers instead? Don't cabs interfere with tone and the axe fx already pre set cab sound? Like all cabs are going to have different tone/ feel and overall sound while PA speakers are just pure amplification and wouldn't change anything. I just figured if you can plug straight into the PA (which you do) you would do the same for this situation(which you are not).


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Maybe he meant to say FRFR cabs...


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

As long as there's not a phase issue (which would be easily corrected) they would only really make a difference to those close to the stage. And technically the mic and PA are there to amplify and project the sound of the cab speakers to the crowd, so going from the cab straight to the ears of the listener shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bulb

Nour Ayasso said:


> Right you replied saying this on ask.fm, I was the one that asked about axe fx's going straight into PA, and you had said you were going to use cabs just for the front row. Why not PA speakers instead? Don't cabs interfere with tone and the axe fx already pre set cab sound? Like all cabs are going to have different tone/ feel and overall sound while PA speakers are just pure amplification and wouldn't change anything. I just figured if you can plug straight into the PA (which you do) you would do the same for this situation(which you are not).



We have tried multiple FRFR rigs in the past and just prefer the sound of guitar cabs. We will have cab sim going to the PA, but split out to a poweramp/zilla 2x12 before the cab sim block. The stage sound will be awesome with this rig.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Maybe he meant to say FRFR cabs...


Yes I should of
No I didn't know what it means
Yes I am a noob
Yes I now know FRFR means Flat Range Flat Response 



bulb said:


> We have tried multiple FRFR rigs in the past and just prefer the sound of guitar cabs. We will have cab sim going to the PA, but split out to a poweramp/zilla 2x12 before the cab sim block. The stage sound will be awesome with this rig.


So the cabs are not FRFR correct? And you are splitting the signal because if you had simulated cabs going into cabs it wouldn't sound djent right? Or am I more confused then I was before?


----------



## Veldar

Nour Ayasso said:


> Yes I should of
> No I didn't know what it means
> Yes I am a noob
> Yes I now know FRFR means Flat Range Flat Response
> 
> 
> So the cabs are not FRFR correct? And you are splitting the signal because if you had simulated cabs going into cabs it wouldn't sound djent right? Or am I more confused then I was before?



A cab sim into a real cab sounds rubbish, so the chain will be split like this:

AMP sim - > cab sim -> PA.
- > out of axe FX -> into power amp -> on stage guitar cabs.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Veldar said:


> A cab sim into a real cab sounds rubbish, so the chain will be split like this:
> 
> AMP sim - > cab sim -> PA.
> - > out of axe FX -> into power amp -> on stage guitar cabs.



Basically it splits it to where cab sim is going into the pa, and the other signal that has no cab sim is going into the cabs, yes?


----------



## Veldar

Nour Ayasso said:


> Basically it splits it to where cab sim is going into the pa, and the other signal that has no cab sim is going into the cabs, yes?



Yep.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Veldar said:


> Yep.



Oh ok cool I learned something new hahaha now misha get the f*ck off Facebook and finish the album!?


----------



## TDR

Lost it at Drillinger


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I wish the clean section on 4:50 appears in this album. The tone and melody is just unreal.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Hue

Halo 2 Anniversary: Listen to the Re-Recorded Music and a Sound Effect Comparison with The Original | DualShockers







Cannot embed vids due to idiocy, click on links for tasty bits.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Slunk Dragon said:


> Hue
> 
> Halo 2 Anniversary: Listen to the Re-Recorded Music and a Sound Effect Comparison with The Original | DualShockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot embed vids due to idiocy, click on links for tasty bits.



That sounds great, audio quality is horrible though. And why mono


----------



## GSingleton

anup did a guest bass solo


----------



## theo

Who is this anup guy?


----------



## Pweaks

theo said:


> Who is this anup guy?



Drummer for Intervals and Skyharbor.


----------



## Fiction

Skyharbor & Intervals Drummer I think


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Slunk Dragon said:


> Hue
> 
> Halo 2 Anniversary: Listen to the Re-Recorded Music and a Sound Effect Comparison with The Original | DualShockers
> 
> Cannot embed vids due to idiocy, click on links for tasty bits.



Very very cool. Congrats Misha! Can't wait to hear what you did for Halo!

And BTW, since you're in with those folks now, get Paul Ortiz hooked up with them, that man's music has always oozed Halo references to me!


----------



## GSingleton

anup is love, anup is life


----------



## bulb

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That sounds great, audio quality is horrible though. And why mono



it's from a stream


----------



## jonajon91

Does anyone have a link to where I can listen to/download/buy the Periphery Ep with Jake Veredika on vocals? I was just listening to this on YouTube and it kicks an abundance of ass!


----------



## Taylord

TheShreddinHand said:


> Very very cool. Congrats Misha! Can't wait to hear what you did for Halo!
> 
> And BTW, since you're in with those folks now, get Paul Ortiz hooked up with them, that man's music has always oozed Halo references to me!



Paul is the perfect guy for this kinda thing. Must happen eventually!


----------



## Mattykoda

demo of mark's new pedal


----------



## Thorerges

Damn. That PRS in obsidian is sick! I can't find one of these in an ebony fretboard.


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryB...512538217/?type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Fat-Elf

Zalbu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryB...512538217/?type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me



Broken link.

Btw, super excited to see that Periphery is finally coming back to Finland after three long years! I hope your Mac doesn't crash this time.


----------



## Zalbu

Huh, looks like they deleted it. It was a photo of them filming an episode for Rig Rundown with Premier Guitars.

http://instagram.com/p/tVy4VyJHGq/?modal=true

http://i.imgur.com/Fx32YZc.jpg


----------



## isispelican

are they playing any new songs live? would love to see some vids


----------



## Revertigo

isispelican said:


> are they playing any new songs live? would love to see some vids



Just got back from watching them destroy Nashville. No new songs unfortunately.


----------



## bulb

isispelican said:


> are they playing any new songs live? would love to see some vids



We definitely considered it, but with the album slated to come out in January we thought it might be best to hold off for now.


----------



## Jonathan20022

bulb said:


> We definitely considered it, but with the album slated to come out in January we thought it might be best to hold off for now.



Are you guys planning on playing some of the songs that haven't been played live yet in the future? Mile Zero/Froggin Bullfish/Erised? Definitely looking forward to hearing that live whenever you guys get around to it!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

So I read something about Sastry doing a guest solo? What's up with that?


----------



## Alice AKW

Nour Ayasso said:


> So I read something about Sastry doing a guest solo? What's up with that?



Misha said in this thread at some point that he was just hanging out with them in the studio because he was in the area, I believe.


----------



## crg123

bulb said:


> We definitely considered it, but *with the album slated to come out in January* we thought it might be best to hold off for now.



Awesome news, can't wait guys.


----------



## isispelican

ok im ....ing high and this is the funniest video ever, first matt and later mark 


also 5:28 is epic!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

isispelican said:


> ok im ....ing high and this is the funniest video ever, first matt and later mark
> 
> 
> also 5:28 is epic!




^ THIS was absolutely epic! Haha! Everyone in the crowd was chanting "one more song", so Matt came out and started just doing a series of drum beats and controlling the crowd's chanting with each beat. It was great!

As for the setlist, no new songs. "Muramasa", "Ragnarok", "Icarus Lives!", "Scarlet", "Have a Blast", "Zyglrox", "Frak the Gods", "Ji", "Make Total Destroy", "Luck As a Constant", "Masamune"....ummm....I'm not sure what else....it began blurring for me once I got away from underneath Misha's feet and ran into the pit to throw down.

@Bulb/Misha: thanks for taking a few minutes to crack some jokes and take a pic with me, man. Awesome getting to finally meet you in person!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Mad props to Nate C. on YouTube! I was standing near him upfront while he captured Toothgrinder's entire set, Intervals' entire set, The Contortionist's entire set, and Periphery's entire set!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Alice AKW said:


> Misha said in this thread at some point that he was just hanging out with them in the studio because he was in the area, I believe.


Oh I see, darn I'm a huge fan of Anup Sastry, that would of been sick!


Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ THIS was absolutely epic! Haha! Everyone in the crowd was chanting "one more song", so Matt came out and started just doing a series of drum beats and controlling the crowd's chanting with each beat. It was great!
> 
> As for the setlist, no new songs. "Muramasa", "Ragnarok", "Icarus Lives!", "Scarlet", "Have a Blast", "Zyglrox", "Frak the Gods", "Ji", "Make Total Destroy", "Luck As a Constant", "Masamune"....ummm....I'm not sure what else....it began blurring for me once I got away from underneath Misha's feet and ran into the pit to throw down.
> 
> @Bulb/Misha: thanks for taking a few minutes to crack some jokes and take a pic with me, man. Awesome getting to finally meet you in person!



f*cking sick video and performance. Hey bulb how'd you guys start halfway through the song with the backtrack? Did you guys plan this?


----------



## Paolo Gilberto

Are you gonna use the zilla cabs on the European tour also? thanks 
already got my tickets for Vienna and Budapest )


bulb said:


> We have tried multiple FRFR rigs in the past and just prefer the sound of guitar cabs. We will have cab sim going to the PA, but split out to a poweramp/zilla 2x12 before the cab sim block. The stage sound will be awesome with this rig.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

^ The rigs definitely sounded sweet right up front against the stage. Those Zilla 2x12s weren't mic-ed, just for monitoring and stage sound, and they PUMPED! \m/


----------



## theo

Apparently this is getting mastered?


----------



## Oreo-Tan

...Two days and they arrive here. SO FRIGGING HYPED \m/


----------



## bouVIP

omg omg omg


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'm addicted to Rig Rundown's.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Marks new PRS unffff. Private Stock, 25 1/2" scale, 20" board, jumbo frets!


----------



## Zalbu

I love the contrast between Misha who's the biggest goofball on the planet and Nolly who's the poster boy for professionalism 

And honestly, I'm still confused by how their entire rig works. I can't imagine how the "Les Paul into a Marshall stack only" people who aren't into this music must feel. 

That t-shirt tho


----------



## Khoi

I like the Rig Rundowns, but I don't like how they don't show what it sounds like


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That rig rundown was awesome. These guys have scaling down their rigs to a science.


----------



## crg123

So how about that little drop about a song in LOW Drop C# on juggernaut haha. From the way Nolly was talking it sounds like the bass will be an octave lower than that lol. Crazy.

Also did anyone else notice that the interviewer and misha swapped one shoe during his segment haha.



Khoi said:


> I like the Rig Rundowns, but I don't like how they don't show what it sounds like



Also this


----------



## Alice AKW

crg123 said:


> So how about that little drop about a song in LOW Drop C# on juggernaut haha. From the way Nolly was talking it sounds like the bass will be an octave lower than that lol. Crazy.
> 
> Also did anyone else notice that the interviewer and misha swapped one shoe during his segment haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Also this



Periphery III: This Time It's The Brown Note


----------



## Maggai

This made me really want to get a 2x12 to use mainly for stage sound for myself, and for those in the front row. My band doesn't have in ears yet, and there are so many terrible monitors at some stages. Getting the guitar sound from a cab as well as the monitors would be sweet. It's nice not having to drag guitar cabs along though...


----------



## wankerness

Alice AKW said:


> Periphery III: This Time It's The Brown Note



Yeah. What's even the point at that frequency? No one would be able to tell what note it was apart from the overtones, might as well just play in the same octave as guitar instead of having to construct a bass with a 5 foot neck and get a bunch of new equipment that's capable of outputting that noise.


----------



## wakjob

The show in Syracuse last night was great. They sound very good live... I was surprised.


----------



## xCaptainx

Maggai said:


> This made me really want to get a 2x12 to use mainly for stage sound for myself, and for those in the front row. My band doesn't have in ears yet, and there are so many terrible monitors at some stages. Getting the guitar sound from a cab as well as the monitors would be sweet. It's nice not having to drag guitar cabs along though...



I've actually started doing this myself. I used to be full DI with axe fx 2 and crazy quiet stage. I'm now using Laney Ironheart Studio with 2x12 on stage and using the DI out so the soundguy has the option to blend mic+ DI, or do whatever he wants. 

Still get the ease of setup use, no dramas if I don't bring the 2x12 on the road and now I have a full stage sound that front row can hear too. Mean!


----------



## Veldar

wankerness said:


> Yeah. What's even the point at that frequency? No one would be able to tell what note it was apart from the overtones, might as well just play in the same octave as guitar instead of having to construct a bass with a 5 foot neck and get a bunch of new equipment that's capable of outputting that noise.



I think it'll be interesting, I don't particular like the sound of a bass below A (as in the 5 string B down a step) but that's subjective.


----------



## MerlinTKD

So I sprang for the Bandhappy clinic for the Winston-Salem show, and man was it worth it! Sitting on stage with 20-30 people and Periphery, just chatting about... well, whatever! They gave recording tips, talked about Jake's unnatural love for Pantera... the only topic out of bounds was the new album, questions about which just got a friendly "we can't talk about it" answer. Even got hair tips from Sponce ("I haven't done anything to it, I just got up this way, it's awful!") Also, one of the few metal events I've been to where the female attendance was this high (maybe 10%?).

Nolly, by the way, is a super nice guy, very professional but open and friendly at the same time. A couple of us had questions at the end about his new Dingwall, so he walked us over to show them all off. Went through each one's specs one at a time, even the details of pickup control options (ending with "but I just leave it here, with everything on at once" ). Also mentioned his custom D'addario strings, topping out at a .185 


This show itself wasn't as good for me (had some issues with guys old enough to know better trying to kung-fu dance in the middle of the crowd, ending with me getting kicked in the head twice and no sign of venue staff all night), but the guys were flawless and amazing, as usual!

As mentioned above, the sound was actually best nearer the stage, close enough the venue's mains weren't direct on you - loud enough to feel in your toes, not so loud you ended up bleeding


----------



## tomsargent

MerlinTKD said:


> This show itself wasn't as good for me (had some issues with guys old enough to know better trying to kung-fu dance in the middle of the crowd, ending with me getting kicked in the head twice and no sign of venue staff all night), but the guys were flawless and amazing, as usual!



I struggle with this as well. I know there is a well established history and tradition of 'some sort of moshing' in 'some sorts of metal shows'. But, isn't it the worst when you're trying to watch some awesome two-handed tapping riff and you get clocked in the back of the head by some dude who gives less shits about what's going on the stage? I saw Scale the Summit last winter. When they busted out 'Atlas Novus' I was completely enjoying the show until some sweaty dude round-housed me from behind. Really killed the moment.

Anyways, back to Periphery. I'm so bummed I'm not going to see them this tour! I keep coming back to this thread to see if you guys have posted any live vids.


----------



## Xaios

tomsargent said:


> I struggle with this as well. I know there is a well established history and tradition of 'some sort of moshing' in 'some sorts of metal shows'. But, isn't it the worst when you're trying to watch some awesome two-handed tapping riff and you get clocked in the back of the head by some dude who gives less shits about what's going on the stage? I saw Scale the Summit last winter. When they busted out 'Atlas Novus' I was completely enjoying the show until some sweaty dude round-housed me from behind. Really killed the moment.



Moshing is one thing, but what you guys are describing is Slam Dancing, or at least the modern version of it. Not a fan of it myself.


----------



## theo

Also known as "Hate Moshing".


----------



## MerlinTKD

Xaios said:


> Moshing is one thing, but what you guys are describing is Slam Dancing, or at least the modern version of it. Not a fan of it myself.



Slam dancing I could deal with, no problem, if you mean the punk-style slamming into each other... hell, at Sevendust shows I've been in the middle of it, knocked down and picked up, knocked others down and picked them up... you come away sore, like a good workout, maybe accidents happen, but it's all in good fun. This crap was wild flailing of fists and booted feet, with the obvious intention of taking up as much space as possible... then moving that into where people are. Pointless, as far as I could tell, except to hurt someone.

Anyway, sorry for the derail... I may not go back to the venue, but the show (and the guys) were phenomenal!


----------



## Cynic

c u pussies in tha pit


----------



## squibble94

If anyone got footage of the new song played tonight, please share!


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I have footage trying to get it uploaded


----------



## whatupitsjoe

posted this on accident,
pls delete


----------



## whatupitsjoe




----------



## squibble94

whatupitsjoe said:


>




Thanks a bunch! Excellent quality as well.


Edit: Sludgy AF. I was expecting something a little more upbeat, but this is pretty sweet. I can dig it.


----------



## Alice AKW

whatupitsjoe said:


>




Periphery has a case of the heavies again.


----------



## Dayviewer

Loving it! Very happy with the direction this song takes
Sounds a bit like a slower and heavier 'Eden' (Tesseract) to me as well


----------



## jwade

That end jam! Oh dang. Didn't dig the vocals one bit until Spencer started yelling, but the music was badass.


----------



## isispelican

super groovy and vibey!


----------



## whatupitsjoe

it took a second to adjust to the sound, but about halfway through I caught the vibe. When the heavier part came in during the end, the band seemed to have complete control over the crowd, lots of underlying tension and energy being released.

it was truly amazing, and I can't wait for january


----------



## btbamthewell

trying so hard not to listen to it!

Think I'm going to try and go into this album completely blind.


----------



## JEngelking

I dig it, I'm so stoked for this album.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

whatupitsjoe said:


>



Well...that was unexpected... 
Wish we would've gotten that shit here in NC!



theo said:


> Also known as "Hate Moshing".


Also known as "hardcore dancing" or "crowd-killing".


----------



## fps

That is a seriously emo song. Screaming occasionally doesn't change that. Still, on the 10th anniversary of the release of I, it's nice to hear those Meshuggah hanging cleans.


----------



## hypotc




----------



## Richie666

I LOVE the direction their music is heading. The pace is so deliberate and controlled. Very atmospheric. Unfortunately I really wasn't diggin the clean vocals...at all.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Love that heavy grooving. Totally wish I could see these guys live again so I could witness them playing Masamune live, it's easily one of my favorite tracks off of II.


----------



## Cynic

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Also known as "hardcore dancing" or "crowd-killing".



crowd-killing is not the same thing.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Cynic said:


> c u pussies in tha pit


----------



## bulb

fps said:


> That is a seriously emo song. Screaming occasionally doesn't change that. Still, on the 10th anniversary of the release of I, it's nice to hear those Meshuggah hanging cleans.



We all slit our wrists for inspiration whilst writing juggernaut.


----------



## jjfiegel

The show was really good last night. For someone who sounded sick, Spencer sounded great. Probably the best version of Zyglrox I've seen. It was really cool to hear Scarlet and Masamune instrumentally too.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Awesome show last night! It's too bad Spencer was too sick to do the last 2, but I'm glad he made it through most of the set. When do we get to see about that new Jackson you were playing?


----------



## Zalbu

GOOD BUDDY ELLIOT


----------



## bulb

Here is drum cam footage of Matt playing Zyglrox from one of the shows.


----------



## Taylord

I think they deleted Blub's Soundclick? Kind of a bummer.


----------



## crg123

Zalbu said:


> GOOD BUDDY ELLIOT




Damn @2:00 Spencers voice has gotten so amazing over the years. The aggression in those distorted vocals just make that part so much better as it goes into the powerful cleans.

I'm so excited for the new album


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

whatupitsjoe said:


>




They jammed this tune totally ad hoc at the pre-show-sit-down-indian-style-and-smell-each-other-love-lesson, which was an excellent idea for a "meet and greet". Great Q&A session. I think the Winston-Salem group was really thankful to see this rehearsed and obliged the no recording requests. Definitely the same tune and awesome to see a good clip of them playing it live.


----------



## Jonathan20022

crg123 said:


> Damn @2:00 Spencers voice has gotten so amazing over the years. The aggression in those distorted vocals just make that part so much better as it goes into the powerful cleans.
> 
> I'm so excited for the new album



Not to take away from the compliment to Spencer, but Elliot is also there with him so it does sound badass. He did the ending of the Walk with them a couple of times and it sounded massive.


----------



## Vigaren

Taylord said:


> I think they deleted Blub's Soundclick? Kind of a bummer.



HORRIBLE if true


----------



## isispelican

there are still rars and torrents with all his old demos


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Halo plus Misha:

https://soundcloud.com/343ndustries/3-breakingthecovenant/s-TKWMB


----------



## toiletstand

Taylord said:


> I think they deleted Blub's Soundclick? Kind of a bummer.



http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=147108&songID=1743805&showPlayer=true 

EDIT: its fixed!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

TheShreddinHand said:


> Halo plus Misha:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/343ndustries/3-breakingthecovenant/s-TKWMB



Holy shit, do I want this remastered soundtrack.


----------



## isispelican

markides at work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW07P1HTVJc


----------



## toiletstand

so cool


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody know of any good tab for Haunted Shores - Sentient Glow? The one I have is full of errors and Marks lesson on Guitar Messenger doesn't show the entire song.


----------



## kamello

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody know of any good tab for Haunted Shores - Sentient Glow? The one I have is full of errors and Marks lesson on Guitar Messenger doesn't show the entire song.



use the one in guitar messenger as a guide to correct the tabs in UG, and just adapt the rest to your liking man, atleast the notes are right in those tabs during the second and third riffs


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152849551659533

NEW HAUNTED SHORES, MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I see they've been listening to appropriate amounts of black metal, lately.

And my body is also totally ready for this.


----------



## Xaios

Slunk Dragon said:


> I see they've been listening to appropriate amounts of black metal, lately.
> 
> And my body is also totally ready for this.



Mrak is a well documented Emperor fan, so this doesn't really come as a surprise. But the black metal faces killed me.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

When are they gonna leave Sastry alone 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204479067633300&set=p.10204479067633300&type=1


----------



## gordonbombay

So what's going down tomorrow? Anyone have any guesses?


----------



## Augmatted

My guess is release date reveal for Juggernaut


----------



## Alice AKW

Well if they said it's slated for about January, then we're only a couple months out. If that release date holds, it wouldn't surprise me if they dropped a single.


----------



## isispelican

Let's hope it's new music!


----------



## RoRo56

2 albums! Juggernaut Alpha and Omega from Matt Halpern's Instagram


----------



## crg123

Interesting! I wonder how long each one will be/ if they have different moods or themes. I can't find it on his instagram can you send a link?


----------



## RoRo56

They're touring in January with Nothing More, Wovenwar and Thank You Scientist.


----------



## lewstherin006

Im soooo happy they are coming back to NOLA! Bought tickets and was sick and couldn't go last time. The bands they are touring with are awesome too!


----------



## Sebski

When they say Juggernaut is going to be released in January, do they mean both Alpha and Omega?

Absolutely buzzing to find out there's two albums worth of music coming out though, especially because we haven't heard much of what any of it sounds like. No idea what to expect.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I just remember seeing a track listing of 16 songs or something being hinted at. Going to be immense if that's just on a single album.


----------



## brutalwizard

Periphery Announce Dual Album Release Date and Tour - Hard Rock & Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com

Hope they fill the stretch between
January 28 Seattle, WA El Corazon and January 31 Denver, CO Summit Music Hall
with at least a salt lake date. 

Just noticed Nick storch moved from Icm to the artist group and books for periphery. Just realized Ash avildsen's pantheon agency seems to dissolved and he is listed at working at the agency group. Wonder where most of the other agents ended up.


----------



## kamello

double album?

deyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum

https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryB...16/10152882499463217/?type=1&relevant_count=1


edit: ninjae'd for a few seconds


----------



## CloudAC

Two Albums, so god damn stoked for this, Mark said on Twitter one album is more traditional P and the second is much proggier! Awesome.


----------



## JEngelking

Hooooooly shit I'm so excited now. I was already excited about the album, now I find out it's a double album, and they're touring through Chicago with bands I really enjoy. (I'm not familiar with Wovenwar, but I LOVE Nothing More and really enjoy Thank You Scientist.) So hyped.


----------



## Jake

JEngelking said:


> Hooooooly shit I'm so excited now. I was already excited about the album, now I find out it's a double album, and they're touring through Chicago with bands I really enjoy. (I'm not familiar with Wovenwar, but I LOVE Nothing More and really enjoy Thank You Scientist.) So hyped.


Wovenwar is 

Really wish I could make it out to one of those shows as I love all the bands


----------



## AuroraTide

When/where are preorders happening?


----------



## Khoi

I don't even need to say how amped I am for this.


----------



## bulb

AuroraTide said:


> When/where are preorders happening?



sroon


----------



## jjfiegel

bulb said:


> sroon


----------



## Joose

Double album AND coming to Charlotte right before I probably move? That's some pretty spectacular news right there. I can go to bed at peace now.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

IIRC, it was originally meant to be a double album, but then they went on the Dream Theater tour and thought they might have to sacrifice some material. Glad to hear that's not the case.


----------



## Khoi

Apparently release date is Jan 27th!

PERIPHERY to Release "Juggernaut: Alpha" and "Juggernaut: Omega" on January 27th - Prog Sphere


----------



## Scrubface05

Seeing the Jan 17th show in Houston, moving to Denver, seeing the show on the 31st lol.
Win!
Extremely excited to hear both albums front to back, methinks it'll be epic.


----------



## tomsargent

Scrubface05 said:


> Seeing the Jan 17th show in Houston, moving to Denver, seeing the show on the 31st lol.
> Win!
> Extremely excited to hear both albums front to back, methinks it'll be epic.



Lucky dog!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I hope I can see them next year. I was going to see them when they came through to Lansing on the last tour, but I'm so damn low on money I couldn't afford to see them then.

Totally stoked to hear two new albums of Periphery music, though!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Waiting for preorders! Ahhhh


----------



## MerlinTKD

Joose said:


> Double album AND coming to Charlotte right before I probably move? That's some pretty spectacular news right there. I can go to bed at peace now.



You in CLT Joose? My and my girlfriend are trying to decide between the opening Cat's Cradle show and the Filmore date...


----------



## Joose

MerlinTKD said:


> You in CLT Joose? My and my girlfriend are trying to decide between the opening Cat's Cradle show and the Filmore date...



Yessir, for now at least. Fillmore is a pretty nice venue from what I've heard.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Joose said:


> Yessir, for now at least. Fillmore is a pretty nice venue from what I've heard.



It's great! Super organized and efficient, clean, good lines of sight pretty much everywhere in the room, sound system is top notch (never needed earplugs, even with BTBAM, Devin Townsend, Deftones)... my girlfriend calls in "the Starbucks of live venues"! 

Probably hit that one... the new Cat's Cradle is basically a concrete box, but more importantly, I work til 6 that day and wouldn't make it on time!  So most likely Charlotte for us!


----------



## Joose

MerlinTKD said:


> It's great! Super organized and efficient, clean, good lines of sight pretty much everywhere in the room, sound system is top notch (never needed earplugs, even with BTBAM, Devin Townsend, Deftones)... my girlfriend calls in "the Starbucks of live venues"!
> 
> Probably hit that one... the new Cat's Cradle is basically a concrete box, but more importantly, I work til 6 that day and wouldn't make it on time!  So most likely Charlotte for us!



Sounds like the perfect venue for a band as flawless as Periphery then!

Oh, January... you're too far away.


----------



## Xplozive

So excited for the new albums. Find it strange theyre releasing two albums rather than a double album.

On the other hand im from sydney and ill actually be in the usa on holiday so im going to catch periphery in newcyork. So excited. Going to be the 6th time ill see them live..might even catch them in abq if the dates match up for when im there..cannot wait!!

Forcthe new yorkians..if thats the correct term how is the irving plaza for a venue?


----------



## bulb

Xplozive said:


> So excited for the new albums. Find it strange theyre releasing two albums rather than a double album.
> 
> On the other hand im from sydney and ill actually be in the usa on holiday so im going to catch periphery in newcyork. So excited. Going to be the 6th time ill see them live..might even catch them in abq if the dates match up for when im there..cannot wait!!
> 
> Forcthe new yorkians..if thats the correct term how is the irving plaza for a venue?



We wanted to have two discs but not force people getting physical copies to get both at once if they didn't want to. Also with it being a long album we wanted people to digest it properly and felt that if it was part of a double album the second half might have less importance than the first. Finally being able to have separate artwork for each half and not having to do one of those bulky double disc cases (which brick and mortar stores are not big fans of stocking) or one of those flimsy slim double cases was much more enticing to us.


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> We wanted to have two discs but not force people getting physical copies to get both at once if they didn't want to. Also with it being a long album we wanted people to digest it properly and felt that if it was part of a double album the second half might have less importance than the first. Finally being able to have separate artwork for each half and not having to do one of those bulky double disc cases (which brick and mortar stores are not big fans of stocking) or one of those flimsy slim double cases was much more enticing to us.



Pre-orders are going to be for both discs though, correct? I'm curious to see how you've worked all that out with all the various artwork and all that typically goes along with pre-orders.


----------



## jjfiegel

JosephAOI said:


> Pre-orders are going to be for both discs though, correct? I'm curious to see how you've worked all that out with all the various artwork and all that typically goes along with pre-orders.



I think they said there would be preorders for each album, and preorders for both together.


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> Pre-orders are going to be for both discs though, correct? I'm curious to see how you've worked all that out with all the various artwork and all that typically goes along with pre-orders.



Personally I think preorders might make more sense as a bundle since those cater to the more loyal fanbase and those people will likely want both albums, but keeping it separate after release will be good for casual fans. Ultimately we will figure it out with our management and label.


----------



## Xplozive

bulb said:


> We wanted to have two discs but not force people getting physical copies to get both at once if they didn't want to. Also with it being a long album we wanted people to digest it properly and felt that if it was part of a double album the second half might have less importance than the first. Finally being able to have separate artwork for each half and not having to do one of those bulky double disc cases (which brick and mortar stores are not big fans of stocking) or one of those flimsy slim double cases was much more enticing to us.


Makes sense

Cant wait to here some all new materials


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Xplozive said:


> Makes sense
> 
> Cant wait to here some all new materials



Every time new Periphery comes out, someone comes in and makes that joke.


----------



## Dayviewer

Speaking of all new materials, here some better sneekpeaks of Misha's contributions to Halo 2 Anniversary at 17:00 and on:



By the way Misha/any of the guys, did this make it onto Juggernaut?  :


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dayviewer said:


> Speaking of all new materials, here some better sneekpeaks of Misha's contributions to Halo 2 Anniversary at 17:00 and on:
> 
> 
> By the way Misha/any of the guys, did this make it onto Juggernaut?  :




Sadly no, I think someone asked him that before. I'm sure what did make it on will be even better though


----------



## Thorerges

I am really curious as to what the new periphery vocals will sound like. i am hoping less of the emo type shit.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Thorerges said:


> I am really curious as to what the new periphery vocals will sound like. i am hoping less of the emo type shit.



I'm hoping more of the emo type shit.


----------



## Dayviewer

I am hoping for you know, whatever the .... Spencer thinks will fit and knocking that out of the damn park


----------



## JEngelking

Dayviewer said:


> I am hoping for you know, whatever the .... Spencer thinks will fit and knocking that out of the damn park



Agreed with this. If this is anything to go off as to how the vocals will sound on Juggernaut, I'll be very pleased. Granted, I not very picky when it comes to things like that and I like everything that Periphery has released, but still.


----------



## jjfiegel

I'm hoping they just release an instrumental album. hey misha what are the chances that we get an instrumental version?





>>
<<


----------



## leonardo7

bulb said:


> We wanted to have two discs but not force people getting physical copies to get both at once if they didn't want to. Also with it being a long album we wanted people to digest it properly and felt that if it was part of a double album the second half might have less importance than the first. Finally being able to have separate artwork for each half and not having to do one of those bulky double disc cases (which brick and mortar stores are not big fans of stocking) or one of those flimsy slim double cases was much more enticing to us.



All of the above does make sense. Personally Id prefer to buy two separate albums, even if I have to pay for two albums I just like it better that way. And its smart to just release em at the same time rather than like 6-12 months apart because then some people would think the latter release is the new direction your headed when that wouldn't be true because they were both done at the same time. Im assuming the songs are separated in a way that distinguishes one album from the other


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> I'm hoping they just release an instrumental album. hey misha what are the chances that we get an instrumental version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> <<



We aren't releasing an instrumental, what you get is what you get! Enjoy!


----------



## bulb

leonardo7 said:


> All of the above does make sense. Personally Id prefer to buy two separate albums, even if I have to pay for two albums I just like it better that way. And its smart to just release em at the same time rather than like 6-12 months apart because then some people would think the latter release is the new direction your headed when that wouldn't be true because they were both done at the same time. *Im assuming the songs are separated in a way that distinguishes one album from the other*



The songs actually ended up being separated in the way they are just because of what happens in the story, rather than sprinkling styles of music throughout the album. We wanted everything to come out at the same time because it's all the same story. We just didn't want certain parts to get less attention because of the amount of material, so this seems like the best solution!


----------



## JustMac

Will there be any sneak-peeks to tide us over until January?


----------



## Joose

So.... pre-orders come with 2 shirts then, right?


----------



## jjfiegel

bulb said:


> We aren't releasing an instrumental, what you get is what you get! Enjoy!



yeah but i want a version without spencer's crappy voxals

I'm making a crappy joke I'm sorry I love Spencer


----------



## Ralyks

Wasn't Spencer doing some Sikth-type stuff with his vocals in some low quality clip they released a while back?

Either way, considering his improvements from the first album to This Time It's Personal, I'm excited to hear how even further along Sponce has come


----------



## jjfiegel

When I saw them on the Escape the Studio Tour Spencer was sick, and that was the best I have ever heard him. So there's that.


----------



## bulb

JustMac said:


> Will there be any sneak-peeks to tide us over until January?



Yup, you will get a sneak peek of a song in less than two weeks and you might hear a tiny snippet from another song with a promo video that should be going up sometime this week!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

The tracks on Halo 2 Anniversary are awesome. I ended up just standing still after clearing an area and listening to the jams. Bad ass. Vai's stuff was sexy too.


----------



## wannabguitarist

bulb said:


> We aren't releasing an instrumental, what you get is what you get! Enjoy!



Do you ever get tired of answering this question?


----------



## Opion

When you consider the fact that Misha/Periphery rose to fame thanks to his rad instrumental songs he would upload to soundclick/soundcloud, I'm sure he realizes that he's probably always gonna be associated with that. Although he definitely knows how to make an instrumental song that sounds like there's an underlying vocal line, that's for sure. But I'm sure he's stoked that he's at a point where he doesn't feel any pressure to make *only* instrumental music to be relevant.


----------



## bulb

wannabguitarist said:


> Do you ever get tired of answering this question?



It's annoying to have to constantly answer but satisfying to constantly say no haha


----------



## JustMac

Ralyks said:


> Wasn't Spencer doing some Sikth-type stuff with his vocals in some low quality clip they released a while back?


Wow, do you have any links to that? Mikee Goodman is my favourite vocalist...probably ever. But I can't imagine Spencer doing such a wacky, out-there style vocals.


----------



## coreysMonster

Ralyks said:


> Either way, considering his improvements from the first album to This Time It's Personal, I'm excited to hear how even further along Sponce has come


This, so much this. Spence just gets legions better every single time I see them live.


----------



## SDM305

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glknjKkpQtQ

don't know how to embed, periphery new teaser in it!


----------



## isispelican

yes


----------



## Aceshighhhh

Does anyone know if Ermin mastered both albums?


----------



## bulb

Aceshighhhh said:


> Does anyone know if Ermin mastered both albums?



I know!


----------



## Aceshighhhh

bulb said:


> I know!



u tease


----------



## Dayviewer

SDM305 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glknjKkpQtQ
> 
> don't know how to embed, periphery new teaser in it!



Oh my, yes   sounds massive
Thats the last thing I'll listen to though, I want the rest to be fresh when both discs are in my hands


----------



## Dayviewer

Well then:













> We are excited to reveal the album artwork and track listing for Juggernaut: Alpha and Juggernaut: Omega! Both will be available January 27th via Sumerian Records!
> 
> Juggernaut: Alpha
> A Black Minute (4:16)
> MK Ultra (2:50)
> Heavy Heart (4:22)
> The Event (1:45)
> The Scourge (5:36)
> Alpha (5:31)
> 22 Faces (3:52)
> Rainbow Gravity (4:39)
> Four Lights (2:18)
> Psychosphere (6:16)
> 
> Juggernaut:Omega
> Reprise (1:25)
> The Bad Thing (5:54)
> Priestess (5:04)
> Graveless (3:56)
> Hell Below (3:43)
> Omega (11:44)
> Stranger Things (7:35)


----------



## bulb

Here you go:












WASHINGTON, Nov. 17, 2014  Periphery have unveiled the artwork and track listing for their forthcoming albums, Juggernaut: Alpha and Juggernaut: Omega, both available on Jan. 27 via Sumerian Records.

The album artwork reflects the story behind the Juggernaut releases, a tale of birth and re-birth with the first album (Alpha) sharing the origins of the main character and the second offering (Omega) sharing the gut-wrenching twists and turns the tale takes. Each release is housed an outer, die cut o-card with the bands signature P and three dot logo, which, once removed features a booklet cover from graphic novelist Justin Randall. Each album includes a 12-page booklet with numerous illustrations that add a visual layer to the conceptual albums. Track listings for the Juggernaut albums are:

Juggernaut: Alpha Juggernaut:Omega
A Black Minute (4:16) Reprise (1:25)
MK Ultra (2:50) The Bad Thing (5:54)
Heavy Heart (4:22) Priestess (5:04)
The Event (1:45) Graveless (3:56)
The Scourge (5:36) Hell Below (3:43)
Alpha (5:31) Omega (11:44)
22 Faces (3:52) Stranger Things (7:35)
Rainbow Gravity (4:39)
Four Lights (2:18)
Psychosphere (6:16) 

Periphery previously announced a five-week North American tour, kicking off on Jan. 10 at Cats Cradle in Carrboro, N.C. A video teaser for the tour, which includes openers for the upcoming tour are Nothing More, Wovenwar and Thank You Scientist, is available here: Periphery - Juggernaut Tour - YouTube. Tickets are on-sale now with VIP packages available via Soundrink.com.

Confirmed dates are as follows:
January 10 Carrboro, NC Cats Cradle
January 11 Charlotte, NC The Fillmore
January 12 Atlanta, GA Masquerade
January 13 Tampa, FL Orpheum
January 14 Ft. Lauderdale, FL Revolution Live
January 16 New Orleans, LA House of Blues
January 17 Houston, TX House of Blues
January 18 Dallas, TX House of Blues
January 20 Albuquerque, NM Sunshine Theatre
January 21 Phoenix, AZ Club Red
January 22 Los Angeles, CA House of Blues
January 23 Anaheim, CA Yost Theater
January 26 San Francisco, CA The Fillmore
January 27 Portland, OR Hawthorne Theater
January 28 Seattle, WA El Corazon
January 31 Denver, CO Summit Music Hall

February 2 Minneapolis, MN Varsity Theater
February 3 Chicago, IL House of Blues
February 4 Detroit, MI St. Andrews Hall
February 6 Toronto, ON Opera House
February 7 Montreal, QC Corona Theatre
February 8 Albany, NY Upstate Concert Hall
February 9 Rochester, NY Water Street Music Hall
February 11 Boston, MA Paradise Rock Club
February 12 New York, NY Irving Plaza
February 13 Silver Spring, MD The Fillmore
February 14 Philadelphia, PA District N9ne


----------



## Zalbu

Holy crap, those album covers are amazing. Who did the artwork?


----------



## HighGain510

Final date of the tour is in Philly on a *SATURDAY* for once?! Looks like I'm going back home that weekend!!!  Excited for the double album deal too, I'll be buying a copy of both!


----------



## andyjanson

Aww yes, I love it when bands fully invest in the overall experience of an album like this. The concept and artwork/booklet thing adds an extra dimension that's so often missing with digital formats and the disposable attitude towards music these days. I hope this release gets the support it deserves for that alone. Beyond excited


----------



## Jake

HighGain510 said:


> Final date of the tour is in Philly on a *SATURDAY* for once?! Looks like I'm going back home that weekend!!!  Excited for the double album deal too, I'll be buying a copy of both!


My god I might be able to make it for once....

I've missed Periphery the last 3 times they've come around here due to school


----------



## kamello

Jake said:


> My god I might be able to make it for once....
> 
> I've missed Periphery the last 3 times they've come around here due to school



3 times?! damn 

the few times I wanted to see some band or artist and I had school my parents where comprehensive enough to let me go, considering how just a few bands I like had come here 

#ThirdWorldThings I guess 


anyways, colour me excited for the album, it's awesome to see all the care that is going for the visual representation


----------



## Jake

It just seems every time they've been in or around my hometown I'm stuck 2 hours away at college with no car in the middle of the mountains 

sucks haha


----------



## HighGain510

Jake said:


> My god I might be able to make it for once....
> 
> I've missed Periphery the last 3 times they've come around here due to school



I hear you dude, the last few times they were in Philly, DC or Baltimore I was either sick as a dog, out of town or had to work late so I couldn't make the shows. No reason to miss this one!


----------



## bhakan

HighGain510 said:


> Final date of the tour is in Philly on a *SATURDAY* for once?! Looks like I'm going back home that weekend!!!  Excited for the double album deal too, I'll be buying a copy of both!


YES. I need to go to this.


----------



## theo

Americans complain about missing periphery gig... Try living in Australia.


----------



## kamello

theo said:


> Americans complain about missing periphery gig... Try living in Australia.




Australians complaining about Americans complaining about missing a periphery gig  ... , still though, I believe Periph already went to Australia two or three times right? 

the most we got here was a clinic done by Tosin where he packed full a medium-size theater (around 800 people, only for a clinic, promoted ONLY by a music store)

*now, eagerly awaiting for a South African to say me how their situation is even worse  *


----------



## Zalbu

Greenland gig next?


----------



## theo

I was about to chime in with Antarctica, but then I remembered that Metallica played there.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Me waiting for the preorders


----------



## Xplozive

kamello said:


> Australians complaining about Americans complaining about missing a periphery gig  ... , still though, I believe Periph already went to Australia two or three times right?
> 
> the most we got here was a clinic done by Tosin where he packed full a medium-size theater (around 800 people, only for a clinic, promoted ONLY by a music store)
> 
> *now, eagerly awaiting for a South African to say me how their situation is even worse  *


Yea they have been here four seperate times. Once as openers for dillinger, 2nd time headlining with tesseract as support, 3rd sounwave festival and 4th headlining with aal as support...us aussies dont have it so bad at all!


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VURtvVKyGU

NEW PERIPHERY SONG, FULL SPEED AHEAD


----------



## Pweaks

New song! Sounds great!!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

This new song is certainly very different. It definitely seems like a section from a concept album.


----------



## bulb

It's definitely a pretty different song by Periphery standards, we thought it would be fun to start with something like that this time around. Give it a few listens as it definitely is a grower haha.


----------



## Alice AKW

bulb said:


> It's definitely a pretty different song by Periphery standards, we thought it would be fun to start with something like that this time around. Give it a few listens as it definitely is a grower haha.



The production is phenomenal, and the section leading up to and from 2:30, dat tension <3


----------



## Fat-Elf

GiveUpGuitar said:


> This new song is certainly very different. It definitely seems like a section from a concept album.



Yeah and that's why this is the only song I'm going to listen before the full album because maybe then it is easier to appreciate. Kinda odd song to pick as the first taste of the new album(s). I mean if I would have heard something like Erised as the first song from the second album instead of Make Total Destroy then my conception of the album would've been completely different.

I just hope there will be still plenty of fast, heavy stuff on this album. It's not fun to do and listen the same album over and over again but sometimes too much progression can have a negative effect. Just my


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

HighGain510 said:


> Final date of the tour is in Philly on a *SATURDAY* for once?! Looks like I'm going back home that weekend!!!  Excited for the double album deal too, I'll be buying a copy of both!





Jake said:


> My god I might be able to make it for once....
> 
> I've missed Periphery the last 3 times they've come around here due to school




I live about 45 minuets from Philly. Super-ss.org-periphery-show meetup?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Spencer's vocals are awesome as always. Its a very different direction from Periphery II.


----------



## JoeyBTL

It sounds great. It makes me even more excited for the album(s). It's great on its own but you can definitely tell it's a part of something bigger. Very cinematic which I can tell already it fits the vibe of telling a story throughout the music.


----------



## Sebski

Really glad to see this kind of direction taken. I'm hoping there will be more like this across the two albums.

Top effort from Spencer as well.

Is anyone else finding the mix a bit funny at times? I think it's the crashes that sound a bit drowned out, especially noticeable in the section starting 1:00 in.


----------



## schwiz

How ....ing rad is it that the man himself comes on here to answer all of our annoying questions? Super ....ing rad.

<3 Periphery


----------



## avinu

Noice song structure


----------



## shpence

I want to pre-order the albums but I haven't had much luck with those types of vendors and timeliness. I'll go to Best Buy that first week. Digging the new song.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Sebski said:


> Is anyone else finding the mix a bit funny at times? I think it's the crashes that sound a bit drowned out, especially noticeable in the section starting 1:00 in.



That's always been the case with Periphery. The only bad thing about them.

In other news, I just had to tab the easy parts:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/joom8exnr0n9y4s/Periphery - The Scourge.gp5?dl=0


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I dig it. Pre-ordered the vinyl because I've started collecting weird colored vinyl lately. Excited to give the whole album a listen. Not too far off it would seem.


----------



## Taylord

Yeah, great song writing! Takes genius to come up with good simple songs. Mix is an awesome change too.


----------



## jwade

That song STOMPS. God damn.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Pretty cool. I like the more straight forward approach in that teaser song but that is just me.


----------



## mikah912

I love the vocals and the vast majority of the song structure. Very refreshing! The first 90 seconds (well, everything from the moment the band kicks into to 1:30, at least) reminds me of The Human Abstract's last record.

Almost slightly neo-classical. My only knock is that it doesn't seem to go anywhere after about 3 minutes, but I'd like to hear it in the context of the album.


----------



## Joose

Oh wow, that was a hell of a song. Very obviously a part of a concept album and I love it. Very interested to hear where it fits in amongst whatever the other songs sound like.

Absolutely loving Spencer's vocals. And the bass is so audible, yes! There were a couple of moments that I felt like Poison The Well would be proud, and that's a big compliment.


----------



## theo

Can't wait to hear this in context!


----------



## DLG

sounds like djent coheed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DLG said:


> sounds like djent coheed



As someone that loves Periphery and C&C...
I approve.


----------



## Alice AKW

What's really striking me about this is it flows so well, it hardly feels like a 4 minute song at all.


----------



## Joose

Alice AKW said:


> What's really striking me about this is it flows so well, it hardly feels like a 4 minute song at all.



This. It feels like 2 minutes. The structure and execution is flawless.


----------



## Dayviewer

Any place for Europe to pre-order yet? those are still coming right?


----------



## p0ke

Dayviewer said:


> Any place for Europe to pre-order yet? those are still coming right?



Yeah, I wanna preorder too! If the digipack(s?) look anywhere as nice as P2 I need 'em. The new song sounds awesome by the way 

Edit: Just checked out the US preorders, and damnit! I want this shirt, looks f-in awesome! Looks like all the different merch-places have different designs, which are all pretty nice but I like this one most. These will be coming to Europe too, right? I'd order it from the US straight away, but then I'd have to wait longer + last time I ordered (must've been the P2+t-shirt bundle ... ?) it was a huge mess with all the import taxes etc. so I'm just not doing it again


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Europe pre-orders plz, Impericon?
Don't want to pay customs if I preorder from US really 
The clean mid section in "The Scourge" is amazing, I like it a lot. Definetely it's different from what Periphery songs are but I like it


----------



## xfilth

Yay for mellotron, songwriting, production!

Nay for Spencer's wannabe-RnB phrasings!


----------



## Cynic

i recommend that everyone stay away from merch connection for your pre-orders.


----------



## jjfiegel

Cynic said:


> i recommend that everyone stay away from merch connection for your pre-orders.



But they have the best shirt...


----------



## Joose

jjfiegel said:


> But they have the best shirt...



Yep. Damnit. My last 2 Merch Connection pre-orders got to me nearly a month late.


----------



## jjfiegel

Joose said:


> Yep. Damnit. My last 2 Merch Connection pre-orders got to me nearly a month late.



Shit. I have Tommy's Modern Noise preordered through them. I need it by Tuesday


----------



## Joose

jjfiegel said:


> Shit. I have Tommy's Modern Noise preordered through them. I need it by Tuesday



I've had plenty of pre-orders get to me on time, if not early, from MC; but they never seem to have their shit together with the bigger releases. Regardless, unless I decide I prefer a bundle from another site, I'll order from MC. If it doesn't get to me on time, I'll just go out and buy the albums and give them to someone else when my order shows up.

I gave my 2nd copy of PII to a homeless guy who had a stereo and was wearing a Dream Theater shirt, I think I posted that on here the day it happened.


----------



## Cynic

i have never had a pre-order get to me on time from merch connection. ordered from there three or four times, and the earliest that it came in was about a week after the album's release date. i know that the point of a pre-order is to guarantee that you get your copy, but it should be available to you from DAY ONE of its release just like it would be in stores, itunes, etc. for anyone else. (if not a day or two early imo)

anyway, i'm even more excited for juggernaut than i was for pII. can't wait to play it in my car.


----------



## AuroraTide

Surprised/glad that the vinyl is priced the way it is.. Sick of bands charging $40ish for them! (Yes I know they're pricey to print but shipping to Australia is never cheap on top of it!)


----------



## KaOaRoN

When Misha was streaming on twitch be basically did an interview for us lol. The next song will debut on Dec 4th, and will be off of Omega. A total of 5 tracks will be released before the album drops, none being considered a single. Catch Misha streaming TLOU, Destiny and more at Twitch , also, I asked Misha about a Signature Jackson, and he said it's in Jackson's hands, so tweet @JacksonGuitars #JacksonJuggernaut


----------



## Augmatted

KaOaRoN said:


> When Misha was streaming on twitch be basically did an interview for us lol. The next song will debut on Dec 4th, and will be off of Omega. A total of 5 tracks will be released before the album drops, none being considered a single. Catch Misha streaming TLOU, Destiny and more at Twitch , also, I asked Misha about a Signature Jackson, and he said it's in Jackson's hands, so tweet @JacksonGuitars #JacksonJuggernaut



That's awesome!!! I had no idea he was on twitch


----------



## Lorcan Ward

My last pre-order arrived 2 1/2 months after the album release, never again.


----------



## Dayviewer

KaOaRoN said:


> The next song will debut on Dec 4th


Gonna be a good birthday for me then


----------



## theo

Australian Pre-order bundles would be ace.


----------



## Alex C

"The Scourge" sounds amazing! Theatrical and "concepty" in a great way.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

The comments are whack...but the song was awesome! The temptation for the other FOUR songs is too much though. I don't have any self control when it comes to music, and I don't want to spoil the album


----------



## p0ke

Still no Europen pre-orders? Come on! I'll end up spending my money on something else unless these appear soon


----------



## isispelican

Instagram


----------



## bulb

For those of you outside of the UK/Europe:


----------



## asopala

bulb said:


> For those of you outside of the UK/Europe:




I definitely like seeing Matt's perspective on the album and how he recorded it. I really like the insight he gave into making the drum parts as compared to their programmed counterparts. I've always been a fan of your guys' methods of recording, always comes out sounding perfect, yet still human. See you in February in Chicago!


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah guys definitely don't do merch connection. Screw those guys. My Modern Noise preorder didn't ship until Wednesday. Or Tuesday. Doesn't matter it's a effing preorder. What's the point of preordering if I don't get it until a week after release date? Expected delivery was today. No update on the shipping. No idea when it's supposed to get here now. 

Last time I went through them it took two days after release to get my package. That didn't bother me as I was out of the country. But this? even with the holiday there is no excuse. Tread lightly guys. Avoid this awful company.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Did they change labels or something? I see that 'The Scourge' is on the Century Media Records channel and no longer on the Sumerian one


----------



## Draceius

thisismrfrenzy said:


> Did they change labels or something? I see that 'The Scourge' is on the Century Media Records channel and no longer on the Sumerian one



If I remember rightly they're signed to Century Media for European releases, or maybe everything but the US.


----------



## bulb

thisismrfrenzy said:


> Did they change labels or something? I see that 'The Scourge' is on the Century Media Records channel and no longer on the Sumerian one



The Sumerian one is still up and we are on CM in UK/Europe, Roadrunner in Australia, Distort in Canada and Triple Vision in Japan.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

bulb said:


> The Sumerian one is still up and we are on CM in UK/Europe, Roadrunner in Australia, Distort in Canada and Triple Vision in Japan.


That marketing skill...


----------



## bulb

Nour Ayasso said:


> That marketing skill...



Always better to have a label that knows and specializes in its territory, and it also keeps every territory pushing their game.


----------



## jjfiegel

hoping today's song doesn't have any EMO vocals on it

seriously if i wanted EMO vocals i'd go listen to Yellowcard


----------



## Dayviewer

Nice 'n heavy


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> hoping today's song doesn't have any EMO vocals on it
> 
> seriously if i wanted EMO vocals i'd go listen to Yellowcard



lel


----------



## Oreo-Tan

Not available in Canada. PLS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jjfiegel said:


> hoping today's song doesn't have any EMO vocals on it
> 
> seriously if i wanted EMO vocals i'd go listen to Yellowcard



Poe's law... Poe's law... Poe's law...


----------



## bulb

Oreo-Tan said:


> Not available in Canada. PLS



Here is a germany safe link that might could work? Periphery - The Bad Thing music video on MUZU


----------



## Oreo-Tan

bulb said:


> Here is a germany safe link that might could work? Periphery - The Bad Thing music video on MUZU



Nope. But the altpress works for us Canucks! I think Century Media Records is just weird.

Definitely a different vibe from The Scourge, but I think it'll grow on me. ^^


----------



## TheBloodstained

Loving both tracks so far


----------



## Forkface

The Scourge is as epic as epic can be. The Bad Thing is pretty... meh. 

Still pretty excited, since there were a couple of songs in PII that I didn't particularly liked, but the whole album experience was still flawless.


----------



## isispelican

so many crazy parts!


----------



## crg123

Nicee. Good job boys. Can't wait for January.


----------



## jackblack

Unnnnnnngh, that intro riff.... Too ....ing much. Been waiting to hear it since Misha played it in his recording tips video.


----------



## Aceshighhhh

That breakdown..


----------



## Smoked Porter

I think this is already one of my top two or three favorite songs by them. Just really hits the spot. That pinch harmonic squeal around three minutes in is sweeeeeet.


----------



## Zalbu

UNF

The riffs, the production, Spencers vocals, the solo. This album is going to be yet another homerun


----------



## BlackMesa

Not available in the US?


----------



## illimmigrant

I'm very impressed with the mix. I can never get my snares to come through like that.


----------



## Joose

Oh wow, and I thought The Scourge was awesome. Well, it still is... but The Bad Thing is fvcking SICK.

The mix has balls for days, something missing from so many bands these days.


----------



## right_to_rage

The bass drop made my nuts hurt. Great job fellas!


----------



## Sebski

I feel like that song went through so many phases. Spence almost sounded like Corey Taylor at some points at the start of the song, and then they had this kinda Architects breakdown (which I'm surprised Periphery aren't getting more grief for). But I ain't complaining, quality track.

Was a good choice to release something a bit more typical/expected from Periphery, gives you an idea of how diverse the music's gonna be.


----------



## osmosis2259

Good job boys!
I always loved the riffs from "Misha's Guitar Recording Tutorial Video". Nice to see it in context here!


----------



## Joose

right_to_rage said:


> The bass drop made my nuts hurt. Great job fellas!



Made mine fall off. Took awhile to figure out how to stitch them back on.

But seriously, that's the first bass drop I've heard in a metal song in a LONG time that was absolutely fitting. No cheese there whatsoever.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

That track uhhh so glad I'm going to buy my first 7 this Chirstmas so I can play the new songs hahahah

Any words on Europe preorders?


----------



## bulb

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> That track uhhh so glad I'm going to buy my first 7 this Chirstmas so I can play the new songs hahahah
> 
> Any words on Europe preorders?



Euro preorders should be out soon, not sure on the date just yet but we won't keep it a secret!

And we have about equal parts of 6, 7 and 8 string songs on this album, so everyone can jam to something. This one is actually a 6 string one.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

bulb said:


> Euro preorders should be out soon, not sure on the date just yet but we won't keep it a secret!
> 
> And we have about equal parts of 6, 7 and 8 string songs on this album, so everyone can jam to something. *This one is actually a 6 string one.*



Drop A tuning maybe?

I will keep an eye on the preorders. Definetely grabbing some bundle or pack


----------



## flavenstein

If it's blocked in your country, just use Hola Unblocker and set it to the Netherlands or something


----------



## jonajon91

Been HUGELY disappointing by both of the new songs. I still have hope that the new album is as good as the self titled.


----------



## Alice AKW

The tuning is likely the same tuning as Zyglrox, Drop C with a low A

A-G-C-F-A-D


----------



## Seybsnilksz

*You never saw this comment.*


----------



## crg123

double post sorry.


----------



## Cynic

i miss wen u used to jent


----------



## Zamm Bell

I love the solo on Peripherys latest song ' The Bad Thing' I HAD to figure it out, so I set myself the challenge of transcribing, learning, practicing it and performing it in the shortest time possible since it was uploaded to youtube this evening. So here it is, its a little rough but I learnt some cool licks! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IELgVpTJhOY


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I dig the new songs


----------



## Stijnson

The Bad Thing is awesome dude. Sounds nice and agressive. Love that intro riff!


----------



## Toxic Dover

I'm really digging The Bad Thing - can't wait for the full albums! 

The Scourge hasn't grown on me yet, but I'm reserving judgement there until I hear it in context of the full album. Can't wait guys!


----------



## Aceshighhhh

Hey Misha can you enlighten us on the juicy production info on both albums?


----------



## bulb

Aceshighhhh said:


> Hey Misha can you enlighten us on the juicy production info on both albums?



in terms of what exactly?
Nolly engineered and mixed both, his buddy Ermin mastered them.


----------



## Aceshighhhh

bulb said:


> in terms of what exactly?
> Nolly engineered and mixed both, his buddy Ermin mastered them.



Yeah that's basically what I wanted to know


----------



## TheHereticSlade

Both songs sound ....ing awesome !

Is that Jake shredding on "The Bad Thing" ?
Argh I can't wait for this to release and experience this live.


----------



## Asrial

Yeah, this is amazing. Hopefully I can experience this song live next year?


----------



## spawnofthesith

I wasn't sure how to feel about the scourge, hasn't grown on me still, but the bad thing is ....ing sweet, can't wait for these albums


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The Scourge is definitely my favorite of the two, I've always thought Periphery is at their best when they write less Meshuggah-influence stuff. It's such a nice progression in the songwritting. I'm sure The Bad Thing kicks ass in the context of the album, but it struck me as a bit too much of the same. Spencer really saves that track for me


----------



## spawnofthesith

I want to hear a Periphery album with Spencer just doing scat


----------



## bulb

TheHereticSlade said:


> Both songs sound ....ing awesome !
> 
> Is that Jake shredding on "The Bad Thing" ?
> Argh I can't wait for this to release and experience this live.



That's Mark's solo!


----------



## TheHereticSlade

The Bad Thing starts off really bulb-esque hahah, I knew that riff Misha used in the TopSecretAudio would eventually return. It reminds me of Tiger, Chocolate Flobs and B equals D. I find that with spencer's vocals and the ambient parts is what completes the overall progression of the song.



> That's Mark's solo!


Oh yeah ! I can hear it now.
I hope Jake gets some shred time to, the solo he did on Racecar was too brutal. Any chance we get a over-the-top-crazy song like Zyglrox or Maketattie too


----------



## metal_sam14

TheHereticSlade said:


> The Bad Thing starts off really bulb-esque hahah, I knew that riff Misha used in the TopSecretAudio would eventually return. It reminds me of Tiger, Chocolate Flobs and B equals D. I find that with spencer's vocals and the ambient parts is what completes the overall progression of the song.
> 
> Oh yeah ! I can hear it now.
> I hope Jake gets some shred time to, the solo he did on Racecar was too brutal. Any chance we get a over-the-top-crazy song like Zyglrox or Maketattie too



Racecar solo was Jeff Loomis  Jake plays it live from what I remember.


----------



## Joose

I cannot get enough of The Bad Thing; instant Periphery classic, in my opinion.

Now if only ears could pick up on lyrics the way they do with instruments... I love singing along (or trying to) in the car by myself, but I gotta at least skim through lyrics first.


----------



## coreysMonster

spawnofthesith said:


> I want to hear a Periphery album with Spencer just doing scat


Please tell me you mean the singing style >_>


----------



## jjfiegel

coreysMonster said:


> Please tell me you mean the singing style >_>



Either way, it's still Spencer's _shitty_ vocals, so what does it matter?

But yeah, really digging the Bad Thing. Both songs have been great, especially great performances by Spencer. I need both of these albums now. January is too far away (it;s really February. I mean, the 27th? Who are you guys kidding).


----------



## Zalbu

I keep reading The Bad Thing as The Bad Touch and now I really want to hear a Periphery cover of that song


----------



## Joose

Zalbu said:


> I keep reading The Bad Thing as The Bad Touch and now I really want to hear a Periphery cover of that song



I was just thinking the other day that Twelve Foot Ninja should cover that.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

TheHereticSlade said:


> I knew that riff Misha used in the TopSecretAudio would eventually return.


A comment that I saw on youtube: "DeeZaster3: Amazing guys! Love that Misha re-used his recording tips riff for the album &#65279;"


----------



## Zalbu

I have a question for you people who don't like the new songs, what is quintessential Periphery to you? What would you want to hear instead?


----------



## Ataraxia2320

First two songs just arent doing it for me. 

Here's hoping they work better in the context of the album.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Zalbu said:


> I have a question for you people who don't like the new songs, what is quintessential Periphery to you? What would you want to hear instead?


Emotional content. I don't care about "genres" as long as it's emotional. I don't like when bands purposely aim for a certain sound instead of just being themselves. I know Misha keeps saying "self expression" and that they're "writing music for ourselves" but I really feel that they're just trying to differentiate from the crowd, for themselves. Which I understand all artists aim for that to be successful. But I'd rather them chug away than forcefully trying new stuff just for the sake of it being "fresh". I'm not saying that I don't like their new stuff, scourge is great song, a favorite of mine now. I just feel that they're purposely/forcefully changing how they write, because _they want_ to stand out of the crowd. 

Also the breakdown, or whatever, in The Bad Thing is horrible. It's not them it's _that_ style, sounds hardcore-ish. I just really really hate that kind of sound. So even though they don't change their sound for their fans (because they're not sell outs and what not) I'm just gonna through it out there that this is the least kind of sound I want/expect from periphery.


----------



## flavenstein

Nour Ayasso said:


> Emotional content. I don't care about "genres" as long as it's emotional. I don't like when bands purposely aim for a certain sound instead of just being themselves.



No disrespect, but this doesn't make a lot of sense to me. First, I think one should be able to judge the music without caring what the musician's intentions are. Regardless though, if Misha or whoever says that that's the music they want to make (which they do say repeatedly) who are we to say "no actually you're not"? The bottom line is that you're not hearing what YOU want to hear.

Second, the whole emotional thing is really subjective and I don't really buy it. For example you hear of people all the time saying "wow (band)'s music is so amazing" and (technical guitarist) is all "I really try to put emotion into my playing" then other people are like "wow I feel nothing when I hear (band) ". Which just goes to show that it's not really some inherent emotion, it's just personal preference and personal connection to music.

So really I guess what I'm trying to say is that is seems like you are just using semantic trickery to pass off personal preference as "lack of emotional content" or "incorrect musician's intentions".


----------



## Nour Ayasso

flavenstein said:


> No disrespect, but this doesn't make a lot of sense to me. First, I think one should be able to judge the music without caring what the musician's intentions are. Regardless though, if Misha or whoever says that that's the music they want to make (which they do say repeatedly) who are we to say "no actually you're not"? The bottom line is that you're not hearing what YOU want to hear.
> 
> Second, the whole emotional thing is really subjective and I don't really buy it. For example you hear of people all the time saying "wow (band)'s music is so amazing" and (technical guitarist) is all "I really try to put emotion into my playing" then other people are like "wow I feel nothing when I hear (band) ". Which just goes to show that it's not really some inherent emotion, it's just personal preference and personal connection to music.
> 
> So really I guess what I'm trying to say is that is seems like you are just using semantic trickery to pass off personal preference as "lack of emotional content" or "incorrect musician's intentions".



None taken, I'm simply expressing my _opinion_ and you should do so as well! To your first statement, I do care what their intentions are, I simply do. I have really bad OCD, so a lot things sorta matter to me. Yes, Misha has said it a million times, and that's what I worded my paragraph in a way that wasn't contradicting him. I tried my best to word it to where I wasn't insulting them or saying "no actually you're not". Of course I'm not gonna sit here and say what they are or aren't doing. I just expressed how I _feel_ about what they're doing. No I'm not trying to theoretically challenge them or something. I just idk had a feeling that they're trying _purposely_ trying to separate themselves. 

Well this is music so a lot of things are subjective. I find music emotional, and it varies artist to artist, but in general I find it expressing some type of emotion. I guess you don't have to "buy it" but you can still find music emotional as well right? Example would be that everyone finds Christmas music as happy cheerful music. Either way I'm not using it to judge bands, it's just something I enjoy when listening to music. 

Well to be honest, my personal preference about emotion and music has nothing to do with my thoughts on Periphery and their "self expression". It was actually a positive comment. The user asked "what is quintessential Periphery to you?" and my answer was their emotion. Because they're such an emotional band, in my opinion, and that makes them very awesome to me! In no means is their music less emotional and I have enjoyed their two new songs. Just because I think they're purposely changing their music doesn't make me like them any less, doesn't make enjoy their music any less and I do not think they're sell outs either. Like I said a lot of musicians purposely change the way they write/play because they want to have their own style. Geeze maybe they're writing flow is just so damn natural and consistent that I thought they went out of their way to sound different. Just my thoughts (that stuff I have too much of)


----------



## jjfiegel

When has Periphery's music ever been "emotional" outside of Mile Zero?


----------



## coreysMonster

jjfiegel said:


> When has Periphery's music ever been "emotional" outside of Mile Zero?


Is groove an emotion? /jk

It depends on what is emotional to you. Periphery 1 didn't hit me hard emotionally, but man Periphery II and especially Clear have a lot of moments that just hit me right in the heart for some reason. Mile Zero, Muramasa / Ragnarok / Masamune, Facepalm Mute, Froggin Bullfish, Summer Jam, Pale Aura... even if they don't necessarily have as straight-forward an emotional expression as Mile Zero, they still make me feel a lot, which is what I would definitely deem "emotional". 

In contrast, songs like Zyglrox, Insomnia or Extranuous are awesome songs, but those are the head-bobbing songs that hit you in the neck and face muscles that make you do the Jens face while bobbing your head.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

coreysMonster said:


> It depends on what is emotional to you.



This guy gets it.


----------



## TheBloodstained

"Light" has always been an emotional song to me. I can't really explain why... it just is?

Also, it's an amazing song


----------



## Alice AKW

The Periphery song that carried the most emotional weight for me for the longest time was Jetpacks Was Yes! Something about that song just hits me right in thee chest, and I love it. It's still one of my favorit songs and soundscapes ever.


----------



## Tyler

Ow My Feelings definitely has some great emotion to it. Despite the name


----------



## Joose

jjfiegel said:


> When has Periphery's music ever been "emotional" outside of Mile Zero?



I'm pretty sure all music is emotional.


----------



## JustMac

jjfiegel said:


> When has Periphery's music ever been "emotional" outside of Mile Zero?



Insomnia and Zyglrox


----------



## TheJokeroholic

jjfiegel said:


> When has Periphery's music ever been "emotional" outside of Mile Zero?



I'd say the the section that is 4:22 to about 5:22 in Racecar is pretty emotional.
It always gets a visceral emotional reaction from me.


----------



## bulb

I think what we can all take away from this is that music affects everyone differently. What affects one person so strongly one way may do absolutely nothing for another. With that said, it's interesting how many people still try to talk about music in absolutes, especially since I think most people would agree with my first statement. It's almost as if they think they are on the verge of convincing others to see things their way, and all it will take is wording their argument carefully or something. But there are no absolutes with the subjective, and this is one of the things that makes music so exciting.

Some people will think our music has no emotion whatsoever, and some people will find emotion in all sorts of aspects of it. So, ultimately, you can just enjoy (or not enjoy) the music for what it is!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

bulb said:


> I think what we can all take away from this is that music affects everyone differently. What affects one person so strongly one way may do absolutely nothing for another. With that said, it's interesting how many people still try to talk about music in absolutes, especially since I think most people would agree with my first statement. It's almost as if they think they are on the verge of convincing others to see things their way, and all it will take is wording their argument carefully or something. But there are no absolutes with the subjective, and this is one of the things that makes music so exciting.
> 
> Some people will think our music has no emotion whatsoever, and some people will find emotion in all sorts of aspects of it. So, ultimately, you can just enjoy (or not enjoy) the music for what it is!



Well said. 

I find it somewhat amusing that people argue about these things, people taking offence when someone does not have the same opinion. Which is really odd, if you consider the wide spectrum of types of music available. People are bound to interpret music differently, yet they become very defensive of what they like about it themselves. Still, I do think being critical about music is a good thing as it can be an instrument to reach consensus about what is 'good' and therefore enabling artists to reach their audience.


----------



## 7soundz

Umm....first 2 singles are OK but they aren't as catchy... I remember when they released their first few singles off the last album and I was instantly replaying the songs over and over. Don't get me wrong, the talent and creativity is still there but I wish the first release would have been something more catchy.


----------



## illimmigrant

I'm actually glad the songs aren't that catchy. I got into Periphery's stuff because of Misha's soundclick posts being so different from what I used to hear nearly 10 years ago (damn it's been a long time!). I've been listening to "The Bad Thing" non stop. Really looking forward to hearing the whole thing.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

bulb said:


> With that said, it's interesting how many people still try to talk about music in absolutes, especially since I think most people would agree with my first statement. It's almost as if they think they are on the verge of convincing others to see things their way, and all it will take is wording their argument carefully or something. But there are no absolutes with the subjective, and this is one of the things that makes music so exciting.


PLEASE don't take what I said the wrong way. I'm not trying to argue about anything or prove anything right or wrong. I was just posting my thoughts. I also said and agree that music is subjective and is all opinions. 


ZeroS1gnol said:


> Well said.
> I find it somewhat amusing that people argue about these things, people taking offence when someone does not have the same opinion. Which is really odd, if you consider the wide spectrum of types of music available. People are bound to interpret music differently, yet they become very defensive of what they like about it themselves. Still, I do think being critical about music is a good thing as it can be an instrument to reach consensus about what is 'good' and therefore enabling artists to reach their audience.


Stahp. That's not what I'm trying to do, we're having a discussion not an argument. I didn't take anything offensive, and I was happy to discuss it.


----------



## Joose

7soundz said:


> Umm....first 2 singles are OK but they aren't as catchy... I remember when they released their first few singles off the last album and I was instantly replaying the songs over and over. Don't get me wrong, the talent and creativity is still there but I wish the first release would have been something more catchy.



I dunno man... "The Bad Thing" refuses to leave my head. That song is beyond catchy. I find it to be a brilliant song.


----------



## Xaios

coreysMonster said:


> Is groove an emotion?



Only if you're James Brown.


----------



## MerlinTKD

I understand now, after hearing these two tracks, why they paused and recorded Clear.

On Clear, you can really get a feeling for each member's style, what they might hear in their heads while they're contributing... I suspect, on Juggernaut, we're going to hear a number of stylistic influences we haven't heard from Periphery before, and Clear was a way to get those out and in our ears before the massive, well, juggernaut, of a double album hits the market.

The Bad Thing, in particular, sounds to my ears like pieces of Bulb, Nolly, and Spencer together. Who knows if that's accurate or not, but I like it anyway!


----------



## Joose

Has anyone figured out The Bad Thing's lyrics? There are just a few lines I can't decipher; which for me is actually impressive, Spencer annunciates very well. Not that having the lyrics is important, but damn it's annoying that if i sing along, i have to skip or mumble a few parts.


----------



## isispelican

I cant make out all the words but it seems to me like he is describing some sort of psychedelic/transcendent event and it's got that mystical and epic vibe to it, cant wait for the whole concept!


----------



## Xaios

Today was the first time I had the chance to listen to either tracks.

From "The Bad Thing," dat solo...


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Nour Ayasso said:


> Stahp. That's not what I'm trying to do, we're having a discussion not an argument. I didn't take anything offensive, and I was happy to discuss it.



Yeah I know. I wasn't necessarily referring to you, it was more a side comment to how people discuss and argue music in general. These things do get heated every now and then, not now though


----------



## Nour Ayasso

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Yeah I know. I wasn't necessarily referring to you, it was more a side comment to how people discuss and argue music in general. These things do get heated every now and then, not now though



Ah, ok I see! I totally agree with what you had to say, I just didn't want to be taken the wrong way


----------



## sakeido

is there a Canadian link for the Bad Thing yet? I was using an unblocker at home but I want to rock it at work today


----------



## Xaios

The only link I found that worked was *super* quiet. Even turning my speakers up to max blast, it still wasn't very loud.


----------



## metal_sam14

sakeido said:


> is there a Canadian link for the Bad Thing yet? I was using an unblocker at home but I want to rock it at work today



Yeah I can't get it in Australia either, sad face


----------



## Joose

Am I the only one who's really hoping this little bit made it to the album? 

 <--That accurately portrays how this clip goes.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

^Same here! I was just noticing how nicely the snare cut through on that little clip, too. Hopefully it's in Juggernaut somewhere.


----------



## drmosh

what's these rumours I have been reading about the signature Misha Jackson coming out?
I think someone leaked the info ahead of time and there were a few posts floating about on facebook.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Slunk Dragon said:


> ^Same here! I was just noticing how nicely the snare cut through on that little clip, too. Hopefully it's in Juggernaut somewhere.



IIRC, that was just an Emperor cover that Misha and Mark did for fun, but I might very well be wrong.


----------



## Joose

Ocara-Jacob said:


> IIRC, that was just an Emperor cover that Misha and Mark did for fun, but I might very well be wrong.



Well, that would be disappointing.


----------



## crg123

Yea I think it was this:


----------



## wannabguitarist

Ocara-Jacob said:


> IIRC, that was just an Emperor cover that Misha and Mark did for fun, but I might very well be wrong.



Is there a recording somewhere? I'd love to hear that


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Joose

crg123 said:


> Yea I think it was this:




Certainly some close similarities, but I like the Purriffery one more. I just really want there to be a little black metal segment.


----------



## JKM777

Hi Guys,

I have made the attached patch for a bit of fun (in about 45mins), to sound similar to the rhythm tone used on Juggernaught. I really just wanted to see if I could reverse engineer a studio tone, by working out what is giving it certain characteristics. Then using that information to try to get close to that studio tone using the tools I had.

This is a first "draft" if you can call it that, and wondered if anyone fancied downloading it and giving it some feedback. Mainly to just to get a reference on how good I am at making patches and to work out how well my ears can match a tone! I know it of-course wont be 100% to the Jugg tone but would still like feedback on the patch as its is.

The patch is for an Axe FX Ultra, Using the Redwirez IR's as I have more control over the mic positions. 

Singnal Chain: Sabre Syren 7 with BKP Juggernaughts - Axe FX Ultra (TS808-5150 model- Orange 4x12 v30 - Graphic EQ) - Tascam US 1800 - Yamaha HS50's 

I have used the studio videos/pics, the two new singles and looked at some older axe fx patches (mainly from nolly) to see how they might set them up.

Again I am unsure exactly what gear/specs of the gear they have are but used information I have read from the youtube vids and tried to make intelligent guesses.

I went for the:

TS808 - its a guess but I am fairly certain they would have used a TS or maybe Nollys "Focus" in the front of the amp to drive it/shape the tone from the guitar.

The 5150 model - As I think they used the "6160 block" as one of the amp models and this is the best match on the ultra.

Redwirez Orange Cab with V30's to represent Misha's blue Zilla with V30's. 
Again trying to make a sensible choice, I think he has/had a 4x12/2x12 Orange witch I think use V30's and id assume the Zilla/Orange may hold some similar qualities he likes. 


I used an SM57 (seen on the cab in a pic) and the sennhiser 421. I read/saw online they used the PR30b and with a bit of research the 421 may be a similar choice so i went for it. I used the 2" from cap placement as from one of Nollys pics seemed fairly close.

Setting wise, I worked out a few parts a of the vids and used my ears.


I know it may be hard/a pain for anyone to use this patch, as it has 3rd party IRs. But if anyone happens to be able to try it it would be cool. Even with some sensible thinking it might still be complete crap!!!! If anyone wants to hear it I could make a sound cloud mix.


----------



## Flemmigan

isispelican said:


>




I can't wait for Nolly to interview himself.


----------



## kamello

Flemmigan said:


> I can't wait for Nolly to interview himself.



This!, it was the first thing that popped in my head during the first interview


----------



## QuantumCybin

Does anyone else think that "The Unguided" might end up being on Juggernaut? I noticed that Jake took it off of his SoundCloud. Even though he described it as being too "dark" for Periphery, I think it could end up on there because I saw an Instagram video of Jake playing one of the riffs from it a few months back, and you can just briefly hear some Spencer at the beginning. The only place I can find the song now is on YouTube.


----------



## Malkav

Lame, the interview with Jake isn't available in South Africa 

Could watch the one with Matt without issue though.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

drmosh said:


> what's these rumours I have been reading about the signature Misha Jackson coming out?
> I think someone leaked the info ahead of time and there were a few posts floating about on facebook.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ckson-usa-misha-mansoor-signature-guitar.html
Well the original page got deleted off the website...but here's one of the many threads that has emerged. It's mostly arguing, 7 pages of it, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Might be obvious to a lot of people, but those who are having problems accessing the Sumerian's videos, there is a mirror on the century media channel.


----------



## Malkav

barryenright232 said:


> Might be obvious to a lot of people, but those who are having problems accessing the Sumerian's videos, there is a mirror on the century media channel.



Didn't actually remember that, thanks dude.


----------



## jwade

Finally heard The Bad Thing. Got a sort of Coheed & Cambria/Slipknot/Finch vibe. Really liked it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

New song from Alpha!


----------



## andyjanson

EDIT:


----------



## Joose

Kurkkuviipale said:


> New song from Alpha!





Well now, that was just fanfvckingtastic.

I heard a lyric from The Bad Thing. Oh how I love concept albums.

Also, I cannot compliment Spencer enough. I listened to the debut yesterday, for the first time in a long time, and my how Spencer has worked on his vocals.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I love the fact that the old schoolish Periphery(?) style riffing is so dominant in this one!


----------



## DredFul

Sounds very interesting. Didn't hit as hard as 'The Bad Thing' on the first listen but absolutely love Spencer singing and that chorus! Very atmospheric and has a nice feel to it.

Cant wait for the albums!


----------



## kamello

finally one that I really like 

and... god... my book rack fell down while listening to this (ok ok, at an absurd volume  ), I guess I can take that as the ''ZOMGDATBASSISMASSIVE'' seal of aproval (or that I should actually nail this thing correctly to the wall)


----------



## Joose

Yes, the bass is just killer. Everything is. That's 3/3 so far, in my book.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Holy shitballs that's a good song.


----------



## jackblack

Man, Spencer absolutely killed this one. Easily my favorite performance from him.


----------



## bulb

Hey guys US iTunes Preorders just went live!

If you preorder now, you get instant downloads of the new track "22 Faces", PLUS "The Scourge" & "The Bad Thing"!

"Alpha" iTunes: http://hyperurl.co/Juggernaut_Alpha
"Omega" iTunes: http://hyperurl.co/Juggernaut_Omega


----------



## jwade

The vocal part at 3:15. Oh man.


----------



## MerlinTKD

bulb said:


> Hey guys US iTunes Preorders just went live!
> 
> If you preorder now, you get instant downloads of the new track "22 Faces", PLUS "The Scourge" & "The Bad Thing"!
> 
> "Alpha" iTunes: http://hyperurl.co/Juggernaut_Alpha
> "Omega" iTunes: http://hyperurl.co/Juggernaut_Omega



well, I know what _I'll_ be doing tonight!


----------



## Fat-Elf

jwade said:


> The vocal part at 3:15. Oh man.



You know, this sounds really far fetched but the melody in that part sounds pretty similar to the one in this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_W9kfHSVuA

So the scat-singing song confirmed?


----------



## shpence

So buying the CDs is the only lossless option thus far?


----------



## piggins411

Is there going to be a preorder for just the CDs? I don't want a shirt or anything, just the physical CDs


----------



## sakeido

New tune is diggity dope


----------



## New Age Moron

Fantastic. I listened to 22 Faces eight times in a row just absorbing all the details in the mix, and I can't wait to do the same with the full albums.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New song is awesome!!! The album sounds very promising.


----------



## JEngelking

Been waiting for this song since Spencer posted a video snippet of it on his Instagram. Exceeded all my expectations, it's really awesome. I keep managing to get more and more excited for this album.


----------



## Cynic

dear lord how can you even make a chorus that ....ing bouncy?


----------



## theo

Something about 22 faces reminds me of parade of ashes...


----------



## piggins411

Me too. There's one little vocal phrase that was super similar. Huge fan of the new song though


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Damn that production is sooo gooood.


----------



## theo

piggins411 said:


> Me too. There's one little vocal phrase that was super similar. Huge fan of the new song though



Yeah that's what's getting me too. Wonder if it's deliberate.


----------



## Nlelith

kamello said:


> finally one that I really like


+1


----------



## bulb

piggins411 said:


> Is there going to be a preorder for just the CDs? I don't want a shirt or anything, just the physical CDs



Here ya go pal: https://killermerch.com/artist/Periphery/Periphery-JuggernautPre-OrderBundle1


----------



## Zalbu

Oh boy, that atonal tapping towards the end... 







Nice to hear some more classic riffage, too! I have to admit that I'm more of a fan of the Haunted Shores-y riffing than the Deftones-y riffing. Who played the solo, Misha?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Jake plays the solo.


----------



## MrYakob

theo said:


> Yeah that's what's getting me too. Wonder if it's deliberate.



Wouldn't surprise me, they've been known to have little nods to other songs of theirs in the past.


----------



## KFW

It sounds like these songs were written more with vocals in mind, which is for the better. I always had this feeling like Spencer was just sitting on top of their instrumentals, rather than fitting seamlessly into the songs. 

I could have totally just had the first two albums be instrumental, but these songs actually sound cohesive and badass with Spencer's input. I'm not much of a Periphery fan, but I might get these ones.


----------



## Draceius

Well since the one uploaded to Sumerian Records is now US exclusive does anyone know where I can find 22 Faces for stream in Europe since when I last checked there isn't one on Century Media.


----------



## HappyKiller

I'm loving the way these new songs have been sounding! I just can't wait till I can hear the whole concept album(s).


----------



## theo

Draceius said:


> Well since the one uploaded to Sumerian Records is now US exclusive does anyone know where I can find 22 Faces for stream in Europe since when I last checked there isn't one on Century Media.



Download the hola plugin for google chrome. It'll allow you to use a proxy in the USA. region specific videos are a thing of the past.


----------



## sakeido

yeah I had to grab one of those too. The good ones are so totally transparent you will forget you even have the add-in


----------



## isispelican

mk ultra is mr. person!


----------



## Alice AKW

Pre-ordered the album. Super excited!


----------



## New Age Moron

Just got tickets for the show in Manchester with Devin T. Can't wait to hear the new materials!


----------



## Dayviewer

New vid on Mraky, looks like we're getting some more acoustic action 


Also pre-ordered both discs today, and the store also had the bonus documentary from Omega in the tracklist:

8.	Juggerdoc - The Making Of Juggernaut
9.	I'm The Juggernaut, Bitch
10.	Riffer Madness
11.	The Halperning
12.	The Wilhelm Slap
13.	Parting Shots
14.	Credits
15.	Bonus Content: Webisodes
16.	Matt
17.	Jake
18.	Mark
19.	Spencer
20.	Misha

Very excited to see this as well


----------



## kamello

no Nolly self-interview?

Im dissapointed


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Well that's not available in my country... this sucks.


----------



## Alice AKW

Am I the only one REALLY curious as to what "I'm The Juggernaut, Bitch" is?


----------



## Zalbu

The background music tho, I can't wait for Jake to release more electronic stuff


----------



## btbamthewell

Was that Marc from Veil of Maya at 2:37? Guest solo?


----------



## brownsounds

Anyone want to take a shot at tabbing that acoustic part at the beginning? Or does anyone know what tuning it might be in?


----------



## Zalbu

brownsounds said:


> Anyone want to take a shot at tabbing that acoustic part at the beginning? Or does anyone know what tuning it might be in?


I'm giving it a shot right now and I think it might be in Drop C#. It's what matches up when he plays on the fifth fret and the open E string around the 0:10-0:11 part, with the four notes that sound almost the same and the slide down afterwards.

This is what I have so far but I'm not even sure if the first chord is correct. I'm having a hard time with getting it to sound right but Mark plays it on the third fret in the video. The two last notes before the arpeggiated chords kick in is a slide from the fifth to the second fret on the A string.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

It's in Eb standard. He plays it on a 7 string Duvell in a video on Mishas instagram.


----------



## Zalbu

Seybsnilksz said:


> It's in Eb standard. He plays it on a 7 string Duvell in a video on Mishas instagram.


Well that explains that then. The concept of Periphery not being in drop tuning is so foreign to me


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Well, the 7th string is dropped, so the six "normal" strings are Eb standard.

I'm trying to tab it as well. Let's see if we end up with the same thing, fellow Swede!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Done. Transcribing Periphery is good practice.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u12rnna0v9dhycg/perr.gp5?dl=0


----------



## Sebski

Has anyone listened to the Itunes (full) version of The Scourge and The Bad Thing? What's the rest of the tracks like? Wondering if it's worth paying for both already.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sebski said:


> Has anyone listened to the Itunes (full) version of The Scourge and The Bad Thing? What's the rest of the tracks like? Wondering if it's worth paying for both already.



The ending of The Scourge is luscious and really just ear candy when I listen through my headphones. It's got the lyrics of Psychosphere on the interlude at the end of The Scourge.

If you haven't preordered and don't want a shirt/goodies, I'd just preorder it and get the three tracks earlier. I had a few iTunes Credits so I just snagged them early and preordered the album through a merch website to get something with it.


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody know if Misha got around to finishing the rerecording of Breeze?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efKf7MxzvFU


----------



## Jonathan20022

I figured I'd show you guys a snippet of the ending of The Scourge.

Instagram


----------



## JustMac

Ooh, scat singing, awesome! Is it a nod to Korn or SikTh? Or....Scatman John?


----------



## Sebski

The album previews sound amazing. I'm glad the interlude bits aren't just ambiance but actually fairly meaty bits of music. Really glad to see they did a full on acoustic track as well. Been waiting for an acoustic Periphery track for a fair while!

Most looking forward to Heavy Heart, Priestess and Graveless.


----------



## isispelican

Wow the previews do sound amazing and so diverse, Hell Bellow - holy shit! We probably shouldn't be talking about them since they're not officially out yet but whatever, get hyped!


----------



## Augmatted

....ing christ that tuning has to be at least a low c#


----------



## Alice AKW

Where are you guys hearing the previews?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Alice AKW said:


> Where are you guys hearing the previews?



This is what I want to know.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I don't think we can talk about where it is here, that should be a clue in and of itself. Haha.

Just heard them all, diversity is definitely what I got from it. So excited, I kind of wish I hadn't heard them since I prefer the surprise of hearing them once they're all out. But it's good, it's really good.


----------



## Dayviewer

Allowed myself to listen to them just once.
Liked a lot of what I heard, can't wait to hear the full thing. 

Going from these Omega is definitely the heavier and proggier record, then again these samples were only like what, 30 seconds each? I remember the previews for PII were also giving really different impressions than the songs had initially.

Anyway, like mentioned earlier, 1 thing:
Hell Below


----------



## Alice AKW

MK Ultra sounds fun as hell and the RAN Crusher Demo riff in Four Lights, unf <3

Acoustic works really well with Spencer's vocals, damn...

My.. God... Hell Below is probably the best name for how low that shit is 

And for those who don't want to listen to the previews, here's a general idea.

Before Hell Below:





During Hell Below:


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Whatever the song with the acoustics was on Omega, the vocals seem to be pure gold there.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alice AKW said:


> And for those who don't want to listen to the previews, here's a general idea.



I want to but I still don't know where to listen them.


----------



## noobstix

Fat-Elf said:


> I want to but I still don't know where to listen them.


I assume itunes... but I tried US and UK and neither have them... neither does amazon.


----------



## bulb

I would like to know as well, please.
Can someone in the know PM me the links/info rather than post it publicly in here?


----------



## btbamthewell

Bulb are you able to announce when the next song will be announced?


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Hey, guys, are there any news about Jake's solo album?


----------



## bulb

btbamthewell said:


> Bulb are you able to announce when the next song will be announced?



its cruming sroon


----------



## isispelican

MrSleepwalker said:


> Hey, guys, are there any news about Jake's solo album?



from his askfm : "It's done, kinda, I just have a some work and tweaking to do on it. It'll come out shortly after Juggernaut I think."

cant wait for it!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Come on come on!! Want to hear the albums so bad


----------



## Alice AKW

I've had Misha's old Mr. Person demo on repeat lately ever since Mark announced that it was the basis for MK Ultra, and god dammit am I anxious to hear Spencer's vocals over it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Holding out over here. I haven't listened to any previews as of yet. I'd like to be pleasantly suprised. 

Is it January yet?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Only listened to the three songs that've been released. I won't check out the whole album until I have it in my hands, unless Sumerian streams it on Youtube early or something. xD

I'm still super eager to hear it!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Just one more month!


----------



## rapterr15

I preordered from Amazon last night, and when I listened to the ending of "The Scourge" I was like "What is THIIIISS???!!!" (in a good way).


----------



## noobstix

rapterr15 said:


> I preordered from Amazon last night, and when I listened to the ending of "The Scourge" I was like "What is THIIIISS???!!!" (in a good way).


It gives me shivers....


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I have to say, 'The Bad Thing' grew on me quite a bit. I'm freaking digging this track even more than I was before.


----------



## Joose

Slunk Dragon said:


> I have to say, 'The Bad Thing' grew on me quite a bit. I'm freaking digging this track even more than I was before.



I let my best friend of 12 years hear it last week, she's never been into Periphery; had nothing against them, just not her type of metal. However, after she had heard The Bad Thing about 4 times over the week, we were hanging at the beach and she just kept singing, "give me just a piece (some peace?) and surely you will find, everything is better on the other side"; and now she's pre-ordered it and got a ticket to the Charlotte show. 

The Bad Thing just may be my favorite Periphery song so far, period. Closely followed by Light and Ragnarok.


----------



## Zalbu

These songs are good and all but I have to say that I prefer Haunted Shores-y type Periphery like Sentient Glow and Immaterial more than Deftones/Meshuggah influenced Periphery. I hope that Mark have some riffs on the album because that guy is truly a one of a kind guitarist.

But Misha and Mark are working on new Haunted Shores anyways, so... 

Also, can't you preorder Alpha and Omega at the same time on iTunes? They only show up separately for me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

22 faces guitar solo and tab if anyones interested. Awesome solo by Jake. 



Tab:
22 Faces Solo Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Timelesseer

Lorcan Ward said:


> 22 faces guitar solo and tab if anyones interested. Awesome solo by Jake.



Sick playing dude! Thanks for sharing the tab as well. Going to have to take a crack at this one.


----------



## FRETPICK

nepotismo.


----------



## bulb

Nolly an I are doing a live Q&A on the Toontrack Facebook page at 3pm EST (aka in a few mins)
https://www.facebook.com/toontrack

Feel free to post your questions and we will answer them to the best of our ability.

https://www.facebook.com/toontrack/...236082.357720592307/10152559656402308/?type=1


----------



## Static

Lorcan Ward said:


> 22 faces guitar solo and tab if anyones interested. Awesome solo by Jake.



Awesome man!Got some help from your tab!


----------



## Zalbu

Jake just posted this on Facebook, Matt doing a drum version of songs from Jakes electronic project! I love it!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Srnk7P_X3-w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## isispelican

dat groove!


----------



## theo

God damn...


----------



## FretsOnFyre

isispelican said:


> dat groove!




...well played


----------



## DredFul

Zalbu said:


> Jake just posted this on Facebook, Matt doing a drum version of songs from Jakes electronic project! I love it!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Srnk7P_X3-w&feature=youtu.be



I love the faces Matt does while playing. He seems to be so into it!


----------



## Radio

So I gave The Bad Thing a try on vocals! Spencer is sounding so good on these songs, I am stoked to hear the rest of the albums!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4Unf7AEpgU


----------



## gordonbombay

You can listen to a decent length preview of graveless on iTunes.


----------



## Joose

gordonbombay said:


> You can listen to a decent length preview of graveless on iTunes.



Who needs a preview when you can just buy it? 

Just listened... love it! That chorus is gonna get stuck in my head.


----------



## ASoC

Joose said:


> Who needs a preview when you can just buy it?
> 
> Just listened... love it! That chorus is gonna get stuck in my head.



Man, I want to hear it but I refuse to buy the song as I already have both a CD and Vinyl preorder


----------



## Slunk Dragon

...You win this one, isispelican.


----------



## squibble94

MISHA USED THE LICK IN GRAVELESS


----------



## Joose

ASoC said:


> Man, I want to hear it but I refuse to buy the song as I already have both a CD and Vinyl preorder



Yeah, I just really wanted the full quality version on my phone, instead of YouTube, which I assume is coming soon.


----------



## Alice AKW

Graveless is probably my favorite of the singles so far, that chorus is just amazing!


----------



## Joose

I really hope Graveless and The Bad Thing are played at the Charlotte show. Aaaaand I wouldn't complain if The Scourge and 22 Faces were also played. 

But seriously, with this new material, the fantastic venue they're playing and how great the last Periphery show I caught was, I can't remember the last time I was this excited for a show. I've caught a couple of shows at this venue since I moved here and the sound system is just ace.

I'm gonna be so tempted to take videos, but will probably forget amongst all of the awesomeness.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

isispelican said:


> dat groove!




God Damnit!



Here is the actual song, although the audio quality on this video is quite poor.


----------



## RobbYoung

Is there anyone else in the UK planning on going to their show in April? Doesn't look like they're advertising it as a part of their tour for the release though..


----------



## gordonbombay

Joose said:


> Who needs a preview when you can just buy it?
> 
> Just listened... love it! That chorus is gonna get stuck in my head.



Ok dick.


----------



## theo

Woah, graveless has some crazy fast shit going on!


----------



## lewstherin006

Here is the real graveless


----------



## Joose

gordonbombay said:


> Ok dick.





Just saying it's available for purchase.


----------



## Thorerges

Graveless is definitely the nicest song I have heard so far. Great stuff, would make an amazing live song.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Wow, dat ending on Graveless.


----------



## andyjanson

Worked out a quick gp5 of the intro to Graveless. It's probably wrong because I've never known periphery to use drop A before, but the notes sound about right to me!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kal60y8tq2ynenh/Graveless Periphery.gp5?dl=0


----------



## MF_Kitten

Am i the only one who heard The Lick in Graveless?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

andyjanson said:


> Worked out a quick gp5 of the intro to Graveless. It's probably wrong because I've never known periphery to use drop A before, but the notes sound about right to me!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kal60y8tq2ynenh/Graveless Periphery.gp5?dl=0



It's probably a 6-string drop C with the lowest string tuned down to A. AGCFAD
Zyglrox, Muramasa, and The Bad Thing all uses that tuning.


----------



## andyjanson

Seybsnilksz said:


> It's probably a 6-string drop C with the lowest string tuned down to A. AGCFAD
> Zyglrox, Muramasa, and The Bad Thing all uses that tuning.


 
Yea that'd make sense. You can hear an open D string at about 9 seconds, so it seems likely.


----------



## Negav

Searched for Periphery today out of curiosity. Saw new song, heard new song, loved new song. 4/4 now. No song has been disappointing.


----------



## MrSleepwalker

I've just recorded a cover for Jake Bowen's "Angry God"
Video quality is horrible, but audio is decent, hope you enjoy it
I cannot wait for Jake's solo album though


----------



## JustMac

Negav said:


> 4/4 now.


 You can say that again!

#timesignaturesnob


----------



## shpence

Anyone know what the file quality will be for the iTunes pre-orders?


----------



## MrSleepwalker

New episode is up:


----------



## wannabguitarist

Seybsnilksz said:


> Done. Transcribing Periphery is good practice.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u12rnna0v9dhycg/perr.gp5?dl=0



I love how this has a bit of a happy Opeth vibe to it.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Yep preorders for Europe available at Impericon


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Reference to "The Scourge" spotted in the clean middle section of "Psychosphere".

So stoked that I can't sleep. Is that bad? I don't know.


----------



## QuantumCybin

^ I believe the interlude at the end of The Scourge references Psychosphere and I think has the same lyrics or at least the same melody.


----------



## Alice AKW

Where you guys hearing Psychosphere?


----------



## Zepos16

Alice AKW said:


> Where you guys hearing Psychosphere?



Periphery played Psychosphere live at Loudpark. Theres a youtube video out there


----------



## Alice AKW

Ah nice! Thanks!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Also in the beginning of this one:


----------



## Flemmigan

MF_Kitten said:


> Am i the only one who heard The Lick in Graveless?



Can someone explain to me what The Lick is?


----------



## MartinMTL

Flemmigan said:


> Can someone explain to me what The Lick is?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krDxhnaKD7Q


----------



## IamOthello

I can dig graveless. I haven't been feeling the rest of them though.


----------



## Joose

The Bad Thing is still my favorite so far. And still up there with Ragnarok and Light for me.


----------



## Cbutler

graveless is growing on me like most periphery. 22 faces is fvcking fretboard artwork. so fun to play


----------



## Joose

"Alpha" now streaming and available on iTunes. 



I, for one, am loving the hell out of it. The intro caught me off-guard, but it makes sense with the song, that's for sure. The chorus is super catchy and from like 3:00 and on it's epic. I may be the only one who thinks this, but the last like 1:30 of the song has a modern Sevendust vibe to it; which I absolutely approve of! Ironically enough, by the modern 7D sound I mean what they started with their album titled "Alpha"...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The first new release that actually held my interest. This is a great song!


----------



## bouVIP

I liked their other songs ok, but Graveless and Alpha are amazing!!! Now I'm super excited for the rest of the album.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Alpha is sick!


----------



## Joose

I've been buying the songs on iTunes; it's really nice to listen to The Scourge, Alpha and 22 Faces together, since they're tracks 5,6 and 7.

Side note: Interesting seeing what songs people like and don't like and for what reasons. Me? I'm just over here like:


----------



## jjfiegel

wow that rocked


----------



## Nour Ayasso

This thread too, is going to give me a heart attack... (alpha was yes)


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Alpha sounds awesome. Every song released has been very different but I like them all.


----------



## HighGain510

Yep, loving that the pre-order just pops the new songs into your library when they release them, but now I'm getting antsy to just get the full albums so I can run through them front to back!  Loved every track they've released so far off both albums, so I'm super excited to finally hear the whole shebang as it was meant to be heard!


----------



## crg123

I really like the intro/theme riff to this. Its really fun sounding. It's interesting to see all the different influences going into this album. It's definitely not going to be a static album(s) by any stretch of the word. Even with this small sampling we can see how diverse it'll be.

Good job guys. Keep doing what you do best and don't let the negative over opinionated people (who seem to be the most outspoken on the internet haha) affect your pride in your work. I know it doesn't but still felt it needs to be said.


----------



## Khoi

Mark's signature PRS confirmed with signature Seymour Duncans on the way!

Main features:
5 different colors
25.5" scale neck
20" radius fretboard
String through hardtail bridge


----------



## crg123

Great news! I was hoping that design would work out to a signature model. Its such a nice looking guitar.


----------



## Zalbu

I mean, did anybody not see it coming after Dustie got a sig? Anyways, does PRS not use stainless steel frets? Can't find anything about it on the spec sheet.


----------



## 3074326

Alpha is my favorite of the newer songs. Great song. I have a feeling this song will get some major play.


----------



## Augmatted

3074326 said:


> Alpha is my favorite of the newer songs. Great song. I have a feeling this song will get some major play.



...pun intended?


----------



## 3074326

Augmatted said:


> ...pun intended?



Haha, actually no.


----------



## Zalbu

You know, I had a really random thought all of a sudden. Periphery making a folk metal song would be the best thing ever


----------



## Taylord

It brings me great pain when they talk about the guitar but don't demo it.


----------



## Joose

Hey Misha, I saw you guys made a FB post asking what songs we wanna hear on the tour. I have but only one request for the Charlotte show... either "Light" or "The Walk".


----------



## jjfiegel

No seriously, I'm in love with Alpha. That chorus (STOP BLEEDING ON THE INSIDE), that switch at 3 minutes, that adorable intro / outro. Please Misha, please have a million more songs like this on these albums please.


----------



## Cynic

kind of weird to hear a chorus being used three times before the song is even half way through.


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> kind of weird to hear a chorus being used three times before the song is even half way through.



Dude, for real. When I first listened, all I could think during the 3rd chorus was, "is this one of those songs that's so good it just flies by?", but then the rest happened.

I'm absolutely loving the structures of these songs so far.


----------



## isispelican

4:00 from alpha favorite juggernaut riff so far!


----------



## MerlinTKD

Khoi said:


> Mark's signature PRS confirmed with signature Seymour Duncans on the way!
> 
> Main features:
> 5 different colors
> 25.5" scale neck
> 20" radius fretboard
> String through hardtail bridge




HOLY CRAP!  How did Mrak know EXACTLY what I'd want in a PRS???

Dammit... I do NOT need a 6-string... or another guitar... and it's US made, so it's not like I could afford it anyway


----------



## vividox

Just listened to Alpha. kthnxmorplz


----------



## crg123

I was watching some videos and stumbled upon some of these gems .




I still remember when this video came out back in the day. I was like holy syncopated rhythms batman. (I was 17 at the time give me a break haha). I love the phone ringing during his take. I would have been so mad but he just plays through it haha.


Look how far our boys have gone 

I also remember when they came through Boston the first time and I saw them at the Palladium. Jake let me play his LACs for a second but I had no idea what to play in front of him so I noodled on it and awkwardly handed it back to him. Smiled. Backed away and then did the Wane's World "we are not worthy thing" to make him laugh. Then ran away haha. He must of thought I was such a troll haha.


----------



## vividox

crg123 said:


> I was watching some videos and stumbled upon some of these gems .



Is this the place where I can admit my man crush on Chris Barretto and find support and acceptance from my peer group?


----------



## Sebski

Been hugely enjoying everything off Juggernaut so far, but Alpha is a huge disappointment. Just seems like two completely unrelated pieces of music forced together, and the first half has to be the weakest material they've ever released. The intro riff is cool otherwise it's just generic and boring djenty riffs. The chorus is catchy for sure, but it seems like a really lazy effort from the band, especially the seemingly filler interlude before the third chorus.

It's just a bit frustrating because the second half is brilliant.


----------



## IamLukas

Sebski said:


> Been hugely enjoying everything off Juggernaut so far, but Alpha is a huge disappointment. Just seems like two completely unrelated pieces of music forced together, and the first half has to be the weakest material they've ever released. The intro riff is cool otherwise it's just generic and boring djenty riffs. The chorus is catchy for sure, but it seems like a really lazy effort from the band, especially the seemingly filler interlude before the third chorus.
> 
> It's just a bit frustrating because the second half is brilliant.



This! Only the complete opposite 
I think it's not everyones taste, but for me it totally works and I can't stop listening to Alpha, especially the complete first half of it. The rest at 3:00 til end is perfect too and I agree with you that it sounds like a completely different song. Keep in mind that it's a concept album and I think they are bringing up melodies, beats and other stuff in different styles on different song, so I guess we need to wait for the whole record to get the "whole" of these records and understand it.


----------



## bulb

If there ever was a trend that I have noticed and loved about our fans in relation to our band is that they love to argue about us, but can never seem to agree on anything amongst themselves. 

I guess we aren't doing too bad if everyone can't agree on exactly what and how we are messing up hahah.


----------



## ASoC

So has anyone tried to piece together what the story is here? Because I have no idea


----------



## Cynic

ASoC said:


> So has anyone tried to piece together what the story is here? Because I have no idea



audio adaptation of the bible


----------



## Scrubface05

I'm the Juggernaut, bitch!

^^ Theme


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> audio adaptation of the bible



I feel there is a lot more to it than that. So far it seems very complex.


----------



## bulb

Knowing the story, I don't think you would be able to piece much together with what is out currently haha.


----------



## vividox

bulb said:


> If there ever was a trend that I have noticed and loved about our fans in relation to our band is that they love to argue about us, but can never seem to agree on anything amongst themselves.
> 
> I guess we aren't doing too bad if everyone can't agree on exactly what and how we are messing up hahah.


When an artist blends together a bunch of ideas, people are bound to have differing opinions on which ones they like.

That's part of what got me into Periphery in the first place. I'm not a huge fan of the super heavy growling stuff on its own, but when you put it with some serious instrumentation and the occasional huge melodic chorus, it makes it a thing of beauty.


----------



## bulb

crg123 said:


> Look how far our boys have gone
> 
> I also remember when they came through Boston the first time and I saw them at the Palladium. Jake let me play his LACs for a second but I had no idea what to play in front of him so I noodled on it and awkwardly handed it back to him. Smiled. Backed away and then did the Wane's World "we are not worthy thing" to make him laugh. Then ran away haha. He must of thought I was such a troll haha.



Haha your post made me look at my "Join date". I have been posting on this forum for almost 9 years now, so crazy!


----------



## Overtone

I love Thank You Scientist! Can we take a moment to talk about whether or not they are awesome live? Who's caught one of the shows?


----------



## MerlinTKD

bulb said:


> If there ever was a trend that I have noticed and loved about our fans in relation to our band is that they love to argue about us, but can never seem to agree on anything amongst themselves.
> 
> I guess we aren't doing too bad if everyone can't agree on exactly what and how we are messing up hahah.



And this is what _I_ love about the music, which is _especially_ clear (haha) since Clear came out: it's never just one thing, it's pulling influences from all over the place and making it _work._ Just like prog is _supposed _to be! 


(and _apparently,_ today I'm also loving _italics!_)


----------



## gfactor

Overtone said:


> I love Thank You Scientist! Can we take a moment to talk about whether or not they are awesome live? Who's caught one of the shows?



I'll let you know Monday night, I'm anticipating good things


----------



## Nour Ayasso

crg123 said:


>




Lol I just realized Alex is dipping cheese puffs in mayonnaise. Or at least that's what it looks like, terrible quality lol.


----------



## theo

Does alex even music anymore?


----------



## piggins411

Overtone said:


> I love Thank You Scientist! Can we take a moment to talk about whether or not they are awesome live? Who's caught one of the shows?



They sound dead on live. Saw 'em a few months ago


----------



## rokket2005

Overtone said:


> I love Thank You Scientist! Can we take a moment to talk about whether or not they are awesome live? Who's caught one of the shows?



They're awesome live. Like dead on.


----------



## Dayviewer

First review: http://manchesterrocks.webs.com/app...hery-juggernaut-alpha-juggernaut-omega-review


----------



## Overtone

Awesome! I am really down with TYS! latest album.


----------



## ASoC

Dayviewer said:


> First review: Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Juggernaut Omega Review



Only serves to get me even more excited for my CD and Vinyl copies to get here


----------



## Khoi

> Periphery II was a triumph of Mark and Misha trading blows, sometimes in the same riff; a battle between unbridled flair and cold sterility that is surely now the trademark of the djent sound.




What about Jake? 

Jake's playing has become some of my favorite parts of Periphery


----------



## Alex Kenivel

> ...Trademark &#8216;massacre on a bouncy castle&#8217; riffs..







> My main issue...I would have no idea that this was a concept album were it not for the advance notice.



 Now, where's the fun in someone else spelling it out for you? Half the fun is discovering for yourself


----------



## Jonathan20022

Alex Kenivel said:


> Now, where's the fun in someone else spelling it out for you? Half the fun is discovering for yourself



I think what he means is he doesn't have the tools to discover what the story means given he doesn't have the lyrics or the album pictures you would get when you had the album in hand. He noted it might be premature, but concept albums usually have some sort of narration/narrative to help understand what's happening as it goes.

That being said I can't wait to get the preorder and see they lyrics/artwork and decipher the story as it happens!


----------



## bulb

I do have to say that this is the reason I would hope most people will spend time with the Physical copy of the album, with the lyrics and give everything some time to sink in. It's a long and dense set of albums, and we made it to be enjoyed as such. We wrote it so it would be something you would hopefully get into over time and would reward you over future listens.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Different strokes I guess. I like to be surprised and try to figure things out as much as I can on my own. Without aid of even lyrics sometimes. For me it makes it more enjoyable and nothing really gets stale that way.

There's no wrong way to eat a Periphery album!


----------



## MerlinTKD

This is just me coming to vent:

Was SOOO looking forward to catching either tonight's show in Carrboro, or tomorrows in Charlotte, but I'm not going to get to either. GRRR! 

Oh well. Kill it like I know you will, boys, I'll be with you in spirit!


----------



## Joose

^That sucks, dude.

I'm so ready for tomorrow's show, now that I've been to the Fillmore a couple of times. What a sound system!


----------



## Cynic

Khoi said:


> What about Jake?
> 
> Jake's playing has become some of my favorite parts of Periphery



i guess they dont care about jack :s


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Cynic said:


> i guess they dont care about jack :s


is that typo supposed to be a pun? Lol either way I would just like to say that Jake is definitely a favorite artist of mine. Really excited for his solo album


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cynic said:


> i guess they dont care about jack :s



They're jealous that he got a sig model first.


----------



## Cynic

jack, marsha, and mike are all v good players


----------



## nikolazjalic

gonna pre order juggernaut tonight, whats a reliable site to order from? i've heard complaints of certain merch sites' orders not arriving way past the release date


----------



## Cynic

all in merchandise


----------



## revivalmode

Holy shit, that first riff is amazing!


----------



## Jonathan20022

revivalmode said:


> Holy shit, that first riff is amazing!




I really want to nag a set of the Alpha and Omega pickups and compare it to the Dimarzio Customs he had. I wonder how close they are.

Also, if you guys can give me some insight how did you guys keep the low A in tune on your 6 string guitars? Did you guys use a separate gauge of string when recording the songs that went down to A or is still using the .56, or in Mark's case .52?

I'm learning Graveless right now and I have to tune down the Low A a bit flat to get it to sound in tune since it's so light and goes sharp when picked.


----------



## Zalbu

I almost regret that I put the Titan in the brigde of my guitar now when these have been announced, what with being broke and only having one "good" guitar. Mark is slowly becoming my all-time favorite guitarist and his tone is exactly what I'm looking for. The tone on their Haunted Shores stuff might be my all time favorite recorded tone.


----------



## UncurableZero

I should check stuff before posting.


----------



## ASoC

UncurableZero said:


> I don't think these Duncans are being released for public sale, outside of being in the limited edition PRS.



"They will be available separately and as the calibrated set." The SD facebook page


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn

Can someone PLEASE tab out that Priestess clean section at 3:57?!!?! I NEED!


----------



## Joose

Welp, looks like I'm not going to the show tonight. A friend was supposed to have us on the guest list or something weeks ago and apparently "forgot". Too big of a show to pull that off on the day of.


----------



## Thorerges

^^^ Sounds like your friend isn't reliable.


----------



## Thorerges

Damn, maybe I should check out Mark Holcombs pickups before I order anything from bare knuckle.


----------



## xCaptainx

Sounds like your mate is a bit of a bullshit artist!


----------



## Joose

Thorerges said:


> ^^^ Sounds like your friend isn't reliable.





xCaptainx said:


> Sounds like your mate is a bit of a bullshit artist!



Sure seems that way! 

"I'll put you on for Hatebreed later this month!" Is the text I just got.

What? I don't go to many shows; I go to Periphery because it's always spectacular. I don't wanna go listen to Jasta hit the same vocal note for an hour.


----------



## Opion

Anybody else gonna be at the Masquerade in Atlanta tomorrow? Gonna be a sick one!


----------



## Khoi

No, but I'll be going to the Anaheim show right after NAMM 

I feel like that show is gonna be crazy, roll call anyone??


----------



## tbb529

No surprise but they absolutely killed it in Charlotte last night. New songs definitely have a different vibe but seeing them performed live made me more excited for the albums.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Excited to see them in Ft. Lauderdale on Wednesday, this'll be my second time seeing them (the first one was at the Summer Slaughter show in Orlando two years ago)


----------



## Adamewf

Seeing them on feb 6th, pretty stoked


----------



## vividox

Closest Periphery shows:

Minneapolis - 6h 25m
Chicago - 7h 56m
Dallas - 8h 5m
Denver - 8h 37m

USA is just too damn big.


----------



## mikah912

The torture for me was that metal shows have been skipping Atlanta lately, and here comes a big name tour that actually hits us....

....and I had to coach my oldest son's late basketball game that night (last night).

......

I guess the universe rewarded me for being a good dad, tho, because those kids crushed it last night, and it was amazing. Never seen 'em play so hard. Still.......


----------



## Seybsnilksz

ThtOthrPrsn said:


> Can someone PLEASE tab out that Priestess clean section at 3:57?!!?! I NEED!



Pretty much the same riff he played on an acoustic in another video:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u12rnna0v9dhycg/perr.gp5?dl=0


----------



## 82DMC12

vividox said:


> Closest Periphery shows:
> 
> Minneapolis - 6h 25m
> Chicago - 7h 56m
> Dallas - 8h 5m
> Denver - 8h 37m
> 
> USA is just too damn big.



Right on ... hope you saw them twice in Lawrence in the last two years though! They killed it both times! Very sad no stop at the Grenada this time.


----------



## gordonbombay

Any videos of the new songs live?


----------



## Joose

gordonbombay said:


> Any videos of the new songs live?



Graveless (his channel also has Alpha, The Bad Thing, Psychosphere and The Scourge)


----------



## btbamthewell

Man Graveless is so ....ing heavy


----------



## isispelican

rainbow gravity sounding sick!


----------



## vividox

82DMC12 said:


> Right on ... hope you saw them twice in Lawrence in the last two years though! They killed it both times! Very sad no stop at the Grenada this time.


Sadly, I did not. I'm kind of breaking out of a musical funk right now - I went from 2008-2014 without seeing a single concert or playing much guitar. Last year I made it a point to get back into things. I caught Dream Theater and Animals as Leaders + Monuments when they came through town, and have been playing/recording much more guitar.


----------



## QuantumCybin

About to head out to Ft. Lauderdale to catch the show; I'll try to remember to record some stuff and post it up on here


----------



## TomTom8theworld

misha, will periphery be coming back.to the uk later this year? I couldn't get a ticket for the show in London :'(, I was really looking forward to it as well. Like if you cry everytime aha.


----------



## gordonbombay

So is there a separate distribution deal for the Juggerdoc since it's being hosted on the Century Media youtube page? Will I be able to buy the doc independent of the albums? I already preordered on itunes and don't want to purchase the album again for the doc unless I have to.


----------



## ASoC

Review: Periphery's Juggernauts are Juggernuts - MetalSucks

The closer it gets to release, the more excited I get for this album


----------



## btbamthewell

Any one pre-order from Europe? I tried to order from impericon but they don't have small thsirts


----------



## Scrubface05

vividox said:


> Closest Periphery shows:
> 
> Minneapolis - 6h 25m
> Chicago - 7h 56m
> Dallas - 8h 5m
> Denver - 8h 37m
> 
> USA is just too damn big.



Seeing them in both Houston (17th) and Denver (30th). Come on man, get with it!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Just leaving the Ft. Lauderdale show; they played very well and interestingly enough for us, Spencer is sick with strep throat so they played some of their songs instrumental including "Graveless" and "Ji"! I'll upload footage tomorrow. They also played "Alpha" instrumentally but unfortunately I had one too many Yuenglings and had to take my bathroom break during it. All in all, a unique and awesome set! 

EDIT: my footage turned out pretty solid as well; I was able to score a spot leaning on the rail and above the pit so no one was in front of me!


----------



## Opion

Holy crap, how many times has this happened to Spencer? It's getting close to like 10 times maybe that he's had strep throat/some sort of throat issue that made them have to play instrumentally. Granted I wouldn't mind an instrumental Periphery, but these new Jugg songs have some seriously tasty vocal lines that I wouldn't want absent. Hoping he feels better soon.


----------



## putnut77

Opion said:


> Holy crap, how many times has this happened to Spencer? It's getting close to like 10 times maybe that he's had strep throat/some sort of throat issue that made them have to play instrumentally. Granted I wouldn't mind an instrumental Periphery, but these new Jugg songs have some seriously tasty vocal lines that I wouldn't want absent. Hoping he feels better soon.



Bummer about his throat problems. I would be pretty bummed if I didnt get to see the band as a whole.

I dont wanna be a...jerk...but...smoking probably doesnt help anything.

Back to the band, so far Im really enjoying everything I hear from these new albums!


----------



## Taylord

The Last time they made it to our area Matt had hurt his hand, and the time before Spencer couldn't sing. Hope they survive until next week at least!


----------



## brutalwizard

Edit. #2 
Sorry, I will keep links to myself. It's wrong of me to share Sumerian unlisted youtube vids.


----------



## lewstherin006

brutalwizard said:


> Edit. #2
> Sorry, I will keep links to myself. It's wrong of me to share Sumerian unlisted youtube vids.



How did you even find that link like that?


----------



## Eclipse

I like all the songs they have released so far. I can't wait for the release!


----------



## jwade

putnut77 said:


> Bummer about his throat problems. I would be pretty bummed if I didnt get to see the band as a whole.
> 
> I dont wanna be a...jerk...but...smoking probably doesnt help anything.
> 
> Back to the band, so far Im really enjoying everything I hear from these new albums!



To be fair, a lot of non-smoking people are really susceptible to strep throat. My little cousin gets strep every year, 2-3 times a year. Doesn't smoke, eats super healthy, exercises constantly, etc etc. it's more an immune system thing as far as I understand it. Spencer smoking probably contributes, but the more likely suspect is meeting a lot of random kids in every city they play.


----------



## Stangstag

FYI there is a throat thing going around right now... Alot of friends and people in my classes have been sick with a sore throat this week. I was sick too, it only lasted a couple days. Hopefully this is the same thing.


----------



## jjfiegel

I used to get strep every year. Every single year as a kid. I think it's just one of those things that happens. Last time I saw them he may have had it as well. Being easily susceptible to it, along with the wear and tear of the road, and being tightly packed in a room with hundreds of people every single night must have an effect on a person. 

It is cool to see them play instrumentally too. Not something I want every single time, but if I got it it'd be cool for the experience (which it was).


----------



## btbamthewell

Track by track review - Track-by-track - Periphery's Juggernaut: Alpha and Juggernaut: Omega | A Black Minute | Drum News | MusicRadar


----------



## Schivosa

They had a great performance even though Spencer was sick. Really enjoyed the show.


----------



## Joose

btbamthewell said:


> Track by track review - Track-by-track - Periphery's Juggernaut: Alpha and Juggernaut: Omega | A Black Minute | Drum News | MusicRadar



Gah, I'm so ready to just sit down and listen to the whole thing by myself and really try to take it in. 

I think I'm going to just listen to it first, then listen to it while reading the lyrics. If I read along during the first listen it may be like subtitles on a movie.. where you're so busy reading you end up missing the important visuals.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The show was fantastic, we got instrumental Ji, Graveless, and Alpha. They skipped Ragnarok and Scarlet but I'm okay with it. I've seen them 3 times already and heard those songs twice. It felt really weird being one of the only people who knew the lyrics to the new songs though lol.

The Scourge and Psychosphere translate really well live.


----------



## cheosamad21

Can't wait for my pre order bundle to ship. Love everything I've heard from the album thus far. Got my VIP tickets for the Juggernaut tour in NYC so I can finally meet the dudes and hopefully get a short conversation with them. Are they as good live as on the albums? Hoping they get the crowd hype for a good pit! (hopefully no hardcore dancers trash it)


----------



## ASoC

cheosamad21 said:


> Can't wait for my pre order bundle to ship. Love everything I've heard from the album thus far. Got my VIP tickets for the Juggernaut tour in NYC so I can finally meet the dudes and hopefully get a short conversation with them. Are they as good live as on the albums? Hoping they get the crowd hype for a good pit! (hopefully no hardcore dancers trash it)



I saw them on This Tour is Personal and they were great. Easily the most fun I've had at any show


----------



## brutalwizard

lewstherin006 said:


> How did you even find that link like that?



I honestly thought the albums were streaming. I woke up in the morning with a link to the album playlists on sumerians youtube account on facebook. I didn't think much of it and assumed they were doing an exclusive stream on a site or something. It was on sumerian's youtube channel as unlisted like most exclusive stream videos are so you have to go to the site to get the link initially.

I posted A song here cause I thought everyone probably already knew about it.Then i realized, nobody is talking about the album because it wasn't officially streaming anywere And swiftly deleted the link I posted for the song one of the tracks. I asked the person who sent me the links for the album playlists how he got them.

He told me both album playlists were public for a brief amount of time when sumerian uploaded it initially. Then whoever was in charge of uploading it Didn't make either albums playlist private, just unlisted. So the links still worked. 

In the small window of time of my mistake, the link for sumerians upload for the specific track got out, and sumerian finally made all the songs private on their youtube account.

Just want to say sorry to everyone, I legitimately did not mean to leak anything. I am an honest person, and periphery is one of my fav bands. And I feel super bad that its probably my fault that song is out there.


----------



## Joose

I'm not even gonna Google it. That's the long song, I want to hear it in full context with the rest of the album. I don't think I'd listen to that one yet even if it were officially put out.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I'm uploading 8 videos to YouTube at the moment, it's gonna be a few hours but I'll put the links up when I get home from work. I caught everything besides "Alpha". You'll have to excuse some of my drunken singing-along


----------



## brutalwizard

QuantumCybin said:


> I'm uploading 8 videos to YouTube at the moment, it's gonna be a few hours but I'll put the links up when I get home from work. I caught everything besides "Alpha". You'll have to excuse some of my drunken singing-along



Don't do that dude, thats really REALLY a dick move. Its not up to you to decide when to release something you do not own early.
And if you post it here. It will be deleted you will most likely be banned.


----------



## brownsounds

brutalwizard said:


> Don't do that dude, thats really REALLY a dick move. Its not up to you to decide when to release something you do not own early.
> 
> And if you post it here. It will be deleted you will most likely be banned.



Think he might be referring to live concert videos there, bud. Not the album.


----------



## technomancer

brutalwizard said:


> Don't do that dude, thats really REALLY a dick move. Its not up to you to decide when to release something you do not own early.
> 
> And if you post it here. It will be deleted you will most likely be banned.



I'm assuming the videos are of the Periphery show he went to a couple days ago, so he is completely free to post them here if he wants.


----------



## QuantumCybin

brownsounds said:


> Think he might be referring to live concert videos there, bud. Not the album.



This. I was at the show in Ft. Lauderdale lol.


----------



## brutalwizard

Im super sorry guys, That's my bad. Im slacking hard today being completely dumb.

On topic. 










http://www.allinmerch.com/category/PER.html

Some pic i took like a jillion years ago.


----------



## QuantumCybin

It's okay man no hard feelings lol. The videos came out well, I just got the iPhone 6 Plus and it takes pretty awesome videos. Only thing I'm upset about is when they came on and started playing Icarus I didn't realize my thumb was taking up a bit of the bottom of the screen until the end  but other than that the rest of the videos turned out nice


----------



## Joose

I feel like I _need_ that Hail Stan shirt to go along with my Mark Throne shirt.


----------



## hypotc

QuantumCybin said:


> It's okay man no hard feelings lol. The videos came out well, I just got the iPhone 6 Plus and it takes pretty awesome videos. Only thing I'm upset about is when they came on and started playing Icarus I didn't realize my thumb was taking up a bit of the bottom of the screen until the end  but other than that the rest of the videos turned out nice



Are they up on YouTube yet? I wanna see!


----------



## QuantumCybin

As promised, here they are  couple disclaimers: I apologize for my thumb getting in the way during Icarus Lives, and I also apologize for any of my intoxicated singing you'll hear during the videos  enjoy!

Icarus Lives


Make Total Destroy


The Scourge


The Bad Thing


Graveless (Instrumental)


Psychosphere


Ji (Instrumental)


Masamune


----------



## Joose

That's gotta be torturous, singing and screaming with strep throat.


----------



## ASoC

Man I hate to say it, but it really sounds like that strep throat is kicking Spencer's ass  

I hope he feels better soon


----------



## QuantumCybin

Joose said:


> That's gotta be torturous, singing and screaming with strep throat.



Yeah, seriously. I give him respect for even going as far as he did, that must have hurt so fvking bad. Strep throat SUCKS.


----------



## inaudio

QuantumCybin said:


> As promised, here they are  couple disclaimers: I apologize for my thumb getting in the way during Icarus Lives, and I also apologize for any of my intoxicated singing you'll hear during the videos  enjoy!



Thanks for sharing! These are actually some of the best videos I've seen taken from this tour so far. That new intro to Icarus got me really excited to hear the track again. I really wasn't expecting that to happen!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Biison said:


> Thanks for sharing! These are actually some of the best videos I've seen taken from this tour so far. That new intro to Icarus got me really excited to hear the track again. I really wasn't expecting that to happen!



 you're welcome, I appreciate the kind words! And yeah, there was a lot of build-up to them coming out, and I thought to myself "Opening with Icarus is always a good idea" and sure enough, they killed it haha


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah that shit has got to suck, he was screaming most of the lines that were sung to probably not make it hurt as much. Hope he feels better, I definitely want to see them again and hear the new songs with him at his best.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Masamune. Fvck yes.

Spencer's holding up pretty well, honestly. Huge respect to him for singing on through the pain.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Just picked up both new cd's with some t-shirts as well but foolish me I just saw there's a special edition that has some making of videos, is this available digitally or just as a cd release?


----------



## Jonathan20022

patdavidmusic said:


> Just picked up both new cd's with some t-shirts as well but foolish me I just saw there's a special edition that has some making of videos, is this available digitally or just as a cd release?



That should come with the Omega Album, it's bundled together with it. Did someone break street date in Australia? It's supposed to be out on the 23rd for you guys.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Jonathan20022 said:


> That should come with the Omega Album, it's bundled together with it. Did someone break street date in Australia? It's supposed to be out on the 23rd for you guys.



awesome thanks mate, nope no street date broken just the website i ordered the albums/tee's from didn't mention the dvd.

Cheers!
Pat


----------



## Scrubface05

Strep was definitely kicking his ass last night, but he still sang through it. 
Got me unbelievably excited to hear Juggernaut.
Anyone going to the Denver show, VIP?


----------



## Sebski

Could anyone in the band be so kind as to tell us if the stream's coming out today or tomorrow? Misha's FB post has got me reeeally excited, and I managed to find the albums on Spotify today which although the tracks are unavailable might mean they're just waiting for the go-live signal now.


----------



## Dayviewer

As far as I remember every single so far launched on a monday so I'm guessing tomorrow.
Can't wait


----------



## Joose

I'm going to have to put forth a lot of effort to not stream the albums. I really want to get them in the mail, dim the lights, invite Mary Jane over and take it all in. And do so with full quality.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sebski said:


> Could anyone in the band be so kind as to tell us if the stream's coming out today or tomorrow? Misha's FB post has got me reeeally excited, and I managed to find the albums on Spotify today which although the tracks are unavailable might mean they're just waiting for the go-live signal now.



I'm pretty sure they would have told it on Facebook if they could.


----------



## Sebski

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm pretty sure they would have told it on Facebook if they could.



It's only because Misha worded it in such a way that looked like it's up to them to do it when the want that I'm asking here.

To quote him exactly, "So yeah, we might could put out some album streams soon for Juggernaut: Alpha and then Juggernaut: Omega soon if you guys want."


----------



## Cynic

probably wouldn't put them up until next week if at all.

i really wanted to see them at house of blues in dallas tonight, but it's a two hour drive and i have work at 6am. :'(


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> probably wouldn't put them up until next week if at all.
> 
> i really wanted to see them at house of blues in dallas tonight, but it's a two hour drive and i have work at 6am. :'(



I've noticed that a lot of bands put streams up very shortly after the album makes its way to the internet. I'd do it beforehand, that way most of the pirates end up with youtube rips. Then again, I'm not in the music industry.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Clear went up two weeks prior to release, and II came out within 10 days of release I think (?). 

We've got 9 days to go, and 5 for the Aussies. I don't think it's far fetched to get it tomorrow or this week! 
I always thought it was a way to combat the leaks, in case it does happen they immediately drop the stream so instead of having people download a leak, it redirects traffic to at least something relevant to the band.


----------



## brutalwizard

I have to wonder why Sumerian uploaded it on the 13th. Preemptive measures to insta-release at the the first sign of a leak makes a bit of sense. I can't imagine They decided against individually watermarked copys for review and went with unlisted youtube playlists.


----------



## Alice AKW

I think it's pretty clever to stream the album right before the release date. Gives more people the opportunity to hear it and like it and thus could potentially increase first week sales.


----------



## narad

Khoi said:


> What about Jake?
> 
> Jake's playing has become some of my favorite parts of Periphery



Totally agree, but it's not like overlooking Jake was the worst part of that review. Why is it that whenever there's a quotation set apart from the rest of the text in big, bold font, it always reads as a excerpt from the trash bin of a creative writing night course?


----------



## joshthysia

The boys killed it last night in Dallas! Spencer commented he was sick, but honestly I think he did fantastic! 

And I have to say if any of you guys are planning on attending a show you HAVE to get there for the opening band, Thank You Scientist. Such a cool freaking band. They definitely gained a new fan after last night.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Totally agree, but it's not like overlooking Jake was the worst part of that review. Why is it that whenever there's a quotation set apart from the rest of the text in big, bold font, it always reads as a excerpt from the trash bin of a creative writing night course?



Seriously haha, nothing about those ever sums up the review nor the section it's coming from. Then again half of the bigger "reviews" have been utter shit, starting off with the "Periphery is here to stay trve metal fans, so deal with it" speech. 

I'm loving it as well, fantastic album. I'm about to wrap up my first listen of Alpha and start Omega for the first time. It's actually really surprising how I can't really pick a favorite so far, all the tracks are really cool and work well.


----------



## gordonbombay

Jonathan20022 said:


> Seriously haha, nothing about those ever sums up the review nor the section it's coming from. Then again half of the bigger "reviews" have been utter shit, starting off with the "Periphery is here to stay trve metal fans, so deal with it" speech.
> 
> I'm loving it as well, fantastic album. I'm about to wrap up my first listen of Alpha and start Omega for the first time. It's actually really surprising how I can't really pick a favorite so far, all the tracks are really cool and work well.



Reviews are pointless. As far as favorite tracks go... "Heavy Heart". I instantly fell in love. The pre chorus and how it's varied both in delivery and in accompanying instrumentation each time. 

 "turn the sad song up on the ra ra radio" 

So good!!!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm more surprised that isn't the candidate for Radio play given they said Alpha would get played on the radio for some reason haha.

The ending of Hell Bellow took me off guard haha. There's quite a few of those transitions on Alpha and this once at the end of Hell Below. Omega is honestly one of my favorite tracks easily from first listen, such a trip from start to end. Wow, Stranger Things is awesome as a finisher. Also has a cameo for anyone paying attention to Jake's solo work 

It also loops! Set it in a playlist and you'll hear it end as it begins!


----------



## Zalbu

THE ALBUM STREAM IS UP

I'M NOT READY

WE'RE NOT READYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## andyjanson

Periphery, 'Juggernaut: Alpha' - Exclusive Album Stream


----------



## lewstherin006




----------



## Opion

Mr. Person


----------



## Simic

I like Heavy Heart and Rainbow Gravity the most. Cool album overall, they did a good job


----------



## vividox

That intro to MK Ultra is SIKTH! (See what I did there? )


----------



## tomsargent

I can't wait to get home from work to listen to the stream! Youtube is blocked here... 4 more hours!


----------



## crg123

....ing Mr. Person. So glad that made the cut. Wonder if any of the other demo riffs made it. I'm only at "the scourge" right now.


----------



## ngrungebb91

THE ALPHABET PART IN OMEGA. OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD. MISHA DONT KILL ME FOR DOWNLOADING THE LEAK. I PREORDERED THE ALBUM AND BOUGHT A CONCERT TICKET TO PHILLY


----------



## Dayviewer

crg123 said:


> ....ing Mr. Person. So glad that made the cut. Wonder if any of the other demo riffs made it. I'm only at "the scourge" right now.


Four Lights 

Freakin' love the album, the writing, the production, hmm baby


----------



## nikolazjalic

Honestly kinda disappointed, not digging Alpha too much. I'm stoked about Four Lights and I was stoked about Mr Person but the screams ruined it for me. That being said I'm in love with The Scourge and 22 Faces so those alone will probably be enough reason for me to keep the disc in my car long enough for the rest of the album to grow on me.

EDIT: removed potential spoiler


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Four Lights really reminds me of AAL's Nephele...anyone else getting that vibe?


----------



## Cbutler

FretsOnFyre said:


> Four Lights really reminds me of AAL's Nephele...anyone else getting that vibe?



nephele has always reminded me of shuggah
so that makes sense

edit does anyone know who solos on rainbow gravity? sounds pretty bulb to me


----------



## bulb

rainbow is mines


----------



## Alice AKW

My god, MK Ultra. Slams so hard and then suddently, elevator music. I love it.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Super awesome stuff, but kinda lame some songs in the stream aren't available to all locations.... :/


----------



## bulb

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Super awesome stuff, but kinda lame some songs in the stream aren't available to all locations.... :/



It should be, but if it's not, HOLA extension for chrome is your friend


----------



## Alice AKW

So Misha, how long you guys gonna hold Omega from us? LOVING Alpha so far myself.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

bulb said:


> It should be, but if it's not, HOLA extension for chrome is your friend



Thanks for the tip. I resorted to looking up the Century Media versions of the missing songs (Scourge, Alpha, 22 Faces).

Kind of obvious I think, but this is also coming out on Spotify on release date right?


----------



## Sebski

Fair play to the guys, quality album. Definitely different from their previous albums. It's great that it works as a concept album but there are still plenty of tracks that work fine on their own out of context. But you're gonna get the best experience listening to it everything connected together. Only thing that's getting to me a bit are some of the transitions between sections not working as well I'd like. Looking forward to getting the lyrics in hand though.

Is the band going to approach writing in the same, massively collaborative way for future releases? Hearing from each member in some of those interviews, it seems like it was a huge effort doing it this way.


----------



## Joose

Too much praise, couldn't resist the stream. (That's what she said?)

Rainbow Gravity, Heavy Heart, Psychosphere. Just goddamn incredible. I didn't think I was going to like Heavy Heart at first, but as the song progressed, I just fell for it. 

I had watched the live videos of Psychophere, but hearing it like this was so much better. Am I the only one who got chills during the ending? Something about it, I felt immersed in the story/character and got this overwhelming feeling of... i don't even know the word. Sadness? Despair? Dunno, but I felt like I understood what has been said about there being a dark transition in the story.

Now I wish I had at least waited till the Omega stream popped up. But I do know what The Bad Thing and Graveless are like, so I suppose I have a pretty good idea of where the emotions are headed.

Alpha: Fvcking Ace, 10/10


I suppose there's nothing wrong with my first day with the physical copies being when I sit there and read along with the lyrics and start trying to put together my interpretation of the story. Some interesting lyrics on Alpha, for sure. "Children scream, their mothers bleed, hung upside-down"


----------



## ASoC

Listening to it right now, and without the lyrics, it already sounds like a journey. The only thing that stood out to me as awkward was the very ending of A Black Minute, but so far this album is fantastic.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

.


----------



## Joose

^Is the Omega stream out and I missed it?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Few songs were up on youtube, gone now.

22 faces is still my favourite track. Its going to sound monstrous live.


----------



## Cynic

Cynic said:


> probably wouldn't put them up until next week if at all.
> 
> i really wanted to see them at house of blues in dallas tonight, but it's a two hour drive and i have work at 6am. :'(



so i was wrong. sorry haha


----------



## chinnybob

I think the three songs that were released first are the strongest, save for maybe Psychosphere, I'm loving that one. The whole thing is really solid though, great effort.


----------



## porknchili

Just finished listening to Alpha and I'd say it was a pretty good album, though I feel like Omega is going to be clearly better. Rainbow Gravity, A Black Minute, and Psychosphere were probably my favorite songs from it after the first listen, but everything was solid. However, I feel like it is lacking something, and it has nothing to do with the fact that this is just half of the album.


----------



## Jonathan20022

To the guys in the band, what did you guys tune to on each song?

Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just going off of footage and what we already know

A Black Minute (4:16) - 8 String (F# Standard)
MK Ultra (2:50) - 7 String (Drop Ab)
Heavy Heart (4:22) - 6 String (Drop C)
The Event (1:45) - 8 String (F# Standard)
The Scourge (5:36) - 7 String (Drop Ab)
Alpha (5:31) - 6 String (AGCFAD)
22 Faces (3:52) - 8 String (F# Standard)
Rainbow Gravity (4:39) - 7 String (Drop Ab)
Four Lights (2:18) - 8 String (F# Standard)
Psychosphere (6:16) - 7 String (Drop Ab)

Reprise (1:25) (?)
The Bad Thing (5:54) - 6 String (AGCFAD)
Priestess (5:04) - 6/7 String (Half Step Down/Drop Ab?)
Graveless (3:56) - 6 String (AGCFAD)
Hell Below (3:43) - 8 String (C#BEADGBE ?)
Omega (11:44) - 6 String (Drop C)
Stranger Things (7:35) - 7/8 String?

The strange thing about Stranger Things  is that in the studio video you can see them tracking for it with both 7 and 8 string Guitars, so that's the song I'm mostly confused about. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## vividox

After a few listens, I am absolutely loving the diversity here. So many soundscapes blended together and it really gives me the sense of being on an epic journey. Getting a lot more excited to get a hold of the lyrics and sit down with this for awhile.


----------



## ryansuki

The Jazz influence on Omega is just breathtaking. Just an awesome album all together, really impressed. Nice work Bulb and crew, you've outdone yourselves.


----------



## Cynic

discussing the content of an album that isn't streaming/hasn't been released in a public setting that one of the members frequently visits. kind of spitting in his face there aren't you?


----------



## ryansuki

Cynic said:


> discussing the content of an album that isn't streaming/hasn't been released in a public setting that one of the members frequently visits. kind of spitting in his face there aren't you?



You're right, my etiquette is off, was quite rude of me. As much as I can say that my pre-order is in, that doesn't quite validate my rudeness. No spitting in their face intended, if anything, much respect for a great piece of work.


----------



## Cynic

oops. i assumed that you had a leaked copy. that's my fault.


----------



## Joose

May I just say something? 

I'm so glad Spencer is still Periphery's vocalist. There is so much soul and emotion from him on these songs. 

That vocal part at like 1:25 in Rainbow Gravity...


----------



## Sephiroth952

Thanks for the hint at the stream last night misha! Was looking forward to this ever since you said that. 

Thanks for the autographs and awesome show! Loving MK Ultra!

Edit: Holy hell these vocal melodies are amazing.


----------



## Cynic

what i really want to know is if there will be an official explanation of the story.


----------



## crg123

Dayviewer said:


> Four Lights
> 
> Freakin' love the album, the writing, the production, hmm baby





Which bulb demo was that one? It sounds familiar but idr which one it was. I'm hoping some of my other favorites like Tiger, Inertia, Sinus, Chocolate Flobs and Msdoppertunity will appear. No matter what I'm happy with anything these guys do haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Cynic said:


> what i really want to know is if there will be an official explanation of the story.



Believe so! They're going to unveil it after awhile and possibly go Coheed on us and give us a Graphic Novel


----------



## IamLukas

crg123 said:


> Which bulb demo was that one? It sounds familiar but idr which one it was. I'm hoping some of my other favorites like Tiger, Inertia, Sinus, Chocolate Flobs and Msdoppertunity will appear. No matter what I'm happy with anything these guys do haha.



Main riff is "Axefxultratest3".


----------



## jwade

...Four Lights. I need to hear that live. Alpha is ridiculous, loving this so much.


----------



## btbamthewell

Joose said:


> May I just say something?
> 
> I'm so glad Spencer is still Periphery's vocalist. There is so much soul and emotion from him on these songs.



I agree so much with this, highlight of the album.

The Scourge is still probably my favorite track, even though the song it's self is ~4:00 it's got everything and such an epic ending.

Loving the drums in A Black Minute, and that solo in Rainbow Gravity


----------



## noobstix




----------



## Seybsnilksz

Jonathan20022 said:


> To the guys in the band, what did you guys tune to on each song?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just going off of footage and what we already know
> 
> A Black Minute (4:16) - 8 String (F# Standard)
> MK Ultra (2:50) - 7 String (Drop Ab)
> Heavy Heart (4:22) - 6 String (Drop C)
> The Event (1:45) - 8 String (F# Standard)
> The Scourge (5:36) - 7 String (Drop Ab)
> Alpha (5:31) - 6 String (AGCFAD)
> 22 Faces (3:52) - 8 String (F# Standard)
> Rainbow Gravity (4:39) - 7 String (Drop Ab)
> Four Lights (2:18) - 8 String (F# Standard)
> Psychosphere (6:16) - 7 String (Drop Ab)
> 
> Reprise (1:25) (?)
> The Bad Thing (5:54) - 6 String (AGCFAD)
> Priestess (5:04) - 6/7 String (Half Step Down/Drop Ab?)
> Graveless (3:56) - 6 String (AGCFAD)
> Hell Below (3:43) - 8 String (C#BEADGBE ?)
> Omega (11:44) - 6 String (Drop C)
> Stranger Things (7:35) - 7/8 String?
> 
> The strange thing about Stranger Things  is that in the studio video you can see them tracking for it with both 7 and 8 string Guitars, so that's the song I'm mostly confused about. Anyone have any thoughts?



Misha said that the song with a low C# was on a 7-string. And if Priestess is the song that Mrak played on a 6-string acoustic you're right about that one. The electrics is 7-strings in drop Ab but the acoustic part is a 6-string acoustic a half step down.


----------



## Alice AKW

I feel almost as if Misha used a 7 for that C# just to piss off people like me who like to cover songs


----------



## Dropsonic

Anyone know when the riff at about 00:20 seconds gets played on the album?


----------



## Alice AKW

Dropsonic said:


> Anyone know when the riff at about 00:20 seconds gets played on the album?




The clean one? It's a layer buried in The Bad Thing


----------



## Dropsonic

Alice AKW said:


> The clean one? It's a layer buried in The Bad Thing



Aaaah right, didn't realize that! Thanks for opening my ears haha! Though I wish it had appeared a bit more clearly, cause it's a cool goddamn riff!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Rainbow Gravity = Gravity's Rainbow?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Seybsnilksz said:


> Misha said that the song with a low C# was on a 7-string. And if Priestess is the song that Mrak played on a 6-string acoustic you're right about that one. The electrics is 7-strings in drop Ab but the acoustic part is a 6-string acoustic a half step down.



Jesus, that's absurd haha. I'd imagine they would pull it off on an 8 live to save on having to bring extra guitars on the road.

Anyone have any thoughts on Stranger Things? I still can't put my finger on how many strings/tuning they used on it.


----------



## vividox

So, do they have no intention of playing Juggernaut live from front to back, or is there a way to navigate all the tuning changes with energy-drink-fueled-roadies and chutzpah?


----------



## Snarpaasi

Just listened Alpha for the first time. Somehow I'm not that impressed what I used to be when P2 came out. Maybe I should listen the new album again. What about Omega, has it leaked yet? Sorry, didn't read that many other comments


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm listening through Alpha for the second time right now. My goodness, I love it. I feel like they're focusing on songwriting now, rather than shredding for the sake of shredding.

EDIT: I'm also loving Spencer's vocals. He's really grown into his voice. The pitched screams that he throws in every now and then are absolutely monstrous.


----------



## Dayviewer

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I'm listening through Alpha for the second time right now. My goodness, I love it. I feel like they're focusing on songwriting now, rather than shredding for the sake of shredding.


The writing definitely has increased loads  apart from the odd transition here or there.

It's also weird how I always knew how the band sounded, but couldn't actually find that sound / style if I would look it up in a particular song on previous records. 
And now with this record it's actually here. If that makes sense 
The production is also immense and it fits so well, loving every damn second


----------



## ASoC

vividox said:


> So, do they have no intention of playing Juggernaut from front to back live, or is there a way to navigate all the tuning changes with energy-drink-fueled-roadies and chutzpah?



I don't think they have any plans to play the whole double album through.


----------



## Jonathan20022

vividox said:


> So, do they have no intention of playing Juggernaut from front to back live, or is there a way to navigate all the tuning changes with energy-drink-fueled-roadies and chutzpah?



They got asked that in a couple of interviews, and they seem willing. But Goddamn would that be a nightmare for their roadies hahaha. I think every song features a different tuning or # of strings from the one before and after.

I would love it honestly, BTBAM although much more simple considering they only used one tuning. Their Parallax 2 Tour was beautiful and I loved experiencing a full album live like that.


----------



## isispelican

In case you have seen True Detective check out this great article about the symbolism behind it and mainly the psychosphere which seems to be where the song title came from, great stuff!
The Deeper Meaning of "True Detective" - Season One - The Vigilant Citizen


----------



## Joose

isispelican said:


> In case you have seen True Detective check out this great article about the symbolism behind it and mainly the psychosphere which seems to be where the song title came from, great stuff!
> The Deeper Meaning of "True Detective" - Season One - The Vigilant Citizen



I watched the entire season in a night/morning. Absolutely brilliant. 

Good find!


----------



## MartinMTL

Okay, MK Ultra is exactly what I needed to hear. Loving that song. Getting a Zyglrox vibe from it. Good outro as well. 

Unfortunately except for Graveless, Four Lights, and Rainbow Gravity I am not sold yet on the new direction. Funnily enough, it seems that the really heavy stuff is where I really dig them the most. That being said, I can see how they are developing their songwriting in a positive way. Just not digging the sound as much personally.


----------



## vividox

Jonathan20022 said:


> They got asked that in a couple of interviews, and they seem willing. But Goddamn would that be a nightmare for their roadies hahaha. I think every song features a different tuning or # of strings from the one before and after.
> 
> I would love it honestly, BTBAM although much more simple considering they only used one tuning. Their Parallax 2 Tour was beautiful and I loved experiencing a full album live like that.


Yeah, and not to be critical at all, but I would think that an artist would want to play a concept album in its entirety at least once. I mean, it's written with the purpose of being heard in its entirety, right?

Outside of that, I think the tuning change-ups are pretty interesting and really help to diversify the sound.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Four Lights was an awesome surprise to hear, loved that, Psychosphere, pretty much all the songs on Alpha we haven't already heard!

I absolutely cannot wait to get my pre-order!


----------



## turenkodenis

What about music videos for Jag record? Is there any info?


----------



## retrowheels

Jonathan20022 said:


> Jesus, that's absurd haha. I'd imagine they would pull it off on an 8 live to save on having to bring extra guitars on the road.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on Stranger Things? I still can't put my finger on how many strings/tuning they used on it.



I started trying to tab Stranger Things out. At about 2:45 right now, and doing it on an 8-string in F# standard- which is working well.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

After listening through Alpha twice, here are my thoughts:
- The Scourge is still probably my favorite track. Just love the way it builds up. Close behind are Alpha and 22 Faces.
- Spencer has hit a new high. I wasn't a huge fan of his vocals on PI, but they were one of my favorite parts of PII (Scarlet and Ragnarok especially), and he's just getting better and better.
- They've always had good guitar tones and drum sounds, but the bass on here is fcking MONSTROUS. Miles better than PII. Nollynollynollynollynollynollynollynolly


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

For anyone who doesn't know, MK Ultra is an old Bulb demo (and one of the very few on the album anyway, Four Lights being the other apparent one).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HhSLJ431a4


----------



## theo

Local radio station played a few songs off omega last night and had a pretty sweet interview with mark. HOLY SH!T hell below is so heavy.


----------



## Thorerges

theo said:


> Local radio station played a few songs off omega last night and had a pretty sweet interview with mark. HOLY SH!T hell below is so heavy.



Hell Below is unbelievable. It is incredibly metal and just ridiculous.


----------



## ngrungebb91

Thorerges said:


> Hell Below is unbelievable. It is incredibly metal and just ridiculous.



Totally agree. MAY surpass The Walk as their heaviest song... IMO


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Anyone else listening to Heavy Heart and feel like the chord progression mirrors Breeze too much? XD


----------



## Joose

Man, A Black Minute sets the album's tone so perfectly. I really enjoy that track.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

ngrungebb91 said:


> Totally agree. MAY surpass The Walk as their heaviest song... IMO



You clearly have never heard Eureka.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGfpjalwDnY&list=PLVWT5waYZYnnGk0f6fuQffLUekGazg5ez&index=1

Periphery Omega stream is up!

I have only two words to add here: Hell Below.


Here's the first song embedded. Couldn't find a way to embed the whole playlist, but if you follow the link at the start of this comment, you'll get there.


----------



## CloudAC

Yeah Hell Below is just bonkers, I ....ing love it. That change in the middle/end tho  When I first heard it I had to rewind and make sure I heard that correctly


----------



## Timelesseer

That chorus reprise from Alpha at the end of Omega  I can't wait to just sit down and listen through the albums back-to-back and enjoy them in all of their glory.


----------



## mortbopet

Priestess... i need to learn that riff... fast!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0BOOVMk344&index=3&list=PLVWT5waYZYnnGk0f6fuQffLUekGazg5ez


----------



## vividox

Definitely agree with all the comments about Spencer's vocals. He keeps getting better and better every album. Listening to Omega now and holy wow.


----------



## Alice AKW

I've said it once, I'll say it again...

Before Hell Below:






During Hell Below


----------



## Cbutler

after hell below


----------



## Alice AKW

Oh and for the people wondering, Stranger Things is indeed in 8 string F# stndard, I hear a couple riffs that they tracked with 8's in the updates.


----------



## JustMac

Could not imagine Rust Cohle getting down to this in his psychosphere.


----------



## Genome

The end of Priestess is very Opeth!

Edit: In fact it's a bit like A Fair Judgement!


----------



## gorthul

I can't listen to the Omega stream due to it being blocked in germany.
To those who listened:
Did FUF made it onto the album? I remember that Misha rerecorded it when he got his Juggernaut pickups.


----------



## nikolazjalic

definitely prefer Omega more, damn


----------



## Joose

Hell Below is stupid. I fvcking love it! The absurdly low guitars paired with Spencer's high screams is absolutely crushing. 

Stranger Things may be my favorite on all of Juggernaut though. I'm blown away by that song. That last chorus hits all of the right feels.

And the title track.. perfect.


----------



## Opion

Oh my GOD OMEGA IS BLOWING MY MIND SO HARD!

The way Hell below just diverges into Holdsworthian territory is just, oh my god, hilariously awesome. Then BOOM! Omega just comes at you with so many hooks and swinging riffs. Gatdamn.

This album is taking the whole "writing what we want" concept to a whole new extreme. AND I LOVE IT.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

gorthul said:


> I can't listen to the Omega stream due to it being blocked in germany.
> To those who listened:
> Did FUF made it onto the album? I remember that Misha rerecorded it when he got his Juggernaut pickups.



I was hoping it would, but I couldn't spot it. Hopefully it'll get to his solo album whenever that's gonna happen.


----------



## New Age Moron

Juggernaut is a very intense piece of work.


----------



## vividox

Alpha's chorus reprise in Omega is the exact part when this album went from a 10 to an 11 for me. Freakin' amazing.


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm seconding that, so many chills.


----------



## Joose

vividox said:


> Alpha's chorus reprise in Omega is the exact part when this album went from a 10 to an 11 for me. Freakin' amazing.



Yeah that was awesome.

So is the nod to 22 Faces' chorus in Stranger Things, I'm loving that.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

I love both albums, they're amazing! I think Omega might be my favorite out of all the songs, I especially love Spencer's performance from 5:10 to 7:00. It's just so catchy!


----------



## btbamthewell

vividox said:


> Alpha's chorus reprise in Omega is the exact part when this album went from a 10 to an 11 for me. Freakin' amazing.



I feel like I'm the only one who thinks it's too forced

Also the transition at the end of Hell Below is really...awkward/weird.

Stranger Things is awesome though!


----------



## Sebski

btbamthewell said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who thinks it's too forced
> 
> Also the transition at the end of Hell Below is really...awkward/weird.
> 
> Stranger Things is awesome though!



Second all of that.


----------



## Simic

I love Omega. Best track from both of the albums for me.


----------



## Cynic

i really wish that i had the lyrics and artwork to go along with this so that i can fully immerse myself in the story.


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> i really wish that i had the lyrics and artwork to go along with this so that i can fully immerse myself in the story.



Aye.

That said, reading along with the lyrics while already having a grasp on the music should be great as well.

I didn't have the willpower to stay away from this thread and ignore the streams. Oh well.


----------



## Meddl

HELL BELOW IS SO SICK OMG CAPSLOCK! DJ0NTPACKS WAS YES!


----------



## Alice AKW

The surprises for me will be coming on the Omega DVD, as I doubt they'll stream Juggerdoc soon, let alone the extra stuff on there.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Alice AKW said:


> Oh and for the people wondering, Stranger Things is indeed in 8 string F# stndard, I hear a couple riffs that they tracked with 8's in the updates.



They tracked the main riff on a 7 in one of the updates, that's mainly why I'm confused.


----------



## Joose

How is Hell Below so audible? I'm blown away by notes that low actually coming through clearly.

Can't get enough of Stranger Things though; may be my new Ragnarok, which was my new Light.


----------



## JEngelking

I need to stop coming back to this thread, it's making me want to listen to the streams really bad but I wanna get my physical copy so I can experience the album all at once.


----------



## Stijnson

gorthul said:


> I can't listen to the Omega stream due to it being blocked in germany.
> To those who listened:
> Did FUF made it onto the album? I remember that Misha rerecorded it when he got his Juggernaut pickups.



Im pretty sure there is a German friendly stream out there aswell. Otherwise you could always just get the Hola better internet thing for Chrome. Works like a charm.

Omega sounds ridiculous btw


----------



## Joose

JEngelking said:


> I need to stop coming back to this thread, it's making me want to listen to the streams really bad but I wanna get my physical copy so I can experience the album all at once.



You've made it much longer than I.


----------



## JEngelking

Joose said:


> You've made it much longer than I.



I have listened to the singles admittedly, and also Psychosphere (because I had already seen a live video of Periphery playing it live and I decided it was only fair to hear the studio version ), but otherwise I'm not gonna listen to the full stream, as much as it pains me.


----------



## Joose

JEngelking said:


> I have listened to the singles admittedly, and also Psychosphere (because I had already seen a live video of Periphery playing it live and I decided it was only fair to hear the studio version ), but otherwise I'm not gonna listen to the full stream, as much as it pains me.



That's what I wanted to do. But I visited this thread too much. Get out of here while you still can!


----------



## Cynic

Joose said:


> Aye.
> 
> That said, reading along with the lyrics while already having a grasp on the music should be great as well.
> 
> I didn't have the willpower to stay away from this thread and ignore the streams. Oh well.



true. we won't have to concentrate solely on one or the other.


----------



## Omarfan

Hey guys. I just wanted to share this with you since I know this is like the biggest collection of hardcore Periphery fans around. I recently did an interview with Spencer which you can read here:

Spencer Sotelo Talks of the Juggernaut That Is Periphery | Houston Press

But the way that Village Voice Media requires us to do interviews kinda sucks cause you miss out on a lot of the best details for the sake of brevity. Since I know you guys probably want to know all the details and such, I figured I'd just share the audio recording of the interview. Excuse my awkwardness haha.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRB0Z8TlPuc


----------



## splinter8451

So have preorders shipped? Should I be checking my mail everyday???  I just want my hat.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

Liked Omega, listened to it twice, will listen to it again... On the other hand I got trought Alpha once and I'll have to force myself to do it again. It just feels a lot weaker than Omega for me. I hope their next material will be more like Omega.

And, I'm not sure if I'm the only one who thinks like that, but Spencer have to fvcking tone it down a notch! Vocals just seem a bit too theatrical and over-expressive(is that even a word?)


----------



## Cynic

this has to be said: the chord progression in stranger things @4:33 is probably the best thing ever. the note choice and rhythms are fantastic


----------



## Alice AKW

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Liked Omega, listened to it twice, will listen to it again... On the other hand I got trought Alpha once and I'll have to force myself to do it again. It just feels a lot weaker than Omega for me. I hope their next material will be more like Omega.
> 
> And, I'm not sure if I'm the only one who thinks like that, but Spencer have to fvcking tone it down a notch! Vocals just seem a bit too theatrical and over-expressive(is that even a word?)



Man, you would NOT like Devin Townsend


----------



## TheHereticSlade

I have to say....I absolutely love Omega!
The progressions are really smooth, the heavy contrasting parts too.

The middle part of Priestess has so much emotion.
And how the HELL does one get the Bass so LOW, but yet so defined and clear sounding. 
The Unguided part in Stranger Things spotted!

As of now, I too feel that Omega is holistically better.
But maybe Alpha needs to grow on me.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

KristapsCoCoo said:


> And, I'm not sure if I'm the only one who thinks like that, but Spencer have to fvcking tone it down a notch! Vocals just seem a bit too theatrical and over-expressive(is that even a word?)



Honestly this is the only negative thing I found about the album. The vocals are otherwise great and he's gotten wayyyy better over the years, but singing with full voice on a smooth clean part just didn't work for me. Other than that, I got no complaints.


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> this has to be said: the chord progression in stranger things @4:33 is probably the best thing ever. the note choice and rhythms are fantastic



Love that part. Reminds me a lot of later Mnemic, and oddly enough some of Spencer's screams in Stranger Things remind me of them as well.


----------



## Joose

KristapsCoCoo said:


> And, I'm not sure if I'm the only one who thinks like that, but Spencer have to fvcking tone it down a notch! Vocals just seem a bit too theatrical and over-expressive(is that even a word?)



The music calls for it. Screams for it, even. I wouldn't have it any other way.


Edit: Oops, meant to combine these posts.


----------



## starslight

Alice AKW said:


> Man, you would NOT like Devin Townsend



Wait, what? The affected boybandy thing Spencer's doing with his cleans on the new stuff is nothing like what Devin does.


----------



## Alice AKW

starslight said:


> Wait, what? The affected boybandy thing Spencer's doing with his cleans on the new stuff is nothing like what Devin does.



I was more referring to how he referred to Spencer's vocal work as "Theatrical," which is one of the prime adjectives I'd use to describe a lot of Dev's work.


----------



## Joel

I've enjoyed each Periphery release more than the last one. Meaning up until now, 'Clear' was my favourite thing they'd released. Based on the streams so far 'Omega' is now my favourite. For me they just keep getting better and better. Their music is becoming more diverse and interesting. They're becoming a true Prog Metal band, instead of just doing the 'djent' thing.


----------



## Joose

"Stranger Things" needs a video, just sayin'...

Actually, they all need videos. Can we crowdfund a Juggernaut movie?


----------



## isispelican

spencer appearance on casey sabol's new ep (pop alert for the trve d#ents) :
https://soundcloud.com/taecertified/better-angels-ep-version


----------



## stradfire

Joel said:


> I've enjoyed each Periphery release more than the last one. Meaning up until now, 'Clear' was my favourite thing they'd released. Based on the streams so far 'Omega' is now my favourite. For me they just keep getting better and better. Their music is becoming more diverse and interesting. They're becoming a true Prog Metal band, instead of just doing the 'djent' thing.



I second that. As soon as I hear anything from them I just want more. It's getting easier and easier to pick out each guitarist in their music it seems.


----------



## lewstherin006




----------



## wannabguitarist

I need to figure out how to dial a tone like that in on my HD500


----------



## stradfire

I've really come to love Mrak's style. I do a lot of the same kind of things in my playing, like alternate open tunings and open note/slide phrasing. Cool vid


----------



## Cynic

what does everyone mean by "the alphabet" when referring to omega? are they talking about the alpha reprise toward the end?


----------



## isispelican

^


----------



## Cynic

oh haha thanks


----------



## AlejoV

Cynic said:


> what does everyone mean by "the alphabet" when referring to omega? are they talking about the alpha reprise toward the end?



That video is a demo called "The Alphabet". You will hear it a bit further the middle of Omega.


----------



## stradfire

dat thumb...


----------



## toiletstand

is it tuesday yet


----------



## MemphisHawk




----------



## MemphisHawk

Looked back several pages and didn't see it posted.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Just listened through both streams. I won't spoil it for those of you who are waiting, but I will say that I really enjoyed it.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Damn, that


Spoiler



Alpha chorus reprise in Omega. Absolutely fvcking perfect.


 Really digging Stranger Things as well, and Graveless (which I wasn't a huge fan of initially) works really well in the context of the album.

EDIT: Overall, I must say I prefer Alpha (maybe I'm in the minority here) because IMO it's far more melodic. However, I've listened to Alpha five times in three days, so I'll need to run through Omega a few times to make a call.


----------



## Taylord

What if the concept is a joke.


----------



## Sephiroth952

After listening to both of the albums I can honestly say I prefer alpha. Its a lot more enjoyable with a straight play through. Omega is just too in your face with out any breaks between the heavy bits, where as alpha strise a nice balance. Also the vocal melodies on alpha are the tits. Both albums are great though.


----------



## ASoC

FretsOnFyre said:


> Damn, that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha chorus reprise in Omega. Absolutely fvcking perfect.
> 
> 
> Really digging Stranger Things as well, and Graveless (which I wasn't a huge fan of initially) works really well in the context of the album.
> 
> EDIT: Overall, I must say I prefer Alpha (maybe I'm in the minority here) because IMO it's far more melodic. However, I've listened to Alpha five times in three days, so I'll need to run through Omega a few times to make a call.





Sephiroth952 said:


> After listening to both of the albums I can honestly say I prefer alpha. Its a lot more enjoyable with a straight play through. Omega is just too in your face with out any breaks between the heavy bits, where as alpha strise a nice balance. Also the vocal melodies on alpha are the tits. Both albums are great though.



I am also much more into Alpha than Omega


----------



## Dwellingers

Ending in Priestess is pretty Opeth-y.


----------



## wannabguitarist

While I miss the incessant riffage of the first two albums, as a whole, Alpha and Omega are fvcking fantastic. Good job Bulb & friends


----------



## ASoC

Ok, so who is going to the Hollywood show at the House of Blues? PM me if you want to meet up, because all of my friends flaked on me


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm liking the new record, who would've thought that.


----------



## noobstix

Really digging Stranger things! Looking forward to getting my pre-order which shipped yesterday


----------



## JustMac

KristapsCoCoo said:


> And, I'm not sure if I'm the only one who thinks like that, but Spencer have to fvcking tone it down a notch! Vocals just seem a bit too theatrical and over-expressive(is that even a word?)



Agreed, his vocals on the this are pretty OTT at times, his accenting/vibrato mirrors a lot of 00's female pop singers. I think I heard in an interview before that he liked a few singers on American Idol (not that that's a bad thing). It does seem forced and melodramatic, and it's a strange juxtaposition: the instruments eschew cliché moments that Spencer seems to gravitate towards.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

JustMac said:


> Agreed, his vocals on the this are pretty OTT at times, his accenting/vibrato mirrors a lot of 00's female pop singers. I think I heard in an interview before that he liked a few singers on American Idol (not that that's a bad thing). It does seem forced and melodramatic, and it's a strange juxtaposition: the instruments eschew cliché moments that Spencer seems to gravitate towards.



It's a concept album; a narrative told from a person/peoples point of view. It _should_ be theatrical. That's what concept albums are: theater. Concept albums put a lot of weight on the vocalist because of this. I had a big ol'  moment when I first heard the "I will survive" scream @3:00 on The Scourge. But it fits the ethos of the narrative.

I think Sponce will end up being the MVP of the album for me, which is high praise, as vocals and the singing are generally the thing I care about the least. Plus I'm a guitar player and I lean that way. Further, his voice and technique has matured/evolved a lot since the debut album.


----------



## Zalbu

Is the Alpha stream dead for anybody else?


----------



## btbamthewell

Zalbu said:


> Is the Alpha stream dead for anybody else?



Same here. Just means more Omega time.


----------



## Scrubface05

bozothedeathmachine said:


> It's a concept album; a narrative told from a person/peoples point of view. It _should_ be theatrical. That's what concept albums are: theater. Concept albums put a lot of weight on the vocalist because of this. I had a big ol'  moment when I first heard the "I will survive" scream @3:00 on The Scourge. But it fits the ethos of the narrative.
> 
> I think Sponce will end up being the MVP of the album for me, which is high praise, as vocals and the singing are generally the thing I care about the least. Plus I'm a guitar player and I lean that way. Further, his voice and technique has matured/evolved a lot since the debut album.



This ^^
He wrote the concept (according to an interview I heard yesterday, not sure how 100% that is) and all of the vocal lines, melodies, etc, are there to fit with the story.
Periphery is at the point where they felt they've eased the listeners into more and more clean vocals, and they aren't afraid to use them.

I think the vocals are very fitting for an album of this caliber. 
What would you want from him, one type of singing the entire album? No vibrato, no melodies, purely screams?


----------



## Joose

JustMac said:


> Agreed, his vocals on the this are pretty OTT at times, his accenting/vibrato mirrors a lot of 00's female pop singers. I think I heard in an interview before that he liked a few singers on American Idol (not that that's a bad thing). It does seem forced and melodramatic, and it's a strange juxtaposition: the instruments eschew cliché moments that Spencer seems to gravitate towards.



Like the vocals at 5:48 in Stranger Things?

I don't know why, but I love that part. He makes these poppy as all hell bits fit into a metal song brilliantly, in my opinion.


----------



## Stijnson

Zalbu said:


> Is the Alpha stream dead for anybody else?



It is for us European listeners. But download the Hola better Internet for Chrome thing and set your country to the US and voila!


----------



## Deception

Stranger Things = new favourite Periphery song. The 'wayohh' synth-y part in the background at 6:00 though 

I think I prefer Alpha as an album - I love how the guitar melody from the clean part of the Scourge pops up continuously throughout the album, especially at 1:41 in Four Lights. And I'm really enjoying Psychosphere.


----------



## drmosh

The Bad Thing is a masterpiece. Hell Below gives me SYL vibes, and that's more than good


----------



## chinnybob

Finally got a chance to give Omega a couple of listens. For me it absolutely smokes Alpha. I think the "alphabet" section of Omega might be my favourite moment of both albums. 

Also did Hell Below remind anyone else massively of Spasm by Meshuggah?


----------



## Joose

Win a PRS SE Custom 24 7-String Guitar from Periphery! | Guitar World

This sure would be nice to win; I've been without a guitar since mine were stolen in Las Vegas.


----------



## ASoC

So not only am I going to the concert tonight, but my CD preorder came in the mail today!


----------



## philkilla

Amazing album(s) is/are amazing


----------



## Tang

Can we talk about the bass tone on this album?

Oh, Nolly.


----------



## jwade

Seriously, the bass is ridiculous on both albums, and the drumming is nuts too.


----------



## Joose

The bass tone has given balls to the djent sound. It's lovely.


----------



## wannabguitarist

So who's working on Priestess tab? I'll trade you nudes of my ex


----------



## lawizeg

I like most of Omega, preordered it right after hearing it lol. But Alpha isn't really doin' it for me right now...I will give it more listens though. I think it's because I like the style of Periphery that is more present in Omega and PII. It'd be interesting to see what people who prefer one album over the other like in Periphery's older stuff.

Ever since I heard The Bad Thing I can't stop playing it&#8211;kudos to Spencer especially on that one(and what I think is Mark's solo? Love it)!



Dwellingers said:


> Ending in Priestess is pretty Opeth-y.



I thought the whole thing was Opeth-y  Good for me, I LOVE me some Akerfeldt.


----------



## Timelesseer

The chorus of Alpha may be the catchiest chorus I've ever heard. It's been stuck in my head for about 5 days now on repeat. Both albums are awesome and I'm finding more and more things I like about them with every listen.


----------



## putnut77

lawizeg said:


> I like most of Omega, preordered it right after hearing it lol. But Alpha isn't really doin' it for me right now...I will give it more listens though. I think it's because I like the style of Periphery that is more present in Omega and PII. It'd be interesting to see what people who prefer one album over the other like in Periphery's older stuff.
> 
> Ever since I heard The Bad Thing I can't stop playing itkudos to Spencer especially on that one(and what I think is Mark's solo? Love it)!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the whole thing was Opeth-y  Good for me, I LOVE me some Akerfeldt.




Im in the same boat as you. I heavily prefer Omega, there are some tasty riffs and good tunes. Alpha...not really hitting it for me..too....not...for me yet. I'll continue to listen, digest.


----------



## Dayviewer

Now off to make some dinner, and then kick back to watch the documentary


----------



## ASoC

Had a blast at the concert last night, I was on the barricade right in front of spencer for the whole set. Saw some great things like Mrak playing Rock Paper Scissors with a fan during the 000000000000 part of Make Total Destroy. Even though he's sick, Spencer still absolutely killed it. Interestingly enough, they started selling the Juggernaut albums at the show last night


----------



## Tang

Does anyone else get a Still Life'y vibe from the artwork?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Between the artwork on the covers and the images in the song videos I really can't put my finger on the story at all. Some theories seem interesting though.


----------



## Dayviewer

Jonathan20022 said:


> Between the artwork on the covers and the images in the song videos I really can't put my finger on the story at all. Some theories seem interesting though.


Same here, I do have some ideas here and there but that's all really, can't find a real story line


----------



## Ambit

Alright guys, story is something about brainwashing/cult like stuff. 22 faces is a reference to a girl with 22 multiple personalities. (22faces.com). Psychosphere refers to true detective. Four lights is a reference to a famous scene in Star Trek where a captor attempts to break Picard's will by showing him 4 lights, but telling him to say there is five. MK Ultra is a reference to a program run by the CIA where they tested various drugs on people to coerce confessions out. Rainbow gravity is a theory that opposes the big bang. Links below.

22faces.com
Wake Up & Smell The Psychosphere: True Detective Is A Revelation: Gothamist
Four light scene: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_eSwq1ewsU
mK: Project MKUltra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ambit

Dayviewer said:


> Now off to make some dinner, and then kick back to watch the documentary



Can you post the lyrics? Or the illustrations?


----------



## Ambit

I cant help but say that the Omega cover totally looks like a nasty .......


----------



## lewstherin006

This is an idea from that came from /r/progmetal on reddit:

ALPHA: So I think it starts during a satanic cult birthing ritual in an old cathedral in the forest (judging from the artwork) where the mother is bathed in the blood of the circle while the child is being born, and the onlookers pore their hatred and negativity into the child in order to create a demon. The child grows in the cathedral where it was born, in total isolation, the only people he comes into contact with are the cult, and as he grows, the hatred builds inside of him until it overwhelms him and the darkness takes over.

OMEGA: At this point he becomes the embodiment of all the evil and filth that had been poured into him from inception, strikes out and slaughters everyone. There is a brief mention of a girl locked in the same place, growing up, who may have been his only companion, however briefly, and fears what they have turned him into (what is underneath the stone), and manages to escape and run away. He starts to realise his own demonic destiny, believing that what soul he may have had has been destroyed and this leads him on a Journey down into the earth ("there's a crack in the earth") where he is being called by Beelzebub. Once he arrives he has an internal struggle, believing that he is sin, destruction and unholy filth, yet he yearns for forgiveness and begins to repent. This begins to heal his soul and he is drawn up into the light above, to his surprise.


----------



## lawizeg

Didn't get the cult thing from what I could hear, that makes sense though. The basic Omega story was clear(heh) to me though. It's very Spencer-y...at least I think that sort of thing fits the style of lyrics and themes he usually writes. I like it.

Gave Alpha another listen, and I really like Psychosphere and The Scourge, but the one "r-r-radio" part of Heavy Heart turns me off, though the rest of the song is great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

lawizeg said:


> Didn't get the cult thing from what I could hear, that makes sense though. The basic Omega story was clear(heh) to me though. It's very Spencer-y...at least I think that sort of thing fits the style of lyrics and themes he usually writes. I like it.
> 
> Gave Alpha another listen, and I really like Psychosphere and The Scourge, but the one "r-r-radio" part of Heavy Heart turns me off, though the rest of the song is great.



I love that song so much, it carries me through it so well that I miss that and when the last chorus comes back in I sing along with the ra-ra-radio part and realize it already passed lol.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Loving both discs so far, absolutely blown away with the production value and the sheer effort that would have gone into this, can't wait to see them on he road in OZ


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I get the feeling that the little stutter edit on Spencer's vocals in 'Heavy Heart' is just more trolling.


----------



## ASoC

Forgot to mention this, but The Scourge is fvcking badass live. My neck is still sore from last night's show.


----------



## Tang

finally getting a chance to listen to my preorder with my Grado SR-80's and its a complete revelation. It makes the youtube streams sound like play-doh.

yes, play-doh.

HOLYSHIT. you can actually hear individual notes in Hell Below. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Joose

Tang said:


> HOLYSHIT. you can actually hear individual notes in Hell Below. I'm at a loss for words.



That's what I said! It's nuts.


----------



## Acrid

Stream is awesome, can't wait for my pre-order to arrive! 

Possibly a stupid question but is it possible to purchase the Haunted Shores album from anywhere online? Only been able to find a few songs on Bandcamp.


----------



## Sebski

Do the lyrics only come with special edition packages or in every CD case?

For example, do the lyrics come with this? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Juggernaut-Alpha-Periphery/dp/B00Q67QQIQ


----------



## ROAR

I haven't even listened to Omega yet, I'm glued to Alpha and just keep getting blown away.
Best release NA.


----------



## isispelican

Acrid said:


> Stream is awesome, can't wait for my pre-order to arrive!
> 
> Possibly a stupid question but is it possible to purchase the Haunted Shores album from anywhere online? Only been able to find a few songs on Bandcamp.



There is no official release with the current line up besides a split ep with two songs. Their older albums are on itunes : https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/haunted-shores/id269519363


----------



## sileighty

Here's my rambling take:



Spoiler



A cult attempting to bring about the end of the world forces one of its members to bare a kid fit for housing a demon. The main character struggles to live because killing himself would unleash the demon and cause mass destruction. He begins to lose his resolve and ultimately gives in to suicide. At some point, he is redeemed and exists through all points in time as reward for his suffering.





Code:


[spoiler]NOTES
=====
- the ones who are blind
    - cult members
    - or those who are unaware of the main character's suffering
- the cult's cathedral is on a really tall mountain
    - there's a room/prison deep below housing main character
- "narrow road", white light; the rainbow is wider
    - each band of light could be a different dimension
- Beelzebub, one of seven princes of hell
    - rainbow has seven colors
        - he lies in the red spectrum
            - red is one extreme of the spectrum
                * the other is violet
        - there may be six other demon princes
- Alpha and Omega
    - God
- mystery
    - religious cult
- silver
    - feminine energy (yin)
        - negative principle
        - the moon
    - masculine energy (yang)
        - positive principle
        - the sun
- scarlet
    - immorality and sin
    - red spectrum
        - cult of Beelzebub?
- omens
    - "clouds of blackness strike lightning" // "Heavy Heart"
- 22
    - number of cult members??


ALPHA
=====
01. A Black Minute
- all female cult (*NOTES silver)
- sacrifice happens at night
- duality
- moon and sun = woman and man/yin and yang
- blood of children is needed for the ritual // "Reprise"

02. MK Ultra
- glass brain // prism -> Rainbow Gravity ??
    - the child has the ability to exist between multiple dimensions
        - cult intends to control all dimensions
- "this bruise as a sign that we own you now and forever",
  mark of the Beast?
- the demon is forced into the kid born from "A Black Minute"

03. Heavy Heart
- nothing above // no chance for entering heaven
- struggles with the thoughts of the demon placed inside
- goes on killing spree
    - suffers from nightmares after

04. the Event

05. the Scourge
- ponders life outside confinement
- if character kills self, he fully becomes a demon
    - character's living is the only thing keeping the demon from
      realizing its full power
        - character tries to survive for the fate of those living on Earth

06. Alpha
- "envy eating away at the core of us", character is jealous of the lives
  of others; despite his suffering, he know he'll never get to live
  amongst them
    - envy = green; green spectrum of rainbow??
        - Beelzebub is the demon of envy
- blindness may refer to those who are unaware of the character's suffering

07. 22 Faces
- character is losing resolve to live
    - is torturing himself by resisting the demon inside
- demon is trying to get character to kill himself
    - character begins to become curious at what the demon is
- begins to want revenge on the cult that forced demon inside of him

08. Rainbow Gravity
- tries to resist thinking about suicide or living (mortal mistake)
- "search a little deeper for what our actions will cost", considers
  giving in
- "clear light", purity; a state beyond thought

09. Four Lights

10. Psychosphere
- demon begins to take over
- what humanity is left in main character is telling advising him there
  is no redemption from giving in ("one way road")
- character lets demon take over for promise of taking out revenge on
  cult members



OMEGA
=====
01. Reprise

02. the Bad Thing
- "grave when I'm staring up" // Graveless
- demon offers escape at the cost of killing everything
- "the other side", if light and dark are two sides; character wants to
  escape to light, demon offers escape, but only to the dark side

03. Preistess
- "underneath the stone", portal to another dimension or the demon's
  prison
- a cult member is potentially character's mother
    - may have contemplated suicide at one point to avoid fate of main
      character

04. Graveless
- "smile now rips open", throat slitting
- kills self and becomes a demon

05. Hell Below
- "red to gray", red part of the rainbow
    - gray sits between black and white
        - this is the character's chance between going to hell or heaven
- begins to burn in hell for killing self

06. Omega
- asks for forgiveness because even in death the character has not found
  peace
- "regret is ripping the throat from my neck", could be referring to
  the slitting of his throat in "Graveless"
- "dark reflections", reference to Newton's rings?
    - center of reflection of light between two surfaces??
        - purgatory

07. Stranger Things
- main character is floating between various points in time[/spoiler]


----------



## Joose

^And this is what I see... 







What exactly is embedded that I can't see? 2nd time this has happened recently.


Edit: Ooooh, I didn't know there was a spoiler code. Interesting!


----------



## Cynic

click and hold the left button on the mouse, then drag your cursor over the green blocks to reveal the mystery. hth


----------



## Joose

Cynic said:


> click and hold the left button on the mouse, then drag your cursor over the green blocks to reveal the mystery. hth



Only have a phone at the moment. But that's okay, I clicked "quote" and just read everything there. 

I've read some interesting interpretations of the concept; but so far, not sold on anyone's. But, I haven't seen the art in the booklets yet. Like, I feel like it's more complicated than anyone has made it out to be so far. 


On another note, anyone else suddenly just loving Priestess? I didn't care for it all that much at first, it fit but I didn't dig it. I sure do now though! Great track.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Timelesseer said:


> The chorus of Alpha may be the catchiest chorus I've ever heard. It's been stuck in my head for about 5 days now on repeat. Both albums are awesome and I'm finding more and more things I like about them with every listen.


----------



## Alice AKW

So guys, I'm a bit unnerved. 

I preordered through Killermerch, I got my poster today but the CD's are nowhere to be found.

Does anyone know if they ship the two seperate or what?


----------



## splinter8451

Alice AKW said:


> So guys, I'm a bit unnerved.
> 
> I preordered through Killermerch, I got my poster today but the CD's are nowhere to be found.
> 
> Does anyone know if they ship the two seperate or what?



Did you order a poster tube? If so then yes they are separate. I didn't order a poster tube and mine all came in one bubble envelope. Poster folded up.


----------



## Alice AKW

Yeah I ordered a poster tube. Thanks!

And goddamn, seeing the bits of the artwork I can through the "P" on the poster, a LOT of work went into this, and I can't wait to get the actual CD's.


----------



## splinter8451

Speaking of the artwork. Were we supposed to get mini posters of the artwork inside each CD? Because I only got it with Alpha


----------



## ASoC

splinter8451 said:


> Speaking of the artwork. Were we supposed to get mini posters of the artwork inside each CD? Because I only got it with Alpha



Alpha comes with a poster, Omega comes with a dvd


----------



## hypotc

Is the documentary available for digital purchase?


----------



## Khoi

wooooooooooooo!

What a Periphery filled weekend. Saw the guys all weekend at NAMM, got to play all their new sig gear at NAMM, then VIP show in Santa Ana (best show ever), and now I come home to this!!


----------



## ASoC

For anyone that wants the lyrics but can't access them for whatever reason, I put them all on my Google drive.

I used the liner notes and edited them a bit to add certain words and backing vocals (also to correct grammar in The Bad thing, because it bothered me)

Anyways, here you go: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dsoUIS_-dZNqfD1CDpX2N3xwAXYKqduBtN6eLdH3JME/edit?usp=sharing

Edit: Also, please let me know if you think there are any typos, I am human after all.


----------



## Joose

^I read along with those while listening to the whole album. Thanks. 

Guess I'll need to do so again when I have the artwork, because I'm more lost than ever haha. Is it pro-Bible? Anti-Bible? Entirely metaphorical? Something else?

I don't know. But, I like that it's not blatantly obvious.


----------



## ASoC

I don't think it's pro or anti-bible. I feel like the story just uses elements that are of a biblical nature. I feel like the interpretation that was posted earlier is pretty close, at least in a general sense. I wonder if/when the band will reveal the story officially.

Also, you're very welcome. I was typing them out so I'd have them on my phone and I figured I may as well put them up for anyone who wants them


----------



## Scrubface05

I really hope that Spence ends up giving us a little narrative about the story.
It's always amazing hearing the true meaning from the creator.
Also can this idea please be made into a ....ing dark silent film with only the album as the soundtrack? 
I'm picturing scenes in my head and it would be insane.


----------



## Alice AKW

I kinda want them to make another concept album based around what Juggernaut was originally, which was kinda based off the lyricss to Jetpacks Was Yes!, which is one of my favorite Periphery songs ever.


----------



## Ambit

Any chance someone wants to upload juggerdoc? Surprised it can't be found anywhere.


----------



## Khoi

Ambit said:


> Any chance someone wants to upload juggerdoc? Surprised it can't be found anywhere.



Are you serious?


----------



## Ambit

Khoi said:


> Are you serious?



.....Yes? Are YOU serious? Idiot *cough*


----------



## Alice AKW

It's no extra for the documentary when you order Omega, just buy it dude.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Yeah just wait until it comes out, it's not like you have to wait too long for it. You'll survive a day or so without it.


----------



## Ambit

I wiiillll suuuurrrrviiiiiivveeee!!!!! (The Scourge) lol


----------



## starslight

Ambit said:


> .....Yes? Are YOU serious? Idiot *cough*



Are you _sure_ you're serious?


----------



## Joose

I am racking my brain far too much over this concept. 

Without yet seeing the artwork, I keep bouncing between things like... *The character was damned from birth; as in, he was indoctrinated into a religion, lived a life of a judgement and "killed" (read: pushed away) people he shouldn't have because they didn't deserve it; and the redemption found at the end is simply freedom from those beliefs. With this interpretation, I suppose the middle parts of the story, like seeing the world for what it really is through a "crack in the Earth" would be occasionally putting those beliefs on hold and seeing the world for what it is, instead of seeing it for what it's not or what he's been taught it "should" be.

Or something like that? That could just be me relating it to growing up in a Catholic household and it (and its morals) driving me insane, only to eventually stray from it and (for awhile) feel like I had done something horrible by instilling that sort of rejection of God in my life, feeling like this Satan I had heard so much about had "won" and I was falling into something awful. But what followed was eventually realizing that the absence of it all actually made me happier than I had ever previously known. Gone were the days of questioning every decision I made, due to a fear of the eternal. My "light" or "heaven" was being free from thoughts and promises of a literal light and heaven.

This interpretation spawned from lines like, "where we fail, is thinking our worth is something much more than this" in Rainbow Gravity (and knowing what the Rainbow Gravity theory is all about). Because that's what made me happy, was realizing I was far more content with the idea of this life being all we have than I was with any sort of afterlife.

Just rambling an idea.


----------



## Khoi

I know Omega is supposed to be the "darker" album, but I find the artwork on Alpha to be way more haunting. Especially the back cover, man.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Ambit said:


> Any chance someone wants to upload juggerdoc? Surprised it can't be found anywhere.



I know right! Its almost as if they wanted you to buy the album to get it. Its crazy!


----------



## Ambit

*mod edit: unfortunately for you it was reported BEFORE you edited your post*



JoeyBTL said:


> I know right! Its almost as if they wanted you to buy the album to get it. Its crazy!



Right? Weird, cuz they probably wanted you to buy the album but... its everywhere online for free!


----------



## Sebski

Sebski said:


> Do the lyrics only come with special edition packages or in every CD case?
> 
> For example, do the lyrics come with this? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Juggernaut-Alpha-Periphery/dp/B00Q67QQIQ



Bump


----------



## Alice AKW

Ambit said:


> Right? Weird, cuz they probably wanted you to buy the album but... its everywhere online for free!



It's almost like there should be an incentive for financially suppoting a band!


----------



## crg123

Ambit said:


> Right? Weird, cuz they probably wanted you to buy the album but... its everywhere online for free!



Negggggggg.

Seriously if you do it you shouldn't shove it in his face. He comes here all the time and is an active member of the community. I get the temptation, but its more of a respect thing to put it out there like that. Just think of how much hard work goes into producing things like this just for people to download with a click of a button. Do what you want but show some respect at least. Some people like to actually support the bands they love.


----------



## ASoC

Ambit said:


> .....Yes? Are YOU serious? Idiot *cough*





Ambit said:


> Right? Weird, cuz they probably wanted you to buy the album but... its everywhere online for free!



Wow... people like you are the reason I wish we could still give neg rep


----------



## Khoi

Sebski said:


> Bump





Sebski said:


> Do the lyrics only come with special edition packages or in every CD case?
> 
> For example, do the lyrics come with this? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Juggernaut-Alpha-Periphery/dp/B00Q67QQIQ



Yes, the lyrics come with every CD case.


----------



## Ambit

I didn't say that meaning that I ripped it. I pre-ordered the CD. Just responding to the _other dickish comment, don't get your panties in a bundle. _


----------



## Tzar27

Guys, Ambit is just responding to the guys wanting the documentary to be uploaded, since it would take away incentive to buy the album and support the band. He's one of the good guys.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Still confused on whether or not I get Juggerdoc considering I only pre-ordered the two albums from iTunes. Will it be a digital download?


----------



## Jonathan20022

QuantumCybin said:


> Still confused on whether or not I get Juggerdoc considering I only pre-ordered the two albums from iTunes. Will it be a digital download?



I don't think so, but I could be wrong. That was one of my biggest reasons for me to get a preorder package. I ended up gifting the albums to a good friend on iTunes and bought every "single" when it was released so I wouldn't have to stream them.


----------



## spawnofthesith

So these are really good. Blew away my expectations. That is all.


----------



## Sebski

After reading the lyrics through with the music, I've come to appreciate the music a lot more.

I like how as the story gets progressively darker, Spencer's vocals reflect the desperation. Like, the more the demon takes over, the rougher his voice gets.

I almost think that every line screamed monstrously is either the cult or the demon. Look at MK Ultra, that song is from the perspective of the cult, and the one cleanly sung line looks like it could be from third person.

What I'm not sure about is why there is always a reference to 'we', instead of 'I'. Has the main character been going through this with another person the whole way?


----------



## andyjanson

Just sat down and watched Juggerdoc - awesome, plenty of gear porn and gave me a new appreciation of the songs I've heard so far...time to fire up the speakers and give these bad boys a through listen


----------



## Cbutler

Sebski said:


> After reading the lyrics through with the music, I've come to appreciate the music a lot more.
> 
> I like how as the story gets progressively darker, Spencer's vocals reflect the desperation. Like, the more the demon takes over, the rougher his voice gets.
> 
> I almost think that every line screamed monstrously is either the cult or the demon. Look at MK Ultra, that song is from the perspective of the cult, and the one cleanly sung line looks like it could be from third person.
> 
> What I'm not sure about is why there is always a reference to 'we', instead of 'I'. Has the main character been going through this with another person the whole way?



yeah dawg beezlebulb


----------



## Sebski

Cbutler said:


> yeah dawg beezlebulb



My bad, that was daft of me.

But then who's 'she' in Priestess (I get that 'she' is the priestess, but who is that in relation to the rest of the story)?


----------



## gordonbombay

andyjanson said:


> Just sat down and watched Juggerdoc - awesome, plenty of gear porn and gave me a new appreciation of the songs I've heard so far...time to fire up the speakers and give these bad boys a through listen



How long is it? Please be at least an hour.


----------



## Khoi

It's 45 minutes


----------



## gordonbombay

Khoi said:


> It's 45 minutes



I'll take it. I bought the album twice just to get it (iTunes initially and then a preorder). Super stoked on the artwork on crew top sweater. Is that monster, character or whatever it is revealed more in the artwork?


----------



## Forrest_H

Awaiting my order from Merch Connection, snagged the pre-order deal.

And the new Sylosis album


----------



## TraderAnonymous

I wonder if they're planning on putting any music videos out. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Joose

TraderAnonymous said:


> I wonder if they're planning on putting any music videos out. Anyone heard anything?



I think it's pretty safe to assume there will be at least 3, maybe more?

22 Faces, Psychosphere, The Bad Thing and Stranger Things would get my votes; they all have the potential to be great videos.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sebski said:


> My bad, that was daft of me.
> 
> But then who's 'she' in Priestess (I get that 'she' is the priestess, but who is that in relation to the rest of the story)?



I imagine it's the character's mother, or a lover since in Graveless before the solo kicks in "My only love, is worlds away", is said.

Also a friend of mine is telling me that the Juggernaut is female, not sure how much truth their is to that but it'd be interesting for sure.


----------



## Cynic

came home to a nice little package:







they shipped on the 19th, and it arrived the day before release. this is why i pre-order from all in merchandise.





Joose said:


> I think it's pretty safe to assume there will be at least 3, maybe more?
> 
> 22 Faces, Psychosphere, The Bad Thing and Stranger Things would get my votes; they all have the potential to be great videos.



heavy heart seems to be a likely choice imo


----------



## Alice AKW

Heavy Heart has grown on me so much since I've been listening to these albums it's nuts.


----------



## bouVIP

Got mine today from Killer Merch






Haven't listened to the albums yet, but watched the documentary. Makes me 100x more excited to listen to the album


----------



## Tang

Some thoughts I had after my 18th listen:

Rainbow Gravity: best Periphery (or at least best Misha) solo of all time. Goddamn.

Omega: the very end bit, and the chord they choose to end on? Goddamn.


----------



## Zalbu

There should at least be a way to buy the documentary digitally. I haven't bought a physical album in my life and I don't want to start now if I'm going to buy a digital copy of the album anyways.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

My own favourites at the moment: Alpha and Omega are both great songs. Omega is slowly starting to become my favourite Periphery song of all time - maybe some day. Heavy Heart is climbing its way to the top of these albums as well. Oh and Priestess. We can't forget that one...

... and then there's Hell Below.


----------



## Alice AKW

Just watched the Juggerdoc, and I must say, I love how Mark tried to put a pinch harmonic at the end of a riff and Nolly went full father mode saying. "Do it again. >:C"


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zalbu said:


> There should at least be a way to buy the documentary digitally. I haven't bought a physical album in my life and I don't want to start now if I'm going to buy a digital copy of the album anyways.



I wouldn't be surprised if they don't make it separately available online just because of how many people simply wouldn't actually pay for it and rather just download it illegally.

Why not buy the physical if it has benefits like all the artwork and the DVD? You can just rip the album once you get it and have it digitally for the same price.


----------



## wannabguitarist

After spending a few days marinating in the albums (streamed the youtube playlists all weekend at work) I gotta say Stranger Things really tops everything else. Didn't think much of if on the first couple of plays but it's really grown on me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYy6_3bem_g

So goddamn good


----------



## bulb

Thanks so much to everyone here who has pre-ordered the album. To those who have checked it out, if you dig it, please do us a huge favor and buy it in the first week (digital or physical, it all counts haha!) as first week numbers do help us in the long term and especially over the course of the album cycle!

To everyone who is sinking their teeth in the album, I really believe this one will grow on you with repeated listens. I would personally love to see how different your thoughts and notes are on the albums and songs a month from now!


----------



## Joose

wannabguitarist said:


> After spending a days marinating in albums (streamed the youtube playlists all weekend at work) I gotta say Stranger Things really tops everything else. Didn't think much of if on the first couple of plays but it's really grown on me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYy6_3bem_g
> 
> So goddamn good





Agreed. It's brilliant.


----------



## Alice AKW

Guys, if there's one reason to buy the albums, it's Hell Below

My GOD, youtube does not do that bass justice


----------



## Jonathan20022

bulb said:


> Thanks so much to everyone here who has pre-ordered the album. To those who have checked it out, if you dig it, please do us a huge favor and buy it in the first week (digital or physical, it all counts haha!) as first week numbers do help us in the long term and especially over the course of the album cycle!
> 
> To everyone who is sinking their teeth in the album, I really believe this one will grow on you with repeated listens. I would personally love to see how different your thoughts and notes are on the albums and songs a month from now!



Do the single songs count for anything? I ended up buying each one after each song was released over the last few months, ended up preordering it and gifting to a friend of mine since I got the shirt bundle back when preorders opened up.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Holy hell the cd quality sounds soooooo much better with these albums its just insane.


----------



## bouVIP

So finished listening to both albums from beginning to end and I have to say it's amazing. The sound quality is superb and I enjoyed all the songs. The albums don't have a single dull moment in them. I also loved all the use of delay and layered tracks.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Alice AKW said:


> Guys, if there's one reason to buy the albums, it's Hell Below
> 
> My GOD, youtube does not do that bass justice



It is *SO* much clearer on the actual album!

I freaking love everything about these albums! I will have them on repeat for at least a week, now!!!


----------



## FretsOnFyre

I'm seeing everyone get their preorders and just feeling bad that I missed the KillerMerch packages 

Oh well, at least my Amazon preorder will be here tomorrow!


----------



## ASoC

I'm really glad I got my cd preorder already, but I can't wait for my vinyl copy (they ship in March iirc)


----------



## Rypac

bulb said:


> To everyone who is sinking their teeth in the album, I really believe this one will grow on you with repeated listens.



It's definitely grown on me in the last few days.

To be honest, I was a bit disappointed after my first listening. I don't know, I think I was expecting something more in the vein of PII (faster, more technical) but came away feeling let down. I guess that is a problem with coming into something with a certain expectation and mindset. I let it rest for a day and listened to it again, attempting to come at it with an open mind. At the end of my second listen I came away feeling completely opposite to the day before. I loved what I heard.

What really stands out to me is the atmosphere and the mood that Juggernaut creates as a whole; both Alpha and Omega form such a cohesive work. It is definitely my favourite Periphery release thus far.


----------



## crg123

Hey so I ordered via iTunes and noticed that Juggardoc wasn't included. Was that only part of the physical pre-order? Just curious.


----------



## bouVIP

crg123 said:


> Hey so I ordered via iTunes and noticed that Juggardoc wasn't included. Was that only part of the physical pre-order? Just curious.



Yes, it's on a physical disc in the same case as the Omega CD. I'm pretty sure there's no digital version of it.


----------



## Timelesseer

Both albums are now streaming on Spotify in the US! Still waiting on my preorder to arrive so being able to listen seamlessly on Spotify is soooo much better than Youtube lol.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Timelesseer said:


> Both albums are now streaming on Spotify in the US! Still waiting on my preorder to arrive so being able to listen seamlessly on Spotify is soooo much better than Youtube lol.



Still not on Spotify at least here in Finland.


----------



## Guamskyy

I wish I bought the physical CDs and not on iTunes because the album artwork is sickk- I'm digging MK Ultra's elevator music part (best way for me to describe it haha) and Rainbow Gravity- I have yet to listen to Omega but Alpha has not disappointed me


----------



## illimmigrant

So who has received their pre-orders and who did you order from?

I ordered from Merch Connection and the albums have not even shipped as of this morning. Meaning I may not even get them this week. This happened with PII as well, so I think I'm done dealing with them.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

illimmigrant said:


> So who has received their pre-orders and who did you order from?
> 
> I ordered from Merch Connection and the albums have not even shipped as of this morning. Meaning I may not even get them this week. This happened with PII as well, so I think I'm done dealing with them.



I haven't gotten mine yet (or info about shipping), and I ordered from AllIn.


----------



## gordonbombay

illimmigrant said:


> So who has received their pre-orders and who did you order from?
> 
> I ordered from Merch Connection and the albums have not even shipped as of this morning. Meaning I may not even get them this week. This happened with PII as well, so I think I'm done dealing with them.



I ordered from merchnow and haven't received any notification of shipment yet.


----------



## churz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ow0q6LGMM 
Put up a make total destroy cover yesterday! check it out let me know what you think!


----------



## I Voyager

So I was just listening to "Hell Below" and my nose started *pouring* blood so&#8230;uh&#8230;good job?


----------



## vividox

I haven't dissected the meaning of the lyrics as much as some of you have, but is the elevator music supposed to symbolize "going down to hell" (MK Ultra) and then "coming back up from hell" (Hell Below)? And is the Twinkle Twinkle Little Star motif there to accentuate the fact that our protagonist is seeing the night sky again for the first time since going to hell?


----------



## chewpac

bulb said:


> Thanks so much to everyone here who has pre-ordered the album. To those who have checked it out, if you dig it, please do us a huge favor and buy it in the first week (digital or physical, it all counts haha!) as first week numbers do help us in the long term and especially over the course of the album cycle!
> 
> To everyone who is sinking their teeth in the album, I really believe this one will grow on you with repeated listens. I would personally love to see how different your thoughts and notes are on the albums and songs a month from now!



i didn't realize that first week sales were that influential....

ordered the physical copies today and checking out the digital downloads from amazon.


----------



## isispelican

vividox said:


> I haven't dissected the meaning of the lyrics as much as some of you have, but is the elevator music supposed to symbolize "going down to hell" (MK Ultra) and then "coming back up from hell" (Hell Below)? And is the Twinkle Twinkle Little Star motif there to accentuate the fact that our protagonist is seeing the night sky again for the first time since going to hell?



this is awesome!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Listening to the albums back to back while doing homework. My goodness, they sound amazing.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

vividox said:


> And is the Twinkle Twinkle Little Star motif there to accentuate the fact that our protagonist is seeing the night sky again for the first time since going to hell?



That is also the ALPHAbet song that kids sing.


----------



## vividox

TheRileyOBrien said:


> That is also the ALPHAbet song that kids sing.


Right, was just wondering if it had another meaning on top of that.


----------



## Shammas

My friend and I covered "Four Lights", give it a listen!


----------



## TraderAnonymous

Turn the sad song up on the ra-ra-radio LOL


----------



## crg123

Shammas said:


> My friend and I covered "Four Lights", give it a listen!




Hahah was that by Copley Place Mall ? (the first part, obviously the part where you're walking is by the BPL)? I live in Boston as well. Nice. always nice to see more ERG players in the area.


----------



## TheJokeroholic

The MetalSucks podcast on MetalSucks - #1 in Heavy Metal Opinion and Analysis put up a great interview with Mark on Monday. Starts at about 18:50 or so to the 56 minute mark. Definitely worth the listen!

#83: Periphery Guitarist Mark Holcomb - MetalSucks


----------



## Shammas

crg123 said:


> Hahah was that by Copley Place Mall ? (the first part, obviously the part where you're walking is by the BPL)? I live in Boston as well. Nice. always nice to see more ERG players in the area.


Yeeees sir, hahaha


----------



## Blackheim

Alpha video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1hHsTYdXxY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ASoC

illimmigrant said:


> So who has received their pre-orders and who did you order from?
> 
> I ordered from Merch Connection and the albums have not even shipped as of this morning. Meaning I may not even get them this week. This happened with PII as well, so I think I'm done dealing with them.



I ordered from Killer Merch and got my CD copy last Thursday. Also received an email with digital download codes for my vinyl preorder at midnight today.


----------



## wannabguitarist

illimmigrant said:


> So who has received their pre-orders and who did you order from?
> 
> I ordered from Merch Connection and the albums have not even shipped as of this morning. Meaning I may not even get them this week. This happened with PII as well, so I think I'm done dealing with them.



I'm in the same boat


----------



## nikolazjalic

New music video for Alpha is up, it's pretty cool! I think I have a rough idea of what's going on but i was trying to do homework at the same time. Love the return of the mustard ship hahah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422327029&v=U1hHsTYdXxY&x-yt-cl=84838260


----------



## Shammas

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm in the same boat


Yeah, they aren't getting another dime out of me. I'm not supposed to receive mine until Friday.


----------



## jjfiegel

I received my Modern Noise preorder eight days after the CD's release. Merch Connection can suck it.


----------



## Khoi

"Alpha" music video, embedded this time

Not gonna lie, a bit confused as to why they didn't use part of the story, but I suppose the lyrics kinda go with this one too. I do enjoy the Scarlet easter eggs


----------



## tom_8s

So, yeah. I love the Juggernaut. That is all. It's pretty much everything I expected from them in terms of evolution and it's produced like a mother; so freakin' sharp.

Brilliant.


----------



## illimmigrant

My pre-order status just got updated. Expected delivery is Saturday. It's quite annoying. The only timely delivery I've had on a pre-order was the first Tesseract record. From now on I'll just pick up new releases at the store the day of.


----------



## Forkface

ehhh... i gotta say, even though i enjoy their music immensely, I hate their music videos


----------



## Joose

I enjoyed the video and its message, at least the message I got from it. 

Now, if I may be a typical modern music fan for a second, when do we get more?? 

I fully expected Alpha to get the first video; I hope The Bad Thing is next, as I believe both should remain stapled into the live shows.


----------



## jjfiegel

The Bad Thing needs to be permanently sandwiched between Make Total Destroy and Frak the Gods and Zyglrox (yes it's a three layer sandwich I'm a growing boy).


----------



## vividox

Blackheim said:


> Alpha video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1hHsTYdXxY&feature=youtu.be


Um. Holy shit. That's cool.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Rypac said:


> It's definitely grown on me in the last few days.
> 
> To be honest, I was a bit disappointed after my first listening. I don't know, I think I was expecting something more in the vein of PII (faster, more technical) but came away feeling let down. I guess that is a problem with coming into something with a certain expectation and mindset. I let it rest for a day and listened to it again, attempting to come at it with an open mind. At the end of my second listen I came away feeling completely opposite to the day before. I loved what I heard.
> 
> What really stands out to me is the atmosphere and the mood that Juggernaut creates as a whole; both Alpha and Omega form such a cohesive work. It is definitely my favourite Periphery release thus far.



I pretty much loved Omega right away, but Alpha as a whole didn't click with me until the fifth listen or so. On the first few listens I only really liked everything from The Scourge onward.

Picked them both up in Best Buy today, it was like a time warp back to high school  As a part time/low wage worker and full-time student, this is one of the only physical albums I've bought since getting a Spotify account a few years ago.


----------



## 87456342

So, Juggernaut is here. Lets all write our interpretations of the lyrics and share theories to piece together this story. 
Here is my theory, track by track 
First, a comment about the setting and characters. I don't think the cultists are satanists or generic evil worshipers and I don't think the setting is earth. I like to think that the cult practices some messed up hr giger esque religion and that the setting is in a sorta futuristic alternate universe.

Juggernaut: Alpha 
1. A Black Minute 
In this track we see the chronological beginning of the story. There is an "unholy cathedral". In the cathedral there is a cult and it seems that they are having some sort of sacrificial orgy thing. This is the conception of our main character (I will refer to the main character as MC). At the end of the song we hear a lullaby/music box version of the song I think this means MC is born. I think that through this Ritual, the cultist were possibly trying to conceive an anti-messiah who is born to live a life of evil. 

2. MK Ultra 
The title of this track is a reference to the psychological torture/control programs that the U.S. government conducted years ago. This song is not about MK Ultra or the US. This Song is about the cultists using Psychological and physical torture methods to condition MC in his childhood. When they say "take this bruise as a sign that we own you now and forever" the cultists are beating MC into submission, conditioning him.

3. Heavy Heart 
This is the first time we get to hear from MC. MC is probably a teen or older by this point. He is held in secret on the cathedral grounds, kept like a prisoner of the cult. He wishes he could escape saying things like "sometimes I wish I had wings, fly far away from this life". He tries to cope with his horrible experiences while trying to find a way out. It seems that this cult is also keeping other children prisoner and have killed their mothers which leads us to believe that MC's mother was also killed. What leads me to think this is when MC says "children scream, their mothers bleed hung upside down". I feel that there is more to this song that I didn't get, but over all I think it is about MC's imprisonment and his feelings toward his situation. 

4.The Event 
I feel like this might be a reference to some important "Event" in the story but I don't know what this song is about and the fact that it is instrumental makes it all the more difficult to decipher. 

5. The Scourge 
The word scourge has 2 definition. Both definitions could apply to this song. Scourge- a whip used as an instrument of punishment. a person or thing that causes great trouble or suffering. I have trouble figuring out this song but this is what I have so far. MC is still imprisoned and he is starting to break. He wants to get away from where the cult is holding him. MC finds strength in this song saying things like "I will survive". I also think that in this song, the conditioning that the cult has put him through is finally kicking in. I think the cult wants MC to "kill them slow". I don't know who "Them" is. In this song MC speaks of a blade spilling blood that will start his serenade to someone. I don't know who that someone is. At the end of the song we hear a part from psychosohere, which is why I think something isn't quite right with MC and maybe the cult's conditioning is working. 

6. Alpha 
I'm am almost completely lost at this point. MC has found some kind of internal strength and drive to "show them that we're not blind. I don't know who them are. One thing that is for sure is that MC doesn't want a way out deep inside. Something inside of him is making him stay against his own will. In this song we hear the "withered trees" thing for the first time. This motif of trees is prevalent 
Throughout the lyrics and artwork of the album which leads me to believe this is important. But, yet again, I don't know what it means. The "step out in the rain" part made me think that possibly MC got out of the physical prison that was holding him, but then again there is enough evidence to say he didn't escape. One thing that is for sure is that we see the introduction of MCs internal conflict against a force inside of him put there by the cult that he is fighting against. MC is a good person, and this beast inside is an evil entity that is overriding MCs will. I think that this force isn't some sort of psychological abnormality. I think that this force is a demonic entity brought on by the birth ritual in A Black Minute. Also side note, I think MC us an adult by this point, like mid to late 20s

7. 22 Faces 
This song is about MC discovering the demonic entity within him. MC is starting to be driven insane by the demon. There isn't much that I could take from this song other than that MC might still be imprisoned and he is trying to fight the demon and possibly losing. There is a lot more to this song that I didn't pick up on yet. 

8. Rainbow Gravity 
I know so little about this song that it wouldn't even be with trying to explain what I think (If this happens in other song, I will simply put, don't know) 

9. Four Lights 
Don't know 

10. Psychosohere 
MC is finally broken and the demon has won. MC will now turn to murder/sacrifice. It is possible that he is finally indoctrinated into the cult, but still I dunno, I think MC has gone full A-hole mode and is finally going to "kill them slow", that's about all I can get although I know there is plenty more to this song. 

Juggernaut: Omega 

1. Reprise 
We see a seen similar to the ritual in A Black Minute and Aldo hear the same music. MC is taking part in this ritual by his own will or rather, the will of the demon. Probably more than that 

2. The Bad Thing 
I don't want to sound stupid when I say this but something bad happens in this song. This "bad thing" is most likely committed by MC. I don't know what this "bad thing" is but it's probably pretty bad. I also read an interview with periphery and Matt talked about how violent this song is, so something violent happens. Maybe MC is killing, has killed, or even is going to "kill them slow". Also, once again we hear the "withered trees" thing

3. Priestess 
I don't know 

4. Graveless 
Real MC is starting to gain his will back and has decided to kill himself as a punishment for the atrocities he has committed. What these atrocities are, I don't know. He succeeds and bleeds out. Probably a lot more to this 

5. Hell Below 
This song is about MC descent into hell after his suicide in Graveless.

6. Omega 
MC is now in hell and is reflecting on the sins he has committed. He realizes that he became the anti-messiah the cult was looking for through their rituals and that he is "a demon born out of their rite in throes". He talks about how he started he lived a life full of evil and that the "world of man" tainted him. Then a lot of stuff happens that and don't understand and then.......boom, MC is finally reborn with a goal that I cant decipher, all I know is that goal has a lot of references to the song alpha. Also we hear a reference to the circle, maybe the ritual circle from A Black Minute.

7. Stranger Things 
I think MC might have been resurrected. I feel like i understand and don't understand this track but sadly understand less than I don't. 

Well that's all from my perspective. After writing this I see that I understand even less than I thought I did about this. I would love if you would all contribute and use my analysis along with your own so that we can all piece this cool story together. Good luck.


----------



## Forrest_H

illimmigrant said:


> So who has received their pre-orders and who did you order from?
> 
> I ordered from Merch Connection and the albums have not even shipped as of this morning. Meaning I may not even get them this week. This happened with PII as well, so I think I'm done dealing with them.



I haven't gotten mine either, you're not alone. 

Mine has yet to be shipped.


----------



## Joose

I will read through this post shortly. I just wanted to say that I hope this doesn't get merged. That thread gets so jumbled up sometimes. And until Pureriffery tells us their version, it will be discussed a lot.


----------



## 87456342

Joose said:


> I will read through this post shortly. I just wanted to say that I hope this doesn't get merged. That thread gets so jumbled up sometimes. And until Pureriffery tells us their version, it will be discussed a lot.



What do you mean. I'm rather new here so I don't know what you mean by "merged"


----------



## Alice AKW

Didn't we learn from the Altered State fiasco that Merch Connection is a bad idea? 

In all seriousness, I got mine yesterday, and I ordered from Killermerch.


----------



## Joose

As in, I hope the mods don't move it into the Periphery Megathread.


----------



## 87456342

Joose said:


> As in, I hope the mods don't move it into the Periphery Megathread.



Didn't know we had one of those. Thanks for filling me in. I saved my entire post and will probably make revisions to it as I learn more on my own and from others theories. So this analysis will never get lost.


----------



## Joose

Ah, yeah, we do. But again, I think this merits its own thread. They're easily the most talked about band on this forum and this is easily the most hyped up an album of theirs has been. And since Misha has stated that they're interested in how we all perceive the story now and in the future, I think having this thread is a good idea. Keep it separate from all of us geeking out over production, songwriting and all that good stuff.



But here's the megathread, which I'm not sure has ever made it beyond the first page of threads haha.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...uperhypermegathread-everything-periphery.html


----------



## Forrest_H

Alice AKW said:


> Didn't we learn from the Altered State fiasco that Merch Connection is a bad idea?
> 
> In all seriousness, I got mine yesterday, and I ordered from Killermerch.



Not to derail the thread, but would someone like to make me regret ordering from MerchConnection and tell me what happened with Altered State?

EDIT: Will attach video of me screaming "GOD WHY" and breaking things in my office


----------



## bhakan

Forrest_H said:


> Not to derail the thread, but would someone like to make me regret ordering from MerchConnection and tell me what happened with Altered State?
> 
> EDIT: Will attach video of me screaming "GOD WHY" and breaking things in my office


They have a reputation for being _really_ late on a lot of preorders. My Altered State preorder was over a month late.


----------



## Forrest_H

bhakan said:


> They have a reputation for being _really_ late on a lot of preorders. My Altered State preorder was over a month late.



Ah, gotcha.

Filming angry-regretful-destruction video as promised.

EDIT: Video delayed, just got a shipping confirmation


----------



## 87456342

I made a thread about this earlier and it wasn't getting much action so I'm going to post this here.

So, Juggernaut is here. Lets all write our interpretations of the lyrics and share theories to piece together this story. 
Here is my theory, track by track 
First, a comment about the setting and characters. I don't think the cultists are satanists or generic evil worshipers and I don't think the setting is earth. I like to think that the cult practices some messed up hr giger esque religion and that the setting is in a sorta futuristic alternate universe.

Juggernaut: Alpha 
1. A Black Minute 
In this track we see the chronological beginning of the story. There is an "unholy cathedral". In the cathedral there is a cult and it seems that they are having some sort of sacrificial orgy thing. This is the conception of our main character (I will refer to the main character as MC). At the end of the song we hear a lullaby/music box version of the song I think this means MC is born. I think that through this Ritual, the cultist were possibly trying to conceive an anti-messiah who is born to live a life of evil. 

2. MK Ultra 
The title of this track is a reference to the psychological torture/control programs that the U.S. government conducted years ago. This song is not about MK Ultra or the US. This Song is about the cultists using Psychological and physical torture methods to condition MC in his childhood. When they say "take this bruise as a sign that we own you now and forever" the cultists are beating MC into submission, conditioning him.

3. Heavy Heart 
This is the first time we get to hear from MC. MC is probably a teen or older by this point. He is held in secret on the cathedral grounds, kept like a prisoner of the cult. He wishes he could escape saying things like "sometimes I wish I had wings, fly far away from this life". He tries to cope with his horrible experiences while trying to find a way out. It seems that this cult is also keeping other children prisoner and have killed their mothers which leads us to believe that MC's mother was also killed. What leads me to think this is when MC says "children scream, their mothers bleed hung upside down". I feel that there is more to this song that I didn't get, but over all I think it is about MC's imprisonment and his feelings toward his situation. 

4.The Event 
I feel like this might be a reference to some important "Event" in the story but I don't know what this song is about and the fact that it is instrumental makes it all the more difficult to decipher. 

5. The Scourge 
The word scourge has 2 definition. Both definitions could apply to this song. Scourge- a whip used as an instrument of punishment. a person or thing that causes great trouble or suffering. I have trouble figuring out this song but this is what I have so far. MC is still imprisoned and he is starting to break. He wants to get away from where the cult is holding him. MC finds strength in this song saying things like "I will survive". I also think that in this song, the conditioning that the cult has put him through is finally kicking in. I think the cult wants MC to "kill them slow". I don't know who "Them" is. In this song MC speaks of a blade spilling blood that will start his serenade to someone. I don't know who that someone is. At the end of the song we hear a part from psychosohere, which is why I think something isn't quite right with MC and maybe the cult's conditioning is working. 

6. Alpha 
I'm am almost completely lost at this point. MC has found some kind of internal strength and drive to "show them that we're not blind. I don't know who them are. One thing that is for sure is that MC doesn't want a way out deep inside. Something inside of him is making him stay against his own will. In this song we hear the "withered trees" thing for the first time. This motif of trees is prevalent 
Throughout the lyrics and artwork of the album which leads me to believe this is important. But, yet again, I don't know what it means. The "step out in the rain" part made me think that possibly MC got out of the physical prison that was holding him, but then again there is enough evidence to say he didn't escape. One thing that is for sure is that we see the introduction of MCs internal conflict against a force inside of him put there by the cult that he is fighting against. MC is a good person, and this beast inside is an evil entity that is overriding MCs will. I think that this force isn't some sort of psychological abnormality. I think that this force is a demonic entity brought on by the birth ritual in A Black Minute. Also side note, I think MC us an adult by this point, like mid to late 20s

7. 22 Faces 
This song is about MC discovering the demonic entity within him. MC is starting to be driven insane by the demon. There isn't much that I could take from this song other than that MC might still be imprisoned and he is trying to fight the demon and possibly losing. There is a lot more to this song that I didn't pick up on yet. 

8. Rainbow Gravity 
I know so little about this song that it wouldn't even be with trying to explain what I think (If this happens in other song, I will simply put, don't know) 

9. Four Lights 
Don't know 

10. Psychosohere 
MC is finally broken and the demon has won. MC will now turn to murder/sacrifice. It is possible that he is finally indoctrinated into the cult, but still I dunno, I think MC has gone full A-hole mode and is finally going to "kill them slow", that's about all I can get although I know there is plenty more to this song. 

Juggernaut: Omega 

1. Reprise 
We see a seen similar to the ritual in A Black Minute and Aldo hear the same music. MC is taking part in this ritual by his own will or rather, the will of the demon. Probably more than that 

2. The Bad Thing 
I don't want to sound stupid when I say this but something bad happens in this song. This "bad thing" is most likely committed by MC. I don't know what this "bad thing" is but it's probably pretty bad. I also read an interview with periphery and Matt talked about how violent this song is, so something violent happens. Maybe MC is killing, has killed, or even is going to "kill them slow". Also, once again we hear the "withered trees" thing

3. Priestess 
I don't know 

4. Graveless 
Real MC is starting to gain his will back and has decided to kill himself as a punishment for the atrocities he has committed. What these atrocities are, I don't know. He succeeds and bleeds out. Probably a lot more to this 

5. Hell Below 
This song is about MC descent into hell after his suicide in Graveless.

6. Omega 
MC is now in hell and is reflecting on the sins he has committed. He realizes that he became the anti-messiah the cult was looking for through their rituals and that he is "a demon born out of their rite in throes". He talks about how he started he lived a life full of evil and that the "world of man" tainted him. Then a lot of stuff happens that and don't understand and then.......boom, MC is finally reborn with a goal that I cant decipher, all I know is that goal has a lot of references to the song alpha. Also we hear a reference to the circle, maybe the ritual circle from A Black Minute.

7. Stranger Things 
I think MC might have been resurrected. I feel like i understand and don't understand this track but sadly understand less than I don't. 

Well that's all from my perspective. After writing this I see that I understand even less than I thought I did about this. I would love if you would all contribute and use my analysis along with your own so that we can all piece this cool story together. Good luck.


----------



## Joose

People helping people...

So there's this dude I met a few years back, all he listened to was Top 40 shit; Katy Perry, Kanye, Rihanna, the works...

He eventually moved onto classic rock. Well, a few days ago I posted Stranger Things on my FB; a few hours later I get a text that said, "I listened to that Periphery song. Best 7 minutes I've heard in my recent music history."

Today he went to Best Buy, there weren't any copies on the shelf. So he harassed an employee till he found more in the back. 

I got a text a few minutes ago that said, "I've listened to Juggernaut from start to finish 3 times today. Plus a few songs on their own a lot. I think I need to listen to more metal."

Boom. Top 40 listener on their way to being a metalhead, at least to some extent.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

^You're doing good work, son!


----------



## Joose

I am but a mere civil servant, trying to help cleanse the world of formulated music.


----------



## CaptainEpoch

I preordered through MerchNow and I emailed them earlier today asking if my order had shipped because I hadn't heard anything. I got a reply saying they're waiting for a second shipment of CDs and then the rest of the preorders will be sent...sounds a lot like the MerchConnection/Altered State situation :/ I'm pretty disappointed because I've always found MerchNow to be pretty good...I guess I'll just have to be patient!


----------



## FretsOnFyre

EDIT: The MerchConnection thing sounds really messed up...hope it comes through!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Who else will be at the Seattle show tomorrow?


----------



## theo

So the albums have been out here in Australia since the 23rd.
JB-HI said pre-orders would ship 1 - 3 days before release.

They sent mine on the 23rd. Not too fussed as I've streamed the material multiple times.
On monday Omega arrives with juggerdoc, sweet... Where the hell is alpha?
For some ridiculous reason they've split the two into seperate parcels. Alpha still isn't here. I want to look at artwork and read lyrics damn it!

/rant


----------



## FretsOnFyre

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Who else will be at the Seattle show tomorrow?



I'll be there! Really excited - I realize it's unlikely but I'm hoping to hear Omega.


----------



## mniel8195

Listed to both albums in Seattle traffic tonight. It's their best work yet.


----------



## ASoC

theo said:


> So the albums have been out here in Australia since the 23rd.
> JB-HI said pre-orders would ship 1 - 3 days before release.
> 
> They sent mine on the 23rd. Not too fussed as I've streamed the material multiple times.
> On monday Omega arrives with juggerdoc, sweet... Where the hell is alpha?
> For some ridiculous reason they've split the two into seperate parcels. Alpha still isn't here. I want to look at artwork and read lyrics damn it!
> 
> /rant



I know you want your cd and the artwork, but I posted all the lyrics to everything in a google doc. The link should be a page or 2 back. 

In other news, I remember I ordered the AAL vinyl preorder last year (pretty sure it was merch connection) and it was supposed to ship in May. I didn't get mine until August.


----------



## Joose

So, in the Alpha video... when the virtual/actual reality game starts, it says "Rainbow Gravity" on the screen. I also remember something in that track-by-track interview about that song getting played live a lot. Could that be the next video?


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Yeah I agree as well, separate thread.
I want to put some serious input into this but I've listened through once so far. I thought I was understanding something but then I watched their music video....
Anyway, I'll just ask, do you not understand "Four Lights" because it doesn't have lyrics? That would make sense


----------



## Sebski

I've never really done any review writing before, let alone any sort of writing outside of academia but I wanted to give this a shot. 

Also just wanted to share some thoughts about the album and see if anyone has similar feelings.

Would be great to hear what people think of the review as a written piece of work as well.

Cheers!

_Periphery&#8217;s latest release will take you on a dramatic and riveting journey that hits many peaks but also a few troughs on the way.

*Sound:*
Juggernaut is probably the band&#8217;s most defining release to date &#8211; this is the first time Misha Mansoor (band founder) did not hold the reins during the song writing process, but instead each and every band member had a significant amount of input. It was a massively collaborative process and is what I imagine Misha had always envisioned the band to be like. 

The massive concept double-album, comprising of Juggernaut: Alpha and Juggernaut: Omega, was an ambitious idea that has been in the making for years and it&#8217;s safe to say the guys have managed to pull it off. It&#8217;s a theatrical piece of work quite different to the band&#8217;s previous releases that listeners will get the most out of by immersing themselves into story and following the lyrics from start to finish. The more you give, the more you get. But even if you don&#8217;t have the time for that, most tracks stand as brilliant pieces of music on their own. 

Juggernaut: Alpha opens in a similar manner to the band&#8217;s previous two releases &#8211; A Black Minute takes the structure and vocal delivery pattern from Periphery II: This Time It&#8217;s Personal&#8217;s opener Muramasa while taking the theatrical aspects of Clear&#8217;s Overture. From there on in, the music goes through all sorts of twists and turns. For example, we&#8217;re next treated to MK Ultra&#8217;s chaotic riffing and Spencer Sotelo&#8217;s brutal screams until an abrupt jazz-y interlude before entering the very melodic and catchy Heavy Heart. And for the most part, the music flows seamlessly across the entire double-album even with all the sudden twists. But there were a few transitions that caught me by surprise, and not for great reasons. For example, Hell Below &#8211; the heaviest track of the double-album &#8211; takes an abrupt turn from a breakdown into a Final Fantasy-esque intermission that unfortunately feels really awkward.

The first half of the double-album is a fairly solid piece of work but there are definitely a few weak moments. The Event is a short instrumental track that considering what the music is depicting should be something a bit more interesting. It just seems like filler material that the band got a bit lazy with. I was also disappointed with the title track Alpha, which is comprised of fairly uninteresting djent riffs. The intro riff and chorus are certainly catchy, and the second, darker half of the track is brilliant, which makes it all the more frustrating that the quality couldn&#8217;t be held up throughout. Psychosphere is also a slightly disappointing ending. It is a fairly slow song that relies on Sotelo&#8217;s vocals to carry the music to a climax, which unfortunately isn&#8217;t enough with some surprisingly boring chord sequences and guitar work.

That&#8217;s not to say there isn&#8217;t any strong song writing. The Scourge is a theatrical track which has one of my favourite moments of the album, where the music slowly crescendos to a powerful and chilling scream. Rainbow Gravity is a very well-rounded track with fun syncopated rhythms, a catchy chorus and some interesting hybrid clean/harsh vocals.

While Juggernaut: Alpha is quite easygoing, Juggernaut: Omega enters after a pivotal dark event takes place in the story and the music clearly reflects that. There is a clear difference in the tone of music in each half and fans will likely prefer one half or the other, depending on their tastes.

Juggernaut: Omega contains some of Periphery&#8217;s most aggressive riffs and also some of their most emotionally powerful music. The title track is a 12 minute epic that is a journey in itself and has some of the most interesting guitar work in the double-album. Priestess is a mellow, catchy song with beautiful melodies. But possibly my favourite track is the closer, Stranger Things. It is a brilliant composition comprising of passionate vocal melodies, toe-tapping drum beats, pleasing chord sequences and exciting guitar riffs.

The weakest moment of the second half is Hell Below, which I know many will love simply because it is tuned absurdly low and is probably Periphery&#8217;s most brutal track ever. In the context of the music, I understand why the song is how it is, but my issue is that the actual music content is uninteresting. If it were something more in line with The Walk from their self-titled, which had exciting rhythms, I could enjoy it more, but instead the track just consists of very plain chugging.

As for the production, Adam &#8220;Nolly&#8221; Getgood &#8211; bassist and producer &#8211; has surpassed his previous efforts. The drum toms are punchy, the note in every massive chord is distinguishable, the vocals are crisp, but the most noticeable improvement from the band&#8217;s previous records is that the bass is much more audible and booming.

*Lyrics:*
Spencer Sotelo&#8217;s vocals have been pushed to the forefront and as a Marmite-kind-of matter; this will either draw you in more than ever to Periphery&#8217;s music, or turn you off completely. He has turned it up a notch in every direction and it pays off, mostly. The passion and emotion in his voice is powerful and I largely enjoy the versatile vocal delivery, but there are a just a few occasions where I just cringe, namely in some of the softer parts of the music.

Take the track Heavy Heart for instance. Early on there is a moment where it seems like he's mimicking some pop star like Rihanna as he stutters the line, &#8220;Turn the sad song up on the ra-ra-radio.&#8221; There&#8217;s just something that grinds my gears in that, and it&#8217;s unfortunate because otherwise, it is one of the strongest tracks on the record. The other issues I find are personal preference as I can find his voice can irritate me at times in lower registers (the verses in Priestess, or the Reprise track for example). At times it can break a track, especially because it seems a lot more noticeable than on previous records, but at other times it will truly make it like in The Bad Thing and Stranger Things. 

But otherwise, Sotelo has done a great job of crafting a dark and ominous tale. The poetic lyrics make the story fairly easy to follow without being too blunt. While I haven&#8217;t got my head round what exactly every line means, the events in the story are clear enough.

Something I imagine a lot of people will overlook is how well the band has managed to craft the music to complement the lyrics. The mood of both the instrumentation and vocal delivery shifts depending on the story content without feeling like the music has been forced to do so. As a result, it makes the music so much more rewarding as you understand why Hell Below is essentially one long breakdown or why Priestess is such a mellow track considering the events that are taking place in the story.

One exception to this is in Heavy Heart&#8217;s interlude where the rather graphic line, &#8220;Children scream, their mothers bleed hung upside down&#8221; is accompanied by mellow instrumentation. This moment only stands out because of how well the rest of the music reflects the lyrics.

*Overall:*
It is no conundrum that Periphery is not quite everyone&#8217;s cup of tea, but it cannot be doubted that there is substantial talent in this band. Matt Halpern can feel a groove like no other drummer, Spencer Sotelo has an incredibly diverse voice, Mark Holcomb&#8217;s distinct guitar playing style provides flair to the song writing, and Misha Mansoor, Jake Bowen and Nolly are very well-rounded musicians and producers.

While Juggernaut has its flaws, they are minor and only hinder the overall experience slightly. The boys should be proud of themselves as the result of such hard work is the culmination of incredible musicianship and talent that will make history._


----------



## jonajon91

Is there an art book or something physical in the CD cases. I'd like to see a few pictures or even, dare I say it, an unboxing video of on of the bundles.


----------



## bnzboy

This my favourite Periphery album so far. The first album was an all out djent-attack, the second album was far more diverse (and personally believe it was more down to earth) and Clear EP was the band's first collaborative moment involving all 6 members to come up with unique materials even though each songs were wrote by individual members. You can really tell this album has successfully streamlined all 6 flavours by all members. I listened to the whole album 3 times last night and I was gettng goosebumps. I was listening to individual tracks on my way to work and it just wasn't the same experience. It has been a while since I have been eager to sit down listen to the whole album again and again. I really love Omega as it clearly represents darker side of the whole album...Graveless is probably my favourite track. Love the melodic passage in Omega. Nice work Periphery!


----------



## Cnev

I believe Juggernaut holds some of the most tasteful and well-thought out instrumentation I have ever heard in an album within this sphere of music. Everything sounds as though it was written and implemented with purpose, something I feel is incredibly lacking in the modern metal world. Definitely exceeded my expectations, and they were admittedly high. Super impressive stuff on many different levels.

EDIT:

I just want to note that I really appreciate what Spencer contributed to this album. At first I found him to be a bit overbearing, but after several listens his vocals began to settle into the music in a very effectual way. I honestly couldn't imagine the album sounding complete without him.


----------



## isispelican

he strikes again!


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Jfitz33 said:


> I made a thread about this earlier and it wasn't getting much action so I'm going to post this here.
> 
> So, Juggernaut is here. Lets all write our interpretations of the lyrics and share theories to piece together this story.
> Here is my theory, track by track
> First, a comment about the setting and characters. I don't think the cultists are satanists or generic evil worshipers and I don't think the setting is earth. I like to think that the cult practices some messed up hr giger esque religion and that the setting is in a sorta futuristic alternate universe.
> 
> Juggernaut: Alpha
> 1. A Black Minute
> In this track we see the chronological beginning of the story. There is an "unholy cathedral". In the cathedral there is a cult and it seems that they are having some sort of sacrificial orgy thing. This is the conception of our main character (I will refer to the main character as MC). At the end of the song we hear a lullaby/music box version of the song I think this means MC is born. I think that through this Ritual, the cultist were possibly trying to conceive an anti-messiah who is born to live a life of evil.
> 
> 2. MK Ultra
> The title of this track is a reference to the psychological torture/control programs that the U.S. government conducted years ago. This song is not about MK Ultra or the US. This Song is about the cultists using Psychological and physical torture methods to condition MC in his childhood. When they say "take this bruise as a sign that we own you now and forever" the cultists are beating MC into submission, conditioning him.
> 
> 3. Heavy Heart
> This is the first time we get to hear from MC. MC is probably a teen or older by this point. He is held in secret on the cathedral grounds, kept like a prisoner of the cult. He wishes he could escape saying things like "sometimes I wish I had wings, fly far away from this life". He tries to cope with his horrible experiences while trying to find a way out. It seems that this cult is also keeping other children prisoner and have killed their mothers which leads us to believe that MC's mother was also killed. What leads me to think this is when MC says "children scream, their mothers bleed hung upside down". I feel that there is more to this song that I didn't get, but over all I think it is about MC's imprisonment and his feelings toward his situation.
> 
> 4.The Event
> I feel like this might be a reference to some important "Event" in the story but I don't know what this song is about and the fact that it is instrumental makes it all the more difficult to decipher.
> 
> 5. The Scourge
> The word scourge has 2 definition. Both definitions could apply to this song. Scourge- a whip used as an instrument of punishment. a person or thing that causes great trouble or suffering. I have trouble figuring out this song but this is what I have so far. MC is still imprisoned and he is starting to break. He wants to get away from where the cult is holding him. MC finds strength in this song saying things like "I will survive". I also think that in this song, the conditioning that the cult has put him through is finally kicking in. I think the cult wants MC to "kill them slow". I don't know who "Them" is. In this song MC speaks of a blade spilling blood that will start his serenade to someone. I don't know who that someone is. At the end of the song we hear a part from psychosohere, which is why I think something isn't quite right with MC and maybe the cult's conditioning is working.
> 
> 6. Alpha
> I'm am almost completely lost at this point. MC has found some kind of internal strength and drive to "show them that we're not blind. I don't know who them are. One thing that is for sure is that MC doesn't want a way out deep inside. Something inside of him is making him stay against his own will. In this song we hear the "withered trees" thing for the first time. This motif of trees is prevalent
> Throughout the lyrics and artwork of the album which leads me to believe this is important. But, yet again, I don't know what it means. The "step out in the rain" part made me think that possibly MC got out of the physical prison that was holding him, but then again there is enough evidence to say he didn't escape. One thing that is for sure is that we see the introduction of MCs internal conflict against a force inside of him put there by the cult that he is fighting against. MC is a good person, and this beast inside is an evil entity that is overriding MCs will. I think that this force isn't some sort of psychological abnormality. I think that this force is a demonic entity brought on by the birth ritual in A Black Minute. Also side note, I think MC us an adult by this point, like mid to late 20s
> 
> 7. 22 Faces
> This song is about MC discovering the demonic entity within him. MC is starting to be driven insane by the demon. There isn't much that I could take from this song other than that MC might still be imprisoned and he is trying to fight the demon and possibly losing. There is a lot more to this song that I didn't pick up on yet.
> 
> 8. Rainbow Gravity
> I know so little about this song that it wouldn't even be with trying to explain what I think (If this happens in other song, I will simply put, don't know)
> 
> 9. Four Lights
> Don't know
> 
> 10. Psychosohere
> MC is finally broken and the demon has won. MC will now turn to murder/sacrifice. It is possible that he is finally indoctrinated into the cult, but still I dunno, I think MC has gone full A-hole mode and is finally going to "kill them slow", that's about all I can get although I know there is plenty more to this song.
> 
> Juggernaut: Omega
> 
> 1. Reprise
> We see a seen similar to the ritual in A Black Minute and Aldo hear the same music. MC is taking part in this ritual by his own will or rather, the will of the demon. Probably more than that
> 
> 2. The Bad Thing
> I don't want to sound stupid when I say this but something bad happens in this song. This "bad thing" is most likely committed by MC. I don't know what this "bad thing" is but it's probably pretty bad. I also read an interview with periphery and Matt talked about how violent this song is, so something violent happens. Maybe MC is killing, has killed, or even is going to "kill them slow". Also, once again we hear the "withered trees" thing
> 
> 3. Priestess
> I don't know
> 
> 4. Graveless
> Real MC is starting to gain his will back and has decided to kill himself as a punishment for the atrocities he has committed. What these atrocities are, I don't know. He succeeds and bleeds out. Probably a lot more to this
> 
> 5. Hell Below
> This song is about MC descent into hell after his suicide in Graveless.
> 
> 6. Omega
> MC is now in hell and is reflecting on the sins he has committed. He realizes that he became the anti-messiah the cult was looking for through their rituals and that he is "a demon born out of their rite in throes". He talks about how he started he lived a life full of evil and that the "world of man" tainted him. Then a lot of stuff happens that and don't understand and then.......boom, MC is finally reborn with a goal that I cant decipher, all I know is that goal has a lot of references to the song alpha. Also we hear a reference to the circle, maybe the ritual circle from A Black Minute.
> 
> 7. Stranger Things
> I think MC might have been resurrected. I feel like i understand and don't understand this track but sadly understand less than I don't.
> 
> Well that's all from my perspective. After writing this I see that I understand even less than I thought I did about this. I would love if you would all contribute and use my analysis along with your own so that we can all piece this cool story together. Good luck.



Priestess seems to be about, well, a priestess or sorceress who helps the MC regain some control from the demon before he kills himself in Graveless. Good analysis!


----------



## vividox

Potentially bone-headed comment, but I'm pretty sure the main character in the Alpha video was on board the Mustard Ship in Scarlet (towards the beginning, looking out the window). Am I supposed to know who that guy is?


----------



## TheBloodstained

This was waiting for me in the mail when I came home from work today! 







Such a nice package. Everything just screams quality. Good job boys 

Haven't heard the albums yet, but I really like the singles/tracks that were release before the albums, so I'm expecting another solid release from the guys.
Also really looking forward to the Juggerdoc! I love band docs


----------



## gordonbombay

It surprises me that people feel like "The Event" is a filler/lazy song. I find it absolutely beautiful. The way the song ebbs and flows back and forth through darker and more hopeful melody as the main guitars/bass interact over the static but undulating background ambience is so powerful. The tension created by this interaction and synth/guitar lead that comes in over top works to engulf the listener. I know people have said that the event is potentially something very violent and disturbing to the main character and that the music should reflect that, but I think that is only relevant if you are actively viewing the actual event in real time. I feel like this song could be a moment where we step outside the timeline of the story and are viewing it as a bad memory as the main character reflects, or like a cinematic montage of horrific events in movies that forgo the actual sounds of the visual action and use slow motion and much more epic/dreamlike scoring to achieve stronger emotional responses.

Anyway...This album has surprised me. I was let down initially when hearing some of the tracks out of context prior to release. When in context, everything is so powerful and engaging. The more you listen, the more you hear subtle repeats and variations. The transitions between some of the songs are unreal, my favorite being "Hell Below" into "Omega". I'm gonna call this AOTY for me. I don't see anything else coming close to this level of work.


----------



## Alice AKW

So I've been thinking on the concept of Juggernaut for a while now, listening to it, reading the lyrics, loving it.

I'm starting to think that the "Bad Thing" could refer to the genocide of the entire cult that birthed the main character in the first place, possibly the demon betraying them and pursuing its own malicious desires. It would fit nicely with the "Kill them slow" motif throughout Alpha. I feel like this is further evidenced by the alterations to the lines in Reprise "Their screams will echo on a quiet night...Death has come..." The trees motif another user pointed out kinda hints to the cathedral/cult headquarters being within a forest somewhere. The lyrics of The Bad Thing give off a vibe of whole detest for the Earth and all of humanity to me, with the "Fly past the trees" lines may be the main character's last trails of sanity or morality wanting to escape from not only the prison of the cult and his own body, but his agonizing life in general. The hypothsis that the "Bad Thing" is the genocide of the cult is also alluded to in the lyrics to Omega I feel. "Greeted by those I've killed along the way, because I am the destruction"

Another thought, on Priestess, is that the "She" in question is some benevolent/heavenly entity coming down to the main character after the slaughter of the cult. She likely senses that down inside, the character did not want things to turn out like this. The character may feel like any hopes to repent are in vain due to the misery and hopelessness of its life and experiences thus far, leading into the suicide in Graveless.


----------



## Forrest_H

Ugh. Even when ordering E-Cig parts from China, I've never had a delivery status sitting at this.






It's like they're saying "Yeah so the package is like almost done, we made a sticker and everything" 

By the way I'm not whining and panicking, just found this funny.


----------



## osmosis2259

Forrest_H said:


> Ugh. Even when ordering E-Cig parts from China, I've never had a delivery status sitting at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like they're saying "Yeah so the package is like almost done, we made a sticker and everything"
> 
> By the way I'm not whining and panicking, just found this funny.



Nah I hear ya... Mine is supposed to arrive on Monday 2/2/15. It's definitely frustrating that this happens when you "pre-order". Youtube stream it is for now!


----------



## Cynic

Forrest_H said:


> Ugh. Even when ordering E-Cig parts from China, I've never had a delivery status sitting at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like they're saying "Yeah so the package is like almost done, we made a sticker and everything"
> 
> By the way I'm not whining and panicking, just found this funny.



REKT

jk that is unacceptable for a pre-order.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Shipping from the states to Europe = Fast and on time!
Shipping from the states to the states = Eeehh... we'll get to it eventually!

Sense? It makes none! 

A friend of mine received his preorder 2 days ago and I got mine today 

I ordered from KillerMerch btw (and so did my friend). I don't know if that has anything to do with anything?


----------



## Forrest_H

The problem was I was like ZOMG PERIPHERY when I was looking at Sylosis shirts and bought without doing research... 

Had I known there was a crewneck bundle I would have gone with that, from another store


----------



## VigilSerus

I have ALWAYS had problems with Merch Connection Inc. I got Clear a week after it dropped. That was the last time I spent my money there (a previous incident where it took almost a month to get a few shirts to me from that store). I stopped buying anything there. I got my pre-order the day before, from Killer Merch.


----------



## RobbYoung

Bit off topic, but it turns out Alpha has been used as a track on the gomTV (Starcraft II) track list for a good few weeks, just never noticed it!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Forrest_H said:


> Ugh. Even when ordering E-Cig parts from China, I've never had a delivery status sitting at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like they're saying "Yeah so the package is like almost done, we made a sticker and everything"
> 
> By the way I'm not whining and panicking, just found this funny.



That's still more than I have from AllIn. I don't have any tracking info.
My Z2 preorder showed up in a more timely fashion than this order.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Alice AKW said:


> So I've been thinking on the concept of Juggernaut for a while now, listening to it, reading the lyrics, loving it.
> 
> I'm starting to think that the "Bad Thing" could refer to the genocide of the entire cult that birthed the main character in the first place, possibly the demon betraying them and pursuing its own malicious desires. It would fit nicely with the "Kill them slow" motif throughout Alpha. I feel like this is further evidenced by the alterations to the lines in Reprise "Their screams will echo on a quiet night...Death has come..." The trees motif another user pointed out kinda hints to the cathedral/cult headquarters being within a forest somewhere. The lyrics of The Bad Thing give off a vibe of whole detest for the Earth and all of humanity to me, with the "Fly past the trees" lines may be the main character's last trails of sanity or morality wanting to escape from not only the prison of the cult and his own body, but his agonizing life in general. The hypothsis that the "Bad Thing" is the genocide of the cult is also alluded to in the lyrics to Omega I feel. "Greeted by those I've killed along the way, because I am the destruction"
> 
> Another thought, on Priestess, is that the "She" in question is some benevolent/heavenly entity coming down to the main character after the slaughter of the cult. She likely senses that down inside, the character did not want things to turn out like this. The character may feel like any hopes to repent are in vain due to the misery and hopelessness of its life and experiences thus far, leading into the suicide in Graveless.



You nailed what I'd been thinking for The Bad Thing. I read through the lyrics booklets a few times yesterday and I'm definitely getting the feeling that the titular "bad thing" is destroying the cult. I think what you said about the detest for humanity is also hinted at in Rainbow Gravity.


----------



## ngrungebb91

isispelican said:


> he strikes again!




What is this guys deal? oh my god. lol. I dont get it. Its like the band has a love/hate relationship with him.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Seriously Goddamn obnoxious, they seem to take it well enough. I don't know what I'd do if someone like that was following me being awkward like that for reactions.


----------



## wannabguitarist

isispelican said:


> he strikes again!




And now I like Spencer less because he's into the fluoride in the water nutjob stuff 

EDIT: Also, holy .... that guy is creepy


----------



## katsumura78

Jake apparently really dislikes that dude Lol I like how he added in that Ibanez jbm video though hahahaha.


----------



## JEngelking

Went to my local Best Buy tonight after work looking for the new albums; they never got a shipment in on the release day.  I ended up ordering them in-store while I was there though, they should get here in the next few days, and I'm going to see the Chicago date of the Juggernaut tour on Tuesday.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

That guy is creepy.


----------



## lewstherin006

katsumura78 said:


> Jake apparently really dislikes that dude Lol I like how he added in that Ibanez jbm video though hahahaha.



Im pretty sure this is the guy that got brought up during the Q and A for the VIP meeting before the concert. Jake was saying that louis is super awkward and he hated doing interviews with him.


----------



## concertjunkie

just wanted to say , Alpha and Omega are easily Periphery's best work. Goddamn guys, you truly outdid yourself.


----------



## MrSleepwalker

isispelican said:


> he strikes again!




omg what a douche


----------



## Mattykoda

ThePhilosopher said:


> That's still more than I have from AllIn. I don't have any tracking info.
> My Z2 preorder showed up in a more timely fashion than this order.



All I have from allin is that a shipping label was created for the past 2 days. Not an update since, but I have had USPS say that in the past and then instantly its one day away. It wont show that it is in transit or anything. Hopefully you get an update soon though!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

First listen starts in a few seconds.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Got my pre order yesterday from KillerMerch. The attention to detail is impeccable, everything is so well put together(physically). I initially didnt like Alpha too much but with more listens it's growing on me. Still gotta watch the juggerdoc but so far I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

First listen ended a few seconds ago.


----------



## VigilSerus

Okay I hadn't listened to Alpha on the CD (only listened to it on stream), and I NEVER REALIZED THERE WAS MORE MUSIC ON THE SCOURGE.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

gordonbombay said:


> It surprises me that people feel like "The Event" is a filler/lazy song. I find it absolutely beautiful. ...
> 
> I was let down initially when hearing some of the tracks out of context prior to release. When in context, everything is so powerful and engaging.



This^. Out of context, "The Event" would have just been an interstitial on 'roids. In the context of the record it builds tension between Heavy Heart and The Scourge, and a truckload of it.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Saw them in Seattle last night - one of the best shows I've been to. Spencer seems to have beaten the strep, he sounded INCREDIBLE, and the entire band was super tight. Psychosphere is phenomenal live. I have a few short clips of Alpha and Ragnarok and a full video of Scarlet, I'll upload those later.


----------



## Joose

I've been listening to Alpha more than Omega the past couple of days. But that will probably be reversed, reversed again and so on for a very long time.


----------



## btbamthewell

ngrungebb91 said:


> What is this guys deal? oh my god. lol. I dont get it. Its like the band has a love/hate relationship with him.



Wtf is up with this guy?! I can't tell if he's trolling, either way he is annoying as ....!

Serious kudos to the band for putting up with him!


----------



## Infinite Cactus

I too had problems with Best Buy. They didn't have any and the second closest one to me (35 minutes away) only received 2 copies which had both been sold. My sads feel like ouch.


----------



## Ambit

Anyone else feel like Stranger Things almost like a new and improved Ow My Feelings? I get a lot of the same vibes. Such a sick song.


----------



## ScottyB724

Saw these posted today: Sumerian Records
Can anyone tell me if they are selling these super awesome shirts/socks on this tour at their merch table?


----------



## splinter8451

I am kind of annoyed they were not original shirts available for preorder  I understand they are to entice more people into buying the album but... dammit I don't want 2 copies! 

I don't think I would actually wear one, but I would definitely put one up on my wall.


----------



## brutalwizard

Just realized they have tonight off instead of a boise, ID show again. They haven't played here since their First headlining tour.
This is the 4th time they took a day off between Seattle washington and salt lake city. 

April 5th, 2012 on the protest the hero headliner

August 18th, 2013 Summer slaughter.

October 31st, 2013 This time its personal headliner. This one made a little sense seeing as they came from vancouver. But they were in town and born of osiris came down to The Chariot show. 

January 29th, 2015 Juggernaut tour.

I understand The crowds for periphery 4 years ago weren't huge here. I understand wanting to take a day off, and that playing offdates from bigger tours isn't always possible. I am also aware that nick storch isn't the most fond of boise. Not blaming anyone its just lame that periphery Has been here but hasn't played forever.


----------



## wankerness

I never read this thread cause it's too long and gets bumped too often for me to keep up with, so I sure was surprised when I went to the record store tonight and saw two new periphery albums. Since I hadn't read this thread, I was scared to buy both for fear it's a neurosis/tribes of neurot thing where one is ambient and the other is the actual songs. But, I did anyway! Time to listen to them!


----------



## Alice AKW

You won't be disappointed! (Hopefully)


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> Just realized they have tonight off instead of a boise, ID show again. They haven't played here since their First headlining tour.
> This is the 4th time they took a day off between Seattle washington and salt lake city.
> 
> April 5th, 2012 on the protest the hero headliner
> 
> August 18th, 2013 Summer slaughter.
> 
> October 31st, 2013 This time its personal headliner. This one made a little sense seeing as they came from vancouver. But they were in town and born of osiris came down to The Chariot show.
> 
> January 29th, 2015 Juggernaut tour.
> 
> I understand The crowds for periphery 4 years ago weren't huge here. I understand wanting to take a day off, and that playing offdates from bigger tours isn't always possible. I am also aware that nick storch isn't the most fond of boise. Not blaming anyone its just lame that periphery Has been here but hasn't played forever.



I know it sucks, and I really am sorry we haven't been able to accommodate Boise.

With that said here are perhaps some logistical aspects to consider: We usually route from Seattle to SLC which requires a travel day. Although Boise is on the way, it requires an overdrive from our driver, meaning it costs us quite a bit more to get there. Since we don't draw well in Boise it becomes very hard to cover our costs, and we often get door deals where few people show up. With the overdrive costs in mind, it can actually cost us money to play. Not to mention we need to take strategic days off so as not to overwork Spencer's voice. This combination of factors is why we have historically not been able to play in Boise, and it unfortunately just comes down to basic business and logistics where we have to prioritize stronger markets.


----------



## brutalwizard

bulb said:


> I know it sucks, and I really am sorry we haven't been able to accommodate Boise.
> 
> With that said here are perhaps some logistical aspects to consider: We usually route from Seattle to SLC which requires a travel day. Although Boise is on the way, it requires an overdrive from our driver, meaning it costs us quite a bit more to get there. Since we don't draw well in Boise it becomes very hard to cover our costs, and we often get door deals where few people show up. With the overdrive costs in mind, it can actually cost us money to play. Not to mention we need to take strategic days off so as not to overwork Spencer's voice. This combination of factors is why we have historically not been able to play in Boise, and it unfortunately just comes down to basic business and logistics where we have to prioritize stronger markets.




I really do appreciate the response.

I did get to catch you the 3 times you guys did make it to Boise. And It has def been like less the 150 people each time. I hoped since the release of P2 and all of periphery's success that Boise could accommodate you financially. I feel our market is probably one if not THE smallest in the nation. Its a common joke that boise is 5 years behind every other market, and I have found it unfortunately true.

I might roll out to SLC again tomorrow. I did really enjoy you guys last time at the venue there. Alot better sound then the similar sized venues here.


----------



## Cynic

can you guys play in my garage so that i don't have to drive two hours to the nearest venue? thanks.


----------



## ngrungebb91

Cynic said:


> can you guys play in my garage so that i don't have to drive two hours to the nearest venue? thanks.



#laziestperipheryfanever


----------



## Shammas

I covered Four Lights a few days ago and now I covered Hell Below. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## brutalwizard

Cynic said:


> can you guys play in my garage so that i don't have to drive two hours to the nearest venue? thanks.



I'll trade you the 10 hour 730 mile drive half of which occurs after 11 pm. 


After picking up my physical copies. I found that my favorite parts on the new album/s is the chorus in 22 faces, solo in rainbow gravity. Stranger things is my fav periphery song of all time now.


----------



## RustInPeace

Thoughts: Some people view "she" as another character in Priestess... but I think the main character is a female from the artwork, from what I gather. "Priestess" is about the demons views of the main character, and how he dreamed of being released from inside the main character.

Perhaps the chronological flow of the story is the same on both albums? Just viewed from each character as events happen?

Edit: Each character as the Girl and the Demon?


----------



## wankerness

I didn't pay any attention to the lyrics cause I've listened to metal for so long I've trained myself to ignore them, but the music sure was good on both discs! I listened to them back to back and didn't really even notice the album break. Tons of great stuff on them, I like the darker songs in particular. I am glad I bought both of them instead of my initial reaction which was "omega must be like Tribes of Neurot - Grace!" 

I got some serious classic Meshuggah vibe from the first couple riffs of "Rainbow Gravity," great stuff. It might just be my imagination but it seemed like there was a lot more song variety this time around. The power ballady bits in particular were a big leap forward IMO, priestess probably was my favorite of those.


----------



## Joose

Shammas said:


> I covered Four Lights a few days ago and now I covered Hell Below. Hope you guys like it!




Great song, great cover!


----------



## VigilSerus

No one ever covers the end of Hell Below so my skinny ass covered it FOR YOU PEOPLE.



;P


----------



## Sephiroth952

> This memory ignites
> The past sees me
> Visions of me grow
> Greeted by family
> Painting dissolution and a life of an insect
> The past it will not let me go
> I'm lost within my own soul
> A ghost within times of old
> The clock turns back but is this real?
> Tell me, is this real?
> A demon born out of their rite in throes
> This is the truth
> I am a demon born out of their rite in throes
> Soiled by the world of man
> I am the destruction
> I am fear
> Born to destroy



This to me seems to be the MC seeing vision of his birth. Its his realization what his main purpose in life was made to be. He is opening his eyes to why he has always wanted to do good he always had the nagging want to kill. It was literally born into him.


----------



## toiletstand

ive had this imagery in my head since i first heard the demo for four lights. the guitars make me picture an argument in a bar escalating into a brawl between a bunch of ducks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fji7XbhQ-P0


----------



## Deception

For some reason Stranger Things makes me think of snow / some kind of snowy place. I think it's the cleans at the beginning with the octave + delay







Got my physical copies today! Now time to watch Juggerdoc.


----------



## RandyC_deactivated

Im sure Periphery will probably ignore this but i feel like something has to be said about their show on the 27th in Portland OR. 

First off the placement of the monitors at the venue are a bit wacky and anyone from the middle up to the front on the floor couldn't hear all of the instruments in the mix(whatever i guess) so if Darkides felt like he did a poor job that night he most certainly did not! He did great for what was provided to work with.

Second, people were being extremely LAME during the show.
Grabbing marks guitar and strings and tuning pegs while he's trying to play IS VERY LAME. 
The lamest of the lame by far would have been the chick in the front row who was trying to rape Spencer Matt & Misha. 
After she yelled "suck my t*tt*es Matt halpern" and grabbed Mishas junk. Spencer had words with her and put her in her place(thank god she was nasty AF)
yet she took no hint and continued to kill the vibe for the riffery dudes on stage. Nolly wouldn't even get close to the crowd after that lol.

Thirdly, apparently no one in portland has a sense of rhythm because Matt had to come out and tell everyone to shut the heck up and play a drum beat so he could get people on the same page rhythmically which was a task for him since no one seemed to care to chant "one more song" with their full hearts content. and even though periphery played not one song after that but TWO songs people were still unappreciative. 

Periphery you guys killed it that night dont kid yourselves! Its very obvious you guys feel like it was a bad show since there was no thanks given to Portland on your social media accounts. THE SHOW WAS GREAT, GUITARS WERE BEAUTIFUL, AND MARKS HAIR WAS ELEGANT.

This was actually my first experience going to a show in portland and i have to say im kinda bummed about it but grateful i got to shake Jakes hand after the show. I drove 6 hours to witness the F**kery of the portland scene be d bags to my favorite band. I just hope they dont start skipping portland like they do to boise(which is closer to me by 5 hours). 

/endrant


----------



## lawizeg

Wow, that's disturbing(the rapey woman). Sorry that happened to them


----------



## RandyC_deactivated

lawizeg said:


> Wow, that's disturbing(the rapey woman). Sorry that happened to them



Im sorry also.
Pretty sure that wasn't the first time they've experienced strange characters.


----------



## coreysMonster

Just downloaded the album (legally off Amazon) and I gotta say, it took me a while to get into the first album, I was initially disappointed in the second album but it then grew on me, but this one, I love immediately. 

Well done, guys. Well ....ing done.


----------



## JEngelking

My Jugg CDs just got here, super fast shipping after my order just the other day.  Stoked as hell to listen to these back to back!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That woman couldn't take the fact that people were paying more attention to the Periphery's Juggs than hers. BOOOOOOM!

... I'll leave now.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That woman couldn't take the fact that people were paying more attention to the Periphery's Juggs than hers. BOOOOOOM!
> 
> ... I'll leave now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I finally had the chance yesterday to listen to the album over and over all day at work.

Shits dope.

Alpha and Heavy Heart are my top favorites now. I prefer Alpha over Omega, but that doesnt mean anything negative. Omega is fantastic.


----------



## nikolazjalic

SO MUCH PORN IN JUGGERDOC
seriously worth the physical copy on it's own, I'm a sucker for studio vids and this one's super well-produced


----------



## flavenstein

I just got back from the SLC show. Can confirm that spencer sounds amazing, everyone else was really tight too.

Setlist (I think):

Icarus
Make Total Destroy
The Scourge
Psychosphere
The Bad Thing
Alpha
22 Faces
Ji
Graveless
Ragnarok
Masamune


I don't take many pictures, but I did get one of this sexy beast


----------



## bulb

lawizeg said:


> Wow, that's disturbing(the rapey woman). Sorry that happened to them



Minus that one really minor thing I actually had an awesome time during the Portland show, we all really enjoyed it!


----------



## Matt_D_

Missed the seattle show due to work stuff. but damn the new albums are great. next time


----------



## Davee

Preordered a bundle with a hoodie from All In at the beginning of January.... haven't even received shipping confirmation yet 

So bummed out because I am absolutely in love with these albums, possibly my favorite release ever. Everything just seems perfect, the story (at least what I get from it), the instrumentation, the vocals. Everything seems to have taken a ton of effort and it came out great.


----------



## Asrial

flavenstein said:


> Setlist (I think):
> 
> Icarus
> Make Total Destroy
> The Scourge
> Psychosphere
> The Bad Thing
> Alpha
> 22 Faces
> Ji
> Graveless
> Ragnarok
> Masamune



So only 1 song from debut and nothing off of Clear? 
I'd so love to hear Feed the ground and Light.

Also, just noticed that aside from Clear, the periphery album covers have been suffering the Starbucks syndrome:














So... Next album is just gonna feature 3 stylized dots?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

How about finding some references? Let's compile a list song by song from Juggernaut Alpha and Omega! They're full of musical and lyrical references, some more obvious than others. I'll start with the ones I've gathered so far.

A Black Minute: 0:00 - The same music box from the end of Stranger Things (and the end of A Black Minute itself), reversed.

MK Ultra: Starts with a short drum fill.

The Scourge: 4:23 - Same lyrics and vocal melody as the Psychosphere verse.

Alpha: 3:38 - Very similar lyrics to the Bad Thing chorus. 
4:30 - "Step out in the rain".

22 Faces: Starts with a short drum fill.
2:33 - "It's tearing a hole inside".

Four Lights: 1:25 - Melody from the Scourge "theme".

Psychosphere: First sentence in verse is rhythmically similar to first sentence in A Black Minute.
2:22 - "Sadistic aura". 
4:16 - the Scourge theme again.

Reprise: Obviously similar to A Black Minute, with slightly altered lyrics.

The Bad Thing: Starts with a short drum fill.
2:03 and 4:42 - "It's tearing a hole inside". 
5:20 - Similar melody to the intro for A Black Minute.

Gaveless: Starts with a short drum fill.

Priestess: 1:06 and 3:34 - "Step out in the rain". 
4:11 - Still Life?

Hell Below 0:00 -  
3:38 - Twinkle Twinkle Little Star  

Omega: 4:57 - Similar to parts of the elevator music in MK Ultra. 
10:07 - Chorus from Alpha.

Stranger Things: 2:05 and 5:01 - Similar vocal melody to beginning of 22 Faces chorus.
3:28 and 3:43 - "Majestic aura".
6:39 - Similar melody to the intro for A Black Minute.
7:11 - The music box from A Black Minute, now slightly slower and with reverb.

Of course I've missed a lot of them, so share what you've found! And the drum fill intros may not really be references, but what the hell (below).


----------



## tom_8s

I love the 'Twinkle, Twinkle...' break at the end of 'Hell Below'. It's like one of the old jazz 'jokes', where guys would throw in 'Pop Goes The Weasel' or some other nursery rhyme lick. Brilliant!


----------



## Miek

does anyone else remember the socks pulled at random video


----------



## Stijnson

Is it just me or is anyone else missing this awesome riff in Juggernaut? Was really hoping they'd use it.
Instagram


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's Nolly's own creation, I don't think it was ever intended to be used in Juggernaut.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Another reference in Psychosphere: 5:03 - Melody from A black minute heard in one of the guitar layers.


----------



## Simic

Another reference; Stranger things 3:21 - 3:47 is very similair (but slower tempo) to 5:11-5:36 in Omega, which is probably my favourite riff/part from both of the albums


----------



## isispelican

A Black Minute 3:23 Psychosphere 4:47 and The Bad Thing 1:13 have the same progression.


----------



## Dayviewer

MK Ultra: Lead guitar at 2:25 comes back in Omega at 4:18

Four Lights: Outro guitar riff comes back in Stranger Things at 1:29, this time faster

I love all the easter eggs


----------



## jonajon91

I'd love to see some of these themes put together in a video. I saw something similar for between the buried me.


----------



## Joose

I still think a Juggernaut Movie Crowdfunding Campaign should happen.


----------



## Guamskyy

I love how Spencer goes all falsetto, Michael McDonald-ish in Stranger Things at about 1:15 into the song.

It gives me chills man


----------



## TheFerryMan

I seriously wan to hear Heavy Heart live. Just for those badass midrange screams when he says "I'm falling below"


----------



## Jlang

I made a cover of heavy heart! My fave song so far. Check it out.


----------



## Alice AKW

One more for the reference list!

A variation of the clean break in The Scourge is heard at 1:10 or so in the background of MK Ultra


----------



## RustInPeace

You guys are good at this! Im sittin here thinking "Oh the alpha chorus at the end of omega, cool!"


----------



## Deception

Just noticed this one today from watching this cover - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU0WCHX-x60#t=2m58s

At 2:47 in Graveless, the music box theme from A Black Minute (and Stranger Things) is played by a guitar in the background over the chorus


----------



## spawnofthesith

Denver show on Saturday was epic. Sold out show and periphery were on ....ng point. I like the new material 10x after seeing it live


Also, Thank You Scientist are ....ing amazing. One of my new favorite bands


----------



## gorthul

Jlang said:


> I made a cover of heavy heart! My fave song so far. Check it out.



Nice, do you have tabs?


----------



## JLesher6505

Juggernaut pretty much blows my mind. I love how sing songy it is &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Joose

So, it's been out for a week... well, almost. I got mine last Monday.

What songs would you guys throw into your Top 5 as of now? (I know mine will continuously change)

I'd have to go with:

Stranger Things
The Bad Thing
Rainbow Gravity
Hell Below
Psychosphere

Honorable mention to The Scourge.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Joose said:


> Stranger Things
> The Bad Thing
> Rainbow Gravity
> Hell Below
> Psychosphere
> 
> Honorable mention to The Scourge.



Stranger things
Alpha
Heavy Heart
Hell Below
A Black Minute

That falsetto part in Stranger Thing just makes the song.


----------



## Glosni

Joose said:


> So, it's been out for a week... well, almost. I got mine last Monday.
> 
> What songs would you guys throw into your Top 5 as of now? (I know mine will continuously change)
> 
> I'd have to go with:
> 
> Stranger Things
> The Bad Thing
> Rainbow Gravity
> Hell Below
> Psychosphere
> 
> Honorable mention to The Scourge.



Heavy Heart - Beau_ti_ful
22 Faces - Holy sweet Jesus thats heavy
MK Ultra - Perfect opener
Stranger things- Duh

Totally in love with Alpha and Omega. If it also got the longevity, it might well become one of my favourite albums ever in the history of ever. Hugely ambitious, but man they pulled it off.


----------



## bouVIP

Omega
Priestess
Alpha
Heavy Heart
Stranger Things


----------



## isispelican

A Black Minute
Stranger Things
Rainbow Gravity
Omega
Alpha


----------



## andyjanson

Omega
Stanger Things
Rainbow Gravity
Psychosphere
22 Faces (Initially my least favourite periphery song ever, the very definition of a grower)


----------



## Davee

Omega
Stranger Things
22 Faces 
The Scourge (The part at 2:29 feels like one of the most powerful parts of the album to me, and then the part right after at 2:55.. honestly one of my favorite sections of the album. It just feels powerful and I'd love to know exactly what's going on in the storyline at that part.)

To pick a fifth I'd say Graveless just because it's such a big part to the storyline. When I listen to both albums start to finish that's one of the songs that stands out to me because of the meaning, but it's so hard to pick just 5. I love so many more songs on these albums.. The Bad Thing, Heavy Heart, Priestess..


----------



## Deception

Stranger Things
MK Ultra
Psychosphere
A Black Minute
The Bad Thing


----------



## FretsOnFyre

In no particular order, because it's really hard to pick a #1:

The Scourge
Alpha
22 Faces
Omega (that reprise of the Alpha chorus, hnnnnnnnngh)
Stranger Things

Honorable mentions to Graveless and Psychosphere.


----------



## metal_sam14

Stranger things
Omega
22 Faces
Psycosphere
MK Ultra

It's all amazing though, I have listened to nothing but these 2 albums repeatedly for the last week.


----------



## Forrest_H

My pre-order finally came today. Already enjoying the tee and stickers, gonna give both disks a full listen when I get home.


----------



## Joose

Well, so far everyone who answered my "top 5" question has said Stranger Things. Time to throw it into the setlist, yeah??


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I genuinely think that Stranger Things is pretty boring. The singing is top fvcking notch but the guitars don't really do a whole lot other than the pretty sweet riff at 2:05.


----------



## Joose

^And then you happened.

Lol, I kid.. different strokes.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

^ No I dig the albums immensely but I think Stranger Things would be pretty far from my top 5.


----------



## Cbutler

er,
stranger things
22 faces
rainbow gravity
hell below
stranger things


----------



## jeremyb

Been listening to Alpha on repeat for the past few days at work, absolutely amazing, love it!


----------



## Joose

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> ^ No I dig the albums immensely but I think Stranger Things would be pretty far from my top 5.



Lol I know man, I just thought it was funny to say because it's been in the top 5 of all who have responded thus far. Cbutler even has it on there twice . Seriously, I don't want to know my play count on it, because it's probably ridiculous.


----------



## Infinite Cactus

1.Rainbow Gravity
2.22 Faces
3.The Scourge
4.MK Ultra
5.Heavy Heart

I love Omega as an album. It's so good. It just so happens my favorites are all on Alpha. Though Stranger Things and Omega are close contenders. Really I just haven't devoted as many plays to the second album yet.


----------



## Cnev

I just got my package today, which was cleanly cut open and completely empty.







eaugohjnvzc


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Cnev said:


> I just got my package today, which was cleanly cut open and completely empty.



If ever did a man need some positive rep. That sucks, dude! I hope you get it rectified somehow!


As for my top 5, jeez... Can I just say both albums? 

If you had to make me... eeeehhhh...

Rainbow Gravity
Omega
Stranger Things
The Bad Thing
22 Faces

Honorable Mentions go to pretty much all the other tracks, except Graveless. It's literally the only track on the album that just doesn't click for me, despite just as many listens as the rest of the album.
Not hating on it, it's a super solid track, it's just strangely not grooving with me.

Maybe it will in a month or two!


----------



## ASoC

My top five (in no particular order)

Heavy Heart
The Scourge
Alpha
Omega
The Bad Thing

That being said, I genuinely love every song on this album, I've been listening to it nonstop since I got my copy


----------



## brownsounds

Fantastic albums. Digging all of it except for Rainbow Gravity and Hell Below. Rainbow just isn't really clicking with me. I don't understand all the love for Hell Below. I get its place within the context of the album but it's a damn boring song. Guess I'm not really into the super low tuned chug stuff. 

Stranger Things
Alpha
MK Ultra
Graveless
The Scourge


----------



## AdenM

Asrial said:


> Also, just noticed that aside from Clear, the periphery album covers have been suffering the Starbucks syndrome:
> 
> So... Next album is just gonna feature 3 stylized dots?



Maybe Bulb will weigh in on this, but the Periphery logo was intended from the beginning to be kind of a brand identity for them and they designed their album covers in regard to that notion. (IIRC, per bulb's askfm)


----------



## jeremyb

Who plays the last solo on Heavy Heart?, probably my favourite one on the album!!


----------



## pushpull7

I don't like periphery. 

Neg rep me!


----------



## Jonathan20022

pushpull7 said:


> I don't like periphery.
> 
> Neg rep me!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

A bit early for me to have favourites, but right now they are:

Hell Below
Psychosphere
The Scourge
Graveless

Only four huh.


----------



## UncurableZero

I, being an idiot, accidentally bought the vinyl, even thought I have no vinyl player. I hope it still counts into the first week sales.


----------



## illimmigrant

I wish I had a favorite, but I want to wait to receive my pre-order to listen to the albums. Latest status update on my pre order was that it had been dropped off at a local USPS post office (according to UPS) friday morning. According to USPS, they haven't received anything.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

My top 5 are
1. Omega
2. Stranger Things
3. A Black Minute
4. Heavy Heart
5. The Bad Thing or MK Ultra (can't decide )

Really hard for me to pick 5 because I love every song on the albums, been jamming them nonstop since they came out.


----------



## QuantumCybin

jeremyb said:


> Who plays the last solo on Heavy Heart?, probably my favourite one on the album!!



It sounds like a Jake solo. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Pretty sure it's Jake's solo, I could've sworn I saw a studio update where he was playing it.


----------



## JEngelking

Going to see the show tonight in Chicago, my body is not ready.


----------



## gorthul

Top 5:

1. Omega
2. Stranger Things
3. A Black Minute
4. The Bad Thing
5. Hell Below

Yeah...I like Omega a lot more than Alpha.


----------



## Joose

Just wanna see more songs live! Even if on YouTube.


----------



## MobiusR

I wanna see juggerdoc already


----------



## QuantumCybin

MobiusR said:


> I wanna see juggerdoc already



I know your pain man. Pre-ordered mine through iTunes; might just end up buying a physical copy of omega to get the juggerdoc


----------



## jeremyb

QuantumCybin said:


> It sounds like a Jake solo. I could be wrong though.



Mmmm that was my first feeling too!


----------



## Forrest_H

So after my first listen through of Alpha, I can honestly say it's a brilliant album. Alpha stuck out the most to me, it's brutal in a weird, happy way. I don't know, it had me bopping my head in my room  I also really dug Psychosphere a lot.

Excited to give Omega a listen-to, so far this album has already surpassed my high expectations.

GOOD JOB BULB


----------



## Joose

Ex-PERIPHERY Fan Lights Band Hoodie on Fire in Protest; Misha Mansoor Responds In The Best Way Possible - Metal Injection


----------



## pushpull7

Jonathan20022 said:


>


----------



## illimmigrant

Well, my pre-order was lost.
Time to get a refund and go pick it up at a local store.


----------



## Briz

So, I was out of town when Periphery played here in Charlotte at The Fillmore. I just bought my tickets for The Carolina Rebellion, and I finally get to see Periphery live. I haven't been this excited about a concert since my first Steve Vai experience. The only bummer is that I couldn't afford to buy the VIP package to meet the band (it's a two day / all day event). I was hoping to be able to get a picture or two with them, and maybe an autograph from Jake Bowen. But, I digress... At least I get to see them perform. Can't wait!


----------



## Wildebeest

I really love these albums. It took me longer to digest than PII, but I think that's because the songs are so much more developed. I would have loved to see Inertia come back; wasn't that song associated with Juggernaut? Periphery history is so convoluted. Anyways, that song is so old and so Casey that I can see why it wasn't included. 

Lots of tough-guy riffs to skip to on this album; MK Ultra intro, the Scourge 2:26, Rainbow Gravity intro, Four Lights whole song, Psychosphere 3:18, The Bad Thing 2:38, Graveless middle and outro, Hell Below whole song except the Grand Turismo outro, Omega outro, Stranger Things 3:47, are the toughests riffs and make me feel like a real tough guy. Save this list for next time your mom yells at you and you gotta air-guitar it out in the dark in your room.

I don't like to rate albums on scales, so I just want to say I love these albums and I give them a


----------



## vividox

Joose said:


> Ex-PERIPHERY Fan Lights Band Hoodie on Fire in Protest; Misha Mansoor Responds In The Best Way Possible - Metal Injection


Sometimes I wonder how bands like AC-DC got away with putting out the same exact same sounding stuff for decades. Then I read things like that and am reminded that are actually people out there who want the same recycled bullshit over and over and over and over and over again. 

It absolutely blows my mind. At the very, absolute least, why not just listen to the album you like (over and over and over and over and over again) and pretend like the others don't exist?


----------



## nikolazjalic

Saw this interesting interpretation of Juggernaut on reddit

My interpretation of Periphery's Juggernaut Alpha/Omega story : progmetal

pretty interesting ideas here. There are some recurring ideas that seem to pop up in most people's interpretations but I still want to see what the band was thinking writing this


----------



## drmosh

pushpull7 said:


> I don't like periphery.
> 
> Neg rep me!



whoa, you're so edgy!!!!!!11


----------



## ThePhilosopher

illimmigrant said:


> Well, my pre-order was lost.
> Time to get a refund and go pick it up at a local store.



That sucks, mine has finally had a shipping update; it shipped out on the 29th. I'll never order through All In again.


----------



## Espresto

Has anyone else noticed that Hell Below is basically a Strapping Young Lad song? Not that that is in any way a bad thing.


----------



## illimmigrant

ThePhilosopher said:


> That sucks, mine has finally had a shipping update; it shipped out on the 29th. I'll never order through All In again.



Yep. Like many companies, All In initially ships through UPS and then the package is delivered to a USPS post office for final delivery. UPS says they delivered the package to USPS last friday morning, but USPS claims they never received anything. As such, neither party does anything about it and it is up to All In to either provide a refund or re-send the package and then take it up with UPS and USPS. Allin hasn't replied to me yet though.


----------



## JEngelking

Got smacked in the mouth by a crowd surfer at the show last night, and got the wind knocked out of me for the first time in a decade when a guy in the pit came flying elbow first in to me. Also, traffic was awful getting in to the city so we missed Thank You Scientist. 

Regardless of these things though, I jumped around, headbanged, and sang till my throat hurt, and the show was amazing. Wovenwar were good (although their mix could have been better), Nothing More were as amazing as I expected them to be, and they played all the songs I wanted them to. And of course, Periphery were phenomenal. Spencer's definitely beaten the strep, he sounded incredible, and all the guys put on a great show as always. I dare say they were even better than last time I saw them in November of 2013, and I thought they were great then.


----------



## rifft

Juggernaut took spots 15 and 16 (Alpha then Omega) on the Billboard 200!! Massive congrats to them, that's huge.

Periphery debut at No. 15, No. 16 on Billboard Top 200 chart with dual 'Juggernaut' albums - Alternative Press


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

At first, I was like "Turn a sad song up on the radio? WTF guys?"

And then, a couple listens later, I was may have scared other drivers when I was horribly yelling as loud as I could 

AS THE WATER BEADS UPON THE WINDOW!!!


Seriously. This album is incredible.


----------



## Glosni

rifft said:


> Juggernaut took spots 15 and 16 (Alpha then Omega) on the Billboard 200!! Massive congrats to them, that's huge.
> 
> Periphery debut at No. 15, No. 16 on Billboard Top 200 chart with dual 'Juggernaut' albums - Alternative Press



Sweet Jesus, that IS huge. Congrats to the guys. Actually got my physical copies today.

Anyway, was going to to post here because I just listened to "Priestess" four times in a row. Sweet Baby Jesus, that song is gorgeous. Dat Solo, I mean DAT SOLO and Spencer is better than ever on both of these albums. Production is unbeatable, such a joy to listen to over headphones.  Yeah, I like these albums a lot.


----------



## JEngelking

Agreed that it's a great album. Listened to it for the first time on the way to the concert yesterday. I liked it on my first listen through, and like it even more today as I listened on headphones, I think it surpasses my expectations which were pretty high to start with, and I think I'm actually gonna like it even more as I keep listening to it over and over. Everything about it is great, instrumentals, vocals, composition, production; top notch work by the guys, really.


----------



## Scrubface05

^^^ I feel the same way. I had very high expectations for the album, and they were all surpassed!
Everything on this album was done with a purpose in mind and a central theme throughout. It may have some very minor awkward transitions, but overall everything fits together better as a whole than as individual songs. 
Well done gents.


----------



## Joose

I think my favorite solo as of right now would have to be the one in Rainbow Gravity. That song is great; so goddamn catchy.


----------



## Cynic

....ING LIVE. DIE. BURN.


----------



## KadeO

Whole album is killer. Love that the bass just sits so fkn well in the mix. The riff in Alpha is probably my favourite, but as a whole song I think Stranger Things would be my pick. Such a solid ending to the records!


----------



## JEngelking

I dunno if this one was intentional, but as people are pointing out references between songs, the falsetto lick in Stranger Things at 1:11 is (I believe the same notes as, or a similar pattern to) the background vocal run at 5:02 in Ow My Feelings.


----------



## T40

Part of the solo in 22 Faces is also from Jake's song, I believe the unguided?

Congrats on the Billboard ratings!


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO

Really enjoying Alpha. Bout to buy Omega. Periphery I've always appreciated but never really felt the love for. That is gonna change now. Loving the new tunes. Really stepped it up.


----------



## illimmigrant

rifft said:


> Juggernaut took spots 15 and 16 (Alpha then Omega) on the Billboard 200!! Massive congrats to them, that's huge.
> 
> Periphery debut at No. 15, No. 16 on Billboard Top 200 chart with dual 'Juggernaut' albums - Alternative Press



hmm, I don't see them on there. Is this confirmed?


----------



## JEngelking

illimmigrant said:


> hmm, I don't see them on there. Is this confirmed?



According to the comments on the AP article, the Billboard website and charts get updated every Thursday.


----------



## djohns74

Just got home after the show at St. Andrews in Detroit. I have no voice and am both extremely energized (mentally) and utterly exhausted (physically) at the same time. I saw the guys for the first time on their short tour last year and was thoroughly impressed, but tonight absolutely blew me away! The non-stop energy of the set list is utterly mind-boggling and the new songs in particular all sound superb live. Last year, I walked away thinking that Spencer was much better live than I expected, but tonight he was completely incredible. I was consistently amazed by his energy and ability to hit those high notes damn near perfectly every time.

Hung out at Jacoby's bar around the corner from the venue while the first couple of acts played their sets and ran into Mark who was apparently doing the same thing. I instantly said hello as soon as I noticed him, more out of surprise than anything. I mean, anybody else in the band walks by and I may or may not even notice, but how can you fail to recognize that flawless hair? 

Overall, it's tough for me to not rank this as my favorite concert that I've been to. I've been a big Dream Theater fan for around 20 years now (!) and have seen them several times, but always as a co-headliner or even an opening act (for Iron Maiden). That Maiden show was amazing since it was summer time and outdoors and I had a great seat, and Maiden was so much better than I expected, but DT's set was way too short and they seemed... uninspired somehow, possibly not surprising given that Portnoy was mere weeks from departing the band.

But more than that, Periphery is exactly where my musical tastes land these days. I was listening to the first two albums a ton before the Juggernauts were released, and now I've had those two on repeat nearly non-stop for more than a week. As a 40 year-old, I've felt kind of old going into both of their shows that I've seen, but then they start playing and I start jumping around and head banging and trying to scream along with Spencer, and I feel 20 years younger for the hour that they're on stage, and who could really have a problem with that feeling?


----------



## JoeyBTL

Since its a double album that can be purchased seperately, is it more significant that this took up two billboard spots? Like say each one sold 12k copies. Is that like them releasing one album and it selling 24k? I know it's not so much like that because a lot of sales were probably just preorders where they were combined but I'd still think it's better than just one release reaching 15 or 16.


----------



## lawizeg

leftyguitarjoe said:


> At first, I was like "Turn a sad song up on the radio? WTF guys?"
> 
> And then, a couple listens later, I was may have scared other drivers when I was horribly yelling as loud as I could
> 
> AS THE WATER BEADS UPON THE WINDOW!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously. This album is incredible.



Pretty much 

I was like  but it's taken a hold of my soul. Well played, Periphery.


----------



## Glosni

According to metalinsider, the first week sales of Alpha and Omega are about 18.000 copies each: Metal By Numbers 2/4: Fear of the Chart | Metal Insider


----------



## illimmigrant

They are at spots #22 and #25 right now. An amazing accomplishment.


----------



## revivalmode

Mrak's riffs on the song Omega are so ridiculously fingerlickin' good 

Drop C can't get any harder than that.


----------



## Jmat

Going to see these dudes tomorrow for the 3rd time, stoked like always. Cant wait to hear some of the new stuff live. As for the new album(s) I just can't get enough of them, The Bad Thing, 22 Faces, Rainbow Gravity are some favourites of mine.


----------



## jjfiegel

22 Faces makes me want to stomp shit


----------



## bhakan

It seems that my opinion is squarely in the minority, but I was a little disappointed by Juggernaut. I was super excited for it, and while it has some fantastic moments, it somewhat lost what made me love Periphery. Spencer is an amazing vocalist, but in centering the music more around him and the story he told, I felt like there were less of the crazy, interesting riffs that I listen to Periphery for. They definitely accomplished their goal with this album, and it is a great record, but it just didn't grab me like PI and PII did. 

I will say though, I have only listened through once and will definitely have to give a couple more before I can make a final verdict. I think part of what made it not click for me is that I have been listening to very different music than Periphery recently, and it's possible that it's just not the style music I want to hear right now. I hope through repeated listens or just hearing it at the right time my opinion changes, because it really is fantastically written.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ As primarily a guitarist, and trying to learn these riffs by ear, I can say I appreciate the songs far more after attempting them myself 

I guess this is a fitting way to say it, I have 3 covers from this album learned and lined up  I'll be dropping them like a set of 1, 2, 3 punches in a row


----------



## bhakan

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^ As primarily a guitarist, and trying to learn these riffs by ear, I can say I appreciate the songs far more after attempting them myself
> 
> I guess this is a fitting way to say it, I have 3 covers from this album learned and lined up  I'll be dropping them like a set of 1, 2, 3 punches in a row


Oh, I'm by no means saying the riffs are easy. The riffs are plenty technical, just in a different way than what I have come to expect if that makes any sense.


----------



## Davee

illimmigrant said:


> Yep. Like many companies, All In initially ships through UPS and then the package is delivered to a USPS post office for final delivery. UPS says they delivered the package to USPS last friday morning, but USPS claims they never received anything. As such, neither party does anything about it and it is up to All In to either provide a refund or re-send the package and then take it up with UPS and USPS. Allin hasn't replied to me yet though.



This really stinks, and I'm still waiting for my preorder. Every time I emailed AllIn, they'd tell me "oh those will be shipped out tomorrow". This happened about 3 times, and now today they told me all of the preorders should be taken care of by the end of this week/early next week.

I preorder something because I love the band and really want the merch. I don't want to wait a month for my physical albums and hoodie  What makes it worse, is all of the Juggernaut merch on AllIn is so nice. I want a bunch of the new shirts, but I feel like I can't bring myself to buy anything from them after this crap (although when it finally ships I'll probably give in and buy about 5 shirts )

On a side note, ever since the 27th Juggernaut is literally the only album I've listened to. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## toiletstand

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG6Oh-JXM2k

Alpha in its Radio single form


----------



## ASoC

toiletstand said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG6Oh-JXM2k
> 
> Alpha in its Radio single form



I'll be honest, I think this version is awful. It just feels like a neutered version of a song that I've already come to love. Especially the replacement of the screaming at "Separate mind from me, but still I have no adamant will to leave"

Edit: Wrote that when the line first hit, just realized that the whole ending is cut off too.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I find it kinda odd to think that I've had my pre-ordered CD's since last Thursday and I live in Iceland but people ordering from the US, within the US have not received theirs.

Regardless of that, love the albums, been addicted since early January when I got my review copy. 

More thoughts can be found in my review of Alpha (and my college Chris' review of Omega) here:

Review: Periphery - Juggernaut: Alpha | The Monolith


----------



## illimmigrant

Davee said:


> This really stinks, and I'm still waiting for my preorder. Every time I emailed AllIn, they'd tell me "oh those will be shipped out tomorrow". This happened about 3 times, and now today they told me all of the preorders should be taken care of by the end of this week/early next week.



Sorry to hear that. I finally got mine and had my first listen yesterday.


----------



## Thall My Circuits

Yp! Subscribing to the thread because reasons!


----------



## VigilSerus

toiletstand said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG6Oh-JXM2k
> 
> Alpha in its Radio single form




Yeesh, this shows the song in a bad light. Makes it seem extremely commercial, when there is a lot more to it.


----------



## Labrie

Just came here to say that this album is amazing and has re-inspired me to pick up the guitar again that I put down due to children, work, and life in general over the past couple years.

Already got 22 Faces and Stranger Things down (my new favourites). These songs really forced me to improve my technical playing, so thank you for that! Wish I could make the Toronto show tonight


----------



## MerlinTKD

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Yeesh, this shows the song in a bad light. Makes it seem extremely commercial, when there is a lot more to it.



If it's designed to be a radio edit, then "extremely commercial" is _exactly_ what it needs to be. A percentage of those that listen to radio and hear it will become intrigued; some of them will either buy the single digitally or buy the album, so a Win For Periphery! ; some of _them_ will hear the album version and become intrigued, and buy more songs, so a Win For Periphery! ; and some of _them_ will become fans, buy everything Periphery they can, and burn their hoodies in abject sacrificial worship  so a Win For Periphery! 

So, as long as it doesn't objectively suck, and makes a coherent song... Periphery Wins!


----------



## JakePeriphery

MerlinTKD said:


> If it's designed to be a radio edit, then "extremely commercial" is _exactly_ what it needs to be. A percentage of those that listen to radio and hear it will become intrigued; some of them will either buy the single digitally or buy the album, so a Win For Periphery! ; some of _them_ will hear the album version and become intrigued, and buy more songs, so a Win For Periphery! ; and some of _them_ will become fans, buy everything Periphery they can, and burn their hoodies in abject sacrificial worship  so a Win For Periphery!
> 
> So, as long as it doesn't objectively suck, and makes a coherent song... Periphery Wins!


----------



## Cynic

had this thought pop into my head while i was listening to stranger things on my way home from the gym (story content) these are the last three lines to stranger things (and both albums):
_

"Floating up above the hadean seal."_

the narrator ascending from/leaving hell. 

_"Sounds of ambient voices will lead me from nowhere." _

another cult or group of people performing the ritual.

_"This skeletal mask brings a demon of the day."_

a member of the cult on the album cover of alpha is seen wearing a mask doing the dark deed. "demon of the day" meaning that this ritual is performed often (difficulty: hard?) but there always ends up being an instance of success.


is it possible that the narrator is only granted resurrection because the ritual is performed, and that his/her new life is actually having to live it through someone else? if that is the case, then is it safe to assume that whatever took a hold of him/her in a black minute is what s/he has become? this process occurring ad infinitum, so each time the album ends on that melodic theme (toy box thing) and it swells back in reverse to the beginning it is actually someone else's story.


does that make sense or am i losing my mind?


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Cynic said:


> had this thought pop into my head while i was listening to stranger things on my way home from the gym (story content) these are the last three lines to stranger things (and both albums):
> _
> 
> "Floating up above the hadean seal."_
> 
> the narrator ascending from/leaving hell.
> 
> _"Sounds of ambient voices will lead me from nowhere." _
> 
> another cult or group of people performing the ritual.
> 
> _"This skeletal mask brings a demon of the day."_
> 
> a member of the cult on the album cover of alpha is seen wearing a mask doing the dark deed. "demon of the day" meaning that this ritual is performed often (difficulty: hard?) but there always ends up being an instance of success.
> 
> 
> is it possible that the narrator is only granted resurrection because the ritual is performed, and that his/her new life is actually having to live it through someone else? if that is the case, then is it safe to assume that whatever took a hold of him/her in a black minute is what s/he has become? this process occurring ad infinitum, so each time the album ends on that melodic theme (toy box thing) and it swells back in reverse to the beginning it is actually someone else's story.
> 
> 
> does that make sense or am i losing my mind?



Holy fvck.



Brilliant, I love it.


----------



## Opion

bhakan said:


> It seems that my opinion is squarely in the minority, but I was a little disappointed by Juggernaut. I was super excited for it, and while it has some fantastic moments, it somewhat lost what made me love Periphery. Spencer is an amazing vocalist, but in centering the music more around him and the story he told, I felt like there were less of the crazy, interesting riffs that I listen to Periphery for. They definitely accomplished their goal with this album, and it is a great record, but it just didn't grab me like PI and PII did.
> 
> I will say though, I have only listened through once and will definitely have to give a couple more before I can make a final verdict. I think part of what made it not click for me is that I have been listening to very different music than Periphery recently, and it's possible that it's just not the style music I want to hear right now. I hope through repeated listens or just hearing it at the right time my opinion changes, because it really is fantastically written.



Dude, I would definitely hold out until your 5th or so listen through. I kinda have felt similar feelings to you after my 3rd listen or so (but maybe that has to do with the fact i've been listening on the youtube stream and havent got to listen to the whole Alpha/Omega in one interrupted session) but I have listened to a lot of records that initially didn't capture me but after I digested it, the hooks kept bringing me back (see: Alpha, MK Ultra, 22 Faces, The Bad Thing).


----------



## psychosphere95

leftyguitarjoe said:


> At first, I was like "Turn a sad song up on the radio? WTF guys?"
> 
> And then, a couple listens later, I was may have scared other drivers when I was horribly yelling as loud as I could
> 
> AS THE WATER BEADS UPON THE WINDOW!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously. This album is incredible.



dude i thought the same thing. i thought it was cheesy at first now i find myself singing the shit out of it


----------



## Jonathan20022

My interpretation of "The Event".

I believe the main character witnessed the corpse of his own mother being hung upside down, like he (or she?) described other children experiencing in Heavy Heart. I could be way off, but the artwork for both songs is featuring a forest image so I can only think it happens sequentially in the timeline. Some of the songs skip around obviously in the main character's life but these two seem to be one of the few that are from the same point in time.

It also leads to The Scourge being much darker initially from the main character's point of view. Seeing what he did causes him to lose some mental stability, noted by the recurring "Kill them slow" chants throughout some songs.

I thought it might be interesting to interpret the instrumentals based on when I got the entire preorder package.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Cynic said:


> had this thought pop into my head while i was listening to stranger things on my way home from the gym (story content) these are the last three lines to stranger things (and both albums):
> _
> 
> "Floating up above the hadean seal."_
> 
> the narrator ascending from/leaving hell.
> 
> _"Sounds of ambient voices will lead me from nowhere." _
> 
> another cult or group of people performing the ritual.
> 
> _"This skeletal mask brings a demon of the day."_
> 
> a member of the cult on the album cover of alpha is seen wearing a mask doing the dark deed. "demon of the day" meaning that this ritual is performed often (difficulty: hard?) but there always ends up being an instance of success.
> 
> 
> is it possible that the narrator is only granted resurrection because the ritual is performed, and that his/her new life is actually having to live it through someone else? if that is the case, then is it safe to assume that whatever took a hold of him/her in a black minute is what s/he has become? this process occurring ad infinitum, so each time the album ends on that melodic theme (toy box thing) and it swells back in reverse to the beginning it is actually someone else's story.
> 
> 
> does that make sense or am i losing my mind?



This literally came to me not 30 minutes ago listening to it in my car! Accept I thought it was actually the cult doing this on purpose. What if they see him as some level of importance and keep doing the ritual to revive him after he dies. Hence the "So you can live another day" in a black minute. He has died before, and will die again, and the cult will continue on this cycle.


----------



## Sebski

Anyone got another link for the radio version of Alpha? The link posted above is broken.

Also, got respect to Periphery for releasing commercial versions of their music. Hope it brings them in some extra dollar. I don't see anything wrong with releasing a couple versions of the same music just tailored to different audiences. I know screaming in music is an instant turn-off for a lot of people.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I think Alpha being radio-ized is a good thing. Some people need a stepping stone to get into metal. Maybe they dont like metal, but they'll like this album. Then one thing leads to another and they're buying a seven string, black jeans, and corpse paint.


----------



## crg123

Opion said:


> Dude, I would definitely hold out until your 5th or so listen through. I kinda have felt similar feelings to you after my 3rd listen or so (but maybe that has to do with the fact i've been listening on the youtube stream and havent got to listen to the whole Alpha/Omega in one interrupted session) but I have listened to a lot of records that initially didn't capture me but after I digested it, the hooks kept bringing me back (see: Alpha, MK Ultra, 22 Faces, The Bad Thing).




Ya it really clicked with me during my last listen. Have it all stuck in my head now haha.



ShadowsfeaR said:


> Yeesh, this shows the song in a bad light. Makes it seem extremely commercial, when there is a lot more to it.



To be honest im surprised they kept any of the screaming, thought they were going to pull a jetpacks are yes and completely edit them out lol.


----------



## JEngelking

crg123 said:


> To be honest im surprised they kept any of the screaming, thought they were going to pull a jetpacks are yes and completely edit them out lol.



To be fair, I actually like v2.0 better than the one on the self-titled, the clean singing in the middle gives me the feels. Especially the high note on "I reach for a way out of this."


----------



## bulb

http://youtu.be/NBvjWkRYG48


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

bulb said:


> http://youtu.be/NBvjWkRYG48



I'm so fvcking jealous of how these drums sound. Nolly tunes them so damn good.


----------



## coreysMonster

Those toms gave me a goddamn boner


----------



## JEngelking

coreysMonster said:


> Those toms gave me a goddamn boner



Toms were great, but the snare did it for me. I love me a great sounding snare. 

Was at the show at which that solo was filmed, live mix was great.


----------



## Koop

Has anyone noticed that the little lick at 2:25 in MK Ultra happens in Omega at around 4:20? I thought that was pretty cool heh.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Yeah we tried to do a little list of references in both album a few pages back.


----------



## toiletstand

> Has anyone noticed that the little lick at 2:25 in MK Ultra happens in Omega at around 4:20? I thought that was pretty cool heh.




nice catch i kept trying to place where i heard that part in omega before hahah


----------



## chewpac

Got my face melted off, and a new periphery hoodie, at the Rochester show last night. Mark had a Steve Vai wind effect going on that was awesome. I've never seen such a tight and heavy band look like they are having such a great time on stage. It was refreshing. Very happy to hear scarlet, and masamune as the encore was perfect.

The new stuff was fantastic. 22 faces...my god.

I wished that spence's vocals were a little louder, but other than that the sound was decent. Lights were sick.

Also, Wovenwar. Fantastic.


----------



## Thall My Circuits

^ I'm jealous. I caught the first show of the tour and they did not play 22 faces (which is my fave of course) I'm pretty sure they played a new song off the albums that wasn't released at the time because no one in the crowd seemed to recognize it.

Have you guys watched their rig rundown? Everyone has their own set of AxeFXII's that are slaved to a pc which controls patches through a midi file. It's a show on rails which helps keep it tiiiiight


----------



## p0ke

Took quite a while to get into the new albums, but now that I've let them grow on me a bit, I can't listen to anything else! The chorus of Alpha is stuck in my head too


----------



## JEngelking

chewpac said:


> Got my face melted off, and a new periphery hoodie, at the Rochester show last night. Mark had a Steve Vai wind effect going on that was awesome. I've never seen such a tight and heavy band look like they are having such a great time on stage. It was refreshing. Very happy to hear scarlet, and masamune as the encore was perfect.
> 
> The new stuff was fantastic. 22 faces...my god.
> 
> I wished that spence's vocals were a little louder, but other than that the sound was decent. Lights were sick.
> 
> Also, Wovenwar. Fantastic.



I too wished that Spencer's vocals were a little louder, but it definitely didn't detract from how awesome of a show it was. I was also stoked that they played 22 Faces, and Alpha too.


----------



## Djenterator

I have a rough idea on what the concept might be about, but I want to hear what everyone else is thinking as well. 

What do you guys think it's about?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Djenterator said:


> I have a rough idea on what the concept might be about, but I want to hear what everyone else is thinking as well.
> 
> What do you guys think it's about?



People discussed it a lot a few pages back.


----------



## lewstherin006

for all you guys who browse reddit, I started Periphery: Heavy Metal Music From The Future and we have a nice following going on. come by and check it out! /r/periphery is pretty much dead.


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Juggernaut is pretty much the best thing ever, I made a lyric video/guitar cover of alpha, thought you guys might like it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pi6iNDjY0Y


----------



## QuantumCybin

Does anyone else think that the clean break in "Stranger Things" around 2:44 sounds a lot like the end of "Unleash the Pwnies!"? Driving me crazy.


----------



## Geysd

QuantumCybin said:


> Does anyone else think that the clean break in "Stranger Things" around 2:44 sounds a lot like the end of "Unleash the Pwnies!"? Driving me crazy.



It's the same picking pattern, but I think that's all. Sorry bro^^

But I think the first part of MK Ultra and Mr. Person might be the same *badum tss*


----------



## QuantumCybin

Geysd said:


> It's the same picking pattern, but I think that's all. Sorry bro^^
> 
> But I think the first part of MK Ultra and Mr. Person might be the same *badum tss*



 oh well! I was pretty happy to see they included a tiny bit of Jake's song "The Unguided" in there. I had a feeling the song would end up on Juggernaut in some capacity ever since Jake took it off his soundcloud.


----------



## Khoi

I just realized......

if anyone plays Dota 2, the Omega "dragon" is......... Leshrac?


----------



## RoRo56

Apologies if this has already been addressed, but am I right in saying that the Juggernaut documentary is only available with the physical copy of Omega? I was going to buy it on iTunes but It doesn't seem to be the case


----------



## QuantumCybin

RoRo56 said:


> Apologies if this has already been addressed, but am I right in saying that the Juggernaut documentary is only available with the physical copy of Omega? I was going to buy it on iTunes but It doesn't seem to be the case



You are correct, sir. Juggerdoc is only with physical copies of Omega, not digital.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Khoi said:


> I just realized......
> 
> if anyone plays Dota 2, the Omega "dragon" is......... Leshrac?
> 
> 
> [pictures]



Eh, they just look a bit similar.


----------



## CloudAC

Probably a very very long shot but if anyone ever catches wind of a ticket for sale to their London o2 show on April 1st... Boy would you make my year  A man can dream.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

anyone want to meet up for a drink in NYC tonight? who's coming?


----------



## Kobalt

Omega was finally released here in Quebec (delayed because of our dumb DVD laws).

Juggerdoc made me realize how stupid proud I am to have been a fan of this band since the very beginning (or at least since Misha's Soundclick days) and how they are some of the coolest dudes on the planet. Also, no offense to Bulb, Jake or Nolly, but I think I may have a huge thing for Mrak's playing. 

Just amazing, guys. 

Still hope Misha will turn Oxmodius into a full song, some day.


----------



## starslight

22 Faces shredded so incredibly hard live. The Juggerjams really were the highlights of their set for me when I saw them in Albany.


----------



## Meh

Seeing them tonight at NYC. So stoked to hear the new songs live!


----------



## Axayacatl

Even since before hitting puberty I've been obsessed with Indian girls. 

But now that I'm an old fart that has listened to the Juggerswords I'm suddenly over obsessed with an Indian-American male with a Russian name. 

I'm LOVING the album.


----------



## Funky D

Hello all, I'm new here. Seems being in the market for an extended range guitar will lead one here! Great forum, I've monitored for several years and never bothered to join? Go figure. 
It seems that this band Periphery has made quite a name for themselves. It's exciting to see former locals hit it big, but they deserve it! They worked hard and it payed off, keep it up. Love the grooves. 
Anyway, I though I would share my experience with these cool dudes why not?

In late 2007, my band (which I will not name, because it is no more and I'm "out of the scene") toured from west to east coast. Along the way we had a couple day layover in Bethesda Md, where we had a show lined up with this up and coming band. They allowed us into their home to stay a couple nights, as musicians and money, well, you know. We actually had two shows scheduled with them in the area, but the club owners of the first night shut us down, after unloading for reasons know only to them. I can't remember the club name, but if clubs could not do that to traveling musicians, that'd be great. 
I had heard some Periphery demo stuff on Myspace beforehand, remember that? Myspace was a thing. I remember being really excited about Icarus Lives. There where some great singing spots in that song that I got down with. Of course this was with their original singer who left the band and joined Divine Heresy for a short time on that tour they kicked their singer out. I wouldn't argue with Dino, would you? So when they replaced him, the song changed. 
They where great to hang with, all the guys where solid dudes. I could tell right away it wasn't a matter of if these guys where going to make it, but when. My band never had that vibe, I guess I knew where my priorities where, at home. We partied a bit, I have video of a fun night hanging with Misha. We got to jamming around, he showed me how to play the intro to Icarus Lives. Got to see where they were writing and recording. Learned the band had some ties with Dream Theater, one of my favorites. So we had a lot to talk about. Way fun. 
This is a time I think before Djent was a thing. I had been listening to demo stuff from Tesseract and loving it. I actually heard that stuff before P. So we all knew this was the future of metal. It's not just for Meshuggah anymore! My band was more just metal, but I always had soft spot for this new stuff. 
So we played our show, not a big one, but got a chance to meet the local talent, and a future national. 
When we got back home, we still had contact with the band a bit. They introduced us to some recording software and we made some changes to the way we wrote a bit. Using easy drummer and the like really opens up collaboration and literally shrinks the world. I still use these tools, thanks to some friends in MD.
I wish them good luck. I still have an autographed tee from when they toured through our town. Hope to see them again on the next round. 

That's about it, thought I would share. 
Sorry for the long post, 
here's a potato 
otato:


----------



## Eliguy666

Never been a giant fan of the music, but the more I hear about them, the more they seem like all-around stand up people.


----------



## Jmat

Super awesome story, Periphery are one of my favourite bands ever! Misha "Bulb" Mansoor is an amazing guitarist and composer, huge influence for me. He's actually a poster here check out his threads, they are awesome.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Axayacatl said:


> Even since before hitting puberty I've been obsessed with Indian girls.
> 
> But now that I'm an old fart that has listened to the Juggerswords I'm suddenly over obsessed with an Indian-American male with a Russian name.



He's Mauritian. Or at least one of his parents is.


----------



## vividox

Alright, it's been bugging me and I finally just have to ask: what's with calling Mark 'Mrak'?


----------



## vividox

Also, there are exactly 8008 likes in this thread. Hehe, looks like BOOB. #SecondGradeHumor


----------



## Kobalt

vividox said:


> Alright, it's been bugging me and I finally just have to ask: what's with calling Mark 'Mrak'?


Same reason there's a song called Totla Mad rather than Total Mad.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

vividox said:


> Alright, it's been bugging me and I finally just have to ask: what's with calling Mark 'Mrak'?



Ask Sponce.


----------



## Funky D

I hope this post doesn't make me sound hipster. After reading it, it's got a little "I know them before they where cool" sound to it. So, sorry if that's how it sounds. 
There is more to the story, but I left a lot out. Out of respect for the privacy of the guys on both sides. But I had a great experience on tour and glad to have that under my belt. Back to family life ever since. I'll be the old man telling stories to my grandchildren about this and other adventures as a musician. 
It was no surprise when the first P album hit a year or so later, it was a huge success. They did it right and held out for the right producer and all that. I'm sure they might see it differently, but the fact is, they are more famous than me!


----------



## Xplozive

Got to catch the guys last night at the irving plaza which in extremely grateful for becsuse their tour coincided with my holiday..they absolutely killed it live. Prob their best perfomance and this was the 6th time i have seen them.

Spencer is amazing live..all of the boys are. The only complaint i have is the pbr beers were $8 haha but that didnt stop me from drinking.

Also dont really rate wovenwar i tried to watch them and enjoy but they didnt do it for me..thank you scientist was the same for me but i did enjoy nothing more.

And most of the good merch was sold out in my size so i was a bit bummed by that.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Am I the only one that thinks that the protagonist in this story is a vampire of some sort? It would make a lot of sense...

On another note - the album isn't the Juggernaut that I've been waiting on for 7 years, not by a long stretch. This was disappointing to me, but the more that I listen to the two albums the more and more I like them. To me Periphery has always sort of existed on a two-axis plane: one of the axes has "Meshuggah" and "Dream Theater" at opposite ends and the other had "pop" and "metal". Periphery I still stands out to me as their best effort because the more progressive elements balanced out the more mech-metal ones and it had accessible elements that imparted a nice contrast and element of catchiness. Periphery II sorta went off the wheels for me because it veered more into the territory that I consider "prog for the sake of prog" - it had a rather contrived character to it that I don't find appealing at all, and this made for an uneven album in the midst of all of the great moments that were there. The lyrics were also really a miss for me.

On this album, however, I feel as though a happy medium has been achieved with regard to all of the above. Everything about this set of albums is thoughtful and cohesive without trying too hard. It's definitely not where I expected or wanted Periphery to go based upon Misha's demos from years ago but this is some damn great music. The poppy moments work perfectly as do the super-heavy ones, and the orchestration of the layers is subtle and gives you something new with each listen. In short: mad props to all involved in the creation of these discs  I'm gonna have to catch them live again sometime soon; haven't seen them since the first album release party.


----------



## coreysMonster

Mo Jiggity said:


> I'm gonna have to catch them live again sometime soon; haven't seen them since the first album release party.


Whooo boy are you in for a treat then! It's staggering how far they've progressed as a live band since the first album.


----------



## Blackheim

Useless post of the day.. I don't like Periphery much, but oh god, Hell Below and Omega's outro and intro respectively (plus the whole songs) have become one of my favorite songs ever... I mean, from a Black/Death Metal brootz fan, this is weird. //thread/


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

That feel when they thank us for coming out to a show that got cancelled.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Has it already been mentioned in this thread about "Scarlet" possibly being part of the Juggernaut storyline, or at least set in the same universe? Main evidence for this being the music video connection between "Scarlet" and "Alpha", and the theme of the color red/scarlet in the lyrics of "Heavy Heart". Just an opinion but I'm wondering if anyone else has ideas about that.


----------



## starslight

I CAN ONLY TRY MY BEST JUST TO LET IT GO

G-bumps. Every. Time. Doggs.


----------



## Jmat

Oh I forgot to mention in my earlier post that I just love the use of 8 strings on the new albums. Its given me so much new stuff to learn


----------



## xCaptainx

Hey Misha I saw a recent video online and Spencer still seems to be battling his IEMs i.e. popping his left IEM out at specific points. 

Has he tried IEMs with ambient ports? I use UE 18 Pros and I know that UE offer 'ambient' versions of their IEMs to assist with a nicer blend of in ear mix and stage sound. 

Just wondering. I would have assumed that dedicated mixes on your own board may have resolved whatever matter he is having.


----------



## VigilSerus

Seeing them live, I noticed he popped them out when he's doing his uncleans. /shrug


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I've seen a bunch of guys do that actually.


----------



## bulb

xCaptainx said:


> Hey Misha I saw a recent video online and Spencer still seems to be battling his IEMs i.e. popping his left IEM out at specific points.
> 
> Has he tried IEMs with ambient ports? I use UE 18 Pros and I know that UE offer 'ambient' versions of their IEMs to assist with a nicer blend of in ear mix and stage sound.
> 
> Just wondering. I would have assumed that dedicated mixes on your own board may have resolved whatever matter he is having.



I think sometimes he needs the detail of the isolation, and sometimes he needs to be able to hear "outside of his head". I don't know that ambient ports would fix this situation, however molded ears will, I think he is going to get some soon.


----------



## xCaptainx

ah excellent, sorry I already thought they were molded. I was impressed by how quickly he was removing them! Mine take ages haha.


----------



## RevelGTR

The music on these two is definitely their best ever! I love that aspect of these two records. The lyrics on the other hand...


----------



## chewpac

WSchaferJR said:


> The music on these two is definitely their best ever! I love that aspect of these two records. The lyrics on the other hand...



Most concept albums are like that, though...


----------



## ShadowAMD

I'm not a big on Periphery so lets get that straight out the way, Icarus lives was a good track and on my travels I just heard 22 Faces.

I'm actually very impressed, so I'll perk my ears up from now on.


----------



## Joose

The production/tones on Juggernaut make it difficult for me to listen to the first 2 albums now. 

My phone just went from Graveless to Make Total Destroy and all I can think is, "How ridiculous would this song sound with Juggernaut's sound?"... This happens to me with too many bands.


----------



## Scrubface05

ShadowAMD said:


> I'm not a big on Periphery so lets get that straight out the way, Icarus lives was a good track and on my travels I just heard 22 Faces.
> 
> I'm actually very impressed, so I'll perk my ears up from now on.



Just listen to the new albums front to back. Your ears will be floored. In a good way.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Scrubface05 said:


> Just listen to the new albums front to back. Your ears will be floored. In a good way.


 
Well my wife likes it and her favourite songs are from the likes of Tao Cruz and Tinie Tempah. So what does that say ..

Looks like we've gone full circle back into pop music again, which is actually a good thing after sooo much boring generic stuff uhhhhrr!..

This is coming from a dude who is heavy into bands like Emperor and Early Scar Symmetry. I'd prefer a catchy song to a dull one just to make it "metal".!!


----------



## Joose

I want Periphery to do a song with that Dræmings chick. I imagine something epic would come of it.


----------



## Jake

I like the song Darkest Hour did with her so I agree


----------



## Dayviewer

Joose said:


> I want Periphery to do a song with that Dræmings chick. I imagine something epic would come of it.



Jetpacks duet, needs to happen


----------



## Shammas

I covered another song off Juggernaut! This is my favorite off of both albums-


----------



## Joose

^Nice. Such a great song.

I thought it was my favorite, but my iTunes Play Count begs to differ.. apparently Rainbow Gravity is my favorite, who knew? Lol


----------



## noobstix

Who's going to the Bristol show on the 29th? I might be going up on my own so would be cool to meet some people.


----------



## Cnev

Could someone please tell me what song or riff is being played around the 12:00 mark on Juggerdoc? It's played while Misha is going through some pedals like a children's TV show host. It's very Meshuggah-ish and I oddly don't think I've heard it before. I appreciate anyone letting me know!


----------



## Alice AKW

That'd be this riff by Nolly.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/nolly/brutal-modulation-idea[/sc]


----------



## toiletstand

https://screen.yahoo.com/live/event/periphery 

hey hey hey periphery stream from their show at the filmore is starting soon.


----------



## Alice AKW

I just got in on Make Total Destroy, what'd I miss?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Icarus


----------



## toiletstand

yup! they sound awesome


----------



## rifft

Started watching during the Scourge, they sound great! Bummed I missed them on this tour.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

I seem to remember Misha saying something about the video being released eventually, but I'm not sure if that's still happening and I can't find his original post. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Alice AKW

Pretty sure this is what they were talking about, I don't think they played Maryland tonight, so this was probably pre-recorded.

Also, they dropped the ending of Masamune down to 9 string territory. Fuark that shit's heavy.


----------



## toiletstand

it just restarted for anyone that missed the beginning


----------



## Cnev

Misha's live lead tone!


----------



## 100 Ounce Jugs

Nice way to finish my last few hours at work.


----------



## bouVIP

I always hear them talking about needing Luminlays for their sets cause of the light shows they have...but damn that's some crazy lighting. Awesome live so far though.


----------



## breadtruck

Ugh, why have Yahoo made it so awkward to watch this? I'm in the UK so I couldn't catch it live - however the show is still playing on their site on a 'replay', but there's no seek option and I can't find any way of knowing when it's going to start from the beginning again. So the only way I'm going to be able to watch this is just jump in at a random point and then watch until it loops back around... 

I don't understand how a massive company can make something as simple as watching a video so inconvenient.  Why couldn't it just be a VOD?

Edit: well i've seen the show now (albeit in a weird order) and of course Periphery sounded great.  the new songs are awesome live!


----------



## Joose

Gotta wait till individual songs hit YouTube. I don't have wifi where I'm at and watching the stream eats up WAY too much data.


----------



## kamello

first bunch of uploads I found, enjoy guyzzz 


 

the uploader said he will uploading the rest soon, now Im eagerly awaiting for Masamune and Psychosphere, those sounded MASSIVE yesterday. I went retarded headbanging at my desk in the heavy section of Masamune


----------



## bulb

kamello said:


> first bunch of uploads I found, enjoy guyzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the uploader said he will uploading the rest soon, now Im eagerly awaiting for Masamune and Psychosphere, those sounded MASSIVE yesterday. I went retarded headbanging at my desk in the heavy section of Masamune




it's sweet that someone is doing this, but kinda hilarious that the lyrics are completely wrong haha


----------



## Alice AKW

Misha, you LOVE the camera don't you? 

Was a little confused as to why there weren't any cameras stage right like there were for stage left, not many intimate shots of Jake and Mark.


----------



## QuantumCybin

They shouldn't have put those lyric subtitles on there at all, in my opinion. Oh well. Still cool they're on YouTube!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So apparently Mark has a new 7-string...







A Schecter USA.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Man I would love a Periphery live DVD so much.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Spent the better part of February learning this so I could record it completely over the last week  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Joose

^Killer job, man!


----------



## nikolazjalic

Didnt imagine that omega was written on a 6 string. What's the tuning?
Nice cover dude, spot on!


----------



## RobbYoung

nikolazjalic said:


> What's the tuning?



Drop C iirc, was surprised too!


----------



## kamello

aaaaaaaaaand here it is full and without subs 




RobbYoung said:


> Drop C iirc, was surprised too!



definitely there is a low A in there , in 0:45 is pretty audible


----------



## Jonathan20022

Joose said:


> ^Killer job, man!



Thanks bro 



nikolazjalic said:


> Didnt imagine that omega was written on a 6 string. What's the tuning?
> Nice cover dude, spot on!



Thanks man! Drop C!



kamello said:


> definitely there is a low A in there , in 0:45 is pretty audible



It's actually Drop C haha, it sounds pretty low in some parts but that chugging directly at 0:45 is a low C!


----------



## bulb

Omega is Drop C!


----------



## kamello

aghhhh, me bad, I was thinking about Alpha  


and, fvck!, didn't knew Omega was in Drop C, definitely gonna learn it


edit: damn @Jonathan, didn't saw your cover in the last page, it's awesome


----------



## Jonathan20022

kamello said:


> aghhhh, me bad, I was thinking about Alpha
> 
> 
> and, fvck!, didn't knew Omega was in Drop C, definitely gonna learn it
> 
> 
> edit: damn @Jonathan, didn't saw your cover in the last page, it's awesome



I know right? Haha I just thank the guys for their instagram videos, that's what I used for finding out how to properly play certain licks and parts 

Nolly posted a clip of him playing the very first riff in the song, and I immediately said ....  I was playing it wrong the entire time haha. Luckily I fixed it before recording

Thanks dude!


----------



## Snarpaasi

I tried to find the gewtar tunings for the new albums without any results. I'm sure they are listed somewhere here but could somebody help a bit?


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Saw them open for Devy on Saturday night. First, the sound was great. I've ranted on this board on a couple of occasions about bad sound. I don't know adding amps & cabs on stage (as opposed to PA-only) was what did it, or just the venue (first time I've seen them at this venue), but whatever they did, it worked.

Unfortunately, they weren't headlining which means a shorter set, but it was very Alpha/Omega heavy.

Setlist:
Icarus Lives
Make Total Destroy
The Scourge
Psychosphere
The Bad Thing (don't recall if this one is in the right order).
22 Faces
Alpha
Graveless

The Scourge and Alpha were the winners of the night. So good.

And Devy crushed it. A lot of deep cuts in his set; EG Night(!)


----------



## Jonathan20022

Snarpaasi said:


> I tried to find the gewtar tunings for the new albums without any results. I'm sure they are listed somewhere here but could somebody help a bit?



A Black Minute - 8 String, F# Standard
MK Ultra - 7 String, Drop Ab
Heavy Heart - 6 String, Drop C
The Event - 8 String, F# Standard (?)
The Scourge - 7 String, Drop Ab
Alpha - 6 String, AGCFAD
22 Faces - 8 String, F# Standard
Rainbow Gravity - 7 String, Drop Ab
Four Lights - 8 String, F# Standard
Psychosphere - 7 String, Drop Ab

Reprise - 8 String, F# Standard (?)
The Bad Thing - 6 String, AGCFAD
Priestess - 6 String, Eb Standard/7 String, Drop Ab
Graveless - 6 String, AGCFAD
Hell Below - 7 String, Db Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb (?)
Omega - 6 String, Drop C
Stranger Things - 8 String, F# Standard

Sure about everything except the ones with (?), Priestess is in that tuning but they tracked it with both 6 and 7 strings so that's hard to tell. Hell Below was apparently done on 7 strings, the low string is C#/Db but it's hard to tell what the other strings are tuned to. Assuming Reprise is 8 String just like A Black Minute. And The Event sounds like it's in 8 String, F# Standard just from playing along to it.


----------



## Millul

I just recently discovered Periphery through the Jackson website ("Misha Mansoor sig model...? Who's this guy?? The guitar looks sick!!!") and by signing up on here.

Alpha is my favourite song so far, so catchy and with great tightness/tone - great job!


----------



## mikernaut

What a great performance in that vid!, Tight!. Hard to tell if Spencer is feeling under the weather he still sounds good. 

I 2nd the notion for a Periphery dvd and I'd love official tab books also.

Btw the in the studio bonus dvd was also very enjoyable. I love that sort of thing.


----------



## ROAR

I remember when all I had was a Casey Sabol Icarus Lives and this classic:


----------



## TheBloodstained

...live DVD?

F*** THAT SHIT! Live BLURAY FTW!


----------



## lewstherin006

TheBloodstained said:


> ...live DVD?
> 
> F*** THAT SHIT! Live BLURAY FTW!



That was one of the questions asked during the Q and A on the jugg tour. Misha said they have looked into but it cost a lot of money to do right and a lot of the times bands didnt even break even on it.


----------



## Thedoglooksout

Hi there, long time-reader, no-time poster here,
I just wanted to say it was good to see some fine purriffery in munich! Thank you guys, you made a bavarian happy!


----------



## SPorkham

Great show in Budapest even though the venue was terrible. My only grief was the lack of encore. What's up with that?


----------



## drmosh

SPorkham said:


> Great show in Budapest even though the venue was terrible. My only grief was the lack of encore. What's up with that?



when does a support act ever get an encore?


----------



## SPorkham

drmosh said:


> when does a support act ever get an encore?



Okay, didn't know that, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## drmosh

SPorkham said:


> Okay, didn't know that, excuse my ignorance.



That's not ignorance! No need to apologise. Support acts generally get a fixed time slot, periphery has 40 minutes this tour.


----------



## TheBloodstained

lewstherin006 said:


> That was one of the questions asked during the Q and A on the jugg tour. Misha said they have looked into but it cost a lot of money to do right and a lot of the times bands didnt even break even on it.


They could do it as a pledge campaign? 

Architects made a documentary bluray through a pledge campaign, and that turned out awesome 
Whitechapel also did this (it should be finished and send out this year).

If they set the bar high enough it might be worth doing? I mean... their fan base has become so big that I think it wouldn't be an impossible thing to make happen 

[email protected] ...pretty please?


----------



## bulb

TheBloodstained said:


> They could do it as a pledge campaign?
> 
> Architects made a documentary bluray through a pledge campaign, and that turned out awesome
> Whitechapel also did this (it should be finished and send out this year).
> 
> If they set the bar high enough it might be worth doing? I mean... their fan base has become so big that I think it wouldn't be an impossible thing to make happen
> 
> [email protected] ...pretty please?



I think that as good as pledge campaigns are, they are also something that should not be abused. I would like our first one to be for something that we really need. As much as a live DVD would be cool, we don't NEED it, and in a lot of ways this Yahoo livestream acts kind of like a free one for you guys.


----------



## toiletstand

yeah the video and sound quality is really good. the people that filmed this did a great job. u all played aight 2


----------



## QuantumCybin

Lame, Yahoo! Pulled down the YouTube video on a copyright claim.


----------



## TheBloodstained

bulb said:


> I think that as good as pledge campaigns are, they are also something that should not be abused. I would like our first one to be for something that we really need. As much as a live DVD would be cool, we don't NEED it, and in a lot of ways this Yahoo livestream acts kind of like a free one for you guys.


Good point about the pledge campaigns. A lot of artists are doing it these days. Maybe even overdoing it?

Also, I guess the reason why I dream about a live DVD is that the number of times you've been in Denmark is very limited, and I'd love to watch a full show/headliner show with you guys 
Got tickets for both the upcoming danish gigs, so I guess I'll get my dosage of Periphery-live-goodness there 
Looking forward to it


----------



## Chi

Gotta' say, been to my first Periphery show in Munich this week and it was tight as shit! Nice energy, especially Spencer surprised me.

Will definitely see you again next time you come to Germany. <3


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Millul said:


> I just recently discovered Periphery through the Jackson website ("Misha Mansoor sig model...? Who's this guy?? The guitar looks sick!!!") and by signing up on here.
> 
> Alpha is my favourite song so far, so catchy and with great tightness/tone - great job!



Glad to read some positive vibes, welcome to the family man! Feels great to discover new music


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Seeing them for the first time on tuesday in Stockholm. Stoked? Yes.


----------



## Shammas

I just finished up another Juggernaut cover!


----------



## Scrubface05

Random question for any possible Denverites. 
Did anyone else order Alpha VIP for the show, and get told your things would be mailed to you?
Or maybe for anyone who did VIP for any of the other shows..did this happen to you?


----------



## VigilSerus

I did a really silly thing


----------



## nikolazjalic

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I did a really silly thing




hahah nicee, i was just coming here to post about how genius the ending of Omega is. Builds up right back to Alpha chorus and just pummels you with that disgustingly heavy riff that's been coming back all first half of the song. Love it


----------



## AuroraTide

My vinyl arrived today, wasn't expecting it this early! It's on its first spin right now and sounds great


----------



## Serratus

The Bad Thing last night in Bristol, UK \m/



Taken on my phone from the balcony, so it's not the best quality but I've seen a lot worse youtube vids!!lol


----------



## starslight

SOMETIMES THERE'S A PHONE IN THE CROWD
THAT FANS CAN USE
TO RECORD SOME ....ING PERIPHERAYYYYYYYY

One day I'll get sick of doing this. Today is not that day.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I got my vinyl in today. Gonna have to return it, has a large deep scratch through the song alpha and omega seems to have something similar through the whole disk, for distortion always happens in the same position on the disk.


----------



## ASoC

Sephiroth952 said:


> I got my vinyl in today. Gonna have to return it, has a large deep scratch through the song alpha and omega seems to have something similar through the whole disk, for distortion always happens in the same position on the disk.



Damn dude that sucks, especially after like 5 months of waiting 

I got mine today as well and mine is 100% awesome


----------



## bulb

Sephiroth952 said:


> I got my vinyl in today. Gonna have to return it, has a large deep scratch through the song alpha and omega seems to have something similar through the whole disk, for distortion always happens in the same position on the disk.



That really sucks, please let whoever you purchased it from know immediately!


----------



## SilentCartographer

what's a Periphery.. and who's this "bulb" character and does he even djent?


----------



## Geysd

Jonathan20022 said:


> A Black Minute - 8 String, F# Standard
> MK Ultra - 7 String, Drop Ab
> Heavy Heart - 6 String, Drop C
> The Event - 8 String, F# Standard (?)
> The Scourge - 7 String, Drop Ab
> Alpha - 6 String, AGCFAD
> 22 Faces - 8 String, F# Standard
> Rainbow Gravity - 7 String, Drop Ab
> Four Lights - 8 String, F# Standard
> Psychosphere - 7 String, Drop Ab
> 
> Reprise - 8 String, F# Standard (?)
> The Bad Thing - 6 String, AGCFAD
> Priestess - 6 String, Eb Standard/7 String, Drop Ab
> Graveless - 6 String, AGCFAD
> Hell Below - 7 String, Db Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb (?)
> Omega - 6 String, Drop C
> Stranger Things - 8 String, F# Standard
> 
> Sure about everything except the ones with (?), Priestess is in that tuning but they tracked it with both 6 and 7 strings so that's hard to tell. Hell Below was apparently done on 7 strings, the low string is C#/Db but it's hard to tell what the other strings are tuned to. Assuming Reprise is 8 String just like A Black Minute. And The Event sounds like it's in 8 String, F# Standard just from playing along to it.



I really would appreciate if some 'bulb' in here could confirm this!


----------



## SilentCartographer

Geysd said:


> I really would appreciate if some 'bulb' in here could confirm this!


 

havent seen him active on here in years.. unless on this thread


----------



## bulb

Geysd said:


> I really would appreciate if some 'bulb' in here could confirm this!


Here you go!

A Black Minute - 8 String, F# Standard
MK Ultra - 7 String, Drop Ab
Heavy Heart - 6 String, Drop C
The Event - 8 String, F# Standard 
The Scourge - 7 String, Drop Ab
Alpha - 6 String, AGCFAD
22 Faces - 8 String, F# Standard
Rainbow Gravity - 7 String, Drop Ab
Four Lights - 8 String, F# Standard
Psychosphere - 7 String, Drop Ab

Reprise - 6 String, Drop C
The Bad Thing - 6 String, AGCFAD
Priestess - 7 String, Drop Ab
Graveless - 6 String, AGCFAD
Hell Below - 7 String, C# BEADGB (though for most people it would be more convenient to just take their 8 string tuned to F#standard and drop the low string to C#, we will likely do this when we play it live)
Omega - 6 String, Drop C
Stranger Things - 8 String, F# Standard


----------



## SilentCartographer

HA! jokes on me


----------



## lewstherin006

Did a cover of four lights!! Super fun song to play and one of my favorites from juggernaut!


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Not Juggernaut stuff, but I did a cover of Ragnarok this morning, figured I'd throw it up here!


----------



## rifft

Learned the first 7 minutes of Omega so far and decided to record a shot at Mrak's solo. It's definitely a fun one to play.



Also have been toying around with the FW18 patches Misha released a little while ago and they've helped me learn how to coax out some better tone from the Axe-Fx. This clip is about 50/50 split between his tone and my own patch.


----------



## JEngelking

rifft said:


> Learned the first 7 minutes of Omega so far and decided to record a shot at Mrak's solo. It's definitely a fun one to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Also have been toying around with the FW18 patches Misha released a little while ago and they've helped me learn how to coax out some better tone from the Axe-Fx. This clip is about 50/50 split between his tone and my own patch.




Nice.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Was anyone else's AxeFX clipping like no other with Misha's presets?


----------



## Bigredjm15

By the way, saw Periphery in Jacksonville for Rockville, they put on an amazing show and hands down one of the best performances. These dudes really can nail the songs live.


----------



## Zalbu

This might not be the right thread to ask, but does anybody know how Jake sets up his guitars? The JBM100 comes with a Lopro trem and locking tuners but I'm 99% sure that Jake uses a Tremol-no, does he just leave the locking nut unlocked? What purpose does locking tuners fill when you have a locking nut aside from making string changes easier? Do they even affect tuning stability?


----------



## splinter8451

Zalbu said:


> This might not be the right thread to ask, but does anybody know how Jake sets up his guitars? The JBM100 comes with a Lopro trem and locking tuners but I'm 99% sure that Jake uses a Tremol-no, does he just leave the locking nut unlocked? What purpose does locking tuners fill when you have a locking nut aside from making string changes easier? Do they even affect tuning stability?



I have locking tuners on all my guitars just because it makes string changes so fast  

I imagine that could actually be the reason.


----------



## Alice AKW

I did a run through of MK Ultra


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zalbu said:


> This might not be the right thread to ask, but does anybody know how Jake sets up his guitars? The JBM100 comes with a Lopro trem and locking tuners but I'm 99% sure that Jake uses a Tremol-no, does he just leave the locking nut unlocked? What purpose does locking tuners fill when you have a locking nut aside from making string changes easier? Do they even affect tuning stability?



@ 1:14


----------



## mbise1993

Just saw these guys a couple days ago at Carolina Rebellion, and they were by far the best band I watched there They were insanely tight live and Spencer was amazing. Tons of energy. I'd say they're up there with BTBAM for the best live show I've ever seen. I just wish they got to play for longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## StormshadowKX49

^ i was right up front to watch them, got a major sunburn i'm still recovering from while waiting but it was totally worth it, for sure the most crowd connecting band there with Mark coming to the fence and everything during the set and the meet and greet. but i gotta say, for those 30 minutes they played probably the best set they could have done.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Bigredjm15 said:


> Was anyone else's AxeFX clipping like no other with Misha's presets?



Turn the input down


----------



## tomsargent

I just had this video pass through my Facebook feed. I really love seeing musicians progress. In my opinion, Misha and co. have grown SO MUCH in all areas of their craft, and it really shows in this video. If you have a spare 30 minutes, peep this video for some really intelligent, refreshing, and insightful interviewing and commentary.


----------



## Blasphemer

My band is opening for Periphery tonight in Portland! As it turns out, I'm also running monitors for the show as pretty much every other tech at the venue is working the big Neutral Milk Hotel show up the street 

If any of you New England folks are by chance making the trek up here, stop in and say hi!


----------



## Shawn

Blasphemer said:


> My band is opening for Periphery tonight in Portland! As it turns out, I'm also running monitors for the show as pretty much every other tech at the venue is working the big Neutral Milk Hotel show up the street
> 
> If any of you New England folks are by chance making the trek up here, stop in and say hi!



Hey bro, was cool to meet you and it was a kickass set you guys played. Periphery was awesome! Great show, great venue and a great time!


----------



## patdavidmusic

tomsargent said:


> I just had this video pass through my Facebook feed. I really love seeing musicians progress. In my opinion, Misha and co. have grown SO MUCH in all areas of their craft, and it really shows in this video. If you have a spare 30 minutes, peep this video for some really intelligent, refreshing, and insightful interviewing and commentary.




Will book mark for later, thanks for that!


----------



## Blasphemer

Shawn said:


> Hey bro, was cool to meet you and it was a kickass set you guys played. Periphery was awesome! Great show, great venue and a great time!



Thanks, man! It was super cool to meet you, as well. That show was a freaking blast, and we can't wait to play that venue again.

In related news, somebody took a photo of us while we were playing:






All I can think of is this:






And to keep things on topic, here's a few snaps of Periphery:


----------



## Mattykoda

That was a solid interview. Misha is straight up and humble with his knowledgeable and experiences. Definitely worth watching the whole thing


----------



## Shammas

I made this-


----------



## Smoked Porter

So, a good chunk of the Periphery guitar pro tabs are "removed at the request of the publisher" from Ultimate Guitar now. I'm feeling mildly butthurt.


----------



## mbise1993

Smoked Porter said:


> So, a good chunk of the Periphery guitar pro tabs are "removed at the request of the publisher" from Ultimate Guitar now. I'm feeling mildly butthurt.



I noticed that as well. The majority of the Tab Pro versions are still there, but the player for Tab Pro is extremely laggy and just generally sucks (plus you have to pay for it unless you've contributed tabs to the site). Try this out Periphery Tabs | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm I'd never used it before, but it seems like a better working version of Tab Pro...and its free


----------



## Smoked Porter

mbise1993 said:


> I noticed that as well. The majority of the Tab Pro versions are still there, but the player for Tab Pro is extremely laggy and just generally sucks (plus you have to pay for it unless you've contributed tabs to the site). Try this out Periphery Tabs | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm I'd never used it before, but it seems like a better working version of Tab Pro...and its free



Thanks man, I'll give Songsterr a shot. I tried out Tab Pro a year or so back, and wasn't a fan either.


----------



## crg123

Marks pickups are finally out. customshop.seymourduncan.com/mark-holcomb-alpha-omega-pickups/

$325 is a bit steep for Duncan's for me (I own lundgrens and bkps mind you) but I guess they can charge a premium for their custom shop.

Edit:


> Each set is hand-signed by Mark with a special USB drive featuring the Periphery albums Juggernaut: Alpha and Juggernaut: Omega plus stickers and collectable picks



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Scrubface05

I ....ing LOVE these pickups btw. 
Got this baby with em in it


----------



## Alice AKW

Hey Scrubface. Did you by any chance let a long haired gal play your PRS at a guitar center up in Denver?

Hi!


----------



## Scrubface05

Yeah, lol. 
I was surprised to realize "Oh ...., I've seen videos of her teaaaaring her guitars up!"
..after I'd already left.


----------



## Alice AKW

.... happens. Thanks again for letting me have a go on your Holcomb. <3


----------



## Guamskyy

Oh bummer, for that price as well as being custom shop, no choice of bobbin color?


----------



## patdavidmusic

Scrubface05 said:


> I ....ing LOVE these pickups btw.
> Got this baby with em in it



Pants explosion.....grats dude, it looks so very good


----------



## Mattykoda

Jake's electronic album is up on bandcamp now 
Isometric | Jake Bowen


----------



## QuantumCybin

That's awesome, I loved his first EP he put on SoundCloud with songs like Citizen and Lemon Lime. Was waiting forever for this to come out; I'll be sure to pick this up when I get paid!


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Jake's debut album is totally insane! I've been listening to it all day on repeat.
Also here are my crappy covers for his awesome tracks :


----------



## QuantumCybin

Speaking of Jake's electronic album, the first few minutes of this video are pretty cool; Matt playing Angry God!



Also, cool covers Sleepwalker!


----------



## Khoi

Matt just posted a drum playthrough of 22 Faces!

It's also instrumental!


----------



## HighGain510

crg123 said:


> Marks pickups are finally out. customshop.seymourduncan.com/mark-holcomb-alpha-omega-pickups/
> 
> $325 is a bit steep for Duncan's for me (I own lundgrens and bkps mind you) but I guess they can charge a premium for their custom shop.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> That's pretty cool.



Not production pickups though, wound by the custom shop hence the custom shop price tag. Same hand-winding setup as BKP and Lundgren and about the same price range for a comparable product. I have a set of these in my Holcomb (and have other SD Custom Shop pickups I special-ordered myself) and they are absolutely worth the tag and IMHO very comparable to all of the other boutique pickups that people are paying $3-400 for on a regular basis.  The Alpha/Omega set are some of THE best pickups I've played to date, no joke.  Uber clarity going on, love it! 



guambomb832 said:


> Oh bummer, for that price as well as being custom shop, no choice of bobbin color?



The "production" Alpha/Omega CS pickups are black by default, but you could place a custom shop order through Duncan for whatever pickup bobbin color you want since it's a custom shop pickup order. You would just have to order it through the other form they have, not the production black ones being sold on the main page for the Alpha/Omega set. If you're worried about not getting the goodies (outside of Mark's signature) I'm sure if you're buying a set of the pickups they would find a way to get you the USB stick and whatnot.


----------



## Eclipse

Well I gotta get my greasy hands on a pair of Alpha/Omega pickups!


----------



## btbamthewell

Anyone heard that new Haunted Shores tracking clip?

Sounds awesome, but at the same time it sounds very like Periphery(not a bad thing).

So what is the difference between Haunted Shores and Periphery? Why not just keep the material for a new periphery album?


----------



## Khoi

btbamthewell said:


> Anyone heard that new Haunted Shores tracking clip?
> 
> Sounds awesome, but at the same time it sounds very like Periphery(not a bad thing).
> 
> So what is the difference between Haunted Shores and Periphery? Why not just keep the material for a new periphery album?



blast beats



on a more serious note, sometimes Haunted Shores stuff have become Periphery stuff (Scarlet, Passenger, Pale Aura). So the general vibe is there, but it's more Mark and Misha writing with a darker/black metal-y feel. It's their own personal side project, and under a different name, they can write whatever the hell they want, so why not?

my favorite Haunted Shores track, which I actually discovered before Periphery. I hope it makes the cut!


----------



## Zalbu

Sentient Glow is probably somewhere in my top 5 favorite metal songs list, even when it comes to the production. It still blows my mind how they accomplished this with the gear they had at the time. 

And by the way, Juggerdoc is finally available as a digital download! 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/periphery-juggerdoc-making/id985738926


----------



## shpence

btbamthewell said:


> Anyone heard that new Haunted Shores tracking clip?
> 
> Sounds awesome, but at the same time it sounds very like Periphery(not a bad thing).
> 
> So what is the difference between Haunted Shores and Periphery? Why not just keep the material for a new periphery album?



Not sure why these distinctions matter. I could care less what songs fall under what name; I just like the music. I hope the Haunted Shores next release is a full-length.


----------



## Flemmigan

btbamthewell said:


> Anyone heard that new Haunted Shores tracking clip?
> 
> Sounds awesome, but at the same time it sounds very like Periphery(not a bad thing).
> 
> So what is the difference between Haunted Shores and Periphery? Why not just keep the material for a new periphery album?



The main difference is just that it's only Mark and Misha doing the writing, as opposed to all 6 members of Periphery having input.

As Khoi explained, a lot of the riffs actually have a more black metal influence, which isn't really shown in that clip.

Here's my personal fave HS song. This was written before Mark joined Periphery, so a lot of this style has been assimilated into stuff since P2. Good Buddy tears it up on vocals.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Old Haunted Shores is ....ing sick. Has a bit of a thrashy vibe to it. Here's a track with Casey Sabool in it:


And here's one from their other album:


----------



## shpence

So according to Bulb's Ask.fm account, the Haunted Shores release will be an EP. Anyone know if it'll be a independent release?


----------



## Deception

> Guitar enthusiasts! The complete Juggernaut Alpha & Omega digital guitar books will be available this coming Friday at 12 AM EST, at www.SheetHappensPublishing.com - Guitar Pro files also available.


This is really cool, looking forward to learning some of this!


----------



## nicktao

Holy ....! Thank god they're doing Guitar Pro also. After using GP for so long I hate having to use regular tabs/sheets.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Matt posted a drum play through for The Bad Thing. They left the vocals in this time. I would have preferred the video instrumental like the 22 Faces playthrough but damn, I never noticed all those ghost notes before!


----------



## wakjob

Maybe this has been discussed already, but I got a hankering to watch that video and now I see it has been blocked by WMG (Warner Music Group?).

What gives? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-2x12-evh-5150-iii-make-total-destroy-hd.html


----------



## TravisMontgomery

wakjob said:


> Maybe this has been discussed already, but I got a hankering to watch that video and now I see it has been blocked by WMG (Warner Music Group?).
> 
> What gives?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-2x12-evh-5150-iii-make-total-destroy-hd.html



They must have publishing through Warner, so it was taken down. They're known to be pretty stingy about things like that.

- Travis


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Few days ago Misha posted a demo of Walrus Audio pedals on his yt channel:


And here's my attempt to "cover" that  :


----------



## Draceius

QuantumCybin said:


> Matt posted a drum play through for The Bad Thing. They left the vocals in this time. I would have preferred the video instrumental like the 22 Faces playthrough but damn, I never noticed all those ghost notes before!



I thought the same when I saw the 22 Faces playthrough, so I went and listened to the song again to compare to the playthrough, and as it turns out Matt is playing it differently to how it is on the album, and to be honest I like the different (but then that's because I love Matt's playing and after hearing the album so many times this sounds fresh).


----------



## shpence

Draceius said:


> I thought the same when I saw the 22 Faces playthrough, so I went and listened to the song again to compare to the playthrough, and as it turns out Matt is playing it differently to how it is on the album, and to be honest I like the different (but then that's because I love Matt's playing and after hearing the album so many times this sounds fresh).



According to the the Creative Live podcast with Nolly, he said that he didn't quite capture the ghost notes as he wanted to on Juggernaut.


----------



## Draceius

shpence said:


> According to the the Creative Live podcast with Nolly, he said that he didn't quite capture the ghost notes as he wanted to on Juggernaut.



It's not just the ghost notes that are different though, but that is a major thing. The fills are a bit different, he changed up some symbol hits and then the last chorus in the 22 Faces video has fills that are not on the album.


----------



## bulb

Draceius said:


> It's not just the ghost notes that are different though, but that is a major thing. The fills are a bit different, he changed up some symbol hits and then the last chorus in the 22 Faces video has fills that are not on the album.



This is honestly what happens when you have 100 shows or so to refine the parts with haha, if only there was a way to get that sort of experience on a song BEFORE tracking it. 

Time machines will make albums better.


----------



## Aceshighhhh

This is a little off topic, but Misha man you gotta get in touch with squenix/Uematsu to work on the music for the FF7 Remake. The guitars could definitely use some Bulb-y love in those tracks


----------



## Mayhew

bulb said:


> This is honestly what happens when you have 100 shows or so to refine the parts with haha, if only there was a way to get that sort of experience on a song BEFORE tracking it.
> 
> Time machines will make albums better.



That's exactly what the Cancer Bats did before tracking their fifth album. After their fourth album they thought about how much better you are at playing your songs after touring them and wouldn't that be a better time to record them. So they wrote the songs and demo'd them fully like they normally do and played them on tour a bunch before recording them. For a band that already records the rhythm parts for guitar bass and drums live off the floor this just adds to bind it together even tighter than it already is.


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, here is a video I made demoing the Cab Pack I put out with Fractal Audio to be used with the Axefx II and Cablab. Also has a Haunted Shores snippet, Enjoy!


----------



## nicktao

Can't wait for the ep!


----------



## bulb

Any Destiny fans here? If so, you might enjoy this:


----------



## xCaptainx

.... yeah! hahah nice work.


----------



## Raxa

awesome!


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, here is a video Jackson and I made where I am breaking down my Jackson Juggernaut models. Enjoy!


----------



## shpence

On the sweetwater waiting list. Can't wait to order one!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Saw on Markides' Instagram that Mark got married :')


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, just wanted to give you a heads up that I am doing 3 free guitar clinics starting tomorrow. 

Tomorrow is Capitol Guitars in St. Paul, MN, Wednesday is at Wild West Guitars in Riverside, CA and Thursday is at The Guitar Sanctuary in McKinney, TX. 

They all start at 7pm, so come by if you can make it!

Gonna be demoing the Jackson Juggernaut, playing some songs, answering some questions and hanging some out!


----------



## Zalbu

Did that rerecording of Breeze ever end up getting released?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

If I'm in the mood someday I'm gonna cry to the Psychosphere-outro.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Drum playthrough of Psychosphere is up


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Would be even better if Halpern cried during the outro.


----------



## GuitarSanctuary

If you are in DFW make sure to come out for our special FREE clinic with Misha tonight at The Guitar Sanctuary:





https://www.facebook.com/events/395730790627398/


----------



## Fat-Elf

Zalbu said:


> Did that rerecording of Breeze ever end up getting released?



It was supposed to be on Misha's solo album if I'm not wrong but no idea what happened for the solo album.


----------



## MrYakob

Fat-Elf said:


> It was supposed to be on Misha's solo album if I'm not wrong but no idea what happened for the solo album.



If I remember correctly it's still going to be a thing but it's kinda been put on the back-burner for now.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Haven't laughed this much in a while.


----------



## Tr3vor

Seybsnilksz said:


> Haven't laughed this much in a while.




Dang, can't watch it. Wish I could based on the name.


----------



## bulb

I covered the rick and morty theme:


----------



## Shammas

I covered 22 faces. It's pretty terrible compared to that guy above me.-


----------



## Shammas

bulb said:


> I covered the rick and morty theme:



Which snare is that by the way, it is vicious!


----------



## JEngelking

Shammas said:


> I covered 22 faces. It's pretty terrible compared to that guy above me.-




That was sweet.


----------



## bulb

Shammas said:


> Which snare is that by the way, it is vicious!



Thanks! It's Metal Machinery and I'm layering the Tempesta and Supraphonic snares.


----------



## coreysMonster

Now I'm in the mood for some Ball Fondlers and Gazorpazorpfield.


----------



## Bforber

Seybsnilksz said:


> Haven't laughed this much in a while.



Says blocked in my country. :/


----------



## Shammas

If you're a member of the "ALL THINGS PERIPHERY" Facebook group you may have already seen this, but here it is once more-


----------



## Slunk Dragon

^Ded, I have no words...


----------



## Shammas

So I made another one-


----------



## Alice AKW

^Holy ....


----------



## chris9

i went to see Periphery tonight in manchester i just wanted to say they were amazing so tight it was unreal.
Loved every second


----------



## Stooge1996

yeah probably one of the best bands i've seen. The crowd interaction and stage persona is beyond crazy. Was blown away when misha + mark were playing games with eachother / crowd


----------



## daggo

Ermmm anyone know why the Omega album isn't showing up on Spotify?


----------



## piggins411

It's there for me


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

+1 on spotify for me too


----------



## daggo

Damn,I tried the PC version of Spotify, the iOS and the web player. Omega just isn't there for me..Pffffff wtf


----------



## vividox

daggo said:


> Ermmm anyone know why the Omega album isn't showing up on Spotify?


I was having a problem with a bunch of albums not showing up last week. I just exited out and restarted (which automatically downloads the latest version) and everything was fixed.


----------



## toiletstand

daggo said:


> Damn,I tried the PC version of Spotify, the iOS and the web player. Omega just isn't there for me..Pffffff wtf



it might be coming from who ever is in charge of distributing the album in that territory. i remember seeing other people in europe having the same problem


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm from Finland and I was also wondering why Omega (+ Periphery II) disappared from Spotify suddenly.


----------



## lewis

saw Periphery play Norwich on the tour 2 nights ago.... first time seeing them.

Holy mother of @!*?"( Best live sound ive ever heard. The venue is about a 950 capactiy at full so not huge. Axe Fx's everywhere. The musicianship and tone was unreal. Incredible band


----------



## chewpac

vividox said:


> I was having a problem with a bunch of albums not showing up last week. I just exited out and restarted (which automatically downloads the latest version) and everything was fixed.



Yeah a few btbam albums, monuments last one, and a couple more were all of the sudden gone. About a week and a half later they are back. Not sure why. Could be distribution agreements for your country (apparently it differs based on this). 

A friend of mine at work had the same issue, and he is all Apple while I'm Windows and android. I guess a software update might help if things get renegotiated? Not sure, but it is frustrating.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Shamelessly plugging my latest cover, Periphery's Graveless. 

December 6th can't come fast enough!

Edit - for some reason my guitars came out mono originally. First time using adobe premiere and I'm still figuring a lot of stuff out.


----------



## Sebastian

Bulb and Jake with FF


----------



## Fat-Elf

Incredible show in Helsinki last night. I was in the front row right in front of Misha. The best part of the show was when he let the audience "play" his guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, am I the only seeing this derpiness on their Wiki page?


----------



## piggins411

Nope. I'm seeing it too


----------



## blacai

Interesting new interview


----------



## TheBloodstained

So... I saw Periphery in [email protected] at Lille Vega yesterday (1 december)! 
Me and my mate had bought VIP tickets, and so I guess this happened:






Also, I've never tried being "starstruck" before, so that was an interesting, silly feeling 
But the guys were cool and an absolute treat to meet 

And if any of the Periphery guys sees this:
Thank you guys! Thanks for being who you are and doing what you do! 

Brought home some merch too. After seeing Good Tiger I simply had to buy their album, and I asked Elliot if the band would sign it for me, and they did. Awesome album btw! 






A great night with great bands!


----------



## Dwellingers

piggins411 said:


> Nope. I'm seeing it too



Because of the Cyan colour (nolly?) - Thats funny as hell  - or That Misha used material from the eighties ?


----------



## Arsenal12

This is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Insomnia

I am calling upon ss.org for help. What program do Periphery use for their ambient and orchestral keyboards/synths? Examples: Opening of 'The Scourge', 'Alpha', the synth parts on 'Omega' and 'Have A Blast', and countless others. Any ideas on what they're using?

Cheers!


----------



## Flemmigan

Insomnia said:


> I am calling upon ss.org for help. What program do Periphery use for their ambient and orchestral keyboards/synths? Examples: Opening of 'The Scourge', 'Alpha', the synth parts on 'Omega' and 'Have A Blast', and countless others. Any ideas on what they're using?
> 
> Cheers!



The intro to Have a Blast was recorded live, I'm almost certain about that. Things from Juggernaut I'm not sure, but I think Komplete was used.


----------



## kamello

Flemmigan said:


> The intro to Have a Blast was recorded live, I'm almost certain about that. Things from Juggernaut I'm not sure, but I think Komplete was used.





probably most of it was the Virus TI that Misha has


----------



## Flemmigan

kamello said:


> probably most of it was the Virus TI that Misha has



I thought that might be the case, but I thought I remembered him selling it earlier this year. Found the post on Facebook and he doesn't mention Juggernaut, so I doubt it was used for the songs on Juggernaut. But, probably it was used on the synth (non-orchestral) bits at the beginning of Have a Blast.

/truedetective


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Just got home from the Vienna show. All the bands rocked the house. Periphery played perfect as usual, but what surprised me most was the amazing vocal power from the new Veil Of Maya singer. 

God damn that guy could sing - It really takes a lot to stand out from Eliot and Spencer.


----------



## Taylord

Need Haunted Shores Video ASAP folks.


----------



## Vairish

Insomnia said:


> I am calling upon ss.org for help. What program do Periphery use for their ambient and orchestral keyboards/synths? Examples: Opening of 'The Scourge', 'Alpha', the synth parts on 'Omega' and 'Have A Blast', and countless others. Any ideas on what they're using?
> 
> Cheers!



I dont know about the albums but I kinda remember Misha posting some clips he composed using Albion ALBION ONE - Spitfire Audio


----------



## Jonathan20022

Taylord said:


> Need Haunted Shores Video ASAP folks.



I don't think that actually happened unless it was VIP only, none of the people who were there on Facebook said they recalled it happening


----------



## QuantumCybin

There's pictures of Elliot singing with Misha and Mark playing guitar next to him and Alex is on the drums. Why would they fake that?? Lol


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Kanye West Releases Remix of Periphery Song, Says "I Have Always Respected Djent" - The Daily Bro


----------



## Jonathan20022

QuantumCybin said:


> There's pictures of Elliot singing with Misha and Mark playing guitar next to him and Alex is on the drums. Why would they fake that?? Lol



Beats me, could have been posing during rehearsals/stage setup. Weird that no one who was there says it happened lol.


----------



## MTWD27

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Kanye West Releases Remix of Periphery Song, Says "I Have Always Respected Djent" - The Daily Bro



I know this is satire but I was hoping it would be legit for some reason. 

This is still the best periphery mashup:


----------



## vividox

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Kanye West Releases Remix of Periphery Song, Says "I Have Always Respected Djent" - The Daily Bro



I thought this was real for a hot minute. I need to read the link more often.


----------



## Dayviewer

This is my fav Periphery mashup, works wonderfully, that chorus man


----------



## vividox

Dayviewer said:


> This is my fav Periphery mashup, works wonderfully, that chorus man



I'm sorry, I couldn't hear you over the sound of Katy's underboob.


----------



## ROAR

whoa I forgot about Casey Sabol. He must have finally made it past the Kuiper Belt!


----------



## wannabguitarist

^What?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.facebook.com/misha.mansoor/videos/10153936661074533/


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Just did a cover of the solo from Rainbow Gravity. Man is that thing tasty


----------



## bulb

Hey fellas. We made a studio update for Periphery III!
Enjoy!


----------



## Spicypickles

I love all the studio updates!


Just out of curiosity, I notice that in most of the instagram pics and this video that Mark and Jake are playing your (Misha) sigs, as opposed to theirs. Is it due to the sound being better? Or they were just close by?


----------



## coreysMonster

That Final Fantasy reference


----------



## bulb

Spicypickles said:


> I love all the studio updates!
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I notice that in most of the instagram pics and this video that Mark and Jake are playing your (Misha) sigs, as opposed to theirs. Is it due to the sound being better? Or they were just close by?



It's just what is here, all the guitars are sick, so the guys aren't picky with what gets used. I think the Jacksons have just held up well with tuning/intonation/setup to where it's just easier to track with that since they work.


----------



## technomancer

Nice coffee commercial


----------



## coreysMonster

technomancer said:


> Nice coffee commercial


Yeah we're definitely gonna need some Axe FX patches for that Vigilante.


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> Nice coffee commercial



Thanks!
Brought to you by Vigilante Coffee


----------



## Alex Kenivel

You should add Vigilante Coffee to your sig, too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bulb said:


> Thanks!
> Brought to you by Vigilante Coffee



Aren't you supposed to put your endorsements in your sig?


----------



## Floppystrings

If would be great if you did a solo with one of these:


----------



## Spicypickles

The bass sounds killer in there.


----------



## bulb

Periphery III Studio Update Two:


----------



## mikernaut

luv that Pink Bass!


----------



## Xaios

There needs to be a "sensitive guy Mark" meme.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

That orange and black 'naught is yummy


----------



## wakjob

Nice Opeth cover.

Hope it makes the album.


----------



## MTWD27

You guys always have the best studio updates. Makes me jealous of all your cool gear I can't afford.


----------



## bulb

wakjob said:


> Nice Opeth cover.
> 
> Hope it makes the album.



Nah that was for the studio update only haha


----------



## T40

Super stoked with the old black machine demo going into a song at 2:45 in the update. It was one of my fav demos


----------



## Jano

Im really loving those riffs!

congrats on the orange juggernaut, beauty and elegant


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Dayviewer said:


> This is my fav Periphery mashup, works wonderfully, that chorus man



Cannot stop listening to this, that works perfectly and makes me miss Look Right Penny sooooo bad.


----------



## narad

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Cannot stop listening to this, that works perfectly and makes me miss Look Right Penny sooooo bad.



Hah, wow...was expecting it to be much worse.


----------



## audyint

That aristides strat is awesome! I've always wondered though, if you play in Drop G# on 7's, why play standard on 8 strings and (Mostly) Drop C on 6's?

Wouldn't it make more sense for everything to tune a half step down? I.e. Drop C#, Drop G#, and F Standard?


----------



## bulb

audyint said:


> That aristides strat is awesome! I've always wondered though, if you play in Drop G# on 7's, why play standard on 8 strings and (Mostly) Drop C on 6's?
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense for everything to tune a half step down? I.e. Drop C#, Drop G#, and F Standard?



Although that would be a practical way to keep things consistent, it's more about how those particular tunings sound. I have always loved the way Drop C sounds on a guitar, it can be heavy but still be nimble. Drop Ab seemed to be the lowest point I could go where power chords would still bind, as would the bass. And F# is just because any lower and you are pretty much forced to do unison with the bass because it just becomes an absolute mess. You can just about get away with it in F#.


----------



## A-Branger

bulb said:


> Although that would be a practical way to keep things consistent, it's more about how those particular tunings sound. I have always loved the way Drop C sounds on a guitar, it can be heavy but still be nimble. Drop Ab seemed to be the lowest point I could go where power chords would still bind, as would the bass. And F# is just because any lower and you are pretty much forced to do unison with the bass because it just becomes an absolute mess. You can just about get away with it in F#.



If you dont mind me asking. What is the different bass tunings Nolly does according to your guitars setups?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

A-Branger said:


> If you dont mind me asking. What is the different bass tunings Nolly does according to your guitars setups?



6 string Drop C - GCGCF, low C dropped further for Totla Mad, Zyglrox tunings etc.
7 string Drop Ab - AbEbAbDbGb
8 string F# Standard and Ragnarok live - F#BEADG


----------



## A-Branger

interesting. Thanks


----------



## Knight Elijah

Okay here's the deal folks. I'm trying to learn this song. 

I consider myself a decent guitarist. I'm physically able to play this song with no trouble. At first it seemed only moderately hard. I'm used to odd time signatures, and even seemingly randomly changing time signatures.

But this... This is another story. From what I can tell it is in 4/4 the whole way. 

But the patterns? I am utterly stumped. I made it up to the second chorus and now things have gotten much harder. My understanding is that he places the same basic (which are already weird enough) patterns in a different spot within the measure. He does this often by adding a rest/pause at the beginning of the measure, therefore shifting it in proportion to the drums and the beat. This is what's getting me. It's just... The feel keeps changing randomly and it's really really throwing me off. It's hard to keep it up when your normal sense of time is basically shifting. Then, in order to compensate for the shift, to keep it in 4/4 the patterns must change slightly. Whether it be the removal of one note, or the changing of the timing on a note (let's say a triplet is taken out in favor of a simple/standard meter note), it only gets more infuriating. It's bad enough when the patterns you're trying to play stop connecting with the beat, but then to minorly change them each time around on top of that is just mind boggling to learn when it's not from your own mind. On top of all that, since there are rests in the beginnings of some of the measures, it makes it hard to just restart or learn from a particular measure as there's nothing but silence to start it off. I have to give a lot of credit: when you are not trying to play it, the syncopation still sounds good and it doesn't sound cluttered or random when listening. It sounds like the other songs even if you are very familiar with it until you try to really learn it.

I guess this thread is aimed towards people who have tried to play this song and what helped you? Is there something I'm getting wrong about it?

Also bulb if you happen to see this, how on earth do you come up with/draft these rhythms?


----------



## cslushy

Only way I was able to start learning super weird rhythm's like Icarus Lives was Guitar Pro. Also after you learn a couple songs in this style it will just all start to make sense. It's really weird but that's just kinda how it is.


----------



## Don Vito

idk man just believe in yourself and achieve your dreams


----------



## Knight Elijah

cslushy said:


> Only way I was able to start learning super weird rhythm's like Icarus Lives was Guitar Pro. Also after you learn a couple songs in this style it will just all start to make sense. It's really weird but that's just kinda how it is.



Yeah I use songsterr which is better in my opinion, and it works it's just a very slow process. I have noticed I'm getting better with learning these things slowly, and everything else seems simple in comparison. Which is good. It's like mind excersices. 

Also LOL I've seen that video before, it's hilarious


----------



## ASoC

When I play the song I don't think about the meter at all. I've always just followed the quarter note groove and never bothered to count actual numbers as I play. I learned it with guitar pro and used the met to learn the song at like 70% speed and build speed section by section. Then I practiced transitioning between the riffs and started doing reps of larger and larger chunks of the song. As far as the measures that start with rests, I'm not really sure what the problem is. They're just eighth rests; if you can feel a quarter-note pulse it shouldn't be difficult to play on the and of 1 

If you plan to start a rep in one of the measures (there's 2 of them in the song, iirc) with an eighth rest at the start, use the count off function of guitar pro/songsterr and you should be good. Maybe it's because I grew up playing brass instruments, but I'm convinced that 4 beats for free is the best way to count off anything and it's all you need to find your bearings.

Edit: Also, I've always found that it's easier to learn riffs by just downpicking through everything that you can. When I learned Icarus Lives I downpicked everything. After I got comfortable with it, I adopted a more organic picking pattern. This allows me to focus on the nature of what I'm playing and how it relates to the beat without having to worry about figuring out how to maneuver my pick around for up strokes and string switches. I also find that with a lot of Periphery 's songs it helps to alternate pick and keep your picking hand in line with natural picking (meaning that every 1st and 3rd sixteenth note of the beat will be a down stroke and every 2nd and 4th an up stroke).


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

What I do for polyrhythms is learn the riff then remember how many times it repeats and when it cuts off. I cant count them to save my life so I just remember the repeats.


----------



## DownTuner

Don Vito said:


> idk man just believe in yourself and achieve your dreams




Oh dear, what on earth did I just listen to?

The amount of energy packed into that performance is just mind blowing.

42/5


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I just program the riffs out in a piano roll, learn sections at slow speeds, and bring it up to speed. These songs are largely all done by feel. They can be counted, it's just not quite nearly as simple and neat as "1 and 2 and 3 and 4 and." Trying to count it sort of just ends up being multitasking, like singing/playing at the same time. (which I can't do.)

I seem to recall a video of Misha explaining buttersnips where he says to just feel it, and that holds true for a lot of rhythmically weird things. You just do it over and over again until your brain just does it for you, like most things guitar related.


----------



## isispelican

Slow speed each section on repeat. After a couple of songs you'll get the feel.


----------



## ASoC

leftyguitarjoe said:


> What I do for polyrhythms is learn the riff then remember how many times it repeats and when it cuts off. I cant count them to save my life so I just remember the repeats.



While this doesn't really apply to Icarus Lives this is helpful for songs like Make Total Destroy. And even then, it's technically a polymeter not polyrhythm. Matt's hands are keeping a steady 4/4 with back beat on the snare while his feet are doubling the guitar part which is in a different meter but follows the same click. In Make Total Destroy, the main groove idea (which is introduced in the slap riff and is used for like half the riffs in the song) takes 7 and 3/4 beats to repeat, iirc. You play it 4 times, yielding a total of 31 beats. Then they added one extra beat at the end of that to serve as the end of the riff and make it a nice round 32 beats, lining up with 8 measures of 4/4 from Matt. If they wanted to only use the polymeter and they didn't care how long it took for the drums and guitar to line up again, they'd have to play the riff 16 times, yielding 124 beats, or 31 bars of 4. 

So yeah, don't bother trying to count modern, polymeter loaded djent. Just feel the groove and know how many times you play each riff.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I never had trouble with Icarus. Try Insomnia. There's some trouble for you.


----------



## Cheap

man i feel like this one was recorded at light speed. real curious to see a release window


----------



## Rosal76

Knight Elijah said:


> I consider myself a decent guitarist. I'm physically able to play this song with no trouble. At first it seemed only moderately hard. I'm used to odd time signatures, and even seemingly randomly changing time signatures.



You may just be overwhelmed by the countless time signatures, pattern, pattern changes, etc, etc, etc, that the song has. It's a lot to digest. I've practiced classical music pieces that are really, really bad when it comes to the countess pattern changes. I could have sworn I was looking at a music book on how many times I could play the same theme over but with a different ending.  I didn't have too much trouble playing the parts/bars by themselves. I did have trouble playing all the countless parts with their changing patterns/time signatures as a whole song. It definitely took me some time and complex songs sometimes take a lot of time to learn. Good luck in nailing the song down.


----------



## lewis

Don Vito said:


> idk man just believe in yourself and achieve your dreams




haha not sure if serious or?. Imo this cover was awful.....  sounds like someones dad, getting drunk, and using his best "Metallica'fail generic pub rock/metal voice" trying to cover something more "Hip" by todays standards


----------



## splinter8451

lewis said:


> haha not sure if serious or?. Imo this cover was awful.....  sounds like someones dad, getting drunk, and using his best "Metallica'fail generic pub rock/metal voice" trying to cover something more "Hip" by todays standards



It is supposed to be done in the style of the Creed vocalist... Scott Stapp. 

So it is supposed to sound almost exactly how you described it.


----------



## kamello

Knight Elijah said:


> Yeah I use songsterr which is better in my opinion, and it works it's just a very slow process. I have noticed I'm getting better with learning these things slowly, and everything else seems simple in comparison. Which is good. *It's like mind excersices*.



that's something that I did with that song in particular, as it was the first ''dj0nty'' thing I learned along with Eden by TesseracT. At first I tried to learn it the same way I learnt every other song; slowly. But that just didn't worked here for me as I couldn't pick up the feel of the song. What I did was to just listen a lot to the song, paying attention to the rhythm while I ''air-strummed'' it and keeping the beat with my foot. Did that for a few days and then when I sat down with guitar pro, I could tackle it from 75% to 100% speed in just a few attempts


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, I uploaded the live set intro I wrote for our headliner. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Spicypickles

That's pretty epic!


----------



## vividox

Very sweet.


----------



## Dayviewer

I've really been digging the orchestral stuff you've been doing Misha, here's to hoping we'll hear some on P3


----------



## TravisMontgomery

bulb said:


> Hey guys, I uploaded the live set intro I wrote for our headliner. I hope you enjoy it!




This is awesome, Misha! Getting a huge FFVIII vibe from it.


----------



## TheFightingCPA

What program are you using for the sounds? Sounds really good.


----------



## coreysMonster

This might be a stupid question, but is there a reason why this record is called Periphery 3?

P1->P2->Clear->Alpha/Omega->P3?

Or is that the joke?


----------



## QuantumCybin

Probably because Clear wasn't really a full length nor was it a collaborative effort from the band, and Juggernaut was stylistically very different from P1 and P2 with the whole concept record idea and everything. My guess is P3 is going to be more easily digestible and accessible right off the bat. That's just my two cents.


----------



## Draceius

Clear was an experimental EP that's kinda just separate from everything else, and like Quantum said, Juggernaut is again it's own project (I mean it's a double concept album), so P3 is just going to be an album, with no frills attached to it, I assume.


----------



## toiletstand

i like to think that its just a series of albums for them. p3 could be followed by p4 right after or p4 could come after a different project the band decides to work on. the common theme that i notice with the numbered series is that its a collection of songs that sound good together.


----------



## Xaios

For the same reason Windows 7 is called Windows 7 and not Windows 11.

Because reasons.


----------



## toiletstand

all the reasons!


----------



## bulb

Clear was an EP and we wanted Juggernaut to be separate from the regular P series, so the next album in that canon is PIII.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

bulb said:


> Clear was an EP and we wanted Juggernaut to be separate from the regular P series, so the next album in that canon is PIII.



P
PII: This time it's personal
PIII: This time it's musical


----------



## Tr3vor

bulb said:


> Clear was an EP and we wanted Juggernaut to be separate from the regular P series, so the next album in that canon is PIII.



Is the title still gonna be P3nis or something like that? I remember hearing that in an interview


----------



## QuantumCybin

Tr3vor said:


> Is the title still gonna be P3nis or something like that? I remember hearing that in an interview



If the area of my brain that stores useless information is correct, I think the joke was something like "because Periphery II was this time it's personal, now periphery 3 would be 'now it's serious' making the acronym P3NIS" lol


----------



## Dayviewer

This is just in, Haunted Shores ft. Devy:



Love it! Would have liked to have the vocals a tad higher in the mix but that's really my only gripe with it


----------



## Asrial

Yeah, I want that as a thing. That thing needs an entire album.
Bought Viscera back when it released. I will buy it again thrice if it means full devy vocalization.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

The low-in-mix vox are understandable given 1) the black metal vibe, and 2) the fact that they probably didn't leave frequency space for vocals to begin with. I quite like the new track BTW.


----------



## musicaldeath

Devy should do vocals for the entire HS project. That track was good before. Now it is just awesome.


----------



## Opion

This just makes me so happy. Having followed Misha and the band's rise from the interwebs to now and they're able to just hit up Devin and be like "Hey wanna put vocals on this song? Cool bro".


----------



## Spicypickles

That track is ....ing sick! Liked it before, love it now.


----------



## bulb

Opion said:


> This just makes me so happy. Having followed Misha and the band's rise from the interwebs to now and they're able to just hit up Devin and be like "Hey wanna put vocals on this song? Cool bro".



Truthfully what happened was that Mark and I just sent Dev this song because he is a good buddy and we always kinda send each other the new projects we are working on just for fun.

3 hours later we get an email from him with no explanation, just a file attached which is the song we sent him with vocals on the whole thing.


----------



## bulb

Asrial said:


> Yeah, I want that as a thing. That thing needs an entire album.
> Bought Viscera back when it released. I will buy it again thrice if it means full devy vocalization.



Although he only did vocals on this one song, we do have the Viscera Ep up on iTunes and it comes with the Devy version as a bonus track, and the track itself is also available on Bandcamp now as well.


----------



## Spicypickles

bulb said:


> Truthfully what happened was that Mark and I just sent Dev this song because he is a good buddy and we always kinda send each other the new projects we are working on just for fun.
> 
> 3 hours later we get an email from him with no explanation, just a file attached which is the song we sent him with vocals on the whole thing.



That is AWESOME!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> 3 hours later we get an email from him with no explanation, just a file attached which is the song we sent him with vocals on the whole thing.



And this is one of the many reasons Devin Townsend is one of my favorite people ever.


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> And this is one of the many reasons Devin Townsend is one of my favorite people ever.



He's honestly just an awesome guy all around, total sweetheart. In fact everyone in that band and their crew are the nicest people ever. When we tour with them it just feels like one big family.


----------



## bulb




----------



## Spicypickles

bulb said:


> He's honestly just an awesome guy all around, total sweetheart. In fact everyone in that band and their crew are the nicest people ever. When we tour with them it just feels like one big family.





Well that's just because they're Canadian. 


Those guys have the best stereotypes ever.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Any good source for accurate GP5 tabs? There must be one, I just haven't found it..

Not looking for any song in particular, just a source for tabs. Im currently learning "Buttersnips" and "Alpha"


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Black_Sheep said:


> Any good source for accurate GP5 tabs? There must be one, I just haven't found it..
> 
> Not looking for any song in particular, just a source for tabs. Im currently learning "Buttersnips" and "Alpha"



My correction of Buttersnips (version 2 on Ultimate Guitar) is über-correct, and Alpha can be found along the other Juggernaut songs on Sheet Happens. They only come in .gpx though, but conversion is possible.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Seybsnilksz said:


> My correction of Buttersnips (version 2 on Ultimate Guitar) is über-correct



That's the one im using, thanks!


----------



## garey77

bulb said:


>



Logic or Ableton?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

garey77 said:


> Logic or Ableton?



Cubase.


----------



## Masoo2

I saw Misha was working on a template for Cubase, any other news for that? (ie: was it going to be on sale/given away?)

It sounded pretty great for a simple template.


----------



## bulb

Masoo2 said:


> I saw Misha was working on a template for Cubase, any other news for that? (ie: was it going to be on sale/given away?)
> 
> It sounded pretty great for a simple template.



Ah I don't make templates to sell, I make them to facilitate writing.


----------



## p0ke

Dayviewer said:


> This is just in, Haunted Shores ft. Devy ...



Holy ...., that was awesome  Viscera has some cool stuff on it, but I felt like it needed some vocals to begin with. Without vocals it felt more like a really dark video game sound track than a black metal EP.


----------



## Spicypickles

Any chance of more studio updates?


----------



## lewstherin006

Spicypickles said:


> Any chance of more studio updates?



They might still release some but the album is being mastered right now.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea, I knew it was almost finished. I love the updates though, for lulz and gear nerding.


----------



## bulb

Spicypickles said:


> Yea, I knew it was almost finished. I love the updates though, for lulz and gear nerding.



I put up a couple updates, but it's honestly been difficult this time around because I haven't had any downtime from working on the album, and I'm the one who films and edits the updates.
Jeff is putting together a documentary though.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> I put up a couple updates, but it's honestly been difficult this time around because I haven't had any downtime from working on the album, and I'm the one who films and edits the updates.
> Jeff is putting together a documentary though.



Sounds good to me.
I'd take a killer album polished to perfection over some silly (but oh so entertaining) updates. Gotta say though Marsha, I'm impressed at how quick this one got put together. Feels like Thuggernaut was released a couple months ago still.

If that 'Breeze' remake isn't on here though....


----------



## QuantumCybin

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Sounds good to me.
> I'd take a killer album polished to perfection over some silly (but oh so entertaining) updates. Gotta say though Marsha, I'm impressed at how quick this one got put together. Feels like Thuggernaut was released a couple months ago still.
> 
> If that 'Breeze' remake isn't on here though....



You keep that solo album talk to yourself, boy


----------



## Genome

Periphery Announce New Album, Periphery III: Select Difficulty | MetalSucks

Album title and tour revealed, and Nolly will not be touring with them any more...


----------



## illimmigrant

wow! Exactly 3 months of promo before the album comes out.
Nolly has a bright future ahead of him as a producer and engineer. If that's what he's going for, more power to him. He already travels a ton, so it'll help him stay close to his family and wife. Gotta respect that.


----------



## Spicypickles

Wow, no more nollz on tour.


So he's still a member, but is it a writing/engineering capacity? Or strictly engineering/production stuff?


----------



## JEngelking

illimmigrant said:


> wow! Exactly 3 months of promo before the album comes out.
> Nolly has a bright future ahead of him as a producer and engineer. If that's what he's going for, more power to him. He already travels a ton, so it'll help him stay close to his family and wife. Gotta respect that.



Really sad to see that Nolly won't be touring with the 'Riffery any more, but I'm still inexplicably excited to see this tour. Never thought I'd be able to see Sikth live but this has proven that thought wrong.  

Eagerly awaiting to hear the first single now and to hear who they'll have as their new touring bassist.


----------



## Mattykoda

Really bummed about Nolly but good for him expanding his craft, excited for the tour and album nonetheless. I will be at the San Fran date for sure!


----------



## Ralyks

How about see if Jeff Holcomb can do the touring? Done pretty good for them so far.

I was really hoping they'd go Periphery III: D, but thats still a pretty good title. Looking forward to it. And now to find a way to get the wife to babysit and try for the rare oppourtunity to see them with Sikth...


----------



## Arkeion

Can't wait for that Memphis date!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

3 thoughts: 

1. Nolly leaving the touring band is kinda a bummer, but I can understand why. Touring life is tough as hell, especially if you have a family back home. I'm also excited to hear more of his production work. 

2. YES YES YES, only 3 months for a new album! 

3. You Americans are lucky as .... to get to see Sikth and Periphery on the same bill.


----------



## vividox

Huh. I didn't realized Sikth came off of hiatus. I'm about 2 years behind, it seems.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

vividox said:


> Huh. I didn't realized Sikth came off of hiatus. I'm about 2 years behind, it seems.



More like 5 months!


----------



## Zalbu

Sorry but Select Difficulty is a pretty ....ty name, to be honest...


----------



## coreysMonster

Zalbu said:


> Sorry but Select Difficulty is a pretty ....ty name, to be honest...


That's what people said about "PII: This Time it's Personal", too 

At this point it's almost a given that their names will be silly.


----------



## Ralyks

coreysMonster said:


> That's what people said about "PII: This Time it's Personal", too



People should only be upset that it wasn't Electric Bugaloo


----------



## Zalbu

coreysMonster said:


> That's what people said about "PII: This Time it's Personal", too
> 
> At this point it's almost a given that their names will be silly.


I'm fine with silly names but this is just kinda bad. At least This Time It's Personal was somewhat funny and ironic and it had some meaning to it since that album actually was a more personal effort, Select Difficulty is just "Hey guys, look at this video game reference, aren't we nerdy and quirky?? xD"

Hopefully I'll warm up to it in time...


----------



## coreysMonster

I'm fine with it. I just want to finally know wtf a Zyglrox or Buttersnips is!


----------



## Veldar

I think the real question we have is whom shall be playing bass for them live now?

Would love to see someone like Evan Brewer or Nick Schendzielos who brings some double thumb melodic bass to the table, but I doupt they'd go for someone that dissimilar to Nolly.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Maybe Select Difficulty has some awesome cryptic meaning. Maybe it's an inside joke and we'll never know. Perhaps it ties together a theme for the songs' lyrical content. Perhaps an artist might be able to name his or her own art without being heckled for it.

as for touring bass player, who needs one? I'm sure their backing trackist will do just fine


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'm kind of shocked to hear Nolly won't be touring with Periphery anymore, though a dude following his passion is always a very commendable effort! Can't wait to see you guys in August!


----------



## toiletstand

the return of bave wevends


----------



## bulb

Zalbu said:


> Hopefully I'll warm up to it in time...



But what if you don't warm up to it? What then?


----------



## philkilla

You should recruit Alex Webster to play bass..


----------



## Nlelith

At first I thought that "Select" in the title means "superior/finest".


----------



## Ralyks

Just throwing it out there.... Maybe bring back Racecar for this tour?


----------



## Lianoroto

Alex Kenivel said:


> Maybe Select Difficulty has some awesome cryptic meaning. Maybe it's an inside joke and we'll never know. Perhaps it ties together a theme for the songs' lyrical content. Perhaps an artist might be able to name his or her own art without being heckled for it.
> 
> as for touring bass player, who needs one? I'm sure their backing trackist will do just fine



Perhaps they are just really PIII:SD about Nolly not touring anymore?!

Get it? get it?! Ok, I'll show myself out...


----------



## Zalbu

bulb said:


> But what if you don't warm up to it? What then?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61L6hB7c1bg

Periphery III: Electric Boogaloo would be legit though


----------



## Ralyks

Lianoroto said:


> Perhaps they are just really PIII:SD about Nolly not touring anymore?!
> 
> Get it? get it?! Ok, I'll show myself out...



 Ok, that was pretty clever.


----------



## gorthul

Ahh, I feel kinda let down they didn't chose "Periphery 3: Now It's Serious" (P3NIS) as the album title.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Didn't they just release a double album? Seems like an oversaturation of new material. I get that they are all creative dudes (for the most part) who are writing/creating, but it still seems like a bit much. (I'm sure that all of the Periphery fans aren't complaining though.) Of course, that is the game nowadays. Artists have to release new material, rely on the initial sales from that new material, and collect while touring in between until they put out their next release. (Periphery doesn't strike me as a band that is living from release to release though.)

I also do wonder if they are releasing albums to fulfill their quota (if there is one) in their contract with Sumerian so that they can get out. I don't think I've ever seen a band signed with Sumerian have an album quota though or an observable, set number of years in service to the label thus far. Seems like bands on Sumerian stay signed to Sumerian forever.


----------



## Fiction

I think they can just pump out music, look at bulbs backlog, also 6 guys who are all creating music, and afaik Juggernaut was a project that they were working on from P1, pretty sure it was announced before P2.


----------



## anomynous

Yup, Juggernaut was announced a couple of years before it came out. 



Hoping P3 is better than it.


----------



## drmosh

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Didn't they just release a double album? Seems like an oversaturation of new material. I get that they are all creative dudes (for the most part) who are writing/creating, but it still seems like a bit much. (I'm sure that all of the Periphery fans aren't complaining though.) Of course, that is the game nowadays. Artists have to release new material, rely on the initial sales from that new material, and collect while touring in between until they put out their next release. (Periphery doesn't strike me as a band that is living from release to release though.)
> 
> I also do wonder if they are releasing albums to fulfill their quota (if there is one) in their contract with Sumerian so that they can get out. I don't think I've ever seen a band signed with Sumerian have an album quota though or an observable, set number of years in service to the label thus far. Seems like bands on Sumerian stay signed to Sumerian forever.



dear lord some of you guys are never happy. It's always some conspiracy; not fast enough; too fast; too many songs, too few; too long


----------



## QuantumCybin

Back in the 70's, bands put out albums every year...that was just the standard! The more the merrier; if the band feels like this music deserves to be shared then bring it on.


----------



## Zalbu

They're always writing music and have to get rid of tons of songs that didn't make it onto an album, they could probably release even more music than they already do if they wanted to. I don't see the problem, they don't have any reason to not record and release the music unless there's setbacks or they need a break or anything like that, I don't see why oversaturation would be a problem. People have short attention spans


----------



## coreysMonster

They're taking a page out of good ol' Hevy Devy's book of ABC's: Always Be Creating. It's good for the fans, good for not stagnating as musicians, and it keeps the money stream rolling.

I mean nobody's getting rich off of album sales, no matter how epic and groundbreaking the album is, so there's no reason to not make more of them, right?


----------



## bulb

drmosh said:


> dear lord some of you guys are never happy. It's always some conspiracy; not fast enough; too fast; too many songs, too few; too long



Haha there's just no winning with some people, I guess it's just the name of the game.


----------



## bulb

coreysMonster said:


> They're taking a page out of good ol' Hevy Devy's book of ABC's: Always Be Creating. It's good for the fans, good for not stagnating as musicians, and it keeps the money stream rolling.
> 
> I mean nobody's getting rich off of album sales, no matter how epic and groundbreaking the album is, so there's no reason to not make more of them, right?



I mean the main reason we put an album out now was because we wanted to. Judging by how fast and easily it came together, I'd say it was definitely the correct move for us.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

QuantumCybin said:


> Back in the 70's, bands put out albums every year...that was just the standard! The more the merrier; if the band feels like this music deserves to be shared then bring it on.



...., 2 bands released some of their best albums in the same year.

Black Sabbath's self-titled and Paranoid (1970), and Judas Priest's Stained Class and Killing Machine (1978). Periphery are amateurs compared to them.


----------



## ASoC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...., 2 bands released some of their best albums in the same year.
> 
> Black Sabbath's self-titled and Paranoid (1970), and Judas Priest's Stained Class and Killing Machine (1978). Periphery are amateurs compared to them.



Rush's Fly by Night and Caress of Steel are both from 1975. They were really pumping out the music back then. Releases went as follows for the first decade:
Rush - 1974
Fly by Night - 1975
Caress of Steel - 1975
2112 - 1976
A Farewell to Kings - 1977
Hemispheres - 1978
Permanent Waves - 1980
Moving Pictures - 1981
Signals - 1982
Grace Under Pressure - 1984

Edit: This isn't counting live albums (there were 2) that were released during this time

I'd love it if it became commonplace for bands to release music on that sort of time table again. I can't wait for P3 to come out, and I'll definitely be at the LA show. Do we know when preorders are opening up for the album?

Super secret double edit: I'd also be stoked as .... if Periphery would record and release a live album/dvd


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...., 2 bands released some of their best albums in the same year.
> 
> Black Sabbath's self-titled and Paranoid (1970), and Judas Priest's Stained Class and Killing Machine (1978). Periphery are amateurs compared to them.





ASoC said:


> Rush's Fly by Night and Caress of Steel are both from 1975. They were really pumping out the music back then. Releases went as follows for the first decade:
> Rush - 1974
> Fly by Night - 1975
> Caress of Steel - 1975
> 2112 - 1976
> A Farewell to Kings - 1977
> Hemispheres - 1978
> Permanent Waves - 1980
> Moving Pictures - 1981
> Signals - 1982
> Grace Under Pressure - 1984


It's interesting that both of you listed older bands from a time when the world of music was vastly different.

Needless to say, I get the point. Just seemed weird compared to the typical time table that almost all bands seem to follow nowadays. (Album -> 2 to 4 years in between -> next album, etc. Maybe an EP thrown in between somewhere. It also has to do if the record contract prevents them from recording the next release for a specified number of months after the previous release and/or if the contract demands a certain number of months on the road.) But yeah, I get the point.


----------



## ASoC

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It's interesting that both of you list older bands from a time when the world of music was vastly different.
> 
> Needless to say, I get the point. Just seemed weird compared to the typical time table that almost all bands seem to take nowadays. (Album -> 2 to 4 years in between -> next album, etc. Maybe an EP thrown in between somewhere.) But yeah, I get the point.



I'd say that Rush is a fair band to list, especially back in the 70s, because they're a prog band (and much more metal than any of the other prog bands of the time) and so is Periphery. That being said, most of Rush's albums were about 45 minutes long at the time and it's much more common for prog metal bands to be in the 70-80 minute range


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Good to hear that Nolly is sticking with the band, I like to think that Periphery's sound has refined a lot since he joined. 

Truth be told, I don't mind him stepping down from touring bass duties either, seeing as he's more of a guitar player. And that's an understatement, really...it always killed me how the band's best guitar player was playing bass  

Looking forward to this album, Misha!


----------



## Lianoroto

What?! How can music being released more often not be a good thing?

You like it, you listen. You hate it, you toss it in the trash and go ape.... on forums! Standard procedure, except if the artist makes music more often, you get to love/hate more often. Win win for everybody!

I can't wait to get my hands on this new album though. I feel like the periphery guys are somewhat in tune with how my tastes move, both musically and sonically, so whatever they do now will probably hit the spot quite well.

A rehash of whatever they have done would be just fine. I still love that. But from following the guys on Instagram and seeing their vocal updates, I feel like we are in for a much better treat, once again!


----------



## philkilla

The more groovy tunes the better.


----------



## Arkeion

Have you guys read the tags for this thread..?


----------



## Dayviewer

philkilla said:


> The more groovy tunes the better.


Already more than satisfied on this front having heard Chocolate Flobs in the studio updates 



Concerning the confirmed demos (Absolomb, Chocolate Flobs, ''Blackmachine Demo''), I do hope a bit more is being done with them though.

In PII, I mostly had the idea the first 2 thirds of those songs were written by Misha (basically the whole demo) and then only whatever came afterwards was more of a collaborative effort. 
Sometimes this made it feel like it were 2 separate songs (to me at least).

So with the band really wanting to focus on writing together since Juggernaut, I was surprised they are doing 3 songs (at least) from Misha's old demos again.

Don't get me wrong though I'm really stoked on hearing this material.
And I know I haven't heard a single bit of any of the finished product either, let alone all the other tracks.
But it just makes me curious to see what we're going to hear I guess 

In any way I'm sure I'm going to love the new record and I'll place my pre-order right away when possible


----------



## bulb

Dayviewer said:


> Already more than satisfied on this front having heard Chocolate Flobs in the studio updates
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning the confirmed demos (Absolomb, Chocolate Flobs, ''Blackmachine Demo''), I do hope a bit more is being done with them though.
> 
> In PII, I mostly had the idea the first 2 thirds of those songs were written by Misha (basically the whole demo) and then only whatever came afterwards was more of a collaborative effort.
> Sometimes this made it feel like it were 2 separate songs (to me at least).
> 
> So with the band really wanting to focus on writing together since Juggernaut, I was surprised they are doing 3 songs (at least) from Misha's old demos again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though I'm really stoked on hearing this material.
> And I know I haven't heard a single bit of any of the finished product either, let alone all the other tracks.
> But it just makes me curious to see what we're going to hear I guess
> 
> In any way I'm sure I'm going to love the new record and I'll place my pre-order right away when possible



I definitely can understand your perspective on the old songs, and I think I was actually a bit apprehensive about using those, especially the older ones like Absolomb and Chocolate Flobs. 

The interesting thing about Absolomb was that it was actually sketched out completely with Spencer's vocals a long time ago, but it just kinda fell by the wayside. I just assumed nothing would happen with it, but Spencer came to us when we were writing this album and said he was really inspired by it.

Chocolate Flobs was also another demo where Spencer and the other band members were very excited to turn it into a full song. In both cases I have to say I was very pleasantly surprised with how the songs came out. 

As far as the Blackmachine B6 demo song, I didn't think I would be able to come up with any more for it, but with Jake and Mark's help that song moved quickly, and with it done, it's actually one of my favorite songs on the album. Spencer's vocals are different and really take the song to the next level. Anyways I'm rambling now, just excited for this new album to be out, I'm really happy with the songs (if you couldn't tell!)


----------



## bulb

By the way, tickets and VIP upgrades for the Sonic Unrest tour with Sikth, Chon and Toothgrinder are now live at Periphery | Sonic Unrest Tour 







August 4 Raleigh, NC Lincoln Theatre
August 5 Atlanta, GA Masquerade
August 6 Memphis, TN New Daisy Theater
August 7 Dallas, TX House of Blues
August 8 San Antonio, TX Alamo City Music Hall
August 9 Houston, TX House of Blues
August 11 Phoenix, AZ The Press Room
August 12 San Diego, CA House of Blues
August 13 Los Angeles, CA The Regent
August 14 San Francisco, CA The Fillmore
August 16 Portland, OR Hawthorne Theater
August 17 Seattle, WA The Showbox
August 19 Salt Lake City, UT The Complex
August 20 Denver, CO Summit Music Hall
August 22 Minneapolis, MN Varsity Theater
August 24 Milwaukee, WI Turner Hall Ballroom
August 25 Grand Rapids, MI Intersection
August 26 Detroit, MI St. Andrew&#8217;s Hall
August 27 Pittsburgh, PA Mr. Small&#8217;s Theatre
August 28 Philadelphia, PA Theatre of the Living Arts
August 30 Boston, MA Paradise
August 31 New York, NY Irving Plaza
September 1 Baltimore, MD Baltimore Sound Stage


----------



## philkilla

Dayviewer said:


> Already more than satisfied on this front having heard Chocolate Flobs in the studio updates
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning the confirmed demos (Absolomb, Chocolate Flobs, ''Blackmachine Demo''), I do hope a bit more is being done with them though.
> 
> In PII, I mostly had the idea the first 2 thirds of those songs were written by Misha (basically the whole demo) and then only whatever came afterwards was more of a collaborative effort.
> Sometimes this made it feel like it were 2 separate songs (to me at least).
> 
> So with the band really wanting to focus on writing together since Juggernaut, I was surprised they are doing 3 songs (at least) from Misha's old demos again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though I'm really stoked on hearing this material.
> And I know I haven't heard a single bit of any of the finished product either, let alone all the other tracks.
> But it just makes me curious to see what we're going to hear I guess
> 
> In any way I'm sure I'm going to love the new record and I'll place my pre-order right away when possible



I kinda like how most of the songs are formed from old demos. Like most people here that's drew us into the sound in the first place.

I think I remember reading somewhere a long time ago dimebag used to use really really old demos he had from his 4-track days and whip them into songs....I mean hell it must be working.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm guessing "the bad thing" was basically just a riff/demo/instructional section that became a monster of a song with what I can only imagine was a good amount of mRak jumping around rhythms for the solo.


----------



## Joose

8/5 cannot come quick enough.

I haven't been this stoked for a show since I was a teenager. When I saw "Periphery and Sikth" and "US tour", I immediately said that I don't care how far I have to travel, I will not miss this opportunity.


----------



## Vision

Misha - First off, I am stoked that you continue to do sevenstring.org credit in making incredibly kick ass music. You guys are by far the best band on the planet. 

Second - You are touring with Sikth? Holy hell, that's awesome!! Consider adding some dates to Washington asap so I can see you guys!

Cheers bro. Keep making music and I will keep throwing money at you.

Edit: 23 tour dates in one month? Slow down baby... lets take this nice and easy


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I love how people are judging this album before even hearing anything.

Personally excited to see what's in store, myself.


----------



## rifft

Can't wait to hear PTSD! Hopefully I'lll get to catch them on tour this time around. Bummed that Nolly isn't touring, but makes sense and I'm glad he's still part of the band.


----------



## coreysMonster

bulb said:


> I mean the main reason we put an album out now was because we wanted to. Judging by how fast and easily it came together, I'd say it was definitely the correct move for us.


Sorry, I hope you don't think I was saying you're just doing it for the money or anything. I don't for one second think you guys would release an album just because you thought you HAD to.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Here come the PTSD memes again..


----------



## Quaker763

bulb said:


> ...especially the older ones like Absolomb and Chocolate Flobs.



Don't forget The Fast Ones, that's the oldest of them all!


----------



## Ralyks

Is there a tracklist somewhere?


----------



## cslushy

Misha is their going to be a second leg to the NA tour? (pls)


----------



## gfactor

Can't wait to see this tour in Atlanta!


----------



## mikernaut

I'd love to hear The Fast Ones appear , one of my fav. old tracks. It just really gives me an emotional/musical high.


----------



## crg123

bulb said:


> Haha there's just no winning with some people, I guess it's just the name of the game.



Well if it means anything I'm super excited. I bought my tickets right at 10 am on friday when they went on sale! I love you guys, Chon is awesome, I can not BELIEVE I'll finally be able to Sikth, and I have some friends of a friend in Toothgrinder. Should be a great time.

The prospect of a new album is exciting as well. Chocolate Flobs was one of the first "bulb" songs I tried to learn back in the day. It's great to see how far you and your bandmates have come.


----------



## Opion

If Tiger, Absolomb, and Breeze make it into the new record, I'll be happy! But if they don't I will still be happy


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

mikernaut said:


> I'd love to hear The Fast Ones appear , one of my fav. old tracks. It just really gives me an emotional/musical high.



I knowww, especially with Jake doing the vocals, it was so good. Any of the Jake demos were awesome, really. Guess I just liked his style. 

Just going to mention Breeze again, too.
Seriously that needs to be a thing.


----------



## Mattykoda

Misha doing some epic piano demos


----------



## wannabguitarist

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I knowww, especially with Jake doing the vocals, it was so good. Any of the Jake demos were awesome, really. Guess I just liked his style.
> 
> Just going to mention Breeze again, too.
> Seriously that needs to be a thing.



Never going to happen (and that's a good thing), but Next Please is such a fantastic song


----------



## QuantumCybin

Mattykoda said:


> Misha doing some epic piano demos




I like it, although someone on youtube left the comment "introducing....the iPhone 7" and now i could totally see it used in one of apple's unveiling videos lol


----------



## Xaios

QuantumCybin said:


> I like it, although someone on youtube left the comment "introducing....the iPhone 7" and now i could totally see it used in one of apple's unveiling videos lol



He's on the right track, but I'd say it's more "Introducing the new 2017 Cadillac lineup."


----------



## bulb

Xaios said:


> He's on the right track, but I'd say it's more "Introducing the new 2017 Cadillac lineup."



"What if a car, could be more than just a car? What if it knew what you wanted, and when you wanted it. etcetc"


----------



## Insomnia

QuantumCybin said:


> I like it, although someone on youtube left the comment "introducing....the iPhone 7" and now i could totally see it used in one of apple's unveiling videos lol



I genuinely read the commentary of CollegeHumor's Macbook Charger video on top of the track after you said that  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyTA33HQZLA


----------



## hypotc

New Periphery III snippets!

https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand/videos/10154253042923217/


----------



## AuroraTide

Bring on the pre-order!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That video is such a tease it's literally not even fair.


----------



## bulb

AuroraTide said:


> Bring on the pre-order!



Soon! Just getting everything prepped!


----------



## Asrial

Okay, I really really like what I hear in those teasers, and can't wait for the thing to come out, but...

Is that last segment orchestral Jetpacks?! Because dat progression is pretty recognizable.


----------



## mikernaut

very excited!, Any chance for Tab books in the future?


----------



## bulb

mikernaut said:


> very excited!, Any chance for Tab books in the future?



We are working on PIII books now!


----------



## MattThePenguin

bulb said:


> We are working on PIII books now!



Is there a place to purchase ACCURATE tab books from your other albums? I noticed that you can't download tabs for your songs (totally understandable) but I can't for the life of me find any official PII tabs. 

I simply don't have time to try and figure these out by ear, I work full time and write for 2 other progressive bands, but there's something about your songs that makes me want to pick up and play for hours so I try and fit it all in 

If they don't exist then that's cool, I'll figure it out some way!


----------



## bulb

MattThePenguin said:


> Is there a place to purchase ACCURATE tab books from your other albums? I noticed that you can't download tabs for your songs (totally understandable) but I can't for the life of me find any official PII tabs.
> 
> I simply don't have time to try and figure these out by ear, I work full time and write for 2 other progressive bands, but there's something about your songs that makes me want to pick up and play for hours so I try and fit it all in
> 
> If they don't exist then that's cool, I'll figure it out some way!



We are working on PII and PI tabs with Sheet Happens, but we just have so much on our plate at the moment it's hard to get everything done, but we will do those eventually!


----------



## bulb

Asrial said:


> Okay, I really really like what I hear in those teasers, and can't wait for the thing to come out, but...
> 
> Is that last segment orchestral Jetpacks?! Because dat progression is pretty recognizable.




You know it's funny, I had no idea what you were talking about, but listening back I totally get it, sounds like a reharmonized orchestral version of jetpacks, but that is mainly because it starts kinda in the middle of that actual section. When you hear the final thing, you will understand why I was so confused haha!


----------



## MattThePenguin

bulb said:


> We are working on PII and PI tabs with Sheet Happens, but we just have so much on our plate at the moment it's hard to get everything done, but we will do those eventually!



That's awesome! Thank you for the response, Sheet Happens is the bomb! I know they take a lot of time.. trust me I know haha

See you guys in August here in the ATL =)


----------



## QuantumCybin

Totally want to come see you guys in Atlanta, but I don't think I can take the day off work  it'd be my third time seeing you guys and my second time seeing CHON. Can't wait for the new record though!


----------



## Joose

ATL will be the one I attend. So worth a 6 hour drive from FL. Periphery AND Sikth? Hnnnnng!!


----------



## T40

I'll be at ATL too!


----------



## QuantumCybin

God damn it  hahaha


----------



## philkilla

MattThePenguin said:


> That's awesome! Thank you for the response, Sheet Happens is the bomb! I know they take a lot of time.. trust me I know haha
> 
> See you guys in August here in the ATL =)



I purchased the Omega tablature from them and it's fantastic.


----------



## Malkav

Periphery have been announced as headliners for a festival down here in South Africa in September


----------



## Spicypickles

LOL @ Sirius/XM radio for releasing the single a day early.


What bugs me the most is all the mouth breathers on Facebook DEMANDING that they release the song now, just because it came out on radio.


It's just ONE DAY PEOPLE. You'll make it, I promise.


----------



## T40

Holy balls that wasnt what i was expecting. So heavy. Pulled a muscle. Going to doc now, suing periphery for not enough warning. Dont lift the track with your back.

Good ....


----------



## Ataraxia2320

It's funny because I read a comment on youtube saying something along the lines of "I remember when Periphery used to be heavy". 

.... me I didnt expect them to go full on heavies for the first song.


----------



## philkilla

.... is bananas


----------



## Asrial

Whoa, nelly Nolly!

That is a crazy song for sure!


----------



## jwade

So is there an option for people without a Siriusxm account? Everything on YouTube is either pulled or a rick roll.


----------



## Draceius

jwade said:


> So is there an option for people without a Siriusxm account? Everything on YouTube is either pulled or a rick roll.



I believe it's supposed to be properly released today, and the Siriusxm release was a day early hype thing.


----------



## p0ke

As someone on Facebook pointed out, the song is available on Spotify now. It sure is heavy, but I don't know, I didn't get hooked on it straight away.


----------



## Zalbu

Absolomb!?


----------



## T40

Producer pack? Wut? Christmas has come early this year. But i really want that final fantasy style shirt too :-(


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Here is a song by the band Periphery that plays music on their musical instruments.


----------



## Spicypickles

I dig!


....ing heavy stuff. Was that a Mraktacular solo?


----------



## JD27

That was killer, there was an extra dose of heavy in that. I think I'm going to need to take the day off on July 22, so much good stuff being released... Periphery, Revocation, Black Crown Initiate, and Dream The Electric Sleep. I can't be bothered by work on that day.


----------



## vividox

The audio file I am currently piping into my ear holes is a gravitational well of space-time-distorting forces accurately described as "balls heavy".


----------



## mikah912

Not my cup of tea, if I'm being honest.

Too much one-note (pretty much all in A except for the solo section, right?) chugging. Still looking forward to the record, though...


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Wow, from the get go, I was surprised at how unrelenting the track was, I really dig it. Super excited for the record now. The price is most certainly right


----------



## Draceius

mikah912 said:


> Not my cup of tea, if I'm being honest.
> 
> Too much one-note (pretty much all in A except for the solo section, right?) chugging. Still looking forward to the record, though...



Opinions aside since I'm not ever going to refute an opinion, I actually went through the song and listened to it again just to see how chug heavy it is after reading this, aside from the first minute there's only one other part in the song that is mainly open note chugs and it's just a repeated riff from the beginning.


----------



## jwade

Music: 7/10
Lyrics: 2/10

The bass, as always, sounds incredible.


----------



## bulb

Spicypickles said:


> I dig!
> 
> 
> ....ing heavy stuff. Was that a Mraktacular solo?



it was indeed!

by the way guys, thanks for the kind words, and we have preorders up on iTunes and SUMERIAN MERCH with vinyl packages (which I took some care with now that I'm all vinyl obsessed haha) and a producer pack as well!

Enjoy!


----------



## Spicypickles

You can really hear his style.


Preordered by the way. I've got all kinds of .... coming


----------



## Cheap

Question about producer pack: will it be available after the album is officially released or is it pre-order only?


----------



## mikah912

Draceius said:


> Opinions aside since I'm not ever going to refute an opinion, I actually went through the song and listened to it again just to see how chug heavy it is after reading this, aside from the first minute there's only one other part in the song that is mainly open note chugs and it's just a repeated riff from the beginning.



Not really going to break it down too much, as I seem to have a minority opinion and Misha's rightfully celebrating the release and positive feedback here.

I just find it to be one of their less interesting tracks. I think "Hell Below" is a good example of them going "full heavy" and "simplified", yet keeping it varied and interesting with more distinct keys and progressions/parts. Spencer did a lot more interesting vocal stuff there too.


----------



## Joose

Siiiiiiick first single!


----------



## brutalwizard

Okay bear with me on this complete nonsense tinfoil hat post. And it might in some way seem offensive because it talks about money and is all speculative, but it's totally not meant to be. Been reading to many GOT theories and have too much free time right now lol.

So my overall idea is that Periphery is fully aware that the current generation of prog has 1-2 more years tops of any sort financial stability left in it. Things I have noticed that point to this.

1. Pumping out an album in little over a year. 
Obviously A tremendous feat of dedication, that im sure will be a great product. But why are they only doing less then a year of tour support for their double album That topped at 15/16th spot on the billboard top 200? I surmise it's not only their amazing work ethic, but a cash injection. It makes alot of sense to pump out as much material as possible while still relevant also. Haunted shores viscera being released within this time seems to add to this theory.

2. The producer pack.
For years, those who dislike the vocals have asked for instrumental periphery2 and juggernaut. Many times the answer is summed up as (paraphrased) "we have a vocalist for a reason, it completes our product, and a vocal free version is a diminished copy and a slap in the face to the hard work of spencer." So why is it now that the tools to create a vocal free version, Is handed to us? $$$$$ probably. Also get prepped for all the new periphery tone match stuff generated from this soon to be available content. 
Obviously its an awesome move and definitely the preoder i am going to snag up. Not for an instrumental version. But because the prospect of hearing the mix get built in my own daw and getting a look into nolly's mind outside his creative live class seems amazing.

3. Commercialiphery seems to have slowed down. 
Outside of matts shirts, and the coffee from the recording the album vids anybody see them really endorsing anything new lately? Can't say if they made money or not from alot of that kinda stuff, but is there a correlation between that and pumping out albums/touring like machines? 

4. The price was wrong
Ok this one is tinhat level 500. But look at the lyrics. 

"Kill me quick,Im feeling surrounded, Im feeling the slap of 1000 .... brains, behold my dark intentions rising from below. Tell me any way I can relate now, Before the generation dies. Time keeps moving faster and faster And i can't take the full step Killing the generation.

To me this says, Im basically over this style of music but i helped pioneer it, my income is dependent on it and i'm stuck. It's keeps getting saturated, and a full sound reboot is his dark intentions. periphery's gotta fall apart to move on. 

"Now is the time we separate our realities, Stopping the heart that beats inside the meddling. Correcting moments lost by living in the HERE AND NOW, Your on the ....ing block."
I interperet this section as though it seems their internal band issues are having it's toll. but everything gets brushed aside to live in the present as comfortably as possible. Seems like an anthem of this all coming to an end. An end of djont? An end of periphery?

"Pouring sludge into the mouth they feed, They feed and i can stand the stench of it."
More of I can't stand all these derivative boring acts/genre. Or maybe I can't stand the own music im creating?


Idk guys, Im problz get a bunch of sass, and even more laughs but uhh have fun with my boredom turned into words.
P.s I dont think peripherchugz makes a whole lot of money, But enough right now for it to be viable to continue.


----------



## vividox

Stopped reading after reading the first paragraph and the bullet points.

1) Artists can put out music at any rate they want without agenda.
2) Djent is not a "money" music industry. I seriously doubt anyone involved in the genre is trying to milk it for what it's worth before it dies. More likely they are playing it because they want to.
3) 
4) And JFC, even if they are chasing money, who the .... cares? Don't you chase money in your own job? Aren't you always doing as much as you can at work so come review time they give you the biggest pay bump possible? How is that any different? We all gotta pay bills, and we could all use more money. Why the .... are you so concerned with how Periphery earns theirs?


----------



## Spicypickles

Huh, how about that. 

Matt had one of those live things on Facebook answering questions and he answered one of mine. Pretty cool!


----------



## brutalwizard

vividox said:


> Stopped reading after reading the first paragraph and the bullet points.
> 
> 1) Artists can put out music at any rate they want to without agenda.
> 2) Djent is not a "money" music industry. I seriously doubt anyone involved in the genre is trying to milk it for what it's worth before it dies. More likely they are playing it because they want to.
> 3)



LOL your are probably as correct as I am bored.



vividox said:


> And JFC, even if they are chasing money, who the .... cares? Don't you chase money in your own job? Aren't you always doing as much as you can at work so come review time they give you the biggest pay bump possible? How is that any different? We all gotta pay bills, and we could all use more money. Why the .... are you so concerned with how Periphery earns theirs?



EDIT For Your edit. 
Cause boredom lolol


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

brutalwizard said:


> Okay bear with me on this complete nonsense tinfoil hat post. And it might in some way seem offensive because it talks about money and is all speculative, but it's totally not meant to be. Been reading to many GOT theories and have too much free time right now lol.
> 
> So my overall idea is that Periphery is fully aware that the current generation of prog has 1-2 more years tops of any sort financial stability left in it. Things I have noticed that point to this.
> 
> 1. Pumping out an album in little over a year.
> Obviously A tremendous feat of dedication, that im sure will be a great product. But why are they only doing less then a year of tour support for their double album That topped at 15/16th spot on the billboard top 200? I surmise it's not only their amazing work ethic, but a cash injection. It makes alot of sense to pump out as much material as possible while still relevant also. Haunted shores viscera being released within this time seems to add to this theory.
> 
> 2. The producer pack.
> For years, those who dislike the vocals have asked for instrumental periphery2 and juggernaut. Many times the answer is summed up as (paraphrased) "we have a vocalist for a reason, it completes our product, and a vocal free version is a diminished copy and a slap in the face to the hard work of spencer." So why is it now that the tools to create a vocal free version, Is handed to us? $$$$$ probably. Also get prepped for all the new periphery tone match stuff generated from this soon to be available content.
> Obviously its an awesome move and definitely the preoder i am going to snag up. Not for an instrumental version. But because the prospect of hearing the mix get built in my own daw and getting a look into nolly's mind outside his creative live class seems amazing.
> 
> 3. Commercialiphery seems to have slowed down.
> Outside of matts shirts, and the coffee from the recording the album vids anybody see them really endorsing anything new lately? Can't say if they made money or not from alot of that kinda stuff, but is there a correlation between that and pumping out albums/touring like machines?
> 
> 4. The price was wrong
> Ok this one is tinhat level 500. But look at the lyrics.
> 
> "Kill me quick,Im feeling surrounded, Im feeling the slap of 1000 .... brains, behold my dark intentions rising from below. Tell me any way I can relate now, Before the generation dies. Time keeps moving faster and faster And i can't take the full step Killing the generation.
> 
> To me this says, Im basically over this style of music but i helped pioneer it, my income is dependent on it and i'm stuck. It's keeps getting saturated, and a full sound reboot is his dark intentions. periphery's gotta fall apart to move on.
> 
> "Now is the time we separate our realities, Stopping the heart that beats inside the meddling. Correcting moments lost by living in the HERE AND NOW, Your on the ....ing block."
> I interperet this section as though it seems their internal band issues are having it's toll. but everything gets brushed aside to live in the percent as comfortably as possible. Seems like an anthem of this all coming to an end. An end of djont? An end of periphery?
> 
> "Pouring sludge into the mouth they feed, They feed and i can stand the stench of it."
> More of I can stand all these derivative boring acts/genre. Or maybe I can stand the own music im creating?
> 
> 
> Idk guys, Im problz get a bunch of sass, and even more laughs but uhh have fun with my boredom turned into words.



Wow, I would love some of whatever you're smoking


----------



## jeremyb

FFS who doesn't want more awesome music from a talented bunch of great dudes, god some people over think this stuff....


----------



## brutalwizard

jeremyb said:


> FFS who doesn't want more awesome music from a talented bunch of great dudes, god some people over think this stuff....



I do, lol Ive actually driven 800 miles on 2 diff occasions to see periphery. And going to the seattle date this year from boise. Asuh dude.
(Plus saw every single periphery date when they still even came to idaho.




RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Wow, I would love some of whatever you're smoking


I not even gonna get started on the periphery is a giant commercial propagated by the Financial Secretary of the Ministry of Finance and Economic Development in Mauritius and john petrucci theory.

But honestly I don't even believe any of the nonsense I write, to get people to check this thread and listen to new music.


----------



## xCaptainx

novel above can be summarized with the following... 

"Full time touring band writes new album and starts a new tour circuit in support" 

Honestly, trying to get an X-Files style mystery to what is a fairly standard album life cycle


----------



## bulb

Cheap said:


> Question about producer pack: will it be available after the album is officially released or is it pre-order only?



Preorder only!


----------



## AuroraTide

Any chance of a Australian based vinyl pre-order? (24hundred maybe?) With shipping it's around $70 AUD for the vinyl


----------



## spectrrrrrre

The stems in the producer pack are unmixed tracks, correct?


----------



## lewstherin006

spectrrrrrre said:


> The stems in the producer pack are unmixed tracks, correct?



yes they are. Its just raw stems of everything that they recorded.


----------



## Masoo2

When they say stems, do they mean actual stems (ie: All of the drums in one file, all rhythm guitars in one file) or multitracks?

And where did you hear they are unmixed? I'm interested in the stems, but more so if they are unmixed (or both mixed/unmixed)


----------



## lewstherin006

Masoo2 said:


> When they say stems, do they mean actual stems (ie: All of the drums in one file, all rhythm guitars in one file) or multitracks?
> 
> And where did you hear they are unmixed? I'm interested in the stems, but more so if they are unmixed (or both mixed/unmixed)



Normally when you get stems like this, its every single track for every single thing they recorded, raw and umixed. Its basically set up so where you can drop it in your daw and start mixing it.


----------



## spectrrrrrre

Masoo2 said:


> When they say stems, do they mean actual stems (ie: All of the drums in one file, all rhythm guitars in one file) or multitracks?
> 
> And where did you hear they are unmixed? I'm interested in the stems, but more so if they are unmixed (or both mixed/unmixed)



I'm operating under that assumption based on when I recorded a demo, an acquaintence asked for the stems so he could try mixing it. So I assumed it was all the raw tracks from the daw with no mixing/FX.

I need more practice mixing so unmixed tracks would be nice to experiment with and to also hear how things sound before mixing/eq/fx


----------



## Masoo2

spectrrrrrre said:


> I'm operating under that assumption based on when I recorded a demo, an acquaintence asked for the stems so he could try mixing it. So I assumed it was all the raw tracks from the daw with no mixing/FX.
> 
> I need more practice mixing so unmixed tracks would be nice to experiment with and to also hear how things sound before mixing/eq/fx





lewstherin006 said:


> Normally when you get stems like this, its every single track for every single thing they recorded, raw and umixed. Its basically set up so where you can drop it in your daw and start mixing it.



That's what I was thinking too, but they way it is advertised is making me think it is stems similar to those that Native Instruments is promoting https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/stems/

IE: All drums in a single wav file, all rhythm guitars in a single wav file, etc...

idk, I'll just wait for the man himself to answer haha.


----------



## Dantas

Love the relentless style of their new song. It shows the best in what they do, with some added berserkness (and I was waiting for a more 'Heavy Heart' first single haha). I think the sound treads between the more polished style of Periphery II, with some bit of dirty and more low end from Juggernaut.

I believe the other melodic and experimental stuff will be good as always in the new album.


----------



## Tr3vor

Sounds pretty awesome!

although I'm not 100% down with the extremely choppy style guitar playing at the very beginning, sounds like born of osiris or something. Those lyrics though, hopefully the rest of the album won't be as annoying.


----------



## lewstherin006

Masoo2 said:


> That's what I was thinking too, but they way it is advertised is making me think it is stems similar to those that Native Instruments is promoting https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/stems/
> 
> IE: All drums in a single wav file, all rhythm guitars in a single wav file, etc...
> 
> idk, I'll just wait for the man himself to answer haha.



You are right. Nolly just corrected me in ATP on facebook. Its the printed final mix stems, so they arent raw.


----------



## MattThePenguin

I'm excited to hear a Periphery with more dynamic range =) I've always felt that the clean guitars were too loud. Periphery II sounded the best with songs like Erised, where the music took a break for a bit and there was a sense of calm silence. I'm going to get the producers edition to try and make this happen for myself, but I'll keep the original for sure just in case I .... up and realize that I have no clue what I am doing.

I think Periphery II will always be my favorite album from the boys for sure. There's something about the triumphant feel of the album. I liked Spencer's voice the best on that album as well. There are some songs on Juggernaut where I feel like his voice is a bit distracting with the pop influence. It's just a style I can't wrap my head around, but I couldn't imagine if he weren't in Periphery because his skills are outstanding and he is a master of his craft. 

The pacing on the album is outstanding as well, and there are so many choruses and melodies that get stuck in my head. Whenever I introduce someone to Periphery, no matter what genre they come from, there's a song on Periphery II that I can show them. It was the first album I heard from them, so I guess I have some sort of attachment to it.


About the new song, it's got to grow on me. None of the riffs really popped out for me, it just sounded like utter chaos. Misha seems to like the album a .... ton, and he's written some amazing riffs, so I'm confident that the album will be filled with them. =D


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Just ordered the producer pack. Really surprised the price was so low for it.
I can't mix to save my own hide so hopefully this will be a great excuse to play with my DAW for a few weeks 

Single was great, and I couldn't help but picture Adam Sandler in Happy Gilmore the whole time. Which really improved the experience  
For real though, sounds a lot more like a return to the form of PII, which I personally am super happy for, because Thuggernaut didn't really tickle my pickle as much (Don't get me wrong, it was a great album, but I loooooovvvved PII).

Good luck with the release, Misha!


----------



## patdavidmusic

Hey Misha digging the new track!
Could you please go over your iMac specs?
-Thinking of upgrading-

See you on tour mate,
Pat


----------



## Ralyks

Tl;dr - not my favorite Periphery track, but still solid and definitely AGGRESSIVE.


----------



## Xaios

Lyrics came across as angsty, and it certainly doesn't help that I do and will always loathe lyric videos. But damn, that solo was TASTY.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

The track has grown on me a bit, though I feel in the context of the whole album, I'll probably like it a lot more; seeing it as just a piece of the album, and not a reflection of the album as a whole.


----------



## bloc

What in God's name is "Beauty, disgusting, blood" supposed to mean lol


----------



## toiletstand

booty* disgusting blood


----------



## Mattykoda

I searched to make sure this hasn't been posted but nolly has released his own drum software that is kontakt compatible and TCI's. Damn good on him!




Site and sounds
GetGood Drums
Sounds


----------



## Random3

I may have to buy those samples next payday. Their drum sounds are unreal.

Also thought I'd share this, it's a drum transcription of Buttersnips that I did by ear and using a video Matt put on Youtube back in 2010. It took me a good few hours and I am quite proud of it. Yes, all the ghost notes are there and yes they did my head in.

http://youtu.be/jDPtX14G2ww

Enjoy, peripherals.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Random3 said:


> Also thought I'd share this, it's a drum transcription of Buttersnips that I did by ear and using a video Matt put on Youtube back in 2010. It took me a good few hours and I am quite proud of it. Yes, all the ghost notes are there and yes they did my head in.



I'm not entirely convinced by the intro fill. Great work otherwise. Transcribing the drums is alway the most time consuming part of a tab for me.


----------



## Random3

Seybsnilksz said:


> I'm not entirely convinced by the intro fill. Great work otherwise. Transcribing the drums is alway the most time consuming part of a tab for me.



When I get home I will link the video that I used as reference because it is fairly different to the original track. In the video Matt does a fair amount of improvising and I copied each hit as played in that video.

Glad you liked it though!


----------



## cslushy

Flatline is ....ing amazing! way better than The Price is Wrong.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Where did you hear flatline? I'm guessing a leak of some sort? Hopefully they'll post it soon. Obviously leaks will happen but it looks like they stay on top of them pretty hard, luckily.


----------



## bulb

Here is Flatline for you guys, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Lianoroto

That is... Quite the solid song! Me likey!

Impressed with the released music so far. Not ground breaking, but a nice evolution on what PII was. Doesn't hurt that the production this time around suits my ears so well!

I demand another Erised to be released as the third single tho!


----------



## Arkeion

Love the new track. Guitars are heavy as fuark on both these releases. Spencer killed it, like always. I do miss the intros/outros though.


----------



## Spicypickles

Highly dig! 


Love the melodies


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm liking "Flatline" a lot as well. I love the production I am hearing so far, everything sounds huge and in-your-face...I am thinking this is gonna be a great album to jam out on a good set of headphones. I can't wait to give it a shot!


----------



## Kwirk

Figured this was appropriate in this thread. My friend and I covered Icarus Lives! in a major key. Check it out!




Also thanks for watching, Misha! Haha.


----------



## mightypudge

Kwirk said:


> Figured this was appropriate in this thread. My friend and I covered Icarus Lives! in a major key. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks for watching, Misha! Haha.




That is bizarre and also extremely cool. Well done. 

Also you are from my favorite place on Earth. I will be moving to MN soon I hope.


----------



## bloc

Waaaay better than the previous song. Hell, I like it even more than anything off Beta and Gamma as well


----------



## Nlelith

I also like it much more than the first one. Solid song.


----------



## Asrial

Flatline comes across more akin to PII than Juggernaut, which I actually find to be a downgrade. First minute and a half is really good, but then it just meanders off into semi-focused heavies. Especially the first and following segment has some really memorable, and honestly stupid heavy stuff with Sponce just killing it, both on the pop side as well as those growls. The outro segment is great as well, and plays nicely on the concept the really elongated break established, which goes on for a bit too long. A lot of the middle part just feels sort of auto pilot'y, and while great directly when listening to it, a lot of it also suffers from the PII-syndrome, where no part actually stands out as directly memorable, but relies on album and song context. 
"Froggin' Bullfish" was a super cool song, but I would have zero idea of how it actually went if it wasn't because I just could hit it up on my iPhone. This is kind of weird, coming from Juggernaut, where most of the songs sans a select few are so distinct and recognizable, but still references eachother. "The Price is Wrong" is a better track, but I'll reserve my full opinion once the album drops.

TLDR; Strong start, unfocused heavies, weaves into a nice but stretched too long interlude, and finishes off nicely. 6.5/10


----------



## QuantumCybin

Hm, I loved PII. It might be my favorite album of theirs. But that's just like, my opinion man. I've dug both songs so far.


----------



## Supernaut

I dig it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Asrial said:


> "Froggin' Bullfish" was a super cool song, but I would have zero idea of how it actually went if it wasn't because I just could hit it up on my iPhone. This is kind of weird, coming from Juggernaut, where most of the songs sans a select few are so distinct and recognizable, but still references eachother. "The Price is Wrong" is a better track, but I'll reserve my full opinion once the album drops.
> 
> TLDR; Strong start, unfocused heavies, weaves into a nice but stretched too long interlude, and finishes off nicely. 6.5/10



Froggin Bullfish is honestly one of the most memorable tracks for me on PII, I like all their albums. So I'd be hard pressed to call Juggernaut worse, but I prefer the format of a P# album simply because of the variety and how every song has it's own styling.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

All three of the tracks from P3 have been great so far. 

Marigold is my favorite of the 3 I think.


----------



## MattThePenguin

New song is great, and The Price is Wrong is growing on me a lot.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Even after just a few listens, I dig Flatline a WHOLE lot more. Love songs that progress. Has me even more excited than I already was for the album.


----------



## Stijnson

Really enjoying Flatline! Love the riff that "was kicking your ass" Misha, been waiting to hear that riff in a song!


----------



## oc616

I really "poo-pooed" The Price Is Wrong when I first heard it, but it's become somewhat of a favorite. And it's mostly thanks to how Spencer handles the chorus at this bit:

"Tell me any way I can relate now
Before the generation dies"

Something about his approach there just...CLICKS! I don't know how else to describe it. Flatline, again, hasn't impressed me on first listen (although it fared better than "Price's" first listen). Maybe the album will be a collection of growers for me.


----------



## Kwirk

mightypudge said:


> That is bizarre and also extremely cool. Well done.
> 
> Also you are from my favorite place on Earth. I will be moving to MN soon I hope.



Thanks man! Minnesota is alright. I think I've been here way too long. Haha


----------



## TheFightingCPA

Got tickets to go see their show in L.A., pretty stoked. I've heard The Price is Wrong and Flatline, didn't really like either of them but I'm sure they'll grow on me. My favorite work of theirs is Omega. I love that album.


----------



## Wildebeest

Just like Juggernaut, I didn't get it till 3 or 4 listens, and now I'm in love. I'm excited for the new album, I still listen to Juggernaut pretty often. The songwriting just gets better and better.


----------



## bulb

Did a little demo for NI's new Woodwind Ensemble


----------



## Spicypickles

I like the demo! Sounded cool


----------



## Arkeion

WG did an online clinic with Mrak, if you guys are interested. Should be up on the YouTubes before long.


----------



## Joose

"Marigold" just popped up on Apple Music.

Oh, Periphery, you absolutely nailed this one. It's beautiful.


----------



## QuantumCybin

^^ Agreed. The last two minutes  missed those kind of atmospheric intro/outros that were scattered throughout P1 and 2. This is going to be a pretty interesting album.


----------



## chinnybob

Marigold is by far my favourite of the new tracks so far. The others are good but took a few listens to get into, this one grabbed me straight away.

Also the production on these is much more polished, I didn't think the production on PII was all that good tbh.

EDIT: I've totally got this wrong and started a whole thing... I meant Juggernaut, it was Juggernaut that I didn't like the production on, PII was actually amazingly produced. My Bad.


----------



## QuantumCybin

If I recall correctly, and I might be wrong, I think Misha has said looking back he wasn't too thrilled with the production on P2, particularly the drums. I think they were still pretty heavy in terms of sample replacement.


----------



## Random3

I'm surprised if that's the case. I mean yeah the production on Juggernaut is easily the best, but PII is significantly better than PI as far as production goes. I haven't listened to any of the new stuff though so I can't compare.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

QuantumCybin said:


> If I recall correctly, and I might be wrong, I think Misha has said looking back he wasn't too thrilled with the production on P2, particularly the drums. I think they were still pretty heavy in terms of sample replacement.



This still floors me.
PII is my holy grail for what proper production should sound like. Not to take away from the Thuggernaut albums or PIII (so far), both are definitely quite good, but PII just had this charm to it, idk. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## big_aug

Marigold is really good. Im not a massive periphery fan but I like all their stuff. I was surprised by how much I liked it. I'm much more excited for the new album now.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I've had those 3 tracks on repeat daily the last week. Marigold is my favorite but they all have their charm. 

I haven't been this hyped for a periphery record since before P2.


----------



## vividox

Holy pink plastic Barbie convertibles, listening to Marigold now. This is ....ing fantastic.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Loving Marigold!


----------



## mikah912

Marigold is easily the best of the singles thus far. Makes me look forward to PIII a whole lot more.


----------



## Asrial

Marigold is best single, by a country friggin' mile! Okay, the video is a bit too cheezburgr hurrdurr, but god damn...


----------



## Runner

Music video for Marigold is up:


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy crap, that video was a total cheesefest, but this is already my favorite song, so far.


----------



## Nlelith

This video is so primitive...



I'll show myself out.&#65279;


----------



## StrmRidr

Marigold is insanely good. Can't wait to hear the entire record


----------



## Opion

I may be in the minority here, I really love these unique music videos that Periphery put out - the dudes have a great sense of humor - but I kinda enjoy seeing music videos where the members are playing to the song too! I'm getting flashbacks to the Icarus Lives video, that might have been their only serious video they've ever put out


----------



## mikah912

Didn't they make fairly straightforward videos for "Psychosphere" and "MAKE TOTAL DESTROY"?


----------



## Asrial

^Psychosphere was a live vid; so was The bad thing. Make total destroy was of them playing, yes, but I wouldn't call it straight forward. I'd really really like another vid like MTD actually; it was dope. Just go all out and make a 144 FPS, 4K, ultra wide stylized band video while we're at it.


----------



## Opion

Word, yeah I haven't really kept up much with their last few music videos. I don't really watch music videos much these days at all anymore. Still gotta give them credit though, the one for Marigold is very well done.


----------



## Spicypickles

Screw the haters!


I love the video; it's hilarious. Song is badass. Putting those orchestral cajiggers to work.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I'm not sure if I read this or if I'm imagining it: is Absolomb going to be on the new album? I just listened to it for the first time in years a little bit ago and I could definitely see Spencer ripping out some sick vocals over it


----------



## Arkeion

QuantumCybin said:


> I'm not sure if I read this or if I'm imagining it: is Absolomb going to be on the new album? I just listened to it for the first time in years a little bit ago and I could definitely see Spencer ripping out some sick vocals over it



It is. Track #8.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Arkeion said:


> It is. Track #8.


----------



## zenshin

Regarding Marigold, I'll be honest in that at first I wasn't really feeling it. However as the song progressed I ended up falling in love with it. The chorus really helped seal the deal for me. Rich baroque riffs keep things interesting and Spencer, as always, manages to come up with memorable vocal lines that drive the song home. In other words, typical Periphery.


----------



## bobbybuu

Opion said:


> I may be in the minority here, I really love these unique music videos that Periphery put out - the dudes have a great sense of humor - but I kinda enjoy seeing music videos where the members are playing to the song too! I'm getting flashbacks to the Icarus Lives video, that might have been their only serious video they've ever put out



Your not alone, I miss those types of videos from periphery too. 
Guess as a band they're over doing those. They didn't even have to be present for any of the juggernaut videos or the videos for the new album...but the videos are creative, so I can't complain...well...almost (please, no more lyric videos )


----------



## Arkeion

holy god motormouth is FILTHY


----------



## bloc

The lyrics though


----------



## Shammas

Hey dudes, I uploaded a cover of Marigold earlier, let me know what you think!


----------



## Spicypickles

Those flobs are chocolately.


----------



## crg123

I'M SO HAPPY. My favorite Bulb days riff . I like the addition of the whammy abuse to the riff haha.


----------



## coreysMonster

Motormouth tickles my jiblets.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## squids

isn't that second part an old demo as well? right around 2:24. not too sure of the name tho.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Spicypickles said:


> Those flobs are chocolately.


Hey, you're right~


----------



## Joose

Motormouth is.... sick. Absolutely sick.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Yep. Motormouth is dirty. Judging from what we've heard so far, definitely seems like they're giving us all the heavies this album. I just really want to hear what Spence came up with for Absolomb, and if they've rearranged it at all; I'm sure they have. 

Now if only we could get Not Enough Mana, Unleash The Pwnies, and Fuf. Oh, and Breeze too but when Misha releases his solo record in 2025 we will so never mind


----------



## Joose

They just put up "The Way The News Goes" and I love it. Especially the blast beats. Also, is that title a Rick And Morty reference?


----------



## lewstherin006

I mainly did this because I wanted some practice on writing. I mainly just played what came out when I played over the progression. I find sometimes with contest like this people tend to over do it, adding sweeps and playing super fast just to show they can. I also mimed the entire thing and punched in each note. So it took me like 100 takes to get right.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucaslecompte/priceiswrongsolo-lucas-lecompte[/SC]


----------



## drmosh

Joose said:


> They just put up "The Way The News Goes" and I love it. Especially the blast beats. Also, is that title a Rick And Morty reference?




sounds like that was a fun one to mix


----------



## Spicypickles

Damn this album is varied. Lot's of different .....


There's something for everyone!


----------



## ASoC

Damn, I really liked "The Way the News Goes"

Can't wait for my vinyl/CD preorders to get here!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

This new song seals the album for me.

I don't know what Periphery does for their writing process, but I hope they keep doing things as honestly as they have been doing. I feel like everyone's influence on the albums only grows with time.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Joose said:


> They just put up "The Way The News Goes" and I love it. Especially the blast beats. Also, is that title a Rick And Morty reference?



Wouldn't surprise me, haha. We know at least Misha is into R&M.
But blast beats? In _MY _Periphery? Confirmed, more likely than you'd think. I thought the Hellpern hated those? Super pumped to listen to the two new tracks now. I wasn't super into Juggernaut but so far PIII is looking fantastic, so relieved haha.


----------



## Joose

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, haha. We know at least Misha is into R&M.
> But blast beats? In _MY _Periphery? Confirmed, more likely than you'd think. I thought the Hellpern hated those? Super pumped to listen to the two new tracks now. I wasn't super into Juggernaut but so far PIII is looking fantastic, so relieved haha.



The second half of the second chorus... regular snare hits mixed in with the blasts; that's something new to my ears. 

As far as the albums go, every new Periphery album seems to become my favorite. Debut was the best thing I'd ever heard, until PII... and then Jugg, in my opinion, was a masterpiece. And now it sure is seeming like I'll feel the same way about PIII.


----------



## T40

The whole album is fantastic, most of the now unheard songs are very different and some of my favorites. If I were to describe the album, it's Periphery: the summary of everything they've done over the past years. There's old school bulb, juggernaut weirdness, sounds from clear, sounds from P2. It's got it all. Excellent work


----------



## KingTriton

The singing on this album is next level, absolutely insane and memorable lines. The riffs are some of peripherys absolute best aswell imo, the classic bulb rythm section at the end of the news put a smile on me faece. 10/10


----------



## QuantumCybin

Got to hear the whole album. Amazing. The order of the songs flows incredibly well. And oh my Satan, Absolomb....it's beautiful. The album really is a great mix of old Bulb and new Periphery, bringing together everyone's style.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

That orchestral theme going through the album culminating in Lune is absolutely beautiful.

Best Periphery album in my opinion.


----------



## ZeroWR

Got to actually buy the album yesterday. They did a one off show in Chicago called the Open Air Festival. Awesome lineup. Anyway they sold some copies early and I have listened to it non-stop since I picked it up. Easily my favorite album by the guys. Not quite as difficult to digest as Juggernaut, but still so cohesive and powerful!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Vocals are probably my favorite thing on this release, Spencer killed it. Even more excited now for the Producer pack with the stems.


----------



## AmoryB

I've been doing a great job of keeping away from the released songs until the album releases. Counting the days!


----------



## Cheap

Listening through now.. Spencer is kicking so much ass on it. TONS of diversity! I was worried after the first few singles that it was going to be P3: Even More Periphery, but wow was I wrong. 

I'm sure I'll be spinning this one for awhile!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Listened to the album about ten times now...it's really hard to pick favorites but I think (in no order) it's gotta be Absolomb, Remain Indoors, and Catch Fire. Such a good record though.


----------



## JohnTanner

I cannot wait for my pre order bundle to come. too pumped!


----------



## Joose

Aaaaand here's "Prayer Position"... which is amazing, I might add.


----------



## Arkeion

Apparently I just squeaked by on the physical preorders. Not even 10 minutes after I ordered the wall flag bundle, they took em all down.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I haven't been this satisfied with an album in....ever?

Seriously, it exceeded every expectation I had. There are so many memorable moments, it's unbelievable


----------



## ASoC

Some people have theirs already? 

Uuuugggghhhhhh that just makes the wait for my preorder worse


----------



## Arkeion

People were getting physicals as early as Saturday, not counting the physicals the band sold Friday at Open Air.


----------



## ASoC

That's a surprise, I'm usually among the first to get the Sumerian preorder stuff (the stuff that goes through Killer Merch, anyway) because I'm in LA.

Hopefully it gets here today, I need something to distract me from waiting for the Thank You Scientist album


----------



## Glosni

insaneshawnlane said:


> I haven't been this satisfied with an album in....ever?
> 
> Seriously, it exceeded every expectation I had. There are so many memorable moments, it's unbelievable



This x 1000.

"Lune" is just gorgeous, "Catch Fire" is catchy as hell, "The way the news go", "Absolomb", "Marigold"... haven't found a weak moment on this album yet.


----------



## oc616

Loving "Motormouth" and "Prayer Position", haven't had a chance to hear the whole record yet. Not a huge Chon-clean tech-type fan, so "The Way the News Goes" doesn't do much for me.

So far though there's a LOT of standout tracks from what they've released so far.


----------



## Arkeion

One of the songs I was super pumped to hear was Prayer Position. It didn't disappoint. 

I bought the wall flag for the sole reason of getting it signed to hang in my jam room.. And the VIP package is sold out in Memphis


----------



## bloc

Album is surprisingly good. I was really excited to hear Absolomb, and while I think the vocals go over it really well, I still prefer the original instrumental.

Overall, this is miles ahead of Beta and Gamma imo.


----------



## Jonathan20022

My favorite song so far, I really love the entire album.


----------



## Spicypickles

I cannot wait to get this album. This is the first pre-order I've done in a long time.


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, I just wanted to thank you all for the kind words and the support in this tough industry!

PIII is my personal favorite release of ours, so I am so happy to see people enjoying it as well, can't wait for it to be officially out! On this upcoming headliner we will be playing a bunch of new stuff!


----------



## JEngelking

Oh man, I've always loved that riff, so nice to finally hear it in a full song context. The hype for this album is too real.


----------



## getowned7474

The riff from Misha's blackmachine b6 test (which became Remain Indoors) has been one of the best riffs I've ever heard. It's awesome to hear it in context of a song that is even 10x better. That riff is so simple yet beautiful.


----------



## bloodfiredoom

I couldn't get into any of their stuff, but I always check them out.

I was pleasently surprised with this album. I really like it. The songwriting seems much more mature than previous albums. A lot of conviction in the vocals, just a lot of emotion that I couldn't sense on previous records.


----------



## chinnybob

The first riff from Remain Indoors is my all time favourite "Bulb" riff so I can't help but love the song purely for that. 

Reserving judgement until I hear the full album but I will say that Spencer seems to be somewhat unshackled on this one. I'd be curious as to whether he feels like he has a bit more freedom on this record. Either way, thumbs up from me


----------



## bsshiver

I'm definitely digging it so far! P1 has been my all-time favorite album of theirs, though I have liked them all. This one stands a good chance of becoming my new favorite!


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Really not liking it so far, all the songs sound the same. There's nothing that makes me want to come back to any of the tracks. I'll give it a go again when the full album drops but I don't think they can top the Juggernaut albums in my opinion


----------



## Cnev

I like it quite a bit, as I've always thought they excelled at stand-alone songs with catchy riffs and vocal melodies and this one delivers in that area. But, there's really nothing new here from a musical or production standpoint. You pretty much know what you're getting if you've heard Periphery II, which to me is kind of a bummer given then talent involved. Very enjoyable album, though.


----------



## Arkeion

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Really not liking it so far, all the songs sound the same. There's nothing that makes me want to come back to any of the tracks. I'll give it a go again when the full album drops but I don't think they can top the Juggernaut albums in my opinion



All the songs sound the same? Have you even listened to the singles? It's like their most diverse yet.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I've been listening to the entire album for a few days now and your opinion might change, but it might not. Regardless, I think they did a great job choosing the track listing. I love how the album opens with The Price Is Wrong. It hits hard and fast and is a great opening track, but by the time you get to Lune, that awesome contrast of the first moments of the record and the final moments of the record is pretty fvcking sweet and quite deliberate, I'm sure. The orchestral stuff running throughout is a great touch, an interesting alternative to the electronic interludes of P1 and P2. Like I mentioned earlier, it feels like a good balance of old Bulb and new Periphery, bringing in the voices of Mark and Jake a lot more. And of course, it's much easier to digest than Juggernaut.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Arkeion said:


> All the songs sound the same? Have you even listened to the singles? It's like their most diverse yet.



I have, and I stand by the fact that nothing has really caught my attention the way the singles off of Juggernaut did, I might change said opinion once I give the whole album a go but so far it's meh for me


----------



## Slunk Dragon

With every track that keeps getting released, I just love the album more and more. Really turned out to be a strong album, for me. Love every aspect of it!


----------



## Spicypickles

They released another song today. Pretty gat dam'd heavy.


----------



## coreysMonster

I can get schwifty to that track.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Bruh, I need this album in my life, now. I've already been listening to it like an addict on Youtube, I need the real CD, man.

/Tyrone Biggums


----------



## Asrial

I still stand by my critique of Flatline, it is so far my candidate for weakest track of the album.

With that said... Everything else, holy ..... Misha, what the hell did you feed Sponce?


----------



## T40

I did just realize after thousands of play throughs what's missing, Jakes electronic things. I was expecting the return of that for one of the P albums, but it seems to be replaced by Mishasaur's new love for symphonies. I love the symphony parts, but now i want the symphony plus the electronics together, i feel they would mesh well.


----------



## Xcaliber

I've been avoiding listening to the tracks on YouTube because I want to experience the album tomorrow when it comes out, but now that I type that out it sounds stupid. I'm grabbing the CD tomorrow after work for sure, but right now I'm on to YouTube to check it out...


----------



## chewpac

T40 said:


> I did just realized after thousands of play throughs what's missing, Jakes electronic things. I was expecting the return of that for one of the P albums, but it seems to be replaced by Mishasaur's new love for symphonies. I love the symphony parts, but now i want the symphony plus the electronics together, i feel they would mesh well.



yeah I'm going to miss that, to be honest. i'll have to get the whole record and see how it all plays out...looking forward to it. But I really did like all of the electronic stuff - it gave PII a really cool sound.


----------



## jmeezle

I'll probably get flamed for this and so be it. I think all the Periphery guys are super talented musicians and songwriters but at this point I feel like if you've heard one Periphery song you've heard them all, especially with their newer stuff (PII and the new album). I was a huge fan of Misha's early stuff, the first album, Icarus EP and some of PII but I don't see the band pushing songwriting to new levels or taking chances to create a new sound or at least evolve from one album to the next (ie: Karnivool) in my opinion. One can only take so many chug-chug-chug into an ascending arpeggio riffs before it gets stale. Not trying to be a music snob, just an opinion... I'm still a fan but I wish they'd mix it up way more than they have.


----------



## bhakan

I haven't been super into Periphery recently, just been listening to different stuff as of late. Juggernaut didn't wow me and a couple of the new songs I definitely liked better but was just sort of feeling like PI and PII had already been locked into place as my favorite Periphery music... but god damn Absolomb! That's what I want to hear from them. Haven't liked a Periphery song that much in a while.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I got my preorder early and have been listening to it in my car for the last few days. I love the album as a whole and how much ground they cover  

Absolomb was one of my favorite old demos, so it really makes me happy to hear it as a full-on, well produced song on an album  

Can't wait for the San Antonio date of the headlining tour!


----------



## mikah912

jmeezle said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this and so be it. I think all the Periphery guys are super talented musicians and songwriters but at this point I feel like if you've heard one Periphery song you've heard them all, especially with their newer stuff (PII and the new album). I was a huge fan of Misha's early stuff, the first album, Icarus EP and some of PII but I don't see the band pushing songwriting to new levels or taking chances to create a new sound or at least evolve from one album to the next (ie: Karnivool) in my opinion. One can only take so many chug-chug-chug into an ascending arpeggio riffs before it gets stale. Not trying to be a music snob, just an opinion... I'm still a fan but I wish they'd mix it up way more than they have.



I both agree and disagree. I thought there was a good bit of evolution on Juggernaut - which is probably my favorite album(s) of theirs - and as such, it seems to get rather lukewarm remembrances around here (hence somebody making the "Beta/Gamma" snarky crack a page or two back).

There are songs on there that sound like nothing they'd done before, and nothing they've done since. "The Scourge" is a great example. It's not chug, chug, chug. In fact, heavy guitar plays a pretty background-ish role in the song. There's a melodic progression that stands apart from their usual tonalities. It's an absolute gem.

I would say "A Black Minute""Omega""Priestess" and "Stranger Things" all fit the same bill too. I felt like these guys were poised to really break out and transform their sound on PIII.

Aside from the orchestral elements and maybe "Marigold", I don't hear that. I don't know if it's the reliance on old Bulb riffs (and that in and of itself isn't bad. "Remain Indoors" is a pretty great song), but it feels like a step back or retrenchment. I don't know if that's a deliberate decision. 

Nonetheless, I'm buying ATL tickets and will get a T-shirt (or maybe two!) while I am there. I love the fellas, and will do my best to continue to support 'em.


----------



## illimmigrant

Not sure how to embed, but Absolomb is up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdP3O8L_MV4


----------



## drmosh

illimmigrant said:


> Not sure how to embed, but Absolomb is up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdP3O8L_MV4



2nd solo is super tasty


----------



## squids

drmosh said:


> 2nd solo is super tasty



i don't know who plays that one but it's a ....ing ripper. almost sounds like brendon small.


----------



## Riffer

I got my preorder today. I order the "Producer" bundle that has each track isolated but I only received the physical CD. Am I getting the isolated tracks sent via email or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## T40

Riffer said:


> I got my preorder today. I order the "Producer" bundle that has each track isolated but I only received the physical CD. Am I getting the isolated tracks sent via email or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks!



99% sure it's through email.


----------



## QuantumCybin

squids said:


> i don't know who plays that one but it's a ....ing ripper. almost sounds like brendon small.



Yeah I was wondering if it's a guest solo or something because it doesn't sound like a solo from any of the three guitarists. Kinda reminds me of Loomis' solo from racecar or (I believe it was Nolly) Nolly's solo on Totla Mad.


----------



## bulb

QuantumCybin said:


> Yeah I was wondering if it's a guest solo or something because it doesn't sound like a solo from any of the three guitarists. Kinda reminds me of Loomis' solo from racecar or (I believe it was Nolly) Nolly's solo on Totla Mad.



Ah that one is mine, no guests on PIII apart from the live orchestra/choir.


----------



## getowned7474

bulb said:


> Ah that one is mine, no guests on PIII apart from the live orchestra/choir.



Nice! That solo is one of the most well phrased solos I have heard in a while. There is a great balance between "shred", melody, and more bluesy/jazzy sounding licks. I figured the phrasing sounded closer to yours with the jazzy licks in there.


----------



## QuantumCybin

bulb said:


> Ah that one is mine, no guests on PIII apart from the live orchestra/choir.



Oh cool, thanks for clarifying. Well sh!t, you definitely went all out on that one then  

That's sweet you had actual live orchestral stuff, I thought for sure you were programming them with Native Instruments stuff considering the little clips you've been posting lately.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Anyone know who mastered this? Google is telling me it was Ermz from systematic productions, but its not listed on his website.


----------



## Arkeion

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Anyone know who mastered this? Google is telling me it was Ermz from systematic productions, but its not listed on his website.



Pretty sure it's still Ermin.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Nolly has found the ultimate bass tone!


----------



## Koneko

Riffer said:


> I got my preorder today. I order the "Producer" bundle that has each track isolated but I only received the physical CD. Am I getting the isolated tracks sent via email or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah, I received my email this morning for the Producer pack.

So far, I've been able to download only Motormouth and Marigold. The download codes are available for 2 attempts top and the website is so slow and keeps sending errors... I can't download The Price is Wrong and Remain Indoors anymore so I'll have to contact Killer Merch to make this right.

Anyone having the same trouble ?



Arkeion said:


> Pretty sure it's still Ermin.



Yep that was him.


----------



## Lianoroto

Catch fire into Prayer Position really hit the spot!

Having trouble being productive at work listening to this album. I'm just sat here grinning through each and every song. Top contender for album of the year!

What an album!


----------



## philkilla

Really digging this album. You guys have outdone yourselves...AGAIN


----------



## Arkeion

1. The Price is Wrong
2. Prayer Position
3. Remain Indoors

Absolomb a close runner up to take Remain Indoors' spot.

I feel like the oddball. My favorites don't line up with 99% of Periphery fans lol


----------



## Xcaliber

The new album is up on Amazon Prime Music for free streaming for Prime Members. I can't get to the store to pick up the new album until tomorrow so I'm going to stream it on there until I can pick it up.


----------



## daggo

I just logged in to just say a big thank you for this album. I am absolutely astonished with Lune! Gratz to all the guys!!!


----------



## Xcaliber

I'm loving the album so far. Thanks to the guys in the band for putting out more great music for me to drool over!


----------



## technomancer

On first play through I'm really liking the new album.

Also the pretentious meter is off the scale at some of the recent comments in this thread


----------



## ASoC

So it's release day and there's still no sign of my CD/shirt/poster 

At least I have the download code for my vinyl copy in my email


----------



## Maybrick

Downloading now on Spotify, if its as good as everyone says I'll definitely pickup a physical copy.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Like I was saying earlier in the thread, if you weren't a fan of Periphery before, this isn't going to convert you. But if you have always dug Periphery, I think you'll find this is one hell of an album. It's like they took all the best parts of Juggernaut and PII and then pushed it even more over the top because Spencer's melodies are just so damn catchy and memorable, and his voice gets more powerful with every release. I know people were disappointed at the lack of the electronic interludes, especially since Juggernaut didn't have them, but I enjoy the orchestral parts. Also, Jake is probably okay with not writing electronic stuff since he just had that solo electronic record come out a little bit ago, and he might be working on more solo stuff too in that same vein.


----------



## ASoC

Listening to the album for the first time and it kicks ass. 

The more brutal songs sounded like .... to me on youtube because all I could hear was youtube compression on my headphones, but the actual files sound 10x better


----------



## Cheap

Anyone know what tuning Habitual Line Stepper is in?


----------



## Mattykoda

Koneko said:


> Yeah, I received my email this morning for the Producer pack.
> 
> So far, I've been able to download only Motormouth and Marigold. The download codes are available for 2 attempts top and the website is so slow and keeps sending errors... I can't download The Price is Wrong and Remain Indoors anymore so I'll have to contact Killer Merch to make this right.
> 
> Anyone having the same trouble ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that was him.



I haven't received anything for the producer pack yet just the digital download of the album.


----------



## DC23

Definitely digging the new album. Marigold, Prayer Position, Catch Fire. Lots of good stuff this time around! Thanks for releasing a great album!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Listened twice so far and really like it. Periphery albums usually take a lot of listens for me but this one is sinking in quicker. Me likes!


----------



## Mattykoda

Man Lune....... that ish was epic!


----------



## vertibration

I am in no way talking bad about their albums, or new album. However, what I find interesting, is Misha went and did a Music Zoo interview recently, and he stated the reason he loves the Deftones, is because they write extremely catchy songs, and Misha strives for that kind of element within his own music. After listening alot to their stuff, I think its great technically, but if you are striving to write catchy riffs, and hooks that are epic, I think he is missing the mark. Most of what they do is very technical, and thats great, but take yourself out of the "Prog/Djent" element, and look at it from a songwriters standpoint. A catchy tune is a catchy tune. Meshuggah "dont look down", Deftones "Drive", Sepultura "Roots" list goes on and on. Those songs are catchy, and much emphasis is on good vocals. I think that you can be the best shredder or technical musician, and write great "sounding and playing" songs, but you can also miss the mark on writing catchy tunes. I dont mean catchy like "sell out" catchy, I just mean something that instantly gives you goose bumps. I just dont get that feeling from Periphery at all. With that being said, I have their albums, I do listen to them, and appreciate the technical aspect of their style. They play a major role in modern metal, and its important for them to be around. I would just like to see them work with a producer like Terry Date or Nick Raskulinecz. Its not always good to do everything yourself, I think for them to really have that X Factor in which Misha was talking about how the Deftones have the X Factor, they may need to work with a legit producer


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Koneko said:


> Yeah, I received my email this morning for the Producer pack.
> 
> So far, I've been able to download only Motormouth and Marigold. The download codes are available for 2 attempts top and the website is so slow and keeps sending errors... I can't download The Price is Wrong and Remain Indoors anymore so I'll have to contact Killer Merch to make this right.
> 
> Anyone having the same trouble ?



Yep, I'm having the same issue. I was only able to get the first two songs. The rest are refusing to download.

Be sure to post on here if you get it sorted. If I find a solution, I'll do the same


----------



## Xcaliber

vertibration said:


> I am in no way talking bad about their albums, or new album. However, what I find interesting, is Misha went and did a Music Zoo interview recently, and he stated the reason he loves the Deftones, is because they write extremely catchy songs, and Misha strives for that kind of element within his own music. After listening alot to their stuff, I think its great technically, but if you are striving to write catchy riffs, and hooks that are epic, I think he is missing the mark. Most of what they do is very technical, and thats great, but take yourself out of the "Prog/Djent" element, and look at it from a songwriters standpoint. A catchy tune is a catchy tune. Meshuggah "dont look down", Deftones "Drive", Sepultura "Roots" list goes on and on. Those songs are catchy, and much emphasis is on good vocals. I think that you can be the best shredder or technical musician, and write great "sounding and playing" songs, but you can also miss the mark on writing catchy tunes. I dont mean catchy like "sell out" catchy, I just mean something that instantly gives you goose bumps. I just dont get that feeling from Periphery at all. With that being said, I have their albums, I do listen to them, and appreciate the technical aspect of their style. They play a major role in modern metal, and its important for them to be around. I would just like to see them work with a producer like Terry Date or Nick Raskulinecz. Its not always good to do everything yourself, I think for them to really have that X Factor in which Misha was talking about how the Deftones have the X Factor, they may need to work with a legit producer



In my opinion this is all subjective. It comes down to what you like and your tastes. I think a lot of their songs, especially from the new album, are catchy. 

I listened to the three songs you mentioned that you think are catchy and, again in my opinion, the Meshuggah song was not very catchy (by your definition, it did not give me goose bumps, none of them did). It's got a cool guitar riff, but the singer does not have a voice that I, personally, would call catchy. The Sepultura song (which I assume is Roots Bloody Roots) was not catchy at all, to me. In fact I didn't like it very much at all. As for the Deftones song, I'm assuming that you're referring to the Cars remake Drive in which case I don't think it's fair to include that song because it was written by another band, which by 1980's standards wrote quite a few popular/"catchy" songs.

So I guess what I'm saying is that this is your opinion and you're entitled to it, but others are going to find their songs catchy even if you don't.

I'd say Nolly is a pretty legit producer. Especially since he's making the switch to focus on that.


----------



## philkilla

Hope I'm not alone here, but Habitual Line Stepper is just eerie as ..... That song just sends chills down my spine..


----------



## vertibration

Xcaliber said:


> In my opinion this is all subjective. It comes down to what you like and your tastes. I think a lot of their songs, especially from the new album, are catchy.
> 
> I listened to the three songs you mentioned that you think are catchy and, again in my opinion, the Meshuggah song was not very catchy (by your definition, it did not give me goose bumps, none of them did). It's got a cool guitar riff, but the singer does not have a voice that I, personally, would call catchy. The Sepultura song (which I assume is Roots Bloody Roots) was not catchy at all, to me. In fact I didn't like it very much at all. As for the Deftones song, I'm assuming that you're referring to the Cars remake Drive in which case I don't think it's fair to include that song because it was written by another band, which by 1980's standards wrote quite a few popular/"catchy" songs.
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is that this is your opinion and you're entitled to it, but others are going to find their songs catchy even if you don't.
> 
> I'd say Nolly is a pretty legit producer. Especially since he's making the switch to focus on that.



Deftones "be quiet and drive" sorry, thats the song. Regardless, your right it is subjective. Im just saying sometimes working with another producer is healthy because it could change someones perspective about song writing for the better, or even for the worse. I really do like Periphery, they are super talented. I would like to just see what they could do with a legit producer who might throw them in a direction they never thought they could go, for the better obviously


----------



## VigilSerus

Having gotten to sit down and just listen through the whole album yesterday when I got my CD, I can say I dig the hell out of it. It has its own unique vibe from the rest of the albums, which I think is what Periphery is really good at doing. I think my favorites have to be "The Way The News Goes...", "Absolomb", and "Lune". "Habitual Line-Stepper" definitely giving me tasty vibes.

I had said it on the "Lune" stream on YT, but that song really puts the 'epic finale' punch to the album, very similar to Seven Names from TesseracT.


----------



## wannabguitarist

There's totally a riff from the old Bulb demo The Fast Ones in Absolomb right? Anyone else hear it around the 4 minute mark?


----------



## Mattykoda

Only got the first two songs downloaded for the producer pack before I had problems as well. Mine said it could not be saved and then killed the download before it started.


----------



## AmoryB

I wanted to buy this album off Amazon but they didn't have it in stock. I mainly want to support the artist, does anyone know which place it's best to buy in that case?


----------



## QuantumCybin

AmoryB said:


> I wanted to buy this album off Amazon but they didn't have it in stock. I mainly want to support the artist, does anyone know which place it's best to buy in that case?



Did you check Bandcamp? They might have it on there


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Mattykoda said:


> Only got the first two songs downloaded for the producer pack before I had problems as well. Mine said it could not be saved and then killed the download before it started.



I went back and tried again and was able to get one more song (Absolomb) before it crapped out again.

I took advantage of this and transcribed that tasty second solo  lol

Download link - https://www.dropbox.com/s/5yzd35o0bi08jm8/Absolomb.gp5?dl=0


----------



## coreysMonster

AmoryB said:


> I wanted to buy this album off Amazon but they didn't have it in stock. I mainly want to support the artist, does anyone know which place it's best to buy in that case?


You could always buy the MP3 version on Amazon.


----------



## toiletstand

or buy the physical copy and have the digital files stores on your account!


----------



## bnzboy

surprisingly my local HMV did not have the album in stock so I bought it via Google Play and man... mind blown. I'm still amazed by their album before P3 but their newest album is killer.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Looks like there's going to be a 54 minute documentary making of on P3. Free to stream. Sweet!


----------



## bnzboy

grab a joint, have a sit and relax  this album is even better after. Lot's of djzen-like passages.


----------



## bulb

Thanks to everyone for your support, and it seems like a lot of you guys are digging the new album which makes me very happy because it's my personal favorite haha!



QuantumCybin said:


> Did you check Bandcamp? They might have it on there



Just FYI, that Bandcamp is some asshole who is selling our songs on a site he made, we are working on getting that taken down, but of all the places to get it, please don't get it from there. I look the other way with piracy, but the gall someone has to have to sell someone else's material, that's just something else. On the plus side, I'm pretty sure our labels are going to send their lawyers after them, so at least there's that.


----------



## QuantumCybin

bulb said:


> Thanks to everyone for your support, and it seems like a lot of you guys are digging the new album which makes me very happy because it's my personal favorite haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI, that Bandcamp is some asshole who is selling our songs on a site he made, we are working on getting that taken down, but of all the places to get it, please don't get it from there. I look the other way with piracy, but the gall someone has to have to sell someone else's material, that's just something else. On the plus side, I'm pretty sure our labels are going to send their lawyers after them, so at least there's that.




Damn. That's fvcked. What a lazy prick  makes me glad I didn't buy it from Bandcamp, because that's where I typically get my music from. Hopefully that gets resolved quick, man. That's really not okay at all...pretty damn frustrating, actually.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Really like this album, Habitual Line-Stepper is my favorite. Just keep coming back to it over and over.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> On the plus side, I'm pretty sure our labels are going to send their lawyers after them, so at least there's that.



Sic em, boy! Go get 'em! 
Yay, lawyers! I can't believe someone would have the balls to try that, especially with a band like Periphery, that's something else lol. 

For real though, the album is great, guys. PII will always hold a special place in my heart, but this one is for sure up there. I can't even pick a favorite. Prayer Position, News, Lune, Marigold, Flatline, and Motormouth are all so damn good  
Never had a 6-way tie for my favorite song off an album before.


----------



## Koneko

insaneshawnlane said:


> Yep, I'm having the same issue. I was only able to get the first two songs. The rest are refusing to download.
> 
> Be sure to post on here if you get it sorted. If I find a solution, I'll do the same





Mattykoda said:


> Only got the first two songs downloaded for the producer pack before I had problems as well. Mine said it could not be saved and then killed the download before it started.



I got in touch with Killer Merch and they sent me a new set of download codes because it screwed up twice for some songs.

They gave some tips on how to download properly (but nothing very useful for me) :



> We're sorry to hear about this, but there may be a few things to make sure you're trying out so this downloads appropriately! For the Producer Pack we suggest that you download 1 song at a time and wait until it is complete. Make sure you have a great internet connection/speed because these are large files, any browser should work but we suggest safari or firefox.



I tried again this morning and I was able to download 2 songs without any trouble and then, it's screwing again.
So I have 4 songs now : Motormouth, Marigold, Catch Fire and Habitual Line Stepper.

I suggest you guys send an email to killer merch ([email protected] - make sure to put the number of your order somewhere) so they know it's not an isolated issue.


----------



## Floppystrings

So many good things.


----------



## HighGain510

Finally got to listen to the whole album late last night, SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Koneko

insaneshawnlane said:


> Yep, I'm having the same issue. I was only able to get the first two songs. The rest are refusing to download.
> 
> Be sure to post on here if you get it sorted. If I find a solution, I'll do the same





Koneko said:


> I got in touch with Killer Merch and they sent me a new set of download codes because it screwed up twice for some songs.
> 
> They gave some tips on how to download properly (but nothing very useful for me) :
> 
> 
> 
> I tried again this morning and I was able to download 2 songs without any trouble and then, it's screwing again.
> So I have 4 songs now : Motormouth, Marigold, Catch Fire and Habitual Line Stepper.
> 
> I suggest you guys send an email to killer merch ([email protected] - make sure to put the number of your order somewhere) so they know it's not an isolated issue.



So I downloaded every songs with very random success but I'm finally done with this 

WORST DOWNLOAD EXPERIENCE EVER !

Thanks you Killer Merch for the customer service but your secured website is so terrible. The limited download thing is really not a good idea. Hopefully I'll never have to deal with it again 

It's sadly so much easier to download illegally. It's a shame...


----------



## Handbanana

Koneko said:


> So I downloaded every songs with very random success but I'm finally done with this
> 
> WORST DOWNLOAD EXPERIENCE EVER !
> 
> Thanks you Killer Merch for the customer service but your secured website is so terrible. The limited download thing is really not a good idea. Hopefully I'll never have to deal with it again
> 
> It's sadly so much easier to download illegally. It's a shame...



Google Music is my go to these days. So easy.


----------



## Joose

Best. Periphery. Yet.

10/10

Anyone else got a top 5 tracks yet?

1. Habitual Line-Stepper
2. Marigold
3. Motormouth
4. Prayer Position
5. Catch Fire

I dunno what it is about Catch Fire... it does not sound like something I'd ever enjoy, let alone enjoy over and over and over; but it just makes me happy when I listen to it. Top 5 worthy, for sure.


----------



## Mattykoda

For what I've got of the producer pack so far there are some brilliant layers going on.


----------



## Guamskyy

Flatline and Catch Fire are my favorites off this album!


----------



## Sephiroth952

Stopped by best buy on my way home and picked up the album and bought my tickets for the august 7th date here in Dallas. I'm glad I googled it because I had no idea they were coming! The new album has the best production so far! Marigold and habitual line stepper are amazing.

Edit: Man I just read the news about Nolly not touring anymore. That is kind of sad as I really enjoyed getting to talk with him last time they were in town. I get not wanting to tour though, specially being so far away from home. Hope they get someone to fill in for the tour, though they certainly won't lack stage presence with 5 members still on stage.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

God, trying to pick favorite tracks on this album is tough. A few of my current favs are:

-Absolomb
-The Way the News Goes...
-Prayer Position
-Marigold
-Habitual Line-Stepper

But the rest of the songs are so good, I'm just playing this album, front to back now. It's really, really solid.


----------



## Asrial

Track for track:


The Price Is Wrong: Nice facemelter, incredibly heavy. Bit too angsty lyrics, otherwise great song all around.
Motormouth: A bit of a loose cannon, starts unfocused but gets tastefully heavy later on. Halfway mark is just straight up baller.
Marigold: I can't hype this song enough. I love it to bits, so I will not point out flaws now, since they will be biased to death.
The Way The News Go...: Dislike the CHONisms, but also reminds me of the Clear EP (Summer jam and Pale aura, especially), which I really like. Mixed feelings, gah!
Remain Indoors: Dat riff doe. I really really like the overall orchestration on this track... Except for the synth swells. Sorry Jake, not this time.  Rest of the song is solid as hell.
Habitual Line-stepper: Another smash-hit in my book. Two first minutes has to be one of my favorite moments on the album. Outro also is eerily nice, and while the track is long, I don't feel the middle orchestration is malplaced.
Flatline: Same as Habitual; first part is nice as hell. I'm growing fonder of it, but I'm still not sold on the calm part.
Absolomb: Goddamn Nolly, chill. But this track feels like an homage to the debut, which is appreciatable. I wasn't a super big fan of the debut, and this doesn't score well in my book. Not a bad song, just not my top pick. Orchestral outro is neat!
Catch fire: Yeah, that first verse gives a false impression. Rest of the song is absolute baller, it's just those first few lines are a bit too cheeseball, even for my taste.
Prayer Position: If marigold is my top pick from this album, this has to be second position. A really cool mix of catchy melodies and pure punishment. A bit of oldschool periph noodle to round it off, too.
Lune: Super epic way to round off the album. The epic is really emphasized in this song, could've been a film score for all intents and purposes. Will skip on my playlist, but not on a playthrough of the full album.

Overall, a REALLY cool album, guys. I can appreciate a lot of the stuff put out in this release, and some was absolute homeruns. A few blunders here or there, but otherwise great album. 8/10, will buy.


----------



## mdeeRocks

....ing love this album. That's all I want to say.


----------



## Tr3vor

The intro riff for Remain Indoors sounds very tasty.

Can I eat it?


----------



## kamello

Tr3vor said:


> The intro riff for Remain Indoors sounds very tasty.
> 
> Can I eat it?




Riffs are friends not food


----------



## Xcaliber

vertibration said:


> Deftones "be quiet and drive" sorry, thats the song. Regardless, your right it is subjective. Im just saying sometimes working with another producer is healthy because it could change someones perspective about song writing for the better, or even for the worse. I really do like Periphery, they are super talented. I would like to just see what they could do with a legit producer who might throw them in a direction they never thought they could go, for the better obviously



That's fair. I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Xcaliber

Is there any way to get the producer's pack now that the album has released? I'm really disappointed that I didn't pre-order to get it now.


----------



## downburst82

Amazing album! Not a bad song on it. Standouts for me are flatline, catch fire, habitual line stepper....and ABSOLOMB!!! (holy hell DAT BASS!!)


----------



## Xcaliber

downburst82 said:


> Amazing album! Not a bad song on it. <snip>....and ABSOLOMB!!! (holy hell DAT BASS!!)



No kidding. I. WANT. THAT. SOUND!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Just confirmed yet again that Nolly's bass tone is what dreams are made of.
The whole album sounds pretty huge. The Misha / Nolly production wombo combo is pretty legit.


----------



## Coryd

Is there anyway to still get a copy of the producer edition? I'm way late to the party!


----------



## Orionsbelt456

New album piii is awesome! By far my favorite


----------



## Xcaliber

Coryd said:


> Is there anyway to still get a copy of the producer edition? I'm way late to the party!



I wanna know this too! I posted about it a few replies ago.


----------



## JohnTanner

I'm certain there has been discussions about it already but, I have yet to receive any email about my producer pack.. I pre-ordered from MerchNOW. I emailed them about it over the weekend and have yet to hear anything. 

I also haven't received my physical copy of the album or my shirt. According to the MerchNOW delivery tracker I wont get it until August 7...WTH? it took one day for the package to be processed and depart from the states.. now it will take 2 more weeks to get to me in Southern Ontario? makes no sense


----------



## Joose

"The Way The News Goes..." sounds like a pain in the ass to play.


----------



## Vision

Love the album, but it is a LOT to take in (as most of your stuff is). Looking forward to many more months of discovering all the little intricacy's of the songs. Got tickets to see you at the Showbox in Seattle - are you guys going to have a life size cardboard cutout of Nolly on stage? 

Drumming is epic. Solos are epic. Guitar work is epic. Singing?? Seriously though.. how can Spencer have that kind of superhuman range of the low growl to the high screams to the lullaby singing? Fking epic.


----------



## Tang

Getting some serious Sigur Ros vibes at the end of Absolomb.


----------



## rokket2005

There are a few spots on this album where Spencer is giving me a huge Mike Patton vibe. One of which is on "mind" at the end of the phrase "crosshairs of your mind" in Remain Indoors.


----------



## Wildebeest

rokket2005 said:


> There are a few spots on this album where Spencer is giving me a huge Mike Patton vibe. One of which is on "mind" at the end of the phrase "crosshairs of your mind" in Remain Indoors.


I was thinking the same thing at various moments. I'm pretty sure he is a fan of Mike.


----------



## Koneko

Xcaliber said:


> Is there any way to get the producer's pack now that the album has released? I'm really disappointed that I didn't pre-order to get it now.



I don't think so. Misha said it was only for preorders. They removed the producer pack of their website the day of the release.
I'm glad I didn't miss that one cause I'm always late at the party.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Vision said:


> Love the album, but it is a LOT to take in (as most of your stuff is). Looking forward to many more months of discovering all the little intricacy's of the songs. Got tickets to see you at the Showbox in Seattle - are you guys going to have a life size cardboard cutout of Nolly on stage?
> 
> Drumming is epic. Solos are epic. Guitar work is epic. Singing?? Seriously though.. how can Spencer have that kind of superhuman range of the low growl to the high screams to the lullaby singing? Fking epic.



Normally not a huge Spencer fan since clear came out. But holy hell he absolutely killed on this album. His range on this album is awesome and fits perfectly. Esp the end of habitual line stepper, flat line and lune. 

Album kicks so much ass


----------



## AuroraTide

Anyone know what you get with the Australian VIP ticket?


----------



## patdavidmusic

AuroraTide said:


> Anyone know what you get with the Australian VIP ticket?



where are those tickets advertised buddy?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I didn't much care for PIII on first & second listen, but it's starting to grow on me. If you didn't like it, consider giving it another chance.


----------



## Silence2-38554

As much as I want to, I just can't get excited about this release. It has its moments, sure..... but I think it's easily Periphery's weakest effort to date. That's not to say it's bad. I even took the time to go back & listen to their entire discography before writing this review & if anything, it confirmed how fantastic their previous releases were compared to this. PIII even has some truly amazing moments. Unfortunately, I feel that it has the most super lame moments of anything they've ever done. What I do & don't like, track by track:

The Price is Wrong:
Nice & heavy, though sort of monotonous & unmemorable. The whole song feels very predictable. Vocals at 3:03 produce douche chills.

Motormouth: 
Heavy second track, terrible lyrics, even more monotonous than the first track. Until the bridge / outro thing, quite epic & at times reminiscent of PI, which is nice.

Marigold:
Finally, this feels like a Periphery song. Solid track overall. Great chorus, better lyrics, cool gang vocal chorus. I like it (though IMO, the video is super dumb... like all Periphery videos TBH).

The Way the News Goes:
Great intro, cool unconventional blast beat chorus. 1:24 reveals one of Spencers super douche vocal styles he seems to embrace on this record for some reason... The bridge is SUPER poppy, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I think it works here. Interesting song structure, I like it overall.

Remain Indoors:
Not digging the synth / video game noises in this song at all. They've done it before & it worked way better. Great chorus, great vocal performance overall. 3:12 feels really strange & doesn't flow at all from where the song started. After bringing it back for one more epic chorus, it's followed by possibly the most boring "heavy" section Periphery's ever written that drags on forever.

Habitual Line Stepper:
The whole first section of this song just sounds like Motormouth again. Heavy but monotonous. Honestly, I really wish it just started at 1:45 because the song is brilliant from then on. The one exception being the very last "know" that Spencer sings, I want it to be held longer & fade out SO bad!!

Flatline:
Good intro, ruined by Spencers awful Papa Roach-inspired vocals at 0:37. Seriously?! Chorus is good but not as memorable as others on the album. From about 2:30 this song is fantastic. Cool Tool-esque guitar in the bridge. The outdo of this song is nothing short of amazing. So epic.

Absolomb:
I actually really dig this song. Great vocals, great guitar work. Though there is no screaming in this song at all, it may be my favorite of the release.

Catch Fire:
What exactly in the hell was Spencer thinking when he laid down the vocals for this intro. The lyrics and P.O.D-style vocals are both just SO DUMB. Totally hate it more than anything else the band has ever done. Chorus is epic, shortly followed by another unfortunate verse at 1:14. So irritating. The chorus of this song sounds the most polished on the album & it's incredibly catchy. The whole rest of the song is great except for the super dumb "HO-Yea!" at 2:54. 

Prayer Position:
Yet another overall amazing song that's hindered by super douchy vocals in one section from 1:35 - 2:00. Like... Is Spencer embracing his inner nü-metal these days? Making a really bad attempt at black metal vocals? Aside from that embarrassment, the chorus is fantastic, the bridge is crazy in a very good way.

Lune:
This song is fine. It's a ballad in the style of Periphery & in IMO, Erised was better.

As you can probably tell, I'm really torn about how I feel about this album. There are some truly amazing parts, there's just so many super lame parts sprinkled in. Seriously, I've never had a problem with Periphery's lyrics but so many of them on PIII are just embarrassing to listen to. I also feel like the mix leaves some to be desired. Overall (especially noticeable after bouncing from album to album to reference songs), the vocals are way more up front on this release & the guitars are much less defined. They serve as more of a background texture this time around when vocals are present, which is a bummer. 

Thanks for reading through all that if you did. I basically never take the time to write album reviews but there are also so few albums where I feel as conflicted after listening as I did PIII !


----------



## QuantumCybin

I basically feel the complete opposite of you, man. I think this is arguably their best release, up there with PII. Perhaps you just prefer Misha's style of writing more than their collaborative efforts of late? Considering P1 and P2 were essentially all Misha's work with the exception of songs like Scarlet. If anything, I consider this divisiveness a good thing. They're certainly not stagnant, and they're not releasing the same album time and time again. Admittedly, I don't pay as much attention to the actual lyrics as much as I pay attention to the vocal melody itself, but man, I'm a big sucker for the poppy element Sponce brings to the table. My girlfriend says she would love to see him belt out some Broadway songs, and man, I have to agree, that would be a fun thing to hear  him and good buddy Elliot certainly have the pipes for it


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

To be fair, yeah, some of the lyrics here left me scratching my head (although the "eat sh*t motormouth" in Motormouth was 11/10). I couldn't get into Catch Fire or Remain Indoors either. But to be honest, I don't listen to Periphery for the lyrics. Usually even for the vocals, really. To me, anyway, that's why it's so f***ing awesome during those moments when Spunce really steals the show. If it sounds good, it sounds good, even if it doesn't make any sense. Good enough for me. 

Kind of reminds me of that interview one of the old From First to Last guys did when someone asked about why the lyrics were so over the top edgy. It was something along the lines of just "they're fun words to say, so we said them".


----------



## VigilSerus

I usually rate vocals on a scale of "I mainly focus on the instrumentation" to "I sing this every time I play it". And while singing along with the previous albums happens, I don't think I've ever vibed so much with Spencer's singing as I have this album. All the "cleaner" songs I instantly get the urge to sing to. Those kinds of vibes I usually get with bands like TesseracT, Textures, and Means End. Its an overwhelming urge and an amazing sign of how much Spencer has grown as a vocalist, and how much they nailed the production on this album.


----------



## rokket2005

I kinda checked out after not caring for PII or Clear, but came back and gave this album a listen after hearing Marigold. I think the biggest thing that I like about this album is how much space they left Sponce to work on vocal melodies on these songs. It definitely shows with how catchy a lot of his vocal melodies are, and TBH I think he was boxed into a corner melodywise on some previous albums and didn't have a lot of room to work. I think instrumentally this album is less busy and that's always a good thing in my book.


----------



## Opion

I think my favorite part of this record is all the old Bulb demos finding a new home. There's one or two songs that also seem reminiscent of PI in terms of vocal melodies - like Spencer didn't try to go all out on some songs and just tried to sing just enough on them? I can't recall which songs I am thinking of. But I definitely enjoy the more stripped down songs compared to Juggernaut and Clear. Motormouth, Absolomb...damn


----------



## Dalcan

Vocals aside- this album is great. The vocal melodies are good, the lyrical choices are terrible.


----------



## bnzboy

This was the most easy-to-listen Periphery album for me. I love all Periphery albums for different reasons and this album is definitely one of my favorites. Lots of orchestra parts which I loved to hear. 

I can see why some hardcore fans might not like this album though especially after hearing Juggernaut or P2. P3 sounds a lot more mature overall. I am glad Periphery did not get stuck with djent tracks only.


----------



## drmosh

loving the album. The songs and vocal melodies just feel right. Spencer is exceptional


----------



## Spicypickles

I really dig the album for the most part, but its more of a slow burn. I wasn't super blown away at first listen, but now I have random bits stuck in my head constantly. 


I think the orchestral stuff was a bit overused, and I agree with the sorta douchey delivery on Catch Fire, but the chorus is awesome so I still listen to it.


----------



## Xcaliber

Koneko said:


> I don't think so. Misha said it was only for preorders. They removed the producer pack of their website the day of the release.
> I'm glad I didn't miss that one cause I'm always late at the party.


----------



## Xcaliber

Koneko said:


> I don't think so. Misha said it was only for preorders. They removed the producer pack of their website the day of the release.
> I'm glad I didn't miss that one cause I'm always late at the party.



Thanks for the reply. I only have myself to blame.


----------



## vividox

I much prefer clean vocals and melodies to bash-your-head-against-the-wall aggression, so tracks like The Price is Wrong and Motormouth don't do much for me. Though I am loving Marigold, The Way the News Goes, Remain Indoors, Catch Fire, and Lune.


----------



## alayer

The worst thing about the PIII is that it's too short. We need more Periphery. There isn't enough Periphery.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Review after first listen:

I never really like albums on the first listen.

(There are some nice moments though, but I liked when the songs were glued together with interludes. Other than that, I should never tell my opinions on an album until listening to it more than 10 times.)


----------



## MattThePenguin

I'm having a hard time remembering anything about the album, even after my 3rd listen. I like Marigold a lot. Gotta give it a few more listens. One of my favorite albums ever, Colored Sands, took me about a year to finally digest, so this isn't uncommon for me haha


----------



## Sebski

Periphery is one of the very few bands I look forward to when listening to some kind of metal, and this was a bit of a disappointment.

I really don't get what Spencer is trying to do. If he wants to start a pop band then he needs to leave Periphery. It's a shame because when he's not trying so hard to be some kind of Michael Jackson, he's actually great.

Catch Fire is such a frustrating song to listen to because it's got such a catchy chorus but the verses are so cringey. I could probably be content if someone could edit out the "shotgun ah ahh ahh" bit for me thanks.

Absolomb is probably the best track on the album just because it's consistently a strong track throughout and Spencer is incredible in it. But there's too many dragged out sections in the album that are dull still.

Lune is such a disappointment for a closer as well. I was expecting something like Stranger Things but it ended up being a really boring song with no climax to pay off for the album. 

The strings felt really forced at times as well. I know Misha was playing around with them for a while but if he wants to write a JRPG soundtrack then do that outside of Periphery.

It's a shame because there are still plenty of moments I love but it seems like a rushed and forced effort with band members really struggling to get their input in, as opposed to the likes of Juggernaut which seemed real rounded, complete and satisfying. Maybe next time boys.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Damn, I didn't know I was going to be disappointed by PIII. Spencer is annoying as all hell on this CD, vocally and especially lyrically, and the only really memorable song was Marigold. Maybe it'll grow but for now I am such disappoint.


----------



## QuantumCybin

The "poppy" style vocals aren't going away anytime soon, if ever. For some people, that's too big of a pill to swallow. Me personally, I love it. It's funny, the criticisms of Sponce's vocals remind me of when Juggernaut dropped and people complained they were too poppy, particularly in songs like Heavy Heart (y'know, the whole ra-ra-radio line), but at the end of the day our opinions mean nothing to them. Maybe a year from now, or perhaps with their next record, we'll see where P3 falls in with the rest of their discography, but for now it's definitely been an enjoyable record for me throughout.


----------



## Asrial

^I really don't want the pop influence to go away. The "catch fire" verse is a bit too much sass, but it suits the band and the music so well it's ridiculous.

I have absolutely no problems with well-written pop music interwoven with my well-produced br00tz.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Catch Fire is one of my favorites off the album, definitely in the top 3


----------



## Flemmigan

Sebski said:


> I really don't get what Spencer is trying to do. If he wants to start a pop band then he needs to leave Periphery.
> ...
> The strings felt really forced at times as well. I know Misha was playing around with them for a while but if he wants to write a JRPG soundtrack then do that outside of Periphery.



I'm sure at the next quarterly Periphery board meeting, they'll be keen to talk about the wishes of you and the other shareholders regarding the direction of the band.


----------



## mikernaut

kinda off on a tangent but, Has this been posted? 

Spence vocals, Taylor Larson guitars, Luke Holland drums

Personally I find it pretty stellar and moving.


----------



## Joose

Well it seems some people don't like two of my favorite things about the album... The vocals and the orchestral bits.

There's so much going on with this one and I simply adore it. 

I was still listening to Juggernaut regularly, now it may be awhile before I go back to it. Same thing happened when Jugg came out, took awhile to listen to PII again. And from the debut to PII as well.


----------



## Wildebeest

I'm a big fan of the album. I'll talk about what I like first. I really like how aggressive the heavier songs are. The Price Is Wrong, Motormouth, Habitual Line-Stepper are all great and deliver what I generally want from the heavier side of Periphery. I think the new orchestrated side of Periphery is really cool, especially the end of Absolomb, that really moves me. Spencer really shines during the majority of the album, I love his range and how aggressive his screams are. He is a very creative vocalist who doesn't seem afraid to try new things, which at times can make him sound a little overdramatic but at the end of the day I really like what I'm hearing. I realy didn't care for Lune at all, and was disappointed because the endings of Periphery albums are usually some of the best parts. 

All in all this album is fun, but it's the first Periphery album that has left me wanting more. More solos, more memorable riffs, more interludes, all of which are lacking on this album, not in quality but in quantity. I really like that Periphery takes chances and evolves as a band and of course there are always risks with that. Like others have said, there are moments on this album where the songs sound similar and hard to distinguish from one anothe r, but at the same time we are given songs like "Catch Fire" that sound brand new for Periphery. 

Can't wait to get home and listen to it again.


----------



## Cnev

I actually retract my initial statement and will say that I really like this album a lot. I've been a fan since the Soundclick days and even though I sometimes feel that the vocals are childish, it's difficult to find fault with them given the intention. Spencer is really great at what he does and after many listens I feel that it all comes together so well that I can't find much fault with it. I really love what these guys do. Thanks for the music.


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, here is our PIII Documentary "Remain Indoors"


----------



## MattThePenguin

The end of Absolomb is missing Richard Dawkins


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> Hey guys, here is our PIII Documentary "Remain Indoors"


I love the sweeping guitar porn shots. 

Also I hope your neighbors don't mind all that brutality!


----------



## mikernaut

10 mins in and gotta say beautifully filmed and engaging, the orange sig. looks soo tasty! kudos! now back to viewing the rest


----------



## QuantumCybin

Awesome documentary, glad to hear what I said last page is true, you guys wrote it for you and weren't thinking of anyone else, which is how it should be. Also, that sh!t with Mark eating alone had me DYING, and when he was like "that's the saddest thing" I just couldn't lol


----------



## NosralTserrof

I loved how the doc showed the very intricate communications as band members between you guys. It's super accurate, and judging how my band writes stuff, it's reassuring that the same type of communications take place


----------



## sawtoothscream

Might be easily impressed but watching nolly tune the drum was kind of sick lol


----------



## ramses

Sephiroth952 said:


> Also I hope your neighbors don't mind all that brutality!



I'm still trying to understand how this is even possible in an apartment :-D

Great doc.


----------



## bulb

ramses said:


> I'm still trying to understand how this is even possible in an apartment :-D
> 
> Great doc.



I honestly got really lucky with my apt, the whole apt only shares one wall with a neighbor and the floors are concrete.

I told that neighbor that we had just recorded a metal album, and she said she had no idea haha!


----------



## nicktao

Are there any plans on re-releasing the producer pack? I can't believe I missed out on it.


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> I honestly got really lucky with my apt, the whole apt only shares one wall with a neighbor and the floors are concrete.
> 
> I told that neighbor that we had just recorded a metal album, and she said she had no idea haha!


 Man that's sounds sweet! I hope I can score a building like that when I move out.


----------



## mikernaut

Wine and cheese burgers, the secret to those epic screams!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

mikernaut said:


> Wine and cheese burgers, the secret to those epic screams!



interesting writing process, no?


----------



## ramses

bulb said:


> I honestly got really lucky with my apt, the whole apt only shares one wall with a neighbor and the floors are concrete.
> 
> I told that neighbor that we had just recorded a metal album, and she said she had no idea haha!




Haha ... good for you!

That's what I was assuming. I used to live in an apt built like that, but it was an historic building recently renovated ... yours looks recently built.

By the way, more people need to layer Moog synth's around guitar melodies. Came out amazing!


----------



## ConanRTTG

Sebski said:


> Maybe next time boys.



Condescending prick 

Album slays. Favourite Perifairy release to date. Sponce rips, with Catch Fire and Lune being personal highlights.

The end of Absolomb has a serious Theory of Everything OST vibe ( Jóhann Jóhannsson), especially the arpeggios from 6.40 onwards. Massive props to whomever was responsible for that.


----------



## Coryd

nicktao said:


> Are there any plans on re-releasing the producer pack? I can't believe I missed out on it.



Please say there will be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I can't believe i missed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Has anybody had any luck getting the producer pack to download yet?
I've still got no dice over here.


----------



## T40

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Has anybody had any luck getting the producer pack to download yet?
> I've still got no dice over here.



I got all of them but flatline and absolomb, still waiting on a response from killer merch.


----------



## davemeistro

bulb said:


> Hey guys, here is our PIII Documentary "Remain Indoors"




So now that Matt is a full fledged blaster, when are we getting an updated version of Unleash the Pwnies?


----------



## Erockomania

I think this album is their best release. To me this is exactly the progression they should have made... give Spencer his space rather than sounding like an afterthought. I don't get all the hate on him for this release. I think he did a stellar job and wrote some amazingly catchy choruses. Catch Fire is STUPID catchy. My 6 year old daughter says she likes it, lol. 

Regarding the recording... I also think this is their best effort but there are some production decisions that don't make much sense to me. One being the boring bridge thing in Remain Indoors and one of the others being that the chorus is not elevated in Catch Fire. Those guitars should have been automated up there and there would be even more energy. Also the guitars are not forward enough in the mix. I find myself struggling to hear the awesome riffs. New Periphery fans might not even notice but those of us that have dug them (mainly for the awesome riffs) since P1 aren't hearing the tones and definition we are used to. The bass sounds awesome (but maybe a little bloated) and the drums sound amazing... I do prefer the lower tuned snare though by a massive gap; it just sits better in the mix. The higher tuned one almost sound like a plastic pipe being hit or something, lol. 

Overall, I'd give this album a 8/10 and I'd rank it first on my list for them mainly because it seems like the band is writing much more cohesive music that allows for well thought out vocals (not talking lyrics). 

I did get the producer pack as well. Maybe I will make the two changes noted above and see if they work better for me, haha.


----------



## Dayviewer

Loving this record, most likely my favorite of them all 
I really like how each of them still offer something different though, and I can't wait to hear the next one, whereever the direction might go.


----------



## mikernaut

What did Jeff use to film the documentary? looks amazing! also I gotta say personally I love how the tone is more serious towards the start and you guys bring in the humor later on. Behind the scenes videos are always great to see and we get some cool insight into the process. The goofy stuff can be fun, but ultimately I love seeing how dedicated the musicians can be, because at the end of the day taking the creative path for a career is brutal and you really have to love what you do. ( believe me I know, trying to make ends meet being a video game artist)


----------



## jeremyb

PIII unfortunately does not get the 8 year old sons approval... "Can we listen to something with less swearing please Daddy"...

I'm no prude, but Spencer does sing ....ing quite a lot tho'


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

jeremyb said:


> PIII unfortunately does not get the 8 year old sons approval... "Can we listen to something with less swearing please Daddy"...
> 
> I'm no prude, but Spencer does sing ....ing quite a lot tho'



I don't know what you're talking about, _The Price Is Wrong_ is the most kid-friendly song around right now.


----------



## couverdure

I'm figuring out the tunings used in this album. Misha said that they only used three on P3 to make it simple and no 8-strings were used on the album.



The Price Is Wrong, Motormouth and Flatline are in Drop A flat, and they're the only 7-string songs on the album.

Remain Indoors, Habitual Line-Stepper, Prayer Position, and Lune are in Drop A (AGCFAD).

The rest are in Drop C I believe.


----------



## Spicypickles

I've got to take back my comments on Catch Fire. My woman doesn't like teh hevies, so I play catch fire, lune, and remain indoors when she's in the car with me and catch fire has definitely become a favorite.


I still think marigold is one of the best written songs I've ever heard though.


----------



## bulb

Thanks everyone!!



T40 said:


> I got all of them but flatline and absolomb, still waiting on a response from killer merch.



To everyone having issues with the producer pack download, please reach out to [email protected]


----------



## lewstherin006

I know everyone is enjoying P3, I had just had to go back and revisit "New Groove!" It's short but very fun to play!


----------



## CGrant109

That riff Mark was playing at 13:59 in the documentary is amazing.


----------



## Sebski

Flemmigan said:


> I'm sure at the next quarterly Periphery board meeting, they'll be keen to talk about the wishes of you and the other shareholders regarding the direction of the band.



I take back what I said about Spencer needing to leave. I'm actually a big fan of him the majority of the time.

To be honest, I'd love to see musicians actually reach out to their fans to guide the musical direction. I know bands just want to make music for themselves, but the reality is that these bands wouldnt be able to make music for a living if it wasnt for the fans.


----------



## efx1138

Sebski said:


> I take back what I said about Spencer needing to leave. I'm actually a big fan of him the majority of the time.
> 
> To be honest, I'd love to see musicians actually reach out to their fans to guide the musical direction. I know bands just want to make music for themselves, but the reality is that these bands wouldnt be able to make music for a living if it wasnt for the fans.



Just because fans support a band financially doesn't make them shareholders in the band. People should vote with their wallets if they don't like the direction a band is going in rather than somehow gauge (how would you even do that really?) what people on a forum thinks and go from there.

And really, a creative endeavor like being a musician is always about expressing what you as an artist/band is and if someone likes it well that's a big plus but fandom should never be more than that.


----------



## rokket2005

Democracy doesnt work even in a band with four or five people. Taking votes from tens of thousands of people on direction of a creative venture? Right...


----------



## ArtHam

efx1138 said:


> Just because fans support a band financially doesn't make them shareholders in the band. People should vote with their wallets if they don't like the direction a band is going in rather than somehow gauge (how would you even do that really?) what people on a forum thinks and go from there.
> 
> And really, a creative endeavor like being a musician is always about expressing what you as an artist/band is and if someone likes it well that's a big plus but fandom should never be more than that.



Agreed. The opinions of internet trolls (and, in the case of Sebski, RUDE) hardly ever constitute the actual public.
Just look at the last Ghostbusters movie. A lot of people on the internet were doing their absolute best to destroy the movie or make it flop.
However, in the real world the movie is an complete hit.

I hope bands never reach out to their public to see what they should do. It means they've completely lost their bearing. The moment bands do that people will push them back to their older work and then there will be another camp accusing them of stagnation and always releasing the same album. Though I don't see that hurt AC/DC. 

You can never please everybody though. Even when Opeth released Blackwater Park a lot of people were hating all over it. But there are many more people who love it than hate it. I'm sure it'll be the same with P3.


----------



## ArtHam

Sebski said:


> I take back what I said about Spencer needing to leave. I'm actually a big fan of him the majority of the time.
> 
> To be honest, I'd love to see musicians actually reach out to their fans to guide the musical direction. I know bands just want to make music for themselves, but the reality is that these bands wouldnt be able to make music for a living if it wasnt for the fans.



Then start a ....ing band and guide your own direction.


----------



## revivalmode

couverdure said:


> I'm figuring out the tunings used in this album. Misha said that they only used three on P3 to make it simple and no 8-strings were used on the album.
> 
> 
> 
> The Price Is Wrong, Motormouth and Flatline are in Drop A flat, and they're the only 7-string songs on the album.
> 
> Remain Indoors, Habitual Line-Stepper, Prayer Position, and Lune are in Drop A (AGCFAD).
> 
> The rest are in Drop C I believe.



YP!


----------



## MrYakob

mikernaut said:


> What did Jeff use to film the documentary? looks amazing! also I gotta say personally I love how the tone is more serious towards the start and you guys bring in the humor later on. Behind the scenes videos are always great to see and we get some cool insight into the process. The goofy stuff can be fun, but ultimately I love seeing how dedicated the musicians can be, because at the end of the day taking the creative path for a career is brutal and you really have to love what you do. ( believe me I know, trying to make ends meet being a video game artist)



I'm not sure about lenses, but I know he shot it on a GH4. I saw him post the doc on Reddit sometime last week in R/videography


----------



## Sebski

efx1138 said:


> Just because fans support a band financially doesn't make them shareholders in the band. People should vote with their wallets if they don't like the direction a band is going in rather than somehow gauge (how would you even do that really?) what people on a forum thinks and go from there.
> 
> And really, a creative endeavor like being a musician is always about expressing what you as an artist/band is and if someone likes it well that's a big plus but fandom should never be more than that.



Yeah of course it doesn't, but it's some food for thought. I wasn't suggesting scouring forums for opinions but if you wanna get practical then some kind of survey could do the job.

In fact that would probably help for democratic bands struggling to reach some kind of solution that keeps everyone happy.

I thought this was a forum for discussion, not bumlicking, so apologies for anyone upset because something negative was said. Periphery to this date is probably my favourite band, so I'm by no means trolling.

Agree that you've gotta make music for your own creative satisfaction, but I still think there's a little bit owed to the fans who enable you to do that for a living. And to be fair, Periphery have done a good job this time by releasing the producer pack so anyone who wants the instrumentals can be appeased.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Some songs are starting to stick with me, I don't know why it is taking so long to digest this album haha. Habitual Line Stepper is a massive standout, and of course Marigold


----------



## Asrial

ArtHam said:


> Just look at the last Ghostbusters movie. A lot of people on the internet were doing their absolute best to destroy the movie or make it flop.
> However, in the real world the movie is an complete hit.


Not to burst your bubble, but that Ghostbusters movie isn't a complete hit by any metric conceivable in the real world. It barely made back its production budget, the premise is whack, the acting is stale, humor bland, and compared to the original a major disappointment.



Sebski said:


> In fact that would probably help for democratic bands struggling to reach some kind of solution that keeps everyone happy.
> 
> I thought this was a forum for discussion, not bumlicking, so apologies for anyone upset because something negative was said. Periphery to this date is probably my favourite band, so I'm by no means trolling.
> 
> Agree that you've gotta make music for your own creative satisfaction, but I still think there's* a little bit owed to the fans who enable you to do that for a living.* And to be fair, Periphery have done a good job this time by releasing the producer pack so anyone who wants the instrumentals can be appeased.


They owe the fans absolutely nothing. Thinking a band owes its fans something because they sound different with a new release is a ridiculous notion. It's not bum licking at all; if you want art with community feedback being a thing, try gaming instead.


----------



## QuantumCybin

All I'm going to say is if Periphery initially wrote music with other people's interests in mind, P1 probably wouldn't have been as groundbreaking and you probably wouldn't be a fan 

Writing for themselves has worked great for them, and a ton of other bands.


----------



## philkilla

These guys have a bass player lined up for the tour yet?


----------



## Mattykoda

philkilla said:


> These guys have a bass player lined up for the tour yet?



On the wired guitarist stream Mark said that they will currently not be touring with a bassist and will just using backing tracks for now. Not sure if anything has changed in that time.


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> Yeah of course it doesn't, but it's some food for thought. I wasn't suggesting scouring forums for opinions but if you wanna get practical then some kind of survey could do the job.
> 
> In fact that would probably help for democratic bands struggling to reach some kind of solution that keeps everyone happy.
> 
> I thought this was a forum for discussion, not bumlicking, so apologies for anyone upset because something negative was said. Periphery to this date is probably my favourite band, so I'm by no means trolling.
> 
> Agree that you've gotta make music for your own creative satisfaction, but I still think there's a little bit owed to the fans who enable you to do that for a living. And to be fair, Periphery have done a good job this time by releasing the producer pack so anyone who wants the instrumentals can be appeased.



Dude, if you want to write songs by survey, be my guest. 

To me, I can't think of anything more demoralizing or depressing, it very much misses the point entirely. The point of writing music for us is self-expression. We appreciate the fans and love that they dig the stuff we write given how selfish an exploit it is. However, they don't owe us a thing, and we don't owe them anything back. We do our best where we can in areas other than music, for example we try to sell merch designs that seems to please the fanbase, as that is an area which we aren't using to express ourselves.


----------



## bulb

QuantumCybin said:


> All I'm going to say is if Periphery initially wrote music with other people's interests in mind, P1 probably wouldn't have been as groundbreaking and you probably wouldn't be a fan
> 
> Writing for themselves has worked great for them, and a ton of other bands.



If writing for ourselves stops working towards our success, it won't change a thing. As much as I welcome and am grateful for the little bit of success we have seen, we aren't owed it, and we never did this with success in mind. I'm surprised it has come this far, we are just going to enjoy the ride, and keep writing music that makes us happy!


----------



## bulb

Asrial said:


> They owe the fans absolutely nothing. Thinking a band owes its fans something because they sound different with a new release is a ridiculous notion. It's not bum licking at all; if you want art with community feedback being a thing, try gaming instead.



Wow...Pwned. Where's the like button on ss.org haha?


----------



## bulb

philkilla said:


> These guys have a bass player lined up for the tour yet?



We will be doing Nolly's bass tracks live for the time being. Honestly he has such a unique approach to his technique/bass tone, and it's something him and I have really worked on and optimized together to over the last handful of years to get it just right that we just wouldn't sound as good or be able to use the bass the same way in the mix if we didn't have tracks that Nolly himself was playing and prepared. So this is the solution that makes the most sense for us at this point in time.


----------



## Wildebeest

Misha, here's an idea for the next Periphery album. You will call it Periphery IV: ...And Justice For All, and it will only be instrumental except for when it's not. Feel free to credit me and what not when it comes time to publish.

Here is the album artwork:


----------



## bulb

Wildebeest said:


> Misha, here's an idea for the next Periphery album. You will call it Periphery IV: ...And Justice For All, and it will only be instrumental except for when it's not. Feel free to credit me and what not when it comes time to publish.
> 
> Here is the album artwork:





haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!


----------



## bloodfiredoom

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!



orthodox black metal


seriously though, I like the direction you guys are heading with the latest album. I couldn't get into your previous ones, but I absolutely love where you guys went in terms of songwriting and letting Spencer loose. Not that he seemed restrained previously, but only in hindsight of the latest release. I hope that makes sense.

Play from your ....ing heart, and it will rule.

Thank you for all your contributions to the instrument and the genre(s).


----------



## Seybsnilksz

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!



Listen to your next album and there's my answer. Even if I for some reason wouldn't like it.


----------



## hoffmaniv

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!



Jazz Odyssey meets A Change of Seasons meets Erotic Cakes.

Okay, but for real. What about doing a concept album, Bulb? It would be kind of cool to see you guys do that.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

*COUGH*finish retracking Breeze*COUGH*
To be honest, in terms of new material, I can't even reach for anything. PIII was amazing and sounding better every day for some reason. 

For just a general release though, I would absolutely love the idea of a re-recorded EP of some of the P1 tracks. Everyone has improved soooo much since that album came out, the mixes are so much fatter, Spencer turned into a f*cking monster, a re-recorded All New Materials, Light, maybe even Racecar, any of those originals would be awesome. Just for a quick little EP in between releases kind of like After the Burial did.


----------



## Fiction

hoffmaniv said:


> Okay, but for real. What about doing a concept album, Bulb? It would be kind of cool to see you guys do that.



Juggernaut


----------



## hoffmaniv

Fiction said:


> Juggernaut



So it is! Had no idea. It wasn't really clear to me, haha.


----------



## Asrial

bulb said:


> Wow...Pwned. Where's the like button on ss.org haha?







bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!



In all of the scenarios of what would be cool as all hell, I can think of 2.

First, a cover album. Go nuts with showing your influences! (I just really want to hear that opeth cover recorded.) +1 internet point for including Strapping Young Lad. 

Second, I actually listened to P1 in its entirety yesterday. It struck me how disjointed Spencers vocals are, compared to the absolute mayhem that's the instrumental and to your later releases. It would be cool if you released a re-imagined P1 EP with some of the tracks, for example The Walk or Buttersnips, just with all of the massiveness that's your current production method.

/EndFanficModule/


----------



## bloc

You guys gotta finish Not Enough Mana


----------



## bulb

Thanks guys,
So far the only consensus is that we should stick to our guns, and rerecord some songs off of P1. Believe it or not, those are both things that I personally would like to do. P1 I feel it is not up to the standard of the other albums, but there are some solid ideas on there, so rerecording some of those songs might be cool.

I actually want to redo Frak The Gods because I feel like that was a good song that was a rush job due to deadlines, and that was done before Spencer was recording himself, we could take our time with it now, and I would ideally want to slow it down 5-10bpm so the groove hits hard.


----------



## coreysMonster

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!


Track one is an orchestral opening that builds up and drops right into 

Track two, which starts off as a standard upbeat Periphery song but eventually becomes a jazz fusion piece

Track three involves guest star Les Claypool and is a song a bear crapping in the woods.

Track four is nothing but bear farts and Jake moaning on the toilet. Tentative title, Diarrheatron.

Track five is the sound of the abyss in form of a screaming child slowed down by 10000%, special guest is credited as Satan

Track six is a EDM / hiphop hybrid about Periphery's bling and their honeys, but honeys is literally honey and the bear from song four makes another appearance

Track seven is a carnival song based on the idea of evolution and the third eye, where it is revealed that the bear is actually a deity that has come to speak to us about our responsibility as a human race to take care of the planet, be kind to each other, and party hard as fuk. This track is 100 minutes long and is actually album five, with a feature length animated music video by Don Hertzfeld.

Seriously though everything everyone else has said. And, a re-recorded Zyglrox would be the bee's knees.


----------



## Wildebeest

bulb said:


> Thanks guys,
> So far the only consensus is that we should stick to our guns, and rerecord some songs off of P1. Believe it or not, those are both things that I personally would like to do. P1 I feel it is not up to the standard of the other albums, but there are some solid ideas on there, so rerecording some of those songs might be cool.
> 
> I actually want to redo Frak The Gods because I feel like that was a good song that was a rush job due to deadlines, and that was done before Spencer was recording himself, we could take our time with it now, and I would ideally want to slow it down 5-10bpm so the groove hits hard.



Just curious, are there any older songs that you particularly don't like anymore? I know I've written plenty of stuff that I've grown to loathe after a while.

What do I want from new Periphery? Just more solos so I can listen to your vibrato.


----------



## Draceius

bulb said:


> Thanks guys,
> So far the only consensus is that we should stick to our guns, and rerecord some songs off of P1. Believe it or not, those are both things that I personally would like to do. P1 I feel it is not up to the standard of the other albums, but there are some solid ideas on there, so rerecording some of those songs might be cool.
> 
> I actually want to redo Frak The Gods because I feel like that was a good song that was a rush job due to deadlines, and that was done before Spencer was recording himself, we could take our time with it now, and I would ideally want to slow it down 5-10bpm so the groove hits hard.



Would back all of this 169% Frak The Gods is one of my favourite songs you guys have done and I'd always back a rerecord/release of it.


----------



## gorthul

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!



Well, in my opinion you can just go on with what you are doing. However, I would like to see the ambient / electronic outros that were present on PI and PII instead of the orchestral stuff on PIII, since I think those did fit way better into your sound and the image of the band.

A re-recording of PI would also be pretty neat, especially after Spencer has grown so much in the last few years ( and yes, I already liked him on PI).


----------



## CGrant109

bulb said:


> I actually want to redo Frak The Gods because I feel like that was a good song that was a rush job due to deadlines, and that was done before Spencer was recording himself, we could take our time with it now, and I would ideally want to slow it down 5-10bpm so the groove hits hard.



Please do this. Frak the Gods is one of my favorite tracks by you guys, and it seemed like such an incredible song that didn't seem to fit on that EP you guys released it on.


----------



## Zalbu

I'd love to see a cover album like BTBAM's The Anatomy Of, hearing you guys play Opeth and Devin Townsend covers would be incredible


----------



## MerlinTKD

Okay, I've been waiting to spout my opinions until I'd given PIII enough listens to know how I really feel about it. Verdict: Frakin' Awesome! 

One of the things I love about Periphery is every release challenges me to reevaluate the image I carry of 'what Periphery is'. There's never rest, it's constant evolution. Not just trying things at random, but consciously choosing, pushing themselves to create.

May not be the most lucrative path, but the most satisfying. Makes for a great legacy as well, but it's clear they're not as worried about that, either.

To be more specific about PIII, musically it feels like freedom. Going where the muse takes you... and then respecting the muse by doing it at the highest level possible. I can imagine conversations like "We did full on electronic music on PII, let's try more organic sounds... hell, let's do it right and have actual strings and horns!"

I want to say a word about Spencer, too... lyrics haven't been a huge part of my Periphery experience in the past, that's just me, even to the point where I still have no idea what Juggernaut is about  but Spencer's work on this album is _stellar_. They made me think, made me remember... well, and made me worry, too, but I'm probably reading too much into it.  Regardless, the lyrics are _far_ better than I ever expect for much outside of underground hiphop, lightyears above most metal. Kudos to the Sponce. 


Final note: speaking of reading into things... how about that title? "Select Difficulty"? Perhaps as in, if you have a choice between taking the easy way out, and choosing the better, harder way? Pretty choice life lesson there: choose the hard way. Select Difficulty.

Well done, men.


----------



## vertibration

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!



After really spending time listening to P3, I revoke my statement about you guys working with an outside producer. Stunning production work. 

With that being said, I would like to see if you guys can challenge yourselves to write a couple tunes that hold back the "techincal" side of your writing, as everyone knows you all are awesome musicians, but rather focus on slowing it down, with heavy/catchy chord progressions, dreamy synths, and some experimental vocals that have not been done by you guys before. Something darker, spookier, and songs that dig into a much darker place. I think that would be a very interesting turn that may surprise yourselves, and your fans to some creative songs that you could potentially write. Im just using this as an example, and by no means should anyone use this song as what I think you should do, but if you take lets say the Deftones Digital Bath. That song is dark, ominous, heavy, melodic, and catchy. 

Not that I think you guys should write a song like that, thats not what I am saying at all. What I am saying is it would be interesting to see you guys come out with some darker music in your future releases that explore uncharted territories, while still retaining "your sound"


----------



## Arkeion

Doing something different and writing for yourselves got you this far, Misha. pls never stop. pls never listen to the vocal few bitch and moaners on a forum. P3 is a masterpiece. It's new, fresh, and definitely a welcomed change of pace. After 50 or so spins, I can honestly say P3 is easily in my top 3 favorite albums of all time.

Would I rather have P3 or P2 part 2? P3 any day. P2 was THE landmark album for me, but I wouldn't ever want you guys to force yourselves to recreate it. If I want P2, I can just pop in P2. It would kill me to know you guys wrote P4 for the bitchin' moaners on a forum.


----------



## vividox

bulb said:


> Dude, if you want to write songs by survey, be my guest.
> 
> To me, I can't think of anything more demoralizing or depressing, it very much misses the point entirely. The point of writing music for us is self-expression. We appreciate the fans and love that they dig the stuff we write given how selfish an exploit it is. However, they don't owe us a thing, and we don't owe them anything back. We do our best where we can in areas other than music, for example we try to sell merch designs that seems to please the fanbase, as that is an area which we aren't using to express ourselves.


I love this post so much. I ....ing hate it any time a fan says an artist "owes" them something because they support their ability to create. This entitlement attitude is one of the most pervasive and perverted of all ideas in modern society and it entirely misses the point of both a free market and artistic expression. When you buy something from another person - artistic in nature or not - that is by no means a contractual obligation that that person must continue to produce that product, continue to make the product better, or is otherwise subjected to your wants/needs/demands as a consumer. You always have the option to take your money elsewhere and the producer always has the option of deciding right now they'd rather plant beans. Entitlement annoys the absolute piss out of me. [/rant]


----------



## vividox

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!


The album is going to start with a measure in 1027/8 time. Then every successive measure is going to be reduced by one eighth note (so the first few would be 1027/8, 513/4, 1025/8, 512/4, etc...) all the way down to 1/8 time - which would be the last measure of the album.

You start in C#Minor (because it's metal as fuk) and every measure your key signature changes by a major fifth, going through the circle of fifths progression (because even tho you're metal as fuk, you are still trained musicians and respect classical repertoire).

The album will be called "Shrinking" and the lyrics should revolve around what your fun bits do when it gets cold outside.

Artistic. As. Fugggggggggg.


----------



## ASoC

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!



Keep doing what you're doing, your sound is unique and you always manage to be 3 steps ahead of everyone trying to cop your sound. However, I will be very disappoint if your fifth album isn't called Periphery V-Neck.


----------



## chipchappy

As I predicted... P3 kicks major a$$

I do have one remaining question for the bringer of bulbs himself:

Misha, in this video -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WinV5Xj-Y44

at 1:22, the riff that Mrak is recording... what happened to that track?? I got so excited when I saw that and was looking forward to some serious djent riffage and was both surprised and bummed that it didn't make the album. Any inside info on that tune? 

Sorry if this has been asked before. That riff is just so gosh darn good!


----------



## bouVIP

bulb said:


> haha actually just out of morbid curiosity, let's say you guys had a say in what our next album should be like, what do you think it should be? Seriously, and please give detailed responses!




I agree with everyone that guys should keep doing your own thing. I love how riff oriented P3 is, but with that said wouldn't mind so more shreddy solos~


----------



## Wildebeest

chipchappy said:


> As I predicted... P3 kicks major a$$
> 
> I do have one remaining question for the bringer of bulbs himself:
> 
> Misha, in this video -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WinV5Xj-Y44
> 
> at 1:22, the riff that Mrak is recording... what happened to that track?? I got so excited when I saw that and was looking forward to some serious djent riffage and was both surprised and bummed that it didn't make the album. Any inside info on that tune?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. That riff is just so gosh darn good!



.... I forgot about that riff. It's so cool man, I need it.


Misha pls


----------



## Random3

Listened to it once through so far.

The standouts on first listen are Marigold and Lune.

The only one I actively dislike is The Way The News Goes.


----------



## Wildebeest

I didn't care for Lune initially and now it's my favorite off the album. This band always delivers, every album has been amazing.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Just got back from seeing them. That show was a billion and a half times better than the one last year, and they played way more songs. 

As far as rerecording a P1 song, my vote goes for The Walk and Racecar. 

Mainly because I was late to the party and I want to hear those two live SO BADLY OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

I know you think your older songs are boring, which is understandable because holy .... PIII is something else man, but PI had the innocence of the band's youth... if that makes any sense. The songs still rip, and if I ever hear Racecar live I'll probably cry


----------



## philkilla

Saw them last night in hotlanta too. 

That show was wayyyyy crazier than the previous show, despite only having the virtual form of nolly present.

I won't give away the setlist, but it seemed like they got the softer songs out of the way and the appropriately skull ....ed everyone by the end.

Oh, and some dude proposed to his girl mid-show. Definitely one of the best shows I've been to yet in my 32 years.

Those guys killed it.


----------



## T40

philkilla said:


> Saw them last night in hotlanta too.
> 
> That show was wayyyyy crazier than the previous show, despite only having the virtual form of nolly present.
> 
> I won't give away the setlist, but it seemed like they got the softer songs out of the way and the appropriately skull ....ed everyone by the end.
> 
> Oh, and some dude proposed to his girl mid-show. Definitely one of the best shows I've been to yet in my 32 years.
> 
> Those guys killed it.



That was the first time Ive seen someone propose at a metal show. Wish i wouldve thought about that before I proposed.

But I agree, it was a ballin show. One of my friends said "You guys have been trying to turn me on to them for years now, but after seeing them here, it clicks. One of the tightest bands I've ever seen,"


----------



## Esp Griffyn

philkilla said:


> Saw them last night in hotlanta too.
> 
> That show was wayyyyy crazier than the previous show, despite only having the virtual form of nolly present.



Virtual Nolly, how does that work? Was he playing via Skype?

Also, will there or is there a way to get P3 without vocals? I'm not much of a Periphery fan but I do remember the first album having a version without vocals and it was a big improvement over the tracks with Spencer on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Esp Griffyn said:


> Virtual Nolly, how does that work? Was he playing via Skype?
> 
> Also, will there or is there a way to get P3 without vocals? I'm not much of a Periphery fan but I do remember the first album having a version without vocals and it was a big improvement over the tracks with Spencer on them.



They only did that for the first album.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Esp Griffyn said:


> Virtual Nolly, how does that work? Was he playing via Skype?
> 
> Also, will there or is there a way to get P3 without vocals? I'm not much of a Periphery fan but I do remember the first album having a version without vocals and it was a big improvement over the tracks with Spencer on them.




"blah blah artistic vision blah"

You'd have to shell out for the producer pack and throw together your own instrumental version.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They only did that for the first album.



That's a shame.


----------



## bhakan

Esp Griffyn said:


> Virtual Nolly, how does that work? Was he playing via Skype?
> 
> Also, will there or is there a way to get P3 without vocals? I'm not much of a Periphery fan but I do remember the first album having a version without vocals and it was a big improvement over the tracks with Spencer on them.


Someone made an instrumental mix from the producer pack and then posted it


----------



## Joose

Ya know, and I'm sure it has been mentioned multiple times before, but I really want Periphery to be one of very few bands who go back and redo their debut. Seriously, their debut with the new recording techniques and equipment+Spencer as he is today? Yeaaaah... that would be sick. (I'm imagining "Totla Mad" as if it were recorded for PIII at the moment.)

Anyway, still listening go PIII at least once or twice a day. I'm quite literally obsessed.


----------



## MTWD27

bulb said:


> Thanks guys,
> So far the only consensus is that we should stick to our guns, and rerecord some songs off of P1. Believe it or not, those are both things that I personally would like to do. P1 I feel it is not up to the standard of the other albums, but there are some solid ideas on there, so rerecording some of those songs might be cool.
> 
> I actually want to redo Frak The Gods because I feel like that was a good song that was a rush job due to deadlines, and that was done before Spencer was recording himself, we could take our time with it now, and I would ideally want to slow it down 5-10bpm so the groove hits hard.



Re-record All New Materials and have spence sing that Katy Perry version that's on youtube.


----------



## ASoC

MTWD27 said:


> Re-record All New Materials and have spence sing that Katy Perry version that's on youtube.



Need the like button back for this


----------



## Spicypickles

Esp Griffyn said:


> That's a shame.



Your face is a shame.

I seriously don't get the mad spencer hate. That dude has major pipes. HE'S PART OF THE BAND. HE'S NOT GOING ANYWHERE. 

It's such a pain in the ass to see all the YouTube commenters and other douches saying this crap. I can't even imagine being in the band and constantly wading through this crap.


----------



## Opion

OK OK, since we are all calling out songs that we think Periph should do next:

1. Not enough mana
2. Breeze (unless it's going to be on the Bulb solo album)
3. TIGER
4. Heliovice
5. Mother....in TIGER

Ok I think I've gotten my point across....Tiger is an awesome jam :lol


----------



## Cnev

They should have never released an instrumental version of P1, as it obviously created expectations regarding the fundamental focus of the band moving forward. I really felt bad for Spencer at the time; all that hard work and personal investment almost seemed like a throwaway, and to this day people still feel that way about his contributions to the band. It framed Spencer as a secondary member that didn't really represent the totality of the band, and I find that really quite sad given the obvious effort he has put into it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Cnev said:


> They should have never released an instrumental version of P1, as it obviously created expectations regarding the fundamental focus of the band moving forward. I really felt bad for Spencer at the time; all that hard work and personal investment almost seemed like a throwaway, and to this day people still feel that way about his contributions to the band. It framed Spencer as a secondary member that didn't really represent the totality of the band, and I find that really quite sad given the obvious effort he has put into it.





Spicypickles said:


> Your face is a shame.
> 
> I seriously don't get the mad spencer hate. That dude has major pipes. HE'S PART OF THE BAND. HE'S NOT GOING ANYWHERE.
> 
> It's such a pain in the ass to see all the YouTube commenters and other douches saying this crap. I can't even imagine being in the band and constantly wading through this crap.



You know, not everyone that's after an instrumental version is after it because they dislike the Sponcer. The guy is one of my favorite vocalists around, his work on P2 (Have you *heard* Froggin' Bullfish? Oh my lord) and P3 is absolutely top shelf. That said, if you were to take his track off of certain songs, it would almost sound like an entirely new song. Having a version with no vocals exposes a completely different facet of the music.

Granted, as the music seems to be more and more crafted around Spencer's contributions, it would make less and less sense to look for an instrumental version ("The Way the News Goes" without Spencer just feels empty, for example), there are still songs that would be interesting to have both versions for. 

I've made it no secret that I'm a P2 diehard, and I think Sponce was at his best on that record. I would still really enjoy an instrumental version of Ji, or the Peripherized version of Scarlet, for example. That's part of why I think the Producer Pack bundle was such a cool idea (seriously, I'd pay the 30~40 bucks an album for every album if this was always available). I would be super bummed out if Spencer ever left or got replaced for any reason, but that doesn't mean that the songs don't hold merit without him.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Spicypickles said:


> Your face is a shame.
> 
> I seriously don't get the mad spencer hate. That dude has major pipes. HE'S PART OF THE BAND. HE'S NOT GOING ANYWHERE.
> 
> It's such a pain in the ass to see all the YouTube commenters and other douches saying this crap. I can't even imagine being in the band and constantly wading through this crap.



Is there any need for that? Wind your neck in.


----------



## chipchappy

This is slightly off topic... but has anyone watched the new Netflix show "Stranger Things"? I feel like even though it was released well after Juggernaut I'm seeing tons of parallels between the two.

PLOT SPOILER ALERT:

The show is about a middle school kid that goes missing and his friends and family try to find him, while also another kid has escaped from a military base and has special powers due to project MK Ultra (!!!!). All the while a monster is sighted who is believed to be responsible for the disappearance and has ties to the super-power-infused-kid.

Also, the last friggin' song on Omega is actually called STRANGER THINGS!!

I'm sure sponce didn't write it based on that or anything, but god this show feels like a visual representation of what Juggernaut seemed to be about...


----------



## Arkeion

Saw the guys in Memphis last night. It was a hell of a show. It looked packed to the gills from my spot and every single person in that place was singing.

Funny/embarrassing story. I walked up to the side of the stage after the set to ask Misha for a pick. He threw one at me like point blank, pegged me right in the forehead, and it fell to the ground. If he noticed, I'm sure he laughed his ass off because I was frantically looking for it. Luckily a nice girl next to me told me she was standing on it and let me pick it up.

Thanks for the pick Meesh! What guitar were you using during Scarlet? It wasn't your Jackson, but I didn't realize that until the stage lights went off after the song.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Ordacleaphobia said:


> You know, not everyone that's after an instrumental version is after it because they dislike the Sponcer. The guy is one of my favorite vocalists around, his work on P2 (Have you *heard* Froggin' Bullfish? Oh my lord) and P3 is absolutely top shelf. That said, if you were to take his track off of certain songs, it would almost sound like an entirely new song. Having a version with no vocals exposes a completely different facet of the music.
> 
> Granted, as the music seems to be more and more crafted around Spencer's contributions, it would make less and less sense to look for an instrumental version ("The Way the News Goes" without Spencer just feels empty, for example), there are still songs that would be interesting to have both versions for.
> 
> I've made it no secret that I'm a P2 diehard, and I think Sponce was at his best on that record. I would still really enjoy an instrumental version of Ji, or the Peripherized version of Scarlet, for example. That's part of why I think the Producer Pack bundle was such a cool idea (seriously, I'd pay the 30~40 bucks an album for every album if this was always available). I would be super bummed out if Spencer ever left or got replaced for any reason, but that doesn't mean that the songs don't hold merit without him.



This a thousand times. I wish other Periphery albums had producer packs because I love listening to the isolated instruments including vocals. Also, it's really useful for covers.

Not Periphery but this is one of my favorite videos on YT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9-ocfwxFeo


It helped me tremendously with learning how to scream.


----------



## sawtoothscream

I like with and without. I think retrograde by Jason Richardson is a good example. It sounds completely different without vocals. Both sound good.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Woo man just got home from the dallas show. Absolutely fantastic performances by all bands.

Just fyi though for future dates. Do not be surprised if head lice gets spread around because mark and a fish hat.


----------



## toiletstand

wait what


----------



## Sephiroth952

toiletstand said:


> wait what


Really gross looking hat got thrown on stage. It got put on Spences mic and and marks head.


----------



## Fiction

Really enjoying this album.. Been busting my ass trying to learn bits. Pretty much have remain indoors, absolomb & marigold down pact.. althought I've just burnt out my cheap little metronome


----------



## Coryd

So....no chance at getting the producer's edition again?

Please please please!!! I can't believe i missed out on it!!!


----------



## Gravy Train

Saw Periphery last night and wow, what an amazing show. The sound was fantastic and the light show was on point. It was my first time seeing them and it won't be my last! Bravo boys, bravo.


----------



## philkilla

Their tones sounded freaking ridiculous.


----------



## T40

Hey Misha,

Whats up with the Peavey cabs? No mo zilla?


----------



## VigilSerus

T40 said:


> Hey Misha,
> 
> Whats up with the Peavey cabs? No mo zilla?




He mentioned up on Facebook that his Zilla's are at home, and he has a secret cab in the works that he's brought on tour. His setup is a sub-cab paired with his secret cab.


----------



## bulb

ShadowsfeaR said:


> He mentioned up on Facebook that his Zilla's are at home, and he has a secret cab in the works that he's brought on tour. His setup is a sub-cab paired with his secret cab.



This basically haha.
The peavey cabs are kinda insane, especially when paired with that sub cab. They sent me the sub cab to test out and I didn't really think I would care/use it much but holy .... it makes the stage shake and the guitar tone hit your chest when you palm mute. The rig puts a stupid smile on my face hahah


----------



## T40

bulb said:


> The rig puts a stupid smile on my face hahah



And thats what music is all about


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

T40 said:


> And thats what music is all about



"Ordacleaphobia likes this."

That rig sounds sweet. Come to Sacramento and lemme see dat thall.


----------



## Spicypickles

I am so BUUUMMMMMEEEDDD that I missed the HTX show. Major project for work requiring 15 hours yesterday and an early proposal this morning. I literally didn't have the time.


I had already bought the tickets though so I kinda helped out :/


----------



## nicktao

Hey Misha, any chance of re-releasing the producer packs?


----------



## sept1ma

Can anyone share midi of drums from Frak The Gods?


----------



## philkilla

bulb said:


> This basically haha.
> The peavey cabs are kinda insane, especially when paired with that sub cab. They sent me the sub cab to test out and I didn't really think I would care/use it much but holy .... it makes the stage shake and the guitar tone hit your chest when you palm mute. The rig puts a stupid smile on my face hahah



Witnessed in atlanta. Consider face appropriately melted.


----------



## Wildebeest

When are we going to get an update on Eclectic Precisions?


----------



## psycle_1

I've got to say, I can't stop listening to this album. When P1 came out, I was not impressed at all. Sorry. Just seemed immature IMO. I wasn't sure what to think about P2, but I was pleasantly surprised. It was almost like an entirely different band. Juggernaut was just ....ing nuts (in a good way). P3 is just a perfect album all together. It has a little bit of something for everyone, and if you have diverse tastes in music, it's the total package.


----------



## kabz

bulb said:


> Thanks guys,
> So far the only consensus is that we should stick to our guns, and rerecord some songs off of P1. Believe it or not, those are both things that I personally would like to do. P1 I feel it is not up to the standard of the other albums, but there are some solid ideas on there, so rerecording some of those songs might be cool.
> 
> I actually want to redo Frak The Gods because I feel like that was a good song that was a rush job due to deadlines, and that was done before Spencer was recording himself, we could take our time with it now, and I would ideally want to slow it down 5-10bpm so the groove hits hard.



Absolutely re-record some of P1 -- an updated All New Materials with Spencer peforming how he has been as of late -- could be glorious.

P3 is one of those instant classics though. First time I listened through -- I went: "Wait, what? That's IT?"
Then the second and third time it clicked and I kept on listening. The tonality, musicality, cinematic quality, and juxtaposed heavy and super melodic were an absolute joy to my ears, and it was like eating a giant musical feast, where course after course kept coming, but you still want more.


----------



## bhakan

sept1ma said:


> Can anyone share midi of drums from Frak The Gods?


I found a Tabit tab of it. I'm not sure how accurate it is as I haven't listened closely but it's got 5 stars and sounds solid from a quick listen. I could export the midi from that for you if you want.


----------



## Wildebeest

I'd love to hear rerecordings/reimaginings of

1) Insomnia
2) The Walk
3) All New Materials
4) Icarus Lives!
5) Buttersnips
6) Totla Mad
7) Zyglrox
8) Frak The Gods


I'd rather have the Eclectic Precisions debut though.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Not to mention a remake of Ragtime Dandy's.


----------



## AmoryB

So excited for the show tomorrow night! My lady and I are making a 4 hour trip to LA just to see the guys! Can't wait!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Wildebeest said:


> I'd love to hear rerecordings/reimaginings of
> 
> 1) Insomnia
> 2) The Walk
> 3) All New Materials
> 4) Icarus Lives!
> 5) Buttersnips
> 6) Totla Mad
> 7) Zyglrox
> 8) Frak The Gods
> 
> 
> I'd rather have the Eclectic Precisions debut though.



Let me jump in my RACECAR so I can quickly inform you that you're missing the best song on the album 


Yeah? 



Yeah?



?


----------



## RevelGTR

I've got tickets for this Wednesday in Seattle! Super excited. The Haunted Shores album turned out awesome, it would be interesting to hear some of the black metal type textures on a Periphery album.


----------



## vividox

Sephiroth952 said:


> Not to mention a remake of Ragtime Dandy's.



Man, I miss the like button.


----------



## squids

saw them last night in SF. it was my first time seeing them play live and they absolutely killed it. i was a little bummed that they opened with old songs off P2 but when they played the bad thing i was too stoked. i brought my girlfriend who isn't super familiar with metal and she loved it.
p.s. sikth also killed it, if anyone was wondering how they sound live.


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah I was there too and did the meet & greet. Spent most of the time with Mark and Matt. Misha brought out is blue ht-7 and Mark got his 6 string SE. I'm now convinced I need both in my life haha. The whole band was awesome and Matt gave me some cool up and coming info about GGD that got me excited. He also was genuinely interested in my feedback about the software and explained how they did everything which was cool to hear.

Performance was killer I was up on the railing and it sounded awesome. Really tight and clean. It would have been cool to meet Nolly and see him on stage just because I never got the chance to. And yes Sikth killed it plus I caught one of Pin's picks.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Debating going to the Philly show,. Just hate going to these cities for shows, pain in the ass to get around and find parking


----------



## brutalwizard

Mobbing out to Portland tomorrow from Boise area. Like 6 hour drive haha. What's the set list looking like fam?


----------



## ASoC

They didn't play anything off of P1 here in LA. 3 songs from P2, 4 from Juggernaut and 6 from P3. If you want specific songs, I can tell you all of them. I'm not super clear on the order though.


----------



## Veldar

They didn't play Icarus lives?


----------



## Flemmigan

Veldar said:


> They didn't play Icarus lives?



Yes, for once, thank god!


----------



## ASoC

Veldar said:


> They didn't play Icarus lives?





Flemmigan said:


> Yes, for once, thank god!



People at the show were asking for it 

I can see why they wouldn't want to keep playing it, but I was a bit sad that they didn't play anything off the first album


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm really kicking myself for browning out immediately after Scarlet but managed to take this shockingly good cellphone picture of Spencer getting all limp wristed :






Sikth killed it too. Getting to mosh to Bland Street Bloom after jamming to Death of a Dead Day for the better part of decade felt so good


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

^ Where's the rest of the band??


----------



## vividox

ZeroS1gnol said:


> ^ Where's the rest of the band??


Nolly isn't touring. Jake must be hiding.


----------



## squids

brutalwizard said:


> Mobbing out to Portland tomorrow from Boise area. Like 6 hour drive haha. What's the set list looking like fam?



if you're still interested in the setlist, i don't really want to spoil it for everyone (i like surprise setlists!) but they did an instagram takeover for guitar center a few days ago and posted a blurry picture of the list, however its pretty easy to see them (i took a screenshot and zoomed in).


----------



## Flemmigan

Also, you can find just about any setlist on setlist.fm.


----------



## shpence

bulb said:


> This basically haha.
> The peavey cabs are kinda insane, especially when paired with that sub cab. They sent me the sub cab to test out and I didn't really think I would care/use it much but holy .... it makes the stage shake and the guitar tone hit your chest when you palm mute. The rig puts a stupid smile on my face hahah



I'm stupid. What is a sub cab?


----------



## FEcorvus

ASoC said:


> People at the show were asking for it
> 
> I can see why they wouldn't want to keep playing it, but I was a bit sad that they didn't play anything off the first album



if I remember correctly they played jet pack at the show I went to


----------



## Spicypickles

shpence said:


> I'm stupid. What is a sub cab?





Sealed cab with a subwoofer


----------



## Spicypickles

Going back to the album, I think flatline would have fit in on one of the juggernaut albums really well, thematically speaking.


----------



## Casper777

Maybe it has been talked before, but any idea how to get the producer pack version of the last album?!


----------



## squids

i agree with flatline fitting in on juggernaut, but i disagree with it being the weakest track on the album; the first riff is heavier than anything else on the album for me. 
also i haven't seen a lot of love for the way the news goes; i think that song is probably one of my favorites! its also really fun to play too, albeit a real pain to have figured out by ear.....


----------



## ASoC

squids said:


> i agree with flatline fitting in on juggernaut, but i disagree with it being the weakest track on the album; the first riff is heavier than anything else on the album for me.
> also i haven't seen a lot of love for the way the news goes; i think that song is probably one of my favorites! its also really fun to play too, albeit a real pain to have figured out by ear.....



The Way the News Goes... is absolutely my favorite song on the album. I have an obsession with the second half of the song, the groove is just too filthy  

Flatline is probably my second favorite song of the album, it feels REALLY dynamic compared to everything else 

Prayer Position gets special mention for gnarliest riffage


----------



## Vision

They killed at the show last night in Seattle. All the songs were great, but the surprise for me was Lune? Wasn't my favorite on the album, but having the entire crowd singing with Spencer at the end was epic. Turned it into one of my favorites. 

So stoked to see Sikth after all these years too, definitely a bucket list thing that I never thought I would be able to do.


----------



## JEngelking

Vision said:


> So stoked to see Sikth after all these years too, definitely a bucket list thing that I never thought I would be able to do.



Definitely going to see Periphery mainly, but I've slowly sifted through all their music over the past couple years and have been a fan of all of it, and didn't think I'd ever see them live either.


----------



## RevelGTR

Even having seen Nile, Slayer, etc. The Bad Thing was the heaviest live experience I have ever had.


----------



## Mattykoda

^ I lost it on the bad thing. Halfway through when the breakdown hits I went into hulk smash mode and almost fell over the railing.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Just came here to tell you US guys how incredibly jealous I am of you getting to see both SikTh and Periphery at the same time.


----------



## squids

Mattykoda said:


> ^ I lost it on the bad thing. Halfway through when the breakdown hits I went into hulk smash mode and almost fell over the railing.



dude at the SF show there wasn't even a break b/w remain indoors and the bad thing, they just went straight into it. needless to say, it was ....ing insane.


----------



## squids

bhakan said:


> Someone made an instrumental mix from the producer pack and then posted it




he took it down  
i love spencers vocals, don't get me wrong, but i also love jammin the songs instrumentally as well, as you hear so much more in the mix than before.


----------



## Wildebeest

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Just came here to tell you US guys how incredibly jealous I am of you getting to see both SikTh and Periphery at the same time.


I'm so pissed I have to miss the show because of work, I've been a huge fan of both bands for years.


----------



## Mattykoda

squids said:


> dude at the SF show there wasn't even a break b/w remain indoors and the bad thing, they just went straight into it. needless to say, it was ....ing insane.



That's the one I was at! I should of posted that I was going so I could have met some fellow sso members.


----------



## NotLukasz

Might be a little too late but they're Doin a free chicago show at the Arlington heights guitar center on Tuesday


----------



## NotLukasz

They're giving away the tickets today at 10 as soon as the store opens, 150 tickets first come first serve


----------



## Miek

Someone should bring Dan Weller some orthotic inserts for his ....ed up foot at the next shoe. show, i mean show.


----------



## Spicypickles

Spicypickles said:


> Going back to the album, I think flatline would have fit in on one of the juggernaut albums really well, thematically speaking.





squids said:


> i agree with flatline fitting in on juggernaut, but i disagree with it being the weakest track on the album; the first riff is heavier than anything else on the album for me.





.....unless you were talking about someone else's comment, I never said anything about Flatline being weak. It's one of my favorites on the album.


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## Black_Sheep

Now, thanks to Misha's vid, im definetly done learning Marigold. Fun track to play. 

I'd love to learn more P3 songs, but learning by ear is quite a slow process for me. I know there's a tab book by Sheet Happens coming in the future, anyone know a release date or something like that?


----------



## Xcaliber

Black_Sheep said:


> <snip>
> 
> I know there's a tab book by Sheet Happens coming in the future, anyone know a release date or something like that?



^^^This^^^


----------



## squids

Spicypickles said:


> .....unless you were talking about someone else's comment, I never said anything about Flatline being weak. It's one of my favorites on the album.



not quoting you bud! i just remember seeing a few comments about that a couple weeks ago as they started releasing a song every day. sorry for any mix up.


----------



## robski92

> They're giving away the tickets today at 10 as soon as the store opens, 150 tickets first come first serve



I will be there if anyone else that got a wristband wants to meet up!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Mattykoda said:


>




I've honestly have never really liked Periphery but this song is really really awesome. Not sure if they've been going down a different path lately but I'm really liking what I hear.


----------



## Drezik27

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I've honestly have never really liked Periphery but this song is really really awesome. Not sure if they've been going down a different path lately but I'm really liking what I hear.



Same. They seem like really cool dudes and I appreciate what they do for the community (sharing presets, how to videos, etc). That's pretty much the main reason I follow them. 

Honestly, I can probably count on 1 hand the number of songs that I listen to repeatedly but this track is f*cking awesome. I can jam this on repeat all day and not get sick of it, hope to hear more like it in the future.


----------



## jwade

Holy eff I LOVE Motormouth. Ridiculous song.


----------



## cslushy

I took a flight just to see Periphery's tour last weekend and it was without a doubt worth it! Toothgrinder was was more proggy than I expected or had heard when checking them out online. Chon is literal perfection and I could have watched them play like 3x as long easily. SikTh was way better than I expected them to be live. I thought that the vocals would be really bad live because I had seen videos in that past where they were not great, but everyone killed it. Then obviously Periphery was perfection. Two things tho: First 22 Faces has been taken off the set when according to setlist.fm it was previously part of it. Second Chon's volume made what they were playing extremely clear and when Periphery and SikTh played I couldn't help but think it would be more enjoyable if it was slightly less loud. I think that less volume can = more if it is easier to make out the parts.


----------



## Coryd

Please re-release the producer pack for purchase!
I'm patiently waiting with CC in hand and at the ready


----------



## skudmunky

cslushy said:


> I took a flight just to see Periphery's tour last weekend and it was without a doubt worth it! Toothgrinder was was more proggy than I expected or had heard when checking them out online. Chon is literal perfection and I could have watched them play like 3x as long easily. SikTh was way better than I expected them to be live. I thought that the vocals would be really bad live because I had seen videos in that past where they were not great, but everyone killed it. Then obviously Periphery was perfection. Two things tho: First 22 Faces has been taken off the set when according to setlist.fm it was previously part of it. Second Chon's volume made what they were playing extremely clear and when Periphery and SikTh played I couldn't help but think it would be more enjoyable if it was slightly less loud. I think that less volume can = more if it is easier to make out the parts.



I was introduced to Toothgrinder on the Periphery / Intervals / Toothgrinder tour and they blew me away. Their latest album is great and I can't wait to see them again with Periphery on Thursday


----------



## Cheap

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFbR5Te8gEY

My friend got their whole 'secret' show at GC last week and there's tons of Titan 8, PRS 8, and Jackson 8 content in there. He's editing the rest of the videos still, but did this one first cuz Stranger Things

All these dudes absolutely slay live even in sterile normal lighting and not a lot of movement


----------



## philkilla

Misha you dirty dog, this is heavy as ....: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkenJ8MJvpo

Big, big fan of Deus Ex. Looking forward to trying the PC version once they optimize it a bit better.


----------



## Drezik27

philkilla said:


> Misha you dirty dog, this is heavy as ....: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkenJ8MJvpo
> 
> Big, big fan of Deus Ex. Looking forward to trying the PC version once they optimize it a bit better.



Wow that's nasty. I will be jamming this for the rest of the day, thanks for posting.


----------



## philkilla

Drezik27 said:


> Wow that's nasty. I will be jamming this for the rest of the day, thanks for posting.


----------



## robski92

> My friend got their whole 'secret' show at GC last week and there's tons of Titan 8, PRS 8, and Jackson 8 content in there. He's editing the rest of the videos still, but did this one first cuz Stranger Things
> 
> All these dudes absolutely slay live even in sterile normal lighting and not a lot of movement



I was there as well, it was an awesome show! I have some pictures but I need to throw them on my computer first and then I'll upload a few!


----------



## bulb

philkilla said:


> Misha you dirty dog, this is heavy as ....: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkenJ8MJvpo
> 
> Big, big fan of Deus Ex. Looking forward to trying the PC version once they optimize it a bit better.



Thanks so much!
I'm definitely trying to slowly break my way into the video game industry haha


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> Thanks so much!
> I'm definitely trying to slowly break my way into the video game industry haha



Will trade soul for a Misha / Mick Gordon soundtrack collab.


----------



## MattThePenguin

bulb said:


> Thanks so much!
> I'm definitely trying to slowly break my way into the video game industry haha



That's one of the reasons why I love Periphery II and III

Some of the electronic/string sections that were placed between the songs are so cool! They make me feel like I'm playing Kingdom Hearts II all over again, or like I'm witnessing the aftermath of an epic boss fight


----------



## VigilSerus

bulb said:


> Thanks so much!
> I'm definitely trying to slowly break my way into the video game industry haha



Fvck yes my dude. It's so amazing hearing your work for this and Halo 2 Anniversary.


----------



## bulb

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Fvck yes my dude. It's so amazing hearing your work for this and Halo 2 Anniversary.



Kind of a secret so you didn't hear it from me, but Bungie is using my Sepiks cover for the Sepiks Perfected strike in Destiny: Rise of Iron! So stoked!!


----------



## VigilSerus

bulb said:


> Kind of a secret so you didn't hear it from me, but Bungie is using my Sepiks cover for the Sepiks Perfected strike in Destiny: Rise of Iron! So stoked!!



f*******CK now I _have_ to buy Rise of Iron.


----------



## kamello

philkilla said:


> Misha you dirty dog, this is heavy as ....: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkenJ8MJvpo
> 
> Big, big fan of Deus Ex. Looking forward to trying the PC version once they optimize it a bit better.




holy. sh1t. that's awesome! 


and same here, loved Deus Ex Human Revolution soundtrack, I really want to get more into that kind of big-sounding-ambient writting but damn it's hard to think in the ''macro'' level it requires


----------



## Black_Sheep

What tuning they used on the song "Zero" ? 

..Love that Deus Ex song, epic! gonna get the game soon. Huge fan of the series as well.


----------



## philkilla

bulb said:


> Thanks so much!
> I'm definitely trying to slowly break my way into the video game industry haha



Dude it's great. The first half fits the deux ex theme so well, and I'm honestly they approved the song after the second half kicks in because of how heavy it is...there must be some metal heads among the dev's at Eidos.

Have you given the Doom soundtrack a listen yet?



Ordacleaphobia said:


> Will trade soul for a Misha / Mick Gordon soundtrack collab.



I don't think we can handle that.


----------



## MattThePenguin

bulb said:


> Kind of a secret so you didn't hear it from me, but Bungie is using my Sepiks cover for the Sepiks Perfected strike in Destiny: Rise of Iron! So stoked!!



God dammit, I gotta download that game again haha


----------



## TheShreddinHand

bulb said:


> Thanks so much!
> I'm definitely trying to slowly break my way into the video game industry haha



I absolutely loved that track you did for H2!!


----------



## Miek

show was great last night. i got to stand right under dan weller and had a perfect view of misha's lovely hat


----------



## ASoC

Black_Sheep said:


> What tuning they used on the song "Zero" ?
> 
> ..Love that Deus Ex cover, epic! gonna get the game soon. Huge fan of the series as well.



"Zero" is in Drop Ab on a 7 string


----------



## mikernaut

When did this happen? 
I touched down in Cali, stumbled across a random musical instrument store and found it.



Haven't had a chance to really go through it, all my guitars are still on the mover's truck except my Skervesen tuned in regular.

song listing is-
all new materials
the bad thing
graveless
icarus lives
jetpacks was yes
luck as a constant
make total destroy
scarlet
22 faces


----------



## philkilla

Well dang


----------



## kabz

bulb said:


> Thanks so much!
> I'm definitely trying to slowly break my way into the video game industry haha



Mike Patton did, and you will too man


----------



## patdavidmusic

bulb said:


> Kind of a secret so you didn't hear it from me, but Bungie is using my Sepiks cover for the Sepiks Perfected strike in Destiny: Rise of Iron! So stoked!!



That's amazing! Huge congrats!


----------



## Mattykoda

Jesus where can I download the ending credits theme? That was all types of good


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> Kind of a secret so you didn't hear it from me, but Bungie is using my Sepiks cover for the Sepiks Perfected strike in Destiny: Rise of Iron! So stoked!!



Dude... That's awesome! Should definitely spice up that strike!  I'll be keeping an ear out for that!


----------



## efx1138

Did you guys see this? http://geargods.net/mix-tip-of-the-...rom-peripherys-adam-nolly-getgood-this-month/

I signed up for it, it's pretty interesting comparing the raw sounds to the stems of the producer pack.


----------



## Jake

My best friend got to play Mrak's PRS 8 last night and I'm the most jealous person.


----------



## bracky

Saw Periphery last evening in Baltimore. They ....ing killed.


----------



## skudmunky

bracky said:


> Saw Periphery last evening in Baltimore. They ....ing killed.



People stage dived onto other crowdsurfers, so almost literally.

Insanely amazing show - place exploded for Marigold and Bad Thing.


----------



## bracky

skudmunky said:


> People stage dived onto other crowdsurfers, so almost literally.
> 
> Insanely amazing show - place exploded for Marigold and Bad Thing.




Is it typical that they let everyone up on the stage for the whole show? lol


----------



## Wildebeest

So are these new tab books actually tabbed by the band? Forgive me if this has already been answered. It makes a big difference as to whether or not I'd get the books and I've been burned in the past with improper fingerings and such.


----------



## squids

i saw a bunch of comments a few pages ago about how P1 material would sound if rerecorded now? 

idk if anyone else saw this but, if this is how misha and matt sound alone now, i have no doubt a P1 remake would sound amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuALyzTnug


----------



## Wildebeest

squids said:


> i saw a bunch of comments a few pages ago about how P1 material would sound if rerecorded now?
> 
> idk if anyone else saw this but, if this is how misha and matt sound alone now, i have no doubt a P1 remake would sound amazing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuALyzTnug


Oh man I want this to happen. Sounds great.


----------



## Given To Fly

Wildebeest said:


> So are these new tab books actually tabbed by the band? Forgive me if this has already been answered. It makes a big difference as to whether or not I'd get the books and I've been burned in the past with improper fingerings and such.



Here is where you can buy the book as well as individual downloads. According to the back cover, David Stocker did the transcriptions. 

http://www.halleonard.com/search/search.action?_c&subsiteid=1&keywords=pERIPHERY


----------



## Wildebeest

Given To Fly said:


> Here is where you can buy the book as well as individual downloads. According to the back cover, David Stocker did the transcriptions.
> 
> http://www.halleonard.com/search/search.action?_c&subsiteid=1&keywords=pERIPHERY


Thanks for the link. I bought the Juggernaut combo pack, I have no idea if the fingerings are the same as the band plays it, but the notes sound correct from the tracks I've listened to in guitar pro.


----------



## Black_Sheep

...Still no news on that Sheet Happens P3 tab book I assume? ...


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

I see a lot of people praising Periphery, and I really wanna like them, but their only song I enjoy so far is Scarlet. Do they have other songs that one?


----------



## wannabguitarist

FruitCakeRonin said:


> I see a lot of people praising Periphery, and I really wanna like them, but their only song I enjoy so far is Scarlet. Do they have other songs that one?



Pale Aura on Clear is very reminiscent of Scarlet. All of Clear is fantastic actually.


----------



## Wildebeest

FruitCakeRonin said:


> I see a lot of people praising Periphery, and I really wanna like them, but their only song I enjoy so far is Scarlet. Do they have other songs that one?



https://youtu.be/W3Ct_Yg5CuM

Periphery - Passenger

This song is sort of similar to Scarlet in the sense that it was originally written and released as a Haunted Shores song. These were written by Mark and Misha before Mark joined the band.

Check out the original too, I'm a big fan of this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P82mCWBRxtk


----------



## Random3

So I got rather bored at work and decided to collaborate a list of all tunings used in all Periphery songs.

Periphery:
Insomnia - CGCFAD
The Walk - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Letter Experiment - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Jetpacks Was Yes! - CGCFAD
Light - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
All New Materials - CGCFAD
Buttersnips - CGCFAD
Icarus Lives! - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Totla Mad - A#GCFAD
Ow My Feelings - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Zyglrox - AGCFAD
Racecar - A#C#G#C#F#A#D#

Periphery II:
Muramasa - AGCFAD
Have A Blast - CGCFAD
Facepalm Mute - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Ji - F#BEADGBE
Scarlet - CGCEGD
Luck As A Constant - CGCFAD
Ragnarok - F#D#G#C#F#A#D#
The Gods Must Be Crazy - CGCFAD
Make Total Destroy - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Erised - CGCFAD
Epoch - CGCFAD
Froggin' Bullfish - CGCFAD
Mile Zero - CGCFAD
Masamune - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#

Clear:
Overture - F#BEADGBE
The Summer Jam - CGCFAD
Feed The Ground - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Zero - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
The Parade Of Ashes - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Extraneous - F#BEADGBE
Pale Aura - CGCFAD

Juggernaut Alpha:
A Black Minute - F#BEADGBE
MK Ultra - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Heavy Heart - CGCFAD
The Event - F#BEADGBE
The Scourge - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Alpha - AGFCAD
22 Faces - F#BEADGBE
Rainbow Gravity - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Four Lights - F#BEADGBE
Psychosphere - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#

Juggernaut Omega:
Reprise - CGCFAD
The Bad Thing - AGCFAD
Priestess - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Graveless - AGCFAD
Hell Below - C#BEADGB
Omega - CGCFAD
Stranger Things - F#BEADGBE

Periphery III:
The Price Is Wrong -G#D#G#C#F#A#D# 
Motormouth - G#D#G#C#F#A#D# 
Marigold - CGCFAD
The Way The News Goes... - CGCFAD
Remain Indoors - AGCFAD
Habitual Line-Stepper - AGCFAD
Flatline - G#D#G#C#F#A#D#
Absolomb - CGCFAD
Catch Fire - CGCFAD
Prayer Position - AGCFAD
Lune - AGCFAD


Now that the list is complete I will also list each tuning and the songs in that tuning for ease of use:

6 String Drop C (CGCFAD, tune down one whole step and tune the low D down a further step to a C):
Insomnia
Jetpacks Was Yes!
All New Materials
Buttersnips
Have A Blast
Luck As A Constant
The Gods Must Be Crazy!
Erised
Epoch
Froggin' Bullfish
Mile Zero
The Summer Jam
Pale Aura
Heavy Heart
Reprise
Omega
Marigold
The Way The News Goes...
Absolomb
Catch Fire

6 String Drop A (AGCFAD, Drop C with the low C tuned down 1.5 steps to an A):
Zyglrox
Muramasa
Alpha
The Bad Thing
Graveless
Remain Indoors
Habitual Line-Stepper
Prayer Position
Lune

6 String Totla Mad Tuning (A#GCFAD, Drop C with the low C tuned down a further step to A#)
Totla Mad

6 String Open C (CGCGCE, tune to an open C chord)
Scarlet

7 String Drop G# (G#D#G#C#F#A#D, tune down 1/2 step and tune the low A# down a further step to a G#):
The Walk
Letter Experiment
Light
Icarus Lives!
Ow My Feelings
Facepalm Mute
Make Total Destroy
Masamune
Feed The Ground
Zero
The Parade Of Ashes
MK Ultra
The Scourge
Rainbow Gravity
Psychosphere
Priestess
The Price Is Wrong
Motormouth
Flatline

7 String Racecar Tuning (A#C#G#C#F#A#D#, tune down 1/2 step and tune the 6th string D# down a further step to a C#)
Racecar

7 String Ragnarok Tuning (F#D#G#C#F#A#D#, Drop G# with the low G# tuned down a further step to an F#)
Ragnarok

7 String Hell Below Tuning (C#BEADGB)
Hell Below

8 String F# Standard (F#BEADGBE, standard tuning on an 8 string)
Ji
Extraneous
A Black Minute
The Event
22 Faces
Four Lights
Stranger Things


----------



## Draceius

I think, and I'm sure someone will come by and correct me, that Motormouth is G#D#G#C#F#A#D#, 22 faces is F#BEADGBE, and Four lights is EBEADGBE.


----------



## bulb

All 7 string stuff other than Racecar and Ragnarok is Drop Ab on a 7
All 8 string stuff other than Hell Below is F# standard


----------



## ROAR

Remain Indoors is AGCFAD


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I've never wanted to hug someone so badly!!! Thank you guys so much for that ^^^ I've been looking to get into learning their stuff for a little bit and the hardest part is by far figuring out what tuning they're in. Currently working on The Summer Jam + The Way The News Goes in Drop C and Graveless and The Bad Thing in "Drop A"


----------



## Random3

bulb said:


> All 7 string stuff other than Racecar and Ragnarok is Drop Ab on a 7
> All 8 string stuff other than Hell Below is F# standard



Thanks Misha! I'll update the list.

Anyone able to clarify which tracks are using 8s? I know Ji was done with 8s, apart from that the others I have tagged as "???" I am not certain.

I thought The Walk was AGCFAD but now I am not so sure.

Epoch is presumably CGCFAD but I am not certain.

I was under the impression Hell Below was done with 7s, but with the 7th dropped down to a low C? Or was it done with an 8?

Motormouth and Lune are the only ones off P3 that I can't find anything on.

Looks like no 8s were used on P3. Interesting.

That just leaves the couple on Clear and Jug: Alpha that I am not sure on. If anyone can help complete the list it would help us all I'm sure!


----------



## Wildebeest

Ji is F# Standard, 8 string.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I'm pretty sure Hell Below was a 7 string dropped to Db


----------



## Jonathan20022

There was a list made awhile back of everything up until Juggernaut. I just filled in whatever was incorrect or missing from your list.

The Walk - Drop Ab, 7

Overture - F# Standard, 8
The Parade of Ashes - Drop Ab, 7
Extraneous - F# Standard, 8

A Black Minute - F# Standard, 8
The Event - F# Standard, 8 (?)
Four Lights - F# Standard, 8

Motormouth - Drop Ab, 7
Prayer Position - AGCFAD, 6
Lune - AGCFAD, 6 (?)

Whatever has a (?) I'm not 100% sure on, but everything else is correct AFAIK.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Random3 said:


> Thanks Misha! I'll update the list.
> 
> Anyone able to clarify which tracks are using 8s? I know Ji was done with 8s, apart from that the others I have tagged as "???" I am not certain.
> 
> I thought The Walk was AGCFAD but now I am not so sure.
> 
> I was under the impression Hell Below was done with 7s, but with the 7th dropped down to a low C? Or was it done with an 8?



The Walk is 7 string drop Ab.

Misha posted all the Jug tunings in this thread a while back. Hell below is 7-string C#BEADGB.

I made a similar list a while back, but I haven't added P3 yet: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ir2y7abdsdz4gy1/Periphery Tunings.doc?dl=0


----------



## jeremyb

Apologies if this has been posted before, been quite enjoying this guys vids!


----------



## VigilSerus

jeremyb said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before, been quite enjoying this guys vids!




I like the concept and some of his humor, but personally I think a lot of his videos fall short from production value and, more personally, not _really_ getting the heart of the bands they write for. A lot of the stuff they make bleeds together and feels like they're mismatched from different episodes of their videos sometimes.


----------



## bhakan

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I like the concept and some of his humor, but personally I think a lot of his videos fall short from production value and, more personally, not _really_ getting the heart of the bands they write for. A lot of the stuff they make bleeds together and feels like they're mismatched from different episodes of their videos sometimes.


Agreed. Maybe I'm misinterpreting the joke, but it feels like the whole schtick is kind of "look at how formulaic these bands are! just do these 3 things and bam!" except the things he writes seem to miss the mark. It would be really funny if he nailed the feels though.


----------



## Veldar

All my basses are tuned to B standard, properly the only tuning Periphery haven't used


----------



## QuantumCybin

I think we should send some positive vibes out to the dudes, I just saw Spencer's post on his IG; his sister has passed away. Rest In Peace and my heart goes out to his family and friends. Losing a loved one is just miserable.


----------



## Wildebeest

That's heartbreaking


----------



## drmosh

QuantumCybin said:


> I think we should send some positive vibes out to the dudes, I just saw Spencer's post on his IG; his sister has passed away. Rest In Peace and my heart goes out to his family and friends. Losing a loved one is just miserable.



ah ....


----------



## Malkav

Sorry if this has been asked before, I did google search it but I just wandered if perhaps anyone would know what gauges Misha and Jake are using on the 8s? Is it that mad EXL140 set with the buggered tensions or something more regular?


----------



## p0ke

jeremyb said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before, been quite enjoying this guys vids!



Nothing wrong with the song, but it doesn't sound like Periphery


----------



## bulb

Malkav said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, I did google search it but I just wandered if perhaps anyone would know what gauges Misha and Jake are using on the 8s? Is it that mad EXL140 set with the buggered tensions or something more regular?



We all use the NYXL10-74 set. Regardless of what the gauges look like, that set actually feels wonderful, especially on stage, where we all need a bit more tension. I used to use the 9-59 7-string set +74 and that honestly felt a little loose and also sounded a little thin.


----------



## Malkav

bulb said:


> We all use the NYXL10-74 set. Regardless of what the gauges look like, that set actually feels wonderful, especially on stage, where we all need a bit more tension. I used to use the 9-59 7-string set +74 and that honestly felt a little loose and also sounded a little thin.



Honestly that is really unexpected  I've been considering switching out the .80 I'm using for my low E down to a .76 cause .80 just seems to get overly woofy but I've been worried that it's a two sided thing where either the tension will feel a little too flubby or it will be negligible but sound a bit clearer 

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Ambit

I found a mint, used Holcomb PRS Limited Edition. Apparently it's coming with 10 gauge strings tuned to drop C.... I've never used 10's for drop C, but apparently that's what Mark uses in the studio (he uses 11's live). Anyone have experience playing in Drop C on 10 gauges with a 25.5 scale?


----------



## robski92

> Apparently it's coming with 10 gauge strings tuned to drop C.... I've never used 10's for drop C, but apparently that's what Mark uses in the studio (he uses 11's live). Anyone have experience playing in Drop C on 10 gauges with a 25.5 scale?



I have all my drop C guitars set up with 10-52's and I find it's perfect for me. I used to use 11-56, but I think the 10-52 suits me better.


----------



## Ambit

Behold! Could not be happier with this guitar. It is absurd how ridiculously awesome it is to play, and also sounds like an absolute beast.


----------



## illimmigrant

Man, I popped in Periphery II in my car today and had totally forgotten how much I enjoyed that album. I seriously had not listened to it since Juggernaut came out and didn't know how much I missed it until today. Anyone else go through this every now and then?


----------



## sawtoothscream

illimmigrant said:


> Man, I popped in Periphery II in my car today and had totally forgotten how much I enjoyed that album. I seriously had not listened to it since Juggernaut came out and didn't know how much I missed it until today. Anyone else go through this every now and then?



Had them on shuffle all week. PII is an amazing album.


----------



## chewpac

illimmigrant said:


> Man, I popped in Periphery II in my car today and had totally forgotten how much I enjoyed that album. I seriously had not listened to it since Juggernaut came out and didn't know how much I missed it until today. Anyone else go through this every now and then?



absolutely.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

PII is by far my favorite work they've put out, the first album is on point but they really hit a stride on PII


----------



## Asrial

Sorry if this might seem like a stupid question, but why is Facepalm Mute not on spotify? All the other songs are present from all other releases, sans that single song.


----------



## vividox

Asrial said:


> Sorry if this might seem like a stupid question, but why is Facepalm Mute not on spotify? All the other songs are present from all other releases, sans that single song.



It's showing as currently available on my Spotify. Maybe try reinstalling?

But I do know what you are talking about, I've noticed several albums where one or two songs are not available while the rest of the album is. For the longest time, The Parallax (EP) by BTBAM only had one song available on it (but now I'm seeing all three available). Legacy by Shadow Gallery doesn't have _Cliffhangar 2_ or _First Light_, and Shadow Gallery (ST) doesn't have _The Queen of the City of Ice_. It's kind of obnoxious, in a completely privileged "I can listen to pretty much anything I want to for free" kind of way.

And I'm still slightly bitter that they don't have A Skeptic's Universe by Spiral Architect on Spotify.


----------



## Asrial

This is across 3 different PCs and an iPhone. We pay for the subscription plan, and while I do have the album on my PC, it seems silly I have to import a single song.

On another note, Lamb of God doesn't have Burn the Priest nor As the Palaces Burn, either on the service. That sucks.


----------



## endmysuffering

Asrial said:


> Sorry if this might seem like a stupid question, but why is Facepalm Mute not on spotify? All the other songs are present from all other releases, sans that single song.



Facepalm mute is spencer's song, so that probably has something do with it. He even wrote the guitar, bass and drum parts.


----------



## drmosh

endmysuffering said:


> Facepalm mute is spencer's song, so that probably has something do with it. He even wrote the guitar, bass and drum parts.



It's still a periphery song though, which is part of their album. Who wrote it would not factor into it


----------



## vividox

So, probably something to do with country and licenses/rights.


----------



## mikernaut

Whoh, Matt Halpern played live with Mick Gordon at the video game awards show. Did some Doom tracks.


----------



## duffbeer33

Wow that vid is so sick. Is he playing a 9-string there? I know he talked about using one in the making of video. Never thought I'd see a video game awards show crowd thrashing to essentially Meshuggah/Periphery.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

duffbeer33 said:


> Wow that vid is so sick. Is he playing a 9-string there? I know he talked about using one in the making of video. Never thought I'd see a video game awards show crowd thrashing to essentially Meshuggah/Periphery.


He is playing his Mayones Regius 8-string. (Mayones doesn't make 9-strings.)

He played a stock EBMM JP7, his Mayones Regius KLR 8 loaded with BKP Aftermaths, and a stock Schecter Damien 9-string on the DOOM soundtrack. He either sold the Schecter 9 on Reverb.com or gave it to Fredrik of Meshuggah.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

On topic of Periphery: what do you all think about Misha announcing the launch of his own line of pedals?

I know that a few of us predicted it after he left Pro Tone suddenly earlier this year. But it looks like he is teaming up with Wired Guitarist (of all people) in order to launch his new pedal company: Horizon Devices.

Misha is the guy with the ideas for sounds. Mehtab and Brian of WG are pretty much investors funding the operation. Kyle Karich is handling the accountant work. And the WG guys got in contact with Chrys Johnson of Dunlop/MXR. So MXR is going to be mass manufacturing the pedals in their factory.

Oddly enough, right before the announcement, WG asked all of their fans to go and start leaving glowing 5-star reviews on their Facebook page. (Probably to make WG look better than they really are.)

Some serious circle-jerking going around that group.


----------



## Kaura

Emperor Guillotine said:


> On topic of Periphery: what do you all think about Misha announcing the launch of his own line of pedals?
> 
> I know that a few of us predicted it after he left Pro Tone suddenly earlier this year. But it looks like he is teaming up with Wired Guitarist (of all people) in order to launch his new pedal company: Horizon Devices.
> 
> Misha is the guy with the ideas for sounds. Mehtab and Brian of WG are pretty much investors funding the operation. Kyle Karich is handling the accountant work. And the WG guys got in contact with Chrys Johnson of Dunlop/MXR. So MXR is going to be mass manufacturing the pedals in their factory.
> 
> Oddly enough, right before the announcement, WG asked all of their fans to go and start leaving glowing 5-star reviews on their Facebook page. (Probably to make WG look better than they really are.)
> 
> Some serious circle-jerking going around that group.



While physical pedals are nice, the digital ones do the job good enough for me. I used to have an overdrive pedal that I used with Guitar Rig 5 but I got tired of it laying on the floor right next to my feet so I sold it.


----------



## coreysMonster

Emperor Guillotine said:


> On topic of Periphery: what do you all think about Misha announcing the launch of his own line of pedals?



Honestly I'm good with my Tubescreamer as far as OD pedals go. It's great for pretty much anything and built like a tank. If he wants to get creative and do some new reverb / delay / modulation pedals, then that'd be another story and I'd be really interested in what he can come up with.


----------



## SDMFVan

Crazy to me that Misha would align himself with that group. I'm excited by the idea of him designing his own pedals, it's a shame I'll never try them now.


----------



## scrub

Im not familiar with "that group". Anyone what to provide a synopsis? Did they do something wrong?


----------



## bulb

Just to be clear, this isn't a WG thing, Brian, Mehtab and Kyle are just partners on the Horizon Devices project because they are buddies of mine!

Also, MXR will be building the pedal exactly to whatever spec we collectively end up with, to ensure that we end up with quality pedals, but that's why we would love your guys' input, so please join if you have any ideas for pedals. 

We are starting off with an OD, but we will expand into delays, reverbs, compressors etc, and we would love your ideas for those as well!


----------



## bulb

coreysMonster said:


> Honestly I'm good with my Tubescreamer as far as OD pedals go. It's great for pretty much anything and built like a tank. If he wants to get creative and do some new reverb / delay / modulation pedals, then that'd be another story and I'd be really interested in what he can come up with.



Totally understandable, though maybe you would have ideas on how to improve upon your existing tubescreamer?

Down the line we are totally planning to do pedals like that.

Do you guys prefer simpler pedals with a specific sound or larger and more complex pedals with more features?


----------



## coreysMonster

bulb said:


> Totally understandable, though maybe you would have ideas on how to improve upon your existing tubescreamer?
> 
> Down the line we are totally planning to do pedals like that.
> 
> Do you guys prefer simpler pedals with a specific sound or larger and more complex pedals with more features?


I personally like things that do one thing really well. Other people love tweaking and that's great, but I've found that when I have gear that is too powerful and can do too much, I spend more time trying to tweak the sound than making music. Obviously with simple pedals there's a forest of options out there, but I think if you buy a pedal you've made a choice, and if you want to change your mind you have to either return it or spend the money for a new pedal, which makes it easier to realise that what you have is "good enough", and "good enough" is usually pretty freakin awesome with a lot of gear.

I AM a huge fan of 2-in-1 pedals, though. Pedals that have delay and reverb, or like the 535Q wah that has a little boost switch.
If there's one thing I'm missing on the tubescreamer, it's a blend knob. Not for guitar, but for bass. That's just me being the lazy king of lazies and wanting one pedal both for guitar and bass OD in my recording setup, though.


----------



## bulb

coreysMonster said:


> I personally like things that do one thing really well. Other people love tweaking and that's great, but I've found that when I have gear that is too powerful and can do too much, I spend more time trying to tweak the sound than making music. Obviously with simple pedals there's a forest of options out there, but I think if you buy a pedal you've made a choice, and if you want to change your mind you have to either return it or spend the money for a new pedal, which makes it easier to realise that what you have is "good enough", and "good enough" is usually pretty freakin awesome with a lot of gear.
> 
> I AM a huge fan of 2-in-1 pedals, though. Pedals that have delay and reverb, or like the 535Q wah that has a little boost switch.
> If there's one thing I'm missing on the tubescreamer, it's a blend knob. Not for guitar, but for bass. That's just me being the lazy king of lazies and wanting one pedal both for guitar and bass OD in my recording setup, though.



This is great feedback, be sure to join the group to voice this! https://www.facebook.com/groups/HorizonDevices/


----------



## ASoC

bulb said:


> Totally understandable, though maybe you would have ideas on how to improve upon your existing tubescreamer?
> 
> Down the line we are totally planning to do pedals like that.
> 
> Do you guys prefer simpler pedals with a specific sound or larger and more complex pedals with more features?



I think the KHDK Ghoulscreamer, with it's various EQ switches, is the best improvement upon the classic tubescreamer that anyone has come up with. The ability to dial the pedal into your gear and your ear instead of being stuck with however that particular OD sounds is the only thing that would convince me to spend more than the $61 I spent for my US made EHX tubescreamer copy.


----------



## brutalwizard

scrub said:


> Im not familiar with "that group". Anyone what to provide a synopsis? Did they do something wrong?



He will be forever missed http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=176829


On topic, Anybody do the periphery nail the mix a couple months ago that was sick.


----------



## Random3

Yeah I did it was great, best month they have done so far for me personally. Watched the livestream twice and made a ton of notes.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

SDMFVan said:


> Crazy to me that Misha would align himself with that group. I'm excited by the idea of him designing his own pedals, it's a shame I'll never try them now.


No one seems to care about the shady history of WG - going back to even before the Guitar Porn days. Although, some of us definitely remember.

I will give WG props for restructuring, really cleaning up, getting rid of all the trouble-makers, and becoming an actual business entity. (String Drop is a fantastic monthly subscription idea. Pick Drop needs to be next.) But still, it's tough to want to support them knowing that history. Who knows when something could go wrong again? 

I'm sure that artists don't care. They just see a large reach to an easily accessible group of people who love gear, and they see the potential for dollar signs.


----------



## katsumura78

Looking forward to some cool new pedals. I've been a Periphery fan since day 1 and in all honesty I love the clean spacey tones more than anything else. A delay/reverb combo that nails Jetpacks or *insert cool clean tones Periphery does* would be on my board in a heart beat. My axe fx does a good job of making tones similar to it but it's missing something lol.


----------



## Kaura

bulb said:


> We are starting off with an OD, but we will expand into delays, reverbs, compressors etc, and we would love your ideas for those as well!



Make a noise gate that makes my djenting razor sharp without losing the tone and I will buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

katsumura78 said:


> Looking forward to some cool new pedals. I've been a Periphery fan since day 1 and in all honesty I love the clean spacey tones more than anything else. A delay/reverb combo that nails Jetpacks or *insert cool clean tones Periphery does* would be on my board in a heart beat. My axe fx does a good job of making tones similar to it but it's missing something lol.


You want my Axe-Fx patch for the "Jetpacks Was Yes!" clean tone? I've got a patch for the Line 6 POD HD series as well for any POD users.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I can't really put my finger on it, but the more I listen to Lune the more it sounds to me like the spiritual ending to Juggernaut. Like the feel, the lyrical themes. I could see that song being on the ending of that record and wrapping up the story in a happy way as opposed to a dark way.

Speaking of which did they ever release the official story?


----------



## Pweaks

Sephiroth952 said:


> Speaking of which did they ever release the official story?



Here you go: https://youtu.be/jeu_JY0aKBE?t=5m7s


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> Looking forward to some cool new pedals. I've been a Periphery fan since day 1 and in all honesty I love the clean spacey tones more than anything else. A delay/reverb combo that nails Jetpacks or *insert cool clean tones Periphery does* would be on my board in a heart beat. My axe fx does a good job of making tones similar to it but it's missing something lol.



Its funny you should say that, because I really want that to be one of the pedals that follows the OD!


----------



## bulb

Kaura said:


> Make a noise gate that makes my djenting razor sharp without losing the tone and I will buy it in a heartbeat!



We have been getting a lot of suggestions to integrate a single knob noise gate into the OD pedal, and I'm personally kinda loving that idea, especially if it can go from noise reduction to full on gating as an effect!


----------



## katsumura78

bulb said:


> Its funny you should say that, because I really want that to be one of the pedals that follows the OD!



That would be perfect! Looking forward to it Misha.


----------



## katsumura78

Emperor Guillotine said:


> You want my Axe-Fx patch for the "Jetpacks Was Yes!" clean tone? I've got a patch for the Line 6 POD HD series as well for any POD users.



If it'll load up on an Axe Fx II mkI sure man! Thanks.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I know I stated this on the Facebook group, but I would love a knob on the overdrive pedal that can adjust the shape of the gain stage or what have you, like changing the overdrive sound from something warm and lush, to a more bitey, hard-edged kind of gain. Something to make the pedal extremely versatile.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Slunk Dragon said:


> I know I stated this on the Facebook group, but I would love a knob on the overdrive pedal that can adjust the shape of the gain stage or what have you, like changing the overdrive sound from something warm and lush, to a more bitey, hard-edged kind of gain. Something to make the pedal extremely versatile.


So, you pretty much want a "Gain" knob and an "EQ" knob in one?


----------



## Fiction

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So, you pretty much want a "Gain" knob and an "EQ" knob in one?



I think he means the EQ Bandwidth, so when you EQ you can adjust the boost to be at say 800hz, but you can than adjust it so its a sharp spike that boosts 800hz, or a wider spike boosting 600-1000hz.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Congrats to the band for their Grammy nomination; must be pretty surreal!


----------



## Asrial

Yea congratulations on that nomination, holy cow!

Although, I'm really curious why they chose Price over Marigold. The other nominations are leagues below in terms of heaviness, that song is by far the most extreme.


----------



## drmosh

Asrial said:


> Yea congratulations on that nomination, holy cow!
> 
> Although, I'm really curious why they chose Price over Marigold. The other nominations are leagues below in terms of heaviness, that song is by far the most extreme.



probably because it was the first single release


----------



## bulb

Thanks guys, I have to say that I'm surprised by the song choice as well, but I'm obviously in no position to complain haha, this is very exciting and was a pleasant surprise for us!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

bulb said:


> Thanks guys, I have to say that I'm surprised by the song choice as well, but I'm obviously in no position to complain haha, this is very exciting and was a pleasant surprise for us!


----------



## Asrial

drmosh said:


> probably because it was the first single release



Silvera was Gojira's second single.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'd assume it's because if has more promotional material than Marigold has, but what do I know.


----------



## duffbeer33

So happy to hear about that nomination, and well deserved. I personally love that song. Lost my mind when I got to see it live in Baltimore in September!

But yes, I imagine the general public will think it is too heavy. I'm not sure if that award is presented live, but it would be so great to hear a clip of it playing over the PA at the Staples Center.


----------



## Asrial

I'd really like that to happen too, which is why I'm really reluctant. Ghost, Tenacious D, Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden won the previous years, and those weren't exactly the heaviest of the bunch. Introducing Ghost to a broader public was really great, but I wouldn't call Price a "friendly" song in comparison. Flatline or Marigold, the two following singles is a bit broader in appeal and would've been my bet if I haven't heard about which song was nominated.

At least they didn't nominate Catch Fire. Song is good, but man it would be awkward for the public to judge this as best metal 2016.


----------



## Random3

Any idea who chooses what song and how? Like does the song have to have been a single?

Just because I agree it seems very odd that they would pick Price over some of the others on that album.


----------



## elnyrb10

So i work at one of the major labels in the industry and do all of the grammy work for the label. So what happens is anyone who is registered with the recording academy can submit any song that came out 10/1/15 to 9/30/16 as long as they pay the fee associated with the submissions. We go through all of the artists managers and marketing product managers and see which songs we want to use (most times its the most popular song for the major general categories and then pick a few specific songs that will fit specific craft categories). Then we submit everything, and then the recording academy goes through the screening process, where committee members delegate and decide what songs should be kicked to what categories and what should stay. Then ballots go out, and voting members vote on what they think should be nominated. 

With that being said, we tend to stay away from submitting two songs from the same artist into the same category, (except for all of the general categories i.e record and song of the year) as to not split the vote. So someone from Periphery's camp (I'm assuming) thought that The Price would be the song that would be the most appealing to the metal committee and they nailed it. So stupidly pumped that periphery got the nomination. It makes me super happy that a band as young as periphery (relative to the rest of the guys that got the nomination) got the nomination. Congrats again guys!!


----------



## DredFul




----------



## Black_Sheep

11 May - Helsinki, I'll be there


----------



## curlyvice

North American dates just announced for 2017. I'll definitely be checking out the Montreal show.


----------



## anomynous

Hope these tours aren't interfering with progress on the new Contortionist.


----------



## rapterr15

Found out Periphery will be opening for Animals as Leaders in Beijing in February! As if that isn't exciting enough, Nick Johnston will be on the Asia tour with them, which seems like a bit of an odd choice since he's not really a metal player at all, but damn is he an amazing player.

Since Periphery isn't the headliner, how long should i expect them to play? Does an hour seem like a stretch? Is 40 minutes more likely?


----------



## bulb

rapterr15 said:


> Found out Periphery will be opening for Animals as Leaders in Beijing in February! As if that isn't exciting enough, Nick Johnston will be on the Asia tour with them, which seems like a bit of an odd choice since he's not really a metal player at all, but damn is he an amazing player.
> 
> Since Periphery isn't the headliner, how long should i expect them to play? Does an hour seem like a stretch? Is 40 minutes more likely?



Hey dude, I might have to double check with management to be absolutely sure, but I believe we are either headlining or co-headlining, either way the intention is to play the full headlining set! (70 mins or so I think?)


----------



## Snarpaasi

Black_Sheep said:


> 11 May - Helsinki, I'll be there



Tuon kaljat! First thing in the morning bought the ticket. These italian guys also kick some ass. Btw the ticket was quite affordable compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## Kaura

Aww, the European tour line-up sounds sick. Can't wait until the guys play an US tour again.


----------



## drmosh

Asrial said:


> Silvera was Gojira's second single.



also clearly the better song than the first single


----------



## Razerjack

rapterr15 said:


> Found out Periphery will be opening for Animals as Leaders in Beijing in February! As if that isn't exciting enough, Nick Johnston will be on the Asia tour with them, which seems like a bit of an odd choice since he's not really a metal player at all, but damn is he an amazing player.
> 
> Since Periphery isn't the headliner, how long should i expect them to play? Does an hour seem like a stretch? Is 40 minutes more likely?



Beijinger here, I believe it will be a co-headlining show, as AAL and Periphery will be on their separate Asian tours in Feb, we're just lucky to have both on the same night!


----------



## Forkface

woahh i just noticed they're playing Seoul on Feb. 19!

...but its a goddamn Sunday, hopefully i'll be able to attend, ill have to convince by boss to let me show up to work late on monday lol.


----------



## brownsounds

Producer Packs are back: https://sumerianrecords.selz.com


----------



## cmtd

I watched Misha's live stream about the new Horizon Drive/Gate pedal.

A few interesting comments were made:

One person asked something along the lines of what his favorite amp was to put the pedal with. The reply was something along the lines of, after NAMM (next month), it will be clear what my favorite amp for this is.

Another person asked something regarding the BKP Juggernauts. The reply to this was to keep an eye on Bareknuckle for something coming.

From these comments it seemed pretty obvious that a new amp and/or pickups may be releasing in 2017. 

I remember seeing a photo of Misha playing new peavey cabs on tour, but being tight-lipped about the specs on them. I'm just speculating, but possibly ditching the Axe-Fx and we might see a Misha Peavey?


----------



## DredFul

cmtd said:


> Another person asked something regarding the BKP Juggernauts. The reply to this was to keep an eye on Bareknuckle for something coming.



I think he has hinted before that he would like to have single coil jugs but who knows


----------



## katsumura78

cmtd said:


> I watched Misha's live stream about the new Horizon Drive/Gate pedal.
> 
> A few interesting comments were made:
> 
> One person asked something along the lines of what his favorite amp was to put the pedal with. The reply was something along the lines of, after NAMM (next month), it will be clear what my favorite amp for this is.
> 
> Another person asked something regarding the BKP Juggernauts. The reply to this was to keep an eye on Bareknuckle for something coming.
> 
> From these comments it seemed pretty obvious that a new amp and/or pickups may be releasing in 2017.
> 
> I remember seeing a photo of Misha playing new peavey cabs on tour, but being tight-lipped about the specs on them. I'm just speculating, but possibly ditching the Axe-Fx and we might see a Misha Peavey?




If you got the emails from horizon devices Misha had mentioned peavey amps once or twice in them. A Misha Peavey would be interesting if that's what it is. Namm is such a bank account slayer


----------



## cslushy

I don't doubt that a misha peavy is possible but I don't see anyone on Periphery ditching the Axe-Fx with how key it is to their live shows.


----------



## oc616

Maybe it'll be a similar deal to Meshuggah using IRL amps now, but with the Axe FX for "other purposes".


----------



## Xiphos68

cslushy said:


> I don't doubt that a misha peavy is possible but I don't see anyone on Periphery ditching the Axe-Fx with how key it is to their live shows.



Man... 

You should have seen their rigs (Tube Amps, Cabs, Pedals) before the AxeFx.

3 Noise-Gates? Misha?


----------



## Snarpaasi

Xiphos68 said:


> Man...
> 
> You should have seen their rigs (Tube Amps, Cabs, Pedals) before the AxeFx.
> 
> 3 Noise-Gates? Misha?



That's quite a bit of gear 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF8hBHok2xI


----------



## drmosh

cmtd said:


> I'm just speculating, but possibly ditching the Axe-Fx and we might see a Misha Peavey?



It's kinda obvious at this point


----------



## schwiz

I just wanna play some vids and drink a beer with Misha.


----------



## zenshin

Just a random thought...

How awesome would it be to get Misha and/or some of the other Periphery guys on the Joe Rogan podcast? Just had to put that one out there.


----------



## bulb

zenshin said:


> Just a random thought...
> 
> How awesome would it be to get Misha and/or some of the other Periphery guys on the Joe Rogan podcast? Just had to put that one out there.



i would love that, let's make it happen


----------



## depths of europa

Hey guys, i tried a little google searching to no avail, but i was just trying to figure out what mode the Price is wrong's solo is in. Anybody know? (I'm not very good at theory.)


----------



## bulb

depths of europa said:


> Hey guys, i tried a little google searching to no avail, but i was just trying to figure out what mode the Price is wrong's solo is in. Anybody know? (I'm not very good at theory.)



It's Bi Mixolydian Phrigian Flat 5th


----------



## zenshin

bulb said:


> i would love that, let's make it happen



Excellent!


----------



## couverdure

I was looking up Ibanez's old webpage from 2010 and found Misha's name on the artists roster.







I don't recall him playing an RGD but he did use RGAs in the early years. Jake, Alex, and Tom are also there so at some point 2/3 of the band were endorsed by Ibanez and now Jake's the only one left since he has a signature model with them.


----------



## bulb

couverdure said:


> I was looking up Ibanez's old webpage from 2010 and found Misha's name on the artists roster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall him playing an RGD but he did use RGAs in the early years. Jake, Alex, and Tom are also there so at some point 2/3 of the band were endorsed by Ibanez and now Jake's the only one left since he has a signature model with them.



I think I was with Ibanez for about 2 months haha, they gave me a pretty sweet RGA, but they just weren't the right company for me. Funny enough the Ibby rep who we worked with at the time now works for Jackson!


----------



## coreysMonster

Anybody know around when the Horizon Drive will be released?


----------



## cmtd

coreysMonster said:


> Anybody know around when the Horizon Drive will be released?



It's out. Ordering is open. Looks like the first run is shipping out in March, and current orders are finishing up in April.

http://www.horizondevices.com


----------



## coreysMonster

cmtd said:


> It's out. Ordering is open. Looks like the first run is shipping out in March, and current orders are finishing up in April.
> 
> http://www.horizondevices.com



"Delivered three months later" isn't "out", to me 

But nice, good knowing they'll be "out" soon


----------



## Vision

bulb said:


> Thanks guys, I have to say that I'm surprised by the song choice as well, but I'm obviously in no position to complain haha, this is very exciting and was a pleasant surprise for us!



One of my posts from the way back machine:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65446&page=2

Glad you put a band together and started making albums. The rest of the world is finally waking up to what we all knew then. 

I (and a lot of other people) will continue to throw money at you if you continue to make music, deal?


----------



## mikernaut

has this not been posted yet? pretty cool for the band to do this


----------



## bulb

That camp was so much fun!



Vision said:


> One of my posts from the way back machine:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65446&page=2
> 
> Glad you put a band together and started making albums. The rest of the world is finally waking up to what we all knew then.
> 
> I (and a lot of other people) will continue to throw money at you if you continue to make music, deal?



I'm glad I finally got a band together as well haha, it's worked out rather nicely! Thanks for your support from that early on dude!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Seeing all those old names in that thread brings back almost as many memories as early Bulb demos.


----------



## wannabguitarist

TheHandOfStone said:


> Seeing all those old names in that thread brings back almost as many memories as early Bulb demos.



This sure was a different place back then


----------



## Opion

Haha I remember the first Bulb song I ever heard - Froggin' Bullfish. Crazy to see the band's evolution to now, well deserved!


----------



## lewstherin006

Hey guys! My friend Cam and I did a cover of "Catch Fire." We used the producer pack, so all the guitar and drum parts are us!


----------



## BangandBreach

bulb said:


> i would love that, let's make it happen



It would be cool, but Joe has no idea who you guys are and it doesn't really fit with the theme of the JRE.


----------



## bassplayer8

I'm sure if enough people tweet at Joe we might at least get a response.


----------



## BangandBreach

bassplayer8 said:


> I'm sure if enough people tweet at Joe we might at least get a response.



You probably wont. Because historically it's never happened. 

Joe has discussed many times how people get on the Podcast. People are trying to make a Mike Tyson episode happen right now, and Joe isn't responding.

He's also said on the Podcast that he hates when people twitterbomb him about guests they want on the JRE.


----------



## Centrix

Such a shame there's no iberian dates... 

I know Portugal would be a stretch because the market for metal music here is kinda small, but I'd definitely get on the road to Spain to watch a show. France is just too far away in pricing terms, unfortunately!

Keep up the awesome work, great band! Glad I've been around in this forum or else it would have taken me forever to start listening to Periphery. And, above all, highly inspiring musicians!


----------



## AuroraTide

Have they been selling their coffee on tour? Keen to try some, but it's too pricey to ship some to Australia.


----------



## bulb

AuroraTide said:


> Have they been selling their coffee on tour? Keen to try some, but it's too pricey to ship some to Australia.



Nah we did that as a special thing, and I actually think we are sold out, so I hope everyone who got one enjoyed it!


----------



## AuroraTide

bulb said:


> Nah we did that as a special thing, and I actually think we are sold out, so I hope everyone who got one enjoyed it!



Ah damn that's too bad... Hope you guys get to check out some sweet cafes/roasters while you're down here!


----------



## Black_Sheep

bulb said:


> Nah we did that as a special thing, and I actually think we are sold out, so I hope everyone who got one enjoyed it!



We need more coffee then. Start producing more and bring all you got to the Helsinki show later this year and i'll buy as much as i can carry


----------



## Decreate

Really looking forward to seeing Periphery live here in Hong Kong next month.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Where can i watch the Juggerdoc? It's not on youtube and can't find it anywhere else in the interwebs either. 

I own the album (twice! actually, cd and LP) and I wouldn't want to buy it AGAIN just to get the version with the DVD


----------



## Mcelhany522

I'm stoked, I just got my tickets for the New Haven CT show. Its even on a Sunday so no days off required haha. 

Really hoping to hear Stranger things looks like its been on most set lists so far.


----------



## Razerjack

Is Spencer doing OK? I heard he didn't do the HK show last night so it was a instrumental set instead


----------



## toiletstand

usually when that happens its because hes feeling under the weather


----------



## bulb

Razerjack said:


> Is Spencer doing OK? I heard he didn't do the HK show last night so it was a instrumental set instead



I am actually one of the few people who hasn't been sick (yet) this tour, unfortunately Spencer is the only one who is affected to the point where he can't use his instrument when he's sick. This no sleep touring schedule isn't helping much either, but luckily we have a day off tomorrow so hopefully Spencer will be able to rest and be able to sing for the Seoul show!


----------



## patdavidmusic

Razerjack said:


> Is Spencer doing OK? I heard he didn't do the HK show last night so it was a instrumental set instead



Far out, instrumental is great and all but if they're down one nolly if the singer is too sick you think they would cancel,

I'm sure it was an amazing gig though and I'm positive spencer tried everything he could to do it and only bowed out at the last second and it was too late to cancel, well that's just my thoughts, 
Get well soon lads, Melbourne was amazing and really I blame the sickness on that Aussie fan that kissed spencer on stage


----------



## rapterr15

It seems there's been a bit of a negative reaction on Facebook regarding Jake's attitude towards the fans last night in Shanghai. I was at the show in Hong Kong on Wednesday and feel the band put a lot of passion into their performances and the crowd did a fairly good job of picking up the slack, providing some vocals as a replacement for Spencer's absence. Some of Jake's sarcasm and sense of humor shined through Wednesday and I found his running commentary to be pretty entertaining. Nothing wrong with trying to make light of an unfortunate situation. From what I read, Jake was a bit critical of the fans in SH for not having enough energy and not making enough effort to add vocals, but as someone who has spent a fair amount of time in China and Hong Kong, you can't expect anywhere near the same English ability in China as in Hong Kong. I also don't know that you can expect the same energy from the mainland Chinese, as yes, their country is more conservative and repressed as a result of the communist party's control. There's no doubt though that the fans here are just as grateful as those anywhere else in Asia for the band flying out all the way out here. No doubt these tours are difficult. I've experienced plenty of jet-lag and the lack of sleep can be a total downer, and I can't imagine being expected to perform well and with a certain level of passion night after night. Perhaps Jake was just having a bad day, or perhaps the Chinese didn't understand Jake's sense of humor (sarcasm isn't well understood here). I'll be at the show in Beijing tonight, so if there is any negative reaction from some fans once again, perhaps I'll have a bit more insight as to where the problem lies.


----------



## Razerjack

Sure, crowds here are quite conservative in terms of moshing/chanting, hope it doesn't take the fun away for the band... It is what it is, as I have seen numerous members of touring band show disappointment/slight annoyance to the 'unenthusiastic' crowd, which is sometimes hard to watch.

And yeah, Periphery without Nolly and Spencer has been jokingly called 'the Three Kingdom' of guitarists here, but not in a critical way. From what I heard the feedback is mostly positive, the sound is great and their playing is spot on. To think on the bright side, an instrumental set is quite special. Looking foward to the Beijing show, especially with AAL and Nick Johnston as support 

The air/sky is also as clear as it can be (by Beijing standards) today, hope that helps with Spencer's recorvery!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Black_Sheep said:


> Where can i watch the Juggerdoc? It's not on youtube and can't find it anywhere else in the interwebs either.
> 
> I own the album (twice! actually, cd and LP) and I wouldn't want to buy it AGAIN just to get the version with the DVD



anyone? 

Would really like to see that clip


----------



## ASoC

Black_Sheep said:


> anyone?
> 
> Would really like to see that clip



If you have a CD copy you should have the Juggerdoc. The Juggernaut: Omega CD has a second disc on the inside of the disc tray that is the Juggerdoc DVD

Unless it only came with preorder copies of the album or something, then I guess you're out of luck


----------



## patdavidmusic

Black_Sheep said:


> anyone?
> 
> Would really like to see that clip



https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/periphery-juggerdoc-making/id985738926

this one?


----------



## Black_Sheep

patdavidmusic said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/periphery-juggerdoc-making/id985738926
> 
> this one?


----------



## Siggevaio

rapterr15 said:


> It seems there's been a bit of a negative reaction on Facebook regarding Jake's attitude towards the fans last night in Shanghai. I was at the show in Hong Kong on Wednesday and feel the band put a lot of passion into their performances and the crowd did a fairly good job of picking up the slack, providing some vocals as a replacement for Spencer's absence. Some of Jake's sarcasm and sense of humor shined through Wednesday and I found his running commentary to be pretty entertaining. Nothing wrong with trying to make light of an unfortunate situation. From what I read, Jake was a bit critical of the fans in SH for not having enough energy and not making enough effort to add vocals, but as someone who has spent a fair amount of time in China and Hong Kong, you can't expect anywhere near the same English ability in China as in Hong Kong. I also don't know that you can expect the same energy from the mainland Chinese, as yes, their country is more conservative and repressed as a result of the communist party's control. There's no doubt though that the fans here are just as grateful as those anywhere else in Asia for the band flying out all the way out here. No doubt these tours are difficult. I've experienced plenty of jet-lag and the lack of sleep can be a total downer, and I can't imagine being expected to perform well and with a certain level of passion night after night. Perhaps Jake was just having a bad day, or perhaps the Chinese didn't understand Jake's sense of humor (sarcasm isn't well understood here). I'll be at the show in Beijing tonight, so if there is any negative reaction from some fans once again, perhaps I'll have a bit more insight as to where the problem lies.


I feel like artists shouldn't expect more from their fans than them buying tickets. Everyone enjoys music in different ways and you can enjoy it without singing every word of a song, moshing away and jumping around.


----------



## coreysMonster

Razerjack said:


> Sure, crowds here are quite conservative in terms of moshing/chanting, hope it doesn't take the fun away for the band... It is what it is, as I have seen numerous members of touring band show disappointment/slight annoyance to the 'unenthusiastic' crowd, which is sometimes hard to watch.


Germans are pretty reserved, too. I remember one time seeing Devin Townsend in Frankfurt, during Planet of the Apes the whole band went quiet for the "we all rip off Meshuggah" part because they wanted the crowd to sing along. Dead silence, except for the couple of weirdos like me. I think Dev even said "Welp you can't win 'em all", so awkward.


----------



## bulb

Siggevaio said:


> I feel like artists shouldn't expect more from their fans than them buying tickets. Everyone enjoys music in different ways and you can enjoy it without singing every word of a song, moshing away and jumping around.



We don't, I think Jake's sarcasm didn't go over the way we expected, live and learn haha! We had a blast playing those shows!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Work put me in Hong Kong the day after the concert and then in Shanghai when the concert was in Beijing. FML.

How is the crowd in China? I've been to two sort of big pop music concerts in China and there wasn't even a standing area. Everyone sat in chairs and waved those little light sticks around. I was perplexed.

Is that just a preference of the venue? Are you allowed to have a mosh/pit area if you want?


----------



## bulb

diagrammatiks said:


> Work put me in Hong Kong the day after the concert and then in Shanghai when the concert was in Beijing. FML.
> 
> How is the crowd in China? I've been to two sort of big pop music concerts in China and there wasn't even a standing area. Everyone sat in chairs and waved those little light sticks around. I was perplexed.
> 
> Is that just a preference of the venue? Are you allowed to have a mosh/pit area if you want?



Crowd was a bit more stoic in China, but took well to direction, got a couple pits going as well at certain points, but people looked like they were having a good time to me! It didn't help that Spencer was ill and couldn't sing for those shows, but for what it was I think it was a lot of fun!


----------



## duffbeer33

I'm looking forward to seeing you guys at your first show back in the states next month in Reading. Any plans to switch up the setlist? Just wondering if it will be the same as when we last saw you in Baltimore in September. Either way, that setlist was awesome.


----------



## bulb

duffbeer33 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing you guys at your first show back in the states next month in Reading. Any plans to switch up the setlist? Just wondering if it will be the same as when we last saw you in Baltimore in September. Either way, that setlist was awesome.



We don't have a ton of preparation time, especially with all the stuff we have going on in our "down time" from touring, but the goal is not only to switch up a few things but to add a couple songs we haven't played before.


----------



## duffbeer33

bulb said:


> We don't have a ton of preparation time, especially with all the stuff we have going on in our "down time" from touring, but the goal is not only to switch up a few things but to add a couple songs we haven't played before.



That's great to hear, thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Just wondering, have they ever played the song "Omega" live? 

Dunno, I haven't seen it on any setlist. I ask because it's one of my favorite songs from them and im currently learning it on guitar


----------



## cslushy

Black_Sheep said:


> Just wondering, have they ever played the song "Omega" live?
> 
> Dunno, I haven't seen it on any setlist. I ask because it's one of my favorite songs from them and im currently learning it on guitar



They haven't unfortunately (my favorite as well). I asked them if they would ever play it live and they all got on Spencer a little bit (nothing serious just friendly banter) saying that if he would sing it live they all wanted to play it.


----------



## bulb

I'd really like to, and I know some of the guys would as well do it's just down to us having enough down time to learn and rehearse it, as well as putting together a set list where it makes sense


----------



## depths of europa

bulb said:


> It's Bi Mixolydian Phrigian Flat 5th



Thanks man! Love that song/solo. Awesome job on it dude.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I was finally able to get a decent enough take of the second solo in Absolomb 



When I first heard it I thought for sure it was a guest solo. It's just so shreddy 

From what I've heard, this one is Misha, right?


----------



## endmysuffering

insaneshawnlane said:


> I was finally able to get a decent enough take of the second solo in Absolomb
> 
> 
> 
> When I first heard it I thought for sure it was a guest solo. It's just so shreddy
> 
> From what I've heard, this one is Misha, right?




Could also be jake, alot of the faster solos done by the band are Jake's doing.


----------



## BigViolin

Damn kids.

You made that look wayyy too easy.  Great playing.


----------



## ASoC

endmysuffering said:


> Could also be jake, alot of the faster solos done by the band are Jake's doing.



It's Misha.

How do I know? 

The note choice gave it away when I heard it for the first time, and the album's liner notes confirmed my suspicions


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ASoC said:


> It's Misha.
> 
> How do I know?
> 
> The note choice gave it away when I heard it for the first time, and the album's liner notes confirmed my suspicions



That, and.....he's said it was him. In this same thread, I think. 
I dig it. Sounds way different from a 'normal' Misha solo and it was probably my favorite off the album.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

BigViolin said:


> Damn kids.
> 
> You made that look wayyy too easy.  Great playing.



Thanks man!




Ordacleaphobia said:


> That, and.....he's said it was him. In this same thread, I think.
> I dig it. Sounds way different from a 'normal' Misha solo and it was probably my favorite off the album.



Yeah I thought I had seen a post by Misha in this thread saying it was him but I wasn't sure. Now I am lol


----------



## Black_Sheep

Good job 

And im just sitting here patiently waiting for Sheet Happens to release the book for PIII. 

I did learn "Marigold" main riff by ear when the album was released and then later learned the rest from Misha's playthrough video


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Black_Sheep said:


> Good job
> 
> And im just sitting here patiently waiting for Sheet Happens to release the book for PIII.
> 
> I did learn "Marigold" main riff by ear when the album was released and then later learned the rest from Misha's playthrough video



Thanks dude

Did you buy the producer pack for PIII? That made figuring out that solo about 437x easier lol. I wish more bands would release albums like that


----------



## endmysuffering

Ordacleaphobia said:


> That, and.....he's said it was him. In this same thread, I think.
> I dig it. Sounds way different from a 'normal' Misha solo and it was probably my favorite off the album.



This thread is 500 pages though.


----------



## bulb

insaneshawnlane said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Did you buy the producer pack for PIII? That made figuring out that solo about 437x easier lol. I wish more bands would release albums like that



It's funny, when we told our label and management we wanted to put that out, I think they were both a bit perplexed, but we had a feeling it would go over well. I'm glad people have been buying the producer packs because it means we will definitely keep releasing those for future albums/eps!


----------



## insaneshawnlane

bulb said:


> It's funny, when we told our label and management we wanted to put that out, I think they were both a bit perplexed, but we had a feeling it would go over well. I'm glad people have been buying the producer packs because it means we will definitely keep releasing those for future albums/eps!



That is awesome news 

Now if I could just get a producer pack for PII  lol


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> It's funny, when we told our label and management we wanted to put that out, I think they were both a bit perplexed, but we had a feeling it would go over well. I'm glad people have been buying the producer packs because it means we will definitely keep releasing those for future albums/eps!



_*Ordacleaphobia likes this.*_

It was such a good idea. I don't know why they didn't expect it to be a smashing success, especially given how a lot of your guys' fan base seems to be gear / production nerds. That bundle was like christmas for us. 
Even if I didn't plan to mess around with mixing at all, I would have bought it anyway just to piece together drumless tracks to play along to. I guess it just comes down to how releasing stems is 'taboo' for some reason.


----------



## cslushy

bulb said:


> It's funny, when we told our label and management we wanted to put that out, I think they were both a bit perplexed, but we had a feeling it would go over well. I'm glad people have been buying the producer packs because it means we will definitely keep releasing those for future albums/eps!



Hopefully other bands will start to follow in Periphery's footsteps and release producer packs. I always wanted the ability to remove the instrument I am playing from a song so I be more realistic in my practicing.


----------



## duffbeer33

I'll be at the show in Reading tonight. Can't wait to hear the setlist


----------



## anomynous

I saw the set. Hmmmmmm


----------



## ikarus

Misha, when will the PIII tabs be released?


----------



## duffbeer33

Reading show was great. I loved the addition of Prayer Position and especially the addition of Masamune to the set. It was cool watching the downtuning live on the outro.

Were those two Peavey Invectives on stage? They looked and sounded badass. 

Also really dug Norma Jean, those guys really brought a lot of energy.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Mark posted something about relearning PI songs a few weeks ago and now I feel a kind of teased..


----------



## MSUspartans777

ikarus said:


> Misha, when will the PIII tabs be released?



I messaged Sheet Happens about a week back about P3 and AAL tabs. They said both are really close to being finished. So hopefully soonish!


----------



## kylendm

duffbeer33 said:


> Reading show was great. I loved the addition of Prayer Position and especially the addition of Masamune to the set. It was cool watching the downtuning live on the outro.
> 
> Were those two Peavey Invectives on stage? They looked and sounded badass.
> 
> Also really dug Norma Jean, those guys really brought a lot of energy.


I sitting in the vip section and spotted it.


----------



## Mcelhany522

I was at the New Haven CT show, and they definitely had invectives there.
really awesome show!


----------



## curlyvice

Just wanted to say that the Montreal show was absolutely killer. One of the best metal shows I've been too in ages! Periphery were tight as hell. 

Shout out to Norma Jean as well, they killed it and the bass tone was outrageous. I can still feel it in my nuts.

I felt kind of bad for the Contortionist playing between Norma Jean and Periphery, they sounded great but definitely got overshadowed by being sandwiched between two high energy performances.


----------



## Sikthness

curlyvice said:


> Just wanted to say that the Montreal show was absolutely killer. One of the best metal shows I've been too in ages! Periphery were tight as hell.
> 
> Shout out to Norma Jean as well, they killed it and the bass tone was outrageous. I can still feel it in my nuts.
> 
> I felt kind of bad for the Contortionist playing between Norma Jean and Periphery, they sounded great but definitely got overshadowed by being sandwiched between two high energy performances.




just saw them in cleveland last night and i feel the same way. The Contortionists newer music is great, i know many didnt love Language, but i think its cool. But it doesnt lend well to being stuck between two much more high energy bands. Anyway i still really enjoyed their show, they sounded great.

Periphery was phenomenal live. Sound was great. Setlist was good too, Masamune was awesome live. Halpern is a beast. Only thing that bummed me out a little bit was no songs from PI. I would have loved to have heard Insomnia live or Buttersnips, but oh well theyve probably played those a million times. Encore of Lune was the .... as well.


----------



## curlyvice

Sikthness said:


> Halpern is a beast.



Halpern is a drum-eating monster from another dimension. 
I went to the show with a buddy of mine who's a drummer and he was just floored by his playing. His groove is unreal.


----------



## DippedInEvil

periphery should play at Wacken, it was a blast to play and even more of a blast to see other sick bands play in 2016


----------



## Sikthness

curlyvice said:


> Halpern is a drum-eating monster from another dimension.
> I went to the show with a buddy of mine who's a drummer and he was just floored by his playing. His groove is unreal.



he really is. That breakdown in masamune was stupid awesome live, Halpern just going ape....


----------



## anomynous

Just got back. Would have liked more P2 but I enjoyed it.



Although The Contortionist tonight had the worst live sound I've ever heard.


----------



## JSanta

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread, but I've been following Bulb since his days on the Petrucci forum, and even ran into him a few times when I was stationed in DC. 

Anyway, I have bought everything Periphery has put out put only last week bought PIII, and it's been on constant rotation. To me, it is their most complete work. I know we're not friends or even acquaintances, but I have to admit it is so great seeing a group of guys with huge talent and potential really do something with it.


----------



## cslushy

bulb said:


> I'd really like to, and I know some of the guys would as well do it's just down to us having enough down time to learn and rehearse it, as well as putting together a set list where it makes sense



Full Omega album setlist would work


----------



## ASoC

Saw them in St.Louis on Tuesday. They kicked ass, like they always do. I'm not going to lie, all the teasing about learning P1 songs did make me sad. I was really hoping for Racecar or Letter Experiment. I also wish they had played more stuff off P2. I really think that Periphery has enough good material to start playing longer sets.


----------



## bulb

just to comment on the set length it's really just for Spencer's sake. With the mix of singing and screaming he has to do in a set it just becomes difficult for him to maintain that over the course of a month without it having negative effects on his voice. We even have to be strategic about how we order the songs in the set to help him out. So our rule is to pack the set as much as possible whilst keeping that in mind. This usually makes our set sit between 70-80 mins.


----------



## Given To Fly

ASoC said:


> I was really hoping for Racecar or Letter Experiment.


I am embarrassed about how many times I listened to Letter Experiment and Ow! My Feelings! Those were good times...


----------



## JSanta

bulb said:


> just to comment on the set length it's really just for Spencer's sake. With the mix of singing and screaming he has to do in a set it just becomes difficult for him to maintain that over the course of a month without it having negative effects on his voice. We even have to be strategic about how we order the songs in the set to help him out. So our rule is to pack the set as much as possible whilst keeping that in mind. This usually makes our set sit between 70-80 mins.



It's not like there's not precedent for this. I'd hate to see him ruin his voice like a lot of other metal vocalists have when there are ways to make him viable for the band for many years.


----------



## bulb

Also the main reason for little to no P1 is because it generally falls flat live. There is a riff or two that people will be into, and then people get bored. The Jugg and especially P3 stuff gets an awesome crowd reaction, so that stuff gets prioritized.


----------



## Masoo2

Still waiting on you guys to play Pale Aura/The Summer Jam 

Honestly, I just think that Juggernaut has been a little overplayed live. You guys have went on a ton of tours with a Juggernaut priority in the setlist that I think a switch up would be really refreshing, especially as someone who has already seen Periphery live in the past two years.

Yeah, some songs should stay (ie: The Bad Thing) that REALLY get the crowd moving, but others like Psychosphere, Stranger Things, or maybe even A Black Minute could be dropped in favor of some P2/P1/Clear stuff that hasn't got much attention the past few tours.

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> Also the main reason for little to no P1 is because it generally falls flat live. There is a riff or two that people will be into, and then people get bored. The Jugg and especially P3 stuff gets an awesome crowd reaction, so that stuff gets prioritized.


Personally i'd mark the hell out for light, Jetpacks, or if time allowed it racecar.


----------



## CGrant109

Would love to hear Frak the Gods live someday!


----------



## Sikthness

he is right tho, crowd reaction for piii and juggernaut songs was immense. although i find it hard to believe the crowd wouldnt go nuts if insomnia was played. make total destroy or ragnarok would be great too, but hey what are you gonna do


----------



## philkilla

Saw the guys play last night in Birmingham; great energy, but the PA was farting out from all the epic Nolly bass in the mix.

The invective setup sounded pretty killer though!


----------



## Tang

Dear god they sounded so good.


----------



## philkilla

Tang said:


> Dear god they sounded so good.



Damn I'm jelly. Jacksonville is my hometown and I haven't gotten to see them there yet.

Glad Mavericks is diversifying from just being a silly country bar.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

bulb said:


> Also the main reason for little to no P1 is because it generally falls flat live.



Scariest thing I've ever read on SSO


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Yeah P1 is so underrated imo. But that's subjective opinions for ya.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I've heard them play "Racecar" in Helsinki long time ago. I wonder if Misha remembers that one  

They were opening for Dream Theater on the "Dramatic Tour of Events" -tour, early 2012 (before PII) and had some technical issues, ruining their original setlist so they had to improvise. What we got was drum solos from Matt and, oh yes, Racecar. 

With the amount of people begging to hear PI songs live these days, i feel very lucky to have been there  ...and no it wasn't a bad show at all.


----------



## Tang

One of the shots that came out from last night.


----------



## Kaura

bulb said:


> Also the main reason for little to no P1 is because it generally falls flat live. There is a riff or two that people will be into, and then people get bored. The Jugg and especially P3 stuff gets an awesome crowd reaction, so that stuff gets prioritized.



Play New Groove when you come to Helsinki next month and I promise to rock on behalf of the whole crowd. 



Black_Sheep said:


> I've heard them play "Racecar" in Helsinki long time ago. I wonder if Misha remembers that one
> 
> They were opening for Dream Theater on the "Dramatic Tour of Events" -tour, early 2012 (before PII) and had some technical issues, ruining their original setlist so they had to improvise. What we got was drum solos from Matt and, oh yes, Racecar.
> 
> With the amount of people begging to hear PI songs live these days, i feel very lucky to have been there  ...and no it wasn't a bad show at all.



Technical difficulties or not, that show was focking great. Also, we got to hear New Groove which is even more amazing than Racecar.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Play New Groove when you come to Helsinki next month and I promise to rock on behalf of the whole crowd.


This is actually a pretty valid request.


----------



## gorthul

Oh I would love to hear Letter Experiment live. Never had the chance tho, in the early days they didn't tour europe as much as today. The first time I saw them was after the release of P2, but they only played a short set because they were opening for another band.
God, I remember when they played Facepalm Mute that night. I almost got tears in my eyes from hearing that beautiful chorus. Unfortunately I never catched them again playing that tune.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Re-spun P1 in it's entirety yesterday for the first time in a while. 

I forgot how much magic there was on this record, really inspiring stuff. I wrote more solid material in the two hours I spent playing afterwards than I have probably for the last year and a half total. Even more so now, I think a re-recorded self titled would be tons of fun.


----------



## Sikthness

this would be a really cool idea. Id even like to see some reworking of old songs, with updated production and the 'new' periphery sound


----------



## MiPwnYew

I still love P1 and I forgot I still had the "Walk Hard" demo which Spencer re-recorded after P1 came out when his screams got much better and deeper. They only posted it for like a day or two then took it down for some reason.


----------



## MattThePenguin

bulb said:


> Also the main reason for little to no P1 is because it generally falls flat live. There is a riff or two that people will be into, and then people get bored. The Jugg and especially P3 stuff gets an awesome crowd reaction, so that stuff gets prioritized.



I can see that. I still hope one day I can sing along to Racecar or Jetpacks, but the P3 stuff works the best live for sure.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

MiPwnYew said:


> I still love P1 and I forgot I still had the "Walk Hard" demo which Spencer re-recorded after P1 came out when his screams got much better and deeper. They only posted it for like a day or two then took it down for some reason.



Share please


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MiPwnYew said:


> I still love P1 and I forgot I still had the "Walk Hard" demo which Spencer re-recorded after P1 came out when his screams got much better and deeper. They only posted it for like a day or two then took it down for some reason.



Yeah, Spencer's new style being a huge reason why I'd be so stoked on a re-release. 
He would just _murder_ those songs now. Like think about the sung parts on Light. Or pretty much all of Zyglrox? It'd almost sound like a new album.

And if they remix everything P3 style, it'd all hit so much harder. Really been wanting something like this to happen ever since Misha re-tracked that section of Breeze on the Archon. Would definitely be killer.


----------



## MattThePenguin

PIII was produced so well that I'm actually glad I didn't get the producer pack lol. PI is just obnoxiously loud, but I still love the songs.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Here is the rough "Walk Hard" demo for those that wanted to hear it. It wasn't the best quality and Spencer only did about half of the song, but still interesting to hear how much his screams improved between recording P1 and P2.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mipwnyew/walk-hard[/SC]


----------



## Seybsnilksz

"Improved" is a subjective term. Overall I like the vocals on P1 the most.


----------



## kingpinMS3

I'm glad to see bulb is still active around here.

I keep this up in my home studio/office




And bulb, I doubt you remember, but you guys played the night i proposed to my wife on stage with fear factory back in 2010. what a wild night.

OBSTRUCTED VIEW!



CRAPPY CAMERA!


----------



## downburst82

bulb said:


> Also the main reason for little to no P1 is because it generally falls flat live. There is a riff or two that people will be into, and then people get bored. The Jugg and especially P3 stuff gets an awesome crowd reaction, so that stuff gets prioritized.




New stuff is amazing play LOTS of it!!...But when I saw you guys a few years ago insomnia was the highlight of the show!! (It was the first periphery song I ever heard so it has a special place in my heart)


----------



## Asrial

bulb said:


> Also the main reason for little to no P1 is because it generally falls flat live. There is a riff or two that people will be into, and then people get bored. The Jugg and especially P3 stuff gets an awesome crowd reaction, so that stuff gets prioritized.



I think a lot of the P1 songs has sick intro riffs, and cool parts, but also filled with super techy stuff layered with sponce that makes it hard to mesh with live for longer periods. Considered doing a medley rewrite? Like just meshing "The Walk", "Buttersnips" and "Totla Mad" so each song contributes 2 minutes or so?

Also, reason for not playing "Clear" material? "Pale Aura" would be dope live!


----------



## Frostbite

MiPwnYew said:


> Here is the rough "Walk Hard" demo for those that wanted to hear it. It wasn't the best quality and Spencer only did about half of the song, but still interesting to hear how much his screams improved between recording P1 and P2.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mipwnyew/walk-hard[/SC]



God that has a Casey Sabol vibe to it at points. That sounds really interesting.


----------



## Vairish

Instrumental live set from February. It's a pretty good video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6zxlK3kspQ


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Vairish said:


> Instrumental live set from February. It's a pretty good video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6zxlK3kspQ



Damn, that looks like a fun time! I love how the crowd vocals die out after the first few lines for every song 

I need to see them again as soon as possible, they put on a fantastic show


----------



## sawtoothscream

Watched the instrumental set today, so good. Would buy instrumentals of each album no question.


----------



## Casper777

Ok, for the first time I saw Periphery live yesterday in Lausanne, Switzerland.

That was nice, here are my impressions quickly:

Positives:

- great sound
- Massive energy live
- thumbs up for Mark who really was the one making the show
-super tight playing, except maybe on Prayer Position that was a bit messy

Negatives:

- hey guys, WTF with a 1h10 show?! you must have 6 hours of material and play 70 minutes? that was a bit on the lazy side
- Matt is on 11,.. ALWAYS... blasting like a butcher on everything, frankly we know he's not super subtle but that was too much... 
- Mark must have paid the FOH ingeneer to be louder than anybody else 
- Ok Nolly was not there... but get a bassist for the live setup, it's really lacking! 

Overall was very happy to see then live, would come again.

Side Note: I need a PRS Holcomb now


----------



## JustMac

Kinda interesting about not playing the P1 stuff, surprised it doesn't get the best reaction -- I guess it shows how the audience has changed, maybe they don't know stuff off that album. I still go back to it all the time, not much really sounds like it, even today (despite the droves of bands it inspired)... and love the fact it has the instrumental counterpart. 


Also, I assume this is okay to post? If not will take down.

Good god, Luck as a Constant instrumental is juicy!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Casper777 said:


> - hey guys, WTF with a 1h10 show?! you must have 6 hours of material and play 70 minutes? that was a bit on the lazy side



Lazy? c'mon man  

If im correct you also saw 2 other bands that night, so you have to consider that as well. 1h10min set is not "lazy" by any standards, especially if the music played is technically challenging and demanding.


----------



## SDMFVan

I know this just means that I'm super old, but watching a band fumbling with a laptop on stage makes me...


----------



## Dayviewer

Black_Sheep said:


> Lazy? c'mon man
> 
> If im correct you also saw 2 other bands that night, so you have to consider that as well. 1h10min set is not "lazy" by any standards, especially if the music played is technically challenging and demanding.


Yea I think Misha also mentioned before that they keep the set around this length because it'd get too much on Spencer's voice otherwise.


----------



## coreysMonster

Meshuggah used to only put on 50 minute shows, I think due to Thomas' back problems. 70 minutes is plenty!


----------



## MrYakob

Honestly, no matter how much I love any band I find myself getting fatigued if the set is much longer than like 1h30, I'd rather a super tight concise set than one that goes on for hours but maybe that's just me!


----------



## Casper777

Black_Sheep said:


> Lazy? c'mon man
> 
> If im correct you also saw 2 other bands that night, so you have to consider that as well. 1h10min set is not "lazy" by any standards, especially if the music played is technically challenging and demanding.



Oooh poor young guys playing tiring material... let's tell that to Dream Theater. They're 15 y older and play only 2 hours show...

Or Steve Vai, almost 60 and going past the 2 hours bar regularly... but I guess his material is not that challenging


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Casper777 said:


> Oooh poor young guys playing tiring material... let's tell that to Dream Theater. They're 15 y older and play only 2 hours show...
> 
> Or Steve Vai, almost 60 and going past the 2 hours bar regularly... but I guess his material is not that challenging



The issue is more with Spencer's voice. Neither of those comparisons are relevant.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Casper777 said:


> Oooh poor young guys playing tiring material... let's tell that to Dream Theater. They're 15 y older and play only 2 hours show...
> 
> Or Steve Vai, almost 60 and going past the 2 hours bar regularly... but I guess his material is not that challenging



Did you even read what I wrote? 

My point was, that a 70min concert is definitely not "lazy", especially if there's 2 other bands playing. 

Dream Theater doesn't always have a warm-up band, but when they do, guess what? They don't play 3-hours. Same goes with Steve.


----------



## Draceius

Black_Sheep said:


> Dream Theater doesn't always have a warm-up band, but when they do, guess what? They don't play 3-hours. Same goes with Steve.



When Vai also has a 15 minute interlude in his long sets as well, 1:10-1:30 is a pretty standard show length for a headlining band with other acts.


----------



## wannabguitarist

After reading all the P1 discussion on here I revisited the album last night and it just wasn't sticking with me, which is really weird because it was my favorite album for a few years. PII on just has so much damn staying power, but P1 only has nostalgia going for it, to me at least.

Would love to hear some rerecorded tracks. New vocal lines, updated tones and recording techniques, etc. Would kick ass


----------



## coreysMonster

Casper777 said:


> Oooh poor young guys playing tiring material... let's tell that to Dream Theater. They're 15 y older and play only 2 hours show...
> 
> Or Steve Vai, almost 60 and going past the 2 hours bar regularly... but I guess his material is not that challenging



I saw DT when Periphery opened for them. Periphery's energy on stage was WAY higher than DT's. Periphery went all-out for their 30-45 minutes, non-stop, and DT had half the energy through their whole set, and even took a break and did an acoustic interlude to give everyone in the band a breather. You really can't compare the two. It's like saying a guy who jogs two miles over the course of an hour has more endurance than a guy who runs 4 in 30 minutes.



wannabguitarist said:


> After reading all the P1 discussion on here I revisited the album last night and it just wasn't sticking with me, which is really weird because it was my favorite album for a few years. PII on just has so much damn staying power, but P1 only has nostalgia going for it, to me at least.
> 
> Would love to hear some rerecorded tracks. New vocal lines, updated tones and recording techniques, etc. Would kick ass



Same here. I can listen to PII from beginning to end, after all these years of listening to it, and still love it. PI I don't even have on my playlist anymore, it's buried somewhere in my PC's music folder. Masamune still gives me goosebumps!


----------



## JustMac

wannabguitarist said:


> After reading all the P1 discussion on here I revisited the album last night and it just wasn't sticking with me, which is really weird because it was my favorite album for a few years. PII on just has so much damn staying power, but P1 only has nostalgia going for it, to me at least.
> 
> Would love to hear some rerecorded tracks. New vocal lines, updated tones and recording techniques, etc. Would kick ass



That's a tragedy! I think it would lose something if they redid the recording/mixing, that album is so weird sounding (in a good way) even to this day, it's so robotic and angular, particularly on Totla Mad, Insomnia and Racecar. I think the latter two are the embodiment of why I prefer their first album to the others; Insomnia is absolutely all over the place (would it tecnically be considered atonal?) and is yet somehow catchy as hell, and Racecar is a modern masterpiece -- it just builds and goes in so many directions... and the vocals kick arse on it! I think it's the spazzy-factor; Everything feels so left of field on that album, much like SikTh did on their first. 

Conversely, doesn't P3 end with Spencer singing "Can you feel the love/Yes I feel the love" like a single by the Lighthouse Family over some electric violin-type stuff? I haven't listened to it in a while. It's definitely a different beast. 


Also, is it true that the Alex Bois guy who used to play rhythm guitar for them, is now serving cocktails in some cowboy-themed casino in Bethesda, Maryland? Pretty bizarre fact from some Yank I know who used to live in D.C, he claims to have known him.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Not sure if there is already a thread like this on here but I thought it would be cool to put together a history of what the Periphery dudes have used guitar-wise over the years / albums, without making people fish through the 550+ pages of their megathread. Bulb, just saw you active on here recently so it would be RAD if you contributed. All I know, chronologically-

Misha-

RGA121 w/ Ceramic Warpig in the bridge, possibly VHII in the neck

Various signature guitars from Mayones, .strandberg*, Skervesen, usually loaded with Juggernauts.

Jackson HT6 / HT7 w/ Juggs are released.


Jake-

Ibanez LACS w/ Aftermaths

Ibanez JBM100 is released w/ Titans.


Mark-

PRS Holcomb Signature is released w/ Alpha / Omega set.


I recall seeing an older vid of them endorsing the Crunchlab / Liquifire set before they had any of their signature gear or probably even a hookup with BKP. From what I've gathered from the dudes at BKP they also made pretty extensive use of the Holy Diver on some of the earlier albums.

I'd love to hear what y'all have to add!!


----------



## Grindspine

Misha and Mark had endorsements from Pro Tone Pedals for an overdrive pedal and delay pedal respectively. I don't know if those are actually heard on any of the studio albums though.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Grindspine said:


> Misha and Mark had endorsements from Pro Tone Pedals for an overdrive pedal and delay pedal respectively. I don't know if those are actually heard on any of the studio albums though.



Ah, that's right! I wasn't even thinking about guitar gear outside the guitar itself haha. If we bring pedals into it:

Misha-

Pro Tone Bulb / Attack Overdrive
Mission Engineering signautre EP-1 expression pedal
Horizon Devices Precision drive


Mark-

Pro Tone Haunted Delay


I also recall Misha playing Black Hawks for a while, I believe the Alnico version in the bridge. They have a lot of the "purr" characteristic he made sure the Juggs retained when designing them.


----------



## cip 123

They all used to use Dimarzio Clab/Liquifire set. I've seen Misha go through loads of BKP's from Miracle Man, to Black Hawk, to Aftermath. Mark had a set of Sig Dimarzio's coming out but switched to Duncan.

Mark played Carvin Holdsworth, and EBMM JP's for years (as did Misha and Jake for a while)

Misha has been through plenty of custom shop guitars, too many to name probably.


----------



## USMarine75

BRJ... *cough*


----------



## remus1710

You forgot the MusicMan days


----------



## Fraz666

I saw them 2 days ago for the first time, they're machines (in the good way of the term).
Bulb n°1, Sotelo is incredible

ah, they played 1h30


----------



## A-Branger

this tread would be better if you include the pics of the guitars


----------



## marcwormjim

Once all the info is compiled, you may wish to put a summary in bold at the top stating that money dictated everything.


----------



## Kwert

JustMac said:


> That's a tragedy! I think it would lose something if they redid the recording/mixing, that album is so weird sounding (in a good way) even to this day, it's so robotic and angular, particularly on Totla Mad, Insomnia and Racecar. I think the latter two are the embodiment of why I prefer their first album to the others; Insomnia is absolutely all over the place (would it tecnically be considered atonal?) and is yet somehow catchy as hell, and Racecar is a modern masterpiece -- it just builds and goes in so many directions... and the vocals kick arse on it! I think it's the spazzy-factor; Everything feels so left of field on that album, much like SikTh did on their first.
> 
> Conversely, doesn't P3 end with Spencer singing "Can you feel the love/Yes I feel the love" like a single by the Lighthouse Family over some electric violin-type stuff? I haven't listened to it in a while. It's definitely a different beast.
> 
> 
> Also, is it true that the Alex Bois guy who used to play rhythm guitar for them, is now serving cocktails in some cowboy-themed casino in Bethesda, Maryland? Pretty bizarre fact from some Yank I know who used to live in D.C, he claims to have known him.




My understanding is that he co-owns a bar and also serves in it.


----------



## JustMac

Wow, that's mad. I wonder if he prefers their older stuff?


----------



## Frostbite

JustMac said:


> Wow, that's mad. I wonder if he prefers their older stuff?



He's also an account exec at a staffing firm apparently

https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexbois


----------



## Silence2-38554

remus1710 said:


> You forgot the MusicMan days



It's not that I forgot them, it's that I don't know about them at all. That's what the whole point of this is. 

Contributing with details will be the only way to make this thread useful


----------



## Veldar

And remember Nolly used a Warwick and a Fender jazz when recording P2


----------



## Lorcan Ward

All the 7 string songs on the first album were recorded with this Petrucci Musicman which had the old Dimarzio pickups before the Crunch Lab or D-Sonic.


The 6 string songs were his Blackmachine B2 that had a Cold Sweat Bridge and Painkiller Neck. 






After that they used so many different guitars that I doubt the band has any idea what was used on which song.


----------



## Asrial

This is ....ing rich. My university's graduation reception was scheduled for tonight, simultaneously with the show in Copenhagen. I cancelled my spot at the ceremony (since it's just undergrad; I'll not miss it for my M.Sc!), in hopes of attending the show...

Woke up sick. FML.  Third show in a row I'm unable to attend to.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Frostbite said:


> He's also an account exec at a staffing firm apparently
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexbois



He makes it sound like he did literally EVERYTHING in the band.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ I believe Misha still has that Blackmachine, and that it was used on PII as well.  

Interesting topic. 

I might be totally wrong but Mark or Jake used to have a Caparison Applehorn Jazz looong time ago.


----------



## MrYakob

Black_Sheep said:


> He makes it sound like he did literally EVERYTHING in the band.



Well, to be fair it IS a LinkedIn profile. The goal is to appeal to potential employers and all of those bullet points are just as "fluffed up" as I would expect from anyone on there


----------



## Jonathan20022

Even if fluffed, the others have always said that he would help handle the bulk of back end and management stuff when he was still in the band. Someone's gotta do most of it


----------



## bulb

Alex Bois definitely did a lot of the logistical and business ended stuff in the band, I think he felt compelled to take over that stuff because he really didn't contribute to the writing, and felt like he wanted to pull his weight in the band, he was good at that stuff too!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Edit: Thread merge made this seem out of place


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ I believe Misha still has that Blackmachine, and that it was used on PII as well.
> 
> Interesting topic.
> 
> I might be totally wrong but Mark or Jake used to have a Caparison Applehorn Jazz looong time ago.



Yeah Jake played a Caparison Applehorn Mattias Eklundh with a BKP Warpig in the bridge. See that and more in this video:


----------



## Pweaks

The show tonight in Helsinki was amazing. Jake let me strum his guitar during the outro of Lune and Misha handed me the setlist. (I was rocking in my Horizon Devices t-shirt) My grandmother died two nights ago and I have felt like .... for the past couple of days, so this was a chance to get that all out of my mind for a moment. Thank you for making me feel better!


----------



## Kaura

Pweaks said:


> The show tonight in Helsinki was amazing. Jake let me strum his guitar during the outro of Lune and Misha handed me the setlist. (I was rocking in my Horizon Devices t-shirt) My grandmother died two nights ago and I have felt like .... for the past couple of days, so this was a chance to get that all out of my mind for a moment. Thank you for making me feel better!



That means you stood pretty much right in front of me. Also, I saw some guy holding the setlist while I waiting in the cloakroom line so that was probably you. Last time I got to touch Misha's guitar which was pretty cool. 

But yeah, awesome show just like last time. I hope I will be on the music video(s) again.


----------



## Kaff

Yeah, they didn't dissapoint, also the opening acts were cool, never seen either before!


----------



## Tom 1.0

Anybody wants tickets for the Mark Holcomb meet at guitarguitar Camden drop me a PM.

Got 2 and I can't make it.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

HuffPo has an article about a kid who died after drinking a lot of caffeine.


This is the pic they used:





No jokes or any other comments in poor taste. Just, suck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bozothedeathmachine said:


> HuffPo has an article about a kid who died after drinking a lot of caffeine.
> 
> 
> This is the pic they used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No jokes or any other comments in poor taste. Just, suck.



I don't buy the kid not having a heart condition. The amount of caffeine he consumed isn't anywhere near the lethal dosage (which is close to 150-200mg per kg of body weight or 80-100 cups of coffee). It's definitely not that much if he drank them over 2 hours.


----------



## Lepinkäinen

Saw them at Helsinki this tour. Does is not bother you guys that they perform without a bass player?

There's always been a lot of backing track stuff, but to me this is pushing things towards eurovision feeling.


----------



## Kaff

^Was at the same show and no, it doesn't bother me. Nowadays I'm more and more open to backing tracks, especially since now there are a lot of talent available to explore due to the fact that not everyone needs a whole band to make music and perform.


----------



## Anquished

Lepinkäinen;4745712 said:


> Saw them at Helsinki this tour. Does is not bother you guys that they perform without a bass player?
> 
> There's always been a lot of backing track stuff, but to me this pushing things towards eurovision feeling.



Personally it wouldn't bother me as it's still the three guitarists playing guitar, still Matt drumming and still Spencer singing live. 

That being said I am a little spoiled as I was lucky enough to see them in London last weekend with Nolly playing.


----------



## bulb

It was awesome being able to play with Nolly in London of course, but honestly we are so used to having the tracks he prepared for us in our ears, and we have our set and live mix dialed in with his tracks. There was a point in time where we weren't sure what we were gonna do, but after a tour with the tracks the whole band was sold on it, and Nolly was quite relieved to find that him not touring with us didn't screw us over!


----------



## Zalbu

Lepinkäinen said:


> Saw them at Helsinki this tour. Does is not bother you guys that they perform without a bass player?
> 
> There's always been a lot of backing track stuff, but to me this pushing things towards eurovision feeling.


Not really, replacing a bassist like Nolly isn't exactly the easiest thing to do. His tone and playing style is in a whole different league.


----------



## Veldar

Zalbu said:


> Not really, replacing a bassist like Nolly isn't exactly the easiest thing to do. His tone and playing style is in a whole different league.



Not to say he's a bad bassist but getting his sound isn't too hard since he makes it pretty obvious what he uses.

And as far as playing ability I can't recall anything that a good trained bassist would have troubles doing.


----------



## narad

Lepinkäinen said:


> There's always been a lot of backing track stuff, but to me this is pushing things towards eurovision feeling.



Yea, and not even making up for it with butter-churning Polish girls!


----------



## bulb

narad said:


> Yea, and not even making up for it with butter-churning Polish girls!


Waaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Silence2-38554

Just a quick heads up to any Periphery vinyl collectors out there- Pretty much all of the blue & white splatter copies of the recent P1 pressing have a defective A/B disc. I received two that have pits in the surface caused by some sort of strange white paint (a different shade from the white in the splatter). Apparently there have also been a lot of issues with warping. District Lines is aware of of it & worked to find the best copy they could for me, still kind of a bummer that this is such a wide spread issue though :-(


----------



## MrYakob

Silence2-38554 said:


> Just a quick heads up to any Periphery vinyl collectors out there- Pretty much all of the blue & white splatter copies of the recent P1 pressing have a defective A/B disc. I received two that have pits in the surface caused by some sort of strange white paint (a different shade from the white in the splatter). Apparently there have also been a lot of issues with warping. District Lines is aware of of it & worked to find the best copy they could for me, still kind of a bummer that this is such a wide spread issue though :-(



Damn that sucks to hear 

I accidentally ordered what I though was the splatter P1 vinyl but was actually a different pressing from the Summerian store and was really bummed at the time, I guess maybe that's more of a blessing in disguise now


----------



## Silence2-38554

MrYakob said:


> Damn that sucks to hear
> 
> I accidentally ordered what I though was the splatter P1 vinyl but was actually a different pressing from the Summerian store and was really bummed at the time, I guess maybe that's more of a blessing in disguise now



Blessing in disguise for sure. I actually had the red/white haze variant ordered, then saw that the splatter was released & cancelled my order for the red/white version :-( Luckily District Lines is doing what they can & including a copy of the opaque red variant (being released tomorrow on Amazon) that plays back perfectly, at no extra charge. So, I guess I'll have one to look at and one to listen to lol. Just need to find one of those original pressings at a not ridiculous price!!


----------



## squids

Silence2-38554 said:


> Blessing in disguise for sure. I actually had the red/white haze variant ordered, then saw that the splatter was released & cancelled my order for the red/white version :-( Luckily District Lines is doing what they can & including a copy of the opaque red variant (being released tomorrow on Amazon) that plays back perfectly, at no extra charge. So, I guess I'll have one to look at and one to listen to lol. Just need to find one of those original pressings at a not ridiculous price!!


i think i may have an original, got it from a guy who didn't know what periphery was, about 6 years ago.


----------



## squids

squids said:


> i think i may have an original, got it from a guy who didn't know what periphery was, about 6 years ago.


holy poop i didn't know that originals went for 200 bucks now. that's gonna stay on my rack for a few more years for sure.


----------



## couverdure

So Casey Sabol makes country music now, this is a lot far fetched from the stuff he did many years ago.
https://soundcloud.com/caseydouglas/got-a-feelin

I also remember he had some electro-pop project and featured Spencer in one song.
https://soundcloud.com/taecertified/better-angels-ep-version


----------



## Genome

Nolly has left Periphery:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101890864646125


----------



## Casper777

Genome said:


> Nolly has left Periphery:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101890864646125



Yep just saw that... now I hope 2 things.

1) Periphery adds a real bassist to the live line up... those backing tracks get really ridiculous...
2) I REALLY hope we can hear again some guitar material from Nolly.... a solo album would be soooo cool.


----------



## bulb

We are definitely sad to see Nolly go, but we knew this was coming. We have always had a mantra that states that you should never feel forced to be in the band, you should only do it if it makes you happy. It stopped making Nolly happy, and it's honestly quite as simple as that. He is still one of my best friends ever, and obviously we still work together constantly on GGD and chat all the time, so in some ways things aren't changing that much for us.

To address the backing tracks for bass:
The backing tracks have been working out extremely well for us, especially since Nolly prepares them, and it has only made our live sound better and more consistent. I know our FOH absolutely loves them for our live sound. On top of this, and this is probably something not a lot of people realize, we have a good and healthy dynamic and relationship as a band that took many years to develop and refine. Finding someone else who not only has a sound that would actively make us sound better than the tracks Nolly provides, but who also gels with us on stage, on tour, in the studio and has good writing chemistry with us is an incredibly tall order and just frankly something we aren't interested in exploring.


----------



## SDMFVan

Just my $.02, and obviously you guys have found something that you feel works for you, but I think backing tracks at concerts suck. You could just pop the CD in and your live sound would be "better and more consistent", but that isn't what makes live music special.


----------



## musicaldeath

I think bulb has a good point. Not that it would be impossible to find someone like Nolly to play bass, if it is not a priority to fill the seat and it sounds like in a live sense, it isn't - then who cares. 

Live shows nowadays have just as many backing tracks as they do guys on the stage, so this isn't anything new.


----------



## SDMFVan

musicaldeath said:


> Live shows nowadays have just as many backing tracks as they do guys on the stage, so this isn't anything new.



Sounds like you're going to the wrong shows...


----------



## musicaldeath

SDMFVan said:


> Sounds like you're going to the wrong shows...



Well, when you go see guys like DTP, I know with Mike on stage it gets cut back a bit, but anything with the female vocals isn't live.

Fallujah, I saw them once where Alex did a lot of the synth/keyboard stuff when he wasn't singing, but the other times I saw them, they just let backing tracks take care of it.

Pretty much any band with tons of layers in their sound is going to be using backing tracks. I guess my point is people don't seem to care when it's synth type stuff, but they do when it's the bass. For me, I don't really see the difference between using backing track for that or for anything else. They are going to do what they are going to do.

At least it isn't whatever the Faceless turned into.


----------



## coreysMonster

musicaldeath said:


> Not that it would be impossible to find someone like Nolly to play bass, if it is not a priority to fill the seat and it sounds like in a live sense, it isn't - then who cares.



Yeah bass in Periphery is obviously a major part of the sound, but it's not a main focus of the music. If Primus started touring with a bass track then it'd be a different story, but in bands like Periphery it's basically just a hyper-compressed synth-esque sound anyway, so it's not a huge deal if it's on the backing track imo - not to mention business-wise it's likely not a great investment to spend time and resources to try and find somebody to fill Nolly's gigantic shoes.

I'm sad to not see Nolly live anymore, but I'm definitely not upset that Periphery's bass isn't gonna be live.


----------



## Zalbu

It's sad to see Nolly go, but it's obviously not a huge surprise. It's pretty crazy to see how much the band has grown during all these years.

What will you do when writing and recording new bass parts in the future? Will the guitarists write and record bass tracks and keep using backing tracks live?


----------



## austinjhnsn

There's a big part of me that hopes they keep the producing/mixing role in the band or at least still in Nolly's hands. The sound they have is too good to take a step back from.

Glad everyone is still on great terms, just a little bummed I never got to see Nolls live

also @bulb , will there be a P3 tab book?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm fine with backing tracks since there's still plenty of actual playing to see. Guitars, vocals, drums... Still very much a full band's worth of stuff going on on stage.

On top of that, Periphery can still tour/perform live while not having to cancel shows and/or worry about hiring a replacement. Nolly can jump ship immediately, not growing to resent the band or something. It's a win/win in my eyes. Nolly gets to move on from something he didn't enjoy anymore, and the band can continue on without missing a beat. Sure it's a bummer, but I'm an avid supporter of people doing things that they want. Whether that means a band tries new styles of music, or they decide it's no fun so they stop doing it, I support it. Nothing worse than having someone write/perform music JUST because they felt it's what was expected of them.

I am also glad to see Misha's take on it and am glad to see that both sides are very much on the same page. No ill will and all that. You all sound like genuinely great people, and it's cool to see something pretty damn big like this handled with grace and respect. Best of luck to both Nolly, and everyone else in Periphery going forward. I look forward to future GGD stuff and Periphery stuff.


----------



## BouhZik

I saw periphery with Nolly opening for DTP a few years back in Paris. the stage was over crowded. nobody could move. at least with one less member they have room to move on stage without stepping on each other. For the bass part, live, with 3 distorted guitars, Nolly or a backing track doesn't make a lot of difference IMO. 
I'm pretty sure If those guys really wanted a bass player to fill Nolly's spot on stage, they would have found one pretty quickly.
One person less on the payroll.


----------



## bulb

Zalbu said:


> It's sad to see Nolly go, but it's obviously not a huge surprise. It's pretty crazy to see how much the band has grown during all these years.
> 
> What will you do when writing and recording new bass parts in the future? Will the guitarists write and record bass tracks and keep using backing tracks live?


Well when it comes to writing I usually head up that part of it, and I usually write the majority of the Bass tracks. We all obviously want to work with Nolly when we go to record albums in the future, and although he won't have an obligation to work with us, we will try to work our schedules to make that happen since we obviously have great chemistry. We would probably have him track the bass parts that were written, much as we have done in the past, since his technique and tone is awesome. 

I'd like to think Nolly will always be a part of Periphery in some form, but this way he doesn't have to treat us as a priority and isn't forced to work his schedule around us.

Don't worry guys, it's gonna be just fine!


----------



## Casper777

bulb said:


> We are definitely sad to see Nolly go, but we knew this was coming. We have always had a mantra that states that you should never feel forced to be in the band, you should only do it if it makes you happy. It stopped making Nolly happy, and it's honestly quite as simple as that. He is still one of my best friends ever, and obviously we still work together constantly on GGD and chat all the time, so in some ways things aren't changing that much for us.
> 
> To address the backing tracks for bass:
> The backing tracks have been working out extremely well for us, especially since Nolly prepares them, and it has only made our live sound better and more consistent. I know our FOH absolutely loves them for our live sound. On top of this, and this is probably something not a lot of people realize, we have a good and healthy dynamic and relationship as a band that took many years to develop and refine. Finding someone else who not only has a sound that would actively make us sound better than the tracks Nolly provides, but who also gels with us on stage, on tour, in the studio and has good writing chemistry with us is an incredibly tall order and just frankly something we aren't interested in exploring.



I'm really sorry Misha but your argument sucks! And oh surprise having backing tracks for bass is fine... but what about having backing tracks for your guitar parts? So you could stay at home?! Maybe the FOH guy would be happy too?! 
Or we could all stay at home listening to your CDs??? Sound would be way more consistent! That's not what people are paying for... and by the way, bass is a real instrument you know? It deserves a good musician behind it as much as guitar does!!
What's wrong with you?!?!??


----------



## bulb

Casper777 said:


> I'm really sorry Misha but your argument sucks! And oh surprise having backing tracks for bass is fine... but what about having backing tracks for your guitar parts? So you could stay at home?! Maybe the FOH guy would be happy too?!
> Or we could all stay at home listening to your CDs??? Sound would be way more consistent! That's not what people are paying for... and by the way, bass is a real instrument you know? It deserves a good musician behind it as much as guitar does!!
> What's wrong with you?!?!??



I accept your apology.


----------



## USMarine75

Casper777 said:


> I'm really sorry Misha but your argument sucks! And oh surprise having backing tracks for bass is fine... but what about having backing tracks for your guitar parts? So you could stay at home?! Maybe the FOH guy would be happy too?!
> Or we could all stay at home listening to your CDs??? Sound would be way more consistent! That's not what people are paying for... and by the way, bass is a real instrument you know? It deserves a good musician behind it as much as guitar does!!
> What's wrong with you?!?!??


----------



## bulb

USMarine75 said:


>


+1


----------



## bensjjjammin

I say, whatever works for a great show, works!! The lighting at the shows is super awesome too!!!


----------



## bulb

bensjjjammin said:


> I say, whatever works for a great show, works!! The lighting at the shows is super awesome too!!!


I agree and thanks pal!


----------



## Jonathan20022

What an overreaction 

He just outlined the difficulties of finding someone to fill Nolly's shoes. And maybe they will in the future, but instead of scrambling to find a perfect replacement and hold off on touring obligations and writing their music, they could just let it happen naturally. It's like you skimmed his statement, and got completely butthurt about there no longer being bass in the live sound for the time being.


----------



## bulb

Hahah indeed.

Though just to be clear there has been and will continue to be bass in the live sound, and since Nolly prepares it, it sounds exactly like him!


----------



## MSUspartans777

bulb said:


> Hahah indeed.
> 
> Though just to be clear there has been and will continue to be bass in the live sound, and since Nolly prepares it, it sounds exactly like him!



Since Nolly announced he wasn't touring any longer, I've seen the band twice and plan to see you guys on your round through Atlanta this fall (can't wait btw). The bass sounded huge and there is a ton going on while on stage. Don't worry about the haters. Just make sure you guys book him for the next album sessions! Haha

Periphery rules!


----------



## drmosh

I for one am happy Nolly is so successful and doing something he loves, it was quite obvious his time was coming to an end and I have no doubt Peripherys music will continue to be just as awesome.



Casper777 said:


> I'm really sorry Misha but your argument sucks! And oh surprise having backing tracks for bass is fine... but what about having backing tracks for your guitar parts? So you could stay at home?! Maybe the FOH guy would be happy too?!
> Or we could all stay at home listening to your CDs??? Sound would be way more consistent! That's not what people are paying for... and by the way, bass is a real instrument you know? It deserves a good musician behind it as much as guitar does!!
> What's wrong with you?!?!??



christ you're a moany, demanding little boy aren't you.


----------



## Casper777

Ok... woke up this morning with a big headache and seems like I put a bit too much... enthousiasm (?) in my previous post... yep overreaction after a heavy drinking night! 
Sorry for that guys and most of all real apologies this time to you Misha. Didn't mean to be offensive.


----------



## bulb

no worries pal!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

If Edgar Winter can use canned keys when he needs to, then periphery can certainly use canned bass when they need to. 

Bulb, are you guys still adding tour dates or is the current lineup it for the summer? Trying to decide if I need to take a road trip from Minneapolis to Chicago.


----------



## LeoLmX

Really sad to know that. Nolly for me is the most innovative bass player today. His tone and playstyle with Periphery made me realize how important is the bass on a metal mix, that was the difference with Periphery with other bands, it has such a thick and yet defined sound, you can hear everything so clear. The F#0 following the 8 string guitars on the Juggernaut Alpha/Omega concluded that Nolly simply has the best bass tone in modern metal (miss that low rumble on the PIII though, bought the producer pack just for it).


----------



## shadscbr

I'm sad for the "not-the-Nolly" at future shows, but I have to say how so many bands seem to implode on themselves when lineups and situations change, it's really cool to see so much respect and friendship as things evolve....instead of the typical "burning of bridges", we get a hyperloop


----------



## Asrial

As long as you still can hire him as a session bassist and mixing engineer. 

Nolly is phenomenal, hope both parties the best!


----------



## rob_707

Its sad to see Nolly go, but im glad everything went out in a good way! i wish the best for both parties and cant wait for the next album (when ever that is) to come....maybe get like victor wooten in there ..haha i jokes i jokes


----------



## rokket2005

What's Tom up to these days?


----------



## lewis

he created the best metal bass tone Ive ever heard.
Period.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Misha, you guys do what you guys do, its working so far. 

I remember when Chris stopped working with periphery I was super bummed, I thought he was the perfect vocalist for the band and I didn't take too kindly to Spencer on the first album. 

By P2 and clear I got used to it and was totally on board. I ate my words and can now see that you guys had the vision and foresight to get the most out of your music. 

If you guys cant get Nolly in the future I would love to see what you guys would sound like with a Forrester Saville or Ermz production. 

Thanks for all the music, I have been following since your soundcloud days and I think P3 was the best thing you have done until now. Lune and lighter songs in particular.


----------



## bulb

lewis said:


> he created the best metal bass tone Ive ever heard.
> Period.


He truly did!


----------



## mikernaut

cough cough, get Evan Brewer, hehehe  But yeah Nolly is such a class act. I remember msging him some questions thru the site and to my surprise he responded rather quickly and with very genuine answers and "nolledge" ( knowledge)


----------



## marcwormjim

LeoLmX said:


> Nolly for me is the most innovative low-tuned guitar doubler today.



I super agree.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

I figured it was only a matter of time when he got hitched then quite touring. Drag. Will he still be involved in the engineering and production? Killer bass wasn't the only thing he brought to the party.


----------



## coreysMonster

Does anybody know why you can't buy tickets for the Houston show on Nov 19th? Tickets are available for all the other shows except that one.


----------



## bulb

coreysMonster said:


> Does anybody know why you can't buy tickets for the Houston show on Nov 19th? Tickets are available for all the other shows except that one.


Is this link not working for you? Let me know if not! http://www.stubwire.com/event/perip...houston/15526/?referral=whiteoakmusichall.com


----------



## coreysMonster

bulb said:


> Is this link not working for you? Let me know if not! http://www.stubwire.com/event/perip...houston/15526/?referral=whiteoakmusichall.com


Ah, there it is! I was having trouble finding where to buy the tickets because all the regular sites don't have them and there wasn't a link on the Periphery website when I checked. Thanks a bunch! The link's also showing up on the website now.


----------



## Kaura

My face when randomly put PII on after a couple of years on Spotify and Facepalm Mute is finally back. God how I have missed this song. 

Psst, don't tell Misha.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I just hope nobody spent like 8 grand on a lefty Nolly bass cause he was their most favourite!


----------



## bulb

Dineley said:


> I just hope nobody spent like 8 grand on a lefty Nolly bass cause he was their most favourite!


what an odd thing to say...


----------



## marcwormjim

I got the reference for you.


----------



## bulb

best seasons amirite?


----------



## Kaura

Kinda off-topic but does anyone (read: bulb) know what happened to the Alex Mansoor's cover of Erised? I can't find it from Youtube anymore.


----------



## marcwormjim

I hope it wasn't erised.


----------



## LordGloom

I'm extremely late to the Periphery party, but after years of avoiding them for whatever reason, I finally gave them a listen. I randomly heard a few songs from the newest album and decided to purchase it. This was a month or so ago, and it's been on repeat every day since. I can honestly say it's the best album I've heard in the last couple of years. I kick myself for not hearing them until now, but I do currently get to enjoy discovering a "new" band, something which is a rarity these days.

Diving into their back catalog, as well as interviews, demos, studio videos, etc. has been beyond enjoyable and incredibility inspiring. I've been in a creative rut for what feels like years, and Periphery has dug me out of that. I started taking guitar seriously again, and I've actually started recording stuff too. My recordings still sound like hot garbage and my guitar skills are fecal-esque, but it feels great to have some motivation.


----------



## toolsound

LordGloom said:


> I've been in a creative rut for what feels like years, and Periphery has dug me out of that. I started taking guitar seriously again, and I've actually started recording stuff too. My recordings still sound like hot garbage and my guitar skills are fecal-esque, but it feels great to have some motivation.



I know that feeling - it's awesome. Always such a profound experience when you find that next band that makes you go, "Woah..."


----------



## LordGloom

toolsound said:


> I know that feeling - it's awesome. Always such a profound experience when you find that next band that makes you go, "Woah..."


It truly is an awesome feeling. Just when I think there aren't any more bands that I can connect to, one randomly surprises me and I submerge myself with everything related to that band. It happened with Cave In last year (I know, late to that party as well), and Periphery this year.


----------



## InHiding

I think the guys can write great riffs. The vocalist should fire himself though.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

InHiding said:


> I think the guys can write great riffs. The vocalist should fire himself though.



Did you just not listen to Periphery II?
Personally, Veredika was my favorite vocalist of theirs, but there's no denying that Sp0nce is a fuckin' monster- and he fits their sound well.


----------



## LordGloom

I think the vocals were what originally turned me off from the band, but now I can't think of a better vocalist for them. His range is fantastic, and both his screams and cleans compliment the songs perfectly. He kind of sounds like Daryl from Glassjaw at points.


----------



## Semi-pro

Spencer is awesome. Buuuuuut, I just wish they'd write more stuff like on their 1st album. I heard from an interview that they let Spence write his lines from PII onwards and you can definitely hear that. That or the fact that they've left more space for him to work on his lines. Whichever the reason, it results to more basic melodies (and more boring background) instead of that cool fusion-ish vibe that's constantly present on the first album. More of that please. I think they have all the pieces (members & crew) to bring the real shizzle, but they should just get back to the more interesting vocal lines. PII had it's moments but you can hear the difference on that one already. Not really digging the direction of the latest album. I really hope they'd surprise me positively, I've got the steel dragon t-shirt from the pre-debut era for Jebus' sake! Make me proud of wearing that!


----------



## JEngelking

I eagerly await the day that I get to hear Ow My Feelings live, I wanna say a couple years back Misha mentioned they considered throwing it into the setlist.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I think a huge part of why P1 is so different from the rest of their material is the entire album was written solely by Misha, besides Racecar, which had input from Jake. A lot of P2 was also old bulb stuff, as well. P1 was like....ten years in the making. “The Walk” and “Letter Experiment” were written in 2004. I think Mark joining the band also had a profound influence on their sound.


----------



## bulb

Semi-pro said:


> Spencer is awesome. Buuuuuut, I just wish they'd write more stuff like on their 1st album. I heard from an interview that they let Spence write his lines from PII onwards and you can definitely hear that. That or the fact that they've left more space for him to work on his lines. Whichever the reason, it results to more basic melodies (and more boring background) instead of that cool fusion-ish vibe that's constantly present on the first album. More of that please. I think they have all the pieces (members & crew) to bring the real shizzle, but they should just get back to the more interesting vocal lines. PII had it's moments but you can hear the difference on that one already. Not really digging the direction of the latest album. I really hope they'd surprise me positively, I've got the steel dragon t-shirt from the pre-debut era for Jebus' sake! Make me proud of wearing that!



thanks for your support pal

periphery is a passion project, we are gonna write what we wanna write


----------



## Obsidian Soul

We will never get a Periphery debut again.Spencer enjoys his pop style of singing and Mark and Jake have a different style to Misha's.To have another Periphery debut,the whole band would have to look at Misha and tell him to write a whole album with no regard to what everyone else will play.That's why the vocals in that album sound so unconventional;it's like somebody tried to find a seat in a crowded movie theater.


----------



## bulb

Obsidian Soul said:


> We will never get a Periphery debut again.Spencer enjoys his pop style of singing and Mark and Jake have a different style to Misha's.To have another Periphery debut,the whole band would have to look at Misha and tell him to write a whole album with no regard to what everyone else will play.That's why the vocals in that album sound so unconventional;it's like somebody tried to find a seat in a crowded movie theater.


and it would have to be 2005-2010 and I would have to be into the same music and sounds I was into then


----------



## Vyn

FWIW, personally I feel like while the direction has changed over the albums, Periphery keep raising the bar on their own musicianship. PIII has some seriously epic stuff going on.


----------



## Masoo2

Vyn said:


> FWIW, personally I feel like while the direction has changed over the albums, Periphery keep raising the bar on their own musicianship. PIII has some seriously epic stuff going on.



exactly

While I might not be as big of a fan of the newer post-Clear stuff, there's no denying the musicianship has improved with every release.

Juggernaut kinda put me off of Periphery for a while, but after listening to P3 for the first real time a year after it came out I've began to really appreciate their newer stuff. P3 is SO good.


----------



## coreysMonster

Masoo2 said:


> exactly
> 
> While I might not be as big of a fan of the newer post-Clear stuff, there's no denying the musicianship has improved with every release.
> 
> Juggernaut kinda put me off of Periphery for a while, but after listening to P3 for the first real time a year after it came out I've began to really appreciate their newer stuff. P3 is SO good.


Yeah I feel like Juggernaut was a weird side-step into a territory I personally didn't care for, but P3 blew my mind.


----------



## musicaldeath

P1 was great but it does sound like a collection of riffs and some cool songs in comparison to P2 and 3 (havent listened to Juggernaught). The writting is far more mature on the new stuff and the musicianship is top notch. There is space in the songs for everyone. I wouldnt want to see them revert back to a P1 style of writting as the amalgamation of everyone in the band is what has made 2 and 3 great albums.


----------



## bulb

i get the feeling this new album is going to be weird

we are really gonna spend time with this one since we have never had that luxury in the past

i will not be surprised if this ends up being my favorite periphery album and most of you guys hate it


----------



## QuantumCybin

bulb said:


> i get the feeling this new album is going to be weird
> 
> we are really gonna spend time with this one since we have never had that luxury in the past
> 
> i will not be surprised if this ends up being my favorite periphery album and most of you guys hate it



Fuck it, dude. Like you said, Periphery is a passion project so at the end of the day if you enjoyed writing and working on the material and you’re happy with the end result, I’d say that’s a success.

Besides, I feel like a lot of bands these days aren’t really given room to grow and develop their sound over time. There’s lots of great bands where their debut sounds radically different from their later records. Look at Rush for an easy example of that.

EDIT: Also....more OMNOM with Elliot, please. I still listen to it from time to time haha


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> i will not be surprised if this ends up being my favorite periphery album and most of you guys hate it



Shall we gather the pitchforks now or later?

Serious though, I think going weirder might be what people want more than anything anyway.


----------



## bulb

meh if people like it, then cool. i just want to be happy with the music i make with my band. the beauty of a passion project is you don't need to care what anyone else thinks hshs


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

bulb said:


> meh if people like it, then cool. i just want to be happy with the music i make with my band. the beauty of a passion project is you don't need to care what anyone else thinks hshs




Mic Drop!


----------



## Albake21

Hey @bulb not sure if I can ask this, but is it possible that this album won't have any 7 string songs? Seems like you guys are really going away from 7 and 8 strings. I noticed you guys aren't playing them at all in your social media posts.


----------



## Mayhew

Next you'll be asking for 6 minute abs. It's Seven, Seven minute abs! 

If music were written by requests from the peanut gallery then I'd want a song about a robot boy that never learned how to 1101101.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> i get the feeling this new album is going to be weird
> 
> *we are really gonna spend time with this one* since we have never had that luxury in the past
> 
> i will not be surprised if this ends up being my favorite periphery album and most of you guys hate it



Please do. It really bums me out when I hear about guys being rushed on stuff like this. Whatever it is, I really hope you don't have to put a bow on it and send it to the label unless you're all totally done with it (or...as done with it as you can realistically be. We all know no one is ever 100% satisfied).
And while P2 is the only album that's still in my regular rotation, I do still listen to all of them from time to time- they all have a different charm and a different style. Pretty sure that's how you can tell when you like a *band* and don't just like an *album*. I'm sure I'll dig your guys' take on whatever style it is you all go with, even though I may not listen to it as often.

Although if I may make a cheeky suggestion real quick- jab Spence in the arm for me if the word 'misery' makes it's way onto more than 1 song again


----------



## Masoo2

Albake21 said:


> Hey @bulb not sure if I can ask this, but is it possible that this album won't have any 7 string songs? Seems like you guys are really going away from 7 and 8 strings. I noticed you guys aren't playing them at all in your social media posts.



Curious about this as well

I found it really interesting comparing how they handled the 6 strings songs in P1 through Clear when compared to Juggernaut/P3. If it's all 6 string and at least remotely similar to the former rather than the latter, I'll be SUPER excited. Mark/Misha are 6 string gods with Haunted Shores (just listen to that pre-Viscera stuff, _*so good*_) and Jake's always been great at it too as shown in Summer Jam, but I didn't really notice much of that in Juggernaut.

More 8 string songs similar to Ji is always welcomed as well, again not a big fan of the Juggernaut spin on the instrument.


----------



## QuantumCybin

All New Materials will probably remain one of my favorite six string song of theirs. One of the best intros out of their entire catalogue.


----------



## Mayhew

How about we pass around a box for everyone's "advice" and then we can force Periphery into said box and when they try to escape the confines of this very creative space we jab them right in the self esteem via our salty internet comments. Now I'm off to play a rousing game of Jump To Conclusions.


----------



## bracky

I think I’ll pet my cat and listen to P3.


----------



## Spicypickles

Nuts, I loved the juggernaut albums. Love p1, love p2, love clear, love p3. I think I dig the juggernaut albums the most though, right now. 

Nothing crazy, just like them for what they all are. Not really fanboying.


----------



## Avedas

I never thought that Juggernaut was all that stylistically different. Still sounds like Periphery to me. The biggest jump for me was P1 to P2, probably because it was no longer Misha's solo bedroom project. That said I prefer the 6 string stuff. The drop A style is utilized really well too. As far as songwriting goes in general I think most people would be better off just putting down their downtuned ERGs.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

bulb said:


> meh if people like it, then cool. i just want to be happy with the music i make with my band. the beauty of a passion project is you don't need to care what anyone else thinks hshs



It'll be the album we deserve, just not the one we need right now.

Let's see where that dad rock strat inspires you to go.... just playing that guitar is pure sex...even with the relicing.


----------



## Dcm81

bulb said:


> meh if people like it, then cool. i just want to be happy with the music i make with my band. the beauty of a passion project is you don't need to care what anyone else thinks hshs



The real beauty is that such a passion project can become so successful!


----------



## JEngelking

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Although if I may make a cheeky suggestion real quick- jab Spence in the arm for me if the word 'misery' makes it's way onto more than 1 song again


----------



## coreysMonster

bulb said:


> i get the feeling this new album is going to be weird
> 
> we are really gonna spend time with this one since we have never had that luxury in the past
> 
> i will not be surprised if this ends up being my favorite periphery album and most of you guys hate it


Periphery electronic album featuring Jon Hopkins, calling it now.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

coreysMonster said:


> Periphery electronic album featuring Jon Hopkins, calling it now.



Would be stoked, to be honest.
Jake and Misha's electronic stuff is always so comfy.


----------



## Masoo2

coreysMonster said:


> Periphery electronic album featuring Jon Hopkins, calling it now.



tbh I'd be 100% on board with that. Jake's album is amazing.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Masoo2 said:


> tbh I'd be 100% on board with that. Jake's album is amazing.



He finally put his first EP, Zu, up on Spotify. Really glad he did that because I was sick of having to use SoundCloud to listen to it. He released it in 2011, it’s only five tracks but they’re all really good.


----------



## bulb

Masoo2 said:


> Curious about this as well
> 
> I found it really interesting comparing how they handled the 6 strings songs in P1 through Clear when compared to Juggernaut/P3. If it's all 6 string and at least remotely similar to the former rather than the latter, I'll be SUPER excited. Mark/Misha are 6 string gods with Haunted Shores (just listen to that pre-Viscera stuff, _*so good*_) and Jake's always been great at it too as shown in Summer Jam, but I didn't really notice much of that in Juggernaut.
> 
> More 8 string songs similar to Ji is always welcomed as well, again not a big fan of the Juggernaut spin on the instrument.


Okay I must write music differently than you guys, but when I'm writing a song or an album, I'm not thinking about a quota of 6, 7 and 8 string songs. It's however it works out. We will write with whatever instruments inspire us at that point in time. Therefore I will only know how many songs are 6, 7 and 8 once the album songs are written.


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Please do. It really bums me out when I hear about guys being rushed on stuff like this. Whatever it is, I really hope you don't have to put a bow on it and send it to the label unless you're all totally done with it (or...as done with it as you can realistically be. We all know no one is ever 100% satisfied).
> And while P2 is the only album that's still in my regular rotation, I do still listen to all of them from time to time- they all have a different charm and a different style. Pretty sure that's how you can tell when you like a *band* and don't just like an *album*. I'm sure I'll dig your guys' take on whatever style it is you all go with, even though I may not listen to it as often.
> 
> Although if I may make a cheeky suggestion real quick- jab Spence in the arm for me if the word 'misery' makes it's way onto more than 1 song again


We have never put out an album we weren't satisfied with. What we HAVE had to deal with is stress and pressure. PII was so stressful and such a miserable experience that I swore to myself I would never allow that to happen again, and that was after P1 which was no walk in the park either. PII was pushed back 3 times I think, and we had that Dream Theater tour in the middle of the session. But that's what it took. Even PIII was pushed back from the original date. You guys don't know this stuff because the release date doesn't get announced until the masters are turned in. But PIII was a relatively stress free and super fun process.

I wouldn't be able to live with myself if we had rushed an album to meet a deadline. But without deadlines there, honestly albums would never get done. So it's a bit of a dance. 
This time around we are setting no deadlines, that's what will be different. With that said maybe it will not take us long to write it, but we will have the luxury of being able to sit on the ideas for a bit, maybe jam them out and hear them in that context to develop them a bit. 

Also we don't take suggestions.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Okay I must write music differently than you guys, but when I'm writing a song or an album, I'm not thinking about a quota of 6, 7 and 8 string songs. It's however it works out. We will write with whatever instruments inspire us at that point in time. Therefore I will only know how many songs are 6, 7 and 8 once the album songs are written.


I 100% understand this, I would never expect anyone to write like that. But my question was still valid, are there going to be any 7 string songs written, at least so far is there any 7 string material?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> I 100% understand this, I would never expect anyone to write like that. But my question was still valid, are there going to be any 7 string songs written, at least so far is there any 7 string material?




Did you read what he wrote???? Maybe he is only going to want to play his sweet strat he got while writing album so its all sixes. Maybe he will get bit by a radioactive piano and suddenly be a piano whiz and only play piano. He will write the music that inspires him with the instruments that inspire him.


----------



## duffbeer33

Haha this thread just gets more and more ridiculous

bulb thanks for all the great tunes, regardless of what you use....


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> Did you read what he wrote???? Maybe he is only going to want to play his sweet strat he got while writing album so its all sixes. Maybe he will get bit by a radioactive piano and suddenly be a piano whiz and only play piano. He will write the music that inspires him with the instruments that inspire him.


Did you even read what _I _wrote? I said "at least so far is there any 7 string material?"


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> Did you even read what _I _wrote? I said "at least so far is there any 7 string material?"



yeah I saw that but seemed like you asked two distinct questions... sorry if I misinterpreted, not sure why I was in such a crabby mood


----------



## ramses

bulb said:


> But without deadlines there, honestly albums would never get done.
> 
> [...]
> 
> This time around we are setting no deadlines, that's what will be different.



Are you guys retiring?


----------



## bulb

ramses said:


> Are you guys retiring?


if the album never gets done because of the lack of deadlines, maybe


----------



## bulb

Dineley said:


> Did you read what he wrote???? Maybe he is only going to want to play his sweet strat he got while writing album so its all sixes. Maybe he will get bit by a radioactive piano and suddenly be a piano whiz and only play piano. He will write the music that inspires him with the instruments that inspire him.


whoa it's like you read what i said!!


----------



## QuantumCybin

bulb said:


> whoa it's like you read what i said!!



Needs more cowbell...


----------



## Jonathan20022

I still dig every record this bands put out, it's wild to think P1 is about to turn 8 years old. But the most relevant post so far is this 



Mayhew said:


> How about we pass around a box for everyone's "advice" and then we can force Periphery into said box and when they try to escape the confines of this very creative space we jab them right in the self esteem via our salty internet comments. Now I'm off to play a rousing game of Jump To Conclusions.



Everyone likes being appeased, it's always the same bullshit after. If they deviate from the niche and technical they're suddenly sellouts, and if they try and satisfy requests for the former it'll never compare.

People are WAY too closed minded musically, it's hilarious when you consider how open minded prog musicians/listeners are envisioned to be.

Keep on keeping on, there's no other attitude to have as a musician. The second you try to appease you'll fail at it.


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> I still dig every record this bands put out, it's wild to think P1 is about to turn 8 years old. But the most relevant post so far is this
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes being appeased, it's always the same bullshit after. If they deviate from the niche and technical they're suddenly sellouts, and if they try and satisfy requests for the former it'll never compare.
> 
> People are WAY too closed minded musically, it's hilarious when you consider how open minded prog musicians/listeners are envisioned to be.
> 
> Keep on keeping on, there's no other attitude to have as a musician. The second you try to appease you'll fail at it.



I mean we always have written albums selfishly, the only difference is in the past if nobody bought our album it might have ended our careers. Now no one is gonna buy our album either way haha.


----------



## lurè

Maybe P4 is going to be a concept album about guitar related forums.


----------



## Albake21

lurè said:


> Maybe P4 is going to be a concept album about guitar related forums.


If only Spencer lurked here long enough to write about the salt of SSO.


----------



## zeropoint

Albake21 said:


> If only Spencer lurked here long enough to write about the *misery* of SSO.



But in all seriousness, I'm excited for if/when P4 happens. Do the thing and may the sales be with you.


----------



## drmosh

why does it even matter if a song is played on a 6, 7 or 8 string guitar?


----------



## Avedas

drmosh said:


> why does it even matter if a song is played on a 6, 7 or 8 string guitar?


I think I remember Sithu Aye saying he did one of his EPs entirely on a 7 string but never played the low string. I imagine it only matters if you need to custom order a $12k 8 string PRS to tour with.


----------



## lurè

drmosh said:


> why does it even matter if a song is played on a 6, 7 or 8 string guitar?



djent kids wanna listen to that low F# otherwise the band has changed sound/genre and became a pop band


----------



## failsafe

Just don’t do the Metallica thing where, because of no deadlines, you overthink it. Just a _suggestion _


----------



## Masoo2

drmosh said:


> why does it even matter if a song is played on a 6, 7 or 8 string guitar?


I think people are looking too much into his question about 7 strings

He literally just wanted to know if any 7 string material had been written yet because the band member's social media posts over the past while have only had 6 strings in them

Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Albake21

Masoo2 said:


> I think people are looking too much into his question about 7 strings
> 
> He literally just wanted to know if any 7 string material had been written yet because the band member's social media posts over the past while have only had 6 strings in them
> 
> Nothing more, nothing less


Thank you lol


----------



## bulb

nothing has been written yet we start our first writing session on the 20th


----------



## QuantumCybin

bulb said:


> nothing has been written yet we start our first writing session on the 20th



You’re probably tired of answering this and/or it’s the same answer as it was a year or two ago, but how’s progress going on the Bulb album, if any? Last thing I remember about it was you posting a clip of a re-recorded Breeze


----------



## Zalbu

I won't listen to another Periphery album unless the guys start incorporating polka and mariachi elements in their music


----------



## Albake21

A little off topic from what's being discussed, but what happened to the Icarus EP on Spotify? It's been no longer available for a while now. Any have any info on that?


----------



## Bastian93

Albake21 said:


> A little off topic from what's being discussed, but what happened to the Icarus EP on Spotify? It's been no longer available for a while now. Any have any info on that?



It's available in my location (Germany )
Here is the link, hope that works since i got the libk from the smartphone app.
https://open.spotify.com/album/38olM50BfmLm4uZ9zjqjvC?si=cLHCk2lST3Khn7AgqVqOTg


----------



## Albake21

Bastian93 said:


> It's available in my location (Germany )
> Here is the link, hope that works since i got the libk from the smartphone app.
> https://open.spotify.com/album/38olM50BfmLm4uZ9zjqjvC?si=cLHCk2lST3Khn7AgqVqOTg


I've tried getting it through a link before but it still recognizes I'm in the US and it disables it form listening in my library. It's added, but greyed out. Thank you for trying though.


----------



## elnyrb10

@47:00 "We're starting our own label"

.....I. AM. PUMPED


----------



## Albake21

elnyrb10 said:


> @47:00 "We're starting our own label"
> 
> .....I. AM. PUMPED



Well I didn't see that one coming... I just listened to the whole video. Awesome interview! You can definitely tell that Misha has grown a lot and his tastes have definitely changed over the years. Not gonna lie, it definitely scares me a bit for the future of Periphery, but all in all I'm still excited for what's to come.


----------



## BusinessMan

I'm not usually one to share periphery news but this new stuff sounds pretty sweet...

http://www.metalinjection.net/av/periphery-shares-20-seconds-of-really-really-heavy-new-material


----------



## Albake21

BusinessMan said:


> I'm not usually one to share periphery news but this new stuff sounds pretty sweet...
> 
> http://www.metalinjection.net/av/periphery-shares-20-seconds-of-really-really-heavy-new-material


Mmmmm that makes me moist.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lol, the fuckin' black metal palm.
Sounds killer. Almost like a snip from a Haunted Shores track.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dunno if it's been posted yet but...



Apparently one of the G.O.D. guys (Sebon) programmed it into the game.


----------



## Avedas

BusinessMan said:


> I'm not usually one to share periphery news but this new stuff sounds pretty sweet...
> 
> http://www.metalinjection.net/av/periphery-shares-20-seconds-of-really-really-heavy-new-material


That sounds sikkk


----------



## A-Branger

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dunno if it's been posted yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently one of the G.O.D. guys (Sebon) programmed it into the game.


hahaha soa wesome, I wanna see a split screen of the guy playing it!


----------



## Albake21

I wasn't sure where to post this, but did you guys know that Alex Bois was playing music again? 

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/th...ur-periphery-members-to-the-lost-lyric-video/


----------



## wannabguitarist

Straight forward mid-late 2000s metalcore feel. I dig it


----------



## couverdure

Misha posted a new Instagram story with a demo preview and it sounds like they tuned their 7-strings down a half-step to Drop G, or maybe they're bringing back the 8-strings. Either way, I can't to hear what P4 sounds like.


----------



## Albake21

couverdure said:


> Misha posted a new Instagram story with a demo preview and it sounds like they tuned their 7-strings down a half-step to Drop G, or maybe they're bringing back the 8-strings. Either way, I can't to hear what P4 sounds like.


They have a few clips that have to be a 7 string. Too low to be a 6.


----------



## R34CH

Yesterday while running at the gym, The Bad Thing came on so I threw down some headbangs. Unfortunately, that screwed up the rhythm of my running and I nearly fell off the treadmill.

P4: This Time It's Perilous


----------



## scrub

Did they get a new singer yet?


----------



## QuantumCybin

scrub said:


> Did they get a new singer yet?



Yeah, didn’t you hear their new song Beta? They fired Spencer.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

scrub said:


> Did they get a new singer yet?



Thankfully no.


----------



## QuantumCybin

It’s been eight years since their first record came out, anyway. If you don’t like Spencer, you don’t like Periphery. Just accept it


----------



## Avedas

QuantumCybin said:


> It’s been eight years since their first record came out, anyway. If you don’t like Spencer, you don’t like Periphery. Just accept it


And yet people still listen to Dream Theater lol

But Spencer really is great


----------



## bulb

Oh actually, we had part of our clause with Spencer where if we had just ONE more negative comment about him on a message board by 12pm EST on April 15th 2018 that we would legally have to fire him from the band. So that guy's comment was just one short unfortunately, and now Spencer's term is automatically renewed until April 15th 2026.


----------



## Vyn

bulb said:


> Oh actually, we had part of our clause with Spencer where if we had just ONE more negative comment about him on a message board by 12pm EST on April 15th 2018 that we would legally have to fire him from the band. So that guy's comment was just one short unfortunately, and now Spencer's term is automatically renewed until April 15th 2026.



Fuck. So good xD And this is why we love you Misha <3


----------



## goobaba

Ah damn, we'll get him next time


----------



## Zalbu

http://www.metalsucks.net/2018/04/1...dsen-says-the-band-are-their-own-worst-enemy/

No idea if I'm the last person who finds out about this or not but I haven't seen this be posted yet


----------



## Albake21

Zalbu said:


> http://www.metalsucks.net/2018/04/1...dsen-says-the-band-are-their-own-worst-enemy/
> 
> No idea if I'm the last person who finds out about this or not but I haven't seen this be posted yet


Very interesting read. It was already unofficially announced that they were going solo. He made some good points about Periphery, but at the same time he's gently telling them to just sell out. I couldn't be more happy that they didn't. At the same time, I do agree with some points especially about not caring about what you write. I'm sorry, but you can't just keep saying "I write for myself, not others." If music is your job, this just won't get you anywhere. I'm not saying to not right for yourself, just be a little conscious about your fans.


----------



## narad

Zalbu said:


> http://www.metalsucks.net/2018/04/1...dsen-says-the-band-are-their-own-worst-enemy/
> 
> No idea if I'm the last person who finds out about this or not but I haven't seen this be posted yet



All seems like pretty sensible stuff but I hope there's more to A&R than "dude, you gotta put that song on there" or "dude, you should play this live" because um...from a value perspective, I can see the appeal in going solo. Label's getting replaced by a facebook poll.


----------



## Zalbu

Yup, I've always felt that it would be logical for Periph to go independent or start their own label with how much of a DIY attitude they've always had, but I wouldn't expect that they have beef with Sumerian. Might just be an overreaction as always from Metalsucks though.


----------



## chipchappy

No wonder they went solo. Guy sounds like a douche.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Zalbu said:


> Might just be an overreaction as always from Metalsucks though.



Yeah I'm betting on this. The original article was a lot better, the one on MS is trying to stir the pot a bit I think. I'm not really detecting any animosity. Then again, I didn't listen to the actual podcast yet. Maybe his tone tells otherwise.



chipchappy said:


> No wonder they went solo. Guy sounds like a douche.



I disagree. 
I'm definitely getting the 'just sell out a little bit bro' message, but he's "the label guy," that's his job. He's there to look out for their (and his own) best interest. The bit about Icarus Lives is a great example, I think. It sounded tired and boring to Misha and the boys cause they wrote it and played it a billion times. He (and we) hadn't heard it once yet, it's new to us. That's not a perspective most would usually consider.

Obviously he only brought up the times that they listened to him and it worked out well, I'm sure there were others where they didn't and it went well, or times where maybe they listened to what he had to say and it didn't pan out. Everything I've seen from Ash points to him being a pretty chill dude, I don't think there was any bad blood here. I think the Periphery crew just really, really enjoy doing their stuff, their way, 100%.


----------



## Avedas

Maybe they just didn't wanna sound like fucking Asking Alexandria lmao


----------



## wannabguitarist

> *I write them nice six figure checks–er, sorry I take that back, I write them ‘nice’ checks every six months* from their royalties and they make good money on the road and they reinvest in themselves and they have side hustles.



The band makes no money?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I can’t be the only one to have imagined Misha replying to everything Ash said in the article with “Just have fun with it!” until he was grabbed by his ankles and shook over the edge of a fire escape.


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Jonathan20022

Ash wanted the band to be profitable because he helped fund and support their rise to where they are now. In other news, the sky is blue. Is anyone surprised by this?

The prog musician doesn't want to write hits, tell me something I don't know


----------



## Veldar

I feel like Sumerian promoting the fuck out of Periphery made them a legitimate band instead of just an internet hyped band.

if Periphery go indie they might end up like PTH, no one other than their fans really supports them and I think they'll slowly lose their base of listeners.


----------



## Demiurge

Of course, it is possible for a business arrangement to end without a course of back-biting or Monday-morning quarterbacking.

So the label guy complains that a band whose thirst (as the kids say) could drain oceans didn't try hard enough to be popular. Good luck, other bands on that label.


----------



## lurè

So he signed BTBAM hoping they become the next Jackson 5.


----------



## isispelican

I think going independent can be very risky, in this case though it seems like a smart move considering they always had a diy approach and with Misha's interest in business they might pull it off!


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Veldar said:


> I feel like Sumerian promoting the fuck out of Periphery made them *seem like* a legitimate band instead of just an internet hyped band.



Fixed.



isispelican said:


> I think going independent can be very risky, in this case though it seems like a smart move considering they always had a diy approach and with Misha's interest in business they might pull it off!



That was once said about Ash Avildsen.


----------



## SDMFVan

People seem to be forgetting that he was talking about this in response to Misha's comments that he doesn't make any money from his music. So he wasn't saying "I'm mad that they refused to write commercial songs", he's saying "if you wanted to make more money you should have written commercial songs like I told you to".


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats crazy they were going to leave Icarus Lives off the debut and he had to convince them. If they had I never would have gotten into them. On the other hand he also convinced them too do a double album which is what made me lose interest in the band completely. 



Veldar said:


> if Periphery go indie they might end up like PTH, no one other than their fans really supports them and I think they'll slowly lose their base of listeners.



Most bands fans don't support bands they like at all since you don't have to pay for music anymore so if anyone is going to be around in years to come its PTH. They are an example of one of the few and only bands currently adapting and successfully dealing with the problems bands are facing. Periphery will have no trouble without a label since they have their fanbase and their business smarts. They have a legion of fans who throw money at them.


----------



## RoRo56

Lorcan Ward said:


> Thats crazy they were going to leave Icarus Lives off the debut and he had to convince them. If they had I never would have gotten into them. On the other hand he also convinced them too do a double album which is what made me lose interest in the band completely.



I feel releasing a double album was the lesser of 2 evils in that situation. Releasing it as one enormous album would have just been silly imo. I loved P2 but everything afterward just seems a bit meh to me.


----------



## Albake21

RoRo56 said:


> I feel releasing a double album was the lesser of 2 evils in that situation. Releasing it as one enormous album would have just been silly imo. I loved P2 but everything afterward just seems a bit meh to me.


That's kinda how I am with Periphery. I don't dislike Alpha/Omega and P3, but they just didn't wow me by any means. Especially P3. It just felt like a glorified metalcore album to me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

RoRo56 said:


> I feel releasing a double album was the lesser of 2 evils in that situation. Releasing it as one enormous album would have just been silly imo. I loved P2 but everything afterward just seems a bit meh to me.



I agree, but I still can't help but love 'em.
Musically, P1 and (especially) P2 were my absolute jam- I still appreciate the rest, but don't listen to them nearly as much. Not as much my style.
But for whatever reason, I still look at them as a favorite band. Just a like-able bunch of guys doing what they do.


----------



## bulb

Ash definitely had some good ideas, and when he had good ideas we took them. When he had ideas we didn't like, we didn't. That's about it. We never complained about the band making money to him or anyone else for that matter. 

I guess he didn't actually read the article. Just reading the dumb clickbait headline may make it look like I was complaining, but as anyone who actually read the article knows, I wasn't. We knew what we were getting into from day one, and that's why we worked on alternate income streams early on so we could have Periphery always be a true passion project for us. 

Fun fact about going commercial, while we are on the topic. The truth is that going more commercial is a massive gamble, most bands who try to crossover fail, and in some cases cause irreparable damage to their band's image. It's basically gambling your career on a lottery ticket as far as I'm concerned. For the label it's much less of a risk because they hedge their bets with all the bands they have signed, which is why it's an easier and smarter push for a label as a business. 

It's also very easy to analyze the successes and ignore the thousands of bands that have destroyed their career making that jump. We weren't ever interested in that side of the music industry, but even if we had been, we wouldn't necessarily have gone for it given how risky it is.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Ash definitely had some good ideas, and when he had good ideas we took them. When he had ideas we didn't like, we didn't. That's about it. We never complained about the band making money to him or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> I guess he didn't actually read the article. Just reading the dumb clickbait headline may make it look like I was complaining, but as anyone who actually read the article knows, I wasn't. We knew what we were getting into from day one, and that's why we worked on alternate income streams early on so we could have Periphery always be a true passion project for us.
> 
> Fun fact about going commercial, while we are on the topic. The truth is that going more commercial is a massive gamble, most bands who try to crossover fail, and in some cases cause irreparable damage to their band's image. It's basically gambling your career on a lottery ticket as far as I'm concerned. For the label it's much less of a risk because they hedge their bets with all the bands they have signed, which is why it's an easier and smarter push for a label as a business.
> 
> It's also very easy to analyze the successes and ignore the thousands of bands that have destroyed their career making that jump. We weren't ever interested in that side of the music industry, but even if we had been, we wouldn't necessarily have gone for it given how risky it is.


Thanks for the response. It is really true about bands having backlash from their fans. I can definitely relate to this as a fan of bands that did this. I'm glad Periphery hasn't done this and hopefully never will. Do you guys plan on doing everything like managing, merch, sales by yourself or are you going to hire someone to help?


----------



## Veldar

Lorcan Ward said:


> Most bands fans don't support bands they like at all since you don't have to pay for music anymore so if anyone is going to be around in years to come its PTH. They are an example of one of the few and only bands currently adapting and successfully dealing with the problems bands are facing. Periphery will have no trouble without a label since they have their fanbase and their business smarts. They have a legion of fans who throw money at them.



But once you go DIY growth staginates, I honestly haven't seen PTH do anything since they went indie, because they have no marketing behind them. And with Periphery I honestly think that if they cash in on their fan base they'd lose income from the signature gear. In my experience people don't wanna double dip


----------



## bulb

Veldar said:


> But once you go DIY growth staginates, I honestly haven't seen PTH do anything since they went indie, because they have no marketing behind them. And with Periphery I honestly think that if they cash in on their fan base they'd lose income from the signature gear. In my experience people don't wanna double dip



We will definitely have the marketing side covered, but even if Periphery continues to make little money, it's not a big deal, we will just have fun with it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Veldar said:


> But once you go DIY growth staginates, I honestly haven't seen PTH do anything since they went indie, because they have no marketing behind them. And with Periphery I honestly think that if they cash in on their fan base they'd lose income from the signature gear. In my experience people don't wanna double dip



To be totally fair, PTH marketing surrounds them when they have an album to drop and everyone talks about it. But in general they don't waste the fan's time unless they have something which I can appreciate. I hate waiting half a year for something to drop, I'd rather just know it's coming within 1-2 months once they're all ready to drop the announcement and get everyone excited. With Periphery it's a little different because you know their work cycle and they seem to have a pattern of releasing snippets when they're doing something.


----------



## Mayhew

I just heard All That Remains on the radio doing a Garth Brooks cover and thought holy crap they're trying to be Five Finger Death Punch.


----------



## JEngelking

Mayhew said:


> I just heard All That Remains on the radio doing a Garth Brooks cover and thought holy crap they're trying to be Five Finger Death Punch.



Thanks for reminding me why I don't listen to ATR anymore.


----------



## Avedas

Veldar said:


> But once you go DIY growth staginates, I honestly haven't seen PTH do anything since they went indie, because they have no marketing behind them. And with Periphery I honestly think that if they cash in on their fan base they'd lose income from the signature gear. In my experience people don't wanna double dip


PTH released a series of tracks (Pacific Myth) and now have an album coming up. Also 2 anniversary world tours. They're probably doing ok.


----------



## couverdure

bulb said:


> The truth is that going more commercial is a massive gamble, most bands who try to crossover fail, and in some cases cause irreparable damage to their band's image. It's basically gambling your career on a lottery ticket as far as I'm concerned. For the label it's much less of a risk because they hedge their bets with all the bands they have signed, which is why it's an easier and smarter push for a label as a business.


This a million times. I'm getting very sick of rock bands trying to sound like Top 40 electro-pop after many consistently good albums only to sink their reputation and even sales further, this has happened to bands like Fall Out Boy, All Time Low, Linkin Park, 30 Seconds To Mars, and some others. I know Periphery are from a completely different genre compared to those bands, but their popularity is around those leagues and I'm glad you know what to decide if a shift in sound direction would take a lot of risks for fans and sales.


----------



## coreysMonster

couverdure said:


> this has happened to bands like Fall Out Boy, All Time Low, Linkin Park, 30 Seconds To Mars, and some others. I know Periphery are from a completely different genre compared to those bands, but their popularity is around those leagues


Periphery is nowhere near the level of Linkin Park or Fall Out Boy. We're talking levels of magnitude difference in sales.

For reference, FoB have had four Billboard number 1 albums. Periphery's highest was P3, at #22.


----------



## bulb

coreysMonster said:


> Periphery is nowhere near the level of Linkin Park or Fall Out Boy. We're talking levels of magnitude difference in sales.
> 
> For reference, FoB have had four Billboard number 1 albums. Periphery's highest was P3, at #22.



Right, so if anything those bands have a lot more to fall back on if the transition fails. You guys have likely not even heard of most of the bands that tried to cross over unless you were fans before. It’s literally just gambling your career on a lottery ticket. 

Either way, it wasn’t the reason we wanted to make music with Periphery, we wanted to just have fun with it.


----------



## narad

coreysMonster said:


> For reference, FoB have had four Billboard number 1 albums. Periphery's highest was P3, at #22.



I believe they also had a number one with a bullet.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Veldar said:


> I feel like Sumerian promoting the fuck out of Periphery made them a legitimate band instead of just an internet hyped band.
> 
> if Periphery go indie they might end up like PTH, no one other than their fans really supports them and I think they'll slowly lose their base of listeners.



I don't think so. You can't NOT see Misha on YouTube now. Dude is EVERYWHERE

And between them they must have 30+ endorsed/signature products - all of which are promoted by Andertons, Sweetwater etc channels


----------



## JoeyBTL

With how everything is these days, visibility is easier than ever, so a band or any artist doing their thing without label support is not as crazy of an idea as it would have been 10 years ago. A label has a lot of resources to push a bands new album or whatever, but its clear that Periphery is smart about that stuff and realizes what it would take to do the same thing. 

In addition to that I've always believed that bands that play this type of music have more loyal fans than a "commercial" band. For example, take a quick look at Asking Alexandria's facebook page (5 million fans) and then Periphery's (454k fans). One of AA's recent posts of a song they did live at Sirius got 8.5k likes, which is on the high side of their recent posts. While one of Periphery's recent posts about writing P4 got 4.5k likes. That is a huge difference, percentage wise, in the amount of fans that seem to care about what these bands are doing.


----------



## Veldar

JoeyBTL said:


> With how everything is these days, visibility is easier than ever, so a band or any artist doing their thing without label support is not as crazy of an idea as it would have been 10 years ago. A label has a lot of resources to push a bands new album or whatever, but its clear that Periphery is smart about that stuff and realizes what it would take to do the same thing.
> 
> In addition to that I've always believed that bands that play this type of music have more loyal fans than a "commercial" band. For example, take a quick look at Asking Alexandria's facebook page (5 million fans) and then Periphery's (454k fans). One of AA's recent posts of a song they did live at Sirius got 8.5k likes, which is on the high side of their recent posts. While one of Periphery's recent posts about writing P4 got 4.5k likes. That is a huge difference, percentage wise, in the amount of fans that seem to care about what these bands are doing.



Hmmmm facebook does cap off views and is generally shit to bands.



Flappydoodle said:


> I don't think so. You can't NOT see Misha on YouTube now. Dude is EVERYWHERE
> 
> And between them they must have 30+ endorsed/signature products - all of which are promoted by Andertons, Sweetwater etc channels



While this is true, that comes down to an algorithm tailored for you, you need to be into gear/metal/guitar to get those suggestions.


----------



## drmosh

Veldar said:


> Hmmmm facebook does cap off views and is generally shit to bands.



that really depends on in you use their infrastructure or not. youtube videos will be looooow viz, but use FB video (and it's awful interface) and it will be OK


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> Either way, it wasn’t the reason we wanted to make music with Periphery, we wanted to just have fun with it.



Dude I fucking love that you aren't letting this one go 
If it's not at least in the liner notes for P4 somewhere or something I'm going to be disappointed.



narad said:


> I believe they also had a number one with a bullet.



Just...thank you for this post.


----------



## RoRo56

I think that the most important thing to note is that while we can all have opinions on what Periphery should or shouldn't do, 99.9% of us have never been in their shoes as a signed band. While I might not be their biggest fan I can at least appreciate the fact that they're doing things their way and just having fun with it.


----------



## Albake21

RoRo56 said:


> I think that the most important thing to note is that while we can all have opinions on what Periphery should or shouldn't do, 99.9% of us have never been in their shoes as a signed band. While I might not be their biggest fan I can at least appreciate the fact that they're doing things their way and just having fun with it.


Well of course, but that's also the point of this thread. So we can discuss it in our own thoughts. It won't make a difference or impact on the band at all.


----------



## isispelican

Periphery IV : We Just Had Fun With It


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Albake21 said:


> Well of course, but that's also the point of this thread. So we can discuss it in our own thoughts. It won't make a difference or impact on the band at all.



As apparent as that is, sometimes contrarians get backed into what’s known as the “narad corner.”


----------



## sakeido

my 2 cents Periphery wrote a bunch of hit songs apparently by accident, 10+ years ago, then wasted them all on an album that sounds like it was recorded through a whole Salvation Army store worth of cast off blankets with dat singer

Sumerian guy I get where he is coming from, but the "Periphery gettin huge" ship sailed eight years ago and is never coming around again

been a while since I thought about it cuz we are talking about a feeling of disappointment so incredibly intense it has sustained my hate boner for 8 years, but this is basically how I see the P1 album release







they are just having fun with it now, have a very respectable level of success. Being full time with music, touring with a proper rig is quite enviable but I dunno. I really believe they could have been massive stars, and they decided to be Dream Theater instead


----------



## bulb

sakeido said:


> been a while since I thought about it cuz we are talking about a feeling of disappointment so incredibly intense it has sustained my hate boner for 8 years, but this is basically how I see the P1 album release



Damn, you have been bitter for 8 years over a band. I'm genuinely sorry that your life is that sad. As much as I think it's not the healthiest way to deal with your insecurities, if it does actually make you feel a little better and sleep well at night, then please by all means, continue the hate haha.

On the other hand, I do think behavioral therapy can be very useful, and it has definitely helped me in some tough parts in my life, I would highly recommend it for you, so long as you are open to it.


----------



## lurè

sakeido said:


> I really believe they could have been massive stars, and they decided to be Dream Theater instead



What a terrible decline 

So if a band does go commercial , the members are a bunch of sellouts.
If they keep doing what they want, they're "dumb" because they missed the oppurtunity of becoming stars.



I honestly don't know what's left for a band.
Maybe a public FB poll for every decision?


----------



## sakeido

bulb said:


> Damn, you have been bitter for 8 years over a band. I'm genuinely sorry that your life is that sad. As much as I think it's not the healthiest way to deal with your insecurities, if it does actually make you feel a little better and sleep well at night, then please by all means, continue the hate haha.
> 
> On the other hand, I do think behavioral therapy can be very useful, and it has definitely helped me in some tough parts in my life, I would highly recommend it for you, so long as you are open to it.



I haven't posted in this thread in 4 years bro. I don't actually care that much about somebody else's mistakes, and didn't think about you guys at all until this super tasty label drama started making the rounds. couple that with a slow day at work = post

I'm not over here wishing death on you by any means, best of luck with the new album. based on the clips it ain't for me but you've got a fanbase that I'm sure will enjoy it quite a bit, and it's cool to see another big band trying new business models vs. the usual label stuff. Protest is still selling out concerts up here so no doubt it'll work out for you guys too


----------



## narad

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> As apparent as that is, sometimes contrarians get backed into what’s known as the “narad corner.”



Hey, “narad corner” outside of OT is for more objective, fact/reasoning-based disputes. I would never presume tell anyone how they should live their lives of telling everyone in Periphery how to live their lives.


----------



## bulb

lurè said:


> What a terrible decline
> 
> So if a band does go commercial , the members are a bunch of sellouts.
> If they keep doing what they want, they're "dumb" because they missed the oppurtunity of becoming stars.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what's left for a band.
> Maybe a public FB poll for every decision?


Haha as with everything, there's no way to win, so we just don't worry about that and do what we want. In other words, we just have fun with it.


----------



## xCaptainx

sakeido said:


> I really believe they could have been massive stars, and they decided to be Dream Theater instead



What a bizarre way to shoot yourself in the foot with that final sentence, and kind of prove bulbs point.

They have been doing just fine writing their own rulebook and filling theaters and stadiums worldwide for it. I think most prog/tech guys would be VERY happy to have the level of success Dream Theater have had over a 33 year career?


----------



## sakeido

xCaptainx said:


> What a bizarre way to shoot yourself in the foot with that final sentence, and kind of prove bulbs point.
> 
> They have been doing just fine writing their own rulebook and filling theaters and stadiums worldwide for it. I think most prog/tech guys would be VERY happy to have the level of success Dream Theater have had over a 33 year career?



you must not have heard the Astonishing, or noticed that your heroes kinda skipped over the part where they wrote a Pull Me Under... and bands get a _lot_ bigger than DT


----------



## Avedas

sakeido said:


> you must not have heard the Astonishing, or noticed that your heroes kinda skipped over the part where they wrote a Pull Me Under... and bands get a _lot_ bigger than DT


I actually forgot that I heard The Astonishing.


----------



## bulb

sakeido said:


> you must not have heard the Astonishing, or noticed that your heroes kinda skipped over the part where they wrote a Pull Me Under... and bands get a _lot_ bigger than DT


What a weird comparison, so basically you are acknowledging that we have gotten the band to where we want it to be, and have been lucky enough to forge a good and successful career for ourselves through hard work and sticking to our guns. But somehow this is a "mistake" because we didn't do it exactly the way that you think we should have hahah.


----------



## lurgar

Can I just say that I really enjoyed Alpha/Omega? I was listening to it again recently and I enjoyed how well the albums flowed together. I'm not usually a fan of concept albums but this worked for me. 

I had fun listening to it again.


----------



## wannabguitarist

lurgar said:


> Can I just say that I really enjoyed Alpha/Omega? I was listening to it again recently and I enjoyed how well the albums flowed together. I'm not usually a fan of concept albums but this worked for me.
> 
> I had fun listening to it again.



Absolutely my favorite Periphery record(s). I go to PII or PIII if I want to listen to single songs, but a full album of Periphery? A/O every time


----------



## Frostbite

wannabguitarist said:


> Absolutely my favorite Periphery record(s). I go to PII or PIII if I want to listen to single songs, but a full album of Periphery? A/O every time


See I love Omega but the lighter songs on Alpha I just don't vibe with. Heavy Heart, Alpha, and Psychosphere really break up that album to the point I look at it less then Omega. Weird thing is The Scourge is one of my favorite songs they've done.


----------



## philkilla

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Kaura

PIV: We just have fun with it


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

So... any chance for an instrumental version?


----------



## bulb

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> So... any chance for an instrumental version?


The closest we will get to it is likely putting out a producer pack where you can make your own if you want!


----------



## Sephiroth952

I personally think yall should have an all A-cappella album featuring Spencer doing everything.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Except singing.


----------



## bulb

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Except singing.



Yes, just the screaming parts, hmm that would be interesting!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

It’s been a month since the first writing session, how are things coming along? Is there a different feel to this album than P3 with the new label and such? Or, is it business as usual?


----------



## sawtoothscream

Still don't get all the Spencer hate, he is better then most in this genre Imo. 

Can say though if a instrumental version of each album was offered I would buy them all and the vocal versions. Songs have such a different feel with the vocals are not there.


----------



## Siggevaio

sawtoothscream said:


> Still don't get all the Spencer hate, he is better then most in this genre Imo.
> 
> Can say though if a instrumental version of each album was offered I would buy them all and the vocal versions. Songs have such a different feel with the vocals are not there.


Unfortunately it's common that people bash the singer when they prefer instrumental music, like it's the singer's fault that the album isn't instrumental. It's extra ridiculous when they bash bands that have always had a singer for not going instrumental, in many cases the band probably wouldn't even exist in the same form if they didn't have a singer.


----------



## Dayviewer

Siggevaio said:


> Unfortunately it's common that people bash the singer when they prefer instrumental music, like it's the singer's fault that the album isn't instrumental. It's extra ridiculous when they bash bands that have always had a singer for not going instrumental


You know how it goes right?
''Man, I don't really like that one band anymore, they shouldn't have changed their sound''
''Man, that band is just a joke, they've been making the same album from the start, they should just change up their sound already''

Whatever you do, you can't win


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

sawtoothscream said:


> Still don't get all the Spencer hate, he is better then most in this genre



As was Johnny Rotten. The winner of the Prettiest Waffle House Waitress pageant is still liable to be judged according to standards beyond the scope of such achievement within their niche.

That said, I’m aware my illustration is tenuous and borderline-fallacious, due to Waffle House not being an internet-driven fad.


----------



## prlgmnr

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> The winner of the Prettiest Waffle House Waitress pageant is still liable to be judged according to standards beyond the scope of such achievement within their niche.



I _know_ you're still bitter about that, but you've just got to accept that Mary-Louise was prettier than you on the day.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I done _TOLD_ y’all I ain’t be gettin mah BEAUTY SLEEP ‘n shit and y’all be KNOWIN Mary Louise be cheatin’ she ain’t even had to work that day nuh-uh ‘n here I am all sweatin’ n shit cuz Y’ALL KNOW I BE SWEATIN’ ‘N SHIT while I be makin’ that Folgers - Y’all just axe Rondell.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

sawtoothscream said:


> Still don't get all the Spencer hate, he is better then most in this genre Imo.
> 
> Can say though if a instrumental version of each album was offered I would buy them all and the vocal versions. Songs have such a different feel with the vocals are not there.



What I really enjoyed was that first Haunted Shores album after it stopped being 'Mark's band' and became 'Mark and Misha's project' (not to say it wasn't good before! OG Haunted Shores is some of my favorite material ever) and they had all of those different vocalists come in for guest spots. That was such a cool idea; all of that variation was super interesting. *Especially* the songs where there were different versions (Terra Firma w/Mike and Chris for example)- those came with a _totally_ different vibe and it was _awesome_. 

Misha, any thoughts on guest vocal spots on Periphery's material? Is that something we'd ever see? I feel like that'd be pretty......fun.


----------



## xCaptainx

sakeido said:


> you must not have heard the Astonishing, or noticed that your heroes kinda skipped over the part where they wrote a Pull Me Under... and bands get a _lot_ bigger than DT



This is still bizarre. Let's not forget that Pull Me Under is an 8 minute song about Hamlet. It's not exactly pop or mainstream. 

Plus, outside of them sticking to their artistic integrity and doing things how they want, what exactly are you suggesting here? The are/were on Sumarian Records. Did you want an Asking Alexandria style metalcore pop single? Or an Atilia rap metal beef track? 

"I don't like the way they crafted their career" seems to be the theme here. 

Not sure how to respond to that other than "Ok. Cheers."


----------



## sakeido

xCaptainx said:


> This is still bizarre. Let's not forget that Pull Me Under is an 8 minute song about Hamlet. It's not exactly pop or mainstream.
> 
> Plus, outside of them sticking to their artistic integrity and doing things how they want, what exactly are you suggesting here? The are/were on Sumarian Records. Did you want an Asking Alexandria style metalcore pop single? Or an Atilia rap metal beef track?
> 
> "I don't like the way they crafted their career" seems to be the theme here.
> 
> Not sure how to respond to that other than "Ok. Cheers."



It apparently takes a brain surgeon to figure this out... if I compare them to Dream Theater while at the same time I'm saying they didn't come close to reaching their potential, what could that possibly mean? Once upon a time I was convinced they were going to be a modern day Metallica and the whole djent thing would have been Thrash 2.0 but nope! They took the easy way out and started writing note salad songs instead


----------



## xCaptainx

Yeah but you're still talking about a 'prog' band and your negative example was arguably the most successful modern prog band currently active. Feels like an own goal as DT level of 'success' you're saying is a 'fail' would be the legit dream for bands of most genres nowadays. 

Regardless, TL/DR modern technical band does well enough to venture out and do their own thing, on their own terms. Good on them.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

sakeido said:


> It apparently takes a brain surgeon to figure this out... if I compare them to Dream Theater while at the same time I'm saying they didn't come close to reaching their potential, what could that possibly mean? Once upon a time I was convinced they were going to be a modern day Metallica and the whole djent thing would have been Thrash 2.0 but nope! They took the easy way out and started writing note salad songs instead



Though they may not have lived up to your expectations, you can take comfort in knowing your child is doing what makes them happy.


----------



## prlgmnr

This isn't relevant to the actual thread topic as such, but whenever people are arguing about how famous/successful Dream Theater are, I always think of their collective faces when they asked Marco Minneman what his favourite Dream Theater song was, and he says he's never heard any.


----------



## bulb

xCaptainx said:


> Yeah but you're still talking about a 'prog' band and your negative example was arguably the most successful modern prog band currently active. Feels like an own goal as DT level of 'success' you're saying is a 'fail' would be the legit dream for bands of most genres nowadays.
> 
> Regardless, TL/DR modern technical band does well enough to venture out and do their own thing, on their own terms. Good on them.



I'm glad you understand, and thanks man!


----------



## Albake21

The Icarus EP is playable again on Spotify!


----------



## Frostbite

Albake21 said:


> The Icarus EP is playable again on Spotify!


Holy shit finally


----------



## tpl2000

Hey guys, just wanted to know if anyone know which songs Periphery did, that sounded good, weren't straight noise metal, and were on six-strings. I've listened to them for a while, and I feel like it would be worth learning a fair bit of their music, but I'm lacking a 7/8 string and don't really like playing noise metal.

So, any suggestions or recommendations are welcome! (I'm in the middle of learning Scarlet, currently.)


----------



## lurè

The way the news goes 
Passenger (Hunted Shores)
Omega


----------



## diagrammatiks

a lot of their songs are on six strings.


----------



## Kaura

Isn't Jetpack Was Yes played on a 6-string?


----------



## Metropolis

tpl2000 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know if anyone know which songs Periphery did, that sounded good, weren't straight noise metal, and were on six-strings. I've listened to them for a while, and I feel like it would be worth learning a fair bit of their music, but I'm lacking a 7/8 string and don't really like playing noise metal.
> 
> So, any suggestions or recommendations are welcome! (I'm in the middle of learning Scarlet, currently.)



6-string drop C is their most used tuning along with 7-string drop G#.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Djent/comments/5jsicn/every_periphery_tuning/


----------



## prlgmnr

tpl2000 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know if anyone know which songs Periphery did, that sounded good, weren't straight noise metal, and were on six-strings. I've listened to them for a while, and I feel like it would be worth learning a fair bit of their music, but I'm lacking a 7/8 string and don't really like playing noise metal.
> 
> So, any suggestions or recommendations are welcome! (I'm in the middle of learning Scarlet, currently.)


Can anyone tell me which songs Periphery did that _were _"""straight"" "noise metal""?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

The Bad Thing is all six string I believe. My favorite riff of theirs.


----------



## Soya

tpl2000 said:


> So, any suggestions or recommendations are welcome!



Learn music from a band you like instead?


----------



## BigBossAF

Scarlet, All New Materials, The Bad Thing, The Way the news goes are a couple good ones on sixers ^^


----------



## tpl2000

Soya said:


> Learn music from a band you like instead?



To be clear on what I meant by what I said, I don't like playing noise metal. I'm okay with listening to it. Even with songs where the guitar doesn't seem to have any basis on theory, they compensate with vocals most of the time (see: Make Total Destroy)

So, I'm not saying I dislike Periphery. I'm just saying I need stuff with theory.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Blotted Science?


----------



## tpl2000

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Blotted Science?



Mr. Jarzombek, as I recall? I like him a fair bit, including his guest solo with Obscura, and work with Spastic Ink.


----------



## narad

tpl2000 said:


> To be clear on what I meant by what I said, I don't like playing noise metal. I'm okay with listening to it. Even with songs where the guitar doesn't seem to have any basis on theory, they compensate with vocals most of the time (see: Make Total Destroy)
> 
> So, I'm not saying I dislike Periphery. I'm just saying I need stuff with theory.



If you think there isn't theory behind Periphery songs, learn more theory.


----------



## warped

tpl2000 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know if anyone know which songs Periphery did, that sounded good, weren't straight noise metal, and were on six-strings. I've listened to them for a while, and I feel like it would be worth learning a fair bit of their music, but I'm lacking a 7/8 string and don't really like playing noise metal.
> 
> So, any suggestions or recommendations are welcome! (I'm in the middle of learning Scarlet, currently.)



Mile Zero off Periphery II is Drop C and fun to play along with:


----------



## tpl2000

narad said:


> If you think there isn't theory behind Periphery songs, learn more theory.


Why do people constantly think I'm saying they don't use theory at all? 

I just said they use theory. Sometimes they don't, but usually they do. Anyways...


----------



## narad

tpl2000 said:


> Why do people constantly think I'm saying they don't use theory at all?
> 
> I just said they use theory. Sometimes they don't, but usually they do. Anyways...



Can you give me an example of when they don't use theory? Where do you think theory comes from?


----------



## bulb

narad said:


> If you think there isn't theory behind Periphery songs, learn more theory.


Well I mean none of us (except for Nolly) knows theory. We have our own individual understandings of music and follow our ears to write. Nolly, who actually does know theory, kinda put his knowledge aside and followed his ears too when he was writing. So for better or for worse, we definitely don't write with traditional music theory.


----------



## Randy

Getting out into the weeds but music theory is really just an explanation of why some stuff sounds "right" and some stuff sounds "wrong". I've played with musicians who didn't know the first thing about theory but they'd write a song and a solo, and literally everything fit together diatonically just by ear.

So yeah, I mean, there's a direct claim about "using theory" like that's involved in the writing and clearly it isn't, but does it come as a surprise that much of Periphery's music is theoretically sound? No, unless they become free jazz.


----------



## narad

bulb said:


> Well I mean none of us (except for Nolly) knows theory. We have our own individual understandings of music and follow our ears to write. Nolly, who actually does know theory, kinda put his knowledge aside and followed his ears too when he was writing. So for better or for worse, we definitely don't write with traditional music theory.



Yea, I mean that music theory is an attempt to systematically define the principles which separate good music from..a bunch of random klinking noises. From a pedagogical pov, it doesn’t make sense to say, ~”So, I'm not saying I dislike Periphery. I'm just saying I need stuff with theory.” That's my complaint. If you like it, it either abides by an existing theory of music, or it abides by a theory of music we have yet to discover or properly formalize. So people should study what they like, not what pairs well with the circle of fifths. 

I mean, sometimes trying to ground creativity in formalisms is even harmful. It's like a Jackson Pollock painting -- an extremely freeform creative process, presumably not consciously grounded in aesthetic theory, but like "using our ears" as you say. But people still in retrospect try to analyze the visual principles of why certain pieces tend to convey particular moods, stress, and aesthetic.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

What the flip is noise metal


----------



## penguin_316

Can anyone recommend some good undiscovered noise metal bands? Love me some noise metal


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I'm not a huge noise guy but Blanck Mass is a good one along with The Body and early Full Of Hell gets pretty noisy and harsh.


----------



## tpl2000

Don't you love it when an question turns into people bitterly arguing semantics? I'm not trying to troll, people. I just want recommendations for something to learn.


----------



## Soya

Yes this is clearly our fault, not yours.


----------



## tpl2000

Soya said:


> Yes this is clearly our fault, not yours.


Please, forgive me for trying to get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Welcome to sevenstring.org.


----------



## narad

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Welcome to sevenstring.org.



Is this the "having fun with it" they told me about?


----------



## p0ke

I personally don't think of it as "using theory" when I compose stuff, but mostly everything ends up using pretty standard minor scales and stuff like that. And the same goes for much of Periphery's stuff, they just put "wrong" notes at certain points which creates tension in the sound. Nothing un-theoretical there  
What I mostly use theory for, is to describe rhythm. IMO it's a lot easier to for example tell a drummer to play 8th triplets on the kick drums, 4ths on the hi-hat and hit the snare on the third beat, instead of beatboxing it to him or inventing some arbitrary names for things... You also basically have to understand that part of theory to be able to sequence drums.


----------



## tpl2000

p0ke said:


> I personally don't think of it as "using theory" when I compose stuff, but mostly everything ends up using pretty standard minor scales and stuff like that. And the same goes for much of Periphery's stuff, they just put "wrong" notes at certain points which creates tension in the sound. Nothing un-theoretical there
> What I mostly use theory for, is to describe rhythm. IMO it's a lot easier to for example tell a drummer to play 8th triplets on the kick drums, 4ths on the hi-hat and hit the snare on the third beat, instead of beatboxing it to him or inventing some arbitrary names for things... You also basically have to understand that part of theory to be able to sequence drums.



Have you ever looked at old chord notation (see:Coltrane)? Circles, (sometimes with a slash in them,) triangles... Bugged the crap out of me when I was trying to translate them lol.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Anybody else see Misha's Toneforge video? JST makes some great plugins that are usually ready to go from default settings so looking forward to hearing more about this one. Presume its being released with the next album like Jason's was.


----------



## bulb

narad said:


> Is this the "having fun with it" they told me about?


Having fun with it is only fun if you have fun with it.


----------



## bulb

Lorcan Ward said:


> Anybody else see Misha's Toneforge video? JST makes some great plugins that are usually ready to go from default settings so looking forward to hearing more about this one. Presume its being released with the next album like Jason's was.


Nah, next album probably won't be out till 2019, this amp is almost done, just working out the last few bugs before we release!


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Nah, next album probably won't be out till 2019, this amp is almost done, just working out the last few bugs before we release!


I don't know much about Toneforge, but is this amp going to be a standalone plugin or just an amp/update within Toneforge?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

All Toneforge amps are standalone but that would be awesome if they did make a plugin you could mix and match from other ones since they come with Limiters and compressors designed for guitars. 



bulb said:


> Nah, next album probably won't be out till 2019, this amp is almost done, just working out the last few bugs before we release!



Good to know! Will keep an eye out for more clips.


----------



## Avedas

tpl2000 said:


> Have you ever looked at old chord notation (see:Coltrane)? Circles, (sometimes with a slash in them,) triangles... Bugged the crap out of me when I was trying to translate them lol.


Old? That stuff is everywhere in jazz charts.


----------



## p0ke

tpl2000 said:


> Have you ever looked at old chord notation (see:Coltrane)? Circles, (sometimes with a slash in them,) triangles... Bugged the crap out of me when I was trying to translate them lol.



Nope, not familiar with that, but I also don't get how this had anything to do with what I said before (and what you quoted)


----------



## brutalwizard

?




?

http://www.metalinjection.net/av/new-music/periphery-launch-their-own-record-label-3dot-recordings


----------



## bulb

brutalwizard said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.metalinjection.net/av/new-music/periphery-launch-their-own-record-label-3dot-recordings



It’s the musical equivalent of being that white guy with that token black friend.


----------



## toolsound

bulb said:


> It’s the musical equivalent of being that white guy with that *Tosin *black friend.


----------



## Kaura

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...e_with_axe_guitarist_mark_holcomb_reacts.html

I wonder if she(/he?) just had fun with the axe attack.


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...e_with_axe_guitarist_mark_holcomb_reacts.html
> 
> I wonder if she(/he?) just had fun with the axe attack.


So a mentally ill person did something crazy.... what a shocker. No surprise the media will point fingers at what ever they can. In other news, water is wet!


----------



## lurè

I thought Marylin Manson was the one to blame for this kind of things.


----------



## blacai

Manson has better things to do, like bullying kids 



lurè said:


> I thought Marylin Manson was the one to blame for this kind of things.


----------



## Soya

lurè said:


> I thought Marylin Manson was the one to blame for this kind of things.


And Rammstein.


----------



## squids

Kaura said:


> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...e_with_axe_guitarist_mark_holcomb_reacts.html
> 
> I wonder if she(/he?) just had fun with the axe attack.



too bad she couldn't just have fun with with the axe *fx* instead


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Is there any hope of a Bulb solo album seeing the light of day? I was driving down the road the other day and thought that some Soundclickcore blaring from my stereo would enhance the experience, but alas, there's none to be found on Spotify.


----------



## A-Branger

I know its prob been asked before, but do we have any confirmation that the next album would be:

P4: Just have fun with it 

?


----------



## bulb

Mo Jiggity said:


> Is there any hope of a Bulb solo album seeing the light of day? I was driving down the road the other day and thought that some Soundclickcore blaring from my stereo would enhance the experience, but alas, there's none to be found on Spotify.


I want to work on it, and I have a good idea of what would go on it too, just haven't had time between working on the Four Seconds Ago Album, Periphery 4, Summer Jam Camp, 3 Dot Recordings Launch, Horizon Devices Apex Launch and JST Toneforge Misha Mansoor launch and prepping for my move at the end of the month. 
Hopefully I'll have some time in early 2019. But I probably won't...


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> I want to work on it, and I have a good idea of what would go on it too, just haven't had time between working on the Four Seconds Ago Album, Periphery 4, Summer Jam Camp, 3 Dot Recordings Launch, Horizon Devices Apex Launch and JST Toneforge Misha Mansoor launch and prepping for my move at the end of the month.
> Hopefully I'll have some time in early 2019. But I probably won't...


Would you dive into your archive of demos on soundclick for it? Maybe some demos used for P4 like in the past albums?


----------



## MiPwnYew

bulb said:


> I want to work on it, and I have a good idea of what would go on it too, just haven't had time between working on the Four Seconds Ago Album, Periphery 4, Summer Jam Camp, 3 Dot Recordings Launch, Horizon Devices Apex Launch and JST Toneforge Misha Mansoor launch and prepping for my move at the end of the month.
> Hopefully I'll have some time in early 2019. But I probably won't...



I hope OMNOM fits somewhere in that list also!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

bulb said:


> I want to work on it, and I have a good idea of what would go on it too, just haven't had time between working on the Four Seconds Ago Album, Periphery 4, Summer Jam Camp, 3 Dot Recordings Launch, Horizon Devices Apex Launch and JST Toneforge Misha Mansoor launch and prepping for my move at the end of the month.
> Hopefully I'll have some time in early 2019. But I probably won't...



Sounds an awful lot to me like you might have


----------



## bulb

It’s definitely a lot to keep up with and sometimes I feel like I suffer from not enough Mana but at least I’m never bored haha


----------



## Dayviewer

First notable P4 teaser by Sponce, love what I'm hearing here 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpQa_jbA-Lx/


----------



## Albake21

Dayviewer said:


> First notable P4 teaser by Sponce, love what I'm hearing here
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpQa_jbA-Lx/


I'm genuinely pumped for this album. From all the teasers the past few months, I really love what I'm hearing. It's hard to judge from that clip as it was pretty straight foward, but still happy to hear what we can get!


----------



## Dayviewer

Albake21 said:


> I'm genuinely pumped for this album. From all the teasers the past few months, I really love what I'm hearing. It's hard to judge from that clip as it was pretty straight foward, but still happy to hear what we can get!


Same here! I'm slightly hoping for even more orchestral elements in this but I'm pretty sure I'll be fine with anything from the guys, espescially from what we've been hearing so far. 
This along with Devin Townsend's new stuff are by far my most anticipated albums right now, can't freaking wait 
Should be another 5 to 6 months before any of them get's out though, ahhhh.


----------



## NateFalcon

I’m hoping they’ll name it ‘Just have fun with it’ so us 10-12 goob-tards on SSO can feel like a somebody for the first time...(sarcasm)...


----------



## Kaura

As long as there is a mandatory Bulb demo song or two on it then I'm happy. Really wish they'd finally do Unleash The Pwnies. Even as a b-side track.


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> As long as there is a mandatory Bulb demo song or two on it then I'm happy. Really wish they'd finally do Unleash The Pwnies. Even as a b-side track.


I don't know if Misha has any demos, but Mark is using two old demos on the album which I'm pumped about.


----------



## Veldar

Ummm so does anyone get periphery fatigue? I feel like they drop an album every year


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Veldar said:


> Ummm so does anyone get periphery fatigue? I feel like they drop an album every year


Their last album was over two years ago...


----------



## Albake21

Veldar said:


> Ummm so does anyone get periphery fatigue? I feel like they drop an album every year


It's going to be about a 3 year difference between albums when P4 releases.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> As long as there is a mandatory Bulb demo song or two on it then I'm happy. Really wish they'd finally do Unleash The Pwnies. Even as a b-side track.



BREEZE WHEN.
You can't hide from me forever Misha, you promised! 



NateFalcon said:


> I’m hoping they’ll name it ‘Just have fun with it’ so us 10-12 goob-tards on SSO can feel like a somebody for the first time...(sarcasm)...



Or a song title. Shit, even a liner notes memo would be absolutely hilarious.



Veldar said:


> Ummm so does anyone get periphery fatigue? I feel like they drop an album every year



I think it's because they communicate with their fanbase a lot. Like we've known they've been working on new material for what, like a year now? The actual releases are far enough apart, but they don't feel like it because we're so "in the loop."

From what I've heard so far the new album just sounds nasty and visceral- I'm really excited for it. P3 was good but felt a little safe...I think this one is going to be a bit more adventurous and I'm all for that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Wouldn't say a single minute is indicative of the entire album's direction at all. If we had heard the middle section of Motormouth and assumed P3 was going to be an aggressive album we'd be extremely surprised 

That being said, excited as always. I got burnt out on P3 extra early, but always happy for new material.


----------



## Kaura

Jonathan20022 said:


> That being said, excited as always. I got burnt out on P3 extra early, but always happy for new material.



Do you mean all new material(s)?


----------



## Zalbu

Mark is tracking Sentient Glow! I repeat, Mark is tracking Sentient Glow!

https://twitter.com/MarkPeriphery/status/1055204795328458752

How many goats do I have to sacrifice to have a Chris Barretto guest feature on the album?


----------



## Albake21

Zalbu said:


> Mark is tracking Sentient Glow! I repeat, Mark is tracking Sentient Glow!
> 
> https://twitter.com/MarkPeriphery/status/1055204795328458752
> 
> How many goats do I have to sacrifice to have a Chris Barretto guest feature on the album?


Am I the only one who wishes Chris was still with Periphery? No disrespect to Spencer at all, I love Spencer, but I always felt Chris' vocals would have worked so well with Periphery's sound. Not only that, but I'm just a big fan of his style.


----------



## Zalbu

I don't know if I'd want him to be in the band instead of Spencer, but it would be interesting to hear how it'd sound with the more poppy hooks and melodies that Periphery are using lately, it would be right up Chris alley with the vocal melodies he uses on his clean passages.

Speaking of Chris, whatever happened to Ever Forthright? Did they close up shop?

And also, I hope they're planning to release an official tab book of the new album, I have to learn how to play Sentient Glow but Mark and Misha didn't include it on the Haunted Shores EP they released a few years back.


----------



## Albake21

Zalbu said:


> I don't know if I'd want him to be in the band instead of Spencer, but it would be interesting to hear how it'd sound with the more poppy hooks and melodies that Periphery are using lately, it would be right up Chris alley with the vocal melodies he uses on his clean passages.
> 
> Speaking of Chris, whatever happened to Ever Forthright? Did they close up shop?


They kinda just went silent. Really sad as I thought those guys were phenomenal. I really wish bands would just send out an update every now and then or at least say they are calling it quits.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Jonathan20022 said:


> Wouldn't say a single minute is indicative of the entire album's direction at all. If we had heard the middle section of Motormouth and assumed P3 was going to be an aggressive album we'd be extremely surprised .



I was considering all of the little snippets we've seen since P3. A lot probably won't make the record, but most of it sounds pretty killer.
You're still right though- anything can happen. One thing I am certain of though is that this one will probably be a bit more adventurous what with them striking out on their own and what not. Stoked.



Albake21 said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Chris was still with Periphery? No disrespect to Spencer at all, I love Spencer, but I always felt Chris' vocals would have worked so well with Periphery's sound. Not only that, but I'm just a big fan of his style.



That's funny- I'm really glad Chris got dropped from Periphery, but I think he worked _*super*_ well with the Haunted Shores material. If he was a full time vocalist for Haunted Shores, I'd be majorly excited. Or just more Haunted Shores in general, really. 
Damn I love those albums. Following Ivy, Maelstrom, and the self-titled are still (and probably always will be) some of my favorite releases period.

Sponce is the perfect fit for Periphery I think- but if I got to be selfish, I'll stump for Jake forever. The demos with him sounded so in-your-face pissed off and I loved it- but it would make for almost a whole different band. His style just wouldn't work with the Periphery we know now.


----------



## Albake21

Ordacleaphobia said:


> That's funny- I'm really glad Chris got dropped from Periphery, but I think he worked _*super*_ well with the Haunted Shores material. If he was a full time vocalist for Haunted Shores, I'd be majorly excited. Or just more Haunted Shores in general, really.
> Damn I love those albums. Following Ivy, Maelstrom, and the self-titled are still (and probably always will be) some of my favorite releases period.


Speaking of which, do you or anyone else know where I can get the old Haunted Shore EPs? There were 4 EPs and now a days I cannot find any of them! Ethereal, Maelstrom, Following Ivy, and the two tracks from the Cyclamen EP.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I have Maelstrom, Following Ivy, and the Cyclamen tracks on one of my laptops that I'd be willing to host somewhere (any suggestions) this weekend when I dig it out of storage. I've never heard of the Ethereal EP, but all the other stuff is fantastic.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zalbu said:


> I don't know if I'd want him to be in the band instead of Spencer, but it would be interesting to hear how it'd sound with the more poppy hooks and melodies that Periphery are using lately, it would be right up Chris alley with the vocal melodies he uses on his clean passages.
> 
> Speaking of Chris, whatever happened to Ever Forthright? Did they close up shop?
> 
> And also, I hope they're planning to release an official tab book of the new album, I have to learn how to play Sentient Glow but Mark and Misha didn't include it on the Haunted Shores EP they released a few years back.



You're in luck!

https://www.songsterr.com/a/wsa/haunted-shores-sentient-glow-tab-s77037t0

 Actually sounds pretty spot on, just use your ears to fix anything minor that might sound off.


----------



## Albake21

Guys... we got ourselves a 15 minute song! at 1:29


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Veldar said:


> Ummm so does anyone get periphery fatigue? I feel like they drop an album every year



Periphery's output is nothing compared to bands in the '70s like KISS, AC/DC, and Judas Priest who dropped new albums literally every year, sometimes TWICE a year.

Oh and Prong, who's released an album annually since 2014.


----------



## Zalbu

Jonathan20022 said:


> You're in luck!
> 
> https://www.songsterr.com/a/wsa/haunted-shores-sentient-glow-tab-s77037t0
> 
> Actually sounds pretty spot on, just use your ears to fix anything minor that might sound off.


I've seen those tabs, but I'd like the official transcription since Mark uses all his fancy chord voicings. But this will probably get me close enough, it's going to take a while until I'm able to play it anyways


----------



## Kaura

Albake21 said:


> Guys... we got ourselves a 15 minute song! at 1:29




Racecar sequel?







Sports car?

Okay, I'll show myself out of this thread now.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> Sports car?



I mean...it'd be appropriate


----------



## Dayviewer

Awesome to see Sentient Glow is making an appearance 
For those who didn't know, The Focus Hour (old Bulb demo) is also looking to be on there in some form at least: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgwdPSzllZw/


----------



## bulb

album is a fun one 
least technical
tons of fun to make
we just had fun with it
no guest vocals
still coming together don’t know how it will all sound but i’m excited
guitar tracking is a pain sometimes could use a break but all the work is yielding really good results so it’s worth it


----------



## A-Branger

A-Branger said:


> I know its prob been asked before, but do we have any confirmation that the next album would be:
> 
> P4: Just have fun with it
> 
> ?



bump because of it. We need that to be the album title


----------



## lurè

P4: fans gonna hate it


----------



## lewis

please tell me the PD and Apex were used on the record?
if not, how come?
hahaha


----------



## Masoo2

bulb said:


> album is a fun one
> least technical
> tons of fun to make
> we just had fun with it



this has me SUPER pumped now, my favorite tracks have always been the _slightly_ less technical tracks ala Erised/Jetpacks, some portions of P3, and Haunted Shores

probably the most excited I've ever been for a Periphery release, but it will be interesting to see how it stacks up to my favorites P2 and Clear


----------



## bulb

lewis said:


> please tell me the PD and Apex were used on the record?
> if not, how come?
> hahaha



Well we are currently just tracking, using the Axe3 for now because it’s easy for workflow but obviously capturing DIs and we will play around with all sorts of options when we mix!


----------



## bulb

Masoo2 said:


> this has me SUPER pumped now, my favorite tracks have always been the _slightly_ less technical tracks ala Erised/Jetpacks, some portions of P3, and Haunted Shores
> 
> probably the most excited I've ever been for a Periphery release, but it will be interesting to see how it stacks up to my favorites P2 and Clear



It’s very different from both of those albums, tough to compare, but if you have an emotional or special attachment to those albums I’ll rip the bandaid off now and tell you that you likely won’t like this as much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If this album is pure groove, it's gonna fucking rip.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> It’s very different from both of those albums, tough to compare, but if you have an emotional or special attachment to those albums I’ll rip the bandaid off now and tell you that you likely won’t like this as much


Would you say it's similar to P3 or it's own sound? Like @HeHasTheJazzHands I'd be down for more groove.


----------



## bulb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If this album is pure groove, it's gonna fucking rip.



It’s not


----------



## ArtDecade

How do you set seven noise gates for pure groove? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Razerjack

Maybe unpopular opinion, but 'least technical' Periphery album sounds great


----------



## Seabeast2000

ArtDecade said:


> How do you set seven noise gates for pure groove? Asking for a friend.



|ell,||ou| |star||y||etting||our||reshold||eally||gressiv||nd||ncrease||rom||ere||ntil||ou||et||ptical||rem||ike||ffect|


----------



## lurè

No sweeps , no solos, organic and gluten free!


----------



## tpwelie34

Which amp models on the Axe FX III are you mainly using this time around for P4?


----------



## bulb

lurè said:


> No sweeps , no solos, organic and gluten free!


No sweeps and no solos on the album only 8 tracks and they are all 4 minutes or less. We are going pop punk and radio friendly


----------



## tpwelie34

Think you will have another Tab translation by Sheetmusichappens for P4 like P3?


----------



## bulb

tpwelie34 said:


> Think you will have another Tab translation by Sheetmusichappens for P4 like P3?


Most likely yes!


----------



## tpwelie34

Super excited for the new album and any cool stuff that is released with it like producer packs, documentaries, or official tabs . I didn't really get into the band in P1 when it was first released. P2 was what got me hooked, back in college. Interested to see what direction P4 will take. Each new album is like irl DLC for guitar playing.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> No sweeps and no solos on the album only 8 tracks and they are all 4 minutes or less. We are going pop punk and radio friendly



I would non-ironically love this. After hearing Spencer play lighter stuff with From First To Last I'd totally listen to a pop punk Periphery album


----------



## tpwelie34

I hope there will be a lot of 7 string Drop Ab tuned songs


----------



## bulb

tpwelie34 said:


> I hope there will be a lot of 7 string Drop Ab tuned songs


Only 2


----------



## guitaardvark

Zalbu said:


> Mark is tracking Sentient Glow! I repeat, Mark is tracking Sentient Glow!
> 
> https://twitter.com/MarkPeriphery/status/1055204795328458752



*SHORTS = CREAMED*


----------



## Albake21

tpwelie34 said:


> I hope there will be a lot of 7 string Drop Ab tuned songs


We also have at least one GGCFAD song.


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I would non-ironically love this. After hearing Spencer play lighter stuff with From First To Last I'd totally listen to a pop punk Periphery album



Well you are in luck because this album is full on pop punk from start to finish!


----------



## lurè

Really pumped for the 15 minutes pop song


----------



## A-Branger

bulb said:


> Most likely yes!



please bass tabs too


we bass players are people too


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> Well you are in luck because this album is full on pop punk from start to finish!



You heard it here first folks. That means it's official.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Pop punk? 

Let’s bring this back then!


----------



## Albake21

Paul McAleer said:


> Pop punk?
> 
> Let’s bring this back then!



Oh man is that nostalgic... We need to bring Alex back to make some more pop punk.


----------



## Masoo2

Albake21 said:


> Oh man is that nostalgic... We need to bring Alex back to make some more pop punk.


Is it actually Alex? I've seen other people say that before but it sounds basically identical to Misha's speaking voice


----------



## Albake21

Masoo2 said:


> Is it actually Alex? I've seen other people say that before but it sounds basically identical to Misha's speaking voice


It's Misha singing (with a lot of auto tune lol) but Alex co-wrote it.


----------



## Kaura

If I remember correctly, Misha once said that he sings everything else except the very last line.


----------



## Randy

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I would non-ironically love this. After hearing Spencer play lighter stuff with From First To Last I'd totally listen to a pop punk Periphery album



That FFTL album qualifies as light and pop punk?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Randy said:


> That FFTL album qualifies as light and pop punk?



Nooooooo, but it's definitely lighter than Periphery and more in that direction.


----------



## Randy

That's fair. My favorite songs on that album are the chaotic ones.


----------



## bulb

Pop punk


----------



## duffbeer33

Did I see somewhere that Breeze would be implemented into this record? That's one of my favorite instrumentals, ever. And whoever mashed that up with that Paramore song years ago is a genius.


----------



## A-Branger

duffbeer33 said:


> And whoever mashed that up with that Paramore song years ago is a genius.


mmm link?


----------



## Albake21

Fuck this was posted in 2010, time flies...


----------



## Dayviewer

Misha said on Facebook that Breeze is a no-go for P4, but that it might still end up on his solo album


----------



## Spicypickles

Dayviewer said:


> Misha said on Facebook that Breeze is a no-go for P4, but that it might still end up on his solo album



True, but he's also posted several snippets of song using certain gear, mentioning that it was such a *breeze* to use.


----------



## ArtDecade

bulb said:


> We are going pop punk and radio friendly



Someone needs a new Porsche.


----------



## bulb

ArtDecade said:


> Someone needs a new Porsche.


No. I need a Performante.


----------



## Dayviewer

Another preview from Sponce https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpm9G9mAFFa/


----------



## musicman61554

Dayviewer said:


> Another preview from Sponce https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpm9G9mAFFa/


Sounds great


----------



## Acaciastrain360

bulb said:


> No. I need a Performante.


Horrible...get something classic


----------



## SDMFVan

A-Branger said:


> we bass players are people too


----------



## bulb

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Horrible...get something classic


Like what?


----------



## Acaciastrain360

bulb said:


> Like what?


Mk1 Ford Escort


----------



## bulb

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Mk1 Ford Escort


cute
rather have the perf


----------



## bulb

Yay new studio update!!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> cute
> rather have the perf



No way, really? Are you sure?


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> No way, really? Are you sure?


I like having dream cars and then working hard and saving up for them and then getting them, I find that's a good way to just have fun with cars.


----------



## Acaciastrain360

bulb said:


> I like having dream cars and then working hard and saving up for them and then getting them, I find that's a good way to just have fun with cars.


I suppose in the USA you have the roads to drive them on too... here in UK you have to take super cars to the tracks, the roads just aren’t up for it, plus heavy traffic

Ps. Cute video


----------



## Jonathan20022

So this is a thing


----------



## Albake21

Jonathan20022 said:


> So this is a thing


No P logo, no buy from me /s


----------



## Dayviewer

I found this listing too:

http://releases.funkysouls.com/release/21632

Has a April 5th release date

01. Reptile (16:44)
02. Blood Eagle (5:58)
03. Chvrch Burner (3:41)
04. Garden in the Bones (5:57)
05. It's Only Smiles (5:33)
06. Follow Your Ghost (5:24)
07. Crush (6:49)
08. Sentient Glow (4:28)
09. Satellites (9:25)


----------



## Frostbite

Holy shit


----------



## gunshow86de

I find it more beneficial to hail satin, ymmv.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Dayviewer said:


> 03. Chvrch Burner (3:41)



Hope this is as nasty as the one Life in Peril put out. 
I'm all on board for a darker Periphery record.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hope this is as nasty as the one Life in Peril put out.
> I'm all on board for a darker Periphery record.


I really hope they go all out kvlt for that song. I know that in the past mark/bulb have said they're huge fans of black metal/dm and it's pretty obvious if you listen to the haunted shores stuff.


----------



## Dayviewer

We got ourselves a countdown fellas:
http://periphery.net/


----------



## Frostbite




----------



## Kaura

I think they kinda went overboard with the ironic trve kvlt black metal thing but whatever. Fun things are fun or whatever.  Glad to see at leat one old song making it but Sentient Glow is kinda odd choice. You'd think if they ever gonna make another Haunted Shores album it would be included on that one but they also re-released Scarlet under Periphery then I dunno.


----------



## bulb

Kaura said:


> I think they kinda went overboard with the ironic trve kvlt black metal thing but whatever. Fun things are fun or whatever.  Glad to see at leat one old song making it but Sentient Glow is kinda odd choice. You'd think if they ever gonna make another Haunted Shores album it would be included on that one but they also re-released Scarlet under Periphery then I dunno.



cool


----------



## Opion

“The singer is too poppy sounding”

...


“They went too dark and kvlt with this tracklisting”


Uhh.


----------



## Mattykoda

Can't we just be excited for some new Periphery? I know I am...but sevenstring gonna sevenstring


----------



## gunshow86de

In before, "I haven't heard any new music, but here is a comprehensive list of complaints............"


----------



## Kaura

bulb said:


> cool



Wait. So you're saying you're being serious this stuff? Can't wait to see you walking on stage with some corpse paint.


----------



## Dayviewer

Mattykoda said:


> Can't we just be excited for some new Periphery? I know I am...but sevenstring gonna sevenstring


Damn right I am 
Nomatter what the guys put out I’m sure I’ll like it.
The little teases they did so far also got me excited for sure.


----------



## bulb

gunshow86de said:


> In before, "I haven't heard any new music, but here is a comprehensive list of complaints............"



Sevenstring gonna sevenstring...

Let’s compromise: How about we wait until just one song is out, and then you guys can go nuts telling us how bad it is haha!


----------



## bulb

Dayviewer said:


> Damn right I am
> Nomatter what the guys put out I’m sure I’ll like it.
> The little teases they did so far also got me excited for sure.



This album sucks, it’s probably some of the worst music ever made, and it’s definitively gonna end our careers, but damn if we didn’t just have fun with it!


----------



## Albake21

I'm excited, but with any album regardless of the artist I'm always cautious. I will say I've loved the previews so far. I'd love this album to have a darker theme, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Frostbite

Misha, can you drop the single early on Sevenstring so we can have a comprehensive list of how the song sucks by the time it fully drops? k thx


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> This album sucks, it’s probably some of the worst music ever made, and it’s definitively gonna end our careers, but damn if we didn’t just have fun with it!



Oh. We're going _*that*_ kind of dark. 

Please tell me that countdown is for a single. I'm so damn eager to check this record out haha; all the teaser clips sounded nasty.


----------



## skvld

Kaura said:


> I think they kinda went overboard with the ironic trve kvlt black metal thing but whatever. Fun things are fun or whatever.



I think they just had fun with it.


----------



## lurè

Can't wait for the album, I'll probably have fun with It.


----------



## bulb

lurè said:


> Can't wait for the album, I'll probably have fun with It.


 
I hope so!


----------



## Avedas

dis gon b gud


----------



## prlgmnr

stop hoarding the fun


----------



## bracky

Is it really called Hail Stan? That’s so epic.


----------



## philkilla

I love the humor of the title.

Then it made me think of people named Stan, and then Stan Lee.

Already hittin muh feels misha and I haven't heard a song yet.


----------



## Seabeast2000

gunshow86de said:


> In before, "I haven't heard any new music, but here is a comprehensive list of complaints............"


This happens with gear pre releases too.


----------



## Dayviewer

Just heard the first single Blood Eagle on Sirius XM and it's heavy as hell haha, solo is crazy too, hats off for that one


----------



## prlgmnr

...it's _whimsy_


----------



## Selkoid

Well that was just everything I wanted...


----------



## bulb

hail satan


----------



## philkilla

Ohhhhhh misha. You and the boys just made my Tuesday.


----------



## mikah912

The counter on the website says it's still 19 hours away, but it's already on satellite radio? No fair!

Look forward to hearing it whenever it drops.....


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yoooooo this song *slaps*. 
I think that may have been the most crushing Periphery song so far. I love everything about it. Easiest review ever.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HOLY MOTHERFRACKING SHITE. 

This song is heavy as balls. I love it.


----------



## Albake21

Dammit now I'm super interested to hear this!


----------



## BusinessMan

Ataraxia2320 said:


> HOLY MOTHERFRACKING SHITE.
> 
> This song is heavy as balls. I love it.



Where is the song?


----------



## Razerjack

Wow. Didn't expect something like that, has to be one of the most batshit crazy songs I've ever heard. I'm not sure this is a track I'll be coming back to, but quite an experience nonetheless. 11/10 had fun with it


----------



## lurè

Damn, song is heavy. Did Spencer grow a third lung to sing ?

Had fun with it


----------



## BusinessMan

Come on where is it


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BusinessMan said:


> Come on where is it



It's been playing on the radio today. It's also been posted online in a few unscrupulous places.
If you've got satellite radio, just throw on the metal station. They've been playing it pretty often.


----------



## mikah912

It is pretty insanely heavy for these cats - especially the first two minutes. Lots of 00000 chug with atonal harmonics, double bass, etc.

Without being too specific, popular media streaming sites have the song floating around. The song is called "Blood Eagle". Not too hard to locate.

Also, that's my favorite solo that I've heard on a Periphery track. So exotic and ripping...


----------



## penguin_316

I love it, by far the heaviest song they've ever put out. 

Some dude put it on youtube. I'm sure it will be taken down soon, but let's have fun listening to it till then.
"Periphery blood eagle" in the search will get you there.


----------



## penguin_316

It's very Ion Dissonance...hope you guys are ready haha. Reminded me of The Surge.


----------



## BusinessMan

Ordacleaphobia said:


> It's been playing on the radio today. It's also been posted online in a few unscrupulous places.
> If you've got satellite radio, just throw on the metal station. They've been playing it pretty often.



Jut found it on the YouTube’s; didn’t know the title. Pretty good


----------



## Albake21

Just heard it. Fuck me that was pretty intense. Not gonna lie, when Misha was talking about this album, I was fully expecting them to have gone lighter, but man this was dark. Darker tone and I loved it!


----------



## Metropolis

https://dbr.ee/ers7?fbclid=IwAR1S7Pazv_-vbOO4ZxiFfM0SxaIyMYMa3tEctcEkmk06eXBJoU9GvSxdQp4

Works at this moment... pretty awesome, quite crazy and heavy song. Oh, and that link might have some legal issues, don't sue me please.

Searching "periphery blood eagle" from youtube gets me only results from tv show Vikings  it was removed quickly because of copy right things...


----------



## MiPwnYew

Is that a @bulb solo? Either way, it rips.


----------



## bulb

here's the song


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Demartan

ho ly fuck

yes this is good shit


----------



## Frostbite

Dear fucking god this came at the perfect time. I've been listening to bands like this like Soulkeeper and Desolate lately and this is right up that alley but more focused. I'm so happy with this song I can't explain


----------



## Albake21

I think I'm just happy that, unlike most bands, they kept going hard (some would even argue harder). I'm getting sick of bands going from heavy metal to pussy pop rock/alternative.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Albake21 said:


> I think I'm just happy that, unlike most bands, they kept going hard (some would even argue harder). I'm getting sick of bands going from heavy metal to pussy pop rock/alternative.



Honestly I don't mind it as long as it's done well, but overall I agree.
I was expecting a diverse album after what was present on P3, so I was counting on there being at least a couple heavy songs but nothing quite like this. 

So even though I'm predisposed to enjoying the hevys, I was really stoked to hear how _fucking good_ this was and I'm actually looking forward to the lighter songs more too now. My hype for this release is now sitting at P2 levels and that's saying something 



bulb said:


> here's the song




meesh you guys should post this on the website at the end of the countdown.
I can't even comprehend how funny that'd be.

Still low key salty that dumb riff got cut from P3 tho


----------



## philkilla

bulb said:


> here's the song




The trolling...it's real lmao


----------



## Vyn

So, uh...

JESUS CHRIST

Wow. Was not expecting that at all. I think that's got to be one of the most brutal tracks in Periphery's catalogue. Pity the poor bastards in the pit for the live version!


----------



## Kaura

Song is on Spotify already. At least here in Europe. Sounds pretty sick.


----------



## Djentlyman

Grab it while it's hot, not too sure how long this will be up for.


----------



## secretpizza

I actually stumbled on it by accident - Misha posted a YouTube link (which actually sends you to ‘Beta’) on his Facebook story and since I couldn’t click the link, I just searched ‘periphery blood eagle’ on YouTube and lo, there it was.

But yeah, it absolutely kills. I’ve yet to be disappointed in Periphery but this definitely hurdled my expectations.


----------



## gunch

Pretty dope, I'm on board if the rest of the album is like this 

Also idk if this means much bc I'm just some dumb asshole but I'll try to tone down my shade/disdain toward bulb, he's just a guy trying to make a living and _have fun with it._ People will repeat that sardonically but man, it doesn't matter what you're playing or playing it through if you're making sounds you like and you've got a dumb ass smile on your face that's all anyone can hope for. 

I remember when I'd watch Bulb and Nolly's videos for hours in 08-09 and they were playing like PGMs (Nolly) and Schecters and Spectors (Misha). Ten years later and they are practically gods in the industry and I can't help but feel bad that they had all this drive and hustle that I never did. 

I still love Mark more though


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Djentlyman said:


> Grab it while it's hot, not too sure how long this will be up for.



fuckk that was tasty.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Damn, that actually wasn't too bad. I think the only thing that could have made the track hit a little harder is putting some of Misha's atonal tapping at the end over the chugs. Could this be the first Periphery album I actually enjoy? Stay tuned and find out!


----------



## Doug N

Damn, this made my mitties vibrate a little.


----------



## p0ke

Wow, that's really heavy


----------



## Miek

more like bleagle


----------



## lurè

JVST HAIL FVN WITH IT!


----------



## Miek

no but for real there was a meshuggah cover video that was sock based from like 15 years ago and I feel crazy that I'm the only one that remembers jt


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Was not expecting that. Whilst I enjoyed P3 it was definately the album I've come back least too. 

This was heavy AF, interesting structures, big solo - ticks all the boxes for me. The atonal bit at the end could have been longer, but thats my only small thing. All aboard the hype train


----------



## bracky

I’m not listening until I have the entire album. No spoilers!


----------



## noise in my mind

I dig it. Reminds be of the old bulb soundclick days.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Heavy!!!!


----------



## Dayviewer

yeeeea get in there boys


Pre-Order bundles over here: https://store.3dotrecordings.com/


----------



## lurè

I was expecting a more splatter video, like misha doing the blood eagle torture on someone and then write with blood "jvst have fun with it" on the floor.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

trve kvlt


----------



## Mattykoda

Do we all die listening to chvrch bvrner? Cause if that’s what blood eagle had in store for us I’m pretty sure we will all be drinking the kool-aid by the end of the album.


----------



## Kaura

Mattykoda said:


> Do we all die listening to chvrch bvrner? Cause if that’s what blood eagle had in store for us I’m pretty sure we will all be drinking the kool-aid by the end of the album.



I don't know but naming a song like that makes me want to do a song called "skool shooter". I'd definitely have fun with it.


----------



## scrub

Awful. Spencer worse than ever.


----------



## secretpizza

Cool video. Misha’s solo is a legitimate masterpiece; that legato is going to haunt me for a while.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Sephiroth952

Video needed more corpse paint. Also lets pay tribute to the real heros, the guys who were probably waving flashlights around for hours.

Damn good song though, love the kick tone.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I opened my cart to look at all of the dope Periphery stuff I've apparently picked out before and to my _*SHOCK *_discovered my cart was actually empty.
Bummer days, boys. I wanted 690 pieces of P4 merch. 

For real though, is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## sakeido

secretpizza said:


> Cool video. Misha’s solo is a legitimate masterpiece; that legato is going to haunt me for a while.


I suspected most Periphery fans don't actually listen to any other music. now I know for sure


----------



## Frostbite

sakeido said:


> I suspected most Periphery fans don't actually listen to any other music. now I know for sure


Big oof


----------



## scrub

secretpizza said:


> Cool video. Misha’s solo is a legitimate masterpiece; that legato is going to haunt me for a while.



literal lol


----------



## duffbeer33

Wow, what a song. Love the riffs. Been stressed out at work lately and this is the perfect gift. Spencer you are a maniac.


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> View attachment 66837
> 
> 
> I opened my cart to look at all of the dope Periphery stuff I've apparently picked out before and to my _*SHOCK *_discovered my cart was actually empty.
> Bummer days, boys. I wanted 690 pieces of P4 merch.
> 
> For real though, is anyone else seeing this?



Haha damn, what computer/phone and browser you using? I'll pass this along!


----------



## bulb

Also thanks guys, I'm glad ya dig, this is my favorite album we have ever made, really can't wait for you guys to hear the full thing! Hail Satan!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Good job Blub.

This is the best Periphery I have heard. I never could get into it before (although I dug every instrumental posted) but THIS is just brutal. If the rest of the album is like this and if this is the direction P is headed I would have to be a new fan.


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> Also thanks guys, I'm glad ya dig, this is my favorite album we have ever made, really can't wait for you guys to hear the full thing! Hail Satan!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> Haha damn, what computer/phone and browser you using? I'll pass this along!



Chrome, v72.0.3626.81 on a desktop PC running W10. 
Had a healthy chuckle 

Looking forward to release; sounds absolutely killer so far.


----------



## AdenM

Stoked on the heavies and digging the attention to detail/writing Blood Eagle has, easy to get lost in the riffage in a song like that, but the transitions are seamless. Most stoked I've been since PII!


----------



## secretpizza

sakeido said:


> I suspected most Periphery fans don't actually listen to any other music. now I know for sure



Haha, thanks dude! Just having fun with it.


----------



## guitaardvark

I feel the same way as I did when they released The Price is Wrong, which I know was supposed to be polarizing. I personally always preferred Periphery's poppier stuff since I'm just not into heavy stuff anymore, so I'm hoping this album balances out.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Awesome track! Misha's been woodshedding!


----------



## bulb

sakeido said:


> I suspected most Periphery fans don't actually listen to any other music. now I know for sure


feels good man


----------



## Jeff

scrub said:


> Awful. Spencer worse than ever.



I don't know, I quite liked it, up until the clean vox, which makes me want to punch a kitten.


----------



## bulb

TheShreddinHand said:


> Awesome track! Misha's been woodshedding!


perks of being the worst guitarist in your band/group of friends is free lessons yay!


----------



## Rational Gaze

Spencer fucking rips on this. Guttural and powerful. That one ascending melody swing up into a high pitched scream was tits. Satan's tits.


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine

Loving the Matt V-neck on this single, can't wait to have it more


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Blub and his band Periwinkle released a new song?

Sounds like Knocked Loose + Meshuggah with a mediocre attempt at a Special Defects styled guitar solo.


----------



## mikah912

Wow, guys....who opened up a Haterade stand?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mikah912 said:


> Wow, guys....who opened up a Haterade stand?



The guys from Periphery are reading this thread like


----------



## bulb

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Blub and his band Periwinkle released a new song?
> 
> Sounds like Knocked Loose + Meshuggah with a mediocre attempt at a Special Defects styled guitar solo.


you sound mad, it's just a song, everything okay?


----------



## bulb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The guys from Periphery are reading this thread like


hahah


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Like the new track. Judging by how great my last Periphery show was, this should fucking rip. April 3rd for PHX, gunna have to go.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

bulb said:


> you sound mad, it's just a song, everything okay?


Nah, quite the opposite. I like Knocked Loose. I like Meshuggah. I like FT's Special Defects.


----------



## duffbeer33

Definitely digging the simplicity of the music video, too. And nice to have the full guitar solo featured without having the cameras cutting away randomly

The post solo riff.....\m/


----------



## isispelican

Nice to see a video with just band members that is actually captivating to watch, great camera work! Song is insane too, love the pop punk vibes!


----------



## musicaldeath

Fun was had with it. God damn.

Also, are you guys coming back to Calgary? My 9 year old loves you guys and I was thinking it would be cool if his first concert was Periphery.


----------



## philkilla

bulb said:


> feels good man



Its inspiring and saddening to know that even when you're a friendly guy, give to the community, relate to people in an open forum, and make music that people enjoy there are still assholes in the world that just love to talk shit for no reason.

Keep it real misha; I would've already made death threats with the amount of shit people talk about you.


----------



## Avedas

What a banger. Good shit right there. Hope you guys drag your asses out to Tokyo at some point


----------



## sezna

I like this music.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Jesus christ Blood Eagle is heavy. Fuck anyone hating on it here, it's almost objectively the heaviest Periphery have been. I've been listening to almost solely powerviolence and doom for the last couple years and this is heavy by any standard. 
Also, opening an album with a 15 min song is some big dick energy. Stoked to hear Sentient Glow!!


----------



## Vision

Miek said:


> no but for real there was a meshuggah cover video that was sock based from like 15 years ago and I feel crazy that I'm the only one that remembers jt


http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/mr-oizo-and-meshuggah.54356/


----------



## Vision

You can definitely tell who the people on this forum are newbies, lol. 

Misha, you guys definitely stepped up your game. It always takes like 4-5 listens to comprehend wtf you guys have done, then I can't stop listening. Can't wait to hear the rest of the album. When are you guys going to make Beta available for download?


----------



## skvld

Great song, @bulb.

I'm trying to figure out why that opening riff sounds so nasty. What chord is being played?


----------



## bulb

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Nah, quite the opposite. I like Knocked Loose. I like Meshuggah. I like FT's Special Defects.


Oh sick! And my bad then, I’m glad you dig the song!


----------



## bulb

philkilla said:


> Its inspiring and saddening to know that even when you're a friendly guy, give to the community, relate to people in an open forum, and make music that people enjoy there are still assholes in the world that just love to talk shit for no reason.
> 
> Keep it real misha; I would've already made death threats with the amount of shit people talk about you.



Don’t worry pal, I don’t mind and I won’t let a few sad and bitter people ruin it for me when the majority are supportive.

At the end of the day those guys are suffering, and if that’s how they choose to let that frustration manifest, then I just hope it helps them feel better!


----------



## philkilla

That's very insightful.


----------



## Dayviewer

Something to keep in mind for the people that hope this is a new direction for the band, P3 also had a very heavy first single and proceeded to have quite some lighter/'poppier' material on it as well.
I'm personally not expecting anything different here, they might have shown a new extreme here but that might also go the other way, looking forward to that though!


----------



## Anquished

New song is awesome @bulb , well done to you and the other lads in Periphery!


----------



## p0ke

Dayviewer said:


> P3 also had a very heavy first single and proceeded to have quite some lighter/'poppier' material on it as well.



Yeah, I'm sure the new album will have the whole palette, but judging by what's been released so far it definitely looks like it'll be mostly heavier stuff. That said, it wouldn't surprise me either if they were just having fun with it and the rest of the album is all poppy stuff


----------



## Musiscience

TheShreddinHand said:


> Awesome track! Misha's been woodshedding!



Hail Stan the reptile people!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Stoked to hear Sentient Glow!!



I'm nervous haha. I've been a huge, huuuuuge Haunted Shores fan for longer than I've even known Periphery and I am so used to the 2010 version of Sentient Glow that I'm afraid it's going to sound 'wrong' with vocals on it. 

Although...it did sound good when Chris demoed some vocals for it...and Spence _would _absolutely kill it...aah! Change!


----------



## ramses

Massive riffage.

Did help with deadlifts this morning.

Approved.


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I'm nervous haha. I've been a huge, huuuuuge Haunted Shores fan for longer than I've even known Periphery and I am so used to the 2010 version of Sentient Glow that I'm afraid it's going to sound 'wrong' with vocals on it.
> 
> Although...it did sound good when Chris demoed some vocals for it...and Spence _would _absolutely kill it...aah! Change!



If you are used to the instrumental it will definitely sound weird at first just by virtue of the fact that it’s different from what you know. But just give it a few listens and you should be able to hear it more objectively and see where you actually stand.

With that said, Spencer’s vocals on that song are amazing, that’s actually a song that’s been on the back burner for a long time with vocals mostly written, but never quite fit the vibe of the albums we were putting out. 

Fun fact, the ending section of the song is one of the first demos we heard of Spencer, and in that moment we knew we were going to hire him, so that kinda brings everything full circle in a cool way.


----------



## BusinessMan

Don’t wanna be that guy, but will there be an instrumental release as well? I can’t stand the vocalist. Kills the music for me every time. That’s the reason I don’t really listen to periphery. The growls are decent but anything else is just yeesh


----------



## coreysMonster

BusinessMan said:


> Don’t wanna be that guy



Well now you're officially that guy.


----------



## Dayviewer

BusinessMan said:


> will there be an instrumental release as well?


You can get the ‘producer pack’ of the album which includes all the seperate stems of all the songs and put an instrumental version together yourself.
Some person will probably do it and upload it to youtube too though.


----------



## Veldar

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Blub and his band Periwinkle released a new song?
> 
> Sounds like Knocked Loose + Meshuggah with a mediocre attempt at a Special Defects styled guitar solo.



Don't forget the tool verse they have! 

So my thing with the Code Orangr/knocked loose part is that Nolly produces metal not Hardcore, I think the part is heavy but it doesn't smack you in the face the same way someone like Botch does.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Jeff said:


> I don't know, I quite liked it, up until the clean vox, which makes me want to punch a kitten.


Same. And that's also why I've never been into Periphery or most of that type of Djent all around, not that anyone cares.

But this track is great. The first clean part at 1:50 ish is actually really awesome and different. And the rest is fine. I can do the 80/20 as long as the 80 is on the crazy side and not the soft. Just my preferences. Cool song though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Blub and his band Periwinkle released a new song?
> 
> Sounds like Knocked Loose + Meshuggah with a mediocre attempt at a Special Defects styled guitar solo.


 Yeeeahhh...I kinda got a similar vibe. Meh...to be fair Periphery has never been my thing. Every now and then I give it a listen to see if maybe I'll have a different opinion but it just sounds like a lot of what's out now...and a lot of what's out ain't all that inspiring to me.


----------



## kylendm

Love this song, I haven't been this pumped for a new Periphery album since P2


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Veldar said:


> So my thing with the Code Orange/knocked loose part is that Nolly produces metal not Hardcore, I think the part is heavy but it doesn't smack you in the face the same way someone like Botch does.


Yes. Spot-on. 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Every now and then I give it a listen to see if maybe I'll have a different opinion but it just sounds like a lot of what's out now...and a lot of what's out ain't all that inspiring to me.


Dude, exactly. Same here. We are of the same mentality.


----------



## bulb

BusinessMan said:


> Don’t wanna be that guy, but will there be an instrumental release as well? I can’t stand the vocalist. Kills the music for me every time. That’s the reason I don’t really listen to periphery. The growls are decent but anything else is just yeesh



We are selling a producer pack, you can mix it exactly how you want!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I like the instrumental versions as well. Not because I don’t like Spencer’s vox, but more because there’s so much going on, instrument-wise, that I don’t want to miss any of it. A lot of tunes have intricate guitar/bass/drum parts, but once the vocals start the music goes into a relatively uninvolved section. But Periphery stuff is so dense, if I didn’t know where the vocals actually went, I wouldn’t be able to guess.


----------



## BusinessMan

bulb said:


> We are selling a producer pack, you can mix it exactly how you want!



Oh nice. And I can use the skills I learn from the vids of yours I’ve watched


----------



## ChugThisBoy

I'm curious if they recorded something with Axe III for P4


----------



## JSanta

Put my preorder in this morning. Good luck on the tour @bulb !


----------



## duffbeer33

Going to try and catch you in Silver Spring. The thought of hearing Blood Eagle live is...just yes

Still have no idea how you can play a song like that tightly in a live setting. But then again, I thought the same thing about the way the news goes and marigold, and was proven wrong


----------



## soul_lip_mike

duffbeer33 said:


> Going to try and catch you in Silver Spring. The thought of hearing Blood Eagle live is...just yes
> 
> Still have no idea how you can play a song like that tightly in a live setting. But then again, I thought the same thing about the way the news goes and marigold, and was proven wrong



Same. @bulb hope you wear the Caps jersey again like last time you came to the filmore during the Caps playoff series vs Toronto.


----------



## lewis

sweet god. If this is an indicator of the whole album, then it will be my favourite from them.

"Blood Eagle" is just huge and has everything for my tastes.
instantly top 3 favourite Periphery tracks for me


----------



## bulb

soul_lip_mike said:


> Same. @bulb hope you wear the Caps jersey again like last time you came to the filmore during the Caps playoff series vs Toronto.


Might have to, though it didn’t seem to help them win the cup that year, and as we all know, every single action every fan makes directly affects the outcome of the game so...




duffbeer33 said:


> Going to try and catch you in Silver Spring. The thought of hearing Blood Eagle live is...just yes
> 
> Still have no idea how you can play a song like that tightly in a live setting. But then again, I thought the same thing about the way the news goes and marigold, and was proven wrong



It’s gonna be a challenging one for sure, but we will practice and do our best to get it sounding as good as we can! That’s half the fun!


----------



## Selkoid

ChugThisBoy said:


> I'm curious if they recorded something with Axe III for P4



I know, seeing what gear gets used on the album is my favorite part. I hope we're getting another documentary this time around, I absolutely loved the P3 one.


----------



## coreysMonster

Listening to the single. Thick. Solid. Tight.

Nice.


----------



## crazyprofessor

This was deliciously over the top fuckin heavy.


----------



## Opion

I really dig how the intro has all three of the guitars coming (exploding) in at different times, thought that was a nice touch. Absolutely sick nasty riffage in this for sure. I’m real stoked!


----------



## Doug N

Parts of this song really remind me of Frontierer, which is a good thing.


----------



## bracky

Still not listening... I love reading the descriptions though. 

I’m so pumped for Silver Spring! \m/


----------



## Hollowway

A little OT, but I just saw Lisa-X cover bulb's solo. I love watching her covers. The kid can tear it up!


----------



## GXPO

Listened to the track for the first time today; super raw, perfectly produced and sounds sick. Some of Spencer's vocals reminded me of the hyper note in Ragnarok, the run towards the end in the bad touch etc. I know he cops a lot of stick from the metal community but the dude has range and love to hear him flex.


----------



## Frostbite

This song has been the first track I play when I get in my car for work since it came out. I genuinely love Blood Eagle so damn much. Everything about it is fantastic. The mix to the playing to the lyrics to the vocals. The lyrics especially since I wasn't a fan of some of the content pieces off P3 like the Price is Wrong and Motormouth. So excited to hear more


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I know we are riding the new song wave, but I can never get tired of watching Jake rock this out. He makes it look so easy.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

soul_lip_mike said:


> I know we are riding the new song wave, but I can never get tired of watching Jake rock this out. He makes it look so easy.




Yeah, Flatline was a really, really good song. Definitely the most well-rounded off of P3 imo. 
I tried learning it after Jake put that video up and oh man, was that a quick reality check


----------



## Zalbu

Didn't see this posted here yet, man that Jackson looks good



@bulb Are there any plans on selling the official tab book with this release? Sentient Glow is probably in my top 5 favorite metal songs of all time and I'd love to get my hands on the proper tabs for it


----------



## Sebski

Anyone know where I can find the old Sentient Glow version with Chris on vocals? Bloody loved that track and there seems to be no trace of it online.


----------



## Albake21

Sebski said:


> Anyone know where I can find the old Sentient Glow version with Chris on vocals? Bloody loved that track and there seems to be no trace of it online.


Found it streaming here: https://puregrainaudio.com/audio/haunted-shores-sentient-glow-stream-only

I absolutely love this version, so I'm a bit nervous of the P4 version.


----------



## Sebski

Albake21 said:


> Found it streaming here: https://puregrainaudio.com/audio/haunted-shores-sentient-glow-stream-only
> 
> I absolutely love this version, so I'm a bit nervous of the P4 version.



Ahh yeah this is the only link I'm aware of too. I should've clarified I meant a downloadable file.


----------



## Kaura

Sebski said:


> Ahh yeah this is the only link I'm aware of too. I should've clarified I meant a downloadable file.



There's always Youtube and multiple sites to download Youtube videos with.

Can I get banned now, pls? I mean, I already got banned once back in the day for mentioning Bulb's music and "piratism".


----------



## bulb

Albake21 said:


> I absolutely love this version, so I'm a bit nervous of the P4 version.



Ew that version is terrible.


----------



## bulb

Zalbu said:


> Didn't see this posted here yet, man that Jackson looks good
> 
> 
> 
> @bulb Are there any plans on selling the official tab book with this release? Sentient Glow is probably in my top 5 favorite metal songs of all time and I'd love to get my hands on the proper tabs for it




Yup! We will put that out for sure!


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Ew that version is terrible.


----------



## failsafe

I don’t see why some people hate in Spencer’s vox. He has incredible range and dynamics and is way more interesting to listen to than 90% of other heavy music vocalists.


----------



## Mikeitloud

I just watched your interview with Tyler from Music is win, a businessman disguised as a musician.
Great interview, I got a lot out of it. Very inspiring !!


----------



## Dayviewer

It's rumored a new single (Garden in the Bones) will go online soon, so perhaps this friday or the next, a matter of wait and see I guess


----------



## Dayviewer

Yup it’s here! Gave it a few listens on Spotify, I think a youtube link should probably go live somewhere today.

Lower tempo more melodic, bit of a new vibe but definitely reminiscent of what they’ve done on Juggernaut.
I personally really dig it, Spencer shines on this, love the tones for the solo too, good stuff!


----------



## Albake21

Just took a listen, it's very simple, but honestly I really dig it! I'm hoping this is kind of like the softest song while Blood Eagle was the heaviest. It's very atmospheric which was always my favorite parts of Periphery.


----------



## lewstherin006

Garden in the Bones sorta reminds me of Heavy Heart in a way. I like the song and think it will go well when listening to it with the full album. I know a lot of other people (P1 fanboys) wont like it, but Periphery's fan base is so wide one section of the base will like it.


----------



## Dayviewer

Official stream:


----------



## Ben Pinkus

That was more what I was expecting from them tbh. I really dig certain sections in it. Liking how varied these 2 tracks have been!


----------



## NickVicious24

Getting some real Juggernaut : Alpha vibes from this track, love it!


----------



## sakeido

failsafe said:


> I don’t see why some people hate in Spencer’s vox. He has incredible range and dynamics and is way more interesting to listen to than 90% of other heavy music vocalists.


range and dynamics don't do any good when his tone is uniformly terrible no matter what he's doing

that said he's mixed pretty low on the new stuff and while I don't want to admit it I'm kinda enjoying the new songs. I've listened to Periphery in the last two weeks about as much as I did in the previous 9 years. fuck


----------



## secretpizza

sakeido said:


> range and dynamics don't do any good when his tone is uniformly terrible no matter what he's doing
> 
> that said he's mixed pretty low on the new stuff and while I don't want to admit it I'm kinda enjoying the new songs. I've listened to Periphery in the last two weeks about as much as I did in the previous 9 years. fuck



I used to be a 'never Sponce' guy; his tone on the clean singing often reminds me a bit of the emo bands I used to listen to a lot in high school. The first time I heard about Periphery a few years back, I didn't even give it a chance because his vocal tone was just not what I'm used to in the music that I listen to now. But after listening to the P1 instrumental version a million times, I started wondering what the rest of their stuff was like...and started dipping into PII...and then Juggernaut, and so on.

Jump to now, I'm a full-on fan; I have been completely won over, which I didn't think was possible. I still understand people who don't dig his style, because it is not subtle at all, but he's just so damn talented, I can't be mad at it. I'm really enjoying this single too; great stuff across the board and the solo is super smooth and melodic. Good stuff.


----------



## squids

Albake21 said:


> Just took a listen, it's very simple, but honestly I really dig it! I'm hoping this is kind of like the softest song while Blood Eagle was the heaviest. It's very atmospheric which was always my favorite parts of Periphery.



Nope. apparently "It's only smiles" is another pop song.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lewstherin006 said:


> Garden in the Bones sorta reminds me of Heavy Heart in a way. I like the song and think it will go well when listening to it with the full album. I know a lot of other people (P1 fanboys) wont like it, but Periphery's fan base is so wide one section of the base will like it.



Hah, I'm a major 'old periphery' fanboy and Heavy Heart was probably my favorite song off of Alpha 
New song is great, doesn't excite me as much as Blood Eagle did cause I love my hevys but it does what it's trying to do really well, and I totally love that solo. Very tastefully done.

Actually, Periphery's solo game has gotten much better in general, really. Never realized it before but the newer ones really grab my attention. I don't know if that's still mainly a Jake thing or what but whoever's been writing the solos for the last couple years has really been killin' it.


----------



## Avedas

New song is dope.

Jake has the nicest solos, Mark has the nicest riffs, Misha has the nicest cars.


----------



## Smoked Porter

secretpizza said:


> I used to be a 'never Sponce' guy; his tone on the clean singing often reminds me a bit of the emo bands I used to listen to a lot in high school. The first time I heard about Periphery a few years back, I didn't even give it a chance because his vocal tone was just not what I'm used to in the music that I listen to now. But after listening to the P1 instrumental version a million times, I started wondering what the rest of their stuff was like...and started dipping into PII...and then Juggernaut, and so on.
> 
> Jump to now, I'm a full-on fan; I have been completely won over, which I didn't think was possible. I still understand people who don't dig his style, because it is not subtle at all, but he's just so damn talented, I can't be mad at it. I'm really enjoying this single too; great stuff across the board and the solo is super smooth and melodic. Good stuff.


You should check out his Endur solo project, if you're into Nine Inch Nails. There are some super catchy songs on that album, and it's honestly better than NIN's stuff after Year Zero.


----------



## Flappydoodle

New song



It's brilliant. Well done Misha and co


----------



## Kaura

Definitely a slow burner. I feel like it's one of those songs that work better in the album context than on its own. But not bad. 

Btw, are those "smoke beer" pre-order t-shirts only for US or can I get them in Europe? I would love to have one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Good song!



Kaura said:


> Definitely a slow burner. I feel like it's one of those songs that work better in the album context than on its own. But not bad.



I find this with a lot of singles released nowadays. Once I hear them in the context of the album they make much more sense and are a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## drmosh

failsafe said:


> I don’t see why some people hate in Spencer’s vox. He has incredible range and dynamics and is way more interesting to listen to than 90% of other heavy music vocalists.


not just that, he writes brilliant melodies (or is that a team effort?)


----------



## AdenM

Another win for me. Definitely has the best of the more 'well-written melody over moderate groove' thing they've done so well on songs like Heavy Heart/Remain Indoors. Pretty excited for this album.


----------



## bulb

thanks dudes
i can't wait for you guys to hear the first track, super proud of that one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

failsafe said:


> I don’t see why some people hate in Spencer’s vox. He has incredible range and dynamics and is way more interesting to listen to than 90% of other heavy music vocalists.



Was really sad when people lost their shit about them not wanting to release an instrumental version of Periphery II a few years back.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was really sad when people lost their shit about them not wanting to release an instrumental version of Periphery II a few years back.



Especially since his performance had like _*tripled*_ in quality. Spence on P2 absolutely blew me away, I wasn't expecting anything like that.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Can’t. Fucking. Wait to see them in Maryland mext month. Wish I could bring one of my Misha sigs to be signed


----------



## Ralyks

Spencer between P1 and P2 is textbook night and day. He voices were meh on P1, whereas P2 was a jaw dropping improvement. Forget another instrumental album, Id love if it Spencer went back and redid the vocals on P1. Especially Racecar and The Walk.


----------



## Sebski

I'm pretty sure the walk was re-recorded at some point with some brutal vocals. Has anyone got a link to this version or am i imagining things?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ralyks said:


> Spencer between P1 and P2 is textbook night and day. He voices were meh on P1, whereas P2 was a jaw dropping improvement. Forget another instrumental album, Id love if it Spencer went back and redid the vocals on P1. Especially Racecar and The Walk.



I know! I've been bugging Misha about that in this thread for...literal years now 
A full re-recording of P1 would almost sound like an entirely different album at this point. I'd be a great opportunity to 'finish' a couple of popular older Bulb demos. Like Breeze. 

I really, really want a full version of Breeze 



Sebski said:


> I'm pretty sure the walk was re-recorded at some point with some brutal vocals. Has anyone got a link to this version or am i imagining things?



Maybe? Because I'm not aware of a newer version, either. I know there are demos with Chris and Jake, and those both got pretty damn heavy compared to Spencer's album version.


----------



## Ralyks

Oh yeah, there was a re-recorded version of The Walk but Spencer’s much improved vocals. But I haven’t been able to find that clip since.... sometime around when P2 came out.

I’m also just looking for an excuse to hear more Racecar


----------



## squids

bulb said:


> thanks dudes
> i can't wait for you guys to hear the first track, super proud of that one


does it djent?


----------



## Albake21

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I like P1 the way it is. It has flaws, no doubt about it, but that's what makes the album great. P1 stands out over the other albums for both good and bad, but that's what's unique about it. Like the hundreds of shitty movie remakes we are getting today, I can't stand when bands redo an older album. If the quality was trash at the time, that's one thing. But for the time, P1 was pretty fantastic especially knowing it was all done in Misha's apartment. Art should be left the way it is in my opinion, that's what makes art.... art.


----------



## secretpizza

I agree. No doubt Spencer’s vocals are hugely improved since then, but pretty much every part of the band is improved too. The flaws and details make it special. I’d rather see them rotate more P1 stuff into modern set lists and hear them tackle it live; the P1 recordings just have something special.


----------



## Opion

I have such a nostalgic feeling regarding the first album. It came out my senior year of high school and I still have the signed poster that came with the preorder, it’s hanging up in my room. They actually sent me two copies by mistake and I gave the other copy to a friend of mine.

To me, that album should be left alone- it was the culmination of years of work and I completely understand Misha’s feelings about it. Spencer had to write lyrics to the music rather than write it alongside the creative process and that had to be tough. I will never forgot hearing those songs after spinning the demo tracks- Insomnia for example was INSANE. That album set the course for a lot of bands coming up at the time and it’s honestly becoming a classic. It’ll be 9 years old on 4/20, actually


----------



## couverdure

Ralyks said:


> Oh yeah, there was a re-recorded version of The Walk but Spencer’s much improved vocals. But I haven’t been able to find that clip since.... sometime around when P2 came out.
> 
> I’m also just looking for an excuse to hear more Racecar


This was posted in this thread like a year ago.
https://soundcloud.com/mipwnyew/walk-hard


----------



## MiPwnYew

couverdure said:


> This was posted in this thread like a year ago.
> https://soundcloud.com/mipwnyew/walk-hard



I uploaded that, but was too lazy to find it again. Thanks for doing the hard work lol


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I prefer how Spencer sounded on P1. For sure his technique has improved in terms of what's healthy for his voice, but when it comes to sound, "improvement" is subjective.


----------



## LeoLmX

I just want to thank you guys from Periphery for finally making a South America tour. Can't wait to meet you guys here in Brazil! We love you!


----------



## Ralyks

secretpizza said:


> I agree. No doubt Spencer’s vocals are hugely improved since then, but pretty much every part of the band is improved too. The flaws and details make it special. I’d rather see them rotate more P1 stuff into modern set lists and hear them tackle it live; the P1 recordings just have something special.



On that note, what are the chances of a live set release at this point?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Albake21 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority, but I like P1 the way it is. It has flaws, no doubt about it, but that's what makes the album great. P1 stands out over the other albums for both good and bad, but that's what's unique about it. Like the hundreds of shitty movie remakes we are getting today, I can't stand when bands redo an older album. If the quality was trash at the time, that's one thing. But for the time, P1 was pretty fantastic especially knowing it was all done in Misha's apartment. Art should be left the way it is in my opinion, that's what makes art.... art.



I love the original too, but it wouldn't go anywhere. After the Burial for example, redid Rareform and that second version is absolutely head and shoulders above the original imo- but the first is still there for the guys that liked that original sound. I think it'd be pretty sick.


----------



## bulb

we want to redo p1 when we have some time, do it properly
the main reason we don't play p1 stuff life is because the songs usually get a lackluster reaction. our philosophy is to write what we want but play what fans react well to live


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> we want to redo p1 when we have some time, do it properly
> the main reason we don't play p1 stuff life is because the songs usually get a lackluster reaction. our philosophy is to write what we want but play what fans react well to live


The one thing I'd love to see from P1 is a 10th anniversary tour with playing the whole album through. I'd never be so hyped for a tour, ever.


----------



## Ralyks

bulb said:


> we want to redo p1 when we have some time, do it properly
> the main reason we don't play p1 stuff life is because the songs usually get a lackluster reaction. our philosophy is to write what we want but play what fans react well to live



Soooo should I never expect to see Racecar again?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

bulb said:


> we want to redo p1 when we have some time, do it properly
> the main reason we don't play p1 stuff life is because the songs usually get a lackluster reaction. our philosophy is to write what we want but play what fans react well to live



Wait... what??? It’s a good way of organising a live show but I can’t beleive the original stuff doesn’t go over well with the fans. All y fave stuff is off the first couple of discs. But then I’m too old, so what do I know.


----------



## Albake21

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Wait... what??? It’s a good way of organising a live show but I can’t beleive the original stuff doesn’t go over well with the fans. All y fave stuff is off the first couple of discs. But then I’m too old, so what do I know.


I've noticed that Periphery gained a bunch of new fans around the last two albums. Those fans for some reason do not like hearing P1 live, no idea why... I just want to hear some P1 and P2 again. Thankfully I finally heard Mile Zero live and it was glorious.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Mile Zero is one of my faves, as is Racecar. I feel like I’ve not really ‘kept up’ with the new stuff, even though I bought P3 it didn’t get the play that P2 did/does. P1 and interestingly 4 of the tracks on Clear probably get the most plays.


----------



## Ralyks

Wait, they don’t even do P2 stuff as much? Meeeeh.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> we want to redo p1 when we have some time, do it properly
> the main reason we don't play p1 stuff life is because the songs usually get a lackluster reaction. our philosophy is to write what we want but play what fans react well to live



That's awesome that that's an idea that's getting thrown around.
I'm surprised to hear about the live reaction, though- even the more groove-oriented stuff, like Icarus or The Walk? I would have expected the complete opposite. Or even the more popular songs like Jetpacks or All New Materials. Wonder why that is.

Sweet news tho


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> That's awesome that that's an idea that's getting thrown around.
> I'm surprised to hear about the live reaction, though- even the more groove-oriented stuff, like Icarus or The Walk? I would have expected the complete opposite. Or even the more popular songs like Jetpacks or All New Materials. Wonder why that is.
> 
> Sweet news tho


Beats me, we occasionally try to shoehorn a p1 song in, and it almost always underperforms compared to the rest of the set, oftentimes we replace it mid tour. Icarus for example, is one of the stronger p1 songs, but it seems like after the intro riff it dies down. So even that one isn’t guaranteed these days.

We just kinda stick to the material that seems to get the best vibe from the audience and unfortunately a lot of p1 just doesn’t seem to work that well.


----------



## wankerness

I bought a cheap PRS 6-stringer recently cause I liked the neck and the nut that had been installed, and discovered the pickups that had been installed in it (Dimarzio Titan bridge/neck pickups) were apparently Periphery-designed??? Here's hoping they sound good! I'm mainly using it in standard, so I dunno if that's really using them for their intended purpose?! I hadn't paid attention to the electronics before ordering cause I wasn't necessarily planning on keeping them. I just got it today and will be curious to try it out tonight.

/gs


----------



## p0ke

wankerness said:


> Dimarzio Titan bridge/neck pickups



Those are Jake's signature pickups afaik.


----------



## wankerness

p0ke said:


> Those are Jake's signature pickups afaik.



Yep. I looked them up very briefly before I ordered just to make sure they weren't terrible, and didn't recognize Jake's name, and then looked more into it later and saw the Periphery thing. He should have a recognizable one-name name like Nolly or Misha imo.


----------



## MerlinTKD

bulb said:


> Beats me, we occasionally try to shoehorn a p1 song in, and it almost always underperforms compared to the rest of the set, oftentimes we replace it mid tour. Icarus for example, is one of the stronger p1 songs, but it seems like after the intro riff it dies down. So even that one isn’t guaranteed these days.
> 
> We just kinda stick to the material that seems to get the best vibe from the audience and unfortunately a lot of p1 just doesn’t seem to work that well.



Wow, that mystifies me. Then again, last P show I went to, most of the crowd were young drunk guys more interested in 'moshing' than the music, so...


----------



## p0ke

bulb said:


> Beats me, we occasionally try to shoehorn a p1 song in, and it almost always underperforms compared to the rest of the set, oftentimes we replace it mid tour. Icarus for example, is one of the stronger p1 songs, but it seems like after the intro riff it dies down. So even that one isn’t guaranteed these days.
> 
> We just kinda stick to the material that seems to get the best vibe from the audience and unfortunately a lot of p1 just doesn’t seem to work that well.



Weird, to me pretty much all the P1 songs sound like they'd translate really well live  But maybe it's a case of people not knowing the songs since they're "old"... But still, I'd bang my head to those songs even if I heard them for the first time, IMO P1 has the easiest headbanging parts.


----------



## Albake21

Album preview! Damn is Spencer sounding mean as fuck! Also I couldn't be happier to finally hear parts of Sentient Glow, so much hype for that sound, but it sounds great from the preview. I'm honestly really excited for this album, way more than I have for Periphery in a long time. Spencer almost sounds like a mix of P1, P2, and all new vocals.

Oh and it's great to finally hear that amazing riff from Mark's delay demo finally being used. Still one of my favorite soft riffs to play.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I just came in to post that video 

Gotta say, the whole preview sounded incredible. And as SSO's resident Haunted Shores nutter, Sentient Glow sounds fantastic Misha- I can already see what you meant by Spencer's vocal performance on that song. Definitely going to be the first song I check out. I wonder if Crush is going to have that sweet electronic track that bulb produced a while back under the same name in it somewhere?


----------



## Dayviewer

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I wonder if Crush is going to have that sweet electronic track that bulb produced a while back under the same name in it somewhere?



I suspect it is, just listen to that and then this preview, it sounds very much like it could be part of the same thing, which exites me 
Very much looking forward to this, only 2 more weeks! Devy's new record in between to keep us content, I'm all happy


----------



## squids

the track after Garden in the Bones in the preview sounds like its gonna be reeeeeeeeaaal catchy. at least for me


----------



## Selkoid

squids said:


> the track after Garden in the Bones in the preview sounds like its gonna be reeeeeeeeaaal catchy. at least for me



I know, I think I've listened to that little 15~ seconds @ 1:26 onward like 50 times in the last 24 hours. Definitely the track I'm most excited for so far. April 5th hurry up already!!


----------



## Ralyks

I still remember seeing a video of what I believe was the first time Racecar was played, the solo comes and the camera is on Misha assuming he's playing it, and Misha is pointing at Jake basically "No, dude, over there! Jake's playing!" Good times.
I guess I'm basically saying I really wish Racecar was back in the set. Even like a Dream Theater thing where play like the first half early on and then close with the second half or something.

Anyway, did Jake learn that solo from Loomis or did he figure it out on his own?


----------



## Albake21

Ralyks said:


> I still remember seeing a video of what I believe was the first time Racecar was played, the solo comes and the camera is on Misha assuming he's playing it, and Misha is pointing at Jake basically "No, dude, over there! Jake's playing!" Good times.
> I guess I'm basically saying I really wish Racecar was back in the set. Even like a Dream Theater thing where play like the first half early on and then close with the second half or something.
> 
> Anyway, did Jake learn that solo from Loomis or did he figure it out on his own?


I'm assuming you're talking about this video? Ahhh good times. Man have they improved their live performance lol. The part you're talking about is right after Misha's solo around 9:05


----------



## Ralyks

Yup, that's the video.

Man, to hear that track with Spencers voice now would just, well, just swell...


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Hey, not sure if I can post this here but I'm always stoked to hear Nolly's playing. Their new GGD library sounds very good, too.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Damn Nolly is fuckin good on guitar.


----------



## LeoLmX

soul_lip_mike said:


> Damn Nolly is fuckin good on guitar.



He was the best guitar player on Periphery. The irony.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

LeoLmX said:


> He was the best guitar player on Periphery. The irony.



Yeah, sweet irony. Rest of the guys can play for sure but Nolly's skills and phrasing are just magnificent. It always bothers me, really. He's great with playing, engineering, mixing etc. and I wonder how his mind didn't explode yet  Years of experience and studying for sure.


----------



## LeoLmX

Just Getgood son.


----------



## secretpizza

Jesus, Nolly is incredible.


----------



## philkilla

ChugThisBoy said:


> Yeah, sweet irony. Rest of the guys can play for sure but Nolly's skills and phrasing are just magnificent. It always bothers me, really. He's great with playing, engineering, mixing etc. and I wonder how his mind didn't explode yet  Years of experience and studying for sure.



He's basically music Jesus.


----------



## Hollowway

philkilla said:


> He's basically *music* *Jesus*.



That’s gold, baby! Ima start calling him MJ.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

LeoLmX said:


> Just Getgood son.



Yeah, I wish


----------



## Ikke

Full Album Stream is up


----------



## zeropoint

Perfect, now if I could just get the download I paid for, I can go carry on with my day and listen to this in my car rather than being tethered to a laptop 

Sounds dope tho.


----------



## Dayviewer

Loving it, a great evolution from P3, there’s something in here for everyone, even though it’s leaning a bit more towards the heavier side.

Crush is taking my top spot for favorite right now in terms of the songs as a whole, although I like some seperate sections in other songs better, for example the second half of Follow Your Ghost which slays.
Reptile is a huge accomplishment imo, it’s done really really well, I think it's the best from their set of longer songs.
As I always liked their softer side as well It’s Only Smiles scores a lot of points with me too.

Hell it’s just all good, congrats to Misha and the guys, great stuff, will be spinning this many many more times


----------



## Jonathan20022

zeropoint said:


> Perfect, now if I could just get the download I paid for, I can go carry on with my day and listen to this in my car rather than being tethered to a laptop
> 
> Sounds dope tho.



You do realize this is out *early *right?

I'm a little indifferent on first listen, but I think it's a great album in terms of the general music. Maybe it's just time and tastes changing, but I think all the previous albums hit harder when they first came out for me than this one. Doesn't mean this is a bad release in any way, but I'd rank their other albums higher for sure. 

It probably sounds harsh but I think this might actually be at the bottom of my list or on par with Clear in the spectrum of all the albums. 

I'd give it an overall 7/10, with my favorites being Sentient Glow, Follow Your Ghost, and Garden in the Bones.


----------



## Sdrizis89

Anyone catch the final seconds of the final song?


----------



## Kaura

So is The Focus Hour on the album or not? I remember seeing clips of the guys recording it last year.


----------



## Type_R3387

Kaura said:


> So is The Focus Hour on the album or not? I remember seeing clips of the guys recording it last year.


The opening riff from Bulbs’ “The Focus Hour” is featured within the opening track, “Reptile”. On the note of Bulb, it’d be great to see “Füf” show up in some future Periphery material!


----------



## Avedas

Who put Mikee Goodman on Reptile? That's awesome


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

was listening to a couple of the older albums and its cool see how great they still hold up after all these years...


----------



## Paul McAleer

succ my balls


----------



## musicman61554

Wow this album is fricken amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jammed to it all weekend. Reptile and the last 5 songs are top notch for me. Been a fan since the early Soundclick days......LOVE IT


----------



## Avedas

Sentient Glow and Satellites are awesome


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Hey guys. Documentary is on YT but it's blocked in my country (Poland). Is there any way to watch it there? Some good, trusty VPN maybe? Help pal out


----------



## Frostbite

Watching the doc ATM and Spencer was saying he had much more time to write the lyrics and honestly it really shows. Lyrically, P3 was kind of weak for me on songs like Motormouth or The Price is Wrong where they were a bit to, for lack of a better term, "childish" (mean that with all the respect I could possibly give) in scope and thematic content. So far the lyrics on P4 have been great and fit very well with the epicness of the songs like Reptile or Follow your Ghost.


----------



## Mattykoda

After a couple spins I feel that this is spencer's strongest performance. He really pushed his range and personally this is the most I've connected to a periphery album vocal wise. All of the textures really brought songs like reptile, its only smiles and satellites together. Great job to all the guys in periphery.

And if the suck my balls was a slap to Sumerian then periphery is just having fun with it.


----------



## binz

Documentary and album still blocked in EU (Spain) or is someone else lucky here?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Wow, the extra time taken on this record reaaaaally shows. The whole release feels much more cohesive and 'complete' than the other albums do and was absolute quality from start to finish. PII is still my favorite, and I doubt it'll ever get dethroned since that album is really something special to me, but damn this one came close. The consistency on here is insane, I'm usually not one for the softer, 'poppier' songs but even Its All Smiles was great. I mean fuck, all the boxes got ticked- the epic with Reptile, pummeling aggression with Follow Your Ghost and Chvrch Bvrner, the softer song in Its All Smiles, Garden In the Bones was very melody-focused, a trip to chug central with Blood Eagle, throwback track Sentient Glow, Crush almost sounds like it got turned into Nine Inch Nails worship which I support wholeheartedly, and the well-rounded, all-encompassing closer: Satellites. There isn't a song on this album I'm not impressed with.

I've also got to agree with what I've been seeing so far in that Spencer was definitely the MVP on this album. His performance is straight up insane, super diverse and absolutely fuckin' bulletproof on all fronts. The tone on this album is ridiculous too. I've never heard a guitar tone sound so _pissed_. 

Haven't spent enough time with it yet to really pick out any favorites but Follow Your Ghost, Sentient Glow, and Satellites are the major standouts to me so far. Really, really tasty riffs and Satellites totally nailed the vibe it was going for. Reptile is probably going to creep into here too once I get more familiar with it.


----------



## secretpizza

Yeah dude, this record is killer. I've been chasing people out of my office all day so I can have more time to listen to it. I'm really, really digging it. Reptile is such a great opener and every single track feels incredibly polished and lean - not a moment wasted. The heavy stuff is more intense than anything they've ever done, and the range of sounds here really feels like it incorporates everything they do super well. 

And +1 to what everyone is saying about Spencer's vocals. Ever since PII I've been absolutely blown away by his command of the whole range of vocals, and he absolutely puts himself to shame on this record. The performances are incredible across the board and these are definitely the most imaginative and fascinating lyrics we've heard from him since Juggernaut. Can't wait to get my pre-order vinyl and read the lyrics sheet, there's some really cool stuff going on here. 

This is a win for me all the way. Looking forward to many more spins and trying/failing to nail the many sick guitar solos on this record!


----------



## philkilla

@bulb


----------



## Kaura

Album still not available for us Europeans but my friend just texted me that he saw us in the documentary so that makes it up.  I'll probably just wait for the album until Friday because it's such a pain to listen to music from Youtube with a phone and I'll probably have a lot of spare time at work to listen to the album on Friday.


----------



## Albake21

I'm just going to outright say it, this album is already miles better than P3. I've always been a fan of Spencer's vocals, but fuck me he sounds like a monster on this album. Absolutely fantastic! Happy to hear more of Mark's style of playing on it too.

One thing I want to note, it doesn't have that "Periphery" vibe I'm used to, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. It really has it's own sound. Pretty evil sounding in many places.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Albake21 said:


> One thing I want to note, it doesn't have that "Periphery" vibe I'm used to, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.



Yeah- this too.
I can't put my finger on it but there's definitely a Periphery "thing," and it isn't quite here. It feels like an evolution for the band as a whole and that's something I'm psyched for.


----------



## JoeyBTL

^^ Although I know what you guys mean and I somewhat agree, I think a lot of people perceive Periphery as different vibes. All of their albums have a different feel and some people may connect with one more than another and want that exact feel. Its got to have a lot to do with them evolving as a band and changing members. Hell, the first album was written by a single person (for the most part I'm assuming). For me, songs like Have a Blast are more my style, and some people love the djentier stuff the most. So whos to say. I'm reallllly liking P4 so far after one listen, so it's all good for me either way.


----------



## p0ke

Really liking the new album so far! Many parts feel like something Devin Townsend might have done before he decided to randomly go to the beach in the middle of riffs  I'll have to listen to it some more before I can analyze it more.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I really want to listen, but blocked in my region  Friday it is then.


----------



## lurè

Same.
Fun is blocked til friday


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> Same.
> Fun is blocked til friday



I'm not saying it's the right thing to do, but I found mp3's of it very easily by just googling.


----------



## skvld

@bulb, is the title of It's Only Smiles a reference to the Rocco Siffredi clip?


----------



## gunshow86de

skvld said:


> , is the title of It's Only Smiles a reference to the Rocco Siffredi clip?



Why did you force me Google this?


----------



## Avedas

Been listening all day. This is some good shit. Mark writes my favorite riffs


----------



## binz

How do you know who wrote which riff / song? I honestly cannot distinguish their styles, but also never really bothered to try. Some 'obvious examples' (from any of the albums) to calibrate my intuition?


----------



## secretpizza

I started to get a feel for it from listening to guitar tutorials online, and then just seeing them live and knowing whose solos are whose. Mark’s stuff has a lot of open notes, fast, precise slides up and down the fretboard, and quick runs of near-tremolo picking. Listen to the verse riff of Omega, the solo in The Price is Wrong (and also his solo on Jason Richardson’s Fragments), and then compare that to the Haunted Shores Viscera stuff and you’ll get an ear for it. I think the verse riff in Flatline is his too.

Jake’s stuff is super precise and melodic - listen to the second half of the solo in Luck as a Constant, the intro to Flatline, and the solo in 22 Faces for examples.

Misha’s lead stuff is hardest for me to get a read on, because it varies a lot, but it seems more legato focused and Holdsworthian - like the Absolomb solo, and the chromatic riff on Buttersnips. But yeah, just exposure to the material and watching their live stuff gives you a feel for it. From what I’ve seen though, there’s no rule on who tracks what, and I think this album has more of a cohesive sound overall. I’m a big fan of their guitar work on the new record, it’s really good stuff.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Just came to say Hail Stan has been the only Periphery album that I have ever liked. There are a couple of songs that are not my thing and remind me of what I consider typical Periphery from what I have heard but everything else made me say holy shit.

First Periphery album purchase for me.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Jesus the end of crush is giving me some serious Nobou Uematsu vibes. Almost sounds like something that would be on Final Fantasy 9.


EDIT: OH man Sentient Glow is so killswitchy! I love it.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Sephiroth952 said:


> EDIT: OH man Sentient Glow is so killswitchy! I love it.


Ibby Fangirl status confirmed.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Ibby Fangirl status confirmed.


?


----------



## Frostbite

Only songs I'm not 100% on are Crush and It's Only Smiles. I think Crush is growing me but It's Only Smiles may grow with time. The ending after the break is fantastic but the more poppy nature of the song isn't my favorite. Heavy Heart was the same way but I like Catch Fire so *shurg*. Satellites is low key the best song on the album followed by Chvrch Bvrner and Follow your Ghost


----------



## skvld

gunshow86de said:


> Why did you force me Google this?



It's okay. It's only smells.


----------



## chipchappy

Frostbite said:


> *shurg*.



Djent
Thall

Shurg


----------



## KnightBrolaire

periphery 4 is probably my favorite album they've put out since their first album.


----------



## p0ke

Yeah, this is awesome. Can't stop listening, even though I'm not even a fan of the poppier stuff on there. The heavier stuff is just fucking brutal.


----------



## skvld

I listened through the whole record last night. It is great. I've always enjoyed the instrumental aspects of Periphery's music. However, on all the previous albums, it felt like someone pasted some vocals on top of a finished instrumental song. On P4, the vocals feel like an integral part of the songs for the first time. For me, that's a huge improvement.


----------



## JSanta

Easily my favorite release from the band yet.


----------



## Frostbite

Yeah this record is now my favorite of theirs. I get more chills listening to this album then any other they've put out before. @bulb you guys absolutely 100% killed it


----------



## secretpizza

It keeps getting better on repeat listens. Someone said it earlier, but Satellites is one of the best songs they've ever released - Spencer's vocal performance is stunning. 

On a different note, anyone get their preorder vinyl yet?


----------



## ChugThisBoy




----------



## Thaeon

chipchappy said:


> Djent
> Thall
> 
> Shurg



Queue "Does it Shurg?" comments...


----------



## ArtDecade

Shurg. Best thing about Periphery.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Any sweaty Arizonians here? They have a show with DGD in Phoenix, thinking about going


----------



## guitaardvark

binz said:


> How do you know who wrote which riff / song? I honestly cannot distinguish their styles, but also never really bothered to try. Some 'obvious examples' (from any of the albums) to calibrate my intuition?


Their styles have all shifted slightly since then, but they released an EP called Clear a while ago in which each member of the band wrote their own song based around a melodic theme. You can pretty clearly hear each member's style on there. They also all have solo/side projects so you can get a sense for their melodic styles.

Misha: djenty, weird double harmonic major stuff, harmonically adventurous and very Final Fantasy-esque. Absolomb, all of P1, and Marigold.
Mark: slidey, jumpy, heavy use of tremolo picking, kvlt, also the sloppiest player in the band. Most of Haunted Shores' stuff, 2:55 in Have a Blast, and the bridge/solo in The Bad Thing.
Jake: ridiculously clean playing, good at catchier/poppier/more melodic stuff, usually not flashy but incredibly cohesive, and usually does the electronic stuff. Alpha, Flatline, and his solo album.
Nolly: best guitarist in the band. Intro of Omega and Prayer Position.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Short but sweet set from tonight in Phoenix


----------



## squids

Don't get the hype on Satellites, but i hated Lune too so oh well. 
Reptile is great. mark's solo is pretty insane.
also the chorus of It's Only Smiles is epic/majestic/any of those words af. church burner took me a few listens but it grew on me real fast.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

guitaardvark said:


> Their styles have all shifted slightly since then, but they released an EP called Clear a while ago in which each member of the band wrote their own song based around a melodic theme. You can pretty clearly hear each member's style on there. They also all have solo/side projects so you can get a sense for their melodic styles.
> 
> Misha: djenty, weird double harmonic major stuff, harmonically adventurous and very Final Fantasy-esque. Absolomb, all of P1, and Marigold.
> Mark: slidey, jumpy, heavy use of tremolo picking, kvlt, also the sloppiest player in the band. Most of Haunted Shores' stuff, 2:55 in Have a Blast, and the bridge/solo in The Bad Thing.
> Jake: ridiculously clean playing, good at catchier/poppier/more melodic stuff, usually not flashy but incredibly cohesive, and usually does the electronic stuff. Alpha, Flatline, and his solo album.
> Nolly: best guitarist in the band. Intro of Omega and Prayer Position.



I would rather say that Misha is the sloppies player. To me Mark has more 'freestyle' approach to writing riffs imo


----------



## soul_lip_mike

squids said:


> Don't get the hype on Satellites, but i hated Lune too so oh well.
> Reptile is great. mark's solo is pretty insane.
> also the chorus of It's Only Smiles is epic/majestic/any of those words af. church burner took me a few listens but it grew on me real fast.



Did they play second? I’m going next week in Maryland and don’t care about the other bands on the bill.


----------



## Frostbite

squids said:


> Don't get the hype on Satellites, but i hated Lune too so oh well.
> Reptile is great. mark's solo is pretty insane.
> also the chorus of It's Only Smiles is epic/majestic/any of those words af. church burner took me a few listens but it grew on me real fast.


I wasn't crazy over Lune either but Satellites just hits me differently mainly because it has a some screaming and easily the highest notes I think I've heard Spencer ever hit


----------



## bracky

soul_lip_mike said:


> Did they play second? I’m going next week in Maryland and don’t care about the other bands on the bill.



Cya there!


----------



## Cheap

Saw them last night in Phoenix. It was the loudest volume I can recall seeing them at and I think they suffered a bit for it with everything sounding like it was fighting each other. I didn't recognize anyone at the sound booth so I wonder if they don't have their usual guy running things? 

Blood Eagle was easily the strongest song but I think that's because it's supposed to sound like a building collapsing. They didn't have their usual super precise thing going on--might just be still shaking off early tour weirdness

Also, I'm 99% sure Mark was using an SE 7 string. I noticed during Blood Eagle that it looked like he was playing his SE 6 and I thought that was strange until I looked closer. Seemed to have the shallow bevel veneer top and neck binding. Of course I wasn't close enough to confirm or deny


----------



## Albake21

Cheap said:


> Saw them last night in Phoenix. It was the loudest volume I can recall seeing them at and I think they suffered a bit for it with everything sounding like it was fighting each other. I didn't recognize anyone at the sound booth so I wonder if they don't have their usual guy running things?
> 
> Blood Eagle was easily the strongest song but I think that's because it's supposed to sound like a building collapsing. They didn't have their usual super precise thing going on--might just be still shaking off early tour weirdness
> 
> Also, I'm 99% sure Mark was using an SE 7 string. I noticed during Blood Eagle that it looked like he was playing his SE 6 and I thought that was strange until I looked closer. Seemed to have the shallow bevel veneer top and neck binding. Of course I wasn't close enough to confirm or deny


Was Mark's 7 satin or glossy? If satin it's just his new PRS Custom. If glossy then I have no idea.


----------



## Cheap

Albake21 said:


> Was Mark's 7 satin or glossy? If satin it's just his new PRS Custom. If glossy then I have no idea.



Glossy--that's what made me pay attention. It definitely seemed to have all the trappings of his SE 6's and definitely didn't scream MONEY like his USA models


----------



## Albake21

Cheap said:


> Glossy--that's what made me pay attention. It definitely seemed to have all the trappings of his SE 6's and definitely didn't scream MONEY like his USA models


Well I sure as hell hope so. I've asked Mark personally before and he responded with bugging Paul about it. Then when I talked to Paul about it in person he gave me a run around answer of "we are talking about it". Personally I'd much rather see a Holcomb 6 or 7 CE model, but hey I'll take an SE 7.


----------



## Cheap

Albake21 said:


> Well I sure as hell hope so. I've asked Mark personally before and he responded with bugging Paul about it. Then when I talked to Paul about it in person he gave me a run around answer of "we are talking about it". Personally I'd much rather see a Holcomb 6 or 7 CE model, but hey I'll take an SE 7.


With how much Mark seems to use/like the SE I'd bet he has no interest in going the CE route even though that'd be kick ass. I wonder if his SE's really are doing well enough to not justify a core line model and they're going the 'ain't broke, don't fix it' route. I think those would sell consistently if they were a mainstay like the Tremonti's for sure


----------



## brector

secretpizza said:


> It keeps getting better on repeat listens. Someone said it earlier, but Satellites is one of the best songs they've ever released - Spencer's vocal performance is stunning.
> 
> On a different note, anyone get their preorder vinyl yet?


I got an email saying my vinyl will arrive Saturday


----------



## secretpizza

Yeah, I actually just got my tracking today too - didn’t know they’d be sending that. I’m stoked! I will be posting my vinyl color once I get it, I’m excited to see the variety.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Cheap said:


> Glossy--that's what made me pay attention. It definitely seemed to have all the trappings of his SE 6's and definitely didn't scream MONEY like his USA models



Followup question would be inlays, doesn't his Private Stock 7 have the outlined birds like his 6 does? I would assume an SE7 would have the same standard inlays as the SE6. Outline inlays would be a negative for an SE, I think.

That'd be _*awesome*_ though. I know I've emailed PRS a few times about it, as well as...probably tons of us. With how successful the normal SE is I wouldn't be surprised in the least if they launched a 7.


----------



## Kaura

One more hour (hopefully)! Early wake up for work tomorrow but gotta give the album at least one spin before going to bed. With all the hype going on in this thread, I hope I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Cheap

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Followup question would be inlays, doesn't his Private Stock 7 have the outlined birds like his 6 does? I would assume an SE7 would have the same standard inlays as the SE6. Outline inlays would be a negative for an SE, I think.
> 
> That'd be _*awesome*_ though. I know I've emailed PRS a few times about it, as well as...probably tons of us. With how successful the normal SE is I wouldn't be surprised in the least if they launched a 7.


They were definitely not the special outline birds. I was really confused because I thought he was playing his SE 6 string for their 7 string songs and the only difference looked like the extra string


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Cheap said:


> They were definitely not the special outline birds. I was really confused because I thought he was playing his SE 6 string for their 7 string songs and the only difference looked like the extra string



dont get excited dont get excited dont get excited nothing is confirmed dontgetexciteddontgetexciteddontgetexciteddontgetexcited........


----------



## Descendant

The outro to Chvrch Bvrner- easily my favorite part of the whole album. I'm surprised more people aren't talking about it.


----------



## prlgmnr

Cheap said:


> Glossy--that's what made me pay attention. It definitely seemed to have all the trappings of his SE 6's and definitely didn't scream MONEY like his USA models


ah, gloss....that'll be why they didn't sound as good


----------



## bracky

Heading to target to grab a copy! I hope my target has it.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

I don't know if this was posted earlier but the tune at the End of "Crush" is actually one of Misha's clips from Soundcloud:

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/strange-idea


----------



## Ziricote

I think its their worst album so far. Vocals are worst so far too


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ziricote said:


> I think its their worst album so far. Vocals are worst so far too



Be sure to include your <meme> tags around your text next time.
Just a warning this time because I can clearly see you were just being silly, but next time I'll have to call the meme police.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Hockey game ended last night just afer midnight, just in time for spotify to have the album ready to go.


----------



## Kaura

I have to agree with @Ziricote. After two listens I really can't get my head around the album. Funny that people say it's their most cohesive work so far. Personally, I feel it's the complete opposite. Not a bad album but definitely doesn't have the impact that that PIII had, let alone PII.


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> I have to agree with @Ziricote. After two listens I really can't get my head around the album. Funny that people say it's their most cohesive work so far. Personally, I feel it's the complete opposite. Not a bad album but definitely doesn't have the impact that that PIII had, let alone PII.


Interesting... I thought P3 was by far their weakest album. It was borderline boring metalcore and all around just lack luster. Spencer absolutely sounds the best he's ever sounded on P4. I haven't enjoyed a Periphery album this much since P2.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Albake21 said:


> Interesting... I thought P3 was by far their weakest album. It was borderline boring metalcore and all around just lack luster. Spencer absolutely sounds the best he's ever sounded on P4. I haven't enjoyed a Periphery album this much since P2.



Yeah, same. P2 will always be peak for me, but this album killed.
Taste is subjective obviously, so I get that even though we dislike 3 you could totally like it (and vice versa for this record), but I find the critique of Sponce odd, to say the least. The improvement from him going from P3 -> P4 _almost _feels as drastic as it was from P1 -> P2. The control over his voice he demonstrates on this album (and Satellites in particular) is ridiculous.


----------



## Ziricote

There is phenomenal guitar work drumming vocals are outstanding in abilities but it seems a bit over done sometime in vocals. Song quality doesnt seem as strong but this could intentional. Album as whole doesnt give me feelings from previous releases. Maybe I need more listens.


----------



## Frostbite

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, same. P2 will always be peak for me, but this album killed.
> Taste is subjective obviously, so I get that even though we dislike 3 you could totally like it (and vice versa for this record), but I find the critique of Sponce odd, to say the least. The improvement from him going from P3 -> P4 _almost _feels as drastic as it was from P1 -> P2. The control over his voice he demonstrates on this album (and Satellites in particular) is ridiculous.


Basically feel the same. P3 started out as a high point in their discography for me but definitely faded faster then previous work. I really don't see that happening with P4. Spencer is on another level. Wider screaming range and vocal range then anything else they've put out with an insane amount of control to go along with it.


----------



## secretpizza

Yeah dude - his vocal control is unreal on this album. The crazy high stuff at the end of SG and Satellites gives me chills.


----------



## Frostbite

Ziricote said:


> There is phenomenal guitar work drumming vocals are outstanding in abilities but it seems a bit over done sometime in vocals. Song quality doesnt seem as strong but this could intentional. Album as whole doesnt give me feelings from previous releases. Maybe I need more listens.


I'd agree with Sentient Glow being kind of over done vocal wise. The vocals don't flow as well as they should and the lyric choice is a little meh even though I like the theme of them


----------



## Albake21

Frostbite said:


> I'd agree with Sentient Glow being kind of over done vocal wise. The vocals don't flow as well as they should and the lyric choice is a little meh even though I like the theme of them


Agreed. I still like it and Spencer did a solid job, but personally I think Chris' version flows with the song a lot better.


----------



## Kaura

Albake21 said:


> Agreed. I still like it and Spencer did a solid job, but personally I think Chris' version flows with the song a lot better.



This so much. The new SG was probably the biggest disappointment because it was the song I was waiting to hear most. I can see why they wanted to rewrite the lyrics and melodies but tbh, Chris absolutely nailed the song with his melodies. Spencer's are very lackluster in comparison and kinda sounds like he consciously wanted to make them as different as possible. The riffs are still dope and I'm glad they didn't do anything to them. 

Edit: Btw, nobody else think that the outro of Crush sounds like the theme from Psycho (the movie)? That's the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Ralyks

Enjoying it so far, but boy did it take chutzpah to open with a 17 minute track.

Speaking of Reptile, who does that solo? It's pretty damn cool. Feels like could be Misha, but the tone sounds like Jake.


----------



## musicman61554

Ralyks said:


> Enjoying it so far, but boy did it take chutzpah to open with a 17 minute track.
> 
> Speaking of Reptile, who does that solo? It's pretty damn cool. Feels like could be Misha, but the tone sounds like Jake.



Pretty sure that is Mark. 

Also always great to read the reactions to the album. Some peeps hate it while others absolutely love it. I have been a fan since the Soundclick days and I absolutely LOVE THIS ALBUM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the stem pack and really enjoy listening to everything separate too. Looking forward to doing some covers.


----------



## Dayviewer

Ralyks said:


> Speaking of Reptile, who does that solo? It's pretty damn cool. Feels like could be Misha, but the tone sounds like Jake.


I’m quite sure that’s Mark

Edit: Ninjaaaa


----------



## lurè

Finally went through the entire album

Holy shit Spencer, what have you done.

11/10 would have fun with it


----------



## bulb

Albake21 said:


> Agreed. I still like it and Spencer did a solid job, but personally I think Chris' version flows with the song a lot better.



Chris’s version is horrible and unlistenable


----------



## bulb

Dayviewer said:


> I’m quite sure that’s Mark
> 
> Edit: Ninjaaaa


It’s Mark!


----------



## gunshow86de

Hey now...


----------



## lurè

That satin black PRS looks sexy


----------



## bulb

Satin = more tone


----------



## ramses

I love the main riff in "It's Only Smiles."


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Chris’s version is horrible and unlistenable


You just don't like Chris...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bulb said:


> Satin = more tone



Hail satin?
Hat's off to the whole crew by the way. P4 is ridiculous. You guys have absolutely outdone yourselves.


----------



## lurè

Periphery IV: Hail Satin


----------



## bulb

Albake21 said:


> You just don't like Chris...



No. Had he done a good job I would definitely give him props. Furthermore I think he is 100% capable of doing a good job which only makes his horrible performance on that’s song that much worse. 
Please don’t ever assume my intentions again.


----------



## bulb

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hail satin?
> Hat's off to the whole crew by the way. P4 is ridiculous. You guys have absolutely outdone yourselves.



Aw thanks man, and yeah of course Hail Satin!


----------



## bulb

ramses said:


> I love the main riff in "It's Only Smiles."


It’s a very signature Mark riff and one of my absolute faves on the album!


----------



## Kaura

bulb said:


> No. Had he done a good job I would definitely give him props. Furthermore I think he is 100% capable of doing a good job which only makes his horrible performance on that’s song that much worse.
> Please don’t ever assume my intentions again.



You must be trolling, pls be trolling. Pls, troll more and announce an European tour without including Finland. That would be the ultimate troll. 

Or I guess the ultimate troll would be to come to Finland and only play New Groove.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> No. Had he done a good job I would definitely give him props. Furthermore I think he is 100% capable of doing a good job which only makes his horrible performance on that’s song that much worse.
> Please don’t ever assume my intentions again.


 to each their own


----------



## lurè

Yes man, we need an european tour.

You could also tour and play Reptile 4 times each show and I would be happy anyway.


----------



## secretpizza

I think the Sentient Glow debate must be based on what you heard first, because to me the new SG is a stone cold banger. The older one doesn’t do it for me. I’m a huge fan of Spencer’s vocals on the new one (but I’m just having fun with it, so take that for what it’s worth).


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

secretpizza said:


> I think the Sentient Glow debate must be based on what you heard first, because to me the new SG is a stone cold banger. The older one doesn’t do it for me. I’m a huge fan of Spencer’s vocals on the new one (but I’m just having fun with it, so take that for what it’s worth).



I seriously love all 3.
Honestly the instrumental one is probably my favorite all around (because I heard it first almost 10 years ago lmao), I prefer the _placement _of Chris' vocals, but I think Spencer's execution and _actual vocals _were spot on and very well done.


----------



## secretpizza

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I seriously love all 3.
> Honestly the instrumental one is probably my favorite all around (because I heard it first almost 10 years ago lmao), I prefer the _placement _of Chris' vocals, but I think Spencer's execution and _actual vocals _were spot on and very well done.



I get that - I was way late to this song so Sponce’s version is the one I’m most familiar with. I just wanted to say that I fucking love his vocals on it and I think his lyrics are killer too - it gives me old school hardcore vibes mixed with some of Mark’s killer death metal stuff and I’m just really digging it.


----------



## Albake21

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I seriously love all 3.
> Honestly the instrumental one is probably my favorite all around (because I heard it first almost 10 years ago lmao), I prefer the _placement _of Chris' vocals, but I think Spencer's execution and _actual vocals _were spot on and very well done.


Spot on with my thoughts. Spencer's performance is way better, I just prefer the flow and what @Ordacleaphobia said, the placement more with Chris.


----------



## binz

I can see how people who love P2 like this one and the ones who were more into P3 are not 100% aboard yet. After two listens my impression is that it's more an 'old periphery' sound.
I was never too keen on P2 but think Juggernaut is one of the greatest albums of all time. This one needs a little growing but do did P3 for me.

What I generally really like is all the 'behind the scenes' stuff periphery does. Studio updates and now even a full documentary. I don't know just makes the band a whole more relatable / approachable. Bands like enter shikari and architects (in my view) started this whole thing and is probably the reason why they have such a dead loyal fan base. Seeing similar things happen with periphery although there'll always be more of the elitist guitarists nagging here and there.


----------



## lewis

CRUSH is literally the best song imo. Its stunning.

The 80s stuff mixed with that typical Periphery sound is unreal.
I would happily buy an entire album of songs like that from them.

Sidenote: that track live is going to sound so amazing - those driving synths are going to add extra power. Cant wait to see footage


----------



## bulb

lewis said:


> CRUSH is literally the best song imo. Its stunning.
> 
> The 80s stuff mixed with that typical Periphery sound is unreal.
> I would happily buy an entire album of songs like that from them.
> 
> Sidenote: that track live is going to sound so amazing - those driving synths are going to add extra power. Cant wait to see footage



I’m actually surprised to see so many people dig Crush, that one is really out there as a Periphery song and as much as I was super proud of how it came together I was also ready for the hate hahah.


----------



## bulb

secretpizza said:


> I think the Sentient Glow debate must be based on what you heard first, because to me the new SG is a stone cold banger. The older one doesn’t do it for me. I’m a huge fan of Spencer’s vocals on the new one (but I’m just having fun with it, so take that for what it’s worth).



This is often the case with music in general. With that said I’m glad that the majority of people who hear Sentient Glow will hear it realized in its best light with the P4 version.


----------



## Anquished

Man, this is definitely your strongest album so far IMO. So much variety but it all flows together nicely. 

Reptile and Crush are my favourites so far.


----------



## Lianoroto

Reptile, and Crush are total bangers. Crush just grabs you by surprise when it appears on first playthrough, and had me loving it by 45 seconds in.

For me, I don't think there is anything I dislike in this release when looked at as a whole. It's just, once again, exactly what I wanted. Totally in love with this album!

Heres to hoping it ages as well as P2 and Juggernaut. P3 got bland real quick, imo.


----------



## bracky

Two listens and I got a damn earworm already. 

Awesome job gentleman. Cya Thursday.


----------



## crg123

@bulb This album is excellent Misha. You can really tell the effort and care that went into the writing and the production.


----------



## ramses

bulb said:


> I’m actually surprised to see so many people dig Crush, that one is really out there as a Periphery song and as much as I was super proud of how it came together I was also ready for the hate hahah.



Have you been listening to Muse?

(I'm enjoying Crush too)


----------



## bracky

Any chance of getting my Invective faceplate signed Thursday?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Paul McAleer said:


> Short but sweet set from tonight in Phoenix



What was the set list? Im going Thursday and bringing some more casual friends so want to make them a spotify playlist to familiarize.


----------



## binz

https://www.setlist.fm/setlist/periphery/2019/south-side-music-hall-dallas-tx-1393e199.html


----------



## musicman61554

Man such an amazing album I did a piano jam on Satellites. Happy Saturday peeps.


----------



## ppinkham

I get really strange Hagar-era Eddie Van Halen guitar vibes off of some of the riffs in "It's Only Smiles." The opening riff especially. That could be on 5150.


----------



## penguin_316

The new album is a production masterpiece. I’m not sure it’s their best (safest?) songwriting, but it definitely grabbed me and was a needed change. P3 was just meh to me after such a strong outing on P2. P4 sounds like everything firing on all cylinders, and did I mention “It’s only smiles”?


----------



## rokket2005

Did Crush start out as an ENDUR track?


----------



## Dayviewer

ppinkham said:


> I get really strange Hagar-era Eddie Van Halen guitar vibes off of some of the riffs in "It's Only Smiles." The opening riff especially. That could be on 5150.


Yea I’ve always gotten that with a lot of Mark’s riffs!
Put the intro to the song ‘5150’ on a lower tuning, modernize the tone a bit, and it wouldn’t be out of place between the more melodic Periphery songs.
And as you said the other way around as well, do a higher tuning, slap a chorus pedal on that chain and you got yourself some Eddie


----------



## Paul McAleer

soul_lip_mike said:


> What was the set list? Im going Thursday and bringing some more casual friends so want to make them a spotify playlist to familiarize.



The bad thing, marigold, garden in the bones, blood eagle, mark zero and close with Masamune I believe.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Songs are hit and miss IMO. Very varied, so I expect that people will find things they like and dislike.

The production is incredible though. Guitar tones, bass, drums, vocals - all absolutely incredible.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Paul McAleer said:


> The bad thing, marigold, garden in the bones, blood eagle, mark zero and close with Masamune I believe.



Damn that short of a set?

@bulb another caps playoff game the night you play the fillmore!


----------



## bulb

soul_lip_mike said:


> Damn that short of a set?
> 
> @bulb another caps playoff game the night you play the fillmore!



Ugh it’s always hard to watch games on the road.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Really liking the new album. I've got into it off of the bat alot quicker than P3, where whilst I dug a few tracks, the whole thing was more of a grower. 

This album is a great continuation of everything Periphery imo. Crush is the track that took me by surprise which is cool. 
But everything is really really well done. Blood eagle was a great lead in as a single too. 

Keep up the amazing work folks.


----------



## Zalbu

Just finally got around to watching the documentary, and is that the Guthrie Govan sig that Mark is jamming on?


----------



## coreysMonster

Finally got around to listening to the full album. I haven't been blown away this much by a Periphery album since PII when I was a wee university baby, it's really next level. Crush is a personal favorite just because of how synthy it is, but all the songs are awesome. There's not a single "meh" song for me on the whole record.

Bulb, you guys seriously outdid yourselves with this one, holy crap.


----------



## wankerness

I don't follow this thread very often, so I was surprised to go into a record store and see PIV on the shelf of new releases alongside like, Blue Nile reissues. I didn't know it was even in the works. That first track in particular is really great!


----------



## secretpizza

soul_lip_mike said:


> Damn that short of a set?



I think they're still opening for Dance Gavin Dance, right? I imagine it'll be a longer setlist for headlining shows.


----------



## MrYakob

Am I going crazy or does the guitar on the right behind Mark in the Reptile play through look suspiciously like an SE 7....


----------



## Albake21

MrYakob said:


> Am I going crazy or does the guitar on the right behind Mark in the Reptile play through look suspiciously like an SE 7....


That's just his SE 6.


----------



## MrYakob

Albake21 said:


> That's just his SE 6.


Yeah I just went back and counted the strings and you're right, I just want it to be real so bad :'(


----------



## musicaldeath

What have you guys done? The album is amazing front to back. definitely loved Blood Eagle when it was released and expected it to be my favorite on the album, but then Crush happened. It's such a good track. The driving synths, the NIN vibes, the 80s vibes. The mix with the standard periphery instrumentation.

Satellites also is up there for me. Love how quiet it is and then you just get punched in the chest part way through and it doesn't let up.

Also, Garden in the Bones. That is probably my number 2 on this album. Spence is a monster.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

You know what's funny is that I'm one of those guys that rolled their eyes at the soft songs on each disc- I never disliked them, but they were never my jam or the reason why I listened to the album. I usually skipped them.

Now for this record, I think it's a tossup between It's Only Smiles and Satellites for my favorite song of the release- both of which I'd say are definitely classed as 'softer' songs. Even when the heavier stuff is some of the best heavy stuff they've put out.

What a bitchin' album. I seriously can't get over it.


----------



## Vyn

Initial thoughts:

- Mix is wicked. Everything sits really well
- Spencer sounds like a fucking god
- Everyone's performance is amazing

As for the songs themselves, just can't gel with them. Still, an awesome effort by everyone involved!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

secretpizza said:


> I think they're still opening for Dance Gavin Dance, right? I imagine it'll be a longer setlist for headlining shows.


What’s the word on Gavin? Any good? I’m planning on bouncing right after Periphery to catch the end of the hockey game.


----------



## chinnybob

I think this album's a grower for me, after three or four spins I'm definitely starting to get it. Not necessarily a bad thing, some of my favourite albums haven't grabbed me the first time round, but this is the first time a Periphery album hasn't blown my socks off straight away. You can hear how much everyone is improving and growing as musicians, I'm just not sure the songs are as strong on this one. Preferred PIII I think.


----------



## Ola Englund

Made an interview with Misha at NAMM if someone is interested.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

It'd be nice if Misha can chip in on this: was watching that Reptile playthrough Mark did and I was wondering what gauge was used on that low G. Is that on a regular 25.5" Holcomb SE?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

ZeroS1gnol said:


> It'd be nice if Misha can chip in on this: was watching that Reptile playthrough Mark did and I was wondering what gauge was used on that low G. Is that on a regular 25.5" Holcomb SE?



Is it low G or low A? I was pretty sure that they tune like this AGCFAD


----------



## Demartan

ChugThisBoy said:


> Is it low G or low A? I was pretty sure that they tune like this AGCFAD


It’s GGCFAD on Reptile (so akin to Sikth’s AADGBE tuning)
Looks like a limited run SE so standard 25.5; from what I read on instagram iirc it’s recorded with a 25.5 (Evertune equipped) guitar. No idea about the gauge but with an evertune that should hardly matter I’d guess


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Demartan said:


> It’s GGCFAD on Reptile (so akin to Sikth’s AADGBE tuning)
> Looks like a limited run SE so standard 25.5; from what I read on instagram iirc it’s recorded with a 25.5 (Evertune equipped) guitar. No idea about the gauge but with an evertune that should hardly matter I’d guess



I think that gauge would still matter so strings won't be so floppy


----------



## Albake21

ChugThisBoy said:


> I think that gauge would still matter so strings won't be so floppy


Floppy strings are a preference thing though. Considering Mark uses a lower gauge for Drop C (10-52) while Jake/Misha use 11-56, I don't think he minds the floppy string.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Albake21 said:


> Floppy strings are a preference thing though. Considering Mark uses a lower gauge for Drop C (10-52) while Jake/Misha use 11-56, I don't think he minds the floppy string.



Is 10-52 really considered low for Drop C? I've been using that forever and have actually recently switched a 49....


----------



## Albake21

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Is 10-52 really considered low for Drop C? I've been using that forever and have actually recently switched a 49....


Jeez, a 49 seems way too thin for me. Even 10-52 is too thin for me, and I don't mind a bit of flop. I think 11-56 is perfect for Drop C and Drop B. I use 10-52 for Drop C#. But like I said, it a preference thing. All can work fine.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I think Mark has stated in clinics in the past that he uses 11-56 for Drop C as well. That's how I roll with Drop C, tried 10-52 and didn't like it at all.


----------



## Frostbite

Albake21 said:


> Jeez, a 49 seems way too thin for me. Even 10-52 is too thin for me, and I don't mind a bit of flop. I think 11-56 is perfect for Drop C and Drop B. I use 10-52 for Drop C#. But like I said, it a preference thing. All can work fine.





Apex1rg7x said:


> I think Mark has stated in clinics in the past that he uses 11-56 for Drop C as well. That's how I roll with Drop C, tried 10-52 and didn't like it at all.


AFAIK He uses 10-52 in the studio and 11-56 while playing live for extra tuning stability


----------



## Frostbite

Was listening to the Deezer track by track they mention on their Facebook and it helped me appreciate It's Only Smiles more. Learning it's about Spencer dealing with his sister's passing made me love the song so much more and it hits harder then it did before.


----------



## secretpizza

soul_lip_mike said:


> What’s the word on Gavin? Any good? I’m planning on bouncing right after Periphery to catch the end of the hockey game.



I'm not really sure. I listened to a few of their songs when I saw they were tour with Periphery and I can't get a read on them really; their sound is a mix of a lot of stuff. It sounds like they started out more in the post-hardcore/emo style but the small cross section I've listened to is more pop - in form and substance - than I like. The screamy stuff reminds me of 90's emo-hardcore like Saetia, which I like, but the singing parts don't land with me personally.


----------



## secretpizza

Also I'm late posting it, but my P4 is vinyl is pretty sick. Thanks @bulb !


----------



## bracky

You guys were awesome tonight at the Fillmore. Such a killer show all around. Misha let the guy next to me touch his guitar. I’m like damn my brush with greatness. Lol


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Slightly different set in Maryland last night. Remain indoors subbed in for one of the P2 songs (sorry can't remember which).


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> Slightly different set in Maryland last night. Remain indoors subbed in for one of the P2 songs (sorry can't remember which).


Man I'd be pretty pissed about that. Especially if it was Mile Zero.


----------



## bracky

No complaints from me. It looked like they were having a lot of fun up there!


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Hey lads, check this out:



I highly recommend his channel.


----------



## bulb

bracky said:


> No complaints from me. It looked like they were having a lot of fun up there!


We were and thanks!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

bulb said:


> We were and thanks!



It has been so long since I've been to downtown silver spring I had no idea there was a guitar center across the street from the fillmore now. I got there super early so I went in there thinking there'd be a 1% chance I'd run into one of the guys.

The selection at that store sucked especially compared to the heaven of Chuck Levin's. Played a little Flatline on an Ibanez 7 and then went to a bar to have some drinks.


----------



## bracky

McGinty’s is where I usually hang pre show. Guitar center is so disappointing.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Saw them last week in PHX, great show as always. Apparently Spencer was sick, still killed it.


----------



## Spicypickles

Anyone going to the royal oak show, on the 17th?


----------



## duffbeer33

That first riff in CHVRCH BVRNER reminds me of old (Hed) PE. I doubt many people here like any of their stuff, but back when Wesstyle was their guitarist I thought he had a cool unique poppy/funk tone

Anyway, killer album. Bummed I couldn’t get up to the Fillmore but hope to get out soon. Breakdown in the middle of Reptile has been getting me through the day lately.


----------



## failsafe

duffbeer33 said:


> That first riff in CHVRCH BVRNER reminds me of old (Hed) PE. I doubt many people here like any of their stuff, but back when Wesstyle was their guitarist I thought he had a cool unique poppy/funk tone


Hell yeah I picked up on that riff too. It has that cool overdriven single coil sound that Hed had on their earlier stuff.


----------



## Spicypickles

Not the best pics, but I screenshotted these off of an Instagram vid and it definitely looks like an SE-7.


----------



## Cheap

Spicypickles said:


> View attachment 68532
> View attachment 68533
> 
> Not the best pics, but I screenshotted these off of an Instagram vid and it definitely looks like an SE-7.


I’ve been waiting for what feels like forever for more evidence after seeing them in Phoenix hahah


----------



## Spicypickles

In the vid it looks flat topped, and the picture capture the 7 tuning machines, and the bound fretboard just like his 6string SE.


----------



## Spicypickles

Way better pic


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

My body is indescribably ready.


----------



## InHiding

Church Burner sounded pretty good. The boy band feel (Satellites first minutes) is just something that I'll never understand. I have nothing against ballads if written and sung well but this is not the case here IMO. I'll still listen to a few songs once in a while like it has always been with this band.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I think you're just trying to articulate your point, but Boy Bands don't sound anything like this band's softer music 

But I get the sentiment, I personally appreciate the dichotomy of musical moods between the heavy sound and their softer side sometimes it can be jarring like in Flatline but they strike a pretty great balance in most scenarios for me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think you're just trying to articulate your point, but Boy Bands don't sound anything like this band's softer music
> 
> But I get the sentiment, I personally appreciate the dichotomy of musical moods between the heavy sound and their softer side sometimes it can be jarring like in Flatline but they strike a pretty great balance in most scenarios for me.



Yeah; Remain Indoors didn't really do anything for me at all for example but stuff like Heavy Heart, Lune, Satellites, and It's Only Smiles hit the mark much better imo.


----------



## binz

InHiding said:


> Church Burner sounded pretty good. The boy band feel (Satellites first minutes) is just something that I'll never understand. I have nothing against ballads if written and sung well but this is not the case here IMO. I'll still listen to a few songs once in a while like it has always been with this band.


I guess that's what makes periphery so cool, while you love church burner and hate satellites it's the complete opposite for me, yet we probably both love the band in total \m/


----------



## Frostbite

binz said:


> I guess that's what makes periphery so cool, while you love church burner and hate satellites it's the complete opposite for me, yet we probably both love the band in total \m/


What... How does one not like Church Burner? I'm confused. I think I need an adult


----------



## Spicypickles

No one seeing them tomorrow? I plan on skipping the first 2-3 bands, catching them, then bailing to make it back home. My mornings come early.


----------



## bouVIP

Apparently there's been a delay in CD production? Still waiting for my CD :\ and I think the digital code is with the CD so can't download it yet.


----------



## bracky

Thank goodness for streaming. Waiting on my preorder package as well.


----------



## failsafe

Got my cd last week


----------



## brector

I am assuming no digital download with the vinyl? My copy did not come with one.


----------



## ZombieDank

Spicypickles said:


> Anyone going to the royal oak show, on the 17th?


I'll be there tonight with 3 others


----------



## Spicypickles

Saw the dudes walking around earlier, thought about running over but that’s gotta get old so I held off.

What time do they usually go on stage?


----------



## Spicypickles

So I showed up after Don Broco started. Interesting band from the UK, didn’t care much for it when I listened online but they have pretty good stage presence.

The perryfairy bois came up, started with the bad thing, and just started murdering. I always make sure to stand next to the sound guys to ensure I can hear everyone clearly and they’re so tight and crushing live. There’s something to be said for their tones all coming together in a live setting. The next song was Remain Indoors and that showcased Spencer’s awe inspiring talent. That dude has some fuckin pipes on him, and some really colorful pants. He wouldn’t be out of place as a Russian house DJ.

Can’t really recall what the next couple songs were but I do remember really appreciating how god damned solid Matt is behind a kit. Really love his groove and he hits hard as shit. My old drummer was similar to him so that may have something to do with it but I was wholly impressed. Towards the end of the set they bust out the sevens for Blood Eagle and I moved closer to the stage. Mark is definitely harboring an SE-7. There’s no mistaking it.

I was highly impressed with the set and how tight why were. Misha’s solos were pretty flawless and he is an entertaining dude on stage. He was miming along with the violin into to Marigold and somewhere along the way pretended he was brushing his teeth. I giggled, and finished my beer.

Went and grabbed a couple shirts (bummed I couldn’t get the goat head death metal one, they were out of larges), took a steamy piss and headed home. Great show.

Edit: forgot to mention, they did swap out mile zero for something else, and finished the set with Masamune, which was fun but I fucking REALLY dig mike zero so that made me a bit sad


----------



## soul_lip_mike

@bulb why the fooook won't peavey sell the white invectivesssssss


----------



## Spicypickles

Man that guitar is shit hot. It may be Pavlovian, but that viagara blue gives me all the boners.


----------



## Kaura

Uhmm... Didn't Misha just say that Chris' vocals on the old Sentient Glow were unlistenable? And now they're letting him to sing with them on stage?


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> Uhmm... Didn't Misha just say that Chris' vocals on the old Sentient Glow were unlistenable? And now they're letting him to sing with them on stage?



Welcome to SSO!


----------



## Lianoroto

Kaura said:


> Uhmm... Didn't Misha just say that Chris' vocals on the old Sentient Glow were unlistenable? And now they're letting him to sing with them on stage?



You can think a performance or melodic compoisition is trash while still liking the dude enough to hang with him. Maybe even let him join you on stage as a treat to fans. No? Maybe even secretly be best friends and lovers?!

Afaik Misha only mentioned how lazy writing walked all over the rest of the composition, not necessarily a dig at Chris' vocal abilities. After having unlearned the original I must say I agree, but with the caveat that Spencer's version is also somewhat rough.


----------



## ArtDecade

Chris is almost as terrible as Misha.


----------



## Kaura

Lianoroto said:


> You can think a performance or melodic compoisition is trash while still liking the dude enough to hang with him. Maybe even let him join you on stage as a treat to fans. No? Maybe even secretly be best friends and lovers?!
> 
> Afaik Misha only mentioned how lazy writing walked all over the rest of the composition, not necessarily a dig at Chris' vocal abilities. After having unlearned the original I must say I agree, but with the caveat that Spencer's version is also somewhat rough.



All I know is I would never talk shit about my friends' music unless there was some bad blood between us. The way Misha put it made it sound like he didn't really have much respect towards Chris or his musical efforts.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> All I know is I would never talk shit about my friends' music unless there was some bad blood between us. The way Misha put it made it sound like he didn't really have much respect towards Chris or his musical efforts.



Man, not at all dude.
What I value most about my friends is that they aren't afraid to tell me when I suck. In a follow-up to the post people are talking about, he said he knew that Chris was capable of a great performance and that the one on that song just wasn't it. That's exactly what I'd say about one of my friends if they half-assed something I knew they could nail.


----------



## bulb

sevenstring gonna sevenstring

just have fun with it


----------



## ArtDecade

bulb said:


> *Boss NS-2 > *sevenstring > *Boss NS-2 > *gonna sevenstring > *Boss NS-2 > *just have > *Boss NS-2 > *fun > *Boss NS-2 >* with it > *Boss NS-2*



Fixed it.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Lianoroto said:


> You can think a performance or melodic compoisition is trash while still liking the dude enough to hang with him. Maybe even let him join you on stage as a treat to fans. No? Maybe even secretly be best friends and lovers?!
> 
> Afaik Misha only mentioned how lazy writing walked all over the rest of the composition, not necessarily a dig at Chris' vocal abilities. *After having unlearned the original I must say I agree*, but with the caveat that Spencer's version is also somewhat rough.



I don't think there was ever a released version of Icarus Lives! with Chris on it; the original demo floating around had Casey Sabool on vocals. That guy everyone loved and bitched about being gone 

If there is a version with Chris out there I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Dayviewer

wannabguitarist said:


> I don't think there was ever a released version of Icarus Lives! with Chris on it; the original demo floating around had Casey Sabool on vocals. That guy everyone loved and bitched about being gone
> 
> If there is a version with Chris out there I'd love to hear it.


The earlier conversations on this topic referred to Sentient Glow, not Icarus Lives


----------



## wannabguitarist

Dayviewer said:


> The earlier conversations on this topic referred to Sentient Glow, not Icarus Lives



Whoops


----------



## NosralTserrof

For some reason the thought of Periphery rerecording P1 popped in my head again and I got excited. 

I hate to stan that record, but dang dude, it still fucks and hearing a more "organic" take on it would be super neat.


----------



## MrGreed0101

soul_lip_mike said:


> @bulb why the fooook won't peavey sell the white invectivesssssss



Do someone know wich neck pickup they put in it ? is that a DMZ chopper or something ?
The bridge pup look like a Titan


----------



## MrGreed0101

Oops my bad, i've just found this ...


----------



## mikernaut

I'm not really an Ibanez guy, but man that guitar is sexy!


----------



## Tim Young

I listened to Hail Stan and I can't get enough of it! I haven't been this addicted to an album since Shogun by Trivium


----------



## Veldar

ArtDecade said:


> Chris is almost as terrible as Misha.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

xD


----------



## Maggai

MrGreed0101 said:


> Oops my bad, i've just found this ...




The other guitarist in my band has the black Bowen seven string, and it's really sweet. But this blue one is perhaps even nicer! Damn.


----------



## bulb

ChugThisBoy said:


> xD


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Spicypickles

Too lazy to find and post, but Mark just put up a play through vid of “Its Only Smiles” using the SE-7. If this situation plays out similar to the SE-6, release should be around the corner


----------



## gunshow86de

Spicypickles said:


> Too lazy to find and post, but Mark just put up a play through vid of “Its Only Smiles” using the SE-7. If this situation plays out similar to the SE-6, release should be around the corner


----------



## Spicypickles

While I’m internet savvy, the effort involved to do all the posting and what not is far outweighed by my desire to enjoy jerking off and enjoying the videos in the first place. They are mutually exclusive, BTW.


----------



## Mattykoda

Anyone going to the Portland show in September? I want to say I remember mark saying in a video that they will be playing reptile on the upcoming tour. It’s only smiles and sentient glow would be badass as well.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Acaciastrain360

This is daily routine in London/Midland UK... I love it!


----------



## shpence

Mattykoda said:


> Anyone going to the Portland show in September? I want to say I remember mark saying in a video that they will be playing reptile on the upcoming tour. It’s only smiles and sentient glow would be badass as well.


Yup I will be going. Reptile would be sick but I just want to hear Blood Eagle live. I'll be content after that!


----------



## shpence

Mattykoda said:


> Anyone going to the Portland show in September? I want to say I remember mark saying in a video that they will be playing reptile on the upcoming tour. It’s only smiles and sentient glow would be badass as well.


Just saw Mark is doing a clinic in Beaverton earlier that day. Awesome.


----------



## bulb

shpence said:


> Yup I will be going. Reptile would be sick but I just want to hear Blood Eagle live. I'll be content after that!



Blood eagle is currently my favorite song to play live in our set


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Blood eagle is currently my favorite song to play live in our set


How many songs off of P4 will be played live in the next NA tour? I'm really hoping for Sentient Glow.


----------



## electriceye

If they offered albums with the vocals cut out, I’d be a big fan. I know I’m in a minority here, but I hate it when phenomenal music (and this band is incredible) is mixed with screaming/Cookie Monster vocals. I’m just old school, that way.


----------



## Demiurge

^I can imagine it being hard to retain someone in a band after you tell them that you're going to Newstead them in due to fan demand.


----------



## coreysMonster

I was one of the ones complaining about Spencer back in 2010, when I was barely out of high school and doing nothing with my life. I don't understand how people are still complaining about him in 2019. It's been a decade, ffs.

oh god where did the time go we're all so old now


----------



## gunshow86de

I hate to break this to you, but, at this point (5 studio albums and 2 EPs in), if you don't like Spencer's vocals, you don't like Periphery.


----------



## Dayviewer

Well they cater to everyones nitpicks these days you know, they have been offering the stems where you can create your own version of the album anyway.
So there’s something for everyone now!

Are you an ...AJFA type of guy? You can delete the bass.
You don’t buy into the 80’s synth revival lately? You can turn down the synths.
Orchestra is for old people? Rip it out.
No cookie monster vocals? Yup, you know what to do.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Dayviewer said:


> Well they cater to everyones nitpicks these days you know, they have been offering the stems where you can create your own version of the album anyway.
> So there’s something for everyone now!
> 
> Are you an ...AJFA type of guy? You can delete the bass.
> You don’t buy into the 80’s synth revival lately? You can turn down the synths.
> Orchestra is for old people? Rip it out.
> No cookie monster vocals? Yup, you know what to do.



Yeah but not everyone knows how DAW works (duh) and they're just casual listeners. The band don't really care about about people's opinions on vocals. They'll doing it for fun now and Spencer is a monster. I don't understand how somebody is not appreciating this kind of talent/skills.


----------



## p0ke

Anybody want a white XXL-size P1 T-shirt for almost free? It's been sitting in the laundry bin for a while, because apparently my wife hates it and hasn't wanted to tell me because she thought it's really dear to me. Yeah, she's not totally wrong - it used to be my favorite piece of clothing, but it's just not my style anymore.
It just came from the washing machine now and I'll send it to anyone who's willing to pay for postage.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Those toms tho


----------



## ChugThisBoy




----------



## Sebski

Just saw this video of Mark and Yvette jamming. Anyone know what the collab song is in the last segment? Sounds lush.


----------



## coreysMonster

New US tour dates announced for next year, with ma boi Plini. Get hyped.


----------



## Mathemagician

7 string Holcomb PRS announced. I’m sure there’s a thread about it up. It’s on the PRS site too.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Btw, for all the fellow vinyl heads out there...

The guys have a limited pressing of P2 and 2x P3 available to preorder on the Periphery website. I think they're limited to 500 copies (1500 total). I would love to share a link, but I cant open their website on my work computer 
Just take a look at the Periphery FaceBook page. There's the original link 

I already have a version of P3, but I preordered P2. I really needed that in my collection!
Now I just need a repressing of P1 **hint hint @bulb !**


----------



## brector

TheBloodstained said:


> Btw, for all the fellow vinyl heads out there...
> 
> The guys have a limited pressing of P2 and 2x P3 available to preorder on the Periphery website. I think they're limited to 500 copies (1500 total). I would love to share a link, but I cant open their website on my work computer
> Just take a look at the Periphery FaceBook page. There's the original link
> 
> I already have a version of P3, but I preordered P2. I really needed that in my collection!
> Now I just need a repressing of P1 **hint hint @bulb !**


HEre you go: https://store.periphery.net/?fbclid=IwAR2fZOROb4lnRYjS8sZpLDgr_TENwylYzC01b7TP1bm3WsbfzMksYuwP7bE


----------



## @zwen

Everything about this video feels very Windows 98 and vaporwave.


----------



## Albake21

@zwen said:


> Everything about this video feels very Windows 98 and vaporwave.
> https://youtu.be/Y1X6likPKS8



Ooph 2010 is starting to feel really dated now.


----------



## @zwen

Albake21 said:


> Ooph 2010 is starting to feel really dated now.



Whenever I watch a movie from the ‘00’s today, it will illicit the same feeling I got watching movies from the 70’s when I was a child in the 90’s.


----------



## aesthyrian

I dunno, I feel that the 240p was an artistic choice. It really helps with the overall vibe of this video


----------



## p0ke

aesthyrian said:


> I dunno, I feel that the 240p was an artistic choice. It really helps with the overall vibe of this video



It's not really the 240p that's doing it though, it's just the overall video quality (I guess the AD-conversion is really bad compared to todays standards) / how it's filmed that makes it feel so 90's


----------



## Dayviewer

Just saw the guys in Amsterdam, was my 4th time seeing them, last was years ago.
Killer show, good sound and a nice setlist!

Mark was absent due to leaving the tour because of a family matter but the band picked everything up brilliantly.
As for his solo in Reptile, Plini suddenly came up on stage to do some sick shreds in his place, total surprise!

Good stuff all in all, see you next time boys <3


----------



## isispelican

Jakub's solo on Reptile, absolutely crazy!
https://www.instagram.com/p/B4n2Q_h...7daC00s0Sl0B419daQNDqP18b6iJgI3_RAE9pFz6PWV-8


----------



## Snarpaasi

isispelican said:


> Jakub's solo on Reptile, absolutely crazy!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4n2Q_h...7daC00s0Sl0B419daQNDqP18b6iJgI3_RAE9pFz6PWV-8



Such a good one, still heavily inspired by the original!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Saw them in London last night, really enjoyed it. They have so much material I'd have liked another set from them tbf, and a bit sad they didn't play much old stuff. 

Really enjoyed seeing the Sikth dude in Reptile and Plini/Jakub doing Marks solo.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Looks like they're gonna have fun having some cameos during that spot, this back and forth is pretty cool to see.


----------



## failsafe

I hate this strobe trend at metal shows these days.


----------



## Kaura

failsafe said:


> I hate this strobe trend at metal shows these days.



Agreed, it's very obnoxious and disorienting. Although, I gotta say when I went to a live show a couple of weeks back and one of the bands used the strobe effect it looked pretty cool when people were running in a circle pit. It almost looked like some sort of fast slideshow.


----------



## GunpointMetal

failsafe said:


> I hate this strobe trend at metal shows these days.


Is it a trend, though? Pretty much every band I've seen in the last 20 years that can afford one and way to sync it to their show has excessive strobes.


----------



## failsafe

We need to get back to these types of stage lighting


----------



## Avedas

Strobe is great when used sparingly. Best strobe I experienced was Dillinger Escape Plan opening their show with strobe on Prancer. That was an experience.

It feels like international touring is getting a lot more cost prohibitive these days. Quite a few bands are skipping Asia on their last few tour cycles. Still haven't been able to go to a Periphery show yet.


----------



## GunpointMetal

failsafe said:


> We need to get back to these types of stage lighting
> View attachment 74761


See, to me, that looks cheesy AF. Like there's gonna be someone coming down from the mezzanine on a rope any second. I like stage shows that create a mood besides "hey look how many light rigs we can afford", lol.


----------



## failsafe

GunpointMetal said:


> See, to me, that looks cheesy AF. Like there's gonna be someone coming down from the mezzanine on a rope any second. I like stage shows that create a mood besides "hey look how many light rigs we can afford", lol.



I agree that photo I used was a little over the top, but watch Metallica in Seattle ‘89 and tell me their old school lights didn’t create a mood. Their lighting created a mood and atmosphere perfect for each song. They used strobes sparingly, mainly the mid section of One. The “strobe-every-kick-drum-hit-for-the-entire-set” is annoying and exhausting.


----------



## Kobalt

Avedas said:


> Strobe is great when used sparingly. Best strobe I experienced was Dillinger Escape Plan opening their show with strobe on Prancer. That was an experience.
> 
> It feels like international touring is getting a lot more cost prohibitive these days. Quite a few bands are skipping Asia on their last few tour cycles. Still haven't been able to go to a Periphery show yet.


Have you seen Meshuggah on the Violent Sleep of Reason tour?

The strobes on Clockworks and Born in Dissonance, hell the whole lighting on two these songs, is the sickest visual spectacle I've ever experienced.


----------



## lurè

The entire Meshuggah lightshow is amazing.


----------



## iamaom

Astronoid had one hell of a laser show when touring with AAL/Periphery, it was actually kind of a bummer that neither of the other bands used them as much.


----------



## coreysMonster

Yeah I gotta agree that the Meshuggah lightshow is one of the best I've ever seen. Granted they have a lot more going on than just white strobes, but it's definitely very effective.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

This may be a bit off-topic but I wasn't sure it deserved its own thread: 

Has anyone else noticed that Nolly has deleted (or hidden) all of his old videos on Youtube?

I'm not sure whether he frequents this forum anymore, but I wondered whether he might consider making these videos available elsewhere if he no longer wants them on his channel. The stuff he is producing now for DSP and Getgood Drums is obviously very professional, but I don't think Nolly's channel needed a purge to make room for the brand identity he is now trying to promote.

We've lost dozens of his old videos that all had killer playing in them. Licks, original songs, Rea Seas Fire playthroughs, covers of Blotted Science, Sikth, Protest the Hero...the list goes on. Those videos were a great resource and insight into Nolly's development as a player. They represented some of the best guitars videos from an earlier, less-polished era of Youtube. 

I reckon the change must have happened within the last few months. I'd only encourage Nolly to see the value in those old videos if he deleted them thinking they were outdated or not representative of the type of artist he is today.


----------



## BigViolin

Agreed, Nolly is a beast of a player and I'd love to spend some time going through the older stuff.


----------



## mikernaut

Ohhh I see Periphery be playing here Jan 30 (with Plini and Covet also ). Can't wait to see them at the Fillmore, been years since I saw them live back in Madison WI.


----------



## gunshow86de

Studio performance of Reptile;


----------



## Flemmigan

gunshow86de said:


> Studio performance of Reptile;




So good. I love how many small details they nail flawlessly, like the dissonant tapping riff around 3:45 (that I didn't even notice yet on the recording!). Such a good song, it never feels as long as it actually is.


----------



## Spicypickles

Jake’s vox a little low in the mix eh? Spence looking like he climbed out of bed three days ago without a care in the world. Love it, great tune and playing.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Spicypickles said:


> Jake’s vox a little low in the mix eh? Spence looking like he climbed out of bed three days ago without a care in the world. Love it, great tune and playing.



Yeah, the mix on Jake's vox is too low for sure. I know he's not a singer but he can pull off some good lines, like in 4sexago. Maybe he wished it to be this low for some reason


----------



## ChugThisBoy




----------



## Spicypickles

I know Mark had to leave tour for some family reasons, and he hasn’t posted anything on Instagram since the end of October, but his brother’s been posting pics out and about.....anyone heard anything? Is he alright?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Unfortunately not but I think that the best option for now is to respect his privacy and wait for the update.


----------



## Albake21

So there was some talk several pages back about people wanting a remix of P1. I was in the camp that the album was fine the way it was and should be left alone. Well I just took a listen to P1 after probably about a year since I last listened to it fully through. I gotta say, I'm now in the camp of wanting a newer remixed version of it. While the album is still a great listen, Misha's bedroom mixing from P1 is just a bit outdated now a days, although it was super impressive for many years. Now Misha's mixing is just unreal especially when listening to P4 and P1 back to back. Give me P4s mixing with P1 songs and it would be perfection. The 10th anniversary is this April, I'd be thrilled to get a remixed or rerecorded version. Thoughts?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Albake21 said:


> So there was some talk several pages back about people wanting a remix of P1. I was in the camp that the album was fine the way it was and should be left alone. Well I just took a listen to P1 after probably about a year since I last listened to it fully through. I gotta say, I'm now in the camp of wanting a newer remixed version of it. While the album is still a great listen, Misha's bedroom mixing from P1 is just a bit outdated now a days, although it was super impressive for many years. Now Misha's mixing is just unreal especially when listening to P4 and P1 back to back. Give me P4s mixing with P1 songs and it would be perfection. The 10th anniversary is this April, I'd be thrilled to get a remixed or rerecorded version. Thoughts?



I asked him once on FB back in the day about the remix/rerecording and he said that it'll never happen. And he was pretty serious about it (or was he?)


----------



## Albake21

ChugThisBoy said:


> I asked him once on FB back in the day about the remix/rerecording and he said that it'll never happen. And he was pretty serious about it (or was he?)


If it doesn't happen, that's okay. Like I said, I think it sounds fine and can be left alone. With that said, I do think a new mix would be really cool especially with it being the 10th anniversary. I'm usually in the camp of leaving albums alone, but P1 would really shine from a new mix.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

He's mentioned in this thread that it's an idea that's been bounced around a few times. I think it's not unrealistic, but probably in the same vein as his solo album to where it'd be a backburner project.
Not to mention, I'm sure there are some legal complications now that they have their own label. I doubt they can just re-release the record without Sumerian having something to say about it.

That said, I would kill to hear Spencer in particular retrack those songs. I liked his original performance, but he's just gotten insanely good over the years. He'd straight up destroy that material now and I'd absolutely love to hear it.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Ordacleaphobia said:


> He's mentioned in this thread that it's an idea that's been bounced around a few times. I think it's not unrealistic, but probably in the same vein as his solo album to where it'd be a backburner project.
> Not to mention, I'm sure there are some legal complications now that they have their own label. I doubt they can just re-release the record without Sumerian having something to say about it.
> 
> That said, I would kill to hear Spencer in particular retrack those songs. I liked his original performance, but he's just gotten insanely good over the years. He'd straight up destroy that material now and I'd absolutely love to hear it.



Yeah there's probably some legal things happening in the background that we have no idea of. I bet Spencer would sound killer on P1 stuff but at the same time I'm not sure if he'd be up for singing this stuff again. It's a whole album to track and these lines aren't easy and would be time consuming. P1 was designed to be an instrumental piece at first and the fact that he managed to pull off such amazing performance on it says only good things about him tho. I'm usually down to an idea of re-doing some music but maybe it's the best to leave it as it is OR just do a new but only instrumental version of it and let Nolly and/or Misha mix it. On the side, I'm still thrilled to hear that compressed as fuck drums, especially the snare


----------



## Albake21

ChugThisBoy said:


> Yeah there's probably some legal things happening in the background that we have no idea of. I bet Spencer would sound killer on P1 stuff but at the same time I'm not sure if he'd be up for singing this stuff again. It's a whole album to track and these lines aren't easy and would be time consuming. P1 was designed to be an instrumental piece at first and the fact that he managed to pull off such amazing performance on it says only good things about him tho. I'm usually down to an idea of re-doing some music but maybe it's the best to leave it as it is OR just do a new but only instrumental version of it and let Nolly and/or Misha mix it. On the side, I'm still thrilled to hear that compressed as fuck drums, especially the snare


To be fair, Spencer didn't write any songs on P1 besides I believe Racecar. (could be wrong on that too though) I'd say it would be more of a pain for the rest of the guys to learn every single song again. Some of these songs are pretty damn technical and would take months to relearn them all again.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Albake21 said:


> To be fair, Spencer didn't write any songs on P1 besides I believe Racecar. (could be wrong on that too though) I'd say it would be more of a pain for the rest of the guys to learn every single song again. Some of these songs are pretty damn technical and would take months to relearn them all again.



Well, I don't know if months actually  look up for them rehearsing Insomnia. They play it effortlessly really. But yeah, it would be pain in the ass to track everything again imo.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sermo Lupi said:


> I'd only encourage Nolly to see the value in those old videos if he deleted them thinking they were outdated or not representative of the type of artist he is today.



Looking back at old videos can be super cringey so a lot of players put their older videos on private. He's most likely done this to push his Archetype. Contractually obliged to or by his own choice I doubt he would make those old videos public again.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Right, and I understand that. However, I think my perspective is summed up by the part of my post you quoted. 

It's Nolly's choice. However, those videos weren't bad because just because they didn't have the production value he strives for today. The playing was still great. Looking at guys like Chris Feener, Rick Graham or even Ola Englund, they didn't set all their old videos to private once they got to a point where they felt their playing or production values improved. 

Everyone is different and makes their own choices. I'm not condemning it, just lamenting it. They were great videos. Nothing to be ashamed of.

I also can't see Archetype asking him to hide anything. Although I don't doubt it may have been voluntary on Nolly's part in association with Archetype launching simply based on the timing.


----------



## Kobalt

I don't know if I'm alone in this but...I remember Misha from the Soundclick days uploading songs as bulb, way before Periphery recorded their first album, now I don't mean I know him personally or have ever talked to the guy, but seeing him now with Periphery being pretty popular, him running his businesses, owning a Lamborghini... I kinda feel this pride of like, "my boy fuckin' did it!" kinda pride.

Dude's living it, and I'm proud of him. That's the moment I just lived right now.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Kobalt said:


> I don't know if I'm alone in this but...I remember Misha from the Soundclick days uploading songs as bulb, way before Periphery recorded their first album, now I don't mean I know him personally or have ever talked to the guy, but seeing him now with Periphery being pretty popular, him running his businesses, owning a Lamborghini... I kinda feel this pride of like, "my boy fuckin' did it!" kinda pride.
> 
> Dude's living it, and I'm proud of him. That's the moment I just lived right now.



It only shows that gear < passion, hard work, doing what you love no matter what as long as you enjoy it. (Yeah I know he's a gearhead now but back in the day he didn't had all this stuff, listen to the early demos).


----------



## diagrammatiks

Looks like mark might be in some hot water.


----------



## Frostbite

diagrammatiks said:


> Looks like mark might be in some hot water.


*grabs popcorn* Go on


----------



## diagrammatiks

Frostbite said:


> *grabs popcorn* Go on



well it’s all out now. 
Mark’s been having an affair with Yvette young. He told her that he divorced his wife. He did not divorce his wife. 

Now I’m not a Puritan. You break bad whatever. 

But this looks like it’s effecting his job. Tour dates are being cancelled. People dropping out. 

rock n roll


----------



## Frostbite

diagrammatiks said:


> well it’s all out now.
> Mark’s been having an affair with Yvette young. He told her that he divorced his wife. He did not divorce his wife.
> 
> Now I’m not a Puritan. You break bad whatever.
> 
> But this looks like it’s effecting his job. Tour dates are being cancelled. People dropping out.
> 
> rock n roll


Spicy. So what is there to back this up though? I saw some people trying to connect some dots to a post Yvette made about dudes on tour or something but outside of that I'm completely out of the loop


----------



## couverdure

Frostbite said:


> Spicy. So what is there to back this up though? I saw some people trying to connect some dots to a post Yvette made about dudes on tour or something but outside of that I'm completely out of the loop













This is shitty news. I really hope the band pulls through this situation. Covet also dropped out of the tour and has been replaced with Arch Echo.


----------



## Kobalt

Frostbite said:


> Spicy. So what is there to back this up though? I saw some people trying to connect some dots to a post Yvette made about dudes on tour or something but outside of that I'm completely out of the loop


Covet just dropped out of their tour with Periphery.

I'm waiting to see sources of that information as well, but regardless... Hey, I thought I saw Mark have butterflies playing guitar next to her in those videos they posted not so long ago. Guess I called it?


----------



## Frostbite

couverdure said:


> This is shitty news. I really hope the band pulls through this situation. Covet also dropped out of the tour and has been replaced with Arch Echo.


WOW. In Djent shitposting of all places. I'm in that group and I never saw it. Well today has been shitty guitar wise. Multiple people I looked up to have been cut down in my eyes. Sucks


----------



## Frostbite

Yeah this is super not good. Really disgusting TBH


----------



## Kobalt

Meh.
Can't say it bothers me, not that I don't care if people got very hurt and all...but I can't judge Mark because I've been in those very same shoes before... Hopefully he can pull himself together.


----------



## diagrammatiks

So speculation in 2020 how does this effect his job if at all?
prs? seymour duncan?


----------



## Frostbite

I gotta buy some Alpha Omegas before they get discontinued...


----------



## Vyn

Jesus Christ that's a mess.


----------



## Jonathan20022

What a weird game plan, almost like a joke to see them try to do this whole confession thing in some disorganized djent facebook page. Disappointed for sure, but understanding how much damage he did to two relationships mainly and the ripple effect it'll have on his mates and those around him is step one. Cheating is such a shitty incomprehensible thing for me, there's nothing wrong with ending a relationship then actually pursuing love elsewhere, why is it so hard for people to just do that first?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alex Bois reunion when?

Sorry, no sympathy. Fuck that. Feel super fucking bad for Yvette and his wife.


----------



## chipchappy

seymour duncan dark mark


----------



## Veldar

This is the Djent equivalent of Scott Pilgrim. That's pretty fucked man, Chris was kicked out for less.

I hope the rest of the lads are able to pull through, I stopped listening to them post PII but this would really suck for everyone else in the band, bet Nolly's glad he jumped shit.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alex Bois reunion when?



Periphery new album confirmed pop punk


----------



## jwade

People that cheat are narcistic cowards. Really unimpressed, he really seemed like a rad dude, but damn. Slimy.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Not a cool thing to do but are people seriously viewing infedelity as grounds for kicking out of band or for cancelling sig model??


----------



## bulb

Dineley said:


> Not a cool thing to do but are people seriously viewing infedelity as grounds for kicking out of band or for cancelling sig model??



sevenstring gonna sevenstring


----------



## diagrammatiks

Dineley said:


> Not a cool thing to do but are people seriously viewing infedelity as grounds for kicking out of band or for cancelling sig model??



1980. definitely not. 
2020. who knows?


----------



## Vyn

Dineley said:


> Not a cool thing to do but are people seriously viewing infedelity as grounds for kicking out of band or for cancelling sig model??



Depends how much the brands involved see it as a potential risk to their reputation/loss of income as a result of loss of reputation etc. Doesn't matter whether we think the brands should drop him or not, it's whether the brand THINKS we want them to drop him.


----------



## aesthyrian

Gross.

This video was unlisted a few weeks ago. Makes sense now. I Hope Yvette and Mark's wife(?) find some peace through this. Reading of Yvette's struggle is rough, and who knows how Mark's wife is dealing with all of this. Hope she knows that there are fans of both Yvette and Periphery that support her.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Oh boy, oh boy. I didn't see that coming at all. Their chemistry on that video was pretty obvious to me as they both have some amazing chops when it comes to cleans and ambience stuff, but an affair? Wow. I'm in no position at all to judge or to jump on someone but being with somebody for 6 months without moving on with his previous relationship? That's just..uhhh. As much as I love Mark for his guitar work, this is something different and I feel many bad things about him but at the same time I don't want to because it's easy to judge, it's so easy. I hope that this whole situation turns out "good" for every side and I don't think that it will impact his sig model and playing in Periphery, just like Misha stated earlier (yeah, I know it's just "sevenstring gonna sevenstring" but it says a lot).


----------



## c7spheres

How did this entire thing come out into the public eye? Who put it out there?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

c7spheres said:


> How did this entire thing come out into the public eye? Who put it out there?



If I'm not mistaken, Yvette asked Mark to put out the statement on one of the shitposting (lol) groups on Facebook.


----------



## c7spheres

ChugThisBoy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Yvette asked Mark to put out the statement on one of the shitposting (lol) groups on Facebook.


 I'd find that surprising. I don't know why anyone would want to bring these skeletons out of the closet and into the public's eye. It seems most would want personal matters kept personal.


----------



## Veldar

c7spheres said:


> I'd find that surprising. I don't know why anyone would want to bring these skeletons out of the closet and into the public's eye. It seems most would want personal matters kept personal.



The TLDR is she was receiving death threats from people.


----------



## austinjhnsn

In all honesty, none of this should be public knowledge. As shitty as it is, the parties involved shouldnt have to deal with idiots online jumping to conclusions and sending shitty messages. Im sure the situation at hand is more than enough to handle. 

As a fan of the music, I hope this doesnt impact the band at all.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

austinjhnsn said:


> In all honesty, none of this should be public knowledge. As shitty as it is, the parties involved shouldnt have to deal with idiots online jumping to conclusions and sending shitty messages. Im sure the situation at hand is more than enough to handle.
> 
> As a fan of the music, I hope this doesnt impact the band at all.



It already impacted the band tho because Covet dropped out of the tour (I'm not sure if because of the situation or because of the new album recordings but I'm betting on the first option). These people who are threating anybody are just nothing more than shit and everybody know that but the fact that Yvette had suicide thoughts says a lot because she cares and she wasn't aware of the truth. It's easy to say to don't listen to the negative and trash folk but sometimes it's just too much and if somebody's fragile it will have a strong impact on their sanity.


----------



## SamSam

It shouldn't everyone is entitled to a private life and to lead it how they please. It shouldn't affect his job just as an affair wouldn't affect the average person's job. Plus, the guy is a fucking asset to the band, he writes the riffs to pretty every favourite song they produced since PII.

Plus, aren't you supposed to fuck about on tour? Isn't that what we all dreamed as teens? Maybe I'm too old, touring isn't what it used to be I suppose. 

The social media threats is fucked up man. How emotionally invested do you need to be in someone else's life to do that? I don't know his damn wife, why would I care?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

There was no way that situation was going to end well. Unfortunate that it had to go public.


----------



## akinari

Veldar said:


> The TLDR is she was receiving death threats from people.



Incels.

I hope Mark, his wife, and Yvette the best. Relationships are complicated matters and this situation is heartbreaking for the 3 of them.


----------



## narad

Dammit Mark, thou shalt not covet!


----------



## Vyn

narad said:


> Dammit Mark, thou shalt not covet!



I am definitely going to hell for laughing, however that was gold


----------



## austinjhnsn

ChugThisBoy said:


> It already impacted the band tho because Covet dropped out of the tour (I'm not sure if because of the situation or because of the new album recordings but I'm betting on the first option). These people who are threating anybody are just nothing more than shit and everybody know that but the fact that Yvette had suicide thoughts says a lot because she cares and she wasn't aware of the truth. It's easy to say to don't listen to the negative and trash folk but sometimes it's just too much and if somebody's fragile it will have a strong impact on their sanity.


I mean impact the band as in Mark leaving. I am not defending his actions, but by no means do I think this had to be public. Its unfortunate how blown up this all got.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

*reads drama about mark/yvette* 
YIKESSS


----------



## ChugThisBoy

KnightBrolaire said:


> *reads drama about mark/yvette*
> YIKESSS



Yeah, this isn't something I would expect to see any time. I have a stinky and grumpy cat face all day and can't think enough about it. It's just so bizzare as I'm following Periphery and Mark since forever. Just.. holy fuck man.


----------



## Vyn

ChugThisBoy said:


> Yeah, this isn't something I would expect to see any time. I have a stinky and grumpy cat face all day and can't think enough about it. It's just so bizzare as I'm following Periphery and Mark since forever. Just.. holy fuck man.



The Shitposting group I think has been one of the worst parts of all of this - it's been a day of non-stop bullshit which can't be making any of the parties involved feel any better. Not going to repeat any of it here however it's bad enough for the mods to actually moderate (which is saying something for that group).


----------



## coreysMonster

What Mark does in his private relationships is nobody's business but his, and it sucks that this got dragged out into the open by shitposters on facebook for everybody to gossip and internet outrage about. Otherwise good people can and will do shitty things but that nuance is too complicated for the internet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

coreysMonster said:


> What Mark does in his private relationships is nobody's business but his, and it sucks that this got dragged out into the open by shitposters on facebook for everybody to gossip and internet outrage about. Otherwise good people can and will do shitty things but that nuance is too complicated for the internet.


Yeah I'm more horrified/disgusted by the fact that Yvette was getting called a cunt/getting death threats and thought about suicide because of this.
appropriate song for today :


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I'm more horrified/disgusted by the fact that Yvette was getting called a cunt/getting death threats and thought about suicide because of this.
> appropriate song for today :




Can't hit the like button enough. Poor Yvette


----------



## GraemeH

bulb said:


> sevenstring gonna sevenstring



Bro didn't know when to stop just having fun with it.


----------



## lurè

Seems like Mark realized the mess he has made. Hope It doesn't affect his band and music bisuness but who knows?!

I'm mostly sorry for Yvette; it's never cool to play with others feeling plus the death threats from random shitty people.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

GraemeH said:


> Bro didn't know when to stop just having fun with it.



Uhhhhhhh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lurè said:


> Seems like Mark realized the mess he has made. Hope It doesn't affect his band and music bisuness but who knows?!
> 
> I'm mostly sorry for Yvette; it's never cool to play with others feeling plus the death threats from random shitty people.



See that's why i think this is fucked up. Yvette seemed like she was getting hit really fucking hard by this.


----------



## coreysMonster

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I'm more horrified/disgusted by the fact that Yvette was getting called a cunt/getting death threats and thought about suicide because of this.


I missed that part completely, wtf was she getting attacked for? She didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

coreysMonster said:


> I missed that part completely, wtf was she getting attacked for? She didn't do anything wrong.



The Internet is inherently misogynistic.


----------



## Winspear

coreysMonster said:


> I missed that part completely, wtf was she getting attacked for? She didn't do anything wrong.



I get the impression people started to find out they were in a relationship and assume she was complicit in the affair.

Regardless, I can't comprehend what goes on in the minds of strangers on the internet who think it's ok to message and involve themselves in the lives of _any_ of the people involved here.


----------



## Albake21

Eh, while I absolutely disagree with Mark's actions, I truly think everyone is blowing this way out of proportion. This is between them and only them. I highly doubt this will effect the band or his sponsors. Good people can do shitty things sometimes, I just think he handled it very poorly. Maybe it's because I'm a big fan of his, but it still doesn't change anything from my view. I just feel bad for Yvette is all.


----------



## austinjhnsn

At this point Mark admitted he fucked up. Doesnt make it right, but now the real problem is the shitbags who will make it harder on them to move forward. Never was anyone else's business and it still isnt.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Christ. Pour one out for Mark's wife.
I can empathize with the situation, but damn dude, this was not the play. Just unfortunate to see. Stuff like this is hard enough to deal with _*without*_ the internet being involved.

Hope they can figure all of this out in the least-shitty way possible. I feel terrible for everyone.


----------



## AdenM

Just posting to say I support Yvette on this one - it's hard enough (though slowly getting better) being a woman in the guitar/prog community without being dragged into this drama by fans/incels/both. I hope she can weather the storm. 

Hope Mark can sort things for himself and all involved parties can move forward as well. I'm sure it is difficult with all the involved moving parts. His music is definitely a huge inspiration.


----------



## bulb

But does it djent?


----------



## Frostbite

bulb said:


> But does it djent?


So how's setting up for NAMM going?


----------



## Ericjutsu

wow this thread is amazing. I got my drama fix for the week. Hey bulb, any news on the GGD cab sim? I want more stuff!


----------



## Xaeldaren

bulb said:


> But does it djent?



Yup, this is totally a laughing matter.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Xaeldaren said:


> Yup, this is totally a laughing matter.



Dude in band cheats on wife during tour. No one died. Nothing illegal was done. People do scummy things. Whatever


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wannabguitarist said:


> Dude in band cheats on wife during tour. No one died. Nothing illegal was done. People do scummy things. Whatever



Death threats are pretty shitty tho.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Death threats are pretty shitty tho.



Not to sound insensitive, but this is the internet, man. 
I can hop on twitter and announce that I'm giving $30,000 to charity and I'm sure someone somewhere will still want to threaten or harass me for some stupid reason. It comes with the territory of being a public figure. If things came to a screeching halt every time someone decided it'd be a good idea to threaten and berate another person, the web would just be permanently seized up.

I feel for Yvette, and everyone else involved; it's a super rough situation and nobody is a winner, but the more attention that people give to people doing shitty things just results in people doing more shitty things. It's dumb, but the quickest way for her to stop getting harassed like this is to not give the harassers any attention.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ordacleaphobia said:


> but the quickest way for her to stop getting harassed like this is to not give the harassers any attention.



I'm sorry but this doesn't work.  If the "just ignore bullies" tactic worked, I wouldn't have gotten bullied and harassed as a kid.  

Never underestimate the hate of an internet incel.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I don't know if this is an opinion I should keep to myself, probably yes, but it is kind of crazy hahaha, I mean these things happen all the time, it's just that this got a bit out of hand, those two should've just kept it to themselves and everything would've been fine, but since it's out there and I love to gossip like a school girl; I mean there has to be some sort of misunderstanding, there's no way you can hide a relationship for 6 months on tour when everyone knows you're married, that's fucking crazy.

Looking at it from a cold perspective, both Mark and Yvette are an important part of their businesses, with their bandmates depending on them, I think it was very irresponsible of Mark to do something like that, because I can't blame Yvette for bringing the truth to his wife as soon as she found out, and Mark should've seen that coming. I don't know if those two will ever get along again but I don't think it should affect the bands too bad, we all fuck up.


----------



## exo

All I’m taking away from this is that Yvette, who I hadn’t even heard of or paid attention to until this stuff got brought up in the Holcomb PRS SVN thread and headed this way, has better character than Mark.


The next time I look towards celebrities of ANY SORT for “moral compass” type stuff will be the first.....


----------



## narad

exo said:


> The next time I look towards celebrities of ANY SORT for “moral compass” type stuff will be the first.....



Still waiting on that Malala Yousafzai signature BC Rich Warlock.


----------



## wannabguitarist

scootscrater said:


> at least we know now that misha isn't the worst part of periphery



That's always been Spencer right?

(I kid)



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Death threats are pretty shitty tho.



Yeah they are, but the actual incident itself isn't a big deal. Dude does scummy shit and cheats on wife with someone else on tour. Whatever.

Random assholes on the internet have made this a bigger deal than it is and it's damn shame any of this had to be made public in the first place*

*he says as while discussing the the drama on a public forum


----------



## c7spheres

c7spheres said:


> How did this entire thing come out into the public eye? Who put it out there?





austinjhnsn said:


> In all honesty, none of this should be public knowledge. As shitty as it is, the parties involved shouldnt have to deal with idiots online jumping to conclusions and sending shitty messages. Im sure the situation at hand is more than enough to handle.
> .





Albake21 said:


> Eh, while I absolutely disagree with Mark's actions, I truly think everyone is blowing this way out of proportion. This is between them and only them. I just feel bad for Yvette is all.



At some point nobody knew about this physical affair. Then apparently a letter was written and the truth came out from what I can deduce. Somewhere between that point and when it came out in the public eye, someone let it all come out. Someone didn't keep it private so now you've got everyone talking about it. Unless someone caught them in the act or blackmailed them it's likely one of the 3 partys involved is responsible for it becoming public. Maybe someone had a big public scene/fight? We don't know. The point is that whomever brought it into the public eye is why the public knows, which is what lead to the trolling and threats. This means assuming Mark said nothing, and his wife said nothing, and Yvette said nothing, then who said something? Who made this public?

- Threats are certainly uncalled for but what I'm saying is someone, not necessarily one of these three, is responsible for putting it out there in the public eye and that's really bad in it's own way. Causing more problems for all three of them. People suck.


----------



## Kobalt

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I can hop on twitter and announce that I'm giving $30,000 to charity and I'm sure someone somewhere will still want to threaten or harass me for some stupid reason.


Rob Chapman, is this you? 


And Misha chiming in just to troll, fucking gold.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

c7spheres said:


> At some point nobody knew about this physical affair. Then apparently a letter was written and the truth came out from what I can deduce. Somewhere between that point and when it came out in the public eye, someone let it all come out. Someone didn't keep it private so now you've got everyone talking about it. Unless someone caught them in the act or blackmailed them it's likely one of the 3 partys involved is responsible for it becoming public. Maybe someone had a big public scene/fight? We don't know. The point is that whomever brought it into the public eye is why the public knows, which is what lead to the trolling and threats. This means assuming Mark said nothing, and his wife said nothing, and Yvette said nothing, then who said something? Who made this public?
> 
> - Threats are certainly uncalled for but what I'm saying is someone, not necessarily one of these three, is responsible for putting it out there in the public eye and that's really bad in it's own way. Causing more problems for all three of them. People suck.



Ugh, I hate posting like this, I'm not involved at all with social media or forums, I hate them, and rarely listen to Periphery anymore, just justifying myself so I don't look like some obsessed fucking stalker, but Mark and Misha were once my very favourite guitar players so I when heard that Mark went missing I started checking now and then, curious what would happen. Piecing it all together I assume this is what happened;

Around the time Mark's wife found out that he's cheating, I assume he left the tour to go and try save his marriage, silence for a while, band says nothing, Mark missing on social media, people start asking questions, Yvette posted on Twitter hinting at being harrassed on tour or something, videos of Mark and Yvette together get unlisted, people start asking even more questions, Covet leaves Periphery tour, some person posts a screencap on a Facebook group showing personal messages of Yvette accusing Mark, then Mark confesses in that same group by Yvette's request.

To be honest the first months I simply thought he left because he was gonna have a kid or someone was dying, why else would you leave a tour?


----------



## Frostbite

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Ugh, I hate posting like this, I'm not involved at all with social media or forums, I hate them, and rarely listen to Periphery anymore, just justifying myself so I don't look like some obsessed fucking stalker, but Mark and Misha were once my very favourite guitar players so I when heard that Mark went missing I started checking now and then, curious what would happen. Piecing it all together I assume this is what happened;
> 
> Around the time Mark's wife found out that he's cheating, I assume he left the tour to go and try save his marriage, silence for a while, band says nothing, Mark missing on social media, people start asking questions, Yvette posted on Twitter hinting at being harrassed on tour or something, videos of Mark and Yvette together get unlisted, people start asking even more questions, Covet leaves Periphery tour, some person posts a screencap on a Facebook group showing personal messages of Yvette accusing Mark, then Mark confesses in that same group by Yvette's request.
> 
> To be honest the first months I simply thought he left because he was gonna have a kid or someone was dying, why else would you leave a tour?


I can't get the screen cap because I left Djent Shitposting for obvious reasons but apparently he lied to the entire band as well. Matt posted stating that they were under the same understanding Yvette was where Mark was leaving his wife. He said if any of them had known they 100% would have stopped it


----------



## akinari

Frostbite said:


> I can't get the screen cap because I left Djent Shitposting for obvious reasons but apparently he lied to the entire band as well. Matt posted stating that they were under the same understanding Yvette was where Mark was leaving his wife. He said if any of them had known they 100% would have stopped it



Holy smokes the virtue signaling. "We would have pulled him out of her instantly!" Way to throw your bandmate even further under the bus just to look like the shining star of morality and goodness.


----------



## chipchappy

dude's manipulate and cheat on their wives a lot. It happens shit loads. Like every day. None of us dorks would be on here chatting about it if it wasn't a band we all knew and followed to some extent. He's a human being and humans do this shit. It doesn't (or shouldn't) affect us in any way other than _maybe_ being a public example and lesson to not allow our emotions get the better of us. Period.



bulb said:


> But does it djent?



i know it's a regular meme in this circle and stuff, but what an odd comment given the context


----------



## Jonathan20022

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm sorry but this doesn't work.  If the "just ignore bullies" tactic worked, I wouldn't have gotten bullied and harassed as a kid.
> 
> Never underestimate the hate of an internet incel.



Yeah no, that doesn't work either.

You can lack sympathy for Holcomb all you want, but if these random internet bullies are the real problem blast them and put the limelight on them. Because you're effectively ignoring the real bullies here still, people only continue to act like degenerate monsters online because they hide under some implied anonymity like they'll never be found out and NO one ever holds them accountable. The only time I've seen justice in the real sense is when some asshole who swatted a streamer got actually caught and punished for getting the guy fucking *killed.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/29/tyler-barriss-20-year-prison-sentence-swatting/*

Cheating is a pointless shitty thing to do, but we going to actually put some effort into calling out and exposing randos who think they don't have any kind of unique identifiers to associate them to the very real crime they're doing?

I think the way Yvette and Mark both handled it is insanely stupid, and I feel for Yvette as I know full and well the extent that a shocking revelation can put you off your game. But if you're getting death threats, blast these absolute morons on the internet. I'm not giving Holcomb a pass, but direct your negativity at people who think they can get away with death threats in addition to not giving Mark any sympathy. 

I can't be the only one who thinks like this, it's baffling.


----------



## Opion

I remember meeting Mark on his first tour with Periphery during a guitar Q&A / meet and greet. Nice dude, really chill, you could tell it was a new thing for him to be out on tour with a band, when before he had only been know for his work with Misha in Haunted Shores. Fast forward to this and shit is just crazy. In a weird way, and I hope nobody takes this wrongly, it sort of humanizes them. The internet has a way of perpetuating this idea that musicians and world-known names are special, things like this happen and makes everyone realize that they're all just people. And people do shitty things, capable of bad behavior. I'd like to think this pocket of the internet, the progressive metal scene, can do better than this. Cancel culture or what-have-you is showing how ugly it can be when people's behavior becomes displayed in public light. For better or for worse.

Best wishes to the dudes in Periphery. I'd hate to see this dragged out and become a permanent stain on the dynamic, but Yvette even said initially, that she hoped that the people involved can be held accountable; she didn't wanna ruin anybody's life, but she absolutely did not deserve this. She's such a sweet person and seems to be a very tender individual. Who knows; if he had truly left his relationship because he wasn't happy, it would've been one thing. To deceive someone like that, especially a peer in the music industry, is a pretty big fuck up. But I think the rest of the guys want this to be handled the right way. We'll see how it pans out in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## Frostbite

akinari said:


> Holy smokes the virtue signaling. "We would have pulled him out of her instantly!" Way to throw your bandmate even further under the bus just to look like the shining star of morality and goodness.


you're taking that the wrong way lmao. I'm very much paraphrasing


----------



## MikeH

Imagine being such a sad sack of shit that you tell a person you don’t know to kill themselves via internet because they did something you don’t agree with.

I have no stake in this either way, because I don’t listen to Periphery, and Mark’s business is his business, but people are fucking losers.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Any way to get a left handed Juggernaut??


----------



## InCasinoOut

Dineley said:


> Any way to get a left handed Juggernaut??


haha oh WOW the memories of that debacle.... I kinda want to reread it, yet also definitely don't.


----------



## lurè

At least it started with Mark admitting his guilts and not fighting on the internet with Yvette.
Despite the shitty death threats, situation has been handled decently imho since these are things that happen all the time outside the "eye" of the internet.

Regarding the band, I'm sure Mark will come back once he fixes up things with his life.
If your friend is in the same situation, you just kick him away or give him the possibility to resolve things?


----------



## bulb

Frostbite said:


> So how's setting up for NAMM going?



the booth is coming together, very stoked!!
Come to booth 4828 if you are at NAMM


----------



## bulb

Ericjutsu said:


> wow this thread is amazing. I got my drama fix for the week. Hey bulb, any news on the GGD cab sim? I want more stuff!



its fucking sick, it’s very simple to use and it’s gonna be ready soon, just doing the last round of fixes before we release!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Xaeldaren said:


> Yup, this is totally a laughing matter.



Seeing as they are down a member mid tour and a support band having to pull out I'd say he and the band are the last ones to find this funny. It all seems to have blown over quickly on FB and didn't blow up on clickbait sites so the parties involved can get back to dealing with it privately. 



Ericjutsu said:


> wow this thread is amazing. I got my drama fix for the week. Hey bulb, any news on the GGD cab sim? I want more stuff!



GGD cab sim? 

As cool as that sounds I would love it Nolly made a Bass VST.


----------



## penguin_316

Not to be insensitive, but dropping Covet and gaining Arch Echo is a massive upgrade. I gotta get out to some Arch Echo shows this year, one of my favorite bands at the moment.


----------



## jephjacques

huh the periphery thread is blowing up, I wonder what's up with th-YIIIIIIIIIIKES


----------



## jvms

Hey Misha, you have/had a guitar with Evertune and True Temperant, right? How did you like that combo? Do they really make a difference?


----------



## Emperoff

Racecar Vol.2


----------



## Snarpaasi

jvms said:


> Hey Misha, you have/had a guitar with Evertune and True Temperant, right? How did you like that combo? Do they really make a difference?



Every now and then I've been also thinking about that TT Regius if I remember correct.. Not needing to tune anymore and playing intonated chords all across the neck sound tempting.


----------



## Frostbite

jephjacques said:


> huh the periphery thread is blowing up, I wonder what's up with th-YIIIIIIIIIIKES


----------



## prlgmnr

This is fine dog is safe in the knowledge that his other house, in which he actually lives, is _not_ on fire.


----------



## bulb

prlgmnr said:


> This is fine dog is safe in the knowledge that his other house, in which he actually lives, is _not_ on fire.



hahah well said


----------



## bulb

Xaeldaren said:


> Yup, this is totally a laughing matter.



no it’s not you psychopath


----------



## Mboogie7

Who cares. None of our business. Let him/them work it out on their own terms.


----------



## Xaeldaren

bulb said:


> no it’s not you psychopath



Glad to see you're just having fun with it. Classy.


----------



## Albake21

Hey @bulb I know you're joking around about it, but out of curiosity, can you at least confirm that my boy Mark is good with Periphery? I'd be devastated if something dumb like this actually effected anything with the band.


----------



## Frostbite

Xaeldaren said:


> Glad to see you're just having fun with it. Classy.


Bro, relax. Jesus


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Frostbite said:


> Bro, relax. Jesus



I think Jesus' stance on this is very clear.


----------



## wannabguitarist

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I think Jesus' stance on this is very clear.



Thou shall not _Covet_ their tour mate?


----------



## StevenC

wannabguitarist said:


> Thou shall not _Covet_ their tour mate?


I think somebody already made that not funny joke.


----------



## wannabguitarist

StevenC said:


> I think somebody already made that not funny joke.



Damn, must have missed it. Laughed in my cube so I'm satisfied.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I think somebody already made that not funny joke.



If puns aren't your thing, I'm sure there's some clips out there of guys getting hit in the groin.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> If puns aren't your thing, I'm sure there's some clips out there of guys getting hit in the groin.


Is Jacques there? Last name: Strap.


----------



## Frostbite

StevenC said:


> I think somebody already made that not funny joke.


He just wanted to make sure SSO didn't get cheated out of seeing it... I'll...




I'll go now


----------



## jephjacques

StevenC said:


> Is Jacques there? Last name: Strap.


I resent this


----------



## Flappydoodle

diagrammatiks said:


> So speculation in 2020 how does this effect his job if at all?
> prs? seymour duncan?



I'd be more pissed at PRS or SD for dropping a guy over that, than I would be at Mark himself. He fucked up, and cheating is a really shitty thing to do, no question. But there's zero legitimate reason for a company to end a signature guitar or pickup line because a guy fucked some girl on a tour. I don't want a pickup manufacturer to be the moral police about where some guy puts his dick. None of this takes away his musical skill as a writer and player, and if I liked his sound and products, I wouldn't have a problem buying his signature stuff, even if he broke the rules of marriage.



SamSam said:


> It shouldn't everyone is entitled to a private life and to lead it how they please. It shouldn't affect his job just as an affair wouldn't affect the average person's job. Plus, the guy is a fucking asset to the band, he writes the riffs to pretty every favourite song they produced since PII.
> 
> Plus, aren't you supposed to fuck about on tour? Isn't that what we all dreamed as teens? Maybe I'm too old, touring isn't what it used to be I suppose.
> 
> The social media threats is fucked up man. How emotionally invested do you need to be in someone else's life to do that? I don't know his damn wife, why would I care?



I think you can fuck about on tour. But if that's what you were going to do, you probably shouldn't have got married first. That said, it seems like they were in a serious relationship and it wasn't like he was banging a queue of groupies in his hotel room.

Totally agree about people making threats though. That's just sad people with nothing better to do. As much as we all enjoy watching a bit of drama, I can't imagine feeling the need to personally contact the people involved and share personal attacks. How strange.




Lorcan Ward said:


> As cool as that sounds I would love it Nolly made a Bass VST.



YES. This 100%. The NeuralDSP Archetype Nolly is amazing. Neural Nolly Bass VST.. yes please


----------



## bulb

NAMM booth 4828


----------



## isispelican

Everybody makes mistakes, some are small and some are major, it's pretty normal for humans actually. This should have never gone public, I'm sure the people involved were dealing with enough shit on a personal level already. I'm pretty sure I can continue to listen and support Mark's music without any of this having any negative impact, hell I might even spin some Mayhem after this. About the shitposting and death threats thing, I think it's just adding to the reasons to spend more time in the real world.


----------



## Avedas

I saw this thread being very active over the last couple days and thought it was about Misha's new strings.

Guess not lmao


----------



## Avedas

Although I gotta say. How the hell did he expect that to work out? Was he just never going to go home ever?


----------



## jephjacques

Not our place to speculate, but I will say that being in a relationship where you're unhappy can really affect your decision making.


----------



## coreysMonster

Avedas said:


> I saw this thread being very active over the last couple days and thought it was about Misha's new strings.
> 
> Guess not lmao


Misha has new strings? Or was that a joke


----------



## Lianoroto

coreysMonster said:


> Misha has new strings? Or was that a joke


Horizon Devices progressive tension strings. Rebrand of the WG StringDrop, but made by dunlop or something. I guess we'll have some more details soon.


----------



## Albake21

coreysMonster said:


> Misha has new strings? Or was that a joke


It was teased on Instagram that Horizon Devices were going to be selling strings.


----------



## SDMFVan

PRS has his 7 string at their NAMM booth and Paul highlighted it during their booth preview vid, so I'd say he's fine as far as that goes. 

People need to remember that the online "community" isn't as big as it always seems. A very small percentage of the customers who would buy his signature gear or even Periphery fans who would go to a show will ever be aware of this drama.


----------



## GraemeH

I refuse to buy a signature guitar on principle unless the player has partaken in some extra-marital cheek-clapping.

It's the new "Would have bought it but it doesn't have stainless steel frets"


----------



## Snarpaasi

GraemeH said:


> I refuse to buy a signature guitar on principle unless the player has partaken in some extra-marital cheek-clapping.
> 
> It's the new "Would have bought it but it doesn't have stainless steel frets"



Haha a good one! Or "the vol pot is in the wrong place" as I would say.

I don't judge him. People can make bad, short-sighted decisions when their life is unbalanced. He's talented and seems like a smart guy. I'm curious why to make it public but a proud move anyway. Last thing the community should do is bash the hell out of them but hey that's internet.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I don't think he will lose his sig. He didn't groom teenagers or crap like that. He could have done much worse.

On that note, cheating is wrong and completely uncalled for. When you marry someone, you make a promise to that person that you will be their's and to honor your love for them in all things. Breaking that promise is the worst thing you can do, especially to someone you love. 

Respect lost man


----------



## GunpointMetal

jephjacques said:


> Not our place to speculate, but I will say that being in a relationship where you're unhappy can really affect your decision making.


 Then you decide to leave, and tell all interested parties, like an actual grown up.


----------



## jephjacques

GunpointMetal said:


> Then you decide to leave, and tell all interested parties, like an actual grown up.



That's what I did with my first wife, yeah  but I can also empathize with the situation getting out of hand.


----------



## DickyTripleD

So, If anyone doesn't want to dig through six pages of this thread to get the gist; Mark started a relationship with Yvette, Mark was married, Yvette didn't know, and now Mark and Yvette are out of the tour.

Now, in my very personal, possibly biased, obviously uneducated opinion... Mark did a bad thing. Yvette shouldn't even be a part of the conversation when it comes to people criticizing the actions of those involved, nor should Mark's wife. In two months, ~100 people will remember this is even a thing. Of those hundred, fifteen are seriously considering a Holcomb SE, or one of his SD products. Five will consider not buying it because of this. One will actually not do so, claiming some non existent moral high ground (because you shouldn't buy something you want based on where some guy's dick has been.)

At the very worst, PRS might slightly slow down on promotion for these products. Likely, they'll ramp up promotion based on the fact that people might think they'll discontinue it. Anyone who thinks they'll lose the opportunity to buy one will jump on it.


----------



## ArtDecade

bulb said:


> NAMM booth 4828


 is the worst.


----------



## Albake21

DickyTripleD said:


> So, If anyone doesn't want to dig through six pages of this thread to get the gist; Mark started a relationship with Yvette, Mark was married, Yvette didn't know, and now Mark and Yvette are out of the tour.
> 
> Now, in my very personal, possibly biased, obviously uneducated opinion... Mark did a bad thing. Yvette shouldn't even be a part of the conversation when it comes to people criticizing the actions of those involved, nor should Mark's wife. In two months, ~100 people will remember this is even a thing. Of those hundred, fifteen are seriously considering a Holcomb SE, or one of his SD products. Five will consider not buying it because of this. One will actually not do so, claiming some non existent moral high ground (because you shouldn't buy something you want based on where some guy's dick has been.)
> 
> At the very worst, PRS might slightly slow down on promotion for these products. Likely, they'll ramp up promotion based on the fact that people might think they'll discontinue it. Anyone who thinks they'll lose the opportunity to buy one will jump on it.


Hell I'm still debating on buying one no matter what


----------



## prlgmnr

DickyTripleD said:


> Mark did a bad thing.



Really annoyed now that I didn't immediately post "So _that's _The Bad Thing" on hearing this news


----------



## DickyTripleD

Albake21 said:


> Hell I'm still debating on buying one no matter what



If they did a satin version of that burst a la US version, I'd already have one.



prlgmnr said:


> Really annoyed now that I didn't immediately post "So _that's _The Bad Thing" on hearing this news



Rename the thread 'You Periphery Pun, You Lose'?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

You know what really sucks is that if you want to get a PRS SE with that fixed adjustable bridge, or a 7 string SE, you have to buy Mark's sig, cheating or not, that really sucks.


----------



## DickyTripleD

AwakenTheSkies said:


> You know what really sucks is that if you want to get a PRS SE with that fixed adjustable bridge, or a 7 string SE, you have to buy Mark's sig, cheating or not, that really sucks.



There's the SVN and the 277.


----------



## SDMFVan

DickyTripleD said:


> There's the SVN and the 277.


 The SVN is now "the Holcomb SVN".


----------



## DickyTripleD

SDMFVan said:


> The SVN is now "the Holcomb SVN".



They completely got rid of the other model?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Yup, the SVN is no more.


----------



## Albake21

To be fair, there really is no reason to have both. The two finishes cover both the natural neck/satin finish and the Holcomb burst covers those who want a nice glossy top and painted neck. Most people upgraded the their SVN pickups anyways. For the price, it's a really solid deal and makes sense to not sell the SVN anymore. Most people hated the glossy neck on those anyways.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

DickyTripleD said:


> There's the SVN and the 277.



Damn, I didn't know about the SE 277, thanks for letting me know, I thought it was some weird hollow or semi-hollow guitar, now I might for go for it someday.

PRS always do weird things hahah, they did the Tremonti Baritone thing where it was 25,5 when the original was 25 in, the Holcomb 8 string is actually 26,5 which I didn't expect, but it gives me hope since my Jackson 8 is 26,5 too, then they have this crazy non locking tremolo system that you have to perfectly align the 6 screws or you can kill it, the parts cost a lot of money and are hard to come by in Europe. But after some adjustments and modifications (that you have to buy), my SE plays really great, just sucks that with all the mods and drilling I will never be able to sell it at a reasonable price comparing to what I spent on it.


----------



## DickyTripleD

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Damn, I didn't know about the SE 277, thanks for letting me know, I thought it was some weird hollow or semi-hollow guitar, now I might for go for it someday.
> 
> PRS always do weird things hahah, they did the Tremonti Baritone thing where it was 25,5 when the original was 25 in, the Holcomb 8 string is actually 26,5 which I didn't expect, but it gives me hope since my Jackson 8 is 26,5 too, then they have this crazy non locking tremolo system that you have to perfectly align the 6 screws or you can kill it, the parts cost a lot of money and are hard to come by in Europe. But after some adjustments and modifications (that you have to buy), my SE plays really great, just sucks that with all the mods and drilling I will never be able to sell it at a reasonable price comparing to what I spent on it.



No worries! If you can find a used Mike Mushok, definitely pick it up. They're one of the most awesomely weird SEs they made.


----------



## rokket2005

Well, Yvette had a sig announced today and I'm buying 20.


----------



## duffbeer33

P5: bois will be bois


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

P5: This time it's personal and you should respect everyone's privacy in this situation


----------



## DickyTripleD

AwakenTheSkies said:


> P5: This time it's personal and you should respect everyone's privacy in this situation



This. It's their business, and everything will return to normal in due time.


----------



## c7spheres

duffbeer33 said:


> P5: bois will be bois


 What is P5?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Who is Mark Holcomb?


----------



## c7spheres

Oh, P5 is some kinda troll I take it.


----------



## duffbeer33

DickyTripleD said:


> No worries! If you can find a used Mike Mushok, definitely pick it up. They're one of the most awesomely weird SEs they made.



The mushok SE is a great guitar. I actually put a PRS \m/ in the bridge and it sounds great. Overall built like a tank, holds low tunings really well


----------



## wannabguitarist

c7spheres said:


> Oh, P5 is some kinda troll I take it.



P1: Periphery
P2: This Time it's Personal
P3: Select Difficulty
P4: Hail Stan
P5: ????


----------



## c7spheres

^
I obvioulsy have lost touch with wtf is going on here.


----------



## DickyTripleD

duffbeer33 said:


> The mushok SE is a great guitar. I actually put a PRS \m/ in the bridge and it sounds great. Overall built like a tank, holds low tunings really well



I've been trying to find a silverburst in Canada for way too long. Haven't heard much on the \m/, but I'd love to try one.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

wannabguitarist said:


> P1: Periphery
> P2: This Time it's Personal
> P3: Select Difficulty
> P4: Hail Stan
> P5: ????



I think P5 might be called Juggernaut, I heard Misha has been working on it for a really long time..


----------



## austinjhnsn

DickyTripleD said:


> If they did a satin version of that burst a la US version, I'd already have one.


THIS 100%. i have wanted this forever.


----------



## StevenC

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I think P5 might be called Juggernaut, I heard Misha has been working on it for a really long time..


Periphery V: Periphery 7


----------



## Dekay82

Not a Periphery fan, but ya’ll might be happy to know Lambgoat named Hail Stan Album of the Year. Sorry if this is old news.


----------



## bulb

rokket2005 said:


> Well, Yvette had a sig announced today and I'm buying 20.


Her sig looks sick!


----------



## bulb

Dekay82 said:


> Not a Periphery fan, but ya’ll might be happy to know Lambgoat named Hail Stan Album of the Year. Sorry if this is old news.


Oh I actually didn’t know that, pretty cool!


----------



## coreysMonster

DickyTripleD said:


> I've been trying to find a silverburst in Canada for way too long. Haven't heard much on the \m/, but I'd love to try one.


I have a silverburst Mushok that I put Devin Townsend Fishman pickups in, tuned to open C because I'm a fanboy. It kicks all kinds of ass, got it used at guitar center for like 450 bucks. I'd check Reverb, they usually have them for sale there in the same ballpark, between $400 and $600 depending on condition.


----------



## DickyTripleD

coreysMonster said:


> I have a silverburst Mushok that I put Devin Townsend Fishman pickups in, tuned to open C because I'm a fanboy. It kicks all kinds of ass, got it used at guitar center for like 450 bucks. I'd check Reverb, they usually have them for sale there in the same ballpark, between $400 and $600 depending on condition.



The only one I've found on Reverb in Canada is the (ugly as sin, IMO) brownburst. I'm sure there are a few in the US, but import fees rarely make it worth it.


----------



## The Mirror

coreysMonster said:


> I have a silverburst Mushok that I put Devin Townsend Fishman pickups in, tuned to open C because I'm a fanboy. It kicks all kinds of ass, got it used at guitar center for like 450 bucks. I'd check Reverb, they usually have them for sale there in the same ballpark, between $400 and $600 depending on condition.



With my main band I play almost exclusively in Open C (Devy might be at fault here) and I actually just got the Holcomb SE for it. 

New Graphtech nut and a custom 10-56 set.

This is the perfect Open-C guitar for me, since I will in no way be able to afford that fucking Framus of his.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Still love Mark, hope everything works out fine for everyone involved and I still really really want to have his natural 7-String. Already have the 6-String and I love it. Oh and btw, Misha please release your Pro 7-String in Matte frost blue, I'm waiting for this to happen for years now


----------



## nsimonsen

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I think P5 might be called Juggernaut, I heard Misha has been working on it for a really long time..



Juggernaut was released in 2015.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I think P5 might be called Juggernaut, I heard Misha has been working on it for a really long time..



This is something really weird to read in the Periphery thread xd


----------



## pastanator

so uh sorry if not allowed but heres a cover of wes hauchs solo in mile zero


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I love the solo in that song. I can’t play it  but I love listening to it!


----------



## mikernaut

Seeing them next Thursday on the start of the tour. So guessing more backing tracks for Mark's parts/solos? or a slightly more minimal mix? Also bummed to not see Covet, was looking forward to seeing them live.


----------



## bulb

mikernaut said:


> Seeing them next Thursday on the start of the tour. So guessing more backing tracks for Mark's parts/solos? or a slightly more minimal mix? Also bummed to not see Covet, was looking forward to seeing them live.


We just used one of his performances from another night for his live parts, for the solo we will have the Plini boys!


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I was kidding about the Juggernaut thing haha, but I have to post because I saw that it's going to be (or has already been) the 5th birthday of Juggernaut and I have to say this is worth celebrating, liking Periphery has been like a phase for me, and after it passed I can't think anything they've put out is very memorable, except for Juggernaut, Juggernaut is here to stay, the album blew my fucking mind with how angry, emotional and smart it was all at the same time. For a long time it was the only music of Periphery that I could not get into, but once it happened it was such a unique, intense musical experience, I became obsessed with it, I bought the tabs for guitar, listened to the producer packs, I don't think I've experienced anything it like it since, it's like you're a teenager just discovering your new favourite band. So yeah Hail Juggernaut, and P2 gets props too for being fucking crazy.

PS: Oh and the Lune stuff in The Way The News goes, Absolomb and Lune itself are very intense too.


----------



## Kaura

@bulb Finland show when? I want to appear in one of your studio updates again!


----------



## bulb

Kaura said:


> @bulb Finland show when? I want to appear in one of your studio updates again!



I dunno, Finland is far, we have narrowed down our euro tours and it worked really well. Maybe in a couple years?

To be fair Finland is actually a pretty good market for us, but it costs so much time and money to get there and back that it often doesn’t justify the cost...


----------



## Avedas

Periphery doesn't play anywhere but the places with the highest profit margins. Eventually they will optimize their tour route down to a single regular Saturday night dive bar gig.


----------



## Snarpaasi

bulb said:


> I dunno, Finland is far, we have narrowed down our euro tours and it worked really well. Maybe in a couple years?
> 
> To be fair Finland is actually a pretty good market for us, but it costs so much time and money to get there and back that it often doesn’t justify the cost...



Thought this would be the case but good to hear it from you. I almost flew to London for your last show and after seeing some Reptile solo clips with Plini & Jakub I wish I was there 

Have to say recently there has been very nice bands touring in the north as well.


----------



## Metropolis

Avedas said:


> Periphery doesn't play anywhere but the places with the highest profit margins. Eventually they will optimize their tour route down to a single regular Saturday night dive bar gig.



That's actually the truth for lot of north american bands. For example Devin and Dream Theater are regular visitors here, such as all the big four thrash bands, but smaller the bands get it's not that easy to come here far up north Europe. They really like to stay in central Europe and British islands where distances are shorter and commuting is way easier and faster. It's also where the market really is. Periphery is still on my bucketlist of bands to see, I have missed them couple of times.


----------



## narad

bulb said:


> I dunno, Finland is far, we have narrowed down our euro tours and it worked really well. Maybe in a couple years?
> 
> To be fair Finland is actually a pretty good market for us, but it costs so much time and money to get there and back that it often doesn’t justify the cost...



Yea but there's like two of you now so it should be way cheaper than before.


----------



## StevenC

Metropolis said:


> That's actually the truth for lot of north american bands. For example Devin and Dream Theater are regular visitors here, such as all the big four thrash bands, but smaller the bands get it's not that easy to come here far up north Europe. They really like to stay in central Europe and British islands where distances are shorter and commuting is way easier and faster. It's also where the market really is. Periphery is still on my bucketlist of bands to see, I have missed them couple of times.


It's lame that so many bands don't trek all the way up to Finland, but that at least makes a lot of sense because it's difficult to get all that gear and all those people that relatively large distance. What bugs me is the number of bands that play UK tours and can't be bothered to get the boat over to Ireland for a show or two. Countless of my favourite bands have done this over the years, playing a dozen places in the UK and can't do a Dublin show. Meshuggah have played 2 shows in Ireland ever and they were in 2017, Haken is from England and played their first shows ever in Ireland a month ago.

Realistically, it's not much more difficult for you to get to a show in London than it is for me, but it's way easier for any international act to add a Dublin/Belfast show than a Helsinki show to their existing European tour.


----------



## bulb

narad said:


> Yea but there's like two of you now so it should be way cheaper than before.



not quite, but that’s the dream


----------



## bracky

I’m bummed we’re down a man but the tickets were cheap so I’m not going to complain. Silver Spring.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

StevenC said:


> It's lame that so many bands don't trek all the way up to Finland, but that at least makes a lot of sense because it's difficult to get all that gear and all those people that relatively large distance. What bugs me is the number of bands that play UK tours and can't be bothered to get the boat over to Ireland for a show or two. Countless of my favourite bands have done this over the years, playing a dozen places in the UK and can't do a Dublin show. Meshuggah have played 2 shows in Ireland ever and they were in 2017, Haken is from England and played their first shows ever in Ireland a month ago.
> 
> Realistically, it's not much more difficult for you to get to a show in London than it is for me, but it's way easier for any international act to add a Dublin/Belfast show than a Helsinki show to their existing European tour.




In Ireland you can only really play 2 shows without totally cannibalising your audience. Especially in metal and its sub-genres. On top of that you need to either haul all the gear and stage show which costs a lot of dough, or else you have to rent gear which can be unreliable and also not super cheap.

It's much harder to recoup Irish costs than it is in the UK where you can play 3-5 shows depending on your fan base.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The ferry is becoming a big problem now. It’s just not worth the cost going back and forth when they could play a smaller show in the Uk. Countless tours have skipped us but it’s getting so much worse the last year. 

That said we will buy all your merch and be one of the craziest audiences you’ll ever play to.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Lorcan Ward said:


> That said we will buy all your merch and be one of the craziest audiences you’ll ever play to.



Shit dude I'm in the states but now I want to go to a show in Ireland. Sounds like a good time


----------



## ramses

... Currently at the SF show. Arch Echo was fucking amazing.


----------



## bulb

It


Avedas said:


> Periphery doesn't play anywhere but the places with the highest profit margins. Eventually they will optimize their tour route down to a single regular Saturday night dive bar gig.


It’s almost like being in a band is a balance of music and business!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Shit dude I'm in the states but now I want to go to a show in Ireland. Sounds like a good time



We are a rowdy bunch even without drink 

In general we are very active in the audience with a lot of singing along. Bands get quite a shock when they first play here and make it a point to try come back just for the reception they get. That said most of the metal audience has grown up so the smaller shows I go to aren't as wild anymore.


----------



## StevenC

Lorcan Ward said:


> The ferry is becoming a big problem now. It’s just not worth the cost going back and forth when they could play a smaller show in the Uk. Countless tours have skipped us but it’s getting so much worse the last year.
> 
> That said we will buy all your merch and be one of the craziest audiences you’ll ever play to.


This is true. When Haken were here I bought literally everything they had for sale. And then it was all up on their website the next week for £10 cheaper for each shirt. But I didn't care because that's not the point.


----------



## JoeyBTL

bulb said:


> It
> 
> It’s almost like being in a band is a balance of music and business!



You mean you guys don't run at a net loss? Wow when did you sell out..


----------



## mikernaut

Fun show in SF, personally didn't care for Arch Echo, just not my thing. Plini was great and Periphery was solid, but Sponce seemed a bit low in the mix although could have been my old ears lol.


----------



## savage

@bulb you boys tore LA up tonight! T’was a blast going to a metal concert in nearly 8 years. You guys put on a phenomenal show, and damn Misha, you nailed that blood eagle solo while bouncing around like a flapper jack. I’ll be catching you guys again for sure. I’m also stoked for ordering one of your LE SoCal. I would love if the dealer is right that Jackson is planning on a 6 month completion window!


----------



## Albake21

I take it Mark still isn't on the current tour?


----------



## bulb

savage said:


> @bulb you boys tore LA up tonight! T’was a blast going to a metal concert in nearly 8 years. You guys put on a phenomenal show, and damn Misha, you nailed that blood eagle solo while bouncing around like a flapper jack. I’ll be catching you guys again for sure. I’m also stoked for ordering one of your LE SoCal. I would love if the dealer is right that Jackson is planning on a 6 month completion window!



ooh nice, yeah I believe that’s the plan!
I’m absolutely loving it as a live guitar!


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Is there any upcoming new signature gear? Like new colors for all the affordable sig guitars? Jakes blue LACS as a production model? Mishas Pro Juggernaut 7 in a solid matte finish? Any of the models as a 8 string? Signature Jake and Misha Synth? Cables? Anything new?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I was a bit disappointed not to see a new JBM variant at NAMM.


----------



## Metropolis

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I was a bit disappointed not to see a new JBM variant at NAMM.



Why they didn't make this a production model


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I will second the above post. That guitar looks amazing.


----------



## bulb

Krazy Kalle said:


> Is there any upcoming new signature gear? Like new colors for all the affordable sig guitars? Jakes blue LACS as a production model? Mishas Pro Juggernaut 7 in a solid matte finish? Any of the models as a 8 string? Signature Jake and Misha Synth? Cables? Anything new?



The Jacksons have been doing quite well, so we figured we would wait for a lull to spice it up, maybe next year? If it ain’t broke haha.

Horizon Devices is putting out the Flux Echo pedal which is way sick and our progressive tension strings. Other than that lots of new GGD stuff coming out this year!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

bulb said:


> The Jacksons have been doing quite well, so we figured we would wait for a lull to spice it up, maybe next year? If it ain’t broke haha.
> 
> Horizon Devices is putting out the Flux Echo pedal which is way sick and our progressive tension strings. Other than that lots of new GGD stuff coming out this year!


When will the Flux Echo start shipping? It looks very intriguing.


----------



## Taylord

I know Albuquerque is usually a lame show for you guys, but we enjoyed it so much! Thank you!


----------



## duffbeer33

I'd buy that blue JBM in a heartbeat.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

bulb said:


> The Jacksons have been doing quite well, so we figured we would wait for a lull to spice it up, maybe next year? If it ain’t broke haha.
> 
> Horizon Devices is putting out the Flux Echo pedal which is way sick and our progressive tension strings. Other than that lots of new GGD stuff coming out this year!



So no Pro 7 in matte blue frost for me? 
Guess I'll have to get the 6 string version then instead 
Hope the 7 is then coming in a matte red haha that would be awesome and an instant buy

First I have to get a Helix and an invective, after that, Horizon Devices is getting some orders by me 
I'm already very curios what HD is bringing up next as well. Guess a Chorus pedal?


----------



## mikernaut

I'm waiting for the Jackson "bulb" tele to come out. mix these together and take my money! ( would be rad in frost blue as well) Do it Misha !


----------



## bulb

mikernaut said:


> I'm waiting for the Jackson "bulb" tele to come out. mix these together and take my money! ( would be rad in frost blue as well) Do it Misha !



sometimes I mentally put the cart way before the horse and wonder what I would do if the strat does well, and the obvious next step would be a relic tele.

only thing is pickup config, I think I’d need a Humbucker in the bridge for sure. Hum/Single perhaps? Anyways I can cross that bridge if and when we get there.


----------



## Kaura

A HS tele would be fucking awesome. Just remember to ask the Jackson guys to paint the headstock too.


----------



## Albake21

This world needs more HS configs so I'm all in favor of that.


----------



## Semi-pro

bulb said:


> ...
> To be fair Finland is actually a pretty good market for us, but it costs so much time and money to get there and back that it often doesn’t justify the cost...



Just keep going across the border to Russia. Plenty of ppl there 
”Slav to the grind”! There, now you’ve got a name for the tour too!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Damn that orange tele with that headstock and the maple board is pure sex. Add in binding and id be sold.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Just got back from the Dallas show. Was absolutely an amazing time. All the bands were so damn good, Arch Echo being a wonderful surprise. Still bummed we didn't get the lune encore. It all seemed very weird, the band just bailed without really saying a proper goodnight and the crowd was utterly confused. We didn't leave until stuff started getting unplugged.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Metropolis said:


> Why they didn't make this a production model



That is a VERY good question...


----------



## Metropolis

_MonSTeR_ said:


> That is a VERY good question...



Because white with 24 frets was cheaper to made and probably sell better than 27 fret model. Jake had 6 and 7 string LACS models with white finish before, and blue came after those, at least what I've seen. But again, come on Ibanez try something bold and risky for once.


----------



## iamaom

Metropolis said:


> Because white with 24 frets was cheaper to made and probably sell better than 27 fret model. Jake had 6 and 7 string LACS models with white finish before, and blue came after those, at least what I've seen. But again, come on Ibanez try something bold and risky for once.


Why is white such a consistently high selling color to mainstream players? Hell not even guitars, cars are the same way! Why do people not want color in their lives?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Metropolis said:


> Because white with 24 frets was cheaper to made and probably sell better than 27 fret model. Jake had 6 and 7 string LACS models with white finish before, and blue came after those, at least what I've seen. But again, come on Ibanez try something bold and risky for once.



stop trying to use reason and logic to mess with my guitar fantasies!!! That’s just not fair!!!


----------



## Albake21

iamaom said:


> Why is white such a consistently high selling color to mainstream players? Hell not even guitars, cars are the same way! Why do people not want color in their lives?


Not to get too deep on you, but the reason why I love white and black guitars, tech, furniture, etc. so much is because you aren't stuck looking at or playing one thing. Colors can give off a certain mood to people while white or black are neutral. In other words, I can never choose just one color, so going with something neutral is just easier. Plus I always love the whole storm trooper look of white with some black.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Sephiroth952 said:


> Just got back from the Dallas show. Was absolutely an amazing time. All the bands were so damn good, Arch Echo being a wonderful surprise. Still bummed we didn't get the lune encore. It all seemed very weird, the band just bailed without really saying a proper goodnight and the crowd was utterly confused. We didn't leave until stuff started getting unplugged.



Yeah everyone including myself was so confused lol. The lights didn’t come on for awhile either, so everyone was still standing around expecting an oncore. Then like 5 minutes later the lights came on and they started packing up the stage and everyone was just like... ohh... okay then.

Still a great show though.


----------



## Sephiroth952

MiPwnYew said:


> Yeah everyone including myself was so confused lol. The lights didn’t come on for awhile either, so everyone was still standing around expecting an oncore. Then like 5 minutes later the lights came on and they started packing up the stage and everyone was just like... ohh... okay then.
> 
> Still a great show though.


Yeah definitely the most surreal ending to a show i've ever been to tbh.


----------



## Spicypickles

Matt was feeling ill, according to his comments on Instagram.


----------



## SDMFVan

Maybe the bass players battery died.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spicypickles said:


> Matt was feeling ill, according to his comments on Instagram.



I'd be ill too if I was playing 0--0---0----0---0----0000-00-0---0-0-0--0-0-0-0-----000---- all night.


----------



## Frostbite

ArtDecade said:


> I'd be ill too if I was playing 0--0---0----0---0----0000-00-0---0-0-0--0-0-0-0-----000---- all night.


Matt's the drummer soooooo


----------



## ArtDecade

Frostbite said:


> Matt's the drummer soooooo



Double Double Bass Drum. Double Double Bass Drum. Clickity Clack.


----------



## toolsound

bulb said:


> sometimes I mentally put the cart way before the horse and wonder what I would do if the strat does well, and the obvious next step would be a relic tele.
> 
> only thing is pickup config, I think I’d need a Humbucker in the bridge for sure. Hum/Single perhaps? Anyways I can cross that bridge if and when we get there.



Man, I've been craving a metal guitar with the relic strat look. You totally nailed it. I just wish it had a hardtail bridge. I get that the trem is iconic on strats, but I'd rather have the simplicity and additional stability of a hardtail.


----------



## narad

toolsound said:


> Man, I've been craving a metal guitar with the relic strat look. You totally nailed it. I just wish it had a hardtail bridge. I get that the trem is iconic on strats, but I'd rather have the simplicity and additional stability of a hardtail.



Block it.


----------



## bulb

toolsound said:


> Man, I've been craving a metal guitar with the relic strat look. You totally nailed it. I just wish it had a hardtail bridge. I get that the trem is iconic on strats, but I'd rather have the simplicity and additional stability of a hardtail.


Has a tremol-no so it’s effectively a hardtail.


----------



## philkilla

Saw the boys in atlanta last night; always a pleasure, and it was even better since the recent renovations at the masquerade.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Block it.



Seriously, don't know why more people don't just do this. Certain trems are supremely comfy bridges too, you buy some wood blocks or make them yourself, toss them in there and tighten your spring tension so you can drop tune and stay in tune no problem in hardtail mode. I know bulb recommends the Tremol-no but I'm not a huge fan of them, the I had one in a Suhr and the previous owner I guess used it so much that the set screws no longer gripped as hard and it would slip constantly.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Spencer not singing tonight in Maryland. I'm bummed.


----------



## Kaura

soul_lip_mike said:


> Spencer not singing tonight in Maryland. I'm bummed.



That sucks but I can't help but feel a bit of schadenfraude. At this rate, on the last show a roadie is just gonna carry a barstool and a Macbook on stage and say "enjoy your show".


----------



## StevenC

soul_lip_mike said:


> Spencer not singing tonight in Maryland. I'm bummed.


I feel like it wasn't long ago that people cheered Spencer getting sick on tour. Times have changed.


----------



## bracky

It was pretty cool hearing Periphery as a three piece. It allowed me to dissect a little more of what’s going on. 

But holy crap it was freezing! I almost couldn’t make it to the end it was so cold and breezy in the Fillmore.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

bracky said:


> It was pretty cool hearing Periphery as a three piece. It allowed me to dissect a little more of what’s going on.
> 
> But holy crap it was freezing! I almost couldn’t make it to the end it was so cold and breezy in the Fillmore.


\
No idea what you mean it was fine inside and didn't even need a coat outside.


----------



## bulb

Honestly had an absolute blast tonight all things considered.
The vibe was amazing and the crowd made up for spencer by singing his parts loud!

Definitely turned what I expected to be a bit of a bummer of a night into an amazing one! Thanks Silver Spring!!


----------



## bracky

soul_lip_mike said:


> \
> No idea what you mean it was fine inside and didn't even need a coat outside.



Everyone around me was freezing their asses off. It was worth it though.


----------



## skudmunky

Sounds like you need to mosh more 

Silver Spring was amazing, Lune sing-along gets me every time  Interestingly, I've now seen both Periphery and TesseracT as an instrumental 3 piece. Crowd was able to carry the lyrics for both.


----------



## bracky

Yeah I was towards the back all evening. The friend I was with is 65 years old and not quite up to moshing. I was the freezing long haired dude in the back with a slayer hoodie on. 

I'm pretty sure my friend was the oldest person there. He was quite proud. lol


----------



## brector

bracky said:


> I'm pretty sure my friend was the oldest person there. He was quite proud. lol



This isn't too hard to accomplish. I have been the oldest guy at all of their shows that I have been to, and I am 43 lol


----------



## Vyn

brector said:


> This isn't too hard to accomplish. I have been the oldest guy at all of their shows that I have been to, and I am 43 lol



There are people over 35 that go to metal gigs other than Metallica or Slayer!?


----------



## Antiproduct

Went to a Manowar concert and was probably the youngest person there!
Take this haha


----------



## brector

Vyn said:


> There are people over 35 that go to metal gigs other than Metallica or Slayer!?


As long as they are home by 9pm


----------



## buck fever

I really want to like this, but the production just feels way too contrived and artificial. I just don’t get any feeling from them.


----------



## couverdure

buck fever said:


> I really want to like this, but the production just feels way too contrived and artificial. I just don’t get any feeling from them.


I don't consider them absolute virtuosos but they're very good at playing their own stuff. I think these videos could convince you to listen to them more.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Vyn said:


> There are people over 35 that go to metal gigs other than Metallica or Slayer!?



Ouch. I just turned 36.


----------



## Sephiroth952

couverdure said:


> I don't consider them absolute virtuosos but they're very good at playing their own stuff. I think these videos could convince you to listen to them more.



Yo Misha, it seems WMG has copyright claimed your own video. lol


----------



## bulb

Sephiroth952 said:


> Yo Misha, it seems WMG has copyright claimed your own video. lol


Haha that’s hilarious


----------



## bulb

Thanks to everyone who came out and supported, this tour was incredible on all counts!!

Now back to writing music in a bedroom!


----------



## Lianoroto

bulb said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out and supported, this tour was incredible on all counts!!
> 
> Now back to writing music in a bedroom!


Eh, you sleep in your studio now?!


----------



## Kobalt

bulb said:


> Now back to writing music in a bedroom!


Watched the Alternative Press interview with Jake and Mark, last night. They were heavily praising that process you guys now have of squatting your apartment to write music together. Hopefully this brings another great record!


----------



## austinjhnsn

With all things going on, I love this band for continuing to do what they love, even if its as a three piece every once in a while. I only hope for the best in all of this.


----------



## Jonathan20022

This is super shitty, but if things were so amicable behind closed doors and apologetic, then why did things turn out this way? I feel for Yvette, but if any of this is true and forcing him to expose himself in a djent facebook group is her idea of how to handle this then I'm not sure what she expects. Incels froth at the mouth for opportunities to bash women, throwing an affair out in the wind like that trying to reduce the flame is going to accomplish the opposite. Hope they can both move on from this at some point and learn how to handle themselves as "public figures".


----------



## Adieu

Jonathan20022 said:


> View attachment 77657



Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!!!


----------



## Veldar

Jonathan20022 said:


> This is super shitty, but if things were so amicable behind closed doors and apologetic, then why did things turn out this way? I feel for Yvette, but if any of this is true and forcing him to expose himself in a djent facebook group is her idea of how to handle this then I'm not sure what she expects. Incels froth at the mouth for opportunities to bash women, throwing an affair out in the wind like that trying to reduce the flame is going to accomplish the opposite. Hope they can both move on from this at some point and learn how to handle themselves as "public figures".
> 
> View attachment 77657



That is the most two faced "apology" I've read.


----------



## blacai

I don't get why people should care about this mark-yvette-wife-band thing.
Mark is not the first person in the wold who cheated on his wife/husband and/or lied to his bandmates. It is something they need to talk and fix in private and out of the public internet scene.
They are a "niche band"(sorry but yes, they are...) and yvette is even more unknown in the actual scene, so making all this public looks to me like a childish movement. 
Someone lied to you, cheated or whatever. Get over it and continue your life. I dated a girl borderline disorder I can tell you this history is not that big unless they want to magnify it in public.


----------



## narad

Thank you, I was worried there for a sec that we were gonna talk about periphery in the periphery thread.


----------



## SamSam

This is non-news.

I still don't get the whole Incel-insult thing, is it just me or does the entire twitter generation seem to have an unusual obsession with sex and sexuality? 

Anyway. Back on topic, It's Only Smiles must be a banger live right?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Ah shit, here we go again..


----------



## c7spheres

Veldar said:


> That is the most two faced "apology" I've read.



- I can see why it comes off as two-faced, but I see it as Mark putting his side of the story out there, letting everyone know what's going on with him, what happened, and what the situation is. It's his side of what it is and he is letting everyone know he's ready to move on and what he's doing to make that happen. He's got his statement out there about the situation that he didn't want out there in the first place and he's moving on. This is good, imo, because he has let it go and can continue life and get it off his chest. I see it as a healthy move forward. At this point it's up to Yvette to stop whatever she's doing (if she's doing it) and if she doesn't then that's on her and will show her immaturity.
- This stuff happens all the time and affects everyone differently. Yvette is going through her coping process and so is Mark. To some this is laughable and to others it's a seriously debilitating matter. If we can all just let them be then it will be better for everyone. 
- I wish the best for everyone involved and though it sounds cheesy, love is the best medicine. Once they all come to an understanding that sometimes in life desire and lust can get the best of people leading them to bad decisions, that once it's realized and corrected then healing and rebuilding of trust can begin, if allowed. Putting myself in each of their shoes I can see how each person involved can act irrationally being in a state of discombobulation. None of us is infallible, so please let's let them be.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

^this. Let's just move on and don't fuck around about this because I'm pretty sure that if something similar happened to anyone in this thread, you'd like to keep it to yourself. Shit happens, everyone got their opinions on things like this but I think it's time to move on.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

SamSam said:


> Anyway. Back on topic, It's Only Smiles must be a banger live right?



I wish I knew since they didn't play it in Maryland Saturday . I guess I get it since that is Spencer's song for his sister perhaps. The funny thing is that song is the most melodic and would've had the most audience singing engagement I'd bet.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

I love mark and yvette and the music they make and of course I think about what happened. But seriously, do we need to discuss this? Not a single person is helped if some random strangers dicuss their problems on the internet, even if they themself made it public.

Now back to topic. How is Spencer doing? Really love his vocals and oc don't want him to be hurt or in pain or something, but I honestly wouldn't mind to see one instrumental show by you guys. Periphery instrumental is not better or worse, it's just different and also awesome. Always love to have both versions of every song. But again, pls don't get me wrong, I frickin' love spencers singing.

Can't wait for any music related news from you guys!


----------



## ChugThisBoy

I, too, hope that Sponce is alright by now. He's getting sick pretty often while touring and I'm probably not the only one that noticed this but I wish him all the best, as always. Their instrumental set is sick, they played one a while ago.


----------



## Albake21

The only thing I'm confused about is the rehab part. Rehab for what?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Uhm, it can be anything. Another thing that should be taken seriously by the community and just left alone with respect. Period


----------



## Albake21

ChugThisBoy said:


> Uhm, it can be anything. Another thing that should be taken seriously by the community and just left alone with respect. Period


Fair enough, I don't want to cause gossip, more so just want to make sure both parties are alright. I respect both of them as musicians and wouldn't want anything to cause issues with their work.


----------



## aesthyrian

lmao Mark is really digging himself a hole to China with that statement. It's only going to add more fuel to the drama, which has pretty much completely subsided until Mark made this statement, digging it all back up again. And is he really trying to make it seem like he is a victim of Yvette?


----------



## bulb

Krazy Kalle said:


> Now back to topic. How is Spencer doing? Really love his vocals and oc don't want him to be hurt or in pain or something, but I honestly wouldn't mind to see one instrumental show by you guys. Periphery instrumental is not better or worse, it's just different and also awesome. Always love to have both versions of every song. But again, pls don't get me wrong, I frickin' love spencers singing.
> 
> Can't wait for any music related news from you guys!



He’s probably just recovering now, honestly what people don’t realize is half the tour package was pretty damn sick, but with the other two bands being instrumental it didn’t affect them the same way.


----------



## Kobalt

Can't blame the guy for being sick often, some people have such inadequate hygiene they could contaminate a crowd with their own stupidity...


----------



## Frostbite

aesthyrian said:


> lmao Mark is really digging himself a hole to China with that statement. It's only going to add more fuel to the drama, which has pretty much completely subsided until Mark made this statement, digging it all back up again. And is he really trying to make it seem like he is a victim of Yvette?


TBF, Yvette made a post on her personal facebook about it first. He didn't just randomly decide to post that


----------



## Selkoid

You guys killed it in FLL last week! Glad I got to experience It's Only Smiles, it's been my favorite song off of P4 since release and it was absolutely great live, Spencer absolutely kills it. The bands Lune performance might be my favorite encore song I've ever seen as well, what a fun one with a bunch of other people that know the songs.

Now that all that is out of the way... Misha solo album when?


----------



## aesthyrian

Frostbite said:


> TBF, Yvette made a post on her personal facebook about it first. He didn't just randomly decide to post that



Ah. Yeah, gotta be honest I haven't been following it much so I'm sure there are details I'm not aware of. I honestly thought the drama was done with until now and like with most things, people got upset and then forgot/stopped caring/realized it doesn't affect them and moved on to the next juicy gossip. I still think not giving this anymore attention would be a good route for Mark to consider. Let people forget and move on.


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> He’s probably just recovering now, honestly what people don’t realize is half the tour package was pretty damn sick, but with the other two bands being instrumental it didn’t affect them the same way.


Man I tell you I don't think there has been one tour that I haven't met Spencer afterward and him not be sick as a dog. Dude needs to take more vitamins or something.


----------



## bulb

Sephiroth952 said:


> Man I tell you I don't think there has been one tour that I haven't met Spencer afterward and him not be sick as a dog. Dude needs to take more vitamins or something.



He actually focuses quite a bit of his day around taking care of his voice and it really hasn't been an issue lately, but singing and screaming does open you up to more issues. But for what it's worth, I can't think of a single tour I have been on where something hasn't been going around, all it takes is one person and it spreads, just sometimes doesn't get the singers, or doesn't get them bad enough to where they can't sing.


----------



## Adieu

Albake21 said:


> The only thing I'm confused about is the rehab part. Rehab for what?



It's the modern American catch-all approach to "faking responsibility"

Apparently it's just barely awkward enough to keep people from asking too many questions too often, while simultaneously seeming like penance, deflecting blame ("I'm not a douche it's a condition"), and guilting anyone who tries to further pry or question the validity of the exercise ("I'm getting treatment")


----------



## Sephiroth952

bulb said:


> He actually focuses quite a bit of his day around taking care of his voice and it really hasn't been an issue lately, but singing and screaming does open you up to more issues. But for what it's worth, I can't think of a single tour I have been on where something hasn't been going around, all it takes is one person and it spreads, just sometimes doesn't get the singers, or doesn't get them bad enough to where they can't sing.


Tbf though, every time he said he was sick i was always surprised, since he usually kills it regardless.


----------



## bulb

Sephiroth952 said:


> Tbf though, every time he said he was sick i was always surprised, since he usually kills it regardless.


Yeah this is the first time in a couple years where he told us it actually hurt to sing, and its just not worth risking his voice over a show.


----------



## duffbeer33

Maybe you guys should just start taking some huge boxes of vitamin c or elderberry on tour. Seems to keep me healthy in the winter. Then again, I guess I have the luxury of not being crammed into a bus and getting only a few hours of sleep every night for months at a time...


----------



## bulb

duffbeer33 said:


> Maybe you guys should just start taking some huge boxes of vitamin c or elderberry on tour. Seems to keep me healthy in the winter. Then again, I guess I have the luxury of not being crammed into a bus and getting only a few hours of sleep every night for months at a time...


Haha I don't know if you are seriously suggesting that we aren't taking vitamins on the road or trying to be healthy. But pretty much anyone who tours professionally makes staying healthy a priority, because singer or not, being sick on the road is the absolute fucking worst.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Vyn said:


> There are people over 35 that go to metal gigs other than Metallica or Slayer!?



I've brought my dad to a ton of metal shows. He actually really likes watching certain bands even though he's not very into metal in general. August Burns Red, Periphery, Fit For A King, Parkway Drive, Erra, etc. Anyone who puts on an entertaining show and is clearly passionate about the music they're making. I brought him to see Periphery in Austin on this last tour and he really liked Plini and Arch Echo too


----------



## prlgmnr

Looking forward to Periphery: V glasses of water a day and maybe pop a multivitamin or two.


----------



## Al Mu'min

PV: Keep The Faith


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The majority of vitamin C supplements are in a form that we can’t even absorb. The better one is Zinc for fighting off infections. Just have to time it right if you are supplementing and make sure you don't have calcium 2-3 hours before and after cause it shares to the same absorption channels. 

That said when you are on the road surrounded by new people everyday your body is put under a lot of stress.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

This thread is changing subjects faster than the pewdiepie subreddit haha.

Just read some stuff about the last shows on reddit and I think what makes a periphery always special, even if half the band is missing,
is that these aren't classic concerts. It feels like you go to a party with periphery, only that periphery and friends is on stage and you watch them.
Is that an understandable thing? I just feel like Periphery is just something different and that's what I love them for.

EDIT: One of those things for example was that I saw a picture from the back and you don't see a single person holding up a smartphone. They all just have fun and enjoy the show


----------



## Veldar

Krazy Kalle said:


> It feels like you go to a party with periphery, only that periphery and friends is on stage and you watch them.
> Is that an understandable thing? I just feel like Periphery is just something different and that's what I love them for.



It's not just Periphery, media consumption has just moved to be more 24/7 personality based system. On a bigger scale someone like Jeffery Star always has social media posts/stories to make you feel like you're their friend and a part of the journey.

Periphery are doing the same thing, but instead of make up it's sample packs, guitar gear and music.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Veldar said:


> It's not just Periphery, media consumption has just moved to be more 24/7 personality based system. On a bigger scale someone like Jeffery Star always has social media posts/stories to make you feel like you're their friend and a part of the journey.
> 
> Periphery are doing the same thing, but instead of make up it's sample packs, guitar gear and music.



Yeah I understand that, that's actually how many (including myself) people feel about youtubers who for example upload daily and stuff.
I mean I'm a huge fanboy of their music and products, but I'm not stalking them 24/7.
I wouldn't see any of the periphery guys as my friends in any way, I just feel that they are... more chill? I think that comes probably more from the fact, that (as I think Misha mentioned in some video) the Band is more of a passion project with friends and not an actual job, as they make money with other things, or at least some of them. I mean sure they're also hopefully make some money with the band. At least that's what I feel about them, of course I could be completely wrong. They just seem like they have more fun on stage than actually doing a "show".


----------



## bulb

Lorcan Ward said:


> The majority of vitamin C supplements are in a form that we can’t even absorb. The better one is Zinc for fighting off infections. Just have to time it right if you are supplementing and make sure you don't have calcium 2-3 hours before and after cause it shares to the same absorption channels.
> 
> That said when you are on the road surrounded by new people everyday your body is put under a lot of stress.


I swear by zinc, have done for years now, I take it before bed every night and haven't gotten sick in a long time, might be a placebo effect, but if it works it works!
I find if you take it, and lay down, it completely negates any of the nausea effects, so right before bed works like a charm!


----------



## bulb

Krazy Kalle said:


> Yeah I understand that, that's actually how many (including myself) people feel about youtubers who for example upload daily and stuff.
> I mean I'm a huge fanboy of their music and products, but I'm not stalking them 24/7.
> I wouldn't see any of the periphery guys as my friends in any way, I just feel that they are... more chill? I think that comes probably more from the fact, that (as I think Misha mentioned in some video) the Band is more of a passion project with friends and not an actual job, as they make money with other things, or at least some of them. I mean sure they're also hopefully make some money with the band. At least that's what I feel about them, of course I could be completely wrong. They just seem like they have more fun on stage than actually doing a "show".



To be fair, I don't really know what it's like for other bands, but our shows, especially lately, have started to feel really special to me. We hit some markets that we are just weak in, like Alberquerque and Vegas, on this last run, and the attendance was the lowest of any of the shows on the run. But the vibe at those shows was incredible, it didn't feel like it was a weak market or an ambivalent crowd at all. Those shows felt very special, like we were genuinely connecting as a band and crowd, like it was our moment, and I had such a good time. The bigger shows were like that too obviously, and the energy I felt from those shows is truly hard to put into words. But it's amazing to see the smaller crowds have a similar vibe. Really grateful for that.

I think being fortunate enough to treat the band as the passion project I always wanted it to be goes a long way, but we are honestly just lucky to have our fans who support us the way they do. We don't make a ton of money from the band, but we actually make something now which is kind of a treat because for the longest time that just wasn't the case! Probably won't last long, so I'll enjoy it while it does haha!


----------



## bulb

Al Mu'min said:


> PV: Keep The Faith


Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Aumann

bulb said:


> Yeah this is the first time in a couple years where he told us it actually hurt to sing, and its just not worth risking his voice over a show.



I swear. My bandmates always laugh at me cause they find me overly careful with my voice, it's a bit of a meme.
But just the prospect of damaging my voice or needing my vocal chords to be operated on and never be the same again scares me to death.

Spencer especially really pushes his voice to the limits. I wouldn't take any risks in his shoes.


----------



## Al Mu'min

bulb said:


> Thanks for the well wishes!


hang in there bruv - robot wives are almost a thing!


----------



## bulb

Al Mu'min said:


> hang in there bruv - robot wives are almost a thing!


Ew, you really should stay off of MGTOW


----------



## c7spheres

bulb said:


> Ew, you really should stay off of MGTOW


- Never heard of this until you mentioned it. I wonder how far I have to read into it on their website before it gets weird or stupid. Anything that stands out off the top of your head about it/them?
- Robot's are the future!


----------



## Lianoroto

c7spheres said:


> - Never heard of this until you mentioned it. I wonder how far I have to read into it on their website before it gets weird or stupid. Anything that stands out off the top of your head about it/them?
> - Robot's are the future!


Its mostly the kind of people ideas/communities like that attract. That is where you'll find weird/stupid.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

bulb said:


> Ew, you really should stay off of MGTOW



Never heard of that abbreviation, there is a thing for everything I guess. Reddit oc has loads of content to this. Is this a real thing?


----------



## Aumann

Krazy Kalle said:


> Never heard of that abbreviation, there is a thing for everything I guess. Reddit oc has loads of content to this. Is this a real thing?


It's very real, they even do demonstrations much like the Westboro baptist church and such. It's crazy


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Aumann said:


> It's very real, they even do demonstrations much like the Westboro baptist church and such. It's crazy



When you start to tolerate something really weird or strange in this world, there's always something different right next in line waiting to re-activate your disbelief in humanity. Or at least there's always a group of people who have the urge to put their opinion into another ones butt.


----------



## Kaura

Periphery V: This Time We Go Our Own Ways


----------



## Frostbite

Well damn lmao


----------



## Al Mu'min

bulb said:


> Ew, you really should stay off of MGTOW



is that your new signature model? 

shit... soon we'll all be able to rock misha's wife!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

uhhhhhhhh


----------



## akinari

Al Mu'min said:


> is that your new signature model?
> 
> shit... soon we'll all be able to rock misha's wife!



Geez dude, I hope you're okay. Maybe you should take a break from these forums and talk to someone.


----------



## GunpointMetal

akinari said:


> Geez dude, I hope you're okay. Maybe you should take a break from these forums and talk to someone.


Just salty the thread all about him got locked, so trying to lock down anything else where nobody is talking about him.


----------



## akinari

GunpointMetal said:


> Just salty the thread all about him got locked, so trying to lock down anything else where nobody is talking about him.



He was making weird comments about Misha's lady friend way before that... it's creepy.


----------



## Mboogie7

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Jonathan20022

Al Mu'min said:


> is that your new signature model?
> 
> shit... soon we'll all be able to rock misha's wife!


----------



## bulb

GunpointMetal said:


> Just salty the thread all about him got locked, so trying to lock down anything else where nobody is talking about him.


Hahahah


----------



## bulb

akinari said:


> He was making weird comments about Misha's lady friend way before that... it's creepy.


Definitely creeper level comment, par for the course on his end I suppose, though kind of a weird dig cuz I don't think he realizes Faith and I are still really good friends haha.


----------



## akinari

bulb said:


> Definitely creeper level comment, par for the course on his end I suppose, though kind of a weird dig cuz I don't think he realizes Faith and I are still really good friends haha.



Over... what? A video of you playing an out of tune guitar made like a decade ago? What profound emotional poverty some people choose to live in.


----------



## Al Mu'min

I wouldn’t get my knickers in a twist over it - it’s just bantz, 

Truth to be told I actually stopped caring about Misha a long time ago but he keeps popping up with jabs here and there so instead of being ‘above it’ all these years I’m just having fun with it now.


----------



## ArtDecade

Gotta have Faith!
Gotta have Fun with it!


----------



## chipchappy

Al Mu'min said:


> *Truth to be told I actually stopped caring about Misha* *a long time ago* .



Ah yes, clearly.



Al Mu'min said:


> but he keeps popping up with jabs here and there.



i know, in this thread of all places. So weird. He just keeps popping up. Strange.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

bulb said:


> ...Faith and I are still really good friends...



Quite a nice thing to hear about your personal life. Positive things are always welcome to be known


----------



## ramses

bulb said:


> "good friends"



;-)


----------



## bulb

ArtDecade said:


> Gotta have Faith!
> Gotta have Fun with it!



I do, and I most certainly did have fun with it haha!


----------



## philkilla

@bulb is there some behind the scenes truth to you and Jake comparing pumas mid set in atlanta? It was trying to balance my grooves and not laugh louder than the improved acoustics at the masquerade.


----------



## bulb

philkilla said:


> @bulb is there some behind the scenes truth to you and Jake comparing pumas mid set in atlanta? It was trying to balance my grooves and not laugh louder than the improved acoustics at the masquerade.


Onitsukas, we were showing off our Onitsukas


----------



## philkilla

Ohhhhhh. From the balcony they looked like Pumas haha. 

For a moment I thought you threw some russian slang at me..lol


----------



## gunch

bulb said:


> Onitsukas, we were showing off our Onitsukas



nerd


----------



## Kobalt

Out here we just call ‘em Asics


----------



## Kaura

Just listened to some old Bulb stuff. Strizzwald and Unleash the Pwnies better be on the next album or I'm done with this band, lol.


----------



## philkilla

Kaura said:


> Just listened to some old Bulb stuff. Strizzwald and Unleash the Pwnies better be on the next album or I'm done with this band, lol.



Bruh those songs don't even djent


----------



## Kaura

philkilla said:


> Bruh those songs don't even djent



If those songs don't djent then I don't know what does.


----------



## philkilla

Kaura said:


> If those songs don't djent then I don't know what does.



Lmao it's not easy to convey sarcasm with text alone.

Yes, they djent hard AF.


----------



## bulb

Kaura said:


> Just listened to some old Bulb stuff. Strizzwald and Unleash the Pwnies better be on the next album or I'm done with this band, lol.


See ya!


----------



## Lianoroto

bulb said:


> See ya!


I'll take this as solid confirmation, otherwise you wouldn't be seeing the guy again!


----------



## lava

Not sure how I missed the anniversary date, but it was on February 9th, 10 years ago that I made the first post in this thread! So proud of what it's become . Still look back on that day 10 years ago when I saw AAL and Periphery (instrumental - Spencer was sick) live in a teeny tiny bar in SF, both on tour after just barely releasing their first albums. I got to play Misha's old Blackmachine, and talked to Tosin about jazz guitar! Here's to 10 more years of both bands, congrats to Misha and Tosin.


----------



## Flemmigan

It's pretty crazy. About 10 years ago I was hungover at 12 AM, slamming a pot of coffee and studying for a calc final while having P1 on loop. No idea why that's such a distinct memory for me; maybe because I had so much caffeine that I'm pretty sure I was able to taste the music. Good times. (I also don't advise anybody to do this. And for the rare forum member who is still in school... don't day drink before a test.)
Definitely made it through that year of college listening to P1, AAL self titled, "Revitalized" by Painted in Exile, "Apparition" by The Contortionist, and The Great Misdirect on repeat. Prog metal has come a long way in 10 years, but that time will always feel pretty special to me.


----------



## Samark

Cool


----------



## Spicypickles

The blue is infinitely hotter. Throw a maple board on another blue one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

roasted maple ruins the red one. Blonde maple would have been perfection.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

1. The red guitar is also insanely hot.

2. It needs a binding, but I think everything needs a binding.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That blue one is so nice


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> roasted maple ruins the red one. Blonde maple would have been perfection.



I think the roasted would work with a darker oxblood red


----------



## Razerjack

Samark said:


> Cool


Gotta say, in the first picture the body of the guitar is literally indistinguishable to the Misha sig


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Breaking news, super strats look like super strats!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Razerjack said:


> Gotta say, in the first picture the body of the guitar is literally indistinguishable to the Misha sig



That's because Misha had Jackson build an Ibanez RGA


----------



## gunch

Razerjack said:


> Gotta say, in the first picture the body of the guitar is literally indistinguishable to the Misha sig



nah dude RGA got a thicker booty


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Would 100% buy the red one as a Premium without question. Would seriously consider it as an MIJ version. Absolutely love the red/black gold colour scheme.

Spot on, Jake. Spot on.


----------



## Mayhew

When I first saw it I thought "Oh cool, Misha got a 27 fret version just like Jake's. Oh, it is Jake's lol". 

I like his style of sleek performance and simplicity.


----------



## couverdure

I think the roasted maple looks nice, it reminds me of Scottie LePage's sig AZ. I hope the 27-fret JBMs become his next production signature models.


----------



## Albake21

Ever since someone pointed out that Misha's Pro series fretboard looks like cardboard, I've never been able to like roasted maple fretboards anymore. I literally sold my custom Kiesel months ago because I just couldn't get that thought out of my head. I'm all for roasted necks, but the fretboard makes it look super cheap. Even my Charvel DK24 bothers me a bit, but it plays so damn good that I can't get rid of it because of that.


----------



## chipchappy

Albake21 said:


> Ever since someone pointed out that Misha's Pro series fretboard looks like cardboard, I've never been able to like roasted maple fretboards anymore. I literally sold my custom Kiesel months ago because I just couldn't get that thought out of my head. I'm all for roasted necks, but the fretboard makes it look super cheap. Even my Charvel DK24 bothers me a bit, but it plays so damn good that I can't get rid of it because of that.



Really? One comment someone made changed your view of it that drastically? Sheesh


----------



## John

This never gets old:


----------



## RevDrucifer

johnucol said:


> This never gets old:




I think at any point, that dude’s FB posts are going to show up in Guitar Boomerposting.


----------



## Albake21

chipchappy said:


> Really? One comment someone made changed your view of it that drastically? Sheesh


It's just one of those times where once you see it, you can't unsee it. Turned me off from it


----------



## akinari

johnucol said:


> This never gets old:




PERIPHERYSUCKSKID gained a level!
PERIPHERYSUCKSKID learned MICGRAB


----------



## bulb

chipchappy said:


> Really? One comment someone made changed your view of it that drastically? Sheesh


hahah amen brother


----------



## bulb

akinari said:


> PERIPHERYSUCKSKID gained a level!
> PERIPHERYSUCKSKID learned MICGRAB



it's funny how it all works out!


----------



## akinari

bulb said:


> it's funny how it all works out!



Totally warmed my heart when I saw him taking a picture with Marc on Instagram not long after Eclipse came out.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## p0ke

Flemmigan said:


> It's pretty crazy. About 10 years ago I was hungover at 12 AM, slamming a pot of coffee and studying for a calc final while having P1 on loop. No idea why that's such a distinct memory for me; maybe because I had so much caffeine that I'm pretty sure I was able to taste the music. Good times. (I also don't advise anybody to do this. And for the rare forum member who is still in school... don't day drink before a test.)
> Definitely made it through that year of college listening to P1, AAL self titled, "Revitalized" by Painted in Exile, "Apparition" by The Contortionist, and The Great Misdirect on repeat. Prog metal has come a long way in 10 years, but that time will always feel pretty special to me.



Hah, been there  When I lived with my parents I would take the coffee maker to my room and drink coffee all night to be able to finish my assignments (which I always left until the last night, one time I had to read two 400 page books and analyze them  )
And I started listening to Periphery around that time, P1 was just released. I even ordered merch all the way from the US since no-one over here seemed to know about the band.
Another memory I associate with P1 is when I was in the army: during a weekend off, I drank roughly 4 liters of iced espresso and started feeling dizzy. Then I figured the way to get rid of the feeling was to drink a slab of beer. I did that, then went back to the army base. Guess if I felt good next morning at 6 am when the bell rang


----------



## soul_lip_mike

USMarine75 said:


>




So misha has Lambo money, but what about his bandmates.


----------



## USMarine75

soul_lip_mike said:


> So misha has Lambo money, but what about his bandmates.



A friend of a friend told me they’re just Real Dolls he bought while on tour in Japan.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

soul_lip_mike said:


> So misha has Lambo money, but what about his bandmates.



Misha is the nearest thing we have to an actual guitar hero from the YouTube generation, famous for actual music and not for ‘10 guitar things you didn’t know” videos. Coupled with the fact he’s leveraged his profile with some smart business moves, I’d be disappointed if he _didn’t_ have a Lamborghini!

Hopefully the other guys have invested wisely and are driving fun cars too.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Can we have some more details on Jake’s new Ibanez now please?


----------



## Forkface

Kobalt said:


> Out here we just call ‘em Asics


don't you dare.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Can we have some more details on Jake’s new Ibanez now please?



I'm sweatily waiting for that Blue one to be retail in a 7 string Japanese build. Won't hold my breath though....


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Happy 10 Years to P1 ! That album forever changed the way I view, approach, listen and write music. Very influential in the digital guitar production movement we see today. Still one of my top 10 albums, and had it not come about who knows what my taste in music would be today. 

Still vividly remember the days while I was in college and I would go through all of Misha's Bulb demos on his Sound Click page. It was cool seeing all those clips eventually make their way into Periphery songs even till today. I still have hope for "Numberwang" which was my fave clip!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Misha was live streaming re-recording Icarus last night. Too bad he was so distracted by chat. Need more recording less twitch chat @bulb !


----------



## Spicypickles

I wouldn’t say distracted so much as an escape from the recording. He clearly doesn’t like it.


----------



## Albake21

Spicypickles said:


> I wouldn’t say distracted so much as an escape from the recording. He clearly doesn’t like it.


Honestly, I can't blame him. While P1 will always live on in my heart, it's a very outdated album that did not age well. Not only that, but he said it himself, he's the type that would rather move forward and work on new things rather than going backwards. After seeing a bit of this side, I kind of don't want any remix/remaster/rerecording of P1 anymore.


----------



## Spicypickles

I agree, it’s gotta be tiring to hear the constant bleating of “P1 remaster pl0x”, along with all the other, when you just want to move forward. 

BUT, P1 is a special case where it was basically Misha’s first solo album, with added guests (not dissimilar from the first animals as leaders album) and by his own admission was mostly a learning tool into recording and mixing etc, that I’m sure he wouldn’t mind having an updated version of. It’s just putting it together, when it kinda doesn’t matter


----------



## R34CH

Skipped around the video a bit before bed last night. Misha seems like such a down to earth guy and I really appreciate that he takes the time to hangout and show the creative process. A couple of thoughts:

Started to mention this above but I like that he and Nolly have the "nothing is sacred/secret" approach to showcasing how they do things. I think he really hits home in these streams that it's more about your ear and knowing how to use your tools than "secret" production techniques that will get you "that" sound.
He made another good point about the point where you are introduced to a band will be special - especially as it related to P2. I agree completely and it holds true for me as well. My first introduction to Periphery was through Clear - specifically Pale Aura (which will forever be my favorite Periphery song). P2 was the first album that I bought and actually listened to - and kept on repeat in my car for nearly 6 months. Beyond that, I like Juggernaut as well, P3 is okay, and honestly haven't even listened to P4 except for Sentient Glow. I've also never really listened to P1 (unless snippets of Icarus counts from this video). After starting with P2, I could just never go back to P1 - it didn't grab me the same way.
That quantize macro that he uses to time correct Icarus looks awesome - want to know more about that.
The second position overdub technique seems interesting - might play with that a little bit.
Anyway, thanks @bulb keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I don't know that I agree with P1 being this outdated piece of music that's not worth returning to. I hadn't listened to it in a long time and I think late Jan/early Feb I put it back in rotation, have fantastic memories of it and some of the highlight songs. Still remember how to play half of the riffs too


----------



## _MonSTeR_

the “Snooki want smoosh smoosh” makes me feel ill every time I hear it but other than that, early Periphery stuff still blows my mind. It reminds me of PC games, forays into amp modelling and the first time I ever heard anyone do anything with a guitar that I just didn’t understand but absolutely loved.


----------



## bulb

Spicypickles said:


> I wouldn’t say distracted so much as an escape from the recording. He clearly doesn’t like it.


specifically re-recording music is one of my least favorite things, but it is nice to hear the result...usually


----------



## Spicypickles

Understandable of course. It’s like doing a book report over again. Of course it will turn out better, most likely, but it’s still gonna suck.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

bulb said:


> specifically re-recording music is one of my least favorite things, but it is nice to hear the result...usually



Please never re record it. If you were to do anything with it ever, I think i'd prefer all the original flavour, just prepared a bit nicer. 

Not worth much but my 2c.


----------



## kamello

bulb said:


> specifically re-recording music is one of my least favorite things, but it is nice to hear the result...usually



If I remember right, you re-recorded some of those songs like 3 to 5 times (between demos and different iterations of the first album) right?
hell, I had to re-record an album once and remix it three times, and I ended completely burned out, now I would prefer to drag myself through the desert rather than work on that project again


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The tone misha got in that stream was so good. Is it really just AXEFX?


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> The tone misha got in that stream was so good. Is it really just AXEFX?


It wasn't even the Axe FX, he was just using the Neural DSP Granophyre.


----------



## Frostbite

@bulb there was a version of icarus lives that got put into rock band that had the lyrics "the shadows whisper and call my name" right after the first chorus. I've literally only ever heard it there. Wtf was that version haha. Was always curiohs


----------



## Wildebeest

Frostbite said:


> @bulb there was a version of icarus lives that got put into rock band that had the lyrics "the shadows whisper and call my name" right after the first chorus. I've literally only ever heard it there. Wtf was that version haha. Was always curiohs




Weird, I've never heard this before. Good question.


----------



## Albake21

Wildebeest said:


> Weird, I've never heard this before. Good question.



Never even knew Periphery was in Rock Band. Sounds like Spencer rerecorded the whole song for this version. I'd love to know the history of this too.


----------



## Frostbite

Albake21 said:


> Never even knew Periphery was in Rock Band. Sounds like Spencer rerecorded the whole song for this version. I'd love to know the history of this too.


It wasn't an "official" release. There was a point in time towards the end of Rock Band 2 before 3 that "Rock Band Network" was a thing. Third party companies could make charts and release them. Not sure how legal it was and it didn't last long lmao. And yeah listening back after all this time, all the vocal tracks definitely sound different, not just that one line I pointed out. Now I'm more interested then before haha


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Albake21 said:


> It wasn't even the Axe FX, he was just using the Neural DSP Granophyre.


 Doyou know which preset it was?


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> Doyou know which preset it was?


No idea, probably wasn't a preset but his own. He also was using his own IRs, not the ones built in.


----------



## gunch

soul_lip_mike said:


> Misha was live streaming re-recording Icarus last night. Too bad he was so distracted by chat. Need more recording less twitch chat @bulb !




I actually learned a lot.

Also I have improved my perception of Bulb beyond just _"look at this_ _fuckin_ _guy trying to sell me shit I have had enough this dude"_ having watched like his interview with Ola and the punkrock MBA video I get some of his sincerity now behind his music and his business ventures.

Being honest here, a lot of my disdain stems from flat out jealousy because we are similar ages and yet he's built a whole empire for himself and I'm still a poor dumbfuck who can't play and that hurts to think about but he deserves to enjoy the outcomes of his hard work and enterprise. He had the discipline and initiative and courage I never had and still lack 

I remember in the late 00's decade where he like played a Schecter C1 Custom and like a Spector ARC 6 and thinking everything he did was the coolest shit. After that I kind of got mad when he had Mark join the band because I really liked Haunted Shores on it's own, got Nolly when I really liked Nolly's guitar playing on it's own and I kind of didn't like how he influenced VoM's Eclipse and I had this strawman built up in my head that he was the_ bad djent influencer guy_ to the bands that I really liked.

Add that to the formation of his extra-Periphery income streams throughout the 10's decade and my perception of him kind of mutated into something really ugly. And I think a lot of SSO had similar skepticism and disdain and I followed along with it. His rash of activity during NAMM this year was annoying to us but he was trying to have fun. He's a business guy that talks with huge loads of people per day so it is kind of weird seeing him mingle with us "peasants" but I don't think he ever thinks of this board like that. He keeps it classy and doesn't outright attack people (like a certain clown)

Anyway that's me getting this stuff off my chest because I don't want to be an anti anymore toward Periphery or Misha himself. He's a really good asset for his accrued knowledge of gear and producing and all that jazz. And the into stuff he sells I think a lot of love and that knowledge gets infused.


----------



## ScottThunes1960

So...You learned to hate the game; and not the player with the punchable face?


----------



## Vletrmx

gunch said:


> Anyway that's me getting this stuff off my chest because I don't want to be an anti anymore toward Periphery or Misha himself. He's a really good asset for his accrued knowledge of gear and producing and all that jazz. And the into stuff he sells I think a lot of love and that knowledge gets infused.



Misha is a genuinely nice guy. People who have interacted with him during the old forum days would probably agree since he's always been helpful and transparent. Then you have guys like the one under your post...


----------



## Jonathan20022

"I love music and the people who produce music I enjoy! But they also can't be too successful or I will suddenly start to slowly respect them less and eventually hate them if they do!"

This is what I like to call, a double onion.

In case it needs to be said, in no way directed at gunch.


----------



## gunch

Also props to him being a car/spirited driving enthusiast guy but being safe and smart about it


----------



## Sebski

Imagine if Misha or Nolly could get a hold of the Corelia stems to master the album. What a treat to the world that would be.


----------



## Dayviewer

Sebski said:


> Imagine if Misha or Nolly could get a hold of the Corelia stems to master the album. What a treat to the world that would be.


If the band is as fractured as they say they might not even be able to get hold of all the necessary material themselves.
I agree though it'd be amazing, the material is great.


----------



## CTID

since spencer was apparently in Corelia ages ago i wonder if one of the reasons he left for periphery back in the day was because of their guitarist being mentally unstable. obviously something he'll (understandably) never come forward about but in light of everything coming out from that situation it's definitely interesting


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.sheethappenspublishing....ry-iv-hail-stan-complete-guitar-transcription

Not a damn day too soon, finally we'll have official tabs for Sentient Glow


----------



## Albake21

Zalbu said:


> https://www.sheethappenspublishing....ry-iv-hail-stan-complete-guitar-transcription
> 
> Not a damn day too soon, finally we'll have official tabs for Sentient Glow


I'm debating on buying it for that song alone!


----------



## Frostbite

Zalbu said:


> https://www.sheethappenspublishing....ry-iv-hail-stan-complete-guitar-transcription
> 
> Not a damn day too soon, finally we'll have official tabs for Sentient Glow


Bought that shit instantly


----------



## Spicypickles

Anyone catch the Jackson IG takeover with Misha? 

so many butt hurt fellers on there, didn’t realize the good time.


----------



## lewis

Spicypickles said:


> Anyone catch the Jackson IG takeover with Misha?
> 
> so many *butt hurt fellers on there*, didn’t realize the good time.



lol why?


----------



## Spicypickles

Old school metal guys bitching about the “prog bullshit” or not getting the obvious silliness that was going on. 

One guy suggested getting on a real guitar player like jimmy page, which is hilarious because it’s the Jackson takeover. Also, jimmy page was a great songwriter, but a SHIT guitar player. Fight me.


----------



## chipchappy

Spicypickles said:


> Also, jimmy page was a great songwriter, but a SHIT guitar player. Fight me.



I do agree that the distinction between songwriter and being an actual player are important. No doubt.

But no, I entirely disagree. For where music/guitar playing was at the time and the work it took to even be a proficient session player, he was a phenomenal player.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The Misha takeover was hilarious. He was straight up trolling people. "I call this one “El Ocho” which is French for “8 Stringed Electric Guitar”. Are any of you good enough to play 8 string yet? #tone #hotlicks #toohottohandle"

https://www.instagram.com/p/CAi6TXdBATc/


----------



## philkilla

soul_lip_mike said:


> The Misha takeover was hilarious. He was straight up trolling people. "I call this one “El Ocho” which is French for “8 Stringed Electric Guitar”. Are any of you good enough to play 8 string yet? #tone #hotlicks #toohottohandle"
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CAi6TXdBATc/



Lmao there is some top level trolling in there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> The Misha takeover was hilarious. He was straight up trolling people. "I call this one “El Ocho” which is French for “8 Stringed Electric Guitar”. Are any of you good enough to play 8 string yet? #tone #hotlicks #toohottohandle"
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CAi6TXdBATc/


lmao, basically every post he made was a shitpost.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Spicypickles said:


> Old school metal guys bitching about the “prog bullshit” or not getting the obvious silliness that was going on.
> 
> One guy suggested getting on a real guitar player like jimmy page, which is hilarious because it’s the Jackson takeover. Also, jimmy page was a great songwriter, but a SHIT guitar player. Fight me.



Le abrasive old man music opinions 

So brave!


----------



## isispelican

He finally did it - insane!


----------



## USMarine75

#8


----------



## Spicypickles

Jonathan20022 said:


> Le abrasive old man music opinions
> 
> So brave!



meh not trying to be brave. I love zeppelin (have tattoos etc) but homeboy was sloppy. It was mainly 80’s hair metal guys talking mess, not getting the jokes and/or ‘not having fun with it’.


----------



## USMarine75

Spicypickles said:


> Old school metal guys bitching about the “prog bullshit” or not getting the obvious silliness that was going on.
> 
> One guy suggested getting on a real guitar player like jimmy page, which is hilarious because it’s the Jackson takeover. Also, jimmy page was a great songwriter, but a SHIT guitar player. Fight me.



He was a historically great guitarist and writer who was a cocaine and alcohol addict.


----------



## Spicypickles

Aren’t we all?

Anyways, enough of that stuff, if anyone cares enough to argue that JP point go ahead and pm me, I’ll ignore them. 

Back on topic - I wonder if that Juggernaut 8 will ever make another apppearance. None of the dudes in periph seem that interested at all in them.


----------



## akinari

You guys think Jimmy Page will ever play an 8 string?


----------



## chipchappy

Spicypickles said:


> Fight me.





Spicypickles said:


> I'll ignore them .





Anyhow yeah it was fun watching people get all pissed off w/ Mishas humor. The twitch hangs have been interesting to watch too. I really hope they do take another crack at P1. I loved the original but figure if I dont like it then i always have the option to go back to the old one.


----------



## USMarine75

Spicypickles said:


> Aren’t we all?
> 
> Anyways, enough of that stuff, if anyone cares enough to argue that JP point go ahead and pm me, I’ll ignore them.
> 
> Back on topic - I wonder if that Juggernaut 8 will ever make another apppearance. None of the dudes in periph seem that interested at all in them.



Speaking of shitposting....


----------



## SDMFVan

Spicypickles said:


> Old school metal guys bitching about the “prog bullshit” or not getting the obvious silliness that was going on.
> 
> One guy suggested getting on a real guitar player like jimmy page, which is hilarious because it’s the Jackson takeover. Also, jimmy page was a great songwriter, but a SHIT guitar player. Fight me.



The dumbest take in the history of SSO AND it's in the Periphery thread. Perfection *chef's kiss*


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Misha either trolling or hinting at a @bulb solo album on IG? https://www.instagram.com/p/CAsvP6vF1xX/


----------



## StevenC

akinari said:


> You guys think Jimmy Page will ever play an 8 string?


Pretty sure there's one on Battle of Evermore


----------



## duffbeer33

Well, my life just got better with that announcement of 10 albums of BULB material. Such an awesome idea. Now I don't have to go fishing on youtube and soundclick for those tracks anymore. Was there any mastering or additional processing, or all in their original form?


----------



## Kaura

duffbeer33 said:


> Well, my life just got better with that announcement of 10 albums of BULB material. Such an awesome idea. Now I don't have to go fishing on youtube and soundclick for those tracks anymore. Was there any mastering or additional processing, or all in their original form?



Wait, wat? Source?


----------



## Spicypickles

Th


Kaura said:


> Wait, wat? Source?


He announced it on Instagram, across his page, the periphery page, etc.


----------



## bulb

duffbeer33 said:


> Well, my life just got better with that announcement of 10 albums of BULB material. Such an awesome idea. Now I don't have to go fishing on youtube and soundclick for those tracks anymore. Was there any mastering or additional processing, or all in their original form?



Ermin did a quick once over master to double check stuff and normalize, but it’s the original form. Don’t know if I could even find or open most of those projects anymore, just wanted to make it easy to check out that actual songs if that’s your think as most people don’t know about or use soundclick.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Ermin did a quick once over master to double check stuff and normalize, but it’s the original form. Don’t know if I could even find or open most of those projects anymore, just wanted to make it easy to check out that actual songs if that’s your think as most people don’t know about or use soundclick.


Super excited to have it all together! This is a really good middle ground for those that have been asking for a Bulb solo album for so long and I know you've said you don't like working on old material (totally understand that).


----------



## brector

Official announcement
https://www.3dotrecordings.com/news/2020/6/3/bulb-the-archives-coming-soon


----------



## Kaura

Spicypickles said:


> Th
> 
> He announced it on Instagram, across his page, the periphery page, etc.



Holy shit, I thought the guy was just trolling and referring to the vague IG teaser but apparently it's a real deal. I only have 72 Bulb songs on my Spotify so excited to hear the rest of the stuff and also the stuff that I already have even if it's just remasters.


----------



## Jonathan20022

My Bulb Demo collection thing on my MusicBee library has 114 songs, 3 of them are v2 versions. 5 of them are instrumental versions of P1 songs.

From the wording it sounds like he's debuting a solo record when this is over at some point, I doubt he'd use any original material in an "Archives" project unless it's demos we've never heard.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

It's taken me 10 years to appreciate Periphery for what it is. If something slaps, then it slaps, folks. Don't pretend you're too cool for it!


----------



## bulb

Albake21 said:


> Super excited to have it all together! This is a really good middle ground for those that have been asking for a Bulb solo album for so long and I know you've said you don't like working on old material (totally understand that).


solo album comes after


----------



## Mattykoda

Oh man hopefully heliovoice will be on one of the volumes. I’ve always loved that song.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Any more news on Jake’s new red JBM...? asking for a friend


----------



## bulb

Mattykoda said:


> Oh man hopefully heliovoice will be on one of the volumes. I’ve always loved that song.



yup


----------



## Selkoid

Hopefully one of the volumes is just Breeze ten times in a row


----------



## Masoo2

Selkoid said:


> Hopefully one of the volumes is just Breeze ten times in a row


Breeze is one track I 100% expect to be on the solo album rather than in one of these volumes, he's teased retracked versions so many times


----------



## Frostbite

Masoo2 said:


> Breeze is one track I 100% expect to be on the solo album rather than in one of these volumes, he's teased retracked versions so many times


Pretty sure it'll be both


----------



## Spetafrents

Hope the Toneforge demo will be on one of the albums.
And with the leads not "buried" hehehe


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MIsha must be having trouble with those lambo payments if he is taking twitch donations and now putting up old demos for streaming dollars?


----------



## Sdrizis89

soul_lip_mike said:


> MIsha must be having trouble with those lambo payments if he is taking twitch donations and now putting up old demos for streaming dollars?



Worked hard, perfected his craft, built his brand, branched out and found ways to make supplemental income from music, buys nice things. To me it's inspiring. It should be inspiring, not something to be put down for (I'm sure the original comment was mostly in a joking fashion though, hopefully). Soundcloud is annoying to me so it's great to see these demos get a proper release for old school and new fans alike to enjoy for what they are. Cant wait to check it out and get a solo album in the future.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Sdrizis89 said:


> Worked hard, perfected his craft, built his brand, branched out and found ways to make supplemental income from music, buys nice things. To me it's inspiring. It should be inspiring, not something to be put down for (I'm sure the original comment was mostly in a joking fashion though, hopefully). Soundcloud is annoying to me so it's great to see these demos get a proper release for old school and new fans alike to enjoy for what they are. Cant wait to check it out and get a solo album in the future.



Was an obvious troll as I'm a misha fanboy (https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/jackson-7s-appreciation-thread.272174/page-12#post-5144545).


----------



## Sdrizis89

That's what I figured, as I mentioned it was probably just a joke. Great choice of finishes on the jacksons. Love the quilt and flame tops on the ones you posted in the jackson 7 thread.


----------



## bulb

soul_lip_mike said:


> MIsha must be having trouble with those lambo payments if he is taking twitch donations and now putting up old demos for streaming dollars?


More like saving up for a Guntherwerks heheh


----------



## BigViolin

bulb said:


> More like saving up for a Guntherwerks heheh



I should not have went to that site.


----------



## JoeyBTL

bulb said:


> More like saving up for a Guntherwerks heheh



Guntherwerks > Singer?


----------



## bulb

JoeyBTL said:


> Guntherwerks > Singer?



from what I have gathered, it seems so. Singers are apparently these beautiful works of art, but so careful with press, apparently they have to approve any articles or videos done on them, so as to avoid negative press. From what I have heard they are great, but not necessarily as great as they should be for the money. Apparently the Guntherwerks is less about absolute fit and finish and more about the driving experience being as awesome as possible. A veritable 993 racecar for the road.

All hearsay of course, I haven’t driven either and likely wouldn’t unless I went and ordered one or had a super awesome rich friend who would let me drive theirs. (Hint hint nudge nudge)


----------



## Dayviewer

Didn’t know about Guntherwerks yet, amazing stuff. Though the only Porsches I’m looking into buying right now are 1:12 scale models of the 934 and 917, can’t afford much more 

2 days before the first of the Bulb Archives hit, looking forward to it!
I wonder if this also means an end to reworking Bulb material for Periphery, we’ll see!


----------



## JoeyBTL

bulb said:


> All hearsay of course, I haven’t driven either and likely wouldn’t unless I went and ordered one or had a super awesome rich friend who would let me drive theirs. (Hint hint nudge nudge)



That would be disappointing because from all appearances, Singers are immaculate. But if they don't let anyone say anything negative about them, then it will always appear that way. I have a hard time believing they aren't amazing regardless, but for the money people have the right to be extremely picky. Seems like you see the Guntherwerks as the workhorse of the two, which is great if you intend to drive it a lot. I know I would!


----------



## bulb

JoeyBTL said:


> That would be disappointing because from all appearances, Singers are immaculate. But if they don't let anyone say anything negative about them, then it will always appear that way. I have a hard time believing they aren't amazing regardless, but for the money people have the right to be extremely picky. Seems like you see the Guntherwerks as the workhorse of the two, which is great if you intend to drive it a lot. I know I would!



Honestly I think it's less an issue of if Singer's are great and more about if they are worth the money now that they are really hitting that 1mil+ range. The way I see it, you are in crazy hypercar territory, and you are buying a restomod old porsche. in the 300-500k range that makes a lot more sense, and given that Guntherwerks is in that 500k range (to start haha) but that they are effectively racecars, and have insane performance, it becomes maybe a bit easier to justify? Still neither one of these should be your 2nd or even 3rd car, because they are pieces of art. And I can't afford either, but I like to dream. So yeah stream them bulb albums, and help me out with my Guntherwerks fund.


----------



## bulb

my computer and i made some chill music for you to relax to


----------



## thomas.reuter

The first album of the Bulb Archives just dropped, I'd highly recommend. Brought back some nostalgia for me.
I hadn't heard HH2 before, and I thought it was super cool so I did a cover of it if anyone wants to check that out/give some critiques since I'm trying to get better at tone crafting.
https://youtu.be/vD1PJlJ3N-Y


----------



## Dayviewer

Digging the rerecorded versions of Fuf and Not Enough Mana!

Also Misha, on Spotify it's listed to be part of another artist with the same name, might wanna check that.


----------



## Kaura

Damn, never realised how sick track Füf is. I always skipped to the next track when I heard those intro chords.


----------



## duffbeer33

I'll echo what @Dayviewer said, took me a minute to find these on Spotify because the Bulb name was already taken by some Norwegian melodic electronica band. But regardless, I'm really glad they showed up there!


----------



## Albake21

Nice to see Not Enough Mana on there, one of my favorites! Crazy to see these songs/ideas on a proper platform like Spotify.


----------



## brector

Looks like they aren't available for purchase yet. At least on 3dot's site


----------



## bulb

they are up for purchase on iTunes!
http://smarturl.it/bulb8_it


----------



## ramses

Borthelcash in its full glory!!!




:-D


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Borthelcash has to be a troll with all that repetitive christmas carol ending going on forever. I was listening to it in my car and had to turn it off around minute 7.


----------



## Kaura

soul_lip_mike said:


> Borthelcash has to be a troll with all that repetitive christmas carol ending going on forever. I was listening to it in my car and had to turn it off around minute 7.



Ehh... It was an April fools song back in 2014. Even Spotify lists it as "Borthelcash (April Fools)" along with Beta. I still remember listening to it in a tent in the middle of an army exercise and I was so disappointed when I realised it wasn't a legit new song.


----------



## Flemmigan

I highly do not recommend listening to Beta while lifting weights if you don't want to injure yourself.  it's such a perfect troll song. The Great Value Howard Jones vocals kill me every time.
I'm really enjoying the first (8th) volume of the archives. Never heard Fuf or a full version of Mana before, awesome songs!


----------



## Frostbite

I'm just really happy Fucking Fuck is on spotify now


----------



## Spicypickles

soul_lip_mike said:


> Borthelcash has to be a troll with all that repetitive christmas carol ending going on forever. I was listening to it in my car and had to turn it off around minute 7.


I’ll say this about borthelcrash - it for sure has the descending Christmas thing stuck in my head, but especially with his reverb soaked melody thing over the top. It’s not bad and it’s close to what I would have put over the top so it’s got me into it.


----------



## bulb

it amazes me that anyone has listened to borthelcash in its entirety, i haven't even done that, and I have no plans to do so either


----------



## Zalbu

The next Bulb archive is out here in Europeland, finally we have Breeze on streaming services,

I had completely forgotten about the Final Fantasy 7 covers as well, I listened to them all the time back in the day. The reverb drenched tone in the intro to the medley sounds so good


----------



## bulb

yay 7 for 7


----------



## Vyn

Totally forgot Nyan Bulb existed, made me piss myself laughing all over again  Well done @bulb


----------



## MrJoncas

Hey Misha, will the song you did for Deus Ex be present in one of the volume ? Thanks


----------



## Spicypickles

I never played FF7, but if any fellow nerds played Super Mario RPG, if you collect the crystal and get into the locked door in Monstro Town you can battle a dude from FF7. I recognize that badass arpeggio from there. 

also, I like the cheeky haphazard ends to some of the tracks. Fuck it, we’re stopping here.


----------



## Kaura

Spicypickles said:


> I never played FF7, but if any fellow nerds played Super Mario RPG, if you collect the crystal and get into the locked door in Monstro Town you can battle a dude from FF7. I recognize that badass arpeggio from there.
> 
> also, I like the cheeky haphazard ends to some of the tracks. Fuck it, we’re stopping here.



Never been huge a huge RPG fan, in fact when I was a kid I always wondered who would want to play that crap but then I saw my cousin play Super Mario RPG and I was like, wow this is actually pretty cool. 

I don't think I ever played SMRPG myself but I really liked the Mario & Luigi RPGs on Gameboy.


----------



## coreysMonster

Super Mario RPG was my JAM as a kid. Still is.



So is this song. I have yet to see anybody try and cover the rap part of this song.


----------



## Kwert

Spicypickles said:


> I never played FF7, but if any fellow nerds played Super Mario RPG, if you collect the crystal and get into the locked door in Monstro Town you can battle a dude from FF7. I recognize that badass arpeggio from there.
> 
> also, I like the cheeky haphazard ends to some of the tracks. Fuck it, we’re stopping here.



At the risk of being a pedantic fuck, Culex isn't really from any FF game, he's more an homage to the series of Final Fantasy. The battle music that plays when you fight him is from Final Fantasy 4. *pushes up glasses*

Anyway, it's such a killer game


----------



## Spicypickles

Lol that’s fine, I just recognized a gnarly arpeggio, and yes killer game. Underrated for sure


----------



## soul_lip_mike

WTB FF7 tabs


----------



## Frostbite

No idea why I was able to see this on the Periphery youtube channel but get it while it's HOT


----------



## Avedas

Finally listened to some of the bulb archives. Definitely brought back memories of earlier guitar days


----------



## Ralyks

The Final Fantasy covers actually reminded me that sometime within the past few years, a podcast I listen to dedicated to video game music called Sounds of Play played one is the FFVII covers. The host Leon credited Misha, but wasnt sure of his background.
Misha, you should go on there. They have composers guest on there regularly, and since you've gotten play already...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Frostbite said:


> No idea why I was able to see this on the Periphery youtube channel but get it while it's HOT





Good lord that is some fast transitioning from tapping and back to normal playing. Every time I watch a periphery playthrough video I feel like I suck at guitar.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

P2 remix?


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> P2 remix?


What's wrong with the mix on P2? I always thought it was pretty good, although knowing Nolly he'll definitely find a way to make it 10x better


----------



## Zalbu

Lol, and here I am using Scarlet as my benchmark song every time I'm trying new headphones or speakers and apparently the mixing on that album is shoddy


----------



## Kaura

soul_lip_mike said:


> P2 remix?



I honestly really hope that's not real. P2 sounded mindblowing when it came out and still sounds great. I think a remix/remaster would take away some of the magic that album has. Kinda weird that they're so hesitant on touching P1 even though that album really could benefit from a facelift.


----------



## AdenM

soul_lip_mike said:


> P2 remix?



Interesting. Taylor Larson answered this on an Instagram story:


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> I honestly really hope that's not real. P2 sounded mindblowing when it came out and still sounds great. I think a remix/remaster would take away some of the magic that album has. Kinda weird that they're so hesitant on touching P1 even though that album really could benefit from a facelift.



I fully agree. P2 probably has my favorite mix of all time; Taylor is an incredible engineer. 
However....I'm not surprised, since I know the band looks back on that album much less fondly. I couldn't care less if they do remix it because it's not like the original is going anywhere and there's not a doubt in my mind a Nolly remix would kick ass- more power too 'em. I'm just also surprised P1 doesn't seem to be coming first.
I know they were playing around with Icarus and that sounded great but Misha at least seemed really...not thrilled on that project


----------



## Ataraxia2320

P2 production is slick (I mean its Taylor Larson, cmooon). but I feel like it's maybe a bit too guitar orientated for my liking. 

For me the Periphery sound should have "bigger" sounding bass as well as drums. 

Just my 2c. I'd also be interested to see what a different mix engineer as well as a non self produced album would sound like.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If Taylor thinks Periphery’s future albums needed a producer or mixer he must be completely unaware of all the big bands going DIY releasing thin lifeless sounding albums. Periphery is a textbook example of doing it right. Maybe he’s just being negative cause he thought he’d produce future works.


----------



## Frostbite

Here I am just enjoying everything and thinking it sounds good and apparently I'm wrong lmao. I use Blood Eagle as a bass reference and I'll keep doing that so


----------



## bulb

Kaura said:


> I honestly really hope that's not real. P2 sounded mindblowing when it came out and still sounds great. I think a remix/remaster would take away some of the magic that album has. Kinda weird that they're so hesitant on touching P1 even though that album really could benefit from a facelift.


Honestly was never happy with P2's mix, it's not bad, but it could have been so much better, especially given the source tones we dialed in.
Nolly's mixes are already making it sound so much better, so much more space and impact, and some LOW END finally haha. Actually having him retrack the bass for the whole album which is going to make a world of difference right there.

But if P2 needs a facelift, P1 needs a complete overhaul, P2 is something that can be improved with what we have, it would take a lot of time and effort to get P1 re-recorded, and that time and effort could be spent on new material. It's something we have entertained, but especially with covid, might not be a priority for a while.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I saw someone on reddit say that the solo in Erised was played by John Petrucci -- is this true?


----------



## Kaura

soul_lip_mike said:


> I saw someone on reddit say that the solo in Erised was played by John Petrucci -- is this true?



Yes. Also, the solo in Have a Blast (or at least one of them) is played by Guthrie Govan and the one in Mile Zero by Wes Hauch.


----------



## Ralyks

bulb said:


> But if P2 needs a facelift, P1 needs a complete overhaul, P2 is something that can be improved with what we have, it would take a lot of time and effort to get P1 re-recorded, and that time and effort could be spent on new material. It's something we have entertained, but especially with covid, might not be a priority for a while.



At least do Racecar


----------



## Harry

soul_lip_mike said:


> I saw someone on reddit say that the solo in Erised was played by John Petrucci -- is this true?



Within the first 5 seconds of the solo you can easily hear that it's Petrucci, we don't need Reddit comments to confirm this


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Looks like two of Misha's original jacksons are on sale at Atomic - http://atomicmusic.mystorefront.online/?l=1&product=19290&action=product

I really love that one but that's basically the same price I paid for my brand new HT7FM a few months ago.


----------



## Albake21

Bulb Volume 6 is out. I'm surprised to see I Lost My Lunch In My Pants actually made it on there. Man this song used to get stuck in my head for years and it looks like it will for the next couple weeks again. I wish Misha and Alex did more of these ridiculous songs.


----------



## Spicypickles

soul_lip_mike said:


> Looks like two of Misha's original jacksons are on sale at Atomic - http://atomicmusic.mystorefront.online/?l=1&product=19290&action=product
> 
> I really love that one but that's basically the same price I paid for my brand new HT7FM a few months ago.


Fuck......I LUDDAT.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'm curious how the hell @bulb beat those pickups up so badly or is that intentionally part of the design for this guitar?


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'm curious how the hell @bulb beat those pickups up so badly!


Isn't that just Bare Knuckle's battle worn finish?


----------



## brector

Albake21 said:


> Isn't that just Bare Knuckle's battle worn finish?



"Reliced"


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Albake21 said:


> Isn't that just Bare Knuckle's battle worn finish?



Ah ok I wasn't aware of that. Nice.


----------



## Masoo2

Albake21 said:


> Bulb Volume 6 is out. I'm surprised to see I Lost My Lunch In My Pants actually made it on there. Man this song used to get stuck in my head for years and it looks like it will for the next couple weeks again. I wish Misha and Alex did more of these ridiculous songs.


The song would stay in my head for weeks after stumbling across the demo every few months, it's just so fun.

Though I distinctly remember people vehemently claiming that Alex was the one singing when to me it sounds 100% like Misha, so I'm curious if Misha could chime in on this.

Good to see Epic Fail and Legatta on here, couldn't even attempt to guess how many times I've listened to Epic Fail. These two songs along with Breeze are something really special man...


----------



## Kaura

Masoo2 said:


> The song would stay in my head for weeks after stumbling across the demo every few months, it's just so fun.
> 
> Though I distinctly remember people vehemently claiming that Alex was the one singing when to me it sounds 100% like Misha, so I'm curious if Misha could chime in on this.
> 
> Good to see Epic Fail and Legatta on here, couldn't even attempt to guess how many times I've listened to Epic Fail. These two songs along with Breeze are something really special man...



Misha sings it apart from the very last line, "or is it on ebay?".

I think someone asked about that on ask.fm like 8 years ago. Holy shit that feels like an eternity.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Well I picked up that light blue Bulb guitar. Pretty sweet! I have to mess with the pickup wiring I think, the bridge pickup is really quiet and the neck pickup is working fine.


----------



## Kaura

soul_lip_mike said:


> Well I picked up that light blue Bulb guitar. Pretty sweet! I have to mess with the pickup wiring I think, the bridge pickup is really quiet and the neck pickup is working fine.



You just casually picked up a $2,9K guitar without even knowing why the pickup covers were scratched? 

Oh well, HNGD (happy new guitar day).


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Kaura said:


> You just casually picked up a $2,9K guitar without even knowing why the pickup covers were scratched?
> 
> Oh well, HNGD (happy new guitar day).



Well to correct the timeline it was after the forum provided the info that those were actually stylized pickup covers that I had never seen before. 

The way I see it was, I've seen that guitar quite a few times in photos and always wished Jackson sold it to plebs like us. Knowing I could actually snag it I figured I would regret it if I didn't get it....much like I regret selling my USA washburn Dime 3 Stealth now .


----------



## Mattykoda

Dude HNGD! What a cool piece of gear to have. You definitely have to do a thread with pictures and tell us how you like it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Mattykoda said:


> Dude HNGD! What a cool piece of gear to have. You definitely have to do a thread with pictures and tell us how you like it.



The first thing you notice on this guitar or the retail bulb model is the P logo inlay really messes with you when you are looking at the neck. I think it's mostly because the 3 dot logo is on the 11th fret and can trick you into thinking its the 12th fret double dot.

So far so good. I need to give it a deep cleaning to get into all the tiny spots on the bridge and what not. You can tell this guitar has seen some things.


----------



## mastapimp

soul_lip_mike said:


> The first thing you notice on this guitar or the retail bulb model is the P logo inlay really messes with you when you are looking at the neck. I think it's mostly because the 3 dot logo is on the 11th fret and can trick you into thinking its the 12th fret double dot.
> 
> So far so good. I need to give it a deep cleaning to get into all the tiny spots on the bridge and what not. You can tell this guitar has seen some things.



Man, you must have lucked out...my Grandma lives in Beltsville and every time I've been up there I stop by Atomic Music and it's like a graveyard of strats/teles. Congrats!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mastapimp said:


> Man, you must have lucked out...my Grandma lives in Beltsville and every time I've been up there I stop by Atomic Music and it's like a graveyard of strats/teles. Congrats!



It's such an interesting store. I used to go there a lot when I was going to University of Maryland and every now and then they would have some real gems. Got a dual recto head there for a great deal one time.


----------



## ramses

Albake21 said:


> I'm surprised to see I Lost My Lunch In My Pants actually made it on there.



OK. First time I hear that song.

What can sso do to make it a billboard top-10 song (now!) ??


----------



## Flemmigan

ramses said:


> OK. First time I hear that song.
> 
> What can sso do to make it a billboard top-10 song (now!) ??



1. Listen to it every hour
2. Listen to it in the shower


----------



## chipchappy

ramses said:


> OK. First time I hear that song.
> 
> What can sso do to make it a billboard top-10 song (now!) ??



I think sso has done enough.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Question for you guys -- I'm not crazy about the battle worn finish and the pole screws to string alignment is off on these BKP's on this guitar. These pickups are BKP Aftermath's according to the original build thread.

Would you:


Leave the guitar as originally built for Misha and ignore the poles as I'm just a little OCD

Replace with Juggernauts that have no pole screws


----------



## secretpizza

Leave it as is. It sounds like you plan to play this guitar, which is good, but when you’ve got a crazy high end instrument like this (handmade by Red Dave no less) there’s no way you’re going to do anything but make it worse, even if slightly. Also, would swapping the pickups fix pole alignment? I’d assume all BKP 7s have the same string spacing.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

soul_lip_mike said:


> Question for you guys -- I'm not crazy about the battle worn finish and the pole screws to string alignment is off on these BKP's on this guitar. These pickups are BKP Aftermath's according to the original build thread.
> 
> Would you:
> 
> 
> Leave the guitar as originally built for Misha and ignore the poles as I'm just a little OCD
> 
> Replace with Juggernauts that have no pole screws



Depends.
Did you buy it because it was Misha's guitar? Then leave it as is.
Did you buy it because you thought it was a sick axe? Sure, throw some new pickups in there, why not.


----------



## Albake21

@Ordacleaphobia said it perfectly. If you're a big fan of Misha's, I'd definitely keep it for reserving it the way it was meant to be built. Otherwise, it's your guitar and you do whatever you want with it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Depends.
> Did you buy it because it was Misha's guitar? Then leave it as is.
> Did you buy it because you thought it was a sick axe? Sure, throw some new pickups in there, why not.



Thanks for the reply! I think kind of both...I remember seeing a picture of that guitar quite a long time ago wishing it would be sold as production model, so I had to buy it when I came across it. If it had been offered as a mass produced model I would've purchased it all the same. So, while it is certainly cool to think this guitar was used in some live shows and on some studio recordings, it's not like I bought it in the same mindset as someone who bought Kurt Cobain's unplugged acoustic or anything like that....

I will give it some thought.



secretpizza said:


> Also, would swapping the pickups fix pole alignment? I’d assume all BKP 7s have the same string spacing.



My thought was if I swapped in BKPs with blank covers the poles wouldn't be visibly taunting me.


----------



## mastapimp

soul_lip_mike said:


> Question for you guys -- I'm not crazy about the battle worn finish and the pole screws to string alignment is off on these BKP's on this guitar. These pickups are BKP Aftermath's according to the original build thread.
> 
> Would you:
> 
> 
> Leave the guitar as originally built for Misha and ignore the poles as I'm just a little OCD
> 
> Replace with Juggernauts that have no pole screws



You're not going to be looking at the pole placement when you play the thing, so if you like the sound of the pickups, i wouldn't bother changing them. If you do want to swap the set for juggernauts, just hold on to the originals and offer to swap them back in or just include them if you decide to sell the guitar.


----------



## TheBloodstained

bulb said:


> ...But if P2 needs a facelift, P1 needs a complete overhaul...


Not that my opinion matters in any way, but I would buy the shit out of a re-recorded P1 with the production values of P4! On vinyl, preferably!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Do you guys know if there is any way to get one of the D'addario Bulb straps outside of buying a retail sig? Looking to get one more for the newest guitar. The other two I have came with the straps as they were brand new -- no strap on the used one.


----------



## ddtonfire

Well my Juggernaut Inertia cover from 12 years ago just got a copyright claim by WMG thanks to the upcoming Bulb Archives. Oh well.


----------



## Jonathan20022

soul_lip_mike said:


> Do you guys know if there is any way to get one of the D'addario Bulb straps outside of buying a retail sig? Looking to get one more for the newest guitar. The other two I have came with the straps as they were brand new -- no strap on the used one.



I may still have mine, I'll take a look where I keep all my storage guitar stuff and let you know.



ddtonfire said:


> Well my Juggernaut Inertia cover from 12 years ago just got a copyright claim by WMG thanks to the upcoming Bulb Archives. Oh well.



A few of my covers have gotten hit one by one over the course of the last few weeks 

You can have your nonexistent revenue WMG!


----------



## Khoi

I tabbed out Mark's new demo riff he posted on Instagram with a mini lesson and tab if anyone wanted to learn how to play some epic riffage


----------



## USMarine75

His first piece of advice to Periphery fans


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Jonathan20022 said:


> I may still have mine, I'll take a look where I keep all my storage guitar stuff and let you know.



Please do let me know. I can't seem to find one for sale anywhere


----------



## Frostbite

Damn the version of Inertia isn't the one with Casey vocals on it. I am sad


----------



## bulb

Had a bunch of you guys asking for us to make a Periphery Discord, so here you go! https://discord.gg/zcsjPa


----------



## Dayviewer

Surprised this wasn't posted yet, Spencer finally wrapped another one of his solo albums (first demos posted around 2013 I believe) and it's coming out October 2nd, Matt also wrote/played drums on it I think, and Plini is featured on the final track.
I've always hoped this was going to come out because I loved everything that was posted way back, can't wait!


----------



## Quaker763

bulb said:


> But if P2 needs a facelift, P1 needs a complete overhaul



Is there any particular reason that you feel this way about _Periphery_?? Besides the super dj0nt late 2ks compressed, internet sci-fi style bedroom mix, in my opinion the tones you got out of the Ultra are pretty tight and hold up well today and the drums sound huge on almost every device I've played the album through. One criticism I suppose the argument you could make is that some stuff is super buried (the synth in the part before the chorus of _Letter Experiment_ is impossible to hear unless you isolate the center channel), but I digress.

I do agree though, as much as I'd love to hear you guys redo that stuff with a modern spin, that style of song writing works really well with that era of your production and you'd probably have more fun writing new stuff!

Do you still have the stems and do you think you'd ever release them?


----------



## Kaura

Didn't remember that the Bulb Archives included the Electronic album as well. Can't believe I've never heard *Absent*. Such a dope track.


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Hey guys.
I made a tab for Not Enough Mana 1.5, but I can't figure out few parts (like solo, synths and other guitar layers).
I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help me out with this 
Feel free to contribute and edit (I feel like I got some parts wrong), the tab is in gp5 format


----------



## Kaura

MrSleepwalker said:


> Hey guys.
> I made a tab for Not Enough Mana 1.5, but I can't figure out few parts (like solo, synths and other guitar layers).
> I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help me out with this
> Feel free to contribute and edit (I feel like I got some parts wrong), the tab is in gp5 format



Can you do Füf next?


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Kaura said:


> Can you do Füf next?



There's a guy on YT who made a tab for Fuf - 
As for Not enough mana - I could not find any decent tabs so I tried to figure it out myself.



Kaura said:


> Didn't remember that the Bulb Archives included the Electronic album as well. Can't believe I've never heard *Absent*. Such a dope track.


Then you should also check out Sandals and Distortion Corridor (if you have no yet) - https://myspace.com/foursecondsago


----------



## Kaura

MrSleepwalker said:


> There's a guy on YT who made a tab for Fuf -
> As for Not enough mana - I could not find any decent tabs so I tried to figure it out myself.
> 
> 
> Then you should also check out Sandals and Distortion Corridor (if you have no yet) - https://myspace.com/foursecondsago




For some reason that myspace page won't play any of the songs. I think I got a pop-up bar saying something like that all songs older than 3 years are unavailable. 

Found this on Youtube. Is it the same song?


----------



## Chris Bowsman

bulb said:


> Had a bunch of you guys asking for us to make a Periphery Discord, so here you go! https://discord.gg/zcsjPa



Link is expired


----------



## profwoot

Ay fam. First time, very long time. I used to hang out on this forum many years ago under a different user name that I've forgotten (sorry if I'm breaking rules). 

Having finally gotten a real job after many years in grad school and post-docs, I "discovered" Periphery this year and learned today I'm in their top .5% of listeners on spotify (king mothership was my #3!). To give you an idea of how long I was away from the scene, Sponce was my introduction to the "good cop/bad cop" vocal style, and really screaming-as-lead-vocal in general. I also gave myself a mild but chronic case of carpal tunnel syndrome learning Marigold during lockdown. 

Anyway, thanks for being a fun distraction when I needed one lately, Misha.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours

bulb said:


> Had a bunch of you guys asking for us to make a Periphery Discord, so here you go! https://discord.gg/zcsjPa



Discord link is dead.


----------



## Iamcam

profwoot said:


> Ay fam. First time, very long time. I used to hang out on this forum many years ago under a different user name that I've forgotten (sorry if I'm breaking rules).
> 
> Having finally gotten a real job after many years in grad school and post-docs, I "discovered" Periphery this year and learned today I'm in their top .5% of listeners on spotify (king mothership was my #3!). To give you an idea of how long I was away from the scene, Sponce was my introduction to the "good cop/bad cop" vocal style, and really screaming-as-lead-vocal in general. I also gave myself a mild but chronic case of carpal tunnel syndrome learning Marigold during lockdown.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for being a fun distraction when I needed one lately, Misha.



I was in the top 1% with 2,218 minutes of listen time. Curious what yours was?


----------



## profwoot

Iamcam said:


> I was in the top 1% with 2,218 minutes of listen time. Curious what yours was?



I think it was just over 4k. I only started using Spotify in August so it doesn't capture most of my Periphery listening. This also explains how King Mothership got so high on the list. 

Even since then, a lot of my Periphery listening happens in a DAW, since I love being able to pick the songs apart (producer packs ftw). I've even remixed a couple P songs so they're less scary for my definitely non-metal wife to appreciate. The tonal and rhythmic sensibilities still shine through nicely.


----------



## bulb

FeedMeWithColours said:


> Discord link is dead.


https://discord.gg/Tbb2YTChhd


----------



## VibTDog

Just listened to a few songs by Periphery now. I just cannot get into them. Its just not my thing. The talent is there but I've heard many songs like this from many different artists and I cannot understand what separates Periphery from 1000 other bands that are not doing as well as them.


----------



## Spicypickles

They were on of the first, and their hooks are better. Other “dent” style bands seem to be as discordant as possible just for the sake of it. 

just my take, probably wrong. I don’t listen to many other bands in this style - only monuments, and a handful of volumes songs.


----------



## chipchappy

VibTDog said:


> Just listened to a few songs by Periphery now. I just cannot get into them. Its just not my thing. The talent is there but I've heard many songs like this from many different artists and I cannot understand what separates Periphery from 1000 other bands that are not doing as well as them.




they're salespeople, which is why they're doing better than other bands like them. They remind fans at every corner that its a hustle and theyre just reacting accordingly. i don't think _they_ musically understand what separates themselves from 1000 other bands, though, if it makes you feel any better


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The live album does not do Spencer any favors. So many times his pitch is off. It sucks. Rest of the band sounds great, though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

VibTDog said:


> Just listened to a few songs by Periphery now. I just cannot get into them. Its just not my thing. The talent is there but I've heard many songs like this from many different artists and I cannot understand what separates Periphery from 1000 other bands that are not doing as well as them.



imo the second album is incredible. I listened to it everyday for a month when it came out . I wasn’t that into the band before but the leap in songwriting and mixing between the first and second album really caught peoples attention.


----------



## narad

Lorcan Ward said:


> imo the second album is incredible. I listened to it everyday for a month when it came out . I wasn’t that into the band before but the leap in songwriting and mixing between the first and second album really caught peoples attention.



Same. I never got into anything before or after apart from a single here or there. Before II the riffs were really simple and too djent for me, just not musical stuff. After II everything started to lean towards heavy orchestration and started to sound like remastered video game soundtracks. II was just perfect and has some of my favorite solos...possibly ever.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Lorcan Ward said:


> imo the second album is incredible. I listened to it everyday for a month when it came out . I wasn’t that into the band before but the leap in songwriting and mixing between the first and second album really caught peoples attention.



Am I the only one who thinks P2 is their weakest album? 

I really need to go listen to it again but I never jived with the mix on that one. I think Taylor Larson is amazing, and I love a lot of his other mixes but I dunno, it just felt small and too polished compared to everything else.


----------



## Frostbite

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks P2 is their weakest album?
> 
> I really need to go listen to it again but I never jived with the mix on that one. I think Taylor Larson is amazing, and I love a lot of his other mixes but I dunno, it just felt small and too polished compared to everything else.


P3 gets that title for me. I can't really listen to any of the songs on that album. Lyrics kill basically all the songs


----------



## John

1:11, never forget:


----------



## narad

Frostbite said:


> P3 gets that title for me. I can't really listen to any of the songs on that album. Lyrics kill basically all the songs



I have to say that while I like PII a lot, the lyrics also hurt it for me. "As we reduce them all to bone" is just too cringey. I just imagine like a giant with a skillet full of people hosting a cooking show. "Great, now once you've reduced them all to bone, you're going to want to get that paprika ready..."


----------



## p0ke

soul_lip_mike said:


> The live album does not do Spencer any favors. So many times his pitch is off. It sucks. Rest of the band sounds great, though.



Oh. I'm not saying I didn't notice him being off pitch at all, but I still thought he mostly sounded just as good as the rest of the band 



narad said:


> Same. I never got into anything before or after apart from a single here or there. Before II the riffs were really simple and too djent for me, just not musical stuff. After II everything started to lean towards heavy orchestration and started to sound like remastered video game soundtracks. II was just perfect and has some of my favorite solos...possibly ever.



Same here. I kinda fell off the wagon after PII for some reason, and even though I did check out every song after it, nothing just hit me the same way. I really tried too.

As for the lyrics? Don't know, I never read them nor payed attention to them so I don't have a clue what they're about


----------



## Frostbite

narad said:


> I have to say that while I like PII a lot, the lyrics also hurt it for me. "As we reduce them all to bone" is just too cringey. I just imagine like a giant with a skillet full of people hosting a cooking show. "Great, now once you've reduced them all to bone, you're going to want to get that paprika ready..."


see that never bothered me cause it fit with the song being metal or whatever haha. Almost every lyric out of motormouth makes me want to cringe. Which sucks cause I love the instruments especially cause I'll forever have a soft spot for old bulb based songs.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Frostbite said:


> P3 gets that title for me. I can't really listen to any of the songs on that album. Lyrics kill basically all the songs



Which is funny because P3 is by far the best thing they have ever done for me. Loved the variety on that album. 

Different folks, different strokes I guess.


----------



## binz

We can settle this whole discussion quite easily and all agree that Juggernaut alpha / omega was by far their best album and nothing else even comes close to that, right? 

I also really don't get the p2 hype. I like most of p3 and all of p4 except for church burner, but as it feels like a random collection of (cool) songs, it can't compete with Juggernaut for me.

Generally speaking not being a native speaker is a bliss sometimes and you can live with the lyrics in ignorance and just don't ever look too close.


----------



## ikarus

I am with Lorcan and Narad on this one, P2 all the way. I mean listen to songs like having a blast, make total destroy and luck as a constant. absolutly amazing!


----------



## gunch

I like exactly one Periphery riff and it’s the final breakdown in Buttersnips

I’m lying I spun p2 quite a bit too back when it came out


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Guys, guys- guys, come on.
After 773 pages of discussion, the objective order is P2 > P4 > P1 > P3 = Juggernaut.

Big facts.
Misery.


----------



## cwhitey2

Frostbite said:


> P3 gets that title for me. I can't really listen to any of the songs on that album. Lyrics kill basically all the songs


ALL the vocals kill every record for


----------



## couverdure

How can you say that Spencer's lyrics are bad when It's Only Smiles exists?
Although, it is a very personal song for him since it's about his deceased sister, which only makes it more heartbreaking.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

On the plus side for the band it seems like there is no consensus on their best or worst album if the last few posts are anything to go on (they probably aren't).

For me it goes P3 - P1 - Omega - Clear - Alpha - P2 - P4.


----------



## Frostbite

P4 - Omega - P1 - P2 - Alpha - Clear - P3


----------



## Masoo2

All of their albums have ups and down, but *P2 for me was the ultimate culmination of getting the majority of things "right" in one package*, not to mention being released at the perfect time when djent was blowing up and many of their peers (ATB, VoM, etc) were putting out albums that comparably stuck with the same heavier djentier sound that Periphery began to abandon. 

P2 had great mixing, a drastic improvement in Spencer's vocals compared to his fill-in on P1 after the various vocalists had left, what I felt was a significant improvement in drumming patterns and sound (wasn't P1 Superior Drummer?), but most importantly it took what I felt were the standout elements of P1 found in tracks like Jetpacks Was Yes, All New Materials, Buttersnips, and Racecar and combined them into what I felt was the best Periphery sound throughout the whole album: *djenty when it needed to be, but mostly a ton of memorable riffs, singalong-able choruses, fantastic solos, great electronic programming, and really unique progressions compared to what their peers were doing*. It wasn't a constant Ab chug fest like P1, they were all over the fretboard with P2 doing some insane stuff that I still really struggle to play today (looking at you Luck as a Constant).

The Haunted Shores sound, though not entirely due to Mark's joining, coming through helped as well. Large chords, catchy choruses, that type of sound that you associate with pre-Viscera HS in tracks like My The Man, Immaterial, and Passenger came through in large quantities with P2. Oddly enough their inclusion of songs like Sentient Glow and Satellites on P4 brought back a bit more of that sound which made me really like the album after I gave it more listens.

Regardless, can't we all agree that Clear deserves far more love than it ever received? God is that a fantastic EP. Pale Aura and Summer Jam are two of the best songs Periphery has ever put out, and really goes to show that I lean heavily towards Mark's and Jake's sound which is why I love pre-Viscera Haunted Shores and Jake's electronic stuff so much. Zero is probably my least favorite song on the EP which says something because it has some absolutely fantastic phrases and truly represents the ultimate Bulb sound imo.

P2 > Clear EP > P4 > P1 > Omega > Icarus EP > Alpha > P3


----------



## soul_lip_mike

couverdure said:


> How can you say that Spencer's lyrics are bad when It's Only Smiles exists?
> Although, it is a very personal song for him since it's about his deceased sister, which only makes it more heartbreaking.



he was not good singing that song on the live album which sucks tbh. It’s hard to listen to him miss his personal song like that. I love that song but not on that live album...


----------



## Hoss632

Only thing I'll add to this thread is something I'm sure has been said a lot already. Musically Periphery are great. But given that I overall am not a fan of scream style vocals that is what kills the songs for me. I do however think Spencer lyrically is a great writer and has written some brilliant musical stories on that front.


----------



## profwoot

Right now I'll just say Juggernaut > most everything else > P1.

I'll sympathize with folks who can't listen to Periphery due to the vocals, as I can't listen to e.g., Meshuggah for the same reason. For me, vocals are the most human element present in music and Sponce does a great job of utilizing a huge range of available emotions. Even at his most aggressive he creates sounds that convey plausible (albeit dire!) emotion, whereas a lot of metal vocals pass over from "I'm super pissed" into like "thousand-year-old liche" territory which I find it harder to relate to.


----------



## profwoot

Also with rare exception I love Sponce's lyrics. He definitely writes in code most of the time, but I still enjoy trying to decipher them.

For example, I think I remember Spencer once characterizing Reptile's protagonist as successful in his endeavor to fend off the alien invaders, but the lyrics are ambiguous and it kind of seems like Billy ends up being the one who escapes the planet to go look for help (perhaps reappearing in Sentient Glow?) while the rest of humanity becomes one with the soil they own, i.e., dead.


----------



## Kaura

Icarus Lives EP ftw! After all, it has their best groove. The New Groove!


----------



## Frostbite

Kaura said:


> Icarus Lives EP ftw! After all, it has their best groove. The New Groove!


The Zedd remix of Icarus still slaps hard


----------



## John




----------



## bulb

it's still genuinely nice to see after all these years no one agrees on anything when it comes to our music!
cheers!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Are there any new Periphery gadgets coming out for the cancelled NAMM show thing in the new year that you can hint at in unsubtle ways?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

bulb said:


> it's still genuinely nice to see after all these years no one agrees on anything when it comes to our music!
> cheers!



Once you have a few albums out and your sound changes even slightly your fan base will tear itself apart. 

I love asking an artist with a bunch of albums on their belt what 3 songs would they recommend as an introduction to your band?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

bulb said:


> it's still genuinely nice to see after all these years no one agrees on anything when it comes to our music!
> cheers!



That's Diversity!

Any new HT6/7's coming? Anyone mad at Jackson over these crazy price increases? Any news on the Bulb solo release date or Haunted shores? Merry Christmas!


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Am I crazy if I don't like Nolly's Periphery mixes as much? Well I do like them, but after going back to listening some hard rock / alt metal albums mixed by a dedicated audio engineer, I like those a lot better. PIV especially sounds a bit...I don't know how to say it.. I've seen many people praise Periphery for the guitar tones but after a while I think the most impressive thing of Periphery's sound is the drums, they sound huge in P3 and P4, P1 has a memorable drum sound too.


----------



## bulb

Lorcan Ward said:


> Once you have a few albums out and your sound changes even slightly your fan base will tear itself apart.
> 
> I love asking an artist with a bunch of albums on their belt what 3 songs would they recommend as an introduction to your band?


reptile?


----------



## bulb

soul_lip_mike said:


> That's Diversity!
> 
> Any new HT6/7's coming? Anyone mad at Jackson over these crazy price increases? Any news on the Bulb solo release date or Haunted shores? Merry Christmas!


i'm sure some people are mad, but that's the cost of covid and US labor, got some stuff in the works as always, can't say much at the moment but I have dropped some hints


----------



## StevenC

bulb said:


> i'm sure some people are mad, but that's the cost of covid and US labor, got some stuff in the works as always, can't say much at the moment but I have dropped some hints


Blue custom 7 with Floyd please.


----------



## bulb

StevenC said:


> Blue custom 7 with Floyd please.



Nah I really hate Floyds, sticking to putting out stuff I actually use has been working out nicely!


----------



## Albake21

Evertune model? Evertune Pro series would be pretty cool.


----------



## bulb

Soon my lovelies


----------



## StevenC

bulb said:


> Nah I really hate Floyds, sticking to putting out stuff I actually use has been working out nicely!


Yeah, you do you. That blue one with the Floyd is your coolest guitar in my opinion.


----------



## Flappydoodle

soul_lip_mike said:


> The live album does not do Spencer any favors. So many times his pitch is off. It sucks. Rest of the band sounds great, though.



You reckon?

He missed a couple notes, for sure. But considering the massive range he sings across, and it’s a live performance, I think it’s REALLY impressive. 

Look at other bands with clean singing and it’s hard to find singers who pull off things as convincingly as Spencer. Killswitch Engage REALLY struggle, and their vocal parts are super simple. Trivium live vocals aren’t great, despite Matt practicing religiously. And both of them are larger than Periphery.


----------



## Kaura

Hopefully a 7-string Strat even if it says Jackson on the headstock.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Flappydoodle said:


> You reckon?
> 
> He missed a couple notes, for sure. But considering the massive range he sings across, and it’s a live performance, I think it’s REALLY impressive.
> 
> Look at other bands with clean singing and it’s hard to find singers who pull off things as convincingly as Spencer. Killswitch Engage REALLY struggle, and their vocal parts are super simple. Trivium live vocals aren’t great, despite Matt practicing religiously. And both of them are larger than Periphery.



Spencer is a great singer, and I love his music across the board but I think saying he's REALLY impressive is a bit of a stretch.

Spencer still struggles, and as the years have gone by and I look back at old cell footage of the shows I went to, Spencer was on point 90% of the time. As much as you can ask for any singer live, especially one who jumps between singing/screaming as often as he does with the range he does. I highly doubt you'll ever see them perform Sentient Glow and hear Spencer rock that last high note (His highest to date on record AFAIK).

Impressive to me is like, Tilian Pearson/Ashe O'Hara. I'm sure you can find a clip or two of them flub here and there, but they both are pretty much true to record and nail whatever they sing nearly everytime.


----------



## toiletstand

Okay but how soon


----------



## Wc707

Sheet Happens just sent an email saying that P2 Guitar Tab will be this year.


----------



## coreysMonster

Jonathan20022 said:


> Impressive to me is like, Tilian Pearson/Ashe O'Hara. I'm sure you can find a clip or two of them flub here and there, but they both are pretty much true to record and nail whatever they sing nearly everytime.


Ashe struggled a LOT with TesseracT live (and that's with their layers and layers of backing vocals). Not just with Dan's stuff, a lot of his own stuff was outside of a range he could pull off in concert. Course that was almost 10 years ago so no idea how he's improved since.


----------



## bulb

I don't know if you guys know this, but we had no idea the London show was being recorded, much less in any capacity to be released. 
Sure it's a little rough around the edges on all ends, but we generally bias our live shows to having a good time and vibing with the crowd as opposed to being note perfect. And that crowd was fucking incredible. I was definitely enjoying my whiskey, and I had an absolutely fantastic time.

I think if we know we are recording a show for release, we might pull back a little and try to focus a bit more on the performance rather than enjoying everything in the moment.

Or maybe not.


----------



## lewis

bulb said:


> I don't know if you guys know this, but we had no idea the London show was being recorded, much less in any capacity to be released.
> Sure it's a little rough around the edges on all ends, *but we generally bias our live shows to having a good time and vibing with the crowd as opposed to being note perfect*. And that crowd was fucking incredible. I was definitely enjoying my whiskey, and I had an absolutely fantastic time.
> 
> I think if we know we are recording a show for release, we might pull back a little and try to focus a bit more on the performance rather than enjoying everything in the moment.
> 
> Or maybe not.



just have fun with it? hahaha we come full circle.

but yeah exactly. If you cant have fun playing live whats the point? its why I stopped. I just stopped getting that feeling from it


----------



## binz

When I saw Periphery in Wiesbaden once I was blown away by Spencer's live performance! Didn't think he could pull all those high screams but I couldn't find anything to complain about. Was spot on honestly!


----------



## Wc707

Found in a facebook group I'm in.


----------



## bulb

great album


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Wc707 said:


> Found in a facebook group I'm in.





bulb said:


> great album



Illuminati - CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Jonathan20022

coreysMonster said:


> Ashe struggled a LOT with TesseracT live (and that's with their layers and layers of backing vocals). Not just with Dan's stuff, a lot of his own stuff was outside of a range he could pull off in concert. Course that was almost 10 years ago so no idea how he's improved since.



I'm having a hard time finding a lot of instances with Ashe, but I just went through a few of the vids from when he was with them. He's definitely gotten better with time, but the music is definitely less interesting and more straightforward that he plays nowadays.

Altered State might still be my favorite album of theirs overall, countless plays of that record.



bulb said:


> I don't know if you guys know this, but we had no idea the London show was being recorded, much less in any capacity to be released.
> Sure it's a little rough around the edges on all ends, but we generally bias our live shows to having a good time and vibing with the crowd as opposed to being note perfect. And that crowd was fucking incredible. I was definitely enjoying my whiskey, and I had an absolutely fantastic time.
> 
> I think if we know we are recording a show for release, we might pull back a little and try to focus a bit more on the performance rather than enjoying everything in the moment.
> 
> Or maybe not.



That's a great way to do anything, just go about your normal business as if cameras weren't on and pointed at you guys.


----------



## Masoo2

P2 tabs up on Sheet Happens.

https://www.sheethappenspublishing....me-its-personal-complete-guitar-transcription

Curious if anyone here already has them and can comment, most (all?) of the album has already been tabbed out by fans before so I'm curious if there's anything unique or more accurate in this.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Masoo2 said:


> P2 tabs up on Sheet Happens.
> 
> https://www.sheethappenspublishing....me-its-personal-complete-guitar-transcription
> 
> Curious if anyone here already has them and can comment, most (all?) of the album has already been tabbed out by fans before so I'm curious if there's anything unique or more accurate in this.



I can't speak for PII but I did buy the Juggernauts and the HS Viscera tabs from them. The Juggernaut tabs weren't 100% accurate, there were parts that weren't right, or that if you watched the studio updates you would see that those parts are actually played differently. HS Viscera they had Mark Holcomb help them with that (I think I read that somewhere) so those should be very accurate. I would expect the same quality from these PII tabs, they are really good, but not 100% the way they were actually played.


----------



## Flappydoodle

binz said:


> When I saw Periphery in Wiesbaden once I was blown away by Spencer's live performance! Didn't think he could pull all those high screams but I couldn't find anything to complain about. Was spot on honestly!



Absolutely. And vocals ALWAYS sound better when you're actually in the crowd. You're enjoying the moment. Other people are singing. It's a way different vibe to when you hear the isolated recording from the sound desk.

I saw Metallica a bunch of times and always though "wow, James sounds great". But when I'd download the recordings (Metallica recorded EVERY show), it was never as good as I'd remembered.

I think Spencer sounds great in the live recordings, so it will sound incredible when you're in the crowd.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Yea how does the sheet happens tabbing work @bulb ? Do they tab it and you guys do a quality assurance review of it or are the band members doing the tabs? I know I've seen the band members joke how they can't even remember how to play some of the older songs.


----------



## mastapimp

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I can't speak for PII but I did buy the Juggernauts and the HS Viscera tabs from them. The Juggernaut tabs weren't 100% accurate, there were parts that weren't right, or that if you watched the studio updates you would see that those parts are actually played differently. HS Viscera they had Mark Holcomb help them with that (I think I read that somewhere) so those should be very accurate. I would expect the same quality from these PII tabs, they are really good, but not 100% the way they were actually played.


That's my biggest gripe w/ Sheets Happens. The notes are correct but some of the fingerings are illogical and just wrong. I ended up editing many of the Conquering Dystopia and Revocation tabs to make things more playable/correct. I've probably purchased 12-15 books from them and about half of them are spot on, half need a few minor tweaks but are still very good. I'll still continue to buy them knowing they may not be 100% accurate as they're usually better than the old Hal Leonard / Cherry Lane collections.


----------



## ikarus

mastapimp said:


> That's my biggest gripe w/ Sheets Happens. The notes are correct but some of the fingerings are illogical and just wrong.



This! I noticed that in the pale aura tabs for example...


----------



## John

This never gets old:


----------



## TheShreddinHand

mastapimp said:


> That's my biggest gripe w/ Sheets Happens. The notes are correct but some of the fingerings are illogical and just wrong. I ended up editing many of the Conquering Dystopia and Revocation tabs to make things more playable/correct. I've probably purchased 12-15 books from them and about half of them are spot on, half need a few minor tweaks but are still very good. I'll still continue to buy them knowing they may not be 100% accurate as they're usually better than the old Hal Leonard / Cherry Lane collections.



I was thinking of conquering dystopia too. I was disappointed when I got that tab and first song didn’t match the play through Keith posted.


----------



## Frostbite

TheShreddinHand said:


> I was thinking of conquering dystopia too. I was disappointed when I got that tab and first song didn’t match the play through Keith posted.


This is so weird to me. The whole selling point of Sheet Happens was the books were backed by the artists. If that's not the case then WTF is the point? I can go to ultimate guitar and get basically the same shit for free


----------



## Wc707

Frostbite said:


> This is so weird to me. The whole selling point of Sheet Happens was the books were backed by the artists. If that's not the case then WTF is the point? I can go to ultimate guitar and get basically the same shit for free



UG has blocked the tabs, in some cases, due to the artists request because its on Sheet Happens. Like August Burns Red's Phantom Anthem tabs used to be available on UG, and now that there's a tab book theyre blocked.

So theyre really bottlenecking us into either buying, or learning by ear (gasp! Haha) or finding half assed tabs by intense google searches and random youtube videos where people post tab links.

Its disappointing that theyre not 100% accurate, and kinda bs but maybe there's something behind the scenes as to why.

I have several Revocation, Alluvial, Polyphia, and Periphery that are dodgy in some spots. But i usually look for youtube playthroughs or covers to ascertain whats logical for questionable fingerings and change the tabs.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I noticed that when I was trying to find owner of a lonely heart tabs on UG (don't ask). I was like why the hell would this be blocked?


----------



## Spicypickles

Or you fellers could just get in the general area with the tabs, then figure it out by ear from there. They’re only like 20-30 bucks or something. That’s a night at the bar.


----------



## ikarus

Spicypickles said:


> Or you fellers could just get in the general area with the tabs, then figure it out by ear from there. They’re only like 20-30 bucks or something. That’s a night at the bar.



yes, but as mentioned above, the selling point of SH is that the tabs are backed by the artists themselfs. So they should be correct. 

Also I dont get why bands dont have their songs tabbed out anyway...


----------



## binz

Why does UG block tabs that users / fans made because there is an official version? If someone bought the SH one and copies it to UG I could understand how they are blocking them but the other way I really don't see the point.


----------



## Spicypickles

ikarus said:


> yes, but as mentioned above, the selling point of SH is that the tabs are backed by the artists themselfs. So they should be correct.
> 
> Also I dont get why bands dont have their songs tabbed out anyway...


I understand that as a selling point, but as also mentioned somewhere above these tabs are from songs written somewhere in 2010-2011. They don’t play all those songs all the time so I wouldn’t remember that shit verbatim either. The issue I have is the fingerings argument - as long as the notes are ok who gives a shit. Change the fingerings yourself and/or make it more comfortable to your playing style. It just seems like such a first world problem. 

I’m not that old but I come from a time when I first started playing where you couldn’t find shit; you either had to learn by ear or you may be able to find _something _on mxtab. That was all you had and you just had to make the best of it and figure out the rest by ear regardless, which is a very good skill to have. Convenience is overrated.


----------



## mikernaut

hmmm Zyglrox riffs?


----------



## ADADAD

mikernaut said:


> hmmm Zyglrox riffs?



Well Zyglrox riffs are Nameless Faceless Neverborn (0:37) riffs so...


----------



## Kaura

Bulb just dropped a new single today. It's on Spotify. Pretty cool tune.


----------



## Dayviewer

It is for sure, great corner too!






(I wonder if every song title is a racing thing now )


----------



## bulb

No but I have a demo called Luffield


----------



## Albake21

Awesome to hear a new bulb tune after all of these years, sounds great too


----------



## bulb

did a thing hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Hoss632

bulb said:


> did a thing hope you guys enjoy



New tune is so badass!


----------



## lewstherin006

Yoo so I did a video on how to get Periphery's tone from P1. You also dont need an axe fx to get the tone. Download for the IR will be in the discerption of the video.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Looks like we've got another one.


Definitely a vibe.


----------



## Dayviewer

The album just came out, I loved “Two Brothers” and “And Yet, This Man Will Soar”, especially the latter! That track just has all the things I like packed into one, the mix is stellar and it’s a great way to end the album.

“Two Brothers” is I think the one of the most interesting and unique things we got from him lately, really kept me on my toes listening to where it went and I loved that.

Overall awesome album, hats off to Misha, congrats!


----------



## ArtDecade

Stop bumping this thread.


----------



## Kaura

ArtDecade said:


> Stop bumping this thread.



Ok, boomer.

Can't wait to listen to this. I have a 4 hour drive ahead as soon as I get off from work. Fuf is one of my go-to tracks when speeding 100mph on highway.


----------



## profwoot

Haven't listened to it all yet but the singles + Two Brothers are a very eclectic mix of a sort I haven't seen that much of from "metal" musicians, and I'm here for it.

Edit: also the production is great. Metal production has fallen behind, I think, in terms of how wide the mixes sound, but this album sounds huge. Not sure if he did it all himself but it sounds at least as good as Nolly's work on Periphery's catalog. Well except for some odd guitar noises that would usually get edited out, but presumably that was a choice.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

ArtDecade said:


> Stop bumping this thread.



Stop clicking this thread?


----------



## ArtDecade

Kaura said:


> Ok, boomer.



Gen X. We hate everyone. Including Periphery.



soul_lip_mike said:


> Stop clicking this thread?



I said stop bumping this thread.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Bump


----------



## Kaura

Holy fuck was this album worth the wait + getting temporarily banned here back in like 2012 (feel old yet?) for hypothetically talking about pirating this album or something along the line.

As much as I would like to do a track by track review. All I've gotta say is when the Unleash The Pwnies outro kept going instead of fading out (like the original) I was like "wait for it..." and then there's the drum fill I was so excepting. That literally made me laugh out loud. Kinda same for Fuf. Great song, maybe the greatest (after New Groove ofc) but I felt the keyboard outro on the 1.5 version was kinda lame so I like how it kept going.

New songs are also great. The one with vocals gives me heavy Contortionist Clairvoyant album vibes. Also, the two electronic songs remind me of Deadmau5 but I guess the idea was to make some chill synthwave for the road for what I'm glad I ended up doing the first listen-through in a car on the highway.

tl;dr I had fun with it, lol


----------



## coreysMonster

Any chance this album is gonna be released on CD?


----------



## bulb

coreysMonster said:


> Any chance this album is gonna be released on CD?


No plans currently, we did a vinyl run, but that sold out in a few hours and now Vinyl supply chains are messed up so it might be a while till we do another run...


----------



## bulb

Also if you guys want to check the solo album out, it's on all streaming platforms, and if you don't have one, here's a link to the Youtube playlist:
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7TPnJFSajAJJZwYIQnTD99Dpc6pnz9O8


----------



## thebeesknees22

I was just checking that out yesterday. Nice one dude!


----------



## trickae

Misha, has your recording setup been mostly the same since you started with the Focusright and Axe FX III? Or have you changed things up since?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

trickae said:


> Misha, has your recording setup been mostly the same since you started with the Focusright and Axe FX III? Or have you changed things up since?



I'm curious as well. I think he was reamping everything through his real amp heads for this album, but I'm not sure, it's just an assumption..from watching his streams and some interviews..


----------



## bulb

trickae said:


> Misha, has your recording setup been mostly the same since you started with the Focusright and Axe FX III? Or have you changed things up since?


It's mostly the same, always slightly evolving but it's kinda worked for a while. Did a lot of reamping for this album and used the Ampete 88S which was a godsend for dialing in and A/Bing tones across 8 amps in real time!


----------



## Albake21

Wow it's been a while since this thread has seen anything, but I figured it made more sense posting here than creating a whole new thread. Misha is selling some of his guitars on Reverb starting August 3rd. 









Video: Misha Mansoor Shows Off His Official Reverb Shop Guitars


The Periphery guitarist and prog-metal great is set to sell an incredible collection of guitars and more in an official Reverb shop.




reverb.com





Really shocked to see your B6 on there, @bulb


----------



## Kaura

Albake21 said:


> Wow it's been a while since this thread has seen anything, but I figured it made more sense posting here than creating a whole new thread. Misha is selling some of his guitars on Reverb starting August 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video: Misha Mansoor Shows Off His Official Reverb Shop Guitars
> 
> 
> The Periphery guitarist and prog-metal great is set to sell an incredible collection of guitars and more in an official Reverb shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really shocked to see your B6 on there, @bulb



Judging by his IG gotta finance that Honda Civic R somehow.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Albake21 said:


> Wow it's been a while since this thread has seen anything, but I figured it made more sense posting here than creating a whole new thread. Misha is selling some of his guitars on Reverb starting August 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video: Misha Mansoor Shows Off His Official Reverb Shop Guitars
> 
> 
> The Periphery guitarist and prog-metal great is set to sell an incredible collection of guitars and more in an official Reverb shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really shocked to see your B6 on there, @bulb


Damn I was hoping some more interesting Jackson’s like the sparkle maple neck. Those are whelming.


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> Damn I was hoping some more interesting Jackson’s like the sparkle maple neck. Those are whelming.


Yeah, it's not an amazing selection other than that B6 and maybe that HT7 Floyd. That's why I didn't create a whole new thread about it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I want him to sell this one. I own the Laguna Seca blue one that matched it. It's a sick guitar even with the massive heel. @bulb sell to me plz.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Kaura said:


> Judging by his IG gotta finance that Honda Civic R somehow.



Pretty crazy huh, I see him posting that car so much it's almost like he's being paid to advertise it


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

soul_lip_mike said:


> I want him to sell this one. I own the Laguna Seca blue one that matched it. It's a sick guitar even with the massive heel. @bulb sell to me plz.



I really can’t remember correctly but I think this one or the Leguna Seca blue one showed up in Atomic music a while ago.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I really can’t remember correctly but I think this one or the Leguna Seca blue one showed up in Atomic music a while ago.


Yea I bought the laguna from atomic.


----------



## RadoncROCKs

He's got a video up on Youtube describing the models he's selling. Very cool.


----------



## Taylord

I bought a similar JP7 because of him. Very cool collection. This stuff is gonna go for an incredible amount of money.


----------



## Velokki

Some hardcore Misha fan will snag up that Blackmachine B6, and it will be stupid. Because the price will hike up to 10-20K.

I owned a Feline B6 for a little while, and for everything it tried to be - it was perfect. Ridiculous acoustic resonance + lot of immediate attack in the notes. Fretwork was immaculate. For being a Blackmachine... it was perfect. However, tuning stability was so-so, you'd have to tune constantly - and this sentiment was also echoed to me by Leah Woodward, who told me her Blackmachines don't stay in tune, either. And I think she must have at least 6 Doug-built Blackmachines. So this is basically a Blackmachine feature. But the thing that killed it for me was the jack placement. I play guitar all the time on my left leg, sitting down. Which is just not possible with a Blackmachine, so I returned it to Feline within the 14 day period.

Anyway, my point is this; Blackmachine B6s are great, even unbelievable instruments if you consider certain sonic features. The resonance and attack they provide are superb. But here I only see Misha having fallen in love with his specific guitar over the years. And used it a lot. If you have a darling guitar, you know how the bond forms and emotions come into play. I think it is just B6 that happens to have been owned by Misha.

I would pay 3K-4K for it. But not 10-20K that it will likely sell for.
EDIT: To be honest, I think it's awesome that this kind of opportunity exists. For someone that is a hardcore Misha fan, they have the possibility to buy what is for all intents and purposes a legendary guitar. If you're a hardcore Periphery / Misha fan, you can own a piece of that magic. For me Periphery isn't that #1 favorite band, but I know I would dish an unreasonable amount of money for Justin Chancellor's Wal MK2.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Taylord said:


> This stuff is gonna go for an incredible amount of money.


It's weird the two he had listed on consignment at atomic (the laguna blue w/maple neck) and the laguna burst prototype were very reasonably priced for what they were (around 2800 USD). I'm curious to see how much that prototype jug goes for on reverb since it's a wider audience rather than a used music store in Maryland under the radar.


----------



## NoodleFace

I see he's selling a Teuffle aka dining room table


----------



## BlueTrident

I wonder what happened to that Jackson juggernaut 7 string prototype he had with the Floyd, because that colour was banging


----------



## xwmucradiox

NoodleFace said:


> I see he's selling a Teuffle aka dining room table



That Tesla doesn't even have the stuff that makes a Tesla cool though. Looks like he ordered one without the noise switches which are the most unique thing about that design.


----------



## narad

xwmucradiox said:


> That Tesla doesn't even have the stuff that makes a Tesla cool though. Looks like he ordered one without the noise switches which are the most unique thing about that design.



That was always a gimmick. The only cool thing about the Tesla is the shape/paint.


----------



## xwmucradiox

narad said:


> That was always a gimmick. The only cool thing about the Tesla is the shape/paint.



Depends on the kind of music you make. Im into those features but hate the feel of the paint on a Tesla.


----------



## Cockandballs

Is misha smoking crack with those guitar prices on the reverb store? Jesus Christ. $9K for an Ernie Ball. Incredibly delusional.


----------



## Opion

Cockandballs said:


> Is misha smoking crack with those guitar prices on the reverb store? Jesus Christ. $9K for an Ernie Ball. Incredibly delusional.



I came running to this thread after browsing that shop….ooh boy. 

$13K for the Blackmachine. Nice


----------



## ArtDecade

Cockandballs said:


> Is misha smoking crack with those guitar prices on the reverb store? Jesus Christ. $9K for an Ernie Ball. Incredibly delusional.


His mom is kicking him out the basement and he has to find a place to live.


----------



## Cockandballs

ArtDecade said:


> His mom is kicking him out the basement and he has to find a place to live.


----------



## Cockandballs

I get it. He needs to make money to buy the watches he keeps “reviewing” or his cars. But that’s just a total piss take. Also think it’s a bit of a dirt bag move to sell your endorsed gear (unless he actually paid for it, then yeah sell it). But these artist that get free gear and sell it rather than sending it back to the manufacturer is pretty lame.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Cockandballs said:


> I get it. He needs to make money to buy the watches he keeps “reviewing” or his cars. But that’s just a total piss take. Also think it’s a bit of a dirt bag move to sell your endorsed gear (unless he actually paid for it, then yeah sell it). But these artist that get free gear and sell it rather than sending it back to the manufacturer is pretty lame.



Endorsed gear isn't "loaned" unless it's specified by the manufacturer aka how Kiesel does it. If you're sour about the overpriced gear, then buy it cheaper from someone else 

Shop in NY has a loaded Teuffel Tesla if you don't want to pay Misha 12k for one. And there's dozens of Juggernauts on the market for way less too 

People need to get over the price thing, products are worth what they sell for. If you hate that he's doing it then ignore it and buy from someone else.


----------



## Cockandballs

Opion said:


> I came running to this thread after browsing that shop….ooh boy.
> 
> $13K for the Blackmachine. Nice


…And someone paid money for the most overrated brand since Decibel guitars


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah I don't see why it matters to people what people are charging for their gear. Just don't buy it, but that's their price to part ways with that instrument. I find it a bit silly and inflated too, but if someone buys it...was he dumb for putting that price down if he got what he wanted for the product he has? That means it was worth that price to someone....


----------



## Cockandballs

Al


Jonathan20022 said:


> Endorsed gear isn't "loaned" unless it's specified by the manufacturer aka how Kiesel does it. If you're sour about the overpriced gear, then buy it cheaper from someone else
> 
> Shop in NY has a loaded Teuffel Tesla if you don't want to pay Misha 12k for one. And there's dozens of Juggernauts on the market for way less too
> 
> People need to get over the price thing, products are worth what they sell for. If you hate that he's doing it then ignore it and buy from someone else.


All for to price whatever you want. Just saying it looks tacky. It’s his guitar. He can do whatever. Just I’ve never met the person that would be stoked to say “oh yeah, this was Misha’s musicman, dropped $10K for it. Such vibe” - that person, is an idiot with too much money.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Cockandballs said:


> Al
> 
> All for to price whatever you want. Just saying it looks tacky. It’s his guitar. He can do whatever. Just I’ve never met the person that would be stoked to say “oh yeah, this was Misha’s musicman, dropped $10K for it. Such vibe” - that person, is an idiot with too much money.



There's unironically a person who dropped 100k on Diablo Immortal. People have money, people will spend it in stupid ways until the end of time.


----------



## Velokki

Cockandballs said:


> Is misha smoking crack with those guitar prices on the reverb store? Jesus Christ. $9K for an Ernie Ball. Incredibly delusional.



Yeah, I get the magic of the Blackmachine and some other ones. But 9K for a beat up JP7? Yeah, nope. Maybe if you have a shitload of money and think that Periphery 1 is the greatest album of all time, and want to rub on and touch that magic. I would just buy a new JP, haha.

And tbh, I just laugh at any of those kind of implications by Misha; _"But there's something special about this one..."_. Yeah sure, surely he has extensively played 10 different JP7s and decided that THIS one is the best. And even though he loved it for tracking, he's switched to different guitars now. Because it isn't_ that great_. There's just sentimental value, and if it's your only 7 and you track an album with it, surely you get very fond of it!

To me, I just see a standard early JP7 for an astronomical price.
I mean, consider this:








Ernie Ball Music Man Ball Family Reserve JP7 John Petrucci Signature 2004 Pearl Red Burst | Reverb


Original Case Included




reverb.com





And compare it to this:








Ernie Ball Music Man JP7 John Petrucci Signature | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com





Personally, I even prefer the look of the first one


----------



## profwoot

Looks like somebody bought the black machine. I have long coveted that orange juggernaut, but not at that price.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

If I could sell my guitars for $10K apiece, I would, regardless of what I paid. It's not like he's robbing an orphanage. Whoever buys has the cash to spare. Hell, for most guitarists statistically, a JP7 is a ludicrous expense even at retail price


----------



## Taylord

Somewhere a djenty lawyer is having the best day of his life.


----------



## BlueTrident

These prices are ridiculous, if you’re paying for these guitars at those prices… order your own custom Jackson guitar!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlueTrident said:


> order your own custom Jackson guitar!


And then apparently wait forever + possibly deal with flaws.


----------



## Velokki

BlueTrident said:


> These prices are ridiculous, if you’re paying for these guitars at those prices… order your own custom Jackson guitar!



I guess if you really love Jackson and it's something you want. But no one with a sane mind should order a Jackson these days, for reasons stated in the message above.

Personally, if you reeeally wanna dish 5K-10K on a guitar, I would order a Custom Shop ESP or an Aristides. Actually, for 10K, you can get both. And I promise you will be very, very happy.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

profwoot said:


> Looks like somebody bought the black machine. I have long coveted that orange juggernaut, but not at that price.



As did the blue sparkle JPX for $4550, which had a more reasonable price and less sentimental value to Misha, judging from the description. 

Reading that Blackmachine listing, the only thing odd about it is that it's trying to justify a price that was clearly arrived at for other reasons. The JP7 listing is similar. Misha mentions how he didn't want to part with either of those guitars...that's the only significant justification offered for those prices, in my opinion. Likewise, a buyer isn't going to hum and haw about these sky-high valuations and be persuaded by some honied words in a reverb listing that the guitar worth 5x its market price. The people who'll seriously consider buying this stuff will pay whatever he asks, provided they can afford it. 

To put it another way, these prices have no basis in reality beyond what Misha deems to be his lowest payout for clearing out a couple guitar racks. We're not talking about what most people can afford, we're talking about what Misha considers worth his time/investment. 

He's clearly doing pretty well, considering. By my count, the listed value of the guitars alone is $108,240. It'd be nice if I netted that much every time I was asked to dust the place


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Buy his B6, his JP and his Axe-Fx Ultra and you've got his P1 setup(I think)


----------



## narad

Lorcan Ward said:


> Buy his B6, his JP and his Axe-Fx Ultra and you've got his P1 setup(I think)



We should purchase them and task three strangers to each bury one in a separate far corner of the world, lest history repeat itself.


----------



## mastapimp

Sermo Lupi said:


> He's clearly doing pretty well, considering. By my count, the listed value of the guitars alone is $108,240. It'd be nice if I netted that much every time I was asked to dust the place


That would be nice, but at the rate these are going, he's not likely to get anywhere close to asking price. The shop's been up for a day now and he's sold 2 guitars (and who knows if he accepted lower offers). For somebody that's probably more known as the guy from that one Rick Beato video, his upcharge is kind of outrageous. I remember quite a few of Tosin's guitars sat for months and they were in the 3-5K range. 12K for a guitar you didn't even know the guy touched until last week when his reverb preview video came out is implying the buyer is stupid and has poor judgement.


----------



## neurosis

Does. anybody know if these listing can impact value of future listings for similar guitars once sold? If this is motivating other sellers to raise prices it's a REALLY smart move from Reverb because they'll get more in fees.


----------



## secretpizza

It seems to me like the valuation is purely because he owned them and recorded with them. I have no idea if there’s a Dogecoin king out there looking to offload his GameStonks profits on “the guitar” used to perform that Icarus Lives! YouTube play through from 20 years ago, but if there is, this is his day. 

To that end, who cares what he asks? Any sort of memorabilia that has an extra baked-in intangible value because it was owned by someone famous has a completely made up and nebulous value, unless you’re buying it speculatively to subsequently re-sell later on when that same artist or musician gets more famous. I can’t imagine anyone, even Misha, arguing that these prices are justified for the actual wood-and-electronics guitar. Except maybe the Blackmachine, but those have their own wu nonsense aura regardless of the seller.


----------



## coreysMonster

If Gibson can charge $20k for an Adam Jones Silverburst LP that he never even played I don't see why Misha can't try and get half that for his actual instruments. Guitarists aren't exactly known for being frugal and logical in their gear purchases.


----------



## prlgmnr

come on, for that sort of money you could send a wire transfer to Vik, never see either a finished guitar or any of the money ever again and then start making ominous threats about paying him a visit in an unmarked van


----------



## StevenC

Is a JP owned JP7 even going to sell for 9k?


----------



## Velokki

StevenC said:


> Is a JP owned JP7 even going to sell for 9k?


Legit good question! But probably would.


----------



## coreysMonster

StevenC said:


> Is a JP owned JP7 even going to sell for 9k?


If a Dave Mustaine-owned Dean can go for $25k+ I don't see why it couldn't.


----------



## Jonathan20022

neurosis said:


> Does. anybody know if these listing can impact value of future listings for similar guitars once sold? If this is motivating other sellers to raise prices it's a REALLY smart move from Reverb because they'll get more in fees.



Absolutely not, other than the one off HT's. They will not offset the entire market's value because they are just that one offs.

Market value increases are dictated by trending sales of a product, IE: Gen 1 Juggernauts sold for 2.5k new, 1.9 - 2k used. Misha selling his prototype is valued at a higher rate because of it's unique spec factor + artist ownership. An individual with a production Juggernaut would only see increased *interest* in the product, and maybe a nominal increase in value potential.

And Reverb caps their fees at $500 per transaction last I remembered, they are not banking on a set of short term high fee sales but increase in overall sales as a whole.


----------



## mastapimp

coreysMonster said:


> If a Dave Mustaine-owned Dean can go for $25k+ I don't see why it couldn't.


They went for between 1K and 6K and then Essex Recording Studio has been trying to sell them for 10 to 20 times as much since. 





The Official Dave Mustaine Reverb Shop | Reverb


Shop The Official Dave Mustaine Reverb Shop on Reverb




reverb.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mastapimp said:


> They went for between 1K and 6K and then Essex Recording Studio has been trying to sell them for 10 to 20 times as much since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Dave Mustaine Reverb Shop | Reverb
> 
> 
> Shop The Official Dave Mustaine Reverb Shop on Reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Yep, dude doing that is a grade A douche. Dave was trying to be a good guy (for once) and sell his own personal guitars at a decent price.
Then that Essex guy fucked everything over by buying a bunch and is trying to flip them for significantly more than he paid.
IIRC he also did a stealth-brag video and claimed he wouldn't sell them or something like that???


----------



## coreysMonster

mastapimp said:


> They went for between 1K and 6K and then Essex Recording Studio has been trying to sell them for 10 to 20 times as much since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Dave Mustaine Reverb Shop | Reverb
> 
> 
> Shop The Official Dave Mustaine Reverb Shop on Reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Wooooow. Scalper douche to the max, I was misinformed.


----------



## neurosis

Jonathan20022 said:


> Absolutely not, other than the one off HT's. They will not offset the entire market's value because they are just that one offs.
> 
> Market value increases are dictated by trending sales of a product, IE: Gen 1 Juggernauts sold for 2.5k new, 1.9 - 2k used. Misha selling his prototype is valued at a higher rate because of it's unique spec factor + artist ownership. An individual with a production Juggernaut would only see increased *interest* in the product, and maybe a nominal increase in value potential.
> 
> And Reverb caps their fees at $500 per transaction last I remembered, they are not banking on a set of short term high fee sales but increase in overall sales as a whole.


This is a relief. Thank you so much for the insight!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

mastapimp said:


> That would be nice, but at the rate these are going, he's not likely to get anywhere close to asking price. The shop's been up for a day now and he's sold 2 guitars (and who knows if he accepted lower offers). For somebody that's probably more known as the guy from that one Rick Beato video, his upcharge is kind of outrageous. I remember quite a few of Tosin's guitars sat for months and they were in the 3-5K range. 12K for a guitar you didn't even know the guy touched until last week when his reverb preview video came out is implying the buyer is stupid and has poor judgement.


 
Yeah. To be clear, I'm not saying any sane person should consider paying these prices. Just that it won't matter to Misha if this is the kind of money he's asking simply to entertain the idea of parting with the guitars. 

As for the guitars sitting, several of these are worth $8k-$12K. Shifting that kind of money around takes time for most people. Others will want to sell off a piece of gear or two first. Then there's the people who won't hear about the sale right away because they aren't F5ing Reverb all day. 

I can definitely see some of these failing to sell, though. Whatever Misha's reasoning for asking so much, the prices are poor inventive for buyers. Even worse with a recession looming.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

You can buy a brand new juggernaut in the same finish for 4K right now brand new. That’s a pretty ridiculous price.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Petty greediness, capitalising on hype. That's all it is.

I mean, that sums up most of Periphery/djent doesn't it?

How many signature products do those guys have now? All have multiple signature guitars/basses, GGD drums, Misha has his own plugin, Mark and Misha both have pedal companies and endorsements, there's GGD cabs too, all have signature pickups too. They've released a shitload more products than they have albums, that's for sure.

I'm not criticising for wanting to make money, and if people want to pay it, that's fair enough. If it's an auction and people really love Misha for some reason, then sure, bid it up to 30K if you want. But for the artist themselves to put beaten up guitars on the market for these stupid prices is sheer, ugly greed IMO.


----------



## ExMachina

The dude can list the for whatever he wants, the market will decide if that price is fair. For me personally, hell no, it's not jimmy pages les Paul were talking about.


----------



## Cockandballs

ExMachina said:


> The dude can list the for whatever he wants, the market will decide if that price is fair. For me personally, hell no, it's not jimmy pages les Paul were talking about.


Exactly! It’s a guy who produces amazing sounding records while copying SikTh riffs.


----------



## PiggySmallz

Who cares what he lists them for. Even if they were what someone considers "market price" no one here would be buying them anyway lol. The guy is unloading some of his gear and whether you like him or not his prices don't affect your life in any way. I don't really give a hill of a shit about him so I looked at what he was selling and moved on. If he wants to use the funds to buy exotic cars and Rolex watches let him do it. We all get one opportunity on this planet - enjoy it how you want to. No one's opinion really matters in the long term, including mine.


----------



## Thaeon

There’s not a guitar out there that could convince me to spend money like that on it when I could spend it on two or three new Onis. Sure, I’ll have to wait a while. But That’s okay. 

The prices are crazy, but that’s every time someone does one of these celebrity sales on here. I’m sure Misha’s thinking on this is, “I don’t really want to sell this stuff, but if someone is willing to show me this kind of money for it, I’ll let it go.” It’s cash grabby. And feels exploitative. Most of his fans don’t make the kind of money you would need to justify some of these prices.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Thaeon said:


> Most of his fans don’t make the kind of money you would need to justify some of these prices.


Weird take, TBH. All sorts of upper middle class people play guitar and could love Periphery. I’ve gone to a few of their shows and you see everything from 40’s dads in polo shirts to greasy teens in baggy pants.


----------



## coreysMonster

Thaeon said:


> And feels exploitative.


Who the hell is he exploiting?  If somebody has the disposable income to buy a rockstar's guitar they can, otherwise they won't.


----------



## Thesius

Pretty sure every listing has "Make an Offer" turned and he doesn't expect to get what he listed them for.


----------



## Kaura

Really don't understand the point of bitching over a low five figure guitar when guitars go for millions all the time on auctions. And most of those guitars cost half of what the JP7 cost new for example.


----------



## Thaeon

soul_lip_mike said:


> Weird take, TBH. All sorts of upper middle class people play guitar and could love Periphery. I’ve gone to a few of their shows and you see everything from 40’s dads in polo shirts to greasy teens in baggy pants.





coreysMonster said:


> Who the hell is he exploiting?  If somebody has the disposable income to buy a rockstar's guitar they can, otherwise they won't.



Addressing both:

Yes plenty of people at all income levels enjoy Periphery. But they don’t sell millions of albums so the fan base isn’t as large as this one member’s income would suggest. He’s got as much as he’s got by making smart business decisions. Those are his words. Not mine. I find exorbitant pricing to be exploitative regardless of whether or not someone else is willing to pay. Who owned the instrument, the songs written on it, and the albums it was featured on don’t inherently increase its intrinsic value as an instrument. They’re still just guitars in the end. They aren’t old or out of production. I’m not faulting Misha for it. This is how capitalism works. Exploitation for profit. He’s playing the capitalism game really well. There ARE people who will be willing to pay for this stuff. My opinion is that it’s ridiculous whether it’s Clapton or a barely scraping by band. 1 million for a strat is stupid. Just like 15k for a Jackson is. But it’s absolutely a cash grab. And you know that it was likely instigated by Reverb themselves who looks at these influential players and see dollar signs. And part of my position is that I’m vehemently anti-capitalism. So absolutely take everything I say with a grain of salt. My worldview may be directly in opposition to your’s. I’m not here to change anyone’s mind.


----------



## narad

Thaeon said:


> Addressing both:
> 
> Yes plenty of people at all income levels enjoy Periphery. But they don’t sell millions of albums so the fan base isn’t as large as this one member’s income would suggest. He’s got as much as he’s got by making smart business decisions. Those are his words. Not mine. I find exorbitant pricing to be exploitative regardless of whether or not someone else is willing to pay. Who owned the instrument, the songs written on it, and the albums it was featured on don’t inherently increase its intrinsic value as an instrument. They’re still just guitars in the end. They aren’t old or out of production. I’m not faulting Misha for it. This is how capitalism works. Exploitation for profit. He’s playing the capitalism game really well. There ARE people who will be willing to pay for this stuff. My opinion is that it’s ridiculous whether it’s Clapton or a barely scraping by band. 1 million for a strat is stupid. Just like 15k for a Jackson is. But it’s absolutely a cash grab. And you know that it was likely instigated by Reverb themselves who looks at these influential players and see dollar signs. And part of my position is that I’m vehemently anti-capitalism. So absolutely take everything I say with a grain of salt. My worldview may be directly in opposition to your’s. I’m not here to change anyone’s mind.



It's hard to follow the capitalism logic here. You cross a dessert and find a well. Knowing you're near death, the well owner charges you $10k for one drink from the well. Of course that's exploitive, to capture limited resources and then take an exorbitant fee for it when someone needs it. However, these are resources whose value comes purely from Misha. If he didn't own it, the JP7 is just another JP7. Its additional value is only in that it was used on some Periphery albums, which is value only Misha could have given it. It's not like he bought up all the JPs and is now trying to extort potential buyers to pay some massive price hike. 

I mean, I'm generally anti-capitalism too but hard to fault a guy for charging more for a guitar just because he owned it, to people who value him having owned it. But at the end of the day when I sell a guitar I want as much money as possible from it.


----------



## Thesius

Thaeon said:


> Addressing both:
> 
> Yes plenty of people at all income levels enjoy Periphery. But they don’t sell millions of albums so the fan base isn’t as large as this one member’s income would suggest. He’s got as much as he’s got by making smart business decisions. Those are his words. Not mine. I find exorbitant pricing to be exploitative regardless of whether or not someone else is willing to pay. Who owned the instrument, the songs written on it, and the albums it was featured on don’t inherently increase its intrinsic value as an instrument. They’re still just guitars in the end. They aren’t old or out of production. I’m not faulting Misha for it. This is how capitalism works. Exploitation for profit. He’s playing the capitalism game really well. There ARE people who will be willing to pay for this stuff. My opinion is that it’s ridiculous whether it’s Clapton or a barely scraping by band. 1 million for a strat is stupid. Just like 15k for a Jackson is. But it’s absolutely a cash grab. And you know that it was likely instigated by Reverb themselves who looks at these influential players and see dollar signs. And part of my position is that I’m vehemently anti-capitalism. So absolutely take everything I say with a grain of salt. My worldview may be directly in opposition to your’s. I’m not here to change anyone’s mind.


I'm trying to wrap my mind around how a dude selling a few guitars he's sentimental to is exploitave.


----------



## Andromalia

Sermo Lupi said:


> Yeah. To be clear, I'm not saying any sane person should consider paying these prices.


Some people have more money than sense, but they have a looooooooooooot of money so it doesn't mean they are stupid either. You do have people for whom 12K is one hour of revenue, who won't care being milked.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'm over here just glad I got his periphery dinky for under $3,000.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Andromalia said:


> Some people have more money than sense, but they have a looooooooooooot of money so it doesn't mean they are stupid either. You do have people for whom 12K is one hour of revenue, who won't care being milked.



Just so we're clear, you're saying the demographic of Periphery fans interested in buying these guitars make $25M per year? Where do I sign up for my paid internship?


----------



## prlgmnr

Let's all put a hundred quid in and then we can each have it a few days each year.


----------



## getowned7474

Yeah I'm in the camp of let him sell for whatever the hell he wants to. Noone is owned a luxury instrument owned by a fairly notable musician (in this community at least). Whether you think he's taking advantage of hype or that's the price he's willing to part with these instruments is sort of irrelevant imo.

If we are talking about overcharging food staples, water, medication, insulin... then that's a whole other story...


----------



## Thaeon

narad said:


> It's hard to follow the capitalism logic here. You cross a dessert and find a well. Knowing you're near death, the well owner charges you $10k for one drink from the well. Of course that's exploitive, to capture limited resources and then take an exorbitant fee for it when someone needs it. However, these are resources whose value comes purely from Misha. If he didn't own it, the JP7 is just another JP7. Its additional value is only in that it was used on some Periphery albums, which is value only Misha could have given it. It's not like he bought up all the JPs and is now trying to extort potential buyers to pay some massive price hike.
> 
> I mean, I'm generally anti-capitalism too but hard to fault a guy for charging more for a guitar just because he owned it, to people who value him having owned it. But at the end of the day when I sell a guitar I want as much money as possible from it.



I guess the issue for me comes down to the concept of profit. And how we valuate things. For me, a tool is a tool and a resource is a resource. Who owns it doesn’t add to its intrinsic value as a tool and sentimental value doesn’t factor in fair market value either. I understand that the ownership of said musician conceptually confers rarity to the instrument. But it doesn’t do it’s job better because of that. And I don’t care how much it’s worth to him. It’s not worth more than market value in any real practical sense. I don’t like the concept of profit in general. 



Thesius said:


> I'm trying to wrap my mind around how a dude selling a few guitars he's sentimental to is exploitave.



In economic theory, ‘exploitation’ is the word used when utilizing a resource to gain profit. I find the practice distasteful because by definition, you generally work out a deal that allows you to purchase a resource as below market value so that you can attempt to sell it for whatever you can above the cost of all the resources used to produce that item. In a competitive market, prices are driven down. Meaning the purchaser of the raw materials has to get better and better deals causing more and more hardship to the resource producer in order to maintain or widen profit margins. The resource producer has to keep their costs low to maintain business partnerships. With costs of resources going up or big businesses engineering non-renewable products to guarantee annual investments when a resource is naturally self renewing, say grain. Or wood even. By means of owning modified Genomes and such, we have a breakdown in the concept, as maintaining it under the expectation that we can continue to grow profits from it indefinitely is untenable. This is way off on a tangent, but it helps to explain my perspective on why I see this situation as a problem. I hate capitalism for a lot of reasons. This is one of the big ones. Even if the individual buying one of these guitars sees it as an equitable transaction, it isn’t one. Factors of authority or influence or celebrity made what would otherwise be a categorically poor decision into what looked like a good one. Knowing this, and intentionally floating an ‘opportunity’ out to invest at an inflated price is predatory business. If it were anything else in another industry and an industry heavyweight did the same thing most people would cry fowl. What about Zuckerberg’s year old laptop marked 300% above new price? Or Sniperwolf’s camera? People will still do it, sure. But it’s entirely irrational. It’s capitalizing on that irrationality that makes it exploitative. And to me…. Icky.


----------



## Thesius

Thaeon said:


> I guess the issue for me comes down to the concept of profit. And how we valuate things. For me, a tool is a tool and a resource is a resource. Who owns it doesn’t add to its intrinsic value as a tool and sentimental value doesn’t factor in fair market value either. I understand that the ownership of said musician conceptually confers rarity to the instrument. But it doesn’t do it’s job better because of that. And I don’t care how much it’s worth to him. It’s not worth more than market value in any real practical sense. I don’t like the concept of profit in general.
> 
> 
> 
> In economic theory, ‘exploitation’ is the word used when utilizing a resource to gain profit. I find the practice distasteful because by definition, you generally work out a deal that allows you to purchase a resource as below market value so that you can attempt to sell it for whatever you can above the cost of all the resources used to produce that item. In a competitive market, prices are driven down. Meaning the purchaser of the raw materials has to get better and better deals causing more and more hardship to the resource producer in order to maintain or widen profit margins. The resource producer has to keep their costs low to maintain business partnerships. With costs of resources going up or big businesses engineering non-renewable products to guarantee annual investments when a resource is naturally self renewing, say grain. Or wood even. By means of owning modified Genomes and such, we have a breakdown in the concept, as maintaining it under the expectation that we can continue to grow profits from it indefinitely is untenable. This is way off on a tangent, but it helps to explain my perspective on why I see this situation as a problem. I hate capitalism for a lot of reasons. This is one of the big ones. Even if the individual buying one of these guitars sees it as an equitable transaction, it isn’t one. Factors of authority or influence or celebrity made what would otherwise be a categorically poor decision into what looked like a good one. Knowing this, and intentionally floating an ‘opportunity’ out to invest at an inflated price is predatory business. If it were anything else in another industry and an industry heavyweight did the same thing most people would cry fowl. What about Zuckerberg’s year old laptop marked 300% above new price? Or Sniperwolf’s camera? People will still do it, sure. But it’s entirely irrational. It’s capitalizing on that irrationality that makes it exploitative. And to me…. Icky.


I'm not reading all that. Tldr it isn't exploitation.


----------



## Thaeon

Thesius said:


> I'm not reading all that. Tldr it isn't exploitation.



Don’t care.


----------



## narad

Sermo Lupi said:


> Just so we're clear, you're saying the demographic of Periphery fans interested in buying these guitars make $25M per year? Where do I sign up for my paid internship?



Why didn't Misha just reach out to Jeff Bezos directly?


----------



## nickgray

I mean... come on guys, how many of you would've sold the shit out of a couple of your guitars if you could sell them at exorbitant price?  It's not Misha's problem that someone is delusional enough to drop $9k (assuming someone indeed is).


----------



## getowned7474

When it comes down to it no one is owed a luxury guitar let alone one by a "celebrity". It's not exploiting when it's not taking advantage of people. Exploitation by modern terms happens when someone is forced into a certain position and someone takes advantage of that. 

Like food and water, shelter, medicine you will pay whatever necessary to survive even if it gets inflated. Or even emotional things lile the wedding industry, baby products etc massively over charge because of people's emotional investment making it feel like a need more than a want.

In this case it's not exploiting, it's
symbiotic except for the unlikely case of someone with mental health issues who is hyper obsessed with periphery and puts this all on credit instead of basic needs. In that case it's hard to fault anyone anyways because someone of that nature could have spent it on anything else anyways.

I'm literally a democraric socialist and its hard for me to grasp how a relationship in which two people benefit from the outcome (in this case a die hard periphery/misha fan getting there dream and Misha getting fat cash) is toxic or exploitive. 

This isn't artificially inflated rent, medicine, Healthcare, food, or anything else. This is a fucking luxury guitar that might have sentimental value or other worth to Misha or the person buying it.


----------



## SCJR

If these were the prices five years ago he'd be on crack. But with what's happened the past couple of years I don't think they're that egregious. No less egregious than what huge manufacturers are charging now.


----------



## Antiproduct

In the best case Misha gets a few thousand bucks from this and otherwise at least someone talks again about periphery with absolute minimal effort from his/their side.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Coming into a Periphery thread and just seeing regurgitated Richard Wolfe lectures was not in my range of expectations


----------



## PiggySmallz

This thread went from "heck yeah dj0nt!!" to marxian economics and democratic socialism. I'm absolutely floored


----------



## mastapimp

Oh shit, he's price dropping everything by 10 percent. "Just have funds with it"


----------



## Velokki

mastapimp said:


> Oh shit, he's price dropping everything by 10 percent. "Just have funds with it"


And not just 10%, The JP7 dropped from 9229€ to 6665€.

Still think it's way too high. I'd say it's a 3999€ guitar for the person who really appreciates the sentimental value.


----------



## mastapimp

Velokki said:


> And not just 10%, The JP7 dropped from 9229€ to 6665€.
> 
> Still think it's way too high. I'd say it's a 3999€ guitar for the person who really appreciates the sentimental value.


Yeah, he's discounted it again since my post. Kind of erodes the whole sentimental argument for pricing. He wants these things to move.


----------



## Cockandballs

Thaeon said:


> Addressing both:
> 
> Yes plenty of people at all income levels enjoy Periphery. But they don’t sell millions of albums so the fan base isn’t as large as this one member’s income would suggest. He’s got as much as he’s got by making smart business decisions. Those are his words. Not mine. I find exorbitant pricing to be exploitative regardless of whether or not someone else is willing to pay. Who owned the instrument, the songs written on it, and the albums it was featured on don’t inherently increase its intrinsic value as an instrument. They’re still just guitars in the end. They aren’t old or out of production. I’m not faulting Misha for it. This is how capitalism works. Exploitation for profit. He’s playing the capitalism game really well. There ARE people who will be willing to pay for this stuff. My opinion is that it’s ridiculous whether it’s Clapton or a barely scraping by band. 1 million for a strat is stupid. Just like 15k for a Jackson is. But it’s absolutely a cash grab. And you know that it was likely instigated by Reverb themselves who looks at these influential players and see dollar signs. And part of my position is that I’m vehemently anti-capitalism. So absolutely take everything I say with a grain of salt. My worldview may be directly in opposition to your’s. I’m not here to change anyone’s mind.


Anti capitalism? Thaeon is dopey. I think Misha is a putz. But good on him for making a career at music selling over priced gear. If you’re anti capitalism go listen to Gorky Park and play triangle guitars. You can’t even be a musician and not support capitalism.


----------



## PiggySmallz

Cockandballs said:


> Anti capitalism? Thaeon is dopey. I think Misha is a putz. But good on him for making a career at music selling over priced gear. If you’re anti capitalism go listen to Gorky Park and play triangle guitars. You can’t even be a musician and not support capitalism.


Username checks out. Great usage of putz too. 11/7 would go fishing with


----------



## Thaeon

Cockandballs said:


> Anti capitalism? Thaeon is dopey. I think Misha is a putz. But good on him for making a career at music selling over priced gear. If you’re anti capitalism go listen to Gorky Park and play triangle guitars. You can’t even be a musician and not support capitalism.


Adorable.

Survival necessitates participation in it. That doesn’t mean I agree with it, or that I’ll not undermine it wherever possible.


----------



## nickgray

Cockandballs said:


> You can’t even be a musician and not support capitalism.


----------



## PiggySmallz

Thaeon said:


> Adorable.
> 
> Survival necessitates participation in it. That doesn’t mean I agree with it, or that I’ll not undermine it wherever possible.


The cool part of capitalism is that somoene could have $10 million and buy one of those guitars without even noticing the money is gone. It doesn't affect them and still doesn't affect you. You don't get to dictate what the market is for something like that. You only get to decide you won't pay those prices. You can still go on with your day punching air and shaking your fist at clouds.


----------



## Thaeon

PiggySmallz said:


> The cool part of capitalism is that somoene could have $10 million and buy one of those guitars without even noticing the money is gone. It doesn't affect them and still doesn't affect you. You don't get to dictate what the market is for something like that. You only get to decide you won't pay those prices. You can still go on with your day punching air and shaking your fist at clouds.



You say that’s a cool part of capitalism. The fact that one person can buy something over priced and not notice it while another person couldn’t even dream of it is one of the WORST things about capitalism. Wealth is oppression.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Not wanting to act like a moderator, yet maybe keep the personal politics out of a band thread? 

I arrived late to the party andI probably wouldn’t have bought anything from the sale, but I would have been curious to see what was floating around in his studio, and what he didn’t like enough to keep...


----------



## prlgmnr

I had a dream that I met Bulb in person and offered him 1400 pounds for the JP7.


----------



## nickgray

prlgmnr said:


> offered him 1400 pounds for the JP7



Of bacon. Which would be in the ballpark of the actual price.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Well this thread has devolved. Funny seeing people on a guitar forum that revolves around "GAS" and buying shit that you don't need on impulse having people angry about capitalism.


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> Well this thread has devolved. Funny seeing people on a guitar forum that revolves around "GAS" and buying shit that you don't need on impulse having people angry about capitalism.


I posted the original comment about the sale and have not commented since because of how much a shitshow this thread quickly went.

Guys, if you don't like it, here's the good news, you don't have to buy anything or really do anything about it. Move on, touch grass.


----------



## PiggySmallz

This thread is quickly becoming one of those large corporate emails where someone accidentally CCs the entire company by mistake and then you get 100 emails in a row of different people being asked to be removed from the email list and telling each other not to hit reply all. Then the server crashes. Yet here I am "replying all". This thread is absolutely hillarious to me


----------



## Flappydoodle

To be clear, I didn't say that it's morally wrong, or that he's not entitled to ask for whatever he wants. It's a free market and I have no problem with that.

I just said it was greedy behaviour, which is true. 

This supported by the fact that they haven't sold and the prices are getting cut. So it wasn't emotional attachment and "maybe I'd consider it if $X is met". 

It was just simple opportunism and greed  Again, he's entitled to do it but it's amusing to see people squirming to avoid that fact. As I pointed out before, from a guy who will promote almost anything for a paycheck, it's hardly a huge shock.


----------



## Genome

nickgray said:


> Of bacon. Which would be in the ballpark of the actual price.



I'd seriously consider that


----------



## Thaeon

Flappydoodle said:


> To be clear, I didn't say that it's morally wrong, or that he's not entitled to ask for whatever he wants. It's a free market and I have no problem with that.
> 
> I just said it was greedy behaviour, which is true.
> 
> This supported by the fact that they haven't sold and the prices are getting cut. So it wasn't emotional attachment and "maybe I'd consider it if $X is met".
> 
> It was just simple opportunism and greed  Again, he's entitled to do it but it's amusing to see people squirming to avoid that fact. As I pointed out before, from a guy who will promote almost anything for a paycheck, it's hardly a huge shock.



I should be clear. My disdain for capitalism isn’t an attempt to determine what others should do with him offloading this gear. I just think it’s gross, and definitely greedy. People were voicing their opinions on it, so I threw mine into the mix. I don’t expect it to change any minds. If someone wants to spend their money this way, they are certainly as entitled to do that as I am to have an opinion on it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Thaeon said:


> Adorable.
> 
> Survival necessitates participation in it. That doesn’t mean I agree with it, or that I’ll not undermine it wherever possible.



Topic for another thread, but this is verifiably false. 

There isn't a single socdem figurehead that lives even a tenth of their values, people unironically make excuses of survivability for people that are *thriving *under capitalism.

No one asks the individual to die for their cause, but everyone becomes a capitalist when they have something worth losing. When all it takes is an earnest effort to represent your core beliefs.


----------



## SCJR

This reminds me of people getting more mad at professional athletes for making millions and (mostly) not bothering anyone but never consider how the owners made their millions or billions through their companies. Probably not by being the friendliest to the environment or the working-level citizen.

Greed is the proper thing to disdain but I think Misha or anyone comparative in any other niche market are hardly the level to be mad at.

Edit: Should have said comparable and not comparative and I couldn't let it go


----------



## Cockandballs

Why are we touching grass?


Albake21 said:


> I posted the original comment about the sale and have not commented since because of how much a shitshow this thread quickly went.
> 
> Guys, if you don't like it, here's the good news, you don't have to buy anything or really do anything about it. Move on, touch grass.


----------



## Dayviewer

So eh....anyone excited for the new album?


----------



## Kaura

Dayviewer said:


> So eh....anyone excited for the new album?



All the bullshit on this thread aside, I completely forgot they even had a new album under work. Didn't they hit the studio (aka Misha's bedroom) back in early 2020?


----------



## Xaeldaren

Jonathan20022 said:


> Topic for another thread, but this is verifiably false.
> 
> Th*ere isn't a single socdem figurehead that lives even a tenth of their values, people unironically make excuses of survivability for people that are thriving under capitalism.*
> 
> No one asks the individual to die for their cause, but everyone becomes a capitalist when they have something worth losing. When all it takes is an earnest effort to represent your core beliefs.



Mick Lynch.


----------



## Emperoff

Honestly, I don't give a flying fuck about the price Misha is selling his guitars, and neither should you. If somebody is willing to pay +20k for a guitar because (insert random reason), just let them. It only proves there are always people stupid enough to buy shit if you market it right. And those people are very necessary to keep the flow of Lambos coming.

For some people Misha will be like the Kurt Cobain to others who also pay fortunes for the shit he owned. It's just how the collector's market works.


----------



## Dayviewer

Kaura said:


> All the bullshit on this thread aside, I completely forgot they even had a new album under work. Didn't they hit the studio (aka Misha's bedroom) back in early 2020?


Yea I think they did a lot of writing back then, right now they are recording all the final stuff I think, Matt posted he was starting to record drums not too long ago, guessing it will be early '23 release.


----------



## nickgray

Emperoff said:


> Misha will be like the Kurt Cobain



Let's hope not though


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Topic for another thread, but this is verifiably false.



...is it? Seems pretty true to me. You can't live in a socialist society by yourself. 

At any rate, your personal participation is kind of pointless. You can be in favor of reducing plastics at the corporate level, and still buy and dispose of that shit all day long. Your individual contribution to these problems is insignificant. Wanting an industry to produce 500 millions of pounds fewer plastics a year is only superficially related to your decision to drink 50 bottles of sprite.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> ...is it? Seems pretty true to me. You can't live in a socialist society by yourself.
> 
> At any rate, your personal participation is kind of pointless. You can be in favor of reducing plastics at the corporate level, and still buy and dispose of that shit all day long. Your individual contribution to these problems is insignificant. Wanting an industry to produce 500 millions of pounds fewer plastics a year is only superficially related to your decision to drink 50 bottles of sprite.



You'd expect that of the masses, they will always have a pass to be ignorant because being passionate about any one thing to the point of self sacrifice for more than a few things is something the average joe will never commit to. 

No one's really pointing fingers at the dude with a sickle and hammer decal on his rear view window who also clocks in at a retail 9 - 5 and lives in a capitalist structure. But you look at nearly any wealthy person who shares the same views, espouses them, and demonizes capitalists you won't find many of those who are able to with virtually no impact to their base lifestyle actually self sacrificing. I don't count "raising money" via the audience as a reasonable action to "live your values".

Without pointing fingers, (and to bring it back to the topic of the thread) although I don't agree with the choice of candidate, seeing one of the members of the band donate to their political movement of choice gave me way more respect for them than most other people.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> You'd expect that of the masses, they will always have a pass to be ignorant because being passionate about any one thing to the point of self sacrifice for more than a few things is something the average joe will never commit to.
> 
> No one's really pointing fingers at the dude with a sickle and hammer decal on his rear view window who also clocks in at a retail 9 - 5 and lives in a capitalist structure. But you look at nearly any wealthy person who shares the same views, espouses them, and demonizes capitalists you won't find many of those who are able to with virtually no impact to their base lifestyle actually self sacrificing. I don't count "raising money" via the audience as a reasonable action to "live your values".
> 
> Without pointing fingers, (and to bring it back to the topic of the thread) although I don't agree with the choice of candidate, seeing one of the members of the band donate to their political movement of choice gave me way more respect for them than most other people.


I think my point is that you don't have to self-sacrifice to support a different form of government or economy. Your sacrifice does nothing to accomplish that goal. It's a political problem, so it needs to be pursued via political (rather than individual) means. So things like publicly arguing for it and "raising money" are much more effective than like... moving into the woods to start a commune with a dozen people (not sure even what a socialist would have to do to "live your values" that makes sense).


----------



## Matt08642

Damn a new album, I didn't even realize Hail Stan came out over 3 years ago


----------



## nickgray

Matt08642 said:


> over 3 years ago



Pre-Corona. Good times.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> I think my point is that you don't have to self-sacrifice to support a different form of government or economy. Your sacrifice does nothing to accomplish that goal. It's a political problem, so it needs to be pursued via political (rather than individual) means. So things like publicly arguing for it and "raising money" are much more effective than like... moving into the woods to start a commune with a dozen people (not sure even what a socialist would have to do to "live your values" that makes sense).



Those with the means and certainly movement leaders can and should, just DM me if you want to chat about this more it's not worth clogging the thread up with political chatter. 

It is so wild to me that I've been spinning the new version of Sentient Glow for almost 3 years now, jesus.


----------



## nickgray

Jonathan20022 said:


> It is so wild to me that I've been spinning the new version of Sentient Glow for almost 3 years now, jesus.



Your avatar makes me nostalgic too.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> just DM me if you want to chat about this more it's not worth clogging the thread up with political chatter.


Sure, or somewhere in OT. I just didn't think it was particularly fair to end on a, "And your point is demonstrably false, lots of proof, but can we stay on topic please?"


----------



## PiggySmallz

nickgray said:


> Pre-Corona. Good times.


Dude relax no more politics


----------



## lurè




----------



## putnut77

Excited to hear some cool riffs and get second hand embarrassment over the title every time I read it.


----------



## Crungy

So they're saying djon't call it djent?


----------



## philkilla

Lmao their trolling knows no bounds. 

BIG EXCITE


----------



## Kaura

Not too excited by the orchestral clips they've been uploading to Youtube. Especially because of the black metal vibes. Leave that shit to Haunted Shores if you want to cosplay a teenager cosplaying as a satanist. Honestly, I still can't get over the fact they have a song called "CHVRCH BVRNER". How about a song called "SK00L SH00T3R"?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Man...this band is really grasping at straws for attention any way that they can get it.

On the flipside, maybe this album title will be the final nail in the coffin for the whole obnoxious "djent" thing which died years ago.


----------



## Soya

Kaura said:


> Not too excited by the orchestral clips they've been uploading to Youtube. Especially because of the black metal vibes. Leave that shit to Haunted Shores if you want to cosplay a teenager cosplaying as a satanist. Honestly, I still can't get over the fact they have a song called "CHVRCH BVRNER". How about a song called "SK00L SH00T3R"?


Periphery riffs with symphonic black metal vibes? Uh yeah sign me up.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Man...this band is really grasping at straws for attention any way that they can get it.
> 
> On the flipside, maybe this album title will be the final nail in the coffin for the whole obnoxious "djent" thing which died years ago.


“Hey guys what’s a funny album name we can use, so it seems like we’re quirky guys people can relate to??”

Side note: it looks like a whitechapel album cover


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Paul McAleer said:


> “Hey guys what’s a funny album name we can use, so it seems like we’re quirky guys people can relate to??”


Hi, Misha. Didn't know you had another account on here.


----------



## nickgray

Finally, a good Periphery album title.


----------



## Dekay82

I feel like Djent is not a Djenre is a missed opportunity


----------



## Ralyks

Still waiting for the spiritual successor to Periphery II, 'This Time, It's Strictly Business'.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ralyks said:


> Still waiting for the spiritual successor to Periphery II, 'This Time, It's Strictly Business'.


Periphery 3-D


----------



## wannabguitarist

putnut77 said:


> Excited to hear some cool riffs and get second hand embarrassment over the title every time I read it.



Par for the course for a lot of metal to be honest


----------



## crushingpetal

Dekay82 said:


> I feel like Djent is not a Djenre is a missed opportunity


That's fucking good.


----------

